# All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss



## Sixties Fan

I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rima Khalaf quits after Sec.-Gen. rejects document accusing Jewish state of ‘racially dominating’ the Palestinians; Israeli envoy: Her departure was ‘long overdue’

Head of UN body resigns as her group’s ‘apartheid Israel’ report is withdrawn


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli TV series follows lives of Palestinian security prisoners


----------



## Sixties Fan

So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.

UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## DGS49

The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

DGS49 said:


> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?



Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
Click to expand...

I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.

*Whose Coup, Exactly?*

Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.

An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?

According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...

Whose Coup, Exactly?​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:

https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> Rima Khalaf quits after Sec.-Gen. rejects document accusing Jewish state of ‘racially dominating’ the Palestinians; Israeli envoy: Her departure was ‘long overdue’
> 
> Head of UN body resigns as her group’s ‘apartheid Israel’ report is withdrawn


"Khalaf", LOL the name should tell you all you need to know.  This must be truly devastating to the Jew haters as it obliterates their narrarative and exposes their bigotry and true intentions.


----------



## Roudy

DGS49 said:


> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?


Betcha they're also big leftie Democrats too.  LOL


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Rima Khalaf quits after Sec.-Gen. rejects document accusing Jewish state of ‘racially dominating’ the Palestinians; Israeli envoy: Her departure was ‘long overdue’
> 
> Head of UN body resigns as her group’s ‘apartheid Israel’ report is withdrawn


*Desert Gypsies*

The apartheid is all the Muslim countries that despise the Paleonasties and refuse to take them in.  The only use they have for those nomadic gangs is as cannon-fodder pawns in the jihad.


----------



## fanger




----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


>



"West Coast Twoof"

Not surprising you are sniffing around the bowels of the Internet.


----------



## fanger




----------



## Hollie

BMW mulls Israeli smart car R&D center - Globes English

*BMW mulls Israeli smart car R&D center*

In other news, BMW inexplicably announced no plans for such a venture in the high-technology magnet of the Islamist Middle East. There was apparently a requirement that Islamic manufactured smart cars have trunk space to accommodate a 155mm howitzer shell and a dashboard mounted "arm" switch, but, I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In January 2017, the flow of tourists from Russia to Israel reached 19,600, 23% more than the same period last year. And in February, 20,9000 thousand Russian tourists arrived, a whopping 54% increase over the same month last year, according to Israel’s Ministry of Tourism.

Russian Tourism to Israel Up 54%The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Adar 5777 – March 17, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the 2017 centenary of the 1917 Balfour Declaration,1 which acknowledged the right of the Jewish people to their national homeland in Palestine, the international community is witnessing a highly orchestrated attempt by the Arab League and the Palestinian leadership to question its legal veracity.

Was the Balfour Declaration Legal?


----------



## Sixties Fan

On 17.3 we mark 25 years since the terror attack on Israel's Embassy in Buenos Aires, killing 29 people.
May the memory of the victims be a blessing

25 years since the bombing of Israel's Embassy in Buenos Aires


----------



## fanger




----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
Click to expand...



electronic intifada............of course


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
Click to expand...

Indeed, and all true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


>



If you have nothing but attacks against Israel and Jews to offer, you may want to consider starting your own thread about it.

You are not showing any evidence of what you post.
You post something, show the evidence for it from the AP, Reuters, AbC, BBC, and any actual news media.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
Click to expand...


All true you say, but like him you cannot prove anything from a reliable source.

Discuss the issues, instead of attempting to sound like the voice of 
"I know it All", when you have only shown to know nothing about the issues.

Read and discuss is the challenge of this thread.

Can any of you do it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The bill says “Palestine” on it in English, Hebrew, and Arabic. Of course, being as ignorant as we are, we all believe that since it is emblazoned with the word Palestine, that must mean it was issued by the sovereign Arab Palestinian state in 1939. Unfortunately for Greta, she isn’t very detail-oriented. Had she noticed the signatures on the currency, she would have read Sir P. Ezechiel - Sir J. Caulutt – and H. Downie, all British members of the Palestine Currency Board for the British Mandate at the time. These names are a far cry from Al-Mohammed or Al-Husseini.

(full article online)

Update regarding the hate fest scheduled for March 26th in Washington DC (YMikarov) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
Click to expand...



>>

EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
They are terrorist propaganda


----------



## Sixties Fan

"That woman, Ahlam Tamimi, lives the life of a celebrity in unimpeded freedom today in Amman, Jordan. Now, finally, there is a warrant out for her arrest and a prospect that she will be brought to trial in the United States under US law."

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 15-Mar-17: Sbarro and justice


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Not all German jurists turn a blind eye to anti-Semitism. More than a year ago, a court in Essen correctly ruled that chanting, “Death and hate to Zionists” at a demonstration was an illegal anti-Semitic activity. But, unfortunately, there are still German judges today who subvert the law and endanger Jews by ignoring common sense, morality, and history."

German judges sanction Jew hatred


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interactive map illustrates uptick in antisemitism across the US


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
Click to expand...

From your link:

But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.

True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
Click to expand...



It is still EI propaganda


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
Click to expand...


Indeed, don't expect others to be as gullible as you.


----------



## Hollie

*Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy*

*With donor aid to the Palestinian Authority plummeting, Israel takes steps to help stabilize the territories, even if they indirectly assist Hamas.*

Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> *Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy*
> 
> *With donor aid to the Palestinian Authority plummeting, Israel takes steps to help stabilize the territories, even if they indirectly assist Hamas.*
> 
> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy


That doesn't say anything.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, don't expect others to be as gullible as you.
Click to expand...

People from all over the world are saying the same thing, Even Wikipedia. How can you not know these things?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy*
> 
> *With donor aid to the Palestinian Authority plummeting, Israel takes steps to help stabilize the territories, even if they indirectly assist Hamas.*
> 
> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't say anything.
Click to expand...


You're as pointless as usual.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, don't expect others to be as gullible as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People from all over the world are saying the same thing, Even Wikipedia. How can you not know these things?
Click to expand...


Well, if you read it on wiki, it has to be true.


----------



## Hollie

EXCLUSIVE: Does Aid to Palestinians Subsidize the Families of Terrorists?

Read more: EXCLUSIVE: Does Aid to Palestinians Subsidize the Families of Terrorists?

In July, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu announced a dramatic step against alleged support for terrorism by the Palestinian Authority: Henceforth, he declared, Israel would withhold a portion of the tax revenues it owes to the P.A. in response to the Palestinian leadership’s own payouts to terrorists and their families.

The announcement came on the heels of one of the most gruesome Palestinian murders in recent months. The previous day, a Palestinian had stabbed and killed a sleeping 13-year-old Israeli Jew in the Kiryat Arba settlement outside Hebron, in the occupied West Bank, before he himself was shot dead. Because of his crime, his family became eligible for a $350 monthly Palestinian stipend, The Associated Press reported.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
Click to expand...



Those are Electronic Intifada links.

And again, you do not seem to understand what you read.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Movement Suffers Setbacks in Israel and Around the World

 Last week, Israel’s Knesset passed landmark legislation attacking the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement. The new law represents just one of several recent setbacks for BDS around the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Electronic Intifada links.
> 
> And again, you do not seem to understand what you read.
Click to expand...

What's not to understand?


----------



## OHL

Sixties Fan said:


> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.


Per your erroneous signature - anti-racism is the idea that White people have no positive history and no right to a homeland. Anti-racist is code for anti-white. The SPLC and ADL are hate groups.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stawski called the Frankfurt event “part of a series of hate fests scheduled to take place in other cities, like Bonn, or previously in Bremen.”

Frankfurt mayor urges cancellation of BDS ‘Don’t Buy From Jews’ event


----------



## aris2chat

Sixties Fan said:


> Stawski called the Frankfurt event “part of a series of hate fests scheduled to take place in other cities, like Bonn, or previously in Bremen.”
> 
> Frankfurt mayor urges cancellation of BDS ‘Don’t Buy From Jews’ event



*Switzerland strikes blow against BDS! - WND.com*
www.wnd.com/2017/03/switzerland-strikes-blow-against-bds/
7 hours ago - ANTI-SEMITISM. Switzerland strikes blow against BDS! Exclusive: Olivier Melnick hails Swiss lawmakers for repudiating anti-Israel movement.


----------



## aris2chat

*Stop BDS*
www.stopbds.com/
The BDS movement comes to campus in many forms: Anti-Israel protests calling for boycotts, calls for divestment from certain Israeli products on campus, ...


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS??

https://www.thejc.com/news/world/an...afel-lunch-at-the-israeli-chain-maoz-1.434129


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeological findings and historical records show Dome of Rock inspired by Jewish temple. Findings presented today in Knesset.

'Dome of the Rock inspired by Jewish Temple'


----------



## Sixties Fan

By 1939, Hochschild calculated that he had brought 9,000 Jews fleeing Hitler from Germany to Bolivia

Decades after he died, pre-WWII files reveal unlikely heroism of ‘Bolivian Schindler’


----------



## Sixties Fan

This plot is clearly outlined in a lengthy 2009 policy paper by then Palestinian prime minister Salam Fayyad. Known as the Fayyad Plan, the logic was that by creating substantial facts on the ground, the PA with the support of the international community would lay claim to those areas, and demand that they be part of “Palestine” in any future negotiations with Israel.

_The diabolical PA/EU plan for Area C_


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> This plot is clearly outlined in a lengthy 2009 policy paper by then Palestinian prime minister Salam Fayyad. Known as the Fayyad Plan, the logic was that by creating substantial facts on the ground, the PA with the support of the international community would lay claim to those areas, and demand that they be part of “Palestine” in any future negotiations with Israel.
> 
> _The diabolical PA/EU plan for Area C_


It was ALL palestine before the European illegal immigrants took over by force


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This plot is clearly outlined in a lengthy 2009 policy paper by then Palestinian prime minister Salam Fayyad. Known as the Fayyad Plan, the logic was that by creating substantial facts on the ground, the PA with the support of the international community would lay claim to those areas, and demand that they be part of “Palestine” in any future negotiations with Israel.
> 
> _The diabolical PA/EU plan for Area C_
> 
> 
> 
> It was ALL palestine before the European illegal immigrants took over by force
Click to expand...


Now, why is "Palestine" the only place on the planet you seem to be upset "if it was taken by force" ?

And only in the 20th Century?

Explain.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Proposed changes affect geography and history in Palestinian Authority schools, which currently teach students not to recognize Israel.

Palestinian Authority protests UNRWA curriculum changes


----------



## fanger

We must expel the Arabs and take their places and if we have to use force, to guarantee our own right to settle in those places then we have force at our disposal.

Ben Gurion: "We Must Expel the Arabs and Take Their Place"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeologists discover 1,400-year-old ancient coins during excavations in preparation for Route 1 expansion.

Ancient coins discovered thanks to Route 1 expansion


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> We must expel the Arabs and take their places and if we have to use force, to guarantee our own right to settle in those places then we have force at our disposal.
> 
> Ben Gurion: "We Must Expel the Arabs and Take Their Place"



THAT answered my question?

Try again.  And be a Mench when you do it.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Archaeologists discover 1,400-year-old ancient coins during excavations in preparation for Route 1 expansion.
> 
> Ancient coins discovered thanks to Route 1 expansion


Christian coins  Justinian I - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran's PressTV revealed more than it intended about 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas minister : The Arabs Are Aliens In The Land Of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Muslim Cleric: There Was NEVER A "Palestinian People"


----------



## fanger

Mr. Ben Gurion’s first claim that the Arab exodus from Palestine was provoked by directives from the leaders of the surrounding Arab states has been shown by overwhelming historical research to be false.

Since the early 1980’s a new generation of professional historians, many, though not all, Israeli, and recognized as professionally competent within their own society, as well as to a wider audience, and aided in no small measure by the opening of many historical and military documents archived by the Israel, and British governments, and to a lesser extent, Arab governments, have provided a revised historical perspective as a challenge to the official Israeli history of the origin of the state of Israel. These newly released documents have been systematically mined by Ben Gurion University Professor of History, Benny Morris, as well as others.

One telling document uncovered by Professor Benny Morris is “The Emigration of the Arabs of Palestine in the Period 1/12/1947 1/6/1948” dated 30 June, 1948 and was produced by the Israeli Defense Forces Intelligence Service during the first weeks of the truce (11 June 9 July) of 1948. It analyzes the numbers of refugees, the stages of the exodus, the causes, destination and problems of absorption in the host countries. The appendix contains the village by village breakdown in terms of numbers of initial inhabitants, their destinations and the causes of their flight.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Community subjected to vandalism more than any other group, study shows, amid slight uptick in hate crimes across region in 2016

Jews most targeted group in Toronto hate crimes, police say


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Mr. Ben Gurion’s first claim that the Arab exodus from Palestine was provoked by directives from the leaders of the surrounding Arab states has been shown by overwhelming historical research to be false.
> 
> Since the early 1980’s a new generation of professional historians, many, though not all, Israeli, and recognized as professionally competent within their own society, as well as to a wider audience, and aided in no small measure by the opening of many historical and military documents archived by the Israel, and British governments, and to a lesser extent, Arab governments, have provided a revised historical perspective as a challenge to the official Israeli history of the origin of the state of Israel. These newly released documents have been systematically mined by Ben Gurion University Professor of History, Benny Morris, as well as others.
> 
> One telling document uncovered by Professor Benny Morris is “The Emigration of the Arabs of Palestine in the Period 1/12/1947 1/6/1948” dated 30 June, 1948 and was produced by the Israeli Defense Forces Intelligence Service during the first weeks of the truce (11 June 9 July) of 1948. It analyzes the numbers of refugees, the stages of the exodus, the causes, destination and problems of absorption in the host countries. The appendix contains the village by village breakdown in terms of numbers of initial inhabitants, their destinations and the causes of their flight.



Keep Counter Punching.  It is good for your soul.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does it matter if a country consciously lies about its past? An excerpt from the new book, ‘The End of Europe.’

Hungary’s Ugly State-Sponsored Holocaust Revisionism


----------



## fanger

In post 62 you post an item from Canada, and now post 64 is about hungary This is the palestine/israeli forum, post in the right forum!


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> In post 62 you post an item from Canada, and now post 64 is about hungary This is the palestine/israeli forum, post in the right forum!



I was very clear on what ALL the News was going to be.
Israel/Palestine is affecting decisions all over the world about Jews.
Those who want to see an end to Israel have no problem using the conflict to prejudice and affect how History is written.

Palestinians are going all over the world attempting to turn governments and institutions against all Jews.

Yes, those articles belong on this thread.

Try changing your location, for starters.

Also, try getting Historians, and not Mathematicians, who do the research and know how to complement their research with footnotes and links to sources.  Unlike one of your Counter Punch
"Historians", William James Martin ( A Mathematician).


Israel ethnically cleansed Palestine of Arabs "before" the UN approved of Israel (November 1947) as a State, AND before it declared Independence in May 1948?

And neither the British, who were still there, nor the UN were aware of it?


----------



## fanger

You don't get to make the rules here
Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
Click to expand...

What is she smoking?  Both Hamas and the PA invent the law everyday according to what they want to do that day and the notion that the leaders are bound by any law is an alien concept to them.  The notion that either of these gangs, Hamas or the PLO, has any respect for democracy or the rule of law is truly bizarre.  These are fictions created to get them western money and diplomatic support.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wednesday, someone started an Arabic hashtag "We are all Ahlam Tamimi," to show support for the terrorist to murdered 16 people at a pizza shop who the US wants to have Jordan extradite. They attempted to create a Twitter storm with that tag on Thursday night.

Hashtag "We are all Ahlam Tamimi"  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, Mahmoud Abbas dedicated a school in Doha that is open only to students of Palestinian descent.

Palestinian kids in Doha are taught to support terror and that Israel doesn't exist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH how Arab-Israeli StandWithUs Educator Yahya, spoke out at WITS University in South Africa... despite the haters of the BDS movement trying to shout him down.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


>


*Anti-Semitism Always Leaves a Yellow Stain*

In 1948, the transient local Arabs deserted the villages they claimed to be theirs, which must be punished by forfeiture of that land.  "Love It or Leave It"; they left it. There is no worse crime than cowardice  The fake nationality's dependence on letting other nations fight for them also reveals that the Paleonasties had no self-identity with the land in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This very significant story was not reported in the Guardian. This in and of itself is a little surprising, but not malicious or improper. What makes it noteworthy is that the pages of the Guardian feature much discussion and reporting about BDS, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement – but one wonders whether they are missing the real story.

New Israeli milestone reveals the farce of the Guardian’s BDS obsession


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians are going all over the world attempting to turn governments and institutions against all Jews.


Links?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notably, these calls in favor of an armed struggle against Israel were coming from the streets of Ramallah and not the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip.


Abbas can make all the promises in the world to the new US envoy. Fulfillment of any of them, however, is a different story altogether.


Abbas knows anyhow that he would never be able to win the support of a majority of Palestinians for any peace agreement he signs with Israel. No Palestinian leader is authorized to offer any concessions to Israel in return for peace.


Palestinians: Abbas's Empty Promises


----------



## Sixties Fan

_This essay is adapted from “Holocaust Abuse: The Case of Hajj Amin al-Husayni,” which first appeared in the December 2015 issue of _Journal of Religious Ethics_ (Vol. 43)_

Fabricating Palestinian Responsibility for the Nazi Genocide


----------



## Sixties Fan

Read the timelines of TELL CHILDREN THE TRUTH and you will discover that:
Before Amin Al Husseini, there was no Pan-Islamic Jihad against the West and the non-Muslims.
Before Amin Al Husseini, there was no hatred between the Jews and the Arabs. 
Why did Osama Bin Ladin say in his speech on Al Jizira that this Jihad has been lasting for 80 years? 
Because 80 years ago, Amin Al Husseini, the man who officialized Islamic hate, declared Holy War on the West and the Jews.
Bin Ladin and many other terror chiefs are only believers in Amin Al Husseini, who have dedicated their life to his ideology.

Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the late 1990s influential human rights NGOs such as Human Rights Watch (HRW) and Amnesty International have been at the forefront of attempts to delegitimize Israel. These international NGOs often work in concert with the Arab League and the Islamic bloc in UN frameworks, as well as with Israeli and Palestinian NGOs, promoting false allegations of “war crimes,” “massacres” and other violations of human rights.

The Role of NGOs in the Palestinian Political War Against Israel


----------



## fanger

That "shitty little country" delegitimize's itself on a daily bases Ignores UN resolutions and attacks it's _Neighbours_


----------



## Sixties Fan

If the book intended to define the term as the Crusaders would have, then even this would be inaccurate. A quick look through the texts of the Crusaders does not turn up any mention of "Palestine." Jerusalem is really the goal, its country is not named.

Textbook erases Jews from "Holy Land" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In case you thought the Jordanians were embarrassed by the return of a mass murdering Jordanian woman, released from prison via an act of open extortion (the Shalit deal) and destined to spend her days in the shadows and fringes of Jordanian society, think again.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 19-Mar-17: A thought about Jordan and its treaty obligations


----------



## fanger

*Just Some Photographs of Israeli Soldiers Hanging Out With Al-Qaeda in Syria*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  I purposefully engaged one of them in a public dialogue. One openly admitted that the BDS cause was to achieve a One-State solution and not the achievement of a two-state peace deal. In other words, he was loyal to Omar Barghouti, the BDS founder, who has always advocated the end of the Jewish state of Israel. This character wearing his brown shirt emblazoned with ‘BOYCOTT ISRAEL’ stickers on a background of a Palestinian flag certainly subscribes to a Palestinian state “from the river to the sea.”]

BDS violence in Amsterdam: I was there


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe I’m wrong, but when I read Rami Khouri’s recent article on an Arab Center poll that, according to him, “shows Arab realities, as opposed to US mythologies,” I couldn’t help sensing that Khouri was quite pleased with one particular result of the poll. As he put it in his column:

Arabs still suffer from Israel Derangement Syndrome (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

*ISRAEL: AMERICA’S MAD DOG IN SYRIA*
*Israel has played an increasingly provocative role in the destructive conflict unfolding within and along Syria’s borders since 2011. To many observers, it appears Israeli policy borders between opportunistic and unilateral aggression. In reality, Israel’s role in the Syrian conflict fits a much larger and long-term pattern with Anglo-American plans not only for Syria but for the entire region.

A more recent row between Israel and Syria was the reported incursion of Israeli warplanes into Syrian airspace, including attacks near the eastern Syrian city of Palmyra. Palmyra hosts an ongoing battle between Syrian forces and the self-proclaimed “Islamic State” (ISIS) terrorist organization. Israeli airstrikes against Syrian forces – then – would have facilitated ISIS operations in the region.

ISRAEL IS A STATE SPONSOR OF TERROR, NOT A CHAMPION AGAINST IT
Israel has existed as a nation-sized, de facto forward operating base for Anglo-American interests since its creation in the 20th century. It has pursued aggressive regional policies that have intentionally pitted itself against its neighbors as a means of maintaining a Western foothold and point of leverage in North Africa and the Middle East for decades.

Ongoing conflicts between Israel and Palestine are fueled by an orchestrated strategy of tension between a manipulated Israeli population and controlled opposition – Hamas – politically backed, armed, and funded by Israel’s own regional collaborators including Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
Israel: America’s Mad Dog in Syria
*


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> *ISRAEL: AMERICA’S MAD DOG IN SYRIA*
> *Israel has played an increasingly provocative role in the destructive conflict unfolding within and along Syria’s borders since 2011. To many observers, it appears Israeli policy borders between opportunistic and unilateral aggression. In reality, Israel’s role in the Syrian conflict fits a much larger and long-term pattern with Anglo-American plans not only for Syria but for the entire region.*
> 
> *A more recent row between Israel and Syria was the reported incursion of Israeli warplanes into Syrian airspace, including attacks near the eastern Syrian city of Palmyra. Palmyra hosts an ongoing battle between Syrian forces and the self-proclaimed “Islamic State” (ISIS) terrorist organization. Israeli airstrikes against Syrian forces – then – would have facilitated ISIS operations in the region.*
> 
> *ISRAEL IS A STATE SPONSOR OF TERROR, NOT A CHAMPION AGAINST IT*
> *Israel has existed as a nation-sized, de facto forward operating base for Anglo-American interests since its creation in the 20th century. It has pursued aggressive regional policies that have intentionally pitted itself against its neighbors as a means of maintaining a Western foothold and point of leverage in North Africa and the Middle East for decades.*
> 
> *Ongoing conflicts between Israel and Palestine are fueled by an orchestrated strategy of tension between a manipulated Israeli population and controlled opposition – Hamas – politically backed, armed, and funded by Israel’s own regional collaborators including Saudi Arabia and Qatar.*
> *Israel: America’s Mad Dog in Syria*




*Ah. Sniffing around the bowels of the Internet and you found "Blacklisted News".*


----------



## Hollie

*Senior Hamas leader: Quran tells us to drive Jews out of Palestine’s entirety
*
Zahar’s comments come after recent reports that the group plans to amend charter to endorse a state of Palestine along pre-1967 lines.

According to a translation provided by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), Mahmoud al-Zahar told Hamas’s al-Aqsa TV last week that “removing the Jews from the land they occupied in 1948 is an immutable principle because it appears in the Book of Allah.”



So why is it a laughable joke to believe Islamic terrorists are going to amend their Death Cult Charter?  

I can understand the gut wrenching agony that islamists attempt to resolve as the inventor of their politico-religious ideology made grandiose claims of supremacy over the hated kuffar. Yet, it’s those kuffar who has modernized, become socially and economically advanced while the islamist world has never managed to claw it’s way out of the Dark Ages.

It's a shame that the kuffar still refer to the Hamas version of Islamic terrorists as "extremists" when in fact, they are pious Moslems following the writ of their politico-religious ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One positive step for UNESCO:

UNESCO on 3,500 year history of Jewish people in the Land of Israel translated into Spanish for first time after opposition by Arab nations.

UNESCO exhibit about Jews in Israel opens in Buenos Aires


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leader of the campaign to boycott Israel was arrested by Israeli authorities on Monday for allegedly failing to report hundreds of thousands of dollars in income, Globes reported.

The Omar Barghouti Poster ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

*Unesco adopts controversial resolution on Jerusalem holy sites*
*








Unesco, the UN’s world heritage organisation, has adopted a controversial resolution that criticises Israeli actions around the Haram al-Sharif/Temple Mount complex in Jerusalem’s Old City – with Israel claiming it deletes Jewish ties to holy sites.

The final version of the resolution – which has sparked furious claims and counter-claims – passed easily on Wednesday after Israel pressed for a secret vote. Despite containing some softening of language following Israeli protests over a previous version, Israel continued to denounce the text.

Ten of the countries currently represented on the Unseco world heritage committee voted in favour, two against and eight abstained in the Paris vote.

At the centre of the controversy has been the language used to describe parts of the holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews.

Israel says the resolution’s exclusive use of Arabic terms to describe parts of the site deliberately airbrushes out the Jewish connection to the site of the Second Jewish Temple – destroyed in 70 AD.

The US Democratic presidential candidate, Hillary Clinton, has weighed into the row, saying it was “disappointing and wrong” that Unesco was “considering a resolution on Jerusalem that fails to recognise and respect the deep and historic ties of the Jewish people to Jerusalem and its holy sites”.

Immediately after the vote, Israel’s ambassador to Unesco, Carmel Shama-Hacohen, criticised the committee’s stance, saying: “You have just adopted a [resolution] against historical truth and one that stands in complete and utter contradiction to all values.”


Palestinian officials insist that because the resolution refers to issues at Muslim places of worship it justified the language.


Unesco adopts controversial resolution on Jerusalem holy sites*


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> One positive step for UNESCO:
> 
> UNESCO on 3,500 year history of Jewish people in the Land of Israel translated into Spanish for first time after opposition by Arab nations.
> 
> UNESCO exhibit about Jews in Israel opens in Buenos Aires


The title is "in the Holy land" israel was not invented at that time


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The leader of the campaign to boycott Israel was arrested by Israeli authorities on Monday for allegedly failing to report hundreds of thousands of dollars in income, Globes reported.
> 
> The Omar Barghouti Poster ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



*Benjamin Netanyahu faces 'criminal investigation' over fraud and bribery claims*
Israeli Prime Minister alleged to have accepted €1 million from convicted French fraudster but denies any wrongdoing
Benjamin Netanyahu faces 'criminal investigation' over fraud and bribery claims

*Head of Deutsche Bank Israel arrested for tax fraud | The Times of Israel*
www.timesofisrael.com › Israel Inside
7 Feb 2017 - Boaz Schwartz released on bail of NIS 1 million; company accused of falsely reporting deals worth NIS 550 million over past 6 years,_evading_ ...
*tax evasion | Topics | The Times of Israel*
www.timesofisrael.com/topic/tax-evasion/
As the US cracks down on _tax evasion_, _Israel's_ flourishing decades of money laundering for Diaspora Jews are being exposed. It's part of a financial malaise that ...
*Foreign Ministry chief Dore Gold concealed penalty for tax evasion ...*
www.haaretz.com › Israel News
13 Aug 2015 - _Israel's_ former ambassador to the United Nations paid a $52500 penalty in 2009, a fact he denied during vetting for his current post.
*Israeli lawmakers advance bill making tax evasion criminal offense ...*
www.haaretz.com › Israel News › Business
21 Mar 2016 - Israeli Lawmakers Advance Bill Making _Tax Evasion_Criminal Offense ... during Prime Minister Benjamin _Netanyahu's_ previous government in ...
*Former Great Spiegler Suspected of Tax Evasion - Haaretz - Israel ...*
www.haaretz.com/former-great-spiegler-suspected-of-tax-evasion-1.223595
20 Jun 2007 - Spiegler, was arrested for a few hours yesterday and released on bail over suspicions of _evading taxes_ on NIS 2 million of income he earned ...
*Former Hapoalim chairman to be charged with tax evasion - גלובס*
www.globes.co.il/.../article-former-hapoalim-chairman-to-be-charged-with-tax-evasio...
31 Jan 2016 - It is hard otherwise to explain the _tax evasion_ affair in which Nehama ... In November 2014, "Globes" revealed for the first time that the_Israel Tax_ ...
*Israeli supermodel held for tax evasion revealed to be Bar Refaeli ...*
www.jpost.com/Israel.../Israeli-supermodel-held-for-tax-evasion-revealed-to-be-Bar-R...
17 Dec 2015 - Israeli supermodel held for _tax evasion_ revealed to be Bar Refaeli ... The _tax_ authorities have declined to confirm or deny the reports, but a source told The ... Analysis: Will the _Israel_, Syria missile flare-up set a new precedent?
*Fifteen indicted in major booze smuggling and tax evasion case ...*
www.jpost.com/Israel.../Fifteen-indicted-in-major-booze-smuggling-and-tax-evasion-...
24 Mar 2015 - Scope of the _tax evasion_ scam topped some NIS 36 million. ... Fifteen indicted in major booze smuggling and _tax evasion_ case ... PRIME MINISTER Benjamin _Netanyahu_ congratulates Intel CEO Brian Krzanich yesterday.
*Ynetnews Opinion - PM's tax haven: It's kosher but it stinks*
www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4477487,00.html
17 Jan 2014 - The _Israel Tax_ Authority is really not fond of the _tax_ havens and is trying to find out if some of the account holders are also _evading tax_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the EU or the UN says that French Hill is a "settlement" and any building that happens there violates international law, the facts on the ground show that they don't care about "justice" or "law." There was no justice when Jordan violated the armistice agreement that should have allowed Israelis free access to Mount Scopus (as well as the Mount of Olives cemetery.)

The other Green Line ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Me: Do you remember your father praying at the Cave of the Patriarchs?

Her: Jews were not allowed there. We were only allowed on the lowest three steps.

Dhimmi Is As Dhimmi Does - Israel Diaries


----------



## fanger

Sheri Oz was born in Canada?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Me: Do you remember your father praying at the Cave of the Patriarchs?
> 
> Her: Jews were not allowed there. We were only allowed on the lowest three steps.
> 
> Dhimmi Is As Dhimmi Does - Israel Diaries



Given what has happened to them, in retrospect the native people were probably better off not allowing any Jews anywhere near the place.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me: Do you remember your father praying at the Cave of the Patriarchs?
> 
> Her: Jews were not allowed there. We were only allowed on the lowest three steps.
> 
> Dhimmi Is As Dhimmi Does - Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given what has happened to them, in retrospect the native people were probably better off not allowing any Jews anywhere near the place.
Click to expand...


1)  Wouldn't the fact that the Jews weren't allowed to pray at the Tomb of their ancestors, for 700 years, prove that the Jews were there for much longer than you claim they were?

2)  The Jews ARE the native people of the place.  

3)  The Jews never denied Muslims, Christians, Bahai or Samaritans the rights to pray at their holy sites.  So who are the best custodians of the Holy Places?


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me: Do you remember your father praying at the Cave of the Patriarchs?
> 
> Her: Jews were not allowed there. We were only allowed on the lowest three steps.
> 
> Dhimmi Is As Dhimmi Does - Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given what has happened to them, in retrospect the native people were probably better off not allowing any Jews anywhere near the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  Wouldn't the fact that the Jews weren't allowed to pray at the Tomb of their ancestors, for 700 years, prove that the Jews were there for much longer than you claim they were?
> 
> 2)  The Jews ARE the native people of the place.
> 
> 3)  The Jews never denied Muslims, Christians, Bahai or Samaritans the rights to pray at their holy sites.  So who are the best custodians of the Holy Places?
Click to expand...


The Jews that were native to Palestine converted to Christianity by the end of the 4th century and most of these Christians converted to Islam after the Crusaders were defeated and left in the 13th century.

The Zionist Jews that invaded Palestine are overwhelmingly descendants of European women that  converted to Judaism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Azad Essa’s opinion piece is timed to coincide with Israel Apartheid Week, thus becoming nothing more than yet another piece of libel against Israel. While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if one must lie and mislead in order to support it, then maybe it is just plain wrong.

The South African Who Doesn't Know What Apartheid Is | HonestReporting


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Azad Essa’s opinion piece is timed to coincide with Israel Apartheid Week, thus becoming nothing more than yet another piece of libel against Israel. While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if one must lie and mislead in order to support it, then maybe it is just plain wrong.
> 
> The South African Who Doesn't Know What Apartheid Is | HonestReporting



Israel is an Apartheid state.  With a few exceptions, every South African that experienced Apartheid and has visited Israel and the Occupied Territories confirms that the basic situation in existence in Apartheid South Africa is replicated in Israel.  Only a propaganda outlet like the one you linked would say otherwise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Having been there, having seen what the BDS movement calls "apartheid," I have to say that calling Israel an apartheid state is an insult to black South Africans who suffered under the now defunct system of strict racial segregation.

Calling Israel an apartheid state is an insult to black South Africans (OPINION)


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Azad Essa’s opinion piece is timed to coincide with Israel Apartheid Week, thus becoming nothing more than yet another piece of libel against Israel. While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if one must lie and mislead in order to support it, then maybe it is just plain wrong.
> 
> The South African Who Doesn't Know What Apartheid Is | HonestReporting


*Israel is an apartheid state like SA was*
Israel is an apartheid state like SA was | IOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”

Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Having been there, having seen what the BDS movement calls "apartheid," I have to say that calling Israel an apartheid state is an insult to black South Africans who suffered under the now defunct system of strict racial segregation.
> 
> Calling Israel an apartheid state is an insult to black South Africans (OPINION)


Imagine A white person saying they went on Holiday to RSA and saw no apartheid?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel


He is not South African, He was born and raised in Zimbabwe


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azad Essa’s opinion piece is timed to coincide with Israel Apartheid Week, thus becoming nothing more than yet another piece of libel against Israel. While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if one must lie and mislead in order to support it, then maybe it is just plain wrong.
> 
> The South African Who Doesn't Know What Apartheid Is | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an Apartheid state.  With a few exceptions, every South African that experienced Apartheid and has visited Israel and the Occupied Territories confirms that the basic situation in existence in Apartheid South Africa is replicated in Israel.  Only a propaganda outlet like the one you linked would say otherwise.
Click to expand...



Go to Israel, but you never will, and witness with videos and photos your allegations of Apartheid in Israel.

What are you waiting for?

Oh, wait, it is cheaper to be on a thread attacking Israel, than actually being there.


----------



## fanger

*South Africa’s “finest young leaders” invited on Israel lobby junket*
*Pro-Israel groups have invited South Africa’s “finest young leaders” on a trip to the Middle East next month.

An email message about the tour states that participants will listen to “unbiased keynote speakers” and learn about “the concerns and achievements faced in safeguarding the rights and freedoms of the diverse communities living in Israel.”

Hosted by the South African Zionist Federation and South Africa Friends of Israel, the trip has been heavily criticized by youth activists. A statement issued by the youth wing of the ruling African National Congress and several other groups likens the trip to junkets organized by supporters of South Africa’s apartheid regime in the 1980s.
Following my call to the South Africa Friends of Israel office, I was contacted byBenji Shulman, one of its representatives. Shulman claimed that South Africa Friends of Israel had “nothing to do” with the trip.

His denial lacks any credibility. Both South Africa Friends of Israel and the South African Zionist Federation, with which Shulman is also involved, are clearly named as organizers on the invitation.
South Africa's "finest young leaders" invited on Israel lobby junket
*


----------



## montelatici

I have been to Israel and Apartheid South Africa (as well as South Africa after Apartheid). There is no real difference between the two. The Israelis (Jews) I had contact with seemed to profess more hate for the non-Jews than the Boers professed for the non-whites.  The Boers were more condescending than hateful towards the non-whites, though the ANC was far more violent and deadly than the Palestinian resistance.

And, segregation was the same except that in Apartheid South Africa you saw more non-whites than you see non-Jews in Israel (in Jewish areas) because they were ubiquitous in service positions in hotels and restaurants.  And as far as the West Bank, it was more of an armed camp than any place in Apartheid South Africa, I can remember.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some released prisoners work as PA civil servants. For each of these, prison time served is accounted for as if it had been civil-service work: The law says the PA “shall pay his social security and pension fees . . . for the years he spent in prison.”

Articles 6 and 7 apply to terrorists still incarcerated. “Every incarcerated prisoner” is entitled to a monthly salary “linked to the cost-of-living index.” A portion thereof goes directly to the prisoner’s family.

The Department of Pay-for-Slay - Commentary Magazine


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> I have been to Israel and Apartheid South Africa (as well as South Africa after Apartheid). There is no real difference between the two. The Israelis (Jews) I had contact with seemed to profess more hate for the non-Jews than the Boers professed for the non-whites.  The Boers were more condescending than hateful towards the non-whites, though the ANC was far more violent and deadly than the Palestinian resistance.
> 
> And, segregation was the same except that in Apartheid South Africa you saw more non-whites than you see non-Jews in Israel (in Jewish areas) because they were ubiquitous in service positions in hotels and restaurants.  And as far as the West Bank, it was more of an armed camp than any place in Apartheid South Africa, I can remember.



Thank you for seeing only what you wish to see.

You forget:

The Arabs declared war on the Jews and then terrorist attacks. 

Of course there are going to be soldiers present in Israel and in "West Bank", especially to protect Abbas from being overthrown  and the area taken over by Hamas.  And we do know what Hamas does when it has rockets and where it points to.

And never mind that Israel allows Arab Muslims and Christians who are non residents of Israel to come into Israel for health, education, visits to their holy places, so on and so forth.
I am very sure the Whites in South Africa were that generous and allowed Blacks to do all of those things.....and much more  

Think all you want, believe the anti Israel Jews all you like.  It will never change the facts on the ground.

Israel has been under war for its own survival and the survival of the Jewish People.

Neither requires your blessings in order to defend their country and their own lives.
Neither does any other country under constant attack by those who wish to destroy it.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to Israel and Apartheid South Africa (as well as South Africa after Apartheid). There is no real difference between the two. The Israelis (Jews) I had contact with seemed to profess more hate for the non-Jews than the Boers professed for the non-whites.  The Boers were more condescending than hateful towards the non-whites, though the ANC was far more violent and deadly than the Palestinian resistance.
> 
> And, segregation was the same except that in Apartheid South Africa you saw more non-whites than you see non-Jews in Israel (in Jewish areas) because they were ubiquitous in service positions in hotels and restaurants.  And as far as the West Bank, it was more of an armed camp than any place in Apartheid South Africa, I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for seeing only what you wish to see.
> 
> You forget:
> 
> The Arabs declared war on the Jews and then terrorist attacks.
> 
> Of course there are going to be soldiers present in Israel and in "West Bank", especially to protect Abbas from being overthrown  and the area taken over by Hamas.  And we do know what Hamas does when it has rockets and where it points to.
> 
> And never mind that Israel allows Arab Muslims and Christians who are non residents of Israel to come into Israel for health, education, visits to their holy places, so on and so forth.
> I am very sure the Whites in South Africa were that generous and allowed Blacks to do all of those things.....and much more
> 
> Think all you want, believe the anti Israel Jews all you like.  It will never change the facts on the ground.
> 
> Israel has been under war for its own survival and the survival of the Jewish People.
> 
> Neither requires your blessings in order to defend their country and their own lives.
> Neither does any other country under constant attack by those who wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...


1.  The European Zionists attacked the Arab part of the partition first.  As an example, Jaffa had been under Zionist siege for weeks and surrendered to the Jews before the Jews even declared independence. 

2. The Arab League only entered the Arab part of the partition and the international sector to try to prevent the Zionists from committing genocide and ethnic cleansing according to the Plan Dalet.  All the fighting took place in the Arab or international sectors where the Zionists were trying to ethnically cleanse or otherwise eliminate the native population.

You have been raised on propaganda and that's all you know.

And yes, the non-whites in Apartheid South Africa were treated better than the Jews now treat the non-Jews.  The largest number of non-whites killed by the whites was 67 at Sharpeville, compare that to the thousands non-Jews at a time that Israel kills every 2-3 years, e.g. Gaza.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to Israel and Apartheid South Africa (as well as South Africa after Apartheid). There is no real difference between the two. The Israelis (Jews) I had contact with seemed to profess more hate for the non-Jews than the Boers professed for the non-whites.  The Boers were more condescending than hateful towards the non-whites, though the ANC was far more violent and deadly than the Palestinian resistance.
> 
> And, segregation was the same except that in Apartheid South Africa you saw more non-whites than you see non-Jews in Israel (in Jewish areas) because they were ubiquitous in service positions in hotels and restaurants.  And as far as the West Bank, it was more of an armed camp than any place in Apartheid South Africa, I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for seeing only what you wish to see.
> 
> You forget:
> 
> The Arabs declared war on the Jews and then terrorist attacks.
> 
> Of course there are going to be soldiers present in Israel and in "West Bank", especially to protect Abbas from being overthrown  and the area taken over by Hamas.  And we do know what Hamas does when it has rockets and where it points to.
> 
> And never mind that Israel allows Arab Muslims and Christians who are non residents of Israel to come into Israel for health, education, visits to their holy places, so on and so forth.
> I am very sure the Whites in South Africa were that generous and allowed Blacks to do all of those things.....and much more
> 
> Think all you want, believe the anti Israel Jews all you like.  It will never change the facts on the ground.
> 
> Israel has been under war for its own survival and the survival of the Jewish People.
> 
> Neither requires your blessings in order to defend their country and their own lives.
> Neither does any other country under constant attack by those who wish to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  The European Zionists attacked the Arab part of the partition first.  As an example, Jaffa had been under Zionist siege for weeks and surrendered to the Jews before the Jews even declared independence.
> 
> 2. The Arab League only entered the Arab part of the partition and the international sector to try to prevent the Zionists from committing genocide and ethnic cleansing according to the Plan Dalet.  All the fighting took place in the Arab or international sectors where the Zionists were trying to ethnically cleanse or otherwise eliminate the native population.
> 
> You have been raised on propaganda and that's all you know.
> 
> And yes, the non-whites in Apartheid South Africa were treated better than the Jews now treat the non-Jews.  The largest number of non-whites killed by the whites was 67 at Sharpeville, compare that to the thousands non-Jews at a time that Israel kills every 2-3 years, e.g. Gaza.
Click to expand...



I am simply going to let you live in your Dreamland


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to Israel and Apartheid South Africa (as well as South Africa after Apartheid). There is no real difference between the two. The Israelis (Jews) I had contact with seemed to profess more hate for the non-Jews than the Boers professed for the non-whites.  The Boers were more condescending than hateful towards the non-whites, though the ANC was far more violent and deadly than the Palestinian resistance.
> 
> And, segregation was the same except that in Apartheid South Africa you saw more non-whites than you see non-Jews in Israel (in Jewish areas) because they were ubiquitous in service positions in hotels and restaurants.  And as far as the West Bank, it was more of an armed camp than any place in Apartheid South Africa, I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for seeing only what you wish to see.
> 
> You forget:
> 
> The Arabs declared war on the Jews and then terrorist attacks.
> 
> Of course there are going to be soldiers present in Israel and in "West Bank", especially to protect Abbas from being overthrown  and the area taken over by Hamas.  And we do know what Hamas does when it has rockets and where it points to.
> 
> And never mind that Israel allows Arab Muslims and Christians who are non residents of Israel to come into Israel for health, education, visits to their holy places, so on and so forth.
> I am very sure the Whites in South Africa were that generous and allowed Blacks to do all of those things.....and much more
> 
> Think all you want, believe the anti Israel Jews all you like.  It will never change the facts on the ground.
> 
> Israel has been under war for its own survival and the survival of the Jewish People.
> 
> Neither requires your blessings in order to defend their country and their own lives.
> Neither does any other country under constant attack by those who wish to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  The European Zionists attacked the Arab part of the partition first.  As an example, Jaffa had been under Zionist siege for weeks and surrendered to the Jews before the Jews even declared independence.
> 
> 2. The Arab League only entered the Arab part of the partition and the international sector to try to prevent the Zionists from committing genocide and ethnic cleansing according to the Plan Dalet.  All the fighting took place in the Arab or international sectors where the Zionists were trying to ethnically cleanse or otherwise eliminate the native population.
> 
> You have been raised on propaganda and that's all you know.
> 
> And yes, the non-whites in Apartheid South Africa were treated better than the Jews now treat the non-Jews.  The largest number of non-whites killed by the whites was 67 at Sharpeville, compare that to the thousands non-Jews at a time that Israel kills every 2-3 years, e.g. Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am simply going to let you live in your Dreamland
Click to expand...


As I said, the facts are so different from the propaganda and myth you've been raised on. all you can do is project.  It is you that have been living in, and continue to live, in a Zionist dreamland.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Israeli Jewish-Arab band to tour with Radiohead in US*

*Israeli artist Dudu Tassa to open for Radiohead on US tour*

Israeli musician Dudu Tassa will open for Radiohead at their Israeli concert this summer, and on their US tour starting at the end of this month.

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif](vide tweet online)[/FONT]

Tassa and The Kuwaitis are a self-styled “cross-cultural joint Jewish-Arabic project from Israel which revives the music of the Al-Kuwaiti Brothers – composers of some of the most popular Iraqi songs from the early 20th century.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Next door to the lab is the cardiology ward, where Rashad Rizeq, 32, a Palestinian from Ramallah, has been selected for a residency.

The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Next door to the lab is the cardiology ward, where Rashad Rizeq, 32, a Palestinian from Ramallah, has been selected for a residency.
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace



There were thousands of non-white doctors in Apartheid South Africa.  What's your point?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This system has been in place since the British Mandate for Palestine, before the U.N. Partition Plan led to the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948. Until recently, this division was barely questioned. Most parents, including Arabs, support it, according to Yousef Jabareen, an Arab member of the Israeli parliament and director of The Arab Center for Law and Policy.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...where-jewish-and-arab-children-learn-together


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is one of the most amazing moments because we were in Israel a special place for Jews and Arabs dancing laughing singing all together. I would have never thought that this would happen.

When Arabs and Jews tour Israel together | San Diego Jewish World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baseball for All, the first ever baseball program for Jewish and Arab Israeli children was launched last week.

Israeli baseball bringing Jewish and Arab youth together


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> This system has been in place since the British Mandate for Palestine, before the U.N. Partition Plan led to the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948. Until recently, this division was barely questioned. Most parents, including Arabs, support it, according to Yousef Jabareen, an Arab member of the Israeli parliament and director of The Arab Center for Law and Policy.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...where-jewish-and-arab-children-learn-together



So, you think there were no mixed race schools in Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The international community is becoming more and more convinced that the occupation of the Palestinian state by Israel is the reason for all the disasters that the region and the world are suffering from...” 
[Official PA TV, March 12, 2017]

Abbas’ statement echoes the antisemitic teachings of a religious scholar on official PA TV, Imad Hamato, who Abbas has also endorsed by
appointing him dean of a system of schools.

Abbas: Reason for all world’s disasters is “occupation” - PMW Bulletins


----------



## fanger

*Jewish man arrested after spray painting swastikas on his own home in Upstate NY*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This system has been in place since the British Mandate for Palestine, before the U.N. Partition Plan led to the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948. Until recently, this division was barely questioned. Most parents, including Arabs, support it, according to Yousef Jabareen, an Arab member of the Israeli parliament and director of The Arab Center for Law and Policy.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...where-jewish-and-arab-children-learn-together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think there were no mixed race schools in Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...

How many blacks live in apartheid Gaza or the apartheid West Bank?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next door to the lab is the cardiology ward, where Rashad Rizeq, 32, a Palestinian from Ramallah, has been selected for a residency.
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were thousands of non-white doctors in Apartheid South Africa.  What's your point?
Click to expand...

How many non-white doctors practice in apartheid Gaza or the apartheid West Bank?


----------



## fanger

*Gilad Atzmon*

Jewish history is a chain of disasters: inquisitions, holocausts and pogroms. Time after time, throughout their history, Jews find themselves discriminated against, persecuted and expelled and, to most Jews, this continuum of tragedy is largely a mystery. Yet one would expect that Jews, clever people for sure, would peer into their past, understand it and take whatever measures necessary to change their fate. 

I was born and raised in Israel and it was many years before I realised that Israel was Palestine. When I was a young Israeli boy, the Holocaust and Jewish suffering were somehow foreign to me and my peers. It was the history of a different people, namely the diaspora Jews and we young Israelis didn’t much like their Jewish past. We didn’t want to associate ourselves with those people, so hated by so many, so often and in so many different places. Erasing two thousand years of imaginary ‘exile’, we saw ourselves as the sons and daughters of our Biblical ‘ancestors.’ We were proud youngsters and we were disgusted by victimhood.

So Jewish suffering has, in many ways, been a riddle to me. But yesterday, at the London School of Economics (LSE), I witnessed a spectacle of Jewish bad behaviour, so incredible, that much that hitherto had been unclear, suddenly became all too clear. 

Yesterday, at a talk given by one of the greatest humanists of our generation, Professor. Richard Falk, it took Israel-advocate Jonathan Hoffman just sixty minutes of intensive hooliganism to cause him to be ejected from the hall.  As Hoffman and his associate were thrown out of the building, the entire room expressed their feelings by shouting “Out, out, out”

Hoffman wasn’t just a run-of-the-mill thug. Waving his Jewish nationalist symbols, he was acting openly as a Jewish-ethnic activist. Later I learned that he is associated with many Jewish and Zionist institutions: BOD, Zionist Federation and so on.  

Behaving as he did with total disrespect to an academic institution, did Hoffman think that the LSE was some kind of _yeshiva_ or perhaps just his local synagogue? I guess not. My guess is he just assumed that, like so many spaces in our country today, the LSE was simply ‘occupied’. It seems that merely the presence in a room of just one Zionist is enough to transform that room into occupied territory.

If they want to burn it, you want to read it!


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next door to the lab is the cardiology ward, where Rashad Rizeq, 32, a Palestinian from Ramallah, has been selected for a residency.
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were thousands of non-white doctors in Apartheid South Africa.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many non-white doctors practice in apartheid Gaza or the apartheid West Bank?
Click to expand...

*Palestinian doctor urges justice for murdered daughters in Israeli war*
*A Palestinian physician has demanded that the Israeli regime apologize and bring to justice culprits involved in the killing of three of his daughters and a niece during a tank shelling on his home in the besieged Gaza Strip in 2009, a day ahead of a court hearing set to take place on the murder case.

Izzeldin Abuelaish, a fertility specialist, lost his daughters, aged 20, 14 and 13, along with his niece on the night of January 16, 2009, during the Israeli military aggression against Gaza.

In late 2010, he sued Tel Aviv in an Israeli court, demanding an apology, acceptance of responsibility and due compensation. The court scheduled the hearing for March 15.

“This is an emotional moment for me. But I want you all to know that I am not coming to defend but coming to advocate for justice and hope,” Abuelaish told reporters in Jerusalem al-Quds on Tuesday, adding that “in spite of the tragedy and what happened to us, we succeeded with the help of my beloved children to make life from death.”

After an initial probe into the case, the Israeli military acknowledged that its forces bore liability for the killings, saying they mistook the girls for spotters from the Palestinian resistance movement Hamas.

However, Israeli military lawyers recently claimed that they had found fresh documents alleging that shrapnel from the victims' bodies had not been used by the troops but were from explosives concealed in the house. Abuelaish said such allegations were “immoral, unethical (and) insane.”
PressTV-Palestinian seeks justice for girls killed by Israel
*


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next door to the lab is the cardiology ward, where Rashad Rizeq, 32, a Palestinian from Ramallah, has been selected for a residency.
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were thousands of non-white doctors in Apartheid South Africa.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many non-white doctors practice in apartheid Gaza or the apartheid West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Palestinian doctor urges justice for murdered daughters in Israeli war*
> *A Palestinian physician has demanded that the Israeli regime apologize and bring to justice culprits involved in the killing of three of his daughters and a niece during a tank shelling on his home in the besieged Gaza Strip in 2009, a day ahead of a court hearing set to take place on the murder case.*
> 
> *Izzeldin Abuelaish, a fertility specialist, lost his daughters, aged 20, 14 and 13, along with his niece on the night of January 16, 2009, during the Israeli military aggression against Gaza.*
> 
> *In late 2010, he sued Tel Aviv in an Israeli court, demanding an apology, acceptance of responsibility and due compensation. The court scheduled the hearing for March 15.*
> 
> *“This is an emotional moment for me. But I want you all to know that I am not coming to defend but coming to advocate for justice and hope,” Abuelaish told reporters in Jerusalem al-Quds on Tuesday, adding that “in spite of the tragedy and what happened to us, we succeeded with the help of my beloved children to make life from death.”*
> 
> *After an initial probe into the case, the Israeli military acknowledged that its forces bore liability for the killings, saying they mistook the girls for spotters from the Palestinian resistance movement Hamas.*
> 
> *However, Israeli military lawyers recently claimed that they had found fresh documents alleging that shrapnel from the victims' bodies had not been used by the troops but were from explosives concealed in the house. Abuelaish said such allegations were “immoral, unethical (and) insane.”*
> *PressTV-Palestinian seeks justice for girls killed by Israel*
Click to expand...

Yawn...


----------



## Shusha

fanger said:


> Jewish history is a chain of disasters: inquisitions, holocausts and pogroms. Time after time, throughout their history, Jews find themselves discriminated against, persecuted and expelled and, to most Jews, this continuum of tragedy is largely a mystery. Yet one would expect that Jews, clever people for sure, would peer into their past, understand it and take whatever measures necessary to change their fate.



Women's history is a chain of disasters:  mutilation, child marriage, rape culture, domestic violence, restriction of rights.  Time after time, throughout their history, women find themselves discriminated against, persecuted, raped, abused, murdered and, to most women, this continuum of tragedy is largely a mystery.  Yet one would expect that women, clever people for sure, would peer into their past, understand it and take whatever measures necessary to change their fate.


----------



## José

The last post offers a perfect summation of the jewish mindset.

"*All the bad things that happened to us in the last 2 millenia were the fault of the damned Goy.

We are as immaculate as Elohim*."


----------



## Shusha

José said:


> The last post offers a perfect summation of the jewish mindset.



Its that like the women's mindset?  As in, hey, if you don't want to get raped -- don't dress that way, don't go out in public, always have a male escort, make sure you have the protection of a man by marrying when you are six, don't fight back so you don't anger him (you know, so you only get a little raped, and not big raped), don't look at a man 'funny', actually, just don't look at a man at all, cover all of body, only talk to men you are related to....


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, Shusha.
> 
> You know there are sluttly women out there who have a sadistic pleasure in getting men sexually aroused.
> 
> They go around semi-naked with the only intention of provoking them and then complain when things don't go according to "plan".
> 
> But in all seriousness, this whole whorish women - Jews analogy is somewhat awkward and can only take us so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly.  Since you apparently apply victim blaming consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
Click to expand...


When did the invading European xtian Crusaders become native Pal'istanians?


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.



Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
Click to expand...


No, I am saying that Zionist Jews are responsible for the victimization of the native Palestinians who had nothing to with the persecution of the Jews in Europe, or anywhere else.  They are the victims of the European Zionists who travelled to Palestine with the intent to colonize the area against the will of the native people.  It's very simple.


----------



## Indeependent

José said:


> The last post offers a perfect summation of the jewish mindset.
> 
> "*All the bad things that happened to us in the last 2 millenia were the fault of the damned Goy.
> 
> We are as immaculate as Elohim*."


Do you have any other explanation?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
Click to expand...


In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.  
Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".

None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
Click to expand...

Because Catholics wanted to be exterminated in Europe.
Now I get it.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
Click to expand...


LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters. 

*Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*






*Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*

1. Georgia: 5 percent 

2. Iran: 56 percent  

3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent

4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent  

5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent

6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent 

7. Sardinia: 3 percent

8. Southern India: 2 percent 

9. Western India: 6 percent 

10. Indonesia: 6 percent  

11. Ethiopia: 11 percent  

12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent 

DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
Click to expand...

You really going to make us read yet another marginalized study?
Nope.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
Click to expand...



Monte, you need to go read something other than DNA studies.  You are boring me.  

I mean, what exactly is your problem with the DNA studies?  Why don't we just go do a big worldwide comprehensive study on the DNA of every single individual and then divy up all the world's territory based on DNA?  Would that finally make you happy?


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really going to make us read yet another marginalized study?
> Nope.
Click to expand...


National Geographic, a marginalized survey?

Egyptians are not much more Arabian than Ashkenazi Jews. LOL

Egyptians.





DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte, you need to go read something other than DNA studies.  You are boring me.
> 
> I mean, what exactly is your problem with the DNA studies?  Why don't we just go do a big worldwide comprehensive study on the DNA of every single individual and then divy up all the world's territory based on DNA?  Would that finally make you happy?
Click to expand...


What would make me happy would be for your lot to accept reality and logic.  The Zionists had as much ancestry in in Palestine as other Europeans and that the native Palestinians are the closest genetically to the people who lived in Palestine thousands of years ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte, you need to go read something other than DNA studies.  You are boring me.
> 
> I mean, what exactly is your problem with the DNA studies?  Why don't we just go do a big worldwide comprehensive study on the DNA of every single individual and then divy up all the world's territory based on DNA?  Would that finally make you happy?
Click to expand...



Monte's World :

What Is, Isn't !

What Isn't, Is  !


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny from the clown that claims the invading, colonizing Zionists are the victims and the expelled native Palestinians are the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte, you need to go read something other than DNA studies.  You are boring me.
> 
> I mean, what exactly is your problem with the DNA studies?  Why don't we just go do a big worldwide comprehensive study on the DNA of every single individual and then divy up all the world's territory based on DNA?  Would that finally make you happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte's World :
> 
> What Is, Isn't !
> 
> What Isn't, Is  !
Click to expand...


Just fact.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the post I was responding to?  Which discussed thousands of years of JEWISH history.  Are you going to blame thousands of years of Jewish history on 20th century "Zionism"?  Are you going to claim that the Jewish peoples aren't victims of oppression, persecution, pogroms and the Shoah?  Are you going to claim that Jews, like women, are responsible for their own victimization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his mind there are no Jewish People left.  They all converted to Christianity or Islam the past 2000 years.
> Which leaves "All the Europeans who decided to convert to Judaism" and then take over the land of the "native" converted to Christianity and Islam "Jews".
> 
> None of the Arabs are really from Arabia.  They are just people who "speak Arabic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  The guy doesn't get it. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Arabians are people from Arabia. Amazing the ignorance of the Israel Firsters.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...  Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian.*
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab people actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> 12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte, you need to go read something other than DNA studies.  You are boring me.
> 
> I mean, what exactly is your problem with the DNA studies?  Why don't we just go do a big worldwide comprehensive study on the DNA of every single individual and then divy up all the world's territory based on DNA?  Would that finally make you happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monte's World :
> 
> What Is, Isn't !
> 
> What Isn't, Is  !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just fact.
Click to expand...

Out of context *fact*?
Probably.
*Arti*fact?
Most probably.


----------



## Sixties Fan

So of all the posters in Banksy's museum that we have photos of, almost all are either Zionist posters from the 1920s-1930s and kitschy representations of "Palestine" from American songwriters. Only one is actually Palestinian Arab - and that one doesn't celebrate Palestine but is simply anti-Israel agitprop.

Banksy's "Palestine Museum" indicates Arab "Palestine" is a myth ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some 184 shooting attacks, 16 kidnapping attempts and 16 suicide bombings were thwarted by the Shin Bet in 2016, as were 84 other assorted attacks, mostly stabbings and car-rammings, he said. These figures did not include attacks prevented by Israel’s other security services, like the Israel Defense Forces and Israel Police.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 21-Mar-17: Gaza's Hamas-driven terrorism: no longer just in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ultimately, this story is a breach of standards of professional journalism and should not appear in a supposedly credible mainstream media outlet such as the IBT, which should be embarrassed to publish such a lazy piece of biased content.

Apartheid Slur: Another Journalism Fail at the IBT | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chewing gum that causes sterility, fake raids on the Al Aqsa mosque, flooding from dams that never even existed: why is there so much Palestinian fake news? In this case it’s not just wrong: it costs lives. Whatever your opinion is: get educated, learn the facts, and know the truth.

Video: Palestinian Media: Fake News, Real Harm. But Why? | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

Wow, you've ramped up on the propaganda sites.  You do realize that linking to propaganda sites makes it clear you haven't a leg to stand on.  It would be like me linking to Electronic Intifada and the like. It would make it clear that the facts are not on my side. 

I link to source and many times, contemporaneous material, available from academic, international organizations or governmental archives or news articles from neutral or Israeli sources.  That's because I only deal in facts and have no need to rely on fictitious propaganda as you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did you know that AJ+ is owned by the former king of Qatar, a brutal dictatorship without free speech? That it demonstrates bias and misleading statements against Israel in almost all relevant stories and videos? Can you really trust AJ+?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Did you know that AJ+ is owned by the former king of Qatar, a brutal dictatorship without free speech? That it demonstrates bias and misleading statements against Israel in almost all relevant stories and videos? Can you really trust AJ+?



I do not link to AJ/AJ+, with respect to the I/P conflict.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The U.S. Human Rights Report Travesty | Evelyn Gordon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Talk about fake news. Check out these makeup artists. Next time you see a report about atrocities committed against Arab children by Israel – make sure the “wounded child” is not sneaking a smile behind the mask of a bloody flesh wound.

Hamas Hollywood tactics caught on tape again!


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The U.S. Human Rights Report Travesty | Evelyn Gordon



Now, propaganda from a Zionist blogger.  Do you ever read anything except partisan propaganda? No wonder there is no road to compromise.  You people have never read anything but propaganda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Human Rights Report Travesty | Evelyn Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, propaganda from a Zionist blogger.  Do you ever read anything except partisan propaganda? No wonder there is no road to compromise.  You people have never read anything but propaganda.
Click to expand...


Except that....to this day....you have not proven....at all.....that any of it is "propaganda", as you insist in calling anything that is posted here.

As the title of this thread says, these are news some people are not willing to read, and even less.....discuss....and even less.....prove to be untrue.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Talk about fake news. Check out these makeup artists. Next time you see a report about atrocities committed against Arab children by Israel – make sure the “wounded child” is not sneaking a smile behind the mask of a bloody flesh wound.
> 
> Hamas Hollywood tactics caught on tape again!









Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Human Rights Report Travesty | Evelyn Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, propaganda from a Zionist blogger.  Do you ever read anything except partisan propaganda? No wonder there is no road to compromise.  You people have never read anything but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that....to this day....you have not proven....at all.....that any of it is "propaganda", as you insist in calling anything that is posted here.
> 
> As the title of this thread says, these are news some people are not willing to read, and even less.....discuss....and even less.....prove to be untrue.
Click to expand...


No neutral will read crap from propaganda mills, Zionist or Palestinian.  It is not news, it is fake news.  I don't think you quite get it.  You have accepted propaganda for so long, you can't accept the truth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about fake news. Check out these makeup artists. Next time you see a report about atrocities committed against Arab children by Israel – make sure the “wounded child” is not sneaking a smile behind the mask of a bloody flesh wound.
> 
> Hamas Hollywood tactics caught on tape again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked
Click to expand...


Here is a comment on the page above:

Stacy Ward
Jo Ann Wescott,who says she's an activist for Palestine is using these photos on her Facebook page and accusing Israel of deceiving people.....she also says the Boston Marathon bombings and Sandy Hook were fake,even accusing Stephen Spielberg of being a part of the Boston bombings hoax.....she even said 9/11 was committed by Israel.....whenever I shared some actual fact,such as Boston bombing victim,Jeff Bauman NOT being Lt.Nick Vogt,who was injured in Afghanistan,but conspirators claim they are the same guy,all she could do was call me a Jesus freak and a bit** and then block me..........lol,no loss here

--------------

In other words, do the research and judge for yourself


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Human Rights Report Travesty | Evelyn Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, propaganda from a Zionist blogger.  Do you ever read anything except partisan propaganda? No wonder there is no road to compromise.  You people have never read anything but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that....to this day....you have not proven....at all.....that any of it is "propaganda", as you insist in calling anything that is posted here.
> 
> As the title of this thread says, these are news some people are not willing to read, and even less.....discuss....and even less.....prove to be untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No neutral will read crap from propaganda mills, Zionist or Palestinian.  It is not news, it is fake news.  I don't think you quite get it.  You have accepted propaganda for so long, you can't accept the truth.
Click to expand...



Are you swinging a watch as you type this?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Forever Young, or anyone else who reads Hebrew (fanger does not)

Could you translate this article and tell us what is happening with some of the photos?
Especially the photo where one Israeli female soldier is adding make-up on another female soldier?
Thanks

חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Forever Young, or anyone else who reads Hebrew (fanger does not)
> 
> Could you translate this article and tell us what is happening with some of the photos?
> Especially the photo where one Israeli female soldier is adding make-up on another female soldier?
> Thanks
> 
> חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד


 I'm a Biblical Hebrew type of person.  Maybe one of the Israelis can help you:  Lipush or rylah.  Unfortunately, Yeshivas (Hebrew day schools) don't do a very good job of teaching modern, conversational Hebrew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ok, let us take a look at France 24 "The Observers" where that article came from:

These are the people who contribute to it

About the Observers

This is one of the articles by one of them:

False Images Used to ‘Prove’ Slavery, Genital Mutilation Under ISIS     : Information Clearing House - ICH

Are they debunking False news, or creating them?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about fake news. Check out these makeup artists. Next time you see a report about atrocities committed against Arab children by Israel – make sure the “wounded child” is not sneaking a smile behind the mask of a bloody flesh wound.
> 
> Hamas Hollywood tactics caught on tape again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a comment on the page above:
> 
> Stacy Ward
> Jo Ann Wescott,who says she's an activist for Palestine is using these photos on her Facebook page and accusing Israel of deceiving people.....she also says the Boston Marathon bombings and Sandy Hook were fake,even accusing Stephen Spielberg of being a part of the Boston bombings hoax.....she even said 9/11 was committed by Israel.....whenever I shared some actual fact,such as Boston bombing victim,Jeff Bauman NOT being Lt.Nick Vogt,who was injured in Afghanistan,but conspirators claim they are the same guy,all she could do was call me a Jesus freak and a bit** and then block me..........lol,no loss here
> 
> --------------
> 
> In other words, do the research and judge for yourself
Click to expand...


Since, you posted a bogus link, I would say that Stacy Ward, is a propagandist.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Ok, let us take a look at France 24 "The Observers" where that article came from:
> 
> These are the people who contribute to it
> 
> About the Observers
> 
> This is one of the articles by one of them:
> 
> False Images Used to ‘Prove’ Slavery, Genital Mutilation Under ISIS     : Information Clearing House - ICH
> 
> Are they debunking False news, or creating them?



ISIS is not a controversial issue, everyone hates them.  It is no analogy to the I/P issue.


----------



## fanger

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about fake news. Check out these makeup artists. Next time you see a report about atrocities committed against Arab children by Israel – make sure the “wounded child” is not sneaking a smile behind the mask of a bloody flesh wound.
> 
> Hamas Hollywood tactics caught on tape again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a comment on the page above:
> 
> Stacy Ward
> Jo Ann Wescott,who says she's an activist for Palestine is using these photos on her Facebook page and accusing Israel of deceiving people.....she also says the Boston Marathon bombings and Sandy Hook were fake,even accusing Stephen Spielberg of being a part of the Boston bombings hoax.....she even said 9/11 was committed by Israel.....whenever I shared some actual fact,such as Boston bombing victim,Jeff Bauman NOT being Lt.Nick Vogt,who was injured in Afghanistan,but conspirators claim they are the same guy,all she could do was call me a Jesus freak and a bit** and then block me..........lol,no loss here
> 
> --------------
> 
> In other words, do the research and judge for yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since, you posted a bogus link, I would say that Stacy Ward, is a propagandist.
Click to expand...

The link only leads to a facebook page  sfishermen


----------



## Sixties Fan

LOL, this was the source posted by Fanger

Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked

In comments there was this post from someone who said that these photos were being used on Facebook as conspiracy theories by Israel.
That is all !

The Observers is set in France (France 24), written by people who speak French, Arabic, and Persian (it should be Farsi)

My question stands.

Is The Observers about debunking fake news, or creating fake news for a certain
part of the population?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Forever Young, or anyone else who reads Hebrew (fanger does not)
> 
> Could you translate this article and tell us what is happening with some of the photos?
> Especially the photo where one Israeli female soldier is adding make-up on another female soldier?
> Thanks
> 
> חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד


Bet Neta Elbaz (20) from Jerusalem is a trauma instructor at Training Base 10 in Tzrifin. Neta guides medics, doctors and soldiers from different units in treating trauma - every injury caused by gunfire, bruises and falls. She also uses her previous skills in makeup to decorate simulation dolls and even soldiers with dummy wounds during exercises and exams. "I love my section," she says. "There's a family atmosphere here."


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Young, or anyone else who reads Hebrew (fanger does not)
> 
> Could you translate this article and tell us what is happening with some of the photos?
> Especially the photo where one Israeli female soldier is adding make-up on another female soldier?
> Thanks
> 
> חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד
> 
> 
> 
> Bet Neta Elbaz (20) from Jerusalem is a trauma instructor at Training Base 10 in Tzrifin. Neta guides medics, doctors and soldiers from different units in treating trauma - every injury caused by gunfire, bruises and falls. She also uses her previous skills in makeup to decorate simulation dolls and even soldiers with dummy wounds during exercises and exams. "I love my section," she says. "There's a family atmosphere here."
Click to expand...


Ahhhhhhh
So, the alleged "Fake wounded soldiers" is not about "Faking Israelis soldiers" during combat by putting make up on them in order to fool the media that the soldiers ARE wounded, as the article seems to say.

That was a photo from a class where Israeli Soldiers were training for combat and
THEREFORE, as with any other army in the world, they were using simulation in order to look more real for the training class.


So, Fanger, how much of the other photos are about Israel "faking wounded soldiers"
in combat.

This is what your link says:

"A set of photos, below, has been spreading all over social media in the past week. Sometimes, the photos are reposted individually. However, they all send the same message: Israel is supposedly deceiving the world into thinking their soldiers are getting wounded in Gaza by using special effects makeup."


Thank you Fanger for making it clear that there was no truth to the allegations made in The Observers.


----------



## fanger

Thanks for making my point, how do you know the Makeup artist's in Gaza were not also being used to train first aiders or Doctors?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Thanks for making my point, how do you know the Makeup artist's in Gaza were not also being used to train first aiders or Doctors?



How do you know that the two female soldiers were in Gaza?
Were there any female soldiers stationed around the Gaza area?


Here is my friend's translation (She knows Hebrew) of what was going on with that photo ( I am not posting the whole article which was on that link unless you ask for it) of one soldier applying make up on another female soldier:

חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד

<<
 Neta Elbaz. She  is trained to work with the handicapped.
 She is 20 years old and  is from  Jerusalem.
She is trained as a trauma instructor.
 In  that way she guides medical issues regarding gunfire bruises and falls.
 She has prior training in makeup that comes handy to use it in dolls for demonstration.
  She can also demonstrate those wounds in the  students themselves with make up.
 She leads the students in exercises as well as exams.
She loves her job and the family atmosphere that she encounters.>>

-------------------


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Thanks for making my point, how do you know the Makeup artist's in Gaza were not also being used to train first aiders or Doctors?




The link you gave states that the photo was before the 2014 Gaza war.  In 2012 actually:

This photo indeed shows Israeli soldiers. However, it was taken from an article published back in August 2012 - long before the current outbreak of fighting. The article was about women’s roles in the Israeli military. The photo shows an instructor who teaches a course for trauma medics. This photo was retweeted several thousand times. 

Israeli soldiers’ ‘fake wound’ rumours debunked

-------
What you are alleging, still, is that they were training doctors and medics to put make up on soldiers during the war of 2014, or any other war, in order for it to look as if there were Israeli soldiers who got wounded, and the allegation the article and you are pushing is that  "There were no Israeli soldiers wounded, or killed during the Gaza war, it was all fake".

Two things debunk your allegations:

1) The date of that photo

2) The total lack of proof from Gazans or any other international reporters who were there on the scene in Gaza while the war took place.


----------



## fanger

My My, As well as being too dumb to know how to use Google translate, you also miss the point, were the makeup artists part of a training exercise or do you have any proof the Gazans used the photo's for propaganda?  Read the comments, they were making a Film!


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point, how do you know the Makeup artist's in Gaza were not also being used to train first aiders or Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that the two female soldiers were in Gaza?
> Were there any female soldiers stationed around the Gaza area?
> 
> 
> Here is my friend's translation (She knows Hebrew) of what was going on with that photo ( I am not posting the whole article which was on that link unless you ask for it) of one soldier applying make up on another female soldier:
> 
> חיילות צה"ל מספרות על התפקיד
> 
> <<
> Neta Elbaz. She  is trained to work with the handicapped.
> She is 20 years old and  is from  Jerusalem.
> She is trained as a trauma instructor.
> In  that way she guides medical issues regarding gunfire bruises and falls.
> She has prior training in makeup that comes handy to use it in dolls for demonstration.
> She can also demonstrate those wounds in the  students themselves with make up.
> She leads the students in exercises as well as exams.
> She loves her job and the family atmosphere that she encounters.>>
> 
> -------------------
Click to expand...

Bet Neta Elbaz (20) from Jerusalem is a trauma instructor at Training Base 10 in Tzrifin. Neta guides medics, doctors and soldiers from different units in treating trauma - every injury caused by gunfire, bruises and falls. She also uses her previous skills in makeup to decorate simulation dolls and even soldiers with dummy wounds during exercises and exams. "I love my section," she says. "There's a family atmosphere here."


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> My My, As well as being too dumb to know how to use Google translate, you also miss the point, were the makeup artists part of a training exercise or do you have any proof the Gazans used the photo's for propaganda?  Read the comments, they were making a Film!





fanger said:


> My My, As well as being too dumb to know how to use Google translate, you also miss the point, were the makeup artists part of a training exercise or do you have any proof the Gazans used the photo's for propaganda?  Read the comments, they were making a Film!



I shall be as dumb as you like.  At your service 
Why don't you teach me to use Google translate 

You are talking about a different thing now.

That is not what I was talking  about before, about the two Israeli soldiers in the photo.
Their photo is in the Israeli article with the link provided in The Observers.
And your issue, and the article, was about Israeli soldiers "faking being injured during the war in Gaza" in 2014.

You found the video on an Israeli site.  On Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/אזרחים-נגד-מציאות-הטרור-1647164985540524/videos/

The video clearly shows the Palestinians in Gaza either doing a trauma training or something else.

But here is what I found when I clicked on comments (below the video) which tells the story of what the video is really about:

"The latest fraud by residents of Gaza" (Is the title)

-   Palliwood,fake injuries,fake deaths,fake culture,fake history,and a fake people.Fifty years of bullshit from bullshitters and the western world media is still feeling up on Arab bullshit.
(is one of the comments) (use your google translate for the other comments)
----------

Now, who do you think was making a movie?
The Israelis?  To fake Israelis being wounded?

(I am still dumb as to what you are attempting to do.)
PS:  Not really.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a future conflict with the Jewish state, Hezbollah has the capacity to fire 1,500 rockets into Israel each day, overwhelming Israel’s missile defense systems. 

World Shrugs as Hezbollah Prepares for Mass Murder of Israelis


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> In a future conflict with the Jewish state, Hezbollah has the capacity to fire 1,500 rockets into Israel each day, overwhelming Israel’s missile defense systems.
> 
> World Shrugs as Hezbollah Prepares for Mass Murder of Israelis


simple answer don't invade Lebanon again or you will get a bloody nose, again

HOORAY FOR HEZBOLLAH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking at an event marking the anniversary of the death of Hamas founder Ahmed Yassin, who was killed in an Israeli airstrike in 2004 in Gaza City, Yahya Sinwar said Hamas would not allow the State of Israel to exist on even a “morsel” of land.

Hamas’s Gaza chief vows to ‘liberate all of Palestine’


----------



## Indeependent

I guarantee you that the head of Hezbollah's military is an Israeli spy.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a future conflict with the Jewish state, Hezbollah has the capacity to fire 1,500 rockets into Israel each day, overwhelming Israel’s missile defense systems.
> 
> World Shrugs as Hezbollah Prepares for Mass Murder of Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> simple answer don't invade Lebanon again or you will get a bloody nose, again
> 
> HOORAY FOR HEZBOLLAH
Click to expand...


Hooray for Islamic terrorist cowards and those like you flailing your Pom Poms. You may have noticed that since the beat-down Israel delivered to Nasrallah and the rest of his Iranian stooges, he has been in hiding, not wanting to step outside and have his turban ventilated.


----------



## Hollie

Every once in a while there is some good news coming out of the Islamist Middle East. When the actions of Islamic terrorists are presented before a body that can influence the flow of the money spigot that finances Islamic terrorism, that qualifies as a bit of good news. I can only hope that the White House is listening. 



PMW Bulletins
Fatah blatantly supports terror - findings presented in US Congress

Fatah blatantly supports terror - findings presented in US Congress - PMW Bulletins

by Itamar Marcus and PMW staff

Yesterday, *Palestinian Media Watch* presented its report _Fatah Votes for Terror _to the House of Representatives' Foreign Affairs Subcommittee on the Middle East_. _Included as an appendix to that report is a new collection of examples which show that Fatah continues to blatantly incite and glorify terror in 2017.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Where Are Your Jews?’ Watchdog Rebukes Arab States Accusing Israel of Apartheid During UN Human Rights Council Meeting


----------



## montelatici

The Algerian Jews backed the French colonists.  Where do you think they went?  They went to France.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The watchword was now ‘Muslim Algeria’ not ‘Algeria for the Algerians.’ No ‘foreigner,’ even those who had fought for the FLN, was awarded Algerian nationality, unless they had a Muslim father. There was no place for Jews in the new Algeria, as there is no place for Jews anywhere in the Arab world.

How Algeria lost its Jews


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The watchword was now ‘Muslim Algeria’ not ‘Algeria for the Algerians.’ No ‘foreigner,’ even those who had fought for the FLN, was awarded Algerian nationality, unless they had a Muslim father. There was no place for Jews in the new Algeria, as there is no place for Jews anywhere in the Arab world.
> 
> How Algeria lost its Jews



From "Jewish Jews".  You only read propaganda.  Here is a neutral observation:

"Intolerance towards Algerian Jews has been driven by geopolitics and history, not religion.

Muslims and Jews coexisted for centuries in Algeria until European clerics introduced “anti-Semitism.” French colonists offered Jews special treatment, allowing them to capitalize on new economic opportunities. In 1870, the famous Crémieux Decree granted French citizenship to Algerian Jews, elevating their status from “colonial subjects” to “French citizens.”Some Muslims felt betrayed, leading to the first significant rupture between the two communities. Later, Algerian Muslims accused Jews of failing to support the country’s war of liberation..."

Home, for Algeria’s Jews, is elsewhere


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course the article above is not biased. Lets see:

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Can Algeria break its 'Jew taboo'?


----------



## montelatici

The Jews in Algeria became French citizens and supported France like French Christians, in France's attempt to maintain Algeria as part of France.  Should they have been treated differently than the Christian French?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The Jews in Algeria became French citizens and supported France like French Christians, in France's attempt to maintain Algeria as part of France.  Should they have been treated differently than the Christian French?



Fortunately for you, Algeria is on its way to purging the few remaining xtians. Like the rest of the Apartheid Islamist Middle East, competing religions are simply not tolerated.

https://www.state.gov/documents/organization/208594.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In a future conflict with the Jewish state, Hezbollah has the capacity to fire 1,500 rockets into Israel each day, overwhelming Israel’s missile defense systems.
> 
> World Shrugs as Hezbollah Prepares for Mass Murder of Israelis


Tissue?

From your link:

Hezbollah reportedly went so far as offering reduced-price housing to Shiite families who allowed the terrorist group to store rocket launchers in their homes.

Israeli MK Naftali Bennett, a veteran of Israel’s 2006 war with Hezbollah, believes that Lebanon’s official acceptance of Hezbollah — and its policy of embedding military assets inside residential areas — removes any prior constraints on Israel targeting civilian areas.​
So, with all of their underground bunkers and tunnels, Hezbollah is going to store missiles in homes?

Israel is sooooo full of shit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a future conflict with the Jewish state, Hezbollah has the capacity to fire 1,500 rockets into Israel each day, overwhelming Israel’s missile defense systems.
> 
> World Shrugs as Hezbollah Prepares for Mass Murder of Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> From your link:
> 
> Hezbollah reportedly went so far as offering reduced-price housing to Shiite families who allowed the terrorist group to store rocket launchers in their homes.
> 
> Israeli MK Naftali Bennett, a veteran of Israel’s 2006 war with Hezbollah, believes that Lebanon’s official acceptance of Hezbollah — and its policy of embedding military assets inside residential areas — removes any prior constraints on Israel targeting civilian areas.​
> So, with all of their underground bunkers and tunnels, Hezbollah is going to store missiles in homes?
> 
> Israel is sooooo full of shit.
Click to expand...


Storing weapons in homes, schools and within civilian areas is a favored tactic of Islamic terrorists. Hizbollocks terrorists use the same tactic as the Gaza terrorists. When your Islamic terrorist heroes attack Israel causing a response, civilian infrastructure becomes a war target when that infrastructure is used to wage war.

Cheer up. Dead Islamics are a routine propaganda tool used by your Islamic terrorist heroes. You have your Pom Poms ready, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Hizbollocks terrorists use the same tactic as the Gaza terrorists.


No, Israel uses the same dumbshit excuse to bomb the crap out of civilians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hizbollocks terrorists use the same tactic as the Gaza terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Israel uses the same dumbshit excuse to bomb the crap out of civilians.
Click to expand...

Excuses like responding to acts of war from islamic terrorists?

I would think that islamics would be happy to "take one for the gee-had" on behalf of the Iranian mullocrats who give hizbollocks their marching orders. 

You have your Pom Poms ready, right? You're just aching for dead islamics, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hizbollocks terrorists use the same tactic as the Gaza terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Israel uses the same dumbshit excuse to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses like responding to acts of war from islamic terrorists?
> 
> I would think that islamics would be happy to "take one for the gee-had" on behalf of the Iranian mullocrats who give hizbollocks their marching orders.
> 
> You have your Pom Poms ready, right? You're just aching for dead islamics, right?
Click to expand...

Still no excuse to bomb the crap out of civilians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to PLO regulations, the Palestinian National Fund should be run by a special council, and its chairman should be one of the members of the organization’s Executive Committee. In practice, however, the fund has not had a chairman for 15 years now, against regulations. About a decade ago, Abbas decided, as the PLO chairman, to appoint Ramzi Khoury, who served as Arafat’s bureau chief, as the fund’s CEO.

BBC News silence on PA terror rewards continues


----------



## Sixties Fan

He stressed that "the duty of every Arab member of the group (and not just the Kuwaiti parliament) is to win for the cause of the Arabs and Muslims and all of the free world, which is the Palestinian issue."

Kuwait moves forward with plan to expel Israel from the International Parliamentary Union ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is nothing moderate here, and there is nothing moderate in the upcoming manifesto. People who are desperate to mainstream Hamas are willing to blind themselves to believe what they want to believe about Hamas and ignore Hamas' actual words. 

Of course, these same experts are keen on pretending that their tortured reading of potential new Hamas papers is more reflective of reality than explicit genocidal statements by Hamas leaders, today.

As predicted, clueless "experts" are praising Hamas' "new charter" that changed nothing ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> According to PLO regulations, the Palestinian National Fund should be run by a special council, and its chairman should be one of the members of the organization’s Executive Committee. In practice, however, the fund has not had a chairman for 15 years now, against regulations. About a decade ago, Abbas decided, as the PLO chairman, to appoint Ramzi Khoury, who served as Arafat’s bureau chief, as the fund’s CEO.
> 
> BBC News silence on PA terror rewards continues


They give welfare to families who have lost their breadwinner. there is nothing unusual about that.

Of course your Israeli propaganda organization has a problem with that.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to PLO regulations, the Palestinian National Fund should be run by a special council, and its chairman should be one of the members of the organization’s Executive Committee. In practice, however, the fund has not had a chairman for 15 years now, against regulations. About a decade ago, Abbas decided, as the PLO chairman, to appoint Ramzi Khoury, who served as Arafat’s bureau chief, as the fund’s CEO.
> 
> BBC News silence on PA terror rewards continues
> 
> 
> 
> They give welfare to families who have lost their breadwinner. there is nothing unusual about that.
> 
> Of course your Israeli propaganda organization has a problem with that.
Click to expand...


Muslim extremists need their useful, idiot tools in the West.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to PLO regulations, the Palestinian National Fund should be run by a special council, and its chairman should be one of the members of the organization’s Executive Committee. In practice, however, the fund has not had a chairman for 15 years now, against regulations. About a decade ago, Abbas decided, as the PLO chairman, to appoint Ramzi Khoury, who served as Arafat’s bureau chief, as the fund’s CEO.
> 
> BBC News silence on PA terror rewards continues
> 
> 
> 
> They give welfare to families who have lost their breadwinner. there is nothing unusual about that.
> 
> Of course your Israeli propaganda organization has a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim extremists need their useful, idiot tools in the West.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is clear that the treaty was valid in 1995.

If the only reason that the extradition treaty is not effective now is because the Jordanian Parliament decided to abrogate it, then the Jordanian king, parliament and courts need to stop playing games and tell the truth about why it is refusing to hand an admitted terrorist over to the US.

Even better, Jordan could right this wrong by signing a new extradition treaty with the US so that terrorist Ahlam Tamimi can be brought to justice.


Jordan Extradited A Terrorist, A Jordanian National, to the US, For the 1995 World Trade Center Bombing - So Why Not Now? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> According to PLO regulations, the Palestinian National Fund should be run by a special council, and its chairman should be one of the members of the organization’s Executive Committee. In practice, however, the fund has not had a chairman for 15 years now, against regulations. About a decade ago, Abbas decided, as the PLO chairman, to appoint Ramzi Khoury, who served as Arafat’s bureau chief, as the fund’s CEO.
> 
> BBC News silence on PA terror rewards continues


Israel Just Declared the Palestinian National Fund a Terror Organization. Here’s Why


----------



## Sixties Fan

The deal will see the establishment of three joint artificial intelligence technology centers constructed in Haifa, Israel, Hangzhou, China and Beijing, and an initial investment of $10 million.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/uni...-with-chinese-conglomerate-wahaha/2017/03/23/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv City Hall was lit up with the colors of the British and Israeli flags on Wednesday night in solidarity with the victims of the horrific terrorist attackthat took place earlier in the day in central London.

Tel Aviv Shows Solidarity with UK After TerrorThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 25 Adar 5777 – March 23, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The most telling signal that the BDS movement has no sense of morality is who they ally themselves with. When you promote convicted terrorists as social justice activists there are no shades of grey.”

Student Leader: Rampant Anti-Israel Activity on Belgian Campuses Has Jewish Students Desperate to Make Their Voices Heard


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.

New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis


----------



## fanger

How terrible for you. NYC Students for Justice in Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sid Miller said: "We want to re-establish the relations between Texas and Israel, and especially with Samaria, which is such a significant part of the Land of Israel, we want to be partners of Israel and Samaria to recreate the brotherhood that was lost in recent years."

'Texas comes to Samaria'


----------



## Sixties Fan

So yesterday violent Islam won again, this time in London, from where the UK’s foreign secretary, Boris Johnson, only a few weeks ago, warned Israel that it must absolutely abide by a two-state solution – must split itself in half to make happy Hamas, Abbas, the PA, the PLO and the rest of them that seek Israel’s destruction – along with the rest of Western civilization.

London terror – a lesson from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Israel ranked 14th in 2012, the first year the report was released, it has ranked 11th in each subsequent year. The latest ranking put it ahead of the United States (14), Germany (16), Belgium (17), and the United Kingdom (19).

Israel Ranked World’s 11th Happiest Country


----------



## montelatici

What in the hell do the actions of a British born individual in the UK have to do with Palestine or Israel?  It is a completely different situation.  The British do not concentrate millions of non-Christians in specific areas of the country without affording them citizenship or civil rights.  The attacker was not resisting occupation or oppression.  He was simply a terrorist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

About 30 Australian business delegations visited Israel in 2016. The most sought-after Israeli technologies are in cybersecurity, communications, medicine, artificial intelligence and robotics.

Israeli Firms Expected to “Flood” Aussie Exchange Amid Boom in Business Ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> What in the hell do the actions of a British born individual in the UK have to do with Palestine or Israel?  It is a completely different situation.  The British do not concentrate millions of non-Christians in specific areas of the country without affording them citizenship or civil rights.  The attacker was not resisting occupation or oppression.  He was simply a terrorist.



What can be said about how you view the world.
And about how you do not read the articles posted.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Israel has had to manage water services while operating under extreme scarcity conditions, and has done so very impressively,” said Jennifer Sara, director for water at the World Bank, at the agreement signing in Washington. “Its innovative practices are globally recognized — both from technological and institutional perspectives — and will undoubtedly carry lessons for many of the World Bank Group’s clients facing water security challenges.”

Ten Ways Israel is Bringing Water to the Thirstiest Nations on Earth


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> While Israel ranked 14th in 2012, the first year the report was released, it has ranked 11th in each subsequent year. The latest ranking put it ahead of the United States (14), Germany (16), Belgium (17), and the United Kingdom (19).
> 
> Israel Ranked World’s 11th Happiest Country



Well, if you only have the opinion of a ruling group within a country, and don't count the ruled and/or controlled, you are bound to find happy people. The Boers were as happy as pig's in shit when they ruled over the non-whites in South Africa.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do the actions of a British born individual in the UK have to do with Palestine or Israel?  It is a completely different situation.  The British do not concentrate millions of non-Christians in specific areas of the country without affording them citizenship or civil rights.  The attacker was not resisting occupation or oppression.  He was simply a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can be said about how you view the world.
> And about how you do not read the articles posted.
Click to expand...


There is no lesson from Israel.  Israel is oppressing a large segment of the people it has control over. Britain got out of the oppression/occupation thing years ago, with the Good Friday Agreement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do the actions of a British born individual in the UK have to do with Palestine or Israel?  It is a completely different situation.  The British do not concentrate millions of non-Christians in specific areas of the country without affording them citizenship or civil rights.  The attacker was not resisting occupation or oppression.  He was simply a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can be said about how you view the world.
> And about how you do not read the articles posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no lesson from Israel.  Israel is oppressing a large segment of the people it has control over. Britain got out of the oppression/occupation thing years ago, with the Good Friday Agreement.
Click to expand...


Gee, I just don't know what to make of the 14 or so "Colonies" the UK still has.

The 14 *British Overseas Territories* (*BOT*) are territories under the jurisdiction and sovereignty of the United Kingdom.[1][2] They are the parts of the British Empire that have not been granted independence or have voted to remain British territories. These territories do not form part of the United Kingdom and, with the exception of Gibraltar, are not part of the European Union. Most of the inhabited territories are internally self-governing, with the UK retaining responsibility for defence and foreign relations. The rest are either uninhabited or have a transitory population of military or scientific personnel. They share the British monarch (Elizabeth II) as head of state.

---------

Maybe someone should tweet the British to Let Those Territories/Colonies Go.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.
> 
> New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis


----------



## fanger

Back in 2006, during the July war in Lebanon, Israeli students were rallied to participate in a program entitled “Take Three Minutes,” an effort designed to influence public thinking about the war then in progress. As with this latest scheme, the participants were advised to go to websites and post comments. The following comes from _Ynet_:

In an international effort they launched a campaign called “Take three minutes.” Starting Friday, some 500 students and activists of the Israel at Heart organization will start different type of war: The talkback offensive.

The students are set to log onto different websites considered hostile to Israel, with the goal of visiting few sites every day and flooding the different polls on the legitimacy of Israel’s operation with pro-Israel answers and points of views.

Each student sends the poll to his/her email list with a request to take three minutes and send the link to that poll to each person’s own email list, thereby hopefully creating a positive public opinion regarding Israel in the world.

The Israel at Heart organization was established by the American-Jewish businessman Joey Lowe.

According to Lowe, “along with the work done by the Foreign Ministry and the IDF’s Israeli spokespersons on international television networks we must not abandon the arena of the leading news sites. Those news sites allow surfers to respond to articles and participate in polls that they publish daily in response to the situation.
Covert Units: The Latest Hasbara Eye Wash From Israel


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do the actions of a British born individual in the UK have to do with Palestine or Israel?  It is a completely different situation.  The British do not concentrate millions of non-Christians in specific areas of the country without affording them citizenship or civil rights.  The attacker was not resisting occupation or oppression.  He was simply a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can be said about how you view the world.
> And about how you do not read the articles posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no lesson from Israel.  Israel is oppressing a large segment of the people it has control over. Britain got out of the oppression/occupation thing years ago, with the Good Friday Agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I just don't know what to make of the 14 or so "Colonies" the UK still has.
> 
> The 14 *British Overseas Territories* (*BOT*) are territories under the jurisdiction and sovereignty of the United Kingdom.[1][2] They are the parts of the British Empire that have not been granted independence or have voted to remain British territories. These territories do not form part of the United Kingdom and, with the exception of Gibraltar, are not part of the European Union. Most of the inhabited territories are internally self-governing, with the UK retaining responsibility for defence and foreign relations. The rest are either uninhabited or have a transitory population of military or scientific personnel. They share the British monarch (Elizabeth II) as head of state.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Maybe someone should tweet the British to Let Those Territories/Colonies Go.....
Click to expand...


The territories that remain under British sovereignty remain because they want to remain.  And, Britain does not oppress the people in those territories.


----------



## montelatici

fanger said:


> Back in 2006, during the July war in Lebanon, Israeli students were rallied to participate in a program entitled “Take Three Minutes,” an effort designed to influence public thinking about the war then in progress. As with this latest scheme, the participants were advised to go to websites and post comments. The following comes from _Ynet_:
> 
> In an international effort they launched a campaign called “Take three minutes.” Starting Friday, some 500 students and activists of the Israel at Heart organization will start different type of war: The talkback offensive.
> 
> The students are set to log onto different websites considered hostile to Israel, with the goal of visiting few sites every day and flooding the different polls on the legitimacy of Israel’s operation with pro-Israel answers and points of views.
> 
> Each student sends the poll to his/her email list with a request to take three minutes and send the link to that poll to each person’s own email list, thereby hopefully creating a positive public opinion regarding Israel in the world.
> 
> The Israel at Heart organization was established by the American-Jewish businessman Joey Lowe.
> 
> According to Lowe, “along with the work done by the Foreign Ministry and the IDF’s Israeli spokespersons on international television networks we must not abandon the arena of the leading news sites. Those news sites allow surfers to respond to articles and participate in polls that they publish daily in response to the situation.
> Covert Units: The Latest Hasbara Eye Wash From Israel



I figure a good number of those folks are familiar to us here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.
> 
> New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis
Click to expand...



When they talk about liberating PALESTINE they are really talking of ISRAEL, the State of Israel.

That is what all of them are about.

It is not about having a State in Gaza or in Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria, it is about having ALL of what is left of the Mandate, 23% (77% is TransJordan) out of Jewish sovereignty, even though Hamas has part of it, and Fatah has Areas A and B.

They want Israel destroyed.

That is something Israel will never agree to.


----------



## fanger

*ARE WE SEEING A NEW EXODUS FROM ISRAEL?*
*Why Do A Third of Israelis Want To Leave The Country?
 By Naomi Zeveloff
A third of Jewish Israelis would leave the country if they could, according to a poll conducted by Masa Israeli, a group looking at the divisions of Jewish society in Israel.

It found that secular Jews were the most likely to want to immigrate, with 36% saying they would leave the country if they could. Orthodox Jews were the least likely to want to immigrate; only 7% said they would leave.

The poll, which was reported by the Walla! news site, found that while 44% of secular Jewish Israelis identify as Israelis foremost, 83% of traditional and 90% of religious Jewish Israelis identify as Jews foremost.
ARE WE SEEING A NEW EXODUS FROM ISRAEL?
*


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.
> 
> New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When they talk about liberating PALESTINE they are really talking of ISRAEL, the State of Israel.
> 
> That is what all of them are about.
> 
> It is not about having a State in Gaza or in Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria, it is about having ALL of what is left of the Mandate, 23% (77% is TransJordan) out of Jewish sovereignty, even though Hamas has part of it, and Fatah has Areas A and B.
> 
> They want Israel destroyed.
> 
> That is something Israel will never agree to.
Click to expand...

The Majority would be happy to go with Equal Rights and Justice, and "That is something Israel will never agree to."


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.
> 
> New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When they talk about liberating PALESTINE they are really talking of ISRAEL, the State of Israel.
> 
> That is what all of them are about.
> 
> It is not about having a State in Gaza or in Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria, it is about having ALL of what is left of the Mandate, 23% (77% is TransJordan) out of Jewish sovereignty, even though Hamas has part of it, and Fatah has Areas A and B.
> 
> They want Israel destroyed.
> 
> That is something Israel will never agree to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Majority would be happy to go with Equal Rights and Justice, and "That is something Israel will never agree to."
Click to expand...


The Majority what?  Israeli Arabs?
They have equal rights, they vote  and have representation in the Knesset.

Gaza is governed by Hamas.  Refer to them for equal rights in Gaza.
Areas A and B in Judea and Samaria are governed by Abbas.  Refer to him about equal rights in those two areas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, a person who explicitly supports his son murdering senior citizens on a bus is claiming to be a human rights defender.

And the UNHRC, of course, welcomes him.

Father of terrorist whines about his human rights to the UNHRC ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Negotiations between Israel and the PLO under the Oslo Accords were always destined to founder since the PLO Charter states that Israel, Gaza, the West Bank and Jordan are:

-An indivisible territorial unit and
-An indivisible part of the Arab homeland
-The 1917 Balfour Declaration, the 1922 Mandate for Palestine and everything based on them since then are null and void.
-Jews do not constitute a single nation with an identity of its own
-Jordan and Israel’s 1994 Peace Treaty rejected these PLO deal-breakers.

Palestinian Arabs migrants have borrowed the word "Diaspora"


----------



## Sixties Fan

When funding terrorism is the result of a combination of radical Islamic ideology, black market economy that fuels Islamic terrorism and, of course, a burning hatred of Israel, there is no point in expecting universal standards will apply -- even when it comes to "humanitarian aid."

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=18685


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist featured in the video — one who survived her own attacks — is Leila Khaled, a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), responsible for a series of airplane hijackings. A picture of a young Khaled wearing a keffiyeh while holding a rifle has become an iconic image used by anti-Israel activists to promote violent “resistance” against the Jewish state.
> 
> New York Chapter of ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Pays Social Media Tribute to ‘Martyrs’ Killed While Carrying Out Terrorist Attacks Against Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When they talk about liberating PALESTINE they are really talking of ISRAEL, the State of Israel.
> 
> That is what all of them are about.
> 
> It is not about having a State in Gaza or in Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria, it is about having ALL of what is left of the Mandate, 23% (77% is TransJordan) out of Jewish sovereignty, even though Hamas has part of it, and Fatah has Areas A and B.
> 
> They want Israel destroyed.
> 
> That is something Israel will never agree to.
Click to expand...


The destruction of the State of Israel is what Tinmore constantly dreams about.  He will not be satisfied with a dysfuctional, nondescript 23rd Arab state in just a part of Eretz Yisroel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When funding terrorism is the result of a combination of radical Islamic ideology, black market economy that fuels Islamic terrorism and, of course, a burning hatred of Israel, there is no point in expecting universal standards will apply -- even when it comes to "humanitarian aid."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=18685


Since the Palestinian Authority's creation in 1994, Hamas has emerged as the dominant Palestinian organization in raising funds for terrorism.

Turkey recently tasked Murtaja with ensuring that the $25 million earmarked for the enclave's rehabilitation finds its way to the relevant construction and infrastructure contractors, schools and welfare organizations, but instead, the money ended up in Hamas' hands: It appears $13 million were given to needy families, $4 million went to pay for mass weddings, $3 million were given as aid to families in Gaza, $3 million were used as student grants, and the remainder $2 million funded food parcels.

WOW, that is some heavy duty terrorist funding!

Who writes this shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Negotiations between Israel and the PLO under the Oslo Accords were always destined to founder since the PLO Charter states that Israel, Gaza, the West Bank and Jordan are:
> 
> -An indivisible territorial unit and
> -An indivisible part of the Arab homeland
> -The 1917 Balfour Declaration, the 1922 Mandate for Palestine and everything based on them since then are null and void.
> -Jews do not constitute a single nation with an identity of its own
> -Jordan and Israel’s 1994 Peace Treaty rejected these PLO deal-breakers.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs migrants have borrowed the word "Diaspora"


The PLO is not an elected body and was folded into the PA and co-opted by Oslo. They are trying to revitalize it into a representative body. It is a good idea. Nobody, not even the PA, represents the Palestinians.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiations between Israel and the PLO under the Oslo Accords were always destined to founder since the PLO Charter states that Israel, Gaza, the West Bank and Jordan are:
> 
> -An indivisible territorial unit and
> -An indivisible part of the Arab homeland
> -The 1917 Balfour Declaration, the 1922 Mandate for Palestine and everything based on them since then are null and void.
> -Jews do not constitute a single nation with an identity of its own
> -Jordan and Israel’s 1994 Peace Treaty rejected these PLO deal-breakers.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs migrants have borrowed the word "Diaspora"
> 
> 
> 
> The PLO is not an elected body and was folded into the PA and co-opted by Oslo. They are trying to revitalize it into a representative body. It is a good idea. Nobody, not even the PA, represents the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

You should apply; I hear you can pilfer off a few billion dollars.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiations between Israel and the PLO under the Oslo Accords were always destined to founder since the PLO Charter states that Israel, Gaza, the West Bank and Jordan are:
> 
> -An indivisible territorial unit and
> -An indivisible part of the Arab homeland
> -The 1917 Balfour Declaration, the 1922 Mandate for Palestine and everything based on them since then are null and void.
> -Jews do not constitute a single nation with an identity of its own
> -Jordan and Israel’s 1994 Peace Treaty rejected these PLO deal-breakers.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs migrants have borrowed the word "Diaspora"
> 
> 
> 
> The PLO is not an elected body and was folded into the PA and co-opted by Oslo. They are trying to revitalize it into a representative body. It is a good idea. Nobody, not even the PA, represents the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should apply; I hear you can pilfer off a few billion dollars.
Click to expand...

Nah, the third grade name callers in the government would probably give me the old terrorist designation.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiations between Israel and the PLO under the Oslo Accords were always destined to founder since the PLO Charter states that Israel, Gaza, the West Bank and Jordan are:
> 
> -An indivisible territorial unit and
> -An indivisible part of the Arab homeland
> -The 1917 Balfour Declaration, the 1922 Mandate for Palestine and everything based on them since then are null and void.
> -Jews do not constitute a single nation with an identity of its own
> -Jordan and Israel’s 1994 Peace Treaty rejected these PLO deal-breakers.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs migrants have borrowed the word "Diaspora"
> 
> 
> 
> The PLO is not an elected body and was folded into the PA and co-opted by Oslo. They are trying to revitalize it into a representative body. It is a good idea. Nobody, not even the PA, represents the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should apply; I hear you can pilfer off a few billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the third grade name callers in the government would probably give me the old terrorist designation.
Click to expand...

As a billionaire you wouldn't care; you just have to avoid the bullets for 20 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.

Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Israel isn’t even responsible for the flow of water to the Palestinians.* This is the responsibility of the Palestinian Water Authority, which has, over a long period of time, refused to cooperate with Israel to upgrade and repair its leaky infrastructure in the West Bank.

MSN News Promotes Anti-Israel Water Libel | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

She was asked, immediately after reaching Jordan in October 2011, whether she would do it the same way, on the same huge scale, if she could go back in time. Her response [*here*] ought to be engraved in cement: "*Of course. I do not regret what happened*. Absolutely not. This is the path. I dedicated myself to Jihad for the sake of Allah [_nothing to do with national liberation or resistance - it's religious warfare for her and her fellow Islamists_], and Allah granted me success. You know how many casualties there were [at the Sbarro pizzeria]? This was made possible by Allah. Do you want me to denounce what I did? That’s out of the question. I would do it again today, and in the same manner." Clear enough?

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 24-Mar-17: Our daughter's smiling killer: "Shocked" that US "decided to go after her for no obvious reason"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite all the stuff they heard at home about Israel’s “military occupation,” they’ll discover that, in fact, the Israeli military governor of the territories left long ago. The Israeli military administration in the territories has long since been dismantled. The Israeli army was withdrawn, by Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, 22 years ago. Papa Beinart is a little behind the times!

If the younger Beinarts dare to venture into Ramallah, Bethlehem or Shechem (Nablus), they won’t see any Israeli soldiers. Instead, they’ll see Palestinian policemen and security forces.

They’ll see that in the areas where more than 98 percent of the Palestinian Arabs reside, it is the Palestinian Authority (PA), not Israel, which is the ruling power. The mayors are Palestinians. The judges in the courts are Palestinians. So are the folks who guard the jails, staff the hospitals and teach in the schools. There are no Israelis to be found anywhere.

Peter Beinart’s children are in for a surprise


----------



## Sixties Fan

How a kind move in 1967 turned into a  bad move and continues to  bring bad consequences on the Temple Mount 

Retaliating for ‘Muezzin Law’ Jordan Increases by 25% Temple Mount Waqf AgentsThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 26 Adar 5777 – March 24, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.
> 
> Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.
> 
> Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?
Click to expand...


They are illegal only to you and all other Jew Haters.

To Jews, and those who do not hate them, they have every right to live on their ancient homeland, which was emptied of all of them between 1948 and 1967.

TransJordan and Gaza have been taken away from the Jews.  They are not allowed to live there , as they did before 1920 for thousands of years. Both are part of the Jewish ancient homeland.

Try staying away from what has been invented about Judea and Samaria for the past 40 years, and you will be on the right path.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas also said "The nation of Palestine, throughout its long history, has been a beacon of radiating and generosity,  and our people are an extension of the 3500 year old Canaanite civilization 3,500 years ago, with urban communities thousands of years old."

Both his assertions that Palestinians seek real peace and that they are Canaanites are equally true.

Alternative facts: Abbas tells German NGO that he seeks peace. And that Palestinians are Canaanites. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.
> 
> Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are illegal only to you and all other Jew Haters.
> 
> To Jews, and those who do not hate them, they have every right to live on their ancient homeland, which was emptied of all of them between 1948 and 1967.
> 
> TransJordan and Gaza have been taken away from the Jews.  They are not allowed to live there , as they did before 1920 for thousands of years. Both are part of the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Try staying away from what has been invented about Judea and Samaria for the past 40 years, and you will be on the right path.
Click to expand...

So, when Palestinians are forced off their land at the point of a gun and foreigners move in, that is legal?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live and Learn

“The absurdity by which the state of Israel provides manpower, through national service, to organizations and associations working against it in Israel and abroad — groups that encourage non-enlistment to the IDF and cooperate with BDS efforts — is over."

Anti-Israel Groups Will Not Benefit From National Service, New Law Stipulates


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.
> 
> Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are illegal only to you and all other Jew Haters.
> 
> To Jews, and those who do not hate them, they have every right to live on their ancient homeland, which was emptied of all of them between 1948 and 1967.
> 
> TransJordan and Gaza have been taken away from the Jews.  They are not allowed to live there , as they did before 1920 for thousands of years. Both are part of the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Try staying away from what has been invented about Judea and Samaria for the past 40 years, and you will be on the right path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when Palestinians are forced of their land at the point of a gun and foreigners move in, that is legal?
Click to expand...



You are talking about 1948. And 1967.
The Arabs had guns which they used against the Israelis.
They lost the war, they lost the land.
It happens in every war.  And no one forces the winning side to give up land back to the losers.

Israel gave Gaza to the Palestinians in 2005.
Without a Peace Treaty.

That period of Land for Peace is OVER

Jews are Indigenous to the Land of Israel.  Repeat it One Thousand Times until it sinks in.

The Arabs are invaders, like the Greeks, the Romans, the Byzantine, the Crusaders, the Ottomans and  the British.

You will find references of Jews being on the land in all of these invaders documents, records, books.

Where is there any mention of a Nation or People dealing with any of these invaders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> They lost the war, they lost the land.


Oh really. Where is the surrender? Where is the peace treaty? Why is there still war.

Israel is declaring victory prematurely. It has won nothing yet. It still occupies Palestine.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parts of a 2005 pro-terror documentary called Women in Struggle where Rasmea Odeh's fellow terrorist Aysha Odeh details how her family were heavily involved in terrorist activity and how she helped the SuperSol bombing.
> 
> Rasmea Odeh's co-terrorist implicated both of them in planting 1969 supermarket bomb. On video.  (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are illegal only to you and all other Jew Haters.
> 
> To Jews, and those who do not hate them, they have every right to live on their ancient homeland, which was emptied of all of them between 1948 and 1967.
> 
> TransJordan and Gaza have been taken away from the Jews.  They are not allowed to live there , as they did before 1920 for thousands of years. Both are part of the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Try staying away from what has been invented about Judea and Samaria for the past 40 years, and you will be on the right path.
Click to expand...


According to "Bertrand Russell" Tinmore, not only is Judea and Samaria occupied, but even Israel within the Green Line!  According to the voices in his head, Israel "has no land."  I say this because you seem to be talking only about the West Bank, and don't realize his true evil agenda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost the war, they lost the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really. Where is the surrender? Where is the peace treaty? Why is there still war.
> 
> Israel is declaring victory prematurely. It has won nothing yet. It still occupies Palestine.
Click to expand...



You know what the answer is.
There was a cease fire. An armistice. The 1948 war ended in 1949.
The 1967 war ended after SIX DAYS.  Israel won.  1973 War, Israel won.

 But the Arabs refuse to come to negotiations and a Peace Treaty.

Israel occupies NOTHING which does not belong to the Jewish People/Nation and has been forced to give up 80% of its original
ancient homeland to the Hashemites and then to Hamas.

No more.  

Follow the teachings of Christian and Islamic hatred against the Jews and you will continue to write what you write, which has no basis in history or anything else.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> According to "Bertrand Russell" Tinmore, not only is Judea and Samaria occupied, but even Israel within the Green Line!


Do you have some proof that it is not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost the war, they lost the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really. Where is the surrender? Where is the peace treaty? Why is there still war.
> 
> Israel is declaring victory prematurely. It has won nothing yet. It still occupies Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what the answer is.
> There was a cease fire. An armistice. The 1948 war ended in 1949.
> The 1967 war ended after SIX DAYS.  Israel won.  1973 War, Israel won.
> 
> But the Arabs refuse to come to negotiations and a Peace Treaty.
> 
> Israel occupies NOTHING which does not belong to the Jewish People/Nation and has been forced to give up 80% of its original
> ancient homeland to the Hashemites and then to Hamas.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Follow the teachings of Christian and Islamic hatred against the Jews and you will continue to write what you write, which has no basis in history or anything else.
Click to expand...

Nice duck. You are not answering the questions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Testimony by Al Husseini  in 1937 about Zionists stealing land from the Arabs:
(full interview online)

SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned. Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?

MUFTI: It may be that the difference was due to the fact that many lands were bought by contract which were not registered.

SIR L. HAMMOND: There is a lot of difference between 100,000 and 650,000.

MUFTI: In one case they sold about 400,000 dunams in one lot.

SIR L. HAMMOND: Who? An Arab?

MUFTI: Sarsuk. An Arab of Beirut.

SIR L. HAMMOND: His Eminence gave us a picture of the Arabs being evicted from their land and villages being wiped out. What I want to know is, did the Government of Palestine, the Administration, acquire the land and then hand it over to the Jews?



MUFTI: In most cases the lands were acquired.

SIR L. HAMMOND: I mean forcibly acquired-compulsory acquisition as land would be acquired for public purposes?

MUFTI: No, it wasn't.

SIR L. HAMMOND: Not taken by compulsory acquisition?

MUFTI: No.

SIR L. HAMMOND: But these lands amounting to some 700,000 dunams were actually sold?

MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.

SIR I HAMMOND: I don't quite understand what you mean by that. They were sold Who sold them?

MUFTI: Land owners.

SIR I HAMMOND: Arabs?

MUFTI: In most cases they were Arabs.

SIR L. HAMMOND: Was any compulsion put on them to sell? If so, by whom?

It was sold willingly by Arabs. He admits this, but...

MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.

Testimony of Arafat's Nazi Uncle in 1937 on Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost the war, they lost the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really. Where is the surrender? Where is the peace treaty? Why is there still war.
> 
> Israel is declaring victory prematurely. It has won nothing yet. It still occupies Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what the answer is.
> There was a cease fire. An armistice. The 1948 war ended in 1949.
> The 1967 war ended after SIX DAYS.  Israel won.  1973 War, Israel won.
> 
> But the Arabs refuse to come to negotiations and a Peace Treaty.
> 
> Israel occupies NOTHING which does not belong to the Jewish People/Nation and has been forced to give up 80% of its original
> ancient homeland to the Hashemites and then to Hamas.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Follow the teachings of Christian and Islamic hatred against the Jews and you will continue to write what you write, which has no basis in history or anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. You are not answering the questions.
Click to expand...


You do not care about the Muslim mentality about territory.
The answer to your question is in knowing what the Muslim teachings say about land conquered by Muslims.

Don't worry, I know you will make no effort to find out what it is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a similarly astonishing re-discovery, a video of arch-terrorist Yasser Arafat recognizing that the two-state solution would include a Jewish state is making waves.  The question remains though whether this was an admission or a mere acceptance of the current reality which he hoped to change, as The Tablet recounts (via Honest Reporting):

But newly-rediscovered footage of Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat may upend his successor’s argument that Israel’s demand is an unprecedented one that no Palestinian leader could accept. In the video, apparently of a 1988 press conferencein Sweden, Arafat clearly states–in English–that “the PNC [Palestinian National Council] had accepted two states, a Palestine state and Jewish state–between brackets ‘Israel.’” Watch it below:

The Grand Mufti admitted the Jews did not steal land, Arafat recognized a Jewish State. How about Abbas?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Grand Mufti admitted the Jews did not steal land, Arafat recognized a Jewish State. How about Abbas?

We have further recognition of the Jewish ties to Jerusalem from no less than Islamic Jihad!  Despite pro-forma Jordanian condemnation of Israeli “escalation of violence on the Temple Mount” (after stone-throwing by Palestinian ‘youths”, aka terrorists), the head of Islamic Jihad complained – in Tehran! – that the Jews love Jerusalem more than the Muslims do:

Jewish love for Jerusalem drew unexpected praise from the head of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror organization, who told religious leaders in Tehran that the Jews show their love for the city more than Muslims do, and quoted in Hebrew from an inspirational Israeli ballad to prove the point.

Addressing a clerical conference in the Iranian capital, Ramadan Shalah lamented that Palestinians and other Muslims showed insufficient love for Al-Quds, the Arabic name for Jerusalem, according to a recording obtained Monday by Israel’s Army Radio.

Shalah contrasted the inadequate Palestinian and Muslim love of the holy city with the heartfelt attachment of the Jews, and — speaking in Hebrew and Arabic — quoted the famous Israeli ballad “Jerusalem of Gold,” penned by Zionist songstress Naomi Shemer.

“What is the meaning of Jerusalem for us?” Shalah, who leads one of the most extreme terror groups in the world and is on the FBI’s most-wanted terrorists list, asked the assembled clergy last week. “Learn from the Jews, from that accursed entity [Israel]. They love Jerusalem not just as a military matter, but as a cultural one,” he declared.

“They have a song in the Israeli entity that their army sings on June 7, when they conquered the Al-Aqsa Mosque and Haram al-Sharif [the Temple Mount, in the 1967 Six Day War],” he added, and went on to quote part of the chorus of “Jerusalem of Gold.”

“Jerusalem of gold. Jerusalem of bronze. Jerusalem of light,” he chanted, saying each phrase in both Hebrew and Arabic.

“Every Israeli child and every accursed Israeli soldier says this song in their heart,” Shalah told the crowd.

The ballad, one of the most popular Hebrew songs ever, was composed for a music festival in Jerusalem that was part of the May 1967 Independence Day celebrations. The song employs ancient references, including from the Book of Lamentations and the Mishnah, to lament that Judaism’s holiest places – especially the Temple Mount – were closed to Jews by the Jordanian authorities who controlled the eastern half of the city at the time.

The Times of Israel kindly posted a video in the article above of the beautiful song, which I post here as an antidote to all the anti-Israel haters quoted above:


And all of this brings us back to Mahmoud Abbas and his rejection of Israel as a Jewish state.  With all these “glorious” precedents before him: the Grand Mufti, Yasser Arafat and the head of Islamic Jihad, what is preventing him from admitting that Israel is the nation state of the Jewish people?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Testimony by Al Husseini  in 1937 about Zionists stealing land from the Arabs:
> (full interview online)
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned. Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?
> 
> MUFTI: It may be that the difference was due to the fact that many lands were bought by contract which were not registered.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: There is a lot of difference between 100,000 and 650,000.
> 
> MUFTI: In one case they sold about 400,000 dunams in one lot.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Who? An Arab?
> 
> MUFTI: Sarsuk. An Arab of Beirut.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: His Eminence gave us a picture of the Arabs being evicted from their land and villages being wiped out. What I want to know is, did the Government of Palestine, the Administration, acquire the land and then hand it over to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases the lands were acquired.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: I mean forcibly acquired-compulsory acquisition as land would be acquired for public purposes?
> 
> MUFTI: No, it wasn't.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Not taken by compulsory acquisition?
> 
> MUFTI: No.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: But these lands amounting to some 700,000 dunams were actually sold?
> 
> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: I don't quite understand what you mean by that. They were sold Who sold them?
> 
> MUFTI: Land owners.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: Arabs?
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases they were Arabs.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Was any compulsion put on them to sell? If so, by whom?
> 
> It was sold willingly by Arabs. He admits this, but...
> 
> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.
> 
> Testimony of Arafat's Nazi Uncle in 1937 on Palestine





Sixties Fan said:


> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.





Sixties Fan said:


> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.



Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony by Al Husseini  in 1937 about Zionists stealing land from the Arabs:
> (full interview online)
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned. Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?
> 
> MUFTI: It may be that the difference was due to the fact that many lands were bought by contract which were not registered.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: There is a lot of difference between 100,000 and 650,000.
> 
> MUFTI: In one case they sold about 400,000 dunams in one lot.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Who? An Arab?
> 
> MUFTI: Sarsuk. An Arab of Beirut.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: His Eminence gave us a picture of the Arabs being evicted from their land and villages being wiped out. What I want to know is, did the Government of Palestine, the Administration, acquire the land and then hand it over to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases the lands were acquired.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: I mean forcibly acquired-compulsory acquisition as land would be acquired for public purposes?
> 
> MUFTI: No, it wasn't.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Not taken by compulsory acquisition?
> 
> MUFTI: No.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: But these lands amounting to some 700,000 dunams were actually sold?
> 
> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: I don't quite understand what you mean by that. They were sold Who sold them?
> 
> MUFTI: Land owners.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: Arabs?
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases they were Arabs.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Was any compulsion put on them to sell? If so, by whom?
> 
> It was sold willingly by Arabs. He admits this, but...
> 
> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.
> 
> Testimony of Arafat's Nazi Uncle in 1937 on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


None of the Arabs sold it at gun point, and sometimes did not even know they were selling to Jews.  They just wanted to sell, unload land they did not care for anymore.
The Jews usually overpaid for the land. 
What did the Jews buy? 
Swamps, desert areas, where no one lived and no one wanted to buy.

Buying land as the Jews did, is legal compared to the murdering of Jews or expelling them from their homes and lands from 1920 to 1948 by the Arabs.
1925 saw the Jews being expelled from TransJordan because the Arabs did not want any Jews living there.

Oh, yeah, Timmore, talk about stolen land and Arabs not wanting to sell their lands.   The proof is all in the Ottoman and British records and the testimony given by the Mufti.

Keep crying.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony by Al Husseini  in 1937 about Zionists stealing land from the Arabs:
> (full interview online)
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned. Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?
> 
> MUFTI: It may be that the difference was due to the fact that many lands were bought by contract which were not registered.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: There is a lot of difference between 100,000 and 650,000.
> 
> MUFTI: In one case they sold about 400,000 dunams in one lot.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Who? An Arab?
> 
> MUFTI: Sarsuk. An Arab of Beirut.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: His Eminence gave us a picture of the Arabs being evicted from their land and villages being wiped out. What I want to know is, did the Government of Palestine, the Administration, acquire the land and then hand it over to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases the lands were acquired.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: I mean forcibly acquired-compulsory acquisition as land would be acquired for public purposes?
> 
> MUFTI: No, it wasn't.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Not taken by compulsory acquisition?
> 
> MUFTI: No.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: But these lands amounting to some 700,000 dunams were actually sold?
> 
> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: I don't quite understand what you mean by that. They were sold Who sold them?
> 
> MUFTI: Land owners.
> 
> SIR I HAMMOND: Arabs?
> 
> MUFTI: In most cases they were Arabs.
> 
> SIR L. HAMMOND: Was any compulsion put on them to sell? If so, by whom?
> 
> It was sold willingly by Arabs. He admits this, but...
> 
> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.
> 
> Testimony of Arafat's Nazi Uncle in 1937 on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: Yes, they were sold, but the country was placed in such conditions as would facilitate such purchases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUFTI: As in other countries, there are people who by force of circumstances, economic forces, sell their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Oh, yes, I forgot to tell you....

NONE of those land owners were living on the land.

That is why before and after WWI, when the Ottoman Empire began to allow land to be sold ( so they could make some money) in 1850, those Arabs who did own land but did not live on it, began to sell it to whoever paid the most.

Jews did not expel, nor steal any land from any Arabs.
And chose land where there was NO ONE living on it, like the swamp which they turned into Tel- Aviv by 1909.

Hurray for Jewish ingenuity and hard work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Grand Mufti admitted the Jews did not steal land, Arafat recognized a Jewish State. How about Abbas?
> 
> We have further recognition of the Jewish ties to Jerusalem from no less than Islamic Jihad!  Despite pro-forma Jordanian condemnation of Israeli “escalation of violence on the Temple Mount” (after stone-throwing by Palestinian ‘youths”, aka terrorists), the head of Islamic Jihad complained – in Tehran! – that the Jews love Jerusalem more than the Muslims do:
> 
> Jewish love for Jerusalem drew unexpected praise from the head of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror organization, who told religious leaders in Tehran that the Jews show their love for the city more than Muslims do, and quoted in Hebrew from an inspirational Israeli ballad to prove the point.
> 
> Addressing a clerical conference in the Iranian capital, Ramadan Shalah lamented that Palestinians and other Muslims showed insufficient love for Al-Quds, the Arabic name for Jerusalem, according to a recording obtained Monday by Israel’s Army Radio.
> 
> Shalah contrasted the inadequate Palestinian and Muslim love of the holy city with the heartfelt attachment of the Jews, and — speaking in Hebrew and Arabic — quoted the famous Israeli ballad “Jerusalem of Gold,” penned by Zionist songstress Naomi Shemer.
> 
> “What is the meaning of Jerusalem for us?” Shalah, who leads one of the most extreme terror groups in the world and is on the FBI’s most-wanted terrorists list, asked the assembled clergy last week. “Learn from the Jews, from that accursed entity [Israel]. They love Jerusalem not just as a military matter, but as a cultural one,” he declared.
> 
> “They have a song in the Israeli entity that their army sings on June 7, when they conquered the Al-Aqsa Mosque and Haram al-Sharif [the Temple Mount, in the 1967 Six Day War],” he added, and went on to quote part of the chorus of “Jerusalem of Gold.”
> 
> “Jerusalem of gold. Jerusalem of bronze. Jerusalem of light,” he chanted, saying each phrase in both Hebrew and Arabic.
> 
> “Every Israeli child and every accursed Israeli soldier says this song in their heart,” Shalah told the crowd.
> 
> The ballad, one of the most popular Hebrew songs ever, was composed for a music festival in Jerusalem that was part of the May 1967 Independence Day celebrations. The song employs ancient references, including from the Book of Lamentations and the Mishnah, to lament that Judaism’s holiest places – especially the Temple Mount – were closed to Jews by the Jordanian authorities who controlled the eastern half of the city at the time.
> 
> The Times of Israel kindly posted a video in the article above of the beautiful song, which I post here as an antidote to all the anti-Israel haters quoted above:
> 
> 
> And all of this brings us back to Mahmoud Abbas and his rejection of Israel as a Jewish state.  With all these “glorious” precedents before him: the Grand Mufti, Yasser Arafat and the head of Islamic Jihad, what is preventing him from admitting that Israel is the nation state of the Jewish people?


Here, let me brighten your day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the 1880s to the 1930s, most Jewish land purchases were made in the coastal plain, the Jezreel Valley, the Jordan Valley and to a lesser extent the Galilee.[8] This was due to a preference for land that was cheap and without tenants.[8] There were two main reasons why these areas were sparsely populated. The first reason being when the Ottoman power in the rural areas began to diminish in the seventeenth century, many people moved to more centralized areas to secure protection against the lawless Bedouin tribes.[8] The second reason for the sparsely populated areas of the coastal plains was the soil type. The soil, covered in a layer of sand, made it impossible to grow the staple crop of Palestine, corn.[8] As a result, this area remained uncultivated and under populated.[4] "The sparse Arab population in the areas where the Jews usually bought their land enabled the Jews to carry out their purchase without engendering a massive displacement and eviction of Arab tenants".[8]

In the 1930s most land was bought from small landowners. Of the land that the Jews bought, "52.6% of the lands were bought from big non-Palestinian landowners, 24.6% from Palestinian-Arab landowners and only 9.4% from the Fellahin".[10]

On 31 December 1944, out of 1,732.63 dunums of land owned in Palestine by large Jewish Corporations and private owners, about 44% was in possession of Jewish National Fund. The table below shows the land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945.

Jewish land purchase in Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici

*At least 85% of the private land of Palestine was owned by Arab Palestinians until partition. 

"UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*







*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*





*Lake Success*
*New York*
*1947*
*
164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land."

A/364 of 3 September 1947




A Survey of Palestine Volume 2  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University




*


----------



## Coyote

*So....I'm answering report on off topic posting and having trouble discerning just what the topic IS.  The OP would appear to be about posting CURRENT news about Israel (yes? no?)....but the past few pages seem to be talking about the history of Israel's founding and land ownership and immigration....stuff that took place more then half a century ago.

Edited warning - ya, sometimes we do   After discussion with the OP, he is fine with discussing history so this reminder is rescinded.*


----------



## Coyote

And...more news you never hear about because...well....there's no blood, guts, sex, vitriole or demonizing...

*Israelis, Palestinians, Jordanians Collaborate to Prepare for Earthquake*

_JERUSALEM, Israel mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-ansi-language:
EN-US;mso-fareast-language:EN-US;mso-bidi-language:AR-SA">– What would happen to the Holy Land during an earthquake? Many seismologists say the land of the Bible is overdue for a big one.  


Despite the deadlock in Israeli-Palestinian peace talks, *Israelis, Palestinians and Jordanians are now collaborating in a unique project to save lives in case of an earthquake in the region*, CBN News has learned in this exclusive report.  


Israel's Ben Gurion University and the European Union came up with the project called "Community Emergency Response Teams (CERT). It aims to "train local residents as first responders in case of an earthquake," Magen David Adom (MDA), Israel's national emergency rescue service, said in a statement.
_
*The Israeli MDA, Jordanian Red Crescent and Hebron's Greenland Association Palestinian) trained separately but simultaneously in a 100-hour course in areas such as crisis-evaluation, first aid, psycho-social support, rescue, re-establishing shelter and community resilience.*
_

But that's not all.


*"Above all, the project has sparked personal relationships and friendships that prove that regional collaboration is indeed possible," *said project head Prof. Limor Aharonson-Daniel, Ben Gurion University's deputy rector for International Academic Relations and head of the Prepared Center for Emergency Response Research.


The Great Rift Valley runs in part through Israel from the Golan Heights and the Galilee down to the Dead Sea and along the Jordanian border to the Red Sea. That passes nearby Palestinian Arab areas, too. Many experts say the region is long overdue for a major earthquake.


"An earthquake in the Great Rift Valley is a possible scenario that poses a threat to residents of the area," said Eli Bin, MDA director general.


"I am confident that collaboration with the Jordanian Red Crescent sets the ground for mutual assistance in case of emergency along the Great Rift Valley," Bin said. "MDA will continue to establish collaborations, practice, and prepare for any possible scenario so that it is able to provide quality treatment to the Israeli public in real time."_​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear posters, 

So that everyone knows what this thread is about, it is not only about today's news, but any new and old news relating to the conflict.

Discussing land ownership, and immigration, reactions, etc, etc is ok, as long as it is done in a civilized manner.

Some of the articles I have posted from the beginning may have already dealt with those issues.

It is ok to post news of Israel's relations with Arab countries, good or bad, the BDS movement and its influence not only in Israel but around the world, as that movement was started by Palestinian Arabs in order to show their displeasure with the existence of the new State of Israel amongst so many Arab new countries.
(some posters objected to adding news outside Israel or Palestine, but if it is in regards to Palestinians or Israelis and the relation between them and how it may affect the conflict, I am ok with those articles or conversations being brought up)

I thank you all for participating.


----------



## fanger

Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ - 
While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.

Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:

“This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”

“This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:

“It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.




See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’


----------



## ForeverYoung436

fanger said:


> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’



This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’




Just to be clear, Gere's presence in Hebron was made possible by the "Breaking the Silence" organization.
What he heard about Hebron came directly from them.
It is not known if he educated himself, at all, about the history of the region before he arrived in Israel, and what happened since the 1990s, especially after the first Intifada.
Or why Hebron is today divided this way, or what happened to Hebron in 1929.

Question:

Is it fair to hear only one side of the story and make up one's mind
based on that?

Richard Gere's Hebron Surprise
(vide video online)

Richard Gere likens Hebron to segregation in ‘Old South’


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
Click to expand...


If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
Click to expand...


What about the 80% of Hebron where no Jews are allowed?  Why the emphasis on the 20% that is Jewish?  What about 1929, when 67 Jews were axed and hacked to death by those savages, the Arabs, who then drove the rest of the Jews out of Hebron?


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
Click to expand...


What exactly is one-sided about it?  It states what Gere said.  This is a story about the same event from an Israeli source. It says more or less the same thing.

http://www.jerusalemonline.com/news...rd-gere-compares-hebron-to-us-old-south-27404


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is one-sided about it?  It states what Gere said.  This is a story about the same event from an Israeli source. It says more or less the same thing.
> 
> Watch: Richard Gere compares Hebron to US Old South
Click to expand...


I understand what Gere says in the video and article.
I also understand that "just maybe" he is not knowledgeable about the history of the region, of the riots against the Jews from 1920 on, and how the Jews were murdered and expelled from Hebron in 1929, and to only be allowed back after 1967.

Does he know that Hebron is the oldest Jewish lived in city?

Gere abandoned Judaism for his own reasons, for Buddhism.

How educated he is about the history of the region is very much an issue when going to an area one does not understand at all, and gets mainly one side of the story, meaning the Bad Israel/Poor Palestinians side.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 80% of Hebron where no Jews are allowed?  Why the emphasis on the 20% that is Jewish?  What about 1929, when 67 Jews were axed and hacked to death by those savages, the Arabs, who then drove the rest of the Jews out of Hebron?
Click to expand...


That has much to do with Gere's observations as the massacre of more than 100 Palestinians by the Zionist savages in 1948 in Deir Yassin.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
Click to expand...


Here it is from Jerusalem Online: 


http://www.jerusalemonline.com/news...rd-gere-compares-hebron-to-us-old-south-27404


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is one-sided about it?  It states what Gere said.  This is a story about the same event from an Israeli source. It says more or less the same thing.
> 
> Watch: Richard Gere compares Hebron to US Old South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what Gere says in the video and article.
> I also understand that "just maybe" he is not knowledgeable about the history of the region, of the riots against the Jews from 1920 on, and how the Jews were murdered and expelled from Hebron in 1929, and to only be allowed back after 1967.
> 
> Does he know that Hebron is the oldest Jewish lived in city?
> 
> Gere abandoned Judaism for his own reasons, for Buddhism.
> 
> How educated he is about the history of the region is very much an issue when going to an area one does not understand at all, and gets mainly one side of the story, meaning the Bad Israel/Poor Palestinians side.
Click to expand...


Richard Gere was a Christian, a Methodist. His parents were Methodists. Never a Jew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 80% of Hebron where no Jews are allowed?  Why the emphasis on the 20% that is Jewish?  What about 1929, when 67 Jews were axed and hacked to death by those savages, the Arabs, who then drove the rest of the Jews out of Hebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has much to do with Gere's observations as the massacre of more than 100 Palestinians by the Zionist savages in 1948 in Deir Yassin.
Click to expand...


Why did Breaking the Silence fail to tell Gere about the massacre in Hebron in 1929, and the expulsion of ALL Jews from that city after that?

No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is one-sided about it?  It states what Gere said.  This is a story about the same event from an Israeli source. It says more or less the same thing.
> 
> Watch: Richard Gere compares Hebron to US Old South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what Gere says in the video and article.
> I also understand that "just maybe" he is not knowledgeable about the history of the region, of the riots against the Jews from 1920 on, and how the Jews were murdered and expelled from Hebron in 1929, and to only be allowed back after 1967.
> 
> Does he know that Hebron is the oldest Jewish lived in city?
> 
> Gere abandoned Judaism for his own reasons, for Buddhism.
> 
> How educated he is about the history of the region is very much an issue when going to an area one does not understand at all, and gets mainly one side of the story, meaning the Bad Israel/Poor Palestinians side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Richard Gere was a Christian, a Methodist. His parents were Methodists. Never a Jew.
Click to expand...


Noted.
There were too many rumors about him being Jewish for too many years, before he converted to Buddhism, that it stuck.

Thanks.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’ -
> While Richard Gere was in Israel and the occupied West Bank promoting his film “Norman,” he was recorded in an unguarded moment wandering the desolate streets of Hebron’s Old City. A dumbfounded Gere is near at a loss for words in the clip, which aired on Israel’s Channel 2 network.
> 
> Not a Palestinian in sight. Soldiers and settlers roam comparatively carefree. The roads are too quiet. All of the shops are shuttered. Gere is stunned:
> 
> “This is the thing that’s flipping me out right now,” Gere stammers to his Hebron guides, activists with the Israeli human rights group Breaking the Silence, former soldiers that now advocate against Israel’s occupation of the Palestinian territory, “Of everything we’ve seen for two days, the people we’ve talked to, it’s…I mean…I’m…I’m touched by that, I know that story. But this is really bizarre.”
> 
> “This is genuinely strange,” Gere adds, before telling his guides, Hebron is like the Jim Crow South:
> 
> “It’s the dead city, but who owns the city? And their [the settlers] feeling of ‘I’m protected, I can do whatever I want,’ and that sense of where the boundaries are. I mean it’s like…it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America. Blacks knew where they could go, they could drink from that fountain, they couldn’t go over there, they couldn’t eat in that place. It was well understood. You didn’t cross it or you’d get your head beat in or lynched,” Gere said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: Actor Richard Gere in Hebron: ‘it’s exactly like what the what the Old South was in America’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 80% of Hebron where no Jews are allowed?  Why the emphasis on the 20% that is Jewish?  What about 1929, when 67 Jews were axed and hacked to death by those savages, the Arabs, who then drove the rest of the Jews out of Hebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has much to do with Gere's observations as the massacre of more than 100 Palestinians by the Zionist savages in 1948 in Deir Yassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Breaking the Silence fail to tell Gere about the massacre in Hebron in 1929, and the expulsion of ALL Jews from that city after that?
> 
> No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred.
Click to expand...


Because it is not relevant.  Gere was talking about the situation today.

And, you are a a liar and a hypocrite. The propaganda doesn't change the facts.  Deir Yassin was a massacre perpetrated by the Zionist animals.


----------



## fanger

The *Deir Yassin massacre* took place on April 9, 1948, when around 120 fighters from the Zionist paramilitary groups Irgun andLehi attacked Deir Yassin, a Palestinian Arab village of roughly 600 people near Jerusalem. The assault occurred as Jewish militia sought to relieve the blockade of Jerusalem during the civil war that preceded the end of British rule in Palestine.[1]


According to Irgun sources, the village guards felt surprised by "the Jews" entering their village at night and opened fire on the Irgun force.[2] The village fell after fierce house-to-house fighting. During and after the battle for the village, at least 107 Palestinians were killed, including women and children—some were shot, while others died when hand grenades were thrown into their homes.[3] Despite an original boast by the victors that 254 had been killed, Aref al-Aref counted 117 victims, 7 in combat, and the rest in their homes.[4]According to a count conducted by International Red Cross representative Jacques de Reynier, apart from bodies left lying in the streets, 150 corpses were found in one cistern alone, among them people who had been either decapitated or disemboweled.[5] Several villagers were taken prisoner and may have been killed after being paraded through the streets of West Jerusalem.[6] Morris wrote that there were also cases of mutilation and rape.[7] Four of the attackers were killed, with around 35 injured.[8]
Deir Yassin massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This news story about Richard Gere in Hebron is totally one-sided and taken out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is Mondoweiss, it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 80% of Hebron where no Jews are allowed?  Why the emphasis on the 20% that is Jewish?  What about 1929, when 67 Jews were axed and hacked to death by those savages, the Arabs, who then drove the rest of the Jews out of Hebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has much to do with Gere's observations as the massacre of more than 100 Palestinians by the Zionist savages in 1948 in Deir Yassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Breaking the Silence fail to tell Gere about the massacre in Hebron in 1929, and the expulsion of ALL Jews from that city after that?
> 
> No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it is not relevant.  Gere was talking about the situation today.
> 
> And, you are a a liar and a hypocrite. The propaganda doesn't change the facts.  Deir Yassin was a massacre perpetrated by the Zionist animals.
Click to expand...



Tsk, tsk, tsk

It is not me telling what happened in the video.  But one of the residents.

You are calling HIM a liar.

And the history of the city and why it is what it is today, is very much relevant.  For all who care about the lives of both people and what happens to them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin

[MONETA:]

Everyone exaggerated. Most of them had never seen so many dead before, and the high figure was convenient for all involved. The dissidents [Revisionists] wanted to brag and scare the Arabs. The Hagana and Jewish Agency wanted to smear the dissidents and scare the Arabs. The Arabs wanted to smear the Jews. The British wanted to smear Jewish terrorists. They all latched on to a number invented by Ra’anan. We loaded 30 bodies onto the truck. That was the main group. There were about another 30; all told - about 60 bodies. I reported that to my SHAI operator, who reported to his chiefs.155


----------



## fanger

I saw groups of ETZEL and LEHI men going house to house, firing Tommy guns at anyone they found inside. Throughout the battle, I didn’t observe any difference in behavior between ETZEL and LEHI men. I saw almost no [Arab] men - I assume they escaped when the battle began - but mainly women, old people and children. .’hey were murdered in groups, crowded into room corners and sprayed with bullets. In the afternoon, they caught 15 or 20 men, who were unarmed when I saw them, got them on a truck and drove off to Jerusalem. I heard later that they paraded the Arabs through Jerusalem, a sort of victory parade. There were war whoops and calls from the crowd, “Take ten pounds and let me kill one!” but they didn’t. They drove those Arabs back to the village and murdered them in the quarry between Givat-Sha’ul and the village. I saw them in die afternoon. The massacre in the village lasted several hours. Not one commander shouted or tried to prevent it... I shouted and searched for the commanders with the help of a LEHI man who’d invited me. They asked him, “Who is this?” He answered, “A buddy from my Palmach days.” I screamed, “Have you gone mad? You’re doing terrible things!” Then a LEHI commander answered, “It’s none of your business.” Another one asked, “What should we do with them?” I said, “Take them to the Arab zone.” 
Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> I saw groups of ETZEL and LEHI men going house to house, firing Tommy guns at anyone they found inside. Throughout the battle, I didn’t observe any difference in behavior between ETZEL and LEHI men. I saw almost no [Arab] men - I assume they escaped when the battle began - but mainly women, old people and children. .’hey were murdered in groups, crowded into room corners and sprayed with bullets. In the afternoon, they caught 15 or 20 men, who were unarmed when I saw them, got them on a truck and drove off to Jerusalem. I heard later that they paraded the Arabs through Jerusalem, a sort of victory parade. There were war whoops and calls from the crowd, “Take ten pounds and let me kill one!” but they didn’t. They drove those Arabs back to the village and murdered them in the quarry between Givat-Sha’ul and the village. I saw them in die afternoon. The massacre in the village lasted several hours. Not one commander shouted or tried to prevent it... I shouted and searched for the commanders with the help of a LEHI man who’d invited me. They asked him, “Who is this?” He answered, “A buddy from my Palmach days.” I screamed, “Have you gone mad? You’re doing terrible things!” Then a LEHI commander answered, “It’s none of your business.” Another one asked, “What should we do with them?” I said, “Take them to the Arab zone.”
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin



The following is  written right after Pa'il's description above
(one cannot post one without the other) :

Moshe Idelstein, the friend who supposedly had invited Pa’il to Deir-Yassin, asserts, “I didn’t invite Me’ir Pa’il and he wasn’t at Deir-Yassin.”164

Other ETZEL and LEHI men state that Pa’il was not at Deir-Yassin and could not have been there without their knowing it. Zetler, Ra’anan, Barzilai, Lapidot and Zelivansky state that they did not see Pa’il at Deir-Yassin.165 Pa’il’s claims also go unsubstantiated by Hagana personnel. Statements by She’alti’el, Mart, Eldad and Schiff mention neither his name nor his code names (“Avraham” and “Ram”). Pa’il spoke about exchanges between him and Palmach soldiers in Deir-Yassin. Eren and Gihon, who were acquainted with Pa’il at the time, did not see him at Deir-Yassin.166 Shlomo Havilyo, the Hagana’s western Jerusalem commander, was at Givat-Sha’ul on April 9th. “I didn’t see Me’ir Pa’il,” he says. “I knew him well. I’d remember it if he was there.”167 Ari’eli, who supervised the burials, says that he did not see Me’ir Pa’il at Deir-Yassin, much less talk with him about the number of bodies buried or any other matter.168


----------



## ForeverYoung436

fanger said:


> I saw groups of ETZEL and LEHI men going house to house, firing Tommy guns at anyone they found inside. Throughout the battle, I didn’t observe any difference in behavior between ETZEL and LEHI men. I saw almost no [Arab] men - I assume they escaped when the battle began - but mainly women, old people and children. .’hey were murdered in groups, crowded into room corners and sprayed with bullets. In the afternoon, they caught 15 or 20 men, who were unarmed when I saw them, got them on a truck and drove off to Jerusalem. I heard later that they paraded the Arabs through Jerusalem, a sort of victory parade. There were war whoops and calls from the crowd, “Take ten pounds and let me kill one!” but they didn’t. They drove those Arabs back to the village and murdered them in the quarry between Givat-Sha’ul and the village. I saw them in die afternoon. The massacre in the village lasted several hours. Not one commander shouted or tried to prevent it... I shouted and searched for the commanders with the help of a LEHI man who’d invited me. They asked him, “Who is this?” He answered, “A buddy from my Palmach days.” I screamed, “Have you gone mad? You’re doing terrible things!” Then a LEHI commander answered, “It’s none of your business.” Another one asked, “What should we do with them?” I said, “Take them to the Arab zone.”
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin



What may or may not have happened at Deir Yassin is irrelevant to why Hebron is divided today.  On the other hand, the massacre at Hebron in 1929 is why Richard Gere saw what he did in 2017.  The only reason Deir Yassin was brought up in this thread is because it's a desperate attempt by rabid, mentally ill anti-Semites to smear the Jews.


----------



## fanger

And then comes....
Seven captives paraded on trucks through the city streets by ETZEL later were taken to the Deir-Yassin quarries and murdered, SHAI reported on April 12, 1948.169 As soon as the village was taken, men, women and children were loaded onto trucks and driven through the streets of Jerusalem,” Yitzhak Levi wrote in 1971, “lots of them were later brought back to the village and killed by rifle and machine gun fire. This is the truth as set down and recorded in the national institutions.”170Levi elsewhere quotes Pa’il’s statement.171 Yonah Ben-Sasson disclaimed the alleged massacre at the quarry. Although he found the dissidents preparing to kill the Arabs there, he prevented the shooting.172 Pa’il claims that he sent a roll of pictures of the slaughter to Galili with his report; personnel at the IDF Archives confirm that their files contain photographs of bodies from Deir-Yassin but say that the photos are undated and do not show how the people depicted were killed. A British team (police officers, a doctor and a nurse) interrogated survivors at Silwan. “No doubt the Jewish attackers committed many sexual atrocities,” wrote CID Assistant Director Richard C. Catling, who headed the team, on April 15, 1948.

Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw groups of ETZEL and LEHI men going house to house, firing Tommy guns at anyone they found inside. Throughout the battle, I didn’t observe any difference in behavior between ETZEL and LEHI men. I saw almost no [Arab] men - I assume they escaped when the battle began - but mainly women, old people and children. .’hey were murdered in groups, crowded into room corners and sprayed with bullets. In the afternoon, they caught 15 or 20 men, who were unarmed when I saw them, got them on a truck and drove off to Jerusalem. I heard later that they paraded the Arabs through Jerusalem, a sort of victory parade. There were war whoops and calls from the crowd, “Take ten pounds and let me kill one!” but they didn’t. They drove those Arabs back to the village and murdered them in the quarry between Givat-Sha’ul and the village. I saw them in die afternoon. The massacre in the village lasted several hours. Not one commander shouted or tried to prevent it... I shouted and searched for the commanders with the help of a LEHI man who’d invited me. They asked him, “Who is this?” He answered, “A buddy from my Palmach days.” I screamed, “Have you gone mad? You’re doing terrible things!” Then a LEHI commander answered, “It’s none of your business.” Another one asked, “What should we do with them?” I said, “Take them to the Arab zone.”
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What may or may not have happened at Deir Yassin is irrelevant to why Hebron is divided today.  On the other hand, the massacre at Hebron in 1929 is why Richard Gere saw what he did in 2017.  The only reason Deir Yassin was brought up in this thread is because it's a desperate attempt by rabid, mentally ill anti-Semites to smear the Jews.
Click to expand...


Correct.  They would not wish to bring up what the Arabs did after the allegations of a massacre at Deir Yessin, either.
Do the Arabs acknowledge what happened to the Medic caravan?

It was war on both sides, not a random going to some village and 
causing a massacre or not.

And totally NOT like the American South.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> And then comes....
> Seven captives paraded on trucks through the city streets by ETZEL later were taken to the Deir-Yassin quarries and murdered, SHAI reported on April 12, 1948.169 As soon as the village was taken, men, women and children were loaded onto trucks and driven through the streets of Jerusalem,” Yitzhak Levi wrote in 1971, “lots of them were later brought back to the village and killed by rifle and machine gun fire. This is the truth as set down and recorded in the national institutions.”170Levi elsewhere quotes Pa’il’s statement.171 Yonah Ben-Sasson disclaimed the alleged massacre at the quarry. Although he found the dissidents preparing to kill the Arabs there, he prevented the shooting.172 Pa’il claims that he sent a roll of pictures of the slaughter to Galili with his report; personnel at the IDF Archives confirm that their files contain photographs of bodies from Deir-Yassin but say that the photos are undated and do not show how the people depicted were killed. A British team (police officers, a doctor and a nurse) interrogated survivors at Silwan. “No doubt the Jewish attackers committed many sexual atrocities,” wrote CID Assistant Director Richard C. Catling, who headed the team, on April 15, 1948.
> 
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin




Stick to Hebron.  You brought it up.

What happened in Hebron in 1929, do you know?

Would you like a description of it to refresh your memory?


----------



## José

Sixties Fan said:


> Dear posters,
> 
> So that everyone knows what this thread is about, it is not only about today's news, but any new and old news relating to the conflict.
> 
> Discussing land ownership, and immigration, reactions, etc, etc is ok, as long as it is done in a civilized manner.
> 
> Some of the articles I have posted from the beginning may have already dealt with those issues.
> 
> It is ok to post news of Israel's relations with Arab countries, good or bad, the BDS movement and its influence not only in Israel but around the world, as that movement was started by Palestinian Arabs in order to show their displeasure with the existence of the new State of Israel amongst so many Arab new countries.
> (some posters objected to adding news outside Israel or Palestine, but if it is in regards to Palestinians or Israelis and the relation between them and how it may affect the conflict, I am ok with those articles or conversations being brought up)
> 
> I thank you all for participating.



This clown is using the report button as a weapon to silence posters who disagree with him.

I had 2 totally legitimate posts deleted because after he reports the post the moderator feels compelled to take action even if the post is completely OK.

I doubt the bozo has ever reported a post from his zionist buddies no matter how off topic they are.


----------



## fanger

Joined 6th of march this year spreading his hasbara


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then comes....
> Seven captives paraded on trucks through the city streets by ETZEL later were taken to the Deir-Yassin quarries and murdered, SHAI reported on April 12, 1948.169 As soon as the village was taken, men, women and children were loaded onto trucks and driven through the streets of Jerusalem,” Yitzhak Levi wrote in 1971, “lots of them were later brought back to the village and killed by rifle and machine gun fire. This is the truth as set down and recorded in the national institutions.”170Levi elsewhere quotes Pa’il’s statement.171 Yonah Ben-Sasson disclaimed the alleged massacre at the quarry. Although he found the dissidents preparing to kill the Arabs there, he prevented the shooting.172 Pa’il claims that he sent a roll of pictures of the slaughter to Galili with his report; personnel at the IDF Archives confirm that their files contain photographs of bodies from Deir-Yassin but say that the photos are undated and do not show how the people depicted were killed. A British team (police officers, a doctor and a nurse) interrogated survivors at Silwan. “No doubt the Jewish attackers committed many sexual atrocities,” wrote CID Assistant Director Richard C. Catling, who headed the team, on April 15, 1948.
> 
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to Hebron.  You brought it up.
> 
> What happened in Hebron in 1929, do you know?
> 
> Would you like a description of it to refresh your memory?
Click to expand...

you stated
"No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred". since proved to be a lie


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then comes....
> Seven captives paraded on trucks through the city streets by ETZEL later were taken to the Deir-Yassin quarries and murdered, SHAI reported on April 12, 1948.169 As soon as the village was taken, men, women and children were loaded onto trucks and driven through the streets of Jerusalem,” Yitzhak Levi wrote in 1971, “lots of them were later brought back to the village and killed by rifle and machine gun fire. This is the truth as set down and recorded in the national institutions.”170Levi elsewhere quotes Pa’il’s statement.171 Yonah Ben-Sasson disclaimed the alleged massacre at the quarry. Although he found the dissidents preparing to kill the Arabs there, he prevented the shooting.172 Pa’il claims that he sent a roll of pictures of the slaughter to Galili with his report; personnel at the IDF Archives confirm that their files contain photographs of bodies from Deir-Yassin but say that the photos are undated and do not show how the people depicted were killed. A British team (police officers, a doctor and a nurse) interrogated survivors at Silwan. “No doubt the Jewish attackers committed many sexual atrocities,” wrote CID Assistant Director Richard C. Catling, who headed the team, on April 15, 1948.
> 
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to Hebron.  You brought it up.
> 
> What happened in Hebron in 1929, do you know?
> 
> Would you like a description of it to refresh your memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you stated
> "No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred". since proved to be a lie
Click to expand...



Stick to the issue of Hebron, which you brought up with the article on Gere....which, since then, you have been avoiding not wanting to discuss anything about it. 

 Or  move on to another thread.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then comes....
> Seven captives paraded on trucks through the city streets by ETZEL later were taken to the Deir-Yassin quarries and murdered, SHAI reported on April 12, 1948.169 As soon as the village was taken, men, women and children were loaded onto trucks and driven through the streets of Jerusalem,” Yitzhak Levi wrote in 1971, “lots of them were later brought back to the village and killed by rifle and machine gun fire. This is the truth as set down and recorded in the national institutions.”170Levi elsewhere quotes Pa’il’s statement.171 Yonah Ben-Sasson disclaimed the alleged massacre at the quarry. Although he found the dissidents preparing to kill the Arabs there, he prevented the shooting.172 Pa’il claims that he sent a roll of pictures of the slaughter to Galili with his report; personnel at the IDF Archives confirm that their files contain photographs of bodies from Deir-Yassin but say that the photos are undated and do not show how the people depicted were killed. A British team (police officers, a doctor and a nurse) interrogated survivors at Silwan. “No doubt the Jewish attackers committed many sexual atrocities,” wrote CID Assistant Director Richard C. Catling, who headed the team, on April 15, 1948.
> 
> Historian Uri Milstein Debunks the Myths of Deir Yassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to Hebron.  You brought it up.
> 
> What happened in Hebron in 1929, do you know?
> 
> Would you like a description of it to refresh your memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you stated
> "No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred". since proved to be a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the issue of Hebron, which you brought up with the article on Gere....which, since then, you have been avoiding not wanting to discuss anything about it.
> 
> Or  move on to another thread.
Click to expand...

I brought up Hebron today, 
you stated
"No massacre in Deir Yassin occurred". since proved to be a lie


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear posters,
> 
> So that everyone knows what this thread is about, it is not only about today's news, but any new and old news relating to the conflict.
> 
> Discussing land ownership, and immigration, reactions, etc, etc is ok, as long as it is done in a civilized manner.
> 
> Some of the articles I have posted from the beginning may have already dealt with those issues.
> 
> It is ok to post news of Israel's relations with Arab countries, good or bad, the BDS movement and its influence not only in Israel but around the world, as that movement was started by Palestinian Arabs in order to show their displeasure with the existence of the new State of Israel amongst so many Arab new countries.
> (some posters objected to adding news outside Israel or Palestine, but if it is in regards to Palestinians or Israelis and the relation between them and how it may affect the conflict, I am ok with those articles or conversations being brought up)
> 
> I thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This clown is using the report button as a weapon to silence posters who disagree with him.
> 
> I had 2 totally legitimate posts deleted because after he reports the post the moderator feels compelled to take action even if the post is completely OK.
> 
> I doubt the bozo has ever reported a post from his zionist buddies no matter how off topic they are.
Click to expand...


I will give you a few minutes for you to think about what you just accused me of, and apologize to me,  before I do report you.

You have issues as to why your posts were deleted anywhere, get in touch with the moderator who deleted them and ask them what in them was a problem.

If you are talking about the posts where you again came on talking mainly about sex, then YES, they had no place on this thread, or any other for that matter.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *sixties fan*
> I will give you a few minutes for you to think about what you just accused me of, and apologize to me, before I do report you.
> 
> You have issues as to why your posts were deleted anywhere, get in touch with the moderator who deleted them and ask them what in them was a problem.
> 
> If you are talking about the posts where you again came on talking mainly about sex, then YES, they had no place on this thread, or any other for that matter.



You should be appologizing to me, not the the other way around.

To me and to all the other posters you used the report weapon to silence.

And I was not talking about sex I was responding to an analogy made by shusha about rapists and their victims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by *sixties fan*
> I will give you a few minutes for you to think about what you just accused me of, and apologize to me, before I do report you.
> 
> You have issues as to why your posts were deleted anywhere, get in touch with the moderator who deleted them and ask them what in them was a problem.
> 
> If you are talking about the posts where you again came on talking mainly about sex, then YES, they had no place on this thread, or any other for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be appologizing to me, not the the other way around.
> 
> To me and to all the other posters you used the report weapon to silence.
> 
> And I was not talking about sex I was responding to an analogy made by shusha about rapists and their victims.
Click to expand...


You are accusing me of something I have not been doing.

You are assuming that I would be the only one with the power to press the report button.

Move on to another thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.

The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.

Note in particular:


His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
“We never lie about our goals.” You just did.

Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.

I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.

WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the UNHRC was created out of the discredited UN Human Rights Commission in 2006, then-US president George W. Bush refused to join the new group, believing that it would lack credibility and that, like its predecessor, it would allow human right violators to become members.

After UNHRC adopts 5 anti-Israel resolutions, UK vows to oppose all future such moves


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.
> 
> The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
> His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
> Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
> “We never lie about our goals.” You just did.
> 
> Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.
> 
> I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.
> 
> WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face



So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.
> 
> The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
> His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
> Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
> “We never lie about our goals.” You just did.
> 
> Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.
> 
> I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.
> 
> WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.
Click to expand...


No one expects an Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailer to believe anything.

BDS Founder Omar Barghouti Arrested For Hundreds Of Thousands In Tax Fraud

"Bank statements, credit cards and various other documents found in his residence supported the allegations, the police added."

*...
*
"Barghouti was given permanent residency in Israel after marrying his wife. He has a degree in philosophy from Tel Aviv University."


Wait, what? Are we to believe that one of the most Jew haten'est Islamic terrorists on the planet lives in Israel and not the Islamic terrorists paradise of Gaza?

That's rich.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.



Oh please.  You expect us to believe that all Arab "Palestinians" are unicorns of goodness and light and would NEVER skim money for their own personal gain?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  You expect us to believe that all Arab "Palestinians" are unicorns of goodness and light and would NEVER skim money for their own personal gain?
Click to expand...


No, but how can anyone believe that the accusations are not politically motivated.  He is leading the hated (by Zionist) BDS, what else would the Israeli government do.  They want him in jail and will do anything necessary to put him in jail.  Just like the Turks are doing to Kurdish leaders.  It's what certain types of governments do to dissidents.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.
> 
> The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
> His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
> Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
> “We never lie about our goals.” You just did.
> 
> Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.
> 
> I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.
> 
> WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face


So you said back on page 10 All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.
> 
> The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
> His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
> Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
> “We never lie about our goals.” You just did.
> 
> Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.
> 
> I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.
> 
> WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.
Click to expand...

Indeed, that does not pass the smell test.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group called BDS Norway have uploaded to YouTube this interview with BDS movement founder Omar Barghouti, filmed not too long before he was arrested for being a tax cheat.
> 
> The video is an exercise in “counting-the-lies” – the fact he can say what he does with a straight face makes more understandable how he could also cheat on his taxes.
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> His claim his “refugee background” was a reason he got involved in BDS. As a reminder, he was born in Qatar, before moving to Egypt, the US and only to Israel after marrying an Israeli-Arab woman.
> His father being one of the founders of terror group PLO in 1964, 3 years before the so-called occupation
> Him speaking about a “long heritage of non-violent palestinian popular resistance.”
> “We never lie about our goals.” You just did.
> 
> Keep in mind how much Barghouti has profited financially from BDS.
> 
> I suspect the next questioning he is part of is not so relaxed.
> 
> WATCH: Omar Barghouti Lying With A Straight Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you expect us to believe Israeli charges of tax evasion of the leader of the BDS movement?  That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, that does not pass the smell test.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the usual suspects are in a panic that one of their heroes could face formal tax evasion charges.

Not at all surprising that the scam artist Omar "I'm Pal'istanian" Barghouti is Qatari-born, lives in Israel, was educated in Israel, but tries to pass himself off as _Pal'istanian_ for propaganda and tax evasion purposes: stash money in a Ramallah bank account.

Interestingly, Omar will be afforded the benefit of a justice system that he would not have in any one of his Islamist paradises.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Commission Adopts Israeli Resolution Aimed at Ending Workplace Sexual Harassment, Marking ‘Noteworthy’ Diplomatic Achievement for Jewish State


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I was invited to the European Court of Human Rights in Strasbourg, and 300 judges there asked me how to defend human rights in a period of terror,” retired Justice Aharon Barak recounted at an event at Hebrew University in Jerusalem. “They are at a loss.”

Ex-Israeli Supreme Court President: World Is Learning From Jewish State About Protecting Human Rights During Times of Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

I wonder how many of the Germans behind this award are aware of Abbas' history with Holocaust denial in his thesis and subsequent book.

Why exactly did Abbas get this award?

" With the award, the jury would like to give a clear signal in slow-moving peace process between Israel and Palestine. "

(The irony of an antisemite receiving the award has not been lost on German bloggers, either. )

Mahmoud Abbas, a Holocaust denier, gets German Steiger award ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Because the Palestinian Authority values education and abhors a forced vacation on students, they shut down their schools.

Hamas-run Ministry of Interior in Gaza closed the Palestinian side of the Beit Hanoun (Erez) crossing between the Gaza Strip and Israel on Sunday morning, denying residents of the besieged coastal enclave passage in both directions.

The bizarre Palestinian tendency to protest Israel by shooting themselves in the foot ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a region rife with ironies, one of the least reported is that the same people who lecture to Israel about discrimination are far more discriminatory towards Muslims than Israel is.

Similarly, Israel has no restrictions on Islamic dress. Even the full burqa is allowed. Yet in Europe there are heavy restrictions on the Islamic veil and headcovering:

(vide online)

Yet the EU spends money to teach Israelis tolerance. Israel has far more Islamic terror attacks than all the European nations combined yet the EU lectures Israel on how it fights terror - in ways that are far more tolerant of Islam than Europe is.

Europe is REALLY Islamophobic compared to Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

No wonder you have such a biased opinion, if the only sites you quote are other nutters blogs


----------



## Sixties Fan

You personify the title of this thread.  Thank you 

*All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss*


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> You personify the title of this thread.  Thank you
> 
> *All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss*



It's not "news".  It's propaganda from known propaganda sites that publish "alternative facts".  You are the Zionist the equivalent of those that only use Electronic Intifada and the like for their "news".


----------



## Sixties Fan

You personify the title of this thread.  Thank you 

*All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The whole point of the UN Convention of the Rights of the Child is to protect children from exactly the type of misdeeds that the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have either perpetrated or allowed, but the resolution on the United Church of Christ's agenda ignores these issues altogether.


Eventually, the people in the pews who disagreed with the falsehoods their national assemblies said about Israel and other issues of the day simply left their denominations, sometimes bringing their local churches with them.


The people left in the pews in the UCC probably have a good idea they are being misinformed, but do not expect them to fight back. They will just continue to leave.


United Church of Christ: Lying to the People in the Pews


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Cohen and Khoury reported March 6, al-Araj "was the leader of a cell planning attacks and was responsible for acquiring weapons, a statement from the Border Police said." Why did the March 19 article mention al-Araj's involvement in the boycott movement but ignore his alleged involvement in planning attacks and acquiring weapons? The latter activities are the cause for the deadly arrest raid. The former is not.

CAMERA: Basil Al-Araj, Terror Activist or Young Intellectual? Haaretz's Changing Story


----------



## Sixties Fan

The WJC research analyzed tens of millions of posts in 20 languages on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Instagram, and blogs, as well as message boards. After Twitter, 16% of anti-Semitic posts online appear in blogs, 11% on Facebook, 6% on Instagram, and 2% on YouTube and message boards respectively.

WJC: More than 1,000 Anti-Semitic Social Media Posts Every DayThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 28 Adar 5777 – March 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## fanger

Jewish groups had pointed to scores of bomb threats against their communities as the most dramatic example of what they considered a surge in anti-Semitism. Some blamed a far-right emboldened by President Donald Trump. Now, that picture has been complicated by the arrest of an Israeli Jewish hacker who authorities say is responsible for the harassment
US Jews wrestle with arrest of Jew in bomb threats case


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"


----------



## fanger

What do you have in common with Muslims in general, and Palestinians in particular?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> What do you have in common with Muslims in general, and Palestinians in particular?




What do YOU have in common with Muslims, and especially with Palestinians,that you spend quite a good amount of your time defending the actions of extremist Muslims and Palestinians whose actions have killed not only Jews and Israelis, but many non Jews as well in Israel and around the world, and perpetuate the PLO, PA and Hamas Charters which demand the destruction of the State of Israel?


----------



## fanger

You go first


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> What do you have in common with Muslims in general, and Palestinians in particular?



Your question is too generalized .

The same would apply with "What do you have in common with Christians, and Catholics in particular?" if you were to ask that.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have in common with Muslims in general, and Palestinians in particular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question is too generalized .
> 
> The same would apply with "What do you have in common with Christians, and Catholics in particular?" if you were to ask that.
Click to expand...

Are you not willing to discuss what you have in common with palestinians then?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


>



Lets try an easy question for starters Do You have any Palestinian friends?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try an easy question for starters Do You have any Palestinian friends?
Click to expand...


You continue to generalize in your previous post, and now you want to make it "easy" on me.  How nice of you. 

I have no Palestinian friends as I do not live in Israel, nor do I work with Arabs or Palestinians at the moment, as many Jews and other non Jews have done for 100 years, or much longer than that even before the Mandate for Palestine or the creation of the State of Israel.

I have had friends who are Arab Christians or Muslims, but we do not live in the same city anymore.

Now, will you answer the question I posed to you?


----------



## fanger

OK, I am neither a Muslim or a Jew, I have noted the israeli treatment of non jews, and the responses of Jewish Americans who supports israel whether the're right or wrong  In Fact some American jews can never see any wrong with Israel at all, like a herd mentality


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try an easy question for starters Do You have any Palestinian friends?
Click to expand...


Here is a similar question to you:

Do you have any Israeli friends?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> OK, I am neither a Muslim or a Jew, I have noted the israeli treatment of non jews, and the responses of Jewish Americans who supports israel whether the're right or wrong  In Fact some American jews can never see any wrong with Israel at all, like a herd mentality



I am sorry, but that is not an answer to my question.
Here it is again:

What do YOU have in common with Muslims, and especially with Palestinians,that you spend quite a good amount of your time defending the actions of extremist Muslims and Palestinians whose actions have killed not only Jews and Israelis, but many non Jews as well in Israel and around the world, and perpetuate the PLO, PA and Hamas Charters which demand the destruction of the State of Israel?

-----------
You have noted the Israeli treatment of non Jews where?  In your sources?  What are your sources?
In speaking to Jews all over the USA?

What were the American Jewish responses?  Be more specific about any case, any event they were responding to.

Could some of these American Jews be correct about their view of a specific event?  Were they pro Israel after each and every event?
What are the responses of Jews living in any other country?

Are you not repeating Palestinian BDS teachings when you generalize ALL American Jews (only American Jews?) as seeing nothing wrong with Israel and having a "herd mentality"?


----------



## fanger

Look at your own posts, even the title you gave this thread, would you even know if you had been manipulated to support a country far away from your own?


----------



## fanger

Here's a test question how many people died in the Holocaust... if the first number to enter your head was anything less than 12 million, that's biased


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Look at your own posts, even the title you gave this thread, would you even know if you had been manipulated to support a country far away from your own?



Evasion. 

You are not going to answer one of my questions, which would mean that we would actually be having a discussion.

And the same question will be asked of you:

Look at your own posts, would you even know if you had been manipulated to support a country far away from your own?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Here's a test question how many people died in the Holocaust... if the first number to enter your head was anything less than 12 million, that's biased





I can see you are not willing to play the discussion game, which means one ACTUALLY answers the questions put forth (the ones I asked) before one attempts to drown said questions with anymore of your questions.

Are you here to discuss, or TELL ME how "biased" I am ?


----------



## fanger

You can ask any question, and I can give my answer, it may not be an answer you anticipated, but thats your problem not mine


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have in common with Muslims in general, and Palestinians in particular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question is too generalized .
> 
> The same would apply with "What do you have in common with Christians, and Catholics in particular?" if you were to ask that.
Click to expand...

That's you not answering MY question


----------



## Hollie

A rather damning report on the activities of the Islamic terrorists representing two entities, the PA and the PLO that should have caused the U.S. to demand accountability on the part of those Islamic terrorist franchises. 

It as a thinly veiled attempt to bury any inquiry into the practice of Abbas and his Islamist terrorist network at rewarding acts of Islamic terrorism. 


https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf

Support for Palestinian Terrorists?

Largely because of congressional concerns that U.S. funds might be diverted to Palestinian terrorist groups, aid to Palestinians is subject to a host of vetting and oversight requirements and legislative restrictions (see “Other Selected Conditions, Limitations, and Restrictions on Aid”).

A number of observers asserted in the past that because money is fungible, any U.S. aid for the PA indirectly supported PA payments supposedly going to some Palestinians (and/or their families) who were imprisoned for or accused of terrorism by Israel.17 In 2014, the Palestinians reportedly shifted the responsibility for making these payments from the PA to the PLO budget, largely in order to defuse concerns among the PA’s international donors about perceptions that the donors might be indirectly associated with the prisoner-related payments. Yet, some evidence indicates that the formal change in the organization responsible for the payments did not significantly alter the actual practice of how the payments were made.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> A rather damning report on the activities of the Islamic terrorists representing two entities, the PA and the PLO that should have caused the U.S. to demand accountability on the part of those Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> It as a thinly veiled attempt to bury any inquiry into the practice of Abbas and his Islamist terrorist network at rewarding acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> Support for Palestinian Terrorists?
> 
> Largely because of congressional concerns that U.S. funds might be diverted to Palestinian terrorist groups, aid to Palestinians is subject to a host of vetting and oversight requirements and legislative restrictions (see “Other Selected Conditions, Limitations, and Restrictions on Aid”).
> 
> A number of observers asserted in the past that because money is fungible, any U.S. aid for the PA indirectly supported PA payments supposedly going to some Palestinians (and/or their families) who were imprisoned for or accused of terrorism by Israel.17 In 2014, the Palestinians reportedly shifted the responsibility for making these payments from the PA to the PLO budget, largely in order to defuse concerns among the PA’s international donors about perceptions that the donors might be indirectly associated with the prisoner-related payments. Yet, some evidence indicates that the formal change in the organization responsible for the payments did not significantly alter the actual practice of how the payments were made.


And Israel deducts and withholds the same amount from Taxes it collects on behalf of the Palestinian Authority


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> You can ask any question, and I can give my answer, it may not be an answer you anticipated, but thats your problem not mine





Endless evasion.

You have given NO ANSWERS.

But you are more than ready with your:

"herd mentality"

"biased"

and many other quotes you are not even aware where you learned them from.

That leads our discussion where?

To a one sided questionnaire where you are the only one to ask the questions, and if I do not answer them.....it is my problem, not yours.

Oh, I anticipated your answers, make no mistake about it.
It is what every Israel hater does when they show that they know nothing about the conflict and could not care less.

They want the whole world, and that includes all the Jews (especially 6 Million American Jews) to agree with them, in order to put a stop to American aid to Israel.

Once America stops aiding Israel, the UK will stop, France will stop, Germany will stop, so on and so forth.

And that helps bring a peace treaty between Israel and the Palestinians (Hamas, Abbas, PA, Fatah) how?

It helps bring an end to the Hamas and PLO charters of destruction of Israel, how?

It helps put an end to the endless education of hating Israel and Jews in Arab schools in Gaza, the PA and around the world, how?


----------



## fanger

Israel will reduce monthly transfers of tax collected on behalf of the Palestinians in what aides to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu described as a response to the killing of two Israelis in Palestinian attacks in the occupied West Bank this week.

The amount deducted from about $130 million sent to the Palestinian Authority (PA) each month will be equal to stipends it pays militants in Israeli prisons and the families of jailed or slain militants, Netanyahu's office said on Friday.
Israel to cut Palestinian tax transfers over 'terrorist payouts'


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rather damning report on the activities of the Islamic terrorists representing two entities, the PA and the PLO that should have caused the U.S. to demand accountability on the part of those Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> It as a thinly veiled attempt to bury any inquiry into the practice of Abbas and his Islamist terrorist network at rewarding acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> Support for Palestinian Terrorists?
> 
> Largely because of congressional concerns that U.S. funds might be diverted to Palestinian terrorist groups, aid to Palestinians is subject to a host of vetting and oversight requirements and legislative restrictions (see “Other Selected Conditions, Limitations, and Restrictions on Aid”).
> 
> A number of observers asserted in the past that because money is fungible, any U.S. aid for the PA indirectly supported PA payments supposedly going to some Palestinians (and/or their families) who were imprisoned for or accused of terrorism by Israel.17 In 2014, the Palestinians reportedly shifted the responsibility for making these payments from the PA to the PLO budget, largely in order to defuse concerns among the PA’s international donors about perceptions that the donors might be indirectly associated with the prisoner-related payments. Yet, some evidence indicates that the formal change in the organization responsible for the payments did not significantly alter the actual practice of how the payments were made.
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel deducts and withholds the same amount from Taxes it collects on behalf of the Palestinian Authority
Click to expand...


Yet another conspiracy theory. You clowns are a real source of 
_The Stupid™_


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Israel will reduce monthly transfers of tax collected on behalf of the Palestinians in what aides to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu described as a response to the killing of two Israelis in Palestinian attacks in the occupied West Bank this week.
> 
> The amount deducted from about $130 million sent to the Palestinian Authority (PA) each month will be equal to stipends it pays militants in Israeli prisons and the families of jailed or slain militants, Netanyahu's office said on Friday.
> Israel to cut Palestinian tax transfers over 'terrorist payouts'



Thanks for that. It's about time.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask any question, and I can give my answer, it may not be an answer you anticipated, but thats your problem not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endless evasion.
> 
> You have given NO ANSWERS.
> 
> But you are more than ready with your:
> 
> "herd mentality"
> 
> "biased"
> 
> and many other quotes you are not even aware where you learned them from.
> 
> That leads our discussion where?
> 
> To a one sided questionnaire where you are the only one to ask the questions, and if I do not answer them.....it is my problem, not yours.
> 
> Oh, I anticipated your answers, make no mistake about it.
> It is what every Israel hater does when they show that they know nothing about the conflict and could not care less.
> 
> They want the whole world, and that includes all the Jews (especially 6 Million American Jews) to agree with them, in order to put a stop to American aid to Israel.
> 
> Once America stops aiding Israel, the UK will stop, France will stop, Germany will stop, so on and so forth.
> 
> And that helps bring a peace treaty between Israel and the Palestinians (Hamas, Abbas, PA, Fatah) how?
> 
> It helps bring an end to the Hamas and PLO charters of destruction of Israel, how?
> 
> It helps put an end to the endless education of hating Israel and Jews in Arab schools in Gaza, the PA and around the world, how?
Click to expand...

Why should israel demand (Jizya payments from anyone else


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will reduce monthly transfers of tax collected on behalf of the Palestinians in what aides to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu described as a response to the killing of two Israelis in Palestinian attacks in the occupied West Bank this week.
> 
> The amount deducted from about $130 million sent to the Palestinian Authority (PA) each month will be equal to stipends it pays militants in Israeli prisons and the families of jailed or slain militants, Netanyahu's office said on Friday.
> Israel to cut Palestinian tax transfers over 'terrorist payouts'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. It's about time.
Click to expand...

You called it one of your "conspiracy theory's" a moment ago


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask any question, and I can give my answer, it may not be an answer you anticipated, but thats your problem not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endless evasion.
> 
> You have given NO ANSWERS.
> 
> But you are more than ready with your:
> 
> "herd mentality"
> 
> "biased"
> 
> and many other quotes you are not even aware where you learned them from.
> 
> That leads our discussion where?
> 
> To a one sided questionnaire where you are the only one to ask the questions, and if I do not answer them.....it is my problem, not yours.
> 
> Oh, I anticipated your answers, make no mistake about it.
> It is what every Israel hater does when they show that they know nothing about the conflict and could not care less.
> 
> They want the whole world, and that includes all the Jews (especially 6 Million American Jews) to agree with them, in order to put a stop to American aid to Israel.
> 
> Once America stops aiding Israel, the UK will stop, France will stop, Germany will stop, so on and so forth.
> 
> And that helps bring a peace treaty between Israel and the Palestinians (Hamas, Abbas, PA, Fatah) how?
> 
> It helps bring an end to the Hamas and PLO charters of destruction of Israel, how?
> 
> It helps put an end to the endless education of hating Israel and Jews in Arab schools in Gaza, the PA and around the world, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should israel demand (Jizya payments from anyone else
Click to expand...


Well......that is a new one.

You truly do not know what the taxes Israel collects for the PA are, and why sometimes it is forced to withhold them, or you are on another
high tide of attempting to spread misinformation.

Which do you prefer?

That Israel continue to supply electricity and water and charging the PA for it, or for Israel to stop supplying such services (done since 1967) and let the PA finally build their own infrastructure with the Billions of dollars they collected for such things, but refuse to build?

You simply have never read the Accords, nor could care less about them:

Why Israel collects taxes for the Palestinians.

That's the arrangement they worked out during the peace accords of the early 1990s. Before the Palestinian Authority was set up, the Israelis taxed imports and exports in the occupied areas and withheld payroll taxes from visiting Palestinian workers. The PLO and the Israeli government had to work out a new taxation system for the newly self-governing areas. The Protocol on Economic Relations of 1994 gave the PA the right to collect taxes directly from its people, and indirectly via Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will reduce monthly transfers of tax collected on behalf of the Palestinians in what aides to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu described as a response to the killing of two Israelis in Palestinian attacks in the occupied West Bank this week.
> 
> The amount deducted from about $130 million sent to the Palestinian Authority (PA) each month will be equal to stipends it pays militants in Israeli prisons and the families of jailed or slain militants, Netanyahu's office said on Friday.
> Israel to cut Palestinian tax transfers over 'terrorist payouts'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. It's about time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called it one of your "conspiracy theory's" a moment ago
Click to expand...


I am sensing a theme here.

Evade, hide, confuse, tire, run them down, run........


----------



## fanger

Israeli's are seeing that too and leaving in droves


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is what the word Jizya means and how it has been used since the 7th Century.

Extortion: Islam and the Jizya

*Jizya (Extortion)*
Does Islam require that people of other faiths pay money to support the Muslim religion?

Muhammad clearly established that people of other religions have to pay a poll tax to Muslims called the _jizya,_ as a reminder of their inferior status. This abrogates an earlier verse stating that there is _"no compulsion in religion"_ and it destroys any pretense that Islam is merely a religion and not a political system.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is what the word Jizya means and how it has been used since the 7th Century.
> 
> Extortion: Islam and the Jizya
> 
> *Jizya (Extortion)*
> Does Islam require that people of other faiths pay money to support the Muslim religion?
> 
> Muhammad clearly established that people of other religions have to pay a poll tax to Muslims called the _jizya,_ as a reminder of their inferior status. This abrogates an earlier verse stating that there is _"no compulsion in religion"_ and it destroys any pretense that Islam is merely a religion and not a political system.


In fact, the Jizya is only for Christians and Jews. Other non-Muslims have to convert or die.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Israeli's are seeing that too and leaving in droves



You started the conversation with a generalized question, and you are ending it with a generalized allegation.

"Droves" he says

D-R-O-V-E-S

(and now he is going to show the link about Israelis "thinking" of leaving Israel       )

Now, google it.


"A debate has been raging in the Israeli left over the past few weeks — primarily in the opinion pages of Haaretz and on my Facebook feed — about Israelis who are choosing to move away from Israel as a political statement"

Read more: http://forward.com/opinion/348998/s...rael-from-within-and-take-a-stand-by-leaving/

----------
Uhmm, some leftist Jews, an ever decreasing number of an already small, small number of Jews, is thinking of leaving Israel and go do their work elsewhere.

Who would have thunk it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"


So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?
Click to expand...


I would very much like to know what your idea of a one state solution is, on that thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would very much like to know what your idea of a one state solution is, on that thread.
Click to expand...

I have. You just never looked.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would very much like to know what your idea of a one state solution is, on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You just never looked.
Click to expand...


You've used the word "decolonize" repeatedly and once posted a link to a UNGA resolution.  But you have never said what that looks like and what it would mean.  Especially what it would mean for the Jewish people.  Though you have been asked many times, and not just by me.  

You either haven't thought about what it means and don't really know.  Or you are deliberately withholding your thoughts on what it means.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would very much like to know what your idea of a one state solution is, on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You just never looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've used the word "decolonize" repeatedly and once posted a link to a UNGA resolution.  But you have never said what that looks like and what it would mean.  Especially what it would mean for the Jewish people.  Though you have been asked many times, and not just by me.
> 
> You either haven't thought about what it means and don't really know.  Or you are deliberately withholding your thoughts on what it means.
Click to expand...

I thought the UN resolution was clear. Do you have a question on any specific point?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel debunk "Apartheid State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with a one state solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would very much like to know what your idea of a one state solution is, on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You just never looked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've used the word "decolonize" repeatedly and once posted a link to a UNGA resolution.  But you have never said what that looks like and what it would mean.  Especially what it would mean for the Jewish people.  Though you have been asked many times, and not just by me.
> 
> You either haven't thought about what it means and don't really know.  Or you are deliberately withholding your thoughts on what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the UN resolution was clear. Do you have a question on any specific point?
Click to expand...


All of the specific points in the OP on the thread in question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is still EI propaganda
Click to expand...

Of course. Everything that is not from israelibullshit.il is propaganda. I understand.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> electronic intifada............of course
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is still EI propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Everything that is not from israelibullshit.il is propaganda. I understand.
Click to expand...


I suggest you go and re-read the points made on the first post of the "One State" thread and either respond to each question there, or not.

All of those questions are a matter of negotiation in the final Peace Treaty, if there ever is going to be one between the PA and Israel.

If you think that the Palestinians would not be asking the very same questions and negotiating about them......you are wrong.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why is there peace between Israel and Jordan? Because King Hussein said “yes” to Israel’s peace offer. He said “yes” because he recognized the humanity of Israelis and the necessity of compromise. He said “yes” because deep down he hated the murder done in his name.

Why is there no peace between Israel and the Palestinians?  Because Mahmoud Abbas and his predecessors said “no” to Israel’s peace offers. They said “no” because they fail to recognize the humanity of Israelis and the necessity of compromise. They said “no” because they celebrate and even reward the acts of violence done in their name.

David Brog - Mahmoud Abbas’ Embrace of Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Israel and Arkansas are great friends, and I thank the people of Arkansas for supporting this essential relationship, which is based on shared values,” said Josh Block, president and CEO of The Israel Project, in a statement. “By passing this bill today, Arkansans are standing strong against discrimination, and are solidly on the right side of history.”

Arkansas legislature passes anti-BDS legislation


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

But in both these cases, the EU doesn't want to admit that it was throwing money away, so it continues to throw good money after bad and pretending that it is making a difference. Unless someone starts asking why the EU auditors aren't looking for results from these missions, they will continue to waste money - and incidentally continue to infantilize the Palestinians by telling them that 25 years after Oslo, they still don't know how to build their own institutions by themselves.

The EU continues to throw money down the drain on "Palestine" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Once again proving that the entire point of "Palestine" is not to create a new nation but to destroy one.

Evergreen cartoon: Turning "Palestine" into a rifle ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“In April 2015 Hamas promoted a new economic plan which was characterized by the imposition of a new tax called “The Solidarity Tax”. Hamas had claimed that this new tax will help the poor of the Gaza Strip, however, in practice, most of the profits from the taxes have been transferred directly to the salaries of Hamas workers. At the same time, Hamas has been imposing new taxes on the Strip’s residents, both directly and indirectly, in addition to improving and expanding old taxes as well."

Updates on a Hamas story under-reported by the BBC


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s also the case that the _Times_ erroneously analyzes the whole settlement issue as if the only variable is the _Israeli_political situation, as opposed to, say, the regional security landscape, the Palestinian Arab political situation, or the _American_ political situation.

New York Times Bungles Settlement Story


----------



## Sixties Fan

A narrative is already emerging that the dread Israeli empire has found yet another way to suppress those stifled still voices of the BDS movement, turning their Mandelaesque leader into one more martyr to free speech who, for some reason, never stops talking (and never stops being given opportunities to be paid to talk).

To which I say “posh.”  But if the BDS “movement” wants to stake its reputation on an ATM salesman/tax cheat who remains unwilling to give up the privileges of the Israeli society he is dedicated to destroying, then I wish them a happy third decade of watching Israel go from strength to strength as their own project continues to burn.

Barghouti’s Bucks (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Actually, by boycotting only one side of the conflict, BDS provides the other side (the Palestinians) incentives not to reach an agreement as pressure mounts on Israel. Especially when considering that the fragile Palestinian leadership depends on this conflict to maintain a decade long dictatorships in the West Bank and Gaza.

Ask yourself why would a Palestinian movement include a Syrian Druze minority in its demands? Why use the words “Arab Lands” and not “Palestinian Lands”? Hold your thoughts, maybe this is just a misunderstanding.

The BDS Movement, What Do They Really Want?


----------



## montelatici

5 straight posts of links to Zionist propaganda sites.  This has to considered spamming.  

Isn't Barghouti's goal to force Israel to become a secular, democratic state with equality for all the people that Israel rules over?  Is that "destroying" a society?  The ANC had similar goals for South Africa and that society wasn't destroyed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“[Jews] did not suffer in Arab countries. There were no pogroms. There was no persecution.”

–Omar Barghouti

And more quotes at :

In Their Own Words – Stop BDS


Boycott Divestment Sanction Israel


----------



## montelatici

BDS is a non-violent method of resistance to the Jewish oppression of the non-Jews and even that is criticized. What would the Jews consider acceptable non-violent resistance?  Or, is resisting Jew oppression, even non-violently, considered antisemitic by Zionist Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> 5 straight posts of links to Zionist propaganda sites.  This has to considered spamming.
> 
> Isn't Barghouti's goal to force Israel to become a secular, democratic state with equality for all the people that Israel rules over?  Is that "destroying" a society?  The ANC had similar goals for South Africa and that society wasn't destroyed.



Do you really not know the meaning of the words you are using, or are you using those words to convince people who know nothing 
about Israel or are somewhat, or totally Anti-Israel as you are?

Israel: Theocratic republic, ethnic democracy or modern secular nation-state?

Secularism in Israel - Wikipedia

-----------
Ancient Israel was run by Priests.

Is modern Israel run by a Rabbi Prime Minister?
A Rabbi Supreme Court?
Is the Knesset all Jewish and all Rabbis?
--------

No, the aim of Barghouti has NEVER, ever been to force Israel to become a secular, democratic State, and you do know that.

His goal is to force Israel to allow Millions of "refugees", when only about 20,000 would be defined as such today, into Israel and destroy Israel as a State.

Move Millions of Arabs into Israel, make it Jewish minority and BINGO, Israel is eventually gone, and the Jews are back as they were about 100 years ago. 

The Jews will not be part of a secular democracy run by Muslims, but a minority, as they always were for 1300 years, having no rights, paying taxes for protection, etc, etc.

THAT IS if the Muslims will be so gracious as to allow the Jews to stay on the land.

The quotes from the link above which I posted tell people all they need to know about Barghouti's intentions and that of the BDS movement and extreme Muslims in general.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I am Palestinian, but I stand with Israel”, Solomon said. “We are the Arabs. We occupy the land of the Jews. This Jewish land. It’s going to be there for ever and ever. I used to be a Muslim. They taught me to hate Israel and the Jewish people. There is no Palestine. It’s a lie. They are using Palestine just to kill the Jewish people. Just to hate the Jews. They teach me to ‘purify al-Aqsa mosque from the filthy Jews’. Palestinians are liars.”

Pro-Israel Palestinian Arab confronts anti-Israel Jews


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 straight posts of links to Zionist propaganda sites.  This has to considered spamming.
> 
> Isn't Barghouti's goal to force Israel to become a secular, democratic state with equality for all the people that Israel rules over?  Is that "destroying" a society?  The ANC had similar goals for South Africa and that society wasn't destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know the meaning of the words you are using, or are you using those words to convince people who know nothing
> about Israel or are somewhat, or totally Anti-Israel as you are?
> 
> Israel: Theocratic republic, ethnic democracy or modern secular nation-state?
> 
> Secularism in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> -----------
> Ancient Israel was run by Priests.
> 
> Is modern Israel run by a Rabbi Prime Minister?
> A Rabbi Supreme Court?
> Is the Knesset all Jewish and all Rabbis?
> --------
> 
> No, the aim of Barghouti has NEVER, ever been to force Israel to become a secular, democratic State, and you do know that.
> 
> His goal is to force Israel to allow Millions of "refugees", when only about 20,000 would be defined as such today, into Israel and destroy Israel as a State.
> 
> Move Millions of Arabs into Israel, make it Jewish minority and BINGO, Israel is eventually gone, and the Jews are back as they were about 100 years ago.
> 
> The Jews will not be part of a secular democracy run by Muslims, but a minority, as they always were for 1300 years, having no rights, paying taxes for protection, etc, etc.
> 
> THAT IS if the Muslims will be so gracious as to allow the Jews to stay on the land.
> 
> The quotes from the link above which I posted tell people all they need to know about Barghouti's intentions and that of the BDS movement and extreme Muslims in general.
Click to expand...


Israel, by definition, is a theocracy.  It was founded based on a religious principle, it calls itself a Jewish state, personal civil law with respect to marriage etc. is religious only, etc.   Land ownership  via the JNF is all religiously based, there is a loyalty oath requires non-Jews to swear loyalty to a Jewish state.  

(If an American Jew were required to swear loyalty to the U.S. as a Christian state, wouldn't that be a theocratic feature of the U.S.?)

Not only is Israel theocratic, it is also not democratic.  Israel rules over and controls non-Jews in East Jerusalem, the WB and Gaza, yet most of the people in those areas do not have the right to vote.

Barghouti is simply employing non-violent resistance to the theocratic and non-democratic state of Israel. His goal is to push Israel into becoming a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the people the state controls and rules over.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> “I am Palestinian, but I stand with Israel”, Solomon said. “We are the Arabs. We occupy the land of the Jews. This Jewish land. It’s going to be there for ever and ever. I used to be a Muslim. They taught me to hate Israel and the Jewish people. There is no Palestine. It’s a lie. They are using Palestine just to kill the Jewish people. Just to hate the Jews. They teach me to ‘purify al-Aqsa mosque from the filthy Jews’. Palestinians are liars.”
> 
> Pro-Israel Palestinian Arab confronts anti-Israel Jews



Now that's hilarious.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 straight posts of links to Zionist propaganda sites.  This has to considered spamming.
> 
> Isn't Barghouti's goal to force Israel to become a secular, democratic state with equality for all the people that Israel rules over?  Is that "destroying" a society?  The ANC had similar goals for South Africa and that society wasn't destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know the meaning of the words you are using, or are you using those words to convince people who know nothing
> about Israel or are somewhat, or totally Anti-Israel as you are?
> 
> Israel: Theocratic republic, ethnic democracy or modern secular nation-state?
> 
> Secularism in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> -----------
> Ancient Israel was run by Priests.
> 
> Is modern Israel run by a Rabbi Prime Minister?
> A Rabbi Supreme Court?
> Is the Knesset all Jewish and all Rabbis?
> --------
> 
> No, the aim of Barghouti has NEVER, ever been to force Israel to become a secular, democratic State, and you do know that.
> 
> His goal is to force Israel to allow Millions of "refugees", when only about 20,000 would be defined as such today, into Israel and destroy Israel as a State.
> 
> Move Millions of Arabs into Israel, make it Jewish minority and BINGO, Israel is eventually gone, and the Jews are back as they were about 100 years ago.
> 
> The Jews will not be part of a secular democracy run by Muslims, but a minority, as they always were for 1300 years, having no rights, paying taxes for protection, etc, etc.
> 
> THAT IS if the Muslims will be so gracious as to allow the Jews to stay on the land.
> 
> The quotes from the link above which I posted tell people all they need to know about Barghouti's intentions and that of the BDS movement and extreme Muslims in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, by definition, is a theocracy.  It was founded based on a religious principle, it calls itself a Jewish state, personal civil law with respect to marriage etc. is religious only, etc.   Land ownership  via the JNF is all religiously based, there is a loyalty oath requires non-Jews to swear loyalty to a Jewish state.
> 
> (If an American Jew were required to swear loyalty to the U.S. as a Christian state, wouldn't that be a theocratic feature of the U.S.?)
> 
> Not only is Israel theocratic, it is also not democratic.  Israel rules over and controls non-Jews in East Jerusalem, the WB and Gaza, yet most of the people in those areas do not have the right to vote.
> 
> Barghouti is simply employing non-violent resistance to the theocratic and non-democratic state of Israel. His goal is to push Israel into becoming a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the people the state controls and rules over.
Click to expand...


"
Not only is Israel theocratic, it is also not democratic.  Israel rules over and controls non-Jews in East Jerusalem, the WB and Gaza, yet most of the people in those areas do not have the right to vote.

Barghouti is simply employing non-violent resistance to the theocratic and non-democratic state of Israel. His goal is to push Israel into becoming a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the people the state controls and rules over.[/QUOTE]"

In your words Israel controls non-Jews in Gaza and Areas A and B
of the West Bank.

In other words, Hamas and the PLO and the PA are absolute no ones.  They do not govern and make the laws in those areas.

In other words, all the EU, US and other donations are going to Israel and not to UNWRA and Gaza directly, nor is it going to the PA, directly.

Neither Turkey, China, Russia, Morocco, etc have been "negotiating" with the people of the areas they rule outside of their own countries.

If what you say is true, then why would Israel bother to do any negotiations, relinquish any lands, etc, if none of the other countries who do what you are accusing Israel of doing, not only are being pressured into freeing those lands, but not offering to negotiate anything with the people in question?

You accuse with no proof.
Yell fire inside a crowded theatre knowing exactly what the result you are looking for is.

Spread the Muslim/Arab/Palestinian cries all you like. 

Israel is a theocracy?
You have only shown words.

I am not going to go into all the Christian countries which require allegiance from non Christians to the country once they become citizens.

And never mind the Muslim ones.  How many non Muslims consider their non Muslim populations citizens of the country to require an allegiance  oath to begin with?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and all true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is still EI propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Everything that is not from israelibullshit.il is propaganda. I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you go and re-read the points made on the first post of the "One State" thread and either respond to each question there, or not.
> 
> All of those questions are a matter of negotiation in the final Peace Treaty, if there ever is going to be one between the PA and Israel.
> 
> If you think that the Palestinians would not be asking the very same questions and negotiating about them......you are wrong.
Click to expand...

Rights are non negotiable. Israel wants the Palestinians to negotiate away their rights. If that were not true, the solution is already written out in decolonizing Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 straight posts of links to Zionist propaganda sites.  This has to considered spamming.
> 
> Isn't Barghouti's goal to force Israel to become a secular, democratic state with equality for all the people that Israel rules over?  Is that "destroying" a society?  The ANC had similar goals for South Africa and that society wasn't destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know the meaning of the words you are using, or are you using those words to convince people who know nothing
> about Israel or are somewhat, or totally Anti-Israel as you are?
> 
> Israel: Theocratic republic, ethnic democracy or modern secular nation-state?
> 
> Secularism in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> -----------
> Ancient Israel was run by Priests.
> 
> Is modern Israel run by a Rabbi Prime Minister?
> A Rabbi Supreme Court?
> Is the Knesset all Jewish and all Rabbis?
> --------
> 
> No, the aim of Barghouti has NEVER, ever been to force Israel to become a secular, democratic State, and you do know that.
> 
> His goal is to force Israel to allow Millions of "refugees", when only about 20,000 would be defined as such today, into Israel and destroy Israel as a State.
> 
> Move Millions of Arabs into Israel, make it Jewish minority and BINGO, Israel is eventually gone, and the Jews are back as they were about 100 years ago.
> 
> The Jews will not be part of a secular democracy run by Muslims, but a minority, as they always were for 1300 years, having no rights, paying taxes for protection, etc, etc.
> 
> THAT IS if the Muslims will be so gracious as to allow the Jews to stay on the land.
> 
> The quotes from the link above which I posted tell people all they need to know about Barghouti's intentions and that of the BDS movement and extreme Muslims in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel, by definition, is a theocracy.  It was founded based on a religious principle, it calls itself a Jewish state, personal civil law with respect to marriage etc. is religious only, etc.   Land ownership  via the JNF is all religiously based, there is a loyalty oath requires non-Jews to swear loyalty to a Jewish state.
> 
> (If an American Jew were required to swear loyalty to the U.S. as a Christian state, wouldn't that be a theocratic feature of the U.S.?)
> 
> Not only is Israel theocratic, it is also not democratic.  Israel rules over and controls non-Jews in East Jerusalem, the WB and Gaza, yet most of the people in those areas do not have the right to vote.
> 
> Barghouti is simply employing non-violent resistance to the theocratic and non-democratic state of Israel. His goal is to push Israel into becoming a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the people the state controls and rules over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> Not only is Israel theocratic, it is also not democratic.  Israel rules over and controls non-Jews in East Jerusalem, the WB and Gaza, yet most of the people in those areas do not have the right to vote.
> 
> Barghouti is simply employing non-violent resistance to the theocratic and non-democratic state of Israel. His goal is to push Israel into becoming a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the people the state controls and rules over.
Click to expand...

"

In your words Israel controls non-Jews in Gaza and Areas A and B
of the West Bank.

In other words, Hamas and the PLO and the PA are absolute no ones.  They do not govern and make the laws in those areas.

In other words, all the EU, US and other donations are going to Israel and not to UNWRA and Gaza directly, nor is it going to the PA, directly.

Neither Turkey, China, Russia, Morocco, etc have been "negotiating" with the people of the areas they rule outside of their own countries.

If what you say is true, then why would Israel bother to do any negotiations, relinquish any lands, etc, if none of the other countries who do what you are accusing Israel of doing, not only are being pressured into freeing those lands, but not offering to negotiate anything with the people in question?

You accuse with no proof.
Yell fire inside a crowded theatre knowing exactly what the result you are looking for is.

Spread the Muslim/Arab/Palestinian cries all you like. 

Israel is a theocracy?
You have only shown words.

I am not going to go into all the Christian countries which require allegiance from non Christians to the country once they become citizens.

And never mind the Muslim ones.  How many non Muslims consider their non Muslim populations citizens of the country to require an allegiance  oath to begin with?[/QUOTE]

1. The International Court of Justice describes the situation of Israeli rule over  Gaza succinctly:

_"In general, this view is based on the scope and degree of control that Israel has retained over the territory of Gaza following the 2005 disengagement – including, inter alia, Israel’s exercise of control over border crossings, the territorial sea adjacent to the Gaza Strip, and the airspace of Gaza; its periodic military incursions within Gaza; its enforcement of no-go areas within Gaza near the border where Israeli settlements used to be; and its regulation of the local monetary market based on the Israeli currency and control of taxes and customs duties. *The retention of such competences by Israel over the territory of Gaza even after the 2005 disengagement overall supports the conclusion that the authority retained by Israel amounts to effective control."*

Opinio Juris  » Blog Archive  The OTP Concludes Israel Is Still Occupying Gaza - Opinio Juris_

2. As far as the West Bank and East Jerusalem, the IDF not only controls the borders, air space and collects taxes and duties, IDF soldiers and Israeli police patrol the area, maintain checkpoints, and control who can travel anywhere within the occupied areas.  This is absolute rule. 

3.  In fact, all aid goes through Israel, one way or another.  Israel can and has blocked aid to Gaza and to the WB.  

_"....the Israeli military occupation persists in both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip. Israel remains the only sovereign government in the area of Israel/Palestine, and the Israeli authorities wield control over border passes, seaports, airports, customs and currency. This control enables the Israeli authorities to determine the conditions for aid and to divert it to goods and services provided by Israeli companies, while restricting and hindering any kind of aid of which they do not approve (AIDA, 2011). Israeli economists have identified an unwritten, but consistently-applied, Israeli policy that prevents Palestinian economic development in sectors which could compete with the Israeli economy...."_
_
http://www.aidwatch.ps/sites/defaul...alAidToPalestiniansFeedsTheIsraeliEconomy.pdf_

4. I don't know of one Christian country that requires sworn allegiance to Christianity to become a citizen, except maybe Vatican City.

As usual, I present facts and you respond with lies and propaganda.  Israel is a theocracy with some elements of a secular state and is undemocratic, by definition.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


>




Some blacks served in the Confederate Army, 10% of the south's free blacks served in the Confederate Army by some estimates. 

Non-whites served in the South African Army during apartheid.  There are always traitors.







 Doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sure......Israel controls the "border" with Gaza.
That is why Hamas just reopened the "border" with Israel all on its own.
And who closed it in the first place?
Hamas

(I wonder how the border between Gaza and Egypt is doing, as Egypt tends to close its border and not allow Gazans in or out most of the year)    

Hamas partially reopens Erez crossing between Israel, Gaza

For first time in months, Egypt opens Gaza border for 48 hours


----------



## montelatici

Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.

"Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."

EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service



Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
Click to expand...


Same thing, the threat was made.  Egypt stays in line except for a short period when the Egyptians elected Morsi democratically.  Of course, he was deposed in a military coup supported by the U.S. and Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Hayom | At the service of a fake reality


montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing, the threat was made.  Egypt stays in line except for a short period when the Egyptians elected Morsi democratically.  Of course, he was deposed in a military coup supported by the U.S. and Israel.
Click to expand...


If my memory serves me right, Egypt and Israel have a peace treaty.
Egypt and Gaza do not.

Maybe.....just very much .....maybe.....that is why there is a give and take between Egypt and Israel?

Who cares about Peace Treaties, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Priceless.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
Click to expand...

The US failed coup in Gaza.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Hayom | At the service of a fake reality
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing, the threat was made.  Egypt stays in line except for a short period when the Egyptians elected Morsi democratically.  Of course, he was deposed in a military coup supported by the U.S. and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right, Egypt and Israel have a peace treaty.
> Egypt and Gaza do not.
> 
> Maybe.....just very much .....maybe.....that is why there is a give and take between Egypt and Israel?
> 
> Who cares about Peace Treaties, right?
Click to expand...


Egypt is not at war with Gaza so why do they need a peace treaty. As for "give and take" well, manufactured fascist regimes tend to stick together, especially with American "influence" over Egypt. If the Egyptian people manage to have a say however, Egyptian protesters break into Israeli embassy building - BBC News


----------



## Sixties Fan

No, Egypt is not at war with Gaza.
Nevertheless, it has taken the following precautions in the past few years:

How Events in Egypt and Syria Paved the Way for Israel’s All-Out Assault on Hamas


https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/world/middleeast/egypt-sinai-peninsula-gaza-buffer-zone.html?_r=0


I would call it more.... "Preventing a War with Gaza"


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US failed coup in Gaza.
Click to expand...


Another of your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Hayom | At the service of a fake reality
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt opens the Gaza border only with Israeli and U.S. tacit approval.  The U.S. has threatened to stop financial aid to Egypt if it opens the border with Gaza.  It accuses Egypt of allowing smuggling when Egypt opess the border without permission. Give it up, you only have propaganda.
> 
> "Last week, both houses of U.S. Congress agreed to withhold 100 million dollars in financial assistance to Egypt following Israeli claims that Egyptian authorities were failing to prevent weapons smuggling to the Gaza Strip. Cairo, for its part, denounced the decision, while local political analysts saw the move as a heavy-handed pressure tactic on the part of Washington’s pro-Israel lobby."
> 
> EGYPT: U.S. Congress Conditions Aid on Border Containment | Inter Press Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2007, wonder what might have happened since then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing, the threat was made.  Egypt stays in line except for a short period when the Egyptians elected Morsi democratically.  Of course, he was deposed in a military coup supported by the U.S. and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right, Egypt and Israel have a peace treaty.
> Egypt and Gaza do not.
> 
> Maybe.....just very much .....maybe.....that is why there is a give and take between Egypt and Israel?
> 
> Who cares about Peace Treaties, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is not at war with Gaza so why do they need a peace treaty. As for "give and take" well, manufactured fascist regimes tend to stick together, especially with American "influence" over Egypt. If the Egyptian people manage to have a say however, Egyptian protesters break into Israeli embassy building - BBC News
Click to expand...


That article is seven years old. 

If you choose to review some more current, relevant news, you will notice that Egypt is protecting its border from Pal'istanian terrorists and destroying Pal'istanian smuggling tunnels. 

People get it - you're a frantic Jew hater / self-hater. Scouring the web for seven year old news articles as toothless testimony to prove a worthless point is.... pretty desperate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The listing as a terrorism entity followed the Canada Revenue Agency's (CRA) 2011 revocation of their charitable status after a multi-year investigation showed that IRFAN had been funding Hamas, otherwise known as the Muslim Brotherhood in the Palestinian territories. The CRA also made it clear that IRFAN was the successor organization to the Jerusalem Fund for Human Services (JFHS) which had also been funding Hamas. The CRA also observed that IRFAN was deliberately constructed to circumvent the Government of Canada so that it could fund Hamas after the Government of Canada refused to grant the JFHS charitable status.

Muslim Brotherhood Front Group Seeking Removal of Listing as a "Terrorism Entity"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not even journalists abroad are safe; the Palestinian General Intelligence service reportedly provided the Palestinian Foreign Ministry a list of all the opponents of Mahmoud Abbas living abroad so that he could use his loyalists to silence them. The suppression of criticism also extends to social media, which is monitored by the PA security services to track people “inciting against Palestinian institutions.”

Why Don’t Supporters of Palestinians Care About PA Abuses?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Furthermore, one of the criteria set out by the authors of the ESCWA report is whether “discrete inhuman acts…serve the core purpose of racial domination.” Annex 1 notes that this “evidence” comes from Tilley’s book, where she cites Public Committee Against Torture in Israel (PCATI) 13 times in Chapter 4 alone. NGO Monitor research has shown that PCATI’s claims and allegations are unverifiable, thus making Tilley’s evidence of “torture in Israel” being “carried out in an orderly and institutional fashion” similarly questionable at best.

Once Again, NGOs Are at the Center of a UN Blunder


----------



## montelatici

Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.



"*No one* believes you"
Could you enumerate that list?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Not even journalists abroad are safe; the Palestinian General Intelligence service reportedly provided the Palestinian Foreign Ministry a list of all the opponents of Mahmoud Abbas living abroad so that he could use his loyalists to silence them. The suppression of criticism also extends to social media, which is monitored by the PA security services to track people “inciting against Palestinian institutions.”
> 
> Why Don’t Supporters of Palestinians Care About PA Abuses?


Palestinian Priest: Oust PA and Start Civil Disobedience

Senior Christian Priest in Ramallah Monsignor Manuel Musallam severely criticized the Palestinian Authority (PA)’s security cooperation with Israel which has led to the death of tens of Palestinian resistance fighters in West Bank, Al-Resalah newspaper reported.

In a recent interview with the paper, Musallam called on Palestinians in the occupied West Bank to oust the PA and start civil disobedience against it and the Israeli occupation.

“Oust the PA, its security cooperation and the Oslo Accords which brought it,” he said.

Anger against the PA Growing: PFLP Suspends Participation in Elections

The Popular Front for The Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) announced on Monday that it was suspending its participation in local Palestinian elections scheduled for May, in protest of Palestinian Authority (PA) security forces’ violent repression of demonstrations in the occupied West Bank a day earlier.

Jarrar said that the PFLP would only reconsider the possibility of engaging in the electoral process if all PA officers involved in assaulting protesters were held accountable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Furthermore, one of the criteria set out by the authors of the ESCWA report is whether “discrete inhuman acts…serve the core purpose of racial domination.” Annex 1 notes that this “evidence” comes from Tilley’s book, where she cites Public Committee Against Torture in Israel (PCATI) 13 times in Chapter 4 alone. NGO Monitor research has shown that PCATI’s claims and allegations are unverifiable, thus making Tilley’s evidence of “torture in Israel” being “carried out in an orderly and institutional fashion” similarly questionable at best.
> 
> Once Again, NGOs Are at the Center of a UN Blunder


----------



## Challenger

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*No one* believes you"
> Could you enumerate that list?
Click to expand...


A fair point, perhaps montelatici should have written, "no rational and objective person believes you or the sites you link to. You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara."


----------



## American_Jihad

*SOUTH TEL AVIV OVERTAKEN BY ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS*
*South Tel Aviv citizens afraid to leave their homes after dark.*
March 27, 2017

Gilad Zwick





*Reprinted En.mida.org.il.*

Last week, a 29 year old illegal immigrant from Eritrea was charged with the attempted rape of an 80 year old woman in South Tel Aviv. The victim, in describing the attack, said “he beat me and dragged me across the floor.” Later in the week, a 40 year old woman was brutally raped near the Old Central Bus Station in Tel Aviv. The perpetrator is still on the loose.

Over the past few years, urban neighborhoods throughout Europe have been overtaken by refugees and illegal immigrant populations. Crime has risen, local populations have lost their sense of security, and areas have become no-go zones for police. South Tel Aviv is on the precipice of becoming like these European cities. Yet the media remains silent, and the ruling class are oblivious to the situation.

Last week’s violent acts in South Tel Aviv are not sporadic instances, but tragically have become the norm. Last week, during a protest involving illegal immigrant groups, residents of South Tel Aviv and local police were ridiculed and berated by illegal immigrants who screamed ‘the police are ISIS’, ‘this is not your country’, ‘your country is sh-t’, ‘you are not a Jew’. Many police were needed to quell the demonstrations, which turned violent towards the end, as illegal immigrants began attacking residents filming the protest. In previous documented cases, illegal immigrants are seen hitting an elderly Israeli with a wood plank, while in other instances saying “the Nazis should be thanked” and showing admiration for Hitler.

...

This revolution is happening in the heart of Israel and only a mile from its central business hub. The refusal of the mainstream media to report on the plight of South Tel Aviv residents, and the ruling class turning a blind eye, has left a majority of Israelis in the dark as to the severity of the situation. Those who have urged the government to take action have been overcome by a judiciary system bending over backwards to facilitate the illegal immigrant population and erode the Jewish identity of the state. If this can happen in Israel, a country whose Jewish national identity has never been in question, then no country is immune.

South Tel Aviv Overtaken by Illegal Immigrants


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> No, Egypt is not at war with Gaza.
> Nevertheless, it has taken the following precautions in the past few years:
> 
> How Events in Egypt and Syria Paved the Way for Israel’s All-Out Assault on Hamas
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/world/middleeast/egypt-sinai-peninsula-gaza-buffer-zone.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I would call it more.... "Preventing a War with Gaza"



So now you posit that Gaza is a threat to Egypt? Seriously? The reality is that the dictator of Egypt, al-Sisi, was having so many internal problems with his own people, like all dictators before him, he created a "foreign threat" to divert their and the rest of the world's attention.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Not even journalists abroad are safe; the Palestinian General Intelligence service reportedly provided the Palestinian Foreign Ministry a list of all the opponents of Mahmoud Abbas living abroad so that he could use his loyalists to silence them. The suppression of criticism also extends to social media, which is monitored by the PA security services to track people “inciting against Palestinian institutions.”
> 
> Why Don’t Supporters of Palestinians Care About PA Abuses?



Strawman argument. I, for one, along with many others, have always said the post Oslo PA is just a Quisling regime controlled by Zionist Israel and America; Mahmoud Abbas does what he's told to do.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Egypt is not at war with Gaza.
> Nevertheless, it has taken the following precautions in the past few years:
> 
> How Events in Egypt and Syria Paved the Way for Israel’s All-Out Assault on Hamas
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/world/middleeast/egypt-sinai-peninsula-gaza-buffer-zone.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I would call it more.... "Preventing a War with Gaza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you posit that Gaza is a threat to Egypt? Seriously? The reality is that the dictator of Egypt, al-Sisi, was having so many internal problems with his own people, like all dictators before him, he created a "foreign threat" to divert their and the rest of the world's attention.
Click to expand...


You people and your conspiracy theorists are a hoot. 

The Gaza tunnel rats are not a threat to Egypt? You can do your own research for the information. Egypt has been systematically flooding / destroying those tunnels.


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> *SOUTH TEL AVIV OVERTAKEN BY ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS*
> *South Tel Aviv citizens afraid to leave their homes after dark.*
> March 27, 2017
> 
> Gilad Zwick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reprinted En.mida.org.il.*
> 
> Last week, a 29 year old illegal immigrant from Eritrea was charged with the attempted rape of an 80 year old woman in South Tel Aviv. The victim, in describing the attack, said “he beat me and dragged me across the floor.” Later in the week, a 40 year old woman was brutally raped near the Old Central Bus Station in Tel Aviv. The perpetrator is still on the loose.
> 
> Over the past few years, urban neighborhoods throughout Europe have been overtaken by refugees and illegal immigrant populations. Crime has risen, local populations have lost their sense of security, and areas have become no-go zones for police. South Tel Aviv is on the precipice of becoming like these European cities. Yet the media remains silent, and the ruling class are oblivious to the situation.
> 
> Last week’s violent acts in South Tel Aviv are not sporadic instances, but tragically have become the norm. Last week, during a protest involving illegal immigrant groups, residents of South Tel Aviv and local police were ridiculed and berated by illegal immigrants who screamed ‘the police are ISIS’, ‘this is not your country’, ‘your country is sh-t’, ‘you are not a Jew’. Many police were needed to quell the demonstrations, which turned violent towards the end, as illegal immigrants began attacking residents filming the protest. In previous documented cases, illegal immigrants are seen hitting an elderly Israeli with a wood plank, while in other instances saying “the Nazis should be thanked” and showing admiration for Hitler.
> 
> ...
> 
> This revolution is happening in the heart of Israel and only a mile from its central business hub. The refusal of the mainstream media to report on the plight of South Tel Aviv residents, and the ruling class turning a blind eye, has left a majority of Israelis in the dark as to the severity of the situation. Those who have urged the government to take action have been overcome by a judiciary system bending over backwards to facilitate the illegal immigrant population and erode the Jewish identity of the state. If this can happen in Israel, a country whose Jewish national identity has never been in question, then no country is immune.
> 
> South Tel Aviv Overtaken by Illegal Immigrants



Have the Zionists changed their minds then? 'We are prisoners here', say migrants at Israel's desert detention camp


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even journalists abroad are safe; the Palestinian General Intelligence service reportedly provided the Palestinian Foreign Ministry a list of all the opponents of Mahmoud Abbas living abroad so that he could use his loyalists to silence them. The suppression of criticism also extends to social media, which is monitored by the PA security services to track people “inciting against Palestinian institutions.”
> 
> Why Don’t Supporters of Palestinians Care About PA Abuses?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Priest: Oust PA and Start Civil Disobedience
> 
> Senior Christian Priest in Ramallah Monsignor Manuel Musallam severely criticized the Palestinian Authority (PA)’s security cooperation with Israel which has led to the death of tens of Palestinian resistance fighters in West Bank, Al-Resalah newspaper reported.
> 
> In a recent interview with the paper, Musallam called on Palestinians in the occupied West Bank to oust the PA and start civil disobedience against it and the Israeli occupation.
> 
> “Oust the PA, its security cooperation and the Oslo Accords which brought it,” he said.
> 
> Anger against the PA Growing: PFLP Suspends Participation in Elections
> 
> The Popular Front for The Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) announced on Monday that it was suspending its participation in local Palestinian elections scheduled for May, in protest of Palestinian Authority (PA) security forces’ violent repression of demonstrations in the occupied West Bank a day earlier.
> 
> Jarrar said that the PFLP would only reconsider the possibility of engaging in the electoral process if all PA officers involved in assaulting protesters were held accountable.
Click to expand...


Politics of the Death Cult


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Egypt is not at war with Gaza.
> Nevertheless, it has taken the following precautions in the past few years:
> 
> How Events in Egypt and Syria Paved the Way for Israel’s All-Out Assault on Hamas
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/world/middleeast/egypt-sinai-peninsula-gaza-buffer-zone.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I would call it more.... "Preventing a War with Gaza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you posit that Gaza is a threat to Egypt? Seriously? The reality is that the dictator of Egypt, al-Sisi, was having so many internal problems with his own people, like all dictators before him, he created a "foreign threat" to divert their and the rest of the world's attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people and your conspiracy theorists are a hoot.
> 
> The Gaza tunnel rats are not a threat to Egypt? You can do your own research for the information. Egypt has been systematically flooding / destroying those tunnels.
Click to expand...

Two different issues.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even journalists abroad are safe; the Palestinian General Intelligence service reportedly provided the Palestinian Foreign Ministry a list of all the opponents of Mahmoud Abbas living abroad so that he could use his loyalists to silence them. The suppression of criticism also extends to social media, which is monitored by the PA security services to track people “inciting against Palestinian institutions.”
> 
> Why Don’t Supporters of Palestinians Care About PA Abuses?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Priest: Oust PA and Start Civil Disobedience
> 
> Senior Christian Priest in Ramallah Monsignor Manuel Musallam severely criticized the Palestinian Authority (PA)’s security cooperation with Israel which has led to the death of tens of Palestinian resistance fighters in West Bank, Al-Resalah newspaper reported.
> 
> In a recent interview with the paper, Musallam called on Palestinians in the occupied West Bank to oust the PA and start civil disobedience against it and the Israeli occupation.
> 
> “Oust the PA, its security cooperation and the Oslo Accords which brought it,” he said.
> 
> Anger against the PA Growing: PFLP Suspends Participation in Elections
> 
> The Popular Front for The Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) announced on Monday that it was suspending its participation in local Palestinian elections scheduled for May, in protest of Palestinian Authority (PA) security forces’ violent repression of demonstrations in the occupied West Bank a day earlier.
> 
> Jarrar said that the PFLP would only reconsider the possibility of engaging in the electoral process if all PA officers involved in assaulting protesters were held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics of the Death Cult
Click to expand...

I was shooting guns at that age myself.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*No one* believes you"
> Could you enumerate that list?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I should have said that anyone that has access to the facts does not believe the lies of the propaganda sites. On one side or the other. Obviously, the majority of the Israel Firsters only use information they garner from Hasbara propaganda sites.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*No one* believes you"
> Could you enumerate that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have said that anyone that has access to the facts does not believe the lies of the propaganda sites. On one side or the other. Obviously, the majority of the Israel Firsters only use information they garner from Hasbara propaganda sites.
Click to expand...


What are you doing on this site????

You are not reading or discussing anything posted, all you do is attempt to make the Pro Israel side look like liars without showing any proof of those accusations.

It is the same with Challenger and Timmore and others.

Can you truly not discuss the issues set up for the past 100 years?
The riots on the Jews, the attacks on the Jews, the expulsion of the Jews from 1920 to 1948, from Gaza to TransJordan to Judea and Samaria and the Jewish Quarter (Jewish, not the Armenian, the Muslim or the third one) of Jerusalem?

Can you truly not debunk your accusations that Israel is an Apartheid State which is ethnically cleansing not only the West Bank and Gaza, but Israel itself of all the Arabs living there?
Which is debunked by the Arabs themselves who live there and by South Africans, and others who hated Israel until they visited and saw with their own eyes what it is like living in Israel?


WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING HERE?  Jew haters.  Israel haters.
So much hatred learned from who knows where (We do know where it comes from)  you do not care about Jews if your life depended on any one of them saving it if there was no other human being left alive on the planet !!!!

I see that you have as much hatred for the word Harbara as you have for the word Jew, or Israel.

Israel does not have the right to exist, Jews have no right to live, and Jews have no right to defend themselves no matter what the accusations may be.

And to you, it does not come from 2000 years of Jews being accused of this and that at every opportunity. Compounded by 1400 years of Islamic accusations against Jews.

To you, it comes from "Jewish behavior", or from "converts to Judaism" who came to "colonize other people's land".

Posting Palllywood and other Muslim ways to attempt to discredit Jews and Israel is not proof of your points, because they are easily debunkable.

You bring posts on migrants from Eritrea, etc, which is a domestic issue, a domestic issue which exists in every country and which is dealt with in the same way until the migrants can be made to leave.

Deal with the PLO, Fatah, Hamas charters and what is written in them?

NO

Deal with the fact that the Arab Muslims NEVER, and EVER, organized and fought to their death against the European Turkish Ottoman Empire in order to free "their land", as they are doing now against their hated Jews?
(Hatred which comes from their Koran and other writings and from nowhere else)

NO

You are here to BASH and delegitimize  Israel and Jews. (and Paul of Tarsus continues to laugh in his grave)

It is your reason for living , and living for it makes you feel good about yourselves.

YOU have nothing to lose.

You are not the poor Arabs in Gaza or the West Bank who are stuck with Hamas and the PA and the Charters of destruction of Israel.

You are not the Jews in Israel or anywhere else who are being threatened and attacked and killed on a daily basis.
(Never mind that Jews are not attacking and blowing up Arabs and Muslims all over the world)

It affects you in the most ZERO way possible.


Do yo know how to read?

Do you know how to rationalize?

DO you know how to do a proper research about the issues brought up?


If not, and you do not want to do any of it, AT ALL, then....


WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON THIS THREAD BESIDES :

Dodging the issues, attacking the posters and making demands that this thread be stopped?

FEEL FREE to not return to this thread, or the other one I started, if you insist in not bringing anything worthwhile to discuss or say on this thread.

I made this thread open to different discussions on Israel/Palestine, but NOT for the haters to be abusive and authoritarian and controlling and demanding that this thread cease to exist. (sounds too much like Jew haters demanding that Israel cease to exist.  I wonder why !!!)


YOU cannot deal with reading and discussing the posts,  go somewhere else!!!!


----------



## montelatici

You are exclusively a Hasbara propaganda shill. I return to see if you will ever link to something other than a Hasbara propaganda site.  To date, that hasn't happened.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> You are exclusively a Hasbara propaganda shill. I return to see if you will ever link to something other than a Hasbara propaganda site.  To date, that hasn't happened.



It will be my pleasure to continue to post the links I do, regardless of the fact that you do not care for them.

This is what you cannot deal with.

_Hasbara
"The natural response against anti-Zionism which derives from the hatred of Jews and the desire to destroy Israel as a sovereign Jewish nation"_

You cannot deal with the response to endless attacks against Jews and Israel, that is your problem.

Your attempt to turn the word Hasbara into something ugly and to be disdained, a you do with the words Israel and Jews,  is YOUR PROBLEM, and no one else's. 

A country, a people, is to never be allowed to defend itself against accusations and should simply go to the chopping block.

It is called JEW HATRED.

Pure and simple.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*No one* believes you"
> Could you enumerate that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have said that anyone that has access to the facts does not believe the lies of the propaganda sites. On one side or the other. Obviously, the majority of the Israel Firsters only use information they garner from Hasbara propaganda sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing on this site????
> 
> You are not reading or discussing anything posted, all you do is attempt to make the Pro Israel side look like liars without showing any proof of those accusations.
> 
> It is the same with Challenger and Timmore and others.
> 
> Can you truly not discuss the issues set up for the past 100 years?
> The riots on the Jews, the attacks on the Jews, the expulsion of the Jews from 1920 to 1948, from Gaza to TransJordan to Judea and Samaria and the Jewish Quarter (Jewish, not the Armenian, the Muslim or the third one) of Jerusalem?
> 
> Can you truly not debunk your accusations that Israel is an Apartheid State which is ethnically cleansing not only the West Bank and Gaza, but Israel itself of all the Arabs living there?
> Which is debunked by the Arabs themselves who live there and by South Africans, and others who hated Israel until they visited and saw with their own eyes what it is like living in Israel?
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING HERE?  Jew haters.  Israel haters.
> So much hatred learned from who knows where (We do know where it comes from)  you do not care about Jews if your life depended on any one of them saving it if there was no other human being left alive on the planet !!!!
> 
> I see that you have as much hatred for the word Harbara as you have for the word Jew, or Israel.
> 
> Israel does not have the right to exist, Jews have no right to live, and Jews have no right to defend themselves no matter what the accusations may be.
> 
> And to you, it does not come from 2000 years of Jews being accused of this and that at every opportunity. Compounded by 1400 years of Islamic accusations against Jews.
> 
> To you, it comes from "Jewish behavior", or from "converts to Judaism" who came to "colonize other people's land".
> 
> Posting Palllywood and other Muslim ways to attempt to discredit Jews and Israel is not proof of your points, because they are easily debunkable.
> 
> You bring posts on migrants from Eritrea, etc, which is a domestic issue, a domestic issue which exists in every country and which is dealt with in the same way until the migrants can be made to leave.
> 
> Deal with the PLO, Fatah, Hamas charters and what is written in them?
> 
> NO
> 
> Deal with the fact that the Arab Muslims NEVER, and EVER, organized and fought to their death against the European Turkish Ottoman Empire in order to free "their land", as they are doing now against their hated Jews?
> (Hatred which comes from their Koran and other writings and from nowhere else)
> 
> NO
> 
> You are here to BASH and delegitimize  Israel and Jews. (and Paul of Tarsus continues to laugh in his grave)
> 
> It is your reason for living , and living for it makes you feel good about yourselves.
> 
> YOU have nothing to lose.
> 
> You are not the poor Arabs in Gaza or the West Bank who are stuck with Hamas and the PA and the Charters of destruction of Israel.
> 
> You are not the Jews in Israel or anywhere else who are being threatened and attacked and killed on a daily basis.
> (Never mind that Jews are not attacking and blowing up Arabs and Muslims all over the world)
> 
> It affects you in the most ZERO way possible.
> 
> 
> Do yo know how to read?
> 
> Do you know how to rationalize?
> 
> DO you know how to do a proper research about the issues brought up?
> 
> 
> If not, and you do not want to do any of it, AT ALL, then....
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON THIS THREAD BESIDES :
> 
> Dodging the issues, attacking the posters and making demands that this thread be stopped?
> 
> FEEL FREE to not return to this thread, or the other one I started, if you insist in not bringing anything worthwhile to discuss or say on this thread.
> 
> I made this thread open to different discussions on Israel/Palestine, but NOT for the haters to be abusive and authoritarian and controlling and demanding that this thread cease to exist. (sounds too much like Jew haters demanding that Israel cease to exist.  I wonder why !!!)
> 
> 
> YOU cannot deal with reading and discussing the posts,  go somewhere else!!!!
Click to expand...


Wow...someone must have hit a nerve, either that or he/she/it has run out of meds. 

Perhaps if "60's" actually bothered to raise issues worthy of discussion, we might be able to discuss them, but all this thread contains is a catalogue of the usual BS from Zionist Hasbara sites and is just designed to promote pro-Zionist views. I could just as easily go to a site like The Electronic Intefada and create a thread called "All the news anti-Palestinian posters will not read or discuss"

So take a breath, and go lie down in a dark room for a while. Then come back with topics worth discussing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arabs did not need the Nazis to teach them to hate Jews. In her book From Time Immemorial, Joan Peters lists Arab attacks on Jews recorded as far back as the 15th century, including multiple attacks just in Hebron alone:

1775: Blood libel is spread against Jews in Hebron, resulting in mob violence. [p. 179]


1834: Jews in Hebron are massacred by "Egyptian soldiers who came to put down a local Muslim rebellion" [p. 183]


1848 Hebron plundered. [p. 191]


1848-1878: Reports from the British Consulate in Jerusalem document scores of anti-Jewish violence. Example--"July, 1851: It is my duty to report to Your Excellency that the Jews in Hebron have been greatly alarmed by threats of the Moslems there at the commencement of Ramadan..."


1858: Muslim in Hebron is confronted with his theft and vandalism of Jews and responds that "his right derived from time immemorial in his family, to enter Jewish houses, and take toll or contributions at any time without giving account" [p. 173]
But times have changed, Overt antisemitism is now being excused.

Attacking Jews does not get the same reaction today.

In 1995, an Austrian prosecutor decided that calling for the death of Jews is a valid form of criticism of Israel.

This year, a German court decided that firebombing a synagogue was not really antisemitism -- it was just criticism of Israel.

And the excuse of "criticism of Israel" is used to excuse more than mere violence.

Today, terrorist Rasmeah Odeh is considered a prominent speaker on women's rights.

One Doesn't Need Nazis To Have Jew-Hatred -- Or Excuse It (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always posting links to propaganda sites.  You know, we could start a similar thread posting to anti-Jew, anti-Israel sites, but what would it prove?  That we are as irrational as you? No one believes you or the sites you link to.  You are only making a fool of yourself Mr. Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*No one* believes you"
> Could you enumerate that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have said that anyone that has access to the facts does not believe the lies of the propaganda sites. On one side or the other. Obviously, the majority of the Israel Firsters only use information they garner from Hasbara propaganda sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing on this site????
> 
> You are not reading or discussing anything posted, all you do is attempt to make the Pro Israel side look like liars without showing any proof of those accusations.
> 
> It is the same with Challenger and Timmore and others.
> 
> Can you truly not discuss the issues set up for the past 100 years?
> The riots on the Jews, the attacks on the Jews, the expulsion of the Jews from 1920 to 1948, from Gaza to TransJordan to Judea and Samaria and the Jewish Quarter (Jewish, not the Armenian, the Muslim or the third one) of Jerusalem?
> 
> Can you truly not debunk your accusations that Israel is an Apartheid State which is ethnically cleansing not only the West Bank and Gaza, but Israel itself of all the Arabs living there?
> Which is debunked by the Arabs themselves who live there and by South Africans, and others who hated Israel until they visited and saw with their own eyes what it is like living in Israel?
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING HERE?  Jew haters.  Israel haters.
> So much hatred learned from who knows where (We do know where it comes from)  you do not care about Jews if your life depended on any one of them saving it if there was no other human being left alive on the planet !!!!
> 
> I see that you have as much hatred for the word Harbara as you have for the word Jew, or Israel.
> 
> Israel does not have the right to exist, Jews have no right to live, and Jews have no right to defend themselves no matter what the accusations may be.
> 
> And to you, it does not come from 2000 years of Jews being accused of this and that at every opportunity. Compounded by 1400 years of Islamic accusations against Jews.
> 
> To you, it comes from "Jewish behavior", or from "converts to Judaism" who came to "colonize other people's land".
> 
> Posting Palllywood and other Muslim ways to attempt to discredit Jews and Israel is not proof of your points, because they are easily debunkable.
> 
> You bring posts on migrants from Eritrea, etc, which is a domestic issue, a domestic issue which exists in every country and which is dealt with in the same way until the migrants can be made to leave.
> 
> Deal with the PLO, Fatah, Hamas charters and what is written in them?
> 
> NO
> 
> Deal with the fact that the Arab Muslims NEVER, and EVER, organized and fought to their death against the European Turkish Ottoman Empire in order to free "their land", as they are doing now against their hated Jews?
> (Hatred which comes from their Koran and other writings and from nowhere else)
> 
> NO
> 
> You are here to BASH and delegitimize  Israel and Jews. (and Paul of Tarsus continues to laugh in his grave)
> 
> It is your reason for living , and living for it makes you feel good about yourselves.
> 
> YOU have nothing to lose.
> 
> You are not the poor Arabs in Gaza or the West Bank who are stuck with Hamas and the PA and the Charters of destruction of Israel.
> 
> You are not the Jews in Israel or anywhere else who are being threatened and attacked and killed on a daily basis.
> (Never mind that Jews are not attacking and blowing up Arabs and Muslims all over the world)
> 
> It affects you in the most ZERO way possible.
> 
> 
> Do yo know how to read?
> 
> Do you know how to rationalize?
> 
> DO you know how to do a proper research about the issues brought up?
> 
> 
> If not, and you do not want to do any of it, AT ALL, then....
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON THIS THREAD BESIDES :
> 
> Dodging the issues, attacking the posters and making demands that this thread be stopped?
> 
> FEEL FREE to not return to this thread, or the other one I started, if you insist in not bringing anything worthwhile to discuss or say on this thread.
> 
> I made this thread open to different discussions on Israel/Palestine, but NOT for the haters to be abusive and authoritarian and controlling and demanding that this thread cease to exist. (sounds too much like Jew haters demanding that Israel cease to exist.  I wonder why !!!)
> 
> 
> YOU cannot deal with reading and discussing the posts,  go somewhere else!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...someone must have hit a nerve, either that or he/she/it has run out of meds.
> 
> Perhaps if "60's" actually bothered to raise issues worthy of discussion, we might be able to discuss them, but all this thread contains is a catalogue of the usual BS from Zionist Hasbara sites and is just designed to promote pro-Zionist views. I could just as easily go to a site like The Electronic Intefada and create a thread called "All the news anti-Palestinian posters will not read or discuss"
> 
> So take a breath, and go lie down in a dark room for a while. Then come back with topics worth discussing.
Click to expand...


Considering that each and every one of you starts a new thread on a daily basis, it is a wonder that you cannot find topics "worth discussing" in any one of them.

But then......


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are thousands of similar such recipients. Every single month. Eight percent of the entire PA budget is devoted to the payment of what the PA insists be called "salaries", not welfare payments. The Abbas regime is chronically unable to meet its financial obligations but reiterates over and again [source] that the payments we're talking about will not be cut back. Who says they have no principles?

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 28-Mar-17: The US can end the Palestinian Arab bureaucracy of terror


----------



## montelatici

Keep it up.  Constant blasting of Hasbara propaganda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looking for Palestinian People's Archeology.  Why is it so elusive?
-----------------
The archaeological dig was launched prior to the construction of a new residential neighborhood in the area and, according to the Israel Antiquities Authority (IAA) district archaeologist for Judah, Dr. Amit Shadman, “the excavations will be followed by the site’s preservation and development as an archaeological site in the heart of the new neighborhood.”

Discoveries at the site included “eight ritual baths, cisterns and hiding refuges, along with rock-hewn industrial installations,” the IAA said.

2,000-Year-Old Jewish Community Unearthed Near Beit Shemesh


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> EI submissions regularly utilize highly biased and politicized rhetoric, accusing Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” “genocide,” “massacres” and the “Judaization of Jerusalem.”
> Publishes articles in which terrorist attacks are described as “allegedly” having taken place and condemning Israel for actions taken to protect the lives of civilians.
> Holocaust references appear frequently in his Abunimah’s comments. He calls Gaza a “ghetto for surplus non-Jews,” compares the Israeli press to “Der Sturmer,” and claims “Supporting Zionism is not atonement for the Holocaust, but its continuation in spirit.” He calls Gaza a “concentration camp” and repeated a claim that IDF statements are the words “of a Nazi.”
> Labels PA President Mahmud Abbas and Prime Minister Salam Fayyad as “collaborators”, and PA participation in peace talks as “collaboration.” Collaboration is punishable by death in the PA and Gaza.<<
> They are terrorist propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> But anyone surveying the catastrophe in Gaza — the mass destruction, the death toll of more than 100 Palestinians for every Israeli, the thousands of sadistic injuries — would surely conclude that Palestinians could never overcome Israel and resistance is a delusion at best.
> 
> True, in terms of ability to murder and destroy, Israel is unmatched. But Israel’s problem is not, as its propaganda insists, “terrorism” to be defeated by sufficient application of high explosives. Its problem is legitimacy, or rather a profound and irreversible lack of it. Israel simply cannot bomb its way to legitimacy.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is still EI propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Everything that is not from israelibullshit.il is propaganda. I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you go and re-read the points made on the first post of the "One State" thread and either respond to each question there, or not.
> 
> All of those questions are a matter of negotiation in the final Peace Treaty, if there ever is going to be one between the PA and Israel.
> 
> If you think that the Palestinians would not be asking the very same questions and negotiating about them......you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rights are non negotiable. Israel wants the Palestinians to negotiate away their rights. If that were not true, the solution is already written out in decolonizing Palestine.
Click to expand...



what country gave palestinians these rights?


----------



## montelatici

1400 years earlier.

"Archaeologists have unearthed traces of a previously unknown, 14th-century Canaanite city buried underneath the ruins of another city in Israel.

The traces include an Egyptian amulet of Amenhotep III and several pottery vessels from the Late Bronze Age unearthed at the site of Gezer, an ancient Canaanite city."
Ancient City Discovered Beneath Biblical-Era Ruins in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ideology that "Palestine" is to be created from the blood of "Martyrs" echoes Fatah leaders' promotion and encouragement of terror and glorification of terrorists, which Palestinian Media Watch has recently documented in a report released earlier this month in the American Congress.  

Last year, Shabiba at Birzeit University campaigned with a poster calling for murder. It showed a knife dripping with blood, shaped as the PA's map of "Palestine" that includes the PA areas as well as all of Israel. The poster's text:
"Plant it [the knife] in the heart of your enemy"
[Official Fatah Facebook page, April 26, 2016]


Fatah students: Martyrs' blood will create state - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> 1400 years earlier.
> 
> "Archaeologists have unearthed traces of a previously unknown, 14th-century Canaanite city buried underneath the ruins of another city in Israel.
> 
> The traces include an Egyptian amulet of Amenhotep III and several pottery vessels from the Late Bronze Age unearthed at the site of Gezer, an ancient Canaanite city."
> Ancient City Discovered Beneath Biblical-Era Ruins in Israel



Canaanite.
Not Palestinian.

You simply do not know the difference.


----------



## montelatici

The ancestors of the Palestinians include the Canaanites as well as the other people that lived in the area.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> The ancestors of the Palestinians include the Canaanites as well as the other people that lived in the area.



I marked your post "Funny" because it took until the 20th century for these 
"descendants of Canaanites" to come forward, and ONLY when the indigenous wanted to recreate their ancient Nation.

Now, either these are amazingly "slow" descendants of the Canaanites, or....there must be another explanation as to why it would take them over 3000 years to come forward as being descendants of the Canaanites.  

Now, why didn't they call themselves Canaanites in the first place pre and after the 20th Century and the recreation of the Nation/State of Israel?

Why bother to start calling themselves Palestinians in 1964, and not Canaanites?

And exactly WHICH Canaanite tribes are they?

The Jebusite, the Hittites, the Philistines....



Map of the southern Levant,[_original research?_]c.830s BC.
  Kingdom of Judah
  Kingdom of Israel
  Philistine city-states
  Phoenician states
  Kingdom of Ammon
  Kingdom of Edom
  Kingdom of Aram-Damascus
  Aramean tribes
  Arubu tribes
  Nabatu tribes
  Assyrian Empire
  Kingdom of Moab

Canaan - Wikipedia

They MUST have kept their identity and known which of those tribes they came from, just as the Copts, Assyrians, Kurds, etc still do.

So, where are the Hitites?  The Edomites?  

There are many texts and letters referring to Canaanite tribes 4,000 years ago.  Why do none of these refer to the people as Palestinians, or any of those tribes?

Caananite tribes, NOT  Palestinians.

The Israelites are referred to as such, and not as Palestinians, or Canaanites post King David

No Archeological of a People, nor Tribe calling themselves Palestinians.

No text or document referring to a People or a Tribe called Palestinians.

No text or documents of the Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or the British meeting any Palestinian Nation or People.

Forcing Canaanite ancestry on those who have none, or very little because of conversion or mixed marriage, does not a People make, and it does not give them the rights to a land in which the indigenous Jewish Nation/People have continued to inhabit....ALWAYS, since Judaism came to be nearly 3800 years ago.





Keep digging very deep for those non existent Arab tribes in Canaan.
Not in Egypt, not in Phonecia, not in Persia, not in Syria, not, not, not......


I cannot find them anywhere 

And neither can modern ways of figuring out where people originated from , like..... DNA

Not even the creation of Islam 1400 years ago, turned any of those Arabs (even if anyone of them married those Jews who were forced into Islam at any time) into Palestinians, as endless Muslim writings before WWI attest to.


----------



## montelatici

Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.  

People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.  

You don't get it and keep digging deeper.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 1692 depiction of Canaan, by Philip Lea
*Polities andpeoples*

Phoenician city states
Phoenicians
Philistines
Israelites
Moab
Ammon
Tjeker

Geshur
Edom


Which of these Nation/Tribes can the modern "Palestinian" People/Nation  accurately say that they are descendants of?

Have they lived exactly where their ancestors, the Moab, the Ammon, etc lived and continue to do so?

Do they have texts and documents passed from generation to generation attesting that they would be descendants of any one of the ancient Canaanite tribes?

Have they done archeological diggings on their ancient homelands to confirm it?  Has any of it been verified by archeologists?

Has the existence of direct descendants of these tribes been confirmed by professionals, archeologists, or the number of invaders to the land?


The Jewish People/Nation has endless proof that they are the descendants of the Hebrews and Israelites.

Where is the Palestinian People's proof that they are indeed descendants of a People/Nation which never existed amongst all the tribes in Canaan?


Why have they not bothered to prove any of it during the past 2000 years of Christian and Muslim dominance of Ancient Canaan?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of the Palestinians include the Canaanites as well as the other people that lived in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked your post "Funny" because it took until the 20th century for these
> "descendants of Canaanites" to come forward, and ONLY when the indigenous wanted to recreate their ancient Nation.
> 
> Now, either these are amazingly "slow" descendants of the Canaanites, or....there must be another explanation as to why it would take them over 3000 years to come forward as being descendants of the Canaanites.
> 
> Now, why didn't they call themselves Canaanites in the first place pre and after the 20th Century and the recreation of the Nation/State of Israel?
> 
> Why bother to start calling themselves Palestinians in 1964, and not Canaanites?
> 
> And exactly WHICH Canaanite tribes are they?
> 
> The Jebusite, the Hittites, the Philistines....
> 
> 
> 
> Map of the southern Levant,[_original research?_]c.830s BC.
> Kingdom of Judah
> Kingdom of Israel
> Philistine city-states
> Phoenician states
> Kingdom of Ammon
> Kingdom of Edom
> Kingdom of Aram-Damascus
> Aramean tribes
> Arubu tribes
> Nabatu tribes
> Assyrian Empire
> Kingdom of Moab
> 
> Canaan - Wikipedia
> 
> They MUST have kept their identity and known which of those tribes they came from, just as the Copts, Assyrians, Kurds, etc still do.
> 
> So, where are the Hitites?  The Edomites?
> 
> There are many texts and letters referring to Canaanite tribes 4,000 years ago.  Why do none of these refer to the people as Palestinians, or any of those tribes?
> 
> Caananite tribes, NOT  Palestinians.
> 
> The Israelites are referred to as such, and not as Palestinians, or Canaanites post King David
> 
> No Archeological of a People, nor Tribe calling themselves Palestinians.
> 
> No text or document referring to a People or a Tribe called Palestinians.
> 
> No text or documents of the Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or the British meeting any Palestinian Nation or People.
> 
> Forcing Canaanite ancestry on those who have none, or very little because of conversion or mixed marriage, does not a People make, and it does not give them the rights to a land in which the indigenous Jewish Nation/People have continued to inhabit....ALWAYS, since Judaism came to be nearly 3800 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep digging very deep for those non existent Arab tribes in Canaan.
> Not in Egypt, not in Phonecia, not in Persia, not in Syria, not, not, not......
> 
> 
> I cannot find them anywhere
> 
> And neither can modern ways of figuring out where people originated from , like..... DNA
> 
> Not even the creation of Islam 1400 years ago, turned any of those Arabs (even if anyone of them married those Jews who were forced into Islam at any time) into Palestinians, as endless Muslim writings before WWI attest to.
Click to expand...


*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin"*

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> A 1692 depiction of Canaan, by Philip Lea
> *Polities andpeoples*
> 
> Phoenician city states
> Phoenicians
> Philistines
> Israelites
> Moab
> Ammon
> Tjeker
> 
> Geshur
> Edom
> 
> 
> Which of these Nation/Tribes can the modern "Palestinian" People/Nation  accurately say that they are descendants of?
> 
> Have they lived exactly where their ancestors, the Moab, the Ammon, etc lived and continue to do so?
> 
> Do they have texts and documents passed from generation to generation attesting that they would be descendants of any one of the ancient Canaanite tribes?
> 
> Have they done archeological diggings on their ancient homelands to confirm it?  Has any of it been verified by archeologists?
> 
> Has the existence of direct descendants of these tribes been confirmed by professionals, archeologists, or the number of invaders to the land?
> 
> 
> The Jewish People/Nation has endless proof that they are the descendants of the Hebrews and Israelites.
> 
> Where is the Palestinian People's proof that they are indeed descendants of a People/Nation which never existed amongst all the tribes in Canaan?
> 
> 
> Why have they not bothered to prove any of it during the past 2000 years of Christian and Muslim dominance of Ancient Canaan?



"Endless proof" 



*European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree*

*Genes Suggest European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree*


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.




You truly do not care to do any research, do you?

<<Tunisians are Arabs>>

Demographics of Tunisia - Wikipedia

Hailing from Tunisia, the majority of modern Tunisians are genetically indigenous North Africans, mixing with the Arabs and forming what is Today the Tunisian people. They are speakers of Tunisian Arabic. The Berbers predominantly speak Berber languages, often called Shilha or Tashlihit,[1] or have shifted to speaking Tunisian Arabic.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do not care to do any research, do you?
> 
> <<Tunisians are Arabs>>
> 
> Demographics of Tunisia - Wikipedia
> 
> Hailing from Tunisia, the majority of modern Tunisians are genetically indigenous North Africans, mixing with the Arabs and forming what is Today the Tunisian people. They are speakers of Tunisian Arabic. The Berbers predominantly speak Berber languages, often called Shilha or Tashlihit,[1] or have shifted to speaking Tunisian Arabic.
Click to expand...



*Tunisians are only 4% Arabian Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian. LOL*








DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Erez isn’t the “sole border crossing with Israel” as written by The Times. As COGAT states:

West of Kibbutz Kerem Shalom and south of Egypt’s Rafah Crossing sits Kerem Shalom Crossing. Kerem Shalom is the designated point of entry and exit for equipment and goods from Israel to the Gaza Strip and vice versa. The crossing is managed by the Land Crossings Authority in the Ministry of Defense and the Coordination and Liaison Administration. The CLA coordinates between the different Israeli and Palestinian parties.



In keeping with the policy set by Israel, every day an average of 800 trucks enter the Gaza Strip carrying food, medical equipment, fuel, building materials, agricultural inputs, textile products and more. Representatives of the Palestinian Authority, who then work with the CLA to coordinate logistics and clearance, request the items imported into Gaza.


Gaza's "Sole Border Crossing With Israel?" | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do not care to do any research, do you?
> 
> <<Tunisians are Arabs>>
> 
> Demographics of Tunisia - Wikipedia
> 
> Hailing from Tunisia, the majority of modern Tunisians are genetically indigenous North Africans, mixing with the Arabs and forming what is Today the Tunisian people. They are speakers of Tunisian Arabic. The Berbers predominantly speak Berber languages, often called Shilha or Tashlihit,[1] or have shifted to speaking Tunisian Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian. LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
Click to expand...


But....But....But.....

You clearly said that Tunisians ARE ARABS.
Not a a very small portion mixed WITH  ARABS.

OH, THE DIFFERENCE  !!!!


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do not care to do any research, do you?
> 
> <<Tunisians are Arabs>>
> 
> Demographics of Tunisia - Wikipedia
> 
> Hailing from Tunisia, the majority of modern Tunisians are genetically indigenous North Africans, mixing with the Arabs and forming what is Today the Tunisian people. They are speakers of Tunisian Arabic. The Berbers predominantly speak Berber languages, often called Shilha or Tashlihit,[1] or have shifted to speaking Tunisian Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian. LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But....But....But.....
> 
> You clearly said that Tunisians ARE ARABS.
> Not a a very small portion mixed WITH  ARABS.
> 
> OH, THE DIFFERENCE  !!!!
Click to expand...


You are confusing Arabian with Arab, dummy.  Tunisians are Arabs because they speak Arabic, even though they are less Arabian than Ashkenazi Jews.  They are not Arabians.  Arabians are the people from Arabia, the Arabian peninsula. 

You are befuddled it seems.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is a language not a tribe. Arabians are part of a tribe. Arabs are people that speak Arabic.  Tunisians are Arabs, but are not Arabians.
> 
> People today have Neanderthal DNA, how can the native people of an area not have DNA of the people who lived in the area before.
> 
> You don't get it and keep digging deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do not care to do any research, do you?
> 
> <<Tunisians are Arabs>>
> 
> Demographics of Tunisia - Wikipedia
> 
> Hailing from Tunisia, the majority of modern Tunisians are genetically indigenous North Africans, mixing with the Arabs and forming what is Today the Tunisian people. They are speakers of Tunisian Arabic. The Berbers predominantly speak Berber languages, often called Shilha or Tashlihit,[1] or have shifted to speaking Tunisian Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian Ashkenazi Jews are 10% Arabian. LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But....But....But.....
> 
> You clearly said that Tunisians ARE ARABS.
> Not a a very small portion mixed WITH  ARABS.
> 
> OH, THE DIFFERENCE  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confusing Arabian with Arab, dummy.  Tunisians are Arabs because they speak Arabic, even though they are less Arabian than Ashkenazi Jews.  They are not Arabians.  Arabians are the people from Arabia, the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> You are befuddled it seems.
Click to expand...


No, I am not confusing Arabian with Arab ( No dummy Here, gosh, darn, heck )

Go do the research  

Arabia

Arabs

Arabic

Here it is for you:

Arab/Arabic/Arabian

Arabs are a people whose place of ethnic origin is the Arabian Peninsula. 


The language which they speak, and which has spread widely to other areas, is Arabic. “Arabic” is not generally used as an adjective except when referring to the language or in a few traditional phrases such as “gum arabic” and “arabic numerals.” Note that in these few phrases the word is not capitalized. Otherwise it is “Arab customs,” “Arab groups,” “Arab countries,” etc. 


A group of Arab individuals is made of Arabs, not “Arabics” or “Arabians.” The noun “Arabian” by itself normally refers to Arabian horses. The other main use of the word is in referring to the collection of stories known as _The Arabian Nights_. 


However, the phrase “Saudi Arabian” may be used in referring to citizens of the country of Saudi Arabia, and to aspects of the culture of that country. But it is important to remember that there are many Arabs in other lands, and that this phrase does not refer properly to them. Citizens of Saudi Arabia are often referred to instead as “Saudis,” although strictly speaking this term refers to members of the Saudi royal family and is usually journalistic shorthand for “Saudi Arabian government.”


----------



## fanger

*Arabian*

[uh-rey-bee-uh n]

Examples
Word Origin
adjective
1.
of or relating to Arabia or its inhabitants.
2.
Arab.
3.
Arabic.
noun
4.
an inhabitant of Arabia.
5.
an Arab.
6.
Arabian horse.

the definition of Arabian


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.


----------



## montelatici

*Now the real definition:

"Who is an Arab?*
"Arab" is a cultural and linguistic term. It refers to those who speak Arabic as their first language. Arabs are united by culture and by history. Arabs are not a race. Some have blue eyes and red hair; others are dark skinned; many are somewhere in between. Most Arabs are Muslims but there are also millions of Christian Arabs and thousands of Jewish Arabs, just as there are Muslim, Christian, and Jewish Americans."

http://www.adc.org/2009/11/facts-about-arabs-and-the-arab-world/


----------



## fanger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.


Israeli's came from Europe


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.



As was shown previously, Ashkenazi Jews have more Arabian DNA than many Arabs, e.g. Tunisians.


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
Click to expand...

From Spain.


----------



## Indeependent

60s, I suggest you pay no heed to the very few demented and focus on what truly infuriates them...
Israel's successes.
Better the be keyboard warriors than homicide bombers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The German Olympic Sports Federation (DOSB) is cancelling a recently-announced partnership with the Palestinian Football Association (PFA) because of evidence publicized by *Palestinian Media Watch*. According to the federation's spokeswoman Ulrike Spits, Germany called off the deal because "not all partners are committed to the high values of sport."

PMW exposé leads Germany to cancel major sports deal with PA - PMW Bulletins


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Spain.
Click to expand...

mostly the former USSR


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Spain.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was shown previously, Ashkenazi Jews have more Arabian DNA than many Arabs, e.g. Tunisians.
Click to expand...


LOL

They are both Ashkenazi AND "Arabian"


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Fanger's homeland, as he revealed for all to see, about a year or so ago.


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanger's homeland, as he revealed for all to see, about a year or so ago.
Click to expand...

As long as your wrong, i'm happy


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> 60s, I suggest you pay no heed to the very few demented and focus on what truly infuriates them...
> Israel's successes.
> Better the be keyboard warriors than homicide bombers.


1) Illegal immigrants invade a land and call it their own
2) 3)They bite off more than they cab chew
4)*weeping and gnashing of teeth*
5) lament for a thousand years


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs come from Arabia.  Jews come from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanger's homeland, as he revealed for all to see, about a year or so ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as your wrong, i'm happy
Click to expand...

So you lied...nothing new.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Muslims Condemn site lists over 5000 cases of Muslims condemning...something. Usually it is terrorism, but sometimes it is something else.

That same Federation condemned the mythical Israeli attacks against Al Aqsa Mosque in 2015 - while Israelis were being stabbed in the streets. No Muslim condemned that, according to this database.

Nobody condemning the Hypercacher attacks, although plenty of condemnations of the Charlei Hebdo attacks.

Nobody condemning the 2014 murders at a Jewish museum in Brussels, but plenty for the 2016 Brussels bombings.

Nobody condemning Hamas rocket attacks towards Israeli civilians, but plenty condemning Israel for defending itself.

Out of the many terror attacks since 200 that targeted Jews for being Jews, very few of these Muslims quoted here condemned any of them. No one, as far as I can tell, condemned more than one of the hundreds of attacks on Jews.

(full article online)
Look at all the Muslims who condemn terror. (Just don't look too closely.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> The Muslims Condemn site lists over 5000 cases of Muslims condemning...something. Usually it is terrorism, but sometimes it is something else.
> 
> That same Federation condemned the mythical Israeli attacks against Al Aqsa Mosque in 2015 - while Israelis were being stabbed in the streets. No Muslim condemned that, according to this database.
> 
> Nobody condemning the Hypercacher attacks, although plenty of condemnations of the Charlei Hebdo attacks.
> 
> Nobody condemning the 2014 murders at a Jewish museum in Brussels, but plenty for the 2016 Brussels bombings.
> 
> Nobody condemning Hamas rocket attacks towards Israeli civilians, but plenty condemning Israel for defending itself.
> 
> Out of the many terror attacks since 200 that targeted Jews for being Jews, very few of these Muslims quoted here condemned any of them. No one, as far as I can tell, condemned more than one of the hundreds of attacks on Jews.
> 
> (full article online)
> Look at all the Muslims who condemn terror. (Just don't look too closely.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Are you shocked by this?
Are you ready to continue lauding Israel and shrug off the Jew hating comments of the 10 or so losers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims Condemn site lists over 5000 cases of Muslims condemning...something. Usually it is terrorism, but sometimes it is something else.
> 
> That same Federation condemned the mythical Israeli attacks against Al Aqsa Mosque in 2015 - while Israelis were being stabbed in the streets. No Muslim condemned that, according to this database.
> 
> Nobody condemning the Hypercacher attacks, although plenty of condemnations of the Charlei Hebdo attacks.
> 
> Nobody condemning the 2014 murders at a Jewish museum in Brussels, but plenty for the 2016 Brussels bombings.
> 
> Nobody condemning Hamas rocket attacks towards Israeli civilians, but plenty condemning Israel for defending itself.
> 
> Out of the many terror attacks since 200 that targeted Jews for being Jews, very few of these Muslims quoted here condemned any of them. No one, as far as I can tell, condemned more than one of the hundreds of attacks on Jews.
> 
> (full article online)
> Look at all the Muslims who condemn terror. (Just don't look too closely.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shocked by this?
> Are you ready to continue lauding Israel and shrug off the Jew hating comments of the 10 or so losers?
Click to expand...


2000 years of it.
What is left to be shocked about?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hellenic Air Force (HAF) is hosting the Iniohos 2017 multinational exercise, which includes air forces from Greece, the US, Israel, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), and Italy.

Israel and United Arab Emirates Air Forces Fly Together in Drill


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's came from Europe
> 
> 
> 
> From Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fanger's homeland, as he revealed for all to see, about a year or so ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as your wrong, i'm happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you lied...nothing new.
Click to expand...

Nah, You assumed and miss 
interpreted..nothing new


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> You are not reading or discussing anything posted, all you do is attempt to make the Pro Israel side look like liars without showing any proof of those accusations.
> 
> It is the same with Challenger and Timmore and others.



Zionists lie. Q.E.D. Enough said.



Sixties Fan said:


> In her book From Time Immemorial, Joan Peters lists Arab attacks on Jews


Oh good grief, Joan Peters, you seriously cite Joan Peters? Even Israeli scholars and rabbis say she makes things up and her scholarship is sloppy. These charges have even been accepted by rabid Islamophobics like Daniel Pipes. Peters' credibility is non existant outside of some right-wing Christian fundamentalist groups and of course, Hasbara trolls.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Looking for Palestinian People's Archeology. Why is it so elusive?



Depends who you refer to when you say "Palestinian people" I suppose. But unfortunately, the Zionist "Ahnenerbe" has always had a tendency to destroy or suppress any archaeology in the region that isn't "Jewish"


----------



## Sixties Fan

These concepts – redeeming fallen honor, perpetual victimhood, international responsibility, and achieving through guilt what politics and force of arms cannot – are cultural ideas, transmitted endlessly by Palestinian leaders and through their educational system and media. But they are also reflected in Palestinian politics. At every turn, negotiations get to a stage and then stop because compromise would preclude full “restoration” of what never was. Fighting century-old events and hoping to produce another outcome is consistent with this pattern. It is unlikely to build either a stable Palestinian society or peace with Israel.

Palestinians and the Balfour Declaration at 100: Resisting the Past


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> These concepts – redeeming fallen honor, perpetual victimhood, international responsibility, and achieving through guilt what politics and force of arms cannot – are cultural ideas, transmitted endlessly by Palestinian leaders and through their educational system and media. But they are also reflected in Palestinian politics. At every turn, negotiations get to a stage and then stop because compromise would preclude full “restoration” of what never was. Fighting century-old events and hoping to produce another outcome is consistent with this pattern. It is unlikely to build either a stable Palestinian society or peace with Israel.
> 
> Palestinians and the Balfour Declaration at 100: Resisting the Past



This isn't "news" and it's been discussed at length on this and other fora.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: M’aan News’ Palestine Tourism Video

Ma’an News agency is part of the Ma’an Network, a non-governmental organization media network, and it claims to be one of the largest wire services in the Palestinian territories. As a non-governmental news outlet, you might expect it to be more reasonable than, say, Shehab News, which is Hamas-affiliated.

I say this as an introduction to the following video put out by Ma’an. It is a tourism film for Palestine.

Note who hardly gets mentioned or shown in the film, and what Palestine encompasses.



According to its 2014 financial statement, received funding from Denmark, Sweden, United States, Catholic Relief Services, Save the Children, and others. 2014 total revenue of $2,318,646 (accessed October 19, 2015).
According to its website, “MNA was launched with generous funding from the Danish Representative Office to the Palestinian Authority (PA) and the Netherlands Representative Office to the PA.”
Received a 2014 project grant of $56,000 from the Human Rights and International Humanitarian Law Secretariat (joint funding from Sweden, Switzerland, Denmark and the Netherlands).
Received a 2011 grant of €288,290 from the EU, under the European Instrument for Democracy and Human Rights (EIDHR) framework, for a project, aimed at “improving press freedom, access to information and awareness of human rights issues in the oPt.”
Previously received funding from the Netherlands, UK, EU, US, UNESCO, UNDP, and the Arab Human Rights Fund.


Again, this is not Hamas. This is a non-governmental news agency, which claims to be one of the largest in the palestinian territories. And now we know what they consider to be these “palestinian territories.”

Are they aware that Ma’an is of the view that Palestine is the entire land of Israel and thus clearly desire Israel’s destruction? I assume at least some of them are…and couldn’ care less.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After having left the Gaza Strip, Bowen penned an article for another media outlet in which he claimed to have seen “no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields”.

In contrast, in his reporting from Mosul Bowen was able to inform BBC audiences of ISIS’ use of human shields and did not find it necessary to promote either his own amateur opinions on the legality of the alleged incidents nor unproven accusations of deliberate targeting of civilians and ‘war crimes’.

BBC’s Bowen saw no human shields in Gaza – but reports them in Mosul


----------



## Sixties Fan

Virtually devoid of concrete actual examples of incitement in the Palestinian school system, AFP's article today "'Incitement' or history? Israeli-Palestinian debate rages" turns the phenomenon into a he said/she said debate, in which the Palestinian denial of incitement is afforded more credibility than the Israeli complaints about incitement.

Even the headline of the article signals to readers that Israeli concerns about incitement are not to be believed. While the headline puts "incitement" in scare quotes, it does not similarly qualify the word "history" with scare quotes.

CAMERA: AFP Article on Palestinian Incitement Avoids Examples


----------



## montelatici

Historical Palestine, i.e. the Roman province,  does encompass all of the area currently ruled by Israel.  Before the arrival of the Zionists, Muslims and Christians inhabited the whole territory.   What are you questioning?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In that statement the UK government explained:

“…we must also recognise the continuing terrorism, incitement and violence that Israel faces. According to the Quartet’s report last year, there were 250 terrorist attacks, leading to the deaths of at least 30 Israelis. Renewed Hamas efforts to rebuild their tunnels are a grave concern. The scourge of anti-Semitic incitement and glorification of terrorism continue. And for as long as terrorists are treated as martyrs, peace will prove distant.[…]

And yet neither “terrorism” nor “incitement” were a focus of this week’s Council discussions and resolutions. This is not acceptable.

Our enduring commitment to the universality of rights is also our source of enduring disappointment with the Council’s bias against Israel. Israel is a population of eight million in a world of seven billion. Yet since its foundation, the Human Rights Council has adopted 135 country-specific resolutions; 68 of which against Israel. Justice is blind and impartial. This selective focus on Israel is neither.

Israel is the only country permanently on the Human Rights Council’s agenda. Indeed when the Council voted to include Israel as a permanent item in 2007 – the so-called agenda Item 7 – it was Ban Ki Moon who expressed his deep disappointment “given the range and scope of allegations of human rights violations throughout the world.”

Nowhere is the disproportionate focus on Israel starker and more absurd than in the case of today’s resolution on the occupation of Syria’s Golan. Syria’s regime butchers and murders its people on a daily basis. But it is not Syria that is a permanent standing item on the Council’s agenda; it is Israel.”

Despite an extensive search, we have to date been unable to locate even one BBC report on that UK government statement across the wide variety of BBC platforms.

(full article online)

UK government’s UNHRC statement not newsworthy for the BBC


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> After having left the Gaza Strip, Bowen penned an article for another media outlet in which he claimed to have seen “no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields”.
> 
> In contrast, in his reporting from Mosul Bowen was able to inform BBC audiences of ISIS’ use of human shields and did not find it necessary to promote either his own amateur opinions on the legality of the alleged incidents nor unproven accusations of deliberate targeting of civilians and ‘war crimes’.
> 
> BBC’s Bowen saw no human shields in Gaza – but reports them in Mosul



Could it possibly be that human shields in Gaza were used by the Israelis and not the Palestinians?  

"*IDF used Palestinians as human shields 1,200 occasions in last five years, say Israeli defence officials"

Israel-Gaza: IDF used Palestinians as human shields 1,200 occasions in last five years, say Israeli defence officials - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thanks to the “Zionist enemy” – which does not have the death penalty and so values the life of each of its citizens that it exchanged more than 1,000 murderers for Schalit — Tamimi has been a free woman since the age of 30. And thanks to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, which signed a peace treaty with the “Zionist entity” in 1994, Tamimi will continue to enjoy state protection to preach jihad and martyrdom against the Jews.

Let her story, and that of Israeli policy, be a lesson – and a warning.

Ahlam Tamimi — Free to Commit Jihad Against the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Mufti sent Hitler 15 drafts of declarations he wanted Germany and Italy to make concerning the Middle East. One called on the two countries to declare the illegality of the Jewish home in Palestine. Furthermore, “they accord to Palestine and to other Arab countries the right to solve the problem of the Jewish elements in Palestine and other Arab countries, in accordance with the interest of the Arabs and, by the same method, that the question is now being settled in the Axis countries.”

In 1945, Yugoslavia sought to indict the Mufti as a war criminal for his role in recruiting 20,000 Muslim volunteers for the SS, who participated in the killing of Jews in Croatia and Hungary. But the Mufti escaped from French detention in 1946, and continued his fight against the Jews from Cairo and later Beirut. He died in 1974.


Document: SS Chief Wished Mufti in 1943 ‘Victory Against the Jewish Invaders’The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 3 Nisan 5777 – March 29, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## fanger

Her's the part 60s intentionally left out
A just and lasting resolution that ends the occupation and delivers peace for both Israelis and Palestinians is long overdue. The UK shares the deep frustration of Human Rights Council members at the lack of progress in the Middle East Peace Process. The bleak picture painted in the discussions this week underlines the urgency of progress.

Respect for justice, the rule of law, and international law are the cornerstones of international peace and security.

Human rights are universal. For this reason the UK stands fully supportive of the Human Rights Council as an international institution. It is in all our interests to strengthen the rules-based international system - the level playing field for our security and prosperity - and to protect our values. However, the persistence of bias, particularly the disproportionate volume of resolutions against Israel, undermines the Council’s credibility as the globally focussed and objective international human rights body we all want and need. The Council must adjudicate human rights impartially, without bias or favour, and demonstrate this in both the issues it prioritises and the way in which they are dealt with.

Today we have voted according to our principles and our long-standing policy on the Occupied Palestinian Territories. A just and lasting solution that helps end the occupation is long overdue. We stand shoulder-to-shoulder with the international community in the conviction that a two-state solution is the only sustainable path for delivering justice and human rights for both Israelis and Palestinians. We strongly encourage direct negotiations to realise the shared vision of Israel, the homeland of the Jewish people, standing alongside a sovereign Palestinian state, the homeland of the Palestinian people.

We have serious concerns about the growth in illegal demolitions and settlement activity, as well as Israel’s extensive use of administrative detention. And it is for these reasons that we voted, as we have for many years, in favour of the resolutions on Self-Determination and Human Rights in the Occupied Palestinian Territories. Whilst, as in 2016, we felt obliged today to abstain on the Accountability and Settlements resolutions, in particular because of concerns about the need for both sides to take responsibility for human rights violations and the implications for businesses, these abstentions should not be misconstrued. The trend of Israeli conduct in the Occupied Palestinian territories over the past year has been negative.

But.....

Human Rights Council 34: UK Explanation of Voting on the resolution regarding Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories - GOV.UK


----------



## montelatici

fanger said:


> Her's the part 60s intentionally left out
> A just and lasting resolution that ends the occupation and delivers peace for both Israelis and Palestinians is long overdue. The UK shares the deep frustration of Human Rights Council members at the lack of progress in the Middle East Peace Process. The bleak picture painted in the discussions this week underlines the urgency of progress.
> 
> Respect for justice, the rule of law, and international law are the cornerstones of international peace and security.
> 
> Human rights are universal. For this reason the UK stands fully supportive of the Human Rights Council as an international institution. It is in all our interests to strengthen the rules-based international system - the level playing field for our security and prosperity - and to protect our values. However, the persistence of bias, particularly the disproportionate volume of resolutions against Israel, undermines the Council’s credibility as the globally focussed and objective international human rights body we all want and need. The Council must adjudicate human rights impartially, without bias or favour, and demonstrate this in both the issues it prioritises and the way in which they are dealt with.
> 
> Today we have voted according to our principles and our long-standing policy on the Occupied Palestinian Territories. A just and lasting solution that helps end the occupation is long overdue. We stand shoulder-to-shoulder with the international community in the conviction that a two-state solution is the only sustainable path for delivering justice and human rights for both Israelis and Palestinians. We strongly encourage direct negotiations to realise the shared vision of Israel, the homeland of the Jewish people, standing alongside a sovereign Palestinian state, the homeland of the Palestinian people.
> 
> We have serious concerns about the growth in illegal demolitions and settlement activity, as well as Israel’s extensive use of administrative detention. And it is for these reasons that we voted, as we have for many years, in favour of the resolutions on Self-Determination and Human Rights in the Occupied Palestinian Territories. Whilst, as in 2016, we felt obliged today to abstain on the Accountability and Settlements resolutions, in particular because of concerns about the need for both sides to take responsibility for human rights violations and the implications for businesses, these abstentions should not be misconstrued. The trend of Israeli conduct in the Occupied Palestinian territories over the past year has been negative.
> 
> But.....
> 
> Human Rights Council 34: UK Explanation of Voting on the resolution regarding Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories - GOV.UK



60s is a Hasbara propaganda BOT, do you expect him to provide complete and factual information?


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Next week an additional country will announce the establishment of relations with the State of Israel. Last year, I visited five continents, not including Latin America, [but] including the leading powers of the world: the US, Russia, China, and of course other countries — Britain, Australia, African countries, Muslim countries [such as] Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan.”

The prime minister went on to speak about Israel’s growing ties with Asian powers such as China, Vietnam and India, whose prime minister, Narendra Modi, is expected to visit Israel this summer.

“All of this symbolizes the dramatic change in our international standing,” Netanyahu said.

When Netanyahu spoke, the exact number of countries Israel has diplomatic relations with was actually 159.

Israel and Nicaragua renew ties after seven-year freeze


----------



## Sixties Fan

The NGO “Breaking the Silence,” which receives financial support from international organizations, some of whom openly deny Israel’s right to exist, does not work that way. A large part of its claims are anonymous, with no identifying information, nor are they delivered to the IDF’s investigative bodies, rather transferred directly to international bodies hostile to Israel and the IDF. The organization does not cooperate in investigating its claims, preferring to spread these malicious stories unchecked abroad.

Recently, while visiting an IAF airbase with a group from the United States I was guiding, we met an F15 pilot who last summer flew seventeen missions against one target in Gaza and every time the mission was aborted. One of the participants asked if it was frustrating. The pilot responded,

It is not frustrating, that is the best thing about the IAF. It does not allow me to attack a target where innocent civilians will be targeted. And I could not live with the consequences of those actions for the rest of my life.”

Breaking the silence on ‘Breaking the Silence’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The change in national and international awareness of what Israel was doing to help Syrians came when the Australian Ambassador to Israel, Dave Sharma, came to visit the hospital in 2013 and wrote an article about his visit. Sharma praised the Israeli government and Ziv Hospital saying:

The professionalism, dedication and compassion of the entire staff at Ziv Hospital is something to behold.  It is humanity at its best.”

Why Israel has treated over 2,600 wounded Syrians


----------



## Sixties Fan

An op-ed in Die Welt shows that not everyone is drinking from the "Abbas as peacemaker" Kool-Aid.

Richard Herzinger writes for the newspaper:

 It is clear  that Abbas and his Palestinian Authority (PA) are largely incapacitated. The now 81-year old President dare not resign, because for him and his Fatah organization there is fear that the radical Islamic Hamas could prevail in elections.

Abbas travels endlessly around the world playing for time and to get international support for his attitude of refusal towards talks with Israel. And he shows his duplicity: Speaking in the West,  as now he says in Berlin, he claims that he strives for nothing but "stability" and peaceful coexistence of Palestine and Israel.

Yet at his home no day passes where the official PA media and schools do not spread anti-Jewish hate propaganda, wild anti-Israeli conspiracy theories and support for the terrorist cult of martyrdom.

Instead of getting obsessed only on the Israeli settlement policy, Berlin should tell  Abbas to finally call for a massive renunciation of this glorification of violence. The threat that otherwise we would curtail the huge amounts of aid money to the PA  might be helpful.

A rare rebuke to Abbas in major German newspaper ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

montelatici said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her's the part 60s intentionally left out
> A just and lasting resolution that ends the occupation and delivers peace for both Israelis and Palestinians is long overdue. The UK shares the deep frustration of Human Rights Council members at the lack of progress in the Middle East Peace Process. The bleak picture painted in the discussions this week underlines the urgency of progress.
> 
> Respect for justice, the rule of law, and international law are the cornerstones of international peace and security.
> 
> Human rights are universal. For this reason the UK stands fully supportive of the Human Rights Council as an international institution. It is in all our interests to strengthen the rules-based international system - the level playing field for our security and prosperity - and to protect our values. However, the persistence of bias, particularly the disproportionate volume of resolutions against Israel, undermines the Council’s credibility as the globally focussed and objective international human rights body we all want and need. The Council must adjudicate human rights impartially, without bias or favour, and demonstrate this in both the issues it prioritises and the way in which they are dealt with.
> 
> Today we have voted according to our principles and our long-standing policy on the Occupied Palestinian Territories. A just and lasting solution that helps end the occupation is long overdue. We stand shoulder-to-shoulder with the international community in the conviction that a two-state solution is the only sustainable path for delivering justice and human rights for both Israelis and Palestinians. We strongly encourage direct negotiations to realise the shared vision of Israel, the homeland of the Jewish people, standing alongside a sovereign Palestinian state, the homeland of the Palestinian people.
> 
> We have serious concerns about the growth in illegal demolitions and settlement activity, as well as Israel’s extensive use of administrative detention. And it is for these reasons that we voted, as we have for many years, in favour of the resolutions on Self-Determination and Human Rights in the Occupied Palestinian Territories. Whilst, as in 2016, we felt obliged today to abstain on the Accountability and Settlements resolutions, in particular because of concerns about the need for both sides to take responsibility for human rights violations and the implications for businesses, these abstentions should not be misconstrued. The trend of Israeli conduct in the Occupied Palestinian territories over the past year has been negative.
> 
> But.....
> 
> Human Rights Council 34: UK Explanation of Voting on the resolution regarding Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories - GOV.UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60s is a Hasbara propaganda BOT, do you expect him to provide complete and factual information?
Click to expand...


He didn't even answer!  
*All The News Pro-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  HA HA*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## fanger

maybe 60s is just a robot?


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli Arab schools the Israel haters. Like a boss.


Make sure closed captions are on (CC button) to see English translation.
Update: The Israeli Arab here is apparently Muhammad Kabiya.
_One recently demobilized IDF soldier decided to join the fight on behalf of Israel abroad after hearing how hostile many college campuses have become towards supporters of the Jewish state.
Muhammad Kabiya, an Israeli Bedouin who recently completed his service in the IDF on a search and rescue team in the Israeli Air Force, says critics of the Jewish state abroad display a remarkable ignorance of Israel – particularly the anti-Israel Jews he encountered on US college campuses.
Raised in the village of Kabiya, which was named after his family, Muhammad Kabiya comes from a long line of Bedouin who supported Israel and the Zionist enterprise. His village was one of Arab communities in Israel which backed the newly-formed Jewish state in 1948 and fought on its behalf.
Many villagers and relatives have served in the IDF, said Kabiya, who told United With Israel that his family fully supported his decision to enlist._
_
WATCH: Israeli Arab Rips Haters While Defending Israel_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Approximately 140,000 Ethiopian Jews live in Israel, comprising around 1.7% of the country’s population.

“Israel is our home and it’s like in a family — we can fight and then come together and fix the problem,” Assefa-Dawit said. “Those outside the country who use our issues to bash Israel don’t know what they are talking about. They’ve probably never been to Israel or spoken to an Ethiopian-Israeli.”

Ethiopian-Israeli Activist: Anyone Who Says Jewish State Is an Apartheid Country Doesn’t Know What Apartheid Means


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lord Warner of course has form. That’s why he was chairing the ‘Balfour Apology’ meeting instead of Tonge.  He has been a consistent visitor to Gaza and Judea/Samaria as a guest of CAABU and the Council for European Palestinian Relations.

He vilifies Israel without ever mentioning Hamas terror; claims Gaza is under siege; has called Gaza “_the largest openair prison in the world and [it] represents a collective punishment of Gaza’s citizens_”; and he blames Israel for “_the appalling conditions under which Palestine’s children are living”_. He supported the failed RIBA boycott.

Check his speeches and articles. He never mentions Hamas terror, never mentions Hamas TV (a form of child abuse which brainwashes children). He never mentions (as Lord Palmer responded in a debate last year) the Palestinian children who are brought to Israel and treated in Israeli hospitals.

In 2014, the daughter of Ismail Haniyeh, the Hamas leader in Gaza, was allowed to exit Gaza just after Israel’s military operation there. In September 2016 alone, there were nearly 600 approvals for those age 17 and below to go to Israel for health-related reasons.

He never mentions the widespread exploitation of children (child soldiers) for attacks against Israelis.

Well at least he has now been revealed for what he is. A trustee of the organisation allegedly representing Hamas in Europe. Hamas is proscribed in its entirely in the EU. The UK holds to the pretence that Hamas’ ‘military wing’ can be separated from the rest – and just proscribed its military wing.

Why is a man who allegedly represents Hamas sitting in the House Of Lords? And why is he throwing Jews out of anti-Israel public meetings? You may well ask…………

“Raus!”: How Jews were ejected from an anti-Israel meeting in Parliament


----------



## Sixties Fan

With her face fully bandaged as a result of the third-degree burns she suffered in the attack, Shapira told conference attendees, "I am Ayala, almost 14 years old. I live in El Matan in Samaria. I like to read, write stories and draw. I want to describe the feeling of having a terrorist attack directed at you.

"One of the terrorists that threw the Molotov cocktail at our car was a 16-year-old boy, only a few years older than me. He did it, among other reasons, to help his family financially. He knew that if he went to prison, the Palestinian Authority would take care of them. I want you to remember that sometimes when you think you are donating money to peace, you are in fact funding the war," she said.

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=41425


----------



## montelatici

Wow, it is a never ending flow of Hasbara propaganda.  Have you ever read anything factual about the issue at anytime in your life?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interactive Antisemitism Mapping Portal | AMCHA Initiative


----------



## montelatici

LOL.  That's all you know.  You are conditioned, a ZioBot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> These concepts – redeeming fallen honor, perpetual victimhood, international responsibility, and achieving through guilt what politics and force of arms cannot – are cultural ideas, transmitted endlessly by Palestinian leaders and through their educational system and media. But they are also reflected in Palestinian politics. At every turn, negotiations get to a stage and then stop because compromise would preclude full “restoration” of what never was. Fighting century-old events and hoping to produce another outcome is consistent with this pattern. It is unlikely to build either a stable Palestinian society or peace with Israel.
> 
> Palestinians and the Balfour Declaration at 100: Resisting the Past


From your link. Thank you.

In the past, Palestinians have cast the Mandate as the illegitimate exercise of British imperialism, where, as al-Hut put it, “One people grant[ed] a second people what belong[ed] to a third people.” Nowadays, the opposition to the Balfour Declaration describes it as the beginning of “settler-colonialism.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These concepts – redeeming fallen honor, perpetual victimhood, international responsibility, and achieving through guilt what politics and force of arms cannot – are cultural ideas, transmitted endlessly by Palestinian leaders and through their educational system and media. But they are also reflected in Palestinian politics. At every turn, negotiations get to a stage and then stop because compromise would preclude full “restoration” of what never was. Fighting century-old events and hoping to produce another outcome is consistent with this pattern. It is unlikely to build either a stable Palestinian society or peace with Israel.
> 
> Palestinians and the Balfour Declaration at 100: Resisting the Past
> 
> 
> 
> From your link. Thank you.
> 
> In the past, Palestinians have cast the Mandate as the illegitimate exercise of British imperialism, where, as al-Hut put it, “One people grant[ed] a second people what belong[ed] to a third people.” Nowadays, the opposition to the Balfour Declaration describes it as the beginning of “settler-colonialism.”
Click to expand...



You truly do have comprehension issues.

Those are CLAIMS by the Arab Muslims meant to delegitimize the indigenous people as not being THE indigenous people.

Claims are not truths.

Arabs do not like losing wars, and much less territory.

But you will never "Get it "


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of Palestinians tried to burn some Israeli Jews to death March 23. Just another day in the Middle East.

The four attackers drove up to the perimeter of the Jewish community of Beit El, north of Jerusalem, and began hurling firebombs toward homes there. A firebomb, also known as a Molotov cocktail, is of course a deadly weapon. It explodes on impact and unleashes a torrent of flames. We can all easily imagine what would happen if those firebombs had struck people or homes.

Fortunately, Israeli soldiers immediately fired at the would-be murderers, killing one and wounding three others. That should be the end of the story. But it won’t be. Here’s why.

Another day, another attempt to burn Jews alive


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
Click to expand...

And this ass supports Israel whose three pillars of existence are stealing, killing, and lying.

I think those things are mentioned in the Bible.

I find no relationship between religion and morality.


----------



## montelatici

Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.

Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations. 

This is a cold objective view.  

Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.  

Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.

"My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................

..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is why the Arabs cannot give up destroying Israel:
(full article online)

In the culture of Islam the meaning of peace is identical to the meaning of Islam itself which is submission. The entire religion of Islam is premised on submission to Allah. To the Muslim mind, non-Muslims can only attain peace with Islam by submitting to them as the messengers of Allah. There can be no peace with a non-Muslim only a truce. The only kind of temporary peace Arabs can even contemplate is one in which the enemy makes sufficient concessions that the Arab side feels it 'won' even when it lost. Such was the peace Egypt made with Israel, but even that didn't save President Sadat from being assassinated.

Sultan Knish: Why Arab Ideas of Shame and Honor Make Peace Impossible


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is why the Arabs cannot give up destroying Israel:
> (full article online)
> 
> In the culture of Islam the meaning of peace is identical to the meaning of Islam itself which is submission. The entire religion of Islam is premised on submission to Allah. To the Muslim mind, non-Muslims can only attain peace with Islam by submitting to them as the messengers of Allah. There can be no peace with a non-Muslim only a truce. The only kind of temporary peace Arabs can even contemplate is one in which the enemy makes sufficient concessions that the Arab side feels it 'won' even when it lost. Such was the peace Egypt made with Israel, but even that didn't save President Sadat from being assassinated.
> 
> Sultan Knish: Why Arab Ideas of Shame and Honor Make Peace Impossible



Still waiting for 60s to post a link to anything other than a propaganda site.  The guy is a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> After having left the Gaza Strip, Bowen penned an article for another media outlet in which he claimed to have seen “no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields”.
> 
> In contrast, in his reporting from Mosul Bowen was able to inform BBC audiences of ISIS’ use of human shields and did not find it necessary to promote either his own amateur opinions on the legality of the alleged incidents nor unproven accusations of deliberate targeting of civilians and ‘war crimes’.
> 
> BBC’s Bowen saw no human shields in Gaza – but reports them in Mosul


He is not alone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These concepts – redeeming fallen honor, perpetual victimhood, international responsibility, and achieving through guilt what politics and force of arms cannot – are cultural ideas, transmitted endlessly by Palestinian leaders and through their educational system and media. But they are also reflected in Palestinian politics. At every turn, negotiations get to a stage and then stop because compromise would preclude full “restoration” of what never was. Fighting century-old events and hoping to produce another outcome is consistent with this pattern. It is unlikely to build either a stable Palestinian society or peace with Israel.
> 
> Palestinians and the Balfour Declaration at 100: Resisting the Past
> 
> 
> 
> From your link. Thank you.
> 
> In the past, Palestinians have cast the Mandate as the illegitimate exercise of British imperialism, where, as al-Hut put it, “One people grant[ed] a second people what belong[ed] to a third people.” Nowadays, the opposition to the Balfour Declaration describes it as the beginning of “settler-colonialism.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do have comprehension issues.
> 
> Those are CLAIMS by the Arab Muslims meant to delegitimize the indigenous people as not being THE indigenous people.
> 
> Claims are not truths.
> 
> Arabs do not like losing wars, and much less territory.
> 
> But you will never "Get it "
Click to expand...

So, when did the Palestinians lose a war?


----------



## Sixties Fan

To understand the meaning of HONOR in the Arab world

Middle Eastern Notions of Honor - Bibliography

'Face' Among the Arabs — Central Intelligence Agency

Honor and Shame Societies: 9 Keys To Working With Muslims

Why the Arab World Is Lost in an Emotional Nakba, and How We Keep It There


----------



## Sixties Fan

But later she does address the specifics of peace between Israel and what she calls "Palestine":

 I would like to start from a just and lasting peace between Israel and Palestine. This is and will continue to be a top priority for the European Union. A peaceful solution of this conflict, or even progress in that direction, could set a whole new paradigm for cooperation in the region, including on security. We firmly believe that the two-State solution remains the only realistic way to end the conflict and all claims. We would recognise changes to the '67 lines*only when agreed by the parties, including with regard to Jerusalem.So the EU is saying that unless somehow the Palestinians voluntarily decide to compromise with Israel, the EU will stand behind them 100% that they deserve every inch of the territories they claim.

Israel's security? Israel's interests? The thousands of years of Jewish history in these areas? All meaningless.

Federica Mogherini tells the Arab League that Israel has no say in Middle East peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

More propaganda.  "Elder of Ziyon" what a source for facts. You really have never read anything factual about the conflict, have you. LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now Palestine Marathon organisers have sent back his registration.

APUK commented: ‘It’s hard to believe that someone as politically aware as Eddie Izzard should imagine he could get away with this.   He should know as well as anyone that you can’t hunt with the hounds and run with the hare – particularly when the hare in this case is the squeezed and besieged Palestinian population, under illegal military occupation by Israel.   Quite rightly, they’ve declined to indulge his patronising desire to run with them the day after he entertains their oppressors.   We wish he’d listened to us sooner and avoided this humiliation.’
I don't think Izzard is the one who is going to be humiliated by this.

If this is true (BDSers don't have a reputation for being truthful), this will backfire on Israel-haters big time. Izzard will have a blast in Tel Aviv and then what do you think he will be tweeting? That he is sorry?

Izzard is as liberal as they come. A person who could have been a great advertisement for "Palestine" is instead being insulted for not hating Israel as much as these boycotters demand.

It will be very interesting to see how this plays in British media - and how Izzard will react himself. I cannot find a way that this will make the BDS crowd look good.

"Palestine Marathon" reportedly rejects British comedian Eddie Izzard because he's playing in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

Why would You care, you can't even read Hebrew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 'Palestinian NGOs Network,' a coalition of more than 100 charities and rights groups, demanded the "lifting of restrictions and restrictive measures which violate human rights", a statement said.

"Security goals should not come at the expense of human rights," it added.

Hamas, which runs Gaza, shut the Erez crossing into Israel on Sunday after blaming the Jewish state for assassinating Mazen Faqha, 38, in his home last Friday.

Arab NGOs call on Hamas to reopen Gaza crossing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the past two and a half decades, the Caucasus nation of Azerbaijan — a Shiite Muslim-majority state — has become a close ally of Israel, manifested by deep economic and military bonds.

Azerbaijani US Ambassador: Israel Is a Pragmatic Partner and Good Friend, We Want it to Be Normal for Muslims and Jews to Be Allies


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Now Palestine Marathon organisers have sent back his registration.
> 
> APUK commented: ‘It’s hard to believe that someone as politically aware as Eddie Izzard should imagine he could get away with this.   He should know as well as anyone that you can’t hunt with the hounds and run with the hare – particularly when the hare in this case is the squeezed and besieged Palestinian population, under illegal military occupation by Israel.   Quite rightly, they’ve declined to indulge his patronising desire to run with them the day after he entertains their oppressors.   We wish he’d listened to us sooner and avoided this humiliation.’
> I don't think Izzard is the one who is going to be humiliated by this.
> 
> If this is true (BDSers don't have a reputation for being truthful), this will backfire on Israel-haters big time. Izzard will have a blast in Tel Aviv and then what do you think he will be tweeting? That he is sorry?
> 
> Izzard is as liberal as they come. A person who could have been a great advertisement for "Palestine" is instead being insulted for not hating Israel as much as these boycotters demand.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how this plays in British media - and how Izzard will react himself. I cannot find a way that this will make the BDS crowd look good.
> 
> "Palestine Marathon" reportedly rejects British comedian Eddie Izzard because he's playing in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Artists that perform in Israel are repeating the mistake made by artists that performed in Apartheid South Africa.  The Palestinians are quite right in banning Izzard from any activity to do with Palestine.  Years from now he will regret performing in Israel, as many of the artists that performed in Apartheid South Africa did, after the fact.

May 19, 1985|By John M. Wilson

"Actress Goldie Hawn was shocked when she found her name on a United Nations list of performers who had ignored a cultural boycott of South Africa. ``I feel awful about it,`` said the politically liberal star, still guilt-ridden over a promotional tour she made to South Africa for ``Private Benjamin`` in 1981. ``Warner Bros. told me it was a good market and wanted me to go there. And I was so naive, I went. I was really quite innocent until I got there and saw what a horror story it was--then I spoke my mind (against apartheid). I won`t be going back, God knows!``

"Hawn`s is one of 388 names from around the world on the `register`` of performers and others who have traveled to South Africa in recent years for cultural purposes. The UN uses the register to black-list offenders from UN activities and honors, but it also provides a handy roster of targets for anti-apartheid groups who picket concerts, awards ceremonies and even business offices. For some entertainers, being on the list has become an embarrassing social stigma, while others condemn it as a modern form of McCarthyism that paints many with a broad, self-righteous brush.

Whatever the reaction to the blacklist, the boycott, part of a larger international movement to pressure the white-controlled government of South Africa to end its official practice of racial separation, is having a measurable impact: More and more performers are pledging not to visit the country..."

Un`s `Register` Of Performers Raises Blacklist Spectre In S. Africa Boycott


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


In Gaza, Israel shoots farmers.

In the West Bank, Israel builds a wall between farmers and their land.


----------



## fanger

An Israeli-American teenager accused of making dozens of anti-Semitic bomb threats that led to concern and a backlash in the United States has autism and a brain tumour, his lawyer told a court Thursday.

The Israeli court extended the 18-year-old's remand at the hearing in Rishon Lezion, near Tel Aviv, to April 6 following the Jewish teenager's arrest in the southern Israeli city of Ashkelon on March 23.

His father, also arrested as part of the investigation, was released as the probe that has involved the FBI continues.

A gag order prevents their identities from being published.

Their arrests followed a wave of bomb threats to American Jewish institutions since the start of the year, which helped spread fears over whether hate crimes and anti-Semitic acts have been on the increase in the country.

Some have said that the rise of Donald Trump as US president has encouraged the extreme right and emboldened hate groups.

The arrest of a Jewish teenager over dozens of the threats has however complicated the debate.

His alleged motive is unclear, but his lawyer, Shira Nir, highlighted his medical condition, which she said may have led him to wrongdoing through no fault of his own.

She showed the court an image of what appeared to be a tumour on the right side of his brain, but gave no medical details.
Jewish teen arrested for US bomb threats 'has tumour'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is why the Arabs cannot give up destroying Israel:
> (full article online)
> 
> In the culture of Islam the meaning of peace is identical to the meaning of Islam itself which is submission. The entire religion of Islam is premised on submission to Allah. To the Muslim mind, non-Muslims can only attain peace with Islam by submitting to them as the messengers of Allah. There can be no peace with a non-Muslim only a truce. The only kind of temporary peace Arabs can even contemplate is one in which the enemy makes sufficient concessions that the Arab side feels it 'won' even when it lost. Such was the peace Egypt made with Israel, but even that didn't save President Sadat from being assassinated.
> 
> Sultan Knish: Why Arab Ideas of Shame and Honor Make Peace Impossible


It seems strange then that Palestinian Christians support Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Andrew Bolt responds in the Herald Sun:

We need to be a lot more careful with headlines that tell the wrong story by telling half the story.

Wrong:

Palestinian woman killed by Israeli police – News.com.au

Palestinian woman killed by Israeli police – The Australian


Right:

Palestinian woman shot dead trying to stab Israeli police, officials say – The Guardian

Israeli officers kill Palestinian woman who tried to stab them: police – Reuters

Enough said.

SUCCESS: HR Prompts The Australian to Correct Headline Fail | HonestReporting


----------



## toomuchtime_

montelatici said:


> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK


The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fanger

*


Sixties Fan said:



Andrew Bolt responds in the Herald Sun:

We need to be a lot more careful with headlines that tell the wrong story by telling half the story.


Click to expand...


 Half a story Eh? back on page 47 you posted half a story when I posted the other half, which completely changes the story 180 degrees and you still have not replied or discussed*


----------



## montelatici

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
Click to expand...


This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:


----------



## toomuchtime_

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
Click to expand...

It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
Click to expand...


The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.   

"Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"

Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online

"In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London. 
"
Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


>



Well, I guess it's time to fight fire with fire, let's go to the Irish4Palestine site.    Most moral army my ass.   See what propaganda sites on the other side are like.  Want me to post more of this.  It gets worse, trust me. 










IDF "Child Killing Unit" Speaks Out


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.wiesenthal.com/atf/cf/{54d385e6-f1b9-4e9f-8e94-890c3e6dd277}/DTH2017_3.JPG


----------



## toomuchtime_

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.
> 
> "Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"
> 
> Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online
> 
> "In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London.
> "
> Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter
Click to expand...

Again you continue to rant about South Africa because there is nothing in Israel that gives any credibility to your weird fantasies about the ME.


----------



## montelatici

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are comfortable with being settler colonists, they see nothing wrong with displacing or otherwise removing native people, after all that's what happened in places like the U.S., Australia, Argentina etc., they rationalize.
> 
> Looking at the dynamics of the situation objectively, the Palestinians really have no other option if they want to avoid ending up like native people in other settler colonial situations.
> 
> This is a cold objective view.
> 
> Specifically, unless the Palestinians want to end up like the native people in those places, they have to maintain pressure on the Jews through resistance and population growth.  Practically, they cannot allow the Jews to ever feel comfortable as settler colonists. If they peacefully acquiesce, they will end up like the Native Americans.
> 
> Here is the Israeli position as articulated by Arnon Degani, an Israeli assistant professor currently at UCLA.
> 
> "My suggestion that Zionists and Israelis shouldn’t be afraid of the label settler colonists, does not mean that it has no negative implications or that settler colonial studies is uncritical of Zionism and Israel. In the main, this analytical framework imposes on us an understanding that Palestinian displacement, in one form or another, was inherent in all forms of Zionism....................
> 
> ..................The decline of the two-state solution and improbability of another massive flight of Palestinians from the territory under Israeli control, suggests that Israel will not follow the path of the U.S., Australia and Canada which have all accommodated their indigenous communities within semi-sovereign reservations.
> Israel, though, is probably heading more towards an arrangement similar to that of South African settler colonialism: a consolidation into a democratic republic in which the Whites are recognized as sons of the land and yet still enjoy many of the privileges they accumulated during Apartheid. In Israel, from the left (Haaretz’s own Gideon Levy and Rogel Alpher) and right (President Reuven Rubi Rivilin, MK Yehuda Glick), there is growing sentiment in favor of pursuing this particular one state settler colonial road.
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.
> 
> "Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"
> 
> Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online
> 
> "In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London.
> "
> Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you continue to rant about South Africa because there is nothing in Israel that gives any credibility to your weird fantasies about the ME.
Click to expand...


Again, South Africa represents the same conflict between settler colonists and native people.  The fact that the South Africans see it as the same type of struggle speaks volumes.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## fanger

History of mobile phones - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

The verse he cites comes right after this one:

   When the Sacred Months have passed, kill the polytheists wherever you find them. And capture them, and besiege them, and lie in wait for them at every ambush. But if they repent, and perform the prayers, and pay the alms, then let them go their way. God is Most Forgiving, Most Merciful.Is this the "tolerance, compassion and modernity" that Guterres is referring to? Does international law now allow for the beheadings of unbelievers?

Although some disagree, I read this chapter as saying that the Muslims must treat those seeking asylum with respect only as long as they either become Muslim or bow to Muslim supremacy as dhimmis. I do not believe that they would be escorted peacefully to security if they reject Islam.

This doesn't sound very tolerant. But I'm not a human rights expert like so many who fall over themselves to say how wonderful Islam is.

UN Secretary General praises Quran's treatment of refugees, ignoring the preceding verse to kill non-believers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron
During operation in Hevron, Border Police called to aid local Arab child who fell off a building while flying his kite.


Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.
> 
> "Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"
> 
> Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online
> 
> "In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London.
> "
> Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you continue to rant about South Africa because there is nothing in Israel that gives any credibility to your weird fantasies about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, South Africa represents the same conflict between settler colonists and native people.  The fact that the South Africans see it as the same type of struggle speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Sunnies and Shiites.


----------



## toomuchtime_

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.
> 
> "Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"
> 
> Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online
> 
> "In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London.
> "
> Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you continue to rant about South Africa because there is nothing in Israel that gives any credibility to your weird fantasies about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, South Africa represents the same conflict between settler colonists and native people.  The fact that the South Africans see it as the same type of struggle speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

lol  South Africans are as ignorant about Israel as you are.  There are  no similarities between conditions that existed in South Africa and conditions that exist in Israel or the disputed territories.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so called Palestinians have no options.  Resistance is just a slogan used by cynical politicians and some crazed fanatics to persuade dull witted or demented young people to throw their lives away, and the inability of the Palestinians to form a government that can credibly offer peace to Israel means that while they will continue to enjoy autonomy in internal affairs within areas A and B, Israeli security services will have to continue to operate throughout Judea and Samaria for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows a bit more than you as to what is necessary for a people to achieve self-determination:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.  How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet  if they don't follow the party line?  The inability of the so called Palestinians to form such a government puts all other issues on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same things happened with the ANC and UDF during their struggle in South Africa, in fact,   they did far worse, they also "necklaced" dissidents. A horrible way to die.
> 
> "Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed"
> 
> Sipho Pungulwa, ANC dissident, is shot and killed in Umtata. | South African History Online
> 
> "In January 1986, three women were tortured and then ‘necklaced’ by UDF supporters in the Duncan Village township outside East London.
> "
> Truth Commission - Special Report - TRC Final Report - Volume 3, Section 1, Chapter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you continue to rant about South Africa because there is nothing in Israel that gives any credibility to your weird fantasies about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, South Africa represents the same conflict between settler colonists and native people.  The fact that the South Africans see it as the same type of struggle speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


That tripe of yours was debunked long ago. 

It's actually comical watching you cut and paste the same bogus arguments when you know nothing of the circumstances.


----------



## Challenger

toomuchtime_ said:


> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.



Drivel.  



toomuchtime_ said:


> How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet if they don't follow the party line?



Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin's widow.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


>


Hasbara. You can boycott Zionist Israel on many levels, even if your computer components are made there. Here's a list of companies you can write to, Full List to express your revulsion at the ongoing occupation of Palestine and/or if you get the opportunity, buy from someone else. there's always a competitor product just as good, without the associated taint of complicity in the Zionist occupation.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron
> During operation in Hevron, Border Police called to aid local Arab child who fell off a building while flying his kite.
> 
> 
> Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron



WATCH: Palestinian child kicked by Israeli Border Police in Hebron

Israel: Security Forces Abuse Palestinian Children


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> The verse he cites comes right after this one:
> 
> When the Sacred Months have passed, kill the polytheists wherever you find them. And capture them, and besiege them, and lie in wait for them at every ambush. But if they repent, and perform the prayers, and pay the alms, then let them go their way. God is Most Forgiving, Most Merciful.Is this the "tolerance, compassion and modernity" that Guterres is referring to? Does international law now allow for the beheadings of unbelievers?
> 
> Although some disagree, I read this chapter as saying that the Muslims must treat those seeking asylum with respect only as long as they either become Muslim or bow to Muslim supremacy as dhimmis. I do not believe that they would be escorted peacefully to security if they reject Islam.
> 
> This doesn't sound very tolerant. But I'm not a human rights expert like so many who fall over themselves to say how wonderful Islam is.
> 
> UN Secretary General praises Quran's treatment of refugees, ignoring the preceding verse to kill non-believers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Yeah, missed a bit.

...And if anyone of the polytheists asks you for protection, give him protection so that he may hear the Word of God; then escort him to his place of safety.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Now Palestine Marathon organisers have sent back his registration.
> 
> APUK commented: ‘It’s hard to believe that someone as politically aware as Eddie Izzard should imagine he could get away with this.   He should know as well as anyone that you can’t hunt with the hounds and run with the hare – particularly when the hare in this case is the squeezed and besieged Palestinian population, under illegal military occupation by Israel.   Quite rightly, they’ve declined to indulge his patronising desire to run with them the day after he entertains their oppressors.   We wish he’d listened to us sooner and avoided this humiliation.’
> I don't think Izzard is the one who is going to be humiliated by this.
> 
> If this is true (BDSers don't have a reputation for being truthful), this will backfire on Israel-haters big time. Izzard will have a blast in Tel Aviv and then what do you think he will be tweeting? That he is sorry?
> 
> Izzard is as liberal as they come. A person who could have been a great advertisement for "Palestine" is instead being insulted for not hating Israel as much as these boycotters demand.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how this plays in British media - and how Izzard will react himself. I cannot find a way that this will make the BDS crowd look good.
> 
> "Palestine Marathon" reportedly rejects British comedian Eddie Izzard because he's playing in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Has anyone told Eddy Izard?


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Claims are not truths.



Like the Zionist claim to Palestine?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Challenger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet if they don't follow the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin's widow.
Click to expand...

In other words, you had nothing to say but felt the need to post anyway.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron
> During operation in Hevron, Border Police called to aid local Arab child who fell off a building while flying his kite.
> 
> 
> Border Police treat injured Arab boy in Hevron


A Border Police officer was acquitted Tuesday of causing the death of a 10-year-old Palestinian boy on the grounds of reasonable doubt.
In 2008, Omri Abu's unit was called to the site of a demonstration against the separation fence near the West Bank town of Na'alin, because protesters had breached the fence. The unit was met with a barrage of stones. Abu, who was driving, opened the door of his jeep and fired twice. One of the bullets hit Ahmed Moussa, 10, in the forehead and killed him.
read more: Israeli Border Police officer acquitted of shooting death of Palestinian child


----------



## montelatici

יש להרוג את הגויים
הטובים ביותר​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Names of ‎some schools glorify Martyrdom, and one is even named for a Hitler ‎associate and Nazi war criminal responsible for the deaths of thousands. Children in ‎such schools interviewed on PA TV have explained that studying there turned the terrorists into role models for them, who then want to “reach ‎the level” of the terrorist their school is named after. ‎[Official PA TV, March 27, 2014]‎

Among the highlights of the list: 

Three schools – the Dalal Mughrabi High Schools in Gaza and Hevron and a kindergarten in Dura - are named after the female terrorist who led the most lethal terror ‎attack in Israel’s history. She and others hijacked a bus in 1978, and they murdered 37 civilians, including 12 children.

Close to 40 Palestinian schools named for terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Summing up the event, Danon said, “We are here today with a simple message for those who seek to harm the Jewish state and the Jewish people. We will keep fighting until we eliminate BDS completely, from the campuses to the UN, and we will keep fighting until antisemitism is finally defeated.”

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-news/build-bridges-not-boycotts-round-two/2017/03/30/


----------



## Sixties Fan

“War is horrible. I lost friends, I lost family, Mickey lost two brothers. But to say that the response to the murder of the three youngsters was the killing of 2,300 [Palestinians] is to ignore the thousands and thousands of rockets thrown from Gaza to Israeli citizens. Each and every one of them [was] targeted to kill us. And if I will have to choose between losing more lives of Israelis, whether they are civilians or soldiers, or losing you, I will sadly, sorrily, rather lose you.”

Visiting Knesset Member to American Jewish Critic: Protecting Israel’s Security Is More Important Than Pleasing You


----------



## montelatici

JJ Goldberg presents a long list of Jewish terrorists who are commemorated with honor – having streets named after them. He focuses primarily upon the Jerusalem neighborhood of East Talpiot:

“Nearly all the streets in East Talpiot are named after Jews convicted and hanged as terrorists by the British before 1948. That’s right: Israeli streets named after Jewish terrorists. Don’t let anyone tell you different. There were 12 of them: nine members of the Irgun and three from the Stern Group, or Lehi. Two were hanged for assassinating the British minister Lord Moyne in Cairo in 1945. One unsuccessfully attacked an Arab civilian bus in the Galilee in 1938. Three participated in the 1947 Acre prison break. The rest attacked British security personnel. In addition to streets named for each individual, the neighborhood’s main drag bears the name by which they’re collectively remembered: Olei HaGardom, “those who ascended the gallows.” Dozens more cities around Israel have an Olei HaGardom Street. Many have streets named for the individual members, too. Two other streets in East Talpiot are named for Shmuel Azar and Moshe Marzouk, Egyptian Jews hanged in Cairo in 1955 for bombing the American and British libraries. The operation, known as the Lavon Affair, was a bone-headed plot by Israeli military intelligence meant to sour Egypt’s ties with the West. Elsewhere in Israel are streets named for Hirsh Lekert, hanged in Vilna in 1902 for trying to assassinate the tsarist governor; Sholom Schwartzbard, who confessed to assassinating Ukrainian rebel leader Simon Petlura in Paris in 1926, but was acquitted by a French jury; and Herschel Grynszpan, who assassinated a Nazi diplomat in Paris in November 1938, touching off Kristallnacht.”

- See more at: Condemn! Condemn!


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Summing up the event, Danon said, “We are here today with a simple message for those who seek to harm the Jewish state and the Jewish people. We will keep fighting until we eliminate BDS completely, from the campuses to the UN, and we will keep fighting until antisemitism is finally defeated.”
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-news/build-bridges-not-boycotts-round-two/2017/03/30/




*PROTESTERS TELL CUOMO: WE WILL BOYCOTT ISRAEL UNTIL IT ENDS HUMAN RIGHTS ABUSES AGAINST PALESTINIANS*

*“We act in solidarity with the Palestinian call for international grassroots pressure on Israel until it complies with international law and ends its ongoing repression of Palestinian rights. We will continue to boycott Israel until Palestinian children can live without fear of imprisonment and torture, until there are no longer separate roadways for Israeli Jews and Palestinians, until Israel stops bombing and killing Palestinians, and until the checkpoints and apartheid wall are dismantled,” said Gabrielle Spears, Jewish Voice for Peace.*

*Cuomo BDS executive order*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> “War is horrible. I lost friends, I lost family, Mickey lost two brothers. But to say that the response to the murder of the three youngsters was the killing of 2,300 [Palestinians] is to ignore the thousands and thousands of rockets thrown from Gaza to Israeli citizens. Each and every one of them [was] targeted to kill us. And if I will have to choose between losing more lives of Israelis, whether they are civilians or soldiers, or losing you, I will sadly, sorrily, rather lose you.”
> 
> Visiting Knesset Member to American Jewish Critic: Protecting Israel’s Security Is More Important Than Pleasing You



50 Days: More than 500 Children - Facts and figures on fatalities in Gaza, Summer 2014


----------



## toomuchtime_

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “War is horrible. I lost friends, I lost family, Mickey lost two brothers. But to say that the response to the murder of the three youngsters was the killing of 2,300 [Palestinians] is to ignore the thousands and thousands of rockets thrown from Gaza to Israeli citizens. Each and every one of them [was] targeted to kill us. And if I will have to choose between losing more lives of Israelis, whether they are civilians or soldiers, or losing you, I will sadly, sorrily, rather lose you.”
> 
> Visiting Knesset Member to American Jewish Critic: Protecting Israel’s Security Is More Important Than Pleasing You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Days: More than 500 Children - Facts and figures on fatalities in Gaza, Summer 2014
Click to expand...

You have to wonder why Hamas would want to make this necessary.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Than there are those with a different view.

Israeli Forces Demolish Bedouin Village of al-Araqib for 110th Time


----------



## Challenger

toomuchtime_ said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “War is horrible. I lost friends, I lost family, Mickey lost two brothers. But to say that the response to the murder of the three youngsters was the killing of 2,300 [Palestinians] is to ignore the thousands and thousands of rockets thrown from Gaza to Israeli citizens. Each and every one of them [was] targeted to kill us. And if I will have to choose between losing more lives of Israelis, whether they are civilians or soldiers, or losing you, I will sadly, sorrily, rather lose you.”
> 
> Visiting Knesset Member to American Jewish Critic: Protecting Israel’s Security Is More Important Than Pleasing You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Days: More than 500 Children - Facts and figures on fatalities in Gaza, Summer 2014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to wonder why Hamas would want to make this necessary.
Click to expand...


Hamas isn't the problem, they've kept every agreement they made with the Zionist regime. Zionist Israel has always found ways to break ceasefires and to blame Hamas for it. Zionists lie, period.


----------



## Challenger

toomuchtime_ said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet if they don't follow the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin's widow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you had nothing to say but felt the need to post anyway.
Click to expand...


I thought I'd made a valid response to your post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Oh no, Not another stooge Kemp video.

Notice how many children, and other family members, were killed in their homes. Israel's attacks on family homes is a direct attack on civilians.

Remember These Children 2014 Memorial


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Summing up the event, Danon said, “We are here today with a simple message for those who seek to harm the Jewish state and the Jewish people. We will keep fighting until we eliminate BDS completely, from the campuses to the UN, and we will keep fighting until antisemitism is finally defeated.”
> 
> Build Bridges, Not Boycotts: Round TwoThe Jewish Press | Stephanie Granot | 4 Nisan 5777 – March 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


Why all that when BDS is a failure?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## toomuchtime_

Challenger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is necessary for people to form a responsible democratic government that can credibly offer peace to their neighbors before it is possible for them to be able to claim self determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can the people exercise self determination when they are assassinated by their terrorist governmnet if they don't follow the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin's widow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you had nothing to say but felt the need to post anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I'd made a valid response to your post.
Click to expand...

Then apparently you are just not good at thinking.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8MDinqVwAANtmS.png


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week marks 47 years since the death of poet Nathan Alterman, and nearly 50 years since the 1967 Six-Day War. In the last three years of his life, Alterman, the most influential poet in all of modern Hebrew literature, set out to win his own battle, leading the charge without fear. Ten days after the great Six-Day War victory, he wrote in his column in Maariv:



"This victory is not only a victory of restoring the nation's most ancient and noble holy sites, etched in out memory and heritage above all else, to the hands of the Jews. The achievement of this victory is that it essentially erased the differentiation between the State of Israel and the Land of Israel. This is the first time since the destruction of the Second Temple that the Land of Israel is in our hands. The state and the land are now one and the same. From now on, the only thing [Israel] needs to reconnect to its history is for the people of Israel to take everything we've achieved and weave that three-way thread so that it cannot be broken."

Israel Hayom | This land is our land


----------



## montelatici

"The Reich Protectorates of the historic provinces of Bohemia and Moravia were proclaimed. It was the conclusion of a historical process that had begun around the year 1000, when the earliest chronicler of Bohemia, the Slav Comas, already thought Bohemia a part of Germany. Through the years, Bohemia and Moravia were bound by feudal ties and other connections to the German Reich. Prague itself has the oldest German university. The most beautiful buildings of the city were built by Germans: the cathedral, the Charles Bridge, the Teyn and Nicholas churches. The prosperity and economic successes of these peoples and provinces have always been strongest when they were under the protection of the Reich....."

Great Days


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?

BTW, the Jewish and Palestinian kids can be the best of friends but the Palestinian kid goes home to a bulldozed house. That friendship will not change Israeli policies.


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?



Lying idiot asshole, how many jews are allowed to vote in syria, iraq, saudi arabia, jordan or qatar?

Tell us what happened when the christians in lebanon, egypt and iraq allowed muslims to move into the country?  

What minorities in any muslim country enjoy the same rights as muslims?  

Tell us, fucking idiot asshole.



> BTW, the Jewish and Palestinian kids can be the best of friends but the Palestinian kid goes home to a bulldozed house. That friendship will not change Israeli policies.



Like these arab kids, you fucking turd?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


The Palestinians can't wait to get those assholes out of their country.


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians can't wait to get those assholes out of their country.



Who do they want to get rid of, hamas?

Hey dogshit, how come arab muslims are not allowed to vote in gaza for a new government?

How come abbas has been in power for over ten years?

How cme jews and other minorities are not allowed to vote in arab countries?

Can you answer these questions, idiot asshole?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians can't wait to get those assholes out of their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do they want to get rid of, hamas?
> 
> Hey dogshit, how come arab muslims are not allowed to vote in gaza for a new government?
> 
> How come abbas has been in power for over ten years?
> 
> How cme jews and other minorities are not allowed to vote in arab countries?
> 
> Can you answer these questions, idiot asshole?
Click to expand...

You should know that by now. Where have you been?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


The major problem between Israelis and Palestinians is not personal, it is Israeli policies.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem between Israelis and Palestinians is not personal, it is Israeli policies.
Click to expand...


Israeli policies?

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem between Israelis and Palestinians is not personal, it is Israeli policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli policies?
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
Click to expand...

Hamas is a product of Israeli policies.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem between Israelis and Palestinians is not personal, it is Israeli policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli policies?
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is a product of Israeli policies.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Another wasted child's life.  For Allah and Islam.  And no Peace with Israel)

Shortly before carrying out the attack Jazal photographed himself smiling outside the Temple Mount’s Dome of the Rock. The photos were shared by Palestinians on social media, with some praising the “martyr” for his actions.

WATCH: Three hurt in Jerusalem Old City stabbing, attacker shot dead


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (Another wasted child's life.  For Allah and Islam.  And no Peace with Israel)
> 
> Shortly before carrying out the attack Jazal photographed himself smiling outside the Temple Mount’s Dome of the Rock. The photos were shared by Palestinians on social media, with some praising the “martyr” for his actions.
> 
> WATCH: Three hurt in Jerusalem Old City stabbing, attacker shot dead


Occupations always have a problem with security.

It comes with the territory.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?



The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State. 

In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.

Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored. 

Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!

Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.

And that is the problem with the one state "solution".


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> hamas is a product of Israeli policies.



Sure it is, mentally ill retard.  arab muslims never have to take responsibility for anything they do - it is israel that force the muslim filth to create ISIS, it is Israel that forces hamas to execute political opposition, to prevent elections - over ten years now - to not have free speech, civil rights, or freedom of assembly.

Hey retarded scumbag, how come hamas spends millions on tunnels instead of helping the people living there, you stupid fucking turd?


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations always have a problem with security.  It comes with the territory.



What occupation is that, retard?  How many jews live in gaza?  Oh that's right, like everywhere else in the mideast, non-muslims are not allowed to live in muslim countries with equal rights.

Tell us retard, why haven't there been elections in gaza for almost ten years?


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State.
> 
> In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.
> 
> Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored.
> 
> Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!
> 
> Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.
> 
> And that is the problem with the one state "solution".
Click to expand...


We don't have to put any "plans" forward, they already have been in the proposals made at the London conference in 1946 and the minority UNSCOP proposalsin 1947 https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3. Please stop being so hysterical.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State.
> 
> In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.
> 
> Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored.
> 
> Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!
> 
> Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.
> 
> And that is the problem with the one state "solution".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to put any "plans" forward, they already have been in the proposals made at the London conference in 1946 and the minority UNSCOP proposalsin 1947 A/364 of 3 September 1947. Please stop being so hysterical.
Click to expand...


First of all, the question was addressed to Tinmore.  Secondly, that plan was put forth in 1947.  Many developments have happened since then.  What are you guys' one-state plan for 2017?  Is "one state" code for the destruction of Israel?


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State.
> 
> In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.
> 
> Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored.
> 
> Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!
> 
> Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.
> 
> And that is the problem with the one state "solution".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to put any "plans" forward, they already have been in the proposals made at the London conference in 1946 and the minority UNSCOP proposals in 1947 A/364 of 3 September 1947. Please stop being so hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, the question was addressed to Tinmore.  Secondly, that plan was put forth in 1947.  Many developments have happened since then.  What are you guys' one-state plan for 2017?  Is "one state" code for the destruction of Israel?
Click to expand...


What part of "Members of this board..." do you fail to understand? Just because Shusha singled out PF Tinmore it doesn't preclude me from answering. My answer is valid, the plans were proposed in 1946 and 1947 and are still valid now. Zionist Israel needs to be dismantled and replaced with an equitable solution decided by both sides on a level playing field. The proposals mentioned form a basis on which those with the political will to do so, can work with. Sadly there's no-one on either side with the courage to try and as far as the Zionists are concerned, there's no will either.


----------



## rhodescholar

Challenger said:


> Zionist Israel needs to be dismantled and replaced with an equitable solution decided by both sides on a level playing field.



Sorry c-nt, but people besides arab muslims have a right to self-rule and sovereignty in the mideast, get that through your fucking tiny skull. 

Israel is not going to become the next lebanon, egypt or iraq, where the native non-muslims were overwhelmed by the arab muslim filth and their colonialism/violence.  Not going to happen.  arab muslims are going to either learn to respect non-muslims as euals - or they are going to be wiped out of existence, with all of their supporters and apologists.


----------



## louie888

rhodescholar said:


> ...arab muslims are going to either learn to respect non-muslims as euals - or they are going to be wiped out of existence, with all of their supporters and apologists.


I have no idea what "euals" are, but calling for genocide of an entire religion must be bad form lol.

That said, if you are really going to follow through with your psychotic plan, then you will have much work to do.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

louie888 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...arab muslims are going to either learn to respect non-muslims as euals - or they are going to be wiped out of existence, with all of their supporters and apologists.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "euals" are, but calling for genocide of an entire religion must be bad form lol.
> 
> That said, if you are really going to follow through with your psychotic plan, then you will have much work to do.
Click to expand...



Says the subhuman that supports Hamas -- an organization dedicated to genocide.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State.
> 
> In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.
> 
> Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored.
> 
> Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!
> 
> Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.
> 
> And that is the problem with the one state "solution".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to put any "plans" forward, they already have been in the proposals made at the London conference in 1946 and the minority UNSCOP proposalsin 1947 A/364 of 3 September 1947. Please stop being so hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, the question was addressed to Tinmore.  Secondly, that plan was put forth in 1947.  Many developments have happened since then.  What are you guys' one-state plan for 2017?  Is "one state" code for the destruction of Israel?
Click to expand...

Ah, the old destruction of Israel canard.

What is the problem with replacing a racist, settler colonial project with a state that has equal rights for everyone?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what is the problem with the one state solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the one state "solution" is that no Arab, no Muslim and no one on this board cares to explain what they mean by that and especially how they intend to maintain the BOTH the Jewish character and the Arab character of the State.
> 
> In fact, evidence is clear that the Arab and Muslim communities are determined to erase Jewish history and connection to their homeland and deny the relationship of the Jewish people to that history, or even the existence of the Jewish people in the Diaspora.
> 
> Members of this board -- and I am talking to you Tinmore -- have been given ample opportunity to outline their plan for a one state solution which addresses this existential threat to the Jewish people.   We have practically begged you for a response.  We get nothing.  We are deliberately ignored.
> 
> Now, why is that?  If you have a one state solution which brings into being a State where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Muslim people (and for that matter the Arab Christian people) are fully equal and fully represented -- why don't you outline your plan?!  Why?!
> 
> Its because you actually don't have such a plan.  What you have is a plan for the Arab Muslim world to have sole self-determination in that territory, and sole ownership of it.  What you have is a plan for yet another Arab Muslim nation.
> 
> And that is the problem with the one state "solution".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have to put any "plans" forward, they already have been in the proposals made at the London conference in 1946 and the minority UNSCOP proposalsin 1947 A/364 of 3 September 1947. Please stop being so hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, the question was addressed to Tinmore.  Secondly, that plan was put forth in 1947.  Many developments have happened since then.  What are you guys' one-state plan for 2017?  Is "one state" code for the destruction of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the old destruction of Israel canard.
> 
> What is the problem with replacing a racist, settler colonial project with a state that has equal rights for everyone?
Click to expand...


Ah, the old "pretend the Hamas charter doesn't exist" appeal to profound ignorance. Your need to flail your Pom Poms in support of your Islamic terrorist heroes is truly retrograde.

Secondly, your reciting of slogans and cliche's as the usual propaganda from the goofy convert cabal is pointless.


----------



## Sixties Fan

April 17 will be day of terror and killing,
according to Fatah's student movement 

"Let us turn April 17, 2017 into a fire that will burn the occupiers and burn the land like an inferno"

"We declare in a clear manner that splits the sky... We will not hesitate to burn the land under the feet of the tyrants if [Israel] harms the prisoners"

"Remember the Wadi Al-Haramiya operation (i.e., terror attack, 10 murdered), the Ein Arik operation (i.e., terror attack, 6 murdered), and the hundreds of heroic operations that were carried out by Fatah members and the fighters of our people"

April 17 will be day of terror and killing, Fatah students threaten Israel - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This new settlement is not the beginning of a new wave of construction, rather it is being built to replace the recently evacuated settlement ‘Amona’, that supposedly was built on private owned Palestinian land.

The second part of the sentence asserts that Israel is building in Palestinian territory and that is false. This is because CNN incorrectly believes that Israel has no legal rights to the West Bank. Israel’s legal rights to controlling the West Bank and building communities there under international law have been affirmed  time and again by respected authorities on the subject, including: Professor Eugene Rostow, Professor Julius Stone , Professor Eugene Kontorovich, Professor Avi Bell and more.

Mainstream Media Distorts Reality on Israeli Settlements


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Familiar format*
These are twisted academics defining the Palestinian narrative for them. For 100 years the Arabs of Ramallah and Gaza have been spoken for by those outside. People telling the residents of towns such as Jericho how another generation of sacrifice is necessary and how salvation is surely on its way. 12 speakers today. 1 Palestinian, and even then a Palestinian living in the UK. From the 1920’s all the way to the current day, scores of example of how others knew what was best for the Palestinians to do. And another generation of Palestinian children are sacrificed on the alter of this hatred.  Today that empty promise is BDS. Comfortable westerners like John Reynolds suggest Palestinians should be patient rather than negotiate. After all, what does John Reynolds have to lose?

Cork, Ireland. Politely wishing the Jews to a nasty death


----------



## Sixties Fan

Question:
If Israel "controls" Gaza, then why is it that Hamas makes the decision as to who is allowed to leave Gaza and when?

Hamas to allow UN, Red Cross officials to leave Gaza

*After days of closure following assassination of terror chief, group says it will enable passage of humanitarian workers*


----------



## Sixties Fan

She continued, “The German section of the Scholars for Peace in the Middle East is combating the proliferation of false and one-sided anti-Israel and antisemitic information in the academic institution that took place in Halle. There is no excuse for the invitation to Finkelstein, and the MPI [Max Planck Institute] discredited itself within the international scientific community by participating in the BDS campaign Finkelstein is a part of.”

Germany rebukes institute for hosting pro-Hezbollah academic


----------



## Sixties Fan

The woman's name is Ahlam Tamimi. She confessed to the murders in court when charged by Israel in 2003. She then confessed again and again and again on television, on the social media, in press interviews, at every opportunity. *She has never stopped confessing*. It is a core element of her persona. As a person who for more than four years hosted her own prime time television program recorded in Amman, Jordan, and beamed by satellite to every part of the world where there are interested Arabic speakers, she has had unprecedented opportunities to boast of her murders in public.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 31-Mar-17: Tamimi, our daughter's grinning, boasting, convicted murderer, now says she's innocent


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hamas Interior Ministry on Saturday evening announced that security forces are planning to crack down against Gaza Arabs suspected of collaborating with Israel, Ma’an reported Saturday.

Hamas Cracking Down on ‘Collaborators’ following Fuqaha AssassinationThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 6 Nisan 5777 – April 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Hamas Interior Ministry on Saturday evening announced that security forces are planning to crack down against Gaza Arabs suspected of collaborating with Israel, Ma’an reported Saturday.
> 
> Hamas Cracking Down on ‘Collaborators’ following Fuqaha AssassinationThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 6 Nisan 5777 – April 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com


Not surprising. Collaborators kill.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamas Interior Ministry on Saturday evening announced that security forces are planning to crack down against Gaza Arabs suspected of collaborating with Israel, Ma’an reported Saturday.
> 
> Hamas Cracking Down on ‘Collaborators’ following Fuqaha AssassinationThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 6 Nisan 5777 – April 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. Collaborators kill.
Click to expand...


That should be interesting. A mob of Islamic terrorist goons acting upon rumor and superstition, rounding up Islamics.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(vide video online)

Proud Israeli-Arab Confronts a Leftwing Jew at Columbia UniversityThe Jewish Press | Video of the Day | 7 Nisan 5777 – April 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Izzard appeared in Tel Aviv on Thursday night, which is certainly not the Israeli capital.

And to add insult to injury, Jerusalem does get a mention in a photo caption:
(online)

Since when was Jerusalem a “West Bank town?”

In any case, the Palestine Marathon took place on the streets of Bethlehem and not Jerusalem.

Jerusalem is a "West Bank Town?" | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

You too may become an EX  Jew-Hater :

Meet the Christian former Jew-hater who thought terror attacks were God’s lessons for unbelievers
A granddaughter of the founder of the Westboro Baptist Church, Megan Phelps-Roper speaks in Israel for the first time with the ‘Jewish enemy’ who became a friend

Meet the Christian former Jew-hater who thought terror attacks were God’s lessons for unbelievers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At a conference that took place following reports in Israel and abroad concerning incitement in the Palestinian educational system, MKs Ahmed Tibi and Hanin Zoabi of the Joint Arab List expressed support for that incitement, with Zoabi going so far as to say that inciting others against Israel is not only a right, but an obligation.

Tibi and Zoabi: Incitement against the occupation is a right


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_We do not need anyone to protect our liberté. It would however be refreshing not to be condemned for protecting our liberty. We wish to be treated equally – Israeli lives are just as valuable as French lives. True fraternité would solve everything. We must stop announcing #WeAreFrench or whatever the hashtag of the day is. We are all kufar.
If the nations of the world, those who believe in freedom, united against our common enemy, stopped finding excuses for terrorism and acted on the belief that all lives matter, people worldwide would be much safer.

I am not London (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The presentation of a convicted mass murderer's claims on an equal footing with those of the victims' parents is *unethical and despicable*. To add salt to the wound, the interview - riddled with lies - enables Tamimi to win global sympathy. It stymies current efforts to have her extradited from Jordan and tried in a US court.

Tamimi has over the last 11 years confessed repeatedly with pride and glee to the murders of 15 men, women and children (8 of the latter) to Arab and western journalists. She has detailed precisely what her central role in the massacre entailed. From scouting for and choosing the target for maximum carnage to transporting the 10 kg. bomb to her accomplice and concluding with leading him physically right to the door of the target, the Sbarro pizzeria. She left nobody in any doubt about her guilt.

The Good, The Bad, The Ugly: Falling victim to the media's "most ethical" behavior


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are some interesting research results from University of Washington assistant Professor Kate Starbird on the propagation of fake news memes.   Starbird noticed a disturbing trend in the use of conspiracy theory terms such as “false flag” and “crisis actors”  staring with the 2013 Boston marathon bombing in social media, but  only began researching it seriously in 2016.  She and her students traced some 58 million Twitter comments using such terms and found that large numbers of them referenced the same alt-left and alt-right sources; she noted 81 of the most frequently recurring.  Some of these such as Global Rresearch, Veterans Today, BeforeItsNews, Infowar,  RT, Sputnik News and PressTV will be familiar to readers –  she catalogs the last 3 three as foreign news services though she recognizes them as propaganda outlets.  Canadian antisemite and Holocaust denier Jim Fetzer does show up on her list.  Surprisingly Al-Jazeera does not.  While antisemitism was not the focus of the study she mentions it as a significant factor in the sample. 

The truth is out there - or maybe not (L. King) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The most egregious case this week is the almost complete silence from the Left on the promotion of terrorist Rasmea Odeh as somehow a symbol of liberalism and justice. Anyone who accepts the lie that Odeh was innocent of her role in a 1969 supermarket bombing is nothing but an antisemite, someone who will bend over backwards to justify the deaths of innocent Jews in Israel.

Rasmea Odeh and the antisemtiic dog-whistles of the Left ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Columbia/Barnard Hillel's Facebook yesterday:

 This evening at 8:00PM, Columbia University Apartheid Divest (CUAD) will present a referendum to Columbia College Student Council (CCSC) urging Columbia to join the movement to boycott, divest, and sanction Israel (BDS). There will then be a vote about whether to put this referendum on the ballot for CCSC's general elections in a few weeks. 
Here is a series of tweets from last night by Daniella Greenbaum about the proposed BDS resolution being presented to the student council:

Columbia U blocks BDS motion ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the cover letter sent to Mr. Claudio Sulser, Chairman of the FIFA Disciplinary Committee and to Mr. Gianni Infantino, President of FIFA, PMW noted: 

"The PFA and Mr. Rajoub regularly and gravely breach the FIFA Statutes by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace." 
Copies of all the Arabic language evidence supporting PMW's complaint were sent as well.

Among the evidence is documentation that every year PFA supervises the annual "Prince of Martyrs Abu Jihad Football Tournament," named after the arch-terrorist Abu Jihad. By the Palestinian Authority's own calculations, Abu Jihad was responsible for the murder of 125 people in numerous terror attacks he planned, which include a 1978 bus hijacking in which 25 adults and 12 children were murdered.

Palestinian Media Watch to FIFA: Penalize Palestinian Football Association for terror glorification - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The following description of Israel's founding in a Palestinian schoolbook represents the dominant dogma about Israel:_



"Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when the Zionist gangs stole Palestine … and established the so-called State of Israel." 
[Arabic Language, Analysis, Literature and Criticism, grade 12, p. 104]

This official PA map of "Palestine” was broadcast on PA TV in September 2011. The map includes both the PA areas and all of Israel (excluding the Golan Heights) wrapped in the Palestinian flag - a symbol of Palestinian sovereignty over the whole area - and has a key through it, symbolizing ownership. Similar maps presenting all of Israel as "Palestine" appear in Palestinian schoolbooks and are shown regularly on PA TV.

"Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> _The following description of Israel's founding in a Palestinian schoolbook represents the dominant dogma about Israel:_
> 
> 
> "Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when the Zionist gangs stole Palestine … and established the so-called State of Israel."
> [Arabic Language, Analysis, Literature and Criticism, grade 12, p. 104]
> 
> This official PA map of "Palestine” was broadcast on PA TV in September 2011. The map includes both the PA areas and all of Israel (excluding the Golan Heights) wrapped in the Palestinian flag - a symbol of Palestinian sovereignty over the whole area - and has a key through it, symbolizing ownership. Similar maps presenting all of Israel as "Palestine" appear in Palestinian schoolbooks and are shown regularly on PA TV.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW


That map is geographically correct.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The following description of Israel's founding in a Palestinian schoolbook represents the dominant dogma about Israel:_
> 
> 
> "Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when the Zionist gangs stole Palestine … and established the so-called State of Israel."
> [Arabic Language, Analysis, Literature and Criticism, grade 12, p. 104]
> 
> This official PA map of "Palestine” was broadcast on PA TV in September 2011. The map includes both the PA areas and all of Israel (excluding the Golan Heights) wrapped in the Palestinian flag - a symbol of Palestinian sovereignty over the whole area - and has a key through it, symbolizing ownership. Similar maps presenting all of Israel as "Palestine" appear in Palestinian schoolbooks and are shown regularly on PA TV.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> 
> That map is geographically correct.
Click to expand...


I agree with you.  It shows all of Eretz Yisroel.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> _The following description of Israel's founding in a Palestinian schoolbook represents the dominant dogma about Israel:_
> 
> 
> "Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when the Zionist gangs stole Palestine … and established the so-called State of Israel."
> [Arabic Language, Analysis, Literature and Criticism, grade 12, p. 104]
> 
> This official PA map of "Palestine” was broadcast on PA TV in September 2011. The map includes both the PA areas and all of Israel (excluding the Golan Heights) wrapped in the Palestinian flag - a symbol of Palestinian sovereignty over the whole area - and has a key through it, symbolizing ownership. Similar maps presenting all of Israel as "Palestine" appear in Palestinian schoolbooks and are shown regularly on PA TV.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW



...and?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists find way to detect polio outbreaks earlier


----------



## Sixties Fan

History of the Palestinian Nation

A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.

For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...

When was it founded and by whom?

What were its borders?

What was its capital?

What were its major cities?

What constituted the basis of its economy?

What was its form of government?

Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?

Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?

What was the language of the country of Palestine?

What was the name of its currency?

Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?

And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?


You forgot to link to the propaganda site where you copied that crap.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s not clear whether the fellow up front, who looks a bit old to be either a student or a youth, is a member of FAMSY, or just happens to be standing next to one at one of the many anti-Israel rallies that break out around the world (including in Australia) the moment Israel decides to shoot back.

Anyway, if there are some Aussie readers out there who can help me solve this mystery, I would deeply appreciate it.  If not, the image above seems ripe for meme-ifying if anyone out there has some Photoshop (or even Microsoft paint) skills and a sense of humor.

_(EoZ: The rally was in Melbourne, June 5 2010. You can see a seemingly different guy holding the same sign at 7:06 of this video, so it might have been passed around.)_

So who is this guy? (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The deputy prime minister of Azerbaijan was treated in Israel for a heart problem last week after doctors in Baku determined his condition was life-threatening.

The Rambam Medical Center in Haifa announced on Monday that Abid Sharifov, who has served as deputy prime minister of Azerbaijan since 1995, arrived at a hospital in Azerbaijan’s capital of Baku last week after complaining of feeling weak.

Azerbaijan’s deputy PM flown to Israel for heart treatment


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?



The old Hasbara questions about Palestine gambit. You know that you should change the wording a little to try to hide the fact that it comes from a Hasbara propaganda generation site.

You know that all those questions, as silly as they are, have been answered.  

_When was it founded and by whom?
_
135 AD, Emperor Hadrian
_
What were its borders?
_
See map below:






_What was its capital?_

Aelia Capitolina

_What were its major cities?_

See map above.
_
What constituted the basis of its economy?
_
Here is a summary, you can read about the economy of Palestine by downloading the pdf, the link is provided below.

The economy of Palestine should not be understood in isolation; de- 514 PHILIP A. HARLAND 02-039 Ch 22 6/19/02 11:38 AM Page 514 spite regional peculiarities that may be identified, this region was part of the larger economic world of the Roman Empire, and social-economic conditions in the region have their counterparts elsewhere in many respects. First, the ancient economy of Palestine was an underdeveloped, agrarian economy based primarily on the production of food through subsistence-level farming by the peasantry. The peasantry, through taxation and rents, supported the continuance of a social-economic structure characterized by asymmetrical distribution of wealth in favor of the elite, a small fraction of the population. Peasants made up the vast majority of the population (over 90 percent; see Kreissig 1970: 17–87; Fiensy 1990: 155–76). The peasantry included small landowners who worked their own land for the subsistence of their families, tenants who worked the land of wealthy landowners and paid rent, and a variety of landless peasants who either worked as wage laborers on large or medium-sized estates or resorted to other activities such as banditry. The elites, consisting of the royal family, aristocrats, religious leaders, and some priests, drew their primary source of income from medium-sized and large estates.

http://www.philipharland.com/publications/Harland 2002 Economy Palestine.pdf

_What was its form of government?_

Propraetorian legaturam ( Emperial Legate executive and  locally elected  administrators) and feudal hierarchy (Latin Kingdom). 


_Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?_

Pontius Pilate, Sophronius, Heraclius, Bladwin, Milisende

_Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?_

Regnum Hierosolimitanum

_What was the language of the country of Palestine?_

Latin was the official language of court, although Aramaic, French and Italian were widely spoken.

_What was the name of its currency?
_
Denier






_Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?_

From 135 AD through the Muslim conquest in early 600 AD, the denarius (unified Roman) and solidus (Eastern Roman Empire-Byzantine).  They were the only currencies in the empire so there was no "conversion" rate.

Between 1099-1200, the Latin Kingdom denier was roughly equal to the Anglo-Saxon penny or about 1,000 to a Saracen gold dinar.

_And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
_
The fall of Acre to the Muslims, 1291 AD.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The fact is, Arabs populating Gaza, Judea, and Samaria have much less claim to nationhood than that Indian tribe that successfully emerged in Connecticut with the purpose of starting a tax-exempt casino: at least that tribe had a constructive goal that motivated them. The so-called "Palestinians" have only one motivation: the destruction of Israel , and in my book that is not sufficient to consider them a nation" -- or anything else except what they really are: a terrorist organization that will one day be dismantled.

In fact, there is only one way to achieve peace in the Middle East . Arab countries must acknowledge and accept their defeat in their war against Israel and, as the losing side should, pay Israel reparations for the more than 50 years of devastation they have visited on it. The most appropriate form of such reparations would be the removal of their terrorist organization from the land of Israel and accepting Israel 's ancient sovereignty over Gaza , Judea, and Samaria.

That will mark the end of the Palestinian people. What are you saying again was its beginning?

A Japanese View of the Palestinians


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The fact is, Arabs populating Gaza, Judea, and Samaria have much less claim to nationhood than that Indian tribe that successfully emerged in Connecticut with the purpose of starting a tax-exempt casino: at least that tribe had a constructive goal that motivated them. The so-called "Palestinians" have only one motivation: the destruction of Israel , and in my book that is not sufficient to consider them a nation" -- or anything else except what they really are: a terrorist organization that will one day be dismantled.
> 
> In fact, there is only one way to achieve peace in the Middle East . Arab countries must acknowledge and accept their defeat in their war against Israel and, as the losing side should, pay Israel reparations for the more than 50 years of devastation they have visited on it. The most appropriate form of such reparations would be the removal of their terrorist organization from the land of Israel and accepting Israel 's ancient sovereignty over Gaza , Judea, and Samaria.
> 
> That will mark the end of the Palestinian people. What are you saying again was its beginning?
> 
> A Japanese View of the Palestinians




Propaganda versus fact. Here are the facts, from a Jewish website no less. 

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*

Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Hasbara questions about Palestine gambit. You know that you should change the wording a little to try to hide the fact that it comes from a Hasbara propaganda generation site.
> 
> You know that all those questions, as silly as they are, have been answered.
> 
> _When was it founded and by whom?
> _
> 135 AD, Emperor Hadrian
> _
> What were its borders?
> _
> See map below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What was its capital?_
> 
> Aelia Capitolina
> 
> _What were its major cities?_
> 
> See map above.
> _
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> _
> Here is a summary, you can read about the economy of Palestine by downloading the pdf, the link is provided below.
> 
> The economy of Palestine should not be understood in isolation; de- 514 PHILIP A. HARLAND 02-039 Ch 22 6/19/02 11:38 AM Page 514 spite regional peculiarities that may be identified, this region was part of the larger economic world of the Roman Empire, and social-economic conditions in the region have their counterparts elsewhere in many respects. First, the ancient economy of Palestine was an underdeveloped, agrarian economy based primarily on the production of food through subsistence-level farming by the peasantry. The peasantry, through taxation and rents, supported the continuance of a social-economic structure characterized by asymmetrical distribution of wealth in favor of the elite, a small fraction of the population. Peasants made up the vast majority of the population (over 90 percent; see Kreissig 1970: 17–87; Fiensy 1990: 155–76). The peasantry included small landowners who worked their own land for the subsistence of their families, tenants who worked the land of wealthy landowners and paid rent, and a variety of landless peasants who either worked as wage laborers on large or medium-sized estates or resorted to other activities such as banditry. The elites, consisting of the royal family, aristocrats, religious leaders, and some priests, drew their primary source of income from medium-sized and large estates.
> 
> http://www.philipharland.com/publications/Harland 2002 Economy Palestine.pdf
> 
> _What was its form of government?_
> 
> Propraetorian legaturam ( Emperial Legate executive and  locally elected  administrators) and feudal hierarchy (Latin Kingdom).
> 
> 
> _Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?_
> 
> Pontius Pilate, Sophronius, Heraclius, Bladwin, Milisende
> 
> _Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?_
> 
> Regnum Hierosolimitanum
> 
> _What was the language of the country of Palestine?_
> 
> Latin was the official language of court, although Aramaic, French and Italian were widely spoken.
> 
> _What was the name of its currency?
> _
> Denier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?_
> 
> From 135 AD through the Muslim conquest in early 600 AD, the denarius (unified Roman) and solidus (Eastern Roman Empire-Byzantine).  They were the only currencies in the empire so there was no "conversion" rate.
> 
> Between 1099-1200, the Latin Kingdom denier was roughly equal to the Anglo-Saxon penny or about 1,000 to a Saracen gold dinar.
> 
> _And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> _
> The fall of Acre to the Muslims, 1291 AD.
Click to expand...


You have mixed in facts from different time periods, but most of these are from the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem (so the name of the area wasn't even Palestine at that time).  The Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem was established by Crusaders, foreign European colonizers.  And then you have the Chutzpah to criticize Zionism?  What hypocricy!!


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Hasbara questions about Palestine gambit. You know that you should change the wording a little to try to hide the fact that it comes from a Hasbara propaganda generation site.
> 
> You know that all those questions, as silly as they are, have been answered.
> 
> _When was it founded and by whom?
> _
> 135 AD, Emperor Hadrian
> _
> What were its borders?
> _
> See map below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What was its capital?_
> 
> Aelia Capitolina
> 
> _What were its major cities?_
> 
> See map above.
> _
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> _
> Here is a summary, you can read about the economy of Palestine by downloading the pdf, the link is provided below.
> 
> The economy of Palestine should not be understood in isolation; de- 514 PHILIP A. HARLAND 02-039 Ch 22 6/19/02 11:38 AM Page 514 spite regional peculiarities that may be identified, this region was part of the larger economic world of the Roman Empire, and social-economic conditions in the region have their counterparts elsewhere in many respects. First, the ancient economy of Palestine was an underdeveloped, agrarian economy based primarily on the production of food through subsistence-level farming by the peasantry. The peasantry, through taxation and rents, supported the continuance of a social-economic structure characterized by asymmetrical distribution of wealth in favor of the elite, a small fraction of the population. Peasants made up the vast majority of the population (over 90 percent; see Kreissig 1970: 17–87; Fiensy 1990: 155–76). The peasantry included small landowners who worked their own land for the subsistence of their families, tenants who worked the land of wealthy landowners and paid rent, and a variety of landless peasants who either worked as wage laborers on large or medium-sized estates or resorted to other activities such as banditry. The elites, consisting of the royal family, aristocrats, religious leaders, and some priests, drew their primary source of income from medium-sized and large estates.
> 
> http://www.philipharland.com/publications/Harland 2002 Economy Palestine.pdf
> 
> _What was its form of government?_
> 
> Propraetorian legaturam ( Emperial Legate executive and  locally elected  administrators) and feudal hierarchy (Latin Kingdom).
> 
> 
> _Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?_
> 
> Pontius Pilate, Sophronius, Heraclius, Bladwin, Milisende
> 
> _Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?_
> 
> Regnum Hierosolimitanum
> 
> _What was the language of the country of Palestine?_
> 
> Latin was the official language of court, although Aramaic, French and Italian were widely spoken.
> 
> _What was the name of its currency?
> _
> Denier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?_
> 
> From 135 AD through the Muslim conquest in early 600 AD, the denarius (unified Roman) and solidus (Eastern Roman Empire-Byzantine).  They were the only currencies in the empire so there was no "conversion" rate.
> 
> Between 1099-1200, the Latin Kingdom denier was roughly equal to the Anglo-Saxon penny or about 1,000 to a Saracen gold dinar.
> 
> _And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> _
> The fall of Acre to the Muslims, 1291 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have mixed in facts from different time periods, but most of these are from the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem (so the name of the area wasn't even Palestine at that time).  The Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem was established by Crusaders, foreign European colonizers.  And then you have the Chutzpah to criticize Zionism?  What hypocricy!!
Click to expand...


The people of Palestine have lived under a variety of ruling groups. 

And, the Crusaders called the land Palestine.

 "For we who were Occidentals have now become Orientals. He who was a Roman or a Frank has in this land been made into a Galilean or an inhabitant of Palestine"

1100-27: Fulcher of Chartres, _Historia Hierosolymitana (1095-1127)_
_
Internet History Sourcebooks Project_


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Thousands gather for anti-occupation protest in Jerusalem*

Palestinians and Jews alike have held an enormous demonstration to mark 50 years of occupation.

Friday April 1 – Yuli Novak, head of Breaking the Silence, gave a rousing nine minute speech to her fellow protesters calling for an end to the violence and racism of the Israeli government.

“These are dark, somber days. Our country is dominated by occupation, messianism, racism, ignorance, callousness, and violence. Blaming the right-wing government won’t help. Nor will sitting in our living rooms fantasising about the day they’ll be replaced. And please, enough with the “Anyone but Bibi” rhetoric — Yair Lapid is no different.”

She added “there’s only one way to win: Resistance. Struggle. Solidarity. That’s it. Resistance”

Thousands gather for anti-occupation protest in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> The people of Palestine have lived under a variety of ruling groups.


Different times. Different rulers, Different names.

Same people. Same place.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Hasbara questions about Palestine gambit. You know that you should change the wording a little to try to hide the fact that it comes from a Hasbara propaganda generation site.
> 
> You know that all those questions, as silly as they are, have been answered.
> 
> _When was it founded and by whom?
> _
> 135 AD, Emperor Hadrian
> _
> What were its borders?
> _
> See map below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What was its capital?_
> 
> Aelia Capitolina
> 
> _What were its major cities?_
> 
> See map above.
> _
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> _
> Here is a summary, you can read about the economy of Palestine by downloading the pdf, the link is provided below.
> 
> The economy of Palestine should not be understood in isolation; de- 514 PHILIP A. HARLAND 02-039 Ch 22 6/19/02 11:38 AM Page 514 spite regional peculiarities that may be identified, this region was part of the larger economic world of the Roman Empire, and social-economic conditions in the region have their counterparts elsewhere in many respects. First, the ancient economy of Palestine was an underdeveloped, agrarian economy based primarily on the production of food through subsistence-level farming by the peasantry. The peasantry, through taxation and rents, supported the continuance of a social-economic structure characterized by asymmetrical distribution of wealth in favor of the elite, a small fraction of the population. Peasants made up the vast majority of the population (over 90 percent; see Kreissig 1970: 17–87; Fiensy 1990: 155–76). The peasantry included small landowners who worked their own land for the subsistence of their families, tenants who worked the land of wealthy landowners and paid rent, and a variety of landless peasants who either worked as wage laborers on large or medium-sized estates or resorted to other activities such as banditry. The elites, consisting of the royal family, aristocrats, religious leaders, and some priests, drew their primary source of income from medium-sized and large estates.
> 
> http://www.philipharland.com/publications/Harland 2002 Economy Palestine.pdf
> 
> _What was its form of government?_
> 
> Propraetorian legaturam ( Emperial Legate executive and  locally elected  administrators) and feudal hierarchy (Latin Kingdom).
> 
> 
> _Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?_
> 
> Pontius Pilate, Sophronius, Heraclius, Bladwin, Milisende
> 
> _Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?_
> 
> Regnum Hierosolimitanum
> 
> _What was the language of the country of Palestine?_
> 
> Latin was the official language of court, although Aramaic, French and Italian were widely spoken.
> 
> _What was the name of its currency?
> _
> Denier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?_
> 
> From 135 AD through the Muslim conquest in early 600 AD, the denarius (unified Roman) and solidus (Eastern Roman Empire-Byzantine).  They were the only currencies in the empire so there was no "conversion" rate.
> 
> Between 1099-1200, the Latin Kingdom denier was roughly equal to the Anglo-Saxon penny or about 1,000 to a Saracen gold dinar.
> 
> _And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> _
> The fall of Acre to the Muslims, 1291 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have mixed in facts from different time periods, but most of these are from the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem (so the name of the area wasn't even Palestine at that time).  The Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem was established by Crusaders, foreign European colonizers.  And then you have the Chutzpah to criticize Zionism?  What hypocricy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people of Palestine have lived under a variety of ruling groups.
> 
> And, the Crusaders called the land Palestine.
> 
> "For we who were Occidentals have now become Orientals. He who was a Roman or a Frank has in this land been made into a Galilean or an inhabitant of Palestine"
> 
> 1100-27: Fulcher of Chartres, _Historia Hierosolymitana (1095-1127)
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project_
Click to expand...


If Occidentals BECAME Orientals, and if Franks BECAME Galileans, that means that foreigners moved into the Holy Land, and then became part of the population after awhile.  No different from how Eastern European and Yemenite Jews BECAME Israelis.  In other words, it says in your own quote, that foreigners became inhabitants of the Land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just a reminder of what a Hamas news conference looks like

For those who like to consider Hamas to be a sort of moderate, progressive group, here's a reminder of what a Hamas news conference looks like:





You will see more articles in coming weeks about how Hamas has turned moderate with their upcoming new manifesto that is not quite as explicitly antisemitic as their (still extant) Charter. It all goes to show that anti-Israel Western "academics" are dumber than the average Arab in the street, who knows very well that Hamas is a terror group.

And it is partly because they see pictures like this in their media, while Westerners don't.

People who choose to cover their faces when speaking in public are pretty much guaranteed to not be the most upstanding citizens.

Just a reminder of what a Hamas news conference looks like ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

For most participants, this was their first seder meal, during which they got to taste _matzah_, _charoset_, and _karpas_, and search for the _afikoman_.

Among the diplomats attending were the ambassadors of Bulgaria, Poland, Switzerland, Turkey and Uruguay, and senior representatives from the United States, Germany, the United Nations and the European Union.


Read more at 80 Foreign Diplomats Make Exodus From Egypt With Tel Aviv ‘Seder’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists

From a graduation ceremony of the "Futawwa" paramilitary youth group in Gaza:
















Hey, its only a violation of international law. No biggie.

Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

To substantiate the claim, the report cites three examples, including two arithmetic questions in which martyrdom takes center stage.

“The number of martyrs of the First Intifada during 1987–93 totaled 2,026 martyrs, and the number of martyrs of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Intifada in the year 2000 totaled 5,050 martyrs while the number of the wounded reached 49,760. How many martyrs died in the two Intifadas?” one fourth-grade textbook asks.

Palestinians generally use the term “martyr” to refer to any Palestinian killed by an Israeli, no matter the context of the death.

Another example cited by the report is an image from a fourth-grade National Education and Socialization textbook, in which children look at their classmate’s empty desk at school, bearing a placard that reads, “Martyr.”

New Palestinian textbooks ‘teach students to be martyrs’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The student union at Ryerson University in Toronto has voted to adopt a broad definition of anti-Semitism.

The definition adopted last week includes the denial of the Jewish right to self-determination, the application of double standards to the State of Israel, the comparison of contemporary Israeli policies to that of the Nazis, and the use of symbols or imagery associated with classic anti-Semitic tropes, according to Bnai Brith Canada.

The definition is in line with the one used by the governments of Canada and Ontario.

“After all of the shameful incidents to occur on campus this year, it was especially important for the RSU to adopt a robust definition of anti-Semitism,” said Tamar Jaclyn Lyons, vice president of communications for Students Supporting Israel at Ryerson. “This definition will prove critical in holding bigots accountable for their actions and preventing these hateful acts from continuing in the future.”

Students at Toronto university adopt definition of anti-Semitism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The student union at Ryerson University in Toronto has voted to adopt a broad definition of anti-Semitism.
> 
> The definition adopted last week includes the denial of the Jewish right to self-determination, the application of double standards to the State of Israel, the comparison of contemporary Israeli policies to that of the Nazis, and the use of symbols or imagery associated with classic anti-Semitic tropes, according to Bnai Brith Canada.
> 
> The definition is in line with the one used by the governments of Canada and Ontario.
> 
> “After all of the shameful incidents to occur on campus this year, it was especially important for the RSU to adopt a robust definition of anti-Semitism,” said Tamar Jaclyn Lyons, vice president of communications for Students Supporting Israel at Ryerson. “This definition will prove critical in holding bigots accountable for their actions and preventing these hateful acts from continuing in the future.”
> 
> Students at Toronto university adopt definition of anti-Semitism


Does this change anything for BDS?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The student union at Ryerson University in Toronto has voted to adopt a broad definition of anti-Semitism.
> 
> The definition adopted last week includes the denial of the Jewish right to self-determination, the application of double standards to the State of Israel, the comparison of contemporary Israeli policies to that of the Nazis, and the use of symbols or imagery associated with classic anti-Semitic tropes, according to Bnai Brith Canada.
> 
> The definition is in line with the one used by the governments of Canada and Ontario.
> 
> “After all of the shameful incidents to occur on campus this year, it was especially important for the RSU to adopt a robust definition of anti-Semitism,” said Tamar Jaclyn Lyons, vice president of communications for Students Supporting Israel at Ryerson. “This definition will prove critical in holding bigots accountable for their actions and preventing these hateful acts from continuing in the future.”
> 
> Students at Toronto university adopt definition of anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Does this change anything for BDS?
Click to expand...


Yes. It exposes much of the core element driving BDS'ers as simply a Jew hating cabal with an obvious agenda. 

You and the Jew hating cabal who spend their lives scouring the web for cut and paste articles to dump in theses threads are little more than stereotypes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The student union at Ryerson University in Toronto has voted to adopt a broad definition of anti-Semitism.
> 
> The definition adopted last week includes the denial of the Jewish right to self-determination, the application of double standards to the State of Israel, the comparison of contemporary Israeli policies to that of the Nazis, and the use of symbols or imagery associated with classic anti-Semitic tropes, according to Bnai Brith Canada.
> 
> The definition is in line with the one used by the governments of Canada and Ontario.
> 
> “After all of the shameful incidents to occur on campus this year, it was especially important for the RSU to adopt a robust definition of anti-Semitism,” said Tamar Jaclyn Lyons, vice president of communications for Students Supporting Israel at Ryerson. “This definition will prove critical in holding bigots accountable for their actions and preventing these hateful acts from continuing in the future.”
> 
> Students at Toronto university adopt definition of anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Does this change anything for BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It exposes much of the core element driving BDS'ers as simply a Jew hating cabal with an obvious agenda.
> 
> You and the Jew hating cabal who spend their lives scouring the web for cut and paste articles to dump in theses threads are little more than stereotypes.
Click to expand...

Examples?

Of course not. You are just ranting.


----------



## Challenger

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A series of questions made by a curious human which deserves our close consideration.
> 
> For those who are so sure that "Palestine", the country, goes back through "most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine, and its respective citizens who demand so many rights and privileges...
> 
> When was it founded and by whom?
> 
> What were its borders?
> 
> What was its capital?
> 
> What were its major cities?
> 
> What constituted the basis of its economy?
> 
> What was its form of government?
> 
> Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat or the Grand Mufti?
> 
> Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?
> 
> What was the language of the country of Palestine?
> 
> What was the name of its currency?
> 
> Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date?
> 
> And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to link to the propaganda site where you copied that crap.
Click to expand...


That's an old canard, long ago debunked, but "stuck in the sixties" here is too busy regurgitating Zionist Hasbara and general BS to have bothered to check. Next?


----------



## fanger

Ham Ass's


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Isn't There a Palestinian State?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi. I mean that in the Yiddish sense of despicable insolence, but likening the Israel Defence Force to the Islamic State is much worse, it is dangerously irresponsible. Warsi excuses IS and Muslims who leave Britain to murder and rape for them yet condemns the IDF and British Jews who serve in their honourable ranks.

The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists
> 
> From a graduation ceremony of the "Futawwa" paramilitary youth group in Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its only a violation of international law. No biggie.
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News












British Army recruiting children?  No they are Cadets


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists
> 
> From a graduation ceremony of the "Futawwa" paramilitary youth group in Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its only a violation of international law. No biggie.
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


They are old enough for Israel to take to their kangaroo court and get thrown in jail.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists
> 
> From a graduation ceremony of the "Futawwa" paramilitary youth group in Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its only a violation of international law. No biggie.
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Army recruiting children?  No they are Cadets
Click to expand...


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Ham Ass's


*Priceless!*


----------



## fanger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists
> 
> From a graduation ceremony of the "Futawwa" paramilitary youth group in Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, its only a violation of international law. No biggie.
> 
> Hamas continues to recruit children to be terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Army recruiting children?  No they are Cadets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.
Click to expand...

Plenty of Military schools in the US too  where young people are taught drill and weapon handling


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi. I mean that in the Yiddish sense of despicable insolence, but likening the Israel Defence Force to the Islamic State is much worse, it is dangerously irresponsible. Warsi excuses IS and Muslims who leave Britain to murder and rape for them yet condemns the IDF and British Jews who serve in their honourable ranks.
> 
> The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi


Like Israel going into other countries and killing people?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why Isn't There a Palestinian State?


Prager? 

I know Prager. He has a show on our local rightwingnut radio station.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This isn’t the first time Hirsi Ali has effectively been hounded out of even tolerant nations, made to feel unwelcome in the West because of her strong, critical take on Islam and its treatment of women. She had to leave her adopted home of Holland after receiving death threats for her involvement in the 2004 Islam-critical film Submission (the film’s director, Theo van Gogh, was stabbed to death by an Islamist).

The short path from censorship to violence | Coffee House


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“On the eve of Passover, the holiday of freedom, we have merited to see our liberty materialize here in this country, and to pray at our holy places; to come visit the places that were the cradle of Jewish history.”

'Jewish freedom in the Land of Israel'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Fake Christians United for Israel. These clowns support Israel's ethnic cleansing and the killing of Christians in the holy land.






Not to mention playing a few decks of terrorist cards.


----------



## montelatici

You have to hand it to the Jews, or chalk it up to the stupidity of American Christians.  The Jews have actually convinced many American Christians that the killing and oppression of fellow Christians is a great thing as long as Jews are oppressing and killing Christians.




*Evangelical Christian mom killed in Gaza bombings*

August 12, 2014

Evangelical Christian mom killed in Gaza bombings | God Reports


----------



## Sixties Fan

An elderly South African social activist ["_Archbishop Desmond Tutu nominates imprisoned Palestinian for Nobel Peace Prize_"] often expresses [*here* for instance] how he thinks the world  [*Twitter link*] of Barghouti. We're fairly certain he knows the facts we have just mentioned. But, like many people of similar outlook, it's doubtful he gives a damn.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 04-Apr-17: Something you rarely read about Marwan Barghouti the killer


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US is being targeted for slavery, just as the West is accused by the Arab world of imperialism, while the long history of Muslim invasions, conquests, and occupation is forgotten.

Ignoring the US role in the abolition of the slavery in the same way as disregarding the numerous benefits Palestinian Arabs get from Israel, reveals the one-sidedness of this "report" as well as its dishonesty. Will the report take into account the reparations owed by Hamas for the rockets fired and the wars it started? Will it take into account the incitement by Abbas againsts Israel?

UN Agency Getting Ready To Make Israel Foot The Bill (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi. I mean that in the Yiddish sense of despicable insolence, but likening the Israel Defence Force to the Islamic State is much worse, it is dangerously irresponsible. Warsi excuses IS and Muslims who leave Britain to murder and rape for them yet condemns the IDF and British Jews who serve in their honourable ranks.
> 
> The chutzpah of Sayeeda Warsi



That's Baroness Warsi to you, peasant! And written by "pay me enough and I'll say and write whatever you tell me to" Kemp...meh, next?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United States District Court for the District of Columbia has rejected efforts by the American Studies Association (ASA) to suppress a lawsuit filed against the Association by its own members challenging its boycott of all Israeli academic institutions. The judge ruled in favor of the ASA professors in four out of six claims, and authorized the case to go forward.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...enging-academia-boycotting-israel/2017/04/04/


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The government of Vietnam greatly esteems the technological developments in Israel, and I hope that the Israeli technology that we supply to Vietnam will significantly help to improve water conditions in the country,” Water Gen President Mikhael Mirilashvili said after the signing in Hanoi, according to a statement.

WATCH: Israeli firm to provide drinking water — from the air — for India and Vietnam


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Center for World University Rankings (CWUR), an initiative launched by Saudi Arabia and based in the United Arab Emirates, has listed three Israeli universities in its inaugural subject rankings.

The rankings showcase the top global universities in 227 different subjects, covering academic fields in science and social science. CWUR lists Haifa’s Technion – Israel Institute of Technology as the world’s top school for aerospace engineering, and among the top 10 in the “computer science – theory and methods” (No. 4) and “computer science – information systems” (No. 8) categories.

Arab Center Lists 3 Israeli Universities Among World’s Top 10 in Different Subjects


----------



## fanger

I think I have seen some of those "Students" before


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Yes, this was a terrorist arson", he says. "There is not any dilemma and there's no doubt. All the towns that were burned were Jewish, all those arrested or had  charges against were Arab, and of a thorough survey we have conducted [looking for similar events] anywhere else in the Middle East, including  among the Palestinians, none have experienced a wave of fires of the magnitude we have experienced."

"90% of the major wildfires were set by Arabs" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”

Another BDS Failure at Columbia University


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University



Hmmm, I wonder how much Jewish money Columbia gets. LOL

Israel treats the non-Jews it rules over far worse than the whites treated the non-whites in South Africa.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University


So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.

Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder how much Jewish money Columbia gets. LOL
> 
> Israel treats the non-Jews it rules over far worse than the whites treated the non-whites in South Africa.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should pay attention?

Israel treats the non-Jews it rules over (Jewish and non-Jewish citizens) with equal rights. Did you know that non-Jews in Israel have the same voting rights as Jews? You know that now so don't forget. 

Do non-Islamists in either of the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza'istan or the West Bank have voting rights? For that matter, do Islamics in Gaza'istan or the West Bank have voting rights? When were the last elections held in either of those two Islamic terrorist enclaves?

Islamics treat the Islamics they rule over just as badly as Sunni Islamic terrorists and Shia Islamic terrorists treat each other.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.
> 
> Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.
Click to expand...


"Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist."

Correct. It was in the late 1960's when Yassir "_I'm Egyptian_" Arafat, invented the Pal'istanians, assigning a phony national identity to an invented people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.
> 
> Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist."
> 
> Correct. It was in the late 1960's when Yassir "_I'm Egyptian_" Arafat, invented the Pal'istanians, assigning a phony national identity to an invented people.
Click to expand...

When I referred to "Palestinians did not exist" I was referring to Israel's lies.

Unless you think Palestinians fell out of the sky like a gift from God.

The support the Palestinians get is the exposure of Israel's lies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.
> 
> Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist."
> 
> Correct. It was in the late 1960's when Yassir "_I'm Egyptian_" Arafat, invented the Pal'istanians, assigning a phony national identity to an invented people.
Click to expand...


It was in 1964, to be more correct, as he was "vacationing" in Moscow and enjoying everything the KGB could pass on to him on how to treat the Israelis. (Those darn Israelis who refused to join the  communist idea.  How dare they!! )

The Soviet-Palestinian Lie


"The PLO was dreamt up by the KGB, which had a penchant for 'liberation' organizations." — Ion Mihai Pacepa, former chief of the Foreign Intelligence Service of Romania.


"First, the KGB destroyed the official records of Arafat's birth in Cairo, and replaced them with fictitious documents saying that he had been born in Jerusalem and was therefore a Palestinian by birth." — Ion Mihai Pacepa.


"[T]he Islamic world was a waiting petri dish in which we could nurture a virulent strain of America-hatred, grown from the bacterium of Marxist-Leninist thought. Islamic anti-Semitism ran deep... We had only to keep repeating our themes -- that the United States and Israel were 'fascist, imperial-Zionist countries' bankrolled by rich Jews." — Yuri Andropov, former KGB chairman.


As early as 1965, the USSR had formally proposed in the UN a resolution that would condemn Zionism as colonialism and racism. Although the Soviets did not succeed in their first attempt, the UN turned out to be an overwhelmingly grateful recipient of Soviet bigotry and propaganda; in November 1975, Resolution 3379 condemning Zionism as "a form of racism and racial discrimination" was finally passed.

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The KGB's Middle East Files [Part II]: Palestinians in the service of Moscow


----------



## Sixties Fan

We have noted for years that most of the Palestinian Authority workers in Gaza are being paid to do nothing, after Hamas took over, to show that the PA did not accept Hamas' political leadership.

Of course, these salaries come from Western funds.

The EU finally woke up with a report in 2013 noting how much money was being wasted, and this year the EU finally said that it would cut the salaries for PA workers in Gaza who do nothing.

It looks like something happened.

Gaza do-nothing employees of the PA are bitterly complaining about a cut in their salaries to stay home and twiddle their thumbs. The salaries have been reduced by about 30% according to Arab media articles.

Fatah leaders in northern Gaza offered their resignations over this issue.

Do-nothing workers in Gaza complain that their salaries were cut ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

When asked on sixteen occasions if they would be willing to “adopt [a] school curriculum in the Palestinian state that recognizes Israel and teach school children not to demand return of all Palestine to the Palestinians,” a massive majority, 88 percent on average, said no, and only 9 percent said yes.

This question about whether Palestinians want to teach their children about peace is arguably more damning than the others.  It shows that there is no desire for long-term peace with Israel for the vast majority of Palestinians.

Overwhelming number of Palestinians are against teaching their children peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This of course is not the first time that Hamas has allegedly infiltrated charities and aid agencies: two similar stories emerged last August.

Since the 2014 conflict the BBC has put considerable effort into persuading its audiences that the dire economic and social conditions in the Gaza Strip are primarily attributable to Israel – while serially ignoring Hamas’ abuse of its civilian population and misappropriation of resources intended to better their lives. Perhaps unsurprisingly then, this latest story of Hamas abuse of charity and humanitarian aid has not received any BBC coverage.

BBC ignores another story of Hamas abuse of humanitarian aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a straight line between Shifrah’s false claim that Israel needlessly and maliciously killed 2,300 Palestinians in Gaza in the 2014 war with Hamas and Cosgrove’s insinuations that Israel and its military actions are to blame for the absence of peace with the Palestinians.

Both are slanderous attacks against Israel. Their goal is not to cultivate a dialogue but to justify condemnations and opposition to Israel.

Telling the Shifrahs and JVPs of the world that they are beyond the pale is important, but insufficient. Israel needs to make clear that blaming Israel for the crimes of its enemies and ignoring objective reality is not acceptable. If the Cosgroves of the American Jewish community cannot tell the difference between Israelis and our enemies, then it is they that require a moral reckoning.

We, with sorrow, will have to make do without their phony support.

Column One: Leaving the big tent


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.
> 
> Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist."
> 
> Correct. It was in the late 1960's when Yassir "_I'm Egyptian_" Arafat, invented the Pal'istanians, assigning a phony national identity to an invented people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in 1964, to be more correct, as he was "vacationing" in Moscow and enjoying everything the KGB could pass on to him on how to treat the Israelis. (Those darn Israelis who refused to join the  communist idea.  How dare they!! )
> 
> The Soviet-Palestinian Lie
> 
> 
> "The PLO was dreamt up by the KGB, which had a penchant for 'liberation' organizations." — Ion Mihai Pacepa, former chief of the Foreign Intelligence Service of Romania.
> 
> 
> "First, the KGB destroyed the official records of Arafat's birth in Cairo, and replaced them with fictitious documents saying that he had been born in Jerusalem and was therefore a Palestinian by birth." — Ion Mihai Pacepa.
> 
> 
> "[T]he Islamic world was a waiting petri dish in which we could nurture a virulent strain of America-hatred, grown from the bacterium of Marxist-Leninist thought. Islamic anti-Semitism ran deep... We had only to keep repeating our themes -- that the United States and Israel were 'fascist, imperial-Zionist countries' bankrolled by rich Jews." — Yuri Andropov, former KGB chairman.
> 
> 
> As early as 1965, the USSR had formally proposed in the UN a resolution that would condemn Zionism as colonialism and racism. Although the Soviets did not succeed in their first attempt, the UN turned out to be an overwhelmingly grateful recipient of Soviet bigotry and propaganda; in November 1975, Resolution 3379 condemning Zionism as "a form of racism and racial discrimination" was finally passed.
> 
> (full article online)
Click to expand...


I find it hilarious that these propagandists eagerly post propaganda that is so easily debunked.  It is probably the case that the propaganda was dreamed up before source documentation was so readily available on-line.  The story of the invention of the Palestinian people by the Russians in 1965 is one of the funniest.  

There is actual correspondence between the British Colonial Office and the Palestinian Delegation in London from 1922! In the text of the correspondence the People of Palestine is repeated over and over again and the British 

The fact is, the Israelis and Zionists never accept the facts.  Everything they believe is a dreamed up myth. 

*"PALESTINE.*​*CORRESPONDENCE 
WITH THE
PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
AND THE 
ZIONIST ORGANISATION.​*​*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
JUNE, 1922.
LONDON:​*

​*PUBLISHED BY HIS MAJESTY'S STATIONERY OFFICE.
To be purchased directly from H.M. STATIONERY OFFICE, at the
following address:
Adastra House, Kingsway, London, W.C. 2; 120, George Street, Edinburgh:
York Street, Manchester; 1, St. Andre's Crescent, Cardiff;
15, Donegall Square West, Belfast; or through any Bookseller​*

*1922.
*​Sir,

We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.




We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—

​Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the *People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.

If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine *— who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the *People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."


https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/48A7E5584EE1403485256CD8006C3FBE


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When asked on sixteen occasions if they would be willing to “adopt [a] school curriculum in the Palestinian state that recognizes Israel and teach school children not to demand return of all Palestine to the Palestinians,” a massive majority, 88 percent on average, said no, and only 9 percent said yes.
> 
> This question about whether Palestinians want to teach their children about peace is arguably more damning than the others.  It shows that there is no desire for long-term peace with Israel for the vast majority of Palestinians.
> 
> Overwhelming number of Palestinians are against teaching their children peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Why should Palestinian schools be required to shovel Israeli shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University President Lee Bollinger has explicitly stated his opposition. “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal,” he said in 2002 regarding a similar call for divestment. “The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”
> 
> Another BDS Failure at Columbia University
> 
> 
> 
> So? College presidents have always opposed BDS. There is nothing new here.
> 
> Win or lose, the discussion takes place and Palestinians win support. Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist. Now they have growing support all over the world. It is BDS and other activities that make this possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Remember, not long ago Palestinians did not exist."
> 
> Correct. It was in the late 1960's when Yassir "_I'm Egyptian_" Arafat, invented the Pal'istanians, assigning a phony national identity to an invented people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in 1964, to be more correct, as he was "vacationing" in Moscow and enjoying everything the KGB could pass on to him on how to treat the Israelis. (Those darn Israelis who refused to join the  communist idea.  How dare they!! )
> 
> The Soviet-Palestinian Lie
> 
> 
> "The PLO was dreamt up by the KGB, which had a penchant for 'liberation' organizations." — Ion Mihai Pacepa, former chief of the Foreign Intelligence Service of Romania.
> 
> 
> "First, the KGB destroyed the official records of Arafat's birth in Cairo, and replaced them with fictitious documents saying that he had been born in Jerusalem and was therefore a Palestinian by birth." — Ion Mihai Pacepa.
> 
> 
> "[T]he Islamic world was a waiting petri dish in which we could nurture a virulent strain of America-hatred, grown from the bacterium of Marxist-Leninist thought. Islamic anti-Semitism ran deep... We had only to keep repeating our themes -- that the United States and Israel were 'fascist, imperial-Zionist countries' bankrolled by rich Jews." — Yuri Andropov, former KGB chairman.
> 
> 
> As early as 1965, the USSR had formally proposed in the UN a resolution that would condemn Zionism as colonialism and racism. Although the Soviets did not succeed in their first attempt, the UN turned out to be an overwhelmingly grateful recipient of Soviet bigotry and propaganda; in November 1975, Resolution 3379 condemning Zionism as "a form of racism and racial discrimination" was finally passed.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious that these propagandists eagerly post propaganda that is so easily debunked.  It is probably the case that the propaganda was dreamed up before source documentation was so readily available on-line.  The story of the invention of the Palestinian people by the Russians in 1965 is one of the funniest.
> 
> There is actual correspondence between the British Colonial Office and the Palestinian Delegation in London from 1922! In the text of the correspondence the People of Palestine is repeated over and over again and the British
> 
> The fact is, the Israelis and Zionists never accept the facts.  Everything they believe is a dreamed up myth.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUBLISHED BY HIS MAJESTY'S STATIONERY OFFICE.
> To be purchased directly from H.M. STATIONERY OFFICE, at the
> following address:
> Adastra House, Kingsway, London, W.C. 2; 120, George Street, Edinburgh:
> York Street, Manchester; 1, St. Andre's Crescent, Cardiff;
> 15, Donegall Square West, Belfast; or through any Bookseller*
> 
> 
> *1922.
> *​Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> 
> ​Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the *People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> 
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine *— who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the *People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/48A7E5584EE1403485256CD8006C3FBE
Click to expand...

What did the British Mandate say about Palestinians?
-----------------
The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
Any questions?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The newly coined Palestinians  attacking the tomb of their newly coined Ancestors (only became related with the founding of Islam.
Now, where was the relation during the previous 2400 years?    )

Arabs firebomb Rachel's Tomb


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The newly coined Palestinians  attacking the tomb of their newly coined Ancestors (only became related with the founding of Islam.
> Now, where was the relation during the previous 2400 years?    )
> 
> Arabs firebomb Rachel's Tomb



Most of the ancestors of the Muslim and Christian Palestinians today, practiced Judaism or Samaritanism 2400 years ago.  Why do you ask.


----------



## Sixties Fan

484 terrorist prisoners are studying for BA degrees in Al-Quds Open University program, in cooperation with the Palestinian Authority Ministry of Education


Terrorist prisoners with academic degrees supervise, test other terrorists, and grade them; lawyers bring in study materials, and bring out grades to be recorded at the university

Tuition paid by PLO Commission of Prisoners' Affairs, which is funded by the Palestinian National Fund, recently declared a terror organization by Israel

Israeli law prohibits university programs for terrorists in prison, as they constitute a reward for terror

484 terrorist prisoners getting degrees in Israeli prisons, in violation of Israeli law - PMW Bulletins


----------



## montelatici

They are freedom fighters resisting the Israeli military occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Note, the League of Arab States, which has systematically opposed and blocked all peace efforts with Israel for the past 72 years, is also in a declared state-of-war with Israel.

When talks broke down at Camp David in 2000, Palestinian Arab leaders unleashed the _al-Aqsa Intifada_, which amounted to a full-blown guerrilla war against Israel.

The Saudi 'peace initiative' is a hoax


----------



## fanger

*Dublin City Hall to raise Palestinian flag in solidarity against 'brutal' Israeli occupation*

The flag will be raised on May 15th, marking 50 years since the territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip came under Israeli control.
"The Irish people have held large demonstrations to support the Palestinians in recent years. Israel is an apartheid regime. If raising the flag was to cause a bit of a debate amongst some people who are unsure of it flying over City Hall, I think that's a welcome development. I think that today more and more people think that the way Israel behaves drastically undermines the cause of its establishment."
Ynetnews News - Dublin City Hall to raise Palestinian flag in solidarity against 'brutal' Is...


----------



## montelatici

*Éirinn go Brách*


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The United States District Court for the District of Columbia has rejected efforts by the American Studies Association (ASA) to suppress a lawsuit filed against the Association by its own members challenging its boycott of all Israeli academic institutions. The judge ruled in favor of the ASA professors in four out of six claims, and authorized the case to go forward.
> 
> Federal Judge Advances Lawsuit Challenging Academia Boycotting IsraelThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 8 Nisan 5777 – April 4, 2017 | JewishPress.com


*US judge throws out key claim against academic boycott of Israel*
*Israel and its surrogates suffered a significant defeat last week, when a federal court in Washington, DC, threw out a key claim in a lawsuit against the American Studies Association for its resolution to boycott Israeli academic institutions.

The lawsuit, filed by current and former members of the ASA last year, argued that the 2013 resolution was a breach of contract because it did not fall within the scope of the group’s mission.

The complaint appeared to be a test of a new lawfare tactic that accuses an entity of acting beyond its chartered purpose – a claim that it is acting ultra vires, in legal language.

Anti-Palestinian activists hoped the strategy could be used to thwart other academic groups adopting boycott resolutions.

But US District Judge Rudolph Contreras dismissed the claim on 31 March, writingthat the boycott resolution was enacted “in furtherance of the ASA’s purpose of advancing education and the promotion of the study of American culture.”

“The boycott resolution was aimed both at encouraging academic freedom for Palestinians and strengthening relations between American institutions and Palestinians,” the judge wrote. “Thus, it was not contrary to the ASA’s express purposes.”

“The court echoed what we’ve been saying all along,” Radhika Sainath, an attorney with Palestine Legal, said in a statement.

“Significant victory”
“Israel advocacy groups are throwing every legal argument at this movement to see what will stick, and nothing’s sticking,”
US judge throws out key claim against academic boycott of Israel
*


----------



## fanger

*How Netanyahu’s Dirty Tricks Squad Targets Boycotts*

*Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu addressed cohorts of Israel loyalists in the United States by video link last week at the annual conference of AIPAC, the American-Israel Public Affairs Committee.

They should, he said, follow his government’s example and defend Israel on the “moral battlefield” against the growing threat of the international boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement. In Mr Netanyahu’s simple-minded language, support for Palestinian rights, and opposition to the settlements, is equivalent to “delegitimisation” of Israel.

The current obsession with BDS reflects a changing political environment for Israel.

According to an investigation by the Haaretz newspaper last month, Israeli agents subverted the human rights community in the 1970s and 1980s. Their job was to launder Israel’s image abroad. Yoram Dinstein, a professor at Hebrew University in Jerusalem, led the local chapter of Amnesty International, the world’s most influential rights organisation of the time, running it effectively as a wing of Israel’s foreign ministry.

Mr. Dinstein’s interference allowed Israel to falsely characterise the occupation as benevolent while presenting the Palestinians’ liberation struggle as terrorism. The reality of Israel’s oppression of Palestinians rarely reached outsiders.
How Netanyahu’s Dirty Tricks Squad Targets Boycotts  |  Dissident Voice
*


----------



## fanger

Israel’s task is harder five decades on. The human rights community is more independent, while social media and mobile phone cameras have allowed Palestinians and their supporters to bypass the gatekeepers.

In the past few days, videos have shown an Israeli policeman savagely beating a Palestinian lorry driver, and soldiers taking hostage a terrified eight-year-old after he crossed their path while searching for a toy.

If concealment at source is no longer so easy, the battle must be taken to those who disseminate this damning information. The urgency has grown as artists refuse to visit, universities sever ties, churches pull their investments and companies back out of deals.

Israel is already sealing itself off from outside scrutiny as best it can. Last month it passed a law denying entry into Israel or the occupied territories to those who support BDS or “delegitimise” Israel.

But domestic critics have proved trickier. The Israel government has chipped away at the human rights community’s financial base. Media regulation has intensified. And the culture ministry is cracking down on film productions that criticise the occupation or government policy.

But the local boycott movement is feeling the brunt of the assault. Activists already risk punitive damages if they call for a boycott of the settlements. Transport minister Yisrael Katz stepped up the threats last year, warning BDS leaders that they faced “civil targeted assassination”. What did he mean?
How Netanyahu’s Dirty Tricks Squad Targets Boycotts  |  Dissident Voice


----------



## Sixties Fan

If a 10% annual population growth rate (or even 2-3%) is an example of genocide, then I am a donkey.

If the PA wants to deceitfully inflate population data in order to scare Israel with the “demographic time bomb” whereby Muslims will outnumber Jews if we declare sovereignty over all of Judea & Samaria, then let them do that. If they want to lie and accuse Israel of committing genocide against the Arabs living under the PA, let them do that.

Do they not realize, however, that these two lies cancel each other out?

Let Me Show You Genocide Under Israeli Occupation - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Neither were readers of this report informed that Lord Warner has a long record of collaborationwith delegitimisers of Israel and has previously made numerous anti-Israel statements in Parliament.

The BBC cannot claim to be providing its audiences with accurate and impartial coverage of the topic of the already redundant – yet ongoing – ‘Balfour Apology Campaign’ if it reports – and amplifies – support for that campaign from certain British parliamentarians without also clarifying to audiences their record on Israel and their links to organisations connected to a Palestinian terror group proscribed by the British government.

BBC News amplifies Balfour agitprop yet again


----------



## montelatici

An increase or reduction of the size of a population that is the victim of genocide is not relevant with whether or not the crime has been committed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There’s an important point to this story which the spokesman neglected to mention: This tactic is borrowed directly from Hamas. And it was borrowed because the world’s response to successive Hamas-Israel wars convinced ISIS that creating massive civilian casualties among residents of its own territory is an effective strategy.

Admittedly, Hamas hasn’t yet been caught on video actually herding civilians into buildings before launching attacks from them. But there’s plenty of evidence that Hamas prevented civilians from leaving areas whence it was launching rockets or other attacks at Israel, thereby deliberately exposing them to retaliatory strikes.

Love of the Land: ISIS adopts Hamas terror tactic because it gets results - by Evelyn Gordon


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab online magazine "Highlights" has an article called "The nature of the Jews as the Nazis saw them." The photo-illustration for the article is above.

It is an Arabic translation of an article by Joseph Goebbels written in 1929 that was entitled, simply, "The Jew."

(vide online)

Just in case it isn't clear enough, the translation is placed under the section of the magazine called "The Palestinian Cause."

It is also remarkable how closely Goebbel's advice has been embraced in the Arab world, officially about "Zionists."

Arab online magazine literally quotes Goebbels to describe the "nature of the Jew" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arab online magazine "Highlights" has an article called "The nature of the Jews as the Nazis saw them." The photo-illustration for the article is above.
> 
> It is an Arabic translation of an article by Joseph Goebbels written in 1929 that was entitled, simply, "The Jew."
> 
> (vide online)
> 
> Just in case it isn't clear enough, the translation is placed under the section of the magazine called "The Palestinian Cause."
> 
> It is also remarkable how closely Goebbel's advice has been embraced in the Arab world, officially about "Zionists."
> 
> Arab online magazine literally quotes Goebbels to describe the "nature of the Jew" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Linking to Zionist propaganda sites again. What do you think that proves? 

Goebbel's writings are available from many sources, they are also available at various university on-line libraries, for example:


Joseph Goebbels: 1933-1945

From the perspective of the Palestinians, who live under Jewish oppression, Goebbel's description seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Government ministers from Israel, Cyprus, Greece, Italy and the European Union (EU) signed a joint statement at this week’s EastMed Energy Summit in Tel Aviv, agreeing to advance the creation of the world’s longest gas pipeline.

The pipeline will span 1,200 miles, running undersea between Israel and Italy, and expected to cost upwards of $5.5 billion. It is slated for completion by 2025.

Israel, EU Agree to Build World’s Longest Gas Pipeline by 2025


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hussein Wahdan, head of the Egyptian parliamentary delegation, said in a statement that the delegation met Cruz “to provide him with all the documents necessary to put Muslim Brotherhood on the US State Department’s list of terrorist organizations,” Egypt’s _Ahram_ reported.

Egyptians Urge US Lawmakers to Designate Muslim Brotherhood a Terrorist Organization


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Neither were readers of this report informed that Lord Warner has a long record of collaborationwith delegitimisers of Israel and has previously made numerous anti-Israel statements in Parliament.
> 
> The BBC cannot claim to be providing its audiences with accurate and impartial coverage of the topic of the already redundant – yet ongoing – ‘Balfour Apology Campaign’ if it reports – and amplifies – support for that campaign from certain British parliamentarians without also clarifying to audiences their record on Israel and their links to organisations connected to a Palestinian terror group proscribed by the British government.
> 
> BBC News amplifies Balfour agitprop yet again


MPs are legally required to declare any conflicts of interest before a debate. At a debate on Israel's illegal settlements in the West Bank, look how many Labour MPs 'forgot' to declare their connections to Israel - and only 'remembered' when the Deputy Speaker of the House of Commons stressed that they must declare.

One of these talking heads is the Chair of the Labour Friends of Isreal. Her name is Joan Ryan and she was involved in a recent scandal involving a £1 million payment from an Israeli Diplomat to help "take down" a government minister.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"This is just a continuation of the previous plots," Haguel said. "Sweden's anti-Semisim has crossed all red lines. The recent events are only the latest in a long line of incitement and blood libels. People are sowing an unjust fear of Jews, and the government is closing its eyes to everything which relates to Jews and israel.

"Jews are running from here, because they're scared of he rising anti-Semitism. There are anti-Israel campaigns which focus on libels claiming Jews steal and sell Palestinian limbs. There have been incidents in which local Muslims literally chase after Jews. And the government supports an anti-Israel stance, unequivocally supporting the Palestinians and Islamic countries.

'Sweden's anti-Semitism has crossed all red lines'


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Magen David Adom ambulance service, it's reported that both Israelis are injured, one critically. The BBC says
Witnesses told Israeli media that the car approached a bus stop at the Ofra junction, on the Route 60 highway north-east of Ramallah, and then accelerated towards the two Israelis waiting there. In late 2015 and 2016, such attacks by Palestinians or Israeli Arabs happened with near-daily frequency but the rate has dropped in recent months. [*BBC *News, today]

*UPDATE* Thursday April 6, 2017 at 10:40 am: It's reported, tragically, that one of the two young Israeli victims has died of his injuries. The other is currently getting emergency treatment at Hadassah Mt Scopus hospital. The Arab driver, not dead though probably shot, is in the hands of the IDF. The Palestinian Arab mouthpiece, *Ma'an News Agency*, in its English-language news report calls the attack "alleged" as it usually does. Ma'an's Arabic language edition is less coy (as it usually is), quoting Hamas sources who have congratulated the attacker for his "achievement".

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 06-Apr-17: An Arab-on-Israeli vehicle ramming attack north of Jerusalem this morning


----------



## fanger

fanger said:


> Jewish groups had pointed to scores of bomb threats against their communities as the most dramatic example of what they considered a surge in anti-Semitism. Some blamed a far-right emboldened by President Donald Trump. Now, that picture has been complicated by the arrest of an Israeli Jewish hacker who authorities say is responsible for the harassment
> US Jews wrestle with arrest of Jew in bomb threats case


*Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*
*Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish groups had pointed to scores of bomb threats against their communities as the most dramatic example of what they considered a surge in anti-Semitism. Some blamed a far-right emboldened by President Donald Trump. Now, that picture has been complicated by the arrest of an Israeli Jewish hacker who authorities say is responsible for the harassment
> US Jews wrestle with arrest of Jew in bomb threats case
> 
> 
> 
> *Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*
> *Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*
Click to expand...


*There is a dedicated forum for people like you and your silly conspiracy theories*.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian public prosecutor issued a warning Thursday to all stores that it is illegal to sell Israeli SIM cards or phone cards.

The possession of the chips " constitutes a criminal violation punishable by law in Palestine."

Shops have two weeks to comply. Afterwards, anyone found in possession of Israeli SIM cards can be prosecuted.

Palestinians prohibit Israeli SIM cards ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why, then, does UNRWA spread the word they intend to introduce a new curriculum?

This serves UNRWA image with a new US administration at the helm. The US, indeed, pays for 33% of the UNRWA budget, which has reached $1.2 billion.

UNRWA presents the US government with good intentions of UNRWA, blaming popular opinion, which would not allow UNRWA to act in a noble fashion.

UNRWA has used this PR approach in the past.

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/unrw...unrwa-will-introduce-new-curriculum-of-peace/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish woman in Paris attacked by Muslim terrorist and thrown from the third story to her death. The murderer shouted 'Allahu Akbar.'

'They tried to cover up the terror attack'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PRC conference is a litmus test for Aboutaleb. With his waffling and avoidance of a straight answer, he is failing the test. Aboutaleb is contributing to the dangerous Islamization of his city. He is not the only one. The Dutch government, the NCTV and the parties in the municipal council of Rotterdam other than Leefbaar Rotterdam have all taken part. This pattern fits many other worrying developments in the Netherlands.   

Rotterdam goes Hamas: The Palestinian Return Centre


----------



## Sixties Fan

But radical Islam isn't always the main factor in Palestinian terrorism committed by children. Last month, a report by Israel's Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT) found that children from troubled backgrounds were often ripe for radicalization because they viewed attacks as a way to commit suicide with glory. Child terrorists might be further motivated to die trying to kill Israelis because the Palestinian Authority often rewards such deaths by paying the bereaved families a monthly stipend.

According to COGAT, non-ideological reasons for lone-wolf attacks include "domestic violence within the household ... social criticism for an immoral act such as adultery, lack of respect for the family, matriculation failure and more; and serious psychological issues stemming from depression, despair, and mental illness."

Palestinians Exploiting Children to Fight Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen

US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The PRC conference is a litmus test for Aboutaleb. With his waffling and avoidance of a straight answer, he is failing the test. Aboutaleb is contributing to the dangerous Islamization of his city. He is not the only one. The Dutch government, the NCTV and the parties in the municipal council of Rotterdam other than Leefbaar Rotterdam have all taken part. This pattern fits many other worrying developments in the Netherlands.
> 
> Rotterdam goes Hamas: The Palestinian Return Centre


What terrorist acts have they committed?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist


That was not an illegal act.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> That was not an illegal act.
Click to expand...

There are obvious reasons why no one comes to you for legal advise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> That was not an illegal act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are obvious reasons why no one comes to you for legal advise.
Click to expand...

Capturing enemy soldiers is illegal?

Where?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> That was not an illegal act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are obvious reasons why no one comes to you for legal advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capturing enemy soldiers is illegal?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


As I noted, there's a reason why no one comes to you for legal advice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> That was not an illegal act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are obvious reasons why no one comes to you for legal advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capturing enemy soldiers is illegal?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I noted, there's a reason why no one comes to you for legal advice.
Click to expand...

Your usual duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Anas al-Ghandour, accused of involvement in Gilad Shalit abduction, sanctioned, US assets to be frozen
> 
> US State Dept. designates Hamas commander a global terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> That was not an illegal act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are obvious reasons why no one comes to you for legal advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capturing enemy soldiers is illegal?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I noted, there's a reason why no one comes to you for legal advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your usual duck.
Click to expand...


Feel free to profess your usual ignorance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ma'an reports that today was the first day that Hamas allowed any fishing boats to leave port in two weeks, since the assassination of Mazen Fuqaha on March 25.

Hamas' decision to lift these restrictions seem to be more from worries about people revolting than from any progress in their investigation about the Fuqaha hit.

For two weeks, Hamas didn't allow Gazans to fish ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"If America as the sole superpower and the political and economic master of the free world controls our world, the Zionists, in turn, are seen as controlling Uncle Sam.Notice that Syed complains that Thomas Friedman supports Israel's "divine claim over Arab lands." 

Since he is against settlements, what land does that leave that he could be referring to?

It is apparent that Syed (and the Muslim world) calls anyone who supports Israel's existence, in any borders, part of the sinister worldwide Zionist lobby.

Winner of EU journalism award says Jews control the world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

But neither Israel nor the U.S. should be so easily cowed by Abbas' threats. The PA's Fatah party leadership fears being seen as soft on the Jews or ready to end the war on Israel but it may also fear bankruptcy just as much. That's why it is high time that someone at least try to make them pay a penalty for their criminal misconduct. Doing so would create some of the leverage the West needs to make the PA behave. It can be argued that the PA is too incorrigible to be reformed even by threats. But until somebody tries, we'll never know if they can be nudged in the right direction on terror subsidies. Despite the risks, that's an unimpeachable argument for passing and enforcing the Taylor Force Act.

_http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=18789_


----------



## montelatici

It's called the Lorenzo Natali Prize and Syed won third place in 2007.  Old news, but he has it just about right.

International Cooperation and Development - European Commission


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> But neither Israel nor the U.S. should be so easily cowed by Abbas' threats. The PA's Fatah party leadership fears being seen as soft on the Jews or ready to end the war on Israel but it may also fear bankruptcy just as much. That's why it is high time that someone at least try to make them pay a penalty for their criminal misconduct. Doing so would create some of the leverage the West needs to make the PA behave. It can be argued that the PA is too incorrigible to be reformed even by threats. But until somebody tries, we'll never know if they can be nudged in the right direction on terror subsidies. Despite the risks, that's an unimpeachable argument for passing and enforcing the Taylor Force Act.
> 
> _http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=18789_



I agree, the less the Palestinians receive from the US, the less influence the US (a unabashed partisan supporter of the Jews) will have in the negotiations.  It is better for the EU, China and other "honest brokers" replace the U.S. as financial supporters of the Palestinians.  

The Palestinains must, however, step up their resistance to make the military occupation by the Jews of Palestine as uncomfortable as possible. Without that, the Jews have no incentive to remove themselves from the Occupied Territories.  The Jews can't be reformed, they now believe that military occupation of non-Jews is normal, so unless the occupation becomes more costly and uncomfortable, they have non incentive for the status quo to change and will continue to take more and more territory.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish groups had pointed to scores of bomb threats against their communities as the most dramatic example of what they considered a surge in anti-Semitism. Some blamed a far-right emboldened by President Donald Trump. Now, that picture has been complicated by the arrest of an Israeli Jewish hacker who authorities say is responsible for the harassment
> US Jews wrestle with arrest of Jew in bomb threats case
> 
> 
> 
> *Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*
> *Who paid the American-Israeli bomb hoaxer? Jewish teen had Bitcoin account worth millions*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is a dedicated forum for people like you and your silly conspiracy theories*.
Click to expand...

*JCC bomb hoaxer made millions selling forged docs online — report*
*After finding his bitcoin account, investigators believe Israeli-American teen sold counterfeit IDs on dark net for cryptocurrency*
*JCC bomb hoaxer made millions selling forged docs online — report*

*His Name is
Michael Kaydar*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I believe that usually people tend to forget that no people are unified.
The Arabs were not unified before Mohammad, and Islam did not unify them any more than they were before.
It continued to be about power, territory and control.

It is understandable that some peaceful Arabs are asking where the 
Arab World is, but ....considering the history of Arabs and of Islam, is anything else truly expected?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


>



From the camoflauge on his face It looks like the Israeli "youngster" was part of the military occupation forces.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Racism is a problem in the Arab world, yet too many people in the region deny it. Last week, an Ethiopian domestic worker fell from the balcony of her employer’s home in Kuwait. It was caught on camera, and though the woman survived, she later revealed that her employer was trying to kill her. 

"The lady put me in the bathroom and was about to kill me in the bathroom without anybody finding out," the worker said.

"She would have thrown my body out like rubbish, so instead of staying there I went to save myself and then I fell."

This isn’t an isolated incident. Many Arab countries have maintained the kafala – or sponsorship system – which ties the legal status of low-wage migrant workers directly to their employer, giving the latter power to take away workers’ passports, withhold their salaries, and subject them to harrowing abuse.

The Arab world needs to admit: It's racist


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But neither Israel nor the U.S. should be so easily cowed by Abbas' threats. The PA's Fatah party leadership fears being seen as soft on the Jews or ready to end the war on Israel but it may also fear bankruptcy just as much. That's why it is high time that someone at least try to make them pay a penalty for their criminal misconduct. Doing so would create some of the leverage the West needs to make the PA behave. It can be argued that the PA is too incorrigible to be reformed even by threats. But until somebody tries, we'll never know if they can be nudged in the right direction on terror subsidies. Despite the risks, that's an unimpeachable argument for passing and enforcing the Taylor Force Act.
> 
> _http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=18789_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the less the Palestinians receive from the US, the less influence the US (a unabashed partisan supporter of the Jews) will have in the negotiations.  It is better for the EU, China and other "honest brokers" replace the U.S. as financial supporters of the Palestinians.
> 
> The Palestinains must, however, step up their resistance to make the military occupation by the Jews of Palestine as uncomfortable as possible. Without that, the Jews have no incentive to remove themselves from the Occupied Territories.  The Jews can't be reformed, they now believe that military occupation of non-Jews is normal, so unless the occupation becomes more costly and uncomfortable, they have non incentive for the status quo to change and will continue to take more and more territory.
Click to expand...

Aww, how cute. Monty has decided to assume command of the Islamic terrorists in Pal'istan. Commander, Field Marshal Monty will lead and direct the "resistance"... from his basement and behind the safety of his Official Commander in Chief keyboard.

Don't break a finger nail. There's a good boy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Racism is a problem in the Arab world, yet too many people in the region deny it. Last week, an Ethiopian domestic worker fell from the balcony of her employer’s home in Kuwait. It was caught on camera, and though the woman survived, she later revealed that her employer was trying to kill her.
> 
> "The lady put me in the bathroom and was about to kill me in the bathroom without anybody finding out," the worker said.
> 
> "She would have thrown my body out like rubbish, so instead of staying there I went to save myself and then I fell."
> 
> This isn’t an isolated incident. Many Arab countries have maintained the kafala – or sponsorship system – which ties the legal status of low-wage migrant workers directly to their employer, giving the latter power to take away workers’ passports, withhold their salaries, and subject them to harrowing abuse.
> 
> The Arab world needs to admit: It's racist


Off topic. Wrong forum.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Take Action


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a new report, UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres showers praise on and seeks additional funding for the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) - while ignoring UNRWA's ties to Hamas and promotion of extremism.

Developments - Operations of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency  for Palestine Refugees in the Near East, Report of the Secretary-General, A/71/849


----------



## Sixties Fan

It pays to hate Israel and Jews:

First, the young murderer has just become eligible for participating in the Palestinian Authority's *Rewards for Terror* payment scheme which will continue, and indeed grow, as "_calm and well behaved_" (sic) Malik accumulates more and more time behind Israeli bars for yesterday's assault and murder. It's a no-lose situation for the family: a son who has become a celebrity, and a guaranteed cash flow starting now, plus the likelihood of an absurdly-well-paid senior position with the PA when he gets out.

So for the Hamed clan, a little upset perhaps by last night's reduction in their sense of *justice and dignity*: hang in there! The World Council of Churches is on its way! And for the members of WCC-affiliated churches, we feel your shame.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 07-Apr-17: Not everything's gloom and doom for the family of yesterday's murder-by-vehicle attacker


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in December 2014 we noted the absence of any BBC coverage of a serious terror attack.

“…at around 18:30 local time on December 25th – a father and his eleven year-old daughter who were driving home near Ma’ale Shomron in Samaria were attacked with a petrol bomb which set their vehicle on fire.

“The girl suffered third degree burns over the majority of her body and face and was placed in an induced coma.

Untold stories such as that of Ayala Shapira are no less important than the fatal attacks which do make BBC headlines in helping audiences to understand Israel’s policies, counter-terrorism measures and the concerns of the Israeli people. The fact that such stories are ignored also means that when Israel is obliged to respond to rising terrorism, audiences and BBC journalists alike are unable to put events into their appropriate context and thus arrive at uninformed and inaccurate conclusions.

Revisiting a 2014 story ignored by the BBC – and why it matters


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the PA government, the cuts are an attempt to manage a financial crisis which has been exacerbated by Hamas. Apparently, the real rulers of Gaza collect taxes from the people but do not send the money over to Ramallah.

According to Ma’an, PA civil servants in Gaza received only 70% of their March salaries, with some receiving even less.

Thousands of Gaza Civil Servants Protest PA’s Massive Pay CutsThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 13 Nisan 5777 – April 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## sealybobo

You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack. 

We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/tra...rism-to-israel-breaks-all-records/2017/04/09/


----------



## Sixties Fan

sealybobo said:


> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy



Your "Jewish Friend" loved it.

Saudi Arabia loved it (Arabs)
Egypt loved it (Arabs)
Jordan Loved it (Arabs)
Turkey loved it
Australia loved it
Japan loved it
the UK loved it
Italy liked it
Spain liked it

Who's with the US on Syria strike and who isn't - CNN.com

10 world leaders who supported U.S. missile strike on Syria

So......go talk to your "Jewish Friend" some more


----------



## fanger




----------



## fanger

there may be one reason kept quiet by the U.S. administration that stands as the real motivation behind the U.S. strike; namely that the base bombed by the Trump administration is the same base from which Israeli fighter jets were shot down after launching their own illegal strikes into Syria.



The Al-Sha’ayrat airbase was the place from which Syria fired anti-missile Sam rockets at attacking Israeli warplanes, two weeks ago. Syria downed one of the four warplanes, hit another and forced the remaining two fighter jets to quickly fly out of Syrian airspace.



This sent a strong message to Israel, a state which continues to illegally occupy Syrian territory, in addition to the decades long occupation of Palestine.


Syria’s message to Israel and the wider world was that the equation had changed, the regional balance of power was being re-shaped. Syrian missile systems were now able to counter the consistent illegal aggression of Israel against Syria.

Additionally, it showed Israel and the wider world that Israel could not so easily thwart Syrian advances against terrorist groups like Al-Qaeda/Nusra Front and the so-called Islamic State (ISIS).

The Al-Sha’ayrat airbase is one of the most important military bases in Syria and has played a vital role in the war against the terrorism of Al-Qaeda and Islamic State, which rages both in Syria, Iraq and beyond.

Al-Sha’ayrat housed advanced missiles like the SAM and SU units and it also kept a number of MIG fighter jets as well. It maintained radar stations and an advanced air defense system. Interestingly enough, the base was originally developed by Iran.

Was Israel The Reason For The U.S. Strike On Syrian Military Base?


----------



## sealybobo

Sixties Fan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Jewish Friend" loved it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia loved it (Arabs)
> Egypt loved it (Arabs)
> Jordan Loved it (Arabs)
> Turkey loved it
> Australia loved it
> Japan loved it
> the UK loved it
> Italy liked it
> Spain liked it
> 
> Who's with the US on Syria strike and who isn't - CNN.com
> 
> 10 world leaders who supported U.S. missile strike on Syria
> 
> So......go talk to your "Jewish Friend" some more
Click to expand...


Funny how the ones who are wrong here are the real conservatives and you all are rinos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

sealybobo said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Jewish Friend" loved it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia loved it (Arabs)
> Egypt loved it (Arabs)
> Jordan Loved it (Arabs)
> Turkey loved it
> Australia loved it
> Japan loved it
> the UK loved it
> Italy liked it
> Spain liked it
> 
> Who's with the US on Syria strike and who isn't - CNN.com
> 
> 10 world leaders who supported U.S. missile strike on Syria
> 
> So......go talk to your "Jewish Friend" some more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the ones who are wrong here are the real conservatives and you all are rinos.
Click to expand...



Wow, I am astounded at your level of discussion.

You said nothing.  And continue to say nothing.

"Conservatives", "Rinos" ,  is that really a conversation?

And you did not feel the need to start a new thread with your first post but chose to simply drop by here and virtually tell how heartless your "Jewish Friend" is.

Here is your post, start a new thread with it:

"You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack."

(By the way, your new thread belongs in the Middle East forums.
 You are welcome )


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Occupier” is a legal term that does not apply to Israel. Israel’s legal title and rights to its present territory were established in the San Remo resolution, an agreement adopted by victorious Allied Powers after World War I, confirmed by the League of Nations, and incorporated into the U.N. charter. None of the Jewish people’s rights to live, emigrate to and settle the land of Israel have ever been revoked, nullified or superseded by a subsequent act of international law.

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/opinions/why-is-j-street-calling-israel-an-occupier/2017/04/09/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Occupier” is a legal term that does not apply to Israel. Israel’s legal title and rights to its present territory were established in the San Remo resolution, an agreement adopted by victorious Allied Powers after World War I, confirmed by the League of Nations, and incorporated into the U.N. charter. None of the Jewish people’s rights to live, emigrate to and settle the land of Israel have ever been revoked, nullified or superseded by a subsequent act of international law.
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/opinions/why-is-j-street-calling-israel-an-occupier/2017/04/09/


San Remo was not a land transfer treaty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The following are the payment amounts, mostly based on PA law signed by former PA Prime Minister Salam Fayyad in 2011:
1- Immediate (one-time) payment: 6,000 shekels
2- Monthly (life-time) payments: 1,400 shekels/monthly, plus additions
2A: Addition for spouse: 400 shekels
2B: Addition for each child: 200 shekels
2C: Addition for residents of Jerusalem: 300 shekels 
2D: Addition for residents of Israel: 300 shekels 
       3- Monthly payments to families abroad: $350
3A: Addition for spouse: $100 
3B: Addition for each child: $50 
Total expenditure per year (2016 budget): 660,315,772 shekels ($180,839,067) 
[Official PA 2016 budget]

In 2016, more than 32,500 Martyrs' families received payments.

PA defies US, will raise payments to Martyrs' families - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Both young men praised the Israeli people and government while lambasting Assad and his supporters. They said that as patients have returned to Syria from Israel, word has slowly spread that Israel can help those desperately wounded. The medical care is free of charge. The hospital said it doesn’t discriminate when it comes to admittance, and insists it doesn’t collect personal patient information.

Israel treats thousands of war-wounded Syrians


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy


I would have been more than happy to discuss it with you face to face.
The only problem is that every non-Jew I meet wants Israel to nuke the Muslims out of existence.
It's only the self-hating, assimilated, Christian wannabe "Jews" who want to suck up to the Muslims.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been more than happy to discuss it with you face to face.
> The only problem is that every non-Jew I meet wants Israel to nuke the Muslims out of existence.
> It's only the self-hating, assimilated, Christian wannabe "Jews" who want to suck up to the Muslims.
Click to expand...

Maybe they realize you are War mongers and no peace will come through your behavior


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what tipped me off that bombing Syria was a mistake? My Jewish friend loved it, but didn't want to talk politics when I wasn't as happy about the attack.
> 
> We get it. Israel wants us to kill Arabs because Arabs don't like Jews. The enemy of my ememy
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been more than happy to discuss it with you face to face.
> The only problem is that every non-Jew I meet wants Israel to nuke the Muslims out of existence.
> It's only the self-hating, assimilated, Christian wannabe "Jews" who want to suck up to the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they realize you are War mongers and no peace will come through your behavior
Click to expand...

So you are saying that non-Jews are war mongers.
You probably have a different history text on Islam than I do.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> The following are the payment amounts, mostly based on PA law signed by former PA Prime Minister Salam Fayyad in 2011:
> 1- Immediate (one-time) payment: 6,000 shekels
> 2- Monthly (life-time) payments: 1,400 shekels/monthly, plus additions
> 2A: Addition for spouse: 400 shekels
> 2B: Addition for each child: 200 shekels
> 2C: Addition for residents of Jerusalem: 300 shekels
> 2D: Addition for residents of Israel: 300 shekels
> 3- Monthly payments to families abroad: $350
> 3A: Addition for spouse: $100
> 3B: Addition for each child: $50
> Total expenditure per year (2016 budget): 660,315,772 shekels ($180,839,067)
> [Official PA 2016 budget]
> 
> In 2016, more than 32,500 Martyrs' families received payments.
> 
> PA defies US, will raise payments to Martyrs' families - PMW Bulletins



Good for them! Not having any other means of support once Zionists have murdered their main providers, at least the wives and children won't starve. It's called "social security" in societies that can afford it.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> None of the Jewish people’s rights to live, emigrate to and settle the land of Israel have ever been revoked, nullified or superseded by a subsequent act of international law.



For over 1,400 years there was never any legal restrictions on Jewish people (or people of any other religion, for that matter) emigrating and settling anywhere within the Ottoman Empire or any Muslim regime that preceeded it. Yet there was no mass Jewish migration to Palestine until the rise of Zionism...


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following are the payment amounts, mostly based on PA law signed by former PA Prime Minister Salam Fayyad in 2011:
> 1- Immediate (one-time) payment: 6,000 shekels
> 2- Monthly (life-time) payments: 1,400 shekels/monthly, plus additions
> 2A: Addition for spouse: 400 shekels
> 2B: Addition for each child: 200 shekels
> 2C: Addition for residents of Jerusalem: 300 shekels
> 2D: Addition for residents of Israel: 300 shekels
> 3- Monthly payments to families abroad: $350
> 3A: Addition for spouse: $100
> 3B: Addition for each child: $50
> Total expenditure per year (2016 budget): 660,315,772 shekels ($180,839,067)
> [Official PA 2016 budget]
> 
> In 2016, more than 32,500 Martyrs' families received payments.
> 
> PA defies US, will raise payments to Martyrs' families - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them! Not having any other means of support once Zionists have murdered their main providers, at least the wives and children won't starve. It's called "social security" in societies that can afford it.
Click to expand...

Only in the twisted minds of the Jew hating cabal would anyone define a Cult that rewards its young people and their families to commit murder/suicide as "social security". 

You Pom Pom flailers for the Islamic Death Cult share a common pathology.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the Jewish people’s rights to live, emigrate to and settle the land of Israel have ever been revoked, nullified or superseded by a subsequent act of international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For over 1,400 years there was never any legal restrictions on Jewish people (or people of any other religion, for that matter) emigrating and settling anywhere within the Ottoman Empire or any Muslim regime that preceeded it. Yet there was no mass Jewish migration to Palestine until the rise of Zionism...
Click to expand...


It wasn't all date palms and camel's milk for the non-islamics as those like you, clueless to history, would like to suggest.

There was this thing called dhimmitude that was imposed by the Islamic fascists on the non-muhammedans. 

You vacant-minded types really, really should learn some history before so profoundly embarrassing yourself with ignorant tripe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Then he said that they were aimed at Egypt and Egypt's principles, including Egypt's support of Palestinians.

This is especially ironic since Palestinian officials, including Erekat, routinely claim that terror attacks like these wouldn't happen if it wasn't for "occupation" and other Israeli policies. In other words, usually they claim that IS terror attacks are in support of Palestinians, albeit misguided; but when it is in their interest they will claim that IS attacks are actually against Palestinians.

Erekat claims Coptic church bombings aimed at Palestinian cause ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Behairy can be quickly seen to be an Israel-hater, as this 2011 interview of him shows an obsession with Mossad spies in Africa supposedly aimed at destabilizing Egypt.

Quoting a book by Egyptian scholar Dr. Zaki Behairy, the article accuses Israel of being the main driver of the Renaissance Dam in Ethiopia whose only purpose seems to be to hurt Egypt.

Just another day in Egyptian media.

Egyptian paper claims Israelis trying to steal Nile water ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the people who attended the event noted that:

“The words of the Passover Seder were scrolled out on screen to show how the Zionist paranoia and desire to be hated is deeply connected to the Jewish need to have an enemy to sustain its identity.”

BBC News website passes off anti-Israel hate fest as ‘academic conference’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jews were commanded: "In every generation, each individual must imagine himself as if he was going out from Egypt." This was meant to prevent us from languishing in the present, disregarding the future and severing ourselves from the past. It is a code, and its function it is to balance the clear sense of, "Here I was born, here my children were born to me."

Israel Hayom | A celebration from generation to generation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Replacement theology is explicitly invoked by the leaders of the church-based boycotts, as well as in justifying Palestinian and Muslim rejection of the Jewish return to active status on the world stage. From this theological position, it is more convenient to erase this history than to deal with the assertion of Jewish rights that date back 4,000 years.

In the face of this campaign, the Passover Seder is our collective opportunity to reclaim and reassert Jewish history and the centrality of this legacy. As Ben Gurion reminded the world in 1947:

Jews worldwide still eat matza for seven days from the 15th of Nisan, and retell the story of the Exodus, concluding with the fervent wish, ‘Next Year in Jerusalem.’ This is the nature of the Jewish people.

Love of the Land: Why ‘this night’ is still different - by Gerald Steinberg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel controls Gaza and the "West Bank" ?
----------
United Nations Mideast envoy makes call amid rising economic hardship in the Gaza strip.

(video online)

UN urges Hamas to return governance to PA


----------



## Sixties Fan

No less than National Vanguard debunked this story (I'm not linking to VY or NV but they are easy to find.)

The neo-Nazi site said that while finding Jews in power is important, unfounded rumors hurt their cause.

Aezzona seems to have added the "rabbi" part, in the time honored tradition of the Arab conspiracy theories that keep getting more and more absurd with each retelling.

How did I miss that ISIS head Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is a rabbi!  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

What proponents of the “Palestinian Mandela” template fail to acknowledge is that if a Palestinian Mandela did arrive on the scene, he or she would have to impose greater demands on the Palestinians than the Israelis, just as Nelson Mandela made greater demands on the black South Africans who followed him than the white South Africans with whom he made peace. In an ongoing effort to earn the trust of the whites, Mandela demanded that blacks abandon any fantasy of expelling them. He demanded that black South Africans view their white counterparts as vulnerable human beings whose trust and cooperation were necessary to achieve peace.

The Myth of the Palestinian Mandela


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the people who attended the event noted that:
> 
> “The words of the Passover Seder were scrolled out on screen to show how the Zionist paranoia and desire to be hated is deeply connected to the Jewish need to have an enemy to sustain its identity.”
> 
> BBC News website passes off anti-Israel hate fest as ‘academic conference’


It happened! Cork conference overcomes academic censorship!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel controls Gaza and the "West Bank" ?
> ----------
> United Nations Mideast envoy makes call amid rising economic hardship in the Gaza strip.
> 
> (video online)
> 
> UN urges Hamas to return governance to PA


Didn't Hamas kick those criminals out of Gaza in 2007? Why would Hamas want them back?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What proponents of the “Palestinian Mandela” template fail to acknowledge is that if a Palestinian Mandela did arrive on the scene, he or she would have to impose greater demands on the Palestinians than the Israelis, just as Nelson Mandela made greater demands on the black South Africans who followed him than the white South Africans with whom he made peace. In an ongoing effort to earn the trust of the whites, Mandela demanded that blacks abandon any fantasy of expelling them. He demanded that black South Africans view their white counterparts as vulnerable human beings whose trust and cooperation were necessary to achieve peace.
> 
> The Myth of the Palestinian Mandela


Abbas is the appointed leader of the PA. Now that he is to exit soon they are trying to figure out who to replace him. It is already determined how this replacement will take place in their constitution. Of course the constitution does not matter to those who want to appoint a new replacement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The continuities are striking. All major Palestinian leaders—Amin al-Husseini, Ahmad al-Shukeiri, Yasir Arafat, Mahmoud Abbas, and Yahya Sinwar (the new leader of Hamas in Gaza)—have made eliminating the Zionist presence their only goal. Yes, for tactical reasons, they occasionally compromised, most notably in the Oslo Accords of 1993, but then they reversed these exceptions as soon as possible.

In other words, the Israeli-Palestinian “peace process” that began in 1989 has been a massive charade. As Israelis earnestly debated making “painful concessions,” their Palestinian counterparts issued promises they had had no intention of fulfilling, something Arafathad the gall publicly to signal to his constituency even as he signed the Oslo Accords, and many times subsequently.

The Israel-Palestinian Peace Process Has Been a Massive Charade


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The continuities are striking. All major Palestinian leaders—Amin al-Husseini, Ahmad al-Shukeiri, Yasir Arafat, Mahmoud Abbas, and Yahya Sinwar (the new leader of Hamas in Gaza)—have made eliminating the Zionist presence their only goal. Yes, for tactical reasons, they occasionally compromised, most notably in the Oslo Accords of 1993, but then they reversed these exceptions as soon as possible.
> 
> In other words, the Israeli-Palestinian “peace process” that began in 1989 has been a massive charade. As Israelis earnestly debated making “painful concessions,” their Palestinian counterparts issued promises they had had no intention of fulfilling, something Arafathad the gall publicly to signal to his constituency even as he signed the Oslo Accords, and many times subsequently.
> 
> The Israel-Palestinian Peace Process Has Been a Massive Charade



What concessions would these be?  Isn't it the non-Jews (the Muslims and Christians), who were the native inhabitants of the territory, who would be making painful concessions to the European colonists?


----------



## Sixties Fan

it would not go amiss to remind the increasingly Godless European Union of Passover's gift to the Jewish people: The promised and undivided land.

Passover's gift: The promised and undivided land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This one is worth a read.

Do Palestinians Want a Two-State Solution?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> it would not go amiss to remind the increasingly Godless European Union of Passover's gift to the Jewish people: The promised and undivided land.
> 
> Passover's gift: The promised and undivided land.




Why should Muslim and Christian Palestinians give a crap?  All they know is that people from another continent arrived in Palestine to colonize and oppress them.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would not go amiss to remind the increasingly Godless European Union of Passover's gift to the Jewish people: The promised and undivided land.
> 
> Passover's gift: The promised and undivided land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Muslim and Christian Palestinians give a crap?  All they know is that people from another continent arrived in Palestine to colonize and oppress them.
Click to expand...


That's odd as both the Turk invaders / colonizers and the European xtian Crusaders / colonizers are themselves... you know.... invaders / colonizers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just in time for Passover

(Now, who could they have borrowed this idea from ?    

Lebanese Journalist Ghassan Jawad: Jews Feed Enemies with Blood Matzoh on Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

ewish Voice for Peace (JVP) is a non-Jewish organization that undermines the fight against, and enables, antisemitism by legitimizing and mainstreaming the anti-Israel movement’s assault on Jewish identity.

JVP presents itself as a social justice organization committed to non-violence and peace. But as we’ve documented in dozens of posts, its tactics and affiliations tell a different story.

Jewish Voice for Peace Passover Haggadah: "Next Year in al-Quds!"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Silverstein constantly libels anyone who opposes terrorism as “Islamophobic.” Yet he is the one who is bigoted against Muslims. He acts as if they have no choice but to engage in terrorism because of their so-called “grievances” – in other words, denyng them agency for their actions. And now we see him denying the wonderful Rasha Athamni the ability to think for herself and stand up for Israel.

Richard Silverstein Smears Israeli-Arab As “House Arab”


----------



## Sixties Fan

“On my last trip to Israel, I found that unlike apartheid South Africa, there is no deliberate effort by the government to segregate a specific group in Israel,” he wrote. “In day-to-day discussions with ordinary Israeli citizens, I learned from Arabs and Jews, and I sensed their burning desire to live together as harmonious neighbors. In apartheid South Africa, Afrikaners disdained black South Africans, and these sentiments are still in evidence today.”

Nkosi ended his article with a plea to fellow South Africans not to “steal” the term apartheid by inaccurately applying it to the Middle East.

Young ANC leader defies Israel-apartheid comparisons, sees his political future doomed


----------



## montelatici

Nkululeko Nkosi, besides not being alive during Apartheid, he was on an INVESTEC trip to Israel paid for by the Israelis, the goal of the trip was for young South African entrepreneurs to find financing in Israel.  


Now from someone who actually lived during Apartheid.

"I am aware that the Assembly will consider eight overtures on the confounding and intractable conflict in Israel and Palestine, however I am especially urging the Assembly to adopt the overture *naming Israel as an apartheid state through its domestic policies and maintenance of the occupation,* and the overture calling for divestment of certain companies that contribute to the occupation of the Palestinian people."

Bishop Desmond Tutu

Desmond Tutu: U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blood libel is a term with a specific and terrible history. It refers to the scurrilous accusation that Jews kidnapped and murdered Christian children to use their blood to prepare Passover matzoh. Charges of blood libel have spurred massacres of Jews throughout the centuries; the myth was revived by Hitler, and persists today in places like Russia, the Muslim world. It even exists in the United States (in a different form) preached by people like Former President Obama, Ayman Mohyeldin and others in the mainstream media. College campuses in America, especially the most liberal tend to be hotbeds of blood libel (they don’t provide the Jewish Students with safe spaces).

The Anti-Semitic Blood Libel: It’s Not Just For Passover AnymoreThe Jewish Press | Jeff Dunetz | 16 Nisan 5777 – April 12, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fahmy goes on to point out that

The Al Thani clan, who own the *family business called Qatar* (that's _our _description, not his) are known for generously donating $100 million to the victims of Hurricane Katrina one day, and then giving $31 million to pay Hamas terrorist salaries the next. They also provide safe haven - have done for years - for the senior leadership team of the Hamas terror group. Note how a tremendous proportion of the senior public officials in Qatar share the same surname: Al Thani. 
This Ongoing War: A Blog: 12-Apr-17: Qatar is "behind state sponsorship of terrorism" but so what?


----------



## jillian

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



what is it you think should be discussed about that? israel isn't an apartheid state and the people who pretend it is should look to the muslim countries that excuse jews


----------



## fanger

*“Greater Israel” or “Greater Khazaria”?*

*Divide and conquer is an age-old strategy for empire-builders. Drive your opponents to fight among themselves, then pillage and subjugate them. Josef Stalin successfully employed this method in World War II, with the fawning complicity of Winston Churchill and Franklin Roosevelt. Now the Zionists—and their American lackeys—are doing the same to establish Israeli hegemony throughout the Middle East and North Africa. And it was long planned. But is the intention merely for “Greater Israel”—“from the Nile to the Euphrates,” as Theodor Herzl proclaimed—or is this the first step toward a world empire we should call “Greater Khazaria”?

 In 1982, the World Zionist Organization’s Department of Information, their propaganda arm, published “A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties,” by Oded Yinon. This “Yinon Plan” has been followed for decades by Israel in order to establish “Greater Israel.”

Recently, the German-language website “National Journal” illustrated the surprising, key role the Islamic State (IS), also known as ISIS, plays in the success of this Zionist quest for regional domination—although ostensibly Israel’s enemy.   
The Yinon Plan stated that Iraq was then the greatest obstacle to an Israeli Middle Eastern empire and control of the area’s wealth of natural resources. The first stage was to weaken both Iran—an Israeli ally under the shah—and Iraq through war against each other. After this, the American invasion in 2003 was to lead to the division of Iraq into three smaller, ethno-religious states operated by Sunni and Shiite Muslims in the middle and south, and a new Kurdistan in the north.

ISIS is the means by which Israel and the United States—which established, trained and supplied the terrorist organization—have nearly succeeded in the tripartition.

It is no accident that Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu declared that the Kurds “deserve” their own country for being “brave fighters” against ISIS. Ironically, he denies the same courtesy to the brave Palestinians resisting Israeli occupation.

But do not expect Israel to help destroy ISIS.
“Greater Israel” or “Greater Khazaria”?
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it you think should be discussed about that? israel isn't an apartheid state and the people who pretend it is should look to the muslim countries that excuse jews
Click to expand...


Sorry, but your last words are not clear to me.
What are you trying to say?


----------



## Sixties Fan

He joins others who find ways to rewrite history in order to equate the Jewish people with Nazis, with White Supremacists, with the perpetrators of South African apartheid, with hate mongers. It isn't difficult in a world where Jew hatred, unlike hatred toward people of colour, gays, and lesbians, is acceptable. 

A group of left-wing intellectuals from the United Kingdom researched the behaviour of those who champion practices that go against their best interests and published a document called the Euston Manifesto.

"The left became so consumed by anti-Israeli and anti-Western sentiments that they started to support tyrannical regimes that suppress human rights and democracy while being sympathetic to terrorism and accepting of racism and bigotry." 



It was Edward Said who warned against building a thesis on a false assumption by "generalizing the attributes they associated" with a people, "creating a certain image" that "infused a bias" through "scientific reports, literary work, and other media sources." 

Modern day anti-Semites start with an assumption that Jews are genocidal maniacs who want to rule the world and then re-invent history to fit their malicious propaganda. Desmond Tutu is one of them.

Is it Time to Dethrone Desmond Tutu?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
------------
Rita Haikin, a Jewish graduate student living in Krefeld, Germany, “rents” herself out. When she gets the call, she heads to a local school with another Jewish partner and some ritual objects to meet with pupils and introduce them to Jews and Judaism.

To dispel an age-old anti-Semitic myth, Haikin also likes to bring a shofar, a ram’s horn blown on the High Holidays.

“A few years ago, a German person actually asked me about my horns,” she said.

To counter ignorance, educational initiative asks Germans to ‘Rent a Jew’


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> ------------
> Rita Haikin, a Jewish graduate student living in Krefeld, Germany, “rents” herself out. When she gets the call, she heads to a local school with another Jewish partner and some ritual objects to meet with pupils and introduce them to Jews and Judaism.
> 
> To dispel an age-old anti-Semitic myth, Haikin also likes to bring a shofar, a ram’s horn blown on the High Holidays.
> 
> “A few years ago, a German person actually asked me about my horns,” she said.
> 
> To counter ignorance, educational initiative asks Germans to ‘Rent a Jew’


My, Rita is a busy Gal,
Last year Rita Haikin, who is in charge of combating the white-slave trade at Isha L'Isha, sent the police similar ads.
Haikin herself called one of the numbers and presented herself as a new immigrant with financial problems. She said the woman who answered told her she would have two or three clients a day and they would ensure her good health.
read more: Israeli women lured into sex trade abroad


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> ------------
> Rita Haikin, a Jewish graduate student living in Krefeld, Germany, “rents” herself out. When she gets the call, she heads to a local school with another Jewish partner and some ritual objects to meet with pupils and introduce them to Jews and Judaism.
> 
> To dispel an age-old anti-Semitic myth, Haikin also likes to bring a shofar, a ram’s horn blown on the High Holidays.
> 
> “A few years ago, a German person actually asked me about my horns,” she said.
> 
> To counter ignorance, educational initiative asks Germans to ‘Rent a Jew’
> 
> 
> 
> My, Rita is a busy Gal,
> Last year Rita Haikin, who is in charge of combating the white-slave trade at Isha L'Isha, sent the police similar ads.
> Haikin herself called one of the numbers and presented herself as a new immigrant with financial problems. She said the woman who answered told her she would have two or three clients a day and they would ensure her good health.
> read more: Israeli women lured into sex trade abroad
Click to expand...



My, you are truly implying that Rita wanted to be part of white slavery by "selling herself" instead of doing what she was actually doing.  COMBATING white-slave trade.

Your Jew hating "fangs" are showing


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> He joins others who find ways to rewrite history in order to equate the Jewish people with Nazis, with White Supremacists, with the perpetrators of South African apartheid, with hate mongers. It isn't difficult in a world where Jew hatred, unlike hatred toward people of colour, gays, and lesbians, is acceptable.
> 
> A group of left-wing intellectuals from the United Kingdom researched the behaviour of those who champion practices that go against their best interests and published a document called the Euston Manifesto.
> 
> "The left became so consumed by anti-Israeli and anti-Western sentiments that they started to support tyrannical regimes that suppress human rights and democracy while being sympathetic to terrorism and accepting of racism and bigotry."
> 
> 
> 
> It was Edward Said who warned against building a thesis on a false assumption by "generalizing the attributes they associated" with a people, "creating a certain image" that "infused a bias" through "scientific reports, literary work, and other media sources."
> 
> Modern day anti-Semites start with an assumption that Jews are genocidal maniacs who want to rule the world and then re-invent history to fit their malicious propaganda. Desmond Tutu is one of them.
> 
> Is it Time to Dethrone Desmond Tutu?



A far simpler explanation is that Desmond Tutu, an Anglican Bishop who lived under Apartheid, when visiting Israel recognized that there was Apartheid in Israel.  This Jew revisionism of almost any fact is hilarious.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He joins others who find ways to rewrite history in order to equate the Jewish people with Nazis, with White Supremacists, with the perpetrators of South African apartheid, with hate mongers. It isn't difficult in a world where Jew hatred, unlike hatred toward people of colour, gays, and lesbians, is acceptable.
> 
> A group of left-wing intellectuals from the United Kingdom researched the behaviour of those who champion practices that go against their best interests and published a document called the Euston Manifesto.
> 
> "The left became so consumed by anti-Israeli and anti-Western sentiments that they started to support tyrannical regimes that suppress human rights and democracy while being sympathetic to terrorism and accepting of racism and bigotry."
> 
> 
> 
> It was Edward Said who warned against building a thesis on a false assumption by "generalizing the attributes they associated" with a people, "creating a certain image" that "infused a bias" through "scientific reports, literary work, and other media sources."
> 
> Modern day anti-Semites start with an assumption that Jews are genocidal maniacs who want to rule the world and then re-invent history to fit their malicious propaganda. Desmond Tutu is one of them.
> 
> Is it Time to Dethrone Desmond Tutu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A far simpler explanation is that Desmond Tutu, an Anglican Bishop who lived under Apartheid, when visiting Israel recognized that there was Apartheid in Israel.  This Jew revisionism of almost any fact is hilarious.
Click to expand...



You are simple minded, therefore any fact goes over your head.
Hang around those who are not Jew haters as you are, and lets see what happens.


----------



## fanger

Activists rebrand Brand Israel conference as ‘Brand Apartheid’ 
Students disrupted a Brand Israel conference at New York University, holding a silent protest while former Israeli ambassador Ido Aharoni closed the daylong forum last Friday with a summary of branding techniques applicable to the Jewish state.

With signs reading “Israel’s Brand: Stolen Land” and “Brand Apartheid,” the five NYU undergraduate students shuffled into the conference room and sat close to the front of the room, waiting for keynote speaker Aharoni to begin his closeout of NYU’s Places As Brands Conference before unfurling their signs.

The room was dismayed by the protest but the students remained steadfast, keeping their signs held high throughout Aharoni’s talk, despite attempts by a conference organizer to remove them.

“The whole purpose of [Brand Israel] is to gloss over any crimes and indelicacies in Israel’s image across the world,”

Rather than choosing to improve Israel’s global standing by ending its violations of Palestinian rights, Brand Israel aims to “to improve the country’s image abroad — by downplaying religion and avoiding any discussion of the conflict with the Palestinians” and representing the country “as relevant and modern rather than only as a place of fighting and religion.”

Aharoni explained Brand Israel in 2005, saying, “What the Americans are telling us loud and clear is that they don’t want to hear more about the conflict.” Outlining the Brand Israel strategy after one of Israel’s military assaults on Gaza, Arye Mekel, one of Aharoni’s colleagues at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, told the New York Times, “We will send well-known novelists and writers overseas, theater companies, exhibits …This way you show Israel’s prettier face, so we are not thought of purely in the context of war.”

- See more at: Activists rebrand Brand Israel conference as ‘Brand Apartheid’


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He joins others who find ways to rewrite history in order to equate the Jewish people with Nazis, with White Supremacists, with the perpetrators of South African apartheid, with hate mongers. It isn't difficult in a world where Jew hatred, unlike hatred toward people of colour, gays, and lesbians, is acceptable.
> 
> A group of left-wing intellectuals from the United Kingdom researched the behaviour of those who champion practices that go against their best interests and published a document called the Euston Manifesto.
> 
> "The left became so consumed by anti-Israeli and anti-Western sentiments that they started to support tyrannical regimes that suppress human rights and democracy while being sympathetic to terrorism and accepting of racism and bigotry."
> 
> 
> 
> It was Edward Said who warned against building a thesis on a false assumption by "generalizing the attributes they associated" with a people, "creating a certain image" that "infused a bias" through "scientific reports, literary work, and other media sources."
> 
> Modern day anti-Semites start with an assumption that Jews are genocidal maniacs who want to rule the world and then re-invent history to fit their malicious propaganda. Desmond Tutu is one of them.
> 
> Is it Time to Dethrone Desmond Tutu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A far simpler explanation is that Desmond Tutu, an Anglican Bishop who lived under Apartheid, when visiting Israel recognized that there was Apartheid in Israel.  This Jew revisionism of almost any fact is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are simple minded, therefore any fact goes over your head.
> Hang around those who are not Jew haters as you are, and lets see what happens.
Click to expand...


Accepting fact has nothing to do with hating Jews.  Jews that are not irrationally partisan or conditioned (brainwashed) morons know that Jews rule over an Apartheid state. As most of the world does.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Activists rebrand Brand Israel conference as ‘Brand Apartheid’
> Students disrupted a Brand Israel conference at New York University, holding a silent protest while former Israeli ambassador Ido Aharoni closed the daylong forum last Friday with a summary of branding techniques applicable to the Jewish state.
> 
> With signs reading “Israel’s Brand: Stolen Land” and “Brand Apartheid,” the five NYU undergraduate students shuffled into the conference room and sat close to the front of the room, waiting for keynote speaker Aharoni to begin his closeout of NYU’s Places As Brands Conference before unfurling their signs.
> 
> The room was dismayed by the protest but the students remained steadfast, keeping their signs held high throughout Aharoni’s talk, despite attempts by a conference organizer to remove them.
> 
> “The whole purpose of [Brand Israel] is to gloss over any crimes and indelicacies in Israel’s image across the world,”
> 
> Rather than choosing to improve Israel’s global standing by ending its violations of Palestinian rights, Brand Israel aims to “to improve the country’s image abroad — by downplaying religion and avoiding any discussion of the conflict with the Palestinians” and representing the country “as relevant and modern rather than only as a place of fighting and religion.”
> 
> Aharoni explained Brand Israel in 2005, saying, “What the Americans are telling us loud and clear is that they don’t want to hear more about the conflict.” Outlining the Brand Israel strategy after one of Israel’s military assaults on Gaza, Arye Mekel, one of Aharoni’s colleagues at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, told the New York Times, “We will send well-known novelists and writers overseas, theater companies, exhibits …This way you show Israel’s prettier face, so we are not thought of purely in the context of war.”
> 
> - See more at: Activists rebrand Brand Israel conference as ‘Brand Apartheid’


Brand Israel is a major deflection campaign.


----------



## fanger

Aharoni outlined ten methods to achieve nation branding success.

“Your image, your performance as a brand, is part and parcel with your national security,” he told the audience.

While developing the strategy with Israel’s Foreign Ministry, Aharoni said, he reached out to the “other side” in an attempt to  build their brands together, but to no avail.

“Why would an oppressed Palestinian care about all the tech companies you have when they don’t have the basic access to electricity, water and their legal rights? When their house could be demolished tomorrow?” Dweek asked sardonically, after the group left the conference. “It’s so preposterous.”

Aharoni elaborated further, noting that Israel’s re-branding success was fundamentally based on accepting the realities of the conflict—of the occupation—and softening those realities by changing narrative.

“If you think that the task today is winning a debate about who’s right and who’s wrong about the situation in the Middle East,” Aharoni cautioned, “rethink. It’s not about who’s right and who’s wrong.”

Itay Barylka of NYU’s Jewish Voice for Peace chapter said that the conference made it clear Brand Israel has no intention of allaying human rights concerns related to its ongoing occupation of Palestine.

“It was pretty transparent that they can acknowledge the situation there is inexcusable and say actually we’re not even going to try to excuse it, we’re actually going to be totally transparent about the fact that there’s apartheid in occupied Palestine, and we’re actually just going to totally build in parallel to that,” Barylka told _Mondoweiss_ after the conference.

“[They built] this commodified national image that can integrate human rights violations and normalize them and make them part of the status quo. I think they were really transparent about that being the point.”


- See more at: Activists rebrand Brand Israel conference as ‘Brand Apartheid’


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He joins others who find ways to rewrite history in order to equate the Jewish people with Nazis, with White Supremacists, with the perpetrators of South African apartheid, with hate mongers. It isn't difficult in a world where Jew hatred, unlike hatred toward people of colour, gays, and lesbians, is acceptable.
> 
> A group of left-wing intellectuals from the United Kingdom researched the behaviour of those who champion practices that go against their best interests and published a document called the Euston Manifesto.
> 
> "The left became so consumed by anti-Israeli and anti-Western sentiments that they started to support tyrannical regimes that suppress human rights and democracy while being sympathetic to terrorism and accepting of racism and bigotry."
> 
> 
> 
> It was Edward Said who warned against building a thesis on a false assumption by "generalizing the attributes they associated" with a people, "creating a certain image" that "infused a bias" through "scientific reports, literary work, and other media sources."
> 
> Modern day anti-Semites start with an assumption that Jews are genocidal maniacs who want to rule the world and then re-invent history to fit their malicious propaganda. Desmond Tutu is one of them.
> 
> Is it Time to Dethrone Desmond Tutu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A far simpler explanation is that Desmond Tutu, an Anglican Bishop who lived under Apartheid, when visiting Israel recognized that there was Apartheid in Israel.  This Jew revisionism of almost any fact is hilarious.
Click to expand...


It's actually comical how you drag out Tutu as a means to spam threads with you "apartheid" slogans. 

Unfortunately, using Tutu as a flail is painfully inept. 

Bishop Tutu Is No Saint When it Comes To Jews

Bishop Tutu Is No Saint When it Comes To Jews

Among the world's most respected figures is South Africa's Bishop Desmond. His recognizable face—with its ever present grin—has become a symbol of reconciliation and goodness. But it masks a long history of ugly hatred toward the Jewish people, the Jewish religion and the Jewish state. Bishop Desmond Tutu is no mere anti-Zionist (though Martin Luther King long ago recognized that anti- Zionism often serves as a cover for deeper anti-Jewish bigotry). He has minimized the suffering of those killed in the Holocaust. He has attacked the "Jewish"--not Israeli--"lobby" as too "powerful" and "scar[y]." He has invoked classic anti-Semitic stereotypes and tropes about Jewish "arrogance", "power" and money. He has characterized Jews a "peculiar people," and has accused "the Jews" of causing many of the world's problems. He once even accused the Jewish state of acting in an "unChristian" way.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Here are the Zionists, who have gathered from all around. They occupy and usurp Jerusalem and its environs, and so the promise of Allah is realized: 'We will bring you forth in [one] gathering' (Quran, Sura 17:104) so that it will be easier to slaughter and kill you. O Zionists, you know this for certain."
 [Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas), Aug. 22, 2014]

Hezbollah head, Hassan Nasrallah, has reportedly expressed a similar expectation: ''If Jews all gather in Israel, it will save us the trouble of going after them worldwide.' [_The Daily Star_ (Lebanon), Oct. 23, 2002]

(full article online

"Promised Land" = Land where Jews will be exterminated - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

France, while its Ministry of Foreign Affairs is officially claiming the necessity of peace and secure borders for Israel, is discreetly financing organizations and NGOs openly hostile to Israel. NGO Monitor's meticulous report reveals that France is no friend of Israel but more and more of a prime mover in the war against Israel to delegitimize it.

France's War to Delegitimize Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Muhammad Abu Rumman, a researcher at the Center for Strategic Studies at the University of Jordan and a writer for the Jordanian daily _Al-Ghad_, published an article highlighting 10 notable Western scientific achievements from 2016, including the detection of gravitational waves, which were predicted by Albert Einstein, and the discovery of a ninth planet in the solar system, and compared them to 10 notable "achievements" in the Arab world during that year, including the perfection of the car bomb, the "development" of the concept of lone wolves and barrel bombs, and the destruction of archaeological sites. Abu Rumman implicitly invites readers to compare these achievements and draw their own conclusions._
_
(full article online)

Jordanian Researcher Ironically Compares 10 Western Scientific Breakthroughs In 2016 With 10 Arab World 'Breakthroughs' In Killing And Destruction

_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PLO also claims every inch of "east Jerusalem" saying "all Jewish, Christian and Muslim sites that lie within Palestine’s territory are under Palestinian sovereignty and protection." Yet in the map of "settlements" provided in the paper, the entire Jewish Quarter is considered an illegal Jewish settlement.





In fact, there are far more Christian pilgrims visiting Jerusalem today for Easter than there were under Arab rule. It isn't even close. And Arabs are discouraging  Arab Christians from visiting Jerusalem, not Israelis.


(full article online)

PLO politicizing Easter to make Christians hate Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

And no one should be in doubt about Tamimi's sense of where "_in Palestine_" is located; her sustaining vision is of a Middle East free of Jews. As the convicted, but currently free, murderer of fifteen of them - our beloved daughter Malki Z"L included - Ahlam Tamimi is a full-fledged member in good standing of the savage ranks of Islamist terrorist barbarians.

When the FBI added her to their *"Most Wanted Terrorists"* list a month ago (after a five year campaign waged by our lawyers and us), we turned to Twitter and asked that they shut down her Twitter account. Facebook had already shut her down some months ago, and she stopped presenting the weekly TV program "Breezes of the Free" in September 2016 when her high profile caused some specific problems. But she kept busy on Twitter.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 12-Apr-17: A modest step toward justice: Twitter today suspended the account of our daughter's murderer


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:


How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The PLO also claims every inch of "east Jerusalem" saying "all Jewish, Christian and Muslim sites that lie within Palestine’s territory are under Palestinian sovereignty and protection." Yet in the map of "settlements" provided in the paper, the entire Jewish Quarter is considered an illegal Jewish settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there are far more Christian pilgrims visiting Jerusalem today for Easter than there were under Arab rule. It isn't even close. And Arabs are discouraging  Arab Christians from visiting Jerusalem, not Israelis.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PLO politicizing Easter to make Christians hate Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


In 1988 the PLO, without the approval of its people, offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel. Israel rejected the offer and no such treaty was ever signed. They are still negotiating how much land the Palestinians must cede for a deal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
Click to expand...

While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
Click to expand...

Like the rest of the antisemitic filth, it is incapable of anything else. 

Humans who possess a working brain use their own rather than just parroting the talking points of genocidal terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
Click to expand...

Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘With furious cruelty’–Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour still facing prosecution in Israel*






March 19 and March 28 marked two critical hearings in the trial of the Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour who faces up to eight years in prison on the charges of incitement and support for terrorism.

The sessions largely focused on the testimony of two literary witnesses brought by Tatour’s defense attorneys Gaby Lasky and Nery Ramati. The defense’s overarching objectives were to establish Tatour’s inalienable right to freedom of expression, to point out the distorted police translation of Tatour’s poem, and to demonstrate anti-Arab bias in the judicial system. The contentious hearings started late and dragged into the evening as the prosecutor Alina Hardak spared no attempt to undermine the credibility of the witnesses.

The first witness to take the stand was Professor Nissim Calderon, a professor of literature and an expert in Hebrew poetry at Ben-Gurion University. His testimony established a long-standing pattern of respect for freedom of expression within the Jewish literary tradition. He argued that Jewish poets have benefited from a special legal immunity, even when they have penned fiery protest poems aimed at antagonistic regimes.

- See more at: ‘With furious cruelty’–Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour still facing prosecution in Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
Click to expand...


I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.

That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘With furious cruelty’–Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour still facing prosecution in Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 19 and March 28 marked two critical hearings in the trial of the Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour who faces up to eight years in prison on the charges of incitement and support for terrorism.
> 
> The sessions largely focused on the testimony of two literary witnesses brought by Tatour’s defense attorneys Gaby Lasky and Nery Ramati. The defense’s overarching objectives were to establish Tatour’s inalienable right to freedom of expression, to point out the distorted police translation of Tatour’s poem, and to demonstrate anti-Arab bias in the judicial system. The contentious hearings started late and dragged into the evening as the prosecutor Alina Hardak spared no attempt to undermine the credibility of the witnesses.
> 
> The first witness to take the stand was Professor Nissim Calderon, a professor of literature and an expert in Hebrew poetry at Ben-Gurion University. His testimony established a long-standing pattern of respect for freedom of expression within the Jewish literary tradition. He argued that Jewish poets have benefited from a special legal immunity, even when they have penned fiery protest poems aimed at antagonistic regimes.
> 
> - See more at: ‘With furious cruelty’–Palestinian poet Dareen Tatour still facing prosecution in Israel




"Tatour who faces up to eight years in prison on the charges of incitement and support for terrorism."

Incitement and (material) support for Islamic terrorism carries significant penalties in the Great Satan™ and European nations. 

Were you expecting an entitlement?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Proposed changes to textbooks by the UN agency reportedly include revised maps, a ‘balanced representation of Jerusalem,’ and excision of messages seen as incitement

PA suspends ties with UNRWA over planned curriculum reform


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
Click to expand...

  Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education about Jews, Judaism and Israel needed around the world:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
Click to expand...


I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that change Israel's settler colonial policies?
> 
> 
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
Click to expand...

It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.

I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.

There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you're opposed to education, you might learn that your mindless cutting and pasting of slogans is pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
Click to expand...


No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza. 

You have fallen down and jumped your head again. 

If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Proposed changes to textbooks by the UN agency reportedly include revised maps, a ‘balanced representation of Jerusalem,’ and excision of messages seen as incitement
> 
> PA suspends ties with UNRWA over planned curriculum reform


Why should the Palestinians be required to shovel Israeli shit in their classrooms?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, learning about Judaism is pointless in a non religious conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
Click to expand...

Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?

Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*

My comment stands.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
Click to expand...


Only in the diseased mind of an Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailer does that nonsense "stand".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the diseased mind of an Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailer does that nonsense "stand".
Click to expand...

The official numbers state the facts. You merely shovel shit.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been explained to you on multiple occasions but I'll remind you, again, that the Hamas Death Cult charter makes explicit and repeated appeals to Allah to further their goal of Jew genocide.
> 
> That you want to maintain the Hamas Death Cultists are not deeply religious, pious islamics is just silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
Click to expand...



There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza. 

Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza. 

What do you think will happen?


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Next:  Chanukah and Yom Kippur )

Note the text on the poster, especially this part:

[What blessings can we use to replace “Next year in Jerusalem?”]

Without thinking, the haters are reminding everyone that the Passover Haggadah, written well over a thousand years ago, has text expressing our hope of returning to Israel, in particular our holiest city, Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Haters At Concordia University Engage In Shameless Passover Cultural Appropriation | Israellycool


----------



## Sixties Fan

(And Paul of Tarsus just keeps laughing in his grave)

Daphne Anson: "Why Are You Boycotting Israel, Why Aren't You Boycotting Iran ...?" (videos)


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The pamphlet was published by David Horowitz’ Freedom Center, which frequently targets students and scholars for speaking out about justice for Palestinians."

This is a code word for students and scholars whose accusations against Israel violate both academic standards of honesty, and engage in demeaning language (Israelis=Nazis), any of which kinds of accusations, diluted by a factor of 10, if directed against Muslims, would break the Islamophobia meter.

How Academics think about Freedom of Speech: Fisking the Email that Killed Phyllis Chesler’s Talk on Shame-Murders | Augean Stables


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (And Paul of Tarsus just keeps laughing in his grave)
> 
> Daphne Anson: "Why Are You Boycotting Israel, Why Aren't You Boycotting Iran ...?" (videos)


Because Iran is not occupying Palestine, dumbshit.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
Click to expand...


You are such a nut.  Gaza was either Egyptian or Phillistine, never Jewish.

3,600-Year-Old Town of Treasures Excavated in Gaza


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the diseased mind of an Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailer does that nonsense "stand".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The official numbers state the facts. You merely shovel shit.
Click to expand...


What "official numbers"?


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> You are such a nut.  Gaza was either Egyptian or Phillistine, never Jewish.



You seriously aren't going to argue that there has never been any Jewish presence in Gaza, are you?  If we are going to do the test, why don't we put the Jewish "settlement" in the place where the 1500 year old synagogue was.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews spend the day in Gaza. Assuming they had to go to Hamas for permission for all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
Click to expand...

Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that having nothing to support your earlier comments leaves you no option but to spam the thread with irrelevant YouTube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
Click to expand...


Why would that make a difference?  

Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. You are always babbling on about how Hamas wants to kill all the Jews. Code Pink has been to Gaza several times and have extensively toured Gaza. They have been in contact with the Hamas government to obtain permits. They have received no threats. Nobody has been attacked.
> 
> I posted a video of one of these visits. This blows a hole in your "Hamas wants to kill all the Jews" propaganda bullshit.
> 
> There have been many Jews visit Gaza from the ISM, Rabbis, Free Gaza boats, and convoys. There have never been any problems. Jews are safer in Gaza than they are in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
Click to expand...

What a dumb post.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding? Jews are safer in Gaza.
> 
> You have fallen down and jumped your head again.
> 
> If Hamas doesn't want to kill Jews, why would they have a charter explicitly outline their intention to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.
Click to expand...


How so?  You are trying to highlight the difference between Jews and Israel as though the one was fine, but the other somehow problematic.  

So?  Why?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Israel???? Hmmmm?
> 
> Number of Jews killed in Gaza?* 0*
> 
> My comment stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  You are trying to highlight the difference between Jews and Israel as though the one was fine, but the other somehow problematic.
> 
> So?  Why?
Click to expand...

There are Palestinian (not Israeli) Jews living in the West Bank and there are no problems.

The problem was never the Jews. It has always been Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  You are trying to highlight the difference between Jews and Israel as though the one was fine, but the other somehow problematic.
> 
> So?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian (not Israeli) Jews living in the West Bank and there are no problems.
> 
> The problem was never the Jews. It has always been Israel.
Click to expand...


But again, why?

Why are Palestinian Jews okay and Israeli Jews not okay?

What is the essential difference between a Palestinian Jew and an Israeli Jew?

Except that an Israeli Jew wants self-determination and the Palestinian Jew is content to live under Arab sovereignty with no self-determination?

If we flipped it -- it would be like saying that an Israeli Arab is okay but a Palestinian Arab is something to be condemned. And then saying the problem is not with Arabs but with Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Why are Palestinian Jews okay and Israeli Jews not okay?
> 
> What is the essential difference between a Palestinian Jew and an Israeli Jew?


Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in Gaza. Of course none have been killed in Gaza.
> 
> Wanna test it?  Let's start a Jewish "settlement" in an historic Jewish town in Gaza.
> 
> What do you think will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  You are trying to highlight the difference between Jews and Israel as though the one was fine, but the other somehow problematic.
> 
> So?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian (not Israeli) Jews living in the West Bank and there are no problems.
> 
> The problem was never the Jews. It has always been Israel.
Click to expand...


Sorry, pointless. Jew hating is an essential component of Islamist ideology. Afterall, when a brutal, theocratic fear society looks to strengthen itself internally by whipping its citizens into a hateful frenzy, inventing external enemies is a typical process.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question. The last time Jews moved to Gaza they brought Israel with them. I wonder if they went to Gaza without Israel. Would that make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that make a difference?
> 
> Dhimmi Jews can be respected enough not to be "resisted" (aka murdred) but Allah forbid that the Jews be given the human right to a homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  You are trying to highlight the difference between Jews and Israel as though the one was fine, but the other somehow problematic.
> 
> So?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian (not Israeli) Jews living in the West Bank and there are no problems.
> 
> The problem was never the Jews. It has always been Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, pointless. Jew hating is an essential component of Islamist ideology. Afterall, when a brutal, theocratic fear society looks to strengthen itself internally by whipping its citizens into a hateful frenzy, inventing external enemies is a typical process.
Click to expand...

 This post makes no sense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan signed the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights in 1976. This covenant says

 Everyone shall have the right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion. This right shall include freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his choice, and freedom, either individually or in community with others and in public or private, to manifest his religion or belief in worship, observance, practice and teaching.

But Jordan has again engaged  in a rhetorical attack on Jews who peacefully visit their holiest site:

The Jordanian government on Thursday condemned the "storming of Jewish extremists" of the Temple Mount under the protection of Israeli police so they wouldn't be lynched.

(full article online)

Jordan says that the Muslim right not to be offended is more important than human rights of Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a reaction to attempts in Europe to boycott Israel, the European Union’s report on commercial competition for the first time included a rejection of such initiatives.

The reference to boycotts, which does not name Israel specifically, was introduced earlier this year into the draft of the Report on Competition Policy for 2016 by a pro-Israel European Parliament lawmaker from Italy Fulvio Martusciello, _JTA _learned Wednesday.

EU adopts anti-BDS stance in official commercial policy


----------



## montelatici

*EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*

*EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*


----------



## Sixties Fan

A mentally ill and probably disgraced member of the "peaceful" Tamimi family wants to kill himself. What better way to rehabilitate his image and get likely killed than to murder an innocent woman in a public place?

This story is not only about a mentally ill murderer. It is yet another indictment of a Palestinian society that glorifies terrorists and turns their shame into honor.

The murder is already being called heroic by Palestine Today.

(full article online)

Murderer of British woman on light rail is a Tamimi attempting suicide-by-terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*



That was in October of last year.
It looks like they changed their mind. 

From the same article you posted:

She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

I know it’s a little thing and that most of my readers already know this, but I can’t say it too often: it was called _Judea and Samaria_ from biblical times until 1948 when Jordan occupied it, ethnically cleansed it of Jews, and renamed it the “West Bank.” We really ought to stop calling it that.

The Etzion Bloc, or Gush Etzion as it is called in Hebrew, is located on the main road from the south to Jerusalem, northwest of Hebron. The Etzion bloc was settled and resettled three times, on land purchased by the Jews, beginning in 1927. Each time, residents were forced to abandon their homes in the face of Arab violence. The final saga of the Etzion bloc included two separate massacres and a prolonged and stubborn defense against hopeless odds. The bloc was finally overrun by soldiers of the British armed and officered Jordan Legion, who were responsible for the final massacre of surrendered defenders, a war crime.

(full article online)

Celebrating liberation in Gush Etzion | Abu Yehuda


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
Click to expand...

Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.
Click to expand...


Actually, it doesn't. The BDS hate campaign carries the awful smell of insensate Jew hatreds that is typified by you and the Jew hating cabal that  cuts and pastes furiously in these threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The BDS hate campaign carries the awful smell of insensate Jew hatreds that is typified by you and the Jew hating cabal that  cuts and pastes furiously in these threads.
Click to expand...

So says the lying sacks of shit in Israel.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> I know it’s a little thing and that most of my readers already know this, but I can’t say it too often: it was called _Judea and Samaria_ from biblical times until 1948 when Jordan occupied it, ethnically cleansed it of Jews, and renamed it the “West Bank.” We really ought to stop calling it that.
> 
> The Etzion Bloc, or Gush Etzion as it is called in Hebrew, is located on the main road from the south to Jerusalem, northwest of Hebron. The Etzion bloc was settled and resettled three times, on land purchased by the Jews, beginning in 1927. Each time, residents were forced to abandon their homes in the face of Arab violence. The final saga of the Etzion bloc included two separate massacres and a prolonged and stubborn defense against hopeless odds. The bloc was finally overrun by soldiers of the British armed and officered Jordan Legion, who were responsible for the final massacre of surrendered defenders, a war crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Celebrating liberation in Gush Etzion | Abu Yehuda



It was called Canaan before 1250 BC and since 132 AD it was named Palaestina.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The BDS hate campaign carries the awful smell of insensate Jew hatreds that is typified by you and the Jew hating cabal that  cuts and pastes furiously in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the lying sacks of shit in Israel.
Click to expand...


Such an angry little convert. Shouldn't you be out on a street corner somewhere, screeching out your Jew hatreds?


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech...*
> 
> *EU declares Israel boycott protected as free speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The BDS hate campaign carries the awful smell of insensate Jew hatreds that is typified by you and the Jew hating cabal that  cuts and pastes furiously in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the lying sacks of shit in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry little convert. Shouldn't you be out on a street corner somewhere, screeching out your Jew hatreds?
Click to expand...

Hollie, instead of repeating your same silly slogans on every thread, why not just post:


----------



## Eloy

BDS frightens the Israelis which is why they make such a song and dance about the efficacy of the anti-Zionist policy.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was in October of last year.
> It looks like they changed their mind.
> 
> From the same article you posted:
> 
> She continued: “The EU rejects the BDS campaign’s attempts to isolate Israel and is opposed to any boycott of Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's lackeys can pound sand. Boycott continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The BDS hate campaign carries the awful smell of insensate Jew hatreds that is typified by you and the Jew hating cabal that  cuts and pastes furiously in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the lying sacks of shit in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry little convert. Shouldn't you be out on a street corner somewhere, screeching out your Jew hatreds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollie, instead of repeating your same silly slogans on every thread, why not just post:
Click to expand...


It's amusing how easy it is to leave you so utterly befuddled that you're left to spamming the thread with cartoons


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> BDS frightens the Israelis which is why they make such a song and dance about the efficacy of the anti-Zionist policy.



Israel makes every effort to expose the agenda of the BDS'ers, such as the song and dance of those like you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From listening to the huge number of complaints given in the Arab media about Israeli soldiers wantonly "storming" the "Al Aqsa Mosque" one would think that they do it without any provocation. But here we see that everyone knows - the Muslims who worship in the area, the Waqf guards, everyone - knows very well that the Israeli police only go there when they need to.

Which means also that when there are riots on the Temple Mount, they are always instigated by Arabs. Always. And in those cases, they want the Israeli police to show up in order to rile up the population for some political reason.

Furthermore, the fact that the Al Aqsa guards are stopping stone throwers means that Israeli police actions in the past have accomplished what they were meant to - stone throwing and rioting are being deterred (except, again, when the political leaders feel that it is in their interest to stir things up.

Yes, you can learn a lot from Arab media that you wouldn't know otherwise.

(full article online)

Arab terror supporters admit Israeli police only retaliate when provoked ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> From listening to the huge number of complaints given in the Arab media about Israeli soldiers wantonly "storming" the "Al Aqsa Mosque" one would think that they do it without any provocation. But here we see that everyone knows - the Muslims who worship in the area, the Waqf guards, everyone - knows very well that the Israeli police only go there when they need to.
> 
> Which means also that when there are riots on the Temple Mount, they are always instigated by Arabs. Always. And in those cases, they want the Israeli police to show up in order to rile up the population for some political reason.
> 
> Furthermore, the fact that the Al Aqsa guards are stopping stone throwers means that Israeli police actions in the past have accomplished what they were meant to - stone throwing and rioting are being deterred (except, again, when the political leaders feel that it is in their interest to stir things up.
> 
> Yes, you can learn a lot from Arab media that you wouldn't know otherwise.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab terror supporters admit Israeli police only retaliate when provoked ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Still using propaganda sites to get your "facts". Don't you understand that the mission statement of propaganda sites is to lie?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> From listening to the huge number of complaints given in the Arab media about Israeli soldiers wantonly "storming" the "Al Aqsa Mosque" one would think that they do it without any provocation. But here we see that everyone knows - the Muslims who worship in the area, the Waqf guards, everyone - knows very well that the Israeli police only go there when they need to.
> 
> Which means also that when there are riots on the Temple Mount, they are always instigated by Arabs. Always. And in those cases, they want the Israeli police to show up in order to rile up the population for some political reason.
> 
> Furthermore, the fact that the Al Aqsa guards are stopping stone throwers means that Israeli police actions in the past have accomplished what they were meant to - stone throwing and rioting are being deterred (except, again, when the political leaders feel that it is in their interest to stir things up.
> 
> Yes, you can learn a lot from Arab media that you wouldn't know otherwise.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab terror supporters admit Israeli police only retaliate when provoked ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> From listening to the huge number of complaints given in the Arab media about Israeli soldiers wantonly "storming" the "Al Aqsa Mosque"



They shouldn't even be there.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> From listening to the huge number of complaints given in the Arab media about Israeli soldiers wantonly "storming" the "Al Aqsa Mosque" one would think that they do it without any provocation. But here we see that everyone knows - the Muslims who worship in the area, the Waqf guards, everyone - knows very well that the Israeli police only go there when they need to.
> 
> Which means also that when there are riots on the Temple Mount, they are always instigated by Arabs. Always. And in those cases, they want the Israeli police to show up in order to rile up the population for some political reason.
> 
> Furthermore, the fact that the Al Aqsa guards are stopping stone throwers means that Israeli police actions in the past have accomplished what they were meant to - stone throwing and rioting are being deterred (except, again, when the political leaders feel that it is in their interest to stir things up.
> 
> Yes, you can learn a lot from Arab media that you wouldn't know otherwise.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab terror supporters admit Israeli police only retaliate when provoked ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using propaganda sites to get your "facts". Don't you understand that the mission statement of propaganda sites is to lie?
Click to expand...


Funny stuff coming from the the knucklehead cutting and pasting Pallywood Studios YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The city had the choice of losing millions of dollars from all corporate investments or losing hundreds of hours of time listening to activists whining about their pet causes.

They chose to lose the millions of dollars.

The subtext is that BDSers and other "social justice warriors" are really disliked even in the most liberal cities in the US.

Portland to lose $4.5 million a year to avoid dealing with BDSers and other social justice warriors ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The “Dying to be a Martyr” lesson plan is offered through PBS’ LearningMedia website, “a media-on-demand service offering educators access to the best of public media and delivers research-based, classroom-ready digital learning experiences,” according to the PBS website.

A review of the LearningMedia website by The Blaze found at least six lengthy lesson plans focused on teaching students about various aspects of Islam, including “The Five Pillars of Islam,” “The Haj: Journey to Mecca” and “Salat: Prayer in Muslim Life.” However, no similar lesson plans covering other religious groups—including Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Taoism or Hinduism—were discovered on the website.

(full article online)

News - PBS Lesson Plan Teaches Kids to Sympathize with Radical Islamic Terrorism | Heartland Institute


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a video of the incident that went viral on pro-Israel social media pages, the young Ethiopian Israeli can be seen standing her ground when faced with the protesters, and explaining that her mother was not sterilized, but received birth control supplements. The heated encounter ended with Abrams demanding that the protestors “stop spreading lies” about Israel.

“Most of the accusations they make against Israel are completely inaccurate and based on lies. Unfortunately, there are also a few Jews and even some Israelis among the anti-Israel crowd who fuel their ignorance,” Abrams said.

(full article online)

Israelis Defend Their Country Against ‘Apartheid’ Smear on South African Campuses


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, whilst the highly inflated PA unemployment stats were removed entirely, and “summary killings” was changed to “killings”, they failed to correct the most bizarre suggestion, that (putatively “unscalable”!) 8 metre high concrete walls surround Haifa!

Guardian restores ‘corrected’ article – but still includes claim of wall around Haifa!


----------



## Sixties Fan

To improve the situation, Israel supports the establishment of desalination plants, he said. In January a UNICEF team finished construction of a desalination plant in Khan Younis with a production capacity of 6,000 cubic meters of water per day — enough for 75,000 people.

However, according to Mordechai, *the Hamas terror group, which rules the Strip, won’t allow the plant to be connected to the electric grid*.” [emphasis added]

(full article online)

Gaza Strip background the BBC does not provide


----------



## Sixties Fan

Renowned comic book publisher Marvel fired Indonesian comic artist Ardian Syaf on Wednesday for incorporating religious-based imagery in the second and third issues of _X-Men: Gold_. The artist included an image of an individual wearing a shirt that said "QS 5:51," referring to the following passage in the Qur'an:

O you who have believed, *do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies*. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you - then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people.

(full article online)

This Muslim Comic Book Artist Says He Was Ousted From His Job By The JOOOOOOS


----------



## Sixties Fan

In preparing my book, _The Implacable Urge to Defame: Cartoon Jews in the American Press, 1877-1935, _I looked at thousands of cartoons in magazines such as _Puck, Life, Judge, and Judge’s Library _that included offensive and malevolent images of Native Americans and African-Americans as well as immigrants especially from Ireland and Eastern Europe. But a casual glance through a few issues of any one of these magazines clearly indicated that a strong anti-Semitic bias was present and undeniable. Cartoonists attacked Jews more scathingly and with more hostility than other groups not only by harping on a few Jewish bodily stereotypes such as having huge noses, pot bellies, and bowed legs but by showing Jews to be criminals, corrupt businessmen who set fires to collect insurance, who gloated over good business deals, and took advantage of bewildered customers. Jews were, as well, unprincipled social climbers intent on teaching their children that making money should be their basic desire in life. Captions were written in broken English as a way of distancing immigrants from mainstream readers and inferring that recent immigrants might not be able to assimilate, let alone become decent American citizens.

(full article online)

Cartooning the Jews


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> In a video of the incident that went viral on pro-Israel social media pages, the young Ethiopian Israeli can be seen standing her ground when faced with the protesters, and explaining that her mother was not sterilized, but received birth control supplements. The heated encounter ended with Abrams demanding that the protestors “stop spreading lies” about Israel.
> 
> “Most of the accusations they make against Israel are completely inaccurate and based on lies. Unfortunately, there are also a few Jews and even some Israelis among the anti-Israel crowd who fuel their ignorance,” Abrams said.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israelis Defend Their Country Against ‘Apartheid’ Smear on South African Campuses


Israel has admitted for the first time that it has been giving Ethiopian Jewish immigrants birth-control injections, often without their knowledge or consent.

The government had previously denied the practice but the Israeli Health Ministry’s director-general has now ordered gynaecologists to stop administering the drugs. According a report in Haaretz, suspicions were first raised by an investigative journalist, Gal Gabbay, who interviewed more than 30 women from Ethiopia in an attempt to discover why birth rates in the community had fallen dramatically.
Israel gave birth control to Ethiopian Jews without their consent
AND
Israel admits Ethiopian women were given birth control shots


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times, April 16, 1954, reported that Israel barred a priest from visiting holy places on Easter!

Then, way down the article, in parenthesis, it reports on a possible reason why:





(vide screenshots online)

NYT Easter bias against Israel, 1954 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times, April 16, 1954, reported that Israel barred a priest from visiting holy places on Easter!

Then, way down the article, in parenthesis, it reports on a possible reason why:





NYT Easter bias against Israel, 1954 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is nothing new. Hamas has engineered fuel crises in Gaza many times before and their bickering with the PA over fuel taxes has been a sore point for years.

The PA could waive taxes, or Hamas could pay them. Either way, either party would lose some money but their people would have fuel and electricity, which is the important thing, right?

Israel tries to help Jews in the Diaspora, but Palestinian leaders tell their own people in other Arab lands to go to hell. 

Right now Palestinians in the Ain al-Hilweh camp in Lebanon are suffering greatly from infighting, their houses being destroyed and the camp looking like war-torn areas of Iraq, and Palestinian leaders are doing next to nothing.

The death toll of Palestinians in Syria is approaching 3500, but Palestinian leaders have told them it is better for them to die in Syria than to compromise on Palestinian principals to destroy Israel.

This is all because of the number one principle that is obscured behind tens of thousands of pages of false analysis, hundreds of  UN resolutions and tens of millions of NGO dollars: Palestinians don't want to build a country, they want to destroy one.

This is manifested by theses leaders consistently and cynically using  Palestinian Arabs as cannon fodder or as cheap PR gimmicks rather than actually doing anything positive for them.

(full article online)

Once again Palestinian leaders show they don't care about their people. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The official Palestinian Wafa news agency "reports:"

"As in every year, Israel issued a ed number of permits for West Bank and Gaza Christians to enter Jerusalem during Easter. But then it imposed a week-long closure on the occupied territories for the Jewish Passover holiday, which coincided with Easter celebrations, thus deeming all permits void for this week."

-------

Israel issues tens of thousands of permits for both Christians and Muslims to enter Jerusalem, even during Passover.

We saw on Friday that some 30,000 Muslims, including from the West Bank, entered the Temple Mount - according to Arab media - during the Passover "closure."

Palestinian Authority lies again about Israeli restrictions on Christians for Easter ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

World Relief also needs to come clean about its financial support and managerial oversight of the Justice Conference. World Relief does important work, work that is supported by private donors and American taxpayers who have a right to know if the organization is supporting anti-Israel activists even in far away places like South Africa.

CAMERA: Taxpayer Supported World Relief Responds Evasively to CAMERA Challenge


----------



## fanger

Why do you post the opinions of an Anonymous Blogger?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


>


He was Mad, yet israel released him from a mental hospital
Police said the suspect, a resident of Ras al-Amud in east Jerusalem, was recently released from a psychiatric hospital.
Jerusalem police chief Yoram Halevy told the AFP news agency the man was "very mentally disturbed".

Payments to the Families of jailed bread winners is paid by the Tax Money collected by* israel *on the Palestinian's behalf


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Why do you post the opinions of an Anonymous Blogger?


Ya' Allah, effendi, but no reason to capitalize anonymous. 

Why did you open a thread with the opinion of an anonymous blogger / conspiracy theorist so-named "reallygraceful"?


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was Mad, yet israel released him from a mental hospital
> Police said the suspect, a resident of Ras al-Amud in east Jerusalem, was recently released from a psychiatric hospital.
> Jerusalem police chief Yoram Halevy told the AFP news agency the man was "very mentally disturbed".
> 
> Payments to the Families of jailed bread winners is paid by the Tax Money collected by* israel *on the Palestinian's behalf
Click to expand...


By your euphemism: Islamic terrorist "breadwinners" we can derive "welfare fraud recipient".


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was Mad, yet israel released him from a mental hospital
> Police said the suspect, a resident of Ras al-Amud in east Jerusalem, was recently released from a psychiatric hospital.
> Jerusalem police chief Yoram Halevy told the AFP news agency the man was "very mentally disturbed".
> 
> Payments to the Families of jailed bread winners is paid by the Tax Money collected by* israel *on the Palestinian's behalf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your euphemism: Islamic terrorist "breadwinners" we can derive "welfare fraud recipient".
Click to expand...

That's rich, Israel is the Mooch capital of the world


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was Mad, yet israel released him from a mental hospital
> Police said the suspect, a resident of Ras al-Amud in east Jerusalem, was recently released from a psychiatric hospital.
> Jerusalem police chief Yoram Halevy told the AFP news agency the man was "very mentally disturbed".
> 
> Payments to the Families of jailed bread winners is paid by the Tax Money collected by* israel *on the Palestinian's behalf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your euphemism: Islamic terrorist "breadwinners" we can derive "welfare fraud recipient".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich, Israel is the Mooch capital of the world
Click to expand...


As usual, you are clueless.


----------



## Eloy

Sixties Fan said:


> The city had the choice of losing millions of dollars from all corporate investments or losing hundreds of hours of time listening to activists whining about their pet causes.
> 
> They chose to lose the millions of dollars.
> 
> The subtext is that BDSers and other "social justice warriors" are really disliked even in the most liberal cities in the US.
> 
> Portland to lose $4.5 million a year to avoid dealing with BDSers and other social justice warriors ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


There is more to civilization than money.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city had the choice of losing millions of dollars from all corporate investments or losing hundreds of hours of time listening to activists whining about their pet causes.
> 
> They chose to lose the millions of dollars.
> 
> The subtext is that BDSers and other "social justice warriors" are really disliked even in the most liberal cities in the US.
> 
> Portland to lose $4.5 million a year to avoid dealing with BDSers and other social justice warriors ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> There is more to civilization than money.
Click to expand...


Maybe have the prayer leader at your madrassah pass on that slogan to Hamas and fatah, after they cash their welfare checks.

Gaza's Leaders Rake in Money; Everyone Else There Suffers


The idea that hardline Hamas political leaders like Mousa Abu Marzook and Khaled Meshal who order violence in the name of jihad are also canny businessmen who have assembled financial empires that would be the envy of pinstriped businessmen in London, Paris, or New York may strike most readers as unfamiliar, or perhaps as a form of science fiction or propaganda. But in the Middle East, otherworldly religious or political rhetoric and earthly profits do not necessarily contradict each other. In fact, they often go hand in hand.



Follow me on the chorus: "Aww, those poor, oppressed Pal'Istanians"


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the February 01, 1968 edition of The Sentinel, Israeli Arab Rustum Bastuni – a former member of the Knesset and very accomplished man – spoke out in strongly in favor of Israel holding on to Judea and Samaria, which we had recaptured less than a year earlier in the Six Day War.

Note in particular:


Rustum acknowledging how Israel had “created a major social, cultural and economic revolution among its Arab citizens” in the 20 years since its establishment.
The Arabs of the “West Bank” and “Gaza” had not been happy under Jordanian and Egyptian rule respectively
Rustum mentioning how some Gazans had previously wanted to cooperate with Israel, but after we withdrew, they were punished by the Egyptians

(vide screenshot online)

Know Your History: Israeli Arab Rustum Bastuni Advocates For Israel To Hold On To Judea And Samaria, 1968


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notice how there is no description of what the museum actually contains. No description of exhibits, just of plans. And the only photo is the one above, taken from the museum’s website – which incidentally, does not have any photos of any exhibits.

Another Empty Palestine Museum Opens


----------



## Hollie

Starved to death and left to MUMMIFY in the world's worst zoo: Once proud animals including lions and crocodiles are now no more than horrifying 'statues' after carers had to stop feeding them


Khan Younis is one of five zoos in the Gaza Strip, a densely populated coastal enclave of 1.7million people ruled by Islamic Hamas militants.

With no government body in Gaza that oversees zoos, and no animal rights movement in the region, the Khan Younis facility is virtually unsupervised.

Pictures taken this year show how the corpses have decayed over the years. The animals now just lie there, like ornaments or gnomes, dried up and completely lifeless. 



Read more: Starved to death and left to MUMMIFY in the world's worst zoo in Gaza: Khan Younis | Daily Mail Online 


I was out of my mind furious after reading the above. Why would anyone think that animals in a zoo would fare any better than people who can't manage the civil affairs of government.


----------



## Sixties Fan

She is referring to Genesis 38 which actually says the opposite, mentioning that at the time prostitutes were known to cover their faces, which proves that normal women of course didn't.

 Jewish women in Arab countries followed the local custom, probably more out of fear than anything else.

It is fascinating that Egyptian "scholars" who want to fight against the burqa feel that they must associate it with Judaism in order to make the naturally antisemitic Arabs turn against it.

(full article online)

Egyptian "scholar" now claims the burqa comes from the Torah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year they also claimed a million arrested, so I guess no one was arrested this year at all.

If you look at arrest statistics from Palestinian sources themselves, they range from a few hundred to a few thousand a year, not the 50,000-150,000 that these committees and the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics claim. 

These statistics are complete fiction. And the Western media regurgitates them over and over again. 

It also shows how unreliable the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics is. If they lie about this, then they could be lying about, oh, I don't know, maybe population?

(full article online)

One MILLION arrests by Israel?  LOL (updated) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

More propaganda. Why is posting links to propaganda sites even permitted?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Samir Metir said that all the plant's fuel, purchased with funding from Qatar and Turkey, had been used up.

He said it was not clear when the territory would receive more, owing to a "dispute" between the electricity authority in Gaza and the Palestinian Authority in Judea and Samaria.

Gaza electric plant shuts down


----------



## Sixties Fan

In March 2016, 17 Yemenite Jews were brought to Israel in a covert operation by the Jewish Agency for Israel and US State Department as part of a decades-long “historic mission” to “rescue” the Jews of the country.

The group comprised the final batch of approximately 200 Yemenite Jews brought to Israel by the Jewish Agency in recent years, the organization said. Similar initiatives in recent years have helped bring the last few remaining members of the community to Israel as the country descended into civil war.

Yemen minister says fate of country’s last 50 Jews unknown


----------



## fanger

montelatici said:


> More propaganda. Why is posting links to propaganda sites even permitted?


*All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss*
*Well we have read it and tried to discuss, but the Hasbara bot stuck in the sixties only wants to post  his Megaphoney crap, and no discussion, I'm out*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> More propaganda. Why is posting links to propaganda sites even permitted?



That's pretty darn funny coming from one who cuts and pastes YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda. Why is posting links to propaganda sites even permitted?
> 
> 
> 
> *All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss*
> *Well we have read it and tried to discuss, but the Hasbara bot stuck in the sixties only wants to post  his Megaphoney crap, and no discussion, I'm out*
Click to expand...


*Thank you for leaving, and your announcement of same with gargantuan text. *


----------



## Sixties Fan

But nowhere does the _Times_ tell readers what he was convicted of doing. Here is an account of the proceedings from the _Washington Post_ in 2004:

Barghouti was found guilty of ordering attacks that killed a Greek Orthodox monk in the West Bank in 2001, an Israeli at the Jewish settlement of Givat Zeev in 2002 and three people at the Seafood Market restaurant in Tel Aviv in 2002. He was also convicted of one count each of attempted murder and membership in a terrorist organization….

Pressure Points » The New York Times Calls a Convicted Terrorist a “Parliamentarian”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab heads of state and monarchs do not like to be reminded of how badly they treat Palestinians and subject them to discriminatory and apartheid laws.


It is not comfortable or safe to be a Palestinian in an Arab country. Scenes of lawlessness and anarchy inside Palestinian refugee camps in the West Bank have also driven many residents to move to nearby cities and villages. Most refugees in the West Bank no longer live inside UNRWA-run camps.


Let us end where we began: with the Palestinian (non)leadership. What has it done to help its people in the Arab countries? Nothing. No Palestinian leader will urge an emergency session of the UN Security Council to expose the ethnic cleansing and killing of Palestinians in Arab countries. No Palestinian leader will demand that the international media and human rights organizations investigate the atrocities perpetrated by Arabs on their Palestinian brethren. We are sure to see more such criminal silence when Abbas meets with the president of the United States.

(full article online)

Palestinians' Real Enemies: Arabs


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> But nowhere does the _Times_ tell readers what he was convicted of doing. Here is an account of the proceedings from the _Washington Post_ in 2004:
> 
> Barghouti was found guilty of ordering attacks that killed a Greek Orthodox monk in the West Bank in 2001, an Israeli at the Jewish settlement of Givat Zeev in 2002 and three people at the Seafood Market restaurant in Tel Aviv in 2002. He was also convicted of one count each of attempted murder and membership in a terrorist organization….
> 
> Pressure Points » The New York Times Calls a Convicted Terrorist a “Parliamentarian”



Barghouti was just not as effective as a freedom fighter as Mandela. Mandela was convicted of ordering hundreds of attacks that killed hundreds.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Among the speakers at the PRC conference was Dyab Abou Jahjah, a Lebanon-born activist from Belgium whom a leading daily recently fired allegedly for calling for violent attacks on Jewish Israelis. He wrote on Twitter: “by any means necessary,” in reference to an attack in which a Palestinian terrorist plowed a truck through a crowd of soldiers visiting a popular tourist spot in Jerusalem.

Jahjah — who after the 9/11 attacks of 2001 in New York spoke of his “feeling of victory” and who has called the heavily Jewish-populated city of Antwerp the “international capital of the Zionist lobby” — reiterated at the conference the statement that got him fired.

Netherlands allows event by Hamas supporters but not opponents


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But nowhere does the _Times_ tell readers what he was convicted of doing. Here is an account of the proceedings from the _Washington Post_ in 2004:
> 
> Barghouti was found guilty of ordering attacks that killed a Greek Orthodox monk in the West Bank in 2001, an Israeli at the Jewish settlement of Givat Zeev in 2002 and three people at the Seafood Market restaurant in Tel Aviv in 2002. He was also convicted of one count each of attempted murder and membership in a terrorist organization….
> 
> Pressure Points » The New York Times Calls a Convicted Terrorist a “Parliamentarian”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barghouti was just not as effective as a freedom fighter as Mandela. Mandela was convicted of ordering hundreds of attacks that killed hundreds.
Click to expand...

From your perspective, I'm sure you can make a case for many islamic terrorists as freedom fighters.


----------



## Hollie

These are the retrogrades and social misfits that an identifiable cabal define as their heroes

As UK mourns victim of PA terror PA embassy in UK glorifies PA terror  - PMW Bulletins

*PA embassy glorifies Palestinian terror*
*while UK mourns young British woman *
*murdered by Palestinian terrorist*

*PA embassy in UK promotes film glorifying Palestinian terrorist Marwan Barghouti who planned murders of 5*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is what Al-Husseini and the Arabs of Palestine achieved during WWII when it comes to the decision to eliminate all the Jews in Europe.
It is good to have friends in high places, as Husseini had with the Nazis

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage

Here is a book about it :

Plesch’s book is based on an archive from the now-defunct United Nations War Crimes Commission, which was sealed for 70 years. He said that it was through the intervention of Samantha Powers, former US ambassador to the UN, that he was able to access the files.


There are other proofs that the Allies knew the extent of the Holocaust already in 1942. For example, the Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial states in a report to the UN that “During 1942, reports of a Nazi plan to murder all the Jews – including details on methods, numbers, and locations – reached Allied and neutral leaders from many sources.”

However, Plesch said that the new research provides a “cartload of nails to hammer into the coffins” of Holocaust deniers.

Allies knew of Holocaust in 1942, 2 years before previously assumed, UN documents prove


----------



## Sixties Fan

The NYT’s lack of interest in giving a voice to Palestinian moderates additionally sends the message that such voices do not exist or are not worth hearing.

One could also argue that despite his past, Barghouti is now engaged in peacemaking, but one would be wrong. Even if NYT editors had read nothing other than his op-ed which they presumably edited, they would know that.

Barghouti wrote that “Israel, the occupying power, has violated international law in multiple ways for nearly 70 years”, which means that he considers all of Israel occupied. Israel has occupied the West Bank for only 50 years. “Nearly 70 years” applies to the declaration of independence of Israel in 1948, 19 years before Israel occupied the West Bank and Gaza in a war of self-defense.

(full article online)

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/the-new-york-times-stands-with-terrorists/


----------



## Sixties Fan

If Jews used the Arab leaders’ way of achieving peace, Israel would have deported Arabs from every piece of land that it occupied, just as Arab armies deported Jews from every piece of land that they occupied. If Israel had done that, it would not be accused today of Apartheid because there would have been no Arabs in Israel or in the West Bank, or even in Gaza. Yet the Jews insist on their own civilized way to peace.

On the other hand, if Arab leaders had the Jews’ way of achieving peace, they would have taken one of the many opportunities for peaceful resolution, starting with the UN partition plan (UN General Assembly Resolution 181). But, with two tiny exceptions, the Arab leaders’ approach has been consistent, and it has not wavered, just as Israel’s approach has not wavered. The exceptions have been peace agreements by Egypt and Jordan, which the leaders of those countries pursued for their countries’ interest while hypocritically continuing to repeat the Arab mantra that Israel and only Israel is at fault.

(full article online)

When will Arabs stop being led like sheep?


----------



## Sixties Fan

When will they "Awake" to Linda Sarsour?


(vide video online)

Apparently, one can still “be woke” while supporting Sharia law and the destruction of the Jewish state.

Sounds like the editors are asleep at the wheel. Shame on this magazine for failing to acknowledge Sarsour’s true essence.

Essence Magazine Lists Linda Sarsour As One of Its 100 “Woke Women”


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is also a violation of the UN Charter which UNRWA is obligated to uphold in its mandate.  The UN Charter includes the obligation "to develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace."




UNRWA textbook showing all of Israel as "Palestine"

UNRWA's Palestinian curriculum does nothing of the sort, as has been shown numerous times in examinations of the textbooks and teacher materials used by UNRWA. The UNRWA curriculum (both its written curricula and what UNRWA teachers themselves call the "hidden curriculum")  is heavily biased, anti-Israel, anti-peace and often antisemitic.

(full article online)

UNRWA agrees to violate UN Charter and keep teaching Israel doesn't exist (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2015, the United Nations warned that Gaza could become uninhabitable by 2020 if current political and economic trends caused by Israeli policies continue.




From our 2008 post: We wondered then whether the Reuters
photographer, depicting Gazan legislators working 
by candle-light as clearly-visible daylight is shut out 
by curtains, had a moron for an editor. [Image Source] 

To put that last claim into some perspective, please take a look at some relevant earlier posts of ours: "*05-Mar-17: What Gaza's Pal Arabs think about the electricity problems in Gaza*"; "*30-Apr-15: What Gaza's oppressed know that reporters don't, and why it matters*"; "*28-Oct-12: What lies behind ongoing efforts to paint Gaza as a region under Israeli siege?*"; and from nearly a decade ago when Hamas' silly games were not so different from today's: "*10-Feb-08: The lies that pictures can tell*".

That 2008 post, replete with some very revealing news photographs that tried to pin serious malfeasance on Israelis for "cheating" the Gazans of electric power, is worth going back to review.

Whatever has changed in the world of the Palestinian Arabs, one aspect has not: they continue to live in the dark, shutting out the light by whatever means and relying on the great news factories of the world to magnify and spread their baseless fury at Israel.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 18-Apr-17: In Gaza, a decade of darkness and a never-ending blame-game


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

"to develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace."

How does military occupation develop "friendly relations"?  And, is it reasonable for the occupied people to develop friendly relations with the military occupation forces?  Were the French Resistance and other partisan groups wrong to resist Nazi occupation?


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are several coexistence programs throughout the country, including Kids4Peace, which brings together youth from east and west Jerusalem, as well as the surrounding villages and settlements, to explore each others’ faiths. Other programs, such as Seeds of Peace, transport participants to foreign “neutral” grounds for leadership training.

The Roots program, however, has a more modest goal: regular, joint class time.

All the kids on both sides say they want to return next week for another class — and they want to learn the language of the other.

(full article online)

Through a photography class, first exposure for Israeli, Palestinian kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

The design center in Haifa currently employs 40 design engineers and this number is expected to rise to 60 by year end, the company said. Originally focused on components for the medical sector, the center has now expanded to support customers in industrial and consumer products. It will offer design and engineering services, new product development, electronic, optical and industrial design and mechanical engineering, among other services.

Flex expands Israel activity with new design center


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mandela . . . had the foresight and courage to demand that the African National Congress abandon its view of the white South Africans as European colonialists who had no right to live in Africa. . . . In the Palestinian context, a would-be Mandela would have to confront and contend with religious, not racial issues. Many so-called peace-and-justice activists would have us believe that the primary obstacles to peace are Jewish claims to the West Bank, but the real challenge is Muslim supremacism. The Palestinian elite wields power because of its willingness to, at the very least, pay lip service to this supremacism. This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority. By way of comparison, the African National Congress under Mandela’s leadership did not promote an ideology of black supremacism, and Mandela himself repudiated such ideas time and again.

(full article online)

Marwan Barghouti Is No Nelson Mandela


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UNRWA textbook showing all of Israel as "Palestine"


Maps are drawings of borders defining a territory. Armistice lines are specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries so they are not included.

Why is there a problem with being accurate?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There are several coexistence programs throughout the country, including Kids4Peace, which brings together youth from east and west Jerusalem, as well as the surrounding villages and settlements, to explore each others’ faiths. Other programs, such as Seeds of Peace, transport participants to foreign “neutral” grounds for leadership training.
> 
> The Roots program, however, has a more modest goal: regular, joint class time.
> 
> All the kids on both sides say they want to return next week for another class — and they want to learn the language of the other.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Through a photography class, first exposure for Israeli, Palestinian kids


The problem with these coexistence programs is that they do not address the problems. An Israeli and a Palestinian can be best of friends but the Palestinian will go home to find his house bulldozed. That friendship will not change Israel's policies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority.


Indeed, they are the foreign appointed oligarchs. That can be expected from anybody in that position.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the man who brought us such classics like “Hitler was ‘daring, not morally corrupt’”, and “a Palestinian state in the 1967 borders..is just a phase” comes his latest masterpiece:

(vide tweet online)

P.S Tawfik, you might want to speak to your boss to ensure you spread a consistent message. Because he recently said that during the Arab Spring, terrorists actually focused on the so-called palestinian cause.

“All of the suffering of the Middle East is due to the so-called ‘Arab Spring.’ This was imported to the Arab Countries, and is the reason for all the problems that have occurred. When these clashes began, the terrorists came and exploited the Palestinian cause, saying that as long as Palestine and the Al-Aqsa Mosque are occupied, we must ignite the entire region.

(full article online

Fatah Official: Arab Spring Was Israeli Conspiracy To Deflect From Palestinian Issue


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The UN understands and values the contributions made by Israeli doctors to the world, and we are pleased that the UN is looking for Israelis to fill these important positions.”

UN to recruit Israeli doctors for peacekeeping missions


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Mandela . . . had the foresight and courage to demand that the African National Congress abandon its view of the white South Africans as European colonialists who had no right to live in Africa. . . . In the Palestinian context, a would-be Mandela would have to confront and contend with religious, not racial issues. Many so-called peace-and-justice activists would have us believe that the primary obstacles to peace are Jewish claims to the West Bank, but the real challenge is Muslim supremacism. The Palestinian elite wields power because of its willingness to, at the very least, pay lip service to this supremacism. This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority. By way of comparison, the African National Congress under Mandela’s leadership did not promote an ideology of black supremacism, and Mandela himself repudiated such ideas time and again.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Marwan Barghouti Is No Nelson Mandela



The main challenge is the need the Zionists have for Jewish rule and supremacy.  If the Jews would agree to the establishment of a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith, there would be peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they are the foreign appointed oligarchs. That can be expected from anybody in that position.
Click to expand...


Yes, there are always a host of excuses and or conspiracy theories to sidestep Arab - Moslem ineptitude and incompetence. 

What is the conspiracy theory de jour to explain Hamas and their refusal to allow elections? 

I'm not saddled with any compulsive need to make excuses, as you are, for the two competing islamic terrorist franchises; Hamas and Fatah, and their willingness to keep the willing masses under the boot heel of their respective mini-caliphates while those at the apex of the UN welfare fraud fatten their bank accounts.

Have you ever taken the time to understand why it is that the competing versions of Pally'land share the same social and political ailments that define the other islamist backwaters of the islamist middle East?

What's interesting is that goofy converts like yourself are accomplices to the retrogression that defines islamism and the hardships it imposed on societies.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandela . . . had the foresight and courage to demand that the African National Congress abandon its view of the white South Africans as European colonialists who had no right to live in Africa. . . . In the Palestinian context, a would-be Mandela would have to confront and contend with religious, not racial issues. Many so-called peace-and-justice activists would have us believe that the primary obstacles to peace are Jewish claims to the West Bank, but the real challenge is Muslim supremacism. The Palestinian elite wields power because of its willingness to, at the very least, pay lip service to this supremacism. This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority. By way of comparison, the African National Congress under Mandela’s leadership did not promote an ideology of black supremacism, and Mandela himself repudiated such ideas time and again.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Marwan Barghouti Is No Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main challenge is the need the Zionists have for Jewish rule and supremacy.  If the Jews would agree to the establishment of a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith, there would be peace.
Click to expand...

How silly. You vacant-minded types don't understand that Israel operates under a political mechanism of secular democracy.

It's your Islamist heroes who will not countenance political rule other than 7th century Islamic fascism.

What a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We warn the Jewish leadership not to play with fire,” read a statement issued Monday in Spanish by the Palestinian federation regarding its executive director, Anuar Majluf, a prominent anti-Israel activist who was refused entry by the Israeli government on April 10.

Eugenio Tuma, a Chilean senator of Arab descent, slammed Israel’s decision to bar the Palestinian official, which said he considers “unacceptable” and a “violation” of the rights of Chilean citizens. Two congressmen echoed his statement.

“Nothing from this Mr. Tuma sounds strange to me,” Agosin said. “From the beginning he has been posing the falsehood that this is against Chilean citizens. Hundreds, if not thousands, have entered Israel and there has never been a problem.

(full article online)

Palestinians in Chile threaten Jewish community leaders


----------



## Sixties Fan

Forces find explosives among medical equipment of two Arab nurses allowed into Israel for cancer treatment.

Explosives found hidden in cancer medicine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they are the foreign appointed oligarchs. That can be expected from anybody in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are always a host of excuses and or conspiracy theories to sidestep Arab - Moslem ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> What is the conspiracy theory de jour to explain Hamas and their refusal to allow elections?
> 
> I'm not saddled with any compulsive need to make excuses, as you are, for the two competing islamic terrorist franchises; Hamas and Fatah, and their willingness to keep the willing masses under the boot heel of their respective mini-caliphates while those at the apex of the UN welfare fraud fatten their bank accounts.
> 
> Have you ever taken the time to understand why it is that the competing versions of Pally'land share the same social and political ailments that define the other islamist backwaters of the islamist middle East?
> 
> What's interesting is that goofy converts like yourself are accomplices to the retrogression that defines islamism and the hardships it imposed on societies.
Click to expand...

WOW, you sure can make stuff up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Yasir Arafat achieved and stayed in power, and how Mahmoud Abbas has remained president of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they are the foreign appointed oligarchs. That can be expected from anybody in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are always a host of excuses and or conspiracy theories to sidestep Arab - Moslem ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> What is the conspiracy theory de jour to explain Hamas and their refusal to allow elections?
> 
> I'm not saddled with any compulsive need to make excuses, as you are, for the two competing islamic terrorist franchises; Hamas and Fatah, and their willingness to keep the willing masses under the boot heel of their respective mini-caliphates while those at the apex of the UN welfare fraud fatten their bank accounts.
> 
> Have you ever taken the time to understand why it is that the competing versions of Pally'land share the same social and political ailments that define the other islamist backwaters of the islamist middle East?
> 
> What's interesting is that goofy converts like yourself are accomplices to the retrogression that defines islamism and the hardships it imposed on societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, you sure can make stuff up.
Click to expand...


The above spam is your typical response when you're too befuddled to actually address the salient points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The most confrontational interview I ever did in Israel.

You are in for an extraordinary 45 minutes and to say it is electric would be an understatement.

Because it's the Christian Easter week, I thought you might like to hear one of the former most influential Bishops of the Middle East.

The program is as relevant today as it was when it was recorded eleven years ago.

(audio show online)

Israel - A thorn in the eye of some Christians


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The problem with these coexistence programs is that they do not address the problems. An Israeli and a Palestinian can be best of friends but the Palestinian will go home to find his house bulldozed. That friendship will not change Israel's policies.



The bulldozing of houses is a symptom of the underlying problems.  Not the cause of it.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> If the Jews would agree to the establishment of a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith, there would be peace.



Newsflash.  The Jews HAVE a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith.  What the Palestinians and the Gazans are offering is an Islamic State based on sharia law.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“There is a general problem in that university administrators are illiterate with respect to anti-Semitic language and the typical iconography of anti-Zionist expression. A key issue in all of this concerns free speech on campus. There is a tendency in UK academia to believe that freedom of speech on campus is absolute. Many believe that the university is a ‘marketplace of ideas’ and that this means that views can be freely exchanged, even if they cause offense.  

“This metaphor of the marketplace of ideas is outdated. Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination, and to promote equality of educational opportunity. Many universities fail to consider these laws, allowing campus anti-Semitism to flourish. 

UK campus anti-Semitism and the state of free speech


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Jews would agree to the establishment of a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith, there would be peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash.  The Jews HAVE a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith.  What the Palestinians and the Gazans are offering is an Islamic State based on sharia law.
Click to expand...


Israel is a theocracy with some democratic elements afforded to those that practice Judaism.  At least 50 laws are discriminatory and favor those that practice Judaism.  Starting from the "law of return" which allows those practicing Judaism of any national or ethnic background without any ancestral connection to the area, e.g. an Inuit that has converted to Judaism has more rights to enter the territory than a non-Jew who has a direct family relationship with people in the territory.  You can add the Jewish National Fund through the Israel Land Authority discriminates between Jews and non-Jews with respect to land leasing.  But you knew that, you are just doing the Hasbara thing.   Here are the 50 discriminatory laws.


The Adalah database of 50 discriminatory laws in Israel


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Jews would agree to the establishment of a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith, there would be peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash.  The Jews HAVE a secular democracy with no special rights for members of any faith.  What the Palestinians and the Gazans are offering is an Islamic State based on sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy with some democratic elements afforded to those that practice Judaism.  At least 50 laws are discriminatory and favor those that practice Judaism.  Starting from the "law of return" which allows those practicing Judaism of any national or ethnic background without any ancestral connection to the area, e.g. an Inuit that has converted to Judaism has more rights to enter the territory than a non-Jew who has a direct family relationship with people in the territory.  You can add the Jewish National Fund through the Israel Land Authority discriminates between Jews and non-Jews with respect to land leasing.  But you knew that, you are just doing the Hasbara thing.   Here are the 50 discriminatory laws.
> 
> 
> The Adalah database of 50 discriminatory laws in Israel
Click to expand...


Actually, you're as befuddled as usual with your cut and paste "Israel is a theocracy" meme. Obviously, you don't know what a constitutes a theocracy. 

What's comical is that the list you have cut and pasted numerous times before includes laws that date back to the mid nineteen fifties. If you do a search, you can find laws here in the Great Satan™ that were drafted decades ago and while not repealed, still exist as civil law. 

Ya' Allah, Habib, your repetitive cutting and pasting is boring.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The most confrontational interview I ever did in Israel.
> 
> You are in for an extraordinary 45 minutes and to say it is electric would be an understatement.
> 
> Because it's the Christian Easter week, I thought you might like to hear one of the former most influential Bishops of the Middle East.
> 
> The program is as relevant today as it was when it was recorded eleven years ago.
> 
> (audio show online)
> 
> Israel - A thorn in the eye of some Christians


That was arduous. Two uninformed people arguing. Aaarrrrgghhh!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination,


Yet when the Palestinians talk about equality they get shut down for harassment and discrimination.


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination,
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when the Palestinians talk about equality they get shut down for harassment and discrimination.
Click to expand...

And when You and I do it Tinnie,we are called Anti-Semites,trouble is most of the Jewish population in Israel are NOT SEMITIC but the Palestinians are...........funny they would say that,those wannabee Jews who are just Converts from God knows where....as I say "SYNTHETIC JEWS"...steve


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these coexistence programs is that they do not address the problems. An Israeli and a Palestinian can be best of friends but the Palestinian will go home to find his house bulldozed. That friendship will not change Israel's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulldozing of houses is a symptom of the underlying problems.  Not the cause of it.
Click to expand...








Bulldozing people's homes is barbarism and collective punishment, a crime against humanity. Jewish people should be ashamed of the practice for which there is no justification, not promote it's use like Zionists do.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> “There is a general problem in that university administrators are illiterate with respect to anti-Semitic language and the typical iconography of anti-Zionist expression. A key issue in all of this concerns free speech on campus. There is a tendency in UK academia to believe that freedom of speech on campus is absolute. Many believe that the university is a ‘marketplace of ideas’ and that this means that views can be freely exchanged, even if they cause offense.
> 
> “This metaphor of the marketplace of ideas is outdated. Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination, and to promote equality of educational opportunity. Many universities fail to consider these laws, allowing campus anti-Semitism to flourish.
> 
> UK campus anti-Semitism and the state of free speech








It's not law yet, it's just part of "official guidelines" which can be interpreted in several diferent ways and there are plenty of lawyers here in the UK gearing up for legal challenges should anyone ever be charged with an offence as a result of this drivel. Here in the U.K. we're not easily intimidated by Zionist "lawfare".


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


>


I like Jonathan Sacks, I've even met him. This is one of the very few Zionist propaganda posts I tend to agree with, by and large.


----------



## montelatici

“The EU stands firm in protecting freedom of expression and freedom of association in line with the Charter of Fundamental Rights of the European Union, which is applicable on EU Member States’ territory, including with regard to BDS actions carried out on this territory."

EU declares the right to boycott Israel is protected by free speech


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination,
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when the Palestinians talk about equality they get shut down for harassment and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when You and I do it Tinnie,we are called Anti-Semites,trouble is most of the Jewish population in Israel are NOT SEMITIC but the Palestinians are...........funny they would say that,those wannabee Jews who are just Converts from God knows where....as I say "SYNTHETIC JEWS"...steve
Click to expand...



The problem with what you wrote is exactly this:

You DO NOT KNOW where the Jews came from.
You DO NOT KNOW the meaning of of the word Semitic

You and others choose to adopt what has been said for only 100 years, or even less, about the Jews and believe it no matter what.

Arabs are from Canaan?  Really?

Funny that the Arabs are now from ancient Canaan, but only for the past 50 to 60 years.  And only to those who hate Jews more than life itself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This was reported in Ma'an Arabic but not its English edition. Ma'an tries to frame the attack as anti-alcohol, and doesn't mention the religious angle, although of course only Christians sell alcohol in the territories. This is meant to send a message to the entire population of the town, not just the store owners.

Palestinian Christians again under attack from Muslims ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kismet was supposedly created by "Omar Tahan," but that was a fiction. In fact he was conceived, written and drawn by Jews. And considering that comics in that time period were routinely blatantly racist, Kismet - despite the stereotypical catchphrases - was someone who was clearly a good guy.

The comic book house that created Kismet, Bomber Comics, was owned by two Jews, including a woman, Ruth Roche, who probably wrote the Kismet stories.

So we have Jews who created a very respectful (if short-lived) Muslim comic book hero 75 years ago when racism and bigotry was widespread, and today we have a Muslim artist who inserted anti-Jewish messages in the modern form of the same medium.

(vide full article and cartoons online)

The Muslim comic-book antisemite and the Jewish cartoonists who created a Muslim superhero ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The son she names in the ‘Newsday’ clip is Diya Zakariya Shaker Al-Agha “Al-Faluji”. He was convicted of the murder of Amatzia Ben Haim from Kibbutz Yad Mordechai in a greenhouse in Ganei Tal in October 1992.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“…Amatzia worked as an engineer in the fledgling electronics factory of the kibbutz. The final product was a computer controlled irrigation and liquid fertilization system sold to farmers who owned greenhouses, small plots of land, who grew tomatoes, peppers, strawberries, and flowers.

Amatzia would go to these farms, install the systems, and often go back to maintain them or to troubleshoot them if needed.  Some of these farms were in the Gaza Strip, prior to the Israeli evacuation of all farms and settlements in Gaza.

It was on one of these trips that Amatzia was helping one such farmer in the Gaza strip, focused entirely on an irrigation line that may have been clogged, or a computer lead that may have malfunctioned. He did not pay attention to the young teen working nearby with a hoe, weeding the furrows. It was to be Amatzia’s last day on earth, as the teen brought the hoe down on Amatzia’s head, killing him instantly, widowing Amatzia’s wife, and orphaning his children.”

(full article online)

Identifying the BBC’s anonymous “mother of a Palestinian inmate”


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the evening progressed, it was announced that Breaking the Silence did not win the award, which Campaign4Truth hailed as a great victory.

Matan Peleg, CEO of the Im Tirtzu movement that has been one of the leading voices in Israel in opposition to Breaking the Silence, said: “Breaking the Silence is an anti-Zionist political organization that uses its extensive foreign government bank account to defame the State of Israel and IDF soldiers.”

“It is great to see how Jews abroad are standing up to defend Israel against the lies of Breaking the Silence,” Peleg added.

British Jews protest 'Breaking the Silence' award nomination


----------



## Sixties Fan

(OH, YES, there is Apartheid in Israel.  And Arabs LOVE IT  !   )

The Jewish People Policy Institute(JPPI) on Thursday released its second annual Pluralism Index, which finds that more than 90% of Jewish Israelis and almost 80% of Arab Israelis feel “comfortable” or “very comfortable” to be “who they are” in Israel.

Other interesting findings: Arab Israelis rank Israeli soldiers higher than most other groups. That they rank “settlers” at the bottom of the list. And, like Israeli Jews, Israeli Arabs also take a dim view of the contribution of ultra-Orthodox Jews to Israel’s success.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-live-in-israel-just-not-together/2017/04/20/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Grilling the food just outside the prison walls, the delicious smell wafts through the prison… and their intention is to taunt the convicted PA terrorists who are hunger-striking to receive 5-star accommodations and privileges.

PA terrorists imprisoned in Israeli jails started a “hunger strike” in protest to Israel’s decision to reduce security prisoner privileges — such as no longer being able to receive FREE (paid for by the Israeli tax payers) Education, including University degrees and Post Doctorate degrees.

Despite receiving far more benefits than many petty-crime prisoners around the world, the convicted PA terrorists insist they deserve free education, almost unlimited family visitation rights and more.

(full article online)

#Free BBQ — Taunt a Hunger Striking Terrorist TodayThe Jewish Press | Jameel@Muqata | 24 Nisan 5777 – April 20, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is circumscribed by several UK laws designed to promote racial, religious, sexual, and disability equality on campus, to prevent harassment and discrimination,
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when the Palestinians talk about equality they get shut down for harassment and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when You and I do it Tinnie,we are called Anti-Semites,trouble is most of the Jewish population in Israel are NOT SEMITIC but the Palestinians are...........funny they would say that,those wannabee Jews who are just Converts from God knows where....as I say "SYNTHETIC JEWS"...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with what you wrote is exactly this:
> 
> You DO NOT KNOW where the Jews came from.
> You DO NOT KNOW the meaning of of the word Semitic
> 
> You and others choose to adopt what has been said for only 100 years, or even less, about the Jews and believe it no matter what.
> 
> Arabs are from Canaan?  Really?
> 
> Funny that the Arabs are now from ancient Canaan, but only for the past 50 to 60 years.  And only to those who hate Jews more than life itself.
Click to expand...


1. We know where the European Jews came, they came (and come) from Europe.

_"at least 80% of Ashkenazi maternal ancestry is due to assimilation of mtDNAs indigenous to Europe, most likely through conversion (Costa et al., 2013, p. 8)."_

Genetic markers cannot determine Jewish descent

2. We know what semitic means.  It applies to people that speak a semitic language or to the language itself.
_
relating to or denoting a family of languages that includes Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic and certain ancient languages such as Phoenician and Akkadian, constituting the main subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic family

relating to the peoples who speak the Semitic languages, especially Hebrew and Arabic.
_
3. The term Arab is associated with people who speak Arabic.  A speaker of Arabic is not necessarily a descendant of  Arabians (people from the Arabian peninsula). Palestinians "Arabs", for example, are natives of Palestine whose ancestors converted to Christianity after 380 AD and subsequently a large portion converted to Islam.  

*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin..."*
Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> (OH, YES, there is Apartheid in Israel.  And Arabs LOVE IT  !   )
> 
> The Jewish People Policy Institute(JPPI) on Thursday released its second annual Pluralism Index, which finds that more than 90% of Jewish Israelis and almost 80% of Arab Israelis feel “comfortable” or “very comfortable” to be “who they are” in Israel.
> 
> Other interesting findings: Arab Israelis rank Israeli soldiers higher than most other groups. That they rank “settlers” at the bottom of the list. And, like Israeli Jews, Israeli Arabs also take a dim view of the contribution of ultra-Orthodox Jews to Israel’s success.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-live-in-israel-just-not-together/2017/04/20/



I'm sure that you are quoting a neutral source. LOL


----------



## montelatici

Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRL349Z Investigating Topics in Israel Studies; Beyond Black and White: Jews and Representations of Race
_
An examination of Western constructions and representations of 'race' from medieval times to the modern rise of Zionism and the founding of Israel, with a focus on how Jews utilized the racial discourses of each period to negotiate their position within Western history._
--

I cannot see any way that this course is not problematic given the politics around race on college campuses nowadays.

(full article online)

University of Maryland Israel Studies looks a lot like anti-Israel Studies ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL



Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof 
of the points you are making?

And I will ask again, 

Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?

Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?  

Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?

Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.

And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.

Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The headline in the Irish Times quotes McBride: “All that is human in me recoils from this.” This indicates the theme of her article, which goes on to dehumanize and demonize Israelis, while affirming only the Palestinian narrative that “this is their homeland, all of it.” In her view, all of Israel is Palestinian and Jews have no place in Israel whatsoever. By her logic, anything Israel does is wrong because the Jewish homeland shouldn’t even exist, in which case the only proper course of action for Jews in Israel would be to leave entirely.


Terror deaths in Israel. Note the decrease when the security fence was built between 2003-2005. (Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs)

(full article online)

Author's Effort To Make Jewish History Die | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah leader: 
Fatah and Hamas agree 
Israel has no right to exist 

Fatah leader: 
"To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"

Hamas leader: 
"Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"

Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza 
"is a tactical step"

Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist
> 
> Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"
> 
> Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins




I am sure that any people who were colonized and their land stolen by people from another continent would feel the same way as the Palestinians do about the colonizers.  The fault lies with the British who imposed their colonial ideology on Palestine, not the Jews, who just took advantage of what the British provided, i.e. force of arms to keep the native people from defending themselves effectively.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist
> 
> Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"
> 
> Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that any people who were colonized and their land stolen by people from another continent would feel the same way as the Palestinians do about the colonizers.  The fault lies with the British who imposed their colonial ideology on Palestine, not the Jews, who just took advantage of what the British provided, i.e. force of arms to keep the native people from defending themselves effectively.
Click to expand...


The Colonizers of 1300 year, since the 7th Century, now feel "colonized' by the indigenous people of the land.
Because the indigenous people achieved autonomy.

WAAAAAAAAA


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
Click to expand...


Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?

"Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire" 

"The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."


read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[There may still be Hope (Tikva) for non Jew haters still....for keeping an eye on the Jew haters   and doing the right thing]

A spokesperson for the Edwardian Hotels London said: “We were recently approached by the State of Palestine to host a private screening at The May Fair Theatre. As is usual business practice, we reviewed the request and undertook standard due diligence, following which we have decided to not progress this event any further.”

Meanwhile, the public editor of The New York Times has taken the newspaper to task for failing to identify Barghouti as a convicted murderer of Israeli Jews.

(full article online)

London hotel cancels Marwan Barghouti film screening


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire"
> 
> "The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."
> 
> 
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism
Click to expand...


Of courrrrse you have no idea what those "reliable sources" are and would not be able to find them and therefore not name them.

Or even know if those tests were truly conducted and who those who were tested were, and where they came from.  What were their names?

Is there a list provided by Martin Richards of all of these Ashkenazi Jews where it was proven, without any doubt, that MOST OF THEM
had an indigenous "European Mother"

You post the alleged conclusion, and who conducted it (without doing any research as to who he really is) and Voila........

......European Jews are "Indigenous Europeans" because all of their Mommies were Europeans who "converted" to Judaism.  And all around Roman times.

Let us NOT bring up the FACT that none of this was EVER alleged before the establishment of Israel.


Uhmmmmmmmm


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire"
> 
> "The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."
> 
> 
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of courrrrse you have no idea what those "reliable sources" are and would not be able to find them and therefore not name them.
> 
> Or even know if those tests were truly conducted and who those who were tested were, and where they came from.  What were their names?
> 
> Is there a list provided by Martin Richards of all of these Ashkenazi Jews where it was proven, without any doubt, that MOST OF THEM
> had an indigenous "European Mother"
> 
> You post the alleged conclusion, and who conducted it (without doing any research as to who he really is) and Voila........
> 
> ......European Jews are "Indigenous Europeans" because all of their Mommies were Europeans who "converted" to Judaism.  And all around Roman times.
> 
> Let us NOT bring up the FACT that none of this was EVER alleged before the establishment of Israel.
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmm
Click to expand...


Well, they are certainly not indigenous to the Middle East as the native people are, but continue with your myth making (propaganda)


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire"
> 
> "The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."
> 
> 
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of courrrrse you have no idea what those "reliable sources" are and would not be able to find them and therefore not name them.
> 
> Or even know if those tests were truly conducted and who those who were tested were, and where they came from.  What were their names?
> 
> Is there a list provided by Martin Richards of all of these Ashkenazi Jews where it was proven, without any doubt, that MOST OF THEM
> had an indigenous "European Mother"
> 
> You post the alleged conclusion, and who conducted it (without doing any research as to who he really is) and Voila........
> 
> ......European Jews are "Indigenous Europeans" because all of their Mommies were Europeans who "converted" to Judaism.  And all around Roman times.
> 
> Let us NOT bring up the FACT that none of this was EVER alleged before the establishment of Israel.
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are certainly not indigenous to the Middle East as the native people are, but continue with your myth making (propaganda)
Click to expand...


Try reading the original article a few hundred times:

http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/

 as I am doing right now,  including all the other opinions from other geneticists about the issue, included in it.

PLUS, doing proper research about it.

Also, try telling Jews who lived in non European countries that they are not indigenous of the land of Israel and have no right to it.

You continue to do what lazy people love to do.
Find the first thing which says that Jews are not indigenous of the land of Israel, and ......BOOM.......you have proof.  you are right......


Get off you lazy chair, Monte.

There is a whole world out there you simply refuse to know, much less acknowledged.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is a comment from the article I just posted :

http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/

There were dozens of genetic studies conducted on Ashkenazi Jews and some of them contradict each other. This study was made in 2013. Here is a 2014 study that shows the opposite
 – that Ashkenazi Jews had largely originated in the Middle East and not Europe:

Ancient DNA Analysis of 8000 B.C. Near Eastern Farmers Supports an Early Neolithic Pioneer Maritime Colonization of Mainland Europe through Cyprus and the Aegean Islands

Why's that? Why do different studies produce different results and conclusions?

That's because every study is flawed, incomplete and contains errors from the very start; errors like sampling errors, coverage errors, measurement errors etc. Any result or conclusion can be simply attributed to the margin of error.



There are about 10 million Ashkenazi Jews around the world today. American Ashkenazy Jews who emigrated from Germany might be different from those who came from Russia, Romania, Hungary, the Netherlands or France. If DNA samples were taken only from a thousand of Ashkenazy Jews (0.01% of total) from a certain region then this study might produce the wrong conclusions. To get the whole picture and get the best results all 10 million of them must be analyzed.



Secondly, in the last 60 years most Ashkenazi Jews intermarried with other groups of people. In Europe and America they married Christians and in Israel they married non-Ashkenazi Jews. In some places (like Russia) the assimilation rate is 85%. So it would be best to check only those Ashkenazi Jews who don't mix with anybody (like the ultra-orthodox).



Thirdly, it all depends on what you choose to concentrate on and what to ignore. The same study might show that most Ashkenazi Women have some genetic traits common in Europe and at the same time those same Ashkenazi women also have other genetic traits that are very common in the Middle East. One researcher would conclude that those women originated in Europe, another would conclude that they had originated in the Middle East, while the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle – those Women are half European and half Middle Eastern (roughly 50-50) and that's why they have both European and Middle Eastern genes.



Anyway, all genetic studies do debunk the Khazar theory and most of them show a very strong Middle Eastern connection. The Ashkenazi Jews are largely some kind of a strange mixture of Middle Eastern and European people. Even if many Europeans converted to Judaism someone had to perform those conversions (the original Jews). So the most likely scenario is that Jewish men from the Middle East married European women and converted them to Judaism.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you for once use something other than propaganda sources to make a point?  Oh wait, the truth doesn't support you points. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire"
> 
> "The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."
> 
> 
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of courrrrse you have no idea what those "reliable sources" are and would not be able to find them and therefore not name them.
> 
> Or even know if those tests were truly conducted and who those who were tested were, and where they came from.  What were their names?
> 
> Is there a list provided by Martin Richards of all of these Ashkenazi Jews where it was proven, without any doubt, that MOST OF THEM
> had an indigenous "European Mother"
> 
> You post the alleged conclusion, and who conducted it (without doing any research as to who he really is) and Voila........
> 
> ......European Jews are "Indigenous Europeans" because all of their Mommies were Europeans who "converted" to Judaism.  And all around Roman times.
> 
> Let us NOT bring up the FACT that none of this was EVER alleged before the establishment of Israel.
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are certainly not indigenous to the Middle East as the native people are, but continue with your myth making (propaganda)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the original article a few hundred times:
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/
> 
> as I am doing right now,  including all the other opinions from other geneticists about the issue, included in it.
> 
> PLUS, doing proper research about it.
> 
> Also, try telling Jews who lived in non European countries that they are not indigenous of the land of Israel and have no right to it.
> 
> You continue to do what lazy people love to do.
> Find the first thing which says that Jews are not indigenous of the land of Israel, and ......BOOM.......you have proof.  you are right......
> 
> 
> Get off you lazy chair, Monte.
> 
> There is a whole world out there you simply refuse to know, much less acknowledged.
Click to expand...


Doesn't the Levite gene answer it all?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you ONCE not cry "Propaganda" and actually show proof
> of the points you are making?
> 
> And I will ask again,
> 
> Have those DNA studies you posted on your earlier post been checked by reliable sources?
> 
> Have further studies on the same people sampled been conducted by a reliable organization?
> 
> Or are we to ALWAYS take the word of those who wish to discredit and delegitimize not only Israel, but ALL JEWS ?
> 
> Amazing how the only DNA studies which show up against a people's indigenous rights to their ancient land are the ones where Jooooooos are concerned.  There is truly no other.
> 
> And no reliable source needs to be brought up from those who want to deny the Jews their identity.
> 
> Need we ask WHYYYYYYY  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course those DNA tests have been conducted by and then checked by reliable sources.  They were performed by genetic scientists at leading universities and peer reviewed.  Why do you ask?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism, possibly around the time of the early Roman empire"
> 
> "The study was conducted by Martin Richards of the University of Huddersfield in England, who led a team of researchers from Russia, the Czech Republic, Portugal and the United States."
> 
> 
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of courrrrse you have no idea what those "reliable sources" are and would not be able to find them and therefore not name them.
> 
> Or even know if those tests were truly conducted and who those who were tested were, and where they came from.  What were their names?
> 
> Is there a list provided by Martin Richards of all of these Ashkenazi Jews where it was proven, without any doubt, that MOST OF THEM
> had an indigenous "European Mother"
> 
> You post the alleged conclusion, and who conducted it (without doing any research as to who he really is) and Voila........
> 
> ......European Jews are "Indigenous Europeans" because all of their Mommies were Europeans who "converted" to Judaism.  And all around Roman times.
> 
> Let us NOT bring up the FACT that none of this was EVER alleged before the establishment of Israel.
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they are certainly not indigenous to the Middle East as the native people are, but continue with your myth making (propaganda)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the original article a few hundred times:
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/
> 
> as I am doing right now,  including all the other opinions from other geneticists about the issue, included in it.
> 
> PLUS, doing proper research about it.
> 
> Also, try telling Jews who lived in non European countries that they are not indigenous of the land of Israel and have no right to it.
> 
> You continue to do what lazy people love to do.
> Find the first thing which says that Jews are not indigenous of the land of Israel, and ......BOOM.......you have proof.  you are right......
> 
> 
> Get off you lazy chair, Monte.
> 
> There is a whole world out there you simply refuse to know, much less acknowledged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Levite gene answer it all?
Click to expand...


And when are Jew haters going to recognize the Levite gene?


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> And when are Jew haters going to recognize the Levite gene?


Who cares, why do people hate Jews? That is what we need to focus on.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when are Jew haters going to recognize the Levite gene?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, why do people hate Jews? That is what we need to focus on.
Click to expand...


People hate treacherous and sniveling traitors like Benedict Arnold.  The Kapos were at least trying to save their own lives.  So if you want to know why people hate Jews, then look in the mirror.


----------



## louie888

ForeverYoung436 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when are Jew haters going to recognize the Levite gene?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, why do people hate Jews? That is what we need to focus on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate treacherous and sniveling traitors like Benedict Arnold.  The Kapos were at least trying to save their own lives.  So if you want to know why people hate Jews, then look in the mirror.
Click to expand...

You really are forever dumb. I am not the one murdering innocent women and children, nor do I spend day after day on the internet waiving my pom poms for these lunatics who do.

Maybe it's you, your ilk, and Israel's behavior?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when are Jew haters going to recognize the Levite gene?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, why do people hate Jews? That is what we need to focus on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate treacherous and sniveling traitors like Benedict Arnold.  The Kapos were at least trying to save their own lives.  So if you want to know why people hate Jews, then look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are forever dumb. I am not the one murdering innocent women and children, nor do I spend day after day on the internet waiving my pom poms for these lunatics who do.
> 
> Maybe it's you, your ilk, and Israel's behavior?
Click to expand...


Actually, you do spend day after day flailing your Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over 80 pupils in grades 9-12 at schools in Herzliya, Ofakim, Yeruham, the West Bank settlement of Ofra, and the Bedouin town of Hura helped to construct Duchifat-2, which weighs just 1.8 kilograms (four pounds), and is just 20 centimeters (eight inches) tall and 10 centimeters wide. Due to its small size, the satellite has no motors and instead uses the earth’s magnetic field to gently keep itself correctly aligned in space.

In what country can Arab high school students help launch a satellite? In Israel! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than 100 Boston-area researchers in health care and life sciences released a statement April 13 in defense of “the liberal ideals which have shaped our democracy” and in support of “the free flow of ideas and information” that is central to their work. Why affirm something so obvious? To stop academic blacklisting by the Boycott, Sanctions and Divestment movement, which targets Israeli universities and scholars.

Attempts to isolate Israel and its educational institutions aren’t new. In 1945 the Arab League declared that all Arab institutions and individuals must “refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products of manufactured goods.”

(full article online)

Scientists Take a Stand Against Academic Boycotts of Israel How can scholars reconcile opposition to the Trump travel ban with blacklists aimed at the Jewish state? By Ruth R. Wisse |  RUTHFULLY YOURS


----------



## Sixties Fan

One Jewish/Arab experience:

Sharon told _Arutz Sheva _the story began when he was driving home one evening from a show, and heard music from the Arab village of Al-Fureidis, near Herodion National Park. On a lark, Sharon decided to follow his ears, and drive into Al-Fureidis to look for the source of the music, and ultimately joined in the wedding celebration.

Watch: When a settler performed at an Arab wedding


----------



## Sixties Fan

A different Jewish/Arab experience:

Now, if the Palestinians in Hebron and its suburbs were all moderate and peace-loving –as Hollywood, the news media, and the Jewish left want us to believe – then surely they would have no problem with a Jew occasionally passing by.

But they do have a problem. A big one. The problem is called Jew-hatred.

On that Monday evening, an Israeli soldier took a wrong turn and entered Sair, a Palestinian neighborhood on the outskirts of Hebron. He didn’t shoot anybody. He didn’t “occupy” or oppress anyone. He just drove into an area that is off-limits to Jews.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: Sometimes, reality clashes with the fantasy world of Hollywood - by Stephen M. Flatow


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Israeli technology has saved American lives on the battlefield, it powers our cellphones and computers, it puts food on our dinner tables, and it protects us right here in Texas from enemies abroad. Israel is America’s greatest multicultural, democratic ally in the region where all Israeli citizens, regardless of race or religion, have equal rights under the law. America and Israel thrive on similar democratic values.”

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-news/texas-becomes-18th-state-to-pass-anti-bds-bill/2017/04/21/


----------



## Sixties Fan

“In the US, there is a misconception about the word ‘apartheid,’ because they don’t know the deeper meaning,” said Mangope, a lawyer who first learned about Israel when she participated on a tour with Africans for Peace, an independent academic group. “But South Africans should know better. We know what real apartheid looks like, and we should know that you can’t compare that to Israel.”

During their stop at Columbia University, Ndlovu said a South African professor began attacking them as “Zionist mascots who are paid by the Israeli state to parade around the world, with no real credibility to speak to an audience [about the conflict].”

“I shamelessly confronted him,” Ndlovu said proudly, noting his nearly decade-long work in politics and Israel activism. “And I think I managed to counter the arguments he made, and maybe I even convinced some people.”

(full article online)

Opposing Narrative of Israeli Apartheid ‘Personal For Us,’ Say Zionist South African Representatives


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> More than 100 Boston-area researchers in health care and life sciences released a statement April 13 in defense of “the liberal ideals which have shaped our democracy” and in support of “the free flow of ideas and information” that is central to their work. Why affirm something so obvious? To stop academic blacklisting by the Boycott, Sanctions and Divestment movement, which targets Israeli universities and scholars.
> 
> Attempts to isolate Israel and its educational institutions aren’t new. In 1945 the Arab League declared that all Arab institutions and individuals must “refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products of manufactured goods.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists Take a Stand Against Academic Boycotts of Israel How can scholars reconcile opposition to the Trump travel ban with blacklists aimed at the Jewish state? By Ruth R. Wisse |  RUTHFULLY YOURS


Oh jeese, another fake academic freedom advocate.

Of course this ass did not mention that Israel closes down and sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities. She also does not mention that many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships. She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities. Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.

She is just another lying Israeli shill.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tufts University’s Board of Trustees announced on Thursday it “will not divest from companies doing business in Israel,” after the school’s student government passed a BDS resolution in an “ambush” vote just ahead of Passover.

Tufts Trustees Announce They Will Not Support BDS, After ‘Ambush’ Resolution Passed by Student Government


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 100 Boston-area researchers in health care and life sciences released a statement April 13 in defense of “the liberal ideals which have shaped our democracy” and in support of “the free flow of ideas and information” that is central to their work. Why affirm something so obvious? To stop academic blacklisting by the Boycott, Sanctions and Divestment movement, which targets Israeli universities and scholars.
> 
> Attempts to isolate Israel and its educational institutions aren’t new. In 1945 the Arab League declared that all Arab institutions and individuals must “refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products of manufactured goods.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists Take a Stand Against Academic Boycotts of Israel How can scholars reconcile opposition to the Trump travel ban with blacklists aimed at the Jewish state? By Ruth R. Wisse |  RUTHFULLY YOURS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another fake academic freedom advocate.
> 
> Of course this ass did not mention that Israel closes down and sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities. She also does not mention that many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships. She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities. Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.
> 
> She is just another lying Israeli shill.
Click to expand...


<<<sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities.>>>

Oh, you mean when Hamas hides bombs or tries to fire from those places at Israel, as in 2014?

<<Israel closes down>>
<<many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships.>>

Now.......show us where this has actually happened. 

<<She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities
Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.>>

Which sane country would allow people who hate that country to come and teach more hatred towards that country?  (Duh!)
But, hey, do show the examples in real life.  There may have been a security issue you do not know or care about, after all to you.....


ISRAEL DOES NOT EXIST


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 100 Boston-area researchers in health care and life sciences released a statement April 13 in defense of “the liberal ideals which have shaped our democracy” and in support of “the free flow of ideas and information” that is central to their work. Why affirm something so obvious? To stop academic blacklisting by the Boycott, Sanctions and Divestment movement, which targets Israeli universities and scholars.
> 
> Attempts to isolate Israel and its educational institutions aren’t new. In 1945 the Arab League declared that all Arab institutions and individuals must “refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products of manufactured goods.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists Take a Stand Against Academic Boycotts of Israel How can scholars reconcile opposition to the Trump travel ban with blacklists aimed at the Jewish state? By Ruth R. Wisse |  RUTHFULLY YOURS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another fake academic freedom advocate.
> 
> Of course this ass did not mention that Israel closes down and sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities. She also does not mention that many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships. She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities. Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.
> 
> She is just another lying Israeli shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<<sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities.>>>
> 
> Oh, you mean when Hamas hides bombs or tries to fire from those places at Israel, as in 2014?
> 
> <<Israel closes down>>
> <<many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships.>>
> 
> Now.......show us where this has actually happened.
> 
> <<She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities
> Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.>>
> 
> Which sane country would allow people who hate that country to come and teach more hatred towards that country?  (Duh!)
> But, hey, do show the examples in real life.  There may have been a security issue you do not know or care about, after all to you.....
> 
> 
> ISRAEL DOES NOT EXIST
Click to expand...

Everything is a security issue to those assholes.

All of that has been in the news. It is not reported in Israeli propaganda sources though. (Your only source of information.)


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 100 Boston-area researchers in health care and life sciences released a statement April 13 in defense of “the liberal ideals which have shaped our democracy” and in support of “the free flow of ideas and information” that is central to their work. Why affirm something so obvious? To stop academic blacklisting by the Boycott, Sanctions and Divestment movement, which targets Israeli universities and scholars.
> 
> Attempts to isolate Israel and its educational institutions aren’t new. In 1945 the Arab League declared that all Arab institutions and individuals must “refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products of manufactured goods.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists Take a Stand Against Academic Boycotts of Israel How can scholars reconcile opposition to the Trump travel ban with blacklists aimed at the Jewish state? By Ruth R. Wisse |  RUTHFULLY YOURS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, another fake academic freedom advocate.
> 
> Of course this ass did not mention that Israel closes down and sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities. She also does not mention that many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships. She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities. Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.
> 
> She is just another lying Israeli shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<<sometimes bombs Palestinian schools and universities.>>>
> 
> Oh, you mean when Hamas hides bombs or tries to fire from those places at Israel, as in 2014?
> 
> <<Israel closes down>>
> <<many Palestinian students cannot study abroad even if they have scholarships.>>
> 
> Now.......show us where this has actually happened.
> 
> <<She also does not mention that foreign academics are prevented from teaching or giving lectures at Palestinian universities
> Nor can Palestinian academics travel for the same.>>
> 
> Which sane country would allow people who hate that country to come and teach more hatred towards that country?  (Duh!)
> But, hey, do show the examples in real life.  There may have been a security issue you do not know or care about, after all to you.....
> 
> 
> ISRAEL DOES NOT EXIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is a security issue to those assholes.
> 
> All of that has been in the news. It is not reported in Israeli propaganda sources though. (Your only source of information.)
Click to expand...


<<<Everything is a security issue to those assholes.>>>

The security bothers you?  Great.
It does not bother the Millions of tourists and residents, including Muslims and Christians it is meant to protect.


<<<All of that has been in the news. It is not reported in Israeli propaganda sources though. (Your only source of information.)
>>>

By all means post the links from Mondoweiss and others you like to read.
We have no problem reading them.
(How about I check Ma'an to see if they have reported it?)

(Actually, I did check for any of that and not even Mondoweiss, etc came up with that headline.
Lets see, it may have  come out of your "a_hole"  ????

The question remains:

DID THEY ACTUALLY HAPPEN ????

(I will bet.....NOT !  )


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Ma'an News Agency*, reporting in English, said
photographs of the scene published by Israeli media showed that the Palestinian vehicle had seemingly collided with the back of a bus. The Palestinian Ministry of Health confirmed later in the afternoon that the Palestinian succumbed to wounds sustained when he was shot by soldiers at the scene, identifying him as Suhaib Moussa Mashour Mashahra, 21, from the Jerusalem-district village of al-Sawahira.

In its *Arabic* version, the same Ma'an suggested that the circumstances - the Arab vehicle crashing into the back of an Israeli bus - indicated that it was probably not an attack but a mere accident. And that the driver is a martyr.

The existence of the knife next to the driver's seat goes unmentioned.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 19-Apr-17: At Gush Etzion, yet another Arab-on-Israel vehicle ramming attack; the assailant is dead


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The security bothers you? Great.
> It does not bother the Millions of tourists and residents, including Muslims and Christians it is meant to protect.


Trampling Palestinian academic freedom is security?

You are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The security bothers you? Great.
> It does not bother the Millions of tourists and residents, including Muslims and Christians it is meant to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> Trampling Palestinian academic freedom is security?
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...


Who is trampling islamic terrorist academic freedom?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The security bothers you? Great.
> It does not bother the Millions of tourists and residents, including Muslims and Christians it is meant to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> Trampling Palestinian academic freedom is security?
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is trampling islamic terrorist academic freedom?
Click to expand...

Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The security bothers you? Great.
> It does not bother the Millions of tourists and residents, including Muslims and Christians it is meant to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> Trampling Palestinian academic freedom is security?
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is trampling islamic terrorist academic freedom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...


Another of your cut and paste slogans when you're unable to address the depravity that defines Islamist ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is an integral part of the Palestinian strategy to undermine, isolate, delegitimize and destroy Israel.


It is not only Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas who is in trouble. Marwan Barghouti, too, knows better than to air dirty Fatah laundry. What, then, is to be done? The traditional diversionary tactic: Direct the heat towards Israel.


Stripped of its Western trappings, Barghouti's "hunger strike" is actually a struggle between Abbas and yet another Fatah pretender to the throne. And once again, Israel -- the state that supposedly so "mistreats" incarcerated Palestinian terrorists -- takes the heat.

(Full article online)

Palestinians: Hunger Strike or Smokescreen?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yeah, all prisoners in the world should have and be treated the way Palestinian prisoners are demanding to be treated:
-------------------

What are these "basic rights" that the prisoners are demanding?

They include:

Adding satellite channels "tailored to the needs of prisoners"
Restoring classes at Hebrew University
Installation of a public telephone in all prisons to allow communication with relatives
Allowing second-degree relatives to visit
Allowing children and grandchildren under 16 to visit
Increasing duration of the visits from 45 minutes to 90 minutes
Allowing prisoners to take photographs with their families every three months
Installing air conditioners in prisons
Restoring kitchens for use by prisoners under the exclusive supervision of the prisoners themselves
Allowing detainees to keep their own books, newspapers and clothes that families bring
Ending solitary confinement

"Basic rights."


----------



## Sixties Fan

But if you bother to look at the nearly unreadable grayed-out source, you see that this accusation of "torture" is not by a prisoner, but from a prisoner's sister, saying that Israeli restrictions on her visiting her brother is "torture" and punishment.

It is obvious that calling restrictions on unlimited visits "torture" is ludicrous. To highlight that accusation as a key takeaway in the report is massively deceptive.

Clearly, Amnesty had next to nothing to accuse Israel of, and instead it went to its usual Plan B, to quote anonymous people who accuse Israel of horrible things without Amnesty having to actually verify anything. It pushes lies and propaganda while avoiding lying outright.

(full article online)

Amnesty implies that prisoners' relatives are being tortured by Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

No doubt there have been condemnations, but the vast majority are directed to terrorist attacks other than those against Israeli civilians.

This tends to corroborate Raymond Ibrahim, who in his 2008 article Studying the Islamic Way of War, contradicts what Bernard Lewis writes about the Islamic attitude towards war and non-combatants:

 For instance, based on the words and deeds of Muhammad, most schools of Islamic jurisprudence agree that the following are all legitimate during war against the infidel: the indiscriminate use of missile weaponry, even if women and children are present (catapults in Muhammad’s seventh century context; hijacked planes or WMD today); the need to always deceive the enemy and even break formal treaties whenever possible (see Sahih Muslim 15: 4057); and that the only function of the peace treaty, or “hudna,” is to give the Islamic armies time to regroup for a renewed offensive, and should, in theory, last no more than ten years. [emphasis added]

(full article online)

Does Sharia Law Condemn the Murder of Women and Children by Ahlam Tamimi -- Or Commend It? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Yeah, all prisoners in the world should have and be treated the way Palestinian prisoners are demanding to be treated:
> -------------------
> 
> What are these "basic rights" that the prisoners are demanding?
> 
> They include:
> 
> Adding satellite channels "tailored to the needs of prisoners"
> Restoring classes at Hebrew University
> Installation of a public telephone in all prisons to allow communication with relatives
> Allowing second-degree relatives to visit
> Allowing children and grandchildren under 16 to visit
> Increasing duration of the visits from 45 minutes to 90 minutes
> Allowing prisoners to take photographs with their families every three months
> Installing air conditioners in prisons
> Restoring kitchens for use by prisoners under the exclusive supervision of the prisoners themselves
> Allowing detainees to keep their own books, newspapers and clothes that families bring
> Ending solitary confinement
> 
> "Basic rights."



The only "basic right" that I see on this list is ending solitary confinement.  All the others are privileges.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(How this was never about Israel and "occupied Palestinian Territories", and mostly about territory, period, and Islam missing all the dhimmies it let go)

Prime Minister Saad Hariri criticized the media tour organized by Hezbollah during which armed gunmen from the group appeared in a UN-created border buffer zone meant to be free of Hezbollah presence, calling it “unacceptable in our opinion.”

The Hezbollah tour, intended to show journalists defensive measures taken by Israel along the border in the past year, was also criticized by other opponents of the Iranian-backed group as a provocation and a violation of a 2006 UN Security Council resolution that created the buffer zone.

(full article online)

Lebanese PM criticizes Hezbollah’s press tour on Israel border


----------



## Sixties Fan

To be fair, Ravina Shamdasani, the spokesperson for the UN high commissioner for human rights, did say that those murders “were carried out in breach of Palestinian’s obligations under international law…which places stringent conditions on the use of the death penalty,” and even Mladenov issued a statement saying that he was “deeply concerned” by the growing tensions in Gaza.

But the fact remains that when Palestinians are not killing Israelis, they are killing each other.

(full article online)

When Palestinians Kill Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Everyone remembers Wafa Samir Ibrahim al-Biss, the 21-year-old Palestinian woman from Gaza who in 2005 was caught wearing 10 kilo of explosives in her underwear, en route to blowup Soroka-University Medical Center in Beersheba where she was being treated for burns.

She admitted to being recruited by Fatah’s Aksa Martyrs Brigade, and added that she had wanted to kill as many Israeli children in the hospital as possible.

Despite the security risk, Israel annually allows tens of thousands of Palestinians to leave the Gaza Strip for medical treatment in Israel (and in the West Bank and Jordan).

-------
And from within the Israeli hospital to which he had been specially brought in order to save the life of his younger brother, this youthful Palestinian terrorist had been giving instructions on the phone to his Hamas handlers in Gaza on how to get past security at Sheba Medical Center and blow the place up.

(full article online)

Know Comment: Exploited by the enemy


----------



## montelatici

Reminds of the veil scene from the Battle of Algiers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Eurovision competitors had come to spend four days in Israel as guests of KKL-JNF and of the Foreign Ministry, the Ministry of Tourism, the Ministry of Jerusalem Affairs and Heritage, and the municipalities of Tel Aviv and Herzliya. During their time in the country they toured Tel Aviv and Jerusalem and also gave a special concert for Eurovision fans.

Eurovision 2017 contestants plant trees in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and Palestinian “private sector leaders” and officials participated in the event, which was billed as “part of the Trump Administration’s broader efforts to advance a genuine and lasting peace between Israel and the Palestinians.”This violates not only BDS guidelines, but Palestinian Authority demands as well that their people have no contact with Israelis outside of anti-Israel activities.

What happened to their principles?

Palestinians once again violate BDS demands ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Say it with me:  "Peace Partners". 

"Roadmaps to Nowhere". 



*Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins

Fatah leader: 
Fatah and Hamas agree 
Israel has no right to exist*

*Fatah leader: 
"To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*

*Hamas leader: 
"Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*

*Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
"is a tactical step"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

These are Pyrrhic victories. Even if one were inclined to take seriously statements emanating from Pitzer, whose last serious debate was over whether white women should be permitted to wear hoop earrings (I wish I were making this up), boycott activists lose more than they gain when they win by showing disrespect for the Jewish holidays and fear of debate. Even in an atmosphere in which people of the left are hungry to take some kind of action, BDS has no confidence in its ability to win a fair fight.

BDS in 2017: Losses and Pyrrhic Victories


----------



## Sixties Fan

On pages 116-117, Robinson describes Jerusalem as a practical ghost town and “expiring city.” Note how he also refers to the “Musselmen”, the term used for the Muslims (not “Palestinians,” a term invented much, much later)






Know Your History: Jerusalem In 1830 (Travels in Palestine and Syria, George Robinson)


----------



## Sixties Fan

On page 120, he speaks of the Jews’ devotion to their land.





While on page 122, he describes the scene of Jews praying at the Western Wall.

(full article online)

Know Your History: Jerusalem In 1830 (Travels in Palestine and Syria, George Robinson)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Suhail al-Hindi, an UNRWA employee, resigned from his position following a slew of allegations claiming he was affiliated with Hamas and elected to the terror organization's leadership.

UN employee resigns amid allegations he was elected to Hamas leadership


----------



## Sixties Fan

“If the borders opened for one hour, 100,000 young people would leave Gaza.”

— Rashid al-Najja, vice dean, Gaza’s Al-Azhar University.

The only real way to alleviate the humanitarian crisis in Gaza is to offer the Gazans what they really want — a better life elsewhere, out of harm’s way, free from the clutches of the cruel, corrupt cliques, who have lead them from disaster to disaster for decades.

Gaza: Let Their People Go!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are some other stories for which the _New York Times_ did somehow manage to find room in its print edition this week:

A full page (and more) about “a small subculture of surfers” who ride the waves at night.

A nearly 2000-word profile of a Los Angeles dermatologist who treats a lot of people in the movie and television business.

An article claiming, inaccurately, that “elevated drug paraphernalia and New Age-inflected styles have emerged as unlikely must-have items of the season.”

New York Times Finds Gaza Cancer-Patient Terror Attempt Unfit to Print


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”

This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.

‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*





Hollie said:


> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"


Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
Click to expand...


His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored. 

Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Ma'an:
 The Fatah movement has pronounced Friday, April 28 to be a “day of rage,” and called on all Palestinians to "clash" with Israeli forces to express solidarity for an ongoing mass hunger strike underway in Israeli prisons, organized by imprisoned Fatah leader Marwan Barghouthi.
---------
"Clash with the occupier everywhere across our homeland" means "attack all Jews we can."

The last time the "moderate" Fatah called for a "Day of Rage," in October 2015, Palestinians murdered three Israelis and  burned Joseph's Tomb.

I have yet to see Mahmoud Abbas ever say a word against the political party he heads nor against its own armed factions.

By the way, Fatah never recognized Israel either.

(full article and video online)

Mahmoud Abbas' "peaceful, moderate" Fatah calls on "day of rage" to attack Israelis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC explanation that _"There are those who might consider the actions of the Israeli government to be considered as terrorist acts"_ as justification for this policy is simple hypocrisy.

Many of those same people would also consider British airstrikes in the Middle East to be terrorism as well, so what's the difference?

BBC shows clear anti-Israel bias in justification for using "terror" term for UK attack ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

(The "Stab a Jew" intifada )

*Israel National News* says those hurt are a man in his 70s, two men in their fifties and a woman in her fifties. All are lightly injured and all were treated at the scene before being taken to Ichilov Hospital by Magen David Adom ambulance.

The attacker, a resident of Nablus, is evidently unhurt but likely to be offended by what Israel's justice system has in mind for him.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-Apr-17: Tel Aviv tourist precinct: Arab assailant stabs four


----------



## Sixties Fan

After PMW informed the Copthorne Tara Hotel in London that its broadcast of a film honoring Palestinian terrorist Marwan Barghouti may be in violation of British law, the hotel has cancelled today's scheduled screening

(full article online)

Update: Second hotel venue cancels Barghouti film screening - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

PMW *submitted a complaint to the Israeli police* against the party over its video, which included the hashtag "#The_[hunger_]strike_of_dignity" and the pictures of four Palestinian arch-terrorists:

Abdallah Barghouti, prepared explosives for terror attacks in which 67 civilians were murdered

Marwan Barghouti, planned terror attacks in which at least 5 civilians were murdered

Karim Younes, kidnapped and murdered an Israeli soldier

Ahmad Sa'adat was the head of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and has been praised on Palestinian TV broadcasts for planning the murder of Israeli Minister of Tourism Rehavam Ze'evi

(full article online)

Israeli minister enraged at Hadash video glorifying terrorists that PMW exposed  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?

Hm,


Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wenger also wrote: “I remember learning about such things in history class but I never thought I would be in such a situation myself. Not alone at the other end of the world in the land of ‘no worries.’ By the way, when we left the shop he told us ‘no worries.’ Well I didn’t, before I met you.”

Fairfax Media reported that Cold Steel Piercing in Cairns did not respond to attempts to talk to them about the incident. Since the Facebook post on Saturday, more than 100 negative reviews of the business have appeared online, including one calling for people to boycott the shop.

(full article online)

Australian store denies service to Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, the only non-Muslim country in the entire Middle East is also the safest place for non-Muslims in the region, including Christians, Druze, and Bahai. “Christians and other minorities in Israel prosper and grow,” says Shadi Khalloul, founder of the Israeli Aramaic Movement. “[W]hile in other countries in the Middle East, as well as in the Palestinian Authority, they suffer heavily from the Islamic movement and persecution – until forced to disappear.”

(full article online)

Islamist attacks on holidays


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


Tinmore's definition of Peace:

Israel does not exist

Destroy Israel at all costs.

Ahhhhh.....Peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore's definition of Peace:
> 
> Israel does not exist
> 
> Destroy Israel at all costs.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....Peace.
Click to expand...

Before Israel - peace
Since Israel - war
Any questions?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


I was certain you would run and hide.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was certain you would run and hide.
Click to expand...

Hide from What? You ducked my post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore's definition of Peace:
> 
> Israel does not exist
> 
> Destroy Israel at all costs.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel - peace
> Since Israel - war
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


Yes. Why is it that you ignore Islam's history of war, rapine and conquest? 

While that's pretty typical for goofy converts, you should know that the kuffar is better versed in Islamist history than you are. 

After the death of Islam's inventor, Islam's holy warriors spilled out of the peninsula and through war, conquest and colonialism utterly ravaged almost one half of the civilized world. From the Indian subcontinent to the Northern Mediterranean and Western Africa, Islam's bloody conquest was brutal and deadly. 

The greatest genocide in human history was the Islamist rampage theough the Indian subcontinent. It is estimated that as many as 80 million Hindus were slaughtered by the Islamist hordes. The Hindu Kush means "slaughter of the Hindus".

Hindu Kush means Hindu Slaughter


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was certain you would run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide from What? You ducked my post.
Click to expand...


It is funny to you watch you wear your islamo-dancing shoes as you desperately try to avoid addressing issues you know nothing about.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was certain you would run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide from What? You ducked my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny to you watch you wear your islamo-dancing shoes as you desperately try to avoid addressing issues you know nothing about.
Click to expand...

And this relates to my post how?


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore's definition of Peace:
> 
> Israel does not exist
> 
> Destroy Israel at all costs.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....Peace.
Click to expand...


Yes. It's stereotypical how people like Tinmore will insist that this wondrous Islamist paradise will suddenly emerge as soon as Islam can finish what Hitler started. It's just an unfortunate bad joke that there is nothing about the failures and ineptitudes that define the Islamist Middle East which will change with his "kill all the Jews" death wish.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> ...this wondrous Islamist paradise will suddenly emerge as soon as Islam can finish what Hitler started....


Again? Really?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was certain you would run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide from What? You ducked my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is funny to you watch you wear your islamo-dancing shoes as you desperately try to avoid addressing issues you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this relates to my post how?
Click to expand...


Another sidestep. Funny stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last September, APN’s Board of Directors (Michael Walzer and Edward Witten) published an open letter in the New York Review of Books calling for a targeted boycott of “all goods and services from all Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories, and any investments that promote the Occupation.”
> 
> This could qualify not just these two individuals, but the entire NGO as unfit for entry into Israel because they engaged in promoting BDS against Israelis. And so, rather than to go through the cumbersome effort of schlepping with a tour group on a 12-hour flight from New York to Tel Aviv only to be told to take the next available flight back to America – APN stays home this summer.
> 
> ‘Americans for Peace Now’ Stay in America this Summer, Fearing Israeli Travel BanThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 27 Nisan 5777 – April 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are for peace Israel won't let you in?
> 
> Hm,
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me:  "Peace Partners".
> 
> "Roadmaps to Nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah leader: Fatah and Hamas agree Israel has no right to exist - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah leader:
> Fatah and Hamas agree
> Israel has no right to exist*
> 
> *Fatah leader:
> "To this moment, Fatah does not recognize Israel"*
> 
> *Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"*
> 
> *Talk about establishing a state in the West Bank and Gaza
> "is a tactical step"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leader:
> "Our principles say that our land is all of Palestine, including the land that is under occupation (i.e., Israel)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever posted any evidence to refute that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion is in concert with muhammedan dogma. He's employing Islamist fascism and the muhammedan concept of _waqf_ to justify muhammedan settler colonialism, war and conquest. Your opinion is duly noted and ignored.
> 
> Like so many goofy converts, you have no real sense of islamist history and the damage it has caused. See, it should be a dead giveaway to anybody with a reason to challenge islamist dogma that any religion which is utterly obsessed with war, rapine and conquest against anyone who doesn't buy into its fascist / supremacist ideology is a flawed and dangerous religion indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore's definition of Peace:
> 
> Israel does not exist
> 
> Destroy Israel at all costs.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before Israel - peace
> Since Israel - war
> Any questions?
Click to expand...


Before Israel Peace?
Where?  In a Parallel Universe?

Before Israel = War - The Ottomans dominated quite a huge area
and there was war amongst the Muslims
After Israel = War -  Not only against Israel but Muslims against Christians, Hindus, and other Muslims.
And since the 1970s - Islam's war against the world.


Question your sanity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(blind hatred pays....and pays....and pays....)

Terrorist accused of killing a British student will be paid £800 a month by the Palestinian government which receives £25m-a-year UK foreign aid

Palestinian Jamil Tamimi murdered British theology student Hannah Bladon
He told police that he attacked Hannah in the hope a soldier would kill him
His family qualify for a 'salary' from the Palestinian Authority of £800 a month
Palestine receives more than £25 million a year from the UK in foreign aid
(full article online)

Terrorist accused of killing student to be paid | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sixties Fan

(I am very sure there should be a film about the Arab collaboration with the Nazis before, during and after WWII.  Where is it?
Or one about what really happened with the Mandate for Palestine, compared to all other three Mandates )

In between these two highly-regarded works was a middle child: “The Memory of Justice,” released in 1976. A bold and philosophical project, Ophuls himself recently referred to it as “flopp[ing] pretty badly when it came out [but] the best work I ever did in my life, or at any rate the most personal and the most sincere of my films.”

The four-and-a-half-hour Nazi documentary you can’t afford to miss


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> (I am very sure there should be a film about the Arab collaboration with the Nazis before, during and after WWII.  Where is it?


Lol, now oyu're really gonna be pissed off. It wasn't the Arabs, it was the zionists...






Yup! The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew and has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...
https://www.amazon.com/51-Documents-Zionist-Collaboration-Nazis/dp/1569804338&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I am very sure there should be a film about the Arab collaboration with the Nazis before, during and after WWII.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, now oyu're really gonna be pissed off. It wasn't the Arabs, it was the zionists...
> 
> View attachment 122944
> 
> Yup! The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew and has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...
> https://www.amazon.com/51-Documents-Zionist-Collaboration-Nazis/dp/1569804338&tag=ff0d01-20
Click to expand...


"... has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...because I say so"

Funny stuff, Habib.

Oh yeah, you might to tell the author that the description of "pretty much the definitive work in this area", is "pretty much garbled, incoherent and contains several spelling errors"

"This book brings to light, through the use of actual historic documnets, the desservice that the Zionist did to Jews before and during the Holocaust."


Pretty much, you're a buffoon.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I am very sure there should be a film about the Arab collaboration with the Nazis before, during and after WWII.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, now oyu're really gonna be pissed off. It wasn't the Arabs, it was the zionists...
> 
> View attachment 122944
> 
> Yup! The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew and has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...
> https://www.amazon.com/51-Documents-Zionist-Collaboration-Nazis/dp/1569804338&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "... has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...because I say so"
> 
> Funny stuff, Habib.
> 
> Oh yeah, you might to tell the author that the description of "pretty much the definitive work in this area", is "pretty much garbled, incoherent and contains several spelling errors"
> 
> "This book brings to light, through the use of actual historic documnets, the desservice that the Zionist did to Jews before and during the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> Pretty much, you're a buffoon.
Click to expand...

If you know of a more definitive work in this area, and not a Jewish opinion, but something containing the actual documents of the time, then please post it.

FTR, all of the documents presented above have been authenticated and our accepted as fact even by Yad Vashem.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I am very sure there should be a film about the Arab collaboration with the Nazis before, during and after WWII.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, now oyu're really gonna be pissed off. It wasn't the Arabs, it was the zionists...
> 
> View attachment 122944
> 
> Yup! The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew and has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...
> https://www.amazon.com/51-Documents-Zionist-Collaboration-Nazis/dp/1569804338&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "... has pretty much become the definitive work in this area...because I say so"
> 
> Funny stuff, Habib.
> 
> Oh yeah, you might to tell the author that the description of "pretty much the definitive work in this area", is "pretty much garbled, incoherent and contains several spelling errors"
> 
> "This book brings to light, through the use of actual historic documnets, the desservice that the Zionist did to Jews before and during the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> Pretty much, you're a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you know of a more definitive work in this area, and not a Jewish opinion, but something containing the actual documents of the time, then please post it.
> 
> FTR, all of the documents presented above have been authenticated and our accepted as fact even by Yad Vashem.
Click to expand...


As usual, we see a lot of your "... because I say so " claims, typically absent substantiation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One hoax on top of another hoax........

<<The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew>>

Loui's hoax is that Brenner was:

"Brenner was born to an Orthodox Jewish family in 1937. By his teenage years, he was an atheist and a Marxist."

AKA, a man who was born in an Orthodox Jewish family but totally abandoned Judaism later on. (Ya know, like Paul of Tarsus, and Pablo Christian and many others who chose to harm Judaism and Jews as much as they could once they left it )

Brenner's Hoax is fully explained in the article below:

An Antisemitic Hoax: Lenni Brenner on Zionist ‘Collaboration’ With the Nazis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Peaceful Arabs keep paying the price:

Natural Peace Tour is one of several leftist groups which bring Palestinian Authority residents into Israel for vacations, ‘peace tours’, and meetings with Israeli youths.

Rather than take a tour, however, the terrorist used the entry permit to carry out Sunday’s attack at the Leonardo Hotel and on a nearby beachfront.

Since the attack and the discovery of the terrorist’s use of an entry permit, authorities have frozen all existing visitation permits.

Left-wing group gave terrorist entry permit into Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

This will really upset Nazis and Holocaust deniers big time  


The opening of the ITS to research has been a boon to Holocaust scholars, but according to Yad Vashem’s Gertner, it will certainly not be the last collection of WWII material to come to light.

“Only a portion of the Nazi material made it to the ITS. Some of it is in other archives around the world, and more stuff is being found all the time in Russia and the Eastern Bloc in the post-Soviet era,” he said.

(full article online)

Vast German archive holds the secret to combatting Holocaust denial


----------



## Sixties Fan

The unwillingness of UNRWA management in general, and particularly Gunness, to own up to the malign influence of terrorists on Hamas' operations and on its outcomes (especially on children educated in the UNRWA schools) over a period of _generations_ is something that in a fair-minded and ethical world would be addressed by the people to whom UNRWA owes an accounting.

How many other senior Hamas terrorists hold down jobs in UNRWA, Mr Gunness? Does it not matter?

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-Apr-17: The disturbing affair of the senior Hamas figure who was also a senior UNRWA figure and now isn't


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The unwillingness of UNRWA management in general, and particularly Gunness, to own up to the malign influence of terrorists on Hamas' operations and on its outcomes (especially on children educated in the UNRWA schools) over a period of _generations_ is something that in a fair-minded and ethical world would be addressed by the people to whom UNRWA owes an accounting.
> 
> How many other senior Hamas terrorists hold down jobs in UNRWA, Mr Gunness? Does it not matter?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-Apr-17: The disturbing affair of the senior Hamas figure who was also a senior UNRWA figure and now isn't


Why is this an issue?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This will really upset Nazis and Holocaust deniers big time
> 
> 
> The opening of the ITS to research has been a boon to Holocaust scholars, but according to Yad Vashem’s Gertner, it will certainly not be the last collection of WWII material to come to light.
> 
> “Only a portion of the Nazi material made it to the ITS. Some of it is in other archives around the world, and more stuff is being found all the time in Russia and the Eastern Bloc in the post-Soviet era,” he said.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Vast German archive holds the secret to combatting Holocaust denial


What does the Holocaust have to do with I/P. It wasn't a Palestinian gig. They had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The unwillingness of UNRWA management in general, and particularly Gunness, to own up to the malign influence of terrorists on Hamas' operations and on its outcomes (especially on children educated in the UNRWA schools) over a period of _generations_ is something that in a fair-minded and ethical world would be addressed by the people to whom UNRWA owes an accounting.
> 
> How many other senior Hamas terrorists hold down jobs in UNRWA, Mr Gunness? Does it not matter?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-Apr-17: The disturbing affair of the senior Hamas figure who was also a senior UNRWA figure and now isn't
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this an issue?
Click to expand...


Why is it an issue that UNRWA is financing Islamic terrorists?

Apparently, as a Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorists who operate under the ideals of Islamic fascism / theocratic totalitarianism and of hate, then Hamas is the perfect vehicle to promote such ideologies. It doesn’t take a great deal of emotion and energy to point out the principles of Islamic fascism that drive such groups. As a goofy convert it's no surprising that you have so much emotion and energy devoted to offering Pom Pom flailing support for these groups.


----------



## louie888

P F Tinmore said:


> What does the Holocaust have to do with I/P. It wasn't a Palestinian gig. They had nothing to do with it.


It has absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING. This perfectly illustrates a well know hasbara technique. It is used to distract people from Israel's daily atrocities.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Holocaust have to do with I/P. It wasn't a Palestinian gig. They had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It has absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING. This perfectly illustrates a well know hasbara technique. It is used to distract people from Israel's daily atrocities.
> 
> View attachment 123012
Click to expand...


So, you're left to spam this thread with the same cartoon cut and paste you have dumped into multiple threads, multiple times.

Pretty desperate, even for a goofy convert,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Why is it an issue that UNRWA is financing Islamic terrorists?


UNRWA is not funding Hamas.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it an issue that UNRWA is financing Islamic terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA is not funding Hamas.
Click to expand...


UNRWA is funding Hamas. 

You need a nice hot cup of tea and a coma after bumping your head.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Arab media, the increased focus on that hate has led UNRWA to withhold salaries from some of their offending employees.

UNRWA unions are notoriously antisemitic. The Gaza teachers' union has engaged in Holocaust denial.  So has the Palestinian teachers' union in Lebanon, where UNRWA dominates.

Notice that the rank and file of UNRWA staff are not only complicit in promulgating hate, but they bitterly oppose any efforts to rein it in.

It looks like the pressure from the West - and the tying of UNRWA's funding to its behavior - is having results.

(full article online)

UNRWA employees complain that they can't post hate on Facebook ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

..On Sunday, April 18, 1943 (13 Nisan), the day before the uprising, Waleski and Leon Rodal were in the ZZW headquarters at Muranowska 7, making last minute preparations. Walewski, who survived the fighting in the ghetto, later recalled Rodal's words:

We will all fall here. Those in battle, weapons in hand, and those as vain victims. But it is important that the memory of our battle will be retained, that the world will know that there was a battle. A tough bloody battle. And should it happen that you, of the two of us should survive...and sometime, some-place, you were to meet my comrades, please tell them what I said, tell them that not for a moment did I doubt that Hitler's Germany would be defeated, not I, nor my comrades...that we are fighting for our people and shall die for them. That we believe that a Jewish State will arise in a struggle with our enemies there in that distant land... 

(link online)
_*Flags over the Warsaw Ghetto: *The Untold Story of the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising_" by Moshe Arens


----------



## Sixties Fan

The attacker is 

Asya Kaabana, 41, who lives in the Shechem (Nablus) area town of Duma, the Shin Bet security agency reported. Kaabana is married and a mother of nine children, and recently has had difficulties in her marriage, with her husband threatening to send her back to her family in Jordan. The Shin Bet also discovered that the terrorist fought with her husband on Sunday night over their children's education. This argument caused the woman to decide to carry out a terror attack, in the hopes Israeli security forces would shoot her, since, "she was sick of her life anyway"...

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 24-Apr-17: At Qalandiya Crossing, a woman stabber attacked an Israeli official this morning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another European who thinks Israelis are "Europeans".
And why are Palestinians and Arabs two different identities?
------
McBride describes, in Hebron, “The sheer effort, in this place, to make history die.” Yet it is McBride who buries Hebron’s history, covering up the thousands of years old Jewish connection, a connection that far predates that of Palestinians, Arabs or even the very existence of Islam itself. How Hebron is the site of the oldest Jewish community in the world, home to the second-holiest site in Judaism, the Tomb of the Patriarchs; and how, for example, even before Israel was declared a state the Jewish community there was massacred by Arabs in 1929.

Author's Effort To Make Jewish History Die | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though he has the appropriate permits, Ahmed is delayed by Hamas, which controls the crossing from the Gaza side. One hour and 300 shekels later, (there is no fee for entry into Israel) Ahmed, emerges. We pick him up about half a kilometer from the exit, as he’s worried about being seen. “Life in Gaza is without hope for the younger generation,” he tells us. “There is no democracy. We are hostages. We need good leaders. With people to people, maybe we can make it work.”

“We won’t see peace in the coming 50 years,” says Yakubovich. “We need to provide Gazans with water and electricity, and allow them to cross into Israel to work. For this to happen the international community, and especially Egypt and Jordan must be involved.”

(full article online)

Hearing the Politics of Despair For Ourselves: HR's Field Trip to the Gaza Border Region | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Independent’s headlines are not an accurate reflection of reality: for example, other major news outlets such as The Washington Post and the Wall Street Journal tell a vastly different story. As part of _Bias by the Numbers_, HonestReporting has analyzed these and other news sites, and will be presenting our research as part of this continuing series.

While no publication is entirely free of bias, The Independent demonstrates a degree of bias toward Israel that is both unusually prevalent and especially malicious.

(full article online)

Preview: Bias by the Numbers | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a rally in Bethlehemin support of Palestinians terrorist hunger strikers, I noticed that many of the demonstrators were wearing ski masks (often with keffiyehs) showing the Fatah "destroy-all-Israel" logo:




(full article online)

Official Fatah ski-masks being manufactured ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Man is beloved, every man, created in God’s image. This is a sacred obligation that the Jewish people cannot and does not wish to evade. At all times. In every situation. So too, we cannot remain silent in face of the horrors being committed far away from us, and certainly those happening just across the border,” he noted, referring to the Syrian civil war that is estimated to have cost over 300,000 lives. “Maintaining one’s humanity: this is the immense courage bequeathed to us by the victims – and by you, the survivors of the Shoah.”

(full article online)

WATCH: Israel pauses to remember 6 million murdered in Holocaust


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> “Man is beloved, every man, created in God’s image. This is a sacred obligation that the Jewish people cannot and does not wish to evade. At all times. In every situation. So too, we cannot remain silent in face of the horrors being committed far away from us, and certainly those happening just across the border,” he noted, referring to the Syrian civil war that is estimated to have cost over 300,000 lives. “Maintaining one’s humanity: this is the immense courage bequeathed to us by the victims – and by you, the survivors of the Shoah.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Israel pauses to remember 6 million murdered in Holocaust


Again with this crap?

Oh, yeah...


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> One hoax on top of another hoax........
> 
> <<The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew>>
> 
> Loui's hoax is that Brenner was:
> 
> "Brenner was born to an Orthodox Jewish family in 1937. By his teenage years, he was an atheist and a Marxist."
> 
> AKA, a man who was born in an Orthodox Jewish family but totally abandoned Judaism later on. (Ya know, like Paul of Tarsus, and Pablo Christian and many others who chose to harm Judaism and Jews as much as they could once they left it )
> 
> Brenner's Hoax is fully explained in the article below:
> 
> An Antisemitic Hoax: Lenni Brenner on Zionist ‘Collaboration’ With the Nazis





Indeependent said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about....


Anti-Semitic hoax my ass!

Your beloved zionists collaborated directly with the nazis to create Israel.

*...the collaboration in the 1930s between Zionist leaders and Nazi apparatchiks, like Eichmann, is a historical fact...*

*So good were the relations between the Zionist movement and the Nazis that after the Head of the Jewish Desk at the Gestapo, Baron von Mildenstein went to Palestine for 6 months in 1933, at the invitation of the Labour Zionist movement, they struck a medal in celebration of their good relations...*






...Ben Gurion argued that in any conflict of interest between saving individual Jews and the good of the Zionist enterprise, the enterprise must come first.  * Consequently the Zionist leadership opposed the Kindertransport which brought 10,000 German Jewish children to England....*

There is so much more here...'
Is Zionism Antisemitic?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to German prosecutors, Haidar Syed-Naqfi was assigned to identify Israeli and Jewish institutions and Israel advocates in Germany, France and other unnamed Western European countries for possible attacks. He monitored a German-Jewish newspaper’s headquarters in Berlin and Reinhold Robbe, the former head of the German-Israel Friendship Society.

Germany is a hotbed of Iranian spy activity that targets Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One hoax on top of another hoax........
> 
> <<The actual documents and this was put together by an orthodox Jew>>
> 
> Loui's hoax is that Brenner was:
> 
> "Brenner was born to an Orthodox Jewish family in 1937. By his teenage years, he was an atheist and a Marxist."
> 
> AKA, a man who was born in an Orthodox Jewish family but totally abandoned Judaism later on. (Ya know, like Paul of Tarsus, and Pablo Christian and many others who chose to harm Judaism and Jews as much as they could once they left it )
> 
> Brenner's Hoax is fully explained in the article below:
> 
> An Antisemitic Hoax: Lenni Brenner on Zionist ‘Collaboration’ With the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti-Semitic hoax my ass!
> 
> Your beloved zionists collaborated directly with the nazis to create Israel.
> 
> *...the collaboration in the 1930s between Zionist leaders and Nazi apparatchiks, like Eichmann, is a historical fact...*
> 
> *So good were the relations between the Zionist movement and the Nazis that after the Head of the Jewish Desk at the Gestapo, Baron von Mildenstein went to Palestine for 6 months in 1933, at the invitation of the Labour Zionist movement, they struck a medal in celebration of their good relations...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ben Gurion argued that in any conflict of interest between saving individual Jews and the good of the Zionist enterprise, the enterprise must come first.  * Consequently the Zionist leadership opposed the Kindertransport which brought 10,000 German Jewish children to England....*
> 
> There is so much more here...'
> Is Zionism Antisemitic?
Click to expand...



You post an article written by a Jew who views everything from the prism of Communism.
Communism = Russia =  the country which created the Palestinian National Identity in 1964 because Israel refused to become a Communist Country.

But here is some more about Rosselson for anyone interested in finding out what makes a Jew turn against Judaism and Israel (he has no knowledge or understanding of what he believes in anymore than so many others do)

Comparing Nazis to Jews? Leon Rosselson explains 'The Ballad of Rivka & Mohammed'

*Not a nation, not a religion*
If you want to understand how Rosselson’s Jewish and communist roots have informed his songwriting you can find it beautifully set out in a song called *‘My Father’s Jewish World*‘.  Rosselson’s take on the Judaism he inherited from his parents is summed up in the chorus:

It’s not a nation

Not a religion

This Jewish Spirit is still unbroken

It’s like the candle that mocks the darkness

It’s like the song that shatters the silence

It’s like the fool that laughs at the dragon

It’s like the spark that signals rebellion

It’s like the dance that circles unending

------------------------

Written by a Jew hater (yes, even Jews can hate Jews, as Christians hate Christians and Muslims hate Muslims) for any Jew hater who will listen.

When a Jew does not know the meaning of the word Zionism, and creates another definition for it.........in order to help destroy the country he should be defending instead........

It is the definition of being "stupid".

No different from Sand, Fikelstein, Pappe and many others.

Nothing new on this planet.

People misunderstand the group they came from, or have different ideas for it, demand changes, are rejected, turn against it, and work towards its destruction.

Truly....what else is new in the Paul Of Tarsus Syndrome ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now, where could Leon Rosselson have gotten the idea that:

<<Like many educated, secular German-speaking Jews, Herzl despised the mass of Eastern European Jews. The first solution to the ‘Jewish problem’ offered by the founding father of Zionism was a mass conversion to Catholicism in Vienna’s St Stephen’s Cathedral. The one language that was forbidden to be spoken in Herzl’s ideal Jewish state was Yiddish.>>>

as stated here:

Is Zionism Antisemitic?

When a biography of Hezl says the absolute opposite:

http://www.muhlenberg.edu/library/guides/libinst/jewish_studies/herzl.pdf

page 54 and 55

"Mass conversion to Catholicism"  ??  Really  ??
Yiddish would be forbidden in the Jewish State??   Really?


81 years old, or 18, Leon Rosselson is the perfect Poster Boy to all Jew haters.

"See???   A JEW SAID IT  !!!!

So, it MUST BE TRUE  !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab states that reject Israel today forget that they themselves would not exist without the Mandate system – a point seldom if ever acknowledged in public forums where the legitimacy of Israel is debated.


If there is any Palestinian desire for a two-state solution, it is questionable: according to current maps of "Palestine," and the New Hamas Charter, it is supposed to be _on_ its neighbouring state, Israel; not _next_ to it. The wish of Palestinian leaders to have a Palestinian state is never realized _solely_ due to the unending rejection of their Jewish neighbour.


Article 19 of the New Charter repeats that there will never be peace so long as Israel still exists. It declares: "We do not leave any part of the Palestinians' land, under any circumstances, conditions or pressure, as long as the occupation remains. Hamas refuses any alternative which is not the whole liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea."

(full article online)

How New is the New Hamas Charter?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nasreen Qadri is an Israeli Arab singer who became famous when she won a TV singing competition in 2014.

Qadri has been named to sing in both Israel's Remembrance Day and Independence Day ceremonies.

She says she is part of this country and represents it therefore it's an honor for her to sing at those ceremonies and that it gives her a sense of belonging. She hopes this will convey a message of peace and brotherhood and against racism and violence.

Proud Israeli Arab-Muslim to sing at Yom Ha'atzmaut, Yom HaZikaron ceremonies ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The rediscovery of the original telegram is significant. It confirms that there was a partnership between Nazi-Germany, the Arabs of Palestine and the Arab World. This alliance was based on their mutual support for the destruction of World Jewry, which both sides openly declared to be a shared interest and the basis of their friendship. The purpose of this telegram was to reaffirm publicly the existence of this partnership and the transaction it represented. The following is the text of Heinrich Himmler’s shameless telegram: 

TO THE GRAND MUFTI AMIN EL HUSSEINI, BERLIN

FROM ITS BEGINNING THE NATIONAL SOCIALIST MOVEMENT OF GREATER GERMANY5HAS INSCRIBED THE STRUGGLE AGAINST WORLD JEWRY ON ITS BANNER. THEREFORE IT HAS ALWAYS FOLLOWED WITH SPECIAL SYMPATHY THE STRUGGLE OF THE FREEDOM – LOVING ARABS, FOREMOST IN PALESTINE, AGAINST THE JEWISH INTRUDERS. THE RECOGNITION OF THIS ENEMY AND OUR COMMON STRUGGLE AGAINST HIM FORM THE FIRM FOUNDATION OF THE NATURAL ALLIANCE BETWEEN NATIONAL-SOCIALIST GREATER GERMANY AND THE FREEDOM-LOVING MUSLIMS OF THE WHOLE WORLD. ON THE ANNIVERSARY OF THE WRETCHED BALFOUR-DECLARATION I SEND YOU IN THIS SPIRIT MY HEARTFELT GREETINGS AND WISHES FOR THE SUCCESSFUL PURSUIT OF YOUR STRUGGLE UNTIL ITS ASSURED FINAL VICTORY. 


SIGNED REICHSFUEHRER-SS HEINRICH HIMMLER6

(ful article online)

The Recent Discovery of Heinrich Himmler’s Telegram of November 2, 1943, the Anniversary of the Balfour Declaration, to Amin al-Husseini, Mufti of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.  

(full article online)

UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.


Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.
Click to expand...


"Palestine's territorial waters"  ??
You are delusional.  Wake up !!!!

But here are some reason why Israel has been forced to keep a blockade of the coastal territory since 2007 (Which is the same reason why Egypt keep their blockade)

Remind us what happened in 2007 which forced Israel to take this actions......
Before 2007.....no blockade......

Now, if only you could figure out why.....

Israel halts 'weapons shipment from Iran' - BBC News

WATCH: Israel intercepts boat carrying rocket-making materials from Egypt to Gaza

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2007 - Wikipedia

HAMAS Rockets

Oh, look......even Btselem has a negative article about Hamas, Gaza and their No, No behavior.

Now, you go figure....

Rocket and mortar fire into Israel

Palestinian organizations that fire rockets and mortar shells into Israel openly declare that they intend to strike Israeli civilians, among other targets. Aiming attacks at civilians is both immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is defined a grave breach of the Fourth Geneva Convention and a war crime that cannot be justified, under any circumstance. Furthermore, the rockets and mortar shells are illegal weapons, even when aimed at military objects, as they are greatly imprecise and endanger civilians present both in the area from which they are fired and where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality.

-----------------

Figured it out, yet?


----------



## Hollie

*Israeli minister enraged at Hadash video glorifying terrorists that PMW exposed  - PMW Bulletins

Israeli minister enraged 
by Israeli-Arab party Hadash’s video
glorifying terrorist murderers, 
as was exposed by Palestinian Media Watch


*
In response to Hadash’s glorification of these terrorists, Minister Erdan addressed the Israeli Arab Parliament Members of Hadash – “the Democratic Front for Peace and Equality,” questioning their ethics and understanding of “democracy”:

Posted text: “[Israeli Arab] Hadash Party, what has not already been said about you? What red line have you not crossed? This time, as part of your solidarity with the terrorists’ hunger strike you chose to praise despicable murderers who are responsible for the deaths of dozens of Israelis. Yes, yes, a party in the Israeli Parliament praises accursed terrorists.


Lovely, lovely folks those Arab Death Cultists.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.
Click to expand...


It moves it into an issue of throttling Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It moves it into an issue of throttling Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.

The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "Palestine's territorial waters" ??
> You are delusional. Wake up !!!!


Israel controls *Gaza’s airspace and territorial waters* and has prevented the operation of an airport or seaport for the past two decades, rendering Palestinians in Gaza dependent on foreign ports to travel abroad.

Unwilling or Unable


----------



## Sixties Fan

When oh when, is anyone going to make a film about the British Mandate for Palestine and how the Jews got S-C-R-E-W-E-D by the British and the Mufti?

_The Promise_ is a serious milestone because, believe it or not, it is the first major motion picture to be made about the Armenian Genocide. The last attempt was in the 70s with a film called _The 40 Days of Musa Dagh_, based on the best-selling book of the same name which was developed at MGM. The film never got off the ground because as it gathered steam for production, the Turkish Ambassador visited the producers in Hollywood and effectively stopped the film.

'The Promise': A Film Has Finally Been Made About The Armenian Genocide And You Need To Watch


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When oh when, is anyone going to make a film about the British Mandate for Palestine and how the Jews got S-C-R-E-W-E-D by the British and the Mufti?


You're joking, right? If it wasn't for the Mandate, there would be no Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It moves it into an issue of throttling Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise *peacefully* and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
Click to expand...


You can not possibly have failed to notice the word "peacefully" in there.  I highlighted it for you anyway.  Peoples have a right to peaceful independence.  They do not have a right to commit war crimes against their neighboring peoples.  ALL peoples have a right to peaceful independence. 

All peoples.  As confirmed by your own link:

_1. The subjection of peoples to alien subjugation, domination and exploitation constitutes a denial of fundamental human rights, is contrary to the Charter of the United Nations and is an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation.

2. All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
_
That includes the Jewish people. 


And before you go all "but...territorial integrity" on me -- that term has NEVER been interpreted to mean that one of two competing peoples must get ALL of the territory claimed and the other gets nothing.  Territory has always been divided to accommodate both peoples.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text is clearly misleading, as Gaza shares a border with Egypt as well as Israel. The security fence (“wall”) separates Israel and Gaza, but can’t reasonably be characterised in a way suggesting it’s completely surrounding the territory. The error is not insignificant, as the words “around Gaza” (intentionally or otherwise) reinforce the oft-repeated narrative falsely suggesting that Gaza is a “an open-air prison”.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UKMW prompts improvement to Indy headline suggesting there’s an Israeli wall around Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it is a joint effort between Israel and Egypt does not mean Gaza is not a prison. The blockade of Palestine's territorial waters removes it from being a border issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It moves it into an issue of throttling Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
Click to expand...


That's noteworthy. 

Discuss for us the Hamas charter and their stated agenda.

And yes, the Israeli right to Independence is confirmed by what you cut and pasted


----------



## Sixties Fan

Calls to apologize for Balfour have been spreading since the 99th anniversary of the document, and even Mahmoud Abbas has been publicly insisting on an apology.

After some 13,000 signatures were received, the British Government responded with a resounding no:

 The Balfour Declaration is an historic statement for which HMG does not intend to apologise. We are proud of our role in creating the State of Israel. The task now is to encourage moves towards peace.

(full article online)

British government officially refuses to apologize for Balfour Declaration ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazing Arab essay on how the Arabs have screwed everything up for decades




Yemen Jews en route to Israel, 1949

Al Arab, a UK-based pan-Arab newspaper, has an unusual article by UAE writer Salem Hamid, that compares how the Arab world has made mistake after mistake when dealing with the Jews and Zionists.

(vide essay online)

Amazing Arab essay on how the Arabs have screwed everything up for decades ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The problem of UN-sponsored schools using anti-Israel textbooks from Palestinian Authority has often been noted. Yet, UNRWA's failure to deal with the problem continues.

Beyond the texts being used, the teachers themselves reinforce the anti-Israel bias. In February 2017, UN Watch came out with its report: Poisoning Palestinian Children: A Report on UNRWA Teachers' Incitement to Jihadist Terrorism and Antisemitism.

This video gives a small taste of the anti-Israel prejudice UNRWA allows:

(full article and video online)

UNRWA, UNIFIL and the Ongoing Problem of the UN's Anti-Israel Bias (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Don’t just take my own word for it. Here is how the _Times_ itself reported the situation, in its May 15, 1948 edition. The newspaper carried the text of Israel’s Declaration of Independence: “In the midst of wanton aggression we call upon the Arab inhabitants of the State of Israel to return to the ways of peace and play their part in the development of the state, with full and equal citizenship and due representation in all its bodies and institutions, provisional or permanent.”

The newspaper reported that Arab troops were massing for an invasion, and that “the Arab League’s General Secretariat proclaimed last night that a state of war exists between the Arab countries and Palestine Jewry.”

And under the headline “Haganah Reports Capture of Acre,” the_ Times_ reported, “a United Press dispatch from Haifa and Arab sources in Beirut, Lebanon, reported the Jewish capture of Ez Zib and El Bassa, two small towns between Acre and the Lebanese border. [Sumaria, in the same region, was also reported captured.]”

As Ephraim Karsh detailed in his 2000 _Commentary_ article“Were the Palestinians Expelled?” some of the Palestinian Arab flight during 1948 was engendered by Arabs. Jews were urging the Arabs to stay. It was a wartime situation in which not only “Zionist forces,” but also surrounding Arab armies, were on the move.

As for the particular case of Al-Sumeiriya, details are scant, but those there are, even from sources highly sympathetic to the Arab side of the story, suggest a narrative that conflicts with the _Times_ fantasy of a Zionist occupation and destruction.

(full article online)

New York Times Marks Holocaust Remembrance Day by Defending Iran and Smearing Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

My younger brother, Salim, was one such first responder – a dedicated police officer who loved his job, loved serving his country and fellow citizens, and who in 2002 ran straight into danger when he heard a Palestinian terrorist throwing grenades and shooting up the Seafood Market restaurant in Tel Aviv.

With two innocent civilians on the ground dying or already dead and over a dozen others wounded, Salim charged the terrorist and shot him before he could kill more innocent people. But as Salim moved in to see if the terrorist was wearing a suicide explosive belt, the wounded terrorist suddenly thrust a knife into my brother, killing him.

The man who organized that attack was Marwan Barghouti.

When I heard that The New York Times gave him a stage from which to launch his mass prison hunger strike and called him a “Palestinian leader and parliamentarian,” my blood boiled. This is the cold-blooded killer who orchestrated murderous attacks and sent terrorists to hurt innocent people.

My younger brother died and our family has been grieving since.

I am a proud member of Israel’s Druse community.

(full article online)

Barghouti is a convicted murderer. Nothing more


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel on Tuesday appointed the first-ever female judge to serve in the country’s sharia court system.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email 
and never miss our top stories FREE SIGN UP!

The unanimous appointment of Hana Khatib, hailed by some Arab lawmakers as “historic,” was carried out by the Committee to Elect sharia judges, known as _qadis_, which is headed by Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked.

Khatib is from the town of Tamra, located in the lower Galilee region. She practices family and sharia law, according to an online advertisement for her firm.

Sharia courts in Israel deal with personal status issues for the Muslim community, such as marriage, divorce, conversion, inheritance and prevention of domestic violence.

(full article online)

In ‘historic’ step, first female judge appointed to Israel’s sharia courts


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Official PA TV reporter:* "Dear viewers, we are transmitting to you from the home of heroic prisoner As'ad Zo'rob..." 
*Brother of murderer:* "He is a hero, and is everything to us. He has made us proud."
*Official PA TV reporter:* "Of course, this prisoner is a [source of] pride for your family and all of Palestine."
[Official PA TV, I Call You, April 3, 2017]

Palestinian Media Watch has documented the participation of PA TV at a similar birthday party for terrorist Abbas Al-Sayid who is serving 35 life sentences  for planning two suicide bombings, one in 2002 at a Passover celebration, killing 30 Israelis, and another in 2001, killing 5 and wounding 100.

(full article online)

PA TV honors murderer by joining family’s birthday party - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Arabs on social media are complaining about how Abbas is interested in meeting Ahlam while the prisoners are suffering on their hunger strike.

One said that this was an insult to the Palestinian people.

Because of the criticism, the official PA media have not been showing these photos or reporting on his meetings with the singer.

(full article and photos online)

Star-struck Mahmoud Abbas under fire for meeting famous singer twice in three months ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Calls to apologize for Balfour have been spreading since the 99th anniversary of the document, and even Mahmoud Abbas has been publicly insisting on an apology.
> 
> After some 13,000 signatures were received, the British Government responded with a resounding no:
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an historic statement for which HMG does not intend to apologise. We are proud of our role in creating the State of Israel. The task now is to encourage moves towards peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> British government officially refuses to apologize for Balfour Declaration ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*Israel Is Our Shield*

The Jewish Homeland was set up solely as a decoy to the next jihad.  The Ottoman Turkish one had just ended.  Wise European leaders knew another jihad was inevitable and that the World War had left them too weak to put it down without a decoy to distract it for decades.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> The problem of UN-sponsored schools using anti-Israel textbooks from Palestinian Authority has often been noted. Yet, UNRWA's failure to deal with the problem continues.
> 
> Beyond the texts being used, the teachers themselves reinforce the anti-Israel bias. In February 2017, UN Watch came out with its report: Poisoning Palestinian Children: A Report on UNRWA Teachers' Incitement to Jihadist Terrorism and Antisemitism.
> 
> This video gives a small taste of the anti-Israel prejudice UNRWA allows:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> UNRWA, UNIFIL and the Ongoing Problem of the UN's Anti-Israel Bias (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*A Petting Zoo for Plutocratic Multicultie Degenerates*

Every civilized nation should get out of the UN.  The fact that they don't proves that the transnational ruling class is riddled with feralphile appeasers.  Just as the League of Nations was useless against the Nazis, the United Nations is useless against the Nazislamis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘I am a Muslim Arab and an Israeli Zionist, and I love the Jewish people’

One of the most patriotic families in Israel lives just a few kilometers from the Gaza Strip. The father—a former Gazan—wears a medallion with the map of Israel and a Star of David around his neck, two of his sons are IDF soldiers who are willing ‘to die for the State of Israel,’ and they all feel a strong connection to Judaism. Years after being smuggled into Israel following the father’s secret collaboration with the Shin Bet, they declare: ‘We have no other country.’

(full article online)

Ynetnews News - ‘I am a Muslim Arab and an Israeli Zionist, and I love the Jewish people’


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Calls to apologize for Balfour have been spreading since the 99th anniversary of the document, and even Mahmoud Abbas has been publicly insisting on an apology.
> 
> After some 13,000 signatures were received, the British Government responded with a resounding no:
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an historic statement for which HMG does not intend to apologise. We are proud of our role in creating the State of Israel. The task now is to encourage moves towards peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> British government officially refuses to apologize for Balfour Declaration ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




_...establishing a homeland for the Jewish people in the land to which they had such strong historical and religious ties was the right and moral thing to do..._
_
_
Was then.  Is now.  And will be into the future, and always.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calls to apologize for Balfour have been spreading since the 99th anniversary of the document, and even Mahmoud Abbas has been publicly insisting on an apology.
> 
> After some 13,000 signatures were received, the British Government responded with a resounding no:
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an historic statement for which HMG does not intend to apologise. We are proud of our role in creating the State of Israel. The task now is to encourage moves towards peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> British government officially refuses to apologize for Balfour Declaration ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _...establishing a homeland for the Jewish people in the land to which they had such strong historical and religious ties was the right and moral thing to do...
> 
> _
> Was then.  Is now.  And will be into the future, and always.
Click to expand...


Removing the native people from their homeland just because they converted to Christianity and Islam was one of the stupidest colonial enterprises.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“When they came in 30 years ago, they took over the city. They outlawed alcohol and made it policy to prevent people from prospering. They don’t take care of the city; they don’t pave the streets, fix the playgrounds or make youth centers. We went without a public library for six years...

“When people ask for the things that cities are meant to have, the municipality blames Israel. They say that Israel charges them so much that they cannot get things done.

“And yet, somehow within days of collecting taxes, city officials have new cars. It’s a closed circle that feeds on itself; a steady diet of corruption, lack of municipal services, and anti-Israel indoctrination. They are sabotaging the city and blaming Israel for it in order to keep the locals isolated and dependent.

(full article online)

How did a Muslim Arab turn into a pro-Israel activist?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The idea of Israel building a visitor center in the site of the most important Jewish graveyard in the world, not to mention a hugely important Christian site, is simply anathema to Peace Now, who believes that Jews have no rights to their ancient capital and the thousands of Jewish graves should be under Muslim control, just as they were from 1949-1967, when Jordan used gravestones for walls of latrines and road construction.

In short, by Peace Now mentioning how "close" this is to the "Haram A-Sharif" it shows that the supposedly Jewish organization is trying to stir up Muslim anger at Israel, not to minimize it. It also shows how little this "human rights' organization cares about the rights of any humans who are not Arab.

This is, as Professor Richard Landes likes to say, proleptic dhimmitude.

(full article online)

Peace Now upset at idea of Israel holding onto ancient Jewish Mount of Olives cemetery ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you would have invested equal amounts in all these companies a year ago, you would have made an astounding 50% profit. (The Dow Jones Industrial Average gained 16% in that time period. The top funds rated by Kiplinger for the past year made about 30%.)

It is every investor's dream to beat the market. Thanks to BDS, now we can! (And Sodastream, the one company BDS hates the most, has done unbelievably well!)



Invest in BDS-banned companies and make LOTS of money! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, the ITIC – quoting Hamas linked sources – reported that al Hindi was presented by UNRWA with the choice of resignation (together with preservation of his social benefits) or dismissal. The ITIC also noted that it is unclear whether al Hindi’s resignation applies both to his position as chairman of the UNRWA staff union and his concurrent post as the principal of an UNRWA school.

(full article online)

Follow up on a Gaza story ignored by the BBC


----------



## Sixties Fan

..Even if you believe (as I do) that BDS campaigns are just the means to inject a steady drip of anti-Israel venom into the minds of impressionable students, we can fight against that campaign more effectively if we don’t treat such votes as stunning victories, harrowing near misses, or terrible blows. Rather, we should see them for what they are: the boobie prize the boycotters are forced to content themselves with in an era when boycotts are nowhere to be seen, investment in the Jewish state continues to skyrocket, and the only sanctions being enacted are by dozens of state legislatures and the US government to condemn the aptly named BDS “movement.”

Should we be Taking Student Government Divestment Votes Seriously? (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Enacting the bill would make Minnesota the 19th state to ban dealings with BDS-compliant businesses through laws or executive orders. Unlike laws in some other states, the Minnesota bills do not extend their protections to boycotts that solely target settlements.

Minnesota legislature approves anti-BDS measure


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind

(vide video online)


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind
> 
> (vide video online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Rochman got his chance to ask Barghouti a question, it was blunt.

“As a part of the pro-Israel community at Columbia University I can tell you that I don’t know one person on Israel’s side that denies Palestinian human rights or that doesn’t want to find a solution to achieve coexistence,” Rochman said. “It seems to me that the only way in which someone can be ‘pro-Palestinian’ today is one in which they must be entirely anti-Israel.

“BDS is yet another platform that promotes this polarization on campus which not only prevents people from coming together, but also forces the hand of individuals with compassion to hate another people. It seems like continuing on this path will only further the status quo and conflict.

“As a strategist, where do you think this polarization will lead?”

Barghouti’s answer was a repetition of the mantra: “BDS fights oppression and apartheid, and we will continue to push for justice in Palestine.”

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ish-students-at-columbia-u-in-nyc/2017/04/25/


----------



## louie888

Why did you think that we would not discuss Jewish terrorists? Oh yeah, you don't think.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> “When they came in 30 years ago, they took over the city. They outlawed alcohol and made it policy to prevent people from prospering. They don’t take care of the city; they don’t pave the streets, fix the playgrounds or make youth centers. We went without a public library for six years...
> 
> “When people ask for the things that cities are meant to have, the municipality blames Israel. They say that Israel charges them so much that they cannot get things done.
> 
> “And yet, somehow within days of collecting taxes, city officials have new cars. It’s a closed circle that feeds on itself; a steady diet of corruption, lack of municipal services, and anti-Israel indoctrination. They are sabotaging the city and blaming Israel for it in order to keep the locals isolated and dependent.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How did a Muslim Arab turn into a pro-Israel activist?


*Anti-Semitism Always Leaves a Yellow Stain*

That's exactly the way the European ruling classes used anti-semitism for centuries.  And the gutless peasants jumped on it as an excuse to let their Masters oppress them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Official PA daily_ Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, April 18, 2017]

A cartoon in the official Palestinian Authority daily illustrated the blood cult ideology often disseminated by the PA and Fatah, which promotes the message that the land needs Palestinian blood in order to thrive. In the cartoon above, a prisoner is watering the soil with blood directly from his vein and a plant is successfully sprouting.

Palestinian Media Watch has shown that Fatah promotes a "the-land-needs-your-blood" ideology, even to children:
"Teach your children... 
there is a seed in the soil
if you water it with blood, 
it will sprout a revolution"
[Facebook, "Fatah - The Main Page ," Jan. 6, 2014]

(full article online)

Palestinian blood cult: Water the soil with your blood - PMW Bulletins


----------



## montelatici

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from
time to time, with the blood of patriots...."

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yeah.....ALL JEWS had converted to Christianity......or to later....Islam.....Yeah....Yeah....Yeah....
------------
The artifact, the first of its kind made of the precious material bearing Jewish iconography, was among an assortment of discoveries made by the Israel Antiquities Authority amid new excavations carried out as part of the restoration of the ancient port. It was found close to a Roman-era temple dedicated to Augustus Caesar that was constructed by King Herod in the first century BCE, but dates to the fourth or fifth centuries CE.




Unique mother-of-pearl menorah etching found in ancient Caesarea


----------



## Sixties Fan

British pride.....has been giving the British problems for centuries:

WHY DID Shaw not order the evacuation of the hotel?

Twenty-three years after the explosion - when he was interviewed for a Voice of Israel radio program - this was still a mystery to Begin: "...It didn't occur to them that we really had smuggled explosives into the hotel. As I've said before, it was a fortress, and it was hard for them to imagine us succeeding in penetrating the wire fence, evading the mobile patrols and the machine-gun emplacements and all the rest; and then there's the matter of the incendiary bomb outside, the one that preceded the main explosion - maybe they thought that was it, end of story! Perhaps they thought it was all a joke at their expense, meant as a blow to the prestige of the British government and the British empire; the Jews wanted to see the British ruling class running in panic from the hotel...They all should have gotten out, and what would it have mattered if it did turn out to be a false alarm, or just a smoke-bomb or something? If they assumed the warning wasn't serious and the intention was to humiliate them, that could explain why they preferred to stay put. And there's a third possibility: they were simply afraid to come out. Perhaps they thought we wanted to get them out of the fortress and into the open so we could ambush them. But of course these are only speculations. No one will know for certain, so long as Mr. Shaw declines to explain his reasons for not evacuating the hotel, despite the warning that was received."

Despite the bombing's importance, the contentious nature of the affair prevented the accurate recording of the chain of events leading up to it. The official account of the attack was not publicized by the Defense Ministry until the past few years. British accounts were kept confidential for 30 years, and to date some relevant documents remain closed in the British Foreign Office.

According to Neil Cobbett, of the British Public Record Office, certain documents pertaining to the bombing are kept closed because they may "cause distress to former members of the government, or personnel, or to public opinion."

Daled Amos: Video: The King David Hotel Bomb Warning Controversy


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind
> 
> (vide video online)


Why did you think that we would not discuss Jewish terrorists? Oh yeah, you don't think.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At first, the Mandatory government denied having received a phone warning, but testimony submitted to the interrogating judge made it clear beyond a doubt that such a warning had in fact been given. Moreover, _The Palestine Post_ phone operator attested under oath to the police that, immediately after receiving the message, she had called the duty officer at the police station. The French Consulate staff opened their windows, as they had been told to do by the anonymous woman who had phoned; this was further evidence of the warnings.

Other evidence suggests that the large number of casualties was due to numerous flaws in the security arrangements at the King David and a series of errors. The phone warning was disregarded, and although a warning signal was given, an all-clear was sounded shortly before the explosion.

The King David Hotel bombing: Letting the people judge the truth


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you think that we would not discuss Jewish terrorists? Oh yeah, you don't think.
Click to expand...



Correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you the one who posed as "NaziMick" and therefore is a Nazi in each and every way?

Discuss "Jewish Terrorism" all you like.  Jews defending their ancient land from invading Arabs and British interests (the British really wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves, that is why they refused to leave and stopped Jewish immigration to the area, and THAT, after giving 77 % of Jewish land to the Hashemite Arabs in 1925)

The British, the Germans, the Arabs and many others = First class thieves and murderers

Call Any Jew a Terrorist all you like.

Because you are terrified of looking at yourself in the mirror


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Red Cross was very familiar with the regime in South Africa during Apartheid, and we respond to anyone who makes the argument that Israel is an apartheid state: No, there is no apartheid here.There isn't a regime here that is based on the superiority of one race over another; there is no disenfranchisement of basic human rights based on so-called racial inferiority. What does exist here is a bloody national conflict, the most prominent and tragic feature being that it is decades long, and there is occupation. Not apartheid.

ICRC emphatically says no extrajudicial killings, no apartheid in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbad Yahiya's novel takes aim at Palestinian taboos such as fanaticism, Islamic extremism and homosexuality. The novel's publisher has been arrested and a warrant has been issued for the arrest of Yahiya.


The head of the Union of Palestinian Writers, Murad Sudani, attacked the writer and called for an exemplary punishment. Ghassan Khader, a Facebook user, wrote on his page that Yahiya "should be killed".


We could go on with this list of Palestinian intellectuals who paid a high price for daring to speak the truth to Mahmoud Abbas and his corrupt circle on many issues: coexistence with the Jews, secularism, sexual freedom, freedom of conscience, human rights, or telling the truth about the Holocaust.


A Palestinian state created with the current Palestinian Authority would destroy freedom of conscience for journalists and writers; exile Christians and homosexuals; torture Arab inmates; impose sharia as the only law, and put people to death for "atheism" and "apostasy" (read, conversion to Christianity).


(full article online)

A Palestinian State or an Islamist Tyranny?


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Abbas and his advisors prepare for the May 3 meeting with Trump, thousands of Palestinians gathered in Ramallah to call on Arab armies to "liberate Palestine, from the (Jordan) river to the (Mediterranean) sea." The Palestinians also called for replacing Israel with an Islamic Caliphate.


It is possible that deep inside, Abbas and many of his top aides identify with the goals of Hizb ut Tahrir, namely the elimination of Israel. Abbas also wishes to use these Islamic extremists to depict himself as the "good guy" versus the "bad guys." This is a ploy intended to dupe Westerners into giving him more funds "out of fear that the Islamists may take over."


Abbas's claim that he seeks a just and comprehensive peace with Israel is refuted by fact after fact on the ground. His sweet-talk about peace and the two-state solution will have far less impact on Palestinians than the voices of Hizb ut Tahrir and its sister groups, which strive to "liberate Palestine, from the river to the sea."


(full article online)

Palestinians: The Secret West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

If you saw *our report yesterday* about a stabbing attack on Israelis at Hawara Checkpoint in the Samaria District, you'll know that the assailant failed in his mission and ended the day yesterday in Beilinson Hospital being treated for serious bullet wounds. His name is Amjad Maher Jaafar(*Haaretz *gives his surname not as Jaafar but as Salah), his home is in Balata, a bustling neighbourhood (though often called a refugee camp) of the Palestinian Arab city of Nablus, and he is 17.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 26-Apr-17: Another Arab-on-Israeli stabbing today; same site as yesterday and assailant is related to yesterday's knifer


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you think that we would not discuss Jewish terrorists? Oh yeah, you don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you the one who posed as "NaziMick" and therefore is a Nazi in each and every way?
> 
> Discuss "Jewish Terrorism" all you like.  Jews defending their ancient land from invading Arabs and British interests (the British really wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves, that is why they refused to leave and stopped Jewish immigration to the area, and THAT, after giving 77 % of Jewish land to the Hashemite Arabs in 1925)
> 
> The British, the Germans, the Arabs and many others = First class thieves and murderers
> 
> Call Any Jew a Terrorist all you like.
> 
> Because you are terrified of looking at yourself in the mirror
Click to expand...


The Zionists were in Europe.  The native people, Christian and Muslim, were in Palestine.  Ergo, the native people could not be the invaders. The Jews are the invading terrorists.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


>




Ha.  Yeah.  Saudia Arabia was congratulated not that long ago for starting a Girl's Council whose mission is to increase the empowerment of women and give voice to their concerns.  

Of course, the group HAS NO WOMEN IN IT.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Menachem Begin speaks his mind
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you think that we would not discuss Jewish terrorists? Oh yeah, you don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you the one who posed as "NaziMick" and therefore is a Nazi in each and every way?
> 
> Discuss "Jewish Terrorism" all you like.  Jews defending their ancient land from invading Arabs and British interests (the British really wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves, that is why they refused to leave and stopped Jewish immigration to the area, and THAT, after giving 77 % of Jewish land to the Hashemite Arabs in 1925)
> 
> The British, the Germans, the Arabs and many others = First class thieves and murderers
> 
> Call Any Jew a Terrorist all you like.
> 
> Because you are terrified of looking at yourself in the mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists were in Europe.  The native people, Christian and Muslim, were in Palestine.  Ergo, the native people could not be the invaders. The Jews are the invading terrorists.
Click to expand...


Your so-called "native people, Christian and muslim", were simply invaders and colonists from earlier Crusader colonist - invasions and Muslim invaders - squatters. Ergo, your arbitrary use and assignment of the "Joooooo invader" slogan is merely a reflection of your biases and hatreds.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Aqsa Brigades have been responsible for numerous terror attacks, including some of the most heinous suicide bombings of the second intifada, killing well over a hundred Israelis.

And Mahmoud Abbas' Palestinian Authority  is on their side.

So why exactly does the world consider the PA to be moderate again?

(article, video and photos online)

Officially designated Palestinian terror group holds rally under auspices of PA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's news, illustrated:





UPDATE: Actually, some Gazans are blaming ...UNRWA!





Middle East conflict in a nutshell (poster) (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The dictionary definition of incitement is _"something that encourages people to be violent or commit crimes, or the deliberate act of encouraging violence or crime."_
_
Writers like me, organizations like Palestinian Media Watch and MEMRI, and the State of Isael itself have accurately and effectively documented thousands of cases of incitement in Palestinian media and from Palestinian leaders, directly encouraging their people to act violently and encouraging terror by praising and paying the terrorists and their families.

In this document they portray legitimate political positions and policies as  "incitement". Here is every category of "incitement" they list:

"Israel's incitement against the two state solution"
"Expand existing settlements"
"'Land Theft Law'"
"Jerusalem: 'Eternal and Undivided Capital of the Jewish People'"
"Incitement against Palestinian prisoners"
One specific example of "incitement" listed is saying that Marwan Barghouti is a murderer.

Another is a statement from the Prime Minister's office that "We are in the land of the Bible, in the city of Jerusalem. Everything that happened there happened here. This is our land, our heritage, our book, our story, our faith and our hope."

Yes, the PLO officially claims that mentioning that the Bible is the story of the Jewish people is "incitement."

That mentioning the importance of Jerusalem to Jews is "incitement."

That noting that prisoners who tried to, or succeeded in, murdering innocent civilians are terrorists is "incitement."

That making legal claims on parts of the Land of Israel is "incitement."

They know that they are lying. But that is what the PLO does.

(full article online)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA-USA doesn't want to talk about the infighting between Palestinian leaders over who pays for the fuel. No one will donate to help a dysfunctional "state"  which can't even get it together to help their own people.

Actually, the Gaza power plant never reached anything close to full capacity since it was built in 2002, because Gaza power lines couldn't handle that amount. The most it ever generated was 90 MW out of 140 MW capacity; recently it was generating around 70 MW  while Israel supplies 120 MW directly to Gaza.

And Israel has not limited the amount of fuel to Gaza in years. The "blockade" has nothing to do with why the power plant has no fuel.

UNRWA does not buy or provide fuel for Gaza. This fundraiser is meant to appeal to the donors by saying how terrible those sieging, blockading Israelis are for making Gazan lives awful, without noting that UNRWA is not even helping them get electricity or fuel.

And all without saying a negative word about Hamas and the PA who every Gazan knows are the ones to blame for this problem.

Of course, we already knew that UNRWA-USA workers arerabidly anti-Israel.

UPDATE: JPost reports
 The Palestinian Authority informed Israel that it is stopping all payments for electricity that enters Gaza through 10 electrical lines, the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories said on Thursday.

(full article online)

UNRWA-USA lies again to fundraise, falsely blaming Israel for Gaza power woes (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.  

“We must expel Arabs and take their place”.

Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.

“We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.” 

Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:

The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine. 

In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.

"All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."

(full article online)

No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”


----------



## montelatici

Still pushing the propaganda.  Aren't we lucky to have a Hasbara trained shill in our midst.  It is enttertaining, to say the least. A constant stream of propaganda which would make Goebbels proud.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Still pushing the propaganda.  Aren't we lucky to have a Hasbara trained shill in our midst.  It is enttertaining, to say the least. A constant stream of propaganda which would make Goebbels proud.



This coming from the Shirley Temper YouTube video groupie.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If a future "State" cannot pay its workers, and do anything useful with the Billions of dollars always given to it (where real States being given much less make better use of their donated money), then what is the point of continuing to waste that money of this never to be "State"?

----------
With deepening economic crisis, PA government cuts salaries to productive workers in Gaza but not to non-productive terrorists in prison

PLO Director of Prisoners’ Affairs:
“The cuts approved by the [PA] Palestinian government to the salaries of the state employees in Gaza will not harm the released prisoners or the prisoners in the Israeli occupation’s prisons”

PA Prime Minister calls for release of Palestinian murderers:
We need “to release all of the prisoners without exception”

(full article online)

PA cuts salaries to Gaza workers, but not to terrorist prisoners - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

I suppose this is rather stupid, but I find "trolling" antisemitic Facebook pages to be kind-of a kick.

There is a page called "Israel is a War Criminal" that I recently became aware of and - as one would expect - they specialize in separating out Jewish people in Israel, if not pro-Israel Jews, more generally, as a unique evil.

Therefore this morning I dropped in briefly to say hello with this little message:

_Good morning anti-Zionists! How are you guys today? One of the things that give me a great deal of satisfaction is the knowledge that the Jewish people, after 2,000 years of diaspora have reconstituted our ancient homeland and reclaimed Jerusalem, the ancient capital of the Jewish people. That in itself is a very beautiful thing, I can hardly even tell you. But, y’know, when the Jews who arrived in the Land of Israel from the concentration camps nobody thought that they could actually beat the combined Arab armies. But nobody quite realized that the combined Arab armies were so feminine. _

_Former dhimmis, along with Jewish women and half-starved Holocaust survivors actually beat the very cream of the Arab fighting forces in 1948 to re-establish Jewish sovereignty on historically Jewish land. And then to see this small struggling country not only survive but thrive just fills my heart with joy and gladness for the redemption of the Jewish people. Now, of course, Israel is a world leader in a variety of areas including technical and medical sciences, water reclamation, agriculture, not to mention arts and letters. Some of the top universities in the world are in that country. It’s really very gratifying._

_Peace to you, please, my friends._
_
Israel Thrives: Fun with antisemitic anti-Zionists_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The specifics are...unclear.

Maybe he should sue the Arab leaders, including Palestinian Arab leaders, who refused to accept the UN resolution that would have given them a state in 1947!

Please, please sue the British government, Abbas. Sue them to demand an apology. Sue them to demand money. Sue them as publicly and noisily as possible. If you cant find a legal excuse to sue, please continue to threaten a lawsuit anyway.

It is a sure way to lose support for your cause in the West, as people are slowly realizing that the Palestinian Authority is more interested in stunts than peace. The Arab world is already there, and your actions are the surest way to ensure that your people will be whining about their terrible lives in their villas in Ramallah for the next century.

(full article online)

Please, please sue Britain, Mahmoud Abbas! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Of course, thieves that get away with their thievery and oppressors that get away with their oppression of others are some of the most contented people in the world. What's new?  Defeating the native people of any land and colonizing the native people's land is always considered an achievement by the colonizer.  

The Europeans that invaded and colonized the Americas were extremely proud of the way they took the land away from the native people.  They had a name for it, "manifest destiny".  

Cecil Rhodes felt the same way about Rhodesia and so did the Boers about South Africa. 

Nothing new.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The specifics are...unclear.
> 
> Maybe he should sue the Arab leaders, including Palestinian Arab leaders, who refused to accept the UN resolution that would have given them a state in 1947!
> 
> Please, please sue the British government, Abbas. Sue them to demand an apology. Sue them to demand money. Sue them as publicly and noisily as possible. If you cant find a legal excuse to sue, please continue to threaten a lawsuit anyway.
> 
> It is a sure way to lose support for your cause in the West, as people are slowly realizing that the Palestinian Authority is more interested in stunts than peace. The Arab world is already there, and your actions are the surest way to ensure that your people will be whining about their terrible lives in their villas in Ramallah for the next century.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Please, please sue Britain, Mahmoud Abbas! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




The British covered themselves via Sir Alexander Cadogan's  "washing of British hands" regarding the matter.



"AD HOC COMMITTEE ON PALESTINE
24th Meeting GA/PAL/76
20 November 1947
PALESTINE COMMITTEE HEARS U.K. STAND AND ADJOURNS

SUB-COMMITTEES MEET

The Ad Hoc Committee on the Palestinian Question this afternoon heard a statement by Sir Alexander Cadogan (UK) on the position of this Government, which is the mandatory power, toward the reports of the two sub-committees, one on partition and the other on partition and the other on a unitary, independent state in Palestine.

After Sir Alexander had spoken the Committee adjourned to give members time to consult with each other and with their governments. The tow sub-committees were directed to meet later this afternoon, and the Ad Hoc Committee will meet again tomorrow morning.


"Sir Alexander added that it can hardly be imagined that the proposals made by subcommittee I would command the acquiescence of the Arab population, or that the proposals of subcommittee 2 would be accepted by the Jewish population of Palestine.

Sir Alexander then explained that the limits within which his Government are prepared to participate in giving effect to any settlement which fails to win approval of both Arabs and Jews in Palestine were clearly defined by the Colonial Secretary in the statement which he made to this Committee on 26 September. The United Kingdom Government, said Sir Alexander, have not since deviated, and cannot deviate, from the position which had been a at that early stage in the Committee’s discussions, and his task today was simply to apply the general principles contained in the Colonial Secretary’s statement to the specific proposals which are now before the Committee. He then recalled that those principles were:



*(1) That His Majesty’s Government could not play a major part in the implementation of a scheme that was not acceptable to both Arabs and Jews;*
*
https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unis...12966c9f443583e085256a7200661aab?OpenDocument*


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s a safe bet that many Birthright trips visit other parts of Jerusalem that the Arabs likewise consider “settlements”—French Hill, Ramot, Gilo, Talpiot Mizrach and more.

My point is not that the J Street U kids who visit these Israeli settlements are hypocrites. Maybe some are. Or maybe they’re just naive. Maybe they’re so poorly informed that they don’t even realize that when they visit the Western Wall and many other parts of Jerusalem, they are visiting “settlements.”

No, my point is that they—and the entire Jewish left—are kidding themselves if they think that Jewish settlements that are out in the hills of Judea and Samaria are the obstacle to peace. They’re fooling themselves if they think that getting Birthright to boycott Shiloh or Beit El or Kiryat Arba is going to advance the cause of peace. It won’t. Because if the day ever comes that

Israel tears down Shiloh or Beit El, that won’t bring peace. The Arabs consider the Western Wall and the Jewish Quarter to be “settlements,” too. And if they ever take over those places, then Haifa and Tel Aviv will be next on their march to “liberate Palestine.”

(full article online)

J Street embraces an Israeli settlement


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Of course, thieves that get away with their thievery and oppressors that get away with their oppression of others are some of the most contented people in the world. What's new?  Defeating the native people of any land and colonizing the native people's land is always considered an achievement by the colonizer.
> 
> The Europeans that invaded and colonized the Americas were extremely proud of the way they took the land away from the native people.  They had a name for it, "manifest destiny".
> 
> Cecil Rhodes felt the same way about Rhodesia and so did the Boers about South Africa.
> 
> Nothing new.



Was it your lack of knowledge regarding history that caused you to omit including the European xtian Crusaders and xtian Rome in your comment?

Odd that you rattle on with your cut and paste tirades about "native people" with reference to the geographic area of Pal'istan, (as opposed to your invented "country of Pal'istan"), yet you are befuddled about the European xtian invaders some how, like magic, becoming "indigenous Arabs-Moslems".

Your _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land_ must exist in some alternate universe that only you can access.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The specifics are...unclear.
> 
> Maybe he should sue the Arab leaders, including Palestinian Arab leaders, who refused to accept the UN resolution that would have given them a state in 1947!
> 
> Please, please sue the British government, Abbas. Sue them to demand an apology. Sue them to demand money. Sue them as publicly and noisily as possible. If you cant find a legal excuse to sue, please continue to threaten a lawsuit anyway.
> 
> It is a sure way to lose support for your cause in the West, as people are slowly realizing that the Palestinian Authority is more interested in stunts than peace. The Arab world is already there, and your actions are the surest way to ensure that your people will be whining about their terrible lives in their villas in Ramallah for the next century.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Please, please sue Britain, Mahmoud Abbas! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British covered themselves via Sir Alexander Cadogan's  "washing of British hands" regarding the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> "AD HOC COMMITTEE ON PALESTINE
> 24th Meeting GA/PAL/76
> 20 November 1947
> PALESTINE COMMITTEE HEARS U.K. STAND AND ADJOURNS
> 
> SUB-COMMITTEES MEET
> 
> The Ad Hoc Committee on the Palestinian Question this afternoon heard a statement by Sir Alexander Cadogan (UK) on the position of this Government, which is the mandatory power, toward the reports of the two sub-committees, one on partition and the other on partition and the other on a unitary, independent state in Palestine.
> 
> After Sir Alexander had spoken the Committee adjourned to give members time to consult with each other and with their governments. The tow sub-committees were directed to meet later this afternoon, and the Ad Hoc Committee will meet again tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> "Sir Alexander added that it can hardly be imagined that the proposals made by subcommittee I would command the acquiescence of the Arab population, or that the proposals of subcommittee 2 would be accepted by the Jewish population of Palestine.
> 
> Sir Alexander then explained that the limits within which his Government are prepared to participate in giving effect to any settlement which fails to win approval of both Arabs and Jews in Palestine were clearly defined by the Colonial Secretary in the statement which he made to this Committee on 26 September. The United Kingdom Government, said Sir Alexander, have not since deviated, and cannot deviate, from the position which had been a at that early stage in the Committee’s discussions, and his task today was simply to apply the general principles contained in the Colonial Secretary’s statement to the specific proposals which are now before the Committee. He then recalled that those principles were:
> 
> 
> 
> *(1) That His Majesty’s Government could not play a major part in the implementation of a scheme that was not acceptable to both Arabs and Jews;*
> *
> Press Release GA/PAL/76 of 20 November 1947*
Click to expand...


UNISPAL

an absolutely and totally PRO  ARABS/PALESTINIANS site,
with the "Palestinian" point of you. [poor us ]

Any "document" which calls any area in Judea and Samaria "Occupied Palestinian Territory" , when Arabs never did so between 1948 and 1967 is.......what can anyone call it....?

aka, the Palestinian side for Dummies

Like this on page 112:

Israel’s occupation of East Jerusalem, 1967

The war of June 1967 radically changed that situation. As a result of the war, Israel occupied East Jerusalem and the West Bank. 

When Israel took steps to make a united Jerusalem its capital, the Security Council on 30 June 1980 adopted resolution 476 (1980) urgently calling on Israel, the occupying Power,  ......
----------------
(When did the UN Security Council EVER require of Jordan to leave Judea, Samaria or the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem they took over in the 1948 war?
When did it demand of Jordan that they give it "back" to the "Palestinians"?
Why did the UNSC EVER call Jordan an Occupying Power?



https://unispal.un.org/pdfs/DPI2499.pdf

(read the whole pdf)


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Yeah.....ALL JEWS had converted to Christianity......or to later....Islam.....Yeah....Yeah....Yeah....
> ------------
> The artifact, the first of its kind made of the precious material bearing Jewish iconography, was among an assortment of discoveries made by the Israel Antiquities Authority amid new excavations carried out as part of the restoration of the ancient port. It was found close to a Roman-era temple dedicated to Augustus Caesar that was constructed by King Herod in the first century BCE, but dates to the fourth or fifth centuries CE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique mother-of-pearl menorah etching found in ancient Caesarea



*Academia Is the Temple of Doom*

Archeologists are crackpots in search of cracked pots.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA's representative in Washington, Hossam Zamelt, said that Abbas will meet with Trump in the context of "his commitment to a just and comprehensive peace that achieves the legitimate rights of the Palestinian people."

That's not the picture being painted back home in Ramallah, however. Muslim Arab researcher and writer Bassam Tawil writes that Abbas himself approved the rally, which was organized by a movement that opposes Israel's very right to exist, supports Sharia law states, and seeks the establishment of an Islamic caliphate. The movement, Hizb ut Tahrir, is also opposed to Abbas' policies, but Abbas is assumed to have political motives in allowing them to protest in such force.

The Hizb ut Tahrir rally was organized to mark the 93rd anniversary of Turkey's abolition of the Islamic Caliphate in 1924.

In an article for the Washington-based Gatestone Institute, Tawil describes the rally: "One after the other, leaders of Hizb ut Tahrir stood up in Ramallah… to proclaim the need to 'liberate all Palestine' and to restore the Islamic Caliphate. Dr. Maher Ja'bari, a Hizb ut Tahrir leader, said, 'The Islamic Caliphate will be restored only when Palestine is fully liberated… The issue of the caliphate has united the [Islamic] nation and it is the basic case for the liberation of Palestine and the implementation of Sharia for all Muslims under one [Muslim] ruler.'"

(full article online)

Thousands rally in Ramallah for destruction of Israel


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> At first, the Mandatory government denied having received a phone warning, but testimony submitted to the interrogating judge made it clear beyond a doubt that such a warning had in fact been given. Moreover, _The Palestine Post_ phone operator attested under oath to the police that, immediately after receiving the message, she had called the duty officer at the police station. The French Consulate staff opened their windows, as they had been told to do by the anonymous woman who had phoned; this was further evidence of the warnings.
> 
> Other evidence suggests that the large number of casualties was due to numerous flaws in the security arrangements at the King David and a series of errors. The phone warning was disregarded, and although a warning signal was given, an all-clear was sounded shortly before the explosion.
> 
> The King David Hotel bombing: Letting the people judge the truth


*The Ewe Qae in Perfidious Albion*

British foreign policy had been taken over by the appeasement generation, this time kowtowing to the Nazislamis.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Abbad Yahiya's novel takes aim at Palestinian taboos such as fanaticism, Islamic extremism and homosexuality. The novel's publisher has been arrested and a warrant has been issued for the arrest of Yahiya.
> 
> 
> The head of the Union of Palestinian Writers, Murad Sudani, attacked the writer and called for an exemplary punishment. Ghassan Khader, a Facebook user, wrote on his page that Yahiya "should be killed".
> 
> 
> We could go on with this list of Palestinian intellectuals who paid a high price for daring to speak the truth to Mahmoud Abbas and his corrupt circle on many issues: coexistence with the Jews, secularism, sexual freedom, freedom of conscience, human rights, or telling the truth about the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> A Palestinian state created with the current Palestinian Authority would destroy freedom of conscience for journalists and writers; exile Christians and homosexuals; torture Arab inmates; impose sharia as the only law, and put people to death for "atheism" and "apostasy" (read, conversion to Christianity).
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> A Palestinian State or an Islamist Tyranny?


And then there was that campus commie mascot, Edward Said.


----------



## Sixties Fan

You absolutely "MUST" strike:

Hamas prisoners are boycotting the strike, and Gaza Strip Arabs are ignoring the strike.

The PA appears determined to enforce the strike, and many civilians have been blocked from entering the major cities and forced to return home. The streets of towns and villages are almost empty of cars and pedestrians, and banks and factories are closed in a scene reminiscent of the days of the first Intifada of 1987, Arab media reported.

Long lines of cars have been standing motionless in front of the barricaded entrances to major PA cities, with smoke bellowing from areas where impatient motorists may have confronted PA strike enforcers.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...rike-in-solidarity-with-prisoners/2017/04/27/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel unveils Remembrance Hall for fallen soldiers ahead of Memorial Day

The site, located at the entrance to the Mount Herzl national cemetery, will commemorate each of the country’s 23,000 killed







Bricks line a corridor in the Remembrance Hall, each bearing the name and date of death of a fallen soldier, April 27, 2017. (Luke Tress/Times of Israel.







The site's central column, made from 6,000 stone bricks, opens into a "bell light" 18 meters above the ground, April 27, 2017. (Luke Tress/Times of Israel)
(full article online)

WATCH: Israel unveils Remembrance Hall for fallen soldiers ahead of Memorial Day


----------



## Sixties Fan

The University of California, Santa Barbara (UCSB) chapter of a notorious anti-Israel group is being slammed by Jewish students for launching a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign on Holocaust Remembrance Day, which was observed on Monday.

“The Jewish community here at UCSB is shaken by the insensitivity of this resolution being brought up on Yom HaShoah [by Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP)],” Gauchos United for Israel told _The Algemeiner_ on Tuesday.

“Of course, we are not taking this sitting down and have mobilized members of our community to come together and carefully organize how we are going to most effectively explain why anti-Zionism is antisemitism as well as where legitimate criticism of the Israeli government ends and antisemitism begins,” said the Hillel-affiliated student group.

(full article online)

UC Santa Barbara’s SJP Slammed for Launching BDS Campaign on Holocaust Remembrance Day


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”


Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.

There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The dictionary definition of incitement is _"something that encourages people to be violent or commit crimes, or the deliberate act of encouraging violence or crime."
> 
> Writers like me, organizations like Palestinian Media Watch and MEMRI, and the State of Isael itself have accurately and effectively documented thousands of cases of incitement in Palestinian media and from Palestinian leaders, directly encouraging their people to act violently and encouraging terror by praising and paying the terrorists and their families.
> 
> In this document they portray legitimate political positions and policies as  "incitement". Here is every category of "incitement" they list:
> 
> "Israel's incitement against the two state solution"
> "Expand existing settlements"
> "'Land Theft Law'"
> "Jerusalem: 'Eternal and Undivided Capital of the Jewish People'"
> "Incitement against Palestinian prisoners"
> One specific example of "incitement" listed is saying that Marwan Barghouti is a murderer.
> 
> Another is a statement from the Prime Minister's office that "We are in the land of the Bible, in the city of Jerusalem. Everything that happened there happened here. This is our land, our heritage, our book, our story, our faith and our hope."
> 
> Yes, the PLO officially claims that mentioning that the Bible is the story of the Jewish people is "incitement."
> 
> That mentioning the importance of Jerusalem to Jews is "incitement."
> 
> That noting that prisoners who tried to, or succeeded in, murdering innocent civilians are terrorists is "incitement."
> 
> That making legal claims on parts of the Land of Israel is "incitement."
> 
> They know that they are lying. But that is what the PLO does.
> 
> (full article online)_




Wow.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the world of the Palestinian Authority (PA) leadership, a journalist's loyalty to his leaders and their cause supersedes his loyalty to the truth. In a word, it is the truth vs. Abbas's security forces.


As the international media relies heavily on Palestinian journalists and "media assistants" in covering Palestinian affairs, this intimidation of Palestinian journalists heavily colors the reporting of Western journalists. The stories Palestinian journalists tell their Western colleagues are limited to ones that will not endanger their own lives. This censorship, whether by the Abbas's security forces or self-imposed, explains why one rarely reads or sees a story in Western mainstream media about negative things happening in the PA-controlled territories.


Even when their Palestinian colleagues are beaten and arrested by Abbas's security forces, these "journalists" fail to report such incidents. This makes some sense: should they open their mouths with the truth, Abbas and his cohorts might indeed stop inviting them to press conferences and banquets in the fancy restaurants of Ramallah, Bethlehem and Jericho.

(full article online)

Palestinians: This is How We Intimidate Journalists


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The specifics are...unclear.
> 
> Maybe he should sue the Arab leaders, including Palestinian Arab leaders, who refused to accept the UN resolution that would have given them a state in 1947!
> 
> Please, please sue the British government, Abbas. Sue them to demand an apology. Sue them to demand money. Sue them as publicly and noisily as possible. If you cant find a legal excuse to sue, please continue to threaten a lawsuit anyway.
> 
> It is a sure way to lose support for your cause in the West, as people are slowly realizing that the Palestinian Authority is more interested in stunts than peace. The Arab world is already there, and your actions are the surest way to ensure that your people will be whining about their terrible lives in their villas in Ramallah for the next century.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Please, please sue Britain, Mahmoud Abbas! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


as people are slowly realizing that the Palestinian Authority is more interested in stunts than peace.​
I can't disagree with that. Why do you think 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In the world of the Palestinian Authority (PA) leadership, a journalist's loyalty to his leaders and their cause supersedes his loyalty to the truth. In a word, it is the truth vs. Abbas's security forces.
> 
> 
> As the international media relies heavily on Palestinian journalists and "media assistants" in covering Palestinian affairs, this intimidation of Palestinian journalists heavily colors the reporting of Western journalists. The stories Palestinian journalists tell their Western colleagues are limited to ones that will not endanger their own lives. This censorship, whether by the Abbas's security forces or self-imposed, explains why one rarely reads or sees a story in Western mainstream media about negative things happening in the PA-controlled territories.
> 
> 
> Even when their Palestinian colleagues are beaten and arrested by Abbas's security forces, these "journalists" fail to report such incidents. This makes some sense: should they open their mouths with the truth, Abbas and his cohorts might indeed stop inviting them to press conferences and banquets in the fancy restaurants of Ramallah, Bethlehem and Jericho.
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians: This is How We Intimidate Journalists


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
Click to expand...



1920  Riots against the Jews
1921  Riots against the Jews
1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad

1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites

1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.

1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
(where could they have gotten that idea?
- Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )


But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.

Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.


I vote Tin brain for President.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
Click to expand...

Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
Click to expand...



No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
Why?
Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
And never will


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
Click to expand...

You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:

1920 Riots against the Jews
1921 Riots against the Jews
1929 Riots against the Jews​
The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Dear President,

<Zionist's settler colonial project>

Equals = aka

Indigenous Jews returning to their ancient Homeland.

And the above three were Arab Muslim 1300 years of Jewish land take over, and not willing to give it up, because Arabs can never give up conquered land, and much less if it is to their despised  Jewish dhimmis because Mohammad "said so".


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Actually, the riots were reactions by the islamists to their settler colonial project being threatened. No more land stealing for muhammedans after the collapse of the Ottoman land grabbing project.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How can we explain this seeming contradiction? Do they want to support us or to help our enemies kill us? Landes’ analysis suggests an answer. If he’s right and the Germans today are primarily motivated by shame, then it makes sense that they would do as much as possible _in public_ to counteract the perception that they are the heirs of the murderous Nazis. On the other hand, their shame drives them to work _privately_ at the same time to transfer the responsibility to Israel, to make the Jewish state into the new Third Reich. And as a matter of fact, German funding for anti-state NGOs in Israel is highly non-transparent. While Germany is a public friend of Israel, in private it helps our enemies drive their knives into our collective back.

Supersessionism, new and old (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, CAMERA has multiple postsdedicated to false Zionist quotes, including several from Ben-Gurion and, in 2012, published a thorough refutation of the following quote attributed to the late Israeli prime minister.
> 
> “We must expel Arabs and take their place”.
> 
> Careful research by CAMERA demonstrated that the words – suggesting Ben-Gurion favoured the ethnic cleansing of Arabs – represented the opposite of the truth.  Here’s what Ben-Gurion actually wrote in the letter in question.
> 
> “We *do not want to* and *we do not have to* expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> Though, it’s rare to see this completely discredited quote appear anymore at ‘mainstream’ news outlets, on April 25th, _The Irish News_ (of Belfast) published a letter which included the following claims:
> 
> The scene was set in 1937 when Ben Gurion, the first prime minister of Israel, in a letter to his son wrote “*Negev land is reserved for Jewish citizens, whenever and wherever they want*… *we must expel Arabs and take their places*… *and if we have to use force, then we have the force at our disposal*…”. This was, and is, the Zionist mindset before the great Estate Agent in the sky decided who really owned the land of Palestine.
> 
> In addition to the false quote concerning “expelling Arabs and taking their place”, the letter also distorts Ben-Gurion’s words concerning the Negev and the use of force.  Here’s the actual sentence, again, translated into English by CAMERA.
> 
> "All of our ambitions are built on the assumption that has proven true throughout all of our activities in the land [of Israel] — that *there is enough room for us and for the Arabs in the land*[of Israel]. *And if we will have to use force, not for the sake of evicting the Arabs of the Negev or Transjordan, but rather in order to secure the right that belongs to us to settle there, force will be available to us*."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Ben-Gurion did NOT say “We must expel Arabs and take their place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Same riots happened a 100 years prior to that, in the same locations (Hebron ,Jerusalem, Sefad, Tiberias) because some guy decided to incite hatred in a marketplace, calling to rob all Jews.
Or because Arabs who fought each other (Peasant revolt) actually started with the Jews before fighting those who actually rebelled.

All this was before Zionism, and You already knew it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same riots happened a 100 years prior to that, in the same locations (Hebron ,Jerusalem, Sefad, Tiberias) because some guy decided to incite hatred in a marketplace, calling to rob all Jews.
> Or because Arabs who fought each other (Peasant revolt) actually started with the Jews before fighting those who actually rebelled.
> 
> All this was before Zionism, and You already knew it.
Click to expand...

You had to go back a hundred years? It does not look like a systemic problem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same riots happened a 100 years prior to that, in the same locations (Hebron ,Jerusalem, Sefad, Tiberias) because some guy decided to incite hatred in a marketplace, calling to rob all Jews.
> Or because Arabs who fought each other (Peasant revolt) actually started with the Jews before fighting those who actually rebelled.
> 
> All this was before Zionism, and You already knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to go back a hundred years? It does not look like a systemic problem.
Click to expand...


The condition of Jews in that area, the special Jew taxes, dhimmi, some riots here and there for the casual fun...sure


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same riots happened a 100 years prior to that, in the same locations (Hebron ,Jerusalem, Sefad, Tiberias) because some guy decided to incite hatred in a marketplace, calling to rob all Jews.
> Or because Arabs who fought each other (Peasant revolt) actually started with the Jews before fighting those who actually rebelled.
> 
> All this was before Zionism, and You already knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to go back a hundred years? It does not look like a systemic problem.
Click to expand...


Nah, Mr. President, it looks like the Arabs could do anything they wanted to the Jews in that area and get away with it without any Westerners telling them not to do it.
And it had been going on for 1300 years, on and off.

On =  attack Jews

Off  =  rest

On  =  attack Jews

Off = rest

We are in the ON part of it for the past 100 years, non stop.


----------



## rylah

There's already enough massacres mentioned above by me and You, that took place in the same centers of Jewish population in a span of 150 years- it didn't all happen on the same day. 
And that's just the recent history.

Even the Egyptians who came to calm the Arab riots, first 'warmed-up' on the Jews of Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baruch Mizrahi was born Hamuda Abu al-Aynin, son of Mahmoud and Fatima, and hailed from a well-known Muslim nationalist family from Safed. After being exposed to Betar activities near his home, Hamuda approached Judaism and Zionism, and after he converted he changes his name to Baruch Mizrahi. He then joined the Betar movement and later joined the Irgun.

(full article online)

Born as a Muslim - but killed as a Jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

(what has been happening to North Africa and Asia Minor since the 7th century CE)

Many Yazidis have been forcibly Islamized throughout centuries, but the truth is that former Yazidis, like the ancestors of the clear majority of Muslims, did not become Muslim of their own free will.

All Muslims should be encouraged to investigate the true history of how their communities were Islamized.  The ancestors of today’s Muslims were once non-Muslim – they were Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Pagan, Yazidi, Zoroastrian, or Shamanist, etc.

The history of the Islamization of today’s “Muslim world” is a history of genocide and persecution in which several brutal methods were systematically used to Islamize non-Muslim populations - such as slaughters, rapes, kidnappings, sexual slavery and forced conversions, among others. 

Muslims – particularly those who claim that “Islam is a religion of peace” - should be asked this vital question:

 How did your ancestors become Muslim? 

Yazidis in Turkey on the verge of extinction


----------



## Hollie

It's as though there are special dispensations made by Arab-Moslem Death Cultists to allow themselves to be represented by the very worst social misfits and low IQ dregs.
*

Abbas' appointee: Israel uses sex to fight Arabs and Muslims - PMW Bulletins

Abbas-appointed dean of Islamic schools and PA TV host: 
Israel uses sex to fight Arabs and Muslims*

*Imad Hamato, appointed by Abbas as dean of Gaza Al-Azhar schools:*

*"Israel's war against the Arabs and Muslims is through sex mania which it distributes globally. Israel had to use this sex mania... to destroy the spirit of Arabs and Muslims"*
*"The Jews... believe only in the body, not in the spirit"*
*Israel has given the world "moral corruption", "degeneration of values", and the "use of drugs and pills"*
*PA Shari'ah judge:*

*"Drugs are a weapon that the occupation has taken advantage of in order to crush our young"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yeah....sure......Hebrew was a "dead" language.....until the Zionists brought it back (cough, cough)

Among the highlights of the exhibit are the scratchings of a young student first learning the Hebrew alphabet, with doodles in the margin; an 11th-century prenuptial agreement requiring an unruly would-be groom to curtail his future behavior; letters and treatises written in Maimonides’ hand; and one of the earliest known examples of an engagement deed, from the 12th century, ensuring brides-to-be wouldn’t be locked into a dormant marriage if their husband disappeared while traveling overseas.

Sex and business among medieval Cairo’s Jews go on display at Cambridge


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslims = Brave

Jews  = Cowards

Some 400 demonstrators came out to protest Israeli Ambassador to the UK Mark Regev’s appearance at a prominent London university on Thursday, with one protester recorded saying that the Jews murdered in the Holocaust were “cowards.”

According to footage posted on social media, the demonstrators filled the campus of the School of Oriental and African Studies (SOAS), waving Palestinian flags and “bloodied” Israeli flags, blaring music and chanting the popular call for the destruction of the Jewish state, “From the River to the Sea, Palestine Will Be Free.”

(full article and video online)

Jews Murdered in Holocaust Called ‘Cowards’ at London Protest Outside Israeli Ambassador’s SOAS Lecture


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Mark Hendrick, Labour MP for Preston, doesn’t have to campaign. He will undoubtedly be re-elected on June 8th as he has a 12,000 majority. So while all other MPs are currently back in their constituencies working hard to keep their jobs Hendrick is in London helping the Palestine Return Centre pursue its ultimate goal; the annihilation of Israel.

That’s Labour politics under Jeremy Corbyn for you.

(full article online)

MP calls armed police to evict Jewish blogger from Parliament event on ‘Palestine’

Another report :

Israel vilified in Parliament, four Jews protest and get thrown out


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the years, I have covered the hostile working conditions as well as dis-invitations that truth-tellers about Islam and about Israel have faced on campus: Ayaan Hirsi Ali, Nonie Darwish, Brigitte Gabriel, David Horowitz, and Robert Spencer, etc.

In what way is my dis-invitation different?

I was not delivering a stand-alone lecture but was a key part of a conference on a subject that I've been studying for many years.

(full article online)

Being a Zionist is even worse than being an Islamophobe


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> But Mark Hendrick, Labour MP for Preston, doesn’t have to campaign. He will undoubtedly be re-elected on June 8th as he has a 12,000 majority. So while all other MPs are currently back in their constituencies working hard to keep their jobs Hendrick is in London helping the Palestine Return Centre pursue its ultimate goal; the annihilation of Israel.
> 
> That’s Labour politics under Jeremy Corbyn for you.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> MP calls armed police to evict Jewish blogger from Parliament event on ‘Palestine’
> 
> Another report :
> 
> Israel vilified in Parliament, four Jews protest and get thrown out


You're just a rote cut and paste buffoon (thanks Hollie,lol).

And do really think Muslims want to annihilate Israel? Do you even think? Muslims make up nearly 25% of our world with over 1.5 billion people. Israel and their Jews are but a speck, or more like a shitstain on humanity.

Why is it still there if the Muslims really wanted Israel destroyed?

Effin moron.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Mark Hendrick, Labour MP for Preston, doesn’t have to campaign. He will undoubtedly be re-elected on June 8th as he has a 12,000 majority. So while all other MPs are currently back in their constituencies working hard to keep their jobs Hendrick is in London helping the Palestine Return Centre pursue its ultimate goal; the annihilation of Israel.
> 
> That’s Labour politics under Jeremy Corbyn for you.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> MP calls armed police to evict Jewish blogger from Parliament event on ‘Palestine’
> 
> Another report :
> 
> Israel vilified in Parliament, four Jews protest and get thrown out
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a rote cut and paste buffoon (thanks Hollie,lol).
> 
> And do really think Muslims want to annihilate Israel? Do you even think? Muslims make up nearly 25% of our world with over 1.5 billion people. Israel and their Jews are but a speck, or more like a shitstain on humanity.
> 
> Why is it still there if the Muslims really wanted Israel destroyed?
> 
> Effin moron.
Click to expand...


You're left to plagiarize my comments. 

Absent cutting and pasting others peoples comments, you really can't string words together into coherent sentences.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's easy to overlook (because it gets consistently ignored in media coverage) the pro-terror culture that permeates Palestinian Arab society in general and especially its prisoner sub-class. A person needs, we think, to bear in mind that the claims made by them on behalf of the prisoners are about killers, about attempted killers and about accessories to murder. From the tone of the demands, you might get the impression that Palestinian Arab society sees them as unfairly-incriminated jaywalkers.

As it happens, we know something about the television access these convicts have under Israel Prison Service rules. We know because a year ago we asked the people in charge there. We wanted to get a better handle on how many different ways terrorists behind bars can watch the weekly television program created by our daughter's murderer, a woman called Ahlam Tamimi. 

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 27-Apr-17: The pleasures of television and other aspects of terrorist life behind Israeli bars


----------



## Sixties Fan

How 'off' are the demographic numbers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The "chutzpah" of Arabs declaring that Arab "Palestinians only", have rights to Jerusalem]

[Let us look at what UNESCO stands for, or used to stand for:
The *United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization*(*UNESCO*)[2] (French: _Organisation des Nations unies pour l'éducation, la science et la culture_) is a specialized agency of the United Nations (UN) based in Paris. Its declared purpose is to contribute to peace and security by promoting international collaboration through educational, scientific, and cultural reforms in order to increase universal respect for justice, the rule of law, and human rights along with fundamental freedom proclaimed in the United Nations Charter.[1] It is the heir of the League of Nations' International Committee on Intellectual Cooperation.]

[Now, where exactly does it say that it is a political entity invested in political issues or causes? ]
------------------
The draft resolution, submitted by Algeria, Egypt, Lebanon, Morocco, Oman, Qatar and Sudan on behalf of the Palestinians, with input from European Union countries as well, states that “any action taken by Israel, the Occupying Power, to impose its laws, jurisdiction, and administration on the City of Jerusalem, are illegal and therefore null and void and have no validity whatsoever.”

UNESCO Draft Resolution Declaring Israeli Sovereignty Over Jerusalem ‘Illegal’ Draws Fire From Israel, Jewish Groups


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is Israel, really?
Israel is a diverse country including Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouins and Jews, and all have equal rights under law.

Arabs comprise the third largest political party in Israel and Arab politicians account for 17 seats in the 120 member Knesset, and constitute two of Israel’s 15 Supreme Court Justices.

Jews and Arabs are not only treated together as patients in the same hospitals, but are treated by both Arab and Jewish doctors.

In fact, both Jews and Arabs can be found working together in every industry that Israel has: from hi-tech to high fashion, and everything in between.

What is Azad Essa’s Israel?

(vide online)

The South African Who Doesn't Know What Apartheid Is | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The final irony is that the anti-Israel thugs are the ones claiming that a low-key talk is intimidating - to them. The harassers are claiming that the existence of a Zionist anywhere on campus is provocative, and that their rights are somehow being threatened by the existence of free speech.

The Israel-hating drones, by the way, were instructed by their leaders not to engage in any discussion about Israel. Haaretz notes:

 Organizers handed out leaflets urging demonstrators to keep to a code of conduct: “Don’t talk to cops,” “don’t talk to media,” and “don’t interact with Zionists,” were the main suggestions. “Consider covering your face to shield your identity from haters,” was another.A modern college campus spawns students who are explicitly against freedom of speech, who are against dialogue and debate, and who are encouraged to hide their very faces to give them freedom to physically harass anyone who disagrees with them.

(full article online)

The very definition of physical intimidation by anti-Israel thugs at SOAS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hold on. The Palestinians were just getting to the point of falsely claiming that a million of them have been arrested and detained, but Kairos is now saying that a majority of them - meaning, presumably, more than half of the 4 million Arabs under PA control (or perhaps more than half of the 5.6 million Arabs in Israel and the territories, or maybe even more than half of the 10 million "Palestinians" worldwide) have been arrested by Israel or have been incarcerated in "occupation prisons."

Kairos is claiming between 2 and 5 million Arabs having been arrested by Israel!

It gets better:

(vide online)

"Kairos" claims over 2 MILLION Palestinians have been detained by Israel.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Education Ministry's directives, every child hospitalized in Israel for over three days is entitled to free education. The exhibition, featuring photographs by Shahar Azran, aims to highlight Israel's uniqueness with regard to human rights, particularly concerning the support and protection of children.

“In Israel, education is not merely a privilege, it is a human and civil right entitled to by all children, without exception. Hundreds of thousands of children hospitalized in Israel, including Syrian refugees and Palestinians, have already benefited from this important initiative,” said World Jewish Congress CEO Robert Singer. “We thank the United Nations for allowing us to host this exhibition at its headquarters in New York, and to expose the true face of Israel to the family of nations.”

(full article online)

Amazing Israeli initiative to educate children in hospitals showcased at the UN ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Can anyone actually expect justice from the Hashemite Kingdom?
The ones who accepted other people's land in 1925 without doing anything to earn it, and much less pay for it?
The ones who go out of their way to make sure that Jews will not have access to their holiest of sites today, just as they did between 1948 and 1967?
Who continue to provoke if Jews are allowed to ascend the Temple Mount ?  ]
---------------
Not much more needs to be said about Jordanian notions of justice that is not already obvious from previous encounters. 

We're thinking in particular about the shabby matter of *Ahmed Daqamseh, *a Jordanian armed guard who shot to death in cold blood seven Israeli schoolgirls. He was released prematurely last month to a well-publicized Jordanian celebrity's welcome: "*12-Mar-17: What a Jordanian hero and his admirers tell us about the likelihood of peace*".

To end, a handful of other recent posts of ours concerning the Jordanians, their idea of justice and their refusal to extradite Ahlam Tamimi, the happy, proud and celebrated killer of our daughter:

(vide online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 28-Apr-17: Calling the Jordanians to account for the cold-blooded murder of three Green Berets


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look at reality. The Zionists wanted (at least) an 80% Jewish majority for their Jewish state. The problem was that the Jews were only 1/3 of the Population.
> 
> There is only one way to solve that problem. What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920  Riots against the Jews
> 1921  Riots against the Jews
> 1929  Riots against the Jews and ethnic cleansing of Hebron and Sfad
> 
> 1925  Ethnic cleansing of Jews in TranJordan by the Hashemites
> 
> 1936-1939  Riots against Jews and British White Paper cutting Jewish Immigration into the Mandate.
> 
> 1948  -  7 Arab newly minted States attack Israel as it declares Independence with the intention on killing every Jew on the land
> (where could they have gotten that idea?
> - Oh, wait, could it have been from Husseini and his pal Hitler who managed to kill 6 Million Jews in Europe? )
> 
> 
> But Tin brain can only count from 1948 and not even tell how the Arabs who fought Israel were the ones expelled instead of killed
> Or that the Arab leaders told the Arabs to leave so that they could exterminate the Jews and the Arabs could then return after only two weeks.
> 
> Go on Tin brain, sing your song again and again and again against Historical facts.
> 
> 
> I vote Tin brain for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against Israel's bullshit propaganda "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, President of "All talk and no facts" Company, and you are very, very accomplished at it.
> Why?
> Because you have not been able to prove even ONE of your accusations of Israel BS.
> And never will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still shoveling Israeli shit. For example:
> 
> 1920 Riots against the Jews
> 1921 Riots against the Jews
> 1929 Riots against the Jews​
> The liars never mention that these were responses to the Zionist's settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear President,
> 
> <Zionist's settler colonial project>
> 
> Equals = aka
> 
> Indigenous Jews returning to their ancient Homeland.
> 
> And the above three were Arab Muslim 1300 years of Jewish land take over, and not willing to give it up, because Arabs can never give up conquered land, and much less if it is to their despised  Jewish dhimmis because Mohammad "said so".
Click to expand...


*Complete the Trade*

These Nazislamis should all be deported from Israel, just like all the Jews were deported from Muslim lands in 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christian Laporte of La Libre Belgique reports that during a debate on the limitations of ritual slaughter of animals, Véronique Waroux a lawmaker of the Walloon regional Parliament told Philippe Markiewicz, president of the Consistoire organization of Belgian Jewry, that she had just returned from "his" country, i.e. Israel.  Thus implying that Jews are not Belgian citizens and that they are citizens of the State of Israel.  Unsurprisingly Waroux is a Israel-basher.

Again unsurprisingly, there were no protests.   

Challenged by a reader of this blog, she adamantly refused to apologize or express regrets, instead she was furious at his daring to make such a request. 

Mr Philippe Markiewicz is a Brussels-based lawyer and his family has lived in Belgian for six generations.  Curiously, Ms. Waroux - who is so quick to accuse others of not being true Belgians - chooses an image as the header to her Facebook page that could open her up to charges of dual-loyalty, at best.

(full article online)

Lawmaker apparently doesn't recognize Belgian Jews as citizens ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

The Adalah database of 50 discriminatory laws in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

For those who want to really know:

Guardian op-ed smears Israel with discredited NGO claim of “50 racist laws”

Adalah’s Database of Laws: Imagining Racism to Demonize Israel

Adalah list of ‘discriminatory laws’ is faulty, meant to demonize Israel – report


----------



## Hollie

Infidel justice waits patiently

*Rasmea Odeh, convicted terrorist, pleads guilty to lying about criminal record on U.S. visa

Convicted terrorist Odeh pleads guilty to lying about criminal record on visa application
*
Convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh, who has lived in the United States since 1995, pleaded guilty Tuesday to lying about her criminal past on her visa application as part of a deal in which she agreed to be deported in exchange for no prison time.

Odeh, a longtime Palestinian activist in Chicago, appeared in federal court in Detroit after signing an agreement admitting that she failed to disclose on the application her conviction in two 1969 bombings in Jerusalem, including an attack that left two dead.



Out you go you deplorable waste of oxygen. To spend the rest of your days in the infidel hoosegow would offer a measure of justice. However, being given the Bum's Rush out of the Great Satan to your Islamic paradise is a fitting end. 

Enjoy your stay in Jordan. Hey, isn't the Islamic paradise of Jordan also known as the "honor killing capitol of the world"? 

One can only hope.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Man arrested on suspicion of planning a terrorist attack in London was on the Mavi Marmara ship in 2010.

Suspected London terrorist was part of Gaza flotilla


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi said, “the Arab countries will be ready to give security guarantees to Israel,” if Israel leaves the territories we liberated in 1967 (which includes the Kotel, of course), according to a report in Sputnik News.

Coming from Jordan, the country on the verge of collapse and takeover by ISIS, that’s just a barrel of laughs.

Safadi doesn’t say what those guarantees are.

Let’s think about what they could be:


All the Arab countries will disarm themselves.
All the Arab countries will become peaceful democracies.
Iran will give up its expansionist behavior, nuclear ambitions, and anti-Zionist theology.
ISIS, Al-Qaida, Hezbollah and Hamas will disarm themselves and disband.
Islam will become the religion of peace. (_My personal favorite._)
I don’t see any of those things happening.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/mid...ive-security-guarantees-to-israel/2017/04/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The David Rubinger photograph of three paratroopers standing in silent awe in front of the recaptured Western Wall after the battle for Jerusalem in 1967 has become the defining image of one of the most significant moments in Israel’s history.

50 years later, 3 soldiers reenact, remember their iconic Six-Day war photo


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shourouk News and Asrar and Al Ghad TV and Arab48and AlArab News and Qatar News Agency all reported that "Jewish settlers" were performing "provocative Talmudic rituals" in the courtyard of "Bab al-Amud," which is Damascus Gate, "under heavy police protection."

Further reading shows that some Jewish kids were dancing ahead of Yom Ha'Atzmaut at the entrance to the Old City.

That's it.

This isn't even in "occupied territory." 

So the next time someone tries to tell you that there would be peace f only Israel withdraws from the territories, ask them exactly why so many Arab news sites try to incite their readers into a frenzy with antisemitic overtones over Jews dancing on the west side of the Green Line.

(It is also entirely possible that the Arab world is trying to lay the groundwork for a campaign against Jews in any part of Jerusalem, as the upcoming UNESCO vote will deny any Israeli sovereignty over any part of the city.)

Jews dancing upsets Arabs. (Evergreen headline) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, Kerem Shalom is open every day from Sunday through Thursday, and it pumps fuel every one of those weekdays.

Ma'an is making it sound like it is hardly ever open.

What's going on?

Here's what appears to be happening: Israel sometimes opens Kerem Shalom on Fridays when there is reason to believe that Gaza needs extra fuel. So whenever Israel decides to open the crossing on a Friday there are some press releases in the Arab press letting people know the situation.

The Ma'an English editors appear to not understand these stories, and assume that when the Arabic media reports that Kerem Shalom is opening on a exceptional basis on a friday, that means it is not open the other days of the week.

(full article online)

Is Ma'an ignorant or knowingly lying about fuel to Gaza? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

These people want freedom of speech, but only if you agree with them. They want democracy, only for as long as you vote on their side. You are free to hold an opinion, only for as long as it is the same as theirs. You must like what they like and hate what they hate. You are human and have equal rights only for as long as you do not oppose them.

For when you cross that divide, when you raise the flag of opposition, when you dare to question their narrative, you will be evicted from their club. _They_ will dehumanise you. They will remove your right to respect, to hold an opinion and they will remove your right to free speech. Witness how offended they become, just because someone they do not agree with, arrives on the university campus.

How shameful it is that students in 2017 should behave with such a mob mentality, with such cowardice. How truly tragic that they do so mirroring the behaviour of faculty members of their campus.

(full article and videos online)

The day Israeli Ambassador Mark Regev went to SOAS campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We will not sell out our faith for an electric bill,” Al-Zahar vowed, confirming that Hamas would rather see Gaza Arabs die as a result of the lack of electric service than consider accepting PA rule in the strip.

In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them of Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ommitting-crimes-against-humanity/2017/04/30/


----------



## Sixties Fan

How can a family whose patriarch was in prison for 27 of the past 31 years afford such a beautiful home?

It is because the terrorists who murder Jews get paid a handsome salary from the Palestinian Authority, which gets its budget from the West.

Yes, your tax dollars paid for the home of Samer al-Mahrum.

You can be sure that 99% of the "pro-Palestinian" protesters who say how awful Israel treats the Palestinians do not live in homes this nice. In fact, 99% of the entire world population does not live in homes that are this spacious and well decorated. Most of the people living in Egypt or Jordan would kill to live so well as this poor, deprived family who openly show their allegiance to terror groups.

(full article and photos online)

Look at the beautiful house of a terrorist family, thanks to your tax dollars ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

After every terrorist attack, politicians and pundits reassure us that the atrocity does not represent the true beliefs of the “moderate Muslim majority.” But how many moderates are there? And what exactly does “moderate” mean?

It is not Islamophobic to note the tragic fact that, at this time in history, the Muslim world is dominated by bad ideas and bad beliefs. That is why millions of so-called moderate Muslims do not rise up to denounce Islamist terror – because the word “moderate,” as we understand it, doesn’t really apply. If moderation means you tolerate freedom of speech, freedom of religion, freedom of the press, women’s rights and gay rights, moderate Muslims are a distinct minority. Of course, they exist. Millions of them. But among believing Muslims, they do not represent anywhere near a critical mass.


----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle. 

What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops. 


*Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ommitting-crimes-against-humanity/2017/04/30/

Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.

*...*

On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There was a time not too long ago when we knew what it meant to be helpless as the world watched as millions of Jews were being murdered. Our memorial day is about the true meaning of Zionism: Jewish self-determination and national liberation. After only seven decades of independence so far, Israelis have come to understand and to mark the integral link between destruction and rebirth, sorrow and gladness.

The cost of freedom on Israel's 69th birthday


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Memorial Day begins

(vide live online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poll: Israelis proud of their country - including Israeli Arabs


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ommitting-crimes-against-humanity/2017/04/30/
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.


Your source lies.


Hollie said:


> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.


Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ommitting-crimes-against-humanity/2017/04/30/
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
Click to expand...


The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ommitting-crimes-against-humanity/2017/04/30/
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
Click to expand...

Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against HumanityThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 4 Iyyar 5777 – April 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
Click to expand...


Such an angry Islamist. 

All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against HumanityThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 4 Iyyar 5777 – April 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
Click to expand...

It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear.  It sounds like the two competing recipients of the UNRWA welfare fraud are having a bit of a kerfuffle.
> 
> What a shame. It kinda' makes you miss those heady days in 2007 when these fine folks were torturing each other with power drills - drilling through skin and bone and one group throwing members of the competing group from rooftops.
> 
> 
> *Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against Humanity*
> 
> Hamas Co-Founder: Abbas Committing Crimes Against HumanityThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 4 Iyyar 5777 – April 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Mahmoud al-Zahar, co-founder of Hamas and a member of the Hamas leadership in the Gaza Strip, on Saturday night told a Hamas assembly in Gaza that Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas is committing crimes against humanity with his recent actions in the Gaza Strip, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> *...*
> 
> On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority announced it would no longer be paying Israel for the electricity it provides to the Gaza Strip, in a move that is certain to increase the suffering of local residents.
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006. Hamas fighters took control of the Gaza Strip and removed Fatah officials—throwing some of them off Gaza rooftops. At least 118 people were killed and more than 550 wounded during the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
Click to expand...


Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post. 

Your online gee-had is a failure.


----------



## Hollie

As we see, the Islamist gee-had knows no passage of time or geographic boundaries. 

Suspected London terrorist was part of Gaza flotilla

A man arrested on suspicion of planning a terrorist attack in London on Thursday was on the Mavi Marmara ship, which was raided by Israeli soldiers in 2010 while trying to violate Israel’s naval blockade of Gaza, sources familiar with the investigation told _Reuters_ on Friday.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source lies.
> Think of that. ( I know, thinking is the Zionist's short suit.) What does it say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
Click to expand...

I understand your post. Your source lies.

The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
Click to expand...

You don't understand. You're befuddled. You're whining as a result of your non-existent cognitive skills.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "angry Islamist" thing is expected, but your usual conspiracy theories really do not serve any purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
Click to expand...


How do you know it's a lie?


----------



## Hollie

My hope is that congress will act and will begin a process of pulling the US away from financing Islamic terrorism.

Bill in Congress would pressure Palestinian gov't to cut off terror-tied payments

A congressional bill named for Taylor, the Taylor Force Act, would cut off the U.S. aid unless the Palestinian Authority stops the payments.

"Can you imagine growing up in a country where your government will pay you for killing someone else through a terrorist act?" asks South Carolina Republican Senator Lindsey Graham incredulously. He is the leading sponsor of the Senate legislation.

"If you die as a terrorist, as a 'martyr,' your family will get an annual stipend greater than the average Palestinian earns. In this case, the terrorist who killed Taylor Force...was hailed as a hero, was basically given a state funeral, and his family was given money by the state," Graham says.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck. I knew it would be too complicated for you. You can't recognize a lie when it is in your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a lie?
Click to expand...

All you have to do is read it. It will tell you.


Hollie said:


> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such an angry Islamist.
> 
> All this blustering of yours intended to appease your bruised islamo-sensitivities.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have to do is read it. It will tell you.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Such pointless drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my fault that you cannot understand your own post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have to do is read it. It will tell you.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such pointless drivel.
Click to expand...

You believing Israel's bullshit is not pointless drivel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your fault that you cannot understand my post.
> 
> Your online gee-had is a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your post. Your source lies.
> 
> The problem with Israel supporters is that they are so easily duped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have to do is read it. It will tell you.
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2007, after heavy fighting, Hamas won control over the Gaza Strip from the PA. The Battle of Gaza was a climax in the Fatah–Hamas conflict, centered on the struggle for power, after Fatah lost the parliamentary elections of 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such pointless drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo believing Israel's bullshit is not drivel.
Click to expand...

Two pages of your pointless prattle, "Yo".


----------



## Hollie

It is certainly true that with regard to the competing UNRWA welfare fraud freak shows (Hamas and Fatah), as it is across most of the Islamist Middle East, there isn't the slightest pretense of that one, true hallmark of political freedom: the ability to vote the leader out of office. In the realm of Islamist "governance", the most ruthless dictator is the leader, and an unelected one at that. This is Islamism at its worst and not surprisingly, it's greatest weaknes. It is also what dooms it to failure. In the West, people want freedom _and_ religion. In the West, we also understand that government mandating a state religion is a recipe for religious fascism. There is no better example of that dynamic than the Islamist Middle East. 



*Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda*

Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda

It is long past time to acknowledge that both the West and Israel face a common enemy — Islamic terrorists who are blatantly anti-Semitic, believe that there is a Western-Jewish conspiracy against Islam, and proclaim that it is Allah’s will to rid the Middle East of all infidels — Jews, Christians and Western “colonialists.”

Doing so would mean recognizing that the conflict between the Israelis and the Palestinians is much more than a border dispute.

In a 2015 video message, Osama Bin Laden’s son, Hamzah, exhorts Muslims to attack the “Zio-Crusader alliance” led by America and to “participate in our Palestinian brothers’ intifada” by “killing Jews” to “purge their beloved Palestine.”

According to Palestinian Media Watch, current Palestinian political and religious messaging to its people describes the conflict with Israel as a “_ribat_,” an Islamic holy war, fought by Muslims against Jews to liberate Muslim land, including Israel, which theyview as an Islamic Waqf, an inalienable religious endowment. Children are taught that their conflict with ‎Israel is “one of the greatest of the ribat” and “worthy of a great ‎reward from Allah.”

“Ribat” is not uniquely Palestinian — it’s an Islamic military concept based on the Quran and invoked by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, and Libya.

Palestinians are told on TV, in political speeches and sermons, in newspapers and textbooks, “Our war with the descendants of the apes and pigs (i.e., Jews) is a war of ‎religion and faith.” Palestinian Authority political and religious leaders claim that Allah, through Islam’s prophet Muhammad, instructed humanity that the extermination of Jews is a necessary step to bring redemption — that the destruction of Israel is a holy act to cleanse the Jews from the Middle East. This mentality is enshrined in the Hamas Charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It is certainly true that with regard to the competing UNRWA welfare fraud freak shows (Hamas and Fatah), as it is across most of the Islamist Middle East, there isn't the slightest pretense of that one, true hallmark of political freedom: the ability to vote the leader out of office. In the realm of Islamist "governance", the most ruthless dictator is the leader, and an unelected one at that. This is Islamism at its worst and not surprisingly, it's greatest weaknes. It is also what dooms it to failure. In the West, people want freedom _and_ religion. In the West, we also understand that government mandating a state religion is a recipe for religious fascism. There is no better example of that dynamic than the Islamist Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda*
> 
> Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda
> 
> It is long past time to acknowledge that both the West and Israel face a common enemy — Islamic terrorists who are blatantly anti-Semitic, believe that there is a Western-Jewish conspiracy against Islam, and proclaim that it is Allah’s will to rid the Middle East of all infidels — Jews, Christians and Western “colonialists.”
> 
> Doing so would mean recognizing that the conflict between the Israelis and the Palestinians is much more than a border dispute.
> 
> In a 2015 video message, Osama Bin Laden’s son, Hamzah, exhorts Muslims to attack the “Zio-Crusader alliance” led by America and to “participate in our Palestinian brothers’ intifada” by “killing Jews” to “purge their beloved Palestine.”
> 
> According to Palestinian Media Watch, current Palestinian political and religious messaging to its people describes the conflict with Israel as a “_ribat_,” an Islamic holy war, fought by Muslims against Jews to liberate Muslim land, including Israel, which theyview as an Islamic Waqf, an inalienable religious endowment. Children are taught that their conflict with ‎Israel is “one of the greatest of the ribat” and “worthy of a great ‎reward from Allah.”
> 
> “Ribat” is not uniquely Palestinian — it’s an Islamic military concept based on the Quran and invoked by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, and Libya.
> 
> Palestinians are told on TV, in political speeches and sermons, in newspapers and textbooks, “Our war with the descendants of the apes and pigs (i.e., Jews) is a war of ‎religion and faith.” Palestinian Authority political and religious leaders claim that Allah, through Islam’s prophet Muhammad, instructed humanity that the extermination of Jews is a necessary step to bring redemption — that the destruction of Israel is a holy act to cleanse the Jews from the Middle East. This mentality is enshrined in the Hamas Charter.


A very tiny minority of Palestinians think this way. Israeli propaganda organizations, like PMW, tracks down every one of them and portrays them as typical.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly true that with regard to the competing UNRWA welfare fraud freak shows (Hamas and Fatah), as it is across most of the Islamist Middle East, there isn't the slightest pretense of that one, true hallmark of political freedom: the ability to vote the leader out of office. In the realm of Islamist "governance", the most ruthless dictator is the leader, and an unelected one at that. This is Islamism at its worst and not surprisingly, it's greatest weaknes. It is also what dooms it to failure. In the West, people want freedom _and_ religion. In the West, we also understand that government mandating a state religion is a recipe for religious fascism. There is no better example of that dynamic than the Islamist Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda*
> 
> Palestinian Terrorism: No Different Than ISIS and Al Qaeda
> 
> It is long past time to acknowledge that both the West and Israel face a common enemy — Islamic terrorists who are blatantly anti-Semitic, believe that there is a Western-Jewish conspiracy against Islam, and proclaim that it is Allah’s will to rid the Middle East of all infidels — Jews, Christians and Western “colonialists.”
> 
> Doing so would mean recognizing that the conflict between the Israelis and the Palestinians is much more than a border dispute.
> 
> In a 2015 video message, Osama Bin Laden’s son, Hamzah, exhorts Muslims to attack the “Zio-Crusader alliance” led by America and to “participate in our Palestinian brothers’ intifada” by “killing Jews” to “purge their beloved Palestine.”
> 
> According to Palestinian Media Watch, current Palestinian political and religious messaging to its people describes the conflict with Israel as a “_ribat_,” an Islamic holy war, fought by Muslims against Jews to liberate Muslim land, including Israel, which theyview as an Islamic Waqf, an inalienable religious endowment. Children are taught that their conflict with ‎Israel is “one of the greatest of the ribat” and “worthy of a great ‎reward from Allah.”
> 
> “Ribat” is not uniquely Palestinian — it’s an Islamic military concept based on the Quran and invoked by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, and Libya.
> 
> Palestinians are told on TV, in political speeches and sermons, in newspapers and textbooks, “Our war with the descendants of the apes and pigs (i.e., Jews) is a war of ‎religion and faith.” Palestinian Authority political and religious leaders claim that Allah, through Islam’s prophet Muhammad, instructed humanity that the extermination of Jews is a necessary step to bring redemption — that the destruction of Israel is a holy act to cleanse the Jews from the Middle East. This mentality is enshrined in the Hamas Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> A very tiny minority of Palestinians think this way. Israeli propaganda organizations, like PMW, tracks down every one of them and portrays them as typical.
Click to expand...


It may come as a surprise to you, but I have no indication that you are the designated spokes-turban for Arabs-Moslems. 

Strange how only a "very tiny minority of Pal'istanians" put the '_stan _in_ Hamas'Istan.

_


----------



## Sixties Fan

What do all of these bizarre opinions have in common?

It shows that for people who hate the idea of Jewish self-determination, Jews are always allied with whomever they consider their enemies at the moment. This is the same thinking that had Communists accuse Jews of being capitalists and American antisemites accusing Jews of being Communists, of Europeans accusing Jews of being Semitic and of Arabs accusing Jews of being European.

Idiots say Israel is allied with Al Qaeda. And ISIS. And even Iran.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new document will deny that Hamas has anything against Jews, and it is only against "Zionists." It will also say that Hamas would accept a Palestinian state in the "1967 borders," a position that will fool more credulous journalists and editorialists into thinking that Hamas supports a two-state solution.

Hamas has claimed that it is not antisemitic for years despite its still-extant charter. Here is a laughable attempt from 2009:The new document will deny that Hamas has anything against Jews, and it is only against "Zionists." It will also say that Hamas would accept a Palestinian state in the "1967 borders," a position that will fool more [URL='http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2011/05/nyts-ethan-bronner-when-wishful.html']credulous journalists and editorialists into thinking that Hamas supports a two-state solution.

Hamas has claimed that it is not antisemitic for years despite its still-extant charter. Here is a laughable attempt from 2009:[/URL]

(full article and photos online)

Hamas again denies new #Hamas_document replaces its antisemitic charter - in Arabic ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ah, but here is where the amendment process kicks in.  For no sooner had the general (i.e., non-Israel-specific) measure gained support that SJP and their allies in student government added amendments that turned the thing back into a full-fledged BDS resolution.  “Not so!” screamed the conspirators.  Just because we accuse Israel of everything from practicing Apartheid to training cops to beat up black people, and demanding that companies on the BDS blacklist be specifically mentioned, that doesn’t mean the measure we just got passed has anything to do with BDS.

The first people who weren’t buying it were Jewish students, which is why the few of them attending the meeting marched out in disgust (along with principled non-Jewish student leaders).  And then – predictably and within hours – the school’s administration announced they would not act on any student demands generated in such an anti-democratic fashion, condemning the entire student government for good measure. 

On Wisconsin (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah has an estimated private wealth of more than $250 million, according to a report in Welt this week. The founders the terror organization is said to have deposited more than $2 billion in hundreds of personal accounts around the world.

Recent scandals showed how they come to such sums, writes Welt, citing the case of Hezbollah administrator A-Din Abu Hamdan who has slipped thousands of dollars into his own pocket from a fund for families of the group’s fallen heroes; Muhammad Fadlallah, a Hezbollah accountant, who was imprisoned for months after falsifying the books to the tune of $2 million; Nasrallah’s son, Muhammad Ali, who uses Hezbollah money to operate his al-Kahawe café in Beirut.

Report: Hezbollah Going Bankrupt while Nasrallah’s Assets Hit $250 millionThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 5 Iyyar 5777 – May 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 5 Foods You Must Eat for Israel's Birthday | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Within the pages of the textbooks children are taught to be expendable. Messages such as: “the volcano of my revenge”; “the longing of my blood for my land”; and “I shall sacrifice my blood to saturate the land” suffuse the curriculum. Math books use numbers of dead martyrs to teach arithmetic. The vision of an Arab Palestine includes the entirety of what is now Israel, defined as the “1948 Occupied Territories.”

That is not the way to prepare children for peace.

Here is how the grade 4 math textbook teaches math:

The number of martyrs of the First Intifada during 1987–93 totaled 2026 martyrs, and the number of martyrs of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Intifada in the year 2000 totaled 5,050 martyrs while the number of the wounded reached 49,760. How many martyrs died in the two Intifadas?

(full article online)

Pressure Points » Teaching Palestinian Children to Value Terrorism


----------



## montelatici

So, you equate fighting foreign occupation with terrorism?


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> So, you equate fighting foreign occupation with terrorism?



Fighting foreign occupation isn't terrorism.
Sending Your child to explode in a bus full of people is definitely terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I’m writing this, I just see a new _EoZ_ post mentioning Silverstein among those who live in a fantasy world where “Israel and ISIS are allies” – and we also learn that Silverstein is now a popular contributor to _Russia Insider_, where almost 10K readers thought his story about Israel’s imaginary alliance with ISIS was worth sharing… It’s just one of many Silverstein posts that could be entitled with an updated version of the Nazi slogan “The Jews are our misfortune” – as Silverstein’s message is clearly: “The Jewish state is our misfortune.” And it turns out that his message is popular: The widely shared Russia Insider post is recycled from the _Middle East Eye_, where it also got several thousand social media shares under the title “Ultimate opportunism: The tacit Israeli-Islamic State alliance in Syria,” and it was first published on Silverstein’s own blog under the title: “BREAKING: Former Israeli Defense Minister Confirms Israeli Collaboration with ISIS in Syria,” with the social media counter again showing several thousand shares. 
Fake news about Jews behaving badly remain unsurprisingly popular.

(full article/screenshots online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah makes it clear that its ultimate goal is the same as Hamas': to "liberate the homeland" which of course includes all of Israel, with a state in the territories as phase one. And Hamas says the same by saying that it would accept such a Palestinian state in the territories but by not emphasizing that its goal remains the same: from the river to the sea.

The media coverage of the Hamas document has not been as bad as I feared, although there is plenty to complain about. But there has been next to no coverage of the similar document issued by Mahmoud Abbas' movement. And the two documents are virtually identical.

And Fatah knows it:

(full article online)

"Moderate" Hamas platform justifies terrorism as a "right." But so does Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah!. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canadian Jewish Chronicle published this backgrounder on May 14, 1948. While the editors probably were just looking for generic material to fill the issue with, it is refreshing to see a history of Israel that accurately shows the entire breadth of the Jewish attachment to the land for 4000 years, and not a history that starts in the 19th century that subtly supports the Arab narrative of Jews as outsiders stealing the land.

This timeline, by contrast, shows a fairly decent history of how Jews have attempted and often succeeded in returning to Zion throughout the exile, as well as how the "anti-Zionists" of old tried to stop them and how some proto-Zionists helped them.

(full article online)

An Historical Birthright (Canadian Jewish Chronicle, May 14, 1948) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the New York Times, May 14, 1948:




Other smaller newspapers also noted that Tel Aviv was bombed:





So what exactly happened?





(full article and photos online)

"Tel Aviv Bombed" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A number of Arabic articles are discussing whether Hamas is serious about this break or whether it is simply a trick to gain legitimacy.

While Hamas is intending to fool the Western world, its real aim is to regain the legitimacy it had in the Arab world only a few years ago.

(full article online)

The real audience for the new #Hamas_document is the Arab leadership ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A number of Arabic articles are discussing whether Hamas is serious about this break or whether it is simply a trick to gain legitimacy.
> 
> While Hamas is intending to fool the Western world, its real aim is to regain the legitimacy it had in the Arab world only a few years ago.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The real audience for the new #Hamas_document is the Arab leadership ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Y'all bitched for years that Hamas needed to change its charter. When they do y'all are still bitching.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imitation may really be the sincerest form of flattery. We Zionists, therefore, should be flattered that our deadly enemies have claimed our history and our land for themselves.

The enemies of the Jewish state and the Jewish people have been trying to reverse history and re-disperse the Jewish people. They employ increasingly sophisticated means, including war, terrorism, and lately a combination of these with a carefully planned and executed diplomatic and cognitive assault aimed at Israel’s supporters and Israelis themselves.

The cognitive part of the attack on our state and people is intended to delegitimize our claim to be the indigenous people of the land of Israel, and to replace us with a fictitious people, the “Palestinians,” who actually are a group of heterogeneous Arabs who have little common history prior to the 20th century.

(full article online)

Historical/cultural appropriation and reality inversion | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

Evelyn Gordon: Oslo Doubled Israel’s Terror Toll

 Today is Israel’s Memorial Day, which is always marked by the release of official statistics on the number of Israelis killed in wars and terror attacks. If the Trump Administration is serious about wanting to revive an Israeli-Palestinian peace process, reviewing those statistics would be a good place to start. What those numbers show is that Israel’s annual death toll from terrorism has more than doubled since it signed its first “peace agreement” with the Palestinians. And that simple fact sheds light on both why the process has consistently failed and what would be necessary to reverse this pattern of failure.

According to the official statistics, more than 3,100 Israelis have been killed in terror attacks since Israel’s establishment in 1948. The press releases don’t offer any breakdown of this statistic, but more detailed information is available on the Foreign Ministry’s website. Those numbers (located here for 1949-99 and here since 2000) show that terrorists killed 1,176 Israelis from 1949 through 1992, a period of 44 years. But since 1994, they’ve killed another 1,538 people–a significantly larger number of victims in a period just over half as long. (My tally omits the 45 deaths from 1993 because I don’t know whether they occurred before or after the Oslo Accord was signed on September 13, 1993, as well as 379 deaths from 1948, most of which took place either prior to or during the War of Independence.)

In other words, prior to the Oslo Accords, the number of terrorist deaths averaged 27 people per year. But in the post-Oslo period, terrorist deaths have averaged 66 people per year–almost two and a half times as many. And the real increase is slightly higher, because the ministry’s figures don’t include 75 soldiers killed in two wars in Gaza in 2009 and 2014, although they, too, are attributable to the Oslo Accords. Pre-Oslo, Israel didn’t fight wars with the Palestinians, because the Palestinians controlled no territory from which to launch a war.

Needless to say, this isn’t what a “peace process” is supposed to look like. Pace deals are supposed to produce peace, not to double the number of casualties. Moreover, these casualty figures show that the Palestinians have blatantly violated the one promise they made Israel in both the original Oslo Accord and every subsequent accord–an end to Palestinian terror.

Terrorism Against Israel Should Be the Focus of Peace Talks


----------



## Sixties Fan

PARIS, May 2, 2017 – UN Watch, a Geneva-based human rights NGO, condemned the “hijacking” of UNESCO’s agenda by the Palestinians and Arab states, after the agency’s 58-member board  singled out Israel today for condemnation—the only nation to be criticized—as the Jewish state celebrated it 69th Independence Day.

“Israel lost the vote today, but it did score a small moral victory: despite reported fears that Germany’s negotiations with the Palestinians would erode support, Israel in the end won more votes than ever before, including from major democracies like the U.S., Britain, Germany, Italy, and the Netherlands,” said Hillel Neuer, executive director of UN Watch.

“The Palestinians at UNESCO are hemorrhaging support for their ritual anti-Israel resolution: last April they had 33 yes votes, then in October it was down to 24, and today it’s down to 22. The no votes increased substantially from 6 to 10.”

“And once again, India—an increasingly important friend and ally of Israel—has voted to abstain, showing that its recent break from decades of lockstep voting with the Arab states is now a fixed policy.”

(full article online)

UNESCO's Anti-Israel Resolution Gets Least Votes Ever - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas tweets:
So sccccaaaarrrrryyyyy  


(vide online)

Hamas Gives Israel 24 Hours, Or Else… They’ll Make More DemandsThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 7 Iyyar 5777 – May 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course, "freedom and dignity" means the right to have more Arab satellite TV channels and the right to cook their own food in prisons. Not to mention air-conditioning.

Since the organizers weren't sure they would get enough people, they added that they were also protesting Hewlett Packard because, why not?

(By the way, I found a list of prisoner demands from 2004. They had even more demands then, like not to be searched and to keep cell doors open!)

(full article online)

Idiots protest for terrorist rights while real Palestinian kids are dying in Syria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It would also be easier to take MachsomWatch’s concern for the Palestinians more seriously if they demonstrated equal concern for the Palestinian Authority’s denial of civil and human rights. Roughly 98% percent of Palestinians are under the jurisdiction of their own leaders and the fact that they are denied freedom of speech, freedom of assembly, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, women’s rights or gay rights has nothing to do with Israeli checkpoints or fences.

Israel has significantly reduced the number of checkpoints over the years and perhaps more can be done to reduce or eliminate the deprivations and inconveniences they cause. Neither the checkpoints nor the security fence need be permanent. The shattering of the land for peace myth following the disengagement from Gaza; however, has placed the burden on the Palestinians to prove they are willing to live in peace. They have it in their power to make the barriers disappear; all it takes is the will to negotiate a peace agreement that will make Israelis feel secure. The well-meaning women of MachsomWatch would have a better chance of achieving their goals if they focused their ire on the Palestinian leadership rather than on Israel’s security forces.

(full article online)

The “Occupation” Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fearless Arab woman declares love for Israel: 'Am Yisrael Hai'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mottle Wolfe: What is the Best Country in the Middle East for Arab Muslims?

Yahya Mahamid is an Arab, a Muslim and a proud Israeli citizen. When you think of Israeli Independence Day, people often think of Jews celebrating with a barbeque, but what about the 20% of Israeli citizens that are Arabs? How should they celebrate the creation of the State of Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

107-page memorandum by leading American Jewish jurists to UN highlights pre-state Jewish consensus on Israel's rights to Jerusalem, Yesha.

Rare pre-state document claims Israel entitled to Judea, Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not just UNESCO. Shockingly, the UN's paper“The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem 1917-1988” deliberately misrepresented the actual wording of General Assembly Resolution 181.

The UN's fabricated Arab narrative has convinced academia


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The Arabs in command believe that eventually victory must be theirs. It is against all law and nature that this Jewish state should exist... The Jews believe that in a few more years, if a Jewish state is formed, it will be the only stabilizing factor remaining in the Near and Middle East... In many cases Jews and Arabs work side by side in the fields and orange groves outside of Tel Aviv. Perhaps these Jews and Arabs are making a greater contribution to the future peace in Palestine than are those who carry guns.” 

(full article online)

Bobby Kennedy’s 1948 visit to the Palestine front lines


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naturally, this was not the end of it because the pro-boycott activists had not yet shown, as is now de rigueur, disrespect for the Jewish holidays. So a resolution concerning “investment transparency and human rights” was placed on the agenda for April 12th, the second day of Passover. Ariela Rivkin, reportedly the only voting Jewish member of ASM Council, had alerted the chair of the holiday and requested that issues related to divestment be left out of the April 12 meeting. She objected on the grounds that a “community which is deeply affected by these issues will not be able to attend or participate in the meeting due to religious observance.”

The Council not only went ahead but also voted to suspend the rules with a view to moving the resolution along more quickly than those rules allow. Later, the council member who moved to suspend the rules publicly expressed her disgust with those who complained about the Passover meeting. After all, no university policy requires ASM to observe holidays; which is to say that no university policy requires ASM to show a modicum of respect for UW-Madison’s Jewish community.

(full article online)

Another Self-Destructive Move from BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Nawaz called the Regev event a “rare victory for free speech,” Chris had challenged, “Would you accept if [Abu] Bakr al-Baghdadi came to speak at one of our universities?”

Nawaz replied: “How on earth do you have the audacity to compare an ambassador of a democratic and, yes, imperfect country in the Middle East, to the leader of the worst terror group that we’ve known in our lifetime — [that] systematically enslaves and rapes women, that turns children into weapons, and that engaged in an attempted genocide of the Yazidi people.”

The radio host added that it was the “moral relativism” of “people like you, Chris, [who] are the reason why more Muslims are suffering from ISIS.”

(full article online)

Ex-Islamist Radio Host Lambastes Comparison of Israeli UK Ambassador to ISIS Leader


----------



## Sixties Fan

David Burke, of the *Daily Mail*, quite remarkably writes “In a dramatic twist, however, the group said it is willing to accept 1967 borders – before Israel occupied East Jerusalem, the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.”

Burke will be the toast of Hamas tonight!

Burke, like Calstrom, McIntyre and Wintour, is unable or unwilling to see that Hamas’ 2017 document is just another tactic in Hamas’ overall aim of destroying the Jewish state by setting up a Palestinian one as a precursor to destroying Israel.

At least the *Daily Telegraph* is not so taken in. It reports that Hamas “retains the goal of eventually “liberating” all of historic Palestine, which includes what is now Israel.”

Finally, a piece of journalism that isn’t willing to simply push Hamas’ desired narrative. To that, at least, we say Hallelujah!

(full article online)

Meet the new cuddlier Hamas…according to our media.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrate Yom Ha'atzmaut by Watching This Rock Opera About Theodor Herzl


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA Minister of Finance similarly announced that since 2011 (the year that PMW first exposed the PA's practice of paying salaries to terrorists), foreign aid has dropped 70%:

"PA Minister of Finance Shukri Bishara announced that the foreign aid to the PA coffers has decreased by about 70% in the last five years."
[Official PA daily, _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Dec. 8, 2016]

Now, Fatah Central Committee member and Fatah Commissioner of International Relations Rawhi Fattouh has written a long detailed PA defense of salaries to terrorists, with arguments based on lies.

*Lie # 1: The prisoners who receive salaries are innocent civilians who were "living securely in their homes"*

*Rawhi Fattouh: *"Most of the prisoners that Israel arrests are taken while living securely in their homes; in other words, they did not carry out any military activity or self-sacrificing activity (i.e., terror attack)."

This of course is a total lie by the Fatah leader. The overwhelming majority of security prisoners receiving PA monthly salaries were arrested, tried and convicted for direct involvement in terror activities or planning terror activities. For example, Abdullah Barghouti, who built the bombs for suicide bombers that murdered 67 Israelis, is in an Israeli prison and has already received hundreds of thousands of dollars in salary payments.

(full article online)

Fatah: Paying terrorists promotes peace - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

eVigilo (evigilo is Latin for “be alert”) makes a geo-targeted system that enables officials to send out mass alerts simultaneously to computers, mobile phones, radio, sirens, social networks and television within seconds – even if all regular networks are busy.

For Chileans, a warning system like this is crucial for saving lives in the event of earthquakes, tsunamis and volcanic eruptions.

Israeli tech for mass-notification alerts saves lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bob Stern’s father suffered a stroke at age 40. “When you have a stroke, your life and those around you are affected forever,” he says from experience.

Stern’s response was to build one of the largest stroke treatment companies in the world, Micrus Endovascular (MEND), acquired by Johnson & Johnson in 2010 for half a billion dollars. Two months later, he heard from renowned Israeli serial entrepreneur/inventor Yossi Gross of Rainbow Medical.

Gross invited Stern to Herzliya to examine his implantable invention for treating drug-resistant hypertension (high blood pressure). Hypertension is the leading cause of cardiovascular events including stroke, which occurs when the blood supply to the brain is interrupted or reduced.

A simple Israeli invention to treat resistant hypertension


----------



## Sixties Fan

So you have to dig to find out that about one fifth of Palestinian husbands beat their wives, 34% of men believe that there are times that a woman deserves to be beaten, and 67% say women are too emotional to be leaders. These are blamed on high unemployment by men, which are the fault of Israel (and the PA):

  These realities are a result of the prolonged occupation’s structural domination of Palestinian lives and the Palestinian economy, as well as the Palestinian Authority’s neo-liberal policies that impoverish the majority of Palestinians. The depressive symptoms, in this case, can be understood as an expression of the failure of society to provide the conditions under which men can fulfil their socially-assigned role as breadwinners.Yes, a survey on gender equality is so subverted by anti-Israel politics that it accepts the idea of men alone as breadwinners to justify their violence and misogynist attitudes towards women.

(full article online)

"Honor crimes" still largely justified in Arab world, especially by Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Note: To enable English subtitles, ensure captions are enabled (the CC button near the bottom right of video)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[How many non-truths can one find in this paragraph? ]

Abbas spoke of “occupation” while describing “Palestinians” as a people:

“Mr. President, it’s about time for Israel to end its occupation of our people and of our land. After fifty years, we are the only remaining people in the world that still live under occupation. We are aspiring and want to achieve our freedom, our dignity, and our right to self-determination and we also want for Israel to recognize the Palestinian state just as the Palestinian people recognize the state of Israel.”


Abbas To Trump: 'Palestinian' Children Raised In 'Culture Of Peace'


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Things You Need To Know About Mahmoud Abbas


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 10 Things You Need To Know About Mahmoud Abbas


Not to mention that Abbas left the PA in 2007.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Things You Need To Know About Mahmoud Abbas
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Abbas left the PA in 2007.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that Abbas simply changed affiliations and aligned with another version of the Islamic terrorist organizations / UNRWA welfare fraud recipients that define the Arab-Moslem lowlifes in the Islamist occupied territories.


----------



## Sixties Fan

We should care instead whether the payments - funded mainly by ordinary and unwitting taxpayers in the United States and Europe under the guise of international foreign aid - that serve to perpetuate a culture of lethal bigotry and the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children can be *stopped as a matter of urgency*.

We should care about what it will take to *cultivate a new and completely different kind of leadership* among the Palestinian Arabs, one that will focus on reshuffling the core values of their own people so that building them a better future takes precedence over stealing ours.

It could be that Abbas agrees. In yesterday's meeting, he said (according this source):
We are coming into a new opportunity a new horizon that would enable us to bring about peace... [*Associated Press*, May 3, 2017]

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2010, there was a big story that the Arab League pledged a half billion dollars to "defend Jerusalem." The amount paid? Zero.

However, Arab nations consistently tell Western leaders that "Palestine" is the major issue for them. This deception ends up fooling even otherwise smart diplomats and generals who assume that when it is the top agenda item in every meeting, it must really be important  to the Arabs. 

As always, the importance of "honor" is not realized. The Arabs find the Palestinian situation - corrupt leaders, refusal to make peace, the bitter split between Hamas and Fatah - to be an embarrassing and shameful reflection on the Arabs as a whole. They must try to convince the West that the issue is important to them because they want to minimize the embarrassment.

Appearances is what matters in an honor/shame culture, not reality. Pledges fulfill the appearances.

It is interesting that South Africa, which is very vocal in its support for the Palestinian Arabs, pledged almost a token $1 million - and hasn't paid a dime.

Here is the list of countries who pledged to rebuild Gaza, sorted by how much they still owe (and will never pay.)

(full article and list online)

Arab nations continue to promise much, give little to Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> We should care instead whether the payments - funded mainly by ordinary and unwitting taxpayers in the United States and Europe under the guise of international foreign aid - that serve to perpetuate a culture of lethal bigotry and the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children can be *stopped as a matter of urgency*.
> 
> We should care about what it will take to *cultivate a new and completely different kind of leadership* among the Palestinian Arabs, one that will focus on reshuffling the core values of their own people so that building them a better future takes precedence over stealing ours.
> 
> It could be that Abbas agrees. In yesterday's meeting, he said (according this source):
> We are coming into a new opportunity a new horizon that would enable us to bring about peace... [*Associated Press*, May 3, 2017]
> 
> (full article online)


More fake peace talks going nowhere.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should care instead whether the payments - funded mainly by ordinary and unwitting taxpayers in the United States and Europe under the guise of international foreign aid - that serve to perpetuate a culture of lethal bigotry and the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children can be *stopped as a matter of urgency*.
> 
> We should care about what it will take to *cultivate a new and completely different kind of leadership* among the Palestinian Arabs, one that will focus on reshuffling the core values of their own people so that building them a better future takes precedence over stealing ours.
> 
> It could be that Abbas agrees. In yesterday's meeting, he said (according this source):
> We are coming into a new opportunity a new horizon that would enable us to bring about peace... [*Associated Press*, May 3, 2017]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> More fake peace talks going nowhere.
Click to expand...


I agree. How does anyone negotiate with Death Cultists who have a written charter calling for destruction of the party they cynically claim to be negotiating with?


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the notable exception of the premiership of Menachem Begin, Israel has for too long acted as a beggar in world politics, pleading to be treated as any other nation. The recent moves by Netanyahu, such as this one and his refusal to meet the German FM after finding out he was to meet with anti-Israel NGO Breaking the Silence, is a welcome change to that policy.

This new, more aggressive foreign policy is paying off.

No other nation, let alone a military and scientific powerhouse, would allow itself to be treated with the disrespect that Israel has. The usual reaction had been to ignore the slights, downplaying the importance of international politics as mostly hot air. But  Israel is finally realizing that there are long-term consequences to allowing itself to be treated with disrespect.

More importantly, Israel does not lose leverage with other nations when it exercises its diplomatic options - instead, Israel's new muscularity in foreign affairs is paying off, we see in New Zealand and as even the new UNESCO resolution guaranteed to pass garnered far less support than previous ones.

(full article online)

New Zealand's new FM wants to walk back UNSC 2234 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel Divestment Resolution Fails at George Washington University by Narrow Margin resolution-fails-at-george-washington-university-by-narrow-margin/


----------



## Sixties Fan

_During his May 3, 2017 meeting with U.S. President Trump, PA President Mahmoud 'Abbas said:"Mr. President, I affirm to you that we are raising our youth, our children, our grandchildren on a culture of peace."[1] The following are excerpts from reports published by MEMRI in recent years reflecting the indoctrination of children by the Palestinian Authority and Fatah to armed resistance, jihad and martyrdom. This includes glorification of terrorists, and the promotion of the refugees' right of return to their original homes in Israel "under the banner of glory, jihad and struggle."_

(full article and photos online)

'Abbas Tells Trump 'We Are Raising Our Youth, Our Children, Our Grandchildren On A Culture Of Peace' – But The Facts On The Ground Are That PA Is Educating Children To Violence Against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Kamel Tayseer Qureika, 24, from Gaza City, a member of Islamic Jihad, was killed in a "work accident." today.

He was a member of the "Mujahideen unit for engineering and manufacturing." He sustained a serious injury during "preparation and processing," which sounds like he was building a bomb.

(photos online)

Work accident! Islamic Jihad terrorist blows himself up ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Note in particular:


The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)

(article and screenshots online)

Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Don’t believe ‘Believer’ — A critique of Reza Aslan’s documentary on the Jewish people and the State of Israel


----------



## Hollie

It really is quite the alternate reality where Islamics choose to live. Here we see the continuation of thievery from the UNRWA welfare fraud and western insistance to support Islamic terrorism by funding that agency.

Abbas (i.e. Arafat II), continues where Arafat left off: a known Islamic terrorist and one who ideologically and financially raped his own people, squandered millions upon millions of dollars intended for the improvement of the lives of those who he is supposed to represent, those dollars instead being used for his own betterment and the “paid for in blood” loyalty of a select few who have kept their own people in squalor while they live a privileged existence

*

Mahmoud Abbas is personally responsible 
for the high salaries to terrorists*

*Mahmoud Abbas is personally responsible for the high salaries to terrorists - PMW Bulletins
Abbas further admitted that he himself gave the kill orders*

by Itamar Marcus
White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer noted yesterday that President Trump brought up the issue of salaries to terrorists in his meeting with PA Chairman Abbas:
"The president raised concerns about the payments to Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails who have committed acts of terror and to their families and emphasized the need to resolve this issue."
[Press Briefing by Press Secretary Sean Spicer, 5/3/2017, #44]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nakba Day is May 15.

These Arabs specifically chose to protest on Israel's Independence Day, which goes according to the Hebrew calendar. The one and only reason is to position it not as a day of memory or sorrow but a day of protest at Israel's very existence, specifically on Israel's day of independence, no matter what day of the Gregorian calendar it comes out on.

And the organizer says quite plainly that he wants to destroy Israel by not only having the fake refugees "return" but by also having the Israeli Arabs "return" to the exact spots that their great-grandparents lived. 

Especially if Jews live there now.

(full article online)

More proof that the "Nakba" isn't about remembering a catastrophe but about destroying Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some $30,000 of exports reached the US.

Jordan, on the other hand, has been reducing the amount of Palestinian agricultural goods that it imports.

None has gone to Egypt or other Arab countries.

(I know in the past Gaza goods have been exported to Europe, I don't know why that seems to have stopped.)

Are "pro-Palestinian" NGOs celebrating this ~200% increase in Gaza exports since last year?

No - they deliberately are ignoring it.

(full article online)

Gaza exports are steadily increasing. No one reports it. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turning off the remaining electricity to Gaza would have almost unfathomable consequences - water shutdowns, hospitals closing, and a true humanitarian crisis.

Mahmoud Abbas is willing, for his own political ends, to directly hurt his people in immediate and dire ways.

A funny thing happened this week, though.

Israel didn't turn off the electricity.

Despite the thousands of pages of NGO reports that Israel is doing everything it can to hurt Palestinians and to make their lives miserable, Israel has, at its own expense, continued to provide electricity to Gaza.

That's about $3 million so far.

No one knows how long Israel can continue to fill in the gaps that the Abbas refuses to pay, but what is certain is that Israel cares more about Palestinian lives than Mahmoud Abbas does.

Why is this not being reported anywhere?

(full article online)

Israel, at its own expense, is paying for Gaza electricity. Media ignores the story. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Booth apparently wants Washington Post readers to think the recipients of the funds are innocent widows and orphans—who, after all, should not be blamed for the acts of their terrorist relatives, and therefore deserve government support.

That line of thinking is, of course, absurd. The family of Dylann Roof, perpetrator of the June 2015 South Carolina church massacre, is not responsible for what he did—but that does not mean they deserve to be supported by the U.S. government. The siblings of Oklahoma City bomber Timothy McVeigh were not to blame for his deeds, but that does not mean they merit receiving “social welfare” payments because their brother was executed.

There are two obvious reasons the PA financially supports terrorists’ families. One is the PA wants to encourage the terrorists to proceed with their murderous plans, by giving them the peace of mind that their families will be taken care of if they are killed or jailed. The second is the PA reveres the terrorists’ families, viewing them as an admired part of the Palestinian war against Israel. But you won’t find any acknowledgment of these obvious facts in William Booth’s dispatches.

The payments to the families, however, are just part of the problem. There is also the matter of PA payments made directly to the terrorists themselves. Mr. Booth somehow forgot to mention this inconvenient information.

(full article online)

Washington Post reporter justifies paying Palestinian terrorists


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)



Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.

*"UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*







*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*





*Lake Success*
*New York*
*1947*





"164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3






A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
Click to expand...


On the other hand:

Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/med...-breaking-the-silence-buddys-lies/2017/05/05/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amsterdam’s Jaw-Dropping 17th-Century Jewish Library


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amit Deri, the chairman of Reservists on Duty speaks to Arutz 2 on the organizations activities internationally. Amit mentions the initiative created called the “Palestinian Values Day” launched on college campuses, to teach the classic college students what values and ideals the Palestinian Leadership believes in through dialogue, roll ups, and activism. The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership. We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The next measures that the PA is considering include stopping payments for medications and medical equipment that the West Bank supplies, and forcing approximately 34,000 employees of the Palestinian Authority’s former security services in Gaza into early retirement. These employees will receive 70% of their pension, which will save the PA millions of shekels each month — and also cause a further severe slowdown in Gaza’s economy.

That, in turn, will lead to a reduction in the import of goods from Israel and beyond, and a consequent decrease in Hamas’s tax revenue. Not coincidentally, most members of the PA’s former security services in Gaza are associates of Mohammed Dahlan, Abbas’s principal adversary from within Fatah’s support base. In other words, this measure will both hurt Hamas’s revenue and weaken Mohammed Dahlan’s supporters financially.

(full article online)

As winds of war rise, Israel must decide whether to pull the plug on Gaza


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: ‘Reservists on Duty’ Debunk their ‘Breaking the Silence’ Buddy’s LiesThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 9 Iyyar 5777 – May 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


This is a hoot, one guy admits to his crimes and the rest of the war criminals in his unit call him a "liar". Got to wonder who is more afraid of the ICC or has more to lose...


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Amit Deri, the chairman of Reservists on Duty speaks to Arutz 2 on the organizations activities internationally. Amit mentions the initiative created called the “Palestinian Values Day” launched on college campuses, to teach the classic college students what values and ideals the Palestinian Leadership believes in through dialogue, roll ups, and activism. The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership. We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”



"We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”" Whatever "strategy" they adopt, it's still Hasbara BS


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
Click to expand...


Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
Click to expand...


You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.

Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Amit Deri, the chairman of Reservists on Duty speaks to Arutz 2 on the organizations activities internationally. Amit mentions the initiative created called the “Palestinian Values Day” launched on college campuses, to teach the classic college students what values and ideals the Palestinian Leadership believes in through dialogue, roll ups, and activism. The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership. We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”





Sixties Fan said:


> The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership.


The values shared by the average Palestinian are not those pushed by the so called Palestinian leadership. So, what is your point?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amit Deri, the chairman of Reservists on Duty speaks to Arutz 2 on the organizations activities internationally. Amit mentions the initiative created called the “Palestinian Values Day” launched on college campuses, to teach the classic college students what values and ideals the Palestinian Leadership believes in through dialogue, roll ups, and activism. The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership. We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The values shared by the average Palestinian are not those pushed by the so called Palestinian leadership. So, what is your point?
Click to expand...


We're left to conclude that you clearly do not represent the average so called "Pal'istanian". We have no indication that you have been assigned as the spokes-terrorist in charge of taqiyya on behalf of the average so called "Pal'istanian". 

We're left to conclude that actions speak with the utmost clarity and in that context, we're left to conclude that the average so called Pal'istanian shares many of the same hatreds, xenophobia, retrogression and societal ills that are attached to Islamist ideology.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amit Deri, the chairman of Reservists on Duty speaks to Arutz 2 on the organizations activities internationally. Amit mentions the initiative created called the “Palestinian Values Day” launched on college campuses, to teach the classic college students what values and ideals the Palestinian Leadership believes in through dialogue, roll ups, and activism. The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership. We built this proactive strategy in order to spark the interest of students, instead of doing the classic “Hasbarah.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The message is to show that values shared by the average liberal American student are not those pushed by Palestinian leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The values shared by the average Palestinian are not those pushed by the so called Palestinian leadership. So, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're left to conclude that you clearly do not represent the average so called "Pal'istanian". We have no indication that you have been assigned as the spokes-terrorist in charge of taqiyya on behalf of the average so called "Pal'istanian".
> 
> We're left to conclude that actions speak with the utmost clarity and in that context, we're left to conclude that the average so called Pal'istanian shares many of the same hatreds, xenophobia, retrogression and societal ills that are attached to Islamist ideology.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The March 19, 1947 edition of the New York Times contains a report by Clifton Daniel (who would later be the paper’s managing editor, and who was married to Margaret Truman, daughter of former US President Harry Truman). In it, Daniel interviews Arabs in then Palestine about the idea of living with Jews in the land. Needless to say, they are not happy about it.

But besides their opposition to admitting more Jews on humanitarian grounds, note:


Yet another mention of how the Jews had legally bought Arab land – something that has come up in previous reports from the time, which I have posted on the blog
Mention of Kfar Yasif, where Spanish Jews had lived after fleeing the Spanish Inquisition (1492), before being displaced by the Arabs around 200 years later
Widespread interest in a “Greater Syria” plan, whereby the Arabs of Palestine, Syria and Jordan would form one state (because the Arabs in Palestine did not consider themselves as having a distinct identity as they claim to in more recent times)
(vide screenshots online)

Know Your History: Arabs Of Palestine – Thoughts On Living With Jews (NY Times March 19, 1947)


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The Times_ was not exactly a fan of the Zionist cause and gave ample coverage to news that hurt it. In the summer of 1943, the trial of two Jews and two British soldiers accused of smuggling weapons to Palestine began in Jerusalem. The newspaper special envoy to cover the event was Alexander Sedgwick, a pro-British American who believed that the Zionists wanted a state “based upon a philosophy not unlike that of the Nazis,” as he wrote in a letter sent to the publisher of the _NYT_. One of several articles dedicated to the subject run “Vast Ring with Huge Resources Linked with the Jewish Agency at Smugglers´ Trial.” The American Jewish community was amazed. The same newspaper that was burying the news about the Jewish genocide in Europe deep down in the inside pages was focusing on a case of arms-smuggling in Palestine. To put this in perspective: a few months before, the Warsaw ghetto uprising had occurred, in which members of the poorly armed Jewish resistance fought for more than three weeks against Nazi troops until they were annihilated. It was an extraordinary epic –except for the _Times_. It took six months until the newspaper finally dedicated an editorial to this dramatic event, and when it did, it did not even mention that Jews had been involved, referring to them simply as “people.”

(full article online)

The New York Times and Zionism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Barcelona's Jewish community is outraged by the city council's recent adoption of a resolution decrying the "Israeli occupation" • To make matters worse, a city-backed festival has invited a Palestinian terrorist who hijacked a plane as a speaker.

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42199


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It’s all about spreading positivity, really just to let people have a good time,” said Cornell Hillel President Brandon Cohen ’18. “We are just here to celebrate the Jewish people having a state, with anti-semitism on the rise around the world.” ….

Organizers eventually agreed to let SJP members into the private event once they promised police that they would not protest and agreed to swipe their Cornell IDs.

Within five minutes of entering, however, four members of SJP held a sign that read “Celebrating 69 years of Genocide” while others handed out fliers. Most members lay silently on the floor, some covered in flags, as part of the die-in protest….

Cornell Hillel Executive Director Rabbi Ari Weiss said he was disappointed that the protesters had lied to gain access to the celebration.

“They said that they were coming as individuals,” Weiss told The Sun. “We asked them if they would protest, they said they wouldn’t, they lied. When they came in, I said ‘Did you lie to me?’ and one member shrugged their shoulders and nodded their head yes.”


The SJP students lied? Let me put on my *shocked* face.

(full article online)

WATCH: Pro-Israel Cornell students joyously sing and dance in face of anti-Israel "die in"


----------



## Sixties Fan

When in the 1920s the League of Nations decided to resettle the Jews in the land, the Arabs living there at the time considered themselves pan-Arab or southern Syrian. There was NO distinctive culture, language, literature, history or tradition based on the area known as Palestine, other than that of the Jews.

Many people who lived there then weren’t even Arabs at all. A 1920 British government handbook noted: ‘The people west of the Jordan are not Arabs but only Arabic-speaking. The bulk of the population are fellahin… [agricultural labourers of diverse backgrounds]. In the Gaza district they are mostly of Egyptian origin; elsewhere they are of the most mixed race.”

Many of those who now claim Palestinian ancestry going back through the centuries are instead the descendants of those who poured into Mandate Palestine in the 1920s and 1930s, many of them illegally, on the backs of the returning Jews who were seen as bringing work and prosperity with them.

There’s no such thing as Palestinian national identity, and the Arabs have always admitted this. In 1937, the Syrian leader Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi said: “There is no such country as Palestine. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. ‘Palestine’ is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it.”

In 1946 the Arab historian Professor Philip Hitti observed: “There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not”.

In 1977 Zahir Muhsein, a member of the PLO executive committee, said: ”The Palestinian people does not exist…Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct ‘Palestinian people’ to oppose Zionism.”

(full article online)

Melanie at Berkeley | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> When in the 1920s the League of Nations decided to resettle the Jews in the land, the Arabs living there at the time considered themselves pan-Arab or southern Syrian. There was NO distinctive culture, language, literature, history or tradition based on the area known as Palestine, other than that of the Jews.
> 
> Many people who lived there then weren’t even Arabs at all. A 1920 British government handbook noted: ‘The people west of the Jordan are not Arabs but only Arabic-speaking. The bulk of the population are fellahin… [agricultural labourers of diverse backgrounds]. In the Gaza district they are mostly of Egyptian origin; elsewhere they are of the most mixed race.”
> 
> Many of those who now claim Palestinian ancestry going back through the centuries are instead the descendants of those who poured into Mandate Palestine in the 1920s and 1930s, many of them illegally, on the backs of the returning Jews who were seen as bringing work and prosperity with them.
> 
> There’s no such thing as Palestinian national identity, and the Arabs have always admitted this. In 1937, the Syrian leader Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi said: “There is no such country as Palestine. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. ‘Palestine’ is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it.”
> 
> In 1946 the Arab historian Professor Philip Hitti observed: “There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not”.
> 
> In 1977 Zahir Muhsein, a member of the PLO executive committee, said: ”The Palestinian people does not exist…Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct ‘Palestinian people’ to oppose Zionism.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Melanie at Berkeley | MelaniePhillips.com




Nothing has changed.  Its the same today.


----------



## Sixties Fan

More Than 120 Years Later, ‘Dreyfus Affair’ Still Resonates


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> _Anti-Zionism is the extremist belief that the Jewish people are not a people, have no history and no rights to a homeland._


But...


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Anti-Zionism is the extremist belief that the Jewish people are not a people, have no history and no rights to a homeland._
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> 
> View attachment 125165
Click to expand...


Oh, my...

It seems little muhammud has that koranified cut and paste fervor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Most Intolerant Wins - or, why the West is doomed (Nassim Nicholas Taleb) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Who's $2.5 Billion is it?]

The global head of the Hamas terror group, Khalid Meshaal, whose personal wealth is estimated at $2.5 billion, on Saturday announced that his man in the Gaza Strip, Hamas government’s Prime Minister Ismail Haniyeh, had been “elected” to replace him.


http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...shaal-as-hamas-godfather-in-qatar/2017/05/06/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu Recommends Abbas ‘Google Yourself’ [video]The Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 11 Iyyar 5777 – May 6, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the alleged authorities whom Abbas cited was the same Holocaust denier at the center of the recent controversy in France. “In a scientific study published by the French professor Robert Faurisson, he challenges the existence of gas chambers which served the purpose of killing living Jews,” Abbas wrote. “He claims that the gas chambers were only used to burn corpses, out of fear of spreading plagues and viruses. It would not take a great effort in order to prove and document this aspect of the truth.”

Not only has Abbas never disavowed what he wrote in his book, he has reaffirmed it. In a January 21, 2013 interview with the Lebanese television station Al-Mayadeen, Abbas was asked about his Holocaust writings. “I challenge anyone to deny the relationship between Zionism and Nazism before World War II,” Abbas responded, adding that he has “70 more books that I still haven’t published” that supposedly would prove his claims.

(full article online)

Double standard on Holocaust denial


----------



## Sixties Fan

The problem isn’t the Muslim world, which is in a state of darkness. Between fighting against Israel and fighting for itself, it favors the battle against Israel. There is not a single point of agreement in the Muslim world, apart from the hostility toward Israel. There is no need, therefore, for resolutions against jihad, which is massacring mostly Muslims, and there is no need to settle the conflict between the Shiites and the Sunnis, and there is no need to deal with the illiteracy and improve the status of women. Nothing is important, just Israel and Israel. 



This obsession is harming Israel, but it is harming the Muslims themselves much more, because there is a direct link between the hostility toward Israel and the troubles of the Muslim world. The more hostile it is, the bigger its troubles.

(full article online)

Ynetnews Opinion - Adding more fuel to the fire of hatred


----------



## Sixties Fan

She could have simply said ‘I am sorry I posted an antisemitic cartoon. I have now removed it’.

But no.

The intellectual contortions she goes through in order *NOT *to admit that it was an offensive antisemitic cartoon are wondrous to behold.  She claims she thought the cartoon ‘showed two figures trying to escape Gaza through a fence’. Since when do Palestinians wear a yellow star and wear the uniform of the camps? And even ignoring this, why is the phrase ‘Never Again’ in capitals above the figure? And why are the two figures shaped like swastikas?

(full article online)

Harry's Place » Baroness Tonge removes antisemitic cartoon, claims she thought it was ‘two figures trying to escape Gaza’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The hospital urgently requires 23 million shekels ($6.4M) to cover the purchase of medicines and vital treatments especially for those suffering from cancer and kidney disease.

The Palestinian Authority owes the hospital NIS 150 million ($41 million) and the debt has been accumulating at the rate of $4 million every month. 

Some 700-800 patients come to Augusta Victoria for treatment daily.

More Gazans are referred to the Augusta Victoria hospital than any other, with 568 Gazans being admitted there in February, according to the World Health Organization.

The Palestinian leadership pays some $10 million a month to terrorists in prison and who were freed, and nearly $15 million a month to terrorist families. That part of the PA budget is considered sacred, so its citizens are going to literally die so they can pay their terrorist heroes. (My next article goes into more detail.)

The Palestinian Authority is also considering stopping supplying medicines and medical equipment for Gazans altogether.

(full article online)

Arab hospital in Jerusalem stops accepting patients because PA leaders prioritize paying terrorists over medicines ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surprise, Surprise, Surprise !

Then and now....Oil, Oil, Oil....
------------
Looking at articles in the Palestine Post in the twenty years afterwards, I see that there were annual Armistice Day ceremonies at the cemetery, often with Jewish groups placing wreaths. Again, I could not find any record of Arab dignitaries at any of these ceremonies.

So Prince Charles choosing not to attend this year is especially jarring, after so many decades of Jews honoring British war dead and the Arabs mostly ignoring them. (Although from all accounts, Gazans have been taking care of the British war cemetery there very well.)

(full article and screenshots online)

Today is the 90th anniversary of the British War Memorial dedication on Mt. Scopus ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al-Hayat cited observers who believe Israel is reluctant to increase the humanitarian crisis in Gaza even more, but the PA is determined to press ahead with pressure on Hamas to weaken it. As always, the Abbas government would threaten Israel that if it fails to make the people of Gaza more miserable, the PA would stop collaborating with Israel over security in Judea and Samaria.

(full article online)

PA ‘Surprised’ Israel Did Not Cut Off Gaza’s Power, Wants Humanitarian Crisis IncreasedThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 11 Iyyar 5777 – May 7, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As of last year, $128,518,896 was paid to terrorists in prison and ex-prisoners, and $174,630,296 to the families of "martyrs."  This doesn't include the parts of the PA budget that indirectly support terrorists like their Commission of Detainees and ex-Detainees Affairs.

Don't be fooled by the claim that these expenses are now paid by the PLO, not the PA. The PA gives the PLO $230 million a year.

For an economy that is in such bad shape, these are huge sums of money.

Yet these payments to terrorists are sacred to the Palestinian leadership.
 A senior Palestinian Authority official has rejected the “insane” demand that it end its policy of providing social welfare payments to the families of Palestinian terrorists jailed for carrying out attacks against Israelis.

PA President Mahmoud Abbas’s foreign affairs adviser Nabil Shaath on Thursday told Israel Radio the demand was intentionally designed to sink any potential for renewed US-led Israeli-Palestinian peace talks.

“It’s absurd to request that we stop paying the families of prisoners,” he said. “That would be like asking Israel to stop paying its soldiers.”There you have it: terrorists who murder children are the Palestinian equivalent of soldiers.

(full article online)

World Bank continues to ignore large percentage of Palestinian budget that promotes terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

Special report: A day of anti-Israel hate at the University of Warwick


----------



## Sixties Fan

The video shows two separate occasions — on April 27 and May 5 — in which Barghouti could be seen apparently unwrapping food in his prison cell and eating it in his toilet stall.

When asked for comment, a prison service spokesperson said: “The video speaks for itself.”

(full article and video online)

WATCH: Video allegedly shows hunger-strike leader Barghouti sneaking food


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> Special report: A day of anti-Israel hate at the University of Warwick


LOL!


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Special report: A day of anti-Israel hate at the University of Warwick
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> View attachment 125361
Click to expand...

Which, of course, explains Jew hatred prior to the existence of the modern State of Israel.
Loser strikes again.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> View attachment 125361



I'm afraid angry muhammud is getting quite desperate as he has cut and pasted the above multiple times across multiple threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*What Canadians really think about Israel/Palestine*
*— and what major media won’t tell you*

As a citizen of a democracy, wouldn’t you want to know if the policy of your government ran directly contrary to the will of its electorate?

As a news reader, wouldn’t you prefer accurate information from your newspapers and TV news broadcasts about one of the prominent issues of the day?

As a law-abiding person, wouldn’t you want your government to allow its citizens to pursue peaceful means to promote worldwide adherence to the basic norms of international law?

If you’ve answered “yes” to these questions – and you’re Canadian – get ready to be angry. Because you’ve been had

Three times over.

Silence and lies about BDS in Canada


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *What Canadians really think about Israel/Palestine*
> *— and what major media won’t tell you*
> 
> As a citizen of a democracy, wouldn’t you want to know if the policy of your government ran directly contrary to the will of its electorate?
> 
> As a news reader, wouldn’t you prefer accurate information from your newspapers and TV news broadcasts about one of the prominent issues of the day?
> 
> As a law-abiding person, wouldn’t you want your government to allow its citizens to pursue peaceful means to promote worldwide adherence to the basic norms of international law?
> 
> If you’ve answered “yes” to these questions – and you’re Canadian – get ready to be angry. Because you’ve been had
> 
> Three times over.
> 
> Silence and lies about BDS in Canada



*"What Canadians really think about Israel/Palestine*
*— and what major media won’t tell you"*

I feel fortunate that we have your attention directed at exposing this conspiracy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Areikat said that the Palestinian Arabs were “*the only remaining people under military occupation in the world.*”

Certainly.

Except for the *Kurds*, of course, the Turkish military rides the Kurds pretty hard, and they use live ammunition. But except for the Kurds, the Palestinians really are the only remaining people under military occupation in the world.

And the people of the *Western Sahara*, of course.

And the *Uyghur* of Eastern Turkistan. And the Tibetans of *Tibet*.

And the people of *Darfur*, of course.

And the people of *Western Papua*where they are really, really not happy about living under Indonesian military occupation. Neither are the people of *Aceh*,  just ask them.

And the *Tamils* of Sri Lanka.

(full article online)

The Only Remaining People Under Military Occupation in the WorldThe Jewish Press | Elder of Ziyon | 8 Iyyar 5777 – May 4, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
Click to expand...


*Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.

You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note in particular:
> 
> 
> The area now known as the “West Bank” being referred to by its real name – Judea and Samaria
> Contrary to the prevailing narrative peddled by the haters, Jews _bought_ Arab land – and the Arabs were more than happy to sell it to them, given the land was arid
> Mention of the Arabs having been in the land for 1,300 years – an acknowledgement they came with the Islamic conquest of the area in the 7th century (and not earlier as they claim)
> Mention of Arabs here rejecting the term “Palestinian Arab”, instead seeing themselves as part of ancient Syria
> How the Jews increased the standard of living for the Arabs, but this only increased anti-Zionist sentiment (believe it or not)
> 
> (article and screenshots online)
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Populations In The Holy Land (NY Times May 16, 1948)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.
> 
> You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. I understand you're enraged that the Ottoman land records refute your biased opinions. You limited types do tend to get befuddled by the hard data but don't let that prevent you from making up your own version of history as it suits you. 

Your are quite right, as you exceed your limits, you tend to get more frantic .


----------



## Hollie

Poor Marwan. Wasn't willing to take one for the gee-had. 

Israel releases footage of Palestinian hunger strike leader Barghouti eating in his prison cell

The prison service says Barghouti, who serves multiple life sentences for his role in the killing of Israelis during the second intifada, has twice been filmed eating since the strike began. The first time, on April 27, the footage shows him eating cookies. He removed the cookies from a hiding place in his bathroom, looked around to see that nobody was watching and then ate them. He then tried to conceal the evidence by hiding the wrapping and washing his hands and face.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As far as I can tell, the number of pretend arrests has been inflated over the years with the reported total Palestinian population so that the propaganda NGOs can consistently claim that 20% of all Palestinians, and 40% of all Palestinian men, have been arrested. (See Addameer from 2004  2008 and 2015 reporting that exact ratio with numbers of 650,000, 700,000 and 800,000.)

AFP is going further than most of the bogus Palestinian statistics, however. It claims that there have been 850,000 people incarcerated, not just those arrested or "detained" as the lying Palestinian NGOs usually say.

(full article online)

#Fakenews: @AFP amplifies the "850,000 detainee " lie, calling them "incarcerated" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The report says that the power plant has been able to provide its full capacity since February 2015. Not half capacity, as Gisha and other NGOs insist - full capacity.

Whether Gaza's electricity infrastructure can handle the full 140 MW is a different question. It is also unclear whether the fuel tank damaged by an errant Israeli shell in July 2014 has been fully repaired. But all of the media and NGOs that claim that Israel is to blame for the power plant not operating at full capacity are, quite simply, lying. The only real limitation, with the report makes quite clear, is lack of fuel, and Israel pumps all the fuel that is paid for (which is at the moment, zero, because of infighting between Hamas and Fatah.)

(full article online)

Here's news you won't read anywhere: Gaza's power plant can run at FULL CAPACITY given enough fuel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looking at the BDSholes behavior in light of James’ three characteristics, consider a phenomenon discussed frequently on this site: the fact that BDS advocates (and anti-Israel activists generally) demand we take them seriously as human rights activists and insist we respond to their accusations (usually illustrated with bloody photographs) of Israeli “atrocities” in the name of human dignity and justice. 

But when confronted by the fact that the Palestinians and their Arab nation-state supporters are guilty of these same crimes a hundred fold, the BDSer becomes angry – even furious - ignoring any appeal to the same humane values they insist we use when considering their accusations.

This behavior makes sense, however, in light of James’ description of the asshole.  For the BDShole insists that title of human-rights champion as well as the vocabulary of justice and virtue belongs exclusively to them, and does so in a consistent (actually permanent) manner.  The BDShole does so out of a sense of entitlement that they, and they alone, are part of an all-seeing vanguard that understands the world in ways all others do not.  And this entitlement allows them to say and do whatever they like, whenever they want to, despite the harm their words and actions routinely cause others.

BDSHoles: A Theory (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas, UNESCO, and the Test of Diplomacy
In its latest resolution on Israel, UNESCO speaks about the Bilal Bin Rabah mosque in Bethlehem. Where did they get this? From the Palestinian Authority, which has taken Rachel's Tomb, a famous Jewish holy site, and converted it into an exclusively Islamic site.
The irony is that in the documents of the Ottoman Empire, an imperial firman (decree) by the Ottoman Sultan describes Rachel's Tomb as a Jewish site. Moreover, Bilal Bin Rabah, the first muazzin of Islam, was buried in Damascus, not in Bethlehem, according to Islamic tradition. UNESCO is supposed to be responsible for maintaining educational truth, but it doesn't do so.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are a number of NGOs that report on checkpoints that Israel places to protect Israeli citizens from being, you know, murdered. Machsom Watch, B'Tselem, Amnesty, the Al-Quds Center for Israeli and Palestinian Studies, EAPPI and others eagerly watch for alleged human rights abuses at these flashpoints where many Palestinian attacks occur.

Hamas security just issued a statement recommending that all Gaza residents carry their identity cards at all times.

The reason? "The cards would facilitate the passage of citizens through security and traffic barriers."

Meaning, Hamas sets up arbitrary checkpoints throughout Gaza. Not at the border: inside Gaza itself, for whatever reasons.

You know what to do, NGOs who pretend to be concerned about human rights abuses: Ignore Hamas as you always do and pretend that the only terrible checkpoints are the ones that actually, provably save lives.

Hey NGOs, are you monitoring Hamas checkpoints? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN has since made modifications to the building, appropriated land adjoining the main structure and put up additional buildings, all – needless to say – without obtaining permits from the municipal authorities. The UN did not purchase the site, and never paid rent or municipal taxes on it.

Here is an opportunity to take a stand for sovereignty and against the corrupt and anti-Jewish UN. Despite the absolute aptness of placing the UN on the Hill of Evil Council, the site does not belong to them. If they need a headquarters in our country, they should be required to rent office space like anyone else.

I know a presently unoccupied spot in Tel Aviv’s Central Bus Station that they can get cheap.

(full article online)

Evil Council | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Palestinian Authority's official "news" agency, Wafa:
 A wild pig attacked on Friday night a 10-year-old child in the town of Yamoun, west of Jenin, causing her injury in her hand, according to local sources.

They said Alaa Houshieh was admitted to hospital after she as bit in her hand by a pig.

Palestinians say Israeli settlers let wild pigs run loose in the fields to attack farmers and villagers as a way to keep them off their land.

The residents, who say they never before had wild pigs in the West Bank until the settlers came there, have urged the Palestinian Authority to help get rid of the wild pigs in their areas, which have become a threat to them, particularly children.From Baedecker, 1906 " Palestine and Syria with the chief routes through Mesopotamia and Babylonia: handbook for travellers"




From "Palestine," Josiah Conder, 1830:



From Psalms 80:13:
 Why hast Thou broken down her fences, so that all they that pass by the way do pluck her? The boar out of the wood doth ravage it, that which moveth in the field feedeth on it.

Yes, the wild boars are more indigenous to the region than....Palestinian Arabs.

Those non-indigenous Zionist pigs strike again! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies and propaganda.  Jews managed to buy less than 15% of the land by 1947. They stole the rest.
> 
> *"UNITED
> NATIONS
> A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/364
> 3 September 1947
> *OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF
> THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> 
> *SUPPLEMENT No. 11*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED NATIONS
> SPECIAL COMMITTEE
> ON PALESTINE*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*
> 
> *VOLUME 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lake Success
> New York
> 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940, which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new land."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> View attachment 124913
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.
> 
> You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand you're enraged that the Ottoman land records refute your biased opinions. You limited types do tend to get befuddled by the hard data but don't let that prevent you from making up your own version of history as it suits you.
> 
> Your are quite right, as you exceed your limits, you tend to get more frantic .
Click to expand...


So you can provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data?


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> 
> Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.
> 
> You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand you're enraged that the Ottoman land records refute your biased opinions. You limited types do tend to get befuddled by the hard data but don't let that prevent you from making up your own version of history as it suits you.
> 
> Your are quite right, as you exceed your limits, you tend to get more frantic .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data?
Click to expand...


Refute what? That the Ottoman's controlled the majority of the land area? I never attempted to refute that. 

As you parrot the slogan that Jooos "stole the land", I'm assuming you can post corroborative data to support your specious comment.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Hollie, you've proved Montelatici's point. Thanks, there may be hope for you yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.
> 
> You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand you're enraged that the Ottoman land records refute your biased opinions. You limited types do tend to get befuddled by the hard data but don't let that prevent you from making up your own version of history as it suits you.
> 
> Your are quite right, as you exceed your limits, you tend to get more frantic .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refute what? That the Ottoman's controlled the majority of the land area? I never attempted to refute that.
> 
> As you parrot the slogan that Jooos "stole the land", I'm assuming you can post corroborative data to support your specious comment.
Click to expand...


So that's an unequivocal no you can't provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data, I thought not. Typical Hollie, nothing of substance to contribute; another hollow post. Next?


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try paying attention. I understand that cognitive skills elude you but the data available clearly delineates large land purchases by Jewish buyers from absentee land owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. We also know that large tracts of land were held as a waqf by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid there's no hope for you limited types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Please start taking your own advice and think before you post. Ask yourself what does "large" mean; the term has no meaning unless it's attached to hard corroborative data. An ant might see a mouse as "large" but to a human, both are tiny.  The only hard data we have is that provided by the British survey, however imperfect. Had Zionist land purchases been so "large" as to be significant, there would have been a stream of Zionist landowners (or the JNF) producing bills of sale to quantify the area of land they actualy bought as opposed to stole.
> 
> You are quite right Hollie, as a "limited type" yourself, there is no hope for you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand you're enraged that the Ottoman land records refute your biased opinions. You limited types do tend to get befuddled by the hard data but don't let that prevent you from making up your own version of history as it suits you.
> 
> Your are quite right, as you exceed your limits, you tend to get more frantic .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refute what? That the Ottoman's controlled the majority of the land area? I never attempted to refute that.
> 
> As you parrot the slogan that Jooos "stole the land", I'm assuming you can post corroborative data to support your specious comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's an unequivocal no you can't provide a link to these Ottoman land records that refute the British Survey of Palestine data, I thought not. Typical Hollie, nothing of substance to contribute; another hollow post. Next?
Click to expand...

I never refuted the British survey.

I see you shuffled off and unequivocally retreated from your silly "jooooos stole the land" meme. Be aware that your reiterating of pointless slogans and cliche's makes you little more than an accomplice to pointlessness. But then, you knew that. 

Glad I could help.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC’s Knell tells audiences that convicted terrorists are ‘political prisoners’


----------



## Hollie

It's odd that there seems to be some who are a bit fuzzy on the details of Islamic dogma. It is that dogma which is the engine driving Islamic terrorism. As is often the case with these issues, we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths and why other religions don’t produce the legions of mass murderers, suicide bombers, Death Cultists, etc., that rise from the ranks of the _Religion of Peace_™.



As FIFA meets, Palestinian Football Association glorifies terror - PMW Bulletins
*
As FIFA Congress meets,
Palestinian Football Association (PFA) glorifies terror*

*PFA supervises "the Prince of Martyrs Abu Jihad 
Football Championship"*






_Terrorist Abu Jihad's picture can be seen in the circle.
Source: Official PA daily Al Hayat Al-Jadida, May 8, 2017_


Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Just days before the international football organization FIFA is set to meet for its annual Congress, the Palestinian Football Association (PFA), a member of FIFA, has once again chosen to use football to honor and promote terror.
The official Palestinian Authority daily _Al Hayat Al-Jadida_ reported yesterday that the Palestinian Football Association this week continued its supervision of the annual football tournament named after Abu Jihad - Khalil Al-Wazir, the arch-terrorist responsible for the murder of 125 Israelis:


----------



## Sixties Fan

The same laws that prohibit Cloudflare from giving services to ISIS are the ones that prohibit it from providing services for Palestinian terror groups.

And Cloudflare protects Hamas website Hamas.ps, the English site of the Al Qassam Brigades as well as the Arabic site, the website of Islamic Jihad's Al Quds Brigades, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine site, and the Nedal Brigades website of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades. (Look up the Name Server section of each of the WHOIS links provided to see for yourself that CloudFlare protects these sites.)

All of these are designated foreign terrorist organizations by the US State Department.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> I never refuted the British survey.



True, you tried and failed. As I've said, you provide nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, Hollie.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never refuted the British survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you tried and failed. As I've said, you provide nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, Hollie.
Click to expand...


You're not paying attention. Just more of angry, frustrated retreat to name-calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The same laws that prohibit Cloudflare from giving services to ISIS are the ones that prohibit it from providing services for Palestinian terror groups.
> 
> And Cloudflare protects Hamas website Hamas.ps, the English site of the Al Qassam Brigades as well as the Arabic site, the website of Islamic Jihad's Al Quds Brigades, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine site, and the Nedal Brigades website of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades. (Look up the Name Server section of each of the WHOIS links provided to see for yourself that CloudFlare protects these sites.)
> 
> All of these are designated foreign terrorist organizations by the US State Department.


What Palestinian political parties do these assholes *not* call terrorists?

Names?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*

JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
"One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."

Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say


----------



## abu afak

P F Tinmore said:


> *Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*
> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
> Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
> However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
> "One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
> Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."
> Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say


*16-year-old girl attempts Stabbing in Old City*
Ynetnews News - 16-year-old girl attempts stabbing in Old City

Police shoot the Terrorist dead after she approaches them at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem's Old City while *brandishing a Knife and shouting, 'Allahu akbar'; police say she was carrying a Goodbye note to her family signed 'Martyr'; *no other injuries reported in the incident.
Liran Levi|Published:  07.05.17 , 19:57....

A female terrorist was shot dead by Israeli security forces on Sunday evening after she attempted to stab Israel policemen at the Damascus Gate in the Old City of Jerusalem. The Terrorist was identified by the Palestinian health ministry as 16-year-old Fatima Hjeiji from a town near Ramallah. Though she was treated at the scene by Zaka paramedics, she died from her injuries. No other people were injured in the incident.".."

According to police, while charging at the security personnel, *she was shouting, “Allahu akbar.” Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said a Knife was recovered from the scene together with a Farewell Letter from the teenager to her family quoting a verse from the Koran that signed off with the word “Shahida”—Arabic for “martyr.”*

On April 26, soldiers for the Golani Brigade's 51st Battalion* thwarted a second attack in two days *carried by cousins outside the Samaria Territorial Brigade's base on Wednesday....​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Archbishop of Canterbury makes surprise visit to Gaza*

The Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby, has made a surprise visit to Gaza as part of his 12-day tour of Palestine and Israel.

Israel granted the archbishop permits to enter Gaza, who described his trip to the impoverished region as “extraordinary” and "genuinely breathtaking, something I'll never forget".

*Archbishop of Canterbury makes surprise visit to Gaza*


----------



## P F Tinmore

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*
> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
> Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
> However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
> "One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
> Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."
> Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say
> 
> 
> 
> *16-year-old girl attempts Stabbing in Old City*
> Ynetnews News - 16-year-old girl attempts stabbing in Old City
> 
> Police shoot the Terrorist dead after she approaches them at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem's Old City while *brandishing a Knife and shouting, 'Allahu akbar'; police say she was carrying a Goodbye note to her family signed 'Martyr'; *no other injuries reported in the incident.
> Liran Levi|Published:  07.05.17 , 19:57....
> 
> A female terrorist was shot dead by Israeli security forces on Sunday evening after she attempted to stab Israel policemen at the Damascus Gate in the Old City of Jerusalem. The Terrorist was identified by the Palestinian health ministry as 16-year-old Fatima Hjeiji from a town near Ramallah. Though she was treated at the scene by Zaka paramedics, she died from her injuries. No other people were injured in the incident.".."
> 
> According to police, while charging at the security personnel, *she was shouting, “Allahu akbar.” Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said a Knife was recovered from the scene together with a Farewell Letter from the teenager to her family quoting a verse from the Koran that signed off with the word “Shahida”—Arabic for “martyr.”*
> 
> On April 26, soldiers for the Golani Brigade's 51st Battalion* thwarted a second attack in two days *carried by cousins outside the Samaria Territorial Brigade's base on Wednesday....​
Click to expand...

Like grown men, trained in combat, cannot take a knife away from a 16 year old girl, assuming that she even had one. Candy ass extraordinaire.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*
> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
> Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
> However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
> "One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
> Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."
> Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say
> 
> 
> 
> *16-year-old girl attempts Stabbing in Old City*
> Ynetnews News - 16-year-old girl attempts stabbing in Old City
> 
> Police shoot the Terrorist dead after she approaches them at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem's Old City while *brandishing a Knife and shouting, 'Allahu akbar'; police say she was carrying a Goodbye note to her family signed 'Martyr'; *no other injuries reported in the incident.
> Liran Levi|Published:  07.05.17 , 19:57....
> 
> A female terrorist was shot dead by Israeli security forces on Sunday evening after she attempted to stab Israel policemen at the Damascus Gate in the Old City of Jerusalem. The Terrorist was identified by the Palestinian health ministry as 16-year-old Fatima Hjeiji from a town near Ramallah. Though she was treated at the scene by Zaka paramedics, she died from her injuries. No other people were injured in the incident.".."
> 
> According to police, while charging at the security personnel, *she was shouting, “Allahu akbar.” Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said a Knife was recovered from the scene together with a Farewell Letter from the teenager to her family quoting a verse from the Koran that signed off with the word “Shahida”—Arabic for “martyr.”*
> 
> On April 26, soldiers for the Golani Brigade's 51st Battalion* thwarted a second attack in two days *carried by cousins outside the Samaria Territorial Brigade's base on Wednesday....​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like grown men, trained in combat, cannot take a knife away from a 16 year old girl, assuming that she even had one. Candy ass extraordinaire.
Click to expand...

What I find remarkable is how islamics accept no responsibility for the monsters they create. Its important to understand that these attacks are committed by deeply religious / deeply damaged islamics who have been raised from childhood to believe that murder / suicide is the highest honor for the good islamo-bots. Making excuses for the killers you create and then condemning the israelis for protecting themselves is a sickness you perpetuate. 

How much enjoyment you apparently get from yet another wasted Islamic who threw their life away so you could flail your Pom Poms in celebration of acts of degeneracy.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*
> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
> Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
> However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
> "One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
> Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."
> Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say
> 
> 
> 
> *16-year-old girl attempts Stabbing in Old City*
> Ynetnews News - 16-year-old girl attempts stabbing in Old City
> 
> Police shoot the Terrorist dead after she approaches them at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem's Old City while *brandishing a Knife and shouting, 'Allahu akbar'; police say she was carrying a Goodbye note to her family signed 'Martyr'; *no other injuries reported in the incident.
> Liran Levi|Published:  07.05.17 , 19:57....
> 
> A female terrorist was shot dead by Israeli security forces on Sunday evening after she attempted to stab Israel policemen at the Damascus Gate in the Old City of Jerusalem. The Terrorist was identified by the Palestinian health ministry as 16-year-old Fatima Hjeiji from a town near Ramallah. Though she was treated at the scene by Zaka paramedics, she died from her injuries. No other people were injured in the incident.".."
> 
> According to police, while charging at the security personnel, *she was shouting, “Allahu akbar.” Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said a Knife was recovered from the scene together with a Farewell Letter from the teenager to her family quoting a verse from the Koran that signed off with the word “Shahida”—Arabic for “martyr.”*
> 
> On April 26, soldiers for the Golani Brigade's 51st Battalion* thwarted a second attack in two days *carried by cousins outside the Samaria Territorial Brigade's base on Wednesday....​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like grown men, trained in combat, cannot take a knife away from a 16 year old girl, assuming that she even had one. Candy ass extraordinaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find remarkable is how islamics accept no responsibility for the monsters they create. Its important to understand that these attacks are committed by deeply religious / deeply damaged islamics who have been raised from childhood to believe that murder / suicide is the highest honor for the good islamo-bots. Making excuses for the killers you create and then condemning the israelis for protecting themselves is a sickness you perpetuate.
> 
> How much enjoyment you apparently get from yet another wasted Islamic who threw their life away so you could flail your Pom Poms in celebration of acts of degeneracy.
Click to expand...

What I find remarkable is how Jews accept no responsibility for the monsters they create. Its important to understand that these attacks are committed by deeply religious / deeply damaged Jews who have been raised from childhood to believe that murder / suicide is the highest honor for the good Jew-bots. Making excuses for the killers you create and then condemning the Palestinians for protecting themselves is a sickness you perpetuate.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say*
> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Palestinians who witnessed Israeli border police shooting and killing 16-year-old Fatima Afif Abd al-Rahman Hjeiji in occupied East Jerusalem on Sunday evening said the girl was “executed in cold blood” and did not pose a lethal threat when she was hit with some 20 bullets outside of the Old City.
> Israeli police claimed Hjeiji “approached Israeli police and border guards stationed at the site, drew a knife, and tried to attack them while calling out 'Allah Akbar' in an attempt to hurt Israeli forces, who determinedly and professionally neutralized her.”
> However, shortly after the shooting, an eyewitness told Ma’an that Hjeiji had been standing near Damascus Gate, more than ten meters away from a group of Israeli border guard soldiers, before she was killed.
> "One of the soldiers started to shout ‘knife! knife!’ and moments after that, about five soldiers opened fire at her from every direction," he said.
> Another witness said the girl was first hit in the chest and fell to the ground, “but Israeli soldiers continued to fire at her back."
> Teenage Palestinian girl 'executed in cold blood,' witnesses say
> 
> 
> 
> *16-year-old girl attempts Stabbing in Old City*
> Ynetnews News - 16-year-old girl attempts stabbing in Old City
> 
> Police shoot the Terrorist dead after she approaches them at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem's Old City while *brandishing a Knife and shouting, 'Allahu akbar'; police say she was carrying a Goodbye note to her family signed 'Martyr'; *no other injuries reported in the incident.
> Liran Levi|Published:  07.05.17 , 19:57....
> 
> A female terrorist was shot dead by Israeli security forces on Sunday evening after she attempted to stab Israel policemen at the Damascus Gate in the Old City of Jerusalem. The Terrorist was identified by the Palestinian health ministry as 16-year-old Fatima Hjeiji from a town near Ramallah. Though she was treated at the scene by Zaka paramedics, she died from her injuries. No other people were injured in the incident.".."
> 
> According to police, while charging at the security personnel, *she was shouting, “Allahu akbar.” Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said a Knife was recovered from the scene together with a Farewell Letter from the teenager to her family quoting a verse from the Koran that signed off with the word “Shahida”—Arabic for “martyr.”*
> 
> On April 26, soldiers for the Golani Brigade's 51st Battalion* thwarted a second attack in two days *carried by cousins outside the Samaria Territorial Brigade's base on Wednesday....​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like grown men, trained in combat, cannot take a knife away from a 16 year old girl, assuming that she even had one. Candy ass extraordinaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find remarkable is how islamics accept no responsibility for the monsters they create. Its important to understand that these attacks are committed by deeply religious / deeply damaged islamics who have been raised from childhood to believe that murder / suicide is the highest honor for the good islamo-bots. Making excuses for the killers you create and then condemning the israelis for protecting themselves is a sickness you perpetuate.
> 
> How much enjoyment you apparently get from yet another wasted Islamic who threw their life away so you could flail your Pom Poms in celebration of acts of degeneracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find remarkable is how Jews accept no responsibility for the monsters they create. Its important to understand that these attacks are committed by deeply religious / deeply damaged Jews who have been raised from childhood to believe that murder / suicide is the highest honor for the good Jew-bots. Making excuses for the killers you create and then condemning the Palestinians for protecting themselves is a sickness you perpetuate.
Click to expand...


What does it say about you that your every waking moment is spent stalking me from thread to thread plagiarizing my posts?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We thought that after 1945, the end of the Second World War, that there was this enormous insight in the West; no more anti-Semitism. Never again ... But in Europe anti-Semitism is back, and it's back because of Islam."

Ayaan Hirsi Ali: 'Anti-Semitism Is Back ... Because Of Islam'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Outside Israel and the Palestinian territories, much of the world sees us through the lenses of the Boycott, Divest, Sanction (“BDS”) movement – which Palestinians largely do not support. Since the Palestinian-controlled economy is so weak, many Palestinians are employed by Israeli firms – the only source of good jobs for Palestinians. The BDS movement, however, is not interested in hearing the Palestinians’ pleas because they would rather see Palestinians live in poverty than relent in their pursuit against Israel.

(full article online)

Palestinians need real support, not self-serving BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Outside Israel and the Palestinian territories, much of the world sees us through the lenses of the Boycott, Divest, Sanction (“BDS”) movement – which Palestinians largely do not support. Since the Palestinian-controlled economy is so weak, many Palestinians are employed by Israeli firms – the only source of good jobs for Palestinians. The BDS movement, however, is not interested in hearing the Palestinians’ pleas because they would rather see Palestinians live in poverty than relent in their pursuit against Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians need real support, not self-serving BDS


The idea is to get out from under Israel's boot so they can have their own economy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Israel and the Palestinian territories, much of the world sees us through the lenses of the Boycott, Divest, Sanction (“BDS”) movement – which Palestinians largely do not support. Since the Palestinian-controlled economy is so weak, many Palestinians are employed by Israeli firms – the only source of good jobs for Palestinians. The BDS movement, however, is not interested in hearing the Palestinians’ pleas because they would rather see Palestinians live in poverty than relent in their pursuit against Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians need real support, not self-serving BDS
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to get out from under Israel's boot so they can have their own economy.
Click to expand...


Those shiftless arabs-moslems already have an economy. It's called the UNRWA Welfare Fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Israel and the Palestinian territories, much of the world sees us through the lenses of the Boycott, Divest, Sanction (“BDS”) movement – which Palestinians largely do not support. Since the Palestinian-controlled economy is so weak, many Palestinians are employed by Israeli firms – the only source of good jobs for Palestinians. The BDS movement, however, is not interested in hearing the Palestinians’ pleas because they would rather see Palestinians live in poverty than relent in their pursuit against Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians need real support, not self-serving BDS
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to get out from under Israel's boot so they can have their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those shiftless arabs-moslems already have an economy. It's called the UNRWA Welfare Fraud.
Click to expand...

They didn't need that before Israel stole their stuff.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never refuted the British survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you tried and failed. As I've said, you provide nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, Hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention. Just more of angry, frustrated retreat to name-calling.
Click to expand...


Nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, next.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab editorial cartoons before and during the Six Day War with anti-semitic motifs and bloodthirsty themes.These make it very clear that the aim of the Arabs in 1967 was genocidal: to kill every Jew in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elbit to supply equipment to Brazil Marine Corps


----------



## Sixties Fan

The video that accompanies the story is narrated in Arabic but it is filled with graphics made by Internet antisemites making up bizarre stories like Adolf Hitler was the grandson of a Rothschild and quotes like this one:





This is what Egyptians are reading every day in their mainstream media.

And there is essentially nothing in their media that ever says otherwise.

But let's talk some more about Islamophobia, because that is more "systemic."

(full article online)

Major Egyptian news site says the Rothschilds are Khazars who control the world to help Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestine Today quotes Dr. Munir Bursh, the pharmacy director at the Ministry of Health in Gaza, saying that the Palestinian Authority has stopped supplying medicines and baby formula to Gaza altogether.

 "90% of the treatment of cancer patients in the Gaza Strip has stopped due to the lack of the supply of drugs," he said.

Bursh added, "This is reprehensible and very strange, threatening a major health disaster up to the collapse of the health situation in Gaza, because the Ramallah government has been responsible for supplying medicine to Gaza, despite the deficit in the previous years."

(full article online)

Report: Palestinian Authority stops delivering medicines to Gaza. NGOs, media silent. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even this story is internally inconsistent, claiming that settlers raise pigs (against Jewish law)for no other reason but to release them in Palestinian farms, yet they also shoot the pigs that somehow make their way back to where they were raised.

And even if the story was true, Spangler should have sourced it correctly instead of referring to a secondary source, showing that even as a lying academic, she fails as an academic.

The idea that Jews raise and release wild boars (which have lived in the region since Biblical times) is laughable to anyone with the ability to think - but not to a Boston University PhD who specializes in "Inequality and Intersectionality".

(full article online)

Academic Fraud of the Day: Eve Spangler ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yazan Kiwan, a 20-year-old from the Arab city of Sakhnin in northern Israel, is working on his final project, in which he manufactures and performs quality control of metal wheels on an aluminum lathe. His partner in the project is Eran Luzon, a 36-year old Jewish Israeli from Afula. Luzon studied at a college in the western Negev city of Sderot city and works at a defense manufacturing firm.

Kiwan studied engineering at Ort Braude college in the city of Karmiel, in northern Israel, and said he was missing practical experience to get a job. He read about Moona’s program on Facebook, came for an interview and got accepted to the course four months ago. “It is hard to find a job. They tell me I am still young, go get experience,” he said.

He now has a part-time job at a tech firm in northern Israel that makes products out of quartz and hopes to continue there full-time, he said.

(full article online)

Galilee Jewish-Arab tech collaboration shoots for the coexistence moon


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never refuted the British survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you tried and failed. As I've said, you provide nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, Hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention. Just more of angry, frustrated retreat to name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing of any substance here, just hollow posting, next.
Click to expand...


Just your usual cut and paste script. The last resort of the befuddled.


----------



## Hollie

The plague of Islamic terrorism is a disease that has spread worldwide. It is clearly not a function of a _Tiny Minority of Violent Extremists ™_, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah as muhammedan apologists would parrot. What we do know is that Pal'istanian Islamic terrorism is financed by UNRWA and that various islamist “charities” (little more than fronts for the financing of Islamic terrorism) finance Islamic terrorism globally. 

We do know that various Islamic governments aid and abet Islamic terrorist franchises. We do know that Islamic terrorists find their way into political office on those rare occasions where islamist enclaves allow voting (and promptly cancel all future voting) as is the case with the two Islamic terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories. 

The results are always the same.
*
While Abbas met with Trump, 
Fatah honored 12 terrorists
responsible for murdering 95 people

Home Page|PMW*

*12 murderers - planners of suicide bombings and shooting attacks - were honored while Abbas was talking peace to Trump



*


----------



## louie888

The reality is that the plague of Jewish terrorism is a disease that has spread worldwide. It is clearly not a function of a _Tiny Minority of Violent Extremists ™_, acting in isolation from Jewish power as Israel's apologists would parrot. What we do know is that Israeli Jewish terrorism is financed by America and that various Jewish “charities” (little more than fronts for the financing of Israeli terrorism) finance Jewish terrorism globally.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> The reality is that the plague of Jewish terrorism is a disease that has spread worldwide. It is clearly not a function of a _Tiny Minority of Violent Extremists ™_, acting in isolation from Jewish power as Israel's apologists would parrot. What we do know is that Israeli Jewish terrorism is financed by America and that various Jewish “charities” (little more than fronts for the financing of Israeli terrorism) finance Jewish terrorism globally.



Anyone else notice the time stamp on the latest post that Louie plagiarized? 

The angry muhammedan stalker is sitting home, scouring the site, waiting for me to post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The proposed map of the Jewish National Home as presented to the 1919 Versailles Peace Conference:






We've been yielding and surrendering territory ever since.

My Right Word: Zionism: Yielding Territory Since 1919


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*

Another confirming document, from 1919:





My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria


It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
Click to expand...


Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?
Click to expand...

Israeli BS talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking point.
Click to expand...


Another of your perpetrated frauds exposed as such.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your perpetrated frauds exposed as such.
Click to expand...

I have posted the proof and you come back with Israel's bullshit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria*
> 
> Another confirming document, from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Right Word: Yes, Palestine Was Southern Syria
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your perpetrated frauds exposed as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted the proof and you come back with Israel's bullshit.
Click to expand...


What you define as "proof" is laughable. Your various conspiracies are always a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was until 1924 when it was divided into a separate state by post war treaties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still furthering your fraudulent "state of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your perpetrated frauds exposed as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted the proof and you come back with Israel's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you define as "proof" is laughable. Your various conspiracies are always a hoot.
Click to expand...

Where is *your* proof? Back up what you say.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Tinmore's Islamic terrorist heroes.





Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Tinmore's Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools


Ziowood Productions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore's Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
Click to expand...


Pretty typical for Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers to be fact-intolerant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The people who bitterly complain about the keffiyeh being "appropriated" never, and I mean never, complain about it being "appropriated" by terrorists for terror attacks. To them, terror attacks are the essence of Palestinian existence. Which is all the proof you need to know that the keffiyeh is in fact a terrorist symbol, not just an innocuous garment symbolizing peoplehood.

However, there is an appropriate use for keffiyehs: to be worn by dogs.  No one seems to mind; dogs with keffiyehs have been seen at anti-Israel rallies.  I certainly don't mind dogs with keffiyehs.  Dog keffiyehs are highly appropriate, especially for people who regard "dog" as an insult.

Feel free to tweet these images for World Keffiyeh Day under the hashtag #OnlyDogsWearKeffiyehs (and keep the #KeffiyehDay hashtag as well.)





(full article and photos online)

Today is World Keffiyeh Day to show support for terrorists who cover their faces! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore's Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty typical for Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers to be fact-intolerant.
Click to expand...

Do you really believe Ziowood Productions?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore's Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty typical for Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers to be fact-intolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really believe Ziowood Productions?
Click to expand...


Do you really think anyone accepts your dishonesty as anything but sleazy?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in the 1940s, Arabs in British Mandate Palestine started a boycott of Jewish businesses.

It failed. The Jews opened up new trade markets in Europe and Arab shopkeepers lost lots of money.
------
It is not clear what the consequences would be for not joining the hunger strike. The only leverage they have are the salaries that the PLO pays prisoners. It would be richly ironic that prisoners who decide not to join the boycott would be the only ones that the PLO stops rewarding for terror.

Forcing prisoners to act in a certain way doesn't add to the legitimacy of the hunger strike, it makes it into even more of a joke than it already is. It also shows that there is a level of desperation from Palestinian leaders who thought that this stunt would be more effective than their many other stunts. The hunger strike has not generated any real interest from the world media.

We know what will happen. The prisoners will pretend to join, they will sneak candy bars like Marwan Barghouti, the PLO will claim that they now have 5000 hunger strikers while the real number will hover at 10% of that figure, and nothing will change.

(full article online)

Now, Fatah is FORCING prisoners to join hunger strike! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The people who bitterly complain about the keffiyeh being "appropriated" never, and I mean never, complain about it being "appropriated" by terrorists for terror attacks. To them, terror attacks are the essence of Palestinian existence. Which is all the proof you need to know that the keffiyeh is in fact a terrorist symbol, not just an innocuous garment symbolizing peoplehood.
> 
> However, there is an appropriate use for keffiyehs: to be worn by dogs.  No one seems to mind; dogs with keffiyehs have been seen at anti-Israel rallies.  I certainly don't mind dogs with keffiyehs.  Dog keffiyehs are highly appropriate, especially for people who regard "dog" as an insult.
> 
> Feel free to tweet these images for World Keffiyeh Day under the hashtag #OnlyDogsWearKeffiyehs (and keep the #KeffiyehDay hashtag as well.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> Today is World Keffiyeh Day to show support for terrorists who cover their faces! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


It is just a symbol of identity like some guys who wear those goofy little beanies.

*SHADIA MANSOUR Ft M1 (DEAD PREZ)-AL KUFIYYEH 3ARABEYYEH *


----------



## Sixties Fan

The FIFA Congress, which convenes in Manama, the capital of Bahrain, decided Thursday to adopt the proposal of the president of the organization, Gianni Infantino, not to vote on the PA's proposal against the teams from Judea and Samaria.

The decision was made by a large majority and 73% of the member states voted for it.

(full article online)

FIFA votes in favor of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

It happened in 1679, when rumors reached King Imam al-Mahdi Ahmad that Jews were helping Ottoman Turks stage uprisings. The king threatened to banish Yemeni Jews if they refused to convert to Islam. They refused.

Non-Jewish tribes who had done business with the Jews petitioned the king on their behalf to have them sent not to his initial wretched destination, but to the slightly less wretched Mawza’ instead. They claimed they were more likely to repent from there.

But it was grueling in Mawza’, too. Yemenite poet Shalom Shabazi, an eyewitness to the exile, wrote: “[Mawza’] is…a place of monstrous beasts and every kind of lion.” Exiled Jews died in vast numbers from hunger, thirst, and exposure. After one year, demand for farm implements previously made by Jewish craftsmen was so high that the king had no choice but to bring the Jews back.

But on their return, the Jews found their homes occupied, and their land seized. What is now known as Sana’a’s old Jewish Quarter was first settled then: humble new homes in a place then known as “hyena’s field.”

The Forgotten Yemenite Jewish Exile of 1679


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

But this isn't her main point. After quoting Zionist figures in history to prove that they were colonialist (as if they didn't also speak passionately about rebuilding Judah and Israel of old) she makes her only real point, which proves the exact opposite of what she intends:

" The Zionist logic, that we did not exist because we did not have a currency, national boundaries, etc, would also deny that Native Americans existed, because they did not have nation states recognisable to the Europeans. And indeed, that is how the colonisation of the Americas happened - violently, and hinging on genocide, but above all, grounded in racism."

No one denies that Native Americans exist and existed. And no one denies that they were a set of tribes. However, no one could call them a nation. While the Incas and the Aztecs had vast empires, Native North Americans never reached that level.  So, while the Incas and Aztecs could not answer all of the Dry Bones questions, they could answer enough of them to show that they were nations - they had leaders, borders, their own languages; they had a central government, they controlled territory.

The Palestinian Arabs had none of those things. None of the questions can be answered.

(full article online)

A Palestinian Arab tries, and fails, to answer the Dry Bones quiz ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tell me, Mr Barghouti – how do your prison conditions compare with those of Gilad Shalit who was abducted and held by Hamas in Gaza for five years? How do they compare with the conditions Hamas offers to current Israeli prisoners: Abera Mengistu, Israeli of Ethiopian origin being held in Gaza since September 2014, Hisham al-Syed, Israeli Bedouin held since April 2015, and Juma Ibrahim Abu Anima, Israeli Bedouin who has been held since July last year?

(full article online)

How Many Times Has The Red Cross Visited Israeli Prisoners in Gaza? - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inbar added that the exploitation of the peace organizations by the PA Arabs ultimately harms the organizations themselves, as happened at the joint memorial ceremony for Arabs and Jews on the eve of Memorial Day. “There are Palestinians who take advantage of the visits to earn a living, and not exactly to promote peace, while damaging the good name of peace organizations. And those who are harmed most are the peace organizations that do real work.”

(full article online)

Leftist Activist: PA Arabs Using NGOs in Entry Permits IndustryThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 16 Iyyar 5777 – May 12, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, Arab media is reporting that Younis is getting weaker from the hunger strike. But they are adding a detail that Younis is the longest serving prisoner in the world.

Of course, this is a lie. The 34 years he served so far are not even in the ballpark of the longest serving prisoners in the world, several of whom have been in prison over 60 years. Francis Clifford Smith has been in prison for nearly 67 years, almost double Younis' stint.

For some reason, Palestinians always want to be known as the record-breakers. From "the only people under military occupation in the world" to the "largest refugee population in the world" they lie, exaggerate and make things up just to stay in the spotlight - a spotlight that they had for decades and whose bulb is inexorably burning out.

(full article online)

Palestinian lie of the day: "Longest serving prisoner in the world is Palestinian" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a Q&A at Imperial College London on May 4th, PA ambassador Manuel Hassassian was asked about the attack and the ‘martyr’s fund’. In his reply, he spoke mostly about Palestinian prisoners in Israel rather than the attack itself, of which he denied knowledge:

_“I’m not aware of the incident itself that you mention…”_

Palestine’s ambassador to Britain pretending he’s unaware of a British student being murdered by a Palestinian terrorist last month?_ Speaks volumes…

(full article online)_

Palestine's Ambassador to Britain: I'm "Not Aware" of Hannah Bladon Murder - Guido Fawkes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dayan, for his part, insisted on remaining on stage and responding to the students' calls. The event continued as planned, and the consul even agreed to answer questions from those who interrupted the lecture and repeatedly explained the Israeli position.

Following the lecture, Dayan said, “In my lecture to the students, I described the tremendous success of Israel in its 69 years of existence. It seems as though that the description of the prosperity and progress of Israel was too much for the Palestinian students in the audience and they started to go wild.”

"We were not deterred and continued to talk about the achievements of Zionism until they left the hall loudly. I was glad that the organizers told me afterwards that my words and answers to the demonstrators strengthened the pro-Israel side on the campus," Dayan concluded.

(full article online)

Pro-PA students try to silence Consul General


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian Minister for Media Affairs Mohammed Momani on Saturday issued a statement accusing Israel of committing a “crime” by killing Mohammad Abdullah Salim Al-Kasji, 57, a Jordanian tourist who was shot dead by a police officer he was busy stabbing near Jerusalem’s Old City Gate, in a terror attack on Saturday afternoon.

(full article online)

Jordan Protesting Israel’s Infringing on Its Citizen’s Right to Stab IsraelisThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 18 Iyyar 5777 – May 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Dayan, for his part, insisted on remaining on stage and responding to the students' calls. The event continued as planned, and the consul even agreed to answer questions from those who interrupted the lecture and repeatedly explained the Israeli position.
> 
> Following the lecture, Dayan said, “In my lecture to the students, I described the tremendous success of Israel in its 69 years of existence. It seems as though that the description of the prosperity and progress of Israel was too much for the Palestinian students in the audience and they started to go wild.”
> 
> "We were not deterred and continued to talk about the achievements of Zionism until they left the hall loudly. I was glad that the organizers told me afterwards that my words and answers to the demonstrators strengthened the pro-Israel side on the campus," Dayan concluded.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Pro-PA students try to silence Consul General


Indeed, deflect with "Brand Israel."


----------



## Hollie

Here's some Death Cult news that will surprise no one.

*Palestinian university names class
of economics and political science students
after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi*

Palestinian university names class after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi - PMW Bulletins

*"The Class of the Bride of the Coast - 
Martyr Dalal Mughrabi"*

*Shabiba logo at graduation ceremony reads:
"From the sea of blood of the Martyrs 
we will create a state"

*
Obviously, this kuffar has a somewhat different definition of 
 "University" vs. what passes for higher education (or "lower education" as it applies to the Death Cult).


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Crimes against Humanity in Palestine Exposed *

**


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. Tinmore is launching another ineffectual cut and paste _YouTube gee-had. _


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Because a terrorist will be the mayor of Hevron, the Jewish community will require municipal independence, to choose its representatives just as any other municipality would.

"Tiyassir Abu Sanina, the Fatah member, is a terrorist who was convicted of murdering six Jews near Beit Hadassah in Hevron.

"Both he and Fatah are proud of this murder.

"Abu Sanina will be elected as mayor on the anniversary of the terror attack. He is part of the Palestinian Authority, which by some illogical agreement continues to be our diplomatic partner."

(full article online)

New Hevron mayor is a terrorist and murderer


----------



## Sixties Fan

What oil will buy:

UN  to jailed Islamic dissidents: "You will love it"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Very Right to Exist Reportedly Debated at Lethbridge Event


----------



## Sixties Fan

The most crowded countries and territories in the world are:

Territory Density (people/km2)
Macau 55,001
Monaco 18,589
Singapore 7,797
Hong Kong 6,644

But the most crowded places are cities, with Manila at over 100,000 people per square kilometer. In fact, Gaza City itself doesn't rank in the Wikipedia list of most crowded cities - while Bnei Brak in Israel is #6 with over 70,000 per square kilometer.

The document also calls every dead terrorist  a "martyr."

(full article and video online)

Lies, damned lies and the Palestinian Central Bureau of "Statistics": "Gaza is most crowded place in the world" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Because basically any security measure can be interpreted as being 
undignified. 

What kind of dignity is there if shipments entering Palestinian territories 
are subject to inspection? 

What kind of dignity is there if the sovereign state of Palestine is subject 
to measures to insure that weapons restrictions are honored? 

What kind of dignity is there if Palestinians are arrested just because they 
murdered some Israelis? 

And it doesn't stop there. 

Any expression of the connection of Jews to holy places offends Palestinian 
"dignity". 

Taken to its ultimate conclusion, Palestinian dignity is offended by the 
very existence of the Jewish State!

(full article online)


IMRA - Saturday, May 13, 2017 Urgent: Palestinian dignity is a bizarre goal for Trump


----------



## Hollie

It's great that kids have role models. People who can inspire them to immolate themselves in a bright orange flash of explosion followed by shrapnel flying through the air at supersonic speed in the service of 
gee-had is what every mother wants for her children... at least mothers and children in the Islamic Death Cult.
*

Abbas' and PA's female role model: Mother of 4 terrorists serving life sentences - PMW Bulletins
Abbas' and PA's female role model: *
*
Mother of 4 terrorists 
serving 18 life sentences

Abbas' and PA's female role model: Mother of 4 terrorists serving life sentences - PMW Bulletins*

Abbas invited the mother of 4 terrorists to event in his office 
Fatah leadership delegation visited her in her home 
PA official, Governor of Ramallah, visited her in her home 
Mother of terrorists nicknamed *"The Oak Tree of Palestine"*and *"Khansa of Palestine"* - reference to a woman in the earliest period of Islam who rejoiced when all four of her sons were killed in battles, as Martyrs for Islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab narrative is that Jews came to Palestine and took their livelihoods. But this news article from The Palestine Bulletin from exactly 90 years ago shows that the Jewish labor leaders did everything they could to aid Arab workers, to the praise of international unions.












When the article says that most of the Arabs in the transport sector are "not residents in the places they work" it is referring to the tens of thousands of Arabs, mostly from Syria and Lebanon, who worked in British Mandate Palestine (often seasonally) because the economy was booming there, and they sent money back home. 

You know what those people are called nowadays? "Palestinians."

Another Arab myth exploded: Jews actually HELPED Arab workers in the 1920s ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shiloh Musings: Many Mistakes and Distortions in JPost's Feature on Hebron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shiloh Musings: GUEST POST: Forgotten Oppression


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shiloh Musings: GUEST POST: WHY MUSLIMS HATE JEWS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shiloh Musings: Guest Post: Famous Last Words


----------



## Sixties Fan

(What can one say to the ancient Palestinians, in "their ancient Palestinian land? )

"The Red Carpet" film festival opened on May 12 in Gaza, with a ceremony intended to emphasize the Palestinian Arabs' opposition to the Jews' right to a state in their historical homeland.

A 328-foot-long (100 meters) carpet was spread near Gaza's seaport and bore the words "Balfour Declaration."

Thousands of film festival visitors stepped on the carpet to express their derogation of the Balfour Declaration and its implications.

(full article online)

Gaza: Thousands walk on 'Balfour Declaration' carpet


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a kid, Sagi Assa learned a bit of Arabic from his Lebanese grandmother, which came in handy on Monday, as he explained to a nervous Kurdish-Iraqi mother that her son was doing well after heart surgery.

“Your son is going to be okay,” Assa, a surgeon at Holon’s Wolfson Medical Center, told Badyia Ghazi Ali, the mother of 11-year-old Marwan, who was born with a heart defect.

(full article online)

German and Israeli doctors partner on Iraqi child’s heart surgery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can Vatican display shed light on the fate of the Menorah?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arab narrative is that Jews came to Palestine and took their livelihoods. But this news article from The Palestine Bulletin from exactly 90 years ago shows that the Jewish labor leaders did everything they could to aid Arab workers, to the praise of international unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the article says that most of the Arabs in the transport sector are "not residents in the places they work" it is referring to the tens of thousands of Arabs, mostly from Syria and Lebanon, who worked in British Mandate Palestine (often seasonally) because the economy was booming there, and they sent money back home.
> 
> You know what those people are called nowadays? "Palestinians."
> 
> Another Arab myth exploded: Jews actually HELPED Arab workers in the 1920s ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Palestinians immigrated to Egypt for work, there was far more work there with the Suez canal and the British infrastructure than in palestine. .  There was no Arab immigration to Palestine to speak of.  Spreading Hasbara lies that can easily be debunked is stupid.








*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59

A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University 
Conversely:

" *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54


A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 13-May-17: In Jerusalem's Old City, a Jordanian stabs an Israeli and the Jordanians are outraged (so are we, for different reasons)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA does not pay its bills to Augusta Victoria Hospital, but it does pay millions of dollars to hundreds of terrorists and their families, who have murdered Israelis, most of them Jews.

In 2016, the PA paid more than $300 million (about seven percent of the PA’s total budget) to terrorists and their families. This is a political decision made by the Palestinian Authority led by Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas. If it can spend more than $300 million in support of terrorists and their families, the PA should be able to find a way to pay its hospital bills.

What is most troubling about ELCA alerts is that they are entirely geared toward asking Congress for funds to cover the PA’s debt. They do not offer any value judgments about the PA’s decisions, nor do the alerts encourage Lutherans to voice their concerns to the PA itself — despite the fact that it is the PA that is solely responsible for the crisis faced by Augusta Victoria Hospital.

Maybe the Palestinian people value the lives of their children more than their leaders do, but if they do, they haven’t protested in the streets of Bethlehem and Ramallah to make their voices heard on this issue. So far, they have not had to because American taxpayers have been subsidizing diabolical decisions made by PA leaders in Ramallah. And they have done this at the behest of the largest Lutheran denomination in the United States. Every Lutheran in the United States, whether they belong to ELCA or not, should be outraged by this turn of events.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: Are the peace activists in ELCA that obtuse? - by Dexter Van Zile


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the revisionist history on Palestinian Arab sites today, "Nakba Day," it is claimed that this was the day that war broke out, when  Arab nations fought unsuccessfully to protect Palestinian Arabs from Jewish militias in 1948.

But the war didn't start in May 1948. It started in November 1947 hours after the UN Partition vote.

For months before the vote, Arab terrorists held their fire, hoping that the UN would not recommend a truncated Jewish state along with an Arab state in the area of the British Mandate. But within hours of the UN partition resolution, the gloves were off.

7 Jews were murdered that first day.

The refusal of Arab leaders to accept Jews as human beings who deserve rights - the decision to oppose the Jews "by all means" - was the beginning of the Nakba. 

(full article and screenshot online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The legislators were able to see humanitarian goods pass through the crossing to Gaza.

The delegation also visited towns near the Gaza border, and saw a tunnel that Hamas terrorists came through.

(full article online)

http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-C...rs-see-humanitarian-aid-pass-into-Gaza-490791


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> ...The delegation also visited towns near the Gaza border, and saw a tunnel that Hamas terrorists came through....


*TRANSLATION: The mossad built a tunnel and used their press to claim it was Hamas and keep you people terrified in your ongoing delusions.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The refusal of Arab leaders to accept Jews as human beings who deserve rights -


Israel's BS version of history.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The delegation also visited towns near the Gaza border, and saw a tunnel that Hamas terrorists came through....
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: The mossad built a tunnel and used their press to claim it was Hamas and keep you people terrified in your ongoing delusions.*
Click to expand...


Floating silly conspiracy theories seems to be a syndrome among the angry islamists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of Islamic Jihad, Ramadan Shallah, said on Monday that Palestinian reconciliation cannot occur without the PLO's rescinding it recognition of "the Israeli entity."

During a televised speech for the 69th anniversary Israel's rebirth he said they "cannot achieve Palestinian unity and reconciliation and ending the division without the withdrawal of the PLO's recognition of Israel, and ending the Oslo path that kept the occupation with a new name (under the PA) and making it less expensive for the enemy."

Realize that Hamas and Islamic Jihad and other terror groups have veto power over any "peace deal."

Also note that there is not even a question to Shallah that a signed agreement with Israel is something that can be revoked any time they want to.

Sounds vaguely Koranic.

Islamic Jihad gives its conditions for unity ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The pearl adage "he who invalidates another, with his own imperfection he invalidates" found pungent significance this week when the so-called Palestinian Information Center website preempted the findings of the Cities Association for Environmental Quality who discovered a 19-mile long pool of sewage water stretching from the Arab town of Ramallah all the way to Modi'in Illit with an article accusing Israel of their own malodorous practices.

(full article online)

Sewage Wars


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> The pearl adage "he who invalidates another, with his own imperfection he invalidates" found pungent significance this week when the so-called Palestinian Information Center website preempted the findings of the Cities Association for Environmental Quality who discovered a 19-mile long pool of sewage water stretching from the Arab town of Ramallah all the way to Modi'in Illit with an article accusing Israel of their own malodorous practices.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sewage Wars


*TRANSLATION: The mossad shoots raw sewage all over the people there, their homes and children. And use their press to claim it was Hamas and keep you people terrified in your ongoing delusions.*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On May 17th, 1970, the New York Times published an extensive piece on Ramallah, looking at Ramallah and its citizens 3 years after reverting to Israeli control following the Six Day War.

It is mostly told from the point of view of the people living there, so contains many negative statements about Israel. But even so, there are a number of telling points I have marked in yellow, including the following:


How so many Ramallah Arabs left voluntarily at the turn of the 20th century
How so many of the people of Ramallah were wealthy Arabs who had moved there from Arab states like Kuwait, Syria, Jordan and Lebanon
Right after the Six Day War, the majority of Ramallah Arabs wanted Jordan to regain control – they did not speak about a Palestinian State
Others wanted some form of autonomy for the so-called West Bank of the Jordan (but not Gaza), but Fatah opposed it because it meant giving up on the aim of destroying Israel and taking over the entire land
Mention of a resident who left Jaffa in 1948, thinking they would be returning (after the Jews were defeated) – this is indicative of many Arabs who were not kicked out but rather left at the behest of their leaders thinking they would be victorious and return
Some of the residents thriving due to an Israeli economic boom
How Arab terror affected many residents (a theme we see today)
(full article and screenshots online)

Know Your History: Ramallah – Three Years After The Six Day War (NY Times May 17, 1970)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husaini, meets with Adolf Hitler in 1941. Photo: German Federal Archives via Wikimedia Commons.

Last month, Israel’s National Library blogged about Heinrich Himmler’s lost telegram to the grand mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini. Contrary to the oft-repeated claim that Nazi Germany did not support Arab independence and the eradication of the nascent Jewish state, I argue that it did.

On the 26th anniversary of the Balfour Declaration, Himmler sent his best wishes for the mufti’s “protest meeting,” which took place in Berlin. The event was used to decry the Balfour Declaration, and to oppose the establishment of a Jewish state. Of course, such public support for Husseini would have been impossible without Adolf Hitler’s prior consent. In fact, Hitler and the mufti had agreed on a 1941 anti-Jewish pact of genocide.

(full article online)

The Palestinian Connection to the Nazis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian, Jewish teens saved by organ donation from each other's family


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today is the 15th May, one day after the Gregorian calendar date for Israel’s Independence Day. Today, Palestinians and anti-Israel activists will commemorate the ‘Nakba’, or Catastrophe.


Why the 15th May? Let me take a brief journey through history to find out if there are more suitable dates that should have been chosen. For example, just 11 days after the handshake between Arafat and Rabin in September 1993, Yigal Vaknin was murdered by a Hamas terrorist. Imagine, if during the Oslo peace process, violence had not exploded on the Israeli streets. For this reason perhaps September 21st would provide a good alternative date to commemorate.

Here are some others:

September 16th. The day in 2008 the peace initiative of Israeli PM Olmert began to unravel as the Palestinian leadership didn’t think the offer generous enough.

Or maybe, by this point, the Palestinian Authority was already incapable of representing the entire Palestinian population. If this is true then the day for commemoration should be 25 January. For on that date in 2006, the Palestinian population gave power to Hamas. Civil strife began and tore the Palestinians apart. Within weeks rockets had flown from Gaza. Perhaps the date that Palestinians voted for a radical Islamic terrorist group is the best date to commemorate the catastrophe?

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...ophe-of-bad-palestinian-decisions/2017/05/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jamal Hawil, a Fatah MP for the PA, was photographed hurling stones at the town of Beit El.





The next photo seems more interesting.





Remember, this is one of the "moderates" that Israel is supposed to make a deal with.

Palestinian MP photographed slinging rocks at Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe the authorities in Israeli prisons should make back issues of the Palestinian Ma'an news agency available.

(full article online )

If You Want To Know How Well Palestinian Terrorists Are Treated in Israeli Prisons -- Look No Further Than Ma'an (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Palestinian prisoner demands, 2004*

I found this old post of mine, copied from the Addameer Palestinian prisoner NGO in 2004, of only a partial list of demands from Palestinian prisoners who were engaged in a hunger strike then.

I dug up the entire list.

I believe that all of the demands today are a subset of these. (Unfortunately, the original link no longer works.)

It is nice to know that Israel didn't cave to these demands as far as we can tell.

This indicates that even during the worst of the second intifada terror spree. Palestinian prisoners in Isrseli prisons had it pretty darn good.

(vide list online)

Palestinian prisoner demands, 2004 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

For Yasmin Alibhai-Brown, it is not enough to whitewash Palestinian terrorism against civilians; she must delegitimize Israeli _defense_ against that terrorism by equating the two. She immediately follows her paragraph on Palestinians by saying:

Haganah was the Zionist militant armed organisation active in the British Mandate of Palestine until the late early forties. Twenty percent of their fighters were women.

HonestReporting has documented many examples of Alibhai-Brown’s biases and extreme views, including:


Comparing Israeli actions to Jihadism as well as Nazism, dismissing Israeli self-defense as “vicious and misdirected”
Claiming that Israel is “more wicked and dangerous” than Hamas
Distorting Israeli history
Accusing Israel of apartheid
So it is no wonder that she disparages the Israeli Haganah, which was founded in 1920 to protect the lives of Jews in Israel against attacks by Arabs, as they realized they could not depend on British forces. Alibhai-Brown, referring to female fighters in general explains “Such females were driven – rightly or wrongly – by burning political passions.” Except that the Haganah was not a political organization; its sole purpose was to save Jewish lives. The Haganah, once Israel was declared a state, became the official Israeli Defense Forces, which to this day continues its mission:

To defend the existence, territorial integrity and sovereignty of the state of Israel. To protect the inhabitants of Israel and to combat all forms of terrorism which threaten the daily life.


(full article online)

Plane Hijacker, Terrorist... Female Icon? | HonestReporting


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> ...So it is no wonder that she disparages the Israeli Haganah, which was founded in 1920 to protect the lives of Jews in Israel against attacks by Arabs...


Haganah was a known terrorist group. They murdered untold numbers of indigenous people.





Sixties Fan said:


> The Haganah, once Israel was declared a state, became the official Israeli Defense Forces, which to this day continues...


No wonder the IDF follow the terrorist mindset we see fom them daily.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Gulf states have dropped their longstanding demand to wait for a "peace agreement" before establishing relations with Israel. They just want Israel to make some essentially moves to provide cover for the closer cooperation they want with Israel anyway.

In fact, they are no longer even demanding a full settlement freeze. 

The Arab nations are more pro-Likud than Obama!

Stopping settlement activity in "certain areas" of the West Bank? Israel already severely limits new construction almost everywhere outside existing blocs. Check.

Allowing freer trade into Gaza? Israel's already doing that too. Check.

Israel just has to provide yet another peace plan - one that everyone knows the Palestinians will refuse. But it will be enough for the Arab states to have diplomatic and public-relations cover to do what they want to do anyway.

The Arab states are slowly but surely signalling that they are more aligned with Israel's interests than with those of the Palestinians. The Palestinian issue is being crowded out. And the Palestinians see this very clearly.

(full article online)

Arab states dropping even "full settlement freeze" demand to establish closer ties with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the Palestinian Arab prisoner hunger strike is getting no results and nearly no coverage outside the territories, Palestinian supporters of the imprisoned terrorists are getting frustrated.

So they broke into the International Committee of the Red Cross offices in Ramallah and threatened the staff there because they say that the ICRC isn't doing enough for the prisoners.

The office is closed until further notice.

The ICRC visited terror leader Marwan Barghouti, the cheating hunger striker, but that apparently isn't enough.

In 2016, the ICRC helped arrange 114,000 visits to Palestinian Arab prisoners. But apparently that isn't enough.

So Palestinians who pretend to care about "human rights" of terrorists (getting more satellite TV channels) close down the major organization that helps prisoners.

This is Palestinian logic.

ICRC closes office in Ramallah because of violent break-in and threats over hunger strikers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> To defend the existence, territorial integrity and sovereignty of the state of Israel.


That is sooo funny.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"To war that will smash the oppressor and destroy the Zionist's soul" - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To defend the existence, territorial integrity and sovereignty of the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo funny.
Click to expand...


Not all that funny to the Arabs / Arab armies that suffered humiliating losses when their Jew genocide failed... on every occasion.

How does it feel to be a laughable joke of a miltary force?

.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“[O]ur nation’s 50 governors, as well as the District of Columbia mayor, recognize the pernicious goals of the BDS movement, which singles out Israel from among all the nations of the world for relentless and undue criticism, and whose efforts undermine the prospects for advancing Israeli-Palestinian peace,” AJC CEO David Harris said in a statement.

50 state governors reject BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “[O]ur nation’s 50 governors, as well as the District of Columbia mayor, recognize the pernicious goals of the BDS movement, which singles out Israel from among all the nations of the world for relentless and undue criticism, and whose efforts undermine the prospects for advancing Israeli-Palestinian peace,” AJC CEO David Harris said in a statement.
> 
> 50 state governors reject BDS


OK, so. It doesn't matter what those lackeys think.

BTW, Israel singled itself out by occupying Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “[O]ur nation’s 50 governors, as well as the District of Columbia mayor, recognize the pernicious goals of the BDS movement, which singles out Israel from among all the nations of the world for relentless and undue criticism, and whose efforts undermine the prospects for advancing Israeli-Palestinian peace,” AJC CEO David Harris said in a statement.
> 
> 50 state governors reject BDS
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so. It doesn't matter what those lackeys think.
> 
> BTW, Israel singled itself out by occupying Palestine.
Click to expand...


OK, so it doesn't matter what those lackeys think. What matters is what the prayer leader at your madrassah thinks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.

Arabs are freaking out.




Alahed News reports:
 The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.

The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.

Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.

As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.

Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.

Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The veto of Jew-hating Islamists continues:

 In 2014, Minister of Religious Affairs Mohamed Eissa declared his intent to reopen the closed Jewish synagogues. Against the outcry by Salafis, who considered this an act of provocation, he affirmed that the Algerian constitution guarantees the freedom of belief, and that the authorities would provide security protection to these areas. He later backtracked, stating that there was no clear timeline for reopening the synagogues, and claiming that the Jewish representatives themselves were not enthusiastic about the reopening, as they feared potential tensions.Israel has nothing to do with this. It is naked, explicit anti-semitism. And the lack of pushback from the Arab community shows (as if we need more proof) that Arab antisemitism is endemic and condoned.

Whenever Arabs claim they have nothing against Jews, ask them what they are doing about Algeria.

(full article online)

Algeria bans Jews from pilgrimage to holy site. Not Israelis - Jews.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

He bemoans the negative impact of the Oslo Accords. Oslo stopped the normalization process in its tracks! There was more freedom before Oslo than after. In other words, under Israeli military and administrative control pre-Oslo, there was more freedom for the residents of J&S than there is now. Yet leftists continue to call the situation one of Israeli “occupation”.

I do not think I am wrong in believing that the Oslo Accords came about because a number of leaders around the world wanted to be THE ONE to bring peace between Israel and the Arabs — they all wanted a peace deal to be their legacy. Clinton probably thought he had that one nabbed when he posed with Arafat and Rabin on the White House lawn. But in 2001, Clinton admitted that Arafat had made him a failure. Maybe he knows today that it might be easier to find the Holy Grail than to sign a true and lasting peace between Israel and the PA.

(full article online)

Palestinian Arab, Habib, Isolated And Afraid, Yearns For Normalization With Israel - Israel Diaries


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


You say that people wont discuss this, but you just keep spamming.

That dress is how Israel sees it, but this is how the rest of the world sees it...


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You say that people wont discuss this, but you just keep spamming.
> 
> That dress is how Israel sees it, but this is how the rest of the world sees it...
> 
> View attachment 127279
> 
> View attachment 127280
> 
> View attachment 127282
Click to expand...


Whoever at your madrassah told you that you were spokes-turban for "the rest of the world" was mistaken.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You say that people wont discuss this, but you just keep spamming.
> 
> That dress is how Israel sees it, but this is how the rest of the world sees it...
> 
> View attachment 127279
> 
> View attachment 127280
> 
> View attachment 127282
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever at your madrassah told you that you were spokes-turban for "the rest of the world" was mistaken.
Click to expand...

LMAO @ spokes-turban. Good one, honey. 

And whoever at your temple told you that you were spokes-yarmulke for "the Jews" was completely fucked and likely drunk as well.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You say that people wont discuss this, but you just keep spamming.
> 
> That dress is how Israel sees it, but this is how the rest of the world sees it...
> 
> View attachment 127279
> 
> View attachment 127280
> 
> View attachment 127282
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever at your madrassah told you that you were spokes-turban for "the rest of the world" was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO @ spokes-turban. Good one, honey.
> 
> And whoever at your temple told you that you were spokes-yarmulke for "the Jews" was completely fucked and likely drunk as well.
Click to expand...


As usual, you're not making sense and beside your cutting and pasting of cartoons, you're left to your usual standards (such as they are), of vulgarity and pointlessness. 

Vulgar and pointless - at least you're good at _something_.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You say that people wont discuss this, but you just keep spamming.
> 
> That dress is how Israel sees it, but this is how the rest of the world sees it...
> 
> View attachment 127279
> 
> View attachment 127280
> 
> View attachment 127282
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever at your madrassah told you that you were spokes-turban for "the rest of the world" was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO @ spokes-turban. Good one, honey.
> 
> And whoever at your temple told you that you were spokes-yarmulke for "the Jews" was completely fucked and likely drunk as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense and beside your cutting and pasting of cartoons, you're left to your usual standards (such as they are), of vulgarity and pointlessness.
> 
> Vulgar and pointless - at least you're good at _something_.
Click to expand...

Good stuff, sweety. Please do me a favor, if you would and throw "spokes-turban" into your little list of catchphrases. I am so bored of the others and I'm honestly still chuckling at that one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF seizes blood-money Hamas gifted to family of 2014 murderer-kidnappers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Europeans, get your national identities back (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> He bemoans the negative impact of the Oslo Accords. Oslo stopped the normalization process in its tracks! There was more freedom before Oslo than after. In other words, under Israeli military and administrative control pre-Oslo, there was more freedom for the residents of J&S than there is now. Yet leftists continue to call the situation one of Israeli “occupation”.
> 
> I do not think I am wrong in believing that the Oslo Accords came about because a number of leaders around the world wanted to be THE ONE to bring peace between Israel and the Arabs — they all wanted a peace deal to be their legacy. Clinton probably thought he had that one nabbed when he posed with Arafat and Rabin on the White House lawn. But in 2001, Clinton admitted that Arafat had made him a failure. Maybe he knows today that it might be easier to find the Holy Grail than to sign a true and lasting peace between Israel and the PA.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian Arab, Habib, Isolated And Afraid, Yearns For Normalization With Israel - Israel Diaries





Sixties Fan said:


> they all wanted a peace deal to be their legacy.


A deal is something you get from a used car salesman.

Perhaps that explains the failed peace process.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> IDF seizes blood-money Hamas gifted to family of 2014 murderer-kidnappers


Like Israel needs an excuse to steal stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bemoans the negative impact of the Oslo Accords. Oslo stopped the normalization process in its tracks! There was more freedom before Oslo than after. In other words, under Israeli military and administrative control pre-Oslo, there was more freedom for the residents of J&S than there is now. Yet leftists continue to call the situation one of Israeli “occupation”.
> 
> I do not think I am wrong in believing that the Oslo Accords came about because a number of leaders around the world wanted to be THE ONE to bring peace between Israel and the Arabs — they all wanted a peace deal to be their legacy. Clinton probably thought he had that one nabbed when he posed with Arafat and Rabin on the White House lawn. But in 2001, Clinton admitted that Arafat had made him a failure. Maybe he knows today that it might be easier to find the Holy Grail than to sign a true and lasting peace between Israel and the PA.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian Arab, Habib, Isolated And Afraid, Yearns For Normalization With Israel - Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> they all wanted a peace deal to be their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A deal is something you get from a used car salesman.
> 
> Perhaps that explains the failed peace process.
Click to expand...


Taqiyya is what you get from islamic fascists. It was a bit of a pointless exercise to entertain "peace partners" and "roadmaps to nowhere" when Hamas, in both words and actions, held to the intent of their Death Cult charter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In just the past month, at least two women were murdered in Rafah, Gaza alone. A man shot his daughter and a husband stabbed his wife to deathin her sleep.

Times of Israel discusses the little-known loophole that allows Palestinian murderers of women to get off easy:

 Despite a series of reforms to the Palestinian legal code since 2011 aimed at preventing so-called “honor killings,” the law has continued to allow men who murder, assault and rape women in the Palestinian territories to receive significantly reduced sentences.

How Palestinians can kill their daughters, sisters and wives, and get away with it ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis will celebrate the 50th anniversary of Jerusalem’s reunification on May 23-24 of this year. Leading up to the holy city’s semi-centennial milestone, here are 50 facts highlighting the rich tapestry of Israel’s capital:

*Reunification*

1. Jerusalem Day is an Israeli national holiday that commemorates the reunification of Jerusalem in the 1967 Six-Day War.

2. During the Jordanian occupation of Jerusalem, Jews were not allowed to access their holy sites, including the Western Wall.

*History*

3. Jerusalem has been attacked 52 times, captured and recaptured 44 times, besieged 23 times and destroyed twice during the past 3,000 years.

4. Israel is the only country to enter the 21st century with a net gain in its number of trees; you can enjoy some of them during a picnic or barbecue in the Jerusalem Forest.

(full list online)

50 Jerusalem Facts for the 50th Anniversary of Its Reunification


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
Click to expand...

Oooo, terrorism. 

Everybody is a terrorist to those assholes in Israel. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, terrorism.
> 
> Everybody is a terrorist to those assholes in Israel. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...


It really is a shame that you angry wannabes feel a need to idolize islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, terrorism.
> 
> Everybody is a terrorist to those assholes in Israel. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that you angry wannabes feel a need to idolize islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

Oooooo, you played a terrorist card.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, terrorism.
> 
> Everybody is a terrorist to those assholes in Israel. It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that you angry wannabes feel a need to idolize islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo, you played a terrorist card.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was you who played the terrorist card with your idolization of those misfits. 

How interesting that you and so many of the Islamist Death Cultists you idolize have safely ensconced themselves in the _Great Satan_™ where they choose to promote their messages of hate while praying at the altar of Islamist fascism. 

It's like you and they are just a bunch of phony wannabes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of thousands of supposedly “disenfranchised” Palestinians went to 461 polling stations, and chose the members of the 391 municipal and village councils in the Palestinian Authority (PA)-controlled portions of Judea and Samaria. A total of 3,489 council members were elected.

These councils are the bodies that “dominate” the lives of the Palestinian Arab masses. There are no Israelis “dominating” their lives, because the Israelis left more than two decades ago.

In 1995, as part of the Oslo agreements, Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin withdrew from the cities in Judea and Samaria where more than 98 percent of the Palestinians reside. There is no Israeli military governor ruling over them. The Israeli military administration in those areas was long ago dismantled. The only “occupation” of the Palestinians currently in force is the 22-year occupation carried out by the PA, headed by Mahmoud Abbas, who is in the 12th year of his four-year term as president.

(full article online)

‘Disenfranchised’ Palestinians go to the polls


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hundreds of thousands of supposedly “disenfranchised” Palestinians went to 461 polling stations, and chose the members of the 391 municipal and village councils in the Palestinian Authority (PA)-controlled portions of Judea and Samaria. A total of 3,489 council members were elected.
> 
> These councils are the bodies that “dominate” the lives of the Palestinian Arab masses. There are no Israelis “dominating” their lives, because the Israelis left more than two decades ago.
> 
> In 1995, as part of the Oslo agreements, Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin withdrew from the cities in Judea and Samaria where more than 98 percent of the Palestinians reside. There is no Israeli military governor ruling over them. The Israeli military administration in those areas was long ago dismantled. The only “occupation” of the Palestinians currently in force is the 22-year occupation carried out by the PA, headed by Mahmoud Abbas, who is in the 12th year of his four-year term as president.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Disenfranchised’ Palestinians go to the polls





Sixties Fan said:


> There is no Israeli military governor ruling over them.


Of course. They are happily living in their walled off bantustans.

What dumbfuck wrote this article?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of supposedly “disenfranchised” Palestinians went to 461 polling stations, and chose the members of the 391 municipal and village councils in the Palestinian Authority (PA)-controlled portions of Judea and Samaria. A total of 3,489 council members were elected.
> 
> These councils are the bodies that “dominate” the lives of the Palestinian Arab masses. There are no Israelis “dominating” their lives, because the Israelis left more than two decades ago.
> 
> In 1995, as part of the Oslo agreements, Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin withdrew from the cities in Judea and Samaria where more than 98 percent of the Palestinians reside. There is no Israeli military governor ruling over them. The Israeli military administration in those areas was long ago dismantled. The only “occupation” of the Palestinians currently in force is the 22-year occupation carried out by the PA, headed by Mahmoud Abbas, who is in the 12th year of his four-year term as president.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Disenfranchised’ Palestinians go to the polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Israeli military governor ruling over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. They are happily living in their walled off bantustans.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this article?
Click to expand...


Actually, they are living in the glory of their mini-caliphates.

Are you suggesting that living "in the way of muhammud" (swish), is not good enough?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jordanian writer, Assad Aezzona, writes a bizarre rant in Alsaa.net about how Zionists are relentlessly attacking Jordan.

I seem to have missed the story, but  he is referring to the Jews who are insulted that Jordan led the UNESCO resolution that denies any Jewish connection to Jerusalem.

What is funnier is that while he considers Zionists defending their capital to be a scurrilous attack on Jordan, he nonchalantly begins his article with an antisemitic stream of consciousness - but substituting "Jews" with "sons of Zion."

(full article online)

Nah, not antisemitic: "Zionists and their insane rabbis from the Talmud" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The surrender of the Palestinian Arabs in Judea and Samaria (and presumably Gaza as well) to the hated Zionists is unlikely to placate hatemongers of the ilk of the hugely influential Qatar-based Shaykh Yusuf Al-Qardawi; the head of Hezbollah, Hasan Nassrallah; the theocratic tyrants in Tehran; or the countless Salafist/Wahhabi firebrands across the Arabian peninsula and beyond.

As I suggested in earlier columns, unless there is some formula for decoupling the defeated Palestinian Arabs in Judea-Samaria-Gaza from the wider Arab/Muslim world (to which they see themselves belonging and vice versa), any self-governing Palestinian entity would be easy prey to the deluge of incitement that would almost inevitably follow its inception.

Even Shimon Peres, seems to have been alive to this danger, when in his book, _The New Middle East_, he asked how any future Palestinian states (even if initially demilitarized) could “guarantee that a Palestinian army would not be mustered later to encamp at the gates of Jerusalem and the approaches to the lowlands?” Perhaps even more pointedly, he pressed: “And if the Palestinian state would be unarmed, how would it block terrorist acts perpetrated by extremists, fundamentalists or irredentists?”

It is this almost inevitable symbiosis with the surrounding hostile Arab/Muslim world, unaffected by Palestinian surrender within Judea-Samaria-Gaza, that sets the Palestinian conflict apart from other historical precedents, such as the surrender of Germany and Japan in WWII.

(full article online)

Response to Daniel Pipes: Why Palestinian Statehood Obviates Israeli Victory


----------



## Sixties Fan

In what may be a first, academic group considering committing to oppose BDS, with online membership vote through June 1.

Tables turned: Modern Language Association in midst of voting on Anti-BDS Resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Grand Mufti Makes Sensational Attack on American Press
Jerusalem (Oct. 16)

The Arab newspaper “Felestin,” controlled by the Jerusalem Grand Mufti, made a sensational onslaught on American newspapers yesterday, *singling out the “New York Times.”* The paper asked: “Is there no honesty in the American press?”

*The Mufti denied interviews with Joseph Levy, “New York Times” correspondent*, Ketchum of the “London Daily Express,” and Pierre Van Paassen, representative of the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. The Mufti charges misrepresentation and distortion, but makes no specific references. Of his interview with Mr. Van Paassen, the Mufti wrote in the English edition of the “Felestin” that it was merely an informal talk.

Mr. Van Paassen stated before his departure that when he called on the Mufti for the interview, the head of the Moslem Supreme Council offered him inducements, including women, if he would take the Mufti’s side and color the news according to his personal views and ambitions.

My Right Word: When the Mufti Had a NYTimes Problem


----------



## Sixties Fan

*"Palestinian" Geography*

Jews always knew and debated the borders of Eretz-Yisrael.  The different borders.

They had to because there were religious requirements involved.

And they were the sole people who consistently throughout history had a firm geographical and topographical concept of what there homeland was. It was in their minds, their language, their texts, their religious/cultural ceremonies.

And the other people residing in the country, the Arabs who arrived as a conquering force in 638 CE and occupied the country?

Seems they had a bit of a problem.

From this article by Zachary J Foster: "Was Jerusalem Part of Palestine? The Forgotten City of Ramla, 900–1900", British Journal of Middle Eastern Studies, 43(4)(2016): 575-589:

(vide online)

My Right Word: "Palestinian" Geography


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Southern Syria Was Also a Palestinian Newspaper*

Here:

Suriyya al-Janubiyya (Arabic: سوريا الجنوبية‎‎, 'Southern Syria') was the name of a newspaper published in Jerusalem beginning in September 1919 by the lawyer Muhammad Hasan al-Budayri, and edited by Aref al-Aref, with contributions from, amongst others, Haj Amin al-Husayni.

At the time, the term "Southern Syria" referred to a political position which implied support for the Greater Syria nationalism associated with the kingdom promised to the Hashemite dynasty of the Hejaz by the British during World War I. After the war, the Hashemite prince Faisal attempted to establish such a Pan-Syrian or pan-Mashriq state (i.e. a united kingdom that would comprise all of modern Syria, as well as Mount Lebanon and Palestine, including Transjordan, so that Palestine would be the province of "Southern Syria"). This kingdom was to be united with the other Hashemite domains in Hejaz and Iraq, thus contributing in large measure towards the fulfillment of Pan-Arabist ambitions. However, he was stymied by conflicting promises made by the British to different parties (see Sykes-Picot Agreement, Balfour Declaration and McMahon–Hussein Correspondence), leading to the French destruction of the self-proclaimed Kingdom of Syria in 1920.

The newspaper Suriyya al-Janubiyya espoused this Pan-Syria idea alongside Pan-Arabist and Palestinian nationalist political positions. These positions were not contradictory at the time and, in fact, were mutually supportive. With the disappearance of Faisal's Syrian kingdom, the idea of Pan-Syrianism lost support, and the newspaper focused on Palestinian nationalism and opposition to British rule and Zionist immigration, prior to the suppression of the paper by the British authorities in April 1920.
And here:

Southern Syria is a designation that is called the areas south of natural Syria, which are also known as historic Palestine and eastern Jordan (sometimes including the Houran Plain). This name was used during the London Conference in 1840 and was used by the British Encyclopedia in its 11th edition in 1911 as follows: «Palestine can be referred to as the third third of the state of Syria»

South Syria extends to the Sinai, where the Egyptian historian Abdul Rahman al-Jabarti referred to the inhabitants of El-Arish as Syrians [1]. This label spread especially at the end of the British mandate over Palestine and talk about a national homeland for the Jews in it. The Arabs of Palestine called for using this term to denote that this country is part of Syria. This term was used at the Syrian General Conference, which represented all the inhabitants of Syria (including the south) and called for its unity.

My Right Word: Southern Syria Was Also a Palestinian Newspaper


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> *"Palestinian" Geography*
> 
> Jews always knew and debated the borders of Eretz-Yisrael.  The different borders....


LOL, did they know or debate?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Palestinian" Geography*
> 
> Jews always knew and debated the borders of Eretz-Yisrael.  The different borders....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, did they know or debate?
Click to expand...


Actually, both. Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land in exchange for peace, thereby redefining its borders. The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc. let's remember that the lands Israel has captured were the result of Arab-islamist wars of aggression in which the muhammedans suffered humiliating losses.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“At a time when Riyadh shares with Jerusalem mutual existential concerns, we urge you to publicly condemn this outrage, and see that measures are taken to close this hate-mongering course,” Samuels declared.

Samuels, who reviewed the course materials, highlighted that the point of departure of the Judaism course is “that the Jews rely on three sources: ‘The Torah, The Talmud, The Protocols of Zion.'”

Samuels added, “The Protocols, often denoted as ‘a warrant for genocide,’ is a forgery by the Russian Tsarist regime to distract public attention from dictatorship and economic woes. It has been used across the Arab world to foment hatred of the State of Israel and Jews worldwide.”

Other antisemitic themes included in the course focus on the Jews’ “age-old hostility” toward Islam, negative statements about Jewish traits and behavior from the Quran and long-standing conspiracy theories about the relationship between Jews and Freemasons.

(full article online)

As Trump Flies to Saudi Arabia, Jewish Human Rights Group Exposes Antisemitic Judaism Course at Leading Mecca University


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Hey, dummy, I'm still trying to discuss this...


----------



## louie888

How the world see it...


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dummy, I'm still trying to discuss this...
> 
> View attachment 127854
Click to expand...


The above is all the same cartoon material you steal from the web and cut and paste across multiple threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Their report goes on to quote the spokesperson for Israel Police (who happens to be an Israeli Arab woman) about the knife and the attempted attack. But click on the Arabic version of the same story from the same despicable news source [*here*] and that report of the child's arrest makes no mention at all of the knife, the attempted stabbing or the restraint shown by the Israeli security personnel who came under attack.

A notorious non-Arab propagandist for the Palestinian Arab campaign tweeted this sadly characteristic message a few hours ago:




PA president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas, speaking in the White House on May 3, 2017, addressed this without even once smirking:
Mr. President, I affirm to you that we are raising our youth, our children, our grandchildren on a culture of peace. And we are endeavoring to bring about security, freedom and peace for our children to live like the other children in the world, along with the Israeli children in peace, freedom and security. [From the *White House Press Office* transcript]The reality is that the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children - and the devastation this has brought to families in every part of their society - continues in full force alongside brazen Palestinian Arab efforts to claim precisely the opposite.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 20-May-17: A child, a knife and another thwarted stabbing today on Jerusalem's northern edge


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Their report goes on to quote the spokesperson for Israel Police (who happens to be an Israeli Arab woman) about the knife and the attempted attack. But click on the Arabic version of the same story from the same despicable news source [*here*] and that report of the child's arrest makes no mention at all of the knife, the attempted stabbing or the restraint shown by the Israeli security personnel who came under attack.
> 
> A notorious non-Arab propagandist for the Palestinian Arab campaign tweeted this sadly characteristic message a few hours ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas, speaking in the White House on May 3, 2017, addressed this without even once smirking:
> Mr. President, I affirm to you that we are raising our youth, our children, our grandchildren on a culture of peace. And we are endeavoring to bring about security, freedom and peace for our children to live like the other children in the world, along with the Israeli children in peace, freedom and security. [From the *White House Press Office* transcript]The reality is that the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children - and the devastation this has brought to families in every part of their society - continues in full force alongside brazen Palestinian Arab efforts to claim precisely the opposite.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> This Ongoing War: A Blog: 20-May-17: A child, a knife and another thwarted stabbing today on Jerusalem's northern edge





Sixties Fan said:


> PA president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas, speaking in the White House on May 3, 2017


 The guy who left the Palestinian Authority ten years earlier.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*

An online petition signed by more than 180,000 people on different platforms has been submitted by community members to PayPal at its headquarters in San Jose. More than 60 community members gathered at the headquarters to submit it. The national sponsors of the petition include Jewish Voice for Peace, US Campaign for Palestinian Rights & SumOfUs.

“On Tuesday, May 16th, more than 60 concerned community members gathered at PayPal headquarters in San Jose to call on the company to provide Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza the same services that it offers to neighboring Israeli Jews living in settlements that are illegal under international law.

*After an hour of speakers, chanting, and songs, the group dispersed with chants warning PayPal that ‘We’ll be back!'*

*Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*


----------



## rylah

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miri Regev wore a dress featuring the Old City of Jerusalem skyline at Cannes, to celebrate 50 years since its liberation.
> 
> Arabs are freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alahed News reports:
> The most recent form of transgression on Palestinian heritage is a dress!
> The “Israeli” entity’s so-called “Culture Minister” Miri Regev attended an event at the Cannes film festival in a designer dress dong the skyline of the Old City of al-Quds [Jerusalem], Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque included.The Palestinian "Islamic and Christian Association for Jerusalem" condemned the dress saying that it shows the "Judaization" of Jerusalem.
> 
> The "Secretary General of the Palestinian National Committee for Education, Culture and Science: condemned the dress.
> 
> Twitter is going crazy with Israel-haters  Photoshopping the dress to make it look like the security fence or other places.
> 
> As we've noted before. Palestinians spend more time on symbolism than substance. The honor/shame culture values appearances over facts. So when an Israeli does something symbolic on turf that they consider their own, they go crazy.
> 
> Because deep down they know that Jerusalem is Jewish and always will be. And when Israel emphasizes that fact even in innocuous ways, they simply cannot deal with it.
> 
> Arabs freak out over Miri Regev's Jerusalem dress at Cannes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dummy, I'm still trying to discuss this...
> 
> View attachment 127854
Click to expand...


Beautiful modest dress, 1st time I see it.
Thank You.

_"A woman of valor who can find, for her price is beyond pearls..."_


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*
> 
> An online petition signed by more than 180,000 people on different platforms has been submitted by community members to PayPal at its headquarters in San Jose. More than 60 community members gathered at the headquarters to submit it. The national sponsors of the petition include Jewish Voice for Peace, US Campaign for Palestinian Rights & SumOfUs.
> 
> “On Tuesday, May 16th, more than 60 concerned community members gathered at PayPal headquarters in San Jose to call on the company to provide Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza the same services that it offers to neighboring Israeli Jews living in settlements that are illegal under international law.
> 
> *After an hour of speakers, chanting, and songs, the group dispersed with chants warning PayPal that ‘We’ll be back!'*
> 
> *Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*



Good luck with that, I don't see a reason why not. It can partially solve the unemployment.
Paypal could open another channel of communication between Israelis and Palestinians, who could find themselves working together more and more on mutual projects through the internet.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*
> 
> An online petition signed by more than 180,000 people on different platforms has been submitted by community members to PayPal at its headquarters in San Jose. More than 60 community members gathered at the headquarters to submit it. The national sponsors of the petition include Jewish Voice for Peace, US Campaign for Palestinian Rights & SumOfUs.
> 
> “On Tuesday, May 16th, more than 60 concerned community members gathered at PayPal headquarters in San Jose to call on the company to provide Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza the same services that it offers to neighboring Israeli Jews living in settlements that are illegal under international law.
> 
> *After an hour of speakers, chanting, and songs, the group dispersed with chants warning PayPal that ‘We’ll be back!'*
> 
> *Petition signed by 180,000+ for bringing PayPal to Palestine submitted at PayPal headquarters, #PayPal4Palestine trends on Twitter*



It might be appropriate for UNRWA to issue unique Pal'istanian Arab branded welfare fraud debit cards.

_What's in your wallet Welfare Fraud™_​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Asked by Channel 2 to comment on the images, Hawil tried to downplay the significance of a PA official throwing rocks at Israeli soldiers.

“It doesn’t matter if I threw rocks or not, the entire Palestinian nation throws rocks,” he said.”

As readers may recall, on May 3rd the BBC News website inaccurately informed audiences that during Mahmoud Abbas’ visit to the White House, the US president had “stressed there would be no lasting peace unless both nations found a way to stop incitement of violence”. The BBC, however, consistently fails its audiences by refraining from providing the readily available information which would enhance their understanding of the involvement of the Palestinian Authority and its ruling party Fatah in promoting violence, incitement and glorification of terrorism.

(full article online)

Three stories the BBC will not tell its audiences


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their report goes on to quote the spokesperson for Israel Police (who happens to be an Israeli Arab woman) about the knife and the attempted attack. But click on the Arabic version of the same story from the same despicable news source [*here*] and that report of the child's arrest makes no mention at all of the knife, the attempted stabbing or the restraint shown by the Israeli security personnel who came under attack.
> 
> A notorious non-Arab propagandist for the Palestinian Arab campaign tweeted this sadly characteristic message a few hours ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas, speaking in the White House on May 3, 2017, addressed this without even once smirking:
> Mr. President, I affirm to you that we are raising our youth, our children, our grandchildren on a culture of peace. And we are endeavoring to bring about security, freedom and peace for our children to live like the other children in the world, along with the Israeli children in peace, freedom and security. [From the *White House Press Office* transcript]The reality is that the weaponizing of Palestinian Arab children - and the devastation this has brought to families in every part of their society - continues in full force alongside brazen Palestinian Arab efforts to claim precisely the opposite.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> This Ongoing War: A Blog: 20-May-17: A child, a knife and another thwarted stabbing today on Jerusalem's northern edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas, speaking in the White House on May 3, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who left the Palestinian Authority ten years earlier.
Click to expand...


 The Islamic dictator (like most other Islamic dictators), who runs his own mini-caliphate connected to a dedicated UN welfare fraud. 

Islamics are going to suggest that the rampant abuse of human rights, anti-Semitism, religious intolerance, violent Islamic terror, economic stagnation, illiteracy, gender apartheid, and corrupt totalitarian regimes which are routine in the Arab/Moslem world are all the direct result of someone else’s fault. But let’s be honest, one only has to look at the history of Islamism to see that crank despots, dictators are the norm for arab-Islamist societies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Asked by Channel 2 to comment on the images, Hawil tried to downplay the significance of a PA official throwing rocks at Israeli soldiers.
> 
> “It doesn’t matter if I threw rocks or not, the entire Palestinian nation throws rocks,” he said.”
> 
> As readers may recall, on May 3rd the BBC News website inaccurately informed audiences that during Mahmoud Abbas’ visit to the White House, the US president had “stressed there would be no lasting peace unless both nations found a way to stop incitement of violence”. The BBC, however, consistently fails its audiences by refraining from providing the readily available information which would enhance their understanding of the involvement of the Palestinian Authority and its ruling party Fatah in promoting violence, incitement and glorification of terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Three stories the BBC will not tell its audiences


Throwing rocks at crooks stealing their stuff?

How dare they?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked by Channel 2 to comment on the images, Hawil tried to downplay the significance of a PA official throwing rocks at Israeli soldiers.
> 
> “It doesn’t matter if I threw rocks or not, the entire Palestinian nation throws rocks,” he said.”
> 
> As readers may recall, on May 3rd the BBC News website inaccurately informed audiences that during Mahmoud Abbas’ visit to the White House, the US president had “stressed there would be no lasting peace unless both nations found a way to stop incitement of violence”. The BBC, however, consistently fails its audiences by refraining from providing the readily available information which would enhance their understanding of the involvement of the Palestinian Authority and its ruling party Fatah in promoting violence, incitement and glorification of terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Three stories the BBC will not tell its audiences
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks at crooks stealing their stuff?
> 
> How dare they?
Click to expand...


Who was "stealing" anything from the Arab-moslem terrorists?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.


To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
Wow.

Robert Spencer fisks each of these claims (link online) based on Quranic sources, but such a takedown is hardly necessary. It is obvious that Sarsour wants to whitewash (greenwash?) Islam and align the most socially repressive and backwards political movement in the world with the Left.

(full article online)

The Prophet Mohammed, a feminist and animal rights activist - according to Linda Sarsour ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

One of the elements used to perpetuate Islamic totalitarianism is the creation of external enemies. This was a tactic used by the Arab warlord muhammud (swish), as part of his invention of Islamism. Jews, Christians and even the "wrong kind" of Islamists are forever denigrated as the "enemies of Islamism". 

Girl's poem repeats PA libel that Israel murdered Arafat - PMW Bulletins
*
PA brainwashing works: 
Girl's poem repeats libel that Israel murdered Arafat: 
"The treacherous occupier killed you [Arafat]... 
They poisoned you"*

*PA Minister of Education guest on PA TV kids' show

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Henrik Wergeland’s Poem Ended Norway’s Constitutional Ban on Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Restore Jewish property rights before approving Arab building'


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.



I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.

We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".  

Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
Click to expand...

Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. Here is another voice of reason Queen Rania of Jordan has also been very influential in the understanding of Muslims. Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile.


Lets start here and not from the hate we get from the haters.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. Here is another voice of reason Queen Rania of Jordan has also been very influential in the understanding of Muslims. Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile.
> 
> 
> Lets start here and not from the hate we get from the haters.
Click to expand...


It's a bit of a stretch to suggest Linda Sarsour is "moderate".

Women’s March Organizer Linda Sarsour Under Fire for Radical Islamist-Terrorist Ties

She is also, say critics, connected to jihadi terrorists, such as Hamas, Hezbollah, and ISIS, and she is a self-proclaimed advocate of Sharia law for America.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. Here is another voice of reason Queen Rania of Jordan has also been very influential in the understanding of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start here and not from the hate we get from the haters.
Click to expand...



"Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile."

Linda Sarsour is a "Pal'istanian in exile".

Where do you get this nonsense? She was born in Brooklyn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. Here is another voice of reason Queen Rania of Jordan has also been very influential in the understanding of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start here and not from the hate we get from the haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile."
> 
> Linda Sarsour is a "Pal'istanian in exile".
> 
> Where do you get this nonsense? She was born in Brooklyn.
Click to expand...

Most Palestinians are not born in Palestine, so I don't see your point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. Here is another voice of reason Queen Rania of Jordan has also been very influential in the understanding of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start here and not from the hate we get from the haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile."
> 
> Linda Sarsour is a "Pal'istanian in exile".
> 
> Where do you get this nonsense? She was born in Brooklyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Palestinians are not born in Palestine, so I don't see your point.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should make an attempt to understand terms you use. Or, become better at taqiyya.


----------



## Hollie

It's nice when _moderate Islamic terrorists_ ™can bond and share their adventures in Jew killing.

http://nypost.com/2017/04/03/linda-Sarsour-nycs-queen-of-hate/

The Brooklyn-born Sarsour, daughter of Palestinian immigrants, shared the dais Sunday with another darling of the feminist “resistance,” Rasmea Odeh — convicted in Israel of killing two Hebrew University students in a 1969 terrorist attack and of planning an attack on the British Consulate. After her release, Odeh was able to immigrate to the United States by hiding her crime. She’s now being deported to Jordan.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Good post, thanks. People always ask where are the moderate Muslims. Then when one comes along she gets trashed. ... Like Linda Sarsour, she happens to be a Palestinian in exile.



Yeah, well, Ms. Sarsour is no where near a moderate Muslim.  She is an extremist.  But, as an extremist, IF she can hold the fort down that Muhammed was a human-, women's-, animal- and environmental- rights activist -- she might get the other extremists to at least start moving in that direction.  You know, so the true moderates can take the ball from there.

And try to keep up with the arguments on your side of the fence -- exiled people do not retain any rights to their place of expulsion.  So she is American.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's nice when _moderate Islamic terrorists_ ™can bond and share their adventures in Jew killing.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/04/03/linda-Sarsour-nycs-queen-of-hate/
> 
> The Brooklyn-born Sarsour, daughter of Palestinian immigrants, shared the dais Sunday with another darling of the feminist “resistance,” Rasmea Odeh — convicted in Israel of killing two Hebrew University students in a 1969 terrorist attack and of planning an attack on the British Consulate. After her release, Odeh was able to immigrate to the United States by hiding her crime. She’s now being deported to Jordan.


Why do you always post hate?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice when _moderate Islamic terrorists_ ™can bond and share their adventures in Jew killing.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/04/03/linda-Sarsour-nycs-queen-of-hate/
> 
> The Brooklyn-born Sarsour, daughter of Palestinian immigrants, shared the dais Sunday with another darling of the feminist “resistance,” Rasmea Odeh — convicted in Israel of killing two Hebrew University students in a 1969 terrorist attack and of planning an attack on the British Consulate. After her release, Odeh was able to immigrate to the United States by hiding her crime. She’s now being deported to Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always post hate?
Click to expand...


Why do you always glorify Islamic terrorists?

From my earlier link:

"Odeh has become a leftist hero. Sunday night, she and Sarsour embraced, and Sarsour gushed to the audience about feeling “honored and privileged to be here in this space, and honored to be on this stage with Rasmea.”




How nice. Honored and privileged to share the stage with a convicted Islamic terrorist murderer.


----------



## louie888

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice when _moderate Islamic terrorists_ ™can bond and share their adventures in Jew killing.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/04/03/linda-Sarsour-nycs-queen-of-hate/
> 
> The Brooklyn-born Sarsour, daughter of Palestinian immigrants, shared the dais Sunday with another darling of the feminist “resistance,” Rasmea Odeh — convicted in Israel of killing two Hebrew University students in a 1969 terrorist attack and of planning an attack on the British Consulate. After her release, Odeh was able to immigrate to the United States by hiding her crime. She’s now being deported to Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always post hate?
Click to expand...

She was raised to hate since childhood. It is simply part of the Israeli mentality...


----------



## rylah

No Israeli kids were raised with respect to soldiers, they're not being raised or used for suicide missions. Their mothers pray their children live a long happy life, soldiers to come home healthy - *rather than become martyrs*.


----------



## louie888

rylah said:


> No Israeli kids were raised with respect to soldiers, they're not being raised or used for suicide missions. Their mothers pray their children live a long happy life, soldiers to come home healthy - *rather than become martyrs*.


Pictures don't lie, Israeli shills do!


----------



## rylah

"Pictures don't lie"


----------



## Sixties Fan

"I’m Muslim and I wanna go Jihad. How do i join Hamas to fight against Zionist invaders?"

Such a simple question!

There are plenty of not-so-serious answers and a couple of people chiding the questioner for thinking that this was a smart idea.

Is the questioner serious or is this a practical joke?

Using the term "the Hamas" doesn't help us much. Although colloquially, almost no one uses the article "the" with Hamas, it is accurate: Hamas is an acronym for "Islamic Resistance Movement" ("Harakat Al-Muqawama Al-Islamia") but is also an Arabic word meaning "courage." The questioner, if he or she is serious, uses the article in the title but uses "Hamas" without the "the" in the question.

(full article online)

On Quora, a question: "How do I join Hamas to do Jihad?" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It leaves out the massacres and atrocities carried out by the Muslim invaders against the Jewish inhabitants in the 20th century, including the Hebron Massacre, and the Nazi collaboration of their leader, the Mufti of Jerusalem. Instead it begins and ends with Deir Yassin and angry old women holding up oversized housekeys and reminiscing about the good times they had massacring Jews.

There are about as many Jewish refugees from the Muslim world, as there are Muslim refugees from Israel. The difference is that the Jewish refugees were a minority fleeing the violence of a brutal majority. And the Muslim refugees were a regional majority making a strategic withdrawal in response to calls from the Syrian and Iraqi Prime Ministers.

The Nakbaites were supposed to be the beneficiaries of a genocide to be carried out by the armies of seven Muslim nations. Instead they had to settle down in Syria, Jordan and elsewhere around the region. An easy thing to do since they are the same people, speak the same language and share the same culture. The difference between a Jordanian Arab and a Jordanian Palestinian is a few miles and about twenty-five years.

Many of the "Palestinians" had migrated to Israel less than a century ago to take advantage of the economic boom created by Jewish and British investment after the fall of Ottoman colonial rule. Since then they migrated on to other booms in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait. Where they quickly made a nuisance of themselves and were at times expelled. Do the Kuwaiti Palestinians (or Kuwaitistinians) hold an annual Nakba to commemorate the 400,000 expelled from Kuwait by the Iraqis and then the Kuwaitis? Instead they humbly apologized to Kuwait for supporting Saddam Hussein. The way that they ought to apologize to Israel for supporting the attempted Muslim genocide of the Jews.

And, indeed, Israel, like Kuwait, should refuse to maintain any relations with the PLO until such an apology is forthcoming.

Had the Israeli War of Independence been fought between local Jews and Muslims, the Nakba circus might not be as bankrupt as it is. But it was actually a war fought between local Jews and the armies of seven Muslim nations, including Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Iraq and Syria, overseen by two British commanders. Despite all this, the Arab Muslim invaders still failed to do more than seize half of Jerusalem, and Gaza, Judea and Samaria. And that's what really gnaws at them.

(full article online)

Sultan Knish: Nakbacide


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is really driving this Palestinian hatred of Trump and the U.S.? The Palestinians and the Arabs have long been at war with what they regard as U.S. bias in favor of Israel. What they mean is that U.S. support for Israel stands in their way of destroying Israel.


Abbas is not going to tell Trump about the "Day of Rage" because it flies in the face of his repeated claim that Palestinians are ready for peace and are even raising their children in a culture of peace.


Once again, Abbas is playing Americans and other Westerners for fools. His people remain unwilling to recognize Israel's very right to exist as a state for Jews. And so, Abbas will talk peace and coexistence while his people organize yet another "Day of Rage."

(full article online)
Palestinians: Tomorrow's Secret 'Day of Rage'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[But, But, But.....Sniff .....Sniff......"We are not terrorists!!!!"  ]
( We simply cannot stand Jews having any sovereignty over any land)

In his speech, Trump said, "The true toll of ISIS, Al Qaeda, Hezbollah, Hamas, and so many others, must be counted not only in the number of dead. It must also be counted in generations of vanished dreams."

In response, Hamas Vice President Mousa Abu Marzuq said the organization is a movement for national freedom from the Israeli "occupation."

"The US is partnering with the Zionist occupation, and providing them with money and weapons so they will be able to carry out terror attacks against our oppressed nation," Marzuq tweeted.

"The political blindness is painting as innocent those who destroyed Gaza and placed it under siege, killed and injured thousands of innocent victims, called Hamas a terrorist organization when it protects its nation, and refuses to compromise or to negotiate about the rights of the Palestinian people."

Full article online)

Hamas: We're not a terror organization


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tomer Hemed (left) and Beram Kayal – the Jewish-Arab duo from Israel with English soccer team Brighton and Hove Albion. Photo: BHAFC/Paul Hazlewood

If Israeli players are a rare site in the upper echelons of European soccer – at least when compared with the number of Argentinians, Dutch, Brazilians, Germans and other nationalities who pepper the continent’s finest teams – an Israeli duo is virtually unknown. But when the English soccer season begins towards the end of August, two of Israel’s finest exports, Tomer Hemed and Beram Kayal, will make their debuts in the coveted Premier League, wearing the colors of newly-promoted Brighton and Hove Albion.

(full article online)

It’s One of the Greatest Comebacks in English Soccer History, and It’s Being Led by an Israeli Arab and an Israeli Jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Team Wins Nine Medals at European Wushu ChampionshipThe Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 26 Iyyar 5777 – May 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I think they had to postpone their scheduled "Day of Fury" for Palestinian prisoners to have veal every Thursday to make room for this "Day of Rage."

The last official "Day of Rage" was just last Friday.  And May 11.   And April 28. And....

What do these "days of rage" and general strikes accomplish? Well, there are Palestinians who get injured or killed while taking the day seriously enough to attack Jews and soldiers. There are the shopkeepers who are forced to shut their doors and lose money.

On the plus side, they accomplish....well, I'm sure they do something, or else there wouldn't have been hundreds of them over the past hundred years.

I'm reminded of this great graphic from a couple of years ago at Israellycool:





(full article online)

By the way, today is a "Day of Rage" for Palestinians. (Like every other day.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video of the Left's darling Linda Sarsour was taken during a panel discussion a year ago at New York's Union Theological Seminary called "Standing Up for Justice: Muslim Women in Action." It just popped up on social media.
> 
> 
> To cheers from the audience, Sarsour said, "Our prophet was a racial justice activist, a human rights activist, a feminist in his own right. He was a man that cared about the environment. He cared about animal rights...He was also the first victim of Islamophobia."
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a slightly different stance on this.  I am NO fan of Linda Sarsour.  But I actually think she has got this one right. Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.  She is right that Islam needs to define itself as a socially just system which upholds women's rights, and human rights, and animal rights and environmental rights.  That is exactly the thinking Islam (as a whole) needs.  And it needs to come from within the Islamic community.  And damn straight its should also come from women of the Islamic community.  See, it is this sort of belief system which will lead to the self-examination and then the upheaval and transformation Islam needs to do in order to achieve the social justice, which, as she points out, is inherent in its faith.  She even has a call to action.
> 
> We, as those who are (rightfully) skeptical of Islam's ability to model social justice, must listen to people like Ms. Sarsour.  Not to reject her ideas -- but to support them and to insist upon this being demonstrated in RL.  We must say, "show me". Not, "you are wrong" or, "you are a hypocrite" but, "show me".
> 
> Where she misses the point though, is in her willingness to become a martyr rather than doing the hard work of creating social justice as a reality within Islam.  The desire to "fight and die" as an alternative to change is still too strong an ideology in Islam.  In my opinion, of course.
Click to expand...


<< Islam needs to be understood in exactly the terms she defines.>>

I am simply curious.  

If Islam was never, ever, how Linda Sarsour has been defining it, then how can she, and others, continue to attempt to make the West understand it in those terms, when Muslims themselves - who are themselves the victims of what Islam has represented from the start of it history in the 7th Century CE (Submission) turn against what Islam represents, and many have either left Islam ( at their own life's peril) or attempt to turn Islam into a more moderate religion (ideology) without any success.

There were many Muslim, Arab moderates in 1920 when the Mandate for Palestine was issued, as all the other Mandates.

What happened to them?
Killed, or made to run or hide.  
Today it is no different.

How can moderates become the norm when the extremists never, ever, feel defeated and any Treaty they sign or agree to is nothing but a way to eventually defeat the enemies, just as Muhammad had done during his lifetime?

Abbas is moderate?
Linda Sarsour is a moderate?

Or are they playing the Islamic game of  "Fool the enemy" and then win the war?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Making of the Super Rich Elite*
Yasser Arafat set the tone for the PA as soon as he arrived in the Gaza Strip in 1994. The first PA chairman, who controlled every aspect of Palestinian life, took control of every major contract and investment. He used public money – or those of donors – to build a secret $1 billion portfolio, including investments in Coca Cola, a Tunisian cellular phone company and venture capital funds in the United States and Cayman Islands. Arafat also created and held a grip on monopolies in the PA areas. One example was Petroleum Corp., which bought fuel from Israel watered it down with water and then sold the faulty product to Palestinian motorists.

*Enter Abbas*
Under Arafat's successor, Mahmoud Abbas, nepotism reached every level of civil service, with ministers and senior officials packing in their relatives for nonexistent jobs. Many officials, who already commanded salaries of $10,000 per month, or more than 10 times that of ordinary civil servants, opened secret bank accounts in Jordan with the money they received in bribes. [4]

(full article online)

Humanitarian aid to the PA is embezzled for personal gain


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Conclusion*

The June 1967 war was a direct corollary of pan-Arabism’s delusions of grandeur, triggered by the foremost champion of this ideology and directed against its foremost nemesis. It was the second all-out attempt in a generation to abort the Jewish national revival, and it ended in an even greater ignominy than its 1948 precursor. Then, only half of Palestine had been lost. Now the land was lost in its entirety, together with Egyptian and Syrian territories. In 1948, the dividing line between victor and vanquished was often blurred as the war dragged on intermittently for over a year. In 1967, owing to the war’s swift and decisive nature, there was no doubt as to which side was the victor.

Love of the Land: An Inevitable Conflict: The Six-Day War  - by Prof. Efraim Karsh


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA has named one school after *Nazi collaborator and war criminal Amin Al-Husseini.*
1.The Amin Al-Husseini Elementary School - El-Bireh 
Amin Al-Husseini was the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem at the time of the British Mandate. During World War II he moved to Berlin, where he was a Nazi collaborator and an associate of Hitler. Al-Husseini was on Yugoslovia's list of wanted war criminals, and was responsible for a Muslim SS division that murdered thousands of Serbs and Croats. When the Nazis offered to free some Jewish children, Al-Husseini fought against their release, and as result, 5000 children were sent to the gas chambers.





Amin Al-Husseini meeting with Adolf Hitler (December 1941)


The PA has named two schools after *Nazi collaborator Hassan Salameh.*
2.The Hassan Salameh Junior High School for Girls - Gaza
3. Hassan Salameh Elementary School - Gaza


(full article online)

Special Report: PA schools named after terrorists and Nazi collaborators - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

_*The following are longer excerpts of the articles announcing the naming of different locations after terrorist murderers Karim and Maher Younes:*_
"The events of solidarity with the prisoners who are hunger striking for the 32nd consecutive day (i.e., since April 17, 2017) continued in light of the rage against the occupation over the injustice in the way the [Israeli] Prison Service behaves towards the prisoners.
Many delegations of solidarity have come to the sit-in strike tent in the center of Jenin to express their support for the prisoners in the battle of dignity until obtaining their just rights on the way to releasing the prisoners from the occupation's prisons.
Jenin activists named the square where the sit-in strike tent of solidarity is located after prisoner Karim Younes (i.e., terrorist, murdered 1). Relatives of the prisoners from the Palestinian Interior (i.e., Palestinian term for Israel) and from throughout the whole district, and relatives of Karim and Maher Younes (i.e., terrorists, murdered 1) participated in the naming ceremony, which was under the auspices of Jenin District Governor [Ibrahim Ramadan], the Fatah Movement, the Jenin Municipality, and the Supreme Council for Aiding and Supporting the Prisoners...
Jenin District Governor Ibrahim Ramadan conveyed a greeting [expressing] honor and pride to the prisoners and their relatives on behalf of [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas and the Palestinian leadership."
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, May 19, 2017]

(full article online)

As Trump meets Abbas in Bethlehem, the PA names squares after murderers - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

SodaStream’s Palestinian employees to receive renewed work permits


----------



## Sixties Fan

Move over boy band One Direction. There are some new men (and women) to get us swooning. In my new Temple Mount music video based on the One Direction song “You & I”, I once again feature the hot, brave “Students of the Temple Mount” who make the pilgrimage to the Temple Mount weekly to fight for religious freedom and Jewish prayer there, despite harassment and even violence they face from the Waqf jihadists who hold the key to the Temple Mount, courtesy of the Israeli government.


WATCH: World Premiere of Music Video “The Mount And I”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bernard Lewis notes that neither the Jews nor the Arabs in Palestine wanted to be associated with it:
 With the British conquest in 1917-18 and the subsequent establishment of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the Middle Ages. To begin with, this designation was acceptable neither to Jews nor to Arabs. From the Jewish point of view it restored a name associated in the Jewish historic memory with the largely successful Roman attempt to destroy and obliterate the Jewish identity of the land of Israel. It was a name which had never been used in Jewish history or literature, and the very associations of which were hateful. From the outset, Jews living under the Mandate refused to use this name in Hebrew but instead used what had become the common Jewish designation of the county勇retz Yisrael, the land of Israel. After a long battle it was agreed that the official designation of the country in Hebrew on postage stamps, coins, etc., would be Palestina, transcribed into Hebrew letters but followed by the abbreviation aleph yod. For Jews, this was a common abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael. To Arabs it could be presented as standing for Eretz Ishmael, the land of Ishmael.

That explains the Hebrew on this coin from the British Mandate:





(full article online)

Arab Palestinians Originally Hated the Word -- Yet Here We Are (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trump's jab to Abbas too subtle after Abbas' veiled threats and demands in Bethlehem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

That also means that the “once-acknowledged Palestinian nationality” is now the Israeli nationality and includes the Jews and Arabs who live here, including those in Gaza and J&S. Oh! If only we had understood that in 1967. It would have meant that we could have avoided all the subsequent confusion and all this talk about Two State Solution when there was always only one state – the “already recognized Palestinian nationality” that included Jews and Arabs and that the Jews renamed Israel.

In conclusion: Feldman writes that “Palestine” was already a state before 1948 in an ineffective attempt to declare that the Arabs have the right to a sovereign state called Palestine. In other words, she distorts history for political purposes. Unfortunately for her, her logic does not hold water. Unfortunately for the rest of us, when academics lie and when academic journals publish their lies, non-academics believe the lies: in this case, the lie that a Palestinian identity existed before Yasser Arafat made it politically expedient and fashionable to believe it did.

(full article online)

Palestinian Identity: Beginning A Serious Study - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who should the world believe?

What Abbas told Trump today,
or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?

Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem: 
"... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."

PLO leader: 
"Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"

What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins



Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2008, President-for-life of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas *announced* he was awarding the PA’s highest medal, the *Al Quds Mark of Honor*, to Ahlam Tamimi, who masterminded the *massacre* at the Sbarro Jerusalem pizzeria. (Abbas' decision to make the award was widely criticized by outsiders and was eventually overturned.) The blood-drenched act of terror which Abbas was so anxious to honor was, like last night’s *Manchester *atrocity, an attack directed specifically at children by means of nail-enhanced explosives delivered by a human bomb.

Our daughter Malki, just 15, was one of those murdered in the pizzeria.

This morning, that *same President-for-life, Mahmoud Abbas*, said in *Bethlehem* to the US President:
"Allow me… to *condemn *the horrible terrorist attack that occurred in the British city of Manchester… I do offer my warm condolences to the Prime Minister of Britain, families of victims, and the British people."It's time for people who understand brazen hypocrisy when they encounter it, and especially members of the news reporting industry, to say openly what should have been said years ago: that in the community of civilized nations and people, condemnations mouthed by those deeply engaged in terror - like Mahmoud Abbas and those who report to him - are illegitimate and should be neither heard nor tolerated.

There are situations where the condemnation of terror is as morally indefensible as the terror itself.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-May-17: Abbas on Manchester and Sbarro


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


>




Oh, NO!!!!!

The British who took away 77% of the Jewish Homeland, and did not bother to help create the Jewish State as per Mandate for Palestine, and never bothered to save the Jews from Arab riots, and helped get Jews expelled from Gaza in 1920 and Hevron in 1929, who cut down in the number of Jewish immigrants allowed to the Mandate in Palestine, who were on the side of the Arabs when the seven Arab States invaded Israel in 1948........

THEY had a wanted poster for the Jewish leaders?

NOOOOOOOOOOO !!


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, NO!!!!!
> 
> The British who took away 77% of the Jewish Homeland, and did not bother to help create the Jewish State as per Mandate for Palestine, and never bothered to save the Jews from Arab riots, and helped get Jews expelled from Gaza in 1920 and Hevron in 1929, who cut down in the number of Jewish immigrants allowed to the Mandate in Palestine, who were on the side of the Arabs when the seven Arab States invaded Israel in 1948........
> 
> THEY had a wanted poster for the Jewish leaders?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO !!
Click to expand...


How could the British take land in the Middle East that belonged to the native Muslims and Christians away from people in Europe.  That's a crazy concept.

The British allowed Jewish immigration to Palestine facilitaing the colonization of land that did not belong to them and facilitated the expropriation of the native Muslims and Christians.

The Muslims and Christians were fighting against an existential threat posed by the marauding Jews. They were not riots, they were an attempt to prevent the Jews from dispossessing them.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
Click to expand...


Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented

Was there any mistake in the translation?


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, NO!!!!!
> 
> The British who took away 77% of the Jewish Homeland, and did not bother to help create the Jewish State as per Mandate for Palestine, and never bothered to save the Jews from Arab riots, and helped get Jews expelled from Gaza in 1920 and Hevron in 1929, who cut down in the number of Jewish immigrants allowed to the Mandate in Palestine, who were on the side of the Arabs when the seven Arab States invaded Israel in 1948........
> 
> THEY had a wanted poster for the Jewish leaders?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the British take land in the Middle East that belonged to the native Muslims and Christians away from people in Europe.  That's a crazy concept.
> 
> The British allowed Jewish immigration to Palestine facilitaing the colonization of land that did not belong to them and facilitated the expropriation of the native Muslims and Christians.
> 
> The Muslims and Christians were fighting against an existential threat posed by the marauding Jews. They were not riots, they were an attempt to prevent the Jews from dispossessing them.
Click to expand...


How is that You leave out the Palestinian Jews every time You speak about Palestinians?

Palestinians may have been dispossessed for 100 years, Jews have been for centuries (from Jerusalem, Hebron, Gaza, Tiberias, Sefad so on...)


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
Click to expand...


How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, NO!!!!!
> 
> The British who took away 77% of the Jewish Homeland, and did not bother to help create the Jewish State as per Mandate for Palestine, and never bothered to save the Jews from Arab riots, and helped get Jews expelled from Gaza in 1920 and Hevron in 1929, who cut down in the number of Jewish immigrants allowed to the Mandate in Palestine, who were on the side of the Arabs when the seven Arab States invaded Israel in 1948........
> 
> THEY had a wanted poster for the Jewish leaders?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the British take land in the Middle East that belonged to the native Muslims and Christians away from people in Europe.  That's a crazy concept.
> 
> The British allowed Jewish immigration to Palestine facilitaing the colonization of land that did not belong to them and facilitated the expropriation of the native Muslims and Christians.
> 
> The Muslims and Christians were fighting against an existential threat posed by the marauding Jews. They were not riots, they were an attempt to prevent the Jews from dispossessing them.
Click to expand...


HOW  ????

They had the military.  They had the power.
They WON WWI and defeated the Ottoman Empire.
The British ARE AN EMPIRE !!!!

Keep dreaming that the Christians and Muslim invaders, with some forced Jews who converted, are the Indigenous people of the land, and that the actual Indigenous people, the Jews, are invaders.  Cute game.

Sure, the Jews were trying to dispossess non Jews living in the land by creating jobs and hiring Muslims and Christians, as it did happen.
AND, they were trying to dispossess the non Jews by buying deserts and swamps (like what became Tel-Aviv).
AND, they were trying to dispossess the non Jews by not having weapons to defend themselves once the riots of 1920, on, began.

Husseini lying about the Jews and instigating the ignorant Arabs with those lies, started the riots in 1920, 1921, 1929 and 1936.

The Arab League which was created later to destroy any possibility of a sovereign Jewish State, was the instigator of the attacks on Jews and the decision to attack Jews after the UN partition of 1947 and the Declaration of Independence in May 1948.

This has never been about NATIVE Muslims and Christians against Jews.
It has been The Dominant Christian and Muslim religions over the Jewish religion as it had been for the past 1700 years, with no intention of allowing Jews to achieve self determination on their ancient homeland.

From Europe, from the Land of Israel, from anywhere else in the world, the Jewish People are the Jewish Nation and the rightful indigenous owners of the land.

You know all of this.

Let us see you acknowledge it to yourself first, someday. 

Practice.


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, NO!!!!!
> 
> The British who took away 77% of the Jewish Homeland, and did not bother to help create the Jewish State as per Mandate for Palestine, and never bothered to save the Jews from Arab riots, and helped get Jews expelled from Gaza in 1920 and Hevron in 1929, who cut down in the number of Jewish immigrants allowed to the Mandate in Palestine, who were on the side of the Arabs when the seven Arab States invaded Israel in 1948........
> 
> THEY had a wanted poster for the Jewish leaders?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the British take land in the Middle East that belonged to the native Muslims and Christians away from people in Europe.  That's a crazy concept.
> 
> The British allowed Jewish immigration to Palestine facilitaing the colonization of land that did not belong to them and facilitated the expropriation of the native Muslims and Christians.
> 
> The Muslims and Christians were fighting against an existential threat posed by the marauding Jews. They were not riots, they were an attempt to prevent the Jews from dispossessing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that You leave out the Palestinian Jews every time You speak about Palestinians?
> 
> Palestinians may have been dispossessed for 100 years, Jews have been for centuries (from Jerusalem, Hebron, Gaza, Tiberias, Sefad so on...)
Click to expand...


Palestinian People never existed.  Therefore they could not have been dispossessed.  Especially as most of the Arabs/Muslims who came to the Palestine region, before and until 1948, had never been to that area before and had never been part of the population.

The ones dispossessed were this:

1920 -  Jews expelled from Gaza
1925 - Jews murdered and expelled from TransJordan
1929 - Jews murdered and expelled from Hebron
1948  - Jews are murdered and expelled from Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.


Pro Palestinians ALWAYS hide all of this historical events as if they never happened, or as if they do not matter compared to the Arabs being told to leave their homes by their leaders in 1948 by their own leaders......and losing the war THEY started.


----------



## montelatici

"Palestinian People never existed. Therefore they could not have been dispossessed. Especially as most of the Arabs/Muslims who came to the Palestine region, before and until 1948, had never been to that area before and had never been part of the population."

That is ton of bullshit.  That's the problem with the Jews, they believe bullshit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.
Click to expand...



1)  You do not know who the speaker in that video is.  And do not care.

2)  You do not know Arabic


It is time you stop discrediting what you are not able to discredit AT ALL.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  You do not know who the speaker in that video is.  And do not care.
> 
> 2)  You do not know Arabic
> 
> 
> It is time you stop discrediting what you are not able to discredit AT ALL.
Click to expand...


Bullshit is bullshit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should the world believe?
> 
> What Abbas told Trump today,
> or what Palestinian leaders tell their people regularly?
> 
> Abbas to Trump in Bethlehem:
> "... two-state solution along the borders of 1967, the state of Palestine with its capital as East Jerusalem living alongside Israel in peace and security."
> 
> PLO leader:
> "Everyone knows our goal is to liberate all of the land of Palestine"
> 
> What should the world believe?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  You do not know who the speaker in that video is.  And do not care.
> 
> 2)  You do not know Arabic
> 
> 
> It is time you stop discrediting what you are not able to discredit AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is bullshit.
Click to expand...


You are right at that .

Yours is of the greatest quality as you NEVER, EVER, provide any evidence of what you say.

Where is your Arabic, Habibi?

Tachki Arabic, Habibi?

Yallah !!!!

Wealeki, Habibi.

WHO is the speaker on the video and what exactly is he saying?
That is Arabic, right?
You are capable of telling which language that is and especially what he is saying?

Translate for us and PROVE that we....are the ones with the "bullhshit", as you put it.

Salam, Habibi !


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should not believe propaganda sites, like Palwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  You do not know who the speaker in that video is.  And do not care.
> 
> 2)  You do not know Arabic
> 
> 
> It is time you stop discrediting what you are not able to discredit AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right at that .
> 
> Yours is of the greatest quality as you NEVER, EVER, provide any evidence of what you say.
> 
> Where is your Arabic, Habibi?
> 
> Tachki Arabic, Habibi?
> 
> Yallah !!!!
> 
> Wealeki, Habibi.
> 
> WHO is the speaker on the video and what exactly is he saying?
> That is Arabic, right?
> You are capable of telling which language that is and especially what he is saying?
> 
> Translate for us and PROVE that we....are the ones with the "bullhshit", as you put it.
> 
> Salam, Habibi !
Click to expand...


أنت لا تعرف ما تتحدث عنه. عشت في تونس كطفل، وكنت في الجيش الأمريكي في المملكة العربية السعودية لمدة 4 سنوات. أنا أعرف أكثر مما سوف تتعلم من أيوقت مضى.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps You should stop calling everything that challenges Your narrative as 'propaganda' and actually deal with what's being presented
> 
> Was there any mistake in the translation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can the veracity of the statement be believed on a propaganda site?  Much less the translation.  Try to find a relatively neutral source for the original statement. I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  You do not know who the speaker in that video is.  And do not care.
> 
> 2)  You do not know Arabic
> 
> 
> It is time you stop discrediting what you are not able to discredit AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right at that .
> 
> Yours is of the greatest quality as you NEVER, EVER, provide any evidence of what you say.
> 
> Where is your Arabic, Habibi?
> 
> Tachki Arabic, Habibi?
> 
> Yallah !!!!
> 
> Wealeki, Habibi.
> 
> WHO is the speaker on the video and what exactly is he saying?
> That is Arabic, right?
> You are capable of telling which language that is and especially what he is saying?
> 
> Translate for us and PROVE that we....are the ones with the "bullhshit", as you put it.
> 
> Salam, Habibi !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> أنت لا تعرف ما تتحدث عنه. عشت في تونس كطفل، وكنت في الجيش الأمريكي في المملكة العربية السعودية لمدة 4 سنوات. أنا أعرف أكثر مما سوف تتعلم من أيوقت مضى.
Click to expand...


Impressive.

Now, who is that man in the video and is he not saying what has been translated in it?


----------



## montelatici

A bullshitter.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> A bullshitter.



So no argument then?

I guess there was no problems with the translation.
If our professor had any he'd already show us.
But as usually he runs for the 'propaganda' escape door....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas' announcement said that the executions would be witnessed by "official human rights bodies, community notables and mayors."

I have not seen a word about this on the Amnesty or HRW websites or Twitter feeds. Nor have I ever seen a word from them about how Hamas pretends that executions are compatible with their "human rights" groups.

One would think that the most prominent players in international human rights would be appalled at this.

(full article online)

.@Amnesty and @HRW  silent over Hamas triple-execution scheduled for tomorrow ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“For the first time in 1,000 years not a single Jew remains in the Jewish Quarter,” Abdullah el-Talal, a commander of the Muslim invaders, had boasted. “Not a single building remains intact. This makes the Jews' return here impossible.” In his memoirs he wrote, “I knew that the Jewish Quarter was densely populated with Jews who caused their fighters a good deal of interference and difficulty…. Only four days after our entry into Jerusalem the Jewish Quarter had become their graveyard. Death and destruction reigned over it.”

Every politician who denounces Jews building houses in Jerusalem, but not Muslims doing the same thing is endorsing Abdullah’s genocidal vision and all the terrorism that goes with it.

In 1920, racist Muslim settler mobs in Jerusalem had chanted "Mohammed's religion was born with the sword", “Death to the Jews” and “the government is with us” as Muslim policemen under British colonial rule had joined with them in the rape and murder of the indigenous Jewish population.

(full article online)

Sultan Knish: The War for Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

"50 years ago this week the Cave of Machpelah was in territory ruled by Jordan," Hebron Fund Executive Director Rabbi Dan Rosenstein said. "Before that Jews were officially barred from entering the Machpelah for 700 years starting in 1267 with the Mamelukes."

"It's awe inspiring to see Jewish life flourish again in Hevron, to return to Jewish children to the fathers and mothers, and to be a part of Hevron Day celebrations today."

Hevron celebrates 50 years with star-studded gala event


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday this week, while Mahmoud Abbas was probably preparing his “we-want-peace” statement for US President Trump the next day, official PA TV interviewed and honored the heroism of a terrorist murderer of 16 Israelis. But the PA host went even further. Not only did she glorify the murders of the past, she also expressed her longing for the return to the days of Palestinian terror and violence:

“We long for the days of the Intifada, the days of the revolution... Why are we not seeing activities like that today? ... We want more from them [the Palestinian people].”
[Official PA TV, _I Call You_, May 22, 2017

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheikh Azzam al-Khatib, Director-General of Waqf Jerusalem, told Ma’an that “more than 470 settlers stormed the Al-Aqsa Mosque during the morning, pointing out that the number might rise during the next hour until the closure of the door of the Mugrabi gate through which the storming and desecration of Al-Aqsa Mosque is conducted, with the support of the occupation government and protection from the Israeli police forces.”

According to Ma’an, “celebrations of the so-called ‘Unification of Jerusalem’ marking the 50th anniversary of the occupation of the rest of the city of Jerusalem in 1967” will include “presentations of the Israeli flag and Star of David” in a “huge” afternoon march “from West Jerusalem through Bab Al-Khalil and Al-Jadid Street and Bab Al-Amoud and the streets of Old Jerusalem to the Al-Buraq Wall,” – now get this – “during which the residents will be provoked by racist slogans and Israeli flags flying throughout the march.”

Only Ma’an gives you the news before it happens. Let’s all go out there and get provoked…

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ration-of-occupation-of-jerusalem/2017/05/24/


----------



## Sixties Fan

An American in war-torn Jerusalem witnesses the battle for the Temple Mount


----------



## P F Tinmore

American Jews protesting occupation blocked Damascus Gate here they are getting ripped apart from their sit-in by Israeli security and violently dragged off.

Today is Jerusalem Day - a time when right-wing nationalists march through the holy city and scream things like "death to all Arabs."


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


This guy only has Israeli talking points.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


>



Of course there are special rules for Palestinian refugees.  Palestinians are the only people that an action of the UN, to the benefit of European colonists, caused them to become refugees.  

The UN understood their responsibility in causing the destruction of the Palestinian people.

You people just don't get it.  You people went to Palestine to remove and/or become rulers of the Palestinian people with the UN's acquiesence.  Of course the UN has a responsibility to make things right.  What is often forgotten that the UN assumed the responsibility to insure that this clear requirement of the Mandate be observed:

"it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"

Not only was this requirement not observed, the Jews murdered or expelled 100s of thousands of the members of the non-Jewish communities that were to be protected. 

So up your's you racist piece of crap.  The Palestinians have refugee rights until the UN makes it right.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are special rules for Palestinian refugees.  Palestinians are the only people that an action of the UN, to the benefit of European colonists, caused them to become refugees.
> 
> The UN understood their responsibility in causing the destruction of the Palestinian people.
> 
> You people just don't get it.  You people went to Palestine to remove and/or become rulers of the Palestinian people with the UN's acquiesence.  Of course the UN has a responsibility to make things right.  What is often forgotten that the UN assumed the responsibility to insure that this clear requirement of the Mandate be observed:
> 
> "it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"
> 
> Not only was this requirement not observed, the Jews murdered or expelled 100s of thousands of the members of the non-Jewish communities that were to be protected.
> 
> So up your's you racist piece of crap.  The Palestinians have refugee rights until the UN makes it right.
Click to expand...


Actually, the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" have only a welfare fraud entitlement, until the West chooses to end the fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are special rules for Palestinian refugees.  Palestinians are the only people that an action of the UN, to the benefit of European colonists, caused them to become refugees.
> 
> The UN understood their responsibility in causing the destruction of the Palestinian people.
> 
> You people just don't get it.  You people went to Palestine to remove and/or become rulers of the Palestinian people with the UN's acquiesence.  Of course the UN has a responsibility to make things right.  What is often forgotten that the UN assumed the responsibility to insure that this clear requirement of the Mandate be observed:
> 
> "it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"
> 
> Not only was this requirement not observed, the Jews murdered or expelled 100s of thousands of the members of the non-Jewish communities that were to be protected.
> 
> So up your's you racist piece of crap.  The Palestinians have refugee rights until the UN makes it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" have only a welfare fraud entitlement, until the West chooses to end the fraud.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians did not need welfare until Israel stole their stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Israeli police removed a peace activist from outside the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem’s Old City on Wednesday during a demonstration by far-right Israelis. Credit Ahmad Gharabli/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images_

The "peace activists" were members of far-left, anti-Israel groups like IfNotNow and one literally called "All That's Left."

These groups, in order to accommodate the most extreme anti-Israel voices while pretending to be Jewish, explicitly say that they have no position on whether Israel has a right to exist to begin with. .

The "demonstration by far-right Israelis" was the annual Jerusalem Flag March, attended by tens of thousands of normal Israelis every year.

Here they are at Damascus Gate, where the "peace protesters" were trying to stop them by linking arms across the gate, the reason the police removed them..





There sure are a lot of "right wing Israelis":





The New York Times is saying that people who oppose Jerusalem being a united city are "peace activists" while those who march with Israeli flags in its capital are "far right Israelis."

New York Times bias in a photo caption: Israel haters are "peace activists", Israeli flag flyers "far right"  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Oxford Dictionary defines the word triumphalism as meaning “excessive exultation over one’s success or achievements (used especially in a political context)”.

That word was used by the BBC’s Middle East editor in a ‘question’ posed in a Tweet sent on May 24th showing what he termed “Religious Zionists” – rather than just Israelis – celebrating Jerusalem Day.

In contrast to Bowen’s inaccurate interpretation of the meaning of the holiday, Jerusalem Day is actually a celebration of the reunification of the city following the Jordanian occupation of parts of it between 1948 and 1967 and the resulting reopening of access to Judaism’s holy sites after nineteen years during which right of entry to those sites was denied to Jews.







BBC ME editor’s ‘impartiality’ on view in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jordanians have treated her as a national treasure since she arrived back there (the country where she was born and lived until shortly before she masterminded the Jerusalem atrocity) in October 2011. *Did you ever see that statement in a mainstream news report?* It's certainly true.

If the Jordanians, from the king on down, have any sense of irony or of the deep hypocrisy that stains their denunciation of the Manchester savagery, there's no sign of it in the announcement. And if any news analysts have torn into them, we haven't seen it:

Jordan condemns terror blast in Manchester | MENAFN - Emirates News Agency (WAM) |  AMMAN, 23rd May, 2017 (WAM) -- The Jordanian government today denounced the terror attack that took place at the Manchester Arena last night, killing 22 people and injuring more than 50. According to the Petra News Agency, the Jordanian Minister of State for #Media Affairs and Communications, Mohammad Momani, said that this "*heinous and inhumane act* represents *the real face of terrorism and extremism*, which is implemented by coward terrorists aim to destabilise nations and intimidate innocent civilians". Mr. Momani, who is also the government's spokesperson, reaffirmed *Jordan's firm and constant stance in fighting terrorism, extremism and violence in all shapes and forms*, stressing the need for concerted efforts to counter terrorism in a holistic approach wherever it rears its head. 
He also extended his condolences to the British government and to the families of the victims, wishing the injured a speedy recovery.

The _real _face of terrorism and extremism? We think Tamimi fits that bill exceedingly well.





(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-May-17: Condemning terror is so easy to do, even Jordan can do it - and no news reports will criticize them


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the years, Palestinian leaders have “excelled in two things: rhetoric and missing opportunities,” a Saudi journalist wrote in a column published this week.

“Young Palestinians deserve to live, aspire, and act like the young people of other nations,” Mash’al Al-Sudairi said in a piece published by the London-headquartered _Asharq al-Awsat_daily newspaper and translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI). “We have had our fill of sorrow, oppression, idiocy, and the spouting of extremist slogans, that have eliminated wisdom and at the same time [forfeited] much land.”

Addressing Hamas chief Ismail Haniyeh directly, Sudairi noted, “When you determined [in the new Hamas policy documentthat the borders of Palestine are the borders] that existed prior to June 5, 1967, you implicitly and indirectly recognized Israel. Therefore, from now on you cannot throw a single stone at it, not to mention fire a single rocket against it.”

“I therefore wonder about the value of the flowery and futile expression ‘Palestine from the river to the sea,’ as long as Gaza is detached from the West Bank,” Sudairi continued. “Will valor and sacrifice bring the leader Haniyeh to launch a historic initiative and consolidate unity in the Palestinian state that will be supported by the Arab brothers and the entire world?”

Territorial size, Sudairi pointed out, should not be an obstacle to the development of a future Palestinian state. “Singapore occupies an area of only 710 km² — that is, one-ninth of the [combined] area of the West Bank and Gaza,” he wrote. “Additionally, the population of the two [i.e. Singapore and the Palestinian territories] is similar — yet this Singapore’s annual income exceeds $400 billion — more than the income of every petro state… even though it has no natural resources [of its own].”

Saudi Journalist: Over the Years, Palestinian Leaders Have ‘Excelled in Two Things: Rhetoric and Missing Opportunities’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The massive Arab assault on Jews across British Palestine in 1929, in which 133 Jews were murdered and hundreds more maimed, was triggered by orchestrated, false rumors that Jews had attacked, or were intending to attack, the mosques atop the Temple Mount.

Strangely, even under the Mufti, the Temple Mount was still recognized by Muslims as the site of the biblical Jewish temples. Thus, the Jerusalem Muslim Supreme Council’s publication, ‘A Brief Guide to the Haram Al-Sharif’, states of Jerusalem’s Temple Mount on p. 4 that “Its identity with the site of Solomon’s Temple is beyond dispute.” (After 1954, all such references to the biblical temples were excised from this publication).

During Jordan’s illegal occupation and annexation of the eastern half of Jerusalem (1948-67) Amman remained Jordan’s country’s capital, not Jerusalem, which became a backwater. Infrastructure, like water, electricity and sewerage, were scanty or non-existent. No Arab ruler, other than Jordan’s kings, ever visited. As Israeli elder statesman Abba Eban quipped, “the secular delights of Beirut held more attraction.”

Significantly, neither the PLO’s National Charter nor the Fatah Constitution, the latter drafted during Jordanian rule, even mention Jerusalem, let alone call for its establishment as a Palestinian capital.

Today, however, Palestinian Authority (PA) officials issue flat-earth denials that Jerusalem was the site of the Jewish temples, or indeed that there is any Jewish connection to the city.

Muhammad Hussein, the PA Mufti, sneers at the Jews’ “alleged Temple” and insists that “Palestinians have an exclusive right … which they share with no one” to the Temple Mount. Sheikh Tayseer Al-Tamimi, the former Chief Justice of the PA’s Religious Court, insists, “I don’t know of any Jewish holy sites in [Jerusalem]” and dismisses Jewish claims as “fictitious Jewish history.”

Today, the  PA uses Jerusalem as a propaganda instrument, at once inciting violence and orchestrating anti-Israel campaigns.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...that-jerusalem-is-holy-to-muslims/2017/05/24/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A memorandum of understanding has been signed between the Israel Innovation Authority and Northwell Health, intended to streamline future cooperation in healthcare innovation, under the laws and regulations of the State of Israel and the US, the two sides have said in a press release Thursday.

Northwell Health is the largest healthcare network in New York State, made up of 21 hospitals, 450 clinics, and 61,000 employees, with 8 million patients. It is committed to supplying high-quality health services.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-advancing-healthcare-innovations/2017/05/25/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Former Lebanese President Émile Lahoud Reveals How the Right of Return Was Forced into the Saudi Peace Plan in the 2002 Arab Summit (Archival) *
Former Lebanese President Émile Lahoud revealed behind-the-scenes negotiations in the 2002 Arab summit. The original initiative of Prince Abdullah, brought to the Arab summit, did not include the Right of Return, and it was added at the summit meeting due to pressure by Lahoud himself and several other Arab delegations, thus turning the Saudi Peace Plan into what is known today as the Arab Peace Plan. Lahoud was speaking in an interview on the Lebanese OTV channel on December 11, 2014.

(video online)

Former Lebanese President Émile Lahoud Reveals How the Right of Return Was Forced into the Saudi Peace Plan in the 2002 Arab Summit (Archival)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Special Report

A month of PA terror glorification
 exposes Abbas' great lie to Trump 

_Abbas told Trump he fights terror and its "hateful ideology"_

_Abbas hid from Trump that his PA and Fatah had just honored 44 terrorists involved in the murders of 440 people, in the one month surrounding their first meeting _

_Honored by PA and Fatah in one month:_

_14 Suicide bombers and other murderers, _
_16 Bomb builders and terror attack planners_
_14 Terrorists involved in terror attacks_

Abbas' lie to Trump exposed - one month of PA terror glorification - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> The Oxford Dictionary defines the word triumphalism as meaning “excessive exultation over one’s success or achievements (used especially in a political context)”.
> 
> That word was used by the BBC’s Middle East editor in a ‘question’ posed in a Tweet sent on May 24th showing what he termed “Religious Zionists” – rather than just Israelis – celebrating Jerusalem Day.
> 
> In contrast to Bowen’s inaccurate interpretation of the meaning of the holiday, Jerusalem Day is actually a celebration of the reunification of the city following the Jordanian occupation of parts of it between 1948 and 1967 and the resulting reopening of access to Judaism’s holy sites after nineteen years during which right of entry to those sites was denied to Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC ME editor’s ‘impartiality’ on view in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The parliament in Prague called on its government to respect the status of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and also proposed halting any additional state payment of UNESCO membership dues as long as the organization continues the political discrimination against Israel,” Netanyahu said, adding, “This is the correct, worthy and courageous decision that others should copy.”

Czech Parliament Recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital, Condemns UNESCO


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s now been more than a decade since Hezbollah launched a cross-border attack on Israel and precipitated a war that devastated south Lebanon and parts of Beirut. That war ended with the acceptance of United Nations Security Council Resolution 1701, which called for the “disarmament of all armed groups in Lebanon,” including Lebanese Hezbollah and the assertion of full control over Lebanese territory by the government of Lebanon.

Suffice to say, that hasn’t happened. Under the watchful eyes of well-paid United Nations observers, Iran has resupplied Hezbollah with an arsenal greater in both quantity and quality than that which was used against Israel in 2006. And, despite more than $100 million in U.S. military and financial assistance, the Lebanese Armed Forces have yet to disarm a single Hezbollah terrorist let alone truly secure Lebanon’s borders. Beirut International Airport remains under the _de facto _control of Hezbollah.

(full article online)

The Next Lebanon War Won't Be Confined to Lebanon


----------



## Sixties Fan

In another show of admiration for terrorist murderers and according to the Palestinian Authority's policy of presenting them as role models for Palestinian youth, the Palestinian NGO "Women's Technical Affairs Committee" (WTAC) has named a youth center for women after the terrorist murderer who led the most lethal attack in Israel's history.  

The Dalal Mughrabi Center is a joint initiative of the NGO, the PA, the UN, and the Norwegian government! The center's name sign prominently includes the logos of:

- The PA Ministry of Local Government 
- UN Women
- The Norwegian Representative Office to the PA 

The center, which was inaugurated last week, is named after the terrorist who in 1978 led a group of terrorists who hijacked a bus and killed 37 Israelis, among them of these 12 children:

(full article online)

The PA, UN, and Norway behind center named after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Hezbollah's Al Manar:

 A senior commander in Yemen’s Ansarullah revolutionary movement, Mohamamd Ali Al-Houthi felicitated Hezbollah on the Resistance and Liberation Day.

Al-Houthi, who is the Head of the Revolutionary Council in Yemen, congratulated Hezbollah and the Lebanese resistance on the occasion. “May 25, 2000, is a  memorable day in Lebanon’s history, when the Zionist enemy and his collaborators were defeated,” he wrote on his Facebook account.

“Jihad is the major way to become free from tyrants and occupiers,” Al-Houthi wrote on Thursday.If this is Liberation Day, that means Lebanon is liberated from the Zionist occupation, then why does Hezbollah continue to exist?

Remember, the Houthi slogan on their logo translates to "God is Great, Death to America, Death to Israel, Damn the Jews, Power to Islam." The supposedly not-anti-semitic Shiites in Hezbollah and Iran have never said a negative word about the antisemitism that is baked into the very fabric of the Houthis that they ally with.

Hezbollah and its Houthi supporters celebrate "Liberation Day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> From Hezbollah's Al Manar:
> 
> A senior commander in Yemen’s Ansarullah revolutionary movement, Mohamamd Ali Al-Houthi felicitated Hezbollah on the Resistance and Liberation Day.
> 
> Al-Houthi, who is the Head of the Revolutionary Council in Yemen, congratulated Hezbollah and the Lebanese resistance on the occasion. “May 25, 2000, is a  memorable day in Lebanon’s history, when the Zionist enemy and his collaborators were defeated,” he wrote on his Facebook account.
> 
> “Jihad is the major way to become free from tyrants and occupiers,” Al-Houthi wrote on Thursday.If this is Liberation Day, that means Lebanon is liberated from the Zionist occupation, then why does Hezbollah continue to exist?
> 
> Remember, the Houthi slogan on their logo translates to "God is Great, Death to America, Death to Israel, Damn the Jews, Power to Islam." The supposedly not-anti-semitic Shiites in Hezbollah and Iran have never said a negative word about the antisemitism that is baked into the very fabric of the Houthis that they ally with.
> 
> Hezbollah and its Houthi supporters celebrate "Liberation Day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Hezbollah has the power to take over Lebanon and do what it wants but they don't. They are not a threat to Lebanon. The only political power they have has been obtained through democratic process.

When Lebanon proposed rebuilding a synagogue that was damaged in the war, Hezbollah voted in favor of the proposal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hezbollah's Al Manar:
> 
> A senior commander in Yemen’s Ansarullah revolutionary movement, Mohamamd Ali Al-Houthi felicitated Hezbollah on the Resistance and Liberation Day.
> 
> Al-Houthi, who is the Head of the Revolutionary Council in Yemen, congratulated Hezbollah and the Lebanese resistance on the occasion. “May 25, 2000, is a  memorable day in Lebanon’s history, when the Zionist enemy and his collaborators were defeated,” he wrote on his Facebook account.
> 
> “Jihad is the major way to become free from tyrants and occupiers,” Al-Houthi wrote on Thursday.If this is Liberation Day, that means Lebanon is liberated from the Zionist occupation, then why does Hezbollah continue to exist?
> 
> Remember, the Houthi slogan on their logo translates to "God is Great, Death to America, Death to Israel, Damn the Jews, Power to Islam." The supposedly not-anti-semitic Shiites in Hezbollah and Iran have never said a negative word about the antisemitism that is baked into the very fabric of the Houthis that they ally with.
> 
> Hezbollah and its Houthi supporters celebrate "Liberation Day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah has the power to take over Lebanon and do what it wants but they don't. They are not a threat to Lebanon. The only political power they have has been obtained through democratic process.
> 
> When Lebanon proposed rebuilding a synagogue that was damaged in the war, Hezbollah voted in favor of the proposal.
Click to expand...



"Hezbollah has the power to take over Lebanon and do what it wants but they don't."

".... because I say so."


Hizbollocks is little more than just another Islamic terrorist group, in their case, sponsored by the Shia Iranian mullocrats. Any attempt at a "take over" of Lebanon would lead to a confrontation with the Sunni/salafilwahabbi arab component of Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Daily Star Lebanon:

 Construction of a controversial concrete wall barrier around the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp has resumed following a brief halt.

The past few weeks have seen a surge in concrete wall’s construction. A security source told The Daily Star that the wall is now “80 percent complete.”

Palestinian officials and popular committee members at the south Lebanon camp have reached tentative agreements following discussions with the army.

However, Palestinian refugees are dealing with various problems due to the wall’s construction. Omm Issam’s home had several of its rooms taken down due to its proximity to the wall.

A source told The Daily Star that the wall will run through “hundreds” of houses.

Abu Yassin, whose home and orange garden are dwarfed by the wall, mockingly says that the wall is now his neighbor.

In November 2016, it was announced that an agreement had been made between the Lebanese Army and the Palestinian factions to construct a wall and erect watchtowers around Ain al-Hilweh, and that the process was well underway.

The move was to maintain security in the camp, which has been rocked by clashes, most recently in April. The nearly six days of continuous clashes left at least 10 dead and over 50 wounded.

Despite an initial agreement between the Lebanese Army and Palestinian factions, opposition to the wall mounted during the construction process, forcing the army to temporarily halt construction.

“The Palestinian factions implicitly agree on it [despite vocal objection later on],” a source told The Daily Star in February.
------------

The hypocrisy is stunning. Palestinian "leaders" agreed to build this prison, and the only ones who oppose it are the actual people affected, who have no voice.  (Terror groups like Hamas and PFLP are the only organized groups that opposed the wall. Hezbollah supports it completely as a decision by the Lebanese government to "prevent terrorists from infiltrating the country."

Mahmoud Abbas visited Lebanon in February and did not say a word against this wall.

(full article online)

Hypocrisy alert: Lebanon almost finished building a wall, with 4 watchtowers, around 100,000 Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last night, a family that owns a flock of sheep in the Maale Shlomo neighborhood of Kochav Hashachar in the Binyamin region was surprised to discover that Arabs had broken into the family property and stolen at least 150 sheep.

Members of “Hashomer Yosh” ("Guardians of Judea and Samaria") acted quickly at the scene, notified security personnel and, together, they located the stolen flock after about 35 minutes.

The group told _Arutz Sheva_ that the chase began immediately after 3 men who had stolen the sheep were identified by cameras. During the pursuit, the thieves realized that the organization’s volunteers and security forces were after them, and abandoned the sheep to flee.

(video online)

Watch: Arabs attempt large-scale livestock theft in Binyamin


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ronen Yizhak, head of the Middle East Studies department at Israel’s Western Galilee College, told JNS.org the discrepancy between Western and Arab-Muslim giving to the Palestinians “has been the case throughout the history of the [Israeli-Palestinian] conflict.” On the Arab-Muslim side, “there is a lot of talking, but little actual deeds,” he said. Yizhak pointed out that after the 2014 Gaza war, the international community pledged $5 billion to rebuild the Hamas-ruled coastal enclave, but much of the money pledged by Arab states went undelivered. 

Daniel Pipes, a historian and president of the Middle East Forum think tank, explained the funding discrepancy by noting that given Arab and Muslim leaders’ belief that the West is to blame for Palestinian refugees’ plight, they view funding UNRWA as “a Western responsibility because the West backs Israel.”

Why aren’t Muslim countries leading the charge on aid for the Palestinians?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> From Daily Star Lebanon:
> 
> Construction of a controversial concrete wall barrier around the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp has resumed following a brief halt.
> 
> The past few weeks have seen a surge in concrete wall’s construction. A security source told The Daily Star that the wall is now “80 percent complete.”
> 
> Palestinian officials and popular committee members at the south Lebanon camp have reached tentative agreements following discussions with the army.
> 
> However, Palestinian refugees are dealing with various problems due to the wall’s construction. Omm Issam’s home had several of its rooms taken down due to its proximity to the wall.
> 
> A source told The Daily Star that the wall will run through “hundreds” of houses.
> 
> Abu Yassin, whose home and orange garden are dwarfed by the wall, mockingly says that the wall is now his neighbor.
> 
> In November 2016, it was announced that an agreement had been made between the Lebanese Army and the Palestinian factions to construct a wall and erect watchtowers around Ain al-Hilweh, and that the process was well underway.
> 
> The move was to maintain security in the camp, which has been rocked by clashes, most recently in April. The nearly six days of continuous clashes left at least 10 dead and over 50 wounded.
> 
> Despite an initial agreement between the Lebanese Army and Palestinian factions, opposition to the wall mounted during the construction process, forcing the army to temporarily halt construction.
> 
> “The Palestinian factions implicitly agree on it [despite vocal objection later on],” a source told The Daily Star in February.
> ------------
> 
> The hypocrisy is stunning. Palestinian "leaders" agreed to build this prison, and the only ones who oppose it are the actual people affected, who have no voice.  (Terror groups like Hamas and PFLP are the only organized groups that opposed the wall. Hezbollah supports it completely as a decision by the Lebanese government to "prevent terrorists from infiltrating the country."
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas visited Lebanon in February and did not say a word against this wall.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hypocrisy alert: Lebanon almost finished building a wall, with 4 watchtowers, around 100,000 Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



How can Abbas say anything to a country that has generously taken in refugees  that were expelled from their Palestinian homeland by the invading Jews.  

What is your point.  There is no equivalence between European Jews building walls around the native people of the land they invaded and a generous foreign country that has accepted foreign refugees (that by the way endanger the sensitive confessional demographics of Lebanon) building walls/fences in order to keep a refugee population under control.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Daily Star Lebanon:
> 
> Construction of a controversial concrete wall barrier around the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp has resumed following a brief halt.
> 
> The past few weeks have seen a surge in concrete wall’s construction. A security source told The Daily Star that the wall is now “80 percent complete.”
> 
> Palestinian officials and popular committee members at the south Lebanon camp have reached tentative agreements following discussions with the army.
> 
> However, Palestinian refugees are dealing with various problems due to the wall’s construction. Omm Issam’s home had several of its rooms taken down due to its proximity to the wall.
> 
> A source told The Daily Star that the wall will run through “hundreds” of houses.
> 
> Abu Yassin, whose home and orange garden are dwarfed by the wall, mockingly says that the wall is now his neighbor.
> 
> In November 2016, it was announced that an agreement had been made between the Lebanese Army and the Palestinian factions to construct a wall and erect watchtowers around Ain al-Hilweh, and that the process was well underway.
> 
> The move was to maintain security in the camp, which has been rocked by clashes, most recently in April. The nearly six days of continuous clashes left at least 10 dead and over 50 wounded.
> 
> Despite an initial agreement between the Lebanese Army and Palestinian factions, opposition to the wall mounted during the construction process, forcing the army to temporarily halt construction.
> 
> “The Palestinian factions implicitly agree on it [despite vocal objection later on],” a source told The Daily Star in February.
> ------------
> 
> The hypocrisy is stunning. Palestinian "leaders" agreed to build this prison, and the only ones who oppose it are the actual people affected, who have no voice.  (Terror groups like Hamas and PFLP are the only organized groups that opposed the wall. Hezbollah supports it completely as a decision by the Lebanese government to "prevent terrorists from infiltrating the country."
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas visited Lebanon in February and did not say a word against this wall.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hypocrisy alert: Lebanon almost finished building a wall, with 4 watchtowers, around 100,000 Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can Abbas say anything to a country that has generously taken in refugees  that were expelled from their Palestinian homeland by the invading Jews.
> 
> What is your point.  There is no equivalence between European Jews building walls around the native people of the land they invaded and a generous foreign country that has accepted foreign refugees (that by the way endanger the sensitive confessional demographics of Lebanon) building walls/fences in order to keep a refugee population under control.
Click to expand...


"generously taken refugees in" - while denying them basic rights and enclosing them in camps.

You've got to be kidding.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As terrorist attacks mount, Ahmad Mansour thinks Western governments should buoy liberal Muslims and do more to integrate potential extremists — before it’s too late

This Israeli ex-Salafist is one of Europe’s most outspoken critics of radical Islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Geneva Conventions are quite clear as to who is entitled to be considered a prisoner of war, and people who are not part of a regular army and who attack civilians without a uniform are clearly not prisoners of war. They get none of the protections that soldiers get.

Also, the terorrists should be careful what they ask for: prisoners of war can be held indefinitely until the conflict is over. They do not have to have a trial to be placed in POW camps. In fact, they are not allowed to be put on trial to begin with except for war crimes. They would lose many of the luxuries they enjoy now like education.

(full article online)

Palestinians terrorists now demand to be treated as "prisoners of war". This is dumber than most demands. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Daily Star Lebanon:
> 
> Construction of a controversial concrete wall barrier around the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp has resumed following a brief halt.
> 
> The past few weeks have seen a surge in concrete wall’s construction. A security source told The Daily Star that the wall is now “80 percent complete.”
> 
> Palestinian officials and popular committee members at the south Lebanon camp have reached tentative agreements following discussions with the army.
> 
> However, Palestinian refugees are dealing with various problems due to the wall’s construction. Omm Issam’s home had several of its rooms taken down due to its proximity to the wall.
> 
> A source told The Daily Star that the wall will run through “hundreds” of houses.
> 
> Abu Yassin, whose home and orange garden are dwarfed by the wall, mockingly says that the wall is now his neighbor.
> 
> In November 2016, it was announced that an agreement had been made between the Lebanese Army and the Palestinian factions to construct a wall and erect watchtowers around Ain al-Hilweh, and that the process was well underway.
> 
> The move was to maintain security in the camp, which has been rocked by clashes, most recently in April. The nearly six days of continuous clashes left at least 10 dead and over 50 wounded.
> 
> Despite an initial agreement between the Lebanese Army and Palestinian factions, opposition to the wall mounted during the construction process, forcing the army to temporarily halt construction.
> 
> “The Palestinian factions implicitly agree on it [despite vocal objection later on],” a source told The Daily Star in February.
> ------------
> 
> The hypocrisy is stunning. Palestinian "leaders" agreed to build this prison, and the only ones who oppose it are the actual people affected, who have no voice.  (Terror groups like Hamas and PFLP are the only organized groups that opposed the wall. Hezbollah supports it completely as a decision by the Lebanese government to "prevent terrorists from infiltrating the country."
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas visited Lebanon in February and did not say a word against this wall.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hypocrisy alert: Lebanon almost finished building a wall, with 4 watchtowers, around 100,000 Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can Abbas say anything to a country that has generously taken in refugees  that were expelled from their Palestinian homeland by the invading Jews.
> 
> What is your point.  There is no equivalence between European Jews building walls around the native people of the land they invaded and a generous foreign country that has accepted foreign refugees (that by the way endanger the sensitive confessional demographics of Lebanon) building walls/fences in order to keep a refugee population under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "generously taken refugees in" - while denying them basic rights and enclosing them in camps.
> 
> You've got to be kidding.
Click to expand...


Of course they were generously taken in.  Lebanon is generously taking in millions of Syrians too. 

Do you believe Lebanon should allow millions of refugees to roam around willy nilly around the country?  

Given its limited means, Lebanon is doing quite well in hosting the millions of refugees it is hosting.  In Europe they also contain refugees, that's the only way to mitigate the danger of violence.

Here is a European refugee camp.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Daily Star Lebanon:
> 
> Construction of a controversial concrete wall barrier around the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp has resumed following a brief halt.
> 
> The past few weeks have seen a surge in concrete wall’s construction. A security source told The Daily Star that the wall is now “80 percent complete.”
> 
> Palestinian officials and popular committee members at the south Lebanon camp have reached tentative agreements following discussions with the army.
> 
> However, Palestinian refugees are dealing with various problems due to the wall’s construction. Omm Issam’s home had several of its rooms taken down due to its proximity to the wall.
> 
> A source told The Daily Star that the wall will run through “hundreds” of houses.
> 
> Abu Yassin, whose home and orange garden are dwarfed by the wall, mockingly says that the wall is now his neighbor.
> 
> In November 2016, it was announced that an agreement had been made between the Lebanese Army and the Palestinian factions to construct a wall and erect watchtowers around Ain al-Hilweh, and that the process was well underway.
> 
> The move was to maintain security in the camp, which has been rocked by clashes, most recently in April. The nearly six days of continuous clashes left at least 10 dead and over 50 wounded.
> 
> Despite an initial agreement between the Lebanese Army and Palestinian factions, opposition to the wall mounted during the construction process, forcing the army to temporarily halt construction.
> 
> “The Palestinian factions implicitly agree on it [despite vocal objection later on],” a source told The Daily Star in February.
> ------------
> 
> The hypocrisy is stunning. Palestinian "leaders" agreed to build this prison, and the only ones who oppose it are the actual people affected, who have no voice.  (Terror groups like Hamas and PFLP are the only organized groups that opposed the wall. Hezbollah supports it completely as a decision by the Lebanese government to "prevent terrorists from infiltrating the country."
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas visited Lebanon in February and did not say a word against this wall.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hypocrisy alert: Lebanon almost finished building a wall, with 4 watchtowers, around 100,000 Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can Abbas say anything to a country that has generously taken in refugees  that were expelled from their Palestinian homeland by the invading Jews.
> 
> What is your point.  There is no equivalence between European Jews building walls around the native people of the land they invaded and a generous foreign country that has accepted foreign refugees (that by the way endanger the sensitive confessional demographics of Lebanon) building walls/fences in order to keep a refugee population under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "generously taken refugees in" - while denying them basic rights and enclosing them in camps.
> 
> You've got to be kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they were generously taken in.  Lebanon is generously taking in millions of Syrians too.
> 
> Do you believe Lebanon should allow millions of refugees to roam around willy nilly around the country?
> 
> Given its limited means, Lebanon is doing quite well in hosting the millions of refugees it is hosting.  In Europe they also contain refugees, that's the only way to mitigate the danger of violence.
> 
> Here is a European refugee camp.
Click to expand...


So compare recently built European refugee camps with decades long systematic segregation and discrimination of Palestinians by their fellow Arab nations as - *generosity.*

How convenient.


----------



## montelatici

You really should do some research before blurting out nonsense that just demonstrates your ignorance. Palestinian refugees are protected under the auspices of the UN Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA).  UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinian refugees, UNHCR handles other refugees.  The reason UNRWA was established is because the UN recognized that it was their deliberate act that caused the Palestinians to lose their homeland and to assuage those UN members that voted against partition, and who had predicted that leaving a third of the Muslim and Christian population within the Jewish partition would result in ethnic cleansing and massacres of non-Jews. 

UNRWA works under a different mandate and under different laws/regulations Under UNRWA Palestinians remain refugees through generations.  UNHCR only covers a single generation as I recall.

UNRWA is tasked with implementing the terms of UN Resolution 194 (among others) that states in part:

"the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the governments or authorities responsible".

Lebanon is doing what it can to insure that the refugees maintain their refugee status, hence maintain their "right of return" under International Law and the UN Resolutions and prevent a massive disruptive change in their finely balanced confessional system of Government.  

For a small country of 5 million or so, Lebanon is hosting about a half a million Palestinian and an estimated 1.5 million Syrian refugees.  I think that's pretty darn generous.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> You really should do some research before blurting out nonsense that just demonstrates your ignorance. Palestinian refugees are protected under the auspices of the UN Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA).  UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinian refugees, UNHCR handles other refugees.  The reason UNRWA was established is because the UN recognized that it was their deliberate act that caused the Palestinians to lose their homeland and to assuage those UN members that voted against partition, and who had predicted that leaving a third of the Muslim and Christian population within the Jewish partition would result in ethnic cleansing and massacres of non-Jews.
> 
> UNRWA works under a different mandate and under different laws/regulations Under UNRWA Palestinians remain refugees through generations.  UNHCR only covers a single generation as I recall.
> 
> UNRWA is tasked with implementing the terms of UN Resolution 194 (among others) that states in part:
> 
> "the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the governments or authorities responsible".
> 
> Lebanon is doing what it can to insure that the refugees maintain their refugee status, hence maintain their "right of return" under International Law and the UN Resolutions and prevent a massive disruptive change in their finely balanced confessional system of Government.
> 
> For a small country of 5 million or so, Lebanon is hosting about a half a million Palestinian and an estimated 1.5 million Syrian refugees.  I think that's pretty darn generous.



<The reason UNRWA was established is because the UN recognized that it was their deliberate act that caused the Palestinians to lose their homeland and to assuage those UN members that voted against partition, and who had predicted that leaving a third of the Muslim and Christian population within the Jewish partition would result in ethnic cleansing and massacres of non-Jews.>>

UNWRA was created to help destroy Israel.  Pure and simple.

Where was UNWRA when the Jews were attacked and expelled in 1920 from Gaza, 1925 from TransJordan, 1929 from Hebron, 1948 from  all of Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem?

There were no "Palestinians" then.  All the population was being called Palestinians during the mandate for Palestine.

<, and who had predicted that leaving a third of the Muslim and Christian population within the Jewish partition would result in ethnic cleansing and massacres of non-Jews.>>

How odd that it never happened except in the Jew hating hearts of so many Arabs/Muslims who, again, had no problem attacking, murdering and expelling Jews from their homes and lands from 1920 on.

You know Arabic.  Stop giving the impression that you have not seen the videos of Arab leaders telling their followers that there is no such thing as a Palestinian People.  That it is a recent Arab/Muslim invention in order to take away Israel from the Jews.  The Indigenous people of the land.  The Jews.

Stop distorting facts, and reality.  It will not change anything.

The more people like you lie about Israel, the stronger Israel becomes.  It has to, to deal with what Arab leaders and others have in mind for the Jewish people as a whole.
Husseini meant to kill all the Jews in Asia Minor, once Germany won WWII.  It did not happen.

During WWII Husseini went all the way to Iraq to incite the Arabs against the Jews, and who paid the price?
Nearly 200 Jews dead in 1941 and hundreds of Jews wounded from a riot Husseini incited.  Same thing he did in 1920, 1921, 1929 and 1936 in the Mandate for Palestine.

Rewrite history all you like.  With liars like you, Israel indeed must stay strong and avoid giving in any more inches.

Enough is enough.  And Israel knows so.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2008, Mogahed co-wrote a book with John Esposito called "Who Speaks for Islam?" where she argued, like here, that only a small percentage of Muslims support terror. Using a very strange methodology, they found that only 7% of Muslims worldwide according to Gallup polls were considered "extremist" and the rest were "moderate."

However, when one dug into the numbers - numbers that they did not publish in the book! - it was seen that they defined "extremist" as people who found 9/11 completely justified and hated the US.

If you included the numbers who found the 9/11 attacks to be "mostly" justified (6.5%) or "somewhat" justified (23.1%) then at the time fully 36.6% of Muslims could find some justification for the terror attack in the US on September 11.

Do 36% of whites support Dylann Roof or Anders Breivik? The question is absurd. But Mogahed herself knows that (as of 2007 or so) 36.6% of Muslims supported the most heinous terror attack to some extent.

Mogahed doesn't want you to know this. That's why she wrote an entire book claiming Muslims were moderate based on polling data without including the polling data.

(full article online)

Before Linda Sarsour, there was Dalia Mogahed, spreading pretty lies about Muslims ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a slap in the face to the Jewish victims of Palestinian terrorism, Newsweek has given a platform to the wife of a convicted murderer. On Thursday, the American news outlet published an op-ed by Fadwa Barghouti, the spouse of Marwan Barghouti, who “was convicted on five counts of murder for the deaths of four Israelis and a Greek monk, as well as attempted murder, conspiracy to murder, and membership of a terrorist organization,” according to the BBC.

While Newsweek has yet to publish sympathetic editorials by the friends, family, and loved ones of like-minded "freedom fighters" Ted Bundy, Khalid Sheikh Mohammad, or the Manchester bomber Salman Abedi, the publication chose to honor Fadwa Barghouti with a piece entitled, “My Husband Is Starving In An Israeli Jail – We’ll Be Reunited When Palestine Is Free.”

(full article online)

Newsweek Gives Op-Ed To Wife Of Palestinian Terrorist Lamenting Her Husband’s Hunger Strike. He Got Caught Eating Cookies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time since 1967, Israel’s Foreign Ministry has distributed worldwide the document “The legality of settlement,” which declares that the Geneva Convention does not apply to Judea and Samaria and that “at no point in history was Judea and Samaria subject to Palestinian sovereignty.”

Most of the Israeli embassies around the world have recently completed the distribution of the document, which details the legal arguments for the claim of Israel’s connection to Judea and Samaria, including citations from former US Undersecretary of State Eugene V. Rostov, who supported Israel’s right to settle in the liberated territories in “‘Palestinian Self-Determination’: Possible Futuresfor the Unallocated Territories of the Palestine Mandate” (Yale Journal of International Law, 1980).

“Jewish rights of close settlement in the West Bank are derived from the Mandate. Therefore they exist; it is impossible seriously to contend, as the United States government does, that Israeli settlements in the West Bank are illegal,” wrote Rostov.

(full article online)

At Last: Foreign Ministry Completes Worldwide Distribution of ‘The Legality of Settlement’The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 1 Sivan 5777 – May 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.

Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status


So, when did the Palestinians lose?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s Chancellor Angela Merkel said: “ It is unbelievable that somebody has used a joyful pop concert to kill or seriously injure so many people.”

A headline in the Washington Post read: “In suburban Manchester, a search for what might have motivated the attacker”.

“Struggle to comprehend”? “Unbelievable”? “What might have motivated the attacker”? Really??

In 2006 I published my book *Londonistan* which analysed the supine response of the British political, legal and religious establishment to Islamic jihadi terrorism and the Islamisation of Britain. What follows below is the concluding chapter of that book. As the army patrols the streets of Britain to guard against further expected terrorist attacks, my warning about the deadly failure to face up to the true nature of the threat facing the west is surely even more urgent today.

(full article online)

Denial still flows over Londonistan | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Want to know why the palestinian Arabs do not have a state? It starts with their rejection of the 1947 UN Partition Plan.

I have already shown you the respective reactions of the Jews and Arabs from New York Times articles of the time. Now here is a news film dealing with it.


Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Reactions To The Partition Plan (British Pathé)


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Do you believe Lebanon should allow millions of refugees to roam around willy nilly around the country?
> 
> Given its limited means, Lebanon is doing quite well in hosting the millions of refugees it is hosting.  In Europe they also contain refugees, that's the only way to mitigate the danger of violence.



So you agree, then, that mitigation of the danger of violence is a legitimate reason to build walls and contain people.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
Click to expand...

 
It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Want to know why the palestinian Arabs do not have a state? It starts with their rejection of the 1947 UN Partition Plan.
> 
> I have already shown you the respective reactions of the Jews and Arabs from New York Times articles of the time. Now here is a news film dealing with it.
> 
> 
> Know Your History: The Jewish And Arab Reactions To The Partition Plan (British Pathé)


Resolution 181 *recommended* that the Security Council divide Palestine into two states. The Security Council never implemented the plan.

No land was transferred. No borders were drawn. No states were created. Palestine remained intact.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For the first time since 1967, Israel’s Foreign Ministry has distributed worldwide the document “The legality of settlement,” which declares that the Geneva Convention does not apply to Judea and Samaria and that “at no point in history was Judea and Samaria subject to Palestinian sovereignty.”
> 
> Most of the Israeli embassies around the world have recently completed the distribution of the document, which details the legal arguments for the claim of Israel’s connection to Judea and Samaria, including citations from former US Undersecretary of State Eugene V. Rostov, who supported Israel’s right to settle in the liberated territories in “‘Palestinian Self-Determination’: Possible Futuresfor the Unallocated Territories of the Palestine Mandate” (Yale Journal of International Law, 1980).
> 
> “Jewish rights of close settlement in the West Bank are derived from the Mandate. Therefore they exist; it is impossible seriously to contend, as the United States government does, that Israeli settlements in the West Bank are illegal,” wrote Rostov.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> At Last: Foreign Ministry Completes Worldwide Distribution of ‘The Legality of Settlement’The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 1 Sivan 5777 – May 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


This guy, Rostov, bounces around like a football trying to prove his point including contradicting himself.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge.

You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.

The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.

While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.

While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WASHINGTON, May 25, 2017 – Ahead of a new UN human rights office report on Israeli accountability for the 2009 Gaza conflict that is based on that year’s UN Goldstone Report, the Geneva-based NGO UN Watch today submitted a legal complaint to UN chief Antonio Guterres which alleges that, in violation of UN rules on ethics and neutrality, a key staffer on the U.N.’s Goldstone Commission, Grietje Baars, was a leading organizer of anti-Israel legal campaigns, who went on to become a spokesperson for the 2010 Gaza flotilla. UN Watch is demanding a full investigation.

(full article online)

UN hired anti-Israel legal activist to write 2009 Goldstone Report, now invoked in new UN accountability report - UN Watch


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
Click to expand...

Nice load of irrelevant crap.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice load of irrelevant crap.
Click to expand...


Nice duck. I knew you would slither off with one of your usual one-liners.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel becomes first country other than US, Canada, England, Australia to host Lacrosse tournament.

Israel will host international lacrosse championships in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA names Norwegian-funded women's center after terrorist, Norway slams decision, insists donation be returned.

Norway stands firm against Palestinian Authority


----------



## Sixties Fan

Critics like the UN Watch NGO suggested that it was hypocritical of the WHO to support a resolution on Israel that was co-authored by Syria, where hundreds of thousands of people have died in a brutal civil war that erupted in 2011.

“In the real world, Syria drops barrel bombs on its own hospitals. In the UN world, Syria co-sponsors @WHO resolution today targeting Israel,” UN Watch Executive Director Hillel Neuer wrote on Twitter.

WHO passes on anti-Israel resolution, UK, US oppose it


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians.


Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
Click to expand...

Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.


I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?
Click to expand...


Nice dodge. When has the Arab Death Cult not lost?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel won. That sums up the more than half a century conflict between the Palestinians and Israel. They won the wars, they won the peace, and they won the prosperity. So, it’s time for them to act like it, and more importantly it’s time for the Palestinians to accept they lost.
> We have somehow gotten past the custom in war to fight to a decisive point and then have the losing side submit. Only a few years before the Palestinians began their decades-long losing streak, the Italians, Germans and Japanese surrendered unconditionally to end World War II. They left behind their failed attempts at conquest and consequently they were treated to the benevolence of the Allies and a rebuilding process that turned them into modern nations.
> The Palestinians, on the other hand, have maintained belligerence and failure to even accept the existence of Israel in any meaningful way. Their Arab friends have made multiple attempts to destroy Israel and failed each time. Then the Palestinians switched to terrorism as a strategy and turned their proto state into an international pariah. This profound failure to comprehend their profound failure to destroy Israel has kept them in perpetual victim status.
> Hundreds of billions of dollars in aid have flowed into the Palestinian territories. Some studies show it to be 25 times more per capita than was spent to rebuild Europe after World War II. Yet there is little in the way of progress and the standard of living is unacceptable. There are still “refugee” camps that have stood for decades. Their state of perpetual grievance has prevented them from using this largesse to build an actual state. This all stems from the failure to accept the uncomfortable and painful fact — they lost.
> 
> Middle East reality check: Israel won, and so can the Palestinians if they give up victim status
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
Click to expand...


I understand you're forever befuddled.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Times of Israel reports:

 Hours after Palestinian security prisoners called off a 40-day hunger strike, Israeli officials denied Palestinian claims that Israel negotiated with the inmates to end the mass protest or conceded to any of the prisoner’s demands.

Senior Israeli officials told Channel 2 that Israel did not so much as consider the prisoners’ demands. They also said the deal was brokered between the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) and the Palestinian Authority, and was not the result of US pressure.

The deal announced Saturday morning will apparently see just one of the prisoners’ demands met: that their monthly visits from family members be brought back from one to two per month.

However, the issue of visitation is not an Israeli one. Family visits to Palestinian security prisoners in Israeli jails are administered solely by the Red Cross. Last year, the organization reduced the number of visits it coordinated, citing a lack of funds and little family interest in the initiative.

Prison officials told Channel 2 that hunger strike leader Marwan Barghouti negotiated the additional monthly visit in a phone conversation with PA Minister of Civil Affairs Hussein al-Sheikh. They said officials at Ashkelon’s Shikma Prison allowed Barghouti to speak with al-Sheikh and meet with other leading prisoners in an effort to end the hunger strike before the start of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.

According to the Israeli officials, Barghouti and the other prisoners agreed to call off the strike after the PA promised to pay for the additional visits, at an estimated cost of $6 million per year.

------

Islamic Jihad's Palestine Today claims that the specific demands that were met will be published in the future.

The only specific other demand it mentioned was that punishments that the the prisoners received for engaging in the hunger strike, like solitary confinement,

Other Arab media flatly declared victory.
None of the major demands are even being mentioned.

Israel won, just as it won in all the previous prisoner hunger strikes.

Once again, Palestinians lose and declare victory ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Times of Israel reports:
> 
> Hours after Palestinian security prisoners called off a 40-day hunger strike, Israeli officials denied Palestinian claims that Israel negotiated with the inmates to end the mass protest or conceded to any of the prisoner’s demands.
> 
> Senior Israeli officials told Channel 2 that Israel did not so much as consider the prisoners’ demands. They also said the deal was brokered between the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) and the Palestinian Authority, and was not the result of US pressure.
> 
> The deal announced Saturday morning will apparently see just one of the prisoners’ demands met: that their monthly visits from family members be brought back from one to two per month.
> 
> However, the issue of visitation is not an Israeli one. Family visits to Palestinian security prisoners in Israeli jails are administered solely by the Red Cross. Last year, the organization reduced the number of visits it coordinated, citing a lack of funds and little family interest in the initiative.
> 
> Prison officials told Channel 2 that hunger strike leader Marwan Barghouti negotiated the additional monthly visit in a phone conversation with PA Minister of Civil Affairs Hussein al-Sheikh. They said officials at Ashkelon’s Shikma Prison allowed Barghouti to speak with al-Sheikh and meet with other leading prisoners in an effort to end the hunger strike before the start of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> According to the Israeli officials, Barghouti and the other prisoners agreed to call off the strike after the PA promised to pay for the additional visits, at an estimated cost of $6 million per year.
> 
> ------
> 
> Islamic Jihad's Palestine Today claims that the specific demands that were met will be published in the future.
> 
> The only specific other demand it mentioned was that punishments that the the prisoners received for engaging in the hunger strike, like solitary confinement,
> 
> Other Arab media flatly declared victory.
> None of the major demands are even being mentioned.
> 
> Israel won, just as it won in all the previous prisoner hunger strikes.
> 
> Once again, Palestinians lose and declare victory ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



"According to the Israeli officials, Barghouti and the other prisoners agreed to call off the strike after the PA promised to pay for the additional visits, at an estimated cost of $6 million per year."

I think suggesting the Islamic terrorist franchise masquerading as the PA is going to pay for anything is just a bad joke. This will be a matter of diverting a portion of UNRWA welfare fraud money from lesser connected PA welfare recipients.


----------



## Hollie

Lovely, lovely people.

PA TV host longs for days of Palestinian terror - PMW Bulletins
*
PA TV host longs for days of Palestinian terror, 
complains there is not enough violence.

PA TV host longs for days of Palestinian terror, encourages more violence

*
The politico-religious ideology invented by a desert Arab continues to bring death and misery to the globe. The Arab-Islamic ideology that engenders virulent hatreds and which fuels the slaughter in the Middle East and elsewhere didn’t pop up out of _nowhere_.  It is the product of a retrograde ideology that creates and nurtures the conflicts we see today. Gun battles and street bombings as conflict resolution, scared women hiding in their homes or under a shapeless black sack, and a socio-political infrastructure that preaches hatred and war against the non-Islamist and, even against the _wrong kind_ of Islamist.


----------



## Hollie

Stop me if you've heard this one before:
*
We are raising our youth, our children, our grandchildren on a culture of peace,” said Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas on Wednesday, during a joint presentation alongside President Donald Trump.

Abbas To Trump: 'Palestinian' Children Raised In 'Culture Of Peace'*


Yeah, I think you've heard that one before.

So, wait, Mahmoud, what about.....

*Abbas' lie to Trump exposed - one month of PA terror glorification - PMW Bulletins

A month of PA terror glorification
 exposes Abbas' great lie to Trump *
_*Abbas told Trump he fights terror and its "hateful ideology"*_

_*Abbas hid from Trump that his PA and Fatah had just honored 44 terrorists involved in the murders of 440 people, in the one month surrounding their first meeting *_

_*Honored by PA and Fatah in one month:*_

_*14 Suicide bombers and other murderers, *_
_*16 Bomb builders and terror attack planners*_
_*14 Terrorists involved in terror attacks*_

Some may suggest that the rampant abuse of human rights, anti-Semitism, religious intolerance, violent Islamic terror, economic stagnation, illiteracy, gender apartheid, and corrupt totalitarian regimes which are routine in the Magical Kingdom(s) of the two competing Disney Pally'Lands are all the direct result of the Jooooooooos. But let’s be honest, one only has to look to islamist history, Islamist ideology and Pally'lands history of corruption and fraud to see where this behavior derives.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This photo of the Temple Mount from 1967 was publishedthis week in conjunction with the 50th anniversary of the liberation of Jerusalem:





The "third-holiest site in Islam," while under Muslim control, was filled with - weeds.

No one visited. No one cared.

I had already documented the phenomenon of weeds on the Temple Mount under Ottoman rule (and made a video.)

I also have some other photos of the Temple Mount under Jordanian rule showing how few people actually visited as opposed to the thousands of Muslims that come every day now.

Mid 1950s:








1960:






The only time Muslims care about Jerusalem is when Jews (or Christians) control it.

When Muslims controlled it, there are next to no pilgrimages. The entire complex was mostly empty and decrepit.

Muslims never venerated  their "third holiest site" or "first qibla". And these photos prove it.

Weeds on the Temple Mount in 1967 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab media reports that many Gulf royals are getting medical treatment in Israel

Al Resalah quotes an investigation by another Arabic news outlet saying that increasing numbers of prominent Gulf Arabs - princes and princesses and officials - are stealthily coming to Israel for medical treatment.

According to the investigation journalist Asaf Jaipur, there is growing medical tourism from the Gulf to Israel,  as well as more moves to allow the Gulf to open its markets to Israeli companies.

Members of the royal families and wealthy people are seeking medical treatment in Israel, flying to Cyprus and from there to Tel Aviv.

There are specialist in the Gulf whose jobs are to coordinate travel to Israel and arrange their transfer to hospitals.

They are arranging transportation directly from Ben Gurion Airport to Israeli hospitals.

The princess of the royal family in Bahrain recently arrived in Cyprus, and from there to Ben Gurion Airport, where she was transferred to the Rambam hospital in Haifa. The 50 year old princess underwent surgery and then returned to Bahrain.

A large number of princes and princesses from the Gulf  arrive in Israel to receive treatment; because of the reputation Israel enjoys for top-notch medicine.

In addition, the investigation showed that Israeli companies are operating in the Gulf markets freely through partnerships set up by the American companies.

He stressed that Israeli companies are an integral part of the global American companies operating in the Gulf markets segment, noting that the GCC authorities are turning a blind eye to the activities of these companies, although they recognized Israeli companies.

Arab media reports that many Gulf royals are getting medical treatment in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shah [interrupts]: “But, but just _remind_ us of the kind of tensions that have riven the city in the past. *I think we’ve seen Jewish riots in the 1940s*. There’ve been all sorts of incidents where communities in Manchester – I mean Manchester is no exception – but have pitted one against the other.”

Hulme: “I think in most major big cities if we go back through history, you know, if we go back to the Victorian times for example you have got a lot of different cultures coming together and, you know, and they have to work together and they have to get along and they’ve got different beliefs. And so I think yeah; there has been tensions in the past but we’ve moved on. That was 250 years ago, you know, 200 years ago. So we have moved on since then but, you know, something needs to be done. People are angry.”

---

If Hulme the historian seems to be somewhat at a loss regarding Shah’s specific claim of “Jewish riots in the 1940s”, that should not come as much of a surprise. We too have been unable to find any record of rioting by Jews in Manchester during that decade.

Records do however show that in early August 1947, during a bank holiday, rioting _against_ Jews took place over a number of days in Manchester, Salford and additional towns and cities. In an article published by the New Statesman, Daniel Trilling described the events:

“On Sunday afternoon the trouble reached Manchester. Small groups of men began breaking the windows of shops in Cheetham Hill, an area just north of the city centre which had been home to a Jewish community since the early 19th century. The pubs closed early that day because there was a shortage of beer, and by the evening the mob’s numbers had swelled to several hundred. Most were on foot but others drove through the area, throwing bricks from moving cars.

Soon the streets were covered in broken glass and stones and the crowd moved on to bigger targets, tearing down the canopy of the Great Synagogue on Cheetham Hill Road and surrounding a Jewish wedding party at the Assembly Hall. They shouted abuse at the terrified guests until one in the morning.

The next day, Lever said, “Cheetham Hill Road looked much as it had looked seven years before, when the German bombers had pounded the city for 12 hours. All premises belonging to Jews for the length of a mile down the street had gaping windows and the pavements were littered with glass.””

As we see, BBC Radio 4’s listeners have been given an inaccurate impression of a seventy year-old event in the history of their own country and a correction clearly needs to be made.

(radio show online)

BBC Radio 4’s ‘The World Tonight’ inverts history in Manchester


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestine Expo 2017 is coming up on the 8th and 9th of July in the heart of London. It is being held in a building owned and managed by a government agency right opposite Westminster Abbey and a literal hand grenade’s throw from the Houses of Parliament and Big Ben.

Palestine Expo will be the biggest social, cultural and entertainment event on Palestine to ever take place in Europe. It will take place over 2 days and across 5 floors at the award winning Queen Elizabeth II Centre.

The event will have inspiration speakers, interactive zones, a knowledge village, a food court, live entertainment, an academic workshop, a gallery, a shopping quarter and a student hub.



The list of “inspirational speakers” is entirely unbalanced and will showcase a wide range uniformly hostile opinions from “we hate Jews living on their indigenous lands” to “we really, really, really hate Jews living on their indigenous lands”.





“Interactive Zones” will allow you to “enter a virtual reality experience exploring Palestinian history” – one wonders if this will be as enlightening as the recently opened and still largely empty Museum of Palestinian History.

This event is being countered and efforts are underway to get it banned: you can help those efforts on social media on twitterand Facebook.

Palestine Expo will no doubt glorify Palestinian terror against Israelis. Holding it a few meters from where Khalid Masood murdered people with his car and then a knife (directly copying the tactics used here in Israel by Palestinian terrorists for so long) is a special form of triumphalism. To hold this event in the shadow of both the most recent Manchester child slaughter atrocity and the 7/7 transport murders of 2005 should be an insult to every decent person in Britain.

Be On The Look Out For Jew And Israel Hate At Palestine Expo London 2017


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
Click to expand...

The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.

Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...


As you know, this has been addressed for you, many times, and there is a thread specifically designated for your whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. When has the Arab Death Cult not lost?
Click to expand...

Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you know, this has been addressed for you, many times, and there is a thread specifically designated for your whining.
Click to expand...

I have been seeing that same duck for years.

But never anything to prove otherwise.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a specific date and time as it is a continued slide into the abyss of irrelevancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. When has the Arab Death Cult not lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still ducking the question: So, when did the Palestinians lose?
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish. It's a pattern of behavior for you wherein you simply deny history and / or you reinvent history to calm an emotional requirement that allows you to exist in a an imagined reality.
> 
> The so-called "Pal'istanians" are all but ignored by the brethren in their homelands of Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. Not a single Arab-Islamist nation will accept the political or financial burden of Pal'istanians. For that matter, nations like Egypt have resorted to securing their borders from Pali terrorists. Jordan and Lebanon are securing their Pal'istanians in internment camps to control and contain them.
> 
> While the Pal'istanians were a convenient flail used by the Arab-Islamist world against Israel 30 years ago, that same Arab-Islamist world is now eating itself alive. Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc., have a gee-had problem of Islamists gee-had'in the bejeezus out of Arabs. And, because you haven't a clue, the Arab Sunni/salafi component of Islamism is reeling at the prospect of the minority Shia tribe gaining ground across the area.
> 
> While the Sunni and Shia tribes will temporarily stop slaughtering each other to present a united Jew-hating alliance, they will not waste time getting back to their 1,400 year long blood feud that causes them to a'splode each other's mosques, markets and anywhere else there's an Islamic- target rich environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can cut and paste the same "resolution 181" slogans all you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you know, this has been addressed for you, many times, and there is a thread specifically designated for your whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been seeing that same duck for years.
> 
> But never anything to prove otherwise.
Click to expand...

There is an entire thread where you can whine and moan. Just copy and paste the posts that address your confusion and whine and moan some more.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Israeli propaganda (your only source of information) will not tell you that Resolution 181 was stillborn and did not do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you know, this has been addressed for you, many times, and there is a thread specifically designated for your whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been seeing that same duck for years.
> 
> But never anything to prove otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is an entire thread where you can whine and moan. Just copy and paste the posts that address your confusion and whine and moan some more.
Click to expand...

Done The Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate

You can continue to duck the question over there if you like.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you're forever befuddled.
> 
> 
> 
> The security Council did nothing to implement Resolution 181.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you know, this has been addressed for you, many times, and there is a thread specifically designated for your whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been seeing that same duck for years.
> 
> But never anything to prove otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is an entire thread where you can whine and moan. Just copy and paste the posts that address your confusion and whine and moan some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done The Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> You can continue to duck the question over there if you like.
Click to expand...


Scurry over.

Take some time to gather a collection of YouTube videos. 

In your leisure time, read through the thread to refresh your memory regarding the hopelessness of your attempt at argument.


----------



## Hollie

*Norway acts on PMW report,
demands Palestinian youth center return money*

_Within hours after PMW reported that a Palestinian youth center built with Norwegian and UN money was named after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi, Norway condemned it and demanded their money be returned_

Norway acts on PMW report, demands Palestinian youth center return money - PMW Bulletins



It's refreshing to see that western nations are willing to make choices and deliver edicts to the Arab-Islamist Death Cult. We must have the intellectual honesty to face what causes a politico-religious ideology to become retrograde to human progress.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When did Judea and Samaria become known as "Palestinian territories?"

Certainly not in 1967. News articles routinely referred (erroneously) to the West Bank as "Israeli-occupied Jordan" through at least 1968.






The New York Times continued to refer to Judea and Samaria as "occupied Jordan" into the 1970s:





And here in 1976:
 TEL AVIV, Aug. 2—Israeli forces blocked an attempt by more than 50 Jewish militants to set up an unauthorized settlement near Jericho in occupied Jordanian territory today,Slowly, Judea and Samaria morphed from Jordanian into simply the "West Bank," a new political entity that never existed before, as in this 1977 article - which still had to spell out "West Bank of the Jordan" because the phrase "West Bank" was even then not ubiquitous enough to be understood:







The widespread use of the word "Palestinian territories" took many more years to take root. That was mostly because the UN started using that term in the late 1970s in anti-Israel resolutions - the phrase "Palestinian territories" is the only reason Jimmy Carter's government abstained from an anti-Israel resolution in 1977 rather than vote for it:

(full article online)

"50 year occupation of Palestinian territories"? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meaning that if Arab schools choose not to adhere to the new curriculum, they don't have to.

But that's not how the PA is reporting this.

Here is their hysterical, lying, over-the-top reaction :

 The [Palestinian] Ministry of Education and Higher Education voiced extreme  disapproval and rejection of "Israel"s attempt to impose a project aimed at the Judaization of educational curricula in Jerusalem, especially after the announcement of the funding of a five-year "Israeli" government plan  under the pretext of improving the quality of education in Jerusalem, which reveals Israelization plans and attempts to attack the elements of the Palestinian national identity.

The Ministry warned, in a statement on Sunday, of the repercussions and risks of these plans, which demonstrates once again the occupation mentality and policies of the oppressive and racist violation of all international laws and humanitarian norms, notably those related to education, stressing that it will employ all the possibilities to thwart these plans in order to preserve the national identity of education in Jerusalem.

The Ministry called on all human rights, humanitarian and media organizations to expose these schemes affecting education in Jerusalem, stressing the need to devote all efforts to protect education in Jerusalem and address the Israeli attempts to fight national identity in the holy city.It also called this voluntary plan to give more money and resources to Arab schools a "heinous crime." The media called it "a declaration of war."
------------

This is instructive. It shows that when the PA goes equally crazy at other stuff, it is just as likely to be exaggerating, lying and using its ability to implicitly threaten violence if it doesn't get its way as leverage towards Western NGOs and governments.

Truth isn't the issue in an honor/shame society. Appearances are. And if they appear to be so upset, well, in the Western view, there must be a logical reason, right?

(full article online)

Israel offering money to Arab schools is denounced as a "heinous crime" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A food truck in Portland is the latest Arab target for "appropriating" falafel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Manchester, identifying the extremism


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the_ New York Times_ opinion page hired Bret Stephens and Bari Weiss, two outspoken Zionist veterans of the _Wall Street Journal_, a friend of mine warned me that the hires could be a mixed blessing from a pro-Israel perspective.

Now all the anti-Israel editors already at the _Times_ will feel like they can let loose with impunity, because the hiring of Stephens and Weiss provides a ready response to accusations of “bias.” So said my friend.

Or, as I put it back on April 13, writing about Stephens: “Anyone who thinks the _Times_ hiring of him was motivated primarily by a desire to respond to the paper’s pro-Israel critics might want to think again.”

My friend’s warning turned out to be prophetic.

In the weeks since the news of the Stephens and Weiss hires broke, the _Times_ has — as if compensating — unleashed a barrage of op-eds savagely hostile to Israel and Jewish interests. Among them:

(full article online)

New York Times Unleashes Onslaught of Five Op-Eds Hostile to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The world's largest Moslem nation is reeling after a pair of human bombs exploded near a bus station in the capital.

*Aljazeera* says the explosions went off minutes apart this past Wednesday night around 9:00 pm at Jakarta's Kampung Melayu terminal. They killed three police officers and injured at least 10 others - five of them police, five civilians.

"This is the biggest attack in the capital since last year," Al Jazeera's Step Vaessen said, reporting from Jakarta. "Police say they were on *high alert after the attack in Manchester* and they were *expecting something*. They only didn't know what was going to happen and where." ...Authorities in the world's biggest Muslim-majority nation are increasingly worried about a surge in "radicalism", driven in part by a new generation of fighters inspired by ISIL. Indonesia has long been fighting armed groups but in recent years hundreds have flocked to fight for Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Syria and Iraq... [A]uthorities believe about 400 Indonesians have gone to join the group in Syria, and could pose a more lethal threat if they come home. [Aljazeera, May 25, 2017]

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 26-May-17: With Ramadan starting tonight, the Indonesians sense where their problems are coming from


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Ali Baba and the .......)

Arab theft causes serious water shortage in Samaria community


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several other wells have been found along Route 38. Most of these are easily visible, thanks to the palm trees and other plants growing nearby, fed by the wells' waters. These scenes help preserve history, and show us what it used to look like in Judea's hills and valleys.

Ancient water system found near Beit Shemesh


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It is also noteworthy that Abbas has chosen an Israeli citizen to be among Fatah’s decision-makers,” Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacquest Zilberdik said in an article on the _PMW_ website. “This is consistent with the Palestinian Authority message to Israeli Arabs to see themselves as part of the Palestinian national movement, and to view all of the land of the State of Israel as part of a future Palestinian state that will replace Israel.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority’s Fatah Faction Appoints Israeli Arab Terrorist to Central Committee Upon Recommendation of Mahmoud AbbasThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 29, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The glorification of terrorism, or the perpetrators of heinous terrorist acts, is unacceptable under any circumstances,” the statement went on. “The UN has repeatedly called for an end to incitement to violence and hatred as they present one of the obstacles to peace.

“The United Nations support to this community ended last year and it has asked for the logo of UN Women to be removed quickly,” the statement continued.

“Furthermore, the inauguration of the Center took place after the UN’s association with it.”

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...alal-mughrabi-womens-youth-center/2017/05/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Where US, EU money actually goes /  or Ali Baba and ..... )

The Palestinian Authority has paid out some NIS 4 billion — or $1.12 billion — over the past four years to terrorists and their families, a former director general of the Ministry of Strategic Affairs and ex-head of the army’s intelligence and research division told a top Knesset panel on Monday.

Setting out the figures, Brig.-Gen (res.) Yossi Kuperwasser told the Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee that the longer the period for which a Palestinian security prisoner is jailed, “the higher the salary… Anyone who has sat in prison for more than 30 years gets NIS 12,000 ($3,360) per month,” said Kuperwasser, according to the (Hebrew) NRG website. “When they’re released, they get a grant and are promised a job at the Palestinian Authority. They get a military rank that’s determined according to the number of years they’ve served in jail.”

(full article online)

Palestinians paid terrorists $1b in past 4 years, Knesset panel hears


----------



## Sixties Fan

(It is Ramadan, Ramadan, Ramadan, Ramadan......)

PLO Director of the Commission of Prisoners' Affairs Issa Karake called on Palestinians to prepare themselves for armed conflict against Israel, encouraging them three times in one article: "Look for a gun and bullets."

The article, which he published on the PLO's Commission of Prisoners' Affairs' website as well as in the Palestinian daily _Al-Quds_, accused Israel of deliberately trying to murder Palestinian prisoners and therefore "there is no need for journalism, media, analyses, and speculations... Break the pens, look for a gun and bullets. Do not look at your watches, the time is up."

Karake wrote this one day before the Palestinian prisoners ended their 40-day hunger strike, and he argued that Israel was not giving in to the hunger strikers demands so that the Palestinian prisoners would starve to death.

"They (i.e., the prisoners) are being murdered [by Israel] in silence, through an official and planned method. They are melting, bleeding, and dissipating. If one prisoner will fall, the entire world will fall. The world will die if a Palestinian prisoner will die...
Do not make us receive bodies from the occupation's prisons. There's nothing left to say, and there is no need for journalism, media, analyses, and speculations. ... The prisoners are currently struggling for their lives. Break the pens, look for a gun and bullets. Do not look at your watches, the time is up..."
[Website of the PLO Commission of Prisoners' Affairs, May 24, 2017
and _Al-Quds_, May 25, 2017]

(full article online)

Senior PLO leader calls for violence: "Let every one of us look for a gun and bullets" - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

So much more material could be cited to show how little Sarsour deserves to be held up as a role model for graduates of a respected American university, but let me just conclude with this: when Sarsour addresses her audience at the commencement ceremony of the CUNY Graduate School of Public Health and Health Policy and says she is honored to do so, remember that she also recently said she was “honored” to share a stage with convicted terrorist murderer and confessed US immigration fraudster Rasmea Odeh.

(full article online)

CUNY role model Linda Sarsour in her own words (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

First, though, let's paint just how big Zain is. They've got 971,000 customers in Bahrain; 12.7 million in Iraq; 4.3 million in Jordan; 3 million in Kuwait; 2.3 million in Lebanon; 10.7 million in Saudi Arabia; and 13 million in Sudan and South Sudan. That's more than 46 million customer across a mostly Muslim region.

On May 26, four days after the bombing — and the first day of the Muslim holy period Ramadan — Zain released an extraordinary three-minute ad. 


(full article online)

MUST WATCH: This Is How Muslims Worldwide Should React to Terror Attacks


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Iran's Farsnews:
 Iranian Parliament Speaker Ali Larijani warned against the rising threat of the Israeli regime to the mankind.
"The racist and aggressive spirit of the Zionist regime has always been and will be a threat to both humanity and the regional nations," Larijani said in a message to Hezbollah, Secretary General Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah on Monday.
The Iranian parliament speaker, meantime, pointed to the axis of resistance, and said, "Integration and unity among different Lebanese groups will bring a promising future for the Lebanese people and the Islamic Resistance."
Larijani reiterated that the Islamic Ummah can achieve its goals only through resistance and solidarity.

These are the people who make videos literally threatening to drop an atomic bomb on Israel.

(vide video online)

World's leading sponsor of terror says "Israel is a threat to humanity."  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Benyaacov-Kurtzman, a native of Glasgow, Scotland has lived most of his life in Jerusalem, but returned to Great Britain in 2016 in order to create the UK National Emergency Response, Resilience and Treatment Programme For Stress and Trauma.  The network of trauma centers he was tasked with creating wasn’t yet ready to launch, but the attack forced the group to mobilize straight away, he says.

(full article online)

Israeli Trauma Experts Land in Manchester to Treat Victims, Train Medical Staff


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is once again acceptable in Europe's high society to discuss the murder of Jews - it is even fashionable to be one of the murderers,

A European leader pays homage to the butchers of Munich '72


----------



## Hollie

Ramadan - a'ding dong.

The Islamic holy month of gee-had attacks.

WORLD
*ISIS CALLS FOR 'ALL-OUT WAR' ON WEST DURING RAMADAN*

Just days after Manchester attack, ISIS calls for "all-out war" on the West during Ramadan



As you might expect, there was a great hue and cry from moderate Islamic terrorists.


_Crickets_ _Crickets_


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you ever needed proof the word “Zionist” is the antisemites’ code-word for “Jew” look no further than this news item:

A public broadcaster in Hungary broadcast an Iranian leader attacking George Soros as “an evil Zionist-American multi-billionaire,”  spurring condemnation from Hungarian Jewry.

On Wednesday “Hirado,” the main news show of the state MTVA channel, also included quotes from Sayyid Ali Hosseini Khamenei, the supreme spiritual leader in Iran, saying that Soros was responsible for destabilizing and defeating former Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmedinejad’s regime.

Critics of the broadcast, including Mazsihisz, the umbrella group of Hungarian Jewish communities, said it risks stoking anti-Semitic sentiment.
--------------------
Soros is _vehemently_ anti-Israel, funding many anti-IsraelNGOs, including those that actually disseminate their own antisemitism. He is an _anti_-Zionist. So those labelling him a Zionist are clearly trying to hide their Jew hatred behind the facade of “anti-Zionism.”

Soros has blamed European antisemitism on “the policies of Israel and the US.” I guess he will do so again here, which will stoke his own hatred of Israel. It’s about time he learned that the cause of antisemitism is….hatred of Jews.

The Best Proof “Zionist” Is Jew-Haters’ Code Word For “Jew”


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The agreement is a substantial step towards bringing competition and cheaper energy to the market for the benefit of Israeli consumers and the country’s economy."

(full article online)

Greek developer Energean signs first Israeli gas supply deal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nonetheless, the Palestinian Ma’an News Agency declared victory. So did JVP:





The failed hunger strike serves as both a metaphor and a lesson for the failed Palestinian attempt to destroy Israel: Self-created hardships lead to demands for international action and, in the end, delusional claims of victory.

Those delusions sustain the continued warfare, and are fed by leftist anti-Israel groups in the West like JVP, whose reason-to-be depends on continued conflict.

(full article online)

Jewish Voice for Peace internet ad supported failed Palestinian terrorist hunger strike


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the positive side, a BDS effort recently failed at Ohio State — showing that the student body did not fall for JVP’s lies and false rumors about Israel.

Ohio State’s Hillel also cut ties with B’nai Keshet after the Purim event. This was the correct decision. While I support the majority of B’nai Keshet’s work in helping Jewish LGTBQ students, and creating a more welcoming culture on campus, I cannot believe that they would overlook such enormous flaws in an organization such as JVP.

Building support for members of the LGBTQ community cannot come from shifting hatred towards Israel. Indeed, justice for one group can never come at the expense of another, and an organization that attempts to do just that should not be allowed to have the word “peace” included as a part of its name. It is time to call JVP out on its actions, and to withdraw support from this hateful organization.

(full article online)

Jewish Voice for Peace’s Hidden Agenda


----------



## Sixties Fan

The main paragraph of the Khartoum Resolution said:

  The Arab Heads of State have agreed to unite their political efforts at the international and diplomatic level to eliminate the effects of the aggression and to ensure the withdrawal of the aggressive Israeli forces from the Arab lands which have been occupied since the aggression of June 5. This will be done within the framework of the main principles by which the Arab States abide, namely, no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, no negotiations with it,and insistence on the rights of the Palestinian people in their own country.
---------

That last sentence means "destroy Israel," by the way. It was not referring to the territories in any way. Nobody at all demanded a Palestinian state in the territories in 1967.

(full article online)

Saying "50-year occupation" without mentioning Khartoum is knowingly deceptive ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Summary: Lessons Learned*
What can we learn from the data we collected in this study? This appears to be a classic case of the glass “half full, half empty.” On the one hand, we see that there are indeed Palestinian Arabs who eschew violence not only for practical reasons but also apparently on principle. _We see many who did not challenge the Jewish historical connection to the land and the Jewish right to self-determination._ On the other hand, a significant portion of the sample, even among those in the relatively “moderate” Beit Ummar group, still strongly support violence and maintain negative attitudes towards Jews. The other interesting finding is the attribution (repeated in anecdotal post-data collection reports) of some sort of personal problem or issue unrelated to the political situation that is perceived to characterize terror operatives.

(full article online)

Investigating the Psychological Profile of the Palestinian "Lone Wolf" Terrorist: Preliminary Findings


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is the Potential of an Israeli-Arab Child?   (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In April, Moriarty's family received a letter from King Abdullah II of Jordan. It formally acknowledged that Jimmy and the other Green Berets did nothing to provoke the attack. "I can assure you that justice will take its full course and the perpetrator of the attack will be held fully accountable," the letter stated. However, Jimmy's father remains dissatisfied. "If these are our friends, we don't need enemies," Moriarty said.
The full text of the Houston Chronicle article provides difficult details of the circumstances in which the three Americans were killed. We urge you to read it all and to share.

As you do, please also think of the boastful, happy murderer of our daughter *Malki *who, shielded by the government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, lives today free as a bird in Jordan's capital, hidden in plain sight as a fugitive from the US Department of Justice and as an FBI Most Wanted Terrorist. 

The murderer's name is Ahlam Tamimi and here are some recent posts we published about her and our struggle to get her extradited from Jordan to face trial in the United States. Jordan is refusing even though it is party to a binding extradition treaty signed with the US during Bill Clinton's presidency:

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 29-May-17: In Jordan, lives, deaths and separating truth from politically-correct illusions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.

Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.

(full article online)

Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel has delivered emergency supplies to Sri Lankan authorities as they struggle to cope with the impact of floods and mudslides that have killed nearly 200 people and displaced more than 80,000 from their homes in recent days.

Israel Rushes Aid to Sri Lanka as Floods Displace Tens of Thousands


----------



## Hollie

PMW Bulletins

Senior PLO leader calls for violence: "Let every one of us look for a gun and bullets" - PMW Bulletins

*Senior PLO leader calls for violence:
"Enough, let every one of us look 
for a gun and bullets"

*
For some inexplicable reason, we in the west are told by leftists, fools and Non-thinking apologists that such a fascist politico-religious ideology is a _peaceful religion_ ™ when it is demonstrably a supremacist ideology. We do a huge disservice to ourselves and our western values with this intellectual dishonesty. It really is PC'ness gone mad. If Islamist talking-turbans were not dressed in the clothes of religion but wore the brown shirts of the late 1930's, we would have no issue with identifying it as a clearly understood political ideology with its roots in fascism. .


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 2016 article in _The New Statesman _titled “The Longest Hatred” traces the origins of anti-Jewish discrimination to the rise of Christianity. But in fact, anti-Jewish rhetoric and violence have a far longer history, beginning in the pre-Christian ancient world. Many of the still-persistent stereotypes about Jews were invented to slander their resistance to polytheism, emperor-worship, and the colonizing endeavors of ancient empires.

In the first century CE, the Jewish scholar Josephus wrote _Contra Apionem_, in which he collected and refuted several examples of anti-Jewish rhetoric in ancient philosophy. Some of this rhetoric was sparked by conquest of, and rebellion by, the Jewish people—in Egypt, for instance. Other examples come from a few Greek philosophers who were agitated by the spread of Judaism. The texts Josephus is responding to are (perhaps thankfully) lost to us, but seemed to have been diffuse, scattered, and limited to individual writers.

(full article online)

Anti-Semitism Is Older Than You Think | The Public Medievalist


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the 1967 war, Israel seized Egyptian and Jordanian operational documents with clear orders to annihilate the civil population. Nevertheless, different academics are distorting the facts in a bid to turn the Arabs into victims and Israel into an aggressor. Here’s the real story.

(full article online)

Ynetnews Opinion - Arab leaders did plan to eliminate Israel in Six-Day War


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


Cool!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
Click to expand...


Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.

Cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
Click to expand...

Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
Click to expand...


No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.

I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.
> 
> I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?
Click to expand...

I got it. Israel wants to kill more civilians in Gaza. It has always been Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Iran are cozying up again, and the Islamic regime in Iran will soon relaunch its funding of the Hamas terror organization following weeks of meeting between senior terrorists on both sides, according to reports this morning in the London-based A-Sharq al-Awsat.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, senior Hezbollah and Iranian officials, including members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, met in Lebanon and agreed to restart support for the Hamas in Gaza.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran to Relaunch Hamas Financial AidThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 5 Sivan 5777 – May 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.
> 
> I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it. Israel wants to kill more civilians in Gaza. It has always been Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians.
Click to expand...


Your islamo-conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.
> 
> I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it. Israel wants to kill more civilians in Gaza. It has always been Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your islamo-conspiracy theories are a hoot.
Click to expand...

Fact. Israel was created by rolling its military through Palestine attacking and removing civilians out of their homes. It continues to do that today.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist beat down may be in the works.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.
> 
> I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it. Israel wants to kill more civilians in Gaza. It has always been Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your islamo-conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact. Israel was created by rolling its military through Palestine attacking and removing civilians out of their homes. It continues to do that today.
Click to expand...


Your "phactz" are always entertaining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean another attack on civilians in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You're a slow adult. Read what I wrote.
> 
> I know, you're just waiting for an Israeli retaliation to acts of war by your Islamist terrorist heroes. You can celebrate the deaths of Islamics. Got your Pom Poms ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it. Israel wants to kill more civilians in Gaza. It has always been Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your islamo-conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact. Israel was created by rolling its military through Palestine attacking and removing civilians out of their homes. It continues to do that today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "phactz" are always entertaining.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

As Is always the case, because your phactz are unsupportable, you're left to cutting and pasting YouTube videos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We must be sure that Danish assistance contributes in a positive way to the advancement of human rights in the Palestinian territories,” said Samuelson in his statement. “It’s possible that following the inquiry we’re carrying out, we will have to halt funding for some Palestinian organizations.

“Until we reach conclusions, we won’t be signing on any new grants for Palestinian organizations.”

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...to-palestinian-authority-projects/2017/06/01/


----------



## Hollie

* PA prohibits eating in public  
during month of Ramadan*

Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques 

PA prohibits eating in public during month of Ramadan  - PMW Bulletins

The PA has called on the Palestinian police to arrest anyone who eats in public during Islam's month of Ramadan, (the islamic holy month of car bombings, mass murder / suicide and similar depraved acts consistent with that politico-religious ideology, ed,) which started this week. The Grand Mufti, (as opposed to the more pedestrian _we think he's just swell_ _Mufti_, ed.), Sheikh Muhammad Hussein, the highest PA religious official, called on the PA police "to act against anyone who breaks the fast in public, in preparation for legal steps against them."



But.... but.... but.., remember, _there's no compulsion in religion_™, and, "_Islam is the religion of peace being arrested for eating lunch_." 

Not being arrested for making personal decisions about one's religious faith is a hallmark of Western liberal democracy. It’s also an attribute of an ethical and moral society which does not require that all _must_ "submit" to the prescribed religion and adhere to the dogma of the forced religion. In the free world, we often describe societies that force religion as _totalitarian or Islamic_. In more locations within the happy-fun totalitarian/Islamic Middle East, such ideas as freedom of religion, (or freedom to choose lunchtime), are dealt with as an imprisonable offense (or even a capital offense, if the "right" people get their hands on you).


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two-Faced PA: 

Different messages for different audience
For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"

Rajoub's map of Palestine:







*Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
[Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]

(full article online)

Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audience - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Yom Yerushalayim, which this year falls on May 24, Israel will celebrate the 50th anniversary of Jerusalem’s unification in June 1967. Marking the climax of a swift defensive victory over the armies of Egypt, Syria, and Jordan, the battle for the Holy City resulted in dramatically altering its political, religious, and geographic status.

But this year also marks another anniversary: the centenary of a fierce World War I battle that not only saved Jerusalem from physical destruction but rescued its entire Jewish population from squalor, starvation, plague, exile, and death. In the scope of Jewish history, the liberation of Jerusalem in December 1917 ranks with the salvation holidays of Hanukkah and Purim.

(full article online)

In Photos: The Story of the Liberation of Jerusalem a Century Ago


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Will the Hashemites ever take their rightful land in Arabia and return sovereignty of ALL of the Jewish Homeland to the Jewish People?)

Jordan said that such acts [Jews on the Temple Mount] inflame the feelings of Muslims around the world, violate Article 9 of the peace treaty between Jordan and Israel and are not in line with Israeli’s legal obligations, as the occupying power, in accordance with international law.

Article 9 actually states:

*PLACES OF HISTORICAL AND RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE*
Each party will provide *freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance*.In this regard, in accordance with the Washington Declaration, Israel respects the present *special role* of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem. When negotiations on the permanent status will take place, Israel will give high priority to the Jordanian historic role in these shrines.The Parties will act together to *promote interfaith relations among the three monotheistic religions, with the aim of working towards religious understanding, moral commitment, freedom of religious worship, and tolerance and peace*.

(H/T Yisrael Medad)

If anyone isn’t keeping up their end of the peace treaty, it is clearly Jordan.

(full article online)

Jordanian Government Says Jews Defiling the Temple MountThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 7 Sivan 5777 – June 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (Will the Hashemites ever take their rightful land in Arabia and return sovereignty of ALL of the Jewish Homeland to the Jewish People?)
> 
> Jordan said that such acts [Jews on the Temple Mount] inflame the feelings of Muslims around the world, violate Article 9 of the peace treaty between Jordan and Israel and are not in line with Israeli’s legal obligations, as the occupying power, in accordance with international law.
> 
> Article 9 actually states:
> 
> *PLACES OF HISTORICAL AND RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE*
> Each party will provide *freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance*.In this regard, in accordance with the Washington Declaration, Israel respects the present *special role* of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem. When negotiations on the permanent status will take place, Israel will give high priority to the Jordanian historic role in these shrines.The Parties will act together to *promote interfaith relations among the three monotheistic religions, with the aim of working towards religious understanding, moral commitment, freedom of religious worship, and tolerance and peace*.
> 
> (H/T Yisrael Medad)
> 
> If anyone isn’t keeping up their end of the peace treaty, it is clearly Jordan.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordanian Government Says Jews Defiling the Temple MountThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 7 Sivan 5777 – June 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com





Sixties Fan said:


> *PLACES OF HISTORICAL AND RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE*
> Each party will provide *freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance*.


Israel violates this all of the time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Will the Hashemites ever take their rightful land in Arabia and return sovereignty of ALL of the Jewish Homeland to the Jewish People?)
> 
> Jordan said that such acts [Jews on the Temple Mount] inflame the feelings of Muslims around the world, violate Article 9 of the peace treaty between Jordan and Israel and are not in line with Israeli’s legal obligations, as the occupying power, in accordance with international law.
> 
> Article 9 actually states:
> 
> *PLACES OF HISTORICAL AND RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE*
> Each party will provide *freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance*.In this regard, in accordance with the Washington Declaration, Israel respects the present *special role* of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem. When negotiations on the permanent status will take place, Israel will give high priority to the Jordanian historic role in these shrines.The Parties will act together to *promote interfaith relations among the three monotheistic religions, with the aim of working towards religious understanding, moral commitment, freedom of religious worship, and tolerance and peace*.
> 
> (H/T Yisrael Medad)
> 
> If anyone isn’t keeping up their end of the peace treaty, it is clearly Jordan.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordanian Government Says Jews Defiling the Temple MountThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 7 Sivan 5777 – June 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PLACES OF HISTORICAL AND RELIGIOUS SIGNIFICANCE*
> Each party will provide *freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates this all of the time.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct.

Each time Israel allows the Muslims and Christians and Jews, or anyone else to visit the Temple Mount, ISRAEL is violating the words you quoted.

The ones who were not violating those quotes were the Arabs,and the Ottomans, all through the 1300 years before WWI, and much less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan between 1948 and 1967.

Or the Kingdom of Jordan since 1967, which has slowly but surely been trying to cut down on the rights of Jews, especially, in visiting their Holiest, of Holiest sites.  The Temple Mount.

You are ABSOLUTELY   correct.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Something which Jews were never allowed to do between 1948 and 1967 as that area was closed to them - minus the travel)

West Bank and Gaza residents will be able to pray at Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa Mosque, travel abroad from Ben Gurion

Israel to ease access for Palestinians during Ramadan


----------



## Sixties Fan

As for reporting on the real story here - the way school-age Palestinian Arab children keep appearing in these Arab-on-Israeli attack reports as the perpetrators - Ma'an is totally oblivious along with all of the Arab news organizations that we see and a large part of the mainstream non-Arab news companies. Politely looking the other way as children are groomed to murder and be killed is a very large part of the reason why this horrifying reality keeps happening.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 01-Jun-17: Outside Mevo Dotan, another weaponized Pal Arab child/attacker and her victim


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Haaretz put it, referring to one of the IDF’s boldest operations ever, in 1973:




Haaretz.com 

✔@haaretzcom
Lebanon hasn't been so afraid of an Israeli woman since Ehud Barak raided Beirut in drag http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.792996 …

---------
The managing director of the film’s distributor Joseph Chacra and Sons, Tony Chacra, confirmed that “Wonder Woman” is still being screened in various Arab countries, including the UAE, Kuwait, and Oman. He said:

It’s very frustrating… They are not harming anyone by banning it . . . except the distributor . . . *They are making the movie theaters lose, the employees, the Lebanese economy* … What did they get out of this?

(full article online)

BDS vs. Wonder Woman | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As Haaretz put it, referring to one of the IDF’s boldest operations ever, in 1973:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz.com
> 
> ✔@haaretzcom
> Lebanon hasn't been so afraid of an Israeli woman since Ehud Barak raided Beirut in drag http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.792996 …
> 
> ---------
> The managing director of the film’s distributor Joseph Chacra and Sons, Tony Chacra, confirmed that “Wonder Woman” is still being screened in various Arab countries, including the UAE, Kuwait, and Oman. He said:
> 
> It’s very frustrating… They are not harming anyone by banning it . . . except the distributor . . . *They are making the movie theaters lose, the employees, the Lebanese economy* … What did they get out of this?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS vs. Wonder Woman | HonestReporting


Will Israel allow her to attend a film screening in Lebanon?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Haaretz put it, referring to one of the IDF’s boldest operations ever, in 1973:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz.com
> 
> ✔@haaretzcom
> Lebanon hasn't been so afraid of an Israeli woman since Ehud Barak raided Beirut in drag http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.792996 …
> 
> ---------
> The managing director of the film’s distributor Joseph Chacra and Sons, Tony Chacra, confirmed that “Wonder Woman” is still being screened in various Arab countries, including the UAE, Kuwait, and Oman. He said:
> 
> It’s very frustrating… They are not harming anyone by banning it . . . except the distributor . . . *They are making the movie theaters lose, the employees, the Lebanese economy* … What did they get out of this?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS vs. Wonder Woman | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Will Israel allow her to attend a film screening in Lebanon?
Click to expand...


Israel is not the issue, you angry little Islamist. 

Arab-Moslem "men" seeing Wonder Woman and a tuft of hair, an exposed ankle or a tight fitting body suit could cause arabs-Moslems to riot, burn down theatres and generally behave the way Arabs-Moslems behave when those bitches get out of line.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Haaretz put it, referring to one of the IDF’s boldest operations ever, in 1973:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz.com
> 
> ✔@haaretzcom
> Lebanon hasn't been so afraid of an Israeli woman since Ehud Barak raided Beirut in drag http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.792996 …
> 
> ---------
> The managing director of the film’s distributor Joseph Chacra and Sons, Tony Chacra, confirmed that “Wonder Woman” is still being screened in various Arab countries, including the UAE, Kuwait, and Oman. He said:
> 
> It’s very frustrating… They are not harming anyone by banning it . . . except the distributor . . . *They are making the movie theaters lose, the employees, the Lebanese economy* … What did they get out of this?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS vs. Wonder Woman | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Will Israel allow her to attend a film screening in Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not the issue, you angry little Islamist.
> 
> Arab-Moslem "men" seeing Wonder Woman and a tuft of hair, an exposed ankle or a tight fitting body suit could cause arabs-Moslems to riot, burn down theatres and generally behave the way Arabs-Moslems behave when those bitches get out of line.
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a question that you did not duck?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Haaretz put it, referring to one of the IDF’s boldest operations ever, in 1973:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz.com
> 
> ✔@haaretzcom
> Lebanon hasn't been so afraid of an Israeli woman since Ehud Barak raided Beirut in drag http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.792996 …
> 
> ---------
> The managing director of the film’s distributor Joseph Chacra and Sons, Tony Chacra, confirmed that “Wonder Woman” is still being screened in various Arab countries, including the UAE, Kuwait, and Oman. He said:
> 
> It’s very frustrating… They are not harming anyone by banning it . . . except the distributor . . . *They are making the movie theaters lose, the employees, the Lebanese economy* … What did they get out of this?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS vs. Wonder Woman | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Will Israel allow her to attend a film screening in Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not the issue, you angry little Islamist.
> 
> Arab-Moslem "men" seeing Wonder Woman and a tuft of hair, an exposed ankle or a tight fitting body suit could cause arabs-Moslems to riot, burn down theatres and generally behave the way Arabs-Moslems behave when those bitches get out of line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a question that you did not duck?
Click to expand...


I noticed you made every effort to duck addressing my comment.


----------



## Hollie

*Palestinian center refuses to rename center named after terrorist murderer - PMW Bulletins

Palestinian center refuses to rename center *
*named after terrorist murderer*

*Official Palestinian news agency wrote murderer who led killing of 37 was: "Palestinian resistance fighter killed by Israel"
*
*Palestinian center refuses to change the name because terrorist is a "hero"  *

*Following PMW's report on the Dalal Mughrabi Center and Norway's and UN Women's funding, Norway condemned the center's name and demanded its money be returned *

*UN Sec. Gen. also condemned the terrorist glorifying center *
*
*

The fact is, significant numbers of Muhamnedans _do_ relate an accurate worldview to the imposition of Islamic fascism through violence and murder. This has _everything_ to do with Islamist ideology. It has everything to do with imposing and enforcing a culture of hate and retrogression and calling it Islam. Therefore, are Islamists to accept responsibility for this?. Should Islam carry the burden of its supposed 'adherents'? Yes, of course.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I saw this at the UN website:





Of course, they mean 50 years of "occupation" by Jews.

Because no one was overly concerned about the previous 19 years of "Palestinian territory" being annexed or administered by Jordan or Egypt.

Or the 30 years of British administration before that.

Or the 400 years of Ottoman rule before that.

No, the only interest in what the world now calls "Palestinian lands" only started when Jews have some level of control over them. Not when generations of others - Muslims and Christians, Arabs and non-Arabs - controlled the land.

Somehow, only the years when the life expectancy of Palestinians skyrocketed, when the infant mortality rate plummeted, when practically all of the universities and major hospitals were built in the territories - only thoseyears are considered tragic.

The entire exercise of "50 years of occupation" is underlined by blatant hypocrisy. If there was no Six Day war, the West Bank Palestinian Arabs under Jordanian rule would be just as interesting as the East Bank Palestinians are today - meaning, not at all.  Gazans would remain in an effective Egyptian prison, with no ability to move to Egypt itself - but no one would be talking about it.

The self-rule that most Palestinians in the territories enjoy today would never have happened.

And no one would be writing op-eds about it.

Did you ever notice that Palestinian Arabs were never "occupied" by Jordan? Or Britain? Or Ottomans? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course, they mean 50 years of "occupation" by Jews....


We discuss this here daily.

Total fail!


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, they mean 50 years of "occupation" by Jews....
> 
> 
> 
> We discuss this here daily.
> 
> Total fail!
Click to expand...

Actually, you don't discuss anything. You just cut and paste cartoons and cut and paste plagiarized material. 

The muhammedan conquest of the area you falsely believe to be some invented "country of Pal'istan" is no less an occupation than the Jordanian or Egyptian occupation of lands.

Odd how you muhammedans are selectively indignant with your phoney charges of occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two days ago, Israel released a terrorist from prison, after he finished serving a 12-year sentence (reduced from the original 15 year sentence.)

Ahmed Hassan Briggah was convicted in 2005 of belonging to the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades terror organization and of participating in terror attacks.

The Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades is the official terrorist group of the Fatah party, headed by Mahmoud Abbas.

The official Fatah Facebook page showed the motorcade honoring convicted terrorist Briggah upon his release and the official ceremonies welcoming him.

(full article and photos online)

Look how peaceful Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah is! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the Jewish holiday of Shavuot, June 1-2, 1941 (5701 on the Hebrew calendar), the Muslim residents of Baghdad carried out a savage pogrom against their Jewish neighbors. In this pogrom, known by its Arabic name al-Farhoud, about 200 Jews were murdered and thousands wounded. Jewish property was plundered and many homes set ablaze.

Within a week, the British ousted the pro-Nazi government of General Rashid Ali, which had seized power in a coup d’état two months earlier, and restored the legal Iraqi government. That government appointed a commission of inquiry into the pogrom, which determined that the Nazi propaganda of _Radio Berlin_ had been one of the massacre’s foremost instigators.

(full article online)

June 1941: The Farhoud massacre remembered


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Palestinian Arab 'West Bank' State is not only a danger for Israel, it will bring the Saudis and the Sunnis an Shiite-Iranian-controlled Jordan. It’s no wonder the "Palestinian issue" barely rated even a sentence in the last paragraph of King Salman’s speech.

All the Sunni Muslims are depending on Saudi leadership to protect them from the Iranians.

(full article online)

Palestinian statehood is a grave threat to Saudi Arabia


----------



## Sixties Fan

(How easy is it for Jews to visit their Holy sites in Judea and Samaria under PA control, compared to how many and how easy it is for Muslims and Christians to go to their Holy sites during their special Holidays?  )

IDF Spokesman Ronen Manelis said that more than 65,000 Muslim worshipers passed on Friday through the crossings from Gaza on their way to the first Friday prayer services of the month of Ramadan, twice as many as last year.

"I joined this morning a tour of the crossings with Roni, the commander of the Central Command, Lior, the division commander, the brigade commanders, the Coordination and Liaison Administration, the military police, the Border Police and the Israel Police. The commanders emphasized the effort to allow simple and quick passage while maintaining maximum security," he said.

IDF Spokesman: 65,000 Muslims pass through border crossings on way to Ramadan prayers - Israel National News


----------



## Hollie

The Action Group for the Palestinians in Syria (AGPS) said on Wednesday that 3,502 Palestinian refugees were killed in Syria due to the civil war that has been ongoing since 2011.

A report published by the AGPS on Wednesday evening pointed out that 1,141 Palestinian refugees died by shelling, 873 died in the clashes between the Syrian regime army and the Syrian opposition's armed groups while 462 died under torture in the Syrian regime prisons without pointing to the death circumstances of the rest of the refugees.

The AGPS is a London-based group that was founded in 2012 through a collective initiative by Palestinian and Arab figures.

The group follows up and documents the violations against the Palestinians of Syria, according to its official website.

According to UN estimates, 450,000 Palestinian refugees still live in Syria, 95% of whom need assistance.

3,502 Palestinian refugees killed in Syria

 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center




Wow! Arabs-Moslem masquerading as "Pal'istanians" need assistance. 

Never saw that one coming. 

Reports are coming in that the Arab-islamist world is collectively motivating itself to do everything they can to ignore this situation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thom Yorke pans Roger Waters and other boycott-backing artists for assuming ‘we are not capable of making a moral decision’

(full article online)

Radiohead frontman: BDS efforts to derail our Israel show ‘patronizing in the extreme’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The West suffers under a major misconception concerning the Israeli-Palestinian conflict: that "goodwill gestures" and territorial concessions on the part of Israel boost the prospects of peace in the Middle East. The facts, however, suggest that precisely the opposite is true.

Last week, Israel's Channel 10 television station reported that the U.S. administration was pushing Israel to transfer parts of Area C -- areas under full Israeli security and civilian control in the West Bank -- to the control of Mahmoud Abbas's Palestinian Authority (PA). According to the report, the U.S. believes that the transfer of the territory to the PA would be a "goodwill step" towards the Palestinians, paving the way for the revival of the stalled peace process with Israel.

This assumption, of course, has already proven wrong. The experiences of the past few decades have shown clearly that Israeli concessions have always sent the wrong message to the Palestinians.

(full article online)

Palestinians: Israel's Goodwill Gestures Send Wrong Messages


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a direct line, say the article authors, from civic dawa to radicalization and active enlistment in the armed struggle against Israel. This includes active social networking which glorifies terrorists, martyrs, and prisoners, and explicitly calls for violent resistance to Israel. These networks were also the source for the libel that Al-Aqsa mosque is endangered by the Jews/Zionists, and for dissemination of an incredible volume of disinformation related to Israeli actions on the Temple Mount.

The authors ask for particular attention to the mounting involvement of Erdogan's Turkey, which is the worldwide Brotherhood's main patron. Turkey now enjoys unprecedented popularity among the Arab residents of east Jerusalem, the authors write. The Turks' public support of the Palestinian cause and adoption of the Al-Aqsa issue, and their decision to inject millions of dollars into east Jerusalem, have won them great sympathy and support.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Turkish takeover in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Hayom survey finds public support for the two-state solution crumbles when Israelis learn deal would include partially forfeiting sovereignty in the capital • Only 5% say they would support a deal that ends Jewish control over the Western Wall.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Poll: Overwhelming majority of Israelis prefer sovereignty in Jerusalem over peace deal


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> A Palestinian Arab 'West Bank' State is not only a danger for Israel, it will bring the Saudis and the Sunnis an Shiite-Iranian-controlled Jordan. It’s no wonder the "Palestinian issue" barely rated even a sentence in the last paragraph of King Salman’s speech.
> 
> All the Sunni Muslims are depending on Saudi leadership to protect them from the Iranians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian statehood is a grave threat to Saudi Arabia



How many Sunni led states has Iran attacked over the past 200-300 years?  On the other hand, how recently was Iran attacked by a Sunni led state and its Sunni allies?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 02-Jun-17: Treating Pal Arab terrorists as heroes - and the funding that lets it keep happening


----------



## Hollie

Palestinians Paid $1 Billion to Terrorists Over the Past Four Years

Here's How Much Money Palestinian Terrorists Were Paid Over the Past Four Years


Days after President Trump publicly scolded Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas over payments to terrorists and their families, members of a top Knesset panel learned the amount that has been doled out over the last four years: a staggering $1.2 billion.

The PA claims the money is a social welfare benefit, but Yossi Kuperwasser, former director general of the Ministry of Strategic Affairs and ex-head of the army’s intelligence and research division, said that’s false, pointing to Palestinian budgetary documents, which, “clearly state that these are salaries and not welfare payments,” he said, The Times of Israel reports.



I think it’s important to understand motivations. As such, I tend to be suspicious of people who think that a 7th century Arab warlord who partnered himself with a god is guiding them. I get really uncomfortable when those in that Cult believe that they have an entitlement to kill and maim in furtherance of that Arab warlords will. I tend to get defensive when those same Peaceful Inner Strugglers are openly hostile to anyone who is not a peaceful inner struggler. 

People are entitled to their Cult beliefs, but when a belligerent, hyper-religious Cult has the ability to cause death and destruction (and in fact has announced that goal), and has a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud entitlement to pay those hyper-religious Cult members to commit mass murder / suicide, well, I'd just feel a lot safer if I knew the welfare fraud money was stopped, thus not enabling the Cult.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several Spanish cities have rejected resolutions supporting BDS, or have reversed resolutions supporting the anti-Israel campaign.

In January, the Town Hall of Sant Quirze de Vallès, a residential town of some 20,000 inhabitants near Barcelona, was forced to reverse a resolution supporting a BDS campaign and boycotts of Israel after a Barcelona court ruled that the resolution was discriminatory.

Sant Quirze was the 10th municipality in Spain forced to cancel an anti-Israel boycott decision. These annulled resolutions join another seven judicial suspensions of similar anti-Israel discriminatory motions.

(full article online)

Another Spanish City Rejects Motion to Boycott Israel


----------



## Hollie

It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc. 

*UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch

GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.

UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.



I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.







Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
Click to expand...


Thank you Hollie.
Thank you Louie for showing to what extent Israel and Jew haters will go, to demonize Israel and Jews.

Here is the tweet, and what you failed to include about the photo.
No Israel or Jews involved in this girl's misfortune, but only Muslims, and more Muslims, and more Muslims.

View image on Twitter





 Follow


UNRWA @UNRWA


A year in #Syria: http://goo.gl/5cBaOv 

5:27 AM - 27 Jan 2015

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=560036336191565824


  1717 Retweets


  55 likes


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
Click to expand...


You're a bit slow on the uptake there, muhammud.

I guess you failed to read the article? You failed to comprehend?

I see _failure_ as an attribute ascribed to you.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bit slow on the uptake there, muhammud.
> 
> I guess you failed to read the article? You failed to comprehend?
> 
> I see _failure_ as an attribute ascribed to you.
Click to expand...

Honey, c'mon now, nobody but yourself, teddyderp, cloudy, foreverdumb and the idiot living in the 60s believes any of your jewish hasbara lies.

Israel is well known for firebombing campaigns which include incinerating children as they sleep on a people they keep locked behind a wall.

Every other human being on this planet has a heart, and it bleeds for these kids.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Hollie.
> Thank you Louie for showing to what extent Israel and Jew haters will go, to demonize Israel and Jews.
> 
> Here is the tweet, and what you failed to include about the photo.
> No Israel or Jews involved in this girl's misfortune, but only Muslims, and more Muslims, and more Muslims.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> 
> UNRWA @UNRWA
> 
> 
> A year in #Syria: http://goo.gl/5cBaOv
> 
> 5:27 AM - 27 Jan 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1717 Retweets
> 
> 
> 55 likes
Click to expand...

It is not like they are trying to fake a reality.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bit slow on the uptake there, muhammud.
> 
> I guess you failed to read the article? You failed to comprehend?
> 
> I see _failure_ as an attribute ascribed to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, c'mon now, nobody but yourself, teddyderp, cloudy, foreverdumb and the idiot living in the 60s believes any of your jewish hasbara lies.
> 
> Israel is well known for firebombing campaigns which include incinerating children as they sleep on a people they keep locked behind a wall.
> 
> Every other human being on this planet has a heart, and it bleeds for these kids.
Click to expand...



Show something which has to do with Israel doing it, and not your borrowed victims of Syria and Iraq, etc, and then Maybe.....
you will have a case.

You are not "bleeding" for these children, you want all Muslims and others to attack Israelis and make THEM bleed. Which is Hamas, PA, Iran, Hezbollah, Nazis, and other groups very intention.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


>



Now, all you have to do, Monte, is explain why is it that Christians from the Judea and Samaria keep fleeing to Israel, if they are being "persecuted by Israel"

No, Monte, Muslims do NOT persecute  Christians, they never have. Only Israelis do.
Just take a look at what has been happening in Egypt to the Christian Copts.
----------
*It is important to note*, first of all, that Jewish sovereignty does not, _ipso facto_, lead to Christian emigration. Inside Israel proper, the Christian population has been growing steadily for decades. Today, Christian Arabs are serving in the army and at various levels of the Israeli government.

As far as the decrease of Christians inside the Palestinian territories, Zipple is on the right track when he mentions the separation barrier—but he doesn’t go far enough. The barrier is indeed a factor, but far more important is the reason that the barrier was built in the first place: rising Islamism inside the Palestinian territories and bad governance on the part of the Palestinian 
Authority.

Why are Palestinian Christians Fleeing? - Providence
----------------
 While Copts have cited instances of persecution throughout their history, Human Rights Watchhas noted "growing religious intolerance" and sectarian violence against Coptic Christians in recent years, and a failure by the Egyptian government to effectively investigate properly and prosecute those responsible.[14][15]Hundreds of Egyptian copts have been killed in sectarian clashes from 2011 to 2017, and many homes and businesses destroyed. In just one province (Minya), 77 cases of sectarian attacks on Copts between 2011 and 2016 have been documented by the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights.[16]The abduction and disappearance of Coptic Christian women and girls also remains a serious ongoing problem

Persecution of Copts - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici

Why are you bringing up Egypt?  And, do you think Wiki has any basis in fact when Hasbara editors work 24/7 editing articles to demonize non-Jews?

*Zionist Wikipedia Editing Course*

First Ever: Zionist Wikipedia Editing Course


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Why are you bringing up Egypt?  And, do you think Wiki has any basis in fact when Hasbara editors work 24/7 editing articles to demonize non-Jews?
> 
> *Zionist Wikipedia Editing Course*
> 
> First Ever: Zionist Wikipedia Editing Course


QUACK, QUACK, QUACK


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, all you have to do, Monte, is explain why is it that Christians from the Judea and Samaria keep fleeing to Israel, if they are being "persecuted by Israel"
> 
> No, Monte, Muslims do NOT persecute  Christians, they never have. Only Israelis do.
> Just take a look at what has been happening in Egypt to the Christian Copts.
> ----------
> *It is important to note*, first of all, that Jewish sovereignty does not, _ipso facto_, lead to Christian emigration. Inside Israel proper, the Christian population has been growing steadily for decades. Today, Christian Arabs are serving in the army and at various levels of the Israeli government.
> 
> As far as the decrease of Christians inside the Palestinian territories, Zipple is on the right track when he mentions the separation barrier—but he doesn’t go far enough. The barrier is indeed a factor, but far more important is the reason that the barrier was built in the first place: rising Islamism inside the Palestinian territories and bad governance on the part of the Palestinian
> Authority.
> 
> Why are Palestinian Christians Fleeing? - Providence
> ----------------
> While Copts have cited instances of persecution throughout their history, Human Rights Watchhas noted "growing religious intolerance" and sectarian violence against Coptic Christians in recent years, and a failure by the Egyptian government to effectively investigate properly and prosecute those responsible.[14][15]Hundreds of Egyptian copts have been killed in sectarian clashes from 2011 to 2017, and many homes and businesses destroyed. In just one province (Minya), 77 cases of sectarian attacks on Copts between 2011 and 2016 have been documented by the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights.[16]The abduction and disappearance of Coptic Christian women and girls also remains a serious ongoing problem
> 
> Persecution of Copts - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Christians from the West Bank are not going to Israel.  They are moving to Europe, Latin America and the U.S., where the diaspora lives.  Liar.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Christian population in the West Bank currently stands at fewer than 8% of the people, in contrast to 75% who are Muslim and 17% who are Jewish. The subjugation of the Christian percentage has continued with disturbing rhetoric. A prolific Imam from Gaza, Dr. Ahmad Abu Halabiya, rallied for the deaths of those who act like Americans and Jews, including Christians.

[note color=”#CED4EB”]The discrimination in Palestine is not the only case of anti-Christian sentiments: Boko Haram, a jihadist group in Nigeria, have launched numerous attacks on churches, raising fear among the Christian population. Mali has also seen a recent rise in militant Islam, and reports of Christians being beheaded.[/note]
There are three churches located in the Gaza Strip: the Gaza Baptist Church, the Saint Porphyrius Church and the Holy Family Catholic Church. In 2007, a leader from the Gaza Baptist Church, Rami Ayyad, was murdered following months of threats and intimidation. The murder came just after Hamas’ coup in the Strip in 2007, where they declared an ‘end of secularism and heresy in the Gaza Strip’.  The bloodshed continued with gunmen attacking the Rosary Sisters School Gaza city and, in 2008, the YMCA in Gaza City was blown up.

There have been disturbing accusations heralded against the more radical Islamic factions in Gaza, including against Hamas itself. El Shafie, from One Free World International, who fled from Egypt to Israel after converting to Christianity, has claimed that Hamas had exhumed Christian graves in Gaza and then burnt the bodies.

(full article online - not Wiki)

Palestine: The decline of Christianity in the West Bank - The Foreign Report


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, all you have to do, Monte, is explain why is it that Christians from the Judea and Samaria keep fleeing to Israel, if they are being "persecuted by Israel"
> 
> No, Monte, Muslims do NOT persecute  Christians, they never have. Only Israelis do.
> Just take a look at what has been happening in Egypt to the Christian Copts.
> ----------
> *It is important to note*, first of all, that Jewish sovereignty does not, _ipso facto_, lead to Christian emigration. Inside Israel proper, the Christian population has been growing steadily for decades. Today, Christian Arabs are serving in the army and at various levels of the Israeli government.
> 
> As far as the decrease of Christians inside the Palestinian territories, Zipple is on the right track when he mentions the separation barrier—but he doesn’t go far enough. The barrier is indeed a factor, but far more important is the reason that the barrier was built in the first place: rising Islamism inside the Palestinian territories and bad governance on the part of the Palestinian
> Authority.
> 
> Why are Palestinian Christians Fleeing? - Providence
> ----------------
> While Copts have cited instances of persecution throughout their history, Human Rights Watchhas noted "growing religious intolerance" and sectarian violence against Coptic Christians in recent years, and a failure by the Egyptian government to effectively investigate properly and prosecute those responsible.[14][15]Hundreds of Egyptian copts have been killed in sectarian clashes from 2011 to 2017, and many homes and businesses destroyed. In just one province (Minya), 77 cases of sectarian attacks on Copts between 2011 and 2016 have been documented by the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights.[16]The abduction and disappearance of Coptic Christian women and girls also remains a serious ongoing problem
> 
> Persecution of Copts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians from the West Bank are not going to Israel.  They are moving to Europe, Latin America and the U.S., where the diaspora lives.  Liar.
Click to expand...


Diaspora.  Another word appropriated from Judaism and Jewish experience.

Are Christian Arabs moving TO Gaza or the PA, A and B areas?
Or mainly leaving it?
How many Christian Arabs want to move out of Israel?

There are many Christians continue to immigrate to Israel.

That is how fearful they are on how they are going to be treated by Israel and the population there.
Because according to you, Christians are being mistreated, and just dream of getting out of Israel?  Right?

Christians Moving to Israel | Moving to Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, all you have to do, Monte, is explain why is it that Christians from the Judea and Samaria keep fleeing to Israel, if they are being "persecuted by Israel"
> 
> No, Monte, Muslims do NOT persecute  Christians, they never have. Only Israelis do.
> Just take a look at what has been happening in Egypt to the Christian Copts.
> ----------
> *It is important to note*, first of all, that Jewish sovereignty does not, _ipso facto_, lead to Christian emigration. Inside Israel proper, the Christian population has been growing steadily for decades. Today, Christian Arabs are serving in the army and at various levels of the Israeli government.
> 
> As far as the decrease of Christians inside the Palestinian territories, Zipple is on the right track when he mentions the separation barrier—but he doesn’t go far enough. The barrier is indeed a factor, but far more important is the reason that the barrier was built in the first place: rising Islamism inside the Palestinian territories and bad governance on the part of the Palestinian
> Authority.
> 
> Why are Palestinian Christians Fleeing? - Providence
> ----------------
> While Copts have cited instances of persecution throughout their history, Human Rights Watchhas noted "growing religious intolerance" and sectarian violence against Coptic Christians in recent years, and a failure by the Egyptian government to effectively investigate properly and prosecute those responsible.[14][15]Hundreds of Egyptian copts have been killed in sectarian clashes from 2011 to 2017, and many homes and businesses destroyed. In just one province (Minya), 77 cases of sectarian attacks on Copts between 2011 and 2016 have been documented by the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights.[16]The abduction and disappearance of Coptic Christian women and girls also remains a serious ongoing problem
> 
> Persecution of Copts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians from the West Bank are not going to Israel.  They are moving to Europe, Latin America and the U.S., where the diaspora lives.  Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diaspora.  Another word appropriated from Judaism and Jewish experience.
> 
> Are Christian Arabs moving TO Gaza or the PA, A and B areas?
> Or mainly leaving it?
> How many Christian Arabs want to move out of Israel?
> 
> There are many Christians continue to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> That is how fearful they are on how they are going to be treated by Israel and the population there.
> Because according to you, Christians are being mistreated, and just dream of getting out of Israel?  Right?
> 
> Christians Moving to Israel | Moving to Israel
Click to expand...


Yes, Christians are moving to Israel.  This despite Muslim Palestinian treatment of Christians.  Here is a recent example of what Christians in Israel have to deal with.

Palestinian Authority Forces Christians to Fast in Public During Ramadan


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the UNRWA welfare fraud has been taking queues from Pallywood Production Studios, Inc.
> 
> *UNRWA fakes Gaza girl campaign with image of bombed-out Damascus - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, June 2, 2017 –* UN Watch today demanded that UNRWA chief Pierre Krahenbuhl apologize for using images of a girl in a bombed-out Syria building in a major global campaign to raise money for the organization by pretending the girl is a Gaza victim of Israeli actions.
> 
> UNRWA is now running the above photo on Facebook and Twitter ads. It is also now UNRWA’s cover image.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, somehow, fraud and misrepresentation seems to be the hallmark of a welfare fraud syndicate that the West is still unwilling to abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130577
> 
> Another of G-d's beautiful little angels. Look what those jewish terrorist animals did here. How can your heart not feel her struggle? Thanks for the post, sweet hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bit slow on the uptake there, muhammud.
> 
> I guess you failed to read the article? You failed to comprehend?
> 
> I see _failure_ as an attribute ascribed to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, c'mon now, nobody but yourself, teddyderp, cloudy, foreverdumb and the idiot living in the 60s believes any of your jewish hasbara lies.
> 
> Israel is well known for firebombing campaigns which include incinerating children as they sleep on a people they keep locked behind a wall.
> 
> Every other human being on this planet has a heart, and it bleeds for these kids.
Click to expand...

Another of your poorly chosen tactics, muhammud. Having spammed the thread with your usual plagiarism, having been scolded like a poorly behaved madrassah student for failing to pay attention to the thread subject, you're now spamming the thread with more off topic nonsense. 

It's like you're still a bit loopy from those forehead impacts on the floor, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you ask Palestinians in either Gaza or the West Bank who’s responsible for their suffering, most would probably say Israel. But what would they say if they were safely overseas and no longer needed to fear their own governments? That’s not a question reporters, diplomats, or nongovernmental organizations usually bother asking. We now have an answer to it, at least with regard to Palestinians who fled Gaza. They left not because of anything Israel did, but because of persecution by Gaza’s Hamas-run government

(full article online)

Former Gaza Residents: We Fled Hamas, Not Israel


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, all you have to do, Monte, is explain why is it that Christians from the Judea and Samaria keep fleeing to Israel, if they are being "persecuted by Israel"
> 
> No, Monte, Muslims do NOT persecute  Christians, they never have. Only Israelis do.
> Just take a look at what has been happening in Egypt to the Christian Copts.
> ----------
> *It is important to note*, first of all, that Jewish sovereignty does not, _ipso facto_, lead to Christian emigration. Inside Israel proper, the Christian population has been growing steadily for decades. Today, Christian Arabs are serving in the army and at various levels of the Israeli government.
> 
> As far as the decrease of Christians inside the Palestinian territories, Zipple is on the right track when he mentions the separation barrier—but he doesn’t go far enough. The barrier is indeed a factor, but far more important is the reason that the barrier was built in the first place: rising Islamism inside the Palestinian territories and bad governance on the part of the Palestinian
> Authority.
> 
> Why are Palestinian Christians Fleeing? - Providence
> ----------------
> While Copts have cited instances of persecution throughout their history, Human Rights Watchhas noted "growing religious intolerance" and sectarian violence against Coptic Christians in recent years, and a failure by the Egyptian government to effectively investigate properly and prosecute those responsible.[14][15]Hundreds of Egyptian copts have been killed in sectarian clashes from 2011 to 2017, and many homes and businesses destroyed. In just one province (Minya), 77 cases of sectarian attacks on Copts between 2011 and 2016 have been documented by the Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights.[16]The abduction and disappearance of Coptic Christian women and girls also remains a serious ongoing problem
> 
> Persecution of Copts - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians from the West Bank are not going to Israel.  They are moving to Europe, Latin America and the U.S., where the diaspora lives.  Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diaspora.  Another word appropriated from Judaism and Jewish experience.
> 
> Are Christian Arabs moving TO Gaza or the PA, A and B areas?
> Or mainly leaving it?
> How many Christian Arabs want to move out of Israel?
> 
> There are many Christians continue to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> That is how fearful they are on how they are going to be treated by Israel and the population there.
> Because according to you, Christians are being mistreated, and just dream of getting out of Israel?  Right?
> 
> Christians Moving to Israel | Moving to Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Christians are moving to Israel.  This despite Muslim Palestinian treatment of Christians.  Here is a recent example of what Christians in Israel have to deal with.
> 
> Palestinian Authority Forces Christians to Fast in Public During Ramadan
Click to expand...


The "United with Israel" you are constantly linking to, is a Hasbara propaganda site, and it just prints lies. Except for ZionNazis, no one believes the crap they publish.


----------



## Hollie

It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion. 

In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.

One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.



Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins

*Two-Faced PA: 
Different messages for different audiences*
*For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;*
*For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*

*Rajoub's map of Palestine:*





*Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
[Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]


Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.

One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.

We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
Click to expand...


There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize. 

Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure. 


It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion. 

In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.

One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.



Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins

*Two-Faced PA: 
Different messages for different audiences*
*For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;*
*For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*

*Rajoub's map of Palestine:*





*Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
[Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]


Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
Click to expand...


It seems muhammud has abandoned his fraudulent attempt at masquerading as a Jew. He has used the muhammedan practice of taqiyya - lying for the sake of religion, to no avail. 

He's just another angry, self-hating muhammedan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Click to expand...

Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.
Click to expand...


Only in the alternate reality of muhammedans


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the alternate reality of muhammedans
Click to expand...

Maps are drawings of borders defining a specific piece of land. Armistice lines are not borders so they are not included.

Geographically correct.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the alternate reality of muhammedans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maps are drawings of borders defining a specific piece of land. Armistice lines are not borders so they are not included.
> 
> Geographically correct.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you got that from watching a YouTube video authored by Pallywood Productions Studios.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of talmudic judaism, the pharisees included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is judaism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> We see this here daily from our israeli posters and it is unmistakable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the alternate reality of muhammedans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maps are drawings of borders defining a specific piece of land. Armistice lines are not borders so they are not included.
> 
> Geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you got that from watching a YouTube video authored by Pallywood Productions Studios.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.

What part of my post was incorrect?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's my little stalker. Patiently waiting for a post to plagiarize.
> 
> Your usual attempt at plagiarism has failed. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> 
> It's referred to as _taqiyya_ - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> In his invention of the totalitarian politico-religious ideology of Islamism, muhammud (swish) included elements that allowed for lies and deceit.
> 
> One of the things in this world that is most destructive to the mind is religious totalitarianism. Unfortunately, it is Islamism that has combined the mind-numbing elements of totalitarianism and fascism into an all consuming ideology that allows for taqiyya - lying for the sake of the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Faced PA: Different messages for different audiences - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Two-Faced PA:
> Different messages for different audiences
> For Newsweek Jibril Rajoub recognizes Israel;
> For Palestinians, Rajoub turns all of Israel into "Palestine"*
> 
> *Rajoub's map of Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on map:* "Know Your Homeland - 2017"
> [Facebook page of the PLO Supreme Council for Sport and Youth Affairs, March 17, 2017]
> 
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> Why the bitch? That map is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the alternate reality of muhammedans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maps are drawings of borders defining a specific piece of land. Armistice lines are not borders so they are not included.
> 
> Geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you got that from watching a YouTube video authored by Pallywood Productions Studios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> What part of my post was incorrect?
Click to expand...


Deflection. 

What part of your post was correct?


----------



## Sixties Fan

And here:

 The only real fallout from continued occupation are major increases in American financing of it, with Israel now receiving more military assistance from the United States than the rest of the world does combined. This is an absolute lie, as I demonstrated in this post and this chart.






(Full article online)

.@NYTimes again trots out lies and fake statistics in anti-Israel op-ed by @NathanThrall ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai, wrote on the Facebook page in Arabic, "We are determined to act against the polluters in Yabed that harm the health of children in the area, especially among the residents of the region - Israelis and Palestinians alike."

"The Civil Administration will continue to look for solutions in cooperation with the Palestinians, but at the same time the operation against the carbonization will continue, including taking measures against their owners," he said.

(full article online)

Watch: Israel uses drones to crack down on Arab air pollution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Still, the news out of Gaza is not all bleak.

First, Israel did not reduce the amount of electricity that it provides to the Strip on June 1, even though the Palestinian Authority asked Israel, which collects tax money on behalf of the PA and then transfers it on, to decrease the amount it deducts from that sum for paying Gaza’s overdue electric bill.

The average resident of the Gaza Strip receives approximately four to six hours of electricity each day. If Israel had reduced the amount of electricity that it provides, this would have gone down to two to four hours each day. Evidently due to pressure from National Infrastructure, Energy and Water Resources Minister Yuval Steinitz, defense establishment officials decided to stop the planned reduction and wait.

Second, Hamas is doing everything in its power to prevent another round of armed conflict with Israel from breaking out. If we look closely at its behavior since Operation Protective Edge ended in August 2014, Hamas — an organization sworn to the State of Israel’s destruction — is acting almost like Israel’s own Border Police. While the purpose of the positions it has established along Israel’s border may primarily be to keep a lookout on the enemy, they also prevent armed men who could perpetrate terror attacks against Israeli targets from getting near the fence.

(full article online)

With an army of 27,000, Hamas terror chief Deif readies Gaza for war


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Still, the news out of Gaza is not all bleak.
> 
> First, Israel did not reduce the amount of electricity that it provides to the Strip on June 1, even though the Palestinian Authority asked Israel, which collects tax money on behalf of the PA and then transfers it on, to decrease the amount it deducts from that sum for paying Gaza’s overdue electric bill.
> 
> The average resident of the Gaza Strip receives approximately four to six hours of electricity each day. If Israel had reduced the amount of electricity that it provides, this would have gone down to two to four hours each day. Evidently due to pressure from National Infrastructure, Energy and Water Resources Minister Yuval Steinitz, defense establishment officials decided to stop the planned reduction and wait.
> 
> Second, Hamas is doing everything in its power to prevent another round of armed conflict with Israel from breaking out. If we look closely at its behavior since Operation Protective Edge ended in August 2014, Hamas — an organization sworn to the State of Israel’s destruction — is acting almost like Israel’s own Border Police. While the purpose of the positions it has established along Israel’s border may primarily be to keep a lookout on the enemy, they also prevent armed men who could perpetrate terror attacks against Israeli targets from getting near the fence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> With an army of 27,000, Hamas terror chief Deif readies Gaza for war



The next major advancement for Gaza'istan will be indoor plumbing and flush toilets.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Official: Abbas halts monthly stipends for Hamas ex-inmates*

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip — Dozens of Hamas group members once imprisoned by Israel did not receive their support payments this month from the group’s political rival, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas, a Gaza-based official says Sunday.

Abbas is under pressure from the US and Israel to halt monthly payments to thousands of current and former prisoners who were held for terror attacks and other actions linked to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Israel claims the stipends encourage terrorism, while Palestinians say they are welfare payments.

It is not clear if the missing money transfers mean Abbas has decided to stop the payments to some of the ex-prisoners. A spokesman for his West Bank-based autonomy government was not immediately available for comment Sunday.

In the past, Abbas was reluctant to halt the payments, fearing a popular backlash. Support for prisoners is a Palestinian consensus issue, despite the political split between Hamas, which rules Gaza, and the West Bank-based government of Abbas’s Fatah movement.

Israel, Senegal restore diplomatic ties after UN settlements spat


----------



## Sixties Fan

*In Liberia, Netanyahu meets President Keita of Muslim-majority Mali*

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu meets with President Ibrahim Boubacar Keita of Mali on the sidelines of the ECOWAS summit of West African nations in Monrovia, Liberia.

Mali, a Muslim-majority nation, does not have formal diplomatic relations with Israel.

According to the Israeli Prime Minister’s Office, Netanyahu and Keita agree to “warm” relations between the two countries.

Israel, Senegal restore diplomatic ties after UN settlements spat


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Israel, Senegal mend ties after UN settlements spat*

Israel and Senegal announce the resumption of diplomatic relations that were frozen after Senegal co-sponsored UN Security Council Resolution 2334 that targeted Israeli settlements in the West Bank.

At the ECOWAS summit of West African leaders in Liberia, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu meets with Senegal’s President Macky Sall. The two leaders announce the resumption of full ties after their meeting. Israel will return its ambassador to Senegal, and Senegal will back Israel’s candidacy for observer status at the African Union.

The leaders also agree to advance cooperation in defense and agriculture, the Israeli Prime Minister’s Office says in a statement.


Israel, Senegal restore diplomatic ties after UN settlements spat


----------



## Sixties Fan

(What !   Muslim ready to attack their "third" holiest site? No....
Is that what they do in Mecca and Medina to Muslims who do not behave, or do not think like them, aka Shia, or other sects ?  )

Shin Bet says suspects are members of a Hamas-linked terror group tasked with stoking violence at the Jerusalem holy site

5 Palestinians accused of planning attacks at Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Have we achieved anything by killing thirty thousand Jews? Has our decision to not accept the independence of Israel, after the British armies left, helped us any? That decision caused those deaths. Each one of them.

We too suffered deaths in those wars and in the confrontations among Palestinians. Almost ninety thousand souls. Those deaths, like the others, lay at the feet of our decision to reject Israel.

(full article online)

One hundred and twenty thousand souls


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 03-Jun-17: Watch the chilling joy of a terror-massacre mastermind


----------



## Sixties Fan

The delegation left through the Rafah border crossing, which was opened Sunday for the group to cross. The border is mostly closed for the 2 million residents of Gaza, part of an Israeli and Egyptian blockade. Israel and Egypt have enforced the blockade, citing security reasons, since the Hamas terror group seized control of Gaza a decade ago.

Salah Bardaweel, a Hamas spokesman, said the delegation will discuss the humanitarian situation in Gaza under the blockade, Egypt’s role in improving conditions and the need to open Rafah crossing for Palestinian travelers

(full article online)

Hamas leader heads to Egypt for rare talks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Republic of Vanuatu Recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital


----------



## Hollie

If you want results, demand action. it's a simple equation.  

Welfare money is the buoyant force that keeps the ship of Islamist terrorism afloat with regard to the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanans. 

If the kuffar is willing to demand accountability from Islamic terrorists who require kuffar welfare dollars for their very existence, we can change their behavior, 
*



Denmark cancels aid to NGO, demands funding be returned following PMW story - PMW Bulletins

Denmark cancels aid to NGO, *
*demands funding be returned 
following PMW story on its terror glorification*

*Danish Foreign Minister: "I am outraged that the [Palestinian NGO] WATC, which claims to work for human rights, has not only glorified a terrorist but also abused the trust of a generous people like the Danish... Therefore, we will now also demand that the WATC return the Danish aid"*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Second, Hamas is doing everything in its power to prevent another round of armed conflict with Israel from breaking out. If we look closely at its behavior since Operation Protective Edge ended in August 2014, Hamas — an organization sworn to the State of Israel’s destruction — is acting almost like Israel’s own Border Police. While the purpose of the positions it has established along Israel’s border may primarily be to keep a lookout on the enemy, they also prevent armed men who could perpetrate terror attacks against Israeli targets from getting near the fence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> With an army of 27,000, Hamas terror chief Deif readies Gaza for war


Good article, thanks. I recommend that people read the entire article.

It is  true that Hamas does not want another war with Israel. It never did. Around the time of the 2006 elections, Hamas called for an end to suicide bombing. You will note that suicide bombing fell off to about zero after that time.

Upon being elected, Hamas called for a long term ceasefire that it kept for about a year and a half despite the fact that Israel did not reciprocate and continued its attacks on Palestinians. Hamas did not break its ceasefire until a family was shelled on the beach.


It is true that Hamas policed other factions to prevent rockets out of Gaza. If you have been following the news, most of the rockets have been from Fatah and some from other factions.

After the war in 2014 a long term negotiated ceasefire was supposed to take place. Israel has ducked that negotiation.

It would be in everybody's best interest for Israel to sit down with Hamas to work out an equitable solution to the problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Former PLO negotiator calls to shut Palestinian Authority*

A former Palestinian negotiator has called for the Palestinian Authority to be shut down, saying that it is no longer geared toward achieving independence, but has become a tool for Israel to control the Palestinians.

“Many now question whether the Palestinian Authority plays any positive role or is simply a tool of control for Israel and the international community. The inescapable logic is that it’s time for the authority to go,” wrote Buttu, a former legal adviser to the PA and a fellow at the Harvard Kennedy School of Government.

Buttu argued that the Palestinian Authority, which was established as part of the 1990’s Oslo Peace process and which was meant to be an intermediate body until the establishment of a Palestinian state, has become solely intent on preserving its own existence.

To do this, she said, the Palestinian security forces are focused on putting down Palestinian dissent, both against the PA and Israel.

“As time went on, it became clear that the authority’s budget and its priorities were primarily geared toward ensuring that Palestinians remained one of the most surveilled and controlled people on earth,” she wrote, noting that “a third of the authority’s roughly $4 billion budget goes to policing, more than for health and education combined.”

“In effect, the Palestinian Authority served as a subcontractor for the occupying Israeli military,” Buttu argued.

Former PLO negotiator calls to shut Palestinian Authority


----------



## Sixties Fan

They are "gunmen" and "attackers" - but the New York Times does not call them terrorists nor does it refer to Sarona as a terrorist attack, part of a wave of terror attacks, as it clearly calls the London attacks without scare quotes. In fact, the terror attack in Tel Aviv only was only "reigniting fears of terrorism" - but was not considered terrorism itself.

The New York Times does not consider Palestinian attackers whose methods are mimicked by pro-ISIS terrorists  to be - terrorists.

Now, why might that be?

(full article online)

Why does the @NYTimes consider  Borough Market "terror" while Sarona Market isn't? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

She made an existential decision when she cut into that soldier’s flesh, and there is a price for that action, a price that everyone knows.

The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state, for the wars they started and lost, for the thousands of Jews (and sometimes Arabs) murdered by terrorism, and now for the cynical and astonishingly evil practice of indoctrinating and inciting their children to kill.

This is where the real depravity lies, not with the soldiers who must protect themselves, but with those that orchestrate the Palestinian educational system, praise “martyrdom” for their cause to impressionable young people, provide hero’s welcomes (and funerals) for terrorists, name squares, soccer fields and schools after them, and then send children out to kill.

Yes, she should not have been cursed while lying critically wounded, but what do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? Yes, it is a shame that a young person who could have grown up to have children and grandchildren of her own will now only be a memory. But even a 16-year old can make very permanent choices, and with the help of the society that molded her, she made hers.

(full article online)

What do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can a Legally Signed Agreement Still Constitute Occupation?

When they signed, they turned what was more easily called (truly or falsely) an Israeli occupation into something that was no longer an occupation by any means, but an agreed-upon interim status awaiting the final negotiations that would take care of all the issues of concern. The point is, therefore, that you cannot have signed a legal document agreeing to the current situation and then turn around and claim that you are occupied. Well, I suppose you can, and unfortunately many people believe the occupation-lie.

It is time to remind everyone that the Palestinian Arab leaders agreed to the facts on the ground as they are today.

(full article online)

The Oslo Israeli-Occupation Accords - Israel Diaries


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


The Difficulty I have reading your post is that you appear to be Pro-Zionist-Terrorist...which way do you lean ????? Sixties,steve


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> She made an existential decision when she cut into that soldier’s flesh, and there is a price for that action, a price that everyone knows.
> 
> The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state, for the wars they started and lost, for the thousands of Jews (and sometimes Arabs) murdered by terrorism, and now for the cynical and astonishingly evil practice of indoctrinating and inciting their children to kill.
> 
> This is where the real depravity lies, not with the soldiers who must protect themselves, but with those that orchestrate the Palestinian educational system, praise “martyrdom” for their cause to impressionable young people, provide hero’s welcomes (and funerals) for terrorists, name squares, soccer fields and schools after them, and then send children out to kill.
> 
> Yes, she should not have been cursed while lying critically wounded, but what do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? Yes, it is a shame that a young person who could have grown up to have children and grandchildren of her own will now only be a memory. But even a 16-year old can make very permanent choices, and with the help of the society that molded her, she made hers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? | Abu Yehuda


Your figures do not stack up to reality,that's REALITY as 20 times plus have Palestinians been slaughtered by Jews than the other way round,what Planet ? have you recently arrived from....you talk in thousands of Jews...whereas I talk of the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF PALESTINIANS.......I HAVE TO FILE YOU UNDER Depraved Zionist Terrorist....YOUR PROSE IS UNINTELLIGENT,DISHONEST AND MORONIC....You know nothing of these two Peoples at all,shameful BUT EXPECTED FROM YOUR INDOCTORINATED TYPE (Synthetic Zionist Terrorist,Jewish Convert form who knows where but defineately NOT A SEMITIC JEW


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> She made an existential decision when she cut into that soldier’s flesh, and there is a price for that action, a price that everyone knows.
> 
> The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state, for the wars they started and lost, for the thousands of Jews (and sometimes Arabs) murdered by terrorism, and now for the cynical and astonishingly evil practice of indoctrinating and inciting their children to kill.
> 
> This is where the real depravity lies, not with the soldiers who must protect themselves, but with those that orchestrate the Palestinian educational system, praise “martyrdom” for their cause to impressionable young people, provide hero’s welcomes (and funerals) for terrorists, name squares, soccer fields and schools after them, and then send children out to kill.
> 
> Yes, she should not have been cursed while lying critically wounded, but what do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? Yes, it is a shame that a young person who could have grown up to have children and grandchildren of her own will now only be a memory. But even a 16-year old can make very permanent choices, and with the help of the society that molded her, she made hers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? | Abu Yehuda





Sixties Fan said:


> The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state,


The timeline does not start with the creation of Israel. It starts much earlier with the Zionist colonization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Can a Legally Signed Agreement Still Constitute Occupation?
> 
> When they signed, they turned what was more easily called (truly or falsely) an Israeli occupation into something that was no longer an occupation by any means, but an agreed-upon interim status awaiting the final negotiations that would take care of all the issues of concern. The point is, therefore, that you cannot have signed a legal document agreeing to the current situation and then turn around and claim that you are occupied. Well, I suppose you can, and unfortunately many people believe the occupation-lie.
> 
> It is time to remind everyone that the Palestinian Arab leaders agreed to the facts on the ground as they are today.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Oslo Israeli-Occupation Accords - Israel Diaries





Sixties Fan said:


> Can a Legally Signed Agreement Still Constitute Occupation?


Oslo is not a legal agreement. It goes against the law of treaties and the rules of belligerent occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She made an existential decision when she cut into that soldier’s flesh, and there is a price for that action, a price that everyone knows.
> 
> The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state, for the wars they started and lost, for the thousands of Jews (and sometimes Arabs) murdered by terrorism, and now for the cynical and astonishingly evil practice of indoctrinating and inciting their children to kill.
> 
> This is where the real depravity lies, not with the soldiers who must protect themselves, but with those that orchestrate the Palestinian educational system, praise “martyrdom” for their cause to impressionable young people, provide hero’s welcomes (and funerals) for terrorists, name squares, soccer fields and schools after them, and then send children out to kill.
> 
> Yes, she should not have been cursed while lying critically wounded, but what do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? Yes, it is a shame that a young person who could have grown up to have children and grandchildren of her own will now only be a memory. But even a 16-year old can make very permanent choices, and with the help of the society that molded her, she made hers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What do you say to someone who just tried to murder you? | Abu Yehuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs are responsible for this conflict, and they have been responsible for the countless times they murdered Jews long before the founding of the state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The timeline does not start with the creation of Israel. It starts much earlier with the Zionist colonization.
Click to expand...


The timeline starts much earlier with the Islamist conquest and occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a Legally Signed Agreement Still Constitute Occupation?
> 
> When they signed, they turned what was more easily called (truly or falsely) an Israeli occupation into something that was no longer an occupation by any means, but an agreed-upon interim status awaiting the final negotiations that would take care of all the issues of concern. The point is, therefore, that you cannot have signed a legal document agreeing to the current situation and then turn around and claim that you are occupied. Well, I suppose you can, and unfortunately many people believe the occupation-lie.
> 
> It is time to remind everyone that the Palestinian Arab leaders agreed to the facts on the ground as they are today.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Oslo Israeli-Occupation Accords - Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a Legally Signed Agreement Still Constitute Occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oslo is not a legal agreement. It goes against the law of treaties and the rules of belligerent occupation.
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorism similarly goes against the law (treaties of not), and serves as acts of war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From all accounts, an amazing film on antisemitism in Europe called "Chosen and Excluded – Jew Hatred in Europe" that was commissioned by a French-German public broadcaster has been censored - because it wasn't "balanced."

The film documents the corrupt, Hamas-controlled "self-administration" of Uno relief funds in Gaza. Le Diberder claims that the film lacks a "broad-based perspective".

The opposite is true. The authors also allow pragmatic students of the University of Gaza to speak, who find the ruling Hamas prescribed Jew hatred disgusting. The socialist mayor of a suburb of Paris sees himself in a lost position, left alone by the state in the struggle against militant Arab anti-Semitism. This causes his Jewish citizens to leave the community in droves, while the principles of the Republic evaporate.

(full article online)

French/German public TV refuses to show documentary on European anti-semitism - film is too honest ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

These Powerpoint slides were shown - and a worksheet based on them handed out - at Bellaire High School in Houston, Texas for a tenth grade class on decolonialization.

They start off merely as ahistorical. They then move into lies and culminate with blatant anti-Israel propaganda that would make Electronic Intifada and Mondoweiss proud.




 The McMahon-Hussein correspondence did not include all the land taken by the Ottoman Empire; there were explicit exceptions in Syria and the British interpreted the letters as specifically excluding Palestine.



Not one mention of the Jewish people's history in the region. 
There were always Jews in the area, and the more modern migration began in the 19th century, before Arab nationalism.

(full article online)

Houston high school teaches anti-Israel propaganda - see the Powerpoint slides ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas commander involved in kidnap of Israeli teens expelled from Qatar


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Sinai, a local tribe fights to push back the Islamic State


----------



## Sixties Fan

It Only Sounds Absurd When It's Not About Israel | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> From all accounts, an amazing film on antisemitism in Europe called "Chosen and Excluded – Jew Hatred in Europe" that was commissioned by a French-German public broadcaster has been censored - because it wasn't "balanced."
> 
> The film documents the corrupt, Hamas-controlled "self-administration" of Uno relief funds in Gaza. Le Diberder claims that the film lacks a "broad-based perspective".
> 
> The opposite is true. The authors also allow pragmatic students of the University of Gaza to speak, who find the ruling Hamas prescribed Jew hatred disgusting. The socialist mayor of a suburb of Paris sees himself in a lost position, left alone by the state in the struggle against militant Arab anti-Semitism. This causes his Jewish citizens to leave the community in droves, while the principles of the Republic evaporate.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> French/German public TV refuses to show documentary on European anti-semitism - film is too honest ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


It is interesting that they would use this photo in a story about antisemitism.


----------



## Hollie

*
*
One of the "hooks" used by the inventor of Islamism was the promise of carnal rewards (at least for men), as a benefit to joining the Cult. The Death Cult still uses this as enticement for those who know nothing other than the Cult doctrine.

One of the pathologies afflicting Islamists is their refusal to acknowledge that their beliefs are a reason for islamo-bots to destroy themselves and others in the act of suicide / mass murder. The Cult doctrine becomes a  wellspring of hate.


*

Desiring 70 virgins made youth seek Martyrdom-death - PMW Bulletins

Desiring 70 virgins made youth  
seek Martyrdom-death*

*Youth: "70 beauties are waiting for me in Paradise"*

Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

The official Palestinian Authority daily has reported that a 23-year-old Palestinian man wished to die as a Martyr because he would then marry the 70 Virgins of Paradise.

Saba Abu Obeid, who was shot during violent clashes with Israeli soldiers and later died of his wounds, had told his grandmother he was hoping to die, because "70 beauties are waiting for me." According to Islam, one of the Martyr's rewards is to marry 72 Dark-Eyed Maidens, and the PA in fact describes Martyrs' funerals as weddings.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah and Islamic Jihad and DFLP terrorists can rest easy. Mahmoud Abbas is hitting Hamas and pretending to do it to appease the US.

From Reuters:
Scores of former Palestinian prisoners freed by Israel and living in the Gaza Strip said on Sunday their stipends from the Western-backed Palestinian Authority have been suspended in an apparent bid to appease Israel and the United States.

A spokesman for Palestinian prisoners said that 277 freed prisoners in the Gaza Strip, most of whom are aligned with the Islamist Hamas group that runs the coastal enclave, were surprised to find their May stipends had not been paid.

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has demanded that the Palestinians, who view prisoners as national heroes, stop paying stipends to them and their families, and U.S. lawmakers have warned that Palestinian funding could be cut off unless Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas halts the practice.

---------
This is politics, not morality. The PA continues to publicly praise terror attacks. It is simply a way for the PA to pressure Hamas while pretending to do something against the terror it wholeheartedly supports.

PA cutting salaries for terrorists - but only Hamas terrorists, not Fatah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the war certainly shaped the modern Middle East, it alone cannot account for the contradictory ways Israelis and Palestinians commemorate it. The chasm can only be explained by events that preceded it. Far beyond 1967, the Israeli-Palestinian dispute is in fact about 1917, 1937 and 1947. Those anniversaries can teach us much about the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and why peace has proved so elusive.

(full article online)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/04/opinion/six-day-war-arab-israeli-anniversary.html?_r=2


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel, anti-semitic Arab cartoons on the eve of the Six Day War


----------



## Sixties Fan

st and left-wing Israeli media, in both Hebrew and English, had a field day with the remarks that PA official  Jibril Rajoub made on Israeli TV in Hebrew about the Western Wall, where he said _ "In the end, it must remain under Jewish sovereignty. We have no argument about that. This is a Jewish holy place.”_
_
(full article online)

Media almost completely ignores Jibril Rajoub's denial of "Jewish sovereignty" over Kotel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News_


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's funny, because in 1967 these "refugees" were in camps in Jordan and Gaza, under foreign control. Today they are in camps in the West Bank and Gaza under the control of their own people. They are no worse off from the "occupation" than they were under Jordanian occupation; in fact their lives are markedly better in the West Bank (and in Gaza, the only reason things are worse is because of Hamas, not Israel, which tried to build houses for them and got a UN resolution condemning Israel for that desire.)

Now they have hospitals, universities, far improved health care and far better jobs for the most part compared to 1967. Yet UNRWA wants to make it sound like it is Israel that is making their lives miserable.

Most egregiously, UNRWA is skirting the main question: Why are they still in "refugee" camps, UNRWA? They live in "Historic Palestine!"

(full article online)

UNRWA tries to use Six Day War as fundraising fodder ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

And that’s just the beginning of the problems with the _Times_article, written by Nathan Thrall of the International Crisis Group. David Makovsky, a former State Department official now with the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, wrote his own detailed and perceptive critique on his Facebook page, observing:

I have many problems with Nathan Thrall’s NYTimes Week in Review piece on June 4, 2017, claiming Israel only makes compromises if forced. His piece makes clear that such pressure is often Palestinian violence. … I think the idea as evinced in the piece is both morally wrong and it is historically inaccurate. This history matters because it creates a fatally mistaken sense of cause and effect.

*Thrall claims that Yitzhak Rabin went to Oslo because the first intifada “intensified” in 1993. In fact, the mass nature of the intifada essentially died out by the start of the Gulf War in January 1991. Rabin pursued back-channel talks in Oslo largely because he promised his voters in 1992 of major progress on the Palestinian front and the front-channel was stuck. (I wrote a book on this topic Making Peace with the PLO: The Rabin Government’s Road to the Oslo Accord.)

*In December 2003, Ariel Sharon announced Gaza disengagement – yet not because of Hamas as Thrall contends. The second intifada had already peaked. …

*Thrall makes it sound like from Gaza pullout in 2005 until 2015, nothing occurred. In fact, it was the opposite of the Thrall thesis. The unilateral impulse of the Gaza pullout that Thrall yearned for was completely destroyed by the rockets that came into Israel after Israel withdrew from Gaza and after Israel faced a war in Lebanon in the summer of 2006. … Violence discredited Israeli pullouts. It did not facilitate it.

… violence will not solve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. It just makes its resolution much more distant.

(full article online)

New York Times Marks Six-Day War Anniversary With ‘Morally Wrong…Inaccurate’ Piece Funded by Soros


----------



## montelatici

Fighting the facts is the Zionist's raison d'etre.  It's a constant denial of fact to try to maintain the Zionist myth alive. Hilarious.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Right before the 6 Day War broke out, one man predicted exactly what was about to happen


----------



## Sixties Fan

Right before the 6 Day War broke out, one man predicted exactly what was about to happen


----------



## Sixties Fan

For 100 years the British statement, which inaugurated Zionism’s legitimation in the eyes of the world, has been seen as the isolated act of a single nation. The truth is much different.

(full article online)

The Forgotten Truth about the Balfour Declaration


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fifty years after the Arab-Israeli war, popular assumptions about its impact are begging to be reexamined.

The Myths About 1967 That Just Won't Die


----------



## Sixties Fan

Although PA chief Abbas says he rejects boycotts of Israel, Birzeit University, which calls itself ‘Palestine’s leading academic institution,’ quits mock trial competition at international court to avoid facing Hebrew U

Palestinians pass up chance to debate Israelis at ICC moot court


----------



## Sixties Fan

The week of June 4-10, 2017 marks 50 years since the Six Day War. Israeli, Palestinian, and international non-governmental organizations (NGOs) have been organizing events and campaigns, issuing statements, and intensifying their lobbying efforts to correspond with the anniversary.

Unsurprisingly, these groups utilize “50 years” rhetoric to support their international campaigns of demonization and delegitimization.

The events and campaigns compiled here are sampling of such NGO activity.

NGO Campaigns Marking 50 Years since 1967 – A Compilation


----------



## Sixties Fan

*MO*: So true. In fact it is truer today than when I wrote it 15 years ago. With the 50th anniversary approaching, we’re not shooting with guns anymore but rather with concepts and words, and one of the concepts that is going to be ‘shot’ at us is ‘50 years of occupation’ – apartheid, settlements and oppression. We have to respond with concepts such as 50 years of security, 50 years of unity and 50 years of freedom, particularly freedom of worship in Jerusalem which Jews did not have before 1967. So the historiographical battle continues. And in many ways it’s as fatal because what is at stake here is not necessarily our physical existence, as it was in 1967, but our right to defend ourselves and our right to exist as Jewish state, which is being impugned and attacked in the continuing conflict of 1967.

(full article online)

1967 | ‘The Palestinians won’t pay the price of peace, which is recognition’: an interview with Michael Oren


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Note: This post is a prelude to our daily re-created coverage of the Six Day War. Starting Monday, June 5, we will cover each night the war as the events happened in 1967._

The Six-Day War, the fiftieth anniversary of which takes places tomorrow on June 5, 2017, is “one of history’s most brilliant—and controversial campaigns.” In a mere six days, from June 5 through June 10, 1967, the state of Israel routed a numerically and materially superior Arab war coalition, decisively defeating the surrounding Arab armies in a pre-emptive act of self-defense.

As the editors of a special Summer 2017 issue of _Middle East Quarterly_ put it:

On June 4, 1967, the ecstatic Arab leaders were prophesying Israel’s imminent destruction and promising their subjects the spoils of victory; a week later, they were reconciling themselves to a staggering military defeat, the loss of vast territories, and sharp international humiliation.”


To commemorate this significant moment in Jewish history and Israel’s “monumental victory” a half-century ago, in the upcoming week we’ll be running a series of posts covering Israel’s stunning 1967 feat of arms.








[Credit: You Tube Screenshot]

The posts will provide a day-by-day review of the action on the battlefields, the decision-making in the war room, and the ways in which Israelis coped on the home front. We’ll be referencing and hyperlinking to seminal studies, newly published analyses and opinion editorials, and recently unsealed secret transcripts of the highly classified Israeli government committee that managed the country’s military affairs and basically “ran the Six-Day War.”

(full article online)

50th Anniversary of Six-Day War: The Eve of War


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the early morning hours of June 5, Israel launched an aerial strike on Egyptian air force bases.

The attack was in response to the huge dangers that the country has faced in recent weeks—at least 200,000 Arab troops and some 1,000 tanks massed at its border—and the Soviet-backed Egyptian leader Gamal Abdel Nasser’s ongoing provocations.

Israel has finally come to terms with Egypt’s threat to destroy it.


But, despite best efforts to keep Syria, Jordan and other Arab countries out of the war, they’ve foolishly joined Nasser’s bandwagon. Israel has now been drawn into a war on three fronts and faces the combined forces of five armies.

(full article online)

Six-Day War Day 1 - War Begins


----------



## Sixties Fan

David Bahat used to marvel at the paratroopers who would practice their jumps near where his family lived, in a refugee camp outside Tel Aviv. 

His parents brought him there from Baghdad in 1951 and moved into a shack in Kiryat Ono. The contrast between dirt-poor immigrants like Bahat and the men heroically throwing themselves from planes was vast. He and his elementary school friends used to ditch class to watch them.

“We were fascinated to see the people jumping,” he said in an interview in his Encino home. “I was maybe 8 years old at that time. I said, ‘I want to be a paratrooper.’ ”

Less than 10 years later, Bahat lived up to that dream, donning the red beret worn by the elite soldiers. But he describes his own service fighting with Hativat HaTzanchanim, Israel’s legendary paratroopers brigade, in 1967 as nothing more than an ordinary man called on to do his duty.

(full article online)

David Bahat on the Six-Day War: ‘Like sitting ducks just waiting for the war’ — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jeremy Bowen’s promotion of his preferred narrative (which, notably, has not altered at all over the years despite repeated Palestinian rejections of peace proposals) has long been on view. However, while his exclusive focus on “the occupation” and his related concealment of the most basic factor underlying the Arab-Israeli conflict – the refusal to accept the Jewish state’s right to exist – may well serve the advancement of that political narrative, it does not serve the BBC’s funding public: the people for whom he is supposed to “make a complex story more comprehensive or comprehensible”.

(full article online)

Jeremy Bowen promotes political narrative in BBC’s Six Day War centrepiece


----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding the Six Day War and its consequences is impossible if crucial context is erased. That context includes not only the Egyptian actions that directly sparked the conflict, but the underlying refusal of the Arab states to accept Israel’s presence. That refusal was of course the basis of what Bateman euphemistically refers to as “the first Israeli-Arab conflict two decades earlier” as well as the Six Day War and the subsequent Yom Kippur War.

It is, however, very clear that the aim of this article and its accompanying videos is not to enhance audience understanding of a historic event, but to steer BBC audiences towards the view that the contemporary Palestinian-Israeli conflict is entirely the product of events that began fifty years ago when – according to the BBC’s omission-ridden presentation – Israel woke up one sunny morning and “launched a pre-emptive attack” that a week later turned into “occupation”.

(full article online)

BBC’s Bateman erases history and context from his account of the Six Day War


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Prime Minister Rami Hamdallah, during closed talks with Finance Minister Moshe Kahlon and other senior Israeli officials in Ramallah last week, praised Israel for preventing a security escalation across the West Bank, Israel Hayom learned Monday.

According to sources familiar with the issue, Hamdallah said Israel's decision to employ a policy of containment during the wave of Palestinian terrorism that began in October 2015 prevented the outbreak of a third intifada. Hamdallah said that Israel's decision to distinguish between Palestinian attackers and the general population and avoid collective punishment measures was a key factor in preventing an escalation.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42923


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unable to offer a remedy, terror group has been doubling down on oppression. For the local population, life is bound to get worse

(full article online)

After decade of Hamas rule, Gaza short on freedom, jobs, power


----------



## Bleipriester

Sixties Fan said:


> For 100 years the British statement, which inaugurated Zionism’s legitimation in the eyes of the world, has been seen as the isolated act of a single nation. The truth is much different.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Forgotten Truth about the Balfour Declaration


The declaration wasn´t for free. Dragging the US into the war was the price.


----------



## Sixties Fan

These positions have already led the Saudis to recognize that Lebanon had become an Iranian satrapy, and so Riyadh has withdrawn its political and military support for Beirut: It has yet to return its ambassador and has cut off funding to the LAF. The U.S. should adopt a similar cut-off.  - See more at: Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |  			 				Foundation for Defense of Democracies

Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |  			 				Foundation for Defense of Democracies


----------



## Bleipriester

Sixties Fan said:


> These positions have already led the Saudis to recognize that Lebanon had become an Iranian satrapy, and so Riyadh has withdrawn its political and military support for Beirut: It has yet to return its ambassador and has cut off funding to the LAF. The U.S. should adopt a similar cut-off.  - See more at: Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies


“As long as Lebanese territory is occupied by Israel, we need an armed Hezbollah,” ‘Aoun told Egyptian TV today.
Lebanese President: We need an armed Hezbollah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bleipriester said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 100 years the British statement, which inaugurated Zionism’s legitimation in the eyes of the world, has been seen as the isolated act of a single nation. The truth is much different.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Forgotten Truth about the Balfour Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> The declaration wasn´t for free. Dragging the US into the war was the price.
Click to expand...


And what do you care about the USA?   Nothing.
You do not whine about Korea, Vietnam.  Only Israel.  Telling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bleipriester said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These positions have already led the Saudis to recognize that Lebanon had become an Iranian satrapy, and so Riyadh has withdrawn its political and military support for Beirut: It has yet to return its ambassador and has cut off funding to the LAF. The U.S. should adopt a similar cut-off.  - See more at: Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> 
> 
> “As long as Lebanese territory is occupied by Israel, we need an armed Hezbollah,” ‘Aoun told Egyptian TV today.
> Lebanese President: We need an armed Hezbollah
Click to expand...


Stop making me laugh.
Israel does not hold to any Lebanese territory.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sixties Fan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 100 years the British statement, which inaugurated Zionism’s legitimation in the eyes of the world, has been seen as the isolated act of a single nation. The truth is much different.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Forgotten Truth about the Balfour Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> The declaration wasn´t for free. Dragging the US into the war was the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you care about the USA?   Nothing.
> You do not whine about Korea, Vietnam.  Only Israel.  Telling.
Click to expand...

You are the one only caring for Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sixties Fan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These positions have already led the Saudis to recognize that Lebanon had become an Iranian satrapy, and so Riyadh has withdrawn its political and military support for Beirut: It has yet to return its ambassador and has cut off funding to the LAF. The U.S. should adopt a similar cut-off.  - See more at: Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> 
> 
> “As long as Lebanese territory is occupied by Israel, we need an armed Hezbollah,” ‘Aoun told Egyptian TV today.
> Lebanese President: We need an armed Hezbollah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop making me laugh.
> Israel does not hold to any Lebanese territory.
Click to expand...


"Israel has held the Lebanese Sheeba Farms area occupied since the 1967 war. The Sheeba Farms area is located north of the Israeli occupied Syrian Golan. Israeli officials repeatedly and publicly stated that Israel considers both the Golan and the Sheeba Farms as “permanently annexed”. Such an annexation violates international law.

Israel has since the onset of the war on Syria in 2011 used both the occupied Golan and the Sheeba Farms area to provide logistical, tactical and direct military support for the Muslim Brotherhood linked Free Syrian Army as well as Jabhat al-Nusrah and other Al-Qaeda affiliated terrorist / mercenary brigades.

In October 2013 the Israeli occupied Golan and Sheeba Farms were used to infiltrate some 40,000 Jabhat al-Nusrah and Liwa-al-Islam fighters / mercenaries into Lebanon and the opening of a new, major battlefront in the Qalamoun region at the Lebanese – Syrian border."
Hezbollah & Israel clash over Israeli occupied Sheeba Farms


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bleipriester said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These positions have already led the Saudis to recognize that Lebanon had become an Iranian satrapy, and so Riyadh has withdrawn its political and military support for Beirut: It has yet to return its ambassador and has cut off funding to the LAF. The U.S. should adopt a similar cut-off.  - See more at: Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> Distinction between Hezbollah and the “Lebanese State” now Meaningless |                               Foundation for Defense of Democracies
> 
> 
> 
> “As long as Lebanese territory is occupied by Israel, we need an armed Hezbollah,” ‘Aoun told Egyptian TV today.
> Lebanese President: We need an armed Hezbollah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop making me laugh.
> Israel does not hold to any Lebanese territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Israel has held the Lebanese Sheeba Farms area occupied since the 1967 war. The Sheeba Farms area is located north of the Israeli occupied Syrian Golan. Israeli officials repeatedly and publicly stated that Israel considers both the Golan and the Sheeba Farms as “permanently annexed”. Such an annexation violates international law.
> 
> Israel has since the onset of the war on Syria in 2011 used both the occupied Golan and the Sheeba Farms area to provide logistical, tactical and direct military support for the Muslim Brotherhood linked Free Syrian Army as well as Jabhat al-Nusrah and other Al-Qaeda affiliated terrorist / mercenary brigades.
> 
> In October 2013 the Israeli occupied Golan and Sheeba Farms were used to infiltrate some 40,000 Jabhat al-Nusrah and Liwa-al-Islam fighters / mercenaries into Lebanon and the opening of a new, major battlefront in the Qalamoun region at the Lebanese – Syrian border."
> Hezbollah & Israel clash over Israeli occupied Sheeba Farms
Click to expand...


Send Hezbollah a message:

Do not attack Israel, and it will not lose land.  The same thing with all others

And it does not look as if Lebanon actually owns the Sheeba Farms as you propose:

Behind the dispute over Shebaa Farms


As far of your love for the US, which I doubt ,where you do not question anything, try telling the US government to give back Puerto Rico, and all of the following.  SET THEM FREE, give the territories back to the indigenous people:

List of United States colonial possessions - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.

Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.

The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.

This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.

It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.

Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday, the Nikkei Asian Review noted that Hiroshige Seko, Japan’s minister of economy, trade and industry, had signed an agreement with Israel in early May for greater cooperation on cyberdefense. “This marks the first cabinet-level deal between the two countries on cybersecurity,” the paper said.

(full article online)

Countering Ransomware Attacks, Japan Turns to Israeli Online Security Expertise


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية





Sixties Fan said:


> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza


Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.  

Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.

Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure. 

Indeed it does.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
Click to expand...

In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
Click to expand...


Of course, dear.

Repeat after me:

"I blame the Jooooos"

"I blame the _Great Satan_ ™


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, dear.
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> "I blame the Jooooos"
> 
> "I blame the _Great Satan_ ™
Click to expand...

It was in the news. Too bad you missed it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, dear.
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> "I blame the Jooooos"
> 
> "I blame the _Great Satan_ ™
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in the news. Too bad you missed it.
Click to expand...


You must have seen it on a YouTube video produced by the Iranian mullocrats at PressTV.


----------



## Eloy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
Click to expand...

The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
> This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.
Click to expand...


It's retrograde Islamism as we know it. 

Corrupt islamo-dictators, fraud, mismanagement and welfare fraud.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Eloy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
> This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.
Click to expand...


If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?  At least in Gaza, why can't Hamas allow another party to form in there, and then hold an election?  I'm sure Israel would not stop it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza hospitals are out of anesthetic and have been forced to cancel thousands of operations as a result.
> 
> Gaza's Ministry of Health warned on Tuesday that supplies of anesthesia drugs had stopped. About 1,000 surgeries per month are performed in Gaza.
> 
> The main drug that is running out is fentanyl.
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza in an effort to exert control - at the expense of ordinary Gazans.
> 
> It is just another outrage that dwarfs the worst that anyone can credibly accuse Israel of doing, but one that won't make any headlines since Israel isn't the one that can be blamed.
> 
> Thosands of surgeries canceled in Gaza due to anasthesia shortage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> الصحة بغزة تحذر من نفاد أدوية التخدير وتوقف 1000 عملية جراحية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all because the PA refuses to pay for medicines and other critical equipment in Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
> This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?  At least in Gaza, why can't Hamas allow another party to form in there, and then hold an election?  I'm sure Israel would not stop it.
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?



The US. The last time we allowed an election the Palestinians voted for the wrong people. We won't let that happen again.

What political parties are available?

Fatah - Crooked as a dog's hind leg and already voted out of power once.

Hamas - *Ohhh no! *We Can't have that.

Islamic Jihad - We can't except that either but they are next in popularity.

Palestinian Initiative - No, we don't like them either.

It seems that the only ones we like are the crooks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hamas brothers call on Saudi Arabia to stop these statements that offend the kingdom and their positions towards the cause of our people and their legitimate rights.
-----------
This is fear.

I noted in passing recently that a major pan-Arab newspaper referred to Hamas, flatly, as a terror group.  Hamas notices all of this  - and none of it looks good for its future.

Turning to Iran for support is not such a clear move because that would cement Hamas' reputation as being an enemy of Sunni Islam, which it claims to represent. Any shred of popular support that Hamas has in the Arab world would disappear if it openly aligns with Iran.

It must be said that a lot of this anti-Hamas rhetoric is a direct result of President Trump's speech in Saudi Arabia last month where he compared Hamas to ISIS, and no one in the Arab world objected.

This is a huge change from only a couple of years ago.

Mahmoud Abbas is taking advantage of this anti-Hamas feeling to collectively punish Gazans for supporting Hamas. He has cut off electricity, medicine, anesthetic and other essentials, to only muted criticism as Gazans suffer - something that would create world headlines if Israel did it. "Human rights organizations" suddenly don't care about Gazans.

Abbas defended his collective punishment policies, saying that they are meant to "end the division."

(full article online)

Hamas reeling from Saudi FM statements demanding Qatar sever ties with "extremist groups" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The second prisoner story is the story of the 12,000 Palestinians that have been jailed in Syrian regime prisons since the start of the Syrian civil war. These men, women and children are denied sufficient food and water. They are subjected to torture. Several cases have been reported of Palestinian female prisoners being subjected to gang rapes. More than 500 Palestinians have died in jail. More than 500 Palestinian children are behind bars.

And the plight of the Palestinians on the outside is no better.

Nearly 4,000 Palestinians have been killed by regime forces since the start of the war. Yarmouk refugee camp has been all but depopulated. Whereas before the war began in 2011, more than 120,000 Palestinians resided in the camp just 8 km. from central Damascus, today a mere 20,000 remain. Those who remain have been besieged by regime forces for nearly three years. They have been starved and parched. Running water was cut off years ago.

And yet, the only journalist who has consistently covered the story is Palestinian affairs correspondent Khaled Abu Toameh, writing for the niche website of the Gatestone Institute.

As Abu Toameh noted in a report on the Palestinians in Syria last August, the leaders of the PLO and the Palestinian Authority like their sometimes-rivals- sometimes-partners in Hamas have refused to intervene on their behalf.

To the contrary, the PLO happily reopened its embassy in Damascus last year, despite the fact that it is accredited to a regime that is slaughtering the people that the PLO claims to represent.

Abu Toameh wrote bitterly, “The Palestinians of Syria would have been more fortunate had they been living in the West Bank or Gaza Strip. Then the international community and media would certainly have noticed them. Yet when Western journalists lavish time on Palestinians delayed at Israeli checkpoints in the West Bank, and ignore barrels of explosives dropped by the Syrian military on residential areas in refugee camps in Syria, one might start to wonder what they are really about.”

(full story online)

_PALESTINIAN SUFFERING AND ISRAEL_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The second case of Pallywood, by Becky Anderson and her CNN crew, was much worse. It illustrates precisely the “public secret” among journalists, so starkly revealed in the Enderlin affair, that while the public thinks they follow the rules, they both take staged stuff and help stage stuff, to make the points they wish to communicate to their audiences/consumers. This wasn’t some sleazy corner of the already sleazy “Human Rights” NGO’s hijacked for a radical (weaponized) agenda in the 1990s, this was a major news provider, a flagship of the journalism field of information professionals, those providers of accurate information upon which the modern world’s wonders are built.


Here we see Becky and her crew setting up a scene of Muslim protesters on the streets of London after the London Bridge attack. Here’s what it looks like at the hands of high-production values/low ethical values CNN producers:

(full article online)

Pallywood 2017: The meaning of the Becky Anderson-UNRWA gaffes | Augean Stables


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *

According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:

*Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.

(full article online)

Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting


----------



## Eloy

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
> This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?  At least in Gaza, why can't Hamas allow another party to form in there, and then hold an election?  I'm sure Israel would not stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US. The last time we allowed an election the Palestinians voted for the wrong people. We won't let that happen again.
> 
> What political parties are available?
> 
> Fatah - Crooked as a dog's hind leg and already voted out of power once.
> 
> Hamas - *Ohhh no! *We Can't have that.
> 
> Islamic Jihad - We can't except that either but they are next in popularity.
> 
> Palestinian Initiative - No, we don't like them either.
> 
> It seems that the only ones we like are the crooks.
Click to expand...

The Palestinian Authority (PA) is a collaborationist outfit who are bankrolled by Israel (from taxes collected by the Israelis for the PA), the United States, the European Union, and Non-Governmental Organizations to police their own beaten-down people on behalf of the occupying country, Israel. The PA is controlled by Fatah which has a reputation for collaboration, inefficacy and corruption. Although the Palestine Liberation Organization are the official representative body for Palestinians, the corrupt PA are the only people recognized by Israel as representative of the Palestinian people, despite having lost the last free election in 2006 to Hamās who are now headquartered in Gaza.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meanwhile, it seems Israel has taken reasonable and proportionate measures. If it wants to prevent a broad uprising, Israel must protect Abbas. He is the one making sure right now that the violence does not spiral out of control. How long can he hold out? How long can he stand his ground against everyone else? This also depends on how much discretion and wisdom Israel exercises in its future steps.

Read more: Why Israel must protect Abbas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Which Abbas

Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.

The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.

Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.

In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.

“The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”

This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”

Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.

(full article online)

Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the US appointed government in the West Bank is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the _Great Satan_™ did not appoint an Islamic terrorist government. Indeed, the Islamic terrorist turbans in Gaza'istan are as much a problem as the Islamic terrorist turbans in the West Bank'istan.
> 
> Indeed, you Islamics you have to take responsibility for the disasters you create.
> 
> Indeed you will refuse to do so, but that's makes you just another Pom Pom flailer for Islamic terrorist failure.
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006, the Palestinians voted that corruption out of office.
> In 2007 the US/Israel put them back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian Authority have not had a parliamentary election since 2006 and the last presidential election was in 2005.
> This would not be considered a democracy as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?  At least in Gaza, why can't Hamas allow another party to form in there, and then hold an election?  I'm sure Israel would not stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no elections in the West Bank and Gaza, whose fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US. The last time we allowed an election the Palestinians voted for the wrong people. We won't let that happen again.
> 
> What political parties are available?
> 
> Fatah - Crooked as a dog's hind leg and already voted out of power once.
> 
> Hamas - *Ohhh no! *We Can't have that.
> 
> Islamic Jihad - We can't except that either but they are next in popularity.
> 
> Palestinian Initiative - No, we don't like them either.
> 
> It seems that the only ones we like are the crooks.
Click to expand...


You're still retreating from the reality that you're not willing to confront.

The refusal of both Islamic terrorist franchises to allow elections has nothing to do with the _Great Satan_™ or Israel. 

You need to invent an external enemy to explain the typical pattern of Arab-Moslem dictators controlling Arab-Moslem fear societies. That's child-like and dishonest, but it's a typical pattern of behaviour for those who need excuses for Islamic terrorists who have no intention of losing control of a welfare fraud entitlement.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting



The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake. 

You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.

"*Sophie McNeill*
Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
*She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."

Sophie McNeill


----------



## Sixties Fan

Knesset Speaker Yoel (Yuli) Edelstein, Binyamin Regional Council Chairman Avi Roeh, MKs Yuval Steinitz (Likud) and Bezalel Smotrich (Jewish Home), and a host of local dignitaries gathered last Thursday at the Binyamin Industrial Park, north of Jerusalem adjacent to Psagot, to lay the cornerstone for a medical center slated to become the largest provider of health services for both Israelis and Palestinian Authority citizens in Judea and Samaria.

(full article online)

Cornerstone Laid for  Largest Medical Center in Judea, SamariaThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 3 Sivan 5777 – May 28, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake.
> 
> You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.
> 
> "*Sophie McNeill*
> Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
> She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
> *She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
> Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
> In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
> In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
> Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
> Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
> Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."
> 
> Sophie McNeill
Click to expand...


<<Yet in an example of her continuing mission to put anti-Israel advocacy above professional journalism, McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.

In a transparent attempt to avoid accusations of unfairness, McNeill gives readers a pro forma reference to the “deadly second intifada,” and a partial quote from an unnamed “Israeli spokesperson” stating in a general way that Palestinians are “ trying to destroy the state of Israel.” That’s a total of 113 words: only* 3.2% of her 3,506 word diatribe*, which is chock full of in-depth interviews with many Palestinians, as well as statements from anti-Israel organizations. 

Does this sound like *balance* or *fairness*?>>>

Yeaph, this is what today passes for honest, award winning journalism about Israel.   And she is not the only one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Saturday, Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub gave an interview in Hebrew to Israeli TV Channel 2. Rajoub stated that Palestinians understand that the Western Wall is "holy for the Jews," and that it should be "under Jewish sovereignty... We have no argument with that."

However, addressing Palestinians in Arabic, Rajoub denies having made this statement. Rather, he claims to have said that the site should be "under Jewish religious supervision," and wrote explicitly on his personal Facebook page: "I did not mention the word sovereignty or Israel." He also accused Israeli TV of editing out parts of the interview with him.

















_*Rajoub in Hebrew to Israelis: *_
*Rajoub:* "When [US President Trump] came, he went to the Western Wall, and we understand that it is a holy site for the Jews, and in the end it has to be under Jewish sovereignty. We have no argument with that."
*Israeli TV interviewer Rina Matsliah:* "That the Western Wall will remain under Jewish sovereignty?"
*Rajoub:* "Yes, of course. It is a holy site for the Jews."
[Israeli TV Channel 2, June 3, 2017]
*Rajoub in Arabic to Palestinians:
*
_(vide online)

Rajoub lies to Palestinians: "I did not mention the word sovereignty" re. the Western Wall - PMW Bulletins_


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake.
> 
> You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.
> 
> "*Sophie McNeill*
> Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
> She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
> *She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
> Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
> In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
> In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
> Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
> Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
> Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."
> 
> Sophie McNeill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<Yet in an example of her continuing mission to put anti-Israel advocacy above professional journalism, McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.
> 
> In a transparent attempt to avoid accusations of unfairness, McNeill gives readers a pro forma reference to the “deadly second intifada,” and a partial quote from an unnamed “Israeli spokesperson” stating in a general way that Palestinians are “ trying to destroy the state of Israel.” That’s a total of 113 words: only* 3.2% of her 3,506 word diatribe*, which is chock full of in-depth interviews with many Palestinians, as well as statements from anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> Does this sound like *balance* or *fairness*?>>>
> 
> Yeaph, this is what today passes for honest, award winning journalism about Israel.   And she is not the only one.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is honest, award winning journalism.  The problem with you people is that pro-Israel western media has brainwashed most westerners and when the facts are reported, they diverge so much from the pro-Zionist propaganda that leads brainwashed people like you to think facts are anti-Israel.  Facts are facts.  Israel maintains a oppressive, belligerent military occupation and blockade against non-Jews.  This is the fact.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake.
> 
> You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.
> 
> "*Sophie McNeill*
> Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
> She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
> *She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
> Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
> In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
> In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
> Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
> Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
> Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."
> 
> Sophie McNeill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<Yet in an example of her continuing mission to put anti-Israel advocacy above professional journalism, McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.
> 
> In a transparent attempt to avoid accusations of unfairness, McNeill gives readers a pro forma reference to the “deadly second intifada,” and a partial quote from an unnamed “Israeli spokesperson” stating in a general way that Palestinians are “ trying to destroy the state of Israel.” That’s a total of 113 words: only* 3.2% of her 3,506 word diatribe*, which is chock full of in-depth interviews with many Palestinians, as well as statements from anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> Does this sound like *balance* or *fairness*?>>>
> 
> Yeaph, this is what today passes for honest, award winning journalism about Israel.   And she is not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is honest, award winning journalism.  The problem with you people is that pro-Israel western media has brainwashed most westerners and when the facts are reported, they diverge so much from the pro-Zionist propaganda that leads brainwashed people like you to think facts are anti-Israel.  Facts are facts.  Israel maintains a oppressive, belligerent military occupation and blockade against non-Jews.  This is the fact.
Click to expand...


Yes, of course. "Most westerners are brainwashed".

How do we know that? _The Monty_ says so. Really, sweetie, go peddle your self-hatreds / Joooooo hatreds elsewhere. Don't presume to foist your inadequacies on "most Westerners".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The second prisoner story is the story of the 12,000 Palestinians that have been jailed in Syrian regime prisons since the start of the Syrian civil war. These men, women and children are denied sufficient food and water. They are subjected to torture. Several cases have been reported of Palestinian female prisoners being subjected to gang rapes. More than 500 Palestinians have died in jail. More than 500 Palestinian children are behind bars.
> 
> And the plight of the Palestinians on the outside is no better.
> 
> Nearly 4,000 Palestinians have been killed by regime forces since the start of the war. Yarmouk refugee camp has been all but depopulated. Whereas before the war began in 2011, more than 120,000 Palestinians resided in the camp just 8 km. from central Damascus, today a mere 20,000 remain. Those who remain have been besieged by regime forces for nearly three years. They have been starved and parched. Running water was cut off years ago.
> 
> And yet, the only journalist who has consistently covered the story is Palestinian affairs correspondent Khaled Abu Toameh, writing for the niche website of the Gatestone Institute.
> 
> As Abu Toameh noted in a report on the Palestinians in Syria last August, the leaders of the PLO and the Palestinian Authority like their sometimes-rivals- sometimes-partners in Hamas have refused to intervene on their behalf.
> 
> To the contrary, the PLO happily reopened its embassy in Damascus last year, despite the fact that it is accredited to a regime that is slaughtering the people that the PLO claims to represent.
> 
> Abu Toameh wrote bitterly, “The Palestinians of Syria would have been more fortunate had they been living in the West Bank or Gaza Strip. Then the international community and media would certainly have noticed them. Yet when Western journalists lavish time on Palestinians delayed at Israeli checkpoints in the West Bank, and ignore barrels of explosives dropped by the Syrian military on residential areas in refugee camps in Syria, one might start to wonder what they are really about.”
> 
> (full story online)
> 
> _PALESTINIAN SUFFERING AND ISRAEL_


All the more reason to let them back home.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting


Honest Reporting is an Israeli propaganda organization.

That said. In their reporting they do not mention that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, around 2005 and 2006. They always point to the wall for this reduction.

Are the wall and checkpoints for security or harassment?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Honest Reporting is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> That said. In their reporting they do not mention that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, around 2005 and 2006. They always point to the wall for this reduction.
> 
> Are the wall and checkpoints for security or harassment?
Click to expand...


That's lovely that the Islamist Death Cult stopped suicide bombing. Lets understand that suicide / mass murder attacks  stopped only because the Israeli reprisals for such acts  of Islamist terrorism became increasingly severe. 

The Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at civilians never ended. The tactics just morphed toward less spectacular attacks as a way to lessen the beat down delivered by IDF forces.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Which Abbas
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.
> 
> The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.
> 
> Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.
> 
> In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> “The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”
> 
> This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”
> 
> Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing


This is not a conflict between two nations, the Palestinian narrative insists, but between an authentic, rooted people battling a political program sustained by nefarious ideologues. Israel is at its core a “colonial” project, or “apartheid,” or “imperialist” — the specific terminology or injustice Israel is accused of hardly matters. What is important to Palestinian discourse about Israel is the _category_.

That is, Israel is not a nation, but merely a political structure like those from which epithets like “apartheid” or “imperialist” are drawn. And that matters, because political structures can be peeled off a land or a people. Nations cannot. Nations may make mistakes, they may commit crimes, but nothing they do can lose them the one fundamental right granted to all nations by natural law: existence itself.

In other words, this is not an argument about Israel’s injustices or inequalities, but about its nationhood, and thus its fundamental legitimacy.​
Indeed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Abbas
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.
> 
> The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.
> 
> Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.
> 
> In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> “The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”
> 
> This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”
> 
> Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a conflict between two nations, the Palestinian narrative insists, but between an authentic, rooted people battling a political program sustained by nefarious ideologues. Israel is at its core a “colonial” project, or “apartheid,” or “imperialist” — the specific terminology or injustice Israel is accused of hardly matters. What is important to Palestinian discourse about Israel is the _category_.
> 
> That is, Israel is not a nation, but merely a political structure like those from which epithets like “apartheid” or “imperialist” are drawn. And that matters, because political structures can be peeled off a land or a people. Nations cannot. Nations may make mistakes, they may commit crimes, but nothing they do can lose them the one fundamental right granted to all nations by natural law: existence itself.
> 
> In other words, this is not an argument about Israel’s injustices or inequalities, but about its nationhood, and thus its fundamental legitimacy.​
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


It's in good form to provide a citation for your cutting and pasting.


Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake.
> 
> You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.
> 
> "*Sophie McNeill*
> Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
> She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
> *She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
> Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
> In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
> In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
> Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
> Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
> Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."
> 
> Sophie McNeill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<Yet in an example of her continuing mission to put anti-Israel advocacy above professional journalism, McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.
> 
> In a transparent attempt to avoid accusations of unfairness, McNeill gives readers a pro forma reference to the “deadly second intifada,” and a partial quote from an unnamed “Israeli spokesperson” stating in a general way that Palestinians are “ trying to destroy the state of Israel.” That’s a total of 113 words: only* 3.2% of her 3,506 word diatribe*, which is chock full of in-depth interviews with many Palestinians, as well as statements from anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> Does this sound like *balance* or *fairness*?>>>
> 
> Yeaph, this is what today passes for honest, award winning journalism about Israel.   And she is not the only one.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.


Israeli propagandists will never recognize the Palestinian's right to self defense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Abbas
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.
> 
> The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.
> 
> Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.
> 
> In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> “The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”
> 
> This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”
> 
> Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a conflict between two nations, the Palestinian narrative insists, but between an authentic, rooted people battling a political program sustained by nefarious ideologues. Israel is at its core a “colonial” project, or “apartheid,” or “imperialist” — the specific terminology or injustice Israel is accused of hardly matters. What is important to Palestinian discourse about Israel is the _category_.
> 
> That is, Israel is not a nation, but merely a political structure like those from which epithets like “apartheid” or “imperialist” are drawn. And that matters, because political structures can be peeled off a land or a people. Nations cannot. Nations may make mistakes, they may commit crimes, but nothing they do can lose them the one fundamental right granted to all nations by natural law: existence itself.
> 
> In other words, this is not an argument about Israel’s injustices or inequalities, but about its nationhood, and thus its fundamental legitimacy.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in good form to provide a citation for your cutting and pasting.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

Oh, the link is in the post I quoted.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse: absolving Palestinians of all responsibility for a genuinely complex and dangerous situation, while utterly vilifying Israelis, is beyond unprofessional: *it is just plain wrong. *
> 
> According to Simon Plosker, Managing Editor of HonestReporting:
> 
> *Sophie McNeill is a self-proclaimed political advocate, masquerading as a journalist, and ABC News Australia knowingly, and shamefully, has given her a platform in violation of their own ethical rules. *McNeill openly states that her mission is to promote a Palestinian narrative at Israel’s expense, and this article is no exception: containing opinions disguised as news, lack of context and highly misleading commentary.* The result is exactly the goal to which McNeill has dedicated her career: the utter vilification of Israel and of Israeli people, at the expense of actual journalism. *In the end, it’s news readers who pay the price.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Journalist Shills For Palestinians; Slams Israel, Omits Basic Facts | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara propaganda site "Honest Reporting" (defending Israel from media bias) have the nerve to claim that Sophie McNeill, one of the world's great journalists is "masquerading as a journalist". A propaganda site claiming that a real journalist, working with one of the world's premier news organizations, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation,  is masquerading, has to take the cake.
> 
> You Mr. 60s, are an abject propagandist and are, frankly a disgusting piece of work.
> 
> "*Sophie McNeill*
> Sophie McNeill is a video-journalist based in the Middle East for the ABC.
> She has worked across the region including Afghanistan, Israel, Iraq, Pakistan, Syria, Yemen, Egypt, Turkey and Gaza.
> *She has twice been awarded Australian Young TV Journalist of the Year and in 2010 won a Walkley award *for her investigation into the killing of five children in Afghanistan by Australian Special Forces soldiers.
> Sophie was nominated for a Walkley in 2015 for her coverage of the Syrian refugee crisis.
> In September 2015, her reporting helped reunite a Syrian refugee family that had become separated on the European refugee trail.
> In early 2016, Sophie broke the story of children starving to death in the besieged town of Madaya, Syria.
> Her coverage in August 2016 in Yemen exposed alleged Saudi coalition war crimes, the starvation of children and the recruitment of child soldiers by Houthi rebels.
> Her reports on doctors working inside Aleppo, Syria gave rare insights into life in the besieged, war-torn city.
> Sophie previously worked as a reporter for ABC's Foreign Correspondent and SBS's Dateline program and is a former host of triple j's news and current affairs program Hack."
> 
> Sophie McNeill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<Yet in an example of her continuing mission to put anti-Israel advocacy above professional journalism, McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.
> 
> In a transparent attempt to avoid accusations of unfairness, McNeill gives readers a pro forma reference to the “deadly second intifada,” and a partial quote from an unnamed “Israeli spokesperson” stating in a general way that Palestinians are “ trying to destroy the state of Israel.” That’s a total of 113 words: only* 3.2% of her 3,506 word diatribe*, which is chock full of in-depth interviews with many Palestinians, as well as statements from anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> Does this sound like *balance* or *fairness*?>>>
> 
> Yeaph, this is what today passes for honest, award winning journalism about Israel.   And she is not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> McNeill avoids mentioning even one of the many, ongoing, present-day terror attacks against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli propagandists will never recognize the Palestinian's right to self defense.
Click to expand...


It's a bit of a stretch to suggest that the Islamic terrorist "Pal'istanians" are defending themselves by using the tactics of ISIS in acts of offensive gee-had. 

It's also a bit sleazy when you Pom Pom flailers encourage children toward acts of mass murder / suicide as a means to placate your Joooooo hatreds.

Why don't you keyboard gee-had wannabes take one for muhammud  (swish) by putting a knife in one hand, your koran in the other and "do an islam"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Abbas
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.
> 
> The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.
> 
> Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.
> 
> In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> “The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”
> 
> This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”
> 
> Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a conflict between two nations, the Palestinian narrative insists, but between an authentic, rooted people battling a political program sustained by nefarious ideologues. Israel is at its core a “colonial” project, or “apartheid,” or “imperialist” — the specific terminology or injustice Israel is accused of hardly matters. What is important to Palestinian discourse about Israel is the _category_.
> 
> That is, Israel is not a nation, but merely a political structure like those from which epithets like “apartheid” or “imperialist” are drawn. And that matters, because political structures can be peeled off a land or a people. Nations cannot. Nations may make mistakes, they may commit crimes, but nothing they do can lose them the one fundamental right granted to all nations by natural law: existence itself.
> 
> In other words, this is not an argument about Israel’s injustices or inequalities, but about its nationhood, and thus its fundamental legitimacy.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in good form to provide a citation for your cutting and pasting.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

Here is a talk on the same topic.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Abbas
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas seems to embody a great many opposing impulses in the Palestinian national movement. Ostensibly the heir to Arafat’s violent meshing of Islamism and anticolonial nationalism, the octogenarian Abbas has spent the better part of the past two decades battling _against_ the very violence and terrorism that Arafat so eagerly promoted. Yet like his predecessor, he has gone to extraordinary lengths to lionize and celebrate the killers of Israeli civilians, naming city streets and schools after them and providing large budgets for their families’ welfare from the PA’s paltry treasury.
> 
> The contradictions don’t end there. Abbas demands Palestinian independence, but has vehemently opposed unilateral Israeli withdrawals such as the 2005 pullout from Gaza, as though _how_ Palestine is liberated is more important to him than _that_ it is liberated.
> 
> Abbas’s relationship with Israel’s Arab citizens is no less bewildering. One example: He is adamant that they must never be given citizenship in the new independent state of Palestine.
> 
> In 2009, in a conversation with Palestinian negotiators leaked to the British daily The Guardian, Abbas was asked point-blank by an Israeli Arab member of the PA’s negotiating team if he, the Israeli, would be eligible for Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> “The answer, strategically, is no,” Abbas replied. “You should stay where you, protect your rights are [sic] and preserve your community. You don’t need a passport to prove that you are a Palestinian. In 1948, Palestinians in Israel were 138,000 and now above a million. That homeland is your homeland. You must remain there and this does not detract whatsoever from the fact that you are Arabs and Palestinians…Raise two banners. Equality [in Israel] and an independent state for your brothers in the occupied territory.”
> 
> This was not a one-off comment. Five years later, in a November 2014 interview with the Egyptian daily Akhbar al-Yawm, translated by MEMRI, Abbas said, “Netanyahu once told me that it was an ‘idea from hell,’ from his perspective, for him to give me the Triangle [an area in northern Israel densely populated with Arab towns] and everything in it. It was occupied in 1949 and at that time it had 38,000 residents. Today, it probably has about 400,000 residents. I said: ‘I will not take anyone. Forget it, because honestly, I will not allow, or force, any Arab to relinquish his Israeli citizenship.’ You might be surprised, but this is important. As far as I’m concerned, this is sacred.”
> 
> Not only would he refuse to give Palestinian citizenship to Palestinian-Israelis, he would refuse to accept any part of Israel where Palestinian-Israelis live as part of a newly liberated Palestinian state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why peace talks between Israelis and Palestinians keep failing
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a conflict between two nations, the Palestinian narrative insists, but between an authentic, rooted people battling a political program sustained by nefarious ideologues. Israel is at its core a “colonial” project, or “apartheid,” or “imperialist” — the specific terminology or injustice Israel is accused of hardly matters. What is important to Palestinian discourse about Israel is the _category_.
> 
> That is, Israel is not a nation, but merely a political structure like those from which epithets like “apartheid” or “imperialist” are drawn. And that matters, because political structures can be peeled off a land or a people. Nations cannot. Nations may make mistakes, they may commit crimes, but nothing they do can lose them the one fundamental right granted to all nations by natural law: existence itself.
> 
> In other words, this is not an argument about Israel’s injustices or inequalities, but about its nationhood, and thus its fundamental legitimacy.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in good form to provide a citation for your cutting and pasting.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a talk on the same topic.
Click to expand...


Here is a talk on the subject


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Although PA chief Abbas says he rejects boycotts of Israel, Birzeit University, which calls itself ‘Palestine’s leading academic institution,’ quits mock trial competition at international court to avoid facing Hebrew U
> 
> Palestinians pass up chance to debate Israelis at ICC moot court


I note you post a lot in RED,it represents the BLOOD OF Palestinians Slaughtered by the Zionist Filth.....as a matter of fact the Palestinians have one of the highest rates of admittance to University worldwide.Do you live in Israel Sixties because much if not all of you prose is Bias in favour of the Zionist Terrorists and totally unbalanced....steve


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although PA chief Abbas says he rejects boycotts of Israel, Birzeit University, which calls itself ‘Palestine’s leading academic institution,’ quits mock trial competition at international court to avoid facing Hebrew U
> 
> Palestinians pass up chance to debate Israelis at ICC moot court
> 
> 
> 
> I note you post a lot in RED,it represents the BLOOD OF Palestinians Slaughtered by the Zionist Filth.....as a matter of fact the Palestinians have one of the highest rates of admittance to University worldwide.Do you live in Israel Sixties because much if not all of you prose is Bias in favour of the Zionist Terrorists and totally unbalanced....steve
Click to expand...



Keep the ignorance coming.

The "RED" is the way the titles of the articles come out in this site.
And you do know that.

No Filistinians have been "slaughtered" by Jews.
 And you know that as well.

You gave the information, now back it up with valid links to it, about Palestinians having the highest rates of admittance to universities worldwide.

I do not care two sticks who you are and where you live.

Saying that I give unbalanced information, is not the same as saying that what I am posting has no truth at all to it, especially when you bring absolutely nothing to back it up.

How is it being a Muslim in Australia, attempting to turn Australian minds against Jews, working out for you?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's a wonderful thing that we now have a name and a face to investigate and it's amazing that Shaked had the gumption to do the right thing. Now we have a way to show up Breaking the Silence for what it is: an instrument for harming the State of Israel and its people. It's an incredible development that cannot be undervalued in its ability to shore up the reputation of the Israeli Defense Forces and the Democratic State of Israel. We have nothing to apologize for in our treatment of the Arab people in our midst. And now we can prove it.

(full article online)

Ayelet Shaked Takes On Dean Issacharoff (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, a surprise aerial attack on the Egyptian Air Force set the stage for some impressive military gains by Israel against her enemies in this second day of fighting.

The Egyptian armed forces are now in retreat as the IDF continues to “smash deeply into the Sinai.” Gaza has also been captured by the 7th Armored Brigade led by Major General Yisrael Tal, and shells from there have now stopped falling on the beleaguered Jewish settlements lining that border.

Over the last 24 hours the IDF has fought its way to the gates of the Jordanian-held Old City in Jerusalem.


Joined by the Jerusalem Brigade, the Paratrooper Brigade under the command of Major General Mordechai Gur is now controlling all the neighborhoods and towns surrounding the Old City (the troops avoided using any armor or artillery in order not to cause damage to the area’s holy places).

(full article online)

Six-Day War Day 2 — At the Gates of Jerusalem’s Old City


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Washington Post has a story about a young American reporter in Jerusalem who witnessed Israel's capture of the Temple Mount.

The photos accompanying the article are striking.

The first one shows, as we have noted many times, the weeds sprouting through the plaza in front of the Dome of the Rock that shows how neglected the "Haram al-Sharif" was when Muslims had exclusive control.





The other one compares what a section of the Temple Mount looked like when Israeli soldiers used it to hold some Jordanian soldiers, and compares it to what it looks like today:




At the time, under Muslim rule, is was a bare area. Today, it is filled with grass and trees.

The Washington Post cannot resist some revisionist history in the caption of these two photos:




"Palestinian prisoners of war?" Did they have an army we are not aware of?

And I wonder: What is the fourth holiest site in Islam, and is it overgrown with weeds as well?

I've seen at least three answers to that question: the Ummayad Mosque in Damascus , the Eyup Sultan Mosque in Istanbul and the Great Mosque of Kairouan, Tunisia, all of which are/were kept in pristine condition (the Damascus mosque was destroyed in 2013.
Funny how the "third holiest site" was kept in such terrible condition when the fourth, fifth and sixth had been lovingly taken care of.

More photos of Muslim neglect of their "third holiest site"  in 1967 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the facts that they uncovered cannot be spun: the "moderate" Palestinians have twice again rejected formulas for peace while Israel has shown amazing flexibility to end the conflict.

There are scores of articles this week in major media  decrying "50 years of occupation" - but the fact is that Israeli leaders, both left and right, have proposed and accepted peace deals throughout the entire five decades which would end Israeli rule over disputed territories, and Palestinians have rejected every single one either directly or indirectly.

1967, 2000, 2001, 2008, and now 2014. How many times does this need to occur before the world sees the truth?

John Kerry knew this more than anyone - and yet in December gave a speech that blamed Israel alone for failure of peace in the Middle East.

The anti-Israel narrative will not be scratched by the supposed "peaceniks" who will attack Israel as intransigent and praise the Palestinians as victims regardless of the facts. There will be no breast-beating NYT op-eds about how Palestinians missed another opportunity for peace, about how they continue to support violence, about how they have been intransigent and consistently rejected any progress towards an end to the conflict.

The facts don't matter.

(full article online)

Add two more to the ever growing list of peace plans that "moderate" Palestinians have rejected ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I received this nonsensical email from the "Free Palestine" movement.:

(online)

I love how the article starts off pretending to defend US armed forces in the USS Liberty and ends off saying that the US military and its allies is just a tool of the evil Zionists who are responsible for millions of deaths worldwide.

This is barely disguised classic antisemitism. It is good to know that the leftist supporters of Palestinians are so blatant in their hate.

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘The only good Jew is a dead Jew’. A horrific statement not so openly suggested in Europe or the USA in 2017.  In reality, this line is actually being propagated in almost every university campus in the west. Yes, it is camouflaged, but do not let that distract us from the sickening message underneath. Let me explain.

Thomas Suarez recently published a work of revisionist history titled ‘State of Terror’. What Suarez did is simple. He engaged in research using the British archives in Kew as a way of proving what he already believed, that Israel is a nasty little state created by nasty people, who did awful things. With a highly distorted personal radar, careful document selection, and an unerring ability to misinterpret intentions, Suarez produced a piece of writing far removed from both historicity and context.

Because therein lies the rub, part of the missing context of the book is the Holocaust.

When I pointed this out on Twitter, I received a response from anti-Zionist Jew and founder of ‘Boycott from within’ Ronnie Barkan:

(full article online)

The only good Jew is a dead Jew (the Suarez - Barkan threshold)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The article does not bother to inform BBC audiences that Obama administration officials  – including John Kerry, Susan Rice, Hillary Clinton and Samantha Power – have made the exact same point as Ambassador Haley now raises, as have senators from across the American political spectrum. Neither are they told that the previous UN Secretary General also admitted that“[d]ecades of political maneuverings have created a disproportionate volume of resolutions, reports and conferences criticizing Israel” or that ten years beforehand, his predecessor Kofi Anan similarly admitted UN bias against Israel.

(full article online)

BBC fails (again) to give audiences the full story in UN HRC article


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abu Rudeineh's remarks are a reflection of a policy that has continuously been stressed by Abbas and his associates, and which states that a future Palestinian state will be free of Jews.

Netanyahu has said that the PA leadership’s demand that a Palestinian state be free of Jews is ethnic cleansing and the concept of ethnic cleansing for peace is absurd.

(full article online)

PA: 'Palestine' will be free of 'settlers'


----------



## Hollie

Just when you think these idiots can't possibly reach new depths of _The Stupid, _they actually find new ways to plumb the depths_.

Fatah spokesman presents Protocols of the Elders of Zion as authentic document - PMW Bulletins
PMW Bulletins

_
*Fatah spokesman presents Protocols of the Elders of Zion as 
authentic document.*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Muslim group in Australia is demanding taxpayer funds be diverted from anti-terrorism programs to create a “safe space” for angry young Muslims to express “inflammatory” comments that they otherwise wouldn’t be allowed to say in public.

The Islamic Council of Victoria (ICV) said such forums enabled young people's opinions to be "respectfully and intelligently debated and challenged", and wants money for federal counter-terrorism and anti-extremism programs be diverted, “to create refuges where 'emotionally overloaded' youths can voice inflammatory comments,” reports _Yahoo7 News_.

The safe space is needed because if such remarks were made publicly, they would be seen as “inflammatory,” according to the proposal.

But State Premier Daniel Andrews said he was "very troubled" by the idea of a space where people "could be radical".

(full article and video online)

Muslims demand tax-funded 'safe spaces' to incite with impunity


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> A Muslim group in Australia is demanding taxpayer funds be diverted from anti-terrorism programs to create a “safe space” for angry young Muslims to express “inflammatory” comments that they otherwise wouldn’t be allowed to say in public.
> 
> The Islamic Council of Victoria (ICV) said such forums enabled young people's opinions to be "respectfully and intelligently debated and challenged", and wants money for federal counter-terrorism and anti-extremism programs be diverted, “to create refuges where 'emotionally overloaded' youths can voice inflammatory comments,” reports _Yahoo7 News_.
> 
> The safe space is needed because if such remarks were made publicly, they would be seen as “inflammatory,” according to the proposal.
> 
> But State Premier Daniel Andrews said he was "very troubled" by the idea of a space where people "could be radical".
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> Muslims demand tax-funded 'safe spaces' to incite with impunity



Moslems already have such a safe place to not only incite hatreds but to act upon those hatreds. It's called the Islamist Middle East.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983


----------



## Sixties Fan

This apparent repudiation of terrorism is a startling development for Abbas. The only catch is that when it comes to Israel, Abbas takes quite the opposite line.


For the past two years, Palestinians have been waging a new type of "intifada" against Israel -- one that consists of knife and car-ramming attacks, similar to the ones carried out in Britain, France and Germany. This wave of attacks, which began in September 2015, has claimed the lives of 49 people and injured more than 700. Since then, Palestinians have carried out more than 177 stabbings, 144 shootings and 58 vehicular attacks.


Adding to the hypocrisy, Abbas and his PA leadership often point an accusing finger at Israel for killing the terrorists. Instead of condemning the perpetrators, Abbas and the Palestinians regularly accuse Israel of carrying out "extra-judicial killings" of the terrorists. In other words, Palestinian leaders save their condemnation for Israeli soldiers and policemen for defending themselves and firing at those who come to stab them with knives and axes or try to run them over with their cars. How would the British or French governments react if someone condemned them for killing the terrorists on the streets of Paris and London?


(full article online)

Palestinians: Crocodile Tears and Terrorism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[How long before these countries get pirated copies of the movie?
And how long does it take for the leaders, or the ones with money, to get one of those copies and watch the movie in the comfort of their homes]

Tunisia has joined Lebanon and Jordan, after a Tunisian court temporarily suspended the showing of the new Wonder Woman movie while it examines a lawsuit demanding the movie be completely banned, according to reports in Ynet and Reuters.

The Arab countries are banning the movie because Wonder Woman actress Gal Gadot is a proud Israeli.

Yet another Arab country afraid of strong Israeli women.

Maybe Israel should simply announce they’re sending a couple of female IDF soldiers to fight Hezbollah in Lebanon. That should clear out the entire country of terrorists within an hour.


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the Hebrew University in 145th place, this is how it compares with other universities in the region, outside Israel:

Saudi Arabia: King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals (KFUPM) – ranked joint 173rd

Lebanon: American University of Beirut (AUB) – ranked 235th

Qatar: Qatar University – ranked joint 349th

United Arab Emirates: United Arab Emirates University – ranked 390th.

Egypt: American University in Cairo – ranked joint 395th

Bahrain: Arabian Gulf University – ranked 411-420

Oman: Sultan Qaboos University – ranked 451-460

Iran: Sharif University of Technology – ranked 471-480

Iraq: University of Baghdad – ranked 501-550

Jordan: University of Jordan – ranked 551-600

Kuwait: Kuwait University – ranked 651-700

Palestinian Authority: Birzeit University – ranked 801-1000

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/global/hebrew-u-ranked-145th-worldwide-first-in-israel/2017/06/08/


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Arab-run survey of Arabs living in the Palestinian Authority and Gaza returned some surprising results, according to a report on Israel’s Channel 2.

For approximately half the Arabs living in the PA and Gaza, what interests them most is their personal economic welfare and stability, and not nationalistic ambitions or terrorism.

They want more interaction with Israelis, not less.

They want the Arab states in the region to be at peace with Israel.

Unlike BDS, they want more Israeli-owned workplaces near their homes (like SodaStream used to be) in Judea and Samaria providing them jobs.

They want Hamas to not attack Israel.

They aren’t bothered that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state.

They don’t like that terrorist families get special treatment.

In short, we can easily find a way to be at peace with some 50% of the Arab population in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, as they recognize the personal benefits of living together in peace with the Jewish people. It’s that remaining percentage who are still the problem.

Here are the results as shown by Channel 2.

66% don’t believe that families of prisoners [terrorists] deserve special financial benefits.

56% don’t care if the US Embassy is moved to Jerusalem.

43% want more Israeli companies to open up workplaces for them in the West Bank.

55% want the cease fire with Hamas [and Israel] to continue.

57% are for a regional approach to a [peace] arrangement.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...survey-returns-surprising-results/2017/06/08/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> An Arab-run survey of Arabs living in the Palestinian Authority and Gaza returned some surprising results, according to a report on Israel’s Channel 2.
> 
> For approximately half the Arabs living in the PA and Gaza, what interests them most is their personal economic welfare and stability, and not nationalistic ambitions or terrorism.
> 
> They want more interaction with Israelis, not less.
> 
> They want the Arab states in the region to be at peace with Israel.
> 
> Unlike BDS, they want more Israeli-owned workplaces near their homes (like SodaStream used to be) in Judea and Samaria providing them jobs.
> 
> They want Hamas to not attack Israel.
> 
> They aren’t bothered that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state.
> 
> They don’t like that terrorist families get special treatment.
> 
> In short, we can easily find a way to be at peace with some 50% of the Arab population in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, as they recognize the personal benefits of living together in peace with the Jewish people. It’s that remaining percentage who are still the problem.
> 
> Here are the results as shown by Channel 2.
> 
> 66% don’t believe that families of prisoners [terrorists] deserve special financial benefits.
> 
> 56% don’t care if the US Embassy is moved to Jerusalem.
> 
> 43% want more Israeli companies to open up workplaces for them in the West Bank.
> 
> 55% want the cease fire with Hamas [and Israel] to continue.
> 
> 57% are for a regional approach to a [peace] arrangement.
> 
> Palestinian Authority Survey Returns Surprising ResultsThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com


They don't list the questions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Missing persons, regardless of their status – fallen or captured soldiers during fighting, or civilians taken captive by an adverse party – are protected by humanitarian law. They and their families must be shown due regard under the law.

"Persons captured alive must be accounted for and treated humanely. Human remains, too, must be handled with dignity, identified and returned to the families concerned," said Jacques de Maio, the head of the ICRC's delegation in Israel and the occupied territories. "These are among the most widely accepted rules of warfare."

The ICRC has consistently reminded the Hamas authorities, at the highest level, of their legal and humanitarian obligations, and told them that intentionally withholding information about missing persons is acting in violation of humanitarian law.

(full article online)

Missing Israeli nationals: Hamas must abide by international humanitarian law


----------



## Sixties Fan

These reports were conveyed to Moscow, but they made no difference. Deception and disinformation that had been cooked up in the K.G.B.’s headquarters had already put Israel and its neighbors on a path to war.

The way that Soviet intelligence tried to reshape the balance of power in the Middle East is essential to understand the developments that led to the outbreak of the Six-Day War. But it also explains the mind-set of the people who grew up in the K.G.B. and run Russia today, and the ways in which they try to influence international politics.

The K.G.B. used to call this modus operandi Active Measures. According to K.G.B. documents, they are “aimed at exerting useful influence on aspects of interest in the political life of a target country, including its foreign policy; misleading the adversary; undermining and weakening the adversary’s positions.”

(full article online)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/...he-war-that-changed-the-middle-east.html?_r=2


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s armed forces are emerging triumphant in a lightning war which today saw the Egyptians defeated and forced back to the banks of the Suez Canal.

The blockade of the Gulf of Aqaba has also been broken with the Israel’s Navy now holding Sharm el-Sheikh and reopening the Straits of Tiran to Israeli shipping. This afternoon, Egypt’s President Nasser also surrendered Gaza.

(full article online)

Six-Day War Day 3 — “The Temple Mount is in Our Hands”


----------



## montelatici

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab-run survey of Arabs living in the Palestinian Authority and Gaza returned some surprising results, according to a report on Israel’s Channel 2.
> 
> For approximately half the Arabs living in the PA and Gaza, what interests them most is their personal economic welfare and stability, and not nationalistic ambitions or terrorism.
> 
> They want more interaction with Israelis, not less.
> 
> They want the Arab states in the region to be at peace with Israel.
> 
> Unlike BDS, they want more Israeli-owned workplaces near their homes (like SodaStream used to be) in Judea and Samaria providing them jobs.
> 
> They want Hamas to not attack Israel.
> 
> They aren’t bothered that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state.
> 
> They don’t like that terrorist families get special treatment.
> 
> In short, we can easily find a way to be at peace with some 50% of the Arab population in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, as they recognize the personal benefits of living together in peace with the Jewish people. It’s that remaining percentage who are still the problem.
> 
> Here are the results as shown by Channel 2.
> 
> 66% don’t believe that families of prisoners [terrorists] deserve special financial benefits.
> 
> 56% don’t care if the US Embassy is moved to Jerusalem.
> 
> 43% want more Israeli companies to open up workplaces for them in the West Bank.
> 
> 55% want the cease fire with Hamas [and Israel] to continue.
> 
> 57% are for a regional approach to a [peace] arrangement.
> 
> Palestinian Authority Survey Returns Surprising ResultsThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> They don't list the questions.
Click to expand...



This is a thread for parroting Jewish propaganda from Hasbara sponsored sites.  What do you except?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah terrorists operating in US arrested while planning attacks on Israeli targets in New York and Panama.

Report: Hezbollah attacks on Israeli targets in New York foiled


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab-run survey of Arabs living in the Palestinian Authority and Gaza returned some surprising results, according to a report on Israel’s Channel 2.
> 
> For approximately half the Arabs living in the PA and Gaza, what interests them most is their personal economic welfare and stability, and not nationalistic ambitions or terrorism.
> 
> They want more interaction with Israelis, not less.
> 
> They want the Arab states in the region to be at peace with Israel.
> 
> Unlike BDS, they want more Israeli-owned workplaces near their homes (like SodaStream used to be) in Judea and Samaria providing them jobs.
> 
> They want Hamas to not attack Israel.
> 
> They aren’t bothered that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state.
> 
> They don’t like that terrorist families get special treatment.
> 
> In short, we can easily find a way to be at peace with some 50% of the Arab population in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, as they recognize the personal benefits of living together in peace with the Jewish people. It’s that remaining percentage who are still the problem.
> 
> Here are the results as shown by Channel 2.
> 
> 66% don’t believe that families of prisoners [terrorists] deserve special financial benefits.
> 
> 56% don’t care if the US Embassy is moved to Jerusalem.
> 
> 43% want more Israeli companies to open up workplaces for them in the West Bank.
> 
> 55% want the cease fire with Hamas [and Israel] to continue.
> 
> 57% are for a regional approach to a [peace] arrangement.
> 
> Palestinian Authority Survey Returns Surprising ResultsThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> They don't list the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread for parroting Jewish propaganda from Hasbara sponsored sites.  What do you except?
Click to expand...


I expect for you to own up that you know very well what the Arab leaders have been saying about who are the indigenous people of the Land of Israel and how long the "Palestinian People" have existed and what for.

Yalla Habibi, you can do it.  Trust your Arabic and march in front of those other Arab/Muslims who do know that the Jewish People are the indigenous people of the Land of Israel and deserve to live on the land IN PEACE, after 1300 years of Muslim mistreatment.


----------



## montelatici

The Zionists are from Europe.  The people of Palestine were Christians, not Jews, when the Muslims conquered Palestine.  The Palestinians were Christians when Eusebio of Caeserea (a Christian city in Palestine) wrote the Palestinian Martyrs in 411 AD.

_De martyribus Palestinae_ (the Palestinian Martyrs) 

Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi (BHL 7298)


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> The Zionists are from Europe.  The people of Palestine were Christians, not Jews, when the Muslims conquered Palestine.  The Palestinians were Christians when Eusebio of Caeserea (a Christian city in Palestine) wrote the Palestinian Martyrs in 411 AD.
> 
> _De martyribus Palestinae_ (the Palestinian Martyrs)
> 
> Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi (BHL 7298)



Jews were always there and Zionism is as old as the decree of Cyrus II.


----------



## June 7 2017

montelatici said:


> The Zionists are from Europe.  The people of Palestine were Christians, not Jews, when the Muslims conquered Palestine.  The Palestinians were Christians when Eusebio of Caeserea (a Christian city in Palestine) wrote the Palestinian Martyrs in 411 AD.
> 
> _De martyribus Palestinae_ (the Palestinian Martyrs)
> 
> Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi (BHL 7298)


Sure, cupcake.


----------



## montelatici

June 7 2017 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists are from Europe.  The people of Palestine were Christians, not Jews, when the Muslims conquered Palestine.  The Palestinians were Christians when Eusebio of Caeserea (a Christian city in Palestine) wrote the Palestinian Martyrs in 411 AD.
> 
> _De martyribus Palestinae_ (the Palestinian Martyrs)
> 
> Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi (BHL 7298)
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, cupcake.
Click to expand...


Snowflakes don't do facts.  I get it.


----------



## June 7 2017

montelatici said:


> June 7 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists are from Europe.  The people of Palestine were Christians, not Jews, when the Muslims conquered Palestine.  The Palestinians were Christians when Eusebio of Caeserea (a Christian city in Palestine) wrote the Palestinian Martyrs in 411 AD.
> 
> _De martyribus Palestinae_ (the Palestinian Martyrs)
> 
> Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi (BHL 7298)
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snowflakes don't do facts.  I get it.
Click to expand...

I don't get my artifacts from FuckTheJews.org.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish media are talking about the news that the government of Turkey never paid the families the $20 million that Israel gave for compensation for the incident where the Mavi Marmara ship was intercepted in 2010 and 10 people were killed as they were attacking the Israeli paratroopers.

Israel refused to apologize and agreed to pay the money only after there were assurances that there would be no further legal claims.

According to the reports, Turkey never paid the families the money they were due, coming up with various insulting excuses.

Israel paid compensation for those killed on the Mavi Marmara.. Turkey never gave their families the money. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Turkish media are talking about the news that the government of Turkey never paid the families the $20 million that Israel gave for compensation for the incident where the Mavi Marmara ship was intercepted in 2010 and 10 people were killed as they were attacking the Israeli paratroopers.
> 
> Israel refused to apologize and agreed to pay the money only after there were assurances that there would be no further legal claims.
> 
> According to the reports, Turkey never paid the families the money they were due, coming up with various insulting excuses.
> 
> Israel paid compensation for those killed on the Mavi Marmara.. Turkey never gave their families the money. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> 10 people were killed as they were attacking the Israeli paratroopers.


 
Only a Zionist can say something that stupid.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Responding to what they saw,” Zax wrote, “the anthologized writers took on subjects ranging from activism in the Shuafat Refugee Camp, the only Palestinian camp that falls under Israeli jurisdiction, to the world of Palestinian soccer.”

Wait, what?

Did Zax just call it “the only Palestinian camp that falls under Israeli jurisdiction?” 

How can that possibly be? The entire Chabon-Waldman book is about how the Palestinians are mercilessly “occupied” by the cruel Israelis. Their essays, and all the others in the book, are about how the Israelis subjugate, oppress and persecute the Palestinians.

How can the Israelis do all that subjugating, oppressing and persecuting, if nearly all the Palestinian refugee camps are not even under their jurisdiction?

Poor Zax. She just let the cat out of the bag. Her only hope is that nobody notices.

It’s the big dirty secret that the anti-occupation activists try so hard to keep in the closet—that more than 98 percent of the Palestinian Arabs don’t even live under Israeli control. They’re “occupied” by the Palestinian Authority (PA). Way back in 1995, Yitzhak Rabin withdrew Israel’s troops from the cities where nearly all the Palestinian Arabs reside.

That’s why, when Chabon, Waldman and their friends visited Palestinian cities, they didn’t see any Israeli governor or military administration. The Israelis left more than 20 years ago.

Chabon’s own essay in the book concerns one Sam Bahour, “a Palestinian-American businessman who moved to Ramallah to build the Palestinian economy in the wake of the Oslo peace accords, only to watch the Israeli occupation deepen around him.” What a remarkable statement! Ramallah is the de facto capital of the PA regime. There are no Israeli soldiers in Ramallah. Yet somehow Bahour, in Ramallah, is “watching the Israeli occupation deepen around him.”

But Chabon and Waldman can’t acknowledge any of this. It would mean no more lectures, cocktail parties or interviews with panting fans disguised as reporters. So they prefer to stick to what they, as novelists, know best: fiction. The fiction of “the Israeli occupation.”

(full article online)

Israel critics accidentally admit there is no ‘occupation’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrities, national leaders and prominent environmentalists and scientists are addressing the conference. Nations are committing to short- and long-term goals.

And when the Palestinian representative to the UN, Riyad Mansour, addressed the conference, he used his time to attack Israel.

After a perfunctory introduction about how important oceans are, Mansour went into his main topic, saying that as a "natural result of the three wars waged by Israel,"Palestinians cannot properly treat their water and are forced to dump sewage into the Mediterranean. He falsely charged Israel with deliberately attacking Gaza's power plant which stops water treatment operations and of preventing crucial wastewater equipment from entering Gaza.

Of course, he said nothing about the real reason of the electricity shortage in Gaza, which is that his Palestinian Authority is refusing to pay for fuel for the power plant and electricity that Israel provides.

(full article online)

UN holds a conference on sustaining oceans. "Palestine" uses it to bash Israel. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of Jews at the holiest Jewish site in a day is cause for anger. 200,000 Muslims at the holiest Jewish site usurped by Muslims to erase Jewish history is - nothing much.

Maybe Jews should learn to get angry every once in a while.

It is worth mentioning that when the Temple Mount was controlled by Jordan, the numbers of visitors to the site during Ramadan was significantly smaller than today. It is hard to know from newspaper stories at the time but it sounds like perhaps several thousand would pray there, rather than hundreds of thousands seen today.

Israel allows hundreds of thousands of Muslims to holiest Jewish site. Muslims seethe when Jews visit, though. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz reports that this was no ordinary Hamas terrorist, but "a senior figure in Hamas' explosives division" who had survive three Israeli assassination attempts.

His funeral was attended by hundreds:

(full article online)

Work accident! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Arutz-7:

 A Hamas terrorist tunnel was discovered under a school in Gaza run by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine (UNRWA), Israeli media reported on Friday.

The tunnel was discovered a week and a half ago, according to the reports.

The Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai, confirmed the discovery of the tunnel in a post on his Facebook page in Arabic.

“The tunnel was discovered underneath a school for boys in Al-Maazi...It is clear that the entire Arab world understands that it is the Hamas terror organization that destroys Gaza and eliminates any chance of a good future for Gazans,” wrote Mordechai.

Israel’s Ambassador to the United Nations Danny Danon reacted harshly to the revelation of the existence of the terror tunnel.

“This tunnel verifies what we have always know, that the cruelty of Hamas knows no bounds as they use the children of Gaza as human shields. Instead of UN schools serving as centers of learning and education, Hamas has turned them into terror bases for attacks on Israel,” said Ambassador Danon. 
------------

COGAT points to the Facebook page of the Maghazi Boys Prep School B in Gaza. The page hasn't been updated since 2014.

The school also had its own UNRWA school webpage, but UNRWA took all of those down after I discovered that they sometime posted antisemitism.

I don't know if UNRWA discovered this or it was discovered some other way. Waiting to hear the statement from UNRWA about this.

Report: Hamas Tunnel discovered underneath UNRWA school in Gaza ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

*Abbas appointment of murderer to Fatah Central Committee means salaries to terrorists will not stop - PMW Bulletins

Abbas' appointment of murderer 
to Fatah's Central Committee means  
"the prisoners or Martyrs' salaries [won't] be stopped"
says Fatah official*

*Terrorist prisoners are 
"our pride and the knights of the Palestinian people"*

 Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Despite the fact that the Palestinian Authority is being pressured by the international community to stop
glorifying murderers and stop paying salaries to terrorists, Abbas and the Fatah Movement recently appointed imprisoned murderer Karim Younes as member of Fatah's Central Committee, as documented by Palestinian Media Watch.


It's a familiar dynamic: the implementation of Islamism and the simultaneous occurrence of dead bodies. The mere mention of associating screams of _allahu akbar_ and the curious, almost inevitable occurrence of gunfire or explosions will elicit cries of "islamophobe'acy" and the usual “not connected with religion”, nonsense. But as we know, Islam's gee-had and Islam's piles of dead bodies are a matter of historical record. There simply is not any other ideology in the world today, religious or secular, whose adherents regularly and willfully murder unarmed civilians en masse, even when those civilians are Islamics. This pathology of hate and the damage it inflicts on the globe comes from the ideology. It's quite obvious where glorification of death comes from.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On this fourth day of the war pitting Israel against a coalition of Arab armies, the Jewish state has managed to avert near certain annihilation.

Israel’s defense forces are now fully in control of Judea and Samaria (the West Bank)—important territory from both a historical and strategical standpoint.

Along with the eastern front, the IDF has also neutralized the threat from Egypt in the South. Israel’s advance to the Suez Canal has tonight finally convinced President Gamal Abdel Nasser to accept a cease-fire.

(full article online)

Six-Day War Day 4 — Egypt and Jordan Defeated


----------



## Sixties Fan

There were other Jewish victims across the Middle East. While in Tunis researching a book on Jews of the Arab lands, I met with elderly Jews who vividly remembered that week in ’67, when a country that had treated them exceedingly well became simply unrecognizable.

They recalled how mobs took to the streets, targeting Jewish shops for destruction. They attacked the magnificent Grande Synagogue, whose enormous towering Jewish star was a testament to how tolerant Tunisian culture once had been.

The marauders turned their wrath on, of all places, the Kosher butcher shops on the Avenue de Paris, attacking them with odd ferocity and dragging carcasses of meat from the stores to the sidewalks. It was, I was told, a particularly gruesome sight.

Many Tunisian Jews left then and there, abandoning all they owned—homes, furniture, clothing. The expression I heard was “_la clef dans la verouille_“—they had left their key in the lock.

And Libya—yes, even Libya once had an important Jewish presence—was especially brutal to its Jews that week, who tried to barricade themselves in their homes to avoid the angry mobs.  “Jewish stores, homes, synagogues were burned and destroyed.  People were violated and killed,” and two families were murdered (except for one survivor who wasn’t there), said Vivienne Roumani, a Libyan Jew who made the 2007 film, _The Last Jews of Libya_. Later that month many of the Libyan Jews were evacuated to Italy.  It was no longer possible for them to remain safe in Libya.

(full article online)

During the Six-Day War, Some Arab Countries at War with Israel Treated Their Jewish Populations Terribly


----------



## Sixties Fan

* Thrall's claim that a "one-state solution" has "not been endorsed by a single Palestinian faction."

In fact, a number of Palestinian factions call for a single Palestinian state, including Hamas, Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, the Palestinian Liberation Front, and others. 

Thrall's shoddy, unsubstantiated screed against Israel rests on the fabrication of facts and the concealing of verifiable information that does not support his antagonistic views. Most disturbing, however, is that the piece amounts to a morally repugnant justification of the violence that has shattered so many families. 

It's hard to imagine _The New York Times_ proudly featuring a similar piece that clinically discusses the supposed positives of killing teens at a Manchester concert hall, running down pedestrians on a London street, or bombing a black church in the American south. That type of dehumanizing treatment is reserved for the murder of Israeli Jews.

(full article online)

CAMERA: NY Times: Nathan Thrall's Ode to Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan

Border Police arrest six terrorists, including three 'Shalit deal' terrorists.

Three 'Shalit deal' terrorists arrested


----------



## montelatici

The Hasbara has him working overtime, 5-6 posts in a row.  The guy thinks this is a blog.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> The Hasbara has him working overtime, 5-6 posts in a row.  The guy thinks this is a blog.



Well You always shout "hasbara", even when presented with PLO advisors that contradict Your agenda.
Seems to be Your automatic response.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is in Hamas's new policy document?

1. The document, which may be viewed in its entirety here, is clear about what constitutes Palestinian territory. It defines “Palestine” as follows: 

_Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west, and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit. It is the land and the home of the Palestinian people._

It continues:

_Jerusalem is the capital of Palestine. Its religious, historic and civilizational status is fundamental to the Arabs, Muslims and the world at large. Its Islamic and Christian holy places belong exclusively to the Palestinian people and to the Arab and Islamic Ummah. Not one stone of Jerusalem can be surrendered or relinquished. … The blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque belongs exclusively to our people and our Ummah, and the occupation has no right to it whatsoever. The occupation's plots, measures and attempts to judaize Al-Aqsa and divide it are null, void, and illegitimate._

2. The document is also explicit in its refusal to accept the legitimacy or existence of any Jewish state:

_The establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people and goes against their will and the will of the Ummah…. There shall be no recognition of the legitimacy of the Zionist entity…. Hamas believes that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea._

Just in case that wasn't clear:

_There is no alternative to a fully sovereign Palestinian State on the entire national Palestinian soil, with Jerusalem as its capital._

(full article online)

CAMERA: Backgrounder: New Hamas Platform


----------



## Sixties Fan

I've seen this claim before. But they include a screenshot:




Where, exactly, is Godot supporting killing civilians? (Later in the essay, the author characterizes Gadot's posts as "openly call[ing] for the death of women in a neighboring state.") 

On the contrary, Gadot is - like Wonder Woman - trying to save civilians, and only wants to fight the bad guys!

(full article online)

Oh, so THIS is the horrible thing Gal Gadot wrote about Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the start of 2017, tourism has infused $2.18 billion into the Israeli economy, according to figures published Thursday by Israel’s Tourism Ministry. The month of May saw 347,000 tourists enter Israel, an increase of 16.7 percent from May 2016.

Tourism Minister Yariv Levin attributed the tourism boom to the Israeli government’s marketing efforts.

“It’s not a coincidence; it’s a clear policy,” he said. “The positive trend that has continued for over six months is making a tremendous contribution to Israeli employment and the economy, and I’m convinced that if we work correctly, we’ll see this trend continue into the coming months.”

(full article online)

May 2017 Sets Monthly Record for Tourists Arriving in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sunday morning, a group of Jews touring on the Temple Mount were attacked by a Muslim stone-thrower from the direction of the mosques.

One of the men was lightly injured in the leg, but did not require evacuation for medical treatment.

The group’s visit then continued as planned.

In response to the stoning attack, the police, following the Jerusalem District Commander new instructions, and as part of their operational procedures to locate the suspects and presumably increase deterrence, closed the entrance to the Temple Mount to Muslim worshipers.

In the past, following Islamic attacks on the Temple Mount, the Jewish visitors are usually rushed off the Temple Mount, and often enough, no further Jewish visits are allowed for the day.

This represents a very interesting change in policy

Temple Mount Briefly Closed to Muslim Entrance Following AttackThe Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 17 Sivan 5777 – June 11, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In another egregious step towards claiming the whole of Jerusalem for the Muslim world, two Arab leaders said on Friday that the Western Wall, or Kotel, belongs exclusively to the Muslims. 

“It is an Islamic endowment that absolutely cannot belong to non-Muslims,” Mahmoud Habash, a Palestinian Authority Fatah official and President Mahmoud Abbas’s religious affairs advisor, declared during a sermon. “It is our property and endowment. It is impossible to concede one millimeter of it.”

Sheikh Ikarma Sabri, imam of the Al Aqsa Mosque on the Temple Mount, echoed his words on Friday, claiming the Western Wall as part of the Islamic Waqf that controls the Mount. 

Repeating the ludicrous Arab idea that Islam’s claim to Jerusalem predated that of Judaism, Sabri said that Israel was attempting to “convince the world” to “create” its right to sovereignty in Jerusalem.


Read more at Palestinian Official Declares Western Wall “Our Property”, Won’t Concede “One Millimeter”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Virtually all of the people UNRWA calls "Palestine refugees" live under PA control. Why should Israel have to take responsibility for people who claim to be refugees yet who have lived in "Palestine" all along?

Moreover, why doesn't the PA dismantle the camps - today? Why on Earth are humans kept in these camps when they live under PA rule where there is nothing stopping their leaders from building new houses for them?

But it gets worse. Going back in history...(from a Christian Science Monitor article from 1992)
------
But Baker's ignorance doesn't end there. After the 1948 war, UNRWA declared some of the Arabs in Israel to be "refugees" as well and wanted to "help" them. The new state of Israel informed UNRWA that not having the Arabs integrate into Israeli society as full citizens would be, and I quote, "repugnant." from UNRWA's 1950 report:

(full article online)

Astonishing ignorance from Luke Baker of Reuters (@LukeReuters) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt, _nrg _said, has been angered by talk that Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh might soon lead a delegation on a visit to Iran. According to the report, Sinwar was told that rapprochement between Hamas and Iran could prompt Egypt to nix plans to expand the hours of operation of the Rafah border crossing with Gaza and loosen travel restrictions.

The Egyptians, according to _nrg_, issued a clear directive to Hamas to not express support for Qatar amid the ongoing tensions between the Gulf emirate and a group of its regional neighbors — including Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, among others. Qatar’s backing of Hamas is one of the points of contention behind the dispute.

(full article online)

Report: Egypt Demands That Hamas Distance Itself From Iran


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, for the first time in the history of UCLA, we see BDS itself on the accused bench, with its deceitful tactics, immoral ideology and anti-peace stance brought to trial.

It is a historic moment.

BDS is not a new phenomenon; it is a brainchild of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al Husseini, who in April 1936 started the Arab Rejectionist movement (under the auspices of the Arab Higher Committee), and the first thing he did was to launch a boycott of Jewish agricultural products and a general strike against Jewish immigration to Mandatory Palestine from war-bound Europe.

The 1936 manifesto of the rejectionist movement was very similar to what BDS co-founder Omar Barghouti presented here at UCLA on January 15, 2014. It was brutal in its simplicity: Jews are not entitled to any form of self-determination in any part of Palestine, not even the size of a postage stamp — end of discussion!

(full article online)

Debating the Morality of the BDS Cult


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hasbara has him working overtime, 5-6 posts in a row.  The guy thinks this is a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well You always shout "hasbara", even when presented with PLO advisors that contradict Your agenda.
> Seems to be Your automatic response.
Click to expand...


No, it is material manipulated and produced by Hasbara sites.  You won't find that material in any serious site.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> What is in Hamas's new policy document?
> 
> 1. The document, which may be viewed in its entirety here, is clear about what constitutes Palestinian territory. It defines “Palestine” as follows:
> 
> _Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west, and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit. It is the land and the home of the Palestinian people._
> 
> It continues:
> 
> _Jerusalem is the capital of Palestine. Its religious, historic and civilizational status is fundamental to the Arabs, Muslims and the world at large. Its Islamic and Christian holy places belong exclusively to the Palestinian people and to the Arab and Islamic Ummah. Not one stone of Jerusalem can be surrendered or relinquished. … The blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque belongs exclusively to our people and our Ummah, and the occupation has no right to it whatsoever. The occupation's plots, measures and attempts to judaize Al-Aqsa and divide it are null, void, and illegitimate._
> 
> 2. The document is also explicit in its refusal to accept the legitimacy or existence of any Jewish state:
> 
> _The establishment of “Israel” is entirely illegal and contravenes the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people and goes against their will and the will of the Ummah…. There shall be no recognition of the legitimacy of the Zionist entity…. Hamas believes that no part of the land of Palestine shall be compromised or conceded, irrespective of the causes, the circumstances and the pressures and no matter how long the occupation lasts. Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea._
> 
> Just in case that wasn't clear:
> 
> _There is no alternative to a fully sovereign Palestinian State on the entire national Palestinian soil, with Jerusalem as its capital._
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Backgrounder: New Hamas Platform



From CAMERA! It must be true. LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

[If only the Jew Haters at the UN would stop with their Comedy Acts]

Not only has the UN elevated the Palestinian issue into a false crisis, but it has now retroactively declared that this crisis started in 1967, with "occupation." So Darfur is no longer the first protection crisis, but "Israeli occupation" is.

Yet the Palestinian Arabs who lived in much worse conditions in the territories before 1967 are not considered to have been in "crisis" by this UN definition. Similarly, the Palestinians who live in worse conditions in Syria and Lebanon and even in some Jordanian camps are not considered to be part of this "protection crisis." No, the only people who need "protection" are the ones for which Israel can be blamed. Apparently, taking a half hour to go through a checkpoint to get to a job in Israel is a "crisis."

The UN retroactively declares "occupation" to be a 50 year "protection crisis" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A top official of the Palestinian Authority has donated an unspecified amount of money – described only as "tens of thousands of shekels" – to Rambam Hospital in Haifa. He was long treated there for cancer, saw the many children and adults from Gaza receiving similar treatment there, and decided that he wanted to share in the kindness.

"Medicine is a bridge between people," said the man, who refused to have his photograph publicized and who is known only as M.

Some 1,200 residents of Hamas-run Gaza and of the Fatah-run Palestinian Authority receive medical treatment in Rambam Hospital each year. Among them this year was M., a man in his 40's, who was diagnosed with a malignant growth in an unspecified area of his body. He received several rounds of treatment in Rambam, and credits the hospital staff with saving his life.

(full article online)

Senior PA official donates to Rambam Hospital in Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Conn Mac Gabhann visited Israel with a delegation called the Holy Land Coordination Group, purportedly to “better understand the political situation of the region.” Unfortunately though, it doesn’t seem that he gained much understanding at all.

The Holy Land Coordination Group aims to support Christian communities in Israel and the Palestinian areas, yet seems to have visited with a political agenda to promote the false black-and-white, one-sided view of the conflict where Israel is at fault for everything and Palestinians are blameless. It’s only once you reach the end of the article that part of this agenda becomes clear – the trip appears to have been funded by Trócaire, which supports BDS, spreads biased and false information on Israel, and funds a long list of political, extremist, anti-Israel NGOs. 

On visiting Gaza, Conn Mac Gabhann says its Palestinians “have been subject to an Israeli siege-like situation” since Hamas took over in 2007. He omits that Gaza is also under an Egyptian blockade, and doesn’t ask, or answer the obvious questions as to why Gaza is in this situation.

Why is Gaza governed by Hamas; what happened before that? Israel unilaterally withdrew from Gaza in 2005, uprooting 8,000 Jews from their homes. Then in 2007, in a violent battle between Hamas and Fatah, Hamas killed and expelled Fatah members, taking control of the Gaza Strip.

So what is the reason for the “siege-like situation?” Hamas turned Gaza into a rocket-launching pad, firing tens of thousands of rockets into Israel over the past 10 years, killing dozens of Israelis. Israel is constantly having to work to stop Hamas smuggling weapons into Gaza by sea and land, and through tunnels. At the same time, Palestinian terrorists have attempted to infiltrate into Israel to carry out attacks, through the crossings, over or through the fence, and through tunnels. To defend against the attack tunnels, Israel is now building an underground barrier along the border.

(full article online)

Ignoring Israeli History Won't Make It Go Away | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Sunday Times fails to differentiate between areas such as Gush Etzion, outlying settlements that are located in more isolated areas, and settlement outposts that have been built without government permission and are illegal according to Israeli law.




Instead, the article makes a serious generalization by referring to settlements as “illegally built on Palestinian land seized by settlers after the Six Day War of 1967.” The land was, of course, under Jordanian occupation when Israel took control in 1967. Gush Etzion had existed on land bought and paid for by its Jewish residents before they were driven from the land in the 1948 War of Independence. It simply wasn’t “Palestinian land” and the charge that it was illegal is disputed by Israel as well as some scholars of international law.

It’s also worth noting the somewhat sensationalized headline and accompanying photo:

(full article online)

Settlement Tourism No Holiday For The Sunday Times | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looks like Thom Yorke of Radiohead has joined countless other rockers giving the boycotters the finger, this time from the pages of _Rolling Stone_ magazine (which, apparently, is still published), a turn of events that got me reflecting on previous instances and thoughts regarding BDS and celebrity.
--------
Finally, the whole celebrity boycott plan rests of the assumption that a nation which has withstood invasion, war, terror, economic blockade and decades of propaganda assault to build a vibrant and successful nation are going to buckle because Elvis Costello screws his Israel fans, or Roger Waters say something mean whenever his nurses at the geriatric ward let him near a computer. 

(full article online)

Rock On! (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

I suspect that for most of us, the notion of forced religion seems totalitarian or even an absurdity. But as we know, breaking an islamo-commandment is a capital offense if the right people get their hands on you.



PA religious authority: "Breaking the Ramadan fast in public is one of the greatest sins" - PMW Bulletins

PMW Bulletins
PA religious authority: "Breaking the Ramadan fast in public is one of the greatest sins"
by Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
June 11, 2017   


Share |
The PA's Supreme Fatwa Council:
"Breaking the Ramadan fast in public
is one of the greatest sins"

Quoting Islam's Prophet Muhammad:
"Whoever stops fasting on Ramadan 
has renounced Islam...
[the shedding of] his blood is permitted"


There is a reason why the Cult of islamism is proving to be among the greatest of hindrances to humanity. Two things to bear in mind when considering the mechanics and ideological substance of lslamist forced religion: 1.) It is a doctrinal element of Islamism as prescribed by its inventor, muhammud (swish),  and 2.) Islamism has never been reformed and so has never been made compatible with the modern age through an enlightenment movement in the Muhammedan world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Op-ed: The 50th anniversary of the Six-Day War is an opportunity to remember that the war broke out because of annihilation plans, before there even was an occupation. The Palestinians could have founded a state and improved their situation a long time ago, but have instead become completely addicted to victimization.

Ynetnews Opinion - The occupation festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We will not accept a boycott of Jerusalem or any part of it," he said. "Anyone who wants to learn from our experience and expertise on the war on terror is invited to the Public Security Ministry, even if it is in the eastern part of the city. The German government has to reconsider its policy. It is time to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and respect our sovereignty over the city."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=43047


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[Was Ramadan ever peaceful?]
[Why do some Muslims insist in breaking the rules of Ramadan and do war with others?]

Ramadan, the nine month of the Islamic calendar is all about respect, compassion, love of the other and self-restraint. Self-restraint from thinking ill, doing ill and speaking ill such as backbiting and gossip:

----
Ramadan is not this, it is the entire contrary. It is a month of testing and endurance, a month of prayer and piety, a month of giving and helping out the other. It is a month of peace with oneself and the whole world.

(full article online

Ramadan Is Here but Muslim World Is Not in Peace with Itself


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to a recent report published at _Tablet_, the Rockefeller Brothers Fund (RBF) has supported “groups working to advance a boycott of the world’s only Jewish state” with “at least $880,000” since 2013, and this support for BDS advocates “is virtually unique among major American institutional funders.” 

It is interesting to note in this context that in 2013, the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) listed ten of the “worst of the worst” groups engaged in vicious anti-Israel activism that seeks to de-legitimize the Jewish state as “the worst violator of international human rights.” Among the groups listed by the ADL is the misleadingly named Jewish Voice for Peace – which received $140,000 from RBF in 2015.

Playing dumb about BDS at the Rockefeller Brothers Fund (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz destroys Haaretz' narrative of "ultra-right wing intransigent Netanyahu" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

But we don't need to research the professors or the Center for Palestine Studies behind this initiative to see that it is anti-Israel.  We only need to look at the poster advertising the program:





Yes, the graphic being used is The Map That Lies, the thoroughly debunkedpiece of propaganda that has already prompted MSNBC to apologize for showing it on air and prompted McGraw-Hill to withdraw and destroy an entire textbook that included it because it is a set of indefensible lies.

This isn't education. This is anti-Israel indoctrination.

(full article online)

Columbia University poisoning K-12 teachers with anti-Israel propaganda ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It isn't easy to get rid of an entrenched 70 year old bureaucracy - but with some willpower, it is possible. And getting rid of UNRWA will be good for the entire Middle East.

The first and most important thing that needs to be done is to get the Gulf states on board with the plan. The oil-rich states need brainpower and the next generation of workers, and among Arabs, Palestinians are the best educated and hardest working of all Arabs. Dubai and Saudi Arabia want to diversify their economic base beyond oil, and they want to do it if possible with Arab talent. The fit is obvious.

Palestinians have already been instrumental in building much of the Gulf, but they didn't have citizenship rights. It is time for the US to pressure the newly friendly Sunni Gulf states aligning against the Shiites to allow Palestinians from Lebanon, Jordan and Syria - and Gaza! - to immigrate and become citizens. The program would be voluntary but it would be very popular, as past experience with limited granting of citizenship to Palestinians in Egypt and Lebanon show. It is an investment that would pay off for everyone.

The Gulf states can in turn pressure the Arab League to rescind its racist decision from the 1950s to not allow Palestinians to become citizens.

(full article online)

How to dismantle @UNRWA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the terrorist leaders of Gaza in a political vise in the Strip, Cairo reportedly believes it has more leverage

Egypt said to offer Hamas electricity in exchange for 17 wanted men


----------



## Sixties Fan

Legislation to end funding for NGOs that are vehicles for incitement and anti-Semitism passes final vote in upper house of Swiss parliament.

Swiss parliament votes to end funding of anti-Semitic NGOs


----------



## Hollie

It's Ram'adon 'a ding dong and the angry Ram'adoners in the Fatah franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl., inc., in a show of that Ram'odon spirit,  are offering a lovely candle lit dinner time for their gorging, gluttonous compatriots.

Palestinians Request Israel Slash Gaza Electricity to 2 Hours Per Day


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Again it bears to ask:
WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]

Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.

(full article online)

Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’


----------



## Sixties Fan

One might think that Arab Gulf states had never offered to improve ties with Israel at all, given this behavior. And yet, just last month, a report in _The Wall Street Journal_ contended the Gulf nations indeed made such an offer as part of an initiative to restart Israeli efforts to reach a diplomatic agreement with the Palestinian Authority.

“We no longer see Israel as an enemy, but a potential opportunity,” one senior Arab official involved in the talks allegedly told the _WSJ_.

(full article online)

Kuwait Trying to Block Israeli Security Council Seat in 2019The Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 20 Sivan 5777 – June 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

These homes belong to Bedouins who accepted the package the state of Israel has given them. 

I don’t think people from Gush Katif or Amona received such luxurious solutions.

The next time someone claims Israel is trying to kick Bedouins out, please show them these castles.







(full article, photos and videos online)

These are Bedouin Homes – Saving the Negev (Part 1)The Jewish Press | Ari Fuld | 19 Sivan 5777 – June 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are 58 Palestinian refugee camps in the Middle East. With the implementation of the Oslo Accords in the 1990s, 26 of these camps fell under Palestinian control. Yet there was no any indication that a single Palestinian camp was about to be closed. It was clear that the Palestinian Authority wanted these camps to be retained despite the advent of Palestinian self-government. Even the new Palestinian city in the West Bank, Rawabi, was built not for refugees, but rather for upper middle class Palestinians who could afford it.

(ful article online)

Untying the Gordian Knot of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas doesn’t just celebrate violence – its leaders actively incite violence against Israeli civilians. It’s what they teach their kids in schools. It’s what they show on TV. During the recent wave of terror, Hamas even released multiple graphic videos explaining how to stab Israelis.

(full article online)

4 Reasons Why Hamas Is A Terror Organization |


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There are 58 Palestinian refugee camps in the Middle East. With the implementation of the Oslo Accords in the 1990s, 26 of these camps fell under Palestinian control. Yet there was no any indication that a single Palestinian camp was about to be closed. It was clear that the Palestinian Authority wanted these camps to be retained despite the advent of Palestinian self-government. Even the new Palestinian city in the West Bank, Rawabi, was built not for refugees, but rather for upper middle class Palestinians who could afford it.
> 
> (ful article online)
> 
> Untying the Gordian Knot of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict


The "PA" in the West Bank is a foreign appointed and supported oligarchy. Define an oligarchy and you have defined the West Bank.

Refugees have the right to return to their homes and properties. The refugees in the West Bank and Gaza did not have their homes and properties in the West Bank or Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas doesn’t just celebrate violence – its leaders actively incite violence against Israeli civilians. It’s what they teach their kids in schools. It’s what they show on TV. During the recent wave of terror, Hamas even released multiple graphic videos explaining how to stab Israelis.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 4 Reasons Why Hamas Is A Terror Organization |


Are illegal settlers "innocent civilians?"


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas doesn’t just celebrate violence – its leaders actively incite violence against Israeli civilians. It’s what they teach their kids in schools. It’s what they show on TV. During the recent wave of terror, Hamas even released multiple graphic videos explaining how to stab Israelis.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 4 Reasons Why Hamas Is A Terror Organization |
> 
> 
> 
> Are illegal settlers "innocent civilians?"
Click to expand...


What a vile ideology!  And according to you, even ppl living within the Green Line are "illegal settlers."


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> [Again it bears to ask:
> WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]
> 
> Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’


Israel's attack on the Gaza power plant on Tuesday is likely to fuel speculation that the enclave's civilian infrastructure is being deliberately targeted in the continuing war against Hamas.

The Israeli army has said previously that it does not target critical non-military facilities, insisting that it is seeking to destroy terrorist targets such as tunnels and rockets that are fired into Israel. It did not immediately comment on the power station shelling, reportedly by tanks. It was "simply not known" what had happened, one official told the Guardian.
Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 58 Palestinian refugee camps in the Middle East. With the implementation of the Oslo Accords in the 1990s, 26 of these camps fell under Palestinian control. Yet there was no any indication that a single Palestinian camp was about to be closed. It was clear that the Palestinian Authority wanted these camps to be retained despite the advent of Palestinian self-government. Even the new Palestinian city in the West Bank, Rawabi, was built not for refugees, but rather for upper middle class Palestinians who could afford it.
> 
> (ful article online)
> 
> Untying the Gordian Knot of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict
> 
> 
> 
> The "PA" in the West Bank is a foreign appointed and supported oligarchy. Define an oligarchy and you have defined the West Bank.
> 
> Refugees have the right to return to their homes and properties. The refugees in the West Bank and Gaza did not have their homes and properties in the West Bank or Gaza.
Click to expand...


Your goofy conspiracy theories really aren't taken seriously.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Again it bears to ask:
> WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]
> 
> Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's attack on the Gaza power plant on Tuesday is likely to fuel speculation that the enclave's civilian infrastructure is being deliberately targeted in the continuing war against Hamas.
> 
> The Israeli army has said previously that it does not target critical non-military facilities, insisting that it is seeking to destroy terrorist targets such as tunnels and rockets that are fired into Israel. It did not immediately comment on the power station shelling, reportedly by tanks. It was "simply not known" what had happened, one official told the Guardian.
> Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure
Click to expand...

That's a 3 year old article.


----------



## fanger

Israel continues to control what happens in Gaza even after implementing its disengagement plan in 2005 and, therefore, bears significant responsibility for this state of affairs:


Israel prevents the repair and restoration of the power station it bombed in 2006, keeping it from operating at full capacity.
Israel compels Gaza residents to purchase Israeli fuel exclusively, and to so for the same price paid inside Israel. The immense disparity between the economy of the West Bank and Gaza Strip and Israel’s means that both the Palestinian authorities and Palestinian private individuals have difficulty meeting the cost and are unable to buy sufficient amounts of diesel.
Israel delays or prevents repairs to the power grid and imposes restrictions on bringing spare parts into Gaza. It also impedes repairs to Gaza infrastructure damaged in Israeli raids, as well as preventing upgrades to dated infrastructure.
Israel cannot shirk its responsibility for Gaza’s electricity crisis


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Again it bears to ask:
> WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]
> 
> Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's attack on the Gaza power plant on Tuesday is likely to fuel speculation that the enclave's civilian infrastructure is being deliberately targeted in the continuing war against Hamas.
> 
> The Israeli army has said previously that it does not target critical non-military facilities, insisting that it is seeking to destroy terrorist targets such as tunnels and rockets that are fired into Israel. It did not immediately comment on the power station shelling, reportedly by tanks. It was "simply not known" what had happened, one official told the Guardian.
> Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a 3 year old article.
Click to expand...

The people of Gaza have suffered israeli collective punishment much longer than 3 years


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Again it bears to ask:
> WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]
> 
> Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's attack on the Gaza power plant on Tuesday is likely to fuel speculation that the enclave's civilian infrastructure is being deliberately targeted in the continuing war against Hamas.
> 
> The Israeli army has said previously that it does not target critical non-military facilities, insisting that it is seeking to destroy terrorist targets such as tunnels and rockets that are fired into Israel. It did not immediately comment on the power station shelling, reportedly by tanks. It was "simply not known" what had happened, one official told the Guardian.
> Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a 3 year old article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of Gaza have suffered israeli collective punishment much longer than 3 years
Click to expand...

Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Israel continues to control what happens in Gaza even after implementing its disengagement plan in 2005 and, therefore, bears significant responsibility for this state of affairs:
> 
> 
> Israel prevents the repair and restoration of the power station it bombed in 2006, keeping it from operating at full capacity.
> Israel compels Gaza residents to purchase Israeli fuel exclusively, and to so for the same price paid inside Israel. The immense disparity between the economy of the West Bank and Gaza Strip and Israel’s means that both the Palestinian authorities and Palestinian private individuals have difficulty meeting the cost and are unable to buy sufficient amounts of diesel.
> Israel delays or prevents repairs to the power grid and imposes restrictions on bringing spare parts into Gaza. It also impedes repairs to Gaza infrastructure damaged in Israeli raids, as well as preventing upgrades to dated infrastructure.
> Israel cannot shirk its responsibility for Gaza’s electricity crisis



You can blame your heroes in Fatah'istan.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Again it bears to ask:
> WHY, with all the MILLIONS that UNWRA gets, and so does Hamas, doesn't Gaza have its full infrastructure for electricity and water?  ]
> 
> Both Israel and the PA charge that Hamas would have the money to supply Gaza’s power needs if it didn’t expend a large part of its resources on armament and preparation for future conflict with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hamas warns Gaza electricity cut will lead to ‘explosion’
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's attack on the Gaza power plant on Tuesday is likely to fuel speculation that the enclave's civilian infrastructure is being deliberately targeted in the continuing war against Hamas.
> 
> The Israeli army has said previously that it does not target critical non-military facilities, insisting that it is seeking to destroy terrorist targets such as tunnels and rockets that are fired into Israel. It did not immediately comment on the power station shelling, reportedly by tanks. It was "simply not known" what had happened, one official told the Guardian.
> Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a 3 year old article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of Gaza have suffered israeli collective punishment much longer than 3 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic terrorism carries consequences.
Click to expand...

collective punishment carries consequences


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does anyone seriously believe that the Arab and Muslim masses, who have to deal with massive unemployment, dictatorships and terrorism, really care whether the US embassy moves from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem?

The Palestinians were hoping that the Arab and Muslim masses would erupt over the Jewish visits to the Temple Mount, but most Arabs and Muslims remain indifferent. In fact, the Arabs and Muslims do not really care about the Palestinians; they have long turned their backs on their Palestinian brothers, who are today almost entirely dependent on American and European funding.

Moving the US embassy to Jerusalem will not lead to more anarchy. Christians in Egypt and Iraq are not being killed because of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Syrians are not being systematically slaughtered because of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. The Islamic State terror group is not butchering innocent civilians in the Arab world and some Western countries because it is upset with Jewish visits to the Temple Mount or settlement construction.

(full article online)

How to Send the Wrong Message to Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abu Hasna had previously suggested charging countries a mandatory fee for the poor oppressed potential members of ISIS and their personal UN agency. In all fairness, Abu Hasna does lie a lot.

Abu Hasna alleges that in Gaza, "There's no electricity. It means there's no water. And you don't -- they don't have anything."

So everyone in Gaza must be dead. Or a member of ISIS.

But it's vitally important to remember that without the UNRWA everyone in Gaza will join ISIS.

(full article online)

UNRWA: If You Don't Give the Palestinians Money, They'll All Join ISIS


----------



## Sixties Fan

And this is from yesterday:

“The High Commissioner notes the repeated failure to comply with the calls for accountability made by the entire human rights system and urges Israel to conduct prompt, impartial and independent investigations of all alleged violations of international human rights law and all allegations of international crimes,” the report said. Zeid's report also noted “the State of Palestine's non-compliance with the calls for accountability and urges the State of Palestine to conduct prompt, impartial and independent investigations of all alleged violations of international human rights law and all allegations of international crimes.” The report looked set to *ignite further debate* at the U.N. Human Rights Council, where the United States said last week it was reviewing its membership due to what it calls a “chronic anti-Israel bias.” ["_Israel, Palestinians have failed to prosecute war crimes: U.N._", *Reuters*, June 12, 2017]Zeid Ra'ad al-Hussein first got our attention in April. It was one of those cases we described above - a public figure lecturing others, in this case the authorities in Jordan where Prince Zeid (his other name) happens to be a member of the royal family.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 13-Jun-17: We think we now have a deeper understanding of the human rights industry


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Joooos made me do it !  ]

“These measures are not optional extras. They are human rights obligations which are essential to ensuring women’s safety and human rights. But many States seem to lack understanding of their requirement to combat gender-based violence, which includes offering shelters and protection measures,” Šimonović said.

But when it came time for delegates to comment on the report, every single Arab participant in the forum stated that, in the end, when an Arab husband beats up his wife in Ramallah, it’s because of the Israeli “occupation.”

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ving-arab-men-to-beat-their-wives/2017/06/13/


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [The Joooos made me do it !  ]
> 
> “These measures are not optional extras. They are human rights obligations which are essential to ensuring women’s safety and human rights. But many States seem to lack understanding of their requirement to combat gender-based violence, which includes offering shelters and protection measures,” Šimonović said.
> 
> But when it came time for delegates to comment on the report, every single Arab participant in the forum stated that, in the end, when an Arab husband beats up his wife in Ramallah, it’s because of the Israeli “occupation.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN Delegates: Israeli Occupation Driving Arab Men to Beat their WivesThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 19 Sivan 5777 – June 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com



Wow.


----------



## Hollie

I think it's important to understand that one cannot disassociate the behavior of Islamic mass murder / suicide as a religious perspective when the act is so closely linked to the worship of an Arab warlord that includes rewards in heaven in exchange for a specific behavior. When the act of mass murder / suicide or murder in the name of the religion is committed with the intention of achieving goals promoted by the politico-religious ideology, the act is a function of the ideology.

The acts of mass murder / suicide was not committed for personal aggrandizement or for monetary gains. They were committed in exchange for rewards that are promised as a part of the politico-religious ideology. 

The religious motivations could not be more clearly defined.




*
PA TV’s “heroic prisoner,” representing “pride and honor,” is mastermind of murders of 14 - PMW Bulletins


PA TV's "heroic prisoner,"
 representing "pride and honor,"
is mastermind of murders of 14 *

*The PA has rewarded terrorist Nasser Awais 
with more than half a million shekels ($147,000) 
 for planning terror attacks in which 14 were murdered*

*Mahmoud Abbas insists on continuing 
to pay salaries to terrorist prisoners*


----------



## montelatici

How well the Israeli Jews treat Arab Israelis in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> How well the Israeli Jews treat Arab Israelis in Tel Aviv.



Where is the whole video?
What happened which led to it?

?????

According to what I found, they were arresting a stone thrower.

Stones do kill.

Do you have any problems with stone throwers, who become killers, being arrested?

I say: more need to be arrested.

BTW :  the video is from 2011.

Israeli law has become even harder on stone throwers.

Let them cry and play the "victim" card.


----------



## montelatici

It is so hilarious to hear a Jew complain about others using the "victim card".  You people use it to oppress millions of non-Jews under your rule.


----------



## montelatici

Nice guys those Israeli Army Rabbis.

*"Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape*

He appeared to defend the practice, writing that soldiers were allowed to “satisfy the evil inclination *by lying with attractive Gentile women against their will*, out of consideration for the difficulties faced by the soldiers”.

Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Nice guys those Israeli Army Rabbis.
> 
> *"Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape*
> 
> He appeared to defend the practice, writing that soldiers were allowed to “satisfy the evil inclination *by lying with attractive Gentile women against their will*, out of consideration for the difficulties faced by the soldiers”.
> 
> Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape



How typical. When your cut and paste YouTube video totally failed to represent what you hoped for, you retreated to an article that has nothing to do with the thread.

You poor, dear. Care for some catholic priest / Catholic Church / young boy news articles?


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Nice guys those Israeli Army Rabbis.
> 
> *"Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape*
> 
> He appeared to defend the practice, writing that soldiers were allowed to “satisfy the evil inclination *by lying with attractive Gentile women against their will*, out of consideration for the difficulties faced by the soldiers”.
> 
> Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape



Never, EVER, follow up any story.  Good for ya!!!

Eyal Karim - Wikipedia

*Appointment as Chief Rabbi of IDF[edit]*
In 2016, Karim was nominated to serve as the head of the Military Rabbinate of the IDF. The nomination was criticized over 2002 remarks in which Karim appeared to suggest that soldiers were allowed to commit rape during wartime against gentiles and that women were forbidden from serving in the IDF.[1] After the controversy, Karim said that his remarks about rape during wartime were not meant to imply in the modern era.[1] Meretz leader Zehava Gal-On said Karim was not "suitable" for the role because of the remarks. Yair Lapid said Karim should disavow his remarks in regards to feor he should not be the chief military rabbi.[1]

Later that year, more controversy arose after further comments from Karim were unearthed. Karim said women were inherently unreliable to give testimony in court, that gay people should be treated as "sick or deformed" individuals, and that Palestinian attackers should not be treated as human beings, but as "animals."[2]

Galon, along with two fellow Meretz members of Knesset, brought a petition to the Supreme Court of Israel to prevent Karim's appointment. The court suspended Karim's appointment and asked him to clarify his remarks.[3] In November 2016, the Meretz MKs released a statement saying they accepted Karim's explanation and withdrew their petition.[3]

In December 2016, Karim was sworn in as IDF chief rabbi.[4]

--------

PS:  there are NO non-Jews under Israeli "rule".   Habibi, except in your Jihadist brain


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guys those Israeli Army Rabbis.
> 
> *"Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape*
> 
> He appeared to defend the practice, writing that soldiers were allowed to “satisfy the evil inclination *by lying with attractive Gentile women against their will*, out of consideration for the difficulties faced by the soldiers”.
> 
> Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, EVER, follow up any story.  Good for ya!!!
> 
> Eyal Karim - Wikipedia
> 
> *Appointment as Chief Rabbi of IDF[edit]*
> In 2016, Karim was nominated to serve as the head of the Military Rabbinate of the IDF. The nomination was criticized over 2002 remarks in which Karim appeared to suggest that soldiers were allowed to commit rape during wartime against gentiles and that women were forbidden from serving in the IDF.[1] After the controversy, Karim said that his remarks about rape during wartime were not meant to imply in the modern era.[1] Meretz leader Zehava Gal-On said Karim was not "suitable" for the role because of the remarks. Yair Lapid said Karim should disavow his remarks in regards to feor he should not be the chief military rabbi.[1]
> 
> Later that year, more controversy arose after further comments from Karim were unearthed. Karim said women were inherently unreliable to give testimony in court, that gay people should be treated as "sick or deformed" individuals, and that Palestinian attackers should not be treated as human beings, but as "animals."[2]
> 
> Galon, along with two fellow Meretz members of Knesset, brought a petition to the Supreme Court of Israel to prevent Karim's appointment. The court suspended Karim's appointment and asked him to clarify his remarks.[3] In November 2016, the Meretz MKs released a statement saying they accepted Karim's explanation and withdrew their petition.[3]
> 
> In December 2016, Karim was sworn in as IDF chief rabbi.[4]
> 
> --------
> 
> PS:  there are NO non-Jews under Israeli "rule".   Habibi, except in your Jihadist brain
Click to expand...


So, the non-Jews in Gaza the WB and East Jerusalem are not under Israeli rule.  You people are maniacs.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guys those Israeli Army Rabbis.
> 
> *"Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape*
> 
> He appeared to defend the practice, writing that soldiers were allowed to “satisfy the evil inclination *by lying with attractive Gentile women against their will*, out of consideration for the difficulties faced by the soldiers”.
> 
> Israeli army picks rabbi who sanctioned wartime rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, EVER, follow up any story.  Good for ya!!!
> 
> Eyal Karim - Wikipedia
> 
> *Appointment as Chief Rabbi of IDF[edit]*
> In 2016, Karim was nominated to serve as the head of the Military Rabbinate of the IDF. The nomination was criticized over 2002 remarks in which Karim appeared to suggest that soldiers were allowed to commit rape during wartime against gentiles and that women were forbidden from serving in the IDF.[1] After the controversy, Karim said that his remarks about rape during wartime were not meant to imply in the modern era.[1] Meretz leader Zehava Gal-On said Karim was not "suitable" for the role because of the remarks. Yair Lapid said Karim should disavow his remarks in regards to feor he should not be the chief military rabbi.[1]
> 
> Later that year, more controversy arose after further comments from Karim were unearthed. Karim said women were inherently unreliable to give testimony in court, that gay people should be treated as "sick or deformed" individuals, and that Palestinian attackers should not be treated as human beings, but as "animals."[2]
> 
> Galon, along with two fellow Meretz members of Knesset, brought a petition to the Supreme Court of Israel to prevent Karim's appointment. The court suspended Karim's appointment and asked him to clarify his remarks.[3] In November 2016, the Meretz MKs released a statement saying they accepted Karim's explanation and withdrew their petition.[3]
> 
> In December 2016, Karim was sworn in as IDF chief rabbi.[4]
> 
> --------
> 
> PS:  there are NO non-Jews under Israeli "rule".   Habibi, except in your Jihadist brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the non-Jews in Gaza the WB and East Jerusalem are not under Israeli rule.  You people are maniacs.
Click to expand...


I think it's more a case of your limited education that causes you confusion with terms and definitions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And that brings up the next difference between sharia and halacha: Societies based on sharia law, loosely or strictly, force non-Muslims to adhere to that law as well. The constitutions of Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Iran and other countries specifically say that Sharia or Koranic law are major parts of their legal system.

Oh, and so does the constitution of "Palestine". Article 4, paragraph 2, says "The principles of Islamic Shari’a shall be the main source of legislation."

Israel does not base its legal system on halacha. And very few people want it to, at least before the Messiah's arrival. But Sharia is not merely a personal legal system; it is meant to be enforced on a national or pan-Muslim basis.

(full article online)

The differences between halacha and sharia ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*[Highlighted text translated as: “or the invasions of Gaza (evacuated in 2005 but still besieged) by the Israeli army in 2008, 2011, 2012 and 2014 will not change the deal and the structural nature of this deadlock.”]*

We learn that Israel “invaded” the Gaza Strip four times in the last 10 years.

Surprising news, given that the IDF only entered Gaza during Operations Cast Lead & Protective Edge in 2008-2009 and 2014 respectively.

There was also a conflict between Hamas and Israel in 2012, but the IDF did not lead an “invasion” of the Gaza Strip because the operation never involved more than aerial strikes against Hamas’s terrorist infrastructure.

As for the supposed “invasion of 2011,” what in the world is Mohamedou referring to? There simply was no IDF operation against Hamas in Gaza that year.

It is also interesting to note that the article fails to mention Palestinian terror attacks against Israelis or Hamas’ indiscriminate rocket fire. Mohamedou tries to put the blame entirely on Israel for the situation of the Palestinians.

(full article online)

Academic Makes Up Non-Existent 'Gaza Invasions' | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is in talks with Egypt and the European Union to head of an impending humanitarian disaster in the Gaza Strip amid an escalating dispute over electricity supply to the Hamas-run Palestinian enclave, according to a report on Wednesday.

Israel said in talks with Egypt, EU in bid to avert Gaza electricity crisis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Officials say Ramallah has reduced the money it gives for healthcare from $4 million to $500,000, leaving patients without medicine and equipment. As power is cut, it will only get worse

(full article online)

With Gaza ailing, PA accused of slashing medical aid by nearly 90%


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ever since 1979, the last Friday of Ramadan is Al Quds Day: described as a day to support Palestinians and also to work for the destruction of Israel. #alqudsday #يوم_القدس


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Minister Gerry Brownlee confirmed diplomatic ties between the two countries had been restored.

"What the letter indicated was that New Zealand wanted to resume diplomatic relations with Israel and regretted that there'd been fallout from the co-sponsorship of the resolution," he told Morning Report.Longtime bile-filled editorial cartoonist Malcolm Evans responded this way:





Evans has always shown intense hatred towards Israel in his cartoons:

(full article online)

Antisemitic NZ cartoonist fumes over re-establishment of relations with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Contrary to what the US was told, Abbas and PA officials tell Palestinians that the salaries will never be stopped:

PLO Prisoners' Affairs' Commission director:
"In response to American Secretary of State [Rex Tillerson's] statements about stopping the allowances... Karake emphasized that the Palestinian leadership will not submit to any pressure, and that the aid to the families of the prisoners and Martyrs is a national, moral, and human responsibility. He also rejected all the terms and concepts that define the prisoners and Martyrs as 'terrorists'"

PLO Prisoners' Affairs' Commission director [April 29, 2017]:
"The President [Abbas] emphasized his absolute refusal of the Israeli demands to stop the allowances of the families of the prisoners and Martyrs (_Shahids_), and emphasized his absolute support for them (i.e., for the payments)'" 

PA Ministry of Information:
"Martyrs" deserve payments because they are not "highway robbers, but people who sacrificed their lives and freedom"

PLO official Ahmed Majdalani:
"... calmed the prisoners and Martyrs' families [saying] that the Palestinian leadership will not submit to the occupation's laws and will continue to be loyal to the Martyrs' blood and the prisoners' suffering."

(full article online)

Did the PA lie to the US Secretary of State? - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another part of the problem is the _New York Times_ focusing on the Gregorian calendar rather than the Jewish calendar. The non-modest, non-small events in Israel were mainly keyed to the Jewish calendar, which includes a Jerusalem Day, or Yom Yerushalayim, marking the reunification of Israel’s capital city in 1967.

It just so happened that I was in Israel for Jerusalem Day and was able to see with my own eyes the anniversary events. There were fireworks in the night sky. There was a huge outdoor concert. People were literally dancing in the streets. Don’t take my word for it — the _Times of Israel_ (not to be confused with the _New York Times_) reported that “more than 80,000 people took part” in the event, double the crowd in previous years.

(full article online)

New York Times Falsely Describes Six-Day War 50th Anniversary Celebrations as ‘Muted’


----------



## Hollie

Good on 'ya, Israel. 

The only way the relevant first world is going to modify the behavior of Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians is with a firm and unequivocal hand. For far too long, the Islamic terrorist franchises have simply had no real downside to their acts of depravity. To turn off the welfare money spigot will begin a process of behavior modification. 



PA Official: We Will Still Pay Terrorist Salaries Even If Israel Cuts Palestinian Funds

*TEL AVIV – Following the proposal of a new bill that would see a cut in funds to the Palestinian Authority equal to the salaries paid out to convicted terrorists, the chairman of the Palestinian Prisoners Club on Sunday vowed that the Palestinians will continue the payments regardless.*

*The legislation, proposed by MK Elazar Stern (Yesh Atid), will see Israel slash around NIS 1 billion ($285 million) from the annual tax and customs revenues it collects for the Palestinians on goods. The amount is equivalent to what the PA pays out to terrorists and their families. According to Stern, the fact that the PA “rewards and encourages murder” must stop because it is a “barrier to peace.”*


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Gaza residents continue to experience tremendous humanitarian and economic hardship, including limited electricity, lack of reconstruction materials, and worsening health, sanitation and water conditions, due to the system of restrictions on the movement of people and goods imposed by Israel, and more recently Egypt,” he said.

Meanwhile, Hamas has remained steadfast in its commitment to Israel’s destruction, despite the consequences for Gazan Palestinians.

Hamas refuses to adhere to international conditions such as renouncing violence; it also regularly diverts resources that could be used for civilians to its “military wing,” an approach that “severely complicates efforts by the international community to provide humanitarian support to Gaza,” Omari said.

A Decade After Gaza Coup, Hamas Faces Domestic and Regional Challenges


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shifra Horn: Palestinians spurning offers of peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interviewer:  "I do equate them, because when rockets were fired at Tel Aviv a few years ago, and people were forced to run for shelter, it was indiscriminate [fire], which did not distinguish between Russian, Israeli, or other passports. They all faced the same rocket fire. So what is rocket fire if not an act of terror or of war?"

Alexander Shein: "Of course we condemn such fire."







Interviewer: "That's all you can say? There are bad terrorists and good terrorists?"

Alexander Shein: "No, we do not consider them to be terrorists at all." [...]

(Full article online)

Russian Ambassador To Israel: We Do Not Consider Hamas And Hizbullah To Be Terrorists At All


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Interviewer:  "I do equate them, because when rockets were fired at Tel Aviv a few years ago, and people were forced to run for shelter, it was indiscriminate [fire], which did not distinguish between Russian, Israeli, or other passports. They all faced the same rocket fire. So what is rocket fire if not an act of terror or of war?"
> 
> Alexander Shein: "Of course we condemn such fire."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer: "That's all you can say? There are bad terrorists and good terrorists?"
> 
> Alexander Shein: "No, we do not consider them to be terrorists at all." [...]
> 
> (Full article online)
> 
> Russian Ambassador To Israel: We Do Not Consider Hamas And Hizbullah To Be Terrorists At All



Hamas is a national liberation movement.  Those that support the Palestinian's right to self-determination would not consider them terrorists.  The greatest example is the Muhajedin when they were fighting the Russians were considered freedom fighters by the U.S. and terrorists by the Russians.  Now the U.S. considers the Taliban, the heirs to the Muhajedin that were fighting the Russians, terrorists.  Hizbollah is another thing altogether, they fought to expel the Israelis when they occupied Lebanon.  They continue to defend the sovereignty of southern Lebanon.  One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter, as they say.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Hamas is a national liberation movement.



Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Those that support the Palestinian's right to self-determination would not consider them terrorists.



You are confusing (again) the goal and the means to a goal.  Terrorism is just one of many tools available to "freedom fighters" or "nation liberators".  You can approve of the goal and consider it worthy without choosing to use the tool of terrorism.  Those who do choose to use that tool are terrorists -- whether their goal is considered worthy or not.  

The Palestinian right to self-determination on a part of the disputed territory is a worthy goal.  Using terrorism, when there are SO MANY other avenues to achieving that goal, suggests the goal is not really what the Palestinians say it is.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer:  "I do equate them, because when rockets were fired at Tel Aviv a few years ago, and people were forced to run for shelter, it was indiscriminate [fire], which did not distinguish between Russian, Israeli, or other passports. They all faced the same rocket fire. So what is rocket fire if not an act of terror or of war?"
> 
> Alexander Shein: "Of course we condemn such fire."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer: "That's all you can say? There are bad terrorists and good terrorists?"
> 
> Alexander Shein: "No, we do not consider them to be terrorists at all." [...]
> 
> (Full article online)
> 
> Russian Ambassador To Israel: We Do Not Consider Hamas And Hizbullah To Be Terrorists At All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.  Those that support the Palestinian's right to self-determination would not consider them terrorists.  The greatest example is the Muhajedin when they were fighting the Russians were considered freedom fighters by the U.S. and terrorists by the Russians.  Now the U.S. considers the Taliban, the heirs to the Muhajedin that were fighting the Russians, terrorists.  Hizbollah is another thing altogether, they fought to expel the Israelis when they occupied Lebanon.  They continue to defend the sovereignty of southern Lebanon.  One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter, as they say.
Click to expand...


"Hamas is a national liberation movement."

Now that's pretty darn funny. 

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).

How very liberating. 


Al-Qaeda is just a name. So are Islamic Jihad, Harakat al-Muqawamah al-Islamiyyah (Hamas), Abu Sayyaf, Tanzim Qa'idat Al-Jihad in Bilad al-Rafidayn (al-Qaeda in Iraq), Hizbullah, Al-Ikhwan Al-Moslemoon (the Muslim Brotherhood), and countless others. As much as people such as The Monty want to glorify Islamic terrorist franchises they all have a common theme: gee-had and revulsion for the kuffar. Whatever name these groups operate under, it always means the same thing: Kill the infidels (and more often than not – moslems) in furtherance of the religions inventor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Has anyone noticed that the country which created the Palestinian Nationality, because Israel would not accept communism, does not consider Hamas, Fatah and Hizbollah to be terrorists as per the Memri article above?

Hmmmmmm


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.
Click to expand...


There were no Jews to liberate when the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The European Jews invaded Muslim and Christian Palestine and colonized it.  That's the fact.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no Jews to liberate when the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The European Jews invaded Muslim and Christian Palestine and colonized it.  That's the fact.
Click to expand...


The European xtians invaded and colonized your invented "country of Pal'istan" just as the Moslem invaders did. 

What's all your whining about?


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no Jews to liberate when the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The European Jews invaded Muslim and Christian Palestine and colonized it.  That's the fact.
Click to expand...

Is that what the photoshopped poster on your wall states?


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no Jews to liberate when the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The European Jews invaded Muslim and Christian Palestine and colonized it.  That's the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what the photoshopped poster on your wall states?
Click to expand...


No, that's what the historical facts state.


----------



## montelatici

"The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews."

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a national liberation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Nation which has been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no Jews to liberate when the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The European Jews invaded Muslim and Christian Palestine and colonized it.  That's the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what the photoshopped poster on your wall states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what the historical facts state.
Click to expand...

Uh, no.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> "The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews."
> 
> Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)



Oh, my, if it comes from UNISPAL.......it must be true

Because "Palestinians" would never lie about anything to attempt to defeat the Jews about the Jewish ancient homeland.

Of course not, habibi (favorite spokesperson for the Palestinian cause - the destruction of the State of Israel)


ABOUT UNISPAL
*About UNISPAL*

The *United Nations Information System* on the Question of Palestine (UNISPAL) was established and is being developed by the Division for Palestinian Rights in response to successive General Assembly mandates.

-----------------------
General Assembly "Mandates".
Palespeak for "We are many and we will force the Jews out even if none of it is legal"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Diplomacy Gets Serious and Gets ResultsThe Jewish Press | Evelyn Gordon | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As to the new Mayor, AP reports: “Now 63, Abu Sneineh said he has put his life as a militant behind him and is focused on the tough reality of governing in a divided city.” He says he is committed to the peace accords with Israel, but warns that if they don’t result in the establishment of a Palestinian state, “the Palestinians will have the right to return to armed struggle.” Also, “He believes the only solution would be for the settlers to leave.”

Judenrein, clear and simple, the old Nazi term describing an area purified of its festering Jewish presence.

Or, as the AP story headline calls it so aptly: “Palestinian mayor in West Bank brushes off his violent past.”

Consider it brushed.

(full article online)

Only in Palestine: AP Exonerates Butcher of HebronThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“This victory is a major blow to the BDS campaign in the academic arena,” added Erdan, who is also public security minister, in a statement early Thursday. “Universities and academic associations are increasingly rejecting BDS as being opposed to the most basic values of academic freedom.”

(full article online)

Major US academic body ratifies anti-boycott resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ten years ago, Israel declared Gaza to be a "hostile territory." In response, Mahmoud Abbas said "this oppressive decision will only strengthen the choking embargo imposed on 1.5 million people in the Gaza Strip, increase their suffering, and deepen their tragedy."
--------
Today, Abbas wants to go beyond what Israel did. He wants to cut off electricity altogether, which Israel decided was against international law as collective punishment (although it did restrict electricity for a time to force Hamas to decide to use power for hospitals or rocket manufacturing.)

Moreover, Abbas plans to demand that the UN, the Arab League and international organizations to stop providing international aid to the Gaza Strip altogether, according to the Israel Hayom article.

(full article online)

Abbas to treat Gaza like Israel did ten years ago - which he condemned ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From a BBC article on Israeli cuisine:

 In reality, Israeli cuisine has long been more closely associated with its immediate environment, a fusion of Mediterranean and Middle Eastern traditions and ingredients. The early Zionists eagerly adopted Palestinian dishes, such as falafel, hummus, and shawarma, while in recent years Israelis have developed a more diversified palate.There were never any "Palestinian dishes".

Falafel is generally considered to have originated in Egypt, perhaps created by Copts. The falafel sandwich actually originated in Israel by Yemeni Jews.

Hummus seems also to be Egyptian, with it mentioned in 13th century Egyptian literature.

Shawarama, roasted on a vertical spit, is from 19th century Turkey.

All of these foods are Levantine or Mediterranean or Middle Eastern. It is not at all accurate to call these foods in the days of pre-state Israel "Palestinian."

While this isn't the point of the article, that sentence just shows again that even BBC food writers subscribe to the lie of the Jews coming and co-opting "Palestine."

(The article is mainly about why such traditional "Jewish" foods like bagels and lox, or deli, or kugels, are not a staple of Israeli cuisine. But the premise is silly too: those "Jewish" foods all came from other cultures as well and became associated with Jews. Similarly, today falafel is associated with Israel because Israelis have gone crazy over falafel. I looked at 19th century books about cuisine in the Levant and no one mentioned falafel or hummus, instead elaborating on various lamb-based dishes, or roasted corn, or yogurt-based dishes. No doubt the dishes were there but I would argue that it was Israelis who popularized those dishes worldwide.)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let’s ignore the fact that this particular lack is irrelevant to Rantisi’s woes, since a hospital Azaizeh described as lacking enough power to keep its lights on certainly doesn’t have enough to run its air conditioners, with or without parts. The key sentence is the clever segue between the paragraph about the lack of medical equipment and the one about the lack of air conditioning: Not only is medical equipment lacking, but “Even transferring equipment from Israel that was bought in advance especially for Rantisi is a challenge.”

Thus without actually saying so, Azaizeh managed to imply that the shortage of medical equipment also stems from Israeli restrictions. And from there, it’s an easy step to concluding that the unspecified “political conflict” behind the power crisis must also involve Israel. In reality, of course, Israel has never interfered with shipments of either fuel or medicine to Gaza, though it has barred dual-use items that aren’t humanitarian necessities.

A human-rights organization that actually cared about Gaza’s humanitarian crisis would name and shame the responsible parties—Fatah and Hamas—in an effort to pressure them to compromise, or at least make clear that the crisis stems from nonpayment and urge international donors to cover the shortfall. Yet Azaizeh’s op-ed makes no effort to address the causes of the crisis; its sole purpose is to smear Israel.

Nor is Gisha a negligible organization. Granted, it’s not a household name in America, but its reports are regularly quoted by the U.S. State Department, the European Union, the UN, and international rights organizations like Amnesty and HRW. Indeed, Europe considers it so valuable that European governments provide over half its funding; the UN and the New Israel Fund also chip in.

None of these self-appointed guardians of human rights are troubled by the fact that Gisha’s main interest is hurting Israel rather than helping Palestinians, since their interest is the same. That’s why HRW cares more about shutting down Israeli soccer teams in the settlements than it does about providing Gaza with reliable power, why Europe lavishes funding on organizations like Gisha, and why even the State Department’s human-rights bureau (not to be confused with the rest of the U.S. government) devoted more space in its annual report to Israeli “rights violations”(most of them either trivial matters or unsubstantiated slurs) than to the ongoing slaughters in places like Syria, Iraq, Yemen and Libya. That’s also why such organizations are becoming increasingly “isolated” in Israel, as the NIF’s president complained this week.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: The Real Humanitarian Travesty in Gaza - by Evelyn Gordon


----------



## Sixties Fan

British rock legend Rod Stewart touched down at Israel’s Ben-Gurion International Airport on Tuesday, ahead of his highly anticipated performance on Wednesday in Tel Aviv’s Hayarkon Park.

Stewart last performed in Israel in 2010, at Ramat Gan stadium. The 72-year-old rocker’s latest show in the Jewish state comes as an unprecedented number of big-name artists line up to perform in the country this summer, an indication that the influence of the cultural boycott of Israel is waning. Anti-Israel activists had pressured Stewart to cancel his concert, but he did not respond to their petitions.

Late last year, the 72-year-old rocker announced his intention to play in Israel in a recorded statement, saying, “I’m looking forward to performing in Tel Aviv in June. I promise to deliver a fun, energetic show.”

He added, “I’ll be playing your favorite hits, with a few surprises too.”

British Music Legend Rod Stewart Set to Rock Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

Under the regimes of the Palestinian Authority (PA) and Hamas, Palestinians are free to criticize Israel and incite against it. But when it comes to criticizing the leaders of the PA and Hamas, the rules of the game are different. Such criticism is considered a "crime" and those responsible often find themselves behind bars or subjected to other forms of punishment.


This, of course, is not what the majority of Palestinians were expecting from their leaders. After the signing of the Oslo Accords and the establishment of the PA more than 20 years ago, Palestinians were hoping to see democracy and freedom of speech. However, the PA has proven to be not much different than most of the Arab dictatorships, where democracy and freedom of expression and the media are non-existent.


Given the current state of the Palestinians, it is hard to see how they could ever make any progress towards establishing a successful state with law and order and respect for public freedoms and democracy.

(full article online)

Palestinians' Real Tragedy: Failed Leadership


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews in Kurdistan, Diaspora Issue Joint Statement Supporting Kurdish Independence - Breitbart


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Time for the two groups to break up and go their different ways.
They are not one people.  They do not inhabit a continuous area.
Time to declare Gaza an independent State.  And for Abbas to negotiate and sign a peace treaty with Israel]

"[Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas] is considering declaring the Gaza Strip a rebel district soon," a senior Palestinian Authority official close to Abbas told Israel Hayom on Wednesday. This comes a decade after the brutal Hamas takeover of Gaza and the violent expulsion of dozens of Palestinian Authority officials and their families from the strip.

The move, a "doomsday weapon" for Abbas to use against Hamas in the internal Palestinian conflict, according to the official, is aimed at pressuring Hamas to hand control of Gaza over to the Palestinian Authority

Israel Hayom | Abbas mulls declaring Gaza a rebel district, PA official says


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The PA tells the truth about Gaza]

 Stepping up rhetoric against its rival, the Palestinian Authority (PA) issued a statement on Wednesday describing the 10th anniversary of Hamas’s takeover of the Gaza Strip as ushering in “the second Nakba that struck our people.” More commonly, the Arab world describes Israel’s victory in the 1948 War of Independence as the “Nakba,” meaning “catastrophe.”

The PA said Hamas, which violently ousted the PA from Gaza in June 2007, has “turned the Gaza Strip into an intolerable hell.” The statement comes amid deteriorating ties between the Palestinian factions.

Palestinian Authority Says Gazans Suffering a ‘Second Nakba’ Under Hamas Rule


----------



## Sixties Fan

She currently uses a poster of late PFLP founder George Habash as her profile picture.

Habash was described by _Time _magazine as the “godfather of Middle East terrorism.” His organization was behind a series of deadly attacks and hijackings in the 1960s and 1970s.

Most recently, the PFLP claimed responsibility of a 2014 attack on a Jerusalem synagogue, in which four Jewish worshipers and a Druze Israeli policeman were murdered.

_The Algemeiner_ has emailed McMaster’s SPHR asking if @linapalestina’s views are in line with the group’s stated mission, “[t]o uphold the rights of the Palestinian people in the face of human rights violations and all forms of racism, discrimination, misinformation and misrepresentation.”

SPHR has not responded.

President of McMaster Anti-Israel Student Group Tweets Hamas MP’s Sermon Calling Jews ‘Vilest, Most Despicable Nation in History’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier this week there were several Ramadan festivals and outings for kids in Gaza.

But these festivals weren't for all Gaza children. No, they were organized specifically for the children of terrorists in prison in Israeli jails.

Middle East Monitor quoted an organizer:
 Ahmad Al-Afifi, a member of these youth groups, said: “We volunteer during this holy month in order to show people that this is the month of tolerance, brotherhood and social cohesion."

Yes, one cannot accuse Palestinians of being anything less than tolerant of, and maintaining a brotherhood with, terrorists.

(vide photos online)

Palestinian "tolerance, brotherhood and social cohesion" - of terrorists and their families ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Holocaust Did Not Create Israel

Music conductor Daniel Barenboim wrote in Ha'aretz on June 8 that Israel exists because of the Holocaust. The claim is that Israel "was given" to the Jewish people by the guilt-ridden world after the Holocaust.

Israel was not "given" to the Jews. The last thing on the agenda of the European nations at the end of World War II was guilt feelings toward the Jews.

Just as India and Pakistan and other nations did not need the murder of a third of their people to receive a country at that time, the Jewish people would have obtained its own state at the end of World War II, not because of the Holocaust, but rather because of the dismantling of the British empire as a result of the war.

Denying Zionism means denying that Jews can, by force of vision, desire and work, act as an active agent and shape a future in which they are not the victims of others. Denying Zionism means that the State of Israel becomes a "gift" that was given by others - not as a result of what the Jews did by and for themselves.

Moreover, denying Zionism turns Israel - alone among all countries in the world - into a conditional state, which is permitted to exist as long as those who received it, by grace and not by right, will find favor in the eyes of those who "gave" them the country.

The right of the Jewish people to have a country in its own homeland is a universal right, which is reserved for every people - the right to stand on its own authority and to control its fate.

No, maestro, the Holocaust did not create Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

"In the past week, Amnesty International published on its Facebook page - and later in the media - a call on countries that do business with products manufactured in Judea and Samaria to boycott the State of Israel and not to purchase these products," added Smotrich, and quoted from the organization's website: "Human Rights Movement Amnesty International calls on the international community to ban the importation of all types of goods and products from the illegal settlements built by Israel and to stop the flow of millions of dollars fueling mass violations of Palestinian human rights."

"This proves what we said in the discussion - that Amnesty International calls for an economic boycott of the State of Israel, including Judea and Samaria, and thus loses its entitlement to such recognition in accordance with the boycott law approved in 2012," Smotrich stressed, requesting to bring the matter up in committee once again for the purpose of denying the recently approved tax refund status.

(full article online)

Smotrich catches Amnesty red-handed


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the main tactics the BDS Movement uses to hide its underlying Jew-hatred is to point to the few anti-Zionist Jews who support them as “proof” that they aren’t really anti-Jewish, only anti-Israel or anti-occupation. They hold up this fringe minority of Jews as the only “Real Jews,” while the rest of us who support Israel’s right to exist as a Jewish State are imposters or “fake Jews.”

But like the rest of BDS’s “logic,” this reasoning is only acceptable when it comes to Jews and certainly not when it comes to Arabs, Palestinians, or Muslims. Were a Jew to say that Islamic State are the only true Muslims (given most Muslims oppose it), he would be accused of Islamophobia. Were an Israeli to say terror supporters are the only true Palestinians, he’d be accused of racism even though 46% support suicide bombings, 67% support stabbings, and 89% support rocket attacks on Israeli civilians. But for BDS to hold up anti-Zionist Jews (a very small minority) as the only true Jews is for some reason considered acceptable.

It would never be ok to attack a Muslim by sending them a picture of an ISIS atrocity and saying “this is the true Islam,” and yet BDS and their blue-and-whitewashing friends at Jewish Voice for Peace Palestine are perfectly happy to do the exact same thing to Jews.

So the next time someone tweets you an image of the Neturei Karta (who barely number a few thousand members), tweet this right back:









Real Jews vs Real Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rod Stewart Wears It Well In Israel Concert


----------



## Sixties Fan

The current PA-appointed Mufti of Jerusalem, Muhammad Ahmad Hussein, says that 90% of all the sources of terrorism would dry up if the "Palestinian issue" was resolved.

He was careful to denounce terrorism, which means ISIS, saying they should not use the Palestinian issue as a reason for their attacks.

But what does Hussein himself think about Palestinian terror?

He directly supports if, ruling in 2006 that suicide bombings are permitted. "It is legitimate, of course, as long as it plays a role in the resistance."

OK, then. what does he envision to be the solution to the Palestinian issue that would help end terror worldwide?

Why, the destruction of Israel and the genocide of Jews, of course!

Hussein has said that all of "Palestine" is Islamic land, meaning there is no room for a Jewish state - or Jews - there. He said this with his boss Mahmoud Abbas in the audience.



And he has also said at a Fatah rally that Muslims will kill all the Jews, quoting the famous rocks and trees hadith, which he put in the context of the "Palestinian revolution" - directly claiming that the genocide of Jews is a Palestinian obligation.



But he emphasized in his speech yesterday that Palestinians are innocent of all accusations of terror.

Mufti of Jerusalem says 90% of all worldwide terror incentive would disappear if only the Jews would be killed ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Thursday announced Israel’s determination to become Europe’s major energy supplier. Speaking in Thessaloniki, Greece, at his third trilateral summit with Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras and Cypriot President Nicos Anastasiades, Netanyahu promoted an ambitious 1,350-mile undersea natural gas pipeline project, to compete with Europe’s other major energy supplier, Vladimir Putin.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/glo...ypriots-med-pipeline-a-revolution/2017/06/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday there was a rally in Nablus to protest the jailing of two members of the Halawa family accused of killing two PA security personnel a couple of years ago.

PA police responded with tear gas, live fire (according to witnesses) and arrests.

People being held in prison without trial? Police shooting tear gas and bullets at a supposedly peaceful rally?

Aren't those things that Israel is supposedly doing?

But I'm not seeing any NGOs say anything about this. Wonder why.

By the way, one of the prisoners escaped and is in hiding, showing the seriousness of the Palestinian prison system. It's a revolving door.

Nablus: Prison without trial. Tear gas. Live bullets into the crowd. But nothing to do with Israel. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

i24News reports:

 The Palestinian Authority government in the West Bank has blocked 11 news websites associated with their Gaza-based rivals Hamas and other political adversaries critical of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas, according to Arabic media reports.The shutdowns were ordered by the Palestinian Attorney General's office, with Palestinian media outlets quoting one anonymous official as saying that the sites blocked were in "violation of the rules of publications" which bars the dissemination of alleged fake news and defamation.The editor of the Jordan-based Amad news website, Hassan Asfour, said in a statement that the sites were blocked over their "bold reporting" on the Palestinian Authority's "dirty deals."What's interesting is that these are not all, or even mostly, Hamas sites.  Some are anti-Hamas sites from Fatah but who support Mahmoud Dahlan, Abbas' rival. Abbas is trying to shut down internal Fatah dissent.

How long will it take before the Western world realizes that Abbas isn't  a democratically-elected moderate but rather he is a dictator, a despot, a terror cheerleader and a corrupt criminal?

Abbas' news site censorship choices are very interesting ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: It is a widespread belief that Palestinian hopelessness feeds terrorism and the prospects for peace decrease it. This has always been false. In fact, the opposite is true: when Palestinians feel hopeless, Palestinian terrorism declines; when they are hopeful of gaining the upper hand, Palestinian terrorism increases. An Israeli iron fist is necessary to save both Israeli and Palestinian lives.

(full article online)

When Palestinians are Hopeless, Terror Declines; When Hopeful, Terrorism Increases


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves (the thieves are at it again)  ]

The World Heritage Committee is set to debate inscribing the Old City of Hebron – including its Tomb of the Patriarchs – to the “State of Palestine” when it meets from July 2 to 12 in Krakow, Poland.

“This is a new front in the war over the holy places that the Palestinians are trying to ignite as part of their propaganda campaign against Israel and the history of the Jewish people,” Israel’s Ambassador to UNESCO Carmel Shama HaCohen told _The Jerusalem Post_ on Thursday.

Palestinians to claim Tomb of Patriarchs on UN World Heritage List


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yesterday there was a rally in Nablus to protest the jailing of two members of the Halawa family accused of killing two PA security personnel a couple of years ago.
> 
> PA police responded with tear gas, live fire (according to witnesses) and arrests.
> 
> People being held in prison without trial? Police shooting tear gas and bullets at a supposedly peaceful rally?
> 
> Aren't those things that Israel is supposedly doing?
> 
> But I'm not seeing any NGOs say anything about this. Wonder why.
> 
> By the way, one of the prisoners escaped and is in hiding, showing the seriousness of the Palestinian prison system. It's a revolving door.
> 
> Nablus: Prison without trial. Tear gas. Live bullets into the crowd. But nothing to do with Israel. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> But I'm not seeing any NGOs say anything about this. Wonder why.


No you don't.


----------



## montelatici

"An Israeli iron fist is necessary to save both Israeli and Palestinian lives."

That is what the white Apartheid Government of South Africa used to say.  You people are hilariously going down the same racist road that all colonists go down.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> "An Israeli iron fist is necessary to save both Israeli and Palestinian lives."
> 
> That is what the white Apartheid Government of South Africa used to say.  You people are hilariously going down the same racist road that all colonists go down.



Accusing Jews of what Christians have done.

It is Monte time.  Again.

What next?  An Inquisition?  Pogroms?  A Holocaust? made in Israel?

It is Monte time.  Again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now Hezbollah is very busy slaughtering Syrians these days. So if the lines above aren’t enough we can’t expect them to intervene in a London dispute as they get on with their crucial mission for Assad’s regime.





So how about someone closer to home? Mick Napier of the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign, for example, who is due to speak at the rally this Sunday.

Here he is at Al Quds Day in 2012, fancying his movement as some sort of Hezbollah UK. He calls on people to take on the fearsome target of the Israeli dance group Batsheva. “Drive Batsheva out of London while Hezbollah drove them out of Lebanon and while the Arab resistance drives them out of Israel”. No “wings” nuance there! Or perhaps the “political wing” hurled some harsh words at Israeli forces in Lebanon and that’s why they left?

(full article online)

Harry's Place » Al Quds Day – Let’s Help Some Confused Khomeinists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yaqub lamented the 1982 “Israeli invasion of Lebanon” (in fact, there was no invasion), referred cheerily to a “Palestinian martyr cemetery in Beirut,” and stated that a “Gaza hospital was destroyed in 1982” without acknowledging that Palestinian terrorism led directly to the destruction of the hospital and other buildings.

Attempting to take the moral high ground by condemning Israeli modernity, Yaqub then criticized the “hedonistic culture of Tel Aviv’s Spring Break beaches.” Laughably, she also claimed that the “PLO revolution” was not just dedicated to liberating “Palestine,” but to “institution building.” In reality, the reason for Palestinian suffering is their leaders’ unwillingness to build non-violent, civil institutions.

She later cited the “non-violent resistance to occupation” of the 1970s, despite the lack of an Israeli occupation — and the abundance of Palestinian violence in that decade. By the time she used the invented word “contrapunctily,” even her copanelists had no idea what she was talking about.

(full article online)

At UCLA, When ‘Nakba’ Fails, Switch to ‘Naksa’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Deputy Commissioner Jamal Hakroosh, the highest-ranking Muslim to serve in the Israel Police, calls on Arab leaders in Israel to visit Poland • "When you see with your own eyes what happened in the past, you come back home more humane," he says.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Muslim police officer heads Israeli delegation to Poland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem was divided between Israel and Jordan for 19 years following the Jewish state’s War of Independence. When the Jordanians first captured the Old City in May 1948, they expelled all of its Jewish inhabitants, then embarked on a campaign to erase the city’s ancient history. Over 50 synagogues in the Old City were destroyed, while ancient Jewish graves on the Mount of Olives were ransacked and Jews were barred from visiting their desecrated holy sites. Jordan also imposed restrictions on the city’s Christian population, including by controlling the materials taught in Christian schools and forbidding Christian charities and religious institutions from purchasing property.

Below are snapshots of the city from the mid-19th century until June 7, 1967 — the 28th day of the Jewish month of Iyar — when Israeli forces secured the Old City after two days of fighting with Jordan.

(vide photos online)

PHOTOS: Jerusalem Before 1967


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## K9Buck

History repeats itself.  Israel will again be victimized with the help of western liberals.  God will save Israel...one day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twelve years on, as a group of coalition lawmakers plan to introduce legislation that would allow the residents of the four Samaria settlements evicted in 2005 to re-establish their communities, Naveh says the unilateral disengagement from Gaza was a mistake, telling Israel Hayom that reality has proved the move failed to generate any security or diplomatic advantage for Israel.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | 'Eviction of Samaria communities in 2005 failed to meet objectives'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[These sentences says it all about the Arabs intent to live in peace with Jews, and the Oslo Accords and the two state solution]

The Fatah faction of the Palestinian Authority, headed by PA leader Mahmoud Abbas condemned the killing of the terrorists, calling it a “war crime.”

The Islamic State (ISIS / Da’esh) terrorist organization claimed responsibility for the attack. But that claim contested by the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a faction of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) headed by Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas. Hamas praised the attack.

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli government officials confirmed Saturday night that Friday’s terrorist attacks were carried out by operatives from the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) – a faction belonging to the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) – not the Islamic State (ISIS) terrorist group.

(full article online)

Israel Confirms Jerusalem Terrorists Were From PLO, Not ISISThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 24 Sivan 5777 – June 17, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

5 pro-Israel videos you’ve got to share


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Muslims freely visiting the Temple Mount.  Unlike what continues to happen to Jews when they visit their holy sites.  Not stoning, no attacks.  When will the Muslim mindset change?]

Prayers during the third Friday in Ramadan ended without any security issues.

Israel Police, for the first time since Ramadan began, allowed buses from the Palestinian Authority to enter Jerusalem's Old City.

The passengers, mostly women and children, prayed on the Temple Mount.

Bus brings Palestinian Arabs to Jerusalem's Old City


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


So dumbfuck here can't figure out why BDS singles out Israel.

Perhaps it is because Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.

Duh!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dumbfuck here can't figure out why BDS singles out Israel.
> 
> Perhaps it is because Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> Duh!
Click to expand...


Its the only place where you get to blame the Jooooooos.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dumbfuck here can't figure out why BDS singles out Israel.
> 
> Perhaps it is because Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the only place where you get to blame the Jooooooos.
Click to expand...

Oh really, when have I blamed the Jews?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dumbfuck here can't figure out why BDS singles out Israel.
> 
> Perhaps it is because Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> Duh!
Click to expand...


The "country of Pal'istan"


----------



## Hollie

HOW UNRWA PERPETUATES THE PALESTINIAN REFUGEES MYTH

First, our research shows that the fourth and the fifth generations of the original refugees, ([1]) have long been resettled and should not be considered "refugees” in the internationally accepted sense of the term. We argue that the existence of "unsettled refugees” is actually a myth that has been cynically nurtured and perpetuated by UNRWA on the one hand, and by Palestinian and Arab leaders on the other hand. Second, our study shows those decades ago, UNRWA has abandoned its original humanitarian mission and has used the myth of the four million "unsettled refugees” to become a mammoth bureaucracy, to assume the authority of a "non-territorial government.” ([2]) Third, UNRWA is the perfect case of the "Iron Law of Bureaucracy”. During its six decades of operation UNRWA has developed an extensive network of non-emergency services, hiring tens of thousands of employees, built hundreds of schools, daycare centers, and medical clinics, paving roads, and actually becoming a de- "non-territorial government”. UNRWA's elaborate bureaucracy developed its own interest of self-preservation, leaping from a humble budget of a few millions to an annual budget of over half a billion dollars! Finally, UNRWA's highly professional civic services that were available indiscriminately to hundreds of thousands of Palestinian who never lived in "refugee camps,”[3] damaged the image and authority of the fledgling Palestinian Authority (PA). In the competition on the hearts of the Palestinian UNRWA easily won over the PA. In fact, UNRWA's success was the PA biggest failure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rafat accused in an interview on Voice of Palestine radio the Israeli parliament of piracy and of stealing the Palestinian money, saying it will not be accepted.

He stressed that Palestinians killed by Israel and the prisoners are victims of the occupation.

He said if Israel does carry out such an act, then the Palestinian Authority will take it to the International Criminal Court.
-------------

Yes, a PLO official is saying that Israel must pay the people who try to, or succeed, in murdering Israeli citizens - under international law.

Please, please go to the ICC, Mr. Rafat.

And beyond that: Please publicize this Israeli human rights violation widely. Especially in Europe, where Palestinians still have significant support among the people. 

Please ask Amnesty and HRW to join you in this campaign. Publicly.

Please make sure that Mahmoud Abbas makes this demand the next time he addresses the UN.

Saleh Rafat, by all means, expose Israeli human rights abuses by its reluctance to reward terrorists and their families.

(full article online)

PLO threatens to go to ICC - to protect terrorist salaries! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process Nikolay Mladenov has shown his implicit support for Palestinian terror by attending an Iftar breakfast in honor of and support of terrorists and their families.

The PLO's Negotiations Affairs Department holds an annual Ramadan Iftar (breakfast) meal for diplomats. But it isn't only for diplomats - it is for families of terrorists in Israeli prison.

So Mladenov sat there, smiling, as Saeb Erekat said that terrorists should all be released and that all of Israel was "occupied territory:"

-----
Other speakers, including Marwan Barghouti's wife, emphasized how central the issue of rewarding terrorists and their families for attacking Israeli Jews is to the Palestinian people.

Mladenov, ever the diplomat, spoke as well about Israel's obligations to follow international law in its treatment of prisoners, without saying exactly what international laws are being broken by Israel today.  He also expressed sympathy for the "suffering of the prisoners."

Mladenov didn't mention this event on his Twitter account.

(full article online)

UN envoy attends Iftar event for families of terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beginning in the nineteenth century or earlier, the peasant steadily became economically reliant and politically dependent upon others who gradually gained irretrievable control over his future. Classic patron-client relationships were formed. These ties were solidified and reinforced over time, with the notable elite acting as intermediaries between "government" and the peasantry. In matters pertaining to land the peasant's illiteracy made him depend upon spokesmen in coping with administrative matters like tax payment. During the early years of British rule in Palestine, the peasantry had little interest in politics yet desired changes in the rural economy which would lead to its improvement, without greatly altering customary agricultural procedures and practices. 3 Thus the Arab political arena during the British Mandate was ultimately left to those who had landowning interests, including urban merchants, professionals, religious leaders, village sheikhs, mukhtars, and local government officials. Together this elite numbered perhaps no more than several thousand out of a total Muslim and Christian population of 769,813; the rural Arabs constituted approximately two-thirds of the total Arab population of Palestine in 1931.4

(full article online)

The economy of Rural Palestine 1917-1939


----------



## Hollie

As one might expect, the Islamic Death Cult (this franchise being called the Pal'istanian Authority), ic condemning the Israelis for killing three Death Cult attackers. It's just another example of how vile the Islamist Death Cult really is.

I can't think of any true religion or any social structure that has so fully managed to squelch the survival instinct that is innate to all of nature. Within the Islamist Death Cult, the biological imperative of self-preservation has been squashed via a relentless program of indoctrinating the adherents with a promise of carnal rewards in the afterlife and by cheapening the value of life, especially their own.
*




PA turns murderers into victims

PA turns murderers into victims - PMW Bulletins*

*Fatah called Israel's shooting three terrorist murderers and thereby cutting short their terror attack a "despicable crime that was committed today in cold blood and claimed the lives of three Palestinians"
*
*The three terrorists had just stabbed and murdered 23-year-old Hadas Malka, an Israeli policewoman
*
*Fatah called on the "the entire world" to "condemn the war crime"
*
*"The [PA] Ministry of Health announced... that three young people were shot by occupation forces and died as Martyrs"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Muslims, face Mecca.  Go to Mecca. ]

The official PA news agency Wafa had two stories on Friday that form an interesting juxtaposition.

One described how hard it was for Muslims to reach the Al Aqsa Mosque on the Temple Mount for the third Friday in Ramadan due to Israeli checkpoints. The streets of the Old City are narrow and Israeli police must do crowd control on all religious holidays to make sure that people can get where they need to go. But Wafa quotes officials complaining that Israel restricted those under 40 from coming (because of terror fears), and the PA "foreign ministry" condemned Israeli actions.

An article posted a short time later said that, despite the heavy Israeli restrictions, 300,000 Muslims managed to reach the Temple Mount on Friday.

That is more Muslims visiting Judaism's holiest place in one day than the number of Jews who visited in the past thirty years.

But every time a couple of dozen Jews visit, it creates headlines - not only in Palestinian newspapers but throughout the Arab world.

"Waaah! Only 300,000 people allowed in Al Aqsa Mosque!" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> As one might expect, the Islamic Death Cult (this franchise being called the Pal'istanian Authority), ic condemning the Israelis for killing three Death Cult attackers. It's just another example of how vile the Islamist Death Cult really is.
> 
> I can't think of any true religion or any social structure that has so fully managed to squelch the survival instinct that is innate to all of nature. Within the Islamist Death Cult, the biological imperative of self-preservation has been squashed via a relentless program of indoctrinating the adherents with a promise of carnal rewards in the afterlife and by cheapening the value of life, especially their own.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA turns murderers into victims
> 
> PA turns murderers into victims - PMW Bulletins*
> 
> *Fatah called Israel's shooting three terrorist murderers and thereby cutting short their terror attack a "despicable crime that was committed today in cold blood and claimed the lives of three Palestinians"
> *
> *The three terrorists had just stabbed and murdered 23-year-old Hadas Malka, an Israeli policewoman
> *
> *Fatah called on the "the entire world" to "condemn the war crime"
> *
> *"The [PA] Ministry of Health announced... that three young people were shot by occupation forces and died as Martyrs"*




Its a simple rule.  Why are ya'all having such a hard time understanding it?  

See, there are no "innocent" Israelis (read: Jews).  They are all guilty of being settlers on stolen land and as such, they are all combatants.  Slaughtering them is not only permissible, its required by international law.  

On the other hand, all Arab "Palestinians" are innocent, always, at all times, of all actions, even killing.  They are never combatants, only innocent victims.  It is never permissible to prevent them from acting as they see fit.  Hey, if a knife is coming down at your throat -- do not attempt to stop it.  That would be a violation of the Arabs right to kill Israelis (read: Jews).  In fact, if you are an LEO, the best thing for you to do is simply stand aside in order to permit as much slaughter as possible.  Its your duty as a believer in human rights to permit the Arabs to slaughter as many Israelis (read: Jews) as they can manage.  Don't worry, they will stop when their knife breaks on an Israeli ribcage.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Hamas declared war on Israel ten years ago, now it is "give us electricity or else" ?  And they never cried about Egypt never giving them electricity, much less an infrastructure,  from 1948 to 1967]

The Hamas leadership in Gaza has threatened Israel with “an explosion” if it does not supply electricity to Gaza at the expense of Israeli taxpayers.

Blackmail is, of course, part of the Hamas repertoire. One of the main reasons why Hamas launched thousands of rockets and sent terrorists into Israel via tunnel in the summer of 2014 was to solve its dire economic problem. Hamas needs electricity to build terror tunnels and produce weapons.

(full article online)

Gaza in the Dark Is Not So Terrible


----------



## Sixties Fan

Without a doubt the book is incredibly unique in its historical accuracy of 3000 years of Palestinian history and their unique contribution to humanity.

For such a long book, with so many pages, it’s actually quite an easy read.

Even with all the comprehensive Palestinian history covered in the book, my favorite part was still the dedication,

“_Just remember, it’s not a lie if you believe it – George Costanza._”

My recommendation is you go to Amazon and “look inside“.

For Hebrew readers, you can go to Voll’s website.

If you don’t mind reading online, you can also download a PDF version of the book *for free*.

Did I mention that every page of the book is blank?

(full article online)

A History of the Palestinian People – From Ancient Times to the Modern EraThe Jewish Press | JoeSettler | 25 Sivan 5777 – June 18, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Rafat accused in an interview on Voice of Palestine radio the Israeli parliament of piracy and of stealing the Palestinian money, saying it will not be accepted.
> 
> He stressed that Palestinians killed by Israel and the prisoners are victims of the occupation.
> 
> He said if Israel does carry out such an act, then the Palestinian Authority will take it to the International Criminal Court.
> -------------
> 
> Yes, a PLO official is saying that Israel must pay the people who try to, or succeed, in murdering Israeli citizens - under international law.
> 
> Please, please go to the ICC, Mr. Rafat.
> 
> And beyond that: Please publicize this Israeli human rights violation widely. Especially in Europe, where Palestinians still have significant support among the people.
> 
> Please ask Amnesty and HRW to join you in this campaign. Publicly.
> 
> Please make sure that Mahmoud Abbas makes this demand the next time he addresses the UN.
> 
> Saleh Rafat, by all means, expose Israeli human rights abuses by its reluctance to reward terrorists and their families.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PLO threatens to go to ICC - to protect terrorist salaries! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Like the Palestinians are going to change their welfare policies to satisfy some foreign name callers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rafat accused in an interview on Voice of Palestine radio the Israeli parliament of piracy and of stealing the Palestinian money, saying it will not be accepted.
> 
> He stressed that Palestinians killed by Israel and the prisoners are victims of the occupation.
> 
> He said if Israel does carry out such an act, then the Palestinian Authority will take it to the International Criminal Court.
> -------------
> 
> Yes, a PLO official is saying that Israel must pay the people who try to, or succeed, in murdering Israeli citizens - under international law.
> 
> Please, please go to the ICC, Mr. Rafat.
> 
> And beyond that: Please publicize this Israeli human rights violation widely. Especially in Europe, where Palestinians still have significant support among the people.
> 
> Please ask Amnesty and HRW to join you in this campaign. Publicly.
> 
> Please make sure that Mahmoud Abbas makes this demand the next time he addresses the UN.
> 
> Saleh Rafat, by all means, expose Israeli human rights abuses by its reluctance to reward terrorists and their families.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PLO threatens to go to ICC - to protect terrorist salaries! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Palestinians are going to change their welfare policies to satisfy some foreign name callers.
Click to expand...


_Pal'istanian welfare policy™_


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the PA's official Wafa news agency:
 PLO Executive Committee Member Hanan Ashrawi strongly condemned Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's demand to shut down the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA).

"Netanyahu's call to disband UNRWA is the epitome of arrogance, particularly since Israel itself is responsible for creating the Palestinian refugee problem,” Said Ashrawi in a press statement issued on Thursday.

“It should not be permitted to defame or slander UNRWA which still remains a lifeline for millions of Palestinian refugees residing in Occupied Palestine, Jordan, Lebanon, and Syria, providing them with essential services, assistance and opportunities for work, growth and development.”
-----------

Hanan Ashrawi, the PLO's darling of the liberal media,  is not saying that she rejects criticism of UNRWA. She is saying that criticism of UNRWA should not be allowed.

In other words, speech is only allowed when it adheres to Palestinian narrative. Otherwise, it should be banned.

That is how the supposed liberals of the Palestinian Arabs think.

Incidentally, these are exactly the kinds of "liberal values' that UNRWA teaches in its schools as well.

Hanan Ashrawi's idea of free speech: "It should not be permitted to defame @UNRWA" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, that's Rasmea Odeh, the PFLP terrorist responsible for the murder of Edward Joffe and Leon Kanner in 1969.

Here's another angle:






After a gushing article in a local paper came out showing the "striking mural," readers complained about the incongruity of a huge picture of a murderer on a restaurant/bakery wall.

The owner defended the choice:

(full article online)

Nothing like a giant mural of a terrorist to enhance your appetite - in Oakland eatery ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority has named yet another square after a terrorist. The newly inaugurated "Martyr Khaled Nazzal Square," is named after the terror leader who planned the attack that led to the murder of 22 children and 4 adults in the Ma'alot Massacre on May 15, 1974. This is just the latest example of the PA's relentless glorification of terrorists.

This new square in Jenin is named after terrorist Khaled Nazzal, the Secretary of the Central Committee of the Democratic Front for Liberation of Palestine (DFLP), and commander of its military branch. He was responsible for the Ma'alot Massacre, during which terrorists took school children and their teachers as hostages, and eventually murdered 22 children and 4 adults. Terrorist Nazzal also planned an attack which resulted in the murder of 4 hostages in an apartment in Beit Shean (Nov. 11, 1974), and a shooting and grenade attack in central Jerusalem in which 1 was murdered and 47 others were wounded (April 2, 1984).

(full article online)

PA names square after mastermind of massacre of 22 children and 4 adults - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

That target was the LGBTQ contingent of New York’s annual Celebrate Israel parade featuring gay men and women – young and old – showing their support for the only nation in the Middle East where their sexual orientation is not a legal and religious crime. 

The way JVP decided to show their displeasure with that part of the event was to infiltrate the group and, at a key moment, disrupt their program by killing the music, tearing off their outer garments to reveal “Israel = Apartheid” t-shirts beneath, and screaming their slogans from the stage someone else (New York’s gay Jewish community) built.
The fact that some of the people terrorized by the infiltrators were kids was immaterial to the protestors and – more importantly – the planners of the protest who had determined in advance that their anti-Israel agenda trumps everything, everywhere, always.

While it would be easy to analyze such behavior through the lens of JVP hypocrisy and moral degeneration, it’s more interesting to think about what must be going on in the mind of those who have decided that the best way to push their allegedly progressive agenda is to infiltrate and terrorize gay youth.

Why this is interesting is that groups like JVP don’t simply think of themselves as progressive, but insist that they and their allies get to define who deserved that label and who does not.  The slur PEP (which stands for “Progressive in Everything But Palestine”) is one that gets routinely trotted out whenever a left-leaning individual or organization tries to stray from the anti-Israel orthodoxy groups like JVP are trying to enforce – demonstrating that maintaining Left-wing credentials is just as important to them as maintaining anti-Israel ones.

(full article online)

BDS - Where Empathy Goes to Die (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There’s one glimmer of hope in the book, in an essay called “Occupied Words,” by the Norwegian novelist Lars Saabye Christensen. Christensen reflects on a sad reality: “You can talk matter-of-factly about ISIS…but as soon as you talk about Israel, the tone is different, implacable, loud. Comparisons are made with South Africa. Comparisons are made with the Nazis. Anything can be said about Israel. And there’s a lack of proportion or a blind spot, in this increasingly hateful language, in which anti-Semitism appears as a shadow, a trace, a rumor being spread.”

His fellow essayists in _Kingdom of Olives and Ash _prove Christensen right. Even—or maybe especially—in intellectual circles, anything can be said about Israel. Horrified readers should break their silence.

(full article online)

Immoral Equivalence - Commentary Magazine


----------



## MJB12741

What Israel is doing to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to aggravate them is nothing compared to what Hamas & the PA are doing to hurt them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United States, the Palestinian Authority, Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Israel have recently been conducting secret negotiations to coordinate the first flight of Palestinian pilgrims from Ben Gurion airport to Saudi Arabia, with a short layover on the way, probably in Jordan.

Ynetnews Travel - Palestinian pilgrims to fly from Israel to Saudi Arabia


----------



## Sixties Fan

[What can be done, or who in Jordan can Israel turn to in order to stop the Jordanian government from making such claims?  
What would be the best way to deal with such dhimmi  attitude ? ]

State Minister for Media Affairs Mohammad al-Momani said such provocative actions constitute a violation of the sanctity of the Al-Aqsa Mosque / Haram al-Sharif, and threaten to inflame the passions of Muslims everywhere.

---

But in Arabic, Momani said that these actions, which he described as "provocative", represents "a violation of the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque, and a violation of the feelings of Muslims everywhere."

All together now: Awwwww.

(full article online)

Jordan again complains that Jews on the Temple Mount "a violation of the feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The world’s democracies collectively snubbed the UN Human Rights Council’s annual condemnation of Israel in Geneva on Monday, when none of their representatives attended the council’s presentation and debate on  “Item 7” — a permanent agenda item focused on the “Human rights situation in Palestine and other occupied Arab territories.”

As was the case last year, the seats of all the democratic nations represented on the council were empty for the duration of the discussion, sparking protests from Arab countries.

(full article online)

World’s Democracies Snub Annual Israel-Bashing ‘Item 7’ Debate at UN Human Rights Council Geneva Gathering


----------



## montelatici

The "Western Democracies" have been bought and paid for.  What do you expect? It is history repeating itself, sound familiar?

"One of the first mentions of South Africa in _National Review_ came in an editorial comment on April 23, 1960, that inquired, "Deadend in South Africa?" Initially, the editors defended apartheid by depicting the problem of race relations as insoluble and therefore hopeless. "It is not a solution to assert that South Africa belongs to the blacks (who, as it happens, moved into the region after the whites)," the editors said, "any more than it is proper to say that the American South 'belongs' to the white man." Moving along from the question of whom South Africa belonged to, the editors contended, "the whites are entitled, we believe, to pre-eminence in South Africa."

Apologists Without Remorse


----------



## Hollie

While the link to the latest bit of Arab-Moslem insanity has been posted, I have to confess that I just don't understand the diseased Arab-Moslem mind that worships a desert Arab warlord and the proscription that condemns anyone who disagrees with the fascist ideology he invented to torture and death. On the one hand, this fits in exactly with the fascist doctrine that Mo' created; life tends to be cheap in Islamist ideology, mainly because the male adherent's believe that there is a sexual circus awaiting them. It is ultimately alright, even praisworthy to kill the kuffar, because as an islamist mass murderer / splodeydope, you are doing the will of the politico-religious ideology's inventor. 



PA names square after mastermind of massacre of 22 children and 4 adults - PMW Bulletins

*PA names square after mastermind of Ma'alot Massacre*
*in which 22 children and 4 adults were murdered*
*
The "Martyr Khaled Nazzal Square"
inaugurated by PA officials from Jenin and the DFLP*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The "Western Democracies" have been bought and paid for.  What do you expect? It is history repeating itself, sound familiar?
> 
> "One of the first mentions of South Africa in _National Review_ came in an editorial comment on April 23, 1960, that inquired, "Deadend in South Africa?" Initially, the editors defended apartheid by depicting the problem of race relations as insoluble and therefore hopeless. "It is not a solution to assert that South Africa belongs to the blacks (who, as it happens, moved into the region after the whites)," the editors said, "any more than it is proper to say that the American South 'belongs' to the white man." Moving along from the question of whom South Africa belonged to, the editors contended, "the whites are entitled, we believe, to pre-eminence in South Africa."
> 
> Apologists Without Remorse



More of your pointless, off-topic cut and paste piffle.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is hateful to you, do not do to your fellow. This is the entire Torah; the rest is the commentary -- go and learn

— _Hillel the Elder, to a would-be convert to Judaism who asked to be taught the entire Torah 'on one foot' (Talmud, Shabbat 31a)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wellington city council apologizes after Tim Rice asks for explanation of lyric change, saying ‘permission not given*’*

New Zealand festival removes ‘Israel’ from Joseph musical


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Wellington city council apologizes after Tim Rice asks for explanation of lyric change, saying ‘permission not given*’*
> 
> New Zealand festival removes ‘Israel’ from Joseph musical


LOL at the nonstop jewish whiners. IT'S ALWAYS SOMETHING!


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wellington city council apologizes after Tim Rice asks for explanation of lyric change, saying ‘permission not given*’*
> 
> New Zealand festival removes ‘Israel’ from Joseph musical
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at the nonstop jewish whiners. IT'S ALWAYS SOMETHING!
Click to expand...


LOL at the Islamist attention seeker.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The map of Belfast’s communities, and the peace lines/walls that separate them

(full article online)

Israeli “apartheid walls” and N. Ireland “peace walls”: A case study in media double standards


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The 8-year-old child was spotted walking in an area adjacent to the Itamar settlement, near Nablus, on Wednesday morning. IDF troops were called out to investigate.
When the soldiers started speaking with the boy, who apparently had a mental disability, they noticed that his body was covered in “signs of harsh physical abuse,” an army spokesperson said.
The child told them that he was being abused at home,” the spokesperson said.
According to the Palestinian Authority mouthpiece Safa, the signs of abuse included burns from molten plastic being poured on him.
Bashar Abd al-, 8, who, the IDF said, told soldiers he was abused at home after he was picked up by the army as he walked outside a Jewish settlement in the northern West Bank on June 15, 2017. (Safa)
*The army dismissed reports in Palestinian media that the boy was kidnapped and beaten by settlers at Itamar. The spokesperson noted that at no point did the boy enter the settlement nor did settlers approach him.*
The child was identified by Palestinian media as Bashar Abd al-Ghazal of the nearby village of Beit Furik.
According to Safa, al-Ghazal’s father died on Wednesday. The news site did not elaborate.
The IDF spokesperson said the soldiers gave the child “water, food and grape juice” before handing him over to PA security services.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Lamis Deek spreads a modern day blood libel_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hassan Asfour, a former PA minister and current associate of Muhammad Dahlan, political adversary of Mahmoud Abbas, explained it as follows:
"Abbas, despite his initial objection [to the US demand to stop prisoner salary payments], has begun to examine practical options to comply with the American demand in a way that will not lead to an explosion that might lead to his downfall and the downfall of their [Abbas' and US'] joint plan. Among these options that are being examined with special secrecy, is the option of transferring the prisoners' and Martyrs' salaries to a 'social insurance' body so that it will look as if it is 'humanitarian and social aid to needy families' and not 'monthly salaries to fighter families.'"
[Fatah Voice, independent Palestinian news website, June 3, 2017]

(full article online)

Is PA planning to deceive the US and donor countries – AGAIN?  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Quds day is an Islamic invention, that was introduced into the calendar by the Islamic Republic of Iran in 1979 in ‘opposition to the existence of Israel’. The London branch of the Islamic hate festival is organised by the Islamic Human Rights Commission (IHRC). Every year flags in support of Hezbollah are flown. This year the IHRC have even encouraged people to bring them.

Majid Nawaaz recently described Hezbollah as:

“an anti-Semitic, sectarian shia-jihadist terror organisation that advocates the annihilation of Jews worldwide, and has militarily backed Assad’s atrocities in Syria for geo-sectarian reasons at the behest of their state sponsor Iran.”

(full article online)

Marching with (and stopping!) terrorist supporters in London in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Such an activity—making blacklists of private organizations—is absolutely unprecedented for the HRC. And the current “research” program is focused on only one context: companies working in areas designated as being under Israeli civil jurisdiction in the West Bank under the Oslo Accords. The General Assembly has allocated $138,700 to cover the costs of this research project. The clear goal of the Council in producing such a list is to create negative reputational consequences for the listed companies, and ultimately to trigger sanctions against targeted companies through subsequent action by the Security Council or national governments.3

(full article online)

Kontorovich and NGO Monitor eviscerate the UNHRC "blacklist" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Wellington city council apologizes after Tim Rice asks for explanation of lyric change, saying ‘permission not given*’*
> 
> New Zealand festival removes ‘Israel’ from Joseph musical



Let's erase the Jewish people, you know, so life will be "simpler".


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*"Zion" in the Bible*
Zion started as a nickname for Jerusalem: “Look upon Zion…Your eyes will see Jerusalem” (Isaiah 33:20). Later it became a nickname for Israel, for example in Jeremiah 3:14 God says: “I will choose you - one from a town and two from a clan - and bring you to Zion.” Zion is also the Hebrew name of a mount in Jerusalem that was conquered from the Jebusites by King David, where The City of David was located.

*What is Zion in Hebrew?*
The word Zion - *ציון *(Tziyon) comes from the root* צ-י-ן *(tz-y-n) in Hebrew. In Modern Hebrew we have a lot of verbs coming from this root. One of them is: “letzayen” which means “to mark” or “to emphasize”. This meaning makes Zion an appropriate name to mark one of the holiest places on earth. Some Jewish traditions even refer to Zion as the spiritual point from which the entire world was created, located in the Holy of Holies of the Temple.

IsraelBiblicalStudies.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I stumbled onto this 2015 article in Slate about 3000 descendants of Palestinian Arabs who fled in 1948 to Egypt.

It shows exactly how much the Arab world really cares about Palestinians.

“Egypt has been a gracious host to us,” he says, speaking in slow, elegant Arabic. “All we want from the Egyptian government is for someone who lives in Egypt and was born in Egypt to be treated like an Egyptian. … Today, our poor pay the prices of Egypt’s wealthiest. All we want is for our poor to be treated as the Egyptian poor.” As foreigners, the Palestinians don’t have access to the state subsidies provided to poor Egyptians.

(full article online)

How Egypt treats Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Here is an article which is asking to become a thread. Who will start one? ]

UNRWA tried to raise money on Refugee Day by sending out this message:





_69 years since their original displacement in 1948, Palestine refugees are still refugees, awaiting a just and durable solution to their plight. _

No, they are not refugees.

As I noted in February, there is only one definition of refugee in international law, in the 1951 Refugee Convention:

_Any person who...owing to well-founded fear of being persecuted for reasons of race, religion, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion, is outside the country of his nationality and is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to avail himself of the protection of that country; or who, not having a nationality and being outside the country of his former habitual residence as a result of such events, is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to return to it._

-------------
While Palestinian refugees were excluded under the Refugee Convention from protection by UNHCR, there is no additional definition to include them as refugees. UNRWA has a working definition of something they made up called "Palestine refugees" that have nothing to do with actual refugee status and is entirely for UNRWA to determine who is eligible to receive their services.

Today, nearly none of the original refugees (and some of them were refugees in 1948)  are alive, and their descendants aren't refugees.

UNRWA knows all this, as I noted in the earlier article. UNRWA documentation almost never calls them "refugees" but only "Palestine refugees" which has its own definition that has nothing to do with actual  refugee status. They cannot apply for asylum in Europe, for example, unless they are also truly refugees fleeing from Syria or Hamas.

And in this case, for this fundraising campaign , they are knowingly lying when they say "Palestine refugees are still refugees."

.@UNRWA still lying  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

And it’s always…ever since I started doing this…the first time I went to Palestine in 2000 there was a moment when I walked into the sanctuary and I _really_, _really_ felt…felt such a peace. I mean it’s such a beautiful space and throughout the festival I have really tried…wanted to give the visitors _that_sense…to give them that moment when you walk in and the world folds away. So I chose to describe the sanctuary and what it means and its history. And here is just the second paragraph in that piece which says –

A sanctuary on a hilltop. Around it the earth fell away. Palestinians are masters of terracing. They built Jerusalem on a hill and the Old City slopes gently towards the south-east; towards the sanctuary. And there, the central and biggest of 26 terraces is for the Dome of the Rock. From the south, 20 steps lead up to it. From the north, just nine.”

------

It is of course not in the least bit surprising to find veteran anti-Israel activist Ahdaf Soueif exploiting the wrapping of a literary festival for political ends. Predictable erasing all Jewish history from her portrayal of Temple Mount and using partisan terminology to describe the location, she promotes to Hay Festival goers and BBC audiences alike ridiculous ahistorical notions such as the idea that Palestinians built Jerusalem and the Dome of the Rock is situated on specially constructed ‘Palestinian terracing’.

(full article online)

At BBC Culture website, audiences told Palestinians built Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The latest attack, which coincided with the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, in honor of which the Jerusalem Municipality had made an unprecedented investment in holiday lights and cultural and sports events, was executed in the spirit of the Muslim Brotherhood's slogan: "Allah is our goal, the Prophet [Muhammad] is our leader, the Quran is our constitution, jihad is our way and death for Allah is our most exalted wish." This is the command hierarchy the killers follow. 

Let us be clear: Terrorist attacks by individuals have a method and intent. This is an Islamic religious belief that is used as a political and operative tool that both the Palestinian Authority and Hamas use to fight Israel. Both these organizations, which perpetuate martyrdom, fund terrorism and incite the masses to carry out attacks as an act of "legitimate resistance to the occupation," reject the legitimacy of Israel's existence and sovereignty over Jerusalem. So they encourage serial murder through messages of religious incitement, the magic words of an evil sorcerer. As a result, a collection of glassy-eyed automatons head out to commit murder.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19267


----------



## Sixties Fan

PFLP, which is a member of the PLO, has claimed responsibility for the terror attack last week in which Israeli policewoman Hadas Malka was murdered. In an announcement the party stated that its "heroes" carried out the attack "to emphasize the path of resistance."

The attack was described as part of a "blood oath" to Palestinians to carry out "resistance" - a Palestinian euphemism for violence and terror - until "Palestine" is established "from the [Jordan] River to the Mediterranean [Sea]." In other words, completely erasing all of the State of Israel:

"The PFLP again emphasized in the statement the blood oath to the Palestinian people to continue on the path of resistance until the return [of the Palestinian refugees], freedom, and the establishment of our state on all of the land of the Palestinian homeland from the [Jordan] River to the Mediterranean [Sea], with free and united Jerusalem as its capital."
[Wattan, independent Palestinian news agency, June 17, 2017]

(full article online)

PFLP: Blood oath to Palestinians to establish "Palestine" from River to Sea - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UNRWA has a working definition of something they made up called "Palestine refugees" that have nothing to do with actual refugee status and is entirely for UNRWA to determine who is eligible to receive their services.


UNRWA does not define who is a refugee. It is an aid agency and its definition only defines who qualifies for aid.

Resolution 194 says refugees are those wishing to return to their homes. I assume that means anyone no longer living in their home. There is nothing saying anything about why they left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> carry out attacks as an act of "legitimate resistance to the occupation," reject the legitimacy of Israel's existence and sovereignty over Jerusalem.


Uhh, Jerusalem is occupied territory.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> carry out attacks as an act of "legitimate resistance to the occupation," reject the legitimacy of Israel's existence and sovereignty over Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, Jerusalem is occupied territory.
Click to expand...

Of course it's occupied...people live there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: High Quality Video Of Kay Wilson’s Magnificent Speech At Al Quds London Counter Protest


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA has a working definition of something they made up called "Palestine refugees" that have nothing to do with actual refugee status and is entirely for UNRWA to determine who is eligible to receive their services.
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA does not define who is a refugee. It is an aid agency and its definition only defines who qualifies for aid.
> 
> Resolution 194 says refugees are those wishing to return to their homes. I assume that means anyone no longer living in their home. There is nothing saying anything about why they left.
Click to expand...


What 194 actually means:

Israel’s chief reservation regarding the Arab Peace Initiative is the way in which the text addresses the issue of Palestinian refugees. Specifically, the Initiative calls upon Israel to affirm: “achievement of a just solution to the Palestinian refugee problem to be agreed upon in accordance with U.N. General Assembly Resolution 194.” Israelis have largely rejected this passage, believing that it in effect is calling for the “right of return” of Palestinian refugees to Israel, something that would destroy the Jewish character of the state. But a closer look at the Initiative indicates that its mention of 194 need not be the Achilles’ heel that Israel has made it out to be.

The Arab states’ — and Palestinians’ — inclusion in the Initiative of UNGA Resolution 194, adopted in the wake of the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, is less about the text of the resolution and more about the principle it represents. Resolution 194 addressed the refugee issue as follows:

“Resolves that refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbors should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property, which, under principles of international law or inequity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.”

To be sure, the Arab states have used this passage in Res. 194 in an effort to make the refugee issue fundamental to any Arab-Israeli peace agreement, and to further extract and mobilize sympathy from the Arab public. However, the Arab states are not chiefly concerned with Israel accepting the exact wording of 194, after all the text also calls for United Nations control over Jerusalem. They do, however, want Israel to accept the principle of addressing the plight of Palestinian refugees in the context of a comprehensive solution to the Arab-Israeli conflict.

In this regard, Israelis should not be fearful of the Arab Peace Initiative’s mention of UNGA Res. 194. *The resolution was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly — not the Security Council — and as such is not binding.* Furthermore, it has not been accepted by all of the parties to the conflict.

(full article online)

Resolution 194 -- the Achilles' Heel of the Arab Peace Initiative | HuffPost



[All of those Non Binding Resolutions people insist are legal and binding, to make it go down the Jewish throats one way or another......tsk....tsk....tsk]

[Palestinians are to be compensated if they do not get to return to their homes and lands?  Well, so do the nearly 1 Million Jews who were made to leave Arab conquered lands from 1920 on.  Fair is fair     ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *The resolution was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly — not the Security Council — and as such is not binding.* Furthermore, it has not been accepted by all of the parties to the conflict.


Indeed, but the international law they apply is binding.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The resolution was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly — not the Security Council — and as such is not binding.* Furthermore, it has not been accepted by all of the parties to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but the international law they apply is binding.
Click to expand...

I find it fascinating that you are the only person on earth who has smoked enough cannabis to believe Israel doesn't exist.


----------



## montelatici

*The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (16 December 1966)*



The right to return is most clearly enshrined in the 1966 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR)(1) under its provisions on the right to freedom of movement (Article 12). Freedom of movement has two main components: an internal aspect, relating to freedom of movement within a country (Article 12 (1)); and an external aspect comprising freedom of movement between States. The latter includes the right to leave one's country (Article 12 (2)), and the right to enter one's "own country" (Article 12 (4)).


"Article 12 of the ICCPR states: 

Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.

Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.

The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.

No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country."
The U.S. ratified the ICCPR in 1992. Upon ratification, the ICCPR became the "supreme law of the land" under the Supremacy Clause of the U.S. Constitution, which gives acceded treaties the status of federal law. The U.S. must comply with and implement the provisions of the treaty just as it would any other domestic law, subject to Reservations, Understandings and Declarations (RUDs) entered when it ratified the treaty. Though the government retains the obligation to comply with the ICCPR, one of the RUDs attached by the U.S. Senate is a "not self-executing" Declaration, intended to limit the ability of litigants to sue in court for direct enforcement of the treaty.

The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (Right to Return - Human Rights Watch Policy Page)


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (16 December 1966)*
> 
> 
> 
> The right to return is most clearly enshrined in the 1966 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR)(1) under its provisions on the right to freedom of movement (Article 12). Freedom of movement has two main components: an internal aspect, relating to freedom of movement within a country (Article 12 (1)); and an external aspect comprising freedom of movement between States. The latter includes the right to leave one's country (Article 12 (2)), and the right to enter one's "own country" (Article 12 (4)).
> 
> 
> "Article 12 of the ICCPR states:
> 
> Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country."
> The U.S. ratified the ICCPR in 1992. Upon ratification, the ICCPR became the "supreme law of the land" under the Supremacy Clause of the U.S. Constitution, which gives acceded treaties the status of federal law. The U.S. must comply with and implement the provisions of the treaty just as it would any other domestic law, subject to Reservations, Understandings and Declarations (RUDs) entered when it ratified the treaty. Though the government retains the obligation to comply with the ICCPR, one of the RUDs attached by the U.S. Senate is a "not self-executing" Declaration, intended to limit the ability of litigants to sue in court for direct enforcement of the treaty.
> 
> The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (Right to Return - Human Rights Watch Policy Page)



How nice. _The_ _Monty_ is going to champion the rights of Jews who have been driven out of his islamic paradises.


----------



## Hollie

It's so cute when the Death Cultists rattle on.

There is an article here: Families Of Deceased Palestinians Arrange "Wedding in Heaven"

that describes something I find truly disturbing, even by the standards, such as they are, surrounding the Arab-Moslem Death Cultists.

For some strange reason, perhaps something to do with the earth’s magneticfield, there is a peculiar confluence of splodeydopes and splodeydope enablers and abettors within Islamism.


And then there's this:

Ynetnews News - Study: Female suicide bombers seek atonement

Study: Female suicide bombers seek atonement
Main motivation for women to carry out suicide attacks is to repent for past sins, new study reveals; women bombers are beneficial to terror groups - they receive greater media coverage, cause more deaths.
*
*
And then, the usual:
*

PFLP: Blood oath to Palestinians to establish "Palestine" from River to Sea - PMW Bulletins

PLO-member party PFLP claimed responsibility
 for murder of Israeli policewoman in Jerusalem attack*

*Attack part of "blood oath to the Palestinian people 
to... [establish] our state... 
from the [Jordan] River to the Mediterranean [Sea]"*

*PFLP about terrorists: 
"The heroic Martyrs fulfilled their wish to die as Martyrs 
on the streets of Jerusalem"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The current policy of the PA leadership is to avoid alienating the Trump administration by continuing to pretend that Abbas and his cronies are serious about achieving peace with Israel. This is why Abbas's representatives are careful not to criticize Trump or his envoys.


When Israel does not comply with their list of demands, the Palestinians will accuse it of "destroying" the peace process. Worse still, the Palestinians will use this charge as an excuse to redouble their terror against Israelis. The Palestinian claim, as always, will be that they are being forced to resort to terrorism in light of the failure of yet another US-sponsored peace process.


No doubt, Abbas cannot find it within himself to clarify to the American envoys that he lacks a mandate from his people to make any step toward peace with Israel. Abbas knows, even if the American representatives do not, that any move in that direction would end his career, and very possibly his life. Abbas also does not wish to go down in Palestinian history as the treacherous leader who "sold out to the Jews." Moreover, someone can come along later and say, quite correctly, that as Abbas has exceeded his legitimate term in office, any deal he makes is illegal and illegitimate.

(full article online)

The Ongoing Drama of Palestinian Lies


----------



## Sixties Fan

When I visited the Gaza Strip a few months later, I again saw the difference between how journalists portray a place and reality. Reading about Gaza in the news, you’d think the whole place was rubble, that it looks more or less like Homs or Aleppo. In fact Gaza is no different in appearance from anywhere else in the Arab World. During eight days in the Strip, I didn’t see a single war-damaged building until I specifically asked my fixer to show me one. In response, she drove me to Shujaya, a neighborhood of Gaza City that’s a known Hamas stronghold and is still visibly damaged from the 2014 war.

Was the destruction in Shujaya shocking? Yes. But it was very localized, and not at all indicative of the rest of Gaza. The rest of Gaza is not so different from many developing countries: people are poor but they manage to provide for themselves, and even to dress well and be happy most of the time. Actually, there are parts of the Strip that are quite nice. I went out to eat at restaurants where the tables are made from marble and the waiters wear vests and ties. I saw huge villas on the beach that wouldn’t be out of place in Malibu, and – right across the street from those villas – I visited a new, $4 million mosque.

(full article online)

EXCLUSIVE: How Reporting From Israel Changed My Worldview Forever | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

HonestReporting’s study on The Independent’s bias against Israel in March 2017 broke new ground in exposing the systemic bias against Israel in one publication. We now present a broader comparison of the Israel-related media cultures in Britain and the United States.

Many observers identify Britain – from the House of Commons to academia– as home to more prejudiced anti-Israel activity than the United States. But what causes this discrepancy? According to a new HonestReporting analysis, the heavily negative reporting of Israel in British newspapers may play a large role in determining the disturbingly frequent anti-Israel stance of British public institutions.

(full article online)

Bias by the Numbers - April-May 2017 | HonestReporting


----------



## montelatici

The bias in the U.S. media is overwhelmingly pro-Israel. That's how Americans have been brainwashed into supporting Israel.  The neutral coverage in the rest of the makes it difficult for the Zionists to brainwash the rest of the world.

"Evolving conversations on the ground demand probing questions on-air. So why does TV news look like a Netanyahu ad?

An analysis by Punditfact of CNN coverage during the first two weeks of the latest Gaza crisis showed that appearances by Israeli officials outnumbered Palestinian officials by more than four-to-one. There were substantially more interviews with what Punditfact called Palestinian “laymen”, but they included the relatives of a Palestinian-American beaten by Israeli soldiers that offered little insight into the bigger picture.......

American media's new pro-Israel bias: the same party line at the wrong time | Chris McGreal


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Noooooo  !  Really? ]

*Appendix*

*The PA salaries to imprisoned terrorists is not humanitarian or social welfare for families but is in fact a salary to the terrorist prisoner himself*
PA payments to terrorists are not social welfare for the families but are salaries to the terrorists themselves. The PA law itself uses the term "salary" [See: Palestinian Authority Government resolution # 23 of 2010 and _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, April 15, 2011]; an attempt by some PA members to change the language of the law from "salary" to "social assistance" was blocked and the law remained unchanged [See: Minister of Prisoners' Affairs Issa Karake - WAFA news agency, Dec. 27, 2012 and Chairman of the Prisoners' Club Qadura Fares - _Al-Quds_ Internet edition, Dec. 27, 2012]; the payment is paid based on "time served" by the terrorist and irrespective of financial needs of the family of the terrorist [See: _Al-Quds_, Jan. 3, 2010, _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, April 15, 2011] and is subject to income tax [_Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 19, 2011]. Single prisoners receive the same basic high salaries as those married with children. While social welfare benefits are universally calculated as a portion of the minimum or average salary, the salaries paid to the terrorists are quite clearly not social welfare benefits, as they are based on the number of years a prisoner has served time in jail.

(full article online)

Special Report: PA abuses goodwill of International Red Cross to pay salaries to Palestinian terrorists in Israeli prisons - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the past 24 hours, according to Arab media, 38 Jews visited the Temple Mount.





This is, of course, terrible. How can Jews peacefully visit their holiest site? Clearly it is a violation of Muslim rights.

Also in the past 24 hours, according to the same Islamic Waqf that zealously counts every Jew, some 300,000 Muslims visited the same site.





Yet the Muslims complain about restrictions to their freedom of religion.

38 Jews and 300,000 Muslims ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The PA salaries to imprisoned terrorists is not humanitarian or social welfare for families but is in fact a salary to the terrorist prisoner himself


Where do the Palestinians say they pay terrorists?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking at the annual Herzliya Conference, Lt. Gen. Gadi Eisenkot said that Hezbollah was ensconced in some 240 villages and towns in southern Lebanon, and remains the most immediate threat to Israel. He added that the Islamist group receives sophisticated weaponry from Iran, some of which is supplied by Russia.

Another Israeli military official warned on Wednesday that if Hezbollah launches an attack against Israel, “thousands” of Lebanese would be put at risk when Israel strikes back. Major-General Amir Eshel, commander of the Israeli Air Force, explained that Hezbollah has established thousands of bases in Beirut, the Bekaa Valley, and southern Lebanon, both “above and below live civilians whom we have nothing against — a kind of human shield.”

“And that is where the war will be,” he added. “That is where we will have to fight in order to stop it and win. Whoever stays in these bases will simply be hit and will risk their lives. And whoever goes out will live.”

Jonathan Schanzer, senior vice president of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, explained in July of last year that Hezbollah’s widely-reported tactic of hiding military assets in civilian areas would lead to mass casualties. Reports emerged in 2013 that Hezbollah was offering reduced-price housing to Shiite families who allow the terrorist group to store rocket launchers in their homes. An Israeli defense official told _The New York Times_ in May 2015 that the buildup of Hezbollah’s terror infrastructure in southern Lebanese villages meant that “civilians are living in a military compound” and that their lives were at risk. A few days later, a newspaper linked to Hezbollah bolstered the Israeli assessment.

Hezbollah hasn’t just embedded its military infrastructure among civilians; it is also increasingly entrenched within Lebanon’s government.

(full article online)

IDF Chief of Staff: Hezbollah Has Forces in “Every 3rd or 4th House” in Southern Lebanon


----------



## montelatici

Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.

With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.



Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.


----------



## Indeependent

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
Click to expand...

Let's hear Monty complain that Syria occupies Lebanon; like hell she will.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
Click to expand...


"BEIRUT: Lebanon Monday reiterated its right to liberate the remaining villages still occupied by Israel since the 1967 Arab-Israeli war....................Israel pulled its forces out of most of southern Lebanon on May 25, 2000 after 18 years of continuous occupation. However, they still occupy the village of Ghajar, the Shebaa farms and the Kfar Shuba hills."

Lebanon reiterates right to liberate lands still occupied by Israel


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "BEIRUT: Lebanon Monday reiterated its right to liberate the remaining villages still occupied by Israel since the 1967 Arab-Israeli war....................Israel pulled its forces out of most of southern Lebanon on May 25, 2000 after 18 years of continuous occupation. However, they still occupy the village of Ghajar, the Shebaa farms and the Kfar Shuba hills."
> 
> Lebanon reiterates right to liberate lands still occupied by Israel
Click to expand...

Probably to prevent Syrian troops from attacking.
The Lebanese government is terrified of their Syrian masters.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear Monty complain that Syria occupies Lebanon; like hell she will.
Click to expand...


Syria is not occupying Lebanon you moron, Israel is.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "BEIRUT: Lebanon Monday reiterated its right to liberate the remaining villages still occupied by Israel since the 1967 Arab-Israeli war....................Israel pulled its forces out of most of southern Lebanon on May 25, 2000 after 18 years of continuous occupation. However, they still occupy the village of Ghajar, the Shebaa farms and the Kfar Shuba hills."
> 
> Lebanon reiterates right to liberate lands still occupied by Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to prevent Syrian troops from attacking.
> The Lebanese government is terrified of their Syrian masters.
Click to expand...


Non sequitur, but you knew that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon is still selling the t-shirts that erase the State of Israel and anti-Semitic books.

Hypocrisy: Amazon Removes ‘Palestinian History’ Book, Keeps Selling ‘Protocols of the Elders of Zion’The Jewish Press | JoeSettler | 29 Sivan 5777 – June 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear Monty complain that Syria occupies Lebanon; like hell she will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria is not occupying Lebanon you moron, Israel is.
Click to expand...

Except for the few areas you pointed out, Lebanon is occupied by Syria.
Seeing the way Syria treats it's own citizens, I doubt the Lebanese are going to shoot off their mouths.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is understandably implementing defensive infrastructure as a deterent against yet another Israeli invasion.  Israel has invaded Lebanon 5 times since the 70s, and occupied the southern part of Lebanon for years.  Israel still occupies a part of Lebanon today.
> 
> With that kind of history, Lebanon and Hezbollah whose people inhabit southern Lebanon would be crazy not to prepare for another Israeli invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lebanon does Israel occupy today?  In 2000, the U.N. determined that Israel left Lebanon completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "BEIRUT: Lebanon Monday reiterated its right to liberate the remaining villages still occupied by Israel since the 1967 Arab-Israeli war....................Israel pulled its forces out of most of southern Lebanon on May 25, 2000 after 18 years of continuous occupation. However, they still occupy the village of Ghajar, the Shebaa farms and the Kfar Shuba hills."
> 
> Lebanon reiterates right to liberate lands still occupied by Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to prevent Syrian troops from attacking.
> The Lebanese government is terrified of their Syrian masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur, but you knew that.
Click to expand...

Completely in context.
You are already known for massaging facts.


----------



## Hollie

Until we Westerners take a firm hand in dealing with the Death Cult, (we simply stop paying the Death Cultists to continue their behavior), the Death Cult will continue to reward Islamic terrorism. 

The other issue we must face is the realization that utter contempt for Jews (and Christians) has been one of the themes of the islamist Cult since its invention as is the proscription for gee-had - the gee-had that is expressly by war and rapine. That is the reason why Islamism predisposes the islamist world to violence. The Korans are clear on the issue, no matter how much islamists hope to deny it. 
*



Special Report: PA abuses goodwill of International Red Cross to pay salaries to Palestinian terrorists in Israeli prisons - PMW Bulletins

Special Report:
PA abuses goodwill of International Red Cross (ICRC) to 
pay salaries to Palestinian terrorists in Israeli prisons*


----------



## Hollie

The benefits of reformation that occurred with the Judeo-Christian faiths has never translated to Islamism. Accommodation and acceptance for the reviled non-Islamic doesn't exist outside of the required conversion to Islam.  Following an Al Qaeda bombing that killed moslems in Jordan  some years ago, there were protests by Islamist demonstrators wailing, "We are Muslims! We are not Jews or Crusaders! Why attack us?" Of course, if you are a Christian or Jew, or even the "wrong kind" of islamic, it is perfectly permissible and even admirable to attack you. Within Islamist ideology it is permissible to lie to you, steal from you, rape you, enslave you and even kill you.


*
Is PA planning to deceive the US and donor countries – AGAIN?  - PMW Bulletins*

*Palestinian sources say Mahmoud Abbas will continue paying Martyrs' families and prisoners, in order to satisfy Palestinians, but will hide it as "humanitarian and social aid to needy families," to satisfy donor countries*
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
The Palestinian Authority is planning once again to hide its approximately $300 million a year in payments to terrorist prisoners and the families of so-called "Martyrs," by continuing to reward terror but in a different framework, according to some Palestinian sources.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dutch citizen files suit against Israeli commanders for attack on family home during 2014 Gaza war*

Ismail Zeyada, a Dutch citizen of Palestinian origin, has started a civil lawsuit holding two Israeli commanders responsible for the attack on his family home in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge. Six of Ziada’s family members were killed in the July 2014 attack: his mother (70), three of his brothers, his sister-in-law and a 12-year old nephew. One of two guests were also killed. The family home was located in Al-Burayj, a Palestinian refugee camp in central Gaza.

Dutch citizen files suit against Israeli commanders for attack on family home during 2014 Gaza war


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the second intifada, there have been several thousand arrests a year. In 2002, probably the highest year ever, there were a reported 11,000 arrests according to PCHR.. Even that year the number of people in prison didn't get close to 10,000 at any point in time.

Yet during that time period the number of "prisoners" (or "detainees" or "those arrested") reported by Palestinian NGOs has grown from 600,000 in 2004 to 650,000 in 2006, 750,000 in 2009, 800,000 in 2014, 850,000 in 2015 and (for some NGOs) a million in 2016. However,  no one can point to a year since 2004 with more than a few thousand arrests.

The best I can determine is that the "one third of all Palestinians have been arrested" meme is so powerful that they inflate the number of supposed prisoners as the population grows to keep that ratio consistent.

(full article online)

Abbas' spokesman uses fake "million prisoners" statistic to justify payments to terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Note how UNHCR must include UNRWA's fake "refugees" among its statistics, inflating the number of refugees in the world from 17.2 million to 22.5 million - an inflation of 31% just to accommodate the bizarre UNRWA "working definition" of "refugee.

But this goes beyond that. UNHCR is careful to distinguish between refugees, internally displaced people and asylum seekers, all who have different legal statuses under international law.

UNRWA makes no such distinctions, and grotesquely goes beyond it.

(full article online)

.@UNRWA screws up UNHCR @refugees statistics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The term “anti-Semitism” doesn’t adequately capture the full scale of blood libels propagated by Palestinian officials against Jews.

By electing Palestine to a leadership role designed to combat “racial discrimination,” the UN has signaled to the world that not only does it not care about racism but it awards violent racists as long as they keep their seething hatred directed at Jews. 

(full article online)

Palestine Elected To UN Panel On 'Racial Discrimination' Because Apparently Vicious Anti-Semitism Is  Enlightened.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a letter, Israel’s envoy to the UN, Danny Danon, pointed to an incident in April, in which a patrol of the UN Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) was denied access to an observation post flying the flag of the NGO “Green Without Borders,” by a group of locals.

Hezbollah’s purported use of such facilities under cover of the NGO is a violation of UN Security Council Resolution 1701, passed at the end of the Second Lebanon War in August 2006.

(full article online)

WATCH: Posing as environmentalists, Hezbollah digging in at border, Israel tells UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

_his eye-opening video shows what so many people who oppose the Israeli “occupation” know – or actually don’t know – about it._

The “Documenting Anti-Semitism” Facebook page posted a video demonstrating the profound ignorance among so many people who oppose Israel’s socalled “occupation” although they have no idea what they’re talking about.

Could their anti-Israel bias be the result of “fake news?” Or anti-Semitism?

Their ignorance, not only about Israel, is indeed shocking. You have to see it to believe it.

Imagine. These people are allowed to vote!

(vide video online)

WATCH: What Do People Know About the ‘Occupation’? You’ll be Shocked!


----------



## montelatici

Israel has the second highest incarceration rate in the world (325 prisoners per 100,000 population)


Sixties Fan said:


> Note how UNHCR must include UNRWA's fake "refugees" among its statistics, inflating the number of refugees in the world from 17.2 million to 22.5 million - an inflation of 31% just to accommodate the bizarre UNRWA "working definition" of "refugee.
> 
> But this goes beyond that. UNHCR is careful to distinguish between refugees, internally displaced people and asylum seekers, all who have different legal statuses under international law.
> 
> UNRWA makes no such distinctions, and grotesquely goes beyond it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@UNRWA screws up UNHCR @refugees statistics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



You people just don't understand why UNRWA was established. The only grotesque thing is the UN's collaboration with the Zionists that allowed the European colonization of Palestine when colonialism ran contrary to the charter of the UN.

UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinians by the UN because it is the only case in history where the UN's direct action created the refugees.  The UN members that voted against partition  had predicted the outcome.  After the disaster the UN had no choice but to try to mitigate the disaster they caused.  Hence, there was unanimous support for the establishment of UNRWA and the concept of generational succession until the UN rights the wrong it caused.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> _his eye-opening video shows what so many people who oppose the Israeli “occupation” know – or actually don’t know – about it._
> 
> The “Documenting Anti-Semitism” Facebook page posted a video demonstrating the profound ignorance among so many people who oppose Israel’s socalled “occupation” although they have no idea what they’re talking about.
> 
> Could their anti-Israel bias be the result of “fake news?” Or anti-Semitism?
> 
> Their ignorance, not only about Israel, is indeed shocking. You have to see it to believe it.
> 
> Imagine. These people are allowed to vote!
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> WATCH: What Do People Know About the ‘Occupation’? You’ll be Shocked!


Israel depends on ignorance to keep its support. Israel - The more you know, the less you like.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we wrote in a blog post here about ten weeks ago:
We think this means the many requests we and our followers... filed with Twitter were heard. Whatever the case, the world is a better and safer place with Ahlam Tamimi's voice lowered by several notches... ["*12-Apr-17: A modest step toward justice: Twitter today suspended the account of our daughter's murderer*"]But now, as we said a moment ago, she has _another _Twitter account. For now, we're not publicizing its address. We don't want to contribute to her gaining any more followers; not even one more. She created it in May.

We found it just yesterday and within a few minutes we filed a complaint using Twitter's standard forms and on-line procedure. It works in a frustrating way because it doesn't easily allow for any background or explanation or commentary. And once having filed it, we received this ambivalent, somewhat anaemic and entirely unsatisfying response:

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 23-Jun-17: Murder by social media (is anyone at Twitter reading this?)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The organization was founded in 1991 to promote more interaction between Israel’s Jewish and Arab populations, and to advocate for equal rights and opportunities. The seeds of the “Shared Regional Tourism” initiative — initially aimed at bringing Jewish tourists to Arab cities in towns — began in 2006 in Umm al-Fahm, and was funded by USAID in 2012.

Ramadan Nights guide Shireen Mahajna explains the five pillars of Israel an Umm al-Fahm mosque on June 22, 2017. (Amanda Borschel-Dan/Times of Israel)

The Ramadan Nights tours began as a “crazy idea” to change the image of the Wadi Ara region — viewed through newspaper headlines as a hotbed of Islamic fundamentalism and unrest — by inviting Jewish tour groups.

(full article online)

A Ramadan night on the town in Umm al-Fahm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Parliament speaker calls Israel ‘mother of terrorism’ as Islamic Republic parades missiles, rallies in support of Palestinians and against raft of enemies

(full article online)

Unveiling clock showing 8,411 days left for Israel, Iranians rage against Jewish state


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon Buys Rights to Israeli TV Series, Will Stream It in 200 Global Locations


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Israel has the second highest incarceration rate in the world (325 prisoners per 100,000 population)
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how UNHCR must include UNRWA's fake "refugees" among its statistics, inflating the number of refugees in the world from 17.2 million to 22.5 million - an inflation of 31% just to accommodate the bizarre UNRWA "working definition" of "refugee.
> 
> But this goes beyond that. UNHCR is careful to distinguish between refugees, internally displaced people and asylum seekers, all who have different legal statuses under international law.
> 
> UNRWA makes no such distinctions, and grotesquely goes beyond it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@UNRWA screws up UNHCR @refugees statistics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't understand why UNRWA was established. The only grotesque thing is the UN's collaboration with the Zionists that allowed the European colonization of Palestine when colonialism ran contrary to the charter of the UN.
> 
> UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinians by the UN because it is the only case in history where the UN's direct action created the refugees.  The UN members that voted against partition  had predicted the outcome.  After the disaster the UN had no choice but to try to mitigate the disaster they caused.  Hence, there was unanimous support for the establishment of UNRWA and the concept of generational succession until the UN rights the wrong it caused.
Click to expand...


It's a curse that has caused generations of helplessness and welfare.  My parents were also refugees 70 years ago, after the War.  But my dad worked himself up from the bootstraps, after losing his entire family.  He never took welfare, and I never even thought of my parents as refugees.  Likewise, 800,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands were fully integrated into Israel.  It's beyond ridiculous for there to still be Palestinian refugees today.  Like Tom Petty sang,  "You don't have to live like a Refugee!"


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the second highest incarceration rate in the world (325 prisoners per 100,000 population)
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how UNHCR must include UNRWA's fake "refugees" among its statistics, inflating the number of refugees in the world from 17.2 million to 22.5 million - an inflation of 31% just to accommodate the bizarre UNRWA "working definition" of "refugee.
> 
> But this goes beyond that. UNHCR is careful to distinguish between refugees, internally displaced people and asylum seekers, all who have different legal statuses under international law.
> 
> UNRWA makes no such distinctions, and grotesquely goes beyond it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@UNRWA screws up UNHCR @refugees statistics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't understand why UNRWA was established. The only grotesque thing is the UN's collaboration with the Zionists that allowed the European colonization of Palestine when colonialism ran contrary to the charter of the UN.
> 
> UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinians by the UN because it is the only case in history where the UN's direct action created the refugees.  The UN members that voted against partition  had predicted the outcome.  After the disaster the UN had no choice but to try to mitigate the disaster they caused.  Hence, there was unanimous support for the establishment of UNRWA and the concept of generational succession until the UN rights the wrong it caused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a curse that has caused generations of helplessness and welfare.  My parents were also refugees 70 years ago, after the War.  But my dad worked himself up from the bootstraps, after losing his entire family.  He never took welfare, and I never even thought of my parents as refugees.  Likewise, 800,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands were fully integrated into Israel.  It's beyond ridiculous for there to still be Palestinian refugees today.  Like Tom Petty sang,  "You don't have to live like a Refugee!"
Click to expand...


The UN is responsible for creating the disaster, the removal of the native people from their land, counter to everything the UN was supposed to stand for. It participated in the European colonization of Palestine after colonialism was deemed immoral. For this reason the UN assumed the task of righting the wrong they caused.  

There is no Rothschild and U.S. financed place that is able integrate the Palestinian refugees, as such is there any state that has the resources to integrate millions of Palestinian refugees.

Israel promoted the departure of Jews from Arab countries. Morocco even tried to stop the departure of the Jews with a law.   Try looking into the JTA archives.


----------



## flacaltenn

*There's too much "off topic" noise in this thread. Every other thread in this forum is available for "on-topic" brawls. Go find one. The topic here is Israel currents events. Comment on them or don't post. Don't need EVERY thread in this forum to be the same endless, repeated brawl.... 
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the second highest incarceration rate in the world (325 prisoners per 100,000 population)
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how UNHCR must include UNRWA's fake "refugees" among its statistics, inflating the number of refugees in the world from 17.2 million to 22.5 million - an inflation of 31% just to accommodate the bizarre UNRWA "working definition" of "refugee.
> 
> But this goes beyond that. UNHCR is careful to distinguish between refugees, internally displaced people and asylum seekers, all who have different legal statuses under international law.
> 
> UNRWA makes no such distinctions, and grotesquely goes beyond it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@UNRWA screws up UNHCR @refugees statistics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't understand why UNRWA was established. The only grotesque thing is the UN's collaboration with the Zionists that allowed the European colonization of Palestine when colonialism ran contrary to the charter of the UN.
> 
> UNRWA was established specifically for the Palestinians by the UN because it is the only case in history where the UN's direct action created the refugees.  The UN members that voted against partition  had predicted the outcome.  After the disaster the UN had no choice but to try to mitigate the disaster they caused.  Hence, there was unanimous support for the establishment of UNRWA and the concept of generational succession until the UN rights the wrong it caused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a curse that has caused generations of helplessness and welfare.  My parents were also refugees 70 years ago, after the War.  But my dad worked himself up from the bootstraps, after losing his entire family.  He never took welfare, and I never even thought of my parents as refugees.  Likewise, 800,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands were fully integrated into Israel.  It's beyond ridiculous for there to still be Palestinian refugees today.  Like Tom Petty sang,  "You don't have to live like a Refugee!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is responsible for creating the disaster, the removal of the native people from their land, counter to everything the UN was supposed to stand for. It participated in the European colonization of Palestine after colonialism was deemed immoral. For this reason the UN assumed the task of righting the wrong they caused.
> 
> There is no Rothschild and U.S. financed place that is able integrate the Palestinian refugees, as such is there any state that has the resources to integrate millions of Palestinian refugees.
> 
> Israel promoted the departure of Jews from Arab countries. Morocco even tried to stop the departure of the Jews with a law.   Try looking into the JTA archives.
Click to expand...



Of course you do not consider "colonialism" immoral.

You are all for the Muslim/Arab invasion, conquest and colonization of what is now being called "The Middle East", which got this name for the area exactly because it has all been conquered and colonized by Muslims up until WWI.

Israel promoted NOTHING.
The Arab conquered lands thought it would be a good way to destroy Israel post 1948 (when they OOOPS, lost that war).

They failed, and you continue to fail as well.

So, one Muslim country or another may or may not have tried to stop Jews from leaving in the past century.

Oh, gee, why oh, why would the Jews of Morocco want to leave???
-----------
As in Tunisia and Algeria, Moroccan Jews did not face large scale expulsion or outright asset confiscation or any similar government persecution during the period of exile, and Zionist agents were relatively allowed freedom of action to encourage emigration.[46]

In Morocco the Vichy regime during World War II passed discriminatory laws against Jews; for example, Jews were no longer able to get any form of credit, Jews who had homes or businesses in European neighborhoods were expelled, and quotas were imposed limiting the percentage of Jews allowed to practice professions such as law and medicine to no more than two percent.[47][_disputed – discuss_] King Mohammed V expressed his personal distaste for these laws, assuring Moroccan Jewish leaders that he would never lay a hand "upon either their persons or property". While there is no concrete evidence of him actually taking any actions to defend Morocco's Jews, it has been argued that he may have worked on their behalf behind the scenes.[48][49]

In June 1948, soon after Israel was established and in the midst of the first Arab–Israeli war, violent anti-Jewish riotsbroke out in Oujda and Djerada, leading to deaths of 44 Jews. In 1948–49, after the massacres, 18,000 Moroccan Jews left the country for Israel. Later, however, the Jewish exodus from Morocco slowed to a few thousand a year. Through the early 1950s, Zionist organizations encouraged emigration, particularly in the poorer south of the country, seeing Moroccan Jews as valuable contributors to the Jewish State:

(full article online)

Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries - Wikipedia

-----------------

Which bridge or swamp are you going to try to sell next?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From a culture of anti-Semitism to becoming a Jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians did not invent Arab hatred of Jews. There is plenty of it elsewhere in the Middle East. In Lebanon, simply communicating with an Israeli can land a person in jail. Syrian patients who were treated by the Israeli field hospital set up for that purpose must not carry anything with Hebrew writing when they return to Syria because it could get them killed. In fact, Arab hatred towards Jews created the Israel-Palestinian conflict by causing Arabs to reject Israeli independence and launch a war.

Palestinian violence towards Jews has always been intertwined with Arab hatred of Jews, and it is today the main tool used to keep it alive.

As long as Palestinians are led by terrorists, reared to hate, and paid to be terrorists, the probability that peace will come from negotiations with the Palestinians is exactly zero. This is the inconvenient truth of the Israel-Palestinian conflict.

(full article online)

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/the-inconvenient-truth-about-the-israel-palestinian-conflict/


----------



## Sixties Fan

For a "religion of peace," Muslims sure do a lot of killing.

Islam's holiest month of fasting and prayer began May 26 and runs until tomorrow, June 24. So far, there have been 161 terror attacks and 1,483 killed, reports The Religion of Peace website, which keeps a running tally. Another 1,557 were wounded.

(full article online)

Ramadan 2017: 161 Terror Attacks, 1,483 Dead, 1,557 Wounded


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"


Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
Click to expand...


I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?

How about it?

Anyone?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.

Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.

There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.

Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear. 

Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
Click to expand...


Please, tell us you are joking with the above.

It has been pro Israel speakers who have been protested against to the point that the events get cancelled.
Jewish Students are constantly harassed and attacked and intimidated.

And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.

Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS  antisemitism.

I am hearing a lot of Noise coming from you and no discussion.
Endless bellyaching about Israel's existence (oops, it does not exist for you) and its RIGHT to defend itself from those who have declared war against it and against all Jews since 1920.

Actually, a war against all Jews since about 1900 years ago.
It just does not change, it simply EVOLVES.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS antisemitism.



Thank you!

Frankly, I have seen very little in the way of reasoned discussion about Israeli governmental policies on-campus.  Perhaps P F Tinmore can provide a some brief examples.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, tell us you are joking with the above.
> 
> It has been pro Israel speakers who have been protested against to the point that the events get cancelled.
> Jewish Students are constantly harassed and attacked and intimidated.
> 
> And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS  antisemitism.
> 
> I am hearing a lot of Noise coming from you and no discussion.
> Endless bellyaching about Israel's existence (oops, it does not exist for you) and its RIGHT to defend itself from those who have declared war against it and against all Jews since 1920.
> 
> Actually, a war against all Jews since about 1900 years ago.
> It just does not change, it simply EVOLVES.
Click to expand...

You base your opinion on false premise.  It was the Palestinians who were at home peacefully minding their own business when the colonists came down from Europe to take over their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.


Colonization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Frankly, I have seen very little in the way of reasoned discussion about Israeli governmental policies on-campus.  Perhaps P F Tinmore can provide a some brief examples.
Click to expand...

You haven't been following my posts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Frankly, I have seen very little in the way of reasoned discussion about Israeli governmental policies on-campus.  Perhaps P F Tinmore can provide a some brief examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been following my posts.
Click to expand...


We follow your posts alright.  And very well.  And it is always about how the Jews are not the indigenous people and STOLE someone else's land.

Two words for you on your endless sad song:

GET  LOST


----------



## Sixties Fan

aquifers exceeds replenishment by about 140 MCM/year. Even without the electricity-run sewage treatment plants, the solutions above would be able to half that deficit and would go a long way toward providing the water needs of the Gazan population. And none of these solutions have anything to do with Israel.

The authors do find a way to involve Israel in their water problem, but only in one small paragraph in which they claim that Egypt and Israel prevent the free flow of construction materials and fuel. It is always convenient to blame Israel for maintaining a blockade of Gaza, even if it is not true.

(full article online)

Gaza Water Libel Actually Unsupported By Gazan Academics - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Turkish program included many schools from the Arab sector in Israel. In addition to transportation, Mirasimiz purchased water and sandwiches for the rioting Muslims to the tune of $2.12 million.

Also on the Mirasimiz list of expenses: according to the Shin Bet, in exchange for their stay on the Temple Mount and their constant provocation of Jewish visitors, every member of the Moraviton and Morabitat received a monthly stipend of about $1,200.

(full article online)

Report: Turks Invested Millions in Fanning Flames on Temple MountThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 1 Tammuz 5777 – June 25, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now it is true that the Maccabiah Games is primarily for Jews worldwide, but it is up to individual countries' Maccabiah committees to decide who is eligible. So Argentina will allow non-Jews with Jewish spouses to participate, for example.

But does Alpher object to the Gay Games? To the Deaflympics or Paralympics or Special Olympics? To the Asian Games that exclude Israel? All of which have criteria that do not allow everyone to participate?

Alpher doesn't explore these questions. Instead, he says "The Maccabiah Games is a racist event that makes the 1936 Berlin Olympics seem liberal."

It is a waste of time to be offended by such stupidity. Alpher, like other Haaretz columnists, long ago stopped trying to make cogent arguments and instead now compete in their own games - to see how much they can outdo each other in insulting Israel.

(full article online)

Haaretz op-ed calls to boycott Maccabiah Games as "racist" - even though Arabs participate ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just a little hypocrisy from far-left "reporter" Mya Guarnieri Jaradat ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where to even begin??


There was never _any_ allocation of _anything_ to _anybody_ in 1949. Israel’s neighbors attacked, in the first of many attempts to destroy _all_ of Israel. The 1949 Armistice Line is simply where Israel managed to turn them back, in a desperate bid to survive the assault.
Nonetheless, Minister Lieberman was _not even talking about_ lands beyond the 1949 Armistice Line as O’Connor claims, but rather lands _within the line_, lands which (once again) most of the world simply calls, “Israel.”
Understanding Lieberman’s statement doesn’t actually require deep historical knowledge, but rather a working grasp of basic English. Is that really too much to ask of a professional journalist?

(full article online)

Hey Newsweek: Israelis Want Their Country Back | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel bars UNESCO team from Hebron field visit


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel bars UNESCO team from Hebron field visit



Good.  The Tomb of the Patriarchs is a Jewish holy site.  As such, it must be under Israeli control.  Now and always.  

And its ridiculous the Palestinians claim that Israel puts the site in danger by using tear gas to quell Palestinian riots.  The only danger to the Tomb of the Patriarchs comes from Arab Palestinians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bars UNESCO team from Hebron field visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  The Tomb of the Patriarchs is a Jewish holy site.  As such, it must be under Israeli control.  Now and always.
> 
> And its ridiculous the Palestinians claim that Israel puts the site in danger by using tear gas to quell Palestinian riots.  The only danger to the Tomb of the Patriarchs comes from Arab Palestinians.
Click to expand...


The current arrangement at the Tomb of the Patriarchs is fine.  The Tomb is divided into a mosque and a synagogue, and each side gets the site completely for 10 days a year.  But being the snakes they are, the Muslims often desecrate the synagogue part when they get the site completely.  So if anyone is putting the site in danger, it's the Muslims doing so.


----------



## Shusha

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bars UNESCO team from Hebron field visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  The Tomb of the Patriarchs is a Jewish holy site.  As such, it must be under Israeli control.  Now and always.
> 
> And its ridiculous the Palestinians claim that Israel puts the site in danger by using tear gas to quell Palestinian riots.  The only danger to the Tomb of the Patriarchs comes from Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The current arrangement at the Tomb of the Patriarchs is fine.  The Tomb is divided into a mosque and a synagogue, and each side gets the site completely for 10 days a year.  But being the snakes they are, the Muslims often desecrate the synagogue part when they get the site completely.  So if anyone is putting the site in danger, it's the Muslims doing so.
Click to expand...


The current arrangement works because it is under Israeli control.  Would you say?  

It is not my intent to suggest that Muslims be prevented from visiting the site and the mosque there.  Far from it.  My point is that only Israel can guarantee that freedom of faith and preservation of the site.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Where to even begin??
> 
> 
> There was never _any_ allocation of _anything_ to _anybody_ in 1949. Israel’s neighbors attacked, in the first of many attempts to destroy _all_ of Israel. The 1949 Armistice Line is simply where Israel managed to turn them back, in a desperate bid to survive the assault.
> Nonetheless, Minister Lieberman was _not even talking about_ lands beyond the 1949 Armistice Line as O’Connor claims, but rather lands _within the line_, lands which (once again) most of the world simply calls, “Israel.”
> Understanding Lieberman’s statement doesn’t actually require deep historical knowledge, but rather a working grasp of basic English. Is that really too much to ask of a professional journalist?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hey Newsweek: Israelis Want Their Country Back | HonestReporting



The Arab League did not "attack" Israel.  The League's intervention was limited to entering the Arab and International portions of the partition plan (already invaded by the Europeans) to try to prevent the eviction and continued massacre of the native people by the European colonists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The fake "Green Without Borders" NGO and Hezbollah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

INTO THE FRAY: Gaza-The Ultimate Indictment of “Two-StatismThe Jewish Press | Dr. Martin Sherman | 2 Tammuz 5777 – June 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where to even begin??
> 
> 
> There was never _any_ allocation of _anything_ to _anybody_ in 1949. Israel’s neighbors attacked, in the first of many attempts to destroy _all_ of Israel. The 1949 Armistice Line is simply where Israel managed to turn them back, in a desperate bid to survive the assault.
> Nonetheless, Minister Lieberman was _not even talking about_ lands beyond the 1949 Armistice Line as O’Connor claims, but rather lands _within the line_, lands which (once again) most of the world simply calls, “Israel.”
> Understanding Lieberman’s statement doesn’t actually require deep historical knowledge, but rather a working grasp of basic English. Is that really too much to ask of a professional journalist?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hey Newsweek: Israelis Want Their Country Back | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League did not "attack" Israel.  The League's intervention was limited to entering the Arab and International portions of the partition plan (already invaded by the Europeans) to try to prevent the eviction and continued massacre of the native people by the European colonists.
Click to expand...




montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where to even begin??
> 
> 
> There was never _any_ allocation of _anything_ to _anybody_ in 1949. Israel’s neighbors attacked, in the first of many attempts to destroy _all_ of Israel. The 1949 Armistice Line is simply where Israel managed to turn them back, in a desperate bid to survive the assault.
> Nonetheless, Minister Lieberman was _not even talking about_ lands beyond the 1949 Armistice Line as O’Connor claims, but rather lands _within the line_, lands which (once again) most of the world simply calls, “Israel.”
> Understanding Lieberman’s statement doesn’t actually require deep historical knowledge, but rather a working grasp of basic English. Is that really too much to ask of a professional journalist?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hey Newsweek: Israelis Want Their Country Back | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab League did not "attack" Israel.  The League's intervention was limited to entering the Arab and International portions of the partition plan (already invaded by the Europeans) to try to prevent the eviction and continued massacre of the native people by the European colonists.
Click to expand...


Israel was attacked by the muhammedan armies. Why do you keep making a fool of yourself with your clown dancing?

S/766 of 22 May 1948

What follows is one of several questions posed on behalf of the UN and the Israeli response.

(h) Have Arab forces penetrated into the territory over which you claim to have authority?


Answer to Question (h): Arab forces have penetrated into the territory of the State of Israel in certain corners of the Northern Negev and in the Jordan Valley south of Lake Tiberias. In addition, planes of the Royal Egyptian Air Force have repeatedly raided Tel Aviv and southern Jewish settlements, while Iraqi air-force planes have been raiding settlements in the Northern Jordan Valley and artillery of the Syrian and Lebanese armies have been shelling settlements in Upper Galilee from across the frontier.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”

(full article online)

What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz reports that over the past two months, the number of vouchers issued by the PA to allow Gazans to travel outside the sector for medical treatment has plummeted from over 2000 a month to a few dozen. Some 90% of the requests are being ignored.

People with cancer and heart disease who had been treated in Israel cannot resume their treatments. Children who have been traveling regularly to hospitals in Israel are stuck and their parents are frantic.

And, as I previously reported, the PA has stopped shipments of anesthetic to Gaza, meaning that most operations cannot be performed in Gaza itself.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority barring Gaza medical patients from treatment in Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Again, why is the PA "governing" the self-governing Hamas and Gaza?  It would be the same as Germany "governing" Austria )

A month ago, Farjoun contacted Liberman and Elkin, as well as COGAT Coordinator Yoav Mordechai, and warned them about the sanitation hazards presented by the sewage flowing from the sewage treatment facility in northern Gaza's Beit Hanoun into the Hanoun Stream.

"As we expected, the solid sewage flows into the Shikma Stream, causing an awful stench and polluting the coastal aquifer," the Hof Ashkelon Regional Council said, noting that they have already begun the cleanup.

(full article online)

'We give Gaza fresh water and they give us back raw sewage'


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Resolution 1701, negotiated in 2006 by then Foreign Mnister Tzipi Livni, ended the Second Lebanon War between israel and Hezbollah. It called for disarming armed groups in Lebanon and prohibited the terrorist group from increasing its weapons arsenal. Since then, under the nose of UNIFIL, the number of rockets in its possession has quadrupled to over 150,000 and Lebanon has accepted Hezbollah into its government.

IDF to build security fence on Israel-Lebanon border


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bars UNESCO team from Hebron field visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  The Tomb of the Patriarchs is a Jewish holy site.  As such, it must be under Israeli control.  Now and always.
> 
> And its ridiculous the Palestinians claim that Israel puts the site in danger by using tear gas to quell Palestinian riots.  The only danger to the Tomb of the Patriarchs comes from Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The current arrangement at the Tomb of the Patriarchs is fine.  The Tomb is divided into a mosque and a synagogue, and each side gets the site completely for 10 days a year.  But being the snakes they are, the Muslims often desecrate the synagogue part when they get the site completely.  So if anyone is putting the site in danger, it's the Muslims doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The current arrangement works because it is under Israeli control.  Would you say?
> 
> It is not my intent to suggest that Muslims be prevented from visiting the site and the mosque there.  Far from it.  My point is that only Israel can guarantee that freedom of faith and preservation of the site.
Click to expand...



Yes, that is true.  Muslims believe that Joseph is buried in the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, so they've set fire to the real Joseph's Tomb in Nablus several times.  And they've attacked Rachel's Tomb in Bethlehem.  That's why the Israelis had to build an ugly fortress over the lovely Rachel's Tomb.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.

This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.

Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders. 

The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.


We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.

*LMAO*

*As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison. 

Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.

Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*

Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.

Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical. 

This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well. 

There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.

*Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
Click to expand...


Why are African refugees Israel's problem?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
Click to expand...


Such an angry, non-thinking, Habib. 

From the linked article:

"But these days, even liberal Europe is considering a more muscular approach. The European Union began a push Monday for U.N. authorization to deploy military force in the Mediterranean to stop migrant smuggling ships."


You angry Habib's choose to ignore the reality of migrants choosing to exploit the economies of first-world nations. 

I'm surprised you don't request the Imam at your madrassah to provide some data you can cut and paste regarding migrants hoping to exploit the benefits of your third world Islamist paradises.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
Click to expand...


Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?

Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.

Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.

Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?


----------



## louie888

Let's just discuss the hypocrisy of the racist zionist shitbags pushing the acceptance of refugees on all of the other western nations while they want to simply jail them or deport them.

What is even "funnier" about this whole story is how they could easily pay off the European IMMIGRANTS with $3500 to get the hell out of there and WE COULD FINALLY HAVE PEACE.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Let's just discuss the hypocrisy of the racist zionist shitbags pushing the acceptance of refugees on all of the other western nations while they want to simply jail them or deport them.
> 
> What is even "funnier" about this whole story is how they could easily pay off the European IMMIGRANTS with $3500 to get the hell out of there and WE COULD FINALLY HAVE PEACE.


Let's discuss your inability to pay attention. Where has Israel been pushing the acceptance of those economic refugees on western nations?

What is curious is your silence and ignorance regarding various, warring Islamist terror groups operating in Africa and creating the refugee crisis. 


African Terrorist Groups - Infographic

"Members of the Islamist group Boko Haram captured more than 300 young girls from a school in northern Nigeria April 15. Though some escaped, the group’s leader claimed he planned to sell some of the rest “at the market place.” Where does Boko Haram fit in with some of Africa’s other key extremist groups?"

There is something really creepy with you Islamics and your fascination with abusing young girls. 

Striving in the way of the Arab warlord you worship?






Africa's militant Islamist groups - BBC News


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a recent UN Human Rights Council meeting, Israel was blamed for causing Palestinian men's violence against Palestinian women. It was claimed that there is a "clear linkage between the prolonged occupation and violence against women." However, Palestinian Media Watch has documented that Palestinian Authority TV teaches Palestinian men how to beat their wives according to Islam. At the UN session, UN Watch director Hillel Neuer responded to the claims by citing a PMW video, which exposes a Palestinian religious official describing on PA TV the conditions under which a man may hit his wife. (See below)

However the example that was cited at the UN is not a solitary example of justification of Palestinian male violence against women on official PA TV. The following is a PMW compilation of a repeating message on official PA TV, even by a female TV host, that a Palestinian man has a right to hit his wife under Islamic law, and describing the way he should do so.

(full article online)

When a Palestinian man hits his wife, is Israel responsible? PMW responds to UN report  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday was the Muslim holiday of Eid al Fitr that follows Ramadan.

For the occasion, Binyamin Netanyahu gave his best wishes to the Muslim world.

Arab sites were not happy, claiming that this is not sincere, saying that he regularly massacres Palestinian Muslims so there is no way he could actually want to give holiday greetings to any Muslim anywhere.

IDF Arabic spokesperson Avichay Adraee also offered his best wishes for Eid on his Facebook page, and included a video showing female IDF soldiers also wishing everyone an Eid Mubarak.





This was too much for some Muslims, who wrote that this video wishing a happy holiday to Muslims is "an attempt to provoke the feelings of Muslims in Palestine in particular and around the world in general."

Well, what else could it possibly be?

Arabs denounce Israeli Eid holiday greetings as "provoking feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem





Sixties Fan said:


> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.


If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.

So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?
> 
> Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.
> 
> Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.
> 
> Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?
Click to expand...


It has been explained to you several times why the Palestinians have a separate refugee agency.  When the UN voted for partition, giving 55% of the territory to less than a third of the inhabitants of Palestine (the European Jews), those that voted against the resolution warned that what the UN was doing would cause a humanitarian disaster.  When the humanitarian disaster did in fact occur, and hundreds of thousands of Muslims and Christians were evicted from their homes and lands by the Europeans, the UN recognized that the institution itself caused the humanitarian crisis. The UN members, including the members that had voted for partition, recognized that this was a unique event, i.e. a UN caused crisis and that it would have to assume the responsibility for their actions. Especially give the fact that the decision to partition Palestine ran counter to the LoN Covenant and the UN Charter which had guaranteed that no harm would befall the native people of Palestine and that their civil rights would be protected.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...



The Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[5]establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007, Palestinian Authority Chairman Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayyad as Prime Minister.[6]
Governance of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia

----------------
In northern Gaza and Gaza City, Hamas military men, many of them in black masks, moved unchallenged through the streets as Fatah fighters ran short of arms and ammunition and abandoned their posts. Hamas controlled all of Gaza City except for the presidential compound of Mahmoud Abbas of Fatah and the Suraya headquarters of the National Security Forces, the Palestinian army. Hamas has surrounded Al Suraya, calling on the occupants to surrender.
Hamas Seizes Broad Control in Gaza Strip

---------

In other words, Hamas and Fatah were to run Gaza, with Abbas ruling from Gaza where he lived.
Instead, Hamas staged a coup, with many Gazans being killed and forcing Abbas to find refuge in Ramallah where he still lives.

It is called a coup because Hamas took full control over Gaza when they were not supposed to.  They were to share with Fatah/Abbas,
and THEY chose not to do so.

That is what is called a COUP.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.

Here, I'll lend an assist:

"I blame the Jooos"


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?
> 
> Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.
> 
> Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.
> 
> Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been explained to you several times why the Palestinians have a separate refugee agency.  When the UN voted for partition, giving 55% of the territory to less than a third of the inhabitants of Palestine (the European Jews), those that voted against the resolution warned that what the UN was doing would cause a humanitarian disaster.  When the humanitarian disaster did in fact occur, and hundreds of thousands of Muslims and Christians were evicted from their homes and lands by the Europeans, the UN recognized that the institution itself caused the humanitarian crisis. The UN members, including the members that had voted for partition, recognized that this was a unique event, i.e. a UN caused crisis and that it would have to assume the responsibility for their actions. Especially give the fact that the decision to partition Palestine ran counter to the LoN Covenant and the UN Charter which had guaranteed that no harm would befall the native people of Palestine and that their civil rights would be protected.
Click to expand...


Yada, Yada, Yada and more Yada, Yada, Yada.

A dishonest person explaining the endless existence of a dishonest 
agency.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UN Resolution 1701, negotiated in 2006 by then Foreign Mnister Tzipi Livni, ended the Second Lebanon War between israel and Hezbollah. It called for disarming armed groups in Lebanon and prohibited the terrorist group from increasing its weapons arsenal. Since then, under the nose of UNIFIL, the number of rockets in its possession has quadrupled to over 150,000 and Lebanon has accepted Hezbollah into its government.
> 
> IDF to build security fence on Israel-Lebanon border


Was Hezbollah involved in those negotiations?

It is that old "you get rid of yours and we will keep ours." If I remember correctly, the IRA didn't buy that bullshit either.

Why shouldn't Hezbollah be a part of the government?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.
> 
> Here, I'll lend an assist:
> 
> "I blame the Jooos"
Click to expand...

So again, you duck the question and spew bullshit.

So, why would the elected government in office have a coup?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?
> 
> Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.
> 
> Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.
> 
> Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been explained to you several times why the Palestinians have a separate refugee agency.  When the UN voted for partition, giving 55% of the territory to less than a third of the inhabitants of Palestine (the European Jews), those that voted against the resolution warned that what the UN was doing would cause a humanitarian disaster.  When the humanitarian disaster did in fact occur, and hundreds of thousands of Muslims and Christians were evicted from their homes and lands by the Europeans, the UN recognized that the institution itself caused the humanitarian crisis. The UN members, including the members that had voted for partition, recognized that this was a unique event, i.e. a UN caused crisis and that it would have to assume the responsibility for their actions. Especially give the fact that the decision to partition Palestine ran counter to the LoN Covenant and the UN Charter which had guaranteed that no harm would befall the native people of Palestine and that their civil rights would be protected.
Click to expand...


Your usual whing is typically misdirected. 

When the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossed the frontier in 1948 and attacked Israel while displacing the Arab-Moslem squatters, that was a decision made by the Islamists. 

It's been explained to you on multiple occassions that the Arab-Moslem squatters masquerading as 'Pal'istanians" are the only land grabbers who have a dedicated welfare agency that continues the fraud of an invented people with an invented national identity.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.
> 
> Here, I'll lend an assist:
> 
> "I blame the Jooos"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, you duck the question and spew bullshit.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup?
Click to expand...


So, as usual, you retreat to conspiracy theories as a way to excuse competing tribes still clinging to a tribal mindset. 

Follow the trail of the UNRWA welfare fraud. Reason and rationality are not the strong suits of conspiracy theorists but those attributes are much better at explaining motivations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yesterday was the Muslim holiday of Eid al Fitr that follows Ramadan.
> 
> For the occasion, Binyamin Netanyahu gave his best wishes to the Muslim world.
> 
> Arab sites were not happy, claiming that this is not sincere, saying that he regularly massacres Palestinian Muslims so there is no way he could actually want to give holiday greetings to any Muslim anywhere.
> 
> IDF Arabic spokesperson Avichay Adraee also offered his best wishes for Eid on his Facebook page, and included a video showing female IDF soldiers also wishing everyone an Eid Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was too much for some Muslims, who wrote that this video wishing a happy holiday to Muslims is "an attempt to provoke the feelings of Muslims in Palestine in particular and around the world in general."
> 
> Well, what else could it possibly be?
> 
> Arabs denounce Israeli Eid holiday greetings as "provoking feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Today we wish you happy Eid al Fitr. Tomorrow we bulldoze your house.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?
> 
> Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.
> 
> Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.
> 
> Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been explained to you several times why the Palestinians have a separate refugee agency.  When the UN voted for partition, giving 55% of the territory to less than a third of the inhabitants of Palestine (the European Jews), those that voted against the resolution warned that what the UN was doing would cause a humanitarian disaster.  When the humanitarian disaster did in fact occur, and hundreds of thousands of Muslims and Christians were evicted from their homes and lands by the Europeans, the UN recognized that the institution itself caused the humanitarian crisis. The UN members, including the members that had voted for partition, recognized that this was a unique event, i.e. a UN caused crisis and that it would have to assume the responsibility for their actions. Especially give the fact that the decision to partition Palestine ran counter to the LoN Covenant and the UN Charter which had guaranteed that no harm would befall the native people of Palestine and that their civil rights would be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual whing is typically misdirected.
> 
> When the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossed the frontier in 1948 and attacked Israel while displacing the Arab-Moslem squatters, that was a decision made by the Islamists.
> 
> It's been explained to you on multiple occassions that the Arab-Moslem squatters masquerading as 'Pal'istanians" are the only land grabbers who have a dedicated welfare agency that continues the fraud of an invented people with an invented national identity.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> When the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossed the frontier in 1948 and attacked Israel


Are you still pimping that Israeli propaganda crap?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This animated video says it all about refugees. The reason why there are refugees in Israel is completely based on a pan-Arabic plan to defeat the State of Israel and throw the Jews into the Mediterranean.
> 
> This was followed by the creation of a massive refugee crisis – a Jewish refugee crisis. The State of Israel – a fledgling country with less than 1 million citizens, absorbed more than 1.5 million Jewish refugees in a span of 3-4 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Arab refugees – who had left parts of the newly created State of Israel were NOT absorbed by neighboring Arab countries in order to create a powder keg of worldwide pressure on Israel’s borders.
> 
> The pressure that the world places on Israel to solve the refugee crisis should be reverted to Israel’s neighbors – Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt. They created the problem and they are the true solution – even if it takes decades to carry through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE discussing this, brainless one. We have an entire thread on it and you even posted your BS there.
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> *As Europe struggles to stem a spring flood of migrants from Africa and the Middle East trying to cross a deadly Mediterranean Sea, Israel has begun to toughen its stance toward refugees, telling unwanted Africans here they must leave now or face an indefinite stay in prison.
> 
> Israeli authorities are sending letters to the first of 45,000 Eritrean and Sudanese refugees, informing them they have 30 days to accept Israel’s offer of $3,500 in cash and a one-way ticket home or to an unnamed third country in Africa, or face incarceration at Saharonim prison.
> 
> Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Interesting as this same policy could be applied to the European immigrants and we could finally have peace in the middle east.
> 
> Is this policy hypocritical? Sure it is, but the entire zionist mentality is hypocritical.
> 
> This is really just one more data point showing the overt racism that defines zionism. And it's this racist mentality that the Palestinian people know all to well.
> 
> There is the additional hypocrisy of powerful "jews" pushing multiculturalism elsewhere and telling others to except refugees (from wars that they created), but that I suppose is for another thread.
> 
> *Israeli government to refugees: Go back to Africa or go to prison*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are African refugees Israel's problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what in the world do African refugees have to do with the Israel/Arab conflict?
> 
> Let us discuss why Palestinians continue to be considered refugees when there are no Jewish refugees today, from Europe or the Arab conquered countries.  They have all been taken care of and become citizens of the countries they moved to.
> 
> Or, why their Arab brothers will not allow the Palestinian Arabs to become citizens in the Arab countries they live in.
> 
> Why are they not allowed to resettle back to Arabia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been explained to you several times why the Palestinians have a separate refugee agency.  When the UN voted for partition, giving 55% of the territory to less than a third of the inhabitants of Palestine (the European Jews), those that voted against the resolution warned that what the UN was doing would cause a humanitarian disaster.  When the humanitarian disaster did in fact occur, and hundreds of thousands of Muslims and Christians were evicted from their homes and lands by the Europeans, the UN recognized that the institution itself caused the humanitarian crisis. The UN members, including the members that had voted for partition, recognized that this was a unique event, i.e. a UN caused crisis and that it would have to assume the responsibility for their actions. Especially give the fact that the decision to partition Palestine ran counter to the LoN Covenant and the UN Charter which had guaranteed that no harm would befall the native people of Palestine and that their civil rights would be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yada, Yada, Yada and more Yada, Yada, Yada.
> 
> A dishonest person explaining the endless existence of a dishonest
> agency.
Click to expand...


Just facts bozo.  Not your usual propaganda. You can't handful the truth, Mr. Propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.
> 
> Here, I'll lend an assist:
> 
> "I blame the Jooos"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, you duck the question and spew bullshit.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, as usual, you retreat to conspiracy theories as a way to excuse competing tribes still clinging to a tribal mindset.
> 
> Follow the trail of the UNRWA welfare fraud. Reason and rationality are not the strong suits of conspiracy theorists but those attributes are much better at explaining motivations.
Click to expand...

Duck, duck, duck.

What year did you last answer a question?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.
> 
> Here, I'll lend an assist:
> 
> "I blame the Jooos"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, you duck the question and spew bullshit.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, as usual, you retreat to conspiracy theories as a way to excuse competing tribes still clinging to a tribal mindset.
> 
> Follow the trail of the UNRWA welfare fraud. Reason and rationality are not the strong suits of conspiracy theorists but those attributes are much better at explaining motivations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duck, duck, duck.
> 
> What year did you last answer a question?
Click to expand...


Poor Duck.

It does not know the meaning of the word C-O-U-P


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the Muslim holiday of Eid al Fitr that follows Ramadan.
> 
> For the occasion, Binyamin Netanyahu gave his best wishes to the Muslim world.
> 
> Arab sites were not happy, claiming that this is not sincere, saying that he regularly massacres Palestinian Muslims so there is no way he could actually want to give holiday greetings to any Muslim anywhere.
> 
> IDF Arabic spokesperson Avichay Adraee also offered his best wishes for Eid on his Facebook page, and included a video showing female IDF soldiers also wishing everyone an Eid Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was too much for some Muslims, who wrote that this video wishing a happy holiday to Muslims is "an attempt to provoke the feelings of Muslims in Palestine in particular and around the world in general."
> 
> Well, what else could it possibly be?
> 
> Arabs denounce Israeli Eid holiday greetings as "provoking feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Today we wish you happy Eid al Fitr. Tomorrow we bulldoze your house.
Click to expand...


You're expecting an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[5]establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007, Palestinian Authority Chairman Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayyad as Prime Minister.[6]
> Governance of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In northern Gaza and Gaza City, Hamas military men, many of them in black masks, moved unchallenged through the streets as Fatah fighters ran short of arms and ammunition and abandoned their posts. Hamas controlled all of Gaza City except for the presidential compound of Mahmoud Abbas of Fatah and the Suraya headquarters of the National Security Forces, the Palestinian army. Hamas has surrounded Al Suraya, calling on the occupants to surrender.
> Hamas Seizes Broad Control in Gaza Strip
> 
> ---------
> 
> In other words, Hamas and Fatah were to run Gaza, with Abbas ruling from Gaza where he lived.
> Instead, Hamas staged a coup, with many Gazans being killed and forcing Abbas to find refuge in Ramallah where he still lives.
> 
> It is called a coup because Hamas took full control over Gaza when they were not supposed to.  They were to share with Fatah/Abbas,
> and THEY chose not to do so.
> 
> That is what is called a COUP.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict.


What was the source of that violent conflict?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[5]establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007, Palestinian Authority Chairman Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayyad as Prime Minister.[6]
> Governance of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In northern Gaza and Gaza City, Hamas military men, many of them in black masks, moved unchallenged through the streets as Fatah fighters ran short of arms and ammunition and abandoned their posts. Hamas controlled all of Gaza City except for the presidential compound of Mahmoud Abbas of Fatah and the Suraya headquarters of the National Security Forces, the Palestinian army. Hamas has surrounded Al Suraya, calling on the occupants to surrender.
> Hamas Seizes Broad Control in Gaza Strip
> 
> ---------
> 
> In other words, Hamas and Fatah were to run Gaza, with Abbas ruling from Gaza where he lived.
> Instead, Hamas staged a coup, with many Gazans being killed and forcing Abbas to find refuge in Ramallah where he still lives.
> 
> It is called a coup because Hamas took full control over Gaza when they were not supposed to.  They were to share with Fatah/Abbas,
> and THEY chose not to do so.
> 
> That is what is called a COUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the source of that violent conflict?
Click to expand...



Stop being a dunce.  You are giving me a headache.
And that is because you are a headache.

I'll take two aspirins and call the doctor in the morning  

Oi Va Voi !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just be honest and admit that you have your usual conspiracy theories locked and loaded.
> 
> Here, I'll lend an assist:
> 
> "I blame the Jooos"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, you duck the question and spew bullshit.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, as usual, you retreat to conspiracy theories as a way to excuse competing tribes still clinging to a tribal mindset.
> 
> Follow the trail of the UNRWA welfare fraud. Reason and rationality are not the strong suits of conspiracy theorists but those attributes are much better at explaining motivations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duck, duck, duck.
> 
> What year did you last answer a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Duck.
> 
> It does not know the meaning of the word C-O-U-P
Click to expand...

It is you who does not know the meaning of coup.

After the supposed coup:

The president was still the president.
The Prime Minister was still the Prime Minister.
None of the cabinet ministers were changed.
No members of parliament were changed.
No laws were changed.
The constitution was still in force.
Is that your definition of a coup?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the Muslim holiday of Eid al Fitr that follows Ramadan.
> 
> For the occasion, Binyamin Netanyahu gave his best wishes to the Muslim world.
> 
> Arab sites were not happy, claiming that this is not sincere, saying that he regularly massacres Palestinian Muslims so there is no way he could actually want to give holiday greetings to any Muslim anywhere.
> 
> IDF Arabic spokesperson Avichay Adraee also offered his best wishes for Eid on his Facebook page, and included a video showing female IDF soldiers also wishing everyone an Eid Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was too much for some Muslims, who wrote that this video wishing a happy holiday to Muslims is "an attempt to provoke the feelings of Muslims in Palestine in particular and around the world in general."
> 
> Well, what else could it possibly be?
> 
> Arabs denounce Israeli Eid holiday greetings as "provoking feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Today we wish you happy Eid al Fitr. Tomorrow we bulldoze your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?
Click to expand...

You have been reading too much Israeli propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. There is still no end in sight to their predicament – but this is most certainly not because Hamas enjoys popular support among the local population. In fact, reliable data from a new survey conducted there May 16-25 by a professional, independent Palestinian pollster demonstrate that only 14 percent of Gazans self-identify as Hamas supporters. That is far behind the popularity of Fatah, which runs the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority (PA), which garners 41 percent of Gazans’ self-professed affiliation. Indeed, the large majority of Gazans – 77 percent, including 41 percent who feel strongly about it – agree that “the PA should send officials and security officers to Gaza, to take over the administration there.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Gazans Really Want:  Hard Data About A Hard Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This month marks the tenth anniversary of the violent Hamas coup that took control over the 1.9 million Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at real history, not that Israeli bullshit stuff, you would find that to be incorrect. At the time of the supposed coup, Hamas had won the elections and was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. They were the elected government in office.
> 
> So, why would the elected government in office have a coup? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[5]establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007, Palestinian Authority Chairman Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayyad as Prime Minister.[6]
> Governance of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In northern Gaza and Gaza City, Hamas military men, many of them in black masks, moved unchallenged through the streets as Fatah fighters ran short of arms and ammunition and abandoned their posts. Hamas controlled all of Gaza City except for the presidential compound of Mahmoud Abbas of Fatah and the Suraya headquarters of the National Security Forces, the Palestinian army. Hamas has surrounded Al Suraya, calling on the occupants to surrender.
> Hamas Seizes Broad Control in Gaza Strip
> 
> ---------
> 
> In other words, Hamas and Fatah were to run Gaza, with Abbas ruling from Gaza where he lived.
> Instead, Hamas staged a coup, with many Gazans being killed and forcing Abbas to find refuge in Ramallah where he still lives.
> 
> It is called a coup because Hamas took full control over Gaza when they were not supposed to.  They were to share with Fatah/Abbas,
> and THEY chose not to do so.
> 
> That is what is called a COUP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the source of that violent conflict?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a dunce.  You are giving me a headache.
> And that is because you are a headache.
> 
> I'll take two aspirins and call the doctor in the morning
> 
> Oi Va Voi !!!
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you have?

Sad.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the Muslim holiday of Eid al Fitr that follows Ramadan.
> 
> For the occasion, Binyamin Netanyahu gave his best wishes to the Muslim world.
> 
> Arab sites were not happy, claiming that this is not sincere, saying that he regularly massacres Palestinian Muslims so there is no way he could actually want to give holiday greetings to any Muslim anywhere.
> 
> IDF Arabic spokesperson Avichay Adraee also offered his best wishes for Eid on his Facebook page, and included a video showing female IDF soldiers also wishing everyone an Eid Mubarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was too much for some Muslims, who wrote that this video wishing a happy holiday to Muslims is "an attempt to provoke the feelings of Muslims in Palestine in particular and around the world in general."
> 
> Well, what else could it possibly be?
> 
> Arabs denounce Israeli Eid holiday greetings as "provoking feelings of Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Today we wish you happy Eid al Fitr. Tomorrow we bulldoze your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been reading too much Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic events June 2017 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukrainian doctor who lives in Gaza, married to a Palestinian, managed to get her rare Persian long-haired cat to Israel for treatment who broke her jaw from a fall.

After she couldn't find any veterinarians in Gaza, Tatiana Zaqout contacted the  Brigitte Bardot animal foundation who eventually connected her with Israeli pet experts who helped her arrange for the transfer of her cat, Sonia, to Israel.

(full article online)

Three babies denied treatment died in the past 24 hours in Gaza. (But a Gaza cat did get treated in Israel.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

They look like someone forgot to proofread them, or as if they were lifted from some flunking high-school student’s geography term paper.




The maps that appeared in the New York Times. Photo: Screenshot.

One map features a red square labeled “Damascus Gate” floating what appears to be nearly an eighth of a mile away from the walls of the Old City of Jerusalem. It makes it appear, inaccurately, as if the “gate” is a freestanding attraction rather than an entrance to the Old City.

The same map features a depiction of the Old City with the “Muslim Quarter” and “Al Aqsa Mosque” labeled — but with no label showing the Jewish Quarter or the Western Wall. It’s as if either the cartographer started doing the map project with the Muslim sites, then got bored and took a break and forgot to finish, or as if there’s an effort deliberately to obliterate all trace of Jewish connection to the Old City.

A second map, beneath the other one, features a label pointing to what the _Times_ calls “Mt. Olive.” The place the _Times_ is trying to communicate about is the “Mount of Olives.”

(full article online)

New York Times Marks Six-Day War Anniversary With Jerusalem Map Obliterating Jewish Presence


----------



## Hollie

Palestinians: Why Abbas Cannot Stop Funding Terrorists

*Palestinians: Why Abbas Cannot Stop Funding Terrorists*


This is their way of expressing their gratitude to those who have chosen to "sacrifice" their lives by trying to murder Jews. It is also their way of encouraging young people to join the war of terrorism against Israel. The financial aid sends a specific message: Palestinians who are prepared to die in the service of murdering Jews need not worry about the welfare of their families.
The more years a Fatah terrorist serves in Israeli prison, the higher the salary he or she receives. Some Fatah terrorists held in Israeli prison are said to receive monthly stipends of up to $4,000. Many of them are also rewarded with top jobs in both Fatah and the Palestinian Authority (PA). Why should any Palestinian go to university and search for a job when he can make a "decent living" murdering Jews?
Such a plan to dry up the funds that support terrorists and their families, is doomed from the start unless these leaders reverse their behavior and embark on a process of de-radicalizing their people.


I think the above encapsulates what we in the rational, first world already knew, but are as yet, unwilling to address. The Arab-Moslem terrorists masquerading as "Pal'istanians" know they have a free hand to spend a portion of their kuffar welfare payments to fund their terrorist activities.

Until we in the West choose to demand accountability from the Islamist terrorist welfare cheats, this madness will continue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

He said that the incident concerning Dean Issacharoff places a mirror in front of Breaking the Silence. “From this incident, they can see themselves as they really are. They don’t really want the IDF to be more moral - they are politically motivated. They tell all sorts of tall tales about the' war crimes' of the IDF; some of these stories are taken out of context, and some of them never happened at all.”

(full article online)

'Breaking the Silence has been forced to look in the mirror'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The aim will be to find and stop cyber attackers “before they’re in networks, before they reach critical infrastructure, and identify ways to hold bad actors accountable,” Bossert said Monday at a cyber security conference in Tel Aviv.

(full article online)

U.S. and Israel Team Up to Fight 'Bad Actors' in Cyberspace


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


He is correct. There are no '67 borders.

So then, why do all maps show Israel inside borders that don't exist?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct. There are no '67 borders.
> 
> So then, why do all maps show Israel inside borders that don't exist?
Click to expand...


Well, the borders between Israel and 2 of its neighbors have been fixed by peace treaties.  The U.N. also pretty much determined the border between Israel and Lebanon.  (The Golan issue between Israel and Syria, and their borders, are still unresolved.)  As for Israel and the Palestinians, the '67 armistice lines have been declared sacrosanct by the PA.  That is presumably the starting point for negotiations, but everyone agrees on land swaps.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Contradiction and a mirror of Zionism*

Now let us return to the real world and realise that the anti-Zionist position only recognises one of these liberation movements.  What we can call ‘Palestionism’. We call it this because this movement seems to have mirrored the creation of its own narrative on the Jewish experience.  The Palestinians have a ‘diaspora’, they have an ‘expulsion’, they are a persecuted people, claim to have been in the land for ‘millennia’, they suggest the invaders were ‘European’, their fight was against the greatest empire in the world, they use the Nakba as their ‘Holocaust’, they seek to return to their ‘promised land’, Jerusalem is their holy city and so on. It is almost a carbon copy of the Jewish narrative (minus of course much of the historical and factual support).

(full article online)

Debunking the “indigenous Palestinians” myth


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct. There are no '67 borders.
> 
> So then, why do all maps show Israel inside borders that don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Well, the borders between Israel and 2 of its neighbors have been fixed by peace treaties.


Not really. A treaty is invalid if it violates the rights of a people. If Germany and Spain signed a treaty claiming a mutual border in the middle of France, would that be a valid treaty?


> The U.N. also pretty much determined the border between Israel and Lebanon.


No they haven't. They used a "green line" in 1949. Then later they used a "blue line" because Israel has no border there.


> (The Golan issue between Israel and Syria, and their borders, are still unresolved.)  As for Israel and the Palestinians, the '67 armistice lines have been declared sacrosanct by the PA.  That is presumably the starting point for negotiations, but everyone agrees on land swaps.


It doesn't matter what anybody says. There has been no treaty making that any kind of border.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Queers Against Israel, Shut Up And Watch This


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now obviously not every instance or type of criticism of Israel is antisemitic. By “anti-Israelism,” I shall mean that negative attitude toward Israel that _is_ generally characterizable as antisemitic. As a guide I shall assume the “working definition of antisemitism” that has been adopted in various forms by the European Parliament, the thirty-one countries comprising the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance, the United Kingdom, and the U. S. State Department. The latter puts it particularly succinctly, noting that criticism of Israel becomes antisemitic when it operates by means of any of the “3 Ds”: when it demonizes, applies double standards to, or delegitimizes the State of Israel.[7]

(full article online)

The Indelible Stain of Antisemitism: The Failed Practice of “Jew-Washing”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Indelible Stain of Antisemitism: The Failed Practice of ‘Jew-Washing,’ Part 2


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Indelible Stain of Antisemitism: The Failure of ‘Jew-Washing,’ Part 3


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Indelible Stain of Antisemitism: The Failure of ‘Jew-Washing,’ Part 4


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

If these "human rights' organizations were truly so concerned over Gazans having so little electricity, they could appeal to the Arab world to pay the electricity bill. They could appeal to oil-rich Arab countries to provide fuel for Gaza's power plant. They could lobby EU nations to pay the PA's electric bill. They could insist that Egypt allow Palestinians to move across the border.

(full article online)

Human rights organizations have a new rule that applies only to Israel: "Give free electricity" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Avi Shlaim, the foolish old man and the adoring church goers


----------



## Sixties Fan

They blame Israel.

They claim that it is Israel, not them, who are restricting patients from being treated in Israel. A spokesman for the PA health department explicitly denied that there was any change in their own policies.

However, the Haaretz article was well sourced. Physicians for Human Rights - Israel documented that some 90% of requests to the PA for medical treatment were being ignored and a number of family members of sick children who had routinely been able to get treatment in Israel were interviewed about their frustration on the sudden change in policy.

It is of course no coincidence that the PA policy towards patients in Gaza coincides with its policy limiting medicines, anesthesia and electricity to Gaza hospitals.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority falsely blames Israel for Gaza baby deaths ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 28-Jun-17: The obscene ordinariness of another woman with a knife at an Israeli checkpoint


----------



## Sixties Fan

In protest letter to host country Togo obtained by Israel Hayom, Syria decries Israel's bid to regain observer status in African Union, calls planned summit "illegal" • Three days after Syrian letter, Togo reaffirms Israel's invitation.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Togo blocks Syrian efforts to thwart 'Africa-Israel' summit


----------



## Sixties Fan

While at one level the idea sounds pie-in-the-sky, Katz has presented it internationally and raised it consistently for discussion. He showed his video to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's cabinet this month, where it met with widespread approval, according to Katz's spokesman.

But Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman, who has responsibility for Gaza policy, remains unconvinced and has not endorsed the proposal. He has said Gaza does not deserve any development project as long as Hamas runs the territory.

(full article online)

A new island in the Mediterranean... just off Gaza


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> While at one level the idea sounds pie-in-the-sky, Katz has presented it internationally and raised it consistently for discussion. He showed his video to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's cabinet this month, where it met with widespread approval, according to Katz's spokesman.
> 
> But Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman, who has responsibility for Gaza policy, remains unconvinced and has not endorsed the proposal. He has said Gaza does not deserve any development project as long as Hamas runs the territory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A new island in the Mediterranean... just off Gaza



Until a Jew runs the place, Gaza will remain under occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> While at one level the idea sounds pie-in-the-sky, Katz has presented it internationally and raised it consistently for discussion. He showed his video to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's cabinet this month, where it met with widespread approval, according to Katz's spokesman.
> 
> But Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman, who has responsibility for Gaza policy, remains unconvinced and has not endorsed the proposal. He has said Gaza does not deserve any development project as long as Hamas runs the territory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A new island in the Mediterranean... just off Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until a Jew runs the place, Gaza will remain under occupation.
Click to expand...


Boy, oh Boy, oh Boy !!!!

THAT made absolute and total sense


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> While at one level the idea sounds pie-in-the-sky, Katz has presented it internationally and raised it consistently for discussion. He showed his video to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's cabinet this month, where it met with widespread approval, according to Katz's spokesman.
> 
> But Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman, who has responsibility for Gaza policy, remains unconvinced and has not endorsed the proposal. He has said Gaza does not deserve any development project as long as Hamas runs the territory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A new island in the Mediterranean... just off Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until a Jew runs the place, Gaza will remain under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, oh Boy, oh Boy !!!!
> 
> THAT made absolute and total sense
Click to expand...


Exactly what is being implied by Lieberman.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> While at one level the idea sounds pie-in-the-sky, Katz has presented it internationally and raised it consistently for discussion. He showed his video to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's cabinet this month, where it met with widespread approval, according to Katz's spokesman.
> 
> But Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman, who has responsibility for Gaza policy, remains unconvinced and has not endorsed the proposal. He has said Gaza does not deserve any development project as long as Hamas runs the territory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A new island in the Mediterranean... just off Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until a Jew runs the place, Gaza will remain under occupation.
Click to expand...


As long as islamics choose worship of a fascist ideology over progress, Gaza'istan will be just another failed Islamist mini-caliphate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There was some exaggeration here; not all of the Allies shared the same understanding of the policy or saw the “actual wording.” But Lloyd George pointed to the forgotten truth that I sought to resurrect through my essay. In 1917, there was not yet a League of Nations or a United Nations. But, in the consensus of the Allies, there was the nucleus of a modern international order. The Balfour Declaration had the weight of this consensus behind it, _before _Balfour signed it. This international buy-in is also why the Balfour Declaration entered the mandate for Palestine, entrusted to Britain by the League of Nations. Those who now cast the Balfour Declaration as an egregious case of imperial self-dealing simply don’t know its history (or prefer not to know it).

(full article online)

The Balfour Declaration Was More than the Promise of One Nation


----------



## montelatici

The Balfour Declaration was a clever scheme by the British to add a colony that would help defend the Suez canal. You see the facts the debunk Zionist propaganda are just too easy to find.

"The article sets *the Balfour Declaration of 1917 and the final confirmation of Britain's Palestine Mandate in 1923 within the context of national imperial concerns: in particular, anxieties over the security of the Suez Canal and the country's sea-route to its economic and military power-base in India.* In 1917 strategic issues were paramount in the progressive annexation of Palestine by the Lloyd George coalition, this the essential territorial precondition for the pursuit of the Zionist project. In 1923 these global considerations were again to the fore when the new Conservative administration, less Zionist than its predecessor, decided finally to accept and implement the League of Nations Mandate for Palestine and the obligation therein to advance the cause of a Jewish national home. And throughout this period there was a widespread sense in official circles that Zionist settlers might perform as direct agents of Empire, acting as grateful, loyal, and developmental servants of the British imperial interest..."

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/13530194.2013.791133?src=recsys&journalCode=cbjm20


----------



## Sixties Fan

Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.

Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.

Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.

Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.

Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.

Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.

By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.

Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.

(full article online)

Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The siege – and subsequent evacuation – of Kibbutz Kfar Darom in 1948 is of course not included in Bowen’s account. He goes on:

“Israel captured Gaza from Egypt in 1967 and finally pulled out its soldiers and settlers in 2005, though it still controls who goes in and out by land, sea and air.”

Bowen makes no mention of the fact that agreements on movement and access from and to Gazawere signed by Israel and the Palestinian Authority after Israel’s disengagement from the Gaza strip in 2005.  Failing to clarify to listeners why residents of a territory that has been under PA and then Hamas rule for the last twelve years are still classified as refugees or why refugee status is inherited, Bowen goes on:

“These days almost two million people live in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of them are descendants of the original refugees. Refugee children are taught at schools run by the UN. _Their_ future is bleak. The UN predicts that Gaza might become uninhabitable by 2020 if there’s no end to the conflict with Israel.”

Ignoring the fact that Egypt saw fit to adopt similar counter-terrorism measures to those introduced by Israel after the violent Hamas coup in 2007 and failing to mention the rise in terrorism that was the cause of those measures, Bowen continues:

“Israel put Gaza under a severe blockade in 2007 after Hamas took over. To overcome it, Palestinians built a network of smuggling tunnels into Egypt. […] For years after Hamas took over Gaza and the Israeli blockade bit hard, almost everything except the most basic commodities was smuggled in from Egypt through the tunnels.”

In fact, smuggling tunnels existed in the Rafah area long before 2007. Bowen’s portrayal of that issue does not include any information concerning the taxes and tariffs levied by Hamas on smuggled goods. Ignoring Egyptian actions against the tunnels, Bowen tells listeners that:

(full article online)

In which the BBC’s Jeremy Bowen repeats his ‘no human shields in Gaza’ claims


----------



## Sixties Fan

A couple of observations:


Palestinians on the West Bank are not “deprived.” Bartlett’s use of language is simply embellished.
Other teenagers do not take a trip to the beach for granted. Like most other world towns and cities, Bethlehem is not located on the coast and Israel has no obligation to allow unfettered freedom for non-Israelis to cross into the country and travel to the beach.
There is nothing to stop Palestinians from going to one of several movie theaters in Bethlehem to watch a movie.
Bartlett never mentions why there are Israeli checkpoints and the security barrier. Rather than preventing Palestinian children from going to the beach, these measures are there to prevent Palestinian terrorists from carrying out attacks against Israeli civilians.

We then see the Palestinian son “confined to the streets of Bethlehem” kicking a football, while the Jewish settler son is playing basketball on a modern court as he is able “to do as he pleases.” The entire focus on a Palestinian and an Israeli teen is deliberately meant to highlight the supposed differences in lifestyle, playing into a narrative of Palestinian victimhood. In fact, Bethlehem is under the control of the Palestinian Authority, which has the ability to build infrastructure, including leisure facilities for its youth if it so wished.

Seven minutes in, Bartlett heads to Hebron where he introduces his guide Yehuda Shaul as “a former Israeli soldier…who has turned and become an advocate for the Palestinians. This has made him a traitor to the Israeli settlers. They despise him.”

What Bartlett fails to mention is that Shaul is not an ordinary guy who happens to disagree with Israeli policies. Shaul is a founder of Breaking the Silence, a highly politicized organization that collects anonymous testimonies of Israeli soldiers of alleged and most often unsubstantiated misdemeanors or “war crimes” that it presents to a mainly foreign audience as a means of fighting Israel’s “occupation.”

(full article online)

Settlements Are the Only Issue for 60 Minutes | HonestReporting


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.

Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.

That's the difference.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There was some exaggeration here; not all of the Allies shared the same understanding of the policy or saw the “actual wording.” But Lloyd George pointed to the forgotten truth that I sought to resurrect through my essay. In 1917, there was not yet a League of Nations or a United Nations. But, in the consensus of the Allies, there was the nucleus of a modern international order. The Balfour Declaration had the weight of this consensus behind it, _before _Balfour signed it. This international buy-in is also why the Balfour Declaration entered the mandate for Palestine, entrusted to Britain by the League of Nations. Those who now cast the Balfour Declaration as an egregious case of imperial self-dealing simply don’t know its history (or prefer not to know it).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Balfour Declaration Was More than the Promise of One Nation


The problem with the Balfour Declaration is that Britain never had title to that land. They had no say in what happened in that land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Palestinian refugees are foreigners in Lebanon. They are not Lebanon's responsibility.

The UN has multiple resolutions addressing that problem. Those resolutions have all been violated.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.
> 
> Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.
> 
> That's the difference.
Click to expand...


Why do surrounding Arab countries so hate the Palestinians?

Arab Countries Are Forcing Palestinian Exiles Back Into Syria


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.
> 
> Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do surrounding Arab countries so hate the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Countries Are Forcing Palestinian Exiles Back Into Syria
Click to expand...


Permanent resettlement would result in Palestinians losing refugee status, the UNWRA stipend and the right to return to their ancestral homeland pursuant to the UNSC and UNGA resolutions.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.
> 
> Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.
> 
> That's the difference.
Click to expand...


Gee whiz. Nothing but your usual slogans about some "invasion" your have made up. 

Really sweetie, your made up history is a hoot. Your failure to supply a historical (or in your your case, hysterical) reference to your claimed Joooo invasion is pretty typical of your nonsensical claims. As the historical record indicates, the Jews were encouraged to immigrate to the area you mistakenly believe to be your invented "country of Pal'istan".

Secondly, you should learn some relevant history to understand that the "invaders" and colonizers were the invading Islamists. You should take the time to learn of the muhammedan conquest of the area. 

Lastly, the Arab-islamist refugee problem was a function of the muhammedan armies crossing the frontier in 1948 as a part of their hoped for Joooo genocide. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.
> 
> Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do surrounding Arab countries so hate the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Countries Are Forcing Palestinian Exiles Back Into Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Permanent resettlement would result in Palestinians losing refugee status, the UNWRA stipend and the right to return to their ancestral homeland pursuant to the UNSC and UNGA resolutions.
Click to expand...


Oh, my. The arabs-moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians" would stand to lose billions of kuffar dollars in their dedicated UN welfare fraud. Their invented "refugee" status is too good to give up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> 
> Palestinians on the West Bank are not “deprived.” Bartlett’s use of language is simply embellished.
> Other teenagers do not take a trip to the beach for granted. Like most other world towns and cities, Bethlehem is not located on the coast and Israel has no obligation to allow unfettered freedom for non-Israelis to cross into the country and travel to the beach.
> There is nothing to stop Palestinians from going to one of several movie theaters in Bethlehem to watch a movie.
> Bartlett never mentions why there are Israeli checkpoints and the security barrier. Rather than preventing Palestinian children from going to the beach, these measures are there to prevent Palestinian terrorists from carrying out attacks against Israeli civilians.
> 
> We then see the Palestinian son “confined to the streets of Bethlehem” kicking a football, while the Jewish settler son is playing basketball on a modern court as he is able “to do as he pleases.” The entire focus on a Palestinian and an Israeli teen is deliberately meant to highlight the supposed differences in lifestyle, playing into a narrative of Palestinian victimhood. In fact, Bethlehem is under the control of the Palestinian Authority, which has the ability to build infrastructure, including leisure facilities for its youth if it so wished.
> 
> Seven minutes in, Bartlett heads to Hebron where he introduces his guide Yehuda Shaul as “a former Israeli soldier…who has turned and become an advocate for the Palestinians. This has made him a traitor to the Israeli settlers. They despise him.”
> 
> What Bartlett fails to mention is that Shaul is not an ordinary guy who happens to disagree with Israeli policies. Shaul is a founder of Breaking the Silence, a highly politicized organization that collects anonymous testimonies of Israeli soldiers of alleged and most often unsubstantiated misdemeanors or “war crimes” that it presents to a mainly foreign audience as a means of fighting Israel’s “occupation.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Settlements Are the Only Issue for 60 Minutes | HonestReporting


What are the facts on the ground about Bethlehem?

*Grassroots Governing in Bethlehem: A Talk with Mayor Vera Baboun *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Bolton performed in Lebanon on Wednesday night at the Jounieh Summer Festival.
> 
> Lebanon has literally passed laws to ensure that Palestinians can't own land, can't get many jobs, can't go to university and can't build even within their overcrowded camps.
> 
> Some two thirds of Lebanese Palestinians live under the poverty line.
> 
> Lebanon built a wall around one of those camps, complete with watchtowers. Lebanese police don't get involved as rival terror groups shoot at each other in these camps,often with fatal results both to each other and to residents there.
> 
> Lebanon had rejected the idea of granting citizenship to hundreds of thousands of Palestinians who have lived there for decades. Nor do their children have any rights.
> 
> Lebanon accepts hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees - but turns back any who are Palestinian.
> 
> By any objective measure, Lebanon is a far worse place for Palestinians to live than the West Bank is.
> 
> Yet no one went on Bolton's  Facebook page and demanded that he cancel the concert in solidarity with the Palestinians who are being oppressed, by law, every day in Lebanon.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Why didn't anyone protest Michael Bolton for performing in Lebanon? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon did not invade or colonize a foreign land, nor has it evicted the native people of a foreign land.  A poor country, it has generously allowed a large population of refugees to live in Lebanon.
> 
> Israel's founders invaded and colonized a foreign land (invading from another continent) and evicted the native people of the land they invaded, creating the refugee problem.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Nothing but your usual slogans about some "invasion" your have made up.
> 
> Really sweetie, your made up history is a hoot. Your failure to supply a historical (or in your your case, hysterical) reference to your claimed Joooo invasion is pretty typical of your nonsensical claims. As the historical record indicates, the Jews were encouraged to immigrate to the area you mistakenly believe to be your invented "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> Secondly, you should learn some relevant history to understand that the "invaders" and colonizers were the invading Islamists. You should take the time to learn of the muhammedan conquest of the area.
> 
> Lastly, the Arab-islamist refugee problem was a function of the muhammedan armies crossing the frontier in 1948 as a part of their hoped for Joooo genocide.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Lastly, the Arab-islamist refugee problem was a function of the muhammedan armies crossing the frontier in 1948 as a part of their hoped for Joooo genocide.


This is Israeli bullshit, of course.  300,000 Palestinians became refugees before the 1948 war.

The plan of the Zionist invasion was to replace the Palestinians with foreign settlers. The facts on the ground affirm that plan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab-Palestinian Leader Anwar Nusseibeh was no friend of Israel, but in the documentary Pillar of Fire (which I posted about yesterday here), he admitted that right after World War I, there was no separate “palestinian” identity – they were just part of Syria.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians on the West Bank are not “deprived.” Bartlett’s use of language is simply embellished.
> Other teenagers do not take a trip to the beach for granted. Like most other world towns and cities, Bethlehem is not located on the coast and Israel has no obligation to allow unfettered freedom for non-Israelis to cross into the country and travel to the beach.




The teenagers in Saskatchewan will be very pleased to hear that the US is obligated to provide them with access to California beaches.


----------



## montelatici

Just like Apartheid South Africa had no obligation to allow citizens of  the Republic of Bophuthatswana access to South African beaches.  This is very familiar.


----------



## Hollie

As a group, Arabs-Moslems seem especially fantasy prone. The subset of that group, the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians" seems to be forever addled by their own fears, superstitions and paranoid delusions. 



PA libel: Israel uses drugs in war against Palestinians - PMW Bulletins

PA libel: Israel uses drugs in war against Palestinians

Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Discussing the war on drugs in Jerusalem, a Palestinian Authority TV host stated that Israel is deliberately targeting young Palestinians with drugs. The Palestinian coordinator of a UNDP-sponsored campaign against drugs, Isaam Jweihan, endorsed this PA libel, stating that Israel uses drugs as "an unconventional weapon" to "empty Jerusalem of Arabs:"


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Just like Apartheid South Africa had no obligation to allow citizens of  the Republic of Bophuthatswana access to South African beaches.  This is very familiar.



That sounds a lot like the apartheid mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan. How many non-Islamics are allowed access to those Islamic paradise beaches?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Recently, Chinese, Japanese and other educators have found that rote learning and endless drills produce high achievers without creativity, originality, or the ability to think for themselves. Western academic standards of rationality and objectivity have been behind most of the West's achievements.


"The campus has three mosques with a fourth one planned, but no bookstore. No Pakistani university, including QAU, allowed Abdus Salam to set foot on its campus, although he had received the Nobel Prize in 1979 for his role in formulating the standard model of particle physics." — Pervez Amirali Hoodbhoy, commenting on Quaid-i-Azam University in Islamabad, Pakistan, the second-best university among the 57 Muslim states of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation.


The very thought that "Islamic science" has to be different from "Western science" suggests the need for a radically different way of thinking. Scientific method is scientific method and rationality is rationality, regardless of the religion practiced by individual scientists.

(full article online)

What Might be Missing in the Muslim World?


----------



## montelatici




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Arab Students Strip-searched in Airport Check Sue El Al and Arkia

The three plaintiffs, Arabs from northern Israel, are suing the airlines for over $100,000 over the humiliating treatment they went through before boarding a return flight from Belgrade, Serbia

The lawsuit alleges that at the airport for their return flight to Israel, the women were separated from the other Israelis in the tour group for special scrutiny that lasted more than two hours, during which they were forced to undress and underwent humiliating, intrusive body searches as well as a search of a cellphone. They alleged that they were also under constant guard during the remainder of their time at the airport.

read more: Israeli Arab students strip-searched in airport check sue El Al and Arkia


----------



## P F Tinmore

*IDF releases conscientious objector after 110 days in prison*

Atalya Ben-Abba went to prison rather than be conscripted into the Israeli army because of her refusal to take part in the occupation.

IDF releases conscientious objector after 110 days in prison | +972 Magazine


----------



## Hollie

The Arab-islamist mantra "I blame the Jooooos", is taken to a new level of absurdity. 

It's as though the Islamist psyche is forever addled by an utter inability to accept a reality based worldview. It really is like dealing with angry juveniles suffering from dissociative disorders, or otherwise known as "Islamic ideology".

*

When a Palestinian man hits his wife, is Israel responsible? PMW responds to UN report  - PMW Bulletins


When a Palestinian man hits his wife, 
is Israel responsible?

PMW's response to "Report on Violence Against Women"
U.N. Human Rights Council, June 12, 2017*
Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
During a recent UN Human Rights Council meeting, Israel was blamed for causing Palestinian men's violence against Palestinian women. It was claimed that there is a "clear linkage between the prolonged occupation and violence against women." However, Palestinian Media Watch has documented that Palestinian Authority TV teaches Palestinian men how to beat their wives according to Islam. At the UN session, UN Watch director Hillel Neuer responded to the claims by citing a PMW video, which exposes a Palestinian religious official describing on PA TV the conditions under which a man may hit his wife. (See below)


----------



## P F Tinmore

34 House Dems condemn Israeli charges against Issa Amro — follower of civil rights movement and Gandhi

Dear Secretary Tillerson:

We write to request that you urgently pursue all diplomatic tools at your disposal to encourage the appropriate Israeli authorities to reconsider the charges against Issa Amro, a community leader, nonviolent activist and previous recipient of the United Nations’ “Human Rights Defender of the Year in Palestine” award. He faces charges described by Amnesty International as “baseless” and “politically motivated” within Israel’s military court system, which could result in years of imprisonment. United Nations human rights experts expressed concern that Mr. Amro is “being unfairly targeted due to his legitimate and peaceful human rights work.”

34 House Dems condemn Israeli charges against Issa Amro — follower of civil rights movement and Gandhi


----------



## Sixties Fan

For some reason, alone among all the collaborators with the Nazis, the mufti and his cause have not been tarred by his actions. In the aftermath of the Second World War, he was greeted as a hero in the Arab world. In Cairo and Damascus he led efforts to encourage an attack on Israel when it declared independence in 1948.

He was only sidelined because other leaders, such as Gamal Abdel Nasser in Egypt, tired of him. He continued to lead an “all Palestine” government first in Gaza, then Cairo, and then moved to exile in Lebanon where he died in 1974. He wasn’t some marginal character, but a center of Palestinian Arab affairs and one whose views were praised by Palestinian leaders.
-------------
Every other religion and state in the world is accepted, no other symbol is thus conflated. They can tell the difference between 1,000 other symbols and flags, except for one. This is today’s tragic intersection.

Just as in 1942 the mufti found willing collaborators throughout Europe, hatred of Jews and Israel finds willing collaborators today.

(full article online)

TERRA INCOGNITA - The Palestinian mufti’s intersectionality with the Nazis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in 1976, the Israel Broadcasting Authority (IBA) started production on a documentary series on Zionism, motivated by the Yom Kippur War and the notorious 1975 UN General Assembly Resolution that compared Zionism to Racism. It took five years to make, with the supervision of five historians. The result? Pillars of Fire, one of the biggest productions ever undertaken on Israeli Television.

Pillars of Fire first aired in 1981 and ran for five months. The English version (which first aired in 1988) is narrated by famed actor Ian McKellen.

Here is part one of the English version of the series: The Jew Returns – The Arab Awakens (1896-1920).


WATCH: Pillar Of Fire  – The Jew Returns, The Arab Awakens (1896-1920)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The last (worst) rankings of the Global Gender Gap Index of the World Economic Forum, from 128th to 144th, are without exception overwhelmingly Muslim countries, including Turkey at the 130th place.


A 2016 study by Turkey's Family and Social Policies Ministry revealed that no fewer than 86% of Turkish women have suffered physical or psychological violence at the hands of their partners or family.


So, tell us, Ms. Simonovic: Do Turkish men beat and sometimes kill their wives because of Israeli occupation? Is there "a clear link" between Turkey's rising numbers indicating violence against women and "Israel's prolonged occupation?"

(full article online)

Violence against Women: Some Inconvenient Data for the Corrupt UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]


Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.


In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.


That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?

(full article online)

Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

[An Arab first and foremost, a Christian second]

"Every grain of Palestine's sand is worth the entire world," Musallam said, adding that Israel is "the enemy of the Palestinian nation" and warning that "selling Church lands endangers the stability and harms the good name of Palestine's Christians and their connection to their homeland."

Musallam also said that no church had the right - even if it legally owns the land - to sell land to any Jewish or Zionist entity. If a church does not need its land, he explained, it can transfer the land to the Palestinian Authority, to be used for a hospital or residential buildings.

The Palestinian Authority sentences any Muslim who sells land to Israelis to the death penalty.

(full article online)

'Churches may not sell land to Jews or Zionists'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reservists on Duty (RoD) is an Israeli NGO established by IDF reserve combat soldiers and officers in order to expose and counter “anti-Israel agitators” who “intimidate Jewish students, glorify terrorism, [and] shut down the debate about Israel,” the group explains on its Facebook page.

Profound anti-Semitism and Israel-bashing is “just normal life on US campuses” today, RoD says.

An RoD delegation, including Jewish and Muslim-Arab representatives, went to Irvine University during Israel Apartheid week at the request of pro-Israel campus group Students Supporting Israel. See what an amazing job they did in exposing the lies, hate and hypocrisy of the anti-Israel activists.

(vide video online)

WATCH: IDF Veterans Destroy Anti-Israel Activists on Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority will reportedly once again allow patients from the Gaza Strip to be treated in Israel after three babies died on Tuesday in the enclave controlled by the Hamas terror group.

Following an international outcry over the deaths, the Palestinian Health Ministry will on Sunday increase the number of permits it issues for Gaza residents to receive medical care in Israel, the Haaretz newspaper reported on Friday.

(full article online)

PA to again allow Gazan patients to be treated in Israeli hospitals


----------



## Sixties Fan

I just went through a long article at Al Shabaka, the Palestinian Policy Network, talking about what strategy Palestinians need to use to achieve their goals. It was written by Nadia Hijab and Ingrid Jaradat Gassner.

Hijab is a senior fellow at the Institute for Palestine Studies and Gassner is one of the founders of BDS.

The actual goals are not spelled out, but it becomes pretty clear what they are - destroying Israel, on both sides of the Green Line.

(full article online)

"Moderate" Palestinian intellectuals admit that the goal has always been destroying Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thirty years ago, Shaul Goldstein took a walk with his friend David Be’eri among neglected stone heaps in the ancient City of David, just outside the Old City of Jerusalem. Be’eri shared his dream that one day the historic site would be restored, both structurally and to the hearts and souls of the Jewish people.

(full article online)

Futuristic tech dramatically illuminates the City of David’s past


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims


Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
Click to expand...


Indeed, I don't think your conspiracy theories are a valid excuse for Arab-Moslem incompetence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, I don't think your conspiracy theories are a valid excuse for Arab-Moslem incompetence.
Click to expand...

Oh jeese, another slime post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, I don't think your conspiracy theories are a valid excuse for Arab-Moslem incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime post.
Click to expand...


Oh jeese, is deflection all you have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, I don't think your conspiracy theories are a valid excuse for Arab-Moslem incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, is deflection all you have?
Click to expand...

Sliming does not add to the debate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, I don't think your conspiracy theories are a valid excuse for Arab-Moslem incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese, another slime post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sliming does not add to the debate.
Click to expand...


Deflection on your part does not add to the debate.


----------



## Hollie

One of the unfortunate consequences that results from apologetics for Islamic calls for murderous jihad attacks against the kuffar is that attacks continue. Islam's gee-had is accorded an allowance because there are those who will defend the gee-had as not being connected to a Cult-addled religious perspectives. As we see with regularity, Islamics and their apologists for mass murder will seek to disassociate the _proscriptions_ of the ideology _from_ the ideology. 

What we're left with is a bit of an odd dynamic where Arabs-Moslems seek to make their Allah god as an accomplice to their acts of mass murder.  
*


Palestinian cleric calls on Allah to help us ‘slaughter Americans, Europeans’
*
Palestinian cleric calls on Allah to help us ‘slaughter Americans, Europeans’

In sermon at Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa, Sheikh Nidhal Siam also denounces Saudis, Qataris as ‘collaborators’ of Western powers.



Well, hell. I suppose the only thing to do is continue the UN funded welfare program for these degenerates.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lifta offers a unique insight into Jerusalem life as far back as the First Temple period. The city intends to transform it into a new luxury neighborhood. An improbable coalition of Jews and Arabs, with all manner of contradictory goals, is seeking to prevent this

(full article online)

Remarkably kept, ancient village faces future as another kind of ghost town


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
Click to expand...


If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Hamas leaders are elected, but they do not want to live in Gaza.
[Wallah, wallah, wallah ]

Haniyeh was elected to replace exiled Hamas political leader Khaled Mashaal in early May. Shortly before his election, Hamas officials had been making preparations for Haniyeh’s transfer to Qatar, where Mashaal had been based since his ouster from Syria in 2011. But a few days before his relocation, the Qatari government told senior Hamas officials to leave the country immediately.

(full article online)

Hamas Leader Reportedly Stranded in Gaza as Arab Countries Refuse Entry


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims


Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?


Sixties Fan said:


> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?


Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?
Click to expand...


The point I was making, though, was that he would condemn such acts if he was in Bibi's pocket, as you say he is.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that the Abbas who still reigns as King (and a primary beneficiary of the dedicated, UN funded Arab-Iaslamist welfare fraud), of West Bank'istan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point I was making, though, was that he would condemn such acts if he was in Bibi's pocket, as you say he is.
Click to expand...

Abbas is not allowed to do much of anything without Israel's approval. Most of the money going to the PA is under the condition that he maintains security coordination with Israel.

This security coordination requires Abbas to violates the rights of the Palestinians, violates their constitution, and violates international law.

The Goldstone Report noted some of these violations by the PA.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who still reigns as King (and a primary beneficiary of the dedicated, UN funded Arab-Iaslamist welfare fraud), of West Bank'istan?
Click to expand...

It is interesting that after Fatah lost the elections they still rule the West Bank.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is this due to Israeli pressure? Or US persuasion?

Perish the thought!

The decision to stop paying the 277 former prisoners falls within the context of the Palestinian division (Fatah-Hamas) and comes as part of the PA’s pressure on Hamas to cede power in Gaza to the consensus government. Issa Qaraqe, the chairman of the Palestinian Committee for Prisoners’ Affairs (formerly the Ministry of Prisoners), told Al-Monitor, “The PA is still paying the stipends of the families of prisoners and martyrs and will continue to do so. This issue is considered a red line.” As for the salaries of the 277 former prisoners that were cut off, Qaraqe said, “This decision was taken by the PA amid the ongoing dispute with Hamas. The decision is part of the [PA’s] pressure on the movement and has nothing to do with the United States and Israel calling on the PA to stop paying the Palestinian prisoners [currently in Israeli jails]...” Meanwhile, the PA has yet to comment or explain the decision it took.... [*Al Monitor]*

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 02-Jul-17: PA, vowing it will never, ever cut Rewards for Terror payments, is cutting hundreds of them


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the Abbas who left the government in 2007?
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Abbas who still reigns as King (and a primary beneficiary of the dedicated, UN funded Arab-Iaslamist welfare fraud), of West Bank'istan?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is interesting that after Fatah lost the elections they still rule the West Bank.
Click to expand...


Not interesting. Arabs-Moslems are accustomed to dictators ruling over them. They will even elect those dictators on those rare circumstances when given the opportunity to vote. 

Haven't you noticed that rigid, authoritarian religious whack-jobs are the norm as rulers of Islamics?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Iranian Intellectual Who Inspired the Islamic Revolution and Admired Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point I was making, though, was that he would condemn such acts if he was in Bibi's pocket, as you say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas is not allowed to do much of anything without Israel's approval. Most of the money going to the PA is under the condition that he maintains security coordination with Israel.
> 
> This security coordination requires Abbas to violates the rights of the Palestinians, violates their constitution, and violates international law.
> 
> The Goldstone Report noted some of these violations by the PA.
Click to expand...


Always a handy conspiracy theory as a way to deflect from Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the PLO started to join world bodies, it has consistently used its position to do only one thing: bash Israel.

It has used UNESCO for years to deny Jewish heritage and history in the Middle East. It has tried to hijack refugee conferences, conferences on children, Human Rights Day,  and conferences on women - all to pursue an anti-Israel agenda.

It gets farcical. The "State of Palestine" has used its position to bash Israel at climate conferences and even a recent conference dedicated to saving the world's oceans. It has nothing positive to add to these venues - they are merely excuses to find more ammunition against Israel.

As far as I can tell, this is 100% consistent. The entire point of gaining recognition as a state in international forums is to add new platforms to attack Israel.

(full article online)

J-Street supports Palestinians usurping all international forums ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Time to separate Gaza from the PA.  Time for each to be autonomous. ]
> 
> 
> Hamas and human rights groups hold Abbas personally responsible for the deaths of the children and the possible deaths of other patients in need of urgent medical treatment not available in Gaza Strip hospitals. One human rights group went so far as to call for the International Criminal Court in The Hague to launch an investigation against Abbas.
> 
> 
> In a move of mind-bending irony, we are witnessing a Palestinian president waging war not only against Hamas, but also against the two million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip -- while Israel continues to provide the Palestinians living under Hamas with humanitarian aid.
> 
> 
> That is the standard operating procedure of the man who lied straight to the face of President Donald Trump, by claiming that he had stopped incitement against Israel and was promoting a "culture of peace" among his people. Will the last sick Palestinian child please stand up?
> (full article online)
> 
> Abbas's Lies and Palestinian Child Victims
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point I was making, though, was that he would condemn such acts if he was in Bibi's pocket, as you say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas is not allowed to do much of anything without Israel's approval. Most of the money going to the PA is under the condition that he maintains security coordination with Israel.
> 
> This security coordination requires Abbas to violates the rights of the Palestinians, violates their constitution, and violates international law.
> 
> The Goldstone Report noted some of these violations by the PA.
Click to expand...


So, there shouldn't be any security coordination at all?  Just violence, mayhem and more and more terror.  More housewives answering their doors, only to get stabbed to death.  Gotcha.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I just went through J-Street's site. Unless I missed something, I cannot find a single J-Street-sponsored mission to Israel that is intended to strengthen the ties between American Jews and Israel.

I cannot find any J-Street sponsored events to raise money for Israeli poor or handicapped or terror victims.

I cannot find any J-Street events that celebrate Israeli or Jewish culture.

I cannot find any J-Street -sponsored college lectures by Israelis on any topic besides criticizing Israel's policies.

It is difficult to find any articles that praise the Israeli government. For anything. (I found one that commends Netanyahu for supporting an Egyptian cease-fire proposal in the 2014 Gaza war, and another that supports his attempts to restore ties with Turkey. In contrast, there are hundreds of articles that attack the democratically elected Israeli government.)

(full article online)

Jeremy Ben-Ami laughably claims that J-Street tries to strengthen ties between US Jews and Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jerusalem District Attorney’s Office has filed a preliminary damages claim against the estate of a terrorist in District Court for financial damages caused to the state by the departed terrorist’s attack, Ha’aretz reported Sunday. This is the first in a series of similar suits to be filed against the estates of terrorists.

The first lawsuit was filed a week and a half ago against the estate of Fadi Al-Qanbar, who, in early January 2017, killed four IDF soldiers in a ramming attack at Armon Hanatziv. The state demands that the estate pay out compensations for damages caused by the terrorist murderer, including the construction of four tombstones for his victims and payments to the bereaved families. According to the lawsuit, the estimated cost for each victim is roughly half a million dollars.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...-the-estates-of-killed-terrorists/2017/07/02/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The blockade of Gaza did not begin after Hamas won elections, which was in 2006. The blockade began after Hamas launched a coup, took over Gaza by force and killed or threw out Fatah-affiliated members of the Palestinian Authority in 2007.

Israel does not collectively punish everyone living in Gaza. Despite restrictions, tens of thousands of truckloads of supplies cross into the Gaza Strip while Hamas steals in order to prioritize building weapons and attack tunnels over the welfare of ordinary Gazans. Israel continues to treat Palestinians in need of urgent medical care.

As for the simplistic and misleading use of casualty figures, this fails to take into account the real math. How many Israelis would have died were it not for the measures that Israel takes to defend its population e.g. the Iron Dome system and reinforced shelters? Many of the Palestinian civilians killed during IDF operations were a direct result of Hamas employing human shields and operating from within densely populated areas. Alibhai-Brown also fails to note how many of those casualties were active combatants.

And as for the charge that Israel has slashed electricity supplies, the Gaza electricity crisis is a direct result of the conflict between Hamas and Mahmoud Abbas’s Palestinian Authority after Hamas refused to paythe PA for supplying Israeli electricity. But that would ruin Alibhai-Brown’s framing of Israel as the overwhelming bad guy in her narrative.
(full article online)

Yasmin Alibhai-Brown: Distortions and Outright Lies | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign. He only stays in power with US/Israeli support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is an Israeli puppet (which I wish he was), why does he incite the ppl to violence?  Why doesn't he agree with Israel's terms for a peace agreement?  Why does he continue to call for Jerusalem to be the capital of Palestine?  Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?  Why doesn't he look Bibi in the eye when they shake hands, on the rare occasions when they meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he condemn Palestinian terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't Nutandyahoo condemn Israeli terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point I was making, though, was that he would condemn such acts if he was in Bibi's pocket, as you say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas is not allowed to do much of anything without Israel's approval. Most of the money going to the PA is under the condition that he maintains security coordination with Israel.
> 
> This security coordination requires Abbas to violates the rights of the Palestinians, violates their constitution, and violates international law.
> 
> The Goldstone Report noted some of these violations by the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always a handy conspiracy theory as a way to deflect from Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
Click to expand...

Now you are just shoveling.

You don't know anything about this stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The blockade of Gaza did not begin after Hamas won elections, which was in 2006. The blockade began after Hamas launched a coup, took over Gaza by force and killed or threw out Fatah-affiliated members of the Palestinian Authority in 2007.
> 
> Israel does not collectively punish everyone living in Gaza. Despite restrictions, tens of thousands of truckloads of supplies cross into the Gaza Strip while Hamas steals in order to prioritize building weapons and attack tunnels over the welfare of ordinary Gazans. Israel continues to treat Palestinians in need of urgent medical care.
> 
> As for the simplistic and misleading use of casualty figures, this fails to take into account the real math. How many Israelis would have died were it not for the measures that Israel takes to defend its population e.g. the Iron Dome system and reinforced shelters? Many of the Palestinian civilians killed during IDF operations were a direct result of Hamas employing human shields and operating from within densely populated areas. Alibhai-Brown also fails to note how many of those casualties were active combatants.
> 
> And as for the charge that Israel has slashed electricity supplies, the Gaza electricity crisis is a direct result of the conflict between Hamas and Mahmoud Abbas’s Palestinian Authority after Hamas refused to paythe PA for supplying Israeli electricity. But that would ruin Alibhai-Brown’s framing of Israel as the overwhelming bad guy in her narrative.
> (full article online)
> 
> Yasmin Alibhai-Brown: Distortions and Outright Lies | HonestReporting





Sixties Fan said:


> The blockade began after Hamas launched a coup,


Are you still pimping that Israeli bullshit?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## jillian

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



elders of Zion?


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade of Gaza did not begin after Hamas won elections, which was in 2006. The blockade began after Hamas launched a coup, took over Gaza by force and killed or threw out Fatah-affiliated members of the Palestinian Authority in 2007.
> 
> Israel does not collectively punish everyone living in Gaza. Despite restrictions, tens of thousands of truckloads of supplies cross into the Gaza Strip while Hamas steals in order to prioritize building weapons and attack tunnels over the welfare of ordinary Gazans. Israel continues to treat Palestinians in need of urgent medical care.
> 
> As for the simplistic and misleading use of casualty figures, this fails to take into account the real math. How many Israelis would have died were it not for the measures that Israel takes to defend its population e.g. the Iron Dome system and reinforced shelters? Many of the Palestinian civilians killed during IDF operations were a direct result of Hamas employing human shields and operating from within densely populated areas. Alibhai-Brown also fails to note how many of those casualties were active combatants.
> 
> And as for the charge that Israel has slashed electricity supplies, the Gaza electricity crisis is a direct result of the conflict between Hamas and Mahmoud Abbas’s Palestinian Authority after Hamas refused to paythe PA for supplying Israeli electricity. But that would ruin Alibhai-Brown’s framing of Israel as the overwhelming bad guy in her narrative.
> (full article online)
> 
> Yasmin Alibhai-Brown: Distortions and Outright Lies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade began after Hamas launched a coup,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping that Israeli bullshit?
Click to expand...


awww... the lying terrorist supporting loser chimes in.

cute. now piss off,


----------



## Sixties Fan

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elders of Zion?
Click to expand...


ELDER of Zion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elders of Zion?
Click to expand...

It is a new Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

When ignorance and stupidity win the day for some Jews.
OR......how many Jews choose to be as ignorant and stupid as Paul of Tarsus was, and cause harm to ALL Jews, Judaism and Israel:

Jewish film director from Norridgewock shines light on nationalist Zionism - CentralMaine.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Rejecting Jews and Christians
*
Bham doesn’t have it in for Israelis alone. Oh no. All Jews and Christians are agents of Satan, he says in another sermon:

(full article online)

Harry's Place » Ebrahim Bham – A Perfect Preacher for Palestine Expo


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Spanish High Court of Justice in Madrid last week dealt the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement two legal blows, upholding a lower court's ruling against full boycotts of Israeli institutions, companies, and organizations or those involved in the so-called "occupation," calling such boycotts "discriminatory."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=43537


----------



## Sixties Fan

The hypocrisy of the Middle East Studies Association • AEI


----------



## Hollie

Well isn't this nice. 

Is the relevant first world supposed to pity _The Islam_? It seems the Islamist world is still suffering from an innate and wrenching inferiority complex.  The inventor of their politico-religious ideology made grandiose claims of Islamist supremacy over the hated infidels, yet, it’s the infidel who has modernized, become socially and economically advanced while the islamist world has never managed to claw it’s way out of the Dark Ages.
*

Abbas’ Fatah vows to rebuild terrorist monument in Jenin after Israel dismantled it - PMW Bulletins

Abbas' Fatah vows to rebuild terrorist monument in Jenin*
*after Israel dismantled it:*
*"It is our obligation to rebuild it"*


*Solidarity monument erected in Ramallah:
"This is a monument in memory of Martyr Khaled Nazzal... *
*established as a challenge to the occupation authorities*
*#The_Palestinian_people"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some Libyan pols call for Jews to return ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The entire purpose of Israel is to provide a safe haven for persecuted Jews to go - but for Dakwar, this is unacceptable. Encouraging Jews to move to the Jewish state is, in his words, "exploit'ing' horrible acts of anti-semitism."

Yes, a person who is supposedly supportive of civil rights wants to take away the right of Jews to choose to move to the Jewish state when they are being attacked. Apparently, he prefers that they stay where they are and suffer.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel bigotry infects the @ACLU ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Today, the Likud government under Netanyahu is sponsoring a Zionist project via propaganda strategy— under the Temple Movement— to build a third Temple in the Al-Aqsa compound."

 You learn something new every day. I'm still unclear on  how the Netanyahu government is blocking Jews from praying on the Temple Mount but planning to build a Temple there. But perhaps I'm not as tuned in to the zeitgeist as this Pakistani expert.

Meanwhile, Iranian media makes the normal Palestinian reporting of "fanatic settlers storming the Al Aqsa Mosque" seem tame:

(full article online)

More Temple Mount insanity in Muslim media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebron (Al Khalil, in Arabic) is the second holiest of Judaism's four holy cities (Jerusalem, Hebron, Safed and Tiberias) and the site of the world's oldest Jewish community. With a few interruptions, Jews have lived and prayed in Hebron since biblical times.

(full article online)

CAMERA: UNESCO and the Jewish Legacy in Hebron


----------



## Sixties Fan

“To defeat the lies spread about our capital city at the UN, nothing is more important than for my fellow ambassadors to learn the truth about Jerusalem and see the beauty of this city first-hand,” Ambassador Danon said of the visit to Jerusalem. “The more UN ambassadors visit Israel, the more they appreciate both the challenges we face and the opportunities that exist in our region. This is why I have visited Israel with over thirty UN ambassadors over the past year alone and will bring more in the months to come,” the Ambassador continued."

(full article online)

UN Ambassadors visit City of David


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dahlan will be functioning under the watchful eye of Hamas, which will remain the real de facto and unchallenged ruler of the Gaza Strip. Hamas is willing to allow Dahlan to return to the Palestinian political scene through the Gaza Strip window. But he will be on a very short leash.


Dahlan's presence in the Gaza Strip will not deter Hamas from continuing with its preparations for another war with Israel.


Dahlan will find himself playing the role of fundraiser for the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip while Hamas hides behind his formidable political shoulders.

(full article online)

Palestinians: Mohammad Dahlan, the New Mayor of the Gaza Strip?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The hypocrisy of the Middle East Studies Association • AEI


So, where is the hypocrisy?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Middle East Studies Association • AEI
> 
> 
> 
> So, where is the hypocrisy?
Click to expand...


Is it permissible to prevent access to places based on national origin or is that discrimination?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Families drawn to Gaza periphery because of supportive communities, good schools • Kibbutzim, moshavim have waiting lists of new potential residents, but not enough homes • Sdot Negev Regional Council head Tamir Idan: This is our victory over terrorism.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | 3 years after war with Gaza, southern Israel is flourishing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Struggle To Commemorate Mastermind Of 1974 Deadly Attack On Israeli Schoolchildren


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has new, low-cost, rave-reviewed luxury hotels, but Ramallah struggles to lure tourists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visitors of FOA’s “Palestine Expo” in London will apparently get a chance to enjoy this vile propaganda in the “Knowledge Village” where they can see “a virtual Al-Aqsa and learn all about the history of Al-Aqsa.” It’s unclear who finances the event, since the link for “Sponsors and Exhibitors” only leads to a PDF brochure that seeks sponsors and exhibitors, while the groups listed as “Supporters” include mostly anti-Israel activists and unions whose leaders have particular problems with the existence of the world’s only Jewish state.  

(full article online)

Legitimizing Temple denial in London (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

IF BDS is perceived as being ineffective even in anti-Israel Muslim countries like Malaysia, then the movement has already lost the non-Arab Islamic world.

Just as the Europeans need to catch up with the Gulf states on how unimportant the Palestinian issue really is, the people who think that BDS is making any inroads need to catch up with the fact that Israel's economy is the envy of the world. When Israel gets visits from the head of the nation that has some 180 million Muslims, more than almost any other, then the attempts to destroy Israel by delegitimizing it have truly failed.

(full article online)

Malaysian op-ed says BDS movement is tanking ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first trip to Israel by an Indian prime minister reflects the significant expansion in relations between the two countries that has taken place since the establishment of full diplomatic relations in 1992. The burgeoning relationship is based on similar strategic agendas and buttressed by extensive defense ties. Modi’s government has shed its predecessors’ reservations about regular public discussions regarding India’s ties with Israel and has even modified voting patterns at multilateral fora.  

(full article online)

Modi Is Coming to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The third testimony had to do with the “roof-knocking” procedure, which aims to warn inhabitants of targeted civilian homes of an impending attack. The soldier who gave the testimony complained that “the ’roof-knocking’ gives Hamas enough time to enter a tunnel or run between houses and disappear, but it’s a bit harder for a family with a grandmother sitting in the living room.” I couldn’t believe it. Why the IDF is the only army in the world which uses such a procedure to defend innocent people. Where exactly is the crime here? And what does Breaking the Silence want? Does it want the procedure to be cancelled?

(full article online)

Ynetnews Opinion - Breaking the silence deserves Israel Prize for manipulation


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> IF BDS is perceived as being ineffective even in anti-Israel Muslim countries like Malaysia, then the movement has already lost the non-Arab Islamic world....


It isn't; it is a huge success.

*Campus Victories*
_(See also Academic Boycott & Campus Labor Victories, listed separately)_

May 10, 2017 – *Associated Students, Inc. Senate at Cal State University – Long Beach (CSULB) passes resolution to divest from Israel* – Long Beach, California

April 25, 2017 – *University of California at Riverside Student Senate calls for divestment* – Riverside, California

April 19, 2017 – *Pitzer College passes new bylaws prohibiting use of student funds for companies or products associated with Israeli occupation* – Claremont, California

April 9, 2017 – *Tufts Community Union Senate passes divestment* – Medford, Massachusetts

March 21, 2017 – *Sacramento City College becomes first city college to pass divestment resolution* – Sacramento, California

March 15, 2017 – *De Anza becomes first Community College Student Senate to pass divestment* – Cupertino, California

March 3, 2017 – *University of South Florida students pass referendum to divest from Israeli apartheid, fossil fuels, private prisons, human rights violations* – Tampa, Florida

February 2, 2017 – *University of California at Riverside Associated Students vote unanimously to remove Israeli military-associated company Sabra hummus from campus* – Riverside, California

November 13, 2016 – *Manchester University — home of first Peace Studies in world — Student Senate votes unanimously in support of BDS, divestment* – North Manchester, Indiana

October 26, 2016 – *Associated Students of Portland State University Pass Divestment Resolution In Support of Palestinian Human Rights* – Portland, Oregon

May 31, 2016 – *Evergreen State College students vote to condemn the presence of Caterpillar equipment on campus* – Olympia, Washington

May 31, 2016 – *Overwhelming 73.9% Vote by Evergreen State College Students to Deshelve Sabra Hummus on Campus* – Olympia, Washington

May 19, 2016 – *University of Wisconsin at Madison Graduate Student Union Endorses BDS* – Madison, Wisconsin

May 17, 2016 – *Religious Studies Scholars Endorse BDS*

April 26, 2016 – *University of California at Merced Student Government Passes Divestment Resolution* – Merced, California

April 12, 2016 – *University of Minnesota student government passes divestment* – Minneapolis, Minnesota

April 12, 2016 – *University of Chicago College Council Votes to Divest from Israeli Apartheid* – Chicago, Illinois

April 4, 2016 – *Rutgers University-Newark Student Governing Association Passes Divestment Resolution* – Newark, NJ

April 2, 2016 – *University of Indianapolis Student Senate passes resolution to divest from companies profiting from occupation, deshelve Sabra hummus* – Indianapolis, IN

March 6, 2016 – *Vassar Student Association Passes Resolution Endorsing the BDS Movement *– Arlington, NY

February 22, 2016 – *Thirty Indiana University-Purdue University Indianapolis Faculty and Staff Group Endorses Boycott of Israel* – Indianapolis, IN

February 16, 2016 – *University of Illinois at Chicago Undergraduate Student Government Assembly Passes Divestment Resolution Unanimously* – Chicago, Illinois

January 19, 2016 – *University of South Florida Student Government Senate Passes Joint Resolution for Divestment* – Tampa, Florida

November 18, 2015 – *San Jose State University Students Pass Resolution to Divest from Corporations that profit from the Israeli Occupation* – San Jose, California

June 22, 2015 – *Columbia University divests from private prisons including G4S, following coalition-led campaign* – Manhattan, New York

April 30, 2015 – *Oglethorpe University student goverment passes resolution to divest from Israeli occupation* – Atlanta, Georgia

April 29, 2015 – *Princeton graduate students pass divestment referendum *– Princeton, New Jersey

April 22, 2015 – *Earlham Student Senate passes resolution in support of divestment from Israeli occupation* – Richmond, Indiana

April 16, 2015 – *Wesleyan University president agrees to divest university from prisons as first step when Wesleyan students call for divestment from fossil fuels, prisons, and Israeli occupation* – Middletown, Connecticut

March 25, 2015 – *Student Government of Loyola Chicago passes resolution to divest* – Chicago, Illinois

March 2, 2015 – *Toledo student government calls for University divestment by margin of 21:4* – Toledo, Ohio

February 19, 2015 – *Northwestern University Student Government calls for university divestment* – Evanston, Illinois

February 17, 2015 – *Stanford divestment passes in a landslide victory* – Stanford, California

February 8, 2015 – *University of California Student Association — representing hundreds of thousands of UC students statewide — endorses call for UC divestment in support of Palestinian rights* – State of California

May 29, 2015 – *University of California at Davis Associated Students pass divestment bill* – Davis, California

December 5, 2014 – *Wesleyan University Dining Facilities Remove Sabra Following Successful Boycott Campaign* – Middletown, Connecticut

November, 2014 – *University of California at Los Angeles undergraduate student government passes divestment resolution* – Los Angeles, California

August 9-10, 2014 – *United Students Against Sweatshops Endorses BDS*

May 28, 2014 – *University of California at Santa Cruz student government passes divestment resolution* – Santa Cruz, California

May 23, 2014 – *DePaul student body votes for divestment despite Israeli government interference* – Chicago, Illinois

May, 2014 – *Wesleyan Students Association divests its student endowment from Israeli occupation, calls for full university divestment* – Middletown, Connecticut

April, 2014 – *More than 10,000 Univ. of South Florida students call for divestment — largest petition in state’s history* – Tampa, Florida

April, 2014 – *University of New Mexico Graduate & Professional Student Association vote for divestment from companies involved in human rights violations in Palestine and on U.S.-Mexico border* – Albuquerque, New Mexico

May 5, 2013 – *Oberlin College Student Senate passes divestment Resolution* – Oberlin, OH

April, 2013 – *University of California at Berkeley Student Senate passes divestment* – Berkeley, California

March 7,  2013  –  *University of California at Riverside Associated Students Council pass resolution calling for divestment* – Riverside, California

March, 2013 – *University of California at San Diego Associated Students Council pass resolution calling for divestment* – San Diego, California

November 14, 2012 – *Brown University Advisory Committee on Corporate Responsibility in Investment Policies calls on Brown Corporation to divest from the Israeli occupation* – Providence, Rhode Island

November, 2012 – *University of California at Irvine Associated Students unanimously pass resolution urging divestment from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation of Palestine* – Irvine, California

September 2012 – *Swarthmore College Deshelves Sabra Following Student Petition* – Philadelphia, PA

September 5, 2012 – *Earlham College Dining Services Stops Selling Sabra in Response to Student and Faculty Concerns* – Richmond, Indiana

June 5, 2012 – *Arizona State University Student Government Votes to Divest from Israel* – Tempe, Arizona

June 4, 2012 – *The Evergreen State College Flaming Eggplant Cafe Announces Boycott of Israeli Products* – Olympia, Washington

April 18, 2012 – *UMass-Boston Student Government passes resolution to divest from Boeing* – Boston, Massachusetts

March 30 , 2012 – *National Movimiento Estudiantil Chican@ de Aztlán (MEChA) Endorses Palestinian Boycott of Israel*

May/November, 2011 – *Majority of DePaul students vote to boycott Sabra Hummus; force ethical alternatives offered* – Chicago, Illinois

June 2, 2010 – *Evergreen State College student body votes for boycott of Caterpillar equipment, becoming “CAT-free campus”; Student Senate votes unanimously to support BDS*

Spring, 2010 – *Evergreen State College Student Body votes for divestment from companies involved in Israeli occupation* – Olympia, Washington

February 12, 2009 – *Hampshire College becomes first campus to divest from the Israeli occupation* – Amherst, Massachusetts

2005, 2006, 2010, 2014 – *University of Michigan at Dearborn Student Government passes divestment resolution* – Dearborn, Michigan

April, 2003 – *Wayne State University student council votes for divestiture* – Detroit, Michigan

*Cultural Boycott*
_(See joint Cultural/Academic Boycott victories listed below under Academic Boycott)_

February 23, 2017 – *U.S. Literary Festival PEN America proceeds without Israeli government sponsorship following appeals from leading writers* – National

February 22, 2017 – *Oscars Celebrities #Skipthetrip to Israel* – National

February 9, 2017 – *Super Ball star Michael Bennett boycotts trip to Israel, says he won’t be used by Israel* – National

December, 2015 – *American journalist Doug Henwood refuses to have his book on Hillary Clinton translated into Hebrew*

July, 2015 – Thurstoj Moore of Sonic Youth endorses BDS

June 19-21, 2015 – *Three Queer Cultural Organizations Cut Ties with Frameline SF International LGBT Film Festival Over Israeli Sponsorship* – San Francisco, California

June, 2015 – *Queer Women of Color Media Arts Project Announces Support for BDS, boycotts Frameline LGBT Festival* – San Francisco, California

May 4, 2015 – *Lauryn Hill cancels performance in Israel in response to calls for boycott*

May, 2015 – *Black Lives Matter Co-founder Patrisse Cullors endorses BDS*

October, 2014 – *Musician and Poet Boots Riley of The Coup endorses the call for the cultural and academic boycott of Israel*

October, 2014 – *Pulitzer Prize-winning novelist and MacArthur “genius award” recipient Junot Diaz endorses BDS*

May 26, 2014 – *American Rapper Talib Kweli cancels Israel gig*

April 7, 2014 – *Milwaukee People’s Books Coop endorses BDS* – Milwaukee, Wisconsin

Spring, 2014 – *Public Enemy’s Chuck D endorses BDS*

August 14, 2013 – *Influential jazz drummer Chris Daddy Dave cancels participation in Red Sea Jazz Festival*

July 11, 2013 – *Rock band The Killers pulls out of of Tel Aviv concert*

November 29, 2012 – *Stevie Wonder cancels performance for Friends of Israeli Defense Forces in response to calls for boycott*

October, 2012 – *Hip Hop duo Rebel Diaz cancel performance at Creative Time Summit, 2012, due to sponsorship by Israeli government-funded institution*

June 21, 2013 – *Mira Nair boycotts Haifa Film Festival*

June 20, 2012 – Pulitzer Prize-winning author Alice Walker refuses permission to Israeli publisher, Yedhiot Books, to publish _The Color Purple_

March, 2012 – *Seattle LGBT Commission Cancels “Pinkwashing” Event Sponsored by Israeli Consulate (Events in Olympia and Tacoma Also Canceled)* – Seattle, Olympia, and Tacoma, Washington

February, 2012 – *Singer-songwriter Cat Power cancels Tel Aviv concert*

February, 2012 – *American jazz singer Cassandra Wilson cancels performance at Holon International Women’s Festival*

February, 2012 – *American Indie Pop Band “The Pains of Being Pure at Heart” cancels Tel Aviv show*

January, 2012 – *Tune-Yards band cancels gig in Israel; Merrill Garbus, lead singer, is a signatory of the Artists Against Israeli Apartheid pledge*

Summer, 2011 – *11 Indigenous and Women of Color Feminists, including prominent intellectual & activist Angela Davis, unequivocally endorse BDS*

June, 2011 – *Basketball legend and actor Kareem Abdul-Jabbar cancels visit to Israel in response to “Nakba Day violence”*

April, 2011 – *Washington University Hip-Hop Program Revokes Invitation to Israeli Cultural Ambassador* – St. Louis, Missouri

July 7, 2010 – *Dustin Hoffman & Meg Ryan pull out of 2010 Film Festival after Mavi Marmara massacre*

June, 2010 – *Carlos Santana cancels concert in Tel Aviv following boycott calls*

June, 2010 – *The Pixies cancel concert in wake of Mavi Marmara massacre*

May, 2010 – *Renowned American poet and musician Gil Scott-Heron cancels concert in Israel*

November, 2009 – *New Orleans Theatre Zeitgeist signs on to BDS guidelines*– New Orleans, Louisiana

August 17, 2009 – *Amnesty International Withdraws from Leonard Cohen’s Israel Concert Fund*

December 2008 – *Stars’ Photos Removed from Leviev Website as Celebs Seek Distance from Rights Abuser*

July 23, 2008 – *Snoop Dogg cancels performance in Israel*

*Academic Boycott*
April 15, 2016 – *CUNY Graduate Students Vote for Academic Boycott of Israel* – New York, NY

November 27, 2015 – *National Women’s Studies Association Members Join the BDS Movement*

April, 2015 – *National Association of Chicana and Chicano Studies endorses boycott of Israeli academic institutions*

January 14, 2014 & November 10, 2015 – *Green Party of the U.S. defends and endorses ASA* and *AAA boycotts of Israeli academic institutions*

November 15, 2014 – *Peace and Justice Studies Association endorses BDS* – International

July 18, 2014 – *Critical Ethnic Studies Association passes BDS resolution supporting academic boycott* – International

December 15, 2013 – *Native American and Indigenous Studies Association endorses boycott of Israeli academic institutions*

December, 2013 – *American Studies Association endorses academic boycott of Israel by sweeping majority membership vote after national council passes unanimously*

October 24, 2013 – *Association for Humanist Sociology Votes to Support the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel* – International

April, 2013 – *General Membership of Association for Asian American Studies votes to support academic boycott of Israel*

September, 2012 – *Prominent academic Judith Butler reaffirms support for BDS*

May 4, 2012 – *Columbia University Prof. Franke boycotts conference with “featured nation” Israel & Israeli Ambassador keynote speech*

November, 2009 – *Prominent intellectual Sarah Schulman boycotts Lesbian & Gay Studies conference at Tel Aviv*

*Faith-Based Actions*
July 3, 2017 – *United Church of Christ calls for military sanctions on Israel for its mistreatment of Palestinian children in Israeli detention* – National

June 12, 2017 – *By a vote of 144-5, Minnesota Conference of the United Church of Christ divests from companies that profit from the Israeli occupation of Palestine* – Minnesota

January 19, 2017 – *Majilis Ash-Shura / Islamic Leadership Council of New York endorse BDS* – New York, New York

December 10, 2016 – *Pax Christi International endorses BDS* – International

August 13, 2016 – *Evangelical Lutheran Church in America Overwhelmingly Passes Investment Screen*

August 13, 2016 – *Evangelical Lutheran Church in America Votes 82% Against Unconditional U.S. Aid to Israel*

April 10, 2016 – *Alliance of Baptists Divests from Companies Profiting from Israel’s Occupation of Palestinian Land*

April 7, 2016 – *Unitarian Universalists Divest from Companies Profiting from Israel’s Occupation*

March 30, 2016 – *Catholic Conference of Major Superiors of Men Calls for Boycott of Illegal Settlements*

January, 2016 – *United Methodist Church Excludes Top 5 Israeli Banks for Involvement in Illegal Settlements*

December 2015 – *United Methodist Church declares Israeli company Elbit Systems*, long excluded for weapons production, also* ineligible for investment due to involvement in human rights violations*

June 30, 2015 – *United Church of Christ General Synod votes overwhelmingly to boycott and divest from Israeli occupation*

June, 2015 – *National Council of Fellowship of Reconciliation Unanimously Endorses BDS*

July 31, 2014 – *No Más Muertes endorses Palestinian call for BDS*

June 20, 2014 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly divests from companies involved in Israeli occupation*

June 12, 2014 – *United Methodist Church divests from G4S in response to role in Israeli prisons*

Winter 2013/2014 – *United Methodist Church General Board of Church and Society Boycotts Sodastream*

March 16, 2013 – *Mennonite Central Committee unanimously adopts AFSC 29-company no-buy list for divestment*

*18 Victories *spanning 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 – *18 Quaker Meetings Across 15 States Endorse Boycott, Divestment, and, in some cases, Both*

September, 2012 – *Quaker Friends Fiduciary Corporation divests from HP, Veolia*

July, 2012 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly votes to boycott settlement products*

May, 2012 – *United Methodist Church General Conference votes to boycott settlement products*

May, 2012 – *Quaker Friends Fiduciary Corporation divests from Caterpillar*

June, 2010 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly calls for U.S. Government to place sanctions on military assistance to Israel*

March 8, 2008 – *American Friends Service Committee approves Israel-Palestine Investment Screen*

October 21, 2007 – *National Coalition of American Nuns Publicly Urges Boycott of Caterpillar*

Summer, 2005 – *United Church of Christ General Synod calls for the use of Economic Leverage — including ending military aid and divestment — to promote peace in Middle East*

*Dozens of Victories *spanning 2005 – 2015 – *18 United Methodist Church Annual Conferences — representing thousands of churches and hundreds of thousands of members — adopt 30 resolutions and statements calling for divestment; several divest their own conference funds*

*Pensions & Other Investment Funds*
_(Not otherwise listed above)_

August 3, 2014 – *Soros Fund Management drops SodaStream*

June 6, 2014 – *Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation divests from G4S*

Between July and November, 2013 – *Pension giant TIAA-CREF divests Social Choice fund from Veolia*

Between March and August, 2013 – *TIAA-CREF divests from SodaStream*

July, 2012 – *Abigail Disney renounces shares of Ahava*

June, 2012 – *Morgan Stanley Capital International removes Caterpillar from socially responsible companies list*

May/June, 2012 – *Pension giant TIAA-CREF divests Social Choice fund from Caterpillar*

September 12, 2009 – *TIAA-CREF divests from Africa-Israel company due to violations of “human rights and international law”*

*Boycotting & De-Shelving Israeli Products*
_(Many more listed above in other sections)_

April 21, 2014 – *Earth Day Network cuts ties with Sodastream*

July, 2014 – *Cambridge fixture Pemberton Farms stops selling Sabra following Boston BDS campaign* – Cambridge, Massachusetts

2014 – *Balady Foods deshelves Sabra hummus* – Brooklyn, New York

January 24, 2014 – *KQED Public Radio Pulls SodaStream from Gifts to Donors* – Bay Area, California

January, 2014 – *Hollywood Star Scarlett Johansson resigns as Oxfam International Global Ambassador due to deal with Sodastream*

December, 2013 – *Harvest Coop deshelves Sabra following boycott Boston BDS campaign* – Cambridge and Boston, Massachusetts

January, 2012 – *Lincoln-Way High School deshelves Sabra hummus* – Chicago, Illinois

March, 2011 – *National Cathedral gift store affiliated with Episcopal Church removes Ahava products after complaints from patrons* – Washington, DC

July 15, 2010 – *Olympia Food Co-op removes Israeli goods from shelves; first US store to institute boycott* – Olympia, Washington

January 18, 2010 – *Costco stops selling Ahava*

*Municipal & State Victories*
June 11, 2017 – *Sacramento Transit Drops G4S!* – Sacramento, California

April 6, 2017 – *Portland City Council Permanently Halts All Investments in Private Corporations Following Historic Campaign* – Portland, Oregon

December 21, 2016 – *In Historic Vote, City of Portland Votes to Temporarily Cease Investments in All Corporate Securities Including Occupation Profiteer Caterpillar and Prison Profiteer Wells Fargo* – Portland, Oregon

July 19, 2016 – *City of Berkeley divests from G4S* – Berkeley, CA

Spring 2016 – *Denver Water Board Drops G4S Following BDS Campaign* – Denver, CO

March 17, 2016 – *Portland’s Socially Responsible Investment Committee Recommends City Boycott of Caterpillar* – Portland, OR

January 2016 – *Delaware Neighbors Against the Occupation Defeats Anti-BDS Bill* – New Castle County, DE

October 12, 2015 – *Portland Human Rights Commission Unanimously Endorses Placing 4 Companies on No-Buy List, First Step Towards Becoming Occupation Free City* – Portland, Oregon

April, 2015 – *Oregon Dept of Justice Mandates that SodaStream Change Misleading Product Labels* – Portland, Oregon

December 3, 2014 – *Baltimore Rejects Veolia following coalition campaign* – Baltimore, Maryland

November, 2014 – *Durham severs ties with G4S* – Durham, North Carolina

January 8, 2014 – *Veolia loses Massachusetts commuter rail contract* – Boston, Massachusetts

October 29, 2013 – *St. Louis Dumps Veolia *– St. Louis, Missouri

January, 2013 – *Veolia Withdraws from California Water Contract Bidding* -Yolo County (Woodland and Davis), California

*Corporate Announcements*
_(Not listed elsewhere)_

December 2, 2016 – *Following years of BDS campaigns, G4S ends most illegal business in Israel, sells most Israel business* – International

March 9, 2016 – *Ahava Announces Factory Relocation Outside of Occupied West Bank*

August 28, 2015 – *Veolia divests completely from Israeli market*

October 29, 2014 – *SodaStream moves factory out of Palestinian West Bank*

*Labor, Diplomatic, & Other*
August 1, 2016 – *Movement for Black Lives Platform Calls for BDS*

June 6, 2016 – *Green Party Candidate for President Endorses BDS*

April 22, 2016 – *New York University Graduate Employee Union Becomes First Private University Labor Union to Support Full BDS* – New York, NY

April 14, 2016 – *UMass Amherst Graduate Employee Union (UAW) Overwhelmingly Endorses BDS* – Amherst, Massachusetts

October 22, 2015 – Connecticut AFL-CIO Convention Calls on National Federation to Adopt BDS – Connecticut

August 16-20, 2015 – *United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers (UE) Becomes First National Union in U.S. to Endorse BDS*

August, 2015 – *Over 1,000 Black activists, artists, scholars, students and organizations sign Black Solidarity Statement with Palestine, endorsing BDS*

March 3, 2015 – *60 U.S. elected officials publicly #SkiptheSpeech by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, effectively boycotting him*

December 10, 2014 – *Members of University of California Graduate Student-Worker’s Union UAW 2865 ratify resolution to join BDS movement* – State of California

November, 2014 – *Dream Defenders endorse BDS at National Conference*

Fall, 2014 – *West Coast “Block the Boat” Port Actions Prevent Zim Lines from Docking* – West Coast

July 7, 2010 – *California International Longshore and Warehouse Union (ILWU) Local 10 Branch refuses to unload Israeli cargo ship* – Oakland, California

October, 2008 – *Oxfam International publicly denounces donor Lev Leviev due to support for Israeli settlements*

June 21, 2008 – UNICEF severs ties with Israeli mogul Lev Leviev over settlement building

November 28, 2005 – Greens, Calling for Palestinian Rights, Urge Divestment from Israel


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF BDS is perceived as being ineffective even in anti-Israel Muslim countries like Malaysia, then the movement has already lost the non-Arab Islamic world....
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't; it is a huge success.
> 
> *Campus Victories*
> _(See also Academic Boycott & Campus Labor Victories, listed separately)_
> 
> May 10, 2017 – *Associated Students, Inc. Senate at Cal State University – Long Beach (CSULB) passes resolution to divest from Israel* – Long Beach, California
> 
> April 25, 2017 – *University of California at Riverside Student Senate calls for divestment* – Riverside, California
> 
> April 19, 2017 – *Pitzer College passes new bylaws prohibiting use of student funds for companies or products associated with Israeli occupation* – Claremont, California
> 
> April 9, 2017 – *Tufts Community Union Senate passes divestment* – Medford, Massachusetts
> 
> March 21, 2017 – *Sacramento City College becomes first city college to pass divestment resolution* – Sacramento, California
> 
> March 15, 2017 – *De Anza becomes first Community College Student Senate to pass divestment* – Cupertino, California
> 
> March 3, 2017 – *University of South Florida students pass referendum to divest from Israeli apartheid, fossil fuels, private prisons, human rights violations* – Tampa, Florida
> 
> February 2, 2017 – *University of California at Riverside Associated Students vote unanimously to remove Israeli military-associated company Sabra hummus from campus* – Riverside, California
> 
> November 13, 2016 – *Manchester University — home of first Peace Studies in world — Student Senate votes unanimously in support of BDS, divestment* – North Manchester, Indiana
> 
> October 26, 2016 – *Associated Students of Portland State University Pass Divestment Resolution In Support of Palestinian Human Rights* – Portland, Oregon
> 
> May 31, 2016 – *Evergreen State College students vote to condemn the presence of Caterpillar equipment on campus* – Olympia, Washington
> 
> May 31, 2016 – *Overwhelming 73.9% Vote by Evergreen State College Students to Deshelve Sabra Hummus on Campus* – Olympia, Washington
> 
> May 19, 2016 – *University of Wisconsin at Madison Graduate Student Union Endorses BDS* – Madison, Wisconsin
> 
> May 17, 2016 – *Religious Studies Scholars Endorse BDS*
> 
> April 26, 2016 – *University of California at Merced Student Government Passes Divestment Resolution* – Merced, California
> 
> April 12, 2016 – *University of Minnesota student government passes divestment* – Minneapolis, Minnesota
> 
> April 12, 2016 – *University of Chicago College Council Votes to Divest from Israeli Apartheid* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> April 4, 2016 – *Rutgers University-Newark Student Governing Association Passes Divestment Resolution* – Newark, NJ
> 
> April 2, 2016 – *University of Indianapolis Student Senate passes resolution to divest from companies profiting from occupation, deshelve Sabra hummus* – Indianapolis, IN
> 
> March 6, 2016 – *Vassar Student Association Passes Resolution Endorsing the BDS Movement *– Arlington, NY
> 
> February 22, 2016 – *Thirty Indiana University-Purdue University Indianapolis Faculty and Staff Group Endorses Boycott of Israel* – Indianapolis, IN
> 
> February 16, 2016 – *University of Illinois at Chicago Undergraduate Student Government Assembly Passes Divestment Resolution Unanimously* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> January 19, 2016 – *University of South Florida Student Government Senate Passes Joint Resolution for Divestment* – Tampa, Florida
> 
> November 18, 2015 – *San Jose State University Students Pass Resolution to Divest from Corporations that profit from the Israeli Occupation* – San Jose, California
> 
> June 22, 2015 – *Columbia University divests from private prisons including G4S, following coalition-led campaign* – Manhattan, New York
> 
> April 30, 2015 – *Oglethorpe University student goverment passes resolution to divest from Israeli occupation* – Atlanta, Georgia
> 
> April 29, 2015 – *Princeton graduate students pass divestment referendum *– Princeton, New Jersey
> 
> April 22, 2015 – *Earlham Student Senate passes resolution in support of divestment from Israeli occupation* – Richmond, Indiana
> 
> April 16, 2015 – *Wesleyan University president agrees to divest university from prisons as first step when Wesleyan students call for divestment from fossil fuels, prisons, and Israeli occupation* – Middletown, Connecticut
> 
> March 25, 2015 – *Student Government of Loyola Chicago passes resolution to divest* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> March 2, 2015 – *Toledo student government calls for University divestment by margin of 21:4* – Toledo, Ohio
> 
> February 19, 2015 – *Northwestern University Student Government calls for university divestment* – Evanston, Illinois
> 
> February 17, 2015 – *Stanford divestment passes in a landslide victory* – Stanford, California
> 
> February 8, 2015 – *University of California Student Association — representing hundreds of thousands of UC students statewide — endorses call for UC divestment in support of Palestinian rights* – State of California
> 
> May 29, 2015 – *University of California at Davis Associated Students pass divestment bill* – Davis, California
> 
> December 5, 2014 – *Wesleyan University Dining Facilities Remove Sabra Following Successful Boycott Campaign* – Middletown, Connecticut
> 
> November, 2014 – *University of California at Los Angeles undergraduate student government passes divestment resolution* – Los Angeles, California
> 
> August 9-10, 2014 – *United Students Against Sweatshops Endorses BDS*
> 
> May 28, 2014 – *University of California at Santa Cruz student government passes divestment resolution* – Santa Cruz, California
> 
> May 23, 2014 – *DePaul student body votes for divestment despite Israeli government interference* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> May, 2014 – *Wesleyan Students Association divests its student endowment from Israeli occupation, calls for full university divestment* – Middletown, Connecticut
> 
> April, 2014 – *More than 10,000 Univ. of South Florida students call for divestment — largest petition in state’s history* – Tampa, Florida
> 
> April, 2014 – *University of New Mexico Graduate & Professional Student Association vote for divestment from companies involved in human rights violations in Palestine and on U.S.-Mexico border* – Albuquerque, New Mexico
> 
> May 5, 2013 – *Oberlin College Student Senate passes divestment Resolution* – Oberlin, OH
> 
> April, 2013 – *University of California at Berkeley Student Senate passes divestment* – Berkeley, California
> 
> March 7,  2013  –  *University of California at Riverside Associated Students Council pass resolution calling for divestment* – Riverside, California
> 
> March, 2013 – *University of California at San Diego Associated Students Council pass resolution calling for divestment* – San Diego, California
> 
> November 14, 2012 – *Brown University Advisory Committee on Corporate Responsibility in Investment Policies calls on Brown Corporation to divest from the Israeli occupation* – Providence, Rhode Island
> 
> November, 2012 – *University of California at Irvine Associated Students unanimously pass resolution urging divestment from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation of Palestine* – Irvine, California
> 
> September 2012 – *Swarthmore College Deshelves Sabra Following Student Petition* – Philadelphia, PA
> 
> September 5, 2012 – *Earlham College Dining Services Stops Selling Sabra in Response to Student and Faculty Concerns* – Richmond, Indiana
> 
> June 5, 2012 – *Arizona State University Student Government Votes to Divest from Israel* – Tempe, Arizona
> 
> June 4, 2012 – *The Evergreen State College Flaming Eggplant Cafe Announces Boycott of Israeli Products* – Olympia, Washington
> 
> April 18, 2012 – *UMass-Boston Student Government passes resolution to divest from Boeing* – Boston, Massachusetts
> 
> March 30 , 2012 – *National Movimiento Estudiantil Chican@ de Aztlán (MEChA) Endorses Palestinian Boycott of Israel*
> 
> May/November, 2011 – *Majority of DePaul students vote to boycott Sabra Hummus; force ethical alternatives offered* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> June 2, 2010 – *Evergreen State College student body votes for boycott of Caterpillar equipment, becoming “CAT-free campus”; Student Senate votes unanimously to support BDS*
> 
> Spring, 2010 – *Evergreen State College Student Body votes for divestment from companies involved in Israeli occupation* – Olympia, Washington
> 
> February 12, 2009 – *Hampshire College becomes first campus to divest from the Israeli occupation* – Amherst, Massachusetts
> 
> 2005, 2006, 2010, 2014 – *University of Michigan at Dearborn Student Government passes divestment resolution* – Dearborn, Michigan
> 
> April, 2003 – *Wayne State University student council votes for divestiture* – Detroit, Michigan
> 
> *Cultural Boycott*
> _(See joint Cultural/Academic Boycott victories listed below under Academic Boycott)_
> 
> February 23, 2017 – *U.S. Literary Festival PEN America proceeds without Israeli government sponsorship following appeals from leading writers* – National
> 
> February 22, 2017 – *Oscars Celebrities #Skipthetrip to Israel* – National
> 
> February 9, 2017 – *Super Ball star Michael Bennett boycotts trip to Israel, says he won’t be used by Israel* – National
> 
> December, 2015 – *American journalist Doug Henwood refuses to have his book on Hillary Clinton translated into Hebrew*
> 
> July, 2015 – Thurstoj Moore of Sonic Youth endorses BDS
> 
> June 19-21, 2015 – *Three Queer Cultural Organizations Cut Ties with Frameline SF International LGBT Film Festival Over Israeli Sponsorship* – San Francisco, California
> 
> June, 2015 – *Queer Women of Color Media Arts Project Announces Support for BDS, boycotts Frameline LGBT Festival* – San Francisco, California
> 
> May 4, 2015 – *Lauryn Hill cancels performance in Israel in response to calls for boycott*
> 
> May, 2015 – *Black Lives Matter Co-founder Patrisse Cullors endorses BDS*
> 
> October, 2014 – *Musician and Poet Boots Riley of The Coup endorses the call for the cultural and academic boycott of Israel*
> 
> October, 2014 – *Pulitzer Prize-winning novelist and MacArthur “genius award” recipient Junot Diaz endorses BDS*
> 
> May 26, 2014 – *American Rapper Talib Kweli cancels Israel gig*
> 
> April 7, 2014 – *Milwaukee People’s Books Coop endorses BDS* – Milwaukee, Wisconsin
> 
> Spring, 2014 – *Public Enemy’s Chuck D endorses BDS*
> 
> August 14, 2013 – *Influential jazz drummer Chris Daddy Dave cancels participation in Red Sea Jazz Festival*
> 
> July 11, 2013 – *Rock band The Killers pulls out of of Tel Aviv concert*
> 
> November 29, 2012 – *Stevie Wonder cancels performance for Friends of Israeli Defense Forces in response to calls for boycott*
> 
> October, 2012 – *Hip Hop duo Rebel Diaz cancel performance at Creative Time Summit, 2012, due to sponsorship by Israeli government-funded institution*
> 
> June 21, 2013 – *Mira Nair boycotts Haifa Film Festival*
> 
> June 20, 2012 – Pulitzer Prize-winning author Alice Walker refuses permission to Israeli publisher, Yedhiot Books, to publish _The Color Purple_
> 
> March, 2012 – *Seattle LGBT Commission Cancels “Pinkwashing” Event Sponsored by Israeli Consulate (Events in Olympia and Tacoma Also Canceled)* – Seattle, Olympia, and Tacoma, Washington
> 
> February, 2012 – *Singer-songwriter Cat Power cancels Tel Aviv concert*
> 
> February, 2012 – *American jazz singer Cassandra Wilson cancels performance at Holon International Women’s Festival*
> 
> February, 2012 – *American Indie Pop Band “The Pains of Being Pure at Heart” cancels Tel Aviv show*
> 
> January, 2012 – *Tune-Yards band cancels gig in Israel; Merrill Garbus, lead singer, is a signatory of the Artists Against Israeli Apartheid pledge*
> 
> Summer, 2011 – *11 Indigenous and Women of Color Feminists, including prominent intellectual & activist Angela Davis, unequivocally endorse BDS*
> 
> June, 2011 – *Basketball legend and actor Kareem Abdul-Jabbar cancels visit to Israel in response to “Nakba Day violence”*
> 
> April, 2011 – *Washington University Hip-Hop Program Revokes Invitation to Israeli Cultural Ambassador* – St. Louis, Missouri
> 
> July 7, 2010 – *Dustin Hoffman & Meg Ryan pull out of 2010 Film Festival after Mavi Marmara massacre*
> 
> June, 2010 – *Carlos Santana cancels concert in Tel Aviv following boycott calls*
> 
> June, 2010 – *The Pixies cancel concert in wake of Mavi Marmara massacre*
> 
> May, 2010 – *Renowned American poet and musician Gil Scott-Heron cancels concert in Israel*
> 
> November, 2009 – *New Orleans Theatre Zeitgeist signs on to BDS guidelines*– New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> August 17, 2009 – *Amnesty International Withdraws from Leonard Cohen’s Israel Concert Fund*
> 
> December 2008 – *Stars’ Photos Removed from Leviev Website as Celebs Seek Distance from Rights Abuser*
> 
> July 23, 2008 – *Snoop Dogg cancels performance in Israel*
> 
> *Academic Boycott*
> April 15, 2016 – *CUNY Graduate Students Vote for Academic Boycott of Israel* – New York, NY
> 
> November 27, 2015 – *National Women’s Studies Association Members Join the BDS Movement*
> 
> April, 2015 – *National Association of Chicana and Chicano Studies endorses boycott of Israeli academic institutions*
> 
> January 14, 2014 & November 10, 2015 – *Green Party of the U.S. defends and endorses ASA* and *AAA boycotts of Israeli academic institutions*
> 
> November 15, 2014 – *Peace and Justice Studies Association endorses BDS* – International
> 
> July 18, 2014 – *Critical Ethnic Studies Association passes BDS resolution supporting academic boycott* – International
> 
> December 15, 2013 – *Native American and Indigenous Studies Association endorses boycott of Israeli academic institutions*
> 
> December, 2013 – *American Studies Association endorses academic boycott of Israel by sweeping majority membership vote after national council passes unanimously*
> 
> October 24, 2013 – *Association for Humanist Sociology Votes to Support the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel* – International
> 
> April, 2013 – *General Membership of Association for Asian American Studies votes to support academic boycott of Israel*
> 
> September, 2012 – *Prominent academic Judith Butler reaffirms support for BDS*
> 
> May 4, 2012 – *Columbia University Prof. Franke boycotts conference with “featured nation” Israel & Israeli Ambassador keynote speech*
> 
> November, 2009 – *Prominent intellectual Sarah Schulman boycotts Lesbian & Gay Studies conference at Tel Aviv*
> 
> *Faith-Based Actions*
> July 3, 2017 – *United Church of Christ calls for military sanctions on Israel for its mistreatment of Palestinian children in Israeli detention* – National
> 
> June 12, 2017 – *By a vote of 144-5, Minnesota Conference of the United Church of Christ divests from companies that profit from the Israeli occupation of Palestine* – Minnesota
> 
> January 19, 2017 – *Majilis Ash-Shura / Islamic Leadership Council of New York endorse BDS* – New York, New York
> 
> December 10, 2016 – *Pax Christi International endorses BDS* – International
> 
> August 13, 2016 – *Evangelical Lutheran Church in America Overwhelmingly Passes Investment Screen*
> 
> August 13, 2016 – *Evangelical Lutheran Church in America Votes 82% Against Unconditional U.S. Aid to Israel*
> 
> April 10, 2016 – *Alliance of Baptists Divests from Companies Profiting from Israel’s Occupation of Palestinian Land*
> 
> April 7, 2016 – *Unitarian Universalists Divest from Companies Profiting from Israel’s Occupation*
> 
> March 30, 2016 – *Catholic Conference of Major Superiors of Men Calls for Boycott of Illegal Settlements*
> 
> January, 2016 – *United Methodist Church Excludes Top 5 Israeli Banks for Involvement in Illegal Settlements*
> 
> December 2015 – *United Methodist Church declares Israeli company Elbit Systems*, long excluded for weapons production, also* ineligible for investment due to involvement in human rights violations*
> 
> June 30, 2015 – *United Church of Christ General Synod votes overwhelmingly to boycott and divest from Israeli occupation*
> 
> June, 2015 – *National Council of Fellowship of Reconciliation Unanimously Endorses BDS*
> 
> July 31, 2014 – *No Más Muertes endorses Palestinian call for BDS*
> 
> June 20, 2014 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly divests from companies involved in Israeli occupation*
> 
> June 12, 2014 – *United Methodist Church divests from G4S in response to role in Israeli prisons*
> 
> Winter 2013/2014 – *United Methodist Church General Board of Church and Society Boycotts Sodastream*
> 
> March 16, 2013 – *Mennonite Central Committee unanimously adopts AFSC 29-company no-buy list for divestment*
> 
> *18 Victories *spanning 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 – *18 Quaker Meetings Across 15 States Endorse Boycott, Divestment, and, in some cases, Both*
> 
> September, 2012 – *Quaker Friends Fiduciary Corporation divests from HP, Veolia*
> 
> July, 2012 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly votes to boycott settlement products*
> 
> May, 2012 – *United Methodist Church General Conference votes to boycott settlement products*
> 
> May, 2012 – *Quaker Friends Fiduciary Corporation divests from Caterpillar*
> 
> June, 2010 – *Presbyterian Church (USA) General Assembly calls for U.S. Government to place sanctions on military assistance to Israel*
> 
> March 8, 2008 – *American Friends Service Committee approves Israel-Palestine Investment Screen*
> 
> October 21, 2007 – *National Coalition of American Nuns Publicly Urges Boycott of Caterpillar*
> 
> Summer, 2005 – *United Church of Christ General Synod calls for the use of Economic Leverage — including ending military aid and divestment — to promote peace in Middle East*
> 
> *Dozens of Victories *spanning 2005 – 2015 – *18 United Methodist Church Annual Conferences — representing thousands of churches and hundreds of thousands of members — adopt 30 resolutions and statements calling for divestment; several divest their own conference funds*
> 
> *Pensions & Other Investment Funds*
> _(Not otherwise listed above)_
> 
> August 3, 2014 – *Soros Fund Management drops SodaStream*
> 
> June 6, 2014 – *Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation divests from G4S*
> 
> Between July and November, 2013 – *Pension giant TIAA-CREF divests Social Choice fund from Veolia*
> 
> Between March and August, 2013 – *TIAA-CREF divests from SodaStream*
> 
> July, 2012 – *Abigail Disney renounces shares of Ahava*
> 
> June, 2012 – *Morgan Stanley Capital International removes Caterpillar from socially responsible companies list*
> 
> May/June, 2012 – *Pension giant TIAA-CREF divests Social Choice fund from Caterpillar*
> 
> September 12, 2009 – *TIAA-CREF divests from Africa-Israel company due to violations of “human rights and international law”*
> 
> *Boycotting & De-Shelving Israeli Products*
> _(Many more listed above in other sections)_
> 
> April 21, 2014 – *Earth Day Network cuts ties with Sodastream*
> 
> July, 2014 – *Cambridge fixture Pemberton Farms stops selling Sabra following Boston BDS campaign* – Cambridge, Massachusetts
> 
> 2014 – *Balady Foods deshelves Sabra hummus* – Brooklyn, New York
> 
> January 24, 2014 – *KQED Public Radio Pulls SodaStream from Gifts to Donors* – Bay Area, California
> 
> January, 2014 – *Hollywood Star Scarlett Johansson resigns as Oxfam International Global Ambassador due to deal with Sodastream*
> 
> December, 2013 – *Harvest Coop deshelves Sabra following boycott Boston BDS campaign* – Cambridge and Boston, Massachusetts
> 
> January, 2012 – *Lincoln-Way High School deshelves Sabra hummus* – Chicago, Illinois
> 
> March, 2011 – *National Cathedral gift store affiliated with Episcopal Church removes Ahava products after complaints from patrons* – Washington, DC
> 
> July 15, 2010 – *Olympia Food Co-op removes Israeli goods from shelves; first US store to institute boycott* – Olympia, Washington
> 
> January 18, 2010 – *Costco stops selling Ahava*
> 
> *Municipal & State Victories*
> June 11, 2017 – *Sacramento Transit Drops G4S!* – Sacramento, California
> 
> April 6, 2017 – *Portland City Council Permanently Halts All Investments in Private Corporations Following Historic Campaign* – Portland, Oregon
> 
> December 21, 2016 – *In Historic Vote, City of Portland Votes to Temporarily Cease Investments in All Corporate Securities Including Occupation Profiteer Caterpillar and Prison Profiteer Wells Fargo* – Portland, Oregon
> 
> July 19, 2016 – *City of Berkeley divests from G4S* – Berkeley, CA
> 
> Spring 2016 – *Denver Water Board Drops G4S Following BDS Campaign* – Denver, CO
> 
> March 17, 2016 – *Portland’s Socially Responsible Investment Committee Recommends City Boycott of Caterpillar* – Portland, OR
> 
> January 2016 – *Delaware Neighbors Against the Occupation Defeats Anti-BDS Bill* – New Castle County, DE
> 
> October 12, 2015 – *Portland Human Rights Commission Unanimously Endorses Placing 4 Companies on No-Buy List, First Step Towards Becoming Occupation Free City* – Portland, Oregon
> 
> April, 2015 – *Oregon Dept of Justice Mandates that SodaStream Change Misleading Product Labels* – Portland, Oregon
> 
> December 3, 2014 – *Baltimore Rejects Veolia following coalition campaign* – Baltimore, Maryland
> 
> November, 2014 – *Durham severs ties with G4S* – Durham, North Carolina
> 
> January 8, 2014 – *Veolia loses Massachusetts commuter rail contract* – Boston, Massachusetts
> 
> October 29, 2013 – *St. Louis Dumps Veolia *– St. Louis, Missouri
> 
> January, 2013 – *Veolia Withdraws from California Water Contract Bidding* -Yolo County (Woodland and Davis), California
> 
> *Corporate Announcements*
> _(Not listed elsewhere)_
> 
> December 2, 2016 – *Following years of BDS campaigns, G4S ends most illegal business in Israel, sells most Israel business* – International
> 
> March 9, 2016 – *Ahava Announces Factory Relocation Outside of Occupied West Bank*
> 
> August 28, 2015 – *Veolia divests completely from Israeli market*
> 
> October 29, 2014 – *SodaStream moves factory out of Palestinian West Bank*
> 
> *Labor, Diplomatic, & Other*
> August 1, 2016 – *Movement for Black Lives Platform Calls for BDS*
> 
> June 6, 2016 – *Green Party Candidate for President Endorses BDS*
> 
> April 22, 2016 – *New York University Graduate Employee Union Becomes First Private University Labor Union to Support Full BDS* – New York, NY
> 
> April 14, 2016 – *UMass Amherst Graduate Employee Union (UAW) Overwhelmingly Endorses BDS* – Amherst, Massachusetts
> 
> October 22, 2015 – Connecticut AFL-CIO Convention Calls on National Federation to Adopt BDS – Connecticut
> 
> August 16-20, 2015 – *United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers (UE) Becomes First National Union in U.S. to Endorse BDS*
> 
> August, 2015 – *Over 1,000 Black activists, artists, scholars, students and organizations sign Black Solidarity Statement with Palestine, endorsing BDS*
> 
> March 3, 2015 – *60 U.S. elected officials publicly #SkiptheSpeech by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, effectively boycotting him*
> 
> December 10, 2014 – *Members of University of California Graduate Student-Worker’s Union UAW 2865 ratify resolution to join BDS movement* – State of California
> 
> November, 2014 – *Dream Defenders endorse BDS at National Conference*
> 
> Fall, 2014 – *West Coast “Block the Boat” Port Actions Prevent Zim Lines from Docking* – West Coast
> 
> July 7, 2010 – *California International Longshore and Warehouse Union (ILWU) Local 10 Branch refuses to unload Israeli cargo ship* – Oakland, California
> 
> October, 2008 – *Oxfam International publicly denounces donor Lev Leviev due to support for Israeli settlements*
> 
> June 21, 2008 – UNICEF severs ties with Israeli mogul Lev Leviev over settlement building
> 
> November 28, 2005 – Greens, Calling for Palestinian Rights, Urge Divestment from Israel
Click to expand...


Yes, sweetie. That's the same list you have cut and pasted many times. 

Did you notice that the BDS!ers have had virtually no meaningful impact?

You Muhamnedans are adept at only one thing: failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “To defeat the lies spread about our capital city at the UN, nothing is more important than for my fellow ambassadors to learn the truth about Jerusalem and see the beauty of this city first-hand,” Ambassador Danon said of the visit to Jerusalem. “The more UN ambassadors visit Israel, the more they appreciate both the challenges we face and the opportunities that exist in our region. This is why I have visited Israel with over thirty UN ambassadors over the past year alone and will bring more in the months to come,” the Ambassador continued."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN Ambassadors visit City of David


Is this an Israeli sponsored propaganda tour?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Middle East Studies Association • AEI
> 
> 
> 
> So, where is the hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it permissible to prevent access to places based on national origin or is that discrimination?
Click to expand...

That would be discrimination.

The academic boycott is mostly in response to Israel's violations of  the Palestinian's academic freedoms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The third testimony had to do with the “roof-knocking” procedure, which aims to warn inhabitants of targeted civilian homes of an impending attack. The soldier who gave the testimony complained that “the ’roof-knocking’ gives Hamas enough time to enter a tunnel or run between houses and disappear, but it’s a bit harder for a family with a grandmother sitting in the living room.” I couldn’t believe it. Why the IDF is the only army in the world which uses such a procedure to defend innocent people. Where exactly is the crime here? And what does Breaking the Silence want? Does it want the procedure to be cancelled?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ynetnews Opinion - Breaking the silence deserves Israel Prize for manipulation


Hamas should warn Israelis of incoming rockets. That would make the rockets legitimate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The third testimony had to do with the “roof-knocking” procedure, which aims to warn inhabitants of targeted civilian homes of an impending attack. The soldier who gave the testimony complained that “the ’roof-knocking’ gives Hamas enough time to enter a tunnel or run between houses and disappear, but it’s a bit harder for a family with a grandmother sitting in the living room.” I couldn’t believe it. Why the IDF is the only army in the world which uses such a procedure to defend innocent people. Where exactly is the crime here? And what does Breaking the Silence want? Does it want the procedure to be cancelled?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ynetnews Opinion - Breaking the silence deserves Israel Prize for manipulation
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas should warn Israelis of incoming rockets. That would make the rockets legitimate.
Click to expand...


That's as pointless as so much of your babbling. Israeli responses to Islamic terrorist attacks are designed to mitigate a threat to the Israeli population.

Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers will reel in denial regarding any association of islamics' religious perspectives and a simultaneous occurrence of dead bodies. Even the intonation of _allahu akbar_ and the simultaneous occurrence of gunfire or explosions will result a hand wave of “not connected with religion”. But as we know, gee-had is considered a pillar of Islamist ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Westerners are largely clueless to the symbolism behind these "peaceful" murals. But Palestinians understand their meanings quite readily.

And the UN eagerly supports this bigotry and hate - because the kids throw in some doves.

(vide posters online)

.@UNICEF and @UNDP support Palestinian children's bigotry against Israel and Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course, Abbas maintains the right to determine that the many Israeli peace moves that he rejects are not appropriate for African nations to consider.

Frightened of the possibility that African economic ties with Israel might translate to political support, Abbas insisted that they continue to vote against Israel in UN and international resolutions, claiming that only that could bring peace.

(full article online)

Abbas tries to stop African nations' growing ties with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As is evident, there cannot be a negotiated settlement in the Middle East unless you are considering an Israel engaged in preemptive surrender. In the mind of Hamas, a peace treaty similar to the one negotiated between Israel and Egypt would be a form of high treason. Hamas regards itself as the spearhead in the struggle against world Zionism and will not concede an inch of this designation.

(full article online)

What Hamas Wants


----------



## Hollie

Why we in the West continue to both tolerate and fund the arab-moslem Death Cult is a mystery to me. Moslem apathy and inaction regarding Islamic terror and totalitarianism around the world and their arrogant refusal to address their self- created conditions of retrogression only get worse when we in the West refuse to hold them accountable.



Abbas vows never to stop salaries to terrorists - PMW Bulletins

*Abbas vows never to stop salaries to terrorists,
even if it will cost him the PA presidency

"'Even if I will have to leave my position, I will not compromise on the salary (rawatib) of a Martyr (Shahid) or a prisoner, as I am the president of the entire Palestinian people, including the prisoners, the Martyrs, the injured, the expelled, and the uprooted.'
[PA] President Mahmoud Abbas."
[Official Fatah Facebook page, July 2, 2017]


*
Who is suggesting you need to leave, Mahmoud?

It's not as though despotic dictators in the Islamic terrorist world are burdened by inconveniences such as human rights.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Heart Society (IHS) has successfully petitioned the European Society of Cardiology (ESC) to recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.

The recognition came through ESC’s approval of an official document that also included an apology from the organization for previously referring to Tel Aviv as the capital of Israel.

(full article online)

European Medical Society Recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital


----------



## fanger

From your link
"The US does not recognize Jerusalem as the Israeli capital."


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> From your link
> "The US does not recognize Jerusalem as the Israeli capital."




WHO CARES ?????   

NOT ISRAEL, as Israel knows which is its capital.
And not Israel's friends.

Get a life !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link
> "The US does not recognize Jerusalem as the Israeli capital."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO CARES ?????
> 
> NOT ISRAEL, as Israel knows which is its capital.
> And not Israel's friends.
> 
> Get a life !!!!
Click to expand...







Australia: Australia does not officially recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and maintains its embassy in Tel Aviv.




Canada: "Canada considers the status of Jerusalem can be resolved only as part of a general settlement of the Palestinian–Israeli dispute. Canada does not recognize Israel's unilateral annexation of East Jerusalem."[84] In the fact sheet on Israel displayed on the Canadian Foreign Affairs Department's website, the "Capital" field states that "While Israel designates Jerusalem as its capital, Canada believes that the final status of the city needs to be negotiated between the Israelis and Palestinians. At present, Canada maintains its Embassy in Tel Aviv.".[85]




Denmark: "Israel has declared Jerusalem to be its capital. Due to the conflict and unclear situation concerning the city's status foreign embassies are in Tel Aviv."[86]




Finland: "Israel considers Jerusalem to be its capital city. The international community has not recognized this. The Finnish embassy is in Tel Aviv."[87]




France: "It is up to the parties to come to a final and overall agreement with regard to the final status, which would put an end to the conflict. France believes that Jerusalem must become the capital of the two States."[88]




Germany: According to the German Federal Foreign Office: "Capital city (not internationally recognized): Jerusalem"[89] The German embassy is in Tel Aviv.[90]




Italy: "Endorsing the stance of the European Union in this regard, Italy does not recognise the legitimacy of any border changes that are not agreed between the parties. The question of Jerusalem is extremely sensitive, being the home to the Holy Places belonging to the three great monotheistic religions. To resolve this issue it will be necessary for the parties to reach a difficult, but possible, agreement to safeguard the special character of the city and meet the expectations of both peoples."[91]




Japan: "Japan cannot recognize such a unilateral change to the legal status of an occupied territory, which is in total violation of the relevant United Nations resolutions." "Japan believes that issues relating to Jerusalem should be resolved through the permanent status negotiations between the parties concerned, and until such a solution is achieved both parties should refrain from taking any unilateral action relating to the situation in Jerusalem."[92]




Norway: "Norway considers the Israeli presence in East Jerusalem to be in violation of international law, as does the entire international community."[93]




Saudi Arabia: A just solution must be reached regarding the issue of Jerusalem in line with UN Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338. It views the Israeli expansion of the geographical boundaries of Jerusalem as illegal and a violation of international agreements.[94]




Sweden: "Sweden, like other states, does not recognise Jerusalem as Israel's capital, which is why the embassy is in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Ambassador to the UN Danny Danon condemned the vote.

“Nothing is more disgraceful than UNESCO declaring the world’s only Jewish state the ‘occupier’ of the Western Wall and Jerusalem’s Old City. Yesterday, I toured the City of David and the Old City with UN ambassadors from around the world and explained the deep and ancient connection between the Jewish people and the holiest sites of our nation. No faux ‘heritage committee’ can sever the bonds between our people and Jerusalem,” Danon said.

UNESCO condemns Jewish presence in Old City of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Mr. Abbas, you have a Billion Dollars stashed away.  Help the people of Gaza.  You are their President  (cough, cough)  ]

He said 6,150 Gaza-based employees of the Palestinian Authority would be affected.

After Hamas seized the territory in a near civil war in 2007, the PA continued to pay its former civil servants regular salaries but earlier this year reduced them.

Analysts say such moves are designed to create animosity towards Hamas in Gaza while slightly easing the PA's financial woes.

PA to force 6,000  Gaza employees to retire


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: <I>Washington Post</I> Book Review Eviscerates Anti-Israel Writers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Radical Ignorance | Opinion | The Harvard Crimson


----------



## Sixties Fan

[When murdering unarmed civilians is considered to be an act of bravery and courage ]

A newly released video shows Mayor Abu Sneineh on the hill overlooking the Jewish neighborhoods describing how he and three other Fatah members carried out the terrorist attack. He states:
"We looked for a large group of settlers so that there would be a big political response. We found this place and started deciding when we would carry out the operation. We chose the moment when Mustafa Khalil, prime minister of Egypt, would be holding political discussions in Herzliya. We decided that the terrorist attack would be carried out that night. We followed them and planned the attack for eight months. There were days when there were a lot of settlers, and others when there were less. I told my friends [other members of the terrorist group] that if there were less than 50 we would wait for the following week. We climbed down the steps. 100 or 50 meters... At this point, we threw four bombs on them. We shot at the first target and exchanged our ammunition with a machine gun and decided that we should conserve the ammunition. We were very enthusiastic... We had made our presence felt."

(full article online)

Hebron's New Mayor Brags About Terrorist Past


----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatari officials have reportedly apologized for having to expel Hamas officials, but said it came as a result of “external pressures.”
["Top Hamas commander, booted from Qatar, said hiding with Hezbollah", *Times of Israel*, July 3, 2017]Those last words got us boiling.

Qatar, a family-owned business operation camouflaged as a country, expects to be - and for the most part is - treated as a regular sovereign entity. Its royalty is received as your average noble rulers. But the bottom-line reality is that Qatar operates just like a thuggish Mob family and its Mafia culture does.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 04-Jul-17: Guess whose forgiveness Qatar is seeking for its latest steps on Islamist terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

In other words, Abu Diyab observed the normal everyday digs in the area - archaeological excavations that are under the strictest supervision of the Israel Antiquities Authority - and they moved rocks to get to their goal.

Everything else is from Abu Diyab's fevered imagination, which is enough to get him stories in not only the Gulf News but other Muslim media. And he gets paid to make up these stories as the head of a local committee to "defend Jerusalem," no doubt on the PA's payroll.

The idea that Jews are forging their history is a popular one among Arabs. Jordanians are particularly fond of that fantasy.

But isn't it precious when he invokes international conventions against desecrating holy places when thousands of priceless artifacts were destroyed when the Waqf removed tons of material from the Temple Mount, and the international community was silent?

(full article online)

Arabs uncover a new Talmudic plot to inject Jewish history in Islamic holy sites! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is an oft repeated poem that begins ‘first they came for the socialists’. It was refined over several years by German Lutheran pastor Martin Niemölle as he described the general cowardice of German intellectuals during the rise to power of the Nazis.  The central message is clear and it can be adapted easily to suit the person who wishes to use it. Given the background, Jews are always one of those they came for.

So what would happen if they did ‘come for the Jews’?

(full article online)

What if they were 'coming for the Jews'. What would you do?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some 2.5 acres of Cabernet Sauvignon vineyards belonging to Jewish farmers near the community of Esh Kodesh in Benjamin, 25 miles north of Jerusalem, were cut down and vandalized last Saturday by Arabs, whose footsteps lead to the nearby village of Qusra.

(full article online)

Arabs Destroy Jewish Cabernet Sauvignon Vineyards in BenjaminThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 11 Tammuz 5777 – July 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...0-countries-150000-foreign-guests/2017/07/05/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The expectation of equal treatment goes back to the Oslo Accords' signing in September 1993, when Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, representing his government, shook hands with Yasser Arafat, the much-despised chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization, on the White House lawn. No one found that strange or inappropriate then, but things look different nearly a quarter-century later. 

As the elected head of a democratic and sovereign government, Rabin never should have consented to Arafat, the henchman of an unofficial, dictatorial, murderous organization, being given equal status with himself. 

Rather, he should have stayed aloof. Appearing together created a dysfunctional illusion of equivalence that over subsequent decades has became assumed, ingrained and unquestioned. This false equivalence has became even more inaccurate with time, as Israel has gone from one success to another and the Palestinian Authority has brought on a reign of ever-deeper anarchy, dependency, and repression.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19363


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Some 2.5 acres of Cabernet Sauvignon vineyards belonging to Jewish farmers near the community of Esh Kodesh in Benjamin, 25 miles north of Jerusalem, were cut down and vandalized last Saturday by Arabs, whose footsteps lead to the nearby village of Qusra.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arabs Destroy Jewish Cabernet Sauvignon Vineyards in BenjaminThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 11 Tammuz 5777 – July 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


The article didn't say but is Cabernet Sauvignon an illegal settlement?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yasser Arafat lied to President George W. Bush when he promised that he was no longer involved in terrorism or importing weapons into PA territories.

In January 2002, the Israeli Navy seized a Lebanese cargo ship — the Karine-A — that was en route to the Palestinian Authority. It contained Katyusha rockets, anti-tank missiles, sniper rifles, mines and 3,000 pounds of C4 explosive — enough to supply 300 suicide bombs. Israeli intelligence agencies provided US officials evidence of Arafat’s direct involvement in the shipment, but Arafat told Bush that he had “no knowledge of the Karine-A.”

“I am disappointed in Yasser Arafat,” President Bush said on January 25, 2002. A _National Review_ article at the time quoted an Arab journalist who loved Bush, “because Arafat told him that he had nothing to do with the Karine-A, and Bush found out it was a lie. Everyone tolerates Arafat’s lies. But not Bush!”

The Karine-A affair triggered the Bush administration’s re-assessment of Arafat. In response, Bush called for Arafat’s removal from power — and refused to invite him to the White House.

But the greatest pack of lies were those heaped on President Bill Clinton. Arafat constantly told Clinton that he wanted “peace” — despite all evidence to the contrary. Former Clinton official Dennis Ross said that Abbas really wanted “a one-state solution…a single Arab state encompassing all of historic Palestine.”

While Arafat claimed to renounce terrorism and support peace with Israel, he was simply lying to Clinton. White House spokesman Jake Siewert summed it up best in January 2001: “In the end, words don’t matter here. Deeds do.”

(full article online)

The Pattern of Palestinian Lies to US Presidents


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Sharia Law, soon coming to a country near you ]


"While terrorism's origins have many factors, Islamic terrorists, as heinous as their acts are, they are often merely doing what the scriptures are telling them." — Tanveer Ahmed, Muslim psychiatrist.


In Australia, according to judges, women and children must accept sexual assaults because it is part of the "Islamic culture" of their attackers. It would seem that in parts of Australia, this "Islamic culture" has replaced the rule of law. None of the above, however, seems to be enough to appease Muslim sentiments. In March, Anne Aly, Australia's first female Muslim MP, said that racial-discrimination laws should be expanded to cover insults based on religion as well.


In March, a teacher at Punchbowl Primary School quit her job after she and her family received death threats from the children in the school, with some of them saying they would behead her. The teacher's complaints to the New South Wales Department of Education were dismissed.

(full article online)

Australia: The Madness Continues


----------



## Sixties Fan

[How low can they go?  The death of Palestinians due to their leaders decisions to destroy Israel, is equal to what the Jews went through during the Holocaust.  According to a Communist country.  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Labor officials acknowledged Erekat's argument. "It's more or less true," admitted former Labor legislator Dalia Itzik. "Labor has made large strides in the realm of political equality over the decades, including the selection of Golda Meir as chairwoman, who became prime minister in the 1970's, and I served as Acting President of the country for a time. But when it comes to eligibility to vote in the Labor primary, the rules of party exclude those who have not paid membership dues and registered their membership, a requirement that effectively excludes the Palestinians."
She noted that the discriminatory nature of the requirement affects other minority groups. "We don't allow any non-citizens to vote in our elections, and I mean national elections, not just party primaries," she continued. "If you're a Russian citizen, but not an Israeli citizen, you're out of luck when it comes voting here. The same goes for citizens of Japan, Malaysia, Switzerland, Bolivia, Saudi Arabia, and literally hundreds of other countries: if you don't hold Israel citizenship, we don't let you vote here. Of course we discriminate."

Itzik also noted that she, as a non-Palestinian, cannot vote in Palestinian elections, but that fact alone is misleading, as Palestinians cannot vote in Palestinian elections either, having last held them in 2006, and thus Palestinians do not discriminate in that fashion against non-citizens.

(full article online)

Palestinians Cry 'Apartheid' Over Election Of Jew To Lead Israeli Labor (PreOccuped Territory) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ashrawi called Haley's opinions a "crusade." Three times she used that term, which is meant ti inflame Muslim passions more than to illuminate the truth.

But perhaps the funniest part of this diatribe is not just the PLO's panic, but Ashrawi's consistent referral to Haley as "Miss Haley." Five times Ashrawi refers to her with that title, rather than calling her "Ambassador Haley" as would be appropriate. In fact, she didn't refer to Haley as an ambassador once.

(full article online)

Does Hanan Ashrawi think Nikki Haley is unmarried? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yasser Arafat lied to President George W. Bush when he promised that he was no longer involved in terrorism or importing weapons into PA territories.
> 
> In January 2002, the Israeli Navy seized a Lebanese cargo ship — the Karine-A — that was en route to the Palestinian Authority. It contained Katyusha rockets, anti-tank missiles, sniper rifles, mines and 3,000 pounds of C4 explosive — enough to supply 300 suicide bombs. Israeli intelligence agencies provided US officials evidence of Arafat’s direct involvement in the shipment, but Arafat told Bush that he had “no knowledge of the Karine-A.”
> 
> “I am disappointed in Yasser Arafat,” President Bush said on January 25, 2002. A _National Review_ article at the time quoted an Arab journalist who loved Bush, “because Arafat told him that he had nothing to do with the Karine-A, and Bush found out it was a lie. Everyone tolerates Arafat’s lies. But not Bush!”
> 
> The Karine-A affair triggered the Bush administration’s re-assessment of Arafat. In response, Bush called for Arafat’s removal from power — and refused to invite him to the White House.
> 
> But the greatest pack of lies were those heaped on President Bill Clinton. Arafat constantly told Clinton that he wanted “peace” — despite all evidence to the contrary. Former Clinton official Dennis Ross said that Abbas really wanted “a one-state solution…a single Arab state encompassing all of historic Palestine.”
> 
> While Arafat claimed to renounce terrorism and support peace with Israel, he was simply lying to Clinton. White House spokesman Jake Siewert summed it up best in January 2001: “In the end, words don’t matter here. Deeds do.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Pattern of Palestinian Lies to US Presidents


Arafat lies to a bunch of serial liars.

So?

BTW, why should only on one side have to renounce terrorism? Why the double standard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [How low can they go?  The death of Palestinians due to their leaders decisions to destroy Israel, is equal to what the Jews went through during the Holocaust.  According to a Communist country.  ]


So this ass plays the holocaust card to excuse Israel's crimes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ashrawi called Haley's opinions a "crusade." Three times she used that term, which is meant ti inflame Muslim passions more than to illuminate the truth.
> 
> But perhaps the funniest part of this diatribe is not just the PLO's panic, but Ashrawi's consistent referral to Haley as "Miss Haley." Five times Ashrawi refers to her with that title, rather than calling her "Ambassador Haley" as would be appropriate. In fact, she didn't refer to Haley as an ambassador once.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Does Hanan Ashrawi think Nikki Haley is unmarried? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Miss Haley is a shill not an ambassador.


----------



## Hollie

It's a disease that afflicts arabs-moslems*.
*
It is not just mere coincidence that the gee-had Death Cultists in the islamist middle east have religious sur-names for their murderous boys clubs? Hezbollah, Fatah Al Islam, Islamic Brotherhood, etc., are just a few of these armed fascists.
*
Murdering 22 children is heroic, says PA TV - PMW Bulletins

PMW Bulletins
Murdering 22 children is heroic, says PA TV


PA TV glorifies Ma'alot massacre terrorists *
*who murdered 22 children and 4 adults*
*- "their souls float as Martyrs above the skies of Palestine"*

*Jenin district names street*
*after Ma'alot attack planner Khaled Nazzal*
*in response to Israel's removal *
*of monument honoring him in Jenin*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashrawi called Haley's opinions a "crusade." Three times she used that term, which is meant ti inflame Muslim passions more than to illuminate the truth.
> 
> But perhaps the funniest part of this diatribe is not just the PLO's panic, but Ashrawi's consistent referral to Haley as "Miss Haley." Five times Ashrawi refers to her with that title, rather than calling her "Ambassador Haley" as would be appropriate. In fact, she didn't refer to Haley as an ambassador once.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Does Hanan Ashrawi think Nikki Haley is unmarried? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Haley is a shill not an ambassador.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashrawi called Haley's opinions a "crusade." Three times she used that term, which is meant ti inflame Muslim passions more than to illuminate the truth.
> 
> But perhaps the funniest part of this diatribe is not just the PLO's panic, but Ashrawi's consistent referral to Haley as "Miss Haley." Five times Ashrawi refers to her with that title, rather than calling her "Ambassador Haley" as would be appropriate. In fact, she didn't refer to Haley as an ambassador once.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Does Hanan Ashrawi think Nikki Haley is unmarried? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Haley is a shill not an ambassador.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Watch any of her videos.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashrawi called Haley's opinions a "crusade." Three times she used that term, which is meant ti inflame Muslim passions more than to illuminate the truth.
> 
> But perhaps the funniest part of this diatribe is not just the PLO's panic, but Ashrawi's consistent referral to Haley as "Miss Haley." Five times Ashrawi refers to her with that title, rather than calling her "Ambassador Haley" as would be appropriate. In fact, she didn't refer to Haley as an ambassador once.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Does Hanan Ashrawi think Nikki Haley is unmarried? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Haley is a shill not an ambassador.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch any of her videos.
Click to expand...


Your Joooo hating agenda makes you a poor candidate for assessing such things.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(There are no fewer than 22 UN agencies that work in the territories, not including another agency that is meant to coordinate the activities of the 22. )

Most of the document, predictably, blames the "occupation" for every problem. But when you dig into it, there are some interesting findings that are never publicized. And buried on page 101 we find this out:

  Children suffer a relatively high degree of violence from parents and teachers in the form of corporal punishment. Palestine has one of the highest incidences of reported violent punishment in the Arab region: in 2014, 91.5% of 10-14 year olds reported experiencing psychological aggression or physical punishment during the previous month. In Gaza, 94.5% of children reported having experienced such aggression and punishment.

The footnote says, _"In comparison, 79% of children in Iraq (2011), 64% of children in Sudan (2014), 86% of children in Algeria (2012-2013), and 93% of children in Tunisia (2011-2012) had experienced similar violence."_

Palestinian children live with constant violence by their parents and teachers, the two sets of people who are supposed to protect them.

(full article online)

Where do Palestinian kids learn about violence? From their parents and teachers! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former Mideast envoys whose lives are dedicated to creating a Palestinian state may not like to acknowledge it, but 26 of Israel’s 27 checkpoints are not in “Palestinian territory,” restricting the “movement” of Palestinians—they are at the border between Israel and PA-controlled territory. The purpose of Israel’s checkpoints is the same as the checkpoints that are located at every airport in the world—to make sure that passengers aren’t carrying any bombs, guns or other weapons with them. Briefly “controlling the movement” of people passing through a checkpoint does not make Israel an “occupier.”

(full article online)

‘Restricted’ Palestinians manage to reach their Israeli targets


----------



## Sixties Fan

At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."


In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."


Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.

(full article online)

FIFA Supporting Terrorism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?





Sixties Fan said:


> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project


All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.

Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[I am still waiting for the Israel Tennis Open to happen for the first time, after it got derailed by the 2014 Gaza war.  Will it ever happen?  ]

In fact, Sanders informs me, as the third-largest sporting event in the world, housing 10,000 athletes and attracting over 20,000 additional fans, the 20th Maccabiah Games is nothing short of a logistical masterpiece.

“You need to understand,” he says. “For example, the largest touring delegation in the world of sports is the US Summer Olympic delegation. What is that, 600 people, including athletes, coaches? This [Maccabiah US delegation] is 1,200. Logistically, it doesn’t make any difference what you’re moving, man. These are by far the largest delegations in the history of sports.”

Opening Thursday, the ‘Jewish Olympics’ is now world’s third largest sporting event


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
Click to expand...



Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!

You have nothing but bellyaching to do.

By all means tin man 

NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
Click to expand...

OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project – have enumerated the many and varied ways in which [Jibril] Rajoub – the secretary-general of the central committee of PA President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah faction, the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and the head of the Supreme Council for Sport and Youth -- has violated FIFA's own Code of Ethics, "by promoting and glorifying terrorism; inciting hatred and violence; promoting racism; and preventing the use of the game of football in order to build a bridge for peace."
> 
> 
> In July 2012, while addressing the launch of the first Forum for Arab women sports journalists, Rajoub referred to Jews and Israelis as "Satans" and "Zionist sons of bitches," adding, "Normalization with the occupation is impossible, impossible, impossible, with no exceptions..."
> 
> 
> Rajoub is a serial violator and must be expelled from the organization. Swift action needs to be taken to oust Rajoub, and pressure should be put on the PA to replace him with a chairman whose passion for sports and sportsmanship is greater than his thirst for blood.
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA Supporting Terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least five highly regarded non-governmental organizations -- Palestinian Media Watch, NGO Monitor, the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, UK Lawyers for Israel and the New York-based Lawfare Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Israel defending itself from Islamic terrorist attacks (Islamic terrorist acts of war), is what any other nations would do.

You still have this odd notion that those who share your muhammedan ideology have an entitlement to acts of Islamic terror. 

As your video shows, there are consequences to acts of Islamist terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these Israeli propaganda organizations are complaining about Palestinians.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel defending itself from Islamic terrorist attacks (Islamic terrorist acts of war), is what any other nations would do.
> 
> You still have this odd notion that those who share your muhammedan ideology have an entitlement to acts of Islamic terror.
> 
> As your video shows, there are consequences to acts of Islamist terrorism.
Click to expand...

Israel is defending itself from the people they are stealing from and killing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel defending itself from Islamic terrorist attacks (Islamic terrorist acts of war), is what any other nations would do.
> 
> You still have this odd notion that those who share your muhammedan ideology have an entitlement to acts of Islamic terror.
> 
> As your video shows, there are consequences to acts of Islamist terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending itself from the people they are stealing from and killing.
Click to expand...


History, History, History is begging you to LEARN it, tin man.

Arabs have been the thieves of every land outside of Arabia for the past 1400 years, including the JEWISH ANCIENT HOMELAND, the Arabs have absolutely NO CLAIM TO.

No claim to:

Southern Spain
Vienna
North Africa
Mesopotamia (Iraq)
Syria
Lebanon (ancient Phonecia)
The Land of Israel ( Ancient Canaan)

Go help the Arabs get out of most of the above places where they oppress and abuse, still, the indigenous people of those lands.

When Arabs steal and kill, you rejoice.

When the Arabs are kicked out of where they stole land and killed the indigenous people, you cry and lose your mind.


A tin man, by any definition.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> You have nothing but bellyaching to do.
> 
> By all means tin man
> 
> NEVER, EVER.....address the issue  brought up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, with Israel's record they have no place to talk about Palestinian so called terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel defending itself from Islamic terrorist attacks (Islamic terrorist acts of war), is what any other nations would do.
> 
> You still have this odd notion that those who share your muhammedan ideology have an entitlement to acts of Islamic terror.
> 
> As your video shows, there are consequences to acts of Islamist terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending itself from the people they are stealing from and killing.
Click to expand...


Israel is defending itself from Islamist terrorism. 

Your earlier video is an example of a consequence Arab-Moslem terrorists face for the choices they make.

How cool is it that you can parade around islamo-bodies as a way to promote your Joooooo hatreds?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Alam, Iran's state run Arabic media outlet, published an article today saying that the Saudi royal family is Jewish.

If you are interested in the stupid details, here's a Facebook page that describes the theory in English.

Iran, which strenuously pretends not to be antisemtiic, finds that the most effective way to insult its enemies is to call them Jewish.

Of course, the Al Saud family wants to do the same to those it is unhappy with as well.  A Saudi prince named Badr Bin Saud,  who is also a journalist, tweeted  this picture of Turkish president Erdogan along with ISIS members last week.

(full article online)

Muslims continue to accuse their Muslim enemies of being Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Many of the Arabian tribes had converted from animism to both Judaism and Christianity.  In fatc, there were Christian Arabian tribes, like the Ghassanids, that fought against the newly converted Muslim Arabians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Many of the Arabian tribes had converted from animism to both Judaism and Christianity.  In fatc, there were Christian Arabian tribes, like the Ghassanids, that fought against the newly converted Muslim Arabians.



Exactly how many of these Arabs converted to Judaism?
Give us the tribes names.

Ghassanids - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 05-Jul-17: At a security checkpoint near Jerusalem, alert personnel thwart terror attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lawmakers from 15 EU member countries, as well as the European Parliament’s president, protested the hosting of relatives of Palestinians who are in jail for murdering Israelis in terrorist attacks at the international institution.

(full article online)

EU lawmakers protest hosting of Palestinian terrorists’ relatives


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM Modi sees desalination plant demonstration in Israel - The Economic Times


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Arabian tribes had converted from animism to both Judaism and Christianity.  In fatc, there were Christian Arabian tribes, like the Ghassanids, that fought against the newly converted Muslim Arabians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how many of these Arabs converted to Judaism?
> Give us the tribes names.
> 
> Ghassanids - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Wiki is really an inappropriate source for this type of information.  However, the Ghassanids would have converted to Christianity rather than Judaism since they were Roman allies. 

More Arabians converted to Judaism than to Christianity from what can be discerned.

"In the southwestern part of Arabia, known in antiquity as Himyar and corresponding today approximately with Yemen, the local population converted to Judaism at some point in the late fourth century, and by about 425 a Jewish kingdom had already taken shape. For just over a century after that, its kings ruled, with one brief interruption, over a religious state that was explicitly dedicated to the observance of Judaism and the persecution of its Christian population."

The Rise and Fall of a Jewish Kingdom in Arabia


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Lawmakers from 15 EU member countries, as well as the European Parliament’s president, protested the hosting of relatives of Palestinians who are in jail for murdering Israelis in terrorist attacks at the international institution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> EU lawmakers protest hosting of Palestinian terrorists’ relatives


They played five terrorist cards without mentioning any Palestinians killed by Israel.

It seems none of these did this on their own. They were all pushed into it by Israeli propagandists.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawmakers from 15 EU member countries, as well as the European Parliament’s president, protested the hosting of relatives of Palestinians who are in jail for murdering Israelis in terrorist attacks at the international institution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> EU lawmakers protest hosting of Palestinian terrorists’ relatives
> 
> 
> 
> They played five terrorist cards without mentioning any Palestinians killed by Israel.
> 
> It seems none of these did this on their own. They were all pushed into it by Israeli propagandists.
Click to expand...


Your goofy conspiracy theories really aren't helpful.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawmakers from 15 EU member countries, as well as the European Parliament’s president, protested the hosting of relatives of Palestinians who are in jail for murdering Israelis in terrorist attacks at the international institution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> EU lawmakers protest hosting of Palestinian terrorists’ relatives
> 
> 
> 
> They played five terrorist cards without mentioning any Palestinians killed by Israel.
> 
> It seems none of these did this on their own. They were all pushed into it by Israeli propagandists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your goofy conspiracy theories really aren't helpful.
Click to expand...

Stupid post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza*

Israeli settlers on the edge of the Gaza Strip have complained to the minister of defence about contaminated water from Gaza contaminating their settlements, Quds Press reported on Friday.

Yair Ferjon, the head of the Regional Settlement Council of Jewish Settlements, reportedly sent a letter to extreme right-wing Israeli politician and Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman and Environment Minister, Minister Ze’ev Elkin. The letter warned of an impending environmental disaster caused by the untreated sewage from Gaza.

Successive Israeli offensives against Gaza have pushed the impoverished region even further into desperation; ruining schools, hospitals, tens of thousands of homes and vital infrastructure - including sewage works. It is expected to cost approximately $7.8 billion to rebuild Gaza.

Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza​
*Ha, it serves those fuckers right. *


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza*
> 
> Israeli settlers on the edge of the Gaza Strip have complained to the minister of defence about contaminated water from Gaza contaminating their settlements, Quds Press reported on Friday.
> 
> Yair Ferjon, the head of the Regional Settlement Council of Jewish Settlements, reportedly sent a letter to extreme right-wing Israeli politician and Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman and Environment Minister, Minister Ze’ev Elkin. The letter warned of an impending environmental disaster caused by the untreated sewage from Gaza.
> 
> Successive Israeli offensives against Gaza have pushed the impoverished region even further into desperation; ruining schools, hospitals, tens of thousands of homes and vital infrastructure - including sewage works. It is expected to cost approximately $7.8 billion to rebuild Gaza.
> 
> Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza​
> *Ha, it serves those fuckers right. *


That earns a five star "Who gives a shit?".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza*
> 
> Israeli settlers on the edge of the Gaza Strip have complained to the minister of defence about contaminated water from Gaza contaminating their settlements, Quds Press reported on Friday.
> 
> Yair Ferjon, the head of the Regional Settlement Council of Jewish Settlements, reportedly sent a letter to extreme right-wing Israeli politician and Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman and Environment Minister, Minister Ze’ev Elkin. The letter warned of an impending environmental disaster caused by the untreated sewage from Gaza.
> 
> Successive Israeli offensives against Gaza have pushed the impoverished region even further into desperation; ruining schools, hospitals, tens of thousands of homes and vital infrastructure - including sewage works. It is expected to cost approximately $7.8 billion to rebuild Gaza.
> 
> Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza​
> *Ha, it serves those fuckers right. *
> 
> 
> 
> That earns a five star "Who gives a shit?".
Click to expand...

It seems all those illegal settlers do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*United Church of Christ slams Israel for treatment of Palestinian children*

The United Church of Christ (UCC) has, almost unanimously, passed a resolution condemning Israel’s treatment of Palestinian children.

The resolution calls on Israeli forces to “exercise an absolute prohibition against torture and ill-treatment of detained children,” and rebukes Israel’s treatment of Palestinian children living in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.

Delegates at the 31st General Synod of the UCC in Baltimore, Maryland voted on Sunday night with 79% in favour, 13% against and 9% abstaining, according to a statement by the UCC.

United Church of Christ slams Israel for treatment of Palestinian children


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza*
> 
> Israeli settlers on the edge of the Gaza Strip have complained to the minister of defence about contaminated water from Gaza contaminating their settlements, Quds Press reported on Friday.
> 
> Yair Ferjon, the head of the Regional Settlement Council of Jewish Settlements, reportedly sent a letter to extreme right-wing Israeli politician and Defence Minister Avigdor Lieberman and Environment Minister, Minister Ze’ev Elkin. The letter warned of an impending environmental disaster caused by the untreated sewage from Gaza.
> 
> Successive Israeli offensives against Gaza have pushed the impoverished region even further into desperation; ruining schools, hospitals, tens of thousands of homes and vital infrastructure - including sewage works. It is expected to cost approximately $7.8 billion to rebuild Gaza.
> 
> Israeli settlers complain about sewage flooding from Gaza​
> *Ha, it serves those fuckers right. *



Such an angry little muhammedan. 

Not surprisingly, the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" will wallow in their own excrement while Hamas spends their kuffar welfare dollars on arms and ammunition for gee-had.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The judge ruled that the ‘impugned statements’ were “offensive and targeted at the Jewish community”. Note that this judgment was arrived at despite Masuku not even mentioning Jews specifically.
References by Masuku to “Wits” (a campus with a significant Jewish population) and “Orange Grove” (a predominantly Jewish area) also constituted hate speech again despite the word Jews not being mentioned.

(full article online)

South African court rules that anti-Zionist rhetoric is illegal anti-Jewish hate speech ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Jews have committed massacres against the Muslims in Palestine and and are hatching plots against the Umma," the statement said, adding that "normalization exceeds the [types of] conciliation stipulated by scholars in their books when they talk about the provisions of the peace with non-Muslims. Normalization with the Jews includes recognition of their rights to claim the land of Palestine and Jerusalem as the capital of the Jews, which [they use to] justify of all the crimes they committed against Muslim peoples. "

Nothing about Zionists. Oops.

Another Kuwaiti, writer Fuad Al - Hashem, referred to Qatar as "the Gulf's Israel," saying that Kuwait will deal with Qatar as if they were the "new Jews."

And how do Arabs and Muslim treat their Jews? That part is obvious to Mr. Al Hashem and to his readers, despite the insistence that Jews were honored members of the Muslim world for centuries.

(full article online)

They keep forgetting to say "Zionists" instead of "Jews" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It is simply untrue to maintain that Israel is an apartheid state,” he added. “As Indigenous people, we know what apartheid is. Israel is a beacon of democracy in the Middle East and has Arab members of the Knesset and has Arabs living peacefully and working in all walks of life enjoying their democratic freedoms.”

(full article online)

Indigenous Australians form pro-Israel group


----------



## Sixties Fan

Henry Jackson Society finds that since 1960s, kingdom has ‘sponsored multi-million dollar effort to export Wahhabi Islam’

(full article online)

Saudi Arabia major funder of extremism in UK, study claims


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The time may come when Mecca and Medina will be considered some else's heritage.  Or the Big Ben.  Or the Heifel Tower ]

“Another bizarre and irrelevant decision by UNESCO, that is acting on behalf of the enemies of history and the truth,” the Foreign Ministry said in statement. “Jerusalem is the eternal capital of the Jewish people, and no decision by UNESCO can change that reality. It is sad, unnecessary and pathetic. It is worth noting that the decision didn’t even get a majority of votes.”

(full article online)

At stormy meet, UNESCO votes to declare Hebron an endangered site


----------



## Sixties Fan

The month of June 2017 was hotter than usual in Israel, not only in terms of temperature but also in terms of investment. Here’s a roundup of activity over the past month.

(full article online)

Israeli Startups Raise Nearly $850 Million in June


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The radical difference between antisemitism and Islamophobia | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sadly, the UN did nothing to defeat this aggression or others that were to follow in other parts of the world. As a result, the world body grew up devoid of its intended purpose. In its place, member states have pursued a variety of other goals, chief of which have been decolonization, development, peacekeeping, and, remarkably, castigation of Israel. . . .

Daniel Patrick Moynihan wrote that upon taking up his duties as chief U.S. ambassador to the UN in 1975, he was startled to discover that Israel was “the center of the political life” of the world body. Moynihan arrived just months after the first UN appearance by Yasir Arafat, chief of the PLO. The event marked a turning point in the UN’s treatment of Israel that ramifies to this day. . . . The PLO then was a long way from becoming the organization that signed the 1993 Oslo Accords with Israel and joined long-term negotiations toward [an ostensible] peaceful settlement. Rather, it was riding the crest of a campaign of international terrorism carried out not only on Israeli soil but also in skies and airports and streets around Western Europe and the Middle East.

(full article online)

The UN’s Destructive, and Self-Destructive, Obsession with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Jordan Schachtel of _Conservative Review_ notes, Sarsour began the speech by thanking Siraj Wajjah – a man “listed as an unindicted co-conspirator in the 1993 World Trade Center bombings.”

(full article online)

WATCH: Women’s March Organizer Linda Sarsour Calls For ‘Jihad’ Against Trump


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Opening the debate, Lord Turnberg said Israel owed “an enormous debt” to Britain for the Balfour Declaration, which he called “a hopelessly optimistic idea,” which had no legal enforcement until the San Remo conference of post-World War I allies in 1920.

He added: “Britain too has a lot to be grateful for. We should celebrate the fact that we in Britain provided the foundations of a democratic state in a part of the world where democracy is in very short supply.”

(full article online)

UK House of Lords Pays Tribute to 1917 Balfour Declaration That Promised Jewish ‘National Home’ in Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why can't this non "Palestinians" mind their own country and work to make it flourish?   ]

In a future war, Israel shouldn’t aspire, for instance, to destroy Hezbollah as a fighting force. The goal, in my opinion, should be to destroy or neutralize as much of Hezbollah’s missile arsenal and its missile assembly plants as possible. If possible, Israel should also seek to destroy Hezbollah’s tunnel infrastructure along its border.

The first question is whether the threat justifies action. The answer, in my opinion, is clear enough. Over the past 11 years, Hezbollah’s missile arsenal has become an unacceptable and ever-growing strategic threat to Israel. Whereas in 2006 Hezbollah’s missile arsenal numbered some 15,000 rockets, today it fields approximately 150,000.

(full article online)

Column One: Hezbollah’s missiles will not rust


----------



## Sixties Fan

"At this meeting in Poland, on soil soaked with Jewish blood, to witness the ravages on Jewish affinity to Jerusalem and the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, could only be matched by the temerity of an amalgam drawn, on the one hand by a moment of silence for the million Jews – including children – gassed and shot not 70 kilometers from here in Auschwitz-Birkenau, and on the other hand, a second moment of silence in support of 'the Palestinians', many of whom rejoice at the terrorist murder of Jews today – among them children.

"To stand in silence in succession for both is a form of Holocaust revisionism, casting Israelis as Nazis, in violation of the IHRA (International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance) and the European Parliament’s Working Definition of Antisemitism, and its signatory countries – all represented here.

"Mr. Chairman, no other people or religion has been so maligned in the WHC. We would have been the first to protest were the victim have been Islamic heritage, but the Judeo-Christian heritage is continually under attack in this Chamber.

(full speech online)

"No other people or religion has been so maligned" SWC Tells UN’s World Heritage Committee | Simon Wiesenthal Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

“In the face of UNESCO’s denial, the prime minister is determined to present to the whole world the historical truth and the thousands of years of deep Jewish roots in Hebron,” the Prime Minister’s Office said in a statement Friday.

The cut brings Israel’s slashing of funds to the UN to $10 million since December of last year. The announcement Friday marks the fourth time in eight months that Israel has reacted to UN resolutions it deems biased against it by announcing the slashing of its payments to the body. Israel will now pay just $1.7 million into the UN budget

(full article online)

Netanyahu cuts $1 million more from UN budget after UNESCO Hebron vote


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the beginning of the year, some employers, including contractors, in the Gaza Strip have noticed that Egyptian construction workers have been applying for jobs there.

At first this seemed quite odd. Many wondered how these Egyptian men crossed into Gaza and started searching for jobs there.

Contractor Mohammed Younis of the southern Gaza town of Rafah, who employs 10 construction workers, hired two Egyptians in early April.

In order to be allowed to enter Gaza through the Rafah crossing, these Egyptian workers usually invoke their kinship relationship to Egyptian women who are living in Gaza and married to a Palestinian national. Egyptians, however, have to be first- or second-degree relatives of these women in Gaza to get a tourist visa to Palestine.

After getting the visa, these Egyptians are forced to wait for long periods to enter Gaza, in light of the repeated closure of the Rafah Crossing. Once in Gaza, they start their job hunt through their relatives and Egyptian connections there.

Al-Monitor met with four Egyptians working in different areas in the Gaza Strip.

(full article online)

Some Egyptians go to Gaza - for jobs! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The source for that story is a fairly obscure hadith, Musnad Aḥmad 18449. Musnad Ahmad ibn Hanbal merits only a small mention in Wikipedia; although the author was an early influential Muslim theologian, the veracity of his hadiths are sometimes suspect by other Muslims.

More interestingly, there is a much more famous story about Mohammed and the definition of jihad (from the English translation of the Book of Jihad):

 A man asked the Prophet: What is Jihad? He (s.a.w)
replied: “To fight against the disbelievers when you
meet them (on the battlefield).” 

The man asked: “What kind of Jihad is the highest?”
 He (s.a.w) replied: “The person who is killed whilst spilling the last of his blood”

Yet another quote from Mohammed on jihad is this one:
 The Messenger of Allah was asked about the best jihad. He said: "The best jihad is the one in which your horse is slain and your blood is spilled."

(full article online)

Jihad, crusades and Linda Sarsour ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The webpage of the Masar Ibrahim al-Khalil makes it very clear that this isn't about real history or culture, but about Palestinian propaganda:

Masar Ibrahim Al-Khalil is a trail that runs through the West Bank from the Mediterranean olive groves of the highlands of the north to the silence of the deserts in the south, from the area west of Jenin to the area south of the Sanctuary of Abraham (known in Arabic as Al-Haram Al-Ibrahimi) in the city of (Hebron).
It is more than just a hiking trail, it’s a path that leads deep into the memory and heritage of Palestinian people, inviting you to discover the family life of the villages, the proud ways of Bedouin tribes, and the age-old traditions of hospitality that lie at the heart of Palestinian life.The word "Jewish" is completely absent from their website.
-------

To pretend that this hiking trail based purportedly around a Biblical figure without mentioning Jews even once shows that this initiative is not about teaching culture and history - but about erasing it.

Donald Blome, who has spent years working in and concerned with Arab countries, knows this all quite well.

(full article online)

US Jerusalem consul general joins effort to erase Jewish history from Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC, however, elected to ignore the statements by Canada and Australia and reports only a selective version of the US representative’s comments:

“The US had argued that the Tomb of the Patriarchs was “under no immediate threat” and that adding it to the list of sites in danger “risked undermining the seriousness such an assessment by Unesco should have”.

It had also warned that the resolution might undermine efforts by US President Donald Trump to revive the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.”

The real story behind this latest UNESCO resolution is of course the continuing politicisation of that body and the hijacking of its mission for the purpose of delegitimisation of Israel through erasure of Jewish history. BBC audiences, however, are serially deprived of that crucial background information under an editorial policy that fails to comply with the corporation’s public purposes.

(full article online)

BBC’s erases the real story in report on UNESCO’s Hebron resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe, thanks to UNESCO, school field trips to the Cave of the Patriarchs will be reinstated. Maybe because of this resolution, the government will finally agree to expand the most frozen Jewish community in Judea and Samaria and improve the very unwelcoming conditions that greet visitors to the Cave of the Patriarchs. Maybe now some of us will stop calling the story of Abraham's purchase of the cave and the field around it from Ephron the Hittite "religification."

Maybe now, some people will stop feeling embarrassed when Deputy Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely justifiably quotes a 1,500-year-old midrash taught by the 11th-century sage Rabbi Shlomo Yitzhaki (Rashi): "There are three places about which the nations of the world cannot taunt the Jews and say, 'You stole them. They are the Cave of the Patriarchs, the Temple Mount, and Joseph's Tomb, all of which were bought and paid for."

(full article online)

Love of the Land: Will UNESCO someday conclude that Jews' very existence "desecrates" the Muslim-ness of Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> They are the Cave of the Patriarchs, the Temple Mount, and Joseph's Tomb, all of which were bought and paid for."


Why would they buy something that God already gave them?


----------



## Eloy

Sixties Fan said:


> ...
> 
> “The US had ... warned that the resolution might undermine efforts by US President Donald Trump to revive the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.” ...


No-one cares what the US has to say about Occupied Palestinian Territory since America is clearly on Israel's side.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Survivors of sea journey that had profound influence on creation of Jewish state, gather in Sete to mark anniversary

(full article online)

France marks 70 years since ‘Exodus’ ship voyage to Israel


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> “The US had ... warned that the resolution might undermine efforts by US President Donald Trump to revive the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.” ...
> 
> 
> 
> No-one cares what the US has to say about Occupied Palestinian Territory since America is clearly on Israel's side.
Click to expand...

 
As opposed to being on the side of competing Islamic terrorist franchises. 

The _Great Satan_™ is evil. 

As usual, you simply don't know what you're talking about. In most all proposals for peace talks with Islamic terrorist_ Peace Partners_™ delineating _Roadmaps to Nowhere_™, the Great Satan™ is identified as a key player in those talks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does Fatah see new UNESCO resolution as endorsement of violence and terror? - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Gaza media, three days ago the Palestinian Authority banned all money transfers to Egypt for the purpose of purchasing fuel for Gaza's power plant.

(full article online)

The Palestinian Authority siege on Gaza tightens ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Those friendly Mohammedans ]

*No excuse*

There is absolutely no excuse for allowing this type of hatred to go ahead in Central London. A celebration of the marriage between Islamists who refuse to accept a self-defining Jewish presence, Marxists who are inevitably at war with the self-determination of Jews,  and hard-core antisemites, who just do not like Jews however they are defined.

Nor is there any way people should be evicted from these events on discriminatory grounds.

This video was taken outside the event. It is five minutes long and worth watching until the end. Coincidentally, the policeman in the background for the first half of this video, is the same one (or appears to be) as the earlier video of the eviction.

(full article online)

My family are evicted from #Palestineexpo at the QEII conference centre


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the help of the Ministry of Strategic Affairs, Israeli farmers from the Jordan Valley will bypass BDS efforts to sell produce abroad directly to consumers at ten fairs in the US and Europe.

(full article online)

Ynetnews News - Jordan Valley farmers hit back at BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: In London, Stephen & David Went to PalExpo


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, the "greater jihad" is invariably described as an "inner struggle." Yet according to WikiIslam, the hadith that defines "greater jihad" as an inner struggle is considered suspect by Islamic scholars altogether. This source explicitly defines "greater jihad" as more violent than "lesser jihad."

All three of these descriptions of jihad were written by Muslims trying to make Islam look as positive as possible for a Western audience. Not one of them mentioned Jihad in any context outside religious war.

While the etymology of "jihad" does mean "struggle," etymology does not indicate meaning. It is as if someone would describe suicide bombings as "terrific" and, when pressed, would say the word "terrific" comes from the same root as the word "terror" and often meant "terrifying" in the 17th century, which is technically accurate but fundamentally false.

(full article online)

Jihad ("Jehad") in 19th century scholarly books by Muslims ALWAYS means war ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

An article in Ma'an by Dr. Ali Awar says that the Jewish connection to the Western Wall is a relatively recent phenomenon. He claims that in fact the Kotel is meaningless to Jews and Judaism, and uses (as proof!) that Yassir Arafat denied that there was any Temple in Jerusalem during Camp David talks, saying that maybe it was in Nablus.

He admits that the Ottomans allowed Jews to worship there (because they were so kind!) but that Muslims always knew that it was a Muslim shrine, the Buraq Wall. (The site of the Kotel was never identified with the story of Mohammed's magic steed until the 20th century.)

Awar says "The Wailing Wall is exploited by Israeli politicians to extinguish the status of religious legitimacy on this holy place for Muslims."

He also claims that the deadly 1929 pogroms against Jews broke out because the Jews wanted to put up a partition at the Kotel to separate Jews from Muslims! (The temporary partition was meant to create separate men's and women's sections for Yom Kippur prayers.)

This is the quality of Arab scholarship as seen in media that is funded by foreign governments and NGOs.

For "quality" journalism.

Projection alert: "Jews exploit Kotel to deny Muslim history" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Daphne Anson: In London, Stephen & David Went to PalExpo


Good expo, thanks.

*PALEXPO - Professor Tariq Ramadan - Democratic Engagement & Justice for Palestinians - 08/07/2017 *

**


----------



## montelatici

*BDS campaign costs Israeli bus company $216m*

July 3, 2017 at 12:38 pm

A few weeks ago Egged Bus Systems, Israel’s largest public transportation company, lost a tender worth €190 million ($216 million) to the public transport department in northern Holland. Activists from the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement launched a campaign against the company because of its involvement in the Israeli apartheid regime against the Palestinian people and its occupation, colonisation and settlement of their lands.

Egged was supposed to sign a 10-year contract to manage public bus routes in the northern region of the Netherlands and the capital Amsterdam with the Dutch district Government worth €19.1 million ($22.6 million) a year."

BDS campaign costs Israeli bus company $216m


----------



## Lipush

We'll live.

I bought tickets for Radiohead. Heard it's going to be a blast.

Another sucess for BDS, lol.


----------



## montelatici

Lipush said:


> We'll live.
> 
> I bought tickets for Radiohead. Heard it's going to be a blast.
> 
> Another sucess for BDS, lol.



It may be cancelled, hope you can get a refund.  Radiohead will face a boycott if they go through with the concert so Yorke is rethinking his decision.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interrogation of Palestinian terrorist proves: 
PA payments motivate terror

Palestinian terrorist: "I've accumulated large debts... if my son wants a shekel, I have nothing to give him... I decided to do something serious, such as committing murder, something in which I will both kill and die, and then my family will get money (i.e., from the PA) and will live comfortably...  If I'm not able to kill soldiers, I'll try settlers, guards - in other words any Israeli target - the important thing is that I will die and they will kill me, so that my children will receive a [PA] allowance and live happily"
[From transcript of Israeli Police interrogation of Palestinian terrorist]

(full article online)

Interrogation of Palestinian terrorist proves: PA payments motivate terror - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Lipush

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll live.
> 
> I bought tickets for Radiohead. Heard it's going to be a blast.
> 
> Another sucess for BDS, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be cancelled, hope you can get a refund.  Radiohead will face a boycott if they go through with the concert so Yorke is rethinking his decision.
Click to expand...


Most comments on facebook regarding the concert were sane and supportive of Yorke's flip off to BDS. If anything, this will gain Radiohead more popularity. BDS and demented crazy people like Walters are so Passe.


----------



## rylah

Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.


----------



## louie888

rylah said:


> Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.


Yeah, fuck radiohead, they suck anyways.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.


Israel's war is ugly.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daphne Anson: In London, Stephen & David Went to PalExpo
> 
> 
> 
> Good expo, thanks.
> 
> *PALEXPO - Professor Tariq Ramadan - Democratic Engagement & Justice for Palestinians - 08/07/2017 *
> 
> **
Click to expand...


So now Tariq Ramadan represents Palestinian nationalism...
The grandson of Hassan al Banna that established the Muslim Brotherhood??

I told You it was all about Arab Muslim colonialism and subjagation, these people are not looking for a separate Palestinian state.

 Muslim Brotherhood stated goals:

_"The Brotherhood's stated goal is to instill the Quran and the Sunnah as the "sole reference point for ... ordering the life of the Muslim family, individual, community ... and state".[13] Its mottos include "Believers are but Brothers", "Islam is the Solution", and "Allah is our objective; the Qur'an is the Constitution; the Prophet is our leader; jihad is our way; death for the sake of Allah is our wish".[14][15][16][17"_


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.
Click to expand...

Why do you post stuff that has nothing to do with Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daphne Anson: In London, Stephen & David Went to PalExpo
> 
> 
> 
> Good expo, thanks.
> 
> *PALEXPO - Professor Tariq Ramadan - Democratic Engagement & Justice for Palestinians - 08/07/2017 *
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Tariq Ramadan represents Palestinian nationalism...
> The grandson of Hassan al Banna that established the Muslim Brotherhood??
> 
> I told You it was all about Arab Muslim colonialism and subjagation, these people are not looking for a separate Palestinian state.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood stated goals:
> 
> _"The Brotherhood's stated goal is to instill the Quran and the Sunnah as the "sole reference point for ... ordering the life of the Muslim family, individual, community ... and state".[13] Its mottos include "Believers are but Brothers", "Islam is the Solution", and "Allah is our objective; the Qur'an is the Constitution; the Prophet is our leader; jihad is our way; death for the sake of Allah is our wish".[14][15][16][17"_
Click to expand...

This is not a religious conflict.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using music for wars is ugly. BDS has no respect for musicians and art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post stuff that has nothing to do with Palestine?
Click to expand...


The PR for the Islamist rule is a blast!...
Supporters of Islamism  think people are blind to the clear connection between the different organizations like the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas and PA.

Different names, same ideology. One goal.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daphne Anson: In London, Stephen & David Went to PalExpo
> 
> 
> 
> Good expo, thanks.
> 
> *PALEXPO - Professor Tariq Ramadan - Democratic Engagement & Justice for Palestinians - 08/07/2017 *
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Tariq Ramadan represents Palestinian nationalism...
> The grandson of Hassan al Banna that established the Muslim Brotherhood??
> 
> I told You it was all about Arab Muslim colonialism and subjagation, these people are not looking for a separate Palestinian state.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood stated goals:
> 
> _"The Brotherhood's stated goal is to instill the Quran and the Sunnah as the "sole reference point for ... ordering the life of the Muslim family, individual, community ... and state".[13] Its mottos include "Believers are but Brothers", "Islam is the Solution", and "Allah is our objective; the Qur'an is the Constitution; the Prophet is our leader; jihad is our way; death for the sake of Allah is our wish".[14][15][16][17"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


Maybe not to you.  You're an American.  Everything concerning the Middle East contains a religious element to it.


----------



## José

A religious conflict that mysteriously only began after the Zionist movement started colonizing Palestine despite the Old Yishuv living in the region for centuries with Jews occupying high posts in the government.

What a fantastic coincidence.


----------



## louie888

José said:


> A religious conflict that mysteriously only began after the Zionist movement started colonizing Palestine despite the Old Yishuv living in the region for centuries with Jews occupying high posts in the government.
> 
> What a fantastic coincidence.


It's not a coincidence at all.


----------



## Lipush

It only began with Zionism? talk about ignorant being bliss. 

Should we forget the old Muslim cryout- "Khaibar, Khaibar, Ya Yahud!"?


----------



## rylah

The Yellow Star originated during the Arab Muslim rule, Europeans weren't the first to use it.


----------



## fanger

Numbers 15:37-23:23

*Tassels on Garments*
The Lord said to Moses, “Speak to the Israelites and say to them: ‘Throughout the generations to come you are to make tassels on the corners of your garments, with a blue cord on each tassel. You will have these tassels to look at and so you will remember all the commands of the Lord,


----------



## Lipush

You compare the_ Tziziot _to the Yellow star? _Seriously?!_


----------



## fanger

Jews and Christians livng under Sharia Law were considered “People of the Book,” whose belief in the God of Abraham predated the founding of Islam. As such they were accorded the right to freely practice their faith in private and to receive state protection. In turn, they paid a special tax called _jizya _("tribute") and were often compelled to wear an identifying mark to indicate their status.

The design and style of badges for Jews varied. Under Caliph Haroun al-Rashid (807 CE), Jews in Baghdad had to wear yellow belts or fringes. Under Caliph al-Mutawakkil, (847-61) Jews wore a patch in the shape of a donkey, while Christians wore a figure in the shape of swine. In 1005, Jews in Egypt were ordered to wear bells on their clothes.

It should be noted that under the caliphate these marks of identification were not necessarily intended to be punitive. They were meant to both reinforce the _dhimmi_ (protected religion) status of Jews and Christians which gave them certain rights and protections, while at the same time publicly branding them as socially inferior to Muslims.
Jewish Badge: Origins


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> Jews and Christians livng under Sharia Law were considered “People of the Book,” whose belief in the God of Abraham predated the founding of Islam. As such they were accorded the right to freely practice their faith in private and to receive state protection. In turn, they paid a special tax called _jizya _("tribute") and were often compelled to wear an identifying mark to indicate their status.
> 
> The design and style of badges for Jews varied. Under Caliph Haroun al-Rashid (807 CE), Jews in Baghdad had to wear yellow belts or fringes. Under Caliph al-Mutawakkil, (847-61) Jews wore a patch in the shape of a donkey, while Christians wore a figure in the shape of swine. In 1005, Jews in Egypt were ordered to wear bells on their clothes.
> 
> It should be noted that under the caliphate these marks of identification were not necessarily intended to be punitive. They were meant to both reinforce the _dhimmi_ (protected religion) status of Jews and Christians which gave them certain rights and protections, while at the same time publicly branding them as socially inferior to Muslims.
> Jewish Badge: Origins




You wanna sell this as a peace symbol? That paying recketeers for 'protection' is promotion of liberal rights?
All the 'RELIGION OF PEACE' bs - go to Your mosque where You won't be laughed at. 








You wanna live as a dhimmi under Sharia You're welcome.
 But don't sell me that dhimmis and Sharia actually ptotected Jews or other infidels, the only right they had was to keep breathing as long as they pay protection.


----------



## fanger

It looks a lot like the israeli flag, as for paying  protection.how much does the US Taxpayer offer up to israel on a daily basis  $3 million?


----------



## fanger




----------



## rylah

This is a symbol of inferiority, of being despised:






And this is a symbol of hope and restoration:






*Now, go sell me Sharia law, I'm listening...*


----------



## Shusha

fanger said:


> They were meant to both reinforce the _dhimmi_ (protected religion) status of Jews and Christians which gave them certain rights and protections, while at the same time publicly *branding them as socially inferio*r to Muslims.



Here's an idea.  Why don't we stop branding people as being socially inferior to others.


----------



## Hollie

For a look into the gaping maw of Arab-Moslem terrorism, sites such as MEMRI and palwatch are valuable sources. In the linked article, we're getting confirmation of what we see as a pattern of behavior taking place in the Islamic terrorist enclave of fatah'istan. 

Not surprisingly, these Islamic mass murderers for hire are the children of the Madrassas' and the Arab-Moslem society that indoctrinates children with hate / self hate.  .


*
Interrogation of Palestinian terrorist proves: PA payments motivate terror - PMW Bulletins

Interrogation of Palestinian terrorist proves: 
PA payments motivate terror*

*Palestinian terrorist: "I've accumulated large debts... if my son wants a shekel, I have nothing to give him... I decided to do something serious, such as committing murder, something in which I will both kill and die, and then my family will get money (i.e., from the PA) and will live comfortably...  If I'm not able to kill soldiers, I'll try settlers, guards - in other words any Israeli target - the important thing is that I will die and they will kill me, so that my children will receive a [PA] allowance and live happily"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

But in their counter-letter, the CCFP brings up an interesting point:

 As we know, government support is crucial for the arts. Just this month, in fact, there are at least three other events at Lincoln Center that include support from governments around the world:
The film “Birdshot” — funded by the Doha Film Institute, a Qatari organization headed by the ruling Al Thani family — was screened there on July 6.
From July 3-8, the American Ballet Theatre — funded by the US federal government together with the governments of New York City and New York State — is performing its “Tchaikovsky Spectacular.”
And from July 26-30, the Bolshoi Ballet — which lists as its partners two Russian government news agencies — will perform “The Taming of the Shrew.”
While some of us at CCFP (and perhaps even at Lincoln Center) may disagree with various actions of these governments, we can all agree that punishing artists from these countries by shunning them for receiving crucial funding from their governments is not the answer. Depriving audiences of their work, their perspectives, and their contributions to culture around the world is imprudent.
Punishing artists from Only One of these countries — as the signatories of open letter are attempting with Israel — is both imprudent and discriminatory.

(full article online)

Just some more BDS hypocrisy about  Lincoln Center ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Really? Palestinians wear gas masks all day because of random Israeli tear gas that happens to land where they live, nothing at all to do with the proud "resisters" hurling rocks and firebombs_ that she is celebrating?_

It is sickening that this "artists' who glorifies the deaths of Jews is being funded by Canadian tax dollars in the name of "art."
Her previous exhibit was discussed here.

(full article online)

Canadian federal agency funds anti-Israel, pro-violence "art" exhibit ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

But she received a letter from an editor at her publishing house, nVersos, demanding that she add criticism of Israel in her novel. The note said, "At first glance, the work is not meant to be political, and therefore does not defend Zionism or Israel. For those who follow the conflict, however, the absence of critical commentary on Israel's actions toward Palestine is obvious. While extolling a way of life that is disappearing - the collectivism of kibbutz - it ends up defending Israel."

Another editor's note suggested that she consult "an expert on the Middle East" to make her book more in line with the publishing house's idea of political correctness. Another note asked her explicitly if she would change the novel.

Abreu says, "They suggested that my approach would be naïve because it does not address the Palestinian issue, something that does not influence people's daily lives there."

The publishing house claims that she agreed to the changes to add an anti-Israel element to the book. However, she changed publishers, and the book is being released by Simonsen.

(full article online)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


These fake Christians never mention Israel's ethnic cleansing of Christians from the holy land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

– Rwandan President Paul Kagame arrived in Israel on Monday for a two-day state visit to further boost ties between the Jewish state and the emerging African nation.

“We are two nations who understand the horror of genocide, and we must show what humanity can achieve with cooperation and understanding,” Israeli President Reuven Rivlin told Kagame at the presidential residence in Jerusalem on Monday.

(full article online)

Rwanda’s President Paul Kagame Visits Israel, Seeks to Boost Cooperation


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is an almost complete list of UN agencies that work in the Palestinian territories.

Name     Full
FAO Food and Agriculture Organization 
ILO International Labour Organization
ITC International Trade Center
OHCHR Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights
UN Habitat UN Habitat
UN Women UN Women
UNCTAD United Nations Conference on Trade and Development
UNDP UN Development Program
UNDSS United Nations Department of Safety & Security
UNEP UN environment
UNESCO United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization
UNFPA United Nations Population Fund
UNICEF  United Nations Children's Fund
UNIDO United Nations Industrial Development Organization
UNMAS United Nations Mine Action Service
UNODC United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime
UNOPS United Nations Office for Project Services
UNRWA United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees 
WFP World Food Programme
WHO World Health Organization

There are so many UN agencies in the territories that another organization, UNDAF (United Nations Development Assistance Framework) is needed to coordinate the other 20-odd agencies.

As a result of this infantilizing of Palestinian Arabs, they have no idea how to do anything themselves.

(full article online)

How many UN agencies does it take to screw in a Palestinian light bulb? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]

At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state

(full article online)

New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender



The Palestinians were defending themselves from a foreign invader.  What should have they done, laid down and allowed themselves to be expropriated without resisting?  You people are nuts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This is an almost complete list of UN agencies that work in the Palestinian territories.
> 
> Name     Full
> FAO Food and Agriculture Organization
> ILO International Labour Organization
> ITC International Trade Center
> OHCHR Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights
> UN Habitat UN Habitat
> UN Women UN Women
> UNCTAD United Nations Conference on Trade and Development
> UNDP UN Development Program
> UNDSS United Nations Department of Safety & Security
> UNEP UN environment
> UNESCO United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization
> UNFPA United Nations Population Fund
> UNICEF  United Nations Children's Fund
> UNIDO United Nations Industrial Development Organization
> UNMAS United Nations Mine Action Service
> UNODC United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime
> UNOPS United Nations Office for Project Services
> UNRWA United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees
> WFP World Food Programme
> WHO World Health Organization
> 
> There are so many UN agencies in the territories that another organization, UNDAF (United Nations Development Assistance Framework) is needed to coordinate the other 20-odd agencies.
> 
> As a result of this infantilizing of Palestinian Arabs, they have no idea how to do anything themselves.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How many UN agencies does it take to screw in a Palestinian light bulb? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Where is the UNCCP?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were defending themselves from a foreign invader.  What should have they done, laid down and allowed themselves to be expropriated without resisting?  You people are nuts.
Click to expand...

Actually, the Jewish people were encouraged to immigrate to the area of Pal'istan. The Arab colonists resisted. What should the Jewish people have done, allow the Arab squatters to deny them what was provided?

You islamist-firsters are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender


So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
Click to expand...


A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"


----------



## louie888

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
Click to expand...

And yet their own people are going hungry. That sure tells a lot about the zionist character.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement recently celebrated their 12th anniversary with a list of 200 "victories."

They include:

June, 2010 – The Pixies cancel concert in wake of Mavi Marmara massacre

_The Pixies are playing in Israel later this month_.

June, 2011 – Basketball legend and actor Kareem Abdul-Jabbar cancels visit to Israel in response to “Nakba Day violence”

_Basketball Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and hip-hop mogul Russell Simmons were among the guests at an event at the Israeli Consulate in Los Angeles marking the Muslim holy month of Ramadan._

December, 2013 – American Studies Association endorses academic boycott of Israel by sweeping majority membership vote after national council passes unanimously

_The ASA reversed itself almost completely a year later._

June, 2010 – Carlos Santana cancels concert in Tel Aviv following boycott calls

_Santana played in Israel last summer._

January, 2014 – Hollywood Star Scarlett Johansson resigns as Oxfam International Global Ambassador due to deal with Sodastream

_Um, doesn't that mean that she rejects BDS? _

June 6, 2014 – Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation divests from G4S

_This is one of several "victories" they claim for investors selling their stakes in, or not choosing to hire G4S, Veolia and others that had nothing at all to do with Israel._

These guys just can't stop lying.

BDS celebrates "victories" that were reversed (or that never were) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement recently celebrated their 12th anniversary with a list of 200 "victories."

They include:

June, 2010 – The Pixies cancel concert in wake of Mavi Marmara massacre

_The Pixies are playing in Israel later this month_.

June, 2011 – Basketball legend and actor Kareem Abdul-Jabbar cancels visit to Israel in response to “Nakba Day violence”

_Basketball Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and hip-hop mogul Russell Simmons were among the guests at an event at the Israeli Consulate in Los Angeles marking the Muslim holy month of Ramadan._

December, 2013 – American Studies Association endorses academic boycott of Israel by sweeping majority membership vote after national council passes unanimously

_The ASA reversed itself almost completely a year later._

June, 2010 – Carlos Santana cancels concert in Tel Aviv following boycott calls

_Santana played in Israel last summer._

January, 2014 – Hollywood Star Scarlett Johansson resigns as Oxfam International Global Ambassador due to deal with Sodastream

_Um, doesn't that mean that she rejects BDS? _

June 6, 2014 – Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation divests from G4S

_This is one of several "victories" they claim for investors selling their stakes in, or not choosing to hire G4S, Veolia and others that had nothing at all to do with Israel._

These guys just can't stop lying.

BDS celebrates "victories" that were reversed (or that never were) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> The BDS movement recently celebrated their 12th anniversary with a list of 200 "victories."
> 
> They include:
> 
> June, 2010 – The Pixies cancel concert in wake of Mavi Marmara massacre
> 
> _The Pixies are playing in Israel later this month_.
> 
> June, 2011 – Basketball legend and actor Kareem Abdul-Jabbar cancels visit to Israel in response to “Nakba Day violence”
> 
> _Basketball Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and hip-hop mogul Russell Simmons were among the guests at an event at the Israeli Consulate in Los Angeles marking the Muslim holy month of Ramadan._
> 
> December, 2013 – American Studies Association endorses academic boycott of Israel by sweeping majority membership vote after national council passes unanimously
> 
> _The ASA reversed itself almost completely a year later._
> 
> June, 2010 – Carlos Santana cancels concert in Tel Aviv following boycott calls
> 
> _Santana played in Israel last summer._
> 
> January, 2014 – Hollywood Star Scarlett Johansson resigns as Oxfam International Global Ambassador due to deal with Sodastream
> 
> _Um, doesn't that mean that she rejects BDS? _
> 
> June 6, 2014 – Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation divests from G4S
> 
> _This is one of several "victories" they claim for investors selling their stakes in, or not choosing to hire G4S, Veolia and others that had nothing at all to do with Israel._
> 
> These guys just can't stop lying.
> 
> BDS celebrates "victories" that were reversed (or that never were) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


I think it's great how most of those 200 are still there. Thanks for posting... uplifting stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
Click to expand...

Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.
Click to expand...


Look at the history you are utterly ignorant of.

Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land "won" in exchange for peace.The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc. 

Your Islamic terrorist co-religionists, on the other hand, have less now than before, even with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.


----------



## Hollie

Why, yes. It's summer, schools out and it's time for the next generation of The Hitler Youth to attend Islamic terrorist training camp.

How nice that the next generation of young splodeydopes and future dead islamo-yutes are being groomed to be just another Dead Man awakking islamic terrorist.  



Some 250,000 Palestinian children attend summer camps run by Hamas, Islamic Jihad and other terror groups

*Over 120,000 Palestinian Children Attend Summer Camps Run By Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Other Terror Groups*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Palestinian human rights NGO has confirmed the story we mentioned recently that the Palestinian Authority has greatly reduced the number of permits allowed for Gazans requiring hospitalization to leave the enclave.

(full article online)

PA reduced Gaza patient hospital permits by 75% last month ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

*U.N. Says Gaza Is 'De-Developing' Even Faster Than Expected*
July 11, 20173:56 PM ET

"In a nutshell, Gaza continues to de-develop in front of our eyes," Piper adds. "From health care, to unemployment, to energy, to access to water, across all of these fields, Gaza's 2 million people are seeing faster and faster decline in their living conditions."

Given these "unacceptable" conditions, Piper acknowledges that for some, Gaza would already be deemed unlivable. "For many of us, we'd say that threshold is well and truly passed," he said. "How do you manage in these sorts of conditions?"

U.N. Says Gaza Is 'De-Developing' Even Faster Than Expected


----------



## Hollie

*Gaza 'unliveable' ten years after Hamas seized power: U.N.*

Gaza 'unliveable' ten years after Hamas seized power: U.N.


A decade after the Islamist group Hamas seized Gaza, the Palestinian enclave is effectively unliveable for its 2 million people, with declining incomes, healthcare, education, electricity and fresh water, the United Nations said.

In a report examining humanitarian conditions in the territory, which Hamas took over in June 2007 after a brief conflict with forces loyal to the Palestinian Authority, the United Nations concludes the situation in Gaza is deteriorating "further and faster" than was forecast only a few years ago.




I think we can expect the usual chorus of "I blame the Joooos" from the Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers. 

Of course, most of us understand that the putrid bile being spoon fed to children under the guise of "education" in the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza'istan and Fatah'istan being the true source of Islamist degeneracy. It is the Arabs-Moslems who hold collective responsibility for aiding and abetting the Islamic terrorists who use them as war material. There is no use expecting reason or rationality to step into the breach when you have made the decision to force your child to be indoctrinated into the ideology of religiously sanctioned murder/suicide. 

Sometimes people get what they want. Other times, they get huts what they deserve.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is it true that the Jahalin settled the open area outside Jerusalem following the 1948 war? In 1994, _The Los Angeles Times_reported that (“Risk to Bedouin Campsite Reflects Mideast Land-for-Peace Dilemma,”) Israeli Army Maj. Elise Shazar, then the Civil Administration’s spokesperson, “insisted, however, that authorities have aerial photographs indicating that the Jahaleen have been there only years – not decades.” Likewise, in a 1996 interview with the IMRA news service, Shlomo Dror, then spokesman for COGAT (Coordination of Government Activities in the Territories), stated: “In 1988, the Jahalin tribe moved near Maaleh Adumim. Many members of the tribe work in Maaleh Adumim. They knew the whole time they were on government land.” 


(In the 1994 article, even Lynda Brayer, a lawyer representing some of the Bedouin did not suggest her clients' claim dated back to 1948. Rather, she claimed that most of her clients had lived in the area since the early 1960s.)



What about the history of the Jahalin specifically in Khan Al Ahmar? Aerial photographs (see below) of Khan Al Ahmar, provided by Regavim, an Israeli NGO which opposes illegal Bedouin construction, reveal no encampment of Jahalin in Khan Al Ahmar for years after the 1948 war. Indeed, a photograph of the site in 1967, nearly two decades after Israel’s war of independence, shows that Khan Al Ahmar was virtually empty. It appears that there were approximately four or five buildings there in 1980. By 1999, there were approximately up to two dozen structures at the site. The aerial images reveal that the encampment grew significantly between 2006 and 2012.

(full article and photos online)

CAMERA: The LA Times, the Bedouin of Khan Al Ahmar and 'Their Land'


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Guide to Israel’s Stunning Beaches


----------



## José

*José's Guide to Israel's Stunning Bitches*​


----------



## montelatici

Oh dear, now the Jews are going after the Bedouin.  Go figure.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Oh dear, now the Jews are going after the Bedouin.  Go figure.



Oh, my. _The Monty_ is forever befuddled.


----------



## montelatici

*Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*

*Ever wanted to try and shoot a Palestinian? Israel has set up a military simulator which allows tourists to do just that.*

*Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the history you are utterly ignorant of.
> 
> Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land "won" in exchange for peace.The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc.
> 
> Your Islamic terrorist co-religionists, on the other hand, have less now than before, even with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.
Click to expand...

I was just reiterating what was said in the linked post.

The Palestinians have not surrendered.

So Israel has won nothing. Israel occupies territory but it is not theirs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> *Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*
> 
> *Ever wanted to try and shoot a Palestinian? Israel has set up a military simulator which allows tourists to do just that.*
> 
> *Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*




I have the idea that the link below is the Original article, stolen and changed by Israel haters to make it look like......well, exactly what the article above does try to make it look like.....

Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks


----------



## louie888

montelatici said:


> *Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*
> 
> *Ever wanted to try and shoot a Palestinian? Israel has set up a military simulator which allows tourists to do just that.*
> 
> *Israel offers tourists the chance to be soldiers*


Damn! That is some deranged shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the history you are utterly ignorant of.
> 
> Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land "won" in exchange for peace.The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc.
> 
> Your Islamic terrorist co-religionists, on the other hand, have less now than before, even with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.
Click to expand...

Deflection.

None of that has anything to do with Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the history you are utterly ignorant of.
> 
> Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land "won" in exchange for peace.The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc.
> 
> Your Islamic terrorist co-religionists, on the other hand, have less now than before, even with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of that has anything to do with Palestine.
Click to expand...


Deflection. It has everything to do with Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [What should have been done after 1948 and 1967 .  Can one imagine Japan and Germany continuing their battles after the defeat in WWII ?  ]
> 
> At launch event, Israel Victory Caucus urges Palestinians to accept that they failed to destroy the Jewish state
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New Knesset lobby unveils plan for peace: Total Palestinian surrender
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel finally admits that it has won *nothing* yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vibrant country that is a leader in technology and agriculture is "nothing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the legalities Israel has not won one inch of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the history you are utterly ignorant of.
> 
> Israel has a demonstrated history of returning land "won" in exchange for peace.The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan, southern Lebanon, Gaza, etc.
> 
> Your Islamic terrorist co-religionists, on the other hand, have less now than before, even with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just reiterating what was said in the linked post.
> 
> The Palestinians have not surrendered.
> 
> So Israel has won nothing. Israel occupies territory but it is not theirs.
Click to expand...

The Arabs-Moslems are losing more every day. They are reduced to thieves and beggars, pleading to the kuffar for their welfare fraud.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Finally! A moral Palestinian politician!

Except, in Pallyland, morality means something quite different than it means in the real world.
 At the time Issa quit, a persistent wave of stabbing, ramming and shooting attacks by Palestinians against Israelis was at its early peak.

In his Facebook post, the ex-minister criticized the Palestinian government for not backing the wave of violence against Israel at the time, while instead chasing “opportunism.”Ah. So this moral ex-minister doesn't think that the many examples of support of terror in the Palestinian media (and by Mahmoud Abbas himself) during the "knife intifada" was enough. he feels that the PA should have explicitly praised young murderers of Jews. 

And this is one of the better Palestinian politicians. Someone who would without a doubt be described as "moderate" by Western media invested in the myth of a peaceful Palestinian leadership.

(full article online)

Such a moral Palestinian! He's against corruption - and wants to kill more Jews! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wafa reports that 5 people were injured in Gaza from celebratory gunfire after students received their results from secondary school exams.

One victim was 53-year old Asaad al-Zatma who was shot in the head. He is in serious condition. Four of the other injured live in Beit Hanoun.

Keep in mind that this is being reported in pro-PA media to make Hamas look bad. Chances are there was also similar gunfire in the West Bank but the PA and Hamas only report the ugly news from the other side.

Palestinians celebrate passing exams by shooting each other ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tourism to Israel has reached an all-time high, with 1.74 million tourists arriving in the first six months of 2017, a 26-percent increase from the same time last year.

Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics reported that compared with the same period in 2016, there has been a 76-percent increase in tourism from China, a 30-percent increase from Russia and a 20-percent increase from the US.

In June, some 303,000 tourists arrived in Israel, a 28.4-increase from that month a year ago.

(full article online)

Tourism to Israel Hits All-Time High, Including 76% Increase From China


----------



## Sixties Fan

LA Times & BDS' Peaceful Hatred & Bigotry | HonestReporting


----------



## montelatici

Little by little even American Christians will come around.

*"Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies*
By Associated Press July 6, 2017

ORLANDO, Fla. — The Mennonite Church USA voted Thursday to sell its holdings in companies that profit from the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories, the latest American Christian group to do so."

Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies


----------



## Sixties Fan

1] The time has come for the West to openly and blatantly tell the Arab world: you have tried to annihilate the Jewish state because of your intolerance, thereby consistently harming your own peoples while the Jewish state has thrived, in spite of all your efforts at genocide. The Arab world must stop this and accept not only de facto but de jure and as a matter of historic fact and morality that the Jews are the owners of the Holy Land and have the inalienable right to sovereignty in their ancient-modern homeland. In short: accept fully and publicly that Israel is the realization of the Jewish right to self-determination to their own sovereign state in their own homeland. This includes accepting that it is immoral and racist to create a “Pale of Settlement” limiting where Jews can live in the Holy Land.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/guest-blog/my-peace-plan-part-one/2017/07/03/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The next step is to dismantle UNRWA and the refugee camps; tell the people living there, the few original refugees, their descendants (the only people in the world who pass on refugee status to their children for all generations to come), and the Arab world in general: the game is over. All other refugees from the upheavals of the 1940’s have long since been resettled in their host countries.

It is also true that the PLO et al. have been in material breach of the agreements they signed with Israel, preferring instead to educate their children to hate Jews, deny Jewish history, and conduct law-fare against Israel in international arenas – all contrary to signed agreements.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/opinions/my-peace-plan-part-two/2017/07/12/


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Little by little even American Christians will come around.
> 
> *"Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies*
> By Associated Press July 6, 2017
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla. — The Mennonite Church USA voted Thursday to sell its holdings in companies that profit from the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories, the latest American Christian group to do so."
> 
> Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies



[Yes, indeed, the Mennonite Church resolution to divest from Israel
IS antisemitic.   Who was whispering in their ears?   "
*The church, encouraged by Palestinian Christians, voted to divest from Israel.  ]*
[What else is new in Christendom, and their endless hatred of Jews ?
The Mennonites, 2 Million members and dwindling]

“The resolution of the Mennonite Church USA is confusing and contradictory,” said Mat Staver, founder and chairman of Liberty Counsel and president of Christians in Defense of Israel. Liberty Counsel is an international nonprofit, litigation, education, and policy organization dedicated to advancing religious freedom.


The church’s resolution, voted on last week in Orlando at the biennial national Mennonite convention, calls to speak out against antisemitism, cultivate relationships with Jewish communities in the US and to examine the role that the church played in the Holocaust. But the issue that has made the most noise is the directive to the Mennonite Church USA’s $3-billion Everence church fund to ensure that it avoids giving any economic support for “Israeli policies in the occupied territories.”

The Associated Press reported that the church had previously rejected a divestment proposal at the last national meeting two years ago, “amid fears that the resolution would be considered anti-Jewish.”

Mennonites' resolution is 'antisemitic and unwise,' legal expert says


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little even American Christians will come around.
> 
> *"Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies*
> By Associated Press July 6, 2017
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla. — The Mennonite Church USA voted Thursday to sell its holdings in companies that profit from the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories, the latest American Christian group to do so."
> 
> Mennonite Church to divest in protest of Israeli policies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Yes, indeed, the Mennonite Church resolution to divest from Israel
> IS antisemitic.   Who was whispering in their ears?   "
> *The church, encouraged by Palestinian Christians, voted to divest from Israel.  ]*
> [What else is new in Christendom, and their endless hatred of Jews ?
> The Mennonites, 2 Million members and dwindling]
> 
> “The resolution of the Mennonite Church USA is confusing and contradictory,” said Mat Staver, founder and chairman of Liberty Counsel and president of Christians in Defense of Israel. Liberty Counsel is an international nonprofit, litigation, education, and policy organization dedicated to advancing religious freedom.
> 
> 
> The church’s resolution, voted on last week in Orlando at the biennial national Mennonite convention, calls to speak out against antisemitism, cultivate relationships with Jewish communities in the US and to examine the role that the church played in the Holocaust. But the issue that has made the most noise is the directive to the Mennonite Church USA’s $3-billion Everence church fund to ensure that it avoids giving any economic support for “Israeli policies in the occupied territories.”
> 
> The Associated Press reported that the church had previously rejected a divestment proposal at the last national meeting two years ago, “amid fears that the resolution would be considered anti-Jewish.”
> 
> Mennonites' resolution is 'antisemitic and unwise,' legal expert says
Click to expand...


There is nothing antisemitic about the Mennonites supporting fellow Christians being oppressed by Jews.


----------



## montelatici

*Israel to American Jews: You Just Don’t Matter*
JULY 12, 2017


"Look again. In fact, the foundations of Israel’s long-term national security are cracking.

Under the leadership of Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu, Israel is overstretching itself by simultaneously erasing the line between itself and the Palestinians — essentially absorbing 2.5 million Palestinians, which could turn Israel into a de facto Jewish-Arab binational state — and drawing a line between itself and the Jewish diaspora, particularly the U.S. Jewish community that has been so vital for Israel’s security, diplomatic standing and remarkable economic growth.

Netanyahu is setting himself up to be a pivotal figure in Jewish history — the leader who burned the bridges to a two-state solution and to the Jewish diaspora at the same time................"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waqf freaks over small Israeli flag on Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

We Were Just Looking for an Excuse to Kill an A-rab (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> *Israel to American Jews: You Just Don’t Matter*
> JULY 12, 2017
> 
> 
> "Look again. In fact, the foundations of Israel’s long-term national security are cracking.
> 
> Under the leadership of Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu, Israel is overstretching itself by simultaneously erasing the line between itself and the Palestinians — essentially absorbing 2.5 million Palestinians, which could turn Israel into a de facto Jewish-Arab binational state — and drawing a line between itself and the Jewish diaspora, particularly the U.S. Jewish community that has been so vital for Israel’s security, diplomatic standing and remarkable economic growth.
> 
> Netanyahu is setting himself up to be a pivotal figure in Jewish history — the leader who burned the bridges to a two-state solution and to the Jewish diaspora at the same time................"



No, that's not what has been said at all.
What has been said is that Israel would keep the separation of men and women at the Western wall.
Jews who are not Israeli citizens can't buy votes to Knesset. Israel acts on behalf of Israelis, not American Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish judges scrapped motions favoring a boycott of Israel that were passed last year by two city councils.

The rulings last week by separate tribunals in two of Spain’s autonomous regions bring to 20 the number of municipalities that over the past three years have either reversed their motions of support for an Israel boycott or had them nullified by the judiciary.

(full article online)

Spanish judges void 2 municipal BDS motions, calling them racist


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Teaching people to hate Jews One School Textbook at a time  -
because the truth does not get you territories.  Because the truth will never destroy Israel.  The truth IS with Israel ]

Are Biased Textbooks Turning Young Americans Against Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Bravo Ontario !  ]

Ontario Ministry of Education Corrects Elementary School Textbook That Named Israel as Country Using ‘Child Soldiers’


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Spanish judges scrapped motions favoring a boycott of Israel that were passed last year by two city councils.
> 
> The rulings last week by separate tribunals in two of Spain’s autonomous regions bring to 20 the number of municipalities that over the past three years have either reversed their motions of support for an Israel boycott or had them nullified by the judiciary.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Spanish judges void 2 municipal BDS motions, calling them racist



*SPAIN'S VALENCIA REGION ADOPTS OFFICIAL BDS POLICY*
BYJTA

 JANUARY 7, 2017 11:16

*“Today the Provincial Council of Valencia declared itself a free space from Israeli apartheid.”*


Spain's Valencia region adopts official BDS policy


----------



## montelatici

*POP SINGER NATALIE IMBRUGLIA NIXES ISRAEL CONCERT*
BYJPOST.COM STAFF

 FEBRUARY 12, 2017 11:24

*The singer, known for her famous hit "Torn," announced Sunday that she was cancelling the concert slated for March 1.*

*Pop singer Natalie Imbruglia nixes Israel concert*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *POP SINGER NATALIE IMBRUGLIA NIXES ISRAEL CONCERT*
> BYJPOST.COM STAFF
> 
> FEBRUARY 12, 2017 11:24
> 
> *The singer, known for her famous hit "Torn," announced Sunday that she was cancelling the concert slated for March 1.*
> 
> *Pop singer Natalie Imbruglia nixes Israel concert*



On the other hand:

Radiohead's Controversial Concert in Tel Aviv & 5 Other Artists Performing in Israel

*Radiohead's Controversial Concert in Tel Aviv & 5 Other Artists Performing in Israel*


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE newspapers have compared Israeli actions to the Holocaust and accused Israel's founders of imitating Hitler.

As recently as this year, editorial cartoons in UAE media depict Israelis as hook-nosed stereotypical Jews.





The UAE is not as antsemitic as other Arab countries but it has never fought antisemitism in its own borders. But suddenly, it finds it convenient to pretend to love the Jews when it is politically expedient.

To the UN, another institution that promotes antisemitism under the guise of being "pro-Palestinian."

We truly live in interesting times.

(full article online)

United Arab Emirates - defender of the Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> *POP SINGER NATALIE IMBRUGLIA NIXES ISRAEL CONCERT*
> BYJPOST.COM STAFF
> 
> FEBRUARY 12, 2017 11:24
> 
> *The singer, known for her famous hit "Torn," announced Sunday that she was cancelling the concert slated for March 1.*
> 
> *Pop singer Natalie Imbruglia nixes Israel concert*




[ FACTS  are important.  Israel and Jew haters will appropriate anything and everything ]

Australian pop star Natalie Imbruglia canceled her planned March 1 concert in Israel, but not due to BDS pressure, a promoter said.

Ticket sales were good, said Georges Cohen, a senior promoter at 3A Productions, which was handling Imbruglia’s show in Israel, but “she just couldn’t make it.”

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement “just used it and tried to appropriate the credit of this cancellation,” he said.

BDS didn’t scuttle Imbruglia’s TA concert — promoter


----------



## Sixties Fan

New desalination project is part of wider plan to run water through pipeline from Red Sea down to Dead Sea; US envoy Greenblatt hopes it’s a ‘harbinger of things to come’

Israel, Palestinians reach landmark water deal for West Bank, Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Knesset podium, Deputy Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely recommended that UNESCO and Israeli-Arab MKs read and familiarize themselves with two books. The first is the Bible, which describes the Jewish people’s history in Hebron and Israel. 

The second book is Assaf A. Voll’s “A History of the Palestinian People – From Ancient Times to the Modern Era” (Hebrew edition).

One can only hope they would read and learn something.

But I won’t hold my breath waiting.


P.S. There’s a crowdfunding campaign to send copies of the book to UNESCO.

http://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/mu...ds-volls-palestinian-history-book/2017/07/13/


----------



## Sixties Fan

In what appears to be a new low in fake news, Greenblatt told a press conference in Jerusalem that the “US-mediated deal” will give the “parched Palestinian territories” a whopping 32 million cubic meters of water per year, which Israel would provide at a reduced rate, the AP reported.

But the fact is that well before Donald Trump even descended the Trump Tower escalator to announce his run for the presidency, Israel was already working on those plans, thank you very much.

(full article online)

Fake News: Greenblatt Announces Israel Will Include PA in Water Project It Is Already OnThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 20 Tammuz 5777 – July 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Here is an Arab singer who will not be invited to do concerts in most Muslim countries ]

WATCH: Arab-Israeli Singer Nasreen Qadri: Of Course I Am A Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

At one point in the book, when discussing antisemitism in the late Ottoman period, Lewis mentions an antisemitic piece by an antisemitic Maronite Christian called Negib Azoury. Azoury is described as “one of the first to see in Zionism a serious threat to the emergent Arab nation.”

Two important phenomena, of the same nature but opposed, which have still not drawn anyone’s attention, are emerging at this moment in Asiatic Turkey. They are the awakening of the Arab nation, and the latent effort of the Jews to reconstitute on a very large-scale* the ancient kingdom of Israel.* Both these movements are destined to fight continually until one of them wins. The fate of the entire world will depend on the final result between these two peoples representing two contrary principles”

Note how despite being an antisemite and anti-Zionist, Azoury is acknowledging an ancient kingdom of Israel. He does not write “supposed” or “mythical.”



But even more interesting, in my mind, is Farid Kassab, a Greek Orthodox Arab from Beirut, who responded to Azoury’s piece with a pamphlet that supported the Ottoman Empire and Jewish settlement in Palestine while rejecting Azoury’s idea of an Arab nation. As Lewis writes:

He had some words of praise for the Jewish settlers in Palestine, whom he described as peaceful and inoffensive, and as having brought benefit to the country and to the Empire in general through their revival of industry and agriculture.

A further fascinating footnote: elsewhere, I have discovered that Farid Kassab is thought to be the first Arab to use the term”Palestinian”!

Based on hundreds of manuscripts, Islamic court records, books, magazines, and newspapers from the Ottoman period (1516–1918), it seems that the first Arab to use the term “Palestinian” was Farid Georges Kassab, a Beirut-based Orthodox Christian who espoused hostility toward the Orthodox clerical establishment but sympathy for Zionism. Kassab’s 1909 book _Palestine, Hellenism, and Clericalism _focused on the status of Greek Orthodox Christianity in Palestine, but noted in passing that “the Orthodox Palestinian Ottomans call themselves Arabs, and are in fact Arabs,” despite describing the Arabic speakers of Palestine as Palestinians throughout the rest of the book.


Know Your History: Farid Kassab, First Arab To Use Term “Palestinian”, Praised Zionists


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the sticking points of the Middle East Conflict is the so-called palestinian right of return. Yet before those words took on the meaning they have today, palestinians returning home meant something else entirely.

From the February 21, 1919 edition of The Sentinel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in 1919, shortly after WWI where there was much talk about re-establishing a Jewish homeland in Palestine, The Sentinel (a newspaper for Chicago Jewry) included this report from Palestine on March 21.





Firstly, note how these Arabs referred to themselves: The Musselman-Christian Committee of Jaffa.” _Not_ “The Palestinians.” That is because the Arabs in then Palestine were not referring to themselves as such, nor was anyone else. In fact, the previous month, the Congress of which they were part adopted the following resolution:

“We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds.”

Palestinian Arab nationalism started forming later, after the failure of Faisal to establish the Kingdom of Greater Syria.

Secondly, note their statement that the Jews came to Palestine “in the last twelve hundred years.” This constitutes an acknowledgement that there was a continuous Jewish presence from at least the 8th century – rather than the now established palestinian narrative that we showed up in the 20th century or slightly before.

And how did they decide there was a Jewish presence since the 8th century?  After all, we have had a continuous presence in the land since at least the year 70, after the destruction of the second Temple.
(Sixties Fan correction -  there would have been a continuous Jewish presence since before the establishment of the Kingdom of Israel by King David 3000 years ago - The Philistines' history establishes that there were Jews in the area at the time they were there)

I believe it is no coincidence they chose this number, given the Muslim presence started after the Muslim conquest of the land in the 7th century. By stating we had been here since the 8th century only, they could posit their claim trumps ours.

Know Your History: Palestinian Arab Identity And Jewish Presence In Palestine (The Sentinel March 21, 1919)


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Back in 1919, shortly after WWI where there was much talk about re-establishing a Jewish homeland in Palestine, The Sentinel (a newspaper for Chicago Jewry) included this report from Palestine on March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, note how these Arabs referred to themselves: The Musselman-Christian Committee of Jaffa.” _Not_ “The Palestinians.” That is because the Arabs in then Palestine were not referring to themselves as such, nor was anyone else. In fact, the previous month, the Congress of which they were part adopted the following resolution:
> 
> “We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds.”
> 
> Palestinian Arab nationalism started forming later, after the failure of Faisal to establish the Kingdom of Greater Syria.
> 
> Secondly, note their statement that the Jews came to Palestine “in the last twelve hundred years.” This constitutes an acknowledgement that there was a continuous Jewish presence from at least the 8th century – rather than the now established palestinian narrative that we showed up in the 20th century or slightly before.
> 
> And how did they decide there was a Jewish presence since the 8th century?  After all, we have had a continuous presence in the land since at least the year 70, after the destruction of the second Temple.
> (Sixties Fan correction -  there would have been a continuous Jewish presence since before the establishment of the Kingdom of Israel by King David 3000 years ago - The Philistines' history establishes that there were Jews in the area at the time they were there)
> 
> I believe it is no coincidence they chose this number, given the Muslim presence started after the Muslim conquest of the land in the 7th century. By stating we had been here since the 8th century only, they could posit their claim trumps ours.
> 
> Know Your History: Palestinian Arab Identity And Jewish Presence In Palestine (The Sentinel March 21, 1919)


LMAO at you "correcting" your own hasbara sources.

Good one, man.


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1919, shortly after WWI where there was much talk about re-establishing a Jewish homeland in Palestine, The Sentinel (a newspaper for Chicago Jewry) included this report from Palestine on March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, note how these Arabs referred to themselves: The Musselman-Christian Committee of Jaffa.” _Not_ “The Palestinians.” That is because the Arabs in then Palestine were not referring to themselves as such, nor was anyone else. In fact, the previous month, the Congress of which they were part adopted the following resolution:
> 
> “We consider Palestine as part of Arab Syria, as it has never been separated from it at any time. We are connected with it by national, religious, linguistic, natural, economic and geographical bonds.”
> 
> Palestinian Arab nationalism started forming later, after the failure of Faisal to establish the Kingdom of Greater Syria.
> 
> Secondly, note their statement that the Jews came to Palestine “in the last twelve hundred years.” This constitutes an acknowledgement that there was a continuous Jewish presence from at least the 8th century – rather than the now established palestinian narrative that we showed up in the 20th century or slightly before.
> 
> And how did they decide there was a Jewish presence since the 8th century?  After all, we have had a continuous presence in the land since at least the year 70, after the destruction of the second Temple.
> (Sixties Fan correction -  there would have been a continuous Jewish presence since before the establishment of the Kingdom of Israel by King David 3000 years ago - The Philistines' history establishes that there were Jews in the area at the time they were there)
> 
> I believe it is no coincidence they chose this number, given the Muslim presence started after the Muslim conquest of the land in the 7th century. By stating we had been here since the 8th century only, they could posit their claim trumps ours.
> 
> Know Your History: Palestinian Arab Identity And Jewish Presence In Palestine (The Sentinel March 21, 1919)
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at you "correcting" your own hasbara sources.
> 
> Good one, man.
Click to expand...


Exactly which point in the article are you referring to, oh Nazi hogwash!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The term “West Bank” to describe the biblical area known as Judea and Samaria, really only came in to use after the Six Day War of 1967 (see this previous post of mine). This New York Times article from November 23, 1917 is just one example of how back in the day, the area was referred to in this way.

Not “West Bank” or even any Arabic name.

Note: I cannot provide a link to the full article since it is only available to those who have purchased a NY Times subscription. But I have provided a screenshot below. As usual, click on the screenshots to enlarge.





Know Your History: Judea (NY Times Nov 23, 1917)


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Palestine as a region, as it has always been referred to since the Philistines, and not a Country with a people who called themselves Palestinians ]

The book is further proof of a Jewish presence in the land before the First Aliyah which began in 1882, the desolation of the land, the Muslim inhabitants not being indigenous to the land, as well as evidence of the strong Jewish connection to the land and its holy places. For instance:


Preface – Finn talks about passing by “desolated villages” and the land being cursed “in its want of population”
Page 9 – mentioning that the Arabs “buy slaves to sow and reap for them” (he meets one of the slaves on page 155, and mentions “slave-traffic in Gaza” on page 174)
Page 107 – speaking about numerous Jews residing in Safed
Page 144 – mentioning that the name “Palestine” came from the ancient Romans
Page 227 – mentioning that the “population fluctuates according to the invasions or retiring of tyrannical strangers”
Page 231 – speaking about the Turkomans living in a part of the land, “a race of people not to be mistaken for Arabs”
Page 243 – mention of a small Jewish community in Shefa ‘Amer, nowadays an Arab city in the North District of Israel, consisting of 30 families but “their numbers had formerly been more considerable”
Page 244 – mention of the Jews “whiling away the time by recitation of their evening prayers on horseback, and conversing in the Hebrew language about their warrior forefathers of Galilee.”
(full article online)

Know Your History: James Finn’s Observations In The Holy Land 1846-1856


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Did the Ottomans call the area Palestine?  ]

Back then, Syria was split into two provinces called _Eyalets. _Each Eyalet was in turn split into _Sanjaks. _The Eyalet of Damascus included the Sanjaks of Acre, Safad, Nablus, Jerusalem and Gaza. In 1872, the Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem was formed, and only towards the end of that century did the idea that this region (“Palestine”) formed a separate political entity became a thing among the area’s educated Arab classes.

(full article and maps online)

Know Your History: A Map Of Palestine, 1855


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> A Map Of Palestine, 1855


How could there be a map of Palestine if it never existed?

Another great post, 60s.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in March 1972, almost 5 years after the Six Day War, the New York Times reported about an offer by Jordan’s King Hussein to unify the “west bank” with Jordan again. Note in particular the following:


The NY Times very clearly starting with the name of the area as “the Biblical provinces of Judea and Samaria”
Israel had allowed for freedom of movement of Arabs and goods between the “west bank” and Jordan, as well as into Israel
An acknowledgement of the fact that Jordan occupied this area before Israel took over, and how Israel’s “occupation” was no worse and in fact “in some ways better.”
The concept of these Arabs living in a federation with Jordan (instead of a separate “palestinian” state) was a popular concept among these Arabs, but failed for other reasons
The Arab intellectuals said they were ready to accept Israel as a neighbor
(Vide NYT article online)

Know Your History: King Hussein’s Plan & The Reaction Of “West Bank” Arabs (NY Times March 19, 1972)


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sept 24th, 1922, the New York Times featured an article on Palestine as a land of promise. It describes the positive impact of the Jewish pioneers on the land and economy, an impact _also felt by the Arabs living there_ (even though they did not trust the Jews). The Jews are said to be cultivating an arid land, raising the standard of living for _all_ inhabitants.

Clearly not the narrative the haters would have you believe – that we somehow came and plundered the land.

Also of particular note: the reverence with which the Jews hold the land, despite having limited access to Jewish holy places (even paying money to “insert a hand” into the supposed location of the Cave of Machpelah – yes, the “custodians” charged Jews for the benefit). There is also an acknowledgment that the Jewish holy places were there first, being subsequently taken over by other religions. Because back then, they admitted we were the indigenous people of the Holy land.

(NYT Screenshot online)

Know Your History: Palestine, The Land Of Promise (NY Times Sept 24, 1922)


----------



## Sixties Fan

[As the saying goes.....there were no Jews in the Land of Israel before the Muslims came.  They had all converted to Christianity.
So..here is a 1600 year old Synagogue to make that saying all true]

An ongoing excavation of a 1,600 year old synagogue in the Galilee area has uncovered unique mosaics depicting Biblical scenes in ways never seen before. 

Researchers from  the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (UNC) led by Professor Jodi Magness have been excavating the 1,600-year old synagogue at Huqoq, about eight miles north of Tiberias, since 2011. Their interest was piqued early on when they began to uncover mosaics dating back to the fifth century CE, a feature never encountered before in similar remains of synagogues.


Read more at First Mosaics of Jonah and the Whale Unearthed


----------



## montelatici

The propaganda is debunked again, by the facts:


"What is more, the Porte decided to oppose Jewish settlement in Palestine in autumn 1881, some months before the increased flow of Jews in that direction got under way. *('Palestine', for the purpose of this article, is used to mean the area referred to in contemporary Ottoman parlance and documents as 'Arzi Filistin', which at the end of the nineteenth century was not a single administrative unit but was made up of the Mutasarriflik of Jerusalem to the south and the Sancaks of Nablus and Acre in the north; these Sancaks were part of the Vilayet of Sam ('Syria')* until 1888, whereafter they were incorporated into the new Vilayet of Beirut)."

http://ismi.emory.edu/home/documents/Readings/Mandel, Neville J. Ottoman Policy.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

From London to Dumbarton, we have to stop the spread of antisemitism.

The Barbara Stanwyck smoking advert is probably from the late 1940’s or early 50’s. When I was growing up in the 1970’s, despite a growing understanding of the dangers, you would still see images of the connection between status and smoking. It was still seen as ‘cool’. Non-smokers who avoided the intense peer pressure, could still be ridiculed. Have you seen a cigarette advert recently? One on a sports car? Watching a movie? No, thought not.

Why am I talking about cigarettes?  Let me look at antisemitism in the UK in the summer of 2017.

As those who follow my blog know, just a few weeks ago I was walking with Islamic radicals who were waving Hezbollah flags as they marched through London. Last weekend, my family was thrown out of an event in a large public building just a few hundred meters from the Houses of Parliament. On the same day in Glasgow, a group gathered to protest against Radiohead’s upcoming gig in Israel. In a group of about 20 people, at least four spread material on Holocaust denial. You simply cannot have a demonstration against Israel today without significant hard-core antisemitism being present.

(full article online)

Scottish antisemites in Dumbarton get to throw a public party


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Statement on Tunisian Liberal Party's Facebook page, July 9, 2017_

"Termed a Zionist, Boujenah, a great defender of his homeland Tunisia, is not liked by all his compatriots. Some were even outraged when he was scheduled to perform at the Carthage Festival, and called to boycott him. The international campaign for boycotting Zionism sent a letter to the Minister of Cultural Affairs and the director of the Carthage Festival asking them to cancel the show. In the letter, Boujenah’s opponents quoted his words of support for Israel and its army, as he expressed them in the media.

"On the other hand, many Tunisians defended the comedian, such as Yamina Thabet, president of the Tunisian Association for the Support of Minorities (TASM), who said that this call to boycott him amounts to antisemitism. 'I am not here to defend a person who does not need defending, nor am I here to utter sugary words about nostalgia and the bond to one’s homeland, as if being non-Muslim requires one to prove [one's patriotism]! What I denounce is the cowardly behavior of those who do not have the guts to acknowledge their hatred and therefore hide the under guise of some general excuse,' [Thabet] wrote on her Facebook page, while recalling that Michel Boujenah is a Tunisian who always declared out loud his attachment to the homeland [Tunisia]. And as such, [she said,] he has the right to perform in Tunisia and meet his fans in our country, and there are many of them."[8]

(full article online)

Tunisian Human Rights Association, Liberal Party Denounce Call To Ban Jewish Comedian Michel Boujenah From Tunisian Arts Festival For Being A Zionist: 'Leave Art And Artists Out Of Political Controversies'


----------



## Sixties Fan

A technophobe reporter tries online Israel advocacy — and nails it


----------



## montelatici

*UGTT Executive Bureau demands cancellation of Michel Boujenah’s show*
July 4, 2017   Education


The Tunisian General Labour Union (UGTT) Executive Committee, called in a press release Tuesday for the cancellation of a show by Tunisian-born French Jewish comedian Michel Boujenah scheduled in Carthage Festival and on other stages.

*This call was motivated by his pro-Zionist positions, his support to the racist fascist entity and defence to criminal Sharon and not over his Jewish religion since the Jewish community is one of the cultural and historic component of Tunisia, it stressed.*

In this regard, the executive committee called on the Culture Ministry to assume its responsibilities and carefully select shows, by providing a greater share to Tunisian shows, especially in this difficult economic situation.

The bureau recalled in this regard, that the Palestinian cause has always enjoyed a special place in the heart of Tunisian people who have always rejected all forms of normalisation with Israel, including cultural normalisation.

Boujehan is scheduled to perform on July 19 at the Carthage Archeological Museum as part of the 53rd edition of the Carthage International Festival as part of the Beyond Walls programme (July 3-August 19).



Source: TAP News Agency


UGTT Executive Bureau demands cancellation of Michel Boujenah’s show | Tunisia News Gazette


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Temple Mount is the Third Holiest Site for Islam?  Someone should remind the Muslims of that ]

Culture Minister Miri Regev called for the Temple Mount to be open to all, without time or area limits.

According to Regev, “the Wakf should only manage the mosque and not the entire Mount, which is under Israeli sovereignty and responsibility. That’s the only way quiet and security will be returned to the Mount and the Old City.”

The Wakf, or Jordanian Islamic Trust, manages the Temple Mount, and matters related to the holy site are coordinated via the Prime Minister’s Office.

Deputy Defense Minister Eli Ben-Dahan said that there is a direct connection between recent UNESCO decisions leaving out Israeli and Jewish connections to holy sites and today's terror attack.

“The Cave of the Patriarchs, Temple Mount and Nablus are three places that our Sages said were bought with money in the Land of Israel, and there is no denying their belonging to the Jewish People,” Ben-Dahan, who is a rabbi, said. “We see that in the last week there is a major Palestinian effort to erase the connection of these places to the Jewish People. It started with the UNESCO decision that the Cave of the Patriarchs is a Palestinian heritage site and continues today with the terrorist attack on the Temple Mount.”

(full article online)

Israeli officials question Temple Mount status quo after terror attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's a very visual and moving response to the issues we raised in yesterday's post "*11-Jul-17: Incitement to terror: Sometimes it really is all about the money*"


There's an especially clear background article about this we recommend highly: "The Department of Pay-for-Slay | How the Palestinian Authority not only incites terrorist murder—but supports it with U.S. tax dollars" [Feith and Gerber, *Commentary Magazine*, March 15, 2017]

Every cent of the money wasted on inciting young Palestinian Arabs to more and more acts of terror is money provided as foreign aid by Western governments to the perennially insolvent Mahmoud Abbas regime. This is a morality tale with catastrophic dimensions to it.

And continuing daily.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 12-Jul-17: Palestinian Arab incitement to terror: hundreds of millions of wasted dollars and what they might have achieved


----------



## Linkiloo

Interesting thread. I travel to Israel on holiday regularly. I love the open nature of the society. Anti-israeli propanada is revealed as being without substance.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *UGTT Executive Bureau demands cancellation of Michel Boujenah’s show*
> July 4, 2017   Education
> 
> 
> The Tunisian General Labour Union (UGTT) Executive Committee, called in a press release Tuesday for the cancellation of a show by Tunisian-born French Jewish comedian Michel Boujenah scheduled in Carthage Festival and on other stages.
> 
> *This call was motivated by his pro-Zionist positions, his support to the racist fascist entity and defence to criminal Sharon and not over his Jewish religion since the Jewish community is one of the cultural and historic component of Tunisia, it stressed.*
> 
> In this regard, the executive committee called on the Culture Ministry to assume its responsibilities and carefully select shows, by providing a greater share to Tunisian shows, especially in this difficult economic situation.
> 
> The bureau recalled in this regard, that the Palestinian cause has always enjoyed a special place in the heart of Tunisian people who have always rejected all forms of normalisation with Israel, including cultural normalisation.
> 
> Boujehan is scheduled to perform on July 19 at the Carthage Archeological Museum as part of the 53rd edition of the Carthage International Festival as part of the Beyond Walls programme (July 3-August 19).
> 
> 
> 
> Source: TAP News Agency
> 
> 
> UGTT Executive Bureau demands cancellation of Michel Boujenah’s show | Tunisia News Gazette



Maybe the cultural Mecca of Tunisia is worth avoiding. 


Concerts in Israel

Top musicians come from around the world to give concerts in Israel, mostly to give concerts in Tel Aviv, and every year the number is increasing! The likes of Madonna, Leonard Cohen, Lady Gaga, Justin Bieber, and Paul McCartney, are just some of the big names who have given concerts in Israel in recent years, and there are a number of other top international musicians who have upcoming Israel concerts. Below you’ll find the latest announcements – if you are waiting for a specific artist to announce a concert, sign up for our newsletter and we’ll email you when it’s announced.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Top 5 Archaeological Finds Proving Jerusalem is Jewish [WATCH]


----------



## Hollie

Over the course of the last century, the globe has seen the rise and fall of many totalitarian / authoritarian regimes, and many still remain. We've seen dystopian nightmares from ISIS, Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot and others. Today we have religious fascism in such places as Iran, across North Africa, Malaysia and most states in the Middle East. 

What is just as disturbing are the Death Cult enclaves of Gaza'istan and Fatah'istan which embody all of the ills that afflict the totalitarian / authoritarian regimes and dystopian nightmare noted above. 

Palestinian Authority Holds Military Funeral For Terrorist

*Palestinian Authority Holds Military Funeral For Terrorist *

_Muhammad Jibrin[1] from the village of Taqua was killed on July 10, 2017 after wounding a soldier in a ramming attack and then attempting to stab other soldiers near the Israeli settlement of Teqoa. The PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_ and the Palestinian daily _Al-Ayyam_ reported that he had been shot by Israeli forces "on the pretext" that he had tried to perpetrate an attack,[2] whereas Palestinian news websites, such as the Hamas website palinfo.com, stated explicitly that he had "carried out a ramming attack."[3]_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Whether Mahmoud Abbas will walk the walk of peace rather than merely talk the talk has been a subject of debate since his assumption of the presidency of the Palestinian Authority (PA) after the death of Yasser Arafat in November 2004.

The answer is clearly no. The evidence is in the list of meetings with the president of the US, the meeting most coveted by heads of state.

Abbas currently meets US presidents with almost the same frequency as the prime minister of Great Britain, the most trusted ally of the US, with a population at least twenty times that of the PA and which carries nearly 400 times its economic weight. British GDP stands at $2.8 trillion; the PA’s is
$7 billion (including Gaza, which Abbas does not control).

But thanks to his struggle against Israel, Abbas is a political superstar many heads of NATO states can only dream of being.

From the end of 2004 through this summer, the heads of state (king or prime minister) of Spain – a medium-sized European state, NATO member, and home to US military installations, which has had warm ties with the US since the Cold War – have had fewer official one-on-one meetings with US presidents than Mahmoud Abbas (11 to the PA; 9 to Spain). Only one of the three most recent US presidents, Obama, visited Spain (in 2016), and eight of the meetings between the heads of state were in the US on working or official visits. By contrast, Abbas met all three presidents on his own home ground. He didn’t even have to make the trip to Washington.

So far, the numbers have shown it is worthwhile to avoid making peace with Israel. But how do we know making peace will dent Abbas’s superstar status? Isn’t it possible he will meet the US president even more after making peace than he did in the pre-peace era?

No, it isn’t. Two sets of evidence demonstrate that making peace with Israel is bad for one’s international visibility.


The first is what happened to the King of Jordan after making peace in 2004 compared to the same period before making peace. Between 1991 and 2004, Kings Hussein and Abdullah met the US president 15 times. That number dropped to three over the same length of time after King Abdullah signed the peace treaty.

Tunisia provides another case for comparison. The last US president to visit Tunisia was in 1959! Tunisian strongman Zein Abidin Bin Ali met the US president only twice during his thirty years of dictatorship. The individuals who catapulted Tunisia to democracy have fared better – three Tunisian heads of state have met the president of the US in the past six years – but despite Tunisia’s uniqueness as the only democracy in the Arab world, those meetings have occurred at only slightly more than half the rate of Abbas’s meetings.

Abbas, who relishes his place in the sun, has rightly concluded that as far as he is concerned, it is better to talk the talk than walk the walk of peace.


_Abbas Will Never Walk the Walk of Peace_


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Let us see the "Palestinians" (Not the Philistines)  find Archeological evidence of their presence 3000 years ago]

Ten ancient jugs unearthed at the site of the ancient city of Shiloh in Samaria could lead researchers to new discoveries about the Jewish tabernacle that existed there before the First Temple was built in Jerusalem.

The jugs, only some of which were broken, were unearthed approximately half a meter (20 inches) underground in a large room that is part of an ongoing archaeological excavation.

The Bible attributes the tabernacle at Shiloh to the time of the High Priest Eli and the Prophet Samuel.

(full article online)

10 Ancient Jugs Used for Tabernacle Unearthed in Shiloh


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Hayom | Ministers unanimously approve 'united Jerusalem' bill


----------



## Sixties Fan

BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- A Palestinian man was lightly injured when unidentified assailants, _believed to be Palestinian_, opened fire at his Israeli-plated vehicle north of Ramallah in the central occupied West Bank on Saturday morning, according to the Israeli army.
An Israeli army spokesperson wrote in a statement that Nasser Nael came under fire while driving between...Ateret...and the village of Umm Safa, and sustained minor wounds from broken glass of his car window.
The statement attached a video of Nael describing how he “survived by a miracle after _a Palestinian fired _three gunshots at his car from a speeding car,” the army spokesperson wrote, adding that “terrorism does not differentiate between Arabs and Jews or between Israelis and Palestinians. Terrorism is blind and has one goal that is against humanity.”

My Right Word: They Shoot Fellow Arabs Or, Good for the Sabbath


----------



## Sixties Fan

A spokeswoman for the Miami Heat, which operates the arena, declined to comment Thursday. Miami-Dade owns the arena, and the Greater Miami Jewish Federation published a statement from Mayor Carlos Gimenez.

“I urge our Miami-Dade residents to uphold the values we hold dear and to reject anti-Semitism in all its forms,” Gimenez said in a statement that a spokesman said was provided to the Jewish Federation at the group’s request. “Not only because it would offend our Jewish residents, but because it would offend all Miamians.


Read more here: Miami Beach teens will no longer perform with Roger Waters due to anti-Israel controversy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A spokeswoman for the Miami Heat, which operates the arena, declined to comment Thursday. Miami-Dade owns the arena, and the Greater Miami Jewish Federation published a statement from Mayor Carlos Gimenez.
> 
> “I urge our Miami-Dade residents to uphold the values we hold dear and to reject anti-Semitism in all its forms,” Gimenez said in a statement that a spokesman said was provided to the Jewish Federation at the group’s request. “Not only because it would offend our Jewish residents, but because it would offend all Miamians.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Miami Beach teens will no longer perform with Roger Waters due to anti-Israel controversy


Are they still pimping that anti-Semitism shit?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Miami Heat, which operates the arena, declined to comment Thursday. Miami-Dade owns the arena, and the Greater Miami Jewish Federation published a statement from Mayor Carlos Gimenez.
> 
> “I urge our Miami-Dade residents to uphold the values we hold dear and to reject anti-Semitism in all its forms,” Gimenez said in a statement that a spokesman said was provided to the Jewish Federation at the group’s request. “Not only because it would offend our Jewish residents, but because it would offend all Miamians.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Miami Beach teens will no longer perform with Roger Waters due to anti-Israel controversy
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still pimping that anti-Semitism shit?
Click to expand...


No, they are not.

You are.  You live it. On a daily basis. 

 Jew Hater !


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The British Embassy in Tel Aviv published figures for the first time that reveal the number of Israeli companies active in the UK has increased since the Brexit vote last year.

From June 2016 to May 2017, 32 new Israeli companies entered the UK market. They invested £152m ($199 million) and created 888 new jobs. This is an increase on the previous year where 25 Israeli companies entered Britain with an investment of £114m ($149 million) and created 787 jobs.

(full article online)

UK-Israel Trade Booms Following Brexit


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Miami Heat, which operates the arena, declined to comment Thursday. Miami-Dade owns the arena, and the Greater Miami Jewish Federation published a statement from Mayor Carlos Gimenez.
> 
> “I urge our Miami-Dade residents to uphold the values we hold dear and to reject anti-Semitism in all its forms,” Gimenez said in a statement that a spokesman said was provided to the Jewish Federation at the group’s request. “Not only because it would offend our Jewish residents, but because it would offend all Miamians.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Miami Beach teens will no longer perform with Roger Waters due to anti-Israel controversy
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still pimping that anti-Semitism shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are not.
> 
> You are.  You live it. On a daily basis.
> 
> Jew Hater !
Click to expand...

A lot of so called anti-Semitism is just political name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Miami Heat, which operates the arena, declined to comment Thursday. Miami-Dade owns the arena, and the Greater Miami Jewish Federation published a statement from Mayor Carlos Gimenez.
> 
> “I urge our Miami-Dade residents to uphold the values we hold dear and to reject anti-Semitism in all its forms,” Gimenez said in a statement that a spokesman said was provided to the Jewish Federation at the group’s request. “Not only because it would offend our Jewish residents, but because it would offend all Miamians.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Miami Beach teens will no longer perform with Roger Waters due to anti-Israel controversy
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still pimping that anti-Semitism shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are not.
> 
> You are.  You live it. On a daily basis.
> 
> Jew Hater !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of so called anti-Semitism is just political name calling.
Click to expand...


It would be.  For a Jew hating pimp like you.
High quality, no less.  
A life well lived.


----------



## montelatici

60s we know you are a Hasbara troll.  Your constant posting of Zionist propaganda makes it obvious.  Claiming that anyone that contradicts your propaganda is anti-semitic is ludicrous, given your Hasbara status.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> 60s we know you are a Hasbara troll.  Your constant posting of Zionist propaganda makes it obvious.  Claiming that anyone that contradicts your propaganda is anti-semitic is ludicrous, given your Hasbara status.





montelatici said:


> 60s we know you are a Hasbara troll.  Your constant posting of Zionist propaganda makes it obvious.  Claiming that anyone that contradicts your propaganda is anti-semitic is ludicrous, given your Hasbara status.



Read it a thousand times until it sinks into your brain:

_Hasbara
"The natural response against anti-Zionism which derives from the hatred of Jews and the desire to destroy Israel as a sovereign Jewish nation"_
_---------------_
The first one thousand does not work, do it one thousand more, and then one thousand more.......

No doubt it will take a few dozen or more times for it to finally sink what Hasbara means and what we "The Hasbara People" are actually doing.  Undoing Jew haters endless attempts to destroy Israel and all Jews.

If it does not work.......brain change may be the next step.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Times of Israel reports:

 For the first time in years, Jews went up onto the Temple Mount on Monday without the accompaniment of Muslim religious authority officials, as police allowed non-Muslim visitors back onto the powder-keg holy site for the first time since a Friday terror attack in the Old City of Jerusalem.

Many members of the Waqf — the Islamic trust that administers the site — have objected to the metal detectors Israel installed at entrances to the holy site and have refused to ascend to the compound, urging other Muslims to stay away as well in protest.

Waqf officials normally keep a close eye on non-Muslim visitors to the site, where a delicate status quo allowing only Muslim prayer is in place.

A Twitter feed belonging to Israeli rescue service Hatzolah published a picture of what it said were a group of Jews taking advantage of the lack of Waqf officials and reciting Kaddish for the two police officers — both Druze — who were killed in the attack.









So "Jewish extremists" "stormed" the "Al Aqsa mosque" and prayed for the souls of Arabs. and the only reason why the Muslims who normally zealously stop such actions didn't is because they choose to boycott their "third holiest site" because they object to metal detectors being set up outside, which would stop them from bringing in weapons to their "holy site."

Arab media is upset at Jews praying on the Temple Mount (they of course don't report the Kaddish part, only the "Jewish rituals") but they cannot call for the Waqf to enter the defiled area and accept the security measures.

Which means, I imagine, that the Arabs will go to the UN any moment now.

As Waqf stays away, Jews say Kaddish on Temple Mount for murdered Arab police officers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Part 1:* 12 facts that refute the PA's claim that its payments to terrorists are social welfare

1. PA law defines the payments to prisoners as salaries
2. PA officials and prisoners' representatives deny that salaries are social welfare
3. Prisoners, and not their families, have complete control over the transfer of the salaries
4. Salaries rise based on years spent in prison and not based on financial need
5. Social welfare considerations add only small payments to the base salary
6. Salaries to prisoners are treated with the same status as salaries to civil servants. 
7. Prisoners pay income tax on their salaries, like all government employees
8. Prisoners' salaries are higher than salaries of PA civil servants
9. Payments to families of terrorist "Martyrs" are higher than social welfare for those in need
10. Released prisoners continue to receive monthly salaries
11. PA officials openly declare that prisoners receive salaries because they are "heroes"             
12. Released prisoner demanded undiminished salary because: "I personally killed Jews"

*Part 2:* The PA vows to continue paying salaries to terrorists

*Summary
Introduction
Facts and figures about PA payments to terrorists and their families *
The Palestinian Authority's "Law of the Prisoners" (2004) and subsequent PA regulations grant monthly salaries, from the day of arrest until the day of release, to all Palestinians arrested for security and terror offenses - acts defined in PA law as "struggle against the occupation." The salaries increase according to the amount of time the terrorist remains in prison, ranging from 1,400 shekels ($388) to 12,000 shekels ($3,324) per month. In 2016, the PA budgeted 488 million shekels ($135 million) for salaries to terrorist prisoners (numbering 6,300, July 2017), as shown in the following chart:

(full article online)

PMW exposes Abbas' latest deception: PA salaries to terrorists are not social welfare - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Who is for ending Iranian occupation of Lebanon? ]

“Israel is closer than ever before to its demise,” Hashem Safieddine, a Hezbollah spokesman, declared in remarks on the eleventh anniversary of the Lebanon War of 2006.

“The Christians must say, plain and simple, that our source of authority is the state, which protects us, and not the Assad regime, Iran, or any foreign regional axis,” Daou said in the interview.

(full article online)

Hezbollah Presence in Lebanon Nothing Less Than ‘Iranian Occupation,’ Christian Journalist Asserts


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> [Who is for ending Iranian occupation of Lebanon? ]
> 
> “Israel is closer than ever before to its demise,” Hashem Safieddine, a Hezbollah spokesman, declared in remarks on the eleventh anniversary of the Lebanon War of 2006.
> 
> “The Christians must say, plain and simple, that our source of authority is the state, which protects us, and not the Assad regime, Iran, or any foreign regional axis,” Daou said in the interview.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hezbollah Presence in Lebanon Nothing Less Than ‘Iranian Occupation,’ Christian Journalist Asserts



The President of Lebanon is Christian. LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Who is for ending Iranian occupation of Lebanon? ]
> 
> “Israel is closer than ever before to its demise,” Hashem Safieddine, a Hezbollah spokesman, declared in remarks on the eleventh anniversary of the Lebanon War of 2006.
> 
> “The Christians must say, plain and simple, that our source of authority is the state, which protects us, and not the Assad regime, Iran, or any foreign regional axis,” Daou said in the interview.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hezbollah Presence in Lebanon Nothing Less Than ‘Iranian Occupation,’ Christian Journalist Asserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President of Lebanon is Christian. LOL
Click to expand...


He is weak and has, like previous ones,  allowed Hezbollah to take over.
The Lebanese government  has had no power over the southern part of the country for the past......10 to 20 years?  

Who is going to save the Lebanese people in the south of the country where Hizbollah hides all of its weapons amongst the poor villages creating danger for that population's life?  Not the Lebanese government and military, that is for sure.


----------



## montelatici

Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.



Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.



Yes. Hizbollocks are heroes. They unilaterally initiated a war with Israel which resulted in 1,200 dead Lebanese and millions of dollars in property damage. 

So yes, hizbollocks are defenders of Lebanon. 

LOL. _The Monty_ is quite a propagandist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.


Hezbollah has a lot of support of the people including Christians.

Hezbollah has the power to take over Lebanon but they don't.

When Lebanon planned to rebuild a Synagogue that was damaged in the war, Hezbollah voted in favor of the proposal.

Just sayin'.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
Click to expand...


The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
Click to expand...


Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
Click to expand...


The fact is, Christians of all versions are a clear minority.

Lebanon Religion Facts & Stats


----------



## ForeverYoung436

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
Click to expand...


Your enemies, the Israelis, would have kept Lebanon more of a Christian nation.  Once again, you prove you are a traitor to your faith.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
Click to expand...

OK, and???


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, and???
Click to expand...


And... it's only a matter of time for the Christians to pushed out by the muhammedan majority thus creating another Islamist apartheid paradise.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, and???
Click to expand...


I was talking to monte, who presents himself as a great Christian patriot, and who wants to resurrect the Crusader Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, and???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And... it's only a matter of time for the Christians to pushed out by the muhammedan majority thus creating another Islamist apartheid paradise.
Click to expand...

You have a very sick view of governance.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
Click to expand...


Lebanon is more democratic than Israel.  No confession rules over another.  The Shia ally themselves with the Christians to maintain either a ruling coalition or a strong opposition to the Sunni and their allies, when not in power. Lebanon is a secular multi-ethnic state.  Something Israel is not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, and???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And... it's only a matter of time for the Christians to pushed out by the muhammedan majority thus creating another Islamist apartheid paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very sick view of governance.
Click to expand...


I have the historical perspective of Islamist fascism and it's affect on the minority religions. You have no willingness to accept the history that defines the fascistic nature of Islamist ideology. 

Now would be the expected introduction of one or more of your conspiracy  theories.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is very strong having both Shia and Christian support.  Hezbollah are the only military power that can deter the Israelis from occupying Lebanon again. The Lebanese people rely on Hezbollah as they are the most effective and experienced fighting force in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel try to occupy Southern Lebanon again?  Especially now that the Christian allies of Israel are a minority in Muslim-dominated Hezbollah Lebanon.  The Christian Maronites were decimated and driven out by the Muslims during Lebanon's civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Auon, the President, and his Christian supporters are Maronites. Sheesh, what ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians used to be the majority in Lebanon.  Not anymore.  Christians used to have the power in Lebanon.  Not anymore, thanks to Iran and Hezbollah.  Yes, the President is still Christian by law, but how much power does he have?  It seems that you're the ignorant one, not knowing that the balance of power in Lebanon has changed, and that Lebanon is more of a Muslim, rather than Christian, nation these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon is more democratic than Israel.  No confession rules over another.  The Shia ally themselves with the Christians to maintain either a ruling coalition or a strong opposition to the Sunni and their allies, when not in power. Lebanon is a secular multi-ethnic state.  Something Israel is not.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes. _The Monty_ has proclaimed that "Lebanon is more democratic than Israel."

That must be why hizbollocks unilaterally (and "democratically"), instigated a war with Israel. How "democratic" of the Iranian stooges i.e., hizbollocks, to cause such death and destruction. 

Those dead Christians must be grateful to the Shia Iranian Islamists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.

The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.

So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.

Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."

This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.

But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."

Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."

(full article online)

The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I never understood how a nation that is so hell-bent on expansionism and hegemony has given away the Sinai, the Gaza Strip, southern Lebanon and much of the West Bank - far more than half the territory it once controlled.

But it is all part of the evil plan.

A Palestinian official can make statements like this without the slightest fear that any newspaper or politician will make fun of him for saying such inanities. On the contrary, if anyone would criticize Barghouti, they would be the ones who would be criticized and ostracized by mainstream Palestinian opinion!

It cannot be emphasized enough: truth is not a Palestinian value. 

At the meeting I attended last week hosted by Phyllis Chesler, author Tuvia Tenenbom said that he once heard a Palestinian official talk about the "10,000 year history of Palestinians" in the region. Tenenbom (pretending to be a non-Jewish sympathizer) acted offended and said, "How dare you say that! It is a 30,000 year history!" The official agreed, of course, it was 30,000 years, he was sorry he misspoke.

How can one make peace with people who have literally no idea of what truth even means?

(full article online)

Palestinian official says Israel plans to impose its hegemony on the entire Arab world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.

*"PALESTINE.*

*CORRESPONDENCE *
*WITH THE*
*PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION*
*AND THE *
*ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*

*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.*
*JUNE, 1922.*
*LONDON:

Sir,

We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.




We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—

Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."

UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unsurprisingly – given the BBC’s record of double standards in the language used when reporting terror attacks in different locations – in none the ten versions of that article did the writer/s use the word terror to describe the incident he or she was reporting.

From the second version onward readers found a paragraph that has been frequently seen in previous BBC reporting on terror attacks against Israelis since October 2015.

(full article online)

BBC coverage of the Jerusalem terror attack – part one: BBC News website


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we see, Radio 4 listeners were also not provided with a full picture of the sequence of events including the fact that the terrorists were on Temple Mount – apparently with their weapons – before they launched their attack and that they returned there afterwards. Like World Service audiences, listeners to Radio 4 would therefore be unable to appreciate the context to the next part of Bateman’s report.

(full article online)

BBC coverage of the Jerusalem terror attack – part two: BBC radio


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
Click to expand...


Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia

----------------
In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.

This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.

These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?


What, Monti?

No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?

No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN CEIRPP “50 Years of Occupation” Event: BDS, Antisemitism, and Demonization


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
Click to expand...


LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.


----------



## montelatici

Or an Ottoman stamp. LOL







ottoman palestine stamps - Google Search:


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
Click to expand...


"Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.

The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.

Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.

The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.

The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.

The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> I never understood how a nation that is so hell-bent on expansionism and hegemony has given away the Sinai, the Gaza Strip, southern Lebanon and much of the West Bank - far more than half the territory it once controlled.


Interesting how Israel claims to give away what was never theirs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as* the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.*


Indeed.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
Click to expand...


You are cracking me up.  So, the people that speak Palestinian Arabic are not Palestinian people. How about the manuscript by Eusebius of Caesarea (Palestine) dated 411 AD:

"Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino." 
(Palestinian martyrs in the Latin West.)

Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theo...


----------



## sealybobo

DGS49 said:


> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?


Were they JEWISH?


----------



## montelatici

Darn, there was Palestinian tobacco but no Palestinian people.


----------



## montelatici

sealybobo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> Were they JEWISH?
Click to expand...


One of the American authors is Jewish, Richard Falk, the other, Virginia Tilley is Christian.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
Click to expand...

You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.

Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​

As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.

The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gather a bunch of people who hate Israel and those people "testify." Surprise, surprise: the "investigation" finds everything everyone says to be credible and accurate.
> 
> The committee whose entire purpose is to investigate Israel - the only such committee in the UN - doesn't even investigate Israel. It just regurgitates anti-Israel propaganda, and there is no shortage of people willing to "testify" on that score, since they know that no one will actually do any fact-checking.
> 
> So for example, some unnamed "journalists" testified that they were "targeted" by Israel while covering protests. Were they, perhaps, also participants? The UN doesn't care.
> 
> Even though Israel doesn't cooperate with this farce, that is not reason to rubber stamp any anti-Israel statement that is made without a modicum of checking newspaper accounts or official Israeli press releases. Or the veracity of the "testifiers."
> 
> This committee was created in 1968. That's Which means that there has been 49 years of obvious  vilification of Israel at the UN.
> 
> But when it was created, it had a different name. The UNGA resolution that created this committee, 2443, called it the "Special Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices Affecting the Human Rights of the Population of the Occupied Territories."
> 
> Because in 1968, no one - not even the UN - ever heard of the "Palestinian people."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN's anti-Israel kangaroo court ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
Click to expand...


You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Zionist propaganda that is so easily debunked.  The Palestinians were calling themselves the people of Palestine, in writing in official correspondence with the British Colonial Office.
> 
> *"PALESTINE.*
> 
> *CORRESPONDENCE
> WITH THE
> PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION
> AND THE
> ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*
> 
> *Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.
> JUNE, 1922.
> LONDON:
> 
> Sir,
> 
> We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—
> *
> *Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the People of Palestine full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
> If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist con-dominium, put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."
> 
> UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.
Click to expand...

Standard Israeli bullshit talking point. It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Jordan either.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine was a geopolitical entity under British administration, carved out of Ottoman Southern Syria after World War I. British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948.Wikipedia
> 
> ----------------
> In other words, by 1922 when this letter was written, the region was already under the Mandate, and the Palestine the Arabs were referring to was the region, the Mandate, and not a country they had ever control over, or ever thought about before that Mandate occurred.
> 
> This letter was after taking away any and all lands from ever becoming sovereign of the rightful indigenous people, the Jewish Nation.
> 
> These Arabs had no issues with the Ottoman Occupying Forces for the 400 years before this letter.  They reached out to no one.  But then, the Arabs had been one of the invading occupying forces which took over from the Byzantine from the 7th Century on.
> What was there for the Muslim Arabs to complain about as long as they were being occupied by Muslims?
> 
> 
> What, Monti?
> 
> No document, book, report, letter, etc with any Arab referring to the whole area as Palestine, or themselves as the People of Palestine?
> 
> No European visitors before WWI ever referring to them as such, even after speaking to any one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit talking point. It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Jordan either.
Click to expand...


Typical Tinmore fraud. This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread. There is no need in this thread for your usual cut and paste fraud on the alleged creation of your invented "country of Pally'land"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You mean like the Manual for Palestinian Arabic published in 1906, for English speakers Europeans included.  You people crack me up with your propaganda. And you are the funniest of the lot.  I think you actually believe the bullshit propaganda you post.  That's the saddest part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit talking point. It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Jordan either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore fraud. This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread. There is no need in this thread for your usual cut and paste fraud on the alleged creation of your invented "country of Pally'land"
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread.


Indeed, lots of smoke, dancing, and lies, but nobody has ever proven me to be incorrect.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian Arabic" is still Arabic.  It does not refer to the Arab people
> living there as a distinct people.  As Palestinians.
> 
> The stamp refers to the region of Palestine, as the Ottomans and others sometimes referred to the land.
> 
> Still, no distinct Palestinian people, Arab, Druze, Bedouine, Jewish, or otherwise.
> 
> The Arabs were always referred to as Arabs.  As Christians or Muslims.
> And not as a distinct people, indigenous of the land.
> 
> The only people referred to by everyone as the indigenous people of the Land, and that includes the invading Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans or British, are the Jewish People.
> 
> The Palestinian People/Nation continues to be missing from your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit talking point. It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Jordan either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore fraud. This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread. There is no need in this thread for your usual cut and paste fraud on the alleged creation of your invented "country of Pally'land"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, lots of smoke, dancing, and lies, but nobody has ever proven me to be incorrect.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you just invent some rather comical versions of history.


----------



## Hollie

Just when you think the Arab-islamist Death Cult can't possibly do anything more depraved, they find a way to surpass their most despicable acts. 

It's as though those people breed like rabbits to present a steady supply of little islamo-bots as ready made, disposable items. 
*

PA official glorifies Martyrdom: "Our child Martyrs, Allah willing, are birds in Paradise” - PMW Bulletins

PA official honors terrorist*
*who threw Molotov cocktails at civilians:*
*"Our child Martyrs, Allah willing,*
*are birds in Paradise"*

*Rather than matriculation certificate,
terrorist "achieved the highest Martyrdom*"

Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your timeline in order. Britain occupied Ottoman/Turkish territory until the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> 
> As you can see, the territory was ceded to the new state of Palestine and the Palestinians legally became Palestinians.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine did not start until three months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Although the Mandate had been pre planned it could not start operations until after the state of Palestine was created. It could not be the Mandate for Palestine until there was a Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have cut and pasted that attempt at fraud before. The treaty of Lausanne makes not a single mention of Pal'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit talking point. It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Jordan either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore fraud. This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread. There is no need in this thread for your usual cut and paste fraud on the alleged creation of your invented "country of Pally'land"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been addressed for you in a dedicated thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, lots of smoke, dancing, and lies, but nobody has ever proven me to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you just invent some rather comical versions of history.
Click to expand...

I invented the Treaty of Lausanne?

WOW, am I good.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first video documents how Hezbollah avoids running afoul of UNIFIL through the use of a front organization, 'Green without Borders.'

The second video documents the intelligence-gathering operations of Hezbollah.

(full article online)

Proof Hezbollah is preparing for war


----------



## Sixties Fan

'You are the proof of the failure of BDS'


----------



## montelatici

As BDS turns 12 this week, here are 12 indicators of our movement’s growing impact from 2017 to mark the occasion:

A UN report established that Israel has imposed a system of apartheid on the entire Palestinian people and called for BDS measures to end this apartheid regime.

The Mennonite Church USA just voted by a 98% majority to divest from companies that profit from the Israeli occupation, following several mainline churches that have adopted similar policies in recent years, including the Presbyterian Church USA, the United Church of Christ and the United Methodist Church. The Mennonite resolution also urges church members to boycott products produced in illegal Israeli settlements built on stolen Palestinian land.

Right to Boycott wins: The Spanish parliament affirmed that the right to advocate for Palestinian rights through BDS is protected under freedom of speech and association. The UK government was defeated in court by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign and its allies in a ruling that deems it unlawful for the government to restrict the right of local authorities to divest from companies complicit in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights. The Swiss parliament blocked Israel lobby efforts to criminalize support for BDS.

Norway’s largest trade union federation, representing close to one million workers, endorsed a full boycott of Israel to achieve Palestinian rights under international law.

The Lebanese doctors’ syndicate dropped G4S, the world’s largest private security company, following a campaign by boycott activists in Lebanon concerned with the company’s ongoing complicity in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights.

G4S also suffered its first loss in Ecuador, where a research institute dropped its contract with the company following a BDS campaign. A California transportation board dropped its contract with G4S after a human rights and labor coalition, including BDS activists, highlighted the company’s role in violating human rights in Palestine and the United States.

These developments follow many BDS successes in previous years against G4S in Jordan, Colombia, Finland, UK, South Africa, the European Parliament, among other countries and institutions, which compelled the company to sell most of its illegal Israeli operations.

Israel’s largest public transportation operator lost a 190 million euro contract to run public transportation in the Netherlands.

The Barcelona city council adopted ethical procurement guidelines that exclude companies involved in Israel’s military occupation. In the past year, dozens of city councils across the Spanish state declared themselves Israeli “Apartheid Free Zones.”

A Palestinian coalition of Christian organizations called on the World Council of Churches to support the BDS movement for Palestinian human rights.

A wave of boycotts hit the Tel Aviv International LGBT Film Festival as artists from around the world showed respect for the Palestinian cultural boycott picket line. An award-winning South African filmmaker, whose film was scheduled to be the festival’s opening film, was among the artists who canceled their participation in the festival.

Two Chilean universities cancelled events sponsored by the Israeli embassy, and students governments in several US and other universities passed various BDS measures.

The Israeli government suffered an embarrassing blow after six out of eleven National Football League (NFL) players in the US turned down an all-expenses paid propaganda trip organized to improve Israel’s fast deteriorating image.

BDS campaigns grow among Palestinian citizens of Israel. In coordination with BDS partners in South Korea, the BDS Committee of Palestinian Citizens of Israel (BDS48) launched a campaign to boycott and divest from Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI) until the company ends its complicity in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights, particularly in Jerusalem and the Naqab (Negev).

10 Indicators of Success As BDS Movements Turns 12


----------



## Sixties Fan

An important battle just played out in Canada at the intersection of geopolitical territorial disputes and international trade law. The issue was the labeling of Israel products produced in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria). On July 6, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) issued a notice that wines produced in this region cannot be labeled “Made in Israel,” as they had long been.

Within a day, the Canadian government reversed the decision, and in doing made an important statement about such labeling controversies, which have been cropping up around the world. Canada’s decision to repeal its short-lived ban on “Made in Israel” labels for such products should give impetus to the United States to reexamine its labeling policy.

(full article online)

Opinion | Canada corrects its ‘Made in Israel’ policy. Now it is time for the U.S. to do the same.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tauber also noted that the Arab stories about the battle of Deir Yassin later reached delusional levels, while abroad the story is presented in such a way as to turn the Jews into Nazis. Nevertheless, he mentioned a blunt quote from an Arab interviewee who was asked whether there had been rape incidents in the village. He responded that this claim was false. “And the interviewer, who understands the effect of this rumor, says 'In other words, the Jews are free of guilt on these matters, but we still have lost our lands.’”

(full article online)

'There was no massacre at Deir Yassin'


----------



## montelatici

The Zionist shills are an amazing bunch.  They do believe their own propaganda.

'They Piled Bodies and Burned Them'
A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact

Last Friday together with Etzel” – the acronym for the National Military Organization, also known as the Irgun, another pre-state underground militia, led by Menachem Begin – “our movement carried out a tremendous operation to occupy the Arab village on the Jerusalem-Tel Aviv road – Deir Yassin. I participated in this operation in the most active way,” wrote Yehuda Feder, whose nom de guerre in Lehi (also known as the Stern Gang) was “Giora.”
Further along in the letter, he describes in detail his part in the massacre that took place there. “This was the first time in my life that at my hands and before my eyes Arabs fell. In the village I killed an armed Arab man and two Arab girls of 16 or 17 who were helping the Arab who was shooting. I stood them against a wall and blasted them with two rounds from the Tommy gun,” he wrote, describing how he carried out the execution of the girls with a submachine gun.
Along with that, he tells about looting in the village with his buddies after it was occupied. “We confiscated a lot of money and silver and gold jewelry fell into our hands,” he wrote. He concludes the letter with the words: “This was a really tremendous operation and it is with reason that the left is vilifying us again.”

read more: Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The Zionist shills are an amazing bunch.  They do believe their own propaganda.
> 
> 'They Piled Bodies and Burned Them'
> A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact
> 
> Last Friday together with Etzel” – the acronym for the National Military Organization, also known as the Irgun, another pre-state underground militia, led by Menachem Begin – “our movement carried out a tremendous operation to occupy the Arab village on the Jerusalem-Tel Aviv road – Deir Yassin. I participated in this operation in the most active way,” wrote Yehuda Feder, whose nom de guerre in Lehi (also known as the Stern Gang) was “Giora.”
> Further along in the letter, he describes in detail his part in the massacre that took place there. “This was the first time in my life that at my hands and before my eyes Arabs fell. In the village I killed an armed Arab man and two Arab girls of 16 or 17 who were helping the Arab who was shooting. I stood them against a wall and blasted them with two rounds from the Tommy gun,” he wrote, describing how he carried out the execution of the girls with a submachine gun.
> Along with that, he tells about looting in the village with his buddies after it was occupied. “We confiscated a lot of money and silver and gold jewelry fell into our hands,” he wrote. He concludes the letter with the words: “This was a really tremendous operation and it is with reason that the left is vilifying us again.”
> 
> read more: Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'



Leave it to _The Monty_. A long cut and paste of uncorroborated, second hand hearsay.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meryana agreed: “You can’t even approach these pro-Palestinian activists.

They just yell and attack you [if you question them]. That’s why I wanted to come.” For this group the story of the founding of Israel has a message for how they think young Iraqi Christians can come together in the future. “I think Israel is an inspiration for a future Assyria.

Jews and Assyrians went through the same things, being here inspires me to build Assyria and build our people and learn about our heritage and I look at Israel and see a future Assyria,” says Mary.

(full article online)

Iraqi Christian youth leaders look to Jewish history for inspiration


----------



## Sixties Fan

India and Israel were reborn around the same time, in comparably nasty neighborhoods. They both faced turmoil inside and outside their boundaries, as they confronted partition on ethno-religious-nationalistic grounds. Yet each is a now a flourishing democracy.

(full article online)

Israel and India: Is the Sky the Limit?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> India and Israel were reborn around the same time, in comparably nasty neighborhoods. They both faced turmoil inside and outside their boundaries, as they confronted partition on ethno-religious-nationalistic grounds. Yet each is a now a flourishing democracy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel and India: Is the Sky the Limit?



Israel is no more democratic than Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> India and Israel were reborn around the same time, in comparably nasty neighborhoods. They both faced turmoil inside and outside their boundaries, as they confronted partition on ethno-religious-nationalistic grounds. Yet each is a now a flourishing democracy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel and India: Is the Sky the Limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is no more democratic than Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...

Your clown dancing is a hoot. 

The apartheid Islamic enclaves of Gaza'istan and Fatah'istan have much in common with most every other Islamic-fascist / apartheid state that keeps the Islamist Middle East tied to retrogression and human misery. 

Very strange how people like you define Islamic fascists as your heroes.


----------



## Hollie

I always get a chuckle when the spokes-turbans from any of the various Islamic terrorist franchises rattle on with their silly threats of "escalation" of Islamic terrorist attacks.  Moslems’ one sided claims to entitlements and demands for special treatment are best responded to with a firm "no" and the suggestion that they remain silent while the relevant first world goes about its business. 



*FATAH OFFICIAL ABBAS ZAKI WARNS OF ESCALATION: JERUSALEM SHOOTING ATTACK DUE TO FAILURE OF POLITICAL PROCESS*

*Fatah Official Abbas Zaki Warns of Escalation: Jerusalem Shooting Attack Due to Failure of Political Process*


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> I always get a chuckle when the spokes-turbans from any of the various Islamic terrorist franchises rattle on with their silly threats of "escalation" of Islamic terrorist attacks. Moslems’ one sided claims to entitlements and demands for special treatment are best responded to with a firm "no" and the suggestion that they remain silent while the relevant first world goes about its business.


And I always get a chuckle when the spokes-yarmulkes from any of the various jew terrorist franchises rattle on with their silly threats of "escalation" of jew terrorist attacks. Jews’ one sided claims to entitlements and demands for special treatment are best responded to with a firm "no" and the suggestion that they remain silent while the sane people go about their business.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a chuckle when the spokes-turbans from any of the various Islamic terrorist franchises rattle on with their silly threats of "escalation" of Islamic terrorist attacks. Moslems’ one sided claims to entitlements and demands for special treatment are best responded to with a firm "no" and the suggestion that they remain silent while the relevant first world goes about its business.
> 
> 
> 
> And I always get a chuckle when the spokes-yarmulkes from any of the various jew terrorist franchises rattle on with their silly threats of "escalation" of jew terrorist attacks. Jews’ one sided claims to entitlements and demands for special treatment are best responded to with a firm "no" and the suggestion that they remain silent while the sane people go about their business.
Click to expand...


There's my little plagiarist / stalker. I knew you were in your madrassah waiting patiently for me to post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[What is happening in Canada.  How Muslims are stepping up their efforts to turn 
all people answerable to Sharia Law, in non Muslim majority countries.  And this has only been happening for the past 10 to 12 years as the West continues to give in to Islamic demands ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah declared today, Wednesday to be a "Day of Rage."

This is supposed to instill fear in the hearts of the dhimmis, who presumably forgot that the last "Days of Rage" were only a couple of months ago. Almost every Friday in May was a "day of rage"  in support of the prisoner hunger strike, an issue that faded so quickly it seems hard to remember how important Palestinians pretended it was.

Just like metal detectors on the Temple Mount.

It is important to realize that "Days of Rage" are not responses to events. To the contrary.

Palestinians are completely defined by honor and shame. They cannot communicate except in those terms. Arabic media is filled with words like "humiliation." They are walking bundles of shame waiting for events to attach these "Days of Rage" to - because they want excuses to turn their shame into honor.

Their sense of self-worth is so pathetically poor that they look for excuses to start riots and to display rage to the world. They believe that by starting riots and causing Israeli security forces to deploy, they have achieved a tiny degree of honor. They are not as irrelevant as they fear  - they have caused mighty Israel to notice them. They matter.
-------------------
While on Sunday there were some Muslims who went through the metal detectors, since then I have not heard of any. Is it because, of the thousands that visit the site every day, not one thinks it is important enough to go to now?

Yet I cannot find any criticism of the Waqf and PA policy to intimidate every Muslim from going to the site.

This is not because 100% of all Israeli and Palestinian Muslims have decided to follow the Waqf instructions. It is because they are afraid of what could happen to them and their families if they even say they don't agree.

(full article online)

Some thoughts about (another) "Day of Rage" and honor/shame ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In its final season of excavations, the Gezer Excavation Project has arguably found one of its most impressive discoveries to date — material proof of the city’s complete razing, as depicted in the Bible’s Book of Kings, at the hands of the Egyptians 3,200 years ago.

Three torched skeletal remains were discovered this summer at the Tel Gezer archaeological site by a team from the Gezer Excavation Project. The consortium of institutions has dug there since June 2006, headed by Steve Ortiz of the Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary (SWBTS) and Sam Wolff of the Israel Antiquities Authority. Previous dig seasons have uncovered Canaanite treasure troves and a King Solomon-era palace.

(full article online)

Biblical account of Gezer’s destruction gains ground with torched skeleton finds


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA increases spending by 13% for salaries to terrorist prisoners and by 4% for payments to families of terrorist "Martyrs"
Direct terror funding expenditures by the PA now reach 1.237 billion shekels or $355 million in 2017
_Below, for your convenience, are two PMW charts depicting PA terror funding in 2017

(full article online)_

PMW exclusive: Huge increase in PA terror funding in 2017 - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mustafa Barghouti, the lying Palestinian official we mentioned yesterday, was the star of this video taken in 2015 that is a must-see.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Notably, the court said that if Palestinians were cooperating with Israel to thwart terror attacks on Israelis, that the PA is also obligated to assist in such efforts under the Oslo Accords. Accordingly, the court said the PA could not treat such Palestinians as criminals, much less torture them.

(full article online)

Israeli courts to let Palestinians sue PA for torture


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> An important battle just played out in Canada at the intersection of geopolitical territorial disputes and international trade law. The issue was the labeling of Israel products produced in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria). On July 6, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) issued a notice that wines produced in this region cannot be labeled “Made in Israel,” as they had long been.
> 
> Within a day, the Canadian government reversed the decision, and in doing made an important statement about such labeling controversies, which have been cropping up around the world. Canada’s decision to repeal its short-lived ban on “Made in Israel” labels for such products should give impetus to the United States to reexamine its labeling policy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | Canada corrects its ‘Made in Israel’ policy. Now it is time for the U.S. to do the same.




Yay Canada!


----------



## Hollie

Well check this out. The franchise of _Islamic Terrorist Intl. Inc.,_ occupying the West Bank is providing for a minimum wage increase from its UN welfare benefits. 

The "Dead Islamic Terrorist Walking" welfare fund will be getting even more of the kuffar dollars heaped upon the Death Cult. 

Once again, we're left to question why western nations don't immediately stop paying the Death Cult to finance their acts of Islamic terrorism. 


*Palestinian Authority’s 2017 Budget Shows ‘Huge Increase’ in Funding for Terror Payments*

Palestinian Authority’s 2017 Budget Shows ‘Huge Increase’ in Funding for Terror Payments




Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas. Photo: Kremlin.ru via Wikimedia Commons.

The Palestinian Authority’s 2017 budget shows a “huge increase” in the funding of salaries for imprisoned terrorists and the families of “martyrs,” an Israeli research institute revealed on Wednesday.

According to Palestinian Media Watch (PMW), the amount of money allocated by the PA for payments to terrorists jailed in Israel rose 13% this year to $158 million — compared to $135 million in 2016. During the same time frame, disbursements for family members of dead terrorists increased by 4% — to $197 million from $183 million.

Overall, PMW said, the PA is spending $355 million this year on the direct funding of terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

" A great deal is thus left to the discretion of the Parties to the conflict as regards the choice of means. What is essential is that the measures of constraint they adopt should not affect the fundamental rights of the persons concerned. As has been seen, those rights must be respected even when measures of constraint are justified.Note that the _mild _restrictions enumerated by the Convention are far more _severe _than requiring people to walk through a metal gate."
--------------
There are absolutely no restrictions of any fundamental rights of any persons - _except for Jews_ who are now banned from visiting the Temple Mount because some uttered prayers out of earshot of any Muslims.

As always, the Palestinians and their allies are perverting international law.

And as always, the media's vaunted "fact checkers" don't even bother doing their jobs when the lies don't offend them.

Of course Israel has the right to install metal detectors under international law ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

" I have seen young people and older people too, who are good democratic liberals, lovers of peace and gentleness, struck dumb with admiration for individuals threatening or using the most terrible violence for the slightest and tawdriest reasons. They have a sneaking suspicion that they are face to face with men of real commitment, which they themselves lack. And commitment, not truth, is believed to be what counts."
Allan Bloom, The Closing of the American Mind, p. 221
---------------------------
Bloom was writing in the 1980's, basing himself on his experiences on college campuses in the 1960's.

Today, we witness a more nuanced approach, where "activists" under the banner of "human rights" use their halo -- some times as a shield, other times as a hammer -- preaching about commitment to high ideals and human values, while appealing to people's baser instincts.

Linda Sarsour is one such "activist." The deserving cause of the Muslim rights in America apparently cannot be achieved unless Islamophobic and alt-right villians can be revealed and attacked in order to increase her audience and galvanize it into action.

(full article online)

Linda Sarsour and her Media Allies (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

An extensive 2,700-year-old water system was recently discovered at an Israel Antiquities Authority excavation site near Rosh Haayin in central Israel, with the help of students majoring in the Education Ministry’s Land of Israel and Archaeology studies program.

(full article online)

2,700-year old water system discovered in central Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> An extensive 2,700-year-old water system was recently discovered at an Israel Antiquities Authority excavation site near Rosh Haayin in central Israel, with the help of students majoring in the Education Ministry’s Land of Israel and Archaeology studies program.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 2,700-year old water system discovered in central Israel


Are they going to bulldoze it because it was built without a permit?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extensive 2,700-year-old water system was recently discovered at an Israel Antiquities Authority excavation site near Rosh Haayin in central Israel, with the help of students majoring in the Education Ministry’s Land of Israel and Archaeology studies program.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 2,700-year old water system discovered in central Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to bulldoze it because it was built without a permit?
Click to expand...


_You_ are why your Ayatollah said "there is no fun in islam".


----------



## Sixties Fan

The recent terror attack at the Lions’ Gate in Jerusalem reminded me, as if I needed reminding, of the complexity of the Jewish-Arab conflict in the land of Israel.

There are actually three separate conflicts raging in the same place, involving more or less the same people. They have distinct objectives, but they are intertwined in a complex way, which is detrimental to ending any of them.

The first is the _political_ conflict between the State of Israel and the PLO in its embodiment as the Palestinian Authority (PA). This is a disagreement over borders, settlements, security, and other geopolitical issues.

The second is the _national_ conflict between the Jewish people and those Arabs whose self-defining national narrative is that of “Palestinians.” This is a disagreement that can be characterized as an argument over the historical title to the land between the river and the sea.

The third is the _religious_ conflict between Jews and Muslims. This stems from the Islamic ideas that Muslims are superior to non-Muslims (especially Jews), that they should live under _shari’a_ (which implies Muslim sovereignty), and that land that has once been Muslim must not be allowed to remain in the hands of infidels.

(full article online)

The three Jewish-Arab conflicts (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel forced to halt pumping stations after Gaza dumps raw sewage into river, polluting aquifers on Israeli side of the border.

(full article online)

Gaza sewage pollutes Israeli aquifers, forcing closures


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bereaved Jewish mother comforts mother of slain Druze officer


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘A Bunch Of Jews’ Is An Actual Panel At Comic-Con This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The truth is that life expectancy in Gaza is 74, five years above the world average, above the average in the Arab world, and three years above life expectancy in Egypt,” Frisch told JNS.org. 

“Gaza is the second-most-subsidized population in the world, receiving 15 times more aid per capita than an Ethiopia, even though GDP per capita in Ethiopia is one-third that of Gaza’s….At least one-third of the world’s population lives in much more dire straits than in Gaza,” he said.

The view from the disputed territories

At the same time, the humanitarian situation for Palestinians living in the disputed territories is “considerably better” due to closer economic cooperation with Israel, Frisch said.

“The situation in Judea and Samaria and in the West Bank is considerably better due to the fact that 150,000 workers from the West Bank work in Israel,” he said.

(full article online)

A tale of two Palestinian worlds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Police and Border Police station thousands of officers in Jerusalem, especially near Old City and Arab neighborhoods.

Police commissioner: We're ready for anything


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dima Tahboub is not the reason peace is impossible in the Middle East. She's a hater, a bigot, an antisemite, a Muslim supremacist and an inciter, but there are lots of those around.

The reason that peace is impossible is because it is impossible to find any Arabs, anywhere in region, who are aghast at these comments and willing to publicly stand up and condemn them.

If one cannot find a a single Arab government, a single Arab "human rights' organization, a single Arab lawmaker or a single Arab pundit or columnist willing to condemn Tahboub for cheering the murder of innocent girls because they are Jewish, then that silence tells us far more about how the Arab world thinks than a thousand statements that they are against violence and don't hate Jews.

I have no doubt that many Arabs do not support the wanton murder of innocent girls, even Jewish ones. But even those Arabs live in a society where they both do not feel strongly enough about it to speak up, and where if they did there would be very unpleasant consequences for them and their families. Such a society is not capable of making real peace, ever.

The full disgusting interview is here.

(full article online)

Why peace is impossible, reason #9729 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shut up and tell our story


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the year 1492, King Ferdinand and Queen Isabella decreed that all Jews must convert, leave or die.
Many Jews converted, but secretly maintained Jewish traditions.

Called "Marranos" (pigs) by their Christian counterparts and "Crypto-Jews" or "Anusim" by other Jews,
they passed down Jewish traditions, kept secretly over the past 500 years.

(vide video online)

Spain without Jews? That's how it happened


----------



## Hollie

Coming soon, Infidels!


*Rage-Fest 2017™*

_Brought to you by The Bureau of Angry Islamists with Nothing Better to Do - Islamist terrorist Middle East Hellhole Group, a subsidiary of Islamic Terrorism Intl. inc.,  _




Fatah threatens more violence: “Rage for the Al-Aqsa Mosque!” - PMW Bulletins


*Fatah threatens more violence:
“Rage for the Al-Aqsa Mosque!”*

*Fatah MP: "We are moving towards an escalation... Escalation is answered with escalation, and violence is answered with violence"* 






Regarding the spokes-creep in the video, Does anyone know when he died?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> Coming soon, Infidels!
> 
> 
> *Rage-Fest 2017™*
> 
> _Brought to you by The Bureau of Angry Islamists with Nothing Better to Do - Islamist terrorist Middle East Hellhole Group, a subsidiary of Islamic Terrorism Intl. inc.,  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah threatens more violence: “Rage for the Al-Aqsa Mosque!” - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Fatah threatens more violence:
> “Rage for the Al-Aqsa Mosque!”*
> 
> *Fatah MP: "We are moving towards an escalation... Escalation is answered with escalation, and violence is answered with violence"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the spokes-creep in the video, Does anyone know when he died?



I am not finding anywhere where this guy has died.

This was the latest, apparently:

Fatah official urges Israeli Arabs to vote for Joint List


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahmed Shihab-Eldin calls himself "palestinian by blood. american by birth. kuwaiti by nationality. egyptian by upbringing. austrian by adolescence. curious by nature. employed by @AJplus."

He tweeted:

(vide video online)


I keep watching this video, but I cannot find any frisking or pushing. The soldiers are relaxed. At the very end one directs him to leave by lightly touching his elbow.

TOUCHING HIS ELBOW.

I think the UN should convene a special session.

The funny part is that he has scores of people tweeting feeling sorry for him because this was as traumatic an experience as one can imagine.

Even funnier is that there were about 10 photographers looking so hard to find a story there. But apparently, when there is no story, certain people will just make one up, knowing full well that even when they have video that contradicts their own story, people will believe them as long as the story is anti-Israel.

And this reporter's buddy who took this video is wildly moving his camera around as if he is being pushed, to create the impression of chaos and wild aggression. But the police aren't near him, nothing it happening.

It is really bad Pallywood.

Al Jazeera reporter claims Israeli police abused him. Spot the abuse in this Pallywood video. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The session will deal with UNRWA's policy of eternally perpetuating the refugee status of the Palestinian Arabs. Palestinian Arabs are the only population in the world whose refugee status is inherited, and are the only refugees who do not fall under the purview of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR).

The session will also deal with the prevalence of incitement against Israel and Jews in the textbooks used in UNRWA schools.

(full article online)

Lobby to reform UNRWA launches in Knesset


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ad says, among other things:

1.We condemn the anti-Jewish “blacklist.”

We have fought too long and too hard to root out
discrimination from our land to sit idly while foreign interests
import bigotry into America. Having suffered so greatly from
such prejudice, we consider most repugnant efforts by Arab
states to use the economic power of their newly acquired oil
wealth to boycott business firms that deal with Israel or that
have Jewish owners, directors or executives and to impose
anti-Jewish preconditions for investments in this country. 
Franke is pretending that a civil rights icon would support discrimination against Israeli Jews today.

No, Professor Franke. It is you who Rosa Parks would condemn. The BDS movement is a direct continuation of the Arab League boycotts of Israel before there was an Israel and the Arab boycotts of the 1970s that prominent American blacks so eloquently exposed as pure bigotry..

(full article online)

Anti-Israel professor makes a fool of herself in Boston Globe op-ed ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alavi Foundation cost-shares with US universities in exchange for allowing pro-Iran professors to function as university staff.

(full article online)

Islamic 'charity' places pro-Iran professors in US universities


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canadian Islamist Groups Lose Charity Status Over Potential Militant Financing


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Canadian Islamist Groups Lose Charity Status Over Potential Militant Financing


I wonder why we react to this milieu of less than 10 morons when there's so much positive going on in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sarcastic _reductio ad absurdum_ aside, the question should be asked how it is that responsible European community leaders, people with a tradition that has in the past built and maintained productive civilizations in the face of attackers and foes, could seriously entertain the thought that signs, bracelets, and appeals to humanity will deter a masculine society in advanced stages of the march for world domination.

(full article online)

Israel urged to follow Austria's example


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We’ve managed for many years without security cooperation, we’ll manage now as well,” Liberman told the Ynet news website.

The defense minister stressed, however, that the security ties were in the Palestinians’ best interest.

“It’s their decision,” he added. “It’s not that the security coordination is an Israeli need. Before our needs, it’s a Palestinian need first and foremost, and therefore if they want it, it will continue, if they don’t want it, they won’t. It’s their decision.”

(full article online)

Liberman: Israel can manage without Palestinian security cooperation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch Israel vs. Greece FIBA U20 championship match here at 2:15 EDT/18:15 GMT ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Modern Islamic Warfare: An Ancient Doctrine Marches On – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza-Egypt Border to Open in August, Move Expected to Ease Electricity Crisis


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Catholics being.....well......Catholics. ]

Catholic Churches in Jerusalem Blame Israel for Muslim Violence, Deny Biblical Roots of Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

The unfathomed gap between Middle East reality and the two-state-solution ‎was demonstrated in 1993 when Israeli Foreign Minister Shimon Peres ‎promoted the two-state-solution and his vision of peace in "The New Middle ‎East." Attempting to rationalize Israel's dramatic ‎concession of its most strategic mountain ridge to the PLO, Peres asserted: ‎‎"[PLO Chairman Yasser] Arafat is a national symbol, a legend in his own time [p. 17]. ... The ‎international political setting is no longer conducive to war [p. 80]. ... We must ‎focus on this new Middle East reality ... wars that will never be fought again [p. ‎‎85]. ... We must strive for fewer weapons and more faith. ... You could almost ‎hear the heavy tread of boots leaving the stage after a hundred years of ‎hostility. You could have listened to the gentle tiptoeing of new steps making ‎a debut in the awaiting world of peace [p. 196]." ‎

In 1994, the Nobel Peace Prize was awarded jointly to Arafat, Peres and Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin ‎‎"for their efforts to create peace in the Middle East." The Nobel Foundation and ‎the political, academic and media establishments chose to ignore Arafat's track ‎record, highlighted by his 1959 and 1964 founding of Fatah and the PLO terror ‎organizations, calling for "the liberation of Palestine" eight years and three ‎years before the 1967 war, respectively. ‎

In other words, the Palestinian focus has been the delegitimization and ‎destruction of pre-1967 Israel, as underlined in the Palestinian ‎Authority school curriculum, ‎Friday sermons in Palestinian mosques and Palestinian media.‎

The "two-state solution" gospel is a miniaturized replica of the 1938 Anglo-‎German "peace-for-our-time" initiative of British Prime Minister Neville ‎Chamberlain, who sacrificed national security clarity on the altar of an elusive peace. He appeased a rogue regime, yielded the most strategic ‎Czechoslovakian land to Germany, reflected feebleness and whetted Hitler's ‎appetite; thus producing a robust tailwind for World War II.‎

Will policymakers avoid -- or repeat -- severe blunders?‎

(full article online)

_http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19443_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reward and repetition are two of the best ways to ensure certain types of behaviors continue.   And if such motivations are in place long enough, behavior becomes permanent as rewards harden into entitlements and repetition becomes habit.

We’re seeing something like this play out in the latest iteration of what Ruth Wisse urges us to start calling  “The Arab War Against the Jews,” a more descriptive title for what even Israel’s friends keep calling called the “Arab-Israeli” conflict, which presumes an inaccurate “cycle-of-violence” narrative.

This time, the so-called “cycle” consists of Palestinians (urged on by leaders in both official and popular media) using their own holy places as the launch-pad for murder, then using Israeli security measures at those same holy places as a pretext for riots, further murder and demands for global protest. 

(full article online)

Breaking the Cycle (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, tell us you are joking with the above.
> 
> It has been pro Israel speakers who have been protested against to the point that the events get cancelled.
> Jewish Students are constantly harassed and attacked and intimidated.
> 
> And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS  antisemitism.
> 
> I am hearing a lot of Noise coming from you and no discussion.
> Endless bellyaching about Israel's existence (oops, it does not exist for you) and its RIGHT to defend itself from those who have declared war against it and against all Jews since 1920.
> 
> Actually, a war against all Jews since about 1900 years ago.
> It just does not change, it simply EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You base your opinion on false premise.  It was the Palestinians who were at home peacefully minding their own business when the colonists came down from Europe to take over their country.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians never had a country.  It was Ottoman ruled land for the last seven centuries at least, and then taken over by the British And allies  who defeated the Germans and Ottoman Turks after World War One.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
Click to expand...

Yeah right, you aren't just "critiquing the Israeli govt polices."  If that was the case, since Israel is a democracy with freedom of press, there are plenty of Israelis both left and right that criticize Israel all the time. 

You in the other hand are a Hamas terrorist supporter who wants the state of Israel to be totally dismantled and the Jews to leave, to be replaced by the Islamic Caliphate of Palestine. That of course will never happen, but if that isn't blatant antisemtism I don't know what is.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Reward and repetition are two of the best ways to ensure certain types of behaviors continue.   And if such motivations are in place long enough, behavior becomes permanent as rewards harden into entitlements and repetition becomes habit.
> 
> We’re seeing something like this play out in the latest iteration of what Ruth Wisse urges us to start calling  “The Arab War Against the Jews,” a more descriptive title for what even Israel’s friends keep calling called the “Arab-Israeli” conflict, which presumes an inaccurate “cycle-of-violence” narrative.
> 
> This time, the so-called “cycle” consists of Palestinians (urged on by leaders in both official and popular media) using their own holy places as the launch-pad for murder, then using Israeli security measures at those same holy places as a pretext for riots, further murder and demands for global protest.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Breaking the Cycle (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Some great observations in the link. All too often, the kuffar has conceded to the one-sided demands of Islamics because of their threats to violence if those demands aren't met.


----------



## Hollie

The Fatah franchise of _Angry Muhamnedans Intl. inc_., is looking to whip it's minions into a frenzy. It really is just formula for Islamics. The rabal will threaten violence if they don't get what they want, and what they want is capitulation from the infidel. 

I can only hope that the Israeli government will be firm with the angry, petulant muhamnedan fascists and not allow them to transform another religious / historical site into an armed Islamic terrorist encampment. 


"Allah, liberate our mosque from the occupation`s filth" -  "Jerusalem is ours"  - PMW Bulletins

*Fatah: "O Allah, liberate our mosque 
from the occupation's filth"





PMW Bulletins
"Allah, liberate our mosque from the occupation`s filth" - "Jerusalem is ours"







Official PA daily: "Jerusalem is ours" 

Abbas: The Islamic and Christian holy sites are in need of "defense"
Speaker on behalf of Abbas, about Israel's actions on the Temple Mount: They are "a step on the way to establishing the alleged Temple"

Editorial in official PA daily: "Holy sites [are being] harmed... undergo Judaization"
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

This recent post from a young man in Gaza talking about the 2014 war inadvertently shows the huge moral divide between Palestinians and Israelis. he describes what happens after he was woken up by a nearby airstrike in a story that is almost certainly peppered with lies:
 I looked around myself in that room to wake my sleeping family up, but I found no one! The door of the room was open, and everyone was out. I rushed to the hall of the home and no one was there. I looked into the kitchen and the other rooms, but I realized I was left alone.
Having no hopes in staying at home alone to wait for my family, I went out and joined the crowds of people who were still running to somewhere seeking shelter! ...
To make sure my family was alright, I went to my father’s uncle’s home, that my dad used to always go to whenever something dangerous happened. I found my family there, and everyone was scared except my dad who was so mad at me! Well, he slapped me on my face asking me why I did not pick up the phone when he called me. I asked him why he did not take me with him when they fled, telling him that my phone’s battery was dead.
“I wanted you to be a man, so I left you alone at home. Well, in this war, I shouldn’t have done this!” Dad said, and then hugged me. I was and am still proud of my dad, who wanted me to be a man even during the bad situations.His father left him at home during bombings that the youth claims left bodies of dozens of women and children on the street (there were no airstrikes of that type in Gaza in 2014)  - in order to teach him to be a man? And he's proud of that?

(full article online)

Another darling peace project where only one side wants peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

All people have a history – the only real question is how far back it goes and what is in it. The Palestinians would have you believe that they are the predecessors of all. It’s a matter of pride. In their twisted and desperate attempt to create a history of magnificent proportions, they find they are sadly lacking. What can they do? The earth doesn’t lie even if they do and so they…acquire…yes…they acquire an ancient history.

Here is an ancient coin (circa 1927) that “proves” Palestinian history because of the Arabic and the word “Palestine”.






Of course, the coin also has Hebrew and English and was minted by the British recognizing the three languages spoken in the area at the time – Hebrew by the Jews, Arabic by the Arab inhabitants (not necessarily Palestinians since both Jews and Arabs were referred to as Palestinians since they lived in the British Mandated Palestine), and English for the British occupiers. Note that the Hebrew says “Palestine” followed by two Hebrew letters (א”י) which is an abbreviation for Eretz Yisrael – the land of Israel).






And here is an ancient Jewish coin that dates back to the Roman period over 2,000 years ago on which the name of our land, “Judea” is inscribed. One point for the Jews on the coin battle.

(full article online)

The Narrative of Palestine


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> This recent post from a young man in Gaza talking about the 2014 war inadvertently shows the huge moral divide between Palestinians and Israelis. he describes what happens after he was woken up by a nearby airstrike in a story that is almost certainly peppered with lies:
> I looked around myself in that room to wake my sleeping family up, but I found no one! The door of the room was open, and everyone was out. I rushed to the hall of the home and no one was there. I looked into the kitchen and the other rooms, but I realized I was left alone.
> Having no hopes in staying at home alone to wait for my family, I went out and joined the crowds of people who were still running to somewhere seeking shelter! ...
> To make sure my family was alright, I went to my father’s uncle’s home, that my dad used to always go to whenever something dangerous happened. I found my family there, and everyone was scared except my dad who was so mad at me! Well, he slapped me on my face asking me why I did not pick up the phone when he called me. I asked him why he did not take me with him when they fled, telling him that my phone’s battery was dead.
> “I wanted you to be a man, so I left you alone at home. Well, in this war, I shouldn’t have done this!” Dad said, and then hugged me. I was and am still proud of my dad, who wanted me to be a man even during the bad situations.His father left him at home during bombings that the youth claims left bodies of dozens of women and children on the street (there were no airstrikes of that type in Gaza in 2014)  - in order to teach him to be a man? And he's proud of that?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Another darling peace project where only one side wants peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



WHAT THE....??

I was shouting so much at my uncle when he refused to go to the bomb shelter.
Dragged him in. No question about it - not on my watch.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pay No Mind To The Fake Ruckus About a Phony Israel Anti-Boycott Law


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Review of “Indoctrinating Our Youth: How a U.S. Public School Curriculum Skews the Arab-Israeli Conflict and Islam”

(full article online)

Case study: Biased curriculum on Israel and Islam in a Massachusetts school system


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAA submits complaints about Al Quds Day to the Charity Commission and police


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/are-jews-an-ethnic-minority-the-bbc-doesn-t-think-so-1.441775


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Israel for the first time, Yazidi genocide survivor Nadia Murad Basee explains why her experience and Jewish suffering during the Holocaust are intertwined.

(full article online)

Yazidi genocide survivor: 'Jews are an example for us'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kogan is not the first to complain. A year ago, an Israeli tourist posted in the travel website Trip Advisor that Israelis were marked with purple bracelets given only to them. 

"This is dangerous for security," he wrote.

Kogan later complained to the Foreign Ministry, which responded: "It is bizarre that Israelis are marked with a purple bracelet, very reminiscent of the Star of David on the clothing of Jews during the Second World War. ... The Tourism Ministry is that which should be involved."

Kogan tried to obtain a response from the hotel, which he said pointed a finger at the tourism company Kanfei Meshek, the provider that organizes the vacation in the hotel. The company issued a statement in response saying, "We have nothing to do with this matter of internal arrangements within the hotel, and we certainly did not ask the hotel to mark the fact that the guests are Israeli."

The Foreign Ministry issued a statement saying the practice is "despicable and shocking. The Israeli Embassy will work to cancel the marking immediately."

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Israelis outraged at being 'marked' at Romanian resort


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Friday July 21st pre-planned rioting took place in Jerusalem as well as at additional locations after yet another ‘Day of Rage’ had been called by Palestinian leaders. The BBC News website covered the day’s events in two reports – one written and one filmed.

The filmed report by Yolande Knell is titled “Clashes in Bethlehem over holy site” and its synopsis links to the written report, telling viewers that “_t follows tension over the place known to Muslims as the Haram al-Sharif, and to Jews as the Temple Mount”.

In the first part of that report Knell describes the Israeli security forces’ response to what she terms “protests”.

Knell: “Now those unusual prayers are turned into protests very quickly. Already there’s been skunk water fired – a very stinky liquid – by the soldiers. They’re using stun grenades and tear gas as well.”

After the caption “How did we get here?” appears on screen, the report then goes on to show footage apparently filmed some time earlier, with Knell telling BBC audiences that:

Knell: “Palestinian worshippers across the West Bank aren’t praying inside their mosques today but they’ve come outside. Here in Bethlehem they’re on the streets, under the hot sun with their prayer mats. And this is a very symbolically important location because just along there, that’s the road to Jerusalem and it’s now blocked by Israel’s separation wall. You can see the Israeli military watchtower that’s just over there.”

Knell refrains from informing viewers that the anti-terrorist fence (which of course has nothing at all to do with the story she is supposedly reporting) had to be constructed because of Palestinian terrorism. Her claim that the road to Jerusalem is “blocked” is misleading: the checkpoint there is open 24 hours a day. She then goes on to uncritically parrot Palestinian messaging.

(full article online)

BBC reporting on Jerusalem violence low on background, high on messaging_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, tell us you are joking with the above.
> 
> It has been pro Israel speakers who have been protested against to the point that the events get cancelled.
> Jewish Students are constantly harassed and attacked and intimidated.
> 
> And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS  antisemitism.
> 
> I am hearing a lot of Noise coming from you and no discussion.
> Endless bellyaching about Israel's existence (oops, it does not exist for you) and its RIGHT to defend itself from those who have declared war against it and against all Jews since 1920.
> 
> Actually, a war against all Jews since about 1900 years ago.
> It just does not change, it simply EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You base your opinion on false premise.  It was the Palestinians who were at home peacefully minding their own business when the colonists came down from Europe to take over their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians never had a country.  It was Ottoman ruled land for the last seven centuries at least, and then taken over by the British And allies  who defeated the Germans and Ottoman Turks after World War One.
Click to expand...

Not true. The territory was ceded to the state of Palestine and the Palestinians became its citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Israel haters groups response to anti-Semitism at SFSU  "But we're the victims"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, the standard list of assholes who always play the antisemite card whenever anyone criticizes Israel's policies. It is just another bogus claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right, you aren't just "critiquing the Israeli govt polices."  If that was the case, since Israel is a democracy with freedom of press, there are plenty of Israelis both left and right that criticize Israel all the time.
> 
> You in the other hand are a Hamas terrorist supporter who wants the state of Israel to be totally dismantled and the Jews to leave, to be replaced by the Islamic Caliphate of Palestine. That of course will never happen, but if that isn't blatant antisemtism I don't know what is.
Click to expand...

Except that your basic premise is not true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE.  Only NOISE.  Does anyone care to discuss what is written in the articles instead of totally dismissing them?
> 
> How about it?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, for starters, criticizing any government policy is not antisemitism. And virtually everything on campus swirls around Israeli policies. Unfortunately the antisemitism label is thrown around to anyone criticizing Israel or promoting Palestinian rights.
> 
> Any student group who invites a speaker or hosts another event should be allowed to do so without external interference. Unfortunately, Palestine advocates have a lot of problems with external interference.
> 
> There does not seem to be clear cut rules for speaking events.
> 
> Outside protests are fine as long as they do not restrict access to the facility.
> Shouting down a speaker should not be permitted. If somebody wants to get up there and make an ass of himself he should be allowed to do so. The speaker has the right to speak and the people have the right to hear.
> 
> Messages on clothing, and signs or banners at the back or side of the room should be OK. Anything that does not restrict the view of the presentation.
> I don't think you would disagree with me on any of these points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, tell us you are joking with the above.
> 
> It has been pro Israel speakers who have been protested against to the point that the events get cancelled.
> Jewish Students are constantly harassed and attacked and intimidated.
> 
> And never mind that you are gutless to specify WHICH Israeli policies you are against.
> 
> Being against ALL Israeli policies to protect the nation and its inhabitants IS  antisemitism.
> 
> I am hearing a lot of Noise coming from you and no discussion.
> Endless bellyaching about Israel's existence (oops, it does not exist for you) and its RIGHT to defend itself from those who have declared war against it and against all Jews since 1920.
> 
> Actually, a war against all Jews since about 1900 years ago.
> It just does not change, it simply EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You base your opinion on false premise.  It was the Palestinians who were at home peacefully minding their own business when the colonists came down from Europe to take over their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians never had a country.  It was Ottoman ruled land for the last seven centuries at least, and then taken over by the British And allies  who defeated the Germans and Ottoman Turks after World War One.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. The territory was ceded to the state of Palestine and the Palestinians became its citizens.
Click to expand...


Tinmore's _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land._


----------



## Hollie

I really don't understand the reasoning for referring to Islamic nut bars as "radical"

If the "radical" vitriol uttered by the Death Cults' mufti’s, Sheiks, Imams, Ayatollahs, Emirs, etc. announcing gee-had against the infidels were nothing more than just an occassional lone voice in the great Islamic ideological wilderness that would be one thing. But let’s be honest, Bali, Madrid, Spain, New York, London, Darfur, etc., etc., are not just _isolated incidents_™ and neither is the muhammedans gee-had.

How is it that non-muhammedans don't understand that the continued infidel killing / Jew hating / kuffar vilifying hatred that is so much a part of Islam is.... you know... so much a part of Islam. 

Islamic leaders like the good sheik 'al-" are just pious muhammud worshippers following the doctrinal elements of their beliefs. Any reasonable person can listen to their rantings and come to conclusions about the ideology. 



*Radical cleric calls for 'Islamic war' for Jerusalem*
Sheikh Yusuf al-Qaradawi says the confrontation with Israel on the Temple Mount should be defined as a religious campaign.

Radical cleric calls for 'Islamic war' for Jerusalem

Sheikh Yusuf al-Qaradawi, head of the Association of Muslim Scholars and a senior member of the Muslim Brotherhood, said on Sunday that the confrontation with Israel on the Temple Mount should be defined as a religious campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas the hypocrite - and his silent approval of Palestinian terror - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear Spain: Want To Attract Jews? You’re Doing It Wrong.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the other hand, a Lebanese newspaper has a very sympathetic article about how Arabs have been desecrating a Jewish cemetery in Lebanon, and using it as a trash dump. The few remaining Jews in Lebanon have complained to the police and to the prime minister, but they ignore their pleas.

(full article online)

Today's antisemitism in Arab media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Musical Traditions of Uganda’s Abayudaya Jewish Community


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meanwhile, there is another Zionist plot to deal with:

" A Times of Israel correspondent outside the compound said worshipers were remaining outside and police and Palestinian protesters were gearing up for another tense round of afternoon prayers in Jerusalem’s Old City.
Some 100 worshipers gathered next to the Lions Gate, outside of where the metal detectors had stood, in preparation for the prayers which they said would again not take place on the Temple Mount in protest of security measures.
Salah Abu Agrafa, who came for prayers with his two young sons, told The Times of Israel that the new security arrangements “defiled the holy site,” and he would only go on the Mount once the Waqf decided it was okay.
“This is not a victory for us,” he said. “They took away the metal detectors, but they replaced them with X-ray cameras that can look at our women naked.”Those salacious Jews, always coming up with new ways to humiliate virtuous Muslim women."

------------

You don't need X-ray cameras, Salah! You can see through your women's clothes today! And I bet that lots of the types of Muslims who grope their covered women in crowds in Egypt and elsewhere already have these cameras and eagerly peer behind the burqa.

(full article online)

The Waqf power play and the Zionist desire to see naked Muslim women ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]

Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> [Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]
> 
> Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital


Sounds like a good article. From your own link...

King Solomon’s gold mines, which the Bible says helped him store wealth amounting to more than £2.3 trillion, are a complete myth, _historian*s*_ believe. The biblical ruler is said to have accumulated 500 tons of pure gold from the mines, but _expert*s*_ now say the pot of wealth is unlikely to have ever existed. _Historian*s*_ claim the Old Testament King’s story has been misinterpreted and *King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh. *

*Ralph Ellis, a British historian and author, said finding his lost mines is “about as likely as taking a dip in the Fountain of Youth”. The expert spent 20 years researching the leader in a bid to uncover his hidden wealth, which he now believes never existed*.

“According to the Bible, King Solomon was staggeringly wealthy,” he said.

“Yet successive generations of theologians and archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land looking for his capital city, palace, temple and wealth without any success.

All of that is TRUE!


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]
> 
> Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good article. From your own link...
> 
> King Solomon’s gold mines, which the Bible says helped him store wealth amounting to more than £2.3 trillion, are a complete myth, _historian*s*_ believe. The biblical ruler is said to have accumulated 500 tons of pure gold from the mines, but _expert*s*_ now say the pot of wealth is unlikely to have ever existed. _Historian*s*_ claim the Old Testament King’s story has been misinterpreted and *King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh. *
> 
> *Ralph Ellis, a British historian and author, said finding his lost mines is “about as likely as taking a dip in the Fountain of Youth”. The expert spent 20 years researching the leader in a bid to uncover his hidden wealth, which he now believes never existed*.
> 
> “According to the Bible, King Solomon was staggeringly wealthy,” he said.
> 
> “Yet successive generations of theologians and archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land looking for his capital city, palace, temple and wealth without any success.
> 
> All of that is TRUE!
Click to expand...


In Louie's Nazi World everything which contradicts Judaism, Jews and Israel is "True".

Ralph Ellis showed no proof of one word he said.  He simply revised history.

But it is all Louie the Nazi needs.

Whichever world Louie comes from, if his ancestors myths were to be revised out of hatred, and the need to destroy that people, their culture and their history.....what would Louie do?


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]
> 
> Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good article. From your own link...
> 
> King Solomon’s gold mines, which the Bible says helped him store wealth amounting to more than £2.3 trillion, are a complete myth, _historian*s*_ believe. The biblical ruler is said to have accumulated 500 tons of pure gold from the mines, but _expert*s*_ now say the pot of wealth is unlikely to have ever existed. _Historian*s*_ claim the Old Testament King’s story has been misinterpreted and *King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh. *
> 
> *Ralph Ellis, a British historian and author, said finding his lost mines is “about as likely as taking a dip in the Fountain of Youth”. The expert spent 20 years researching the leader in a bid to uncover his hidden wealth, which he now believes never existed*.
> 
> “According to the Bible, King Solomon was staggeringly wealthy,” he said.
> 
> “Yet successive generations of theologians and archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land looking for his capital city, palace, temple and wealth without any success.
> 
> All of that is TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Louie's Nazi World everything which contradicts Judaism, Jews and Israel is "True".
> 
> Ralph Ellis showed no proof of one word he said.  He simply revised history.
> 
> But it is all Louie the Nazi needs.
> 
> Whichever world Louie comes from, if his ancestors myths were to be revised out of hatred, and the need to destroy that people, their culture and their history.....what would Louie do?
Click to expand...

Read your own link. None of the claims were the least bit outrageous. You are just butthurt because you posted it, LOL.


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]
> 
> Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good article. From your own link...
> 
> King Solomon’s gold mines, which the Bible says helped him store wealth amounting to more than £2.3 trillion, are a complete myth, _historian*s*_ believe. The biblical ruler is said to have accumulated 500 tons of pure gold from the mines, but _expert*s*_ now say the pot of wealth is unlikely to have ever existed. _Historian*s*_ claim the Old Testament King’s story has been misinterpreted and *King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh. *
> 
> *Ralph Ellis, a British historian and author, said finding his lost mines is “about as likely as taking a dip in the Fountain of Youth”. The expert spent 20 years researching the leader in a bid to uncover his hidden wealth, which he now believes never existed*.
> 
> “According to the Bible, King Solomon was staggeringly wealthy,” he said.
> 
> “Yet successive generations of theologians and archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land looking for his capital city, palace, temple and wealth without any success.
> 
> All of that is TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Louie's Nazi World everything which contradicts Judaism, Jews and Israel is "True".
> 
> Ralph Ellis showed no proof of one word he said.  He simply revised history.
> 
> But it is all Louie the Nazi needs.
> 
> Whichever world Louie comes from, if his ancestors myths were to be revised out of hatred, and the need to destroy that people, their culture and their history.....what would Louie do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your own link. None of the claims were the least bit outrageous. You are just butthurt because you posted it, LOL.
Click to expand...


YOU did not read the link, at least not all of it.

Here is the part you did not care for:

"However, as the article eventually indicates, there’s only one “expert” who makes these claims. His name is Ralph Ellis, a fringe revisionist religious historian. Ellis once wrote a book claiming Jesus Christ was actually King of Edessa, a theory mocked by a respected biblical scholar as “wacky” and “completely beyond the realms of scholarly debate”."


-------
Let us analyze :

One expert only: Ralph Ellis
Same Ralph Ellis who once wrote a book claiming Jesus Christ was actually King of Edessa, a theory mocked by a respectable biblical scholar as wacky.........


Proof of anything he says about King Solomon?
Non existant.

Proof of anything he says about Jesus Christ, or anything else he says about anything?
Non existant.

Theories are a dime a Zillion.

They are not worth even one dime if no proof is provided, as Ellis and you have not, about anything you say.

Claims, theories do not any fact make.

But you will hold on to anything for dear life to delegitimize anything and everything about Judaism, Jews and Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Since 1948, some people have nothing else to do but "know" history.]
> 
> Indy legitimises bizarre claim that Jerusalem was NOT the ancient Jewish capital
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good article. From your own link...
> 
> King Solomon’s gold mines, which the Bible says helped him store wealth amounting to more than £2.3 trillion, are a complete myth, _historian*s*_ believe. The biblical ruler is said to have accumulated 500 tons of pure gold from the mines, but _expert*s*_ now say the pot of wealth is unlikely to have ever existed. _Historian*s*_ claim the Old Testament King’s story has been misinterpreted and *King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh. *
> 
> *Ralph Ellis, a British historian and author, said finding his lost mines is “about as likely as taking a dip in the Fountain of Youth”. The expert spent 20 years researching the leader in a bid to uncover his hidden wealth, which he now believes never existed*.
> 
> “According to the Bible, King Solomon was staggeringly wealthy,” he said.
> 
> “Yet successive generations of theologians and archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land looking for his capital city, palace, temple and wealth without any success.
> 
> All of that is TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Louie's Nazi World everything which contradicts Judaism, Jews and Israel is "True".
> 
> Ralph Ellis showed no proof of one word he said.  He simply revised history.
> 
> But it is all Louie the Nazi needs.
> 
> Whichever world Louie comes from, if his ancestors myths were to be revised out of hatred, and the need to destroy that people, their culture and their history.....what would Louie do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your own link. None of the claims were the least bit outrageous. You are just butthurt because you posted it, LOL.
Click to expand...


I like the last part of the article even better.  The part you really want to bury 60 feet under:

"Ellis’s claim in _The Independent_ that “archaeologists have scoured the Holy Land” yet failed to find evidence of Solomon’s mines ignores widely reported archaeological discoveries in 2013 and 2017 demonstrating that the mines in question did indeed originate during the reign of King Solomon.

His even more bizarre assertion that Jerusalem was never the ancient Jewish capital contradicts all theknown historical and archaeological evidence that it was the capital for roughly 400 years, beginningaround 1000 BCE when King David conquered the city, and of course ignores the First and Second Temples. The Indy journalist also uncritically cites Ellis’s claim that “King Solomon was in fact an Egyptian Pharaoh”.

We’ve fisked a lot of false claims about Israel at the Indy, but the decision by editors to publish an article based entirely on the ahistorical, revisionist views of a one discredited, fringe “scholar” is truly baffling."


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a Twitter exchange yesterday, Sarah Leah Whitson of Human Rights Watch responded to Ron Kampeas of JTA defending why HRW never condemns incitement by Palestinian leaders:





Can you imagine HRW ever suggesting that stabbing people to death while eating dinner might be a reasonable result of feeling rage at their government?

Can you imagine HRW ever suggesting that anyone but Palestinians are motivated to murder because of they've been treated "brutally."?

Can Sarah Leah Whitson point to a single moment in the murderer's life that would justify his murdering a family, or is the very idea of "occupation" by Israel so obviously a reason to murder that one doesn't need anything more specific?

This is HRW bias in a nutshell.

Human Rights Watch suggests that maybe Jews are murdered because of their brutality ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Speaking of TWITTER, LOL:





There is no doubt about it, this became a political PR nightmare the moment the hashtag became known to many people. Below, some of the questions, before the site was closed down very rapidly. Please enjoy some of the love put forth to Mr. Satanyahu.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Speaking of TWITTER, LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt about it, this became a political PR nightmare the moment the hashtag became known to many people. Below, some of the questions, before the site was closed down very rapidly. Please enjoy some of the love put forth to Mr. Satanyahu.



Other than spam another thread, why cut and paste all that nonsense across multiple threads?


----------



## Hollie

*Fatah: "With our blood we will thwart the Zionists' plans" - PMW Bulletins

Fatah:
"With our blood we will thwart the Zionists' plans
#No_to_the_cameras"

Even though Israel today is removing the metal detectors from the entrances to the Temple Mount, which were placed following a terror attack there on July 14, 2017, in which 2 Israelis were murdered, Abbas' Fatah Movement is still protesting against Israel's security measures and vowing to "thwart the Zionists' plans" with "our blood":



*
What the fatah franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc., really means is:

"With our blood _the blood of the vacant minded islamo-bots we can convince to die for our self-gratification_ we will thwart the Zionists' plans
#No_to_the_cameras"

Oh no. Not "The Cameras".


It really is remarkable how Islamic terrorists can whip a population of uneducated retrogrades into such a froth.

The Islam - legions of wannabe "Islamic rage boys"


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

So, who is taking Abbas's threats to suspend security cooperation with Israel seriously? Not Israel, not the Americans, and certainly not many Palestinians. Abbas is caught between two bad places -- both of his very own making. On the one hand, he knows that security cooperation with Israel is his only insurance policy to remain in power and alive. On the other hand, Abbas is acutely aware of his status among many Palestinians, who would be more than happy to replace him with someone more... to their taste.


Palestinian intelligence chief Majed Faraj's message was directed to the Israeli public with the goal of pressuring the Israeli government and Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu to cave in to Palestinian threats and remove the metal detectors. This is why Faraj chose an Israeli journalist who is known to be sympathetic to Abbas and the Palestinian Authority (PA) leadership. Faraj and his boss -- Abbas -- wanted to scare the Israeli public and turn them against Netanyahu by telling them that Palestinians will stop security coordination with Israel unless the metal detectors were removed.


Abbas is still playing his old game. Out of one side of his mouth he claimed a desire for a peaceful solution to the metal detectors crisis, and out of the other side, he egged his people on to murder more and more Israelis. As it turns out, whether security coordination is "sacred" or "suspended," Abbas is in it for one person only: himself.

(full article online)

Palestinians: Abbas's Security Doubletalk


----------



## Hollie

Here's more of the wholesome goodness that defines the Arab-Moslem Death Cult.

There's a shared pathology that afflicts worshippers of an arab warlord and his partner, "Allah".



Palestinians, Mother of Terrorist, Celebrate Slaughter Of Jewish Family


A Palestinian mother extolled her 19-year old son’s “accomplishment” in the name of Allah. She exclaimed:  “Praise Allah. I am proud of my son. May Allah be pleased with him.” The mother was not celebrating her son’s graduation, new job, marriage, fatherhood or some other life-affirming event. Rather, she was celebrating the deaths that her terrorist offspring, Omar al-Abed, brought to a Jewish family on July 21st.  The family was about to sit down for a Sabbath dinner and to celebrate the birth of a grandson that same day when the Palestinian terrorist prodigy invaded the family’s home. Wielding a knife, he proceeded to kill a grandfather, his daughter and his son, and to seriously wound the grandmother. The massacre ended only after a neighbor, who belongs to an elite IDF unit and was home on leave, heard cries for help from the house and shot the terrorist. Al-Abed was eventually handcuffed and taken to a hospital for treatment of his wounds.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Days before Tisha B'Av fast, excavation unearths artifacts from Kingdom of Judea in 1st Temple period - and evidence of city's destruction.

(full article online)

Watch: Evidence of Babylonian destruction of Jerusalem found


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word pogrom comes from a Russian word meaning “to destroy, to wreak havoc, to demolish violently.” The term was first used to refer to outbreaks of anti-Jewish violence by non-Jewish street mobs in the Russian Empire from 1881–1884. Pogroms continued to occur in the early 20th century and during and immediately after World War II in Eastern Europe, Germany and beyond. Historian John Klier notes that “By the twentieth century, the word ‘pogrom’ had become a generic term in English for all forms of collective violence directed against Jews,” including incidents that predated the term, and later was also applied to similar violence against other ethnic minorities.

(full article online)

What Were Pogroms? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Which came first?  Solomon's Temple or the Al Aqsa Mosque?  Golly gee, is it actually possible the Muslim Palestinians stole this land from the native Jews?


----------



## Hollie

Arab-Moslem Death Cult "Mother of the year" nominee. 


Mother of Palestinian murderer of three arrested for incitement

The mother of the Palestinian terrorist who killed three Israelis as they sat at their Shabbat table was arrested for incitement.

Israeli troops arrested Ibtisam al-Abed on Monday night, the Israel Defence Forces said. She is accused of “aggravated incitement” against Jews.

Following the attack Friday night by her son Omar, 19, in the West Bank settlement of Halamish, al-Abed said in a statement captured on video and widely distributed on social media, “Praise Allah, I am proud of my son. May Allah be pleased with him.”

On Monday, the al-Abed family hosted guests and al-Abed handed out sweets. The IDF said she “called for attacks on Jews.”

Omar al-Abed, 19, from the nearby Palestinian village of Kobar, was shot and injured during the attack, in which he stabbed to death three members of one family who were together to celebrate the birth of a grandson.




Lovely, lovely people those islamic Death Cultists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> On the one hand, he knows that security cooperation with Israel is his only insurance policy to remain in power and alive. On the other hand, Abbas is acutely aware of his status among many Palestinians, who would be more than happy to replace him with someone more... to their taste.


Indeed, Abbas works for Israel. If he stops, he is out of a job.

Not to mention getting busted for treason when he gets out from under the US wing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the one hand, he knows that security cooperation with Israel is his only insurance policy to remain in power and alive. On the other hand, Abbas is acutely aware of his status among many Palestinians, who would be more than happy to replace him with someone more... to their taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Abbas works for Israel. If he stops, he is out of a job.
> 
> Not to mention getting busted for treason when he gets out from under the US wing.
Click to expand...

Indeed, conspiracy theories do indeed make convenient, albeit laughable excuses for the typical Arab-Moslem totalitarian dystopia. 

Indeed.


----------



## Hollie

One of the key elements in the maintenance of totalitarianism is the construction of an external enemy. The inventor of Islamism knew this and used non-islamics as the "enemies of islam". 

Revulsion for Jews and Christians (and those of any competing faiths, even the "wrong king" of Islamics), is a core component of Islamic ideology and that ideology of hate burns today as it did when Islamism was first invented.
*


Abbas encourages Palestinians 
to keep rioting in Jerusalem:

Abbas encourages Palestinians to keep rioting in Jerusalem - PMW Bulletins*

*"We are with you in all that you have done 
and are still doing... you are causing us pride"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shlomi Eldar disagrees, writing on July 20 that Abbas really wanted to avoid all of these riots and that Fatah militant leaders have been acting independently and forced Abbas' hand.

If that is true, then since July 19 Abbas is not a leader but a puppet - and an enthusiastic one at that, as he is the one who has been inflaming tensions with his statements. Abbas is the one who decided to end security cooperation with Israel, not Fatah. Yet Abbas is still the head of Fatah and these groups nominally report to him, and based on the stories this week they seek his permission to riot.

At best Abbas has no control over anything and goes along with his most extreme, violent factions in order to remain in power. which means that anyone relying on Abbas to help bring peace is being dangerously naive.

At worst, Abbas is acting like Arafat, using these terror groups that report to him as a means to foment violence while maintaining the fiction of his own antipathy towards violence.

The media might not be noticing this yet, but you can be sure that Western intelligence agencies are quite aware of Abbas' double game in pretending to be peaceful while directing or allowing terror groups to act violently, a game has already seen deadly results.

(full article online)

Abbas gave direct orders to his own terror group to foment violence ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The government is under pressure by deputies because it allowed the Israeli killer to leave,” he said, stressing that the decision had to be taken in this way out of *Jordan’s commitments to international conventions*. 

["_Jordan sees Israeli reactions to embassy case ‘absurd’_", *Jordan Times*, July 26, 2017]Interesting ideas, and some striking expressions that we highlighted. Now we have some questions for Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi.





Does he, and do any of his advisers, consider that the statements bolded in the quoted piece ought to be taken seriously? Or are we to assume this article, along with its self-justifying expressions of utter devotion to treaties, justice, international practices and high standards of morality, is for domestic Jordanian consumption only?

These are deliberately pointed questions given what we know about the brazenly unlawful way the Jordan government has dealt with the case of a confessed murderer and FBI Most Wanted Terrorist by the name of Ahlam Tamimi.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 26-Jul-17: We listened carefully to Jordan's minister and we have 10 questions


----------



## Sixties Fan

There were many seminal moments in the founding of the State of Israel, but perhaps none was as well-known — or misconstrued — as the sending back of the immigrant ship Exodus 1947.

Now, 70 years later, efforts are being made to learn and understand the historical episode — the courage and determination of the 4,515 Holocaust survivors, including 655 children, who reached the Promised Land in an unarmed ship only to be forced back to Germany by the British army before they could disembark. The events turned the tide of public opinion in favor of the creation of a Jewish state.

Ironically, what gave the ship its lasting fame — the Leon Uris bestseller “Exodus” and the Paul Newman film based on it — also served to grossly distort the facts. In reality, the British didn’t capitulate as they did on the big screen, but chose to make an example of the passengers of the Exodus.

(full article online)

In pictures, the 70th anniversary of the SS Exodus in Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 40 thieves endless career ]

Authorities disconnect stolen water pipelines to Area B


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestine News Network, which is funded by the Holy Land Christian Ecumenical Foundation among others, has an article - by a lawyer -about how any security measures Israel takes in Jerusalem are against international law.

The author, Samir Dweikat, has three points, each one more ridiculous than the last.

The first is that international law guarantees freedom of religion. Muslims have always been so willing to allow other religions to practice under benevolent Muslim rule. The Jews, however (and he always says Jews and not "Zionists")  "did not respect this and kept Jerusalem and the Al-Aqsa Mosque locked up with false arguments about their false history."

We all know how tolerant the Jordanians were towards the Jews and synagogues and cemeteries in Jerusalem when they controlled it.

The second point is that metal detectors, like the ones at the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, prove that Jews do not respect themselves and human rules. "Jews are like stray animals." Yes, that's what he says.

His third point is that Jews will never give Palestinians a state. Only violent actions got the Jews to remove the metal detectors, and that type of "resistance" is what is necessary until the "liberation of Palestine."

I can't quite find the citations of international law here, but I'm sure it is there somewhere.

Palestinian media: "Jews are stray animals" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan has decided not to allow the return to Jordan of the Israeli Ambassador to Amman and her staff until the security official who shot and killed an attacking terrorist at the Embassy compound is tried in Israeli court, according to the Jordanian paper _al-Rad._

Israel has not responded to the report.

On Monday night, the Israeli Ambassador to Amman returned to Israel with the rest of her staff, including the security official in question, within the framework of agreements between the King of Jordan and Prime Minister Netanyahu.

On Wednesday, Deputy Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely told _Arutz Sheva_ that there was “no doubt” that the security official would be returned to his position at the Embassy.

“We want the entire staff to return to their positions. He did excellent work. Defending life sometimes entails killing a terrorist.”

“What I see at this point as our goal is that the whole staff returns to full functioning as soon as possible. That’s our approach,” she emphasized.

Jordan sets conditions for return of Israeli Embassy staff


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The following aired on Israel’s Channel 2 a few days ago. It is quite extraordinary, but also mandatory viewing for anyone wanting to know the truth about this conflict.

Meet Sheikh Muhammad Jaber, an ex Hamas terrorist who saw the light and now preaches peace, even though it endangers his life. Note in particular what he says about the kindness of IDF soldiers he encountered, the incitement palestinian children are subjected to, their antisemitism, and what the palestinian man at the end says.

Note: this is edited from the full report shown here, solely because I did not have time to translate the entire report. Ensure captions are enabled to see the English subtitles.


MUST WATCH: The Ex-Hamas Radical Who Now Preaches Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has long been obvious that left-wing anti-Semitism is a problem and that an overwhelming abhorrence of Israel often blurs into a generalized anger toward Jews. Organizers of both the Dyke March and the SlutWalk have not discovered the praxis of intersectionality; they have merely dressed up their bigotry in updated argot. Their anti-Semitism is not academic or novel but almost depressingly familiar, and we do not need to overhaul the progressive worldview to address it. We need only remind ourselves that anyone who would hold Jews to a different, higher standard is anti-Semitic, full stop. Whether it happens at a far-left march or an alt-right convention, the creation of special rules for Jews is irrational and wrong. By creating a stringent litmus test for openly Jewish demonstrators, the Dyke March and SlutWalk did not protect the oppressed. They became the oppressors.

(full article online)

Progressive Groups’ Banning of Star of David Flags Isn’t Anti-Zionism. It’s Anti-Semitism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Churchill, Hitler and Islam


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Churchill, Hitler and Islam



And that has what to do with anything?  Just another reason to bash Islam?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill, Hitler and Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what to do with anything?  Just another reason to bash Islam?
Click to expand...


Islam does not need to be bashed.
Islam is Islam.  It is self explanatory.  Always has been.

What connects the three, basically England, Hitler's Germany and Islam, is what they all did against the Jews and against the possible creation of the State of Israel.

Churchil could see what Hitler and Islam were about.  But unfortunately he may not have been able to do anything about what England decided to make of the Mandate for Palestine, which helped Hitler and Islam to kill as many Jews as they could between 1920 and 1945.

Or what the Nazi Arab sympathizers finally did, in Iraq in 1941, or in 1951. Need I repeat what happened in those years?  Because of some Muslims hatred of Jews, and their attempt to destroy Israel?

I don't know how best to describe what that article basically says, at least to me.


----------



## montelatici

*"State Department finds Israel a ‘driver of violence’ – Israel partisans furious, demand Tillerson resign*

*“Continued drivers of violence included a lack of hope in achieving Palestinian statehood, Israeli settlement construction in the West Bank, settler violence against Palestinians in the West Bank, the perception that the Israeli government was changing the status quo on the Haram Al Sharif/Temple Mount, and IDF tactics that the Palestinians considered overly aggressive.

“The PA has taken significant steps during President Abbas’ tenure (2005 to date) to ensure that official institutions in the West Bank under its control do not create or disseminate content that incites violence.”

State Department finds Israel a ‘driver of violence’ – Israel partisans furious, demand Tillerson resign*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs resumed violence in the Old City of Jerusalem on Friday as soon as midday Islamic prayers ended at the Al Aqsa Mosque in the Temple Mount compound. According to the Islamic Waqf Authority, 10,000 Muslims were present in the mosque for prayers.

Demonstrators were hurling rocks at Israeli security personnel in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Wadi Joz. Police responded with stun grenades. Four of the rioters were injured.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...es-in-jerusalem-near-temple-mount/2017/07/28/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Only one problem: the Children of Israel never conquered Sidon, or many other Canaanite cities, nor did they destroy the Canaanites - according to the Bible.

God indeed commanded the destruction of the Canaanites (Deuteronomy 20:17) but the beginning of Judges shows that it never happened (NIV translation, easier to understand than JPS)

" 27 But Manasseh did not drive out the people of Beth Shan or Taanach or Dor or Ibleam or Megiddo and their surrounding settlements, for the Canaanites were determined to live in that land. 28 When Israel became strong, they pressed the Canaanites into forced labor but never drove them out completely. 29 Nor did Ephraim drive out the Canaanites living in Gezer, but the Canaanites continued to live there among them. 30Neither did Zebulun drive out the Canaanites living in Kitron or Nahalol, so these Canaanites lived among them, but Zebulun did subject them to forced labor. 31 Nor did Asher drive out those living in Akko or Sidon or Ahlab or Akzib or Helbah or Aphek or Rehob. 32 The Asherites lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land because they did not drive them out. 33 Neither did Naphtali drive out those living in Beth Shemesh or Beth Anath; but the Naphtalites too lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land, and those living in Beth Shemesh and Beth Anath became forced laborers for them. 34 The Amorites confined the Danites to the hill country, not allowing them to come down into the plain. 35 And the Amorites were determined also to hold out in Mount Heres, Aijalon and Shaalbim, but when the power of the tribes of Joseph increased, they too were pressed into forced labor.Indeed, David bought cedar trees from Sidon and Tyre to build the Temple. Queen Jezebel was the daughter of the king of Sidon and swayed her husband Ahab into worshiping false gods."
------------

All the study proved is that Sidon was never destroyed and today's Lebanese descended from ancient Phoenicians, which everyone pretty much knew already.

The DNA tests actually prove the Biblical account that the Israelites never conquered Sidon. These scientists had an agenda beyond science.

(full article online)

Scientists claim to disprove Biblical account of Canaanites - but they end up supporting it ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Jordan, which does not care about the non Hashemite Arabs, aka, the Palestinians, and is keeping a Peace Treaty out of self interest, does not have an issue with taking away Jordanian citizenship from Palestinian Arabs and helping with the incitement against any Jewish rights to the Temple Mount, Israel, or any other part where Jews are sovereign of their own land.  Yes, the Hashemites who got 77% of the Jewish Homeland in 1925 because the British government was so anti Jews, it chose to give most of the Mandate for Palestine to others who also hate Jews. Same Hashemites who attacked newly created Israel in 1948, took more Jewish land, and then tried again in 1967, only to lose the 1948 land to Israel. (There is justice there)  Go figure.  Notice how well educated for Peace with Israel so many Jordanians are.  Just as prepared as the Saudis, the PA Arabs, those who live in Gaza, in Egypt, in Lebanon, in Syria, well.......their words and actions say it all. ]

Hundreds of Jordanians held a protest near the Israeli embassy in Amman on Friday, calling on the government to shut it down and cancel the 1994 peace treaty with Israel.


Emerging from a nearby mosque following prayers, the protesters chanted “Death to Israel” and “No Zionist embassy on Jordanian soil,” an AFP correspondent said.

The protesters were also demanding justice for two Jordanian nationals killed by an Israeli embassy worker this week, including a 17-year-old who authorities said attacked the guard with a screwdriver.

(full article online)

Hundreds protest against Israel in Jordan, call to end peace treaty


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week’s stabbing and shooting incident at Israel’s embassy compound in Amman, the manner in which it was resolved, and the reactions on the street in Jordan say much about Israel’s current situation in the Mideast.

The neighboring governments – or at least some of them – need Israel, want its security and intelligence cooperation, and even appreciate what the country has to offer in the fight against their greater threats in the region: Iran and fanatical Islamic terrorism.


(full article online)

Needed by the rulers, hated by the people


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mahmoud Abbas' media is praising him for his "victory" over Israel, others are claiming that they are the ones who were instrumental in Israel's decision to take down the metal detectors outside the Temple Mount.

One of them is King Salman of Saudi Arabia, who took credit for the decision in a press release:

 PROTESTS and pressure from world leaders, led by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, forced Israel to remove all security measures at Al-Aqsa Mosque. The move felicitates the return of Palestinian worshipers to the mosque, in what may be a turning point in the two-week standoff.

King Salman had a telephonic conversation with several world leaders in order to resolve the Al-Aqsa Mosque impasse after Israel’s security measures last week.

During the calls, King Salman asserted the rights of Palestinian Muslims to access Al-Aqsa Mosque.According to a Royal Court statement issued on Thursday, King Salman’s communications with world leaders succeeded in resolving the Al-Aqsa confrontations.

The Saudi government contacted the US administration and urged it to facilitate the opening of Al-Aqsa Mosque to Muslims, and for allowing them the right to worship after restrictions on access to the mosque were imposed by Israeli forces, the Royal Court statement said.

The statement added that King Salman’s efforts have been successful in a way that contributed to restoring stability and provided reassurance to the worshipers. It helped safeguard their dignity and security.
-----------------

There are two messages here. One is the normal attempt by any national leader to make themselves look more important than they are by taking far more credit for world events than they deserve.

But the other is to downplay the political importance of Mahmoud Abbas.

A real ally would be sensitive to how a statement like this would play in the territories. King Salman doesn't really care.

Saudi king takes credit for Israel backing down on Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

*Hebrew University professor: Every 'settler' is a terrorist*

'By definition, every settler is a terrorist', says Dr. Amiram Goldblum in Facebook post libeling former Yesha Council leader.

Ofer Cassif, a member of the Hebrew University’s political science department, warned that Israel is “on a slippery slope to fascism”.

"There's not really much to argue about here," added Cassif. “I'm sure that if we were sitting... in the University of Freiburg in 1933, and there would be a professor who would dare to speak like I did, there, too, some of the students would say 'Well, that's your opinion'. Guys, no, it’s not. Just because something is hard for us to hear doesn't make it opinion."

Hebrew University professor: Every 'settler' is a terrorist


----------



## Hollie

It really does appear that the fatah franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc., is getting desperate for enrollees to its _murder / suicide for pay - early retirement for vacant minded Islamic terrorists_ program. They're apparently offering bonuses and incentives. How nice. 

The fatah Islamic terrorists are paying their minions to committ murder / suicide. 

I hope the Western nations financing this Islamic Death Cult madness will take notice. 

Palestinian Who Slaughtered Israeli Family to Receive $3,120/Month Reward From PA

*Palestinian Who Slaughtered Israeli Family to Receive $3,120/Month Reward From PA*

The family of Omar al-Abed, the knife-wielding Palestinian terrorist who brutally murdered three members of the Salomon family at Shabbat dinner on Friday, will enjoy a generous payment from the Palestinian Authority (PA) for the killing of Jews.

As a result of the PA’s program to pay Palestinians who commit terror attacks—sometimes termed the “Pay-for-Slay-Program”—the al-Abed family is expected to receive a monthly lifetime salary of $3,120, Liel Leibovitz reported Sunday for _Tablet Magazine_. This sum is typically given to terrorists who serve 30 years or more in prison.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This week’s stabbing and shooting incident at Israel’s embassy compound in Amman, the manner in which it was resolved, and the reactions on the street in Jordan say much about Israel’s current situation in the Mideast.
> 
> The neighboring governments – or at least some of them – need Israel, want its security and intelligence cooperation, and even appreciate what the country has to offer in the fight against their greater threats in the region: Iran and fanatical Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Needed by the rulers, hated by the people





Sixties Fan said:


> Needed by the rulers, hated by the people


Israel has always been supported by the criminal class.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[All because of "occupation"]

German supermarket terrorist was a Palestinian


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veteran U.S. diplomat Dennis Ross observed that "the thing that plagues the Palestinian ‎national movement more than anything else has been a historic preoccupation with ‎symbols, ‎not substance. Instead of building a state, the Palestinians would like to get a flag at ‎the U.N. ‎The day after they get a flag at the U.N., nothing changes."‎

Recent Palestinian maneuvers in UNESCO, known for its listing of World Heritage Sites, have followed this very pattern ‎of ‎dogged pursuit of symbolic victories that fail to improve the life of a single Palestinian ‎or ‎build the institutions essential for statehood. ‎

In October 2016, the executive board of UNESCO passed a resolution that disregarded ‎the ‎connection between Judaism and the Temple Mount ‎and sought to deny the Jewish link to ‎the Western Wall.

The move drew swift condemnation from UNESCO Director General Irina Bokova, ‎who was ‎at pains to distance herself from the resolution, asserting that "to deny, conceal or ‎erase any of ‎the Jewish, Christian or Muslim traditions undermines the integrity of the site ‎and runs ‎counter to the reasons that justified its inscription on the UNESCO World Heritage ‎list."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19551


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Veteran U.S. diplomat Dennis Ross observed that "the thing that plagues the Palestinian ‎national movement more than anything else has been a historic preoccupation with ‎symbols, ‎not substance. Instead of building a state, the Palestinians would like to get a flag at ‎the U.N. ‎The day after they get a flag at the U.N., nothing changes."‎
> 
> Recent Palestinian maneuvers in UNESCO, known for its listing of World Heritage Sites, have followed this very pattern ‎of ‎dogged pursuit of symbolic victories that fail to improve the life of a single Palestinian ‎or ‎build the institutions essential for statehood. ‎
> 
> In October 2016, the executive board of UNESCO passed a resolution that disregarded ‎the ‎connection between Judaism and the Temple Mount ‎and sought to deny the Jewish link to ‎the Western Wall.
> 
> The move drew swift condemnation from UNESCO Director General Irina Bokova, ‎who was ‎at pains to distance herself from the resolution, asserting that "to deny, conceal or ‎erase any of ‎the Jewish, Christian or Muslim traditions undermines the integrity of the site ‎and runs ‎counter to the reasons that justified its inscription on the UNESCO World Heritage ‎list."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19551


Why do you think that 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veteran U.S. diplomat Dennis Ross observed that "the thing that plagues the Palestinian ‎national movement more than anything else has been a historic preoccupation with ‎symbols, ‎not substance. Instead of building a state, the Palestinians would like to get a flag at ‎the U.N. ‎The day after they get a flag at the U.N., nothing changes."‎
> 
> Recent Palestinian maneuvers in UNESCO, known for its listing of World Heritage Sites, have followed this very pattern ‎of ‎dogged pursuit of symbolic victories that fail to improve the life of a single Palestinian ‎or ‎build the institutions essential for statehood. ‎
> 
> In October 2016, the executive board of UNESCO passed a resolution that disregarded ‎the ‎connection between Judaism and the Temple Mount ‎and sought to deny the Jewish link to ‎the Western Wall.
> 
> The move drew swift condemnation from UNESCO Director General Irina Bokova, ‎who was ‎at pains to distance herself from the resolution, asserting that "to deny, conceal or ‎erase any of ‎the Jewish, Christian or Muslim traditions undermines the integrity of the site ‎and runs ‎counter to the reasons that justified its inscription on the UNESCO World Heritage ‎list."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19551
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign?
Click to expand...


Who cares what 85% of Arabs-Moslems want? Absent the dictator Abbas, they'll find a way to install another Islamist dictator(s). It's what Arabs-Moslems do. The maintenance of theocratic / dictatorial Islamist totalitarianism and the inability to adopt a human-focused worldview defines Islamic retrogression. When people in the KSA, for example, are convicted for the crime of _sorcery_ and beheaded in publc, it’s a statement that some have simply not been able to drag themselves out of their 7th century worlds of fear and superstition.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week’s stabbing and shooting incident at Israel’s embassy compound in Amman, the manner in which it was resolved, and the reactions on the street in Jordan say much about Israel’s current situation in the Mideast.
> 
> The neighboring governments – or at least some of them – need Israel, want its security and intelligence cooperation, and even appreciate what the country has to offer in the fight against their greater threats in the region: Iran and fanatical Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Needed by the rulers, hated by the people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needed by the rulers, hated by the people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has always been supported by the criminal class.
Click to expand...


Link?

Otherwise, let's look at the support for your heroes, Hamas (the bastard child of the Muslim brotherhood), heaped upon them by Arabs-moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians".




For some examples of the ideology espoused by the Muslim Brotherhood, here are some relevant examples, In Their Own Words:

THE DEATH CULT: “Degradation and dishonour are the results of the love
of this world. Therefore, prepare for jihad and be the lovers of death. . . .
Death is an art, and the most exquisite of arts when practiced by the skillful artist.”
———Brotherhood Founder Hassan al-Banna (c. 1940)

VIOLENCE: “History does not write its lines except with blood. Glory does not build its lofty edifice except with skulls. Honor and respect cannot be
established except on a foundation of cripples and corpses.”
———Brotherhood Leader and Osama bin Laden’s Teacher,
Abdullah Azzam (2003)

DEMOCRACY: “Democracy contradicts and wages war on Islam. Whoever calls for democracy means they are raising banners contradicting God’s plan and fighting Islam.” 
———Brotherhood Supreme Spiritual Leader, Mustapha Mashour (1981)




It's a freakin' party, no?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Only one problem: the Children of Israel never conquered Sidon, or many other Canaanite cities, nor did they destroy the Canaanites - according to the Bible.
> 
> God indeed commanded the destruction of the Canaanites (Deuteronomy 20:17) but the beginning of Judges shows that it never happened (NIV translation, easier to understand than JPS)
> 
> " 27 But Manasseh did not drive out the people of Beth Shan or Taanach or Dor or Ibleam or Megiddo and their surrounding settlements, for the Canaanites were determined to live in that land. 28 When Israel became strong, they pressed the Canaanites into forced labor but never drove them out completely. 29 Nor did Ephraim drive out the Canaanites living in Gezer, but the Canaanites continued to live there among them. 30Neither did Zebulun drive out the Canaanites living in Kitron or Nahalol, so these Canaanites lived among them, but Zebulun did subject them to forced labor. 31 Nor did Asher drive out those living in Akko or Sidon or Ahlab or Akzib or Helbah or Aphek or Rehob. 32 The Asherites lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land because they did not drive them out. 33 Neither did Naphtali drive out those living in Beth Shemesh or Beth Anath; but the Naphtalites too lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land, and those living in Beth Shemesh and Beth Anath became forced laborers for them. 34 The Amorites confined the Danites to the hill country, not allowing them to come down into the plain. 35 And the Amorites were determined also to hold out in Mount Heres, Aijalon and Shaalbim, but when the power of the tribes of Joseph increased, they too were pressed into forced labor.Indeed, David bought cedar trees from Sidon and Tyre to build the Temple. Queen Jezebel was the daughter of the king of Sidon and swayed her husband Ahab into worshiping false gods."
> ------------
> 
> All the study proved is that Sidon was never destroyed and today's Lebanese descended from ancient Phoenicians, which everyone pretty much knew already.
> 
> The DNA tests actually prove the Biblical account that the Israelites never conquered Sidon. These scientists had an agenda beyond science.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists claim to disprove Biblical account of Canaanites - but they end up supporting it ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Are you implying that the Palestinians may, indeed, have some Canaanite heritage?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veteran U.S. diplomat Dennis Ross observed that "the thing that plagues the Palestinian ‎national movement more than anything else has been a historic preoccupation with ‎symbols, ‎not substance. Instead of building a state, the Palestinians would like to get a flag at ‎the U.N. ‎The day after they get a flag at the U.N., nothing changes."‎
> 
> Recent Palestinian maneuvers in UNESCO, known for its listing of World Heritage Sites, have followed this very pattern ‎of ‎dogged pursuit of symbolic victories that fail to improve the life of a single Palestinian ‎or ‎build the institutions essential for statehood. ‎
> 
> In October 2016, the executive board of UNESCO passed a resolution that disregarded ‎the ‎connection between Judaism and the Temple Mount ‎and sought to deny the Jewish link to ‎the Western Wall.
> 
> The move drew swift condemnation from UNESCO Director General Irina Bokova, ‎who was ‎at pains to distance herself from the resolution, asserting that "to deny, conceal or ‎erase any of ‎the Jewish, Christian or Muslim traditions undermines the integrity of the site ‎and runs ‎counter to the reasons that justified its inscription on the UNESCO World Heritage ‎list."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19551
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what 85% of Arabs-Moslems want? Absent the dictator Abbas, they'll find a way to install another Islamist dictator(s). It's what Arabs-Moslems do. The maintenance of theocratic / dictatorial Islamist totalitarianism and the inability to adopt a human-focused worldview defines Islamic retrogression. When people in the KSA, for example, are convicted for the crime of _sorcery_ and beheaded in publc, it’s a statement that some have simply not been able to drag themselves out of their 7th century worlds of fear and superstition.
Click to expand...

You have no clue how Abbas got into power.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one problem: the Children of Israel never conquered Sidon, or many other Canaanite cities, nor did they destroy the Canaanites - according to the Bible.
> 
> God indeed commanded the destruction of the Canaanites (Deuteronomy 20:17) but the beginning of Judges shows that it never happened (NIV translation, easier to understand than JPS)
> 
> " 27 But Manasseh did not drive out the people of Beth Shan or Taanach or Dor or Ibleam or Megiddo and their surrounding settlements, for the Canaanites were determined to live in that land. 28 When Israel became strong, they pressed the Canaanites into forced labor but never drove them out completely. 29 Nor did Ephraim drive out the Canaanites living in Gezer, but the Canaanites continued to live there among them. 30Neither did Zebulun drive out the Canaanites living in Kitron or Nahalol, so these Canaanites lived among them, but Zebulun did subject them to forced labor. 31 Nor did Asher drive out those living in Akko or Sidon or Ahlab or Akzib or Helbah or Aphek or Rehob. 32 The Asherites lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land because they did not drive them out. 33 Neither did Naphtali drive out those living in Beth Shemesh or Beth Anath; but the Naphtalites too lived among the Canaanite inhabitants of the land, and those living in Beth Shemesh and Beth Anath became forced laborers for them. 34 The Amorites confined the Danites to the hill country, not allowing them to come down into the plain. 35 And the Amorites were determined also to hold out in Mount Heres, Aijalon and Shaalbim, but when the power of the tribes of Joseph increased, they too were pressed into forced labor.Indeed, David bought cedar trees from Sidon and Tyre to build the Temple. Queen Jezebel was the daughter of the king of Sidon and swayed her husband Ahab into worshiping false gods."
> ------------
> 
> All the study proved is that Sidon was never destroyed and today's Lebanese descended from ancient Phoenicians, which everyone pretty much knew already.
> 
> The DNA tests actually prove the Biblical account that the Israelites never conquered Sidon. These scientists had an agenda beyond science.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Scientists claim to disprove Biblical account of Canaanites - but they end up supporting it ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that the Palestinians may, indeed, have some Canaanite heritage?
Click to expand...

Why not?
Joshua did not exterminate them even though God commanded their extermination.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> *Hebrew University professor: Every 'settler' is a terrorist*
> 
> 'By definition, every settler is a terrorist', says Dr. Amiram Goldblum in Facebook post libeling former Yesha Council leader.
> 
> Ofer Cassif, a member of the Hebrew University’s political science department, warned that Israel is “on a slippery slope to fascism”.
> 
> "There's not really much to argue about here," added Cassif. “I'm sure that if we were sitting... in the University of Freiburg in 1933, and there would be a professor who would dare to speak like I did, there, too, some of the students would say 'Well, that's your opinion'. Guys, no, it’s not. Just because something is hard for us to hear doesn't make it opinion."
> 
> Hebrew University professor: Every 'settler' is a terrorist



Has Dr. Amiram Goldblum been beheaded yet?
Didn't think so.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veteran U.S. diplomat Dennis Ross observed that "the thing that plagues the Palestinian ‎national movement more than anything else has been a historic preoccupation with ‎symbols, ‎not substance. Instead of building a state, the Palestinians would like to get a flag at ‎the U.N. ‎The day after they get a flag at the U.N., nothing changes."‎
> 
> Recent Palestinian maneuvers in UNESCO, known for its listing of World Heritage Sites, have followed this very pattern ‎of ‎dogged pursuit of symbolic victories that fail to improve the life of a single Palestinian ‎or ‎build the institutions essential for statehood. ‎
> 
> In October 2016, the executive board of UNESCO passed a resolution that disregarded ‎the ‎connection between Judaism and the Temple Mount ‎and sought to deny the Jewish link to ‎the Western Wall.
> 
> The move drew swift condemnation from UNESCO Director General Irina Bokova, ‎who was ‎at pains to distance herself from the resolution, asserting that "to deny, conceal or ‎erase any of ‎the Jewish, Christian or Muslim traditions undermines the integrity of the site ‎and runs ‎counter to the reasons that justified its inscription on the UNESCO World Heritage ‎list."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19551
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what 85% of Arabs-Moslems want? Absent the dictator Abbas, they'll find a way to install another Islamist dictator(s). It's what Arabs-Moslems do. The maintenance of theocratic / dictatorial Islamist totalitarianism and the inability to adopt a human-focused worldview defines Islamic retrogression. When people in the KSA, for example, are convicted for the crime of _sorcery_ and beheaded in publc, it’s a statement that some have simply not been able to drag themselves out of their 7th century worlds of fear and superstition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue how Abbas got into power.
Click to expand...


You have no clue that people point and laugh at your goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## fanger

*APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL!*

A Digital Ambassador is someone who feels passionate about Israel and uses Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and other social media and online platforms to spread fascinating stories and videos about great things Israelis are doing to make life better and more interesting for people around the world. The goal is to show a bigger picture to Americans and the rest of the world about who Israelis really are! *You have to be 18-25, and from North America to take part.*

*Where do I find the stories and videos?*
Check out our website ISRAEL21c. It’s a great site that has thousands of stories and videos (updated daily) that are originally created by ISRAEL21c journalists, and are available for Digital Ambassadors to use for free. The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.



*What’s expected of me?*
You’d join a select group of people who receive training and support for free. We ask that you attend a special full-day initial training session and then commit to spend about 2 hours per week (for a number of months agreed upon) reaching out to online communities and key online influencers and sharing stories you find interesting for them to post on their websites. We also ask you keep track of who you’ve contacted and the stories that have been posted.

*In addition to doing something good for Israel, what else can I get from being a Digital Ambassador?*
You receive training on building a bigger social media network, learn communications best practices, and get new ideas for reaching out to your community. You’ll also be connected with a network of Digital Ambassadors across the US. It looks great on a resume and you get a stipend of $100 a month for participating!

APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL! | ISRAEL21c
Paid propaganda, I wonder how many post here?


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> *APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL!*
> 
> A Digital Ambassador is someone who feels passionate about Israel and uses Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and other social media and online platforms to spread fascinating stories and videos about great things Israelis are doing to make life better and more interesting for people around the world. The goal is to show a bigger picture to Americans and the rest of the world about who Israelis really are! *You have to be 18-25, and from North America to take part.*
> 
> *Where do I find the stories and videos?*
> Check out our website ISRAEL21c. It’s a great site that has thousands of stories and videos (updated daily) that are originally created by ISRAEL21c journalists, and are available for Digital Ambassadors to use for free. The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *What’s expected of me?*
> You’d join a select group of people who receive training and support for free. We ask that you attend a special full-day initial training session and then commit to spend about 2 hours per week (for a number of months agreed upon) reaching out to online communities and key online influencers and sharing stories you find interesting for them to post on their websites. We also ask you keep track of who you’ve contacted and the stories that have been posted.
> 
> *In addition to doing something good for Israel, what else can I get from being a Digital Ambassador?*
> You receive training on building a bigger social media network, learn communications best practices, and get new ideas for reaching out to your community. You’ll also be connected with a network of Digital Ambassadors across the US. It looks great on a resume and you get a stipend of $100 a month for participating!
> 
> APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL! | ISRAEL21c
> Paid propaganda, I wonder how many post here?



As you are the one posting the advertisement.....


----------



## fanger

Just trying to help out, did you know they will pay you to spread bullshit similar to yours?


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Just trying to help out, did you know they will pay you to spread bullshit similar to yours?



Are still angry at being exposed as a plagiarist?


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help out, did you know they will pay you to spread bullshit similar to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are still angry at being exposed as a plagiarist?
Click to expand...

 you have to post *their* Bullshit, not your own


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help out, did you know they will pay you to spread bullshit similar to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are still angry at being exposed as a plagiarist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to post *their* Bullshit, not your own
Click to expand...

I'll take it as a service to the board that you're recruiting for _The Zionists_™


----------



## fanger

Learn to read, I'm not recruiting, although certain people will pay you to post propaganda stories, I asked how many posting here get the $100 per month fee, if you were one it would just show the low threshold


----------



## rylah

Talking about lucrative business...who said Jihad can't support a family?

*Palestinian Authority now uses half of all foreign aid to reward terror*

Your tax dollars at work: The Palestinian Authority is now using half of its foreign aid to reward terrorism.

The new PA budget boosts support to terrorists in prison by 13 percent and aid for the families of those killed “in the struggle against Zion” 4 percent, reports the Institute for Contemporary Affairs.

The total, $344 million, equals 49.6 percent of all foreign aid to the PA. In other words, cash from Uncle Sam, Europe and even Israel is subsidizing “welfare for terrorists.”

The PA sends a salary to each Palestinian imprisoned for an attack on Israelis, hitting over $3,000 a month after 30 years. Other stipends go to families of “martyrs” killed in the act. That’s $344 million for 2017 that’s not going to build roads or hospitals.

http://nypost.com/2017/07/28/palest...ses-half-of-all-foreign-aid-to-reward-terror/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")

 Down with the Saud clan!
Down with the Saud clan!
Down with the son of Hussein!
Down with the son of Hussein!
Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
We are the people who are the deciding factor!
Oh Sisi, you coward!
You agent of the Americans!
Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
You agent of the Americans!
From Jerusalem to Amman!
Our honor will not be trampled upon!
From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
Our honor will not be trampled upon!
Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
Hear hear oh Abbas!
Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
Netanyahu you son of a dog!
We are the people who are the deciding factor!
Netanyahu you coward!
The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
Raise your hands and shout loudly!
Death rather than humiliation!

(full article online)

Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE newspaper Al Khaleej has an op-ed by Hayat al Haweeq Attiya talking about the dangers of a comprehensive peace with Israel.

The author opens with a story where she and a group of students in Lebanon met with an Israeli peacenik in the 1970s. The man, supposedly a rabbi named Marr Berger, was against war. The reasons he was against war is what the author is upset about: she says he was only against war to save Jewish lives, which he claimed were priceless. So his solution was to end war and instead integrate Israel into the region economically and culturally, to benefit everyone.

This is terrible. But the reason isn't quite clear yet.

She goes on to say that Shimon Peres was just as "bad." His vision was for the Arabs and the peoples of the Middle East to act as raw materials and labor for Israeli and multinational corporations to exploit.

"This formula of bondage is much worse than the military occupation," Attiya says.

She concludes, "In the name of combating terrorism we come to a humiliating Judeo-Arabization that actually achieves the process of cultural Judaization that paves the way for the completion of economic Judaization" of the entire Arab Muslim world.

Yes, any economic agreement between Israel and the Arab world is essentially slavery, according to this Arab French intellectual.


She doesn't say it, but obviously the only acceptable Arab peace plan for the region is the elimination of Israel.

Attiya considers herself a human rights activist and an intellectual, who has appeared on TV hundreds of times (including in France) and has written thousands of articles.

UAE op-ed says Arab-Israeli peace would help Arabs be enslaved by the Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Learn to read, I'm not recruiting, although certain people will pay you to post propaganda stories, I asked how many posting here get the $100 per month fee, if you were one it would just show the low threshold



Thank you for your service on behalf of, and in support of _The Zionists_™


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mistake #1 comes with his timeline. In spring/summer 1948 he writes that ‘_Zionist forces undertake major ethnic cleansing programme in Palestine’_.  Not true, see Efraim Karsh. Only a handful of Arabs were attacked by Jewish irregular forces. The vast majority left because their leaders told them to go. They were told to leave for their own safety and that they would be able to return after the fighting. The Mayor of Haifa begged the Arabs to stay.

Mistake #2: Cronin says it’s a myth that Balfour was acting benevolently in issuing the Declaration.  No it’s not. Balfour’s appreciation of the history of the Jews was genuine.  See for example this quote:

_“Here you have a small race, originally inhabiting a small country ….., at no time in its history wielding anything that can be described as material power, crushed between great Oriental monarchies, its inhabitants deported, then scattered, then driven out of the country to every part of the world and yet maintaining continuity of religion and racial tradition of which there is no parallel elsewhere…. We cannot forget how they have been treated during long centuries. Our whole religious organization of Europe has proved itself guilty of great crimes against this race. _[Speech to the Lords (1922); Quoted in Lord Turnberg’s book ‘Beyond the Balfour Declaration’]

In fact Balfour and Weizmann became good friends. So much so that in 1930 when Balfour was on his deathbed, Weizmann was the only non-family member allowed to see him.

(full article online)

Balfour’s Shadow


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")
> 
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Oh Sisi, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> From Jerusalem to Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
> Hear hear oh Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
> Netanyahu you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Netanyahu you coward!
> The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
> Raise your hands and shout loudly!
> Death rather than humiliation!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Yes.  Palestinians are against anything & everything including even Arab countries for peace.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")
> 
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Oh Sisi, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> From Jerusalem to Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
> Hear hear oh Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
> Netanyahu you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Netanyahu you coward!
> The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
> Raise your hands and shout loudly!
> Death rather than humiliation!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Palestinians are against anything & everything including even Arab countries for peace.
Click to expand...


Gratefully not all.  But they are not in power and do not have a militia to make any significant difference. All those can do is educate their children to not believe what they hear, even at school and media and want peace with Israel and the Jews .


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")


The Arab version of: *"Give me liberty or give me death."* a very popular quote in American history when we were seeking freedom from British domination.


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> Talking about lucrative business...who said Jihad can't support a family?
> 
> *Palestinian Authority now uses half of all foreign aid to reward terror*
> 
> Your tax dollars at work: The Palestinian Authority is now using half of its foreign aid to reward terrorism.
> 
> The new PA budget boosts support to terrorists in prison by 13 percent and aid for the families of those killed “in the struggle against Zion” 4 percent, reports the Institute for Contemporary Affairs.
> 
> The total, $344 million, equals 49.6 percent of all foreign aid to the PA. In other words, cash from Uncle Sam, Europe and even Israel is subsidizing “welfare for terrorists.”
> 
> The PA sends a salary to each Palestinian imprisoned for an attack on Israelis, hitting over $3,000 a month after 30 years. Other stipends go to families of “martyrs” killed in the act. That’s $344 million for people 2017 that’s not going to build roads or hospitals.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/07/28/palest...ses-half-of-all-foreign-aid-to-reward-terror/



It's truly shameful that the West is providing our kuffar welfare dollars which are being used in support of the ideals and mechanisms that maintain Islamic totalitarianism and its agenda of hate and retrogression.

I'm really shocked that we westerners don't fully understand the agenda of the Muslim Brotherhood wannabes in Hamas and the Death Cult they represent alongside the fatah welfare fraud. They are the perfect vehicles to promote such retrograde ideologies. It doesn’t take a great deal of emotion and energy to point out the principles of Islamic fascism that drive such groups as the Brotherhood, fatah and any of the other Islamic totalitarians.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")
> 
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Oh Sisi, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> From Jerusalem to Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
> Hear hear oh Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
> Netanyahu you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Netanyahu you coward!
> The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
> Raise your hands and shout loudly!
> Death rather than humiliation!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Palestinians are against anything & everything including even Arab countries for peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gratefully not all.  But they are not in power and do not have a militia to make any significant difference. All those can do is educate their children to not believe what they hear, even at school and media and want peace with Israel and the Jews .
Click to expand...


If peace between Israeli's & Palestinians is based on the next generation, all hope is dead with Palestinians teaching hate to their children.

palestinians teach hate to their children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> *APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL!*
> 
> A Digital Ambassador is someone who feels passionate about Israel and uses Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and other social media and online platforms to spread fascinating stories and videos about great things Israelis are doing to make life better and more interesting for people around the world. The goal is to show a bigger picture to Americans and the rest of the world about who Israelis really are! *You have to be 18-25, and from North America to take part.*
> 
> *Where do I find the stories and videos?*
> Check out our website ISRAEL21c. It’s a great site that has thousands of stories and videos (updated daily) that are originally created by ISRAEL21c journalists, and are available for Digital Ambassadors to use for free. The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *What’s expected of me?*
> You’d join a select group of people who receive training and support for free. We ask that you attend a special full-day initial training session and then commit to spend about 2 hours per week (for a number of months agreed upon) reaching out to online communities and key online influencers and sharing stories you find interesting for them to post on their websites. We also ask you keep track of who you’ve contacted and the stories that have been posted.
> 
> *In addition to doing something good for Israel, what else can I get from being a Digital Ambassador?*
> You receive training on building a bigger social media network, learn communications best practices, and get new ideas for reaching out to your community. You’ll also be connected with a network of Digital Ambassadors across the US. It looks great on a resume and you get a stipend of $100 a month for participating!
> 
> APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL! | ISRAEL21c
> Paid propaganda, I wonder how many post here?





fanger said:


> The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.


Indeed, *"Brand Israel"* is a major *deflection* campaign.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")
> 
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Oh Sisi, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> From Jerusalem to Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
> Hear hear oh Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
> Netanyahu you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Netanyahu you coward!
> The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
> Raise your hands and shout loudly!
> Death rather than humiliation!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Palestinians are against anything & everything including even Arab countries for peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gratefully not all.  But they are not in power and do not have a militia to make any significant difference. All those can do is educate their children to not believe what they hear, even at school and media and want peace with Israel and the Jews .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If peace between Israeli's & Palestinians is based on the next generation, all hope is dead with Palestinians teaching hate to their children.
> 
> palestinians teach hate to their children - AOL Video Search Results
Click to expand...

It will be based on *justice.*

Look that up in the dictionary.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL!*
> 
> A Digital Ambassador is someone who feels passionate about Israel and uses Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and other social media and online platforms to spread fascinating stories and videos about great things Israelis are doing to make life better and more interesting for people around the world. The goal is to show a bigger picture to Americans and the rest of the world about who Israelis really are! *You have to be 18-25, and from North America to take part.*
> 
> *Where do I find the stories and videos?*
> Check out our website ISRAEL21c. It’s a great site that has thousands of stories and videos (updated daily) that are originally created by ISRAEL21c journalists, and are available for Digital Ambassadors to use for free. The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *What’s expected of me?*
> You’d join a select group of people who receive training and support for free. We ask that you attend a special full-day initial training session and then commit to spend about 2 hours per week (for a number of months agreed upon) reaching out to online communities and key online influencers and sharing stories you find interesting for them to post on their websites. We also ask you keep track of who you’ve contacted and the stories that have been posted.
> 
> *In addition to doing something good for Israel, what else can I get from being a Digital Ambassador?*
> You receive training on building a bigger social media network, learn communications best practices, and get new ideas for reaching out to your community. You’ll also be connected with a network of Digital Ambassadors across the US. It looks great on a resume and you get a stipend of $100 a month for participating!
> 
> APPLY TO BE A DIGITAL AMBASSADOR FOR ISRAEL! | ISRAEL21c
> Paid propaganda, I wonder how many post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stories are fun and cover lots of topics on cutting edge technologies (like printing a car), medical breakthroughs (like research aimed at helping cure blindness), and fun things to see and eat while visiting Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, *"Brand Israel"* is a major *deflection* campaign.
Click to expand...

You win!
You're right!
You're boring!


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the full text of what they are chanting. Notice how important the honor/shame motif is ("We are the people who are the deciding factor!/Death rather than humiliation!")
> 
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the Saud clan!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Down with the son of Hussein!
> Oh Sisi, you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Oh Sisi, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> Oh son of Hussein, you coward!
> You agent of the Americans!
> From Jerusalem to Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> From Jerusalem hear oh Amman!
> Our honor will not be trampled upon!
> Hear oh Mahmoud Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!( i.e. the most important thing for us)
> Hear hear oh Abbas!
> Our Al-Aqsa is the foundation!
> Netanyahu you son of a dog!
> We are the people who are the deciding factor!
> Netanyahu you coward!
> The people of Jerusalem will not be humiliated!
> Raise your hands and shout loudly!
> Death rather than humiliation!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinians were chanting slogans against Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Egypt during protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Palestinians are against anything & everything including even Arab countries for peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gratefully not all.  But they are not in power and do not have a militia to make any significant difference. All those can do is educate their children to not believe what they hear, even at school and media and want peace with Israel and the Jews .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If peace between Israeli's & Palestinians is based on the next generation, all hope is dead with Palestinians teaching hate to their children.
> 
> palestinians teach hate to their children - AOL Video Search Results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be based on *justice.*
> 
> Look that up in the dictionary.
Click to expand...

I hear there's justice in Syria.


----------



## MJB12741

And who among us can ever forget this Palestinian champion for peace to the Palestinian children?

*Tomorrow's Pioneers*


----------



## fanger

If Palestinians prepared their children for peace, they would be telling them a Lie, Israel has no intention of peace, Tell the children the Truth and prepare them to face reality, they need to resist the oppressor


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> If Palestinians prepared their children for peace, they would be telling them a Lie, Israel has no intention of peace, Tell the children the Truth and prepare them to face reality, they need to resist the oppressor


Because all Arabs live in peace with each other and the rest of the world.
Feeling stupid yet?


----------



## fanger

Zionist's would prefer docile victims


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Zionist's would prefer docile victims


Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
Feel stupid yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
Click to expand...

That doesn't happen in Palestine.
Feel stupid yet?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't happen in Palestine.
> Feed stupid yet?
Click to expand...

It would if the Joos didn't disarm them and keep them under surveilance.
Feel stupid yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't happen in Palestine.
> Feed stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would if the Joos didn't disarm them and keep them under surveilance.
> Feel stupid yet?
Click to expand...

No, I will leave that up to you.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't happen in Palestine.
> Feed stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would if the Joos didn't disarm them and keep them under surveilance.
> Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I will leave that up to you.
Click to expand...

No problem;  all anybody has to do is look up your moronic, repetitive postings vs my thought provoking postings.


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
Click to expand...

I saw the israeli supported IsIs on JewTube was it meant to make me hate someone?
Your too stupid to feel anything


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist's would prefer docile victims
> 
> 
> 
> Like all the Muslims beheading reporters on You Tube?
> Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the israeli supported IsIs on JewTube was it meant to make me hate someone?
> Your too stupid to feel anything
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

My report on hard-core antisemitism inside the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign (SPSC) has just been released. It was commissioned and published by Jewish Human Rights Watch. One-hundred and sixty pages of rabid anti-Jewish hatred. Stripping away all of the pretence about sympathy for Palestinians, the report exposes frightening levels of raw and truly sickening antisemitism. A hatred that is openly prowling the streets of Scotland. Only two weeks ago, I was in Aberdeen myself and witnessed an activist, who shares posts about Holocaust denial, trying to persuade people to boycott a Jewish business.

For as long as these antisemites wrap themselves up in the Palestinian flag, too many people are willing to turn a blind eye. Only against Jews is this type of racism openly tolerated. It is flourishing in schools, colleges, universities, unions and in city councils. In fact, so rampant is the disease now, in some settings you can be ostracised if you do not partake in the frenzy yourself. Bashing Jews has becomes a trendy position for the ignorant social justice warrior. ‘Palestinianism’ is a viral ‘ponzi scheme’ and as it spreads, it carries antisemitism in the undergrowth.

(full article online)

The hard-core antisemitism of the Scottish PSC (SPSC)


----------



## MJB12741

The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to demand they have self determination with out Israel to provide for them any longer.


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to demand they have self determination with out Israel to provide for them any longer.



I agree. Give the two, competing Arab-Moslem tribes statehood tomorrow and the day after tomorrow it will be an Islamic terrorist free-for-all with these fine stateworthy folks kidnapping, torturing and killing each other in running street battles.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even after all security upgrades were removed from around the Temple Mount, Arabs continued with wild rioting for several days more, until Abbas was told bluntly by Jordan’s King Abdullah II that it was time to put an end to the violence. Up until this weekend, most journalists and politicians believed the riots were simply driven by the massive incitement by Arab and Muslim leaders pouring in from all quarters domestically and abroad. But clearly, there was much more to it than that:

Jerusalem Arabs were promised monetary stipends of $1,000 per month for up to three months. They were also given discounts and exemptions from payments to the Jerusalem District Electric Company, which supplies power to the Arab-majority neighborhoods in the area.

Arab college students in the Old City of Jerusalem who participated in anti-Israel clashes were promised free tuition by the Palestinian Authority, according to the report.

All the employees of the Islamic Waqf Authority – which manages the holy sites on the Temple Mount but which falls under the auspices of the Government of Jordan – were also promised cash payments, according to the report, as were Arab merchants in the Old City of Jerusalem.

In addition, the Palestinian Authority apparently shelled out more than $15 million to cover renovations, repairs for damage and other expenses at local homes in the Arab sector following the rioting near the Temple Mount. At least $750,000 went to two hospitals in the area to prepare for the flood of injured expected after clashes with Israeli security personnel. Another $40,000 went to Arab emergency and related medical services in the local area. There were at least 100 injured during clashes with Israeli forces between last Thursday and Friday.

Awards and special citations were promised to the agitators and rioters who were most active, according to the report.

Since the Palestinian Authority is not exactly rolling in cash, one might wonder where all this financial beneficence is coming from … 

Funny, so do we.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...thority-to-riot-over-temple-mount/2017/07/30/


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's happened again.





Ma'an reports today that Mossad Agent Eagle S99 has been shot down and killed from over the skies of Idlib, near the Turkish border, by the Free Syrian Army.

The independent, supposedly professional newspaper says that the bird was carrying "Israeli spy equipment."

Too bad they don't do the slightest amount of fact checking. Because this story was already debunked in Arab media days ago.

The bird was shot down in Daraa province near Israel, not in Idlib. The email address that was attached to the bird belonged to an Israeli research center in the Golan. A local fisherman, Mohammed Merad, was concerned when the bird was perched on his roof. He shot it down with a rifle and saw the email address, and sent an email where he found out that it was a research project.

There were conflicting reports about what happened to the bird but apparently it was buried in Syria, not handed over to Israel as some articles say.

"Israeli spy eagle" shot down over Syria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In April, Hamas released a music video - in Hebrew - implying that the two Israeli soldiers whose bodies they are holding are still alive and that Israel's claims to the contrary are lies.

The video ghoulishly appeals to the families of Staff Sgt. Oron Shaul and Lt. Hadar Goldin to pressure Israel to do a prisoner swap by showing pictures of the dead soldiers juxtaposed with their parents.


Lyrics of the song include "“Mother, Mother I’m here. Why are they saying that I’m dead?”, “Mother, Mother, the state is responsible for the lost ones. A day will come when those responsible will be judged,” and “Mom, Dad, I’m in the prison of the Qassam Brigades. Do all you can so the truth will come out.”

Now Hamas' Felesteen newspaper has added a cartoon depicting Hadar Goldin and his mother:





The cartoon shows the IDF ("Occupation Army") about to destroy the dreams of Goldin's mother that he can be returned home.

Tomorrow is the third anniversary of Goldin's death.

(vide video online)

Hamas continues to taunt family of Hadar Goldin on anniversary of his death ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Qandil is calling a terrorist a hero, and as such his words being published in the United Kingdom seem to violate this law.

Qandil is Egyptian, a Nasserist activist and newspaper editor.

(full article online)

UK-based pan-Arab newspaper praises murder of Jewish civilians, may violate 2006 Terrorism Act ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian “Balfour Apology Campaign” to demand the annulment of the Balfour Declaration is part of a consistent policy of denying the rights of the Jews to their national homeland as a people indigenous to the area.
Yet the Jewish People for more than two millennia has consistently maintained the strongest claim to be _the_ aboriginal people in its ancestral homeland, and their existence and roots are widely documented, acknowledged, and recognized.
Christianity grew out of Judaism, and the early Christian existence and settlement in the Holy Land were part and parcel of the Jewish existence and settlement there. 
Arab and Palestinian leaders are attempting to establish a mythical, new narrative according to which the “Palestinian People” have existed as a distinct people indigenous to the area for thousands of years, predating the Jewish People.
Saeb Erekat, the Secretary-General of the PLO, claimed in 2014 that he is a direct descendant of the Canaanite tribes who lived in Israel some 9,000 years ago. Yet according to Erekat’s own Facebook entry, the Erekat clan is from the northwestern Arabian Peninsula and settled in the Palestine area around 1860.
(full article online)

The Jews:  One of the World’s Oldest Indigenous Peoples


----------



## Sixties Fan

his is not however the first time that Johnston has done just that. Exactly two years ago when Palestinians rioted on Temple Mount, Johnston ‘explained’ to BBC audiences that Israel was to blame:

“…it’s more than just religious feeling that gives rise to scenes like this. Decades of Israeli occupation fuels an endless, simmering frustration among Palestinians and that always feeds into this kind of violence in Jerusalem.”

While reporting that promotes the notion of ‘frustrated’, ‘angered’ Palestinians devoid of any agency or responsibility for their actions while avoiding uncomfortable facts such as the racist hatred, incitement and glorification of terror regularly promoted by Palestinian leaders may be conducive to being lauded as a “friend of the Palestinian people”, it certainly does not serve the interests of the BBC’s funding public or meet the BBC’s obligations.

(full article online)

BBC WS ME editor gives a partial portrayal of the Temple Mount story


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel police and Border Police are being deployed in large numbers in the Old City of Jerusalem to protect worshippers at the Western Wall when the fast of Tisha B'Av begins tonight (Monday).

The fast, which takes place annually on the ninth day of the Hebrew month of Av, commemorates the destruction of the two Holy Temples by the Babylonian and Roman empires in 586 BCE and 70 CE, respectively. Religious Jews refrain from eating and drinking for a 25 hour period out of mourning. They also refrain from wearing leather shoes and do not sit on anything higher than a 1-foot high stool until midday.

(full article online)

Jerusalem prepares for Tisha B'Av


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian released in 2011 Shalit deal sought to enlist West Bank residents to carry out grenade attacks in Jerusalem

(full article online)

Austria sentences Hamas man to life for terror plot in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Where US, EU and other donor's money goes with the P.A.
What are Americans willing to do to stop this kind of waste?
How about the EU, and Muslim countries ? ]

While it expects $693 million from donors, Ramallah’s 2017 budget allocates nearly $345 million for the contentious stipends

(full article 

PA payments to prisoners, ‘martyr’ families now equal half its foreign aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Hashemites, descendants of Mohammad, want to punish the Jews, still.....and always...... (you did not convert to Islam, as Mohammad commanded you)  The Peace Treaty is forth....how much?
How many Jewish lives?  ]

The family of the Israeli security guard who killed two Jordanian nationals at the Israeli Embassy compound in Amman last week have reportedly fled their home after publication of his name on Sunday.

Ziv Moyal’s family left their home in the south of Israel and moved in with relatives out of fear for their safety, after Jordanian media published a photo of Moyal’s diplomatic ID card, with his picture and name, according to Channel 10.

(full article online)

Family of Amman embassy guard said fearing for safety after name leaks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty International releases an “urgent action” call to its supporters urging them to pressure Hamas leaders to return two Israeli civilians being held by the terror group in Gaza.

“Avera Mangistu and Hisham al-Sayed have been missing respectively since 7 September 2014 and 20 April 2015 in the Gaza Strip,” the Amnesty statement reads. “The two Israeli civilians suffer from serious mental health conditions. Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip have refused to disclose any information about them. Their fate and whereabouts remain unknown.”

Amnesty spoke with their families, the statement explains.

“Avera Mangistu’s family told Amnesty International that he has been suffering from a serious mental health condition since his brother’s death on 11 November 2012. Amnesty International reviewed hospital documents issued by the Israeli Ministry of Health’s mental health services stating that Avera Mangistu was admitted to psychiatric hospitals on two separate occasions in January 2013. According to Hisham al-Sayed’s medical records, he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and personality disorder, was hospitalized for these, and needs regular medication.”

According to the call to action, “Amnesty International fears that the two men are being held as hostages by Hamas’ military wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, for a potential prisoner exchange.”

It urges Amnesty’s supporters to “write immediately in Arabic, English or your own language urging Hamas authorities to: Ascertain and disclose the fate and whereabouts of Avera Mangistu and Hisham al Sayed immediately; Secure their safe release without delay; Ensure their humane treatment and access to adequate medical care pending their release.”

And it offers fax numbers for the offices of Hamas leaders Ismail Haniyeh and Mahmoud a-Zahar.


Amnesty International issues call to action over Israelis held by Hamas


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

PM Justin Tudeau forced to respond on Canada's funding of UNRWA after UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers inciting terrorism. On April 9, 2017, UN Watch released a report at the Canadian Parliament entitled “Enhanced Due Diligence? An Examination of Canada’s pledge to stop UNRWA teachers from inciting Jihadist terrorism and anti-Semitism.” The report sparked a firestorm in the Canadian parliament. Numerous opposition MPs quoted from UN Watch’s report, sharply criticizing the government for reinstating funding to UNRWA. “Why are we funding teachers, principals, UNRWA workers who support antisemitism?” asked Conservative MP Dean Allison, Chair of the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs. Equally outspoken on the UN Watch report was Conservative MP Peter Kent. The questions caused the government to pledge accountability. International Development Minister Marie Claude Bibeau insisted that Canada was “closely monitoring the activities of UNRWA.” On further questioning by Kent, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau himself was forced to respond. He spoke of "Canadian pressure" and promised that Canada would ensure that “the help is going to where it is needed.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Amnesty International releases an “urgent action” call to its supporters urging them to pressure Hamas leaders to return two Israeli civilians being held by the terror group in Gaza.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu and Hisham al-Sayed have been missing respectively since 7 September 2014 and 20 April 2015 in the Gaza Strip,” the Amnesty statement reads. “The two Israeli civilians suffer from serious mental health conditions. Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip have refused to disclose any information about them. Their fate and whereabouts remain unknown.”
> 
> Amnesty spoke with their families, the statement explains.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu’s family told Amnesty International that he has been suffering from a serious mental health condition since his brother’s death on 11 November 2012. Amnesty International reviewed hospital documents issued by the Israeli Ministry of Health’s mental health services stating that Avera Mangistu was admitted to psychiatric hospitals on two separate occasions in January 2013. According to Hisham al-Sayed’s medical records, he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and personality disorder, was hospitalized for these, and needs regular medication.”
> 
> According to the call to action, “Amnesty International fears that the two men are being held as hostages by Hamas’ military wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, for a potential prisoner exchange.”
> 
> It urges Amnesty’s supporters to “write immediately in Arabic, English or your own language urging Hamas authorities to: Ascertain and disclose the fate and whereabouts of Avera Mangistu and Hisham al Sayed immediately; Secure their safe release without delay; Ensure their humane treatment and access to adequate medical care pending their release.”
> 
> And it offers fax numbers for the offices of Hamas leaders Ismail Haniyeh and Mahmoud a-Zahar.
> 
> 
> Amnesty International issues call to action over Israelis held by Hamas


What did they say about the thousands of Palestinian political prisoners held in Israeli prisons?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> PM Justin Tudeau forced to respond on Canada's funding of UNRWA after UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers inciting terrorism. On April 9, 2017, UN Watch released a report at the Canadian Parliament entitled “Enhanced Due Diligence? An Examination of Canada’s pledge to stop UNRWA teachers from inciting Jihadist terrorism and anti-Semitism.” The report sparked a firestorm in the Canadian parliament. Numerous opposition MPs quoted from UN Watch’s report, sharply criticizing the government for reinstating funding to UNRWA. “Why are we funding teachers, principals, UNRWA workers who support antisemitism?” asked Conservative MP Dean Allison, Chair of the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs. Equally outspoken on the UN Watch report was Conservative MP Peter Kent. The questions caused the government to pledge accountability. International Development Minister Marie Claude Bibeau insisted that Canada was “closely monitoring the activities of UNRWA.” On further questioning by Kent, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau himself was forced to respond. He spoke of "Canadian pressure" and promised that Canada would ensure that “the help is going to where it is needed.”


UN Watch is an Israeli propaganda organization.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Justin Tudeau forced to respond on Canada's funding of UNRWA after UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers inciting terrorism. On April 9, 2017, UN Watch released a report at the Canadian Parliament entitled “Enhanced Due Diligence? An Examination of Canada’s pledge to stop UNRWA teachers from inciting Jihadist terrorism and anti-Semitism.” The report sparked a firestorm in the Canadian parliament. Numerous opposition MPs quoted from UN Watch’s report, sharply criticizing the government for reinstating funding to UNRWA. “Why are we funding teachers, principals, UNRWA workers who support antisemitism?” asked Conservative MP Dean Allison, Chair of the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs. Equally outspoken on the UN Watch report was Conservative MP Peter Kent. The questions caused the government to pledge accountability. International Development Minister Marie Claude Bibeau insisted that Canada was “closely monitoring the activities of UNRWA.” On further questioning by Kent, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau himself was forced to respond. He spoke of "Canadian pressure" and promised that Canada would ensure that “the help is going to where it is needed.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Watch is an Israeli propaganda organization.
Click to expand...

Simply admit that anyone who disagrees with your historical revisionism is spouting Israeli propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Justin Tudeau forced to respond on Canada's funding of UNRWA after UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers inciting terrorism. On April 9, 2017, UN Watch released a report at the Canadian Parliament entitled “Enhanced Due Diligence? An Examination of Canada’s pledge to stop UNRWA teachers from inciting Jihadist terrorism and anti-Semitism.” The report sparked a firestorm in the Canadian parliament. Numerous opposition MPs quoted from UN Watch’s report, sharply criticizing the government for reinstating funding to UNRWA. “Why are we funding teachers, principals, UNRWA workers who support antisemitism?” asked Conservative MP Dean Allison, Chair of the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs. Equally outspoken on the UN Watch report was Conservative MP Peter Kent. The questions caused the government to pledge accountability. International Development Minister Marie Claude Bibeau insisted that Canada was “closely monitoring the activities of UNRWA.” On further questioning by Kent, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau himself was forced to respond. He spoke of "Canadian pressure" and promised that Canada would ensure that “the help is going to where it is needed.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Watch is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply admit that anyone who disagrees with your historical revisionism is spouting Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...

It's true. Look it up.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Justin Tudeau forced to respond on Canada's funding of UNRWA after UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers inciting terrorism. On April 9, 2017, UN Watch released a report at the Canadian Parliament entitled “Enhanced Due Diligence? An Examination of Canada’s pledge to stop UNRWA teachers from inciting Jihadist terrorism and anti-Semitism.” The report sparked a firestorm in the Canadian parliament. Numerous opposition MPs quoted from UN Watch’s report, sharply criticizing the government for reinstating funding to UNRWA. “Why are we funding teachers, principals, UNRWA workers who support antisemitism?” asked Conservative MP Dean Allison, Chair of the Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs. Equally outspoken on the UN Watch report was Conservative MP Peter Kent. The questions caused the government to pledge accountability. International Development Minister Marie Claude Bibeau insisted that Canada was “closely monitoring the activities of UNRWA.” On further questioning by Kent, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau himself was forced to respond. He spoke of "Canadian pressure" and promised that Canada would ensure that “the help is going to where it is needed.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Watch is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply admit that anyone who disagrees with your historical revisionism is spouting Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. Look it up.
Click to expand...

I believe you 100% that Jew haters always publish anti-Israel studies and reports.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to demand they have self determination with out Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Give the two, competing Arab-Moslem tribes statehood tomorrow and the day after tomorrow it will be an Islamic terrorist free-for-all with these fine stateworthy folks kidnapping, torturing and killing each other in running street battles.
Click to expand...


So true.  Just look at what their leaders beginning with Arafat & now Hamas & the PA have done to the Palestinians.  Hard to forgive.  All those ignorant, starving & dead Palestinians.  But then, who are the people that approved &/or elected their Palestinian leaders?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Imitating the "Protocols" ?  Where did they get the idea? Or is it an annexation to the Quran ? ]

Hamrin News, a Saudi news outlet, describes a favorite topic: Jews. Here are some excerpts.


The Jew is not permitted to be polite with the non-Jew , or to claim his love, unless he is afraid of harm.

It is not permissible to offer charity to non-Jews.

On the Day of Atonement all of the sins committed by Jews during the year are wiped out.

If the Gentiles steal something - even if its value is very trivial - they deserve to die; because they have violated the commandments that the Lord commanded them

If a foreigner and a Jew come before you in a lawsuit, and you can make the Jew a winner, then say to the foreigner: This is what our law requires...

The religious leaders must curse the heads of the religions (Muhammad, Christ, peace be upon them and the scholars of the unholy) three times every day,

Anyone who sees the tombs of the Goyim should curse them and curse them with specific words found in the Talmud.

All the goods of the land belong to the children of Israel, the land and all that is in it, and it all belongs only to the Jews, and they have full disposition in them; Jehovah gave the Jews control over the money of the rest of the nations and their blood.

The use of foreigners as practical animals has produced a profession in Palestine called "Shabbos Goy", which is mostly Arabs, and their function is to do what is forbidden to the religious Jew to do on Saturday.

(full article online)

Some more explicit Arab media antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International releases an “urgent action” call to its supporters urging them to pressure Hamas leaders to return two Israeli civilians being held by the terror group in Gaza.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu and Hisham al-Sayed have been missing respectively since 7 September 2014 and 20 April 2015 in the Gaza Strip,” the Amnesty statement reads. “The two Israeli civilians suffer from serious mental health conditions. Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip have refused to disclose any information about them. Their fate and whereabouts remain unknown.”
> 
> Amnesty spoke with their families, the statement explains.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu’s family told Amnesty International that he has been suffering from a serious mental health condition since his brother’s death on 11 November 2012. Amnesty International reviewed hospital documents issued by the Israeli Ministry of Health’s mental health services stating that Avera Mangistu was admitted to psychiatric hospitals on two separate occasions in January 2013. According to Hisham al-Sayed’s medical records, he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and personality disorder, was hospitalized for these, and needs regular medication.”
> 
> According to the call to action, “Amnesty International fears that the two men are being held as hostages by Hamas’ military wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, for a potential prisoner exchange.”
> 
> It urges Amnesty’s supporters to “write immediately in Arabic, English or your own language urging Hamas authorities to: Ascertain and disclose the fate and whereabouts of Avera Mangistu and Hisham al Sayed immediately; Secure their safe release without delay; Ensure their humane treatment and access to adequate medical care pending their release.”
> 
> And it offers fax numbers for the offices of Hamas leaders Ismail Haniyeh and Mahmoud a-Zahar.
> 
> 
> Amnesty International issues call to action over Israelis held by Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say about the thousands of Palestinian political prisoners held in Israeli prisons?
Click to expand...


Rewarding terrorists & their families financially for killing Israeli's while their masses remain ignorant & living in poverty.  I think the Palestinians need to get their priorities better for their own good.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International releases an “urgent action” call to its supporters urging them to pressure Hamas leaders to return two Israeli civilians being held by the terror group in Gaza.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu and Hisham al-Sayed have been missing respectively since 7 September 2014 and 20 April 2015 in the Gaza Strip,” the Amnesty statement reads. “The two Israeli civilians suffer from serious mental health conditions. Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip have refused to disclose any information about them. Their fate and whereabouts remain unknown.”
> 
> Amnesty spoke with their families, the statement explains.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu’s family told Amnesty International that he has been suffering from a serious mental health condition since his brother’s death on 11 November 2012. Amnesty International reviewed hospital documents issued by the Israeli Ministry of Health’s mental health services stating that Avera Mangistu was admitted to psychiatric hospitals on two separate occasions in January 2013. According to Hisham al-Sayed’s medical records, he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and personality disorder, was hospitalized for these, and needs regular medication.”
> 
> According to the call to action, “Amnesty International fears that the two men are being held as hostages by Hamas’ military wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, for a potential prisoner exchange.”
> 
> It urges Amnesty’s supporters to “write immediately in Arabic, English or your own language urging Hamas authorities to: Ascertain and disclose the fate and whereabouts of Avera Mangistu and Hisham al Sayed immediately; Secure their safe release without delay; Ensure their humane treatment and access to adequate medical care pending their release.”
> 
> And it offers fax numbers for the offices of Hamas leaders Ismail Haniyeh and Mahmoud a-Zahar.
> 
> 
> Amnesty International issues call to action over Israelis held by Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say about the thousands of Palestinian political prisoners held in Israeli prisons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rewarding terrorists & their families financially for killing Israeli's while their masses remain ignorant & living in poverty.  I think the Palestinians need to get their priorities better for their own good.
Click to expand...

They said that?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International releases an “urgent action” call to its supporters urging them to pressure Hamas leaders to return two Israeli civilians being held by the terror group in Gaza.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu and Hisham al-Sayed have been missing respectively since 7 September 2014 and 20 April 2015 in the Gaza Strip,” the Amnesty statement reads. “The two Israeli civilians suffer from serious mental health conditions. Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip have refused to disclose any information about them. Their fate and whereabouts remain unknown.”
> 
> Amnesty spoke with their families, the statement explains.
> 
> “Avera Mangistu’s family told Amnesty International that he has been suffering from a serious mental health condition since his brother’s death on 11 November 2012. Amnesty International reviewed hospital documents issued by the Israeli Ministry of Health’s mental health services stating that Avera Mangistu was admitted to psychiatric hospitals on two separate occasions in January 2013. According to Hisham al-Sayed’s medical records, he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and personality disorder, was hospitalized for these, and needs regular medication.”
> 
> According to the call to action, “Amnesty International fears that the two men are being held as hostages by Hamas’ military wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, for a potential prisoner exchange.”
> 
> It urges Amnesty’s supporters to “write immediately in Arabic, English or your own language urging Hamas authorities to: Ascertain and disclose the fate and whereabouts of Avera Mangistu and Hisham al Sayed immediately; Secure their safe release without delay; Ensure their humane treatment and access to adequate medical care pending their release.”
> 
> And it offers fax numbers for the offices of Hamas leaders Ismail Haniyeh and Mahmoud a-Zahar.
> 
> 
> Amnesty International issues call to action over Israelis held by Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say about the thousands of Palestinian political prisoners held in Israeli prisons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rewarding terrorists & their families financially for killing Israeli's while their masses remain ignorant & living in poverty.  I think the Palestinians need to get their priorities better for their own good.
Click to expand...


Yassir "_it's not AIDS_" Arafat stole ruthlessly from the playbook of Arab-Moslem dictators. He maintained his hold on power as most Arab-Moslem dictators do: rewarding an inner circle of corrupt theocrats / enforcers who make the rabal disappear in the night if they get out of line. 

A common theme among Arab-Moslem dictators is to create an external enemy which shares all the blame for the hapless masses, as you noted  "..,remain ignorant & living in poverty". Those at the top of the pyramid get rich.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.cityofdavid.org.il/en/news/temple-destruction-story-last-refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maan , the supposedly liberal news organization funded by Western sources, is pushing this music video that glorifies murdering Jews.

There is really no other interpretation, although Ma'an calls stabbing and running over Jews "defending Al Aqsa."

The video "promises to cleanse Palestine of Jews."

Not much subtlety here.

(full article and video online)

Palestinian music video (in Hebrew) encourages stabbing and murdering Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, August 2, is the anniversary of the Palestine Currency Law, which in 1926 established the Palestine pound as the legal tender for the area of British Mandate Palestine.

What I didn't realize is that the Palestine pound was the only legal currency in Transjordan as well until 1949!

So Transjordan used Palestinian currency until Israel was founded, and possibly for a year afterwards (when the Palestine pound was issued by the Anglo-Palestine Bank, owned by the Jewish Agency!)

(full article online)

Jordan is Palestine, currency edition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[How safe are some Jewish women when dating Arab men.  Many have married them, only to ask for help from an Israeli group set to rescue them and their children when needed ]

Shechem Arab murdered his Jewish girlfriend


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Another Arab educated to hate Jews and Israel, and "forced" to want to kill Jews]

Fight for life of Yavneh stabbing victim continues


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA Ministry of Culture endorsed camp with visit
 i
Dalal Mughrabi led most lethal terror attack in Israel's history, murdering 37 civilians, 12 of them children, and wounding over 70
(full article online)

Fatah summer camp named after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2016, the PA paid $135 million to terrorists jailed in Israel, and $183 million to families of terrorists. That adds up to more than $300 million to reward and incentivize acts of murder — in one year alone.


This issue has brought us — members of the United States and Israeli legislatures — together, since Palestinian terror impacts both of our countries. It matters to Israelbecause the Palestinian funding invites constant attacks against Israelis. It matters to the United States not just because innocent Americans and Israelis are being murdered, but also because in the last 25 years the United States has sent more than $5 billion in foreign aid to the Palestinians. This aid is meant to foster stability and promote peace in the region. Yet the Palestinian Authority is using our aid for the exact opposite purpose.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19581


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Palestinian Arabs -  The only group in the world with the "right" to collect money over killing others ]

A number of European governments have joined the US and others in demanding that the Palestinian Authority (PA) end its policy of paying salaries to, and hence incentivizing, Palestinian prisoners convicted of terror crimes. The UK froze some of its aid to the PA over this issue; Germany launched an investigation; Norway “demanded that the PA stop using its funds — which include donations by foreign countries — to support convicted terrorists and their families”; a Parliamentary motion in the Netherlands noted that “this funding can have a negative effect, in which criminality and terrorism are rewarded”; and the EU emphasized that “allowances…for Palestinian prisoners, their families and ex-detainees” have “never been financed by the EU.”

This opposition ought to be self-evident, recognizing the fundamental contradiction between human rights and such policies.

Yet, in sharp contrast, a number of Palestinian non-governmental organizations (NGOs) receiving European government funding under the banner of human rights assert that terrorists have a “right” to receive salaries and that suspending these payments is a violation of international law. NGO officials have also not questioned the legitimacy of violent responses by the Palestinian street, and some of their statements can be interpreted as veiled threats of violence meant to prevent an end to payments.

(full article online)

Terrorist Salaries: European-funded NGOs Promote “Right” to Be Paid for Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the closing chapters of their book, Messrs. Rumley and Tibon portray Mr. Abbas as a tragic and corrupt strongman who has overstayed his welcome. By 2009, this much was obvious. The ascendant economist-turned-reformer Salam Fayyad, who had been friends with, and a deputy to, Mr. Abbas, recognized the need to end corruption in the Palestinian Authority. In the authors’ telling, the two began to feud.

According to Messrs. Rumley and Tibon, Mr. Abbas “would become so obsessed with [Mr. Fayyad’s] challenging his rule that he would attack anyone associated with Fayyad’s reform movement. At one point, Abbas ordered Fatah subordinates to protest against Fayyad’s economic policies outside his offices.” The problem for Mr. Abbas, and for those whom he represents, becomes one of succession. If he is unwilling to cede power to his deputies, or to reform the “corruption and nepotism—which [are] rampant and deeply ingrained in Ramallah”—he may very well be the last Palestinian leader. Whatever his flaws, the authors suggest, it is hard to imagine a leader with equal historical and domestic legitimacy arising from the fractured politics and rival claims of Palestinian nationalism today.

Messrs. Rumley and Tibon offer a strong analysis of Mr. Abbas’s cult-of-personality leadership style and its problematic turn after his disastrous loss to Hamas in the Palestinian legislative elections of 2006. After that loss, they say, Mr. Abbas “was able to focus on the West Bank, and indeed consolidate his grip on politics there. . . . Survival was now the sole goal of his rule—much more than peace and statehood.” The public had shown greater support for Hamas than for Mr. Abbas, and he needed to win them back. His response, to internationalize his conflict with Israel and to capitalize on his diplomatic relationships abroad, boosted his standing at home and pushed peace further away. Mr. Abbas’s leadership style, in these, the waning years of his reign, is “a poor match to address the Palestinian public’s demands,” write the authors.

The success of this book rests in its ability to analyze Mr. Abbas not only as a diplomatic figure but also as a politician with his own domestic concerns. Too often, writing on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and its key players denies readers insight into domestic Palestinian affairs. Not here. Messrs. Rumley and Tibon treat readers to their combined expertise and understanding of internal Palestinian politics.

Mr. Abbas’s story, as they argue, is a tragic one. He appeared to be the man with the greatest political potential on the Palestinian side to make peace with his neighbors. Instead, he has turned into a power-consolidating silencer of dissent who eulogizes some of the more contemptible impulses of Palestinian nationalism.

Mahmoud Abbas: Negotiator Turned Autocrat


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> [Palestinian Arabs -  The only group in the world with the "right" to collect money over killing others ]
> 
> A number of European governments have joined the US and others in demanding that the Palestinian Authority (PA) end its policy of paying salaries to, and hence incentivizing, Palestinian prisoners convicted of terror crimes. The UK froze some of its aid to the PA over this issue; Germany launched an investigation; Norway “demanded that the PA stop using its funds — which include donations by foreign countries — to support convicted terrorists and their families”; a Parliamentary motion in the Netherlands noted that “this funding can have a negative effect, in which criminality and terrorism are rewarded”; and the EU emphasized that “allowances…for Palestinian prisoners, their families and ex-detainees” have “never been financed by the EU.”
> 
> This opposition ought to be self-evident, recognizing the fundamental contradiction between human rights and such policies.
> 
> Yet, in sharp contrast, a number of Palestinian non-governmental organizations (NGOs) receiving European government funding under the banner of human rights assert that terrorists have a “right” to receive salaries and that suspending these payments is a violation of international law. NGO officials have also not questioned the legitimacy of violent responses by the Palestinian street, and some of their statements can be interpreted as veiled threats of violence meant to prevent an end to payments.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist Salaries: European-funded NGOs Promote “Right” to Be Paid for Terror



Collecting money for killing others.  It's a Palestinian tradition.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Would they feel the same if it was Nazis, or Communists, or Fascists, or North Korean, Russians, etc being paid to kill people and die for the cause? When are European countries going to stop funding these NGOs ?]

Leading Palestinian NGOs — many of them backed with generous funding from European governments and agencies — have launched a new campaign in defense of the Palestinian Authority’s widely condemned policy of paying monthly salaries and other benefits to terrorists and their families.

A new report published on Wednesday by the Israeli research institute NGO Monitor observed that the campaign adopts the language of human rights and international law in making its case — a tactic similarly used by Palestinian NGOs in other areas, such as the promotion of the discriminatory BDS campaign against Israel and inciting violent protests against Israeli control of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.

Among the NGOs speaking out is Al Haq, a legal institute that received more than $1 million in donations from government-funded agencies in Norway, Denmark and Ireland between 2014-16. Al Haq’s director, Shawan Jabarin, declared that if the “rights” of the terrorist prisoners “are eroded we are heading for a real crisis in Palestinian society and in due course toward an explosion.”

(full article online)

European-Funded Palestinian NGOs Launch Fierce Defense of PA’s Terror Payments Policy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI


The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.

Dismissed!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Tibon portray Mr. Abbas as a tragic and corrupt strongman who has overstayed his welcome.


Installed and propped up by the US.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> NGO Monitor


NGO Monitor is an Israeli propaganda organization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tibon portray Mr. Abbas as a tragic and corrupt strongman who has overstayed his welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Installed and propped up by the US.
Click to expand...

Indeed, more of your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
Click to expand...


No ability to refute a single comment.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
Click to expand...

Indeed, they speak for themselves.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
Click to expand...

In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
Click to expand...

It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Ambassador to UN: Hamas violence “lies at heart of tragedy in Gaza” |  CFI
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
Click to expand...

You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The quartet   a few self appointed assholes who claim to speak for the world.
> 
> Dismissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
> Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.
Click to expand...

Hamas has never had any intention of attacking Egypt.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
> Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has never had any intention of attacking Egypt.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.
Last year, before Egypt flooded every tunnel they found, Hamas peace makers emerged from a tunnel firing away and murdered several Egyptians.
Of course you don't know this because you only visit FuckTheJews.org and don't want to know the truth anyway.

It really doesn't matter anymore since Israel will turn Gaza into a parking lot at this time and the rest of the Arab world knows they can't fuck with Israel anymore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
> Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has never had any intention of attacking Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> Last year, before Egypt flooded every tunnel they found, Hamas peace makers emerged from a tunnel firing away and murdered several Egyptians.
> Of course you don't know this because you only visit FuckTheJews.org and don't want to know the truth anyway.
> 
> It really doesn't matter anymore since Israel will turn Gaza into a parking lot at this time and the rest of the Arab world knows they can't fuck with Israel anymore.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
> Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has never had any intention of attacking Egypt.
Click to expand...


Except for when they attacked Egypt.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words: No ability to refute a single comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Hamas's fault. They will not surrender to the crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the same Hamas that stole the UN's infrastructure money and used it build attack tunnels into Egypt and Israel?
> Please explain why Hamas wants to murder Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has never had any intention of attacking Egypt.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Hollie

*I suppose it's to be expected that a summer camp run by Islamic terrorists, intended to groom little islamo-bots in the ways of ending their life early, would be named in honor of an islsmic terrorist psychopath. 

How nice that Islamic terrorists carry on the tradition of the Hitler Youth.  





Fatah summer camp named after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi - PMW Bulletins

Abbas' Fatah holds summer camp for youth*
*named after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi*

*PA Ministry of Culture endorsed camp with visit
*
*Dalal Mughrabi led most lethal terror attack in Israel's history, murdering 37 civilians, 12 of them children, and wounding over 70*


----------



## Sixties Fan

There were thirty people injured. The vast majority (about 25) male.  Five of the injured were children. The male majority providing an indication of what actually happened. A mix of the two accounts. With a casualty figure stripped of the exaggeration of both sides. The Jews attempted a revenge attack for the events of the refinery, they were met with stiffer than expected resistance, they were forced to withdraw. Final fatality count. Nine Arabs, Three Jews.

This is how the Nakba myth is developed and propagated by sloppy historian activists who do not seem to care about the truth at all. An overestimate of twenty-one, became a massacre of sixty plus. In reality the death toll was probably nine. And all the while a file containing the truth was waiting to be uncovered in Kew.

(full article online)

The myth of Balad al-Shaykh. A massacre that never happened


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement’s successes demonizing “Zionism” and Israel in LGBTQ circles are deeply ironic given Palestinian (as well as broader Arab and Muslim) treatment of gays. The strategy of forcing individuals to chose between connections to the LGBTQ community and Israel is also reminiscent of longstanding socialist and communist practices, with the difference that it preys on the vulnerability of victimized or marginalized Jews.

Finally, in the academic sphere, the celebrations on social media by Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapters of the recent murder of a Jewish family after the latest Temple Mount disturbances represent an ominous trend. This, along with growing SJP support for the Islamist trope of the “defense of Al-Aqsa,” portends the potential for expanding violence on US campuses.

(full article online)

SPME BDS Monitor: Boycott Marches on, but Double Standards Become Painfully Clear


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fake News Gets Major Blow as Mainstream Media Admits DNA Study Doesn’t Disprove Bible


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian leaders have portrayed the last few weeks of Palestinian riots and protests against Israel's enhanced security measures at the Temple Mount as a "battle for the Al-Aqsa Mosque and Jerusalem." When Israel ultimately removed its metal detectors and cameras, it was portrayed by Palestinians as a "victory," yet the PA warned it was only one of more "rounds of battle."

Celebrating this "victory," and possibly expecting future "wins" for Palestinians, the PA's Presidential Guards posted this comment, glorifying the sacrifice of "the blood of Palestine's sons" for "freedom":

"A people like the people of Palestine that has watered the freedom with the blood of its sons can only win
#Yasser_Arafat"
[Facebook page of the PA Presidential Guard, July 31, 2017]

(full article online)

Abbas' Presidential Guard: "Water freedom with blood of Palestine`s sons" - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabak (Israel Security Agency), the IDF, and Israel Police recently discovered a money trail used to transfer funds from Hamas in Turkey and Gaza to Hamas representatives in Hevron.

The money pipeline began functioning at the beginning of 2016, at the initiative of senior Hamas representative Mahmoud Maher Bader, who found two emissaries - Hamas terrorist in Hevron Mutsav Hashlaman, who was sent to Turkey on a "business trip," and Hevron resident Taha Ottaman.

(full article online)

How were terror funds transferred from Turkey to Hevron?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.

(full article online)

Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise


Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children. 

Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WASHINGTON — The Senate Foreign Relations Committee approves a bill to cut US funding to the Palestinian Authority if it does not stop paying stipends to terrorists and their families.

The Taylor Force Act, named after a former US army officer who was stabbed to death by a Palestinian assailant while visiting Tel Aviv in March 2016, will now advance for a full Senate vote.

Passed by a vote of 16-5, the legislation received bipartisan support. Every Republican member of the committee supported the measure, as well as several Democrats, including Maryland Sen. Ben Cardin, the panel’s ranking member, New Jersey Sen. Bob Menendez and Virginia Sen. Tim Kaine.


US lawmakers advance bill to defund PA over terror stipends


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
> 
> View attachment 141822
Click to expand...


It was the Lebanese-Israeli war of 2016, you poisonous snake !!!!

Timeline of the 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia

BUT......let us go behind the photo, shall we? (Of course you don't want to or you would have posted the reason the children did that instead of passing it as "Jews teaching their children to hate and murder Muslims).
-----------
For the full story, you must visit her blog, but, in a nutshell, the children are from Kiryat Shmona, a community that is smack on the border with Lebanon. And as Goldman explains it:


“There was not a single person on the streets and all the businesses were closed. The residents who had friends, family or money for alternate housing out of missile range had left, leaving behind the few who had neither the funds nor connections that would allow them to escape the missiles crashing and booming on their town day and night. The noise was terrifying, people were dying outside, the kids were scared out of their minds and they had been told over and over that some man named Nasrallah was responsible for their having to cower underground for days on end.”


They had just spent the last five days underground in a bomb shelter and this was the first time they had come up for some air. A new army unit had arrived in town, attracting a lot of media attention, and the children and their parents gathered around the missiles. It was the parents who wrote a few messages, then, as Goldman relates it, “the photographers gathered around. Twelve of them. Do you know how many that is? It’s a lot. And they were all simultaneously leaning in with their long camera lenses, clicking the shutter over and over. The parents handed the markers to the kids and they drew little Israeli flags on the shells. Photographers look for striking images, and what is more striking than pretty, innocent little girls contrasted with the ugliness of war? The camera shutters clicked away, and I guess those kids must have felt like stars, especially since the diversion came after they’d been alternately bored and terrified as they waited out the shelling in their bomb shelters.”


Goldman writes, “perhaps the parents were not wise when they encouraged their children to doodle on the tank shells. They were letting off a little steam after being cooped up — afraid, angry and isolated — for days. Sometimes people do silly things when they are under emotional stress. Especially when they fail to understand how their childish, empty gesture might be interpreted.” 


We give space to this story only because it helps explain the birth of one particular wartime picture that has already had ramifications. Goldman puts it best when she says, “I wonder why it is so difficult to … get it into our heads that television news and photojournalism manipulate our thoughts and emotions.”


We don’t necessarily think that’s a willful manipulation, nor are we suggesting suppressing certain strong images. What we would suggest, however, is that editors think not just about the emotional response certain photographs can elicit, but also about whether in any given case they have supplied readers with the information they need to really understand what it is they are seeing.

About Those Photos of Little Girls and Artillery Shells …
---------------
Oh, look what I found.....
And I would not be surprised if Americans and others wrote similar things when delivering missiles to the Nazis during WWII, or the Japanese. (and actually, the article says exactly that, who knew? )
---

Writing graffiti on bombs has been a tradition in the US military since WW2.
It is unclear the precise location the bombs took off from or were headed.

(full article online)

US troops write message for militants on IS-bound missiles

-------------
Slither back to your poisonous hole in the ground and do not come out until all the poison is out


----------



## louie888

I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?



Sixties Fan said:


> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise


Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.

Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorists are posting "How to Stab a Jew" tutorials on the internet — fueling the unrest between Palestinians and Israelis.

During a United Nations Security Council meeting on Friday, Israel's UN ambassador Danny Danon displayed a diagram titled "How to Stab a Jew" — blaming the Palestinian government and media for allowing messages of hate and violence to be spread to children and teenagers.

A few weeks ago, YouTube removed a video that encouraged stabbing attacks against Israelis, while Twitter users continue to use an Arabic hashtag, "Slaughtering the Jews," to promote stabbings, according to the Anti-Defamation League.

Danon explained that the particular diagram he displayed — featuring the human anatomy — is being taught in schools, according to the International Business Times.

"Palestinian leaders have established an incubator to raise children as terrorists," Danon said during the meeting.

(full article online)

'How to Stab a Jew' taught to Palestinian children


----------



## louie888

*Nazis Fan
*
*I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
*

*
*What gives?*

Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.


----------



## fanger

louie888 said:


> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.


Those shells have the detonator caps attached too, who would let children play next to live shells?


----------



## fanger

The best way to stab someone in the back is to hire a jewish lawyer


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Watch on Twitter


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.





fanger said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.
> 
> 
> 
> Those shells have the detonator caps attached too, who would let children play next to live shells?
Click to expand...


That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance. 

That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.


You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.

If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
Click to expand...


Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance. 

Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I saw this in Al Moslim in an article called "Do Jews Control the World?"

"It doesn't matter what the final judgment on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion is, whether they are true or false. What is happening on the ground has bypassed the Protocols and shown their validity implicitly; it does not matter if the document is true or fabricated."

There ya go.

Muslim media: It doesn't matter if the Protocols are a forgery; they are true anyway ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance.
> 
> Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.
Click to expand...

It is about THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. That is what these zionist animals teach their children.

Believe me, slowpoke, the world knows that is wrong.


----------



## Hollie

I expect that the mothers and fathers of the young, vacant minded islamo-bots will be pushing the youngest of their litters to sacrifice themselves for the glory of Fatah's "leadership" and to maintain that open spigot of sweet kuffar welfare dollars. 
*

Abbas' Presidential Guard: "Water freedom with blood of Palestine`s sons" - PMW Bulletins

Abbas' Presidential Guard extols 
"watering freedom with the blood of Palestine's sons"*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance.
> 
> Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. That is what these zionist animals teach their children.
> 
> Believe me, slowpoke, the world knows that is wrong.
Click to expand...

Such an angry, Habib. You still are having trouble with some very basic instructions. 

No professional military would allow civilians in such close proximity to live  ordinance. Really, Habib, would it help you understand if I type the above very slowly for you?

Otherwise, do what you usually do and plagiarize the comments of others. If you type out words that connect into coherent sentences, it will be a learning process for you.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those shells have the detonator caps attached too, who would let children play next to live shells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
Click to expand...




Top drawing is a shell with it's lifting ring attached, Lower drawing shows lifting ring replaced by detonator fuze, ready to fire, as in the picture of the izzy children

"No _professional _military would allow children next to live ordinance."  Blind Hate often obscures reasonable thinking


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazis Fan*
> 
> *I thought you wanted to discuss this since you brought it up...*
> *View attachment 141827*
> *What gives?*
> 
> Apparently, it is you that does not want to discuss and just spam hasbara links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those shells have the detonator caps attached too, who would let children play next to live shells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 141976
> Top drawing is a shell with it's lifting ring attached, Lower drawing shows lifting ring replaced by detonator fuze, ready to fire, as in the picture of the izzy children
> 
> "No _professional _military would allow children next to live ordinance."  Blind Hate often obscures reasonable thinking
Click to expand...


That's a pretty picture. You need to troll Juan Cole's for more material you can steal. Troll his website. He may have had something connected to live ordinance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: The Liberation of Jerusalem a Century Ago. Comparable to the Salvation Holidays of Hanukkah and Purim


----------



## Sixties Fan

To be sure, the resolution mentions ISIL and Al Qaeda explicitly. In the preamble, for example, it says_ “Strongly condemning the continued flow of weapons, including small arms and light weapons, military equipment, unmanned aircraft systems (UASs) and their components, and improvised explosive device (IED) components to and between ISIL (also known as Da’esh), Al-Qaida, their affiliates, and associated groups, illegal armed groups and criminals, and encouraging Member States to prevent and disrupt procurement networks for such weapons, systems and components between ISIL (also known as Da’esh), Al-Qaida and associated individuals, groups, undertakings and entities."_

But Hamas, Hezbollah, and other groups that target civilians are not covered by this resolution. UN members say this explicitly, as this video I produced last year with Human Rights Voices shows:

(full article online)

UNSC passes resolution to ban selling weapons to terrorists. If only they knew who the terrorists are! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The entire history of Middle East peace attempts are based on this rule. Not international law, not justified claims, nothing like that. it is all a smokescreen to cover what the real imperative is: Don't Piss Off the Muslims.

Newspapers, TV news and Hollywood have all enthusiastically adopted this rule above all others, using the excuse of "preventing Islamophobia."

Editorial cartoonists and newspaper editors censor themselves because they embrace the rule of Don't Piss Off the Muslims. Depictions of Mohammed, only forbidden under Sharia law, are now effectively illegal anywhere because of the rule, Don't Piss Off the Muslims. 

President George Bush made sure that he fulfilled this rule by specifically going to a mosque while the World Trade Center was still burning and Muslims around the world cheering over the death of thousands of Americans, saying that "Islam is peace."

Even the Prime Minister of Israel embraces this rule, removing non-obtrusive detection technology at the entrance to a holy site and severely limiting the freedom of worship of Jews and Christians there, claiming - exactly like the Australians - that undefined, nebulous security concerns are more important than basic human rights.

But the real reason is the rule: Don't Piss Off the Muslims.

The Sydney town council did not do anything surprising. It is all a natural, logical application of the overriding moral imperative of today. All the other concepts of rights and morality are subservient to this rule.

To say otherwise would be Islamophobic.

(full article online)

The world's #1 moral imperative: "Don't Piss Off the Muslims" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How much damage did Israel do to itself by engaging with the terrorist thugs of Hamas in the 2011 Gilad Shalit transaction?

Whatever the answer, the toll is not static. It continues to grow and it includes innocent people murdered by terrorists who had murdered before they were released in the Shalit Deal and then murdered again once they were freed.

As we have said and written on numerous occasions since the catastrophic transaction was put together, we will regret the Shalit Deal for generations.

Here's today's update.

Israel announced that its Shin Bet security service  discovered and unraveled what *Times of Israel* describes as
a complex Hamas money laundering operation that brought nearly three quarters of a million shekels into the terrorist group’s coffers... Through this plot, which began in early 2016, the group managed to transfer approximately $200,000 (NIS 720,000) into its Hebron offices from Turkey, with help from Gaza, in order to fund terrorist activities... In light of Israeli sanctions on the group, Hamas cannot freely move money in and out of the country. Five members of Hamas, all of them residing in Judea and Samaria in areas controlled by the Palestinian Authority, have been arrested. Two other suspects living in Turkey and the Gaza Strip are wanted but still, as far as we know, free.

The names we know include two men whose ability to engage in the funding of jihadist terror was handed to them as a gift when they were freed by Israel in that notorious 2011 deal with Hamas.

The head of the operation is said to be Muhammad Maher Bader. Described as "a senior member of Hamas in Hebron", he is also "a member of the Palestinian parliament" which has not sat for many years. He has been in Israeli custody since June.
Muasseb Hashalmon, also of Hebron, is under arrest and described as a money courier who brought cash to Hamas from Turkey.
The same for Taha Uthman, also of Hebron.
Another resident of Hebron named as Umar Qimri worked with a Hamas agent based in Gaza to conjure up the deals that were meant to disguise the cash transfers. 
Yet another resident of Hebron, Yusri Hashalmon, did the same.
The Hamas agent in Gaza is named by Times of Israel as *Majd Jaaba* who is also originally from Hebron. He has been a Gazan resident since being released to there in the Shalit Deal.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 03-Aug-17: Two Shalit Deal beneficiaries are at the heart of a just-busted Hamas terror-financing operation


----------



## Sixties Fan

If the IDF intended to collectively punish Palestinian families by demolishing their homes after attacks, then why didn't the IDF do it in this case? Why did they return the body immediately, instead of waiting to avoid a huge political funeral that could cascade into violence? Why didn't they ransack the house looking for weapons and evidence of family members colluding?

Levy, the hater of Israel, has just shown that the IDF has good reasons for when it does demolish a house. It is intended as a disincentive for terror - but Mohammed Jabrin was not a classic terrorist, he simply wanted to die. The thought of his family home being destroyed wouldn't have changed that. The family wasn't a threat.

This story also reveals that the lie that the IDF not destroying the homes of the Jewish terrorists was proof of  Israeli racism, as Levy himself has argued.  House demolition is not meant as punishment but as disincentive, and in cases where no one would change their habits as a result, it makes no sense.

(full article online)

Haaretz, Gideon Levy accidentally prove IDF policies aren't meant to punish Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance.
> 
> Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. That is what these zionist animals teach their children.
> 
> Believe me, slowpoke, the world knows that is wrong.
Click to expand...


OUTSTANDING POST!  How proud of you I am Louie.  Absolutely perfect description of Palestinians.  

"PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER."


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance.
> 
> Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. That is what these zionist animals teach their children.
> 
> Believe me, slowpoke, the world knows that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POST!  How proud of you I am Louie.  Absolutely perfect description of Palestinians.
> 
> "PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER."
Click to expand...

These are 155mm rounds during transport (notice the ring at the top)





Here are rounds with the detonator Fuze fitted




Now do they look like they're fitted with a detonator fuze to you?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"But why do the Jews insist on the destruction of the Al-Aqsa Mosque? "The Jews firmly believe that the Temple of Solomon is located under the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and that this temple was destroyed by the Babylonians. They are determined that the Al-Aqsa Mosque was erected on the ruins of the Temple of Solomon without mentioning one proof of the validity of this claim. They are Jews who love life in the dark tunnels and live in the unknown.
But the slander of the Jews calls for wonder, all that they say is baseless, but they are looking for something other than the structure of Solomon. The religion of the Jews must remain secret. This is what is stated in the Protocols of the Elders of Zion - Protocol XIV....He goes on to spin a wild theory about a holy fire that the Jews have kept with themselves throughout the millennia in order to kindle the altars of sacrifices in the Third Temple."
----------
If this explicit antisemitism is what is being published in semi-official Jordanian media, then why would anyone be surprised that Jordanians are holding demonstrations to sever relations with Israel?

(full article online)

Jordanian media antisemitism fuels the anti-Israel riots there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Researcher gives seal of approval to 53 biblical characters’ existence


----------



## Sixties Fan

There was a military parade in Gaza recently, and all the terror groups got together to show how much they love Al Aqsa.

Look how diverse they are: two different kinds of black bandannas, dark blue, green and red!

(vide photos online)

Gaza celebrates diversity ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the point, helpless. Those are not live rounds. No professional military would allow children next to live ordinance.
> 
> That's the problem with you vacant minded types, thinking is a burdensome task.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should have your handlers read your tripe before posting. I mean, you just referred to others as "vacant minded types," directly after demonstrating that you think the issue is whether those were live rounds or not... INSTEAD OF THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. And realize that this is how israeli kids can grow up to treat Palestinians the way that they do.
> 
> If you have a moral compass, you should get it checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such, melodrama, Habib. A professional military would not allow civilians to handle live ordinance.
> 
> Dont be such a simpleton. Be silent, listen and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about THE TYPES OF PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER. That is what these zionist animals teach their children.
> 
> Believe me, slowpoke, the world knows that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POST!  How proud of you I am Louie.  Absolutely perfect description of Palestinians.
> 
> "PSYCHOPATHS THAT TEACH THEIR CHILDREN HATE, RACISM, TERRORISM AND MURDER."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are 155mm rounds during transport (notice the ring at the top)
> View attachment 142056
> 
> Here are rounds with the detonator Fuze fitted
> View attachment 142057
> 
> Now do they look like they're fitted with a detonator fuze to you?
> View attachment 142059
Click to expand...

Lovely. You can cut and paste images. How sad for you that you know nothing of how a professional military operates.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> There was a military parade in Gaza recently, and all the terror groups got together to show how much they love Al Aqsa.
> 
> Look how diverse they are: two different kinds of black bandannas, dark blue, green and red!
> 
> (vide photos online)
> 
> Gaza celebrates diversity ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



It's always comical to see these Islamic terrorist fashion shows. 

Not surprisingly, those same cowards can't seem to find military uniforms when initiating acts of war. But Islamic terrorist fashion shows - the uniforms and ski masks are always handy. 

How must they feel participating in that cowards walk of shame?


----------



## louie888

fanger said:


> These are 155mm rounds during transport (notice the ring at the top)
> View attachment 142056
> 
> Here are rounds with the detonator Fuze fitted
> View attachment 142057
> 
> Now do they look like they're fitted with a detonator fuze to you?
> View attachment 142059


AWKWARD!


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are 155mm rounds during transport (notice the ring at the top)
> View attachment 142056
> 
> Here are rounds with the detonator Fuze fitted
> View attachment 142057
> 
> Now do they look like they're fitted with a detonator fuze to you?
> View attachment 142059
> 
> 
> 
> AWKWARD!
Click to expand...


WOW!  Yet another brilliant reply from Louie.  How does he do it folks?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are 155mm rounds during transport (notice the ring at the top)
> View attachment 142056
> 
> Here are rounds with the detonator Fuze fitted
> View attachment 142057
> 
> Now do they look like they're fitted with a detonator fuze to you?
> View attachment 142059
> 
> 
> 
> AWKWARD!
Click to expand...


Cut and paste stock photos. 

Awkward.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> Lovely. You can cut and paste images. How sad for you that you know nothing of how a professional military operates.



It's plain for all to see you never served


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. You can cut and paste images. How sad for you that you know nothing of how a professional military operates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for all to see you never served
Click to expand...


It's plain for all to see that you cut and pasted stock photos without understanding what you were cutting and pasting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over a year after the San Remo Conference (which resolved to incorporate the the Balfour Declaration in Britain’s mandate in Palestine), as well as the Franco-Syrian War (which resulted in Syria being divided into several client states under the French Mandate of Syria and Lebanon), a delegation of Syrian and Palestinian Arabs submitted their grievances to the League of Nations (precursor to the UN). And the New York Times covered it.

(vide online or at link above)

Know Your History: ‘Same Arab Race’ in Syria and Palestine (NY Times Sept 1, 1921)


----------



## MJB12741

Meet Israel's neighbors.

Hamas Deliberately Hiding Behind Palestinian Civilians a Strategy They Have Maintained for Years


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Fascinating how similar the history of the 12 Tribes Indigenous Jews of the Land of Israel  is to the History of Native Indigenous 500 Nations Americans]

WH correspondent & cronies: 'Native Indians' should 'go back to your country'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.


The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?


Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?

(full article online)

The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Islam, one burkini at a time]

Europe's Cities Absorb Sharia Law


----------



## Sixties Fan

About 50 soldiers and officers who fought in Operation Defensive Shield and who hold organ donor cards today petitioned the Health Ministry and the National Transplant Center to immediately remove Saeb Erekat from the list of transplants in Israel, due to the fact that Erekat has repeatedly slandered IDF soldiers, called for the boycott of the State of Israel, campaigned for sanctions against it, and led the BDS movement to isolate and harm the State of Israel.

Yesterday the media reported that an application had been filed on behalf of Saeb Erekat, a senior PA official, for a lung transplant in Israel. In the wake of Operation Defensive Shield in 2002, and the reserve soldiers battle in Jenin in which 13 IDF soldiers were killed, a propaganda film by director Muhammad Bakri, entitled _Jenin Jenin_, was released. The film purports to provide _prima facie _evidence of war crimes committed by the IDF in Jenin which turned out to be wholly spurious, as was decided by the Central District Court. Erekat took a large part in disseminating the blood libel embodied in the film, as if a massacre took place in Jenin. He appeared at the time in the various media, mainly on foreign television channels, and disseminated the lie of the massacre.

(full article online)

Israel slanderer waits for Israeli transplant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Media ignores attack on civilian bus filled with children. One 10-year old victim still hospitalized after suffering head injuries.

(full article online)

Stone-throwers ambush bus filled with children


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Gezer Excavation Project recently uncovered three torched skeletal remains in a newly discovered massive layer of fiery destruction, attesting to the city’s ruin at the hands of the Egyptians 3,200 years ago. The remains were those of two adults and one child, the latter still wearing earrings.

Read more at Excavation at Gezer Confirms Biblical Account of City’s Fiery Destruction


----------



## Hollie

*This is the Death Cult:*

*WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder ‘Zionist Pigs’*

WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder 'Zionist Pigs'





*This is your brain on the Death Cult:*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranian Nada Amin, a journalist whom the Islamic Republic is persecuting for her views, has been granted asylum in Israel, Minister of Interior Aryeh Deri confirmed Sunday.

Amin, who has been seeking refuge in Turkey for the past three years, was to be extradited to Iran, where she could face the death penalty.

(full article online)

Israel grants asylum to persecuted Iranian journalist


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Palestinian YouTube channel has released a Hebrew-language music video mixed with animation and actual footage of the murder of Jews.

Using the hashtag #Rage_For_Al-Aqsa, the music incites Arabs to “cleanse [Israel] of every Jew.”

(vide video online)

WATCH: Palestinians circulate video glorifying murder of 'every Jew'


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> *This is the Death Cult:*
> 
> *WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder ‘Zionist Pigs’*
> 
> WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder 'Zionist Pigs'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is your brain on the Death Cult:*



Sure looks like there will still be no peace throughout the next generation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2 Muslim-Majority African Nations Send Ambassadors to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ruling by Judge Gila Kanfi-Steinitz, deputy head of the Jerusalem District Court, capped a 13-year legal struggle over the purchase by Jewish investors of two Arab-run hotels and an unidentified third property, all owned by the Greek Orthodox Church and located in the area of the Old City known as the Christian Quarter.

The transaction was arranged by Ateret Cohanim, an Israeli organization that facilitates the repopulation of parts of the Old City from which Jews were expelled by Arab attackers in the 1920s and 1930s. Kanfi-Steinitz ordered the church to pay Ateret Cohanim $8,420 for its legal expenses.

(full article online)

Court Ruling Deals Blow to Palestinian Efforts to Restrict Jewish Population in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

He called on the media to shed light on this issue because of its importance and to use public opinion to exert pressure to accomplish this project.
He said that President Mahmoud Abbas had issued a presidential decree allocating 100 dunums of land west of the city of Khan Younis to establish an alternative power plant to operate the desalination plant in the light of the worsening electricity crisis, while the Hamas land authority in the Gaza Strip refuses to implement the decree.
He explained the importance of working to remove the obstacles that prevent the allocation of this land to establish the project to establish the station without delay.
He added that what prevents the start of work is the position of the Land Authority in Gaza on the grounds that the financiers see in the project all integrated and they refuse to start before overcoming all obstacles.
Abu Samhadana said the project would cost $ 600 million, and the national consensus government headed by Rami Hamdallah is continuing to communicate with financiers to keep this project a priority.

-----------
Notice what word is missing from this story? Israel. No one thinks for even a minute that Israel would block such an important project.

(full article online)

Guess who is blocking building a desalinization plant in Gaza? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the Death Cult:*
> 
> *WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder ‘Zionist Pigs’*
> 
> WATCH: Hamas Summer Camp Teaches Children to Storm Temple Mount and Murder 'Zionist Pigs'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is your brain on the Death Cult:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like there will still be no peace throughout the next generation.
Click to expand...


Not a chance. The entire societal focus of the Arabs-Moslems in Gaza and the West Bank appears to be that of maintaining the UNRWA welfare fraud as a means to produce more generations of social misfits / psychopaths. It's a tactic that has worked for several generations already. 

We in the West have avoided accepting some responsibility for allowing this travesty to continue by not demanding that these people adhere to some pretty basic standards of behavior.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There have been plenty of articles on this site about how many NGOs use their halo of supporting human rights as a chakram to bash Israel to the point of appearing antisemitic.

But sometimes one can find an NGO that actually tries to help people - and to create peace.

The Jerusalem Post reports:

 Growing up in Syria, Shadi Martini was taught to stay away from Israelis: they were evil enemies seeking to kill him and his people.

Today, he works with them to help Syrians survive the devastating conflict in his country.

(full article online)

An NGO that actually cares about helping people - and bringing peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The patterns and understandings they extracted include:

The current crop of attackers are on the whole not religiously devout and for the most part have no history of involvement in any terrorist group. 
Far from being "desperate" and "deprived", most belonged to the center of the socioeconomic spectrum. Only a few came from the shanty-towns and dusty villages that reporters love to call _refugee camps_. 
Most were identified as "relative outsiders" in their own society, and many had identifiable personal problems: abused at home (especially true of the girls) and impacted by family crises.
Many belonged to a personality type that the Central Command intelligence team called “_*the Revenge of the Rejects*_”. 
Egged on by round-the-clock incitement from multiple parts of Palestinian Arab society, the mere picking up a knife transformed these troubled young Arabs into what Harel calls "Palestinian Supermen and Superwomen". Carrying out an attack on Israelis connected the assailant "_to a narrative larger than himself or herself, one that imbued the attacker with bravery, with no need for any kind of organizational umbrella_". 
The role of the social media - Facebook, Twitter, the new generation Palestinian Arab on-line "news sites" among others - was and is especially impactful. 
Being declared a martyr, even if no Israeli was injured in the process, conferred high status on the attacker post-mortem. 
Attacking Israelis, dying as a martyr, becoming the subject of acclaim and perhaps an admiring speech from highly-placed Palestinian Arab personages - all these are an escape from the problems at home or in the town or village.
(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 04-Aug-17: The unmaking of Palestinian Arab losers


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Israeli citizens cannot be allowed to harm the lives and the dignity of other Israeli citizens. Whoever decides to carry out such acts of terrorism removes himself from among the citizenry. Ziyad took advantage of this freedom of movement to undermine the security of the state and the peace of its residents and sought to terrorize others and take human lives."

(full article online)

Court approves revoking terrorist's citizenship


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Attacked in Jerusalem while being a Jew ]

While walking through the Old City, the victim was attacked by a young Arab man, who struck the 50-year old man in the head repeatedly, injuring him.

Police officers passing by spotted the assailant beating the man and ordered him to halt. When the attacker fled, the officers pursued and caught him. The assailant was taken into police custody and brought in for interrogation.

Jewish man beaten in Old City of Jerusalem


----------



## louie888

I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?



Sixties Fan said:


> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise


Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.

Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
> View attachment 142315
Click to expand...


OMG!  Look at that you Zionists.  Israel fired those missiles at the Palestinians.  Go tell your neighbors.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignorinent of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
> View attachment 142315
Click to expand...


You might like  this:


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
> View attachment 142315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Look at that you Zionists.  Israel fired those missiles at the Palestinians.  Go tell your neighbors.
Click to expand...


Oh Louie.  We love you man for all the laughs.  Please post more often.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias


Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
Click to expand...

It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Media ignores attack on civilian bus filled with children. One 10-year old victim still hospitalized after suffering head injuries.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Stone-throwers ambush bus filled with children


  Who takes children on a protest rally?

If only little Hymie had kept on his kevlar kippa


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
Click to expand...

The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
Click to expand...

So you're Linking a source that's lying?
How unusual of you...


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
Click to expand...

You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
Click to expand...

You seem to be grammar challenged.
No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
Click to expand...

What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?
Click to expand...

I frown upon what I refer to as Drudge worthy captions, regardless of the source.


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frown upon what I refer to as Drudge worthy captions, regardless of the source.
Click to expand...

All this breath holding, foot stomping and frowning won't change reality, although it might cloud your judgement


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frown upon what I refer to as Drudge worthy captions, regardless of the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this breath holding, foot stomping and frowning won't change reality, although it might cloud your judgement
Click to expand...

The reality?
You mean that Israel could probably kick the shit out of all their neighbors and take over the whole region?
Yes, they have the technology.
And a million or so Jews in America wouldn't mind moving there.
Think of the brain drain on the US.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Ok.....where are all the Jewish and non Jewish protestors letting Abbas know that he is "inciting perilously towards a war with Israel"
with his latest (he always says these things) words.
Wait, Jerusalem is "what" to the Palestinians, to the Arabs, to the Muslims as a whole? Eternal what?  When was it Ever the capital of any Palestinian anything?  (To the streets with your weapons!  Cry for blood!  Oh, Jews don't behave that way.  Arabs mistake diplomacy with Saudi Arabia and Jordan with capitulation.  At their own risk ]


Citing the courage and strength of thousands of Arab residents of Jerusalem during the 13 days of protests in July against new Israeli security measures at the Temple Mount in the wake of the deadly shooting of two Israeli police, Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas on Saturday night called Jerusalem “the eternal capital of the state of Palestine and nothing else,” WAFA reported.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...pital-also-no-electricity-to-gaza/2017/08/06/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In addition, Israeli officials say Lebanon is increasingly turning a blind eye to Hezbollah operating south of Litani River, near the border with Israel, despite the ceasefire agreement forbidding them from doing so.

(full article online)

Despite Trump claim, Lebanon fighting alongside, not against, Hezbollah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kurdish independence opposed - because Kurdistan wouldn't be anti-Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?



Sixties Fan said:


> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise


Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.

Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's your co-Islamic terrorists who incite to murder.


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> I thought you wanted to discuss teaching hate, terror and murder to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights NGO accuses UN of enabling PA to incite children to murder Jews by willfully ignoring incitement and encouragement of terror.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Terror attacks by Arab children on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that hasbara nonsense with what we KNOW about teaching hatred and murder to children.
> 
> Jews incite children to murder Muslims and encourage terror.
> 
> View attachment 142335
Click to expand...


This is a repeat post.  You are spamming the same posts over and over and going nowhere.

Its Nowhere Man !!!!


----------



## louie888

You said you wanted to discuss. I guess that is another of your lies.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> You said you wanted to discuss. I guess that is another of your lies.


Your hatred for Israel and Jewish Jews has been noted.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region. Some of those activities include drug operations in South America, others involve fund-raising operations in the UK, Canada and the United States, and elsewhere.

Hezbollah is deeply involved in Lebanese political affairs and has in the past decade become a significant faction in the Lebanese government — a fact acknowledged by Rouhani in a meeting on Sunday in which he and the Lebanese parliamentary speaker contested to see who could praise the other more elaborately.

(full article online)

Hamas Visits Tehran, Joins Iran’s ‘Axis of Resistance’ With HezbollahThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 15 Av 5777 – August 7, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.


Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
Click to expand...

I sure do missed being loved in Europe.
Especially that Hitler guy.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
Click to expand...

Not to mention how much we were loved by the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention how much we were loved by the Roman Catholic Church.
Click to expand...

The regime you defend here for your your few bucks a week, is the same regime that has brought all the hatred towards israel.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention how much we were loved by the Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The regime you defend here for your your few bucks a week, is the same regime that has brought all the hatred towards israel.
Click to expand...

Because Jews have always been loved by the rest of humanity.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention how much we were loved by the Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The regime you defend here for your your few bucks a week, is the same regime that has brought all the hatred towards israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Jews have always been loved by the rest of humanity.
Click to expand...

We have been expelled from everywhere throughout our history. Israel's behavior takes these centuries of hatred to the next level.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad are all engaged in international operations in order to raise money to continue the battle to eliminate Israel from the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the problem. That is why israel is now one of the most hated countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention how much we were loved by the Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The regime you defend here for your your few bucks a week, is the same regime that has brought all the hatred towards israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Jews have always been loved by the rest of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been expelled from everywhere throughout our history. Israel's behavior takes these centuries of hatred to the next level.
Click to expand...

Ah!  Now you're using your brain.
Now tell which elements of those societies were always calling for the Jews to be expelled.


----------



## Sixties Fan

They then threw him near his house, telling him, “This is what you get for cursing Al-Qassam Brigades.” ‘Abed al-Rahman’s relatives saw that and attempted to approach him, but al-Qassam Members opened fire in the air and withdrew from the area. ‘Abed al-Rahman was then taken via an ambulance belonging to the Palestinian Red Crescent Society (PRCS) to al-Aqsa Hospital, and he underwent medical tests which showed that ‘Abed al-Rahman sustained bruises and fractures to his hands. 

Of course, the "moderate" Palestinian Authority does the same with those it deems enemies.

But the "pro-Palestinian" groups somehow never manage to utter a word about these sorts of incidents.  I wonder why?

(full article online)

Hamas' "military wing" beating up people who insult them ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course many countries restrict the import of foodstuffs by travellers for reasons of pest and disease control but in other locations such rules do not usually prompt half-baked politicised articles. 

The writer does not bother to inform readers of the Hamas terrorism that brought about not only counter-terrorism measures in the form of border restrictions but also the “three devastating wars” she mentions. The piece goes on to give an equally context-free portrayal of the Gaza electricity crisis caused by internal Palestinian feuding.

(full article online)

BBC Travel yet again dishes up political narrative in a food item


----------



## louie888

It is not hamas, fatah, hezbollah or any other BS that is our problem more than zionism.


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> The piece goes on to give an equally context-free portrayal of the Gaza electricity crisis caused by internal Palestinian feuding.


Israel cuts their power off whenever they feel like it. That alone is sickening and another reason the world hates israel so much.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> It is not hamas, fatah, hezbollah or any other BS that is our problem more than zionism.


Now that's funny. It was Hamas and Fatah who fought a civil war replete with kidnapping, torture and street murders. How is that connected to Zionism™? It's not. It's connected to Islamist tribalism. 

 It was hizbullocks which initiated a war with Israel. That is a matter connected to Islamism you need to address.

Now you're feeling stupid, right.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The piece goes on to give an equally context-free portrayal of the Gaza electricity crisis caused by internal Palestinian feuding.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cuts their power off whenever they feel like it. That alone is sickening and another reason the world hates israel so much.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you paid attention, so much of the world wouldn't call you a buffoon.

Gaza power cuts: 'This is the worst it's ever been'

Power cuts have been an ongoing problem in the besieged Gaza Strip for the past decade, but this week the situation has reached a new low.

*Last Sunday, Israel agreed to the Palestinian Authority's (PA) request to further reduce Gaza's electricity by 40 percent, in accordance with the PA President Mahmoud Abbas' decision to reduce the amount of money the PA pays for Gaza's electricity supply.


Now, you're feeling really, really stupid, right?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every day, Gaza hospitals run out of more medicines and medical supplies.

Yet Doctors Without Borders, which has blamed Israel for Gaza medicine shortages in the past, is silent.

The World Health Organization issued a statement last month about how the medicine and electricity shortage is affecting Gaza hospitals, but the only party it blamed was Israel. This is even though the Palestinian Authority has publicly bragged about reducing electricity to Gaza!

A couple of reporters mentioned the medicine crisis a month or two ago, and then promptly dropped the story.

Other "Palestine activists" are also suddenly silent about this human rights violation by the "moderate man of peace" Mahmoud Abbas, who has promised to further cut off supplies to Gaza.

The hypocrisy is stunning, but normal and expected.

(full article online)

Mahmoud Abbas continues to withhold medicines from Gaza patients; world yawns ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> The World Health Organization issued a statement last month about how the medicine and electricity shortage is affecting Gaza hospitals, but the only party it blamed was Israel.


Well, duh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority (PA) is putting pressure on Jordan to allow the Israeli embassy staff to return forthwith, _Israel Hayom _newspaper reported today (Monday).

Jordan's media outlets report that it is the PA's leaders who are exerting pressure, including at the meeting between King Abdullah and Abbas today, in order to bring about the return of the embassy staff. This is due to the fact that without the Israeli ambassador, it is not possible to issue residence permits for Palestinians Arabs currently in Jordan.

(full article online)

PA requests Jordan return Israeli ambassador


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: The Ottoman Imperial Archives' Rare Pictures of the Trains of the Holy Land.  Vital to the Armies of World War I


----------



## Sixties Fan

*So…what’s Palestine?*

After the Romans conquered the Land of Israel in 70 CE, they felt the need to impress upon the the conquered Jewish people that they had been…well, conquered.

To this end, the Romans re-named the Land of Israel (now merely a small region within the Roman Empire) after the Jewish people’s ancient nemesis: the Philistines. The name “Philistine” is derived from the Hebrew word for “migrant” also translated as “invader.” In the accent of ancient Latin, Philistine came to be pronounced, “Palestina.”

Think about the enormity of this change: it would be like the United States conquering India, turning all its citizens into slaves, and changing its name to “South-Pakistan,” just to be extra hurtful.

The Land of Israel (under its new name) was conquered and re-conquered numerous times, including: by the ancient Greeks, by an Arab caliphate, by European Crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire, and when the Ottoman Empire fell as a result of World War I, the League of Nations entrusted management of the region to the British Empire.

Finally, in 1948, a year that was 1,878 years after the destruction of the Second Temple, the Land of Israel saw the _re-_establishment of the Jewish state.

(full article online)

Tisha B'Av: Yes, Jews Were Here First | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Similarly, while it’s painful to see Israel harangued at yet another BDS conference or rally, what has more impact on the world: those shrieks and scolds, or the fact that Israel has just become a de-facto ally of the world’s second most populous nation (India), and is making diplomatic inroads into areas of the world that have been hostile to it for decades such as Asia, Africa, and even the Middle East?

At the center of these genuine victories has been an Israeli government which, whatever its shortcomings, has set priorities where they belong: growing the economy, expanding diplomacy, doing what is necessary to keep the flames engulfing the entire Middle East outside, rather than inside, the walls. 
Similarly, friends of Israel in the US who have built strategic relationships with both political parties, not to mention strategic alliances within academia, business and mission-focused organizations, understand that we too can play a long game.  And one key to victory in such a game is to never mimic our enemies by mistaking fleeting (never mind trivial or false) “wins” as the measurement for genuine success.

(full article online)

Winning and losing (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

I thought this was interesting.

Israel to strip Arab attacker of citizenship for first time | Daily Mail Online


Let's see how the muhammuds like their new lifestyle in the lslamic paradise of Gaza'istan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Leftwing NGO reaction to the above decision]

Leftwing NGOs to Challenge Court’s Revocation of Terrorist’s Israeli CitizenshipThe Jewish Press | David Israel | 15 Av 5777 – August 7, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Only 12% of West Bank residents and 25% of Gazans said their priority was to "establish a Palestinian ‎state," while 49% and 40% respectively said their priority was "a good family life." (Jerusalem results are not included here.) ‎

Only 12% and 25% respectively considered relocating the U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem very important. On the subject of special financial benefits paid by the PA for "martyrs," 66% and 67% respectively said the PA "should give prisoners' ‎families normal benefits, like everybody else." ‎

The Palestinians questioned in the poll appeared to be significantly more pragmatic than political in their attitudes toward Israel, with 63% and 70% respectively favoring employment opportunities within Israel, close to half seeking more employment by Israeli companies, 55% and 57% respectively approving increased direct personal contacts with Israelis, and 58% and 55% respectively liking the idea of Arab states offering both Israelis and Palestinians incentives "to take more moderate positions."

They also realized that 1948 cannot be undone, with 60% and 48% respectively agreeing with the statement ‎"Most Israeli settlers will probably stay where they are, and most Palestinian refugees will not ‎return to the 1948 lands" and 41% and 51% respectively saying they would accept extra aid "to resettle Palestinian ‎refugees in the West Bank or Gaza but not inside Israel."‎

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19621


----------



## Sixties Fan

The End of This Road: The Decline of the Palestinian National Movement


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
Click to expand...

*Al Jazeera Slams Israel’s Move to Ban Network: These Are Actions of Only Democracy in Mideast?*
*WATCH: Al Jazeera slams Israeli ban: Are these the actions of the only democracy in Mideast?  .haaretz.com*


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Al Jazeera Slams Israel’s Move to Ban Network: These Are Actions of Only Democracy in Mideast?*
> *WATCH: Al Jazeera slams Israeli ban: Are these the actions of the only democracy in Mideast?  .haaretz.com*
Click to expand...

Reiterate why I care?


----------



## fanger

Jewlie was last month


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The words are in the Link, take it up with the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frown upon what I refer to as Drudge worthy captions, regardless of the source.
Click to expand...

even  haaretz.com?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslims have killed Jews many times before, and that has not advanced the Islamic cause or religion in the slightest. Not a single death Muslims have suffered has achieved prosperity or peace for the people of Islam. You know the Jews will never leave the land Allah gave to them, as promised by the prophet Musa in _Surat al-Ma'ida_, _aya_ 21: "O my people, enter the Holy Land which God has prescribed for you, and turn not back in your traces, to turn about losers."


Have you not read the sound Hadith: "None of you has faith until you love for your brother what you love for yourself"? Do you not remember the words spoken by the Prophet in his Final Sermon: "Hurt no one so that no one may hurt you"?


You may think that killing Jews is a noble thing, that others will praise you and hold you a hero, a brave man, a _batal_, a true believer. Yet what you did was not brave, but cowardly. People will tell you that the slaughter you performed was heroic and that you took up arms to bring freedom for your fellow Muslims. But today, millions around the world detest what you did and call it by its proper name, a Satanic act. You took the lives of grandparents and parents, ruining the future for their little children. How can anyone be proud of that?


Arabs have fought six wars against the Jews and lost each time. You have fought intifadas to dislodge the Jews from the land God gave them, and they have survived and prospered. They have offered you everything you need to grow in peace and prosperity. They have guarded you so you can worship freely, attend your mosques, and preach your sermons, even when you have preached hatred for them. Are these not signs that Allah has protected them, given them the strength to survive, and blessed them?

(full article online)

An Open Letter to Omar al-Abed


----------



## fanger

gatestoneinstitute? LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that in nearly most Arab and Muslim countries, there is no such thing as a "Foreign Press Association." That is because Arab and Islamic dictatorships do not allow such organizations to operate in their countries.
> 
> 
> The second question that comes to mind in light of the Foreign Press Association's opposition to Israel's security measures is: What exactly are the foreign journalists demanding from Israel? That Israeli authorities allow them to run around freely while Palestinian rioters are hurling stones and firebombs at police officers? Are the journalists saying that Israelis have no right to safeguard their own lives?
> 
> 
> Outrageously, the FPA is nearly stone-deaf when it comes to wrongdoing by Palestinians. Where is the outcry of the organization when a Palestinian journalist is arrested or assaulted by the Palestinian Authority (PA) in the West Bank or Hamas in the Gaza Strip? Where is the outcry over PA President Mahmoud Abbas's recent decision to block more than 20 news websites?
> (full article online)
> 
> The Foreign Press Association's Unlimited Bias
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to close Al Jazeera offices, take network off-air - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you omitted the word "seeks" between "Israel" and "to".
> Nothing unusual coming from a bullshit artist such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Al Jazeera Slams Israel’s Move to Ban Network: These Are Actions of Only Democracy in Mideast?*
> *WATCH: Al Jazeera slams Israeli ban: Are these the actions of the only democracy in Mideast?  .haaretz.com*
Click to expand...


[What Habib does not care that others know about Al Jazeera]

Al Jazeera: The Terrorist Propaganda Network


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're Linking a source that's lying?
> How unusual of you...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the claim that the BBC are lying, but bring no proof or a link, How unusual of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be grammar challenged.
> No problem...our exchange as is speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exchange! I post fact with a link to a reputable source and you whine, is it a jewish thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frown upon what I refer to as Drudge worthy captions, regardless of the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even  haaretz.com?
Click to expand...

Haaretz is comprised of assimilated Jews who wish they were born any religion but Jewish.
They rarely have an article that is even Israel neutral.
You could use them as source material.


----------



## Indeependent

To Monty, Jerusalem = Israel.
No Jews in Jerusalem = no Jews in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe I’m late, but I recently discovered “American Muslims for Palestine.” It’s not a particularly prominent organization: it was founded in 2006; its Twitter account has some 6,600 followers, while the Facebook page – which describes the outfit as a “Public & Government Service in Falls Church, Virginia” – has some 15K followers. I’d love to know which government is behind this “service”…
In any case, the main “service” offered at the time of this writing on Twitter is a frantic effort to promote the hashtag #HonorRasmea in support of convicted supermarket bomber and US immigration fraudster Rasmea Odeh. I have to confess that it strikes me as not terribly prudent when groups that surely oppose restrictions on Muslim immigration to the US cheer a convicted terrorist like Odeh – though I guess the Trump administration will only be too happy to have this kind of opponents.
Consider this tweet: “If more people were like her, we would live in a more just world #HonorRasmea and come to her farewell.” Yeah, if more people bombed supermarkets full of Jewish shoppers and then sneaked into the US by lying about their terrorist past, it would be really great, wouldn’t it.

(full article online)

Vile propaganda and incitement from American Muslims for Palestine (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in 2011, Shiri’s father — Tony Pagliuso — wasn’t yet aware of the AJC’s report. But he knew outright propaganda when he saw it.

He contacted his daughter’s teacher, the head of the high school’s history department, the principal, and eventually the superintendents — who all defended the _Arab World Studies Notebook_ as essential for sharpening critical thinking skills. They also praised the book for providing a “balanced perspective” and an “Arab point of view.”

Pagliuso realized that he was being stonewalled, which got him thinking: If he looked at Shiri’s other course materials, what other dreadful stuff would he find?

Determined to expose the extent of the problem, a bitter multi-year battle ensued that pitted Pagliuso — who was soon joined by a group of other parents and Newton residents — against a shockingly hostile school district.

Together, the parents and residents fought to get school officials to acknowledge their legitimate concerns, provide access to all the curriculum materials as required by law, and to pull the _Arab World Studies Notebook_ and other academically

(full article online)

Palestinian Propaganda Is Infiltrating US Public Schools


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The End of the Myth?*

Tauber’s thorough, well-documented study covers all the bases and aims to set everything straight.

The conclusion from the book is that the battle was conducted in an amateurish manner and there were a lot of blunders—but there was no deliberate massacre. Aside from isolated cases, most of those killed at Deir Yassin, Jews and Arabs alike, were killed in battle.

It’s hard to believe that Tauber’s book will put an end to the use of Deir Yassin for propaganda and political purposes. Myths take on a life of their own and historical facts are but background sets for them. But for those who wish to understand the battle of Deir Yassin from a scholarly and factual perspective, Tauber’s book is a highly important, extensive, and thorough discussion of a retrospectively seminal event in Israeli history.

(full article online)

A New Book Argues That a Massacre Never Happened at Deir Yassin


----------



## Sixties Fan

On June 9, 2006, amidst ongoing rocket attacks against Israel and IDF responses, eight Palestinian civilians (including 3 children) were killed by an explosion on a Gaza beach in disputed circumstances. Though there was no footage of the attack, a widely aired and truly heartbreaking video shown repeatedly at the time, showing a young girl screaming in grief by her dead father, was enough to convict Israel in eyes of many observers.

Palestinians immediately labeled it a “massacre”, a narrative of Israeli culpability accepted without scrutiny by many major media outlets and NGOs. The following photo of the young Palestinian girl, Huda Ali Ghalia, became iconic:

However, an IDF investigation concluded a week later that “that the incident did not result from fire by IDF forces that day.”  Their findings were based on an inconsistency between the shrapnel found in the one of the wounded babies and the metal used in IDF artillery, the absence of a crater at the explosion site and the fact that the IDF had stopped firing 15 minutes before the incident.

(full article online)

Independent revives 2006 Gaza Beach libel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Arabic, the Jews were said to have "stormed" and "broken in" to the site.

According to Palestinians, Jews who want to pray at a holy site are provocative settlers. Their very existence "prompts clashes."

The PA is against freedom of religion to Jews. If it wasn't for the IDF, Jews would be banned from visiting the site altogether.

The way they treat Joseph's Tomb is how they would treat any other important Jewish site that they insist should be under their control, which happens to include every single major Jewish historical and religious site.

Anyone who thinks that there can be peace with the Palestinians needs to explain exactly how these tolerant, peaceful people would treat the Jews who want to pray at Jewish holy sites. And feel free to bring examples from the tolerance of the Muslims when they controlled those sites under Ottoman and Jordanian rule, as well as how the PA treats Joseph's Tomb today.

(full article online)

Another universal human right that Mahmoud Abbas is against ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arutz Sheva special: Rebellion and Destruction


----------



## Sixties Fan

The rebellion of Matityahu Antigonus


----------



## Sixties Fan

Was King Herod good for the Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the slaughter in Caesarea to war in Jerusalem


----------



## Indeependent

Jordanian views on the Palestinian-Israeli situation
Jordan says "Fuck you" to the Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> Jordanian views on the Palestinian-Israeli situation
> Jordan says "Fuck you" to the Palestinians.



It's hilarious how this moron Indepeepee uses the Hasbara technique of posting a comment that adheres to the Hasbara propaganda and then provides a link to an article that he purports makes his case.  Then you read the article and you find that, as usual, Indepeepee is going the Hasbara clown dance.  To wit, his link dtates:

", Jordanian officials stressed to me that Hamas is an important part of the Palestinian body politic and seemed surprisingly open to its inclusion in a workable Palestinian government. "

Isn't that hilarious. LOL


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian views on the Palestinian-Israeli situation
> Jordan says "Fuck you" to the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious how this moron Indepeepee uses the Hasbara technique of posting a comment that adheres to the Hasbara propaganda and then provides a link to an article that he purports makes his case.  Then you read the article and you find that, as usual, Indepeepee is going the Hasbara clown dance.  To wit, his link dtates:
> 
> ", Jordanian officials stressed to me that Hamas is an important part of the Palestinian body politic and seemed surprisingly open to its inclusion in a workable Palestinian government. "
> 
> Isn't that hilarious. LOL
Click to expand...


Isn't it hilarious that _The Monty_ gets befuddled over his own cut and paste snippets. last I heard, the Islamic terrorists of Hamas _already were_ an "important part" of a typical Arab-Moslem government important in that they demonstrate why Islamic terrorists are failures at managing the affairs of a responsible government.

I get a chuckle when an Arab Moslem suggests that Arab Moslem terrorists in the invented country of Pal'Istan are either willing or able to manage the civil affairs of government. They are, obviously, equipped to manage yet another failed Islamist mini caliphate that survives at the hand of a kuffar funded welfare fraud.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian views on the Palestinian-Israeli situation
> Jordan says "Fuck you" to the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious how this moron Indepeepee uses the Hasbara technique of posting a comment that adheres to the Hasbara propaganda and then provides a link to an article that he purports makes his case.  Then you read the article and you find that, as usual, Indepeepee is going the Hasbara clown dance.  To wit, his link dtates:
> 
> ", Jordanian officials stressed to me that Hamas is an important part of the Palestinian body politic and seemed surprisingly open to its inclusion in a workable Palestinian government. "
> 
> Isn't that hilarious. LOL
Click to expand...

Isn't it hilarious that every article I read has "No more Palestinians need apply" at Jordan's border?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Our Peace loving, very friendly and neighborly Hashemites ]

1959 Jordanian guidebook erases Jews from history, all Jews since King David are "occupiers" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[When they need Israel, they need Israel. But in general.....it is the Muslim mind set of Judaism has been replaced and Jews must come to that realization someday ]

Saudi Arabia to host 1000 family members of Palestinian terrorists ("martyrs") ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

" .. O Laith, the most beautiful story I have ever heard in my life, the legend that will shine in our veins and will remain on the banks of our pains, the flower of Jasmine will still embrace the strings of the warm sun, and will not forget your gift on the teeth of a child like lion, The sky of the camp, its crescent overlooking its land, its walls painted with pain, everything in existence will miss you. The sun, and the color of your skin, was painted in a color of freedom."


If this is not encouragement for young Palestinians to become "martyrs," I don't know what is. 

Yet Ma'an keeps getting funded by European NGOs and governments.

(full article online)

Western funded Ma'an News glorifies a teen who declared he wanted to burn all Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: Remembering the Indian Soldiers Who Helped Liberate Jerusalem 100 Years Ago


----------



## Sixties Fan

The security cooperation between Israel and the PA, in place for years despite near-frozen diplomatic ties, is seen as critical for both Israel and Abbas’s Fatah faction to keep a lid on violence in the West Bank, particularly from the Hamas terror group.

(full article online)

Abbas issues new demands of Israel, but is quietly still arresting terror suspects


----------



## Sixties Fan

As of Monday, East Jerusalemites able to improve the economic or humanitarian conditions in the Gaza Strip are permitted to apply for Israeli permits to enter the Palestinian enclave.

(full article online)

New Israeli policy allows East Jerusalemites special access to Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

On this, Tobin, drawing on experiences as "_a journalist who has covered dialogue programs for decades_", says that 

what has always been clear - though usually not to the organizers - is the lack of symmetry between the two sides. Few if any Palestinian participants ever express doubt about the justice of their cause or feel obligated to temper their anger at what they consider to be the sins of Zionism. But even supporters of Israel who engage in these programs generally feel compelled to express criticisms of Israel or to show respect if not sympathy for the Palestinian Nakba narrative.

And there's a clear take-away:
That isn’t the sort of dialogue that can help bridge the divide between the two peoples, let alone promote peace. True dialogue involves airing disagreement and promoting respect for differing narratives, not one side affirming the stance of the other... [T]he problem is that there is no comparable force in Palestinian politics to Peace Now, or J Street.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 08-Aug-17: Symmetry, dialogue, loss and bridging the divides


----------



## Sixties Fan

For 19 years, Jews and Christians residing in Israel (and even Israeli Muslims) were barred from their holy places, despite Jordan's pledge to allow free access. Jews, for example, were unable to pray at the Western Wall;

Christian Arabs living in Israel were denied access to churches and other religious sites in the Old City and nearby Bethlehem, also under Jordanian control.

During Jordan's reign over eastern Jerusalem, its restrictive laws on Christian institutions led to a dramatic decline in the holy city's Christian population by more than half - from 25,000 to 11,000 - a pattern that characterized Christian Arabs in other Arab countries throughout the Middle East where religious freedom is not honored.

It is worth noting that after Jordan annexed the West Bank in the 1950s, it too failed to make Jerusalem - a city that Arabs now claim as 'the third most holy site of Islam' - its capital.

(full article online)

Jordan's shameful record


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a statement, the Tourism Ministry said the issue "concerns 0.5% of tour guides in Israel, who guide only groups that set out from the Palestinian territories, and within the framework of the arrangement in place since 1967 and anchored in the Paris Protocol framework. The Tourism Ministry performs reviews, and in instances where a tour guide is caught committing ethical crimes and demonization, the ministry has contacted the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories to revoke their license."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=44467


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian views on the Palestinian-Israeli situation
> Jordan says "Fuck you" to the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious how this moron Indepeepee uses the Hasbara technique of posting a comment that adheres to the Hasbara propaganda and then provides a link to an article that he purports makes his case.  Then you read the article and you find that, as usual, Indepeepee is going the Hasbara clown dance.  To wit, his link dtates:
> 
> ", Jordanian officials stressed to me that Hamas is an important part of the Palestinian body politic and seemed surprisingly open to its inclusion in a workable Palestinian government. "
> 
> Isn't that hilarious. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it hilarious that every article I read has "No more Palestinians need apply" at Jordan's border?
Click to expand...

It was once so in America


----------



## Sixties Fan

A short while later we arrive at our first destination, the al-Am’ari refugee camp. Our group, a study tour of American academics, descends from the bus into the June heat. Just east of Ramallah, Am’ari is one of 19 refugee camps in the West Bank and is located in Area ‘A,’ under the control of the Palestinian Authority. In reality, the Palestinian government refuses to take responsibility or provide basic services for the camp’s 7,000 residents. As a result, it has become a hotbed of resentment toward Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas.

(full article online)

A day in Area ‘A’


----------



## Sixties Fan

For far too long, the physical dimensions of the conflict have been prioritized over the content of people’s hearts. With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation. 

There were no Jewish communities established beyond the Green Line between 1948-1967, nor did Israel exercise any sovereignty over the Temple Mount during that period; and yet, the conflict persisted. 

The history of the Israeli-Palestinian dispute shows that houses and people can be moved. In the Sinai and Gaza, Israel did just that in the pursuit of peace. Yet what cannot be changed with the stroke of a pen are matters of the Palestinian heart and mind. How do you cure a society that rewards — instead of penalizes — terrorists and their families with financial compensation? Or adorns community centers and streets with terrorists’ names? These questions are at the root of the conflict– and they must be the first ones to be answered. 

(full article online)

It’s Not the Settlements, Stupid


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There were no Jewish communities established beyond the Green Line between 1948-1967, nor did Israel exercise any sovereignty over the Temple Mount during that period; and yet, the conflict persisted.


Indeed, they were opposing the 1948 occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.


It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.
Click to expand...

No problem as Israel is back in the hands of the pre-Roman conquerors.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem as Israel is back in the hands of the pre-Roman conquerors.
Click to expand...


Oh it's a problem alright.  For the Jews. A minority, however militarily powerful, eventually loses.  Better make a good deal while you can.  The Boers were smart that way.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem as Israel is back in the hands of the pre-Roman conquerors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's a problem alright.  For the Jews. A minority, however militarily powerful, eventually loses.  Better make a good deal while you can.  The Boers were smart that way.
Click to expand...

So when the Jews took Palestine in 1948 your current logic dissipated into..?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem as Israel is back in the hands of the pre-Roman conquerors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's a problem alright.  For the Jews. A minority, however militarily powerful, eventually loses.  Better make a good deal while you can.  The Boers were smart that way.
Click to expand...


There is no deal making with Islamic terrorists. Nothing in the Hamas charter allows for compromise.

Islamic fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The Israelis understand that. You Islamic fascists failed to negotiate and your time is now past.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> There is no deal making with Islamic terrorists. Nothing in the Hamas charter allows for compromise.
> 
> Islamic fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The Israelis understand that. You Islamic fascists failed to negotiate and your time is now past.


At the same time, there is no deal making with jewish terrorists. Nothing in the zionist mindset allows for compromise.

Jewish fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The world understand that. You jewish fascists refuse to negotiate and the world is watching.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no deal making with Islamic terrorists. Nothing in the Hamas charter allows for compromise.
> 
> Islamic fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The Israelis understand that. You Islamic fascists failed to negotiate and your time is now past.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, there is no deal making with jewish terrorists. Nothing in the zionist mindset allows for compromise.
> 
> Jewish fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The world understand that. You jewish fascists refuse to negotiate and the world is watching.
Click to expand...

You make Monty interesting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi columnist praises Israeli justice system


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today in Jewish History*
*• Hebron Massacre (1929)
*
67 Jewish men, women and children were slaughtered, and scores wounded, raped and maimed, by their Arab neighbors in the city of Hebron, who rioted for three days amid cries of "Slaughter the Jews." The survivors fled to Jerusalem, and the ancient Jewish community of Hebron, which had lived in relative peace in the city for hundreds of years, was not revived until after Israel's capture of Hebron in the 1967 Six Day war.

Day View


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no deal making with Islamic terrorists. Nothing in the Hamas charter allows for compromise.
> 
> Islamic fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The Israelis understand that. You Islamic fascists failed to negotiate and your time is now past.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, there is no deal making with jewish terrorists. Nothing in the zionist mindset allows for compromise.
> 
> Jewish fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The world understand that. You jewish fascists refuse to negotiate and the world is watching.
Click to expand...


I always get a chuckle when you carelessly and ineptly slog through your plagiarized cutting and pasting.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Saudi columnist praises Israeli justice system



Somewhere, a fatwa pen is scratching out an islamo-hit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Am’ari is one of 19 refugee camps in the West Bank and is located in Area ‘A,’ under the control of the Palestinian Authority. In reality, the Palestinian government refuses to take responsibility or provide basic services for the camp’s 7,000 residents.


Refugees are the responsibility of UNWRA.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With good intentions, politicians have tried to resolve geographical problems without demanding ideological reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a geographical or ideological problem. It is a settler colonial problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem as Israel is back in the hands of the pre-Roman conquerors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's a problem alright.  For the Jews. A minority, however militarily powerful, eventually loses.  Better make a good deal while you can.  The Boers were smart that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deal making with Islamic terrorists. Nothing in the Hamas charter allows for compromise.
> 
> Islamic fascism is an all or nothing ideology. The Israelis understand that. You Islamic fascists failed to negotiate and your time is now past.
Click to expand...

Indeed, they will not negotiate away the Palestinian's inalienable rights.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am’ari is one of 19 refugee camps in the West Bank and is located in Area ‘A,’ under the control of the Palestinian Authority. In reality, the Palestinian government refuses to take responsibility or provide basic services for the camp’s 7,000 residents.
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees are the responsibility of UNWRA.
Click to expand...


....and because Fatah has no intention toward spending their welfare fraud slush fund on anything but maintaining their personal fortunes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.

(full article online)

Unassailable


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable


So you post an Israeli propaganda site. 

Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.

So, what are you blabbering on about?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.
> 
> So, what are you blabbering on about?
Click to expand...


"I" am blabbering about Palestine being a region and not a country, renamed by the Romans (it was called Judea before that).

"I" am blabbering about Palestinians not being citizens of any country named Palestine, because there is no such country acknowledged by any country in the UN.
Never was a recognized country, and very possibly never will be.

"I" am blabbering about no Treaties or International Law saying anything about a country named Palestine, as it does not exist
because the Palestinians never did exist as a nationality before 1964 and their only goal has always been to destroy Israel and retake that land for ISLAM, not the Palestinians.

Call any and all sites "propaganda".

You are a revealed bafoon, one of the many jokes who walk and talk and type Jew hatred on this and possibly other forums.

Israel is here to stay.
The Jews are keeping their country strong and it will be stronger
to deal with the never ending lies fools like you insist on believing only because you were raised that way.

The fools have taken too much from the Jews.

No more.

Keep drooling.

Am Israel Chai.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.
> 
> So, what are you blabbering on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestine being a region and not a country, renamed by the Romans (it was called Judea before that).
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestinians not being citizens of any country named Palestine, because there is no such country acknowledged by any country in the UN.
> Never was a recognized country, and very possibly never will be.
> 
> "I" am blabbering about no Treaties or International Law saying anything about a country named Palestine, as it does not exist
> because the Palestinians never did exist as a nationality before 1964 and their only goal has always been to destroy Israel and retake that land for ISLAM, not the Palestinians.
> 
> Call any and all sites "propaganda".
> 
> You are a revealed bafoon, one of the many jokes who walk and talk and type Jew hatred on this and possibly other forums.
> 
> Israel is here to stay.
> The Jews are keeping their country strong and it will be stronger
> to deal with the never ending lies fools like you insist on believing only because you were raised that way.
> 
> The fools have taken too much from the Jews.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Keep drooling.
> 
> Am Israel Chai.
Click to expand...

WOW, you are well versed in Israeli bullshit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.
> 
> So, what are you blabbering on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestine being a region and not a country, renamed by the Romans (it was called Judea before that).
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestinians not being citizens of any country named Palestine, because there is no such country acknowledged by any country in the UN.
> Never was a recognized country, and very possibly never will be.
> 
> "I" am blabbering about no Treaties or International Law saying anything about a country named Palestine, as it does not exist
> because the Palestinians never did exist as a nationality before 1964 and their only goal has always been to destroy Israel and retake that land for ISLAM, not the Palestinians.
> 
> Call any and all sites "propaganda".
> 
> You are a revealed bafoon, one of the many jokes who walk and talk and type Jew hatred on this and possibly other forums.
> 
> Israel is here to stay.
> The Jews are keeping their country strong and it will be stronger
> to deal with the never ending lies fools like you insist on believing only because you were raised that way.
> 
> The fools have taken too much from the Jews.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Keep drooling.
> 
> Am Israel Chai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, you are well versed in Israeli bullshit.
Click to expand...


Exactly what deep cave do you live in?


----------



## Sixties Fan

I stopped a family driving out of Ras Ali to ask them. They confirmed that it is a an elementary school for the children of their village and Khawaled, that town I drove past 2 km back. My curiousity about this town was ignited and I asked who could give me more information. They told me to look for Nimer Samri, the head of their town committee.

(full article online)

Ras Ali – Bedouin Success Story - Israel Diaries


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.
> 
> So, what are you blabbering on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestine being a region and not a country, renamed by the Romans (it was called Judea before that).
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestinians not being citizens of any country named Palestine, because there is no such country acknowledged by any country in the UN.
> Never was a recognized country, and very possibly never will be.
> 
> "I" am blabbering about no Treaties or International Law saying anything about a country named Palestine, as it does not exist
> because the Palestinians never did exist as a nationality before 1964 and their only goal has always been to destroy Israel and retake that land for ISLAM, not the Palestinians.
> 
> Call any and all sites "propaganda".
> 
> You are a revealed bafoon, one of the many jokes who walk and talk and type Jew hatred on this and possibly other forums.
> 
> Israel is here to stay.
> The Jews are keeping their country strong and it will be stronger
> to deal with the never ending lies fools like you insist on believing only because you were raised that way.
> 
> The fools have taken too much from the Jews.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Keep drooling.
> 
> Am Israel Chai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, you are well versed in Israeli bullshit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what deep cave do you live in?
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should start a thread called "Israel's Lies" that way we could discuss them without going off topic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The indigenous argument is important, because its airtight. The only arguments against it come from people who don’t even understand indigenous rights or indigenous status. The people who say “but the Arabs are indigenous” are only doing so because they have been force-fed false history and lies. The Arabs are indigenous… TO ARABIA, the Hejaz where their language, religion, customs and genetics all come from. If they self-identify as Arabs then they cannot self-identify as indigenous to non-Arab lands and that means any land outside the Hejaz, because truthfully the Arab world should be called the “Arabized” world. Indigeneity is site specific – Jews are not indigenous to the entire Middle East any more than Arabs are, any more than Amazigh are or Bedouin. It’s time to start calling out false narratives, not empowering them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Unassailable
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine and the Palestinians are citizens of Palestine by treaty and international law.
> 
> So, what are you blabbering on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestine being a region and not a country, renamed by the Romans (it was called Judea before that).
> 
> "I" am blabbering about Palestinians not being citizens of any country named Palestine, because there is no such country acknowledged by any country in the UN.
> Never was a recognized country, and very possibly never will be.
> 
> "I" am blabbering about no Treaties or International Law saying anything about a country named Palestine, as it does not exist
> because the Palestinians never did exist as a nationality before 1964 and their only goal has always been to destroy Israel and retake that land for ISLAM, not the Palestinians.
> 
> Call any and all sites "propaganda".
> 
> You are a revealed bafoon, one of the many jokes who walk and talk and type Jew hatred on this and possibly other forums.
> 
> Israel is here to stay.
> The Jews are keeping their country strong and it will be stronger
> to deal with the never ending lies fools like you insist on believing only because you were raised that way.
> 
> The fools have taken too much from the Jews.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Keep drooling.
> 
> Am Israel Chai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, you are well versed in Israeli bullshit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what deep cave do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should start a thread called "Israel's Lies" that way we could discuss them without going off topic.
Click to expand...


This thread is about the truth blind haters like you do not want to see.

By all means start your own thread with Palestinian truths.
Make sure you do have the evidence to back it up.
You are going to need it for the thread to last.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Incoming tourism rose again last month, according to the last figures from the Central Bureau of Statistics, which showed 271,100 tourist entries recorded in July 2017 — about 17 percent more than July 2016 and 11 percent more than in 2015.

(full article online)

Incoming Tourism Continues to Rise Over 2016, 2015 | The Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 18 Av 5777 – August 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is about the truth blind haters like you do not want to see.


Nope.

It's about an idiot with no life who spams the propaganda of a foreign nation on an American board.



Sixties Fan said:


> By all means start your own thread with Palestinian truths.
> Make sure you do have the evidence to back it up.


You talking about evidence is as funny as a baseball player talking about theoretical physics.








Sixties Fan said:


> You are going to need it for the thread to last.


Why could he not just spam it with links like you do?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Palestinians and Islam.  One "honorable" loss at a time ]

A competitor from an Arab country once again awarded victory by default to an Israeli rival in an international sports event, only this time the Israeli was an Arab, who won the bronze medal.

On Tuesday, a boxer representing the Palestinian Authority refused to compete with Israel’s Amit Madah in the up to 54 kg matches at the Youth Thai Boxing World Boxing Championship currently being held in Bangkok.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...-to-fight-israeli-arab-in-bangkok/2017/08/09/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Umayyads understood that ascribing an Islamic aura to their stronghold would cement their regime in power. “Toward this end (as well as to assert Islam’s presence in its competition with Christianity), the Umayyad caliph built Islam’s first grand structure, the Dome of the Rock, right on the spot of the Jewish Temple, in 688-91. This remarkable building is not just the first monumental sacred building of Islam but also the only one that still stands today in roughly its original form.”

The Dome of the Rock was therefore an act of political supersessionism: built on top of the Jewish Temple in order to assert the dominance of the Umayyads over the city. But they realised that an Islamic aura wasn’t enough. They needed to harness the power of the sacred itself.

In the Qur’an there is a mention of Mohammed’s journey to “the furthest mosque”, a reference understood by some early Muslims as metaphorical or a place in heaven. It was never held to be in Jerusalem or on Temple Mount. Indeed, there is no mention of Jerusalem in the Qur’an. 

Cynically – and brilliantly – seizing upon this reference, the Umayyads built a second mosque in Jerusalem, also on Temple Mount, and called this one the “Furthest Mosque”. This was al Aqsa. 

Pipes observes: “With this, the Umayyads retroactively gave the city a role in Muhammad’s life. This association of Jerusalem with _al-masjid al-aqsa_ fit into a wider Muslim tendency to identify place names found in the Qur’an: wherever the Qur’an mentions a name of an event, stories were invented to give the impression that somehow, somewhere, someone, knew what they were about.

(full article online)

Incitement, lies and the strange eclipse of the Dome of the Rock | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

events on the Temple Mount and the recent terrorist attacks, the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem was very surprised to see a dramatic increase in the number of Israel sympathizers in Iraq. 

Yonatan Gonen, head of Arabic-language digital diplomacy at the Foreign Ministry, who also runs the Foreign Ministry's Facebook and Twitter accounts, said that the ministry has been flooded with pictures and messages of sympathy, support and even a desire to establish relations between the two countries.




(full article online)

Ynetnews News - In light of terrorism, support for Israel in Iraq rises


----------



## Sixties Fan

Consider for a second the level of depravity here. Not only did they murder 15 civilians (including 7 children and a pregnant woman), wound 130 more, and adversely affect the lives of hundreds, perhaps thousands, of families, but they are now – 16 years later – looking back at it in celebration.

In case anyone wonders why there is no peace.

This is how we need to be spending this day – remembering the victims:

(full article online)

16 Years On: Hamas Celebrates Sbarro Restaurant Massacre


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poll Shows Strong Support for Israel Among New Zealanders, Despite Their Government’s Policies


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

While exceedingly rare, there are fleeting moments when a voice of reason emerges from the great ideological / cultural wilderness that is _The islam_.

Palestinian “honor killing” of women condemned by Fatah leader - PMW Bulletins

*Palestinian "honor killing" of women 
condemned by Fatah leader*

*"If we wish to liberate our [Palestinian] society from the octopus grip of this crime (i.e., honor killings), we must purify our outlook, our books, and our heritage from the sanctification of killing for God and honor"*
*"Our [Arab and Islamic] societies consider crimes of violence against women and murder for honor and revenge as legitimate acts"*
*"We need a fundamental change... and above all, we need a revolution in education" *
"Palestinian women suffer from discrimination, violence, and honor killings emanating from "the cultural foundations of the Arab and Islamic societies," according to a Fatah leader"



Well..... yeah. I would agree that islam needs a fundamental change. It is truly remarkable to see the fear and loathing of women that grips the Arab-Moslem male. Their attitudes toward women is to control them, silence them, put them in Shame Sacks, cut their genitals and otherwise treat them like chattel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The construction of Israel’s underground security barrier aimed at countering the Hamas terror group’s attack tunnels is picking up speed, the head of the IDF’s Southern Command said Wednesday, with hundreds of workers operating around the clock on the massive engineering project.

(full article online)

Revealing details of Gaza tunnel-thwarting barrier, IDF says it could spark war


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorists used weapons that were hidden there to kill two Israeli soldiers. During that time the police searched the complex for more weapons, and it found knives, chains, clubs and other materials.





------------
These actions, the Waqf says, "constitutes a flagrant violation of the sanctity of the mosque and the sanctity of its facilities."

Using the mosque as a weapons depot isn't a violation of the sanctity of the mosque. Searching for those weapons - is.

(full article online)

Waqf condemns Al Aqsa mosque being used as weapons depot. (Just kidding!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab newspapers have the story today, and this op-ed explains why it is a big deal: It shows that  Qatar is helping Israel and hurting Palestinians by allowing Jews from Arab countries to move to Israel. The writer says that Qatar falsely claims to defend Arabism but in fact is helping Israel at the expense of Yemen and Palestinians.

And, yes, the writer says that by doing this, Qatar has sold its honor.

(full article online)

Arab world upset that Qatar helped Yemeni Jews escape in 2013 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, in accordance with the Palestinian tradition of never failing to miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity, she instead pushes antisemitic tropes masked as anti-Zionism.

Google lists more than a few sites of “famous Ashrawi quotes” that illustrate her consistent misrepresentation of fact in aid of the establishment of a Palestinian state. She began her deluded efforts with a breathtaking statement about the some 800,000 Jews who fled persecution from Muslim countries for refuge in the new State of Israel.

In Ashrawi’s historical analysis, these Jews were only “emigrants,” who had left their ancestral homes voluntarily.

Jews lived happily among their Muslim neighbors and were brought to Israel to usurp “ancestral” Palestinian lands as part of a plot by “Zionists.”

This has been the underlying strategy of the Palestinian Authority led by Mahmoud Abbas, of which Ashrawi has been an integral part: to eliminate any historical grounds for Jewish self-determination and nationhood. Ashrawi has echoed Abbas’s traditional Christmas message: “We celebrate the birth of Jesus, a Palestinian messenger of love, justice and peace, which has guided millions from the moment that his message came out from a small grotto in Bethlehem over 2,000 years ago.”

“Jesus as the first Palestinian martyr” is a recurrent theme of standard Palestinian delusions about history and a regular feature of the distorted PA narrative. Its inspiration may have been Yasser Arafat’s assertion to then-US president Bill Clinton that there was never a Jewish Temple in Jerusalem, but its current invocation by UNESCO persists in the egregious denial that no Jewish connection to Jerusalem ever existed.

(full article online)

Queen of delusion


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Once again this summer, Hamas  operates military preparation summer camps for 250,000 teenagers who attend UNRWA schools during the school year.

Working with an Israeli-Palestinian team of journalists over the past few years, I run a news agency that  documents  and films how UNRWA allocates cash from donor nations to conduct military training for children in the UNRWA classroom along with weapons training camps which Hamas organizes for UNRWA children.

Al-Kutla al-Islamiya, a division of Hamas, runs military activities, which attract UNRWA’s younger students, paving the way for recruitment in al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas.

UNRWA “education” teaches children how to fight, shoot lethal weapons, use hand grenades, and climb through various spaces all in preparation for war.

After exposure to al-Kutla, elementary and middle schoolers join a week long war games program, held in a military campment, where they study “jihad, determination, to trust Allah and other Islamic values” in addition to military tactics.

(full article online)

Scrutinizing UNRWA terror involvement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two prominent U.S. senators are raising questions about an American-funded school in Ramallah that is running an extremist summer camp for Palestinian teens from around the world, many of them Americans.

The controversial summer program, called “Go Palestine,” is run by the Ramallah Friends School, a 148-year-old Quaker institution in the Palestinian Authority’s de facto capital. Its stated mission is to provide Palestinian teens from abroad with “introductions to Palestinian culture, cuisine, life and work, and the Arabic language.” 

But in addition to traditional summer camp fare, Go Palestine participants are immersed in anti-Israel films and lectures by militants, some with terrorist connections.
----------
The three-week Go Palestine program, which began in the summer of 2011, accepts 40-50 campers each year. It costs $2,150 per camper, plus airfare. Although the camp has not released a complete breakdown of the participants by nationality, the “camper profiles” shown on its website from 2011-2013 indicate Americans were the single-largest contingent. Other campers hailed from the U.K., Saudi Arabia and elsewhere. Several came from what the website calls “Haifa, Palestine.”

Haifa is located within pre-1967 Israel, not in the disputed territories. The camp’s use of “Haifa, Palestine” is one of the many indications that rejection of Israel’s right to exist is an integral part of the camp’s ideology.

(full article online)

Senators concerned about extremist summer camp for Palestinian Americans


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leaders of the BDS Movement seek to impose a one-state solution in the Middle East. Palestinians and Israelis beg to differ.

(full article online)

Palestinians and Israelis Actually Agree On Something: They Really Don't Want the One-State Solution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare Second Temple-Era Treasures Discovered in Galilee


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Rare Second Temple-Era Treasures Discovered in Galilee


Because united with israel said so. You are a tool.


----------



## Hollie

*Gloating over mass murder, Hamas style - PMW Bulletins

Gloating over mass murder, Hamas style*

*Hamas celebrates the anniversary of the Sbarro pizza shop bombing in which 15 Israelis, among them 7 children, were murdered: 
"The news of the operation made Palestinians joyous everywhere... Masses of people went out to the streets, cheered, and distributed candies out of happiness"


*
Of course Arabs-Moslems were joyous. Depraved acts in worship of their god Jr., the inventor of Islamism, are always a source of celebration for Death Cultists. 

The ideology of Islamism is one that promotes the virulent hatreds which has fueled the 7 centuries of slaughter in the Middle East. It creates and nurtures the conflicts we see today. A culture that demands scared women hide in their homes or under shapeless black Sacks and youth are indoctrinated to believe that mass murder / suicide will result in carnal rewards in islamo-heaven. 

No wonder these people are so retrograde.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The murky world of the Aleppo Codex


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2015, Amnesty International spent who knows how many thousands of dollars to create an online database that purported, very falsely, to document every single death and injury (to Palestinians) from the 2014 Gaza war.

Despite my proving how wrong it was (and Amnesty read my posts), they refused to correct their data, which is still online, and still claiming hundreds more civilians killed than any other source including the UN and B'Tselem.

(full article online)

Where is @Amnesty's Mosul Platform?  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Jordan, PA to hold first-of-its-kind joint firefighting and rescue exercise


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

At last, there is some positive news regarding Arab-Moslem terrorists being held accountable for their retrograde brhavior. 


*Senate panel approves bill to cut off funds to Palestinians over terrorism*


Senate panel approves bill to cut off funds to Palestinians over terrorism


The Palestinian Authority regularly offers financial compensation to the families of terrorists. Critics have dubbed it “pay to slay” and say the Palestinian Authority spends as much as $300 million a year on the program.

The bill would cut off direct funds until the secretary of State certifies that the Palestinian Authority has taken “credible steps to end acts of violence against United States and Israeli citizens” and has “terminated payments for acts of terrorism against U.S. and Israeli citizens.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Temple Mount saw record number of Israeli visitors last month


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nasser’s Peace: Egypt’s Response to the 1967 War With Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel Curricula Used in World History Courses Across the Country


----------



## Sixties Fan

They said they did not know what "sensitive information" Mahmoud Abbas and the Palestinian Authority (PA) were trying to hide.


Today, it is safe to say that the situation of the freedom of the media under the PA and Hamas is not much different than that under Bashar Assad's Syria or even North Korea.


Palestinian journalists' hateful obsession with Israel brings them no dividends. Rather, such venomous bias diverts attention from the true challenges and threats they face from the PA and Hamas. By expending their efforts in this twisted fashion, the journalists aid and abet their leaders in building dictatorial regimes that suppress public freedoms.

(full article online)

Palestinians Escalate War on Journalists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al-Mashwakhi said that his brother and other family members were present at the sentencing and he confirmed that he doesn’t currently reside in the Gaza Strip. He noted that the background for his sentencing was political songs “that criticize Hamas and the Palestinian reality in the Gaza Strip.”

According to al-Mashwakhi, he doesn’t intend to stop his performances despite the sentence and will continue to release political songs and critical stand-up routines.

In an effort to defy Hamas and the prison sentence, al-Mashwakhi released a new song on Tuesday called “Missile against Hamas and against its Leadership.” In the song “May Allah Take You, Hamas,” al-Mashwakhi returned to criticizing life in the shadow of the Hamas movement and the corruption of its leadership.

(full article online)

Hamas Sentences Singer to Five Years in Prison for Songs Criticizing Terror Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

CNEWA obscures this reality with a graphic that declares Israel's Christian population has declined by 50 percent since the 1940s. By picking “the 1940s” as the starting point for this comparison, CNEWA included the impact the War for Independence on Israel's Christian population, thus obscuring the dramatic increase in this population since 1948.
---
CNEWA's use of the word “dwindling” to describe the population of Christians in Jerusalem is contradicted by the statistics included in the report. According to the CNEWA statistics in the previously mentioned in the hard-to-read data sheet, there were 12,750 Christians living in Jerusalem in 2010 and in 2016, there were 15,580 Christians living in the city. That's a 22 percent increase, which cannot honestly be described as “dwindling.”

(full article online)

CAMERA: CNEWA Misleading Its Supporters on Christian Population in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

But video footage just obtained by Channel 10 shows a completely different picture.

In the parking lot of the hospital are blocks and stones used by the violent Muslim rioters to attack the police, and footage was caught of at least one Arab on the hospital’s rooftop throwing concrete blocks down on the police.

Channel 10 says the blocks were placed on the hospital grounds in advance to use against the Israeli police.

The police say they entered the hospital, primarily because the violent rioters were purposely using the hospital as a sanctuary.

The Muslims were rioting after Israel placed metal detectors at the entrance to the Temple Mount, after three Muslim terrorists murdered two Israeli policeman at the holy site.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...e-from-jerusalem-hospital-rooftop/2017/08/13/


----------



## Sixties Fan

So the reaction by this op-ed writer, Helmi Al Asmar, is instructive.

He frames this proposal this way:

 "The Zionist collective mind is constantly working to think of finding ways to legitimize  its strange existence among us. The occupation of the usurper was and will remain in the Arab collective collective conscience an emergent tumor that will never be part of the body of this land.
The latest of the tricks that the Zionist mind creates is what  Prof. Gabrielle Mucid [?]  of Israel: A confederation between Palestine, Israel and Jordan, claiming that there are many reasons, political, economic, security, psychological and historical, make the solution of confederation ideal for the Arab-Israeli conflict! The idea is of course stupid, and would result in the end of Israel."
------------
But the Arab reaction reveals much more: the idea that Jews actually belong in the Middle East is horrifying and they will never be accepted as people who truly belong where they are actually more indigenous than most Arabs.

(full article online)

Why peace is impossible, reason #8109 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In other news, Gaza has swimming pools ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As readers may recall, during the 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, some senior BBC journalists claimed that there was “no evidence” of Hamas using the civilian population of Gaza as human shields and the BBC Trust subsequently defended that inaccurate reporting following complaints from members of the public.

Given that the BBC’s Middle East editor repeated that claim less than two months ago, the editorial decision not to inform BBC audiences of this clear example of Hamas’ placement of military assets in civilian residential areas is particularly noteworthy.

(full article online)

BBC News conceals part of a story on Hamas tunnels


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Muslims lose sovereignty over a small part of land, and that land suddenly become important to Islam after 1300 years]

Tens of thousands of Muslims prayed on Friday at the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and listened to the sermon of Imam Ismail al-Nawadeh.

In his sermon, Nawadeh said that the city of Al-Quds (the Arabic name for Jerusalem –ed.) is the holiest place for Arabs and Muslims, and there is nothing like it in its holiness except for the cities of Mecca and Medina.

(full article online)

Al-Aqsa preacher: Muslims have 'exclusive right' to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Order provides for sentences between 1 year - life imprisonment for violators; 30 sites blocked, 5 journalists arrested under law so far.

(full article online)

Abbas okays order imprisoning critics of Palestinian Authority


----------



## Sixties Fan

Commissioner Adam Silver says clinics hosting Israeli and Palestinian kids will help ‘build bridges between cultures’

NBA heads to the Holy Land to develop talent, promote values


----------



## Sixties Fan

The attempt to portray the situation as Jew versus Palestinian is wrong and reflects an on-going attempt by Whitson to manufacture claims of discrimination. The issue has nothing to do with religion or ethnicity. Rather, the key distinction is whether the individual is an Israeli citizen or not. As detailed in HRW’s own report, Palestinians from East Jerusalem are not citizens of Israel. Israeli citizens who live in the eastern part of the city (roughly considered to be based on the 1949-1967 cease fire lines following the Jordanian occupation), whether they are Jewish or Arab (or otherwise), have the same rights as all Israeli citizens. And notably absent from the HRW report is the basic fact that Palestinians in east Jerusalem have the option to apply for citizenship (thousands have been granted such status), but most choose not to for political reasons.

In addition, permanent residents of East Jerusalem are granted many of the same benefits as citizens including national insurance, health care, and free movement throughout Israel, etc. As in all Western countries, however, and contrary to HRW’s claims, the maintenance of residency status is not without requirements. It is also important to note that Palestinians who are permanent residents also have the right to field candidates and vote in Jerusalem’s municipal elections. (Many choose not to.) Many of the “discriminatory” policies falsely alleged by Whitson and HRW actually result from the failure of Palestinians to exercise their right to vote and elect municipal leaders who will implement their desired policy outcomes.

(full article online)

Sarah Leah Whitson’s Jewish Problem Appears Again at Human Rights Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

The idea of local American police departments taking anti-terrorism training in Israel is also being promoted by the Baltzer as specific training so police can murder blacks, a lie near and dear to the Black Lives Matter movement. And if black Israeli citizens can be indoctrinated to spread the lies in Israel and abroad then maybe the world will call to dismantle Israel as was done in South Africa where real apartheid existed,

To these ends, for the third anniversary  Anna Baltzer has concocted a connection between the Ferguson story and her mendacious and disproven accusations against Israel, written for the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights and posted on her Facebook page: "As Mike Brown lay dying in Ferguson, 6,000 miles away, Israel was pummeling the Gaza Strip. Israel’s 2014 assault on Gaza claimed the lives of 2,251 Palestinians, among them 551 children. The connections between the dehumanization Palestinians experience under Israeli apartheid and that experienced by Black and brown communities targeted by US institutional racism and discrimination targeting became clearer than ever."

Calling for more black rioting in Ferguson and calling for Black and Palestinian Arab struggle for "liberation" in the same breath is all part of Baltzer's doing a good job and reaping the personal benefits of her willingness to prostitute herself for Hamas.

(full article online)

Anna Baltzer is back with a program to make Blacks hate Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

The hypocrisy and disingenuity here is astounding.

I am not aware of Sarsour ever condemning the antisemitism of the Left (she even seems to find it funny sometimes).

Or of the palestinians.

Or of Imans.

Or the BDS movement.

Or pretty much anyone except the far right.

So until Sarsour condemns all forms of antisemitism, includes Jews in her definition of “people of color” and acknowledges our legitimate aspirations to live in our homeland, I will continue to call her out for the charlatan she seems to be.

P.S Linda: we are indigenous. You are disingenuous.

*Update*: Sarsour also retweeted this:





Yisrael Kristal lived in Israel as a Zionist.

(full article online)

Charlottesville And The Charlatan Linda Sarsour


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Jordan's official news agency, Petra, Abdullah made it abundantly clear to Abbas that Jordan would continue to fulfill its historic role as guardian of Jerusalem's holy sites. Although this message was outwardly directed at Israel, it was also a reminder to the PA that it is the Jordanians, and not the Palestinians or the Arabs or any other group, who determine the policy in Jerusalem.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19663


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=44599


----------



## Sixties Fan

So when Soros, through his donations to the New Israel Fund and J-Street, makes it clear that he is against any activities in what he considers occupied territories, that doesn't apply to his activity in any other occupied territories.

(full article online)

George Soros Invests in Occupied Terrtories ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> [Muslims lose sovereignty over a small part of land, and that land suddenly become important to Islam after 1300 years]
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims prayed on Friday at the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and listened to the sermon of Imam Ismail al-Nawadeh.
> 
> In his sermon, Nawadeh said that the city of Al-Quds (the Arabic name for Jerusalem –ed.) is the holiest place for Arabs and Muslims, and there is nothing like it in its holiness except for the cities of Mecca and Medina.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Al-Aqsa preacher: Muslims have 'exclusive right' to Jerusalem



Muslims will never ever have "exclusive rights to Jerusalem."  Fact is if the Palestinians keep behaving like they do over the issue of Jerusalem, the day will come when they will be booted out entirely.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Gaze Into The Eyes To Detect Alzheimer’s Disease Early


----------



## Sixties Fan

ALYN Hospital’s Innovation Lab To Create Cutting-Edge Devices For Special-Needs Kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

A previously unrecognized genetic mutation causing a rare and devastating pediatric neurological disease – which has puzzled doctors around the world for years – was recently identified by Hadassah Medical Organization researchers in Israel.

(full article online)

Israeli Scientists Discover A Rare Children’s Disease That Has Puzzled Doctors For Years


----------



## Sixties Fan

[What is shocking is that these toy guns are being allowed on the Temple Mount, at all ]


Shocking Video: Mother Teaching Children Terror on the Temple Mount | The Jewish Press | Video of the Day | 23 Av 5777 – August 14, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times recommends Hamas book award choice (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Israel: video – ALL ABOUT THE FACTS! - Jews Down Under


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel sees Jordan as a security asset, because Jordan acts as an eastern buffer zone between the Jewish state and the violent chaos in Iraq, Syria and Iran. Israel is making a big mistake.

(full article online)

Israel-Jordan peace agreement: The emperor has no clothes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stanton Griffis (1887–1974) had a long career as Ambassador to Poland, Egypt, Argentina and Spain, in addition to having been a top executive at Brentano's, Paramount Pictures and Madison Square Garden.

In his wonderfully named memoir, Lying in State, he publishes a series of autobiographical letters he wrote while in these positions. While he was hardly a Zionist, and he had sme harsh words for the Israeli side as well, here are two notable excerpts from his letters, both written apparently in 1949.

(full article online)

A career diplomat on Arabs and Israelis after the War of Independence ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In July 2017, Trócaire and producer John McColgan released (on Vimeo and YouTube) _This Is Palestine_, a 50-minute documentary that claims to explore “the impact of ongoing conflict and military occupation on the people who live there.”

The documentary promotes a one-sided Palestinian narrative and features interviews with officials from political NGOs such as Combatants for Peace, Youth Against Settlements, Caritas, Breaking the Silence,1 and Rabbis for Human Rights, as well as with _Haaretz_ columnist Gideon Levy. Israeli MFA spokesperson Emmanuel Nahshon also appears sporadically as an artificial form of “balance.”

There are numerous instances in which the film is biased and makes false claims, including the following:

(full article online)

NGO Monitor’s Review of Trócaire’s “This Is Palestine” Documentary


----------



## Sixties Fan

A photo story about Israeli bomb shelters in today’s Guardian derided this basic security precaution as evidence of the nation’s “siege mentality” – a term denoting unwarranted fears or paranoia.

(full article online)

Guardian derides Israeli bomb shelters as evidence of the nation’s paranoia.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The editorial decisions behind the making of a programme with this subject matter by a regional BBC station are of course worthy of discussion. The fact that listeners were materially misled because the presenter was insufficiently informed to be able to effectively challenge inaccurate claims and falsehoods from an unbalanced field of contributors is obvious. The fact that the programme’s producers clearly had no qualms about facilitating the non-stop promotion of delegitimisation of Israel by means of politically motivated smears and falsehoods should be a serious cause for concern. 

However, this programme did fulfil one useful function: it – albeit inadvertently – proved the point made by the French president.

(full article online)

BBC Radio Ulster promotes ‘Zionism is racism’ and the ‘apartheid’ smear


----------



## Hollie

*Teaching Children Terror on the Temple Mount*

Shocking Video: Mother Teaching Children Terror on the Temple Mount | The Jewish Press | Video of the Day | 23 Av 5777 – August 14, 2017 | JewishPress.com

As a group of policemen walk by on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, three Muslim children pull out toy rifles, and start screaming at the policemen as they “open fire.”

Their proud mother can be seen laughing as she films her future terrorists-in-training.




She gets my vote for "Islamic Mother of The Year" award. 

I suppose she should breed some more. When the older litter eventually gets put down in a hail of gunfire in the muhammedan "holy site" / armed encampment, there will be more lslamo-bots walking to be added to the "Peaceful Inner Strugglers" list of social misfits.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Contrary to the impression given by Last, the fighting did not break out after and because of “the creation of the State of Israel” but had begun well before that event took place following Arab rejection of the Partition Plan in November 1947. Listeners are not informed of the all important context of the infiltration of the Arab League’s ‘Arab Liberation Army’ into the Galilee in early January of 1948 and the series of attacks it launched against Jewish communities in the region, including the moshava Sejera. The fighting in Naji al Ali’s village of al Shajara actually took place on May 6th 1948 – eight days before Israel declared independence.

(full article online)

More narrative-driven ‘history’ from the BBC World Service


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> but had begun well before that event took place following Arab rejection of the Partition Plan


Nobody in the world would have accepted that plan. It wasn't a Palestinian thing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> but had begun well before that event took place following Arab rejection of the Partition Plan
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in the world would have accepted that plan. It wasn't a Palestinian thing.
Click to expand...


Of course it was an Arab-Moslem thing. Jew hatred and the concept of waqf are enshrined in the hate and war manual you people call the Koran.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former radical Muslim says Arab Israelis prefer ISRAELI rule!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

You are certainly welcome for the decades of our kuffar welfare dollars you spent on lavish lifestyle and your personal fortunes. My hope is that this administration will find it necessary to halt all welfare payments to Arab-Moslem thieves and crooks and the fraud of the invented "Pal'istanians" can simply fade away.  
*


Mahmoud Abbas and PLO condemn US Senators

Mahmoud Abbas and PLO condemn US Senators - PMW Bulletins

Condemnation follows US Senate Committee on Foreign Relations vote in favor of the Taylor Force Act, which calls to stop funding the Palestinian Authority if it continues paying terrorist prisoners and families of so-called Martyrs
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Mayor of Rome, Virginia Raggi,  reversed the city's decision to name one of the city's parks after arch-terrorist Yasir Arafat.

The original plan was for a street to also be named after the late chief rabbi of Rome, Rabbi Elio Toaff, for "balance." Toaff died in 2015.

(full article online)

Rome suspends naming  a park after Yasir Arafat ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“UNRWA condemns the existence of such tunnels in the strongest possible terms. It is unacceptable that students and staff are placed at risk in such a way,” he said.  

“The construction and presence of tunnels under UN premises are incompatible with the respect of privileges and immunities owed to the United Nations under applicable international law, which provides that UN premises shall be inviolable. The sanctity and neutrality of UN premises must be preserved at all times,” Gunness wrote.

(full article online)

UNRWA closes Hamas tunnel detected under two of its Gaza schools


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel opens 13 km. pipeline to alleviate West Bank water shortage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reliable Fatah sources say that Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas’ deteriorating health, coupled with the alliance Hamas has forged with his bitter political rival Muhammad Dahlan, have forced him to focus on the domestic Palestinian front. Abbas has also come to realize that no salvation for the Palestinians is on the way from the Trump administration, which, in his view, is biased in Israel’s favor.

Abbas has indeed decided – unofficially – to take a timeout from diplomatic issues and the possibility of renewing negotiations with Israel. He has decided to freeze all contacts with Israel, including security coordination, and put forth a set of conditions for rescinding his decision – first and foremost, Israeli recognition of the two-state solution.  

(full article online)

Abbas’ Political Battles Escalate


----------



## Sixties Fan

One woman’s dream to bring to life Israel’s blessing as a land flowing with honey came crashing to the ground two weeks ago when local Arabs broke into her factory, stealing an entire season’s supply of honey. Her plight is only one example of an epidemic facing every branch of Israeli agriculture.

Read more at Arab Thieves Ravage Jewish Honey Farm in Samaria, Massacre Bees


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: <I> The Washington Post</I> and The Case of the Missing Abu Jihad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Muslim Students Association (MSA) are taking more and more prominent roles in political debates on North American college campuses.
They leave little to the imagination about their ultimate goal, as their chant makes clear, “From the Jordan to the sea, Palestine will be free” (of any Jewish presence).

What would they like to do with the Jews they hope to rid from the land?

(full article online)

WATCH: Hamas is on Your College Campus!


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Muslim Students Association (MSA) are taking more and more prominent roles in political debates on North American college campuses.
> They leave little to the imagination about their ultimate goal, as their chant makes clear, “From the Jordan to the sea, Palestine will be free” (of any Jewish presence).
> 
> What would they like to do with the Jews they hope to rid from the land?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Hamas is on Your College Campus!


Well, you expect them to join firms and actually create anything useful.


----------



## Hollie

Mahmoud Abbas congratulates North Korea’s Jong-un for Korea`s Liberation Day - PMW Bulletins


PMW Bulletins
Mahmoud Abbas congratulates North Korea’s Jong-un for Korea`s Liberation Day



Pretty funny that the dictator-in-charge of an Islamic Death Cult congratulates the dictator-in-charge of a personality cult nation. 

I suppose they both find common cause in keeping countless numbers of people under the boot heel of misery and oppression.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canary Mission told the _Washington Free Beacon_ that the students have set up a "double standard," in which "they seek to perpetuate their brand of bully-tactics, incitement and bigotry, while at the same time they seek immunity from being exposed for their divisive actions."

"We find [the students'] complaints that they are being unfairly targeted ironic. Canary Mission merely aggregated their own words and actions, whereas their entire modus operandi was a systematic targeted campaign to undermine the pro-Israel campus community's narrative," said the watchdog.

David Horowitz said that the students "are part of a Hamas-funded terror network, and what they do is carry out propaganda for terrorists, and then when you identify them and call them out, they pretend they are victims."

Last year, Jonathan Schanzer of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, testified before two subcommittees of the House Committee on Foreign Affairs about ties between the BDS movement and Hamas. Schanzer, a terror finance expert, noted that key figures in the 2008 Holy Land trial—which found those in charge of what was then the United States' largest Islamic charity guilty of funneling $12 million to Hamas—have since become associated with American Muslims for Palestine, an Illinois-based group that funds SJP.

Horowitz said universities that recognize and fund SJP chapters are "complicit" in the students' activism, and called on administrators to withdraw their stamp of approval from the group.

(full article online)

University of Chicago Considered Aggressive Response to 'Watch Lists' of Anti-Israel Students


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Canary Mission told the _Washington Free Beacon_ that the students have set up a "double standard," in which "they seek to perpetuate their brand of bully-tactics, incitement and bigotry, while at the same time they seek immunity from being exposed for their divisive actions."
> 
> "We find [the students'] complaints that they are being unfairly targeted ironic. Canary Mission merely aggregated their own words and actions, whereas their entire modus operandi was a systematic targeted campaign to undermine the pro-Israel campus community's narrative," said the watchdog.
> 
> David Horowitz said that the students "are part of a Hamas-funded terror network, and what they do is carry out propaganda for terrorists, and then when you identify them and call them out, they pretend they are victims."
> 
> Last year, Jonathan Schanzer of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, testified before two subcommittees of the House Committee on Foreign Affairs about ties between the BDS movement and Hamas. Schanzer, a terror finance expert, noted that key figures in the 2008 Holy Land trial—which found those in charge of what was then the United States' largest Islamic charity guilty of funneling $12 million to Hamas—have since become associated with American Muslims for Palestine, an Illinois-based group that funds SJP.
> 
> Horowitz said universities that recognize and fund SJP chapters are "complicit" in the students' activism, and called on administrators to withdraw their stamp of approval from the group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> University of Chicago Considered Aggressive Response to 'Watch Lists' of Anti-Israel Students


Israel is a loser on the issues so they can only try to shut people up.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Mission told the _Washington Free Beacon_ that the students have set up a "double standard," in which "they seek to perpetuate their brand of bully-tactics, incitement and bigotry, while at the same time they seek immunity from being exposed for their divisive actions."
> 
> "We find [the students'] complaints that they are being unfairly targeted ironic. Canary Mission merely aggregated their own words and actions, whereas their entire modus operandi was a systematic targeted campaign to undermine the pro-Israel campus community's narrative," said the watchdog.
> 
> David Horowitz said that the students "are part of a Hamas-funded terror network, and what they do is carry out propaganda for terrorists, and then when you identify them and call them out, they pretend they are victims."
> 
> Last year, Jonathan Schanzer of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, testified before two subcommittees of the House Committee on Foreign Affairs about ties between the BDS movement and Hamas. Schanzer, a terror finance expert, noted that key figures in the 2008 Holy Land trial—which found those in charge of what was then the United States' largest Islamic charity guilty of funneling $12 million to Hamas—have since become associated with American Muslims for Palestine, an Illinois-based group that funds SJP.
> 
> Horowitz said universities that recognize and fund SJP chapters are "complicit" in the students' activism, and called on administrators to withdraw their stamp of approval from the group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> University of Chicago Considered Aggressive Response to 'Watch Lists' of Anti-Israel Students
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a loser on the issues so they can only try to shut people up.
Click to expand...


Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".

I'm getting used to seeing team-Palestine automatically ignoring everything from the other side, and as a result feeling victorious.* Looks desperate and full of uncertainty.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel "the loser"

International rankings of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Mission told the _Washington Free Beacon_ that the students have set up a "double standard," in which "they seek to perpetuate their brand of bully-tactics, incitement and bigotry, while at the same time they seek immunity from being exposed for their divisive actions."
> 
> "We find [the students'] complaints that they are being unfairly targeted ironic. Canary Mission merely aggregated their own words and actions, whereas their entire modus operandi was a systematic targeted campaign to undermine the pro-Israel campus community's narrative," said the watchdog.
> 
> David Horowitz said that the students "are part of a Hamas-funded terror network, and what they do is carry out propaganda for terrorists, and then when you identify them and call them out, they pretend they are victims."
> 
> Last year, Jonathan Schanzer of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, testified before two subcommittees of the House Committee on Foreign Affairs about ties between the BDS movement and Hamas. Schanzer, a terror finance expert, noted that key figures in the 2008 Holy Land trial—which found those in charge of what was then the United States' largest Islamic charity guilty of funneling $12 million to Hamas—have since become associated with American Muslims for Palestine, an Illinois-based group that funds SJP.
> 
> Horowitz said universities that recognize and fund SJP chapters are "complicit" in the students' activism, and called on administrators to withdraw their stamp of approval from the group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> University of Chicago Considered Aggressive Response to 'Watch Lists' of Anti-Israel Students
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a loser on the issues so they can only try to shut people up.
Click to expand...


"Israel is a loser"  Now THAT'S funny!  How frustrated the Pali supporters are over Israel's success & endless worldly contributions.  Oh well, it is what it is. Eat your hearts out.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel "the loser"
> 
> International rankings of Israel - Wikipedia


Yup. Down there with Iran, Pakistan and North Korea.

BBC poll: Germany most popular country in the world - BBC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".


What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?


----------



## Sixties Fan

السلطات اللبنانية تتفوق على كيان يهود ببناء الجدران العنصرية!

The Lebanese authorities have completed construction of a concrete wall around the largest refugee camps in Lebanon, the Ein El Helweh camp, which is home to 80,000 people near the southern city of Sidon.
The wall was built between 5 and 6 meters high with barbed wire, with high observation towers up to nine meters high and iron gates at the entrances to the camp, despite promises to stop building it, without regard to any voice or opinion of the residents of this camp who were abandoned and suffered as they are separated from their parents and their homes against their will.
The Lebanese authorities, as usual, did not deal with the conditions of the Palestinians except in terms of security at a time when they neglected to address the humanitarian and economic issues faced by Palestine refugees in Lebanon. This wall was established in coordination with the Palestinian factions and the popular committees in the camp, under the pretext of maintaining security and combating terrorism, which has become a stain on any gathering of Muslims on this land as terrorist spots.
The Palestinian families in this camp are now in a large prison in the presence of towers, barbed wire, and other barriers that are usually used in prisons, which gives them an additional burden and a sense of being imprisoned inside their homes; they can only look at the sky. 

(full article online)

Antisemitic Muslim group speaks the truth about Palestinians in Lebanon ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

So he has a solution. Since the Jews visit as tourists and not as worshipers, the Al Aqsa compound must be closed to all visitors. " The Aqsa Mosque is a place of worship for Muslims and not a place for tourism. The Israeli occupation against Al-Aqsa is currently seeking to divide it spatially after being visited under the guise of tourism."

See? The Al Aqsa Mosque is so holy, that only Muslims can visit it. It is a place of worship!

And  soccer:




And parkour:





But they must stop all tourism, because that desecrates the holy place.

(full article online)

Arab op-ed: End tourism at Temple Mount. (It is a sacred soccer stadium.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> So he has a solution. Since the Jews visit as tourists and not as worshipers, the Al Aqsa compound must be closed to all visitors. " The Aqsa Mosque is a place of worship for Muslims and not a place for tourism. The Israeli occupation against Al-Aqsa is currently seeking to divide it spatially after being visited under the guise of tourism."
> 
> See? The Al Aqsa Mosque is so holy, that only Muslims can visit it. It is a place of worship!
> 
> And  soccer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And parkour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they must stop all tourism, because that desecrates the holy place.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab op-ed: End tourism at Temple Mount. (It is a sacred soccer stadium.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


So, our church has a baseball diamond and a gym with basketball hoops.

Do you have a point?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
Click to expand...


No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.  

The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> So he has a solution. Since the Jews visit as tourists and not as worshipers, the Al Aqsa compound must be closed to all visitors. " The Aqsa Mosque is a place of worship for Muslims and not a place for tourism.



I couldn't agree more.  The sooner the Temple Mount is open to Jewish worship, the better.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
Click to expand...


The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.  Neither a Jewish, Christian or Muslim state will be a solution.  Only a secular state is the solution.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So, our church has a baseball diamond and a gym with basketball hoops.
> 
> Do you have a point?



The point was that the writer is a hypocritical liar creating fake excuses with the purpose of end Jewish visitation to the Temple Mount.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.



You intentionally misrepresent my arguments.  I have never stated that Jews must "rule over" non-Jews (nor has anyone on this board, nor the Israeli government).  Indeed, I propose a solution in which both peoples have equal rights and are fully able to develop their own values and culture in safety and security.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
Click to expand...

*Resolution 181 (II). Future government of Palestine*

_The General Assembly,_

_Having met_ in special session at the request of the mandatory Power to constitute and instruct a special committee to prepare for the consideration of the question of the future government of Palestine at the second regular session;

_Having constituted_ a Special Committee and instructed it to investigate all questions and issues relevant to the problem of Palestine, and to prepare proposals for the solution of the problem, and

_Having received and examined_ the report of the Special Committee (document A/364) 1/ including a number of unanimous recommendations and a plan of partition with economic union approved by the majority of the Special Committee,

_Considers_ that the present situation in Palestine is one which is likely to impair the general welfare and friendly relations among nations;

_Takes note_ of the declaration by the mandatory Power that it plans to complete its evacuation of Palestine by 1 August 1948;

_Recommends_ to the United Kingdom, as the mandatory Power for Palestine, and to all other Members of the United Nations the adoption and implementation, with regard to the future government of Palestine, of the Plan of Partition with Economic Union set out below;​
What did they want the Palestinians to agree to?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.  Neither a Jewish, Christian or Muslim state will be a solution.  Only a secular state is the solution.
Click to expand...


Except that Arabs-Moslems have a demonstrated history of refusing secular, democratic institutions in favor of Islamic fascist dictators. What group was elected by the Peaceful Inner Strugglers in Gaza'istan?

Do you need a multiple choice type list?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.  Neither a Jewish, Christian or Muslim state will be a solution.  Only a secular state is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Arabs-Moslems have a demonstrated history of refusing secular, democratic institutions in favor of Islamic fascist dictators. What group was elected by the Peaceful Inner Strugglers in Gaza'istan?
> 
> Do you need a multiple choice type list?
Click to expand...

There were no elections in "Gaza."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan’s Refusal to Permit the Return of Israel’s Ambassador Is against International Law and the Peace Treaty


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You intentionally misrepresent my arguments.  I have never stated that Jews must "rule over" non-Jews (nor has anyone on this board, nor the Israeli government).  Indeed, I propose a solution in which both peoples have equal rights and are fully able to develop their own values and culture in safety and security.
Click to expand...


Everyone on the Israeli side has stated that Jews must continue to rule over non-Jews in the area controlled by Israel.  Non-Jews cannot, by definition have equal rights in a self-proclaimed Jewish state.  Unless you believe non-Muslims can have equal rights in an Islamic state.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Resolution 181 (II). Future government of Palestine*
> 
> _The General Assembly,_
> 
> _Having met_ in special session at the request of the mandatory Power to constitute and instruct a special committee to prepare for the consideration of the question of the future government of Palestine at the second regular session;
> 
> _Having constituted_ a Special Committee and instructed it to investigate all questions and issues relevant to the problem of Palestine, and to prepare proposals for the solution of the problem, and
> 
> _Having received and examined_ the report of the Special Committee (document A/364) 1/ including a number of unanimous recommendations and a plan of partition with economic union approved by the majority of the Special Committee,
> 
> _Considers_ that the present situation in Palestine is one which is likely to impair the general welfare and friendly relations among nations;
> 
> _Takes note_ of the declaration by the mandatory Power that it plans to complete its evacuation of Palestine by 1 August 1948;
> 
> _Recommends_ to the United Kingdom, as the mandatory Power for Palestine, and to all other Members of the United Nations the adoption and implementation, with regard to the future government of Palestine, of the Plan of Partition with Economic Union set out below;​
> What did they want the Palestinians to agree to?
Click to expand...


They wanted the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians to agree to share the land under dispute.  Because the dispute was likely to impair the general welfare.  

This does not impair the rights of Palestinians, either Jewish or Arab, but instead supports those rights and gives them physical space to exist.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you people believe that the Jews must rule over non-Jews in the area of Palestine.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that a secular, democratic state in which all people of whatever religion have equal rights is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You intentionally misrepresent my arguments.  I have never stated that Jews must "rule over" non-Jews (nor has anyone on this board, nor the Israeli government).  Indeed, I propose a solution in which both peoples have equal rights and are fully able to develop their own values and culture in safety and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone on the Israeli side has stated that Jews must continue to rule over non-Jews in the area controlled by Israel.  Non-Jews cannot, by definition have equal rights in a self-proclaimed Jewish state.  Unless you believe non-Muslims can have equal rights in an Islamic state.
Click to expand...



Of course non-Muslims can have equal rights in an Islamic state.  They don't.  But they can.  Why do you see this as impossible?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> They wanted the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians to agree to share the land under dispute.


That is not what it said.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians to agree to share the land under dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what it said.
Click to expand...


What do you think it said?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a poster that dismisses any conversation about possible solutions, or discussion on Jewish rights as - "Israeli talking points".
> 
> 
> 
> What solutions have ever been offered that did not require the Palestinians to give up rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No solutions require Palestinians to give up their rights.  The necessary compromises ensure that both the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians are able to exercise their rights, including those for self-identification, self-determination, self-government, safety and security.
> 
> The problem with your POV, is that it consistently recognizes only the rights of the Arabs and not the rights of the Jewish people.  Once you correct that problem, you will find that solutions are easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Resolution 181 (II). Future government of Palestine*
> 
> _The General Assembly,_
> 
> _Having met_ in special session at the request of the mandatory Power to constitute and instruct a special committee to prepare for the consideration of the question of the future government of Palestine at the second regular session;
> 
> _Having constituted_ a Special Committee and instructed it to investigate all questions and issues relevant to the problem of Palestine, and to prepare proposals for the solution of the problem, and
> 
> _Having received and examined_ the report of the Special Committee (document A/364) 1/ including a number of unanimous recommendations and a plan of partition with economic union approved by the majority of the Special Committee,
> 
> _Considers_ that the present situation in Palestine is one which is likely to impair the general welfare and friendly relations among nations;
> 
> _Takes note_ of the declaration by the mandatory Power that it plans to complete its evacuation of Palestine by 1 August 1948;
> 
> _Recommends_ to the United Kingdom, as the mandatory Power for Palestine, and to all other Members of the United Nations the adoption and implementation, with regard to the future government of Palestine, of the Plan of Partition with Economic Union set out below;​
> What did they want the Palestinians to agree to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians to agree to share the land under dispute.  Because the dispute was likely to impair the general welfare.
> 
> This does not impair the rights of Palestinians, either Jewish or Arab, but instead supports those rights and gives them physical space to exist.
Click to expand...


One third of the Palestinian people were left in the part of Palestine set up for European (Jew) rule. With the Bedouin, who were also non-Jews, they represented more than 50% of the people of the land set aside for the European Jews living in the sector.  Yet they were to be subject to Jew rule for eternity, and would never have equal rights.  How can a Christian or Muslim be equal in a Jewish state?  How can a Muslim or a Christian swear fealty to another religion (a Jewish State) and remain a Christian or Muslim.  Same for a non-Muslim in an Islamic state, how can a Christian swear loyalty to an Islamic state and remain a Christian?  That's why religious states are so nefarious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians to agree to share the land under dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what it said.
Click to expand...

For one, where did they say dispute?

The Palestinians were "offered the opportunity to give half of their country to colonial settlers." An offer to sign away their rights.

They refused like anyone else in the world would do.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> One third of the Palestinian people were left in the part of Palestine set up for European (Jew) rule. With the Bedouin, who were also non-Jews, they represented more than 50% of the people of the land set aside for the European Jews living in the sector.



So?  Are you trying to claim that nations must have homogeneous populations?  That Indians can't or shouldn't live under British rule?  That Pakistanis can't or shouldn't live under Saudi rule?  That Western Saharans can't live under Moroccan rule?  Or Catalans under Spanish rule?  Or Scots under British rule? 

Are you trying to argue that ethnic nationalisms should be outlawed?   All nationalisms?  Or just "Jew-rule"?



> Yet they were to be subject to Jew rule for eternity, and would never have equal rights.


Except they do have equal rights in Israel.  They have all the fundamental equal rights that you would find in most places in the world.  The only right they are not fully acting upon (for complex reasons) is their right to self-determination and sovereignty.  

You seem to be arguing against the rights of Jews and Arabs to have separate self-determination and sovereignty.  Why? 




> How can a Christian or Muslim be equal in a Jewish state?


The normal way.  They have rights to practice their faith.  To have laws which apply equally to all without respect to religion or race or ethnicity.  To be permitted to hold their own festivals and holidays. These are all normal conditions in most countries in the world.  It is the same in Israel.  What is the problem with that?  Are you using some other criteria for measuring religious equality?



> How can a Muslim or a Christian swear fealty to another religion (a Jewish State) and remain a Christian or Muslim.


No one is suggesting they swear fealty to another religion.  Do you think Jewish citizens in Iran have sworn fealty to Islam?  Can one not be loyal to one's religious faith and also be loyal to their nation?  I don't see any incompatibility here, as long as equal rights are protected under law.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians were "offered the opportunity to give half of their country to colonial settlers." An offer to sign away their rights.



Not at all.  Because it wasn't solely the Arab "Palestinians" country.  The Arab people and the Jewish people BOTH had rights to that territory.  By law, by treaty, by moral standards.  

Rather than the pro-Israel side demanding that Arabs give up their rights, you are denying the rights of the Jewish people.  You continue to argue that only one side has rights.  We continue to argue that both sides have rights.


----------



## Shusha

Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?



You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.
Click to expand...


You're quite taqiyya addled. The news of Europe went the area of Palestine, not your invented "country of Pal'istan" because they were invited to re-establish their national home.

Any student of history can identify that it was, at different times, the muhammedan invaders and the European Christian Crusaders / colonists who were the invaders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite taqiyya addled. The news of Europe went the area of Palestine, not your invented "country of Pal'istan" because they were invited to re-establish their national home.
> 
> Any student of history can identify that it was, at different times, the muhammedan invaders and the European Christian Crusaders / colonists who were the invaders.
Click to expand...

Montelatici is correct. You are shoveling crap.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite taqiyya addled. The news of Europe went the area of Palestine, not your invented "country of Pal'istan" because they were invited to re-establish their national home.
> 
> Any student of history can identify that it was, at different times, the muhammedan invaders and the European Christian Crusaders / colonists who were the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montelatici is correct. You are shoveling crap.
Click to expand...


Actually, he's not correct, you angry little muhammedan.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.
Click to expand...


The Jewish people, collectively, also have rights as the indigenous, First Nations, peoples. Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rigts to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland?

Why do you negate human rights when it comes to the Jewish people?


----------



## louie888

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people, collectively, also have rights as the indigenous, First Nations, peoples. Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rigts to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland?
> 
> Why do you negate human rights when it comes to the Jewish people?


No people have the right to thieve and murder.

This is another easy one.


----------



## Shusha

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people, collectively, also have rights as the indigenous, First Nations, peoples. Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rigts to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland?
> 
> Why do you negate human rights when it comes to the Jewish people?
> 
> 
> 
> No people have the right to thieve and murder.
> 
> This is another easy one.
Click to expand...


Which is exactly why Israel should be returned to its First Nation Jewish owners.


----------



## louie888

Nope. Monte nailed it...



montelatici said:


> *You will never get it.* The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them. Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution. It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews. It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time. It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it another way.  Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never get it.  The Jews of Europe with the support of British arms went to Palestine to rule over the native people taking away the native people's right to self-determination and ultimately dispossessing them of their land and the sovreignty that had been promised to them.  Until you understand what actually happened, in the raw, there will never be a solution.  It has to do with rights taken away from native people by the British to give them to the European Jews.  It was a crime that ran counter to International Law at the time.  It was the Palestinians that were forced to give up their rights by the force of British arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish people, collectively, also have rights as the indigenous, First Nations, peoples. Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rigts to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland?
> 
> Why do you negate human rights when it comes to the Jewish people?
Click to expand...


There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.  Though Christianity originated in Palestine, Christians have varied ancestries, just as people of varied ancestries practice Judaism. 

You are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people, collectively, also have rights as the indigenous, First Nations, peoples. Why should the Jewish people be forced to give up their rigts to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland?
> 
> Why do you negate human rights when it comes to the Jewish people?
> 
> 
> 
> No people have the right to thieve and murder.
> 
> This is another easy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why Israel should be returned to its First Nation Jewish owners.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are the First Nation owners, and their ancestors converted to Christianity long ago.  Even Zionist websites confirm the fact.

*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect ....."

Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Early this morning security forces stopped two people approaching the southern border (with Egypt),” an interior ministry spokesman in the Hamas-run territory said in a statement.
“One of them blew himself up,” it added.
Later a medical source confirmed a member of Hamas had died in the attack.

The source named the man as Nidal al-Jaafari, 28.Here is the late Mr. Jaafari.




Notice that he is a member of the Al Qassam Brigades, Hamas' "militant wing." But he is also a guard - which means according to the Goldstone report and the PCHR, he is a civilian.

Hamas doesn't distinguish between civilians and their "militants." Yet the world keeps pretending that there is a distinction.

(full article online)

Irony alert: Terrorist groups upset at being the target of a suicide bomber ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, Hamas is deeply concerned about the environment. It is so liberal when it is being prevented from murdering Jews.

But you can be sure that the anti-Israel Left will latch onto the second argument as a reason to oppose Israel's defensive measures. As always, the real reason they oppose any Israeli defenses are the first reason given in this article - Israelis shouldn't be able to defend themselves, period.

Which is exactly what Yousef Munayyer, a BDS leader, tweeted the other day:

(full article online)

Now they claim Israel's underground Gaza barrier will hurt the environment ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.





Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
------
The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:


In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country

(full article online)

The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._”


This is when the world knew that horror would reign in our holy land.

And it is just as logical as Canada giving Texas to Mexico.

Think.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Therefore, perhaps what we have here is cynical abuse, by leaders, of altruistic and pro-social individuals who want to do the right thing for their families. Knowing that their society places a high value on suicide terrorism (the martyr is a hero, the martyr’s family receives a lifelong stipend), perhaps the enmeshed offspring sees this act as rewarding the parent for having raised him or her and perhaps the emotionally neglected offspring sees this as a way to have value in the eyes of the unseeing undervaluing parent. The constant incitement we see in the Palestinian Authority may be the way by which leaders counteract the Islamic injunction to put one’s parents’ needs above jihad.

(full article online)

Surprising New Study On The Motives Of A Suicide Terrorist - Israel Diaries


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
> ------
> The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:
> 
> 
> In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
> In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”


What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._”
> 
> 
> 
> This is when the world knew that horror would reign in our holy land.
> 
> And it is just as logical as Canada giving Texas to Mexico.
> 
> Think.
Click to expand...


Think, says the person who does not think at all.

"Your" holy land?

It only became "holy" when the Jews regained sovereignty over their ancestral home.  Even if only 20% of it.  The rest continues to be in the hands of the invading conquerors known as Arab Muslims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
> ------
> The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:
> 
> 
> In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
> In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”
> 
> 
> 
> What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:
> 
> View attachment 144231
Click to expand...


No link?

Oh....you don't want to be found out?  OK.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Arab League.  The one which did not exist during the Ottoman conquest of the Land of Israel.  The one which did not help the Arabs, or Jews, or anyone else, get rid of the Muslim Turkish conquerors for 400 years the Turks lost the land during WWI.  Yeah, T

The Arab League has adopted some of the Palestinian Authority’s most odious libels and is disseminating them as if they were facts. The following is from a new official report of the Arab League’s Department of Palestine and Occupied Arab Territories:
“The Arab League condemned the ongoing Israeli crimes against the Palestinian people, and particularly the holding of the Martyrs’ (_Shahids_’) bodies and theft of their organs, the legislation of additional racist laws, and the proposal of 120 racist laws against the prisoners... carrying out medical experiments on the prisoners within the prisons... it has even intentionally killed prisoners, whether through medical negligence or [after] abducting them to secret prisons.”
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 15, 2017

Arab League lies: Israel does medical experiments on prisoners and murders them - PMW Bulletins


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
> ------
> The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:
> 
> 
> In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
> In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”
> 
> 
> 
> What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:
> 
> View attachment 144231
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link?
> 
> Oh....you don't want to be found out?  OK.
Click to expand...


I never get "found out" I present the facts. It is you people that have never bothered to do any research and only spout Hasbara propaganda that get found out.

"Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." HMG regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab Delegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded in Palestine."

"Churchill White Paper" - UK Secretary of State for the Colonies (3 June 1922)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas endangers the Arab population by placing the entrance to these tunnels inside private Gaza homes, in an attempt to draw Israel into attacking those homes so that Hamas can publicize pictures of children harmed during strikes. The terrorists count on such pictures to stir up anti-Israel sentiment.

Hamas is therefore furious that Israel is responding to their terror strategy with an underground wall that will block the tunnels without the need to bomb any homes. This move by Israel denies Hamas the opportunity to place the lives of innocent children at risk in their twisted efforts to make Israel look bad.

(full article online)

WATCH: How Israel’s underground wall saves Jewish and Arab lives


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas endangers the Arab population by placing the entrance to these tunnels inside private Gaza homes, in an attempt to draw Israel into attacking those homes so that Hamas can publicize pictures of children harmed during strikes. The terrorists count on such pictures to stir up anti-Israel sentiment.
> 
> Hamas is therefore furious that Israel is responding to their terror strategy with an underground wall that will block the tunnels without the need to bomb any homes. This move by Israel denies Hamas the opportunity to place the lives of innocent children at risk in their twisted efforts to make Israel look bad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: How Israel’s underground wall saves Jewish and Arab lives


 Make those fuckers spend more money.

Doesn't Israel know that putting a cost onto the occupation is a Palestinian goal?


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
> ------
> The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:
> 
> 
> In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
> In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”
> 
> 
> 
> What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:
> 
> View attachment 144231
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link?
> 
> Oh....you don't want to be found out?  OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get "found out" I present the facts. It is you people that have never bothered to do any research and only spout Hasbara propaganda that get found out.
> 
> "Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." HMG regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab Delegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded in Palestine."
> 
> "Churchill White Paper" - UK Secretary of State for the Colonies (3 June 1922)
Click to expand...



Is this paper for real?  As posted by UNISPAL?

Lets see what it says:

"the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine."

What subordination of the Arabic population?
What different language than the usual Arabic the Arabs of Arabia have always spoken?  What Palestine or Palestinian culture did they have which was different from the language, culture, etc from the Arabs in Egypt, North Africa, what became Syria, Lebanon or Iraq?

Why is it that the Arab League worries only about the endless numbers or Arab invaders, and does not care one iota for the rights of any and all the indigenous people of all the lands they invaded, conquered, and then were turned to them, the Arabs post WWI, and not to the other indigenous people like the Kurds, the Assyrians, the Yazidis and all other indigenous people who have managed to survive endless attacks by the Arab Muslims with the idea of keeping those lands in Arab Muslim hands?

There were 4 Mandates.  3 were given to the Arabs, and not to the legitimate indigenous people of those lands.

The fourth one, Palestine Mandate,  was split unequally.
77%  to the just kicked out of Arabia, Hashemite clan, instead of TranJordan being given, as promised and as or right, to the Jewish People the Mandate was created for.

The Arabs have continued to subordinate the Kurds, Assyrians, Yazidis and all others to their Conquerors' rules.

You know very well that there was not going to be ANY subjugation of the Arab, Druze, Bahai, and other groups living in the Mandate for Palestine by the Jewish indigenous people.

Any more than there is now in the State of Israel.

You want Arabs to be "subordinate" to the Jews? 
Go and tell them to be so and stop fighting and just give in.
Hamas and Abbas and all others can just give in to the Jews and live under "Jewish Domination" just as 20 % of Arabs who now live in Israel are doing.  And most of those 20% are enjoying the Israeli/Jewish treatment very much.  Thank you !!!
So much so that they do not want to be part of any "Palestine State".

Just go ask them yourself.  They have told on video how much they do not mind that Israel is a Jewish State, as it should be, as it has always been the ancestral land of the Jews, and not of the Arabs.


----------



## louie888

montelatici said:


> What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:
> 
> View attachment 144231


Whoa! Now, that's awkward.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks 100 years since the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917 which endorsed “_the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish People._” The declaration became the basis for the League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations) to endorse the Palestine Mandate which clearly articulated the history and rights of Jews to a reconstituted national homeland in the area now commonly thought of as Gaza, Israel, the West Bank and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed the administrator (Britain) to change the contours of the reestablished Jewish homeland.
> ------
> The League of Nations considered at the outset of its endorsement of a Jewish national home in 1920 and 1922 that perhaps the contours of such homeland should exclude the land east of the Jordan River. But international law has – and continues to fail – in two major respects:
> 
> 
> In JORDAN: The provision (Article 25) to cut the eastern part of the Mandate (and ONLY the eastern part) from the Jewish homeland specifically did not allow the discrimination against Jews from buying land or obtaining citizenship there;
> In the WEST BANK: All of the land west of the Jordan River was allocated for a Jewish homeland, and obviously with full legal authorization for Jews to purchase homes and obtain citizenship, despite calls by the current Palestinian Authority leadership to have a Jew-free country
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Original Nakba: The Division of “TransJordan”
> 
> 
> 
> What the British stated as the Mandatory's policy in June of 1922 was:
> 
> View attachment 144231
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link?
> 
> Oh....you don't want to be found out?  OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get "found out" I present the facts. It is you people that have never bothered to do any research and only spout Hasbara propaganda that get found out.
> 
> "Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." HMG regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab Delegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded in Palestine."
> 
> "Churchill White Paper" - UK Secretary of State for the Colonies (3 June 1922)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this paper for real?  As posted by UNISPAL?
> 
> Lets see what it says:
> 
> "the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine."
> 
> What subordination of the Arabic population?
> What different language than the usual Arabic the Arabs of Arabia have always spoken?  What Palestine or Palestinian culture did they have which was different from the language, culture, etc from the Arabs in Egypt, North Africa, what became Syria, Lebanon or Iraq?
> 
> Why is it that the Arab League worries only about the endless numbers or Arab invaders, and does not care one iota for the rights of any and all the indigenous people of all the lands they invaded, conquered, and then were turned to them, the Arabs post WWI, and not to the other indigenous people like the Kurds, the Assyrians, the Yazidis and all other indigenous people who have managed to survive endless attacks by the Arab Muslims with the idea of keeping those lands in Arab Muslim hands?
> 
> There were 4 Mandates.  3 were given to the Arabs, and not to the legitimate indigenous people of those lands.
> 
> The fourth one, Palestine Mandate,  was split unequally.
> 77%  to the just kicked out of Arabia, Hashemite clan, instead of TranJordan being given, as promised and as or right, to the Jewish People the Mandate was created for.
> 
> The Arabs have continued to subordinate the Kurds, Assyrians, Yazidis and all others to their Conquerors' rules.
> 
> You know very well that there was not going to be ANY subjugation of the Arab, Druze, Bahai, and other groups living in the Mandate for Palestine by the Jewish indigenous people.
> 
> Any more than there is now in the State of Israel.
> 
> You want Arabs to be "subordinate" to the Jews?
> Go and tell them to be so and stop fighting and just give in.
> Hamas and Abbas and all others can just give in to the Jews and live under "Jewish Domination" just as 20 % of Arabs who now live in Israel are doing.  And most of those 20% are enjoying the Israeli/Jewish treatment very much.  Thank you !!!
> So much so that they do not want to be part of any "Palestine State".
> 
> Just go ask them yourself.  They have told on video how much they do not mind that Israel is a Jewish State, as it should be, as it has always been the ancestral land of the Jews, and not of the Arabs.
Click to expand...


I see you have never had the benefit of studying the subject.  Asking if the Mandatory's initial Policy Statement is "for real" is hilarious.  It is the founding document of the Mandate and I linked you to the official archives of the UN that host the League of Nations historical document files.  Man you are an idiot.

And, the Palestinians are not going to give and submit to Jew rule as you would like.  Time is on their side and the Jews will lose in the long run.


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Think, says the person who does not think at all.


Canada giving Texas to Mexico is logical to you?


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.



What does imply ancestry?  How would you be able to tell if someone had a particular ancestry?  What criteria do you use for "ancestry"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Suleiman, since it was supposedly Adam who built the Kaaba in Mecca, Muslim scholars conclude that it was therefore also Adam, or maybe his son Seth, who built the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. Later on, Suleiman claimed, Abraham and his son Isaac “raised the pillars” of the Kaaba in Mecca, and they “did the same” at Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa, which had both been “constructed” and “made a sanctuary” by Adam. Suleiman then emphasized again that Abraham and his son built “two of the holiest masjids [mosques] in the world;” he also added: “We know Ibrahim [Abraham] settled in Palestine.”

While these are apparently mainstream Muslim teachings, they include truly bizarre claims for any non-Muslim listener. The obvious implication would be either that Adam — the Bible’s first human being — was a Muslim, and that Abraham and his son were also Muslims; or that “two of the holiest masjids [mosques] in the world” were actually built by non-Muslims. But why would anyone claim that there were mosques hundreds — or even many thousands — of years before there was Islam? And what prevents Jews or Christians from claiming that whatever places of worship Adam and Abraham are said to have built were actually synagogues or churches?

Quite obviously, the purpose of asserting that the mosque in Mecca and the Al-Aqsa Mosque go back to the time of Adam, and were then built up by Abraham and his son, is to claim these sites (and their builders) for Islam from the beginning of time, conveniently ignoring the fact that Islam arose only long after Judaism, and centuries after Christianity.

(full article online)

The Cultural Appropriation That Linda Sarsour Doesn’t Care About


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does imply ancestry?  How would you be able to tell if someone had a particular ancestry?  What criteria do you use for "ancestry"?
Click to expand...


If you have a question about ancestry, I suggest you take a primer on DNA.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does imply ancestry?  How would you be able to tell if someone had a particular ancestry?  What criteria do you use for "ancestry"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a question about ancestry, I suggest you take a primer on DNA.
Click to expand...


Are you proposing that everyone in the territory under dispute take a DNA test to determine if they are foreign invaders or indigenous peoples?  That seems rather, well, unsavoury don't you think?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does imply ancestry?  How would you be able to tell if someone had a particular ancestry?  What criteria do you use for "ancestry"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a question about ancestry, I suggest you take a primer on DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proposing that everyone in the territory under dispute take a DNA test to determine if they are foreign invaders or indigenous peoples?  That seems rather, well, unsavoury don't you think?
Click to expand...


It's clear who the invaders are. They there ancestors invaded from Europe and elsewhere just a short time ago.  It's documented history.  Their names are registered for the most part.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE to pay Gaza $15 million a month


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Arabs who are not "Palestinians" want another go at Israel ]

The “cease-fire” that isn’t.(Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people of various ancestries that practice various religions.  Adherence to a particular religion does not imply a particular ancestry. Religion does not imply ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does imply ancestry?  How would you be able to tell if someone had a particular ancestry?  What criteria do you use for "ancestry"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a question about ancestry, I suggest you take a primer on DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proposing that everyone in the territory under dispute take a DNA test to determine if they are foreign invaders or indigenous peoples?  That seems rather, well, unsavoury don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear who the invaders are. They there ancestors invaded from Europe and elsewhere just a short time ago.  It's documented history.  Their names are registered for the most part.
Click to expand...


It would take a more honest person than you to acknowledge the European Crusaders / colonists.


----------



## Hollie

The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc., are largely glossed over in much of the major media. However, these Hitler Youth wannabe fashion show graduations while a running joke, do provide confirmation that the Hamas conflict with the Jewish State remains deeply ideological. The Hamas propaganda mouthpiece that is Al-Aqsa TV has broadcast sermons reaffirming the Hamas ideology (consistent with Islamist ideology), is that it is Muhammedan destiny to exterminate the Jews.

Investing in the Death Cult. 


*Hamas holds war-ready summer camp graduation*

Hamas holds war-ready summer camp graduation | Daily Mail Online







Young Palestinians take part in a military graduation ceremony at a Hamas summer camp in Khan Yunis, in the southern Gaza Strip, on August 18, 2017

Hamas held a closing ceremony in the Gaza Strip on Friday for a batch of the 120,000 boys and girls attending the Islamist movement's controversial summer schools.

The ceremony, for some 1,000 students who took part in camps in the southern city of Khan Yunis, was framed as part of the militant group's plan to continue its armed conflict with Israel.

Boys between 15 and 18 years of age were put through military drills at the week-long camp, including shooting with live ammunition and training in scouting skills.

Hamas official Ashraf Abu Zayed said the training came within the framework of "preparing for the liberation of Palestine".

"We are trying to invest the younger generation and guide them towards the liberation project," he told AFP, referring to armed struggle against Israel.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas...


Like the Hitler Youth summer camps run by the fake jews?





Oh, wait, that is actually real. I know, awkward.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Hitler Youth summer camps run by the fake jews?
> 
> View attachment 144549
> 
> Oh, wait, that is actually real. I know, awkward.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting you find the Hamas styled Hitler Youth camps somehow.... awkward?

You shouldn't. 

Killing Jews as religious practice is a basic message of Hamas, which believes that the muhammedan struggle against Jews—not only Israelis—and eventual extermination of Jews at the hands of Muhammedans is intrinsic to Islam. Hamas includes this message in its charter:

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Hamas Charter Introduction: "Our struggle against the Jews is extremely wide-ranging and grave..."

Article 28: "Israel, by virtue of its being Jewish and of having a Jewish population, defies Islam and the Muslims..."

Article 7: "Hamas has been looking forward to implement Allah's promise whatever time it might take. The prophet (prayer and peace be upon him) said [in a Hadith]: 'The time (of Resurrection) will not come until Muslims will fight the Jews; until the Jews hide behind rocks and trees, which will cry: o Muslim! there is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!'"


I know right, awkward.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Hitler Youth summer camps run by the fake jews?
> 
> View attachment 144549
> 
> Oh, wait, that is actually real. I know, awkward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting you find the Hamas styled Hitler Youth camps somehow.... awkward?
> 
> You shouldn't.
> 
> Killing Jews as religious practice is a basic message of Hamas, which believes that the muhammedan struggle against Jews—not only Israelis—and eventual extermination of Jews at the hands of Muhammedans is intrinsic to Islam. Hamas includes this message in its charter:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Hamas Charter Introduction: "Our struggle against the Jews is extremely wide-ranging and grave..."
> 
> Article 28: "Israel, by virtue of its being Jewish and of having a Jewish population, defies Islam and the Muslims..."
> 
> Article 7: "Hamas has been looking forward to implement Allah's promise whatever time it might take. The prophet (prayer and peace be upon him) said [in a Hadith]: 'The time (of Resurrection) will not come until Muslims will fight the Jews; until the Jews hide behind rocks and trees, which will cry: o Muslim! there is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!'"
> 
> 
> I know right, awkward.
Click to expand...


In this world there are winners & there are losers.  And guess who does all the complaining over it?

Palestinian Arabs - stop whining!


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Hitler Youth summer camps run by the fake jews?
> 
> View attachment 144549
> 
> Oh, wait, that is actually real. I know, awkward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting you find the Hamas styled Hitler Youth camps somehow.... awkward?
> 
> You shouldn't.
> 
> Killing Jews as religious practice is a basic message of Hamas, which believes that the muhammedan struggle against Jews—not only Israelis—and eventual extermination of Jews at the hands of Muhammedans is intrinsic to Islam. Hamas includes this message in its charter:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Hamas Charter Introduction: "Our struggle against the Jews is extremely wide-ranging and grave..."
> 
> Article 28: "Israel, by virtue of its being Jewish and of having a Jewish population, defies Islam and the Muslims..."
> 
> Article 7: "Hamas has been looking forward to implement Allah's promise whatever time it might take. The prophet (prayer and peace be upon him) said [in a Hadith]: 'The time (of Resurrection) will not come until Muslims will fight the Jews; until the Jews hide behind rocks and trees, which will cry: o Muslim! there is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!'"
> 
> 
> I know right, awkward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this world there are winners & there are losers.  And guess who does all the complaining over it?
> 
> Palestinian Arabs - stop whining!
Click to expand...



Now that's funny.  Jews complaining about whining.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler Youth summer camps run by the Hamas...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Hitler Youth summer camps run by the fake jews?
> 
> View attachment 144549
> 
> Oh, wait, that is actually real. I know, awkward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting you find the Hamas styled Hitler Youth camps somehow.... awkward?
> 
> You shouldn't.
> 
> Killing Jews as religious practice is a basic message of Hamas, which believes that the muhammedan struggle against Jews—not only Israelis—and eventual extermination of Jews at the hands of Muhammedans is intrinsic to Islam. Hamas includes this message in its charter:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Hamas Charter Introduction: "Our struggle against the Jews is extremely wide-ranging and grave..."
> 
> Article 28: "Israel, by virtue of its being Jewish and of having a Jewish population, defies Islam and the Muslims..."
> 
> Article 7: "Hamas has been looking forward to implement Allah's promise whatever time it might take. The prophet (prayer and peace be upon him) said [in a Hadith]: 'The time (of Resurrection) will not come until Muslims will fight the Jews; until the Jews hide behind rocks and trees, which will cry: o Muslim! there is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!'"
> 
> 
> I know right, awkward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this world there are winners & there are losers.  And guess who does all the complaining over it?
> 
> Palestinian Arabs - stop whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny.  Jews complaining about whining.
Click to expand...


What's funny is Islamics always finding something to whine about.

A Palestinian Authority official has claimed that the upcoming Jerusalem Wine Festival is offensive and provocative to perpetually-offended Muslims - Google Search


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a Facebook post titled "The martyr's will," the terrorist said goodbye to his family and explained his motives for the terror attack, another instance of Facebook censorship missing a premeditated attempt to murder and allowing blatant anti-Semitism on its pages.

"My beloved family, forgive me, pardon me. I have achieved my goal and accepted upon myself to be a shahid (martyr) in the path of Allah. Determinedly, I join the mujahideen and leave this world," Zaharan wrote in his post.

At the end of the post, Zaharan asked his family not to mourn him and told them to "thank the G-d who has awarded victory to the mujahideen and degrades the cursed Jews."

(full article online)

What did the terrorist write in his will?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> In a Facebook post titled "The martyr's will," the terrorist said goodbye to his family and explained his motives for the terror attack, another instance of Facebook censorship missing a premeditated attempt to murder and allowing blatant anti-Semitism on its pages.
> 
> "My beloved family, forgive me, pardon me. I have achieved my goal and accepted upon myself to be a shahid (martyr) in the path of Allah. Determinedly, I join the mujahideen and leave this world," Zaharan wrote in his post.
> 
> At the end of the post, Zaharan asked his family not to mourn him and told them to "thank the G-d who has awarded victory to the mujahideen and degrades the cursed Jews."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What did the terrorist write in his will?



If you were in his place you would also think the people who dispossessed your people are cursed be they Jews, Hindus, Mormoms or athiests..


----------



## Sixties Fan

"By longstanding convention, the Lebanese army does not enter Palestinian refugee camps in Lebanon, leaving the factions themselves to handle security."

Ein al Hilweh is the crowded "refugee" camp that the Lebanese built a wall around, complete with watchtowers. It is a real prison for Palestinians so they can kill each other without Lebanese police bothering to worry about it.

The Arab world loves Palestinians so much, don't they?

(full article online)

Palestinians getting killed and fleeing fighting in Lebanese camp. Oh well. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt. 

He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Member of Knesset Ayman Odeh was invited to speak at J Street’s national conference soon after he told an Israeli Army Radio interviewer, “I cannot tell the nation how to struggle, where and which target to throw the rock. I do not put red lines on the Arab Palestinian nation.”

Hadid, Friedman and the leaders of J Street are lucky to live in the U.S. If they ever happen to be victimized by rock-throwers, they will enjoy the protection of a legal system that takes rock-throwing a lot more seriously than they do.

The most famous example involved three teenagers who threw rocks at cars on the Capital Beltway in Washington, D.C., in 1990, wounding 30 drivers or passengers, including a girl who suffered irreversible brain damage. The attackers were convicted of “assault with intent to murder” and each sentenced to 40 years in prison. The judge declined to view the attack as a “rite of passage.”

An editorial in The Washington Post at the time correctly asked, “What’s the difference between assault with a deadly weapon—a shooting—and assault with rocks that hit cars at potentially lethal speeds?” That’s a question that J Street and the folks at The New York Times should consider, too. I would be interested in their answer.

(full article online)

Rewards for rock-throwers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton





Sixties Fan said:


> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.


The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.
Click to expand...


The "country of Pal'istan"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "country of Pal'istan"?
Click to expand...

I don't know. They just said Palestine with no other words attached.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "country of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. They just said Palestine with no other words attached.
Click to expand...

Of course. The general geographic area of Palestine was not unknown. How strange that the invention of your imaginary "country of Pal'istan" was left to the imaginings of people like you,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "country of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. They just said Palestine with no other words attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. The general geographic area of Palestine was not unknown. How strange that the invention of your imaginary "country of Pal'istan" was left to the imaginings of people like you,
Click to expand...

The armistice agreements also referenced Palestine's international borders.

Try again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, an Egyptian lawyer and part-time conspiracy theorist sued his former president, Hosni Mubarak, for failing to "reclaim" the bustling Israeli city of Eilat for Egypt.
> 
> He is hardly the only Egyptian who wants to divvy up Israel. In a country raised on hatred for Jews and their state, and where a majority believes the mere existence of Israel violates Palestinian rights, it not surprising that many are drawn to the claim that Eilat is rightfully Egyptian. Some Egyptian leaders, more magnanimous in their immoderation, have rebutted these calls: The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Alternative Facts Under NY Times Editor Matt Seaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city is not Egyptian, they say. It is Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (That Israel signed.) say that territory is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "country of Pal'istan"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. They just said Palestine with no other words attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. The general geographic area of Palestine was not unknown. How strange that the invention of your imaginary "country of Pal'istan" was left to the imaginings of people like you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The armistice agreements also referenced Palestine's international borders.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Yes, one can references to The Bible Belt here in The Great Satan™ with references to the borders of the Bible Belt. The Bible Belt is a geographic area, not a "country". 

Yes, you have cut and pasted that blurb many times. We're still left waitng for some indication when your Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land ever became your imagined "country of Pally'land".


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like many terrorists, Odeh has intended to use the US court system as a platform to push propaganda. The judge pointed out that this all has nothing to do with her lying on her immigration application and stopped her. (Odeh still got her full statement published in anti-Israel media.)

What I hadn't noticed until now (although of course Legal Insurrection noticed this in 2014) was that Odeh had directly admitted to a role in British Consulate bombing in 1969 that her supporters claim she was tortured into confessing. I have already shown that her friend admitted on video Rasmea's involvement specifically in the supermarket bombing, but Rasmea herself admitted that she was involved in the attempted British Consulate bombing a few days later in a long interview published in the Journal for Palestine Studies in 1980:

" I returned to the West Bank in early 1969 and was arrested on February 28 and accused of involvement in the supermarket explosion in West Jerusalem and another in the British Consulate. We had placed a bomb there to protest Britain's decision to furnish arms to Israel. Actually we placed two bombs, the first was found before it went off so we placed another."

(full article online)

I missed this: Rasmea Odeh admitted role in terror in 1980 interview ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here’s the rub, though: the Gaza Strip, that other enclave of local Arabs, has been suffering from a severe shortage of medicine and medical supplies which threatens the health of one-third of patients in Gaza, according to Ashraf al-Qudra, a spokesman for the Ministry of Health “The shortage is at 32% for medicines and 38% for medical supplies, which is equivalent to 154 different types of medicines and 342 types of medical disposables,” she told Al Monitor, warning of potential negative repercussions for Gazans’ health should these shortages persist.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority Donates Medicine to Venezuela while Gaza Faces Pharmaceutical Crisis | The Jewish Press | David Israel | 28 Av 5777 – August 20, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Ilan Pappe is no “historian.”*

But that’s not my opinion: it’s actually his.

Ilan Pappe has long acknowledged that he is not objective and cares little about factual accuracy. He readily admits that ideology drives his historical writings and statements. And his ideology can be simply summed up: Israel is illegitimate and should be the target of international sanctions until it is dismantled as a Jewish state.

In short, by his own admission he is an ideology driven advocate, which by its very definition, means he is not a historian. Actual professional historians are driven by a love for research regardless of what it may reveal, not by a specific agenda.

(full article online)

Why Did CSM Call an Anti-Israel Ideologue a 'Historian?' | HonestReporting


----------



## Hollie

Seems simple enough - the contrived Moslem Rage™ meme is just an excuse for Moslems to behave like social misfits, self-hating psychopaths. The routine killings across Europe by Islamics makes it plain that there can be no peace between Islam and the Enlightened West.




Fatah and Hamas say Israel is the threat to a sacred Muslim mosque, yet Arab gunmen defiled it.

Terror at the Temple Mount Puts the Lie to Palestinian Rage

For years, the most delicate dispute in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict has been the status of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem. The Al Aqsa Mosque sits on the spot from which Muslims believe Mohammed ascended to heaven. At its base are the remains of the outer wall of the second Jewish Temple.

This is why Friday's terror attack on this sacred ground is so important.

It's hard to think of a worse debasement of a holy place than for armed gunmen in the middle of a shooting spree to flee to it for sanctuary. Add to this the fact the Jerusalem police now say there were guns hidden in the Temple Mount complex at the time.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The armistice agreements also referenced Palestine's international borders.



The Armistice Agreements (which Israel signed as the government of Palestine) reference Palestine's (Israel's) international borders.  Oh my, that is inconvenient for your claim that Israel has no borders, isn't it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza children visit Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews who visited the Temple Mount documented Arab children playing soccer despite High Court ruling against it.

(full article online)

Again: Soccer on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Egyptians have essentially shut down their border to Gaza, except for some Hajj pilgrims, for four months now.

The Gulf Arab states have declared Gaza's de facto rulers to be terrorists and (with the exception of Qatar) have stopped providing funds for the Gaza Strip.

The only people who actually seem to be trying to help the citizens of Gaza from sickness and starvation are - Israeli Jews.

Galon had told Abbas she disapproved of steps taken by the Palestinian leader to isolate the Gaza Strip as a means of pressuring Hamas, the de facto ruler of the enclave.Israel's left-wing parties are more pro-Palestinian than Palestinians are.

The only country that Amnesty and Human Rights Watch and the UN single out for Gaza's problems is the country that has been sending electricity and fuel and aid to Gaza and that has been treating its patients. All while most fellow Arabs have told Gaza's citizens to drop dead.

The irony is almost too perfect, and yet invisible to the world's NGOs and media.

(full article online)

The Palestinian Authority siege of Gaza continues ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Islamist movement Hamas is finally getting a dose of its own medicine -- in the form of a suicide bombing targeting its members in the Gaza Strip.

During the past two decades, Hamas was responsible for dozens of suicide attacks that maimed and killed hundreds of Israelis, particularly during the Second Intifada between 2000 and 2006. Hamas is famous for its suicide attacks and hails the perpetrators as "heroes" and "martyrs."

For Hamas, suicide bombings are a noble deed when they are carried out by its members and the victims are Jews.

In their own words, Hamas leaders and spokesmen continue to defend their suicide attacks against Israel as a "legitimate tool of resistance" against Israel.

(full article online)

Palestinians: When Suicide Attacks Are Bad


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Treating Jews and Israelis as different from other people ]

The Palestinian Olympic Committee forced a Palestinian boxer to forfeit his match and give up his chance to win a bronze medal rather than compete with an Israeli Druze boxer. The boxer told the official PA TV that it was not his decision but rather his superiors, including the Palestinian Olympic Committee, who forced him to forfeit:


(full article online)

It`s beneath Palestinian dignity to compete with Israelis, says Palestinian Olympic Committee - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

That a publication dedicated to equality and justice would throw its weight behind a convicted terrorist should, at this point, surprise no one who’s been paying attention to the regressive left’s animosity towards Israel and the Jews alike. Maybe the Wonder Woman sequel, soon to kick into production, could have Diana Prince address this problem, busting a few murderous terrorists along the way and showing the world, again, what real kickass feminism looks like.

(full article online)

Major Feminist Site: Jew-Killing Terrorist is the Real Wonder Woman


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Reuters translation, on the other hand, clearly plays with the word _muqawama,_ diluting its impact by removing it from its forceful place in the sentence, placing it instead within parentheses at the end of the sentence, and appending to it the phrase "Israel's occupation." In anther sentence, Reuters strikes out the word _muqawama _entirely. The modifications are inexplicable and unnecessary. They violate journalistic ethics, and they disrespect readers. 

The Associated Press, after its translation, helpfully informed readers that the term resistance is sometimes used to refer to violence against Israelis. It should have also noted that it doesn't only describe opposition to Israeli policies, but often, resistance to the existence of Israel itself.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Reuters Uses Ellipses to Downplay Al Jazeera Quote


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> That a publication dedicated to equality and justice would throw its weight behind a convicted terrorist should, at this point, surprise no one who’s been paying attention to the regressive left’s animosity towards Israel and the Jews alike. Maybe the Wonder Woman sequel, soon to kick into production, could have Diana Prince address this problem, busting a few murderous terrorists along the way and showing the world, again, what real kickass feminism looks like.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Major Feminist Site: Jew-Killing Terrorist is the Real Wonder Woman



The article from Everyday Feminism has been removed from the site.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionists generally go to great pains to distinguish themselves from anti-Semites. By so doing, they claim they are not prejudiced against Jews but merely supporting the rights of Arabs.

The Islamic Human Rights Commission, for example, hosted a lecture entitled, “Anti-Zionism is not Anti-Semitism.”

Mamdouh Al-Harbi, a Saudi cleric, however, posted a video to his YouTube channel last month in which he clarifies that the real fight is against Jews, not “Zionists,” painting a very different picture.

Watch as Sheikh Al-Harbi claims in his lecture, entitled “Who Will Liberate Al-Aqsa,” that Islamic texts require a genocide of all Jews, not just Zionist Jews.

(full article online plus video)

WATCH: Muslim Cleric Explains, ‘Our War is with the Jews, Not Just Zionists’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Video

Watch: Policemen break up soccer game on Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Legend has it that Alexandrian-born Victor A. Adda purchased his first coin as a teen, with his first earnings. Whether that genesis story is fact or fiction, by his death at 80 in 1965, the Egyptian Jew’s now legendary collection eventually encompassed over 1,000 coins, mostly Roman, spanning from Julius Caesar to Romulus Augustulus.

(full article online)

Israel Museum coin exhibit shows a daughter’s love is worth more than gold


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient coin discovered in Halamish


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. "Pal'istanian dignity" is at stake. 

That's odd because we're left to question: how dignified is it for Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" to heap their children into piles of dead bodies with terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?

I have this suspicion that Arabs-Moslems have a rather skewed definition of "dignity". 




It`s beneath Palestinian dignity to compete with Israelis, says Palestinian Olympic Committee.

*It`s beneath Palestinian dignity to compete with Israelis, says Palestinian Olympic Committee - PMW Bulletins

Palestinian Olympic Committee forces boxer to forfeit rather than compete with Israeli*

*Palestinian boxer Sultan Abu Al-Haj:*
"It is forbidden to compete with [Israelis], because it's beneath our dignity to compete with them and recognize them as (sic) the State of Israel."
"The [Palestinian] Olympic Committee made the decision, and as a competitor I cannot oppose them"



Oh, come on, Abu. Just be honest and admit you don't have the skill level to compete in international competition and getting KO'ed by a Jooooo would land you in a Lebanese concentration Summer Fun Camp of no return.


----------



## Sixties Fan

U.N. Watch: Seeds of terrorism


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> Oh, my. "Pal'istanian dignity" is at stake.
> 
> That's odd because we're left to question: how dignified is it for Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" to heap their children into piles of dead bodies with terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> I have this suspicion that Arabs-Moslems have a rather skewed definition of "dignity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s beneath Palestinian dignity to compete with Israelis, says Palestinian Olympic Committee.
> 
> *It`s beneath Palestinian dignity to compete with Israelis, says Palestinian Olympic Committee - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Palestinian Olympic Committee forces boxer to forfeit rather than compete with Israeli*
> 
> *Palestinian boxer Sultan Abu Al-Haj:*
> "It is forbidden to compete with [Israelis], because it's beneath our dignity to compete with them and recognize them as (sic) the State of Israel."
> "The [Palestinian] Olympic Committee made the decision, and as a competitor I cannot oppose them"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, Abu. Just be honest and admit you don't have the skill level to compete in international competition and getting KO'ed by a Jooooo would land you in a Lebanese concentration Summer Fun Camp of no return.



Yes but let us consider how well the Palestinians have competed with Israel in worldly contributions for better lives.


----------



## montelatici

Let us consider how well the Jews competed with the Palestinians in worldly contributions when they were held in concentration camps as the Palestinians are today.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Let us consider how well the Jews competed with the Palestinians in worldly contributions when they were held in concentration camps as the Palestinians are today.


Concentration camps in Gaza that include welfare funded luxury hotels?

Your cliwn dancing antics are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

No surprises here. 



http://nypost.com/2017/07/28/palest...ses-half-of-all-foreign-aid-to-reward-terror/

Your tax dollars at work: The Palestinian Authority is now using half of its foreign aid to reward terrorism.

The new PA budget boosts support to terrorists in prison by 13 percent and aid for the families of those killed “in the struggle against Zion” 4 percent, reports the Institute for Contemporary Affairs.

The total, $344 million, equals 49.6 percent of all foreign aid to the PA. In other words, cash from Uncle Sam, Europe and even Israel is subsidizing “welfare for terrorists.”


----------



## Picaro

*All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss *

... and this thread is only 3,000+ posts long? Must be just for so far this month.


----------



## Sixties Fan

So the reasons to stop a non-binding referendum are:

* Corruption in the Kurdish government
* Infighting in the Kurdish government
* Kurdish president in office long after his term ended
* Kurdish authorities discriminate against minorities
* Neighboring states are hostile to the idea
* Tensions would be heightened. Neighbors say such a state would "contribute to instability."
* Such a decision needs much more preparation
* An independent Kurdistan may not govern fairly or well.
* First, Kurds need to ensure democratic institutions are functioning, the economy is strong and they have support from their stronger neighbors.

Every single one of these reasons to be against an independent Kurdish state applies, to a far greater degree, to a Palestinian state.

But the New York Times for years has fully supported an independent Palestinian state, with its corrupt leaders, its political infighting, its terrible record at building democratic institutions, its disregard for human rights. Oh, and also its explicit support for terrorists and terrorism.

The New York Times cheered every step of the way for Palestinian independence, even through the second intifada and the Hamas/Fatah split. It never told Palestinians that they weren't ready, or to wait some more until things get more peaceful, or anything like that. It never gave Israel veto power over a Palestinian state the way it gives Iraq and Turkey that power over Kurdistan.

And by any sane measure, the Kurds deserve a state more than Palestinians do.

Hypocirsy doesn't even begin to describe this editorial.

(full article online)

NYT says Kurds aren't ready for independence - but Palestinians are ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

What started as a plea in the LA Times from an ordinary Gazan woman for a properly functioning electricity supply to prevent a humanitarian crisis, instead becomes poisoned by HRW’s own politicized anti-Israel agenda as Almasri sings from the HRW song sheet.

We can sympathize with the plight of Gazans deprived of electricity and a normal life. To contend that Israel is still occupying Gaza and bears primary responsibility shows that as far as Abier Almasri and Human Rights Watch are concerned, the lights have gone out and nobody is home.

It is worth noting that in September 2016, the LA Times issued the following corrective to a book review that also claimed that Israel still occupied Gaza:

This review refers to Israel’s nearly 50-year-long occupation of the West Bank and Gaza. The United Nations, Human Rights Watch and the International Committee of the Red Cross, among others, consider Gaza part of the occupied Palestinian territories; Israel, which withdrew from the region in 2005, and some other scholars reject this characterization.

(full article online)

LA Times Op-Ed: Israel the "Occupying Power" in Gaza | HonestReporting


----------



## montelatici

There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Palestinians flock to Bethlehem Shepherds fest to celebrate newest brewery


----------



## Roudy

After their defeat after World War I, 99% of the fallen Ottoman Empire was broken down into the Arab Muslim shitholes that we see today, except for one that was designated to be the Jewish homeland on ancient Jewish religious and ancestral homelands.  Arabs didn't agree?  Tough!  They had no say in what happens to land they had not ruled for over 900 years.  Does the world really need yet another Arab Muslim terrorist cesspool from which barbarism, murder and hatred emanate?


----------



## MJB12741

Roudy said:


> After their defeat after World War I, 99% of the fallen Ottoman Empire was broken down into the Arab Muslim shitholes that we see today, except for one that was designated to be the Jewish homeland on ancient Jewish religious and ancestral homelands.  Arabs didn't agree?  Tough!  They had no say in what happens to land they had not ruled for over 900 years.  Does the world really need yet another Arab Muslim terrorist cesspool from which barbarism, murder and hatred emanate?



Israel is all us Americans have to protect our interests in all of the Middle East from the radical Islamic terrorist organizations including the Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After their defeat after World War I, 99% of the fallen Ottoman Empire was broken down into the Arab Muslim shitholes that we see today, except for one that was designated to be the Jewish homeland on ancient Jewish religious and ancestral homelands.  Arabs didn't agree?  Tough!  They had no say in what happens to land they had not ruled for over 900 years.  Does the world really need yet another Arab Muslim terrorist cesspool from which barbarism, murder and hatred emanate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is all us Americans have to protect our interests in all of the Middle East from the radical Islamic terrorist organizations including the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Yeah, let's dismantle Israel which occupies less than 1% of the land in the region, and give it to the Muslims to create an Islamic Caliphate of Palestine.  The world really really needs yet another Islamic terrorist shithole.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.



False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
Click to expand...

You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.


----------



## montelatici

To wit:

"176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.

A/364 of 3 September 1947*


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
Click to expand...

Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Partners for Peace ]



With Palestinian-Israeli tensions over Jerusalem's Old City and the Temple Mount still simmering, the Palestinian Authority has chosen to intensify Palestinian anger and hate by repeating one of its most dangerous libels - that "senior Jews of high position" planned the arson of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in 1969. In a documentary broadcast on PA TV, it was presented as fact that not only did Jews plan the arson of the Mosque but also that after the fire started Israel shut off the water supply, preventing fire fighters from efficiently putting out the fire.

(full article online)

PA tries to increase hatred regarding Jerusalem - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
Click to expand...

Would you have links for that crap?


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
Click to expand...


Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.

"(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE

15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.

16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you have links for that crap?
Click to expand...


Lacking verifiable evidence did not prevent Bachi from stating the obvious concerning internal migration within Palestine:

The great economic development of the coastal plains—largely due to Jewish immigration—was accompanied both in 1922-1931 and in 1931-1944 by a much stronger increase of the Muslim and Christian populations in this region than that registered in other regions. This was probably due to two reasons: stronger decrease in mortality of the non-Jewish population in the neighborhood of Jewish areas and _internal migration toward the more developed zones_.[22]

In the footnote accompanying this quote, Bachi writes: "As no statistics are available for internal migration, this conclusion has been obtained from indirect evidence."[23] Bachi's footnote is instructive. The "indirect evidence" he referred to no doubt included his understanding of the important role economics plays in explaining demographic movements. While appreciating the value of Ottoman registrations and British mandatory government censuses in providing estimates of Palestinian demography, they were, in his judgment, still crude and incomplete.

Reference to Arab immigration into Palestine during the 1920s is made as well in the British mandatory government's annual compilation of statistical data on population. The _Palestine Blue Book, 1937_, for example, provides time series demographic statistics whose annual estimates are based on extrapolations from its 1922 census.[24] The footnote accompanying the table on population of Palestine reads:

There has been unrecorded illegal immigration of both Jews and Arabs in the period since the census of 1931, but it is clear that, since it cannot be recorded, no estimate of its volume is possible.[25]

The 1935 British report to the League of Nations noted that:

One thousand five hundred and fifty-seven persons (including 565 Jews) who, having made their way into the country surreptitiously, were later detected, were sentenced to imprisonment for their offence and recommended for deportation.[26]

The number who "made their way into the country surreptitiously" and undetected was neither estimated nor mentioned.

(full article online)

The Smoking Gun: Arab Immigration into Palestine, 1922-1931


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> To wit:
> 
> "176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947*


So now you're spamming this across mutiple threads?  Since when did you Internet jihadis care what the British said? 

 From your document:

163. The Arabs of Palestine consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.

166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.

YIKES!


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
Click to expand...


Sure !! (wink, wink)

Allah put a dome over the land so that no Muslims would immigrate into it and their population would increase ONLY via natural means.
Only Jews and others got to immigrate.  For over 50 years Muslims only stayed there and were blessed by Allah.

(UNISPAL is such a great source.......when one needs a laugh)


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3
Click to expand...

I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> "176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're spamming this across mutiple threads?  Since when did you Internet jihadis care what the British said?
> 
> From your document:
> 
> 163. The Arabs of Palestine consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.
> 
> 166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.
> 
> YIKES!
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> "176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're spamming this across mutiple threads?  Since when did you Internet jihadis care what the British said?
> 
> From your document:
> 
> 163. The Arabs of Palestine consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.
> 
> 166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...

Speaks for itself.  "Palestine" is a fraud.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
Click to expand...


The Black Knight strikes yet again.


*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59



Conversely:

" *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54

AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance there will ever be an independent Palestinian state.  When the conditions were right for the establishment of an independent Palestinian in the 1920s, the British prevented the then Muslim and large Christian minority from establishing their state and imported European settler colonists instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
Click to expand...

Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers. 

Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> "176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're spamming this across mutiple threads?  Since when did you Internet jihadis care what the British said?
> 
> From your document:
> 
> 163. The Arabs of Palestine consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.
> 
> 166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaks for itself.  "Palestine" is a fraud.
Click to expand...


How is Palestine a fraud? The UN agrees that the creating the European colony ran counter to the principle of self-determination for the Palestinian people. You do read and comprehend English?

176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
Click to expand...

Not so. Britain was responsible for citizenship and was very careful not to allow foreign nationals into the country.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
Click to expand...


No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> "176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947*
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're spamming this across mutiple threads?  Since when did you Internet jihadis care what the British said?
> 
> From your document:
> 
> 163. The Arabs of Palestine consider themselves as having a "natural" right to that country, although they have not been in possession of it as a sovereign nation.
> 
> 166. The desire of the Arab people of Palestine to safeguard their national existence is a very natural desire. However, Palestinian nationalism, as distinct from Arab nationalism, is itself a relatively new phenomenon, which appeared only after the division of the "Arab rectangle" by the settlement of the First World War.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaks for itself.  "Palestine" is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Palestine a fraud? The UN agrees that the creating the European colony ran counter to the principle of self-determination for the Palestinian people. You do read and comprehend English?
> 
> 176. *With regard to the principle of self-determination, although international recognition was extended to this principle at the end of the First World War and it was adhered to with regard to the other Arab territories*, at the time of the creation of the "A" Mandates, it was not applied to Palestine, obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually,* it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.*
Click to expand...

It's a fraud, according to the British themselves, and the fact that the Ottomans never recognized a Palestine and a Palestinian people for the last 700 years before the British took over. It's also a fraud because no such nation as Palestine existed in history.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. Britain was responsible for citizenship and was very careful not to allow foreign nationals into the country.
Click to expand...

Sure sure.  The British having just finished WWII and now in charge of the vast Ottoman Empire was able to prevent the hoards of illegal Arab migrants from getting in!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
Click to expand...

Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. The British never prevented Arabs-Moslems from establishing a state. The inability of Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary to form a workable government falls squarely on Arab-Moslem incompetence. Don't be a forever accomplice to Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
Click to expand...


Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.


*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59



Conversely:

" *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54

AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


The Arabians arrived as rulers and did not settle colonists.  Plus, they only found Christians in Palestine when they invaded anyway.  There were no Jews, Palestine was a Christian land when the Arabians invaded.  The Christians were the indigenous people that had converted from various religions and later most converted to Islam.  Their descendants are today's Muslim and Christian Palestinians, descedants of the indigenous people.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up. Britain consistently closed down Palestinian institutions while jailing, expelling, or killing their leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
Click to expand...

Meh, the British had neither the resources or the will to govern the land or collect proper data.  The Ottomans did for 700 years, and recorded the Jews as majority in Jerusalem in 1800's.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the actual Ottoman and Arab records that were kept for centuries which don't reflect the mess and massive illegal migration by Arabs once the British took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabians arrived as rulers and did not settle colonists.  Plus, they only found Christians in Palestine when they invaded anyway.  There were no Jews, Palestine was a Christian land when the Arabians invaded.  The Christians were the indigenous people that had converted from various religions and later most converted to Islam.  Their descendants are today's Muslim and Christian Palestinians, descedants of the indigenous people.
Click to expand...

The Arabs invaded, colonized, and then ruled. This is what they did wherever they went. Islam is religious imperialism.  By your explanation Arabs are indigenous to every nation they invaded, just because they invaded.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the opposite, the British opened the floodgates to illegal Arab migrants from neighboring lands because the Arab leaders went to the British and squealed their heads off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, the British had neither the resources or the will to govern the land or collect proper data.  The Ottomans did for 700 years, and recorded the Jews as majority in Jerusalem in 1800's.
Click to expand...


It was an Anglo-American Survey, and they had a tremendous amount of resources to record the data.  You lose, as usual.  Facts always trump your lies and propaganda.  The problem with propaganda is that like lies, it contradicts itself depending on who is creating the Hasbara propaganda.  The facts remain the facts.  You come up with different BS everytime you address the subject.  I just present the same facts and the source documents.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Knight strikes yet again.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabians arrived as rulers and did not settle colonists.  Plus, they only found Christians in Palestine when they invaded anyway.  There were no Jews, Palestine was a Christian land when the Arabians invaded.  The Christians were the indigenous people that had converted from various religions and later most converted to Islam.  Their descendants are today's Muslim and Christian Palestinians, descedants of the indigenous people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs invaded, colonized, and then ruled. This is what they did wherever they went. Islam is religious imperialism.  By your explanation Arabs are indigenous to every nation they invaded, just because they invaded.
Click to expand...



No, the Arabians are not indigenous to where they invaded.  People that speak Arabic, Arabs, often are.  As an example, Tunisians are Arabs but not very much Arabian as Arabians were small in number, being a desert people, and did not colonize with settlers. .  Less Arabian than Jews actually. You lose yet again.  Give up, you are making a fool of yourself.  You are always wrong.

*Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...*








*Did you know these non-Arab countries actually have some Arabian genes?*
1. Georgia: 5 percent 

2. Iran: 56 percent  

3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent

4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent  

5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent

6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent 

7. Sardinia: 3 percent

8. Southern India: 2 percent 

9. Western India: 6 percent 

10. Indonesia: 6 percent  

11. Ethiopia: 11 percent  

*12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent 

DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab
*


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruddy the Black Knight strikes again.  Continues to make things up.
> 
> "(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE
> 
> 15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year.
> 
> 16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."
> 
> A/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, the British had neither the resources or the will to govern the land or collect proper data.  The Ottomans did for 700 years, and recorded the Jews as majority in Jerusalem in 1800's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an Anglo-American Survey, and they had a tremendous amount of resources to record the data.  You lose, as usual.  Facts always trump your lies and propaganda.  The problem with propaganda is that like lies, it contradicts itself depending on who is creating the Hasbara propaganda.  The facts remain the facts.  You come up with different BS everytime you address the subject.  I just present the same facts and the source documents.
Click to expand...

Yes, facts remain facts, you cannot deny the Ottoman numbers, who had been there for centuries, nor can you deny the history and presence of the Jewish people in the land, in favor of war weary "Anglo American" numbers, barely recovering from fighting the Nazis.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any statistics on this but the citizenship order of 1925 gave citizenship to all Palestinians who were present and gave Palestinians who happened to be out of country three years (I think) to return to Palestine to claim their citizenship. This may have caused a bump in population.
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, the British had neither the resources or the will to govern the land or collect proper data.  The Ottomans did for 700 years, and recorded the Jews as majority in Jerusalem in 1800's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an Anglo-American Survey, and they had a tremendous amount of resources to record the data.  You lose, as usual.  Facts always trump your lies and propaganda.  The problem with propaganda is that like lies, it contradicts itself depending on who is creating the Hasbara propaganda.  The facts remain the facts.  You come up with different BS everytime you address the subject.  I just present the same facts and the source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, facts remain facts, you cannot deny the Ottoman numbers, who had been there for centuries, nor can you deny the history and presence of the Jewish people in the land, in favor of war weary "Anglo American" numbers, barely recovering from fighting the Nazis.
Click to expand...


The Ottoman numbers confirm that there were a handful of Jews in Palestine in 1850, about 8,000.  It is you that is posting propaganda.  I agree with the Ottoman census data, the real data, not Hasbara BS.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabians arrived as rulers and did not settle colonists.  Plus, they only found Christians in Palestine when they invaded anyway.  There were no Jews, Palestine was a Christian land when the Arabians invaded.  The Christians were the indigenous people that had converted from various religions and later most converted to Islam.  Their descendants are today's Muslim and Christian Palestinians, descedants of the indigenous people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs invaded, colonized, and then ruled. This is what they did wherever they went. Islam is religious imperialism.  By your explanation Arabs are indigenous to every nation they invaded, just because they invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Arabians are not indigenous to where they invaded.  People that speak Arabic, Arabs, often are.  As an example, Tunisians are Arabs but not very much Arabian as Arabians were small in number, being a desert people, and did not colonize with settlers. .  Less Arabian than Jews actually. You lose yet again.  Give up, you are making a fool of yourself.  You are always wrong.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab countries actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> *12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab*
Click to expand...

Yawn, you keep repeating the same failed shit over and over. Jumping from one repetively spammed answer to another.  

And as described many times when you make these ridiculous claims, there are DNA results that say you're fulla crap. The Palestinians are genetically identical to Arabs from neighboring lands like Jordan, Egypt, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, etc.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the flood gates to illegal Arab migrants certainly bumped it. That's why the big difference between the pre British Ottoman numbers, and the post mandate fake numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just reminding you of the facts and that you are spamming lies on mutliple threads.  The only illegal migrants were  the Jews.
> 
> 
> *"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely:
> 
> " *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
> settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
> immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54
> 
> AWOL - The Ancient World Online: Online British Mandate: A Survey of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, the British had neither the resources or the will to govern the land or collect proper data.  The Ottomans did for 700 years, and recorded the Jews as majority in Jerusalem in 1800's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an Anglo-American Survey, and they had a tremendous amount of resources to record the data.  You lose, as usual.  Facts always trump your lies and propaganda.  The problem with propaganda is that like lies, it contradicts itself depending on who is creating the Hasbara propaganda.  The facts remain the facts.  You come up with different BS everytime you address the subject.  I just present the same facts and the source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, facts remain facts, you cannot deny the Ottoman numbers, who had been there for centuries, nor can you deny the history and presence of the Jewish people in the land, in favor of war weary "Anglo American" numbers, barely recovering from fighting the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman numbers confirm that there were a handful of Jews in Palestine in 1850, about 8,000.  It is you that is posting propaganda.  I agree with the Ottoman census data, the real data, not Hasbara BS.
Click to expand...

Wrong. It is the British that used the word handful, and any source that uses that word, brings to light it's accuracy and objectivity. The Ottomans cited a clear majority in many aspects of daily life in Jerusalem, education, land ownership, tax collection, etc.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. You keep quoting mandate numbers.
> 
> Jews are never "illegal" in Israel.  It's their ancient ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland.  Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Palestinians are the native and indigenous people.  The European Jews are the invaders.  That just a fact.  Europeans have their homeland in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab Muslims arrived in the region by invasion. Did you fail world history? The are indigenous invaders. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabians arrived as rulers and did not settle colonists.  Plus, they only found Christians in Palestine when they invaded anyway.  There were no Jews, Palestine was a Christian land when the Arabians invaded.  The Christians were the indigenous people that had converted from various religions and later most converted to Islam.  Their descendants are today's Muslim and Christian Palestinians, descedants of the indigenous people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs invaded, colonized, and then ruled. This is what they did wherever they went. Islam is religious imperialism.  By your explanation Arabs are indigenous to every nation they invaded, just because they invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Arabians are not indigenous to where they invaded.  People that speak Arabic, Arabs, often are.  As an example, Tunisians are Arabs but not very much Arabian as Arabians were small in number, being a desert people, and did not colonize with settlers. .  Less Arabian than Jews actually. You lose yet again.  Give up, you are making a fool of yourself.  You are always wrong.
> 
> *Tunisians are only 4% Arabian ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab countries actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> 
> 2. Iran: 56 percent
> 
> 3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent
> 
> 4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent
> 
> 5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent
> 
> 6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent
> 
> 7. Sardinia: 3 percent
> 
> 8. Southern India: 2 percent
> 
> 9. Western India: 6 percent
> 
> 10. Indonesia: 6 percent
> 
> 11. Ethiopia: 11 percent
> 
> *12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent
> 
> DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab*
Click to expand...

Bzzzzzt wrong again.  Arab Muslims invaded, plundered, looted, and raped the Levant, then colonized and shoved their relgion down the inhabitants throats by force, just like they did everywhere else they invaded.  

The *Muslim conquest of the Levant* (Arabic: الفَتْحُ الإسْلَامِيُّ للشَّامِ‎‎) or *Arab conquest of the Levant* (الفَتْحُ العَرَبِيُّ لِلشَّامِ) occurred in the first half of the 7th century, and refers to the conquest of the region known as the Levant, later to become the Islamic Province of Bilad al-Sham, as part of the Islamic conquests. Arab Muslim forces had appeared on the southern borders even before the death of Muhammad in 632, resulting in the Battle of Mu'tah in 629, but the real invasion began in 634 under his successors, the Rashidun Caliphs Abu Bakr and Umar ibn Khattab, with Khalid ibn al-Walid as their most important military leader.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The incitement against Jews by falsely claiming that they are trying to take over the AL Aqsa Mosque is a lie that has never stopped since the Mufti of Jerusalem started it in the early 1920s. And it is just as potentially fatal now as it was then.
This is every day incitement that the West chooses to ignore.
Here is a photo of the Al Aqsa Mosque after the earthquake in 1927. 



The roof caved in and it took several years to repair.
Notice the rafters. They were examined with carbon dating and found to date from between 1500 and 2900 years ago. The authors of the paper determined that the later beams of cedar and cypress came from the Byzantine church that was erected on the Temple Mount. The older ones, from millennium before the mosque was built?  The authors conjecture that they probably come from a n earlier massive structure built in that time period, but don't venture a guess as to what it possibly could be.
 [T]he existence of the cypress logs dated to the 9th–2nd centuries BCE in the Al-Aqsa Mosque raises many questions concerning their origin in constructions built more than 1500 years earlier.

(full article online)

Once again, the Muslim world is being told "Al Aqsa mosque on verge of collapse" from Israeli actions ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The other "Occupied Territories]

We are asking the wrong questions. Spain’s foreign policy shows that we cannot stop terrorism by changing our behavior. In the mind of the Muslim extremists, Spain is not Spain, but al-Andalus, part of a Muslim empire that lasted in Spain for 700 years. Today’s Spain is considered to be “occupied land” that must be liberated. . . .

(full article online)

Terror Will Continue until Muslims Reject the Idea of the Caliphate


----------



## Sixties Fan

The one video that shows what the "Palestinians" are COMPLETELY missing


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the Gulf war, the 400,000 Palestinian residents of Kuwait fled or were forced to leave because they were fans of Saddam Hussein.

For some reason this event isn't described as a "naqba" or by any other similar name.

Now, 25 years later, Kuwait is allowing a trickle to come back - because it needs teachers. And it is downplaying its human rights violations, just like Palestinians themselves have.

" Palestinian teachers are returning to Kuwait, ending an absence that spanned over a quarter of a century, to join their counterparts from Kuwait and other nationalities to contribute to the development of education. The government of Kuwait agreed to re-hire Palestinian teachers, many of whom left the country during Iraq’s 1990-91 invasion and occupation of Kuwait, thus paving the way for the Ministry of Education to contact the Palestinian embassy to recruit the teachers."
----
All is forgiven! I mean, you know, hundreds of thousands of Palestinians were forced to leave and there was no compensation or apology. But since it all came from fellow Arab, it's just one of those things.

(full article online)

Kuwaitis allowing a few dozen Palestinians to work after expelling 200,000 in 1991 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> During the Gulf war, the 400,000 Palestinian residents of Kuwait fled or were forced to leave because they were fans of Saddam Hussein.
> 
> For some reason this event isn't described as a "naqba" or by any other similar name.
> 
> Now, 25 years later, Kuwait is allowing a trickle to come back - because it needs teachers. And it is downplaying its human rights violations, just like Palestinians themselves have.
> 
> " Palestinian teachers are returning to Kuwait, ending an absence that spanned over a quarter of a century, to join their counterparts from Kuwait and other nationalities to contribute to the development of education. The government of Kuwait agreed to re-hire Palestinian teachers, many of whom left the country during Iraq’s 1990-91 invasion and occupation of Kuwait, thus paving the way for the Ministry of Education to contact the Palestinian embassy to recruit the teachers."
> ----
> All is forgiven! I mean, you know, hundreds of thousands of Palestinians were forced to leave and there was no compensation or apology. But since it all came from fellow Arab, it's just one of those things.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Kuwaitis allowing a few dozen Palestinians to work after expelling 200,000 in 1991 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.



The irony completely escapes you, doesn't it?


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony completely escapes you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


What escapes you is logic.  The ancestral home of European converts to Judaism cannot, by definition, be on a continent other than Europe.


----------



## Shusha

Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.



Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
Click to expand...


When you cut and paste your usual slogans about the "indigenous Pal'istanians", any neutral observer would ask how European Christian Crusaders / invaders, Turk colonists and land grabbers from Egypt, Syria and Lebanon magically became "indigenous Pal'istanians"


----------



## Hollie

The tinfoil turbans in the PA are getting quite desperate.

*PA tries to increase hatred regarding Jerusalem - PMW Bulletins

PA tries to increase hatred regarding Jerusalem
PA: "Jews of high position" 
planned arson in Al-Aqsa Mosque in 1969

With Palestinian-Israeli tensions over Jerusalem's Old City and the Temple Mount still simmering, the Palestinian Authority has chosen to intensify Palestinian anger and hate by repeating one of its most dangerous libels - that "senior Jews of high position" planned the arson of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in 1969. In a documentary broadcast on PA TV, it was presented as fact that not only did Jews plan the arson of the Mosque but also that after the fire started Israel shut off the water supply, preventing fire fighters from efficiently putting out the fire.


*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jeff Halper, the head of the Israel Committee Against House Demolitions, writes an op-ed that ends up with perhaps the most antisemitic message ever in that newspaper.

Most of the article is railing against Europe learning lessons on how to protect its citizens from terror attacks - because the expertise they need comes from the evil Israelis. Yes, really, that's his argument:

(full article online)

Haaretz op-ed divides world into privileged "Israeli Jews" and democratic "global Palestinians" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Police order Jewish child not to drink from Arab-only water fountain on Temple Mount.

Segregation on Temple Mount: Jew barred from Arab-only fountain


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The Zionists have used different excuses under the heading of digging operation, conducting destruction operations, and widening or deepening the buildings in the environs of the city, have always sought to impose a Judaized identity upon the holy shrine so far as they have managed so far to divide the Abrahamic venue and convert a big share of the place to synagogue,” underlines the communiqué.Hey, if Iran already thinks there is a synagogue there, then there is no downside to building one!

(Of course, they are referring to the Western Wall, showing how tolerant these Iranians are of Jews.)

“What is clear is that the Zionist regime has always been seeking to erase the image of al-Aqsa Mosque from the mind of the public and that is why whenever local or international media refer to al-Aqsa Mosque, photos of the Dome of the Rock are shown to obfuscate the recognition of the mosque from the dome and reach their goal,” asserts the document.
---------
As I noted last month,  about half of the Google Image searches for "Al Aqsa Mosque" show the Dome of the rock. I didn't realize that the Zionists had so thoroughly infiltrated the Arabic speaking world!

(full article online)

Great news! Iran says Israel already has a synagogue at Al Aqsa! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Switzerland, Denmark, Sweden and Netherlands cease funding of NGO that inaugurated PA girls center named for notorious terrorist.

(full article online)

European Secretariat cuts funding to radical NGO


----------



## Sixties Fan

(distressing images)

As Israel saves Syrian children on its border, look what Turkish soldiers are doing on theirs...


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> (distressing images)
> 
> As Israel saves Syrian children on its border, look what Turkish soldiers are doing on theirs...



Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame Israel for what the Arab leaders are doing to their own people, including the Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony completely escapes you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What escapes you is logic.  The ancestral home of European converts to Judaism cannot, by definition, be on a continent other than Europe.
Click to expand...

"Ancestral home of European converts to Judaism"?!  

Ha ha ha. More comedy please.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
Click to expand...

And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.  

Hard to accept?  Tough.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony completely escapes you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What escapes you is logic.  The ancestral home of European converts to Judaism cannot, by definition, be on a continent other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ancestral home of European converts to Judaism"?!
> 
> Ha ha ha. More comedy please.
Click to expand...


Where do you think the ancestral home of Europeans is? China?

*Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East*

Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
Click to expand...


What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a bit different to be expelled from a country hosting you and providing work opportunities and being expelled from your ancestral home by colonists from another continent.  But you would not understand, it's too logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony completely escapes you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What escapes you is logic.  The ancestral home of European converts to Judaism cannot, by definition, be on a continent other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ancestral home of European converts to Judaism"?!
> 
> Ha ha ha. More comedy please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think the ancestral home of Europeans is? China?
> 
> *Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East*
> 
> Genes Of Most Ashkenazi Jews Trace Back To Indigenous Europe, Not Middle East
Click to expand...

Fake news.  And yet, all that bullshit still doesn't negate the fact that Israel has been the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of the Jews for the last 4000 years.  And will remain so.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
Click to expand...


You might want to pass that on to your heroes in any of the Islamic paradises across the Islamic middle east where competing religions have largely been purged.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
Click to expand...

What's hard to understand is you keep trying to apply this South Africa model to Israel, of which there is no comparison, since Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens which have the same rights as the Jews.  

But, maybe if you close your eyes and say "Israel South Africa, Israel SouthAfrica" a thousand more times, a genie might appear and make your wish come true.  In the meantime, the people that are truly practicing apartheid today are, like I said, Muslims.   Any objective person can see that.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hard to understand is you keep trying to apply this South Africa model to Israel, of which there is no comparison, since Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens which have the same rights as the Jews.
> 
> But, maybe if you close your eyes and say "Israel South Africa, Israel SouthAfrica" a thousand more times, a genie might appear and make your wish come true.  In the meantime, the people that are truly practicing apartheid today are, like I said, Muslims.   Any objective person can see that.
Click to expand...


Israel is exactly analogous to South Africa as a settler colony, except that the Europeans settled an empty land expelling no one.  All objective persons with half a brain agree that Israel practices Apartheid.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hard to understand is you keep trying to apply this South Africa model to Israel, of which there is no comparison, since Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens which have the same rights as the Jews.
> 
> But, maybe if you close your eyes and say "Israel South Africa, Israel SouthAfrica" a thousand more times, a genie might appear and make your wish come true.  In the meantime, the people that are truly practicing apartheid today are, like I said, Muslims.   Any objective person can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is exactly analogous to South Africa as a settler colony, except that the Europeans settled an empty land expelling no one.  All objective persons with half a brain agree that Israel practices Apartheid.
Click to expand...

Wrong again. As Israel is home to about two million Arab Muslims with the same rights as Jews.  In other words, the Jews are currently hosting far more non Jews proportionally than Muslims are in their countries, and treating them equally. 

Now close your eyes and repeat what you just said 999 more times and see if becomes true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hard to understand is you keep trying to apply this South Africa model to Israel, of which there is no comparison, since Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens which have the same rights as the Jews.
> 
> But, maybe if you close your eyes and say "Israel South Africa, Israel SouthAfrica" a thousand more times, a genie might appear and make your wish come true.  In the meantime, the people that are truly practicing apartheid today are, like I said, Muslims.   Any objective person can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is exactly analogous to South Africa as a settler colony, except that the Europeans settled an empty land expelling no one.  All objective persons with half a brain agree that Israel practices Apartheid.
Click to expand...


Yeap, half a brain or less.  That is all which is required


----------



## Roudy

Apparently someone didn't get the memo that this whole movement boycotting Israel and comparing it to South Africa has failed miserably and  not only has the movement "BDS" been banned from American universities and public arenas but the congress is currently taking up legislation to outlaw it.

Can we hear an "Allah Akbar" and "God Bless the USA" from our IslamoNazi apartheid experts on this board?!


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.



Oh, please.  Let's talk about Chinese Jews.  Chinese Jews are culturally Chinese because they LOST their Jewish culture (mostly through intermarriage and just time in a very small community).  Had they RETAINED their Jewish culture -- guess what?!  They'd still be Jews.  (They are not actually considered Jews by the Jewish community because they follow patrilineal rather than matrilineal descent).

How did Jews come to be in China?  About a thousand of them moved there at a specific time in history, probably from Persia.  They didn't "convert" to Judaism -- they were a community of Jews living in China.  They retained their Jewish culture and Jewish customs for hundreds of years.  It has only been recently that their Jewish culture has been lost.  

Irish people move to Canada, and they still have Irish ancestry.  Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry.  Jewish people move to China and they have Jewish ancestry.  The measurement, in the absence of modern technology, is the retention of a culture that moves with people from place to place.  

See how easy this is?


----------



## Roudy

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Let's talk about Chinese Jews.  Chinese Jews are culturally Chinese because they LOST their Jewish culture (mostly through intermarriage and just time in a very small community).  Had they RETAINED their Jewish culture -- guess what?!  They'd still be Jews.  (They are not actually considered Jews by the Jewish community because they follow patrilineal rather than matrilineal descent).
> 
> How did Jews come to be in China?  About a thousand of them moved there at a specific time in history, probably from Persia.  They didn't "convert" to Judaism -- they were a community of Jews living in China.  They retained their Jewish culture and Jewish customs for hundreds of years.  It has only been recently that their Jewish culture has been lost.
> 
> Irish people move to Canada, and they still have Irish ancestry.  Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry.  Jewish people move to China and they have Jewish ancestry.  The measurement, in the absence of modern technology, is the retention of a culture that moves with people from place to place.
> 
> See how easy this is?
Click to expand...

These days it's very easy for hacks to prove any ridiculous claim they want to make. For example, I'm sure if one wanted to prove that the moon is made of Swiss cheese, or that "all Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of converts" I'm sure there would be plenty of articles from sites with official sounding names like "medical daily" to support their claim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Let's talk about Chinese Jews.  Chinese Jews are culturally Chinese because they LOST their Jewish culture (mostly through intermarriage and just time in a very small community).  Had they RETAINED their Jewish culture -- guess what?!  They'd still be Jews.  (They are not actually considered Jews by the Jewish community because they follow patrilineal rather than matrilineal descent).
> 
> How did Jews come to be in China?  About a thousand of them moved there at a specific time in history, probably from Persia.  They didn't "convert" to Judaism -- they were a community of Jews living in China.  They retained their Jewish culture and Jewish customs for hundreds of years.  It has only been recently that their Jewish culture has been lost.
> 
> Irish people move to Canada, and they still have Irish ancestry.  Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry.  Jewish people move to China and they have Jewish ancestry.  The measurement, in the absence of modern technology, is the retention of a culture that moves with people from place to place.
> 
> See how easy this is?
Click to expand...


"Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "

I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.

Palestinians, Lebanese, etc, if they came from Arabia, they have Arab ancestry from the Peninsula.

Portuguese moved to Brazil, they still have Portuguese  ancestry.
The French moved to Canada, they still have French ancestry.
The Spaniards moved to any part of South, Central or North America, they still have Spanish ancestry.
Etc.

The Jews are a long established religion, people, nation, culture and language.  They have moved anywhere in the world, from their original ancestral land,  for the past 3000 years  and have retained their Jewish religion, culture, etc, therefore they are still Jews.

If they assimilate and leave the Jewish religion, they are not considered to be Jews anymore until they choose to return to the religion, as many have done.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.



The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Let's talk about Chinese Jews.  Chinese Jews are culturally Chinese because they LOST their Jewish culture (mostly through intermarriage and just time in a very small community).  Had they RETAINED their Jewish culture -- guess what?!  They'd still be Jews.  (They are not actually considered Jews by the Jewish community because they follow patrilineal rather than matrilineal descent).
> 
> How did Jews come to be in China?  About a thousand of them moved there at a specific time in history, probably from Persia.  They didn't "convert" to Judaism -- they were a community of Jews living in China.  They retained their Jewish culture and Jewish customs for hundreds of years.  It has only been recently that their Jewish culture has been lost.
> 
> Irish people move to Canada, and they still have Irish ancestry.  Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry.  Jewish people move to China and they have Jewish ancestry.  The measurement, in the absence of modern technology, is the retention of a culture that moves with people from place to place.
> 
> See how easy this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> Palestinians, Lebanese, etc, if they came from Arabia, they have Arab ancestry from the Peninsula.
> 
> Portuguese moved to Brazil, they still have Portuguese  ancestry.
> The French moved to Canada, they still have French ancestry.
> The Spaniards moved to any part of South, Central or North America, they still have Spanish ancestry.
> Etc.
> 
> The Jews are a long established religion, people, nation, culture and language.  They have moved anywhere in the world, from their original ancestral land,  for the past 3000 years  and have retained their Jewish religion, culture, etc, therefore they are still Jews.
> 
> If they assimilate and leave the Jewish religion, they are not considered to be Jews anymore until they choose to return to the religion, as many have done.
Click to expand...

And the amazing thing about the Jewish people is they were able to retain their identity, religion, traditions, and culture throughout the millennia,made spite all the pogroms and ethnic cleansings that took place. Some say that the years in exile hardened them and turned them into one of the few peoples that have survived since ancient times.

https://www.amazon.com/Indestructible-Jews-Max-I-Dimont/dp/0451075943&tag=ff0d01-20





Max I. Dimont

A compelling and readable account of the four thousand year history of a people that spans the globe and transcends the ages. From the ancient and simple faith of a small tribe to a global religion with adherents in every nation, the path of the Jews is traced through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust, and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel. Putting the struggle of a persecuted people into perspective, Max Dimont asks whether the tragic sufferings of the Jews have actually been the key to their survival, as other nations and races vanished into obscurity. Here is a book for Jews and non-Jews to enjoy, evoking a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future.


----------



## montelatici

Judaism is a religion.  Only the Nazis were crazy enough to claim that a Russian that practiced Judaism was in any way racially the same as a Moroccan that practiced Judaism.  European Jews are descendants of former European Christians or Pagans that converted to Judaism. They are Jews, but have as much an ancestral tie to Palestine as European Christians, that is none.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?
Click to expand...


Tell that to the fans of the Chilean First Division Club Deportivo Palestino.

Club Deportivo Palestino nace en la ciudad de Osorno, localidad al sur de Chile, capital de la provincia que lleva su nombre. El club nace en unas olimpiadas de colonias, siendo fundado por inmigrantes palestinos el 20 de agosto de 1920.  








Historia - Club deportivo Palestino S.A.D.P


----------



## Roudy

And yet, despite that irrelvant baloney, it still doesn't negate the fact that Israel has been the Jewish ancestral, religious, and cultural homeland for the last four thousand years. And the Jews have every right to be there and claim it as their own.


----------



## montelatici

Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the fans of the Chilean First Division Club Deportivo Palestino.
> 
> Club Deportivo Palestino nace en la ciudad de Osorno, localidad al sur de Chile, capital de la provincia que lleva su nombre. El club nace en unas olimpiadas de colonias, siendo fundado por inmigrantes palestinos el 20 de agosto de 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historia - Club deportivo Palestino S.A.D.P
Click to expand...


They all have Arabian Peninsula ancestry, oh Mighty ONE !!!!
Their "Palestinian identity" is but almost 60 years old.

They are Muslims first.  Arabs second.  Palestinians third.


----------



## Roudy

No fantasy, truth.  Jews have been praying towards Zion (Jerusalem) and making oaths towards it in all their religious ceremonies for the last four thousand years.  Jerusalem is mentioned over 900 times in the OT.  

There is no way no how Jews are going to give the Promised Land up, now that they're back.  Deal with it.


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the fans of the Chilean First Division Club Deportivo Palestino.
> 
> Club Deportivo Palestino nace en la ciudad de Osorno, localidad al sur de Chile, capital de la provincia que lleva su nombre. El club nace en unas olimpiadas de colonias, siendo fundado por inmigrantes palestinos el 20 de agosto de 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historia - Club deportivo Palestino S.A.D.P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all have Arabian Peninsula ancestry, oh Mighty ONE !!!!
> Their "Palestinian identity" is but almost 60 years old.
> 
> They are Muslims first.  Arabs second.  Palestinians third.
Click to expand...

Palestinians are no different than their Arab neighbors both genetically and culturally, in fact they ARE them, even they know it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.



Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.

"How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"

You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
Click to expand...


Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately it is this Christian minority which is supporting BDS and every way to keep the two sides from achieving peace. Attacks on students, Academic fraud, etc.
The lousy leaders like Abbas have to go.  But what will come next is the problem.  Same with Hamas.

Lets stay tuned


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the fans of the Chilean First Division Club Deportivo Palestino.
> 
> Club Deportivo Palestino nace en la ciudad de Osorno, localidad al sur de Chile, capital de la provincia que lleva su nombre. El club nace en unas olimpiadas de colonias, siendo fundado por inmigrantes palestinos el 20 de agosto de 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historia - Club deportivo Palestino S.A.D.P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all have Arabian Peninsula ancestry, oh Mighty ONE !!!!
> Their "Palestinian identity" is but almost 60 years old.
> 
> They are Muslims first.  Arabs second.  Palestinians third.
Click to expand...


Actually, most of the Palestinians that went to Chile were Christians, and, they are Palestinians first.

And there were Palestinians around in 400 AD, not 60 years ago. Eusebius, the author, was a Palestinian.

*Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi(BHL 7298)*

*"Palestinian Martyrs"*

*Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theo...*


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.
Click to expand...


Only American Evangelicals.  The rest of the world's Christians overwhelmingly support their fellow Christians and Palestinian Muslims.

JULY 23, 2017 11:55 AM
54
*World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*

*World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.  Very logical.  An entire culture can be magically transferred to millions and millions of people without any relationship with people from the originating culture.  You are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  A Chinese Jew, and there are Chinese Jews, are culturally Chinese.  They have no ancestral ties to a place on another continent.  Italian Jews and Christians are culturally Italian.  It doesn't matter that their religions originated in Palestine.  Neither would have the right to claim the land there over the native rights of the indigenous Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  Try to use some logic.  Your position is absurd to any neutral observer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel is the religious, cultural, and ancestral homeland of Jews worldwide.  Has been for the last 4000 years, will always be.
> 
> Hard to accept?  Tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's hard to understand is why the Jews are making the same mistakes the Rhodesians made instead of looking to the South Africa model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hard to understand is you keep trying to apply this South Africa model to Israel, of which there is no comparison, since Israel has about two million Arab Muslim citizens which have the same rights as the Jews.
> 
> But, maybe if you close your eyes and say "Israel South Africa, Israel SouthAfrica" a thousand more times, a genie might appear and make your wish come true.  In the meantime, the people that are truly practicing apartheid today are, like I said, Muslims.   Any objective person can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is exactly analogous to South Africa as a settler colony, except that the Europeans settled an empty land expelling no one.  All objective persons with half a brain agree that Israel practices Apartheid.
Click to expand...

At least you admit you only have half a brain.
Too bad it's not functioning.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only American Evangelicals.  The rest of the world's Christians overwhelmingly support their fellow Christians and Palestinian Muslims.
> 
> JULY 23, 2017 11:55 AM
> 54
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
> 
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
Click to expand...

I'm shocked.., pleasently.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only American Evangelicals.  The rest of the world's Christians overwhelmingly support their fellow Christians and Palestinian Muslims.
> 
> JULY 23, 2017 11:55 AM
> 54
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
> 
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shocked.., pleasently.
Click to expand...


Learn to spell correctly before  commenting on those that are far more intelligent than you.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fantasy world is imaginative, but a fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Christian fantasy world is even more imaginative.
> 
> "How to get rid of Jews in any possible way, especially by denying them their identity, their ancient lands, their culture, their religion"
> 
> You work very hard at this fantasy of yours which comes from nearly 2000 years of Christian rejectionism of everything remotely connected to Jews and Judaism and especially any rights Jews have as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but he is in a small minority.  The overwhelming Christian majority support the Jewish ancestral homeland of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only American Evangelicals.  The rest of the world's Christians overwhelmingly support their fellow Christians and Palestinian Muslims.
> 
> JULY 23, 2017 11:55 AM
> 54
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
> 
> *World Council of Churches Endorses Palestinian Protests Over Temple Mount Security Measures*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shocked.., pleasently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to spell correctly before  commenting on those that are far more intelligent than you.
Click to expand...

iPhone's keyboard sucks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Achvat Amim: Subversion of Israel for Jewish Kids! (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestinian people move to Chile and they still have Palestinian ancestry. "
> 
> I find it hard to include the new nationality of Palestinians with all others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Palestinian culture" is bound to be lost almost immediately in the diaspora, since there is none as distinct from Syrian or Jordanian. In ten generations how are they going to know that they are Palestinian, other than family legend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the fans of the Chilean First Division Club Deportivo Palestino.
> 
> Club Deportivo Palestino nace en la ciudad de Osorno, localidad al sur de Chile, capital de la provincia que lleva su nombre. El club nace en unas olimpiadas de colonias, siendo fundado por inmigrantes palestinos el 20 de agosto de 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historia - Club deportivo Palestino S.A.D.P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all have Arabian Peninsula ancestry, oh Mighty ONE !!!!
> Their "Palestinian identity" is but almost 60 years old.
> 
> They are Muslims first.  Arabs second.  Palestinians third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, most of the Palestinians that went to Chile were Christians, and, they are Palestinians first.
> 
> And there were Palestinians around in 400 AD, not 60 years ago. Eusebius, the author, was a Palestinian.
> 
> *Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theodosiae virginis (BHL 8090) e della Passio Romani monachi(BHL 7298)*
> 
> *"Palestinian Martyrs"*
> 
> *Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theo...*
Click to expand...

Great, we need Italian / European invaders to tell us about the invasion of ancient Israel which they then renamed to Palestine.

Now you can tell us why the Ottomans who ruled the land for the last 800 years, and the Arabs before them, didn't recognize a Palestine or Palestinian people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In _City on a Hilltop_, Sara Yael Hirschhorn seeks to explain Israel’s settler movement, rejecting the common misconception that its members are fanatics uniformly motivated by religious zeal and ferocious nationalism. Nonetheless, writes *Evelyn Gordon*, Hirschhorn fails to look past her own political assumptions:

[R]eaders emerge from [the book] with no clear understanding of what drives the settlement movement. This isn’t surprising, since Hirschhorn admits in her conclusion that she herself has no such understanding: “After discussions with dozens of Jewish-American immigrants in the occupied territories, I still struggled to understand how they saw themselves and their role within the Israeli settlement enterprise.”

Consequently, she’s produced an entire book about settlers that virtually ignores the twin beliefs at the heart of their enterprise: Israel has a _right_ to be in the territories, whether based on religious and historical ties, international law, or both, and Israel has a _need_ to be there, whether for religious and historical reasons, security ones, or both.

(full article online)

A New Book Tries, and Fails, to Understand the West Bank’s Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

But there was another “indelible impression” from that 1965 trip. Staying in the King David Hotel at a time when it overlooked the “no man’s land” that split Jerusalem between Israel and Jordan, she was struck by the young state’s vulnerability. It was, she told a meeting in Finchley, “like having another country on the other side of your own garden wall at home.” Thatcher also had no doubts about the rights and wrongs of the conflict. “Israel,” she declared, “holds out the hand of friendship to all who will accept.”

(full article online)

Thatcher and Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the most egregiously inaccurate part of that introduction is obviously Pearson’s claim that Israel was “carved […] out of land which had belonged to the Palestinians”. At no point in history before the creation of the State of Israel was that the case: the land was administered by the British Mandate prior to Israel’s establishment and before that had been ruled by the Ottoman Empire for 500 years.

(full article online)

BBC WS history show claims Israel ‘carved out of Palestinian land’


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> But the most egregiously inaccurate part of that introduction is obviously Pearson’s claim that Israel was “carved […] out of land which had belonged to the Palestinians”. At no point in history before the creation of the State of Israel was that the case: the land was administered by the British Mandate prior to Israel’s establishment and before that had been ruled by the Ottoman Empire for 500 years.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC WS history show claims Israel ‘carved out of Palestinian land’



Perfectly accurate as confirmed by the League of Nations in article 22 of the Covenant.

*"ARTICLE 22.*
To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are* inhabited by peoples *not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation* and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant."

The land was to held in trust for the inhabitants, who were overwhelmingly Christians and Muslims.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the most egregiously inaccurate part of that introduction is obviously Pearson’s claim that Israel was “carved […] out of land which had belonged to the Palestinians”. At no point in history before the creation of the State of Israel was that the case: the land was administered by the British Mandate prior to Israel’s establishment and before that had been ruled by the Ottoman Empire for 500 years.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC WS history show claims Israel ‘carved out of Palestinian land’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly accurate as confirmed by the League of Nations in article 22 of the Covenant.
> 
> *"ARTICLE 22.*
> To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are* inhabited by peoples *not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world, *there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation* and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant."
> 
> The land was to held in trust for the inhabitants, who were overwhelmingly Christians and Muslims.
Click to expand...


There certainly was land land held in trust for the Arabs. They chose the path of demanding the land area was an Islamist waqf.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The OIC's respect for other religions is so huge that they cannot bring themselves to capitalize "judaization." 

"On this sad occasion, the Organization of Islamic Cooperation reaffirms the central religious and spiritual character of Al-Quds and the place of importance the holy Mosque of Al-Aqsa holds amongst the Muslim community worldwide, stressing that the integrity and sanctity of this city’s holy places can only be maintained if peace and security are established throughout the entire region."

It's equally cute when people who support terrorism against Jews and infidels talk about their vision of peace throughout the region. 

"The OIC holds Israel, the occupying power, fully responsible for the safety of all the holy places falling under its unjust occupation, pointing out that the international covenants and agreements, particularly the Fourth Geneva Convention, prohibit aggression by the occupying power on houses of worship and provide that free access to these places should be ensured. These international instruments also prevent the occupying power to take such measures as may alter the geographic and demographic status of historical and holy places."

The Fourth Geneva Conventions are very clear that the "occupying power" can do essentially anything necessary to ensure security. Security concerns are of paramount concern. Read them. 

" ... The OIC also calls for a cessation of the ongoing Israeli violations and judaization plans, especially Israel’s attempts to harm the Islamic and Christian holy places in Al-Quds, on top of which is the holy Al-Aqsa Mosque.And by "harm" they mean "allowing Jews to quietly and respectfully visit."  "

This statement shows how Muslims have adopted the language of human rights to urge the exact opposite. But most Western observers are too frightened to point this out since, if you accuse Muslim leaders of being anything less than liberal, they might threaten to kill you.

(full article online)

Muslim leaders really care about freedom of religion. (For them.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Checkpoints*

Oh! How Israel bashers love to raise the issue of checkpoints! Here she quotes one construction worker describing his trip from his home in Ramallah to work:

The checkpoints have made so many problems and delays. I am late to my work, my business. It’s a pain. First I cross Qalandia, then the one through Wadi Joz, and now this checkpoint [in Suwwana], so that’s three I cross. Today, Qalandia checkpoint alone was an hour. Wadi Joz was a quarter of an hour to 20 minutes; this one was the same. I need about two hours to get to work just because of the checkpoints. [page 63]

I asked Habib, a resident of Hebron, to comment on this statement. He replied:

I agree that sometimes they cause delay. Usually I see soldiers are cooperative to facilitate passing of Palestinians through checkpoints. Sometimes the Palestinians refuse to stand arranged in order to pass easily and they make many troubles which cause delay. Also, the checkpoints was made because of the Oslo Agreement and because of fighting Arabic/Islamic/Palestinian terrorism. How can any Palestinian guarantee the security of the Jewish/Israeli people without checkpoint? Israel has the right to defend itself, and checkpoints are one tool to protect Israel. Also, checkpoints are there because PA and Palestinian community don’t fight terrorism in serious ways.

(full article online)

Academic Propaganda Against Israel Masquerading As Legit Scholarship - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

US State Department Refuses to Endorse Two-State Solution | The Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 2 Elul 5777 – August 24, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I was not aware of this:  Muslim schools inside the Temple Mount. Are there Jewish or Christian schools on the Mount, as well ? ]

Israel and independent NGOs have long accused the PA’s curriculum of incitement, a charged recently denied by the PA education minister in an exclusive interview with The Times of Israel.

The PA education ministry is switching to a brand new series of textbooks for the 2017 school year.

East Jerusalemite students can go to four different types of schools: Israeli schools, Israeli-sponsored schools, schools run by the Palestinian Authority or schools run by the Jerusalem Waqf, a body of the Jordanian government that administers Muslim holy sites in Jerusalem.

The schools on the Temple Mount are run by the Waqf.

(full article online)

Police bar Palestinian textbooks from Temple Mount school


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a press release on Wednesday, Hamas expressed deep regret over what it described as “proactive and racist remarks” by al-Mahdi, saying his statements are “against the Palestinian people, Hamas and our valiant resistance”.

Hamas pointed out that al-Mahdi’s statements are not in line with the “values, principles and authenticity of the Sudanese people who love Palestine and support the resistance”. It called on the Sudanese government, people and political parties to denounce these statements which contradict with Sudan’s “honourable stances towards the Palestinian issue and the legitimate rights of our people”.
-----------
Wanting peace is racist? Well, about as much as Hamas is a legitimate group.

(full article online)

Hamas very upset over Sudanese minister seeking ties with Israel: "Racist" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19763


----------



## Sixties Fan

We Muslims are totally self-unaware cry-bullies in the school playground


----------



## Sixties Fan

On May 19, 1957, James A Pike, a self-confessed non-Zionist, wrote a piece in the New York Times describing the palestinian refugee issue and possible solutions. It is a revealing and important read, given it acknowledges the situation is not as the haters claim (that Israel expelled the palestinian Arabs).

Note in particular:


The quoted number of refugees – way less than UNRWA’s number of 5 million that is based on a definition including descendants
The reasons for the Arabs fleeing Israel – including threats by their fellow Arabs, and hopes they could return after Israel was vanquished
Those who were scared of Israel based it on the actions of Jewish fighters not acting in an official capacity, who acted partly due to fear of a fifth column
The Arabs who stayed in Israel fared well
Arab opposition to resettlement of the refugees and the use of the refugees as political pawns
An acknowledgement that Israel could not take in the refugees, given our size and the fact they would be a fifth column
The instability refugees caused Jordan
Israel’s efforts in resettling 400,00 Jews from Arab lands
(vide article online)

Know Your History: The ‘Palestinian Refugees’ (NY Times May 19, 1957)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Frankfurt mayor orders city not to provide funding, rooms, for BDS-related activities or people.

(full article online)

First German city bans BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...e-state-while-inciting-against-it/2017/08/25/


----------



## MJB12741

Looks like no peace with the next generation of Palestinians either.  How does anyone or any nation deal with Palestinian mentality?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorist attacks on Israelis doubled in July


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> Frankfurt mayor orders city not to provide funding, rooms, for BDS-related activities or people.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> First German city bans BDS


Looks like yet another BDS success!


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: Vox: Israeli-Arab Conflict One of World's "Most Violent" Disputes


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries, and the government of Gaza will not spend one dollar to create an infrastructure to help keep the ocean or the water clean.   Tunnels are the priority ]

Death of Gazan boy puts spotlight on polluted water


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries, and the government of Gaza will not spend one dollar to create an infrastructure to help keep the ocean or the water clean.   Tunnels are the priority ]
> 
> Death of Gazan boy puts spotlight on polluted water



Financial aid to Israel results in worldly contributions for better lives.  Financial aid to Palestinians results in Palestinian self destruction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,


Links?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


UNRWA. Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


You are very good at it.  Find them yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
Click to expand...

Do they donate cash?

UNWRA does not do infrastructure.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
Click to expand...


UNRWA continues a monstrous fraud. Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
Click to expand...


Go and tell them that:

*INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.

After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.

Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
---------
Summary

Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands. 

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf

---------
EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:

What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
Click to expand...

How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
Click to expand...


How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?

How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?

How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?

There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why wealthy Qatar keeps the money flowing to Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

The case of Hamas is yet another marker of the complexity of this crisis. In recent years, the group has struck an uneasy balance between Saudi Arabia and Iran. While the latter was once Hamas’s biggest patron, supplying it with money and weapons, the two sides parted ways in 2012 when the Palestinians backed the uprising against Bashar al-Assad’s regime in Syria. Soon, Tehran, which backs the Assad regime, cut off military aid to Hamas. The former leader of Hamas, Khaled Meshaal, was forced to leave his longtime base in Damascus, decamping for Doha, where the group received an enthusiastic welcome.

Since then, Meshaal has tried to steer Hamas closer to the Gulf states. He met with King Salman on a rare visit to Saudi Arabia in 2015, and pushed back against the leaders of the Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas, who wanted to pivot back to Iran. He thought such a move would empower the comparatively moderate political wing of Hamas, and perhaps win the group a measure of international recognition. Now, though, the Saudis and their allies are demanding that Qatar cut ties with Hamas and expel its leaders from Doha—quite possibly pushing it back towards Iran.

This tension is no mere academic matter. Gaza has been devastated by three wars over the past decade. Even hawkish Israeli politicians agree that the only way to prevent a fourth flare-up is to improve living conditions in the strip. But that won’t happen if Hamas is pushed away from the Gulf and back towards Iran—a shift that would be welcomed by the group’s hardliners, who have advocated it for years. “The Arab states have been abusing the Palestinian cause since the creation of Israel in 1948,” Mahmoud al-Zahar, a co-founder of Hamas, told me. “This is a fixed policy.”

(full article online)

The Qatar Crisis Is Pushing Hamas Back to Iran


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?
Click to expand...

All of the cash that Hamas gets is under the table. Palestine is a captive market both Gaza and the Wast Bank. All of the money they get has to be spent in Israel. So the money goes to the Palestinians then straight to Israel.



> How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?


That aid is purchased from Israel then Israel charges a duty to send it Gaza.



> How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?


Beg, borrow, and steal outside Israel's official channels.



> There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the cash that Hamas gets is under the table. Palestine is a captive market both Gaza and the Wast Bank. All of the money they get has to be spent in Israel. So the money goes to the Palestinians then straight to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That aid is purchased from Israel then Israel charges a duty to send it Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beg, borrow, and steal outside Israel's official channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's curious how the Hamas terrorists find military uniforms for their goofy Islamic terrorist fashion shows. Strange how those uniforms are not to be found when they're committing acts of war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the cash that Hamas gets is under the table. Palestine is a captive market both Gaza and the Wast Bank. All of the money they get has to be spent in Israel. So the money goes to the Palestinians then straight to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That aid is purchased from Israel then Israel charges a duty to send it Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beg, borrow, and steal outside Israel's official channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Links?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the cash that Hamas gets is under the table. Palestine is a captive market both Gaza and the Wast Bank. All of the money they get has to be spent in Israel. So the money goes to the Palestinians then straight to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That aid is purchased from Israel then Israel charges a duty to send it Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beg, borrow, and steal outside Israel's official channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does money to Gaza benefit Israel?  And you mean financially, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the cash that Hamas gets is under the table. Palestine is a captive market both Gaza and the Wast Bank. All of the money they get has to be spent in Israel. So the money goes to the Palestinians then straight to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do all of the supplies by the truckloads, which go into Gaza from Israel, benefit Israel as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That aid is purchased from Israel then Israel charges a duty to send it Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Hamas gets all the money and material it gets to build the tunnels and anything else it wants for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beg, borrow, and steal outside Israel's official channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are answers to these questions but you will not like any one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No links to support your silly tirades. 

No surprise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab violence against Jews is often alleged to have begun with the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 or as a result of Israel's capture in 1967 of territories occupied by Jordan. But even before the Mandate for Palestine was assigned to Great Britain by the Allies at the San Remo Conference (April 1920) and endorsed by the League of Nations (July 1922), Palestinian Arabs were carrying out organized attacks against Jewish communities in Palestine. Systematic violence began in early 1920 with murderous assaults by groups of local Arabs against settlements in the north and by Muslim pilgrims against Jerusalem's Jews. Again in 1921, Arab rioters attacked Jews in Jaffa and its environs. The primary agitator behind these attacks was Haj Amin al Husseini, who marshalled Arab discontent over Jewish immigration into violent riots.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Anti-Jewish Violence in Pre-State Palestine/1929 Massacres


----------



## Sixties Fan

In his dystopian novel _1984_, the British author George Orwell famously wrote: “War is peace. Freedom is slavery. Ignorance is strength.”

In a similar vein, a recent _USA Today_ report that details anti-Jewish violence is headlined “Palestinians give peaceful protest a chance.”

In reality, the August 3, 2017, dispatch, by special correspondent Noga Tarnoplsky, reported the complete opposite.

The article covered Palestinian Arab objections to Israeli efforts to increase security measures at the Al-Aqsa Mosque, which sits on the Temple Mount — Judaism’s holiest site.

(full article online)

USA Today’s Orwellian Report on Anti-Jewish Violence


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Arab violence against Jews is often alleged to have begun with the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 or as a result of Israel's capture in 1967 of territories occupied by Jordan. But even before the Mandate for Palestine was assigned to Great Britain by the Allies at the San Remo Conference (April 1920) and endorsed by the League of Nations (July 1922), Palestinian Arabs were carrying out organized attacks against Jewish communities in Palestine. Systematic violence began in early 1920 with murderous assaults by groups of local Arabs against settlements in the north and by Muslim pilgrims against Jerusalem's Jews. Again in 1921, Arab rioters attacked Jews in Jaffa and its environs. The primary agitator behind these attacks was Haj Amin al Husseini, who marshalled Arab discontent over Jewish immigration into violent riots.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Anti-Jewish Violence in Pre-State Palestine/1929 Massacres


What the lying sacks of shit at CAMERA don't mention (CAMERA is an Israeli Propaganda organization.) is that the Zionist colonial project officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Declaration in its pocket in 1917.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Arab violence against Jews is often alleged to have begun with the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 or as a result of Israel's capture in 1967 of territories occupied by Jordan. But even before the Mandate for Palestine was assigned to Great Britain by the Allies at the San Remo Conference (April 1920) and endorsed by the League of Nations (July 1922), Palestinian Arabs were carrying out organized attacks against Jewish communities in Palestine. Systematic violence began in early 1920 with murderous assaults by groups of local Arabs against settlements in the north and by Muslim pilgrims against Jerusalem's Jews. Again in 1921, Arab rioters attacked Jews in Jaffa and its environs. The primary agitator behind these attacks was Haj Amin al Husseini, who marshalled Arab discontent over Jewish immigration into violent riots.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Anti-Jewish Violence in Pre-State Palestine/1929 Massacres



Dear me, native people resistng European invasion and colonization, how evil.  You people are insane.  What do you think native people do when colonists invade with the intention of subjugating them.  Offer them cake?  Cognizant dissonance at its best.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab violence against Jews is often alleged to have begun with the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 or as a result of Israel's capture in 1967 of territories occupied by Jordan. But even before the Mandate for Palestine was assigned to Great Britain by the Allies at the San Remo Conference (April 1920) and endorsed by the League of Nations (July 1922), Palestinian Arabs were carrying out organized attacks against Jewish communities in Palestine. Systematic violence began in early 1920 with murderous assaults by groups of local Arabs against settlements in the north and by Muslim pilgrims against Jerusalem's Jews. Again in 1921, Arab rioters attacked Jews in Jaffa and its environs. The primary agitator behind these attacks was Haj Amin al Husseini, who marshalled Arab discontent over Jewish immigration into violent riots.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA: Anti-Jewish Violence in Pre-State Palestine/1929 Massacres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear me, native people resistng European invasion and colonization, how evil.  You people are insane.  What do you think native people do when colonists invade with the intention of subjugating them.  Offer them cake?  Cognizant dissonance at its best.
Click to expand...


Oh my. Turk invaders, Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese land grabbers, including European Christian Crusaders are "native people"? 

_The Monty_ will be here all week. Make sure to tip the waitresses.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Failing once again to clarify that the status of Area C is subject to negotiations and hence cannot accurately be described as “their land”, Pollard concluded with a repeat of his signposting:

Pollard: “You’re not going to be holding your breath by the sound of it. Diana Buttu; many thanks indeed for her take on the prospects of some breakthrough courtesy of Jared Kushner and the US team in the Middle East. Diana is a former legal advisor for the Palestinian negotiating team in Ramallah.”

Clearly BBC World Service audiences listening to this item did not benefit from accurate and impartial information that would enhance their understanding of the current situation regarding US efforts to restart negotiations between Israel and the PLO or the full range of issues to be tackled in such talks. 

What they did hear, however, was unchallenged, politically motivated messaging from an inadequately introduced professional activist intent on persuading BBC audiences that the main – if not sole – factor of any importance in the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is ‘settlements’.

A later edition of ‘Newsday’ also led with the same story – but did listeners hear anything to balance this item? That question will be answered in part two of this post.

(full article online)

BBC WS Newsday’s one-sided ‘peace process’ reporting – part one


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the past two months, a number of PA Arab youths were arrested after attempting to carry out stone-throwing and Molotov cocktail attacks on Israeli vehicles, according to a Channel 20 report published Sunday. Now it turns out that the Palestinian Education Ministry has granted every student who was arrested as a result of such an attack on a graduation test day automatically received a passing grade.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...des-to-students-arrested-in-riots/2017/08/27/


----------



## Sixties Fan

After a few months in which the residents of Itamar, predominantly Orthodox Jewish community located in the Samarian mountains, three miles southeast of Shechem, could breathe a sigh of relief, by the end of last week they saw the return to action of a nearby pirate Arab garbage dump specializing in burning hazardous materials. Due to the proximity of the Samaria Brigade base to the site, the soldiers serving in the area are also within the range of smoke particles that rise from the fires.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...erial-fires-endanger-jewish-lives/2017/08/27/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Regarding the European Union, The Independent, while happy to quote enraged European diplomats and the politicized Israeli human rights organization B’tselem, is less interested in including another perspective such as the one uncovered by investigative reporter Jake Wallis Simons in 2015 when he investigated EU-funded building in Area C:

Alan Baker, an international lawyer who took part in drafting the Oslo Accords in the Nineties, said that the EU’s actions were illegal.

‘The EU is a signatory to the Oslo Accords, so they cannot pick and choose when they recognise it,’ he said.

‘According to international law, all building in Area C must have permission from Israel, whether it is temporary or permanent.

‘The same principle applies anywhere in the world. If you want to build, you need planning permission.

‘The EU is ignoring international law and taking concrete steps to influence the facts on the ground.’

Professor Eugene Kontorovich, an international lawyer from the Northwestern University School of Law in Chicago, said: ‘There’s no question, the EU is openly in violation of international law.’

(full article online)

Demolition Job: Balance and Relevant Facts Go Missing | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two months, a number of PA Arab youths were arrested after attempting to carry out stone-throwing and Molotov cocktail attacks on Israeli vehicles, according to a Channel 20 report published Sunday. Now it turns out that the Palestinian Education Ministry has granted every student who was arrested as a result of such an attack on a graduation test day automatically received a passing grade.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: PA Education Ministry Awards Passing Grades to Students Arrested in Riots | The Jewish Press | David Israel | 6 Elul 5777 – August 27, 2017 | JewishPress.com



It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Hollie

Depraved? Yes, it's the Death Cult of Islamism. Such a sickness emerges from a pathology that may be an ineradicable aspect of a Cult psychology. The Cult of Islamism shares much with similar retrograde ideologies that are unable to cope with a modern worldview. 




Plane hijacking and murder are “wonderful acts of heroism,” says Palestinian psychologist - PMW Bulletins

*Plane hijacking and murder
 are “wonderful acts of heroism,”
says Palestinian psychologist
*
Women hijacking planes and murdering Israeli civilians are “wonderful acts of heroism,” according to a Palestinian psychologist interviewed on the official PA TV program _Our Ethics_. Citing the female “heroes” she felt were examples for other Palestinian women, psychologist Jultan Hijazi mentioned Laila Khaled, who participated in 2 plane hijackings, Dalal Mughrabi who led a bus hijacking and the murder of 37, Fatima Barnawi who placed a bomb in a cinema, and the “mother of Martyr Muhammad Farahat,” who led her son to his terror attack that murdered five young students (for more information about these terrorists, see below).


----------



## Sixties Fan

Avi Shlaim, Emeritus Professor of International Relations at Oxford University. writes  in Middle East Eye that the Balfour Declaration is an example of British duplicity:

 Palestine controlled the British Empire's lines of communications to the Far East. France, Britain's main ally in the war against Germany, was also a rival for influence in Palestine.
Under the secret Sykes-Picot agreement of 1916, the two countries divided up the Middle East into zones of influence but compromised on an international administration for Palestine. By helping the Zionists to take over Palestine, the British hoped to secure a dominant presence in the area and to exclude the French. The French called the British "Perfidious Albion". The Balfour Declaration was a prime example of this perennial perfidy.What Shlaim doesn't say is that the French officially blessed the idea of a Jewish national home in Palestine before the Balfour Declaration! As Martin Kramer wrote recently in a_tour de force _of scholarship about how the Zionists managed to get the entire civilized world to support the Zionist goals in the 1910s:

(full article online)

Anti-Israel historian Avi Shlaim is not being honest ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Muslim and Christian clerics.....Well..... ]

Senior Muslim and Christian clerics in Jerusalem issued a statement attacking the "extreme right" Israeli government for its decision to allow Knesset members to "break into" the Temple Mount compound.

(full article online)

'The Temple Mount belongs only to Muslims'


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Why Gaza does not have bomb shelter? Hamas took control of Gaza Strip in 2005 following Israeli withdrawal. However, hostilities never ended... Had Hamas built bomb shelters, the causalities would have been reduced. It seems Hamas does not pay much attention to the number of dead Palestinians." — Abdulateef Al-Mulhim, journalist, _Arab News_, 2014.


[*]Israeli soldiers do not set out to kill Palestinian children. Palestinian terrorists, however, knowingly and with malice aforethought, shoot, blow up, and slit the throats of Israeli children. You come from a Christian community, yet you appear to show compassion only for Palestinian children. If you do have feelings for Jewish children, I have never heard you say so.


[*]Israeli children are never taught to hate and kill Palestinians. Their schools inculcate peace-making and the Jewish ethic of _tikkun olam_, "repairing the world," making it a better place. No international body has ever shown otherwise. But there is a vast body of evidence showing that Palestinian teachers and leaders do the exact opposite. British and other foreign aid money paid to the Palestinian Authority goes "into Palestinian schools named after mass murderers and Islamist militants, which openly promote terrorism and encourage pupils to see child killers as role models."


[*]You have close connections to the Palestinian people and ought to have influence on them, to preach a Christian message of love and brotherhood. Are you willing to tackle them on their destructive use of children as cannon fodder and their educational system that turns little boys and girls into Jew-hating fanatics? Will you have the humility to apologize to the Jews of Israel for your unjustified accusations, to speak with them, to meet senior officers in their military, and to learn at first-hand how they work for eventual peace, however many times their efforts to bring it are thwarted by Palestinian rejection? I think you owe them that.



(full article online)

Christians Who Libel Israel: The Iona Community


----------



## Sixties Fan

The virulently anti-Israel "Jewish Voice for Peace" has released a book that is ostensibly about antisemitism. But it doesn' ttake much to realize that the book is really about justifying the merciless criticism of the Jewish state, and only Israel, beyond any context and beyond criticism of any other country, as legitimate.

The foreword is by Judith Butler, the fundamentally dishonest academic whotwists Judaism itself to find a philosophical framework for her hatred of Israel. She is also the person who absurdly called Hamas and Hezbollah "progressive."

Her foreword shows more of her duplicity in trying to reframe the question of what antisemitism is into the charge of how Zionists supposedly use the charge of antisemitism to silence criticism:

(full article online)

Jewish Voice for Peace publishes a book to justify some kinds of antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

ALECSO is saying that is official position is that Jews have no history in Jerusalem and that anyone who claims there is Jewish history in Jerusalem is a liar.

 This supposedly educational and cultural organization is saying that thousands of articles of archaeological artifacts as well as contemporaneous non-Jewish accounts of Jerusalem - and basic, settled history - are all fiction.

The only reason that ALECSO officially adopts a decidedly anti-science, anti-historical and antisemitic position is politics and hate.

Yet ALECSO is respected by other organizations. For example, it just reached an agreement with the prestigious  Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE). Of course UNESCO is a partner, as is the  Konrad Adenauer Foundation and many others.

(full article online)

ALECSO, Arab version of UNESCO, issues antisemitic statement. Its European partners are silent. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

LMAO!  "Jews have no history in Jerusalem"?  What next?  Stay tuned folks.


----------



## montelatici

Most of the crap published by the Zionists is bullshit designed to delegitimize the rights of the Palestinians in their own land.  I have been a member of the IEEE for decades, very proud of my organization.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Most of the crap published by the Zionists is bullshit designed to delegitimize the rights of the Palestinians in their own land.  I have been a member of the IEEE for decades, very proud of my organization.



Amazing that you cannot show proof of the Zionist bullshit, but Zionists can prove your BS.  

Arab land, aka "Palestinian" is in Arabia.  They are welcome to reclaim any part of that Peninsula any time they feel like it.

What does IEEE have to do with the indigenous Jewish rights to their ancient land, even if it is to what is left of the British Mandate, about 20 % of the land.
80% now owned by the Arab Hashemites and Hamas.

80% of stealing a land which does not belong to the Arabs is more than being generous.

No, the Arabs cannot have all of Judea, Samaria, and much less Israel as well.  Not without negotiating fairly and not without signing a Peace Treaty and sticking to it.

BS away.....


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's funny, because anyone who has ever spent thirty seconds walking around in Jerusalem or Tel Aviv can see far more Muslims walking around than can be seen in the US or most of Europe. After all, Arabs are some 20% of Israel's population.

They don't walk around with the fear that American Muslims do. They aren't worried about attacks on their homes or mosques. Their muezzin can be heard louder and more frequently than in any city in Europe. They have government funded schools. They have absolutely no worries about being ethnically cleansed. They have less fear of terror attacks than Jews do - in the Jewish state. The few anti-Arab incidents are statistically minuscule compared to the racist incidents in the US  - and even compared to antisemitic incidents in the West. Arabs are safer in Israel than they are in the rest of the Western world. Israeli Arabs and Palestinians in the territories are considerably more secure that they will remain in their own houses in ten years than Palestinians in Lebanon or Egypt.

(full article online)

Today's academic fraud: Hamid Dabashi, Columbia University ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Secretary General meets families of Oron Shaul, Avera Mangistu and Hisham Al-Sayeed, held illegally in Gaza by Hamas terrorist group.

(full article online)

UN chief visits families of Hamas captives


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UN Secretary General meets families of Oron Shaul, Avera Mangistu and Hisham Al-Sayeed, held illegally in Gaza by Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN chief visits families of Hamas captives


What about all of the political prisoners that Israel is holding?

Why weren't their families visited?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Secretary General meets families of Oron Shaul, Avera Mangistu and Hisham Al-Sayeed, held illegally in Gaza by Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN chief visits families of Hamas captives
> 
> 
> 
> What about all of the political prisoners that Israel is holding?
> 
> Why weren't their families visited?
Click to expand...


Prisoners in Israel are those who have committed crimes, be it murder, theft, attempted murder, etc.

Those prisoners do get their families to visit them, and you do know it.

And you do know that the three being held in Gaza are not criminals, and may be mentally disabled, which is why they crossed into Gaza without thinking of the consequences.
Two of them are.  The third one is an IDF soldier and Hamas does not have the guts to say if he is dead or alive, much less return his body if dead, as Israel always does.

Red Cross, nor any other agency has been allowed to visit them, any more than Shalit was allowed to get visits from the Red Cross, and much less his family for five years.


Cry some more,.......


----------



## Sixties Fan

He promised that "in the Land of Israel, no settlements will be uprooted."

"It has been proven that this does not advance peace. We have uprooted settlements and received rockets [in return]. It will not happen any more. We will take care and watch over this place, and it protects us and is a strategic asset for Israel."

(full article online)

'No more settlements will be uprooted in the Land of Israel'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Secretary General meets families of Oron Shaul, Avera Mangistu and Hisham Al-Sayeed, held illegally in Gaza by Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN chief visits families of Hamas captives
> 
> 
> 
> What about all of the political prisoners that Israel is holding?
> 
> Why weren't their families visited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prisoners in Israel are those who have committed crimes, be it murder, theft, attempted murder, etc.
> 
> Those prisoners do get their families to visit them, and you do know it.
> 
> And you do know that the three being held in Gaza are not criminals, and may be mentally disabled, which is why they crossed into Gaza without thinking of the consequences.
> Two of them are.  The third one is an IDF soldier and Hamas does not have the guts to say if he is dead or alive, much less return his body if dead, as Israel always does.
> 
> Red Cross, nor any other agency has been allowed to visit them, any more than Shalit was allowed to get visits from the Red Cross, and much less his family for five years.
> 
> 
> Cry some more,.......
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Prisoners in Israel are those who have committed crimes,


 
You are a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Are they really going to be ready?]

Hailing fully restored relations with Tehran, Yahya Sinwar says his group doesn’t want war yet but is building up military power for ‘the liberation of Palestine’

(full article online)

Hamas leader in Gaza: Ties with Iran now ‘fantastic’; we’re preparing battle for Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

A survey of 21st century predictions of the end of Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ‘integrity of Syria’. Reading the British description of the inhabitants is also enlightening (Memorandum by Sir Erle Richards, from section 1, ‘territories in question’:

‘As to the Southern Boundary there are a number of different questions. On the one hand, it is contended that the cultivable areas south of Gaza ought to be part of Palestine because they are necessary to the subsistence of the people. On the other hand, this area is inhabited by Bedouins of the desert, who look really towards Sinai and ought not to be associated with Palestine at all…. the remaining area South of Gaza and to the Dead Sea and Gulf of Aqaba should be reserved to the Bedouins and attached to Egypt, since the tribes are identical with those in the Sinai Peninsula’.

These writings illustrate perfectly the land being discussed was devoid of any national identity. And just as importantly the people in the land, were not connected to each other. The Arabs in the South, aligned with Egypt, those in the East with Syria, and Arab Christians in the Galilee, would have aligned with Lebanon.

This fascinating article, apparently printed in a New York newspaper, clearly contains Arab objection to the title ‘Palestinian’.

(full article online)

The Mandate: From 1919 to civil war, antisemitism and Bergen-Belsen


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, an EU and US classified terrorist entity responsible the murders of scores of Israelis, seeks to enter the German Bundestag in the September 24 federal election.

“It should not have been allowed to come to this that an anti-Israel terror organization in Germany formed an election alliance and is an election choice,” said Volker Beck, a Green Party MP.

(full article online)

Palestinian terror group campaigns to enter Bundestag


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah's Facebook page describes the reception as "A full reception with red carpets, roses and sweets for Palestinian martyr families as soon as they arrive in Mecca for the hajj as guests of the custodian of the two holy mosques, a reception befitting the sacrifices of their martyrs."


Saudi Arabia might not like Hamas very much, but it doesn't mean that it is against terrorism against Jews.

(full article and video online)

Families of Palestinian terrorists get red carpet treatment in Saudi Arabia (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, Ken Roth has embraced the latest and wholly fallacious anti-Israel trend: to conflate Israel with white supremacists because the bigots claim to be Zionist.

Not because Israel embraces the bigots, but because the bigots pretend to embrace Israel.

I've shown how absurd these arguments are before and have shown that the exact same logic damns the "progressives" far more than Zionists because neo-Nazis love to quote the anti-Israel articles written by the supposedly liberal progressives.

(full article online)

.@HRW's Ken Roth spouts the new "Israel=White Supremacist" lie ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back to school: Jewish kids' worksheets (and doodles) from the Middle Ages ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is what we should do: if you are a Jewish victim of Arab racism – if your car has been stoned, if Arabs tried to lynch you, if your home has been damaged by a Hamas rocket, or if you have been injured in a terror attack, go to the IRAC Racism Crisis Center website or call their hotline (1-700-704-408) and file a hate crimes complaint.

Even if your injuries are purely psychic, complain. Did you go up to the Temple Mount and have the police treat you like a criminal? Do you find the weekly sermons by imams at mosques all over the country in which they describe Jews as descendents of apes and pigs insulting? Do the maps published by the Palestinian Authority which erase Israel make you feel “unsafe?” Call the hotline or fill out the form.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: The real crisis of racism in Israel, which should be visible to anyone with eyes - by Vic Rosenthal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman on Tuesday approved granting official status to the Jewish community of Hevron.

The move will unite the Jewish residents from a municipal perspective so that they will not be reliant on the Palestinian Authority's Hevron municipality, as as stipulated in the Hevron agreement of 1997.

Among other things, it was decided that the Hevron Municipal Committee would be entitled to purchase and hold land, as well as to enter into contracts and tenders.

(full article online)

Hevron Jewish community receives official status


----------



## Sixties Fan

Religious and National Figures: the Storming of the Aqsa Mosque is Rejected and Provocative


So, let’s reexamine the group of supposedly provocative group for signs of provocation. MK Mualem is wearing a red skirt, and red is considered highly provocative, but mostly in coridas on the Iberian peninsula and in Mexico. Other than that, it’s difficult to depict any sign of provocation in this small group, except, of course for the fact that all of them, especially the men, appear Jewish.

And on that count Sheikh al-Khatib is absolutely right, Jews have been provoking the entire world for millennia by being and, even worse, looking Jewish. Muslims, like so many other gentiles throughout history, have tried countless times to alleviate this provocation by radically reducing the number of Jews in the world, but those of us who survive these corrective efforts just continue being Jewish, without consideration for the hurt feelings of human society.

(full article online)

According to Muslim Dignitaries, this Picture Shows Jews ‘Storming’ Al Aqsa Mosque | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 8 Elul 5777 – August 29, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman on Tuesday approved granting official status to the Jewish community of Hevron.
> 
> The move will unite the Jewish residents from a municipal perspective so that they will not be reliant on the Palestinian Authority's Hevron municipality, as as stipulated in the Hevron agreement of 1997.
> 
> Among other things, it was decided that the Hevron Municipal Committee would be entitled to purchase and hold land, as well as to enter into contracts and tenders.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hevron Jewish community receives official status



This is justice.  The second holiest ancient site in Judaism long before there were any Muslim squatters in Hebron.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Religious and National Figures: the Storming of the Aqsa Mosque is Rejected and Provocative
> 
> 
> So, let’s reexamine the group of supposedly provocative group for signs of provocation. MK Mualem is wearing a red skirt, and red is considered highly provocative, but mostly in coridas on the Iberian peninsula and in Mexico. Other than that, it’s difficult to depict any sign of provocation in this small group, except, of course for the fact that all of them, especially the men, appear Jewish.
> 
> And on that count Sheikh al-Khatib is absolutely right, Jews have been provoking the entire world for millennia by being and, even worse, looking Jewish. Muslims, like so many other gentiles throughout history, have tried countless times to alleviate this provocation by radically reducing the number of Jews in the world, but those of us who survive these corrective efforts just continue being Jewish, without consideration for the hurt feelings of human society.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> According to Muslim Dignitaries, this Picture Shows Jews ‘Storming’ Al Aqsa Mosque | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 8 Elul 5777 – August 29, 2017 | JewishPress.com




I've long said that the Temple Mount is representative of the conflict in general.  The mere presence of Jews is the problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Families of Israelis murdered by terrorists slam UN, demand UN Sec.-Gen. cut funding for groups which provide legal aid to terrorists.

(full article online)

'UN money is paving the way for the next murder'


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Families of Israelis murdered by terrorists slam UN, demand UN Sec.-Gen. cut funding for groups which provide legal aid to terrorists.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 'UN money is paving the way for the next murder'



Since the Muslim country invasion into the UN most members are now not even democracies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel will never withdraw from any Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Monday night at a ceremony marking 50 years of Jewish settlement in Samaria.

“This is the land of our fathers, this is our land. We are here to stay, forever,” Netanyahu said at the event held at the Barkan Industrial Park. “There will be no uprooting of communities in the Land of Israel.”

(full article online)

Netanyahu: Judea and Samaria Will Forever Belong to Israel


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel will never withdraw from any Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Monday night at a ceremony marking 50 years of Jewish settlement in Samaria.
> 
> “This is the land of our fathers, this is our land. We are here to stay, forever,” Netanyahu said at the event held at the Barkan Industrial Park. “There will be no uprooting of communities in the Land of Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Netanyahu: Judea and Samaria Will Forever Belong to Israel



What's new?  That was always the intent of the colonists.  They always intended to subjugate the native inhabitants of Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will never withdraw from any Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Monday night at a ceremony marking 50 years of Jewish settlement in Samaria.
> 
> “This is the land of our fathers, this is our land. We are here to stay, forever,” Netanyahu said at the event held at the Barkan Industrial Park. “There will be no uprooting of communities in the Land of Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Netanyahu: Judea and Samaria Will Forever Belong to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's new?  That was always the intent of the colonists.  They always intended to subjugate the native inhabitants of Palestine.
Click to expand...


The Native inhabitants are the Jews who were subjugated for 1300 years to the non native Arabs or other Muslims, or some Christians, and now have taken back a small part of their native ancestral land and will not give any of it up, especially if the intent of the Muslims, some of them with the new identity as "Palestinians" have no wish for a peace treaty and living in peace with the Native, indigenous Jews.

Whatever the Arabs wish, the Jews will be happy to oblige.

The Arabs wish peace and coexistence, there will be both.
The Arabs wish war and self destruction, let them take the consequences.

As the saying goes:

"One has made one's bed....... "


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will never withdraw from any Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Monday night at a ceremony marking 50 years of Jewish settlement in Samaria.
> 
> “This is the land of our fathers, this is our land. We are here to stay, forever,” Netanyahu said at the event held at the Barkan Industrial Park. “There will be no uprooting of communities in the Land of Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Netanyahu: Judea and Samaria Will Forever Belong to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's new?  That was always the intent of the colonists.  They always intended to subjugate the native inhabitants of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native inhabitants are the Jews who were subjugated for 1300 years to the non native Arabs or other Muslims, or some Christians, and now have taken back a small part of their native ancestral land and will not give any of it up, especially if the intent of the Muslims, some of them with the new identity as "Palestinians" have no wish for a peace treaty and living in peace with the Native, indigenous Jews.
> 
> Whatever the Arabs wish, the Jews will be happy to oblige.
> 
> The Arabs wish peace and coexistence, there will be both.
> The Arabs wish war and self destruction, let them take the consequences.
> 
> As the saying goes:
> 
> "One has made one's bed....... "
Click to expand...



There were hardly any native inhabitants of Palestine that practiced Judaism before 1850.  All of the Jewish colonists came from another continent. They were not native to Palestine, they were natives of Europe.


*AN INTERIM REPORT*​*ON THE
CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
OF​*​*PALESTINE,​*​*during the period
1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.​*

*AN INTERIM REPORT*​*ON THE
CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
OF
PALESTINE.​*​*..THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.​*



"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. Some 77,000 of the population are Christians, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. *Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews." *

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will never withdraw from any Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Monday night at a ceremony marking 50 years of Jewish settlement in Samaria.
> 
> “This is the land of our fathers, this is our land. We are here to stay, forever,” Netanyahu said at the event held at the Barkan Industrial Park. “There will be no uprooting of communities in the Land of Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Netanyahu: Judea and Samaria Will Forever Belong to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's new?  That was always the intent of the colonists.  They always intended to subjugate the native inhabitants of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native inhabitants are the Jews who were subjugated for 1300 years to the non native Arabs or other Muslims, or some Christians, and now have taken back a small part of their native ancestral land and will not give any of it up, especially if the intent of the Muslims, some of them with the new identity as "Palestinians" have no wish for a peace treaty and living in peace with the Native, indigenous Jews.
> 
> Whatever the Arabs wish, the Jews will be happy to oblige.
> 
> The Arabs wish peace and coexistence, there will be both.
> The Arabs wish war and self destruction, let them take the consequences.
> 
> As the saying goes:
> 
> "One has made one's bed....... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were hardly any native inhabitants of Palestine that practiced Judaism before 1850.  All of the Jewish colonists came from another continent. They were not native to Palestine, they were natives of Europe.
> 
> 
> *AN INTERIM REPORT
> ON THE
> CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
> OF*
> 
> *PALESTINE,*
> 
> *during the period
> 1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.*
> 
> 
> *AN INTERIM REPORT
> ON THE
> CIVIL ADMINISTRATION
> OF
> PALESTINE.*
> 
> *..THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.*​
> 
> 
> 
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. Some 77,000 of the population are Christians, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. *Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews." *
> 
> Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)
Click to expand...


The Arab colonists came from the Arabian Peninsula.  That includes the Arab Palestinians.

"Handful" ?  as in 5 to 10.

Make us laugh  !!!!!

It does not matter how many Jews were present in Palestine after the endless pogroms by the Muslims.

Palestine is Israel and it is the ancient land of the Jewish nation/people and those people were always present, unlike the Arabs who entered it via invasion including ancestors to the present day Arab "Palestinians".

Arabs GO HOME !!!!

Because the Jews ARE HOME !!!

Arabs cannot live in peace, leave !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

(vide video online)

Hundreds of Jews pray at Joseph's Tomb


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.

It lists these attacks for last week:

 The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists

In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.

In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.

In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.

(full article online)

Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is the author of the Haaretz piece, Ariel David, making up the idea that Yemenite Jews are descended from converts to a watered down Judaism in Himyar, not quoting any scholar or archaeologist.

Because they would laugh at the idea that today's Yemenite Jews were descended from Himyar converts.

For one thing, there is a record of Jews and synagogues in Yemen centuries before the Himyar kingdom conversion to Judaism. Clearly Jews were an important part of the kingdom which is one reason why the Himyarites chose Judaism as a possible unifying factor for their kingdom and conquests. But their actual interest in Judaism was political, not theological.

Secondly, DNA records show that Yemenite Jews are closely related to other Jews.

Haaretz is pushing a new type of "Khazar" theory that Yemenite Jews aren't really Jews. It's antisemitic when applied to Ashkenazic Jews and it is antisemitic when applied to Yemenite Jews.

(full article online)

Haaretz casually espouses a "Khazar" theory for Yemenite Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.
> 
> It lists these attacks for last week:
> 
> The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists
> 
> In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.
> 
> In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


The Palestinians have the right to resist the occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.
> 
> It lists these attacks for last week:
> 
> The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists
> 
> In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.
> 
> In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to resist the occupation.
Click to expand...


The Israelis have every right to defend themselves from acts of Islamic terrorism that people like you euphemistically call "resistance".


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.
> 
> It lists these attacks for last week:
> 
> The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists
> 
> In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.
> 
> In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to resist the occupation.
Click to expand...


Jews have the right to resist the occupation of their land by Arabian tribes.
Palestinian nationalism is nothing but support for Arab imperialism in the Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.
> 
> It lists these attacks for last week:
> 
> The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists
> 
> In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.
> 
> In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to resist the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis have every right to defend themselves from acts of Islamic terrorism that people like you euphemistically call "resistance".
Click to expand...

There is nothing legitimate about "defending" an illegal settler colonial project.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Arabic "Intefada" website that keeps track of and celebrates the continuous attacks on Israelis that the media studiously ignores.
> 
> It lists these attacks for last week:
> 
> The fourth week of August .. 5 commando operations and wounding 3 Zionists
> 
> In the context of the follow-up and continuous statistics of the Jerusalem intifada, in the fourth week of August 2017, the Intifada site monitored 5 attacks wounding 3 Zionists in various parts of the occupied West Bank and Jerusalem.
> 
> In the town of Teqoa in the Bethlehem governorate, a Zionist soldier was injured by the stones of the youth of the uprising, after the clashes that took place in the town.
> 
> In Shu'fat refugee camp in East Jerusalem, a settler was injured by stones thrown at him during clashes in the camp.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Terrorist media keeping track of attacks on Israelis that regular media ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to resist the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis have every right to defend themselves from acts of Islamic terrorism that people like you euphemistically call "resistance".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing legitimate about "defending" an illegal settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Is that the reason to why You're an US citizen, because You think illegal settler colonialism is illegitimate?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1994, the governments of Jordan and Israel signed a historic peace treaty. The treaty normalized relations between the two countries and resolved territorial disputes, such as water sharing. Since then, it is safe to say that the Jordanian BDS activists probably owe their lives to Israel’s good will in allowing Jordan to draw 20 million cubic meters a year from Lake Kinneret. Israel also helps Jordan produce additional drinking water using Israel’s desalination technology.

In 1996, Israel assisted in establishing a modern medical center in Amman. So that if the BDS activists get smacked around by state police, they can go there for emergency treatment.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/mid...ting-israeli-hand-that-feeds-them/2017/08/30/


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the helicopter trip from Jerusalem to Gaza, Guterres received a special briefing on security issues in southern Israel. He then visited a Hamas terror tunnel and met with residents of the border communities.

“Hamas continues to arm itself in order to harm Israel as it exploits the generous humanitarian aid provided by the international community,” Ambassador Danon told the Secretary General.

(full article online)

UN Secretary General tours terror tunnel


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> In 1994, the governments of Jordan and Israel signed a historic peace treaty. The treaty normalized relations between the two countries and resolved territorial disputes, such as water sharing. Since then, it is safe to say that the Jordanian BDS activists probably owe their lives to Israel’s good will in allowing Jordan to draw 20 million cubic meters a year from Lake Kinneret. Israel also helps Jordan produce additional drinking water using Israel’s desalination technology.
> 
> In 1996, Israel assisted in establishing a modern medical center in Amman. So that if the BDS activists get smacked around by state police, they can go there for emergency treatment.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Jordan Celebrates 3 Years of Biting Israeli Hand that Feeds Them | The Jewish Press | David Israel | 8 Elul 5777 – August 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com



I truly believe Jordan is the smartest player in all of the Middle East.  Peace with Israel has boosted their economy enormously with open borders for tourists to Israel to cross over into Jordan to purchase their goods & services as well.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1994, the governments of Jordan and Israel signed a historic peace treaty. The treaty normalized relations between the two countries and resolved territorial disputes, such as water sharing. Since then, it is safe to say that the Jordanian BDS activists probably owe their lives to Israel’s good will in allowing Jordan to draw 20 million cubic meters a year from Lake Kinneret. Israel also helps Jordan produce additional drinking water using Israel’s desalination technology.
> 
> In 1996, Israel assisted in establishing a modern medical center in Amman. So that if the BDS activists get smacked around by state police, they can go there for emergency treatment.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Jordan Celebrates 3 Years of Biting Israeli Hand that Feeds Them | The Jewish Press | David Israel | 8 Elul 5777 – August 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe Jordan is the smartest player in all of the Middle East.  Peace with Israel has boosted their economy enormously with open borders for tourists to Israel to cross over into Jordan to purchase their goods & services as well.
Click to expand...


Also, king Abdullah married the most gorgeous Palestinian Rania & yet refuses to grant any right of return to the Palestinians.  A lesson in how to be a happy man in Jordan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Six Major Problems with UN Chief's Statements Promoting a Palestinian State


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Despite a detailed report that I presented at Parliament in April, identifying 60 more UNRWA employees who preach anti-Semitism and jihadi terrorism, neither the Trudeau government nor UNRWA has informed us of a single UNRWA teacher who has been fired as a result. This calls into question Canada’s claim, when it announced its original $25-million funding in November, that UNRWA has a policy of ‘zero tolerance.’

“The government’s new announcement that UNRWA will be hiring a ‘neutrality co-ordinator’ is of little use so long as UNRWA sends the message that preachers of anti-Semitic hate and terror are welcome to teach before classrooms of vulnerable children.”

(full article online)

Groups want Canada to ensure UNRWA funding doesn't go to Hamas


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Despite a detailed report that I presented at Parliament in April, identifying 60 more UNRWA employees who preach anti-Semitism and jihadi terrorism, neither the Trudeau government nor UNRWA has informed us of a single UNRWA teacher who has been fired as a result. This calls into question Canada’s claim, when it announced its original $25-million funding in November, that UNRWA has a policy of ‘zero tolerance.’
> 
> “The government’s new announcement that UNRWA will be hiring a ‘neutrality co-ordinator’ is of little use so long as UNRWA sends the message that preachers of anti-Semitic hate and terror are welcome to teach before classrooms of vulnerable children.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Groups want Canada to ensure UNRWA funding doesn't go to Hamas


What groups? The same bunch of liars who oppose anything and everything Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Despite a detailed report that I presented at Parliament in April, identifying 60 more UNRWA employees who preach anti-Semitism and jihadi terrorism, neither the Trudeau government nor UNRWA has informed us of a single UNRWA teacher who has been fired as a result. This calls into question Canada’s claim, when it announced its original $25-million funding in November, that UNRWA has a policy of ‘zero tolerance.’
> 
> “The government’s new announcement that UNRWA will be hiring a ‘neutrality co-ordinator’ is of little use so long as UNRWA sends the message that preachers of anti-Semitic hate and terror are welcome to teach before classrooms of vulnerable children.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Groups want Canada to ensure UNRWA funding doesn't go to Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> What groups? The same bunch of liars who oppose anything and everything Palestinian.
Click to expand...


What groups????     That is all you can come up with ????

Never mind what UNWRA curriculum teaches, etc etc....

lol


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is so much more to unpack in this article. But I'm at 3000 words. Not as long as the Newsweek article, alas. But hopefully long enough to show the duplicity and ugly bias of Newsweek and the author of this piece, Gregg Carlstrom. 
Defeating the "Palestinian" dream? More likely Israel, by its continued existence, defeating Newsweek's dream of a Jew-free Middle East. And this apparently really gets their goat.

How else can we understand this dishonest and disreputable excuse for journalism?

(full article online)

Newsweek: Defeating the Arab Dream (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As such, from now on, UN forces will be required to demonstrate a robust physical presence on the ground, to enter every village and to report, in real time, Hezbollah’s violations of Security Council Resolution 1701, negotiated by then Foreign Minister Tzipi Livni to end the Second Lebanon War, and ignored by Hezbollah ever since. In addition, this landmark decision will dissolve Hezbollah's longstanding attempt to be seen as a legitimate organization within the international arena.

(full article online)

Victory for Israel in the Security Council


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Despite a detailed report that I presented at Parliament in April, identifying 60 more UNRWA employees who preach anti-Semitism and jihadi terrorism, neither the Trudeau government nor UNRWA has informed us of a single UNRWA teacher who has been fired as a result. This calls into question Canada’s claim, when it announced its original $25-million funding in November, that UNRWA has a policy of ‘zero tolerance.’
> 
> “The government’s new announcement that UNRWA will be hiring a ‘neutrality co-ordinator’ is of little use so long as UNRWA sends the message that preachers of anti-Semitic hate and terror are welcome to teach before classrooms of vulnerable children.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Groups want Canada to ensure UNRWA funding doesn't go to Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> What groups? The same bunch of liars who oppose anything and everything Palestinian.
Click to expand...


You sound pretty desperate and dogmatic lately.
Do You want the UNRWA billions to end in Hamas pockets, or the the pockets of the people who're actually in need?


----------



## Sixties Fan

120 years later: 3 days in Basel that changed the course of the Jewish nation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shiloh Musings: Rebels in the Holy Land, The Story of Mazkeret Batya


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lands officially registered for the first time as belonging to Jews, 90 years after they were purchased.

(full article online)

After 90 years, Gush Etzion land registered as Jewish-owned


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNGA Recognition of "Palestine": Does It Matter? - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

His points are:
- Any Arab intransigence is a result of Israeli actions
- The Palestinian [refugee] issue is the key issue in the entire Middle East, and if that problem would be solved, there would be no other problems
- The Arabs are justified in boycotting and blockading the Jewish state because of Israeli actions
- Certain parties, i.e., Jews, who speak out against this Arab aggression are engaging in propaganda
- Israel is in violation of UN resolutions, and should go back to the 1947 partition lines
- Arabs look at the US as being pro-Israel and not an honest broker, and the US has to pressure Israel to give up land and (West) Jerusalem and admit a million Palestinians in order to get back in the good graces of the Arabs

These arguments are now seen to be bizarre in retrospect - and yet anti-Israel forces are using slightly updated versions of these same arguments, today. Linkage was alive and well in 1960. Justifying boycotts of Israel was perfectly acceptable discourse. Claims that there can be no peace unless the US pressures Israel - we hear it today. Justifying all Arab aggression by pointing to imaginary Israeli crimes - just like today. (The Israeli Embassy in Washington wrote a good response that was published in the July 5, 1960 NYT pointing out the deceptions in this letter. )

Nothing has changed.

But what is really interesting is that this American Friends of the Middle East was not a grassroots pro-Arab organization.

It was created by the CIA!

(full article online)

Before 1967, American anti-Zionists still demanded Israel to give up land ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinio Juris  » Blog Archive  Symposium on Occupation Law: The Necessary Non-Normativity and Temporal Indeterminacy of Occupation Law - Opinio Juris


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Lands officially registered for the first time as belonging to Jews, 90 years after they were purchased.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> After 90 years, Gush Etzion land registered as Jewish-owned



Would be interesting to know what percentage of Palestinians actually have any titles or deeds to the land they occupy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

U.S. District Court dismisses $1 billion suit accusing 49 pro-Israel donors and groups of contributing to "war crimes" and "ethnic cleansing" against Palestinians • Judge: This suit is an attempt to drag the court into a political matter.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=45023


----------



## Sixties Fan

United Nations Secretary General Antonio Guterres met Wednesday with residents of Kibbuz Nahal Oz, a mere 5 miles from the Gaza Strip, on the tail end of a three-day visit to Israel and the Palestinian Authority.

Yael Raz, a resident of the kibbutz, told him that "our dream is for terrorism to end. Even though we are ready for terrorism, we hope every day for peace with our neighbors."

Oshrit Sabag, another resident, said, "We see a great number of money go to the Gaza Strip, but Hamas uses it to build terror tunnels and rockets instead of rebuilding Gaza. We believe that the people on the other side suffer from Hamas' terrorism just like we do."

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | UN chief 'touched' by message of peace, reconciliation from Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

A handful of tentative conclusions.

Lone wolf attacks, it's increasingly clear, often turn out to be anything but. 
And attacks of the kind which began with massive incitement among Palestinian Arabs - in their schools, in their mosques and in the chambers of their political leaders - against Jews in Israel over the past 3 years more and more appear to be replicated on the streets of Europe. The range of their targets has greatly widened.
For Israelis, it's hard not to notice how quick-witted, fast moving security officials on those European streets are being (entirely correctly) praised while the equivalent actions done in Israel by Israeli security officials have come in for withering criticism in previous years... from Europe.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 27-Aug-17: On British and Belgian streets - terrorist attacks, religious declarations, fast responses


----------



## Hollie

More of the wholesome goodness that defines the Arab-Moslem Death Cult.

One of the unfortunate consequences that accompanies apologetics for engendering the behaviors that create social misfits of the Islamic kind is that it breeds generations of social misfits. Islamic misfits are accorded an allowance, largely because we in the West are complicit in funding the Welfare fraud system (UNRWA) that provides the financial means allowing this deviant behavior to continue.
*
PA summer camps teach terror and Martyrdom-death for kids - PMW Bulletins

PA summer camps 
teach terror and Martyrdom-death for kids*

*Kids enact terror attacks
*

*Terrorist murderers presented as role models
*
*Kids' plays show terrorist stabbers being shot by "Israelis" and dying as "Martyrs"
*
*Kids taught to see world in which "Palestine" erases all of Israel*


*The National Committee for Summer Camps, which organized some of these camps, received 2,928,000 shekels in 2017 from the PA Budget*


*UNICEF and UNDP listed among "partners and supporters" of the National Committee for Summer Camps*
Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Palestinian American, not helping Americans?
Is she actually helping the Palestinians? ]

SCAM: Linda Sarsour Fundraising For 'Harvey Hurricane Relief Fund' Goes To Left-Wing Activist Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Hashemites, taking TransJordan and wanting their cake, too. ]

Israeli Ambassador Denied Return to Amman as Jordan Ties Remain Frozen


----------



## Sixties Fan

This move represents the culmination of a 70-year process of official acquisition, reported the _Jerusalem Post_. The area remains an important part of the Jewish people’s history as it is home to the original Kfar Etzion Kibbutz, which the Arab Legion decimated in Israel’s War of Independence.

The area is also the location at which the Arab Legion butchered 157 Jewish residents of Kfar Etzion, in spite of the fact that the population had already surrendered. After the Six Day War in 1967, the modern Kfar Etzion was created as the first settlement in the region.

(full article online)

IDF Paves Way for New Construction on Jewish Land in Judea


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> More of the wholesome goodness that defines the Arab-Moslem Death Cult.
> 
> One of the unfortunate consequences that accompanies apologetics for engendering the behaviors that create social misfits of the Islamic kind is that it breeds generations of social misfits. Islamic misfits are accorded an allowance, largely because we in the West are complicit in funding the Welfare fraud system (UNRWA) that provides the financial means allowing this deviant behavior to continue.
> *
> PA summer camps teach terror and Martyrdom-death for kids - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PA summer camps
> teach terror and Martyrdom-death for kids*
> 
> *Kids enact terror attacks
> *
> 
> *Terrorist murderers presented as role models*
> *Kids' plays show terrorist stabbers being shot by "Israelis" and dying as "Martyrs"*
> *Kids taught to see world in which "Palestine" erases all of Israel*
> 
> 
> *The National Committee for Summer Camps, which organized some of these camps, received 2,928,000 shekels in 2017 from the PA Budget*
> 
> 
> *UNICEF and UNDP listed among "partners and supporters" of the National Committee for Summer Camps*
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik



What next from Palestinians? 

Palestinians slam UN chief's remarks on Jewish ties to Temple Mount


----------



## MJB12741

PA Chairman: I'll pay terrorists' salaries until my dying day


----------



## Sixties Fan

INTO THE FRAY: The Taylor Force Act - Putting “Palestine” in perspective


----------



## Sixties Fan

On its Facebook page, the Project announced that all donations received “will only be used to organize in the aftermath of Hurricane Harvey.” In other words, not one cent of this money will be donated to people who have lost their cars, possessions, and even their entire homes. Instead it’ll be poured straight into the pockets of activists such as Sarsour as they continue their political posturing, dividing the country over race and “inequality” in the wake of Harvey’s devastation rather than focusing on the nonpartisan goal of helping Texans restore their community.

This week, Sarsour has also actively discouraged people from donating to the Red Cross, suggesting instead that they contribute to sundry political-activist organizations. Sarsour has already shown her willingness to use disunity to turn a profit. Now we know she’s willing to exploit disaster in the same way.

So how does Sarsour react when someone calls her on it?

(full article and tweet online)

Sarsour: If you have a problem with my stealing hurricane relief money, you are a racist! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Is there any American among you who does not bless Israel for this one?  If so, please identify yourself.

As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul


----------



## Sixties Fan

On August 25, 2017, Amnesty International posted an article on their website, accompanied by a social media campaign, to mark “50 years since Israel issued Military Order 101,” claiming that the law “punishes Palestinians for peaceful political expression.” Amnesty’s analysis of “four facts” grossly manipulates and misrepresents the law; the flawed analysis and biased approach are typical of the NGO’s disproportionate singling out of Israel for condemnation, concentrating solely on the conflict with the Palestinians and erasing the context of terrorism.

The following demonstrates Amnesty’s four distortions and falsehoods in its analysis of Military Order 101 (which was formulated during the 1967 war):

(full article online)

Amnesty’s 50 Years Publication: Four Outrageous Distortions


----------



## Sixties Fan

We also think it is more effective in fighting BDS for Israeli politicians to educate and, where necessary, confront European counterparts about absurd NGO funding policies. Education has proven highly successful in exposing BDS and has led to positive legislation and court rulings in Switzerland, Spain, Germany and France. In the U.S., a majority of states have passed laws countering BDS, with many more bills pending at both the state and federal level.

On the other hand, the breast-beating and condemnations regarding the legislation, particularly from Europe, are also overwrought and hypocritical. It is hard to think of any other country, including every democracy, that would countenance such active campaigning to deliberately harm the state. Nor would any country — again every democracy included — tolerate a mass influx of foreign protesters to engage its military and police forces in an active conflict zone.

(full article online)

Objections to Israel’s BDS law are overwrought and hypocritical


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> We also think it is more effective in fighting BDS for Israeli politicians to educate and, where necessary, confront European counterparts about absurd NGO funding policies. Education has proven highly successful in exposing BDS and has led to positive legislation and court rulings in Switzerland, Spain, Germany and France. In the U.S., a majority of states have passed laws countering BDS, with many more bills pending at both the state and federal level.
> 
> On the other hand, the breast-beating and condemnations regarding the legislation, particularly from Europe, are also overwrought and hypocritical. It is hard to think of any other country, including every democracy, that would countenance such active campaigning to deliberately harm the state. Nor would any country — again every democracy included — tolerate a mass influx of foreign protesters to engage its military and police forces in an active conflict zone.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Objections to Israel’s BDS law are overwrought and hypocritical


Israel is getting increasingly desperate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*
A visible change*

Israel Hayom has already covered three changes taking place on the Mount. The first: the collapse of the sweeping rabbinical ban from 1967 against entering the Temple Mount compound. Hundreds of rabbis, mostly from mainstream religious Zionism, now allow Jews to visit the Temple Mount. As a result, we have the second change, a significant rise in the number of Jews who want to visit. It took the police years to adjust, but they have adapted to the new rulings and the more heterogeneous Jewish population that wants to visit. 

A surprising result of the new police policy is an informal understanding between the police and many Temple Mount activists: the visitors agree de facto, although not explicitly, to forgo public prayer there, and the police allow many more Jews in.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | Mounting evidence of change


----------



## Sixties Fan

What if a trend-savvy PR company in 2017 had marketed the epic First Zionist Congress of 1897? 120 years ago, Theodor Herzl convened the Zionist Congress and transformed the 2000 year-old-dream of the Jewish people to regain sovereignty in their indigenous Land of Israel into a modern political movement. What if it had today's technology? 

Herzl Goes Viral

One of the most significant events in Jewish History just got a whole lot better


----------



## Sixties Fan

The former grand Mufti of Jerusalem Hajj Amin al Hussaini is infamous for his actions while in office during the 1930s and 1940s and it seems that Sabri, another former Mufti of Jerusalem, is following closely in his footsteps.

Personally I hope the Imam isn’t excluded from the UK. I want to see just which British politicians he is coming here to address, I want to see who welcomes him to Parliament and who attends his meetings. I want them to stand by meeting this man and I want to hear them say that famous non-sequitur; It’s not antisemitic to criticise Israel.

(full article online)

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/which-politician-is-hosting-the-antisemite/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UCI sanctions now under review stated that any further violations of university policy by SJP could "result in suspension or a revocation of the organization's status." SJP would have to hold six meetings a year with the Dean of Students to discuss free speech issues.

SJP would also be required to "consult with a representative of the dean's office before hosting or co-hosting any campus event."

Ilan Sinelnikov, founder of the national SSI organization, told the _Washington Free Beacon_, "The times in which SJP could do whatever they want are behind us. SJP is finally being held accountable for their actions."

(full article online)

UC-Irvine Places Students for Justice in Palestine on Two-Year Probation for Protest


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Jewish Voice for Peace 's Ellen Brotsky attacks  peaceful anti-terror vigil at  Reem's, Oakland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Confronting antisemitism and Israel hatred: Jewish charity Norwood and its tie-up with Islamic Relief


----------



## Sixties Fan

The video, with its glaring omission, serves as a good opening act for the lengthy article that follows, which also conceals essential facts. Entitled "How Israel Won the War and Defeated the Palestinian Dream," Carlstrom's essay purports to explore the roots of Palestinian statelessness. His survey of the conflict's history, though, begins only with the 1967 Six-Day War, omitting the previous two decades during which a Palestinian state was not created even though the West Bank and Gaza Strip were under Arab control. The Arab world and Palestinian leadership during this era was less concerned with statehood than with eliminating Israel.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Newsweek Guilty of the "Big Omission": Concealing Palestinian Rejection of Statehood Offers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Exports up 6 Percent in First Half of 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

The idea of Jews as “settler-colonialists” is easily disproved. A wealth of evidence demonstrates that Jews are the indigenous population of the Southern Levant; historical and now genetic documentation places Jews there over 2,000 years ago, and there is indisputable evidence of continual residence of Jews in the region. Data showing the cultural and genetic continuity of local and global Jewish communities is equally ample. The evidence was so copious and so incontrovertible, even to historians of antiquity and writers of religious texts, some of whom were Judeophobes, that disconnecting Jews from the Southern Levant was simply not conceived of. Jews are the indigenous population.

As for imperial support, the Zionist movement began during the Ottoman Empire, which was at best diffident towards Jews and uncomfortable with the idea of Jewish sovereignty. For its part, the British Empire initially offered support in the form of the Balfour Declaration, but during its Mandatory rule (1920-48) support for Zionism vacillated. The construction of infrastructure aided the Yishuv immensely, but political support for Jewish immigration and development, as stipulated by the League of Nations mandate, waxed and waned until, as is well known, it was withdrawn on the eve of World War II. This is hardly “settler-colonialism.”

(full article online)

Palestinian Settler-Colonialism


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel’s Exports up 6 Percent in First Half of 2017



Yes.  Exports over 21 billion the first half of this year.  LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The kind of teaching which led to Jews fleeing the Nazis to be forced back to Europe by the British and the Arabs]

Everyday antisemitism in 1936 German letter to US ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are 40 or more ongoing conflict and occupation situations throughout the world, including in Iraq, Afghanistan, Western Sahara, East Timor, East Congo, Nagorno-Karabakh, Northern Cyprus, and the Crimea.
Curiously, these situations, which involve extensive transfer of people in order to settle in the occupied territory, are rarely seen by the international community as “occupations.” Nor are the respective parties involved described as “belligerent occupants,” “occupying powers,” or “settlers.”
From the extent and volume of international attention directed toward Israel and the excessive number of UN resolutions, one might be led to assume that Israel is considered within the international community to be the only “occupying power.”
The accepted rules of occupation are overly general and do not take into consideration the often unique political, legal, and historical status of the territory in dispute, as is the case regarding Israel.
The language of occupation law has been politicized, and partisan political expressions such as “Occupied Palestinian Territories” have become common language by the UN and by such humanitarian organizations as the International Red Cross.
This terminology has no legal basis and prejudges ongoing, agreed-upon, and internationally-endorsed negotiation issues between Israel and the Palestinians. Their use by humanitarian organizations such as the International Red Cross is incompatible with its own constitutional principles of neutrality and impartiality.

(full article online)

Hijacking the Laws of Occupation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like the Jews in the Pale of Settlement, most Arabs are politically oppressed, economically impoverished, and socially robbed of the opportunity to get ahead.

Muammar Gaddafi has been lynched, but his Green Book’s dictum that “a parliament is a misrepresentation of the people” lives on. Everyone else, from Brazil to China through Vietnam and Mozambique is creating jobs, making money and getting a life; everyone but the Arabs. Their future has been hijacked.

Underlying this is a culture of self-pity and accusation fed by two prophets: Islamism’s Sayyid Qutb, whose Milestones (1964) blamed Arab stagnation on Western infidelity, and Arabism’s Edward Said, whose Orientalism blamed the same scourge on Western imperialism – first the military and political, then the intellectual.

Yes, the Arab culture of blame was the inversion of the Jewish culture of guilt, echoed in the liturgy as “because of our sins we have been exiled from our land.”

Yet like Qutb and Said, the Jewish sages understood their nation’s political disaster as someone else’s doing: What they portrayed as divine will, Arab thinkers painted as a Western plot.

(full article online)

Zionism, national aspirations and the Arab Herzl


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Israeli to win medal in all-around at World Championships


----------



## Sixties Fan

Almost all of the comments are positive, including from a former UNRWA teacher.

(full article and photo online)

Fatah celebrates Saddam Hussein's memory ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Fatah Facebook page shows this:





It describes this to its Arabic-speaking audience:

 Photo: "77 year old Historical document " Entry Visa from the British Consulate on 28/8/1940. The text of the document:
_I want you to know that I am authorized to give you a visa to enter the land of Palestine.
Valid until October 5, 1940_
--------
This document is a demonstration of the recognition by the British colonial office at the time of historic Palestine and there was no such thing as Israel.I love how Arabs and other Israel haters feel vindicated when they find out that British documents said "Palestine" for the area of British Mandate Palestine before the founding of the modern state of Israel. They somehow think that Zionists don't admit that there was a mandate for Palestine. Indeed, what they don't want to remember is that the Palestine of the British Mandate was the precursor to Israel, and has nothing in common with today's Palestinian Arab nationalism. The Arabs of Palestine were against the Mandate and its institutions - currency, postage stamps, offices, sports teams, culture. All of that was Jewish.

Although this document was fairly exceptional, it does prove something that Fatah would rather you not notice: At least one British official understood that a Jewish refugee in Lithuania belongs in the Land of Israel. 


(full article online)

British travel document to Palestine doesn't prove what Fatah thinks it does ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A recent article by the _Guardian’s_ Jerusalem correspondent, Peter Beaumont, again shows how what media outlets ignore in their coverage of the conflict is as misleading to news consumers than the errors in the stories they do cover.  The piece (“Trump’s ambassador refers to ‘alleged occupation’, Sept. 1) is critical of the US ambassador to Israel, David Friedman, for his characterisation, during a _Jerusalem Post_ interview, of the situation in the Palestinian territories as an “alleged occupation”

(full article online)

Guardian’s Peter Beaumont provides a perfect example of media double standards on Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

"The Socialism of Fools": NYT article on Leftist antisemitism - from 1971! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Is It Blame-Jews-For-Cutting-Down-My-Olive-Trees Season Yet? – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> There are 40 or more ongoing conflict and occupation situations throughout the world, including in Iraq, Afghanistan, Western Sahara, East Timor, East Congo, Nagorno-Karabakh, Northern Cyprus, and the Crimea.
> Curiously, these situations, which involve extensive transfer of people in order to settle in the occupied territory, are rarely seen by the international community as “occupations.” Nor are the respective parties involved described as “belligerent occupants,” “occupying powers,” or “settlers.”
> From the extent and volume of international attention directed toward Israel and the excessive number of UN resolutions, one might be led to assume that Israel is considered within the international community to be the only “occupying power.”
> The accepted rules of occupation are overly general and do not take into consideration the often unique political, legal, and historical status of the territory in dispute, as is the case regarding Israel.
> The language of occupation law has been politicized, and partisan political expressions such as “Occupied Palestinian Territories” have become common language by the UN and by such humanitarian organizations as the International Red Cross.
> This terminology has no legal basis and prejudges ongoing, agreed-upon, and internationally-endorsed negotiation issues between Israel and the Palestinians. Their use by humanitarian organizations such as the International Red Cross is incompatible with its own constitutional principles of neutrality and impartiality.
> (full article online)
> 
> Hijacking the Laws of Occupation



I don't understand how Israel is "occupying" or "stealing" Palestinian land when the indigenous Palestinians WERE JEWS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syrian poet Adonis said that under the present circumstances, there can be no democratic regimes in the Arab world. Asking how come there are no important scientific institutes and universities in the Arab world and why the Islamic nation does not have a single intellectual who interprets Islam innovatively, Adonis said the Muslims have an internal problem with their heritage and that Israel is “a fundamental part of the picture.” A people becomes extinct “when it no longer has a creative presence that contributes to the building of the world,” he said in the interview, which aired on Al-Arabiya on August 11.

There Can Be No Democracy in the Arab World under Present Circumstances


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Food Blogger Mark Wiens Does Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=45069


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reviewing the language used in BBC reports on the Munich Olympics Massacre


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Reviewing the language used in BBC reports on the Munich Olympics Massacre



Who but Palestinians could massacre others at the world Olympics?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian family evicted from East Jerusalem home after 50 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in 2005, the mother of all solutions to the the problem of Gaza was Israel's Disengagement from Gaza.

The favorable opinions at the time illustrated, in hindsight, how poorly the Disengagement and Gaza were understood, especially by even the most respected pundits.

(full article online)

Doesn't Anyone Understand Gaza? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why did Israel Really Build a Security Barrier? The reason may surprise you. HR In a Minute.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Did the PA’s Mahmoud Abbas Avoid the UN Secretary-General when He Toured the Region?


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian family evicted from East Jerusalem home after 50 years



Just one of many cases of Palestinian squatters without any titles or deeds whatsoever stealing Jewish homes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The distortion created within the book’s argument is drawn from every level of error imaginable. The author made basic historical research mistakes, such as an over-reliance on, and disproportionate inclusion of, ideologically selected material. In addition – and more worryingly – the source material for the most part contradicts the author’s writing. And finally, there are several clear examples of such total distortion and inversion of meaning that it is difficult to conclude anything other than deliberate intent. The book is dripping with racial hatred against Jews.

(full article online)

"Has truth lost all meaning"? For Israel-haters, yes | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Back in 2005, the mother of all solutions to the the problem of Gaza was Israel's Disengagement from Gaza.
> 
> The favorable opinions at the time illustrated, in hindsight, how poorly the Disengagement and Gaza were understood, especially by even the most respected pundits.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Doesn't Anyone Understand Gaza? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.

Hundreds of tons of produce rotted at the dock unable to export. Factories that made furniture, clothing, lighting fixtures, etc. were unable to export their products and had to shut down. Unemployment skyrocketed. 

To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2005, the mother of all solutions to the the problem of Gaza was Israel's Disengagement from Gaza.
> 
> The favorable opinions at the time illustrated, in hindsight, how poorly the Disengagement and Gaza were understood, especially by even the most respected pundits.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Doesn't Anyone Understand Gaza? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.
> 
> Hundreds of tons of produce rotted at the dock unable to export. Factories that made furniture, clothing, lighting fixtures, etc. were unable to export their products and had to shut down. Unemployment skyrocketed.
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
Click to expand...

Any shipment devoid of weapons was allowed entrance.
You're a very poor liar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2005, the mother of all solutions to the the problem of Gaza was Israel's Disengagement from Gaza.
> 
> The favorable opinions at the time illustrated, in hindsight, how poorly the Disengagement and Gaza were understood, especially by even the most respected pundits.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Doesn't Anyone Understand Gaza? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.
> 
> Hundreds of tons of produce rotted at the dock unable to export. Factories that made furniture, clothing, lighting fixtures, etc. were unable to export their products and had to shut down. Unemployment skyrocketed.
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any shipment devoid of weapons was allowed entrance.
> You're a very poor liar.
Click to expand...

More Israeli bullshit. How is exporting bell peppers and beans a security threat? It is just illegal collective punishment.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.



Even if this is true -- and I'm not at all convinced that it is -- Gaza's border with Egypt was open and agreements stipulate that exports were to continue through the Rafah Crossing.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.



It could.  It still could.  But there has to be a renunciation of terror and violence and a practical turning toward peace and prosperity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could.  It still could.  But there has to be a renunciation of terror and violence and a practical turning toward peace and prosperity.
Click to expand...

Israel has never done that and they still trade. Why the double standard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if this is true -- and I'm not at all convinced that it is -- Gaza's border with Egypt was open and agreements stipulate that exports were to continue through the Rafah Crossing.
Click to expand...

You need to read up. Rafah is a pedestrian crossing only.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this ass does not mention is that part of the disengagement was installing a system of closure. When Israel left it closed the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if this is true -- and I'm not at all convinced that it is -- Gaza's border with Egypt was open and agreements stipulate that exports were to continue through the Rafah Crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. Rafah is a pedestrian crossing only.
Click to expand...


Ah.  YOU need to read up.  The Rafah crossing was intended as a crossing for exports.  It is what the agreements said would happen.  So your claim that Israel "installed a system of closure" is patently false.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could.  It still could.  But there has to be a renunciation of terror and violence and a practical turning toward peace and prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has never done that and they still trade. Why the double standard.
Click to expand...


Israel has never renounced violence?  Um.  I got a couple of peace treaties and a bunch of actual trade to tell you different.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could.  It still could.  But there has to be a renunciation of terror and violence and a practical turning toward peace and prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has never done that and they still trade. Why the double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has never renounced violence?  Um.  I got a couple of peace treaties and a bunch of actual trade to tell you different.
Click to expand...

Israel has never stopped its violence against the Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that Gaza could become the Hong Kong on the Mediterranean is just feeding you BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could.  It still could.  But there has to be a renunciation of terror and violence and a practical turning toward peace and prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has never done that and they still trade. Why the double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has never renounced violence?  Um.  I got a couple of peace treaties and a bunch of actual trade to tell you different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has never stopped its violence against the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Israel has every right to defend itself against violence from the Arabs-Moslems. They have announced their intentions. 

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas has successfully learned the lessons taught by the ICRC. It is using the language of international law to insist that its prisons adhere to some sort of standard, but of course it will not allow the Red Cross to visit any actual Israeli prisoners.

The fundamental issue that Hamas has managed to obfuscate is that these "prisoners" are not prisoners - but hostages. The reason Hamas didn't allow Maurer to speak with the Israelis who for whatever reason ended up in Gaza is because it wants to use them as bargaining chips to get Israel to release terrorists and achieve other goals, and even the promise of showing proof of life is something that Hamas sees as something to be bartered..

Hostage-taking, of course, is a grave violation of international law. But Maurer, as far as we can tell, never uttered the word "hostage" to Hamas - but Hamas pretends that these Israelis are prisoners of war, or criminals.

(full article online)

The ICRC did the exact opposite of what was needed in Gaza in its meeting with Hamas ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though most don’t typically turn to the British tabloid for hard ‘news’, the piece, by Tom Howell, doesn’t adhere to even the most minimum standards of accuracy, and is in fact more akin to Hamas propaganda than anything resembling journalism.

For starters, it completely ignores the use of such tunnels by Hamas for terror purposes.  It also perversely describes Hamas’s illegal use of child labor in these tunnels as something noble, rather than the cynical exploitation of young boys by a terrorist organization. 

(full article online)

Daily Mirror posts 4 year-old pics of Gaza ‘Tunnel Children’, pretends they’re current.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An edition of the BBC World Service radio news and current affairs programme ‘Weekend‘ that was broadcast on September 3rd included an item promoting some noteworthy framing of the Gaza Strip but before that, presenter Paul Henley introduced his studio guests (from 26:30) Stewart Purvis – formerly of ITV and OFCOM – and Jane Kinninmont of Chatham House.

Leading up to the Gaza related item, listeners heard some interesting signposting (from 28:09) concerning radicalisation and terrorism which dovetails perfectly with the BBC’s chosen narrative on those topics.

(full article online)

BBC WS ‘big prison’ framing of Gaza Strip misleads audiences – part one


----------



## Sixties Fan

While one might have expected the discussion to turn at that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip, the terror organisation’s subsequent escalation of attacks on Israeli civilians and its Israel erasing agenda or the decade-long rift between Hamas and the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority, instead Henley turned (at 36:03) to his other guest, Jane Kinninmont, with a topic much less helpful to audience understanding of the topic of the humanitarian crisis in Gaza. 

Henley: “The residents of Gaza have been off the news radar a bit, haven’t they Jane?”

In the eight months between January and August 2017, the BBC itself has produced at least 18 reports about the Gaza Strip on its English language services alone. In addition to its regular reporting, since the end of the summer 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, the BBC has broadcast a documentary on that topic and produced special ‘anniversary’ coverage both six months and twelve months after the war. How Henley reached the conclusion that Gaza is “off the news radar” is therefore unclear but his guest played along with that notion.

(full article online)

BBC WS ‘big prison’ framing of Gaza Strip misleads audiences – part two


----------



## Sixties Fan

German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier said at the ceremony that the memorial should not have taken 45 years to be built.

"It is high time and we owe it firstly to you, the relatives," Steinmeier said. "The Olympic village became a place of Palestinian terrorists, a stage for their boundless hatred for Israel. It should never have happened."

(full article online)

Rivlin attends memorial to Munich Massacre - 45 years late


----------



## Sixties Fan

We contacted The Independent, pointing out that the Rafah crossing is the sole responsibility of Egypt and it was nigh impossible that Guterres had said _anything_ about Israel opening it.

In fact, while Israel has allowed enormous amounts of goods and aid into the Gaza Strip and facilitated transfer of humanitarian and medical cases, Egypt’s border at Rafah has, in recent times, remained mostly shut.

Following our complaint, The Independent has replaced the paragraph:

(vide online)

HR Prompts Gaza Strip Crossing Correction | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Though most don’t typically turn to the British tabloid for hard ‘news’, the piece, by Tom Howell, doesn’t adhere to even the most minimum standards of accuracy, and is in fact more akin to Hamas propaganda than anything resembling journalism.
> 
> For starters, it completely ignores the use of such tunnels by Hamas for terror purposes.  It also perversely describes Hamas’s illegal use of child labor in these tunnels as something noble, rather than the cynical exploitation of young boys by a terrorist organization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Daily Mirror posts 4 year-old pics of Gaza ‘Tunnel Children’, pretends they’re current.


More Israeli bullshit, of course. Those tunnels were used only to attack invading Israeli troops. No civilians were attacked.

This is just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda attack on Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> While one might have expected the discussion to turn at that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip, the terror organisation’s subsequent escalation of attacks on Israeli civilians and its Israel erasing agenda or the decade-long rift between Hamas and the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority, instead Henley turned (at 36:03) to his other guest, Jane Kinninmont, with a topic much less helpful to audience understanding of the topic of the humanitarian crisis in Gaza.
> 
> Henley: “The residents of Gaza have been off the news radar a bit, haven’t they Jane?”
> 
> In the eight months between January and August 2017, the BBC itself has produced at least 18 reports about the Gaza Strip on its English language services alone. In addition to its regular reporting, since the end of the summer 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, the BBC has broadcast a documentary on that topic and produced special ‘anniversary’ coverage both six months and twelve months after the war. How Henley reached the conclusion that Gaza is “off the news radar” is therefore unclear but his guest played along with that notion.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC WS ‘big prison’ framing of Gaza Strip misleads audiences – part two





Sixties Fan said:


> that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip,


More Israeli bullshit, of course. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. It was the elected government in office.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> While one might have expected the discussion to turn at that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip, the terror organisation’s subsequent escalation of attacks on Israeli civilians and its Israel erasing agenda or the decade-long rift between Hamas and the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority, instead Henley turned (at 36:03) to his other guest, Jane Kinninmont, with a topic much less helpful to audience understanding of the topic of the humanitarian crisis in Gaza.
> 
> Henley: “The residents of Gaza have been off the news radar a bit, haven’t they Jane?”
> 
> In the eight months between January and August 2017, the BBC itself has produced at least 18 reports about the Gaza Strip on its English language services alone. In addition to its regular reporting, since the end of the summer 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, the BBC has broadcast a documentary on that topic and produced special ‘anniversary’ coverage both six months and twelve months after the war. How Henley reached the conclusion that Gaza is “off the news radar” is therefore unclear but his guest played along with that notion.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC WS ‘big prison’ framing of Gaza Strip misleads audiences – part two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Israeli bullshit, of course. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. It was the elected government in office.
Click to expand...



Mr. Fiction is telling the world that Hamas did not take Gaza in a violent takeover.
Abbas simply chose to move to Ramallah.


La, la, la, la, la, la


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Munich massacre – in which which eleven Israeli Olympic team members were taken hostage and then butchered by palestinian terrorists- took place 45 years ago almost to the day.

I thought I’d see how the New York Times covered it at the time, and found this op-ed from the day after.

Calling terrorist terrorists, coming out hard against terrorism, placing the blame at the hands of the Arab nations supporting it, and condemning any nations willing to tolerate or condone such terrorism – you would be hard-pressed to see anything like this in the New York Times of today.

(full NYT article online)

New York Times Op-Ed On Munich Massacre, Sept 6 1972


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> While one might have expected the discussion to turn at that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip, the terror organisation’s subsequent escalation of attacks on Israeli civilians and its Israel erasing agenda or the decade-long rift between Hamas and the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority, instead Henley turned (at 36:03) to his other guest, Jane Kinninmont, with a topic much less helpful to audience understanding of the topic of the humanitarian crisis in Gaza.
> 
> Henley: “The residents of Gaza have been off the news radar a bit, haven’t they Jane?”
> 
> In the eight months between January and August 2017, the BBC itself has produced at least 18 reports about the Gaza Strip on its English language services alone. In addition to its regular reporting, since the end of the summer 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, the BBC has broadcast a documentary on that topic and produced special ‘anniversary’ coverage both six months and twelve months after the war. How Henley reached the conclusion that Gaza is “off the news radar” is therefore unclear but his guest played along with that notion.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC WS ‘big prison’ framing of Gaza Strip misleads audiences – part two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that point to relevant topics such as the 2007 violent Hamas take-over of the Gaza Strip,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Israeli bullshit, of course. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority. It was the elected government in office.
Click to expand...


And as one might expect of an Islamic terrorist franchise in control of huge  sums of welfare fraud money, Hamas will make no allowance for any future elections. That's a pretty consistent theme for all the Islamic hell holes across the Islamic Middle East run by Islamic dictators / theocrats / terrorist franchises.

Not surprisingly, your Pom Pom flailing for Hamas is done from where you are protected by a Bill of Rights and Constitution that protects you from the abuses you would inflict upon others.


----------



## Hollie

This reminds me:

 Bad men need nothing more to compass their ends, than that good men should look on and do nothing. – _John Stuart Mill_
*

Slaughterer of 3 Israelis honored in the PA - PMW Bulletins

Murderer who slaughtered 3 Israelis 
honored in the PA*

*PA and PLO officials visited the murderer's family*

*Op-ed in official PA daily praised murderer:*
*"Your name has been perpetuated in the Palestinian wedding songs"*

*Song performed at wedding glorified murderer:*
*"He crossed the mountain top with a knife...
he laid the Zionists down to sleep...
[He] avenged the Al-Aqsa Mosque...
He stood before the [Israeli] judge with his head held up high"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where Are the Moderate Muslims?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Breaking the "apartheid" lie! South African leader's daughter DISPELS Israel as apartheid!

Apartheid - South African leader's daughter DISPELS Israel as apartheid


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israelis living in Hebron of course do so according to the terms of the 1997 Protocol Concerning the Redeployment in Hebron which was signed by the representatives of the Palestinians within the framework of the Oslo Accords but the BBC chose to omit that all-important context from its portrayal.

With 25.7% of the word-count of this report promoting Israel-related subjects unrelated to the story it purports to tell and 52.5% devoted to repetition of statements from a political NGO, the BBC can hardly be said to have deviated from its usual policy by taking the opportunity to provide its audiences with meaningful and comprehensive reporting on what the corporation’s Jerusalem bureau chief described as a human rights issue.

(full article online)

BBC News squeezes ‘settlements’ into internal PA affairs story


----------



## Sixties Fan

SJP, in its announcements for the rally, explicitly equated fascism and white supremacism with Zionism, and Jewish and Zionist groups raised concerns that a "smashing fascism" rally implied advocating violence against them.

SJP responded to the criticisms by saying, yes, Zionists should be attacked on campus and everywhere else.

Here is their statement:

 We, the collective organizers of the “Smashing Fascism: Radical Resistance to White Supremacy” rally,* are disgusted with the preemptive backlash* our event has received. This opposition highlights the unholy union of *American fascists, white supremacists, and Zionists *which seeks to weaken and destroy intersectional movements for mass liberation. While we know these criticisms are destructive or rhetorical, we find it necessary to address them and center our narrative.

(full article online)

SJP literally calls for violence against Zionists on campus ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's funny because the last time the UN created borders for a Palestinian Arab state, the Arabs rejected them. They want the UN to keep trying until they are happy. (Which incidentally is the entire Palestinian strategy - reject every peace plan by well-meaning Westerners until they get so desperate for "peace" that they offer up all of Israel.)

Abbas plans to ask UN to draw "Palestine"'s borders ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Accidental Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Muslim Arab-Israeli Teen Loves the Jewish State


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Muslim Arab-Israeli Teen Loves the Jewish State



Does anyone know of any Arab Israeli citizens who want to leave Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Muslim Arab-Israeli Teen Loves the Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any Arab Israeli citizens who want to leave Israel?
Click to expand...

Why should they leave their homeland?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Muslim Arab-Israeli Teen Loves the Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any Arab Israeli citizens who want to leave Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they leave their homeland?
Click to expand...


There many Arabs who do not want to be part of Palestine State, so they are opting for citizenship in Israel.  THAT is their country.

The Arab homeland......we all know where it is, just Southeast of Israel.
And so many left it.....and are not allowed to return  
Including the Hashemites


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Policy Realists Shouldn't Be Hostile to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From a multi-media presentation by Amb. Dore Gold - September 5, 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

As London prepares to showcase Israeli culture and innovation in giant festival, London authorities strike down requests by boycott movements to hang posters on bus stops and in the city's underground stations calling Israel an apartheid, urging passersby not to attend the event.

(full article online)

Ynetnews News - BDS suffers blow as London gears up for Tel Aviv festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

Danske Bank, which boycotted Bank Hapoalim, Elbit and other Israeli concerns for "ethical reasons," caught laundering over $1 billion.

(full article online)

Danish anti-Israel moralizers in huge corruption scandal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sarsour is saying that race is a choice. You can identify as whatever race you want - and Arabs should never be considered white because that way they lose out on the benefits of being a minority!

So much for "white privilege." Sarsour is arguing that Arabs should do everything they can to avoid being called "white."

Sarsour, who admits that she was "white" until she put on a hijab, would probably not be thrilled if Israelis in the US - or even Jews altogether - would identify as coming from the Middle East. Because along with her "Palestinian" identity comes the narrative that Jews never lived in the Middle East and are only latecomers.

(full article online)

Linda Sarsour: "If I want to say 'I'm Black,' then I'm Black!" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waters wrote an op-ed that is so absurd and filled with lies and half-truths that it brings up, yet again, the late Senator Patrick Moynihan's dictum, " Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts."

Waters claims that the Israel Anti-Boycott Act violates free speech:

 Members of Congress are currently considering a bill that threatens to silence the growing support for the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement for Palestinian freedom and human rights, known as B.D.S. This draconian bill, the Israel Anti-Boycott Act, threatens individuals and businesses who actively participate in boycott campaigns in support of Palestinian rights conducted by international governmental organizations with up to 20 years in prison and a $1,000,000 fine.

By endorsing this McCarthyite bill, senators would take away Americans’ First Amendment rights in order to protect Israel from nonviolent pressure to end its 50-year-old occupation of Palestinian territory and other abuses of Palestinian rights.
---------------------------

It doesn't. The act is a mere extension of existing US law against adhering to the Arab League call to boycott Israel to include the calls by the UN to boycott a "blacklist" of companies that do business in Israel. The existing law has withstood challenges on free speech grounds.

(full article online)

Roger Waters isn't like Rosa Parks. He's like the KKK.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



All Muslim lands are stolen lands from the native people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign investment in Israel amounted to $12.6 billion in 2016, a 7-percent increase from the previous year, according to the Foreign Investments Authority at the Israeli Ministry of Economy and Industry.

Some 320 international companies have operations in the Jewish state, and the rate at which multinational companies are doing business in Israel has tripled during the last decade. Overseas companies account for 50 percent of research and development spending within Israel and have approximately 50,000 Israeli employees, the Foreign Investments Authority said.

(full article online)

New Data: Foreign Investment in Israel Rose 7 Percent in 2016


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last month, we posted about an _Independent_ article focusing on the aftermath of the 2006 Gaza beach incident, in which eight Palestinian civilians were killed by an explosion under highly disputed circumstances.

The _Indy_ story highlighted the girl (Huda Ali Ghalia) who lost her family in the blast, focusing on the fact that she recently graduated from college. We complained to editors about two egregiously misleading claims.

(full article online)

UK Paper Corrects Story on 2006 Gaza Beach Incident After Watchdog Intervention


----------



## Sixties Fan

Those terror supporting Israelis opening up schools for terrorist Syrian kids intending to educated them and one day come to Israeli universities! How depraved!

The real story was in Maariv. Moti Kahane, an Israeli-American businessman and philanthropist, founded the Amaliah organization that deals extensively (but not exclusively) with Syria civilians caught in the war.  Kahane has spent over $2 million out of his own pocket to help Syrian victims of Assad and of ISIS.

Yes, Amaliah is opening a school. And, yes, Kahane said that "This is not the curriculum of the Syrian regime which taught whole generations to hate Israel. Neither is it a religious school of Daesh or Al Nusra. Here we are trying to ensure a different future for children, one that is more sane."

(full story online)

Iran upset new school in Syria won't teach kids to hate Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Members of Congress and Jewish leaders are urging the U.S. to follow in Norway’s footsteps, after Oslo secured the return of funds it gave to a Palestinian women’s center that was named in honor of a terrorist.

Earlier this year, Palestinian Media Watch and NGO Monitor revealed that the Norwegian government helped finance a Palestinian Authority (PA)-affiliated women’s center in the town of Burqa, which had been named after Dalal Mughrabi, the leader of a notorious terrorist attack in 1978.

In response, Norwegian officials said they would demand the return of the funds and the removal of the Norwegian flag from the banner in front of the center. The Norwegian Foreign Ministry this week for the first time confirmed it has received the refund. Spokesperson Gur Solberg told JNS.org, “The logo was removed immediately and the Norwegian support of $10,000 has been returned to the Norwegian Representative Office (NRO).” The NRO is Norway’s liaison to the PA. 

(full article online)

Norway gets refund in Palestinian terror episode, US lawmakers hail action as precedent


----------



## Sixties Fan

Look Who Will Be Joining the U.N. Human Rights Council


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 07-Sep-17: A deplorable Swedish reaction when terror intersects with antisemitism


----------



## MJB12741

Proud to be Israeli's.

On Israel's 69th birthday, both Jews and Arabs say they're proud to be Israeli, survey says


----------



## Hollie

The Islamic attitude toward non-Islamics and non-Islamist cultures is essentially medieval. Islamist doctrine drives the resultant tribalism that precludes Islamism from accepting advanced ideals and concepts. This makes Islamics exceptionally vulnerable to the depravities imposed by Cult-like Islamist authority figures. 

Slaughterer of 3 Israelis honored in the PA - PMW Bulletins

*Murderer who slaughtered 3 Israelis 
honored in the PA* 

*PA and PLO officials visited the murderer's family*

*Op-ed in official PA daily praised murderer:*
*"Your name has been perpetuated in the Palestinian wedding songs"*

*Song performed at wedding glorified murderer:*
*"He crossed the mountain top with a knife...
he laid the Zionists down to sleep...
[He] avenged the Al-Aqsa Mosque...
He stood before the [Israeli] judge with his head held up high"*


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> The Islamic attitude toward non-Islamics and non-Islamist cultures is essentially medieval. Islamist doctrine drives the resultant tribalism that precludes Islamism from accepting advanced ideals and concepts. This makes Islamics exceptionally vulnerable to the depravities imposed by Cult-like Islamist authority figures.
> 
> Slaughterer of 3 Israelis honored in the PA - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Murderer who slaughtered 3 Israelis
> honored in the PA*
> 
> *PA and PLO officials visited the murderer's family*
> 
> *Op-ed in official PA daily praised murderer:*
> *"Your name has been perpetuated in the Palestinian wedding songs"*
> 
> *Song performed at wedding glorified murderer:*
> *"He crossed the mountain top with a knife...
> he laid the Zionists down to sleep...
> [He] avenged the Al-Aqsa Mosque...
> He stood before the [Israeli] judge with his head held up high"*


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic attitude toward non-Islamics and non-Islamist cultures is essentially medieval. Islamist doctrine drives the resultant tribalism that precludes Islamism from accepting advanced ideals and concepts. This makes Islamics exceptionally vulnerable to the depravities imposed by Cult-like Islamist authority figures.
> 
> Slaughterer of 3 Israelis honored in the PA - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Murderer who slaughtered 3 Israelis
> honored in the PA*
> 
> *PA and PLO officials visited the murderer's family*
> 
> *Op-ed in official PA daily praised murderer:*
> *"Your name has been perpetuated in the Palestinian wedding songs"*
> 
> *Song performed at wedding glorified murderer:*
> *"He crossed the mountain top with a knife...
> he laid the Zionists down to sleep...
> [He] avenged the Al-Aqsa Mosque...
> He stood before the [Israeli] judge with his head held up high"*
Click to expand...


Disgusting!

Abbas hosts family of terrorist who murdered Israeli, praises ‘hero’


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic attitude toward non-Islamics and non-Islamist cultures is essentially medieval. Islamist doctrine drives the resultant tribalism that precludes Islamism from accepting advanced ideals and concepts. This makes Islamics exceptionally vulnerable to the depravities imposed by Cult-like Islamist authority figures.
> 
> Slaughterer of 3 Israelis honored in the PA - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Murderer who slaughtered 3 Israelis
> honored in the PA*
> 
> *PA and PLO officials visited the murderer's family*
> 
> *Op-ed in official PA daily praised murderer:*
> *"Your name has been perpetuated in the Palestinian wedding songs"*
> 
> *Song performed at wedding glorified murderer:*
> *"He crossed the mountain top with a knife...
> he laid the Zionists down to sleep...
> [He] avenged the Al-Aqsa Mosque...
> He stood before the [Israeli] judge with his head held up high"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Abbas hosts family of terrorist who murdered Israeli, praises ‘hero’
Click to expand...


In case one may not know, one may edit one's own post and add anything to it as long as the edit button is still there on the left side. 
For some odd reason, the edit button is already gone on the post above, when it usually takes longer than that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...n-waqf-refuses-to-appear-in-court/2017/09/08/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Waqf Refuses to Appear in Court Over Suspected Hamas Building on Temple Mount | The Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 17 Elul 5777 – September 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com


So, they won't go to kangaroo court?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waqf Refuses to Appear in Court Over Suspected Hamas Building on Temple Mount | The Jewish Press | Jewish Press News Briefs | 17 Elul 5777 – September 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> So, they won't go to kangaroo court?
Click to expand...


The Jordanians are the kangaroos.  They have been hopping and hopping, playing at being peaceful.  The Kangaroo King keeps hoping that he will not be ousted by the majority Palestinians = all the other Arab tribes from Arabia who have power, and are not allowed to become citizens of the country, and are treated like crap.

Kangaroo, Kangaroo.  How they leap.

First they leaped out of Arabia into TranJordan.
Then tried to leap into Judea and Samaria.
Now, they are trying to help the leap into Israel.  Again.

Kangaroo never learns to stay in its own continent.


----------



## Sixties Fan

But while the agency could not be dismantled, the Foreign Ministry team recommended leveraging pro-Israel American legislators to change the status of the “Palestinian refugees.” The Palestinians are the only children of refugees—going down several generations—who have “inherited” their refugee status. As a result, they are the only group of 20th century refugees who have not been rehabilitated, but continue their lives as a non-productive, dependant population in UNRWA’s refugee camps.

“The time has come to cancel the status of Palestinian refugees,” Hotovely said in a statement. “It is inconceivable that seventy years after the establishment of the state of Israel, a child born in a refugee camp receives a refugee card. UNRWA educates the young Palestinian generation to think that their problem has to do with the 1948 borders. It teaches them that they should return to Jaffa, Ramleh and Haifa, and nothing perpetuates the conflict more than this.”

(full article online)

Jerusalem, Washington, Working to Abolish ‘Eternal’ Palestinian Refugees’ Status | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Elul 5777 – September 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> But while the agency could not be dismantled, the Foreign Ministry team recommended leveraging pro-Israel American legislators to change the status of the “Palestinian refugees.” The Palestinians are the only children of refugees—going down several generations—who have “inherited” their refugee status. As a result, they are the only group of 20th century refugees who have not been rehabilitated, but continue their lives as a non-productive, dependant population in UNRWA’s refugee camps.
> 
> “The time has come to cancel the status of Palestinian refugees,” Hotovely said in a statement. “It is inconceivable that seventy years after the establishment of the state of Israel, a child born in a refugee camp receives a refugee card. UNRWA educates the young Palestinian generation to think that their problem has to do with the 1948 borders. It teaches them that they should return to Jaffa, Ramleh and Haifa, and nothing perpetuates the conflict more than this.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jerusalem, Washington, Working to Abolish ‘Eternal’ Palestinian Refugees’ Status | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Elul 5777 – September 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com


Israel trying to duck its responsibility for the refugees.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But while the agency could not be dismantled, the Foreign Ministry team recommended leveraging pro-Israel American legislators to change the status of the “Palestinian refugees.” The Palestinians are the only children of refugees—going down several generations—who have “inherited” their refugee status. As a result, they are the only group of 20th century refugees who have not been rehabilitated, but continue their lives as a non-productive, dependant population in UNRWA’s refugee camps.
> 
> “The time has come to cancel the status of Palestinian refugees,” Hotovely said in a statement. “It is inconceivable that seventy years after the establishment of the state of Israel, a child born in a refugee camp receives a refugee card. UNRWA educates the young Palestinian generation to think that their problem has to do with the 1948 borders. It teaches them that they should return to Jaffa, Ramleh and Haifa, and nothing perpetuates the conflict more than this.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jerusalem, Washington, Working to Abolish ‘Eternal’ Palestinian Refugees’ Status | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Elul 5777 – September 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Israel trying to duck its responsibility for the refugees.
Click to expand...


Israel has no responsibility for the Arab refugees.
They chose to attack the new State, they got expelled.
They chose to listen to their leaders, too bad.
Those who wish to harm and kill Jews and any other Israelis, do not get to return to the areas where they tried to kill all the Jews.

It is called suicide, and Jews are not into that.

There are only about 20,000 original refugees left.
It is time for the host countries to let them become citizens of those States and contribute to each one, instead of continuing to abuse each and every one of them with false promises of a return which is never going to happen.

Enough is enough of making these people's lives miserable.

Let there be Peace already !


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But while the agency could not be dismantled, the Foreign Ministry team recommended leveraging pro-Israel American legislators to change the status of the “Palestinian refugees.” The Palestinians are the only children of refugees—going down several generations—who have “inherited” their refugee status. As a result, they are the only group of 20th century refugees who have not been rehabilitated, but continue their lives as a non-productive, dependant population in UNRWA’s refugee camps.
> 
> “The time has come to cancel the status of Palestinian refugees,” Hotovely said in a statement. “It is inconceivable that seventy years after the establishment of the state of Israel, a child born in a refugee camp receives a refugee card. UNRWA educates the young Palestinian generation to think that their problem has to do with the 1948 borders. It teaches them that they should return to Jaffa, Ramleh and Haifa, and nothing perpetuates the conflict more than this.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jerusalem, Washington, Working to Abolish ‘Eternal’ Palestinian Refugees’ Status | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Elul 5777 – September 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Israel trying to duck its responsibility for the refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has no responsibility for the Arab refugees.
> They chose to attack the new State, they got expelled.
> They chose to listen to their leaders, too bad.
> Those who wish to harm and kill Jews and any other Israelis, do not get to return to the areas where they tried to kill all the Jews.
> 
> It is called suicide, and Jews are not into that.
> 
> There are only about 20,000 original refugees left.
> It is time for the host countries to let them become citizens of those States and contribute to each one, instead of continuing to abuse each and every one of them with false promises of a return which is never going to happen.
> 
> Enough is enough of making these people's lives miserable.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But while the agency could not be dismantled, the Foreign Ministry team recommended leveraging pro-Israel American legislators to change the status of the “Palestinian refugees.” The Palestinians are the only children of refugees—going down several generations—who have “inherited” their refugee status. As a result, they are the only group of 20th century refugees who have not been rehabilitated, but continue their lives as a non-productive, dependant population in UNRWA’s refugee camps.
> 
> “The time has come to cancel the status of Palestinian refugees,” Hotovely said in a statement. “It is inconceivable that seventy years after the establishment of the state of Israel, a child born in a refugee camp receives a refugee card. UNRWA educates the young Palestinian generation to think that their problem has to do with the 1948 borders. It teaches them that they should return to Jaffa, Ramleh and Haifa, and nothing perpetuates the conflict more than this.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jerusalem, Washington, Working to Abolish ‘Eternal’ Palestinian Refugees’ Status | The Jewish Press | JNi.Media | 19 Elul 5777 – September 9, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Israel trying to duck its responsibility for the refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has no responsibility for the Arab refugees.
> They chose to attack the new State, they got expelled.
> They chose to listen to their leaders, too bad.
> Those who wish to harm and kill Jews and any other Israelis, do not get to return to the areas where they tried to kill all the Jews.
> 
> It is called suicide, and Jews are not into that.
> 
> There are only about 20,000 original refugees left.
> It is time for the host countries to let them become citizens of those States and contribute to each one, instead of continuing to abuse each and every one of them with false promises of a return which is never going to happen.
> 
> Enough is enough of making these people's lives miserable.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stop hating the Arabs as much as you do and let them move on as all other refugees have done.

The triple poop is very clearly on you, as you continue to not understand what the issues are.
And this issue is actually none of your business as you are not a Palestinian refugee, right?

Just another Jew hating Christian who cannot stand that Jews have sovereignty over their own ancestral land.

(No, Jesus will not come back as long as people continue to attack his people.  Not that Christians care     )

Israel exists ! And will continue to exist.

Let all the Arabs come to that realization, not just some of them, and

LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY  !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the US, EU and Israel oppose payments to families of prisoners, they are not speaking about a small percentage of the total Palestinian population, not the 40% she pretends. And we know this because we know how many families get the benefits. And she only embraces the 40% number in order to make it look like the program is more like a social security program than a program to pay for people convicted of terror related activities.

Indeed, the Palestinian law to pay salaries to families of prisoners defines prisoners as "anyone incarcerated in the occupation’s prisons for his participation in the struggle against the occupation." They aren't claiming that these prisoners are imprisoned for no reason, as Friedman implies in her article. They are proud of their "struggle," which is a code word for "terrorism."

Friedman's arguments are fundamentally pro-terror. Which is a curious position for someone who pretends to be pro-peace to take. But when anti-Israel activists pretend to be pro-peace, they are really saying they support Palestinians only - and they therefore support and defend a sick and perverted Palestinian society where murderers are at the top of the social pyramid.

Lara Friedman is not pro-peace. She is a fraud who tacitly condones enabling and praising the murderers of Jews.

(full article online)

Prominent "peacenik" DEFENDS paying terrorist families, says NOT to pay is illegal! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's one level of hate to not recognize Israel. But it is a whole other level to try to convince other states not to have anything to do with Israel either - even though they obviously want to, for their own self-interest.

All this does is prove, as if we needed further proof, that peace is not the objective for the Arab League states - hurting Israel is.

(full article online)

Arab League to discuss how to thwart Israeli gains in Africa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It's one level of hate to not recognize Israel. But it is a whole other level to try to convince other states not to have anything to do with Israel either - even though they obviously want to, for their own self-interest.
> 
> All this does is prove, as if we needed further proof, that peace is not the objective for the Arab League states - hurting Israel is.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab League to discuss how to thwart Israeli gains in Africa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Israel is the reason there is no peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one level of hate to not recognize Israel. But it is a whole other level to try to convince other states not to have anything to do with Israel either - even though they obviously want to, for their own self-interest.
> 
> All this does is prove, as if we needed further proof, that peace is not the objective for the Arab League states - hurting Israel is.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab League to discuss how to thwart Israeli gains in Africa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the reason there is no peace.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure about that. 

The Prophet, Allah's prayer and peace be upon him, says: "The hour of judgment shall not come until the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, so that the Jews hide behind trees and stones, and each tree and stone will say: 'Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him,' except for the Gharqad tree, for it is the tree of the Jews." (*Sahih Muslim, Book 41, Number 6985*)



See, that's the problem you face. Infidels know your Koranology and islamo-history much more thoroughly than you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one level of hate to not recognize Israel. But it is a whole other level to try to convince other states not to have anything to do with Israel either - even though they obviously want to, for their own self-interest.
> 
> All this does is prove, as if we needed further proof, that peace is not the objective for the Arab League states - hurting Israel is.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab League to discuss how to thwart Israeli gains in Africa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the reason there is no peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> The Prophet, Allah's prayer and peace be upon him, says: "The hour of judgment shall not come until the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, so that the Jews hide behind trees and stones, and each tree and stone will say: 'Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him,' except for the Gharqad tree, for it is the tree of the Jews." (*Sahih Muslim, Book 41, Number 6985*)
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the problem you face. Infidels know your Koranology and islamo-history much more thoroughly than you.
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with any of that smokescreen.

The Zionists planned to take over Palestine. They prepared for it and when the time was right they did it.

The Palestinians had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one level of hate to not recognize Israel. But it is a whole other level to try to convince other states not to have anything to do with Israel either - even though they obviously want to, for their own self-interest.
> 
> All this does is prove, as if we needed further proof, that peace is not the objective for the Arab League states - hurting Israel is.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab League to discuss how to thwart Israeli gains in Africa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the reason there is no peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> The Prophet, Allah's prayer and peace be upon him, says: "The hour of judgment shall not come until the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, so that the Jews hide behind trees and stones, and each tree and stone will say: 'Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him,' except for the Gharqad tree, for it is the tree of the Jews." (*Sahih Muslim, Book 41, Number 6985*)
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the problem you face. Infidels know your Koranology and islamo-history much more thoroughly than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with any of that smokescreen.
> 
> The Zionists planned to take over Palestine. They prepared for it and when the time was right they did it.
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...



"The Palestinians had nothing to do with it."

You really are out of touch with a reality based worldview. Do you need more koranology lessons or education in Islamism?


The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Thank you Shin Bet]

“In July and August, the Shin Bet thwarted over 70 terrorist cells that were planning attacks against Israeli soldiers and civilians,” Netanyahu said before the weekly cabinet meeting at the Prime Minister’s Office in Jerusalem. “Israeli civilians don’t know everything that the Shin Bet does.”


More than 70 terror cells busted in last 2 months, Netanyahu says


----------



## Sixties Fan

In contrast to Newsweek’s misleading drama, Israel is actually the only Middle Eastern country where Christian populations are safe, thriving and _growing_.

Father Gabriel Naddaf of Nazareth explains to the United Nations:

Do you know that over the past years some 100,000 Christians have been killed annually? … If we look at the Middle East, Mr. President, we realize there’s only one safe place where Christians are not persecuted. One place where they are protected, enjoying freedom of worship and expression, living in peace and not subjected to killing and genocide. It is Israel, the country I live in. *The Jewish state is the only place where the Christians of the Holy Land live in safety.*

Newsweek included none of this context.

(full article online)

Christianity in Israel is Under Threat! Or is It? | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The purchase of some 30 million liters of diesel from Egypt, *at a cost of NIS 90 million ($25 million)*, indicates a change in attitude on the part of Gaza’s rulers, likely indicating a bid to stave off a repeat of street protests that roiled the enclave last winter . . .

The cost of the fuel oil Hamas purchased from Egypt *amounts to six times the amount the PA cut*, and marked a move by the Gaza authorities to divert funds into improving the local infrastructure problems.

Until now, Hamas had refused to pay for the fuel, insisting it was the responsibility of the PA, while spending millions of dollars of military infrastructure.

(full article online)

Hamas Now Spending Own Money For Gaza Fuel | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now let's sit back and wait as the news sites and blogs that have systematically concealed the manipulative cruelty of the Hamas jihadists against their own people own up to how Hamas could have solved Gaza's problems a decade ago and at every moment since then by making the decision to do what normal governments are expected to do for their people.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 10-Sep-17: Someone turned on the lights in Gaza. Will news editors see?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixty-nine years ago, the Hubara family, a Jewish family living in Shimon Hatzaddik, were expelled when the British-led Arab legion invaded and occupied the city during the early stages of Israel’s War of Independence.

Called ‘Sheikh Jarrah’ by the city’s Arab population, Shimon Hatzaddik, the site of Simon the Just’s tomb and surrounding pilgrims’ residences, was owned by the Ashkenazi and Sephardi communities. It was emptied of its Jews in 1948,  the Jews being the first refugees of the war. Their homes came under the jurisdiction of the Jordanian Custodian for Absentee Property who proceeded to rent the properties to local Arabs.

When the Israelis recaptured East Jerusalem in 1967, the former Jewish owners found themselves in a position to reclaim what had been theirs. Dozens of former owners have embarked on protracted legal struggles to recover their homes.

However, the Israeli courts have protected the Arab tenants’ rights. Only where they have failed to pay rent have the courts’ judgements gone against the Arab residents.

(full article online)

Jerusalem eviction calumny spreads like wildfire


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian-Canadian journalist Said Shoaib said that Al-Andalus was "colonialist occupation" and that it is very sad that the Muslims "take pride in their colonialist crimes." In a June 29 interview with the Arab-Christian channel Al-Hayat TV, Shoaib said that Muslims have no choice but to reform their religion, rather than continuing to be "a burden on civilization." Shoaib criticized Egyptian media and public for refusing to admit that the kidnapping and slaughter of Copts by te_rr-orist_s is based on religion.

(vide video online)

Muslims Are the Only Ones Who Take Pride in Their Colonialist Crimes: Egyptian-Canadian Writer


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA: Aid Group Partially Corrects Error-Ridden Huffington Post Op-Ed


----------



## LaDexter

Discuss this....


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency


"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move*"


That should be all anyone needs to understand who was behind JFK's assassination and why....


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the TLV in LDN festival, Israeli chef Shaul Ben Aderet handing out free desserts to anti-Israel protesters.

As you can see from the photo, resistance was futile.

(article and photos online)

BDS Fail of the Day: Resistance (to Chocolate) is Futile Edition


----------



## P F Tinmore

An Exclusive Scene from 70 Years Across the Sea. Following Israel's decision to bar entry into the country for supporters of BDS, Rabbi Alissa Shira Wise, deputy director of Jewish Voice for Peace, was denied entry along with 5 others, in July 2017. She is the first known Rabbi to be barred from Israel as part of the BDS ban.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> An Exclusive Scene from 70 Years Across the Sea. Following Israel's decision to bar entry into the country for supporters of BDS, Rabbi Alissa Shira Wise, deputy director of Jewish Voice for Peace, was denied entry along with 5 others, in July 2017. She is the first known Rabbi to be barred from Israel as part of the BDS ban.



Indeed, maybe Jew-free Gaza'istan could offer an invite.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian activists quickly rebuild a school, that was demolished two weeks ago by the Israeli authorities. Activists gathered at night and by morning a new building was standing at Jubbet ad-Dhib village, near Bethlehem, West Bank, September 9, 2017.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The idea that a Muslim might give gifts like this to a Jew is too much for some. Egypt's Youm7 has an article claiming that Adraee is lying, saying "In a continuation of the attempts at normalization and the lies of Avichai Adraee, an Israeli army spokesman in Arabic through social media sites, he published a picture carrying a rosary and a cloak claiming that one of the pilgrims had given it to him."

Because how could a Muslim possibly feel close enough to a Jew to give him gifts like this?  

(article and photo online)

Muslims upset at IDF spokesperson receiving Hajj gifts ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[From the land which welcomed the Nazis after WWII ]

In anticipation of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s historic visit to Argentina Monday, anti-Semitic protestors uniform in Buenos Aries hung posters showing him wearing a Nazi uniform and sporting a Hitler-style haircut. dressed in a Nazi prior to the Israeli leader’s arrival in Argentina later in the day, the World Zionist Organization reported. The Hitler poster reads “Zionists Get out of Palestine. Another poster is a “wanted” picture of Netanyahu declaring he was “wanted for human rights crimes and genocide against the Palestinian people.”

(full article online)

Netanyahu Greeted with Anti-Semitic Hitler Posters on Argentina Visit | The Jewish Press | David Israel | 21 Elul 5777 – September 11, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Volunteers in ATVs Help Secure Border


----------



## MJB12741

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

There you go! The Jews are thieves just like the Israelis are! They have contributed nothing new to the world!

(full article online)

Arab media: Jews stole Arab-region culture just like Israelis steal Palestinian culture ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Museum Of Palestinian Culture Gifted With Original Candies Distributed On 9/11 – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delicious BDS Fails


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> 
> 
> Museum Of Palestinian Culture Gifted With Original Candies Distributed On 9/11 – PreOccupied Territory



Why don't the anti Israel posters want to talk about what these Zionists did to us Americans on 911?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Saying no to BDS ]

Tourist Arrivals Continue to Break Records in August | The Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 21 Elul 5777 – September 11, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Doctors Without Borders, Israelis Without Brains ]

President of New Israel Fund says Israel is evil ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Yeah, again   ]

I don't need to go into details of the absurdity of calling how Israel treats prisoners "war crimes" and "crimes against humanity," the most serious charges possible in international law that normally apply to genocide, wartime rape and similar horrendous acts.

On the one hand you can say that this Palestinian insistence that they are the most oppressed people on Earth is a sort of mass delusion, where they live in a permanent feedback loop bubble reading delusional news stories of how terrible their lives are even as they are living what can only be described as pretty decent lives compared to the average person on Earth.

On the other hand, this mass delusion is rewarded with attention from the media, sympathy from academia, support from NGOs and aid organizations who are diverting funds from people who are actually in real need.

(full article online)

PA accuses Israel of prison "war crimes" while terrorists have lavish meals, university courses and access to Facebook.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

New campus study claiming little antisemitism on campus severely flawed (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> [Yeah, again   ]
> 
> I don't need to go into details of the absurdity of calling how Israel treats prisoners "war crimes" and "crimes against humanity," the most serious charges possible in international law that normally apply to genocide, wartime rape and similar horrendous acts.
> 
> On the one hand you can say that this Palestinian insistence that they are the most oppressed people on Earth is a sort of mass delusion, where they live in a permanent feedback loop bubble reading delusional news stories of how terrible their lives are even as they are living what can only be described as pretty decent lives compared to the average person on Earth.
> 
> On the other hand, this mass delusion is rewarded with attention from the media, sympathy from academia, support from NGOs and aid organizations who are diverting funds from people who are actually in real need.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PA accuses Israel of prison "war crimes" while terrorists have lavish meals, university courses and access to Facebook.  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Yep!  It's all part of the "Gaza concentration camp."

Gaza City Photos - Featured Images of Gaza City, Gaza - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Thrives: We cannot sit still for this


The State Department's strange obsession


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Strikes a Syrian Chemical-Producing Facility


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shaked is not saying anything different than NGOs like Gisha and HRW say. But when she says it, the haters will find a way to twist it into how evil these ideas are; how Israel wants to enslave Palestinians to work for double the wages in the territories or some such nonsense. (More likely they will emphasize Shaked's desire to reduce the number of illegal African migrants and ignore her statements on Palestinians.)

Reality has a way of ruining anti-Israel propaganda. So the haters must suppress reality at all costs.

(full article online)

"Fascist" Ayelet Shaked wants to improve lives of Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Thrives: We cannot sit still for this
> 
> 
> The State Department's strange obsession


Does this mean that there is no poverty in Cleveland?


----------



## Shusha

Cleveland is a concentration camp?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Lancet: How an Anti-Israel Propaganda Platform was Turned Around


----------



## Sixties Fan

Official United Nations Map of Israel Has No National Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

The post does not mention why they were supposedly “kidnapped” and “beaten” – perhaps because Israel discovered they were time travelers who also have an uncanny ability to pose for an identical photo years apart as different people?





Note the information in this older report (also from an anti-Israel source) – they have a different surname, there is no mention of the brothers being beaten, they were released after several hours, and the reason for their detainment was they were suspected of throwing stones at the light rail (which would not be surprising, despite their age).

(full article online)

Latest Blood Libel: The Kidnapping & Beating Of Time-Traveling Palestinian Youth


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Official United Nations Map of Israel Has No National Capital


I love this disclaimer on the bottom.

The designations employed and the presentation of material on this map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.​
They won't even say for sure if it is Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official United Nations Map of Israel Has No National Capital
> 
> 
> 
> I love this disclaimer on the bottom.
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material on this map do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the Secretariat of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.​
> They won't even say for sure if it is Israel.
Click to expand...


Indeed, that tends to shoot down in flames your invented "country of Pally'land".


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA: Success: PBS Amends "Dying to Be a Martyr" Lesson Plan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Anti-Zionism Is Anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

If HRW was serious about Israeli banks having the "responsibility" to honor principles of internationally recognized human rights, it would say that no company can do business in any country - and certainly cannot loan money to any country - that engages in alleged human rights abuses.

Yet, according to HRW and every other human rights organization, virtually every country is guilty of human rights abuses. 

Only Israel has such a uniquely evil system called "settlements" where Jews can live in their historic homeland that deserves the demand that even domestic companies must divest from them.

Oh, wait. Morocco builds settlements. "Hundreds of thousands of Moroccan settlers were encouraged to enter Western Sahara with state-subsidised property and employment, under the army's protection." Yet HRW does not say a word about international humanitarian law and Moroccan settlements. It would be laughable to see a paper by HRW demanding that Moroccan banks stop giving loans to Moroccans living in land Morocco occupies. After all, the EU even invests in companies in Western Sahara.

Turkey builds settlements. "A group of mainland Turkish people ... settled in Northern Cyprus since the Turkish invasion in 1974. It is estimated that these settlers and their descendants (not including Turkish soldiers) now make up about half the population of the North." Yet HRW does not demand any company stop investing in Turkish settlements in Northern Cyprus.

(full article online)

HRW makes up international law, again ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are no exceptions listed in international law for the reasons a population is where it is.

While is is obvious  to legal scholars that dismantling entire communities and forcing the population to move elsewhere is a serious violation of international human rights law, the only people on the planet that no one cares about in this context just so happen to all be Jewish. Every one of them. (Arabs who moved cross the Green Line, and there are thousands of them, are not considered "settlers" and therefore, have human rights.)

No one is saying to dismantle settlements in Crimea  or Western Sahara or Northern Cyprus and force the civilians there to move. And this includes scores of legal scholars who have not said a word against the widespread assumption that Jewish settlers must be forcibly transferred.

This is more than just bias. This is the culmination of decades of anti-Israel propaganda that has affected international law itself and how legal scholars think. The hypocrisy and the double standards literally could not be any more clear. Arab and socialist propaganda combined with biased "human rights" groups and supposed "impartial" bodies like the UN and the ICRC have cumulatively decided that some 800,000 Jews simply are not protected by international humanitarian law the way every single other person on Earth is.

(full article online)

The only people in the world without human rights protection are the Jews of Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cheering for illegal settlers as long as they’re not Jews


----------



## fanger

*UN report reviews effects of Israel's 50-year occupation of the Palestinian territories and settlement growth.*
*The report by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), published on Tuesday, said the performance of the Palestinian economy is "far below potential", while unemployment has persisted at levels rarely seen worldwide since the Great Depression. 

"2017 marks the fiftieth anniversary of the Israeli occupation of the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, including East Jerusalem; the longest occupation in recent history. For the Palestinian people, these were five decades of de-development, suppressed human potential and denial of the basic human right to development, with no end in sight," the report states. 

Key findings

Israeli settler population growth rate has surpassed the Palestinian population growth rate; current settler population stands between 600,000 and 750,000
10 percent of the Palestinian labour force is employed in Israel and the settlements
Unemployment rates are 42 percent in Gaza and 18 percent in the West Bank
In 2016, imports from Israel into the occupied Palestinian territories exceeded exports to Israel by $2.6bn 
Since 1995, GDP in Gaza has shrunk by 23 percent
Restrictions by Israel on importation of fertilisers adds $28.6m to agricultural production costs 
Donor support to the Palestinian economy dropped by 38 percent between 2014 and 2016
"Instead of the hoped-for two-State solution envisaged by the United Nations and the international community, occupation is currently even more entrenched, while its complex socioeconomic toll has worsened over time."

Among other issues, the report reviews the steady decline in gross domestic product (GDP) growth over the past two decades, the imposition of Palestinian economic dependence on Israel, the theft of Palestinian natural resources, and Gaza's isolation. It reaffirms a previous finding that the Palestinian economy would be at least twice as large if the occupation were lifted. 


*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christian Zionists Raise Funds to Rebuild Jewish Honey Farm Destroyed by Palestinians


----------



## fanger

*Israeli government plans to retaliate against Amnesty International over settlements campaign*

*“The reports that the Israeli government plans to punish Amnesty International over its settlements campaign are deeply alarming. While we have not been officially informed of any such action by the authorities, if true, this would be a serious setback to freedom of expression and an ominous sign for the ability of human rights NGOs in Israel to operate freely and without arbitrary interference.” 
Reports Israeli government plans to retaliate against Amnesty International over settlements campaign

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

If Zionism is White Supremacy, guess who is a racist? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Anti-Boycott Act would extend the 1977 law to international organizations, such as the United Nations or even the European Union, that might parallel the Arab League’s original “blacklist” of companies doing business with Israel, which was the heart of its boycott.

(full article online)

Opinion | It’s time to update America’s important anti-boycott law for Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Israel Anti-Boycott Act would extend the 1977 law to international organizations, such as the United Nations or even the European Union, that might parallel the Arab League’s original “blacklist” of companies doing business with Israel, which was the heart of its boycott.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | It’s time to update America’s important anti-boycott law for Israel


It will still be legal for the people to boycott the companies that do business with Israel.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Millions of dollars poured into Gaza from the US, EU, UN, Arab countries,
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UNRWA. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they donate cash?
> 
> UNWRA does not do infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and tell them that:
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE & CAMP IMPROVEMENT IN THE GAZA STRIP*
> Our programme was established in Gaza to improve the living conditions of Palestine refugees through the planning, design and construction of UNRWA facilities, shelters, schools and health centres, as well as through comprehensive planning for the environmental health sector. Our programme also works on the restoration of sewerage and drainage works, water wells and wastewater treatment in Palestine refugee camps and surrounding areas.
> 
> After establishing a coordination mechanism for the entry of construction materials into Gaza in 2010, UNRWA initiated a recovery and reconstruction plan. Since then, 34 schools and 3 health centres have been constructed, along with a large-scale project to build 752 housing units in Rafah, funded by the Government of Saudi Arabia. Other initiatives include rehousing projects funded by Japan, the Netherlands and the United Arab Emirates, which built a total of 650 units in Khan Younis.
> 
> Infrastructure & Camp Improvement in the Gaza Strip | UNRWA
> ---------
> Summary
> 
> Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the world’s largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians in apparent support of (1) promoting the prevention or mitigation of terrorism against Israel; (2) fostering stability, prosperity, and self-governance in the West Bank that may aid Israeli-Palestinian diplomatic prospects; and (3) meeting humanitarian needs. The long-term utility of U.S. aid in encouraging regional stability and Palestinian economic and political self- sufficiency might depend to some extent on progress toward a political solution that addresses Palestinian national aspirations and Israeli security demands.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf
> 
> ---------
> EU and others are tired of helping the charity known as the Palestinians:
> 
> What EU shift in financial support policy means for Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much *cash* does Hamas get? How much aid goes to improve Palestine's economy and how much is just subsistence? How much goes to benefit Israel?
Click to expand...

And Tinheads response is a garbage propaganda video, as usual.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israel Anti-Boycott Act would extend the 1977 law to international organizations, such as the United Nations or even the European Union, that might parallel the Arab League’s original “blacklist” of companies doing business with Israel, which was the heart of its boycott.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | It’s time to update America’s important anti-boycott law for Israel
> 
> 
> 
> It will still be legal for the people to boycott the companies that do business with Israel.
Click to expand...

You should be more worried about US taxpayer money being no longer going to your Pali terrorist training camps under the guise of "UN schools".


----------



## Sixties Fan

an official of the Sephardi kollels (religious study centers) in Jerusalem, Avraham Behar Avraham...obtained recognition for the status and rights of Jews at the site from the Turkish authorities. This was, in practice, the original firman (royal decree) issued by the Ottoman authorities in Turkey recognizing Jewish rights at Rachel’s Tomb.

The firman was necessary since the Muslims disputed ownership by the Jews of Rachel’s Tomb and even tried by brute force to prevent Jewish visits to the site. From time to time Jews were robbed or beaten by Arab residents of the vicinity, and even the protection money that was paid did not always prevail. Avraham Behar Avraham approached the authorities in Istanbul on this matter and in 1827 the Turks issued the firman that gave legal force to Rachel’s Tomb being recognized as a Jewish holy site.

(full article online)

My Right Word: And That Other Holy Site


----------



## Sixties Fan

Perhaps this view is a projection of what many Muslims would do if the circumstances were reversed.

Palestinians and other Arabs therefore see and judge President Trump's emissaries according to their religion, not their positions as authentic representatives of their own country, the US.https://www.eremnews.com/news/arab-world/962927

What we are actually witnessing is the never-ending search for excuses on the part of the Palestinian Authority and its president, Mahmoud Abbas, not to engage in peace talks with Israel.

_Bassam Tawil is a Muslim based in the Middle East._

(full article online)

The Palestinians' "Jewish Problem"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Deputy FM tears apart 'Palestinian refugee' myth


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu: Argentina has gone from hostility to friendship with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[From Israel's partner in peace (do Treaties mean anything to Muslims?), Egypt.]

Ynetnews News - Textbook featuring Israeli flag raises ire in Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

15,000 People Attend Largest-Ever Israeli Cultural Festival in Europe


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: In <I>New Yorker</i>, Diana Buttu Fabricates About 'Fauda'


----------



## Sixties Fan

This *Guardian* headline obfuscates the background of UNESCO’s decision to name Hebron’s Old City a World Heritage Site registered to the “State of Palestine.”

Controlled by regional Arab powers and their allies, UNESCO is a place for undemocratic states to exert their will against Israel – in this case, by lying about the historical record showing Hebron to be a site of immense and continuous Jewish history. When The Guardian doesn’t share this information with its audience in headlines, this is a textbook example of lack of context in journalism.

(full article online)

Bias by the Numbers – June-July 2017 | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vox, a self-styled purveyor of "explanatory journalism," has had some uncomfortable explaining about its own coverage of the Middle East. 

A 2014 article about a lack of symmetry in the conflict between Israel and Palestinian terror organizations like Hamas, for example, relied on erroneous fatality statistics and had to be corrected. "I had misread B'Tselem's data tables in a way that _significantly under-counted Israeli deaths_, as well as some Palestinian deaths," admitted author Max Fisher. (Emphasis added.)

The same author was called out for redefining the age-old Jewish community in Hebron as "newcomers," apparently to take the edge off the 1929 mass slaughter of Jews by their Arab neighbors. (In contrast with the supposed Jewish interlopers, Fisher dubbed the attackers Hebron's "native" population.) Vox refused to correct the error. Fisher has since been hired by _The New York Times._

Perhaps most unforgettable was the charge, by Vox senior reporter Zack Beauchamp, that Israel limits Palestinian traffic on the bridge connecting West Bank and the Gaza Strip. It was an imagined affront, as it must be when speaking about an imagined bridge. There is not, and never has been, such a span linking the territories.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Vox "Explanatory Journalism" Continues to Misinform Readers About Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the US recently suggested that Abbas cease paying terrorists, Abbas became enraged and his foreign advisor, Naabil Shaath, described the proposition as ‘insane’. “It’s absurd to request that we stop paying the families of prisoners,” Shaath said. “That would be like asking Israel to stop paying its soldiers.”

Evidently, nothing much has changed in the mindset or goals of Abbas and his cohorts since the Munich massacre. However, what were once considered heinous crimes by the world community – and are still considered such, as long as they are performed by the likes of ISIS against Europeans or Americans – have been whitewashed and elevated to noble ‘resistance’, considered worthy of billions of dollars in foreign aid by the world community. A world community which lost its moral compass many decades ago. It is good to be Mahmoud Abbas.

(full article online)

Mahmoud Abbas, the Good Terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and apartheid South Africa have more in common than you think


----------



## MJB12741

Abbas:  No peace with Israel.

http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/


Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
Click to expand...


Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?

They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.

Let there be Peace already !!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?


Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
Click to expand...


BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA sanctions crush public jobs, compound electricity woes in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
Click to expand...

Why do you post here when you know so little?

Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.

I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas:  No peace with Israel.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/14/the-pa...-paying-terrorists-so-trump-cant-make-a-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
Click to expand...


Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.

So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?

Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.

Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.

Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.

When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Support of the Palestinian Economy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Palestine's domestic policies be shaped by foreign name callers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?


You missed the entire point.

Try again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


The entire point is that the welfare fraud endowment called UNRWA is just too good for Arabs-Moslems to let go of.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire point is that the welfare fraud endowment called UNRWA is just too good for Arabs-Moslems to let go of.
Click to expand...

Its getting deep in here.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire point is that the welfare fraud endowment called UNRWA is just too good for Arabs-Moslems to let go of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its getting deep in here.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire point is that the welfare fraud endowment called UNRWA is just too good for Arabs-Moslems to let go of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its getting deep in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
Click to expand...

Good response to a load of crap.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> They must renounce the endless acceptance of money from others, including Israel, and all the Arab countries.
> 
> Let there be Peace already !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians accept Billions of Dollars from any foreign country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


I missed nothing.

You are ignorant on how the Palestinians  try everything to be dependent on other Arabs and the West in order to make Israel look bad, that is your problem.

The Kings and Emperors of Gaza and the PA get rich, the other clans stay in poverty and without jobs and desperate to get rid of Israel which continues to help them so that they will not be in a horrible situation.
They get jobs in Area C and Israel.  They get to come to study in Israel.

What has Abbas done with the Billions of dollars poured into the PA after the Oslo Accords?  Go get his accountant to tell you.

You know nothing of Muslim Arab society, on how clans work, etc etc

Much less on how all of those who are not on the right side of Hamas and the PA are the ones who are going to continue to pay for not being from the right Arab clans.

Stay ignorant.  What else is there for you to do?


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the second paragraph is more interesting, even if it is boilerplate.

Abdullah says that the lack of peace will  embolden terrorists. This is trite, and false. After all, the Island of Peace massacre occurred after Israel and Jordan's peace treaty. Was this because of frustration at no peace - or frustration that Jewish girls can freely visit a place they couldn't go to before?

The entire "frustration" meme is an excuse to avoid looking at the core issue: Arabs refuse to accept Israel, even if some of them re forced to pretend they do for politicl reasons. But deep down, the vast, vast majority of Arabs look at Jewish sovereign  presence in the Middle East as just as temporary as the Crusader control of Jerusalem. If they are patient, the Jews will eventually be forced out.

No one in Jordan's schools is being taught that peace with Israel is a wonderful thing and that Israel is a full member of the region. And this is the most "moderate" of Israel's neighbors, by far.

(full article online)

King Abdullah's everyday lies ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Israel will not allow them to make their own money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS and you know it. Tell that to all the idiots you know.  They will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you know all of Israel's bullshit talking points.
> 
> I could make a list if you want but what about the Palestinians who have orange groves in Jaffa. How much does Israel allow them to make? Or the Bedouins in the Negev whose crops were poisoned by Israel? Or the farmers in the West Bank whose land is on the other side of the wall. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go on and on and on and on with Pallywood videos.
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers?  Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Bedouins in Israel are Israeli, or Israeli residents.  Have nothing to do with your Palestinian nightmare, of all the Arabs who do not live in Israel.
> 
> Let the PA or Hamas take care of their Arab citizens in Gaza, areas A and B of the Oslo Accord.
> 
> Remember the Oslo Accord?  What was that defunct agreement all about?  Most Arabs have never read the printed excuse for taking more and more concessions from Israel.
> 
> When you present facts, real facts, let me know.  I am going to take a nap until you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are telling me that the PA pays better than Jewish employers? Or that the PA did not try to stop Arabs from going to area C or Israel for jobs, or better jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed nothing.
> 
> You are ignorant on how the Palestinians  try everything to be dependent on other Arabs and the West in order to make Israel look bad, that is your problem.
> 
> The Kings and Emperors of Gaza and the PA get rich, the other clans stay in poverty and without jobs and desperate to get rid of Israel which continues to help them so that they will not be in a horrible situation.
> They get jobs in Area C and Israel.  They get to come to study in Israel.
> 
> What has Abbas done with the Billions of dollars poured into the PA after the Oslo Accords?  Go get his accountant to tell you.
> 
> You know nothing of Muslim Arab society, on how clans work, etc etc
> 
> Much less on how all of those who are not on the right side of Hamas and the PA are the ones who are going to continue to pay for not being from the right Arab clans.
> 
> Stay ignorant.  What else is there for you to do?
Click to expand...

You only give the Israeli propaganda half of the story. For example:

Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.

Then Israel will brag about doing the Palestinians a favor by allowing them to work in Israeli greenhouses.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.



Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
Click to expand...


Exactly what Gaza greenhouses were going to be bulldozed?
Photos please.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  So this is all stuff that happened years ago before the disengagement.  No longer relevant to bring up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Richard Landes, Associate Professor of History at Boston University, held a live webinar for WJC about the way Palestinians create anti-Israel propaganda and disguise it as legitimate news. This is not journalism, it's "lethal reporting".

PALLYWOOD: Lethal Media in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of Groups Praise UC-Irvine for Disciplining Notorious Anti-Israel Group SJP, Prioritizing Free Speech and Student Safety


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Dozens of Groups Praise UC-Irvine for Disciplining Notorious Anti-Israel Group SJP, Prioritizing Free Speech and Student Safety


Cool, I think disruptions are out of place and counter productive.

Outside protests are fine. Signs and banners inside, as long as they do not block the view of the presentation, are fine.

Israel does not have a case. Let them spew all they want.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And that gets us to the core difference between guilt and shame: The shamed want nothing so much as to divest themselves of their shame, and if those onto whom they wish to shift the shame are also responsible for one’s shaming (as in “Europe will never forgive the Jews for the Holocaust“), then so much the better. Hence the Europeans with their global shame for the Holocaust, and the Arabs with their global shame for their massive civilizational failure, which is symbolized in their own eyes in their failure to strangle infant Israel in its cradle—both share a special supersessionist, shame-driven, eagerness to degrade Israel in order that the “Jewish State’s” shame will replace their own.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: Shame Divestment: Europe's adoption of the Israeli-Nazi/Palestinian-Jew replacement narrative - by Richard Landes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain, Belgium and Germany devote resources, energy and attention to Israeli affairs that do not concern them. The German government has even funded a study that deals with the level of Jewish studies in Jewish schools in Israel!

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/analysis/smells-like-european-colonialism-in-israel/2017/09/14/


----------



## Sixties Fan

I don't know exactly how Muslims officially become "martyrs," but in general Hamas issued statements - sometimes even after fatal car accidents - declaring and praying that Allah accepts them as martyrs.

(full article and photo online)

Two Hamas terrorists dead in two tunnel collapses. Pass the candy! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what Gaza greenhouses were going to be bulldozed?
> Photos please.
Click to expand...

*Archive28 October 2003*

Activists say this is an intentional tactic on part of the Israeli military who hope its construction will go unnoticed. The wall began in agricultural areas in eastern Rafah, where several acres of agricultural land, including olive and citrus groves and greenhouses, were demolished.

Wall that breaks Rafah's heart
--------------------
 Over the period under study, 1 July 2002 – 31 March 2003, Israeli occupying forces razed approximately 3135.6 donums of Palestinian agricultural land and destroyed 357 irrigation networks, 102 wells, 65 greenhouses and 46 water pumps.

http://www.pchrgaza.org/files/Reports/English/sweepingland9.htm


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  So this is all stuff that happened years ago before the disengagement.  No longer relevant to bring up.
Click to expand...

This is still applicable today. It is in the response to Israeli bullshit about providing jobs for Palestinians.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy



The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to make them live under self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer.


----------



## Eloy

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what Gaza greenhouses were going to be bulldozed?
> Photos please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Archive28 October 2003*
> 
> Activists say this is an intentional tactic on part of the Israeli military who hope its construction will go unnoticed. The wall began in agricultural areas in eastern Rafah, where several acres of agricultural land, including olive and citrus groves and greenhouses, were demolished.
> 
> Wall that breaks Rafah's heart
> --------------------
> Over the period under study, 1 July 2002 – 31 March 2003, Israeli occupying forces razed approximately 3135.6 donums of Palestinian agricultural land and destroyed 357 irrigation networks, 102 wells, 65 greenhouses and 46 water pumps.
> 
> http://www.pchrgaza.org/files/Reports/English/sweepingland9.htm
Click to expand...

What the Israelis have done and continue to do to the indigenous Palestinian people is manifestly criminal and the proof of it in their own faces as well as the civilized world's. When this has to be argued then you are talking to a concrete wall.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> What the Israelis have done and continue to do to the indigenous Palestinian people is manifestly criminal and the proof of it in their own faces as well as the civilized world's. When this has to be argued then you are talking to a concrete wall.




Right?!  I mean, how DARE Israel defend itself from an Intifada!  The NERVE!  The HORROR!


----------



## Shusha

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to make them live under self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer.
Click to expand...


Why isn't Israel doing this?  I mean, Israel is evil and criminal, right?  Why aren't they "punishing" the Palestinians with self-determination?


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to make them live under self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why isn't Israel doing this?  I mean, Israel is evil and criminal, right?  Why aren't they "punishing" the Palestinians with self-determination?
Click to expand...

Because they want  control, maybe it's not just an israeli thing, more of a jewish trait, they crave control and on someone else's dime


----------



## Sixties Fan

Final crewman from Operation Magic Carpet recounts heroic life-saving mission


----------



## fanger




----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is three years before Hamas won the elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  So this is all stuff that happened years ago before the disengagement.  No longer relevant to bring up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is still applicable today. It is in the response to Israeli bullshit about providing jobs for Palestinians.
Click to expand...


What have you got against Palestinians?  Why do wish them unemployment & starvation?  Oh well, just Palestinian mentality I guess.


Victory for BDS as SodaStream’s last Palestinian workers lose their jobs


----------



## fanger

What have you got against negros? Why do wish them unemployment & starvation? Oh well, just negro mentality I guess.
Slavery Abolition Act 1833 - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> Netanyahu: Argentina has gone from hostility to friendship with Israel


Another BDS victory!


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Comes to the Aid of the Faltering Palestinian Economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to make them live under self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why isn't Israel doing this?  I mean, Israel is evil and criminal, right?  Why aren't they "punishing" the Palestinians with self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want  control, maybe it's not just an israeli thing, more of a jewish trait, they crave control and on someone else's dime
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true IslamoNazi.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet SOAS is just an example of what can and will happen, wherever the perfect storm is created. Anti-Zionist activists, funding and the social and ethnic make-up of the students. Nobody has any interest in addressing the problem. At SOAS, Jews are not just a minority, they are a hunted minority. If you are Jewish with a soft spot for Israel you hide in the undergrowth or become prey. At a place like SOAS, which is so dependent on pacifying the mob, the Jews are left unprotected.

(full article online)

Why you shouldn't just shrug your shoulders at SOAS


----------



## fanger

*Israel’s Foreign Agents Don’t Register, Why Should Russia’s?*
The Department of Justice has ordered Russia’s U.S.-based RT news network to begin registering as Russian foreign agents under the 1938 Foreign Agents Registration Act. The law requires US-based agents of foreign principals to disclose financial information and activities in regular public filings overseen by a designated DOJ office. Over the years FARA has been amended to exclude bona fide news organizations. The Department of Justice order breaks a long period of unfettered access to the U.S. by foreign press agencies, many directly and indirectly financed by foreign governments.

Although RTs viewership in the United States is minuscule compared to major domestic broadcast and cable news outlets, over the years RT has made many enemies in Washington. The network’s slogan, "Question More," and financial resources allowed it to televise stories that US networks, under the perpetual threat of loss of "access" to newsmakers, boycotts and organized pressure campaigns, cannot. Nowhere was this more evident than RT’s relentless coverage of Israel and its US lobby. RT covered Benjamin Netanyahu’s connection to the Arnon Milchan nuclear trigger smuggling ring, the diversion of weapons grade uranium from a toxic plant in Pennsylvania to Israel, and details of a massive Israeli-lobby orchestratedpropaganda campaign in the United States. A FARA order could mean RT’s departure from the American scene. This could reduce the number of news packages on topics prohibited in America – located in the triple-digit channel nether-region of the cable lineup, but archived and well-viewed online with 2.2 million YouTube subscribers – to zero.

With new scrutiny of Russian activities following allegations of meddling in the U.S. electoral process, the FARA order should come as no surprise. The Department of Justice can be expected to deploy resources far in excess of the meager 9-person team working in the FARA department in order to finally "get Russia." However, RT could attempt to use the tactics of another FARA target – the Israel lobby – to avoid registering.

Israel’s Foreign Agents Don't Register, Why Should Russia's? - Antiwar.com Original


----------



## Sixties Fan

[UN resolutions against Israel and why they do exist]

The End of Human Rights at the U.N. — Panel was "Mother of All Rogues' Galleries" - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Roger Waters, Dishonesty Now!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [UN resolutions against Israel and why they do exist]
> 
> The End of Human Rights at the U.N. — Panel was "Mother of All Rogues' Galleries" - UN Watch


Sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.

So?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [UN resolutions against Israel and why they do exist]
> 
> The End of Human Rights at the U.N. — Panel was "Mother of All Rogues' Galleries" - UN Watch
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Another article tin man cannot understand and throws the ball to the other party.


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> *Israel’s Foreign Agents Don’t Register, Why Should Russia’s?*
> The Department of Justice has ordered Russia’s U.S.-based RT news network to begin registering as Russian foreign agents under the 1938 Foreign Agents Registration Act. The law requires US-based agents of foreign principals to disclose financial information and activities in regular public filings overseen by a designated DOJ office. Over the years FARA has been amended to exclude bona fide news organizations. The Department of Justice order breaks a long period of unfettered access to the U.S. by foreign press agencies, many directly and indirectly financed by foreign governments.
> 
> Although RTs viewership in the United States is minuscule compared to major domestic broadcast and cable news outlets, over the years RT has made many enemies in Washington. The network’s slogan, "Question More," and financial resources allowed it to televise stories that US networks, under the perpetual threat of loss of "access" to newsmakers, boycotts and organized pressure campaigns, cannot. Nowhere was this more evident than RT’s relentless coverage of Israel and its US lobby. RT covered Benjamin Netanyahu’s connection to the Arnon Milchan nuclear trigger smuggling ring, the diversion of weapons grade uranium from a toxic plant in Pennsylvania to Israel, and details of a massive Israeli-lobby orchestratedpropaganda campaign in the United States. A FARA order could mean RT’s departure from the American scene. This could reduce the number of news packages on topics prohibited in America – located in the triple-digit channel nether-region of the cable lineup, but archived and well-viewed online with 2.2 million YouTube subscribers – to zero.
> 
> With new scrutiny of Russian activities following allegations of meddling in the U.S. electoral process, the FARA order should come as no surprise. The Department of Justice can be expected to deploy resources far in excess of the meager 9-person team working in the FARA department in order to finally "get Russia." However, RT could attempt to use the tactics of another FARA target – the Israel lobby – to avoid registering.
> 
> Israel’s Foreign Agents Don't Register, Why Should Russia's? - Antiwar.com Original


Why Spain is standing up to BDS — for now


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> *Israel’s Foreign Agents Don’t Register, Why Should Russia’s?*
> The Department of Justice has ordered Russia’s U.S.-based RT news network to begin registering as Russian foreign agents under the 1938 Foreign Agents Registration Act. The law requires US-based agents of foreign principals to disclose financial information and activities in regular public filings overseen by a designated DOJ office. Over the years FARA has been amended to exclude bona fide news organizations. The Department of Justice order breaks a long period of unfettered access to the U.S. by foreign press agencies, many directly and indirectly financed by foreign governments.
> 
> Although RTs viewership in the United States is minuscule compared to major domestic broadcast and cable news outlets, over the years RT has made many enemies in Washington. The network’s slogan, "Question More," and financial resources allowed it to televise stories that US networks, under the perpetual threat of loss of "access" to newsmakers, boycotts and organized pressure campaigns, cannot. Nowhere was this more evident than RT’s relentless coverage of Israel and its US lobby. RT covered Benjamin Netanyahu’s connection to the Arnon Milchan nuclear trigger smuggling ring, the diversion of weapons grade uranium from a toxic plant in Pennsylvania to Israel, and details of a massive Israeli-lobby orchestratedpropaganda campaign in the United States. A FARA order could mean RT’s departure from the American scene. This could reduce the number of news packages on topics prohibited in America – located in the triple-digit channel nether-region of the cable lineup, but archived and well-viewed online with 2.2 million YouTube subscribers – to zero.
> 
> With new scrutiny of Russian activities following allegations of meddling in the U.S. electoral process, the FARA order should come as no surprise. The Department of Justice can be expected to deploy resources far in excess of the meager 9-person team working in the FARA department in order to finally "get Russia." However, RT could attempt to use the tactics of another FARA target – the Israel lobby – to avoid registering.
> 
> Israel’s Foreign Agents Don't Register, Why Should Russia's? - Antiwar.com Original



Dang, this must really hurt. Why the Jews, but not you Paleshitian Muslims?  Is there a reason the Spanish prefer the Jews?  Time to get the F out?

Rights of return: Spain, Jews and the Palestinians

Spain has further opened its doors to the descendants of Jews expelled from its land half a millennium ago – though the actual application process remains as mysterious as alchemy.

It is welcome that Spain is striving to right a historical wrong. However, what is overlooked in Spain’s public atonement is that it was not only Jews who were expelled during the Reconquista and the subsequent Inquisition, but also an untold number of Muslims.

A decade or so after the fall of Granada and the expulsion of the Jews who refused to embrace Christianity, Muslims were given the option either to convert or leave. But even the converts, known as Moriscos, were forced out a century later.

This omission has caused some anger among North African Muslims. Jamal Bin Ammar al-Ahmar, an Algerian professor at the Ferhat Abbas University in Sétif, was outraged by “the injustice inflicted on the Muslim population of Andalusia who are still suffering in the diaspora in exile since 1492."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s Foreign Agents Don’t Register, Why Should Russia’s?*
> The Department of Justice has ordered Russia’s U.S.-based RT news network to begin registering as Russian foreign agents under the 1938 Foreign Agents Registration Act. The law requires US-based agents of foreign principals to disclose financial information and activities in regular public filings overseen by a designated DOJ office. Over the years FARA has been amended to exclude bona fide news organizations. The Department of Justice order breaks a long period of unfettered access to the U.S. by foreign press agencies, many directly and indirectly financed by foreign governments.
> 
> Although RTs viewership in the United States is minuscule compared to major domestic broadcast and cable news outlets, over the years RT has made many enemies in Washington. The network’s slogan, "Question More," and financial resources allowed it to televise stories that US networks, under the perpetual threat of loss of "access" to newsmakers, boycotts and organized pressure campaigns, cannot. Nowhere was this more evident than RT’s relentless coverage of Israel and its US lobby. RT covered Benjamin Netanyahu’s connection to the Arnon Milchan nuclear trigger smuggling ring, the diversion of weapons grade uranium from a toxic plant in Pennsylvania to Israel, and details of a massive Israeli-lobby orchestratedpropaganda campaign in the United States. A FARA order could mean RT’s departure from the American scene. This could reduce the number of news packages on topics prohibited in America – located in the triple-digit channel nether-region of the cable lineup, but archived and well-viewed online with 2.2 million YouTube subscribers – to zero.
> 
> With new scrutiny of Russian activities following allegations of meddling in the U.S. electoral process, the FARA order should come as no surprise. The Department of Justice can be expected to deploy resources far in excess of the meager 9-person team working in the FARA department in order to finally "get Russia." However, RT could attempt to use the tactics of another FARA target – the Israel lobby – to avoid registering.
> 
> Israel’s Foreign Agents Don't Register, Why Should Russia's? - Antiwar.com Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, this must really hurt. Why the Jews, but not you Paleshitian Muslims?  Is there a reason the Spanish prefer the Jews?  Time to get the F out?
> 
> Rights of return: Spain, Jews and the Palestinians
> 
> Spain has further opened its doors to the descendants of Jews expelled from its land half a millennium ago – though the actual application process remains as mysterious as alchemy.
> 
> It is welcome that Spain is striving to right a historical wrong. However, what is overlooked in Spain’s public atonement is that it was not only Jews who were expelled during the Reconquista and the subsequent Inquisition, but also an untold number of Muslims.
> 
> A decade or so after the fall of Granada and the expulsion of the Jews who refused to embrace Christianity, Muslims were given the option either to convert or leave. But even the converts, known as Moriscos, were forced out a century later.
> 
> This omission has caused some anger among North African Muslims. Jamal Bin Ammar al-Ahmar, an Algerian professor at the Ferhat Abbas University in Sétif, was outraged by “the injustice inflicted on the Muslim population of Andalusia who are still suffering in the diaspora in exile since 1492."
Click to expand...


Sure, Muslims who invaded Spain and took over the southern part of the country and colonized it, should be accorded the same right as Jews, who did not invade and colonize, but had simply immigrated and were an integral part of the country and helped it prosper for many centuries - they are one and the same.

Jews did not miss Spain.
Some Muslims crow about reconquering Andalusia, as well as all the other parts in Europe the Moors or the Ottomans once conquered.

One and the same for sure


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Arrogance Costs Lives | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

This is very good.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

The Strengthening Relationship Between India and Israel Will Greatly Benefit Both Parties


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> European Arrogance Costs Lives | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> European Arrogance Costs Lives | HonestReporting
Click to expand...


Sure !!!!!

The Jews attacking the British in 1947 on traditional ancient Land of Israel, who would not leave the Mandate for Palestine as they wanted the territory to be part of the British Empire, is the VERY SAME THING as Muslims attacking London to murder innocent civilians because they want to make the UK cave to their rule.

Drum role please !!!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Island kingdom first Arab country to give Jewish woman diplomatic posting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kurds, however, have a long history of connections to Israel, both when Jews lived in Kurdistan before the foundation of Israel and after, when Israel sent clandestine assistance to Kurds resisting Iraqi oppression. In recent years Israeli politicians have increasingly expressed open support for Kurds. In conversations I’ve had with Kurdish soldiers, politicians and locals, they generally see Israel and their people as facing the same enemies, whether it is Saddam Hussein’s genocide in the 1980s or Islamist extremism such as ISIS more recently. Today Iran and its Shia militias across the region threaten Kurds and Israel.

(full article online)

IN PICTURES: Kurds are flying Israeli flags at independence rallies


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Despite all the threats, I decided to perform, and received enthusiastic applause from the audience, who supported me and encouraged me to return to Morocco and perform. I am a singer. I know that I needed security guards, but the audience loved me and made me feel at home."

(full article online)

Riots as Israeli singer attends Morocco music festival


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> Kurds, however, have a long history of connections to Israel, both when Jews lived in Kurdistan before the foundation of Israel and after, when Israel sent clandestine assistance to Kurds resisting Iraqi oppression. In recent years Israeli politicians have increasingly expressed open support for Kurds. In conversations I’ve had with Kurdish soldiers, politicians and locals, they generally see Israel and their people as facing the same enemies, whether it is Saddam Hussein’s genocide in the 1980s or Islamist extremism such as ISIS more recently. Today Iran and its Shia militias across the region threaten Kurds and Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> IN PICTURES: Kurds are flying Israeli flags at independence rallies


Kurds provided safe haven for Jews who were escaping the Arab Muslim pogroms.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/his...tes-as-air-force-combat-navigator/2017/09/17/


----------



## Sixties Fan

"....Therefore, the Sephardim must adhere to this reality. They must exercise their masters over the Palestinians, so that the Palestinians remain oppressed as a guarantee for their survival as masters. Therefore, they are among the greatest opponents of the two-state solution or the end of the occupation !!"

-------
 Of course, it has nothing to do with the fact that Sephardic Jews escaped Arab countries where they were being persecuted and understand a thing or two first-hand about Arab antisemitism. It couldn't possibly be that they understand the Arab mentality and that they know exactly the games being played by Palestinians to appear "peaceful" to credulous Westerners who want to believe that everyone thinks the same way.

Jews from Arab countries know better.

(full article online)

Palestinians "explain" why Jews from Arab countries hate Palestinians  more than Ashkenazic Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Take and take and take some more......and then take some more.....Islamic philosophy]

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...gestures-to-palestinian-authority/2017/09/17/


----------



## MJB12741

Once Again, Israeli Discoveries Promise Medical Breakthrough


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Sunday, September 17, 2017 Observation: No Free Ride For Mahmoud Abbas - "Unity Government" Must Clear Out Gaza Weapons


----------



## MJB12741

Lets hear it for Palestinian leadership.

Challenging Hamas, Palestinian Authority Cuts Electricity Payments for Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well. 

And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.

(full article online)

The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Looking into the gaping maw of theocratic totalitarianism / islamic fear societies is just as unpleasant as you might have thought.

Palestinians Imprison Journalists for Exposing Corruption

*Palestinians Imprison Journalists for Exposing Corruption*
*by Khaled Abu Toameh
September 18, 2017 at 5:00 am*

Harb's ordeal began in June 2016, when she published an investigative report that disclosed how Hamas and the Palestinian Authority (PA) were using medical care to blackmail Palestinian patients. Her report exposed how some physicians and Hamas and PA officials were demanding bribes in return for issuing permits to patients to leave the Gaza Strip for medical treatment in Israel, the West Bank and Arab and Western countries. Those who cannot afford to pay the bribes are left to die in understaffed and under equipped Palestinian hospitals.


Instead of launching an investigation against those involved in the corruption scandal, Hamas chose to punish the journalist who revealed how patients were being mistreated and abused by senior health officials.


----------



## Hollie

Nothing like a good fatwa to rile the islamic-rabble.

Fatwa against Muslims studying Israeli curriculum

Ramallah: Jerusalem’s top Imam, Shaikh Ekrima Sabri, has issued a fatwa (religious pronouncement) against studying the Israeli curriculum in occupied East Jerusalem, stating that Muslim families who send their children to schools that teach the Jewish syllabus are sinners.







Shaikh Sabri, who heads the Supreme Muslim Council in occupied East Jerusalem, says that learning the curriculum imposed by the Israeli occupation authorities runs totally contrary to Islamic teachings and regulations.

Shaikh Sabri said parents should be aware of the dangers posed by the Israeli educational agenda to current and future generations of Palestinian Muslims. “The Israeli curriculum is strictly against our traditions, customs, history, religion, legacy, civilisation and values,” he told Gulf News in an exclusive interview.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One important mechanism for this protection of human rights abuses is the so-called “Like-Minded Group,” consisting usually of Algeria, Bangladesh, Belarus, Bhutan, China, Cuba, Egypt, India, Indonesia, Iran, Malaysia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, the Philippines, Russia, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Syria, Venezuela, Vietnam, and Zimbabwe. As a superb new Human Rights Watch report on China’s own abuses of the UN system, entitled _The Costs of International Advocacy_, states:

These countries have demonstrated political solidarity in the [Security] Council and have worked together to weaken the universality of human rights standards and resist the Council’s ability to adopt country-specific approaches. They have shielded repressive governments from scrutiny by filling speakers’ lists with promoters of these countries’ human rights records during Universal Periodic Reviews, and giving uncritical statements from friendly governments and Government-Organized NGOs (GONGOs).

(full article online)

“Like-Minded” Dictatorships and the United Nations


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All about being Muslim and wanting territory back, nothing to do with the Palestinians and their right to a State]

Despite saber-rattling from Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah, most analysts believe the group is both deterred by the threat of Israeli military response and too weakened by fighting in Syria alongside regime forces to mount an offensive against Israel. But with Iran and Iranian-backed militias gaining a foothold in Syria, including near Israel’s border, tensions have ramped up amid concerns the group may actually be bolstered, with new rocket capabilities provided by Tehran.

“All the tactics have changed and there are new surprises now that will shock the Israelis,” one fighter told NBC. “The atmosphere with the guys is very relaxed. We’re happy and we have high morale. We just want one word so we can go in, fight them and kill them.”

(full article online)

Hezbollah fighters filmed near Israeli border raring for battle


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/09/...ves-100-effective-in-preventing-infiltration/


----------



## Sixties Fan

First US military base in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
Click to expand...


Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?  
Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.

Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
Click to expand...

Where has he harmed anyone?


----------



## fanger




----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


>



LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he harmed anyone?
Click to expand...


Where did Hitler harm anyone with his speeches against Jews?
Remember, he did not kill ONE Jew himself.
So, where was the harm?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Hitler harm anyone with his speeches against Jews?
> Remember, he did not kill ONE Jew himself.
> So, where was the harm?
Click to expand...

Off topic deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Salaita’s been on a roller coaster ride since being hired to join the faculty of the Native American Studies department at University of Illinois (despite having no qualifications for the job), followed by his u  n-hiring by school leaders unwilling to give lifelong employment to someone advocating violence on Twitter, followed by a lawsuit and boycott of the university (which, among other things, destroyed the department he was going to join), followed by his decamping to American University of Beirut in Lebanon, followed by his being let go from that university as well.
> 
> And who is to blame for this string of disasters that have left him academically homeless (although not bereft of speaking gigs, it appears): the evil Jews (whoops!  I mean “Zionists”) whose power apparently extends to academic institutions in nations at war with the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The reality of Technion-Cornell vs. the rants of Steven Salaita (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Hitler harm anyone with his speeches against Jews?
> Remember, he did not kill ONE Jew himself.
> So, where was the harm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic deflection.
Click to expand...


BS on your part, deflection


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Steven Salaita case in detail. Steven Salaita starts @ 23:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Hitler harm anyone with his speeches against Jews?
> Remember, he did not kill ONE Jew himself.
> So, where was the harm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS on your part, deflection
Click to expand...

Says the guy whose whole life swirls around BS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who attack free speech for those who are pro America and pro Israel are crying that they are being denied free speech?
> Sorry, hate speech which is the kind which incites others to attack and harm Americans and Jews all over the world, in Universities, etc, etc.
> 
> Let us all cry for Mr. Salaita.  A HERO in tin's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Where has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Hitler harm anyone with his speeches against Jews?
> Remember, he did not kill ONE Jew himself.
> So, where was the harm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS on your part, deflection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy whose whole life swirls around BS.
Click to expand...


I would go and talk to Jesus, if I were you.
Ignorance is no excuse for your lies.
"Thou shalt not lie", especially against HIS people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I posted before that the Arab leaders do not care about their poor citizens or residents. Unfortunately, that seems to be the case of too many Syrians and other refugees who have found their way to Europe.  What to do?  They do not want to take care of their Arab fellowmen, like the Palestinians, now many more are lost not being able to find a country which will let them have a normal life.  It was never this way before 100 years ago.
When will the world wake up about both people, and take care of them as they do with any other refugees?  ]

Hello Refugees! | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Hollie

While the West continues to shower the Islamic terrorists in fatah and Hamas with infidel welfare dollars, behind them, in ski masks, are Hizbollocks, the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, Islamic Jihad and other Islamic terrorist sympathizers and organizations. The Islamic terrorists who manage these groups are the same misfits who persuade children to strap a bomb to their body in a short life spent learning to destroy themselves. 

These Islamic misfits have never hid their intention of redrawing the map of the Middle East as exclusively Islamist. While I don't see a chance in hell of these two competing tribes of 7th century misfits cobbling together a lasting government, it might be fun to watch these idiots pick where they left off and get back to unfinished business left as a result of their 2006 civil war. 



Fatah Spokesman: Fatah will never recognize Israel - PMW Bulletins






PMW Bulletins
Fatah Spokesman: Fatah will never recognize Israel
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 


*Fatah spokesman to Hamas: *
*Don't recognize Israel;  
Fatah doesn't and never will*

*"The armed resistance, popular resistance, 
and everything is also legitimate"* 

Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Fatah and Hamas announced yesterday that they are moving ahead towards Palestinian reconciliation and possible national elections. While the international community is waiting to see the final terms of a Palestinian unity agreement, the fundamental messages of non-recognition of Israel and support for the use of terror against Israel are principles that Fatah and Hamas already agree upon.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> While the West continues to shower the Islamic terrorists in fatah and Hamas with infidel welfare dollars, behind them, in ski masks, are Hizbollocks, the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, Islamic Jihad and other Islamic terrorist sympathizers and organizations. The Islamic terrorists who manage these groups are the same misfits who persuade children to strap a bomb to their body in a short life spent learning to destroy themselves.
> 
> These Islamic misfits have never hid their intention of redrawing the map of the Middle East as exclusively Islamist. While I don't see a chance in hell of these two competing tribes of 7th century misfits cobbling together a lasting government, it might be fun to watch these idiots pick where they left off and get back to unfinished business left as a result of their 2006 civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Spokesman: Fatah will never recognize Israel - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> Fatah Spokesman: Fatah will never recognize Israel
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> *Fatah spokesman to Hamas:
> Don't recognize Israel;
> Fatah doesn't and never will*
> 
> *"The armed resistance, popular resistance,
> and everything is also legitimate"*
> 
> Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Fatah and Hamas announced yesterday that they are moving ahead towards Palestinian reconciliation and possible national elections. While the international community is waiting to see the final terms of a Palestinian unity agreement, the fundamental messages of non-recognition of Israel and support for the use of terror against Israel are principles that Fatah and Hamas already agree upon.



There will never be a unity government between Hamas & Fatah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The story says "According to Ma'ariv, the settlers performed a Talmudic ritual inside the Ibrahimi Mosque and left the area this morning."

The "Talmudic ritual," of course, is praying. But that doesn't sound quite as sinister, does it?

Muslims always denied Jews from visiting this site when it was under Muslim rule. Even though they know quite well that Isaac and Jacob and their wives, interred there, have nothing to do with Islamic history besides the Koran claiming them as "prophets."

This wholesale theft of an entire history seems a bit more serious than Israelis saying falafel is their national dish. But there are more articles about how Israel's supposed "cultural appropriation" than Muslim theft and attempted theft.

(full article online)

Remember, Muslims want to take away ALL Jewish holy sites ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Hezbollah, occupying one Arab country at a time, while they prepare to attack Israel.  Not for the "Palestinian's sake" ]

Hezbollah: Without Us, the Lebanese Army is Nothing


----------



## fanger

Hezbollah exists to keep israel out of Lebanon, they won't invade israel unless provoked


----------



## fanger

*Israel holds largest military drill in 20 years ‘simulating war’ with Hezbollah*
The Israel Defence Forces (IDF) has deployed thousands of air, sea and land personnel to the Lebanese border for its biggest military drill in almost two decades, a show of strength designed to intimate Hezbollah and Iran even as their power grows in neighbouring Syria. 
Beginning Monday night, soldiers and reservists are simulating a 10-day-long war with the Lebanese militant group to prepare for “preserving the current stability in the northern sector”, a military official said, as well as “scenarios we’ll be facing in the next confrontation with Hezbollah”.

The ‘Or Hadagan’ or ‘Light of the Grain’ drill - which has taken 18 months to plan - will utilise fighter planes, ships, submarines, drones, cyber and canine units and Israel’s missile defence system. Two field hospitals and trucks and helicopters for evacuating casualties will also be set up.






Elite units will also practice disarming bombs and locating and fighting in the tunnels Hezbollah is believed to have dug in south Lebanon.

The exercise will begin with small border skirmishes and escalate into a full-scale war - with the ultimate aim of permanently vanquishing the Lebanese opponents. Soldiers playing the role of the enemy will don Hezbollah’s signature yellow and green flag and guerilla-style uniforms as well as fake weapons and explosive vests. 
Israel holding biggest military drill in 20 years to ‘simulate war’ with Hezbollah

of course the Lebanese will monitor these drills up close


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> *Israel holds largest military drill in 20 years ‘simulating war’ with Hezbollah*
> The Israel Defence Forces (IDF) has deployed thousands of air, sea and land personnel to the Lebanese border for its biggest military drill in almost two decades, a show of strength designed to intimate Hezbollah and Iran even as their power grows in neighbouring Syria.
> Beginning Monday night, soldiers and reservists are simulating a 10-day-long war with the Lebanese militant group to prepare for “preserving the current stability in the northern sector”, a military official said, as well as “scenarios we’ll be facing in the next confrontation with Hezbollah”.
> 
> The ‘Or Hadagan’ or ‘Light of the Grain’ drill - which has taken 18 months to plan - will utilise fighter planes, ships, submarines, drones, cyber and canine units and Israel’s missile defence system. Two field hospitals and trucks and helicopters for evacuating casualties will also be set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite units will also practice disarming bombs and locating and fighting in the tunnels Hezbollah is believed to have dug in south Lebanon.
> 
> The exercise will begin with small border skirmishes and escalate into a full-scale war - with the ultimate aim of permanently vanquishing the Lebanese opponents. Soldiers playing the role of the enemy will don Hezbollah’s signature yellow and green flag and guerilla-style uniforms as well as fake weapons and explosive vests.
> Israel holding biggest military drill in 20 years to ‘simulate war’ with Hezbollah
> 
> of course the Lebanese will monitor these drills up close



Hmm!  Israel preparing to go to war with Hezbollah.  Thanks for the great news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Professors on the Left and Right Are Going After BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Oh, my.....they are not getting their way.....so lets get violent they say  

New Report: Anti-Israel BDS Campaigns Drop by 40 Percent on US Campuses in Past Year, but Are Turning Increasingly Aggressive


----------



## Sixties Fan

The tortured prisoners that @HRW and @Amnesty don't care about ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

*Torture, Israeli-style - as Described by the Interrogators Themselves*

For years, the Israeli establishment has tried to conceal what happens in interrogation rooms. When interrogators use torture – or “special means,” to use the establishment’s term – the concealment efforts are redoubled. Even when testimony of torture reaches the public, the system does everything it can to leave the interrogators’ role in darkness, including signing lenient plea bargains with suspects who were tortured to ensure that the conspiracy of silence remains unbroken.
People who have undergone interrogation have described various methods, from interrogators screaming in their ear, to blows, to being forced into painful positions for long periods. To date, however, all these descriptions have come from the complainants.
But recently, a conversation among interrogators in the presence of several witnesses provided a chance to hear from the interrogators themselves about the kinds of torture used in major cases, who approved it and what information it produced.
Torture, Israeli-style - as described by the interrogators themselves


----------



## fanger

Israel Tortures Palestinian Children, Amnesty Report Says
Israel engaged in extensive human rights violations in 2016, including detaining or continuing to imprison thousands of Palestinians without charges or trial, torturing many of those held in custody, promoting illegal settlements in the West Bank and severely hampering the movement of Palestinians, according to the Amnesty International Annual Report, published on Wednesday.
The report found that among those tortured and detained under administrative orders were also children. Methods of torture included beatings, painful shackling and sleep deprivation. Among 110 Palestinians killed last year by Israeli forces, the report charged, some posed no threat to life and thus were shot unlawfully.
Israel tortures Palestinian children, Amnesty report says


----------



## fanger

Oy Vay! a free film


----------



## Sixties Fan

The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel


No, the objective's             are to present facts which will of course cause israel to be defamed by it's actions

israel could end BDS anytime it want's to stop the blockade and offer equal rights


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel
> 
> 
> 
> No, the objective's             are to present facts which will of course cause israel to be defamed by it's actions
> 
> israel could end BDS anytime it want's to stop the blockade and offer equal rights
Click to expand...


LOL, you are so ignorant. 

Do not stay that way.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel
> 
> 
> 
> No, the objective's             are to present facts which will of course cause israel to be defamed by it's actions
> 
> israel could end BDS anytime it want's to stop the blockade and offer equal rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you are so ignorant.
> 
> Do not stay that way.
Click to expand...

Enlighten us with your opinion


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s Remarks to 72nd UN General Assembly (With Transcript of Full Text) | The Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 29 Elul 5777 – September 19, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## fanger




----------



## fanger

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel
> 
> 
> 
> No, the objective's             are to present facts which will of course cause israel to be defamed by it's actions
> 
> israel could end BDS anytime it want's to stop the blockade and offer equal rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you are so ignorant.
> 
> Do not stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten us with your opinion
Click to expand...

Did you not want to reply?


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


>



Funny, funny, funny.  Here we have Rouhani talking about "restoring the rights & Human dignity of the people of Iran."  Gosh I wonder what the indigenous Persian Zoroastrians think about his speech?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Tel Aviv gig, Pretenders’ Hynde waves Israeli flag, sings for cows


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas says 'no space left for Palestine' because of Israeli settlements


----------



## Sixties Fan

The top ten Jewish moments of the year!


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Mark Twain’s Israel Tour 150 Years Ago Gave Rise to Fulfillment of Jeremiah’s Prophecy


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Exodus to Munich: A Response to Forest Rain  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Is Thomas Suarez a real person or a Pen Name?  There is no biography or any kind of information on this author despite the fact that he has written a few books.  No photos, nothing.
Anyone here has any idea on how to find the information on him? ]

Alongside Jonathan Hoffman, I spent part of the summer inside the National Archives at Kew, checking some of the sources that Thomas Suarez had used to build his argument for the book ‘State of Terror’. The findings were inexcusable. Suarez distorted the documents to such a degree that history was unrecognisable.

At times Suarez had simply inverted the meaning of a document. At others, I felt we were looking at entirely different files. From the perspective of someone who respects historicity and spends much time sewing together the complex tapestry of historical context, Thomas Suarez is an academic charlatan.

Recently, Thomas Suarez has been spreading his hate-filled mythical tale in the United States. He also found time to respond to the report. What an empty response it was.

Thomas Suarez, an academic charlatan. State of Terror is hateful fiction


I found this review on Amazon by Jonathan Hoffman:
(needless to say, either all other reviewers have never been to Israel, know anything about what happened before 1948, or are simply uncaring of the Jewish Nation)

Amazon.com: Customer reviews: State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel

So, I will ask again as I did not find anything on him.

WHO IS  Thomas Suarez?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Had the weapons gotten through to PA President Yasser Arafat, he could have targeted larger Israeli cities with rockets, changing the entire balance of history.

(full article online)


When Israeli intel, CIA caught mega-arms boat and changed history


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The objectives of the flotillas are to defame Israel
> 
> 
> 
> No, the objective's             are to present facts which will of course cause israel to be defamed by it's actions
> 
> israel could end BDS anytime it want's to stop the blockade and offer equal rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you are so ignorant.
> 
> Do not stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten us with your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not want to reply?
Click to expand...


Sooooo Sorry!  I have not been reading your posts.

Lets see.  Israel stops the blockade started because Hamas started firing rockets into Israel after 2007, in order to stop Hamas from acquiring any worse weapons which could be fired into Israel and kill even more civilians than they have and destroy even more buildings, etc than they have so far.  Luckily not many.

One does not offer "equal rights" to those committed in destroying your country, Israel, and killing all the citizens in it just because they are Jews.

It is written in the Hamas Charter.
It was a dream of Al Husseini.

Israel and most Jews REFUSE to help these barbarians turn their dream into reality.

Fine, do not like the reply.  Expect "equal rights".

I think Israel needs to have the equal right to destroy Hamas and put an end to the nightmare Hamas created since 2007 and FREE the People of Gaza for a better future without their barbaric leaders.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian-Canadian Writer Said Shoaib: 'Our Conflict With Israel Is Mostly Religious' – Otherwise We'd Be Treating Iran Like We Treat Israel; Only Muslims Take Pride In 'Their Colonialist Crimes'; 'The Reforms In The Jewish Religion Improved It'


----------



## Sixties Fan

During interviews in the early to mid 2000s, Buttu claimed (on several media outlets) that “between the period of 1997 until the year 2000 there wasn’t a single Israeli who died of a suicide bombing inside Israel”.  However, as CAMERA revealed at the time, 24 Israeli civilians were killed in six separate Palestinian suicide attacks during that period.

During the 2009-09 Israeli war with Hamas, Buttu bizarrely alleged, during interviews on CNN and Fox News, that rockets fired from Gaza “do not have explosive heads.” In fact, Palestinian rockets carried between 9-18 kilograms of explosives.  

At a Harvard conference in 2012, she repeated the lie about ‘rockets without explosive heads’ and added another one, claiming that “there weren’t any grad rockets fired in 2008 and 2009.” Actually, as CAMERA revealed, dozens were fired.

(full article online)

Guardian op-ed by Diana Buttu claims Palestinians are arrested for ‘criticising Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kairos Palestine and the unholy crusade against Israel - The Boston Globe


----------



## Sixties Fan

UC-Irvine: Abetting Terrorism and Targeting Jews


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UC-Irvine: Abetting Terrorism and Targeting Jews


Israel is losing its Jews. Israel is losing its Christians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UC-Irvine: Abetting Terrorism and Targeting Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is losing its Jews. Israel is losing its Christians.
Click to expand...


Links!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wearing a 'Free Balochistan' T-shirt, the English Defense League founder describes the history of the beleaguered Balochistan, detailing the oppression he says the Baloch people have suffered from under Pakistan and noting the five major conflicts that were fought between Balochistan and Pakistan. According to Robinson, Pakistan benefits tremendously from Balochistan's natural resources while denying the proceeds to the native people.

(full article online)

'Free Palestine? Why not Balochistan?'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Wearing a 'Free Balochistan' T-shirt, the English Defense League founder describes the history of the beleaguered Balochistan, detailing the oppression he says the Baloch people have suffered from under Pakistan and noting the five major conflicts that were fought between Balochistan and Pakistan. According to Robinson, Pakistan benefits tremendously from Balochistan's natural resources while denying the proceeds to the native people.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 'Free Palestine? Why not Balochistan?'


Typical Israeli propaganda bullshit. Why do they single out Israel? They don't.

Huwaida Arraf (ISM and Free Gaza) and Radhika Sainath (Palestine Legal)

*US-Backed Bahraini Forces Deport 2 American Peace Activists Acting As Human Rights Observers*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a 'Free Balochistan' T-shirt, the English Defense League founder describes the history of the beleaguered Balochistan, detailing the oppression he says the Baloch people have suffered from under Pakistan and noting the five major conflicts that were fought between Balochistan and Pakistan. According to Robinson, Pakistan benefits tremendously from Balochistan's natural resources while denying the proceeds to the native people.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 'Free Palestine? Why not Balochistan?'
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli propaganda bullshit. Why do they single out Israel? They don't.
> 
> Huwaida Arraf (ISM and Free Gaza) and Radhika Sainath (Palestine Legal)
> 
> *US-Backed Bahraini Forces Deport 2 American Peace Activists Acting As Human Rights Observers*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Bahrain. They kill civilians and steal stuff.

Just like Israel.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Wearing a 'Free Balochistan' T-shirt, the English Defense League founder describes the history of the beleaguered Balochistan, detailing the oppression he says the Baloch people have suffered from under Pakistan and noting the five major conflicts that were fought between Balochistan and Pakistan. According to Robinson, Pakistan benefits tremendously from Balochistan's natural resources while denying the proceeds to the native people.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 'Free Palestine? Why not Balochistan?'



Oh yes.  Let us not forget Pakistan.  The country we give billions to so they could hide bin Laden on us Americans.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why would there be any Palestinian faces in the room? The author of the piece has, himself, acknowledged that none of the cycling will be going through any Palestinian areas. The only politics that are being laid bare are Abraham’s as he seeks to find way to turn the story into one concerning BDS and politics rather than sport.

(full article online)

Pedaling a BDS Narrative | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran is not happy about the idea of Arab peace with Israel. Al Alam quotes a Palestinian "analyst" named Shaker Zalloum (who is just a shill for Iran) as saying that the Saudi leaders are the same as the as "Jews of Khyber" who of course are the archetypes of the evil, lying Jew who deserves to be slaughtered in Muslim thought.


(full article online)

Iran upset that Saudis want Arabs to make peace with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does Israel Discriminate Against Arabs?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foundation Behind Antisemitic Site Funds Major Anti-Israel Sites & Personalities


----------



## Sixties Fan

Har Adar is a quiet little village just beyond the Green Line in an area that has rarely witnessed any tensions or violence. The gates to Har Adar were not about restricting Palestinian movement but allowing Palestinians to work in an Israeli community in an area characterized by peaceful relations. CNN‘s headline, however, refers to a “West Bank crossing.”

(full article online)

Har Adar Terror Attack: Headline Fails | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

n other words, when it is convenient for a particular purpose the BBC is perfectly happy to acknowledge both the existence and the scale of terrorism against Israelis. But when the corporation reports on (some of) those attacks in Israel, it deliberately refrains from describing them as terror because it is concerned about its own image and does “not wish to appear to be taking sides”.   

(fulll article online)

The BBC’s terror definition of convenience


----------



## Sixties Fan

A real newspaper would compile all these statistics. A newspaper with an anti-Jewish bias, however, would do exactly what Haaretz did.



(Not surprisingly, Arab media is republishing the Haaretz report as gleeful proof that Jews are constantly attacking Muslim holy sites - using this photo as representative of "Jews."While any attack is too many, 53 attacks over 8 years is about one every two months, which is hardly an epidemic.)

(full article online)

A textbook case of media bias that most people would miss ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[more information about the Arab who killed 3 Jews today. He worked for Jews, with Jews.  When will any of these Arabs turn against other Arabs, especially the PA which forces them to accept the reality they live in?]
----------

The terrorist, 37-year-old Beit Surik resident Nimer Mahmoud Ahmed Aljamal, had “significant personal and family problems,” Shin Bet internal security agency officials said, “including problems involving domestic violence.”

According to a report by _Kan_, Aljamal’s wife left him several weeks ago, moving to Jordan and leaving Aljamal to care for the couple’s four children.

Before Aljamal went on a murderous rampage at the entrance to Har Adar Tuesday, he penned a letter for his wife in which he called himself “a terrible husband” and alluded to his plans to carry out a terror attack on Israelis.

Report: Terrorist had history of domestic abuse


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab work permits do not prevent attacks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though we can speculate, we don't really know what the dead shooter's problems were. But if all or some of them were economic, he and the loathsome PA leadership under president-for-life Mahmoud Abbas have just solved them. 

As *Palestinian Media Watch* observes in a bulletin a few hours ago and as we have written extensively (click "*Rewards for Terror*" to view dozens of our posts on this painful subject), the Palestinian Authority pays salaries to terrorists and to families of dead attackers - "martyrs" in their terminology - as part of an incentive scheme that ensures the blood keeps flowing.
According to PA regulations, the murderer's family will immediately receive a 6,000 shekel grant and an additional 2,600 shekels each month for life, based on the following formula:  

1,400 shekels each month - base allowance;
400 shekels additional each month for each wife;
200 shekels additional each month for each child.
This terrorist had one wife and four children so his family will receive 2,600 shekel every month for life.The PA is perpetually broke, and always will be as long as there are foreign aid providers ready to respond to their malevolent pan-handling. The notorious PA *Rewards for Terror* scheme can only continue because of the willingness of the providers of foreign aid *to pretend not to know* about the payments scheme and its enabling role in the despicable culture of death the Abbas regime, and Arafat before him, stitched together to ensure the perpetuation of their people's misery and a steady stream of martyrs' funerals.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 26-Sep-17: At Har Adar's entrance, an Arab-on-Israeli shooter with problems and a solution


----------



## Sixties Fan

This article in Felesteen describes exactly what is so horrible with "normalization" - and is a great example of how the West fails miserably when we assume that everyone has the same hopes, aspirations and thought processes.

We don't.
---------
Normalization with the Zionist occupation is a psychological reflection of the state of defeat before the enemy. We are strengthened when we weaken and disappear when we rise, but normalization is the beginning of the break and the end of national sense of self. It is known that normalization will necessarily negate our right to liberation and freedom.

[Opposition to normalization is] still an important bulwark in the face of all attempts to erase the Arab consciousness of the nature of the enemy based on denial of the other, and draw him to economic dependence and political slavery, under the pressure of the media and international institutions with him.
----------
Anti-Zionism? Check.
Antisemitism? Check.
Anti-peace? Check.
Zero-sum mentality? Check.

But most important is that the Arabs are looking at BDS and similar efforts as a lost cause, and see the train of Israeli-Arab peace is nearly unstoppable,

(full article online)

Why Palestinians hate "normalization" with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"I don't think it is such a big deal," answers al-Mahdi. "The Palestinians themselves have normalized their relations with Israel.

"The Palestinian cause has delayed the progress of the Arab world, and has been exploited by the Arab regimes to oppress their peoples, under the guise of the struggle for the sake of Palestine. I believe that the Palestinians are handling their cause by themselves.

"Ask any Sudanese working in the Gulf or anywhere, and he will tell you that wherever he meets a Palestinian, that Palestinian feels nothing for him. He's immediately plotting how to get me fired from the company. They are ungrateful for the empathy they received from the Arab world."

Describing the Israelis, al-Mahdi says, "They have the moral values of Westerners. They operate scientifically. They have a democratic regime, their presidents stand trial and go to jail," and al-Mahdi laughs heartily at the very mention. "They have a transparent regime, whether you agree with them or not."

The interviewer, clearly entertained, chides, "You're not planning to get some Israeli companies here to develop citrus for us, are you?", and laughs.

Al-Mahdi answers, "Well, I think that technology has no nationality. You shouldn't care where you get that technology from."

(full article online)

Sudan Investment Minister candidly praises Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Some very interesting information about the relationship between Jews and Arabs]

After deadly attack by cleaner, some in Har Adar rethink Palestinian hires


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Does Israel Discriminate Against Arabs?


*Citizen Strangers Minority Rights in the State of Israel*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the past two weeks, Human Rights Watch suddenly discovered that Saudi Arabia officially supports bigotry against Jews, Christians, Shiites and others - something that was patently obvious for years.

(full article online)

Suddenly, @HRW discovers Saudi bigotry ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks


Work permits is an occupation thing.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Work permits is an occupation thing.
Click to expand...


Work permits are supposed to be a security thing.  They are obviously not working.  Time to level up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Work permits is an occupation thing.
Click to expand...


Sure work permits is an occupation thing.

Mexicans, Canadians, Europeans, etc, all of them can get work permits to work in the USA mainly because the USA OCCUPIES
their lands.

Isn't that how it works?

ONLY countries which are occupying other people's lands give work permits.

UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, etc give work permits because they are on "Occupied" land.

You post one asinine thing after another.

We simply cannot write your stuff at all.  Only you.

They are dying because people like you continue to feed and incite them to die for NOTHING.
Nothing but land they are not being allowed to live on like normal human beings because they are being used as weapons to kill others  FOR the land .


You have no shame, at all, as all of those Arabs who depend on jobs in Israel, or with Jews in Judea and Samaria would most certainly choose to have a good job with good people and which pays well, gives them a good living rather than play this stupid game the PA, Hamas and you play.

For the Arabs sake,  STOP.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Work permits is an occupation thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work permits are supposed to be a security thing.  They are obviously not working.  Time to level up.
Click to expand...

Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Work permits is an occupation thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure work permits is an occupation thing.
> 
> Mexicans, Canadians, Europeans, etc, all of them can get work permits to work in the USA mainly because the USA OCCUPIES
> their lands.
> 
> Isn't that how it works?
> 
> ONLY countries which are occupying other people's lands give work permits.
> 
> UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, etc give work permits because they are on "Occupied" land.
> 
> You post one asinine thing after another.
> 
> We simply cannot write your stuff at all.  Only you.
> 
> They are dying because people like you continue to feed and incite them to die for NOTHING.
> Nothing but land they are not being allowed to live on like normal human beings because they are being used as weapons to kill others  FOR the land .
> 
> 
> You have no shame, at all, as all of those Arabs who depend on jobs in Israel, or with Jews in Judea and Samaria would most certainly choose to have a good job with good people and which pays well, gives them a good living rather than play this stupid game the PA, Hamas and you play.
> 
> For the Arabs sake,  STOP.
Click to expand...

Of course you missed the point.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.



A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Israel Discriminate Against Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizen Strangers Minority Rights in the State of Israel*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


[A review on the book.  Why is it so one sided?  The Arab leaders are absolved, why? The idea of destroying Israel, even before it was recreated, and all the riots and 1936-39 war, where is it?  Does the author talk about it? Is she aware of the whole history?  Does she believe that Jews are colonizers from Europe, like the British or the French with no connection to the land?]

ByJ.J. Surbeckon November 22, 2014
Format: Kindle Edition
Funny, there is not a single comment about the UN Partition plan, its rejection by the Arabs, their following attack on Israel with the declared goal of destroying the nascent Jewish state, etc. In other words, I'm afraid what we have here is yet another pseudo-academic exercise exhonerating the Arabs from any responsibility for their fate, and blaming the Jews for everything that happened to them. The terminology used is so passé it's downright boring: colonialism, settlers, ethnic cleansing, etc... No need to buy the book. You know exactly what you'll get. One more work devoid of academic integrity and intellectual honesty. Next!

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Strangers-Palestinians-Stanford-Societies/dp/0804788006&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab work permits do not prevent attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Work permits is an occupation thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure work permits is an occupation thing.
> 
> Mexicans, Canadians, Europeans, etc, all of them can get work permits to work in the USA mainly because the USA OCCUPIES
> their lands.
> 
> Isn't that how it works?
> 
> ONLY countries which are occupying other people's lands give work permits.
> 
> UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, etc give work permits because they are on "Occupied" land.
> 
> You post one asinine thing after another.
> 
> We simply cannot write your stuff at all.  Only you.
> 
> They are dying because people like you continue to feed and incite them to die for NOTHING.
> Nothing but land they are not being allowed to live on like normal human beings because they are being used as weapons to kill others  FOR the land .
> 
> 
> You have no shame, at all, as all of those Arabs who depend on jobs in Israel, or with Jews in Judea and Samaria would most certainly choose to have a good job with good people and which pays well, gives them a good living rather than play this stupid game the PA, Hamas and you play.
> 
> For the Arabs sake,  STOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you missed the point.
Click to expand...


You have no points.  Only BS.  And this amazingly "cute" one sentences you like to sprinkle around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
Click to expand...

It has to keep everything it has stolen.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to keep everything it has stolen.
Click to expand...


IF the Palestinians have the "right" to resist the "occupation" of their lands then the Jewish people have the SAME right to resist the occupation of what was stolen from them.  

Its your stupid zero sum game again that there can only be one winner of the entire territory and that only one group has rights.  The problem with the zero sum game, for Palestinians, is that they are going to lose it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to keep everything it has stolen.
Click to expand...


Israel has to keep everything which has been stolen from it, by the Arab and European invaders.

It has already given up 77% of its land to Arab thieves, namely the Hashemites.
Gaza is also gone.

It will never give up on its rights to Judea and Samaria and ALL of Israel, no matter how many murderers the Arabs can fabricate on a daily basis.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to keep everything it has stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the Palestinians have the "right" to resist the "occupation" of their lands then the Jewish people have the SAME right to resist the occupation of what was stolen from them.
> 
> Its your stupid zero sum game again that there can only be one winner of the entire territory and that only one group has rights.  The problem with the zero sum game, for Palestinians, is that they are going to lose it.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, you and your Israeli talking points. Is there any proof that any of those Zionists ever owned any land in Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to keep everything it has stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the Palestinians have the "right" to resist the "occupation" of their lands then the Jewish people have the SAME right to resist the occupation of what was stolen from them.
> 
> Its your stupid zero sum game again that there can only be one winner of the entire territory and that only one group has rights.  The problem with the zero sum game, for Palestinians, is that they are going to lose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, you and your Israeli talking points. Is there any proof that any of those Zionists ever owned any land in Palestine?
Click to expand...


Pffft, Pfft, Pfft.....

It is not about owning land, it is about being the First Nations and indigenous people ON THAT LAND.

Most Arabs do not have any ownership on any of the land because most Arabs immigrated from the end of the 19th century looking for work offered by Jews.

Most Arabs did not own any land, because the few who did own any during the Ottoman time, were living outside of that land, and many sold what they had to the Jews.

So, YES, Jews, Zionists or not, did have proof of ownership of a lot of the land.

They bought the swamp land which was turned into Tel-Aviv.  They bought a lot of land Arabs/Muslims did not live on, or want to live on because it was deserts or swamps.

Pffft !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cultural agency's chief Irina Bokova accepts frieze of menorah being carted off by Romans as 'recognition of the strength of our partnership with Israel'

(full article online)

In unsubtle critique, Israel gifts UNESCO Arch of Titus replica


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mudar Zahran and the Right Wing Jewish Conspiracy (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A State has the obligation to defend its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to keep everything it has stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the Palestinians have the "right" to resist the "occupation" of their lands then the Jewish people have the SAME right to resist the occupation of what was stolen from them.
> 
> Its your stupid zero sum game again that there can only be one winner of the entire territory and that only one group has rights.  The problem with the zero sum game, for Palestinians, is that they are going to lose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, you and your Israeli talking points. Is there any proof that any of those Zionists ever owned any land in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft, Pfft, Pfft.....
> 
> It is not about owning land, it is about being the First Nations and indigenous people ON THAT LAND.
> 
> Most Arabs do not have any ownership on any of the land because most Arabs immigrated from the end of the 19th century looking for work offered by Jews.
> 
> Most Arabs did not own any land, because the few who did own any during the Ottoman time, were living outside of that land, and many sold what they had to the Jews.
> 
> So, YES, Jews, Zionists or not, did have proof of ownership of a lot of the land.
> 
> They bought the swamp land which was turned into Tel-Aviv.  They bought a lot of land Arabs/Muslims did not live on, or want to live on because it was deserts or swamps.
> 
> Pffft !!!!!
Click to expand...


Most Palestinians are just squatters with no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole, now for generations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Extremely Rare Pillar ‘From Temple Mount Itself’ Discovered Under Kotel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two of the victims of the Ha Adar attack were two security guards - civilians under international law. The injured person was a civilian. The other victim was a member of Israel's Border Police, which reports to the Israeli Police and not the IDF. Normally police are considered civilian although an argument could be made that the Border Police could be considered combatants under international law given some of their operations.

But clearly three of the four people shot were civilians and this was a terror attack.

Kuttab, of course, was informed of this - and refused to issue a correction.

(full article online)

Daoud Kuttab @daoudkuttab, award winning Palestinian journalist and academic, proves his ignorance ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

But it isn't only Shiites:

Many Sunnis also seem to favor closer ties. Political analyst Maher Abed Jawdah told Al-Monitor, “Even Iraqi Sunnis are in tune with Sunnis in Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the Gulf countries in establishing good relations with Israel, mainly because they are driven by the same hate toward Iranian Shiites, who are very hostile against Israel.”

(full article online)

Some Iraqis calling for closer relations with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Two of the victims of the Ha Adar attack were two security guards - civilians under international law. The injured person was a civilian. The other victim was a member of Israel's Border Police, which reports to the Israeli Police and not the IDF. Normally police are considered civilian although an argument could be made that the Border Police could be considered combatants under international law given some of their operations.
> 
> But clearly three of the four people shot were civilians and this was a terror attack.
> 
> Kuttab, of course, was informed of this - and refused to issue a correction.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Daoud Kuttab @daoudkuttab, award winning Palestinian journalist and academic, proves his ignorance ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


They were all just hired guns. Perhaps with different titles.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the victims of the Ha Adar attack were two security guards - civilians under international law. The injured person was a civilian. The other victim was a member of Israel's Border Police, which reports to the Israeli Police and not the IDF. Normally police are considered civilian although an argument could be made that the Border Police could be considered combatants under international law given some of their operations.
> 
> But clearly three of the four people shot were civilians and this was a terror attack.
> 
> Kuttab, of course, was informed of this - and refused to issue a correction.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Daoud Kuttab @daoudkuttab, award winning Palestinian journalist and academic, proves his ignorance ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> They were all just hired guns. Perhaps with different titles.
Click to expand...


Go take a nap


----------



## Sixties Fan

The dig revealed a Jewish settlement of several dozen residents, dating back to the First Temple period. It was later inhabited during the Persian period and expanded in the Hellenistic and Hasmonean periods, remaining in Jewish hands until the Roman era.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/his...iscovered-under-idf-training-base/2017/09/28/


----------



## Sixties Fan

In what turned out to be a timely announcement, dozens of bereaved families Sept. 26 unveiled a new organization that seeks to fight and deter terrorism in the Jewish state. On the same day, a Palestinian terrorist killed three Israelis in the community of Har Adar near Jerusalem.

The nascent nonprofit organization, Choosing Life, brings together more than 40 families who have lost relatives in the ongoing Palestinian terror wave that began in 2015. Since the so-called “knife intifada” began in September of that year, 58 people have been killed and nearly 1,000 have been wounded in hundreds of stabbings, shootings and vehicular attacks throughout Israel.

(full article online)

In timely launch, bereaved families introduce new group to combat terror in Israel


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> They were all just hired guns. Perhaps with different titles.



How quickly you dismiss your little god-worship of international law when its Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

US, others won’t honor Palestinian Interpol notices, top lawmaker says


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were all just hired guns. Perhaps with different titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly you dismiss your little god-worship of international law when its Jews.
Click to expand...

They don't enforce anything. They are just hired guns for the occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uruguayan pastor raises money to plant 1,000 trees in Israel


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> They don't enforce anything. They are just hired guns for the occupation.



They are necessary security precautions to preserve life.  (Which they did, may their memories be a blessing for their families and all humanity). 

Hey, here's an idea -- why don't the Palestinians make the necessity for the preservation of life not need to be a thing anymore?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enforce anything. They are just hired guns for the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are necessary security precautions to preserve life.  (Which they did, may their memories be a blessing for their families and all humanity).
> 
> Hey, here's an idea -- why don't the Palestinians make the necessity for the preservation of life not need to be a thing anymore?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> They are necessary security precautions to preserve life.


 They only preserve the settler colonial state


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enforce anything. They are just hired guns for the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are necessary security precautions to preserve life.  (Which they did, may their memories be a blessing for their families and all humanity).
> 
> Hey, here's an idea -- why don't the Palestinians make the necessity for the preservation of life not need to be a thing anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are necessary security precautions to preserve life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only preserve the settler colonial state
Click to expand...


You know that the only thing they are preserving is the land the Jews are sovereign over, which the Arabs want - at any cost - ALL OF IT.

Jews are not colonialists.
Jews are the indigenous people of that land.
Indigenous people are NEVER colonialists or settlers of their own land.

Take a nap, already


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Waqf warns of a "religious war" if Jews keep wanting to visit Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tonight, exactly during Kol Nidre on Yom Kippur night, Michael Chabon is telling the world that selling his books is much more important than Judaism:

_ Join us at the Nettlehorst Auditorium for an evening with Pulitzer Prize-winning author Michael Chabon. Chabon will discuss his latest novel, Moonglow, with local author Kathleen Rooney.
Event date: 
Friday, September 29, 2017 - 7:00pm to 10:00pm
Event address: 
Nettelhorst Auditorium
3252 North Broadway Ave.
Chicago, IL 60657
_
I don't care if Chabon is right or left, Republican or Democrat. But don't lecture Jews about anything when you publicly and shamelessly tell the world that your making a little money is more important than Yom Kippur.

(full article online)

MIchael Chabon, who lectures Jews about how they should behave, selling his book on Yom Kippur ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Example of Myopic, Anti-Israel Journalism


----------



## Sixties Fan

"For decades the international community has been eating-up Palestinian propaganda without checking the reality on the ground,” continued Revivi.

"Peace is about two peoples living side-by-side and was never about ethnically cleansing Jews from Judea. This Yom Kippur (Day of Atonement), it's time the world atone for their past sins and acknowledge that our communities; where Jews and Palestinians live, drive and work alongside each other, are in fact the key to lasting peace," he concluded.

(full article online)

Erekat: Israel occupies 100% of Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reversal of fortune: How the IDF turned the Yom Kippur War around


----------



## Sixties Fan

_We have come to try and put an end to the hostilities, so that our children, our children’s children, will no longer experience the painful cost of war, violence and terror. We have come to secure their lives and to ease the sorrow and the painful memories of the past to hope and pray for peace._  – *Yitzhak Rabin **at the signing ceremony of the Oslo I Accords**,Washington, D.C. September 13, 1993.*

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...-24-failing-the-crystal-ball-test/2017/10/01/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Perhaps we have been too much influenced by the world media and political institutions that treat terrorism against Israel as understandable. There seems to be an attitude here that there is an “acceptable” level of terrorism. After all, more people are killed in road accidents. But it is not acceptable to the families of those who are murdered. And it should not be acceptable to the state that our neighbors think that murdering us is praiseworthy, that they glorify and pay murderers.

It is not acceptable that there is a culture in which killing Jews is permissible and encouraged. It is our responsibility to our people to put an end to it. To destroy the culture of hate and death.

What else could “Never Again” mean?

(full article online)

The real meaning of “Never Again” | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

[These are not Palestinians, for for some Muslim reason they seem to be intent in destroying Israel instead of living in Peace. Actions have consequences as Lebanon has learned several times. So, why try again, no matter who you are being backed by (Iran) ?

Hezbollah chief tells Jews to flee before Israel devastated by war


----------



## Hollie

It’s really quite remarkable to see the cavernous gap that separates modern, western societies from retrograde Islamic hell holes. Where we in the West celebrate role models in sports, business, entrepreneurship, leaders in science, medicine, the arts, etc., we’re then confounded by those in the Islamic Death Cults of ISIS, Fatah, Hamas and the long list of murderous islamic terrorist franchises who celebrate their familial Death Cult heroes. 




75 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists and Nazi collaborators and honoring Martyrs and Martyrdom - PMW Bulletins


*75 Palestinian Authority schools
named after terrorists and Nazi collaborators
and honoring Martyrs and Martyrdom*

*- 31 PA schools named after terrorists
- 3 PA schools named after Nazi collaborators
- 41 PA school names glorify Martyrdom
- School funded by Belgium given name of terrorist*


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> It’s really quite remarkable to see the cavernous gap that separates modern, western societies from retrograde Islamic hell holes. Where we in the West celebrate role models in sports, business, entrepreneurship, leaders in science, medicine, the arts, etc., we’re then confounded by those in the Islamic Death Cults of ISIS, Fatah, Hamas and the long list of murderous islamic terrorist franchises who celebrate their familial Death Cult heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists and Nazi collaborators and honoring Martyrs and Martyrdom - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *75 Palestinian Authority schools
> named after terrorists and Nazi collaborators
> and honoring Martyrs and Martyrdom*
> 
> *- 31 PA schools named after terrorists
> - 3 PA schools named after Nazi collaborators
> - 41 PA school names glorify Martyrdom
> - School funded by Belgium given name of terrorist*



And these are the people Israel is supposed to make peace with?


----------



## Sixties Fan

No state or people on earth would tolerate living under these conditions without necessary security precautions which save lives on a daily basis. 

As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem. The terrorist was a Palestinian employee, who gunned down the three Israelis as he reported for work. 

This terrorist exploited the goodwill of a community, who had given him employment and welcomed him into their homes, to commit murder. The sad reality is that the Palestinian leadership will not condemn such an attack but will instead give a monthly salary as a reward to the terrorist’s family. 

I wonder would Mr Murphy find the opportunity to condemn such an attack or would he simply declare it as an “act of resistance”? 

I would invite Mr Murphy to visit Israel again and meet with Israelis who have suffered at the hands of Palestinian terrorists. He could meet the communities that have been terrorised by Hamas rockets raining down from Gaza and the families that have been torn apart by suicide bomb attacks by Palestinian terrorists in Jerusalem and elsewhere.

(full article online)

Israel’s security precautions


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> No state or people on earth would tolerate living under these conditions without necessary security precautions which save lives on a daily basis.
> 
> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem. The terrorist was a Palestinian employee, who gunned down the three Israelis as he reported for work.
> 
> This terrorist exploited the goodwill of a community, who had given him employment and welcomed him into their homes, to commit murder. The sad reality is that the Palestinian leadership will not condemn such an attack but will instead give a monthly salary as a reward to the terrorist’s family.
> 
> I wonder would Mr Murphy find the opportunity to condemn such an attack or would he simply declare it as an “act of resistance”?
> 
> I would invite Mr Murphy to visit Israel again and meet with Israelis who have suffered at the hands of Palestinian terrorists. He could meet the communities that have been terrorised by Hamas rockets raining down from Gaza and the families that have been torn apart by suicide bomb attacks by Palestinian terrorists in Jerusalem and elsewhere.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel’s security precautions





Sixties Fan said:


> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem.


Occupations always have a problem with security.

It comes with the territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No state or people on earth would tolerate living under these conditions without necessary security precautions which save lives on a daily basis.
> 
> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem. The terrorist was a Palestinian employee, who gunned down the three Israelis as he reported for work.
> 
> This terrorist exploited the goodwill of a community, who had given him employment and welcomed him into their homes, to commit murder. The sad reality is that the Palestinian leadership will not condemn such an attack but will instead give a monthly salary as a reward to the terrorist’s family.
> 
> I wonder would Mr Murphy find the opportunity to condemn such an attack or would he simply declare it as an “act of resistance”?
> 
> I would invite Mr Murphy to visit Israel again and meet with Israelis who have suffered at the hands of Palestinian terrorists. He could meet the communities that have been terrorised by Hamas rockets raining down from Gaza and the families that have been torn apart by suicide bomb attacks by Palestinian terrorists in Jerusalem and elsewhere.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel’s security precautions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security.
> 
> It comes with the territory.
Click to expand...


Professor Tinmore is an expert in security.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No state or people on earth would tolerate living under these conditions without necessary security precautions which save lives on a daily basis.
> 
> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem. The terrorist was a Palestinian employee, who gunned down the three Israelis as he reported for work.
> 
> This terrorist exploited the goodwill of a community, who had given him employment and welcomed him into their homes, to commit murder. The sad reality is that the Palestinian leadership will not condemn such an attack but will instead give a monthly salary as a reward to the terrorist’s family.
> 
> I wonder would Mr Murphy find the opportunity to condemn such an attack or would he simply declare it as an “act of resistance”?
> 
> I would invite Mr Murphy to visit Israel again and meet with Israelis who have suffered at the hands of Palestinian terrorists. He could meet the communities that have been terrorised by Hamas rockets raining down from Gaza and the families that have been torn apart by suicide bomb attacks by Palestinian terrorists in Jerusalem and elsewhere.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel’s security precautions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a sad reminder of the need for security measures, on Tuesday of this week another three Israelis were murdered by a terrorist near Jerusalem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupations always have a problem with security.
> 
> It comes with the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Professor Tinmore is an expert in security.
Click to expand...

.... and international law. 

His legal briefs make Hanes underwear quiver in their... underpants.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I'm sure some NGOs are taking note of these statistics so they can launder them into new reports showing the "increase of Israeli attacks on Muslim holy places enumerated by religious officials."

The official Wafa news agency published this as well, meaning this is how the PLO officially views Jews visiting the Temple Mount too.

(full article online)

Waqf claims 110 "attacks on holy sites" by Israel in September ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indy story on Gaza student “denied” visa to study in UK riddled with distortions


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Ha’aretz_ and friends often refer to “the occupation” and the need to “end it.” This is another example of linguistic pollution. The presence of the IDF east of the 1949 armistice line is not a belligerent occupation in the traditional sense, because there is no state that is occupied. It is true that the Israeli Supreme Court decided that the IDF should provide the inhabitants with all the rights and protections guaranteed to a population under occupation as specified in the Geneva Conventions, but this was in order to _protect_ their rights, not to limit them – and explicitly _not_ to define the situation as one of occupation.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: A dishonest and misleading editorial from Ha’aretz - by Vic Rosenthal


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Indy story on Gaza student “denied” visa to study in UK riddled with distortions


If his travel was approved, why is he not in class?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indy story on Gaza student “denied” visa to study in UK riddled with distortions
> 
> 
> 
> If his travel was approved, why is he not in class?
Click to expand...

Because classes have not started, yet.  Except in your mind.

Why do you not write to COGAT to expedite his exit from Gaza as the INDY asks?  There is a link there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Washington Post: A One Word Correction That Means So Much | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

All mixed up about Jerusalem’s Mosques of Omar? (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The presence of the IDF east of the 1949 armistice line is not a belligerent occupation in the traditional sense, because there is no state that is occupied.


What was Jordan occupying from 49 to 67?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indy story on Gaza student “denied” visa to study in UK riddled with distortions
> 
> 
> 
> If his travel was approved, why is he not in class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because classes have not started, yet.  Except in your mind.
> 
> Why do you not write to COGAT to expedite his exit from Gaza as the INDY asks?  There is a link there.
Click to expand...

OK, but if he is allowed to travel what is the stink?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indy story on Gaza student “denied” visa to study in UK riddled with distortions
> 
> 
> 
> If his travel was approved, why is he not in class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because classes have not started, yet.  Except in your mind.
> 
> Why do you not write to COGAT to expedite his exit from Gaza as the INDY asks?  There is a link there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but if he is allowed to travel what is the stink?
Click to expand...

Chill, man, chill


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of the IDF east of the 1949 armistice line is not a belligerent occupation in the traditional sense, because there is no state that is occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> What was Jordan occupying from 49 to 67?
Click to expand...


There are only two possibilities.  It was either Israel.  Or it was terra nullius.  There were no other governments and thus no other States in existence in the territory at the time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is It Time to Boycott and Divest from Spain?


----------



## Sixties Fan

“If you want to boycott Israel because of Palestine, I don’t think you actually care,” he said, “because you’re also boycotting two million Muslim Palestinian Israelis.

(full article online)

Israeli-Arab Facebook star: BDS is 'pure politics'


----------



## Sixties Fan

She added, “Instead, because the letter had already been signed by many other friends and collaborators I know to be thoughtful and honorable people, I agreed to add my name. While I respect the passion and integrity of others who signed this letter, for me to put my name to something outside of my personal realm of knowledge or experience was a mistake — my mistake — and I am sorry for any confusion or hurt I may have caused.”

http://pagesix.com/2017/09/29/greta-gerwig-regrets-signing-letter-against-israeli-backed-play/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[So much for BDS ]

Tens of thousands of lulavs imported from Gaza for Sukkot


----------



## MJB12741

Why do Pali supporters support the BDS movement???  Yet another prime example of Palestinian mentality.

Palestinians are Hurt by BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Terrorists: 64; Koby Mandell Act: 0 (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now known as the Dalal Mughrabi Elementary Mixed School, it was renamed by the Palestinian Authority’s (PA) Ministry of Education in honor of the Palestinian terrorist who took part in the 1978 Coastal Road massacre. Thirty-eight people — including 13 children — were killed and over 70 were wounded in the attack, which turned Mughrabi into a venerated hero among Palestinians.

The school’s logo also features a map of Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip, all depicted as a single territory. Its Facebook page has posted pictures glorifying Palestinian attackers, including Adi Hashem al Masalmeh, who was fatally shot after stabbing an Israeli soldier in October 2015.

(full article online)

Outcry After Palestinian School Built With Belgian Aid Renamed for Mass-Murdering Terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sick: Leading BDS activist tries to make #LasVegasShooting about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Why UN Resolutions against Israel are not worth the paper and ink which is wasted on them ]

Articles - UN Allows Iran, the Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism, to Open UN's Annual Debate  to "Eliminate" Terrorism


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [Why UN Resolutions against Israel are not worth the paper and ink which is wasted on them ]
> 
> Articles - UN Allows Iran, the Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism, to Open UN's Annual Debate  to "Eliminate" Terrorism



Well, they would know, then, wouldn't they?

Give me every thing I ask for, no matter how vile and unreasonable and I will stop terrorizing you!


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Why UN Resolutions against Israel are not worth the paper and ink which is wasted on them ]
> 
> Articles - UN Allows Iran, the Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism, to Open UN's Annual Debate  to "Eliminate" Terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they would know, then, wouldn't they?
> 
> Give me every thing I ask for, no matter how vile and unreasonable and I will stop terrorizing you!
Click to expand...

United Nations Security Council Resolution 242 - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid reconciliation talk, Netanyahu and Abbas in rare harmony on Hamas


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Why UN Resolutions against Israel are not worth the paper and ink which is wasted on them ]
> 
> Articles - UN Allows Iran, the Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism, to Open UN's Annual Debate  to "Eliminate" Terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they would know, then, wouldn't they?
> 
> Give me every thing I ask for, no matter how vile and unreasonable and I will stop terrorizing you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> United Nations Security Council Resolution 242 - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Your point being?  That 242 means terrorism is morally permissible?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Muslims demand all of Palestine.  Muslims are working hard on taking back Andalusia.  What is next ? And it is all connected. ]

"Evicted five centuries ago by crusading Christians, the Arabs are back in Spain, using their oil dollars to buy land that was seized from their ancestors by the sword". — James M. Markham, _The New York Times_, 1981.


The Madrid daily _ABC_ wrote that 800 mosques in Spain are out of control. The Spanish daily _La Razon_ charged that Gulf donors, such as Qatar, were a source of Spain's Islamization. The Saudis also launched a new Spanish television channel, Córdoba TV, as did Iran.


They dream of, and work to, regain the "lost Caliphate" of Spain. Some Islamists do it with bombs and car-ramming attacks. Others, more surreptitiously, do it with money and _dawa_, Islamic propaganda. The second way may be even more effective than the first.

(full article online)

The Quiet Islamic Conquest of Spain


----------



## Sixties Fan

That UN reaction to "son of Hamas" | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## MJB12741

*Tel Aviv City Hall shines a US flag to stand with America and Vegas victims*


----------



## Sixties Fan

All of those names above, died as victims of hate. All had stories to tell, and were never given a chance to fulfill their promise. None of them did anything that contributed to their death. Each and every one, was an innocent victim, slaughtered by ideologies of hate. One ‘Rachel’, who is not listed above, has been used to impose a false narrative on a gullible audience. Today, if you google ‘Israel, Rachel and Terrorism’, then ‘Rachel Corrie’ will probably return as the first result.

Rachel Corrie’s death was tragic, but it was an accident created by terrorists who rely on anti-Israel propagandists to distort the minds of vulnerable young Western minds. Lies are spun, hatred is fueled, and in the end, young fools line up to protect terrorists against liberal democracies in the middle of a conflict zone. One of those people was Rachel Corrie.

I do not need to go over again, the true events of Rachel Corrie’s death in detail. Others, such as Melanie Phillips, have recently posted blogs detailing the level of distortion involved.

(full article online)

My name is Rachel 'X'


----------



## Sixties Fan

A closeup of the map which replaces all of Israel with "Palestine," shown at UN Headquarters, October 3, 2017
Israel - a UN member state - was erased from the map and replaced with "Palestine" at a seminar held at UN Headquarters on October 3, 2017. The event was "organized by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights," and entitled: "Introducing the Arab Network for National Human Rights Institutions and its Role in the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights in the Arab Region." The UN used its extraordinary facilities to webcast the event - and the map - around the world.

The map appeared on two occasions, as part of a video played during the UN-sponsored event. Lest anyone miss the point, the map named Arab states in blue and left non-Arab states unnamed in white spaces. All of Israel was in blue and labeled "Palestine." 

(full article online)

Developments - UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Wipes Israel Off the Map


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> A closeup of the map which replaces all of Israel with "Palestine," shown at UN Headquarters, October 3, 2017
> Israel - a UN member state - was erased from the map and replaced with "Palestine" at a seminar held at UN Headquarters on October 3, 2017. The event was "organized by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights," and entitled: "Introducing the Arab Network for National Human Rights Institutions and its Role in the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights in the Arab Region." The UN used its extraordinary facilities to webcast the event - and the map - around the world.
> 
> The map appeared on two occasions, as part of a video played during the UN-sponsored event. Lest anyone miss the point, the map named Arab states in blue and left non-Arab states unnamed in white spaces. All of Israel was in blue and labeled "Palestine."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Developments - UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Wipes Israel Off the Map




Wow.  This is insane.  The UN disappears a State.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the map which replaces all of Israel with "Palestine," shown at UN Headquarters, October 3, 2017
> Israel - a UN member state - was erased from the map and replaced with "Palestine" at a seminar held at UN Headquarters on October 3, 2017. The event was "organized by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights," and entitled: "Introducing the Arab Network for National Human Rights Institutions and its Role in the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights in the Arab Region." The UN used its extraordinary facilities to webcast the event - and the map - around the world.
> 
> The map appeared on two occasions, as part of a video played during the UN-sponsored event. Lest anyone miss the point, the map named Arab states in blue and left non-Arab states unnamed in white spaces. All of Israel was in blue and labeled "Palestine."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Developments - UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Wipes Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This is insane.  The UN disappears a State.
Click to expand...

Hasn't UNESCO disappeared the Jewish people from their historic Temple Mount, Cave of the Patriarchs, Rachel and Joseph tombs, etc ?

This is more of the Christian, Muslim majority in all of these places which were to protect countries and people from the people who are now running the UN.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the map which replaces all of Israel with "Palestine," shown at UN Headquarters, October 3, 2017
> Israel - a UN member state - was erased from the map and replaced with "Palestine" at a seminar held at UN Headquarters on October 3, 2017. The event was "organized by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights," and entitled: "Introducing the Arab Network for National Human Rights Institutions and its Role in the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights in the Arab Region." The UN used its extraordinary facilities to webcast the event - and the map - around the world.
> 
> The map appeared on two occasions, as part of a video played during the UN-sponsored event. Lest anyone miss the point, the map named Arab states in blue and left non-Arab states unnamed in white spaces. All of Israel was in blue and labeled "Palestine."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Developments - UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Wipes Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This is insane.  The UN disappears a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hasn't UNESCO disappeared the Jewish people from their historic Temple Mount, Cave of the Patriarchs, Rachel and Joseph tombs, etc ?
> 
> This is more of the Christian, Muslim majority in all of these places which were to protect countries and people from the people who are now running the UN.
Click to expand...


What is this Never Again thing you speak of?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the map which replaces all of Israel with "Palestine," shown at UN Headquarters, October 3, 2017
> Israel - a UN member state - was erased from the map and replaced with "Palestine" at a seminar held at UN Headquarters on October 3, 2017. The event was "organized by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights," and entitled: "Introducing the Arab Network for National Human Rights Institutions and its Role in the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights in the Arab Region." The UN used its extraordinary facilities to webcast the event - and the map - around the world.
> 
> The map appeared on two occasions, as part of a video played during the UN-sponsored event. Lest anyone miss the point, the map named Arab states in blue and left non-Arab states unnamed in white spaces. All of Israel was in blue and labeled "Palestine."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Developments - UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Wipes Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This is insane.  The UN disappears a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hasn't UNESCO disappeared the Jewish people from their historic Temple Mount, Cave of the Patriarchs, Rachel and Joseph tombs, etc ?
> 
> This is more of the Christian, Muslim majority in all of these places which were to protect countries and people from the people who are now running the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this Never Again thing you speak of?
Click to expand...

Where is that written?


----------



## Sixties Fan

But how many supporters of BDS are willing to make the real sacrifices needed to implement a full boycott of everything Israel has offered the world? How many are willing to deny themselves the many contributions Israeli innovators have made over the years? As Yassin pointed out so articulately, “Dear Kuwait: If you want to boycott Israel, be my guest, refuse me service,” he said. “But also give me your USB flash drives, your phones, your safe-driving cars, your Viber, your Waze or your anti-virus – this is also Israel.”

Millions of unwitting supporters of BDS don’t know that Palestinians have chosen to support an intransigent political leadership which has repeatedly rejected Israeli overtures to resolve the conflict or that Israel’s checkpoints and security fences are not constructed to stop hardworking Palestinians from making a living in Israel but to stop terrorists. They also don’t realize that BDS hurts Arabs as much as it does Israelis or that many BDS advocates are hypocrites.

(full article online)

How Nuseir Yassin's latest video sheds light on BDS absurdity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waqf: Temple Mount is exclusively for Muslims


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Waqf: Temple Mount is exclusively for Muslims



And that is why Israel must have sovereignty over the holy places.  Its not because they are Jewish holy places (though there IS that).  Its because only the Jewish people appear to be capable of permitting freedom of worship for all people (even at places that were stolen from them).


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> But how many supporters of BDS are willing to make the real sacrifices needed to implement a full boycott of everything Israel has offered the world? How many are willing to deny themselves the many contributions Israeli innovators have made over the years? As Yassin pointed out so articulately, “Dear Kuwait: If you want to boycott Israel, be my guest, refuse me service,” he said. “But also give me your USB flash drives, your phones, your safe-driving cars, your Viber, your Waze or your anti-virus – this is also Israel.”
> 
> Millions of unwitting supporters of BDS don’t know that Palestinians have chosen to support an intransigent political leadership which has repeatedly rejected Israeli overtures to resolve the conflict or that Israel’s checkpoints and security fences are not constructed to stop hardworking Palestinians from making a living in Israel but to stop terrorists. They also don’t realize that BDS hurts Arabs as much as it does Israelis or that many BDS advocates are hypocrites.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How Nuseir Yassin's latest video sheds light on BDS absurdity[/QUOTE
> 
> Israel's economy has been booming since the BDS movement began.  Especially from foreign investments pouring into Israel.  Yet the movement has devastated the Palestinians.  Another case of Palestinian mentality.
> 
> BDS: Squeezing Palestinians to Hurt Israel


----------



## MJB12741

BDS: Squeezing Palestinians to Hurt Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands retrace biblical route in West Bank marathon


----------



## Sixties Fan

5777 – What a Year it was for Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...-samaria-land-ownership-documents/2017/10/07/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...ilver-medal-in-world-championship/2017/10/08/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, who express loyalty to Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah movement, confirmed that they will never put down their weapons, no matter what.

They claim that their right to kill Jewish Israelis, which they call "resistance," is guaranteed under international law.

(full article online)

Fatah terrorists confirm that they will never put down their weapons ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The military boots had been disguised as slippers, with fur and down that had been sown into the shoes. When security inspectors tore the innocent-looking shoes, complete with emoji symbols, open, they found professional-grade military boots in a variety of colors: black, brown, desert camouflage and jungle camouflage.

(full article online)

Watch: The 'slippers' of Hamas terrorists


----------



## fanger

*Israelis defy authorities and fight for right to protest against corruption*
*For 40 weeks now, Israelis have been demonstrating in the city of Petach Tikvah to demand a thorough investigation into corruption, especially concerning the prime minister, Binyamin Netanyahu.

The protests started in earnest in July 2016 outside the home of the attorney-general, Avichai Mandelblit. At that time, they consisted of a handful of protesters demanding that he does a better job than his predecessor, Yehuda Weinstein, especially in regard to attorney Ruth David, who has been accused of a number of crimes.

Since then, matters have developed and taken a different turn. A few weeks ago, Manny Naftali, a former employee of the Netanyahu household who had become a whistleblower, joined one of the anti-corruption protests and was brutally attacked by the police, who broke his arm.
Israelis defy authorities and fight for right to protest against corruption
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, who express loyalty to Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah movement, confirmed that they will never put down their weapons, no matter what.


OK, so when is Israel going to disarm?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, who express loyalty to Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah movement, confirmed that they will never put down their weapons, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so when is Israel going to disarm?
Click to expand...


OK, so why should Israelis disarm in the face of Islamic terrorists with a written charter calling for their destruction?

Have you fallen down and knocked yourself senseless again?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
※→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, _et al,_

This is just subterfuge and outside the realm of reality.   The al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades _(Armed Splinter from Fatah)_ is an umbrella group for smaller independent nationalist and anti-Israeli elements opposed to Occupation.  Trying to get these isolated elements to all agree on anything (let alone disarmament) would be like herding cats.



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, who express loyalty to Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah movement, confirmed that they will never put down their weapons, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so when is Israel going to disarm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so why should Israelis disarm in the face of Islamic terrorists with a written charter calling for their destruction?
> 
> Have you fallen down and knocked yourself senseless again?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

To many Arab Palestinians, being a member of any Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters elements is → to them → just another job.  The al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades would not last long without some sort of a revenue stream.  These Martyrs Brigades elements are semi-autonomous and do not appear to be cohesive formed.  The goal appears to be to make the West Bank uninhabitable for Jewish-Israelis. 

The world is a very dangerous place and this threat is nothing new.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> To many Arab Palestinians, being a member of any Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters elements is → to them → just another job.


Indeed, the Palestinians have the right to resist colonization and foreign domination.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Arab Palestinians, being a member of any Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters elements is → to them → just another job.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians have the right to resist colonization and foreign domination.
Click to expand...

The Jewish Palestinians, the ones and only ones in existence for the Mandate for Palestine, have every right to resist the 1400 years of Arab colonization and domination of its Ancient Homeland.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two weeks ago PMW exposed and notified the Belgium government that a Palestinian school it had funded was renamed after terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi
In response to PMW’s report the Belgium Foreign Ministry’s spokesman has now announced:

“Belgium will put on hold any projects related to the construction or equipment of Palestinian schools”
“The Belgian government was unaware of this name change”
“Belgium ‘unequivocally condemns the glorification of terrorist attacks,’ and ‘will not allow itself to be associated with the names of terrorists in any way.’” [_The Algemeiner_, Oct. 7, 2017]

(full article online)

Another PMW success as Belgium freezes funding of PA schools  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why is President Trump Letting Palestinians off the Hook for Violating U.S. Law? - Breitbart


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Arab Palestinians, being a member of any Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters elements is → to them → just another job.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians have the right to resist colonization and foreign domination.
Click to expand...



And THAT is why Israel can't and won't disarm. Because Arabs insist they have a right to murder Jews.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> And THAT is why Israel can't and won't disarm. Because Arabs insist they have a right to murder Jews.


Are you saying that as cover for Jews who insist they have a right to murder Palestinians?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:    All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, _et al_,

The Arab Palestinians, and associates within the Arab League, threatened and then used force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.  In fact the Arab Palestinians, and associates within the Arab League, → did *not just once but three times*. (Article 2, UN Charter)

The State of Israel, absent air/sea/land protection of allies, addressed the threat and conflicts by Arab Multinational Forces (_alla_ Arab League) the inherent right of self-defense if an armed attack.  (Article 51, UN CHARTER)  The Israel's right to self-defense against the Arab League is a fundamental Peremptory norm _(overriding principles of international law)_; as is the prohibition on the [URL='http://topics.law.cornell.edu/wex/use_of_force']use of force.[/URL]
https://www.un.org/en/sections/un-charter/chapter-vii/index.html
No matter the scope and nature of the UN → having peaceful intentions of a specified kind in the Charter, every nation has the right; it is not an exclusive right → unique to the Arab Palestinian.

But there is a serious question of _*post-War Reparations and Restitution*_ _(RRA - Making the defeated party  pay a war indemnity)_; paid by the Palestinians to the State of Israel.  Because of the extended abhorrent behavior on the part of the pre-1988 non-state actors, and the post-1988 state actors representing the Palestinian State, a value of the various assaults paid to Israel; to included the cost of occupation (loosely based on the WWII 1946 "Paris Agreement on Repatriation from Germany").

Due to the extended period of ⇒ and the unusual duration of ⇒ the necessary presence by Israeli activities, what is referred to a the "territories Occupied since 1967" must be, to some degree, mitigating factor on the cost incurred.  There is also the question of the division of RRA liabilities assigned to the Gaza Strip "vs" the West Bank and Jerusalem will be extensve.  But if there is no good faith effort



Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Arab Palestinians, being a member of any Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters elements is → to them → just another job.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians have the right to resist colonization and foreign domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish Palestinians, the ones and only ones in existence for the Mandate for Palestine, have every right to resist the 1400 years of Arab colonization and domination of its Ancient Homeland.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Without regards to the persistent complaint of "colonization," the settlements are completely authorized by the Oslo II Accord.  And to my knowledge:   no one from the State of Palestine has activate Article XV - Resolution of Disputes of Oslo I (Declaration of Principles) ⇒ and no one on the Palestinian side has attempted to open proceedings under Article IV - Specific Understandings - "Jurisdiction of the Council will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory, except for issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations: *Jerusalem, settlements, military locations and Israelis*."

In reference to "foreign domination" ⇒  The Jordanians abandon their sovereignty over the West Bank; which allowed the Israeli Force already maintaining Article 43 HR - Public Order and Safety.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Are you saying that as cover for Jews who insist they have a right to murder Palestinians?



Jews do not claim a right to murder Arabs.  The only rights Jews claim is the right to defend themselves against those who wish to harm them and the right to live in peace with their neighbors under their own sovereignty and self-determination.  

If you believe that the Arab Palestinians should ALSO have sovereignty and self-determination, then I have no quarrel with you, as I believe this as well.

But if you are going to jump on Tinmore's bandwagon that Arab Palestinians have the right to kill Jews (innocent civilians) for being on a particular square of land -- you are on the morally wrong side of this conflict.  You are supporting evil.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the site prominently declares that Shaykh Muhammad Saalih Al-Munajjid is its “General Supervisor,” I looked him up. According to Wikipedia, he is “an Islamic scholar known for founding the website IslamQA.info, which provides answers to questions in line with the Salafi school of thought.” Even though Salafists are supposedly only a tiny minority of the world’s estimated 1.8 billion Muslims, the entry notes that “IslamQA.info is one of the most popular websites providing the Salafi perspective and is (as of November 2015) according to Alexa.com the world’s most popular website on the topic of Islam generally.” Apparently, the site still holds its number 1 rank, and it seems to be well-funded since it can afford to offer texts in more than a dozen languages. (E.g. the antisemitic post explaining the difference between the Dome of the Rock and the Al Aqsa Mosque is available in English, Arabic, Uighur and Spanish).

As noted in the report on the Canadian mosque, _Islam QA_ includes plenty of posts encouraging Jew-hatred and hostility to western values:

(full article online)

Islam Question and Answer: Muslim Jew-hatred 101 (Petra Marquardt-Bigman) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> Jews do not claim a right to murder Arabs.


Oh, please, how disingenuous!



Shusha said:


> The only rights Jews claim is the right to defend themselves against those who wish to harm them and the right to live in peace with their neighbors under their own sovereignty and self-determination.


Not true and this is true of the Palestinians.


----------



## fanger

*U.S. ambassador’s adviser ran 'dark money' nonprofit that donated $1m to right-wing Israeli group*
U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman’s senior adviser is a rabbi who previously headed a U.S.-based nonprofit that donated over $1 million to the controversial Israeli right-wing organization Im Tirtzu in 2015.

An embassy spokesperson confirmed to Haaretz that Orthodox Rabbi Aryeh Lightstone is now serving as a senior adviser to Friedman at the U.S. Embassy in Tel Aviv.

Lightstone “has spent the past two decades professionally in the startup, real estate and not for profit worlds,” the spokesperson said, adding, “He is a prolific fundraiser for a myriad of philanthropic, political and issue-based advocacy organizations.”

However, the embassy did not answer Haaretz’s questions about Lightstone’s previous role at Shining City, which donated 3.7 million shekels (about $1 million) to the Im Tirtzu organization during Israel’s last election year, 2015.

Im Tirtzu defines itself as a Zionist movement, but is best known for its media campaign at the end of 2015 when it branded various artists and human rights organizations as foreign agents
Haaretz.Com


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews do not claim a right to murder Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, how disingenuous!
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only rights Jews claim is the right to defend themselves against those who wish to harm them and the right to live in peace with their neighbors under their own sovereignty and self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true and this is true of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

All talk and no substance.

Now, show us videos where any Jew has said that they have the right to kill any Arabs.

Better still, show us the government of Israel approving of Jews killing Arabs, be it in Israel, Gaza, or Judea and Samaria, unless they are being attacked and in self defense.

To top it off, show us any country which does not allow its citizens to defend themselves when they are being attacked by anyone, from any religion, from anywhere in the world.


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> All talk and no substance.
> 
> Now, show us videos where any Jew has said that they have the right to kill any Arabs.


Check out the video in th OP here: Is this fair?



Sixties Fan said:


> Better still, show us the government of Israel approving of Jews killing Arabs, be it in Israel, Gaza, or Judea and Samaria, unless they are being attacked and in self defense.


Don't Jews bomb Gaza every year or so?



Sixties Fan said:


> To top it off, show us any country which does not allow its citizens to defend themselves when they are being attacked by anyone, from any religion, from anywhere in the world.


Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All talk and no substance.
> 
> Now, show us videos where any Jew has said that they have the right to kill any Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video in th OP here: Is this fair?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, show us the government of Israel approving of Jews killing Arabs, be it in Israel, Gaza, or Judea and Samaria, unless they are being attacked and in self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Jews bomb Gaza every year or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off, show us any country which does not allow its citizens to defend themselves when they are being attacked by anyone, from any religion, from anywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine?
Click to expand...

1)  Which video would that be exactly, the one with Abby Martin?

2) Gaza has been firing  more than14000 rockets into Israel since before even Israel got out of there in 2005.
Sure, any country would stay quiet and hope that they would just stop.

3)  I said countries.  Palestine was never a country, and to this day it has not become one.


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All talk and no substance.
> 
> Now, show us videos where any Jew has said that they have the right to kill any Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video in th OP here: Is this fair?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, show us the government of Israel approving of Jews killing Arabs, be it in Israel, Gaza, or Judea and Samaria, unless they are being attacked and in self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Jews bomb Gaza every year or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off, show us any country which does not allow its citizens to defend themselves when they are being attacked by anyone, from any religion, from anywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine?
Click to expand...


1.  I don't recall that video showing any Jews saying anything about anything, let alone that it is permissible to murder innocent Arab civilians.  Isn't that video the one where Abby Martin just rants for an impressively long time demonizing Jews?  And completely ignores Arab culpability?

2.  Jews don't bomb anyone.  The State of Israel responds appropriately to belligerent attacks on her citizens and sovereignty, defending them against indiscriminate attacks.  Self-defense.  Surely, you can't possibly be arguing that sovereign States have no obligation to protect their citizens, and worse, no right to do so, can you?

3.  Arab Palestinians absolutely have a right to protect themselves.  If they are attacked. They are not being attacked.  There is nothing to defend themselves from.  When Jews visit or pray on the Temple Mount, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel takes security precautions, after innocents are murdered, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Jews live in areas which are, by treaty (aka law) under Israeli jurisdiction, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel responds to murderous activity like rockets or knife stabbings, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel breaks up an unruly, dangerous mob, it is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  Arabs are not being attacked.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty never, ever questions the narrative of persecuted groups or minorities. It always goes after the big, evil governments. Its entire goal is to protect the rights of the persecuted, not the persecutors.

Except for this one, singular, time. When the persecuted minority are Jews.

Amnesty's tweet reveals its true nature of antisemitism. The idea that Jews are lying about their history of being persecuted by Arabs is too delicious for the famed NGO to let go. The community that was destroyed is populated by criminal liars, and the ethnic cleansers are the innocent victims of Jewish slander.

Amnesty UN has since "unliked" the tweet. But that is because of fear of embarrassment, not because of any moral problems with the tweet. The baseline thinking of the Amnesty tweeter, which is utterly consistent with everything else we've seen from that organization, is a dislike for Jews, usually demonstrated by its focus on Israel beyond nearly every country with serious human right abuses.

(full article online)

I'll say it: Amnesty (at least its UN Tweeter) is antisemitic ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All talk and no substance.
> 
> Now, show us videos where any Jew has said that they have the right to kill any Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video in th OP here: Is this fair?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, show us the government of Israel approving of Jews killing Arabs, be it in Israel, Gaza, or Judea and Samaria, unless they are being attacked and in self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Jews bomb Gaza every year or so?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off, show us any country which does not allow its citizens to defend themselves when they are being attacked by anyone, from any religion, from anywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't recall that video showing any Jews saying anything about anything, let alone that it is permissible to murder innocent Arab civilians.  Isn't that video the one where Abby Martin just rants for an impressively long time demonizing Jews?  And completely ignores Arab culpability?
> 
> 2.  Jews don't bomb anyone.  The State of Israel responds appropriately to belligerent attacks on her citizens and sovereignty, defending them against indiscriminate attacks.  Self-defense.  Surely, you can't possibly be arguing that sovereign States have no obligation to protect their citizens, and worse, no right to do so, can you?
> 
> 3.  Arab Palestinians absolutely have a right to protect themselves.  If they are attacked. They are not being attacked.  There is nothing to defend themselves from.  When Jews visit or pray on the Temple Mount, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel takes security precautions, after innocents are murdered, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Jews live in areas which are, by treaty (aka law) under Israeli jurisdiction, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel responds to murderous activity like rockets or knife stabbings, that is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  When Israel breaks up an unruly, dangerous mob, it is not an attack on Arabs or Palestine.  Arabs are not being attacked.
Click to expand...

*The Hundred Year War in Palestine*

**
*The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Gazan terrorist rocket fired at Israelis but which crash-lands in Gazan territory is a "fell short". They fall short often, though this is rarely reported either by the Hamas regime which rules Gaza or by the major news agencies [see "*18-Nov-12: Fell short? Not just the Hamas rockets but the ethics of the journalists covering them*"].

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 09-Oct-17: Behind those incoming rocket alerts


----------



## Sixties Fan

In UK report, Israel praised as ‘underrated’ travel destination


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*



I call bullshit.  

1.  The Jewish people were invaded, conquered, ethnically cleansed, genocided and written away three thousand years ago. The restoration of those people to their historical, ancestral and religious homeland is NOT an attack.  It absolutely requires sensitivity and respect, but it is not an attack.  

2.  There is no requirement for this to be a zero sum game where one side wins and the other gets nothing.  They both have rights.  They both should have self-determination and sovereignty.

3.  The retention of a specific geographical designation of land is NOT the definitive factor in self-determination and sovereignty.  Its, oddly enough, self-determination and sovereignty.  

What happened a hundred years ago is that the Jewish people started to act upon their inherent, inviolable rights to some sort of sovereignty and self-determination over their ancestral and historical lands.  The presence of Jewish people on their land is not, of itself, an attack on anyone.


----------



## abi

LSHIJC!



Sixties Fan said:


> In UK report, Israel praised as ‘underrated’ travel destination


You beetter call these idiots and tell them about the:


Sixties Fan said:


> 14000 rockets into Israel


that you just mentioned above.


----------



## MJB12741

Just curious.  Who were the people who stooped so low as to kill all members of a world Olympics team in Germany?


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> LSHIJC!
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In UK report, Israel praised as ‘underrated’ travel destination
> 
> 
> 
> You beetter call these idiots and tell them about the:
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14000 rockets into Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you just mentioned above.
Click to expand...

Congratulation!!
Again....you have said.....nothing.


----------



## Hollie

abi said:


> LSHIJC!
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In UK report, Israel praised as ‘underrated’ travel destination
> 
> 
> 
> You beetter call these idiots and tell them about the:
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14000 rockets into Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that you just mentioned above.
Click to expand...


You “beetter” read-up on how israel addressed continuing Islamic terrorist attacks back in 2014.

As for Israel and tourism, the picture is bright. 

Countries Compared by Economy > International tourism > Receipts > Current US$. International Statistics at NationMaster.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*




The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
Jews are still defending themselves.

Ever going to deal with that?


----------



## rylah

What are You laughing about pfTinmore, is it the "wrong" ethnicity of the targeted community?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*



Let me put You up against Your own words,
this is regarding the Arab massacres against Jews in Palestine:



P F Tinmore said:


> So you had to go back a hundred years?
> 
> Now there is a systematic problem!



A _"neutral observer"_ really?? Why the double standard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
Click to expand...

Sure. Where is my shovel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
Click to expand...


No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
Talk to me.

Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
Click to expand...

There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
Click to expand...


For many generations, the invading / colonizing Islamists held most of those embracing a competing religion as dhimmis. 

How times have changed.

Dhimmitude and the denigration of the Infidel was (and still is ), the punitive, discriminatory, fascistic infliction of suffering aimed at the non-Islamist population. I can provide you with the writings of islamist jurists to define the conditions of dhimmitude if you are unclear about this dynamic of the islamist social order.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
Click to expand...

Sure there were no problems.  The Jews were treated like dogs, and to many Muslims, they were dogs.

So, once the opportunity came for Jews to recreate their sovereign Nation of Israel, Jew hating Muslims could not take it and started riots and murdering as many Jews as they could trying to scare them from having their Nation recreated.

There weren't any problems before WWI?
Just as there were any problems for the Jews in Europe?

There weren't any problems, because the third class citizens would be killed if they started anything.
It is called, not having any rights at all as human beings because Jews were not considered to be Humans by many Muslims.

Apes, pigs, dogs.

That is how the Arabs, Ottomans, etc, Muslims treated the Jews living on their own ancient land, and anywhere else in the Arab conquered lands.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
Click to expand...


No, no. Don't run away with this Kumbaya nonsense.

1517 Sefad.
1660 Tiberias
1660 Sefad
1834 Sefad
1838 Sefad
1840 Damascus
1850 Aleppo
1860 Damascus

What happened then, before Zionism....why did Arabs attack the Jews in Syria-Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today some 70% of the 400 truckloads of earth has been scrutinized by a staff of 15 employees and thousands of volunteers from around the globe, one bucket at a time.


Since then, more than 500,000 artifacts – from a 3,000-year-old seal from the time of King David to coins, stone vessels, jewelry and flooring tile fragments from the Second Temple period – have been painstakingly documented for future generations.

Nevertheless, to the outrage and utter befuddlement of millions, last October UNESCO approved a resolution denying Jewish ties to the Temple Mount.

According to Barkay, professor emeritus from Bar-Ilan University and recipient of the 1996 Jerusalem Prize for Archeological Research, “Temple Mount denial” is a political phenomenon that began during the period of the Oslo Accords.

“Temple denial started in the 1990s, even though the Islamic Wakf itself in the 1920s and ’30s issued booklets which were given to visitors of the Temple Mount in which they said the existence of the Temples is beyond any doubt,” said Barkay last month.


“It was accepted and in the Islamic literature through the generations there is a plethora of mentions of Solomon’s Temple and the Temple of the Jews in Jerusalem, so it is very strange that they deny it now.”

(full article online)

Disproving 'Temple Mount denial' one bucket at a time


----------



## Sixties Fan

[France's Loss, Israel's Gain]

But it’s not just the dangers of Paris life that have motivated hundreds of Jewish medical professionals to join thousands of other French Jews in moving to Israel. It’s also a slew of recent rule changes by Israeli authorities that will make the transition easier for people like him and daughter Aurelia, a 33-year-old pediatrician who specializes in pediatric oncology, who are preparing, or considering, aliya, according to Israeli officials in France and Israel.

France is recognized as having among the highest standards of medical care in the world, and there are thousands of Jewish doctors there, including many who have held prominent positions. André Lichwitz was Charles de Gaulle’s personal physician and Prof. Pierre Aboulker performed the French president’s prostate operation.

(full article online)

A French medical brain drain: Why are so many doctors leaving for Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

3 Israeli judokas take gold at Tashkent Grand Prix


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were no problems.  The Jews were treated like dogs, and to many Muslims, they were dogs.
> 
> So, once the opportunity came for Jews to recreate their sovereign Nation of Israel, Jew hating Muslims could not take it and started riots and murdering as many Jews as they could trying to scare them from having their Nation recreated.
> 
> There weren't any problems before WWI?
> Just as there were any problems for the Jews in Europe?
> 
> There weren't any problems, because the third class citizens would be killed if they started anything.
> It is called, not having any rights at all as human beings because Jews were not considered to be Humans by many Muslims.
> 
> Apes, pigs, dogs.
> 
> That is how the Arabs, Ottomans, etc, Muslims treated the Jews living on their own ancient land, and anywhere else in the Arab conquered lands.
Click to expand...

In the 1920s, the British had already acceded to Arab demands and restricted immigration into Palestine, ostensibly on the basis of considerations of the country's economic absorptive capacity. In the 1930s, the British Government fixed a quota for immigration certificates and authorized the Jewish Agency to distribute them at its discretion. The Agency, which was dominated at the time by the socialist parties, tended to distribute the certificates to graduates of the 'hakhsharot' (training kibbutzim), which had been set up in Europe to prepare young people for life in communal agricultural settlements in Eretz Israel. The distribution was based on a key agreed among the various movements affiliated to the Zionist Organization. The Betar youth movement had been affiliated since 1935 to the New Zionist Organization, and therefore did not receive its due share of certificates.

The urgent plight of European Jewry and the restrictions on immigration generated an "illegal" immigration movement, which commenced with the beginning of modern Jewish settlement in Eretz Israel. At first Jews entered Palestine by land, mainly by slipping across the northern border, where they were aided by the inhabitants of the border settlements, the settlers at Kfar Giladi and members of the Betar battalion at Rosh Pina.

In the early thirties, when crossing the northern border became more difficult, illegal immigrants found alternative routes, exploiting loopholes in the Mandatory government's immigration regulations. In addition to the certificate holders, the British permitted the entry of high-school and university students, and many young people enrolled at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem and subsequently remained in the country. Young women often entered into fictitious marriages with Palestinian nationals and were thus permitted to enter the country. In addition, increasing numbers arrived as "tourists" and never returned to their countries of origin. In 1935, close to 5,000 Jews entered the country in this way.




THE  ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION OF THE IRGUN
Jewish illegal immigrants swarm Palestine


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For many generations, the invading / colonizing Islamists held most of those embracing a competing religion as dhimmis.
> 
> How times have changed.
> 
> Dhimmitude and the denigration of the Infidel was (and still is ), the punitive, discriminatory, fascistic infliction of suffering aimed at the non-Islamist population. I can provide you with the writings of islamist jurists to define the conditions of dhimmitude if you are unclear about this dynamic of the islamist social order.
Click to expand...

Jabotinsky denounced the Jewish Agency's stand and advocated mass immigration, which would exploit all possible measures, legal and illegal. He also strongly condemned the efforts of the British Government to restrict the immigration of Jews to Palestine on the pretext that immigration must be adapted to the country's economic absorptive capacity. He argued that the solution to the Jewish problem in Europe was mass immigration, and that if the British chose to restrict immigration, then the borders of the country had to be breached illegally. In June, 1936, Jabotinsky exhorted Jews to liquidate the Diaspora through 'evacuation'. Later he coined the phrase "the national sport" and said:

*The national sport which I recommend wholeheartedly to Jewish youth, is called free immigration. This is undoubtedly the noblest sport in the world....it helps to win a homeland for homeless masses and transforms these masses into a nation..
THE  ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION OF THE IRGUN*


----------



## Sixties Fan

I see this sort of thing all the time. Yesterday Arab media reported 22,500 "settlers" visiting the Tomb of the Patriarchs during Sukkot.

When it comes down to it, every Jew - especially the ones who are recognizably Jewish - is a "settler" to the Arab world. Peace agreement or not, "moderate" or not.

No Arab is complaining to Youm7 about their inaccurate reporting.

Just one of those inconvenient facts that starry-eyed peaceniks prefer not to think about as they blame Israel for no peace.

(full article online)

Everyone who visits the Kotel is a "settler" in Arab media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border


Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
Click to expand...


Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?

Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?

Or....

Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
Click to expand...

Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
Click to expand...

Now it would, after Egypt made sure to keep a great distance with the first buffer so that Gazans could not attack anyone in Egypt.  No attacks, no bringing of weapons into Gaza.

Hamas wants to be a good boy, now


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it would, after Egypt made sure to keep a great distance with the first buffer so that Gazans could not attack anyone in Egypt.  No attacks, no bringing of weapons into Gaza.
> 
> Hamas wants to be a good boy, now
Click to expand...

Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.



And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
Click to expand...

Hamas has not been attacking Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
Click to expand...

All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
Click to expand...

And Hamas has been policing the other groups.

How many rockets have been fired this year?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
Click to expand...


Even better.  Let's rephrase.  

Is it in Hamas' best interests to permit or to be seen as permitting Israel to be attacked?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hamas has been policing the other groups.
> 
> How many rockets have been fired this year?
Click to expand...


17 so far.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hamas has been policing the other groups.
> 
> How many rockets have been fired this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 17 so far.
Click to expand...

Possibly more:

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2017 - Wikipedia

And that is only until 8/8/17


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has never attacked Egypt. That would be against their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hamas has been policing the other groups.
> 
> How many rockets have been fired this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 17 so far.
Click to expand...

Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.

BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And its in Hamas' best interests to attack Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hamas has been policing the other groups.
> 
> How many rockets have been fired this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 17 so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
Click to expand...

LOL, how hard you try


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?



You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014? 

Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
Click to expand...

Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
Click to expand...


They were supposed to negotiate away the "right" *cough cough* to use violence?  Um.  Yeah.  That's what peace treaties DO.  Why is that such a difficult concept for Arab Palestinians to cope with?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
Click to expand...


Indeed, your conspiracy theory


P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
Click to expand...


Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.
Click to expand...

That is what they were to negotiate. End hostilities from both sides.

What happened to that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they were to negotiate. End hostilities from both sides.
> 
> What happened to that?
Click to expand...

Ask Hamas why it is planning the next war.  You are so connected to them, you should get a scoop from them


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt expands buffer zone along Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they were to negotiate. End hostilities from both sides.
> 
> What happened to that?
Click to expand...


End hostilities?

Your taqiyya is a failure. Read the Hamas charter and babble on with the usual pablum. There is a futility in negotiating with those holding a religious conviction to destroy you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the freeloaders to their north, Egypt put its buffer zone on its own side of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they were to negotiate. End hostilities from both sides.
> 
> What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Hamas why it is planning the next war.  You are so connected to them, you should get a scoop from them
Click to expand...

They are? Who told you that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Egypt feels a need to maintain a buffer zone from the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Could there be a connection to smuggling, tunnelling and attacks attacks aimed at Egyptian soldiers by those Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians?
> 
> Or....
> 
> Do you have a handy conspiracy theory to sidestep and evade a rational response?
> 
> 
> 
> Mere speculation on your part. Hamas has consistently courted Egypt's favor. Attacking Egypt would be against their own goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, your conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the effective response to the thousands of rockets launched against Israel prior to 2014?
> 
> Um.  Still 17 rockets, so far this year?  Where is the truce, then?  When the rockets stop.  Completely.  And that condition is maintained for a length of time -- then we can talk about removing the sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were supposed to negotiate that away. That is why I asked what happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, negotiations with islamic terrorists are not formed around their attacking with fewer rockets but a cessation of attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they were to negotiate. End hostilities from both sides.
> 
> What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Hamas why it is planning the next war.  You are so connected to them, you should get a scoop from them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are? Who told you that?
Click to expand...


It’s in their charter.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians were attacked a hundred years ago and they are still defending themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs were attacking their Jewish neighbors a 100 years ago, and a 100 before that.
> Jews are still defending themselves.
> 
> Ever going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Where is my shovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No tinmore, I'm waiting for an adult answer.
> Talk to me.
> 
> Why are the massacres against Jews by the Arab majority need to be shoved away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There weren't any problems for generations. Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no. Don't run away with this Kumbaya nonsense.
> 
> 1517 Sefad.
> 1660 Tiberias
> 1660 Sefad
> 1834 Sefad
> 1838 Sefad
> 1840 Damascus
> 1850 Aleppo
> 1860 Damascus
> 
> What happened then, before Zionism....why did Arabs attack the Jews in Syria-Palestine?
Click to expand...

^^^^^
The secondary headline of the thread.

Do You wanna know how to silence a Palestinian advocate?
Talk about Arabs massacring Palestinian Jews before Zionism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.

Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."

-------
What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.

19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[This article exemplifies what Dry Bones above says ]







You can normally tell something about a play by the audience it attracts and last night British Jews leafleting outside the Young Vic’s revival of anti-Israel polemic _My Name Is Rachel Corrie_ (jointly written by Katherine Viner, Editor-in-Chief at the _Guardian_) received an earful as one British Jewish activist, we are informed, was told to “take off that Star of bloody David”.

We are also informed that the same person asked the activist “Why do you sob about the Holocaust?”

(full article online)

My Name Is Rachel Corrie audience member trivialises the Holocaust.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students and professors propagate anti-Israel ideology at America’s college campuses, harshly lambasting the Jewish State, Dr. Richard Cravatts explained during an interview on The Alex Nitzberg Show. Dr. Cravatts is the author of Genocidal Liberalism: The University’s Jihad Against Israel & Jews.

The Muslim Brotherhood spawned Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and The Muslim Student Association (MSA) “as beachheads on American campuses” for the purposes of advancing Islam, undermining America and altering people’s views of America and Israel, Dr. Cravatts explained, noting that he does not know if they maintain “a direct line of influence currently” to the Muslim Brotherhood.

According to Dr. Cravatts, people including members of SJP, and another group called Jewish Voice for Peace, and other activists, have chanted: “Intifada, intifada, long live intifada.” As he explained: “An intifada is a uprising in which Jews are murdered randomly, not Jewish soldiers, but Jews in discos and pizza parlors and cafes minding their own business and leading their own lives.”

(full article online)

Academia’s Attack On Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has not been attacking Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> All rockets being fired against Israel are the responsibility of Hamas, whether a Hamas fired it or someone from one of the other groups in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hamas has been policing the other groups.
> 
> How many rockets have been fired this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 17 so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not bad considering that the siege is an everyday act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> BTW, after the 2014 attack on Gaza there was supposed to be a negotiated truce. What happened to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, how hard you try
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [This article exemplifies what Dry Bones above says ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can normally tell something about a play by the audience it attracts and last night British Jews leafleting outside the Young Vic’s revival of anti-Israel polemic _My Name Is Rachel Corrie_ (jointly written by Katherine Viner, Editor-in-Chief at the _Guardian_) received an earful as one British Jewish activist, we are informed, was told to “take off that Star of bloody David”.
> 
> We are also informed that the same person asked the activist “Why do you sob about the Holocaust?”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Name Is Rachel Corrie audience member trivialises the Holocaust.


Have you seen the play?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [This article exemplifies what Dry Bones above says ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can normally tell something about a play by the audience it attracts and last night British Jews leafleting outside the Young Vic’s revival of anti-Israel polemic _My Name Is Rachel Corrie_ (jointly written by Katherine Viner, Editor-in-Chief at the _Guardian_) received an earful as one British Jewish activist, we are informed, was told to “take off that Star of bloody David”.
> 
> We are also informed that the same person asked the activist “Why do you sob about the Holocaust?”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Name Is Rachel Corrie audience member trivialises the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the play?
Click to expand...


Have you?
Do you know history?
Do you care about history?
Do you care about facts?
Do you care about truth?

You, who says that Israel does not exist !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,


Were those resolutions incorrect?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were those resolutions incorrect?
Click to expand...


Yes, they were.
When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country, nearly the same number of resolutions they created against all other countries, there is a problem in Wonderland.

How amazing that the Human rights organization was created in 2006, one year after Israel pulled out of Gaza.

How amazing that article 7 is about Israel and Palestine.

And how great that some people are bothering to try to fix this disgustingly and blatantly anti-semitic article, which singles Israel every day this organization gets together.

Those resolution are BEYOND incorrect.
And that is why NOT ONE of them has ever been enforced.

Enough with the Jew hating circus created by Christians and Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [This article exemplifies what Dry Bones above says ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can normally tell something about a play by the audience it attracts and last night British Jews leafleting outside the Young Vic’s revival of anti-Israel polemic _My Name Is Rachel Corrie_ (jointly written by Katherine Viner, Editor-in-Chief at the _Guardian_) received an earful as one British Jewish activist, we are informed, was told to “take off that Star of bloody David”.
> 
> We are also informed that the same person asked the activist “Why do you sob about the Holocaust?”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Name Is Rachel Corrie audience member trivialises the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you?
> Do you know history?
> Do you care about history?
> Do you care about facts?
> Do you care about truth?
> 
> You, who says that Israel does not exist !!!
Click to expand...

I go by documented history not that Israeli talking point stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [This article exemplifies what Dry Bones above says ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can normally tell something about a play by the audience it attracts and last night British Jews leafleting outside the Young Vic’s revival of anti-Israel polemic _My Name Is Rachel Corrie_ (jointly written by Katherine Viner, Editor-in-Chief at the _Guardian_) received an earful as one British Jewish activist, we are informed, was told to “take off that Star of bloody David”.
> 
> We are also informed that the same person asked the activist “Why do you sob about the Holocaust?”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Name Is Rachel Corrie audience member trivialises the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you?
> Do you know history?
> Do you care about history?
> Do you care about facts?
> Do you care about truth?
> 
> You, who says that Israel does not exist !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go by documented history not that Israeli talking point stuff.
Click to expand...

You go by "documented history" written by Jew haters.

And being the Jew hater that you are, you continue to want to believe that "Israel does not exist".

Continue to read your "documented history".  It is doing you a lot of good


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were those resolutions incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.
> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country, nearly the same number of resolutions they created against all other countries, there is a problem in Wonderland.
> 
> How amazing that the Human rights organization was created in 2006, one year after Israel pulled out of Gaza.
> 
> How amazing that article 7 is about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> And how great that some people are bothering to try to fix this disgustingly and blatantly anti-semitic article, which singles Israel every day this organization gets together.
> 
> Those resolution are BEYOND incorrect.
> And that is why NOT ONE of them has ever been enforced.
> 
> Enough with the Jew hating circus created by Christians and Muslims.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, they were.


I need more than your say so.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were those resolutions incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.
> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country, nearly the same number of resolutions they created against all other countries, there is a problem in Wonderland.
> 
> How amazing that the Human rights organization was created in 2006, one year after Israel pulled out of Gaza.
> 
> How amazing that article 7 is about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> And how great that some people are bothering to try to fix this disgustingly and blatantly anti-semitic article, which singles Israel every day this organization gets together.
> 
> Those resolution are BEYOND incorrect.
> And that is why NOT ONE of them has ever been enforced.
> 
> Enough with the Jew hating circus created by Christians and Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need more than your say so.
Click to expand...

Let us go back to what the article is about.
Doing away with article 7 which singles out Israel for most of the organizations meetings.

Should it, or should it not be done away with and why?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were those resolutions incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.
> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country, nearly the same number of resolutions they created against all other countries, there is a problem in Wonderland.
> 
> How amazing that the Human rights organization was created in 2006, one year after Israel pulled out of Gaza.
> 
> How amazing that article 7 is about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> And how great that some people are bothering to try to fix this disgustingly and blatantly anti-semitic article, which singles Israel every day this organization gets together.
> 
> Those resolution are BEYOND incorrect.
> And that is why NOT ONE of them has ever been enforced.
> 
> Enough with the Jew hating circus created by Christians and Muslims.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country,


Perhaps that one country has many violations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was then decided by a majority of the voters that the human rights situation in the countries of the world would be dealt with under different agenda items. On the other hand, the question of Israel and Palestine is discussed in item 7, created specifically for this purpose. The situation prevailing in all the other countries is examined in points 4 and 10. In practice, point 7 is subject to one to two days of discussions each time, while Council has only granted only a few hours of its time to the situation in the rest of the world. Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel, and 67 concerning all the rest of the world.
> 
> Given the real human rights situation in the world, Switzerland, which had actively worked for the establishment of the UN Human Rights Council, would do well more than ten years later to propose that the Council to delete item 7, which specifically refers to Israel. It should be committed to promoting respect for human rights in general, rather than supporting the systematic piling on a single country."
> 
> -------
> What is insane is that the Western nations have never prioritized this, thereby telling the Arab world that they can do whatever they want without opposition.
> 
> 19 Swiss MPs submit motion to remove UNHRC Agenda Item  against Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since June 2006, it adopted 68 resolutions against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were those resolutions incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.
> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country, nearly the same number of resolutions they created against all other countries, there is a problem in Wonderland.
> 
> How amazing that the Human rights organization was created in 2006, one year after Israel pulled out of Gaza.
> 
> How amazing that article 7 is about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> And how great that some people are bothering to try to fix this disgustingly and blatantly anti-semitic article, which singles Israel every day this organization gets together.
> 
> Those resolution are BEYOND incorrect.
> And that is why NOT ONE of them has ever been enforced.
> 
> Enough with the Jew hating circus created by Christians and Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jew Haters create endless resolutions against only one country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that one country has many violations.
Click to expand...

Too cowardly to answer the question I posed to you?
What else is new?????


----------



## Sixties Fan

Traditional Jews have maintained much of their culture, whether from the West or the East. And Israel has incorporated parts of Mizrahi culture into its society. The idea of Ashkenizi and Sephardi Jews intermarrying is utterly normal, and has been for decades, which is surprising from such a "racist" society (which has had a Mizrahi president too.)

But Abulhawa's real agenda is clear from this hilarious final paragraph:

" Israel has moved away slightly from early Zionism's contempt for our part of the world. And while it remains a colonial project, bent on erasing the native Palestinian presence, their social efforts are more focused on "indigenising" themselves to the land. The obstinacy of Arab Jews in clinging to their cultural roots has provided a convenient avenue to lay claim to regional indigenous culture. So now, Arab foods (like falafel, hummus, shakshouka), traditional Arab clothing (like tatreez, galabiyas, keffiyehs), and Arab folkloric dances are all being rebranded as "Israeli," yet another phase of colonial renaming, and they use the rebranded Arab Jews to justify their claim.It's always about the falafel."

Abulhawa's ridiculous attempts to smear Israeli Jews of European origin prove only one thing: She's the racist, not the Israelis.

The fact is that Jews from Arab countries were always second class citizens, much more persecuted than they ever were in Israel 60 years ago. And Abulhawa is quite OK with that.

(full article online)

I love when Arabs pretend to love the Mizrahi Jews they persecuted ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Al Aqsa test to make sure you aren't a sneaky Jew ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis, Arabs, celebrate coexistence in Efrat sukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: ‘We’re Back!’ – Thousands of Jews from Around the World Ascend the Temple Mount on Sukkot


----------



## Sixties Fan

NOTICE


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...-city-defy-terror-with-new-growth/2017/10/11/


----------



## Sixties Fan

I am referring to Article 9 of the Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty.





Is that treaty not a commitment, to be honored?

Are Article 9's elements to be discarded?

(full article online)

My Right Word: Remember Article 9! Who Will Protest?


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF general warns Hamas: Stop using lasers to ‘blind’ troops


----------



## Sixties Fan

US announces withdrawal from UNESCO, cites ‘anti-Israel bias’

Israel to join US in quitting UNESCO


----------



## Sixties Fan

'UN is becoming a pro-BDS, anti-Israel lobby'


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> 'UN is becoming a pro-BDS, anti-Israel lobby'



No wonder why since the UN was invaded with so many Muslim countries since its inception.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Welcomed in Israel, new French Jewish head of UNESCO won’t mean immediate change


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel: 10 reasons to visit the Mediterranean's most underrated country


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 80th Anniversary of the Two-State Solution


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Biafran people admire the state of Israel and its history, and call on the state to help them reach freedom by endorsing their claim for independence in the United Nations.

(full article online)

WATCH: Biafran people call on Israel, world to fight for their freedom


----------



## Sixties Fan

The tweet that publicized this event in Arabic threw in said "Zionists dance in the Ibrahimi Mosque yet the rulers of the Arabs wish to normalize with the Zionist entity." Because Jews dancing in their second holiest spot is of course terrible, and it certainly wouldn't be allowed if Muslims were in charge.

As they were for a thousand years before 1967.

(full article and video online)

Jews dancing driving Arabs crazy - like it always does ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News continues to mislead on Gaza electricity crisis


----------



## Sixties Fan

The terror group Hamas has reportedly agreed to halt its attempts to carry out attacks against Israelis from the West Bank under the Palestinian reconciliation agreement signed Thursday with its rival faction Fatah, which controls the Palestinian Authority.

In a report Sunday, the London-based Pan-Arab daily Asharq al-Awsat quoted “knowledgeable” Palestinian sources who said the two sides had agreed that major decisions such as signing a peace deal or starting a violent conflict with Israel would be made collectively.

(full article online)

In deal with Fatah, Hamas said to agree to halt attacks from West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

The three large reservoirs known as Solomon’s Pools were part of a complex ancient water system, initially built between 100 BCE and 30 CE. At its high point the system was providing water to the city and Jewish Temple of Jerusalem, as well as to the desert fortress and town of Herodium. At that time the pools were fed by two aqueducts, by several springs of the surrounding countryside including one situated underneath the lower pool, as well as by rainwater that descended from the overlooking hills.

There were no “Palestinians” around throughout that period, nor in consequent years until the mid 1960s. It’s fine for the US Consul to try and help the PA’s tourism and economy, but to do so while eroding the Jewish heritage of the pools much the way generations of Arabs have neglected and permitted the erosion of the pools and their distribution system is a slap in the face of the Jewish nation.

(full article online)

US to Spend $750,000 Conserving Ancient Jewish Site as ‘Palestinian Heritage’ | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 25 Tishri 5778 – October 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book review:The Anti-Israel Agenda ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish complex – Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

Storming settlers!! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Massive section of Western Wall and Roman theater uncovered after 1,700 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

[This is not the first time ]

Israeli judokas barred from competing under country's flag in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ These countries are set to vote on human rights, if allowed to join in? 
This is why so many resolutions are about Israel and how to cripple it ]

U.N. elects Qatar, Congo, Pakistan to top rights body, flouting U.S. warning - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Honenu legal organization, the attack started when one of the victims went outside to throw away the trash.

A number of Arabs approached him and began beating him. When a neighbor heard yelling, he rushed outside to help, only to be attacked.

The two suffered bruises all over their bodies, and one was evacuated to the hospital after suffering a head injury.

Relatives of the injured man said that the incident was reminiscent of the murder of Rabbi Nehemia Lavi not far away. Rabbi Lavi had rushed from his house to aid victims being stabbed by a terrorist, when he was also stabbed and murdered.

The complex of Jewish homes near the Lions’ Gate suffers daily from attacks by Arabs. In recent months, Jewish homes have even been set ablaze by Arab rioters.

(full article online)

Near-lynching of Jews in Jerusalem's Old City


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hieroglyphic Frieze Deciphered After 3,200 Years Reveals Secrets of Mysterious ‘Sea People’


----------



## Sixties Fan

While US Is Silent, Belgium and Norway Act Against Palestinian Incitement


----------



## MJB12741

Meet Israel's peace partners.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Developments - UN Elects more Human Rights Abusers to its "Human Rights" Council: Will Trump Fulfill Promise to Pull Out?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Knesset inaugurates Jewish-Muslim ties caucus


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Does anyone understand that it is not a issue of Israel and Palestine, but of Islam vs Jews, and that some Jews cannot allow Jews to have sovereignty over their own ancient homeland? What do Iran and Syria have to do with Palestine, except for it wanting to turn the whole Mandate of Palestine into sovereign Muslim land, again? ]

Iran to cooperate with Syria to destroy 'the Zionist enemy'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The U.S. decision to pull out of UNESCO followed failed efforts to reform the agency. While UNESCO’s mission to promote education, science and culture is noble, the agency has become hijacked by dictatorships. Following are a few examples.

(full article online)

Why the U.S. Pulled Out of UNESCO: Key Facts on U.N.'s Rogue Culture Agency - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

The official EU position towards Area C is totally at odds with international law. The Oslo process says that Area C remains under Israeli control until there is an agreement over borders, but the EU says that Area C is Palestinian - period.
-----

The EU is not trying to build communities with orderly roads and infrastructure. It is trying to steal as much land in Area C as it can to give to Palestinians.

And now it wants to sue Israel to be compensated for acting illegally?

(full article online)

If you needed more evidence that the EU is anti-Israel.... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Who was behind the criticism and voting against Israel ?
Muslim countries which have taken over the UN and many other organizations in order to try to destroy Israel.  No luck, not now, not ever again ]

The Israeli MKs said they walked out not because of Ghanim, but rather because the gathering approved a range of anti-Israel resolutions including a call for the release of convicted terrorists Marwan Barghouti and Ahmed Saadat.

Other motions passed also rebuked Israel for holding Hamas members of the Palestinian National Council in administrative detention.

Before they exited, Shai addressed the summit and criticized it for asking Israel to release Barghouti and Saadat.

“I innocently thought that the organization, like the entire world, is united in the struggle against terror, since terror endangers every country in every place at every moment in the world. You want to release convicted murderers from prison? I though you want to fight terror and not help it, but the reality is different.”

Shai told the gathering that Israel is committed to peace with its neighbors, including the Palestinians, “but it will not come at the expense of the uncompromising struggle against the spread of terror.”

Representatives of several countries condemned Israel, including Syria, Pakistan, Jordan and Kuwait. A Palestinian Authority representative also condemned Israel.

Haskel told the parliamentarians that some of those present had no right to be telling Israel how to behave democratically, given their own track records.

(full article online)

Israeli lawmakers walk out of summit amid anti-Israel onslaught


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bulgarian government adopts International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s definition of anti-Semitism, appoints coordinator to fight hate.

(full article online)

Bulgaria adopts international definition of anti-Semitism


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The official EU position towards Area C is totally at odds with international law. The Oslo process says that Area C remains under Israeli control until there is an agreement over borders, but the EU says that Area C is Palestinian - period.
> -----
> 
> The EU is not trying to build communities with orderly roads and infrastructure. It is trying to steal as much land in Area C as it can to give to Palestinians.
> 
> And now it wants to sue Israel to be compensated for acting illegally?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If you needed more evidence that the EU is anti-Israel.... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




FFS.  So let me get this straight.  Belgium illegally builds a house in, say, Canada.  The Canadian government tears it down, because....you can't build houses in foreign countries period and because you can't build houses without a building permit.  And then Belgium demands its money back?  The world has gone mad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

NSJP will be hawking official merchandise at the conference. The group sold t-shirts celebrating Palestinian terrorists at its 2016 event, held at Virginia's George Mason University.

Also at last year's program, NSJP denounced the United States as "the world's greatest imperial power" and used the Israeli flag as a doormat.

The first NSJP chapter was created by Hatem Bazian, a University of California-Berkeley lecturer in the department of ethnic studies.

The presence of a chapter of NSJP on campus has been correlated with increased anti-Semitism at that campus, according to at least threestudies.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel Student Org's National Conference to Focus on U.S., Israel's 'Legacy of Displacement'


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m very annoyed that the caption below my picture on the Stuff website suggests that I objected to the agreement because of being_ “a deal with Israel whose military is in violent conflict with Palestine“_. Those words are Fairfax’s, not mine. Similarly, where the article states: _“Williams said many taxpayers would have an issue with New Zealand signing an agreement with a Middle Eastern country whose military continued to engage in violent conflict”_ – again not my words.

(full article online)

Fairfax “Journalist” Caught Making Stuff Up To Demonize Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

I'm not defending anyone rioting or causing damage. But following Haaretz's lead, the same Al Rai newspaper that said that the Holocaust is questionable now says that what happened in Jerusalem was - yes, you guessed it - Kristallnacht.

In the two days of Kristallnacht, over 250 synagogues were burned, over 7,000 Jewish businesses were trashed and looted, 91 Jews were killed, and Jewish cemeteries, hospitals, schools, and homes were looted while police and fire brigades stood by.

Comparing the disturbances in Jerusalem two weeks ago with Kristallnacht is as obscene as comparing Israel responding to rockets to the Holocaust.

But for Israel haters, the Holocaust only exists as a prop to say that the Jews are worse than Nazis.

(full article online)

Arabs consider the Holocaust a myth - until it becomes convenient for them to say Jews are worse than Nazis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

_On 12 September _Fathom_ hosted a briefing with Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat. Below is an edited transcript of the event. Barkat spoke candidly about running a city that is under the microscope like no other and contested like no other. He also discussed his vision for Jerusalem to be a model for peace and coexistence around the world and his policies to close the gaps between its different communities._

(full article online)

The most complicated city in the world: Talking to Mayor Nir Barkat about running Jerusalem - BICOM


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hevron: Jewish boy injured by rock-throwing Arab terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

"An examination of these NGOs, however, reveals that both by design and gross negligence on the part of U.N. member states, the NGOs' ranks include bigots, anti-Semites, and terrorist advocates who are now spreading hatred and inciting violence from the world stage," she added.

(full article online)


Report: UN promotes anti-Semitic, pro-terror groups


----------



## Hollie

For a look into the gaping maw of an ideology that glorifies death, destruction and mass murder as the highest achievements of that society - I present to you the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians”. 

This is an especially dysfunctional enclave (especially in relation to the rest of the Islamist Middle East), that engenders virulent hatreds and glorifies mass murderers. It serves to fuel the continuing dysfunction that defines so much of the Islamist Middle East. These pathologies arose from and are the product of an ideology that creates and nurtures the conflicts we see today. Marginalized women treated as chattel, hiding in their homes and forced into shapeless black sacks, gun battles and car bombings as conflict resolution, and a socio-political structure that elevates sociopaths to models of behavior. 

Sleep tight, infidels. 

*


Mass murderers honored at Palestinian University  - PMW Bulletins

Mass murderers honored at Palestinian University*

*New students at Al-Quds University 
taught that terrorist murderers are heroes*






[Official Fatah Facebook page, Oct. 15, 2017]

*Main banner at reception for new students featured photos of terror leaders responsible for the deaths of many hundreds of Israeli civilians*
(From left to right on banner) 

*Abu Ali Mustafa, head of PLFP*
*Fathi Shaqaqi, founder of Islamic Jihad*
*Ahmad Yassin, founder of Hamas*
*Yasser Arafat, former PLO, Fatah and PA Chairman*
*Salah Khalaf, head of Black September*
*Abu Jihad, head of the PLO terror organization's military wing
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

In this example, by not using the scare quotes, The New York Times is explaining the meaning of a "Palestinian intifada" as being the liberation of Palestine.

But in 2010, referring to Hamas, the newspaper did put the word "liberating" in quotes, noting accurately that it meant destroying Israel, an explanation that was not made clear in this latest case.

Newspapers, especially prominent papers like The New York Times, have style sheets and guides on consistent use of phrases. It seems unlikely that this phrase has been mistakenly kept in its reporting without an editor having made a clear decision to allow it is be used without the scare quotes.

By using the term "liberating Palestine" as a matter of fact phrase and not a quote by Israel's enemies, the NYT is telling the world that a nation that never existed is in need of being "liberated" from Israel, meaning the destruction of Israel.

That is about as anti-Israel as it gets.

(full article online)

NYT doesn't put scare quotes around Hamas' aim to "liberate Palestine" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official EU position towards Area C is totally at odds with international law. The Oslo process says that Area C remains under Israeli control until there is an agreement over borders, but the EU says that Area C is Palestinian - period.
> -----
> 
> The EU is not trying to build communities with orderly roads and infrastructure. It is trying to steal as much land in Area C as it can to give to Palestinians.
> 
> And now it wants to sue Israel to be compensated for acting illegally?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If you needed more evidence that the EU is anti-Israel.... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFS.  So let me get this straight.  Belgium illegally builds a house in, say, Canada.  The Canadian government tears it down, because....you can't build houses in foreign countries period and because you can't build houses without a building permit.  And then Belgium demands its money back?  The world has gone mad.
Click to expand...

OK, but what if Mexico tears it down?


----------



## Sixties Fan

For thirteen centuries the Jews of the Middle East suffered under the heal of Arab-Muslim imperial rule, along with the Christian population, within the system of _dhimmitude_ as we call it in the West.

Although _dhimmitude_ varied from century to century, and within the various areas of Arab-Muslim dominance, it was never better than Jim Crow at its worst. 

Jewish people were not allowed to repair synagogues. They were not allowed to hold a position of authority over any Arabs. They were generally not allowed to ride horses or defend themselves in the streets. They were not allowed to possess homes that overlooked the homes of the dominant majority Arab population. Speaking ill of the prophet Muhammad was punishable by death, as was Jewish sexual relations with Muslim women. In some places Jews were not even allowed outside during a rainstorm lest their Jewish filth run into the streets, thereby contaminating the dominant majority population.

And we had to pay the _jizya_, otherwise known as "protection money." The formal process of that payment was designed to be a humiliating experience for the purpose of reinforcing our lowly place within Arab-Muslim culture.

{See, Martin Gilbert, _In Ishmael's House: A History of Jews in Muslim Lands_, Yale University Press, 2010.}

Furthermore, the Palestinian-Arabs have turned down every single offer for statehood from the Peel Commission of 1937 until this moment and the greater Arab nation, which outnumbers the Jews of the Middle East by a factor of 60 or 70 to 1, have never ceased trying to destroy Israel and thereby reduce the Jews who survive back to the second and third-class non-citizenship.
And, yet, intersectionality in the mouths of western-leftists blames the Jewish people for the never-ending Arab-Muslim, Koranically-based hostility toward us.

(full article online)

I am Free from Reem's Racist Stupidity!  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For thirteen centuries the Jews of the Middle East suffered under the heal of Arab-Muslim imperial rule, along with the Christian population, within the system of _dhimmitude_ as we call it in the West.
> 
> Although _dhimmitude_ varied from century to century, and within the various areas of Arab-Muslim dominance, it was never better than Jim Crow at its worst.
> 
> Jewish people were not allowed to repair synagogues. They were not allowed to hold a position of authority over any Arabs. They were generally not allowed to ride horses or defend themselves in the streets. They were not allowed to possess homes that overlooked the homes of the dominant majority Arab population. Speaking ill of the prophet Muhammad was punishable by death, as was Jewish sexual relations with Muslim women. In some places Jews were not even allowed outside during a rainstorm lest their Jewish filth run into the streets, thereby contaminating the dominant majority population.
> 
> And we had to pay the _jizya_, otherwise known as "protection money." The formal process of that payment was designed to be a humiliating experience for the purpose of reinforcing our lowly place within Arab-Muslim culture.
> 
> {See, Martin Gilbert, _In Ishmael's House: A History of Jews in Muslim Lands_, Yale University Press, 2010.}
> 
> Furthermore, the Palestinian-Arabs have turned down every single offer for statehood from the Peel Commission of 1937 until this moment and the greater Arab nation, which outnumbers the Jews of the Middle East by a factor of 60 or 70 to 1, have never ceased trying to destroy Israel and thereby reduce the Jews who survive back to the second and third-class non-citizenship.
> And, yet, intersectionality in the mouths of western-leftists blames the Jewish people for the never-ending Arab-Muslim, Koranically-based hostility toward us.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> I am Free from Reem's Racist Stupidity!  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For thirteen centuries the Jews of the Middle East suffered under the heal of Arab-Muslim imperial rule, along with the Christian population, within the system of _dhimmitude_ as we call it in the West.
> 
> Although _dhimmitude_ varied from century to century, and within the various areas of Arab-Muslim dominance, it was never better than Jim Crow at its worst.
> 
> Jewish people were not allowed to repair synagogues. They were not allowed to hold a position of authority over any Arabs. They were generally not allowed to ride horses or defend themselves in the streets. They were not allowed to possess homes that overlooked the homes of the dominant majority Arab population. Speaking ill of the prophet Muhammad was punishable by death, as was Jewish sexual relations with Muslim women. In some places Jews were not even allowed outside during a rainstorm lest their Jewish filth run into the streets, thereby contaminating the dominant majority population.
> 
> And we had to pay the _jizya_, otherwise known as "protection money." The formal process of that payment was designed to be a humiliating experience for the purpose of reinforcing our lowly place within Arab-Muslim culture.
> 
> {See, Martin Gilbert, _In Ishmael's House: A History of Jews in Muslim Lands_, Yale University Press, 2010.}
> 
> Furthermore, the Palestinian-Arabs have turned down every single offer for statehood from the Peel Commission of 1937 until this moment and the greater Arab nation, which outnumbers the Jews of the Middle East by a factor of 60 or 70 to 1, have never ceased trying to destroy Israel and thereby reduce the Jews who survive back to the second and third-class non-citizenship.
> And, yet, intersectionality in the mouths of western-leftists blames the Jewish people for the never-ending Arab-Muslim, Koranically-based hostility toward us.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> I am Free from Reem's Racist Stupidity!  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
Click to expand...


This is what the article is about:
I am Free from Reem's Racist Stupidity!  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

"
It should also be noted that on the mural of Rasmea Odeh at Reem's bakery-cafe is a button or badge reading "Oscar Grant."
Oscar Grant was the young black man shot dead by Oakland police on New Year's Eve 2009 on the platform of the Fruitvale  BART Station within spitting distance of Reem's joint*. The shooting sparked riots in Oakland and Reem Assil is trying to associate Rasmea Odeh with Oscar Grant for the purpose of associating Palestinian-Arab antisemitic anti-Zionism with the movement for "social justice" in the United States.*

*She is exploiting that movement and, in the process, is suggesting a sort-of ideological kinship between Grant, who was a victim, and Odeh, who is a murderer of innocent people.* It seems to me that the Black community should be unhappy at the implied comparison."
----------
Tin foil always misses what an article is all about


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslim discrimination again Jews.  What is your name?  How do you call yourself? ]

Israeli judo team not allowed to fly to Turkey


----------



## MJB12741

I find it ironic how the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israel's in this endless conflict.  Bottom line:  Don't want dead Palestinians, stop attacking & killing any Israelis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ordinary Egyptians refused to accept a huge honor on behalf of their relatives - because, you know, Israel, hand waving, Israel, mumble, Palestinians, 1948, Nakba, Israel.

In other words, by traveling to Israel to accept the award, the relatives would be guilty of the crime of "normalization with the Zionist enemy"  that has been at formal peace with Egypt for 40 years, longer than the two countries were at war. (Arab media accurately noted the reason was "normalization," not the four absurd reasons listed in the article.

This is how relatives of a hero behave today in a country with a peace treaty with Israel, a country that has no interest in real peace but only in the benefits it receives from the peace agreement.

(full article online)

Why peace is impossible, reason #8210 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

ABC agreed and made a change to the text, which now, in non-specific language, reads:

A bugle linked to the famous Beersheba cavalry charge will be heading back *to the site of the battle*.

It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story. Is ABC so afraid of acknowledging reality?

(full article online)

HonestReporting Wins the Battle of Beersheba | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ABC agreed and made a change to the text, which now, in non-specific language, reads:
> 
> A bugle linked to the famous Beersheba cavalry charge will be heading back *to the site of the battle*.
> 
> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story. Is ABC so afraid of acknowledging reality?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> HonestReporting Wins the Battle of Beersheba | HonestReporting





Sixties Fan said:


> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story.


Neither does it appear in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.

Interesting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC agreed and made a change to the text, which now, in non-specific language, reads:
> 
> A bugle linked to the famous Beersheba cavalry charge will be heading back *to the site of the battle*.
> 
> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story. Is ABC so afraid of acknowledging reality?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> HonestReporting Wins the Battle of Beersheba | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does it appear in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...

What is interesting is that you once posted that you do not come to this thread to read the posts.

But here you are !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC agreed and made a change to the text, which now, in non-specific language, reads:
> 
> A bugle linked to the famous Beersheba cavalry charge will be heading back *to the site of the battle*.
> 
> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story. Is ABC so afraid of acknowledging reality?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> HonestReporting Wins the Battle of Beersheba | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, however, still odd that the word “Israel” does not appear even once in the entire story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does it appear in the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...

Oh, look what I found.  The "State of Palestine, or the Palestinians were not mentioned .  What can one do?
---------------
The *1949 Armistice Agreements* are a set of armistice agreements signed during 1949 between Israel and neighboring Egypt,[1] Lebanon,[2] Jordan,[3] and Syria[4] to formally end the official hostilities of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War, and establish armistice lines between Israeli forces and Jordanian-Iraqi forces, also known as the _Green Line._
_
1949 Armistice Agreements - Wikipedia_


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Anti-Israel Conspiracy Theories*

New spins on the blood libel are alive today in other parts of the Middle East as well. In March 1997, Nabil Ramlawi, the PLO representative to the United Nations in Geneva accused Israel of a sinister plot to kill Palestinian children. “The Israeli authorities infected by injection 300 Palestinian children with the HIV virus during the years of the intifada.” Israelis have been similarly accused of spreading mad cow disease to Palestinians through British-made milk chocolates, killing Arab children to get their organs, and sending AIDS-infected Israeli prostitutes to contaminate the West Bank. In December 2004, Iran’s Sahar 1 TV aired a weekly series called _Zahra’s Blue Eyes or For You Palestine_. The show featured fictional Israeli doctors taking hearts from healthy Palestinian children for transplants, as well as graphic scenes of Palestinian children whose eyes have been surgically removed and stolen by Israel.

(full article online)

Conspiracy Theories and the Jews | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Speaking of conspiracy theorists ]

Professor of the Department of Food Science at Rutgers University, he seems to have a very unhealthy obsession with Israel.
--
As usual, all the evidence you need is in his social media posts, the following of which is but a sample.
---
*Update*: Looks like Michael is on shaky ground at Rutgers. No mention of his antisemitism though..

(full article online)

Anti-Zionist-Not-Antisemite Of The Day: Michael Chikindas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some of these emergency response teams have worked together in the past. Israeli and Palestinian firefighters, for instance, collaborated last yearduring a rash of fires — some of them set by arsonists — that blazed throughout the West Bank.

(full article online)

Israelis, Jordanians, Palestinians find a common enemy: Natural disasters


----------



## MJB12741

I have noticed the anti Israel posters don't like to learn of Israel's endless contributions to a better world for all humanity.  Golly gee, why is that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli representative responded by pointing out the absurdity of the discussion and the accusations of oppressive regimes like Syria.

In his words:

"_t is surreal to hear, year after year, allegations of human rights violations by Israel from some of the world's most infamous human rights abusers... The Syrian delegate's cynical attack on my country today are just another desperate attempt to divert attention from the crimes that they commit against their own people on a daily basis. The population on the Golan are well and alive. This is something which we unfortunately cannot say about hundreds of thousands of Syrian citizens killed in Syria during the last year.
...
To the Syrian distinguished representative, I would ask, perhaps you would inform the committee how dropping barrel bombs on schools, markets and hospitals are compatible with development."

(full article online)

Developments - UN meeting slams Israel for using natural resources to build while its neighbors use them to destroy_


----------



## Sixties Fan

[How many of the Hezbollah members are Palestinians? ]

Hezbollah is planning to withdraw its forces from Syria in 2018 in order to bolster its presence along the border with Israel, Lebanese news site Lebanon 24 reported on Tuesday.

According to the report, Hezbollah's high command issued a new order mandating that the last remaining Hezbollah fighters must leave Syria in early 2018.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/10/...ve-syria-to-prepare-for-conflict-with-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

And that's when I realize what was missing in the _Hole in One_ segment on Hadassah and the Bundt cake: the word "Israel" was not once mentioned. 

Which is why it is ironic that the narrator opens the story this way, "The origin of the Bundt cake is drizzled in controversy, so much so that people don't know what to call it."

Apparently, the State of Israel is so "drizzled in controversy" the Cooking Channel doesn't know what to call IT, either.

We're offered a brief history of Hadassah, "Hadassah was founded in 1912, founded by an American woman named Henrietta Szold. Its mission was to improve healthcare for people, and especially women, at home and abroad."

"Abroad?"

Ahem. You mean "ISRAEL."

(full article online)

Cooking Show Talks About Hadassah for Five Minutes Without Mentioning Israel (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visiting a construction site, the defense minister said the project “will significantly improve the security of the residents of southern Israel in general, and the residents of the area around Gaza in particular, as it will foil and thwart the plans of the enemy to harm us.”

(full article online)

Liberman says work on underground Gaza border barrier on schedule


----------



## Sixties Fan

As has been noted here on numerous occasions in the past, the restrictions placed on the import of dual-use goods (i.e. items which can be used for terrorist purposes) to the Gaza Strip do not apply to medical supplies. The party responsible for medical services in the Gaza Strip is the Palestinian Authority and it is that body which has in recent months exacerbated the chronic crisis affecting  the healthcare system in Gaza by severely cutting medical aid and referrals for treatment in Israel. Likewise, it is the Palestinian Authority which is solely responsible for those “severe power shortages” in the Gaza Strip that have affected medical services as well as additional fields.

The BBC knows that full well and yet, rather than telling this straightforward story clearly and accurately, through omission and implication it continues to steer its audiences towards the inaccurate assumption that the dire state of medical services and electricity supply in Gaza is connected to Israel, using ‘reports’ produced by a partisan body as back-up.  

(full article online)

BBC News continues to mislead on Gaza medical services


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is not isolated at all. It is more a part of the community of nations than every single one of its Muslim critics.

So for all the people who have dedicated their lives to telling the world that Israel is a pariah nation - you are once again proven to be liars.

(full article online)

Passport power rankings explode the myth of "isolated Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[All Israelis are military, ALL, and all Israeli students abroad are part of the Mossad.  Now.... !!!!  ]

At film screening, "expert" says that all Israeli students in Belgium are Mossad agents ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“All information in my post comes directly from publicly available information on the Internet, which Mr. Chikindas himself — or Rutgers, his employer — published,” Aussie Dave pointed out. “To answer Mr. Chikindas, my goal with these posts is to show just how prevalent antisemitism is among those claiming they are only critics of Israel.”

(full article online)

Jewish Groups, Leaders Praise Rutgers for Disavowing Antisemitic Professor — Who Continues to Deny Bias Against Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

An op-ed about the conference in Egypt's El Beshayer doesn't disappoint, as the writer Bassam Badarin tries to ridicule the conference but ends up revealing his own hate.

Badarin correctly points out that the two Arabs who spoke at the conference don't really represent anybody. He claims (several times)  that the conference was created by the Likud.

(full article online)

Arab writer freaks out in discussing "Jordan is Palestine" conference ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Protester Caught on Video Calling Israeli-Arab Activists ‘Rats,’ ‘Garbage’ at University of Minnesota Event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surprise 86th birthday party for the guardian of Jewish Peki'in


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas security chief hurt in Gaza ‘assassination bid’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As has been noted here on numerous occasions in the past, the restrictions placed on the import of dual-use goods (i.e. items which can be used for terrorist purposes)


Like chocolate, school books, baby formula,... You have to be a real ass to think the siege is legal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As has been noted here on numerous occasions in the past, the restrictions placed on the import of dual-use goods (i.e. items which can be used for terrorist purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> Like chocolate, school books, baby formula,... You have to be a real ass to think the siege is legal.
Click to expand...

It's understandable that you have hurt feelings when Israel takes steps to defend its population from islamic terrorist attacks. 

Any chance you could email one of more of the islamic terrorist franchises operating in islamic terrorist'istan and suggest they spend their welfare money on improving the lives of Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians"? 

Obviously, welfare money for gee-had really does fall off the kuffar tree. However, those infidel supplied welfare fraud dollars spent to fight gee-had means that those welfare dollars can't be spent elsewhere.

Please do cc. us on your email.


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the “Palestine Industry”, so to speak, is the great untold story. Aimee Shalan of Medical Aid for Palestinians, Omar Shakir of Human Rights Watch and Helen Thompson of Care International all came to Parliament and spoke about the same subject. They even repeated exactly the same phrase to describe Gaza’s situation: “De-development”.

They complained how little money Gaza is receiving which, in addition to Israel’s “occupation” of Gaza, is causing this “de-development”. Shakir, Thompson and Shalan are just three of thousands receiving salaries for the same work; money that could be spent on Gazans.

(full article online)

“Pro-Israel” Labour MP Wes Streeting hosts Friends of Palestine event, afterwards attacks me on Twitter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKMW prompts Economist correction to misattributed dialogue in review of the play ‘Oslo’


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/breaking-news/gaza-terror-tunnel-collapses/2017/10/28/


----------



## Sixties Fan

In other words, those 3,000 casualties in Raqqa represented one percent of the city’s pre-ISIS population and a whopping 12 percent of its population as of early September. The casualties in Gaza, by contrast, represented about 0.12 percent of that territory’s population. Thus, as a proportion of the population, casualties in Raqqa were somewhere between 10 and 100 times higher than those in Gaza, and almost certainly much closer to the higher figure. That is an astronomical difference.

Moreover, the real difference is probably even greater, due to the second critical factor: the effect of Raqqa’s more extensive property damage.

(full article online)

ISIS and Hamas Use Similar Tactics, Resulting in More Civilian Deaths


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How seriously to take any UN organization when it comes to human rights and its endless attacks on Israel over "Palestinian land"  ]

UNICEF is the children's relief agency of the United Nations (an organization well-known for its anti-Israel bias). Sitting on UNICEF's Executive Board are two countries that permit some of the worst abuses of children to go unchecked: Iran and Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia has failed to enact meaningful reform measures to prevent what has been called the “well-entrenched” practice of child marriage. In one reported case from 2008, a court refused to annul the marriage of a girl of eight– that's younger than many of the trick-or-treaters that UNICEF is asking to help them raise money.

Iran recently executed a teenager, according to LGBTQ activists, because he was gay. Iranian children of the Baha'i faith, along with their parents and all other Baha'i, have been branded “deviants,” and “enemies of God.” Iran also continues to permit marriage of girls as young as 13.

In addition, both Iran and Saudi Arabia havebeen charged with responsibility for the deaths of hundreds of children in Yemen.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Trick or Treating for UNICEF: "Scary Good" or Just Plain Scary?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dutch government 'obsessed' with Israel, Simon Wiesenthal Center says


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Biggest Jewish-Arab race in Israel - November 10 (Abu Tor)


----------



## Sixties Fan

To look at it another way, the countries with the highest passport power scores - Singapore, Germany, Denmark, Finland, Sweden, Italy, France, Spain, Norway, Japan, UK, South Korea - all accept Israeli passports without any issue, and all of them require a visa from Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Iran (with the sole exception that South Korea accepting Saudi passports as well.)

This is pretty strong proof that while the Israel-haters manage to get UN resolutions passed against Israel, the enlightened world knows very well who is on the side of freedom and who isn't. When the rubber hits the road, Israel is the country that is admired - and it is the Arab and Muslim nations who are generally considered to be potential dangers.

(full article online)

More on passports - and which countries are isolated in the world community ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

123 countries support Israeli resolution at the UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

See? One of them is filled with crazed, deranged hate while the other is filled with insane, unhinged hate.

The differences are so obvious.

Finally! The differences between antisemitism and anti-Zionism, explained (poster) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu hails ‘breakthrough technology’ in discovery of Hamas attack tunnel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.

(full article online)


PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu Honors WWI Soldiers from Australia, New Zealand, Who Liberated Holy Land | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 11 Heshvan 5778 – October 31, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1915 encyclopedia describes the characteristics of Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: A Humorous Look at Invasions of the Jewish Homeland Throughout the Millennia


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured


Cool.

Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.

You would think that they might learn something.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
Click to expand...


Not at all, chuckles. The stone throwers have announced why.

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988


"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."

The above is simply an ideological expression of what is contained in your hate and war manual otherwise called the Koran.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
Click to expand...

Dunce is calling other people stupid.  It figures.
"Israel does not exist" dunce yells at every opportunity.
Zionists have no right to Judea or Samaria or Israel for that matter.  They are not Jews....yada, yada, yada.

Thank you dunce.  We'll call you !!!!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
Click to expand...


They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
Click to expand...

Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
Click to expand...


Just who is stealing from the Arab-Moslem welfare cheats?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the enforcement operation, however, dozens of local Arabs attacked the Civil Administration officers, hurling rocks at the team. Officials say some 40 stone-throwers attacked the officers, injuring one and damaging a Civil Administration vehicle.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Those assholes are too stupid to figure out why people throw stones at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
Click to expand...

Dunce thinks that the Land of Israel is just "stuff"
The Arabs agree.  It is just "stuff" for them, it has absolutely no meaning beyond being another piece of land they once upon a time grabbed from the rightful owners.
They lost that "stuff" first to the Europeans and then the Ottoman Turks.

Tough isn't it , losing one's "stuff" when it never belonged to you ?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
Click to expand...


From the link:
"One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."

Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time after time those assholes keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> You would think that they might learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
Click to expand...

Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Name a political party in Palestine that is not "illegal."


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have. The islamic beast must be confronted and subdued.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another case of foreigners stealing Palestinian stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorism is illegal, at least in the West where Islamism has not dragged this portion of the globe into your preferred Dark Ages of Islamic retrogression.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name a political party in Palestine that is not "illegal."
Click to expand...


Who is claiming that the Islamic terrorist mini-caliphate / welfare fraud syndicates are illegal?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Western media never grasps the sheer amount of time and money that Iran spends on demonizing Israel (and America.) It is a truly psychopathic obsession.

From Mehr News:
 The second meeting of International Union of Resistance Scholars has kicked off Wed. with presence of over 700 prominent Shia and Sunni scholars from 80 countries in Beirut, Lebanon.

Participating at the event are the head of the Resistance Scholars Union, Sheikh Maher Hammoud; Lebanon's Hezbollah leader Seyyed Hassan Nasrallah; and Secretary General of the World Forum for proximity of the Islamic Schools of Thought Ayatollah Mohsen Araki, giving their speech over the critical situation of Palestine and its leading role in boosting unity and solidarity among Muslims.That tells the entire story. Iran wants to be the leader of the Muslim world, and there is only one thing that has historically unified that world: hatred of Israel.

(full article online)

Iran sponsors anti-Israel "resistance scholars" conference in Beirut ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News report on Gaza tunnel equivocal about its purpose


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terror tunnel bingo


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BBC News report on Gaza tunnel equivocal about its purpose


Those tunnels have only been used to defend Palestine from invading Israeli troops. They have never been used against civilians.

It is interesting, then, that Israel uses the term terror tunnels. It must be part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> PA Arabs attack Civil Admin. officers, one injured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link:
> "One injured as Civil Administration officers attempting to shut down illegal Arab quarries attacked by dozens of rioters hurling stones."
> 
> Why is it that "illegal" and "Arab" so often populate a news story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because everything "Arab" is illegal to those assholes in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name a political party in Palestine that is not "illegal."
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News report on Gaza tunnel equivocal about its purpose
> 
> 
> 
> Those tunnels have only been used to defend Palestine from invading Israeli troops. They have never been used against civilians.
> 
> It is interesting, then, that Israel uses the term terror tunnels. It must be part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...

Even by your standards of extreme retreat from reality, that plumbs new depths of the absurd.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rather than focus on the many silly aspects of the article, I decided, for once, to focus on something worth praising. Describing Israel’s president, Reuven Rivlin, the Times writes:

"Mr. Rivlin champions the old-school nationalist but liberal democracy envisioned by the right-wing Zionist Revisionist movement of Zeev Jabotinsky and Menachem Begin, who pushed for a greater Israel territorially but were sticklers for defending minority rights and the rule of law."

This made me laugh out loud. The Times now declares that Jabotinsky and Begin were liberal democrats, “sticklers for defending minority rights and the rule of law.” What a change — and a welcome change — this is from how the Times covered Begin and Jabotinsky in years past.

Let’s review the record.

A January 27, 1935 news article in the Times about an appearance by Jabotinsky in Manhattan reported, “As leader of the militant right wing of Zionism and frequently accused of Fascist leanings, Mr. Jabotinsky has been opposed by Socialist and Democratic Zionists.”

In 1948, when Begin was visiting the United States, the Timesgreeted him with a news article reporting on a statement by Albert Einstein and 20 other “scholars and teachers” who denounced Begin and his followers as “terrorists” who “have preached an admixture of ultra-nationalism, religious mysticism and racial superiority.” The statement said that “like other Fascist parties…they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model.”

(full article online)

‘Revisionist’ New York Times Suddenly Discovers New Love for Jabotinsky, Begin


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How can we pretend that the West will have the cultural and physical strength to defeat radical Islam if its students are not even able to read Shakespeare without trigger warnings? This is an ideological cancer which convinced Western public opinion that Crusades and Jihad are on the same moral level, that Western capitalism savaged the Third World, that there is no difference between Enlightenment and Sharia, that puritans deserve to be censored at Harvard, that “Huckelberry Finn” is more dangerous than the Mein Kampf and that Zionism is a plot to colonize the Arab natives.


It is an unprecedented wave of cultural nihilism, fed by digital socialism and historic sense of guilt, which is tearing apart our civilization and culture more efficiently than Islamic fundamentalism. We created a comfort zone in which the West is committing suicide.

(full article online)

The West cannot even read Shakespeare anymore


----------



## Sixties Fan

New 'Simba' sonar system can tell difference between terrorist infiltrator at sea and civilian swimmers and marine life.

(full article online)

Navy uses 'smart sonar' to combat Hamas commandos


----------



## Sixties Fan

Golan Druze breach Israeli security fence

IDF Determined to Defend Syrian Druze Village as Civil War Reaching Border | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 14 Heshvan 5778 – November 3, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Hollie

This is just terrible. 12 ski masks were martyred, never to experience a winters’ chill. 



Death toll rises to 12 in Gaza tunnel Israel blew up: Islamic Jihad

*Death toll rises to 12 in Gaza tunnel Israel blew up: Islamic Jihad*



AFPNovember 3, 2017





Islamic Jihad fighters attend the funeral on October 31, 2017 of comrades killed when Israel blew up a tunnel from the Gaza Strip (AFP Photo/MAHMUD HAMS)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah is not remotely likely to change its ways following Hariri’s resignation. Indeed, it may do the opposite. The Shiite organization has long abandoned the pretense that it is not heavily influenced by Iran, and does not try to hide the fact that it receives its financial support and its marching orders from Tehran.

The only inconvenience Hezbollah is likely to face is in the case of a renewed escalation between Israel and Lebanon/Hezbollah.

With Lebanon/Hezbollah stripped of its Hariri fig leaf, Israel is likely to enjoy a greater degree of international legitimacy to wage an uncompromising campaign in a future conflict against what is, again, now rightly recognized as the Middle East’s strongest terror group. Today’s thoroughly unmasked Hezbollah, after all, is a state-backed (Iran), state-dominating (Lebanon), terrorist army that makes the Islamic State look like a bunch of Boy Scouts.

(full article online)

With Hariri’s resignation, Lebanon now a full on Iranian proxy for all to see


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another message from an unknown Labour councillor contained ‘echoes of the blood libel’, the JLM events are told.

The tweet showed an Israeli flag dripping with blood along with the words: ‘The genocidal murderers of innocent women and children: Moses must be proud of you.’ The message was headlined: ‘Israel is evil, long live Palestine.’

(full article online)

Unbelievable antisemitism in the British Labour Party, illustrated ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Jewish and Muslim medics pray together in Jerusalem


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is a Hub for Diversity


----------



## Shusha

MJB12741 said:


> Israel is a Hub for Diversity



Ah now, quit messing with us.  You know Israel is an exclusive State just for Jews.  They pigged the place for themselves, remember?!


----------



## MJB12741

Shusha said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Hub for Diversity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah now, quit messing with us.  You know Israel is an exclusive State just for Jews.  They pigged the place for themselves, remember?!
Click to expand...


Yes & did you know those "Zionists are stealing or occupying Palestinian land" even though the native Palestinians were Jews.  Very cleaver those Zionists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah Leader Hassan Nasrallah Urges Lebanese Citizens Not to Riot Over Resignation of Prime Minister Hariri | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 17 Heshvan 5778 – November 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The planned thick forests in southern Lebanon would go a long way to obscure Hezbollah’s arsenal of an estimated 150,000 missiles, including advanced Iranian surface-to-sea and anti-aircraft weapons systems. The environmentally appropriate new trees would also cover the entrances to Hezbollah’s network of underground terror tunnels north of the border with Israel, as well as its complex of underground rocket manufacturing facilities.

(full article online)

Lebanon, Hezbollah, to Plant ‘One Million Trees’ on Southern Border | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 17 Heshvan 5778 – November 6, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Diplomats Compete to Show Speed Against Israelis in Jerusalem | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 17 Heshvan 5778 – November 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab construction workers hurl stones into Tel Aviv-area preschool, make vulgar gestures towards staff members.

(full article online)

Preschool evacuated after Arab workers hurl stones


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hamas terror group has held the bodies of two slain IDF soldiers, Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul, in captivity since 2014, demanding the release of large numbers of jailed Arab terrorists as a goodwill gesture before negotiations for the soldiers’ release even begin. Three Israeli citizens are also believed to be held by Hamas.

“The government has two major goals. The first is to protect the country, and the second is to build up the country. We’re working on both simultaneously. We’re defending our country with a simple rule – we attack whoever attacks us.”

“The second [rule] is that we’re not going to give something for nothing.”

(full article online)

'Gaza won't get terrorists' bodies back for free'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Andrew Marr clumsily claims “a lot of Jewish friends” and “Jewish community leaders” blame Israel for antisemitism in Britain

WATCH: Binyamin Netanyahu Handles ‘Hostile’  Andrew Marr Interview Like a Boss


----------



## MJB12741

Terrorist tunnel under Gaza school.  What next? 

Israel’s UN envoy blasts discovery of Gaza tunnel under UNRWA school


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Today in terrorist attacks ]

J'lem Arab vandal arrested - and found to be planning attack

Israeli bus attacked by Arab stone-throwers in Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

The video depicts IDF vehicles moving along the security barrier between Israel and the Gaza Strip, and as one vehicle emerges a text appears in Arabic and in Hebrew on the screen saying: "In the line of fire."

(full article online)

WATCH: Palestinian terror group threatens IDF, promises war with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The late French writer and philosopher André Glucksmann, the late historian of anti-Semitism, Robert S. Wistrich, and the eminent historian Walter Laqueur, who left his native Breslau for Palestine on the day before Kristallnacht 1938 and is one of the inspirations behind the production, are among the film’s pre-eminent on-screen commentators. Arnold Roth, whose daughter was murdered in the Hamas attack on the Jerusalem Sbarro in 2001, and Dan Alon, one of the surviving Israeli athletes from the 1972 Munich Olympics massacre, are important voices in the film.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 05-Nov-17: "Watching the Moon at Night", the documentary film Swedish TV has suppressed, is being screened in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Against Avnery, I would say that Zionism is an international movement to oppose the forces arrayed against the Jewish state, something both meaningful and useful – even essential. It did not end when the state was declared; thanks to our enemies, Zionism is a continuing struggle.

It therefore makes perfect sense that someone living in Los Angeles can be a Zionist even if he doesn’t choose to live in _Eretz Israel_.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/abu-yehuda/keeping-the-jewish-state/2017/11/07/


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> It therefore makes perfect sense that someone living in Los Angeles can be a Zionist even if he doesn’t choose to live in _Eretz Israel_.


Huh? This confuses me. Can you explain what you mean here?


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It therefore makes perfect sense that someone living in Los Angeles can be a Zionist even if he doesn’t choose to live in _Eretz Israel_.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? This confuses me. Can you explain what you mean here?
Click to expand...

It all depends on what *your* definition of Zionism is


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: How Israel’s Brave Border Police Keep the Holy Land Safe and Sound


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Financial War on Terror Led to Global Shift in Targeting Money


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Israelis are Successful Fighting Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leader at Finsbury Park Mosque is Hamas official | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN continues illegal building


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chapter 458 in the shameless hypocrisy of Jewish Voice for Peace.

NYU 's Jewish Voice for Peace branch is recruiting using a poster with the tagline  "Wherever we live that's our homeland."

Its meant, of course to deny the Jewish people's deep cultural and spiritual ties with Israel, our ancient homeland.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: The shameless hypocrisy of Jewish Voice for Peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UN continues illegal building


Illegal according to whom? That is UN territory.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN continues illegal building
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal according to whom? That is UN territory.
Click to expand...


Link?  

Does diplomatic immunity = sovereignty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN continues illegal building
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal according to whom? That is UN territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Does diplomatic immunity = sovereignty?
Click to expand...

Britain handed the Mandate over to the UNPC in 1948.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN continues illegal building
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal according to whom? That is UN territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Does diplomatic immunity = sovereignty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain handed the Mandate over to the UNPC in 1948.
Click to expand...


Whoa whoa whoa.  Hold the phone.  You are saying that the UN has sovereignty over territory now?!  Talk to me.  'Cause that's kinda out there.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain handed the Mandate over to the UNPC in 1948.



And wait, wait, what?!  Britain, remember, had no authority to hand over land.  It wasn't theirs.  So suddenly its the UNs because Britain handed it over?  Dude, sometimes you do not make any sense even in your own head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain handed the Mandate over to the UNPC in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wait, wait, what?!  Britain, remember, had no authority to hand over land.  It wasn't theirs.  So suddenly its the UNs because Britain handed it over?  Dude, sometimes you do not make any sense even in your own head.
Click to expand...

The land was still Palestine but the UNPC became the trustee over Palestine.
----------------
The Government of the United Kingdom, in a memorandum on the "Legal Meaning of the Termination of the Mandate", has advised the United Nations Palestine Commission that so far the Mandatory Power is concerned the United Nations Commission will be the Government of Palestine after 15 May 1948.​
Future government of Palestine - UN Palestine Commission as successor Government of Palestine/UK memorandum (excerpts) - Press release (27 February 1948)
-----------------
Why do you post her when you know so little?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rioters over the summer, the Waqf  and the Palestinian Authority insisted that even cameras were not acceptable to them, and they celebrated when Israel backed down and removed them.

Lion's Gate, where most of the protests were centered in the summer, is the only remaining Muslim entrance to the Mount without the cameras at this time.

The Waqf says that they were not told about these new cameras. Which is hardly surprising.

Now the question is whether the Waqf can whip up the frenzy of antisemitic hate that they managed to incite over the summer, even though it is obvious that the cameras will not impeded anyone from going to the Al Aqsa mosque - unless they have weapons.

(full article online)

Three months after riots, Israel quietly reinstalls cameras at entrances to Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Druze consider themselves to be and act as loyal Israelis in every respect, so Jewish Israelis consider themselves bound to show equal loyalty to the Druze. Therefore, when Israeli Druze (some of whom even have relatives in Khader) were concerned about what might happen to their Syrian brethren if the extremist militias succeeded in capturing the town, Israeli Jews–who can readily understand concern for the fate of one’s coreligionists in another country–fully agreed that something had to be done. Hence the army, as it has twice before, warned the extremists that if they didn’t retreat, they would be attacked by Israeli planes and artillery. And the extremists, as they have twice before, got the message and abandoned their attack.

(full article online)

For Middle East Arabs, Kinship with Israel Is a Two-Way Street


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza faces takeover by youth more extreme than Hamas: Israeli defense official


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## Hollie

Aww, those UNRWA welfare fraud cheats are so cute when they’re blustering on and trying to impress each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Fatah glorifies the second Intifada, promises more terror - PMW Bulletins

PMW Bulletins
Fatah glorifies the second Intifada, promises more terror
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
Nov. 7, 2017 " valign="middle" style="font-size: 12px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">


*Fatah glorifies the second Intifada*
*in which over 1,000 Israelis were murdered *
*and promises more terror* 

*"The only way to freedom and liberation is resistance to the occupier... There is no honor for the weak." *[Mahmoud Abbas' Advisor, Sultan Abu Al-Einein]

*"Resistance until the return [of the refugees], the state, and self determination.'* 
  [Fatah Central Committee member Tawfiq Tirawi]


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> Aww, those UNRWA welfare fraud cheats are so cute when they’re blustering on and trying to impress each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah glorifies the second Intifada, promises more terror - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> Fatah glorifies the second Intifada, promises more terror
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> Nov. 7, 2017 " valign="middle" style="font-size: 12px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">
> 
> 
> *Fatah glorifies the second Intifada
> in which over 1,000 Israelis were murdered
> and promises more terror*
> 
> *"The only way to freedom and liberation is resistance to the occupier... There is no honor for the weak." *[Mahmoud Abbas' Advisor, Sultan Abu Al-Einein]
> 
> *"Resistance until the return [of the refugees], the state, and self determination.'*
> [Fatah Central Committee member Tawfiq Tirawi]


There it is folks.  And still some people wonder why there can be no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following complaints from HonestReporting, the Daily Telegraph amended its text to refer to “envoy.” The Times removed the entire paragraph from its story. Yet, in a follow-up story, The Times instead referred to the “Palestinian representative to the UK” having clearly amended its lexicon.

(full article online)

There is No Palestinian 'Ambassador' to the UK | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where is the evidence that Palestinians would be kind to their minority Jewish population? Besides the rampant antisemitism in Palestinian media every day, all one need to look at is what has happened to Christians under Palestinian rule since Oslo - they have been fleeing.

But that is exactly what Power wants Jews to do, too:
 The Jews would not be driven into the sea. But those who want to return to Europe, America or even Russia would be more than welcome.
Both Germany and Russia, the great centres of anti-Semitism in the past, have seemed to have flushed that horror away and treat their Jews well.Power in one breath says that Palestinians would treat the Jews just fine, but in the next recommends that Jews go back to the places where their great-grandparents were massacred because things aren't so bad there now.

Now, why would they want to move to countries that have nothing but bad memories - unless life under Arab rule would be worse?

(full article online)

Fact-free British columnist looks forward to Israel's destruction ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

She starts off with something that no one would argue with:
 While we work to challenge ill-informed criticism of Israel and Zionism on our campuses, we believe that such criticisms can and must be treated as constitutionally-protected free speech – not banned and suppressed by an act of Congress.And no one says that criticism of Israel should be banned - this is a straw-man argument.

But then she eases into what she really wants to allow on college campuses:

 Anti-Semitism is a real and serious problem on some of our college campuses and in communities across our country. Yet applying the label of “anti-Semite” to all those who oppose the existence of the State of Israel is unfair and unhelpful overreach that ignores the nuances and sensitivities of a complicated political debate.Calling for the end of the world's only Jewish state, and saying that Jews are the only nation who do not have the right of self-determination, is "nuanced" and "complicated political debate"?

No, Zoe. it is modern antisemitism. It invokes age-old antisemitic tropes in a slightly newer package. Most of the modern antisemites claim that the Jewish people are not a people to begin with, in order to justify that they don't have the same human rights of other peoples.

(full article online)

J-Street U says being against the Jewish State's existence is "nuanced debate" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This was The Guardian’s headline:

*“UK international development secretary wanted to send aid money to Israeli army, No 10 confirms”*

Writing in The Independent, columnist Matthew Norman summed up those feelings:

“…she suddenly advocated giving foreign aid to — wait for it, wait for it; it’s worth the wait — the Israeli army.

Nowhere did Norman bother to mention what the foreign aid to Israel was actually for; and it was only in the sixth paragraph that Guardian readers learned that any proposed aid money would have gone to the IDF’s incredible field hospital on the Golan Heights, which is treating thousands of injured Syrians.

And that’s not all.

Would you be horrified if you found out that a politician was seeking ways to assist humanitarian efforts on behalf of victims of Syria’s civil war?

(full article online)

How the UK Media Recently Smeared Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Minister Gamilel: Palestinian State? Only in Sinai


----------



## Sixties Fan

INTO THE FRAY: The ruinous results of “conflict management”


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder how the Palestinians & their supporters feel about peace loving Christian Zionists?

http://www.hayovel.com/historic-event-in-the-knesset-watch-now/


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Support for Israel ‘Has Never Wavered and Never Will,’ Says Former US Secretary Powell


----------



## MJB12741

Christian support for Israel is strong & growing.

Homepage | Christians United for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last December, Daniel Pipes described A New Strategy for Israeli Victory, based on the continued failure of the peace process in its many manifestations and iterations. On the one hand, deterrence could not be maintained indefinitely because of its unpopularity internationally and the way it wore Israelis down. On the other hand, diplomacy became the new way to go -- and seems to be prepared to keep going, indefinitely, with no success.

The solution, according to Pipes, is victory -- The Israel Victory Project:
 the key concept of my approach, which is victory, or imposing one’s will on the enemy, compelling him through loss to give up his war ambitions. Wars end, the historical record shows, not through goodwill but through defeat. He who does not win loses. Wars usually end when failure causes one side to despair, when that side has abandoned its war aims and accepted defeat, and when that defeat has exhausted the will to fight. Conversely, so long as both combatants still hope to achieve their war objectives, fighting either goes on or it potentially will resume.

Despite the fact that he Arabs lost every war with Israel, in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, and 1982, they never saw their defeat as the end. Instead, they looked ahead for another opportunity to make war against Israel.

This is how Pipes described his solution to this problem back in July:

(full article/video online)

The Israel Victory Project: Time To Let Palestinian Arabs Know They Lost The War ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The land of Israel has been conquered but the areas of kedushah that remain in Arab hands will have to be bought out the same way Abraham and King David did. Most people don't realize that much of the north of Israel including the Galilee was purchased from the Syrians for pennies through the efforts of the Tagger family. My work for the past 32 years with Ateret Cohanim utilizes this principle. Ateret Cohanim has brought tremendous kedushah to Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Why did Abraham have to buy the Cave of Machpela?


----------



## MJB12741

Every time the Pali's start a conflict with Israel, the Pali's lose.  And then they & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to embark on diplomatic offensive against Hezbollah and Iran at UN


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Last December, Daniel Pipes described A New Strategy for Israeli Victory, based on the continued failure of the peace process in its many manifestations and iterations. On the one hand, deterrence could not be maintained indefinitely because of its unpopularity internationally and the way it wore Israelis down. On the other hand, diplomacy became the new way to go -- and seems to be prepared to keep going, indefinitely, with no success.
> 
> The solution, according to Pipes, is victory -- The Israel Victory Project:
> the key concept of my approach, which is victory, or imposing one’s will on the enemy, compelling him through loss to give up his war ambitions. Wars end, the historical record shows, not through goodwill but through defeat. He who does not win loses. Wars usually end when failure causes one side to despair, when that side has abandoned its war aims and accepted defeat, and when that defeat has exhausted the will to fight. Conversely, so long as both combatants still hope to achieve their war objectives, fighting either goes on or it potentially will resume.
> 
> Despite the fact that he Arabs lost every war with Israel, in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, and 1982, they never saw their defeat as the end. Instead, they looked ahead for another opportunity to make war against Israel.
> 
> This is how Pipes described his solution to this problem back in July:
> 
> (full article/video online)
> 
> The Israel Victory Project: Time To Let Palestinian Arabs Know They Lost The War ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Daniel Pipes 

The low hanging fruit is Israel's lackeys in congress. Now all this clown has to do is convince Palestinians and a few of their supporters that they have lost.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last December, Daniel Pipes described A New Strategy for Israeli Victory, based on the continued failure of the peace process in its many manifestations and iterations. On the one hand, deterrence could not be maintained indefinitely because of its unpopularity internationally and the way it wore Israelis down. On the other hand, diplomacy became the new way to go -- and seems to be prepared to keep going, indefinitely, with no success.
> 
> The solution, according to Pipes, is victory -- The Israel Victory Project:
> the key concept of my approach, which is victory, or imposing one’s will on the enemy, compelling him through loss to give up his war ambitions. Wars end, the historical record shows, not through goodwill but through defeat. He who does not win loses. Wars usually end when failure causes one side to despair, when that side has abandoned its war aims and accepted defeat, and when that defeat has exhausted the will to fight. Conversely, so long as both combatants still hope to achieve their war objectives, fighting either goes on or it potentially will resume.
> 
> Despite the fact that he Arabs lost every war with Israel, in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, and 1982, they never saw their defeat as the end. Instead, they looked ahead for another opportunity to make war against Israel.
> 
> This is how Pipes described his solution to this problem back in July:
> 
> (full article/video online)
> 
> The Israel Victory Project: Time To Let Palestinian Arabs Know They Lost The War ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes
> 
> The low hanging fruit is Israel's lackeys in congress. Now all this clown has to do is convince Palestinians and a few of their supporters that they have lost.
Click to expand...


Wow. A pro-islamic terrorist rally in an area occupied by a franchise of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc.

_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last December, Daniel Pipes described A New Strategy for Israeli Victory, based on the continued failure of the peace process in its many manifestations and iterations. On the one hand, deterrence could not be maintained indefinitely because of its unpopularity internationally and the way it wore Israelis down. On the other hand, diplomacy became the new way to go -- and seems to be prepared to keep going, indefinitely, with no success.
> 
> The solution, according to Pipes, is victory -- The Israel Victory Project:
> the key concept of my approach, which is victory, or imposing one’s will on the enemy, compelling him through loss to give up his war ambitions. Wars end, the historical record shows, not through goodwill but through defeat. He who does not win loses. Wars usually end when failure causes one side to despair, when that side has abandoned its war aims and accepted defeat, and when that defeat has exhausted the will to fight. Conversely, so long as both combatants still hope to achieve their war objectives, fighting either goes on or it potentially will resume.
> 
> Despite the fact that he Arabs lost every war with Israel, in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, and 1982, they never saw their defeat as the end. Instead, they looked ahead for another opportunity to make war against Israel.
> 
> This is how Pipes described his solution to this problem back in July:
> 
> (full article/video online)
> 
> The Israel Victory Project: Time To Let Palestinian Arabs Know They Lost The War ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes
> 
> The low hanging fruit is Israel's lackeys in congress. Now all this clown has to do is convince Palestinians and a few of their supporters that they have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. A pro-islamic terrorist rally in an area occupied by a franchise of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc.
> _
Click to expand...

Another terrorist card. Are you trying to sell something?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last December, Daniel Pipes described A New Strategy for Israeli Victory, based on the continued failure of the peace process in its many manifestations and iterations. On the one hand, deterrence could not be maintained indefinitely because of its unpopularity internationally and the way it wore Israelis down. On the other hand, diplomacy became the new way to go -- and seems to be prepared to keep going, indefinitely, with no success.
> 
> The solution, according to Pipes, is victory -- The Israel Victory Project:
> the key concept of my approach, which is victory, or imposing one’s will on the enemy, compelling him through loss to give up his war ambitions. Wars end, the historical record shows, not through goodwill but through defeat. He who does not win loses. Wars usually end when failure causes one side to despair, when that side has abandoned its war aims and accepted defeat, and when that defeat has exhausted the will to fight. Conversely, so long as both combatants still hope to achieve their war objectives, fighting either goes on or it potentially will resume.
> 
> Despite the fact that he Arabs lost every war with Israel, in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, and 1982, they never saw their defeat as the end. Instead, they looked ahead for another opportunity to make war against Israel.
> 
> This is how Pipes described his solution to this problem back in July:
> 
> (full article/video online)
> 
> The Israel Victory Project: Time To Let Palestinian Arabs Know They Lost The War ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes
> 
> The low hanging fruit is Israel's lackeys in congress. Now all this clown has to do is convince Palestinians and a few of their supporters that they have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. A pro-islamic terrorist rally in an area occupied by a franchise of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another terrorist card. Are you trying to sell something?
Click to expand...


Another of your retreats from a reality based worldview. You were taken advantage of when you bought that membership in the madrassah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bucking a slump in Western immigration to Israel under its law of return for Jews, movement from Russia has increased in 2017 and more than doubled from Turkey.

In total, the 23,415 immigrants who have come to Israel from Jan. 1 to Sept. 30 constituted a 2 percent increase over the corresponding period last year, an interim report by the Jewish Agency for Israel showed.

(full article online)

Number of Turkish Jews immigrating to Israel more than doubles


----------



## Sixties Fan

Certainly this is true for hard-core haters. But millions of others are decent people who have merely absorbed the dominant narrative of falsehood, distortion and malice that forms the received wisdom about Israel, and which is promulgated without remission by Britain’s Foreign Office, the universities and the media pack led by the BBC.

The argument from law and history is the key to the defense of Israel at the bar of public opinion in Britain, America and elsewhere. If Israel itself doesn’t make its case properly, however, what hope is there for anyone else?

(full article online)

As I see it: The strategic importance of the argument from law


----------



## Sixties Fan

In his first full length book, Director of Public Affairs at the Council of Australian Jewry, and member of the Jewish Diplomatic Corps, Alex Ryvchin, provides a valuable insight into the international diplomatic and social campaign against Israel.


HR Book Review: The Anti-Israel Agenda by Alex Ryvchin | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are lots of mitigating factors to the picture the Guardian painted about Israel. Israel is a burgeoning democracy, providing technological and humanitarian solutions to some of the world’s greatest problems. Minorities are better represented in the parliament of Israel than that of France. Arabs in Israel have more rights and opportunities than Arabs anywhere in the Middle East. In 2015, the Israeli government enacted the largest ever stimulus package for the Arab Israeli communities – hardly the sign of that “most right wing government” lead by “fanatical extremists.” The fever pitch of emotion about Israeli settlements cloud the fact that the last government-approved completed settlement was built 25 years ago.

(full article online)

Israel is not a uniquely bad country. Guardian coverage of Israel is uniquely bad journalism.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I found this article to be of interest considering the Palestinians wanting to create a Palestinian Arab State on all of Palestine. Arabs do not only want to be sovereign in Mesopotamia, Egypt, Syria, North Africa and Palestine, but also in Iran]

The Ahvazi, who are ethnically Arab, are one of a number of minorities in Iran that says it is persecuted by the country’s Persian majority. Members of the ethnic group say they face discrimination in employment and housing and are often denied political and civil rights, according to Amnesty International.

In July, Mola Nissi told Reuters the ASMLA wants to “liberate Ahwaz lands and people from the Iranian occupation.”

The ASMLA has an armed wing called the Mohiuddin al Nasser Martyrs Brigade that has claimed attacks on Iranian troops.

Iran has accused its rival Saudi Arabia of backing separatist groups in the country, which Saudi Arabia denies.

Iranian Arab separatist shot to death in Netherlands


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a people who were “colonized of the mind” within countries to which we fled as refugees in ancient and modern times alike, we were not allowed to lead fully human lives, lives equal in opportunity to those among whom we had settled. Even in the United States, our entry into clubs, communities and institutes of higher learning was restricted. For example, Yale University limited admission of the “alien and unwashed element” until the 1960s, and referred to the “Jewish Problem”. And Yale was only one of many.

At the same time, they were anxious that we would overtake them. Out of this apprehension, grew works such as the Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf, the lie that Jews want to take over the world. The lie that persists today, claiming that Jews control world finances and the media: We heard them shout in Charlottestown, “Jews will not replace us,” because there is the fear that we want to do just that.

And if we take a step back, get a more distant perspective, we can see that the tiny land of Israel is not what threatens the Arabs or the world, but the fear that we Jews are using Israel as a stepping stone to the world domination we supposedly have always planned for. Therefore, Israel cannot be allowed to just live “fully human lives” like the rest of the world’s peoples. We have to be examined and re-examined under the microscope, found wanting, and our wings clipped and reclipped, lest we have the energy to accomplish what they fear we seek — to replace them. So, paradoxically, we colonize their minds — in spite of us having done nothing to promote that.

(full article online)

Jews Colonized In Foreign Lands And At Home - Antisemitism On A Carousel - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ From the Aristocracy of England, who once expelled its Jewish inhabitants in 1290, and went back on its word to the Jewish People about the Mandate for Palestine in 1920-1922, which continues to explain why the lack of an Official Visit from the Royal House to Israel to this day ]

Charles also wrote he hoped a US president would take on the “Jewish lobby,” presumably in order to solve the Israeli-Arab conflict.

“Surely some US president has to have the courage to stand up and take on the Jewish lobby in US?,” wrote Charles. “I must be naive, I suppose.”

Following the publication of the letter, the editor of the Jewish Chronicle weekly called its content “jaw-droppingly shocking” and criticized the prince’s use of the term “Jewish lobby.”

“To me this is the most astonishing element of the Prince’s letter. The ‘Jewish lobby’ is one of the anti-Semitic themes that have endured for centuries. It is this myth there are these very powerful Jews who control foreign policy or the media or banks or whatever,” the Mail quoted Stephen Pollard as saying.

Pollard also said the views in the letter expressed by Charles were “the absolute classic Arab explanation of the problems in the Middle East.”

“And it is what everyone has always said the British aristocracy actually thinks – the idea that Jews were some kind of foreigners who had no real place in Israel until we decided to make it their homeland,” said Pollard. “Historically it is nonsense and it’s quite stunning when it comes from the heir to the throne.”

In 1986 letter, Prince Charles blames ‘foreign’ Jews for Mideast turmoil


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Task Force to Stop Flow of European Aid to Palestinian Terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan

By 6AD, Caesarea was the capital of the Roman province of *Judea* and was not known as “Roman Palestine” or “Palestine.” It was only later, following the suppression of the Bar-Kokhba Revolt in the year 135AD that the Romans changed the name of the province to Syria Palaestina.

*And who were the “native people” who revolted against Roman rule between 66 and 70AD? *

They are the one people who are not mentioned by name in the BBC Travel article – *THE JEWS*.

Is it really so difficult for the BBC to acknowledge who the native people of the region were and still are?

(full article online)

BBC Erases Jews from Ancient Israel | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranian base near Israel’s border / Source: Google Maps


According to BBC, citing a Western intelligence source, Iran has established a permanent military base outside El-Kiswah, 8 miles south of Damascus, but more important, some 35 miles north of Israel’s border with Syria.

The BBC commission satellite images from McKenzie Intelligence Services, showing the progress of construction activity at the site from January to October 2017. There is no doubt that the base is burgeoning, with at least 25 buildings intended to house soldiers and equipment.

The BBC story speculates as to the actual purpose of the new base, noting that for now they have not spotted unconventional weapons. But for this new base to be a threat to Israel, at a distance of less than 100 miles from the Kinneret and the thickly populated civilian area around it, the Iranian base doesn’t need unconventional weapons.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...base-35-miles-from-israeli-border/2017/11/12/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | My Forgotten War and Their Forgotten Graves


----------



## MJB12741

Inn all fairness shouldn't the Zionists ask to learn of all the Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahmed Al-Arfaj, a Saudi Arabian author interviewed on Rotana Khalijiyya Television, says, “At some point, when we get there – yes, I will support normalization [of ties with Israel].”

Al-Arfaj pointed out that Saddam Hussein, Muammar Qaddafi and many others who promised to destroy Israel are gone while Israel continues to flourish.

(full article online)

WATCH: Saudi Arabia Places Normalizing Ties with Israel ‘On the Agenda’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Right to Judea and Samaria: Grounded in International Law


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF Deploys Iron Dome in Central Israel Amid Palestinian Islamic Jihad Threats | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 25 Heshvan 5778 – November 14, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_The Post_ exhibits similar selectivity elsewhere. For example, the paper has referred to the West Bank (Judea and Samaria) and the Gaza Strip as “Palestinian territories (for example, see “A daily commute through Israel’s checkpoints,” May 29, 2017).” Yet, as CAMERA has informed _Post_ staff—and as the paper acknowledged in a Sept. 5, 2014 correction that it disregards at will—“the status of the territories is disputed and no Palestinian state has ever existed.” Nonetheless, the paper has shown a proclivity for, at times, inaccurately labeling the territories as “Palestinian” instead of “disputed.” It has even defended doing so on the grounds that while it might not be accurate, its use is frequent (“_The Washington Post_: We Print ‘Commonly Used’ Falsehoods,” CAMERA, June 12, 2017).

(full article online)

CAMERA Snapshots: <I>The Washington Post’s</I> Selective Language on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

As regular readers will be aware, since the beginning of this year there have been five separate incidents in which missiles were launched into Israel from the Sinai peninsula and nine additional  missile attacks from the Gaza Strip. 

The BBC’s English language services have not reported any of those fourteen attacks.

Fortunately – and not least because Israeli civilians are well-drilled in taking appropriate precautions when such incidents take place – none of those attacks resulted in serious injuries or fatalities.

(full article online)

BBC coverage of missile attacks in two ME locations


----------



## MJB12741

Long live the BDS movement!

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/07/...on-as-one-of-the-worlds-strongest-currencies/


----------



## Sixties Fan

You can learn a lot from Arab satire ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli min welcomes Saudi mufti's anti-Hamas remarks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three completely different articles from wildly different Arab and Muslim sources all agree that Israel is behind everything.

(full article online)

Arab and Muslim paranoia about Israel continues ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.

(full article online)

The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The conference is aimed at highlighting the suffering of the Palestinian children in view of Israel's violations of the international conventions of the rights of the child.The cynicism of pretending to care about Palestinian children in order to provide a photo op to bash Israel is obvious."

Anyone who truly cares about Palestinian children would insist that they not be taught to throw rocks at Jews. They should not be told on TV shows that murderers are heroes. They should not be taught in schools that martyrdom is their ultimate aspiration for them. They would complain about Hamas' use of children as human shields, about their building tunnels under schools, about their shooting rockets from playgrounds

Arabs saying that they care about Palestinian children is as convincing as...Arabs saying they care about Palestinians.

Certainly no one in the West would be this stupid to believe this transparent ploy of politicizing "children" as a means to attack Israel.

Oh, wait:

" Congresswoman Betty McCollum (DFL-Minn.) today introduced legislation— the Promoting Human Rights by Ending Israeli Military Detention of Palestinian Children Act — to prevent United States tax dollars from supporting the Israeli military’s ongoing detention and mistreatment of Palestinian children."

(full article online)

Let's cynically pretend to care about Palestinian children to attack Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/mid...uth-syria-opens-on-israeli-border/2017/11/15/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War


Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
Click to expand...

Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?

And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.

But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....


Guess what would happen  !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Line Between Criticism and Demonization of Israel (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?
> 
> And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.
> 
> But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....
> 
> 
> Guess what would happen  !!!
Click to expand...

The siege would continue. That is a daily act of war against the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?
> 
> And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.
> 
> But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....
> 
> 
> Guess what would happen  !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The siege would continue. That is a daily act of war against the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Started by Al-Husseini with  the 1920 Riots against the Jews.  
And then 1921, 1929, 1936 to 1939, 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.......

The WAR was the Muslims against the Jews over the Jewish ancient homeland.

Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?

Uhmmmmmm


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?
> 
> And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.
> 
> But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....
> 
> 
> Guess what would happen  !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The siege would continue. That is a daily act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started by Al-Husseini with  the 1920 Riots against the Jews.
> And then 1921, 1929, 1936 to 1939, 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.......
> 
> The WAR was the Muslims against the Jews over the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?
> 
> Uhmmmmmm
Click to expand...

Zionuts, always starting history in the middle.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?
> 
> And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.
> 
> But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....
> 
> 
> Guess what would happen  !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The siege would continue. That is a daily act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started by Al-Husseini with  the 1920 Riots against the Jews.
> And then 1921, 1929, 1936 to 1939, 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.......
> 
> The WAR was the Muslims against the Jews over the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?
> 
> Uhmmmmmm
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?


Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe and attack the Zionists.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorists believe it is OK to commit acts of Islamic terrorism using “Pal’istanians” as human shields knowing that Israel is obligated to respond to acts of war. 

Why should anyone expect that Islamic terrorists are entitled to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shall I get videos and articles as to what the USA, Russia and others have done in certain areas of the world in order to get "some fighters" ?
> 
> And without the Roof Knocking Israel bothers to do.
> 
> But of course, if some people would just stop firing rockets from civilian areas, or making their civilians believe that they are going to become Martyrs or brides for those Martyrs.....
> 
> 
> Guess what would happen  !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The siege would continue. That is a daily act of war against the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started by Al-Husseini with  the 1920 Riots against the Jews.
> And then 1921, 1929, 1936 to 1939, 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.......
> 
> The WAR was the Muslims against the Jews over the Jewish ancient homeland.
> 
> Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?
> 
> Uhmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the ones who have the right to defend themselves against Muslim aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe and attack the Zionists.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Arabs-Moslems did go to Europe, albeit earlier, to attack The Zionists™️ and everyone else. They were eventually defeated.

And Allah knows best.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists believe it is OK to commit acts of Islamic terrorism using “Pal’istanians” as human shields knowing that Israel is obligated to respond to acts of war.
> 
> Why should anyone expect that Islamic terrorists are entitled to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?
Click to expand...

You played terrorist cards.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Committee of the Red Cross, self-appointed guardian of the laws of war, has embarked on an exciting new online project: destroying the very laws it ostensibly seeks to protect. Of course, the ICRC would put it differently; it would say it’s teaching the laws of war. The problem is that the “laws” it teaches aren’t the actual laws of war, as codified in international treaties, but a made-up version that effectively denies countries any right of self-defense against enemies that fight from positions inside civilian populations. And it is thereby teaching anyone unwilling to concede the right of self-defense that the laws of war should simply be ignored.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Red Cross Destroys the Laws of War
> 
> 
> 
> Israel believes that it is OK to level entire neighborhoods or villages to get a few fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists believe it is OK to commit acts of Islamic terrorism using “Pal’istanians” as human shields knowing that Israel is obligated to respond to acts of war.
> 
> Why should anyone expect that Islamic terrorists are entitled to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You played terrorist cards.
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...


You scurried off for your usual retreat to cartoons.

Predictable.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Policemen at checkpoint see family without warm clothes, offer them food and drink and collect money to buy them warm shoes.

(full article online)

Israeli police raise money for Arab family


----------



## MJB12741

Israel even provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Case closed: Breaking the Silence spokesman lied


----------



## Sixties Fan

Aliya as an act of faith


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uncritical amplification of NGO allegations on BBC One


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab Sunni world: Complete and utter chaos


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Saudi Prince promises Israel billions of dollars to defeat Hezbollah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course some (and indeed many of the same) people would also like to see Britain in front of the International Criminal Court – particularly in relation to its military action in Iraq – but Mark Urban did not mention that. 

Instead, after Maitlis had set the scene with a reference to the Nuremberg Trials and just seconds after viewers had heard two references to ethnic cleansing, he casually put an entire nation – “the Israelis” – in the same category as named heads of regimes infamous for their extreme acts of cruelty towards their own people.

(full article online)

BBC 2’s ‘Newsnight’ squeezes Israel into Bosnia report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Is Twitter Still Endorsing the Account of Anti-Semitic, Homophobic Louis Farrakhan?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Molotov Cocktails thrown during prayers at prophets' tombs


----------



## Sixties Fan

The incident began when Breaking the Silence disseminated a video of Lt. (res.) Dean Issacharoff confessing to abusing a Palestinian who had resisted being handcuffed. For those wondering why Issacharoff would condemn himself in this fashion, it has emerged that when he doesn't serve in the IDF reserves, he serves as spokesperson for the anti-Israel nongovernmental organization. The organization is vilified for spreading anonymous "testimony," which makes it impossible to investigate and prosecute soldiers who transgressed or to disprove the charges. Indeed, the organization opens the video by saying it contains "chilling testimony of an IDF officer who served in Hebron, who attests to viciously assaulting a Palestinian for no reason and without being asked to do so."
---------
How strange. When police investigators concluded, based on the gathered testimonies, that Issacharoff did not commit the alleged crime, the prosecution should have put him on trial anyway just so the court could "prove his claims?" And how would such a trial go? Would the prosecution argue that Issacharoff is innocent while his defense attorneys try proving his guilt?

Lasky is too experienced an attorney to pursue such a trial. Anyone studying for the bar exam, not to mention any first-year law student, knows it is a terrible idea. She knows she cannot bring the matter before the court.

Issacharoff's subordinates and commanders released a video in which they denied his allegations and called him a liar. Issacharoff will sue them for defamation of character and let the court discuss the matter "openly and publicly," and determine if he indeed transgressed. Perhaps Issacharoff should also sue the Palestinian he allegedly abused for essentially calling him a liar as well.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/exonerated-to-his-chagrin/


----------



## MJB12741

Pali's & their supporters sure don't seem to want to discuss any of Israel's endless contributions for better lives throughout the world.  Gosh I wonder why that is?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Torah Scrolls Stolen From Jaffa Synagogue Are Found in Hebron and Returned After Cooperation Between Israeli, Palestinian Police


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt Briefly Opens Gaza Border After Palestinian Authority Assumes Full Control of Rafah Crossing


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m A Latina Who Works For The ADL. JVP’s Attacks Shocked Me


----------



## Sixties Fan

HR Book Review: Beyond the Green Line | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terra Incognita: Chomsky and the myth of instant expertise


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, world. Stop paying attention to Yemen where literally tens of thousands of children are starving to death (as opposed to Gaza, where the number is zero.)  Yemen has five times more people in danger of dying than Gaza has people.

Stop paying attention to Syria, where more Palestinians have been killed than in the Gaza wars - yet where UNRWA's fundraising is far more muted. And, of course, don't even consider any humanitarian crises in sub-Saharan Africa where there are wars and famine. Gaza faces unemployment!
---------
The entire reason that Gaza is having a crisis now, the reason that there is such a shortage of drinking water and sewage treatment,  is because the PA has reduced electricity and medicines there - and those restrictions are still in place!

The very people who have created the current crisis in Gaza are the ones that Gunness is praising. He bases his entire fundraising effort on demonizing Israel. He will not say a single bad thing about Hamas or the PA, not about their infighting and not about their support for terror and their prioritizing buying weapons over helping people in Gaza. Of course he won't talk about how UNRWA itself teaches children about how wonderful it is to sacrifice your life by attacking Jews.

(full article online)

.@UNRWA's Chris Gunness remains a despicable liar ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Sky Is Falling  ]

An Israeli blogger called Ben Tzion was recently in Saudi Arabia, taking selfies of himself with Saudis.

Here he is in a Riyadh hotel - wearing a keffiyeh featuring a Star of David pattern:





(full article online)

Israeli blogger visits Saudi Arabia, causing uproar ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sadat and Begin – the Peacemakers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire 

Peace Now Slams Joshua, David, For Promoting Settlement Beyond Green Line – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 21-Nov-17: Mass-murdering Charles Manson and mass-murdering Ahlam Tamimi: Who's more monstrous?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz's Gideon Levy and HR's Daniel Pomerantz Live on i24 News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naturally, the Guardian lauds Jackie Walker’s play “The Lynching”


----------



## Sixties Fan

A look inside the “Mazor Ladach” Field Hospital in the Golan Heights |


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, Knell’s nine hundred and sixteen-word report devoted a mere eighty-two words to discussion of the first and third issues highlighted by the Quartet, with the rest of her article focusing audience attentions on the topic of Israeli communities that were described in her opening paragraphs as being “like a cancer”.

“For retired West Bank farmer Issa Hamed, the idea that Jewish settlements are destroying a two-state solution to the Israel-Palestinian conflict is a no-brainer.

From the rooftop of his home in Silwad, north-east of Ramallah, the sprightly 86-year-old points to the red roofs of the settlement of Ofra, set up in 1975.

“At first, they took just one dunam (1000 sq m), where there used to be a Jordanian military camp, then they kept expanding and blocked access for the landowners,” Mr Hamed recalls.

“It became *like a cancer* growing quickly over the hills.”” [emphasis added]

(full article online)

Guess what the BBC News website tells audiences is “preventing peace”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The new chemical laboratory established at the Gaza entrance for goods, began it operation in recent weeks, examining chemical substances. Shortly after the lab’s inauguration, a truckload of car lubricants arrived at the crossing and raised the suspicion of security checkers, who took samples of the oils and transferred them to the nearby lab. A short while later the lab discovered a dangerous substance intended for the production of large quantities of explosives.

(full article online)

Israel Foils Smuggling of Tons of Explosives into Gaza | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 4 Kislev 5778 – November 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Great news.  Israel & India now together in a strategic partnership. 

India, Israel elevate their ties to strategic partnership - Times of India


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire 

Renewable Energy Orgs Hail Pact To Heat Russian Homes With Palestinian Hot Air (PreOccupied Teritory) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There's a third poisoner of young minds at Rutgers, and that is Mazen Adi, who, for the paltry sum of $15K or so, will lecture your children on international criminal law and anti-corruption. Perfect, coming from a guy who represented the Bashar Assad regime in the UN. While he was at the UN, Adi said that _Israel _targeted civilians, trafficked in children's organs, and buried enemy soldiers alive. He called Syria, on the other hand, a "trailblazer" in the fight against terrorism, and told everyone how Assad was committed to a peaceful resolution to the conflict (like chemical attacks on civilians??). Adi is said to have spoken of Arab terror in class, calling it a legitimate form of "resistance" (more code for "kill the Jews") to Israeli "occupation."

(full article online)

No Safe Spaces for Jews at Rutgers (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Berkeley Professor Hatem Bazian Sprung (Again) Spreading Jew Hatred


----------



## MJB12741

And if Israel gave the Palestinians EVERYTHING, just imagine what Israel would get for a thank you.  Heh Heh!

Palestinians: If You Do Not Give Us Everything, We Cannot Trust You


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are 150,500 American troops stationed in seventy countries around the globe. This costs the American taxpayer an annual $US85-100 billion, according to David Vine, a professor at American University and author of a book on the subject. In other words, 800-1,000 American soldiers stationed abroad represent US$565-665 million of aid to the country in which they are located.

Once the real costs are calculated, the largest aid recipient is revealed to be Japan, where 48,828 US military personnel are stationed. This translates into a US military aid package of over US$27 billion (calculated according to Vine’s lower estimation). Germany, with 37,704 US troops on its soil, receives aid equivalent to around US$21 billion; South Korea, with 27,553 US troops, receives over US$15 billion; and Italy receives at least US$6 billion.

If Vine’s estimate is correct, Japan’s US military aid package is nine times larger than that of Israel, Germany’s is seven times larger, and Italy’s is twice as large. The multipliers are even greater for Egypt. Even the Lilliputian Gulf states, Kuwait and Bahrain, whose American bases are home to over 5,000 US military personnel apiece, receive military aid almost equal to what Israel receives.

(full article online)

Myth: Israel Is the Largest Beneficiary of US Military Aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

[While Muslims destroy antiquities, Israel preserves them ]

1,500-Year-Old Colorful Mosaic Floor with Inscription Uncovered in Ashdod | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 6 Kislev 5778 – November 23, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Jew and Arab dance together in Huwara


----------



## Sixties Fan

Number of tweets from  Jewish Voice for Peace against the Balfour Declaration for its 100th anniversary:
9

Number of tweets from Jewish Voice for Peace celebrating the 40th anniversary of Sadat visiting Jerusalem:
0

(full article online)

A peace metric that "Jewish Voice for Peace" fails ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are some things not likely to be said by our Jewish mothers


“You are of the Synagogue of Satan and therefore will be dealt with by God.”
“..the Satanic Jews that control everything and mostly everybody, if they are your enemy, then you must be somebody.”
“[The Jews] have mastered the civilization now, but they’ve mastered it in evil… Who’s the owner of Hollywood that creates images and makes the people think that what is created on the screen is the way we should live? That’s Satan…Satan has devoured much of humanity.”
“The real anti-Semites are those who came out of Europe and settled in Palestine, and now they call themselves the true Jews, when in fact, they converted to Judaism.”
“Do you know that the enemies of Jesus were the Jews of his day and the Roman authorities? That wasn’t 2000 years ago alone. That’s today!”
“You are not a Jew! I say you’re a so-called Jew. You are Satan masquerading as
a covenanted people of God”
“In all of these cities on a Jewish holiday, business stops because they are the masters not only in America’s cities but in cities throughout Europe and the Western world.”
“The Jewish media has normalized sexual degeneracy, profanity, and all kinds of sin.”
Jews and some gentiles control the banking industry, international banks. They do! In
Washington right next to the Holocaust Museum is the Federal Reserve where they print the money. Is that an accident?”
“Did you know that the Koran says that Jews are the most violent of people. I didn’t write it, but I’m living to see it.”
“Some of you think that I’m just somebody who’s got something out for the Jewish people. You’re stupid. Do you think I would waste my time if I did not think it was important for you to know Satan? My job is to pull the cover off of Satan so that he will never deceive you and the people of the world again.”
And I bet his chicken soup is terrible.

(full article online)

WATCH: Louis Farrakhan to Jews: I Am Like Your Jewish Mother


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the annual day celebrating the Arab headdress, the _keffiyeh_, the director of the Qalqilya district Directorate of Education - which is a branch of the PA Ministry of Education - told Palestinian teenage girls that the blood of "Martyrs" is "the purest." His statement was broadcast on the school radio:

"Fahmawi reviewed the symbolism of the Palestinian _keffiyeh_... and added that* the Palestinian keffiyeh has been colored with the purest blood, the blood of the Martyrs (Shahids) of Palestine* during their resistance to the occupation, and* the keffiyeh has become the shroud of the Palestinian fighter who has sacrificed his soul for the homeland.*" 
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 17, 2017]

This glorification of Martyrdom-death to Palestinian youth is in line with general PA education as Palestinian Media Watch has detailed in its report _PA Education - A Recipe for Hate and Terror_. 

(full article online)

PA educator praises “blood of Martyrs” in broadcast on school radio - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ill-Defined: Google and Oxford Dictionary's 'Jew' Issues | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: CAMERA Featured Letter-Writer


----------



## fanger

*How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
*Israel is putting in place the final pieces of a Greater Jewish Jerusalem that will require “ethnically cleansing” tens of thousands of Palestinians from a city their families have lived and worked in for generations, human rights groups have warned.

The pace of physical and demographic changes in the city has accelerated dramatically since Israel began building a steel and concrete barrier through the city’s Palestinian neighbourhoods more than decade ago, according to the rights groups and Palestinian researchers.

Israel is preparing to cement these changes in law, they note. Two parliamentary bills with widespread backing among government ministers indicate the contours of Jerusalem’s future.

One bill intends to annex to Jerusalem some 150,000 Jews in illegal West Bank settlements surrounding the city. As well as bolstering the city’s Jewish population, the move will give these additional settlers a vote in Jerusalem’s municipal elections, pushing it politically even further to the right.
How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem
*


----------



## fanger

*IRGC Commander: Any New War Ends in Israel's Annihilation*
*
It is a proven claim that today we say any new war will lead to the eradication of the Zionist regime. They have seen a part of the resistance front's power during the 33-day and 22-day wars and today that the great resistance front has been formed, this word has been proven," General Jafari told reporters in a press conference in Tehran on Thursday.

"The fate of the resistance front is interwoven and they all stand united and if Israel attacks a part of it, the other component of the front will help it (the attacked part)," he added.

General Jafari warned that Lebanon is Israel's first target, and said therefore the Lebanese Hezbollah resistance group should be armed against it to maintain security in Lebanon.

"This issue is not negotiable and the entire Lebanese nation, except a number of little puppet groups, support Hezbollah's weapon," he added.

In relevant remarks on Wednesday, General Jafari warned that the Zionist regime is no more a threat to Iran and the least mistake by it would be the last one.
Farsnews







*


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
> *Israel is putting in place the final pieces of a Greater Jewish Jerusalem that will require “ethnically cleansing” tens of thousands of Palestinians from a city their families have lived and worked in for generations, human rights groups have warned.*
> 
> *The pace of physical and demographic changes in the city has accelerated dramatically since Israel began building a steel and concrete barrier through the city’s Palestinian neighbourhoods more than decade ago, according to the rights groups and Palestinian researchers.*
> 
> *Israel is preparing to cement these changes in law, they note. Two parliamentary bills with widespread backing among government ministers indicate the contours of Jerusalem’s future.*
> 
> *One bill intends to annex to Jerusalem some 150,000 Jews in illegal West Bank settlements surrounding the city. As well as bolstering the city’s Jewish population, the move will give these additional settlers a vote in Jerusalem’s municipal elections, pushing it politically even further to the right.*
> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*



And what right did the Palestinians have to squat on that land for generations with no titles or deeds whatsoever?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Jewish Fertility Tops Arabs for First Time, Defying ‘Demographic Doom’


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
> *Israel is putting in place the final pieces of a Greater Jewish Jerusalem that will require “ethnically cleansing” tens of thousands of Palestinians from a city their families have lived and worked in for generations, human rights groups have warned.*
> 
> *The pace of physical and demographic changes in the city has accelerated dramatically since Israel began building a steel and concrete barrier through the city’s Palestinian neighbourhoods more than decade ago, according to the rights groups and Palestinian researchers.*
> 
> *Israel is preparing to cement these changes in law, they note. Two parliamentary bills with widespread backing among government ministers indicate the contours of Jerusalem’s future.*
> 
> *One bill intends to annex to Jerusalem some 150,000 Jews in illegal West Bank settlements surrounding the city. As well as bolstering the city’s Jewish population, the move will give these additional settlers a vote in Jerusalem’s municipal elections, pushing it politically even further to the right.*
> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what right did the Palestinians have to squat on that land for generations with no titles or deeds whatsoever?
Click to expand...

For the same reason all those Native Americans squatted  on the US land for generations with no titles or deeds whatsoever


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> *IRGC Commander: Any New War Ends in Israel's Annihilation
> 
> It is a proven claim that today we say any new war will lead to the eradication of the Zionist regime. They have seen a part of the resistance front's power during the 33-day and 22-day wars and today that the great resistance front has been formed, this word has been proven," General Jafari told reporters in a press conference in Tehran on Thursday.
> 
> "The fate of the resistance front is interwoven and they all stand united and if Israel attacks a part of it, the other component of the front will help it (the attacked part)," he added.
> 
> General Jafari warned that Lebanon is Israel's first target, and said therefore the Lebanese Hezbollah resistance group should be armed against it to maintain security in Lebanon.
> 
> "This issue is not negotiable and the entire Lebanese nation, except a number of little puppet groups, support Hezbollah's weapon," he added.
> 
> In relevant remarks on Wednesday, General Jafari warned that the Zionist regime is no more a threat to Iran and the least mistake by it would be the last one.
> Farsnews
> *



Ahh. Silliness from _The Mullah News Network_™️. 

Did Juan Cole give you a spanking for plagiarizing from his site?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
> *Israel is putting in place the final pieces of a Greater Jewish Jerusalem that will require “ethnically cleansing” tens of thousands of Palestinians from a city their families have lived and worked in for generations, human rights groups have warned.*
> 
> *The pace of physical and demographic changes in the city has accelerated dramatically since Israel began building a steel and concrete barrier through the city’s Palestinian neighbourhoods more than decade ago, according to the rights groups and Palestinian researchers.*
> 
> *Israel is preparing to cement these changes in law, they note. Two parliamentary bills with widespread backing among government ministers indicate the contours of Jerusalem’s future.*
> 
> *One bill intends to annex to Jerusalem some 150,000 Jews in illegal West Bank settlements surrounding the city. As well as bolstering the city’s Jewish population, the move will give these additional settlers a vote in Jerusalem’s municipal elections, pushing it politically even further to the right.*
> *How Israel is 'cleansing' Palestinians from Greater Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what right did the Palestinians have to squat on that land for generations with no titles or deeds whatsoever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason all those Native Americans squatted  on the US land for generations with no titles or deeds whatsoever
Click to expand...

The Filistines (invaders) place to claim a deed is called Arabia.

They can try.  But I do not see much hope for those (P)alestinians to achieve much of anything from the Saudis or any other clan in power.  What do you think?

As for those who are comparable to the US Native Americans, that would be the indigenous Jewish Nation with its descendants recreating their sovereign nation legally, regardless of not having any "title" to the land or deeds.

Actually, the title and deeds to the land are all written in the Quran and many other recorded documents where the Jews are mentioned as the indigenous people of the land all the way up to the Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IRGC Commander: Any New War Ends in Israel's Annihilation
> 
> It is a proven claim that today we say any new war will lead to the eradication of the Zionist regime. They have seen a part of the resistance front's power during the 33-day and 22-day wars and today that the great resistance front has been formed, this word has been proven," General Jafari told reporters in a press conference in Tehran on Thursday.
> 
> "The fate of the resistance front is interwoven and they all stand united and if Israel attacks a part of it, the other component of the front will help it (the attacked part)," he added.
> 
> General Jafari warned that Lebanon is Israel's first target, and said therefore the Lebanese Hezbollah resistance group should be armed against it to maintain security in Lebanon.
> 
> "This issue is not negotiable and the entire Lebanese nation, except a number of little puppet groups, support Hezbollah's weapon," he added.
> 
> In relevant remarks on Wednesday, General Jafari warned that the Zionist regime is no more a threat to Iran and the least mistake by it would be the last one.
> Farsnews
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. Silliness from _The Mullah News Network_™️.
> 
> Did Juan Cole give you a spanking for plagiarizing from his site?
Click to expand...

No, but I hear the jew Harvey wankstain may have promised you a part in his next film, for "favors" rendered


----------



## MJB12741

I wnder what condolences Hamas &/or the PA sent to Egypt for the Muslim massacre of innocents praying in a mosque?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three insane English news articles in the past few hours saying Israel is in cahoots with ISIS (and Freemasons) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elder of Ziyon commented on the abstract and I want to go into the substance of the article itself and critique what it says in full. That is what I want to do; but I do not think I can. There is so much that is wrong about this article that it would take a very long article to do it justice. I hope that within the scope of a blog post I can present enough evidence to show why this is fake academia, fake scholarship, and why the BJC should be ashamed to have accepted it for publication.

(full article online)

Israel Is A Shitty Country - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guest Post: Why I Became A Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sick and tired of “Israel Apartheid Week” and other projects to demonize and delegitimize the Jewish state, some Columbia University students have established “Hebrew Liberation Week” during which they emphasize Jewish peoplehood and the Jewish connection to the land.

One of the exhibits (which was placed near the “apartheid wall” built by Students for Justice in Palestine) showed a Jew wearing a tallit standing together with other indigenous people in their traditional outfits. The idea, of course, was to drive home the point that the Jews are indigenous to the Land of Israel, and not “settler-colonialists” as the progressive gospel insists.

But the sight infuriated a new professor at Columbia, Gil Hochberg. Hochberg, who is in some sense Jewish, previously taught Comparative Literature and Gender Studies (of course!) at UCLA, and received her doctorate from UC Berkeley. And she was outraged.

(full article online)

Who’s appropriating whom? | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza’s electricity crisis continues but BBC reporting does not


----------



## MJB12741

The free world would benefit from supporting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why the 1947 UN Partition Resolution Must Be Celebrated


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/11/27/israel-marks-expulsion-of-jews-from-arab-nations-iran/


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH LIVE: Israeli mission honors 70 years since historic UN vote


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/we-can-do-it-ourselves/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH LIVE: Israeli mission honors 70 years since historic UN vote


That is funny. Resolution 181 was never implemented by the Security Council.

They are celebrating something that didn't happen.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now if I thought that Wolfe was a Moslem, I might say that he was projecting here. It is well known that Moslem sects despise one another and view anyone but themselves as true Moslems; the others, not true Moslems, deserve to be decapitated right along with the rest of us  kafirs (infidels). Therefore, one could understand how Moslems might think that different branches of our Jewish people are not regarded by the Ashkenazim as true Jews. Of course, Wolfe would suggest that the Ashkenazim are the only true Jews because, being white skinned, they fit his theory that Israel is a European (White) settler-colonialist society wanting to eliminate the Arabs he views as indigenous to the land. But Wolfe was not a Moslem and not an Arab. It seems he was just a run-of-the-mill antisemite.

(full article online)

Why Israel Needs The Palestinian Arabs - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorists get life sentences for shooting rampage in Tel Aviv’s Sarona market


----------



## Sixties Fan

The panelists from JVP are thrilled with the small resurgence of media-fanned neo-Nazis in America because they can use them as bogeymen representing real antisemitism, that they are of course against.

But they would never, ever admit that Arabs are the biggest antisemites in the world today - and even most of these cartoons pretend to be only anti-Israel while trading in age-old anti-Jewish stereotypes.

There is not much difference between what these Arab cartoons represent and what the "Jewish Voice of Peace" represents.

(full article online)

Let's play: Anti-Zionist or anti-Jewish? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The panelists from JVP are thrilled with the small resurgence of media-fanned neo-Nazis in America because they can use them as bogeymen representing real antisemitism, that they are of course against.
> 
> But they would never, ever admit that Arabs are the biggest antisemites in the world today - and even most of these cartoons pretend to be only anti-Israel while trading in age-old anti-Jewish stereotypes.
> 
> There is not much difference between what these Arab cartoons represent and what the "Jewish Voice of Peace" represents.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Let's play: Anti-Zionist or anti-Jewish? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Interesting, I have never seen any of those before.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rihan is reassuring worried Jew-hating Egyptians that his department's extensive background checks ensure that none of the Western archaeology scholars that are allowed into Egypt have Jewish blood.

It really isn't hard to find official Arab antisemitism. But Western media try really, really hard not to notice it.

(full article online)

Egyptian minister strongly implies that no Jewish archaeologists are approved to do research there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Officially, Saudis still pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel. Unofficially...not quite. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

'An Arab breathing with the lungs of a Jew'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Today in Jewish History  ]

On November 30, the State of Israel marks Jewish Refugee Day. Let us remember the stories of the 850,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands.

They left under the cover of night. They couldn’t even say goodbye.

They left everything behind. Many of them never returned, not even for a short visit…

But now they are truly home, in the Jewish state.

These are the stories of the Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa.

From Iran to Morocco, here are only nine of the 850,000 stories.

As Israel is under attack by its enemies who attempt to delegitimize the Jewish state by presenting false history and lies about the “occupation of Palestinian land,” it is more important than ever to remember our history, including the stories of the Jews who were forced out of Arab countries, where they had lived for millenia.

"We disappeared." The forgotten Jewish refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ethiopian-Israeli MK Slams Nelson Mandela’s Grandson Over ‘Apartheid’ Accusations


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Magazine/An-unwavering-mission-515555


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Today in Jewish History  ]
> 
> On November 30, the State of Israel marks Jewish Refugee Day. Let us remember the stories of the 850,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands.
> 
> They left under the cover of night. They couldn’t even say goodbye.
> 
> They left everything behind. Many of them never returned, not even for a short visit…
> 
> But now they are truly home, in the Jewish state.
> 
> These are the stories of the Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> From Iran to Morocco, here are only nine of the 850,000 stories.
> 
> As Israel is under attack by its enemies who attempt to delegitimize the Jewish state by presenting false history and lies about the “occupation of Palestinian land,” it is more important than ever to remember our history, including the stories of the Jews who were forced out of Arab countries, where they had lived for millenia.
> 
> "We disappeared." The forgotten Jewish refugees


Why is it that I never hear a call for the right to return?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Today in Jewish History  ]
> 
> On November 30, the State of Israel marks Jewish Refugee Day. Let us remember the stories of the 850,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands.
> 
> They left under the cover of night. They couldn’t even say goodbye.
> 
> They left everything behind. Many of them never returned, not even for a short visit…
> 
> But now they are truly home, in the Jewish state.
> 
> These are the stories of the Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> From Iran to Morocco, here are only nine of the 850,000 stories.
> 
> As Israel is under attack by its enemies who attempt to delegitimize the Jewish state by presenting false history and lies about the “occupation of Palestinian land,” it is more important than ever to remember our history, including the stories of the Jews who were forced out of Arab countries, where they had lived for millenia.
> 
> "We disappeared." The forgotten Jewish refugees
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that I never hear a call for the right to return?
Click to expand...

Haven't you heard?
Many Muslims prefer to live in Israel under a Jewish government rather than live in their own Muslim/Arab countries.

The Jews, on the other hand (if one understands your sentence) have returned to their ancient homeland. Which is worth more than all the countries in Europe and all the Arab conquered lands put together, and always has been.....to the Jewish People/Nation, at least,  who are the indigenous inhabitants of that land.

Biggest mistake Europe and the Arab countries ever did. Expel the Jews again, and again, and again, and again.

They never learn


----------



## Sixties Fan

No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder if the Pali supporters would like to discuss all of Israel's worldly contributions for better lives.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Today in Jewish History  ]
> 
> On November 30, the State of Israel marks Jewish Refugee Day. Let us remember the stories of the 850,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands.
> 
> They left under the cover of night. They couldn’t even say goodbye.
> 
> They left everything behind. Many of them never returned, not even for a short visit…
> 
> But now they are truly home, in the Jewish state.
> 
> These are the stories of the Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> From Iran to Morocco, here are only nine of the 850,000 stories.
> 
> As Israel is under attack by its enemies who attempt to delegitimize the Jewish state by presenting false history and lies about the “occupation of Palestinian land,” it is more important than ever to remember our history, including the stories of the Jews who were forced out of Arab countries, where they had lived for millenia.
> 
> "We disappeared." The forgotten Jewish refugees
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that I never hear a call for the right to return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you heard?
> Many Muslims prefer to live in Israel under a Jewish government rather than live in their own Muslim/Arab countries.
> 
> The Jews, on the other hand (if one understands your sentence) have returned to their ancient homeland. Which is worth more than all the countries in Europe and all the Arab conquered lands put together, and always has been.....to the Jewish People/Nation, at least,  who are the indigenous inhabitants of that land.
> 
> Biggest mistake Europe and the Arab countries ever did. Expel the Jews again, and again, and again, and again.
> 
> They never learn
Click to expand...

Well then, they were not refugees.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC


Resolution 181 was rejected and not implemented by the Security Council as required.

It was a nothing deal. What else is there to say? It didn't happen.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Gosh I wonder if the Pali supporters would like to discuss all of Israel's worldly contributions for better lives.


No thanks. We will leave all that "Brand Israel" deflection to the Israelis.


----------



## OldLady

Sixties Fan said:


> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC


The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?


----------



## Sixties Fan

OldLady said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
> I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
> Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?
Click to expand...

Thank you for showing how little you do know about the Israel-Palestine issue.


----------



## OldLady

Sixties Fan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
> I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
> Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing how little you do know about the Israel-Palestine issue.
Click to expand...

Okay, not interested in explaining.  Got it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

OldLady said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
> I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
> Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing how little you do know about the Israel-Palestine issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, not interested in explaining.  Got it.
Click to expand...

Did you ask for explanations?  For what exactly?

You know very little about the troubles, as you say.  
What hoped for Peace Negotiations?  Do you see the PLO offering to sit down for any peace negotiations? Did they accept the last two offers?
What is it exactly that they want?  Do you know, if you have read the PLO and Hamas charters?

Jerusalem is not "divided into zones" controlled by different religions. Israel is the sole sovereign of ALL of Jerusalem, since 1967.
What "zone" do you think the Palestinians have in Jerusalem?


----------



## OldLady

Sixties Fan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
> I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
> Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing how little you do know about the Israel-Palestine issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, not interested in explaining.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ask for explanations?  For what exactly?
> 
> You know very little about the troubles, as you say.
> What hoped for Peace Negotiations?  Do you see the PLO offering to sit down for any peace negotiations? Did they accept the last two offers?
> What is it exactly that they want?  Do you know, if you have read the PLO and Hamas charters?
> 
> Jerusalem is not "divided into zones" controlled by different religions. Israel is the sole sovereign of ALL of Jerusalem, since 1967.
> What "zone" do you think the Palestinians have in Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

I have been hearing since before Trump was elected that he hoped his son-in-law could broker an Israeli-Palestinian peace.   I didn't say I was holding my breath waiting for it.
From Wiki (I'm not as stupid as you want me to believe):
_How is the Old City of Jerusalem divided?
The *Old City of Jerusalem* is *divided* into four quarters; The Jewish Quarter, The Armenian Quarter, The Christian Quarter, and The Muslim Quarter.

Is Jerusalem Palestine or Israel?
Today, the status of *Jerusalem* remains one of the core issues in the *Israeli*–*Palestinian* conflict. During the 1948 Arab–*Israeli* War, West *Jerusalem* was among the areas captured and later annexed by *Israel* while East *Jerusalem*, including the Old City, was captured and later annexed by Jordan.
how is jerusalem split up - Google Search_

So my original question remains, why doesn't Israel use the part of Jerusalem it controls as its capital?  And the Palestinians can use their half.


----------



## Sixties Fan

OldLady said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Partition Plan anniversary coverage from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> The President is expected to announce that the US recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, but he will leave the US embassy in TelAviv.
> I know very little about the troubles between Israel and Palestine, but I hear Palestine also wants to claim Jerusalem as its capital and this will be an official insult to them and slow down the hoped for peace negotiations.
> Isn't Jerusalem already divided into 'zones' controlled by different religions?  Doesn't Israel already have a 'zone' there, and don't the Palestinians, as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing how little you do know about the Israel-Palestine issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, not interested in explaining.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ask for explanations?  For what exactly?
> 
> You know very little about the troubles, as you say.
> What hoped for Peace Negotiations?  Do you see the PLO offering to sit down for any peace negotiations? Did they accept the last two offers?
> What is it exactly that they want?  Do you know, if you have read the PLO and Hamas charters?
> 
> Jerusalem is not "divided into zones" controlled by different religions. Israel is the sole sovereign of ALL of Jerusalem, since 1967.
> What "zone" do you think the Palestinians have in Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been hearing since before Trump was elected that he hoped his son-in-law could broker an Israeli-Palestinian peace.   I didn't say I was holding my breath waiting for it.
> From Wiki (I'm not as stupid as you want me to believe):
> _How is the Old City of Jerusalem divided?
> The *Old City of Jerusalem* is *divided* into four quarters; The Jewish Quarter, The Armenian Quarter, The Christian Quarter, and The Muslim Quarter.
> 
> Is Jerusalem Palestine or Israel?
> Today, the status of *Jerusalem* remains one of the core issues in the *Israeli*–*Palestinian* conflict. During the 1948 Arab–*Israeli* War, West *Jerusalem* was among the areas captured and later annexed by *Israel* while East *Jerusalem*, including the Old City, was captured and later annexed by Jordan.
> how is jerusalem split up - Google Search_
> 
> So my original question remains, why doesn't Israel use the part of Jerusalem it controls as its capital?  And the Palestinians can use their half.
Click to expand...

1) There is no West Jerusalem and East Jerusalem.  There is only Jerusalem, which is as it had always been for 3000 years.
The Jordanians conquering the Jewish Quarter for 19 years during the 1948 war, 1948 to 1967 and it does not mean that it now belongs to any other country or people.  Jordan tried to annex it but the annexation was not accepted by the British, and many other countries.
During those 19 years, Arabs did not call themselves Palestinians and made no effort to create their own State as Israel had done. They did not pressure Jordan or Egypt to give them Gaza or all of Judea and Samaria which the Jordanians had conquered.
Israel got all of it back during the Arab started war of 1967, because the Jordanians would not heed Israel's call for them not to get involved in this war.  The Jordanians wanted more land, and lost what they had already conquered in 1948.

2) Jerusalem, all of it,  is the Capital of Israel.  There is no country called Palestine.

3) The Quarters are just that.  Quarters.  They do not "belong" to any different religions, those quarters are simply where Armenians, Christians, Muslims and Jews ended up.  No different than Little Tokyo, Chinatown, etc.

4) The core issue for the Arabs/Muslims is that Jews have sovereignty over land the Muslims had once conquered.

There is really no other issue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Druze student stands up for Israel at Tel Aviv University. Here is what he writes to “The Shadow” on Facebook:







and in English this is:

Hello Shadow, I am a Druze student at Tel Aviv University and I am sick of the contempt that goes on there . . . yesterday, to an activity for Arab students under the auspices of the Hadash Party, they brought in a Christian Arab singer, an antisemite from Nazareth, Dalal Abu Amneh, who sang the “Palestinian” anthem . . . and the entire audience and the lecturers stood and even waved the PLO flag and the truth is, as a Druze student there, I am enraged at all the contempt that goes on there . . . someone needs to wake up before it is too late. .

(full article online)

Proudly Singing Fidai And Waving PLO Flag On Tel Aviv Campus - Israel Diaries


----------



## Hollie

Awww, those loveable rogues from Detroit’istan have a complaint.

Area Muslims call Trump retweets an ‘assault’


Metro Detroit Muslim leaders and activists, roiled by President Trump’s retweets of anti-Muslim videos, rebuked him Wednesday, calling the tweets nativist, exploitative and an “international assault.”


My inate sense of _Multicultural Sensitivity_™️ is offended by this. Really, it is. An “international assault” that “hurts Moslems’ feelings” is an issue that should be brought to UN.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ill-Defined: Google and Oxford Dictionary's 'Jew' Issues | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The myth of Israel's alliance with apartheid South Africa (Mida) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why does Europe support Breaking the Silence’s radical anti-Israel agenda?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wolfe is wrong — Israel is not inventing names, but reclaiming the ancient Hebrew names for places that had had invented names attached to them by the invading Arabs following the Moslem Conquest in 650 AD and later Ottoman rule.

To compare Israel’s renaming to the way Australia replaced indigenous place-names with Anglo names is to distort history.

Just to show how this lie has taken hold, see a quote from Marcel Svirskey’s book, After Israel: Towards Cultural Transformation (2014) :

(full article online)

Israeli As A Settler-Colonial Project – Foundation Of A Theory


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: IDF Discovers Palestinians’ Terror Weapons Hidden in Toys


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Nothing changes.  Everything remains the same.  Mandate for Palestine, et all ]

UK Government contributes 
to PA payment of salaries to terrorists 
and glorification of Palestinian terrorists

While the world is trying to put pressure on the PA to stop paying salaries to Palestinian terrorists the UK continues to fund them

While UK law outlaws incitement to terrorism and glorification of acts of terrorism, the UK Government appears to be determined to fund these very same actions abroad

(full article online)

UK Government contributes to PA payment of salaries to terrorists - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian media celebrates "anti-Zionist" rabbi - who wasn't ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Gosh i wonder how the Pali's feel about this historic justice coming for Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist Jews And Anti-Palestinian Arabs! - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Europe picks the wrong side. Again | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire 

Arabs Threaten Violence If Westerners Don't Stop Stereotyping Arabs As Violent (PreOccupied Territory) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[And the extremist hatred of Jews continues.  When has it ever stopped?  ]

Man holding Palestinian flag smashes windows of kosher restaurant in Amsterdam


----------



## Sixties Fan

[For those who think that the Hebrew language was "dead" before the Jews recreated their nation on their ancient land }

Sotheby’s to Auction 14th Century Magnificent Illuminated Hebrew Bible | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 19 Kislev 5778 – December 7, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



If the Pali's continue acting like Pali's they will continue to lose on every issue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeologists Discover Muslim Artifacts Proving Jerusalem’s Jewish Identity


----------



## Sixties Fan

More Satire 

This Is Why We Can’t Have Nice Things: We Arabs Keep Killing Those Who Tell Us Why We Can’t Have Nice Things – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

BEIRUT, Lebanon — A private French school in Lebanon has issued an apology following complaints from the parents of a fourth-grader that a map in geography class shows Israel — and not Palestine — as the country’s southern neighbor, violating the law.

Lebanon is technically at war with Israel, and Lebanese laws ban dealing with or recognizing Israel, including showing it on maps.

(full article online)

Private school in Lebanon says sorry for showing Israel on map


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BEIRUT, Lebanon — A private French school in Lebanon has issued an apology following complaints from the parents of a fourth-grader that a map in geography class shows Israel — and not Palestine — as the country’s southern neighbor, violating the law.
> 
> Lebanon is technically at war with Israel, and Lebanese laws ban dealing with or recognizing Israel, including showing it on maps.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Private school in Lebanon says sorry for showing Israel on map


Lebanon considers Israel to be Israeli occupied Palestine.

I can find nothing showing that to be incorrect.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian falsehoods on Christianity amplified by BBC’s Plett Usher


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIRUT, Lebanon — A private French school in Lebanon has issued an apology following complaints from the parents of a fourth-grader that a map in geography class shows Israel — and not Palestine — as the country’s southern neighbor, violating the law.
> 
> Lebanon is technically at war with Israel, and Lebanese laws ban dealing with or recognizing Israel, including showing it on maps.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Private school in Lebanon says sorry for showing Israel on map
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon considers Israel to be Israeli occupied Palestine.
> 
> I can find nothing showing that to be incorrect.
Click to expand...

Lebanon is a Muslim Arab country.
Too many Muslim Arabs think the whole world belongs to them.
Too many Muslim Arabs think that Jews have no rights, especially to sovereignty over land once conquered by Muslims.

You are saying nothing, just as Lebanon is.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEIRUT, Lebanon — A private French school in Lebanon has issued an apology following complaints from the parents of a fourth-grader that a map in geography class shows Israel — and not Palestine — as the country’s southern neighbor, violating the law.
> 
> Lebanon is technically at war with Israel, and Lebanese laws ban dealing with or recognizing Israel, including showing it on maps.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Private school in Lebanon says sorry for showing Israel on map
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon considers Israel to be Israeli occupied Palestine.
> 
> I can find nothing showing that to be incorrect.
Click to expand...

Hamas, per their charter considers all of Israel to be a muhammedan _waqf_. False premises seem to inhabit the Islamist psyche.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here, for example, is a clip from the newspaper's coverage in 1948, long before the 1967 turning point alleged by Khalidi:







Got that? The _Times_ made clear the city's importance to Jews and the fact that it was a spiritual center, and alluded to the many lives lost in Israel's vigorous attempts to defend the Jerusalem's Jewish Quarter against the Jordanian conquerors. But now the newspaper pretends otherwise.

(full article online)

CAMERA Snapshots: New York Times dismisses Zionist connection to Zion, and ignores its own reporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Islamist Regimes Take Over UNESCO


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.

The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
“The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.

(full article online)

Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten





Sixties Fan said:


> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.


That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.
Click to expand...

LIAR !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Brave Muslim Arabs attacking Jewish children at a Synagogue]

According to the report, about 20 Muslim protesters who were demonstrating against U.S. President Donald Trump's decision to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel are responsible for the attack.

The attack took place as Jewish students were holding a party inside the synagogue. A firefighter who was called to the scene told a Swedish news site that a fire had broken out between parked vehicles in a car park outside the synagogue.

(full article online)

Firebombs thrown at Sweden synagogue


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptians sue to ban Jews, hold Muslim prayer in Alexandria synagogue because, "Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.
Click to expand...


That's not accurate. Israel responds to acts of Islamic terrorism. That Islamic terrorists wage those acts of Islamic terrorism from civilian areas does not mean that Israel is precluded from acting in self defense.

It's just really creepy that you have been afflicted with the disease that causes you to parade dead bodies around some like kind of trophy in an attempt to promote your Jew hatreds.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Egyptians sue to ban Jews, hold Muslim prayer in Alexandria synagogue because, "Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



How is this not just another pogrom?


----------



## Hollie

My goodness but it’s been a busy week for Peaceful Inner Strugglers. Allah’s hate and war manual being the inspiration for lots of absurdities and the usual mayhem. Let’s take a look, shall we?

In the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan, Allah’s minions are on gee-had tear– and remember that these fine folks receive boatloads of kafir money under the official aegis of a UN “relief” agency. I'm willing to place money on the bet that a lot of our money and aid is getting into the hands of Allah's killers, but that’s just me.


*Terrorists open fire on civilian bus in Samaria carrying students. No injuries reported, security forces searching for shooters.*

Shooting attack in Samaria

 
*Mo money, Mo money, Mo money…*


But wait - there's more: (from the above link)

*The shooting attack comes just hours after a 24-year-old Arab terrorist from Shechem stabbed an Israeli guard in front of the Jerusalem central bus station, leaving the guard seriously wounded.*


One thing I've learned about the _Religion of Peace_™ over the years is that you just can never grow inured to its nightmarish madness. Every day, there's death, hatred, suffering, brutality. Every week something happens that chills you to the bone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not accurate. Israel responds to acts of Islamic terrorism. That Islamic terrorists wage those acts of Islamic terrorism from civilian areas does not mean that Israel is precluded from acting in self defense.
> 
> It's just really creepy that you have been afflicted with the disease that causes you to parade dead bodies around some like kind of trophy in an attempt to promote your Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not accurate. Israel responds to acts of Islamic terrorism. That Islamic terrorists wage those acts of Islamic terrorism from civilian areas does not mean that Israel is precluded from acting in self defense.
> 
> It's just really creepy that you have been afflicted with the disease that causes you to parade dead bodies around some like kind of trophy in an attempt to promote your Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


Another of the pointless slogans you cut and paste across multiple threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the gathering, Netanyahu criticized the EU for “spoiling” the PA, leading the PA to become recalcitrant, and demand unrealistic concessions from Israel.

“I also said that the heart of the conflict had nothing to do with the settlements. Repeating that over and over doesn’t make it true. The [Arab] opposition to Zionism preceded the settlements, and it is tied to the overall refusal to accept a Jewish state per se.”

“The settlements that the Palestinians are talking about really are Jaffa and Tel Aviv and Haifa. The time has come to stop spoiling the Palestinians.”

(full article online)

Netanyahu to EU: Stop spoiling the Palestinians, Trump was right


----------



## Sixties Fan

Activists call for end to discriminatory policies on Temple Mount, insist Jews be allowed to ascend, pray, as they wish.

(full article online)

'No more racism on the Temple Mount!'


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Monday, Kislev 23, 5778 · December 11, 2017*

*Today in Jewish History*
*• Jews Accused of Poisoning the Wells during the Black Plague (1348)*
As the “Black Death” plague decimated Europe, Christians accused the Jews of causing the plague by poisoning the wells in an effort to wipe out the Gentile population. 

On the 23rd of Kislev 5109 (Nov. 15, 1348), Rudolph of Oron, bailiff of Lausanne, sent a letter to the mayor of Strasburg informing him that certain Jews of Lausanne had “confessed” under torture that they together with their coreligionists had poisoned all the wells in the Rhine valley. This resulted in the masses persecuting and killing tens of thousands of Jews throughout Europe.

*Daily Quote*
"Love your fellow as yourself" (Leviticus 19:18). Said Rabbi Akiva: This is a great principle in the Torah
— _Torat Kohanim 4:12_

Month View


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maj. Gen Yoav Mordechai, the military liaison to the Palestinians, wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday in Arabic that “irresponsible” terror groups are seeking an “escalation” with Israel, and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> The Defense Ministry’s Coordinator of the Government’s Activities in the Territories, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai. (Screenshot)
> “The continuation of the instances of [rocket] fire will lead to a severe and painful response by the IDF. Don’t try to test our strength,” wrote Mordechai.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rocket fired from Gaza on Friday landed at Sderot kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and warned Gazans that they will be the ones who end up paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because Israel bombs the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not accurate. Israel responds to acts of Islamic terrorism. That Islamic terrorists wage those acts of Islamic terrorism from civilian areas does not mean that Israel is precluded from acting in self defense.
> 
> It's just really creepy that you have been afflicted with the disease that causes you to parade dead bodies around some like kind of trophy in an attempt to promote your Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...


Well, for men I can understand why Islam is a religion to die for with the reward of all those virgins for their martyrs.  But what is the incentive for females who prefer death over life?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book review: Industry of Lies, by Ben Dror Yemini ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Now, why are non Palestinian Muslims/Arabs chanting "death to the Jews" ?  It could not possibly be written in their holy book, could it?  ]

The expression "khaybar, khaybar ya yahud, jaish muhammad saya’ud," "Khaybar, Khaybar, O Jews, Mohammed’s army will return" is a thinly disguised call to murder Jews today, referring to a battle when Mohammed slaughtered scores of Jews.

And we are seeing it being chanted literally all over the world.

(full article online)

Muslims threatening Jews with "Khaybar Khaybar Ya Yahud" all over the world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]

'What country is Jerusalem in?'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Headline Fail: 'West Bank Colonization' | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'


Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.

Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?

THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.



Am Israel Chai !


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

Violent Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Coincidentally," during Muhammad's flight (the _Hijra_) from enemies in Mecca to the date palm oasis founded centuries earlier by Jews fleeing Roman wars in Judea--Medina--the Arab Muhammad (his pagan colleagues in Mecca and elsewhere worshipped stone idols in the _Kaaba_) came closely in touch with Jews and their unique religious beliefs. Abraham, G-d, Jerusalem, Isaac, Ishmael, the Angel Gabriel, the Temple Mount, Hebron, etc. had absolutely no meaning to pagan Arabs. While there was some contact with Christians as well, it is no accident that Islam's Qur'an looks something like an Arabized version of the Hebrew Bible. Not a few famous ancient and modern scholars  have noted this. After Muhammad's sojourn with Medina's Jews (there were pagan Arabs living there too), Muhammad had his followers worship facing Jerusalem (the _qibla_).

(full article online)

Forget political correctness for a while


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
Click to expand...

Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
Click to expand...

It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.

It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.

More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.

Am Israel Chai !


----------



## Sixties Fan

By contrast, when Palestinians have been caught—including on camera—desecrating religious holy sites like Rachel’s Tomb, Joseph’s Tomb and the Church of the Nativity, UNESCO is often silent despite its stated goal to protect culturally significant sites. In 2013, for example, more than 200 terror attacks occurred at Rachel’s Tomb, where the Jewish matriarch Rachel is believed to be buried; 119 of those attacks included the use of explosives at the sacred site.

(full article online)

UNESCO indulges anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/arise-go-up-to-zion/


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.
> 
> It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.
> 
> More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
Click to expand...


True!

Are the Palestinians native to the land where Israel now exists? – Israel My Beloved


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.
> 
> It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.
> 
> More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
Click to expand...

When were Jews the only people there?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.
> 
> It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.
> 
> More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews the only people there?
Click to expand...

Pathetic question.  
What other pathetic questions do you have for us?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims supporting Jews]

Now-dispersed Iraqi Jewish community fights for access to its legacy


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  How can Palestinians get peace and a State with Muslim leaders like this ?  ]

Under Erdogan, Turkey has harbored and funded Hamas terrorists, provided covert support to ISIS and other jihadists in Syria, and bombed civilians belonging to his own Kurdish minority.

(full article online)

Turkey’s President Invokes Islamic Text Sanctioning Killing Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs criticized Idan for posing with Adar, saying it was an insult to Palestinians and "unacceptable normalization with the Israelis."

Idan answered that she was not trying to offend anyone but was trying to spread a message of peace.

Idan was the first contestant from Iraq in the pageant in decades.
In a new interview on Israeli TV, Gandelsman says that Idan's parents were threatened, not only for the selfie but also because their daughter pose in a swimsuit, and that her family was forced to flee the country because of death threats. She says they remain good friends and are in touch every day.

(full story online)

Miss Universe Iraq's family forced to flee home because of death threats after selfie with Miss Universe Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As CAMERA Senior Analyst Ricki Hollander has noted, “This historical revisionism and attempted religious suppression is an affront to Jews and Christians alike as these sites are central to both religions.”

In doing so, UNESCO blatantly takes the side of the Palestinian Arab leadership, which has sought to expunge any Jewish—and therefore important Christian—connections to Jerusalem's holy sites. Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas, for example, called the Jewish history of Jerusalem a “delusional myth” in an Aug. 1, 2015, speech that was aired on the official PA TV station.

By passing politicized resolutions, UNESCO serves the objectives of the PA and other entities that routinely attack the Jewish state and, in the PA's case, routinely incite anti-Jewish violence.

Indeed, in the speech noted above, Abbas falsely claimed that Jews held designs to “rid” Jerusalem of the al-Aqsa mosque, located on the Temple Mount. As the Middle East analyst Nadav Shragai has noted, this libel has long been used by Palestinian and Arab rulers to provoke attacks against Jerusalem's Jewish residents. True to form, Abbas's remarks were followed shortly thereafter by the so-called “stabbing intifada” in which dozens of Israelis were attacked, and in some instances murdered, with bats, knives, rocks, vehicles and firearms, among other weapons.

(full article online)

CAMERA: CAMERA Op-Ed: UNESCO Indulges Anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

No books, no research."I don’t have time for books,” the foreign journalist shouted at Yehuda Avner. Knowledgeable journalists were just one more Middle East mirage.

(full article online)

What Golda Meir's shocked advisor learned about foreign journalists


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeap,there is still this little issue getting in the way.  When, oh, when will the USA do anything about it? ]
> 
> 'What country is Jerusalem in?'
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.
> 
> It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.
> 
> More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews the only people there?
Click to expand...


Were any Muslims there?


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> No books, no research."I don’t have time for books,” the foreign journalist shouted at Yehuda Avner. Knowledgeable journalists were just one more Middle East mirage.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Golda Meir's shocked advisor learned about foreign journalists



Sure looks like Golda Meir was right when she said  "_Peace_ will come when the Arabs will love their children more than they hate us."  (as quoted in A Land of Our Own : An Oral Autobiography (1973) edited by Marie Syrkin )


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What was the legal process for Israel to annex Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> It took the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back from the Jordanians who had taken it by a war of aggression in 1948.
> 
> Remember the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948?
> The one attacked by the Jordanians where they killed some Jews and then expelled the rest of the population there only to destroy all the homes belonging to the Jews after that?
> 
> THAT is the legal process for Israel to have annexed the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem to the rest of Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan lost its occupation of Palestinian territory but could not lose the territory because it was not theirs. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Palestinian Jewish Territory.  The most ancient of the Jewish lands.
> 
> It is still Jewish land, in dispute, until the warring Arab leaders decide  they want peace and prosperity and not remain in the stone age.
> 
> More than time to annex Judea and Samaria to its rightful people, the Jews, and put an end to this endless Muslim crying.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews the only people there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were any Muslims there?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Indian Daily: Saudi Crown Prince Offer Abbas $10 Billion to Give Up Claims on “West Bank”


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Importing antisemitism ]

Anti-Semitism rampant among Muslim refugees in Germany — study


----------



## Sixties Fan

The "Institute of Middle East Understanding," which claims to be an independent organization meant to provide accurate information about the Middle East to journalists,  published this tweet:





Of course, this is a photo of Jews flocking to the Kotel this past Sukkot.

(full article online)

NGO tweets picture of Jews at Kotel as "Palestinian Christians and Muslims unite against Trump" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'


Just to have some assholes bomb them?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have some assholes bomb them?
Click to expand...


When your islamic terrorist heroes use civilian infrastructure to commit acts of Islamic terrorism, there is no entitlement to safe haven there.

Not surprisingly, you applaud such cowardice on the part of your heroes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have some assholes bomb them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your islamic terrorist heroes use civilian infrastructure to commit acts of Islamic terrorism, there is no entitlement to safe haven there.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you applaud such cowardice on the part of your heroes.
Click to expand...

Oh my, more terrorist cards.

You are on a roll.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have some assholes bomb them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your islamic terrorist heroes use civilian infrastructure to commit acts of Islamic terrorism, there is no entitlement to safe haven there.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you applaud such cowardice on the part of your heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, more terrorist cards.
> 
> You are on a roll.
Click to expand...



International Journalists do not need your approval to tell the world what they have witnessed in Gaza, which they have told to the world with videos and pictures.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Government to Push Lightning Legislation following Court’s Order to Return Terrorists’ Bodies | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 27 Kislev 5778 – December 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Why doesn't Hamas invest in hospitals and schools?'
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have some assholes bomb them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your islamic terrorist heroes use civilian infrastructure to commit acts of Islamic terrorism, there is no entitlement to safe haven there.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you applaud such cowardice on the part of your heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, more terrorist cards.
> 
> You are on a roll.
Click to expand...


You are doing what you usually do: retreating to silly slogans.


----------



## Hollie

Not that anyone should be surprised, but in typical fashion, the Arabs-Moslems parading around as "Pal'istanians" are threatening violence and mayhem unless their demands are met. It seems the _Great Satan_© is reacting with a dismissive hand-wave to such cheap threats.

What is also notable is the lack of interest from other Islamist nations toward getting involved in any gee-had for by the benefit of "Pal'istanians". The great hue and cry by the Hamas terrorists is met with a deafening silence by the Islamist world.


*Trump's decision on Jerusalem 'racist & hateful,' intifada should escalate – Hamas to RT
*
www.google.com/amp/s/www.rt.com/news/413022-hamas-spokesman-interview-intifada/amp/

All the Arab and Muslim people should support Palestinians in their "blessed intifada" against Israel, an official Hamas spokesman has told RT. The resistance should last until Washington's decision to recognize Jerusalem as Israeli capital is "dropped."


----------



## Hollie

I suppose if it's gee-had the Arab-Moslem terrorists want, Israel will be available to introduce them to some wing mounted hardware from Raytheon. 

Israel completes acquisition process for an additional 17 F-35 ‘Adir’ fig


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
Click to expand...


I'm not clear on what you're whining is about. Are you reeling in shock and dismay because Islamist terrorists aren't abiding by the law?

How shocking.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not clear on what you're whining is about. Are you reeling in shock and dismay because Islamist terrorists aren't abiding by the law?
> 
> How shocking.
Click to expand...

Your response has nothing to do with my post.

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is how the struggle against BDS and anti-Israelism appears


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only seen one article from Virginia Tilley.
> 
> *Whose Coup, Exactly?*
> 
> Having sacked Ismail Haniyeh of Hamas and dissolved his democratically-elected government, Palestinian Authority (PA) president Mahmoud Abbas has now installed Salam Fayyad as the new Prime Minister, to the clear delight of the West.
> 
> An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things. Nor can the new ‘emergency government’ claim any democratic mandate. This means that Abbas and the Fayyad government are ruling by decree, outside the framework of the Basic Law. So on what basis is that government supposed to govern — and on what basis are foreign governments supposed to deal with it?
> 
> According to the Basic Law, Abbas has violated a whole stream of Articles as well as the spirit of its checks and balances, which were designed during the Arafat era partly to limit the power of the presidency. With full US and Israel support (if not their insistence), Abbas has baldly trashed numerous provisions of the Basic Law, including:...
> 
> Whose Coup, Exactly?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not clear on what you're whining is about. Are you reeling in shock and dismay because Islamist terrorists aren't abiding by the law?
> 
> How shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your response has nothing to do with my post.
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


More of tired, worn out bits of spam.


----------



## Hollie

Putting the _had_ in gee-had. 


https://nypost.com/2017/12/15/palestinian-terrorist-shot-before-he-could-detonate-suicide-belt/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The style guide of prominent neo-Nazi website The Daily Stormer has been leaked to the media, revealing how the website works to disseminate anti-Semitic and racist ideology to the masses.

The 17-page document obtained by the Huffington Post shows that Daily Stormer creator Andrew Anglin employs Hitler’s propaganda strategy in running the website.

(full article online)

The Daily Stormer’s Jew-hating style guide revealed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sadat was the bravest and most courageous of all Arab leaders. And for his goodwill he paid with his life to an assassin’s bullet in a Cairo parade.

The peace with Egypt has held, albeit, a cold peace, not one that is enamoured by the people of Egypt. Israeli tourists travel to Sinai resorts and to Cairo regularly but no Egyptian tourists have come to Israel.

Still, the years of Egyptian-Israeli warfare have thankfully ended. Anwar Sadat was a hero.

The peace he wished for between Israelis and Palestinians is still far away. While Israeli leaders in the past have been willing to make compromises, the Palestinian leaders have backed away from all compromise.

(full article online)

The  Bravest  Arab


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Uniting or dividing?  What is the UN about? ]

*GENEVA, December 14, 2017 – *The U.N. office in Addis Ababa put up posters for Palestinian solidarity event that call Israel an “apartheid” state and promote violence against Israelis.

An email was sent to all U.N. country team employees in Ethiopia to “urge [them] to make the extra effort to attend the event as a show of support for the cause of the Palestinian people.” The email confirmed that this was an official U.N. event.







*Image 1:*
One collage of images on display was labeled “Walls of Shame: Dividing One People”. This label conflicts with the U.N.’s commitment to the two-state solution, which calls for the land to be separated into a Jewish state of Israel and an Arab state of Palestine. The controversy over Israel’s security barrier, from a U.N. perspective, surrounds the unilateral nature of its location. The U.N. recognizes that two people should be divided, so to state that the barrier divides “one people” would be to deny the right of Israel to exist on the other side.

The collage also features one image that says “End Apartheid.”A March U.N. report using the “apartheid” slur was withdrawn by secretary-general Guterres, and resulted in the resignation of UN ECSWA chief Rima Khalaf.

At least two other images include Palestinian rioters throwing stones, which is a promotion of violence.

(full article online)

U.N.'s Palestine Day posters in Addis Ababa call Israel 'apartheid', Israelis 'fools' - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


So? Jews spending the day in Gaza. They probably had to get permits from Hamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, those 70 years of denying reality has really helped bring peace. Let's try it for 70 more years.

 But that’s just not how this White House operates. In fact, it conceded another piece of leverage on Friday and again angered Palestinians for no apparent purpose. White House officials made clear their expectation that Jerusalem’s Western Wall, which lies outside Israel’s pre-1967 borders and abuts some of Islam’s most sacred sites, will eventually be declared part of Israel. This time, they were careful to say that the final borders of Israel and any Palestinian state must be settled in negotiations. But it seemed another case of America taking Israel’s side on an explosive issue.Because, you know, it is always possible that Israel would give up on its desire to hold onto Jewish holy places because of world pressure.

The idea of keeping Jerusalem united is obviously a non-starter to the New York Times. The idea that Israel, which has been a state for nearly 70 years, has a better claim on how to define its capital than the fictional state of Palestine, is considered crazy. The idea that pressuring "Palestine" to compromise on Jerusalem is crazy - only the Jews must give away their heart and soul for peace, but Arabs are assumed to be the rightful owners of all the holy sites because 19 years of illegal Jordanian occupation is considered more legally important than 50 years of Jerusalem being open to all religions under Israeli rule.

(full article online)

New York Times justifies 70 years of lies about Jerusalem  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, those 70 years of denying reality has really helped bring peace. Let's try it for 70 more years.
> 
> But that’s just not how this White House operates. In fact, it conceded another piece of leverage on Friday and again angered Palestinians for no apparent purpose. White House officials made clear their expectation that Jerusalem’s Western Wall, which lies outside Israel’s pre-1967 borders and abuts some of Islam’s most sacred sites, will eventually be declared part of Israel. This time, they were careful to say that the final borders of Israel and any Palestinian state must be settled in negotiations. But it seemed another case of America taking Israel’s side on an explosive issue.Because, you know, it is always possible that Israel would give up on its desire to hold onto Jewish holy places because of world pressure.
> 
> The idea of keeping Jerusalem united is obviously a non-starter to the New York Times. The idea that Israel, which has been a state for nearly 70 years, has a better claim on how to define its capital than the fictional state of Palestine, is considered crazy. The idea that pressuring "Palestine" to compromise on Jerusalem is crazy - only the Jews must give away their heart and soul for peace, but Arabs are assumed to be the rightful owners of all the holy sites because 19 years of illegal Jordanian occupation is considered more legally important than 50 years of Jerusalem being open to all religions under Israeli rule.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New York Times justifies 70 years of lies about Jerusalem  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> is considered more legally important than 50 years of Jerusalem being open to all religions under Israeli rule.


Another big fat Israeli lie in a loooooong list of Israel's lies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From smartphones to smart tanks, the IDF is raiding the civilian sector for tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Palestinians Struggling To Keep Up With What Day Of Rage About This Time – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times is perfectly entitled to muse over whether US President Donald Trump’s declaration of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital is a good idea.

The NYTimes editorial on the subject goes further however.







Since when was the Western Wall “another piece of leverage” to be conceded?

Newsflash New York Times: The Western Wall won’t “eventually be declared part of Israel.” It’s already part of Israel and is the holiest site that Jews can pray. It doesn’t only abut “some of Islam’s most sacred sites.” Whether the NY Times likes it or not, the Western Wall happens to abut the Temple Mount, Judaism’s most sacred site.

(full article online)

New York Times: Western Wall Should Be Used As 'Leverage' | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Parents Circle purports to support peace between Jews and Arabs, bringing together bereaved family members of those fallen on both sides: Israel and the Palestinian Authority (PA). The problem is, only when Jews capitulate to the “Palestinian” narrative are they kosher enough to be featured on the propaganda pages of their website, as I wrote here. There is no information on the number of Jews who initially showed an interest in their organization but dropped out when they saw the line they had to toe.

These so-called Dialogue meetings are supposed to be conducted in parallel in Israeli and PA high schools. A representative Israeli Jew and Palestinian Arab are meant to co-facilitate these discussions. While an unknown number of Israeli schools have rejected the possibility of having a Palestinian Arab co-conduct the sessions, there were many that hosted them. In contrast, ZERO PA schools allow an Israeli Jew to enter their premises. The principals do not want to vouch for their ability to safeguard the Israelis. Such meetings that do take place in the PA, do so in community centers and many are without the Israeli Jewish half of the team. Yet, the organization does not allow meetings to take place in Israel without the Palestinian Arab co-facilitator. I know this by having spoken to directors of the programme both in Israel and the PA.

(full article online)

The Parents Circle: Trump's Jerusalem Speech Shutting Us Up - Israel Diaries


----------



## Hollie

*Moslem Rage 2017 - Part Deux©*


Because dead islamics are good propaganda for evening news sound bites.

Fatah Continues Promoting Violent Protests Over Jerusalem Announcement

Fatah continues encouraging Palestinians to engage in violent protests and “continue the intifada” against Israel, following President Trump’s decision to recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital, Palestinian Media Watch reports.

“It is necessary to continue the intifada and escalate it, and to see days of popular rage in the coming days,” read one post last week from Fatah’s armed wing.

On Monday, Fatah’s official Facebook page openly incited Palestinians to kill Jews: “I am coming towards you, my enemy, from every home, neighborhood, and street.”


In other news:

*Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas' new $6 million residence vacant over backlash fears
*
Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’ new $6 million residence vacant over backlash fears


That's a shame, Mahmoud. I suppose he will have to "slum-it" and stay in the 13 million dollar presidential palace he had built. 


Mo' money for Mahmoud.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Egypt looking to put an end to US aid to its country? ]

I don't have the text of the resolution beyond what Bloomberg quotes, but it appears to be mostly a restatement of UNSC 478 from 1980 with an important distinction.

UNSC 478 does not call for all states to withdraw embassies from Jerusalem. It calls on "Those States that have established diplomatic missions at Jerusalem to withdraw such missions from the Holy City."

This draft resolution "calls upon all States to refrain from the establishment of diplomatic missions" - but it does not call on states that already have such missions to withdraw them, as UNSC 478 did.

Because the majority of diplomatic missions (mostly consulates) in Jerusalem primarily serve Palestinian Arabs.

(full article online)

Egypt to submit draft UNSC resolution on Jerusalem today aimed at the US (and Israel) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haley: Anti-settlement resolution is ‘stain’ on America’s conscience


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ "It is about Israel, many wish to say.  But, no.  It is about Jews, as it has been since the creation of Christianity, and then of Islam.  How many non Israeli Jews must be harassed, attacked or murdered for those who were taught to hate Israel realize that.....IT is NOT about ISRAEL....... and never has been.....]

Canadian synagogues targeted with ‘Jewry must perish’ hate mail


----------



## Sixties Fan

I will ask it again, is it about Israel, or is it about Jews......all Jews? ]

Unknown vandals on Sunday evening desecrated the public menorah in Podilskyi District of Kiev, the capital of Ukraine, the website Kyiv Operativereported.

(full article online)

Vandals Spill Animal Blood on Kiev Public Menorah | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 30 Kislev 5778 – December 18, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Haley: Anti-settlement resolution is ‘stain’ on America’s conscience



Haley made it quite clear that no one or no organization like the UN tells the USA where to  put our embassies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is this about wanting to free Palestine or about having heard of how good the treatment of Arabs in Israeli prisons really is ?  ]

The terrorist refused to empty his pockets following the metal detector test and drew the knife instead. The officers immediately raised their weapons and arrested him before he could stab any of them.

No injuries were reported during the incident.

The suspect was transferred for preliminary questioning, which revealed that he intended to carry out a terrorist attack against the officers.

Another terror attack was prevented at the Tomb of the Patriarchs Wednesday morning, when Border Police officers arrested an Arab who approached one of the inspection posts near the cave with a knife in hand.

(full article online)

Terrorist draws knife at soldiers at Tomb of the Patriarchs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas called for a "Day of Rage" -- as opposed to the days of peace and harmony the terrorist group ordinarily calls for -- but this did not spill out very far.


In Stockholm, meanwhile, the new "locals" contented themselves with setting light to the Star of David rather than to real live Jews as their compatriots in Gothenburg had tried to do.


The fabled "Arab Street" had been meant to rise up. And it did rise up. But not in the Arab world... instead it lit up in Europe.

(full article online)

Europe's "Arab Street" Rises Up


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish National Fund (JNF) Chairman Daniel
Atar presented the residents of Gush Etzion with the land registry deed Wednesday. With the gesture, the State of Israel officially recognize's the community's ownership of the land of Kfar Etzion.

The event took place 100 years after the JNF first purchased the land, 69 years after the Jordanian army ethnically cleansed all Jews from the area, and 50 years since the reestablishment of the Jewish presence in Gush Etzion.

"The registration of the land of Kfar Etzion as the land of the Jewish National Fund is an important step, both symbolically and practically, in order to continue our hold on Gush Etzion and the Land of Israel," said Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked.

"We would all be happy, of course, if the move had been completed before, but there is no more fitting or appropriate time than this, on the 50th anniversary of our return to the Gush, to Kfar [Etzion], and to Jerusalem," she added.

(full article online)

'We should achieve full sovereignty soon'


----------



## Sixties Fan

A siege is defined as “a military operation in which enemy forces surround a town or building, cutting off essential supplies, with the aim of compelling those inside to surrender”. Bethlehem of course does not fit that definition. As we see, the BBC commissioned programme uses the term “occupied Palestinian territories” to describe an area that has been under complete PA control for over two decades.

(full article online)

Political narrative and inaccuracy in BBC Two’s ‘Alternativity’ – part one


----------



## Sixties Fan

Obviously no viewer lacking background knowledge on Hebron (i.e. the majority) would understand from that ‘explanation’ that the agreement concerning that city signed by Israel and the Palestinians almost twenty-one years ago divided it into two parts: H1 – under Palestinian control – and the smaller H2 – under Israeli control. Not only does this programme fail to explain that the presence of Jews in Hebron is the result of that agreement, but the history of Jews in Hebron – including the fateful 1929 pogrom by Arabs – is completely erased.

(full article online)

Political narrative and inaccuracy in BBC Two’s ‘Alternativity’ – part two


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crikey Glenn Le Lievre


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Again, it is about being Jews.....and not Israelis ]


Police say the 60-year-old suspect approached restaurant boss Yorai Feinberg outside his premises in Berlin Tuesday. In the scene filmed by a friend of Feinberg, the man said “it’s only about money with you” and “no one wants you here,” among other things.

(full article online)

German man arrested for anti-Semitic slurs at Israeli cafe


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Hanukkah event was Corsica's 'biggest ever' celebration


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A siege is defined as “a military operation in which enemy forces surround a town or building, cutting off essential supplies, with the aim of compelling those inside to surrender”. Bethlehem of course does not fit that definition. As we see, the BBC commissioned programme uses the term “occupied Palestinian territories” to describe an area that has been under complete PA control for over two decades.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Political narrative and inaccuracy in BBC Two’s ‘Alternativity’ – part one





Sixties Fan said:


> uses the term “occupied Palestinian territories” to describe an area that has been under complete PA control for over two decades.


Another big fat Israeli lie. Abbas cannot even leave Ramallah without permission from Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A siege is defined as “a military operation in which enemy forces surround a town or building, cutting off essential supplies, with the aim of compelling those inside to surrender”. Bethlehem of course does not fit that definition. As we see, the BBC commissioned programme uses the term “occupied Palestinian territories” to describe an area that has been under complete PA control for over two decades.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Political narrative and inaccuracy in BBC Two’s ‘Alternativity’ – part one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> uses the term “occupied Palestinian territories” to describe an area that has been under complete PA control for over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another big fat Israeli lie. Abbas cannot even leave Ramallah without permission from Israel.
Click to expand...

Oh, the poor man.  
One has to wonder why he has not requested asylum from the UN as he has been outside the PA many, many times.  Hamas leaders do that, so can he.  

And all of those Millions he has stashed away in non PA banks.
What would he do with that?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How the UN came to be what it is today ]

The answer was not long in coming. First, the remaining Arab states, with Iraq only momentarily absent, convened a “confrontation summit” in Damascus to fight the Camp David settlement. Iraq soon was brought in, and before the year was out leaders of all Arab states except Egypt had met in Baghdad to form a “rejection front” against Egypt and Israel. Simultaneously the Soviet Union (returning to the tactics it had used in 1975 to counter its expulsion from Egypt) escalated its campaign to delegitimate Israel by identifying it with the Nazis.

Having been sounded in 1971 with a two-part article in Pravda entitled “Anti-Sovietism is the Profession of Zionists,” this theme was steadily elaborated and diffused. (The original Pravda article, for example, asserted that the massacre at Babi Yar had been a collaboration of Nazis and Zionists.) Once the idea had been set, it proceeded to be popularized on television, in novels, and finally in children’s publications. Thus the October 10, 1980 issue of Pionerskaya Pravda, a tabloid-size weekly for children aged nine to fourteen who belong to the Soviet youth organization, Pioneers:

"Zionists try to penetrate all spheres of public life, as well as ideology, science, and trade. Even Levi jeans contribute to their operations: the revenue obtained from the sale of these pants are used by the firm to help the Zionists.

Most of the largest monopolies in the manufacture of arms are controlled by Jewish bankers. Business made on blood brings them enormous profits. Bombs and missiles explode in Lebanon—the bankers Lazars and Leibs are making money. Thugs in Afghanistan torment schoolchildren with gases—the bundles of dollars are multiplying in the safes of the Lehmans and Guggenheims. It is clear that Zionism’s principal enemy—is peace on earth.

. . . The United Nations described Zionism as a form of racism and racial discrimination. More and more people today are beginning to realize that Zionism is present-day fascism."

(full article online)

"Joining the Jackals" - Commentary Magazine


----------



## Hollie

More of the _Peaceful Inner Struggle_™️




*Girl's antisemitic poem on PA TV: "Jews defile Jerusalem" - PMW Bulletins

Girl's antisemitic poem on PA TV: 
"Jews defile Jerusalem"*



*"Why did you bring the Jews to us, who defile Jerusalem and its great mosque?"  


*
*PA TV interview of Jerusalem Arab: Jews are "thieves ... the world's stench"*
By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

A Palestinian girl recited a poem on PA TV, which included antisemitic hate speech about Jews. The girl presented the poem in response to US President "Trump's decision [that] Jerusalem is the capital of Israel." 

In her poem the girl stated that Jews "defile Jerusalem and its great mosque."

The poem addresses former British Foreign Secretary, who issued the Balfour Declaration in 1917 that Britain supported "the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people:"


----------



## abi

Hollie said:


> "Why did you bring the Jews to us, who defile Jerusalem and its great mosque?"


Fair question? From their point of view?


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why did you bring the Jews to us, who defile Jerusalem and its great mosque?"
> 
> 
> 
> Fair question? From their point of view?
Click to expand...

Sick questions, from Herr Goebbles.

In the land of the Jews, the Arabs expect Arabs.
And so does Abi, the Herr Goebbles of these threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘My Son Was a Victim of a UN Ceasefire,’ Mother of Fallen IDF Soldier Tells Security Council Session on Israelis Abducted by Hamas in Gaza


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> ‘My Son Was a Victim of a UN Ceasefire,’ Mother of Fallen IDF Soldier Tells Security Council Session on Israelis Abducted by Hamas in Gaza


End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘My Son Was a Victim of a UN Ceasefire,’ Mother of Fallen IDF Soldier Tells Security Council Session on Israelis Abducted by Hamas in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
Click to expand...

End the Arab Muslim occupation and allow the right of return of Jews to their lands in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and TransJordan.

Return to the indigenous people, descendants of Rabbi Hillel and his people, what belongs to their people.

And no, it is not any Arab who calls themselves since 1964....a Palestinian.

Arabs are from Arabia
Jews, as well as Rabbi Hillel, are from Judea.


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘My Son Was a Victim of a UN Ceasefire,’ Mother of Fallen IDF Soldier Tells Security Council Session on Israelis Abducted by Hamas in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the Arab Muslim occupation and allow the right of return of Jews to their lands in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and TransJordan.
> 
> Return to the indigenous people, descendants of Rabbi Hillel and his people, what belongs to their people.
> 
> And no, it is not any Arab who calls themselves since 1964....a Palestinian.
> 
> Arabs are from Arabia
> Jews, as well as Rabbi Hillel, are from Judea.
Click to expand...

End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘My Son Was a Victim of a UN Ceasefire,’ Mother of Fallen IDF Soldier Tells Security Council Session on Israelis Abducted by Hamas in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the Arab Muslim occupation and allow the right of return of Jews to their lands in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and TransJordan.
> 
> Return to the indigenous people, descendants of Rabbi Hillel and his people, what belongs to their people.
> 
> And no, it is not any Arab who calls themselves since 1964....a Palestinian.
> 
> Arabs are from Arabia
> Jews, as well as Rabbi Hillel, are from Judea.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
Click to expand...

Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......


The post above, much like your childish name calling is silly.

End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.


----------



## Hollie

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......
> 
> 
> 
> The post above, much like your childish name calling is silly.
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
Click to expand...


Typical Louie’ism. Spam the board with repetitive cut and paste nonsense. 

It’s comical that you Arabs-Moslems would call for kuffar style elections. How are those working out for you in Gaza’ istan?


----------



## Hollie

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......
> 
> 
> 
> The post above, much like your childish name calling is silly.
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
Click to expand...


So, you support right of return for Jews In Gaza’istan?


----------



## abi

Hollie said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......
> 
> 
> 
> The post above, much like your childish name calling is silly.
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Louie’ism. Spam the board with repetitive cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> It’s comical that you Arabs-Moslems would call for kuffar style elections. How are those working out for you in Gaza’ istan?
Click to expand...

I am sure that the Palestinians and the world would have no objection to having international observers throughout the entire process.


----------



## abi

Hollie said:


> So, you support right of return for Jews In Gaza’istan?


I support the right as specified in international law. If they were expelled from Gaza, then they and their children have that right from my understanding.


----------



## Hollie

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vide above post, you broken Jihadist record, you......
> 
> 
> 
> The post above, much like your childish name calling is silly.
> 
> End the occupation, allow for right of return, free and fair elections and problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Louie’ism. Spam the board with repetitive cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> It’s comical that you Arabs-Moslems would call for kuffar style elections. How are those working out for you in Gaza’ istan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that the Palestinians and the world would have no objection to having international observers throughout the entire process.
Click to expand...


I am sure you are not the politburo mouthpiece for what the world wants.


----------



## Hollie

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you support right of return for Jews In Gaza’istan?
> 
> 
> 
> I support the right as specified in international law. If they were expelled from Gaza, then they and their children have that right from my understanding.
Click to expand...


Cite the international law.


----------



## abi

Hollie said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you support right of return for Jews In Gaza’istan?
> 
> 
> 
> I support the right as specified in international law. If they were expelled from Gaza, then they and their children have that right from my understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cite the international law.
Click to expand...

LMGTFY


----------



## MJB12741

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you support right of return for Jews In Gaza’istan?
> 
> 
> 
> I support the right as specified in international law. If they were expelled from Gaza, then they and their children have that right from my understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cite the international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMGTFY
Click to expand...


Eh Abi.  Still Waiting!


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Today, regardless of our political beliefs, we gather to show that as Muslims in Malaysia we are united in opposing Jerusalem as Israel’s capital,” Mr. Najib said Friday.

"There are 1.6 billion Muslims,” Mr. Najib said at the Malaysian rally, to vigorous applause. “There are only 13 million Jews. It does not make sense if 1.6 billion lose to the Jews. If we don’t unite, we will be looked down upon.”That is honor./shame in a perfect little nutshell. It shows that the issue isn't Israel or Jerusalem or Palestinians - it is Muslims losing to the Jews.

And the prime minister's political opponents are even more antisemitic:

(full article online)

Malaysian rally proves that "pro-Palestinian" and antisemitism are two sides of the same coin ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ By all means, keep repeating to yourselves that it is about Israel.....and not about Jews.....]

London Police are searching for a truck driver with a Caribbean accent who shouted anti-Semitic slurs at a Jewish motorist.

The incident occurred on Friday afternoon in London's predominately Jewish Stamford Hill neighborhood, when the truck driver shouted, "Hitler was a great man, he knew what he was doing" at a neighborhood resident.

"You think you own the world? You don’t own the world. This is Stamford Hill, it’s not Israel," the truck driver added.

(full article online)

'Hitler was a great man, he knew what he was doing'


----------



## Sixties Fan

You will be shocked to hear how accurately CNN just portrayed this story


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations General Assembly resolution criticizing President Donald Trump’s sovereign right to recognize Israel’s capital, violates at least three articles of the United Nations Charter, and is not within the power of the UN General Assembly to address, for the following reasons:

(1) UN Charter Article 2 (7) prohibits the United Nations from dealing with matters within the sovereign domestic jurisdiction of the United States.  Article 2(7) states: “Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state.”

President Trump’s recognition power – his decision to recognize Israel’s capital Jerusalem – is a matter within the domestic jurisdiction of the United States.  The U.S. Supreme Court confirmed this in Zivotofsky v. Kerry, 576 U.S. __, 135 U.S. 2076 (2015), saying: “The text and structure of the Constitution grant the President the power to recognize foreign nations and governments.”  Thus, the United Nations is prohibited from criticizing the United States’ sovereign right to confer recognition.

(2)  If, despite the foregoing and item (3) below, the United Nations nonetheless is authorized to deal with this matter, UN Charter Article 12 prohibits the UN General Assembly from dealing with it, because according to UN Security Council Resolution 2334(2016), the matter is still before the UN Security Council, which has not requested that the UN General Assembly take action or make recommendations.

(full article online)

Mort Klein: UN Had No Legal Right to Vote on Resolution Condemning Trump Recognizing Israel’s Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tsunami in the Arab world


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Christmas message, Netanyahu offers Christians personal tour of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One Arab who forgets that the is a Peace Treaty between Israel and Egypt, and what Egypt would lose if the treaty was annulled. Jews living in Arab lands loved this Egyptian singer, but to this Arab......... ]

The Egyptian host is livid. I don't have subtitles, but for five minutes he is raging about this, saying that the original Arab singer and composer would die if they witnessed these Jews singing their song.

(full article and video online)

Egyptian TV host freaks out over Jewish students learning Arabic through an Arab singer ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> In Christmas message, Netanyahu offers Christians personal tour of Israel


'Enough is enough': Head of Church in Jerusalem warns of attempts to drive Christians out of Old City


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three days after the BBC published that article it was reported that a hospital in Saudi Arabia had said it would treat the twin girls. A travel request was apparently submitted and last week COGAT reported that, with help from Israel, the twins and their father had embarked on the journey to Saudi Arabia.

If the BBC was interested in this story per se (and not just as a hook for inaccurate and misleading messaging concerning Israeli counter-terrorism measures) we would of course have expected to see a follow-up article.

No such BBC reporting has been seen to date.

(full article online)

No BBC follow-up on story used to mislead on Gaza medical services


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli chess team holds out hope; plans own tourney if barred by Saudis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Was there a hint of  Jewish messianic nationalism when the Arabs of Palestine started attacking Jews in the 19th century and through the 1920s and 1930s? And is the current Israeli government really being influenced by messianic nationalism? Of course not - only the people who hate Israel to begin with make up that canard, and Cohen sucks it all up.

Moreover, Cohen has the astonishing ability not to recognize in today's Arab "anti-Zionism" the parallel mentality as traditional European antisemitism described by Schama. Arabs didn't care when they were under non-Arab rule of the Ottomans - but the idea of Jewish leaders is what prompted them - and still prompts them - to violence. That isn't the Jews' fault  - it is simple antisemitism.

(full article online)

I am so sick of the Roger Cohens of the world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bye UNESCO


----------



## Sixties Fan

The End of Human Rights at the U.N. — Panel was "Mother of All Rogues' Galleries" - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Mangles Hebrew Translation in Op-Ed on ‘Assault’ Forgiveness


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We recognize an error, a clumsiness, we obviously did not want to challenge the existence of the State of Israel", said Pascal Ruffenach, president of the Bayard group that publlshes Youpi.

The magazine will be withdrawn from being sold today.

(full article online)

Outrage as French children's magazine says Israel isn't a real country ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why a small Central American nation became a trailblazer on Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

But perhaps they also understand that Israel will not pack and leave, that it will remain on the map, that the Jews and not the terrorists will decide their destiny, that the IDF is invincible, that "the wall" is high and that after 70 years of terror the Israeli Jews have won.

A few days ago, many pro Palestinian Arab rallies took place in Italy's biggest cities: Rome, Milan, Turin, Florence...Thousands of people chanted "Intifada", "No to Zionism" and "Palestinian Resistance". But Europe's fate these days looks much darker than Israel's.

Michael Oren, deputy minister for Public Diplomacy, former US ambassador to Washington, told me something doesn’t allow me rest: “We are having more troubles with some European countries than with the Arab ones”. 

(full article online)

Are the Palestinians getting it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[When fools believe everything they read ]

Greek anarchists vandalize Israeli embassy in Athens


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

International Red Cross’ Latest Double Standard on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dishonest Reporter of the Year Award 2017 | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ So, Jerusalem is not Palestinian.....it is Arab.....quite telling ]

Egyptian media reports that an "urgent complaint" has been filed before the administrative court to compel the Minister of Local Development and the Governor of Cairo to change the street where the US embassy is located to the name "Jerusalem is Arab."

(full article online)

Egypt wants to change the name of the street the US embassy is on to protest Trump ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 5 Dumbest Things You’ll Read on the Internet (About Jews)


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Sure, it continues to be about Israel.....all over the world....what else could it be about? ]

“It crosses all lines of common sense when in an official state institution people promote anti-Semitism, and children take part in this terrible event,” Vyshniakov wrote in a post on Facebook which included a photo of the scene. “What do these people teach the younger generation? Racism? Discrimination? Let’s see what happens next. ”

(full article online)

Ukraine: Christmas play turns anti-Semitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Another attack on Jews....because it is about Israeli occupation,
or is it what usually has happened with Muslims towards Jews  for the past 1400 years?  ]

Among a flurry of messages and voice notes circulating around the Iranian Jewish communities in Los Angeles, New York City, and elsewhere, a long comment written in Persian has gone viral. The comment begins by referencing the ancient roots of the Iranian Jewish community, dating back to the times of Ezra the Scribe. It notes that though the Jewish community in Iran has suffered insult under the Islamic Republic, and notes that an attack on a synagogue or religious place is unprecedented under the Islamic regime. The letter concludes by calling for everyone to fast on Thursday [the Fast of 10 Tevet] in honor of the desecrated Torah scrolls and is signed “Farzad, Los Angeles.”

(full article online)

After Vandalism Attack in Iranian Synagogue, Reports of Jews Arrested


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/the-chutzpah-behind-eu-intervention/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lebanese Foreign Affairs Minister: I don't deny Israel's right to exist


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) has a startling and consistent history of anti-Semitism, despite its founding and reputation as an “independent, neutral organization.”  Although mandated to eschew taking sides in international and internal armed conflicts and to protect victims of those conflicts —  including wounded soldiers, prisoners of war, refugees and civilians — ICRC anti-Semitism emerged prior to World War II, broadened to encompass anti-Israelism after creation of the Jewish state and has continued ever since.  


In the 1940s, it failed to intercede on behalf of Jewish Holocaust victims and was complicit with the Vatican’s protection of Nazi war criminals and collaborators. 
Its modern-day expression of anti-Jewish sentiment was manifested in an initial refusal to accept the symbol of Israel’s own emergency aid organization, the Magen David Adom, while welcoming the Red Crescent of Muslim countries. 
It provided solicitous aid to Arab-Palestinian terrorists whose homes were destroyed by the Israel Defense Forces in reprisal for and to prevent deadly attacks against Israel. 
The ICRC also supported and glorified terrorism in a tree-planting ceremony honoring imprisoned Islamic terrorists who were guilty of murdering Jews. 
It has unfairly singled out Israel as an “illegal occupier” and has falsely labeled Israel guilty of an apocryphal “Jenin massacre.”  In addition to these actions, the ICRC has failed to condemn Hamas’ use of human shields and has not recognized Israel’s right to self-defense.  Instead,
it has demonstrated a complete lack of sensitivity for the plight of Israeli civilians as perennial victims of rocket attacks and suicide bombings. 
Remarkably, the ICRC — arbiters of the humanitarian standards of war by dint of their stewardship of the Geneva Conventions — recently instituted new policies prohibiting return fire upon civilian-inhabited areas.  In effect, it empowered terrorists to fight worry-free amongst the general population.
Given this recent history, the organization’s reputation as a purveyor of “neutral humanitarianism” rings hollow.

In his latest book, Humanitarians at War: The Red Cross in the Shadow of the Holocaust (Oxford University Press, 2017), Gerald Steinacher examines how the ICRC failed to uphold its ideal of neutral humanitarian during World War II and after and instead pursued anti-Semitism. 

(full article online)

How the International Red Cross failed the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

He sums it up with a stunning indictment of Arab hate:




 We curse #Israel although Israel is Jacob, the prophet of God, peace be upon him.
We curse the State of Israel , which is the land of prophets.
We curse the Jews , who are the people of the book and neighbors of the Prophet ...
We abhor the star of Prophet Dawood [David] peace be upon him
And we then claim that we are Muslims, the people of mercy And tolerance!

(full article online)

Kuwaiti writer calls on peace with Israel and Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Senior Jordanian Columnists Warn Against Cancelling Peace Treaty With Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Rabbinical Student Making Arabic Videos About Judaism For Muslims


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Senior Jordanian Columnists Warn Against Cancelling Peace Treaty With Israel



The Pali's should consider if they cancel peace treaties with Israel --- who loses?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Confronting antisemitism and Israel hatred: Leftists’ definition of what is and isn’t antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

When American Protestants blamed Jesus' crucifixion on Zionism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[  uhmmmm.....what could this possibly mean?  That Iran of all places is involved in the war against Israel?  ]

(full article online)

Second senior Shi’ite militia commander visits Israeli-Lebanese border


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 7 Guardian anti-Israel errors, lies and deceptions in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is the difference between silent rituals and doing nothing?

Silent rituals make headlines in the Arab media! (I saw at least 6 stories about this.)

(full article online)

Newest outrage! Jews performing "SILENT Talmudic rituals" at "Al Aqsa" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In late night vote, Knesset passes law to hinder East Jerusalem withdrawal


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Islamic Waqf, who run the Al Aqsa Mosque and other Muslim buildings on the Temple Mount, issued a mournful press release:
 The head of the Islamic Waqf and Al-Aqsa Mosque Department, Sheikh Azzam al-Khatib, said that the infiltration by the Jewish extremists of Al-Aqsa Mosque in 2017 recorded the highest number of violators. The total number of extremists who stormed the mosque is about 25,630, in a clear desecration of the sanctity of the mosque.

Sheikh al-Khatib confirmed that the numbers are increasing under the rulings issued by the Jewish rabbis who incite the storming of Al-Aqsa Mosque and with Israeli government support for these intruders. Over 25,000 - an improvement!

But just to keep things in proportion, there are more Muslims at the holy site every Friday.

(full article online)

Waqf publishes good news: Record numbers of Jews visited Temple Mount in 2017 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

We Were Going To Undermine The Muslim World, But You’re Managing That By Yourselves – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christian Century in 1942: "Jews are exaggerating - only half of Polish Jews slated to be exterminated by 1943" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The Zionists are hampering the growing Turkish influence in the Balkans" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Christian Century in 1942: "Jews are exaggerating - only half of Polish Jews slated to be exterminated by 1943" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



This story is not actually related to the I/P conflict.


----------



## abi

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Century in 1942: "Jews are exaggerating - only half of Polish Jews slated to be exterminated by 1943" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This story is not actually related to the I/P conflict.
Click to expand...

This story is not actually news. Look at the site 60s gets all his information from. It exists only to promote zionist lies and deceptions, much like CAMERA and MEMRI (his next two favorite sites).


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: Newsweek Errs on Legality of Occupation


----------



## abi

abi said:


> This story is not actually news. Look at the site 60s gets all his information from. It exists only to promote zionist lies and deceptions, much like CAMERA and MEMRI (his next two favorite sites).





Sixties Fan said:


> CAMERA Snapshots: Newsweek Errs on Legality of Occupation


A camera blog?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember how the Arab world was going to explode after the US said it would move its Israeli embassy to Jerusalem?

From Ammon News:
 Jordan has allocated 1.5 million dinars (around $2.1 million) in the 2018 national budget for a gas pipeline linking the Hashemite Kingdom with Israel. According to Al-Ghad newspaper on Sunday, the cost of the joint Jordanian-Israeli project is expected to rise to 3 million dinars ($4.2 million) in 2019, and to 6 million dinars ($8.5 million) by 2020. The pipeline will pass over the Sheikh Hussein border crossing, 90 km from Amman.

(full article online)

Despite anti-Israel rhetoric, Jordan still plans gas pipeline to Israel  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

No one seems to know how many Israelis still have Moroccan citizenship, and certainly no one knows how many live beyond the Green Line. About 250,000 Moroccan Jews have emigrated to Israel since 1948.

Simon Sacra, Secretary General of the Federation of Moroccan Jews in France, defended the right of Moroccan Jews to preserve their Moroccan nationality wherever they may be, whether inside Israeli settlements or in other areas.

"Despite the passage of about 70 years, Moroccans in Israel still love Morocco and the King, defend his interests and visit him annually to celebrate their holidays and theit common historical coexistence."

(full article online)

Morocco to consider withdrawing citizenship from Jews in "Israeli settlements" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  There is a Peace treaty with Egypt, but "normalization" of relationships.....is not allowed by some Muslims. Now, where could these Muslims have learned the things they said.... ]

Ibrahim was giving a lecture on Egypt-Israeli relations.






Egyptian sociologist Saad Eddin Ibrahim (YouTube screenshot)

“This stinking researcher came here to speak about normalization with Israel,” another student, who was not named, told Ynet. “He thinks he’s talking to little children. We are not willing to hear him because he’s telling us lies. It’s obvious he received instructions on what to say.

(full article online)

Arab Israeli students heckle Egypt lecturer for ‘normalization’ with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN resolution means that changes made to Jerusalem by all foreign occupiers, invaders, imperialists, and colonialists since the Jews made it their capital over 3000 years ago, have no legal effect, are null and void and must be rescinded.

(full article online)

The UN got it right for a change


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christian periodical in the 1930s warned that acting Jewish causes antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

Now's not the right time (poster) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
 Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!

Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:





A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.

(full article online)

Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
Click to expand...

With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.

The absolute opposite of you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
Click to expand...

Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
Click to expand...

Gosh, isn't it obvious????

The anti Israel/anti Jews sites are full of murdering poison against Jews.  All incitement, no truths or half baked ones.

When you find that one of your sources is actually telling the whole truth and not trying to destroy Israel and murder all the Jews....where could they have gotten such an idea in the last century? .......
let us know.

Unfortunately I do not have one hundred years to wait for you to figure this simple truth out.

Want to play that sources game again?


----------



## Sixties Fan

How does someone who has been egregiously wrong on major decisions - and has admitted it - contiue to be considered an expert on the Middle East?

(full article online)

More hollow regrets from Dennis Ross


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
Click to expand...



Because like all these Israel paid shills ,they have to resort to lies when they are backed up against the wall and cornered with nowhere to run when threads expose their lies is why so they resort to this proaganda BS threAd.LOL


----------



## ForeverYoung436

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because like all these Israel paid shills ,they have to resort to lies when they are backed up against the wall and cornered with nowhere to run when threads expose their lies is why so they resort to this proaganda BS threAd.LOL
Click to expand...



I would very much like to get paid for posting here.  Can you tell me how to apply?  Sixties Fan, are you getting paid for posting?  If anyone should get paid by someone, it is Tinmore with his thousands of posts.  Perhaps some oil-rich sheikhdom, like Qatar, is paying him.


----------



## Sixties Fan

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because like all these Israel paid shills ,they have to resort to lies when they are backed up against the wall and cornered with nowhere to run when threads expose their lies is why so they resort to this proaganda BS threAd.LOL
Click to expand...

When have you EVER seen me or any other pro Israel person RUUUUNNNN  from anything any one of you said?

When are you EVER going to bother to read, research and then discuss anything posted on this or other threads?

Let us guess......and we are not waiting


----------



## MJB12741

ForeverYoung436 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because like all these Israel paid shills ,they have to resort to lies when they are backed up against the wall and cornered with nowhere to run when threads expose their lies is why so they resort to this proaganda BS threAd.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would very much like to get paid for posting here.  Can you tell me how to apply?  Sixties Fan, are you getting paid for posting?  If anyone should get paid by someone, it is Tinmore with his thousands of posts.  Perhaps some oil-rich sheikhdom, like Qatar, is paying him.
Click to expand...


I sure hope somebody pays the Pali supporters well for posting.  Sure don't want to lose them.  Where else would we go for fun & laughs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, isn't it obvious????
> 
> The anti Israel/anti Jews sites are full of murdering poison against Jews.  All incitement, no truths or half baked ones.
> 
> When you find that one of your sources is actually telling the whole truth and not trying to destroy Israel and murder all the Jews....where could they have gotten such an idea in the last century? .......
> let us know.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have one hundred years to wait for you to figure this simple truth out.
> 
> Want to play that sources game again?
Click to expand...

Sure, post an article that does not call names and I will match it.

I await your response.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, isn't it obvious????
> 
> The anti Israel/anti Jews sites are full of murdering poison against Jews.  All incitement, no truths or half baked ones.
> 
> When you find that one of your sources is actually telling the whole truth and not trying to destroy Israel and murder all the Jews....where could they have gotten such an idea in the last century? .......
> let us know.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have one hundred years to wait for you to figure this simple truth out.
> 
> Want to play that sources game again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, post an article that does not call names and I will match it.
> 
> I await your response.
Click to expand...


Yo Tinmore, remember this?

Palestinian Leader Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah Movement Praises Har Adar Terrorist as ‘Martyr’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hebron Tour that Leftwing NGOs Don’t Want You to See | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Video of the Day | 20 Tevet 5778 – January 7, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.

So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.

From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.

The Bible of the Jews does not.

(full article online)

Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine Information Center is a front for an internationally recognized terror group. It is Hamas.  Too bad this little piece of information wasn't considered important for Greenwald.
> Last March, Facebook briefly shut down the Facebook page of the political party, Fatah, followed by millions, “because of an old photo posted of former leader Yasser Arafat holding a rifle.”Greenwald doesn't give the source for his quote. Do you want to know why? Because it was a lie spouted by Fatah itself!
> 
> Fatah's Facebook page publishes direct incitement to kill Israelis and Jews, as I've documented here and Palestinian Media Watch has literally hundreds of examples. An old photo of Arafat with a rifle is not considered offensive by PMW, by Israeli officials or by anyone. This, however, is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real journalist would know this. An anti-Israel propagandist like Greenwald would know this too - and purposefully hide that information from his readers.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald's fact-free criticism of Israeli policy towards incitement on social media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> You post one sour grapes article after another. Where do you find all of this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With intelligent, knowledgeable, caring, non lazy, resourceful, accomplished, well read people, who know many languages  and can read Arabic, Farsi and many other languages.
> 
> The absolute opposite of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that resourceful, why do you only post Israeli propaganda sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, isn't it obvious????
> 
> The anti Israel/anti Jews sites are full of murdering poison against Jews.  All incitement, no truths or half baked ones.
> 
> When you find that one of your sources is actually telling the whole truth and not trying to destroy Israel and murder all the Jews....where could they have gotten such an idea in the last century? .......
> let us know.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have one hundred years to wait for you to figure this simple truth out.
> 
> Want to play that sources game again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, post an article that does not call names and I will match it.
> 
> I await your response.
Click to expand...

"Hi, I'm Tinmore...It doesn't matter how many times Arabs lose a war to Jews; the land goes back to the Arabs.
In other words, I snort a lot of cocaine."


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Deuteronomy 17

If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.

Or Deuteronomy 13:

6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.




12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
Click to expand...

Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
Click to expand...


And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
Click to expand...

When there's prophecy and a Sanhedrin and someone is so full of ego that they try to start another religion.
A little bit of knowledge is your specialty.
You're welcome.


----------



## Indeependent

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?
Click to expand...

Relax and leave the Bible stuff to me.
Monty Python is not too big on context.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax and leave the Bible stuff to me.
> Monty Python is not too big on context.
Click to expand...

I know it, oh yes, how I know it.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax and leave the Bible stuff to me.
> Monty Python is not too big on context.
Click to expand...


Especially in this day in age. Jews kill non-Jews all the time, in the thousands.  They read their bible apparently.

"Between 8 July and 27 August, more than 2,100 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip, along with 66 Israeli soldiers and seven civilians in Israel.

The UN says the vast majority of Palestinian deaths are civilian. But figures from previous operations over the past six years in the densely populated Gaza Strip show it is not the first time civilians have paid a heavy price."
Gaza crisis: Toll of operations in Gaza


Just exposing your Zionist lies. If left to the likes of you lying pieces of crap, no one would know the truth.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax and leave the Bible stuff to me.
> Monty Python is not too big on context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially in this day in age. Jews kill non-Jews all the time, in the thousands.  They read their bible apparently.
> 
> "Between 8 July and 27 August, more than 2,100 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip, along with 66 Israeli soldiers and seven civilians in Israel.
> 
> The UN says the vast majority of Palestinian deaths are civilian. But figures from previous operations over the past six years in the densely populated Gaza Strip show it is not the first time civilians have paid a heavy price."
> Gaza crisis: Toll of operations in Gaza
> 
> 
> Just exposing your Zionist lies. If left to the likes of you lying pieces of crap, no one would know the truth.
Click to expand...



Were those Palestinian casualties in the Gaza War of 2014 killed because they belonged to the Muslim faith?  Apples and oranges.  (Oh yes, and the one Christian casualty.)


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot draw definitive conclusions on the nature of the texts from a single example, but I feel reasonably certain that my tentative conclusion concerning the descriptive / prescriptive difference between Biblical versus Koranic texts would hold up under scrutiny.
> At the very least it represents a fair point of exploration in reference to the scholarship.
> 
> So, the first question to ask is not the quantity of violence in the Bible or the New Testament versus the Koran, but the intent and nature of that violence.
> 
> From what I can tell, biased as I am, the Koran calls for the submission or murder of the infidel.
> 
> The Bible of the Jews does not.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Biblical Violence versus Koranic Violence  (Michael Lumish) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 17
> 
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> Or Deuteronomy 13:
> 
> 6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9 You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the Lord your God is giving you to live in 13 that troublemakers have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, “Let us go and worship other gods” (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. You must destroy it completely, both its people and its livestock. 16 You are to gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the Lord your God. That town is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt.
> Read more at Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, compare it with how many times it has actually happened in the Hebrew Bible, and for how long, with how many times Christians and Muslims have killed people for being infidels for the past 1700 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially Muslims, in this day and age.  Remember Daniel Pearl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax and leave the Bible stuff to me.
> Monty Python is not too big on context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially in this day in age. Jews kill non-Jews all the time, in the thousands.  They read their bible apparently.
> 
> "Between 8 July and 27 August, more than 2,100 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip, along with 66 Israeli soldiers and seven civilians in Israel.
> 
> The UN says the vast majority of Palestinian deaths are civilian. But figures from previous operations over the past six years in the densely populated Gaza Strip show it is not the first time civilians have paid a heavy price."
> Gaza crisis: Toll of operations in Gaza
> 
> 
> Just exposing your Zionist lies. If left to the likes of you lying pieces of crap, no one would know the truth.
Click to expand...

We kill in self defense?
Yes.

Muslims murder for the heck of it?
Yes.

Catholics spent 1,000 years committing murder in the absence of prophecy?
Yes.

Anything else?


----------



## montelatici

Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.


Show me the bodies, evidence, etc...


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the bodies, evidence, etc...
Click to expand...


You sound like a Holocaust denier. LOL


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the bodies, evidence, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a Holocaust denier. LOL
Click to expand...

So let’s apply some logic...
The impoverished Pallys have no lack of smart phones and make video productions for YouTube.
There are no videos, even by self-hating Jew Zionists?
You are using a Hitler technique and have lost all crudibilitee.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.



Self-defense is taking measures to eliminate the barrage of rockets launched by your Islamic terrorist heroes.

Why do you think acts of Islamic terrorism are an entitlement?


----------



## Indeependent

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews kill in self defense?  Killing thousands of women and children is terrorism, not self-defense. You people are a bunch of brainwashed creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-defense is taking measures to eliminate the barrage of rockets launched by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Why do you think acts of Islamic terrorism are an entitlement?
Click to expand...

Oh, come on!
We need some Nazi comic relief.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This morning, Jordanian Interior Minister Ghaleb Al-Zu'bi visited the Temple Mount.

No one tried to stop him. There were no protests. No threats of an uprising for this insult to the desecration of the holiest Jewish site.

(full article online)

Somehow, those intransigent Israelis let a Jordanian minister into the Temple Mount. No riots! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A _Guardian_ op-ed by Theophilos III, the Greek Orthodox Patriarch of Jerusalem, (“Christians are at risk of being driven out of the Holy Land”, Jan. 7th) is full of errors, lies and distortions:

(full article online)

5 lies in Guardian op-ed claiming ‘Christians being driven out of the holy land’.


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the last three Gaza wars, Israel released detailed statistics on the deaths, enumerating how many were civilian and how many terrorist, and its numbers of total killed tracked closely with the numbers provided by independent researchers (who typically undercounted the number of terrorists killed significantly.)

In addition, Israel would publish results of investigations in many specific examples of airstrikes describing exactly its intelligence, who was targeted and killed, and everything it did to ensure a minimum of civilian deaths and to adhere to international law.

In comparison, there is next to no transparency by British and US forces in their airstrike campaigns. The British insistence that they have no evidence they have killed a single civilian is risible:

(full article online)

Israel is shown to be far more transparent than the UK on civilian airstrike deaths ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

We Ancient Egyptians Could Have Warned You About Trying To Drive Jews Into The Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Hater Films Herself Defacing Product (A Crime) in Supermarket


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ From the region of Palestine to the world.....Exporting hatred for Jews.....]

Is 2017 The Year That European-Style Antisemitism Arrived In The US? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu calls on Abbas to condemn terror attack that killed Israeli man


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Netanyahu calls on Abbas to condemn terror attack that killed Israeli man


When is Nutandyahoo going to condemn Israel for all of the Palestinians it has killed?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu calls on Abbas to condemn terror attack that killed Israeli man
> 
> 
> 
> When is Nutandyahoo going to condemn Israel for all of the Palestinians it has killed?
Click to expand...

In self defense?  And most have been killed in self defense for the endless attacks since 1920.

NEVER

One should never say one is sorry for protecting one's people, one's country from murderous invaders conquerors, who have expressed endlessly that they wish to see you all dead.

NEVER


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.pmo.gov.il/English/MediaCenter/Events/Pages/event_nato090118.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the current century a huge outburst of anti-Semitism, part of which is directed against Israel, has developed. A number of documentaries have detailed many aspects of this anti-Semitism. They have contributed to a better understanding of who the perpetrators are, their motives and how they operate. This short overview presents the main ones.

(full article online)

An overview of documentaries on anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The big lie in the op-ed, by War on Want (WoW) director Asad Rehman, in response to Israel’s decision to ban leaders from 20 pro-BDS groups from entering the country, that Israel is an apartheid state, shouldn’t drown out the ‘smaller’ lies, which begin in the opening paragraph, when readers are told that Israel’s “blacklist…bans 20 charities and *human rights groups* from entering the country…”.

However the groups banned, such as WoW, are not “human rights” organisations in any real sense of the term, but rather highly politicized radical anti-Israel pressure groups.  Indeed, in 2016, the British government stopped funding WoW, a sponsor of ‘Israel Apartheid Week’ in the UK.  The decision was reached following revelations that a speaker at a WoW event legitimised the lie that Israelis were harvesting dead Palestinians’ organs. At another WoW event, radical professor Steven Salaita justified Palestinians terror attacks against Israelis.

(full article online)

Guardian provides platform for War on Want’s unbridled hate against the Jewish state


----------



## Sixties Fan

The part of Jerusalem that the Palestinians demand for their capital was under Arab control from 1948-1967. Jordan occupied the city and the West Bank for 19 years — and, curiously, the Palestinians never demanded an end to the “occupation” or the establishment of a Palestinian state with Jerusalem as its capital. These demands only emerged when Israel — that is Jews — took control over the area. Palestinians have never been able to explain the nearly two-decade gap in their supposed longing for self-determination in the land that they speciously claim has been theirs since time immemorial.

Before advocating a redivision of Jerusalem, proponents should read the history of that period. Israel made western Jerusalem its capital; meanwhile, Jordan occupied the eastern section but did not move its capital there. Jordan violated the 1949 Armistice Agreement by denying Israelis access to the Western Wall and to the Mount of Olives. Worse, the Jewish Quarter in the Old City was razed, 58 synagogues were destroyed or desecrated, and thousands of tombstones in the Mount of Olives cemetery were destroyed to pave a road and build fences and latrines in Jordanian army camps.

Under Jordanian rule, Israeli Muslims were also not permitted to visit their Holy Places in East Jerusalem. Meanwhile, “Israeli Christians were subjected to various restrictions during their seasonal pilgrimages to their holy places,” according to longtime mayor Teddy Kollek. “Only limited numbers were grudgingly permitted to briefly visit the Old City and Bethlehem at Christmas and Easter.”

Jordan also passed laws restricting the opening of new Christian schools, giving Jordan control over the appointment of teachers, and requiring the teaching of the Koran. In 1965, Christian institutions were forbidden to acquire any land or rights in or near Jerusalem. In 1966, Christian schools were compelled to close on Fridays instead of Sundays. Because of these repressive policies, many Christians emigrated from Jerusalem. Their numbers declined from 25,000 in 1949, to fewer than 13,000 in June 1967.

The discriminatory laws adopted by Jordan were abolished by Israel after the city was reunited in 1967.

Would Palestinian policies in Jerusalem be any different than those of the Jordanians? Based on Palestinian words and deeds, there is reason for concern.

(full article online)

Will Palestinians Protect Freedom of Religion and Holy Places in Jerusalem?


----------



## Sixties Fan

After attack, PM orders Samaria town connected to electric grid


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Netanyahu (Politely) Roasts Foreign Press


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The part of Jerusalem that the Palestinians demand for their capital was under Arab control from 1948-1967. Jordan occupied the city and the West Bank for 19 years — and, curiously, the Palestinians never demanded an end to the “occupation” or the establishment of a Palestinian state with Jerusalem as its capital. These demands only emerged when Israel — that is Jews — took control over the area. Palestinians have never been able to explain the nearly two-decade gap in their supposed longing for self-determination in the land that they speciously claim has been theirs since time immemorial.
> 
> Before advocating a redivision of Jerusalem, proponents should read the history of that period. Israel made western Jerusalem its capital; meanwhile, Jordan occupied the eastern section but did not move its capital there. Jordan violated the 1949 Armistice Agreement by denying Israelis access to the Western Wall and to the Mount of Olives. Worse, the Jewish Quarter in the Old City was razed, 58 synagogues were destroyed or desecrated, and thousands of tombstones in the Mount of Olives cemetery were destroyed to pave a road and build fences and latrines in Jordanian army camps.
> 
> Under Jordanian rule, Israeli Muslims were also not permitted to visit their Holy Places in East Jerusalem. Meanwhile, “Israeli Christians were subjected to various restrictions during their seasonal pilgrimages to their holy places,” according to longtime mayor Teddy Kollek. “Only limited numbers were grudgingly permitted to briefly visit the Old City and Bethlehem at Christmas and Easter.”
> 
> Jordan also passed laws restricting the opening of new Christian schools, giving Jordan control over the appointment of teachers, and requiring the teaching of the Koran. In 1965, Christian institutions were forbidden to acquire any land or rights in or near Jerusalem. In 1966, Christian schools were compelled to close on Fridays instead of Sundays. Because of these repressive policies, many Christians emigrated from Jerusalem. Their numbers declined from 25,000 in 1949, to fewer than 13,000 in June 1967.
> 
> The discriminatory laws adopted by Jordan were abolished by Israel after the city was reunited in 1967.
> 
> Would Palestinian policies in Jerusalem be any different than those of the Jordanians? Based on Palestinian words and deeds, there is reason for concern.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Will Palestinians Protect Freedom of Religion and Holy Places in Jerusalem?



In all of the Middle East, only Israel supports & Protects freedom of religion in holy places of all faiths.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's antisemitism in Arab media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNICEF and its NGO Working Group: The Campaign to Blacklist the IDF


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Shucks !!! There goes my budget    ]

According to a report published back in February 2016, Israel has a significantly lower profile internationally than other countries of comparable size.

Data presented by Hanan Goder-Goldberger, the Foreign Ministry workers’ union chairman, found that countries that suffer none of the international condemnation faced by Israel invest more than we do in their foreign corps.

The Czech Republic, which is of comparable size and has a per capita GDP similar to Israel’s, had in 2006 123 missions abroad, 20 more than Israel. Greece and Norway also have more representatives.

Israel’s detractors are also better represented abroad.

Iran had 142 missions, Turkey had 233 delegations, and even the Palestinian Authority – which subsists primarily from handouts – had about the same international presence in 2016 as Israel does, with 101 missions.

(full article online)

http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/Winning-the-war-534731


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA: CBS Fake News Segment Conflates Israels Security Barrier With Infamous Berlin Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan

The main purpose is for freight, not people. The trains should reduce truck traffic that is going today from the port at Haifa to Jordan.

And beyond.

Buried in this Al-Monitor story about the proposed railway as a possible competitor to the Suez Canal we learn:
 In the interview [with Arabic newspaper Elaph], Katz explained that the railway will cut freight expenses from Europe to the Gulf countries and indicated that 25% of Turkey’s exports to the Gulf travel through Haifa’s port and pass through Jordan.That's probably a fair amount of goods that already go to Gulf states through Haifa. I imagine that many products from Europe also reach the Gulf through Haifa.

Part of the honor/shame dynamic is that one is shamed only if what he did is known. Arabs don't mind benefiting from Israel - as long as no one knows.

(full article online)

Many goods are shipped to Arab states via Haifa, today ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blincoe, author of _"Bethlehem: Biography of a Town,"_ fancies himself an Bethlehem expert — "facts about Bethlehem a speciality" he boasts on Twitter, and in _Christianity Today_ he presumptuously called himself Bethlehem's "biographer"  — but in reality facts about Bethlehem are the author's undoing. 

*Bethlehem's Water for Jerusalem?*

 In the original version of the interview, the self-proclaimed Bethlehem expert had told Simon Warrall, curator of _National Geographic_'s "Book Talk":

The reason Israel has been so interested in Bethlehem is the same reason everyone's always been interested in it: It's still the source of water for Jerusalem. There's a pumping station to supply water to Jerusalem, and settlements have grown up around it. The first Israeli settlement in Bethlehem was built in 1967. Now there are 22 surrounding the town.

When asked about the claim that Jerusalem's water comes from Bethlehem, Prof. Haim Gvirtzman, a water expert at the Institute of Earth Sciences at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, responded that the information is 2000 years out of date. During the Second Temple period, Jerusalemites did draw water from Bethlehem (as Blincoe told _National Geographic_), but that is certainly not the case today. While around six springs in the Bethlehem area provide a half million cubic meters of water per year (a negligible amount in comparison to Jerusalem's needs), that water is used in the area of Bethlehem and surrounding Palestinian towns. None is pumped to Jerusalem.

(full article online)

CAMERA: Novelist Nicholas Blincoe's Bethlehem Fiction in National Geographic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ryanair drops Israel-only baggage fees after backlash


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a previous chain of correspondence in which I addressed Stephen Twigg, the Chair of the International Development Committee, (IDC) I identified the misuse of British aid funds, and also gave evidence that the Department for International Development (DfID) – who undoubtedly have done much good, yet when it comes to Palestinian terrorism, have deliberately misled the public and parliament.

Getting a response from Twigg was like pulling teeth. After I had rebuffed his absurd and immoral idea that concerning an inquiry the DfID will investigate itself, Twigg reluctantly stated: “I suggest you allow us some time to do that on the issue you have raised – among our other responsibilities – and I will keep you informed as I have undertaken to do.”

Not, “The notion that our nation is rewarding those who tried to murder you (a British citizen), is so abhorrent to us, that rest assured, I am making this of the utmost priority.”

No. Not that.

But he did compliment me on my “extraordinary bravery in speaking so openly” about “my experience.” And on behalf of the IDC expressed “every sympathy.”

(full article online)

Not So “Great” Britain


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In a previous chain of correspondence in which I addressed Stephen Twigg, the Chair of the International Development Committee, (IDC) I identified the misuse of British aid funds, and also gave evidence that the Department for International Development (DfID) – who undoubtedly have done much good, yet when it comes to Palestinian terrorism, have deliberately misled the public and parliament.
> 
> Getting a response from Twigg was like pulling teeth. After I had rebuffed his absurd and immoral idea that concerning an inquiry the DfID will investigate itself, Twigg reluctantly stated: “I suggest you allow us some time to do that on the issue you have raised – among our other responsibilities – and I will keep you informed as I have undertaken to do.”
> 
> Not, “The notion that our nation is rewarding those who tried to murder you (a British citizen), is so abhorrent to us, that rest assured, I am making this of the utmost priority.”
> 
> No. Not that.
> 
> But he did compliment me on my “extraordinary bravery in speaking so openly” about “my experience.” And on behalf of the IDC expressed “every sympathy.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not So “Great” Britain


Why do you always post Israeli propaganda sites?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a previous chain of correspondence in which I addressed Stephen Twigg, the Chair of the International Development Committee, (IDC) I identified the misuse of British aid funds, and also gave evidence that the Department for International Development (DfID) – who undoubtedly have done much good, yet when it comes to Palestinian terrorism, have deliberately misled the public and parliament.
> 
> Getting a response from Twigg was like pulling teeth. After I had rebuffed his absurd and immoral idea that concerning an inquiry the DfID will investigate itself, Twigg reluctantly stated: “I suggest you allow us some time to do that on the issue you have raised – among our other responsibilities – and I will keep you informed as I have undertaken to do.”
> 
> Not, “The notion that our nation is rewarding those who tried to murder you (a British citizen), is so abhorrent to us, that rest assured, I am making this of the utmost priority.”
> 
> No. Not that.
> 
> But he did compliment me on my “extraordinary bravery in speaking so openly” about “my experience.” And on behalf of the IDC expressed “every sympathy.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not So “Great” Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always post Israeli propaganda sites?
Click to expand...

Why don't you research what those sites say, or anything else to do with the conflict?

Laziness is no excuse.
Jew hatred is no excuse.
Being illogical is no excuse.

When you do find an error on anything being reported, give me a call


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Lords, Iraq is a member of the UNHRC, along with Saudi Arabia, China and Venezuela, to mention just a few of them. When Iraq campaigned for membership of the UNHRC they cited in support the happy condition of the Christian minority. In China, 1.3 billion people are denied freedom of speech, assembly and religion. Tibetans are occupied and tortured. In Russia, dissidents are harassed, arrested and assassinated. Crimea is annexed and Ukraine bombarded. In Saudi Arabia beheadings are at an all-time high. They bomb Yemeni civilians.

The response of the UNHRC is largely silence and the welcoming as members of those atrocious states. Only one country is permanently on the agenda of the UNHRC and that is Israel, targeted by the Arab members in an effort to deflect attention from themselves.

Earlier this year our Government, thankfully, became a torch-bearer for the truth. The British mission blasted the UN body as biased and overly focused on Israel. The UNHRC has breath-taking double standards and is outrageously biased against the only country in the Middle East whose Christian population has grown, namely Israel.

It is time to call out the hypocrisy of the UNHRC, as a preliminary to safeguarding the religious minorities of Iraq and the wider Middle East. Will the Minister ensure that the UK’s place on the UNHRC is, has been, as it was in the past and I hope will be in the future, to tell the truth and defend the persecuted?

(full article and video online)

Baroness Deech blasts the UNHRC in the British House of Lords - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 21-Jan-18: Friday's terror and the lens of history


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet Amnesty's pretense of a moral stand to drop the Jewish event because of the political stances of some of the organizers  proves that, in retrospect, Amnesty's hosting of the previous events is not just in the position of a disinterested host renting out a space but of an organization that will only host events and speakers that are completely consistent with its own position.

Amnesty's justification of the ban says this explicitly: “A wide range of organisations hold their events at our London office, but we reserve the right to withhold permission for our building to be used by organisations whose work runs directly counter to our own."

Meaning that this banning of the Jewish group has proven that Amnesty International really is antisemitic. Not because the group is Jewish, but because Amnesty has hosted antisemites without any qualms of their work being in the least bit counter to Amnesty's own positions.

And, it should be recalled, Amnesty members voted against a resolution condemning antisemitism. Amnesty has praised a group that posts literal antisemitic photos and supports violence against Jews. Amnesty has sponsored talks by Palestinians who promote a blood libel against Jews. Amnesty has done other things to indicate that they have a problem with Jews.

(full article online)

Amnesty UK, which has hosted antisemites, refuses to host Jewish group ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

700,000 Sign UWI’s ‘Jerusalem Declaration’ Supporting Eternal, Undivided Israeli Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Hillel Neuer isn’t a settler, and this debate wasn’t about settlements. It was about the UN, which has been disproportionately targeting Israel for critique. Unbelievably, in the last two years more UN resolutions have passed against Israel than those focused on Syria, North Korea and Iran combined. Criticising Israel – like criticising any government – is legitimate. Singling out Israel for criticism, while totally ignoring the world’s worst theocracies and dictatorships stinks of a pathology. Why focus on the world’s only Jewish state? Have Amnesty ever barred pro-Iranian or pro-Saudi individuals form their premises?

Amnesty UK could have allowed this debate to continue without supporting either side. Instead, they chose to boycott a human being for his views.

(full article online)

Human rights are universal, Amnesty. Even Jewish rights


----------



## Sixties Fan

Islam and Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty Silences Human Rights, Extends Hate Campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some recent items of interest in Muslim and Israeli media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Classic case of Palestinian Mentality.


Palestinians have spent decades battling Israel. Now they’re battling each other.


----------



## rylah

MK Oren: "We will examine whether the Tamimi family is real"
Oren, who headed the sub-committee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee: "There were cases when a child was cast with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a cast in his left hand.
`

A subcommittee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee examined whether the Tamimi family is a real family that sends its children to provocations against IDF soldiers, or it is a propaganda campaign in which children are recruited to defame the IDF. Deputy Minister Michael Oren (all of us) told Maariv yesterday.

"When I headed the subcommittee, about two years ago, there was a very instructive discussion, with the participation of representatives from the Shin Bet, the Military Police, the IDF and outside bodies. We discovered that apparently not all the children who appear as children of the Tamimi family are indeed members of the family, "said Oren," we did not reach an unequivocal conclusion, and there is still a big question mark on the matter. "

"The suspicion arose because every week there was a provocation in front of the cameras, and sometimes a 12-year-old boy was sent with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a plaster cast in his left hand. At least some of them as family members, a whole industry of propaganda. "

According to Oren, the children were chosen according to their appearance: "Europeans, freckles, redheads, dressed in American garb and baseball caps inverted, had a whole campaign with tank tops with pictures of the children and posters - which raises the suspicion that this is a well-orchestrated campaign, Who raised the question of the credibility of the family and whether it is really a 'real family' or that it is recruiting Palestinian children for a fee to present in Pallywood, a Palestinian video industry designed for propaganda purposes. "


----------



## MJB12741

rylah said:


> MK Oren: "We will examine whether the Tamimi family is real"
> Oren, who headed the sub-committee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee: "There were cases when a child was cast with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a cast in his left hand.
> `
> 
> A subcommittee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee examined whether the Tamimi family is a real family that sends its children to provocations against IDF soldiers, or it is a propaganda campaign in which children are recruited to defame the IDF. Deputy Minister Michael Oren (all of us) told Maariv yesterday.
> 
> "When I headed the subcommittee, about two years ago, there was a very instructive discussion, with the participation of representatives from the Shin Bet, the Military Police, the IDF and outside bodies. We discovered that apparently not all the children who appear as children of the Tamimi family are indeed members of the family, "said Oren," we did not reach an unequivocal conclusion, and there is still a big question mark on the matter. "
> 
> "The suspicion arose because every week there was a provocation in front of the cameras, and sometimes a 12-year-old boy was sent with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a plaster cast in his left hand. At least some of them as family members, a whole industry of propaganda. "
> 
> According to Oren, the children were chosen according to their appearance: "Europeans, freckles, redheads, dressed in American garb and baseball caps inverted, had a whole campaign with tank tops with pictures of the children and posters - which raises the suspicion that this is a well-orchestrated campaign, Who raised the question of the credibility of the family and whether it is really a 'real family' or that it is recruiting Palestinian children for a fee to present in Pallywood, a Palestinian video industry designed for propaganda purposes. "



Typical Pallywood.  My all time favorite was the funeral shown on national TV years ago.   When the Pali's discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- including the dead man.  Heh Heh!


----------



## rylah

MJB12741 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MK Oren: "We will examine whether the Tamimi family is real"
> Oren, who headed the sub-committee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee: "There were cases when a child was cast with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a cast in his left hand.
> `
> 
> A subcommittee of the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee examined whether the Tamimi family is a real family that sends its children to provocations against IDF soldiers, or it is a propaganda campaign in which children are recruited to defame the IDF. Deputy Minister Michael Oren (all of us) told Maariv yesterday.
> 
> "When I headed the subcommittee, about two years ago, there was a very instructive discussion, with the participation of representatives from the Shin Bet, the Military Police, the IDF and outside bodies. We discovered that apparently not all the children who appear as children of the Tamimi family are indeed members of the family, "said Oren," we did not reach an unequivocal conclusion, and there is still a big question mark on the matter. "
> 
> "The suspicion arose because every week there was a provocation in front of the cameras, and sometimes a 12-year-old boy was sent with a cast in his right hand, and the next day the same boy appeared with a plaster cast in his left hand. At least some of them as family members, a whole industry of propaganda. "
> 
> According to Oren, the children were chosen according to their appearance: "Europeans, freckles, redheads, dressed in American garb and baseball caps inverted, had a whole campaign with tank tops with pictures of the children and posters - which raises the suspicion that this is a well-orchestrated campaign, Who raised the question of the credibility of the family and whether it is really a 'real family' or that it is recruiting Palestinian children for a fee to present in Pallywood, a Palestinian video industry designed for propaganda purposes. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Pallywood.  My all time favorite was the funeral shown on national TV years ago.   When the Pali's discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- including the dead man.  Heh Heh!
Click to expand...


Does the Tamimi family income come anywhere else beside Turkey and UNRWA?
I think we will find many interesting details about them, Arafat and the Swiss accounts...

Meanwhile Israel is taking time, and the Tamimis in Nabi Salih begin to realize that they are slowly turning into propaganda assets of a field they don't belong to. When Putin is on Your border one can learn some Judo tricks...


----------



## Sixties Fan

The politically incorrect reality is that when it comes to the Jewish people, Europe has not evolved much since 1945. The Holocaust made it impossible for polite European democracies to openly associate with antisemitism and discrimination of Jewish citizens. However, antisemitism that was labeled “The Longest Hatred” by the late renowned Israeli scholar Robert Wistrich, refused to die in Europe’s heart. Instead, much of post-colonial Europe continued to embrace Jew-hatred in the name of anti-Zionism and “human rights”.

Even the leftist Israeli novelist Amos Oz noted: “Out there, in the world, all the walls were covered with graffiti: ‘Yids, go back to Palestine,’ so we came back to Palestine, and now the world at large [sic] shouts at us: ‘Yids, get out of Palestine.'”

(full article online)

Europe's "Human Rights" Persecution of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

17-year old Ethiopian girl wins Israel's X-Factor ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.

"This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."

The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
Australia
Malta
Iceland
New Zealand
Canada
Poland
Monaco
Israel
USA
South Korea

The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.

(full article online)

Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
Click to expand...

Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.

Then there is this.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Then there is this.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes. You have posted that before. It appears to be another Pallywood Production Studios clip, edited for the benefit of those like you. Where is the footage that shows what was taking place before the recording was edited down to your cut and paste?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Then there is this.
Click to expand...



Just for the sake of argument, let's say you are right (which you're not).  Still, why only Israel?  Why not Afghanistan, where girls are shot for going to school, or Saudi Arabia, where women cannot go anywhere without a male escort, or India, where girls are gang-raped?  The fact that ONLY Israel is singled out in the whole world shows anti-Semitism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
Click to expand...


Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.

Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The stupidity of Wimborne-Idrissi*

Wimborne-Idrissi pushes one stupid idea after another. The more I see her in action, the more I realise we are not dealing with the brightest bulb in the box. This is her answer to the first question about whether questioning Israel’s right to exist is antisemitic:

‘It is not, because Israel is not a person, you can only be racist against an individual‘

This comment is foolishness on steroids. She falls into this trap because she is ideologically desperate for antisemitism to be seen just like any other racism. It also clearly shows that Wimborne-Idrissi doesn’t have the first clue about antisemitism at all. How about these:


The Holocaust never happened
Rothschild bank should be destroyed because it controls the economy
Mossad did 9/11 and Charlie Hebdo and runs America
Israel steals babies organs and sells them to buy weapons to kill more Palestinian children
Palestinian babies are taken by Israel to make Matzoh
These all fail Wimborne-Idrissi’s racism test because they are not against an individual, yet they are all clearly antisemitic. The very essence of antisemitism (and why it differs so much from other racisms) is the ideal of a global power unit, fed by the deviant nature of the Jew, that controls the world from the shadows. The enemy of the antisemite is NOT AN INDIVIDUAL, but the Global Jew. It is entirely logical that in the eyes of the antisemite, Israel represents the ‘Elders’. This is how Hitler saw it (take note Ken Livingstone):

“They have no thought of building up a Jewish State in Palestine, so that they might perhaps inhabit it, but they only want a central organization of their international world cheating, endowed with prerogatives, withdrawn from the seizure of others: a refuge for convicted rascals and a high school for future rogues.” – Mein Kampf.

So according to Wimborne-Idrissi, the dislike that Hitler had for the Zionist enterprise, simply cannot be classed as antisemitic, because it is not directed towards an individual. Yes, she really is that stupid.

It is very simple:

If the comments above are antisemitic, and the person who promotes them rejects Israel’s right to exist because of the imagined nature of that state, then how is that rejection not antisemitism?

(full article online)

The BBC promote Soviet style antisemitism on 'Big Questions'


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The conflict disappears*

Coldicott didn’t mention Arab violence at all. In the 1948 conflict, he failed to state that the Arabs had rejected partition. He didn’t tell anyone that Arab violence broke out a day later. Forgot to mention that the neighbouring states declared war, promising that when the British left, the Jews will be swept into the sea. He didn’t mention that in May 1948, those nations invaded.

For the short period of time I was allowed the microphone, I brought up the irregular forces that had begun to enter British Palestine from Syria and Lebanon in January 1948. Forces that extracted a high price from Jewish attempts to reach Jewish towns and break Arab blockades. Tim shook his head, as if I was the problem.

(full article online)

ICAHD bring antisemitism into the Church. The story of the 'sick' Israelis


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
Click to expand...

Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
Click to expand...

Number of Jews in Gaza?
Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Woman safety is one of the best ways to gauge a country's long term wealth growth potential, with a correlation of 92% between historic wealth growth and woman safety levels," the report says.
> 
> "This means that wealth growth is boosted by strong levels of woman safety in a country."
> 
> The 10 safest countries for women in 2017 were:
> Australia
> Malta
> Iceland
> New Zealand
> Canada
> Poland
> Monaco
> Israel
> USA
> South Korea
> 
> The rankings are based on the percentage of each country's female population that has been a victim of a serious crimes over the past year.Israel is safer than the US - and Western European countries - for women.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Sorry, anti-Israel women's studies professors: Israel is safer for women than the US and most of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
Click to expand...

There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"

Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but last year the U.N. singled out Israel as the ONLY country in the whole world that abuses women!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Fool.

You know what I meant.

Jews who LIVE in Gaza.

Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.

All Fools like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they were thinking about the number of women who have had their homes bombed or bulldozed. Or how many who have had their husbands arrested or sons killed. along with other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
Click to expand...

There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
Click to expand...

Fool !!!

There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.

They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.

FOOL !!!!

PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".

You really are a FOOL.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
Click to expand...

Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
Click to expand...

FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.

You are telling us NON History.

Try history for a change.

FOOL


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
Click to expand...

Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
Click to expand...

The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.

As a "Christian" you do know that .

Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.

When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.

You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.

You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!


FOOL


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
Click to expand...

So many Israeli talking points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...

Time for you to go to church and pray to Jesus to return your brain to where it was before you fell and hit it.

Good luck


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
Click to expand...


Mr. Tinmore makes it perfectly clear that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ A possible explanation as to why the Israeli-Arab conflict is ongoing ]

On Islamic monotheism


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Apartheid?" poster - Israeli pop star Stephane Legar ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ We need a Billion Husseins ]

Meet my new friend Hussein


----------



## Linkiloo

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool !!!
> 
> There have not been any Jews living in Gaza since 1920 after the first Arab riots on Jews, when the British "saved" the Jews from being attacked.
> 
> They were never allowed to return to their homes and lands until AFTER 1967, when the Arabs tried to get more land which belonged to the Jews and Israel.
> 
> FOOL !!!!
> 
> PS:  Jewish People always lived in Gaza since the Philistines (not related to the Palestinian Arabs ) were defeated by King David.  Until 1920 when England had them expelled "for their own good".
> 
> You really are a FOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore makes it perfectly clear that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
Click to expand...

I dunno about his claim. See his pic


----------



## Linkiloo

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, perhaps you would like to lecture your fellow lslamics in every Islamist majority nation regarding their treatment of non-islamics.
> 
> Indeed, tell us about the treatment of non-islamics in places such as your islamic paradise of Gaza'istan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel. Christians are better off under Hamas than under Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of Jews in Gaza?
> Number of Christians wanting to go live in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Jews in Gaza all of the time. Some ISM members are Jews. There were Jews on the Free Gaza boats. Rabbis have visited there. Code Pink has been there several times. The convoys had Jews. Amira Hass used to live there but Israel will not allow her to go back. When Norman Finkelstein was in a delegation to Gaza he looked around and said jokingly: "Is anyone here not a Jew?"
> 
> Number of Jews attacked? -* 0*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool.
> 
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Jews who LIVE in Gaza.
> 
> Don't worry, the moment those Jews who want to "Free Palestine" are of no more use to Hamas and others, they will be done with, just as that Italian who came to Gaza and was killed by one of the terror groups.
> 
> All Fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been no Jews living in Gaza since Israel attacked Palestine in 1948.
Click to expand...

The same should apply then to Palestinians living in Israel. Fair is fair.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linkiloo said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, the attack on Palestine began before 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore makes it perfectly clear that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno about his claim. See his pic
Click to expand...

His picture means nothing.  Could be from stock.


----------



## Linkiloo

Sixties Fan said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOOL, when are you going to stop with your discredited beliefs.
> 
> You are telling us NON History.
> 
> Try history for a change.
> 
> FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore makes it perfectly clear that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno about his claim. See his pic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His picture means nothing.  Could be from stock.
Click to expand...

Could but is that a pic _you'd_ choose from stock and why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linkiloo said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at real history. (Not that bullshit Israeli crap.) The Zionists went to Palestine to shove the natives aside and pig the place for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews ARE, and always have been the indigenous NATIVE people of the Land of Israel.
> 
> As a "Christian" you do know that .
> 
> Because if the Jews are not the Indigenous people of the Land, than neither was Jesus, and there is no Christianity for you to follow.
> 
> When you can stop being hateful towards Jesus' own people, THE JEWISH PEOPLE, then.......you will find yourself and stop wanting to give Jesus' land to his enemies, who want to see all of his people dead.
> 
> You do not love Arabs, or Muslims or even any other Christians.
> 
> You simply HATE  JEWS  !!!!
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore makes it perfectly clear that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno about his claim. See his pic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His picture means nothing.  Could be from stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could but is that a pic _you'd_ choose from stock and why?
Click to expand...

Is there a point to this?  Can you not tell why it was chosen?


----------



## Hollie

Abbas Zaki, Fatah Central Committee: Now the Knife Revolution Is Over, Israel Spreads Corruption, Wreaks Destruction





The “knife revolution”. That’s the colloquial term used by the Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians” to describe attacks on Israeli citizens promoted and endorsed by the various Islamic terrorist welfare recipients. 

Lovely people those Islamics with a lovely “religion”.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Israel's MFA in February, 2016:

 President of Israel Reuven Rivlin (9 February 2016) addressed a ceremony at the President's Residence marking the appointment of seven new Qadis - judges in the Muslim religious (Shariah) courts in Israel. The event was attended by Justice Minsiter Ayelet Shaked MK, as well as the President of the Shariah Court of Appeal Qadi Daoud Zini, and saw the appointment of two Shariah Court of Appeal judges, and five who will serve in the regional Shariah Courts.

(full article online)

"Apartheid?" poster - Israel's Muslim Sharia courts ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC silence on Gaza smuggling continues


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/multimed...a-message-to-the-terrorists-video/2018/02/06/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colonel Kemp: Those that deny Israel’s right to exist are modern-day Nazis


----------



## Sixties Fan

I'm not Jewish but whatever I talk about I receive antisemitic abuse


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.

Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.

(full article online)

Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history





Sixties Fan said:


> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.



I have been telling Rocco that for years but he keeps claiming otherwise.



Sixties Fan said:


> as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders.


So then, why does every map of Israel use those fake borders?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of Palestinians jam Gaza border, temporarily opened by Egypt


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling Rocco that for years but he keeps claiming otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why does every map of Israel use those fake borders?
Click to expand...


Some maps of Israel show the entire Land of Israel, or Eretz Yisrael, from the Med. Sea to the Jordan River.  I like those maps better.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling Rocco that for years but he keeps claiming otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why does every map of Israel use those fake borders?
Click to expand...


There is nothing fake about the territorial integrity of the land area and sovereignty established by Israel. 

Grab your Koran and an AK-47. Attempt to crash those "fake borders". Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling Rocco that for years but he keeps claiming otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why does every map of Israel use those fake borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing fake about the territorial integrity of the land area and sovereignty established by Israel.
> 
> Grab your Koran and an AK-47. Attempt to crash those "fake borders". Let us know how that turns out.
Click to expand...

Typical dance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Like all the BBC’s numerous reports, this ‘backgrounder’ too failed to note the inclusion of Jerusalem in the territory assigned by the League of Nations to the creation of a Jewish homeland. The belligerent British-backed Jordanian invasion and subsequent ethnic cleansing of Jews from districts including the Old City in 1948, together with the destruction of synagogues and cemeteries, was completely ignored, as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders. Israel’s warning to Jordan not to participate in the Six Day War was also eliminated from all the BBC’s accounts of events.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Reviewing the BBC’s presentation of Jerusalem history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see, Knell’s ‘backgrounder’ made no mention whatsoever of Jordan’s nineteen-year occupation of parts of Jerusalem and the fact that the later Jordanian annexation was unrecognised by the international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling Rocco that for years but he keeps claiming otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> as was the fact that the 1949 Armistice Agreement between Israel and Jordan specifically stated that the ceasefire lines were not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why does every map of Israel use those fake borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing fake about the territorial integrity of the land area and sovereignty established by Israel.
> 
> Grab your Koran and an AK-47. Attempt to crash those "fake borders". Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical dance.
Click to expand...


Another of the pointless cut and paste cartoons you dump into threads when you're too befuddled to respond with a coherent comment.


----------



## Hollie

All right. Contain your laughter, infidels. 

The indispensable Memri has an article profiling another of the Death Cult Brigades that pop up in the alternate reality that is the Arab-Moslem psyche. The article is a good read while being a look into the gaping maw of the diseased Arab-Moslem mindset. Its replete with the expected pronouncements of arab-Islamist supremacy and pompous claims to victory over the reviled Jews. Its just funny when all of this stereotypical bluster comes from silly misfits in ski masks. 


Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades Establish 'Yasser Arafat' Military Base In Gaza, Announces: No One Will Take the Weapons Of Resistance From Us, Fatah Is True To The Path Of Armed Struggle

February 8, 2018
Special Dispatch
 No.
7322
*Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades Establish 'Yasser Arafat' Military Base In Gaza, Announces: No One Will Take the Weapons Of Resistance From Us, Fatah Is True To The Path Of Armed Struggle*

_On December 2, 2017, a faction named after "the martyr Nidal Al-'Amoudi"[1] within the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades announced the establishment of "The Martyr Yasser Arafat Base, the first Fatah movement military base in the Gaza Strip." According to the announcement, the base is intended for the training of fighters for the continuation "of the armed struggle."[2]_ 

_This faction of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades views itself as part of the Fatah movement in Gaza; however, it does not accept Fatah's current leadership, headed by Mahmoud 'Abbas, and instead supports his political rival_ _Muhammad Dahlan.[3] It is possible that the establishment of this military base was intended to strengthen the military might and status of Muhammad Dahlan's supporters in the Gaza Strip._


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
Click to expand...


It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.

I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
Click to expand...

You are ducking the question.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
Click to expand...

You are lazy as you continue to not care to do any research on the issue you are bringing up.

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
Click to expand...


I don't know about factory owners or real-estate developers.  They aren't visible to the naked eye.  But I knew Arab doctors and nurses treated my grandmother in Haifa, because of their names and the way they dress.  And I saw farmers herding sheep on the West Bank, and knew they were Arabs because of the way they dress.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
Click to expand...


Where are the Jewish factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc. in your Islamist paradise of Gaza’istan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the Jewish factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc. in your Islamist paradise of Gaza’istan?
Click to expand...

Is deflection part of your hasbara training?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apartheid?" poster - Muslim woman first responder for United Hatzalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So, where are the factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you've never been to Israel because you'd see many Arab doctors, nurses, University students, etc.  Israel proper is more industrialized.  There are more Arab farmers in the West Bank.
> 
> I think what's unique about the picture is that the woman is volunteering for a Jewish organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ducking the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the Jewish factory owners, farmers, real estate developers, etc. in your Islamist paradise of Gaza’istan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection part of your hasbara training?
Click to expand...


I’m just a bit amused that you’re unable to defend a single one of your statements.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[What next ?    ]

New York Times Accuses Jews of Stealing Folkdances From Palestinian Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Apartheid?" poster - Israel Arab Muslim female police officer ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Facebook page of Columbia University Professor of Iranian Studies and Comparative Literature Hamid Dabashi:

 "The Woman’s March has now emerged as a major movement in the US and of course the Zionists have deeply infiltrated it the way they infiltrated the Civil Rights Movement of the 1960s and sought to twist it to the advantage of Israel —"




I once posted a full page ad by the Black Americans to Support Israel Committee, which was signed by hundreds of prominent African-Americans in support of Israel from Hank Aaron to Andrew Young.

According to Dabashi, they were all duped by Zionists. Which means that Dabashi doesn't think that African Americans are smart enough to think for themselves.

Yes, that is racism.

" Scarlet Johansson is a violent Zionist deeply committed to the systemic theft of Palestine and the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians from their homeland— she appears on commercials selling Israeli products made on the stolen and occupied Palestinians lands — her appearance on Women’s March rallies deeply compromises the moral authority of the movement —"
---
 "Scarlet Johansson is a violent Zionist"?

Hate to break it to you, Hamid, but movies aren't real life.

(full article online)

Irony alert: Columbia professor says women's movement being hijacked by Zionists -and  urges Ahed Tamimi posters at every event ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Under a system set up after Israel's 2014 counterrorism Operation Protective Edge, reconstruction materials are delivered to Gaza through an Israeli-controlled border crossing. The Palestinian Authority coordinates the projects, Israeli security officials approve the entry of materials and the UN monitors the deliveries to make sure they are not diverted by militants.

Over the years, Al-Emadi said he has developed a cordial relationship with the Israeli Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT), Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai.

"You can say it's good," he told _AP_, stressing the motives were pragmatic. "To help the people of Gaza, this is our only target and aim," he said.

His comments on Israel are interesting, given that Qatar and Israel have no formal diplomatic relations.

(full article online)

Qatari official: Without Israel's help, nothing happens in Gaza


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> "Apartheid?" poster - Israel Arab Muslim female police officer ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Yes but what about this Gaza concentration camp?






Sixties Fan said:


> "Apartheid?" poster - Israel Arab Muslim female police officer ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This video of Arab citizens of Israel applauding and hugging Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is extremely telling. While the mass media tries to portray Israel as an “apartheid” country, where Arab/Muslim citizens are discriminated against, and worse, the reality of Israel is very, very different.

As Netanyahu says in this video:

“We are partners in taking care of all Israeli citizens. Working to ensure that Israel is safe, secure and unified for the benefit of all Israeli citizens. With G-d’s help and with our help”

(full article and video online)

The day Arab citizens got up to applaud and hug Bibi Netanyahu


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> This video of Arab citizens of Israel applauding and hugging Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is extremely telling. While the mass media tries to portray Israel as an “apartheid” country, where Arab/Muslim citizens are discriminated against, and worse, the reality of Israel is very, very different.
> 
> As Netanyahu says in this video:
> 
> “We are partners in taking care of all Israeli citizens. Working to ensure that Israel is safe, secure and unified for the benefit of all Israeli citizens. With G-d’s help and with our help”
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> The day Arab citizens got up to applaud and hug Bibi Netanyahu



Good points.  Let us consider how many Palestinian/Israeli citizens have opted to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*1818: More Jews in Jerusalem than any other group*

From "Travels Along the Mediterranean and Parts Adjacent: In Company with the Earl of Belmore, During the Years 1816-17-18: Extending as Far as the Second Cataract of the Nile, Jerusalem, Damascus, Balbec, &c. ..." by Robert Richardson, 1822, p. 256:





1818: More Jews in Jerusalem than any other group ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harry's Place » Call for “Unified military effort by Islamic world to remove Zionist occupation” at UCL


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/02/09/report-unicef-gives-aid-money-to-anti-israel-organizations/


----------



## Sixties Fan

As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial. 

However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





“The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.

The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]

The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.

The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.

(full article online)

How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state


----------



## Sixties Fan

A meeting at the 'Palestinian office of employment' takes an unexpected turn....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state





Sixties Fan said:


> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.


This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.

However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
Click to expand...


Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate. 

Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood. 

The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.

No territory was allotted to Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
Click to expand...


Mullah Tinmore needs to understand that nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. No allocation was needed. 

While you will insist that your invented Islamist paradise aka your imagined “country of Pally’land” was real and extant at the time, only you are responsible for the delusions you cling to. 

You Islamics have only yourselves to blame for your failures and ineptitudes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mullah Tinmore needs to understand that nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. No allocation was needed.
> 
> While you will insist that your invented Islamist paradise aka your imagined “country of Pally’land” was real and extant at the time, only you are responsible for the delusions you cling to.
> 
> You Islamics have only yourselves to blame for your failures and ineptitudes.
Click to expand...

Israel claimed a state on land it did not have.

Actually Israel did no claim to have any land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mullah Tinmore needs to understand that nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. No allocation was needed.
> 
> While you will insist that your invented Islamist paradise aka your imagined “country of Pally’land” was real and extant at the time, only you are responsible for the delusions you cling to.
> 
> You Islamics have only yourselves to blame for your failures and ineptitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel claimed a state on land it did not have.
> 
> Actually Israel did no claim to have any land.
Click to expand...


Neither did the islamic squatters. 

Nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. You don’t understand that the intent of the Mandate was establishment of the Jewish National Home. 

It was Arab-Moslem ignorance and intransigence that prevented them from establishing statehood. 

You whine and moan and pollute every thread with your rabid Jew hatreds and invented versions of history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is well known the Arab nations rejected the Partition Plan en masse and even threatened to use force to oppose it. The recommendation hence became a non-starter and its various clauses immaterial.
> 
> However, the BBC’s distortion of the Partition Plan is not limited to Jerusalem. In a multi-part backgrounder titled “A History of Conflict” (which appears to have been available online for around a decade) readers of the entry for 1948 – headed “Establishment of Israel” – find the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The State of Israel, the first Jewish state for nearly 2,000 years, was proclaimed at 1600 on 14 May 1948 in Tel Aviv. The declaration came into effect the following day as the last British troops withdrew. Palestinians remember 15 May as “al-Nakba”, or the Catastrophe.
> 
> The year had begun with Jewish and Arab armies each staging attacks on territory held by the other side. Jewish forces, backed by the Irgun and Lehi militant groups made more progress, seizing areas alloted [sic] to the Jewish state but also conquering substantialterritories allocated for the Palestinian one.” [emphasis added]
> 
> The idea of partitioning the territory into two separate states – one Jewish and one Arab – was raised by the Peel Commission in 1937 and that plan was of course unanimously rejected by the Arabs while still on paper. When the idea was raided again in 1947 within the framework of the Partition Plan, the same negative response was received and the proposal was therefore rendered irrelevant.
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the BBC invented territory ‘allocated’ to a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC’s claim that “territories” had been “allocated” to a Palestinian state in early 1948 – and that “Jewish forces” conquered them – is therefore disingenuous, inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mullah Tinmore needs to understand that nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. No allocation was needed.
> 
> While you will insist that your invented Islamist paradise aka your imagined “country of Pally’land” was real and extant at the time, only you are responsible for the delusions you cling to.
> 
> You Islamics have only yourselves to blame for your failures and ineptitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel claimed a state on land it did not have.
> 
> Actually Israel did no claim to have any land.
Click to expand...

Wow.....you have found a brand new way of saying something which has nothing to do with reality, something you always run away from.

Now it is Israel, and not the Jewish People. No Mandate.  Nothing.

Good one, for those who live in the Jewish hating wonderland you live in.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> No territory was allotted to Israel.



Your goalposts have impressive use of transporter beams, Scottie.  They disappear and reappear where ever you happen to need them in any given argument but they fail to make a cohesive playing field. 

1.  The ENTIRE territory of Palestine (sans Jordan) WAS allotted to the Jewish people to form their National Homeland.  To say that no territory was allotted to Israel is a blatant rejection of the facts.  (Please, don't ask me for the link again.  Its been provided a dozen times or more in the past few months.  If you want to argue against it, fine -- but asking for the same link over and over and over again just makes you look foolish). 

2.  The principle of self-determination, as YOU constantly reprimand Team Israel about, does not require an allocation of land prior to the formation of that self-determination.  An allocation of land by an external force or influence is not required for a peoples to act upon self-determination.  Peoples are not prohibited from having self-determination by the fact that no universal or external force or influence has allotted them land.


----------



## Rigby5

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows how misinformed most people are. Resolution 181 proposed to partition Palestine into two states. Territory was allocated to each state.
> 
> However, Resolution 181 was never implemented so there were no allocated territories. Palestine remained undivided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your program of misinformation neglects to acknowledge that the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Nothing prevented the nascent State of Israel from seeking sovereignty and the establishment of Statehood.
> 
> The Israelis could. The Arabs-Moslems couldn’t, and still can’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mullah Tinmore needs to understand that nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. No allocation was needed.
> 
> While you will insist that your invented Islamist paradise aka your imagined “country of Pally’land” was real and extant at the time, only you are responsible for the delusions you cling to.
> 
> You Islamics have only yourselves to blame for your failures and ineptitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel claimed a state on land it did not have.
> 
> Actually Israel did no claim to have any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the islamic squatters.
> 
> Nothing prevented the Jewish people from establishing statehood. You don’t understand that the intent of the Mandate was establishment of the Jewish National Home.
> 
> It was Arab-Moslem ignorance and intransigence that prevented them from establishing statehood.
> 
> You whine and moan and pollute every thread with your rabid Jew hatreds and invented versions of history.
Click to expand...



The intent of the British Mandate for Palestine was primarily to reward help during WWI against the Ottoman Empire.
And that came primarily from the Arabs.
So the main goal of the British Mandate for Palestine was to give independence to an Arab Palestine, over a million and a half Arab natives.

While Jews were to be given facilitated immigration to this Arab Palestine, to reward them for their spying in WWI, they were never to have any role in government or independence.

Here is the 1922 Churchill Whitepaper that was to clarify any misunderstanding.
The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922

{...
The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.

Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."

It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.

Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.

During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
...}


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your goalposts have impressive use of transporter beams, Scottie.  They disappear and reappear where ever you happen to need them in any given argument but they fail to make a cohesive playing field.
> 
> 1.  The ENTIRE territory of Palestine (sans Jordan) WAS allotted to the Jewish people to form their National Homeland.  To say that no territory was allotted to Israel is a blatant rejection of the facts.  (Please, don't ask me for the link again.  Its been provided a dozen times or more in the past few months.  If you want to argue against it, fine -- but asking for the same link over and over and over again just makes you look foolish).
> 
> 2.  The principle of self-determination, as YOU constantly reprimand Team Israel about, does not require an allocation of land prior to the formation of that self-determination.  An allocation of land by an external force or influence is not required for a peoples to act upon self-determination.  Peoples are not prohibited from having self-determination by the fact that no universal or external force or influence has allotted them land.
Click to expand...



Totally false.
Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.  
The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> Jews were to be given facilitated immigration ... they were never to have any role in government or independence.



Patently untrue.  

The Mandate for Palestine reads:

*ART. 2.*
_The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure *the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions,* and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.
_
*ART. 3.*
_The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
_
*ART. 4.*
_*An appropriate Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body *for the purpose of advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country._

_The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home._

*ART. 11.*
_The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country, and, subject to any international obligations accepted by the Mandatory, shall have full power to provide for public ownership or control of any of the natural resources of the country or of the public works, services and utilities established or to be established therein. It shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country, having regard, among other things, to the desirability of promoting the close settlement and intensive cultivation of the land.

*The Administration may arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country*, in so far as these matters are not directly undertaken by the Administration. Any such arrangements shall provide that no profits distributed by such agency, directly or indirectly, shall exceed a reasonable rate of interest on the capital, and any further profits shall be utilised by it for the benefit of the country in a manner approved by the Administration._

(emphasis mine)

The Jewish people were explicitly granted a role in the powers of government with the explicit purpose of developing the self-government of the Jewish people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Rigby5 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your goalposts have impressive use of transporter beams, Scottie.  They disappear and reappear where ever you happen to need them in any given argument but they fail to make a cohesive playing field.
> 
> 1.  The ENTIRE territory of Palestine (sans Jordan) WAS allotted to the Jewish people to form their National Homeland.  To say that no territory was allotted to Israel is a blatant rejection of the facts.  (Please, don't ask me for the link again.  Its been provided a dozen times or more in the past few months.  If you want to argue against it, fine -- but asking for the same link over and over and over again just makes you look foolish).
> 
> 2.  The principle of self-determination, as YOU constantly reprimand Team Israel about, does not require an allocation of land prior to the formation of that self-determination.  An allocation of land by an external force or influence is not required for a peoples to act upon self-determination.  Peoples are not prohibited from having self-determination by the fact that no universal or external force or influence has allotted them land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
Click to expand...



What good does it do to keep going over the past?  Arabs govern over 99% of the Middle East.  The Holy Land can surely be divided between the Jewish People (who made the land Holy), and whatever Arabs happen to remain there.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.



Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.  

What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.  

And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.  

There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were to be given facilitated immigration ... they were never to have any role in government or independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently untrue.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine reads:
> 
> *ART. 2.*
> _The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure *the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions,* and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.
> _
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> 
> in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country._
> 
> _The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home._
> 
> *ART. 11.*
> _The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country, and, subject to any international obligations accepted by the Mandatory, shall have full power to provide for public ownership or control of any of the natural resources of the country or of the public works, services and utilities established or to be established therein. It shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country, having regard, among other things, to the desirability of promoting the close settlement and intensive cultivation of the land.
> 
> *The Administration may arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country*, in so far as these matters are not directly undertaken by the Administration. Any such arrangements shall provide that no profits distributed by such agency, directly or indirectly, shall exceed a reasonable rate of interest on the capital, and any further profits shall be utilised by it for the benefit of the country in a manner approved by the Administration._
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> The Jewish people were explicitly granted a role in the powers of government with the explicit purpose of developing the self-government of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...



That is completely and utterly ridiculous.
The word "homeland" means and has always meant NOT having sovereignty, but to be a district or safe haven inside of another country.  For example, South Africa created tribal "homelands" for the Bantu and other tribes, which had absolutely NO sovereignty at all.  "Homeland" always mean absolutely NO sovereignty.

And your quotes prove that.  
For example:
{... 
*ART. 3.*
_The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
...}_
Local autonomy is an absolute denial of sovereignty. 
It means cities and villages.
Jews were supposed to form local enclaves, inside of an Arab Palestine.

And that is also obvious not only by every single document, including the one you quote, but also any principle of law.
Clearly there were over a million Arab Muslims native to Palestine, who had already owned over 90% of the land.
There is absolutely no way the British could or would have then tried to create an illegal Jewish state.
It is preposterous and criminal to even conceive of such an absurd claim.
And it never happened.
The Balfour Declaration in fact clearly denies any remote possibility for Jewish sovereignty.


----------



## Rigby5

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No territory was allotted to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your goalposts have impressive use of transporter beams, Scottie.  They disappear and reappear where ever you happen to need them in any given argument but they fail to make a cohesive playing field.
> 
> 1.  The ENTIRE territory of Palestine (sans Jordan) WAS allotted to the Jewish people to form their National Homeland.  To say that no territory was allotted to Israel is a blatant rejection of the facts.  (Please, don't ask me for the link again.  Its been provided a dozen times or more in the past few months.  If you want to argue against it, fine -- but asking for the same link over and over and over again just makes you look foolish).
> 
> 2.  The principle of self-determination, as YOU constantly reprimand Team Israel about, does not require an allocation of land prior to the formation of that self-determination.  An allocation of land by an external force or influence is not required for a peoples to act upon self-determination.  Peoples are not prohibited from having self-determination by the fact that no universal or external force or influence has allotted them land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What good does it do to keep going over the past?  Arabs govern over 99% of the Middle East.  The Holy Land can surely be divided between the Jewish People (who made the land Holy), and whatever Arabs happen to remain there.
Click to expand...



It is not at all the past.
There still are victims of the purge of Palestinians from their homes who are alive, and there still are the Israeli perpetrators alive.  Justice and law do not have expiration dates when property is being illegal held by the criminals who stole it.

And the Jewish people most certainly did NOT create the Holy Land.  Jerusalem was built by Canaanites and other Semitic people whom the invading Hebrew tribes attacks and murdered.
There are over 11 million Palestinians Moslems and only 6 million Israeli Jews.
So you have no idea at all what is really going on.  
It is attempted genocide of 11 million people by Zionists.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
Click to expand...


The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.  

It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.

And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.  
It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
Click to expand...

WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?

*British Mandate for Palestine*

Main article: British Mandate of Palestine

The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:

ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
*
Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia


Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:

<<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
Click to expand...



You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.

{...
ARTICLE 95.


The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
...}

Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive

There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
Click to expand...

I read it very clearly.

Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.

You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.

You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.

So be it.

Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were to be given facilitated immigration ... they were never to have any role in government or independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently untrue.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine reads:
> 
> *ART. 2.*
> _The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure *the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions,* and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.
> _
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> 
> in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country._
> 
> _The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home._
> 
> *ART. 11.*
> _The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country, and, subject to any international obligations accepted by the Mandatory, shall have full power to provide for public ownership or control of any of the natural resources of the country or of the public works, services and utilities established or to be established therein. It shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country, having regard, among other things, to the desirability of promoting the close settlement and intensive cultivation of the land.
> 
> *The Administration may arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country*, in so far as these matters are not directly undertaken by the Administration. Any such arrangements shall provide that no profits distributed by such agency, directly or indirectly, shall exceed a reasonable rate of interest on the capital, and any further profits shall be utilised by it for the benefit of the country in a manner approved by the Administration._
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> The Jewish people were explicitly granted a role in the powers of government with the explicit purpose of developing the self-government of the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely and utterly ridiculous.
> The word "homeland" means and has always meant NOT having sovereignty, but to be a district or safe haven inside of another country.  For example, South Africa created tribal "homelands" for the Bantu and other tribes, which had absolutely NO sovereignty at all.  "Homeland" always mean absolutely NO sovereignty.
> 
> And your quotes prove that.
> For example:
> {...
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> ...}_
> Local autonomy is an absolute denial of sovereignty.
> It means cities and villages.
> Jews were supposed to form local enclaves, inside of an Arab Palestine.
> 
> And that is also obvious not only by every single document, including the one you quote, but also any principle of law.
> Clearly there were over a million Arab Muslims native to Palestine, who had already owned over 90% of the land.
> There is absolutely no way the British could or would have then tried to create an illegal Jewish state.
> It is preposterous and criminal to even conceive of such an absurd claim.
> And it never happened.
> The Balfour Declaration in fact clearly denies any remote possibility for Jewish sovereignty.
Click to expand...


Wait, what?!  

Are you trying to argue that the Jewish people are specifically prohibited from having sovereignty over any part of their historical territory in perpetuity?


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> For example:
> {...
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> ...}_
> Local autonomy is an absolute denial of sovereignty.



So you mean to tell me that the Mandate for Palestine, which specifically grants self-government powers to the Jewish people (and only the Jewish people), is actually a PROHIBITION on Jewish sovereignty?

You've GOT to be kidding me.  

Um.  You DO know that the international community recognized Israel as a State in 1949, right?!  Awfully odd if Jewish sovereignty is specifically prohibited.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally false.
> Jews were given NOTHING at all except the promise of facilitated immigration.
> The British did not own Palestine, could not legally give it to anyone else, and absolutely never did.
> It always legally belonged to the native Palestinians, and the Arabs were always and still are the vast majority.
> The Arabs are the only ones who paid for any land, and are the only ones with deeds and titles.
> Almost all the Jews in Israel are illegal squatters who never paid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
Click to expand...



Totally and completely wrong!
Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.

And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.

It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.

The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
{...
The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.

Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."

It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.

Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.

During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
...}


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were to be given facilitated immigration ... they were never to have any role in government or independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently untrue.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine reads:
> 
> *ART. 2.*
> _The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure *the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions,* and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.
> _
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> 
> in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country._
> 
> _The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home._
> 
> *ART. 11.*
> _The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country, and, subject to any international obligations accepted by the Mandatory, shall have full power to provide for public ownership or control of any of the natural resources of the country or of the public works, services and utilities established or to be established therein. It shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country, having regard, among other things, to the desirability of promoting the close settlement and intensive cultivation of the land.
> 
> *The Administration may arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country*, in so far as these matters are not directly undertaken by the Administration. Any such arrangements shall provide that no profits distributed by such agency, directly or indirectly, shall exceed a reasonable rate of interest on the capital, and any further profits shall be utilised by it for the benefit of the country in a manner approved by the Administration._
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> The Jewish people were explicitly granted a role in the powers of government with the explicit purpose of developing the self-government of the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely and utterly ridiculous.
> The word "homeland" means and has always meant NOT having sovereignty, but to be a district or safe haven inside of another country.  For example, South Africa created tribal "homelands" for the Bantu and other tribes, which had absolutely NO sovereignty at all.  "Homeland" always mean absolutely NO sovereignty.
> 
> And your quotes prove that.
> For example:
> {...
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> ...}_
> Local autonomy is an absolute denial of sovereignty.
> It means cities and villages.
> Jews were supposed to form local enclaves, inside of an Arab Palestine.
> 
> And that is also obvious not only by every single document, including the one you quote, but also any principle of law.
> Clearly there were over a million Arab Muslims native to Palestine, who had already owned over 90% of the land.
> There is absolutely no way the British could or would have then tried to create an illegal Jewish state.
> It is preposterous and criminal to even conceive of such an absurd claim.
> And it never happened.
> The Balfour Declaration in fact clearly denies any remote possibility for Jewish sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!
> 
> Are you trying to argue that the Jewish people are specifically prohibited from having sovereignty over any part of their historical territory in perpetuity?
Click to expand...



Palestine absolutely is NOT at all any historic Jewish territory.  The Hebrew tribes did not invade until around 1000 BC, they were never the majority, and they gave up any right to rule by abusing and massacring natives, like the Canaanites at Jericho.
They were continually defeated and driven out by the Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, and Crusaders.
They only ruled for a few hundred years, and their last time in power was actually as a puppet for the Romans.
For example, Herod was a convert and not really Jewish.
Jews are not even supposed to be going back to Jerusalem until the Messiah comes according to Judaism.
So the only Zionists are not even Jewish because they have to be secular atheists.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example:
> {...
> *ART. 3.*
> _The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, *encourage local autonomy*.
> ...}_
> Local autonomy is an absolute denial of sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you mean to tell me that the Mandate for Palestine, which specifically grants self-government powers to the Jewish people (and only the Jewish people), is actually a PROHIBITION on Jewish sovereignty?
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding me.
> 
> Um.  You DO know that the international community recognized Israel as a State in 1949, right?!  Awfully odd if Jewish sovereignty is specifically prohibited.
Click to expand...



That is ridiculous.  
Local autonomy means that Jews can run their own villages and cities.
Local autonomy absolutely forbids sovereignty.  
Local autonomy is the exact opposite of sovereignty.
It is what Saddam gave the Kurds in Iraq.

And no it is not at all odd that the UN created Israel in 1949, because by 1949, because by then immigration increased the Jewish population to over 630,000.   However, there were about 2 million total in Palestine, so clearly the Jews were never even close to being a majority in Palestine.   They still are not, and are only about a third of the population.
It was still probably a mistake to do what the UN did because there was no legal, historic, or religious reason for it, but that can't likely be changed now.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> That is ridiculous.
> Local autonomy means that Jews can run their own villages and cities.
> Local autonomy absolutely forbids sovereignty.
> Local autonomy is the exact opposite of sovereignty.



Hmmm.  Bummer for Syria and Lebanon then.  Since the exact same wording was used in the French Mandate.  So if the locals in Syria and Lebanon are prohibited from sovereignty all over the Mandated territories -- who gets it?!




> And no it is not at all odd that the UN created Israel in 1949, because by 1949...



Um.  I didn't say that the UN created Israel.  It didn't.  I said the UN, the international community, most nations, RECOGNIZED Israel.  How could they have done that if the Jewish people are PROHIBITED from having any kind of sovereignty?


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> Palestine absolutely is NOT at all any historic Jewish territory.  The Hebrew tribes did not invade until around 1000 BC, they were never the majority, and they gave up any right to rule by abusing and massacring natives, like the Canaanites at Jericho.
> They were continually defeated and driven out by the Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, and Crusaders.
> They only ruled for a few hundred years, and their last time in power was actually as a puppet for the Romans.
> For example, Herod was a convert and not really Jewish.
> Jews are not even supposed to be going back to Jerusalem until the Messiah comes according to Judaism.
> So the only Zionists are not even Jewish because they have to be secular atheists.



There are so many confusing and contradictory statements here, I don't even know where to go with this.  

Let's start at ground zero.  What is the criteria for self-determination and sovereignty over a particular piece of land?

History?  Invasion?  Majority?  Right to rule?  No abuse or massacre?  Defeat?  Length of rule?  Length of time since rule was removed?  Converts?  Being "real"?  Religious precepts?  Secularism?

Seriously, dude, align your duckies and get back to me.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> Local autonomy means that Jews can run their own villages and cities.
> Local autonomy absolutely forbids sovereignty.
> Local autonomy is the exact opposite of sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Bummer for Syria and Lebanon then.  Since the exact same wording was used in the French Mandate.  So Syria and Lebanon are illegal States, then?  So if the locals are prohibited from sovereignty all over the Mandated territories -- who gets it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no it is not at all odd that the UN created Israel in 1949, because by 1949...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um.  I didn't say that the UN created Israel.  It didn't.  I said the UN, the international community, most nations, RECOGNIZED Israel.  How could they have done that if the Jewish people are PROHIBITED from having any kind of sovereignty?
Click to expand...


Well you are totally wrong then, because the UN completely created Israel from no where in 1949.  There was Israel or any legal basis for there ever being an Israel before then.

And I already explained what changed between 1920 when the Treaty of Sevres prohibited any Jewish sovereignty in Palestine, and in 1949 when the UN created Israel.  It was that the Jewish population in Palestine went from 94,000 to 630,000, and increase of about a factor of 7.
However, that increase was mostly due to illegal immigration, so the UN was wrong to create Israel. 
Illegal immigrants should not be counted when deciding sovereignty.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> Well you are totally wrong then, because the UN completely created Israel from no where in 1949.



The UN has no power to create States.  How do you think States are created?


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> And I already explained what changed between 1920 when the Treaty of Sevres prohibited any Jewish sovereignty in Palestine ...



No, you have not "explained" anything.  You have made a statement of belief:  "The Jewish people are prohibited from sovereignty." 

Now you must define and defend that claim.  So far, you have been entirely unsuccessful at doing so.  Start by defining your claim.  The Jewish people are prohibited from sovereignty - where?  when? under what circumstances? because?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
Click to expand...


The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> Local autonomy means that Jews can run their own villages and cities.
> Local autonomy absolutely forbids sovereignty.
> Local autonomy is the exact opposite of sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Bummer for Syria and Lebanon then.  Since the exact same wording was used in the French Mandate.  So if the locals in Syria and Lebanon are prohibited from sovereignty all over the Mandated territories -- who gets it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no it is not at all odd that the UN created Israel in 1949, because by 1949...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um.  I didn't say that the UN created Israel.  It didn't.  I said the UN, the international community, most nations, RECOGNIZED Israel.  How could they have done that if the Jewish people are PROHIBITED from having any kind of sovereignty?
Click to expand...





Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine absolutely is NOT at all any historic Jewish territory.  The Hebrew tribes did not invade until around 1000 BC, they were never the majority, and they gave up any right to rule by abusing and massacring natives, like the Canaanites at Jericho.
> They were continually defeated and driven out by the Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, and Crusaders.
> They only ruled for a few hundred years, and their last time in power was actually as a puppet for the Romans.
> For example, Herod was a convert and not really Jewish.
> Jews are not even supposed to be going back to Jerusalem until the Messiah comes according to Judaism.
> So the only Zionists are not even Jewish because they have to be secular atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many confusing and contradictory statements here, I don't even know where to go with this.
> 
> Let's start at ground zero.  What is the criteria for self-determination and sovereignty over a particular piece of land?
> 
> History?  Invasion?  Majority?  Right to rule?  No abuse or massacre?  Defeat?  Length of rule?  Length of time since rule was removed?  Converts?  Being "real"?  Religious precepts?  Secularism?
> 
> Seriously, dude, align your duckies and get back to me.
Click to expand...



There are many possible criteria for self determination, but Israel fails them all.
As far as history, Jews only ruled small parts of Palestine for a few hundred years, but even that was thousands of years ago, so has no validity at all.
Invasion means the Hebrew tribes were not native, so that counts against them having sovereignty.
Jews were never the majority, and majority is always the main aspect of sovereignty.
No one gave Jews right to rule by treaty, as the British did to the Arabs for helping in WWI.
Anyone who commit atrocities, like the Hebrew massacre of Canaanites in Jericho, or the Arab at Dier Yassin, forfeits any right to sovereignty they might have had.
Defeat is not the reason one loses the right to sovereignty, but the fact the Jews were defeated and kicked out so many times in an indicator that they were abrasive and difficult for some reasons.  And the fact they were then hardly ever in the Land of Canaan, cuts out any credibility of any claim.
The only reason Jews claim ownership of Palestine is religious.  The Promised Land and Chosen People.  So if one does not believe in and follow Judaism, which says to now wait for the coming of the Messiah, then there is no basis for a claim at all.


----------



## Rigby5

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.  
The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.

And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.

When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.

Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
Click to expand...

"The Right to Destroy Jewish History"

At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......

Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
Click to expand...

The Arabs have been mostly present in the Land of Israel from the 7th century CE on.  The Husseini clan came around the 10th Century CE.
Not all Jews were taken to Rome after the revolts, anymore than "all" Israelites were taken to Babylon centuries before.

  Many were still living there, they simply could not go into Jerusalem to keep the Jews from revolting again (it was an Arab Muslim who allowed Jews to live in Jerusalem again in the 7th Century CE)

The Canaanites did not disappear.   They eventually became part of the Nation of Israel.

The Canaanite tribes identity, and the Phillistines as well, may have disappeared, but they did remain in the area becoming part of Israel or any other Nation at the time.

The first time I have read of Arabs in the Land of Israel (Canaan),was during the Roman times, when that Empire used one tribe or another, or mercenary groups, to help the Romans put down the Jewish revolts all the way up to Bar Kochba.
I have not found any mention of them afterwards.

The Jewish People/Nation created a Nation 3000 years ago, and have remained on it all the way to the present.

Arabs, once Islam was created in Arabia, came to the land, and all other lands as invaders from the 7th century CE on and only became an "Arab Nation' because of Muhammad and his creation of Islam.  They are indigenous of Arabia and no other place, just as Copts are indigenous of Egypt and the Yazidis are indigenous of Mesopotamia (Iraq), or the Berbers are indigenous of Morocco.

The Jewish People, as recorded by many Nations' historical documents, are indigenous of the Land of Israel (Ancient Canaan).

Do find a mention of Arab Palestinians in any historical document or drawing, etc. before 2000 years ago as a Nation.  Or the mention of Arab Palestinians as a Nation after the 7th Century CE.

Some Muslim Arabs, like the ones who have been calling themselves Palestinians ONLY since 1964,  wish to change the history in order to defeat the Jews with lies........that is their problem, not ours.

1400 years of the Arabs "living" anywhere else in the world but Arabia makes them neither Indigenous, nor Native of any of the places they conquered anymore than Europeans can be considered Indigenous or Natives of the lands they conquered after 1492 in the "New World".


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> There are many possible criteria for self determination, but Israel fails them all.



Cool.  List them then, in concrete, objective terms.  

A peoples are eligible for sovereignty IF....

A peoples are prohibited from sovereignty IF...


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.



Wait, what?!  Are you trying to argue that the Arab peoples originated in the Levant and immigrated TO the Arabian Peninsula?!  And then returned?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many possible criteria for self determination, but Israel fails them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  List them then, in concrete, objective terms.
> 
> A peoples are eligible for sovereignty IF....
> 
> A peoples are prohibited from sovereignty IF...
Click to expand...

Hey guys, could that be...."Abi", etc, etc....... again?


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
Click to expand...



That is silly.
The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.
Click to expand...

We are not saying that the Canaanites left Canaan.

You are saying that the Canaanites were Arabs.

 So, when did the Arabs get to Arabia and turned into the Arabian Peninsula?

You are not even aware that the Philistines were not a tribe indigenous of Canaan, are you?


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs have been mostly present in the Land of Israel from the 7th century CE on.  The Husseini clan came around the 10th Century CE.
> Not all Jews were taken to Rome after the revolts, anymore than "all" Israelites were taken to Babylon centuries before.
> 
> Many were still living there, they simply could not go into Jerusalem to keep the Jews from revolting again (it was an Arab Muslim who allowed Jews to live in Jerusalem again in the 7th Century CE)
> 
> The Canaanites did not disappear.   They eventually became part of the Nation of Israel.
> 
> The Canaanite tribes identity, and the Phillistines as well, may have disappeared, but they did remain in the area becoming part of Israel or any other Nation at the time.
> 
> The first time I have read of Arabs in the Land of Israel (Canaan),was during the Roman times, when that Empire used one tribe or another, or mercenary groups, to help the Romans put down the Jewish revolts all the way up to Bar Kochba.
> I have not found any mention of them afterwards.
> 
> The Jewish People/Nation created a Nation 3000 years ago, and have remained on it all the way to the present.
> 
> Arabs, once Islam was created in Arabia, came to the land, and all other lands as invaders from the 7th century CE on and only became an "Arab Nation' because of Muhammad and his creation of Islam.  They are indigenous of Arabia and no other place, just as Copts are indigenous of Egypt and the Yazidis are indigenous of Mesopotamia (Iraq), or the Berbers are indigenous of Morocco.
> 
> The Jewish People, as recorded by many Nations' historical documents, are indigenous of the Land of Israel (Ancient Canaan).
> 
> Do find a mention of Arab Palestinians in any historical document or drawing, etc. before 2000 years ago as a Nation.  Or the mention of Arab Palestinians as a Nation after the 7th Century CE.
> 
> Some Muslim Arabs, like the ones who have been calling themselves Palestinians ONLY since 1964,  wish to change the history in order to defeat the Jews with lies........that is their problem, not ours.
> 
> 1400 years of the Arabs "living" anywhere else in the world but Arabia makes them neither Indigenous, nor Native of any of the places they conquered anymore than Europeans can be considered Indigenous or Natives of the lands they conquered after 1492 in the "New World".
Click to expand...



Nonsense.  There were millions of people living in the Land of Canaan before the Hebrew invasion.
The Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorities, Urites, Philistine, Phoencians, Akkadians, Nabatians, etc.  The Hebrew were never the majority, and never ruled long.  Not for more than 200 years.  You know as well as I do the Jews would never have let the native Arabs assimilate.  They also would never have wanted to.  They remained when the Jews left.  The Jews always had to leave, and there was always about the same size of population when the Jews left.

And obviously Jews are NOT at all native to Palestine.  
They could not have come from there before going to Egypt, because the Jordan river never had a drought like what caused the Hebrew tribes to go to Egypt.
And the DNA is all wrong.  
The natives are the Palestinians, who are the descendants of the Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorities, Urites, Philistine, Phoencians, Akkadians, Nabatians, etc., who where in Palestine for over 8000 years.  Jews have different DNA, so clearly did not originate from Palestine, and were never native there.

And by the way, there has always been a Palestine since about 1250 BC.  It was named for the Philistines and Phoenicians.
The Ottoman Empire called it Palestine.  The 1920 Treaty of Sevres called it Palestine.  So clearly you are completely wrong to say it only started around 1964.  I remember the earlier wars, and I remember it always being Palestine.  You clearly are just making things up.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many possible criteria for self determination, but Israel fails them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  List them then, in concrete, objective terms.
> 
> A peoples are eligible for sovereignty IF....
> 
> A peoples are prohibited from sovereignty IF...
Click to expand...


People are eligible for sovereignty if they are native, indigenous, the majority, and have not abused people.
People are prohibited from sovereignty if they are not native but recent immigrants, are not indigenous, are a minority, and have a history of abusing others and authority.


----------



## Rigby5

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  Are you trying to argue that the Arab peoples originated in the Levant and immigrated TO the Arabian Peninsula?!  And then returned?
Click to expand...



Of course Arabs, like everyone else, came from Africa.  And the Land of Canaan is where they migrated to first, before later then also expanding into the Arabian Peninsula.

That is obvious from DNA testing because the Arab in Palestine are unique, and that can only happen if they are older.

But they clearly did NOT return.
Because there was NEVER any movement from the Arabian Peninsula to Palestine.
It never happened.  
There were conquests out of the Arabian Peninsula that spread Arabic, but it was not at all a migration.
Just like there were conquests out of the Arabian Peninsula across Libya, Morocco, the Iberian Peninsula, etc., but there are no Arabs from the Arabian Peninsula in any of those places. Egypt is populated by Arabs as well, but they did NOT come from the Arabian Peninsula. There was NEVER any migration out of the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not saying that the Canaanites left Canaan.
> 
> You are saying that the Canaanites were Arabs.
> 
> So, when did the Arabs get to Arabia and turned into the Arabian Peninsula?
> 
> You are not even aware that the Philistines were not a tribe indigenous of Canaan, are you?
Click to expand...


Arabs from the Levant likely entered the Arabian Peninsula around 4000 BC.
But the Canaanites go back to before 8000 BC in places like Jericho.
The Philistines obviously have Greek influences, but adopted an Arab/Semitic language, and became totally native.
They were fairly recent, around 1250 BC, but that is still hundreds of years before the Hebrew got there.
So the Philistines are more indigenous than the Hebrew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs have been mostly present in the Land of Israel from the 7th century CE on.  The Husseini clan came around the 10th Century CE.
> Not all Jews were taken to Rome after the revolts, anymore than "all" Israelites were taken to Babylon centuries before.
> 
> Many were still living there, they simply could not go into Jerusalem to keep the Jews from revolting again (it was an Arab Muslim who allowed Jews to live in Jerusalem again in the 7th Century CE)
> 
> The Canaanites did not disappear.   They eventually became part of the Nation of Israel.
> 
> The Canaanite tribes identity, and the Phillistines as well, may have disappeared, but they did remain in the area becoming part of Israel or any other Nation at the time.
> 
> The first time I have read of Arabs in the Land of Israel (Canaan),was during the Roman times, when that Empire used one tribe or another, or mercenary groups, to help the Romans put down the Jewish revolts all the way up to Bar Kochba.
> I have not found any mention of them afterwards.
> 
> The Jewish People/Nation created a Nation 3000 years ago, and have remained on it all the way to the present.
> 
> Arabs, once Islam was created in Arabia, came to the land, and all other lands as invaders from the 7th century CE on and only became an "Arab Nation' because of Muhammad and his creation of Islam.  They are indigenous of Arabia and no other place, just as Copts are indigenous of Egypt and the Yazidis are indigenous of Mesopotamia (Iraq), or the Berbers are indigenous of Morocco.
> 
> The Jewish People, as recorded by many Nations' historical documents, are indigenous of the Land of Israel (Ancient Canaan).
> 
> Do find a mention of Arab Palestinians in any historical document or drawing, etc. before 2000 years ago as a Nation.  Or the mention of Arab Palestinians as a Nation after the 7th Century CE.
> 
> Some Muslim Arabs, like the ones who have been calling themselves Palestinians ONLY since 1964,  wish to change the history in order to defeat the Jews with lies........that is their problem, not ours.
> 
> 1400 years of the Arabs "living" anywhere else in the world but Arabia makes them neither Indigenous, nor Native of any of the places they conquered anymore than Europeans can be considered Indigenous or Natives of the lands they conquered after 1492 in the "New World".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  There were millions of people living in the Land of Canaan before the Hebrew invasion.
> The Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorities, Urites, Philistine, Phoencians, Akkadians, Nabatians, etc.  The Hebrew were never the majority, and never ruled long.  Not for more than 200 years.  You know as well as I do the Jews would never have let the native Arabs assimilate.  They also would never have wanted to.  They remained when the Jews left.  The Jews always had to leave, and there was always about the same size of population when the Jews left.
> 
> And obviously Jews are NOT at all native to Palestine.
> They could not have come from there before going to Egypt, because the Jordan river never had a drought like what caused the Hebrew tribes to go to Egypt.
> And the DNA is all wrong.
> The natives are the Palestinians, who are the descendants of the Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorities, Urites, Philistine, Phoencians, Akkadians, Nabatians, etc., who where in Palestine for over 8000 years.  Jews have different DNA, so clearly did not originate from Palestine, and were never native there.
> 
> And by the way, there has always been a Palestine since about 1250 BC.  It was named for the Philistines and Phoenicians.
> The Ottoman Empire called it Palestine.  The 1920 Treaty of Sevres called it Palestine.  So clearly you are completely wrong to say it only started around 1964.  I remember the earlier wars, and I remember it always being Palestine.  You clearly are just making things up.
Click to expand...

Wow !


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  Are you trying to argue that the Arab peoples originated in the Levant and immigrated TO the Arabian Peninsula?!  And then returned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Arabs, like everyone else, came from Africa.  And the Land of Canaan is where they migrated to first, before later then also expanding into the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> That is obvious from DNA testing because the Arab in Palestine are unique, and that can only happen if they are older.
> 
> But they clearly did NOT return.
> Because there was NEVER any movement from the Arabian Peninsula to Palestine.
> It never happened.
> There were conquests out of the Arabian Peninsula that spread Arabic, but it was not at all a migration.
> Just like there were conquests out of the Arabian Peninsula across Libya, Morocco, the Iberian Peninsula, etc., but there are no Arabs from the Arabian Peninsula in any of those places. Egypt is populated by Arabs as well, but they did NOT come from the Arabian Peninsula. There was NEVER any migration out of the Arabian Peninsula.
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not saying that the Canaanites left Canaan.
> 
> You are saying that the Canaanites were Arabs.
> 
> So, when did the Arabs get to Arabia and turned into the Arabian Peninsula?
> 
> You are not even aware that the Philistines were not a tribe indigenous of Canaan, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs from the Levant likely entered the Arabian Peninsula around 4000 BC.
> But the Canaanites go back to before 8000 BC in places like Jericho.
> The Philistines obviously have Greek influences, but adopted an Arab/Semitic language, and became totally native.
> They were fairly recent, around 1250 BC, but that is still hundreds of years before the Hebrew got there.
> So the Philistines are more indigenous than the Hebrew.
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.
Click to expand...


The Land belongs to the Jewish people.


----------



## Shusha

Rigby5 said:


> People are eligible for sovereignty if they are native, indigenous, the majority, and have not abused people.



When is America giving up her sovereignty then and to whom should it be transferred?

What happens when an invading peoples changes the majority?  Also minority peoples have no rights to sovereignty?  

How do you explain places like Yugoslavia, Czechoslovakia, North and South Korea, Sudan, Catalonia, Tibet, as examples?

What if people are forcibly removed from their territory?

What is the difference between native and indigenous?  How can I tell if someone is native or indigenous?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs DO come from Arabia, and they came not only in the 7th century, but only fairly recently as well, after Zionist Jews built up the country and made it prosperous.  At least you admit that the Jews used to live in Judea/ Israel, many others deny us even THAT, despite the overwhelming evidence.  You are right when you say we were forced out by the Romans--after no less than 3 rebellions for our freedom.  The Arch of Titus in Italy is evidence of that.  HaTikva is Israel's national anthem for a reason--please google the translation of it.  (The melody is beautiful as well.)  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the Palestinian Arabs, WE are the indigenous ppl of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Totally and completely wrong.
> The Canaanites were Arab, (and actually all Semitic people like Hebrew are Arabs), and the Canaanites were in the Land of Canaan at least back to 8,000 BC.  That is well before any Canaanites or other Arabs went to the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> And what you claim about Arabs being recent immigrants is just silly.
> Just look at the 1920 census data, and you see that back before the region was very prosperous, there were only 63,000 Jews out of a population of about 2 million.  So clearly it was an Arab country completely before the Jewish immigration around WWII.  And even with that Jewish immigration, the population was only about a third Jewish, and it is still only about a third Jewish.
> 
> When the Romans, Babylonians, Assyrians kicked the Jews out, Palestine was not deserted.  The population remained about the same.  That is because the Jews were never the majority anywhere in Palestine.
> And yes, the Canaanites, Akkadians, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, etc., most certainly are in existence.  They never left.
> 
> Jews are NOT the natives of Palestine.  It is clear that before going to Egypt, they lived in the Sinai, and that is where they are native to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Right to Destroy Jewish History"
> 
> At least the Muslims Arabs are trying.....and trying.....and trying......
> 
> Palestinian fabrication: Canaanites were Arabs - Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Canaanites never left Palestine.  Neither did the Akkadians, Chaldeans, Nabatians, Urites, Amorites, Philistines, Phoenicians, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not saying that the Canaanites left Canaan.
> 
> You are saying that the Canaanites were Arabs.
> 
> So, when did the Arabs get to Arabia and turned into the Arabian Peninsula?
> 
> You are not even aware that the Philistines were not a tribe indigenous of Canaan, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs from the Levant likely entered the Arabian Peninsula around 4000 BC.
> But the Canaanites go back to before 8000 BC in places like Jericho.
> The Philistines obviously have Greek influences, but adopted an Arab/Semitic language, and became totally native.
> They were fairly recent, around 1250 BC, but that is still hundreds of years before the Hebrew got there.
> So the Philistines are more indigenous than the Hebrew.
Click to expand...



What do you mean when you say "the Philistines have Greek influences but they adopted a Semitic language and became totally native?"  The Philistines CAME from Greece, and their very name means "invaders."  So why are they indigenous but the Hebrews are not?  Hebrew is also a Semitic language.  Why did they become "totally native" while the Hebrews, for some reason, didn't become native?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  The British did not "own" Palestine.  No one is arguing that they did.  The British also did not have sovereignty over Palestine, per se.  No one is arguing that they did.
> 
> What they DID have was a Mandate to administer the territory until the people of the territory could become self-governing.  The British government and the international community of the time determined that ONE of the peoples -- who needed to be protected until they could develop their own self-government -- was the Jewish people.
> 
> And private property ownership has NOTHING to do with sovereignty.
> 
> There are a few threads on this board that you should read.  And you should also become familiar with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
Click to expand...


Let's look at all these peoples who you say are native to Palestine, while ONLY the Hebrews are not.  Phoenicinans lived in Sidon, or what is modern-day Lebanon.  Queen Jezebel was formerly a Phoenician princess, daughter of King Ethbaal of Sidon, when she married King Ahab of Israel.  Chaldeans were Babylonians from modern-day Iraq.  Abraham was born there, so if the Chaldeans were somehow indigenous to Palestine, then so was Abraham.  The Akkadians were also from that general area (Iran).  The Philistines, from whom Palestine derives its name, were invaders from Greece and are not even Semitic at all while the others are.  The Nabatians are the only people, from all those that you mentioned, that were Arabs from Transjordan.  I've never heard of the Urites.  Now finally, we come to the Canaanites and Amorites (to a lesser degree because the Amorites also lived in other lands) that were native to Canaan/ Israel/ Palestine.  The ones who weren't killed off, were assimilated into the Hebrew nation.  So my question to you is this:  According to you, the Hebrews originated in the Sinai, which is very close to Israel/ Palestine.  Why are peoples who come from present-day Lebanon, Jordan, Iraq, Iran, and even Greece, native to "Palestine" while the Hebrews, from the Sinai, aren't native to it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding the Muslim friends and enemies of Israel:

Religion and politics in the feud between Saudi Arabia and Qatar


----------



## ForeverYoung436

I apologize.  Googling has informed me that the Akkadians were mostly situated in present-day Iraq and Syria, and not Iran.  But I saw no evidence of their presence in Israel/ Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Activists Blast IDF For Shooting Down Iranian Drone Instead Of Granting Asylum – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday, the committee discussed security officials' request to introduce a clause granting the government the option of bypassing the law and transferring the funds, even if the Palestinian Authority continues paying salaries to terrorists.

Maimon objected to this proposal saying, "If the government decides to suspend the law and transfer the funds, it doesn't encourage terrorism or give it a prize, it decrees that more Israelis will die."

Maimon spoke about his personal case in which the verdict stated the terrorist purchased the weapons used to carry out the attack from the Palestinian Prisoners' Office.

"For 30 years we've been transferring money to terror, and only in 2018 we begin to deal with this issue; does that make sense?" wondered Maimon.

He referred to the words of one of the speakers who counselled trusting the decision-makers. "We trust them, but how far can our trust go? To continue to do so means another dead Israeli. Money that goes to the Palestinian Authority goes to terror. This issue mustn't be confused. It's not a prize or a gift."

(full article online)

'Transferring money to the PA means Israelis will be killed'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canada’s Conservative Party Recognizes Jerusalem As Israel’s Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a small Islamic sect of an estimated 20 million people—about 1 percent of the global Muslim population—the Ahmadiyya community is a persecuted minority across the Middle East. But at the southern entrance of the northern Israeli city of Haifa lies Kababir village, home to 2,000 residents, 70 percent of whom are Ahmadi Muslims.

(full article online)

Ahmadi Muslims, Persecuted in Mideast, Find Freedom in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranian drone, Israeli counter-strike: Probing defenses is the new normal - Liberty Unyielding


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF said, that this time the man was sent by Hezbollah to test ways of infiltrating into and out of Israel.

Under interrogation the man said he was forced by two Hezbollah men, named Mahadi and Ali Shachror, to try and cross the border and test the security fence for them. They drove him to the border by motorcycle and left him there to make his way across.

(full article online)

Lebanese Man Caught Infiltrating into Israel (Again)


----------



## Sixties Fan

And when Israel shows, again and again, how liberal and tolerant its citizens are towards women/gays/transgendered/Arabs/minorities, the only way that Israel haters can explain it is the absurd idea that millions of Israelis only pretend to be liberal in order to divert attention from "the Occupation."

(full article online)

Israel is once again guilty of Arab/Christian/Transgender/Ballerina-Washing ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.  In fact, the Jews were almost all immigrants, so a quota was established so that they would not immigrate in too large of numbers and cause problems.
> But the problem was that too many did immigrate illegally, and they brought arms and trained veterans, who then started massacring Arab villages, like Dier Yassin.
> 
> It is true that it was decided that Jews did need protection, but it was NEVER intended to allow Jews to at all have any role in governing the country.  They were only supposed to be involved in local government.
> 
> And YES, land ownership most certainly DOES have to do with sovereignty.
> It is a basic and long standing legal principle that land ownership is the basis for sovereignty.
> That is why in the US originally, only land owners could vote.
> Land ownership is one of the main ways you determine who is native and who have native rights and sovereignty.
> The Jewish immigrants not only did not own hardly any of the land at all, but never even tried to pay for what land they occupied.  The Arab refugees are the legal owners of almost all of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH Treaty of Sevres did you read?
> 
> *British Mandate for Palestine*
> 
> Main article: British Mandate of Palestine
> 
> The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres:
> 
> ARTICLE 95: The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917 by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers*, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> *
> Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Where does is it mention in that Treaty that:
> 
> <<The British Mandate for Palestine came from the Treaty of Sevres, which is very clear in that it was the Muslim Arabs who were being given independence and sovereignty in Palestine, not the Jewish People.>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have never read the Treaty of Severe.
> It clearly says the inhabitants were to be given independent sovereignty, and that Jews were only to be allowed facilitated immigration to a local homeland INSIDE of Palestine, which was to be ruled by the native Arabs.
> 
> {...
> ARTICLE 95.
> 
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> Section I, Articles 1 - 260 - World War I Document Archive
> 
> There is no way to even remotely interpret the Treaty of Sevres as giving Jewish immigrants sovereignty over the native Arab majority.
> It clearly says the civil rights of non-Jews in Palestine were not to be infringed.
> That means the native Arab Majority was to have sovereignty, not the immigrant Jewish minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it very clearly.
> 
> Palestine is a region, named by the Romans to make the Jewish Nation forget their homeland.  It did not work and Jews continued to live on the land through the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims (Arabs), Crusaders and the Ottoman invasion and conquest during all of those 2000 since the Roman invasion.
> 
> You may try to make the Arabs the native people of the land all you like.  They totally do not agree with you as they will tell you that their native land is called the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> You seem to want to understand only what you wish to understand out of the Mandate for Palestine. Or any of the other three Mandates.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Denialism is a region of the mind most preferred by those who reject the Jewish Nation/People's right to sovereignty on their own Ancient Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally and completely wrong!
> Palestine was named after the Philistine and Phoenician city states, and existed hundreds of years berfore the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> It is NOT at all the Hebrew homeland, and their massacre of Canaanites like at Jericho, deny them having any right to the region at all.   Not only did the Hebrew leave when the Romans forced them out, but previously the Assyrian and Babylonians got fed up and made them leave as well.  Later the Crusaders also wiped them out, and it was only the Moslem protection that allowed some Jews to return.  But in 1900, the population was only about 5% Jewish in all of Palestine.  Even in Jerusalem the majority was always Muslim Arab.
> 
> And only an ignorant person would say that Arabs are from the Arabian peninsula or that the Palestinan Arabs came from there.  Anyone who knows any history at all know that the Arab in the Arabian Peninsula came from Palestine, and that the Palestinians, like the Canaanites, Akkadians, Amorites, Urites, Philistine, Phoenicians, Nabatians, Chaldeans, etc., all predated the Arabian Peninsula and are the original Palestine natives.
> The ONLY thing they got from the Arabian Peninsula was the unified language of Arabic.
> 
> It is not at all hard to understand the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Since you clearly do not understand it, try reading the Churchill White Paper of 1922, that was intended to make most clear.
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> {...
> The tension which has prevailed from time to time in Palestine is mainly due to apprehensions, which are entertained both by sections of the Arab and by sections of the Jewish population. These apprehensions, so far as the Arabs are concerned are partly based upon exaggerated interpretations of the meaning of the [Balfour] Declaration favouring the establishment of a Jewish National Home in Palestine, made on behalf of His Majesty's Government on 2nd November, 1917.
> 
> Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine. They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."
> 
> It is also necessary to point out that the Zionist Commission in Palestine, now termed the Palestine Zionist Executive, has not desired to possess, and does not possess, any share in the general administration of the country. Nor does the special position assigned to the Zionist Organization in Article IV of the Draft Mandate for Palestine imply any such functions. That special position relates to the measures to be taken in Palestine affecting the Jewish population, and contemplates that the organization may assist in the general development of the country, but does not entitle it to share in any degree in its government.
> 
> Further, it is contemplated that the status of all citizens of Palestine in the eyes of the law shall be Palestinian, and it has never been intended that they, or any section of them, should possess any other juridical status. So far as the Jewish population of Palestine are concerned it appears that some among them are apprehensive that His Majesty's Government may depart from the policy embodied in the Declaration of 1917. It is necessary, therefore, once more to affirm that these fears are unfounded, and that that Declaration, re affirmed by the Conference of the Principle Allied Powers at San Remo and again in the Treaty of Sevres, is not susceptible of change.
> 
> During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in Palestine a community, now numbering 80,000
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's look at all these peoples who you say are native to Palestine, while ONLY the Hebrews are not.  Phoenicinans lived in Sidon, or what is modern-day Lebanon.  Queen Jezebel was formerly a Phoenician princess, daughter of King Ethbaal of Sidon, when she married King Ahab of Israel.  Chaldeans were Babylonians from modern-day Iraq.  Abraham was born there, so if the Chaldeans were somehow indigenous to Palestine, then so was Abraham.  The Akkadians were also from that general area (Iran).  The Philistines, from whom Palestine derives its name, were invaders from Greece and are not even Semitic at all while the others are.  The Nabatians are the only people, from all those that you mentioned, that were Arabs from Transjordan.  I've never heard of the Urites.  Now finally, we come to the Canaanites and Amorites (to a lesser degree because the Amorites also lived in other lands) that were native to Canaan/ Israel/ Palestine.  The ones who weren't killed off, were assimilated into the Hebrew nation.  So my question to you is this:  According to you, the Hebrews originated in the Sinai, which is very close to Israel/ Palestine.  Why are peoples who come from present-day Lebanon, Jordan, Iraq, Iran, and even Greece, native to "Palestine" while the Hebrews, from the Sinai, aren't native to it?
Click to expand...


If by Urites, you mean ppl from the city Ur of the Chaldees (in Babylonia), then how are they "indigenous to Palestine"?  In fact, the Hebrews (aside from the Canaanites who assimilated into Israel) are the ONLY indigenous-to-"Palestine" ppl on your list.  Ironic.


----------



## fanger

*Israel PM Netanyahu 'should be charged with corruption'*
*Netanyahu corruption charges 'recommended'*


----------



## Sixties Fan

NOT Satire  

Iran Discovers Our Zionist Death Lizardsᵀᴹ


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Wow  !! ]






'Please attack'

Syrian children urge Israel to bomb Assad regime


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> NOT Satire
> 
> Iran Discovers Our Zionist Death Lizardsᵀᴹ







Aussie Dave and erika lange, look like lizards


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> [Wow  !! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Please attack'
> 
> Syrian children urge Israel to bomb Assad regime


Their hebrew writing looks good for arab kids


----------



## Shusha

We (global community 'we') really need to stop using children for political purposes.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Wow  !! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Please attack'
> 
> Syrian children urge Israel to bomb Assad regime
> 
> 
> 
> Their hebrew writing looks good for arab kids
Click to expand...


I don't know about Syrian Arabs, but most Israeli Arabs can speak Hebrew better than many Jews around the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Wow  !! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Please attack'
> 
> Syrian children urge Israel to bomb Assad regime
> 
> 
> 
> Their hebrew writing looks good for arab kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about Syrian Arabs, but most Israeli Arabs can speak Hebrew better than many Jews around the world.
Click to expand...

More than likely they asked someone who knew Hebrew and Arabic to write it for them, for the community.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a documentary now making the rounds of film festivals, an Israeli photojournalist trained her lens on a small Gazan child whose remarkably paradoxical existence reflects the complicated mix of humanitarianism, hatred and bureaucracy that governs relations between Israel and the Gaza Strip.

(full article online)

Film zooms in on 8-year-old amputee from Gaza living in an Israeli hospital


----------



## Sixties Fan

Besides the hilariously over the top prose, there are two interesting omissions in the brief history of King Hussein's reign.

One is that it described the violent Palestinian uprising in 1970 as a "vicious conspiracy" without mentioning that the main instigator was the PLO - and that Jordanian forces killed thousands of Palestinians during the Black September uprising.

And the other is that the peace treaty between Israel and Jordan isn't mentioned.

Jordan is too embarrassed to admit that it once considered Palestinians to be mortal enemies, and that it ever made peace with Israel.

(full article online)

http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2018/02/what-you-can-learn-from-jordanian-pro.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

First of three security structures constructed at entrance to Old City to protect against stabbing attacks, sparking outrage over 'plan to Judaize Jerusalem'

(full article online)

Palestinians threaten protests over new Damascus Gate watchposts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Factually Inaccurate and Legally Flawed: HRW’s 2017 Report


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Factually Inaccurate and Legally Flawed: HRW’s 2017 Report


These clowns don't even know that Israel does not have borders.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Factually Inaccurate and Legally Flawed: HRW’s 2017 Report
> 
> 
> 
> These clowns don't even know that Israel does not have borders.
Click to expand...


Speaking of "factually inaccurate"....


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times is Puzzled: Who’s Responsible for the Mess in Gaza?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Free speech in France....for Jews and Israel .....where does it hide? ]

Israel festival at University of Lille canceled because of anti-Israel protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF foils infiltration attempt


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF attacks Hamas targets in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

‏Congress Unanimously Passes Bill Slamming Hamas for Using Human Shields


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.

Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.

Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.

According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.

(full article online)

News the Media Isn't Giving You


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.
> 
> Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.
> 
> Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> News the Media Isn't Giving You


Israel really needs to stop its war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.
> 
> Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.
> 
> Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> News the Media Isn't Giving You
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
Click to expand...

According to your sentence, Israel is at war with itself.  It started it, it must end it.

End it already!!!!!   LOL

When the "native Palestinians" stop the war they started in 1920 against the Jews and Israel, Israel will do the same.  Not before.


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM Netanyahu Addresses Munich Security Conference Holding Iranian Drone Part


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.
> 
> Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.
> 
> Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> News the Media Isn't Giving You
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
Click to expand...


Palestinian mentality. That THEIR terrorism must be stopped by Israel and not by them. But that the way to stop it is to permit it until it is ensured that no Arabs have to live in the presence of Jews.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.
> 
> Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.
> 
> Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> News the Media Isn't Giving You
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your sentence, Israel is at war with itself.  It started it, it must end it.
> 
> End it already!!!!!   LOL
> 
> When the "native Palestinians" stop the war they started in 1920 against the Jews and Israel, Israel will do the same.  Not before.
Click to expand...


What amazes me is when the Pali's kill one or more Israeli's Israel retaliates & then the Pali's & their supporters like Tinhead bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israelis.  A classic case of Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran has 10 military bases in Syria, two near Israel border — analyst


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Everyone Agrees”: Second Draft on the MSNM’s Contribution to the Arab-Israeli Conflict | Augean Stables


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC's endemic bias against Israel bias (Zvi) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC 2 sent a real soldier, Iraq war veteran Col. Tim Collins, to look at Sderot and Gaza. He saw the evidence of secondary mosque explosions that Goldstone didn't. He interviews Gaza rocket makers and gets chased out of Rafah where the weapons smugglers work. He honestly looks at one of the bigger accidents of the war, where the Gaza doctor's daughters were killed, and shows how difficult it would be for Israelis to have distinguished the civilians.

Wish I could embed it.

(h/t t34zakat)
UPDATE: Here's the article about the video that includes most of the text, from Conflictzones.tv: (h/t Gaia)
Inside the Gaza Strip – subjected to a short but bloody war against Israeli forces that ended in January 2009, and under the control of the Islamist militant movement Hamas - Colonel Tim Collins drove up to a massive roadside poster.

“It shows the Legoland town of Sderot [southern Israel] being bombarded by unguided weapons,” said the Colonel. “[Responding to] this is what the Israelis say the attack was all about. But this poster wasn’t produced by an Israeli PR company. It was paid for by Hamas, and they’ve got their badge on it – showing a war crime by any standard.”

The main target for the rocket fire depicted in the Hamas roadside billboard had indeed been the small Israeli border town of Sderot.

(full article online)

Great BBC video on Gaza ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Portugal says it wants Jews and Jewish investment in country


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is the Ultimate Anti-Imperialist State


----------



## Sixties Fan

But the Sophie McNeill phenomenon goes well beyond our private feelings. The ABC is one of Australia's most influential and significant national institutions. You don't have to be, to use Ms McNeill's inappropriate term, an _Israeli activist_ to be outraged at the soft-pedaling she does on those who see value and even redemption in Palestinian Arab terrorism as the Tamimi clan do. 

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 21-Feb-18: News industry activism, its tendentious outcomes and the Tamimis


----------



## MJB12741

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is in the midst of a terror wave few people outside of Israel know about, because the international media is not reporting about it.
> 
> Although it is rarely described as such even in Israel, the terror wave has been ongoing for twenty-nine months – from September 2015 and until the present. In January 2018, according to the latest figures from the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there were a total of 332 terrorist incidents, resulting in one murder and 16 injured. The incidents included 2 stabbings/attempted stabbings; 2 shootings; 1 ramming attack; 4 roadside bombs; 251 stone-throwing attacks and 45 Molotov cocktails.
> 
> Most of the mainstream media, which is constantly obsessing over ‘fake news’, is not reporting any of these terrorist attacks, which is ironic, as nothing could possibly be more fake than deliberately omitting to report news. Especially because the omission only happens in order to advance the specific and insidious agenda of portraying Israel as the ‘aggressor’ and the Arabs as perpetual, ‘oppressed victims’.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, since 13 September 2015, 62 innocent people have been killed in terrorist attacks and 899 people have been wounded. There have been 192 stabbing attacks and 139 attempted stabbings; 173 shooting attacks and 61 vehicular (ramming) attacks. In addition, riots and other types of attacks occur almost daily: rock throwing (6481), roadside/pipe bombs (187) and Molotov cocktails/grenades (1320). Furthermore, in the south, Hamas & Co. has launched innumerable rockets and mortar shells on Israel from Gaza, 64 of which have fallen in Israel. In 2017, 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out, while 400 terrorist attacks, including 13 suicide attacks and 8 kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> News the Media Isn't Giving You
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian mentality. That THEIR terrorism must be stopped by Israel and not by them. But that the way to stop it is to permit it until it is ensured that no Arabs have to live in the presence of Jews.
Click to expand...


Israel should end their Zionist agenda of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions so Palestinians can remain where they are on their stolen land & start treating them like their own Arab brothers do in surrounding Arab countries.  Anyone ever hear any Palestinian or Palestinian supporter bitches about that?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday, Hotovely told American Jewish leaders that Israel is currently engaged in talks with 10 different countries regarding the relocation of their embassies.

Speaking with members of the Conference of Presidents of Major Jewish Organizations, currently visiting Israel as part of their annual leadership mission to Israel, Hotovely briefed leaders on the progress made towards securing the embassy relocations.

"We are in a dialogue with over ten countries to transfer their embassies to our capital, Jerusalem," said Hotovely.

"We want to see at least another 10 countries that will transfer their embassies to Jerusalem after the US in the coming years."

(full article online)

Hotovely: '10 more countries in talks to move embassies to Jerusalem'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Those darn Israelis.  They must STOP saving lives !!!!   ]

UAE media ignoring Israel foiling plot to bomb Emirates plane ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Latest "Apartheid?" Poster - A Hebrew U Dean is an Arab ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trump administration officials say Congress being briefed on plans; Ribbon cutting could take place on May 14 -- day of independence declaration

(full article online)

US Embassy in Jerusalem to open in May — in time for Israel’s 70th anniversay


----------



## Sixties Fan

What do the Palestinian citizens of Israel want?


----------



## MJB12741

Has anyone heard of any Palestinian citizens of Israel who want to leave to go live in some surrounding Arab country?


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We revealed today that Israel’s intelligence services prevented the shooting down of an Australian airliner, and I can tell you that this is one of many, many such actions that we did preventing terrorism around the world,”

(full article online)

IDF Thwarts Deadly ISIS Attack on Australian Airliner


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA is not a Sacred Cow


----------



## Sixties Fan

More BBC promotion of PA messaging on US embassy


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> More BBC promotion of PA messaging on US embassy



Maybe now would be a good time for the Palestinians & their supporters to come to the realization that Israel is there to stay.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Now we can breathe more easily.  Iran does not intend to destroy Israel at least for the next 25 years  ]

The subjects of the submissions to the festival are:

 Why down with Israel?
The Quds-occupier regime (Israel) and human rights;
The Quds-occupier regime (Israel) and oppression;
How did the Quds-occupier regime (Israel) form?
The Quds-occupier regime (Israel) and Islamophobia;
The Quds-occupier regime (Israel) and terrorism promotion;
Zionist child- killing regime;
The Quds-occupier regime (Israel) would not survive the next 25 years;
Israel, a cancerous tumor;
Israel, a fake, racist and colonialist regime


Note that Hossein Amir-Abdollahian says that Israel's destruction is not merely a prediction but an active plan by Iran.

There is a large countdown clock in Tehran showing the supposed number of days Israel has left before it is destroyed in 2040, since Khamenei made his prediction in 2015.

It is unclear why the festival shows 25 years instead of 22 years to adjust for the original timeframe. Maybe it isn't as catchy,  and this festival is all about creating memes.

One other part about the announcement that is interesting
 The organizers will work with 2,400 anti-Israel NGOs in Europe, North America, Latin America, and Eastern Asia to promote the festival across the world, Qomi said.2400 anti-Israel NGOs? That's more than one NGO for every 3000 Israeli Jews.

(full article online)

Iran creates festival to countdown Israel's destruction within 25 years ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU's Federica Mogherini praises Jordan's "special role" in protecting Jerusalem's holy places. (Who cares that they deny Jewish rights?) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Renowned Professor Outraged After Being Accused of Saying Nice Things About Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Were any of these attacks on Jews related to what is going on between Israel and the Palestinians?  Or some of them just the excuse?  Do some things ever change?  Any difference between the attacks on Jews since 1948 and the attacks on Jews before the Mandate for Palestine?]

Anti-Semitic incidents in US more than doubled within 2 years – report


----------



## Sixties Fan

WHAT'S GOING ON? Poll Shows Arabs Support Israel Over Iran


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> EU's Federica Mogherini praises Jordan's "special role" in protecting Jerusalem's holy places. (Who cares that they deny Jewish rights?) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Quoted from remarks found here:

_Let me say, today in particular, one word on the closure yesterday of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem in protest to certain Israeli steps planned or announced. We hope that a solution can be found quickly. Jerusalem is a holy city to the three monotheistic religions. This special status and character of the city must be preserved and respected by all. And I am saying this, in particular, standing next to you, as His Majesty [Abdullah II] King of Jordan has a very special role - a very appreciated role - when it comes to the Holy Places in Jerusalem. He knows that he can always count on our full support. And I think that the developments yesterday showed that there is a special attention we need to pay to this aspect._

Comments like these lead me to cement my position that Jerusalem absolutely must remain united under the sovereignty of Israel.  We must excise any idea that certain religious monuments or places deserve "special consideration" outside of the sovereign of that territory.  It is a concept which is rejected by all other nations, regardless of the religious sanctity of many places in the world, and is applied only to Israel.  

There is absolutely no reason for normal sovereignty over her own territory be removed from Israel.  Israel has demonstrated time and again her ability to respect all three monotheistic religions within her territory (even at great expense to the Jewish people).  On the other hand; Palestine, Gaza, Jordan, the EU, the UN and its missions have consistently denied Israel her absolute right to sovereignty over her territory and the Jewish People's right to worship and practice their faith.  How can the Jewish people expect the EU to uphold their rights to worship in their own holy places under Arab Muslim rule when they can't even do it NOW under Israeli rule?  The idea is preposterous.  

The relationship between any particular religion and the sovereign under which she practices should be entirely between the sovereign and the religion -- including taxation, property laws and all other affairs normally granted to sovereigns.


----------



## Shusha

AND....indigenous peoples around the world should be appalled that sacred sites can be usurped and then removed from the care of the indigenous peoples to whom they belong.


----------



## Hollie

I found it hilarious that the Grand Mufti (hey - this is not just a regular, pedestrian Mufti but rather the Grand Poobah of Mufti’dom, thank you very much), has threatened “*disasters of wars, anarchy“™️. *It doesn’t really matter why, does it?

I’ll presume the good Mufti will want to include some islamo-rock chucking, tire burning, Islamics burning down their own neighborhoods and some world-class whining and seething on the part of the Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians”

So why is this news? This is every other day in the Islamo hood.





*PA Mufti warns of “disasters of wars,” if US embassy is moved - PMW Bulletins

PA Mufti warns of "disasters of wars, anarchy, 
and instability" in region,
US embassy move to Jerusalem is 
"blatant attack on Arabs and Muslims"*


*Mufti implicitly encourages violence and Martyrdom, 
urging Palestinians and Muslims to 
"sacrifice all that is dear to them"*


By Nan Jacques Zilberdik

After the announcement by the US State Department last week that the US embassy will be moved to Jerusalem on May 14, 2018, the Palestinian Authority's Grand Mufti warned that such a move will lead to "disasters of wars" in the entire world, as it is perceived as an "attack" on all Muslims:

"He [the Mufti] explained that *the transfer of the American embassy to Jerusalem, if it is carried out, will not be an attack on the Palestinians alone, but rather a blatant attack on the Arabs and Muslims throughout the world,* ...and that it will not serve peace and security in the region, but rather bring upon it *disasters of wars, anarchy, and instability*."
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]

He further implicitly encouraged Palestinians and Muslims to use violence and seek Martyrdom, stating that they will "sacrifice all that is dear to them":

"[The Mufti] added that *the residents of Jerusalem and all of the Palestinians, Arabs, and Muslims will not submit to this blatant attack, and will sacrifice all that is dear to them in order to confront the American stubbornness*."

The PA Ministry of Foreign Affairs called the embassy move "a direct aggression towards our people," regarding it as "a provocative declaration and a blow to the sensibilities of the Arabs and Muslims." [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> EU's Federica Mogherini praises Jordan's "special role" in protecting Jerusalem's holy places. (Who cares that they deny Jewish rights?) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


more crap from an anonymous blogger?


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> I found it hilarious that the Grand Mufti (hey - this is not just a regular, pedestrian Mufti but rather the Grand Poobah of Mufti’dom, thank you very much), has threatened “*disasters of wars, anarchy“™️. *It doesn’t really matter why, does it?
> 
> I’ll presume the good Mufti will want to include some islamo-rock chucking, tire burning, Islamics burning down their own neighborhoods and some world-class whining and seething on the part of the Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians”
> 
> So why is this news? This is every other day in the Islamo hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PA Mufti warns of “disasters of wars,” if US embassy is moved - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PA Mufti warns of "disasters of wars, anarchy,
> and instability" in region,
> US embassy move to Jerusalem is
> "blatant attack on Arabs and Muslims"*
> 
> 
> *Mufti implicitly encourages violence and Martyrdom,
> urging Palestinians and Muslims to
> "sacrifice all that is dear to them"*
> 
> 
> By Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> After the announcement by the US State Department last week that the US embassy will be moved to Jerusalem on May 14, 2018, the Palestinian Authority's Grand Mufti warned that such a move will lead to "disasters of wars" in the entire world, as it is perceived as an "attack" on all Muslims:
> 
> "He [the Mufti] explained that *the transfer of the American embassy to Jerusalem, if it is carried out, will not be an attack on the Palestinians alone, but rather a blatant attack on the Arabs and Muslims throughout the world,* ...and that it will not serve peace and security in the region, but rather bring upon it *disasters of wars, anarchy, and instability*."
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]
> 
> He further implicitly encouraged Palestinians and Muslims to use violence and seek Martyrdom, stating that they will "sacrifice all that is dear to them":
> 
> "[The Mufti] added that *the residents of Jerusalem and all of the Palestinians, Arabs, and Muslims will not submit to this blatant attack, and will sacrifice all that is dear to them in order to confront the American stubbornness*."
> 
> The PA Ministry of Foreign Affairs called the embassy move "a direct aggression towards our people," regarding it as "a provocative declaration and a blow to the sensibilities of the Arabs and Muslims." [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]


Can't say the didn't give a fair warning


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it hilarious that the Grand Mufti (hey - this is not just a regular, pedestrian Mufti but rather the Grand Poobah of Mufti’dom, thank you very much), has threatened “*disasters of wars, anarchy“™️. *It doesn’t really matter why, does it?
> 
> I’ll presume the good Mufti will want to include some islamo-rock chucking, tire burning, Islamics burning down their own neighborhoods and some world-class whining and seething on the part of the Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians”
> 
> So why is this news? This is every other day in the Islamo hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PA Mufti warns of “disasters of wars,” if US embassy is moved - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PA Mufti warns of "disasters of wars, anarchy,
> and instability" in region,
> US embassy move to Jerusalem is
> "blatant attack on Arabs and Muslims"*
> 
> 
> *Mufti implicitly encourages violence and Martyrdom,
> urging Palestinians and Muslims to
> "sacrifice all that is dear to them"*
> 
> 
> By Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> After the announcement by the US State Department last week that the US embassy will be moved to Jerusalem on May 14, 2018, the Palestinian Authority's Grand Mufti warned that such a move will lead to "disasters of wars" in the entire world, as it is perceived as an "attack" on all Muslims:
> 
> "He [the Mufti] explained that *the transfer of the American embassy to Jerusalem, if it is carried out, will not be an attack on the Palestinians alone, but rather a blatant attack on the Arabs and Muslims throughout the world,* ...and that it will not serve peace and security in the region, but rather bring upon it *disasters of wars, anarchy, and instability*."
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]
> 
> He further implicitly encouraged Palestinians and Muslims to use violence and seek Martyrdom, stating that they will "sacrifice all that is dear to them":
> 
> "[The Mufti] added that *the residents of Jerusalem and all of the Palestinians, Arabs, and Muslims will not submit to this blatant attack, and will sacrifice all that is dear to them in order to confront the American stubbornness*."
> 
> The PA Ministry of Foreign Affairs called the embassy move "a direct aggression towards our people," regarding it as "a provocative declaration and a blow to the sensibilities of the Arabs and Muslims." [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Feb. 26, 2018]
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say the didn't give a fair warning
Click to expand...


Did you steal that nonsense from Juan Cole?


----------



## fanger

*Donations*
Thank you to all of my supporters for your generosity and your encouragement of an independent press! Checks to

*Juan Cole
P. O. Box 32509
Los Angeles, CA
90032

About*


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> EU's Federica Mogherini praises Jordan's "special role" in protecting Jerusalem's holy places. (Who cares that they deny Jewish rights?) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Clauses in the 3 April 1949 Armistice Agreements specified that Israelis would have access to the religious sites in East Jerusalem. However, Jordan refused to implement this clause arguing that Israel's refusal to permit the return of Palestinians to their homes in West Jerusalem voided that clause in the agreement.
Jordanian annexation of the West Bank - Wikipedia


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> *Donations*
> Thank you to all of my supporters for your generosity and your encouragement of an independent press! Checks to
> 
> *Juan Cole
> P. O. Box 32509
> Los Angeles, CA
> 90032
> 
> About*



I hope you will make a donation as compensation for the material you plagiarized.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It isn't just Arab leaders who are leaning to Israel - the people are, too. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Somehow, after hearing American poetry and jazz and learning about non-violent approaches to conflict resolutions, Gaza still descended into the hellhole it is now where violence is considered the best way to solve any issue.

What were the goals of this American Corner? What exactly was it meant to do?

And the Jerusalem consulate does very similar programs throughout the West Bank. What does it accomplish? Who gets converted to American style thinking? Where is even one "success" story?

(full article online)

When does diplomacy mean naivete? US outreach to Gaza, 2008 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Somehow, after hearing American poetry and jazz and learning about non-violent approaches to conflict resolutions, Gaza still descended into the hellhole it is now where violence is considered the best way to solve any issue.
> 
> What were the goals of this American Corner? What exactly was it meant to do?
> 
> And the Jerusalem consulate does very similar programs throughout the West Bank. What does it accomplish? Who gets converted to American style thinking? Where is even one "success" story?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When does diplomacy mean naivete? US outreach to Gaza, 2008 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


What was the point?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, after hearing American poetry and jazz and learning about non-violent approaches to conflict resolutions, Gaza still descended into the hellhole it is now where violence is considered the best way to solve any issue.
> 
> What were the goals of this American Corner? What exactly was it meant to do?
> 
> And the Jerusalem consulate does very similar programs throughout the West Bank. What does it accomplish? Who gets converted to American style thinking? Where is even one "success" story?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When does diplomacy mean naivete? US outreach to Gaza, 2008 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> What was the point?
Click to expand...

They apparently learned that they cannot compete with the Quran's teachings of hatred for the other and supremacy over Jews and Christians.

Islam is about submission to their religion and never being conquered by any other.

They tried, but most Muslims are not ready for peace with all others for the foreseeable future.

Only when they find the need to make peace, they will make peace.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ At long last..... ]

Prince William will travel to Israel this summer, in the first-ever official visit by the British royal family to the Jewish state, his residence declared Thursday.

While royals have traveled to Israel in the past, no member of the British monarchy has ever come to country on an official tour.

(full article online)

Prince William to visit Israel this summer, in first official trip by UK royal


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 27-Feb-18: On Australia's ABC and being unbalanced


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soldiers defuse explosives planted on Gaza fence by Palestinian rioters


----------



## Sixties Fan

100 years after Balfour, Britain still shaping the region, say pair of authors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel appoints new ambassador to UNESCO, OECD amid rift with UN cultural agency


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Purim and natural hate*

As I was reading the megillah this Purim, it occurred to me that the most resonant part of the story today is that Haman's hate for Jews was so irrational, although he pretended to justify it using weak arguments that people are more than willing to swallow to justify their own bigotry.

It is exactly the same today, as the Israel-haters are completely irrational. Their hate comes first, and their justifications come later. Answer their points and they will come up with others, because the entire basis of their antipathy to Jews is baseless, irrational hate.

The biggest lie they say is that they are "pro-Palestinian."

It just occurred to be that people who claim to be "pro-Palestinian" - like the entire staff at Electronic Intifada - are against any Palestinian being naturalized in any Arab country, and in fact they will say they are against Palestinians becoming citizens of any other country until they can "return" to destroy Israel. To these supposed lovers of all things Palestinian, they demand that millions of Arabs with Palestinian ancestry remain stateless, indefinitely.

What love they show!

But there is one recent exception where they fought mightily for a Palestinian to be a  citizen of another country.

Terrorist Rasmea Odeh, as they fought hard to allow her to remain an American citizen. And even that they tried to justify on the basis of whatever crazy legal arguments they could find to hang their love for a murderer of Jews on.

Purim teaches us that the haters of Jews and Israel aren't ever going to go away. All we can do is win, over and over again.

Purim and natural hate ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 100 years after Balfour, Britain still shaping the region, say pair of authors


Indeed, the assholes started a hundred years (and counting) of wars.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years after Balfour, Britain still shaping the region, say pair of authors
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the assholes started a hundred years (and counting) of wars.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Arabs-Moslems continue to whine about the interruption to their perceived entitlement to gee-had.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years after Balfour, Britain still shaping the region, say pair of authors
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the assholes started a hundred years (and counting) of wars.
Click to expand...


Hmmm!  I take it you are not to fond of the earlier Sykes-Pico treaty.  All or nothing for Palestinian mentality, right?  Well, so it shall be.

The 100-Year-Old Agreement You Need to Know About to Understand What’s Driving the Islamic State


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News amplifies church leaders’ Nazi analogy yet again


----------



## Sixties Fan

New ‘Entebbe’ hijacked by heavy-handed political correctness


----------



## Sixties Fan

The two-state solution's inconvenient truths


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths



Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment. 

Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.


----------



## admonit

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
Click to expand...

It's not a solution, it's a suicide.


----------



## Shusha

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
Click to expand...


For Israel?  

How so?


----------



## Hollie

*Terror victim's family, West Point classmates plead with senators: Stop 'Pay for Slay'

Terror victim's family, West Point classmates plead with senators: Stop 'Pay for Slay'

They were on one of the most meaningful deployments of their lives.

A group of West Point graduates fanned out on a mission for one of their fallen classmates, along with his parents and sister. Their battlefield was not in a foreign land, but the marble halls of the U.S. Senate on Capitol Hill.

"Our mission is to make sure people are aware of the Taylor Force Act. It's addressing the 'pay for slay.' The Palestinians have a reward program for terrorism committed in Israel and Taylor was a victim," said Taylor's father, Stuart.
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Women’s March Co-Chair Cites Anti-Semite to Prove She’s Not an Anti-Semite


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/03/...-resolution-with-missions-to-pa-in-jerusalem/


----------



## admonit

Shusha said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
Click to expand...



Israel is too strong to be destroyed.  It's an open secret that Israel has nukes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/03/...-resolution-with-missions-to-pa-in-jerusalem/


Did Trump ever mention if he was going to move to East or West Jerusalem?


----------



## Sixties Fan

His main argument against Erdogan's actions today is that the Ottomans didn't prevent Jews from moving to their historic homeland, thereby associating him somehow with the early Zionists.

The only way the argument makes sense is if one assumes that the audience is thoroughly antisemitic.

To be fair, there is less of this sort of thing in Arab media in recent years, but there is still plenty of such overt Jew-hatred, associating one's enemies with Jews as a means to discredit them in the Arab mind.

(full article online)

Arab columnists still try to discredit their political enemies by associating them with Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

Israeli Border policeman filmed throwing tear gas at Palestinian couple holding infant

*Israel's Public Relations Machine Had a Very Bad Week*
Israel’s made a mockery of itself this week in Jericho and in its ongoing war with the Palestinian Tamimi family


----------



## fanger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is too strong to be destroyed.  It's an open secret that Israel has nukes.
Click to expand...

Israeli Nuclear Threats and Blackmail


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is too strong to be destroyed.  It's an open secret that Israel has nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli Nuclear Threats and Blackmail
Click to expand...

You are feeling lonely today.   Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Shusha

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them. 

And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel. 

On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not just the US: Guatemala plans Jerusalem embassy move by May


----------



## admonit

Shusha said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two-state solution's inconvenient truths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them.
> 
> And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel.
> 
> On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.
Click to expand...

OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?

I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.

Jordan is an enemy of Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them.
> 
> And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel.
> 
> On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
Click to expand...


Jordan and Israel signed a peace treaty in 1994.


----------



## Sixties Fan

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This. I agree with nearly all of this assessment.
> 
> Recognize Gaza as an independent state and make "Palestine" a province of Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them.
> 
> And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel.
> 
> On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
Click to expand...

Jordan has a Peace Treaty with Israel.  Some Jordanians do not want peace with Israel, which is different from Jordan being an enemy of Israel.

Palestine is probably refers to the "State of Palestine, which is what Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria (West Bank) would be.   

Jordan wanted to annex the "West Bank" in 1950, but was not allowed to.

Until Gaza or the PA/ PLO reject violence and are ready to come to the table and negotiate, there will not be any State of Palestine.

Gaza, for me, is a separate State from the PA.  But their desire is to destroy Israel, unite all the land West of the river Jordan and then fight between themselves......which is what they have been doing anyway for the past few decades.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli team takes home medals as country erased from map, national anthem not played at international competition.

(full article online)

Israel wins 2 gold medals at Abu Dhabi ju-jitsu competition


----------



## Shusha

admonit said:


> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.



I disagree.  Jordan has a peace treaty with Israel.  And it seems to me they are natural allies against some of the more extreme elements in the ME.  It is in their mutual best interests to continue to be allies.  It would certainly NOT be in Jordan's best interests to invade or otherwise start a war with Israel.

The hope, in making Palestine part of Jordan (perhaps as a separate, semi-autonomous province), is to take some of the fight out of the Arab Palestinians and remove the Jewish people as the object or symbol of their victimhood.  Jordan would be able to lay a restraining hand on those extremists still seeking to destroy Israel, both symbolically and practically, whilst also building a viable economy either as part of Jordan, or eventually, possibly, as an independent state.  

I think it just softens the whole conflict.  The Arab Palestinians would be in conflict with Jordan for independence (a relatively mild conflict, if one at all and an easy fix).  And Jordan and Israel would be able to work out an equitable territory division.  It ends the "occupation".  Keeps Israel demographically safe.  Hastens Arab Palestinian independence (should they continue to want it).  Keeps Israel secure.  Maintains Jewish sovereignty over Jerusalem, while assigning Jordan her "special role".  

Seems to me to be a win for everyone.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC muddies a story of anti-Israel bigotry in sport


----------



## rylah

The Israel Police report - The terrorist attack in Acre  was on a nationalistic background

  Police Spokesperson :
* The commander of the Hof district, Peretz Amar, assesses the situation at the Acre police station following the attack *

The assessment of the situation ended at these minutes with the participation of all the security forces, in the context of which the terrorist attack that took place a few hours ago was investigated.

The investigation of the incident, including the findings of the scene and the documentation, indicates that this was a nationalistic attack.

According to preliminary findings, it appears that a number of attempts have been made by the driver, an Arab with a blue ID who is not a resident of the city, to run through several arenas, security forces, with the emphasis on deliberately trampling uniformed policemen and soldiers.

The lawyer of the driver: "A completely normative person, was not connected to any organization"

   Attorney Adel Dahab, who represents the driver who carried out the attack in Acre, said: "This is a completely normative person, an employee, not connected to politics and to any organization.
It seems logical to you that he was going to carry out an attack with his wife, endangering her and the fetus's life, we saw conflicting messages about what happened, but it is clear that there is no difference between this incident and any other accident. "

Driver's father: "All that happened was that he took his pregnant wife for a test." Another relative added: "On many occasions he said he was for peace and coexistence"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jordan wanted to annex the "West Bank" in 1950, but was not allowed to.


You need to argue with RoccoR about that. He believes that Israel conquered Jordanian territory in the 1967 war.


----------



## admonit

ForeverYoung436 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them.
> 
> And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel.
> 
> On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan and Israel signed a peace treaty in 1994.
Click to expand...

Which means that Israel and Jordan formally are not in state of war. It dosn't necessary mean that Jordan today is less hostile toward Israel than she was before signing the treaty.


----------



## admonit

Sixties Fan said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a solution, it's a suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Israel?
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pre-1967 "Auschwitz borders" plus a terrorist Palestinian state. Ideal conditions to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about "67 borders" and would not suggest them.
> 
> And Gaza is incapable of destroying Israel.
> 
> On the contrary, I think Jordan would be an excellent ally with Israel to keep the more extreme factions within Jordan's sovereign territory under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan has a Peace Treaty with Israel.  Some Jordanians do not want peace with Israel, which is different from Jordan being an enemy of Israel.
Click to expand...

All Jordanians do not want peace with Israel, but they have no chances against Israel and they need American money. And actually there is no real peace, but rather something like an improved truce. Russia and Japan didn't signed peace treaty, but they are not  enemies. Jordan was and is an enemy of Israel.


> Palestine is probably refers to the "State of Palestine, which is what Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria (West Bank) would be.


Then it is the same "Auschwitz borders".


----------



## admonit

Shusha said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Jordan has a peace treaty with Israel.  And it seems to me they are natural allies against some of the more extreme elements in the ME.  It is in their mutual best interests to continue to be allies.
Click to expand...

Jordan never was and is not an ally of Israel.


> It would certainly NOT be in Jordan's best interests to invade or otherwise start a war with Israel.


Yes, they remember well the 1967 lesson.


> The hope, in making Palestine part of Jordan (perhaps as a separate, semi-autonomous province), is to take some of the fight out of the Arab Palestinians and *remove the Jewish people as the object or symbol of their victimhood*.


It never will happen.


> I think it just softens the whole conflict.  The Arab Palestinians would be in conflict with Jordan for independence (a relatively mild conflict, if one at all and an easy fix).


Palestinians will never agree to be a part of Jordan in the first place.


> Maintains Jewish sovereignty over Jerusalem, while assigning Jordan her "special role".


The "special role" of Jordan is to incite violence and deny the rights of Jews in Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

admonit said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. May be I misunderstood 'make "Palestine" a province of Jordan'. What did you mean?
> 
> I mentioned Gaza as additional factor.
> 
> Jordan is an enemy of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Jordan has a peace treaty with Israel.  And it seems to me they are natural allies against some of the more extreme elements in the ME.  It is in their mutual best interests to continue to be allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan never was and is not an ally of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> It would certainly NOT be in Jordan's best interests to invade or otherwise start a war with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they remember well the 1967 lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> The hope, in making Palestine part of Jordan (perhaps as a separate, semi-autonomous province), is to take some of the fight out of the Arab Palestinians and *remove the Jewish people as the object or symbol of their victimhood*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it just softens the whole conflict.  The Arab Palestinians would be in conflict with Jordan for independence (a relatively mild conflict, if one at all and an easy fix).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians will never agree to be a part of Jordan in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Maintains Jewish sovereignty over Jerusalem, while assigning Jordan her "special role".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "special role" of Jordan is to incite violence and deny the rights of Jews in Jerusalem.
Click to expand...

Both Egypt and Jordan meant the peace treaty they signed.
It is the next generations and the continued islamic generations who are demanding that both end the treaties and the relationships they have with Israel, no matter how small.

They cannot because Iran has become an issue in the area.  Iran is a threat to all Sunni States and they know that only Israel can contain Iran.

If we discount the extremists in both countries, including the afraid King Abdullah of Jordan......

We are dealing with Iran, ISIS, Turkey and all of those groups who were not around when the treaties were signed and are interested in taking power and create their caliphate or anything else as we saw with ISIS.

Both Egypt and Jordan want to keep the treaties, because they know neither would win any war with Israel, and they have much to gain from Israel itself, be it in any kind of help for the people, security, etc.

Israel does not want any more wars.  Attempts to avoid at any cost by being the strongest military around.  Which is not to say that the King of Jordan isn't thinking about his own interests feeling threatened by the groups in his country, which goes to show the "show of force" after what happened at the Embassy there.  And they are only now resolving that issue.

Diplomacy is the only way to go for now.  Sooner or later all the pieces need to come together.  Israel will not be giving up anything for nothing.

There is another war with Gaza and Lebanon brewing for Iran's sake.  The move of the Embassy will bring a lot of headaches which Israel is already working on to deal with when May comes.

One can only wait and see if Hamas and Hezbollah are really willing to go another round with Israel.  At what cost to them, as Israel has made it very clear that there is not going to be a next time.

Stay tuned every one.


----------



## Shusha

admonit said:


> Jordan never was and is not an ally of Israel.


Maybe not a friend.  But definitely an ally.  If things so sideways in the ME, whether the catalyst is ISIS or Hezbollah or Iran, Jordan does not want to be fighting against Israel and a Trump-led US.  Does Jordan support Palestinian independence?  Why or why not?  If Jordan and Israel can work together to contain the extremists, under Jordanian (rather than Israeli) guidance, doesn't that bring about the best possible outcome for everyone?



> It never will happen.


Maybe not.  But it might certainly soften the situation.  Its possible that Arab Palestinians will throw rocks and commit stabbing attacks against Arab Jordanians living down the hill from them.  But it seems to me less likely.  



> Palestinians will never agree to be a part of Jordan in the first place.


I think Palestinians might be quite inclined to it.  It would be advantageous to them.  The leadership not so much.  



> The "special role" of Jordan is to incite violence and deny the rights of Jews in Jerusalem.


Yes, this does sometimes seem true.  Jordan must certainly be seen by the rest of the Arab world to be "protecting" al-Haram al-Sharif.  But protecting the Holy Place will be much easier once the tensions over sovereignty are diffused, imo.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Glorifying Child Martyrdom? How Dare You! That’s- Oh, By Palestinians? Cool. – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> 
> Glorifying Child Martyrdom? How Dare You! That’s- Oh, By Palestinians? Cool. – PreOccupied Territory



Oh.  That one is good.  Bang on.


----------



## fanger

*Israeli Court Blasts Shin Bet: Interrogation Tactics Led to False Confession, Imprisonment of Palestinian*
*Israeli court blasts Shin Bet: Interrogation tactics led to false confession, imprisonment of Palestinian*

*For the first time in its history, an interrogator from Israel’s secret police agency, the Shin Bet, is to face a criminal investigation over allegations of torture.

It will be the first probe of the Shin Bet since Israel’s supreme court issued a landmark ruling nearly two decades ago prohibiting, except in extraordinary circumstances, the use of what it termed “special methods” of interrogation.

Before the ruling, physical abuse of Palestinians had been routine and resulted in several deaths in custody.
Israel’s Shin Bet to face first-ever torture probe
*


----------



## fanger

*Acting on Orders, Israeli Soldiers Assaulted Journalists to Prevent Media Coverage*
Five journalists were jailed during a demonstration in 2012 ■ One of the assaulting soldiers admitted reporters were 'just walking in the street' ■ Officer who broke journalist's hand testified: 'The battalion commander ordered them arrested'
Acting on orders, Israeli soldiers assaulted journalists to prevent media coverage


----------



## Sixties Fan

interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.

Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.

He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander. 

(full article online)

"Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


No link to the claims or facebook?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> No link to the claims or facebook?
Click to expand...


Lazy , very lazy.

What else needs to be done for you?

https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=495&v=splN5O06Vxo


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

Farrakhan proves that leftist antisemitism isn't about Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Challenging Palestinian universities over students who honor a terrorist

*Challenging Palestinian universities over students who honor a terrorist*
The American Victims of Palestinian Terrorism organization is urging American universities with relationships with Palestinian schools to cut ties with a group that honors Palestinian terrorist Dalal Mughrabi, who perpetrated the 1978 Coastal Road massacre that killed 38 Israelis.

(March 5, 2018 / JNS) On the eve of the anniversary of one of the worst terrorist attacks in Israel’s history, advocates for terror victims are turning up the heat on Palestinian universities that host a group named in honor of the leader of the massacre.

Early in the morning on March 11, 1978, a Fatah terror squad led by 19-year-old Dalal Mughrabi landed on the Tel Aviv shore in rubber boats. There they encountered Gail Rubin, a nature photographer from New York City and the niece of U.S. Sen. Abraham Ribicoff. Mughrabi shot her to death at point-blank range.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> No link to the claims or facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lazy , very lazy.
> 
> What else needs to be done for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=495&v=splN5O06Vxo
Click to expand...

Palestinians always have problems.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> No link to the claims or facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lazy , very lazy.
> 
> What else needs to be done for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=495&v=splN5O06Vxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians always have problems.
Click to expand...


So-called "Pal'istanians" have problems with silly publicly stunts.

Organize a flotilla. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> No link to the claims or facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lazy , very lazy.
> 
> What else needs to be done for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=495&v=splN5O06Vxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians always have problems.
Click to expand...

Nerdeen Kiswani, the chair of NYC Students for Justice in Palestine


THANK  YOU  ISRAEL   !!!!!!


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> So-called "Pal'istanians" have problems with silly publicly stunts.
> 
> Organize a flotilla.
> 
> Thanks.


"silly publicly stunts"

  here ya go......."SpellCheckPlus" Online Spelling and Grammar Checker for English as a Second Language


----------



## Hollie

http://m.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-Con...-payments-to-terrorists-to-403-million-544343


Arab-Israeli Conflict

*PALESTINIANS INCREASE PAYMENTS TO TERRORISTS TO $403 MILLION*
3 minute read.
By LAHAV HARKOV

_Palestinians Increase Payments to Terrorists to $403 Million, March 6, 2018
_
The Palestinian Authority paid terrorists and their families over $347 million in 2017.

The Palestinian Authority increased its payments to terrorists and their families in 2018 by nearly $56 million, Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee chairman Avi Dichter (Likud) said overnight Monday, when a bill to discourage the practice passed a first reading.

Dichter pointed out that President Mahmoud Abbas authorized the 2018 PA budget on Sunday, and that there is a PA law that says 7% of each budget must go to paying terrorists, or to their families, if they’re killed in the act.

The increase “means that the PA will employ more terrorists as PA workers,” Dichter said. “Except that the terrorists who work for the PA have a special quality – they are employed both as dead and living terrorists.


----------



## fanger

payments by israel to victims of israeli terror
Israel fulfils payment to families of Mavi Marmara victims

Report: Jordan transfers compensation from Israel to families of victims in embassy shooting


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> Palestinians increase payments to terrorists to $403 million
> 
> 
> Arab-Israeli Conflict
> 
> *PALESTINIANS INCREASE PAYMENTS TO TERRORISTS TO $403 MILLION*
> 3 minute read.
> By LAHAV HARKOV
> 
> _Palestinians Increase Payments to Terrorists to $403 Million, March 6, 2018
> _
> The Palestinian Authority paid terrorists and their families over $347 million in 2017.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority increased its payments to terrorists and their families in 2018 by nearly $56 million, Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee chairman Avi Dichter (Likud) said overnight Monday, when a bill to discourage the practice passed a first reading.
> 
> Dichter pointed out that President Mahmoud Abbas authorized the 2018 PA budget on Sunday, and that there is a PA law that says 7% of each budget must go to paying terrorists, or to their families, if they’re killed in the act.
> 
> The increase “means that the PA will employ more terrorists as PA workers,” Dichter said. “Except that the terrorists who work for the PA have a special quality – they are employed both as dead and living terrorists.


*Hostile Action Casualties*
Hostile action casualties and their families are entitled by law to monetary remuneration and various benefits to assist and support them in their recovery, such as monthly payments, rehabilitation, annual grants and lump-sum grants.
Hostile Action Casualties - Benefits | ביטוח לאומי


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> payments by israel to victims of israeli terror
> Israel fulfils payment to families of Mavi Marmara victims
> 
> Report: Jordan transfers compensation from Israel to families of victims in embassy shooting



As usual, you're utterly befuddled. 

You should just resign yourself to continued plagiarizing from Juan Cole.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians increase payments to terrorists to $403 million
> 
> 
> Arab-Israeli Conflict
> 
> *PALESTINIANS INCREASE PAYMENTS TO TERRORISTS TO $403 MILLION*
> 3 minute read.
> By LAHAV HARKOV
> 
> _Palestinians Increase Payments to Terrorists to $403 Million, March 6, 2018
> _
> The Palestinian Authority paid terrorists and their families over $347 million in 2017.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority increased its payments to terrorists and their families in 2018 by nearly $56 million, Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee chairman Avi Dichter (Likud) said overnight Monday, when a bill to discourage the practice passed a first reading.
> 
> Dichter pointed out that President Mahmoud Abbas authorized the 2018 PA budget on Sunday, and that there is a PA law that says 7% of each budget must go to paying terrorists, or to their families, if they’re killed in the act.
> 
> The increase “means that the PA will employ more terrorists as PA workers,” Dichter said. “Except that the terrorists who work for the PA have a special quality – they are employed both as dead and living terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hostile Action Casualties*
> Hostile action casualties and their families are entitled by law to monetary remuneration and various benefits to assist and support them in their recovery, such as monthly payments, rehabilitation, annual grants and lump-sum grants.
> Hostile Action Casualties - Benefits | ביטוח לאומי
Click to expand...


Appears to be a sound program.

Thanks.

Did you steal that from Juan Cole?


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> payments by israel to victims of israeli terror
> Israel fulfils payment to families of Mavi Marmara victims
> 
> Report: Jordan transfers compensation from Israel to families of victims in embassy shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you're utterly befuddled.
> 
> You should just resign yourself to continued plagiarizing from Juan Cole.
Click to expand...

*Donations*
Thank you to all of my supporters for your generosity and your encouragement of an independent press! Checks to

*Juan Cole
P. O. Box 32509
Los Angeles, CA
90032
About*


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> payments by israel to victims of israeli terror
> Israel fulfils payment to families of Mavi Marmara victims
> 
> Report: Jordan transfers compensation from Israel to families of victims in embassy shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you're utterly befuddled.
> 
> You should just resign yourself to continued plagiarizing from Juan Cole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Donations*
> Thank you to all of my supporters for your generosity and your encouragement of an independent press! Checks to
> 
> *Juan Cole
> P. O. Box 32509
> Los Angeles, CA
> 90032
> About*
Click to expand...


Thanks. You cut and pasted that before and you were instructed to donate following your plagiarizing from that site. 

How much did you donate?


----------



## fanger

six million?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> interviewed here on France24 where he claims to support peace, and also that he cannot return to "Palestine" because Israel would arrest him because of his support of Palestinian rights. When pressed about whether he attempted to return home, he said that he had been detained for hours at the airport but he never says that he was not allowed back.
> 
> Even so, he has supposedly applied for asylum in France because of his oppression. He does have residence there but as far as I can tell he never received asylum.
> 
> He told the Jerusalem Post in 2014 "“I have many Israeli friends from my work as a peace activist. ... I believe in peace and support peace, because violence begets violence.”
> But he has posted on Facebook that he supports a Hamas terrorist named Mohammed Basset Al Harob, who murdered 3 people in a shooting and ramming attack on Nov 19, 2015. The victims were an 18 year old American Jew, an Israeli Jewish father of 4 and a Palestinian bystander.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> "Peaceful" Palestinian marathoner supports terror ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> No link to the claims or facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lazy , very lazy.
> 
> What else needs to be done for you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlQadiPAL?fref=search
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=495&v=splN5O06Vxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians always have problems.
Click to expand...



Good for Israel.  There is absolutely no obligation for Israel to permit those who glorify or incite violence entry into their country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

UN Establishes an Agency for Refugees of the Conquest of Canaan - The Mideast Beast


----------



## MJB12741

And the anti Israel idiots protest AIPAC.  Oh well, we're already accustomed to Palestinian mentality to do harm to Palestinians.

AIPAC chief affirms support for Palestinian statehood


----------



## Hollie

The ISIS wannabes (ISIS-lite) occupying the disputed territories, otherwise masquerading as Pal’istanians, are learning the ways of their co-religionists currently dragging Europe into the abyss. 

Same ideology, same Korans, same murderous tactics. 




Arab Terrorist Hits 4 Israelis in Car-ramming Attack

An Arab motorist rammed his car into two IDF soldiers, a Border Policeman and a pedestrian on Sunday morning in the northern Israeli city of Acre (Akko).

“The investigation of the incident, as well as the findings from the scene and documentary materials, indicate that this was a nationalistic attack,” police said in a statement. The driver, 51, is from the northern Arab-Israeli town of Shfar’am, they said.

The victims, reportedly in their 20s, were taken to a nearby hospital in Nahariya with light injuries. The wounded border policeman managed to shoot and neutralize the assailant, who is in critical condition, police said.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visit Jerusalem's Old City Before it Disappears Forever! | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The indefatigable David Collier has published a long two-part report about a secret Facebook Group called ‘Palestine Live’ that includes among its membership Holocaust deniers, antisemites and conspiracy theorists. 

Part one of the report can be found here and part two here.

--------
The item promoted by Green appears to be Knell’s April 23rd 2016 report from Gush Etzion.

Whether or not Yolande Knell’s editors know about her membership in a secret group of anti-Israel activists where discussions are rife with anti-Israel conspiracy theory, gross antisemitism and Holocaust denial is unclear. What is however once again very obvious is that Knell’s position as an ‘impartial’ BBC correspondent reporting from the corporation’s Jerusalem bureau is severely compromised. 

(full article online)

BBC reporter revealed to be member of secret anti-Israel Facebook group


----------



## Sixties Fan

With UN Exhibit, Israel Sends Message That ‘3,000 Years of History Cannot Be Denied’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: British Labour Party’s Jeremy Corbyn Seen in Facebook Group Rife with Anti-Semitism


----------



## Hollie

In the normal, rational, 21st century western world, the acts of aiding, abetting, promoting, assisting, furthering Islamic terrorism is a prisonable offense. In the alternate reality of Islamic mini-caliphates, it’s the norm. 



*PMW in Knesset says government should arrest PA leaders who incited murder - PMW Bulletins

PMW in Knesset calls on government*
*to initiate legal proceedings against PA leaders 
for inciting murder* 

*Steps are necessary to prevent terror wave in next two months in anticipation of the US opening its embassy in Jerusalem on May 14.*
By PMW Staff

Yesterday Palestinian Media Watch made a presentation at the Knesset, at the invitation of the "Lobby for Promoting Recognition of Israel's Victory."

PMW's director Itamar Marcus presented an overview of Palestinian terror from 1996 until today, documenting the direct connection between terror incitement by Palestinian leaders and the repeated Palestinian terror campaigns that have left nearly 1500 Israelis murdered since 1994. PMW's Head of Legal Strategies Maurice Hirsch explained that Israeli law permits the arrest of Palestinian leaders on charges of incitement. Short statements were also made by 7 members of Knesset, as well as by 5 family members of Israelis who had been murdered by Palestinian terrorists in the 2015-2016 terror wave.

Marcus' presentation showed that while Israel did its utmost to arrest the terrorists who prepared and committed terror attacks, it gave immunity to the PA leaders who were directly responsible for the terror campaigns. Even when PA leaders' explicit incitement to murder was captured by PMW on PA TV, none of those leaders were ever arrested.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


They laugh.....they play....
But actual footage of what happened, the before and after.....
Nothing.

Let us give it context:

*Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah. It has a population (2016) of 600. It is noted for the weekly marches to protest the occupation undertaken since 2010, a practice suspended in 2016, after 350 villagers were estimated to have suffered injuries in clashes with Israeli troops over that period.[3]

-------------
If this village of Palestinians did not follow the PA and constantly attack Israelis, they would not have to be handled and made to stop.  

There would be no injuries, no loss of life, no destruction of property.

They brought it all on themselves by following Islam's teachings in the belief that the land is THEIRS and that Jews have no right to their own country ON their OWN ancient homeland.

What else do you have Tinmore, courtesy of Pallywood?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ivan Pernar speech about Ahed al-Tamimi in Croatian parliament*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Tamimi family.  Your heroes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ivan Pernar speech about Ahed al-Tamimi in Croatian parliament*
> 
> **


Let us applaud Tinmore.  Really knows how to choose the heroes.

Tamimi here, Tamimi there....  the most innocent people....fresh from Bosnia, true Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie

Well gee whiz. It looks like the welfare fraud scam that is the PA, PLO, Hamas, etc., are going to need to step up their efforts at whipping the islamo-minions into a froth about, well, something other than those minions losing their welfare payments. 

Those minions may soon turn into rats gnawing at the heels of their keepers. 


News of Terrorism and the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict (February 28 - March 6, 2018) - The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center







*Demonstration in front of UNRWA offices in the Jabalia refugee camp protesting UNRWA's budget cuts (Facebook pages of QudsN and al-Anadolu News, March 1, 2018).*


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ivan Pernar speech about Ahed al-Tamimi in Croatian parliament*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Let us applaud Tinmore.  Really knows how to choose the heroes.
> 
> Tamimi here, Tamimi there....  the most innocent people....fresh from Bosnia, true Palestinians.
Click to expand...


He does seem to have this “thing” for pimping-out young girls to promote his Jew hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah.


Thanks for the link. Nabi Salih - Wikipedia

Nabi Salih's residents have hosted weekly demonstrations for three years in protest at the confiscation of the village's lands and the takeover of their spring by the nearby Israeli settlement, Halamish.[12] According to an IDF officer who had served in the area, the protests started in 2009 over a plot of citrus trees, and beehives, which was set alight by settlers in a price tag attack.

During the protests, there are regular clashes with the Israeli Army who attempt to disperse crowds by using live ammunition,[15] teargas, skunk water, rubber bullets, sound grenades, and other dispersal methods while Palestinian youth respond by hurling stones. The Israeli authorities have repressed the residents using tactics such as night incursions targeting homes and arrests of alleged stone throwers, including children.[16] On December 11, 2011, Mustafa Tamimi was shot in the face by a teargas canister at close range and later died from his injury, becoming the first resident of Nabi Salih to be killed during a demonstration.[17][18] The following day, a large group of protesters marched to the entrance of Halamish to commemorate Tamimi, but were stopped by the Israeli Army which arrested 15 demonstrators including Palestinians, Israelis and internationals.[16]

Bassem al-Tamimi, one of the leaders of the protests, has been arrested twelve times by Israeli forces,[20] at one point spending more than three years in administrative detention without trial.[21] His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice; an Israeli military court found him guilty of the former two charges and not guilty of the latter.[22] His arrest drew international attention, with the European Union describing him as a "human rights defender", and Amnesty International designating him a prisoner of conscience.[23]
----------------
As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Nabi Salih - Wikipedia
> 
> Nabi Salih's residents have hosted weekly demonstrations for three years in protest at the confiscation of the village's lands and the takeover of their spring by the nearby Israeli settlement, Halamish.[12] According to an IDF officer who had served in the area, the protests started in 2009 over a plot of citrus trees, and beehives, which was set alight by settlers in a price tag attack.
> 
> During the protests, there are regular clashes with the Israeli Army who attempt to disperse crowds by using live ammunition,[15] teargas, skunk water, rubber bullets, sound grenades, and other dispersal methods while Palestinian youth respond by hurling stones. The Israeli authorities have repressed the residents using tactics such as night incursions targeting homes and arrests of alleged stone throwers, including children.[16] On December 11, 2011, Mustafa Tamimi was shot in the face by a teargas canister at close range and later died from his injury, becoming the first resident of Nabi Salih to be killed during a demonstration.[17][18] The following day, a large group of protesters marched to the entrance of Halamish to commemorate Tamimi, but were stopped by the Israeli Army which arrested 15 demonstrators including Palestinians, Israelis and internationals.[16]
> 
> Bassem al-Tamimi, one of the leaders of the protests, has been arrested twelve times by Israeli forces,[20] at one point spending more than three years in administrative detention without trial.[21] His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice; an Israeli military court found him guilty of the former two charges and not guilty of the latter.[22] His arrest drew international attention, with the European Union describing him as a "human rights defender", and Amnesty International designating him a prisoner of conscience.[23]
> ----------------
> As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.
Click to expand...

We have posted all of this information on the "Who are the Palestinians" thread.  You are not paying attention and bringing it as new "stuff".

Jews do not steal their own ancient homeland.

It is the Arabs/Muslims who have been doing it and insist on keeping it for all eternity.  As written by a Muslim.

This is the third thread you have gone to today, spreading this or that about Jews and Israel.

So far you have a zero for zero success rate.

And the day is not over.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Nabi Salih - Wikipedia
> 
> Nabi Salih's residents have hosted weekly demonstrations for three years in protest at the confiscation of the village's lands and the takeover of their spring by the nearby Israeli settlement, Halamish.[12] According to an IDF officer who had served in the area, the protests started in 2009 over a plot of citrus trees, and beehives, which was set alight by settlers in a price tag attack.
> 
> During the protests, there are regular clashes with the Israeli Army who attempt to disperse crowds by using live ammunition,[15] teargas, skunk water, rubber bullets, sound grenades, and other dispersal methods while Palestinian youth respond by hurling stones. The Israeli authorities have repressed the residents using tactics such as night incursions targeting homes and arrests of alleged stone throwers, including children.[16] On December 11, 2011, Mustafa Tamimi was shot in the face by a teargas canister at close range and later died from his injury, becoming the first resident of Nabi Salih to be killed during a demonstration.[17][18] The following day, a large group of protesters marched to the entrance of Halamish to commemorate Tamimi, but were stopped by the Israeli Army which arrested 15 demonstrators including Palestinians, Israelis and internationals.[16]
> 
> Bassem al-Tamimi, one of the leaders of the protests, has been arrested twelve times by Israeli forces,[20] at one point spending more than three years in administrative detention without trial.[21] His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice; an Israeli military court found him guilty of the former two charges and not guilty of the latter.[22] His arrest drew international attention, with the European Union describing him as a "human rights defender", and Amnesty International designating him a prisoner of conscience.[23]
> ----------------
> As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.
Click to expand...


“His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice;”


Well gee whiz. One would have thought he should be given an allowance for such behavior, at least for sending those “yutes” out to throw stones. 

That’s what we call shaping the future of “Death Cultists”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Nabi Salih - Wikipedia
> 
> Nabi Salih's residents have hosted weekly demonstrations for three years in protest at the confiscation of the village's lands and the takeover of their spring by the nearby Israeli settlement, Halamish.[12] According to an IDF officer who had served in the area, the protests started in 2009 over a plot of citrus trees, and beehives, which was set alight by settlers in a price tag attack.
> 
> During the protests, there are regular clashes with the Israeli Army who attempt to disperse crowds by using live ammunition,[15] teargas, skunk water, rubber bullets, sound grenades, and other dispersal methods while Palestinian youth respond by hurling stones. The Israeli authorities have repressed the residents using tactics such as night incursions targeting homes and arrests of alleged stone throwers, including children.[16] On December 11, 2011, Mustafa Tamimi was shot in the face by a teargas canister at close range and later died from his injury, becoming the first resident of Nabi Salih to be killed during a demonstration.[17][18] The following day, a large group of protesters marched to the entrance of Halamish to commemorate Tamimi, but were stopped by the Israeli Army which arrested 15 demonstrators including Palestinians, Israelis and internationals.[16]
> 
> Bassem al-Tamimi, one of the leaders of the protests, has been arrested twelve times by Israeli forces,[20] at one point spending more than three years in administrative detention without trial.[21] His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice; an Israeli military court found him guilty of the former two charges and not guilty of the latter.[22] His arrest drew international attention, with the European Union describing him as a "human rights defender", and Amnesty International designating him a prisoner of conscience.[23]
> ----------------
> As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have posted all of this information on the "Who are the Palestinians" thread.  You are not paying attention and bringing it as new "stuff".
> 
> Jews do not steal their own ancient homeland.
> 
> It is the Arabs/Muslims who have been doing it and insist on keeping it for all eternity.  As written by a Muslim.
> 
> This is the third thread you have gone to today, spreading this or that about Jews and Israel.
> 
> So far you have a zero for zero success rate.
> 
> And the day is not over.
Click to expand...

Nabi Salih, like all of Palestine, was incorporated into the Ottoman Empire in 1517, and sherds from the early Ottoman era have also been found here.[4] In the 1596 tax record, the village appeared (with the name _Dayr Salih_) as being in the _nahiya_ of Quds in the _liwa_ of Quds. It had a population of 2 households, both Muslim. They paid a fixed tax-rate of 33,3 % on agricultural products, including wheat, barley and summer crops,
-------------------
And you say it belongs to the Jews.

You are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nabi Salih* (Arabic: النبي صالح‎, alternatively *Nabi Saleh*) is a small Palestinian village in the Ramallah and al-Bireh Governorate in the central West Bank, located 20 kilometers northwest of Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Nabi Salih - Wikipedia
> 
> Nabi Salih's residents have hosted weekly demonstrations for three years in protest at the confiscation of the village's lands and the takeover of their spring by the nearby Israeli settlement, Halamish.[12] According to an IDF officer who had served in the area, the protests started in 2009 over a plot of citrus trees, and beehives, which was set alight by settlers in a price tag attack.
> 
> During the protests, there are regular clashes with the Israeli Army who attempt to disperse crowds by using live ammunition,[15] teargas, skunk water, rubber bullets, sound grenades, and other dispersal methods while Palestinian youth respond by hurling stones. The Israeli authorities have repressed the residents using tactics such as night incursions targeting homes and arrests of alleged stone throwers, including children.[16] On December 11, 2011, Mustafa Tamimi was shot in the face by a teargas canister at close range and later died from his injury, becoming the first resident of Nabi Salih to be killed during a demonstration.[17][18] The following day, a large group of protesters marched to the entrance of Halamish to commemorate Tamimi, but were stopped by the Israeli Army which arrested 15 demonstrators including Palestinians, Israelis and internationals.[16]
> 
> Bassem al-Tamimi, one of the leaders of the protests, has been arrested twelve times by Israeli forces,[20] at one point spending more than three years in administrative detention without trial.[21] His most recent arrest took place on March 2011, when he was charged with sending youths to throw stones, holding a march without a permit, incitement, and perverting the course of justice; an Israeli military court found him guilty of the former two charges and not guilty of the latter.[22] His arrest drew international attention, with the European Union describing him as a "human rights defender", and Amnesty International designating him a prisoner of conscience.[23]
> ----------------
> As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have posted all of this information on the "Who are the Palestinians" thread.  You are not paying attention and bringing it as new "stuff".
> 
> Jews do not steal their own ancient homeland.
> 
> It is the Arabs/Muslims who have been doing it and insist on keeping it for all eternity.  As written by a Muslim.
> 
> This is the third thread you have gone to today, spreading this or that about Jews and Israel.
> 
> So far you have a zero for zero success rate.
> 
> And the day is not over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nabi Salih, like all of Palestine, was incorporated into the Ottoman Empire in 1517, and sherds from the early Ottoman era have also been found here.[4] In the 1596 tax record, the village appeared (with the name _Dayr Salih_) as being in the _nahiya_ of Quds in the _liwa_ of Quds. It had a population of 2 households, both Muslim. They paid a fixed tax-rate of 33,3 % on agricultural products, including wheat, barley and summer crops,
> -------------------
> And you say it belongs to the Jews.
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...


The Turk invaders / settler colonists relinquished all rights and title to the land they conquered. 

The former dhimmis are now in control. 

You are a hoot.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ivan Pernar speech about Ahed al-Tamimi in Croatian parliament*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Let us applaud Tinmore.  Really knows how to choose the heroes.
> 
> Tamimi here, Tamimi there....  the most innocent people....fresh from Bosnia, true Palestinians.
Click to expand...

*Serbs Have Been on the Front Line Against Royalism, Naziism, Stalinism, and Jihadism*

You can thank Clinton and NATO for protecting that Al Qaida outpost.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan wanted to annex the "West Bank" in 1950, but was not allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to argue with RoccoR about that. He believes that Israel conquered Jordanian territory in the 1967 war.
Click to expand...

Just because Jordan thinks the same doesn’t make it so.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> With UN Exhibit, Israel Sends Message That ‘3,000 Years of History Cannot Be Denied’



Its ridiculous that Israel and the Jewish people have to jump through stupid hoops to point out the obvious.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> As usual. everything starts when Israel steals stuff.



Translation:  We don't want to live near Jooooooooos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is impossible to do it all justice in a blog. You have to read it. From the Mavi to Corbyn, to the sheer horror of what you will see. It’s intense. There are two files to download. 280 pages between them. But the big question, the really big one, is how was it possible to see all this antisemitism, and then go on TV and say it doesn’t exist. That is the question that some people really need to start answering.

(full article online)

Exclusive: Jeremy Corbyn with antisemites, what about the Mavi Marmara?


----------



## Sixties Fan

What do BBC audiences know about the Coastal Road Massacre?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now Sternhell nazifies Israel in Europe's press. Writing in _Le Monde_, France's major newspaper, Sternhell accuses Israel of "Nazism" and calls it "a monster".

Let's take Sternhell's writing seriously.  

If Israel is Nazism, can you imagine Adolf Hitler sentenced to jail by a Jewish judge? No? Because this is exactly what happened in Israel. Israeli President Moshe Katzav was imprisoned by an Arab Supreme Court Judge, George Karra.

If Israel is Nazism, can you imagine the German Jews under Hitler increasing their life expectancy from 48.6 years to 74.2 years? No? Because this is exactly what has happened to the Palestinian Arabs from 1967 to 2017 under the "Israeli Nazism".

If Israel is Nazism, can you imagine Hitler's Germany going from 0 to 40 Jewish higher educational institutions? No? Because that's exactly what happened to the Palestinian Arabs from 1967 to today.

But in one thing Professor Sternhell is right. The Nazis demonized the Jews as monsters. It is the same thing that anti-Semites now do with Israel. It doesn't change the absurd severity of the accusations or the fact that these come from an Israeli professor.

Shameful.

(full article online)

The Jew Sternhell nazifies Israel in Europe's press


----------



## Sixties Fan

As ‘Day Zero’ looms, South Africa open to Israeli water tech, researcher says


----------



## Sixties Fan

Preparing for the next war: US, IDF forces launch Juniper Cobra


----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How many Jews lived in Judea and Samaria before they were expelled?  People speak of Jews as if they never lived there or did not belong there, at least since 1948 when they were all expelled. Oh, and never mind how many lived in TransJordan for 3800 years.....until 1948 ]

How many Jews live in Judea and Samaria?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> As ‘Day Zero’ looms, South Africa open to Israeli water tech, researcher says


*A Bleeding Heart Is a Warning Sign of Imminent Death*

Bailing out these savages instead of letting them face the full consequences of their incompetence violates the laws of nature.  They will continue to be a threat to world progress if they don't self-exterminate because of their obsolete primitive instincts.  Calling helping out subhumans "humanitarian" is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Ottoman Empire and its needs as a Muslim country ]

Turkish Newspaper Close To President Erdogan Calls To Form Joint Islamic Army To Fight Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Contrary to Robert Fisk’s claim, Israel did offer Arafat at least 95 percent of the West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

From "contested" to "occupied" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> [ The Ottoman Empire and its needs as a Muslim country ]
> 
> Turkish Newspaper Close To President Erdogan Calls To Form Joint Islamic Army To Fight Israel


*"The Sick Man of Europe"
*
BATTLE OF ZENTA (Serbia, *September 11*, 1697)

Infidels, led by the genius, Prince Eugene:  60,000
Turkle jerks:  100,000

Infidel dead:  429
Turks buried in scumbags:  30,000


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Three Arab security guards verbally attacked an Israeli booth at the Berlin International Tourism Fair, _Israel Hayom_ journalist Eldad Beck reported.

Beck described the incident as "unprecedented," and noted that it included cries of, "Free Palestine!"

(full article online)

Arab security guards attack Israeli booth


----------



## Sixties Fan

*3) What aspects do you feel are often overlooked/what are the misconceptions relating to the experience of Jews from the Arab world?*
"I almost chose the title 'Three colonisations'. The first is the colonisation of the indigenous peoples of the Middle East and North Africa by the Arabs and Islam. The second is the 19th century European colonisation: this 'liberated' the Jews from their servile _dhimmi _status, but ultimately betrayed them. The third colonisation is that of the history books. Jews from Arab countries have been systematically ignored and their history distorted: Israel is blamed for ending 14 centuries of 'peaceful coexistence' between Jews and Arabs."

*4) I have heard you mention that the term Arab-Jew is anachronistic, Jews having come before Arabs, can you expand a little on your objection to the term?*
"Yes, the Jews are pre-Arab by 1,000 years. I object to the term because it is imprecise. The Jews of the Babylonian exile also settled in Persia, a non-Arab country. Not all Jews speak Arabic. Nowadays, the expression "Arab Jew" is used by Anti-Zionists to infer that Jews are Arabs of the Jewish faith. Therefore, they are not a people with a right to self-determination."

(full article online)

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: 'History of Jews from Arab lands has been distorted'


----------



## Sixties Fan

A New History of the Arab World Gets the Story Right—Until It Comes to Jews and Christians


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU essentially calls the Israeli government liars ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Muslim Diplomat Praises Israel and Muslim World’s Growing Ties with Jewish State


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab "Palestine" and a "Safe Israel" are Mutually Exclusive


----------



## Sixties Fan

The project’s logo includes a reference to UN GA resolution 194 of December 1948.

“The new logo shows the UN logo and the number 194, which relates to UN General Assembly Resolution 194 […], a map of “Palestine” in the colors of the Palestinian flag, with no reference to the existence of the State of Israel; a hand holding a key, the symbol of the so-called right of the Palestinian refugees to return to the places they lived in 70 years ago.”

Any BBC journalist intending to cover this propaganda campaign should of course be aware of the fact that Resolution 194 is non-binding, that it does not specifically relate to Palestinian refugees (despite long-standing BBC claims to that effect) and – contrary to often heard assertions – neither does it grant any unconditional ‘right of return’. Rather, it recommends that refugees be allowed to return to their homeland if they wish to “live at peace with their neighbours”. Also worth remembering is the fact that the Arab states voted against that UN GA resolution.

(full article online)

Hamas agitprop requires BBC journalists to brush up on UN resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, Morocco’s Justice and Development Party (PJD), its ruling political party, was offended by the display of Israeli national pride.

PJD, an Islamist conservative party, stated that “raising the flag of the Zionist entity and playing its anthem for the first time in the history of the Kingdom of Morocco is a step toward normalization, which is unacceptable and provocative to the feelings of the Moroccan people.”

(full article online)

Israeli Anthem Played at Moroccan Judo Tournament; Arabs Furious


----------



## Hollie

"International Women's Day" 

In the Islamist mini-caliphate of 7th century fatah'istan, there's an inversion of reality when celebrating women.

"From the sea of blood of the Martyrs we will create a state"

Well, in the retrograde mindset of islamics, women forced into their "Shame Sacks" are good for something.

International Women’s Day or Women’s Terror Day? - PMW Bulletins

International Women's Day or Women's Terror Day?
For Fatah it's the same!

Fatah student movement's role model on Women's Day:
Female terrorist Dalal Mughrabi who led murder of 37
"The Bride of March"







“Sisters of Dalal” (Fatah’s women’s committee in Palestinian universities) gave out cards at An-Najah National University:
"In honor of March 8 [International Women's Day]
And in honor of the soul of the Martyr of March
Dalal Mughrabi
Surround yourself with great things
And ignore those who do not believe in you,
As you are half of the universe and even more"

Text on Fatah Shabiba's logo on card:

"From the sea of blood of the Martyrs we will create a state"

Actually, no. You retrograde Arabs-Moslems won't create a state and you won't create a "bride of march".  They will simply create generation after generation of "brides of Frankenstein" Death Cultists.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA: NBC Joins the Tamimi Propaganda Campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is Greece About to Recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Americans - Democrat and Republican, young and old - still love Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How should Israel take advantage of its Arabic World Cup coverage? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Falsely Claims Israel Hasn’t Tried ‘Land For Peace’


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Is...di-and-UAE-counterparts-at-White-House-544980


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News ignores Gaza humanitarian conference


----------



## Sixties Fan

HaKotel HaKatan - it is 1929 all over again ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crypto-Jews return to roots after 500 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Macedonia adopts definition of anti-Semitism mentioning Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder how the Palestinians & their supporters feel about the good news of countries moving their embassies to Jerusalem?


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Jerusalem is not holy to Muslims, enough with this lie!'


----------



## Hollie

The Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal’istanians” and their Islamic terrorist brethren across the globe read the same Koran, worship the same Arab warlord and use the same tactics to promote their Cult ideology. 



Two soldiers killed, 2 hurt in car-ramming terror attack in West Bank

A Palestinian driver hit four Israeli soldiers with his car Friday afternoon, killing an officer and a soldier and seriously injuring the others, outside the Mevo Dotan settlement in the northern West Bank. One of the injured soldiers suffered severe head trauma and was fighting for his life.


----------



## Sixties Fan

EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: Modern-day anti-Semites channel their Jew-hatred into the more politically correct avenue of so-called anti-Zionism. By conflating Zionism with racism and alleged human rights abuses, they attempt to delegitimize the very existence of the state of Israel. But their indignation, no matter how persistently or how shrilly it is expressed, cannot alter the legitimacy of the Jews’ return to their ancestral homeland. The reborn state of Israel has effectively settled the matter of the “Jewish Question.”

(full article online)

Reborn Israel Has Settled the “Jewish Question”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why didn’t the PCUSA treat its investigations into the Arab-Israeli conflict with the seriousness with which it dealt with the problem of sexual abuse endured by the children of its missionaries?

Why did it allow the IPMN, which it created with a 2004 vote of the General Assembly, to engage in such ugly acts of scapegoating against Israel and Jews in the U.S.? Why couldn’t they treat issues related to the Jewish and Palestinian people with the same seriousness with which they addressed an issue of jugular importance to Presbyterians?

The answer is simple and obvious. It simply wasn’t that important to the denomination’s leaders. The denomination’s welfare and reputation was not at stake in the same way it was with the missionary abuse scandal. The denomination’s leaders and peace activists concluded that they could deal with issues central to the Jewish people in a sloppy and haphazard way without any real consequence to their own reputation, or the reputation of the church they led.

(full article online)

It Could Have Been Otherwise


----------



## Sixties Fan

Comparing BBC reporting on mosque loudspeakers in Israel and Rwanda


----------



## Sixties Fan

On a cloudless day, Israel breaks its solar power production record


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab media quotes Al Quds Al Arabi reporting that Israel, together with an unnamed Arab country, rescued some 400 Yemen Jews - which is probably all the Jews who were left - in a clandestine operation last month.

The special operation was carried out by Israeli commando forces who smuggled the Jews by helicopter.

(full article online)

Reports: Israel saved remaining 400 Jews from Yemen in February  - with some Arab help ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding And Refuting Alt-Right’s Pseudoscientific Jew Hatred (Antisemitism): Part One


----------



## Sixties Fan

Asghar “Mossad Stole My Shoe” Bukhari Announces Himself As Rabid Antisemite


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and Iranian footballers pose together on Facebook


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gisha used to never mention anything about Hamas restricting movement in Gaza until I shamed them into reluctantly admitting that, yes, sometimes Palestinians hurt themselves. The NGO's anti-Israel propaganda has been consistent and grossly unfair for years. When their own statistics started contradicting their anti-Israel claims - they simply removed the statistics from their homepage.

Now they are brainwashing children to hate Israel as well.

(full article online)

Israeli NGO Gisha makes anti-Israel "Willy Wonka" cartoon ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Gisha used to never mention anything about Hamas restricting movement in Gaza until I shamed them into reluctantly admitting that, yes, sometimes Palestinians hurt themselves. The NGO's anti-Israel propaganda has been consistent and grossly unfair for years. When their own statistics started contradicting their anti-Israel claims - they simply removed the statistics from their homepage.
> 
> Now they are brainwashing children to hate Israel as well.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli NGO Gisha makes anti-Israel "Willy Wonka" cartoon ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



And some people still wonder why the Israel/Palestinian conflict goes on without end.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Temple Mount groups publish new data showing at least 12,125 Jews visited holy site in first half of current Jewish year, compared to 8,229 in comparable period last year—a 47% increase; actual number most likely higher, since report excludes Jews who visited independently.

(full article online)

More than 12,000 Jews visit Temple Mount since September


----------



## Sixties Fan

Europe's Colonialist Obsession with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

So there are Israelis who own apartments in Palestinian areas - and no one is calling them "settlers."

There are Israelis who own business in the West Bank - and no one is calling for those businesses to be boycotted. On the contrary, Palestinians happily buy products from these Israelis.

The only difference between these Israelis and the Israelis who the world insists are illegal and obstacles to peace is that these Israelis aren't Jewish.

(full article online)

There are lots of Israelis living in and owning stores in the West Bank - but they aren't "settlers." Only Jews can be "settlers." ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> So there are Israelis who own apartments in Palestinian areas - and no one is calling them "settlers."
> 
> There are Israelis who own business in the West Bank - and no one is calling for those businesses to be boycotted. On the contrary, Palestinians happily buy products from these Israelis.
> 
> The only difference between these Israelis and the Israelis who the world insists are illegal and obstacles to peace is that these Israelis aren't Jewish.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> There are lots of Israelis living in and owning stores in the West Bank - but they aren't "settlers." Only Jews can be "settlers." ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there are Israelis who own apartments in Palestinian areas - and no one is calling them "settlers."
> 
> There are Israelis who own business in the West Bank - and no one is calling for those businesses to be boycotted. On the contrary, Palestinians happily buy products from these Israelis.
> 
> The only difference between these Israelis and the Israelis who the world insists are illegal and obstacles to peace is that these Israelis aren't Jewish.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> There are lots of Israelis living in and owning stores in the West Bank - but they aren't "settlers." Only Jews can be "settlers." ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.
Click to expand...

What an amazing dumb reply.

They are either Israelis or they are not.

They are either Jordanians or they are not. The same with German Arabs, British Arabs, American Arabs, etc.

So on and so forth.  

What a "dumb, uneducated" answer you just gave to that article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there are Israelis who own apartments in Palestinian areas - and no one is calling them "settlers."
> 
> There are Israelis who own business in the West Bank - and no one is calling for those businesses to be boycotted. On the contrary, Palestinians happily buy products from these Israelis.
> 
> The only difference between these Israelis and the Israelis who the world insists are illegal and obstacles to peace is that these Israelis aren't Jewish.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> There are lots of Israelis living in and owning stores in the West Bank - but they aren't "settlers." Only Jews can be "settlers." ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an amazing dumb reply.
> 
> They are either Israelis or they are not.
> 
> They are either Jordanians or they are not. The same with German Arabs, British Arabs, American Arabs, etc.
> 
> So on and so forth.
> 
> What a "dumb, uneducated" answer you just gave to that article.
Click to expand...

Went right over your head, I see.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there are Israelis who own apartments in Palestinian areas - and no one is calling them "settlers."
> 
> There are Israelis who own business in the West Bank - and no one is calling for those businesses to be boycotted. On the contrary, Palestinians happily buy products from these Israelis.
> 
> The only difference between these Israelis and the Israelis who the world insists are illegal and obstacles to peace is that these Israelis aren't Jewish.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> There are lots of Israelis living in and owning stores in the West Bank - but they aren't "settlers." Only Jews can be "settlers." ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an amazing dumb reply.
> Yes, because only you know what is swimming in your head.
> 
> They are either Israelis or they are not.
> 
> They are either Jordanians or they are not. The same with German Arabs, British Arabs, American Arabs, etc.
> 
> So on and so forth.
> 
> What a "dumb, uneducated" answer you just gave to that article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right over your head, I see.
Click to expand...

To say something as dumb as "They do not take Israel with them", as if you actually know why these Arab Israelis go visit areas A or B, and if they actually do not take ANYTHING which says Israel, or Made in Israel.

How would you know?
What is it that you actually know hidden in your bunker?

Maybe some of them are proud of being Israeli and would not live under the PA for anything, because they can always move to Areas A and B and live under Abbas and Fatah, right?

Maybe they consider themselves lucky that they have the rights they do have in Israel, which they would never have under the PA or any other Arab Muslim country?

Again, maybe as usual, you keep dreaming things up and never know how to explain what you meant.

But you did not get to understand what the article was about, did you?

Did That ....go over your head?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Death Factory (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.



This statement lacks clarity.  What does it mean "take Israel with them"?  How does one "take Israel with them"?  How would one measure "taking Israel with them"?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that the Arab Israelis do not take Israel with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This statement lacks clarity.  What does it mean "take Israel with them"?  How does one "take Israel with them"?  How would one measure "taking Israel with them"?
Click to expand...



Well, from what I gather from the article, these Arab Israelis are students who are being transported from the Galilee or other Arab parts of Israel to the West Bank, or they live in dorms or student apartments (temporary lodging) nearby.  Technically then, they haven't "settled" permanently in the West Bank.  It's tremendously racist, though, that Israeli Jews may not enter those PA-controlled areas of the West Bank, but Israeli Arabs CAN enter those areas.


----------



## rylah

*An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*

The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.

In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."

"We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."

According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."

"We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."

In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."

They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."


Indeependent ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The Arab clan which was gifted TransJordan and expelled all the Jews from their homes and lands.  The government of Jordan continues to refuse to give any Jews citizenship to the country.  Does this equal Apartheid?  ]


The Jordan Times is lying. 

Every Arabic article about this memorandum doesn't say a word about Israelis - only Jews. And the memorandum itself, reproduced below, doesn't mention Israelis - only Jews.

18 members of Jordan's parliament eagerly signed a memo that is explicitly and unambiguously antisemitic. They did this without any fear of backlash from their fellow parliamentarians or Arab media.

Their own media happily whitewashed it in English.

And over a month later - not one Arabic site that I can find has even the slightest negative thing to say about a potential law to exclude Jews from a law that everyone else in the world can take advantage of.

(full article online)

Jordanian MPs want to prevent Jewish investors from becoming citizens. Not Israelis - Jews. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Is ‘Washington Post’ Author Defending Palestinian Terror Payments?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of demonstrators gathered Friday morning outside the French Consulate in Jerusalem, protesting France’s “subversive activities against Israel.”

The demonstration, organized by the Zionist student NGO Im Tirtzu and the Israel Is Forever foundation, was held in response to the indictment of two French consulate workers who were charged with smuggling dozens of weapons from the Gaza Strip to Judea and Samaria, Im Tirtzu said in a press release.

According to the demonstrators, the recent incident was merely the latest episode in a series of anti-Israel activities undertaken by consulate workers.

(full article online)

Demonstrators at French Consulate: ‘Stop Subversive Activities Against Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan

I am reminded of what Menachem Begin said in 1981 to the US for its desire to "punish" Israel:

 " Are we a vassal state of yours? Are we a banana republic? Are we youths of fourteen who, if they don't behave properly, are slapped across the fingers?"

As I wrote in January after a similar statement from Ward:

 The UK has more children under 18 in prison than Israel has in custody - 912, as of November, compared to about 300 in Israeli detention.
The UK's youth prisons are hotbeds of gang violence and makeshift weapons, and children are deprived of basic social services. One child dies in a UK prison every month!
The government is doing little to fix the problems.
Imagine the outcry if, say, France or Germany would publicly reproach the UK over its treatment of child prisoners. Imagine if Netanyahu issued a statement of concern over whether Great Britain is really doing everything it can to reduce the 11% of incarcerated youths who have attempted suicide.
No one blinks when Western nations chide Israel for its actions, but they would never say a word about any other Western nation's actions.

(full article online)

The UK's condescending press release to Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[And now.....from Scotland.... ]

The cowardly Professor Henry Maitles and the activists who ran away

Anti-Israel hate at an anti-racism rally in Scotland - Blogs - Jerusalem Post

“Victory to the intifada” chanted by protesters blocking anti-racism march in Glasgow


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rights group calls cartoon depicting greedy Israelis ‘misleading’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Rights group calls cartoon depicting greedy Israelis ‘misleading’


What is misleading about it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rights group calls cartoon depicting greedy Israelis ‘misleading’
> 
> 
> 
> What is misleading about it?
Click to expand...

And once again, you have shown how much of an antisemite, Jew hater, Judeophobe you have been taught to be.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rights group calls cartoon depicting greedy Israelis ‘misleading’
> 
> 
> 
> What is misleading about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again, you have shown how much of an antisemite, Jew hater, Judeophobe you have been taught to be.
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder how many Arab Israeli citizens want to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?  Let us ask Tinmore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Gosh I wonder how many Arab Israeli citizens want to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?  Let us ask Tinmore.


They are living in their homeland. Why would they want to leave?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Hamas is encouraging the population to hold protests out of distress, and to disrupt order near the Israel-Gaza border.

"Hamas is abusing and will continue to abuse these protests and to place in them Hamas operatives, even if they are dressed as civilians. This is a clear and transparent process. Hamas is investing money into these protests, instead of investing money into health, water infrastructure, and protection of the environment. Therefore, do not allow Hamas to use women, children, and the innocent population.

"We will work determinedly and with a heavy hand against any damage to Israel's security infrastructure and any attempt to enter Israel."

(full article online)

IDF foils infiltration attempt


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?



_"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_

Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rights group calls cartoon depicting greedy Israelis ‘misleading’
> 
> 
> 
> What is misleading about it?
Click to expand...


Because PBS numbers don't add up. 
Look the amount of waste water vs supplied water in Gaza, then check the percentage of NRW.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
Click to expand...

The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.

The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.
> 
> The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
> This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.
Click to expand...


Ok thanks, I don't think they actually assumed someone would let them, more to raise the issue into public arena.

What about going out on the streets, forests calling for ben-David?
If I remember correctly Rambam was writing about an obligation to go to the streets  with Shofarot  during clear time of trouble. Do You hear calls for that?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.
> 
> The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
> This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I don't think they actually assumed someone would let them, more to raise the issue into public arena.
> 
> What about going out on the streets, forests calling for ben-David?
> If I remember correctly Rambam was writing about an obligation to go to the streets  with Shofarot  during clear time of trouble. Do You hear calls for that?
Click to expand...


Actually written Hatzotzrot instead of Shofarot...

*א]* *מצות עשה מן התורה לזעוק ולהריע בחצוצרות על כל צרה שתבא על הצבור*. שנאמר על הצר הצורר אתכם והרעותם בחצוצרות. כלומר כל דבר שייצר לכם כגון בצורת ודבר וארבה וכיוצא בהן *זעקו עליהן והריעו:*


*ב]*  ודבר זה מדרכי התשובה הוא. *שבזמן שתבוא צרה ויזעקו עליה ויריעו ידעו הכל שבגלל מעשיהם הרעים הורע להן *ככתוב עונותיכם הטו וגו'. וזה הוא שיגרום להסיר הצרה מעליהם:


*ג]* *אבל אם לא יזעקו ולא יריעו אלא יאמרו דבר זה ממנהג העולם אירע לנו וצרה זו נקרה נקרית. הרי זו דרך אכזריות וגורמת להם להדבק במעשיהם הרעים. ותוסיף הצרה צרות אחרות. הוא שכתוב בתורה והלכתם עמי בקרי והלכתי גם אני עמכם בחמת קרי. כלומר כשאביא עליכם צרה כדי שתשובו אם תאמרו שהיא קרי אוסיף לכם חמת אותו קרי:*


*(הרמב"ם, הלכות תענית)*


----------



## Hollie

Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists


Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists
> 
> 
> Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”


The Israeli putz kept pounding on Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.

Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists
> 
> 
> Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli putz kept pounding on Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?
Click to expand...

IDF soldiers duty = protect the country

Palestinians "soldiers" and civilians'  duty (including children as young as 11 ) =  kill Jews and destroy Israel.

Absolutely the same.

Anything else you would like to compare?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists
> 
> 
> Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli putz kept pounding on Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF soldiers duty = protect the country
> 
> Palestinians "soldiers" and civilians'  duty (including children as young as 11 ) =  kill Jews and destroy Israel.
> 
> Absolutely the same.
> 
> Anything else you would like to compare?
Click to expand...

Indeed, your intelligence to a stump.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists
> 
> 
> Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli putz kept pounding on Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF soldiers duty = protect the country
> 
> Palestinians "soldiers" and civilians'  duty (including children as young as 11 ) =  kill Jews and destroy Israel.
> 
> Absolutely the same.
> 
> Anything else you would like to compare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, your intelligence to a stump.
Click to expand...


It provides schools supplies to orphans beginning first grade, hosts weekend vacations for widows and widowers in Israel and, in some cases, provides its members with financial assistance up to NIS 10,000 ($2,600).

In addition to hosting the orphans’ bar mitzvah group ceremonies, the IDFWO also celebrates the religious occasions and holidays of its non-Jewish members.




Chairperson of the IDF Widows and Orphans Organization, Tami Shelach, hands out gifts to Bedouin Muslim widows in southern Israel on September 28, 2016. (IDFWO)
“We have Druze and Christians and Muslim widows,” Shelach noted.

Last month, for instance, the group held a special event to hand out gifts to Bedouin Muslim widows in southern Israel.

For head of IDF Widows and Orphans group, Yom Kippur a reminder of a love lost


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Officials Debate PA Payments to Terrorists
> 
> 
> Kuperwasser: “These payments have nothing to do with whether these families are weak or not. They don’t have to go through any financial needs test to get the money. The only reason they get the money is because they carry out terror attacks against Israelis.” “More than that, they get more money if they carry out worse attacks because the more time you spend in prison, which means that you carried out an attack that caused more damage, the payments grow with the time. When you reach the really heavy sentences like more than 20 years, you get a salary from the Palestinian Authority that is five times more than the average salary….They call them prisoners of war and define them in their law as ‘the fighting sector of the Palestinian Authority’.” “Is there a justification that the United States will give the Palestinians money in order to pay salaries to terrorists to kill Israelis? Is there any logic behind that?”
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli putz kept pounding on Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?
Click to expand...


You have fallen down and bumped your head again, right?


----------



## Hollie

How silly. More Islamic terrorist bluster. 


WATCH: Palestinian terror group threatens IDF, promises war with Israel

* WATCH: Palestinian terror group threatens IDF, promises war with Israel


*
Gee whiz. I wonder what became of all that bluster about "war". Did the Islamic terrorists run out of teenage girls to shove into the gee-had?


----------



## Hollie

Intense Video: Watch Israeli Police Take Out a Palestinian Terrorist During Temple Mount Attack

Intense Video: Watch Israeli Police Take Out a Palestinian Terrorist During Temple Mount Attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Therefore, to gain Palestinian acceptance, Israel must return to its old policy of deterrence, of punishing Palestinians severely when they aggress. One example: When three family members were murdered in July 2017 while sitting down to Sabbath dinner in the Israeli West Bank town of Halamish, the Israeli response should have been to construct new buildings in Halamish and extend its boundaries.

That's deterrence; it's more than tough tactics, which Israeli governments already pursue; it means developing consistent policies to break rejectionism and encourage Palestinian acceptance of Israel. It implies a strategy to crush irredentist Palestinian ambitions so as finally to end the demonizing of Jews and Israel, recognize historic Jewish ties to Jerusalem, "normalize" relations with Israelis, close the suicide factories, and shutter the entire machinery of warfare. This process will be neither easy nor quick: it requires Palestinians to suffer the bitter crucible of defeat, with its attendant deprivation, destruction, and despair. Unfortunately, there is no shortcut.

A change of heart implies, not just a permanent absence of violence against Israelis but shutting down completely, everywhere from the United Nations to the university campus, the Palestinian-driven campaign of delegitimizing Israel.

If Palestinian defeat is good for Israel, it is ironically even better for Palestinians, who will finally be liberated from ugly ambitions, revolutionary rhetoric, and genocidal fantasies. An educated and skilled people can then improve its life by building its polity, economy, society, and culture. Think of this as a miniature version of post-1945 Germany. And if diplomacy is now premature, issues such as Jerusalem, borders, and resources can be fruitfully discussed after a Palestinian defeat. The two-state solution, an absurdity at present (it means asking Israel to strengthen its mortal enemy) will make good sense after a Palestinian defeat.

(full article online)

Why Palestinians Need an Israel Victory


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't Israel Pay the widows of IDF soldiers?



Really?  You really see this as equivalent?  

You think Elor Azaria's family should be paid 5 times his normal salary while he is in prison?  And you would champion Israeli government officials instructing soldiers and LEO's to randomly attack Arab Palestinians with weapons and give their families a "bonus" pay if they got caught and ended up in prison or killed during the attack?  

The hypocrisy and double standards are ASTOUNDING.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.
> 
> The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
> This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I don't think they actually assumed someone would let them, more to raise the issue into public arena.
> 
> What about going out on the streets, forests calling for ben-David?
> If I remember correctly Rambam was writing about an obligation to go to the streets  with Shofarot  during clear time of trouble. Do You hear calls for that?
Click to expand...

It's called telecommunication.
Judaism is a communal life.
When something alarming is occurring, it is imperative to alert all humans.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



!@#%#@$F@%^@$%^#$YTERTWRTY% !!!!

SPEECHLESS.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.
> 
> The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
> This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I don't think they actually assumed someone would let them, more to raise the issue into public arena.
> 
> What about going out on the streets, forests calling for ben-David?
> If I remember correctly Rambam was writing about an obligation to go to the streets  with Shofarot  during clear time of trouble. Do You hear calls for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called telecommunication.
> Judaism is a communal life.
> When something alarming is occurring, it is imperative to alert all humans.
Click to expand...

Ok telecommunications are all set for all humanity to hear,
now back into community - we have a rabbi in Israel who openly prayed for Gog and Magog and advertised it all around the towns. Why not cry and alert now instead of waiting for Ishmael to make us suffer more? BeRahamim.

Something is really missing...


----------



## rylah

" וכך כתב ראש הישיבה הר' ש. זת"ע פה בא"י:

"עצם יסוד וקיום המדינה כפי שהיא, אף שברור שזה מההשגחה העליונה,
,אבל לפי מה שמסרו לנו החז"ל בסוף מסכת סוטה מה שיהיה בעקבתא דמשיחא נתקימו כולן במלואן לא חסר דבר
 וספרי הח"ח זכרונו לחיי' העולם הבא מלאים מזה, *כולם נקתיי'מו בהנהלת המדינה ובחוקותיה!"
*
הרב א.י.

Indeependent maybe I'm not making sense out of ignorance or it's not the place to discuss such things, I just wonder how much it comes up in the golah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The resolution made no mention of how Palestinian women’s rights are impacted by Hamas, the Palestinian Authority, or their patriarchal society, nor were Palestinian victims of honor killings mentioned.

The UN commission ended the session by ignoring the world’s major abusers of women’s rights, including Saudi Arabia, Iran, Pakistan, and many others.

Worse, Saudi Arabia officially joined the CSW later that afternoon, joining Iran as a member.

(full article online)

Same Day: UN Women's Rights Commission Condemns Israel, Welcomes Saudi Arabia - UN Watch


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> The resolution made no mention of how Palestinian women’s rights are impacted by Hamas, the Palestinian Authority, or their patriarchal society, nor were Palestinian victims of honor killings mentioned.
> 
> The UN commission ended the session by ignoring the world’s major abusers of women’s rights, including Saudi Arabia, Iran, Pakistan, and many others.
> 
> Worse, Saudi Arabia officially joined the CSW later that afternoon, joining Iran as a member.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Same Day: UN Women's Rights Commission Condemns Israel, Welcomes Saudi Arabia - UN Watch



Saudi Arabia joins Iran... CSW must be a place where diplomats thinks they treat hangover. "Sign here please.."

May someone give that building the appropriate license of a mental institution?


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An appeal to the prime minister to approve the sacrifice of the Passover in the place of the Temple on the Temple Mount*
> 
> The headquarters of the Temple organizations believe that the global and regional upheavals are ripe for the possibility of renewing the Temple service and sacrificing the Passover sacrifice.
> 
> In her address to the prime minister, they make it clear that they are marching "in the footsteps of the greatest rabbis of all generations who tried with the authorities to obtain permission to sacrifice victims in general, and the Passover sacrifice in particular."
> 
> "We are asking for your approval for the renewal of the main commandment of Passover, bringing the Passover sacrifice to the site of our Temple," they wrote, claiming that his offering would "allow the eating of the sacrifice on the Seder night and finally stop the orphanage of the seder that we were accustomed to during the years of exile."
> 
> According to them, if the permit is given, "we can do so on short notice and within a short time." This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary."
> 
> "We are prepared and practiced in the entire process," they wrote to her. "After the grace of heaven we were able to hold public prayers of the Passover sacrifice in the presence of thousands, with the blessings and heads of the greatest rabbis, city rabbis and yeshiva heads, and in coordination with the security forces."
> 
> In the letter, they note that since the destruction of the Temple many attempts have been made to renew the work of the victims. Including in the days of the Tannaim during the period of Rabbi Yehoshua ben Hananiah, and by "our Rabbis, the Ba'alei HaTosefot, Rabbi Akiva Eiger and his son-in-law, the Chatam Sofer, the Chafetz Chaim and the Teshuva, Rabbi Kook and his disciple Hagar Harlap."
> 
> They appeal to the prime minister to "redeem the holy place from its destruction, its desolation and its plunder, and all Israel will be rewarded to its servant again as it is written in our Torah, and to eat from the Pesachim and the altars."
> 
> 
> Indeependent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This is "in accordance with the halachah that the commandment of the Pesach sacrifice is performed even in impurity and without a sanctuary." "_
> 
> Indeependent I have a Koshi with these words, do You know that halachah?
> Is there any discussion about such practices in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of Halachic experts in their 70s and above who have spent their entire lives learning Torah interpret the relevant Tanach verses as indicating that the Temple retains it's sanctity and thus no one is allowed to enter the area.
> 
> The issue of being T'mai is pertinent only when the Jews are in possession of The Temple and governing the Land of Israel.
> This verse can easily be taken out of context by irrational fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I don't think they actually assumed someone would let them, more to raise the issue into public arena.
> 
> What about going out on the streets, forests calling for ben-David?
> If I remember correctly Rambam was writing about an obligation to go to the streets  with Shofarot  during clear time of trouble. Do You hear calls for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called telecommunication.
> Judaism is a communal life.
> When something alarming is occurring, it is imperative to alert all humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok telecommunications are all set for all humanity to hear,
> now back into community - we have a rabbi in Israel who openly prayed for Gog and Magog and advertised it all around the towns. Why not cry and alert now instead of waiting for Ishmael to make us suffer more? BeRahamim.
> 
> Something is really missing...
Click to expand...

Spend 40 years studying the concept of Gog and Magog before you get too upset.
It’s a concept of opposing forces with a, hopefully, happy outcome.
All extremists call for a quick result and that’s what this rabbi is hoping for.
The concept of extreme action to get quick results is universal to all mankind.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook disables Palestinian news site’s account


----------



## Sixties Fan

Court upholds prayer rights outside Temple Mount gates


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Court upholds prayer rights outside Temple Mount gates



Prayer is not a provocation.  Not ever.  Not in any location. Not in any circumstance.  Anyone who sees it as such needs to give their head a shake.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC Arabic producer breaches social media guidelines again


----------



## rylah

The residents of Amona, who were evacuated 14 months ago, entered their homes in Amichai, the new village that was built for them.The residents entered and populated the area at a festive ceremony held in the village itself.

The head of the Shomron Regional Council, Avi Roeh, said that "sometimes it seems that everything was destroyed and everything that was built collapses, but we as believing Jews sons of believers and I always say that in our generation we have the right to learn from the history of the Jewish people. And to continue to strengthen the hold on the Land of Israel. "






Amona's chairman of the struggle, Avihai Boaron, said that "out of an endless confession to God for all the good that has been rewarded for us, we look forward to entering the Promised Land on the eve of the Freedom Holiday on the tenth of Nissan, In the new village of Amichai, which we were able to establish with our hearts' blood, with determination and faith, love for the Land and for Zionism. "

לאחר 14 חודשים: תושבי עמונה נכנסו לביתם ביישוב החדש


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This is happening all around, and it is not about Palestine ]

A 'Duty to Hate Britain'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How Islam seems to be getting even with the UK for the Balfour Declaration and the existence of Israel  ]

After the June 2017 Islamist terrorist attack, which killed seven persons, Prime Minster May appeared in public and stated that "enough was enough." She said that there was "far too much tolerance of extremism." On the surface, it appeared that the Prime Minister had actually had enough of the Islamist ideology, extremism and terrorism in the UK.

Alas, the words turned out to be just the usual empty platitudes from No 10. Shortly after the PM's statement, Hezbollah and Hamas flags were openly flown in London during the Al Quds Day March on June 18, 2017. Not only did the UK government fail to attempt to stop this Hezbollah inspired march; the UK police assisted them by providing security and protection.

It is not just the Prime Minister who is the problem. In Manchester last May, after the suicide bombing which killed 22 and injured hundreds at the door of a music concert, the mayor, Andy Burnham, had some advice: what was needed was for everyone to "work together" and "terrorists will never beat us." Mayor Burnham also said that the best plan was to "carry on with day to day life". How come he failed to say that the best plan was _not_ to "carry on"; that perhaps the best plan was to cease submitting to the will of a foreign ideology and act to counter its schools, proxies, fundraisers, apologists and front groups?

The problem in the UK is not just the fear instilled in the body politic by terrorist attacks. The well-documented sexual assaults by South Asian and Muslim mass-rape gangs attacking children in the UK is another major crime wave crushing the confidence of the British in their own government.

(full article online)

Is the United Kingdom an Islamist Colony?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> [ How Islam seems to be getting even with the UK for the Balfour Declaration and the existence of Israel  ]
> 
> After the June 2017 Islamist terrorist attack, which killed seven persons, Prime Minster May appeared in public and stated that "enough was enough." She said that there was "far too much tolerance of extremism." On the surface, it appeared that the Prime Minister had actually had enough of the Islamist ideology, extremism and terrorism in the UK.
> 
> Alas, the words turned out to be just the usual empty platitudes from No 10. Shortly after the PM's statement, Hezbollah and Hamas flags were openly flown in London during the Al Quds Day March on June 18, 2017. Not only did the UK government fail to attempt to stop this Hezbollah inspired march; the UK police assisted them by providing security and protection.
> 
> It is not just the Prime Minister who is the problem. In Manchester last May, after the suicide bombing which killed 22 and injured hundreds at the door of a music concert, the mayor, Andy Burnham, had some advice: what was needed was for everyone to "work together" and "terrorists will never beat us." Mayor Burnham also said that the best plan was to "carry on with day to day life". How come he failed to say that the best plan was _not_ to "carry on"; that perhaps the best plan was to cease submitting to the will of a foreign ideology and act to counter its schools, proxies, fundraisers, apologists and front groups?
> 
> The problem in the UK is not just the fear instilled in the body politic by terrorist attacks. The well-documented sexual assaults by South Asian and Muslim mass-rape gangs attacking children in the UK is another major crime wave crushing the confidence of the British in their own government.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Is the United Kingdom an Islamist Colony?




There have been Islamic terrorist attacks against Britain, France, Germany, Belgium and Spain over the course of many years.  Israel's existence is not the cause of these attacks nor is the Balfour Declaration.  A sick religion is the cause.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Conversations you overhear in Israel (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How Islam seems to be getting even with the UK for the Balfour Declaration and the existence of Israel  ]
> 
> After the June 2017 Islamist terrorist attack, which killed seven persons, Prime Minster May appeared in public and stated that "enough was enough." She said that there was "far too much tolerance of extremism." On the surface, it appeared that the Prime Minister had actually had enough of the Islamist ideology, extremism and terrorism in the UK.
> 
> Alas, the words turned out to be just the usual empty platitudes from No 10. Shortly after the PM's statement, Hezbollah and Hamas flags were openly flown in London during the Al Quds Day March on June 18, 2017. Not only did the UK government fail to attempt to stop this Hezbollah inspired march; the UK police assisted them by providing security and protection.
> 
> It is not just the Prime Minister who is the problem. In Manchester last May, after the suicide bombing which killed 22 and injured hundreds at the door of a music concert, the mayor, Andy Burnham, had some advice: what was needed was for everyone to "work together" and "terrorists will never beat us." Mayor Burnham also said that the best plan was to "carry on with day to day life". How come he failed to say that the best plan was _not_ to "carry on"; that perhaps the best plan was to cease submitting to the will of a foreign ideology and act to counter its schools, proxies, fundraisers, apologists and front groups?
> 
> The problem in the UK is not just the fear instilled in the body politic by terrorist attacks. The well-documented sexual assaults by South Asian and Muslim mass-rape gangs attacking children in the UK is another major crime wave crushing the confidence of the British in their own government.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Is the United Kingdom an Islamist Colony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Islamic terrorist attacks against Britain, France, Germany, Belgium and Spain over the course of many years.  Israel's existence is not the cause of these attacks nor is the Balfour Declaration.  A sick religion is the cause.
Click to expand...

The attacks started as an excuse for Western involvement in Muslim land after 1973, and the existence of Israel, something they continue to dream about destroying someday.

They have learned that they cannot win wars against the West, and that is why the slow invasion and very heavy attacks are being preferred.  All with the intension of the West, and Israel giving in from the inside.


----------



## Sixties Fan

60 UN ambassadors attend Danon's pre-Passover Seder


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How Islam seems to be getting even with the UK for the Balfour Declaration and the existence of Israel  ]
> 
> After the June 2017 Islamist terrorist attack, which killed seven persons, Prime Minster May appeared in public and stated that "enough was enough." She said that there was "far too much tolerance of extremism." On the surface, it appeared that the Prime Minister had actually had enough of the Islamist ideology, extremism and terrorism in the UK.
> 
> Alas, the words turned out to be just the usual empty platitudes from No 10. Shortly after the PM's statement, Hezbollah and Hamas flags were openly flown in London during the Al Quds Day March on June 18, 2017. Not only did the UK government fail to attempt to stop this Hezbollah inspired march; the UK police assisted them by providing security and protection.
> 
> It is not just the Prime Minister who is the problem. In Manchester last May, after the suicide bombing which killed 22 and injured hundreds at the door of a music concert, the mayor, Andy Burnham, had some advice: what was needed was for everyone to "work together" and "terrorists will never beat us." Mayor Burnham also said that the best plan was to "carry on with day to day life". How come he failed to say that the best plan was _not_ to "carry on"; that perhaps the best plan was to cease submitting to the will of a foreign ideology and act to counter its schools, proxies, fundraisers, apologists and front groups?
> 
> The problem in the UK is not just the fear instilled in the body politic by terrorist attacks. The well-documented sexual assaults by South Asian and Muslim mass-rape gangs attacking children in the UK is another major crime wave crushing the confidence of the British in their own government.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Is the United Kingdom an Islamist Colony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Islamic terrorist attacks against Britain, France, Germany, Belgium and Spain over the course of many years.  Israel's existence is not the cause of these attacks nor is the Balfour Declaration.  A sick religion is the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attacks started as an excuse for Western involvement in Muslim land after 1973, and the existence of Israel, something they continue to dream about destroying someday.
> 
> They have learned that they cannot win wars against the West, and that is why the slow invasion and very heavy attacks are being preferred.  All with the intension of the West, and Israel giving in from the inside.
Click to expand...



Yes, I just don't want Americans or Europeans to say,  "If it wasn't for Israel, Muslims would never have attacked us on 9/11 or in these other attacks."


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How Islam seems to be getting even with the UK for the Balfour Declaration and the existence of Israel  ]
> 
> After the June 2017 Islamist terrorist attack, which killed seven persons, Prime Minster May appeared in public and stated that "enough was enough." She said that there was "far too much tolerance of extremism." On the surface, it appeared that the Prime Minister had actually had enough of the Islamist ideology, extremism and terrorism in the UK.
> 
> Alas, the words turned out to be just the usual empty platitudes from No 10. Shortly after the PM's statement, Hezbollah and Hamas flags were openly flown in London during the Al Quds Day March on June 18, 2017. Not only did the UK government fail to attempt to stop this Hezbollah inspired march; the UK police assisted them by providing security and protection.
> 
> It is not just the Prime Minister who is the problem. In Manchester last May, after the suicide bombing which killed 22 and injured hundreds at the door of a music concert, the mayor, Andy Burnham, had some advice: what was needed was for everyone to "work together" and "terrorists will never beat us." Mayor Burnham also said that the best plan was to "carry on with day to day life". How come he failed to say that the best plan was _not_ to "carry on"; that perhaps the best plan was to cease submitting to the will of a foreign ideology and act to counter its schools, proxies, fundraisers, apologists and front groups?
> 
> The problem in the UK is not just the fear instilled in the body politic by terrorist attacks. The well-documented sexual assaults by South Asian and Muslim mass-rape gangs attacking children in the UK is another major crime wave crushing the confidence of the British in their own government.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Is the United Kingdom an Islamist Colony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been Islamic terrorist attacks against Britain, France, Germany, Belgium and Spain over the course of many years.  Israel's existence is not the cause of these attacks nor is the Balfour Declaration.  A sick religion is the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attacks started as an excuse for Western involvement in Muslim land after 1973, and the existence of Israel, something they continue to dream about destroying someday.
> 
> They have learned that they cannot win wars against the West, and that is why the slow invasion and very heavy attacks are being preferred.  All with the intension of the West, and Israel giving in from the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just don't want Americans or Europeans to say,  "If it wasn't for Israel, Muslims would never have attacked us on 9/11 or in these other attacks."
Click to expand...

Some will either way.  They believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Hollie

Pal Media Watch is reporting a truly disturbing story but one that seems to define the status of women in so much of the Islamic Middle East. In the wondrous social order (such as it is). of fatah'istan, one of many benefits offered to women by the politico-religious ideology of "Feverishly Delusional Retrogrades" is gender equality. I don't mean to say that Islamism is retrograde in its bias against women (well, okay, maybe I do), but just picture the righteous, macho Islamo-high-five as a young girl is fitted with a bomb under her mandatory "Fem-tent".

*
Having female terrorist leaders is proof of gender equality in Fatah, says Abbas' Secretary General - PMW Bulletins

Having female terrorist leaders is proof of gender equality in Fatah,
says Abbas' Secretary General* 

*Mughrabi's leading a group of male terrorists is "testimony" to gender equality within Fatah, says Abbas' Secretary General* 

*It is our "educational responsibility" to "return the glory to the fighting Palestinian women such as Dalal Mughrabi," says school principal *

*Fatah named another course after murderer Mughrabi*
By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

At a recent ceremony at the El-Bireh High School for Girls, school principal Nida Abd Rabbo announced that promoting terrorist murderer Dalal Mughrabi as a role model to female students is an "educational responsibility":

"It's [the Al-Yasser Cultural Forum's] goal is to strengthen the affiliation with Palestine and its history, and to adhere to the Palestinian identity, because this is a great educational responsibility. The forum's goal is also to return the glory to the fighting Palestinian girls and women such as Dalal Mughrabi and others who sacrificed their lives for Palestine, and also to provide information and knowledge to these female students during recesses..."
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, March 19, 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why is the UN defining Judaism as a war crime?


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Why is the UN defining Judaism as a war crime?



The hope for and act of return is an inviolate, inherent right for Arab Palestinians and a war crime for Jews.  Double standards much?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, the poor Amalekites and Egyptians who stood in Moses' way.  So innocent!

" The Native American scholar Robert Warrior (Osage) was once a student of Said’s and has written movingly about the elder’s influence on his own thinking. In an influential 1989 essay called “Canaanites, Cowboys, and Indians,” Warrior expanded on Said’s perception that the Exodus narrative left little to rejoice in if read “with Canaanite eyes.” ....Putting the Canaanites at the center of the story completely upends Exodus as a paradigmatic liberation narrative."

 Malinowitz is obviously subscribing to the "Palestinians are Canaanites" myth, whether literally or figuaratively, because the analogy between the Israelites destroying the Canaanites and the Jews supposedly expelling the Arabs is too irresistible.

Yet the idea of a Palestinian national liberation movement that has been based on terrorism since the 1920s does not unsettle the sensitive stomachs of these "progressives."

(full article online)

The Passover story is too Zionist for the "progressives" at Mondoweiss ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian nationalism is not up for debate. Certainly, Palestinian misogyny is not up for discussion. The fiction of "pinkwashing" is not up for debate. The absurd idea that Zionism targets women specifically is not up for debate. Arab antisemitism is not even a remote possibility for discussion.

But the idea of Jewish nationalism - that a people that have been a nation for thousands of years should be allowed to have  a state today -  that is up for debate "at a minimum."

The absurd statement is followed by a highly biased reading list of anti-Israel pseudo-academia to buttress the argument that while every possible idea is welcome on campus, Jewish nationalism is beyond the pale.

(full article online)

It is worth reminding ourselves how screwed up the campuses have become ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Come to think of it, anywhere in Europe or the Arab States, there is space for a country called Palestine.  They are welcome to it  ]





Sweden’s ambassador to Israel on Tuesday claimed there was a tendency in Israel to “demonize” his country and in particular foreign minister Margot Wallstrom.

In an interview with _i24news_, the ambassador, Magnus Hellgren, also insisted he doesn’t see the Boycott, Divestment and Sanction (BDS) movement as anti-Semitic.

Relations between Israel and Sweden have been tense in recent years. Wallstrom in particular has come under fire for her harsh anti-Israel comments.

(full article online)

Swedish envoy: 'There's a tendency in Israel to demonize Sweden'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Logistical Problems: Only Some Hamas Units Equipped With Human Shields (PreOccupied Territory) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Belgian official tells Jewish publication 'no discussion' Jerusalem is capital of Jewish state, Europe wants city to be up for negotiation.

(full article online)

Belgian state secretary: No doubt Jerusalem is Israel’s capital


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder how many Arab Israeli citizens want to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?  Let us ask Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> They are living in their homeland. Why would they want to leave?
Click to expand...


So then is it not true they prefer living in Israel under Israeli rule rather than some Arab country under Muslim rule?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kamil Abu Rokon appointed Israel’s next liaison to Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Syria: The UN and the Distortion of International Law


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt’s Relations with Israel Are Good. So Why All the Anti-Israel Propaganda?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jew-hatred and conspiracy theories (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Not at all surprising*. *The insanity of rewarding islamic terrorism has been viewed as an entitlement by Arabs-Moslems as the West has spent decades drenching these retrogrades in welfare money without demanding accountability. 
*

PMW Exclusive: PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror - PMW Bulletins

PMW Exclusive: 
PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*

*- 7.47% of the PA's operational budget is for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded*

*- The PA has 2 budget categories rewarding terror; together they equal 44% of anticipated foreign aid *

*- New in 2018 Budget: For the first time since 2014, the PA is directly paying the Commission of Prisoners, which pays the salaries to terrorist prisoners; as a result, the PA now fits Israel's criteria to be declared a terror organization*

*Total PA 2018 operational budget: 16.559 billion shekels ($4.76 billion) *
*Salaries to terrorist prisoners: 550 million shekels ($158 million)*
*Payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded: 687 million shekels ($197 million)*
*Total expenditure in budget categories rewarding terror = 1.237 billion shekels ($355 million)*
*For comparison: PA Ministry of Health which serves the entire population of 5 million has a budget of 1.787 billion shekels, a mere 44% more than 1.237 billion shekels serving the recipients in the two budget categories rewarding terror*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Not at all surprising*. *The insanity of rewarding islamic terrorism has been viewed as an entitlement by Arabs-Moslems as the West has spent decades drenching these retrogrades in welfare money without demanding accountability.
> *
> 
> PMW Exclusive: PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PMW Exclusive:
> PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> *- 7.47% of the PA's operational budget is for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded*
> 
> *- The PA has 2 budget categories rewarding terror; together they equal 44% of anticipated foreign aid *
> 
> *- New in 2018 Budget: For the first time since 2014, the PA is directly paying the Commission of Prisoners, which pays the salaries to terrorist prisoners; as a result, the PA now fits Israel's criteria to be declared a terror organization*
> 
> *Total PA 2018 operational budget: 16.559 billion shekels ($4.76 billion) *
> *Salaries to terrorist prisoners: 550 million shekels ($158 million)*
> *Payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded: 687 million shekels ($197 million)*
> *Total expenditure in budget categories rewarding terror = 1.237 billion shekels ($355 million)*
> *For comparison: PA Ministry of Health which serves the entire population of 5 million has a budget of 1.787 billion shekels, a mere 44% more than 1.237 billion shekels serving the recipients in the two budget categories rewarding terror*





Hollie said:


> *PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*


Do you have a copy of their budget saying that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all surprising*. *The insanity of rewarding islamic terrorism has been viewed as an entitlement by Arabs-Moslems as the West has spent decades drenching these retrogrades in welfare money without demanding accountability.
> *
> 
> PMW Exclusive: PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PMW Exclusive:
> PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> *- 7.47% of the PA's operational budget is for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded*
> 
> *- The PA has 2 budget categories rewarding terror; together they equal 44% of anticipated foreign aid *
> 
> *- New in 2018 Budget: For the first time since 2014, the PA is directly paying the Commission of Prisoners, which pays the salaries to terrorist prisoners; as a result, the PA now fits Israel's criteria to be declared a terror organization*
> 
> *Total PA 2018 operational budget: 16.559 billion shekels ($4.76 billion) *
> *Salaries to terrorist prisoners: 550 million shekels ($158 million)*
> *Payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded: 687 million shekels ($197 million)*
> *Total expenditure in budget categories rewarding terror = 1.237 billion shekels ($355 million)*
> *For comparison: PA Ministry of Health which serves the entire population of 5 million has a budget of 1.787 billion shekels, a mere 44% more than 1.237 billion shekels serving the recipients in the two budget categories rewarding terror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a copy of their budget saying that?
Click to expand...


Where is your evidence disproving the above? 

Just borrowing a tactic you choose to use.


----------



## Hollie

There is an awakening, an acknowledgement that funding Islamic terrorism only abets Islamic terrorism. 

Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault. 


*US and Israel leaders respond to PMW report on PA 2018 budget calling to cut funding to PA - PMW Bulletins

US and Israel leaders respond 
to PMW report on PA 2018 budget 
calling to cut funding to PA*

By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Yesterday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that the Palestinian Authority will continue to pay salaries to imprisoned and released terrorists and allowances to families of dead terrorist "Martyrs," according to the PA's new budget for 2018. 

US and Israeli leaders have responded to PMW's report with calls to cut funding to the PA.

On March 23, 2018 the US passed the Taylor Force Act - a law named after US citizen Taylor Force who was murdered by a Palestinian terrorist in Tel Aviv on March 8, 2016, which calls to cut almost all funding to the PA if it continues payments to terrorists and their families.

PMW's report highlights that the PA in defiance of the US is continuing to reward terror and will now lose its American funding. 

*The following are some of the immediate responses by legislators and government leaders to PMW's report:

US Senator Charles Schumer:* 
"[The PA's terror payments budget] is exactly why we passed the Taylor Force Act. Now the Palestinian Authority will face additional financial consequences for its abhorrent policy."
[_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]

*US Congressman Doug Lamborn:* 
"It seems like the Palestinian Authority did not receive the message we tried to send by passing this law, so now we have to ensure that the US will slash its funding to it."
[_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]

*Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman:*
"Mahmoud Abbas the terror supporter has removed the mask and taken the gloves off. We will act for a quick decision on deducting the salary money that Mahmoud Abbas is transferring to terrorists and we will stop this absurdity." 
[Official Twitter account of Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman, 
March 28, 2018]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> There is an awakening, an acknowledgement that funding Islamic terrorism only abets Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> *US and Israel leaders respond to PMW report on PA 2018 budget calling to cut funding to PA - PMW Bulletins
> 
> US and Israel leaders respond
> to PMW report on PA 2018 budget
> calling to cut funding to PA*
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> Yesterday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that the Palestinian Authority will continue to pay salaries to imprisoned and released terrorists and allowances to families of dead terrorist "Martyrs," according to the PA's new budget for 2018.
> 
> US and Israeli leaders have responded to PMW's report with calls to cut funding to the PA.
> 
> On March 23, 2018 the US passed the Taylor Force Act - a law named after US citizen Taylor Force who was murdered by a Palestinian terrorist in Tel Aviv on March 8, 2016, which calls to cut almost all funding to the PA if it continues payments to terrorists and their families.
> 
> PMW's report highlights that the PA in defiance of the US is continuing to reward terror and will now lose its American funding.
> 
> *The following are some of the immediate responses by legislators and government leaders to PMW's report:
> 
> US Senator Charles Schumer:*
> "[The PA's terror payments budget] is exactly why we passed the Taylor Force Act. Now the Palestinian Authority will face additional financial consequences for its abhorrent policy."
> [_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]
> 
> *US Congressman Doug Lamborn:*
> "It seems like the Palestinian Authority did not receive the message we tried to send by passing this law, so now we have to ensure that the US will slash its funding to it."
> [_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]
> 
> *Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman:*
> "Mahmoud Abbas the terror supporter has removed the mask and taken the gloves off. We will act for a quick decision on deducting the salary money that Mahmoud Abbas is transferring to terrorists and we will stop this absurdity."
> [Official Twitter account of Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman,
> March 28, 2018]


WOW, all that foreign name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all surprising*. *The insanity of rewarding islamic terrorism has been viewed as an entitlement by Arabs-Moslems as the West has spent decades drenching these retrogrades in welfare money without demanding accountability.
> *
> 
> PMW Exclusive: PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PMW Exclusive:
> PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> *- 7.47% of the PA's operational budget is for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded*
> 
> *- The PA has 2 budget categories rewarding terror; together they equal 44% of anticipated foreign aid *
> 
> *- New in 2018 Budget: For the first time since 2014, the PA is directly paying the Commission of Prisoners, which pays the salaries to terrorist prisoners; as a result, the PA now fits Israel's criteria to be declared a terror organization*
> 
> *Total PA 2018 operational budget: 16.559 billion shekels ($4.76 billion) *
> *Salaries to terrorist prisoners: 550 million shekels ($158 million)*
> *Payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded: 687 million shekels ($197 million)*
> *Total expenditure in budget categories rewarding terror = 1.237 billion shekels ($355 million)*
> *For comparison: PA Ministry of Health which serves the entire population of 5 million has a budget of 1.787 billion shekels, a mere 44% more than 1.237 billion shekels serving the recipients in the two budget categories rewarding terror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a copy of their budget saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence disproving the above?
> 
> Just borrowing a tactic you choose to use.
Click to expand...

Your typical duck.


----------



## Hollie

Is it just me, or does it seem like we Westerners are just kind of standing by idly as an islamist terrorist franchise unabashedly acknowledges its part in Islamic terrorism. 



PA officially rejects Taylor Force Act - PMW Bulletins

*PA officially rejects Taylor Force Act*

*US legislation conditions US aid to the PA *
*on the cessation of PA rewarding terror* 
;
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

On March 23, the United States enacted the Taylor Force Act which cuts almost all aid to the Palestinian Authority if it continues paying salaries to terrorists and allowances to families of dead terrorists. Even before the final vote in the US Congress, PA leaders announced that they rejected the Taylor Force Act and would not stop rewarding terrorists as the United States demanded. 

The following are some of the reactions before and following the US passing of the law.

*Before the enactment of the Taylor Force Act:*

*Mahmoud Abbas to PLO Central Council: *
*“We will continue to pay them”*




"There is something that the Americans are telling us to stop - the salaries of the Martyrs and the Martyrs' families. Of course we categorically reject this. We will not under any circumstances allow anyone to harm the families of the prisoners, the wounded, and the Martyrs. They are our children and they are our families. They honor us, and we will continue to pay them before the living." 
[Official PA TV, Jan. 14, 2018]


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all surprising*. *The insanity of rewarding islamic terrorism has been viewed as an entitlement by Arabs-Moslems as the West has spent decades drenching these retrogrades in welfare money without demanding accountability.
> *
> 
> PMW Exclusive: PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PMW Exclusive:
> PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> *- 7.47% of the PA's operational budget is for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded*
> 
> *- The PA has 2 budget categories rewarding terror; together they equal 44% of anticipated foreign aid *
> 
> *- New in 2018 Budget: For the first time since 2014, the PA is directly paying the Commission of Prisoners, which pays the salaries to terrorist prisoners; as a result, the PA now fits Israel's criteria to be declared a terror organization*
> 
> *Total PA 2018 operational budget: 16.559 billion shekels ($4.76 billion) *
> *Salaries to terrorist prisoners: 550 million shekels ($158 million)*
> *Payments to families of "Martyrs" and wounded: 687 million shekels ($197 million)*
> *Total expenditure in budget categories rewarding terror = 1.237 billion shekels ($355 million)*
> *For comparison: PA Ministry of Health which serves the entire population of 5 million has a budget of 1.787 billion shekels, a mere 44% more than 1.237 billion shekels serving the recipients in the two budget categories rewarding terror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PA publishes new budget; continues to defy US and Europe by rewarding terror*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a copy of their budget saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence disproving the above?
> 
> Just borrowing a tactic you choose to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your typical duck.
Click to expand...


Ya Allah. You embarrassed youself again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an awakening, an acknowledgement that funding Islamic terrorism only abets Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> *US and Israel leaders respond to PMW report on PA 2018 budget calling to cut funding to PA - PMW Bulletins
> 
> US and Israel leaders respond
> to PMW report on PA 2018 budget
> calling to cut funding to PA*
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> Yesterday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that the Palestinian Authority will continue to pay salaries to imprisoned and released terrorists and allowances to families of dead terrorist "Martyrs," according to the PA's new budget for 2018.
> 
> US and Israeli leaders have responded to PMW's report with calls to cut funding to the PA.
> 
> On March 23, 2018 the US passed the Taylor Force Act - a law named after US citizen Taylor Force who was murdered by a Palestinian terrorist in Tel Aviv on March 8, 2016, which calls to cut almost all funding to the PA if it continues payments to terrorists and their families.
> 
> PMW's report highlights that the PA in defiance of the US is continuing to reward terror and will now lose its American funding.
> 
> *The following are some of the immediate responses by legislators and government leaders to PMW's report:
> 
> US Senator Charles Schumer:*
> "[The PA's terror payments budget] is exactly why we passed the Taylor Force Act. Now the Palestinian Authority will face additional financial consequences for its abhorrent policy."
> [_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]
> 
> *US Congressman Doug Lamborn:*
> "It seems like the Palestinian Authority did not receive the message we tried to send by passing this law, so now we have to ensure that the US will slash its funding to it."
> [_Algemeiner_, March 28, 2018]
> 
> *Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman:*
> "Mahmoud Abbas the terror supporter has removed the mask and taken the gloves off. We will act for a quick decision on deducting the salary money that Mahmoud Abbas is transferring to terrorists and we will stop this absurdity."
> [Official Twitter account of Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman,
> March 28, 2018]
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, all that foreign name calling.
Click to expand...


WOW. All your spamming over the hurt feelings you have.


----------



## Hollie

Even though I've been closely following the Death Cult's atrocities for some years now, there are still times when I am snapped violently into the chilling realization of the human cost it exacts to appease its hateful Gods ie: muhammud and the allah god.




“It's our… moral obligation” to pay terrorist salaries, says director of PLO Commission of Prisoners. “We’re proud of this”
Director of PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs Issa Karake: "I’ll quote [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas: ... 'Until the last day of my life, we won't stop this support. It's important' ... The family of every Palestinian prisoner receives social aid. We’re proud of this, not ashamed of it, and we say this openly, because it's our national, human, and moral obligation, and the obligation of the struggle. It is supported by the Palestinian leadership and by the Palestinian government."

[Official PA TV, PLO Institutions, Feb. 26, 2018]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Even though I've been closely following the Death Cult's atrocities for some years now, there are still times when I am snapped violently into the chilling realization of the human cost it exacts to appease its hateful Gods ie: muhammud and the allah god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It's our… moral obligation” to pay terrorist salaries, says director of PLO Commission of Prisoners. “We’re proud of this”
> Director of PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs Issa Karake: "I’ll quote [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas: ... 'Until the last day of my life, we won't stop this support. It's important' ... The family of every Palestinian prisoner receives social aid. We’re proud of this, not ashamed of it, and we say this openly, because it's our national, human, and moral obligation, and the obligation of the struggle. It is supported by the Palestinian leadership and by the Palestinian government."
> 
> [Official PA TV, PLO Institutions, Feb. 26, 2018]





Hollie said:


> “It's our… moral obligation” to pay terrorist salaries, says director of PLO Commission of Prisoners. “We’re proud of this”


No he didn't. That is a lie.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've been closely following the Death Cult's atrocities for some years now, there are still times when I am snapped violently into the chilling realization of the human cost it exacts to appease its hateful Gods ie: muhammud and the allah god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It's our… moral obligation” to pay terrorist salaries, says director of PLO Commission of Prisoners. “We’re proud of this”
> Director of PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs Issa Karake: "I’ll quote [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas: ... 'Until the last day of my life, we won't stop this support. It's important' ... The family of every Palestinian prisoner receives social aid. We’re proud of this, not ashamed of it, and we say this openly, because it's our national, human, and moral obligation, and the obligation of the struggle. It is supported by the Palestinian leadership and by the Palestinian government."
> 
> [Official PA TV, PLO Institutions, Feb. 26, 2018]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “It's our… moral obligation” to pay terrorist salaries, says director of PLO Commission of Prisoners. “We’re proud of this”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't. That is a lie.
Click to expand...

Wow, you spoke to Abbas on Skype or some other device.

I am impressed.

Chamdilah  !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: Ben Porat produces proof of Baghdad bombers


----------



## Hollie

The Secret World of the Palestinian Authority

A report published this week offers a rare glance into the secret world of the Palestinian Authority (PA), which was established in 1994 in accordance with the Oslo Accords signed between Israel and the PLO.

Entitled "Integrity and Combating Corruption: Palestine 2017," the AMAN report reviews the status of corruption and lack of transparency and accountability in the Palestinian Authority during 2017.

It is one of the most comprehensive reports looking into the widespread corruption and squandering of public funds by the Palestinian Authority leadership.

The report found, for example, that the Palestinian Authority had invested $17.5 million in building a "presidential palace" for Abbas. The palace is built on an area of 4,700 square meters.

After facing criticism over the project, Abbas decided to convert the palace into a huge national library.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Secret World of the Palestinian Authority
> 
> A report published this week offers a rare glance into the secret world of the Palestinian Authority (PA), which was established in 1994 in accordance with the Oslo Accords signed between Israel and the PLO.
> 
> Entitled "Integrity and Combating Corruption: Palestine 2017," the AMAN report reviews the status of corruption and lack of transparency and accountability in the Palestinian Authority during 2017.
> 
> It is one of the most comprehensive reports looking into the widespread corruption and squandering of public funds by the Palestinian Authority leadership.
> 
> The report found, for example, that the Palestinian Authority had invested $17.5 million in building a "presidential palace" for Abbas. The palace is built on an area of 4,700 square meters.
> 
> After facing criticism over the project, Abbas decided to convert the palace into a huge national library.


That is why 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to leave.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret World of the Palestinian Authority
> 
> A report published this week offers a rare glance into the secret world of the Palestinian Authority (PA), which was established in 1994 in accordance with the Oslo Accords signed between Israel and the PLO.
> 
> Entitled "Integrity and Combating Corruption: Palestine 2017," the AMAN report reviews the status of corruption and lack of transparency and accountability in the Palestinian Authority during 2017.
> 
> It is one of the most comprehensive reports looking into the widespread corruption and squandering of public funds by the Palestinian Authority leadership.
> 
> The report found, for example, that the Palestinian Authority had invested $17.5 million in building a "presidential palace" for Abbas. The palace is built on an area of 4,700 square meters.
> 
> After facing criticism over the project, Abbas decided to convert the palace into a huge national library.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to leave.
Click to expand...


I have no reason to accept your propaganda as true. 

It doesnt matter what Arabs-Moslems want. Their dictators will not leave.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret World of the Palestinian Authority
> 
> A report published this week offers a rare glance into the secret world of the Palestinian Authority (PA), which was established in 1994 in accordance with the Oslo Accords signed between Israel and the PLO.
> 
> Entitled "Integrity and Combating Corruption: Palestine 2017," the AMAN report reviews the status of corruption and lack of transparency and accountability in the Palestinian Authority during 2017.
> 
> It is one of the most comprehensive reports looking into the widespread corruption and squandering of public funds by the Palestinian Authority leadership.
> 
> The report found, for example, that the Palestinian Authority had invested $17.5 million in building a "presidential palace" for Abbas. The palace is built on an area of 4,700 square meters.
> 
> After facing criticism over the project, Abbas decided to convert the palace into a huge national library.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to accept your propaganda as true.
> 
> It doesnt matter what Arabs-Moslems want. Their dictators will not leave.
Click to expand...

Indeed, the US and others give the PA money and guns to stay in power.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret World of the Palestinian Authority
> 
> A report published this week offers a rare glance into the secret world of the Palestinian Authority (PA), which was established in 1994 in accordance with the Oslo Accords signed between Israel and the PLO.
> 
> Entitled "Integrity and Combating Corruption: Palestine 2017," the AMAN report reviews the status of corruption and lack of transparency and accountability in the Palestinian Authority during 2017.
> 
> It is one of the most comprehensive reports looking into the widespread corruption and squandering of public funds by the Palestinian Authority leadership.
> 
> The report found, for example, that the Palestinian Authority had invested $17.5 million in building a "presidential palace" for Abbas. The palace is built on an area of 4,700 square meters.
> 
> After facing criticism over the project, Abbas decided to convert the palace into a huge national library.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why 85% of Palestinians want Abbas to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to accept your propaganda as true.
> 
> It doesnt matter what Arabs-Moslems want. Their dictators will not leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the US and others give the PA money and guns to stay in power.
Click to expand...


Indeed, your goofy conspiracy theories are always a hoot. 

I suppose you have a handy conspiracy theory to explain Arabs-Moslems voting in the Hamas version of the PA dictators. 

It’s really a shame that you consistently hide behind the victim complex while never acknowledging that you are the self-created victim.


----------



## MJB12741

I support what is best for the USA & Israel.  Long live the PA & Hamas.


----------



## Hollie

Palestinians pay terrorists directly, thumb nose at Taylor Force Act

*Palestinians pay terrorists directly, thumb nose at Taylor Force Act*
 March 28, 2018

In defiance of US lawmakers’ passage of the Taylor Force Act, which slashes most US aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) unless it stops paying salaries to terrorist prisoners and their families, the PA announced via its 2018 budget that it will continue to reward terrorists even more directly than in previous years.

In 2018, the PA is devoting 44% of anticipated foreign aid to rewarding terror, with close to 7.5% of the PA’s entire operational budget earmarked for salaries to terrorist prisoners, released terrorists, and families of killed or wounded terrorists. In total, the Palestinian government will shell out $355 million to reward terrorism in 2018.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spencer posits that Muslim groups are using these hate crimes to enforce criminal penalties on people for criticizing Islam. Canada is doing that now with Motion M-103. So, if anti-Muslim hate crimes don’t exist, they simply are invented. There are so many anti-Muslim hate-crimes that have turned out to be faked by Muslims themselves, that it calls into question whether any of these incidents happened at all. It is peculiar that in our day and age, victim-hood is a prized and coveted status. This is the crazy world that we live in.

On the other hand, how often are anti-semitic attacks against Jews reported with reactions from Prime Ministers and Mayors? Anti-semitic attacks are on the rise everywhere, especially by Muslims across the West, yet the media and the policitians are silent.

So why the double standard?

(full article online)

Muslims are now faking anti-Muslim hate crimes


----------



## MJB12741

Why no peace?  Consider this documented fact.

Abbas Tells Trump He Won't Stop Giving American Money to Terrorists


----------



## Hollie

Arabs-Moslems have an illness known as gee-had.

There is a cure.

https://nypost.com/2018/03/31/israel-threatens-to-attack-terrorist-targets-in-gaza/





Masked militants from the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigades, a military wing of Hamas, march with their weapons, during a large-scale drill across the Gaza strip

Jerusalem threatened Saturday to attack “terrorist targets’’ in Gaza, after Israeli gunfire killed 16 Palestinians at massive protests along a border fence a day earlier.

Israeli Gen. Ronen Manelis accused Hamas, the militant group that rules Gaza, of using the protests as an excuse for launching attacks on Israel. It wasn’t clear whether he meant possible future attacks, or Israel’s claim that demonstrators fired the first shots Friday.


----------



## Hollie

It’s funny to see these dregs prance around during their goofy fashion parades. Strange how these dregs are nowhere to be found while they’re urging women and children are into a war zone. 






Masked militants from the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigades, a military wing of Hamas, march with their weapons, during a large-scale drill across the Gaza strip.


----------



## Hollie

British taxpayers gave £20m to Palestinian schools which teach children martyrdom and jihad | Daily Mail Online

*British taxpayers gave £20m to Palestinian schools which teach children that martyrdom and jihad are 'the most important meanings in life' *
By MailOnline Reporter04:15 EDT 01 Apr 2018, updated 15:33 EDT 01 Apr 2018

MailOnline Reporter04:15 EDT 01 Apr 2018, updated 15:33 EDT 01 Apr 2018






Actually, I think that vacant minded islamo-minions dying to secure the bank accounts of the Hamas and Fatah dictators is what gives meaning to their short, miserable lives.


----------



## Hollie

Just really vile. 


*

Fatah: "My rifle's fire is the death of the enemies and music to my ears" - PMW Bulletins

Fatah to Palestinians: 
"My rifle's fire is the death of the enemies
 and music to my ears"*

*Palestinian political analyst:   
Fatah will return to "armed struggle," 
i.e., terror and violence, 
if Abbas' demands are not met*






*Abbas to the UN: 
"We have been committed to fostering a culture of peace, *
*rejection of violence"*

by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 24-year-old says he e-mailed a variety of University of Toronto (U of T) professors that specialize in that area and got receptive responses — except for the one from Jens Hanssen.

Hanssen, an associate professor of Middle Eastern and Mediterranean History in the Faculty of Arts and Sciences, replied almost immediately with a scathing e-mail accusing Blaff of being an agent of the Israeli government.

He claimed that Blaff, a former Hasbara fellow, was sent to the U of T campus by the new Israeli ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy to indoctrinate students, professors and administrators into thinking anti-Israel activities are a bad thing.
--------------
Hanssen teaches undergraduate and graduate courses on _settler colonialism in Palestine;_ International Relations, counter-insurgency and decolonization in the Middle East; and urban colonialism in the modern Mediterranean.

(full article online)

University of Toronto professor accuses student of being an Israeli agent ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Describes Israel’s Gaza Border Defense as ‘Harsh’; Popular Comment Calls Israel ‘Bloodthirsty’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It is rather impossible that the Jews even approached the Dome of the Rock, let alone prayed there, since that is off-limits to religious Jews according to practically everyone.

Today's story is  juicier:
 Approximately 260 Israeli settlers on Tuesday forced their way into al-Aqsa Mosque in occupied Jerusalem, marking the fourth day of Passover holiday.
Department of Awqaf and Islamic Affairs affirmed that the settlers stormed the holy shrine from the Israeli-controlled al-Magharibeh Gate and performed their Talmudic rituals under heavy police protection.
Over the past two days, more than 500 settlers broke into the Mosque in total provocation to Palestinian worshipers.Yes, walking through a gate is "forcing themselves."

I'm always amazed how the Arabs know that the visitors are all "settlers."

(full article online)

"Hundreds of settlers force themselves into Al Aqsa" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News website invents a new Jewish holiday


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> It’s funny to see these dregs prance around during their goofy fashion parades. Strange how these dregs are nowhere to be found while they’re urging women and children are into a war zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masked militants from the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigades, a military wing of Hamas, march with their weapons, during a large-scale drill across the Gaza strip.



And still there are some who wonder why no peace between Israel & the Palerstinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Operation Living Together is being carried out in conjunction with academic experts, the Society for the Protection of Nature in Israel and IDF trackers. The Jordanian army is also taking part in the conservation efforts.



The fence is expected to be completed within a year.

One purpose of the operation is to help migrating birds and animals access drinking water by strategically dispersing mobile water tankers in the area.

Operation Living Together was inspired by lessons from the construction of the Egyptian border fence. While vital from a security perspective, the fence adversely affected animals previously accustomed to freely moving on both sides of the border. To provide a solution, the fence was fitted with specially designed crossings that allow only wildlife to move back and forth.

(full article online)

Soldiers on Israel’s border with Jordan do more than defend lives – Israel Hayom


----------



## Hollie

I suspect that when the ebb and flow life is defined by how quickly and spectacularly one can commit mass murder / suicide in the name of an ancient Arab warlord, life will forever be viewed as cheap and disposable.
*

Palestinian flag is wonderful "soaked in the blood of the Martyrs," says Abbas’ Fatah - PMW Bulletins

Fatah: “How wonderful and mighty you are,*
*O flag of Palestine,*
*when you are soaked in the blood of the Martyrs”*






*Fatah: “We are sowing our land from the veins, from the arteries, and from blood, and from the inner heart we will build our state and will not relinquish”*
by Nan Jacques Zilberdik

A bloodied Palestinian flag lying on the ground is reason to rejoice according to Abbas’ Fatah Movement’s Bethlehem branch, which posted the photo above with text glorifying the spilling of “the blood of the Martyrs”:

*Posted text:* “How wonderful and mighty you are, O flag of Palestine, when you are soaked in the blood of the Martyrs (_Shahids_)”
[Facebook page of the Fatah Movement - Bethlehem Branch, March 31, 2018


----------



## Hollie

Putting the *had* in gee-had.


http://m.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-Con...d-missile-attack-against-naval-vessels-547865





Arab-Israeli Conflict
 13:51 | 04/04/18
*ISRAEL THWARTS MAJOR ISLAMIC JIHAD MISSILE ATTACK AGAINST NAVAL VESSELS*
2 minute read.
By TOVAH LAZAROFF




_Israeli Navy arrests ten terrorists from Gaza on southern seas, April 4, 2018 (IDF Spokesperson's Unit)
_
The Shin Bet and IDF foiled the plot, which would use one boat as a decoy and two others to attack and board an Israeli navy vessel in order to kill and capture the sailors


----------



## Hollie

UK: Funding Textbooks That Teach Children to Blow Themselves Up

*UK: Funding Textbooks That Teach Children to Blow Themselves Up.*


Any government genuinely interested in promoting peace would withdraw funding from any entity -- wherever in the world it was -- which taught violence as such a core part of its curriculum.

Another textbook urges that "Giving one's life, sacrifice, fight, jihad and struggle are the most important meanings of life."

This is the true scandal for Britain: that while the UK government fails to pump the resources needed into helping young British children to grow up literate and numerate in Britain, it pumps millions of pounds into the Palestinian Authority to make sure that Palestinian children think that a career of violence is a career worth pursuing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Webb could at this point have clarified to listeners that the Gaza Strip has not been ‘occupied’ for nearly thirteen years. He could have asked the PA minister about his government’s cutting of electricity and medical care and supplies for the deprived people of Gaza as ways to put pressure on Hamas. He could also – given the fact that this publicity stunt organised by Hamas and other Gaza terror factions rests on the so-called ‘right of return’ – have asked Sabri Saydam if he agrees with that demand aimed at destroying the Jewish state – especially seeing as just over a year ago the BBC provided a platform for Saydam’s repeated insistence that all Palestinians support the two-state solution.

Webb however did none of that. Instead he twice asked whether or not the people taking part in the propaganda stunt should “go home…for their own safety” and listeners heard Saydam promote the falsehood that “this is not a Hamas orchestrated kind of demonstration”.

After Webb had asked a question concerning “the charge…that you are cynically using the lives of civilians, including children, to create the kind of tensions and violence that focuses the attention of the world on this area”, Saydam suddenly disappeared from the broadcast.
----------
The impression of events that Justin Webb was trying to communicate to BBC Radio 4 listeners is blatantly obvious. Webb’s portrayal includes only ‘peaceful protesters’ and “kids… running around next to the fence” and his quoted – but unverified – casualty figures are sourced (as has been the case all too often in the past) from a terror organisation that is party to the violence.

Equally unsurprising is the opportunistic dusting off of the ‘disproportionate’ charge and the miraculous but entirely predictable transformation of a breakfast news show presenter into a self-appointed expert on military strategy and the laws of armed combat.

(full article online)

BBC Radio 4 dusts off the ‘expert’ hats and ‘disproportionate’ meme


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The New Israel Fund (NIF) this week denied PM Netanyahu’s accusation that it sent a letter to the Rwandan government asking it to reject a deal to absorb illegal migrants from Israel. We found the letter._

Here is the full text of the letter to the Rwandan president, as boasted by ACRI, signed by “seven leading human rights organizations,” including several NIF-funded NGOs. It was published originally by The Rwandan on November 27, 2017, under the headline “Kagame Do not accept African Refugees who are deported from Israel by force.”

“His Excellency Paul Kagame, President of the Republic of Rwanda,

“We are turning to you, and to the people of Rwanda, with an urgent request.

“Rwanda and Israel have an ongoing special relationship. However, this relationship cannot include trading in African lives.

“Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is telling the Israeli public that Rwanda has agreed to take on African refugees from Israel. Prime Minister Netanyahu says that the refugees will be forced to leave: if they do not agree to go to Rwanda, they will be put in prison forever.

“We trust in you, and the people of Rwanda, that you will not agree to this denial of liberty. We hope and trust you will not agree that African refugees are caged and traded in this way.

“We call on you to make it clear to Prime Minister Netanyahu – Rwanda will not take refugees who do not come of their own free will.

“We urge you to use your friendship with Netanyahu to remind him – Israel is a country of refugees, it should open its heart to those who have fled Eritrea and Sudan and give them shelter.“

_ASSAF-Aid Organization for Refugees and Asylum Seekers in Israel_

_The Association for Civil Rights in Israel_

_Physicians for Human Rights -Israel_

_Hotline for Refugees and Migrants_

_Amnesty International Israel_

_Kav La’Oved – Workers’ Hotline_

_HIAS Israel_


(full article online)

SPECIAL REPORT: The Letter NIF Affiliates Sent to Rwanda Asking to Kill Israel’s Migrant Deal


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Norwegian People’s Aid, on Tuesday issued a statement saying it has “reached agreement on a settlement with the US authorities and will pay the US authorities 2,025,000 US Dollars due to an unintentional breach of a clause in an agreement made with USAID in 2012.”

The NPA has been receiving grants from USAID, and, according to the US Justice Dept., “each year it applied for aid, the NPA wrongly indicated on forms it had not and would not provide aid to any organization on the US list,” because doing so would violate the False Claims Act.

(full article online)

Norwegian NGO to Pay $2 Million for Lying about Supporting Gaza Terrorists


----------



## Hollie

Well, isn't this nice.



*YahooNEWS*
Israeli fire kills Palestinian at Gaza border, with more protests ahead

Hamas said on Thursday it would pay $3,000 to the family of anyone killed in the protests, $500 for critically injuries and $200 for more minor injuries. Israeli leaders say that such payments serve to instigate violence.



Pretty neat. Hamas has a Chinese menu, so to speak, of cash payments for willing and vacant-.minded Death Cultists. Who says islamic terrorism doesnt pay?

As you might expect, there's a premium payed for dead Death Cultists. However, it seems to me that there's a big pay cut to those Death Cultists who merely sustain crippling injuries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Radical Jewish Harvard Students Flunk ‘Israeli History 101’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Radical Jewish Harvard Students Flunk ‘Israeli History 101’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Assad regime places tanks, artillery in buffer zone with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian American Columnist Ray Hanania: Christian Arabs Receive More Support From Israel Than From Muslim Arabs


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian American Columnist Ray Hanania: Christian Arabs Receive More Support From Israel Than From Muslim Arabs


Tell that to the Christians who have their homes bulldozed in Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian American Columnist Ray Hanania: Christian Arabs Receive More Support From Israel Than From Muslim Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian American Columnist Ray Hanania: Christian Arabs Receive More Support From Israel Than From Muslim Arabs
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Christians who have their homes bulldozed in Jerusalem.
Click to expand...

Which Christians would those be?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian American Columnist Ray Hanania: Christian Arabs Receive More Support From Israel Than From Muslim Arabs
Click to expand...

Oh, you meant Bethlehem.

And by the way, who owned the land where this vineyard was created?  Just curious.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> I suspect that when the ebb and flow life is defined by how quickly and spectacularly one can commit mass murder / suicide in the name of an ancient Arab warlord, life will forever be viewed as cheap and disposable.
> *
> 
> Palestinian flag is wonderful "soaked in the blood of the Martyrs," says Abbas’ Fatah - PMW Bulletins
> 
> Fatah: “How wonderful and mighty you are,
> O flag of Palestine,
> when you are soaked in the blood of the Martyrs”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah: “We are sowing our land from the veins, from the arteries, and from blood, and from the inner heart we will build our state and will not relinquish”*
> by Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> A bloodied Palestinian flag lying on the ground is reason to rejoice according to Abbas’ Fatah Movement’s Bethlehem branch, which posted the photo above with text glorifying the spilling of “the blood of the Martyrs”:
> 
> *Posted text:* “How wonderful and mighty you are, O flag of Palestine, when you are soaked in the blood of the Martyrs (_Shahids_)”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Movement - Bethlehem Branch, March 31, 2018



And some still wonder why there is no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> And by the way, who owned the land where this vineyard was created?  Just curious.




I'm pretty sure this is an immigrant family who bought property there in the mid 1930s.  Around the same time a Jewish immigrant family bought property alongside it.

Of course, the Jewish family is considered "foreigner settlers" while the Arab family is "home".  Double standards much?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish visitation to Temple Mount during Passover nearly doubles from 2017


----------



## Hollie

In typical fashion, collect a gaggle of Islamics at Friday prayers, give them a heapin’ helpin’ of bilge from their hate and war manual otherwise known as the Koran, and the Jew rants are sure to follow. 



In Friday Sermon at Gaza “Return March” Camp, Imam Chants Antisemitic Slogans, Adds: We Have Come Here to Execute the Decision of Allah and the Resolution of the U.N.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> In typical fashion, collect a gaggle of Islamics at Friday prayers, give them a heapin’ helpin’ of bilge from their hate and war manual otherwise known as the Koran, and the Jew rants are sure to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> In Friday Sermon at Gaza “Return March” Camp, Imam Chants Antisemitic Slogans, Adds: We Have Come Here to Execute the Decision of Allah and the Resolution of the U.N.


I am borrowing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pivoting East: Israel's developing strategic relationships in Asia


----------



## MJB12741

And so nice to see Israel's improved relations with Saudi Arabia.  Thank you Iran.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On April 4th the background to that story was made public.

“Security forces arrested a member of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror group off the Gaza coast suspected of planning to sink an Israeli naval patrol boat and kidnap any survivors last month, Israel revealed on Wednesday. […]

This plot was foiled on the night of March 12, when the navy’s 916th Patrol Squadron stopped a Palestinian boat that had left the designated Gaza fishing zone. […]

The crew was brought into Israeli custody for questioning, including Amin Saadi Muhammad Jumma’a, 24, a member of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad who told interrogators that he had received instructions from his commanders to prepare to carry out the attack on Israeli Navy ships, according to the Shin Bet and IDF. […]

Jumma’a, a resident of the southern Gaza city of Rafah, told interrogators that the plan was for one boat to act as a diversion by leaving the fishing zone so that a navy ship would approach it.

“A second boat would attack the ship, firing a Kornet (anti-tank) missile at it, with the intention of causing injury and death to the soldiers on board,” the statement said

A third boat would then arrive on the scene and take the wounded soldiers hostage and steal the bodies of those killed, the security forces said.”

Unsurprisingly, BBC audiences have to date seen no reporting at all on that attack planned by the Palestinian Islamic Jihad – which is also among the organisers of the ‘Great Return March’.

(full article online)

BBC silent on planned PIJ maritime attack


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> On April 4th the background to that story was made public.
> 
> “Security forces arrested a member of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror group off the Gaza coast suspected of planning to sink an Israeli naval patrol boat and kidnap any survivors last month, Israel revealed on Wednesday. […]
> 
> This plot was foiled on the night of March 12, when the navy’s 916th Patrol Squadron stopped a Palestinian boat that had left the designated Gaza fishing zone. […]
> 
> The crew was brought into Israeli custody for questioning, including Amin Saadi Muhammad Jumma’a, 24, a member of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad who told interrogators that he had received instructions from his commanders to prepare to carry out the attack on Israeli Navy ships, according to the Shin Bet and IDF. […]
> 
> Jumma’a, a resident of the southern Gaza city of Rafah, told interrogators that the plan was for one boat to act as a diversion by leaving the fishing zone so that a navy ship would approach it.
> 
> “A second boat would attack the ship, firing a Kornet (anti-tank) missile at it, with the intention of causing injury and death to the soldiers on board,” the statement said
> 
> A third boat would then arrive on the scene and take the wounded soldiers hostage and steal the bodies of those killed, the security forces said.”
> 
> Unsurprisingly, BBC audiences have to date seen no reporting at all on that attack planned by the Palestinian Islamic Jihad – which is also among the organisers of the ‘Great Return March’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC silent on planned PIJ maritime attack



Palestinians need to learn the first law of the hole.  When you're already in one --- Stop digging!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law


He bases his conclusion on false premise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
Click to expand...

Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.

Give us the "true" premise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
Click to expand...

Sure.
-------------------
From your link:
In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
----------------------
Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]

League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
-----------------------
The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> -------------------
> From your link:
> In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
> ----------------------
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
> -----------------------
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
Click to expand...

You are full of it, as you keep bringing up what you have clearly, too many times, not understood about the Mandates and borders.

There were 4 mandates and all of them had borders.

Go play with your toys, now.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> -------------------
> From your link:
> In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
> ----------------------
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
> -----------------------
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of it, as you keep bringing up what you have clearly, too many times, not understood about the Mandates and borders.
> 
> There were 4 mandates and all of them had borders.
> 
> Go play with your toys, now.
Click to expand...

The Mandates were assigned to territories that had borders. They worked inside their respective territories but the territories were not theirs. They were merely trustees.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israeli Rule in the West Bank Is Legal under International Law
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> -------------------
> From your link:
> In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
> ----------------------
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
> -----------------------
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of it, as you keep bringing up what you have clearly, too many times, not understood about the Mandates and borders.
> 
> There were 4 mandates and all of them had borders.
> 
> Go play with your toys, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates were assigned to territories that had borders. They worked inside their respective territories but the territories were not theirs. They were merely trustees.
Click to expand...

You are playing your little worthless games about the Mandate again.  Wrong thread.

Go play outside.  It must be a sunny day someplace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bases his conclusion on false premise.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> -------------------
> From your link:
> In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
> ----------------------
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
> -----------------------
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of it, as you keep bringing up what you have clearly, too many times, not understood about the Mandates and borders.
> 
> There were 4 mandates and all of them had borders.
> 
> Go play with your toys, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates were assigned to territories that had borders. They worked inside their respective territories but the territories were not theirs. They were merely trustees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing your little worthless games about the Mandate again.  Wrong thread.
> 
> Go play outside.  It must be a sunny day someplace.
Click to expand...

You are blowing smoke out of your ass.

Post something to prove your point.


----------



## rylah

*The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, scholar.......do educate us all.
> 
> Give us the "true" premise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> -------------------
> From your link:
> In international law, there is a clear rule regarding the establishment of new countries: the country’s borders are determined in accordance with the borders of the previous political entity in that area. So what was here before? The British Mandate. *And what were the borders of the British Mandate?* From the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River.
> ----------------------
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia
> -----------------------
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of it, as you keep bringing up what you have clearly, too many times, not understood about the Mandates and borders.
> 
> There were 4 mandates and all of them had borders.
> 
> Go play with your toys, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandates were assigned to territories that had borders. They worked inside their respective territories but the territories were not theirs. They were merely trustees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing your little worthless games about the Mandate again.  Wrong thread.
> 
> Go play outside.  It must be a sunny day someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are blowing smoke out of your ass.
> 
> Post something to prove your point.
Click to expand...

The point has been proven again and again and again, but you are intent in continuing to play your game.

Nothing to post......repost your complaints about the mandate.

WRONG   THREAD   !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*


And we all know how Tinmore in going to reply to the video.

Wait.......  3......2.....1......


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore

You said:



P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.



And then you said:



> The Mandates were assigned to* territories that had borders*.


 (emphasis mine)

You've just defeated your own argument by insisting that the territories HAD borders.  Indeed they did.  Mr. Kontorovich's claim that a new country, absent a peace treaty, follows the existing borders of that territory, is correct.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*


This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates were assigned to* territories that had borders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> You've just defeated your own argument by insisting that the territories HAD borders.  Indeed they did.  Mr. Kontorovich's claim that a new country, absent a peace treaty, follows the existing borders of that territory, is correct.
Click to expand...

That territory was not the territory of the Mandate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was not a place with territory and borders. It held the territory in trust in behalf of the native people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandates were assigned to* territories that had borders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> You've just defeated your own argument by insisting that the territories HAD borders.  Indeed they did.  Mr. Kontorovich's claim that a new country, absent a peace treaty, follows the existing borders of that territory, is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That territory was not the territory of the Mandate.
Click to expand...

It is Monday and you are bored.   So, you need to claim that the Mandate for Palestine did not include the territory assigned to the Mandate for Palestine.

Geniiiuuuuusssss  !!!!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
Click to expand...


Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> That territory was not the territory of the Mandate.



Wait, what?!  What ARE you talking about?

Are you saying there are TWO DIFFERENT territories?  With different borders?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1920, the Council of the League of Nations appointed Britain as the Mandatory entrusted with the administration of the Land of Israel. The borders of the land, as a separate country, were defined for the first time in many centuries. Until then, under the Ottoman Empire, the land's boundaries had not been defined because it was part of other large Ottoman districts like the district of Damascus and was not a distinct political unit. The term name "Palestine" that was chosen for this Mandate was based on the term name "Palestina" that was given to the country by the Roman Empire in the second century CE.

The territory of the British Mandate included land on both sides of the Jordan River, encompassing the present-day countries of Israel and Jordan. About 77% of this Mandate was east of the river Jordan River, and in 1921, Great Britain created there a separate administrative entity called Transjordan. The changed mandate took effect in 1923.






http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/aboutisra... of nations mandate for palestine - 1920.aspx

*
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
Click to expand...

Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
Click to expand...


So, its back to your claim about a mythical  "country of Pally'land" that was created by the treaty of Lausanne, that's always your go-to nonsense.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
Click to expand...


Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?

What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
Click to expand...

That is not what he was talking about.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Legal Foundation and Borders of Israel under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
Click to expand...

As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.

He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.

Is there a problem with that?  What is it?

What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy contradicts himself and Kontorovich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.
> 
> He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.
> 
> Is there a problem with that?  What is it?
> 
> What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?
Click to expand...

It is you who misunderstood what he said. He said that a condition had to be met. That condition was a Jewish majority. If Palestine was given to the Jews, why would this be important? If the Palestinians had no sovereignty in the land that should not make a difference. But it did.

After the Treaty of Lausenne, The Palestinians became the sovereigns and citizens of Palestine. If a representative government was established with the Jews in the minority there would not be a Jewish state. Britain had the Mandate for 30 years and never established a representative government for that reason. The plan was, through mass immigration, to pack Palestine with Jews and when they became the majority then a government could be established. This never happened. The plan failed and Britain left Palestine without establishing a government.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.
> 
> He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.
> 
> Is there a problem with that?  What is it?
> 
> What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who misunderstood what he said. He said that a condition had to be met. That condition was a Jewish majority. If Palestine was given to the Jews, why would this be important? If the Palestinians had no sovereignty in the land that should not make a difference. But it did.
> 
> After the Treaty of Lausenne, The Palestinians became the sovereigns and citizens of Palestine. If a representative government was established with the Jews in the minority there would not be a Jewish state. Britain had the Mandate for 30 years and never established a representative government for that reason. The plan was, through mass immigration, to pack Palestine with Jews and when they became the majority then a government could be established. This never happened. The plan failed and Britain left Palestine without establishing a government.
Click to expand...


Link?

It was only a matter of time before you erroneously and falsely tried to connect the Treaty of Lausanne with creation of your invented “country of Pally’land”. 

I suppose the last dozen times you failed to support that claim gives credence to another attempt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.
> 
> He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.
> 
> Is there a problem with that?  What is it?
> 
> What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who misunderstood what he said. He said that a condition had to be met. That condition was a Jewish majority. If Palestine was given to the Jews, why would this be important? If the Palestinians had no sovereignty in the land that should not make a difference. But it did.
> 
> After the Treaty of Lausenne, The Palestinians became the sovereigns and citizens of Palestine. If a representative government was established with the Jews in the minority there would not be a Jewish state. Britain had the Mandate for 30 years and never established a representative government for that reason. The plan was, through mass immigration, to pack Palestine with Jews and when they became the majority then a government could be established. This never happened. The plan failed and Britain left Palestine without establishing a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you erroneously and falsely tried to connect the Treaty of Lausanne with creation of your invented “country of Pally’land”.
> 
> I suppose the last dozen times you failed to support that claim gives credence to another attempt.
Click to expand...

You haven't been following my posts.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.
> 
> He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.
> 
> Is there a problem with that?  What is it?
> 
> What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who misunderstood what he said. He said that a condition had to be met. That condition was a Jewish majority. If Palestine was given to the Jews, why would this be important? If the Palestinians had no sovereignty in the land that should not make a difference. But it did.
> 
> After the Treaty of Lausenne, The Palestinians became the sovereigns and citizens of Palestine. If a representative government was established with the Jews in the minority there would not be a Jewish state. Britain had the Mandate for 30 years and never established a representative government for that reason. The plan was, through mass immigration, to pack Palestine with Jews and when they became the majority then a government could be established. This never happened. The plan failed and Britain left Palestine without establishing a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you erroneously and falsely tried to connect the Treaty of Lausanne with creation of your invented “country of Pally’land”.
> 
> I suppose the last dozen times you failed to support that claim gives credence to another attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been following my posts.
Click to expand...


Your posts are silly YouTube videos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain.  Give ~time on video where this occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Many times. What is he saying from 6:00 to 7:50 What is the significance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being so obtuse.  He states that the independent State for the Jewish homeland could have come into being at any time from 1920.  Where is the self-contradiction and where is the contradiction with Kontorovich?
> 
> What ARE you trying to argue here?  The territory HAD borders.  Borders are normally transferred from one political entity to another with a change of sovereignty.  Do you dispute that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you are not discussing, you are just messing around.
> 
> He clearly states that the Jews would have had a State from 1920 to 1948, any time after 1920, had it not been for the British back stabbing the Jews with Article #6 by cutting down the Jewish right to immigrate into their own homeland.
> 
> Is there a problem with that?  What is it?
> 
> What did you understand from  6 to 7:50 minutes into the video that you are bringing it up?  Or let us say it, what is it that you did misunderstand about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who misunderstood what he said. He said that a condition had to be met. That condition was a Jewish majority. If Palestine was given to the Jews, why would this be important? If the Palestinians had no sovereignty in the land that should not make a difference. But it did.
> 
> After the Treaty of Lausenne, The Palestinians became the sovereigns and citizens of Palestine. If a representative government was established with the Jews in the minority there would not be a Jewish state. Britain had the Mandate for 30 years and never established a representative government for that reason. The plan was, through mass immigration, to pack Palestine with Jews and when they became the majority then a government could be established. This never happened. The plan failed and Britain left Palestine without establishing a government.
Click to expand...

The Arabs had NO sovereignty on the land.  Ask the Ottomans.

It was the Jewish Homeland, and it was for the Jews to return to their land and become the majority in it again.

But the Arabs kept attacking and the British kept capitulating to the Arab demands and Jews only became a majority in some of the areas and not all of it by 1948.

TranJordan became Jew free in 1925.
Jewish cities became Jew free in 1929 thanks to the Arabs rioting and attacking Jews, and then the British expelling them from those areas.
Hebron.

The Arabs (Al Husseini ) understood very well that once the Jews immigrated into the Mandate and they became the majority, the Muslims would become subjects to the Jews.  And that was unacceptable to him and Islam.

The UN disagrees with you.

The Jews showed the UN that they had built an infrastructure and a government and they were ready to become independent of the Mandate, like the other three Mandates.

Arabs and Jews became the "Palestinians" under the British Mandate for Palestine.  The name was chosen by the British because of the Romans having changed the name from Judea to Syria Palestina.   The Arabs were not around, then.

The Arabs were offered a partition during the 1936-39 war.  They rejected it because they wanted sovereignty of it all, a future Pan Arab Caliphate.

The Jews accepted the partition in 1937.  And again when the UN offered the partition and the Jews showed that they were ready for it in November of 1947.

The UN acceptance of the future Jewish State is what got the Arabs started again with attacks on Jews until May 14, 1948 when Israel declared Independence.

Next day, all the Arab Muslim countries invaded in order to destroy the new State which had been approved by the UN.

It was not up to the British to establish a government in the Mandate for Palestine.

Which government did they establish for the Mandate of Iraq?
Or the French for the Mandates of Lebanon and Syria?

It was always up to the people living in those Mandates to create an infrastructure and a government which would work and therefore be able to function as a State.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Hollie

The Death Cult is literally falling over themselves in celebration of another of their mass murdering heroes. 








PMW Bulletins
Murder of 11  was "greatest and most wonderful quality operation,"  says Fatah in video and Facebook post - PMW Bulletins


Murder of 11 was "greatest and most wonderful quality operation," says Fatah in video and Facebook post


by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
Apr. 9, 2018 
https://www.palwatch.org/site/modules/print/preview.aspx?fi=157&doc_id=25403&section=all
Share |







The video shows pictures of each of the terrorists who committed the Savoy terror attack posing with weapons, as well as the planner of the attack, arch-terrorist Abu Jihad who the PA has credited with planning attacks in which they claim 125 were murdered.  



Why yes, "greatest and most wonderful quality operation," (killing Jews and Christians) by appeasing the musings of a 7th Arab warlord and his rabid Jew hatreds is a mental disorder still shared by Arabs-Moslems today.


----------



## rylah

If You're not a Jew...there's no scandal.
Chinese tourists with a flag of Israel on the Temple Mount.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thank G-d for  Israel:  What the Arabs don't get


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Fascinating Druze Villages Show Beauty of Israeli Diversity!


----------



## Hollie

It's a dynamic painfully obvious. Arabs-Moslems seem especially susceptible to belief in the most outrageous conspiracy theories.

I suspect an element of that dynamic derives from the politico-religious superstitions which are reinforced by a cultural / social dynamic that tends to be tribal and inculated with the "us vs. them" mentality of Islamist fascism. 



PMW Bulletins

To avenge the Crusaders’ defeat by Muslims, the West created Israel  - PMW Bulletins

To avenge the Crusaders’ defeat by Muslims, the West created Israel
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
Apr. 10, 2018

*Op-ed in official PA daily:*
*To avenge the Crusaders’ defeat by Muslims,*
*the Capitalist West created Israel*

*Israel is a “colonialist satanic plant”*

*“This Zionist project is a temporary project”* 

*The West created Israel:*
*- “to get rid of the problem of the Jewish ghetto”*

*- “to settle accounts with the Arabs... over the defeats [Arab Muslims] inflicted on the Crusaders” *

*- to serve “global capitalism’s goals and plans to take control of the resources of the Arab nation’s peoples”*

*Israel - “the colonialist satanic plant” - will not survive because the “Zionist project... is a project that rejects life”*
By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Sixties Fan

Algerian TV screened a documentary last month about the 2000-year history of Jews in Algeria. The documentary was quite positive towards Jews altogether. You can see the first part, with English subtitles, here.

The film includes a testimony to a Jew named Hussein who talks about his life in Algeria and the difficulties he faces because he is Jewish, although he is an Algerian.

"I am an Algerian like you, I love this country, I am Jewish," he says. But most remaining Jews in Algeria hide their origins.

There has been quite a backlash by people upset over the pro-Jewish documentary.

Al Quds, the UK-based pan-Arab news site, writes that while a couple of people interviewed liked the film, most others were aghast.

(full article online)

Algerians upset over documentary that makes Algerian Jews look good ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terror in Diplomatic Guise: How the French Consulate in Jerusalem Operates Against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Tourism jumped 63% in two years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraqi MP hints that Jews are stealing Iraqi oil ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cross-border tensions: 7 things to know for April 11


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: U.S. intel discloses details of Hezbollah financing in Colombia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is the depth of Jordan's supposed respect for religious sites, from JTA, November 2, 1967:

 A shocking record of destruction and desecration of Jewish holy places in and around Old Jerusalem during 19 years of Jordanian rule was documented today in the report of an inter-ministerial committee that was appointed after the Six-Day War to determine the state of Jewish shrines in Jordan held territory.
The findings of the committee were summarized by Zerach Warhaftig, Minister of Religious Affairs, at a press conference here. As examples of the wanton disregard of the religious rights of others, Mr. Warhaftig noted the destruction of all but two of the 58 synagogues in the Jewish quarter of the Old City and the almost total destruction of the Jewish cemetery on the Mount of Olives which has been in continuous use for more than 2,000 years.
The cemetery was one of the Jewish holy places to which access was promised by the Jordanians in the 1949 armistice agreements although the promise was never observed. Tombstones were carried away for purposes ranging from fortifying mortar positions to building lavatories and the report says, documentary evidence and eye witnesses “make it clear beyond doubt that the desecration of the cemetery was carried out by Jordanian authorities for official purposes.”





--------
Israel needs to respond to each and every such statement from Jordan with a demand for an apology and financial compensation for the damage done to synagogues and graves over 19 years of when Jerusalem was Judenrein. It is way past time that Israel remains silent when absurd allegations of desecration are hurled at Jews who politely and respectfully walk on their holiest spot - a place where the entire idea of Islamic sanctity is derived from the Jewish veneration for that area.

Only when every dollar is repaid and a heartfelt apology given will Israel be willing to engage in a discussion of respect for holy places - a discussion where Jordan will still come out poorly, today.
(full article online)

Nation that destroyed scores of synagogues lectures Israel on religious sensitivity ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNESCO shelves ‘anti-Israel’ resolutions for six months after quiet diplomacy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.

(full article online)

The numbers behind the murderous attacks


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks


Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...

You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.

One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
Click to expand...

Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
Click to expand...

You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and Victims of Terrorism, which will be marked next Wednesday, the National Insurance Institute said on Friday that the number of civilians killed in terrorist attacks since the declaration of the State of Israel in 1948 stands at 3,134. This figure also includes 122 foreign nationals killed in terrorist attacks in Israel and 100 Israelis who died abroad.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The numbers behind the murderous attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...

Go ahead, provide the number of Palestinians killed by Israel.
And make sure you include what was happening at the time those Palestinians were killed.

I know I can provide that information, and it has actually been provided before.

You do not wish to deflect, you wish to delegitimize without doing the hard work of proving anything you are saying.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead, provide the number of Palestinians killed by Israel.
> And make sure you include what was happening at the time those Palestinians were killed.
> 
> I know I can provide that information, and it has actually been provided before.
> 
> You do not wish to deflect, you wish to delegitimize without doing the hard work of proving anything you are saying.
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone knows how many Palestinians have been killed/dispossessed over the last hundred years. Palestine was born under military occupation and that continues to today.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead, provide the number of Palestinians killed by Israel.
> And make sure you include what was happening at the time those Palestinians were killed.
> 
> I know I can provide that information, and it has actually been provided before.
> 
> You do not wish to deflect, you wish to delegitimize without doing the hard work of proving anything you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anyone knows how many Palestinians have been killed/dispossessed over the last hundred years. Palestine was born under military occupation and that continues to today.
Click to expand...

Golly gee weez, Mr. god.

So, you have decided that "Palestine" was born under military occupation.

According to the Arabs' refusal for partition in 1937 and 1947, "Palestine" was not born AT  ALL  !!!!

I can tell how many Jews were killed, injured, raped, dismembered, and expelled for the past 100 years on their own ancient homeland.  Be it in Gaza, TransJordan, Judea, Samaria or in Israel.

It is all recorded, documented.

You keep playing your " I am really an ignoramus, and just love to show that I know somethin'  "


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only chicken feeding himself  with the garbage you can get against Israel and Jews.
> 
> One counts something as a crime by the numbers.
> Only in the Jew hating world of fools like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Did your source provide info for both sides or is it just a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply cannot deal with how many Jews and non Jews have been murdered by Jihadist Muslims for the sake of a little piece of land which does not belong to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead, provide the number of Palestinians killed by Israel.
> And make sure you include what was happening at the time those Palestinians were killed.
> 
> I know I can provide that information, and it has actually been provided before.
> 
> You do not wish to deflect, you wish to delegitimize without doing the hard work of proving anything you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anyone knows how many Palestinians have been killed/dispossessed over the last hundred years. Palestine was born under military occupation and that continues to today.
Click to expand...


The geographic area loosely defined as Palestine existed long before Yassir Arafat invented a national identity for arab-moslem squatters, calling them Pal’Istanians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> According to the Arabs' refusal for partition in 1937 and 1947, "Palestine" was not born AT ALL !!!!


What did that have to do with anything?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Arabs' refusal for partition in 1937 and 1947, "Palestine" was not born AT ALL !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

You deal with the words you posted above:

"I don't think anyone knows how many Palestinians have been killed/dispossessed over the last hundred years. Palestine was born under military occupation and that continues to today."


----------



## Hollie

Another episode of chattering Islamist retrogression that will have needing an airline barf bag.


----------



## Hollie

Oopsies. ,


Four Palestinian terrorists killed in explosion near Rafah

Four Palestinian terrorists killed in explosion near Rafah

Palestinians try to pin explosion on IDF, claiming it fired tank shells at Hamas military post in the southern Gaza Strip; IDF denies charges; Islamic Jihad terrorists likely killed in work accident.
Elior Levy, Yoav Zitun|Last update:  04.14.18 , 15:49 
Facebook and Twitter 

The four were likely killed in a work accident, by either an explosive device or a rocket blowing up in their three-wheeled vehicle. 

Local residents at the hospital morgue identified the four dead men as members of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad group. Islamic Jihad did not immediately confirm the men were members. 

The terrorists' improvised vehicle" titlecredit="" style="padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; position: relative; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto;">


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Beit Shammai say: One may spread traps for an animal and birds and fish only if there is sufficient time remaining in the day for them to be trapped in them while it is still day, and Beit Hillel permit doing so even if there is not sufficient time remaining in the day.Beit Shammai nearly always rules more strictly than Beit Hillel - and Beit Hillel nearly always is the one whose arguments win in Jewish law.
----

The Islamic story gets Jewish law exactly wrong. Placing the nets is acceptable in Jewish law as interpreted by the Talmud.

The early Islamists knew the Talmud, as is evidenced from the many Talmudic legends that made it into the Quran.

So this story is indeed an antisemitic story, but it goes beyond that - it is apparently an attack on the Talmudic system of jurisprudence, where lenient opinions are often accepted as mainstream. Islamic scholars were seemingly aghast at the idea of "loopholes" in Jewish law provided by the Talmud, and this story is a way for them to assert themselves morally superior not only to Jews, but specifically to the Jews who follow Talmudic law - which is what all normative Jews follow.

When Muslims complain about "Talmudic rituals" today, it might not be a recent phenomenon. It is possible that Muslims felt threatened by the Talmud from  their beginnings, which came after the Talmud was completed.

(full article online)

Muslim legend of Jews turning into apes and pigs: an anti-Talmud story? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

PMW exclusive: Former PA Minister of Prisoners admits: Fewer than 5 Palestinian prisoners are POWs - PMW Bulletins 









PMW Bulletins

PMW exclusive: Former PA Minister of Prisoners admits: Fewer than 5 Palestinian prisoners are POWs
by Itamar Marcus and Maurice Hirsch 
Apr. 16, 2018 

*Special Report:
PA Celebrates Prisoners Day*

*Refuting a fundamental PA public claim that Palestinian terrorist prisoners are internationally recognized "Prisoners of War," former PA Minister of Prisoners admits in court, during cross-examination by the head of PMW's legal division, that 'fewer than five' meet international criteria to be defined as POWs*
*Although the PA glorifies terrorists on a daily basis, PA "Prisoners Day" is a special occasion to honor terrorists and murderers of Israelis*
*PA law states that no peace can ever be reached with Israel without the release of all the terrorist prisoners*
By Itamar Marcus and Maurice Hirsch, Adv.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Beit Shammai say: One may spread traps for an animal and birds and fish only if there is sufficient time remaining in the day for them to be trapped in them while it is still day, and Beit Hillel permit doing so even if there is not sufficient time remaining in the day.Beit Shammai nearly always rules more strictly than Beit Hillel - and Beit Hillel nearly always is the one whose arguments win in Jewish law.
> ----
> 
> The Islamic story gets Jewish law exactly wrong. Placing the nets is acceptable in Jewish law as interpreted by the Talmud.
> 
> The early Islamists knew the Talmud, as is evidenced from the many Talmudic legends that made it into the Quran.
> 
> So this story is indeed an antisemitic story, but it goes beyond that - it is apparently an attack on the Talmudic system of jurisprudence, where lenient opinions are often accepted as mainstream. Islamic scholars were seemingly aghast at the idea of "loopholes" in Jewish law provided by the Talmud, and this story is a way for them to assert themselves morally superior not only to Jews, but specifically to the Jews who follow Talmudic law - which is what all normative Jews follow.
> 
> When Muslims complain about "Talmudic rituals" today, it might not be a recent phenomenon. It is possible that Muslims felt threatened by the Talmud from  their beginnings, which came after the Talmud was completed.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Muslim legend of Jews turning into apes and pigs: an anti-Talmud story? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



They're intimidated by every religion.  Just look how the culture started when the inhabitants of Arabia told them to the face  that they've heard the same stories form the "ancient ones"...Jews and Christians. This caused a lot of uncertainty we still see today.

If one reads Maimonides once can see how Jews actually tried to give a basis for Christians and Muslims as a part of divine plan...rather than feeling uncertain and threatened by them (leave pogroms out).

And now Jews have a state. Judaism is considered "Din al-batl" canceled law/religion that was exchanged by the "glory of Islam". Just imagine how much uncertainty it caused from the beginning.

Fortunately, step by step after the reconstitution of Israel -  even this changes.
*Because we're where we need to be.*


----------



## rylah

*Mordechai Kedar: How will hostile Muslim societies guarantee peace to Jewish Israel?*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Successfully Reaching Arab World Through Digital Diplomacy


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ EU leader unmasked.  But then, she has always been against Israel .  ]

"As Europeans and Arabs we share in particular an interest in preserving the unique status of our common Holy City, Jerusalem."

Those were the words of EU High Representative/Vice-President Federica Mogherini during the opening session of 29th Summit of the League of Arab States on Sunday.

Not only is the Jewish claim to Jerusalem is not only non-existent, but any claim the Jews have to their capital is less important than that of  Europe.

(You know - the continent the Crusaders came from, killing hundreds of thousands of Jews and Muslims. )

Mogherini's outrageous statements to the Arab league didn't end there.
  And you know, you can always count on us Europeans to reiterate our belief that the only viable solution is the two-state solution, with East Jerusalem as the capital of the State of Palestine.Meaning that the EU will solidly and always be against the idea of Israeli and Jewish rights to Jerusalem. That the EU places a higher priority on Palestinian rights in Jerusalem than to Jewish rights in any part of the city.

(full article online)

EU High Representative Mogherini says Jerusalem is "our common Holy City" for Europeans and Arabs - but not for Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel at 70: Flourishing against All Odds


----------



## Sixties Fan

No fewer than 250 missionaries from Canada, the United States, the United Kingdom, South Korea and Russia are currently touring the country as part of an extensive campaign of Christian sects.

The peak of their activity will take place on Independence Day - as hundreds of thousands of citizens go out and crowds gather for the holiday.

(full article online)

'Missionary attack on Independence Day'


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli man who was beaten in an anti-Semitic attack while wearing a traditional Jewish skullcap in Berlin told German television on Wednesday night that he was not Jewish but wanted to find out whether it was safe to walk in the street dressed as a Jew.

“I am not Jewish, I am an Israeli and I grew up in Israel in an Arab family,” Adam Armush, 21, told broadcaster Deutsche Welle. “It was an experience for me to wear the skullcap and go out into the street yesterday.”

He said he filmed the attack on him and a second man as evidence “for the police and for the German people and even the world to see how terrible it is these days as a Jew to go through Berlin streets.”

(full article online)

Man attacked in Berlin for wearing kippa is Israeli Arab


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Exposing Anti-Semitism in the Women’s March Movement


----------



## MJB12741

Long Live The BDS Movement!

Booming Economy: Israeli Exports Expected to Pass $100 Billion for First Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

“If you finally were to decide to end your war against us in Israel, finally decide that you love your children more than you hate us, finally decide that instead of trying to destroy Israel you want it to help you accommodate to modernity, you will find our hands extended in friendship.”

(full article online)

Open Letter to the Muslim World: End Your War with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahead of Independence Day celebrations in the Jewish state, The Associated Press took stock of what Israel has accomplished in 70 years — and where things stand in peace efforts.

Unfortunately, the international wire service unnecessarily botched three facts, all easily verifiable and all cumulatively undermining my confidence in AP. This isn’t a malicious hatchet job, just several points of carelessness. AP is better than this.

(full article online)

AP’s Three-Way Independence Day Botch


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “If you finally were to decide to end your war against us in Israel, finally decide that you love your children more than you hate us, finally decide that instead of trying to destroy Israel you want it to help you accommodate to modernity, you will find our hands extended in friendship.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Open Letter to the Muslim World: End Your War with Israel


Does that mean that Israel is willing to give back everything it has stolen?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “If you finally were to decide to end your war against us in Israel, finally decide that you love your children more than you hate us, finally decide that instead of trying to destroy Israel you want it to help you accommodate to modernity, you will find our hands extended in friendship.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Open Letter to the Muslim World: End Your War with Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that Israel is willing to give back everything it has stolen?
Click to expand...

The indigenous people cannot "steal" their own ancient homeland, only take it back.

And the Jews have done so.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “If you finally were to decide to end your war against us in Israel, finally decide that you love your children more than you hate us, finally decide that instead of trying to destroy Israel you want it to help you accommodate to modernity, you will find our hands extended in friendship.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Open Letter to the Muslim World: End Your War with Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that Israel is willing to give back everything it has stolen?
Click to expand...

When the Muslims revive all the people they have murdered.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The driver and his not-yet-apprehended comrades were planning to celebrate Israel’s Independence Day by massacring Israeli Jews. If not for the Reihan checkpoint, they would have succeeded. When a catastrophe is averted due to some chance occurrence, we consider it miraculous. Maybe we should call this one the Reihan Miracle.

I guess we shouldn’t be surprised that the discovery of the truck-terrorist’s plot was not reported in the_ Washington Post _or on _CNN_. Highlighting the value of Israel’s checkpoints does not suit the pro-Palestinian narrative that is so common among the international media.

If the truck driver had managed to smuggle his explosives through the checkpoint and carried out the attack, the media no doubt would have covered it. But they probably would have claimed the bombing was just a Palestinian response to the “humiliation” caused by the checkpoints, which are “occupying” their territory.

(full article online)

Israeli checkpoint stops another massacre


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Ms. Brown,” wrote Bowles, “wants to use Facebook’s existing Watch product — a service introduced in 2017 as a premium product with more curation that has nonetheless been flooded with far-right conspiracy programming like ‘Palestinians Pay $400 million Pensions For Terrorist Families.’”

As those of us who are in the reality based community know, the Palestinian Authority’s financial support of terrorists and their families is very, very far from a conspiracy, far-right or otherwise. Reading Bowles’s report, for example, Lahav Harkov, the Knesset reporter for _The Jerusalem Post_, took to Twitter to share some of her meticulous reporting on the Palestinian pay-for-slay program with Bowles: Read the real news, and you’ll learn that, in 2017, the PA doled out more than $347 million to families of terrorists who had murdered Jews, increasing the amount to $403 million this year. Between 2013 and 2017, the PA spent $1.12 billion on supporting terrorists and their families, as Yosef Kuperwasser, the former head of the IDF intelligence’s research branch, reported in _Tablet _last May.

This information, of course, was available to Bowles and to anyone else with Internet access, and only she and her editors may know whether it was malice or sheer incompetence that stopped her from looking up a simple fact before presenting it as an ideologically tainted conspiracy theory. But here’s what we do know: 

(full article online)

The New York Times Dismisses Palestinian Payments to Terrorists as a 'Far-Right Conspiracy'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab students at Ben Gurion University
Flash 90

On Monday morning, the The Knesset's Ministerial Committee for Matters of the Arab Population approved a plan to invest 20 million NIS in the construction of buildings for hi-tech companies and in hi-tech services in Arab villages. As part of the plan, the Israeli government will pave access roads to the new industrial zones.

(full article online)

Number of Arab high school graduates rises


----------



## Hollie

I suspect that, in the hope of achieving some Islamo street cred, the PA is going to try and put on their best show of defiance in front of the _Great Satan._ My hope is that the US government chooses to quickly turn off the money spigot that drenches the islamic terrorists parading around as "Pal'istanians"
*


PMW Submission to US State Department: PA fails to implement terms of Taylor Force Act - PMW Bulletins

PMW Special Report:
PA fails to implement terms of
 Taylor Force Act*

*The Taylor Force Act passed on March 23, 2018
*
*The Taylor Force Act conditions US direct budgetary assistance to the PA on the PA's cancellation of its payments to terrorists and their families
*
*The Secretary of State is required to certify within 30 days of the enactment of the Taylor Force Act whether the PA has met the conditions set in it*
_The following is PMW's report, prepared for the US Secretary of State, which shows that the PA has failed to implement the conditions set in the Taylor Force Act._

By Itamar Marcus and Maurice Hirsch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not just in Israel: Muslims in Germany shoot from their cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ambassador Friedman: 'I remember my parents crying in 1967'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Just as it happened in Europe centuries ago, some Arabs realize that expelling Jews is not good for their countries  ]

A Saudi journalist recently discussed in his weekly column for London-based Saudi daily _Al-Sharq Al-Awsat_ the oppression of Jews in Arab countries that led those Jews to emigrate and reestablish their lives elsewhere.

The journalist, Hussein Shubakshi, wrote that Jews living in “the Mashreq,” the eastern part of the Arab world, were forced to leave for other countries after facing systematic oppression and confiscation of their property, despite being “pillars of the economy and of culture and art” in their respective countries. Citing examples of Jewish families that went on to be financially successful elsewhere, Shubakshi asserted that Jewish emigration from Arab countries constituted a loss to “the Arab economy and to Arab society, which failed to be tolerant and became an emblem of exclusion.”

(full article online)

'We oppressed Jews - and lost their contribution'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Ms. Brown,” wrote Bowles, “wants to use Facebook’s existing Watch product — a service introduced in 2017 as a premium product with more curation that has nonetheless been flooded with far-right conspiracy programming like ‘Palestinians Pay $400 million Pensions For Terrorist Families.’”
> 
> As those of us who are in the reality based community know, the Palestinian Authority’s financial support of terrorists and their families is very, very far from a conspiracy, far-right or otherwise. Reading Bowles’s report, for example, Lahav Harkov, the Knesset reporter for _The Jerusalem Post_, took to Twitter to share some of her meticulous reporting on the Palestinian pay-for-slay program with Bowles: Read the real news, and you’ll learn that, in 2017, the PA doled out more than $347 million to families of terrorists who had murdered Jews, increasing the amount to $403 million this year. Between 2013 and 2017, the PA spent $1.12 billion on supporting terrorists and their families, as Yosef Kuperwasser, the former head of the IDF intelligence’s research branch, reported in _Tablet _last May.
> 
> This information, of course, was available to Bowles and to anyone else with Internet access, and only she and her editors may know whether it was malice or sheer incompetence that stopped her from looking up a simple fact before presenting it as an ideologically tainted conspiracy theory. But here’s what we do know:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times Dismisses Palestinian Payments to Terrorists as a 'Far-Right Conspiracy'


I never hear about it except from the right wingnut crowd. Usually from Israeli propaganda orgs.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Ms. Brown,” wrote Bowles, “wants to use Facebook’s existing Watch product — a service introduced in 2017 as a premium product with more curation that has nonetheless been flooded with far-right conspiracy programming like ‘Palestinians Pay $400 million Pensions For Terrorist Families.’”
> 
> As those of us who are in the reality based community know, the Palestinian Authority’s financial support of terrorists and their families is very, very far from a conspiracy, far-right or otherwise. Reading Bowles’s report, for example, Lahav Harkov, the Knesset reporter for _The Jerusalem Post_, took to Twitter to share some of her meticulous reporting on the Palestinian pay-for-slay program with Bowles: Read the real news, and you’ll learn that, in 2017, the PA doled out more than $347 million to families of terrorists who had murdered Jews, increasing the amount to $403 million this year. Between 2013 and 2017, the PA spent $1.12 billion on supporting terrorists and their families, as Yosef Kuperwasser, the former head of the IDF intelligence’s research branch, reported in _Tablet _last May.
> 
> This information, of course, was available to Bowles and to anyone else with Internet access, and only she and her editors may know whether it was malice or sheer incompetence that stopped her from looking up a simple fact before presenting it as an ideologically tainted conspiracy theory. But here’s what we do know:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times Dismisses Palestinian Payments to Terrorists as a 'Far-Right Conspiracy'
> 
> 
> 
> I never hear about it except from the right wingnut crowd. Usually from Israeli propaganda orgs.
Click to expand...


You've never heard of the welfare fraud fund that sustains the invented people called "Pal'istanians"?

The fraud is known as UNRWA.


----------



## Hollie

Life tends to be cheap in islam'istan. It's truly a shame that such a debilitating pathology of glorifying death and celebrating the infliction of suffering in an an act of mass murder / suicide is forced on children.  
*
Fatah names camp for kids after arch-terrorist responsible for murder of 125 Israelis - PMW Bulletins

Fatah names camp for kids after arch-terrorist 
responsible for murder of 125 Israelis *

*The Martyr Abu Jihad Camp was held at PA National Security Forces facility*


*PA Ministry of Information: "Abu Jihad, the one of a kind military mind... his heritage will remain... a source of inspiration for our resistance"*

*PA Ministry of Education: Radio broadcasts in all PA schools "were dedicated to talking about the life of Martyr Khalil Al-Wazir"*

*Fatah: "Those who outlined their path in blood cannot disappear, We are loyal to your path, O heroes"*

*Fatah: "Let us continue attacking"*

*Fatah: "A people whose leaders are Martyrs will triumph, Allah willing"*
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Hollie

*Palestinians Tortured by P.A. for Preventing Terror, Saving Israelis*
03-02-2018
Julie Stahl,
Chris Mitchell

JERUSALEM, Israel – What do you call a man who saves the lives of innocent men, wo

CBN News has closely followed the controversial practice known as "pay-to-slay" in which the Palestinian Authority government rewards terrorists for attacking Israel.  Now we have accounts of how the P.A. has brutally tortured its own citizens who try to save lives by preventing terror attacks.

Palestinians Tortured by P.A. for Preventing Terror, Saving Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exploding the myth: American aid to Israel is significantly less than what is given to other countries.

(full article online)

The truth about American aid to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Times back-down attracted some public reaction in addition to Ambassador Dayan’s description of it as “correction of the year.” An editor at the New York Post, Seth Mandel, commented, “Amazing. Basically all NYT stories on Israel and Judaism are incomplete until the correction is posted.”

A former Israeli diplomat, Lenny Ben-David, noted that the correction “may be seen by 1% of those who read [the] original article.”

The Times original claim had provoked a furor, as The Algemeiner reported. The article had read: “Ms. Brown wants to use Facebook’s existing Watch product — a service introduced in 2017 as a premium product with more curation that has nonetheless been flooded with far-right conspiracy programming like ‘Palestinians Pay $400 Million Pensions For Terrorist Families’ — to be a breaking news destination.”

Liel Leibowitz wrote in Tablet that only the article’s author “and her editors may know whether it was malice or sheer incompetence that stopped her from looking up a simple fact before presenting it as an ideologically tainted conspiracy theory.”

(full article online)

New York Times Issues ‘Correction of The Year’ on Pay-To-Slay


----------



## Sixties Fan

Join the 'Wear a Kippa' March #IchBinJude


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Jews, Muslims, Christians, etc   wearing the Kippah.  Unfortunately, Never Again does not have much of a meaning in Europe these days as attacks on Jews continue ]

A video of the assault, filmed by one of the Israeli victims, went viral on social media and sparked widespread revulsion.

The issue of anti-Semitism is particularly fraught in Germany, which has gone to great lengths to atone for its Nazi past and whose political class takes deep pride in the growth of the now 200,000-strong Jewish community.

However, a number of high-profile incidents in recent months have stoked fears of a possible resurgence of anti-Semitism from both the far-right and a large influx of predominantly Muslim asylum-seekers since 2015.

(full article online)


Germans join Jews for kippah-wearing protest against new wave of anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

If any of you ever has the opportunity to visit the “occupied” Palestinians, you’ll be surprised to discover that the Israeli “occupiers” whom Mr. Schindler taught you about are nowhere to be found. There’s no Israeli military governor. The Israeli military administration that once ruled the Palestinian-inhabited areas was dismantled long ago.

The Palestinians’ schools are run by Palestinian principals and teachers. The courts have Palestinian judges. The streets are policed by the Palestinian police and security forces. When elections are held, the candidates and the voters are all Palestinians. Pretty much the only thing that the P.A. can’t do is import tanks, planes, Iranian “volunteers” or North Korean missiles.

The only time Israeli troops enter Palestinian-inhabited areas is when they are chasing down a terrorist. Going into some Palestinian town for an hour or two to catch a bomb-thrower or a sniper hardly constitutes an “occupation” of the Palestinians.

Yes, Israel has checkpoints set up along its border with the P.A., and it’s a shame if that inconveniences some Palestinian travelers. Just like it’s a shame that every one of us is inconvenienced every time we have to go through a security checkpoint at an American airport. But checkpoints are set up in Israel and in U.S. airports for the same good reason: to keep terrorists from blowing us up. That’s not an “occupation.” That’s called self-defense.

The current situation in the territories is not a perfect solution to the Arab-Israeli conflict. But we live in an imperfect world. The current arrangements in the territories allow nearly all of the Palestinians to live under their own government. They live in an entity that is close to statehood in every respect except for the few aspects that would most endanger Israel’s existence.

(full article online)

‘No,’ Mr. Schindler, there is no ‘occupation’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Truly, it is a Muslim thing.  Think Palestinians in Gaza are the only ones indoctrinating their children to be martyrs? ]

Another tweet states, “The AKP is preparing Turkish children in Europe for war: In Austrian ATIB mosques operated by the Turkish state, young boys in military uniforms are prepared to die as martyr [sic], playing ‘dead soldiers’ who are wrapped in the Turkish flag.”




















( full article and photos online)

Erdogan Grooming Child Martyrs | Clarion Project


----------



## Sixties Fan

Left-wing and Arab enemies of Israel make a number of accusations that they repeat as if they were facts. Here I take apart those myths from a left-wing Arab perspective.

I summarize the facts, but I include many links to other articles that provide further background. Some of the articles referenced are mine, where I reference serious sources not considered pro-Israel, including Haaretz, BBC, The Guardian, The Washington Post, The New York Times, CNN, and The Huffington Post. I also reference pro-Israel sources that are known for their journalistic integrity, including The Times of Israel, The Jerusalem Post, and The Gatestone Institute.

This article is not for everyone. It is intended only for a narrow audience: People who are willing to base their opinions on facts and not lies. Others are kindly advised to stay away, lest they be contaminated by facts that they would rather continue ignoring.

(full article online)

Debunking 25 left-wing and Arab myths from a left-wing Arab perspective


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/soldiers-of-the-idf/hard-work-pays-off/


----------



## Hollie

I’ll bet you didn’t know this. 



Terrorism has no link to Islam, says Arab League

*Terrorism has no link to Islam, says Arab League*





*Governance & Politics*

By
Javed Hamim Kakar
On
Apr 16, 2018 - 12:25
KABUL (Pajhwok): The 29th Arab Summit -- Al-Quds Summit -- has strongly condemned attempts to link terrorism to Islam, a religion that sets great store by peace.

Leaders and heads of Arab countries, who met in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, issued the call in a unanimous declaration on Sunday

“We affirm the illegality of the American decision to recognise Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. We categorically refuse to recognise Al-Quds as the capital of Israel, where East Al-Quds will remain the capital of Palestine.




Yes, the meeting of these *Peaceful Inner Strugglers*™️ was held in the KSA, the very region where a desert Arab warlord stole ruthlessly from existing religions and invented the most fascistic, hateful politico-religious ideology ever to be unleashed upon mankind.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, Israel has checkpoints set up along its border with the P.A.,


Most check points are inside the West Bank.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Israel has checkpoints set up along its border with the P.A.,
> 
> 
> 
> Most check points are inside the West Bank.
Click to expand...


Most PLO Jihadis are as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Israel has checkpoints set up along its border with the P.A.,
> 
> 
> 
> Most check points are inside the West Bank.
Click to expand...

[And this is exactly why the checkpoints exist, to curb the Muhammedan festival of attacking Jews, anytime they like.
Now, a 1400 year Festival even more of them participate in it.

When the Muhammedans choose Respect and Peace over killing Jews, then the checkpoints will be gone]


*B'Tselem*, a far-left Israeli group, that deals in human rights violations, publishes an on-listing ["_*Checkpoints in the West Bank and Gaza*_"] which catalogues what you would expect from the name. Here's how it describes the checkpoint:

al-Walajah / Malha / ‘Ein Yalu
Permanently staffed Last checkpoint before Israel
Located on the Green Line. Staffed around the clock by the military, Border Police, and private security companies. Closed to Palestinians, with the exception of East Jerusalem residents.

In the very early hours of this morning (Friday), a little after 1:00 am according to this Hebrew social media report, members of the Israeli *Border Guard* (_Mishmar Hagvul_ - the border security branch of the national police) did exactly what security personnel are supposed to do when everything works right: they spotted what they called a "suspicious" vehicle en route to Jerusalem right at the crossing. This one had yellow Israeli license plates, and on closer inspection was found to be driven by a pair of Palestinian Arabs who we now know are residents of Hebron and nearby Beit Jala.

*Times of Israel* says

Security forces arrested two West Bank Palestinians who tried to enter Israel with a pipe bomb Thursday night, police said. A statement from police said the “suspicious” vehicle carrying the Palestinians was stopped at the Ein Yael checkpoint in southern Jerusalem. A search of the vehicle yielded the homemade explosive device, a knife, and tens of thousands of shekels in _*cash and checks*_, it said. An army sapper was called to the scene to defuse the pipe bomb. The suspects were detained for questioning.Israel National News, quoting  an Israel Police statement said

"Border Police soldiers and police officers are deployed around the clock in the Jerusalem area to locate and inspect vehicles and suspects in order to protect the lives of Israeli citizens."

The suspects have now been taken for interrogation. Neither they nor their weapons of war would have been intercepted if the checkpoint were not there (and they knew it was so they took an unsuccessful calculated risk) and the security personnel were less alert.

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 27-Apr-18: On Jerusalem's southern edge, an overnight intercept appears to have thwarted an armed terror attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Who cares about the Palestinians ?  Not the Arabs, that is for sure.
Not Muslims, that is for sure ]

Monitor: Syrian regime strikes kills 17 civilians in Palestinian refugee camp


----------



## Hollie

Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased

*Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased*

*Joining protest, terror group leader says Palestinians will get revenge on those 'besieging' Strip*
By KHALED ABU TOAMEH and TOI STAFF30 March 2018, 8:58 pm 








Well, that’s fine Sinwar. Grab a kite string and let’s what ya’ got.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased
> 
> *Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased*
> 
> *Joining protest, terror group leader says Palestinians will get revenge on those 'besieging' Strip*
> By KHALED ABU TOAMEH and TOI STAFF30 March 2018, 8:58 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s fine Sinwar. Grab a kite string and let’s what ya’ got.



It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Hollie

PALESTINIAN AUTHORITY PAID TERRORISTS NEARLY $350 MILLION IN 2017
By LAHAV HARKOV
_




An IDF soldier stands next to a blindfolded Palestinian prisoner. (photo credit:" REUTERS/IDF HANDOUT)
Defense Ministry exposes Palestinian terror price list of how much prisoners get on crime scale.

The Palestinian Authority paid terrorists and their families over $347 million last year, according to its own records, the Defense Ministry reported to the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee on Tuesday.

The average income of a Palestinian is $580 per month, which is what the PA pays terrorists who are sentenced to three to five years in prison.

The PA pays terrorists who are sentenced to 20 years or more in prison – in other words, those who committed more severe crimes, and likely were involved in killing Israelis – five times that each month for the rest of their lives.

Terrorists who are Israeli citizens receive a $145 bonus, which, when added to the amount PA pays for the most severe crimes, comes to over $2,900 a month, more than the average Israeli income of around $2,700. There are also increases in pay for being married and for each child a terrorist has.

Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017_



Islamic terrorism pays, for as long as the west continues to finance it


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased
> 
> *Hamas head Sinwar says Gaza protests will continue until border is erased*
> 
> *Joining protest, terror group leader says Palestinians will get revenge on those 'besieging' Strip*
> By KHALED ABU TOAMEH and TOI STAFF30 March 2018, 8:58 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s fine Sinwar. Grab a kite string and let’s what ya’ got.



Pro-Jihadis will keep mindlessly repeating the goal is planting flowers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As far as paragraph 2 is concerned, that shows J-Street's hypocrisy even more. Haaretz reported in February:
 Israel presented humanitarian assistance plans at the gathering for the rehabilitation of the Gaza Strip with a focus on desalination, electricity and natural gas infrastructure projects in addition to upgrading of the industrial zone at the Erez border crossing with Israel. The total cost of the projects is estimated at a billion dollars, which Israel asked the international community to fund.Isn't this what J-Street is demanding with the Sanders letter? Yet J-Street did not say a word in support of Israel's plan to build Gaza's infrastructure in ways that would help Gazans and not endanger Israelis.

J-Street doesn't give a damn about Gazans. They are just using them to bash Israel - just like the Palestinian Authority itself. As far as I can tell, J-Street never once condemned Mahmoud Abbas for restricting medicine and power to Gaza.

(full article online)

J-Street effectively trying to help Hamas smuggle bombs into Gaza ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Had Iyad Abuheweila and David Halbfinger made even a half-hearted effort to provide just part of the context above, their depiction of Saber al-Gerim could have been a magnificent, Pulitzer-prize worthy condemnation of the death cult of Hamas, perhaps helping to steer a few responsible adults in the West to end Gaza’s reign of terror. Instead, naturally, they put the blame on the Jewish state.

“The protests, with an outdoor festival’s schedule of fun and games, performances and creative programming — and carnage every Friday — is meant to build to a climax on May 15, the day Palestinians mark the Nakba, or catastrophe, of their flight and expulsion when Israel was established 70 years ago,” they report, depicting the obvious reason: “Israel continues to treat the tiny coastal enclave like a deadly virus to be quarantined and, other than that, more or less tunes it out.”

Never mind that the main source of power in Gaza, when its Arab providers fail, is the Israel Electric Company, which uses Israeli customers’ fees to feed Gaza’s lines; never mind that Israel remains the only reliable shipping source for Gaza, forgiving the terror-smuggling and processing the goods on truck convoys to the crossings; never mind that Israeli hospitals continue to take in critical patients from Gaza when no one else would. Makes no difference how much or how little Israel is doing, every failure and every measure of cruelty of Hamas against its people and of the PA against the people under Hamas is ignored in favor of casting the blame on the Jewish state.

(full article online)


NY Times’ Infantile Support for Gaza Rioters Empowers Reactionary Regime


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

Ottoman archives recognize Al Aqsa mosque built on area of Temple ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Does What? Former IDF Soldier Exposes Heinous Lies about Israel

Joe Rogan/Abby Martin RESPONSE


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Commentators Urge Mideast Countries to be More Like Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Actually, Jews should have the right to their ancient homes in TransJordan, where they were attacked and expelled by the Hashemite clan in 1925.  But the clan is afraid of allowing Jews to live there, at all. That, and they are keeping the old idea of keeping Jews from what may have become Arab/Muslim land, following in Mohammad's footsteps at Khaybar. ]


In a piece in Arabi21,  writer Rami al-Jundi shows that this logic scares Arabs in other ways. In an effort to discredit the Saudi Crown Prince Salman's seeming recognition of a Jewish people and their rights to a state, he notes that if that is true, then there is a "Jewish right to return to Bani Qinqaa Al-Nadeer and Khaybar" in Saudi Arabia.

Al-Jundi moans that "his declaration is a clear and unequivocal political recognition of the right of the Jews in a state in the occupied Palestinian territories, which is contrary to what Arab leaders have done over the past years. "

I am not aware of any Jews clamoring to return to Khaybar, the site that Arab antisemites like to remind us was a place that Mohammed massacred Jews. But the logic isn't that Jews aren't a people, but that if Arabs recognize them to be what they actually are then their own political positions are compromised, so better to push out a fiction of Jews not being a people.

This fear of Jews demanding a right to "return" to their old cities in Arab lands might make interesting leverage in other contexts, though!

(full article online)

"If Jews have the right to a land, they have a right to return to Saudi Arabia too" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The judges for the awards included:

_HB Patriarch Theophilus III – Patriarch of the Holy City, Palestine and Jordan, _who has been fighting to annul the sales of church property to Jews in Jerusalem.

And also_ HE Sheikh Dr Ali Gomaa – former Grand Mufti of the Arab Republic of Egypt_, who has preached:

 One day this miracle will take place, when the Palestinians and all the Muslims will fight the Jews until even the stone and the tree will talk, except for the Ghardaq. That is what the hadith says. In Egypt, we have turned this into "Ghardaqa." The city of Ghardaqa is named after the Gharqad trees planted there. They changed the order of the letters, but it's the same thing.
[…]
Some people question the reliability of this hadith, but it is 100% authentic and will come true. Look how the Jews are planting Gharqad trees all over the West Bank. They know that it will protect them when they hide behind it. They believe these sacred texts, while some Muslims doubt them. But most of the Muslims believe in these texts and will continue to do so.Yes, the people who judge a competition for religious tolerance are themselves intolerant. And they are chosen as representatives by supposedly moderate, tolerant Jordan.

(full article online)

Jordan interfaith award judges include antisemites ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The goal of the legislation is to prevent those who have taken action against the state and its citizens for ideological reasons from being fielded as a candidate by a political party.

(full article online)

Knesset passes bill preventing terrorists from being MKs


----------



## Sixties Fan

True, for the first time in 2,000 years Jews had their own military and intelligence apparatus. On the other hand, because Israel is both a Jewish and a democratic state, it has become a convenient political target for those demonizing Jews and democracy, whether they are on the right or the left.

Over a decade ago in her book, Wisse wrote anti-Semitism is “a shared pretext for the nobleman who lost his property, the weaver who lost his customers to the machine, and the politician who needed an explanation for whatever was going wrong.”

This is true in today’s political climate, she said.

In Europe and the United States, both sides of the political spectrum use anti-Semitic tropes and demonstrations to blame Jews for a multitude of issues, whether it’s changing demographics, uncertain employment, Russian interference in elections, or the Palestinian-Israel conflict.

Regarding the last point, it wasn’t until the 1970s that Wisse came to believe the conflict was becoming intractable. She said she remembers feeling elated when Egyptian president Anwar Sadat stepped onto Israeli soil.

“It was a great moment, one that was very hopeful, but it didn’t last long. That’s the last time in my life that I will feel that way. One has to be cautious about, and wary of, that way of thinking,” Wisse said. “Not just that he was assassinated, but the Arab League was formed and the only thing that held them together, and still holds them together, is their common enmity toward Israel.”

(full article online)

Harvard prof who escaped Europe on eve of WWII dissects world’s oldest hatred


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Israel Does What? Former IDF Soldier Exposes Heinous Lies about Israel
> 
> Joe Rogan/Abby Martin RESPONSE


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Israel is worse than South Africa.

_While the residents of both West Bank and Gaza are subject to military law, the 350,000 Jewish settlers in the West Bank are governed by Israeli civil law. _​That's apartheid, dude.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is lot of evidence of Jew-hatred in the Arab and Muslim world, but perhaps the most telling is the desire - actually, the pressing need - to associate one's enemies with Jews.

Egyptian (both Islamist and secular), Turkish, Saudi Arabian leaders have all been damned with the accusations of being secretly Jewish. Fatah and Hamas trade accusations of being Zionist. Malaysian political parties love to accuse their opponents of having Jewish ties. It comes up all the time in Arab and Muslim media.

The latest being published today is about the Qatari royal family. It's a doozy.

Ban Thamer al-Ani, an Iraqi "researcher" with a master's degree from the University of Baghdad - so you know her academic credentials are impeccable -  wrote a book called "Iran and Qatar's plots against the Middle East." In it she reveals the startling truth.

Ban says that Iran and Qatar are relying on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion to destroy the Arab world.

(full article online)

"Qatari ruling family descended from a Jewish pig farmer" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

3 years in prison for Hamas-linked Temple Mount activist


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Talk is cheap.   Now that the genie is out of the bottle.....what now?  ]

German Newspaper’s Israeli Flag Test Yields ‘Frightening Results’


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Successfully Reaching Arab World Through Digital Diplomacy


----------



## Hollie

It does appear that there is a growing realization that all the billions of kuffar welfare dollars heaped on Arabs-Moslems has literally been wasted, stolen by fraud and mismanagement and squandered on people who have no desire to build a workable society. 

Lets hope the voice of those with a conscience will gain momentum and we can turn off the money spigot that pays islamic terrorists.
*

14 Members of Congress call to stop aid to PA, citing PMW documentation*
' 
14 Members of Congress call to stop aid to PA, citing PMW documentation - PMW Bulletins

By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Last week, Palestinian Media Watch sent a report to US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo with copies to members of Congress documenting that the Palestinian Authority had failed to implement the four conditions demanded by the Taylor Force Act, and thus were ineligible for further American funding.

Following PMW's report, 14 members of Congress sent a letter to the Secretary of State citing the documentation in PMW's report, and concluding: "... we urge you to immediately suspend all aid payments to the Palestinian Authority." [_Washington Free Beacon_, May 1, 2018]

PMW's report exposed that the Palestinian Authority budget for 2018 includes payments to terrorists and the families of so-called "Martyrs." PMW's report also included the following statement by PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas explicitly rejecting America's demands to stop paying salaries to terrorist prisoners:


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ If it is Muslims on Muslims.....nobody cares ]

According to a column in the Lebanese paper Al-Nahar written by Ahmad Ayyash and translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), Hezbollah’s “involvement in the Syria war is not confined to military action aimed at propping up the Syrian regime. [Its goals] extend much further than that, and have to do with an Iranian settlement project whose implementation began several years ago. The aim [of this project] is changing the demography [of Syria] by settling [it with members of] Iran-backed [Shi’ite] militias from Afghanistan, Lebanon, and other countries in the region.”

Ayyash accused the world of “ignoring the ongoing plan of demographic cleansing, as part of which tens of thousands of Syrians were transferred from their homes in Ghouta to northern Syria several days ago, and thousands of others left eastern Al-Qalamun, near Damascus, [as part of a move] ‘brokered by Russia,’”

(full article online)

Hezbollah ‘Settlers’ Changing Syria’s Demography Under Iranian Direction


----------



## MJB12741

Let us all join together in hoping all these Palestinians will not turn against Israel for saving their lives.


180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

Titled “Giro d’Italia: Chris Froome in spotlight at start in Jerusalem“, the report included amplification of statements made in a press release put out by an NGO with a long record of anti-Israel campaigning that is frequently uncritically quoted and promoted by the BBC.

“Others see little more than a concerted effort to present an image of Israel to the world at odds with the reality. Amnesty International has accused Israel of trying to “sportwash” its reputation, as protests continue in the Gaza Strip that have so far led to the death of 35 Palestinian protestors.”

Obviously the ‘Great Return March’ events which Hamas and other terror groups have been staging weekly since the end of March have nothing whatsoever to do with the cycling race that is ostensibly the topic of this report but Fordyce nevertheless chose to amplify Amnesty International’s opportunistic false linkage and delegitimisation.

Moreover, the report also included ‘analysis’ from the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Yolande Knell which likewise encouraged sports fans to view the sporting event in a political light.

(full article online)

Political messaging in BBC Sport report on bike race


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Discover the Heart of Jewish Life and History – Jerusalem!


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Discover the Heart of Jewish Life and History – Jerusalem!



Stupidest thing in the world that we have to "prove" obvious facts. 

My last night here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Discover the Heart of Jewish Life and History – Jerusalem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidest thing in the world that we have to "prove" obvious facts.
> 
> My last night here.
Click to expand...

Hope you got to see some of the country, or the city, despite being there on business.

Post on the other thread about it, when you have the time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim World League Chief Al-Issa Mourns Holocaust as ‘Mark of Shame’ During Visit to Official US Memorial


----------



## MJB12741

A Passover favorite in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The article is about a 70th anniversary celebration that the Israel embassy is throwing, using a classic antisemitic caricature of a Jew to get Egyptians angry that such an event could take place in Egypt.

YNet reports that Egyptian officials tried to get the event canceled, ostensibly for "security reasons" but in fact because of their insane hatred of anything Israeli. When Israel pushed back and insisted that the event would go on, the officials apparently leaked the invitation to Rose al-Youssef with the intent of inciting Egyptians to be angry.

(full article online)

Egyptian magazine uses antisemitic caricature to incite against Israel 70 anniversary event ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is antisemitic:

" Can the power of the U.S. Jewish lobby really be so strong that we are blinded to Israel’s atrocities? Aside from the votes that are paid for by that lobby, there seems to be a mindless philosophy that, because the Jews have historically suffered so much, we must never criticize them. Even Dr. Spock would frown on this type of parenting. It doesn’t make a naughty child any better when parents decline all discipline, just because little Suzie had a nasty owie two weeks ago."





Yes, Robinson is comparing the Holocaust with "little Suzie's nasty owie two weeks ago." 

This is antisemitic:

" Oh, yes, the Jews know all about concentration camps, but they seem unable to muster any human compassion for the suffering of their neighbors. Instead of a normal and healthy outgrowth of empathy, Israel has instead become the monster."

The "Jews are acting like Nazis" meme is a modern blood libel.

(full article online)

Antisemitic op-ed in Salt Lake City Tribune  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

*YahooNEWS*

First signs go up for US embassy in Jerusalem

*First signs go up for US embassy in Jerusalem*



AFPMay 7, 2018




*A worker erects a road sign for the new US embassy in Jerusalem on May 7, 2018*
A worker erects a road sign for the new US embassy in Jerusalem on May 7, 2018 (AFP Photo/THOMAS COEX)
Jerusalem (AFP) - Workmen on Monday put up street signs to the US embassy due to open in Jerusalem in one week, a move hailed as historic by Israel but loathed by Palestinians.

Municipal workers erected signposts reading "US Embassy" in Hebrew, Arabic and English around the site, currently a US consular building, in the city's Arnona neighbourhood.

Breaking with decades of US diplomacy and international consensus President Donald Trump announced on December 6 the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and the transfer of the embassy, located until now in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

ADL study finds 4.2 million anti-Semitic tweets posted in year


----------



## Hollie

Quite clearly, _some_ politico-religious ideologies are not given to improve or refine the human condition. In terms of civilization, it was, and still is islamism which clings to an ancient theocratic code that _demonstrably_ denigrates and condemns non-islamics


*Gaza Muslim cleric: “It is an honor for us” to have been “chosen by Allah to fight” and “strike fear” in the Jews*

Gaza Muslim cleric: “It is an honor for us” to have been “chosen by Allah to fight” and “strike fear” in the Jews

MAY 4, 2018 4:13 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER30 COMMENTS

“Allah said to us about the Jews: ‘Whenever they kindle the fire of war, Allah extinguishes it.’ They slay the prophets and people who command justice. They are the philosophers of terrorism and crime, people of treachery and deceit, who slayed the prophets of Allah. It is an honor for us, here on this blessed land, to have been chosen by Allah to fight them and to strike fear in them.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nabbed Hezbollah member says he was awaiting orders to fire rockets at Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.


One thing consistent about Zionists is that they absolutely refuse to learn anything. You can prove them wrong by posting actual documents and tomorrow they will come back with the same old shit. And next week. And next month. And next year.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing consistent about Zionists is that they absolutely refuse to learn anything. You can prove them wrong by posting actual documents and tomorrow they will come back with the same old shit. And next week. And next month. And next year.
Click to expand...

Yes, anything to keep those Christian and Muslim murderers from achieving their goal of doing away with all the Jews in the world.

We have history and facts.

You have a narrative and the desperate need to see Jews gone from the planet.

We choose life and to defend it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing consistent about Zionists is that they absolutely refuse to learn anything. You can prove them wrong by posting actual documents and tomorrow they will come back with the same old shit. And next week. And next month. And next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, anything to keep those Christian and Muslim murderers from achieving their goal of doing away with all the Jews in the world.
> 
> We have history and facts.
> 
> You have a narrative and the desperate need to see Jews gone from the planet.
> 
> We choose life and to defend it.
Click to expand...

If you are right, why do you have to lie?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing consistent about Zionists is that they absolutely refuse to learn anything. You can prove them wrong by posting actual documents and tomorrow they will come back with the same old shit. And next week. And next month. And next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, anything to keep those Christian and Muslim murderers from achieving their goal of doing away with all the Jews in the world.
> 
> We have history and facts.
> 
> You have a narrative and the desperate need to see Jews gone from the planet.
> 
> We choose life and to defend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are right, why do you have to lie?
Click to expand...

When is your next psychiatrist session?
Deal with your paranoia about Jews being liars.

You only fool Fools like yourself, and no one else.

Am Israel Chai


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,the Israel apologists,NEVER read links or watch videos that document Israles atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing consistent about Zionists is that they absolutely refuse to learn anything. You can prove them wrong by posting actual documents and tomorrow they will come back with the same old shit. And next week. And next month. And next year.
Click to expand...


YouTube videos (especially the Press TV videos you're fond of), hardly qualify as "actual documents".


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Undercover Soldiers Capture Arab Stone Throwers in the Shomron


----------



## Hollie

Square near U.S. embassy in Jerusalem to be named for Trump

*SQUARE NEAR U.S. EMBASSY IN JERUSALEM TO BE NAMED FOR TRUMP*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

For some reason, possibly a tear in the space-time continuum, we Westerners continue to fund the islamic Death Cult.

*
Terrorists who murder Israelis receive millions in rewards from the Palestinian Authority
*
Terrorists who murder Israelis receive millions in rewards from the Palestinian Authority

According to calculations presented by Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Lieberman, the Palestinian Authority will pay the terrorist who broke into the home of the Solomon family and slaughtered three of its members a whopping NIS 12,604,000 ($3,478,015) over the course of his lifetime.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jew hatred.  A Sport for the past 2000 years ]

Some of the "anti-Zionist" tweets uncovered by ADL study ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hate Speech as Defined by Facebook. Not (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> For some reason, possibly a tear in the space-time continuum, we Westerners continue to fund the islamic Death Cult.
> 
> *
> Terrorists who murder Israelis receive millions in rewards from the Palestinian Authority
> *
> Terrorists who murder Israelis receive millions in rewards from the Palestinian Authority
> 
> According to calculations presented by Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Lieberman, the Palestinian Authority will pay the terrorist who broke into the home of the Solomon family and slaughtered three of its members a whopping NIS 12,604,000 ($3,478,015) over the course of his lifetime.



This is well documented.  Tinmore likes documentation.  And these are the people Israel is supposed to make peace with?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Section of Lebanon-Israel security fence painted by Artists4Israel


----------



## Hollie

Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault. 




MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"

Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"
> 
> Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"


God point. Until the Palestinians surrender, Israel has won nothing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"
> 
> Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"
> 
> 
> 
> God point. Until the Palestinians surrender, Israel has won nothing.
Click to expand...


Delinquent reasoning. The Arab-Moslem squatters have made nothing but the wrong choices, consistently. Those ineptitudes allow incompetence to morph into self pity which morphs into hate for the kuffar who are viewed as the cause of islams's ineptitudes. Those projections allow for and provide excuses for their condition while it also encourages their resentment of others as the source of their inadequacies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"
> 
> Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"
> 
> 
> 
> God point. Until the Palestinians surrender, Israel has won nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delinquent reasoning. The Arab-Moslem squatters have made nothing but the wrong choices, consistently. Those ineptitudes allow incompetence to morph into self pity which morphs into hate for the kuffar who are viewed as the cause of islams's ineptitudes. Those projections allow for and provide excuses for their condition while it also encourages their resentment of others as the source of their inadequacies.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"
> 
> Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"
> 
> 
> 
> God point. Until the Palestinians surrender, Israel has won nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delinquent reasoning. The Arab-Moslem squatters have made nothing but the wrong choices, consistently. Those ineptitudes allow incompetence to morph into self pity which morphs into hate for the kuffar who are viewed as the cause of islams's ineptitudes. Those projections allow for and provide excuses for their condition while it also encourages their resentment of others as the source of their inadequacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



You are a hoot when you’re left stuttering and mumbling.


----------



## Hollie

*BRITISH-ISRAELI VICTIM TRIGGERS UK PROBE INTO FUNDS FOR PALESTINIAN TERRORISM

British-Israeli victim triggers UK probe into funds for Palestinian terrorism
*
Prof. Gerald Steinberg, the president of the Jerusalem-based NGO Monitor, told the _Post _that “for many years, UK officials, like their European counterparts, have presided over the transfer of billions of pounds to Palestinian frameworks. For the most part, there was little transparency or accountability, allowing funds to flow from DFID, in particular, to the PLO and from there to terrorists and allied NGOs.”

Steinberg added that “bureaucrats and political officials who support the Palestinian cause turn a blind eye when taxpayer money directly and indirectly goes to the terrorists who slaughter Israelis. This is starting to change as responsible ministry officials take more control, but stronger regulations, as well as more transparency over the entire funding process involving Palestinians (including through UNRWA and UNICEF), are urgently needed.”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

The Arab Palestinians provoke the set of conditions that they claim to be a formed resistance against.  They are the proximate cause for the increase security measures that are applied against them as the measure to contain the threat.  This Arab Palestinian threat _(__"WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER")_ is a variation on the theme expressed even before the formation of Israel - at a time when the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) reject invitations to participate with UN Palestine Commission on the Steps Preparatory to Independence: 

_"The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child."  (*AHC THREAT A/AC.21/10 of 16 February 1948*)_​
In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence _(HAMAS, FATAH, PLO PIJ, al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, PLF, etc)_ capability, intentions, history, and targeting, as well as the security environment within which these hostiles operate.  But then, critical to the analysis of the types of countermeasures and the intensity of the security pressures that need to be brought to bear is the civilian populations and its support to provide cover and concealment for these various hostiles.  The vast majority of the Arab Palestinians are active in the support in providing certain activities, areas, or terrorist/jihadist immune from security interdiction.  One needs only look at the massive and active Arab Palestinian civilian support in the direct swamping of the border barriers that separate the hostile Arab Palestinians from Israel.  The active Arab Palestinian civilians support using force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel. 

Arab Palestinians participate in a low-intensity quasi-war to _(in effect)_ destroy Israel _(the Jewish National Home)_.  The opposite of that Arab Palestinian goal is the development of countermeasures to defend the territorial integrity and protect the civilian population.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ways to make certain that you don't get your Islamic terrorist problem under control are: pretending you don't have an Islamic terrorist problem; giving your islamic terrorists sympathizers in positions within the government; granting your islamic terrorists the privilege of entitlements to government non-interference, and telling your islamic terrorists that when they engage in terror, it's really everyone else's fault.
> MILITANT SONG ON WEST BANK PRO-FATAH TV CHANNEL: "WE SHALL NOT LAY DOWN OUR WEAPONS, AND WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER"
> Militant Song on West Bank Pro-Fatah TV Channel: "We Shall Not Lay Down Our Weapons, And We Shall Never Surrender"
> 
> 
> 
> God point. Until the Palestinians surrender, Israel has won nothing.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

While I oppose looking at the Israel-Arab Palestinian conflict as a game that can be won or lost, I think it would be very naive of the pro-Palestinian advocates to think that the prolonged hostilities against the State of Israel and its allies has not cost the Arab Palestinian.  With every year, the Arab Palestinians find themselves in an ever lessening and advantageiousposition than the previous year.

Something to think about in terms of the question:  How much more pain can the Arab Palestinian inflict upon themselves in a cause that shows no improved political position?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> How much more pain can the Arab Palestinian inflict upon themselves in a cause that shows no improved political position?



It would seem that another Arab-Moslem tribal leader has the answer. They will breed the next generation of Dead Martyrs Walking.

As long as their children have fingernails, they will be used as weapons for the gee-had.

Lovely, lovely people. 

He is, after all, a "dignitary".

SHALL LIBERATE OUR LAND WITH......
A dignitary from the Al-Sawarka tribe in Gaza declared that "the Palestinian people shall liberate its land with blood, with martyrs, with women, and with children" and that "we shall come and take down that [border] fence with the fingernails of our children." His statements air...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence


Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.

What other people in the world would accept that?

Give me some names.

You always duck this question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> What other people in the world would accept that?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> You always duck this question.
Click to expand...


Indeed, what country did the Arabs-Moslems live in?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> What other people in the world would accept that?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> You always duck this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, what country did the Arabs-Moslems live in?
Click to expand...

Which Arab Muslims?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.



Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
Click to expand...

When was that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> What other people in the world would accept that?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> You always duck this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, what country did the Arabs-Moslems live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Arab Muslims?
Click to expand...


The Arabs-Moslems who were in some country you didn't identify.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?
Click to expand...


They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.
Click to expand...

They have always rejected giving most of their country to colonial settlers in the guise of getting "a state."


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have always rejected giving most of their country to colonial settlers in the guise of getting "a state."
Click to expand...

Their "country" is called the Arabian Peninsula.

That is the only "Country" they are EVER going to have any rights to.

By all means, continue to embrace the loser Jihadists.  Just as they embraced the loser Nazis with the same end game in mind.

MURDER all the Jews on the planet.


"Winning" , ala Tinmore


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have always rejected giving most of their country to colonial settlers in the guise of getting "a state."
Click to expand...


To keep referring to Arabs-Moslems in some nameless country that you cannot identify. 

What country?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have always rejected giving most of their country to colonial settlers in the guise of getting "a state."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To keep referring to Arabs-Moslems in some nameless country that you cannot identify.
> 
> What country?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Which Arab Muslims?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is why the Arab Palestinians always rejected and continue to reject a self-determining, self-governing State, conveniently delivered to them Jew-free.
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been rejecting it continuously since the 1930s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have always rejected giving most of their country to colonial settlers in the guise of getting "a state."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To keep referring to Arabs-Moslems in some nameless country that you cannot identify.
> 
> What country?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Arab Muslims?
Click to expand...

Dont you think its foolish to make statements you cannot support and then to play childish games as a means to deflect such dishonesty?

Doesn't that make you feel, at the very least, dirty?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
I don't know of a diplomatic-Political set of conditions that closely match the intentions of the Allied Powers that previously set the precedent.  

If it makes you feel any better, I'll concede your point; not that it makes any difference in the real-world.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In threat the development of security countermeasures against such threats and actual attacks, an analysis of the factors into the hostile group’s existence
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always rejected the Zionist's settler colonial project where they would be expelled or become an oppressed minority in their own country.
> 
> What other people in the world would accept that?
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> You always duck this question.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*
I'm not ducking the question, because I don't know of any situation that matches the political conditions of post-WWI.  But even if the answer is in your favor, the fact of the matter is → it is almost entirely irrelevant.  The 1948 War between the parties to the conflict fought the war and the dispute was settled.  Again, in 1967, the War was fought and the dispute was settled.

Whether you think it is fair or not is irrelevant. 

Again, I'm not ducking the question.  Israel did not enter into any of the conflicts (1948, 1967, 1973) with the Arab Palestinians as a party to the conflict.   It was not in their power to effect the outcome of the conflicts and Treaties or Agreements that followed,  That would be especially true in the case of the Gaza Strip and the West Bank.  In fact, all the decisive conflicts were fought well before the 1988 Palestinian Declaration of Independence and the creation of that "entity."  In 1998 _(pursuant to Resolution 43/177)_, "Palestine," for international purposes, became the replacement designation for the organization known as "Palestine Liberation Organization" _(sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people - LAS Rabat Summit)_ at the United Nations.  That is to say that the PLO as an organization is no longer the sole representative.  

The international and regional conditions are so far past your question on the proportionality of the former territory subject to the Mandate, that it serves no useful purpose →  none → no matter what the answer is.  The dialog is irrelevant.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Again, I'm not ducking the question. Israel did not enter into any of the conflicts (1948, 1967, 1973) with the Arab Palestinians as a party to the conflict.


Then how can they lose anything if they were not a party of the conflict.

Nice duck, however.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

THAT is exactly the point.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not ducking the question. Israel did not enter into any of the conflicts (1948, 1967, 1973) with the Arab Palestinians as a party to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Then how can they lose anything if they were not a party to the conflict.
> 
> Nice duck, however.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.

The raises the question, in your reference plane, What are the Arab Palestinians complaining about?  Are the conflict and asymmetric warfare with Israel even legitimate? 

✪⇒ *IF* the Arab Palestinians lost nothing _(territory in this case)_ to the Israelis → *THEN* the Israeli took nothing _(territory in this case)_ from the Arab Palestinians.

I concede your point.  What are the Arab Palestinians fighting over?

Has this terrain → known as occupied Palestinian territories (oPt), really become a safe haven and lair for Arab Palestinian asymmetric fighters? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.


Bullshit Israeli talking point.

Do you have any proof of that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

PROOF?  It was your question?  I conceded your point and you're still not satisfied... 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Do you have any proof of that?
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

OK, I'm stumped.  How do I prove the existence of the "nothing" _(territory in this case)?_

QUESTION:  Where is the territory formerly under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians _(allegedly taken by those nasty Israelis_)?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> PROOF?  It was your question?  I conceded your point and you're still not satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Do you have any proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> OK, I'm stumped.  How do I prove the existence of the "nothing" _(territory in this case)?_
> 
> QUESTION:  Where is the territory formerly under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians _(allegedly taken by those nasty Israelis_)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why did you say something you can't prove? You had to see something someplace to get that opinion.

The Mandate did not have any territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> PROOF?  It was your question?  I conceded your point and you're still not satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Do you have any proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> OK, I'm stumped.  How do I prove the existence of the "nothing" _(territory in this case)?_
> 
> QUESTION:  Where is the territory formerly under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians _(allegedly taken by those nasty Israelis_)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you say something you can't prove? You had to see something someplace to get that opinion.
> 
> The Mandate did not have any territory.
Click to expand...

Stop foolling yourself, because you are the only one being fooled.

The Ottomans and Germany lost WWI.
They lost territory which did not belong to them.
It was up to the Allies to do what they pleased with all of it.
They created 4 Mandates in the Middle East, instead of keeping it all to themselves.

If the Mandate for Palestine, aka, the recreation of the Jewish Nation ON Jewish Homeland was not valid, then neither were the other three mandates.

One cannot have three Mandates be valid, and the last one not be valid.

 It has never been up to you to determine that.

It will never be up to you to determine the validity of ANY of the Mandates and what territory they applied to.

Rocco, we must know when to stop answering this fool, simply because he cannot accept a Jewish State.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> PROOF?  It was your question?  I conceded your point and you're still not satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Do you have any proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> OK, I'm stumped.  How do I prove the existence of the "nothing" _(territory in this case)?_
> 
> QUESTION:  Where is the territory formerly under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians _(allegedly taken by those nasty Israelis_)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you say something you can't prove? You had to see something someplace to get that opinion.
> 
> The Mandate did not have any territory.
Click to expand...


You’re forced to cut and paste a YouTube video in addition to your usual slogans.

You have been instructed throughout multiple threads that you’re slogans and YouTube videos simply don’t make an argument. 

Everyone gets it: you simply can’t accept the historical record.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> PROOF?  It was your question?  I conceded your point and you're still not satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did NOT LOSE ANYTHING because it was never theirs in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Do you have any proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> OK, I'm stumped.  How do I prove the existence of the "nothing" _(territory in this case)?_
> 
> QUESTION:  Where is the territory formerly under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians _(allegedly taken by those nasty Israelis_)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you say something you can't prove? You had to see something someplace to get that opinion.
> 
> The Mandate did not have any territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop foolling yourself, because you are the only one being fooled.
> 
> The Ottomans and Germany lost WWI.
> They lost territory which did not belong to them.
> It was up to the Allies to do what they pleased with all of it.
> They created 4 Mandates in the Middle East, instead of keeping it all to themselves.
> 
> If the Mandate for Palestine, aka, the recreation of the Jewish Nation ON Jewish Homeland was not valid, then neither were the other three mandates.
> 
> One cannot have three Mandates be valid, and the last one not be valid.
> 
> It has never been up to you to determine that.
> 
> It will never be up to you to determine the validity of ANY of the Mandates and what territory they applied to.
> 
> Rocco, we must know when to stop answering this fool, simply because he cannot accept a Jewish State.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Well, that is so foolish for you to even say.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why did you say something you can't prove? You had to see something someplace to get that opinion.
> 
> The Mandate did not have any territory.


*(COMMENT)*

As for the Mandate.  No one considers the Mandate to be a territory.  The territory was under the authority of the Allied Powers through Part I (Territories) Article 16.  The "Mandate" was the directive, agreed upon by the Allied Powers, on the Management of the Territory.  Specifically, the Order in Council assigned the definition on the territory to which the Mandate applied as _(short title)_ "Palestine."

But again, you are actually dabbling here in a case of misdirection.

As far as "You had to see something someplace" → it is exactly the opposite.  I see no evidence that the Arab Palestinian had sovereignty over any territory.  I just see the false application of evidence.

•  The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
•  The attempt to imply that the Government of Palestine (British) somehow implied Arab Palestinian sovereignty.
•  That the artifical territorial limits and boundary of the territory, as agreed upon by the Allied Powers, somehow implied a perminent and everlasting international boundary, which it did not.  It was a separation between the other Mandates (French), Persia (Iran), Saudi Arabia, and Egypt.​
Working so hard to prove, using the masturbation, manipulation, and reinterpretation of facts only goes to demonstrate that there is something seriously wrong with the pro-Palestinian presentation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).


The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.

It is their territory.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.



No one is disputing that.  No one is disputing that Palestinians have a right to that land.  We all agree.  There is no call to turn that land over to Jordan or Syria or Lebanon or Egypt or Iraq.  The territory absolutely belongs to the Palestinians.  No one is disputing that.  

The argument is over whether that territory can or can not be divided into two territories based on two distinct peoples who have valid historical claims to that territory.  The argument that you are trying to make is NOT that the Arab Palestinians have a right to part of that land.  No one disputes that.  The argument you are trying to make is that one of the two peoples haa no right to that territory and that it can not be divided.  And that is a foolish argument.


----------



## Hollie

It’s really remarkable how much time and energy is spent by pious Arabs-Moslems in pursuit of their Jew hating. But then, It's really just a continuation of the 1,400 year old hatreds that were imbued when a desert   Arab warlord unleashed his hateful ideology on mankind. 



*IDF DESTROYS TERROR TUNNEL IN LATEST AIR STRIKE*
https://m.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-Conflict/IDF-destroys-terror-tunnel-in-latest-air-strike-556222

2 minute read.
By ANNA AHRONHEIM


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
Click to expand...


So, will you be so kind to educate those Zionists by directing them to these "citizenship by international law" documents. 'Atta boy Tinmore.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zionism before Herzl and the Jewish connection to the capital


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,  

This is almost too foolish to answer.



 ​
From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.  

The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.

To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is almost too foolish to answer.
> 
> View attachment 193295​
> From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.
> 
> To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.


No it isn't. You believe that the rights of a people are handed out or must be approved by the people in power. International law is designed to eliminate that notion of conquest and foreign domination.

The people have the right to self determination without external interference. Yet you post page after page after page of foreign interference.

Palestine is the poster child of external interference.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is the poster child of external interference.



Of course it is, the word "Palestine" means - 'land of the invaders'.
It couldn't be more into Your face than that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is almost too foolish to answer.
> 
> View attachment 193295​
> From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.
> 
> To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You believe that the rights of a people are handed out or must be approved by the people in power. International law is designed to eliminate that notion of conquest and foreign domination.
> 
> The people have the right to self determination without external interference. Yet you post page after page after page of foreign interference.
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference.
Click to expand...

The Arabs of Palestine did not have external interference.
The Arabs who lived and moved into the region of Palestine had internal interference for their self determination in the form of the power taken over them by the Husseini clan.

From 1920 on, the Husseini clan became the leader of the Arabs of that region, and they did what Al-Husseini urged them to do...."Defend their 'country' from the Jews "

Something which would never have happened against another Muslim power, as proven by the Hashemites taking TranJordan in 1925 and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1948, and Egypt taking Gaza in 1948.

Let us not forget the 500 years of Turkish Ottoman takeover until the end of WWI.

In other words, ONE Arab clan got in the way of the Arabs having their own second Arab State in the Mandate for Palestine and living peacefully with the Jews, as many other clans wanted to do.

They are living with the consequences of Islamic teachings and those who insist in teaching non Muslims like filth.  Especially the Jews on their own Ancient Homeland.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ma'an Arabic reports on the horrible crime of Jews briefly unfurling an Israeli flag during their visit there this morning, on Jerusalem Day.


(full article online)

Israel flag briefly unfurled on Temple Mount, "offenders" removed ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is almost too foolish to answer.
> 
> View attachment 193295​
> From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.
> 
> To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You believe that the rights of a people are handed out or must be approved by the people in power. International law is designed to eliminate that notion of conquest and foreign domination.
> 
> The people have the right to self determination without external interference. Yet you post page after page after page of foreign interference.
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference.
Click to expand...


Actually, both mini-caliphates of Gaza and the West Bank are poster childs of dysfunctional Islamic societies. What’s not at all surprising is that even benefitting from a dedicated, UN sponsored welfare fraud syndicate that seeks to promote the illusion of “Pal'istanians“ as somehow unique among Arabs-Moslems, the same failures and dysfunction that haunt the Arab-Moslem world are no different than the failures and dysfunction that define the competing Gaza / Fatah tribes. 

We have many examples of successes (Hong Kong, Vietnam, South Korea), where, in spite of foreign interference, those societies managed to flourish and without any dedicated UN welfare fraud agency.

What you want are excuses for failure, incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  The day might just come....]

'The UN should be kicked out of Jerusalem'


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Judaism, Zionism and the Land of Israel' - filling a void


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Ma'an Arabic reports on the horrible crime of Jews briefly unfurling an Israeli flag during their visit there this morning, on Jerusalem Day.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel flag briefly unfurled on Temple Mount, "offenders" removed ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Its interesting that the apartheid thread has come up again, as usual aimed at the wrong people.  This is apartheid.  When the law requires people of a certain religion or ethnicity to behave differently than others; when the law restricts one people based on their religion, ethnicity or nationality -- that's apartheid.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We will make a series of decisions to build up and develop Jerusalem, east and west, north and south, in all directions – to both reveal its past and build its future,” Netanyahu said at the start of the meeting. “We dreamed of returning to rebuild it, the city that is joined together – this is exactly what we are doing today.”

(full article online)

Opening tense week, government okays huge East Jerusalem ‘sovereignty plan’


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> “We will make a series of decisions to build up and develop Jerusalem, east and west, north and south, in all directions – to both reveal its past and build its future,” Netanyahu said at the start of the meeting. “We dreamed of returning to rebuild it, the city that is joined together – this is exactly what we are doing today.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opening tense week, government okays huge East Jerusalem ‘sovereignty plan’



Israel's March of Return appears to be somewhat more successful than Hamas'.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is almost too foolish to answer.
> 
> View attachment 193295​
> From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.
> 
> To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You believe that the rights of a people are handed out or must be approved by the people in power. International law is designed to eliminate that notion of conquest and foreign domination.
> 
> The people have the right to self determination without external interference. Yet you post page after page after page of foreign interference.
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference.
Click to expand...


What do have against Palestinians? Self determination for them would be a blood bath among them without having Israel to provide for them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is almost too foolish to answer.
> 
> View attachment 193295​
> From 1918 - to - 1948, The international under which the citizenship was administered identified the Arab of the territory as a citizen of one phase of the Mandate Government in one Period or another.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The nationality granted as "Palestinian" was under the Government of Palestine (British Mandate).
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians already had Palestinian citizenship by international law. That status was merely affirmed by the Palestinian Citizenship Order. The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law.
> 
> It is their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter how you want to reshape and reinterpret the law, citizenship - prior to 1948, was to a British Government administered entity under the direction of the Mandate _(as approved by the Allied Powers)_.
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.  Let there be no mistake.  There was no independent sovereign Arab entity to which the Arabs, of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ under which the Mandate applied, could make the claim of citizen.   The Government of Palestine was an entity under the administration of the British Government.  And the type and kind of identity documents made that clear.
> 
> To claim otherwise is disingenuous, misleading and dishonest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of "citizens of Palestine by international and domestic law" is strictly subterfuge; meaningless language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You believe that the rights of a people are handed out or must be approved by the people in power. International law is designed to eliminate that notion of conquest and foreign domination.
> 
> The people have the right to self determination without external interference. Yet you post page after page after page of foreign interference.
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference.
Click to expand...

Islam is a foreign, external interference in the region of Palestine.
Arabs are a foreign, external interference in the region of Palestine.

Both......come from the foreign region known as the Arabian Peninsula.

They have been interfering in the region of Palestine, better known as the land of Israel, for the past 1400 years.

Before Mohammad, they had no interest whatsoever on that land, its history, its people, the Jewish People/Nation.

May come the day, when the foreign Arabs who keep interfering in the ives of those who are indigenous to the land, come to realize that they cannot keep interfering in their lives, and will accept to live in peace with them, regardless of them not being Muslims or Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Anti-Israel event that aims to rewrite history'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel expelled the Turkish consul in Jerusalem Tuesday following the expulsion of the Israeli ambassador to Turkey.

Israeli Ambassador Eitan Naeh was summonedto the foreign ministry and told to "return to his country for a period of time" following the violent riots at the Gaza border Monday, a Turkish foreign ministry official said.
In response, Israel has temporarily expelled the Turkish consul in Jerusalem.

The expulsion of the emissaries comes as a war of words heats up between the leaders of Israel and Turkey.

(full article online)

Israel expels Turkish consul


----------



## Sixties Fan

The message in all these cases is clear: Jews are welcome to fight for human rights — as long as they check their Zionism at the door.

(full article online)

Opinion | The Zionist Founders of the Human Rights Movement


----------



## Hollie

Ram-a-dan.

The Islamic holy month - of taking one for the gee-had. 
*



Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence*

Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence

Photo Credit: Abed Rahim Khatib / Flash 90 



Arab terrorist cuts barbed wire during clashes with Israeli forces along the border with the Gaza strip, May 11, 2018. 

At least two dozen bonafide Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorists were among Gazans killed Monday by IDF soldiers at the southern border, according to the IDF and Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet) intelligence agents.

They were shot by Israeli military snipers while trying to destroy the security fence along the border to reach Israel and attack nearby towns.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The message in all these cases is clear: Jews are welcome to fight for human rights — as long as they check their Zionism at the door.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | The Zionist Founders of the Human Rights Movement



Yeah.  In other words, Jews are permitted to fight for human rights except the one for their own sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The message in all these cases is clear: Jews are welcome to fight for human rights — as long as they check their Zionism at the door.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | The Zionist Founders of the Human Rights Movement


Apples & Oranges.

But at the United Nations, there won’t be a celebration. Indeed, Palestinian Authority leaders recently lodged their latest complaint at the U.N. Human Rights Council — accusing Israel of “racial segregation,” “apartheid” and “colonial occupation.”​
How can you refute something that is so obviously in your face?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The message in all these cases is clear: Jews are welcome to fight for human rights — as long as they check their Zionism at the door.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | The Zionist Founders of the Human Rights Movement
> 
> 
> 
> Apples & Oranges.
> 
> But at the United Nations, there won’t be a celebration. Indeed, Palestinian Authority leaders recently lodged their latest complaint at the U.N. Human Rights Council — accusing Israel of “racial segregation,” “apartheid” and “colonial occupation.”​
> How can you refute something that is so obviously in your face?
Click to expand...


Indeed, it’s comical that Islamic terrorists toss around slogans such as “apartheid” and “colonial occupation”, from the confines of their mini-caliphates purged of Jews and nearly Christian free.


----------



## sparky

Hollie said:


> Ram-a-dan.
> 
> The Islamic holy month - of taking one for the gee-had.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence*
> 
> Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence
> 
> Photo Credit: Abed Rahim Khatib / Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> Arab terrorist cuts barbed wire during clashes with Israeli forces along the border with the Gaza strip, May 11, 2018.
> 
> At least two dozen bonafide Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorists were among Gazans killed Monday by IDF soldiers at the southern border, according to the IDF and Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet) intelligence agents.
> 
> They were shot by Israeli military snipers while trying to destroy the security fence along the border to reach Israel and attack nearby towns.





Hollie said:


> Ram-a-dan.
> 
> The Islamic holy month - of taking one for the gee-had.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence*
> 
> Dozens of Bonafide Terrorists Killed During Gaza Border Violence
> 
> Photo Credit: Abed Rahim Khatib / Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> Arab terrorist cuts barbed wire during clashes with Israeli forces along the border with the Gaza strip, May 11, 2018.
> 
> At least two dozen bonafide Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorists were among Gazans killed Monday by IDF soldiers at the southern border, according to the IDF and Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet) intelligence agents.
> 
> They were shot by Israeli military snipers while trying to destroy the security fence along the border to reach Israel and attack nearby towns.


----------



## sparky




----------



## P F Tinmore

sparky said:


>



It has always been Israel's military on one side and Palestinian civilians on the other.

Hasn't anybody else ever noticed that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been Israel's military on one side and Palestinian civilians on the other.
> 
> Hasn't anybody else ever noticed that?
Click to expand...


Indeed, I’ve noticed acts of islamic terrorism by Hamas terrorists wearing ski masks and military style uniforms for Islamic terrorist fashion show parades.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been Israel's military on one side and Palestinian civilians on the other.
> 
> Hasn't anybody else ever noticed that?
Click to expand...


Is that why for the last weeks Hamas has been honoring their dead Jihadi martyrs online? Funny how Gazan leaders do everything to contradict what You say.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Noor declared in December that Jerusalem was non-negotiable for Muslims because it houses the Al-Aqsa Mosque and Israeli settlers are engaged in “genocide” against the Palestinians.

CAIR California’s Zahra Billoo joined Noor to lobby Congress. Billoo spread a conspiracy theory last summer that the Trump administration planned to round up American Muslims and send them to internment camps.

“And we know from our experience that unless we have laws in place … and we [know they have done this] with other communities, that they’re going to send us to concentration camps,” she said.

Billoo previously encouraged Muslims to “build a wall of resistance” against the FBI and compared the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) to ISIS. Like Noor, she accuses Israel of genocide. She also defended Hamas, noting in a 2013 tweet that it was democratically elected by the Palestinians. She also compared Israel defending itself from the Palestinians with “Nazi Germany defending itself from Jewish uprising” in a May 2014 tweet.

Just last week, she complained that, while she and her fellow Islamists engaged in democracy, supporters of Israel had the nerve to do so, too:

(full article online)

Antisemites, Terror Apologists Hide Behind Civil Rights Rhetoric on Capitol Hill


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli lawmakers move to recognize Armenian genocide amid Turkey row


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli journalists attacked in Turkey


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Couple of Telling Images & Footage from Yesterday’s Worldwide Nakba Day Rallies


----------



## MJB12741

140 countries grateful to Israel.

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

With adherents of Islam observing a month-long festival called Ramadan, Israelis in Jerusalem took time to send them holiday greetings.

Since Ramadan involves fasting during daylight hours, many of the Israelis in this video wish their Muslim brothers and sisters an “easy fast” and a “blessed celebration.”


Ramadan Kareem From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arieh King


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an unexpected departure from the international consensus in support of UNRWA — the UN body that sustains the descendants of the Palestinian refugees of the 1948 War of Independence — Switzerland’s foreign minister has stated that continued funding for the agency without the reform of its mandate is perpetuating the Palestinian conflict with Israel.

“Today [UNRWA] has become part of the problem,” Swiss Foreign Minister Ignazio Cassis told a group of Swiss journalists as he flew home from an official visit to Jordan on Thursday. “It provides the ammunition to continue the conflict. For as long as Palestinians live in refugee camps, they want to return to their homeland.”

(full article online)

‘By Supporting UNRWA, We Keep The Conflict Alive,’ Swiss Foreign Minister Declares After Visit to Jordan


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In an unexpected departure from the international consensus in support of UNRWA — the UN body that sustains the descendants of the Palestinian refugees of the 1948 War of Independence — Switzerland’s foreign minister has stated that continued funding for the agency without the reform of its mandate is perpetuating the Palestinian conflict with Israel.
> 
> “Today [UNRWA] has become part of the problem,” Swiss Foreign Minister Ignazio Cassis told a group of Swiss journalists as he flew home from an official visit to Jordan on Thursday. “It provides the ammunition to continue the conflict. For as long as Palestinians live in refugee camps, they want to return to their homeland.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘By Supporting UNRWA, We Keep The Conflict Alive,’ Swiss Foreign Minister Declares After Visit to Jordan


The UNRWA is only an aid agency. It has no authority. The UNCCP is charged with solutions.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

I simply do not know where you get this infomation.



P F Tinmore said:


> The UNRWA is only an aid agency. It has no authority. The UNCCP is charged with solutions.


*(COMMENT)*

I hope you are not suggesting that the UN has this responsibility relative to the Gaza Strip or West Bank?  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I simply do not know where you get this infomation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UNRWA is only an aid agency. It has no authority. The UNCCP is charged with solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I hope you are not suggesting that the UN has this responsibility relative to the Gaza Strip or West Bank?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

https://www.badil.org/phocadownload/Badil_docs/bulletins-and-briefs/Brief-No.5.pdf


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I simply do not know where you get this infomation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UNRWA is only an aid agency. It has no authority. The UNCCP is charged with solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I hope you are not suggesting that the UN has this responsibility relative to the Gaza Strip or West Bank?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.badil.org/phocadownload/Badil_docs/bulletins-and-briefs/Brief-No.5.pdf
Click to expand...


Have you sent them an email?


----------



## Hollie

For as long as Abbas and Hamas can continue to perpetrate the fraud of “refugees”, they can continue the fraud that is UNRWA.

*

PA to kids: Remain Refugees*

PA to kids: Remain Refugees - PMW Bulletins

By Itamar Marcus

To mark the Palestinian "_Nakba_ Day" - the "catastrophe" of the creation of Israel 70 years ago - PA TV and PA TV Live have been broadcasting special fillers between programs and have also created a new logo for all their broadcasts.

One striking message to children is that they should remain refugees. In the words of one filler: 
"From generation to generation, there is no alternative to the return and Jerusalem" 
[Official PA TV, numerous times daily since May 10, 2018]



Click to view video

The PA TV filler shows an old man passing a key to a child. The message to the Palestinian children who are classified by the PA as refugees is clear: Although you live within the Palestinian Authority areas you should not be satisfied with your current residence and must see yourself forever as waiting to "return" - i.e., as a refugee. Instead of telling children to be build a life in the PA areas and to embrace a future there, the PA tells them to see themselves "from generation to generation" - never satisfied, always seeking to "return," meaning to live somewhere in Israel, 
which, according to the PA internal messaging, would then be called "Palestine."


----------



## Hollie

*The islamic terrorist version of Peaceful Tire Burning Riots.


Bring a knife, dagger, or handgun," 
kidnap Israeli civilians,
and murder soldiers and settlers *
*- Instructions on Facebook to Gazans
for "March of Return"*

“Bring a knife, dagger, or handgun,” kidnap Israeli civilians, and murder soldiers and settlers - Instructions on Facebook to Gazans for “March of Return” - PMW Bulletins
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Two Palestinian Facebook pages and a forum directing rioters in Gaza gave explicit instructions to murder and kidnap Israelis on May 14, the day the US embassy opened in Jerusalem, as well as suggestions on how to accomplish this goal. It is not clear if Hamas itself was the group sending these messages. What is critical is that Gazans were encouraged to bring weapons to the demonstrations and use these weapons to either murder or capture Israelis. Israeli soldiers may have been facing Palestinians who were using the cover of demonstrating civilians to attempt to break through the border with the goal of murdering and kidnapping Israelis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police bust East Jerusalem firebomb cell


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Police bust East Jerusalem firebomb cell



Many may not know this but "firebomb" derives from the Arabic phrase "honoring the warlord inventor of my politico-religious ideology".

Although, I could be wrong about the exact translation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The disgusting burst of intentional lies about the terrorists killed at the Israel-Gaza border was an excuse to let the anti-Jew hatred out of the closet. And Europe enthusiastically pictched in.

(full article online)

The Western Nakba: Hating Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Sure, it was always about Palestinians, and not about Islam having control of that land  !!  ]

Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'


----------



## Hollie

Ok, infidels, the Hamas terrorist at the apex of the Islamic terrorist pyramid scheme financed by UNRWA has been leading the chorus of rabble with the usual chants, slogans and cliches drenched in Jew hatreds. We’re even treated to the “army of Muhammud (swish) will return”.

These loons still fancy themselves as 7th century barbarians spilling out of the Peninsula after the death of their warlord man-god.

Come with me infidels as we join in for choruses ad libbed from that favorite: “*Row, Row, Row your boat....”, *but in this case, we’ll substitute*:*

 "*Khaybar, Khaybar, oh Jews, the army of Muhammad will return,*”

Ok, infidels. Wait for the chorus to come around and then jump in on the melody.... here we go......



MEMRI TV Clip No. 6570: Amid Antisemitic and "Death to Israel" Chants, Hamas Political Bureau Chairman Ismail Haniyeh Vows: We Shall Never Recognize Israel - Scenes from Gaza "March of Return [into Israel]"

To view this clip on MEMRI TV, click here.

On May 11, Hamas political bureau chairman Ismail Haniyeh spoke at one of the venues of the Gaza "March of Return [into Israel]," as the crowd chanted antisemitic slogans, such as "Khaybar, Khaybar, oh Jews, the army of Muhammad will return," and cried "Death to Israel," Haniyeh vowed that "we shall never forget Palestine from the [Mediterranean] Sea to the [Jordan] River" and "we shall never recognize Israel!"

"Amid Antisemitic and "Death to Israel" Chants, Hamas Political Bureau Chairman Ismail Haniyeh Vows: We Shall Never Recognize Israel - Scenes from Gaza "Return March""


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The disgusting burst of intentional lies about the terrorists killed at the Israel-Gaza border was an excuse to let the anti-Jew hatred out of the closet. And Europe enthusiastically pictched in.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Western Nakba: Hating Israel


Tissue?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The disgusting burst of intentional lies about the terrorists killed at the Israel-Gaza border was an excuse to let the anti-Jew hatred out of the closet. And Europe enthusiastically pictched in.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Western Nakba: Hating Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


No need. It’s just another example of Arab-Moslems stealing and co-opting events and circumstances from societies and cultures that preceded them.

Arabs-Moslems - who are an invented people with an invented national identity occupying an invented “state” which are sometimes called “Pal’istanians”; invented by an Egyptian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The disgusting burst of intentional lies about the terrorists killed at the Israel-Gaza border was an excuse to let the anti-Jew hatred out of the closet. And Europe enthusiastically pictched in.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Western Nakba: Hating Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...

None needed.  Israel stopped Hamas from invading and killing people in Israel and that is all that matters.

The ones crying are you and the Hamas leadership which did not achieve its intent, again.

And never will.

Oh, how they cry !!


----------



## Hollie

As I am officially authorized to speak on behalf of Khaled “_Dead Man Walking_” Mashal, i’ll translate from the islamic taqiyya below.

“Oh Moslems. We suffered such humiliating losses over the last several weeks, are there any vacant-minded wannabes left who are willing to wear a colostomy bag for the rest of your miserable lives after being gut shot when you attack Israel? I’ll pay you $300.




FORMER HAMAS POLITICAL BUREAU CHIEF KHALED MASH'AL: WE ARE READY FOR ALL TYPES OF ARMED AND POPULAR RESISTANCE


"Former Hamas Political Bureau Chief Khaled Mash'al: We Are Ready for All Types of Armed and Popular Resistance"


----------



## Hollie

The Islamic terrorist kingpins in Gaza couldn’t have missed this. Now is a perfect opportunity to address unfinished business from the 2006 civil war.


*Abbas taken to hospital for the third time in a week*

*https://www.timesofisrael.com/abbas-taken-to-hospital-for-3rd-time-in-a-week-said-to-suffer-chest-pains/*

*Sources say PA leader suffering from fever, chest pains and may have pneumonia; his office says he is following up on ear surgery from last week*
By TOI STAFFToday, 2:35 pm  28


----------



## Hollie

As I believe most everyone expected, the mini-caliphate'ists representing the West Bank franchise of *Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc*., are issuing not so subtle threats regarding the Great Satan embassy in Jerusalem. As a most visible target, islamic terrorist threats were to be expected. 

I'm just curious to know if the PA islamic terrorists are going to establish a pecking order of which nations will be threatened / targeted  by the islamic terrorist splodeydopes for moving or announcing to move embassies to Jerusalem. 

The PA: US embassy in Jerusalem is a ticking bomb - PMW Bulletins

*The PA: *
*US embassy in Jerusalem is a ticking bomb*





*Official PA daily op-eds:*

*Opening of US embassy is "a war crime" and "an American military base"*

*Trump is "stupid," "a moron," and "needs rehabilitation in a mental hospital"*
*US and Israeli officials in Jerusalem are "a gang of Zionist robbers celebrating its theft"*
*Israel is "satanic Zionist plant" *
*
*
Gee whiz, but those angry islamics sound like swaggering teenagers who just drank their first six pack of beer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Islamic terrorist kingpins in Gaza couldn’t have missed this. Now is a perfect opportunity to address unfinished business from the 2006 civil war.
> 
> 
> *Abbas taken to hospital for the third time in a week*
> 
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/abbas-taken-to-hospital-for-3rd-time-in-a-week-said-to-suffer-chest-pains/*
> 
> *Sources say PA leader suffering from fever, chest pains and may have pneumonia; his office says he is following up on ear surgery from last week*
> By TOI STAFFToday, 2:35 pm  28


And the US is putting all of its eggs in this Basket.

There is a constitutional procedure for replacing a president. How much do you want to bet that the US will not allow that to happen?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic terrorist kingpins in Gaza couldn’t have missed this. Now is a perfect opportunity to address unfinished business from the 2006 civil war.
> 
> 
> *Abbas taken to hospital for the third time in a week*
> 
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/abbas-taken-to-hospital-for-3rd-time-in-a-week-said-to-suffer-chest-pains/*
> 
> *Sources say PA leader suffering from fever, chest pains and may have pneumonia; his office says he is following up on ear surgery from last week*
> By TOI STAFFToday, 2:35 pm  28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the US is putting all of its eggs in this Basket.
> 
> There is a constitutional procedure for replacing a president. How much do you want to bet that the US will not allow that to happen?
Click to expand...


I guess you missed it but “constitutional procedure” is a term virtually unknown in the two, competing mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan. Let’s be honest, neither of those Islamic terrorist enclaves are going to allow elections. 

Arabs-Moslems have no history of constitutional process. Drop one person one vote into the Islamist Middle East - allow free access to the process for political parties, and you will get _precisely_ what we see now - bearded savages sweeping the votes up, and refusing to abide by political processes. Why? Because for generations, with only brief periods of anything different, Arabs-Moslems have been ruled by despots, have no aversion to unconstitutional changes of government and are typically ruled by theocratic totalitarians who understand that brute force will assuage the Islamist beast, at least until the new dictator overthrows the old dictator.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic terrorist kingpins in Gaza couldn’t have missed this. Now is a perfect opportunity to address unfinished business from the 2006 civil war.
> 
> 
> *Abbas taken to hospital for the third time in a week*
> 
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/abbas-taken-to-hospital-for-3rd-time-in-a-week-said-to-suffer-chest-pains/*
> 
> *Sources say PA leader suffering from fever, chest pains and may have pneumonia; his office says he is following up on ear surgery from last week*
> By TOI STAFFToday, 2:35 pm  28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the US is putting all of its eggs in this Basket.
> 
> There is a constitutional procedure for replacing a president. How much do you want to bet that the US will not allow that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it but “constitutional procedure” is a term virtually unknown in the two, competing mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan. Let’s be honest, neither of those Islamic terrorist enclaves are going to allow elections.
> 
> Arabs-Moslems have no history of constitutional process. Drop one person one vote into the Islamist Middle East - allow free access to the process for political parties, and you will get _precisely_ what we see now - bearded savages sweeping the votes up, and refusing to abide by political processes. Why? Because for generations, with only brief periods of anything different, Arabs-Moslems have been ruled by despots, have no aversion to unconstitutional changes of government and are typically ruled by theocratic totalitarians who understand that brute force will assuage the Islamist beast, at least until the new dictator overthrows the old dictator.
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to all that shit?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic terrorist kingpins in Gaza couldn’t have missed this. Now is a perfect opportunity to address unfinished business from the 2006 civil war.
> 
> 
> *Abbas taken to hospital for the third time in a week*
> 
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/abbas-taken-to-hospital-for-3rd-time-in-a-week-said-to-suffer-chest-pains/*
> 
> *Sources say PA leader suffering from fever, chest pains and may have pneumonia; his office says he is following up on ear surgery from last week*
> By TOI STAFFToday, 2:35 pm  28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the US is putting all of its eggs in this Basket.
> 
> There is a constitutional procedure for replacing a president. How much do you want to bet that the US will not allow that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it but “constitutional procedure” is a term virtually unknown in the two, competing mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan. Let’s be honest, neither of those Islamic terrorist enclaves are going to allow elections.
> 
> Arabs-Moslems have no history of constitutional process. Drop one person one vote into the Islamist Middle East - allow free access to the process for political parties, and you will get _precisely_ what we see now - bearded savages sweeping the votes up, and refusing to abide by political processes. Why? Because for generations, with only brief periods of anything different, Arabs-Moslems have been ruled by despots, have no aversion to unconstitutional changes of government and are typically ruled by theocratic totalitarians who understand that brute force will assuage the Islamist beast, at least until the new dictator overthrows the old dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link to all that shit?
Click to expand...


Well, Chuckles, do you need a link to Islamic despots / dictators?

I suppose I could start with the very first one; the inventor of your politico-religious ideology.


----------



## Hollie

Nothing says Arab-Moslem Death Cult like a billboard worshipping Arab-Moslem Death Cultists.

It is truly obscene that Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians” spend their entire existence consumed with facilitating their own deaths in the act of mass murder / suicide via attempting to kill Jews. They truly believe they are doing the work of their god and his partner. Truth for them is that they will receive carnal rewards in the afterlife. Another truth is that adherents to only one particular politico-religious ideology on the planet actively promote and further that madness.
*



PA and Fatah honor terrorists with huge billboard, *
*including one serving 10 life sentences *
*for recruiting suicide bomber who murdered 8*

PA and Fatah honor terrorists with huge billboard, including one serving 10 life sentences  - PMW Bulletins

*Commissioner of Prisoners' Affairs: Billboard is 
"support, stand, and aid for the fighting prisoners who fought and sacrificed for Palestine"* 




by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
The Palestinian Authority and Abbas' Fatah have come up with yet a new way to honor terrorist prisoners. A huge billboard with numerous photos of so-called "fighting prisoners" was inaugurated in the town of Husan, west of Bethlehem.

PA TV News said the billboard immortalizes 17 prisoners who are serving long sentences. Among the prisoners on the billboard is terrorist Izz Al-Din Hamamrah, who is serving 10 life sentences for recruiting a suicide bomber who murdered 8.


----------



## Hollie

It seems the failed publicity stunt otherwise known as the 
*Tire Burning Riots 2018 *was rather expensive for the islamic terrorist franchises in Islamic Terrorist'istan. Hamas and Fatah are going to have to dig deep into their UNRWA welfare fraud account to that bill. 


Palestinians increase payments to terrorists to $403 million

PALESTINIANS INCREASE PAYMENTS TO TERRORISTS TO $403 MILLION


----------



## Sixties Fan

The mainstream media will NEVER show you this message to Muslims


----------



## Hollie

What better way to announce you're a Death Cultist than honoring 
"Abu gee-had" as a hero of your Cult.




At championship dozens of terrorist murderers honored by Fatah, tournament named after arch-terrorist Abu Jihad - PMW Bulletins













PMW Bulletins
At championship dozens of terrorist murderers honored by Fatah, tournament named after arch-terrorist Abu Jihad
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
May 22, 2018 
https://www.palwatch.org/site/modules/print/preview.aspx?fi=157&doc_id=25653&section=all
Share |made into one of the greatest heroes by the Palestinian Authority. One of the PA and Fatah's ways to promote Abu Jihad as a role model to Palestinians is by naming sports tournaments after him. 

Thus Fatah's Bethlehem branch organized the 
*"Martyr Khalil Al-Wazir [Abu Jihad] and Loyalty to the Bethlehem District Prisoners [Futsal] Championship"*
[Official Fatah Facebook page, May 1, 2018


----------



## Hollie

Pal Media Watch has assembled a roll call of islamic terrorists who are defined as heroes by the Arab-Moslem Death Cult. 

I believe the fascistic infliction of suffering when performed by pious Islamics - performed as a religious duty, is unique to Islamism. 




PMW Bulletins
PMW posters of terrorists and their PA salaries distributed to Israeli MPs at committee hearing
by PMW 

PMW posters of terrorists and their PA salaries distributed to Israeli MPs at committee hearing - PMW Bulletins

May 23, 2018 
Share |Palestinian Media Watch was invited to the Israeli parliament's Foreign Affairs and Defense committee once again last week for the latest debate on new legislation to deduct the amount the Palestinian Authority pays terrorists and their families from Israel's tax transfers to the PA.







_One of the posters PMW distributed_
In order to impress upon members of Parliament the horror of the PA practice of paying salaries to terrorists, PMW produced 13 small posters with information about a number of Palestinian terrorists, their hundreds of victims and how much money the PA has paid each of the terrorists since they were arrested.
Click to view 13 posters of terrorist murderers and their reward from the PA.

Click to download the set of postersfor printing.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

I just can't help but find it laughably ironic that the Sunni tribes in Gaza’istan have gone begging to the heathen Shiite tribes financed by Iran for money, weapons and ammunition. The Shiite version of the Islamic Death Cult is a subordinate version of islamism and viewed as a heretical sect by the pious Sunni/Salafi/Wahabbi tribes.

Oh. Has anyone else noticed that Yahya looks like a rolling admonition for “don’t breed with your cousin”. 

Hamas Leader In Gaza Yahya Sinwar: We Are Coordinating With Hizbullah, Iran On An Almost Daily Basis


----------



## Hollie

I’m thinking that with Hamas getting all the recent media attention for its many members who were culled by Israeli snipers, other franchises of Islamic Terrorism Intl. inc., are feeling a bit left out of the media spotlight. I suppose the Al-Qassam Death Cultists wanted to remind folks of their history connected to the fascist, 7th century Death Cult that prides itself on the infliction of death and misery.

https://www.memri.org/reports/al-qassam-brigades-website-praises-suicide-attack-perpetrated-15-years-ago-british-hamas

_An article posted April 30, 2018 on the website of Hamas's military wing, the 'Izz Al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, praises a suicide attack committed 15 years ago, on April 30, 2003, by Hamas operatives with British citizenship at Mike's Place, a bar in Tel Aviv. The article describes the terrorists as heroes who sacrificed their lives and "paid with their pure blood" to avenge the death of senior Hamas leader Ibrahim Al-Maqadma, who had been killed by Israel in response to a wave of Hamas suicide attacks during the Second Intifada. The article implies that operatives with British citizenship, rather than local Palestinians, were deliberately chosen to carry out the attack because Al-Maqadma was an important ideologue, well known throughout the entire world of Islam.

_
Meet happy-fun Muhammud and his brother Muhammud. Not shown are the other three brothers, Muhammud, the other Muhammud and the other, other brother Muhammud or the three sisters Muhammud, the other Muhammud and the other, other sister Muhammud.


----------



## Hollie

There’s a palpable desperation in the rants coming from the Hamas terrorist leadership. With the border riots being a flop and Hamas terrorist operatives being mowed down like so much winter wheat, hamas is looking for ways to make the border riots look like something other than an embarrassing waste of time. 


"Hamas Leader Ismail Haniyeh: The Blood Shed by Gazans Has Led to an Intifada in Arab World, Europe, the West"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Security forces charge at terrorist


----------



## MJB12741

What Hamas has done & is still doing to the Palestinians is hard to forgive.  But hey, who elected Hamas to govern them?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bernard Lewis was right about ‘the return of Islam’ | Spectator USA


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ A world where anything Jewish is attacked and destroyed, while the Jews continue to build and grow and share ]

Pro-Palestinian activists set off stink bombs at NZ screening of Ben-Gurion film


----------



## Sixties Fan

We’d like to respond to those who strongly support our work promoting accurate reporting of Israel, but sometimes question the impact of such corrections.  Who notices, some have asked, the tiny blurb on page 32 of the newspaper the following day?  The damage, they assert, has already been done with the original smear, distortion or inaccuracy. 

In response to such sincere skepticism over the efficacy of CAMERA’s focus on corrections, it’s important to note that the tiny blurb in the paper is far from the only achievement.  The question of who reads that small bit in the print paper is not as important as the fact that we’ve set the record straight, and that journalists and editors are far less likely to make the same error again – sometimes motivated by professionalism, other times merely out of fear of being embarrassed again.   






(full article online)

Editor’s note on why corrections matter – the perfect is the enemy of the good


----------



## Sixties Fan

And so, in the spirit of empathy, I’d like to offer a challenge of my own to all those—in the media, in prominent progressive organizations, and elsewhere—who were so rattled by the riots in Gaza. Call it a reality-based thought experiment. Here goes: Imagine a government, run by a bloodthirsty dictator, who bombed a heavily populated urban area containing hundreds of thousands of Palestinians, reducing it to rubble. Furthermore, imagine that this benighted regime offered these poor Palestinians, the descendants of refugees living in squalor because of generations of systemic discrimination, two choices: Be ethnically cleansed from your makeshift neighborhoods, or continue to be bombed and gassed from the air until only a few thousand of you are left in the ruins. How would you react?

It ought to be a no-brainer: Covers in _The New York Times_ condemning the massacre, impassioned pleas for justice from Senator Bernie Sanders, an emergency gathering of the UN Security Council, and prayer circles of progressive Jews all over the world, reciting the Kaddish for the murdered and chanting about Tikkun Olam. Right?

Wrong. In fact, none of these things would happen. Not one.

How can I be so sure? Easy: Because it’s happening right now, in the Yarmouk neighborhood of Damascus, where the genocidal dictator Bashar al-Assad has murdered an untold number of Palestinian residents and driven all but a few thousand fighters—who he identifies as members of ISIS— from the wasteland of a heavily populated urban area that he has bombed flat.

Here, take a look.

If you’re not outraged now, you don’t really believe, like me, that Palestinian lives matter. And if you were only outraged when Israel killed 50 Hamas terrorists trying to attack it, well, there’s an age-old term that accurately describes how you feel about Jews.

(full article online)

Palestinian Lives Matter


----------



## MJB12741

Goners!  Bravo Israel!


----------



## Hollie

OK, stop me if you've heard this one before.

We’ll take Jerusalem “if not peacefully then by force… Allah, drive out the Jews” - PA TV preacher - PMW Bulletins


We’ll take Jerusalem “if not peacefully then by force… Allah, drive out the Jews” - PA TV preacher

by Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
May 24, 2018 

*The Jews are an arrogant and tyrannical enemy, occupying Jerusalem and Palestine... Allah willing, we will soon take what was taken from us, if not peacefully then by force"*

*"Allah, protect our Al-Aqsa Mosque and our Jerusalem for us, and return it to the rule and sovereignty of the Muslims. Allah, drive the Jews out of it, humiliated and disgraced, by means of those [the Muslims] who are monotheists, humble, and purified"*
















It's always the same script with these nutbars from the 7th century. There are always appeals to the allah god and his partner, Mo', to assist Arabs-Moslems with the goals of their Death Cult.

A quasi-religious ideology that affiliates itself with a political and a military ideology and which is so completely hostile to those outside that ideology is bound to take on the oppressive attributes of islamism. 
Bolstered by other ideological ideals such as political hegemony and promoting fear and revulsion of societies dominated by competing faiths, Islamism has acquired a yoke of oppression of truly unholy proportions.


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> Goners!  Bravo Israel!



So many of these people look like science experiments. The result of generations of familial relations.


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Supporters Across the Globe Unite to Sing Israeli Anthem


----------



## Hollie

Another of the spokesbeards from the Mini-caliphate of Abbas’istan is rattling off another unhinged islamo-rant. 

What is often missed within the rants of Islamic fascists is that these nut bars are speaking directly to us, loudly and clearly with each lunatic screed and with each attack. If anyone thinks they can be handily dismissed as "extremists" or "terrorists" who have "hijacked" Islam, then perhaps it is time to consult the same Korans, fatwas and historical material that they do. The message of the Holy Warriors's imperative is not at all ambiguous—we're just not paying attention to it. 



*Fatah: Israel worse than Nazis, wants to "crush" the Arab world, "steal its resources" - PMW Bulletins

Fatah:*
*Israel worse than "Hitler, the Nazis and fascism," wants to "crush" the Arab world and *
*"steal its resources"* 


*"There is no regime in history - believe me, not Hitler, not the Nazis, not fascism - that has implemented what Israel is implementing against the Palestinians" - Fatah spokesman
*
*Israel “wants the Arab countries to be crushed, and wants to steal their resources. It wants the Arab countries to be broken apart, poor, and involved in conflict with each other... Israel wants to divide the Arab states... It rules over the American decision-making and over the American Congress. "*

*"The colonialist and imperialist forces... plant[ed] an aggressive entity... that would divide the united Arab nation" - op-ed in the official PA daily*
By Nan Jacques Zilberdik

According to Fatah Spokesman Osama Al-Qawasmi, Israel's goal is to "break the dignity" of the Arab world, "crush" it, and "steal its resources." Israel will turn to this task after it is "done with" the Palestinians. To reach these objectives, Israel is using the US as a tool. Al-Qawasmi claimed Israel "rules over the American decision-making and the American Congress" and controls everything the US is doing in the region:


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs, Bedouins ......."Kill the Jews", not Israelis ]

A police representative at the hearing said, “The suspects attempted to throw rocks and yelled to ‘slaughter the Jew’. This incident would have ended differently if not for police intervention.”

(full article online)

'They screamed 'slaughter the Jew' and tried to hurl rocks'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stand Against Hate - Stand Against Hezbollah


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> What is often missed within the rants of Islamic fascists is that these nut bars are speaking directly to us, loudly and clearly with each lunatic screed and with each attack. If anyone thinks they can be handily dismissed as "extremists" or "terrorists" who have "hijacked" Islam, then perhaps it is time to consult the same Korans, fatwas and historical material that they do. The message of the Holy Warriors's imperative is not at all ambiguous—we're just not paying attention to it.



This.  A thousand times this.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  NO!!!! .....and they were never against Jews before Israel...... ]







Cartoon showing the Star of David as a grinding machine which grinds Gazans. Arabic title reads 'Gaza.' Al-Iqtisadiyya, May 16th, 2018, Saudi Arabia. (via the Anti-Defamation League)

There has been a sharp rise in anti-Semitic and anti-Israel political cartoons in Arabic newspapers following the transfer of the US embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, according to the Anti-Defamation League.

The ADL highlighted cartoons from Arabic-language publications in Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Iran.

(full article online)

Surge in anti-Semitic cartoons in Arab media after US embassy move


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  All Israel haters can now breathe a sigh of relief.  "They" will not be dragged to "defend" Israel anymore ]

Report: Iranian Ambassador in Jordan: We Have Reached Understandings with Regional Players to Prevent All-Out War


----------



## Hollie

For a look into the gaping maw of the Islamic Death Cult


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel for granting us Palestinians a Jew free Gaza.


Barrage of mortars strikes southern Israel, kindergarten yard hit


----------



## Hollie

In the twisted calculus of the islamic Death Cult, suicide / mass murder in the name of Islamism is "martyrdom". A driving force for these acts includes contempt for the infidel and idolatry of a 7th century arab warlord. 
*
Birthday in Paradise!*

Birthday in Paradise – suicide bomber’s preferred way to celebrate, says Fatah - PMW Bulletins


*Suicide bomber “preferred” 
celebrating her birthday in Paradise
- Fatah lauds murderer of 6 as “heroic female Martyr”*

*“Her desire to take revenge against the Jews” was stronger than her desire to blow out her birthday candles*

*“We all bow in admiration and appreciation before the soul of heroic Martyrdom-seeker Andalib Takatka”*

*Fatah, about another female suicide bomber who murdered 2:*
*“Ayyat Al-Akhras, the Palestinian self-sacrificing fighter and heroic martyr... sacrificed her soul... for the liberation of Palestine"*
by Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Hollie

There’s a reason why children shouldn’t be allowed to play with matches, or islamic terrorists with explosives.

*Gaza terror rocket hits Strip’s own power lines, leaves Palestinians in dark*


*Damage will take days to fix; minister delays repairs until it is safe for workers*

By JUDAH ARI GROSS29 May 2018, 11:32 pm
Gaza terror rocket hits Strip’s own power lines, leaves Palestinians in dark



*“Damage will take days to fix....”*

It will also take UNRWA welfare dollars which apparently is not an issue for Islamic terrorist welfare cheats. It’s always someone else’s responsibility to fix / pay for and someone else’s fault because Arab-Moslem retrogrades are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli MK solves Arab-Israeli conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel flags decorate the 2,000-year-old Tomb of Machpela complex in Hebron in anticipation of Yom Ha’atzmaut. The same Herodian masonry is used for the Western Wall in Jerusalem. Photo by Yishai Fleisher.

“I abhor an enclave, too, a gated community, a restricted country club, or a clutch of 800 zealots lodged in illusory safety behind a wall made from the bodies of teenage soldiers, gazing out in scorn and lordly alarm at the surrounding 200,000 residents of the city of Hebron,” he said.

So, here are a few points to consider in answering Chabon:


While today Hebron Jews number only 800, consider that together with our adjacent sister city Kiryat Arba we are a block of 10,000 Jews. Furthermore, we are a tourist destination for 700,000 visitors and pilgrims yearly, including 35,000 just on Shabbat Chayei Sarah. The Israeli government coalition has backed Jewish rights in Hebron and recently normalized purchase of Arab properties, given authorization to build 31 new apartments, and given the Jewish community of Hebron status as an independent community. Moreover, U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley has consistently stated that the U.S. government’s decision to leave UNESCO was a direct result of that organization’s effort to rebrand the Tomb of the Fathers and Mothers in Hebron as a Palestinian World Heritage Site. Michael, while you may try to marginalize us, the people of Israel and the U.S. government stand with Hebron!

(full article online)

To Michael Chabon, from biblical Hebron


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli MK solves Arab-Israeli conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Petition Demand Hamas be prosecuted for war crimes in the ICC


----------



## MJB12741

I've said it before & I'll say it again.  What Hamas has done & is still doing to the Palestinians is hard to forgive.  But let us not forgot who the people are that elected Hamas to lead them.  A classic case of Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I just feel like starting another thread called " The Jews (Israel) did it " after this one    ]

Why did Jews want to exact revenge on Salah? Well, five years ago Salah - forced by his team to travel to Israel for a friendly match - refused to shake hands with the Israelis.

The Jews, according to this article, never forgot this awful snub. And Sergio Ramos has a Star of David tattooed on his arm - which means he is Jewish, and probably a Marrano or an otherwise secret Jew since his family is publicly Catholic.






The article says that the Jews, who never forget a slight to their honor, waited for just the right time to injure Salah a couple of weeks ahead of the World Cup where he was to lead the Egyptian team.

There you have it. The Jews enlisted a Real Madrid superstar to hurt the Arab because he refused to shake hands with Israelis.

I have yet to see any ridicule over this theory in Egyptian media.

(Ramos had tattooed the Star of David in memory of a Jewish teammate of his who died suddenly.)

Egyptian media says injury to Muslim soccer star Mohammed Salah a Jewish revenge plot ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sarah Leah Whitson, the Executive Director, Middle East and North Africa Division of Human Rights Watch, yesterday retweeted a 2015 tweet from the BDS-supporting Jewish Voice for Peace.

Her retweet proves beyond any doubt that HRW is not only anti-Israel but has complete disregard for facts and fairness.





The graphic is a bunch of lies, as we've proven many times before.

Even worse, MSNBC apologized at the time of the incident and stated that the maps were "completely wrong."

Yet Sarah Leah Whitson is pretending that the apology never happened.

(full article online )

Human Rights Watch official @sarahleah1 retweets discredited "Map that Lies"  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

The long building in centre is the Post Office building, one of the most modern structures in Jerusalem, Israel, on Nov. 28, 1945. (AP Photo)
Ref #: PA.9933853
Date: 28/11/1945


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The terror attack that changed everything*


Hasani’s attraction to Israel began during his youth in Baghdad, but it wasn’t obvious of course. In elementary school, he says, he was mainly exposed to hate-filled anti-Zionist education, afflicted with anti-Semitism. 


“I grew up in a closed Muslim society and experienced the same brainwashing other children were subject to in school, that ‘Jews are the devil, God’s enemies, who conquered the Arab land.’ I learned the truth at the age of 13 after thorough research I conducted myself, following my conscience and going against the dark doctrine dominating the society around me.” 


What made you break through the ideology instilled in you by the educational system?

“The turning point arrived when I was in the sixth grade. I watched a report on Iraqi television about a suicide bombing committed by a 22-year-old female Palestinian terrorist on a bus filled with children. For the first time in my life, I saw Jews, and they were children just like me. I was shocked to discover that Jews are actually humans, who feel pain and cry. Beforehand, all I was familiar with was the visual image that was instilled in me of Jews as heartless wild animals. 

“I remember running to the top floor of my house and crying. My heart was crushed over the children on the bus and their heartbroken mothers. My mother explained to me that the Jews are humans just like us and that I should love them. She warned me, however, not to discuss the issue in school because we could be executed for it. Following this incident, I was motivated to start researching the Israeli-Arab conflict thoroughly.”

(full article online)

Iraqi Muslim: Israel is my second homeland, Israelis are my people


----------



## Sixties Fan

[And here is the opposite of the post above.......hatred of Jews, anytime, anywhere]

*Footage from New York*
Police officers are arresting a man in New York and a bystander has started filming. It isn’t clear what has led up to this. The viewer does not know the circumstances of the arrest. Yet we hear him scream threats and obscenities against Jews. This vile language is quite frightening to hear. As a result, anyone who heard it would understandably be shocked.

(vide video online)

This anti-Semitism in New York will shake you to your core


----------



## Sixties Fan

The event was attended by Minister of Communications Ayoub Kara, Sheikh Mawafak Tarif, the leader of the Druze community in Israel, Jerusalem Police District Commander Yoram Halevy, and the families of the fallen soldiers.

Minister Kara said during the ceremony that "when the Druze are strong, Jerusalem is strong, we have officers who sacrifice their preciousness for this country, we have no other country, and we will preserve united Jerusalem for generations to come, '.

"The Druze community is an inseparable part of the State of Israel," said Sheikh Tarif, head of the Druze community in Israel, who said that the blood of the heroes of the community had protected the city of Jerusalem. We thank today all the Druze fighters who maintain security and order. "

(full article online)

'Druze soldiers - Jerusalem's shield'


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> The event was attended by Minister of Communications Ayoub Kara, Sheikh Mawafak Tarif, the leader of the Druze community in Israel, Jerusalem Police District Commander Yoram Halevy, and the families of the fallen soldiers.
> 
> Minister Kara said during the ceremony that "when the Druze are strong, Jerusalem is strong, we have officers who sacrifice their preciousness for this country, we have no other country, and we will preserve united Jerusalem for generations to come, '.
> 
> "The Druze community is an inseparable part of the State of Israel," said Sheikh Tarif, head of the Druze community in Israel, who said that the blood of the heroes of the community had protected the city of Jerusalem. We thank today all the Druze fighters who maintain security and order. "
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 'Druze soldiers - Jerusalem's shield'



Let me just say - minister Kara is one of the greatest diplomats in Israel history, true friend of the Jewish people and a man of peace, real one.
The circles he does in the air to build bridges for normalization bear significant results, and usually what he does he does not for publicity but for real change, usually away from the cameras.
He turned worlds just to rescue one Jews from Iraq, and was the voice of reason when his Druze community were put in a sharp situation between allegiance to Israel and natural will to join the Syrian war when Druze were left under threat on the other side of the border.

I just wish the day comes, after Israel and Arab states in the Gulf openly declare about their relationship and walk together into new solid agreements - and someone will expose all his efforts and work in a book. I'd make him the Israeli man of the decade, his dedication and modesty are a true inspiration, not a lot of people see and understand the full scale of this man's work.


----------



## MJB12741

I learned on this board that Israel is stealing Palestinian land & that Palestinians were a peace loving people who treated the Jews well until 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This dynamic tale, the Zionist story of what a society can achieve if its citizens have purpose and are ready to live for the future as well as the present, is what stirs many of us to genuine love for (not just appreciation of) the Jewish state – more so than the defeat of enemies or the latest Israeli-built microchip or app.

And why shouldn’t it?  For this move turns our pro-Israel advocacy into meaningful work, creates bonds of true friendship between fellow Jews (including happy Israelis) and other Jewish and non-Jewish activists.  It dedicates us to fighting for the truth and enjoying the beauty of one of history’s most inspiring tales.  In short, it provides us many (although by no means all) of the things necessary to live a worthy, flourishing life.

In contrast, the demented behavior of our foes is a testament to where a life dedicated to destruction and ugliness leads.  And for those our opponents demand follow their lead (such as intersectional allies in minority communities, biased journalists and partisan scholars) the price of abandoning reason, ethics and professional standards to join the cause are sources of suffering.  For deep down, even the most corrupt journalist writing about “peaceful marchers” on the Gaza border know they are communicating a lie, just as academics committed to spreading ignorance and bigotry understand they have not just abandoned the quest for truth or beauty but are actively fighting against it.

This explains why Israel’s foes spend so much mental effort blocking out and shouting down reality they want to avoid.  For their lives are dedicated to things that are the opposite of what brings happiness, which is why they are so damned miserable.  In a way, the contrast between flourishing Israel and the basket cases that represent the rest of the Middle East is a macrocosm of what can be achieved at the societal level by embracing the quest for a worthy live vs. battling to live an unworthy one.

(full article online)

The Worthy Life – II (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Ropey

Following intense discussions between #Russia and #Israel, #Iran and #Hezbollah are preparing to pull out of southern #Syria bordering with Israel. #Jerusalem and #Moscow agreed to allow Israel to maintain its ability to act against Iran in Syria.






Bracing for an Israel-Iran Confrontation in Syria

Already underway...


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I am quite surprised by this, since Samsung is South Korean and South Korea is a friend of Israel, but maybe the problem are the people running Samsung  ]

Samsung says Israel is in Europe, "Palestine" in the Middle East ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The two attacked Israel at the opening of the conference, against the background of the security conflict and tension between Israel and Hamas in Gaza.

The Qatari chairman accused the "Zionist occupier" of "illegal actions against the Palestinians" and violating international law, and blamed Gaza residents' situation on Israel. The Indonesian parliamentarian called on the 80 countries and 500 members of various parliaments attending to "support the Palestinians against Israel's crimes," as he put it.

Israeli parliamentary delegation head MK Razvozov slammed the statements made by the two men, saying that for years Gaza vicinity residents have lived as hostages of a terrorist organization, an organization that does not stop firing rockets and bombs at Israeli communities, digging tunnels to kidnap soldiers and murder civilians, and creating new methods of terror.

"You're hypocrites. There's no such thing as good terror. Hamas is trying to murder citizens of Israel - and you, even here at the conference, are defending it. There are thousands of children, residents of the Gaza perimeter, who don't know any other reality. Reality without alarms and constant fear for their lives. The IDF doesn't carry out any military action without Hamas first attacking.

(full article online)

'Hamas is trying to murder us, you hypocrites'


----------



## Sixties Fan

MK: 6,000 Gaza Sick Treated by Israel, None by Egypt


----------



## Hollie

Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.

For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.

*Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*

Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza


_The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.
> 
> For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.
> 
> *Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*
> 
> Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza
> 
> 
> _The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._


Iran has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.
> 
> For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.
> 
> *Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*
> 
> Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza
> 
> 
> _The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas.
Click to expand...


Of course not, dear. Iranian money for Hamas would in no way come with expectations by the Iranian mullocrats for consideratiion of Iranian goals and objectives.

Lets see. Today is June 5th which means you were born yesterday, after falling off the turnip truck and landing on your head, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.
> 
> For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.
> 
> *Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*
> 
> Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza
> 
> 
> _The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, dear. Iranian money for Hamas would in no way come with expectations by the Iranian mullocrats for consideratiion of Iranian goals and objectives.
> 
> Lets see. Today is June 5th which means you were born yesterday, after falling off the turnip truck and landing on your head, right?
Click to expand...

So, what is Iran telling Hamas to do?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.
> 
> For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.
> 
> *Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*
> 
> Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza
> 
> 
> _The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, dear. Iranian money for Hamas would in no way come with expectations by the Iranian mullocrats for consideratiion of Iranian goals and objectives.
> 
> Lets see. Today is June 5th which means you were born yesterday, after falling off the turnip truck and landing on your head, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what is Iran telling Hamas to do?
Click to expand...


Why would you expect the iranian mullocrats to provide money to their Sunni enemies without an expectation of something in return?

Shirley, you have a youtube video?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Iran, at the core of their Shia _(90-95%)_ domain, has no love for either the Jewish People or the Sunni Arab Palestinians _(80-85%)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, what is Iran telling Hamas to do?


*(COMMENT)*

The Iranians _(Persian Shia)_ just want to keep fueling the fire; watching the stupid Sunni open themselves up to the destruction by the Israelis _(mostly Jewish)_, while telling the world how bad the Jewish are to defend themselves.  The Iranians don't care how wins; just as long as many as possible die on each side.

Iran doesn't care about the outcome for eight side of the conflict.  They just supply what they can to stoke the flames.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

*Drone war over the Gaza Strip: IDF uses unmanned aerial vehicles to shoot down burning kites sent over the border by Palestinians 
*
Palestinians torch Israeli farms using kites with flammable material | Daily Mail Online

"Palestinians are sending kites loaded with flammable materials across the border with Israel in an effort to torch farmland. 

The kites are loaded up with coal embers or burning rags suspended from a string and sent floating into Israeli territory where they have been igniting massive wildfires on farms.

The crude tactics have angered Israeli politicians, with Public Security Minister Gilad Erdan calling for the kite-flyers to be subjected to 'targeted assassinations'.

But Palestinian protesters have lauded the practice as 'simple but effective' having already burned thousands of acres of Israeli pastures."



Once again, Israel must make some difficult decisions regarding how they are going to respond to continued attacks. 

The suggestion for targeted assassinations may be the most effective way to control the islamic terrorist attacks. That, and diverting welfare payments to the PA and using that money for mitigating damages seem like policies that should already be in place. 

*


*


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, even some Arab writers are noticing and writing about the relationship between Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats. Their concern, of course, has less to do with the dead islamics than it does the growing Shiite iranian influence.
> 
> For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that frequently boils over into murderous rage causing one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe.
> 
> *Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza*
> 
> Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza
> 
> 
> _The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas.
Click to expand...








*"Iran* 

 _*has been supporting Hamas financially but I have seen nothing about Iran influencing Hamas."*_





sounds like the same thing to me...........

another one - get_atta_here....


----------



## Hollie

Aww, Death Cult graduation. 

It’s a time of real excitement for the Arab-Islamist Death Cult as little Muhammud and little Muhammud’ess make that transition to adult Death Cultist. I'm sure every Islamist Death Cult parent swells with pride as their little Death Cultist approaches adulthood. There's just so much to look forward to: their first Tire Burning Riot, learning how to make explosives, maybe an exciting life draped in an Islamist Shame Sack... and of course, stepping in front of a bullet which leaves a gaping chest wound in muhammud's (swish) name, of course

*
Terrorists wish students "good luck" on exams - on greeting cards from Fatah student movement - PMW Bulletins

Terrorists wish students "good luck" on exams
- on greeting cards from Fatah student movement*

aspx







Seizing an opportunity to glorify terrorists, Fatah's Student Movement Shabiba at Birzeit University put photos of terrorists on greetings it distributed wishing students good luck on their exams.

The cards featured pictures of the following heads of terror organizations:

*Founder of the Hamas terror organization Ahmed Yassin*
*Former PLO and PA Chairman and founder of Fatah Yasser Arafat *
*Secretary-General of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine Abu Ali Mustafa*
*Founder of the Islamic Jihad terror organization Fathi Shaqaqi*


----------



## MJB12741

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Iran, at the core of their Shia _(90-95%)_ domain, has no love for either the Jewish People or the Sunni Arab Palestinians _(80-85%)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is Iran telling Hamas to do?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Iranians _(Persian Shia)_ just want to keep fueling the fire; watching the stupid Sunni open themselves up to the destruction by the Israelis _(mostly Jewish)_, while telling the world how bad the Jewish are to defend themselves.  The Iranians don't care how wins; just as long as many as possible die on each side.
> 
> Iran doesn't care about the outcome for eight side of the conflict.  They just supply what they can to stoke the flames.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Correct.  And it's part of an attempt to piss off the USA & Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

90,000 PA Arabs enter Jerusalem for Ramadan prayers


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> 90,000 PA Arabs enter Jerusalem for Ramadan prayers



Any bets on how many of their own people the Palestinians will  kill this time?


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Urge International Football Body to Sanction Palestinians Over Threats to Israel and Messi


----------



## Hollie

I’m hoping that more nations will step up and decide that financing Islamic terrorism by way of showering Arabs-Moslems with infidel welfare dollars is absurd.

The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah. When we know with certainty that Islamic terrorism is financed by various islamist “charities” and when we know with certainty that various Islamic governments are complicit in the aiding and abetting of Islamic terrorists, we in the West must not be complicit in funding Islamic terrorism. 



Denmark Ends Funding for Terror-linked Palestinian Organizations

Denmark is halting support for Palestinian NGOs after Israel proved the organizations were misusing funds for terrorism and anti-Israel activities.

The Danish Foreign Ministry announced Friday the cessation of financial aid, along with a more stringent vetting process, for the transfer of funds to Palestinian organizations, after Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs provided information that European funds are going to Palestinian nongovernmental organizations (NGOs) that have ties to terrorist organizations and promote boycotts of Israel.

In an official statement, Danish Foreign Minister Anders Samuelsen wrote that he attaches great importance to ensuring Danish aid is used properly. It is for this reason that the Danish Ministry of Foreign Affairs began, in May, a comprehensive examination of the funds distributed to Palestinian NGOs.


----------



## Hollie

There’s some major bending and scraping before the Iranian Mullocrats being done by the Sunni Islamic terrorists In Gaza’istan.

Money for the gee-had used to wage war against a common enemy (the Jews), will occasionally allow the two antagonistic tribes of Islamism to call for a Hudna. But make no mistake, the 1,400 year long blood feud separating the Sunni/Salafi/Wahabbi vs. the minority Shia burns in the hearts and minds of these retrogrades today as it did after the death of Islam’s inventor.

The Iranian Mullocrats are no doubt delighted to fund a war between their most hated enemies.


"In Run-Up to International Qods Day, Gaza Militia Salutes Iran, Vows to Continue Jihad"


----------



## Sixties Fan

*
Support indigenous people*. The Jews are the indigenous people of Israel. While many others have lived there over the centuries, the Jews are the only people – as_a_ people – for whom it was ever their national kingdom, and the only people still around today who had their homeland there taken away from them by force.
*Stop Arab colonialism*. Historically, Arabs and Muslims were colonial invaders who occupied the land of Israel by force. The “Palestinians” are Arab colonialists who aim once again to occupy the land and wipe out the indigenous inhabitants, the Jewish people, from their own homeland.
*End the lie of Palestinian identit*y. There never was a Palestinian people. Palestine was the insulting name given to Judea by the Romans. The Arabs living there at the time of the Balfour Declaration identified themselves mainly as southern Syrians or else just as Arabs. Palestinian identity was invented solely to rewrite history and destroy the Jewish claim to the land of Israel. Anyone who supports the Palestinian cause is therefore an accessory to the destruction of Israel and the Jewish right of national self-determination.
*Denounce anti-Zionism as anti-Judaism*. The Jews are a nation. Many fail to realise that because they think Judaism is merely a religion. The essence of Judaism, however, is the religious obligations of the Jewish nation within the land of Israel which is sanctified to that purpose. Denying the Jewish nation its own land is therefore a direct assault on Judaism itself.
*No platform for racist ethnic cleansing*. The “Palestinians” repeatedly declare that not one Jew will be allowed to live in a state of Palestine. Around 20 per cent of Israel’s population consists of Israeli Arabs with full civil rights. Why can’t a future state of Palestine be 20 per cent Jewish? All who promote the Palestinian agenda, and all who say a Palestine state cannot happen while the Israeli “settlers” live in that territory, therefore endorse racist ethnic cleansing.

(full article online)

Reframing the Middle East narrative: my ten-point guide


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Palestinian Nurse Killed at Gaza Border Served as a ‘Human Shield’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today the Knesset (Israeli Parliament) Committee on Foreign Affairs and Security voted unanimously to deduct the amount that the PA pays to terrorist prisoners and terrorists' families from the tax money that Israel collects and transfers to the PA each month. The amount, according to the 2018 PA budget, is approximately 1.2 billion shekels per year (approx. $350 million). 

The legislation adds that the withheld money will be put into a special account which will be used to compensate victims of terror and their families, as well as to compensate Israelis for economic damage caused by Palestinian terror, and other uses.

(full article online)

Far-reaching PMW achievement in Israeli Parliament today - PMW Bulletins


----------



## MJB12741

Not exactly a case of Palestinians united to benefit the Palestinian people.

Hamas: PA intelligence officials operated Jihadi cell in attempt to kill Palestinian PM


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Truth*

“Palestine” was never a country. It is a geographical name given by the Romans after they defeated the Jews of Judea.
There was never a people called “palestinians”. Only during the brief British Mandate period were people who lived in that area called palestinians, including the Jews!
The land between the river and the sea has always been known as Judea, the homeland of the Jewish people.
*Our Hope*
We hope and pray that the British authorities wake up and end this facade of allowing supporters of genocide march the streets of London with a flag of violence calling for the destruction of Israel.

(full article online)

Thousands March the Streets of London Calling for Israel's Destruction on Al Quds Day


----------



## Hollie

Ultimately, Islamism is a brutish, intransigent ideology that promotes deep hatreds for the kuffar. I see every accommodation extended to Islamics viewed as weakness by westerners and an opportunity for lslamists to exploit that weakness.




A truly extraordinary act of courage.

He was surrounded by police but refused to budge from the middle of the road.

Wheelchair Bound Jewish Man w/MS Blocks Terrorist Rally in London





The flag of Hezbollah has again been openly marched through the streets of London this afternoon – but only after prominent lawyer Mark Lewis delayed the event by blocking the road in his wheelchair.


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> Not exactly a case of Palestinians united to benefit the Palestinian people.
> 
> Hamas: PA intelligence officials operated Jihadi cell in attempt to kill Palestinian PM



I suspect more islamo-shenanigans are in various stages of preparation in both the Hamas and Fatah islamic terrorist franchises. 

Abbas must realize that with his age and failing health, his dictatorship is viewed as susceptible. I don’t think it’s mere coincidence that the Shi’a Iranian mullocrats are devoting time, energy and money to gain influence with Hamas. The Mullah’s see an opportunity to expand their influence in Gaza as a way to bolster their mercenary army in Lebanon. 

It seems to me that Abbas must be aware that he needs to be prepared to execute some dictator displacement aimed at the rival mini-caliphate. That needs to happen before the Iranians can convince Hamas to end their Hudna and the unfinished business of that little dalliance that was the rather nasty civil war fought by Hamas and Fatah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Included in the statistical report was violence by the Taliban, who carried out more attacks than any other terror group during the Islamic holy month, as well as attacks by terrorists in Israel, Belgium, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Russia, Algeria, Kenya, Cameroon, Mali, Somalia, Mozambique, Niger, Nigeria, Iraq, Algeria, Syria, Libya, Yemen, India, Pakistan, Thailand and Burkina Faso.

(full article online)

Ramadan Scorecard: Muslim Terrorists Kill Hundreds During Holiest Month in Islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

"He added: “The fair (or righteous) ones among the Jews themselves admit that they enjoyed a secure life with Muslims and acknowledge (that) the Islamic state in Egypt and Andalusia (acted this way).”

He pointed out that Islam does not blame/admonish/punish contemporary Jews for the crimes of their forefathers....

He mentioned that the words “curse” and “humiliation” in the Quran were not meant for all the Jews, only those among the People of the Book who denied (the truth) of the Old Testament, the New Testament and the Quran."


See? As long as Jews are willing to live as second class citizens in a majority Muslim country, where they have to pay a poll tax and cannot build synagogues higher than mosques, they are fine. As long as they don't deny the truth of the Koran, they are fine.

Only the others who actually have some pride are the ones that should be cursed.

(full article online)

Al Azhar sheikh says Muslims shouldn't hate ALL Jews. What a relief. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Calls to stop the absurdity of Western welfare  payments to Islamic terrorists are useless unless and until we Western donors get serious about shutting of the welfare money spigot that drenches UNRWA. 

*Pay to slay’: Stop the absurdity!*

‘Pay to slay’: Stop the absurdity!

Under the 2018 budget, authorized by the government in Ramallah two months ago, 1.2 billion shekels ($340 million) will go to terrorists convicted by Israeli courts and their families.


----------



## Hollie

Now this makes sense.

*Far-reaching PMW achievement 
in Israeli Parliament today*

Far-reaching PMW achievement in Israeli Parliament today - PMW Bulletins

Today the Knesset (Israeli Parliament) Committee on Foreign Affairs and Security voted unanimously to deduct the amount that the PA pays to terrorist prisoners and terrorists' families from the tax money that Israel collects and transfers to the PA each month. The amount, according to the 2018 PA budget, is approximately 1.2 billion shekels per year (approx. $350 million). 

The legislation adds that the withheld money will be put into a special account which will be used to compensate victims of terror and their families, as well as to compensate Israelis for economic damage caused by Palestinian terror, and other uses.

Since the vote was supported by all the Knesset members present, both of the coalition and opposition, the legislation is expected to pass the second and third readings in the Knesset shortly and be enacted into law.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is What Appeasing Muslims Looks Like


----------



## Sixties Fan

Post-Modernism rejects the existence of an objective truth (“no one has the monopoly on truth”), thus emancipating mutually-exclusive narratives (“one man’s terrorist is another man’s freedom fighter”). In particular, post-Modernism attempts to deconstruct traditional narratives and social order, often in order subvert them. Although, according to post-Modernism, no narrative can be more valid than another, nevertheless, the void left by the deconstruction is often filled by the “victimhood” narrative or the original narrative’s semantic inversion.

In other words, once the former heroes are turned into villains, the former villains immediately become heroes by virtue of their victimhood status. In its most radical form, this kind of moral relativism amounts to intellectual dishonesty, which purposely turns all traditional values on its head. (Michael Walsh in his book “The Devil’s Pleasure Palace” refers to this phenomenon as the “Satanic” leftism.) One of the primary tools in achieving this end, is the terminological warfare.





In linguistics, there is a concept of the semantic field, i.e. a concept or an object referred to by a group of terms or expressions. Within the semantic field, there may be terms which have negative, neutral or favourable connotations, yet these words aren’t exactly synonymous, since various connotations link them with other semantic fields.

(full article online)

False Terminology and the Delegitimization of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKMW prompts Telegraph correction to false Amnesty claim on ‘settler-only roads’


----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear. Those poor, aggrieved islamic terrorists in the welfare fraud syndicate known as the PA are seeing an impending cut to their welfare fraud entitlement. With Israel's recent decision to deduct monies from welfare payments destined to Islamic terrorists, their families and other islamic terrorist enablers, the spokesbeards and spokesburqas for the Islamist terrorists are touring the social media circuit.
*

Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror

Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror - PMW Bulletins*

By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Will a more moderate Palestinian lead the Palestinian Authority after 82-year-old Mahmoud Abbas leaves office? When observing the continued outspoken glorification of terrorists by other PA leaders, including their support for financially rewarding terrorist murderers, it is clear that the potential successors to Abbas likewise will support terror.

For example, following the Israeli parliament committee vote this week to deduct the hundreds of millions of dollars a year the PA rewards terrorist prisoners and families from tax money Israel transfers to the PA, senior PLO official Hanan Ashrawi condemned Israel for "defining the resistance as a crime."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear. Those poor, aggrieved islamic terrorists in the welfare fraud syndicate known as the PA are seeing an impending cut to their welfare fraud entitlement. With Israel's recent decision to deduct monies from welfare payments destined to Islamic terrorists, their families and other islamic terrorist enablers, the spokesbeards and spokesburqas for the Islamist terrorists are touring the social media circuit.
> *
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror - PMW Bulletins*
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Will a more moderate Palestinian lead the Palestinian Authority after 82-year-old Mahmoud Abbas leaves office? When observing the continued outspoken glorification of terrorists by other PA leaders, including their support for financially rewarding terrorist murderers, it is clear that the potential successors to Abbas likewise will support terror.
> 
> For example, following the Israeli parliament committee vote this week to deduct the hundreds of millions of dollars a year the PA rewards terrorist prisoners and families from tax money Israel transfers to the PA, senior PLO official Hanan Ashrawi condemned Israel for "defining the resistance as a crime."


So much juvenile name calling. Must be an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In May, the _Jerusalem Post_ exclusively obtained an article by Argaman written in an intelligence journal in which he wrote that while the Shin Bet was using big data in powerful ways to fight terror, that “the world of big data and cyber confronts the intelligence community with more complex challenges than ever before.”

In December, Argaman told the Knesset’s Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee that the agency had thwarted over 400 terrorist attacks in 2017, including 13 suicide attacks and eight kidnappings, as well as 1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks.

He further noted at that time that in 2017, 54 attacks were successfully carried out, in comparison with 108 successful attacks in 2016.

(full article online)

Shin Bet chief reveals Israel has prevented 250 terror attacks in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bulgaria sympathetic to Israel wanting Jerusalem recognition — to a point


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear. Those poor, aggrieved islamic terrorists in the welfare fraud syndicate known as the PA are seeing an impending cut to their welfare fraud entitlement. With Israel's recent decision to deduct monies from welfare payments destined to Islamic terrorists, their families and other islamic terrorist enablers, the spokesbeards and spokesburqas for the Islamist terrorists are touring the social media circuit.
> *
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror - PMW Bulletins*
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Will a more moderate Palestinian lead the Palestinian Authority after 82-year-old Mahmoud Abbas leaves office? When observing the continued outspoken glorification of terrorists by other PA leaders, including their support for financially rewarding terrorist murderers, it is clear that the potential successors to Abbas likewise will support terror.
> 
> For example, following the Israeli parliament committee vote this week to deduct the hundreds of millions of dollars a year the PA rewards terrorist prisoners and families from tax money Israel transfers to the PA, senior PLO official Hanan Ashrawi condemned Israel for "defining the resistance as a crime."
> 
> 
> 
> So much juvenile name calling. Must be an Israeli propaganda site.
Click to expand...


You're still befuddled by a reality based worldview.,


----------



## Hollie

Gee-had denied. 


*IDF forces uncover explosive stash, nab Palestinian terror suspects*
 May 31, 2018

IDF forces uncover explosive stash, nab Palestinian terror suspects







IDF forces in action. (IDF/Screenshot)


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear. Those poor, aggrieved islamic terrorists in the welfare fraud syndicate known as the PA are seeing an impending cut to their welfare fraud entitlement. With Israel's recent decision to deduct monies from welfare payments destined to Islamic terrorists, their families and other islamic terrorist enablers, the spokesbeards and spokesburqas for the Islamist terrorists are touring the social media circuit.
> *
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror
> 
> Consensus among PA leaders to reward terror - PMW Bulletins*
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> Will a more moderate Palestinian lead the Palestinian Authority after 82-year-old Mahmoud Abbas leaves office? When observing the continued outspoken glorification of terrorists by other PA leaders, including their support for financially rewarding terrorist murderers, it is clear that the potential successors to Abbas likewise will support terror.
> 
> For example, following the Israeli parliament committee vote this week to deduct the hundreds of millions of dollars a year the PA rewards terrorist prisoners and families from tax money Israel transfers to the PA, senior PLO official Hanan Ashrawi condemned Israel for "defining the resistance as a crime."




*"Will a more moderate Palestinian lead the Palestinian Authority after 82-year-old Mahmoud Abbas leaves office...."*




 






*"...When observing the continued outspoken glorification of terrorists by other PA leaders, including their support for financially rewarding terrorist murderers, it is clear that the **potential successors to Abbas likewise will *

* support terror."*



for the sake of the palestinians, i hope not ....aren't they sick and tired of being led by terrorists and stand-in leaders who are in it soley for the suits, luncheons & photo ops?........hopefully, we'll get to see the 


 other new leaders' faces...


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Right Word: On A Name Change: Judea and Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Advocacy journalist Sarah Helm has a nasty habit of distorting facts, embellishment and employing hyperbole to support the Palestinian narrative in her stories.

Earlier this year we called her out for using a quote falsely attributed to David Ben Gurion in The Independent. Last year we took Helm to task for an opinion piece in The Guardian that was littered with bias and blatant falsehoods.

Other examples of Helm’s bias have been cataloged at UK Media Watch.

On May 13, The Independent published another piece by Helm: “Israel at 70: Why Gaza’s refugees and their descendants will never forget their violent expulsion.”

It included the following:

(full article online)

A Journalist's Wall of Lies | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Advocacy journalist Sarah Helm has a nasty habit of distorting facts, embellishment and employing hyperbole to support the Palestinian narrative in her stories.
> 
> Earlier this year we called her out for using a quote falsely attributed to David Ben Gurion in The Independent. Last year we took Helm to task for an opinion piece in The Guardian that was littered with bias and blatant falsehoods.
> 
> Other examples of Helm’s bias have been cataloged at UK Media Watch.
> 
> On May 13, The Independent published another piece by Helm: “Israel at 70: Why Gaza’s refugees and their descendants will never forget their violent expulsion.”
> 
> It included the following:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A Journalist's Wall of Lies | HonestReporting


Where is the bias?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advocacy journalist Sarah Helm has a nasty habit of distorting facts, embellishment and employing hyperbole to support the Palestinian narrative in her stories.
> 
> Earlier this year we called her out for using a quote falsely attributed to David Ben Gurion in The Independent. Last year we took Helm to task for an opinion piece in The Guardian that was littered with bias and blatant falsehoods.
> 
> Other examples of Helm’s bias have been cataloged at UK Media Watch.
> 
> On May 13, The Independent published another piece by Helm: “Israel at 70: Why Gaza’s refugees and their descendants will never forget their violent expulsion.”
> 
> It included the following:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A Journalist's Wall of Lies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the bias?
Click to expand...


In what you sweepingly didn't understand.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advocacy journalist Sarah Helm has a nasty habit of distorting facts, embellishment and employing hyperbole to support the Palestinian narrative in her stories.
> 
> Earlier this year we called her out for using a quote falsely attributed to David Ben Gurion in The Independent. Last year we took Helm to task for an opinion piece in The Guardian that was littered with bias and blatant falsehoods.
> 
> Other examples of Helm’s bias have been cataloged at UK Media Watch.
> 
> On May 13, The Independent published another piece by Helm: “Israel at 70: Why Gaza’s refugees and their descendants will never forget their violent expulsion.”
> 
> It included the following:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A Journalist's Wall of Lies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the bias?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what you sweepingly didn't understand.
Click to expand...

Everything seems to be accurate. What are you seeing that I am missing?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advocacy journalist Sarah Helm has a nasty habit of distorting facts, embellishment and employing hyperbole to support the Palestinian narrative in her stories.
> 
> Earlier this year we called her out for using a quote falsely attributed to David Ben Gurion in The Independent. Last year we took Helm to task for an opinion piece in The Guardian that was littered with bias and blatant falsehoods.
> 
> Other examples of Helm’s bias have been cataloged at UK Media Watch.
> 
> On May 13, The Independent published another piece by Helm: “Israel at 70: Why Gaza’s refugees and their descendants will never forget their violent expulsion.”
> 
> It included the following:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A Journalist's Wall of Lies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the bias?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what you sweepingly didn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seems to be accurate. What are you seeing that I am missing?
Click to expand...


A great deal, apparently.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prince William (and the Foreign Office) in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Assyrians, Jews and Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Using Ramadan as Cover, 1,000 Waqf Workers ‘Cleared’ Soil Rich with Evidence of Jewish Temple


----------



## Sixties Fan

The dirt was originally dug up in 1999, when the Waqf carried out large scale illegal construction on the Mount, to create a new mosque in the section of the Mount known as Solomon's Stables. At that time, 400 truckloads of archaeologically valuable dirt were evacuated and dumped into city landfills and the Kidron stream.

Eventually, the Israeli authorities intervened and the dirt that had not yet been dumped was saved. Since then, the Waqf has been planning to get rid of the mounds of dirt, which were hindering its plans for carrying out more construction and development on the east side of the Mount.

This Ramadan provided the opportunity the Waqf had been waiting for. With Jews banned from the Mount for the week that includes Eid al-Fitr – it could carry out its surreptitious plans without being noticed.

The Waqf also proceeded to erect a monument in memory of the Gazan paramedic, Razan al Najar, who was killed two weeks ago in the clashes along the Gaza border – at the location where the mounds of dirt previously stood.

(full article online)

Dirty trick | Waqf gets rid of priceless Temple era remains


----------



## Hollie

In case anyone missed it, there is some world class sucking up taking place in the Islamist mini-caliphate of Gaza’istan. The Sunni holy warriors are bending and scraping before their new masters; the Iranian Mullocrats. 

For anyone who may not be familiar with the internecine hatreds that exist in the islamist Middle East, the sunni and shia despise each other. They have waged a 1,400 year long blood feud that routinely boils over into murderous rage that causes one group or the other to slaughter adherents of the competing tribe. 



IN RUN-UP TO INTERNATIONAL QODS DAY, GAZA MILITIA SALUTES IRAN, VOWS TO CONTINUE JIHAD
June 06, 2018



"In Run-Up to International Qods Day, Gaza Militia Salutes Iran, Vows to Continue Jihad"


----------



## Hollie

In that hateful, medieval place called “the Islamist psyche”, the sucking up by the Sunni tribe in Gaza’istan to the Shiite tribe in Iran is leading to some ugly accusations and in-fighting among the Arabs-Moslems. Writers in the Arab-Moslem controlled Middle East are feeling even more threatened by the encroaching influence of the Shiite heretics.  

So the latest edict from Arabs-Moslems is that Hamas must shuffle off. What we’re seeing is representative of the required allegiences of _especially_ retrograde devotees of an _especially_ retrograde and inflexible  politico-religious ideology that is really just the socio-political program of a hostile, gun-touting movement that seeks dominion over the entire globe deeming itself to have been sanctioned by Muhammud (swish).





June 4, 2018

Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza

*Arab Writers: Hamas Is Responsible For Return March Fatalities, Is Trading In Palestinian Blood To Serve Iran's Interests; It Must Relinquish Power In Gaza.*

_The death of over 100 Palestinians in the Hamas-organized Return March protests, in which thousands of Gazans marched on the Israeli border with the aim of crossing it,[1] evoked many expressions of support for the Palestinians and condemnation of Israel – but at the same time also triggered a wave of criticism against Hamas. The criticism reached its height following the events of May 14, 2018, the day of the opening of the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, which saw mass protests on the Gaza border in which over 60 Palestinians were killed._


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]


INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?


----------



## Hollie

I don’t really understand the reluctance on the part of Israel and the IDF to take a firmer hand with the Arab-Moslem terrorists. I’d have thought that the various attacks from Gaza could have been addressed more forcefully thus making the attacks less likely by Islamics terrorists with the anticipation of an immediate and emphatic retaliation.


Israel targets Palestinians launching 'fire balloons' from Gaza

Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - The Israeli army on Saturday wounded two Palestinians in the Gaza Strip attempting to launch incendiary balloons across the border into Israel, officials said.

An Israeli military spokeswoman said an "aerial device" had fired at a group near the Gaza border that was launching "fire balloons" carrying flammable material into Israel.

Palestinian security sources said a drone had fired on people east of the al-Bureij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.


And then there’s this:

At least 130 Palestinians have been killed by Israeli gunfire in the same time span.

No Israelis have been killed.


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> I don’t really understand the reluctance on the part of Israel and the IDF to take a firmer hand with the Arab-Moslem terrorists. I’d have thought that the various attacks from Gaza could have been addressed more forcefully thus making the attacks less likely by Islamics terrorists with the anticipation of an immediate and emphatic retaliation.
> 
> 
> Israel targets Palestinians launching 'fire balloons' from Gaza
> 
> Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - The Israeli army on Saturday wounded two Palestinians in the Gaza Strip attempting to launch incendiary balloons across the border into Israel, officials said.
> 
> An Israeli military spokeswoman said an "aerial device" had fired at a group near the Gaza border that was launching "fire balloons" carrying flammable material into Israel.
> 
> Palestinian security sources said a drone had fired on people east of the al-Bureij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> And then there’s this:
> 
> At least 130 Palestinians have been killed by Israeli gunfire in the same time span.
> 
> No Israelis have been killed.






 _*"I don’t really understand the reluctance on the part of Israel and the IDF to take a firmer hand with the Arab-Moslem terrorists."*_




 _*" At least 130 Palestinians have been killed by Israeli gunfire in the same time span."*_

_"No Israelis have been killed"_


they instigate...and this is what they want: _*"130 Palestinians ... killed by Israeli gunfire"*_

i know what you mean - the reluctance.  it's best not to.......carpet bomb them at this time.

the terrorists hide amongst their women folk and children.....shows who's better _a.f.a.i.c._


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel wishes Arab teams luck in World Cup. Arab reaction mixed. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?


This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
Click to expand...

What you are not going to like is that the IDF is choosing to be SOLDIERS and attack those terrorist leaders and others who are harming Israel and just kill them.

Laugh clown, laugh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defending Israel's Right to Exist -- ad nauseum | Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Summer camp for terrorists: 'End the disgrace'


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
Click to expand...


This article is funny. Ya' allah you should read it.

Scores of Palestinians have been shot in their legs, and some face amputation


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
Click to expand...










*Happy *

 *Fathers* 

 *Day*
_it's your day!_



take a load off.....




treat yourself.....

​






​



​
have a cold one....


​





*order out !!*


most of all, make the most of it and Have Fun....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article is funny. Ya' allah you should read it.
> 
> Scores of Palestinians have been shot in their legs, and some face amputation
Click to expand...

Zionist version of humor.

Sick fuckers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are not going to like is that the IDF is choosing to be SOLDIERS and attack those terrorist leaders and others who are harming Israel and just kill them.
> 
> Laugh clown, laugh.
Click to expand...

The lack of intelligence is what is funny.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article is funny. Ya' allah you should read it.
> 
> Scores of Palestinians have been shot in their legs, and some face amputation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionist version of humor.
> 
> Sick fuckers.
Click to expand...


The angry Islamist thing is cute but what’s all fuss? Hamas is paying you loons.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are not going to like is that the IDF is choosing to be SOLDIERS and attack those terrorist leaders and others who are harming Israel and just kill them.
> 
> Laugh clown, laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lack of intelligence is what is funny.
Click to expand...


You’re really at a disadvantage without a YouTube video to cut and paste.


----------



## Hollie

*This is tantamount to a

 Crime against humanity Koranity


They "sold their souls to the Devil" 

They “sold their souls to the Devil” – Fatah on Indonesians at conference with Israelis in Jerusalem - PMW Bulletins*

*- Fatah about Indonesian religious scholars *
*participating with Israelis in AJC conference in "occupied Jerusalem"*

*
Fatah: The participation of an Indonesian delegation of religious scholars in a conference of the American Jewish Committee in "occupied Jerusalem" is "a crime against Jerusalem, against the Palestinian people, and against Muslims throughout the world, and constitutes support for the criminal Israeli occupier against our fighting and resolute people"
*By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

When an Indonesian delegation of religious scholars came to participate in a conference of the American Jewish Committee (AJC) in Jerusalem earlier this month, Abbas' Fatah Movement called it "a crime against the city, the members of our people, and Muslims throughout the world":

"The Fatah Movement said that the participation of a delegation of Indonesian religious scholars in the Jewish-American Relations Conference (i.e., the American Jewish Committee Global Forum) that will be held in occupied Jerusalem is a crime against Jerusalem, against the Palestinian people, and against Muslims throughout the world, and constitutes support for the criminal Israeli occupier against our fighting and resolute people."
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 12, 2018]

A spokesman of Fatah said the participants had "sold their soul to the Devil":


----------



## Sixties Fan

Round-up of antisemitism that MEMRI found recently ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> I don’t really understand the reluctance on the part of Israel and the IDF to take a firmer hand with the Arab-Moslem terrorists. I’d have thought that the various attacks from Gaza could have been addressed more forcefully thus making the attacks less likely by Islamics terrorists with the anticipation of an immediate and emphatic retaliation.
> 
> 
> Israel targets Palestinians launching 'fire balloons' from Gaza
> 
> Gaza City (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) - The Israeli army on Saturday wounded two Palestinians in the Gaza Strip attempting to launch incendiary balloons across the border into Israel, officials said.
> 
> An Israeli military spokeswoman said an "aerial device" had fired at a group near the Gaza border that was launching "fire balloons" carrying flammable material into Israel.
> 
> Palestinian security sources said a drone had fired on people east of the al-Bureij refugee camp in the central Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> And then there’s this:
> 
> At least 130 Palestinians have been killed by Israeli gunfire in the same time span.
> 
> No Israelis have been killed.



I find it incredible that it is actually the Pali supporters who bring up the fact that so many more Palestinians wind up dead than Israeli's every time the Pali's attack & kill any Israeli's.  Hey guys, don't want dead Palestinians?  Don't kill any Israeli's.  Get it yet?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Calling on King David, or Judah Maccabee ]
> 
> 
> INTO THE FRAY: The IDF & Gaza: Soldiers or sociologists?
> 
> 
> 
> This article is really funny. Y'all should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article is funny. Ya' allah you should read it.
> 
> Scores of Palestinians have been shot in their legs, and some face amputation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionist version of humor.
> 
> Sick fuckers.
Click to expand...










 you had a nice Father's Day, _didn't you_ ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Peace Now' And Racist Demographics | Israel Diaries


----------



## Hollie

I think it's Impossible to overstate how fiercely angry and belligerent the politico-religious ideology of Islamism really is. The ideology appears incapable of any sort of revision or reform, and this is its single greatest impediment to compatibility with the relevant first world.



PMW Bulletins
Murder an Israeli and become famous
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
June 19, 2018 
Murder an Israeli and become famous - PMW Bulletins






By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Murder an Israeli and become famous - that is the repeated message from the Palestinian Authority to Palestinians. 

The PA has reiterated this again by naming a plaza in the Palestinian town of Tulkarem after Israeli Arab terrorist prisoner Maher Younes who, together with his cousin, Karim Younes, kidnapped and murdered Israeli soldier Avraham Bromberg in 1980. Both murderers were sentenced to life imprisonment, which was commuted by former Israeli president Shimon Peres to 40 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Normalization" is what real peace looks like - and therefore anathema to "pro-Palestinian, pro-peace" groups ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "Normalization" is what real peace looks like - and therefore anathema to "pro-Palestinian, pro-peace" groups ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "Normalization" is what real peace looks like - and therefore anathema to "pro-Palestinian, pro-peace" groups ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*Israeli Apartheid Week Sydney 2012 - Samah Sabawi 'Normalize This!'*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Well infidels, It was quite the spectacle. The gathering of Islamic fascists, aka, neo-Nazi movement in London’istan included all the experted islamo-slogans regarding “Jew killing” and “Israel-destroying” 


London Quds Day Rally: We Will Wipe Israel off the Map, Kick Zionists Out; Jews Put Bacteria in Water to Drive Palestinians Away

During the 2018 Quds Day rally in London, Sheikh Mohammad Saeed Bahmanpour of the Islamic Centre of England sent a message “to the Jewish people of Palestine”: “You can be sure that the resistance will come, free Palestine, and wipe Israel off the map.” Sheikh Bahmanpour added that this would not be done through genocide. “Your days are numbered,” he added. “Either you go by yourselves, or we will drive you away. We will kick you out of Palestine, and that is a promise.” Activist Sandra Watfa sp...

"London Quds Day Rally: We Will Wipe Israel off the Map, Kick Zionists Out; Jews Put Bacteria in Water to Drive Palestinians Away"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel scraps Temple Mount police station


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Muslim who is tired of the double standard against Israel


----------



## Hollie

Oh dear. It appears that the two, competing franchises of Islamic terrorist syndicates exploiting the UNRWA welfare fraud are not happy with each other. 

It’s a bracing look at the hateful Arab-Moslem throwbacks who spend the entirety of their lives hating. They hate themselves, they hate each other and they will quickly find a reason to start whacking members of the competing tribe for, well, no particular reason other than _they can_. 

Ramallah Protests: PA Sanctions against Hamas-Ruled Gaza Are a Crime; PA and Abbas Responsible for the Slow Death of Gaza

Mass demonstrations broke out on June 10 in Ramallah, in protest against the Palestinian Authority's handling of the situation in Gaza. Protesters demanded that the Palestinian Authority stop withholding salaries from employees in Gaza. The sanctions against Gaza are "a crime," said activist Omar Assaf. Another activist called to lift the sanctions off Gaza: "The PA and Mahmoud Abbas are responsible for the slow death in Gaza." The footage from the demonstrations aired on Al-Quds TV (Lebanon).


"Ramallah Protests: PA Sanctions against Hamas-Ruled Gaza Are a Crime; PA and Abbas Responsible for the Slow Death of Gaza"


----------



## Hollie

At the risk of committing the crime of “hurting islamics’ feelings“, we cannot lay the responsibility for Islamic terrorism anywhere except on the vile people who destroy the lives of children in the name of their 7th century man-god.
*


Read like a Murderer

Read like a Murderer - PA honors murderer of 3 as role model to encourage reading - PMW Bulletins*

*PA uses murderer of 3
 as role model to encourage reading*

*PA Minister of Culture and father of murderer together at cultural event
j*
*Minister: “Among those who initiated this [reading] chain [in 2014] were Martyrs and prisoners (i.e., murderer of 3). Therefore, and out of loyalty to their memory and the Palestinian national struggle, and out of our absolute belief that culture is resistance, we in the Ministry of Culture have decided... to declare March 16 each year National Reading Day in all the homeland’s districts”*

*Murderer’s father: “If he [Baha] was here... he would say that Palestine is reading, and when Palestine reads, victory is certainly near. This is Baha’s message and the message of the Martyrs”*

by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

On Oct. 13, 2015, Palestinian terrorists Baha Alyan and Bilal Ghanem boarded a bus in Jerusalem and attacked passengers with a gun and a knife, murdering 3 people. Alyan was shot and killed by an Israeli security guard while Ghanem was wounded and later imprisoned.


----------



## Hollie

Not at all surprised. 


Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie

*Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie*
Hamas paid the family of baby $2,200 to say she died in clashes with Israeli forces, Gaza infiltrator's testimony reveals.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Hollie, et al,

Agreed, not a surprise at all.



Hollie said:


> Not at all surprised.
> Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie
> *Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie*
> Hamas paid the family of baby $2,200 to say she died in clashes with Israeli forces, Gaza infiltrator's testimony reveals.


*(COMMENT)*

The Hamas government of 2012 was the second Palestinian Hamas-dominated government, ruling over the Gaza Strip, since the split of the Palestinian National Authority in 2007. It was announced in early September 2012.  (Quote from Wikipedia)

*Look who's attacking Hamas for media martyrdom - wnd.com**
www.wnd.com*/2018/04/look-whos-attacking-*hamas*-*for-media*-martyrdom
Apr 08, 2018 · WASHINGTON – The senior adviser to the president of the Palestinian Authority says *Hamas*’ Gaza border protest is all about *media* martyrdom – sending civilians to die for *propaganda purposes*. Mahmoud Al-Habbash, the senior adviser to Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas, is accusing ...​
We discussed HAMAS provoked or staged confrontational or emotional theme events for the purposes of manipulating the media.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Lying Hamas-hole in the Hotseat


----------



## Sixties Fan

How did BBC News report the latest Gaza missile attacks?


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Hollie, et al,
> 
> Agreed, not a surprise at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all surprised.
> Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie
> *Hamas paid family of 8-month-old baby to lie*
> Hamas paid the family of baby $2,200 to say she died in clashes with Israeli forces, Gaza infiltrator's testimony reveals.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hamas government of 2012 was the second Palestinian Hamas-dominated government, ruling over the Gaza Strip, since the split of the Palestinian National Authority in 2007. It was announced in early September 2012.  (Quote from Wikipedia)
> 
> *Look who's attacking Hamas for media martyrdom - wnd.com*
> *www.wnd.com*/2018/04/look-whos-attacking-*hamas*-*for-media*-martyrdom
> Apr 08, 2018 · WASHINGTON – The senior adviser to the president of the Palestinian Authority says *Hamas*’ Gaza border protest is all about *media* martyrdom – sending civilians to die for *propaganda purposes*. Mahmoud Al-Habbash, the senior adviser to Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas, is accusing ...​
> We discussed HAMAS provoked or staged confrontational or emotional theme events for the purposes of manipulating the media.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I agree completely, Rocco. 

It is really kind of sad that the “Palestinians” have been subject to manipulation from corrupt leaders of their choosing, such as Yassir Arafat, Hamas terrorists and others who will offer endless excuses for incompetence and corruption. These are the leaders who have gathered fabulous wealth for themselves and their criminal syndicates at the expense of any meaningful attempt to resolve or negotiate a peace. I accept that the Islamic terrorist franchises operating in "Pal'istan" are strengthened by the ideology that gives priority to particular, even single issues such as placing blame on an external enemy to excuse the ills that define a failed society. It is not necessary for each individual within the politico-religious ideology of Islam to embrace every detail of the ideology. But it is necessary for each individual within any movement not to stand in diametrical opposition to its core principles. I suspect that's why Hamas was able to find a willing audience for their attempted scam and why there is no negative reaction from Arab-Moslem Pal'istanians. It’s an abandonment of any ethical standard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

May saw the highest number of terrorist attacks in 2.5 years against Israelis, following an increase of almost 40 percent from the 223 incidents recorded in April.

Of the 365 attacks recorded in May, 271 involved firebombs, the Israel Security Agency (Shabak) said in its monthly report, published this week. The increase occurred in Jerusalem, Judea, and Samaria, as well as along Israel’s border with Gaza.

(full article online)

Terrorist attacks on Israelis reach 2.5-year high


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's a photo of Jewish refugees in an Israeli absorption camp in 1950. About 80% of the residents of these camps were Jews who were forced to flee from Arab countries.

Wednesday was World Refugee Day. The viciously anti-Israel Congress of South African Trade Unions, posted on Twitter the photo of the Jews who are no longer refugees to illustrate the fate of Arabs who the world still calls refugees - still using them as pawns for political purposes:





Dozens of people pointed out to COSATU that the photo was not of Palestinian Arabs. They didn't care, because to the people who hate Israel, the truth is not important  - the propaganda is.


----------



## Hollie

There were unconfirmed reports that indicated just before the blast someone was heard yelling_ "don't cross the blue wire with the red wire you dumb shi...."_

Although, I could be wrong about that. 


*Palestinian terrorist blows himself up preparing explosives*

Palestinian terrorist blows himself up preparing explosives


_By: World Israel News Staff_

A bomb that was in the process of being prepared in an apartment at the Shu’afat refugee camp in Jerusalem exploded prematurely late Wednesday night, causing a massive explosion.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can you tell the nature of the "harassment" from the article?

Yes, Jews had the audacity to sit near Muslim women!

The article doesn't claim that the Jews spoke to them, or chanted towards them, or threatened them, or screamed at them, or touched them. Only that they sat - provocatively.

They even have video of the "harassment" - and the Jews are just sitting there. (At one point I see one gesture in a reaction, but in no way can I see anything that can remotely be called "harassment.")

(full article online)

"Jewish fanatics harass Muslim women at Al Aqsa" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The Palestinians are screwed,” he started off. “They have tried suicide vests, car bombs, stabbings, tunnels, rockets, etc. Nothing has worked. They have been opposed by Israeli might at every turn. What do they do now?” he asked.

While standing on the top of a yeshiva in Sderot a few days before I left, I looked out at the Gaza border. This time there were several large plumes of smoke. “Now Hamas is reduced to flying flaming kites to burn Israeli grassland. They are defeated,” my friend said.

Israel will survive this phase of the conflict as well and come out even stronger. In fact, her people will continue to thrive. With President Trump in the White House, the U.S. is once again unambiguously on her side — as it should be.

Take it from one who has just been there: For all the media hand-wringing and pro-Palestinian forces at the U.N. and in Europe, Israel is stronger than ever.





(full article online)

Israel thrives with border wall, strong defense


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/06/...nd-sales-reveals-discrimination-against-jews/


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/06/...nd-sales-reveals-discrimination-against-jews/



That's interesting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Protest UK Calling Jerusalem ‘Occupied Palestinian Territories’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahead of Prince William visit, a look at British royals’ enduring Mideast ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

The anti-Israel activists  in 1957 were just as stupid as today ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 22-Jun-18: At a sacred and ancient site, the bombs and attackers keep coming


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews from Iran cheering Iranian World Cup team ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

'How dreams of peace led to Israel's biggest mistake'


----------



## Hollie

Classic case of _Arab-Moslem Mentality_™️


Hatikvah

Anger over the U.S. decision to leave the UN Human Rights Council due to its ‘unparalleled bias & hypocrisy’ brings Palestinian ‘temper tantrum’: 45 rockets, mortars were fired towards southern Israel.
- Iron Dome intercepts 7 threatening rockets.
- 3 slip through, exploding in Israeli communities.
- At least 3 fall short, exploding in Gaza.
- Majority explode in open areas.
- No reports of injuries in Israel


----------



## Hollie

Those angry throwbacks in the competing mini-caliphates called Gaza’istan and Abbas’istan are still at each other’s throats. I’d suggest that they not carefully consider their options and instead, let weapons, ammo and volume of fire resolve their differences as they have done in the past. 

Pay-per-view anyone?


Campaign In West Bank Against Palestinian Authority's Sanctions On Gaza

A campaign launched in the West Bank several weeks ago calls for lifting the sanctions that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has imposed on the Gaza Strip, which include the withholding of salaries from PA civil servants in Gaza and cutting the PA's payments to Israel for the electricity supplied to Gaza. The decision to impose the sanctions was taken by Palestinian President Mahmoud 'Abbas over a year ago, in April 2017, in response to Hamas's establishment of the Administrative Committee to manage Gaza's affairs on the grounds that the PA was not meeting its obligations in this respect.[1]


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> Those angry throwbacks in the competing mini-caliphates called Gaza’istan and Abbas’istan are still at each other’s throats. I’d suggest that they not carefully consider their options and instead, let weapons, ammo and volume of fire resolve their differences as they have done in the past.
> 
> Pay-per-view anyone?
> 
> 
> Campaign In West Bank Against Palestinian Authority's Sanctions On Gaza
> 
> A campaign launched in the West Bank several weeks ago calls for lifting the sanctions that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has imposed on the Gaza Strip, which include the withholding of salaries from PA civil servants in Gaza and cutting the PA's payments to Israel for the electricity supplied to Gaza. The decision to impose the sanctions was taken by Palestinian President Mahmoud 'Abbas over a year ago, in April 2017, in response to Hamas's establishment of the Administrative Committee to manage Gaza's affairs on the grounds that the PA was not meeting its obligations in this respect.[1]





*"The decision to impose the sanctions* 

 *was taken by Palestinian President Mahmoud 'Abbas over a year ago, in April 2017, in response to Hamas's establishment of the Administrative Committee to manage Gaza's affairs on the grounds that the PA was not meeting its obligations in this respect."*


Hamass’ *“administrative committee to manage Gazas' affairs”*









Was it the same committee that voted [yay] to fly bomb kites over Israel hoping to burn it to the ground?






 *“Committees.”*  - they’re terrorists. 

 As a governmental body, the only body they are comfortable in - is the body of a terrorist. 








_*“‘administrative committee.” *_  ...Who takes 

 terrorist committees seriously ?


----------



## Billo_Really

I like how you start a thread about things anti-Israel posters won't read or discuss, then as soon as I read and start discussing them, you start screaming "off-topic" bullshit.

At least you keep proving Israelis are major fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I like how you start a thread about things anti-Israel posters won't read or discuss, then as soon as I read and start discussing them, you start screaming "off-topic" bullshit.
> 
> At least you keep proving Israelis are major fucking hypocrites.


Billo, returning to the threads to bellyache on how he is persecuted and mistreated........  It is "RACISM", I swear......


----------



## member

Billo_Really said:


> I like how you start a thread about things anti-Israel posters won't read or discuss, then as soon as I read and start discussing them, you start screaming "off-topic" bullshit.
> 
> At least you keep proving Israelis are major fucking hypocrites.



It's the same thing when people "discuss" or bring up the terrorist 

 issue w/you....

I find it [the terrorist government of "palestine"] to be an obstacle towards peace.

they want peace?  what's w/the bomb kites ?  can't wait for your next "israel doesn't want peace" schpeel.

so...what about the terrorists [hamass] ? why are you on their side again ?




 [URL='http://s242.photobucket.com/user/truckthis/media/emoticons/thlaughtv.gif.html']
	
[/URL]





there is no...'standing behind terrorists' -  it's looks bad.  terrorists are evil.




 what a rotten crew....tishmore, humanitty, steve 

...and you & your _other pals_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Assad troops take over Golan UN post in demilitarized area


----------



## Sixties Fan

EXCLUSIVE: US freezes Palestinian aid budget


----------



## Hollie

I’m not at all surprised by the findings of a new Pew Poll that shines a glaring light of inquiry on what is going on in the islamist hood.

It’s as bad as you might have expected. In summary form:

*Most Muslims Prefer to Live Under Sharia *

*A Large Minority of Muslims Support Forced Veiling & Honor Killing*

*Many Muslims Reject Basic Universal Rights and Freedoms*

*Over 100 Million Muslims Can Justify Using Violence in Defense of Islam  *



Well, I'm sure we're all feeling a bit ill at this point—unless you're into this sort of bizarro Dark Ages religiously inspired hatred and love of death—so let's bring it on home in summary form:


There are other important conclusions regarding the survey population which have major implications for immigration.  These are discussed in the full, project report. :


Devout Muslims are more likely to reject the legitimacy of Western laws and government.
Converting non-Muslims and promoting sharia are religious imperatives for many Muslims.
Intolerance of non-Muslims is widespread and continues to be taught.
A significant minority of Muslims are conflicted about modern society          
A pre-scientific worldview continues to inhibit Islamic historical and scientific inquiry

In other words, forget about any sort of objective and honest accounting by the islamist world as to how it is possible for that politico-religious ideology to have dragged an entire region of the planet into the dark, violent, backward, and oppressive place it is, enjoying membership in any number of prominent world bodies (including the UN Human Rights Commission), receiving copious amounts of world aid, and having had several decades to get over the excuse of “_The Tiny Majority of Violent Islamic Extremists Who Don’t Represent the Real Islam Because Islam Is The Religion of Peace_” as its reason for refusing to join the modern world. Plus, we now learn that Arabs are very, really progress averse. Now, _that_ one I didn't see coming.


EYUP, kuffar,  the rampant abuse of human rights, antisemitism, religious intolerance, violent Islamic terror, economic stagnation, illiteracy, gender apartheid, and corrupt totalitarian regimes which are routine in the Arab world are all caused by, well, Islam and not the Great Satan and Israel.

*A New Global Metric of Muslim Beliefs and Practices*

Key insights from a revealing new report.

A New Global Metric of Muslim Beliefs and Practices


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Hollie,  et al,

I agree with Hollie that it is amazing that the how many of those Arab Palestinians in the West _(especially in the US)_ argue on an around o'clock basis continuously their concern that the Arab Palestinians are being deprived of this "right or that "right" BUT reject the universal rights and freedoms.  This is the "rights" that they harp are inalienable and injerent.  I have often wondered, what they would act like, dress like, sound like in a culture dominated by Sharia Law.  




 ​--------------------------------------------------------
*Notes:*
* Numbers refer to articles of the United Nations, Universal Declaration of Human Rights (1948) 
54 Download text at Universal Declaration of Human Rights. Also see, “Islamic Law vs. Human Rights, ” International Humanist and Ethical Union (March 10, 2008) Islamic Law vs Human Rights | IHEU



EXCERPT:  Hollie said:


> Many Muslims Reject Basic Universal Rights and Freedoms
> Over 100 Million Muslims Can Justify Using Violence in Defense of Islam


*(COMMENT)*

A vast majority of Muslims in the West, and in the territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip demonstrate simply because they have trouble making anything they do amount to anything valuable.

Afterall. the entire cost to the people would only amount to a  few million dollars.  One has to ask if these Arab Palestinians are really working towards prosperity and peace?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Hollie,  et al,
> 
> I agree with Hollie that it is amazing that the how many of those Arab Palestinians in the West _(especially in the US)_ argue on an around o'clock basis continuously their concern that the Arab Palestinians are being deprived of this "right or that "right" BUT reject the universal rights and freedoms.  This is the "rights" that they harp are inalienable and injerent.  I have often wondered, what they would act like, dress like, sound like in a culture dominated by Sharia Law.
> 
> View attachment 200839​--------------------------------------------------------
> *Notes:*
> * Numbers refer to articles of the United Nations, Universal Declaration of Human Rights (1948)
> 54 Download text at Universal Declaration of Human Rights. Also see, “Islamic Law vs. Human Rights, ” International Humanist and Ethical Union (March 10, 2008) Islamic Law vs Human Rights | IHEU
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Muslims Reject Basic Universal Rights and Freedoms
> Over 100 Million Muslims Can Justify Using Violence in Defense of Islam
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A vast majority of Muslims in the West, and in the territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip demonstrate simply because they have trouble making anything they do amount to anything valuable.
> 
> Afterall. the entire cost to the people would only amount to a  few million dollars.  One has to ask if these Arab Palestinians are really working towards prosperity and peace?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Hey, Rocco. I read your earlier question:

“I have often wondered, what they would act like, dress like, sound like in a culture dominated by Sharia Law.”

I think the answer is that the “Palestinians” would act like, dress like, sound like their pious brethren in the KSA, Pakistan and elsewhere across the Islamic Middle East. Within the list of survey questions in your post, all the horrors listed are applied in the KSA, for example. Although, I would add a caveat to Q5 as non-moslems long ago became an endangered, then extinct species in the KSA. Even sorcery is still a “crime” in the KSA and can get your neck on the business end of a sword.

Saudi Arabia's War on Witchcraft 


Just imagine what life would be like if the United States was governed by the book of Leviticus.

Pious moslems (according to the Pew poll), are crystal clear on what Islam's mission and goals are. Why aren't we? Are we so complacent in the assumption that everyone _must_ respect the rule of law, equality, plurality, and other benefits of liberal democracy, that we are unable to conceive of entire cultures holding such concepts in utter contempt? Because the teachings of the koran, the sunnah, and shari'ah law are absolutely hostile to our way of life, and gee-had is the primary tool employed by Islam to handle such a clash. It always has been that way since Muhammad came up with this madman's vision of a religion fourteen centuries ago: in Iran, Syria, Israel, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Cyprus, Constantinople, Spain, Bosnia, the Caucasus, India, and anywhere else Islam's expansion met with resistance from the native population, the gee-had mowed them down, enslaved their women and children, and subdued their lands in the name of muhammud.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Billo, returning to the threads to bellyache on how he is persecuted and mistreated........  It is "RACISM", I swear......


At least I don't use mods to silence others.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo, returning to the threads to bellyache on how he is persecuted and mistreated........  It is "RACISM", I swear......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't use mods to silence others.
Click to expand...

And now you are using lies, besides tears.

Billo is a Victim, folks !!!!

How refreshing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Save a Child’s Heart wins UN Population Award


----------



## Hollie

The illness that pervades the Islamic Death Cult is diplayed again with the glorification of islamic murderers.
*

PA names plaza 
after terrorist murderer Maher Younes

Murder an Israeli and become famous - PMW Bulletins*

*PA officials at ceremony honoring the murderer:  

"We are proud of this great man, this fighter, this leader, and raise our heads because of this man" * 

*"The city of Tulkarem is honored to name this plaza after heroic prisoner fighter Maher Younes... We'll remain loyal to our heroic prisoners who are the leaders of the future and honor guards of the entire Arab nation"*

_*The Maher Younes Plaza was named after one of the Israeli Arab terrorists who kidnapped and murdered Israeli soldier Avraham Bromberg*_







By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Murder an Israeli and become famous - that is the repeated message from the Palestinian Authority to Palestinians. 

The PA has reiterated this again by naming a plaza in the Palestinian town of Tulkarem after Israeli Arab terrorist prisoner Maher Younes who, together with his cousin, Karim Younes, kidnapped and murdered Israeli soldier Avraham Bromberg in 1980. Both murderers were sentenced to life imprisonment, which was commuted by former Israeli president Shimon Peres to 40 years.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> And now you are using lies, besides tears.
> 
> Billo is a Victim, folks !!!!
> 
> How refreshing


You're just an Israeli bitch whore, who enjoys the suffering of others.  

I don't support any legislation by my government that benefits your scumbag country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eve Harrow speaks with archaeologist Dr. Gabi Barkay about this incredibly sensitive and sacred site that Muslims desecrated.

(full article online)

Cultural terrorism on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s often hard for Americans to grasp the fact that the values and concerns of the Palestinian Arabs are, in fact, radically different from those of America, Israel and the West. Average Palestinian Arabs really do want to destroy Israel. They really do hate Jews. The political culture of their society is not the same as the democratic political culture of the United States or Israel. Better-paying jobs are not their highest goal.

You can blame their attitude on the Palestinian Authority’s educational system. You can blame it on decades of anti-Jewish propaganda on the P.A.’s television and radio programs, and in its newspapers and books. You can blame it on centuries of inculcation in the values of Islam and extreme Arab nationalism. But however you apportion the blame, it’s a fact.

(full article online)

Jared Kushner has it all wrong on the Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did you know that the Biblical commandment is for Jews to “settle” in the land of Israel?  Yes, the term “settle” is a Biblical term, connoting a positive action. Therefore, the term “settler” is the natural terminology to use when describing Jews who live in Israel.

(full article and video online)

Israeli "settler" tells the world something they never thought she'd say


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Survey: 88 Percent of Israelis Happy With Their Lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Turkish influence grows in East Jerusalem, Arabs said to urge Israel to act


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM Netanyahu says Israel stopped cash flow to Iran, promises anyone who drags Israel into conflict will 'regret it sorely.'

(full article online)

Netanyahu: We blew up Iran's ATM


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: 45,000 Refugees Headed for Israel after Syria Decimates Daraa


----------



## Hollie

They're just completely whacked. 



PMW Bulletins

"With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory," PA TV host quoted arch-terrorist Abu Jihad - PMW Bulletins


"With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory," PA TV host quoted arch-terrorist Abu Jihad
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
June 28, 2018 " 





By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

When Palestinians marked the anniversary earlier this year of the death of arch-terrorist Abu Jihad who was responsible for the murder of at least 125 Israelis, a PA TV host quoted the terrorist, encouraging death for "Palestine":














*Official PA TV host:* "Thirty years since the death as a Martyr of Khalil Al-Wazir Abu Jihad, the First Bullet and the First Stone. On this day *we remember what Prince of Martyrs [Abu Jihad] said: 'Our heads will remain in the sky and our feet are planted in the homeland. With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory and return. The compass will never err and the path will continue to guide towards Palestine*.'"
[Official PA TV, _Good Morning_, April 20, 2018]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> They're just completely whacked.
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> 
> "With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory," PA TV host quoted arch-terrorist Abu Jihad - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> "With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory," PA TV host quoted arch-terrorist Abu Jihad
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> June 28, 2018 "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> When Palestinians marked the anniversary earlier this year of the death of arch-terrorist Abu Jihad who was responsible for the murder of at least 125 Israelis, a PA TV host quoted the terrorist, encouraging death for "Palestine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Official PA TV host:* "Thirty years since the death as a Martyr of Khalil Al-Wazir Abu Jihad, the First Bullet and the First Stone. On this day *we remember what Prince of Martyrs [Abu Jihad] said: 'Our heads will remain in the sky and our feet are planted in the homeland. With our skulls we are paving the path to certain victory and return. The compass will never err and the path will continue to guide towards Palestine*.'"
> [Official PA TV, _Good Morning_, April 20, 2018]



Its called PALESTINIAN MENTALITY..  And there are those who actually still wonder why there can be no  peace between Israel & the Palestinians.  Just goes to  prove one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  MJB12741, et al,

While it may sound very heroic, patriotic and having a bit of touch --- towards the romantic warriors, --- which is exactly the opposite.

It means that they (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind)_ are losers; that the opponent (presumably the Israelis) will march on the bones of the enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as the victors.  The victors will use the crushed skulls of they enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as paving stones.

My thought is that _Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind,_ did not have much faith in a combat resolution favoring them.



MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just completely whacked.
> 
> "With our skulls, we are paving the path to certain victory,"
> _ Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist_
> - From: PMW Bulletins via MJB...​
> 
> 
> 
> Its called PALESTINIAN MENTALITY..  And there are those who actually still wonder why there can be no  peace between Israel & the Palestinians.  Just goes to  prove one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Whatever cognitive abilities the Arab Palestinians do have, it is not focused on techniques and strategies other than those that are volatile and confrontational.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  MJB12741, et al,
> 
> While it may sound very heroic, patriotic and having a bit of touch --- towards the romantic warriors, --- which is exactly the opposite.
> 
> It means that they (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind)_ are losers; that the opponent (presumably the Israelis) will march on the bones of the enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as the victors.  The victors will use the crushed skulls of they enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as paving stones.
> 
> My thought is that _Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind,_ did not have much faith in a combat resolution favoring them.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just completely whacked.
> 
> "With our skulls, we are paving the path to certain victory,"
> _ Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist_
> - From: PMW Bulletins via MJB...​
> 
> 
> 
> Its called PALESTINIAN MENTALITY..  And there are those who actually still wonder why there can be no  peace between Israel & the Palestinians.  Just goes to  prove one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whatever cognitive abilities the Arab Palestinians do have, it is not focused on techniques and strategies other than those that are volatile and confrontational.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

In Palestinian culture, as we have often seen since 1973, they win - it is a win, they lose - it is a win.

They have managed to, since 1973, to turn themselves in the mind of Jew haters all over the world, and endless number of ignorant people who do not know or understand what has been going on since 1920 - or what Islam has always been about -------  into this victims of "Israeli Oppression and 'Occupation'  .

That is why the martyr idea works so well for them.  They live, they die, they win.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Summer of 2014’ – HBO Film Tells Story of Stormy Days Prior to War with Hamas


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/no-in-and-out-solution/


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  MJB12741, et al,
> 
> While it may sound very heroic, patriotic and having a bit of touch --- towards the romantic warriors, --- which is exactly the opposite.
> 
> It means that they (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind)_ are losers; that the opponent (presumably the Israelis) will march on the bones of the enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as the victors.  The victors will use the crushed skulls of they enemy (_Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind_) as paving stones.
> 
> My thought is that _Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist and his kind,_ did not have much faith in a combat resolution favoring them.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just completely whacked.
> 
> "With our skulls, we are paving the path to certain victory,"
> _ Abu Jihad, Arch-Terrorist_
> - From: PMW Bulletins via MJB...​
> 
> 
> 
> Its called PALESTINIAN MENTALITY..  And there are those who actually still wonder why there can be no  peace between Israel & the Palestinians.  Just goes to  prove one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whatever cognitive abilities the Arab Palestinians do have, it is not focused on techniques and strategies other than those that are volatile and confrontational.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Palestinian culture, as we have often seen since 1973, they win - it is a win, they lose - it is a win.
> 
> They have managed to, since 1973, to turn themselves in the mind of Jew haters all over the world, and endless number of ignorant people who do not know or understand what has been going on since 1920 - or what Islam has always been about -------  into this victims of "Israeli Oppression and 'Occupation'  .
> 
> That is why the martyr idea works so well for them.  They live, they die, they win.
Click to expand...


Excellent point!* "**That is why the martyr idea works so well for them,  They live, they die, they win."*


----------



## Sixties Fan

A flier sent to Golan residents listed more items that could be donated, such as shoes and sandals, clothes for boys and men, baby bottles, pacifiers, pots, pans, and bottles of mineral water.

The pamphlet also asked for toys in the form of dolls, stuffed animals, and cars, stating that “the goal is for every kid/refugee to have a comforting item.”

(full article online)

Israeli communities collect toys, candy, clothes for Syrian refugees


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A flier sent to Golan residents listed more items that could be donated, such as shoes and sandals, clothes for boys and men, baby bottles, pacifiers, pots, pans, and bottles of mineral water.
> 
> The pamphlet also asked for toys in the form of dolls, stuffed animals, and cars, stating that “the goal is for every kid/refugee to have a comforting item.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli communities collect toys, candy, clothes for Syrian refugees


Do you know that Gaza put together an aid package for Haiti?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A flier sent to Golan residents listed more items that could be donated, such as shoes and sandals, clothes for boys and men, baby bottles, pacifiers, pots, pans, and bottles of mineral water.
> 
> The pamphlet also asked for toys in the form of dolls, stuffed animals, and cars, stating that “the goal is for every kid/refugee to have a comforting item.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli communities collect toys, candy, clothes for Syrian refugees
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Gaza put together an aid package for Haiti?
Click to expand...

NO!!!!!!    Really  !!!!!!

But they cannot feed, clothe and house their own?
With the Billions they get from around the world?


Darn it !!!!   I cannot find any news about it.
Are they trying to be humble about it or did  it only happened in your head?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A flier sent to Golan residents listed more items that could be donated, such as shoes and sandals, clothes for boys and men, baby bottles, pacifiers, pots, pans, and bottles of mineral water.
> 
> The pamphlet also asked for toys in the form of dolls, stuffed animals, and cars, stating that “the goal is for every kid/refugee to have a comforting item.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli communities collect toys, candy, clothes for Syrian refugees
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Gaza put together an aid package for Haiti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!!!!!!    Really  !!!!!!
> 
> But they cannot feed, clothe and house their own?
> With the Billions they get from around the world?
> 
> 
> Darn it !!!!   I cannot find any news about it.
> Are they trying to be humble about it or did  it only happened in your head?
Click to expand...

Gaza collects Haiti aid, says it was similarly shaken by Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A flier sent to Golan residents listed more items that could be donated, such as shoes and sandals, clothes for boys and men, baby bottles, pacifiers, pots, pans, and bottles of mineral water.
> 
> The pamphlet also asked for toys in the form of dolls, stuffed animals, and cars, stating that “the goal is for every kid/refugee to have a comforting item.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli communities collect toys, candy, clothes for Syrian refugees
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Gaza put together an aid package for Haiti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!!!!!!    Really  !!!!!!
> 
> But they cannot feed, clothe and house their own?
> With the Billions they get from around the world?
> 
> 
> Darn it !!!!   I cannot find any news about it.
> Are they trying to be humble about it or did  it only happened in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza collects Haiti aid, says it was similarly shaken by Israel
Click to expand...

I would be more than curious to find out how much Hamas actually gave.

"The Red Cross director was only able to accept financial donations as transferring goods out of the Strip is near impossible, Al-Khudary added."


They suddenly want to look good to the world about Haiti, but cannot stop stealing all the goods which come to the people of Gaza to use for themselves and for military purposes.

How many homes would have been built by now if 95% of cement did not go towards the building of tunnels to use to invade a sovereign country?


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorism really does pay, payed out of welfare donations by western nations.

With news that Australia is stopping direct welfare payments to the Islamic terrorist payrolls, I do hope that other western nations will quickly take a stand against their welfare payments being used to fund Islamist terrorism. 


Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise - PMW Bulletins
*

Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise*

*The PA has turned the Palestinian mother of five murderers of Israelis into a role model. Last month Islam Abu Hmeid murdered an Israeli soldier and joined his 4 brothers who are serving multiple life sentences in prison*

*After the latest murder, PA officials honored the mother with visits, praising her as “a crown on all of our heads” and a “fighter” from whom “we draw our determination and our strength.”
j*
*The cumulative payments from the PA to the sons and mother of this terrorist family through May 2018 amount to $1,007,611 (3,493,800 shekels).
j*
*In May 2018 alone, the PA paid the family $9,920 (34,400 shekels)  
k*
*PA Chairman Abbas has met with and endorsed the mother as role model twice in the past year.
h*
*In 2011, the PA chose the terrorists’ mother to lead the PA’s campaign for statehood at the UN*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorism really does pay, payed out of welfare donations by western nations.
> 
> With news that Australia is stopping direct welfare payments to the Islamic terrorist payrolls, I do hope that other western nations will quickly take a stand against their welfare payments being used to fund Islamist terrorism.
> 
> 
> Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise - PMW Bulletins
> *
> 
> Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise*
> 
> *The PA has turned the Palestinian mother of five murderers of Israelis into a role model. Last month Islam Abu Hmeid murdered an Israeli soldier and joined his 4 brothers who are serving multiple life sentences in prison*
> 
> *After the latest murder, PA officials honored the mother with visits, praising her as “a crown on all of our heads” and a “fighter” from whom “we draw our determination and our strength.”
> j*
> *The cumulative payments from the PA to the sons and mother of this terrorist family through May 2018 amount to $1,007,611 (3,493,800 shekels).
> j*
> *In May 2018 alone, the PA paid the family $9,920 (34,400 shekels)
> k*
> *PA Chairman Abbas has met with and endorsed the mother as role model twice in the past year.
> h*
> *In 2011, the PA chose the terrorists’ mother to lead the PA’s campaign for statehood at the UN*


Virtually every country has benefit packages for their veterans.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorism really does pay, payed out of welfare donations by western nations.
> 
> With news that Australia is stopping direct welfare payments to the Islamic terrorist payrolls, I do hope that other western nations will quickly take a stand against their welfare payments being used to fund Islamist terrorism.
> 
> 
> Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise - PMW Bulletins
> *
> 
> Terrorist family with the highest PA paid salary about to get a raise*
> 
> *The PA has turned the Palestinian mother of five murderers of Israelis into a role model. Last month Islam Abu Hmeid murdered an Israeli soldier and joined his 4 brothers who are serving multiple life sentences in prison*
> 
> *After the latest murder, PA officials honored the mother with visits, praising her as “a crown on all of our heads” and a “fighter” from whom “we draw our determination and our strength.”
> j*
> *The cumulative payments from the PA to the sons and mother of this terrorist family through May 2018 amount to $1,007,611 (3,493,800 shekels).
> j*
> *In May 2018 alone, the PA paid the family $9,920 (34,400 shekels)
> k*
> *PA Chairman Abbas has met with and endorsed the mother as role model twice in the past year.
> h*
> *In 2011, the PA chose the terrorists’ mother to lead the PA’s campaign for statehood at the UN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually every country has benefit packages for their veterans.
Click to expand...

So, in your world, every country which has "soldiers" who attack its neighbors or goes and kills other military or civilians around the world are......

VETERANS

who deserve a "GI Package" of some kind.


You are defending the same mentality of the people who attacked the USA on 9/1.  All 19 of them deserved a VETERAN's Package, as far as you are concerned.  And a raise every now and then, as well.

That is how deeply sick in the head you are.


"Every country has package benefits for their veterans"


Except that Gaza is not a country.   The PA is not a country.
They are terrorist enclaves designed to attack Israel and attempt to destroy it.

You are an endless joke


----------



## Hollie

Well finally, there are identifiable measures being taken to strip away the financial rewards for islamic terrorism. 



*Israeli MPs thank PMW*
*as Israel passes law to deduct terror money
 from the PA*

Israeli MPs thank PMW as Israel passes law to deduct terror money from the PA - PMW Bulletins

MP Avi Dichter, Chairman of the Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee:
*"Palestinian Media Watch provided us with authentic data that enabled productive and professional deliberations, nuances that are very difficult to achieve without precise data"*

MP Elazar Stern: 
*"I want to thank... [PMW Director] Itamar Marcus ... and everyone who has pushed and accompanied this committee for a long time"*


Palestinian Media Watch first exposed that the PA pays salaries to terrorist prisoners in May 2011, and presented this documentation to the US Congressin June of the same year. The Israeli Parliament yesterday voted overwhelmingly, 87-15, to deduct the amount that the PA pays to terrorists and families of "Martyrs" from tax money that Israel collects for the PA.

The two Israeli MPs who sponsored the law each thanked PMW during the parliamentary voting session, noting the unique importance of PMW's input and documentation.

Prior to the vote, *MP Avi Dichter*, Chairman of the Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee said:
"The Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee received much help in its deliberations, from the families of terror victims and those wounded by terror attacks who came to the discussions and shared their views with us, and with them were *people from Palestinian Media Watch who provided us with authentic data that enabled productive and professional deliberations, nuances that are very difficult to achieve without precise data*."
[Israeli Parliament website, July 2, 2018]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> who attack its neighbors or goes and kills other military or civilians around the world are......


The Palestinians do not operate outside their own country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> who attack its neighbors or goes and kills other military or civilians around the world are......
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not operate outside their own country.
Click to expand...


Because they never had a country.

Living in your alternate reality comes with obvious downsides.


----------



## Hollie

When I saw the headline that read “A sick new low”, I just knew it had something to do with the Islamic Death Cult.


Palestinians children pretend to execute Israeli soldier | Daily Mail Online


*A sick new low for foreign aid: Palestinian boys and girls pretend to execute an Israeli soldier – as teachers at schools funded by YOU tell their pupils that terrorists are heroes *





*Palestinian schools funded by British foreign aid are named after terrorists *

*Pictures of 'martyrs' and revolutionary slogans are posted all over the walls*

*Despite this millions of pounds of aid continues to pour into the region*

*The Mail on Sunday is calling on the government to end foreign aid madness*
*



*


----------



## MisterBeale

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

MisterBeale said:


> Sixties Fan said:
Click to expand...

Same title all other indigenous people in the world still have, and always will have.

They were there first, created Nations first.

Which is why all person who were in the Americas, Australia, etc are still known as the indigenous First Nations of the lands.

The very same way the Copts are the First Nations, indigenous people of Egypt.  The Berbers, of Morocco, etc etc etc.

And by the way, just like all of the above Nations, the Jewish Nation always had Jewish people living on its ancestral land.

But, by the looks of your  poster, "once lived there" says everything about what your knowledge and belief s are.

Not to worry, the indigenous people in the world are grateful that proud that the descendants of the Hebrews have achieved what they themselves continue to dream about.

To have sovereignty over their ancestral lands.


----------



## Hollie

What Abbas means when he says “We'll never stop paying terrorists' salaries” is that “_We'll never stop paying terrorists' salaries as long as the kuffar supplied welfare dollars keep pouring in_”

The Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza’istan and Abbas’istan exist because  the West continues to shower these Islamic misfits with welfare dollars. We don’t them accountable which is why the Islamic terrorists at the top of the welfare fraud pyramid scheme accumulate incredible wealth while they use our welfare payments to fund Islamic terrorism. 



*Palestinian Authority:*
*We'll never stop paying terrorists' salaries*

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/248404

Palestinian Authority officials promise to continue paying 'martyrs'' salaries, claim Netanyahu is 'destroying' the Palestinian Authority.

Contact Editor
Arutz Sheva Staff,  04/07/18 11:15


----------



## Hollie

The title of the linked article is posed incorrectly. I would much prefer it read “*America Finally Ending Funding for Palestinian Terrorism“.*

I think that when the “Islamic Terrorist Ministry of Welfare Fraud” suggests that their schools for gee-had, their Hitler Youth Camps and their retrograde societal norms are “_completely devoid of any incitement, stressing that such curricula were devoted to students, the love of science, life and creativity…_” we in the West need to understand that these Islamic misfits need to be dealt with as we would deal with any other entity that displays a pathology dangerous to themselves and others. 



*Is America Finally Ending Funding for Palestinian Terrorism?*

Is America Finally Ending Funding for Palestinian Terrorism?




Palestinian students raise their hands in a school run by UNRWA. Photo: UN / Shareef Sarhan.

A curious item appeared last month on the Facebook page of the Palestinian Ministry of Education.

“The UNRWA Director in Jerusalem, Scott Anderson … confirmed that the Palestinian curriculum was completely devoid of any incitement, stressing that such curricula were devoted to students, the love of science, life and creativity…” (Google translation)


----------



## Hollie

How nice. A breeding program designed to provide the next generation of dead fetuses walking
*


PA TV to pregnant Palestinians: *
*Your fetus will be a “Martyr for Palestine”*

PA TV to pregnant Palestinians: Your fetus will be a “Martyr for Palestine” - PMW Bulletins

“*Palestine is etched on the heart of the fetus*
*A proud Martyr in his mother’s womb”-*
*song on PA TV, Fatah TV, and PA radio idealizes Martyrdom*





by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

Pregnant mothers all over the world are busy imagining the future of their unborn child and wishing him/her the best. The Palestinian Authority is promoting a song lately in which mothers are taught to see their unborn fetus as a future “Martyr for Palestine.” The song has been broadcast on official PA radio, Fatah’s Awdah TV, and now official PA TV.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.

(full article online)

What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you


----------



## Hollie

There was a good article in jpost relative to an awakening in the West regarding our funding of islsmic terrorism and paying those who reward Islamic terrorism. Ultimately, the two Islamic terrorist franchises will need to go on something of a welfare diet as the kuffar money spigot draws down. As so much of “Pal’istanian” society is dependent on direct welfare payments, those at the top of the welfare fraud pyramid scheme better keep a suitcase full of cash available for a quick exit from the angry islamo-minions when their welfare checks bounce. 


ANALYSIS: PLANNING FOR WHEN PALESTINIAN TERRORISM NO LONGER PAYS.

Analysis: Planning for when Palestinian terrorism no longer pays

In March, the US Congress passed the Taylor Force Act — named after an American citizen killed in a Palestinian terror attack in Tel Aviv — which, if approved by the Senate and signed into law by President Donald Trump, will cut off hundreds of millions of dollars in American financial support to the PA.

And now, the Israeli parliament has passed into law similar legislation that will immediately begin deducting portions of the estimated $400 million the PA pays out annually to terrorists and their relatives from the taxes Jerusalem collects on Ramallah’s behalf, as stipulated by the 1993 Oslo Accords.

The PA is thus staring directly in the face of a major crisis that, barring intervention, has the potential to lead to its total collapse (a predicament that obviously could be averted at the stroke of Abbas’ pen were he to choose to stop paying these “salaries”). Nevertheless, the PA is likely to weather the storm over the short-term, with other countries, particularly those in Europe, liable to step in to fill the budgetary shortfall.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you


Good ad for a one state solution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you
> 
> 
> 
> Good ad for a one state solution.
Click to expand...

The State is called Israel.

In your Palestine, there will be no more Jews living on the land.
There are no Jews in TransJordan, Gaza and the PA areas A and B.

So much for how your brain works about a "one state solution"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you


Can the Palestinians in Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Palestinians in Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory?
Click to expand...


Only with a character reference from an Israeli living in Gaza’istan.


----------



## MJB12741

MisterBeale said:


> Sixties Fan said:
Click to expand...


Let us ask PF Tinmore.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Like the "Palestinians", the Egyptian people paid a price for refusing peace.  Will the Palestinian leaders ever learn?  Not until any and all money and weapons are sent their way by Iran and others ]

"What was the result of rejecting this proposal? [The result was] the refusal of the World Bank to grant Egypt a loan for the establishment of the [Aswan] High Dam. This, [in turn], led to the decision to nationalize the Suez Canal that led to the threefold [British-French-Israeli] aggression against Egypt [in 1956]. Egypt was forced to take a loan from Russia, and today we are witness to [Russia's] ice-cold stance... [manifested in] stopping the flights and the tourism to Egypt...[3]

"What if the 1956 war had never occurred? If we had good relations with Israel and Egyptian territory extended to Jordan, what would the situation be today? Everything would be completely different. We wouldn't have undergone the 1956 war, or experienced the 1967 defeat. We wouldn't have had to mobilize all the resources of the country for the war of liberation and of restoring our dignity in 1973. Were all these wars necessary?

"This alternative [Operation Alpha] was submitted to us at the time on a silver platter, and we transformed it into a platter of fire. This is a document we can only wish for today, and we totally it rejected when it was offered to us. The State of Israel [even then] was a fact on the ground. What was the price of this refusal? Wars, conflicts, battles, and numerous losses that Egypt sustained, which brought us to the situation in which we find ourselves today.

(full article online)

Owner Of Egyptian Daily: Egypt Paid A Heavy Price For Rejecting An American Proposal For A Settlement With Israel In The 1950s


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Arabs can live together. Under Jewish rule in the Jewish State of Israel, Arab and Muslims have full equality. They serve as Supreme Court Justices, police officers, Parliament Members etc. All jobs are open to them. Israeli hospitals are filled with Jewish and Arab doctors and nurses as well as patients from both populations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What Jews and Arabs think about Gaza might surprise you
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Palestinians in Israel buy land for farming or to build a factory?
Click to expand...


You've been given an answer to that question today, not a day even passed.
Facts don't change so quickly to fit the bs You choose to believe.
Large portion of Arab owned business in Israel are in the industrial complex, and I have already given You the details.

Q.What's the punishment under PA/Hamas for selling land to Jews?


----------



## Hollie

The indispensable PalMedia Watch again allows us to look at the very dark place that is the diseased Arab-Moslem mind.


PMW Bulletins
Terrorists who participated in brutal murder of Israeli soldiers in 2000 honored as “heroic” by PA TV
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
July 5, 2018 " valign="middle" style="font-size: 12px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">

Terrorists who participated in brutal murder of Israeli soldiers in 2000 honored as “heroic” by PA TV - PMW Bulletins

*3 Ramallah lynch terrorists *
*who participated in brutal murder
 of 2 Israeli soldiers in 2000 
all honored as “heroic” by PA TV*

*Since their arrest, the PA has paid the 3 terrorists salaries *
*reaching a combined total of 
2,023,600 shekels ($583,606)*



by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

In October 2000, two Israeli reserve soldiers, Vadim Nurzhitz and Yossi Avrahami, accidentally entered Ramallah. They were lynched by a Palestinian mob who brutally murdered them and mutilated their bodies. Many remember the following photo of one of the Palestinian murderers joyously displaying his bloody hands to the frenzied Palestinian mob.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Residents of Qamishli, a liberal enclave that has grown amid the civil war, tell a ToI writer they'd greet Jewish returnees with open arms -- however unrealistic that seems today

(full article online)

Devoid of Jews for decades, one Syrian city would be ready to welcome them back


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of Arabs threw firebombs and rocks at IDF forces in Hevron Friday, until their ringleader was arrested in an IDF ambush.

A team from the IDF's 636th Battalion, which specializes in field intelligence, was able to identify the terrorist who led the violent activity.

This enabled a force from the Nahal 932nd Battalion to carry out a successful ambush, catch the suspect and bring him in to be questioned.

His arrest brought about the immediate cessation of the violent rioting.

(full article online)

Arabs riot, IDF ambush nets ringleader


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Back to the “Ultimate Deal”*

Clearly then,, for Israel, who controls Jordan  is a matter of critical importance—especially in light of the grim experience of the “Arab Spring”.

Indeed, despite all the grievances Israel may have regarding the repeated displays of diplomatic animosity by the current Jordanian regime, its seems highly implausible that any successor regime is likely to be more amicable. Quite the opposite. Barring some unforeseen development, pundits would generally agree that the most likely candidates to take over the reins of power are extreme Islamist elements, who would be more radical and more inimical to Israel by far.

Accordingly, when weighing any territorial concessions, it matters hugely whether Jordan is governed by a relatively moderate pro-western monarch or by an extremist Jihadist regime—whose territorial reach  extends from the Jordan River to the western fringes of Iraq.

Putting aside for the moment the weighty question of whether any Palestinian interlocutor can be trusted to honor any deal struck with him, it is clear that in the latter case, territorial concessions are likely to be far more perilous than in the former. After all, the territory conceded will be far more accessible to hostile anti-Israel elements and far more susceptible to incendiary incitement from Jihadi elements. 

(full article online)

Instability in Jordan: The impact on Trump’s “Ultimate Deal”


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Hey everyone !!!  Islam is not only the religion of Peace, but the religion of Hope  !!!!   Everyone but the Muslims know that    ]

The Zionist Organization of America (ZOA) denounced the Muslim Congress for its plan to feature anti-Semitic, Holocaust-denying, anti-gay, and pro-terrorist speakers at its 14th annual conference – entitled “Islam: Religion of Hope”—on July 6-8 in Orlando, Florida.

The Muslim Congress represents itself as a charitable 501(c)(3) tax-exempt organization whose objectives are “to promote Islamic knowledge, morality, divine values and cooperation among members living in various Muslim communities of North America.”  Yet the speakers that the Muslim Congress chose to feature at its conference...promote hateful and divisive views, making false accusations against Jews, denying the Holocaust, inciting violence against gays, and promoting Islamic terrorist groups that have wreaked havoc on innocent civilians, including by kidnapping and raping young girls and women, and engaging in suicide bombings, beheadings, and other violence.

Asad Jafri, another scheduled speaker at the conference, has promoted safeguarding Islamic terrorists and called for Israel’s destruction.  At a rally in Toronto, he implored, “Leave ISIS alone, leave Al Qaida alone, leave Al Nusra alone, leave Boko Haram alone . . . down with Zionism!”  He also threatened, “You will see the destruction of Israel very soon.” .

(full article online)

Muslim Congress this week in Florida includes antisemitic, anti-gay, Holocaust denying  speakers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shin Bet records only 6 attacks in capital during June despite Ramadan holiday, which usually sees a spike in violence

(full article online)

Number of terrorist attacks in Jerusalem drops to 3-year low


----------



## Hollie

It’s what Allah wants.


*Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*

Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops

BY  BTNEWS · PUBLISHED JULY 6, 2018 · UPDATED JULY 7, 2018

A Muslim terrorist blew himself up while attempting to throw an explosive device at IDF troops near the Karni border crossing in northern Gaza, during Friday’s riots.

No injuries to IDF soldiers were reported.

The explosive device went off within Gaza and injured several Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews, Muslims and Christians, young and old, most of them strangers to one another, they were forgoing a night’s sleep for the chance to sing Bob Marley’s “One Love” in three languages and three-part harmony as a show of unity from Israel.

The event was organized by Koolulam, a social musical project that gathers as many as 12,000 people at a time, from a broad Israeli spectrum, to film a joint singing production for sharing on Facebook, YouTube and WhatsApp.

(full article online)

800 Jews, Christians, Muslims sing ‘One Love’ in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are around 160,000 Israeli Christians, the vast majority of them Arabs in the north, representing about two percent of the population.

In the West Bank — mainly in Bethlehem and Ramallah — and East Jerusalem, there are nearly 50,000 Christians of various denominations.

Although now a minority in Bethlehem, where the Bible says Jesus was born, Christians play a central economic role.

In the Gaza Strip the number of Christians, mostly Greek Orthodox, is in steady decline since the Islamist Hamas movement took power in 2007.

(full article online)

Middle East’s Christians are dwindling despite deep roots


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> There are around 160,000 Israeli Christians, the vast majority of them Arabs in the north, representing about two percent of the population.
> 
> In the West Bank — mainly in Bethlehem and Ramallah — and East Jerusalem, there are nearly 50,000 Christians of various denominations.
> 
> Although now a minority in Bethlehem, where the Bible says Jesus was born, Christians play a central economic role.
> 
> In the Gaza Strip the number of Christians, mostly Greek Orthodox, is in steady decline since the Islamist Hamas movement took power in 2007.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Middle East’s Christians are dwindling despite deep roots


And why do we not want to talk about this?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> It’s what Allah wants.
> 
> 
> *Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*
> 
> Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops
> 
> BY  BTNEWS · PUBLISHED JULY 6, 2018 · UPDATED JULY 7, 2018
> 
> A Muslim terrorist blew himself up while attempting to throw an explosive device at IDF troops near the Karni border crossing in northern Gaza, during Friday’s riots.
> 
> No injuries to IDF soldiers were reported.
> 
> The explosive device went off within Gaza and injured several Muslim terrorists.


Why don't we want to discuss this?


----------



## Sixties Fan

_In a Saudi 24 TV interview, Jordanian journalist Yousef Alawnah compared his incarceration in Israel to prisons in the Arab world and said that he was ashamed by the comparison. Alawnah recounted that he had served 30 months in an Israeli prison for smuggling explosives, adding that "prison was like an institute of education," where inmates had "an opportunity to acquire culture, to read, and to study many things." Alawnah wrote for the Kuwaiti press for many years and, according to media reports, he was deported in 2016 after criticizing Iraqi Shiite leader Ayatollah Al-Sistani. He said that in the library of an Israeli prison there are 30,000-40,000 books, and asked: "Do the Sunni prisoners in Iraq have books to read? The prisoners held in the dungeons of the Syrian regime... Do you think that they have books?" The interview was broadcast on June 12._

Yousef Alawnah: "I am ashamed by [the comparison] between Israeli and Arab prisons. There are 30,000-40,000 books in the library of an Israeli prison."

Interviewer: "In Arabic?"

Yousef Alawnah: "Yes, of course. They have all the important books, history books, books against Israel and against Zionism... Even Hitler's _Mein Kampf_ is there. We had an opportunity to acquire culture, to read, and to study many things in prison. Prison was like an institute of education. Of course, the first prisoners had made sacrifices, but in comparison to Arab prisons, I am sad to say... It's not just the prisons. Consider what the Arabs have done to one another. If the Jews occupied Syria or Iraq, would they do all those things? Have the Jews killed as many Syrians, Palestinians, Egyptians, Jordanians, Lebanese, and others as Iran's militias killed in Mosul or in Aleppo? No.

(full article and video online)

Jordanian Journalist Yousef Alawnah: Israeli Prisons Are Like Institutes of Education; I Am Ashamed by the Comparison to the Arab World


----------



## Mindful

Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.

WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Mindful said:


> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals


call someone, please.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?  
Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
Never happened?  Never will ?
Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt? 
Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]

Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.

(full article online)

Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel


----------



## Mindful

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> call someone, please.
Click to expand...



Call who?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Mindful said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> call someone, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call who?
Click to expand...

Someone to help me cope with this shock. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Mindful

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> call someone, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone to help me cope with this shock. I was being sarcastic.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm is an art.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Mindful said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> call someone, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone to help me cope with this shock. I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm is an art.
Click to expand...

Oh mind your own business.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Reference List*

Any book that suggests it is myth-breaking and fact-telling needs to show that it is based upon facts. Where do we find facts? Well, we should find facts in academic articles and books that were peer-reviewed before they were published or in primary sources, such as government documents. Newspaper articles are not adequate sources. Hammond cites the New York Times, Chicago Tribune, CNN, Daily Beast, BBC, Haaretz and The Washington Post; anything he states based on articles from these sources cannot be taken seriously.

He refers often to his own blog posts, articles that he wrote for the Foreign Policy Journal (for which he is editor), and two books that he wrote,Obstacle to Peace and The Rejection of Palestinian Self-Determination. Since these are likely not peer-reviewed, they are not serious resources. Likewise, quoting anti-Israeli organizations, such as Amnesty International, B’Tselem, Breaking the Silence and BADIL (an organization based in the Palestinian Authority) do not provide legitimate bases for myth-breaking or fact-finding.

And citing anti-Israeli writers, such as Avi Shavit and Noam Chomsky, does not add to any academic standard Hammond may have been trying to achieve. Shavit’s book, My Promised Land, has been debunked as a vicious anti-Israeli tome with no documentation at all. I have not read it myself, so take this with a grain of salt until you can check it out for yourself. Noam Chomsky’s book, Fateful Triangle, of which I do have a copy, relies so predominantly on newspaper articles as sources as to render it no better than an opinion piece in The New York Times or a study of contemporary media impressions rather than a historical analysis of what actually happened (keep in mind that the book was published in 1999). In fact, given that Chomsky is a linguist, he may have been more within his area of expertise had he chosen to make a study of contemporary media reports rather than take on the topic as if he was an historian.

There are other secondary sources used by Hammond, but if 50% of what he relied upon is unreliable then it kind-of throws his entire piece off the we-can-take-these-works-seriously shelf and I feel no need to check out everything. I can, though, if you want . . . just let me know and I will write a book exposing the anti-zionist hoax that this work really is.

(full article online )

Exposing A Zionist Hoax: Exposing an Anti-Zionist Hoax | Israel Diaries


----------



## Mindful

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian patients in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> WATCH: Israelis Escort Palestinian Patients to Israeli Hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> call someone, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone to help me cope with this shock. I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm is an art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh mind your own business.
Click to expand...


I'm certainly not minding yours. Would I want to?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_

Let me preface this with the caveat that the question is purely a matter for the Israelis to decide on their own.



Sixties Fan said:


> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel


*(COMMENT)*

But I do see some interesting questions.

Whatever it is that the Israelis have that the Arab Palestinians want, to include employment, is  a matter of negotiation at a Peace Conference; or trial by combat.  

Is Qatar advocating that Middle East Nations bow to the will of blackmailers and Extortionists?
Is Qatar advocating the rollback of the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967;
No peace with Israel, 

No recognition of Israel, 

No negotiations

In-country Employment as a condition for a non-violent behaviors is a coersive form of economic terrorism.  In this case, the forced issue thousands of entry work permits to Gazans in exchange for "end the ongoing wave of “kite terrorism” and balloon bomb attacks" is extortion at the very least.

Paying the ransom for peace is only a temporary solution.  If the Israelis give in, what is the assurance that the Arab Palestinians will not turn-around and do something similar again next year; and the year after that → etc, etc, etc...​
This is a potentially damaging recommendation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> Let me preface this with the caveat that the question is purely a matter for the Israelis to decide on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I do see some interesting questions.
> 
> Whatever it is that the Israelis have that the Arab Palestinians want, to include employment, is  a matter of negotiation at a Peace Conference; or trial by combat.
> 
> Is Qatar advocating that Middle East Nations bow to the will of blackmailers and Extortionists?
> Is Qatar advocating the rollback of the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967;
> No peace with Israel,
> 
> No recognition of Israel,
> 
> No negotiations
> 
> In-country Employment as a condition for a non-violent behaviors is a coersive form of economic terrorism.  In this case, the forced issue thousands of entry work permits to Gazans in exchange for "end the ongoing wave of “kite terrorism” and balloon bomb attacks" is extortion at the very least.
> 
> Paying the ransom for peace is only a temporary solution.  If the Israelis give in, what is the assurance that the Arab Palestinians will not turn-around and do something similar again next year; and the year after that → etc, etc, etc...​
> This is a potentially damaging recommendation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

5000 out of a million unemployed does not sound very enticing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> Let me preface this with the caveat that the question is purely a matter for the Israelis to decide on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I do see some interesting questions.
> 
> Whatever it is that the Israelis have that the Arab Palestinians want, to include employment, is  a matter of negotiation at a Peace Conference; or trial by combat.
> 
> Is Qatar advocating that Middle East Nations bow to the will of blackmailers and Extortionists?
> Is Qatar advocating the rollback of the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967;
> No peace with Israel,
> 
> No recognition of Israel,
> 
> No negotiations
> 
> In-country Employment as a condition for a non-violent behaviors is a coersive form of economic terrorism.  In this case, the forced issue thousands of entry work permits to Gazans in exchange for "end the ongoing wave of “kite terrorism” and balloon bomb attacks" is extortion at the very least.
> 
> Paying the ransom for peace is only a temporary solution.  If the Israelis give in, what is the assurance that the Arab Palestinians will not turn-around and do something similar again next year; and the year after that → etc, etc, etc...​
> This is a potentially damaging recommendation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Qatar knows very well that Israel would never accept hiring Arabs from Gaza again while Hamas is in charge.
They lost that privilege after the first or second intifada.
The same with education in Israeli schools.

What Gaza continues to get is necessities delivered, and health care.  Israel allows those in need to get surgeries and health care when necessary, including the Hamas leaders and their families.

What Qatar, which helps Hamas with money and I do not know what else to try to destroy Israel, is doing - is just casting another empty hook to try to see if Israel will bite, knowing very well that it won't.

It is probably more as a PR to later say "See, we made a good offer, a good idea, and Israel refused"

Any sane government would.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> Let me preface this with the caveat that the question is purely a matter for the Israelis to decide on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I do see some interesting questions.
> 
> Whatever it is that the Israelis have that the Arab Palestinians want, to include employment, is  a matter of negotiation at a Peace Conference; or trial by combat.
> 
> Is Qatar advocating that Middle East Nations bow to the will of blackmailers and Extortionists?
> Is Qatar advocating the rollback of the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967;
> No peace with Israel,
> 
> No recognition of Israel,
> 
> No negotiations
> 
> In-country Employment as a condition for a non-violent behaviors is a coersive form of economic terrorism.  In this case, the forced issue thousands of entry work permits to Gazans in exchange for "end the ongoing wave of “kite terrorism” and balloon bomb attacks" is extortion at the very least.
> 
> Paying the ransom for peace is only a temporary solution.  If the Israelis give in, what is the assurance that the Arab Palestinians will not turn-around and do something similar again next year; and the year after that → etc, etc, etc...​
> This is a potentially damaging recommendation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I agree completely with your assessment, particularly your comments in the last paragraph. Ultimately, the destruction of Israel is the sole focus of the the both the PA, Hamas and the Iranian mullocrats providing support for Hamas. 

It would seem to me that Israel providing work permits (of some sort) to potentially thousands of "Pal'istanians" is an enormous security threat and would be little more than an opportunity for islamic terrorist groups to plan and stage a spectacular mass killing. 

It seems naive, at least to me, to believe in view of the ongoing border riots that opening a border to viciously hateful crowds of Arabs-Moslems is anything but a disaster in the making.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> Let me preface this with the caveat that the question is purely a matter for the Israelis to decide on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I do see some interesting questions.
> 
> Whatever it is that the Israelis have that the Arab Palestinians want, to include employment, is  a matter of negotiation at a Peace Conference; or trial by combat.
> 
> Is Qatar advocating that Middle East Nations bow to the will of blackmailers and Extortionists?
> Is Qatar advocating the rollback of the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967;
> No peace with Israel,
> 
> No recognition of Israel,
> 
> No negotiations
> 
> In-country Employment as a condition for a non-violent behaviors is a coersive form of economic terrorism.  In this case, the forced issue thousands of entry work permits to Gazans in exchange for "end the ongoing wave of “kite terrorism” and balloon bomb attacks" is extortion at the very least.
> 
> Paying the ransom for peace is only a temporary solution.  If the Israelis give in, what is the assurance that the Arab Palestinians will not turn-around and do something similar again next year; and the year after that → etc, etc, etc...​
> This is a potentially damaging recommendation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> It seems naive, at least to me, to believe in view of the ongoing border riots that opening a border to viciously hateful crowds of Arabs-Moslems is anything but a disaster in the making.
Click to expand...

That wouldn't sound so ridiculous if Israel hadn't been using that ingenious tactic for about sixty years. And then they complain Why aren't things changing even though we do the Same Thing all over again? Why is 1+1 always 2 can't it be 6 or 87?


----------



## member

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s what Allah wants.
> 
> 
> *Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*
> 
> Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops
> 
> BY  BTNEWS · PUBLISHED JULY 6, 2018 · UPDATED JULY 7, 2018
> 
> A Muslim terrorist blew himself up while attempting to throw an explosive device at IDF troops near the Karni border crossing in northern Gaza, during Friday’s riots.
> 
> No injuries to IDF soldiers were reported.
> 
> The explosive device went off within Gaza and injured several Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we want to discuss this?
Click to expand...






 *"Why don't we want to discuss this?"* --- "*Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*"




 what's there to say?:

- another misguided youth

- the combination of his fragile mental state [*+* what's in his soul to begin with] *+* even sicker adults coaching him and pushing him over the edge to participate in terrorism - [who gave him the *"explosive device"* - his grandma ?] 

.........._this is what happens_.


he must have thought it was as easy as tossing a chinese firecracker....


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

member said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s what Allah wants.
> 
> 
> *Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*
> 
> Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops
> 
> BY  BTNEWS · PUBLISHED JULY 6, 2018 · UPDATED JULY 7, 2018
> 
> A Muslim terrorist blew himself up while attempting to throw an explosive device at IDF troops near the Karni border crossing in northern Gaza, during Friday’s riots.
> 
> No injuries to IDF soldiers were reported.
> 
> The explosive device went off within Gaza and injured several Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we want to discuss this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why don't we want to discuss this?"* --- "*Muslim terrorist blew himself up while trying to hurl an explosive device at IDF troops*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's there to say?:
> 
> - another misguided youth
> 
> - the combination of his fragile mental state [*+* what's in his soul to begin with] *+* even sicker adults coaching him and pushing him over the edge to participate in terrorism - [who gave him the *"explosive device"* - his grandma ?]
> 
> .........._this is what happens_.
> 
> 
> he must have thought it was as easy as tossing a chinese firecracker....
Click to expand...

But you don't say i have no partucular interest in discussing it. You're claiming I do not want to discuss it - as though I had once been given the opportunity and I turned it down.


----------



## Hollie

Well, I guess that's one way the islamic terrorist welfare cheats can hope to keep the kuffar welfare dollars coming in.

*Senior PA official Nabil Shaath:
Australia is "worthy of being spat on"*

*Spit on Australia, says Abbas’ advisor on Foreign Affairs - PMW Bulletins*







*
*

*Mahmoud Abbas' advisor on Foreign Affairs and International Relations Nabil Shaath:* "*This filthy talk of ''the criminals'' in connection with our Martyrs and prisoners - while they are our heroes*, the heroes of self-sacrifice and the candles of freedom. They cannot be compared to the Israeli criminals in Israel's prisons... *Australia's decision [to stop] transferring $10 million angered me greatly...* It transferred [the aid to the UN]... so that it would not serve for payment of the salaries of the [prisoners and Martyrs'] families. In other words, *the truth is they are worthy of being spat on.* You [Australians] are the servants of the US... *I don't want your 10 million, I don't want to chase after them*."
[Official PA TV, _Topic of the Day_, July 3, 2018]

Shaath's definition of Palestinian terrorist prisoners as "heroes" and "candles of freedom" exemplifies the PA's policy of honoring terrorists and murderers, as documented by Palestinian Media Watch. Shaath's comments are also a result of Israel's passing of the law to deduct terror salaries from PA tax money.

The law was passed by the Israeli Parliament on July 2, 2018 and deducts the amount of money the PA pays imprisoned terrorists and families of "Martyrs" from the tax money Israel collects for the PA. The law freezes the deducted money and has Israel hold it indefinitely. Should the PA not pay terrorists' salaries or allowances to families of "Martyrs" for a full year, the Israeli government would have the option of giving all or part of the frozen money to the PA.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> Well, I guess that's one way the islamic terrorist welfare cheats can hope to keep the kuffar welfare dollars coming in.
> 
> *Senior PA official Nabil Shaath:
> Australia is "worthy of being spat on"*
> 
> *Spit on Australia, says Abbas’ advisor on Foreign Affairs - PMW Bulletins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahmoud Abbas' advisor on Foreign Affairs and International Relations Nabil Shaath:* "*This filthy talk of ''the criminals'' in connection with our Martyrs and prisoners - while they are our heroes*, the heroes of self-sacrifice and the candles of freedom. They cannot be compared to the Israeli criminals in Israel's prisons... *Australia's decision [to stop] transferring $10 million angered me greatly...* It transferred [the aid to the UN]... so that it would not serve for payment of the salaries of the [prisoners and Martyrs'] families. In other words, *the truth is they are worthy of being spat on.* You [Australians] are the servants of the US... *I don't want your 10 million, I don't want to chase after them*."
> [Official PA TV, _Topic of the Day_, July 3, 2018]
> 
> Shaath's definition of Palestinian terrorist prisoners as "heroes" and "candles of freedom" exemplifies the PA's policy of honoring terrorists and murderers, as documented by Palestinian Media Watch. Shaath's comments are also a result of Israel's passing of the law to deduct terror salaries from PA tax money.
> 
> The law was passed by the Israeli Parliament on July 2, 2018 and deducts the amount of money the PA pays imprisoned terrorists and families of "Martyrs" from the tax money Israel collects for the PA. The law freezes the deducted money and has Israel hold it indefinitely. Should the PA not pay terrorists' salaries or allowances to families of "Martyrs" for a full year, the Israeli government would have the option of giving all or part of the frozen money to the PA.


I don't believe there is such a thing as Islamic terrorist welfare.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.

The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.

The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.

Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:

(full article and video online)



Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron


The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
Click to expand...


Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
Click to expand...

No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.


----------



## Mindful

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.
Click to expand...


Ludicrous responses.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.
Click to expand...


The reason Palestinians have capital punishment for heterosexuality has nothing to do with Jews,
only a lowlife racist would go that far openly.

Are You a #BDS-hole by chance?


----------



## Hollie

*Police seize automatic rifles from Arab terror suspects in Jerusalem*

Police seize automatic rifles from Arab terror suspects in Jerusalem

 July 5, 2018











Gee-had denied, creeps. 

It’s… odd … that the mere existence of Jews, Christians and even the "wrong kind" of islamics sets islamics into fiery, murderous rampages.

What a shame that the islamist world can’t seem to find the _will_ to rampage and riot in protest of the islamics who are the most adept at maiming and kill their fellow islamics.

It seems that Allah has again played a cruel joke on islamics.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Palestinians have capital punishment for heterosexuality has nothing to do with Jews,
> only a lowlife racist would go that far openly.
> 
> Are You a #BDS-hole by chance?
Click to expand...

Yes. Because the fact that plenty Jews state that non jews are not human is not a sign that the jews might have racists among them.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police soldiers stationed at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron saved the life of a nine-month-old Palestinian boy on Sunday, the Hebrew news site Walla reported.
> 
> The soldiers heard shouts coming from a nearby home and when they arrived they found an unconscious baby surrounded by distressed family members who were trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> The baby was not breathing and his face had turned blue. The soldiers took over the effort to revive him, and a Border Police medic who was called to the scene succeeded in getting him breathing again.
> 
> Watch an Israel Police video of the medic treating the baby below:
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Border Police Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Palestinians have capital punishment for heterosexuality has nothing to do with Jews,
> only a lowlife racist would go that far openly.
> 
> Are You a #BDS-hole by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because the fact that plenty Jews state that non jews are not human is not a sign that the jews might have racists among them.
Click to expand...


Let me understand:

*Palestinians have capital punishment for suspected homosexuals, 
because "Jews are bad & co"?*

Do You have more of those gems of #BDS-hole idiocy?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The israelis don't blow up babies under 1 year of age. Good to now. I'll try to pretend to be one if I run into trouble with the authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis also don't hang political opponents... or have public executions of homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Must be all the jewishim. God go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Palestinians have capital punishment for heterosexuality has nothing to do with Jews,
> only a lowlife racist would go that far openly.
> 
> Are You a #BDS-hole by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because the fact that plenty Jews state that non jews are not human is not a sign that the jews might have racists among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me understand:
> 
> *Palestinians have capital punishment for suspected homosexuals,
> because "Jews are bad & co"?*
> 
> Do You have more of those gems of #BDS-hole idiocy?
Click to expand...

I am letting you read - you have to allow your brain to function seperately.


----------



## Hollie

Basically, I cant think of a better message the self-entitled welfare fraud industry, otherwise known as Pal’Istanians, could send acknowledging their truly profound and gritty whining

There is an underlying messages that comes from the Islamic terrorist reaction to western nations withholding their welfare payments.  It is that the relevant, first world international community can (at times), have great influence in preventing the atrocities of islamist fear societies. The value of the international community is to impose certain penalties on societies that are unable to respect human rights and some very basic moral codes. Sometimes this is formal through sanctions, but more effectively by closing the welfare money spigot that showers islamic terrorists with kuffar supplied welfare funds.  
*



Palestinians: Australian Decision to Withhold Funds 'Declaration of War'*

Palestinians: Australian Decision to Withhold Funds 'Declaration of War'

JERUSALEM, Israel – The Palestinian Authority accused Australia of making a declaration of war following its decision to withhold financial aid to the PA if it continues to reward terrorists and their families. It's one more nation pressuring the PA to stop a policy many call "pay to slay."


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel



Not a horrible idea except the order of events is reversed.  You don't reward violence with goodies.  You require the violence to stop before they get goodies.  Standard parenting for small children.  Good behaviour gets rewarded, bad behaviour does not.  Rewarding violence and terrorism will only encourage more terrorism.  Especially with certain aspects of the Arab Palestinian mindset.  

So the response should be that permits for employment or trade will be happily granted after a period without any sort of violence.  None.  Zip.  Nada.  Zero.


----------



## Shusha

Further, this whole line of thinking assumes that Israel is the one to solve the problem.  She is not.  Sooner or later the Gazans will be required to address their own behaviour.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible idea except the order of events is reversed.  You don't reward violence with goodies.  You require the violence to stop before they get goodies.  Standard parenting for small children.  Good behaviour gets rewarded, bad behaviour does not.  Rewarding violence and terrorism will only encourage more terrorism.  Especially with certain aspects of the Arab Palestinian mindset.
> 
> So the response should be that permits for employment or trade will be happily granted after a period without any sort of violence.  None.  Zip.  Nada.  Zero.
Click to expand...

Many times the Palestinians have proposed that both sides stop their violence. Israel has always refused to stop theirs.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> Further, this whole line of thinking assumes that Israel is the one to solve the problem.  She is not.  Sooner or later the Gazans will be required to address their own behaviour.


Israel does not respect the treaties it agrees to.

"Okay, lets all stop - arabs don't attack and Israelis stop moving their sweaty asses onto other people's land."

Israel, "Cool, cool. It's alright"

Three days later.
Replace the banana with a Palestinian kid on his way to school.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible idea except the order of events is reversed.  You don't reward violence with goodies.  You require the violence to stop before they get goodies.  Standard parenting for small children.  Good behaviour gets rewarded, bad behaviour does not.  Rewarding violence and terrorism will only encourage more terrorism.  Especially with certain aspects of the Arab Palestinian mindset.
> 
> So the response should be that permits for employment or trade will be happily granted after a period without any sort of violence.  None.  Zip.  Nada.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times the Palestinians have proposed that both sides stop their violence. Israel has always refused to stop theirs.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How many Arabs from Gaza got to work in Egypt from 1948 to 1967?  How many since 1967?
> Where is Egypt's offer to give jobs to Arabs from Gaza to help solve the unemployment issue in that area?
> Never happened?  Never will ?
> Arabs not helping Arabs, even those clans which did come from Egypt?
> Now, the Hamas is not daring to attack Egypt in any way, for food, work, health.  Only Israel.  As per the Hamas charter. ]
> 
> Diplomat from Gulf Arab state pushes plan under which Israel would allow 5,000 Gaza workers into Israel in bid to end balloon terror wave.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Qatar: End Gaza riots by letting Gazans work in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible idea except the order of events is reversed.  You don't reward violence with goodies.  You require the violence to stop before they get goodies.  Standard parenting for small children.  Good behaviour gets rewarded, bad behaviour does not.  Rewarding violence and terrorism will only encourage more terrorism.  Especially with certain aspects of the Arab Palestinian mindset.
> 
> So the response should be that permits for employment or trade will be happily granted after a period without any sort of violence.  None.  Zip.  Nada.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times the Palestinians have proposed that both sides stop their violence. Israel has always refused to stop theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
Click to expand...

Got  an extra feedline to give?

This thread is very passive aggressive.


----------



## Hollie

It seems that the Australian Conservative party is not thrilled with Islamic terrorists claiming they should be spit on. Australia took a reasonable position that its welfare money donated to Arabs-Moslems has certain conditions attached: such as the welfare dollars cannot be used to finance Islamic terrorism. Seemingly, not such an unreasonable demand. However, Islamic terrorists are not reasonable people. 


A Palestinian official says Australia should be ‘spit on’ (https://www.theaustralian.com.au/…/6222e9beff77591b7be4f464…) for heeding Cory Bernardi’s call to axe foreign aid funding to the Palestinian Authority after terrorism concerns. The official’s slur vindicates the Conservative Party’s call and the government’s response
https://www.conservatives.org.au/australia_worthy_of_being_…https://www.conservatives.org.au/taxpayers_funding_palestin…






Lovely, lovely folks those welfare dependent retrogrades.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> It seems that the Australian Conservative party is not thrilled with Islamic terrorists claiming they should be spit on. Australia took a reasonable position that its welfare money donated to Arabs-Moslems has certain conditions attached: such as the welfare dollars cannot be used to finance Islamic terrorism. Seemingly, not such an unreasonable demand. However, Islamic terrorists are not reasonable people.
> 
> 
> A Palestinian official says Australia should be ‘spit on’ (https://www.theaustralian.com.au/…/6222e9beff77591b7be4f464…) for heeding Cory Bernardi’s call to axe foreign aid funding to the Palestinian Authority after terrorism concerns. The official’s slur vindicates the Conservative Party’s call and the government’s response
> https://www.conservatives.org.au/australia_worthy_of_being_…https://www.conservatives.org.au/taxpayers_funding_palestin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, lovely folks those welfare dependent retrogrades.


And I bet he didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Hollie

Largely confirming what has been documented elsewhere.

New Analysis Confirms Hamas Organized Violent Gaza Border Riots


The vast majority of Palestinian fatalities during violent demonstrations on the Israel-Gaza border were members or affiliates of terrorist organizations – primarily Hamas.

Of the 112 reported deaths from March 30 to May 14, 93 people (83 percent) belonged to or were associated with terrorist groups, according to a new analysis from the Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center.

Most of the dead connected to terrorist groups – 63 people – were Hamas members. This figure is consistent with assessments offered by two senior Hamas officials as the violence played out. Salah Bardawil claimed that Hamas members represented half of the total deaths and boasted that of 62 people killed on May 14, 50 were Hamas members. Hamas political chief Yayha Sinwar claimed more than 60 Hamas deaths on that day.




Oh my. I hope no korans were martyred during the gee-had.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For now, the Israeli military’s humanitarian-aid project “Operation Good Neighbor” continues after seven years of the Syrian civil war: It includes tons of food, clothes, toys, field equipment, generators, tents, blankets, and crates of medicine requested via telephone by desperate Syrian doctors. Israeli citizens throughout various Golan Heights communities are all engaged in collecting the most goods they can for Syrian refugees. In the special overnight operations earlier this week—always within the parameters of a cautious military action—Israeli soldiers opened the gates and delivered the items across the border. And from there, medical personnel associated with the Israel Defense Forces provided treatment to the wounded and the sick. Those who were seriously injured were loaded onto trucks and helicopters. Those with devastating injuries (and for whom you might say were beyond help) were quickly transported to Nahariya’s Galilee Medical Center, where they were treated by an incredible team of surgeons, including Dr. Eyal Sela, who not only took the time to speak with us but showed us amazing, horrific images. Here, we learn that a man can save another, even when the prospect of doing so seems impossible. We saw faces where only foreheads and eyes were left, skulls reconstructed from nothingness with a reinvented nose, mouth and chin; limbs smashed and grafted prostheses. Transplants, extensions, computer inventions. Some 5,000 people have been taken care in the little hospital.

(full article online)

Syrians flee towards hospitals of the ‘enemy’


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> For now, the Israeli military’s humanitarian-aid project “Operation Good Neighbor” continues after seven years of the Syrian civil war: It includes tons of food, clothes, toys, field equipment, generators, tents, blankets, and crates of medicine requested via telephone by desperate Syrian doctors. Israeli citizens throughout various Golan Heights communities are all engaged in collecting the most goods they can for Syrian refugees. In the special overnight operations earlier this week—always within the parameters of a cautious military action—Israeli soldiers opened the gates and delivered the items across the border. And from there, medical personnel associated with the Israel Defense Forces provided treatment to the wounded and the sick. Those who were seriously injured were loaded onto trucks and helicopters. Those with devastating injuries (and for whom you might say were beyond help) were quickly transported to Nahariya’s Galilee Medical Center, where they were treated by an incredible team of surgeons, including Dr. Eyal Sela, who not only took the time to speak with us but showed us amazing, horrific images. Here, we learn that a man can save another, even when the prospect of doing so seems impossible. We saw faces where only foreheads and eyes were left, skulls reconstructed from nothingness with a reinvented nose, mouth and chin; limbs smashed and grafted prostheses. Transplants, extensions, computer inventions. Some 5,000 people have been taken care in the little hospital.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Syrians flee towards hospitals of the ‘enemy’


Spacing would do marvels you know.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Father of American Terror Victim Cause Great International Embarrassment for Palestinian Authority - Taylor Force


----------



## Sixties Fan

A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:

 After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]

(full article online)

European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Here is more of the unhinged stuttering and mumbling coming from the Fatah version of Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud, Intl. Inc.

"We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”

That's fine Mahmoud. As much as your blustering will hurt my feelings, maybe do the honorable thing and return the kuffar welfare dollars you have been given already this year, you money grubbing welfare fraud thief. 



July 10, 2018 
Fatah to US: “We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”  - PMW Bulletins






PMW Bulletins
Fatah to US: “We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”





By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

At a Fatah demonstration earlier this month, Abbas' deputy chairman of Fatah, Mahmoud Al-Aloul, announced that Palestinians don't want US aid, because US is "forming an alliance" with Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, "the Israeli enemy":








*Fatah Deputy Chairman and Fatah Central Committee member Mahmoud Al-Aloul:* "Mahmoud Abbas has told him [Trump], and we are telling him, that America is not fit to be a sponsor of peace... This American Trump is forming an alliance with [Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin] Netanyahu, the Israeli enemy, who is sowing havoc and destruction over the land by expropriation and building settlements... We want freedom. We want independence. *We want an end to the occupation. We don't want your flour, your wheat, or your aid*."
[Official PA TV, July 2, 2018


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> Here is more of the unhinged stuttering and mumbling coming from the Fatah version of Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud, Intl. Inc.
> 
> "We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”
> 
> That's fine Mahmoud. As much as your blustering will hurt my feelings, maybe do the honorable thing and return the kuffar welfare dollars you have been given already this year, you money grubbing welfare fraud thief.
> 
> 
> 
> July 10, 2018
> Fatah to US: “We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> Fatah to US: “We don’t want your flour, your wheat, or your aid”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> At a Fatah demonstration earlier this month, Abbas' deputy chairman of Fatah, Mahmoud Al-Aloul, announced that Palestinians don't want US aid, because US is "forming an alliance" with Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, "the Israeli enemy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatah Deputy Chairman and Fatah Central Committee member Mahmoud Al-Aloul:* "Mahmoud Abbas has told him [Trump], and we are telling him, that America is not fit to be a sponsor of peace... This American Trump is forming an alliance with [Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin] Netanyahu, the Israeli enemy, who is sowing havoc and destruction over the land by expropriation and building settlements... We want freedom. We want independence. *We want an end to the occupation. We don't want your flour, your wheat, or your aid*."
> [Official PA TV, July 2, 2018


You're quite right - I'm not going to read that, but thanks for stopping by.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


He misquoted Resolution 194.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
Click to expand...


Resolution 194 is non-binding.
Not even worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
Click to expand...

Nothing is binding for someone without a consciounce.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
Click to expand...

Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
Click to expand...


It's a non-binding opinion. 

Otherwise, please don't feel a need to give us another of your goofy legal opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a non-binding opinion.
> 
> Otherwise, please don't feel a need to give us another of your goofy legal opinions.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I hear that all of the time by people trying to duck the issue. It is true that GA resolutions are non binding. However, if they are based on international law, that law is binding even though the resolution, in itself, is not.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
Click to expand...


Smoke blowing at best.
International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
Click to expand...

What does the last bit mean?

International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
Click to expand...


I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:

Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)

That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.



Hence the "live at peace" part of 194.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
Click to expand...

Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case against Israel, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs - *because it "looks better"*

Think about it.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

I thought about it. 

You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians. 

The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.

What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.



rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
Click to expand...

I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
Click to expand...


And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word to be used when You have nothing concrete to present.

Couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the last bit mean?
> 
> International law does oblige - did you never wonder why there's a thread called boycott Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
Click to expand...

And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because opinionated folks who imagine that international law shines out of their ass, but can't make a coherent legal case, want to convince Palestinian Arabs that they should leave Israeli jobs -
> *because it "looks better"*
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
Click to expand...


Feel free to return when You find an international law,
that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.
> 
> You know there are other people besides the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> The international law is a moral compass and Israel clearly doesn't know how to read it.
> 
> What Palestinians do might not be ethical but it isn't as moraless as what the Israelis do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
Click to expand...

Ok, really.

We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN resolutions are not international law, they are a moral farce.
> No country in the world should measure its' positions against the idiocy of UN, if it wants to stay independent.
> 
> 
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
Click to expand...


Your opinion is not international law.

Do I have to exlpain on fingers?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know q u i t e  a  f e w  that do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
Click to expand...

No.

I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.

What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:
> 
> Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)
> 
> That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.
Click to expand...

Indeed, but he missed paragraph 1

11. _Resolves_ that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours *should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,* and that compensation should be paid for the property of those *choosing not to return* and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible;​
The options in Paragraph 2 are a matter of individual choice.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 194 is non-binding.
> Not even worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 194 followed closely international law. That is the basis of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoke blowing at best.
> International law doesn't oblige states to accept hostile populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I like my opponents totally and helplessly befuddled by simple facts.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:
> 
> Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)
> 
> That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but he missed paragraph 1
> 
> 11. _Resolves_ that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours *should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,* and that compensation should be paid for the property of those *choosing not to return* and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible;​
> The options in Paragraph 2 are a matter of individual choice.
Click to expand...


Sure.  But the LIVE AT PEACE is not.  EoZ's point is that a property claim is not sufficient to establish an absolute right.  Resettlement and compensation are adequate alternatives.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:
> 
> Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)
> 
> That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but he missed paragraph 1
> 
> 11. _Resolves_ that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours *should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,* and that compensation should be paid for the property of those *choosing not to return* and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible;​
> The options in Paragraph 2 are a matter of individual choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  But the LIVE AT PEACE is not.  EoZ's point is that a property claim is not sufficient to establish an absolute right.  Resettlement and compensation are adequate alternatives.
Click to expand...


Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.



Absolutely.  And if we use Team Palestine's rules that descendants of refugees remain refugees there are millions of Jewish refugees still waiting repatriation, resettlement and compensation.  And unlike Palestinian Arab "refugees" -- Jewish refugees are outside their country of nationality and owing to their well-founded fear of persecution are unable to return and are therefore ACTUALLY refugees.  We need to get on this.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:
> 
> Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)
> 
> That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but he missed paragraph 1
> 
> 11. _Resolves_ that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours *should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,* and that compensation should be paid for the property of those *choosing not to return* and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible;​
> The options in Paragraph 2 are a matter of individual choice.
Click to expand...


Indeed, but history is unequivocal in its demonstration of Arabs-Moslems being unable and unwilling to "_live at peace with their neighbours_".


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  And if we use Team Palestine's rules that descendants of refugees remain refugees there are millions of Jewish refugees still waiting repatriation, resettlement and compensation.  And unlike Palestinian Arab "refugees" -- Jewish refugees are outside their country of nationality and owing to their well-founded fear of persecution are unable to return and are therefore ACTUALLY refugees.  We need to get on this.
Click to expand...


There're lands in Syria, beyond the Golans as one example, which were taken from Jewish citizens of Syria, now Israeli citizens, that were taken by force, as a direct result of a joint Arab effort to turn the whole Jewish community in the middle east into refugees.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  And if we use Team Palestine's rules that descendants of refugees remain refugees there are millions of Jewish refugees still waiting repatriation, resettlement and compensation.  And unlike Palestinian Arab "refugees" -- Jewish refugees are outside their country of nationality and owing to their well-founded fear of persecution are unable to return and are therefore ACTUALLY refugees.  We need to get on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  And if we use Team Palestine's rules that descendants of refugees remain refugees there are millions of Jewish refugees still waiting repatriation, resettlement and compensation.  And unlike Palestinian Arab "refugees" -- Jewish refugees are outside their country of nationality and owing to their well-founded fear of persecution are unable to return and are therefore ACTUALLY refugees.  We need to get on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There're lands in Syria, beyond the Golans as one example, which were taken from Jewish citizens of Syria, now Israeli citizens, that were taken by force, as a direct result of a joint Arab effort to turn the whole Jewish community in the middle east into refugees.
Click to expand...

Yes. There is that.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, Akiva Eldar wrote an article in Al Monitor, Compromise is possible on Palestinian right of return, demonstrating there is no Palestinian "right of return" according to international law:
> 
> After deliberating on a petition by Greek Cypriot refugees, the European Court of Human Rights ruled in March 2010 that claiming a certain land or property as “home” is insufficient to establish a right. An overwhelming majority of the 17 judges agreed that given that 35 years had passed since the petitioners lost their property when Turkey invaded northern Cyprus in 1974, and the local population had changed, the claimants were entitled to compensation in cash, but not necessarily in land. The judges warned that rectifying an old injustice could result in a new injustice. One can infer that UN Resolution 194 of 1948, stipulating that a refugee can choose between a return to Israel and compensation, does not grant every refugee a personal right to return. [emphasis added]
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> European Court of Human Rights rulings indicate no "right of return" and that Gaza isn't occupied (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> He misquoted Resolution 194.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he did.  EoZ writes:
> 
> Instructs the Conciliation Commission to facilitate the repatriation, resettlement and economic and social rehabilitation of the refugees and the payment of compensation, and to maintain close relations with the Director of the United Nations Relief for Palestine Refugees and, through him, with the appropriate organs and agencies of the United Nations (emphasis added)
> 
> That is word-for-word from Article 11, paragraph 2 of the resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but he missed paragraph 1
> 
> 11. _Resolves_ that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours *should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,* and that compensation should be paid for the property of those *choosing not to return* and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or in equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible;​
> The options in Paragraph 2 are a matter of individual choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but history is unequivocal in its demonstration of Arabs-Moslems being unable and unwilling to "_live at peace with their neighbours_".
Click to expand...

Are remontrating racism a bit?


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compensation has to be viewed in the whole context of losses on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  And if we use Team Palestine's rules that descendants of refugees remain refugees there are millions of Jewish refugees still waiting repatriation, resettlement and compensation.  And unlike Palestinian Arab "refugees" -- Jewish refugees are outside their country of nationality and owing to their well-founded fear of persecution are unable to return and are therefore ACTUALLY refugees.  We need to get on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There're lands in Syria, beyond the Golans as one example, which were taken from Jewish citizens of Syria, now Israeli citizens, that were taken by force, as a direct result of a joint Arab effort to turn the whole Jewish community in the middle east into refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There is that.
Click to expand...


*New map of Jewish land holdings in Syria*

In December, I wrote about the little-known fact that the Jewish National Fund owns some 53 square kilometers of land in Syria. I showed a map of some of their holdings made in the 1930s:





Now, Guy Bechor writes (in Hebrew) many fascinating details on this story, about how a member of Hovevei Zion named David Rosenberg encouraged the purchase of land in the Hauran and tried to get Jews to settle there. Some did, in various settlements with names like Tiferet Binyamin and Nachalat Moshe. The settlements were attacked by Arabs and the Turks disallowed any further Jews from moving in, which doomed the enterprise.

The land was owned by the Palestine Jewish Colonization Association (PICA), which  gave the lands to the JNF in the 1950s.

Here are his maps:








Bechor also shows a Hebrew poster for a tour to visit these lands in the summer of 1935 - since there were no fences along the borders, Jews could just take a trip to Syria to visit historic Jewish lands in the Golan and Hauran.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


>


And yet you slaughter the Palestinians. Would think opression taught you empathy but nough


----------



## rylah

Wanna talk about reparations? Special refugee status?
Get ready to sell Your pants.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Wanna talk about reparations? Special refugee status?
> Get ready to sell Your pants.


You don't know what it means to be a refugee, you Islam hating troll. I will keep my pants. I'm not a Jew - I don't sell just anything for money.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna talk about reparations? Special refugee status?
> Get ready to sell Your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what it means to be a refugee, you Islam hating troll. I will keep my pants. I'm not a Jew - I don't sell just anything for money.
Click to expand...



Our moral judge is getting angry and has an antisemitic twitching.

Done case.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna talk about reparations? Special refugee status?
> Get ready to sell Your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what it means to be a refugee, you Islam hating troll. I will keep my pants. I'm not a Jew - I don't sell just anything for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our moral judge.
Click to expand...

I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> And yet you slaughter the Palestinians. Would think opression taught you empathy but nough



You just don't get it, do you?  You create a false moral equivalency between persecution, pogroms, genocide and defense against persecution, pogroms, genocide.  There is no moral equivalency between someone who says, "We are going to rip the hearts out of Jews" and then brings a bomb to a place where there are Jews and someone who says, "Back away from the fence, or I will be forced to defend us."

What persecution, pogroms, genocide taught Jews is that when people tell you who they are -- believe them.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna talk about reparations? Special refugee status?
> Get ready to sell Your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what it means to be a refugee, you Islam hating troll. I will keep my pants. I'm not a Jew - I don't sell just anything for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our moral judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take that as a compliment.
Click to expand...


Thank You for showing what a lowlife filth Israel is standing against on a daily basis.
Guys like you never fail to remind Israelis the value of outside opinions.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> d someone who says, "Back away from the fence, or I will be forced to defend us."












That's what you do.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> d someone who says, "Back away from the fence, or I will be forced to defend us."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you do.
Click to expand...








Two #BDS-holes hacked


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And You never deliver, You may think that international law is this code word You can use to force other behave at Your whimsies.
> 
> Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
Click to expand...


I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions in damages.
That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And does that "touch" somehow what I just - or ever - said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to return when You find an international law,
> that obliges Israel to open doors to a hostile population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Never confuse being offended with being right.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, really.
> 
> We're talking about different topics. I was only referring to international law. I don't know what you're getting upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse being offended with being right.
Click to expand...

So i should not confuse you having been offended for having been right?

It's okay - to be honest I don't care very much.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is not international law.
> 
> Do I have to exlpain on fingers?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse being offended with being right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i should not confuse you having been offended for having been right?
> 
> It's okay - to be honest I don't care very much.
Click to expand...


Yeah this thread is exactly about the insistent denial of anti-Israeli posters to face reality, and inability to form a cohesive argument when presented with facts.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I think I found what is called a achille's heel on you. I never accused you, never - here on this - accused Israel - in fact I've been more than distracted - and yet you are upset.
> 
> What made you feel that upset was not me - but something else. Perhaps what is called a shame button. Like if someone sometime has been humiliated over stealing - whether they stole or not - the very thought of that they may have or might steal triggers strong disproportional feelings of shame. Of course I don't know if you feel shame, but you do seem triggered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse being offended with being right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i should not confuse you having been offended for having been right?
> 
> It's okay - to be honest I don't care very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this thread is exactly about the insistent denial of anti-Israeli posters to face reality, and inability to form a cohesive argument when presented with facts.
Click to expand...

Now now - you give your emotions too much power.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying Arabs owe Israelis hundreds of billions of damages.
> That You get offended by simple facts is not my problem. Your team itself sets the frame to allow Israelis demand reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never confuse being offended with being right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i should not confuse you having been offended for having been right?
> 
> It's okay - to be honest I don't care very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this thread is exactly about the insistent denial of anti-Israeli posters to face reality, and inability to form a cohesive argument when presented with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now - you give your emotions too much power.
Click to expand...


I'm an Israeli, it's natural that I'm invested emotionally in this conflict,
but emotions don't change the facts, neither of which You were able to address.

That's why we've seen You run like a scared duck for the last couple pages.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never confuse being offended with being right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i should not confuse you having been offended for having been right?
> 
> It's okay - to be honest I don't care very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this thread is exactly about the insistent denial of anti-Israeli posters to face reality, and inability to form a cohesive argument when presented with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now now - you give your emotions too much power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an Israeli, it's natural that I'm invested emotionally in this conflict,
> but emotions don't change the facts, neither of which You were able to address.
> 
> That's why we've seen You run like a scared duck for the last couple pages.
Click to expand...

Why do you talk if you have nothing to say..


----------



## rylah

*Eggplant from Gaza in Israeli marketing chains*

A consumer claims to have seen an eggplant box from Gaza, and the farmers are outraged: "In exchange for cheap produce, we sell the values." The Ministry of Agriculture warns in response: If the negligible import from Gaza, amounting to NIS 8 million a year, is stopped, then so is the large export of fruit from Israel to the Gaza Strip worth NIS 200 million

The Director-General of the Ministry of Agriculture, in a letter sent to the Secretary-General of the Israel Farmers Association, Abu Vilan, and to the Director General of the Council of Plants, Zvi Alon, said that the importation is more profitable for Israel than for the residents of Gaza, "Only 90-80,000 tons of fresh fruit (not vegetables) are transferred from Israel's farmers to the Gaza Strip every year, worth about NIS 200 million," it says.

"Imports from the Gaza Strip to Israel are only two types of vegetables (tomatoes and eggplants), amounting to only 5,000-4,000 tons, worth NIS 8 million, ie, imports from Gaza to Israel constitute about 5% of the total exports from Israel to Gaza.


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> *Eggplant from Gaza in Israeli marketing chains*
> 
> A consumer claims to have seen an eggplant box from Gaza, and the farmers are outraged: "In exchange for cheap produce, we sell the values." The Ministry of Agriculture warns in response: If the negligible import from Gaza, amounting to NIS 8 million a year, is stopped, then so is the large export of fruit from Israel to the Gaza Strip worth NIS 200 million
> 
> The Director-General of the Ministry of Agriculture, in a letter sent to the Secretary-General of the Israel Farmers Association, Abu Vilan, and to the Director General of the Council of Plants, Zvi Alon, said that the importation is more profitable for Israel than for the residents of Gaza, "Only 90-80,000 tons of fresh fruit (not vegetables) are transferred from Israel's farmers to the Gaza Strip every year, worth about NIS 200 million," it says.
> 
> "Imports from the Gaza Strip to Israel are only two types of vegetables (tomatoes and eggplants), amounting to only 5,000-4,000 tons, worth NIS 8 million, ie, imports from Gaza to Israel constitute about 5% of the total exports from Israel to Gaza.



The people of Gaza will find the means to again become their own worst enemy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Golan Regional Council Head Eli Malka, who initiated the collection, said, "For six years, a cruel war that claims the lives of hundreds of thousands of people has been taking place in Syria, and the world remains quiet in the face of this horror."

"We, the residents of the Golan, look right over the fence and see the people fleeing from the killing fields together with their children and clinging to the fence with Israel. We feel the moral obligation, in accordance with our values, to send humanitarian aid and as much as is possible to build a relationship of humanity with those who have always been our neighbors on the other side of the fence.

"The residents of the Golan have come together wholeheartedly to raise and collect supplies and make personal gift bags for the Syrian children to give them a moment of happiness in a great chaos.

"We thank the IDF and the 'Good Neighbor' command for the assistance in collecting and transferring supplies to the camps of the displaced."

So far, the aid provided by the Good Neighbors command in the Bashan Division and the Technological and Logistics Directorate in 30 separate operations included:

-75,700 liters of fuel for heating and operation of generators
-20 medical equipment units
-77 tons of clothing
-556 tents
-30 shadow nets
-12.5 tons of baby food
-130 tons of food

(full article online)

Residents and soldiers volunteer to assist Syrian refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several days later, attendees at a Fatah Central Committee meeting heard PA president Mahmoud Abbas’ reaction to the Israeli legislation – including the interesting claim that payments to terrorists began even before the existence of any ‘occupation’.

“Abbas lashed out at Israel for its decision to deduct payments made by the PA to families of “martyrs” and security prisoners (from tax revenues collected on behalf of the Palestinians), saying the Palestinians will take measures in accordance with their interest. He did not provide details about the nature of the measures the Palestinians were planning.

“We won’t allow anyone to interfere with the money [that is paid to the prisoners and families of “martyrs],” Abbas stressed. “They are our martyrs and prisoners and the injured and we will continue to pay them. We started the payments in 1965.””

BBC audiences have not seen any coverage of that statement (along with a vow to reject the anticipated US peace plan before it has even been made public) from Mahmoud Abbas.

As was noted here at the time, the BBC’s report did not inform readers that on the same day as the Israeli law was passed, Australia announced that it had “ended direct aid to the Palestinian Authority over fears its donations will be used to pay Palestinians convicted of terrorism and their families”.

The following day senior Palestinian Authority official Nabil Shaath (who is Abbas’ advisor on Foreign Affairs and International Relations) gave his reaction to that announcement on official PA TV. The Australian reported that Shaath stated:

(full article online)

BBC News ignores PA reactions to moves relating to terror payments


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Several days later, attendees at a Fatah Central Committee meeting heard PA president Mahmoud Abbas’ reaction to the Israeli legislation – including the interesting claim that payments to terrorists began even before the existence of any ‘occupation’.
> 
> “Abbas lashed out at Israel for its decision to deduct payments made by the PA to families of “martyrs” and security prisoners (from tax revenues collected on behalf of the Palestinians), saying the Palestinians will take measures in accordance with their interest. He did not provide details about the nature of the measures the Palestinians were planning.
> 
> “We won’t allow anyone to interfere with the money [that is paid to the prisoners and families of “martyrs],” Abbas stressed. “They are our martyrs and prisoners and the injured and we will continue to pay them. We started the payments in 1965.””
> 
> BBC audiences have not seen any coverage of that statement (along with a vow to reject the anticipated US peace plan before it has even been made public) from Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> As was noted here at the time, the BBC’s report did not inform readers that on the same day as the Israeli law was passed, Australia announced that it had “ended direct aid to the Palestinian Authority over fears its donations will be used to pay Palestinians convicted of terrorism and their families”.
> 
> The following day senior Palestinian Authority official Nabil Shaath (who is Abbas’ advisor on Foreign Affairs and International Relations) gave his reaction to that announcement on official PA TV. The Australian reported that Shaath stated:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC News ignores PA reactions to moves relating to terror payments


More of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Hollie

I typically feel as though I need an airline barf bag whenever I read about the sickness that afflicts the islamist Death Cultists posing as "Pal'istanians".

Nature has pre-programmed both humans and animals alike with a survival instinct. It's evident across the natural world. It's just a shame that a politico-religious ideology that engenders such passionate hatreds has fully consumed a retrograde society.



PMW Bulletins
What makes a Palestinian parent proud?
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
July 11, 2018 " 
What makes a Palestinian parent proud?  - PMW Bulletins

*What makes a Palestinian parent proud? *
*A son who recruits suicide bombers*

*Terrorist Muhammad Aql recruited suicide bombers who murdered 14 and wounded 50 in bus bombing*


*Parents: “He is imprisoned for an action that honors us”*


*The PA pays imprisoned terrorists monthly salaries and has allocated 7.47% of its 2018 budget for such rewards to imprisoned terrorists, released terrorists, families of so-called “Martyrs” and wounded*

The parents of Islamic Jihad member Muhammad Aql who recruited and prepared the suicide bombers who attacked a bus at Karkur Junction near Hadera on Oct. 21, 2002, murdering 14 and wounding 50, are such parents. When interviewed on official PA TV they described his actions as bringing them “honor”: 









*Mother of terrorist prisoner Muhammad Aql:* “Our hope is that Allah will release them from prison. These are heroes we raise our heads thanks to them...”
*Father of terrorist prisoner Muhammad Aql:* “Praise Allah, he is imprisoned for an action that honors us, and not for anything else.”
[Official PA TV, Giants of Endurance, June 17, 2018]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed economic successes of Americans in Israel and Judea/Samaria, and stated "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment in every way that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."

Within the demographic review Ettinger rejected reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding population registry and immigration, noting the PA is trying to conceal the fact that 20,000 Arabs emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.

He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs in Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort by Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.

(full article online)

20,000 Arabs migrate from Judea and Samaria every year


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed economic successes of Americans in Israel and Judea/Samaria, and stated "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment in every way that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> Within the demographic review Ettinger rejected reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding population registry and immigration, noting the PA is trying to conceal the fact that 20,000 Arabs emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs in Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort by Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 20,000 Arabs migrate from Judea and Samaria every year


Indeed, that is Israel's plan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed economic successes of Americans in Israel and Judea/Samaria, and stated "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment in every way that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> Within the demographic review Ettinger rejected reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding population registry and immigration, noting the PA is trying to conceal the fact that 20,000 Arabs emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs in Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort by Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 20,000 Arabs migrate from Judea and Samaria every year
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is Israel's plan.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Israel is going to steal your women, convert them and give them opportunities not available in your Islamic terrorist enclaves.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chelsea Football Club and World Jewish Congress launch first stage of Red Card for Hate


----------



## Sixties Fan

_“You keep using that word… I do not think it means what you think it means.”_

I keep hearing and reading statements from Jews, usually from America, prefaced by “my Jewish values.” Usually what follows is some sort of accusation against Israel that has little to do with facts – or an understanding of Jewish values. 

The basics are really simple, if you take the time to actually look at them: 

1)   The Ten Commandments, not “Tikkun Olam” 

The Ten Commandments are the fundamental guidelines of Jewish values, not the concept of Tikkun Olam. These are predicated on the Shema, the monotheistic declaration of faith in the One God: “Hear oh Israel, the Lord our God is one God.” Deuteronomy 6:4–9



The Ten Commandments are the guidelines that spell out what it means to be decent and provide the fundamental guidelines of moral society which have been accepted by to most of the nations on earth, including ones that do not adhere to Judeo-Christian faith. Societies that have not accepted these rules of behavior, (for example, those that permit murder for the sake of “honor”) are deemed immoral societies.  

Tikkun Olam seems to be a very popular term with American Jewry. Interestingly, it has no basis in the Torah.  

(full article online)

3 misunderstandings about my Jewish values (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> I typically feel as though I need an airline barf bag whenever I read about the sickness that afflicts the islamist Death Cultists posing as "Pal'istanians".
> 
> Nature has pre-programmed both humans and animals alike with a survival instinct. It's evident across the natural world. It's just a shame that a politico-religious ideology that engenders such passionate hatreds has fully consumed a retrograde society.
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> What makes a Palestinian parent proud?
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> July 11, 2018 "
> What makes a Palestinian parent proud?  - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *What makes a Palestinian parent proud?
> A son who recruits suicide bombers*
> 
> *Terrorist Muhammad Aql recruited suicide bombers who murdered 14 and wounded 50 in bus bombing*
> 
> 
> *Parents: “He is imprisoned for an action that honors us”*
> 
> 
> *The PA pays imprisoned terrorists monthly salaries and has allocated 7.47% of its 2018 budget for such rewards to imprisoned terrorists, released terrorists, families of so-called “Martyrs” and wounded*
> 
> The parents of Islamic Jihad member Muhammad Aql who recruited and prepared the suicide bombers who attacked a bus at Karkur Junction near Hadera on Oct. 21, 2002, murdering 14 and wounding 50, are such parents. When interviewed on official PA TV they described his actions as bringing them “honor”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mother of terrorist prisoner Muhammad Aql:* “Our hope is that Allah will release them from prison. These are heroes we raise our heads thanks to them...”
> *Father of terrorist prisoner Muhammad Aql:* “Praise Allah, he is imprisoned for an action that honors us, and not for anything else.”
> [Official PA TV, Giants of Endurance, June 17, 2018]



I find it impossible to support a people who praise & honor their own children as martyr hero's for blowing themselves up while killing others as well with them.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here, there and everywhere.....and always..... ]


The victim, a 50-year-old Israeli Jewish professor, was wearing a kippah when he was attacked by an Arab-German man.

According to _The Local_, the 20-year-old Arab assailant confronted the victim, shouting “No Jews in Germany!” and shoving him. The attacker also knocked the professor’s kippah off.

(full article online)

Jewish professor attacked by Arab - then beaten by German police


----------



## Sixties Fan

But video footage obtained by TPS shows hundreds of locals in recent days denouncing Assad and Russian President Vladimir Putin and gathering at the Syria-Israel border to ask for IDF protection against possible reprisals by the victorious forces. 

One local resident, speaking to TPS by phone from inside Syria, stressed that Western air strikes, rather than Assad’s forces, had forced the surrender of rebel forces, and also said that the reintroduction of Assad’s army would be a “disaster” for local residents. He added that a majority of Syrians. at least in the vicinity of the Israeli border trust Israel and the IDF far more than the Syrian army and have called on Israel in recent days to move to protect them.

(full article online)

Exclusive: Syrian Locals Denounce Assad, Putin; Plead With Israel for Protection


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did the Iranian president implicitly recognize Jerusalem as Jewish? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Award-winning artist Yoram Raanan lost decades’ worth of paintings during the “fire intifada” of 2016. Fortunately, the art was digitally preserved and is now available in a coffee table book.

(full article online)

Treasured Jewish Art Burned in ‘Fire Intifada’ Digitally Preserved


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jumhour’s release came just hours after Israel Police Commissioner Roni Alsheich confirmed the child was being held in a Palestinian Authority-controlled area of the West Bank. He said police were in talks with their PA counterparts to free Jumhour and that the Shin Bet had also joined the manhunt.





Karim Jumhour (Courtesy)

According to Hadashot news, the kidnapping is believed to have been carried out by a crime family over unpaid debts. Other Hebrew media reports said it revolved around a financial fight among the boy’s relatives.

On Thursday, police said they arrested four suspects. Police said three of the suspects are aged 26, 27 and 41, with no details given about the fourth individual.

(full article online)

Kidnapped Israeli boy held in West Bank released after 3 days in captivity


----------



## Hollie

OK Kuffar. Mr. Mufti has issued a fatwa and as you might expect, it appeals to those fascist, totalitarian ideals that make the fascist, totalitarian ideology of Islamism what it is. 

Jerusalem mufti: Muslim who sells land to Jews 'traitor to Islam'

*Jerusalem mufti: Muslim who sells land to Jews ‘traitor to Islam’*
 July 11, 2018






Mr. Mufti says so.


----------



## Hollie

People are murdered most every day, often _en mass_, by _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_™️ who truly believe they are doing the work of their gods and his partner. Truth for them is that they will receive carnal rewards in the afterlife. Another truth is that adherents to only one particular politico-religious ideology on the planet actively promote and further that madness


Newsweek: Palestinian Terror Campaign Caused by Israeli Attempt to End Palestinian Terror Campaign | CAMERA

Newsweek described the second Intifada as "an uprising triggered by Israel retaking Palestinian cities in the West Bank." But as CAMERA's Gilead Ini explains, that's like saying "the 1944 D-Day invasion is what triggered the 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor." To be clear: the pre-planned violence of the Intifada began in September 2000 after Yasir Arafat rejected a peace proposal. Terrorists had already claimed hundreds of Israeli lives when, in 2002, a suicide bomber killed 30 Israelis celebrating Passover, triggering in response the Israeli operation to retake some Palestinian cities. So according to Newsweek, the Israeli operation to end the Intifada was responsible for starting the Intifada.




CAMERA.ORG


----------



## Hollie

Israel is laying down a heapin’ helpin’ of gee-had denied across Islamic terrorist’Istan.

While I have to question why it took so long for the IDF to ramp up its Islamic terrorist beatdown drills, I’ll be anxious to see if Israel is going to take a more aggressive role in eliminating threats from the Islamic terrorist franchises.

Israel-Gaza Violence Flares, Two Palestinian Teens Killed

Israel carried out what spokesman Lieutenant Colonel Jonathan Conricus called the biggest daytime assault against the Hamas-ruled territory since their 2014 war. Hamas targets hit in the day-long operation included underground tunnels militants dug to infiltrate Israel to carry out attacks, and a site used to prepare kites and balloons for airborne arson attacks, the military said.


----------



## Hollie

Hamas will need to start begging the kuffar for more welfare money.

*Israel exchange intense fire Hamas militants in Gaza and
*
*Israel exchange intense fire Hamas militants in Gaza and*



ARON HELLER
Associated PressJuly 14, 2018


----------



## Hollie

Gee-had - It’s all fun and games until Hamas has to withdraw from their welfare account to pay for the damages.



Three wounded as 200 projectiles fired at Israel from Gaza Strip


----------



## Sixties Fan

A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.

Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.

(full article online)

Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> Hamas will need to start begging the kuffar for more welfare money.
> 
> *Israel exchange intense fire Hamas militants in Gaza and
> *
> *Israel exchange intense fire Hamas militants in Gaza and*
> 
> 
> 
> ARON HELLER
> Associated PressJuly 14, 2018




Maybe the Pali's can cash in Arafat's I.O.U s.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newsweek: Palestinian Terror Campaign Caused by Israeli Attempt to End Palestinian Terror Campaign | CAMERA


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested


Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
Click to expand...


Hate speech and open incitement to murder
 is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._

Thanks for providing the evidence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
Click to expand...

Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.
Click to expand...

Or just a subject that You'll never even come close to discussing,facts don't work for You.
Because let's be frank Team Palestine has no other working tactic left but to spread disinformation and blood libels.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or just a subject that You'll never even come close to discussing,facts don't work for You.
> Because let's be frank Team Palestine has no other working tactic left but to spread disinformation and blood libels.
Click to expand...

Blood libels, antisemitism, terrorism, incitement, Israel's hooey list is expanding.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or just a subject that You'll never even come close to discussing,facts don't work for You.
> Because let's be frank Team Palestine has no other working tactic left but to spread disinformation and blood libels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blood libels, antisemitism, terrorism, incitement, Israel's hooey list is expanding.
Click to expand...


If antisemitism and incitement to murder are not a real concern,
why Team Palestine is so reluctant to discuss it?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A conference in East Jerusalem sponsored by the Palestinian Authority and attended by members of the Islamic Movement in Israel and of the Turkish Waqf was shut down and raided by police on Saturday by order of Minister of Public Security Gilad Erdan, whose office said the event promoted “incitement” against the state of Israel.
> 
> Police also arrested Munib al-Masri, a powerful Palestinian businessman who funded the conference.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel shutters PA-backed conference in East Jerusalem, top businessman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or just a subject that You'll never even come close to discussing,facts don't work for You.
> Because let's be frank Team Palestine has no other working tactic left but to spread disinformation and blood libels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blood libels, antisemitism, terrorism, incitement, Israel's hooey list is expanding.
Click to expand...


As usual, you’re reduced to spamming the thread with pointless, cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Hollie

It didn’t take much to convince the Islamic terrorists in Gaza’istan that 
gee-had has unpleasant consequences. A few air strikes was all that israel needed to send an emphatic message that months of gee-had attacks were to end. 

I still don’t understand why it took israel so long to respond. 


*Hamas claims ceasefire reached with Israel after biggest air strikes on Gaza Strip since 2014 war*
World Agence France-PresseJul 15, 2018 1233 IST






Hamas claims ceasefire reached with Israel after biggest air strikes on Gaza Strip since 2014 war - Firstpost

Gaza City (Palestinian Territories): Israel unleashed its biggest air strikes on the Gaza Strip since a 2014 war, killing two Palestinians, while dozens of rockets targeted Israel, but Hamas said a ceasefire had been reached late in the day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Hudna?  And then another.....and another....

Tactical Hudna and Islamist Intolerance


----------



## Sixties Fan

Readers may recall that last month we took note of a BBC report in which the programme presenter described an Israeli Arab as ‘Palestinian’ even though the person in question had not identified himself as such.  

“According to a study carried out last year by the Israel Democracy Institute just 14% of the Arab citizens of Israel define their primary identity as Palestinian. However, even in the contemporary era of race and gender self-identification, one BBC World Service radio presenter appears to have granted himself the prerogative of deciding how Israel’s Arab citizens should be defined.”

That issue arose again in the July 12th edition of the BBC Radio 4 programme ‘Woman’s Hour’which included a segment (from 25:48 here) described in the synopsis thus:





“Writer and cook Yasmin Khan’s travels took her from the olive groves of the West Bank and the fruit markets of Jerusalem to the first micro-brewery in Bethlehem [sic]. While breaking bread with the Palestinian people she learnt about the realities of their everyday lives. Yasmin joins Jenni to Cook the Perfect…Fattoush.”

Despite Fattoush being a dish found across the Middle East, in response to a question in the introduction from presenter Jenni Murray, Khan told listeners that “Fattoush is just a classic Palestinian salad”.

(full article online)

Inaccuracies, politicised framing and salad on BBC R4 ‘Woman’s Hour’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last Saturday afternoon a young Arab man was attacked in the Ein el-Maghara neighborhood of Umm al-Fahm, an Arab town that lies just south of Afula in northern Israel. The man was shot several times and seriously injured by unknown gunmen.

United Hatzalah volunteer Sanaa Mahameed, who lives in Umm al-Fahm, was alerted to the scene and immediately rushed to treat the injured man. The man, Hamzeh Mahameed (no relation) aged 21, was driving his car when he was attacked late Saturday afternoon. Sanaa stopped his bleeding, bandaged his wounds and then proceeded to wait for 30 minutes until an ambulance arrived to take him to HaEmek Medical Center in Afula.






(full article online)

Gunshot victim thanks first responder who saved his life


----------



## Hollie

There is one lesson that has not yet been learned by westerners and Israelis and that is: there is no ceasefire with Islamic terrorists. There is only a temporary Hudna that allows Islamic terrorists to regroup and re-arm. 


*Islamic Jihad: Ceasefire does not include kites*
Gaza terror groups say ceasefire with Israel doesn't include launching of terror kites, considered an act of 'freedom of expression.'

Islamic Jihad: Ceasefire does not include kites

Arutz Sheva Staff,  15/07/18 08:15


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> There is one lesson that has not yet been learned by westerners and Israelis and that is: there is no ceasefire with Islamic terrorists. There is only a temporary Hudna that allows Islamic terrorists to regroup and re-arm.
> 
> 
> *Islamic Jihad: Ceasefire does not include kites*
> Gaza terror groups say ceasefire with Israel doesn't include launching of terror kites, considered an act of 'freedom of expression.'
> 
> Islamic Jihad: Ceasefire does not include kites
> 
> Arutz Sheva Staff,  15/07/18 08:15


Time for Israel to bomb some more until the peaceful kites stop.
Israel's freedom of expression against acts of terror is an absolute right.


----------



## member

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incitement, soon to surpass terrorism as Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate speech and open incitement to murder
> is just the usual conduct of the Jihadi _"peaceful resistence"._
> 
> Thanks for providing the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, pimping Israel's load of hooey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or just a subject that You'll never even come close to discussing,facts don't work for You.
> Because let's be frank Team Palestine has no other working tactic left but to spread disinformation and blood libels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blood libels, antisemitism, terrorism, incitement, Israel's hooey list is expanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If antisemitism and incitement to murder are not a real concern,
> why Team Palestine is so reluctant to discuss it?
Click to expand...



*“If antisemitism and incitement to murder are not a real concern,
why Team Palestine is so 

 reluctant to discuss it?”*


​




Cause – 

 _*they*_ know, and don’t have a 

 TERRORIST LEG to stand on…..[u know, regarding Islamic hatred and terrorism throughout our universe against ALL HUMAN BEINGS] regardless of race, religion, gender, age, affiliation, short, tall, brethren or non-brethren – AND that’s the scariest part,  

 ------------  

muslim-on-muslim terrorism.











​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Real Madrid FC Joins Hundreds who Honor Slain Druze Border Policemen


----------



## Hollie

Oh, I don’t know. This doesn’t seem fair somehow. Why should a ceasefire bring a halt to all Islamic terrorist attacks? That seems, you know, racist or something to suggest that the 
gee-had can’t continue on a smaller scale.

Israel's Netanyahu says no ceasefire with Gaza if arson attacks continue - CNN

(CNN)Israel's Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has made clear that Israel will now consider arson attacks from Gaza in the same way that it considers launches of rockets and mortars.


----------



## Hollie

In this episode of _Things you Didn't Know that are Answered by Islamics_, we explore "Jews invented the fire engine."

I'll bet you didnt know that.

I'll bet you dont know why Jews invented the fire engine.







Palestinian cleric Khaled Al-Maghrabi delivered an address at the Al-Aqsa Mosque, in which he said that the fire engine was invented by a Jew in order extort the owners of burning homes to sell their property on the cheap. "If you expect Satan to do something good... know that his intentions are evil," he concluded. The address was posted on a YouTube channel run by Al-Maghrabi on July 12. ...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli troops do not directly interfere, but call on Syrian civilians to go back to their camp as regime offensive kills at least 10

(full article online)

200 displaced Syrians gather at Israeli border fence as Russia bombs civilians


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Islam the religion of Peace, there are no terrorists in Islam, and Israel is an Apartheid State which kills children for sport ]


Terror as a curiosity: Did you know that there is no Muslim terror in the West? Just ask those who are desperate to escape from admitting to the Arabian NIghtmare.

(full article online)

The Arabian Nightmare of the West


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Fisk has been typically very rough on Israeli Jews in his blog, he simply cannot muster very much outrage when dealing with Palestinian violence. In another entry titled “Israel as Rome,” Fisk writes:

I do not excuse the suicide attacks and summary executions perpetrated by militant Palestinians any more than I endorse the atrocities of the dagger-wielding Sicarii during the Jewish War. But the Palestinians, like the Jews of Roman Judea, are a people under occupation.

Unlike the Jews living under Roman occupation, the Palestinians were offered a state during negotiations at Camp David in 2000 and Arafat said no. Arafat also said no to an even better offer in the form of the Clinton Parameters put forth a few months later by U.S. President Bill Clinton.

In his ongoing effort to portray Israeli Jews as the villain, Fisk omits historical events that would undermine his depiction of Israel as playing “the imperial role once filled by Rome.”

(full article online)

Westmont Scholar’s Depiction of Settlers As Repugnant Other Hinders Peace | CAMERA


----------



## Hollie

On Hamas TV, Islamic Cleric Salah Nour Cites Antisemitic Hadith, Glorifies Jihad: The Muslims Will Rule the Entire Earth

Speaking on Hamas' Al-Aqsa TV, Islamic cleric Salah Nour cited the antisemitic hadith according to which the Muslims would fight the Jews on Judgment Day, and the trees and stones would give up the Jews hiding behind them. He praised the "virtue" of Jihad, and said: "Islam will prevail, Allah willing, and the Muslims will rule the entire Earth."



No reason to be concerned with islamic behavior. Doesn't everyone want to be dragged back into the age of fear, superstition and religious fascism that defined (still defines), islamic history?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Jew and Yemenite Muslim a musical match that could only be made in NY


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Israeli who glided into Syria to join Islamic State flies home, is arrested


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Dreams of a Judenrein world......especially out of their homeland.... Suck up to the Arab world, why don't you?  ]


Swedish candidate 'dreams' of transferring Israeli Jews to US


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Dreams of a Judenrein world......especially out of their homeland.... Suck up to the Arab world, why don't you?  ]
> 
> 
> Swedish candidate 'dreams' of transferring Israeli Jews to US



from the article:

_Oldoz Javidi, an actor with Iranian roots who is a candidate for the Feminist Initiative party, said Tuesday that she had requested the retraction of the passage from an interview published Friday by the Feministiskt Perspektiv website._

Nope.  It should be left up so everyone can see who she is.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For all Birthright participants, past, present and future, who are worried they may not really be told anything on occupation when in Israel (or were told something on their campuses/from friends and were hoping to learn something to combat what they felt are lies), here's the nitty-gritty:

There is an occupation. Two, in fact. At least.

As a result of non-stop Arab terror throughout the 1950s and 1960s (heard of the _fedayeen_ and the PLO's Fatah, all operational before 1967?), Israel was forced to defend itself in June 1967.  Yes, defend.  The administration of the territories taken in that war is a "belligerent occupation". That's the first occupation.

But don't be fooled.  The term "belligerent" doesn't mean that Israel's administration is belligerent (some will try to fool you and rewrite the definition like this: '_Military occupation occurs when a belligerent state invades the territory of another state_'. Israel was not 'belligerent' in the way that is phrased. It was threatened, water route closed off, UN supervisors kicked out of Sinai and Jordan actually invaded Jerusalem and shelled Israeli locations. Oh, and there was no "state of Palestine"). The use of 'belligerent' was simply to indicate that it resulted from a war like in this definition: "belligerent occupation [is] established as a consequence of an armed conflict, that is to say through the conduct of hostilities".  And Israel fought a war that was defensive, against hostile countries.  And it was a just war. And justified. And moral.

(full article online)

My Right Word: Okay, I'll Talk About Occupation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linda Sarsour and the Rejection of Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Diaa, a 24-year-old Syrian refugee, concedes his life was saved by Israel. He was severely wounded in a shelling in Deraa, and says he would have died had he not been hospitalized in Israel, a country he had believed was the sworn enemy of his home nation.

He sought help in Jordan but was denied entry into the Arab country. “For me it was the end of the world. I lost hope, the field hospital could do nothing for me, they had no capability to do surgery,” he told the UK’s The Independent.

(full article online)

‘Israel is More Humanitarian than Our Arab Brothers,’ Says Syrian Refugee


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://nypost.com/2018/07/19/stop-funding-un-agencies-that-welcome-the-plo/


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Diaa, a 24-year-old Syrian refugee, concedes his life was saved by Israel. He was severely wounded in a shelling in Deraa, and says he would have died had he not been hospitalized in Israel, a country he had believed was the sworn enemy of his home nation.
> 
> He sought help in Jordan but was denied entry into the Arab country. “For me it was the end of the world. I lost hope, the field hospital could do nothing for me, they had no capability to do surgery,” he told the UK’s The Independent.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Israel is More Humanitarian than Our Arab Brothers,’ Says Syrian Refugee



Lets see now.  Has any Arab country helped save the lives of Syrian refugees more than Israel?

Israel delivers 'life-saving' aid to Syrian refugees in Syria's Golan


----------



## Hollie

The attached screen grab depicts a portion of the wider retaliation being undertaken by the IDF. The Islamic terrorists in Gaza are taking another drubbing as a consequence of, well, acts of Islamic terrorism. 

It will be interesting to watch as Hamas does their best impersonation of an underpaid prostitute begging her pimp for money as they go begging to the West for welfare dollars to rebuild.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel transported several hundred Syrian civil defense workers and their families from southwest Syria to Jordan overnight Saturday, saying it had engaged in “a humanitarian effort” at the request of the United States and European countries.

The Israel Defense Forces said it engaged in the “out of the ordinary” gesture due to the “immediate risk” to the lives of the civilians, as Russian-backed regime forces closed in on the area. It stressed that it was not intervening in the ongoing fighting in Syria.

(full article online)

Israel evacuates 800 of Syria’s White Helmets and their families to Jordan


----------



## rylah

*20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*

Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.

Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."

In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.

He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.





rylah said:


> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.


You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...


Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?

Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate. 
Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
There goes Your whole argument...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate.
> Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
> There goes Your whole argument...
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20,000 Palestinian immigrants from Judea and Samaria each year
> Former head of the Government Press Office and member of the American-Israeli demographic research team, Yoram Ettinger, reveals the truth about the demographic threat.*
> 
> Yoram Ettinger, former Israeli Consul in Washington and head of the Government Press Office, participated in the "Investors in a Solution" conference held last night in Elkana at the initiative of economist Erez Tzadok.
> 
> Ettinger referred to a number of issues on the political and economic level, reviewed the economic successes of the Americans in Israel and the West Bank, and stated that "the American aid money to Israel is a profitable investment for everything that generates 600-700% profits for the Americans."
> 
> In the framework of the demographic review, Ettinger rejected the reports of the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics regarding the population registry and immigration, noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> He explained how the PA inflated the number of Arabs from Judea and Samaria from 1.8 to 3 million, and expressed disappointment at the lack of effort on the part of Israeli officials to reveal the truth about immigration figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> noting that the PA has the right not to expose the fact that 20,000 Palestinians emigrate from Judea and Samaria every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate.
> Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
> There goes Your whole argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stupid mode already on?
Your whole argument shredded in 2 posts.

Now go promote another Jihadi'stan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think they would report that ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate.
> Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
> There goes Your whole argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid mode already on?
> Your whole argument shredded in 2 posts.
Click to expand...

So how many Jews have the Palestinians run out of Israel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would You use the same term referring to Jewish emigrants, or does it only work for Arabs and their special Aid agencies?
> 
> Cause it does seem You guys are trying to claim there's an ethnic cleansing while at the same time presenting record numbers of Arab population since ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate.
> Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
> There goes Your whole argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid mode already on?
> Your whole argument shredded in 2 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many Jews have the Palestinians run out of Israel?
Click to expand...


16,700 in 2015.
It's an ethnic cleansing.

Would You say there're less Arabs inhabiting the land than before Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs target Jews, Jews emigrate.
> Why not call that ethnic cleansing?
> There goes Your whole argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid mode already on?
> Your whole argument shredded in 2 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many Jews have the Palestinians run out of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 16,700 in 2015.
> It's an ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Would You say there're less Arabs inhabiting the land than before Israel?
Click to expand...

Really? Expound.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli Foreign Ministry chastised the_ Cable News Network (CNN)_ over the weekend, after the network released a news brief which appeared to reverse the order of events in the latest clashes between Israel and the Hamas terror organization.

On Friday, terrorists operating out of the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip opened fire on Israeli soldiers stationed on the border, killing 20-year-old Givati Brigade Staff Sergeant Aviv Levi.

In response to the terror attack, Israeli fighter jets pounded Hamas positions inside the Gaza Strip, hitting roughly 60 different terror targets in the Hamas-ruled coastal enclave. A day later, Gaza-based terrorists breached the Israeli border fence, prompting the IDF to shell a Hamas observation post in the Strip.

But a news brief by _CNN International_ on Saturday presented the events in reverse order, and made no mention that the Israeli airstrikes had been in direct response to the Hamas attack.

(full article online)

Israel blasts CNN's coverage: 'Stop your manipulation'


----------



## Sixties Fan

If when you woke on the morning of Sunday 15 July, you made the error of watching the ABC television news bulletin, you would have seen that the lead item began: ‘The Israeli military has launched a wave of airstrikes against dozens of militant targets in the Gaza Strip.’ The bulletin included video clips of bombs exploding buildings, narrated as Israel’s targets in Gaza, and went on to describe ‘the operation is one of Israel’s broadest since the 2014 war.’ Anyone not informed about events in the region could be forgiven for concluding Israel had just initiated a war and had done so with no clear provocation.

Omitted completely by the ABC was the critical contextual information that in the previous 24 hours Israeli citizens in the south of the country had been targets of over 170 rockets and mortars which in turn followed weeks of fire bombs delivered by kites, balloons and inflated condoms. These attacks were orchestrated against Israel by the proscribed terrorist organisations Hamas and Islamic Jihad. Hardly a trivial oversight.

The ABC did mention that three Israelis had been injured by a (singular) rocket in Sderot but failed to mention the sequence or anything of the scale and timeframe of the attacks against Israel. Or even who was to blame for their injuries.

Indeed, the ABC reporting was so biased and one-sided it could have been scripted by Hamas. Imagine, if you will, a meeting in the Hamas command-and-control centre which is actually located in the basement of Al-Shifa hospital – a gross example of terrorists using human shields. In the room made smoky by nagilas are large signs with slogans ‘Death to America’ and ‘Death to Israel’. The only way to enter the doorway is to walk on flags of the USA and Israel painted on the floor.

(full article online)

Dancing to terror’s tune | The Spectator Australia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every Israeli knows the IDF can very swiftly wipe out hundreds of Gazans, bomb the hospitals where the "brave" terrorist leaders hide and turn apartment buildings housing terrorists into rubble. The IDF, however, in accordance with its values and legacy, will never act like our enemies. True, this comes with a price, but on the day the fighting ends we will have to look at ourselves in the mirror and we will want to see an ethical and moral reflection staring back at us – for the sake of future generations.

I sincerely doubt whether European countries – hypocritical by nature – can appreciate the significance of this rescue operation. A few days ago, Germany castigated Israel for its conduct against incendiary kite launchers, and is now hailing the rescue operation. This gratitude is certain to be short-lived, and soon the failing and collapsing EU will take its customary one-sided stance against Israel.

(full article online)

These are Israel's core values - Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syria slams ‘criminal’ evacuation of White Helmet rescuers by Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Attorney Ben-Gvir said tonight his client intends to take proceedings against both the foreign observers and the Foreign Ministry, which has allowed extended presence of foreign observers. "It's inconceivable that the Foreign Ministry allows people who not only write distorted and offensive reports on Israel to stay in Hevron, but that these 'foreign observers' commit hate crimes against settlers and the Jews in Hevron are once again being abandoned. We will not accept this phenomenon. The time has come for the Israeli government to decide to expel them."

(full article online)

Video reveals: Foreign observer punctures tire in Hevron


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> If when you woke on the morning of Sunday 15 July, you made the error of watching the ABC television news bulletin, you would have seen that the lead item began: ‘The Israeli military has launched a wave of airstrikes against dozens of militant targets in the Gaza Strip.’ The bulletin included video clips of bombs exploding buildings, narrated as Israel’s targets in Gaza, and went on to describe ‘the operation is one of Israel’s broadest since the 2014 war.’ Anyone not informed about events in the region could be forgiven for concluding Israel had just initiated a war and had done so with no clear provocation.
> 
> Omitted completely by the ABC was the critical contextual information that in the previous 24 hours Israeli citizens in the south of the country had been targets of over 170 rockets and mortars which in turn followed weeks of fire bombs delivered by kites, balloons and inflated condoms. These attacks were orchestrated against Israel by the proscribed terrorist organisations Hamas and Islamic Jihad. Hardly a trivial oversight.
> 
> The ABC did mention that three Israelis had been injured by a (singular) rocket in Sderot but failed to mention the sequence or anything of the scale and timeframe of the attacks against Israel. Or even who was to blame for their injuries.
> 
> Indeed, the ABC reporting was so biased and one-sided it could have been scripted by Hamas. Imagine, if you will, a meeting in the Hamas command-and-control centre which is actually located in the basement of Al-Shifa hospital – a gross example of terrorists using human shields. In the room made smoky by nagilas are large signs with slogans ‘Death to America’ and ‘Death to Israel’. The only way to enter the doorway is to walk on flags of the USA and Israel painted on the floor.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Dancing to terror’s tune | The Spectator Australia


Timeline: The occupation came first.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Timeline: The occupation came first.



Yep.  About what?! 1500 years ago?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The armies of ISIS came right up to the villages on the Syrian side along the borders of the Golan. There, they were able to bring that form of peace-through-barbarism which the world has come to know well. If ISIS had triumphed in the Syrian conflict rather than suffering repeated set-backs, would the UK Foreign Office have handed them the territory by way of reparational justice, or victor's prize?


The painful irony of this situation should be clear to all observers. If the Israelis did not lay claim to the Golan, there would have been no means to have got the White Helmets and their families out of Syria. Had Israel not made the Golan the peaceful and thriving area it is, it would simply be another part of Syria in which different sectarian groups were slaughtering other sectarian groups.


The British Foreign Office will have to back out of its self-imposed corner regarding the Golan at some point and accept the reality on the ground. How much better it would be if it did so now in a spirit of goodwill and reciprocity, rather than later on in a spirit of inevitable and grudging defeat.

(full article online)

The Great British Foreign Office Fantasy


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Prime Minister Netanyahu inherited a situation in which: (a) Hamas holds the reins of power in Gaza, spends precious funds on digging tunnels to attack Israel, flies kites to set extensive fires in Israel, and teaches kids to aspire to “martyrdom”; (b) Hezbollah is continuing to gain strength in Lebanon, thanks to Iranian largesse, and has tens of thousands of missiles and rockets in its arsenal; (c) the Palestinian Authority has been AWOL from the negotiating table; and (d) Iran continues to call for Israel’s destruction while enhancing its military capability, entrenching itself in Syria, and funding Hamas.

So before Israel gets any further lectures on what needs to be done, perhaps we should take stock of what’s transpired — and why.

There have been at least three bold Israeli efforts since 2000 to create a breakthrough — and three successive failures. And that’s not to mention Netanyahu’s 10-month settlement freeze and the Palestinian Authority’s refusal to seize this opportunity to break the stalemate.

The vast majority of Israelis yearn for peace, and understand the considerable price the country will have to pay in territory and displaced population. Poll after poll proves their readiness, but only if they are assured that lasting peace, not new phases in the conflict, will be the outcome. Tellingly, few see that possibility on the horizon anytime soon.

Israelis don’t have to be pushed, prodded, nudged, cajoled, or pressured to seek a comprehensive peace beyond the current treaties with Egypt and Jordan. More than any other nation on the planet, they have lived with the absence of peace for 70 years, and know full well the physical and psychological toll it has inflicted on the country.

Rather, they must be convinced that the tangible rewards justify the immense risks for a small state in a tough area. Those rewards begin with its neighbors’ acceptance of Israel’s rightful place in the region as a Jewish and democratic state within secure and recognized borders. And that, far more than settlements, checkpoints, or any of the other items on the IOI bill of particulars, gets to the essence of the conflict.

(full article online)

The ‘If Only Israel’ Syndrome


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Syria slams ‘criminal’ evacuation of White Helmet rescuers by Israel


*CrossTalk: White Helmets, Really?*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria slams ‘criminal’ evacuation of White Helmet rescuers by Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *CrossTalk: White Helmets, Really?*
Click to expand...


Critics are people who generally disagree with you. 

How ironic that the Syrian government would step up to criticize humanitarian efforts. I suppose they have a stockpile of unused barrel bombs they need go use up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs Burn Down Gush Etzion Fields and Forest


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorist misfits. Building the next generation of Death Cultists.



https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=palestinian terrorists

Children trained into terrorists at a Hamas summer camp.
This is child abuse. Palestinian leaders are stealing the chance at a peaceful future for both Israelis and Palestinians.

Demand the international community stop Hamas child abuse at StopHamas.org

via: COGAT - Coordination of Government Activities in the Territories







https://www.facebook.com/theisraelproject/photos/pcb.10157423530512316/10157423529667316/?type=3


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionists have developed a lexicon that is meant to make them sound decent and honest, but a translation into common English uncovers quite a different meaning. The following are common phrases that they use, followed by what they really mean.

“Abbas wants a two-state solution”: Abbas wants two Arabs states: one that is 100% Jew-free, and another that he can flood with descendants of Palestinian refugees.

“End the blockade of Gaza”: Let the Gaza terrorists have easier access to weapons.

“End the occupation now”: Give more land to terrorists so that they can attack Israel more easily.

“From the river to the sea, Palestine shall be free”: The destruction of Israel is our goal.

“I am anti-Zionist, not anti-Semitic”: I’m an anti-Semite, but I won’t admit it.

“I don’t support Likud’s Israel”: I don’t support Israel.

“I hate Hamas but…”: I don’t hate Hamas.

“I oppose Israel even though I’m Jewish”: I want to be accepted by my anti-Semitic friends.

“I support BDS”: I want to destroy the economy of the only Jewish state.

“I support Israel in the pre-1967 borders but not beyond”: Jews should live only in the area designated for them.

“If only Yitzhak Rabin was still alive”: I pretend to admire dead Israeli leaders so I don’t have to listen to living ones.

(full article online)

The anti-Zionist lexicon: What they really mean


----------



## Sixties Fan

Should We Carpet Bomb Gaza? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

When all is said and done, demanding that one entity treat an enemy entity – with which it is fighting – in precisely the same manner it treats its friends isn't just patently irrational it is also patently immoral. Indeed, intrinsically it means erasing, or at the very least eroding the right to self-defense, the right to protect the security of the entity itself as a group, and to protect the security of the group's members.

To the best of my knowledge, the democratic doctrine does not negate the possibility of hostility toward a democratic state, even when racist undertones do not even exist. Likewise, this hostility can certainly stem from the entity whose ethnic identity differs from that of the majority of the citizens in the democracy. How, therefore, can it be claimed that the moral conduct of a democracy is flawed when it identifies an enemy as an enemy and treats it as such?

When the questions are presented in this manner, the answers seem obvious and simple, almost self-evident. Unfortunately, however, this is not the case when it comes to Israel – particularly as it pertains to the conflict with the Palestinians.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/fighting-an-enemy-is-not-racism/


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Lawmakers Introduce Bill to Counter Use of Human Shields by Hamas, Hezbollah, Palestinian Islamic Jihad


----------



## Sixties Fan

CUFI Summit Honors Haley, Slams Hamas and Palestinian Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Welcome Back ]

The Amazing Story of PMW’s Egyptian Translator - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM said to tell ministers of new ‘unprecedented’ diplomatic initiative in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Labour councillor suspended after calling for "executing" Jews, saying "Hitler would have a solution for the Israel problem"


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Labour councillor suspended after calling for "executing" Jews, saying "Hitler would have a solution for the Israel problem"



This is why hate speech laws are necessary.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs Burn Down Gush Etzion Fields and Forest



And when Israel retaliates just watch & see the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> PM said to tell ministers of new ‘unprecedented’ diplomatic initiative in Gaza


Clueless fuckers.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM said to tell ministers of new ‘unprecedented’ diplomatic initiative in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless fuckers.
Click to expand...


Now now Tinmore.  Shame on you talking that way with a little one in your arms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM said to tell ministers of new ‘unprecedented’ diplomatic initiative in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now now Tinmore.  Shame on you talking that way with a little one in your arms.
Click to expand...

At least they are beginning to realize that they need to do something. They are still up a tree as to what that might be though.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM said to tell ministers of new ‘unprecedented’ diplomatic initiative in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now now Tinmore.  Shame on you talking that way with a little one in your arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they are beginning to realize that they need to do something. They are still up a tree as to what that might be though.
Click to expand...


They, the Israelis, know exactly what to do when it comes to the Islamist gee-had. Tell us again how many virgins your Allah god had to produce for  all those Hamas groupies who were retired from the gee-had.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Carter Administration Blocked Begin’s Citizenship Offer to Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mondoweiss takes money from and promotes writings of someone who says "Jews pray to Satan" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah. 

What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue. 

Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins


*Belgian funded PA school 
still named after terrorist mass murderer*


*PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus

The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.

On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.





*Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium 
and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC, 
constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
[Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School, 
(accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]


Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.
Click to expand...


It seems your tender Islamo-feelings are hurt. As usual, you littered tbe thread with you pointless banter, unable to address the core question.

Like the typical Islamist apologist, you are unwilling to address the details of Islamic ideology. It is this ideology that is the motivation driving Islamic terrorism. As is typical with your need to sidestep these issues and an inability to address these with anything but YouTube videos,  we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of the ummah’ists.

Can you identify any true religion (as opposed to the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that is responsible for hoarding charity donations to be used for the purpose of mass murder?

We do know that various Islamic governments (such as the PA and Hamas), are complicit in the aiding, abetting and organization of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who's the Occupier? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

B'nei Brith: 'Canadian postal union aligned with PA'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> B'nei Brith: 'Canadian postal union aligned with PA'


Oh my, so much name calling!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> B'nei Brith: 'Canadian postal union aligned with PA'
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, so much name calling!
Click to expand...


Oh, my. Such an angry Cultist. 

For a look into the gaping maw of theocratic / dictatorial totalitarian Death Cults, one needs to take an honest look at a Cult society such as the those of the competing islamic Cults in the PA and Hamas. There is an obvious inability to adopt a human-focused worldview where Islamism exists. When people areindoctrinated into such a Death Cult, it’s a statement that some have simply not been able to drag themselves out of their 7th century worlds of fear and superstition.



https://m.facebook.com/search/top/?...p?story_fbid=10155840737047689&id=19459912688


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  No worries, this happens all the time to Russian, Syrian, North Korean, Saudi, Venezuelan and many other tourists ]


An explosive was thrown at Israeli students visiting Janusz Korczak's orphanage in Warsaw, Poland, _Maariv _reported.

The explosive was thrown on Wednesday from a neighboring building at students of Arad's Ort School who were touring Poland on their annual trip.

None of the students or staff members were hurt, and both the students' parents and the Education Ministry were informed of the incident.

The security officer accompanying the group informed local police of the incident.

(full article online)

Poland: Israeli students targeted by explosive


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems your tender Islamo-feelings are hurt. As usual, you littered tbe thread with you pointless banter, unable to address the core question.
> 
> Like the typical Islamist apologist, you are unwilling to address the details of Islamic ideology. It is this ideology that is the motivation driving Islamic terrorism. As is typical with your need to sidestep these issues and an inability to address these with anything but YouTube videos,  we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of the ummah’ists.
> 
> Can you identify any true religion (as opposed to the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that is responsible for hoarding charity donations to be used for the purpose of mass murder?
> 
> We do know that various Islamic governments (such as the PA and Hamas), are complicit in the aiding, abetting and organization of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


For those who wonder where financial aid to Palestinians go.

Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems your tender Islamo-feelings are hurt. As usual, you littered tbe thread with you pointless banter, unable to address the core question.
> 
> Like the typical Islamist apologist, you are unwilling to address the details of Islamic ideology. It is this ideology that is the motivation driving Islamic terrorism. As is typical with your need to sidestep these issues and an inability to address these with anything but YouTube videos,  we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of the ummah’ists.
> 
> Can you identify any true religion (as opposed to the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that is responsible for hoarding charity donations to be used for the purpose of mass murder?
> 
> We do know that various Islamic governments (such as the PA and Hamas), are complicit in the aiding, abetting and organization of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


For those who wonder where financial aid to Palestinians go.

Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems your tender Islamo-feelings are hurt. As usual, you littered tbe thread with you pointless banter, unable to address the core question.
> 
> Like the typical Islamist apologist, you are unwilling to address the details of Islamic ideology. It is this ideology that is the motivation driving Islamic terrorism. As is typical with your need to sidestep these issues and an inability to address these with anything but YouTube videos,  we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of the ummah’ists.
> 
> Can you identify any true religion (as opposed to the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that is responsible for hoarding charity donations to be used for the purpose of mass murder?
> 
> We do know that various Islamic governments (such as the PA and Hamas), are complicit in the aiding, abetting and organization of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


For those who wonder where financial a


Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a worldwide plague. It is clearly not a function of a small group of individuals, acting in isolation from the greater islamist ummah.
> 
> What we do know is that when Islamic terrorism is financed by Western governments, there is no expectation that acts of islamic terrorism are going to end. The Western welfare dollars that are showered on islamic terrorists is a guarantee that Islamic terrorism will continue.
> 
> Belgian funded PA school still named after terrorist mass murderer - PMW Bulletins
> 
> 
> *Belgian funded PA school
> still named after terrorist mass murderer*
> 
> 
> *PA ignores Belgian demands to change name, yet Belgian funding of the PA continues unabated*
> By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus
> 
> The Palestinian school built with Belgian funding is still named after terrorist mass murderer, Dalal Mughrabi, who led the 1978 bus hijacking and murder of 37 Israelis including 12 children.
> 
> On Sept. 27, 2017, Palestinian Media Watch released a report documenting 31 Palestinian Authority schools named after terrorists, one of which PMW is certain was built by the Belgium government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on plaque:* "Through a fund from the Government of the Kingdom of Belgium
> and through the Belgian Development Agency BTC,
> constructed and furnished, Beit Awaa Basic Girls School"
> [Facebook page of Dalal Mughrabi Elementary School,
> (accessed Sept. 18, 2017)]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they do not use the same name calling list that you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems your tender Islamo-feelings are hurt. As usual, you littered tbe thread with you pointless banter, unable to address the core question.
> 
> Like the typical Islamist apologist, you are unwilling to address the details of Islamic ideology. It is this ideology that is the motivation driving Islamic terrorism. As is typical with your need to sidestep these issues and an inability to address these with anything but YouTube videos,  we’re left to question why the two true monotheistic Abrahamic faiths don’t produce the legions of mass murderers that rise from the ranks of the ummah’ists.
> 
> Can you identify any true religion (as opposed to the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that is responsible for hoarding charity donations to be used for the purpose of mass murder?
> 
> We do know that various Islamic governments (such as the PA and Hamas), are complicit in the aiding, abetting and organization of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


For those who wonder where financial aid to Palestinians go.
Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017


----------



## Hollie

Love IDF


Gee-had denied.

Islamic terrorists retired from the gee-had by female IDF soldiers.

Can I get a hallelujah brothas' and sistas' ?


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/humanitarian-missions/life-saving-humanitarian-aid-to-syrians/


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Thursday, August 2, 2018 Weekly Commentary: Israel Shouldn't Give Hamas Years To Prepare To Attack


----------



## MJB12741

Booming Economy: Israeli Exports Expected to Pass $100 Billion for First Time


----------



## Hollie

As we see throughout the islamist Middle East, revulsion for the competing religions of Judaism and Christianity is enshrined in the very fabric of Islamic ideology. One would have hoped that time and geography might have helped allow Islamism to emerge from from the age of fear and superstition that has defined its legacy of theocratic totalitarianism. On the contrary, it’s that as a cultural dynamic, Islamism is simply unable to meet the expectations of the relevant first world. 




17 year old terrorist who stabbed 3 Israeli civilians, killing 1, referred to as “Martyr” in official PA daily

17 year old terrorist who stabbed 3 Israeli civilians, killing 1, referred to as “Martyr” in official PA daily - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW

Official PA daily, Al-Hayat Al-Jadida - July 27, 2018












*Click to view bulletin*

*Muhammad Tareq Dar Yusuf *_– 17-year-old Palestinian terrorist who infiltrated the town of Adam north of Jerusalem and stabbed and murdered Israeli civilian Yotam Ovadia on July 26, 2018, and then stabbed and wounded two other Israeli civilians, one of whom shot and killed Yusuf._


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

In an interview with Al-Arabiya television on March 4, 2016, Odeh was asked about the wave of Palestinian knife attacks against Israelis. He replied: “We should examine our history and the history of the nations to determine strategies. There is no doubt that a popular intifada is most beneficial to the Palestinian people. I, from my place, cannot tell the Palestinian people how to resist.”

Just six weeks ago, on June 18, Odeh took part in a conference in eastern Jerusalem sponsored by the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) and the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP). The PFLP and the DFLP are terrorist groups that have murdered and maimed many hundreds of Israelis—and Americans—since the 1960s. That’s who Ayman Odeh chooses to associate with. And that’s why he deserves to be criticized.

(full article online)

It’s not ‘anti-Arab’ to criticize an Arab supporter of terrorism


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


>


+
In all of the Middle East, Israel is the only country with citizens of any living faith, including Muslim Palestinians with equal voting rights in the Knesset.


----------



## Mindful

MJB12741 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> In all of the Middle East, Israel is the only country with citizens of any living faith, including Muslim Palestinians with equal voting rights in the Knesset.
Click to expand...


I heard last week that there is not one Jew left in Egypt.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good riddance. These words are the proper sendoff for Maj. Gen. Michael Beary, the commander of the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon, who is about to complete his four-year term.

Beary had one job: to prevent Hezbollah from spreading south of the Litani River. He consistently refused to enforce this prohibition, insisting that the terrorists moving south of the river were actually shepherds and hunters. Even during his farewell interviews, he could not utter the word Hezbollah.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/unifil-another-chance-to-do-its-mission/


----------



## MJB12741

So good to see our financial aid to Israel helping to make a better world.  Just curious, what does our financial aid to Palestinians result in?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> So good to see our financial aid to Israel helping to make a better world.  Just curious, what does our financial aid to Palestinians result in?


It just goes to Israel.


----------



## Darkman00

*Israel Kills Two Hamas Commandos in Response to Fire From Gaza *

Incident comes as Egypt brokering Hamas-Israel cease-fire deal ■ Palestinians report another Israeli strike targeting Gazans at the border; none injured

 Jack Khoury 

Aug 07, 2018 4:52 PM

  4 comments 
 

The Israeli military said it fired at a Hamas facility in northern Gaza Wednesday morning in response to fire from the Strip aimed at Israeli security forces.

The tank fire killed two 23-year-old members of the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigades' al-Nukhba elite unit and wounded six others, reports in Gaza said. The al-Qassam Brigades is the military wing of Hamas. The two killed are Abd al-Hafez al-Silawi and Ahmad Murjan.

*IDF video documenting Tuesday's attack* 


According to the reports, the Israeli attack hit a graduation ceremony of al-Qassam fighters at Hamas' Askelan base. Senior Hamas figures were reportedly in attendance. The Gaza Health Ministry confirmed the two deaths.

Later Tuesday, Palestinian media outlets reported that another Israeli strike took place in Gaza in the afternoon, targeting a group of Palestinians at Israel's border with the Strip.





People carry the body of a Palestinian Hamas militant who was killed in Israeli tank shelling, at a hospital in the northern Gaza Strip, August 7, 2018. \ MOHAMMED SALEM/ REUTERS


*Read more:* Israel kills two Hamas commandos in response to fire from Gaza


----------



## Hollie

I suppose when an entire region of the planet occupied by Islamic Death Cultists is supported by a dedicated UN welfare agency, there’s an expectation that islamic terrorists will behave the way they do. 








WATCH: Gaza arson terrorists in action


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see our financial aid to Israel helping to make a better world.  Just curious, what does our financial aid to Palestinians result in?
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to Israel.
Click to expand...


The billions of UNRWA welfare dollars you have squandered over decades is not enough?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch an Episcopalian bishop make up complete lies about Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## member

Sixties Fan said:


> Watch an Episcopalian bishop make up complete lies about Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





 sixties fan _ain't_ no fan.............like there aren't Jewish people out there who are.. anti-Christian.  ca'mon....._no kidding_.  like i haven't come across them throughout the ages ...where I live...........BUT, glad to still stick up for Israel regardless.  I'm not like pt tickmore.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What would life for Jews be like if Israel was ruled by Muslims?


----------



## Sixties Fan

All of us know, deep down, that hatred, for instance Jew-hatred, is bad. It’s part of our moral fiber. So when we want to indulge in a little xenophobia, we have to find an excuse that gives us permission to act in a way we know is wrong. 

Hating Jews, for example, requires the antisemite to build a moral foundation for hate, a tautology that makes Jew-hatred not only acceptable, but a virtue. Antisemites build the moral foundation for their hate through the dehumanization of the Jews. Because if Jews aren’t human, it’s okay to hate them.
If Jews are not human, hating them becomes exactly like hating Brussels sprouts. A choice completely divorced from morality. It’s not immoral to hate Brussels sprouts, therefore it’s not immoral to hate the Jews, who, after all, are not human, much as Brussels sprouts are not human.

Of course, Jews are clearly living beings, even if not human. Killing them, therefore, would still be deemed as cruel and inhumane as killing animals, according to societal norms and the bylaws of PETA. For this reason, building a moral foundation or tautology for Jew-hatred necessitates a foundational belief that Jews are not just not human, but subhuman: _untermenschen_.

(full article online)

“Hath Not a Jew Eyes?”: The Dehumanization of the Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

But remember, Arabs-Moslems will insist that they are victims; victims of oppression, victims of poverty and their poverty comes despite a UN welfare agency dedicated to their exclusive abuse.
*


PA has paid $294,332 to the Sbarro bombers

PA has paid $294,332 to the Sbarro bombers - PMW Bulletins*

*17 years after the suicide terror attack that left 15 dead, the bomb-builder and the suicide bomber's family continue to be rewarded with monthly payments from the PA *

*PA terror payments to them and a third participating terrorist have reached more than $294,332 (1,020,570 shekels) *

*PA law conditions any peace agreement with Israel on the release of all the terrorist prisoners, among them the bomb-maker of the Sbarro bombing, Abdallah Barghouti, who in total murdered 67 people.*
By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus


----------



## Mindful

180 rockets lobbed at Israel in a 24 hour period.

Could say more, but won't.


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> 180 rockets lobbed at Israel in a 24 hour period.
> 
> Could say more, but won't.



Pali's attack Israel.  Israel retaliates.  And then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Mindful

MJB12741 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180 rockets lobbed at Israel in a 24 hour period.
> 
> Could say more, but won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pali's attack Israel.  Israel retaliates.  And then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
Click to expand...


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## MJB12741

If I attacked someone who then retaliated by kicking the shit out of me, I don't think I would care to attack him again.  But then, I don't have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast


Interesting. Why would the Palestinians launch rockets?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why would the Palestinians launch rockets?
Click to expand...


The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988


----------



## rylah

*Australia denies citizenship to terrorists:
 "Citizenship requires loyalty"*

The Australian government announced on Thursday that it had denied citizenship to five Muslim citizens who had joined the DAESH terror organization in Syria and Iraq.
The five Muslim citizens join another Muslim terrorist - Khaled Sharouf - whose citizenship was revoked after he made headlines by posting a horrifying picture of his little son waving a Syrian soldier's head.
"I can confirm that five more people will no longer be Australian citizens because of their activities abroad," said Australian Interior Minister Peter Dutton, "citizenship requires loyalty to this country. The five, with dual citizenship, acted against Australian interests when they were involved in terrorism and chose to leave the Australian community. "

Source: channel 20.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most Americans have never had the experience of being woken in the middle of the night by a Tzeva Adom (“Code Red”) siren, rushing to the closest bomb shelter, and hiding in the shelter while listening for the explosion of a Palestinian missile. I recently had this experience and am writing to share it with non-Israelis.

(full article online)

Musings from a bomb shelter


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Sunday, August 12, 2018 Weekly Commentary: Eliminating major Gaza targets: We don't need dead Israelis to justify defending ourselves


----------



## Sixties Fan

Study shows PeacePlayers’ program of leadership, sport and peace education directly linked to positive behavioral change in young Jews and Arabs.

(full article online)

Can basketball influence change in Jewish and Arab youth?


----------



## Hollie

Gaza University Professor Abdul Samee' Al-'Arabeed on Hamas TV: The Jews Are Human Garbage, Behind Every Conspiracy





Something of an example of what passes for education in the Islamic Death Cult.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I don’t know enough about the Yemeni incident to comment on Jones’ criticism of the Saudis. But as for Israel, I have five thoughts:

1. Using casualties as some kind of moral barometer is perverse. Jones simply strips the numbers of all context to sling his mud.

If the number of dead Israelis isn’t equal to (or greater than) the number of dead Palestinians, it’s not for lack of Palestinian effort. We don’t apologize for surviving years of suicide bombings, drive-by shootings, stabbings, rock throwings, firebombings and now incendiary kites and balloons. If Hamas was capable of producing more precise rockets or outgunning Iron Dome, it would.

2. Israel’s battle with Hamas _is a battle with Hamas_. Sorry, Jones, but the nearly 200 rockets fired on Wednesday night aren’t objects you _frame_ (or _spin_ or _whitewash_).


3. If Gaza is indeed “open-air prison camp,” it’s not because Israel is throwing its weight as a “regional military superpower.” It’s because Hamas is trying smuggle weapons into Gaza by sea and by land. When the Gaza terror threat ends, so will the blockade. For now, Hamas is remarkably persistent.

But Israel is too.

Deal with it.

(full article online)

Casualty Counts as a Moral Barometer and Virtue Signalling | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why would the Palestinians launch rockets?
Click to expand...


It is because Palestinians think like Palestinians.  And when Israel retaliates the Palestinians & supporters like you bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  Do you think maybe it would be wise for the Palestinians to not think like Palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why would the Palestinians launch rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because Palestinians think like Palestinians.  And when Israel retaliates the Palestinians & supporters like you bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  Do you think maybe it would be wise for the Palestinians to not think like Palestinians?
Click to expand...

Ha, the Palestinians have Israel up a tree and they don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 211 Rocket Attacks, 171 Hits, 40 Interceptions – and that was Before Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why would the Palestinians launch rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because Palestinians think like Palestinians.  And when Israel retaliates the Palestinians & supporters like you bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  Do you think maybe it would be wise for the Palestinians to not think like Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, the Palestinians have Israel up a tree and they don't know what to do about it.
Click to expand...


Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?

How many dead and wounded Arabs-Moslems have fallen out of the 
gee-had tree at the failed Tire Burning Riots?


----------



## Hollie

It really is a shame that it took so long for a US administration to address our need to stop the funding of islamic terrorist franchises by way of the UNRWA welfare fraud. 



Palestinians protest UNRWA cuts in Bethlehem


Palestinians protest UNRWA cuts in Bethlehem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Vox: Explaining the News, Improvising on the Facts | CAMERA


----------



## Sixties Fan

What’s far more telling is that the organizers also banned Israeli flags at the protest, arguing that they would make Arab demonstrators uncomfortable (here, too, some people disobeyed). They did this knowing that it would undermine their goal of strong Jewish participation since many Jews opposed to the nation-state law would still feel uncomfortable at a protest where Israeli flags were unwelcome. And this wasn’t a decision by a few rebellious protesters; it was made by the Arab community’s most representative body—the Higher Arab Monitoring Committee, which consists of elected mayors, Knesset members and other community leaders.

In other words, the organizers believed that Israeli flags were unacceptable to most of their community. So they informed Jews that no partnership was possible, even over an ostensibly major shared concern, unless the Jews agreed to forgo even the most basic symbol of their Israeli identity.

(full article online)

The message of the missing Israeli flags


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Vox: Explaining the News, Improvising on the Facts | CAMERA


Pffft, I run into mass ignorance every day.

BTW, who is VOX?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remembering Munich (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vox: Explaining the News, Improvising on the Facts | CAMERA
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, I run into mass ignorance every day.
> 
> BTW, who is VOX?
Click to expand...





 *"Pffft, I run into mass ignorance every day."*




 where's that ?  near that cro-magnum palestinian tribal judge...tayyir.






the *"ignorance"* list is so long !


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Islam, Jerusalem is not Mecca


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Satire)

Top Ten surprises in the Ten Year Backlog of Palestinian Mail


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis taking over the world, just like the Protocols said they would (updates) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Sunday, August 19, 2018 Weekly Commentary: Hamas Control of Gaza Does Not Delay Deal With Abbas


----------



## Sixties Fan

The most important story in the world


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The most important story in the world



Yes but let us not forget Israel's brutal treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.  Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.  No complaints from the Pali's & their supporters about that.


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most important story in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but let us not forget Israel's brutal treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.  Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.  No complaints from the Pali's & their supporters about that.
Click to expand...



*"Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.."*


​
...I know you don't mean:



 Syria

or Yemen 



All that goes on in those places is constant islamic in-fighting. 

 Terrorist _vs_ terrorist-gov't.  Sunni _vs_ Shia, Tribal Group A _vs_ Tribal Group B.  Rebel _vs_ "the other rebels."  Everyone _vs_....everyone....



​





Did you have ONE particular Arab-love-country in mind.....?​






afghanistan?











​


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most important story in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but let us not forget Israel's brutal treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.  Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.  No complaints from the Pali's & their supporters about that.
Click to expand...



*"Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.."*


​
...I know you don't mean:



 Syria

or Yemen 



All that goes on in those places is constant islamic in-fighting. 

 Terrorist _vs_ terrorist-gov't.  Sunni _vs_ Shia, Tribal Group A _vs_ Tribal Group B.  Rebel _vs_ "the other rebels."  Everyone _vs_....everyone....



​





Did you have ONE particular Arab-love-country in mind.....?​






afghanistan?











​


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/on-the-25th-anniversary-of-the-oslo-accords/


----------



## Sixties Fan

For one reason or another, mainline Protestant peacemakers find it difficult, if not impossible, to speak openly and directly about Palestinian violence against Israeli civilians. In particular, they can’t say the word “Hamas,” the name of an antisemitic terrorist organization that seeks Israel’s destruction and which has launched thousands of rockets into Israel.

Hamas, the group that mainliners cannot name, does a lot of really bad things and causes a lot of suffering. It hides its rockets in schools and hospitals, teaches children to hate Jews, and has encouraged Palestinians to gather at Gaza’s boundary with Israel to give cover for armed terrorists seeking to penetrate the security barrier. It recruits people to serve as human shields, steals food and fuel from rank-and-file Palestinians to give to its leaders, and takes cement allowed into Gaza to rebuild peoples’ homes and uses it to build attack tunnels into Israel. But because mainliners can’t — or won’t — say the word “Hamas,” mainliners have a tough time confronting the bad things it does.

Because of the mainline refusal to speak about Hamas’s bad acts, the peacemaking narrative offered by mainline activists and the churches that support them is profoundly distorted. In the mainline narrative about violence in the Holy Land, anti-Jewish violence is mostly unremarkable, while Israel’s efforts to protect Jewish lives and welfare is inherently blameworthy. Hamas terrorists get a pass for terrorizing Israelis and Israelis are condemned for fighting back.

The overall effect of Christian peacemaking rhetoric is to give license to Palestinian violence while blunting Israel’s ability to protect the lives of its citizens.

(full article online)

Lutheran Peacemakers Use Passive Voice to Give Hamas a Pass, Demonize Israel | CAMERA


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arabic Wikipedia page on the fire also claims that Israel cut the water supply to fight the fire.

None of this is true. Here's an accurate account from YNet:

 In a matter of minutes, hundreds of the old city's Muslim residents, including many children and teens, arrived at the temple mount. The masses of people began yelling and screaming, and whether intentional or not, interfered with the firefighters attempts to control the flames. The crowd managed to shut off the fire truck's water hoses. One individual went as far as breaking the only fire hydrant on the temple mount.

In a matter of minutes the six Jerusalem based fire trucks exhausted their water supplies, with the lack of immediate water sources at hand, the crews were forced to cease fighting the fires for a matter of time. As a result, the fire spread towards other wooden areas within the mosque.

Soon after the fire began spreading, the screams of the masses of Muslim worshippers reached a fever pitch, with some of the youths yelling curses against the "Jews who burned our shrine," while others yelled "Arab Palestine." At 8:30 AM a thunderous sound was heard from within the mosque, followed by a rising black cloud of smoke. A large portion of the wooden roof had collapsed as a result of the fire, falling onto the mosque floor. The crash led to yet another wave of hysterical screaming, as it was described, followed by a wave of pushing and violent outbursts.

The fury reached its peak when then Jerusalem mayor, Teddy Kollek entered the burning mosque. Police officers rushed to protect him from any possible injury, but where quickly repelled by the angry crowd, who began raising their fists to ward off the officers. Furious Muslim youths also managed to push high ranking military officials from the temple mount. The officers chose to not to push into the mount, preferring to leave through the Mugrahbi Bridge, and avoid sparking another outbreak of violence. Kollek followed the officers in leaving the compound. One of the officers barely managed to escape the wrath of an angry woman, who raised her shoe above her head, intending to hit the officer.
------------------
The firefighters finally managed to subdue the fire at 10 AM.The crazed Muslim crowd ended up impeding firefighting efforts, and some of the damage to the mosque can be attributed to them.

(full article online)

Arabic media continues to lie about 1969 Al Aqsa arson ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General

But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
-------------------
 In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.

The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests. 
----------
The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:

(full article online)

UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Amazing how the Russians have so much to do with Arab/Muslim hatred of Israel/Jews. They created the "Palestinian" nationalism.  They continue to work against Israel one way or another.  All because Israel would not turn Communist?  Or what is the real reason? ]

The best illustration of this is the very same argument that Almond chooses to defend from the charge of antisemitism; namely, that Israel is the outcome of a “racist endeavor,” a favorite theme of the Corbynite left. This argument has historically been the preserve of anti-democratic ideologies and regimes. As early as 1965, Soviet diplomats at the United Nations were bracketing Zionism with Nazism; a decade later, the UN General Assembly passed a resolution spearheaded by a coalition of communist and authoritarian member states that equated Zionism with “apartheid” and “racism.” Publishing houses in Moscow pumped out cheap booklets that often ended up on Western university campuses in which the reader would learn that Zionism was a natural extension of the “Jewish exclusivism” fostered by the Talmud. Similar propaganda appeared in the Arab media, usually accompanied by lurid cartoons of hook-nosed Israeli soldiers driving innocent Palestinians from their homes in Nazi-like fashion.

One might counter that not everyone who presents Israel as a “racist endeavor” is driven by the same motives — strategic, diplomatic, ideological — that the USSR was when it adopted antisemitism in the name of anti-Zionism. Perhaps. But to make the case, one is still forced to rely on the same arguments. If Israel should, as Almond astonishingly advocates, be presented as a “settler-colonial” project to school students encountering the Israeli-Palestinian conflict for the very first time, how is that to be done in a way that doesn’t jeopardize attitudes to local Jewish communities? If Israel is to be portrayed as a rogue state of global proportions, whose inhabitants have essentially fabricated their historic and spiritual links to the territory which they now occupy at the expense of the indigenous Arabs, how can such an argument possibly avoid antisemitic tropes about Jewish wealth, Jewish political influence, and ingrained Jewish exclusivism? And if the Palestinians are to be portrayed as ongoing victims of ethnic cleansing by Jews (and Jews alone), then how can one neatly separate the opposition to Zionism from the antisemitism?

(full article online)

How to Misread Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here’s a short list of the themes and concerns that are the essential cutting edge of what hasbara activity should be dealing with and putting forth arguments and facts about:


There was never an Arab Palestine. Quite simply, it never existed in all of history. On the other hand, in the 1922 League of Nations mandate decision, the Jewish historic national home is to be “reconstituted” having existed first as a tribal federation, then the First Monarchy and the Second Temple Commonwealth.
Almost until the 1930s, the major demand of the Arabs of Palestine was that the territory of Palestine be joined to the French Syria and Lebanon mandate as they considered the area Southern Syria.
A Palestinian Arab nation never existed. They considered themselves as Southern Syrians (see #2 above). All attempts to claim, for example, that Jesus was a Palestinian or that today’s Arab Palestinian population is an ancient resident group in this area, is incorrect.
The Arab conflict with Israel and Zionism has always been and continues to be not one over territory or borders, but rather over Israel’s right to exist.
Israel is not a colonialist project. Jews are the indigenous population. Arabs themselves are the true colonialists and imperialists, having come out of the Arabian Peninsula in the first third of the seventh century, conquered and occupied the Jewish homeland whose name the Roman occupiers had altered from “Judaea” to the new province of “Palaestina.” Any Arab claim to being “Canaanite” or “Jebusite” is pure unsubstantiated myth.
The British Mandate decision, supported unanimously by more than 50 countries, recognized the Jewish right of “close settlement” on all the land west of the Jordan River. Jewish settlement rights to the lands east of the river were, for the time being, postponed but never proscribed.
Jewish settlement in the historic Jewish homeland can never be “illegal.” In fact, the activity of rejuvenating a Jewish presence throughout the territory should be termed “resettlement.”
If there is to ever be a “two-state solution,” it cannot be one in which there are two Arab states in the area of the former Palestine without Jews and one which is Jewish but is also populated by Arabs. A fair population distribution is warranted.
An ethnic-cleansing campaign carried out through violent terror operations including murder, pillage, and destruction of homes, property, and fields, was accomplished by Arabs between 1920-1948. Some 20,000 Jews were expelled from their homes in locations such as Hebron, Jerusalem, and environs, including Gaza, Nablus/Shechem, Jenin, Jericho, Tul Karem, Gush Etzion, and other sites.
 Arabs have always rejected any diplomatic or political agreement, as well as any compromise, including the removal of Transjordan from the Mandate for the Jewish National Home, an Arab Legislative Assembly, several partition schemes in 1937-39, the 1939 White Paper which reneged on the original Mandate intention that deigned to establish not a Jewish national home but a “Palestine State,” as well as the 1947 UN Partition Plan. Afterwards, they refused the offer of Israel to return all the territories except for Jerusalem at the infamous “Three No’s” 1967 Khartoum Conference, the Dayan Functional Plan, the Allon Plan, the Begin Autonomy Plan, the Camp David II offer and subsequent Clinton Parameters of 2000-01, the Olmert/Livni Offers, the Netanyahu Construction Moratorium of 2009-10, and more.
 The Palestinian Authority is a non-democratic dictatorship ruled by a variety of competing terrorist warlords. The political, human, and civil rights of its Arab residents are virtually non-existent. It promotes terror and intransigence, does not encourage peace and coexistence with Jews and Israel, while religiously promoted anti-Jewish prejudices are ingrained through its educational system from the lowest grades up.
 The Palestinian Authority had adopted a “pay to slay” policy that motivates its populace to murder Jews so their families can receive money.
 If any peace arrangement is to be explored, it can come only after there is full peace between the PLO/Fatah and Hamas for a number of years and then after a deprogramming process of the terror and anti-Jewish educational content of the schools’ curriculum as well as the PA’s sponsored media outlets has been in force for a decade.
This is not an exhaustive list, but one that includes the necessary elements for defending Israel and offering the possibility for a future relationship with Israel and Zionism’s enemies based on coexistence and peace.

(full article online)

Thirteen Hasbara Essentials


----------



## MJB12741

member said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most important story in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but let us not forget Israel's brutal treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.  Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.  No complaints from the Pali's & their supporters about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why can't Israel treat the Palestinians with the same love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do.."*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...I know you don't mean:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria
> 
> or Yemen
> 
> 
> 
> All that goes on in those places is constant islamic in-fighting.
> 
> Terrorist _vs_ terrorist-gov't.  Sunni _vs_ Shia, Tribal Group A _vs_ Tribal Group B.  Rebel _vs_ "the other rebels."  Everyone _vs_....everyone....
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have ONE particular Arab-love-country in mind.....?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afghanistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard a single Palestinian or Pali supporter complaint against surrounding Arab country treatment of Palestinians?  When will those Zionists in Israel ever learn how to make peace from Palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,


What is the clunker in their negotiations?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the clunker in their negotiations?
Click to expand...


Competition for the UNRWA welfare fraud money they steal.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here’s a short list of the themes and concerns that are the essential cutting edge of what hasbara activity should be dealing with and putting forth arguments and facts about:
> 
> 
> There was never an Arab Palestine. Quite simply, it never existed in all of history. On the other hand, in the 1922 League of Nations mandate decision, the Jewish historic national home is to be “reconstituted” having existed first as a tribal federation, then the First Monarchy and the Second Temple Commonwealth.
> Almost until the 1930s, the major demand of the Arabs of Palestine was that the territory of Palestine be joined to the French Syria and Lebanon mandate as they considered the area Southern Syria.
> A Palestinian Arab nation never existed. They considered themselves as Southern Syrians (see #2 above). All attempts to claim, for example, that Jesus was a Palestinian or that today’s Arab Palestinian population is an ancient resident group in this area, is incorrect.
> The Arab conflict with Israel and Zionism has always been and continues to be not one over territory or borders, but rather over Israel’s right to exist.
> Israel is not a colonialist project. Jews are the indigenous population. Arabs themselves are the true colonialists and imperialists, having come out of the Arabian Peninsula in the first third of the seventh century, conquered and occupied the Jewish homeland whose name the Roman occupiers had altered from “Judaea” to the new province of “Palaestina.” Any Arab claim to being “Canaanite” or “Jebusite” is pure unsubstantiated myth.
> The British Mandate decision, supported unanimously by more than 50 countries, recognized the Jewish right of “close settlement” on all the land west of the Jordan River. Jewish settlement rights to the lands east of the river were, for the time being, postponed but never proscribed.
> Jewish settlement in the historic Jewish homeland can never be “illegal.” In fact, the activity of rejuvenating a Jewish presence throughout the territory should be termed “resettlement.”
> If there is to ever be a “two-state solution,” it cannot be one in which there are two Arab states in the area of the former Palestine without Jews and one which is Jewish but is also populated by Arabs. A fair population distribution is warranted.
> An ethnic-cleansing campaign carried out through violent terror operations including murder, pillage, and destruction of homes, property, and fields, was accomplished by Arabs between 1920-1948. Some 20,000 Jews were expelled from their homes in locations such as Hebron, Jerusalem, and environs, including Gaza, Nablus/Shechem, Jenin, Jericho, Tul Karem, Gush Etzion, and other sites.
> Arabs have always rejected any diplomatic or political agreement, as well as any compromise, including the removal of Transjordan from the Mandate for the Jewish National Home, an Arab Legislative Assembly, several partition schemes in 1937-39, the 1939 White Paper which reneged on the original Mandate intention that deigned to establish not a Jewish national home but a “Palestine State,” as well as the 1947 UN Partition Plan. Afterwards, they refused the offer of Israel to return all the territories except for Jerusalem at the infamous “Three No’s” 1967 Khartoum Conference, the Dayan Functional Plan, the Allon Plan, the Begin Autonomy Plan, the Camp David II offer and subsequent Clinton Parameters of 2000-01, the Olmert/Livni Offers, the Netanyahu Construction Moratorium of 2009-10, and more.
> The Palestinian Authority is a non-democratic dictatorship ruled by a variety of competing terrorist warlords. The political, human, and civil rights of its Arab residents are virtually non-existent. It promotes terror and intransigence, does not encourage peace and coexistence with Jews and Israel, while religiously promoted anti-Jewish prejudices are ingrained through its educational system from the lowest grades up.
> The Palestinian Authority had adopted a “pay to slay” policy that motivates its populace to murder Jews so their families can receive money.
> If any peace arrangement is to be explored, it can come only after there is full peace between the PLO/Fatah and Hamas for a number of years and then after a deprogramming process of the terror and anti-Jewish educational content of the schools’ curriculum as well as the PA’s sponsored media outlets has been in force for a decade.
> This is not an exhaustive list, but one that includes the necessary elements for defending Israel and offering the possibility for a future relationship with Israel and Zionism’s enemies based on coexistence and peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Thirteen Hasbara Essentials


This guy never read the Mandate. He is just running on Israeli talking points.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the clunker in their negotiations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Competition for the UNRWA welfare fraud money they steal.
Click to expand...

Stupid post of the day. They don't get money from UNWRA.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> This guy never read the Mandate. He is just running on Israeli talking points.



LOL.  On the contrary, YOU seem to be reading a different Mandate from anyone else.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the clunker in their negotiations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Competition for the UNRWA welfare fraud money they steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid post of the day. They don't get money from UNWRA.
Click to expand...


Do you support financial aid to Palestinians funding Palestinians terrorists?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the clunker in their negotiations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Competition for the UNRWA welfare fraud money they steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid post of the day. They don't get money from UNWRA.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid your ignorance needs to be resolved.


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN issued a report whose very _raison d'etre_ was to bash Israel, with the title "Tenth emergency special session/Agenda item 5/Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory/Protection of the Palestinian civilian population/Report of the Secretary-General
> 
> But buried within the lies and half-truths, the UN grudgingly admits that Hamas and the PA don't always act like angels either.
> -------------------
> In Gaza, in addition to the closures imposed, 2 million Palestinians live under the rule of Hamas and its increasingly separate legal and administrative system. To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation, which has exacerbated the dire humanitarian and economic situation and undermined stability. Hamas and other militant groups have previously used civilians as covers for militant activities, carried out extrajudicial executions and used the death penalty, in contravention of Palestinian and international legal obligations.
> 
> The shrinking space for civil society organizations and human rights defenders remains a cause for concern. There have been incidents where the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have taken actions that have resulted in limits on freedom of expression and, in some cases, arbitrary arrests and the violent suppression of protests.
> ----------
> The biggest irony in this report by the Secretary General is that - within a report whose very title presupposed only Israeli guilt in a special session dedicated to Israel alone - he writes how he wants to be objective:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN reluctantly admits that Palestinians sometimes hurt their own civilians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, Fatah and Hamas have failed to demonstrate the necessary commitment to advancing reconciliation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the clunker in their negotiations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Competition for the UNRWA welfare fraud money they steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid post of the day. They don't get money from UNWRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support financial aid to Palestinians funding Palestinians terrorists?
Click to expand...






​



​

seems like they do...
(_support Palestinian terrorists_)​

how weird is that ?





oops.  wrong group of terrorists (_but they're the same_)... 

 know what I mean....?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When hatred for Jews continues to go unchecked ]

German Jewish Leader Slams "Antisemitic Stereotypes" in School Textbooks


----------



## Hollie

It's just shameful that the international community does not react to the glorification of islamic terrorism with a purposeful halt to the UNRWA welfare fraud that ultimately funds this nonsense.
*

New Head of PLO Commission of Prisoners 
visits notorious Terror-Mom

New Head of PLO Commission of Prisoners visits notorious Terror–Mom - PMW Bulletins*

*Qadri Abu Bakr visited home of Terror-Mom Latifa Abu Hmeid, mother to six terrorist murderers*
*With 4 sons serving life sentences for multiple murders, a "Martyr" son who also was a murderer, and now a sixth son on trial for murder, the Terror-Mom's family has received the most pay for terror from the PA: Over $1,000,000*
*The Head of the PLO Commission of Prisoners is directly responsible for these payments of the salaries to terrorist prisoners*
*Abu Bakr reiterated that he will ignore "American and Israeli pressure on everything connected to the salaries," and continue paying them*
*PMW has already submitted a recommendation to the US Treasury that the US "blacklist" Issa Karake, the previous Head of the Commission, for his responsibility of the terror payments*
*While Karake was recently deposed, his replacement Qadri Abu Bakr is clearly continuing his footsteps, and should also be put on the US blacklist*
By Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Itamar Marcus


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her actual speech, DiCarlo is careful to say that Israel has a right to defend itself:
 While Israel has a duty to protect its citizens, it must exercise maximum restraint in the use of live fire, and refrain from using lethal force, except as a last resort. So what can Israel do? It cannot use live fire against violent people, it cannot pressure them by closing a crossing.

Apparently, it cannot even kill a 17 year old in self defense:
  Children should never be targeted or instrumentalized in any way.
On 26 July, in the West Bank settlement of Adam, a 17-year-old Palestinian stabbed an Israeli civilian to death and injured two others. He was shot and killed by one of the victims.The terrorists that sent the teen to kill Jews were wrong - but it seems so was the guy being stabbed for shooting him!

Once again, the all-wise UN is very keen on saying that Israel can defend itself, but it denounces every single thing Israel can possibly do to defend itself.

(full article online)

Did the UN just say that a Jew cannot kill the 17 year old who is stabbing him? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## sealybobo

Sixties Fan said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk has always been anti-Israel.  I am aware of him.
> I do not know much about Virginia Tiley, but she does seem to prefer the "One State Solution", where the Arabs will be in the majority......again.
Click to expand...

Do Israel want a two state solution? I do. Do you?

I’m not anti Israel I’m just not always 100% in agreement with Israel. They have too much influence with our government.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Non-violent" icon Ahed Tamimi thanks Hezbollah terror leader Nasrallah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leftwing activists, from the leftwing Ta’ayush organization, illegally infiltrated Jewish homes in the Jewish community of Mitzpeh Yair, near Hebron, today. The infiltrators then claimed that they were “attacked” by the residents, and asked to be evacuated to a hospital. Ta’ayush is a known anti-Israel organization with activists that actively bother IDF soldiers on duty as well as assist the Palestinian Authority in catching Arabs who try to sell land to Jews to then kill them. One of these transactions is actually caught on tape, at the end of the video below. Watch the videos below to understand how horrible this organization is. Yet, it claims to be a “human rights” organization.

(full article online)

Leftwing Activists Infiltrate Jewish Homes Near Hebron. Cry to Media about Being "Attacked" - Ta’ayush


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nuremberg Laws of 1935 have returned


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most of the Israeli Arabs go to Jenin on Fridays and Saturdays.

The number of new malls, shops and restaurants, and coffee shops has doubled in recent years. In 2017 alone, the number of shops increased from 2300 to 3000.

Israeli Arabs are also flocking to the Arab American University in Jenin, where over half the students are Israeli citizens. 

Jenin is in Area A and officially Israelis are not allowed to go there but the IDF allows Israeli Arabs to go there freely while stopping Israeli Jews.

(full article online)

Jenin enjoying an economic boom - thanks to Israeli Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli security forces capture wanted terrorists, shut down printers used to spread terrorist propaganda in Judea and Samaria.

(full article online)

Watch: IDF raids terrorist propaganda centers


----------



## MJB12741

And still some wonder why there is no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.

Report: Abbas says Israel-Hamas deal 'over my dead body'


----------



## Sixties Fan

French Funded Propaganda Film Exploits Palestinian Youth


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> French Funded Propaganda Film Exploits Palestinian Youth


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet The Christian Israeli Who Is On A Mission To Create The First Aramaean Christian Town In Israel


----------



## MJB12741

And some still wonder why no peace.

Palestinians make 10th attempt to blow up Israeli court


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/08/31/the-unrwa-lobbyists/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/what-is-the-role-of-unifil/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields


----------



## Sixties Fan

As schools resume, so does coexistence project for Jerusalem's Jewish and Arab educators; changing their outlook affects thousands of pupils -- but some, including EU, oppose it

(full article online)

Where ‘the other’ fears to tread: Teachers learn tolerance, so they can teach it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Belgium's way of dividing Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ FIrst, put an end to UNWRA.  Next, put an end to the Oslo Accords.
One perpetuates the use of innocent Arabs against Israel.  The other uses Islam's way to try to defeat the Jews and destroy Israel.  Let the Arab people have a normal life like all others. ]

Precisely two decades after the failure by the Golda Meir government to identify a willing Arab peace partner triggered the devastating 1973 Yom Kippur war, another Labor government wrought a far worse catastrophe by substituting an unreconstructed terror organization committed to Israel’s destruction for a willing peace partner. Instead of ending the Palestinian-Israeli conflict, the “Oslo peace process” between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) created an ineradicable terror entity on Israel’s doorstep that has murdered some 1,600 Israelis, rained thousands of rockets and missiles on the country’s population centers, and toiled tirelessly to delegitimize the right of the Jewish state to exist.

(full article online)

Israel 25 Years after the Oslo Accords: Why Did Rabin Fall for Them?


----------



## MJB12741

This Israeli Tech Helped In Search For Missing Boys Soccer Team in Thailand | Social Awareness


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As schools resume, so does coexistence project for Jerusalem's Jewish and Arab educators; changing their outlook affects thousands of pupils -- but some, including EU, oppose it
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Where ‘the other’ fears to tread: Teachers learn tolerance, so they can teach it


How does this change Israel's policies?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
Click to expand...

_"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
Click to expand...

Ziowood Productions.

Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.
Click to expand...


In terms of being stuck in the ground:


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.
Click to expand...


Tell that to all the international reporters who documented the use of
civilians and journalists as human shields by Hamas in every confrontation:


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to all the international reporters who documented the use of civilians and journalists as human shields by Hamas in every confrontation:
Click to expand...

Did Hamas put her there?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of being stuck in the ground:
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bipartisan Bill Introduced to Sanction Terrorist Groups for Using Humans as Shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"There's no evidence that Hamas is using Human shields"  _
> Noura is desperately trying to lie away and spin around the most evident things,
> that are documented by international media during every Hamas provocation.
> I just wonder does she realize what it does to the integrity of the Arab side?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ziowood Productions.
> 
> Sewer pipes stuck in the ground are not rocket launchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to all the international reporters who documented the use of civilians and journalists as human shields by Hamas in every confrontation:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Hamas put her there?
Click to expand...


No, she's an Al Jazerah reporter who happens to document how Hamas fires rockets from exclusively civilian areas, and uses journalists as human shields.

Wanna bet on denial?


----------



## rylah

_*"There's no evidence that Hamas is using human shields" * _


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


More Ziowood Productions.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Ziowood Productions.
Click to expand...


The usual scared duck dance,
is it to blame Israel for Your own delusional idiocy? 

*Helsingin Sanomat correspondant admits: **Hamas launched rockets from Shifa hospital*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


Ziowood Productions

Very inaccurate and misleading.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
Click to expand...


Yeah. 

Convince me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Convince me.
Click to expand...

The UN felt that it was responsible for the Palestinian refugees due to its proposal to divide Palestine (that failed) in 1947. In 1948, the UN passed Resolution 194 that established the UNCCP with the mandate to resolve the Palestinian refugee issue. In 1949 the UN created UNWRA to provide aid. 

In 1950 (?) the UN created UNHCR to cover refugees. Since Palestinians were already covered by UNCCP and UNWRA, they were excluded from this agency.

The UN felt a responsibility for the Palestinian refugees that they did not have with the other refugees.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Convince me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN felt that it was responsible for the Palestinian refugees due to its proposal to divide Palestine (that failed) in 1947. In 1948, the UN passed Resolution 194 that established the UNCCP with the mandate to resolve the Palestinian refugee issue. In 1949 the UN created UNWRA to provide aid.
> 
> In 1950 (?) the UN created UNHCR to cover refugees. Since Palestinians were already covered by UNCCP and UNWRA, they were excluded from this agency.
> 
> The UN felt a responsibility for the Palestinian refugees that they did not have with the other refugees.
Click to expand...


I don't know why you bother.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Convince me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN felt that it was responsible for the Palestinian refugees due to its proposal to divide Palestine (that failed) in 1947. In 1948, the UN passed Resolution 194 that established the UNCCP with the mandate to resolve the Palestinian refugee issue. In 1949 the UN created UNWRA to provide aid.
> 
> In 1950 (?) the UN created UNHCR to cover refugees. Since Palestinians were already covered by UNCCP and UNWRA, they were excluded from this agency.
> 
> The UN felt a responsibility for the Palestinian refugees that they did not have with the other refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you bother.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Zionists absolutely refuse to learn anything. It shows in their posts.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Convince me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN felt that it was responsible for the Palestinian refugees due to its proposal to divide Palestine (that failed) in 1947. In 1948, the UN passed Resolution 194 that established the UNCCP with the mandate to resolve the Palestinian refugee issue. In 1949 the UN created UNWRA to provide aid.
> 
> In 1950 (?) the UN created UNHCR to cover refugees. Since Palestinians were already covered by UNCCP and UNWRA, they were excluded from this agency.
> 
> The UN felt a responsibility for the Palestinian refugees that they did not have with the other refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists absolutely refuse to learn anything. It shows in their posts.
Click to expand...


Still bothering?

By Zionist, you mean Jew.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziowood Productions
> 
> Very inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Convince me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN felt that it was responsible for the Palestinian refugees due to its proposal to divide Palestine (that failed) in 1947. In 1948, the UN passed Resolution 194 that established the UNCCP with the mandate to resolve the Palestinian refugee issue. In 1949 the UN created UNWRA to provide aid.
> 
> In 1950 (?) the UN created UNHCR to cover refugees. Since Palestinians were already covered by UNCCP and UNWRA, they were excluded from this agency.
> 
> The UN felt a responsibility for the Palestinian refugees that they did not have with the other refugees.
Click to expand...


Indeed, it's rather strange that you have assigned yourself as the spokesturban in charge of what the UN "felt". 

Indeed, how ironic that the Arabs-Moslems who waged a failed war of annihilation against the nascent state of Israel in 1948 are relegated to beggars and squatters surviving on a bloated UN welfare fraud racket.


----------



## rylah

Dr. Guy Bechor discusses the actual demographic balance between Israel and the Palestinians on Israel TV Channel 2's morning show. His data are aligned with those set out in Caroline Glick's book: The Israeli Solution: A One-State Plan for Peace in The Middle East and point to the same policy conclusions:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eugene Kontorovich tweeted about a Palestinian construction company that is offering homes for settlers in areas recognized by the UN and EU as being occupied territory. From Al Watan Voice in 2017:

Here's video showing the residences at the webpage of the development:

And a map of the new settlement, complete with the swimming pools:




Here is a settlement with infrastructure, swimming pools and luxury villas. And no one is the slightest bit bothered. No screaming headlines when the settlement was announced, no UN resolutions when it was built, no one noting the irony of Palestinians, who claim that occupation is a war crime on par with genocide, are complicit in illegally occupying Cyprus' lands. People asking for advice on visiting Kyrenia on TripAdvisor are not subjected to long harangues on how they would be supporting the illegal occupation. Artists aren't being pressured to boycott Turkey.

(full article online)

Palestinian developer builds entire settlement in occupied territory (Northern Cyprus) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Movie Takes a Look Back at the Tumultuous Oslo Accords


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Replace failing services with successful municipal initiatives. Wherever municipality operates, Arab public more satisfied, less violent.'

The Mayor said that rather than rehabilitating East Jerusalem's Arab population, UNRWA had a consistent track record of causing the residents' relationship with the State of Israel to deteriorate.

(full article online)

Jerusalem Mayor: 'I'm removing UNRWA from Jerusalem'


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF Court Compels 3 Terrorists to Compensate their Victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Palestine Today:

 The new ambassador to Jordan, Amir Weissbrod, said in his first statement on Wednesday that Israel is no longer as an isolated state.

"Israel is no longer an isolated state in the region as it was in the past. We have not succeeded in solving all of our problems in the region. It is clear that there are opponents of peace with Israel. They are calling for boycotting it and prohibiting communication with it. But more Jordanians have recognized that Israel is an important and credible partner to the challenges facing the Kingdom in the region.

"Even if we do not agree on some bilateral issues between Amman and Tel Aviv, Israel is a true and honest partner for Jordan in light of the difficult reality in which the Kingdom lives, and our task today is to translate this constructive cooperation at the official level between our two peoples ".

(full article online)

New ambassador to Jordan notes that Jordan relies on Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We welcome the court's self-evident decision, although it should have been implemented ten years ago," said Avi Segal, attorney for Regavim. "The Supreme Court made a clear statement: The Palestinian Authority and its European benefactors will no longer be permitted to carry out hostile takeovers of land under full Israeli jurisdiction in Judea and Samaria, particularly in the Maaleh Adumim region. We call upon the Defense Ministry to implement the Supreme Court's ruling in a timely fashion, and to apply the policy and principles expressed in this important decision in a systematic and thorough manner wherever enforcement is called for."

(full article online)

'No more hostile land grabs by Palestinian Authority, Europe'


----------



## Sixties Fan

That's 64 countries with a religious symbol on their national flags. 

(full article online)

One third of all countries have a religious symbol on their flag - but only Israel is "racist" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Until the Arab pogroms of the late 1920's and 1930's, a large Jewish community lived in the eastern neighborhoods of Jerusalem. During that period, the Arabs butchered Jewish families and expelled others from their homes.

_[Recommended read on this topic: Understanding Jewish Enclaves in Arab Neighborhoods]_

Following the 1948 War of Independence, Jerusalem became a divided city. The eastern neighborhoods fell under Jordanian sovereignty. Towards the end of the war, the last remaining Jews were deported from Jerusalem's eastern neighborhoods and their properties destroyed or confiscated by the Jordanians.

In the 1967 Six Day War, Israel won back its sovereignty over the entirety of Jerusalem. Several Jewish movements emerged with the agenda of correcting the historical injustice perpetrated against the Jewish community and returning Jews to the once-vibrant Jewish enclaves in the majority-Arab eastern Jerusalem neighborhoods.

They regained once-Jewish properties through the courts and via property acquisitions.

Armed with a pen and a refreshing curiosity about these Jews living amidst Jerusalem's Arabs, budding journalist Shlomo Deutsch set out to learn about the history and daily life of these Jews.

(full article online)

Jews Living Amongst Arabs | A Look at the Jews Living Amongst Jerusalem's Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

'A person with special needs is being held hostage in Gaza'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe


The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.

It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
Click to expand...



How would you define the problem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
Click to expand...


The problem with prompting any peace process is the fact that Arabs-Moslems are poorly disposed toward accommodation for competing religions. I can understand that people have hopes of improving their condition but why would anyone think that religious bigots such as the Muslim Brotherhood would be the way to achieve that? 

It's worthwhile pointing out that it wasn’t all that long ago when Anwar el-Sadat was murdered by gunfire at a public speaking engagement. His assassins were dispatched by the Muslim Brotherhood. Sadat, then president of Egypt, was the first Arab/Moslem leader courageous enough to make a formal peace deal with Israel. For that unpardonable sin, he was murdered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
Click to expand...

They view the problem as two nationalities. 

The problem is colonization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with prompting any peace process is the fact that Arabs-Moslems are poorly disposed toward accommodation for competing religions. I can understand that people have hopes of improving their condition but why would anyone think that religious bigots such as the Muslim Brotherhood would be the way to achieve that?
> 
> It's worthwhile pointing out that it wasn’t all that long ago when Anwar el-Sadat was murdered by gunfire at a public speaking engagement. His assassins were dispatched by the Muslim Brotherhood. Sadat, then president of Egypt, was the first Arab/Moslem leader courageous enough to make a formal peace deal with Israel. For that unpardonable sin, he was murdered.
Click to expand...

This is not a religious conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with prompting any peace process is the fact that Arabs-Moslems are poorly disposed toward accommodation for competing religions. I can understand that people have hopes of improving their condition but why would anyone think that religious bigots such as the Muslim Brotherhood would be the way to achieve that?
> 
> It's worthwhile pointing out that it wasn’t all that long ago when Anwar el-Sadat was murdered by gunfire at a public speaking engagement. His assassins were dispatched by the Muslim Brotherhood. Sadat, then president of Egypt, was the first Arab/Moslem leader courageous enough to make a formal peace deal with Israel. For that unpardonable sin, he was murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


Another of the standard slogans you dump into threads. 

The term Allah appears ninety two times (92) in the Hamas charter.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
Click to expand...


Why Camp David was unacceptable.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
Click to expand...


No, Islamics see the problem in terms of the despised Jew having a presence in an Islamist waqf. 

That is spelled out in explicit terms in the Hamas charter. 

You can’t even begin to define the problem because you can’t be honest enough to acknowledge the core issue.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
Click to expand...



Okay. I'll bite. 

How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'll bite.
> 
> How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?
Click to expand...

The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
 ※→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,

And (like Paul Harvey used to say) → And NOW for the rest of the story.

This is just another case of attempting to inject information that is not, by itself, stand-alone information... 



P F Tinmore said:


> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


*(COMMENT)*

The implication _(by innuendo and manipulative suggestion)_ here is that Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has something to do with the Middle East and _(specifically)_ the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.

Do not make the mistake of being fooled by the suggestion.  A/RES/15/1514 (XV) has no specific application to the Middle East Region or the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  No matter how much the pro-Arab Palestinian side would like to convince you, there are a couple of points you should know and remember.

✪  This C-24 Committee is exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization and Resolution 1514 (XV).
✪  The Special Committee (C-24) just concluded the 2018 Session (GA/COL/3327) this past June.  The Special Committee Approves 22 Draft Resolutions on Decolonization.  NONE, absolutely NONE of the decisions pretaining to the draft resolutions or any decisions on outstanding issues of questions relative to self‑determination and Non‑Self‑Governing Territories had any connection with the Middle East, the Occupied Territories or Jerusalem.
✪  Since the creation of Special Committee (C-24), the question as to whether the Israel is in outside compliance with the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has never been alleged.​
This is all a matter of record.

✪    SINGAPORE  (_Existing laws not sufficient to combat deliberate online falsehoods: SMU law dean_) - Existing laws cannot keep up with the scourge of deliberate online falsehoods, which can cross borders, spread rapidly and have serious, sometimes irreversible, consequences.​
Beware of these half-truths and misinformation by innuendo.  They are intended to deceive by omitting some critical facts necessary to reach an accurate conclusion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> And (like Paul Harvey used to say) → And NOW for the rest of the story.
> 
> This is just another case of attempting to inject information that is not, by itself, stand-alone information...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The implication _(by innuendo and manipulative suggestion)_ here is that Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
> Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has something to do with the Middle East and _(specifically)_ the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.
> 
> Do not make the mistake of being fooled by the suggestion.  A/RES/15/1514 (XV) has no specific application to the Middle East Region or the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  No matter how much the pro-Arab Palestinian side would like to convince you, there are a couple of points you should know and remember.
> 
> ✪  This C-24 Committee is exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization and Resolution 1514 (XV).
> ✪  The Special Committee (C-24) just concluded the 2018 Session (GA/COL/3327) this past June.  The Special Committee Approves 22 Draft Resolutions on Decolonization.  NONE, absolutely NONE of the decisions pretaining to the draft resolutions or any decisions on outstanding issues of questions relative to self‑determination and Non‑Self‑Governing Territories had any connection with the Middle East, the Occupied Territories or Jerusalem.
> ✪  Since the creation of Special Committee (C-24), the question as to whether the Israel is in outside compliance with the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has never been alleged.​
> This is all a matter of record.
> 
> ✪    SINGAPORE  (_Existing laws not sufficient to combat deliberate online falsehoods: SMU law dean_) - Existing laws cannot keep up with the scourge of deliberate online falsehoods, which can cross borders, spread rapidly and have serious, sometimes irreversible, consequences.​
> Beware of these half-truths and misinformation by innuendo.  They are intended to deceive by omitting some critical facts necessary to reach an accurate conclusion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The British called it colonialism, the Zionists called it colonialism, (documented) historians call it colonialism, facts on the ground call it colonialism.

And you say it is not because the UN failed, for whatever reason, to put it on a list.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> And (like Paul Harvey used to say) → And NOW for the rest of the story.
> 
> This is just another case of attempting to inject information that is not, by itself, stand-alone information...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The implication _(by innuendo and manipulative suggestion)_ here is that Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
> Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has something to do with the Middle East and _(specifically)_ the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.
> 
> Do not make the mistake of being fooled by the suggestion.  A/RES/15/1514 (XV) has no specific application to the Middle East Region or the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  No matter how much the pro-Arab Palestinian side would like to convince you, there are a couple of points you should know and remember.
> 
> ✪  This C-24 Committee is exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization and Resolution 1514 (XV).
> ✪  The Special Committee (C-24) just concluded the 2018 Session (GA/COL/3327) this past June.  The Special Committee Approves 22 Draft Resolutions on Decolonization.  NONE, absolutely NONE of the decisions pretaining to the draft resolutions or any decisions on outstanding issues of questions relative to self‑determination and Non‑Self‑Governing Territories had any connection with the Middle East, the Occupied Territories or Jerusalem.
> ✪  Since the creation of Special Committee (C-24), the question as to whether the Israel is in outside compliance with the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples Adopted by General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 has never been alleged.​
> This is all a matter of record.
> 
> ✪    SINGAPORE  (_Existing laws not sufficient to combat deliberate online falsehoods: SMU law dean_) - Existing laws cannot keep up with the scourge of deliberate online falsehoods, which can cross borders, spread rapidly and have serious, sometimes irreversible, consequences.​
> Beware of these half-truths and misinformation by innuendo.  They are intended to deceive by omitting some critical facts necessary to reach an accurate conclusion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British called it colonialism, the Zionists called it colonialism, (documented) historians call it colonialism, facts on the ground call it colonialism.
> 
> And you say it is not because the UN failed, for whatever reason, to put it on a list.
Click to expand...

I call what the Muslims have done since they left Mesopotamia (the Kurds) and Arabia ( the Arabs) since the 7th Century.....to a large part of Asia, Europe and Africa.....

COLONIZATION.


What do the Muslims call it?


What do you call it?

When are the Muslims going to stop their colonization of all they took from all other peoples for the past 1400 years?


PS:  An indigenous people cannot ever be considered "colonizers" of their own ancient homeland.  As it has always been theirs, especially if there have always been those indigenous people present at all times in history.

Saying that one or more Jews called it "colonization" of their ancient homeland on some piece of paper, as they were attempting to regain sovereignty over it, does not make it colonization in the sense that Europeans colonized the Americas, New Zealand, Hawaii, Greenland, Iceland and Australia.

Or in the sense that the Muslims, especially the Arabs, colonized (moved in droves into those areas) a good part of Asia, Africa and Europe, whether they managed to retain the land, or were kicked out of it, as they were out of Spain and many parts of Europe, be it in Africa,  or Asia Minor.


Keep holding on to your sad definitions, and misused words by some Jews.

If that makes you feel good, and apparently it always does, so be it.

It will not change the Indigenous nature of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel (All of the Mandate of Palestine) and the absolute lack of indigenous nature to those lands by the Arabs, and they can call themselves Philistines, Canaanites, Palestinians or anything else they like to dupe one and all.


Arabs/Muslims have a proven record of colonization for 1300 years.  They won some and lost some.

And as we have discussed many times......it is the Jews and other non Muslims they cannot TOLERATE losing land to.

Especially those descendants of monkeys and apes they love so much......

Them JOOOOOS.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> Beware of these half-truths and misinformation by innuendo.  They are intended to deceive by omitting some critical facts necessary to reach an accurate conclusion.



Repeated for emphasis.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oslo handshake, 25 years on - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'll bite.
> 
> How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
Click to expand...


Yes.  But you haven't actually answered the question.  How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?  See the answer is clear and obvious -- the Colonizing State releases its governmental control on the dependent people.  The Colonizing State removes itself from governing the people who are in their own homeland so they can govern themselves. The Colonizing State returns to its own territory and ceases to influence the control of the territory in question.

The Jewish people CAN NOT "decolonize" Israel because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country.  You could equally argue that the Arab Palestinians CAN NOT "decolonize" Palestine because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country (though their ancestors DID -- who cares, no longer relevant).  

Therefore, this whole idea that "decolonization" of Israel/Palestine can actually happen is a red herring.  Its a red herring on BOTH sides because neither side has a Colonizing State to retreat to.  

The relevant analogy is the Americas.  The Colonizing States were Britain, France, Spain and Portugal.  Those States removed themselves from governance of foreign territory, but the immigrants to those territories, in the mean time, developed a distinct and independent national culture.  And that culture became a culture with rights to self-determination and sovereign independence. 

Ultimately, it does NOT MATTER if you think that the Jewish people are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think that the Jewish people are the indigenous peoples. (Though, seriously people there is ONLY ONE right answer to that).  It DOES NOT matter if you think that the Arab Palestinians are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think the Arab Palestinians are indigenous peoples.  NEITHER IS A COLONIZING STATE.  They are both national liberation movements.


----------



## Hollie

*Palestinians Choose to Fund Terrorists Over Children’s Education.*
https://unitedwithisrael.org/palestinians-choose-to-fund-terrorists-over-childrens-education/

“Abbas has budgeted more than $350,000,000 for terrorists and their families. Maybe the PA should pay for Palestinian education rather than Palestinian terror?” Security Minister Erdan suggested.




The Arab-Moslem path to success in life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the so called peace process is that the proposed solutions do not match the problems.
> 
> It is like buying a new battery for your car when you have a flat tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'll bite.
> 
> How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  But you haven't actually answered the question.  How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?  See the answer is clear and obvious -- the Colonizing State releases its governmental control on the dependent people.  The Colonizing State removes itself from governing the people who are in their own homeland so they can govern themselves. The Colonizing State returns to its own territory and ceases to influence the control of the territory in question.
> 
> The Jewish people CAN NOT "decolonize" Israel because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country.  You could equally argue that the Arab Palestinians CAN NOT "decolonize" Palestine because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country (though their ancestors DID -- who cares, no longer relevant).
> 
> Therefore, this whole idea that "decolonization" of Israel/Palestine can actually happen is a red herring.  Its a red herring on BOTH sides because neither side has a Colonizing State to retreat to.
> 
> The relevant analogy is the Americas.  The Colonizing States were Britain, France, Spain and Portugal.  Those States removed themselves from governance of foreign territory, but the immigrants to those territories, in the mean time, developed a distinct and independent national culture.  And that culture became a culture with rights to self-determination and sovereign independence.
> 
> Ultimately, it does NOT MATTER if you think that the Jewish people are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think that the Jewish people are the indigenous peoples. (Though, seriously people there is ONLY ONE right answer to that).  It DOES NOT matter if you think that the Arab Palestinians are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think the Arab Palestinians are indigenous peoples.  NEITHER IS A COLONIZING STATE.  They are both national liberation movements.
Click to expand...

WOW, are you confused. There is no mention of anyone having to retreat or move.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, are you confused. There is no mention of anyone having to retreat or move.



Okay.  I'll bite again.  What does "decolonization" mean, then?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> They view the problem as two nationalities.
> 
> The problem is colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'll bite.
> 
> How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  But you haven't actually answered the question.  How does one solve the problem of "colonization"?  See the answer is clear and obvious -- the Colonizing State releases its governmental control on the dependent people.  The Colonizing State removes itself from governing the people who are in their own homeland so they can govern themselves. The Colonizing State returns to its own territory and ceases to influence the control of the territory in question.
> 
> The Jewish people CAN NOT "decolonize" Israel because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country.  You could equally argue that the Arab Palestinians CAN NOT "decolonize" Palestine because they are not a Colonizing State.  They have no where to retreat to because they didn't originate elsewhere and then colonize a foreign country (though their ancestors DID -- who cares, no longer relevant).
> 
> Therefore, this whole idea that "decolonization" of Israel/Palestine can actually happen is a red herring.  Its a red herring on BOTH sides because neither side has a Colonizing State to retreat to.
> 
> The relevant analogy is the Americas.  The Colonizing States were Britain, France, Spain and Portugal.  Those States removed themselves from governance of foreign territory, but the immigrants to those territories, in the mean time, developed a distinct and independent national culture.  And that culture became a culture with rights to self-determination and sovereign independence.
> 
> Ultimately, it does NOT MATTER if you think that the Jewish people are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think that the Jewish people are the indigenous peoples. (Though, seriously people there is ONLY ONE right answer to that).  It DOES NOT matter if you think that the Arab Palestinians are immigrants who developed a distinct culture with rights to self-determination or if you think the Arab Palestinians are indigenous peoples.  NEITHER IS A COLONIZING STATE.  They are both national liberation movements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, are you confused. There is no mention of anyone having to retreat or move.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you are confused. The Hamas charter is very specific about the Islamist colonization scheme.


----------



## Hollie

I can't really see a downside for this and basically, maintaining a structure that is a symbol of islamic terrorism and islamic intransigence doesn't serve US interests*. *
*
Trump Administration to Close Palestine Liberation Organization Office in Washington
*
Trump Administration to Close Palestine Liberation Organization Office in Washington

*National security adviser John Bolton also plans to threaten sanctions against International Criminal Court, in a Monday speech*
_



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC has repeatedly whitewashed the links of terror factions to the weekly agitprop, downplaying and erasing their role in its encouragement, organisation, financing and facilitation.

The fact that a significant proportion of those killed during the violent rioting – including under 18s – have been shown to have links to Gaza Strip based terror factions has been downplayed and ignored by the BBC.

Violent incidents have also been serially ignored and the BBC’s editorial approach to this story has been to repeatedly portray it as one that is about ‘peaceful protesters’ killed by Israel’s armed forces.

As we see, Stephen Sackur has fully taken that editorial policy onboard. Carefully avoiding mentioning the name of the pre-planned violent rioting – the ‘Great Return March’ – he inaccurately told BBC audiences that a project with the self-proclaimed aim of having millions of people categorised as Palestinian refugees ‘return‘ to Israeli territory is “actually not about Israel in an existential struggle for survival”.

Describing violent rioters and would-be infiltrators – including proven members of terror factions – as “Palestinian protesters” and “civilian protesters” who are being “slaughtered”, Sackur twice inaccurately told BBC audiences that they “do not carry guns” while making a facetious reference to “stones” and “kites“. In order to present that distorted picture, Sackur deliberately ignorednumerous border infiltrations, hundreds of petrol bomb attacks, scores of IED attacks, dozens of shooting attacks, at least nine attacks with grenades.

(full article online)

BBC’s Hardtalk presenter claims Israel ‘slaughters civilian protesters’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Neither were BBC World Service listeners informed that the ‘journalist’ Esmat Mansour “spent 20 years in prison” because he took part in the murder of Chaim Mizrahi in 1993 or that since his release in 2013 he has received financial benefits for his part in that act of terror.

“In a typical homecoming package, the Palestinian self-rule government gave him $50,000, the rank of colonel and a monthly stipend of 6,000 shekels ($1,725), a higher-than-average income.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A month before this item was aired on BBC World Service radio the partially licence fee funded BBC department BBC Monitoring – which purports to “to provide news, information and insight to BBC journalists, UK government customers and commercial subscribers, allowing users to make well-informed decisions” – found it appropriate to publish similar ‘analysis’ by Ramallah based Tala Halawa under the title “The ‘private space’ radio offers to Palestinian prisoners“.

There too Halawa showcased contributions from Rula Abu Daho and Esmat Mansour – but with no mention whatsoever of their involvement in acts of terror. She did however tell subscribers that:

(full article online)

BBC WS airbrushes terror out of a story about Palestinian prisoners


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/a-historic-day-for-european-hypocrisy/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Love of the Land: The Costly Price of Israeli Withdrawal: Lessons from the Past - by Prof. Hillel Frisch


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Yom Kippur War: When Israel’s Arabs didn’t rise up


----------



## Sixties Fan

When you side with a 17-year-old brainwashed teen who has an institutionalized support system across the spectrum; when you side with the schools of scorn, the academies of hate, the roads of rancor and the politicians that amplify the calls to murder a Jew in Judea, then you are on the wrong side of history.

Whether it was an organized attack, or a lone wolf incident, it is nevertheless a part of the institutionalized hate system, the pack of wolves, that celebrates the spilling of Jewish blood.

Read more: Opinion | If You Can’t Mourn Ari Fuld, You Are An Accomplice In His Murder


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And not surprisingly......]

New York Times Finds Ari Fuld’s Murder Not Fit to Print


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Who is influencing all of these Media, to avoid printing or talking about what has happened?  Why is it just another Jew?  ]

CBC Ignores Murder of Prominent American-Israeli by Palestinian Terrorist | Honest Reporting Canada


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Terror attack in Jerusalem foiled


----------



## Sixties Fan

State Department terrorism report mentions "martyr payments" for the first time ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In much of the Israeli media, this was the story of the murder of Ari Fuld; the story of a brave and devoted son, brother, husband, father and teacher who was murdered in cold blood and taken away from his loving family way too soon.

But in much of the international media, this is the story that was told:

Middle East Monitor: “Israeli settler stabbed near illegal settlement.” 
Associated Press: “A Palestinian assailant on Sunday fatally stabbed an Israeli settler outside a busy mall in the West Bank.”
Reuters: “A Palestinian fatally stabbed an American-born Jewish settler in the occupied West Bank…” 

And so it went, on and on. Settler. Settler. Settler.

Settler. That is what the international media apparently thinks is most important in this terrible story, followed closely by the idea that Fuld was stabbed in the “occupied West Bank” or near an “illegal settlement.”

These descriptions and headlines not only dehumanize the victim by casting him as a faceless “settler,” but also seek to rationalize the murder itself; as if murdering in cold blood a Jew in Judea is somehow less despicable than murdering a Jew in Tel-Aviv, Herzliya, New York or Paris.

Read more: Community | Ari Fuld Was Not A ‘Settler’ — He Was An Innocent Victim Of Terror

(full article online)

Community | Ari Fuld Was Not A ‘Settler’ — He Was An Innocent Victim Of Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is ‘left-wing antisemitism’? Where is it manifested? What is to be done about it? There are three difficulties, three confusions and obfuscations that stand in the way of rational discussion of what we mean by ‘left-wing antisemitism’.

The first is that left-wing antisemitism knows itself by another and more self-righteous name, ‘anti-Zionism’. Often, your left-wing antisemite sincerely believes that he or she is only an anti-Zionist, only a just if severe critic of Israel.

The second is that talk of left-wing antisemitism to a left-wing antisemite normally evokes indignant, sincere, and just denial of something else! ‘No, I’m not a racist! How dare you call me a racist?’

No, indeed, apart from an atypical crackpot here and there, left-wing antisemites are not racist. But there was antisemitism before there was late-19th and 20th century anti-Jewish racism. And there is still antisemitism of different sorts, long after disgust with Hitler-style racism, and overt racism of any sort, became part of the mental and emotional furniture of all half-way decent people, and perhaps especially of left-wing people.

Left-wingers are people who by instinct and conviction side with the oppressed, the outcasts, those deprived of human rights, with the working-class and the labour movement. We naturally side against the police, the military, and the powerful capitalist states, including our ‘own’. We are socially tolerant; in contrast to ‘hang ’em, flog ’em, build more jails’ people; we look to changing social conditions rather than to punishment to deal with crime – we are people who want to be Marxists and socialists, and consistent democrats. Confused some such people may be, racists they are not. We are not saying that left-wing antisemites are racists.

The third source of confusion and obfuscation is the objection: ‘You say I’m an antisemite because I denounce Israel. I’m not anti-Jewish when I denounce Israel, but anti-Zionist.’ And sometimes, at this point, you get the addition: ‘By the way, I am myself Jewish.’

The objector continues: Israel deserves criticism. Even the harshest criticism of Israel’s policies in the West Bank and Gaza, and of Israel’s long-term treatment of the Palestinians, is pro-Palestinian and anti-Zionist, not antisemitic. To equate criticism of Israel with antisemitism is just crude and hysterical Zionist apologetics.

(full article online)

What is Left antisemitism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What is ‘left-wing antisemitism’? Where is it manifested? What is to be done about it? There are three difficulties, three confusions and obfuscations that stand in the way of rational discussion of what we mean by ‘left-wing antisemitism’.
> 
> The first is that left-wing antisemitism knows itself by another and more self-righteous name, ‘anti-Zionism’. Often, your left-wing antisemite sincerely believes that he or she is only an anti-Zionist, only a just if severe critic of Israel.
> 
> The second is that talk of left-wing antisemitism to a left-wing antisemite normally evokes indignant, sincere, and just denial of something else! ‘No, I’m not a racist! How dare you call me a racist?’
> 
> No, indeed, apart from an atypical crackpot here and there, left-wing antisemites are not racist. But there was antisemitism before there was late-19th and 20th century anti-Jewish racism. And there is still antisemitism of different sorts, long after disgust with Hitler-style racism, and overt racism of any sort, became part of the mental and emotional furniture of all half-way decent people, and perhaps especially of left-wing people.
> 
> Left-wingers are people who by instinct and conviction side with the oppressed, the outcasts, those deprived of human rights, with the working-class and the labour movement. We naturally side against the police, the military, and the powerful capitalist states, including our ‘own’. We are socially tolerant; in contrast to ‘hang ’em, flog ’em, build more jails’ people; we look to changing social conditions rather than to punishment to deal with crime – we are people who want to be Marxists and socialists, and consistent democrats. Confused some such people may be, racists they are not. We are not saying that left-wing antisemites are racists.
> 
> The third source of confusion and obfuscation is the objection: ‘You say I’m an antisemite because I denounce Israel. I’m not anti-Jewish when I denounce Israel, but anti-Zionist.’ And sometimes, at this point, you get the addition: ‘By the way, I am myself Jewish.’
> 
> The objector continues: Israel deserves criticism. Even the harshest criticism of Israel’s policies in the West Bank and Gaza, and of Israel’s long-term treatment of the Palestinians, is pro-Palestinian and anti-Zionist, not antisemitic. To equate criticism of Israel with antisemitism is just crude and hysterical Zionist apologetics.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What is Left antisemitism?


This guy adds a new dimension to the term "all wet."

Every decade or two when Israel's back is against the wall diplomatically, it drags out the old new anti Semite card. It has done this 4 or 5 times now.

Israel is not a person nor is it a religion. Israel is a political entity that can and does violate international law. Pointing out these violations and suggesting solutions has nothing to do with Jews and is not anti Semitism.

Israel has a huge campaign whose only purpose is to shut people up. That, in itself, is a violation of people's free expression.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is ‘left-wing antisemitism’? Where is it manifested? What is to be done about it? There are three difficulties, three confusions and obfuscations that stand in the way of rational discussion of what we mean by ‘left-wing antisemitism’.
> 
> The first is that left-wing antisemitism knows itself by another and more self-righteous name, ‘anti-Zionism’. Often, your left-wing antisemite sincerely believes that he or she is only an anti-Zionist, only a just if severe critic of Israel.
> 
> The second is that talk of left-wing antisemitism to a left-wing antisemite normally evokes indignant, sincere, and just denial of something else! ‘No, I’m not a racist! How dare you call me a racist?’
> 
> No, indeed, apart from an atypical crackpot here and there, left-wing antisemites are not racist. But there was antisemitism before there was late-19th and 20th century anti-Jewish racism. And there is still antisemitism of different sorts, long after disgust with Hitler-style racism, and overt racism of any sort, became part of the mental and emotional furniture of all half-way decent people, and perhaps especially of left-wing people.
> 
> Left-wingers are people who by instinct and conviction side with the oppressed, the outcasts, those deprived of human rights, with the working-class and the labour movement. We naturally side against the police, the military, and the powerful capitalist states, including our ‘own’. We are socially tolerant; in contrast to ‘hang ’em, flog ’em, build more jails’ people; we look to changing social conditions rather than to punishment to deal with crime – we are people who want to be Marxists and socialists, and consistent democrats. Confused some such people may be, racists they are not. We are not saying that left-wing antisemites are racists.
> 
> The third source of confusion and obfuscation is the objection: ‘You say I’m an antisemite because I denounce Israel. I’m not anti-Jewish when I denounce Israel, but anti-Zionist.’ And sometimes, at this point, you get the addition: ‘By the way, I am myself Jewish.’
> 
> The objector continues: Israel deserves criticism. Even the harshest criticism of Israel’s policies in the West Bank and Gaza, and of Israel’s long-term treatment of the Palestinians, is pro-Palestinian and anti-Zionist, not antisemitic. To equate criticism of Israel with antisemitism is just crude and hysterical Zionist apologetics.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What is Left antisemitism?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy adds a new dimension to the term "all wet."
> 
> Every decade or two when Israel's back is against the wall diplomatically, it drags out the old new anti Semite card. It has done this 4 or 5 times now.
> 
> Israel is not a person nor is it a religion. Israel is a political entity that can and does violate international law. Pointing out these violations and suggesting solutions has nothing to do with Jews and is not anti Semitism.
> 
> Israel has a huge campaign whose only purpose is to shut people up. That, in itself, is a violation of people's free expression.
Click to expand...


Oh now I get it.  "Israel violates international law."  But the acts of Hamas & Fatah are exemplary examples of adhering to international law that Israel & the rest of the world should learn from.  Ya gotta love Tinmore.  Heh Heh!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is ‘left-wing antisemitism’? Where is it manifested? What is to be done about it? There are three difficulties, three confusions and obfuscations that stand in the way of rational discussion of what we mean by ‘left-wing antisemitism’.
> 
> The first is that left-wing antisemitism knows itself by another and more self-righteous name, ‘anti-Zionism’. Often, your left-wing antisemite sincerely believes that he or she is only an anti-Zionist, only a just if severe critic of Israel.
> 
> The second is that talk of left-wing antisemitism to a left-wing antisemite normally evokes indignant, sincere, and just denial of something else! ‘No, I’m not a racist! How dare you call me a racist?’
> 
> No, indeed, apart from an atypical crackpot here and there, left-wing antisemites are not racist. But there was antisemitism before there was late-19th and 20th century anti-Jewish racism. And there is still antisemitism of different sorts, long after disgust with Hitler-style racism, and overt racism of any sort, became part of the mental and emotional furniture of all half-way decent people, and perhaps especially of left-wing people.
> 
> Left-wingers are people who by instinct and conviction side with the oppressed, the outcasts, those deprived of human rights, with the working-class and the labour movement. We naturally side against the police, the military, and the powerful capitalist states, including our ‘own’. We are socially tolerant; in contrast to ‘hang ’em, flog ’em, build more jails’ people; we look to changing social conditions rather than to punishment to deal with crime – we are people who want to be Marxists and socialists, and consistent democrats. Confused some such people may be, racists they are not. We are not saying that left-wing antisemites are racists.
> 
> The third source of confusion and obfuscation is the objection: ‘You say I’m an antisemite because I denounce Israel. I’m not anti-Jewish when I denounce Israel, but anti-Zionist.’ And sometimes, at this point, you get the addition: ‘By the way, I am myself Jewish.’
> 
> The objector continues: Israel deserves criticism. Even the harshest criticism of Israel’s policies in the West Bank and Gaza, and of Israel’s long-term treatment of the Palestinians, is pro-Palestinian and anti-Zionist, not antisemitic. To equate criticism of Israel with antisemitism is just crude and hysterical Zionist apologetics.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> What is Left antisemitism?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy adds a new dimension to the term "all wet."
> 
> Every decade or two when Israel's back is against the wall diplomatically, it drags out the old new anti Semite card. It has done this 4 or 5 times now.
> 
> Israel is not a person nor is it a religion. Israel is a political entity that can and does violate international law. Pointing out these violations and suggesting solutions has nothing to do with Jews and is not anti Semitism.
> 
> Israel has a huge campaign whose only purpose is to shut people up. That, in itself, is a violation of people's free expression.
Click to expand...


It's pretty simple - when the Jewish nation is singled out for normal conduct  - it's antisemitism
When You go into long diatribes inventing excuses why Jewish people do't deserve self determination - it's antisemitism.

When someone is so reluctant to condemn the racist bigotry, and looks for excuses in repeating the same antisemitic conspiracies that were used for the annihilation of Jews in Europe - what is it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas's Book 'The Road To Oslo': The Signing Of The Oslo Accords Was Delayed Until The PLO Was Named The Official Signatory For The Palestinian Side


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> It's pretty simple - when the Jewish nation is singled out for normal conduct - it's antisemitism


Israel *singles itself out* by being the *only* country occupying Palestine.

The occupation is the point. The religion is irrelevant. There is nothing anti Semitic about opposing occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Peace forum" in Egypt shows that there will never be peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> And still some wonder why there is no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.
> 
> Report: Abbas says Israel-Hamas deal 'over my dead body'




*". . .According to the report, the Fatah official told Channel 10 that Abbas was furious *

 *with the Egyptians for mediating the agreement, which the PA chief referred to as “treachery and defiance against the leadership.The official also claimed that Abbas acknowledged that the supposed reconciliation process between his party and Hamas was disintegrating.   Abbas made his position on the ceasefire clear when he said:*

*
“An agreement between Hamas and Israel, over my dead body!”  * 


*

Among Abbas’ complaints with regard to any future agreement involving Hamas is the illegitimacy of the terror group’s rule over the Gaza Strip, which was achieved via a violent coup through which the PA was ousted from the coastal enclave.*


_*Regardless of Abbas’ comments, senior Hamas officials claimed that the *__*ceasefire agreement could be concluded*__* in the near future, after a break in negotiations due to the Eid al-Adha holiday.*

_

_* 
With Hamas officials issuing statements regarding the terror group’s intention to maintain its arsenal and militaristic capabilities, and their contention that prisoner exchanges would be addressed separately, the ultimate fate of the ceasefire remains to be seen..."*_


_*"...Hamas official . . .terror group's intention"*_




 that's nice of the reporter --- trying to humanize *"the terror group ."*  ...maybe he was at a loss for words......it should have been "Hamass terrorist" not _Hamass official_ -- since when do terrorists garner official titles like *"official?"*  a terrorist is a terrorist.  can't understand why the press ALWAYS uses ridiculous titles like _spokesperson, or official_ to identify a particular TERRORIST MEMBER speaking 

 on behalf of their TERRORIST GROUP.

oh sorry...........did reporter mean this hamass _*official*_..?






or..was it this *"official."*








oh, he meant them.....




ok, got it .....what an _*"official"*_ looks like.


----------



## P F Tinmore

member said:


> Among Abbas’ complaints with regard to any future agreement involving Hamas is the illegitimacy of the terror group’s rule over the Gaza Strip, which was achieved via a violent coup through which the PA was ousted from the coastal enclave.


One of the biggest lies of our time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While most people don’t know it, the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq were not the first time the US was involved in fighting terror in the Middle East. In 1801, the United States launched its first war in the Middle East. Known today as the First Barbary War, it shares many things in common with Israel’s current conundrum concerning the Gaza Strip, and may offer some interesting insights into a possible strategy for dealing with the Palestinian Arabs.

In 1801, the North African Coast or the Barbary Coast, as it was known, was a hub of piracy. Nominally part of the Ottoman Empire, the coast which today covered the modern countries of Tunisia, Libya, Morocco, and Algeria was controlled by de facto independent governors known as Beys and Bashaws, whose economies were based on slave trade in non-Muslim men captured at sea.  

Western Christan States continually fought unending wars with the Barbary States, never attaining a decisive victory. The Europeans despaired over what seemed to be an unending conflict and capitulated to the local rulers, agreeing to pay tribute to them to ward off the pirate attacks. This strategy only pushed the Barbary States to raise the price of “peace” almost yearly.

This shares much in common with the Gaza Strip, where every ceasefire after every war comes with a higher price than the previous one. In 2014 the ceasefire agreement called for extending Gaza’s fishing zone to six miles off the coast, today it will cost a seaport and airport, and tomorrow you can bet it will cost even more.

Under Thomas Jefferson, the Americans finally had enough. Believing in the concept of free trade on the high seas and no longer interested in paying ever growing tribute payments to the Barbary rulers, The United States sent a naval taskforce to blockade the city of Tripoli.


Sound familiar? Just like in Gaza, The Americans regularly bombarded the city and prevented the entrance of goods and people, and yet this only seemed to increase the local inhabitants' resolve to fight.

What did the Americans do to force the Tripoltians to surrender? They threatened to switch the leadership.  

In 1804, an American army officer and diplomat to the Barbary States named William Eaton led the United States’ first foreign land invasion in its history. Landing in Egypt, Eaton, with a handful of US marines, built a mercenary army to support the claim of one Hamet Karamanli, the brother of Tripoli’s ruler Yusef Karamanli to the throne of Tripoli. The Americans led the force in a 500-mile march to Libya and captured the city of Derna from Yusef’s forces. Facing a legitimate challenge to his rule, suddenly Yusef was a lot more open to a possible peace treaty. Within a couple of weeks, the Tripoltain ruler agreed to a revolutionary new treaty, in which the United States became the first Christian nation to not have to pay yearly tribute to a Barbary State for peace.

(full article online)

Lessons from a forgotten war


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syria shoots down a Russian plane and Israel is blamed? But of course. (Poster) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.

Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?

Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?


(full article online)

If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Interesting that the Palestinians do not mention creating a state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
Click to expand...

Pretty typical that you're wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Indeed. 

CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
Click to expand...

I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Just use your usual “...... but.....but....but.....but....but, I reserve the right to deny my earlier comments when they don’t fit my failed agenda”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Just use your usual “...... but.....but....but.....but....but, I reserve the right to deny my earlier comments when they don’t fit my failed agenda”.
Click to expand...

When I say Palestinians, I don't mean their goofy so called leaders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Just use your usual “...... but.....but....but.....but....but, I reserve the right to deny my earlier comments when they don’t fit my failed agenda”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I say Palestinians, I don't mean their goofy so called leaders.
Click to expand...


Ahh, you just selectively exclude those “Pal’istanians” who don’t meet your subjective criteria of who is and who is not a “Pal’istanian”

How convenient. Just make it up as you go.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Just use your usual “...... but.....but....but.....but....but, I reserve the right to deny my earlier comments when they don’t fit my failed agenda”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I say Palestinians, I don't mean their goofy so called leaders.
Click to expand...

As in every dictatorship, that is all they have.  And when Abbas is gone, long will live the next dictator.


----------



## Hollie

I just can’t explain why it took so long for a US administration to acknowledge that the welfare dollars we shower on Arab-Moslem terrorists was little more than a welfare fraud syndicate used to fund Islamic terrorism.


*WASHINGTON — The Trump administration on Thursday said that Palestinian plans to pay the family of a terrorist who killed an American-Israeli last week showed why the US was correct in cutting funding for East Jerusalem hospitals.*

_21 Sep 2018_

https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/09/21/state-department-palestinian-authority-funding-terrorists-instead-of-hospitals/

State Department spokesperson Heather Nauert said there was no reason for the US to fund the hospitals when it merely allowed the PA to free up money to support terrorists and their families.


----------



## Hollie

One of the obvious consequences associated with the funding of Islamic terrorist organizations via the dedicated UNRWA welfare fraud agency is that it emboldens Islamic terrorists when there are no consequences for behaviors associated with Islamic terrorism. 



*TEL AVIV – Palestinian terror groups including Hamas praised the fatal stabbing of an American-Israeli father of four on Sunday, saying it was a “natural response to Zionist crimes against the Palestinians.”*

*https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/09/17/palestinian-terror-groups-laud-murder-of-american-israeli/*

The Palestinian Authority did not comment on the attack. Its official news agency, Wafa, briefly reported it under the headline: “The occupation injures a teenager south of Bethlehem.”


----------



## Hollie

Arab-Moslem Mother of the Year nominee.

New Head of PLO Commission of Prisoners visits notorious terror–mom - PMW Bulletins








Abu Hmeid has 6 terrorist sons currently in prison. 4 of her sons were convicted of multiple counts of murder and each are serving several life sentences. A fifth son was recently arrested and indicted for the murder of Staff Sergeant Ronen Lyubarski. The sixth son is being held in administrative detention. In addition, a seventh son of Abu Hmeid was killed in an attempt to arrest him after he murdered an Israeli.

Having six sons in prison and a seventh son killed after committing an act of terror, the Abu Hmeid family is the recipient of the highest financial rewards for terrorism paid by the PA: Over $1,000,000.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
Click to expand...


Right on.  Down with Abbas & the PLO.  LONG LIVE HAMAS!

Arab citizens back Israel, slam Hamas over Gaza border protests


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Just use your usual “...... but.....but....but.....but....but, I reserve the right to deny my earlier comments when they don’t fit my failed agenda”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I say Palestinians, I don't mean their goofy so called leaders.
Click to expand...


well....if the palestinians (i.e., theatre group people, face-painting festival folks) -- have *"goofy leaders"* 

 (_glad you noticed_) who then, is available to negotiate peace and a future palestinian state on their behalf?  when are the theatre group people and _"the rest"_ going to revolt against the 

 _*goofy leaders*_ ? 


when are _they_ going to get a "a spokesperson" for them who is NOT A TERRORIST or a _sympathizer_?

and in it for 

 photo ops, 


_

__

__ a steady salary, flying around the world going to meetings.........__

__ shopping for suits...._


hamass, ij, abbass, death charters...

 *goofy*balls alright. how is israel going to expel the terrorists ??  ....what a waste, all that palestinian _$$$$ beachfront property_.  the joint could be _jumpin_' -- it's just that, even at the beach...... 


*they live in a world*. 






 
at least israel tries...


----------



## Sixties Fan

One week later, on the afternoon of September 23rd, an article headlined “Ari Fuld killing: $1m raised for family by crowdfunders” was published on the BBC News website’s Middle East page. Despite the fact that the story has nothing whatsoever to do with events taking place along Israel’s border with the Gaza Strip, the report was tagged “Gaza border clashes”.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As has been seen on numerous occasions in the past, the BBC ignored the history of the location of the attack on Ari Fuld, instead advancing its standard simplistic narrative of ‘settlements’ in ‘occupied’ territory.

“A crowdfunding campaign has raised more than $1m (£760,000; 850,000 euros) for the family of an American Israeli killed by a Palestinian a week ago.

It was set up after Ari Fuld was stabbed to death at a shopping centre in the Jewish settlement bloc of Etzion in the occupied West Bank.”

In line with the BBC’s chosen editorial policy concerning the language used when reporting on terror attacks against Israelis, the article refrained from describing Ari Fuld’s murder as an act of terror in the corporation’s own words. The sole reference to terrorism came in a quote:

“The US ambassador to Israel, David Friedman, who attended Mr Fuld’s funeral, tweeted that “America grieves as one of its citizens was brutally murdered by a Palestinian terrorist”.”

(full article online)

BBC News website reports on terror attack one week later


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians aren't the Founding Father or Ghandi or Martin Luther King. They have a autonomous state which is recognized by most countries in the world, a state that has failed - not because of Israel but because their leaders are not interested in building a state, or in securing rights, or in freedom. If they had wanted those things - things that Beinart believes axiomatically they want - they would have a state now. They would have accepted one of the many peace plans that Israel agreed to. They would have actually rescinded support for terror, which Arafat promised to do back in 1993. Beinart still believes Arafat's lies and he still pretends that the Intifada never happened.
> 
> Any how, exactly, is the "right of return" a prerequisite to Palestinian rights to live in a state of their own? How exactly are the 1967 lines a prerequisite to peace? How is their capital being in Jerusalem a prerequisite to peace and their acquisition of actual human rights - the types of human rights that are actually codified somewhere, not what they claim they are?
> 
> Do I have to point out to Beinart that if UNRWA would cut out all Jordanian citizens from its welfare, its budget would be reduced by 40% and there would be no crisis? And that the evil Trump and Kushner want to give Jordan the money directly to educate and provide healthcare to their own citizens, as they should? Or does he pretend that 2 million Jordanian citizens deserve special attention and for the world to fund them, forever - or until Israel is destroyed by "return" which is the very basis of UNRWA's reason for existence and what it teaches in its schools?
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If Peter Beinart is so smart, why is it so easy to point out his lies? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
Click to expand...






*"UNITED NATIONS — President Donald Trump on Wednesday said he wanted a two-state solution to resolve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the clearest expression yet of his administration's support for such an outcome.

The Trump administration has in the past said it would support a two-state solution if both sides agreed to it.  
Trump, in a meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu at the United Nations, also said he wanted to unveil a peace plan in the next two to three months.



"I like a two-state solution. That's what I think works best ... That’s my feeling," said Trump, who is attending the **annual U.N. gathering of world leaders**.

Netanyahu has said that any future Palestinian state must be demilitarized and must recognize Israel as the state of the Jewish people — conditions that Palestinians say show he is not sincere about peacemaking.

The United States' Arab allies are strong proponents of a two state solution.


“I really believe something will happen. They say it’s the toughest of all deals,” Trump said.

He added that Israel will have to do something good for the other side without elaborating.

Doubts have mounted over whether Trump’s administration can secure what he has called the “ultimate deal” since December, when the president recognized Jerusalem as Israel’s capital and **then moved the U.S. Embassy there**.

"It is a dream of mine to get that done prior to the end of my first term," Trump said of an agreement on the conflict.


Jerusalem is one of the major issues in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Both sides claim it as a capital.

Trump’s move outraged the Palestinians, who have since boycotted Washington’s peace efforts, led by Trump's son-in-law and adviser, Jared Kushner.

The Palestinians want to establish a state in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem. Israel captured those territories in the 1967 Middle East war and annexed East Jerusalem in a move not recognized internationally. Israel regards all of the city as its eternal and indivisible capital..."*


Trump explicitly backs independent Palestinian state for 1st time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Semitism is rising in Europe because we're importing millions of Muslims, and Islam hates Jews. This video was censored by the YouTube of peace a few minutes after upload, because it might be offensive to the Jew haters.

YouTube's disclaimer: "Certain features have been disabled for this video In response to user reports, we have disabled some features, such as comments, sharing, and suggested videos, because this video contains content that may be inappropriate or offensive to some audiences."


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ LOL.  Not to say that the female soldier was cut out of the original photo.  No female Iranian soldiers, we may guess ]







And here's the original photo of IDF soldiers who were looking out from a hill near Gush Etzion:








Billboard meant to celebrate Iran's soldiers actually showed Israeli soldiers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

No one should be surprised at the actions of the alphabet soup collecion of islamic terrorist franchises that occupy gaza and the West Bank. This is what the West is up against: an angry and virulently hateful sociopolitical religious ideology with consummate hostility and offensive warfare against the out-group of unbelievers as one of its principal tenets and instruments of propagation.
*


25 years after Oslo, 
PA and Fatah still don't recognize Israel
*
25 years after Oslo, PA and Fatah still don’t recognize Israel - PMW Bulletins






*Fatah: "Palestine from the [Jordan] River 
to the [Mediterranean] Sea"*

*PA Minister of Education with map of "Palestine" that erases all of Israel*


*Fatah: Israel's coastal city Haifa is "Palestinian"*
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

While PA Chairman Abbas and other Palestinian leaders speak internationally about Israel as an accepted fact, it should be noted that the PA and Abbas' Fatah Movement still have not accepted the most fundamental commitment the PLO made when it signed the Oslo Accords 25 years ago: To recognize Israel's existence. Such a recognition has never happened.

The image above posted by Fatah on Facebook last week, shows a boy with a shirt in the shape and colors of the Palestinian flag, painting the following words across the PA's map of "Palestine" that includes all of Israel together with the PA areas:

"Palestine from the [Jordan] River to the [Mediterranean] Sea"
[Official Fatah Facebook page, Sept. 20, 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/does-corbyn-know-who-wrote-this-about-jerusalem-1.470356


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jew is drinking Palestinian blood.

I'm sure that Human Rights Watch's Ken Roth, who pretends to care so much about antisemitism, will comment any minute now.

Blood libel in Qatari cartoon ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Media: ‘500 Settlers Storm the Al-Aqsa Mosque’


----------



## P F Tinmore

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the Palestinians co not mention creating a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty typical that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> CNN.com - Abbas presses statehood referendum - Jun 5, 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the Palestinians, not friggin Abbas. He doesn't represent anybody. His term expired in January of 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"UNITED NATIONS — President Donald Trump on Wednesday said he wanted a two-state solution to resolve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the clearest expression yet of his administration's support for such an outcome.
> 
> The Trump administration has in the past said it would support a two-state solution if both sides agreed to it.
> Trump, in a meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu at the United Nations, also said he wanted to unveil a peace plan in the next two to three months.
> 
> 
> 
> "I like a two-state solution. That's what I think works best ... That’s my feeling," said Trump, who is attending the **annual U.N. gathering of world leaders**.
> 
> Netanyahu has said that any future Palestinian state must be demilitarized and must recognize Israel as the state of the Jewish people — conditions that Palestinians say show he is not sincere about peacemaking.
> 
> The United States' Arab allies are strong proponents of a two state solution.
> 
> 
> “I really believe something will happen. They say it’s the toughest of all deals,” Trump said.
> 
> He added that Israel will have to do something good for the other side without elaborating.
> 
> Doubts have mounted over whether Trump’s administration can secure what he has called the “ultimate deal” since December, when the president recognized Jerusalem as Israel’s capital and **then moved the U.S. Embassy there**.
> 
> "It is a dream of mine to get that done prior to the end of my first term," Trump said of an agreement on the conflict.
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is one of the major issues in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Both sides claim it as a capital.
> 
> Trump’s move outraged the Palestinians, who have since boycotted Washington’s peace efforts, led by Trump's son-in-law and adviser, Jared Kushner.
> 
> The Palestinians want to establish a state in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem. Israel captured those territories in the 1967 Middle East war and annexed East Jerusalem in a move not recognized internationally. Israel regards all of the city as its eternal and indivisible capital..."*
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly backs independent Palestinian state for 1st time
Click to expand...

Another flop in the works.

Move along, folks. There is nothing to see here.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> [ LOL.  Not to say that the female soldier was cut out of the original photo.  No female Iranian soldiers, we may guess ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the original photo of IDF soldiers who were looking out from a hill near Gush Etzion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billboard meant to celebrate Iran's soldiers actually showed Israeli soldiers ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




The Iranian Mullocrats are in a frenzy

Iran detains 3 over billboard photo showing Israeli soldiers


----------



## frigidweirdo

Sixties Fan said:


> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.



"anti-Israel posters" being anyone who doesn't agree with you then?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Spain, being Spain......will they give some of the land back to the Muslims, at their request?  ]

'Madrid is encouraging violence against Israel'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Sees Slow But Growing Integration Of Arab Community Into High-Tech Sector | Social Awareness


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Russia is not defending itself, it is defending Assad.  Israel only attacks when it needs to defend itself, or stop Palestinians from firing rockets ]

In 3 years, Russian strikes on Syria said to kill 18,000, half of them civilians


----------



## Mindful

BREAKING: UNRWA's European managers fled Gaza into Israel yesterday under threats from their own protesting employees. Funny how when Hamas orchestrates violent attacks on Israel's border — with guns, grenades, molotov cocktails & wire-cutters — UNRWA spokesman Chris Gunness (right) tweets about  Palestinians "exercising their right to protest." Yet now that UNRWA's German and British managers are themselves the target, they cry out (left) about a grave "security and safety risk" and run for their lives to Israel. Hypocrites!

More: UNRWA suddenly complains of Gaza protests when they're the target, as European managers flee to Israel - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

After having accused Israel and the United States of orchestrating a terror attack on the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps and the Iranian army during a military parade in Ahvaz Iran on Monday made good on its promise of a “devastating response”.

The response, however, wasn’t directed at Israel or US forces in the Middle East but at the Islamic State terror group which earlier claimed responsibility for the attack.

(full article online)

ANALYSIS: What's behind Iran's unprecedented strike on Syria


----------



## Sixties Fan

My questions start here. I don’t know how to describe your actions. I’ve seen media outlets refer to what you did as, “throwing rocks at cars.” That definition conjures up images of teenagers causing a harmless ruckus, as if you were just breaking into abandoned factories or something. What you did kills people, so that phrase doesn’t suit. My family has called you a terrorist. And an attempted murderer. But I don’t think those labels fit either. You attacked me in a reckless and dangerous way, but you didn’t shoot at me or throw a bomb at me. Is there a term between ‘troubled teen who vandalizes property’ and ‘person who flies a plane into a building’? It feels like your goal was to cause me to die in a car crash, rather than to kill me yourself. Then again, you threw a cinder block at me, so maybe you were trying to kill me yourself… What would you have done if I had stopped? Would you have run up to me and tried to fight? Would you have tried to cut my head off? What are you? A terrorist-delinquent? A second-degree terrorist?? All of this is to say that I don’t even have the words to articulate this attack.


If you see me (an Israeli) as an enemy of the Palestinian people, know that I don’t see myself like that. There are more sides to this conflict than there are armed forces fighting it, but there’s nothing I can say to convince you of that. Check out Combatants for Peace for more.
If you’re trying to have an impact on the situation, you should know that you aren’t. You are strengthening the status quo. You are keeping things the way they are. I’m sure that’s infuriating to hear. Especially from an Israeli. But I’m also the person you almost killed so, deal with it.
If you’re just an angry kid, no argument can reach you. Attacking me was an idiotic thing to do.

(full article online)

To my attacker


----------



## Sixties Fan

Judging Israel against perfection - a Twitter thread with Ray Hanania ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sign the Petition


----------



## Sixties Fan

Love of the Land: After two months on, BBC amends inaccurate Keren Shalom photo caption - by Hadar Sela


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim-Egyptian whistleblows risks to Christian, Jewish, & secular societies from Egypt.  Born in 1989 to an Arab Muslim family, Hussein Aboubakr Mansour is an Egyptian researcher of Jewish and Middle Eastern history and Hebrew literature. Hussein participated in the Egyptian revolution till his departure from the country. Due to government persecution related to his activities and advocacy for tolerance and peace and countering antisemitism, Hussein left Egypt to become a political refugee in the US. He reveals that Muslim leaders persecute liberals for interest in relations with Israel- even in Egypt, with whom Israel has peace for 39-years. He is now an assistant professor of Hebrew language in the U.S..


----------



## Sixties Fan

The reporter's "State of Palestine" question is more important than Bolton's answer ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Anti-Zionists Are Absolutely Antisemites


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to her Twitter profile, Daire Louise O’Dowd is a geography and English teacher. Sadly, judging by her inaccurate and ill-informed mess of an article on IrishCentral, a US-based news site catering for the global Irish diaspora community, she should certainly not be educating anyone about the Israel-Palestinian conflict or the region.

O’Dowd relates her experience traveling in the Palestinian territories based on what appears to be a severe failure to understand what she is seeing and a superficial background knowledge and history that likely came from anti-Israel hate sites.

(full articles online)

An Irish Teacher's Harsh Unreality | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

Leave it to the Zionists in Israel to treat Palestinians this way. 

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why Anti-Zionists Are Absolutely Antisemites


Balderdash.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Anti-Zionists Are Absolutely Antisemites
> 
> 
> 
> Balderdash.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Now Finds Ari Fuld’s Death Not Fit for Website Either


----------



## Sixties Fan

Border Police medic revives Arab woman in Hevron


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan,  et al,

I cannot place an allegation of prejudice with the New York Times (NYT), but as a news reader, I see a growing trend with them. 



Sixties Fan said:


> New York Times Now Finds Ari Fuld’s Death Not Fit for Website Either


*(COMMENT)*

The NYT may have a perfectly good reason for not reporting the account of the murder of Ari Fuld.  It is a commercial going concern and they will print what they think will sell to their target audience.  And that story of Ari Fuld's murder probably did not fit that target audience.

Having said that, I have only seen a few stories from the NYT that I thought were written with the objective of a true journalist.  I do think that they have their agenda and hold their opinion leaning in the direction favoring the Arab Palestinian and their right to use terrorism.


In a democracy, you need to have a strong judicial system.
You need freedom of speech,
you need art,
and you need a free press.
..................................................................... → _Tzipi Livni_​Read more at: *Free Press Quotes - BrainyQuote*

If the NYT wants to take part in the ways of the Arab Palestinians _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ that is their right.

The people have a right to know unless the NYT does not think so.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mandatory College Event Compares Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu To Hitler


----------



## Sixties Fan

Progressives for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman sent a letter to eight European ambassadors in Israel criticizing them for their “flagrant interference in Israel’s sovereign affairs” after their respective governments signed a joint statement at the UN calling on Jerusalem to reverse its decision to demolish a Palestinian village in the West Bank.

Liberman’s memo was sent earlier this week to the ambassadors of Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Belgium, Poland, and the Netherlands, the French daily Le Monde reported Saturday.

(full article online)

Liberman rebukes Europeans for interfering in ‘internal’ Khan al-Ahmar affair


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sykes-Picot 2018: The EU and Khan al-Ahmar


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman sent a letter to eight European ambassadors in Israel criticizing them for their “flagrant interference in Israel’s sovereign affairs” after their respective governments signed a joint statement at the UN calling on Jerusalem to reverse its decision to demolish a Palestinian village in the West Bank.
> 
> Liberman’s memo was sent earlier this week to the ambassadors of Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Belgium, Poland, and the Netherlands, the French daily Le Monde reported Saturday.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Liberman rebukes Europeans for interfering in ‘internal’ Khan al-Ahmar affair


The defense minister argued that Khan al-Ahmar is an “internal” Israeli matter


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman sent a letter to eight European ambassadors in Israel criticizing them for their “flagrant interference in Israel’s sovereign affairs” after their respective governments signed a joint statement at the UN calling on Jerusalem to reverse its decision to demolish a Palestinian village in the West Bank.
> 
> Liberman’s memo was sent earlier this week to the ambassadors of Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Belgium, Poland, and the Netherlands, the French daily Le Monde reported Saturday.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Liberman rebukes Europeans for interfering in ‘internal’ Khan al-Ahmar affair
> 
> 
> 
> The defense minister argued that Khan al-Ahmar is an “internal” Israeli matter
Click to expand...


Difficult to understand why your contribution to the gee-had is nothing more than cutting and pasting emojis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you think media bias is bad, academia is a hundred times worse.

Here is the abstract for a paper entitled "The Transnational Palestinian Self: Toward Decolonizing Psychoanalytic Thought," by Stephen Sheehi, the Sultan Qaboos bin Said Chair of Middle East Studies at the College of William and Mary, in the journal Psychoanalytic Perspectives.

 This discussion considers Palestinian subjectivity in a perpetual state of doubleness, commuting between a number of transnational political and cultural contexts and positions. Engaging Lama Khouri’s “Through Trump’s Looking Glass into Alice’s Wonderland: On Meeting the House Palestinian,” this paper reveals how, on one hand, Zionism is intricately and inextricably linked with and haunted by a Palestinian identity, which it fundamentally works to negate; on the other hand, it also engages the ideological aspects of Palestinian Arab identity when it is transplanted to the United States, interpolating all identities through its racialized social and class hierarchy. In examining the structures of these binary identity systems, I gesture toward a decolonializing psychoanalysis that adopts psychoanalytic tools to understand how alienating two-ness can become a productive mode of confronting and dismantling Zionist objectification and radicalized othering.No, Stephen, Zionism isn't linked to Palestinian identity. It is utterly indifferent to Palestinian identity, which didn't exist in any serious way until Zionism was at least 70 years old. It is Palestinianism that is deeply engaged in negating Jewish nationalism and to deny the right to Jewish self-determination.

But Sheehi has come up with a way to use "decolonializing psychoanalysis" to dismantle "Zionist objectification and radicalized othering," which really sounds evil - and to the readers of these journals. it clearly is.

The paper he refers to, "Through Trump’s Looking Glass into Alice’s Wonderland: On Meeting the House Palestinian," by Lama Z. Khouri, was published in the same issue, and doesn't even pretend to be scholarly:

(full article online)

Crazy anti-Israel academic paper of the day: "The Transnational Palestinian Self: Toward Decolonizing Psychoanalytic Thought" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"This is a decision that not only takes into account the feelings of the Jewish people, but also contributes to a reduction in support for terror in parts of the Arab population, which are expressed in funerals of terrorists or conferences of this type," Almagor concluded.

(full article online)

Celebration of terrorist cancelled


----------



## Sixties Fan

Escalation: Terror Balloon Lands in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/incitement-breeds-a-despicable-murderer/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tulkarm is considered one of the major "terror capitals."

According to the IDF, the recent decision is due to the fact that there is no shortage of fruits and vegetables in Israel, and therefore there is no reason to purchase produce from farmers living under terrorist authority.

(full article online)

IDF won't buy vegetables from Gaza


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan,, et al,

I found this interesting.



Sixties Fan said:


> Tulkarm is considered one of the major "terror capitals."
> 
> According to the IDF, the recent decision is due to the fact that there is no shortage of fruits and vegetables in Israel, and therefore there is no reason to purchase produce from farmers living under terrorist authority.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> IDF won't buy vegetables from Gaza


*(COMMENT)*

I wonder what the threat level is relative to poisoned fruits and veggies from Gaza? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Sixties Fan,, et al,
> 
> I found this interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tulkarm is considered one of the major "terror capitals."
> 
> According to the IDF, the recent decision is due to the fact that there is no shortage of fruits and vegetables in Israel, and therefore there is no reason to purchase produce from farmers living under terrorist authority.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> IDF won't buy vegetables from Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I wonder what the threat level is relative to poisoned fruits and veggies from Gaza?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I would imagine that there would have been none, or it would have come out in the news, and the import stopped long before now.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rafael Levengrond: stepping into the gap, for Kim (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Check this one out!

Archaeologists unearth 2000-year-old Hebrew 'Jerusalem' inscription


----------



## Mindful

Who will fill.......


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ MJB12741, e_t al_,

Now, this is interesting.  It could turn out to be as important as the _Tel Dan_ inscription.



MJB12741 said:


> Check this one out!
> Archaeologists unearth 2000-year-old Hebrew 'Jerusalem' inscription


*(COMMENT)*

But the article did not tell us much about the archeologist that made the discovery or the archeological site itself?  And what made the dig site important.

Was this piece alone?  Was it part of something larger _(presumably)_?  OR  Was it an ancient dump site for discarded material?  

I hate these little soundbites that don't say much.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are other articles on it:

The Times of Israel

'My heart was pounding, my hands shook'


----------



## Sixties Fan

For 2nd time in 3 weeks, Times of London, Telegraph and Indy ignore deadly Palestinian terror attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imagine a country in which "Curse the Jews" appears on public university IDs. You actually don't have to, because we live in that world.

(((Yair Rosenberg))) on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

‎"For years, we have had to tolerate the false ‎message that Israel's very presence in reunified ‎Jerusalem and in Judea and Samaria are a violation of ‎international law," said ministry Director General ‎Ran Yishai. ‎

‎"The world's top jurists have refuted this notion, ‎but they have been all but silenced by a pro-Arab campaign ‎using false legal arguments to justify international ‎bodies and countries' anti-Israeli policy," he said.

‎"Now, the State of Israel has put together arguments ‎by some of the world's greatest legal experts, ‎including by some who have personally shaped ‎international law, that prove Israel is in the right ‎even when faced with legal bullying in the ‎international arena," Yishai concluded. ‎

(full article online)

Israel has exclusive rights to Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, government publication asserts   - Israel Hayom


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ‎"For years, we have had to tolerate the false ‎message that Israel's very presence in reunified ‎Jerusalem and in Judea and Samaria are a violation of ‎international law," said ministry Director General ‎Ran Yishai. ‎
> 
> ‎"The world's top jurists have refuted this notion, ‎but they have been all but silenced by a pro-Arab campaign ‎using false legal arguments to justify international ‎bodies and countries' anti-Israeli policy," he said.
> 
> ‎"Now, the State of Israel has put together arguments ‎by some of the world's greatest legal experts, ‎including by some who have personally shaped ‎international law, that prove Israel is in the right ‎even when faced with legal bullying in the ‎international arena," Yishai concluded. ‎
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel has exclusive rights to Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, government publication asserts   - Israel Hayom


"The Legal Framework of Occupation" - Report Presentation and discussion with United Nations Special Rapporteur Michael Lynk, Professor Katherine Franke of Columbia Law School, and Professor Rashid Khalidi of Columbia | SIPA.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‎"For years, we have had to tolerate the false ‎message that Israel's very presence in reunified ‎Jerusalem and in Judea and Samaria are a violation of ‎international law," said ministry Director General ‎Ran Yishai. ‎
> 
> ‎"The world's top jurists have refuted this notion, ‎but they have been all but silenced by a pro-Arab campaign ‎using false legal arguments to justify international ‎bodies and countries' anti-Israeli policy," he said.
> 
> ‎"Now, the State of Israel has put together arguments ‎by some of the world's greatest legal experts, ‎including by some who have personally shaped ‎international law, that prove Israel is in the right ‎even when faced with legal bullying in the ‎international arena," Yishai concluded. ‎
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel has exclusive rights to Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, government publication asserts   - Israel Hayom
> 
> 
> 
> "The Legal Framework of Occupation" - Report Presentation and discussion with United Nations Special Rapporteur Michael Lynk, Professor Katherine Franke of Columbia Law School, and Professor Rashid Khalidi of Columbia | SIPA.
Click to expand...

BY ALL MEANS  

Let us all believe someone who is a cheerleader for BDS against Israel and whose colleagues cannot be said to be any less anti Israel than he is.

Jews are occupying their own ancient homeland, from Arabs/Muslims who invaded just about every part of Asia and Europe and TOOK any land they wanted and consider the WHOLE WORLD to be Muslim?

Make us laugh by calling Israel's possession of Judea, Samaria and ALL of Jerusalem after 1967 as "occupation".

We are laughing  


*Rashid Khalidi*

*Overview*
Rashid Khalidi was formerly the spokesperson of the PLO under Yasir Arafat. 

Khalidi is the Edward Said Professor of Modern Arab Studies at Columbia University and director of the Middle East Institute of Columbia's School of International and Public Affairs.

Khalidi has been the editor of the periodical Journal of Palestine Studies and served as president of the American Committee on Jerusalem, now known as the American Task Force on Palestine.

Khalidi has written dozens of scholarly articles on Middle East history and politics, as well as op-ed pieces in numerous U.S. newspapers. He has also been a guest on radio and TV shows.

*Advancing BDS*
Khalidi added his name to a list of intellectuals protesting "efforts to curtail speech, to exercise censorship, and to carry out retaliatory action against individuals on the basis of their political views or associations, notably support for BDS." 



*BDS*
The BDS movement was founded in 2005 by Omar Barghouti and asserts that it "works to end international support for Israel's oppression of Palestinians and pressure Israel to comply with international law."

BDS initiatives include compelling institutions and individuals to divest from Israeli-affiliated companies, academic boycotts, anti-Israel rallies and protests.

The movement's most notable achievement has been the infiltration of university campuses through lobbying for "BDS resolutions." In these cases, backed by university anti-Israel affiliates, student governments have brought to vote on some form of boycott of — or divestment from — Israel and Israeli-affiliated entities. These resolutions, although non-binding, have been passed by student governments on numerous North American campuses.

BDS activity is often aggressive and disruptive. It has been noted that universities that pass BDS resolutions see a marked increase in anti-Semitic incidents on campus. In 2013, when the student government of the University of California Santa Barbara (UCSB) debated a BDS resolution, reports emerged of violent threatsand the spitting on a student wearing a Star of David necklace. As a result, the student government chose to vote via a "secret ballot" in order to ensure its members' safety.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‎"For years, we have had to tolerate the false ‎message that Israel's very presence in reunified ‎Jerusalem and in Judea and Samaria are a violation of ‎international law," said ministry Director General ‎Ran Yishai. ‎
> 
> ‎"The world's top jurists have refuted this notion, ‎but they have been all but silenced by a pro-Arab campaign ‎using false legal arguments to justify international ‎bodies and countries' anti-Israeli policy," he said.
> 
> ‎"Now, the State of Israel has put together arguments ‎by some of the world's greatest legal experts, ‎including by some who have personally shaped ‎international law, that prove Israel is in the right ‎even when faced with legal bullying in the ‎international arena," Yishai concluded. ‎
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel has exclusive rights to Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, government publication asserts   - Israel Hayom
> 
> 
> 
> "The Legal Framework of Occupation" - Report Presentation and discussion with United Nations Special Rapporteur Michael Lynk, Professor Katherine Franke of Columbia Law School, and Professor Rashid Khalidi of Columbia | SIPA.
Click to expand...

When Lynk was nominated to the post in March, critics, including the monitoring group UN Watch, rejected the appointment, with the NGO calling the Canadian a biased choice for the post and “a travesty of justice and a breach of the world body’s own rules.”

UN rapporteur: I’ll probe treatment of human rights groups in Israel

(All seem to be fans of Boycotting Israel.  But solutions......they offer NONE. 
The only solution for them, is for there to be NO ISRAEL.)

Franke, a Columbia University law professor, was barred from entering because of her “prominent role” with Jewish Voice for Peace, said a spokesman for the Strategic Affairs Ministry, which handles BDS issues. The spokesperson preferred not to be named. 

Two leading U.S. human rights activists refused entry to Israel, one for BDS ties


[ Geesh Tinmore......are all of your friends HATERS of Jews and/or Israel?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Proof of Menuhin's lies come from his translation of "Moladtaynooh" as "Fatherland."  It means "our homeland" or more literally "our birthplace," but Menuhin's anti-Zionism forces him to compare Israel to Nazi Germany and pretend that Jews used the Nazi term "Vaderland" for their land. It is no coincidence that he claims Zionists evoked Nazi terminology twice in one paragraph. It shows that Menuhin is not telling the truth.

There are obviously no corroborating stories from any of the thousands of Jews who attended the Gymnasia that students were given an "endless harangue" on building an Arab-free Jewish state or that the term "goyim-rein" was ever used.

It is a lie.

The "goyim-rein" slander has been published in numerous books and other academic papers, with hundreds of references in Google. It will be mentioned in academic papers and books in ways such as this: 





Once one sees a reference, it appears authentic. The fact that the author might have made this up is not even considered; the quote that proves that Zionists are just like Nazis is too deliciously good to doubt. And the lie then gets propagated to the next paper, and the next one, as absolute fact.

This type of sloppy research, and the unquestioning use of previous poor research as a basis for the next paper,  is emblematic of the basic problems of the social sciences today. 

(full article online)

Academic papers falsely claim early Zionists wanted Israel to be "goyim-rein" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Video of Israelis is Driving the Arab World Nuts!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ho-hum. Iran threatens to destroy Israel again. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

They were sleeping in a room of the motel when a fire suddenly broke out due to arson. The family slept on the first floor and apparently succeeded in escaping due to the father's resourcefulness.

An Arab resident of eastern Jerusalem arrested on suspicion of setting the motel on fire recounted the act to police investigators. An Arab woman originally from Shechem who now lives with her Jewish partner and two children in Jerusalem, was also involved in setting fire to the motel and was arrested in the course of the investigation into the affair.

(full article online)

Jerusalem motel arson attack victim dies


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Goal of Thwarting Hezbollah Attacks, Israel Completes Building of New Wall on Part of Lebanon Border


----------



## Hollie

It's the welfare, stupid. 

It draws Arabs-Moslems like fish to a baited hook.  


"Fatah Revolutionary Council Member Abdel-Elah Atira: The Number of Palestinians Brought in to the West Bank and Gaza following the Oslo Accords Equals the Number of Palestinian Refugees in 1948"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Temple Mount - A Place of Prayer for All


----------



## rylah

*Oops: Anti-Israel South African union tweets photo of Jewish refugees from Arab countries to commemorate “Palestinian refugees”*
*This blooper reveals an important truth: There were more Jewish refugees from Arab lands than Arab refugees from what now is Israel*

Wednesday June 20th was World Refugee Day, a day when the international community expresses solidarity for people forced to flee their homes as a result of war, persecution, or violence.

Palestinians and their supporters globally typically also use the opportunity of World Refugee Day to raise awareness about the current situation facing Palestinian refugees and also to remind people about what befell the Palestinians in the 1947-1948 war for Israel’s independence.


There’s nothing wrong with acknowledging the hardships that some 700,000 Arabs faced during the war, although as we’ve noted in several recent posts, the reason that these Palestinian Arabs became refugees wasn’t because of any master plan on the part of the Zionists to expel them, as no such policy existed.

On the contrary, the historical evidence and even the personal stories and accounts of the refugees themselves shows that the vast majority fled their homes and villages because they were instructed to do so by Arab leaders and military officials. They also greatly feared being mistreated by the advancing Zionist armed forces, based on the lies that were told to them about a horrible massacre that had been perpetrated on some defenseless Arab villagers by Jewish paramilitary groups—a brutal incident which in fact never happened:


New report: “false promises made by [Arab] leaders and political elites” created Palestinian Nakba
Silencing History: U.S. University Publishers Shun Book “Ending the Deir Yassin Myth”
Still, there should be no doubt that the Arab men, women, and children who fled their homes during the 1948 war endured many hardships, not least on account of the fact that the neighboring Arab countries were unwilling to absorb them.

Documenting their suffering and adversity, especially with photos and images from the time, is a perfectly legitimate way to highlight the many difficulties that the Palestinians faced—a shameful mistreatment that continues to this day (for example, see our post about the ongoing discrimination and privations that the descendants of Palestinian refugees face today in Lebanon).

There’s a problem though when Palestinians or their international supporters try to raise awareness about these refugees by erasing the plight and collective traumas experienced by Jewish refugees from Arab lands.

That’s what happened on Wednesday when a large Africa-based organization tried to commemorate the experiences of the Arab Palestinian refugees by mistakenly disseminating an old image of Jewish refugees in Israel:




(Jewish refugees from Arab countries presented as "Palestinians")
*Blooper: COSATU Replaces Arab for Jewish Refugees*


----------



## MJB12741

BRAVO!  Everybody please check this one out.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY! 

Palestinian baby gets life-saving heart transplant from Israeli child


----------



## Sixties Fan

So-called "human rights" organizations routinely rail against these restrictions.

But read about the sanctions that the EU imposes on Libya:
 - The European Union introduced in 2017 restrictions on the export or transit of inflatable boats and outboard motors to Libya. The reason is to help limit human trafficking from Libya.

There are exceptions for, say, fishing boats, but Israel allows exceptions as well for clear humanitarian needs where the materials can be accounted for.

When the EU does it, they are "sanctions." When Israel does it, it is a "siege."

(full article online)

When the EU bans dual-use items, it is just fine. Only Israel gets attacked for doing that. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Ambassador David Friedman Erases ‘Red Line’ in Visit to Ariel with Israeli, PA Business People


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan,  et al,

Well, this is probably the best 'next step' after moving the Embassy.



Sixties Fan said:


> US Ambassador David Friedman Erases ‘Red Line’ in Visit to Ariel with Israeli, PA Business People


*(COMMENT)*

But, I think that the security of the Embassy is going to be much more difficult; including the protection of those personnel assigned and travel in harm's way _(predominately Arab Palestinian enclaves and municipalities)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Sixties Fan,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is probably the best 'next step' after moving the Embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Ambassador David Friedman Erases ‘Red Line’ in Visit to Ariel with Israeli, PA Business People
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But, I think that the security of the Embassy is going to be much more difficult; including the protection of those personnel assigned and travel in harm's way _(predominately Arab Palestinian enclaves and municipalities)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




 "US Ambassador David Friedman Erases ‘Red Line’ in Visit to Ariel with Israeli, PA Business People" 

​











​





_PA Business People_​ 



​




​





_When?_


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Still having doubts that Anti Zionism and being anti Israel is "NOT" being anti ALL JEWS   ???  ]

 Earlier this year, new evidence emerged that he commemorated dead Palestinian terrorists months before assuming office.

Watchdog groups have accused Corbyn, who has denied allegations of anti-Semitism also after he called Hamas and Hezbollah his “friends,” of not doing enough to tackle the increase of anti-Semitic rhetoric among Labour members who support him, including more than 1,000 individuals that have been flagged by the Labour Against Anti-Semitism group.

(full article online)

Jewish woman kicked in the face while protesting UK Labour anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The State Dept. is planning to merge its long-serving consulate in eastern Jerusalem with the newly created US embassy in the western part of the Israeli capital, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced on Thursday. This step is viewed as yet another slap in the face of the Palestinian Authority and its chairman, Mahmoud Abbas, since the consulate has been serving Arabs from Judea and Samaria and from the eastern part of the city for decades.

The announcement also does away, for all intents and purposes, with the idea that President Trump was planning to turn the consulate into a US embassy in a new Palestinian State whose capital would be eastern Jerusalem.

(full article online)

A Slap in Abbas’ Face as US Eliminates Eastern Jerusalem Consulate for PA Residents


----------



## Sixties Fan

So while B’Tselem’s taking sides with Israel’s enemies in a forum renowned for its anti-Semitism is certainly legal, it is not consistent with liberal Zionist stands in favor of the country’s rights, but which oppose settlements.

In other words, you can be against Netanyahu, but also against a group that calls for the world to gang up on Israel, and makes egregious and libelous comparisons between Israel and the Jim Crow South and apartheid-era South Africa, which is an insult to African-Americans, South Africans as well as Jews.

That’s why those who consider themselves friends of Israel should think twice about making donations that put them on the side of those working against the legal and entirely appropriate efforts of the Israel Defense Forces and the Jewish state’s security.

In refuting El-Ad at the Security Council, Danon angrily noted that what he was doing was a form of collaboration with the enemies of the Jewish people.

Those are harsh words, but in this context, they are understandable, and almost certainly echo the sentiments of the overwhelming majority of Israelis who, regardless of their political affiliations, know that the IDF is all that stands between them and death. It’s time for well-meaning but misguided liberal American Zionists to realize that support for B’Tselem has nothing to do with advancing the cause of peace.

(full article online)

The problem with B’Tselem


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Saturday, October 20, 2018 Weekly Commentary: Israeli Public Deserves to Know Cost of Destroying Gaza Weapons


----------



## Hollie

There was a good article published recently that provides a timeline of Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel by the Arabs-Moslems. The timespan is just three years but it is a look into the truly diseased Cult that glorifies hatred and retrogression on a scale not known anywhere else.  

It gets abundantly more clear with every passing day that all societies are not equal and that some societies are either unable or unwilling to respond to some fairly consistent moralities - i.e., stop raising generations of hateful little murder/suicide fleshbots, understand that using your children as an aid in a hoped for mass murder is morally indefensible, forego blame directed at others for the abysmal conditions that *you* create. 

Yes, there are “fundamentalists” in every religion. However, with specific reference to Islamism, in no other religion do we see the rancor and ancient hatreds that causes it's adherents to routinely commit spectacular mass murders. In what other religious faith do we see such infrastructures, time, money and efforts devoted to the development of both young and old as human bombs? How often do adherents of any competing faith commit the horrific acts of mass murder that are routine in Islamism? The linked article is one of many that delineates a pattern of behavior that is truly outrageous.


Wave of terror 2015-2018

*17 Oct 2018*

*http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Wave-of-terror-October-2015.aspx*


*Thirty seven months of terror – 13 September 2015 to the present*

Since September 2015, Israel has experienced a wave of terror perpetrated by individuals, many of them very young, inspired by vicious incitement in Palestinian social and traditional media and urged on by the Palestinian leadership. 

On March 30, 2018 residents of the Gaza Strip began a series of events that they call the "Great Return March". Carefully planned and led by Hamas, the campaign is actually an excuse for mass riots at the border between Gaza and Israel, with Hamas activists and gunmen hiding behind women and children as they try to breach the fence. Israeli soldiers stationed at the border have been using anti-riot measures and have been forced to use live fire to prevent the rioters from violently breaking into Israeli territory and harming Israeli civilians. If the rioters would succeed in crossing the border, the loss of life and number of injured on both sides would be far greater than has been recorded so far.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> There was a good article published recently that provides a timeline of Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel by the Arabs-Moslems. The timespan is just three years but it is a look into the truly diseased Cult that glorifies hatred and retrogression on a scale not known anywhere else.
> 
> It gets abundantly more clear with every passing day that all societies are not equal and that some societies are either unable or unwilling to respond to some fairly consistent moralities - i.e., stop raising generations of hateful little murder/suicide fleshbots, understand that using your children as an aid in a hoped for mass murder is morally indefensible, forego blame directed at others for the abysmal conditions that *you* create.
> 
> Yes, there are “fundamentalists” in every religion. However, with specific reference to Islamism, in no other religion do we see the rancor and ancient hatreds that causes it's adherents to routinely commit spectacular mass murders. In what other religious faith do we see such infrastructures, time, money and efforts devoted to the development of both young and old as human bombs? How often do adherents of any competing faith commit the horrific acts of mass murder that are routine in Islamism? The linked article is one of many that delineates a pattern of behavior that is truly outrageous.
> 
> 
> Wave of terror 2015-2018
> 
> *17 Oct 2018*
> 
> *http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Wave-of-terror-October-2015.aspx*
> 
> 
> *Thirty seven months of terror – 13 September 2015 to the present*
> 
> Since September 2015, Israel has experienced a wave of terror perpetrated by individuals, many of them very young, inspired by vicious incitement in Palestinian social and traditional media and urged on by the Palestinian leadership.
> 
> On March 30, 2018 residents of the Gaza Strip began a series of events that they call the "Great Return March". Carefully planned and led by Hamas, the campaign is actually an excuse for mass riots at the border between Gaza and Israel, with Hamas activists and gunmen hiding behind women and children as they try to breach the fence. Israeli soldiers stationed at the border have been using anti-riot measures and have been forced to use live fire to prevent the rioters from violently breaking into Israeli territory and harming Israeli civilians. If the rioters would succeed in crossing the border, the loss of life and number of injured on both sides would be far greater than has been recorded so far.


 From Israel's premier bullshit machine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a good article published recently that provides a timeline of Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel by the Arabs-Moslems. The timespan is just three years but it is a look into the truly diseased Cult that glorifies hatred and retrogression on a scale not known anywhere else.
> 
> It gets abundantly more clear with every passing day that all societies are not equal and that some societies are either unable or unwilling to respond to some fairly consistent moralities - i.e., stop raising generations of hateful little murder/suicide fleshbots, understand that using your children as an aid in a hoped for mass murder is morally indefensible, forego blame directed at others for the abysmal conditions that *you* create.
> 
> Yes, there are “fundamentalists” in every religion. However, with specific reference to Islamism, in no other religion do we see the rancor and ancient hatreds that causes it's adherents to routinely commit spectacular mass murders. In what other religious faith do we see such infrastructures, time, money and efforts devoted to the development of both young and old as human bombs? How often do adherents of any competing faith commit the horrific acts of mass murder that are routine in Islamism? The linked article is one of many that delineates a pattern of behavior that is truly outrageous.
> 
> 
> Wave of terror 2015-2018
> 
> *17 Oct 2018*
> 
> *http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Wave-of-terror-October-2015.aspx*
> 
> 
> *Thirty seven months of terror – 13 September 2015 to the present*
> 
> Since September 2015, Israel has experienced a wave of terror perpetrated by individuals, many of them very young, inspired by vicious incitement in Palestinian social and traditional media and urged on by the Palestinian leadership.
> 
> On March 30, 2018 residents of the Gaza Strip began a series of events that they call the "Great Return March". Carefully planned and led by Hamas, the campaign is actually an excuse for mass riots at the border between Gaza and Israel, with Hamas activists and gunmen hiding behind women and children as they try to breach the fence. Israeli soldiers stationed at the border have been using anti-riot measures and have been forced to use live fire to prevent the rioters from violently breaking into Israeli territory and harming Israeli civilians. If the rioters would succeed in crossing the border, the loss of life and number of injured on both sides would be far greater than has been recorded so far.
> 
> 
> 
> From Israel's premier bullshit machine.
Click to expand...

I don;t see You actually being able to contradict anything in the link.

Do You prefer the Palestinian bureau of statistics that counts people over 150 years old as their citizens?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a good article published recently that provides a timeline of Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel by the Arabs-Moslems. The timespan is just three years but it is a look into the truly diseased Cult that glorifies hatred and retrogression on a scale not known anywhere else.
> 
> It gets abundantly more clear with every passing day that all societies are not equal and that some societies are either unable or unwilling to respond to some fairly consistent moralities - i.e., stop raising generations of hateful little murder/suicide fleshbots, understand that using your children as an aid in a hoped for mass murder is morally indefensible, forego blame directed at others for the abysmal conditions that *you* create.
> 
> Yes, there are “fundamentalists” in every religion. However, with specific reference to Islamism, in no other religion do we see the rancor and ancient hatreds that causes it's adherents to routinely commit spectacular mass murders. In what other religious faith do we see such infrastructures, time, money and efforts devoted to the development of both young and old as human bombs? How often do adherents of any competing faith commit the horrific acts of mass murder that are routine in Islamism? The linked article is one of many that delineates a pattern of behavior that is truly outrageous.
> 
> 
> Wave of terror 2015-2018
> 
> *17 Oct 2018*
> 
> *http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Terrorism/Palestinian/Pages/Wave-of-terror-October-2015.aspx*
> 
> 
> *Thirty seven months of terror – 13 September 2015 to the present*
> 
> Since September 2015, Israel has experienced a wave of terror perpetrated by individuals, many of them very young, inspired by vicious incitement in Palestinian social and traditional media and urged on by the Palestinian leadership.
> 
> On March 30, 2018 residents of the Gaza Strip began a series of events that they call the "Great Return March". Carefully planned and led by Hamas, the campaign is actually an excuse for mass riots at the border between Gaza and Israel, with Hamas activists and gunmen hiding behind women and children as they try to breach the fence. Israeli soldiers stationed at the border have been using anti-riot measures and have been forced to use live fire to prevent the rioters from violently breaking into Israeli territory and harming Israeli civilians. If the rioters would succeed in crossing the border, the loss of life and number of injured on both sides would be far greater than has been recorded so far.
> 
> 
> 
> From Israel's premier bullshit machine.
Click to expand...


It's typical that you can't refute the facts of relentless Islamic terrorist attacks. You're then left to spam the thread with silly cartoons.

So then, tell us. What part of the following is in dispute.

"_on March 30, 2018 residents of the Gaza Strip began a series of events that they call the "Great Return March". Carefully planned and led by Hamas, the campaign is actually an excuse for mass riots at the border between Gaza and Israel, with Hamas activists and gunmen hiding behind women and children as they try to breach the fence."
_
Indeed, we can review more of the article subject to your cutting and pasting of YouTube videos_._


----------



## Sixties Fan

There may be a legal wrinkle in the case of Naharayim, however.

The peace treaty explicitly recognizes that this area is privately owned by Jews:

 For the purpose of this Annex the area is detailed in Appendix IV,  Recognizing that in the area which is under Jordan's sovereignty with Israeli private land ownership rights and property interests ("Land Owners") in the land comprising the area ("the land").If Jordan wants the land, it will have to pay. The fee will have to have an amount acceptable to the heirs of the owner.

(full article online)

Jordan wants Naharayim land. Only one problem... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> There may be a legal wrinkle in the case of Naharayim, however.
> 
> The peace treaty explicitly recognizes that this area is privately owned by Jews:
> 
> For the purpose of this Annex the area is detailed in Appendix IV,  Recognizing that in the area which is under Jordan's sovereignty with Israeli private land ownership rights and property interests ("Land Owners") in the land comprising the area ("the land").If Jordan wants the land, it will have to pay. The fee will have to have an amount acceptable to the heirs of the owner.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan wants Naharayim land. Only one problem... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



The way I read it, this territory has always remained under Jordanian sovereignty.  The agreement was for special cross-border access and some limited application of Israeli law, as well as special obligations on the Jordanian government to ensure safety of the citizens (something it should be doing anyway).  

The private owners retain their ownership.  They just won't have the special privilege of expedited border crossing.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ Shusha, Sixties Fan, et al,

I think our friend "Shusha" is probably correct.  I agree!  The "private ownership" and "government leasing" are two distinctly different arrangements.  Private ownership does not affect state sovereignty in any way.  In this case, private Jewish private ownership is still under Jordanian Sovereign Territory.

*(WHAT IS UNCLEAR)*

It is unclear as to what portion of the Treaty that HM King of Jordan is specifically addressing.  This announcement may be for domestic consumption.



Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a legal wrinkle in the case of Naharayim, however.
> 
> The peace treaty explicitly recognizes that this area is privately owned by Jews:
> 
> For the purpose of this Annex the area is detailed in Appendix IV,  Recognizing that in the area which is under Jordan's sovereignty with Israeli private land ownership rights and property interests ("Land Owners") in the land comprising the area ("the land").If Jordan wants the land, it will have to pay. The fee will have to have an amount acceptable to the heirs of the owner.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan wants Naharayim land. Only one problem... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read it, this territory has always remained under Jordanian sovereignty.  The agreement was for special cross-border access and some limited application of Israeli law, as well as special obligations on the Jordanian government, to ensure safety of the citizens (something it should be doing anyway).
> 
> The private owners retain their ownership.  They just won't have the special privilege of expedited border crossing.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Annex I b3 _(Baqura/Naharayim area)_ and I c3 _(Al-Ghamr/Zofar area)_ - deal directly with the "Recognizing Jordanian sovereignty over the area" and what Israel must do ("undertake").

As far as (fresh) "water;" it has been long recognized that the Israelis, the Jordanians, and the Palestinians all need additional (safe to drink) fresh water resources.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank have long seen this need and have often raised the concern.

All three realize that it is the less expensive option to build the "desalinization plants" on the Jordan _(vicinity M40/437 or the Jordan River Crossing vicinity Rt 71 near Harrawiyeh)_ or on the coast of the Gulf of Aqaba _(vicinity of Elat/al Aqabah)_.  This gives all three parties some financial interest and to make a positive environmental contribution which all can mutually appreciate.  But it cannot be a halfhearted effort.  And all three realize that the ability to work together on a common project is most probably out of the question.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Belgian Trade Union Boss Says Israel Kills Arab Children for their Organs


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How sweet!  From his bully pulpit.....]

Senior Iranian official threatens to raze Israeli cities if Israel “carries out even the smallest mistake” against Iran.

(full article online)

Iranian official threatens to raze Tel Aviv and Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF reveals another Hezbollah position under agri org auspices


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let's follow this logic.

If this is true, then Allah must really hate Palestinians and Arabs. After all, he punished the Palestinians with the "Nakba" which we are told is as bad as the Holocaust. By their own account, they live in open-air prisons, or as third and fourth generation refugees, in a stateless limbo.

And yet they haven't learned their lesson.

On the other hand, Jordan and Egypt, who both lost wars to Israel thanks to Allah, did learn their lesson and now they have peace treaties. Allah has rewarded them with no more wars, and Israel even assists them with getting gas and water.

Also, Allah has rewarded the Jews with a state of their own. He rewarded the Jews with victories in 1948, 1967 and (yes, Egypt) 1973. The borders with Egypt and Lebanon and Syria are much quieter than they were in decades past.

That seems to indicate that Allah rather likes the Jews and dislikes Palestinians and others who try to destroy the Jewish state, doesn't it?

Yet, somehow, Israel's enemies don't usually learn their lesson.

(full article online)

Allah must love the Jews and hate the Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anticipating Hezbollah Clash, Israel Builds Barriers, Deploys Tanks on Lebanon Border


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Leonid Brezhnev almost escalated the Yom Kippur War into a nuclear nightmare


----------



## Hollie

Oh no. They found out.


"Egyptian Ambassador Rif'at Al-Ansari, Former Diplomat at Tel Aviv Embassy: 50,000-Strong Media "Watchdog" Serves Israeli Interests"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Refraining from pointing out to listeners that the US has not “cut off…all aid” to the PA, Menendez closed the interview there.

So where did James Menendez get that phrase “the Greater Israel”? A clue can be found in the promotion of an article on the same topic which appeared on the BBC News website on October 18th.







In the report itself – titled “US to merge Jerusalem consulate general with new embassy” – BBC audiences were told that:

“Palestinians condemned the move.

Senior official Saeb Erekat said the Trump administration was working with Israelis to “impose ‘Greater Israel’ rather than a two-state solution”.”

That quote was taken from a series of Tweets put out by the PLO Negotiations Affairs Department on October 18th and picked up by a BBC producer.

(full article online)

BBC World Service radio adopts the PLO’s language


----------



## Sixties Fan

But those heralding its results are missing the point. The issue isn’t whether it’s OK to criticize the government of a democracy, but whether that democracy has a right to exist and to defend itself. Even more to the point, the key question is whether Israel’s voters have a right to have their judgment respected by those who would like to push foreign governments to put intolerable pressure on their government to do things its people have clearly said they oppose.

But the point about criticism of Israel is that what’s up for debate is not so much the wisdom of its leaders, but the right of the Jews to have a state with a government. The crux of the conflict in the Middle East isn’t whether Netanyahu deserves a fifth term as prime minister when he will likely face Israel’s voters again next year. Nor is it whether any or all of his policies are wise.

(full article online)

The right to criticize Israel is beside the point


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heroes, hoodlums and homes in Hebron


----------



## Sixties Fan

So why is Israel insisting on renovating the church? Why are the Copts opposed? How did this get violent?

Part of the answer comes from this article last year in ESAT, an Ethiopian news site:
 The St. Michael Church at the Ethiopian quarter of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem has been closed by Israeli authorities after its roof had collapsed due to construction on the roof top monastery by the Greek Church.

There is a long-running dispute among Christian sects as to the ownership of the Deir al-Sultan monastery, on the roof of the Holy Sepulchre. The Ethiopian Orthodox and the Egyptian Coptic Churches both claim ownership of the site.

The monastery is badly in need of renovation but dispute between the Churches got in the way of Israeli government efforts to move forward with the reconstruction.

On September 22, 2017, the roof of the St. Michael church collapsed due to construction by the Greek Church on the Monastery on the top that has been going on for 6 years.

Chair of the Ethiopian Community in Israel, Tesfahun Eshetu, told ESAT that the collapse had damaged relics and paintings in the Church. He said no one was hurt as it happened after services were done and everyone had left the church.It isn't Israel vs. Copts. It is Christians vs. Christians, and because they hate each other so much, no one can fix a roof.

The ESAT story is biased towards the Ethiopian claim to the monastery. This article seems to be a bit more fair. Israel has wanted the area to be safe and since neither the Copts or Ethiopians want to allow the other to repair the roof, Israel decided to do it itself. Last year, when Israel tries, the Copts stopped them (and got the Egyptian embassy to intervene on their behalf.)

The groups have been bitterly fighting for centuries. This Telegraph article in 2002 shows how much they hate each other:

(full article online)

"Israel assaulted Coptic priests in Jerusalem" - what really happened? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN special rapporteur on the Palestinians came under trenchant criticism on Wednesday over his connections to a Canadian political activist accused of antisemitism.

UN Watch — a Geneva-based NGO — called on the rapporteur, Michael Lynk, to denounce his longtime supporter Dimitri Lascaris, who was condemned for antisemitism last month by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, as well as by the leaders of three other Canadian political parties and numerous civil society leaders.

UN Watch also released a video showing Lynk and Lascaris sharing a stage at a Winnipeg, Canada event on Sept. 8 – one day after Lascaris was castigated for targeting Jewish lawmakers with what Trudeau called “vile antisemitic smears.” Lascaris suggested that Jewish lawmakers were more loyal to Israel than to Canada.

(full article online)

UN Palestinian Rights Official Michael Lynk Criticized for Backing Outspoken Canadian ‘Antisemite’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The UN special rapporteur on the Palestinians came under trenchant criticism on Wednesday over his connections to a Canadian political activist accused of antisemitism.
> 
> UN Watch — a Geneva-based NGO — called on the rapporteur, Michael Lynk, to denounce his longtime supporter Dimitri Lascaris, who was condemned for antisemitism last month by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, as well as by the leaders of three other Canadian political parties and numerous civil society leaders.
> 
> UN Watch also released a video showing Lynk and Lascaris sharing a stage at a Winnipeg, Canada event on Sept. 8 – one day after Lascaris was castigated for targeting Jewish lawmakers with what Trudeau called “vile antisemitic smears.” Lascaris suggested that Jewish lawmakers were more loyal to Israel than to Canada.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UN Palestinian Rights Official Michael Lynk Criticized for Backing Outspoken Canadian ‘Antisemite’


*Alt-Right March for Israel, Human Rights Activist Smeared as Anti-Semitic*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## member

Hollie said:


>













just another *sick fuck*...... 

 [pumping iron].


----------



## Sixties Fan

NY Times Suggests Israeli Victim of Stabbing Attack Was Aggressor | CAMERA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naomi Wimborne-Idrissi, swimming with the antisemites


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemite Ariyana Love Behind Harassment Campaign Against Me & My Family


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims have rights other religions do not.  Why is that? ]

European Court of Human Rights says Muslims can decide what free speech is ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Antisemite Ariyana Love Behind Harassment Campaign Against Me & My Family


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antisemite Ariyana Love Behind Harassment Campaign Against Me & My Family
Click to expand...

This....is what really runs through the mind of this woman who dares to take the last name Love:

Anti-Zionist-Not-Antisemite Of The Day: Ariyana Love



(Sixties Fan)
Jews "occupy" their own homeland, but Arabs are the ones who have the right to torture, rape, murder, expel and attempt to destroy those Jews for wanting to be sovereign of a tiny part of their ancient homeland.

Nothing like people who are ignorant, readily gullible.
Living in the area only taught her to see everything in the same eyes she may have been taught to look at Jews when she was a child.

She does not see the good Jews/ Israelis have always done to the non Jews on the land.
The medical and educational and job market which has always been open to Arabs since even before Israel's Independence.

Someone who knows nothing about the matter they are dealing with.  Nothing new. 

Not the first one, not the only one, will not be the last one on the planet to choose the wrong side.

Which is exactly why Israel and all Jews will stay strong and continue to live their free lives, free.


----------



## Sixties Fan

THIS is what runs through someone who actually believe that they have a brain:

"Simply stated, the answer is propaganda. *There is an MSM occupation to control our minds, as much as there is an occupation to control Palestine.*

*MSM and TV networks are all owned by Israeli Zionists,* *are telling us how and what to think.*"


[SF)

[Nothing but ignorant conspiracy theorists, in LOVE with the sad ,sad, sad   Palestinians who are NOTHING but victims of Zionism (which rhymes with Nazism, Communism, Fascism, and therefore  IT MUST be the same behavior, is it not? To this empty brains, that is exactly what it is ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Bravery of many Muslims .......for Allah....and his endless need to punish the Jews for not accepting him as their god ]

If you thought the liberated murderer had repented, or at least come to regret his actions, you are wrong. Dakasma’s name has been in the headlines again in recent days after he wrote a series of posts inciting the murder of Jews and encouraging people to carry out attacks inside Israel.

On October 2, he posted this on Facebook: “Every time I’m sad I remember that I murdered a few Zionists [the Israeli girls], and then I feel calm and my conscience is quiet, and sadness leaves me.” The post was removed following many requests from Israelis. On the same day, he wrote in another post: “Anyone who calls for resistance and can enter Israeli territory even as a tourist – and does not carry out an attack against the Zionists – is just a talker.” This post has not been removed, despite complaints. In another post that was removed, the terrorist called for the murder of Israeli children on the grounds that when they grow up they will serve as security guards.

On October 5, Dakasma distributed a video in which he claimed, among other things, that although his Facebook account had been temporarily closed, he was not afraid and would continue to incite the murder of Israelis. He added that he is willing to kill more Israelis himself. The video is still on his Facebook page. In view of the harsh criticism Facebook has received of late, it is puzzling that its management does not remove this incitement to murder.

(full article online)

Jordanian Law Permits the Murder of Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Death toll rises to 20 in Jordan school trip flooding tragedy


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the kites created by the ruimteCAESUUR cooperative of artists featured a swastika in green, the official color of Hamas. Another showed Nazi Germany’s Imperial Eagle symbol carrying the copyright symbol, which the cooperative’s founder, Hans Overvliet, said is meant to protest the “extreme right’s appropriation of symbols.”

Other kites featured the Palestinian flag; one also had the image of a rocket resembling Hamas’s Qassam rocket.

(full article online)

Dutch politician praises pro-Palestinian kite show featuring Nazi symbols


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh, no, she did not say that.....oh, yes, Baroness Tonge let slip her tongue......again....]


Jenny Tonge, a British House of Lords lawmaker with a history of making anti-Semitic statements, suggested that the Pittsburgh synagogue shooting was the fault of Israel’s policy toward Palestinians.

David Collier, an activist and blogger who documents anti-Israel and anti-Semitic vitriol, wrote on Facebook and tweeted: “This is truly shameful. As the blood still stains the floor of the synagogue in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, a MEMBER OF THE HOUSE OF LORDS, tries to turn the blame onto Israel.” He added: “Baroness Jenny Tonge is an absolute disgrace.”

Anticipating criticism, Tonge also wrote in her original post about “Bibi”: “I suppose someone will say that it is anti-Semitic to say so?”

The post later disappeared from Tonge’s Facebook feed.

She later posted a quasi-retraction, citing a post by Robert Cohen, a British blogger on Israel and the Palestinians.

(full article online)

British lawmaker: Synagogue shooting shows Israel ‘reignites’ anti-Semitism


[ Yes, some British.....like some other British who gave away most of the Mandate for Palestine which was meant to be a recreation of the Jewish Ancient homeland ON their homeland , and then helped the Arabs attack the Jews and take away Judea, Samaria, and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.......yes.....some British continue to disgrace themselves with their mindless Christian hatred of Jews...... and so it goes on.....]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colonel Richard Kemp on the bravery and morality of the Israeli Defense Forces


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic comments made at Canadian University faculty event


----------



## Hollie

*There’s some world class sucking up being done by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians”. In the wake of the shooting at a Pittsburgh Synagogue, the Islamic terrorists representing the PA are attempting to show something other than their expected Pom Pom flailing over dead Jews. 

Sorry, Mahmoud. The Great Satan money spigot that hosed down your mini-caliphate decade after decade is turned off. 



PA: Don't kill American Jews 
(only kill Israeli Jews)

PA: Don't kill American Jews (only kill Israeli Jews) - PMW Bulletins

PA's* *condemnation of the murder of Jews 
in a Pittsburgh synagogue 
is diametrically opposed to PA ideology until today*

by Itamar Marcus

In an unusual move, the Palestinian Authority Ministry of Foreign Affairs condemned yesterday's murder of 11 Jews in the Tree of Life synagogue in Pittsburgh by the antisemite Robert Bowers: 

"The [PA] Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates condemned the terror attack that was carried out yesterday against a synagogue in Pittsburgh, which is in the state of Pennsylvania in the US, and which cost the lives of Jewish American citizens and police officers. The ministry also condemned the harming of houses of worship by the same terrorists filled with an inherent and decayed fascist ideology, which is based on the supremacy of the white race and its hegemony." 
[WAFA, official PA news agency, Oct. 28, 2018]
_(See full text below)



_
I thought this part of the Islamist terrorist diatribe coming a Cultist representing a thoroughly fascist politico-religious ideology was pretty ironic:

“..... terrorists filled with an inherent and decayed fascist ideology, which is based on the supremacy of the white race and its hegemony." 


OK, OK, Dhimmis. Keep the laughter to a minimum. 
_
_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> *There’s some world class sucking up being done by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians”. In the wake of the shooting at a Pittsburgh Synagogue, the Islamic terrorists representing the PA are attempting to show something other than their expected Pom Pom flailing over dead Jews.
> 
> Sorry, Mahmoud. The Great Satan money spigot that hosed down your mini-caliphate decade after decade is turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> PA: Don't kill American Jews
> (only kill Israeli Jews)
> 
> PA: Don't kill American Jews (only kill Israeli Jews) - PMW Bulletins
> 
> PA's* *condemnation of the murder of Jews
> in a Pittsburgh synagogue
> is diametrically opposed to PA ideology until today*
> 
> by Itamar Marcus
> 
> In an unusual move, the Palestinian Authority Ministry of Foreign Affairs condemned yesterday's murder of 11 Jews in the Tree of Life synagogue in Pittsburgh by the antisemite Robert Bowers:
> 
> "The [PA] Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates condemned the terror attack that was carried out yesterday against a synagogue in Pittsburgh, which is in the state of Pennsylvania in the US, and which cost the lives of Jewish American citizens and police officers. The ministry also condemned the harming of houses of worship by the same terrorists filled with an inherent and decayed fascist ideology, which is based on the supremacy of the white race and its hegemony."
> [WAFA, official PA news agency, Oct. 28, 2018]
> _(See full text below)
> 
> 
> 
> _
> I thought this part of the Islamist terrorist diatribe coming a Cultist representing a thoroughly fascist politico-religious ideology was pretty ironic:
> 
> “..... terrorists filled with an inherent and decayed fascist ideology, which is based on the supremacy of the white race and its hegemony."
> 
> 
> OK, OK, Dhimmis. Keep the laughter to a minimum.


Trying


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: An Israeli Christian’s Freedom vs. Palestinian Christian’s Persecution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Assault and vandalism are definitely hate crimes, while harassment (which the hoax threats fall under) may or may not be hate crimes.

If we exclude the harassment category, the number of hate crimes that the ADL reports soared from 546 to 971, an increase of 78%, significantly more than the 57% being reported!

(full article online)

Hate crime increase against Jews in 2017 is MUCH worse than being reported ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Naturally, it did not take long to realize the video does not pass the smell test.

For a start, the incident did not just happen, as Charalambous would have you believe. It happened over 10 years ago. Don’t believe me? Google ‘blindfolded Palestinian shot 2008.’ Voila!

(full article online)

Cypriot ‘Journalist’ Rosie Charalambous Spreads Blood Libel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Mossad foils Iranian assassination plot in Denmark


----------



## Sixties Fan

Block the PA's hostile takeover - Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

British media blame Israel for Gaza’s economic woes. Gazans blame Hamas and the PA


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC WS radio framing of Israeli PM’s Oman visit


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


>



His Anti Semetic diatribe has NOTHING to do with the “ Palestinians”  Just ONE small example; The Caravan on its way to our Borders with illegal immigrants was a “ Jewish Plot” to bring down America


----------



## rylah

*How NGOs lie with statistics about Israel and Palestinians
*
Very insightful, there's a whole army of NGO's, thousands of jobs directly dependent on maintaining a false impression of the situation.

They're no different from UNRWA, PA  and Hamasin a way that their existence is endangered by improvement and reconstruction of Palestinian economy. So there's no other choice but to manufacture this impression, and keep certain neighborhoods and people untreated to magnify effect for the cameras.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...-europe-jews-defending-themselves/2018/11/02/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Renews Efforts to End International Observer Mission in Hebron ‎


----------



## Sixties Fan

Disgusting Swedish priest lists dead Hamas terrorists along with Pittsburgh martyrs: "Pittsburgh and Gaza in our hearts" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/...to-move-embassies-to-jerusalem-official-says/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah in America: ‘Unit 910’ Exposed in Court Proceedings


----------



## Sixties Fan

Insane academic paper of the day criticizes an Israeli gay porn film as an example of settler colonialism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/...to-move-embassies-to-jerusalem-official-says/



Jerusalem will remain part of Israel.  As it must.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The paper takes it as a given that Israel must be destroyed ("liberation and decolonisation") and wants to ensure that no one looks at it as anything other than an evil, artificial colonialist entry.

The paper starts off with a quote from Benjamin Netanyahu at the UN that it regards as the perfect example of how Israel is trying to fool the world into thinking that it is a liberal, normal state:

 Ladies and gentlemen, we live in a world steeped in tyranny and terror where gays are hanged from cranes in Tehran, political prisoners are executed in Gaza, young girls are abducted en masse in Nigeria, and hundreds of thousands are butchered in Syria, Libya and Iraq, yet nearly half – nearly half of the UN Human Rights Council’s resolutions focusing on a single country have been directed against Israel, the one true democracy in the Middle East; Israel, where issues are openly debated in a boisterous parliament, where human rights are protected – by independent courts, and where women, gays and minorities live in a genuinely free society.
The paper doesn't even attempt to refute Netanyahu's words. In the circles that these academics travel, facts aren't important. It is so axiomatic that Israel is inherently, uniquely evil that Netanyahu's words do not evoke the desire to argue with it as much as the desire to show that they prove that Israel is so bad that its prime minister is forced to divert the world's attention from its evil.

As with "pinkwashing" - the absurd concept that is roundly rejected everywhere outside the anti-Israel and academic worlds - anything that Israel does that is consistent with liberal values is really immoral, they just have to figure out how.

The article is also concerned that the field of "Israel Studies" helps to make Israel sound like a normal state. The authors are very concerned that academia itself cannot be objective in describing how evil Israel's colonialism is:

(full article online)

Sick "scholarly" paper of the day says that Israel must be destroyed - and academics must do their part ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Opinion | Brazil Is Moving Its Embassy to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

In episode two of the series (also available here) its writer and presenter visited Cyprus, Lebanon, Israel and the Gaza Strip.

“Travelling south, Simon’s next stop is Israel, a country that perhaps more than any other depends on the Mediterranean for its survival. With few friends in the region, Israel has to transport most of its goods by sea. Simon joins the Israeli Navy who patrol the coast and protect the country’s offshore oil reserves using the latest military weaponry and technology, including unmanned, combat-ready drone boats.

From Israel Simon crosses one of the world’s most heavily fortified borders to reach the Gaza Strip. Palestinians and Israelis have endured a seemingly endless cycle of violence and in Gaza the result has been devastating destruction. Many building materials are restricted by an Israeli blockade on Gaza, but Simon meets an inspiring young woman who has helped reconstruction efforts by inventing an ingenious method of making bricks from ash. It’s a rare ray of hope in one of the most troubled regions of the Mediterranean.”

Informed viewers may well have raised an eyebrow at Reeve’s failure to mention the relevant context of UN Security Council resolutions forbidding the presence of armed militias in the area of southern Lebanon he described as “territory controlled by Hizballah” while en route to visit the terror organisation’s ‘museum’.

In addition to a trip on a navy boat, Reeve’s trip to Israel included a desalination plant and a visit to “party town” Tel Aviv. At the end of his subsequent trip to the Gaza Strip Reeve declared:

“So much about the Arab-Israeli conflict is about picking a side and personally I refuse to. My heart breaks for the suffering of the Jewish people throughout history. My heart breaks for the suffering of the Palestinians. So many opportunities for real, lasting peace have been lost here and we see two sides that seem in many ways to be moving further apart, not closer together.”

That monologue however came after viewers have been presented (from 42:27) with a fifteen-minute context-free, politicised and, in parts, inaccurate view of the Gaza Strip.

(full article online)

Accuracy, impartiality and context lacking in BBC Two film on Gaza


----------



## rylah

*Muslims harass Jewish vigil at Speakers Corner - another failed attempt at discussing the Arab pogroms against middle eastern Jews.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haters Fall For Obviously Fake “IDF Testimony” Video


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Zionism Explained, Plain and Simple


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Does one defeat the enemy by feeding it or starving it?  Has any war been won by continuously keeping the enemy afloat ? 
And why does the PA and Gaza have to continue to be One ? 
Clearly, the PA is never going to take over Gaza, so why not Two Palestinian States, one in Gaza and one formed by Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria ? ]

After $15 million in cash were delivered into Gaza today (Friday), Israel is closely monitoring how it will be spent.

The cash was delivered into Israeli territory from Jordan, through the Allenby Bridge, and then relayed into Gaza through the Erez Crossing.

(full article online)

Israel concerned Qatari cash will pay for rocket terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And here we are, again.  Pogroms, Inquisition and 1939.....all rolled into one......some Christian and Muslim things never change]

Pig’s Head Posted on Israeli Synagogue Gate


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Gaza related protest the BBC ignored


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Must Make a Decision on Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just like the Nazi party grew out of the hyperinflation during the Weimar Republic in pre-World War II, fringe elements feed on tough times.  Wherever things get rough, and they always get rough somewhere, a scapegoat is the easiest path to take.  History has shown that the Jew is the eternal scapegoat.  The only difference between today and the past is that the State of Israel has replaced the Jew.  But, it basically is the same thing.  The only difference is that now the “new” Jew carries a machine gun and lives in the eternal Jewish homeland.

(full article online)

What praising Hitler looks like in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Hypocrisy and Israel’s Borders


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The religion of Peace.  So much love to go around.....]



The Arab said to the Jews "you are a killer of the prophet" and then claimed he had nothing against Jews. He then denied the Holocaust occurred, using the "proof" of "there are six million people in London" and therefore it is impossible for so many Jews to be killed.

I could not find this story in one mainstream news outlet even though it happened on Wednesday night.

Antisemites interrupting a Jewish memorial event is newsworthy - but only when the antisemites are white nationalists and neo-Nazis.

When they are Arabs - silence.


Vigil to remember murdered Jews interrupted by antisemites in London. (They weren't neo-Nazis so it isn't newsworthy.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A sixty-year friendship of Muslim and Jew, born on the soccer pitch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing


----------



## Hollie

*GLOBES: ISRAELI STARTUPS RAISED NEARLY $500M IN SEP.*

Globes: Israeli startups raised nearly $500m in Sep


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing



Palestinians in Gaza attack Qatari envoy with stones after $15m. payment


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  MJB12741, Sixties Fan,


MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Gaza attack Qatari envoy with stones after $15m. payment
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

•  Palestinian protesters pelted the convoy of Qatar’s ambassador to the Palestinians
•  Palestinian faction of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
•  Qatar had transferred $15 million in cash to Hamas
•  Palestinian civil servants in the Hamas-ruled coastal enclave

*(QUESTION)*

So, why are the Palestinian protesters throwing rocks at the Qatar’s ambassador*?*
I'm having a senior moment...  What's up with this*?*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  MJB12741, Sixties Fan,
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Gaza attack Qatari envoy with stones after $15m. payment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  Palestinian protesters pelted the convoy of Qatar’s ambassador to the Palestinians
> •  Palestinian faction of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> •  Qatar had transferred $15 million in cash to Hamas
> •  Palestinian civil servants in the Hamas-ruled coastal enclave
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> So, why are the Palestinian protesters throwing rocks at the Qatar’s ambassador*?*
> I'm having a senior moment...  What's up with this*?*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Arab/Muslim love for on another.

Qatar should have taken the hint, as should all others, that the best that can be done for Gaza is to starve them out, as it is usually done in a war.

The Romans did it to the Jews of Masada.
The Allied forces did it to the nazis.
The Muslims have been doing it to other Muslims, in "refugee camps in Syria and other places.

But....the only place which needs to be "saved"......is Gaza, with Hamas at its helm.

Time to seriously change the game.  Do all one can to stop any weapons or money from reaching Gaza.

When has it ever worked to stop a group which celebrates the death of its own people for an ideology by feeding it endlessly?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Experts estimate that Hezbollah has as many as 140,000 missiles aimed at all of Israel, and according to a recent report by retired US military experts, “Today, Hezbollah possesses more firepower than 95 percent of the world’s conventional militaries, and more rockets and missiles than all European NATO members combined.”

Nasrallah, responding to recent reports that Israel warned Lebanon that it might strike Hezbollah's missile factories, said the “the source of our strength are our missiles because the Lebanese army is not allowed to acquire advanced missiles.”

Moreover, in a section of the speech not translated to English, he said that neither intimidation nor sanctions against Iran, Hezbollah's sponsor, would affect Hezbollah's missile arsenal. "If we must sell our homes" to maintain the missile force, we will do so, he said.
No sovereign nation on Earth would tolerate an independent military that is far more powerful than its own. Lebanon has lost its sovereignty to Iran a long time ago.

(full article online)

Hezbollah leader says "we would sell our homes" to maintain missile arsenal ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing


It will be interesting where this goes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  MJB12741, Sixties Fan,
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Israel and Qatar to open Gaza sea crossing
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Gaza attack Qatari envoy with stones after $15m. payment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  Palestinian protesters pelted the convoy of Qatar’s ambassador to the Palestinians
> •  Palestinian faction of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> •  Qatar had transferred $15 million in cash to Hamas
> •  Palestinian civil servants in the Hamas-ruled coastal enclave
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> So, why are the Palestinian protesters throwing rocks at the Qatar’s ambassador*?*
> I'm having a senior moment...  What's up with this*?*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I don't know. the report was vague.


----------



## rylah

Why did Gazans throw stones on the Qatari ambassador?

After just taking a pictrue of the 15$mil. on the back of the seat intended for Hamas, asking "for quiet" during a live broadcast that went viral in the Arab world, Gazan govt employees started receiving only portions of their awaited salaries. This in light of the further complaints regarding Hamas abandoning the protesters after they have been treated for injuries. Figuratively speaking, half of Gazan males who participated in the confrontations on the border are walking with crutches - they're given their promised 300$ though.

Gazans choose headlines and poverty over development. Israel chooses normalization and gets all the money on the Arab market.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Why did Gazans throw stones on the Qatari ambassador?
> 
> After just taking a pictrue of the 15$mil. on the back of the seat intended for Hamas, asking "for quiet" during a live broadcast that went viral in the Arab world, Gazan govt employees started receiving only portions of their awaited salaries. This in light of the further complaints regarding Hamas abandoning the protesters after they have been treated for injuries. Figuratively speaking, half of Gazan males who participated in the confrontations on the border are walking with crutches - they're given their promised 300$ though.
> 
> Gazans choose headlines and poverty over development. Israel chooses normalization and gets all the money on the Arab market.


Israel chooses to murder innocent protesters.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Gazans throw stones on the Qatari ambassador?
> 
> After just taking a pictrue of the 15$mil. on the back of the seat intended for Hamas, asking "for quiet" during a live broadcast that went viral in the Arab world, Gazan govt employees started receiving only portions of their awaited salaries. This in light of the further complaints regarding Hamas abandoning the protesters after they have been treated for injuries. Figuratively speaking, half of Gazan males who participated in the confrontations on the border are walking with crutches - they're given their promised 300$ though.
> 
> Gazans choose headlines and poverty over development. Israel chooses normalization and gets all the money on the Arab market.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel chooses to murder innocent protesters.
Click to expand...


Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?


----------



## rylah

*Israeli expert: Jordan's king will fall, Mudar Zahran is the leader*


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Gazans throw stones on the Qatari ambassador?
> 
> After just taking a pictrue of the 15$mil. on the back of the seat intended for Hamas, asking "for quiet" during a live broadcast that went viral in the Arab world, Gazan govt employees started receiving only portions of their awaited salaries. This in light of the further complaints regarding Hamas abandoning the protesters after they have been treated for injuries. Figuratively speaking, half of Gazan males who participated in the confrontations on the border are walking with crutches - they're given their promised 300$ though.
> 
> Gazans choose headlines and poverty over development. Israel chooses normalization and gets all the money on the Arab market.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel chooses to murder innocent protesters.
Click to expand...


You post bullshit.


----------



## rylah

*Arab citizens back Israel, slam Hamas over Gaza border protests*
Ministry of Foreign Affairs' Arabic social media outlets, usually brimming with comments criticizing Israel over their treatment of Palestinians, is flooded with remarks by citizens of Arab countries exhibiting aversion of Hamas over its 'exploitation' of Gaza and its residents in Friday's border riots.

Aside from the usual clamor flooding the Ministry of Foreign Affairs' Arabic social media outlets denouncing Israel for its treatment of the Palestinian populace, a surprisingly large number of people voiced their support of the state following Friday's Hamas-led protest on the Gaza border, in which nine people were killed.

A picture of a Palestinian baby photographed alongside tires intended to be torched in the "Friday of Tires" riots sparked great uproar among commentators.

"Gazan children need clean air, not air that has been contaminated with the burning of tires of hatred," a Jordanian citizen wrote, chiding Hamas over their initiative. He added that Gaza needs fresh leadership that can move it forward "from the age of conflict and hunger to the light of humanity, knowledge and love."

He then claimed that the leaders of Hamas were drawing their ideas from Hitler and Iran. "The time has come to throw them into the dustbin of history, along with their hate tires," he concluded.

"Mercy and humanity have faded from your hearts, Hamas leaders," wrote Omar. Another referenced the picture of the baby, writing, "Your tiny body will be used by them (Hamas). They will trade in your blood, my children; they will trade in your pure soul. My dear Palestinians—they will trade in your story."








Arab citizens back Israel, slam Hamas over Gaza border protests


----------



## Mindful

How did Hamas ever get control of the Palestinians?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> How did Hamas ever get control of the Palestinians?



Elections, which never repeated ever since.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?


I'm saying you should allow people to exercise inalienable right to protest without fear of being shot with those special bullets you use.

BTW, there ain't no machetes.  There's no use for them.  You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> You post bullshit.


You're going to have to accept the fact that Israel is going to be criticized for the shit things it does.  The only way to stop the criticism, is stop doing the shit things.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to accept the fact that Israel is going to be criticized for the shit things it does.  The only way to stop the criticism, is stop doing the shit things.
Click to expand...


Rarely does criticism of Israel attest to the standards of objectivity.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to accept the fact that Israel is going to be criticized for the shit things it does.  The only way to stop the criticism, is stop doing the shit things.
Click to expand...


How do you manage to live with that IQ of yours?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The J Street poll question began with a list of six points that supposedly would be part of any agreement creating a Palestinian state. The respondent was then asked whether he or she supports creating a Palestinian state. But the six points are all just figments of J Street’s imagination. They have either been rejected outright by the Palestinian Authority or are simply wildly implausible.

(full article online)

J Street’s phony poll


----------



## P F Tinmore

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you should allow people to exercise inalienable right to protest without fear of being shot with those special bullets you use.
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes.  There's no use for them.  You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
Click to expand...




Billo_Really said:


> BTW, there ain't no machetes. There's no use for them. You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.


Indeed, that wasteland you see in the protests used to be productive farmland.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you should allow people to exercise inalienable right to protest without fear of being shot with those special bullets you use.
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes.  There's no use for them.  You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes. There's no use for them. You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, that wasteland you see in the protests used to be productive farmland.
Click to expand...

One liar adding on to the other liar.

It is quite a sumptuous dish


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you should allow people to exercise inalienable right to protest without fear of being shot with those special bullets you use.
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes.  There's no use for them.  You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes. There's no use for them. You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, that wasteland you see in the protests used to be productive farmland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One liar adding on to the other liar.
> 
> It is quite a sumptuous dish
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are You saying Israel should allow innocent protesters with machetes to reach the citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you should allow people to exercise inalienable right to protest without fear of being shot with those special bullets you use.
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes.  There's no use for them.  You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there ain't no machetes. There's no use for them. You poisoned the ground so much, there's no vegetation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, that wasteland you see in the protests used to be productive farmland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One liar adding on to the other liar.
> 
> It is quite a sumptuous dish
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And then....you go and look for desert from another liar "global report".

What are we going to have to eat for the next movie?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, that wasteland you see in the protests used to be productive farmland.



Are the burning tires restoring the soil's ph levels, re-balancing nitrogen, adding valuable nutrients to the soil?  Innocent burning tires just helping the farmers grow their cucumbers, right?


----------



## rylah

The Arab oil era is over


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Rarely does criticism of Israel attest to the standards of objectivity.


Are you on crack?  Or are you paid to say garbage like that?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> How do you manage to live with that IQ of yours?


How do you live without a sliver of any moral compass?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely does criticism of Israel attest to the standards of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on crack?  Or are you paid to say garbage like that?
Click to expand...

I see that you and others are basically on drugs today due to what is happening on the Gaza border.

Have some hot tea, relax with a good movie or a good book and let it go......

You know nothing of what is going on in that part of the world, and there is no sign that you ever will.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> And then....you go and look for desert from another liar "global report".
> 
> What are we going to have to eat for the next movie?


How about the flesh of dead Palestinians you murder on a weekly basis?


----------



## Billo_Really

P F Tinmore said:


>


Don't you think you're being a little too harsh on the Israeli's?  After all, you gotta give them credit for trying to plant Rachael Corrie.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then....you go and look for desert from another liar "global report".
> 
> What are we going to have to eat for the next movie?
> 
> 
> 
> How about the flesh of dead Palestinians you murder on a weekly basis?
Click to expand...

I have not murdered any one, and the ones intent on killing Jews, ALL Jews are the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians.

Go peddle your worthless lies to imbeciles who are exactly like you.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I see that you and others are basically on drugs today due to what is happening on the Gaza border.
> 
> Have some hot tea, relax with a good movie or a good book and let it go......
> 
> You know nothing of what is going on in that part of the world, and there is no sign that you ever will.


Go to hell you fucking hypocrite!  Israelis go in and out of Gaza as they please; shooting and killing anything they feel like snuffing out; doing these barbaric acts with glee; but if a Palestinian just gets within 300 feet of an Israeli wall, they get targeted by Israeli snipers and the world gets another round of hasbara bullshit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you and others are basically on drugs today due to what is happening on the Gaza border.
> 
> Have some hot tea, relax with a good movie or a good book and let it go......
> 
> You know nothing of what is going on in that part of the world, and there is no sign that you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell you fucking hypocrite!  Israelis go in and out of Gaza as they please; shooting and killing anything they feel like snuffing out; doing these barbaric acts with glee; but if a Palestinian just gets within 300 feet of an Israeli wall, they get targeted by Israeli snipers and the world gets another round of hasbara bullshit.
Click to expand...

Let us cry for Billo and his worthless brain




Billo's Brain which is very, very, very far away from the Gaza border that not even using Google Earth he would be able to see what goes on there.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I have not murdered any one, and the ones intent on killing Jews, ALL Jews are the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians.
> 
> Go peddle your worthless lies to imbeciles who are exactly like you.


You are responsible for the acts of your government, just like I am with mine.  And when you spread bullshit lies like you just did above, means you have blood on your hands.  You share the burden of responsibility with your government.  And the fact that you don't have the balls to tell your elected representatives to knock this shit off, means you give support to the willful killing of innocent men, women and children, who just want to live free of Israeli oppression.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Let us cry for Billo and his worthless brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo's Brain which is very, very, very far away from the Gaza border that not even using Google Earth he would be able to see what goes on there.


It's always them.  Israel is a nation of pussies.  People too pussy to assume any responsibility.  But you're not completely worthless; you can always serve as a bad example.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not murdered any one, and the ones intent on killing Jews, ALL Jews are the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians.
> 
> Go peddle your worthless lies to imbeciles who are exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for the acts of your government, just like I am with mine.  And when you spread bullshit lies like you just did above, means you have blood on your hands.  You share the burden of responsibility with your government.  And the fact that you don't have the balls to tell your elected representatives to knock this shit off, means you give support to the willful killing of innocent men, women and children, who just want to live free of Israeli oppression.
Click to expand...

I live in China, therefore you saying that I am responsible for the Israeli government's policies and actions to protect its territory and ALL of its citizens, residents and tourists only shows how gone in the brain you are.

The People in Gaza live FREE of Israeli oppression.

It is the Muslim Hamas oppression they are having to deal with.
How many of them are killed or imprisoned by Hamas and the other groups on a daily basis, and you continue to be ignorant about it or not give a damn about it because to you Only Israel can be blamed for the death of any human being.

They suffer because Jew haters like you do not give a darn about the lives of oppressed Arabs  ANYWHERE in the Middle East.

Arabs oppress Arabs, and you remain quiet.

Israel defends itself and its population  =  International crimes.


Call the cops.  Now !!!!


----------



## Billo_Really

I will wager there is a longer list of things these Israeli homers will do everything they can not to read or discuss?  Like this one...

*Israel Denounced for 'Cowardly' Attack After Late-Night Raid and Bombing of Gaza Kills 7 Palestinians *
_Just hours after Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu insisted—despite the abundance of evidence to the contrary—that he wants to "avoid" military conflict with the Palestinians, a unit of Israeli soldiers flagrantly violated a ceasefire agreement Sunday night by invading the occupied Gaza Strip and killing at least seven Palestinians before fleeing under the cover of airstrikes.
_​Well, how 'bout it, Likud lesbians, whatcha got to say to that?  Or do you need time to come up with some bullshit lie of who to blame?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I will wager there is a longer list of things these Israeli homers will do everything they can not to read or discuss?  Like this one...
> 
> *Israel Denounced for 'Cowardly' Attack After Late-Night Raid and Bombing of Gaza Kills 7 Palestinians *
> _Just hours after Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu insisted—despite the abundance of evidence to the contrary—that he wants to "avoid" military conflict with the Palestinians, a unit of Israeli soldiers flagrantly violated a ceasefire agreement Sunday night by invading the occupied Gaza Strip and killing at least seven Palestinians before fleeing under the cover of airstrikes.
> _​Well, how 'bout it, Likud lesbians, whatcha got to say to that?  Or do you need time to come up with some bullshit lie of who to blame?


Dumb Billo.....

Do you know at all, what wars are?

Do you know at all, what happens in wars?  

Definitely not.

And Pleassssseeeee,   do not come up with ......the seven killed were all civilians and nothing to do with Hamas, or were not members of Hamas or the other terror groups there.

You only keep showing your Jew hatred and Israel hatred and your infinite ignorance if you think that Israel would allow those terrorists 
to keep firing rockets into Israel, killing people as they have, and do
"absolutely nothing", but just sit and tremble to death.

And.....you can choose any and all articles from anti Israel sources where they call ANY Israeli actions after the country is attacked as "cowardly" as you like.

Israel has a right to defend itself and its population (even the Muslim and Christian ones)  and YOU can go to hell.

Bon Voyage  !!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I live in China, therefore you saying that I am responsible for the Israeli government's policies and actions to protect its territory and ALL of its citizens, residents and tourists only shows how gone in the brain you are.


If you live in China, then no, you are not responsible for the actions of the Israeli government.  But you still have blood on your hands for the constant lies you tell about Palestinians, as you so readily demonstrate below.  You probably hate Kobe Bryant?



Sixties Fan said:


> The People in Gaza live FREE of Israeli oppression.


Right on cue...



Sixties Fan said:


> It is the Muslim Hamas oppression they are having to deal with.
> How many of them are killed or imprisoned by Hamas and the other groups on a daily basis, and you continue to be ignorant about it or not give a damn about it because to you Only Israel can be blamed for the death of any human being.


Whatever Hamas does in Gaza is none of your goddamn business.



Sixties Fan said:


> They suffer because Jew haters like you do not give a darn about the lives of oppressed Arabs  ANYWHERE in the Middle East.


Why would I hate Jews?  I know why you want people to hate Jews.



Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs oppress Arabs, and you remain quiet.


I don't give a shit about Arabs.  I don't give a shit about Jews.  And I certainly don't give a shit about you.  I care about my job, the Lakers and the Rams.  Other than that, I could care less.



Sixties Fan said:


> Israel defends itself and its population  =  International crimes.


Shove that bullshit up your Chinese ass!



Sixties Fan said:


> Call the cops.  Now !!!!


You probably want the ones called in Ferguson or Baltimore?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Dumb Billo.....
> 
> Do you know at all, what wars are?
> 
> Do you know at all, what happens in wars?
> 
> Definitely not.
> 
> And Pleassssseeeee,   do not come up with ......the seven killed were all civilians and nothing to do with Hamas, or were not members of Hamas or the other terror groups there.
> 
> You only keep showing your Jew hatred and Israel hatred and your infinite ignorance if you think that Israel would allow those terrorists
> to keep firing rockets into Israel, killing people as they have, and do
> "absolutely nothing", but just sit and tremble to death.
> 
> And.....you can choose any and all articles from anti Israel sources where they call ANY Israeli actions after the country is attacked as "cowardly" as you like.
> 
> Israel has a right to defend itself and its population (even the Muslim and Christian ones)  and YOU can go to hell.
> 
> Bon Voyage  !!!!!


It's not a war.  It's the 4th most militarized country on the planet _vs_ a population of people not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves.

So go fuck yourself, you disgusting whore!


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Whatever Hamas does in Gaza is none of your goddamn business.



I agree with this.  What Hamas does to the citizens of Gaza is no one's business but the Gazans.  

What Hamas does (or attempts to do) to Israelis and incites to do to Jews IS absolutely Israel's business.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> It's not a war.  It's the 4th most militarized country on the planet _vs_ a population of people not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves.



Would you rather a war?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in China, therefore you saying that I am responsible for the Israeli government's policies and actions to protect its territory and ALL of its citizens, residents and tourists only shows how gone in the brain you are.
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in China, then no, you are not responsible for the actions of the Israeli government.  But you still have blood on your hands for the constant lies you tell about Palestinians, as you so readily demonstrate below.  You probably hate Kobe Bryant?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The People in Gaza live FREE of Israeli oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on cue...
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Muslim Hamas oppression they are having to deal with.
> How many of them are killed or imprisoned by Hamas and the other groups on a daily basis, and you continue to be ignorant about it or not give a damn about it because to you Only Israel can be blamed for the death of any human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever Hamas does in Gaza is none of your goddamn business.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They suffer because Jew haters like you do not give a darn about the lives of oppressed Arabs  ANYWHERE in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?  I know why you want people to hate Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs oppress Arabs, and you remain quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit about Arabs.  I don't give a shit about Jews.  And I certainly don't give a shit about you.  I care about my job, the Lakers and the Rams.  Other than that, I could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel defends itself and its population  =  International crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shove that bullshit up your Chinese ass!
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call the cops.  Now !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably want the ones called in Ferguson or Baltimore?
Click to expand...

Goodnight Billo. 

Sure Billo.

Hamas sets its population to die to liberate Israel from the Jews, to kill Jews at any opportunity and it is none of my business, but Israel defending itself from these people who want to destroy the country and take all the land for themselves .......that is your business.


You can be free to say anything you like, without any proof at all, but I am not allowed to speak of what I do know (which you do not know at all)

As I said, the war at the border (set up by Hamas) is getting you all unglued.

You want Hamas to succeed in invading Israel, as they keep promising their people, and exactly why they now have an endless March of Return meant to invade Israel and kill as many Jews as they can.  With knives, grenades, machetes, anything will do.



The consequences of what Hamas wants and the deaths of the people in Gaza they do not give a darn about will never  bother you one bit.

As always, it is only if they are killed by Israelis who are protecting their country from their invasion.

Ta  ta


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a war.  It's the 4th most militarized country on the planet _vs_ a population of people not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather a war?
Click to expand...

Billo has not bother to check the weapons which exist in Gaza

LOOK   Hamas and Gaza have no weapons at all:

Hamas Military parade photos


How could they  EVER be a threat to Israel  ???


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to live with that IQ of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you live without a sliver of any moral compass?
Click to expand...


Compasses have slivers?


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you and others are basically on drugs today due to what is happening on the Gaza border.
> 
> Have some hot tea, relax with a good movie or a good book and let it go......
> 
> You know nothing of what is going on in that part of the world, and there is no sign that you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell you fucking hypocrite!  Israelis go in and out of Gaza as they please; shooting and killing anything they feel like snuffing out; doing these barbaric acts with glee; but if a Palestinian just gets within 300 feet of an Israeli wall, they get targeted by Israeli snipers and the world gets another round of hasbara bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us cry for Billo and his worthless brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo's Brain which is very, very, very far away from the Gaza border that not even using Google Earth he would be able to see what goes on there.
Click to expand...


He's from the boonies.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I agree with this.  What Hamas does to the citizens of Gaza is no one's business but the Gazans.
> 
> What Hamas does (or attempts to do) to Israelis and incites to do to Jews IS absolutely Israel's business.


Don't stop there.  What about what Israelis do to Hamas.  With impunity.  Like agreeing to a ceasefire, then launching a commando raid in to Gaza for some drinking and killing.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Would you rather a war?


I'd rather you end the 50 year occupation and let them live in peace.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Goodnight Billo.
> 
> Sure Billo.
> 
> Hamas sets its population to die to liberate Israel from the Jews, to kill Jews at any opportunity and it is none of my business, but Israel defending itself from these people who want to destroy the country and take all the land for themselves .......that is your business.
> 
> 
> You can be free to say anything you like, without any proof at all, but I am not allowed to speak of what I do know (which you do not know at all)
> 
> As I said, the war at the border (set up by Hamas) is getting you all unglued.
> 
> You want Hamas to succeed in invading Israel, as they keep promising their people, and exactly why they now have an endless March of Return meant to invade Israel and kill as many Jews as they can.  With knives, grenades, machetes, anything will do.
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences of what Hamas wants and the deaths of the people in Gaza they do not give a darn about will never  bother you one bit.
> 
> As always, it is only if they are killed by Israelis who are protecting their country from their invasion.
> 
> Ta  ta


An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  You are not protecting your house by constantly breaking into your neighbors house and trashing all their stuff.  That's not defense; that's aggression.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Billo has not bother to check the weapons which exist in Gaza
> 
> LOOK   Hamas and Gaza have no weapons at all:
> 
> Hamas Military parade photos
> 
> 
> How could they  EVER be a threat to Israel  ???


Why can't they have weapons?  Are you saying they don't have a right to defend themselves?  That they just have to sit there and take it?  That you can just bomb them with impunity and its their fault if they don't say thank you?

Fuck you!  And fuck Israel.  I really enjoy saying that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Compasses have slivers?


And moral people have empathy.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> He's from the boonies.


I live in paradise, bitch.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from the boonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in paradise, bitch.
Click to expand...


That explains it.


----------



## rylah

*2 Jews in a Muslim crowd - Caricature of the Middle East
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: 'Red Alert' at the UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the Middle East, you win with fear - Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Travel Section Writes Jerusalem Out of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Masterful Study of Israeli History That Has Endured for Three Decades


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why a third of a BBC Radio 4 programme focuses on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rivlin at memorial ceremony: 'The south is Israel's golden ticket, Ben-Gurion taught'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Well....]

European Court Makes it Illegal to Criticize Mohammad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here’s a further suggestion: that Netanyahu believes Iran is setting a trap for Israel, luring it into committing its forces to all-out war in Gaza – and then, when it is fully extended there, launching those 120,000 Hezbollah rockets targeting the whole of Israel from Lebanon.

The one way to avoid this appalling possibility (and cripple Hamas) is to bring about the destruction of the Iranian regime itself. And to that end, while the Gaza attacks have to be stopped, Israel has to avoid walking into the trap set by Iran while the US sanctions noose is tightened around Iran itself.

It may be, though, that Israel has no alternative _but_ to mount a major military exercise against Hamas. If and when that happens the malevolent western media, which has shown such conspicuous indifference towards the suffering in Israel under Hamas attack (even blaming Israel for its own victimisation, of course) will suddenly decide the “story” in Gaza has now kicked off – and will turn itself once again into the propaganda weapon of a genocidal regime determined to wipe out Israel and every Jew in its path.

So before that happens, gentle British readers, please consider the above and wonder how you would feel if you were in Israel’s shoes right now. When the BBC and other media outlets start telling you once again that the Israelis are gung-ho, trigger-happy child-killers, remember the unprecedented restraint Israel has shown in the face of the genocidal onslaught against it. And share a thought and even a prayer for that brave, embattled, tiny and so much misunderstood country, fighting barbarism on behalf of civilisation itself.

(full article online)

So how would England react to genocidal rocket barrages?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Tragedy That is Gaza


----------



## MJB12741

How many more Palestinian terrorist tunnels are there for Israel to take out?  What fun.

IDF destroys Gaza Hamas terror tunnel entering Israel


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> How many more Palestinian terrorist tunnels are there for Israel to take out?  What fun.
> 
> IDF destroys Gaza Hamas terror tunnel entering Israel










". . .The tunnel, which infiltrated Israel from the Khan Yunis area, stretched over a kilometer inside Gaza and 200 meters into Israel and was fitted with electricity and a phone network, showing the advanced level of construction by the terrorist group.  It is believed that the tunnel was built to allow Hamas to carry out an attack in Israeli territory, but had been under surveillance until it was neutralized on Thursday. The destruction was completed by an engineering operation inside Israeli territory, led by the Southern Command, the Intelligence Branch and the Defense."

so......are they 

 going to get arrested ?  the leaders of the ...tunnel?


----------



## Shusha

MJB12741 said:


> How many more Palestinian terrorist tunnels are there for Israel to take out?  What fun.
> 
> IDF destroys Gaza Hamas terror tunnel entering Israel



Funny how Team Palestine whines when Israel crosses the border into Gaza, but no such problem when things go the other way.  Double standards much?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Funny how Team Palestine whines when Israel crosses the border into Gaza, but no such problem when things go the other way.  Double standards much?


Funny how Israel does it after they negotiated a ceasefire.

BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how Team Palestine whines when Israel crosses the border into Gaza, but no such problem when things go the other way.  Double standards much?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how Israel does it after they negotiated a ceasefire.
> 
> BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction.
Click to expand...


BTW.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction.



Do you actually believe the crap you post?  Who the hell are they trading goods and services with through Israel?  You're trying to tell me that Jewish "settlers" are running an underground smuggling ring with Gaza?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Do you actually believe the crap you post?  Who the hell are they trading goods and services with through Israel?  You're trying to tell me that Jewish "settlers" are running an underground smuggling ring with Gaza?


You've been running an illegal and immoral blockade for the last 10 years, which is slowly making the area uninhabitable.  Which is your goal in the first place.  End the blockade and they won't need tunnels.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe the crap you post?  Who the hell are they trading goods and services with through Israel?  You're trying to tell me that Jewish "settlers" are running an underground smuggling ring with Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been running an illegal and immoral blockade for the last 10 years, which is slowly making the area uninhabitable.  Which is your goal in the first place.  End the blockade and they won't need tunnels.
Click to expand...


Gaza'istan is uninhabitable?

Maybe the islamic terrorist mini-caliphates just need more welfare fraud money and that will make everything better.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Praising Netanyahu’s Caution


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Different opinions ]

INTO THE FRAY: Israel’s stark option: Arabs in Gaza or Jews in Negev

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Netanyahus strategic gamble in Gaza


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe the crap you post?  Who the hell are they trading goods and services with through Israel?  You're trying to tell me that Jewish "settlers" are running an underground smuggling ring with Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been running an illegal and immoral blockade for the last 10 years, which is slowly making the area uninhabitable.  Which is your goal in the first place.  End the blockade and they won't need tunnels.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge.  You claimed that Gaza was building tunnels into Israel in order to smuggle goods into Gaza.  Who are they trading with on the Israeli side then?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Gaza'istan is uninhabitable?
> 
> Maybe the islamic terrorist mini-caliphates just need more welfare fraud money and that will make everything better.


Or maybe you should give them the freedom they have every right to have.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Nice dodge.  You claimed that Gaza was building tunnels into Israel in order to smuggle goods into Gaza.  Who are they trading with on the Israeli side then?


I never said they were building tunnels in to Israel.  Do you ever stop lying?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.  You claimed that Gaza was building tunnels into Israel in order to smuggle goods into Gaza.  Who are they trading with on the Israeli side then?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were building tunnels in to Israel.  Do you ever stop lying?
Click to expand...

Post 5782

"BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction."


You do not have to say that the tunnels are going into Israel.  The news media will.

Israel destroys 'longest' Gaza tunnel

Army destroys Gaza attack tunnel that reached inside Israel

Israel destroys Gaza tunnel, boosts troop numbers, ahead of expected protests - CNN

Israel destroys ‘unique’ Hamas tunnel extending into Israel via Egypt


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Post 5782
> 
> "BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction."
> 
> 
> You do not have to say that the tunnels are going into Israel.  The news media will.
> 
> Israel destroys 'longest' Gaza tunnel
> 
> Army destroys Gaza attack tunnel that reached inside Israel
> 
> Israel destroys Gaza tunnel, boosts troop numbers, ahead of expected protests - CNN
> 
> Israel destroys ‘unique’ Hamas tunnel extending into Israel via Egypt


Your hasbara news media?   This is just more bullshit by media shills trying to paint the aggressors as the victims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 5782
> 
> "BTW, Palestinian tunnels are for goods and services, not Israeli destruction."
> 
> 
> You do not have to say that the tunnels are going into Israel.  The news media will.
> 
> Israel destroys 'longest' Gaza tunnel
> 
> Army destroys Gaza attack tunnel that reached inside Israel
> 
> Israel destroys Gaza tunnel, boosts troop numbers, ahead of expected protests - CNN
> 
> Israel destroys ‘unique’ Hamas tunnel extending into Israel via Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> Your hasbara news media?   This is just more bullshit by media shills trying to paint the aggressors as the victims.
Click to expand...

You did not check any one of them, you poor illiterate fool.

To call BBC a shill for Israel .   What a huge laugh.
Haaretz is a shill for Israel.  Bigger fool.
CNN a shill for Israel?   Let us all laugh at the fool, folks.  

You use the photo of a comedian but you do nothing but show yourself to be as much of a fool as he was.

Lechaim !!!


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.  You claimed that Gaza was building tunnels into Israel in order to smuggle goods into Gaza.  Who are they trading with on the Israeli side then?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were building tunnels in to Israel.  Do you ever stop lying?
Click to expand...


As Sixties noted, you claimed that the tunnels exist only for smuggling.  Since tunnels do in fact, go into Israel, the only conclusion to be drawn from your statement is that those tunnels are for smuggling.  So who on the Israeli side is smuggling goods into Gaza?

Or did you want to retract that particular statement?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You did not check any one of them, you poor illiterate fool.
> 
> To call BBC a shill for Israel .   What a huge laugh.
> Haaretz is a shill for Israel.  Bigger fool.
> CNN a shill for Israel?   Let us all laugh at the fool, folks.


I went back and read all your little articles and none of them showed any evidence these were "attack tunnels".  In addition, none of these articles had any opposing views.




Sixties Fan said:


> You use the photo of a comedian but you do nothing but show yourself to be as much of a fool as he was.


Why was he a fool?



Sixties Fan said:


> Lechaim !!!


Lehi lehizdayen


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> As Sixties noted, you claimed that the tunnels exist only for smuggling.  Since tunnels do in fact, go into Israel, the only conclusion to be drawn from your statement is that those tunnels are for smuggling.  So who on the Israeli side is smuggling goods into Gaza?
> 
> Or did you want to retract that particular statement?


Israeli officials "claim" they go into Israel, but they don't allow any independent organization to verify this is true.

You spend way too much time on what the Palestinians do.  You need to spend more time reigning in your governments aggression against its neighbors.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sixties noted, you claimed that the tunnels exist only for smuggling.  Since tunnels do in fact, go into Israel, the only conclusion to be drawn from your statement is that those tunnels are for smuggling.  So who on the Israeli side is smuggling goods into Gaza?
> 
> Or did you want to retract that particular statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli officials "claim" they go into Israel, but they don't allow any independent organization to verify this is true.
> 
> You spend way too much time on what the Palestinians do.  You need to spend more time reigning in your governments aggression against its neighbors.
Click to expand...


“Israeli aggression”. Your taqiyya skills need work. 

Palestinians fly swastika kite with petrol bomb across Gaza border into Israel


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> “Israeli aggression”. Your taqiyya skills need work.
> 
> Palestinians fly swastika kite with petrol bomb across Gaza border into Israel


Maybe they were doing a play on Ben Franklin?


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Israeli aggression”. Your taqiyya skills need work.
> 
> Palestinians fly swastika kite with petrol bomb across Gaza border into Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they were doing a play on Ben Franklin?
Click to expand...

 
Maybe they were mocking your ignorance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Israeli aggression”. Your taqiyya skills need work.
> 
> Palestinians fly swastika kite with petrol bomb across Gaza border into Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they were doing a play on Ben Franklin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they were mocking your ignorance.
Click to expand...

I think we must all ignore his posts.  He comes over when there is a flare up and only shows that he knows nothing and wants to learn nothing and all must accept what he believes.

Pure BDS moves.  "Nothing there"


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Maybe they were mocking your ignorance.


Are saying Ben Franklin never flew a kite?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I think we must all ignore his posts.  He comes over when there is a flare up and only shows that he knows nothing and wants to learn nothing and all must accept what he believes.
> 
> Pure BDS moves.  "Nothing there"


So is it safe to assume, the things I say, are not something _*you are not willing to read or discuss?*_


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sixties noted, you claimed that the tunnels exist only for smuggling.  Since tunnels do in fact, go into Israel, the only conclusion to be drawn from your statement is that those tunnels are for smuggling.  So who on the Israeli side is smuggling goods into Gaza?
> 
> Or did you want to retract that particular statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli officials "claim" they go into Israel, but they don't allow any independent organization to verify this is true.
> 
> You spend way too much time on what the Palestinians do.  You need to spend more time reigning in your governments aggression against its neighbors.
Click to expand...


Canada is attacking its neighbors?


----------



## rylah

Read all about the amazing person who raised $1 mill for the victims of the Pittsburgh Massacre: How an Iranian asylum seeker raised over $1,000,000 for the Pittsburgh synagogue

An asylum seeker from Iran, Khatiri knows first-hand about living through an oppressive regime, and how important Israel is as the only democracy in the Middle East.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Canada is attacking its neighbors?


You guys never want to talk about the bad things you do.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is attacking its neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys never want to talk about the bad things you do.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who refuses to discuss the peaceful protests, the respectful rockets, the kindness kites and the tolerance tunnels.  Oh wait that would be the trading tunnels.  Right.  

Seriously, who is Canada attacking?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Says the guy who refuses to discuss the peaceful protests, the respectful rockets, the kindness kites and the tolerance tunnels.  Oh wait that would be the trading tunnels.  Right.
> 
> Seriously, who is Canada attacking?


The protests are peaceful, until you start shooting at them.  As far as rockets and kites, that is the direct result of your immoral and illegal 50 year occupation of their land.  If you're going to trash someones house for 50 years, don't act all surprised when they retaliate.  And the tunnels are there to bring in goods and services to the area. If you are starving, you want something to eat, not something to shoot.

You're not Canada. Canada doesn't attack its neighbors.  Canada doesn't conduct drone strikes in Montana.  Canada doesn't occupy land in Washington.

Que pasa, mutha?


----------



## Mindful

Starving?


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who refuses to discuss the peaceful protests, the respectful rockets, the kindness kites and the tolerance tunnels.  Oh wait that would be the trading tunnels.  Right.
> 
> Seriously, who is Canada attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> The protests are peaceful, until you start shooting at them.  As far as rockets and kites, that is the direct result of your immoral and illegal 50 year occupation of their land.  If you're going to trash someones house for 50 years, don't act all surprised when they retaliate.  And the tunnels are there to bring in goods and services to the area. If you are starving, you want something to eat, not something to shoot.
> 
> You're not Canada. Canada doesn't attack its neighbors.  Canada doesn't conduct drone strikes in Montana.  Canada doesn't occupy land in Washington.
> 
> Que pasa, mutha?
Click to expand...


You’re a bit befuddled. Rockets, kites, gee-had, Jew hatred, etc., are the result of 1,400 years of worshipping a desert Arab warlord and the hateful politico-religious ideology he unleashed on the planet.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You’re a bit befuddled. Rockets, kites, gee-had, Jew hatred, etc., are the result of 1,400 years of worshipping a desert Arab warlord and the hateful politico-religious ideology he unleashed on the planet.


If I surrounded your house and trashed it every single day, I guarantee the last thing you would be thinking about, is some 1,400 year old book.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bit befuddled. Rockets, kites, gee-had, Jew hatred, etc., are the result of 1,400 years of worshipping a desert Arab warlord and the hateful politico-religious ideology he unleashed on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> If I surrounded your house and trashed it every single day, I guarantee the last thing you would be thinking about, is some 1,400 year old book.
Click to expand...


Yet Hamas swears that by 2022 they'll cleanse the land of Jews and establish a Caliphate.

Is this taken from a liberal progressive book?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bit befuddled. Rockets, kites, gee-had, Jew hatred, etc., are the result of 1,400 years of worshipping a desert Arab warlord and the hateful politico-religious ideology he unleashed on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> If I surrounded your house and trashed it every single day, I guarantee the last thing you would be thinking about, is some 1,400 year old book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Hamas swears that by 2022 they'll cleanse the land of Jews and establish a Caliphate.
> 
> Is this taken from a liberal progressive book?
Click to expand...


He's not  even that.

He's merely a dimwit.


----------



## rylah

*Ben Shapiro at University of Pittsburgh*

*What You need to know about antisemitism* -it's different from all other types of hate that are based on the premise that a certain group of people is inferior to a different group in some way, but rather antisemitism is a giant conspiracy theory; It suggest that Jews are in charge of everything, that they run the media, banks, that we're in charge of the global financial system, we're the communists and the capitalists, _"behind every rock and every tree there's a Jew" _(Quran paraphrase), behind every success and failure there's a Jew - it's basically a giant conspiracy theory.

These days global antisemitism brakes down into 3 basic categories:

*Right wing antisemitism (Tree of Life)* - not to mean American Conservative right wing, but rather closer to white supremacist European right wing nationalism. In this view the existence of an independent Jewish community is a threat to broader national identity. See the argument of Haman in the Book of Esther, in other words Jews are hypocrites for remaining different in their culture while striving for equality, also commonly expressed as _"Jews are about to destroy the Western civilization"._

*Left wing antisemitism *- much more mainstream, fused deep into the Democratic party ideology. It's based on the idea that there're hierarchies of power, and as the right wing blames the Jewish conspiracy for destroying the west, the left wing revolves around the conspiracy that Jews are these powerful people who victimize others, and because one tends to find many successful Jews, when they're allowed to be- "_they somehow must be forever victimizers". _

*Islamic antisemitism* - most traditional form, _"Jews promulgate a different religion, which is a threat to my religion, therefore Jews must be stopped"_.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Ben Shapiro at University of Pittsburgh*
> 
> *What You need to know about antisemitism* -it's different from all other types of hate that are based on the premise that a certain group of people is inferior to a different group in some way, but rather antisemitism is a giant conspiracy theory; It suggest that Jews are in charge of everything, that they run the media, banks, that we're in charge of the global financial system, we're the communists and the capitalists, _"behind every rock and every tree there's a Jew" _(Quran paraphrase), behind every success and failure there's a Jew - it's basically a giant conspiracy theory.
> 
> These days global antisemitism brakes down into 3 basic categories:
> 
> *Right wing antisemitism (Tree of Life)* - not to mean American Conservative right wing, but rather closer to white supremacist European right wing nationalism. In this view the existence of an independent Jewish community is a threat to broader national identity. See the argument of Haman in the Book of Esther, in other words Jews are hypocrites for remaining different in their culture while striving for equality, also commonly expressed as _"Jews are about to destroy the Western civilization"._
> 
> *Left wing antisemitism *- much more mainstream, fused deep into the Democratic party ideology. It's based on the idea that there're hierarchies of power, and as the right wing blames the Jewish conspiracy for destroying the west, the left wing revolves around the conspiracy that Jews are these powerful people who victimize others, and because one tends to find many successful Jews, when they're allowed to be- "_they somehow must be forever victimizers". _
> 
> *Islamic antisemitism* - most traditional form, _"Jews promulgate a different religion, which is a threat to my religion, therefore Jews must be stopped"_.



It's not as if they even proselytise. They're not allowed to.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Shapiro at University of Pittsburgh*
> 
> *What You need to know about antisemitism* -it's different from all other types of hate that are based on the premise that a certain group of people is inferior to a different group in some way, but rather antisemitism is a giant conspiracy theory; It suggest that Jews are in charge of everything, that they run the media, banks, that we're in charge of the global financial system, we're the communists and the capitalists, _"behind every rock and every tree there's a Jew" _(Quran paraphrase), behind every success and failure there's a Jew - it's basically a giant conspiracy theory.
> 
> These days global antisemitism brakes down into 3 basic categories:
> 
> *Right wing antisemitism (Tree of Life)* - not to mean American Conservative right wing, but rather closer to white supremacist European right wing nationalism. In this view the existence of an independent Jewish community is a threat to broader national identity. See the argument of Haman in the Book of Esther, in other words Jews are hypocrites for remaining different in their culture while striving for equality, also commonly expressed as _"Jews are about to destroy the Western civilization"._
> 
> *Left wing antisemitism *- much more mainstream, fused deep into the Democratic party ideology. It's based on the idea that there're hierarchies of power, and as the right wing blames the Jewish conspiracy for destroying the west, the left wing revolves around the conspiracy that Jews are these powerful people who victimize others, and because one tends to find many successful Jews, when they're allowed to be- "_they somehow must be forever victimizers". _
> 
> *Islamic antisemitism* - most traditional form, _"Jews promulgate a different religion, which is a threat to my religion, therefore Jews must be stopped"_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as if they even proselytise. They're not allowed to.
Click to expand...

Of course, it's completely shadow projection.
2 religions that attempted to forcefully convert the entire world complain about the only religion that has a clear policy to convince people NOT to convert. The only religion who's numbers should bother no one.

It's a case of theological insecurity, billions of people who believe they have replaced the Jews now see them reclaim their freedom and identity in spite of all odds. It raises lot's of inconvenient questions regarding one's faith.


----------



## rylah

*CAN YOU FEEL THAT?!
Strong words from Rabbi Shlomo Farhi after the Pittsburgh shooting. Share his message:
*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Shapiro at University of Pittsburgh*
> 
> *What You need to know about antisemitism* -it's different from all other types of hate that are based on the premise that a certain group of people is inferior to a different group in some way, but rather antisemitism is a giant conspiracy theory; It suggest that Jews are in charge of everything, that they run the media, banks, that we're in charge of the global financial system, we're the communists and the capitalists, _"behind every rock and every tree there's a Jew" _(Quran paraphrase), behind every success and failure there's a Jew - it's basically a giant conspiracy theory.
> 
> These days global antisemitism brakes down into 3 basic categories:
> 
> *Right wing antisemitism (Tree of Life)* - not to mean American Conservative right wing, but rather closer to white supremacist European right wing nationalism. In this view the existence of an independent Jewish community is a threat to broader national identity. See the argument of Haman in the Book of Esther, in other words Jews are hypocrites for remaining different in their culture while striving for equality, also commonly expressed as _"Jews are about to destroy the Western civilization"._
> 
> *Left wing antisemitism *- much more mainstream, fused deep into the Democratic party ideology. It's based on the idea that there're hierarchies of power, and as the right wing blames the Jewish conspiracy for destroying the west, the left wing revolves around the conspiracy that Jews are these powerful people who victimize others, and because one tends to find many successful Jews, when they're allowed to be- "_they somehow must be forever victimizers". _
> 
> *Islamic antisemitism* - most traditional form, _"Jews promulgate a different religion, which is a threat to my religion, therefore Jews must be stopped"_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as if they even proselytise. They're not allowed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, it's completely shadow projection.
> 2 religions that attempted to forcefully convert the entire world complain about the only religion that has a clear policy to convince people NOT to convert. The only religion who's numbers should bother no one.
> 
> It's a case of theological insecurity, billions of people who believe they have replaced the Jews now see them reclaim their freedom and identity in spite of all odds. It raises lot's of inconvenient questions regarding one's faith.
Click to expand...


There is much ignorance. One comes across it in daily life.

They don't even realise Jews don't proselytise. Such is the depths of their knowledge/ignorance.

Sometimes it's like the Dark  Ages.

Stop the world, I want to get off. It's one of those days.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bit befuddled. Rockets, kites, gee-had, Jew hatred, etc., are the result of 1,400 years of worshipping a desert Arab warlord and the hateful politico-religious ideology he unleashed on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> If I surrounded your house and trashed it every single day, I guarantee the last thing you would be thinking about, is some 1,400 year old book.
Click to expand...


You’re not paying attention. The Hamas Charter makes dozens of references to the Islamist Allah god. The same document of Islamist fascism also makes references to all of the geographic area of Israel as an Islamist waqf. That same document also makes five separate references to the Koran.

The Islamist incentive to destroy Jews and Israel is deeply rooted in Islamist ideology.

So obviously you’re wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Yet Hamas swears that by 2022 they'll cleanse the land of Jews and establish a Caliphate.
> 
> Is this taken from a liberal progressive book?


It's not taken from any where, except your imagination.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> He's not  even that.
> 
> He's merely a dimwit.


Is that personal attack because you don't have any valid rebuttals to use?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> You’re not paying attention. The Hamas Charter makes dozens of references to the Islamist Allah god. The same document of Islamist fascism also makes references to all of the geographic area of Israel as an Islamist waqf. That same document also makes five separate references to the Koran.
> 
> The Islamist incentive to destroy Jews and Israel is deeply rooted in Islamist ideology.
> 
> So obviously you’re wrong.


You just keep pointing to that 50 year old document that is not even relevant anymore.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not paying attention. The Hamas Charter makes dozens of references to the Islamist Allah god. The same document of Islamist fascism also makes references to all of the geographic area of Israel as an Islamist waqf. That same document also makes five separate references to the Koran.
> 
> The Islamist incentive to destroy Jews and Israel is deeply rooted in Islamist ideology.
> 
> So obviously you’re wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep pointing to that 50 year old document that is not even relevant anymore.
Click to expand...



What is relevant?  The speech from yesterday promising to sacrifice women and children in order to rip the hearts out of Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> What is relevant?  The speech from yesterday promising to sacrifice women and children in order to rip the hearts out of Jews?


You got a link?

And stop using the Jews to keep promoting your tyranny.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not paying attention. The Hamas Charter makes dozens of references to the Islamist Allah god. The same document of Islamist fascism also makes references to all of the geographic area of Israel as an Islamist waqf. That same document also makes five separate references to the Koran.
> 
> The Islamist incentive to destroy Jews and Israel is deeply rooted in Islamist ideology.
> 
> So obviously you’re wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep pointing to that 50 year old document that is not even relevant anymore.
Click to expand...


It’s not relevant? As the newly designated Hamas spokesbeard, you should explain what all those angry wannabes are doing at the Israeli border.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not  even that.
> 
> He's merely a dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that personal attack because you don't have any valid rebuttals to use?
Click to expand...


No. 

It's the truth. 

I don't like you enough to be personal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/arab-world-prefers-stability-in-israel/


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is relevant?  The speech from yesterday promising to sacrifice women and children in order to rip the hearts out of Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> You got a link?
> 
> And stop using the Jews to keep promoting your tyranny.
Click to expand...


If you are unaware of the speeches made by the leading members of Hamas, you are either deliberately ignorant or willfully deceptive.  There is no way to pretend that Hamas is seeking equality, mutual recognition and respect with peaceful relations with Israel.  And that is absolutely relevant.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> It’s not relevant? As the newly designated Hamas spokesbeard, you should explain what all those angry wannabes are doing at the Israeli border.


They're protesting the un-bearable living conditions the Israelis are illegally forcing on them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> No.
> 
> It's the truth.
> 
> I don't like you enough to be personal.


Do you ever get around to debating an issue?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All about Israel, never about Jews in general ]

Mossad said to thwart Hezbollah terror plot against Jewish targets in Argentina


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> If you are unaware of the speeches made by the leading members of Hamas, you are either deliberately ignorant or willfully deceptive.  There is no way to pretend that Hamas is seeking equality, mutual recognition and respect with peaceful relations with Israel.  And that is absolutely relevant.


I asked you for a link and so far, you haven't provided.  I think we both know why.

While your chewing on that, here's a statement by an Hamas leader made just last year...

*Hamas accepts Palestinian state with 1967 borders*
_Khaled Meshaal presents a new document in which Hamas accepts 1967 borders without recognising state of Israel.

While Hamas' 1988 founding charter called for the takeover of all of mandate Palestine, including present-day Israel, the new document says it will accept the 1967 borders as the basis for a Palestinian state, with Jerusalem as its capital and the return of refugees to their homes.
_​And that is relevant, _*bee-otch!*_


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unaware of the speeches made by the leading members of Hamas, you are either deliberately ignorant or willfully deceptive.  There is no way to pretend that Hamas is seeking equality, mutual recognition and respect with peaceful relations with Israel.  And that is absolutely relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for a link and so far, you haven't provided.  I think we both know why.
> 
> While your chewing on that, here's a statement by an Hamas leader made just last year...
> 
> *Hamas accepts Palestinian state with 1967 borders*
> _Khaled Meshaal presents a new document in which Hamas accepts 1967 borders without recognising state of Israel.
> 
> While Hamas' 1988 founding charter called for the takeover of all of mandate Palestine, including present-day Israel, the new document says it will accept the 1967 borders as the basis for a Palestinian state, with Jerusalem as its capital and the return of refugees to their homes.
> _​And that is relevant, _*bee-otch!*_
Click to expand...


No recognition of Israel, we both know why.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shared love of soccer draws Jews and Arabs to Jaffa Gate


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not relevant? As the newly designated Hamas spokesbeard, you should explain what all those angry wannabes are doing at the Israeli border.
> 
> 
> 
> They're protesting the un-bearable living conditions the Israelis are illegally forcing on them.
Click to expand...


Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unaware of the speeches made by the leading members of Hamas, you are either deliberately ignorant or willfully deceptive.  There is no way to pretend that Hamas is seeking equality, mutual recognition and respect with peaceful relations with Israel.  And that is absolutely relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for a link and so far, you haven't provided.  I think we both know why.
> 
> While your chewing on that, here's a statement by an Hamas leader made just last year...
> 
> *Hamas accepts Palestinian state with 1967 borders*
> _Khaled Meshaal presents a new document in which Hamas accepts 1967 borders without recognising state of Israel.
> 
> While Hamas' 1988 founding charter called for the takeover of all of mandate Palestine, including present-day Israel, the new document says it will accept the 1967 borders as the basis for a Palestinian state, with Jerusalem as its capital and the return of refugees to their homes.
> _​And that is relevant, _*bee-otch!*_
Click to expand...


You seriously need to do better.  Did you even read the article you posted?


----------



## MJB12741

Fatah and Hamas Mock Israelis Fleeing Rocket Fire


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Cowardly antisemites all over the world ]

A young boy was assaulted in an attack with anti-Semitic motivation on a bus in Wales in the United Kingdom.

The boy was punched in the eye and grabbed by the mouth after his mother told a man and a woman on the bus that she was born in Israel, the WalesOnline news website reported.

(full article online)

Child assaulted in anti-Semitic attack in Wales


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> No recognition of Israel, we both know why.


You won't recognize them, why should they recognize you?  That's something you Israeli kiss-asses don't want to read or discuss.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.


The only reason you don't like Hamas, is because they won't kiss your ass!  You think the entire world owes you something.  

The blockade is your decision.  Your fault.  You're the reason conditions are un-bearable in Gaza.  You.  You decided to punish Gazans for not voting for your little, corrupt, Fatah bitches.  The blockade is punitive.  It is illegal.  It is immoral. And again, it is your fault.

Here's another thing you don't want to read or discuss, why do you fuckers act like you're bad asses, when you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> You seriously need to do better.  Did you even read the article you posted?


Is bullshit innuendo's the best you got?

You brought up the issue of Hamas leader speeches, well, I gave you one and you couldn't even bring yourself to comment on it.  Which proves, Israelis are pussies and cowards.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No recognition of Israel, we both know why.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't recognize them, why should they recognize you?  That's something you Israeli kiss-asses don't want to read or discuss.
Click to expand...


Why not, let's discuss this:

Hamas spokesman publicly announced Hamas short-term objectives:

Ethnic cleansing of Jews from the river to the sea - _"we'll cleanse Palestine of the Jewish filth"._
Establishment of the Caliphate.
*Q. How can Israelis even come to terms with anyone suggesting that?*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No recognition of Israel, we both know why.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't recognize them, why should they recognize you?  That's something you Israeli kiss-asses don't want to read or discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not, let's discuss this:
> 
> Hamas spokesman publicly announced Hamas short-term objectives:
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of Jews from the river to the sea - _"we'll cleanse Palestine of the filth of the Jews"._
> Establishment of the Caliphate.
> *Q. How can Israelis recognize that?*
Click to expand...


Discuss with Billo?

Impossible.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Recent Poll Refutes Sarsour's Claim of Jewish Dual Loyalty (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Listening to the Hamas spokesbeard and his silly rants is always a “point and laugh” moment.

It’s actually comical as the pompous fascists roll out their canned cliche’s, slogans and threats.


_During a speech in eastern Khan Yunis, Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar welcomed on stage the commander of the Eastern Brigade of the 'Izz Al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, who handed him a handgun allegedly taken from an elite IDF unit during a recent botched undercover operation in Gaza. Sinwar mockingly encouraged the Arab countries to welcome Netanyahu and other Israeli ministers to their capital cities, saying: "From us here in Gaza, [Israel] will never get anything but guns, fire, martyrdom, death, and killing." Sinwar also praised the Palestinian youth in the West Bank who had attacked Israelis with knives or cars, and he added: "If only there was a leadership behind them that would protect them, sponsor them, support them, and help them with money an weapons - like we do in Gaza - the state of our cause would not be like it is." The speech aired on Al-Aqsa TV on November 16, 2018._


"Hamas Leader Yahya Sinwar Flaunts Gun Allegedly Taken from Israeli Soldiers, Saying: Gaza Will Only Give Israel Fire, Martyrdom, Death, And Killing"


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you don't like Hamas, is because they won't kiss your ass!  You think the entire world owes you something.
> 
> The blockade is your decision.  Your fault.  You're the reason conditions are un-bearable in Gaza.  You.  You decided to punish Gazans for not voting for your little, corrupt, Fatah bitches.  The blockade is punitive.  It is illegal.  It is immoral. And again, it is your fault.
> 
> Here's another thing you don't want to read or discuss, why do you fuckers act like you're bad asses, when you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions?
Click to expand...



Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously need to do better.  Did you even read the article you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> Is bullshit innuendo's the best you got?
> 
> You brought up the issue of Hamas leader speeches, well, I gave you one and you couldn't even bring yourself to comment on it.  Which proves, Israelis are pussies and cowards.
Click to expand...


I'm not Israeli.  I'm Canadian.  My comments or lack of comments prove nothing about Israelis.  

Your leader said:

"We shall not waive an inch of the Palestinian home soil, no matter what the recent pressures are and no matter how long the occupation," Meshaal said as he revealed the document to the public after two years of work.

"Hamas rejects any idea except liberating the home soil entirely and completely, although it does not necessarily mean we recognise the Zionist entity or give up any of our Palestinian rights."

Add that to the promises to "rip the hearts out of Jews" and it all comes together nicely.  

But I will predict that you will pretend that isn't happening.  Just like you pretend that there are no tunnels going into Israel.  And you pretend that the border protest is peaceful.  And the rockets are respectful resistance.  And the kites are messages of kindness.  And they are just local fisherman, going out for a pleasure cruise, at night, in eel-infested waters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you don't like Hamas, is because they won't kiss your ass!  You think the entire world owes you something.
> 
> The blockade is your decision.  Your fault.  You're the reason conditions are un-bearable in Gaza.  You.  You decided to punish Gazans for not voting for your little, corrupt, Fatah bitches.  The blockade is punitive.  It is illegal.  It is immoral. And again, it is your fault.
> 
> Here's another thing you don't want to read or discuss, why do you fuckers act like you're bad asses, when you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.


You could say the same thing about Israel who does not give a rat's ass about their people in Israeli south.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you don't like Hamas, is because they won't kiss your ass!  You think the entire world owes you something.
> 
> The blockade is your decision.  Your fault.  You're the reason conditions are un-bearable in Gaza.  You.  You decided to punish Gazans for not voting for your little, corrupt, Fatah bitches.  The blockade is punitive.  It is illegal.  It is immoral. And again, it is your fault.
> 
> Here's another thing you don't want to read or discuss, why do you fuckers act like you're bad asses, when you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could say the same thing about Israel who does not give a rat's ass about their people in Israeli south.
Click to expand...


Do you have a YouTube video to support that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they are stupid. Because the unbearable living conditions are a direct result of their own government's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you don't like Hamas, is because they won't kiss your ass!  You think the entire world owes you something.
> 
> The blockade is your decision.  Your fault.  You're the reason conditions are un-bearable in Gaza.  You.  You decided to punish Gazans for not voting for your little, corrupt, Fatah bitches.  The blockade is punitive.  It is illegal.  It is immoral. And again, it is your fault.
> 
> Here's another thing you don't want to read or discuss, why do you fuckers act like you're bad asses, when you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could say the same thing about Israel who does not give a rat's ass about their people in Israeli south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a YouTube video to support that?
Click to expand...

Of course.


Fifteen years later and Israel is still clueless. They just do the same stupid stuff over and over again.


----------



## MJB12741

RIGHT ON!  And which one of you Zionists said Tinmore is an imbecile?  Israel is so clueless they do indeed do the same stupid stuff over & over again.  Peace offerings to Palestinians, security fences & land concessions so the Pali terrorists can remain in Israel.  Please join with me & Tinmore in praying Israel will learn from Jordan how to establish peace from Palestinians & LET THERE BE PEACE ALRFEADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*How is this connected to Israel?*

As my indigenous Indian friend Ryan Bellerose has written on Facebook, this is what happens when people are demonized. If society allows statements like “Israel is apartheid” and “Zionism is racism” to go unchecked, then people will treat Jews as many Black South Africans are today treating the white farmers. If society makes it ok to hate people, then people will act upon that hatred and society will allow it. Arab Muslim terrorists are always killing Jews and yet the world stands by silently, sometimes maybe giving lip service but nothing more.

Just as the whole world is silent as South Africa creates the legal basis to take farm land away from white South Africans it is not a far cry to see the world doing something similar to Israel.

(full article online)

White South Africans Afraid for Their Lives Thank President Trump


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defining the Root of Anti-Semitism — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lebanese Daily: Hizbullah Controls Area In Syrian Territory Along Border With Lebanon – And Has Built Military Bases, Training Camps, And Underground Warehouses There


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Why not, let's discuss this:
> 
> Hamas spokesman publicly announced Hamas short-term objectives:
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of Jews from the river to the sea - _"we'll cleanse Palestine of the Jewish filth"._
> Establishment of the Caliphate.
> *Q. How can Israelis even come to terms with anyone suggesting that?*


I'd rather discuss why you insist on them recognizing you, when you won't recognize them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Discuss with Billo?
> 
> Impossible.


Those are empty words coming from someone who refuses to debate a single issue.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.


I haven't said anything about Jews.  It's unbelievable how disingenuous you are.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I'm not Israeli.  I'm Canadian.  My comments or lack of comments prove nothing about Israelis.
> 
> Your leader said:
> 
> "We shall not waive an inch of the Palestinian home soil, no matter what the recent pressures are and no matter how long the occupation," Meshaal said as he revealed the document to the public after two years of work.
> 
> "Hamas rejects any idea except liberating the home soil entirely and completely, although it does not necessarily mean we recognise the Zionist entity or give up any of our Palestinian rights."
> 
> Add that to the promises to "rip the hearts out of Jews" and it all comes together nicely.
> 
> But I will predict that you will pretend that isn't happening.  Just like you pretend that there are no tunnels going into Israel.  And you pretend that the border protest is peaceful.  And the rockets are respectful resistance.  And the kites are messages of kindness.  And they are just local fisherman, going out for a pleasure cruise, at night, in eel-infested waters.


I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and Jews are evil.  You dismiss reality with your ravings, claiming that Hamas has no effect or responsibility for their own people.  I'd argue that any government entity which takes no responsibility for their own people, who permits their people to suffer, who puts more resources into a futile war which it can not win, while people suffer has no right to a State.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything about Jews.  It's unbelievable how disingenuous you are.
Click to expand...


Funny.  My post says nothing about Jews.  It only argues that Hamas, as the governing body in Gaza, MUST TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for its own citizens.  The HORROR!


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.



The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
Click to expand...


P F Tinmore 

Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss with Billo?
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are empty words coming from someone who refuses to debate a single issue.
Click to expand...


Typical troll talk.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
Click to expand...

Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
Click to expand...


Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.  

Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:

no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
no tunnels built or expanded
no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
no incitement to violence
respect for buffer zones along both sea and land 
Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
Click to expand...

The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.
Click to expand...


I'm not alking about offers. Or deals on paper. I'm talking about Hamas actually stopping all of those things. For a year. They have never done that. Do you think they can manage it or not?

If you want to discuss a one year plan and you think Israel should also have conditions put those conditions of the table -- specific conditions like I have provided-- and we will discuss them.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al, 

I think we discussed this when it happened.  Although we might have not known as much detail.

Oh that is nonsense.  Absolute nonsense.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather talk about what you're pretending.  That the Israelis are not causing any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.
Click to expand...

*(INFORMATION)

By Josef Federman || 19 November 2015*
*•  Abbas admits he rejected 2008 peace offer from Olmert  •*

JERUSALEM (AP) — Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas has shined new light on the breakdown of a potentially history-altering round of 2008 peace talks, saying that he rejected an offer from Israel’s Ehud Olmert — which included placing Jerusalem’s Old City under international control — because he was not allowed to study the map.

Interviewed separately by Israel’s Channel 10 TV, both men described the negotiations as serious and said a peace deal was achievable, underscoring just how much the region has changed in only a few years. Israel and the Palestinians are enmeshed in a new round of violence, and Abbas and Israel’s current prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, have barely spoken.

See → The Summary of the:
*•  The Palestine papers: Olmert's offer to the Palestinians  •*
theguardian.com, Sunday 23 January 2011*

(COMMENT)*

There is a very good case to be made that the Arab Palestinian Leadership want the conflict to remain as it is.  Many would say that --- even without the policy and pledges made by the Arab Palestinians (reaching back to 1948) --- this stands alone as _prima facie_ evidence that Arab Palestinian Leadership wants the benefits they personally receive as an honorable tribute.



*•  How Much Is Mahmoud Abbas Worth?  •*
*Try $100 Million*
* by Khaled Abu Toameh*

Palestinian leaders in Ramallah, including President Mahmoud Abbas, are deeply concerned that Rashid's revelations could expose their role in the embezzlement of public funds. They are also concerned that Rashid's revelations could prompt some Americans and Europeans to reconsider their decision to pour millions of dollars into the Palestinian Authority's coffers. What is needed is an independent Commission of Inquiry to restore public funds belonging to the Palestinian people. The Palestinians have many Mohammed Rashids...
A former journalist who used to earn less than $1,000 a month by working for a PLO newspaper, Rashid is now considered one of the wealthiest Palestinians anywhere. Palestinian Authority officials have estimated his fortune at more than half a billion dollars.

The Arab Palestinian general population keep the government they have and probably deserve the government they have.  They simply are unable to accept the responsibility for their own actions.  Arab Palestine_ (Gaza Strip and West Bank)_ is becoming a desert incubation and nursery for sociopaths, the indifferent; and the lazy.  It is the perfect breeding ground for apathetic.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: NSJP Conference Attendees Chant ‘Long Live the Intifada!’


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I think we discussed this when it happened.  Although we might have not known as much detail.
> 
> Oh that is nonsense.  Absolute nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(INFORMATION)
> 
> By Josef Federman || 19 November 2015*
> *•  Abbas admits he rejected 2008 peace offer from Olmert  •*
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas has shined new light on the breakdown of a potentially history-altering round of 2008 peace talks, saying that he rejected an offer from Israel’s Ehud Olmert — which included placing Jerusalem’s Old City under international control — because he was not allowed to study the map.
> 
> Interviewed separately by Israel’s Channel 10 TV, both men described the negotiations as serious and said a peace deal was achievable, underscoring just how much the region has changed in only a few years. Israel and the Palestinians are enmeshed in a new round of violence, and Abbas and Israel’s current prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, have barely spoken.
> 
> See → The Summary of the:
> *•  The Palestine papers: Olmert's offer to the Palestinians  •*
> theguardian.com, Sunday 23 January 2011
> *
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a very good case to be made that the Arab Palestinian Leadership want the conflict to remain as it is.  Many would say that --- even without the policy and pledges made by the Arab Palestinians (reaching back to 1948) --- this stands alone as _prima facie_ evidence that Arab Palestinian Leadership wants the benefits they personally receive as an honorable tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> *•  How Much Is Mahmoud Abbas Worth?  •*
> *Try $100 Million*
> * by Khaled Abu Toameh*
> 
> Palestinian leaders in Ramallah, including President Mahmoud Abbas, are deeply concerned that Rashid's revelations could expose their role in the embezzlement of public funds. They are also concerned that Rashid's revelations could prompt some Americans and Europeans to reconsider their decision to pour millions of dollars into the Palestinian Authority's coffers. What is needed is an independent Commission of Inquiry to restore public funds belonging to the Palestinian people. The Palestinians have many Mohammed Rashids...
> A former journalist who used to earn less than $1,000 a month by working for a PLO newspaper, Rashid is now considered one of the wealthiest Palestinians anywhere. Palestinian Authority officials have estimated his fortune at more than half a billion dollars.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian general population keep the government they have and probably deserve the government they have.  They simply are unable to accept the responsibility for their own actions.  Arab Palestine_ (Gaza Strip and West Bank)_ is becoming a desert incubation and nursery for sociopaths, the indifferent; and the lazy.  It is the perfect breeding ground for apathetic.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It doesn't say much really. Abbas does not have the authority to negotiate away the refugee's rights.

BTW, Rocco, I spent the weekend at my son's place in Mt. Vernon. Not too far from you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alking about offers. Or deals on paper. I'm talking about Hamas actually stopping all of those things. For a year. They have never done that. Do you think they can manage it or not?
> 
> If you want to discuss a one year plan and you think Israel should also have conditions put those conditions of the table -- specific conditions like I have provided-- and we will discuss them.
Click to expand...

*Analysis: is there a price for attacking Gaza?*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has been asking for an agreement like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The offer has been made several times but Israel would have to stop its violence too. That is why Israel always rejects the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alking about offers. Or deals on paper. I'm talking about Hamas actually stopping all of those things. For a year. They have never done that. Do you think they can manage it or not?
> 
> If you want to discuss a one year plan and you think Israel should also have conditions put those conditions of the table -- specific conditions like I have provided-- and we will discuss them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Analysis: is there a price for attacking Gaza?*
Click to expand...


Yes. The price paid by israel for suppressing Islamic terrorist attacks from Gaza is a safer Israeli population.

Seems worth the price.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, let's discuss this:
> 
> Hamas spokesman publicly announced Hamas short-term objectives:
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of Jews from the river to the sea - _"we'll cleanse Palestine of the Jewish filth"._
> Establishment of the Caliphate.
> *Q. How can Israelis even come to terms with anyone suggesting that?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather discuss why you insist on them recognizing you, when you won't recognize them.
Click to expand...


But that's exactly the premise of this thread - to show that all those questions miss the obvious context.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Funny.  My post says nothing about Jews.


 I hate fuckers like you who are so cavalier in lying.  So your post said nothing about Jews?

This is your post...
_"Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and *Jews are evil.* "_​
So your post said nothing about Jews?



Shusha said:


> It only argues that Hamas, as the governing body in Gaza, MUST TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for its own citizens.  The HORROR!


Why don't you talk about what Israel takes responsibility for?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> The blockade is caused by the violence.  Not the other way around.  Violence ends, blockade will end.  It really is that simple.  The fundamental cause of any remaining conflict between Gaza and Israel is the rejection of Jewish self-determination by the Gazans.


You just keep telling those bullshit lies.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.


It did stop in 2008 and the blockade continued.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Typical troll talk.


It's not troll talk, its the truth.  You haven't debated one issue with me.  All your posts are nothing but personal attacks.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Not asking for agreements.  Asking for a cessation of violence.  Do you think Hamas can manage that?  They haven't yet.
> 
> Let's talk specifics.  An agreement to end the violence would mean:
> 
> no weapons being smuggled or imported into Gaza
> no dual use items withheld for use in manufacturing weapons, tunnels or other items with belligerent purpose
> no tunnels built or expanded
> no attacks or weapons at the border crossings, fences or at limits of fishing zones
> no rockets, mortars or other indiscriminate attacks
> no burning tires, kites or rock throwing
> no incitement to violence
> respect for buffer zones along both sea and land
> Do you think Hamas can manage that?  For the one calendar year which is the standard in international law?


They just had ceasefire with Israel in effect and the IDF launched a commando raid into Gaza to kill a member of Hamas.

Doesn't matter what Hamas does, you just keep moving the goal posts.  Why?  Because you don't want peace.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I'm not alking about offers. Or deals on paper. I'm talking about Hamas actually stopping all of those things. For a year. They have never done that. Do you think they can manage it or not?
> 
> If you want to discuss a one year plan and you think Israel should also have conditions put those conditions of the table -- specific conditions like I have provided-- and we will discuss them.


What's Israel going to stop?


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical troll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not troll talk, its the truth.  You haven't debated one issue with me.  All your posts are nothing but personal attacks.
Click to expand...


They're not attacks. They're the truth.

You don't do debate.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> But that's exactly the premise of this thread - to show that all those questions miss the obvious context.


You lost me.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's exactly the premise of this thread - to show that all those questions miss the obvious context.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me.
Click to expand...


Not hard to do.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> They're not attacks. They're the truth.


A personal attack, is a personal attack, whether it is true or not.



Mindful said:


> You don't do debate.


How would you know?


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not attacks. They're the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack, is a personal attack, whether it is true or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know?
Click to expand...


Is that a question? Seriously?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Not hard to do.


Now that's a troll thing to say.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Originally envisioned as a temporary agency, UNRWA was created in 1949 following the unsuccessful attempt by several Arab states to destroy Israel. Over time, UNRWA developed into the only UN organization whose stated mission is to assist a specific group of refugees — Palestinian Arabs. All other refugee populations in the world fall under the jurisdiction of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR). Importantly, UNRWA’s definition of “refugee” is not dependent on need, and even applies to citizens of recognized states, such as Jordan.

Oddly, UNRWA considers individuals living in areas ruled by Palestinians and descendants of those who fled during and before the 1948 War of Independence as “refugees.” CAMERA has noted that, according to UNRWA’s spurious definition, the 20-year-old Los Angeles-born millionaire fashion model Bella Hadid is considered a “refugee.” Further, UNRWA has become the only refugee agency in the world whose purpose is not to resettle refugees.

(full article online)

The Media’s Unredeemable ‘Reporting’ on UNRWA


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Jewish Errors Spread Even to Crossword Puzzle


----------



## Sixties Fan

Well, let's see. Egypt's economy was helped a great deal by peace with Israel, and Israel has helped it against ISIS in the Sinai. Jordan effectively uses Israel to defend itself. They both gained lots from their official but cold peace with Israel, including intelligence cooperation.

But Israel offers much more to the Arab world in exchange for peace. Israel wants to help the Arab world with water management, with setting up economic zones of cooperation, with direct trade (and there is already lots of trade under the table), and not least with defending against Iran.

Moreover, peace with Israel can result in the Arab nations having a means to trade goods with Europe through the Mediterranean, as Israel is proposing with a rail line. That is not a small concession!

(full article online)

Fisking a single sentence of James Zogby ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Analysis: is there a price for attacking Gaza?*
> 
> **



Oh.  Give me a break.  Your friend there starts the clock with event in early November along the fence where seven Hamas operatives were killed, what? while innocently planting pumpkins? as though THAT was the incident that broke the ceasefire.

Between June 2008 and December 2008, the time of the ceasefire, there were 329 rockets and mortars fired at Israel, Hamas held Gilad Shalit and Hamas was building tunnels into Israel in order to kidnap more soldiers or civilians.  That was the CAUSE of the November 6 confrontation which ended with seven Hamas operatives dead. 

Blaming Israel for the termination of the ceasefire -- that is disingenuous. 

So back to my question, do you think Hamas can (and is willing to) deliver true peace, as outlined in my list, for an entire year?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  My post says nothing about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate fuckers like you who are so cavalier in lying.  So your post said nothing about Jews?
> 
> This is your post...
> _"Yeah.  Your usual rant about how Arabs are pure as the virgin snow and *Jews are evil.* "_​
> So your post said nothing about Jews?
Click to expand...


I was referring to YOUR posts.  And while you do avoid the term Jews when you discuss "people coming into your home and stealing it" you mean Jews.  There is no other interpretation for it.



> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only argues that Hamas, as the governing body in Gaza, MUST TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for its own citizens.  The HORROR!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you talk about what Israel takes responsibility for?
Click to expand...

Yes.  Let's.  Israel is first and foremost responsible for keeping its citizens safe.  Secondly, Israel is responsible for ensuring humanitarian aide is delivered into Gaza.  Israel has NO responsibility for what happens to it once its there.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting with your "funny" tag to my post that if the violence and incitement from Gaza stopped that the blockade would continue?  I dare you to get Hamas to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> It did stop in 2008 and the blockade continued.
Click to expand...


You mean the six months of the "ceasefire" between June and December 2008 where there were 329 rockets and mortars fired into Israel?  The "ceasefire" where they held Gilad Shalit?  The "ceasefire" where they got caught building tunnels into Israel to capture more soldiers and kidnap civlians?  THAT "ceasefire"?  

The blockade continued in response to the violence that continued.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not alking about offers. Or deals on paper. I'm talking about Hamas actually stopping all of those things. For a year. They have never done that. Do you think they can manage it or not?
> 
> If you want to discuss a one year plan and you think Israel should also have conditions put those conditions of the table -- specific conditions like I have provided-- and we will discuss them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's Israel going to stop?
Click to expand...


I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.  

I'll tell you what Israel will NOT stop -- and that is responding to attacks and violence against Israel's citizens.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I was referring to YOUR posts.  And while you do avoid the term Jews when you discuss "people coming into your home and stealing it" you mean Jews.  There is no other interpretation for it.


Yeah there is.  There's Zionists and Israelis.  This is a political issue, not a religious one.  But you drag Jews in to every conversation in an effort to shut people up from being critical of Israel.[/QUOTE]



Shusha said:


> Yes.  Let's.  Israel is first and foremost responsible for keeping its citizens safe.  Secondly, Israel is responsible for ensuring humanitarian aide is delivered into Gaza.  Israel has NO responsibility for what happens to it once its there.


Don't give me this shit about humanitarian aid!  You're such a fuckin' liar!  Just how many humanitarian aid vessels have you attacked?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> You mean the six months of the "ceasefire" between June and December 2008 where there were 329 rockets and mortars fired into Israel?  The "ceasefire" where they held Gilad Shalit?  The "ceasefire" where they got caught building tunnels into Israel to capture more soldiers and kidnap civlians?  THAT "ceasefire"?
> 
> The blockade continued in response to the violence that continued.


Again, you gotta fuckin' lie.

From January 1, 2008 to June 18, 2008, there was an average of 413 rockets and mortars a month fired into Israel.  Once the ceasefire went into effect, 

_"The number fired declined to 8 for the rest of June and 12 for almost all of July."_
_
"The rocket and mortar fire from...dissident groups in the Gaza strip declined further over the next few months–down to only 1 rocket and 3 mortars in September and 1 rocket and 1 mortar in October..."
_​That's a far cry from 329.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.
> 
> I'll tell you what Israel will NOT stop -- and that is responding to attacks and violence against Israel's citizens.


You're not responding, you're initiating.  Your the aggressor.  Your the occupier.  They are the ones defending themselves, you are not.

BTW, Israeli nationals living in occupied areas of the West Bank are fair game.  It is illegal for them to even be there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to YOUR posts.  And while you do avoid the term Jews when you discuss "people coming into your home and stealing it" you mean Jews.  There is no other interpretation for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is.  There's Zionists and Israelis.  This is a political issue, not a religious one.  But you drag Jews in to every conversation in an effort to shut people up from being critical of Israel.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Yes.  Let's.  Israel is first and foremost responsible for keeping its citizens safe.  Secondly, Israel is responsible for ensuring humanitarian aide is delivered into Gaza.  Israel has NO responsibility for what happens to it once its there.


Don't give me this shit about humanitarian aid!  You're such a fuckin' liar!  Just how many humanitarian aid vessels have you attacked?[/QUOTE]
As ALWAYS, you confuse REAL humanitarian aid with the aid from the flotillas.

The only ship which had problems was the sixth ship from the first flotilla which carried zero humanitarian aid in it, and only people who wanted to attack the Israeli soldiers.

Here is REAL humanitarian aid being delivered on a DAILY BASIS to the population of Gaza:

http://www.cogat.mod.gov.il/en/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> There's Zionists and Israelis.  This is a political issue, not a religious one.  But you drag Jews in to every conversation in an effort to shut people up from being critical of Israel.


"Zionists" is just a substitute word for Jews -- as in those who belong to the Jewish people.  You use the term Zionist in order to avoid using the term Jew or Jewish people.  I would LOVE to discuss criticisms of Israel and her government's policies.  But your constant ranting doesn't fall into that category. 



> Don't give me this shit about humanitarian aid!  You're such a fuckin' liar!  Just how many humanitarian aid vessels have you attacked?


  See point #1.  Israel's first and foremost responsibility is to keep her citizens safe.  That safety comes before all other considerations.  That means nothing gets into Gaza without being examined by Israel.  This is a direct consequence of Hamas belligerence towards Israel's citizens.  It will not change until Hamas ends the violence and the attacks against Israel.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the six months of the "ceasefire" between June and December 2008 where there were 329 rockets and mortars fired into Israel?  The "ceasefire" where they held Gilad Shalit?  The "ceasefire" where they got caught building tunnels into Israel to capture more soldiers and kidnap civlians?  THAT "ceasefire"?
> 
> The blockade continued in response to the violence that continued.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you gotta fuckin' lie.
> 
> From January 1, 2008 to June 18, 2008, there was an average of 413 rockets and mortars a month fired into Israel.  Once the ceasefire went into effect,
> 
> _"The number fired declined to 8 for the rest of June and 12 for almost all of July."
> 
> "The rocket and mortar fire from...dissident groups in the Gaza strip declined further over the next few months–down to only 1 rocket and 3 mortars in September and 1 rocket and 1 mortar in October..."
> _​That's a far cry from 329.
Click to expand...



Not arguing that the rockets and mortar attacks didn't decrease during those few months.  They did not STOP though.  There was no "cease" in the ceasefire.  There was a reduction.  While they built tunnels to kidnap more Israelis.  

Again, do you think it is possible for Hamas to completely stop all attacks for an entire year?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> As ALWAYS, you confuse REAL humanitarian aid with the aid from the flotillas.
> 
> The only ship which had problems was the sixth ship from the first flotilla which carried zero humanitarian aid in it, and only people who wanted to attack the Israeli soldiers.
> 
> Here is REAL humanitarian aid being delivered on a DAILY BASIS to the population of Gaza:
> 
> http://www.cogat.mod.gov.il/en/Pages/default.aspx


You committed an act of piracy, you should be attacked.  The solution is not sending more aid vessels, the solution is sending a vessel Israel can't board.  This is what they should send into Gaza...


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> "Zionists" is just a substitute word for Jews -- as in those who belong to the Jewish people.  You use the term Zionist in order to avoid using the term Jew or Jewish people.  I would LOVE to discuss criticisms of Israel and her government's policies.  But your constant ranting doesn't fall into that category.


Zionism is not Judaism.  They are two completely different things.  Zionism is a political movement; Judaism is a religion.  A Jew, is someone who practices the religion of Judaism; a Zionist, is a person who believes in creating the state of Israel.

You use Jews like a cheap whore uses a tampon.  To be used as long as its useful, then discarded when no longer needed.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.
> 
> I'll tell you what Israel will NOT stop -- and that is responding to attacks and violence against Israel's citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not responding, you're initiating.  Your the aggressor.  Your the occupier.  They are the ones defending themselves, you are not.
> 
> BTW, Israeli nationals living in occupied areas of the West Bank are fair game.  It is illegal for them to even be there.
Click to expand...


I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.  Go ahead. Be specific.  I gave a comprehensive list of what should be imposed on Hamas.  Your turn.  

And it is absolutely vile and despicable for you to suggest that murdering Israeli civilians is in any way either legally or morally correct.  It is disgusting to suggest that people of a certain ethnic, religious, racial or national group should be systematically murdered due to their ethnicity, religion, race or nationality.  There is even a word for that.  

People like you disgust me.  You pretend to uphold human rights and especially the right to human life with your outrage at Arab Palestinian deaths while those Arabs are violently attacking Israel and yet you deny that same right to life for an entire people based solely on their Jewishness (however you want to disguise that and hide behind it).  It is the most vile and abhorrent belief which can be held by a human being. And you glory in holding it.  Disgusting.

And you and people like you give absolute justification for Israel to continue to protect her people as their highest priority.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Zionism is not Judaism.  They are two completely different things.  Zionism is a political movement; Judaism is a religion.  A Jew, is someone who practices the religion of Judaism; a Zionist, is a person who believes in creating the state of Israel.



The Jewish people are the Jewish people.  The cultural values of the Jewish people include, but is not limited to, the religion of the Jewish people.  The national liberation movement of the Jewish people successfully created the State of Israel.  

You can not divide the Jewish people in order to hide your base anti-semitsm.  You are fooling no one.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Not arguing that the rockets and mortar attacks didn't decrease during those few months.  They did not STOP though.  There was no "cease" in the ceasefire.  There was a reduction.  While they built tunnels to kidnap more Israelis.
> 
> Again, do you think it is possible for Hamas to completely stop all attacks for an entire year?


Hamas wasn't firing those rockets, it was Fatah.  Israel probably funded the attacks.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing that the rockets and mortar attacks didn't decrease during those few months.  They did not STOP though.  There was no "cease" in the ceasefire.  There was a reduction.  While they built tunnels to kidnap more Israelis.
> 
> Again, do you think it is possible for Hamas to completely stop all attacks for an entire year?
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas wasn't firing those rockets, it was Fatah.  Israel probably funded the attacks.
Click to expand...


Hamas is the government in Gaza.  Its their responsibility to ensure all attacks end for an entire year.  Do you think they can do it or not?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.  Go ahead. Be specific.  I gave a comprehensive list of what should be imposed on Hamas.  Your turn.
> 
> And it is absolutely vile and despicable for you to suggest that murdering Israeli civilians is in any way either legally or morally correct.  It is disgusting to suggest that people of a certain ethnic, religious, racial or national group should be systematically murdered due to their ethnicity, religion, race or nationality.  There is even a word for that.
> 
> People like you disgust me.  You pretend to uphold human rights and especially the right to human life with your outrage at Arab Palestinian deaths while those Arabs are violently attacking Israel and yet you deny that same right to life for an entire people based solely on their Jewishness (however you want to disguise that and hide behind it).  It is the most vile and abhorrent belief which can be held by a human being. And you glory in holding it.  Disgusting.
> 
> And you and people like you give absolute justification for Israel to continue to protect her people as their highest priority.


It is illegal to change the demographics of an area under occupation.  And we're not talking about innocent Israelis, we're talking about Israeli settlers.  Like the ones who killed your own Prime Minister.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.  Go ahead. Be specific.  I gave a comprehensive list of what should be imposed on Hamas.  Your turn.
> 
> And it is absolutely vile and despicable for you to suggest that murdering Israeli civilians is in any way either legally or morally correct.  It is disgusting to suggest that people of a certain ethnic, religious, racial or national group should be systematically murdered due to their ethnicity, religion, race or nationality.  There is even a word for that.
> 
> People like you disgust me.  You pretend to uphold human rights and especially the right to human life with your outrage at Arab Palestinian deaths while those Arabs are violently attacking Israel and yet you deny that same right to life for an entire people based solely on their Jewishness (however you want to disguise that and hide behind it).  It is the most vile and abhorrent belief which can be held by a human being. And you glory in holding it.  Disgusting.
> 
> And you and people like you give absolute justification for Israel to continue to protect her people as their highest priority.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to change the demographics of an area under occupation.  And we're not talking about innocent Israelis, we're talking about Israeli settlers.  Like the ones who killed your own Prime Minister.
Click to expand...


What?!  Justin Trudeau is dead?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people are the Jewish people.  The cultural values of the Jewish people include, but is not limited to, the religion of the Jewish people.  The national liberation movement of the Jewish people successfully created the State of Israel.
> 
> You can not divide the Jewish people in order to hide your base anti-semitsm.  You are fooling no one.


I haven't said anything about Jews.  My issues are with Israelis and Zionists.  So fuck your bullshit Jew talk, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Hamas is the government in Gaza.  Its their responsibility to ensure all attacks end for an entire year.  Do you think they can do it or not?


How can they?  Every time they show their face in public, you launch a drone strike.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> I haven't said anything about Jews.  My issues are with Israelis and Zionists.  So fuck your bullshit Jew talk, I'm not buying it.



Yep.  I get it.  Your issue is with the Jewish people who formed a liberation movement and successfully reconstituted their sovereignty in their own homeland.  You can't pretend that they are not Jews, try as you might.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> It is illegal to change the demographics of an area under occupation.


That is actually a huge shift in the actual law as it was written.  And there are at least nine other places in the world which are actually under occupation (the West Bank and Gaza are not) where the demographics have been drastically changed. This law is only applied to Israel.  Double standards.  



> And we're not talking about innocent Israelis, we're talking about Israeli settlers.


Called out on your disgusting denial of the universal human right to life, and you double down on it.  Disgusting.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,

Yes,   Anytime you buy into something, there is a price...  And that price (Cost) is the summation ( ∑ ) of the total effort and the expenditure of resources and services.  BUT, that only addresses the monetary value of the tangible.  

I think that it is better to ask:

What is the recurring expense, as a comparative function ∑=C in as the Jewish National Home, the security of the general population, and national sovereignty at the → current rate of expenditure → in comparison to the liquidation of these expenditures of resources and services --- and outcome to the territorial integrity as the Jewish National Home, the security of the general population, and national sovereignty_?_ _(Both in the short term and the long term.)_



P FTinmore said:


> *Analysis: is there a price for attacking Gaza?*


*(COMMENT)*

This is a complex question.  And it is a multidimensional interrogative that needs to be broken down.   The question involved is:

•  How much is maintaining the territorial integrity worth to the Israelis?
•  How much is maintaining the Jewish National Home worth to the Israelis? 
•  How much is maintaining the national sovereignty _(independence → self-determination → autonomy)_ worth to the Israelis?​
The facet to these questions is:  What effect would the reversal of policy be and the acceptance of Arab Palestinian demands have on the life of the Israelis.

*(FLAW)*

Israel has never attacked Gaza that I am aware...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the six months of the "ceasefire" between June and December 2008 where there were 329 rockets and mortars fired into Israel?  The "ceasefire" where they held Gilad Shalit?  The "ceasefire" where they got caught building tunnels into Israel to capture more soldiers and kidnap civlians?  THAT "ceasefire"?
> 
> The blockade continued in response to the violence that continued.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you gotta fuckin' lie.
> 
> From January 1, 2008 to June 18, 2008, there was an average of 413 rockets and mortars a month fired into Israel.  Once the ceasefire went into effect,
> 
> _"The number fired declined to 8 for the rest of June and 12 for almost all of July."
> 
> "The rocket and mortar fire from...dissident groups in the Gaza strip declined further over the next few months–down to only 1 rocket and 3 mortars in September and 1 rocket and 1 mortar in October..."
> _​That's a far cry from 329.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing that the rockets and mortar attacks didn't decrease during those few months.  They did not STOP though.  There was no "cease" in the ceasefire.  There was a reduction.  While they built tunnels to kidnap more Israelis.
> 
> Again, do you think it is possible for Hamas to completely stop all attacks for an entire year?
Click to expand...

Can Israel stop its violence for a year, or even a week?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Yes,   Anytime you buy into something, there is a price...  And that price (Cost) is the summation ( ∑ ) of the total effort and the expenditure of resources and services.  BUT, that only addresses the monetary value of the tangible.
> 
> I think that it is better to ask:
> 
> What is the recurring expense, as a comparative function ∑=C in as the Jewish National Home, the security of the general population, and national sovereignty at the → current rate of expenditure → in comparison to the liquidation of these expenditures of resources and services --- and outcome to the territorial integrity as the Jewish National Home, the security of the general population, and national sovereignty_?_ _(Both in the short term and the long term.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P FTinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Analysis: is there a price for attacking Gaza?*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a complex question.  And it is a multidimensional interrogative that needs to be broken down.   The question involved is:
> 
> •  How much is maintaining the territorial integrity worth to the Israelis?
> •  How much is maintaining the Jewish National Home worth to the Israelis?
> •  How much is maintaining the national sovereignty _(independence → self-determination → autonomy)_ worth to the Israelis?​
> The facet to these questions is:  What effect would the reversal of policy be and the acceptance of Arab Palestinian demands have on the life of the Israelis.
> 
> *(FLAW)*
> 
> Israel has never attacked Gaza that I am aware...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Israel has never attacked Gaza that I am aware...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.
> 
> I'll tell you what Israel will NOT stop -- and that is responding to attacks and violence against Israel's citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not responding, you're initiating.  Your the aggressor.  Your the occupier.  They are the ones defending themselves, you are not.
> 
> BTW, Israeli nationals living in occupied areas of the West Bank are fair game.  It is illegal for them to even be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I invite you to tell me what conditions you think should be placed on Israel.  Go ahead. Be specific.  I gave a comprehensive list of what should be imposed on Hamas.  Your turn.
> 
> And it is absolutely vile and despicable for you to suggest that murdering Israeli civilians is in any way either legally or morally correct.  It is disgusting to suggest that people of a certain ethnic, religious, racial or national group should be systematically murdered due to their ethnicity, religion, race or nationality.  There is even a word for that.
> 
> People like you disgust me.  You pretend to uphold human rights and especially the right to human life with your outrage at Arab Palestinian deaths while those Arabs are violently attacking Israel and yet you deny that same right to life for an entire people based solely on their Jewishness (however you want to disguise that and hide behind it).  It is the most vile and abhorrent belief which can be held by a human being. And you glory in holding it.  Disgusting.
> 
> And you and people like you give absolute justification for Israel to continue to protect her people as their highest priority.
Click to expand...

Ignorant rant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything about Jews.  My issues are with Israelis and Zionists.  So fuck your bullshit Jew talk, I'm not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I get it.  Your issue is with the Jewish people who formed a liberation movement and successfully reconstituted their sovereignty in their own homeland.  You can't pretend that they are not Jews, try as you might.
Click to expand...

And plopped their so called "liberation movement" on top of another country at the point of a gun.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything about Jews.  My issues are with Israelis and Zionists.  So fuck your bullshit Jew talk, I'm not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I get it.  Your issue is with the Jewish people who formed a liberation movement and successfully reconstituted their sovereignty in their own homeland.  You can't pretend that they are not Jews, try as you might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And plopped their so called "liberation movement" on top of another country at the point of a gun.
Click to expand...

Ironically this is exactly what You prescribe for Arabs but condemn for Jews, the only difference is unlike then there really exists an independent country now.

The  Jewish liberation movement was a natural response to Arab pogroms across the Ottoman empire against the native Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Palestinian terror groups in Gaza launched hundreds of rockets at Israeli civilians, killing one bystander, injuring scores, and traumatizing hundreds of thousands of other, CBS News broadcast that attacks were launched at the Israeli military.

Luckily, a watchdog group called the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America(CAMERA) caught it and forced CBS to make a correction.

One can’t help wonder why CBS News chose to air report on the attacks in this manner, when the facts were sitting right in front of them.

(full article and video online)

WATCH: CBS News Forced to Admit Truth About Gaza Rocket Attacks


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a farce of an argument.  You know very well that Israeli ROE is based on the need to retaliate and not just to be aggressive.



P F Tinmore said:


> You mean the six months of the "ceasefire" between June and December 2008 where there were 329 rockets and mortars fired into Israel?  The "ceasefire" where they held Gilad Shalit?  The "ceasefire" where they got
> Can Israel stop its violence for a year or even a week?


*(COMMENT)*

I'm fairly sure that in the last 50 years _(half-century)_, Israel has not been involved in an engagement:

•  Except for incidents involving the use of eminent threats or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel.  _Art 2(4) UNCh_

•  Except in cases of self-defence if an armed attack occurs against State of Israel by the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP). _Art 51 UNCh_​
The entire idea of "Israeli Violence against the Arab Palestinian" is merely part of a propaganda effort to give a false just cause for the Arab Palestinian:

•  To incite conduct originally forbidden in the Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (1938), and the19 international conventions since 1963, now in force to prevent terrorist acts.

•  To knowingly finance, plan and incite terrorist acts are also contrary to the purposes and principles
of the United Nations. _S/RES/1624 (2005)_​
Whether it be the hundreds of rockets launched against Isreal in just the last 11 months (2018) --- or the --- Incendiary kites launched from the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip that set more than a thousand fires - which destroyed about 3,000 acres of forest in the Western-Negev → these are attacks by the HoAP.  These are attacks that no nation on the Earth would leave unchallenged.  Whether it be the infiltration, kidnapping, and murder of people from sovereign Israeli territory, → or the → use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place → these are attacks by the HoAP.

Don't think for one moment that this phony argument flies.  The HoAP have a very extensive history of past criminal activity that involved all manner of attacks that ignore the principle that acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.  _Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL); and Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Yep.  I get it.  Your issue is with the Jewish people who formed a liberation movement and successfully reconstituted their sovereignty in their own homeland.  You can't pretend that they are not Jews, try as you might.


Listen bitch, you don't tell me what my issue is, I tell you.  And right now, that issue is the Israelis holding on to land they have no sovereign title to.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> That is actually a huge shift in the actual law as it was written.  And there are at least nine other places in the world which are actually under occupation (the West Bank and Gaza are not) where the demographics have been drastically changed. This law is only applied to Israel.  Double standards.


Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.  The West Bank and Gaza have been under occupation for the last 50 years.



Shusha said:


> Called out on your disgusting denial of the universal human right to life, and you double down on it.  Disgusting.


You're no one to be lecturing anyone on the right to life.  What did you say about the medic who was murdered by an Israeli sniper?  What were your comments about the IDF shooting at Palestinian fishermen?  

As far as Israeli insurgents, I'm just quoting the law.  If you don't like that law, I don't give a fuck!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I get it.  Your issue is with the Jewish people who formed a liberation movement and successfully reconstituted their sovereignty in their own homeland.  You can't pretend that they are not Jews, try as you might.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen bitch, you don't tell me what my issue is, I tell you.  And right now, that issue is the Israelis holding on to land they have no sovereign title to.
Click to expand...


Listen, Prick, she has every right to tell you what your issue is. They left Gaza and offered almost all of the WestbBank; Territories that FORMALLY belonged to Egypt and Jordan who initiated the War


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> After Palestinian terror groups in Gaza launched hundreds of rockets at Israeli civilians, killing one bystander, injuring scores, and traumatizing hundreds of thousands of other, CBS News broadcast that attacks were launched at the Israeli military.
> 
> Luckily, a watchdog group called the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America(CAMERA) caught it and forced CBS to make a correction.
> 
> One can’t help wonder why CBS News chose to air report on the attacks in this manner, when the facts were sitting right in front of them.
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> WATCH: CBS News Forced to Admit Truth About Gaza Rocket Attacks


What a bullshit story.  If you don't want rockets, end the occupation.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Listen, Prick, she has every right to tell you what your issue is.


No she doesn't.  It's my issue, not hers. So I tell her.  I also tell you.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They left Gaza and offered almost all of the WestbBank;


You can't offer what you don't have.  And the West Bank is not Israeli land.  Nor will it ever be Israeli land.  For the world to allow Israel to keep the West Bank, that would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  And that ain't gonna happen.  It's been 50 years and still, there isn't a single country on the planet that recognizes Israels right to that land.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Territories that FORMALLY belonged to Egypt and Jordan who initiated the War


That war started when Israel rolled tanks into Egypt.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Palestinian terror groups in Gaza launched hundreds of rockets at Israeli civilians, killing one bystander, injuring scores, and traumatizing hundreds of thousands of other, CBS News broadcast that attacks were launched at the Israeli military.
> 
> Luckily, a watchdog group called the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America(CAMERA) caught it and forced CBS to make a correction.
> 
> One can’t help wonder why CBS News chose to air report on the attacks in this manner, when the facts were sitting right in front of them.
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> WATCH: CBS News Forced to Admit Truth About Gaza Rocket Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> What a bullshit story.  If you don't want rockets, end the occupation.
Click to expand...


It won’t change a thing. 

Historically, there was (is) a religious-based class system with Moslems at the apex, dhimmis (Jews and Christians) below, and the rest of humanity the least. It's really no different than the methodology used by Hitlerian Germany and fascist Italy in the 1930's. 

I’ll take it that you never understood why the Hamas Charter makes references to the entirety of the geographic area of “Palestine” as an Islamist waqf. You should familiarize yourself with some facts. 

I'll suggest a good book by A.S. Tritton entitled "The Caliphs and their Non-Muslim Subjects" This book discusses many of the consequences of such a discriminatory system of religious and social apartheid. 

http://www.archive.org/stream/caliph...90mbp_djvu.txt


"...[C]aliphs destroyed churches to obtain materials for their buildings, and the mob was always ready to pillage churches and monasteries...dhimmis...always lived on sufferance, exposed to the caprices of the ruler and the passions of the mob...in later times..[t]hey were much more liable to suffer from the violence of the crowd, and the popular fanaticism was accompanied by an increasing strictness among the educated. The spiritual isolation of Islam was accomplished. The world was divided into two classes, Muslims and others, and only Islam counted...Indeed the general feeling was that the leavings of the Muslims were good enough for the dhimmis.}"


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Listen bitch, you don't tell me what my issue is, I tell you.  And right now, that issue is the Israelis holding on to land they have no sovereign title to.



You chest-heaving, internet tough guys are funny.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,  et al,

You have that exactly backward.  Or as they say, 180º out of phase.  You should have said:

*IF* _you don't want "Occupation"_ *THEN* _cease hostile action._​


Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article and video online)
> WATCH: CBS News Forced to Admit Truth About Gaza Rocket Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> What a bullshit story.  If you don't want rockets, end the occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*IF* you consider the Gaza Strip to be "Occupied" by the Israelis, *THEN* it is incumbent upon the Hostile Arab Palestinians to Cease and Desists in the Hostile activity _alla_ Posting #5919. 


			
				Article 43 • [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=4D47F92DF3966A7EC12563CD002D6788']Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
			
		

> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, *public order and safety*, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.



*IF* you consider that HAMAS accepted responsibility for the governance of the Gaza Strip in 2005 when the Israelis unilaterally withdrew, *THEN* it is the Arab Palestinians, and the government imparticular, 



			
				 Paraphrase UN Charter • Article [FONT=Book Antiqua]I[/FONT] said:
			
		

> Who, after claiming to have --- and having exhibited their Full Powers and Sovereignty, refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, including Isreal.



In the final analysis, the Hostile Arab Palestinian must be such that it no longer poses a threat to the State of Israel.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.


You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.  

No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> You can't offer what you don't have.  And the West Bank is not Israeli land.  Nor will it ever be Israeli land.  For the world to allow Israel to keep the West Bank, that would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  And that ain't gonna happen.  It's been 50 years and still, there isn't a single country on the planet that recognizes Israels right to that land.



No.  It is not like one State annexing another State's land.  It is the formation of a NEW State -- the State of Palestine from territory which can only be territory belonging to the State of Israel or be terra nullius (land belonging to no one).  That is the legal reality.  

International law is not a popularity contest and States and their borders are not created by popular UN vote.  Borders between States are created by treaty, and only by treaty, between the parties involved.  Until there is a treaty delineating borders between Israel and Palestine, there is NO border.  Therefore, you can't claim that any particular piece of land is "Arab Palestinian land".  Yet.  

Since, Israel, by treaty (!), has full control over Area C until the border dispute is settled, they are legally responsible, indeed obligated, to control that territory and ensure the safety of everyone in that territory.  That territory is not occupied.  

That said, I think Palestine should have territory and be a State.  The sooner the better.  But they can't seem to manage it.  They can't stop the hostilities against Israel.  

You keep saying that the violence will continue until the occupation ends.  You are reversing cause and effect.  The CAUSE of the occupation in Areas A and B and the blockade in Gaza is the NECESSITY of safety and security of Israeli citizens in the face of people like you who believe that its permissible to kill Israeli civilians with impunity.  Israel is not going to withdraw its safety and and security measures until Israeli citizens are safe and secure.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Prick, she has every right to tell you what your issue is.
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't.  It's my issue, not hers. So I tell her.  I also tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They left Gaza and offered almost all of the WestbBank;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't offer what you don't have.  And the West Bank is not Israeli land.  Nor will it ever be Israeli land.  For the world to allow Israel to keep the West Bank, that would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  And that ain't gonna happen.  It's been 50 years and still, there isn't a single country on the planet that recognizes Israels right to that land.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Territories that FORMALLY belonged to Egypt and Jordan who initiated the War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That war started when Israel rolled tanks into Egypt.
Click to expand...


Another Pro Pal lie. The War started when Egypt Blocked the Staits of Tiran with their Military massing at Israel’s border and the U.N PEACEKEEPERS left !!!  Please tell us why


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really, Shusha,  et al,

OH!  My friend "Billo_Really,"  our friend "Shusha" is absolutely correct...   Absolutely...



Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is absolutely no _(Customary or International Humanitarian)_ law the supports the intentional targeting of civilians.



			
				[URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=D9E6B6264D7723C3C12563CD002D6CE4']EXCERPT:  Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949 said:
			
		

> Article 51  [ Link ]  -- Protection of the civilian population •
> The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules, which are additional to other applicable rules of international law, shall be observed in all circumstances.


​I cannot hardly believe you would say such a thing.
​Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, Shusha,  et al,
> 
> OH!  My friend "Billo_Really,"  our friend "Shusha" is absolutely correct...   Absolutely...
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is absolutely no _(Customary or International Humanitarian)_ law the supports the intentional targeting of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=D9E6B6264D7723C3C12563CD002D6CE4']EXCERPT:  Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51  [ Link ]  -- Protection of the civilian population •
> The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules, which are additional to other applicable rules of international law, shall be observed in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​I cannot hardly believe you would say such a thing.
> ​Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, Shusha,  et al,
> 
> OH!  My friend "Billo_Really,"  our friend "Shusha" is absolutely correct...   Absolutely...
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is absolutely no _(Customary or International Humanitarian)_ law the supports the intentional targeting of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=D9E6B6264D7723C3C12563CD002D6CE4']EXCERPT:  Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51  [ Link ]  -- Protection of the civilian population •
> The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules, which are additional to other applicable rules of international law, shall be observed in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​I cannot hardly believe you would say such a thing.
> ​Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
Click to expand...


Israel is not an occupying power.

No matter your silly, ignorant one-liners, there is no allowance for acts of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.



Seriously?!  You are also trying to argue that it is allowable in International Humanitarian Law to kill civilians and non-combatants?! 

No. Just no.  There is absolutely no allowance in international law which permits this.  The very idea is abhorrent.  And it is especially abhorrent considering that the basis for who is "allowable to kill" is ethnicity.  You are literally creating justifications for killing Moroccans.  Disgusting.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

That is exactly correct.  Israeli Citizens are not "protected persons" because they are not under occupation.  BUT, they are still civilians and they are still covered either under criminal sanctions or humanitarian sanctions.

Remember, it is 100% wrong to target civilians that are NOT under arms at any time, except to protect others from immediate harm.




P F Tinmore said:


> The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.


*(COMMENT)*

Civilian is a broad category that includes the set of:

•  protected persons 
•  other nations 
•  nationals of the occupying power.​
In the case of the Israeli citizens, they are covered under 

*International armed conflicts*
The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, a party to Additional Protocol I.​
Article 50 [ Link ]  -- Definition of civilians and civilian population

 1. A civilian is any person who does not belong to one of the categories of persons referred to in Article 4 A (1), (2), (3) and (6) [ Link ]  of the Third Convention and in Article 43 [ Link ]  of this Protocol. In case of doubt, whether a person is a civilian, that person shall be considered to be a civilian.

 2. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.

 3. The presence within the civilian population of individuals who do not come within the definition of civilians does not deprive the population of its civilian character.​​I suppose they wrote these because some people couldn't figure out that the Occupying power does not act with ill will to its own citizens.  In the case of "Israeli occupation" it is important to remember:



			
				[URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=AE2D398352C5B028C12563CD002D6B5C']Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva said:
			
		

> •  ARTICLE 68 [* Link* ]  •
> 
> Protected persons _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_ {that would be an Israeli}_, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offenses, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66  of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power _{that would be an Israeli}_ in accordance with Articles 64  and 65  may impose the death penalty on a protected person _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> 
> The death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person unless the attention of the court has been particularly called to the fact that since the accused is not a national of the Occupying Power, he is not bound to it by any duty of allegiance.
> 
> In any case, the death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person who was under eighteen years of age at the time of the offense.



The first paragraph generally covers non-capital offenses.  The second paragraph covers capital offenses.  

Your implication that the nature of the status of the Israeli civilian does not afford them legal protection is simply wrong.  While they _{that would be an Israeli}_ are not "protected persons," they are given protections against misdemeanors and felonies that the protected person _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ that may be perpetrated against them.
*
(POINT OF ORDER)*

_Recalling that all States must cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with their obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or commission of terrorist acts or provides safe havens,_



			
				Security Council Resolution 1624 • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
			
		

> 1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> *(a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​



I am of the opinion that anyone that supports the promotion of the idea that is lawful to kill Israeli Civilians is, in fact, guilty of "inciting violence."  Further, I am of the opinion that anyone that contributes to or receives a pay-out/stipend from the ≈ $350M Martyr Fund is guilt of "criminal financing of terrorism" after the fact.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> I am of the opinion that anyone that supports the promotion of the idea that is lawful to kill Israeli Civilians is, in fact, guilty of "inciting violence."



I agree.  Its unconscionable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is exactly correct.  Israeli Citizens are not "protected persons" because they are not under occupation.  BUT, they are still civilians and they are still covered either under criminal sanctions or humanitarian sanctions.
> 
> Remember, it is 100% wrong to target civilians that are NOT under arms at any time, except to protect others from immediate harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Civilian is a broad category that includes the set of:
> 
> •  protected persons
> •  other nations
> •  nationals of the occupying power.​
> In the case of the Israeli citizens, they are covered under
> *International armed conflicts*
> The definition of civilians as persons who are not members of the armed forces is set forth in Article 50 of Additional Protocol I, to which no reservations have been made. It is also contained in numerous military manuals. It is reflected in reported practice. This practice includes that of States not, or not at the time, a party to Additional Protocol I.​Article 50 [ Link ]  -- Definition of civilians and civilian population
> 
> 1. A civilian is any person who does not belong to one of the categories of persons referred to in Article 4 A (1), (2), (3) and (6) [ Link ]  of the Third Convention and in Article 43 [ Link ]  of this Protocol. In case of doubt, whether a person is a civilian, that person shall be considered to be a civilian.
> 
> 2. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.
> 
> 3. The presence within the civilian population of individuals who do not come within the definition of civilians does not deprive the population of its civilian character.​I suppose they wrote these because some people couldn't figure out that the Occupying power does not act with ill will to its own citizens.  In the case of "Israeli occupation" it is important to remember:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=AE2D398352C5B028C12563CD002D6B5C']Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  ARTICLE 68 [* Link* ]  •
> 
> Protected persons _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_ {that would be an Israeli}_, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offenses, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66  of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power _{that would be an Israeli}_ in accordance with Articles 64  and 65  may impose the death penalty on a protected person _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> 
> The death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person unless the attention of the court has been particularly called to the fact that since the accused is not a national of the Occupying Power, he is not bound to it by any duty of allegiance.
> 
> In any case, the death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person who was under eighteen years of age at the time of the offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first paragraph generally covers non-capital offenses.  The second paragraph covers capital offenses.
> 
> Your implication that the nature of the status of the Israeli civilian does not afford them legal protection is simply wrong.  While they _{that would be an Israeli}_ are not "protected persons," they are given protections against misdemeanors and felonies that the protected person _{generally the Arab Palestinians}_ that may be perpetrated against them.
> *
> (POINT OF ORDER)*
> 
> _Recalling that all States must cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with their obligations under international law, in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or commission of terrorist acts or provides safe havens,_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Council Resolution 1624 • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> *(a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct;​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am of the opinion that anyone that supports the promotion of the idea that is lawful to kill Israeli Civilians is, in fact, guilty of "inciting violence."  Further, I am of the opinion that anyone that contributes to or receives a pay-out/stipend from the ≈ $350M Martyr Fund is guilt of "criminal financing of terrorism" after the fact.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler colonial project.

Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, per se, is illegal. However virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.

Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?

I await your response.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?



Ooooooh.  Tough one.  /sarcasm.

Self-determination.  Legal.
Development of self-governing systems.  Legal.
Declaration of Independence.  Legal.
International recognition.  Legal.
Return.  Legal.
Treaties with other States.  Legal.
Self-defense.  Legal.  


Did you want to argue that any of these objective concepts are not legal?  Go for it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Further, I am of the opinion that anyone that contributes to or receives a pay-out/stipend from the ≈ $350M Martyr Fund is guilt of "criminal financing of terrorism" after the fact.


Are you still pimping Israel's terrorism shit?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> It won’t change a thing.
> 
> Historically, there was (is) a religious-based class system with Moslems at the apex, dhimmis (Jews and Christians) below, and the rest of humanity the least. It's really no different than the methodology used by Hitlerian Germany and fascist Italy in the 1930's.
> 
> I’ll take it that you never understood why the Hamas Charter makes references to the entirety of the geographic area of “Palestine” as an Islamist waqf. You should familiarize yourself with some facts.
> 
> I'll suggest a good book by A.S. Tritton entitled "The Caliphs and their Non-Muslim Subjects" This book discusses many of the consequences of such a discriminatory system of religious and social apartheid.
> 
> http://www.archive.org/stream/caliph...90mbp_djvu.txt
> 
> 
> "...[C]aliphs destroyed churches to obtain materials for their buildings, and the mob was always ready to pillage churches and monasteries...dhimmis...always lived on sufferance, exposed to the caprices of the ruler and the passions of the mob...in later times..[t]hey were much more liable to suffer from the violence of the crowd, and the popular fanaticism was accompanied by an increasing strictness among the educated. The spiritual isolation of Islam was accomplished. The world was divided into two classes, Muslims and others, and only Islam counted...Indeed the general feeling was that the leavings of the Muslims were good enough for the dhimmis.}"


And you keep pointing to a 40 year old document that is no longer relevant.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> You have that exactly backward.  Or as they say, 180º out of phase.  You should have said:
> 
> *IF* _you don't want "Occupation"_ *THEN* _cease hostile action._​
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article and video online)
> WATCH: CBS News Forced to Admit Truth About Gaza Rocket Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> What a bullshit story.  If you don't want rockets, end the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* you consider the Gaza Strip to be "Occupied" by the Israelis, *THEN* it is incumbent upon the Hostile Arab Palestinians to Cease and Desists in the Hostile activity _alla_ Posting #5919.
> 
> 
> 
> Article 43 • [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=4D47F92DF3966A7EC12563CD002D6788']Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, *public order and safety*, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IF* you consider that HAMAS accepted responsibility for the governance of the Gaza Strip in 2005 when the Israelis unilaterally withdrew, *THEN* it is the Arab Palestinians, and the government imparticular,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paraphrase UN Charter • Article [FONT=Book Antiqua]I[/FONT] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, after claiming to have --- and having exhibited their Full Powers and Sovereignty, refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, including Isreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the final analysis, the Hostile Arab Palestinian must be such that it no longer poses a threat to the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Wrong.  The occupation started a full 34 years before the rockets came.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.


Let me put it this way, nationals of an occupying power living in the occupied territory, are not protected persons.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't offer what you don't have.  And the West Bank is not Israeli land.  Nor will it ever be Israeli land.  For the world to allow Israel to keep the West Bank, that would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  And that ain't gonna happen.  It's been 50 years and still, there isn't a single country on the planet that recognizes Israels right to that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is not like one State annexing another State's land.  It is the formation of a NEW State -- the State of Palestine from territory which can only be territory belonging to the State of Israel or be terra nullius (land belonging to no one).  That is the legal reality.
> 
> International law is not a popularity contest and States and their borders are not created by popular UN vote.  Borders between States are created by treaty, and only by treaty, between the parties involved.  Until there is a treaty delineating borders between Israel and Palestine, there is NO border.  Therefore, you can't claim that any particular piece of land is "Arab Palestinian land".  Yet.
> 
> Since, Israel, by treaty (!), has full control over Area C until the border dispute is settled, they are legally responsible, indeed obligated, to control that territory and ensure the safety of everyone in that territory.  That territory is not occupied.
> 
> That said, I think Palestine should have territory and be a State.  The sooner the better.  But they can't seem to manage it.  They can't stop the hostilities against Israel.
> 
> You keep saying that the violence will continue until the occupation ends.  You are reversing cause and effect.  The CAUSE of the occupation in Areas A and B and the blockade in Gaza is the NECESSITY of safety and security of Israeli citizens in the face of people like you who believe that its permissible to kill Israeli civilians with impunity.  Israel is not going to withdraw its safety and and security measures until Israeli citizens are safe and secure.
Click to expand...

Israel has no sovereign title to the West Bank.  That is the position of every fucking country on the planet.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another Pro Pal lie. The War started when Egypt Blocked the Staits of Tiran with their Military massing at Israel’s border and the U.N PEACEKEEPERS left !!!  Please tell us why


Israel doesn't own the Straits and people are free to do what they want on their own property.  The war started when Israel invaded Egypt.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, Shusha,  et al,
> 
> OH!  My friend "Billo_Really,"  our friend "Shusha" is absolutely correct...   Absolutely...
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's International Humanitarian Law (IHL).  And it applies to every member state.  If Israel doesn't like IHL, tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is absolutely no _(Customary or International Humanitarian)_ law the supports the intentional targeting of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?action=openDocument&documentId=D9E6B6264D7723C3C12563CD002D6CE4']EXCERPT:  Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51  [ Link ]  -- Protection of the civilian population •
> The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules, which are additional to other applicable rules of international law, shall be observed in all circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​I cannot hardly believe you would say such a thing.
> ​Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons in the area of occupation.  BTW, I find it very hypocritical of the pro-Israeli side talking about the value of human life when they so willfully murder innocent Palestinian protesters.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Israel is not an occupying power.
> 
> No matter your silly, ignorant one-liners, there is no allowance for acts of Islamic terrorism.


Of coarse Israel is.  Ever since 1967.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh.  Tough one.  /sarcasm.
> 
> Self-determination.  Legal.
Click to expand...

Self determination is reserved for Palestinian citizens.


> Development of self-governing systems.  Legal.


Israel's government was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and with the opposition of the vast majority of the people.


> Declaration of Independence.  Legal.


Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It is a foreign created "state" inside Palestine.
*Requirements for a state:*

A permanent population. Israel's permanent population consisted of recent foreign colonial settlers.
Government. See above.
Defined territory. Israel did not have a defined territory and still has no defined territory.
Ability to interact with other countries. 



> International recognition.  Legal.


The vast majority of UN member states recognize Palestine. What does that mean?


> Return.  Legal.
> Treaties with other States.  Legal.
> Self-defense.  Legal.


Yeah, maybe.


> Did you want to argue that any of these objective concepts are not legal?  Go for it.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh.  Tough one.  /sarcasm.
> 
> Self-determination.  Legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self determination is reserved for Palestinian citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Development of self-governing systems.  Legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's government was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and with the opposition of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Independence.  Legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It is a foreign created "state" inside Palestine.
> *Requirements for a state:*
> 
> A permanent population. Israel's permanent population consisted of recent foreign colonial settlers.
> Government. See above.
> Defined territory. Israel did not have a defined territory and still has no defined territory.
> Ability to interact with other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International recognition.  Legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of UN member states recognize Palestine. What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Return.  Legal.
> Treaties with other States.  Legal.
> Self-defense.  Legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want to argue that any of these objective concepts are not legal?  Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And just look who is in the member states.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pro Pal lie. The War started when Egypt Blocked the Staits of Tiran with their Military massing at Israel’s border and the U.N PEACEKEEPERS left !!!  Please tell us why
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't own the Straits and people are free to do what they want on their own property.  The war started when Israel invaded Egypt.
Click to expand...


The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.  In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way, nationals of an occupying power living in the occupied territory, are not protected persons.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you and Tinmore trade slogans.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not an occupying power.
> 
> No matter your silly, ignorant one-liners, there is no allowance for acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Of coarse Israel is.  Ever since 1967.
Click to expand...


Nothing more than your uninformed opinion.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to sell me on the idea that international humanitarian law allows the widespread killing of civilians if they are of the wrong ethnicity living in the wrong place, such as people of Moroccan ethnicity living in Western Sahara.   Again you double down.  Its not only disgusting, its the worst kind of willful ignorance imaginable.
> 
> No.  International Humanitarian Law does not allow the killing of civilians.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way, nationals of an occupying power living in the occupied territory, are not protected persons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you and Tinmore trade slogans.
Click to expand...


They both can’t stand the fact that Israel exists.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"

*(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.   



			
				Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
			
		

> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!



And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.



P F Tinmore said:


> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.


*(COMMENT)*

Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.

As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:

•  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
•  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
•  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."

IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a: 

•  The political problem with the settlements, 
•  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements, 
•  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,

THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.

•  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)

※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)* 

It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.

※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)

Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
•  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice: 

※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.

※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.


			
				Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
			
		

> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.



*(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)* 

The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.


I agree.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred


Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.

_"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Nothing more than your uninformed opinion.


That is the position of every country on the planet.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They both can’t stand the fact that Israel exists.


No, its what Israel is doing with that existence that is so disgusting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
Click to expand...



Try to read SLOWLY! It was a 1) Egypt closing INTERNATIONAL WATERS that Israel has rights to, 
2)Egyptian Troops on Israel’s border with Nasser bragging to the International Community Israel will be destroyed and the U.N. PEACEKEEPERS leaving. Tell us why. No answer?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both can’t stand the fact that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> No, its what Israel is doing with that existence that is so disgusting.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians could have had their “ state” a long time ago


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> [ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]



Syria and Jordan were also involved


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both can’t stand the fact that Israel exists.
> 
> 
> 
> No, its what Israel is doing with that existence that is so disgusting.
Click to expand...


Nice try. If this were before 67 the Pro Pal objections wouldn’t be any different.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
Click to expand...




ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria and Jordan were also involved
Click to expand...

Which is what the videos I posted tell.  

Do not worry, Billo only takes allegations from conspiracy theory sites where they allege that some in the Israeli Military told "the truth" about wanting to attack Egypt and all other Arab countries and "extend its territory".

Which is the case with Orient XXI, where the General Peled "quote" comes from.  Click on it and see for yourself. Do the research about it.

Now, did any Israeli military member actually say that?
Was an actual saying by any Israeli taken out of context and printed on the site?

Always click on their reference and try to find out what the site is all about.  From what I saw, it is very pro those who are anti Israel.
The anti Israel people are always the victims of Israel.

That is the company Billo likes to keep.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really, et al,

We all seem to agree on the first part.  But the second part is tricky.



Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You do not have to wait for the Enemy to hit you.  You are allowed to block the punch.

The wording of Article 2(4) is clear on that point.  It says:  

*Article 2 UN CHARTER*
The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.

The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
All Members shall refrain in their international relations from* the threat* or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.
Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
If you read it, "*the threat* --- of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.

The credible threat is that they Egyptians ordered the UN PeaceKeepers out of the away and nearly a thousand tanks and a like number of artillery pieces, right up on the border.  This was no training exercise.  This was close to 100,000 men and equipment. → It was a credible THREAT. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria and Jordan were also involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is what the videos I posted tell.
> 
> Do not worry, Billo only takes allegations from conspiracy theory sites where they allege that some in the Israeli Military told "the truth" about wanting to attack Egypt and all other Arab countries and "extend its territory".
> 
> Which is the case with Orient XXI, where the General Peled "quote" comes from.  Click on it and see for yourself. Do the research about it.
> 
> Now, did any Israeli military member actually say that?
> Was an actual saying by any Israeli taken out of context and printed on the site?
> 
> Always click on their reference and try to find out what the site is all about.  From what I saw, it is very pro those who are anti Israel.
> The anti Israel people are always the victims of Israel.
> 
> That is the company Billo likes to keep.
Click to expand...


I would like to see those “ threads” except they don’t exist; only in his delusional “ mind”


----------



## Sixties Fan

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria and Jordan were also involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is what the videos I posted tell.
> 
> Do not worry, Billo only takes allegations from conspiracy theory sites where they allege that some in the Israeli Military told "the truth" about wanting to attack Egypt and all other Arab countries and "extend its territory".
> 
> Which is the case with Orient XXI, where the General Peled "quote" comes from.  Click on it and see for yourself. Do the research about it.
> 
> Now, did any Israeli military member actually say that?
> Was an actual saying by any Israeli taken out of context and printed on the site?
> 
> Always click on their reference and try to find out what the site is all about.  From what I saw, it is very pro those who are anti Israel.
> The anti Israel people are always the victims of Israel.
> 
> That is the company Billo likes to keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see those “ threads” except they don’t exist; only in his delusional “ mind”
Click to expand...

He posted a link.  It is in red.  It is for a conspiracy theory site called OrientXII


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> We all seem to agree on the first part.  But the second part is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You do not have to wait for the Enemy to hit you.  You are allowed to block the punch.
> 
> The wording of Article 2(4) is clear on that point.  It says:
> 
> *Article 2 UN CHARTER*
> The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> 
> The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
> All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
> All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from* the threat* or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
> The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> If you read it, "*the threat* --- of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> The credible threat is that they Egyptians ordered the UN PeaceKeepers out of the away and nearly a thousand tanks and a like number of artillery pieces, right up on the border.  This was no training exercise.  This was close to 100,000 men and equipment. → It was a credible THREAT.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> We all seem to agree on the first part.  But the second part is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You do not have to wait for the Enemy to hit you.  You are allowed to block the punch.
> 
> The wording of Article 2(4) is clear on that point.  It says:
> 
> *Article 2 UN CHARTER*
> The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> 
> The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
> All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
> All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from* the threat* or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
> The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> If you read it, "*the threat* --- of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> The credible threat is that they Egyptians ordered the UN PeaceKeepers out of the away and nearly a thousand tanks and a like number of artillery pieces, right up on the border.  This was no training exercise.  This was close to 100,000 men and equipment. → It was a credible THREAT.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Arab Threats Against Israel

It was more then just a threat; It was a promise. One more example of How the Arabs INITIATED the 67 War,


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The Six day war, not as simple as simply calling on Israel and Egypt as the only two involved]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria and Jordan were also involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is what the videos I posted tell.
> 
> Do not worry, Billo only takes allegations from conspiracy theory sites where they allege that some in the Israeli Military told "the truth" about wanting to attack Egypt and all other Arab countries and "extend its territory".
> 
> Which is the case with Orient XXI, where the General Peled "quote" comes from.  Click on it and see for yourself. Do the research about it.
> 
> Now, did any Israeli military member actually say that?
> Was an actual saying by any Israeli taken out of context and printed on the site?
> 
> Always click on their reference and try to find out what the site is all about.  From what I saw, it is very pro those who are anti Israel.
> The anti Israel people are always the victims of Israel.
> 
> That is the company Billo likes to keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see those “ threads” except they don’t exist; only in his delusional “ mind”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posted a link.  It is in red.  It is for a conspiracy theory site called OrientXII
Click to expand...


He posted a link?    Know what; So did I  !   See above


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.


Rights are non negotiable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.


Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.


Only if Resolution 181 was valid. It was not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?
Click to expand...


What you mean to say is “what should the Israelis do about the constant gee-had attacks by Islamic terrorists.

What did the Jordanians do after the Black September gee-had?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.


What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean to say is “what should the Israelis do about the constant gee-had attacks by Islamic terrorists.
> 
> What did the Jordanians do after the Black September gee-had?
Click to expand...

More of Israel's terrorist propaganda crap again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control). By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA: The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."


Any treaty or agreement that violates the rights of a people is invalid.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean to say is “what should the Israelis do about the constant gee-had attacks by Islamic terrorists.
> 
> What did the Jordanians do after the Black September gee-had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of Israel's terrorist propaganda crap again.
Click to expand...



More of your cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
Click to expand...


You’re retreating to your silly claims relative to the Treaty of Lausanne.

How, umm, pointless. The same cut and paste nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"
> 
> *(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.
> 
> As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:
> 
> •  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
> •  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
> •  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."
> 
> IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a:
> 
> •  The political problem with the settlements,
> •  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements,
> •  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,
> 
> THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.
> 
> •  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)
> 
> ※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)*
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> ※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)
> 
> Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
> •  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice:
> 
> ※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> ※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)*
> 
> The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, per se, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> *(COMMENT)*



*You are ducking my question.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"
> 
> *(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.
> 
> As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:
> 
> •  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
> •  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
> •  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."
> 
> IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a:
> 
> •  The political problem with the settlements,
> •  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements,
> •  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,
> 
> THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.
> 
> •  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)
> 
> ※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)*
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> ※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)
> 
> Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
> •  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice:
> 
> ※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> ※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)*
> 
> The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.


Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"
> 
> *(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.
> 
> As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:
> 
> •  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
> •  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
> •  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."
> 
> IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a:
> 
> •  The political problem with the settlements,
> •  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements,
> •  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,
> 
> THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.
> 
> •  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)
> 
> ※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)*
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> ※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)
> 
> Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
> •  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice:
> 
> ※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> ※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)*
> 
> The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
Click to expand...

You don't understand the argument.
In which document does it mention that Palestine is an Arab state?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.



Lol. Ironic coming from the guy who can't seem to read the Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if Resolution 181 was valid. It was not.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Only if the Mandate for Palestine was legal. And it was.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Try to read SLOWLY! It was a 1) Egypt closing INTERNATIONAL WATERS that Israel has rights to,


Nations don't have rights, people do.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> 2)Egyptian Troops on Israel’s border with Nasser bragging to the International Community Israel will be destroyed and the U.N. PEACEKEEPERS leaving. Tell us why. No answer?


I just posted a statement from one of the Israeli generals at that time saying they were not worried about Egyptian troops massing at their border.  

Israel doesn't give a shit about UN peacekeepers, so why do you keep bringing them up?


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Palestinians could have had their “ state” a long time ago


That's another bullshit lie.  Every time they comply with Israeli demands, you fuckers move the goal posts.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Nice try. If this were before 67 the Pro Pal objections wouldn’t be any different.


Yeah, lets waste time on things that have nothing to do with reality?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Which is what the videos I posted tell.
> 
> Do not worry, Billo only takes allegations from conspiracy theory sites where they allege that some in the Israeli Military told "the truth" about wanting to attack Egypt and all other Arab countries and "extend its territory".
> 
> Which is the case with Orient XXI, where the General Peled "quote" comes from.  Click on it and see for yourself. Do the research about it.
> 
> Now, did any Israeli military member actually say that?
> Was an actual saying by any Israeli taken out of context and printed on the site?
> 
> Always click on their reference and try to find out what the site is all about.  From what I saw, it is very pro those who are anti Israel.
> The anti Israel people are always the victims of Israel.
> 
> That is the company Billo likes to keep.


Ad hominems are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians could have had their “ state” a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> That's another bullshit lie.  Every time they comply with Israeli demands, you fuckers move the goal posts.
Click to expand...


Please tell us what “ demands” they complied with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"
> 
> *(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.
> 
> As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:
> 
> •  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
> •  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
> •  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."
> 
> IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a:
> 
> •  The political problem with the settlements,
> •  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements,
> •  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,
> 
> THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.
> 
> •  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)
> 
> ※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)*
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> ※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)
> 
> Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
> •  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice:
> 
> ※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> ※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)*
> 
> The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand the argument.
> In which document does it mention that Palestine is an Arab state?
Click to expand...

None of them."Arab" is irrelevant.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> We all seem to agree on the first part.  But the second part is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You do not have to wait for the Enemy to hit you.  You are allowed to block the punch.
> 
> The wording of Article 2(4) is clear on that point.  It says:
> 
> *Article 2 UN CHARTER*
> The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> 
> The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
> All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
> All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from* the threat* or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
> The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> If you read it, "*the threat* --- of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> The credible threat is that they Egyptians ordered the UN PeaceKeepers out of the away and nearly a thousand tanks and a like number of artillery pieces, right up on the border.  This was no training exercise.  This was close to 100,000 men and equipment. → It was a credible THREAT.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Article 51 of the UN Charter is more specific by stating there is only 2 legal ways a country can attack another country and Israel didn't satisfy either one.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. If this were before 67 the Pro Pal objections wouldn’t be any different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lets waste time on things that have nothing to do with reality?
Click to expand...


That is really quite funny! There were no Wars between 1948 and 1967?? Israel’s right to exist was accepted??     
    Notice you have NOTHING to say about Egypt blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters or the U.N.  “ peacekeepers “.   Leaving.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> We all seem to agree on the first part.  But the second part is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Straits were INTERNATIONAL Waters and Egypt had no right to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition Egypt Military started to Mass at the Israeli Border and the U.N. Peacekeepers left. That is what started the War. Please tell us why those events occurred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massing troops is not the same thing as an invasion.  Israel invaded; Egypt did not.  And besides, Egypt massing troops did not threaten Israels military.
> 
> _"To claim that the Egyptian troops massed at the border could in any way threaten the existence of Israel is not only an insult to the intelligence of any person capable of analysing this type of situation, but above all an insult to the Israeli army.”  _ _”All that talk about the huge danger we were in (. . .) was never taken into account when we were doing our calculations before the fighting began.”  -  *General Matti Peled, Chief Logistics Officer* _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You do not have to wait for the Enemy to hit you.  You are allowed to block the punch.
> 
> The wording of Article 2(4) is clear on that point.  It says:
> 
> *Article 2 UN CHARTER*
> The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.
> 
> The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
> All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
> All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from* the threat* or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
> The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> If you read it, "*the threat* --- of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> The credible threat is that they Egyptians ordered the UN PeaceKeepers out of the away and nearly a thousand tanks and a like number of artillery pieces, right up on the border.  This was no training exercise.  This was close to 100,000 men and equipment. → It was a credible THREAT.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article 51 of the UN Charter is more specific by stating there is only 2 legal ways a country can attack another country and Israel didn't satisfy either one.
Click to expand...


Egypt initiated War by deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters. Tell us please why this was done and why the U.N. peacekeepers deliberately left


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> He posted a link.  It is in red.  It is for a conspiracy theory site called OrientXII


What you feel towards a particular website doesn't mean shit!


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Arab Threats Against Israel
> 
> It was more then just a threat; It was a promise. One more example of How the Arabs INITIATED the 67 War,


Promises are not an act of war.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He posted a link?    Know what; So did I  !   See above


What grade are you in?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Threats Against Israel
> 
> It was more then just a threat; It was a promise. One more example of How the Arabs INITIATED the 67 War,
> 
> 
> 
> Promises are not an act of war.
Click to expand...


Not my fault you have a problem with Reading Comprehension.
   1) Deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters 
   2) The U.N. deliberately leaving the area
Actions speak louder then words? You have them


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Please tell us what “ demands” they complied with.


Oslo Accords; any one of a number of the ceasefires; fuck, they can't even protest peacefully without you fuckers gunning them down in the streets.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He posted a link?    Know what; So did I  !   See above
> 
> 
> 
> What grade are you in?
Click to expand...


Somebody stated you posted a link that indicated Israel wanted to take over Arab Territory . I thought that was actually hilarious


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> That is really quite funny! There were no Wars between 1948 and 1967?? Israel’s right to exist was accepted??
> Notice you have NOTHING to say about Egypt blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters or the U.N.  “ peacekeepers “.   Leaving.


Do you actually read my posts?  Because I already agreed with you on the Straits and already commented on the UN peacekeepers.  I also stated Israel doesn't have any rights.  No nations do.

But your post does prove that it doesn't matter what anyone says, you're just going to make up some bullshit and act like its true.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what “ demands” they complied with.
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo Accords; any one of a number of the ceasefires; fuck, they can't even protest peacefully without you fuckers gunning them down in the streets.
Click to expand...


Another lie


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Egypt initiated War by deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters. Tell us please why this was done and why the U.N. peacekeepers deliberately left


No.  You fucking comment on what I said!


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Not my fault you have a problem with Reading Comprehension.
> 1) Deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters
> 2) The U.N. deliberately leaving the area
> Actions speak louder then words? You have them


Israel doesn't have rights.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Somebody stated you posted a link that indicated Israel wanted to take over Arab Territory . I thought that was actually hilarious


What do you think the Mandate was all about?  Moving the Rams back to Los Angeles?


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie


I thought you were leaving?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Exactly what is:  "Israel's settler colonial project"
> 
> *(BLUF):*  There is actually no such thing.  Those are just words of description that can be generated manually or auto computer generated from any number of nerd site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptive Word List of Adjective Word Reference said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our *descriptive words* index contains a huge selection of words which you can use for your writing projects. It is also great for *students and teachers*, this resource will be beneficial to your school English studies. We have categorized *descriptive words* by category. We also have a search function which you can use to finds the right *descriptive words and phrases* quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.   Those are well over a century ago and have no connection at all to the post-1967 Six Day War outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active members of Israel's settler-colonial project.
> 
> Now I don't believe that settler colonialism, _per se_, is illegal. However, virtually every action required to achieve such a project is illegal.
> 
> Can you name anything about Israel that is actually legal?
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.  It was done with the explicit approval of the UN and tacit approval of the Security Council.  The Arab League, violating Article 2(4) ignited the conflict that still rages today in a slightly different form.
> 
> As you well know, the West Bank into three administrative divisions.  We generally say or describe these areas as:
> 
> •  Area A (full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)
> •  Area B (Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)
> •  Area C (full Israeli civil and security control)​
> The settlements are all in Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  By agreement with the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) and under the guidance Area "C" full Israeli civil and security control, any settlements established by Israel is "legal."
> 
> IF:  the Arab Palestinian Leadership (AKA:  The Palestinian Authority) had a:
> 
> •  The political problem with the settlements,
> •  Wish to dispute the authority of the settlements,
> •  Want to challenge the competency of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated,
> 
> THEN:  The complainant must use either of the recognized platforms.
> 
> •  Oslo II Accord - Declaration of Principles On Interim Self-Government Arrangements (September 13, 1993)
> 
> ※  Artilce V(3) (TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS*)*
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> ※  Article XV (RESOLUTION OF DISPUTES)
> 
> Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Declaration of Principles. or any subsequent agreements pertaining to the interim period, shall be resolved by negotiations through the Joint Liaison Committee to be established pursuant to Article X above.​
> •  These methods are 100% consistent with the existing and internationally accept practice:
> 
> ※    Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> ※    All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(ARAB PALESTINIAN OBSTRUCTION TO PEACE)*
> 
> The fact that the Arab Palestinian Leadership has not fulfilled in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter.  Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace.  The default political position is "peace."  Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, → the default political stance is something other than peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand the argument.
> In which document does it mention that Palestine is an Arab state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them."Arab" is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Then the idea of an Arab state in Palestine is irrelevant.
The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned as rightful sovereign.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving?
Click to expand...


Who said I was leaving you moron? The Palestinians broke Oslo with the second intifada. Still no comment about Egypt blocking International Waters or the U. N. “ peacekeepers “ leaving Israel doesn’t have “ any rights?” Neither do the Palestinians


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt initiated War by deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters. Tell us please why this was done and why the U.N. peacekeepers deliberately left
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You fucking comment on what I said!
Click to expand...


Still can’t tell me why Egypt’s actions were not considered to be justification for Israel’s actions, why they were not condemned and why the U. N. Left. There will be no response


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

There was no established right at stake.  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Rights are non negotiable.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

We were speaking in the context under the agreement that the Arab Palestinians agreed that Israel had Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  And under that agreed upon control, they colored within the lines.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This question is like the juvenile delinquent that that complains, after he strikes someone, and get hit hard in return.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

What you call violence is actually the implementation of Article 43 _(Hague Regulation; power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety)_ and the application of Article 68 _(GCIV; rendering penalties to those that intended to do harm the Occupying Power)_.   

Sometimes it is necessary to remember that Arab Palestinians are generally NOT VICTIMS but thay are perpetrators of behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something the innocent.


			
				Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (1938) said:
			
		

>



This is very applicable in that it is the duty of the Arab Palestinian to refrain from criminal acts directed against the State of Israel that are intended and calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israels to achieve their political ends.

It is both legally and morally wrong (as an example) to use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  That would include rockets, incendiary kites, suiicide bombers, and those Arab Palestinians that plant bombs. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

I think you are mistaken...   The "Steps Preparatory to Independence" are valid IF and only IF the premises are all true,   There is nothing UNTRUE in the "Step Preparatory to Independent."



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if Resolution 181 was valid. It was not.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Who are you to declare General Assembly Resolution A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as invalid, unsound or improper in any fashion?  Not only is it mentioned in the Palestinian Declaration of Independence A/43/827 S/20278 18 November 1988, but it is also mentioned General Assembly Resolution A/RES/67/19 Status of Palestine in the United Nations which decided to Palestine non-member observer State status in the
United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).   And the PLO has said that:



			
				PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) said:
			
		

> Historic Palestine is a small country in size. Since the mid-twentieth century, it has been gradually wiped off the map. This began on 29 November 1947, when the United Nations General Assembly adopted an unprecedented and neverrepeated resolution (Resolution 181 (II)) to partition Palestine into two states; Palestine and Israel. To date, Palestinians continue to be denied their basic right to self-determination and the establishment of their own State. In fact, the 22% of historic Palestine the world agrees must be the territory of the State of Palestine is shrinking by the day.



It is what it is...  It was, by many accounts, adopted.  And the PLO, while they might not agree with it, don't dispute its existance.  AND the PLO is the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated (which I guess is Area "A"); so says the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference.  And the status of the PLO has not really changed.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You bring this up periodically.  Because you cannot tell the difference between the boundaries established by the Allied Powers, to which the Mandate applied, and the international boundaries established by treaty.. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is nothing I can do for you.  You believe what you want to believe just to keep your vision alive.  But that does not make it true.

IF the Arab Palestinian believe that there is a boundary dispute and facts to be made, THEN they need to activate the procedures under the Rule of Law (RoL).



			
				Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
			
		

> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.



It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation.  They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.  As they have said:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."  Or put another way:  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  There is no intent on the part of the Palestinians to use the Rule of Law.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

You are confusing political platforms and positions with official state doctrine.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Source documents and political stances of the various political parties change over time.  There is nothing static in politics, which may actually take a view differently.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?



Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.  

The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really, et al,

NO!  You are absolutely  - 100% wrong.



Billo_Really said:


> Article 51 of the UN Charter is more specific by stating there is only 2 legal ways a country can attack another country and Israel didn't satisfy either one.


*(COMMENT)*

Article 51 outlines an exception (self-defense).   It does not establish the legal criteria for war.

On the other hand, Article to recognizes two other types of conflicts:  1) taking "preventive" action - or - 2) pursuing "enforcement" action.

The use of force is not limited to that mentioned.  There are the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism.  Each has resulted in enforcement measures. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> That's another bullshit lie.  Every time they comply with Israeli demands, you fuckers move the goal posts.



The goalpost is to stop using violence against the citizens of Israel.  But they can't seem to manage that.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really, et al,

You might give a thought to the question:  When did the Hostile Arab Palestinians not target innocent civilians?  They still target civilians using cars against pedestrians, or surprise knifings of shoppers. 



Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians could have had their “state” a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> That's another bullshit lie.  Every time they comply with Israeli demands, you fuckers move the goal posts.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Hague Regulations and the Geneva Convention were around for a long time before the conflict.  You cannot claim today that the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) have been moving the goal posts.

It is just that the Arab Palestinians think they are a special case and exempt from the Customary and IHL because they call themselves freedom fighters; rather than the sociopaths that they are.

Anyone that argues they have the right to intentionally target unarmed civilians as a policy is simply missing a wrung in the evolutional chain of humanity.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.


Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are confusing political platforms and positions with official state doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Source documents and political stances of the various political parties change over time.  There is nothing static in politics, which may actually take a view differently.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nonsense, Israel was a settler colonial project then and is a settler colonial project now. Nothing has changed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> You might give a thought to the question:  When did the Hostile Arab Palestinians not target innocent civilians?  They still target civilians using cars against pedestrians, or surprise knifings of shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians could have had their “state” a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> That's another bullshit lie.  Every time they comply with Israeli demands, you fuckers move the goal posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hague Regulations and the Geneva Convention were around for a long time before the conflict.  You cannot claim today that the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) have been moving the goal posts.
> 
> It is just that the Arab Palestinians think they are a special case and exempt from the Customary and IHL because they call themselves freedom fighters; rather than the sociopaths that they are.
> 
> Anyone that argues they have the right to intentionally target unarmed civilians as a policy is simply missing a wrung in the evolutional chain of humanity.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> When did the Hostile Arab Palestinians not target innocent civilians?


There goes your false premise again. It was Israel that initiated the hostilities.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> NO!  You are absolutely  - 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51 of the UN Charter is more specific by stating there is only 2 legal ways a country can attack another country and Israel didn't satisfy either one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 51 outlines an exception (self-defense).   It does not establish the legal criteria for war.
> 
> On the other hand, Article to recognizes two other types of conflicts:  1) taking "preventive" action - or - 2) pursuing "enforcement" action.
> 
> The use of force is not limited to that mentioned.  There are the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism.  Each has resulted in enforcement measures.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are constantly pushing for law enforcement measures.

Israel's propaganda has equated Palestinian self defense with terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.


It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You bring this up periodically.  Because you cannot tell the difference between the boundaries established by the Allied Powers, to which the Mandate applied, and the international boundaries established by treaty..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is nothing I can do for you.  You believe what you want to believe just to keep your vision alive.  But that does not make it true.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinian believe that there is a boundary dispute and facts to be made, THEN they need to activate the procedures under the Rule of Law (RoL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation.  They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.  As they have said:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."  Or put another way:  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  There is no intent on the part of the Palestinians to use the Rule of Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Because you cannot tell the difference between the boundaries established by the Allied Powers, to which the Mandate applied, and the international boundaries established by treaty..


I use the international boundaries that were referenced in the Armistice Agreements. Those are the same international boundaries that were defined by post war treaties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You bring this up periodically.  Because you cannot tell the difference between the boundaries established by the Allied Powers, to which the Mandate applied, and the international boundaries established by treaty..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is nothing I can do for you.  You believe what you want to believe just to keep your vision alive.  But that does not make it true.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinian believe that there is a boundary dispute and facts to be made, THEN they need to activate the procedures under the Rule of Law (RoL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation.  They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.  As they have said:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."  Or put another way:  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  There is no intent on the part of the Palestinians to use the Rule of Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation. They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.


That is from Palestine's so called leadership. The people have a different opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you are mistaken...   The "Steps Preparatory to Independence" are valid IF and only IF the premises are all true,   There is nothing UNTRUE in the "Step Preparatory to Independent."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about the completion of the "Step Preparatory to Independent" and the subsequent creation of the Jewish State of Israel was entirely legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if Resolution 181 was valid. It was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Who are you to declare General Assembly Resolution A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as invalid, unsound or improper in any fashion?  Not only is it mentioned in the Palestinian Declaration of Independence A/43/827 S/20278 18 November 1988, but it is also mentioned General Assembly Resolution A/RES/67/19 Status of Palestine in the United Nations which decided to Palestine non-member observer State status in the
> United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).   And the PLO has said that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Palestine is a small country in size. Since the mid-twentieth century, it has been gradually wiped off the map. This began on 29 November 1947, when the United Nations General Assembly adopted an unprecedented and neverrepeated resolution (Resolution 181 (II)) to partition Palestine into two states; Palestine and Israel. To date, Palestinians continue to be denied their basic right to self-determination and the establishment of their own State. In fact, the 22% of historic Palestine the world agrees must be the territory of the State of Palestine is shrinking by the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what it is...  It was, by many accounts, adopted.  And the PLO, while they might not agree with it, don't dispute its existance.  AND the PLO is the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated (which I guess is Area "A"); so says the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference.  And the status of the PLO has not really changed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Some people still hawk resolution 181 like it means something. The question that you have been ducking for years is: What parts of resolution 181 were implemented?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This question is like the juvenile delinquent that that complains, after he strikes someone, and get hit hard in return.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither policy nor violence should be a driver towards peace. The default political position is "peace." Peace should be the natural static condition for any modern state to gravitate towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what should the Palestinians do about the constant violence by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What you call violence is actually the implementation of Article 43 _(Hague Regulation; power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety)_ and the application of Article 68 _(GCIV; rendering penalties to those that intended to do harm the Occupying Power)_.
> 
> Sometimes it is necessary to remember that Arab Palestinians are generally NOT VICTIMS but thay are perpetrators of behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something the innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (1938) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is very applicable in that it is the duty of the Arab Palestinian to refrain from criminal acts directed against the State of Israel that are intended and calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israels to achieve their political ends.
> 
> It is both legally and morally wrong (as an example) to use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  That would include rockets, incendiary kites, suiicide bombers, and those Arab Palestinians that plant bombs.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> This is very applicable in that it is the duty of the Arab Palestinian to refrain from criminal acts directed against the State of Israel


It is Israel that commits criminal acts against the Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There was no established right at stake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Rights are non negotiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> We were speaking in the context under the agreement that the Arab Palestinians agreed that Israel had Area C (full Israeli civil and security control).  And under that agreed upon control, they colored within the lines.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter. Rights are non negotiable.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You bring this up periodically.  Because you cannot tell the difference between the boundaries established by the Allied Powers, to which the Mandate applied, and the international boundaries established by treaty..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is nothing I can do for you.  You believe what you want to believe just to keep your vision alive.  But that does not make it true.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinian believe that there is a boundary dispute and facts to be made, THEN they need to activate the procedures under the Rule of Law (RoL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation.  They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.  As they have said:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."  Or put another way:  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  There is no intent on the part of the Palestinians to use the Rule of Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the Arab Palestinians are satisfied, and have been satisfied, with the boundary situation. They are not going to use the RoL to meet their political objectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is from Palestine's so called leadership. The people have a different opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.



Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.  

You play a lovely double standard around that.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.
Click to expand...



And in every other conflict of this sort, the territory is divided between the peoples, with each getting a portion for their own self-determination.  Why should Arab Palestinians get special treatment?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in every other conflict of this sort, the territory is divided between the peoples, with each getting a portion for their own self-determination.  Why should Arab Palestinians get special treatment?
Click to expand...

Why should the Palestinians give half of their country to colonial settlers?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in every other conflict of this sort, the territory is divided between the peoples, with each getting a portion for their own self-determination.  Why should Arab Palestinians get special treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians give half of their country to colonial settlers?
Click to expand...


You're talking from a delusionary false premise all the time.


----------



## rylah

\


Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Israel's violations against Palestine's international boundaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in every other conflict of this sort, the territory is divided between the peoples, with each getting a portion for their own self-determination.  Why should Arab Palestinians get special treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians give half of their country to colonial settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking from a delusionary false premise all the time.
Click to expand...

End of story.
You know they're loosing when instead of arguments, all effort goes into insisting that Jews don't have rights as everyone else.

Q. Why do Arabs expect to have everything, after already taking 78% of land  intended for Jewish self determination?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> \
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You can't even maintain the integrity of your own arguments.  According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.  By definition (yours), Israel can not violate Palestine's international boundaries.
> 
> The conflict is one of two competing peoples to self-determination within the same territory.  The solution, evidenced everywhere in the world, is to divide the territory into two separate territories of self-determination.  Why are the Arab Palestinians the only people on the planet to whom those standards do not apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your own arguments, Israel exists within "Palestine's" boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. That is the conflict in a nutshell. It is not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in every other conflict of this sort, the territory is divided between the peoples, with each getting a portion for their own self-determination.  Why should Arab Palestinians get special treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians give half of their country to colonial settlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking from a delusionary false premise all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct question would be :
> 
> Q. Why do Arabs expect to have everything, after already taking 78% of land  intended for Jewish self determination?
Click to expand...


He doesn't see it that way.

Though it isn't a 'way'. It's as it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
Click to expand...

Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
*
“…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.

The Zionist Project - 1948​
The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
Click to expand...



You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.

Sold down the line.

The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.
The plight of the native Jews in the middle east, specifically Syria-Palestine and Morocco  started Zionism as a natural response to Arab pogroms.

Theodor Hertzl was a late arrival in the movement.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.
> 
> Sold down the line.
> 
> The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
Click to expand...


Every argument he uses states the Jewish State should not exist. He refers to the Armistice lines which were never respected or recognized by the Arabs in the first place.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
Click to expand...



A recent analysis by Pinhas Inbari reviewed the history of Palestine (derived from the Roman term Palaestina, applied in 135 CE as a punishment to a Jewish revolt). Most notably, he examines the origin traditions of Palestinian tribes, which continue even today to see themselves as immigrants from other countries. Inbari's review, along with many additional sources of information he did not address, demonstrates that modern Palestinians are, in fact, derived from two primary streams: converts from indigenous pre-modern Jews and Christians who submitted to Islam, and Arab tribes originating across the Middle East who migrated to the Southern Levant between late antiquity and the 1940s. The best documented episodes were the Islamic conquests of the 7th century and its aftermath, and the periods of the late Ottoman Empire and the British Mandate.

The family lineage of Palestinian negotiator Saeb Erekat, who has proclaimed himself a "proud son of the Canaanites," more accurately traces to the Huwaitat tribe, located in Arabia.

Even notable examples like Palestinian negotiator Saeb Erekat, who ludicrously claimed that "I am the proud son of the Canaanites who were there 5,500 years before Joshua bin Nun burned down the town of Jericho," traces his real family lineage to the Huwaitat tribe, which migrated from Arabia to Jordan. The rare admission by Hamas minister Fathi Ḥammad that "half the Palestinians are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis" is more honest.

Echoing Inbari, it is not to be argued here that "there are no Palestinians" who thus do not deserve political rights, including self-rule and a state. To do so would be both logically and morally wrong. Palestinians have the right to define themselves as they see fit, and they must be negotiated with in good faith by Israelis. What Palestinians cannot claim, however, is that they are Palestine's indigenous population and the Jews are settler-colonialists.




Palestinian Settler-Colonialism


----------



## Mindful

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.
> 
> Sold down the line.
> 
> The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every argument he uses states the Jewish State should not exist. He refers to the Armistice lines which were never respected or recognized by the Arabs in the first place.
Click to expand...


I don't get the extent of his zealotry. And others like him.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Media Slammed for ‘Innate Bias’ Towards Israel in Latest Gaza Flare-Up


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hatred of Jews continues in the land where Nazis have been allowed to move to, and fascist, communist and Iranian influence also abound.  And it is not only Argentina ]

According to the publication Enlace Judio, Marcelo D’alessandro, the security secretary of the City of Buenos Aires, told a local radio station: “The Atlanta players had been invited, and and in the middle of the event the hosts started insulting them with anti-Semitic messages. They even hung a flag of Palestine.”

Iranian T-shirts were also observed in the crowd, according to the report. But there was even more. During the match, an entire section of All Boys fans sang a song of unquestionable anti-Semitic content: “Ahí viene el Albo por el callejón, matando judíos para hacer jabón” (“Here comes Albo down the alley, killing Jews to make soap.”

D’alessandro said the All Boys court was shut down indefinitely and announced he requested the team be sanctioned by the league to play all of its 2019 games without an audience.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/med...killing-jews-to-make-soap-scandal/2018/11/25/


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the natives and foreign colonial settlers inside Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.
> 
> Sold down the line.
> 
> The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every argument he uses states the Jewish State should not exist. He refers to the Armistice lines which were never respected or recognized by the Arabs in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the extent of his zealotry. And others like him.
Click to expand...


One of my main motives for participating in such forums, was to really understand what drives antisemitism. This was during a time period when I was zealously critical of Israel as a result of a personal experience during war, which also lead to real life threats during work travel abroad. If You read my 1st post here, You'll see the long way I did - interacting with P F Tinmore  and the likes actually made me into an unapologetically proud Zionist!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish leaders call for religious texts to carry warnings highlighting anti-Semitic passages | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

IF we look back a century to 1917, there were segments within the worldwide Jewish community that proposed to pack up and move to the Middle East.  IF you look back another decade to 1907, you will see much the same thing.  To be a colonial project, you have to be the settle that is sponsored by a colonial power.  This is not the case.  Yes, they were colonizers, by not a colonial puppet.

Just because the outcome was similar to the definition of a Colonial Expedition does not mean it was a true colonial project sponsored (a key ingredient) by a major colonial power.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing political platforms and positions with official state doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for heaven's sake, don't bring up those old newspaper cuttings and essays by the original members of the World Zionist Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Zionist shills will argue with source documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Source documents and political stances of the various political parties change over time.  There is nothing static in politics, which may actually take a view differently.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense, Israel was a settler colonial project then and is a settler colonial project now. Nothing has changed.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Israel is no a puppet of a colonial - nor is it a colonial power.  Settlers does not automatically equal colonial sponsorship.  Settlers are a group of like-minded family and friends that move as a group → to live in a new territory.  And that is really what we have hear.

To use inspirational and motivational articles and political think pieces as some sort of conspiratorial plan is simply an incorrect investigatory process.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.
> 
> Sold down the line.
> 
> The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every argument he uses states the Jewish State should not exist. He refers to the Armistice lines which were never respected or recognized by the Arabs in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the extent of his zealotry. And others like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my main motives for participating in such forums, was to really understand what drives antisemitism. This was during a time period when I was zealously critical of Israel as a result of a personal experience during war, which also lead to real life threats during work travel abroad. If You read my 1st post here, You'll see the long way I did - interacting with P F Tinmore  and the likes actually made me into an unapologetically proud Zionist!
Click to expand...

Sorry I moved you onto the dark side.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.  The trick is to determine which peoples are the natives and which are the foreign settlers.
> 
> You play a lovely double standard around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism emerged as a national movement in Eastern Europe in the 1880’s. Its founder, Theodor Herzl (1860-1904), a Hungarian Jew, dreamt of *establishing a Jewish State in the land of Palestine,* a dream which was to be realised through *colonisation* and land acquisition. According to Zionist archives, the leadership of early Zionism believed that the *native population of Palestine*, as a result of this *colonisation,* would simply *“fold their tents and slip away”* or, if they resisted, they would be *“spirited across the borders”.
> *
> “…*colonisation* can continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the *native population* cannot break through…this is our policy towards the Arabs and to formulate it in any other way would be hypocrisy…The Jewish question can be solved either completely or it cannot be solved at all. We are in need of a territory where our people will constitute the overwhelming majority…and one must not be afraid of the word ‘segregation’ ”.
> 
> The Zionist Project - 1948​
> The Zionists called the "Arabs" the natives and called themselves colonialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue historical facts and events, which you seem hell bent on distorting, come what may.
> 
> Sold down the line.
> 
> The Morality of Jewish Sovereignty in the Land of Israel - Part  Two - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every argument he uses states the Jewish State should not exist. He refers to the Armistice lines which were never respected or recognized by the Arabs in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the extent of his zealotry. And others like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my main motives for participating in such forums, was to really understand what drives antisemitism. This was during a time period when I was zealously critical of Israel as a result of a personal experience during war, which also lead to real life threats during work travel abroad. If You read my 1st post here, You'll see the long way I did - interacting with P F Tinmore  and the likes actually made me into an unapologetically proud Zionist!
Click to expand...


Much of what he and others write is based on sheer ignorance, and a pathological hatred of Jews and Israel. That last sentence drives the narrative.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

To my knowledge, no Armistice Agreement in the century ever established national boundaries.  That is because Armistice Agreements are a matter of establishing static lines of defense between military rivals.  An Armistice Agreement is not a political instrument,but it may _(with the intention)_ become a reference or starting point for the representative of heads of state to formally recognize international boundaries.  The tool for that recognition is a "treaty."



P F Tinmore said:


> I use the international boundaries that were referenced in the Armistice Agreements. Those are the same international boundaries that were defined by post war treaties.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure which post=War Treaties to which you refer.  But as far as the West Bank and Gaza Stript (the Oslo Accord Territories) are concerned the two post-War treaties were:

•  The Treaty Between the Hasemite Kingdom of Jordan and the State of Israel (1994). 
Article 3
√  The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
√  The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
•  Treaty of Peace between the Arab Republic of Egypt and the State of Israel (1979)
Article II
√  The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
No matter what you say, these Treaties were concluded with the heads of state for all three nations.  These two treaties establish the International Boundaries that the West Bank and the Gaza Strip _(without prejudice to the Arab Palestinians)_.  Both treaties were concluded well before the A/RES/67/19 Status of Palestine in the United Nations  (4/12/2012) decided to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status _(without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations)_.

Another complication was the Annexation and then Abandonment of the West Bank.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ursan eventually gets to his real point:

 " And "Bibi", located in the center of the celebration, participating in the anniversary of the end of the Great World War. For this occasion he celebrated the Nakba of innocent Palestinian Arab blood, to drink there...The Zionist racists are celebrating their religious feasts, where they make their unleavened bread on the high holidays, thoroughly soaked in the blood of the Goyim. The terrible incident that took place in the "Bab Touma" neighborhood of Damascus, is still in memory. On February 6, 1840, Eid al-Fitr,  two innocent human members of the "Goyim = the Gentiles" Padre Tomasso, a Christian cleric and pharmacist, followed by Ibrahim Amara, were massacred by the people of the Bibi Netanyahu...On the evening of the festive day, on Sunday 11/11/2018 (Bibi celebrated) with the blood of "Goyim = Gentiles" of Muslims in the Gaza Strip, Mohammed Baraka, and the Mujahideen al-Qassam Brigades: Muhammad Majid al-Qara, Alaa al-Din Fawzi Vseifis, Mahmoud Attallah Musbah, Mustafa Hassan Abu Odeh, Omar Naji Abu Khater and Khaled Muhammad Qweider from the Salah al-Din Brigades. In a column last month Ursan describes "Zionists" (obviously meaning Jews) by saying "they have chosen to lie down in the ladder of human decay by disguising themselves as a common human being......They are racist killers, spoilers in the land through history..."

Just some everyday antisemitism in Arab media.

(full article online)

Award-winning Syrian writer says Jews bake matzoh with blood of "goyim" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> Ursan eventually gets to his real point:
> 
> " And "Bibi", located in the center of the celebration, participating in the anniversary of the end of the Great World War. For this occasion he celebrated the Nakba of innocent Palestinian Arab blood, to drink there...The Zionist racists are celebrating their religious feasts, where they make their unleavened bread on the high holidays, thoroughly soaked in the blood of the Goyim. The terrible incident that took place in the "Bab Touma" neighborhood of Damascus, is still in memory. On February 6, 1840, Eid al-Fitr,  two innocent human members of the "Goyim = the Gentiles" Padre Tomasso, a Christian cleric and pharmacist, followed by Ibrahim Amara, were massacred by the people of the Bibi Netanyahu...On the evening of the festive day, on Sunday 11/11/2018 (Bibi celebrated) with the blood of "Goyim = Gentiles" of Muslims in the Gaza Strip, Mohammed Baraka, and the Mujahideen al-Qassam Brigades: Muhammad Majid al-Qara, Alaa al-Din Fawzi Vseifis, Mahmoud Attallah Musbah, Mustafa Hassan Abu Odeh, Omar Naji Abu Khater and Khaled Muhammad Qweider from the Salah al-Din Brigades. In a column last month Ursan describes "Zionists" (obviously meaning Jews) by saying "they have chosen to lie down in the ladder of human decay by disguising themselves as a common human being......They are racist killers, spoilers in the land through history..."
> 
> Just some everyday antisemitism in Arab media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Award-winning Syrian writer says Jews bake matzoh with blood of "goyim" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



This isn’t new


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Then the idea of an Arab state in Palestine is irrelevant.
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned as rightful sovereign.


As long as it didn't disenfranchise the inalienable rights of the existing, non-Jewish population of that area.  There is no getting around the fact the indigenous Arab population in Palestine has rights.  Land rights.  Land rights Zionists took away with their terrorist groups like Irgun.

That is something Israeli posters will not read or discuss.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the idea of an Arab state in Palestine is irrelevant.
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned as rightful sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it didn't disenfranchise the inalienable rights of the existing, non-Jewish population of that area.  There is no getting around the fact the indigenous Arab population in Palestine has rights.  Land rights.  Land rights Zionists took away with their terrorist groups like Irgun.
> 
> That is something Israeli posters will not read or discuss.
Click to expand...

Well that's just Your opinion.

You've made lots of assumptions and made it clear that You won't respect anyone's response.
When You manage to present something relevant of substance I might respond.

Until then enjoy Your own company and keep proving the premise of the thread.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Who said I was leaving you moron?


You did.  Post #5990. 



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Palestinians broke Oslo with the second intifada.


Wrong.  It was Netanfuckyou who broke the Accords.

*It's now clear: the Oslo peace accords were wrecked by Netanyahu's bad faith*​
You fuckers can't bear to read or discuss the things you've done wrong.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Still no comment about Egypt blocking International Waters or the U. N. “ peacekeepers “ leaving


Already did.  Post #5954.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel doesn’t have “ any rights?”


Already commented on this.  Several times.  



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Neither do the Palestinians


Palestinians do have rights.  Their rights were stated in the Balfour Declaration, UN Resolution 242 and over 200 subsequent resolutions.

Are you on crack?  Or just a psychopathic liar?  Why do you keep repeating the same shit over and over and over?


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Still can’t tell me why Egypt’s actions were not considered to be justification for Israel’s actions, why they were not condemned and why the U. N. Left. There will be no response


I already have.  Now comment on the points I raised or admit you're nothing but an internet troll.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> NO!  You are absolutely  - 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 51 of the UN Charter is more specific by stating there is only 2 legal ways a country can attack another country and Israel didn't satisfy either one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 51 outlines an exception (self-defense).   It does not establish the legal criteria for war.
> 
> On the other hand, Article to recognizes two other types of conflicts:  1) taking "preventive" action - or - 2) pursuing "enforcement" action.
> 
> The use of force is not limited to that mentioned.  There are the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism.  Each has resulted in enforcement measures.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Bush Doctrine has been ruled illegal according to international law.

Before I go, I must thank you for responding in 400 words or less.


----------



## rylah

Q, Can anyone show me a document where Palestine is designated as an Arab state?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> The goalpost is to stop using violence against the citizens of Israel.  But they can't seem to manage that.


Stopping violence against Palestinians is another subject you will not read or discuss.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> You might give a thought to the question:  When did the Hostile Arab Palestinians not target innocent civilians?  They still target civilians using cars against pedestrians, or surprise knifings of shoppers.


Tell that to the innocent civilians at Deir Yassin.



RoccoR said:


> The Hague Regulations and the Geneva Convention were around for a long time before the conflict.  You cannot claim today that the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) have been moving the goal posts.


I said the Israelis are.  They don't follow IHL anyway.



RoccoR said:


> It is just that the Arab Palestinians think they are a special case and exempt from the Customary and IHL because they call themselves freedom fighters; rather than the sociopaths that they are.


A population under foreign occupation has a right to resist.



RoccoR said:


> Anyone that argues they have the right to intentionally target unarmed civilians as a policy is simply missing a wrung in the evolutional chain of humanity.


I agree.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goalpost is to stop using violence against the citizens of Israel.  But they can't seem to manage that.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping violence against Palestinians is another subject you will not read or discuss.
Click to expand...


No Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
When the pogrom stops You might have a point.

Until then just a mindless parrot.


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goalpost is to stop using violence against the citizens of Israel.  But they can't seem to manage that.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping violence against Palestinians is another subject you will not read or discuss.
Click to expand...


"Violence against Palestinians"?  Well you see, here is how it goes.  Palestinians attack israel, Israel retaliaters, & then you guys bitch about how many more dead Palestinian's there are than Israeli's.  Golly gee, do you think maybe the Palestinians should stop attacking Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Well that's just Your opinion.


How can it be "...just my opinion..." if it was in the Balfour Declaration?

_"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object,* it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."_​Que pasa, mutha?



rylah said:


> You've made lots of assumptions and made it clear that You won't respect anyone's response.


Moi?  I'll have you know I am Mr. Respect.



rylah said:


> When You manage to present something relevant of substance I might respond.


How convenient.



rylah said:


> Until then enjoy Your own company and keep proving the premise of the thread.


I've read and discussed all the posts I have been responding to.  I have to say, you fuckers lead the league in saying things that are ridiculously not true.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> No Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> When the pogrom stops You might have a point.
> 
> Until then just a mindless parrot.


I thought you were leaving me to my company? 

 Or did I say something relevant?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's just Your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be "...just my opinion..." if it was in the Balfour Declaration?
> 
> _"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object,* it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."_​Que pasa, mutha?
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've made lots of assumptions and made it clear that You won't respect anyone's response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi?  I'll have you know I am Mr. Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When You manage to present something relevant of substance I might respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until then enjoy Your own company and keep proving the premise of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read and discussed all the posts I have been responding to.  I have to say, you fuckers lead the league in saying things that are ridiculously not true.
Click to expand...


No mention of national rights, no mention of an Arab state.
Wonder why?


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> "Violence against Palestinians"?  Well you see, here is how it goes.  Palestinians attack israel, Israel retaliaters, & then you guys bitch about how many more dead Palestinian's there are than Israeli's.  Golly gee, do you think maybe the Palestinians should stop attacking Israel?


You're the fuckers who moved into the area, not them.  The violence started with the Zionist migration.  Before that, Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews got along.

But really, what I want to know, what do you think of the Rams chances this year?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> No mention of national rights, no mention of an Arab state.
> Wonder why?


But "rights" are mentioned.  No getting around that fact.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> When the pogrom stops You might have a point.
> 
> Until then just a mindless parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving me to my company?
> 
> Or did I say something relevant?
Click to expand...


Still no discussion?
Arab pogroms before Zionism are indeed a touchy subject, no anti-Israel poster dares to discuss.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Q, Can anyone show me a document where Palestine is designated as an Arab state?


Probably not. It was for everyone.


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Violence against Palestinians"?  Well you see, here is how it goes.  Palestinians attack israel, Israel retaliaters, & then you guys bitch about how many more dead Palestinian's there are than Israeli's.  Golly gee, do you think maybe the Palestinians should stop attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the fuckers who moved into the area, not them.  The violence started with the Zionist migration.  Before that, Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews got along.
> 
> But really, what I want to know, what do you think of the Rams chances this year?
Click to expand...




Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Violence against Palestinians"?  Well you see, here is how it goes.  Palestinians attack israel, Israel retaliaters, & then you guys bitch about how many more dead Palestinian's there are than Israeli's.  Golly gee, do you think maybe the Palestinians should stop attacking Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the fuckers who moved into the area, not them.  The violence started with the Zionist migration.  Before that, Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews got along.
> 
> But really, what I want to know, what do you think of the Rams chances this year?
Click to expand...

 
Oh now I get it.  Before them damn Zionists took over the land in 1948 , the Palestinians & the Jews got along just fine.  Gee whiz. You sure are smart, right?

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of national rights, no mention of an Arab state.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> But "rights" are mentioned.  No getting around that fact.
Click to expand...


Not national rights.
Those were given to Arabs in the rest 99.9% of the land in the middle east.
They just can't fathom the fact that Israel is the only nation that managed to get
independent from the Arab empire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of national rights, no mention of an Arab state.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> But "rights" are mentioned.  No getting around that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not national rights.
> Those were given to Arabs in the rest 99.9% of the land in the middle east.
> They just can't fathom the idea that Israel is the only nation hat managed to get independent from the Arab empire.
Click to expand...

Rights are not "given" by anybody.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> To my knowledge, no Armistice Agreement in the century ever established national boundaries.  That is because Armistice Agreements are a matter of establishing static lines of defense between military rivals.  An Armistice Agreement is not a political instrument,but it may _(with the intention)_ become a reference or starting point for the representative of heads of state to formally recognize international boundaries.  The tool for that recognition is a "treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the international boundaries that were referenced in the Armistice Agreements. Those are the same international boundaries that were defined by post war treaties.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure which post=War Treaties to which you refer.  But as far as the West Bank and Gaza Stript (the Oslo Accord Territories) are concerned the two post-War treaties were:
> 
> •  The Treaty Between the Hasemite Kingdom of Jordan and the State of Israel (1994).
> Article 3
> √  The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
> √  The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> •  Treaty of Peace between the Arab Republic of Egypt and the State of Israel (1979)
> Article II
> √  The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> No matter what you say, these Treaties were concluded with the heads of state for all three nations.  These two treaties establish the International Boundaries that the West Bank and the Gaza Strip _(without prejudice to the Arab Palestinians)_.  Both treaties were concluded well before the A/RES/67/19 Status of Palestine in the United Nations  (4/12/2012) decided to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status _(without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations)_.
> 
> Another complication was the Annexation and then Abandonment of the West Bank.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> To my knowledge, no Armistice Agreement in the century ever established national boundaries.


I never said they did.

Now you have to go beck and rewrite your post.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q, Can anyone show me a document where Palestine is designated as an Arab state?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. It was for everyone.
Click to expand...


Then the demand for an Arab state does not oblige anyone to comply.
OTOH the Jewish nation was specifically mentioned with regard to sovereignty over Palestine, making the Jewish Nation the sole legal sovereign.

Thus the basis for the signed agreement confirming Jewish sovereignty of Palestine into US law.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of national rights, no mention of an Arab state.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> But "rights" are mentioned.  No getting around that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not national rights.
> Those were given to Arabs in the rest 99.9% of the land in the middle east.
> They just can't fathom the idea that Israel is the only nation hat managed to get independent from the Arab empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rights are not "given" by anybody.
Click to expand...

You don't have a right to drive until You're licensed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  The "Muslim World"  is upset at the EU.  Muslims do not like to tell history as it is.  Israel  HAS TO BE  a product of WWII.  ]

On Saturday, Rouhani urged Muslim nations around the world to unite against the State of Israel, calling it a “cancerous tumor” in the Middle East.

Israel, said Rouhani, is "one of the ominous results of World War II was the formation of a cancerous tumor in the region", adding later that Israel is a "fake regime".

Rouhani also attacked the United States, saying that "we have a choice to either roll out red carpets for criminals or to forcefully stand against injustice and remain faithful to our Prophet, our Quran and our Islam".

"Choosing to stand by the US is a betrayal of the Muslim world."

(full article online)

EU condemns Iran's call for Israel's destruction


----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatar said to reconsider Gaza cash transfers amid backlash


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q, Can anyone show me a document where Palestine is designated as an Arab state?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. It was for everyone.
Click to expand...


Arabs-Moslems had no intention of the geographic area of Palestine being anything other than an Islamist waqf.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,

OK, we are talking about a time before 1949 _(the year of the Armistice)_ ⇔ _(≈ seven decades ago_); overlapping the period of the Palestinian Black Hand by a former Islamic Chaplin _(Ottoman Army)_ trying to organize an Irregular Resistance Force to fight against Mandate Authority.  Izz ad=Din a-Qassam petitioned and received  a _fatwa_ from the Islamic Mufti of Damascus, ruling that it is permissible to kill the British and Jews.



> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the idea of an Arab state in Palestine is irrelevant.
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned as rightful sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it didn't disenfranchise the inalienable rights of the existing, non-Jewish population of that area.  There is no getting around the fact the indigenous Arab population in Palestine has rights.  Land rights.  Land rights Zionists took away with their terrorist groups like Irgun.
> 
> That is something Israeli posters will not read or discuss.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You can cry, bitch and moan all you want about what happened between the time of the Great War thru WWII and up to the Armistice of 1949.  That will not change a thing - or - shed any light on helpful hints as to a possible solution on the conflict.

Arguing which side had the better terrorist organization _(Black Hand vs Irgun)_ is pointless.  It has no relevance to the problem at hand.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  With Friends Like This, but then......France has always been like this ]

France worked closely with Palestinian Authority during the late 1990's and 2000's, including during the Second Intifada ("uprising") against Israel, providing training and delivering "sensitive intelligence" to the PA's security services, a former officer in the French secret service told _i24NEWS _on Wednesday.

Speaking with i_24NEWS _defense correspondent Mattias Inbar on his French-language weekly _Defense_ program, Pierre Martinet said that “France, via its secret service, trained Palestinian agents in France” and that the French government delivered “sensitive materials to the Palestinian administration via the diplomatic bag”.

(full article online)

EXCLUSIVE: France gave 'sensitive' intel to Palestinians during Second Intifada


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

The French were always doing something sneeky.

V/R
r


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> The French were always doing something sneeky.
> 
> V/R
> r


Do You mean a reoccurring strategy?
Can You point to other example for a further read?


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Norman Finkelstein Hopes Palestinians Murder Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Norman Finkelstein Wishes Death on American Jewry, Makes Antisemitic Comment & Mock Hitler Salute


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli UN Envoy Calls Out European Union for ‘Infinite Hypocrisy’ on Treatment of Jewish State


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News again ignores abuse of Israeli humanitarian aid to Gaza


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Still no discussion?
> Arab pogroms before Zionism are indeed a touchy subject, no anti-Israel poster dares to discuss.


I've discussed this subject many times.  And between 1833 and the Zionist migration, there were no major incidence of violence between the two groups.


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  Before them damn Zionists took over the land in 1948 , the Palestinians & the Jews got along just fine.  Gee whiz. You sure are smart, right?
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


The Hebron massacre was started by Zionists going down to the Wailing Wall and declaring it "theirs".

What about the over 400 Jewish residents whose lives were saved by their Arab neighbors?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Not national rights.
> Those were given to Arabs in the rest 99.9% of the land in the middle east.
> They just can't fathom the fact that Israel is the only nation that managed to get
> independent from the Arab empire.


You declared independence over 70% of the land where you were only 10% of the population.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> You don't have a right to drive until You're licensed.


That's not a right, that's a privilege.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,
> 
> OK, we are talking about a time before 1949 _(the year of the Armistice)_ ⇔ _(≈ seven decades ago_); overlapping the period of the Palestinian Black Hand by a former Islamic Chaplin _(Ottoman Army)_ trying to organize an Irregular Resistance Force to fight against Mandate Authority.  Izz ad=Din a-Qassam petitioned and received  a _fatwa_ from the Islamic Mufti of Damascus, ruling that it is permissible to kill the British and Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the idea of an Arab state in Palestine is irrelevant.
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned as rightful sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it didn't disenfranchise the inalienable rights of the existing, non-Jewish population of that area.  There is no getting around the fact the indigenous Arab population in Palestine has rights.  Land rights.  Land rights Zionists took away with their terrorist groups like Irgun.
> 
> That is something Israeli posters will not read or discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You can cry, bitch and moan all you want about what happened between the time of the Great War thru WWII and up to the Armistice of 1949.  That will not change a thing - or - shed any light on helpful hints as to a possible solution on the conflict.
> 
> Arguing which side had the better terrorist organization _(Black Hand vs Irgun)_ is pointless.  It has no relevance to the problem at hand.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no discussion?
> Arab pogroms before Zionism are indeed a touchy subject, no anti-Israel poster dares to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> I've discussed this subject many times.  And between 1833 and the Zionist migration, there were no major incidence of violence between the two groups.
Click to expand...

There were several pogroms against Palestinian Jews.
In fact the Arab pogroms were the initial trigger that caused Jews to organize politically worldwide, this organization is known today as Zionism.

Zionism was a reaction to Arab pogroms in Syria-Palestine exactly during the time You mentioned. The Damascus affair is just one example of the pogroms that caused Jews to raise arms and seek independence from Muslim rule:

Damascus affair - Wikipedia
*Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
The incident and its repercussions were considerable. According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[8]

According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of the modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[9]


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not national rights.
> Those were given to Arabs in the rest 99.9% of the land in the middle east.
> They just can't fathom the fact that Israel is the only nation that managed to get
> independent from the Arab empire.
> 
> 
> 
> You declared independence over 70% of the land where you were only 10% of the population.
Click to expand...

Your math is incorrect.

Majority of the land -78% was already given to an Arab state.
The 90% didn't become a majority by peaceful means.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really, et al,

Yes, so we are constantly told.



Billo_Really said:


> And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm beginning to think that the pro-Arab Palestinians have little understanding of "Rights."  I don't think they understadthe difference between "Positive Rights" - "Negative Rights," and "Obligations." 

In the most general sense, "Rights" can be loosely defined as an entitlement for the Arab Palestinian.

RIGHT   ⇔   ENTITLEMENT
The equivelency*!*​*Negative Rights *_(an entity is required not to obstruct the right of another from execution)_
_.....................................(A negative right protects an entity from harm if they try to secure something.)_
*Positive  Rights *_(obliges action, some entity is required to take an action)_
_.....................................(A positive right would be the right to have something provided.)_ 

Philosophers and political scientists make a distinction between negative and positive rights (not to be confused with the distinction between negative and positive liberties). According to this view, positive rights usually oblige action, whereas negative rights usually oblige inaction. These obligations may be of either a legal or moral character.
*Negative and Positive rights - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Negative_and_positive_rights*

The issue of rights is a double-edged sword.

Israel has secured effective control of the West Bank.   During the Oslo Accords, it was agreed that the Arab Palestians would Area "A" and the Israelis would have Area "C."

•  The Arab Palestinians have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Israelis)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "A."
•  The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "C" and Sovereign Israeli Territory.​Similarly:

•  The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.
•  The Israelis DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Arab Palestinians to provide anything to the Israelis that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.​
I think that, at least for the Arab Palestinians, the "Rights" argument is a loser.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Yes, so we are constantly told.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the pro-Arab Palestinians have little understanding of "Rights."  I don't think they understadthe difference between "Positive Rights" - "Negative Rights," and "Obligations."
> 
> In the most general sense, "Rights" can be loosely defined as an entitlement for the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> RIGHT   ⇔   ENTITLEMENT
> The equivelency*!*​*Negative Rights *_(an entity is required not to obstruct the right of another from execution)_
> _.....................................(A negative right protects an entity from harm if they try to secure something.)_
> *Positive  Rights *_(obliges action, some entity is required to take an action)_
> _.....................................(A positive right would be the right to have something provided.)_
> 
> Philosophers and political scientists make a distinction between negative and positive rights (not to be confused with the distinction between negative and positive liberties). According to this view, positive rights usually oblige action, whereas negative rights usually oblige inaction. These obligations may be of either a legal or moral character.
> *Negative and Positive rights - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Negative_and_positive_rights*
> 
> The issue of rights is a double-edged sword.
> 
> Israel has secured effective control of the West Bank.   During the Oslo Accords, it was agreed that the Arab Palestians would Area "A" and the Israelis would have Area "C."
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Israelis)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "A."
> •  The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "C" and Sovereign Israeli Territory.​Similarly:
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.
> •  The Israelis DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Arab Palestinians to provide anything to the Israelis that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.​
> I think that, at least for the Arab Palestinians, the "Rights" argument is a loser.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, what do the Palestinians expect to be given by Israel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Yes, so we are constantly told.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the pro-Arab Palestinians have little understanding of "Rights."  I don't think they understadthe difference between "Positive Rights" - "Negative Rights," and "Obligations."
> 
> In the most general sense, "Rights" can be loosely defined as an entitlement for the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> RIGHT   ⇔   ENTITLEMENT
> The equivelency*!*​*Negative Rights *_(an entity is required not to obstruct the right of another from execution)_
> _.....................................(A negative right protects an entity from harm if they try to secure something.)_
> *Positive  Rights *_(obliges action, some entity is required to take an action)_
> _.....................................(A positive right would be the right to have something provided.)_
> 
> Philosophers and political scientists make a distinction between negative and positive rights (not to be confused with the distinction between negative and positive liberties). According to this view, positive rights usually oblige action, whereas negative rights usually oblige inaction. These obligations may be of either a legal or moral character.
> *Negative and Positive rights - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Negative_and_positive_rights*
> 
> The issue of rights is a double-edged sword.
> 
> Israel has secured effective control of the West Bank.   During the Oslo Accords, it was agreed that the Arab Palestians would Area "A" and the Israelis would have Area "C."
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Israelis)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "A."
> •  The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "C" and Sovereign Israeli Territory.​Similarly:
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.
> •  The Israelis DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Arab Palestinians to provide anything to the Israelis that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.​
> I think that, at least for the Arab Palestinians, the "Rights" argument is a loser.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what do the Palestinians expect to be given by Israel?
Click to expand...


Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

32 PA policemen arrested in Jerusalem


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a question you should be able to answer.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, what do the Palestinians expect to be given by Israel?


*(COMMENT)*

•  One of the first and most obvious is that you, and many others, use the argument that the Israelis should leave certain areas under either Effective or Sovereign Israeli Control.  You particularly, have claimed that the Israelis are foreign invaders.

•  Another common claim is that the Arab Palestinians have the "Right-of-Return" (RoR).  At the very moment, the boundary along the Gaza Strip has several thousand protesters trying to breach the boundary and invade territoryunder the Sovereign control of Israel.​
In both cases (supra):

The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Sovereign Israeli Territory.

The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that is under the control as Sovereign Israeli Territory.​
I know ... I know ... the most common of claims the Arab Palestinians put forth are the:

•  UN General Assembly Resolution 194, and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights
A General Assembly is NOT binding law.
- Law Library -
The General Assembly is composed of representatives from all of the 193 member states. As a deliberative body, they discuss matters, mainly relating to budgetary issues, and then make recommendations on these issues. It is widely established that General Assembly determinations ‘do not impose themselves upon the Court’2. Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law. A good example of this is the Universal Declaration of Human Rights which was a resolution adopted by the General Assembly in 1948. As a resolution of the General Assembly, *this declaration was not binding on any of the UN members*; however the declaration was accepted over time as custom, and thus became International Law.​
•  Universal Declaration of Human Rights
C.  Impact of the Universal Declaration (Oxford Public International Law)
13  Formally, a declaration of the UNGA is not binding on Member States, but the broad international acceptance of the UDHR over the last 60 years has given its principles some legal status.​
So, let's cancel those to arguments right out of the gate.  What do you have besides that?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  While Muslims were attacking Jews in Israel, they were also attacking them in Los Angeles.
Yes, it is all about Israel and the want for an "Independent Palestinian State, and not about Jews and their right to their sovereign state on their own ancient homeland".   Never about how all Jews must bow to Islam ]

Three IDF soldiers were injured Monday afternoon in a terrorist ramming attack south of Jerusalem.

(Full article online)

Terror attack south of Jerusalem

----------
Muslim driver arrested after he allegedly attempted to down Orthodox Jews while shouting anti-Semitic slurs near synagogue.

(full article online)

LA man arrested after attempted ramming attack on Orthodox Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Which of these many points will be discussed by those who do not wish to discuss them? (full articles online) ]

Part 1

Subtle techniques of which readers are unaware, especially when they are sins of omission or choice of words, get a message across that can turn news into an op-ed.

How people are conditioned to revile Israel



Part 2

Watch out for ‘unclean’ news – infected with personal opinion driven by agenda, by a desire to condition readers or viewers.

How people are conditioned to hate Israel



Part 3

Read this and you will understand how Israel-bashers in the media purposefully and malevolently build up hatred for Israel.

How people are conditioned to revile Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a question you should be able to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do the Palestinians expect to be given by Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  One of the first and most obvious is that you, and many others, use the argument that the Israelis should leave certain areas under either Effective or Sovereign Israeli Control.  You particularly, have claimed that the Israelis are foreign invaders.
> 
> •  Another common claim is that the Arab Palestinians have the "Right-of-Return" (RoR).  At the very moment, the boundary along the Gaza Strip has several thousand protesters trying to breach the boundary and invade territoryunder the Sovereign control of Israel.​
> In both cases (supra):
> 
> The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Sovereign Israeli Territory.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that is under the control as Sovereign Israeli Territory.​
> I know ... I know ... the most common of claims the Arab Palestinians put forth are the:
> 
> •  UN General Assembly Resolution 194, and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights
> A General Assembly is NOT binding law.
> - Law Library -
> The General Assembly is composed of representatives from all of the 193 member states. As a deliberative body, they discuss matters, mainly relating to budgetary issues, and then make recommendations on these issues. It is widely established that General Assembly determinations ‘do not impose themselves upon the Court’2. Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law. A good example of this is the Universal Declaration of Human Rights which was a resolution adopted by the General Assembly in 1948. As a resolution of the General Assembly, *this declaration was not binding on any of the UN members*; however the declaration was accepted over time as custom, and thus became International Law.​•  Universal Declaration of Human Rights
> C.  Impact of the Universal Declaration (Oxford Public International Law)
> 13  Formally, a declaration of the UNGA is not binding on Member States, but the broad international acceptance of the UDHR over the last 60 years has given its principles some legal status.​
> So, let's cancel those to arguments right out of the gate.  What do you have besides that?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law.


UN Resolution 194 did not make law. It did reference already established international law. Israel is not "giving" the Palestinians anything by allowing them to return to their homes.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a question you should be able to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do the Palestinians expect to be given by Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  One of the first and most obvious is that you, and many others, use the argument that the Israelis should leave certain areas under either Effective or Sovereign Israeli Control.  You particularly, have claimed that the Israelis are foreign invaders.
> 
> •  Another common claim is that the Arab Palestinians have the "Right-of-Return" (RoR).  At the very moment, the boundary along the Gaza Strip has several thousand protesters trying to breach the boundary and invade territoryunder the Sovereign control of Israel.​
> In both cases (supra):
> 
> The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Sovereign Israeli Territory.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that is under the control as Sovereign Israeli Territory.​
> I know ... I know ... the most common of claims the Arab Palestinians put forth are the:
> 
> •  UN General Assembly Resolution 194, and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights
> A General Assembly is NOT binding law.
> - Law Library -
> The General Assembly is composed of representatives from all of the 193 member states. As a deliberative body, they discuss matters, mainly relating to budgetary issues, and then make recommendations on these issues. It is widely established that General Assembly determinations ‘do not impose themselves upon the Court’2. Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law. A good example of this is the Universal Declaration of Human Rights which was a resolution adopted by the General Assembly in 1948. As a resolution of the General Assembly, *this declaration was not binding on any of the UN members*; however the declaration was accepted over time as custom, and thus became International Law.​•  Universal Declaration of Human Rights
> C.  Impact of the Universal Declaration (Oxford Public International Law)
> 13  Formally, a declaration of the UNGA is not binding on Member States, but the broad international acceptance of the UDHR over the last 60 years has given its principles some legal status.​
> So, let's cancel those to arguments right out of the gate.  What do you have besides that?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN Resolution 194 did not make law. It did reference already established international law. Israel is not "giving" the Palestinians anything by allowing them to return to their homes.
Click to expand...


Q.What international law obliges states to accept hostile populations?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Department for Research and Information on Anti-Semitism, a Berlin-based NGO, the number of anti-Semitic incidents rose by 55 percent in 2017. German police statistics indicate at least 1,421 anti-Semitic crimes were committed that year, including at least 32 violent crimes, according to _NBC News_. In 2016, 1,434 anti-Semitic crimes were committed. One year earlier, the figure was 1,330. 

“The fact that no kindergarten, no school, no synagogue can be left without police protection dismays us,” Merkel told _Channel 10 news_.

(full article and video online)

Israeli Public TV Journalist Attacked in Berlin


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Muslims in Cyprus succeed at what the Muslims in Gaza and the PA can only dream of......the total destruction of a culture on the land they invaded  ]

According to a 2012 report, "The Loss of a Civilization: Destruction of cultural heritage in occupied Cyprus":

"Turkey has been committing two major international crimes against Cyprus. It has invaded and divided a small, weak but modern and independent European state (since May 1, 2004 the Republic of Cyprus has been a member of the EU); Turkey has also changed the demographic character of the island and has devoted itself to the systematic destruction and obliteration of the cultural heritage of the areas under its military control...

"This is one of the most tragic aspects of the Cyprus problem and is also clear proof of the determination of Ankara to 'Turkify' the occupied area and to maintain a permanent presence in Cyprus.

"The occupying power and its puppet regime, from 1974 until today, have been working methodically to erase everything that is Greek and/or Christian from occupied Cyprus..."

A 2015 United States Library of Congress report confirmed the report:

"Foreign archaeological teams that were engaged in excavations in Cyprus were forced to discontinue their work after the 1974 events. Their valuable findings have been looted and the teams have not been able to return and resume their excavations.

"According to some estimates, through illegal excavations in the northern part of Cyprus, more than 60,000 Cypriot artifacts have been stolen and exported abroad to be sold in auction houses or by art dealers. The example of an ancient site dating from Neolithic times at the Cape of St. Andreas illustrates this point. The site, which had already been excavated under the aegis of the Department of Archaeology prior to 1974, was later damaged by the Turkish armed forces during the installation and hoisting of the flags of Turkey and the 'TRNC [Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus].'"


(full article online)

Turkey Wipes Out the Christian Culture of Occupied Cyprus


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Muslims in Cyprus succeed at what the Muslims in Gaza and the PA can only dream of......the total destruction of a culture on the land they invaded  ]
> 
> According to a 2012 report, "The Loss of a Civilization: Destruction of cultural heritage in occupied Cyprus":
> 
> "Turkey has been committing two major international crimes against Cyprus. It has invaded and divided a small, weak but modern and independent European state (since May 1, 2004 the Republic of Cyprus has been a member of the EU); Turkey has also changed the demographic character of the island and has devoted itself to the systematic destruction and obliteration of the cultural heritage of the areas under its military control...
> 
> "This is one of the most tragic aspects of the Cyprus problem and is also clear proof of the determination of Ankara to 'Turkify' the occupied area and to maintain a permanent presence in Cyprus.
> 
> "The occupying power and its puppet regime, from 1974 until today, have been working methodically to erase everything that is Greek and/or Christian from occupied Cyprus..."
> 
> A 2015 United States Library of Congress report confirmed the report:
> 
> "Foreign archaeological teams that were engaged in excavations in Cyprus were forced to discontinue their work after the 1974 events. Their valuable findings have been looted and the teams have not been able to return and resume their excavations.
> 
> "According to some estimates, through illegal excavations in the northern part of Cyprus, more than 60,000 Cypriot artifacts have been stolen and exported abroad to be sold in auction houses or by art dealers. The example of an ancient site dating from Neolithic times at the Cape of St. Andreas illustrates this point. The site, which had already been excavated under the aegis of the Department of Archaeology prior to 1974, was later damaged by the Turkish armed forces during the installation and hoisting of the flags of Turkey and the 'TRNC [Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus].'"
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Turkey Wipes Out the Christian Culture of Occupied Cyprus



I've been often in Northen Cyprus. To sit under The Tree of Idleness, drinking coffee.

Former Christian churches are now either mosques or "museums".


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, yes it does mention "International Law" only once.  That single mention was referencing the International Business Law relative to compensation for the loss of or damage to property.  It is not an enforceable citation.  In fact, it makes no citation at all.  For all we know, that unnamed law may have been revoked.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law.
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 194 did not make law. It did reference already established international law. Israel is not "giving" the Palestinians anything by allowing them to return to their homes.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Since the establishment of the United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine (UNCCP) there has been a number of concepts taken.  One such concept:



			
				PROGRESS REPORT OF THE GENERAL COMMITTEE TO THE CONCILIATION COMMISSION FOR THE PERIOD 14 MAY - 18 JULY said:
			
		

> 10. On 26 May the Israeli delegation submitted to the General Committee for transmission to the Arab delegations a proposal that the frontiers between Israel and the Hashemite Jordan, Kingdom should be, in the north and south, those that had existed between Transjordan and Palestine under the British Mandate and in the centre should follow, with modifications in the interest of both parties, to be discussed at a later date, the present armistice lines (with the exception of the Jerusalem area). As justification for the line suggested in the central area at present under Jordanian military authority, the Israeli delegation submitted plans for a canal which would use the head-waters of the Jordan, and possibly of the Litani, to irrigate the northern Negev (documents Com.Gen./SR/8 and 10).
> SOURCE:  A/AC.25/Com.Gen/9  20 July 1949.


What is important here is that the first approximation of the 1949 proposed boundaries with Jordan are essentially the international boundary found in the existing Treaty today.  The UNCCP did lobby with the "aim to support the Palestinian-Arab and international debate about strategies for promotion of Palestinian refugees' right of return, restitution, and compensation in the framework of a just and durable solution of the Palestinian/Arab - Israeli conflict." (See:  Information & Discussion BriefIssue No. 5, June 2000)

The 5 June I&DB is quite lengthy (≈ 10 Pages). I would just drop down to the "Conclusions" to get the gist of the issues. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

A year working as a journalist in Israel and the Palestinian territories made Hunter Stuart rethink his positions on the conflict.

(full article online)


How a pro-Palestinian American reporter changed his views on Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah, yes it does mention "International Law" only once.  That single mention was referencing the International Business Law relative to compensation for the loss of or damage to property.  It is not an enforceable citation.  In fact, it makes no citation at all.  For all we know, that unnamed law may have been revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law.
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 194 did not make law. It did reference already established international law. Israel is not "giving" the Palestinians anything by allowing them to return to their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Since the establishment of the United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine (UNCCP) there has been a number of concepts taken.  One such concept:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESS REPORT OF THE GENERAL COMMITTEE TO THE CONCILIATION COMMISSION FOR THE PERIOD 14 MAY - 18 JULY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. On 26 May the Israeli delegation submitted to the General Committee for transmission to the Arab delegations a proposal that the frontiers between Israel and the Hashemite Jordan, Kingdom should be, in the north and south, those that had existed between Transjordan and Palestine under the British Mandate and in the centre should follow, with modifications in the interest of both parties, to be discussed at a later date, the present armistice lines (with the exception of the Jerusalem area). As justification for the line suggested in the central area at present under Jordanian military authority, the Israeli delegation submitted plans for a canal which would use the head-waters of the Jordan, and possibly of the Litani, to irrigate the northern Negev (documents Com.Gen./SR/8 and 10).
> SOURCE:  A/AC.25/Com.Gen/9  20 July 1949.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is important here is that the first approximation of the 1949 proposed boundaries with Jordan are essentially the international boundary found in the existing Treaty today.  The UNCCP did lobby with the "aim to support the Palestinian-Arab and international debate about strategies for promotion of Palestinian refugees' right of return, restitution, and compensation in the framework of a just and durable solution of the Palestinian/Arab - Israeli conflict." (See:  Information & Discussion BriefIssue No. 5, June 2000)
> 
> The 5 June I&DB is quite lengthy (≈ 10 Pages). I would just drop down to the "Conclusions" to get the gist of the issues.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.

Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.



Patently false.

194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.

BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by insisting to keep the people in refugee camps.
BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by attacking any efforts to economic cooperation
BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by forcing people into unemployment
BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by discriminating against Palestinian Jews


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,

While I agree with what you say, as far as it goods, our friend P F Tinmore, is on a different trail, that equally has merit, except for the end.



rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.
> 
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by insisting to keep the people in refugee camps.
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by attacking any efforts to economic cooperation
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by forcing people into unemployment
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by discriminating against Palestinian Jews
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

A/RES/194(III) was not implemented for a number of different reasons.  There is no one single reason and there is nothing to say that when the various authorities considered the matter, the fact that they did not push for some action was not necessarily the wrong decision. 

The entire matter rests on the fact that 100 years ago, the intention was made clear.  Yet, nothing has been as controversial as the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  Similarly, there is a controversy on the matter of A/RES/181(II) and the best endeavors "to ensure than an area situated in the territory of the Jewish State, including a seaport and hinterland adequate to provide facilities for a substantial immigration."

And there is the question of the impact of the Arab Palestines to decline the participated in:

•  The establishment of self-governing institutions.
•  The participation in the governance of the territory under the Mandate.
•  The participation in the Steps Preparatory to Independence.​
All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict.  And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:

Negotiation and inquiry, 

Mediation by a third party/agency, 

Negotiated conciliation for grievance and compensation, 

Settlement by arbitration on matters of War Crimes reparations, 

Judicially imposed by an impartial institution for settlement, 

Resorting to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means. 
OR, both sides could just call the conflict resolved and get on with the business of nation-building. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

In fact, no Palestinians, minors or otherwise, are held in Israeli military prisons. According to B’Tselem, which is highly critical of Israeli policies, there are zero Palestinian minors being held by the Israeli military. As of August 31, 2018, 239 Palestinian minors were held by the Israel Prison Service (IPS). The IPS is independent of the IDF, and its prisons are civilian, not military.

Furthermore, Lt. Col. (res) Maurice Hirsch, who served in the IDF Military Advocate General Corps for 19 years, told CAMERA: “The IDF does not have prisons for Palestinians. At most, the IDF has initial detention centers. If at all, Palestinian minors are held in these center for no more than 24 hours.”

(full article online)

Los Angeles Times Corrects Letter: No Palestinian Kids in IDF Prisons | CAMERA


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> While I agree with what you say, as far as it goods, our friend P F Tinmore, is on a different trail, that equally has merit, except for the end.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.
> 
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by insisting to keep the people in refugee camps.
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by attacking any efforts to economic cooperation
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by forcing people into unemployment
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by discriminating against Palestinian Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A/RES/194(III) was not implemented for a number of different reasons.  There is no one single reason and there is nothing to say that when the various authorities considered the matter, the fact that they did not push for some action was not necessarily the wrong decision.
> 
> The entire matter rests on the fact that 100 years ago, the intention was made clear.  Yet, nothing has been as controversial as the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  Similarly, there is a controversy on the matter of A/RES/181(II) and the best endeavors "to ensure than an area situated in the territory of the Jewish State, including a seaport and hinterland adequate to provide facilities for a substantial immigration."
> 
> And there is the question of the impact of the Arab Palestines to decline the participated in:
> 
> •  The establishment of self-governing institutions.
> •  The participation in the governance of the territory under the Mandate.
> •  The participation in the Steps Preparatory to Independence.​
> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict.  And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:
> 
> Negotiation and inquiry,
> 
> Mediation by a third party/agency,
> 
> Negotiated conciliation for grievance and compensation,
> 
> Settlement by arbitration on matters of War Crimes reparations,
> 
> Judicially imposed by an impartial institution for settlement,
> 
> Resorting to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means.
> OR, both sides could just call the conflict resolved and get on with the business of nation-building.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
> 
> Patently false.
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.



False premise.

Virtually all of the Palestinian refugees were unarmed civilians who had nothing to do with any war. It is not like they would be allowing an army to come back with their guns.

And who else besides BDS?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> While I agree with what you say, as far as it goods, our friend P F Tinmore, is on a different trail, that equally has merit, except for the end.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.
> 
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by insisting to keep the people in refugee camps.
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by attacking any efforts to economic cooperation
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by forcing people into unemployment
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by discriminating against Palestinian Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A/RES/194(III) was not implemented for a number of different reasons.  There is no one single reason and there is nothing to say that when the various authorities considered the matter, the fact that they did not push for some action was not necessarily the wrong decision.
> 
> The entire matter rests on the fact that 100 years ago, the intention was made clear.  Yet, nothing has been as controversial as the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  Similarly, there is a controversy on the matter of A/RES/181(II) and the best endeavors "to ensure than an area situated in the territory of the Jewish State, including a seaport and hinterland adequate to provide facilities for a substantial immigration."
> 
> And there is the question of the impact of the Arab Palestines to decline the participated in:
> 
> •  The establishment of self-governing institutions.
> •  The participation in the governance of the territory under the Mandate.
> •  The participation in the Steps Preparatory to Independence.​
> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict.  And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:
> 
> Negotiation and inquiry,
> 
> Mediation by a third party/agency,
> 
> Negotiated conciliation for grievance and compensation,
> 
> Settlement by arbitration on matters of War Crimes reparations,
> 
> Judicially imposed by an impartial institution for settlement,
> 
> Resorting to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means.
> OR, both sides could just call the conflict resolved and get on with the business of nation-building.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict. And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:


Enforce the law. There is no dispute


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> While I agree with what you say, as far as it goods, our friend P F Tinmore, is on a different trail, that equally has merit, except for the end.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.
> 
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by insisting to keep the people in refugee camps.
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by attacking any efforts to economic cooperation
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by forcing people into unemployment
> BDS is attacking Palestinian rights by discriminating against Palestinian Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A/RES/194(III) was not implemented for a number of different reasons.  There is no one single reason and there is nothing to say that when the various authorities considered the matter, the fact that they did not push for some action was not necessarily the wrong decision.
> 
> The entire matter rests on the fact that 100 years ago, the intention was made clear.  Yet, nothing has been as controversial as the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  Similarly, there is a controversy on the matter of A/RES/181(II) and the best endeavors "to ensure than an area situated in the territory of the Jewish State, including a seaport and hinterland adequate to provide facilities for a substantial immigration."
> 
> And there is the question of the impact of the Arab Palestines to decline the participated in:
> 
> •  The establishment of self-governing institutions.
> •  The participation in the governance of the territory under the Mandate.
> •  The participation in the Steps Preparatory to Independence.​
> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict.  And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:
> 
> Negotiation and inquiry,
> 
> Mediation by a third party/agency,
> 
> Negotiated conciliation for grievance and compensation,
> 
> Settlement by arbitration on matters of War Crimes reparations,
> 
> Judicially imposed by an impartial institution for settlement,
> 
> Resorting to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means.
> OR, both sides could just call the conflict resolved and get on with the business of nation-building.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict. And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce the law. There is no dispute
Click to expand...


False premise. The dispute from the Arab-Moslem perspective hinges on the mere existence of Jews in an Islamist waqf. That is spelled out clearly in the Hamas charter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After reporting yesterday that “Iran has never threatened to attack Israel,” the Associated Press’ “clarification” today unfortunately casts those very threats as a matter of Israeli perception, as opposed to reality.  The Nov. 24 article by Nasser Karimi, dateline Tehran, outrageously claimed:

Iran supports militant groups like Hezbollah and Hamas that are pledged to Israel’s destruction. Iran has never threatened to attack Israel, but has vowed to retaliate if it is attacked.


(full article online)

AP “Clarification” Casts Iranian Threats As Israeli Perception | CAMERA


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah, yes it does mention "International Law" only once.  That single mention was referencing the International Business Law relative to compensation for the loss of or damage to property.  It is not an enforceable citation.  In fact, it makes no citation at all.  For all we know, that unnamed law may have been revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Byrne & McCutcheon notes that *the General Assembly ‘has no power to compel action by any government,* but its recommendations carry political weight’3.Whilst these recommendations are not binding on UN members, they can quite often lead to the development of International Law.
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 194 did not make law. It did reference already established international law. Israel is not "giving" the Palestinians anything by allowing them to return to their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Since the establishment of the United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine (UNCCP) there has been a number of concepts taken.  One such concept:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESS REPORT OF THE GENERAL COMMITTEE TO THE CONCILIATION COMMISSION FOR THE PERIOD 14 MAY - 18 JULY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. On 26 May the Israeli delegation submitted to the General Committee for transmission to the Arab delegations a proposal that the frontiers between Israel and the Hashemite Jordan, Kingdom should be, in the north and south, those that had existed between Transjordan and Palestine under the British Mandate and in the centre should follow, with modifications in the interest of both parties, to be discussed at a later date, the present armistice lines (with the exception of the Jerusalem area). As justification for the line suggested in the central area at present under Jordanian military authority, the Israeli delegation submitted plans for a canal which would use the head-waters of the Jordan, and possibly of the Litani, to irrigate the northern Negev (documents Com.Gen./SR/8 and 10).
> SOURCE:  A/AC.25/Com.Gen/9  20 July 1949.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is important here is that the first approximation of the 1949 proposed boundaries with Jordan are essentially the international boundary found in the existing Treaty today.  The UNCCP did lobby with the "aim to support the Palestinian-Arab and international debate about strategies for promotion of Palestinian refugees' right of return, restitution, and compensation in the framework of a just and durable solution of the Palestinian/Arab - Israeli conflict." (See:  Information & Discussion BriefIssue No. 5, June 2000)
> 
> The 5 June I&DB is quite lengthy (≈ 10 Pages). I would just drop down to the "Conclusions" to get the gist of the issues.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN wimped out on implementing resolution 194. Since then they have repeatedly passed resolutions calling for the right to return only to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Now BDS is the only call for Palestinian rights.
Click to expand...


And LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT!

Israel Shatters 2017 Record in Tourism, Drawing 3.6 Million in 2018

Palestinians+Admit+%27BDS+Hurts+Us+Most%27&utm_term=F161108SB11-200x140_jpg


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I think we are caught in the weeds.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 194 wasn't implemented because it required Arab refugees abandon hostility and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> Virtually all of the Palestinian refugees were unarmed civilians who had nothing to do with any war. It is not like they would be allowing an army to come back with their guns.
> And who else besides BDS?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First:  I did not say this.  I said:  "A/RES/194 (III)" was not implemented for a number of different reasons."  But, one of those reasons was (surely) that there was no reasonable expectation for the end to hostilities.  The Arab Palestinians did not come out of the *"Civil War*" (1947-1948) with any clear advantage.  The "Civil War' continued under another name when the Arab League entered the fray in May 1948.  Without regard to why the Arab Palestinian Refugees were not allowed to return is a very complex matter.  It is not as simple as "just let them return."  One must ask if A/RES/194 (III) was implemented in 1949, would that have achieved peace?  Answer:  NO_*! *_ *The refugees wishing to return to their homes presented an internal security problem  and would have quite possibly ignited a very bloody "Civil War."*  While some of the returning refugees would be willing to live in peace with their neighbors, even if one percent of the returnees were committed to the violence of their solemn declaration as stated in the Statement of 6 February 1948 Communicated to the Secretary-General by the Arab Higher Committee, that would represent more than 6000 anti-government insurgents _(hell, al-Qaeda wasn't that bigª)_ and a dedicated threat to the establishment of a Jewish National Home.

I stand by my assessment that the reasons for not implementing A/RES/194 (III) back in 1949, besides not having the support by the international community, was much the same as it is today.  The "Right of Return" (RoR) would not stimulate an end to the violence, even if 99% of the returnees were to be peaceful, the potential number of the various Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters would be staggering.
_________________________
Footnote:
_ ª On June 2, 2016, the Department of State released its 2015 Country Reports on Terrorism, including an estimated strength for al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) at up to 4,000 members._



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these self-imposed limitations on the Arab Palestinians contributed to the outcome of today's conflict. And again, the Arab Palestinians have compounded the problems with the conflict by rejecting, or politically and diplomatically scuttling and change for the efforts to be successful or on any dispute resolution process to be fruitful:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforce the law. There is no dispute
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Point _(specifically)_ to "The Law" and I'll address that specifically.  But, even A/RES/194 (III).  And given that the Arab Palestinians do not follow the Declaration on Principles (DoP) of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nation, why should Israel take any risk at all under Article 51, Chapter VII...

And, the Arab Palestinians, not adhering to the DoP, really have no complaints, claims, or demands on the table to discuss.  Right now, they are on the border of a sovereign state trying to invade by asymmetric means.  No nation in the world would allow that rabble in under any circumstance.

*(SUMMATION)*

The RoR, whether implemented then (1948) or implemented now (2018), has no reasonable expectation of ending the conflict.  In fact, in all probability, the violence would increase, and maybe even create another failed state in the middle of less successful Arab States.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Syrian regime grants citizenship to Iranians, Hezbollah fighters


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

This is very interesting.



Sixties Fan said:


> Report: Syrian regime grants citizenship to Iranians, Hezbollah fighters


(COMMENT)

Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC) and Hezbollah WOW_*!*_

OK, I can picture Hezbollah (Iranian sopported) going home to the al-Bekka Valley. 
I can invision the IRGC setting up a covert staging area in southwest Syria.
Then I can see the Hezbollah establishing a supply link between Lebanon and the covert camp.

I don't know how many IRGC fighters there are involved and to be avialible after the Syrian Conflict.  But the Israelis are going to have to make a very good surveillance program, detailed topographic maps, and overhead imagery soon; of all the likely areas for encampments and infiltration routes.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

ICC said to allow for evacuation of West Bank Bedouin village


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKMW prompts correction to Scottish paper’s claim that Israeli Knesset is in Tel Aviv


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ICC said to allow for evacuation of West Bank Bedouin village


*Israel denies ICC said no legal impediment to razing Khan al-Ahmar*
The Justice Ministry denies a report earlier today in Walla, according to which the prosecutor’s office at the International Criminal Court told Israeli officials that there are no legal barriers to evacuating a Bedouin hamlet in the West Bank.

Such reports regarding Khan al-Ahmar “are incorrect,” the ministry says in a statement.

—_ Jacob Magid_


----------



## rylah

*Jews expelled from Arab states call on UN to recognize their plight *

Seventy years after the exodus and expulsion of some 850,000 Jews from Arab states and Iran, the heads of communities of Jews from Arab countries are demanding the United Nations officially recognize the suffering they were forced to endure.

In a letter to U.N. Secretary General Antonio Guterres, community leaders, among them Dr. Shimon Ohayon, director of Bar-Ilan University's Dahan Center and chairman of the Alliance of Moroccan Immigrants wrote, "While the U.N. organizes events to mark the departure of 450,000 Palestinians from Israel upon the establishment of the state, following a war imposed on Israel, we do not see recognition of the expulsion of Jews from Arab countries."

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/...-states-call-on-un-to-recognize-their-plight/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Resident of nearby Palestinian Arab village brought to Efrat after suffering serious injuries in a fall, receives treatment from residents.

Residents of Efrat save Arab's life


----------



## rylah

*Progressive Zionists vs. Zionesses*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yasmin Alibhai-Brown: Hyperbole, Lies and Half-Truths | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sudanese writer against normalization with "Jews" because he says Israel doesn't care about human rights ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israel, doing what needs to be done to protect its population ]

Syria: IAF attacks Iranian targets


----------



## Sixties Fan

"As a legal scholar, I needed to find out at what point in time these powers made decisions that they had a right to make. The Balfour Declaration is, no doubt, a very important moment. In the midst of the war [World War I] in November 1917, the British were worried about how it was going and decided to support the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. That was a very important political decision, even if it has no legal validity. In 1917, there was no country named 'Palestine.' The Holy Land was part of the Ottoman Empire and divided into districts. Palestine was seen as the Holy Land for the Jews. The British only conquered Jerusalem later on. So the Balfour Declaration does not serve as a basis for the Jews' right [to Jerusalem]."

In January 1919, peace talks were held in Paris. Among other things, the conference was supposed to settle the matter of who would control the countries defeated in the war. Arab and Zionist delegations appeared before representatives of the victors and laid out their demands for territory in the defeated Ottoman Empire.

"This was after the deal that [Chaim] Weizmann and Emir Faisal struck in January 1919," Gauthier says.

"Faisal the Hashemite made it clear he would support the Jews' claim to Palestine. He tried to gain the support of the Jews for him to control vast swathes of the Ottoman Empire – Iraq, Syria, Lebanon. But no decisions on the Middle East were made in the Paris talks. Germany and Austro-Hungary gave us their rights to any of the territories. This is the key development in international law I was looking for, the moment at which the victorious powers [in World War I] gave up their claims."

A historic turning point for the Jews took place in San Remo in April 1920.

"For two days, representatives of the victorious nations discussed what to do with the Ottoman Empire's land and how to respond to the demands from the Arabs and the Jews. On April 25, they made the decision: Britain, France, Italy, Greece, Belgium, and Japan agreed that the Jews could establish a national home in Palestine. The most fervent supporter was David Lloyd George of Britain. The French representative asked him why Palestine should be given to the Jews. He responded by pulling out a map that showed the boundaries of the Holy Land in the time of King David and King Solomon," he says.

Q: In other words, including Jerusalem, Judea, and Samaria? 

"Indeed. San Remo was the first time that the Jews' historical right to the Land of Israel was recognized. The powers that had all the authority recognized that historical connection. The San Remo decision is anchored in the Treaty of Sevres that was signed with Turkey in the summer of 1920, which was not ratified by the Turks. But in 1923, in the Treaty of Lausanne, the Turks gave up ownership of territory in the Middle East, and the content of the Treaty of Sevres wasn't changed at all. That agreement clearly states that the rights [to the land] are transferred to the winning powers.

"The only difference between Jerusalem and Judea and Samaria is that Israel, the Jewish state, has adopted its right to Jerusalem. When the U.N. publishes resolutions referring to 'occupied Palestinian territories,' the term has no validity when it comes to international law, since these territories were never Palestinian. The term 'occupied' might be correct, if it is used to indicate that their status will be determined in the future."

Gauthier makes it clear that he is not taking a political stance.

"As a legal scholar, I have determined that it is not just to claim that Jews/Israelis anywhere in Jerusalem are thieves or settlers who illegally took over something that isn't theirs," he says.

"The rights [to Jerusalem] were given to the Jews at a specific point in history. That is relevant to every negotiation and any future agreement about the status of Jerusalem. The problem is that a certain political narrative has taken the place of legal arguments."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/30/international-consensus-on-jerusalem-is-baseless/


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> There were several pogroms against Palestinian Jews.
> In fact the Arab pogroms were the initial trigger that caused Jews to organize politically worldwide, this organization is known today as Zionism.
> 
> Zionism was a reaction to Arab pogroms in Syria-Palestine exactly during the time You mentioned. The Damascus affair is just one example of the pogroms that caused Jews to raise arms and seek independence from Muslim rule:
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> The incident and its repercussions were considerable. According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[8]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of the modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[9]


You are referring to an incident that occurred in 1840 with the Ottoman Empire.  First, the Palestinians are not Ottoman's and second) as I said before, there were no major incidents of violence between this time and the Zionist migration.

Ergo, Zionists imported the violence and racial hatred with them.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Your math is incorrect.
> 
> Majority of the land -78% was already given to an Arab state.
> The 90% didn't become a majority by peaceful means.


My math is beyond reproach.  So are my conclusions.

I think the Israelis killed Bush41.  Because they thought we weren't giving them enough aid.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were several pogroms against Palestinian Jews.
> In fact the Arab pogroms were the initial trigger that caused Jews to organize politically worldwide, this organization is known today as Zionism.
> 
> Zionism was a reaction to Arab pogroms in Syria-Palestine exactly during the time You mentioned. The Damascus affair is just one example of the pogroms that caused Jews to raise arms and seek independence from Muslim rule:
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> The incident and its repercussions were considerable. According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[8]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of the modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[9]
> 
> 
> 
> You are referring to an incident that occurred in 1840 with the Ottoman Empire.  First, the Palestinians are not Ottoman's and second) as I said before, there were no major incidents of violence between this time and the Zionist migration.
> 
> Ergo, Zionists imported the violence and racial hatred with them.
Click to expand...


Written by a Palestinian Jew of Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:

_"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
*On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_

Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q.Harmony much?


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Yes, so we are constantly told.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the pro-Arab Palestinians have little understanding of "Rights."  I don't think they understadthe difference between "Positive Rights" - "Negative Rights," and "Obligations."
> 
> In the most general sense, "Rights" can be loosely defined as an entitlement for the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> RIGHT   ⇔   ENTITLEMENT
> The equivelency*!*​*Negative Rights *_(an entity is required not to obstruct the right of another from execution)_
> _.....................................(A negative right protects an entity from harm if they try to secure something.)_
> *Positive  Rights *_(obliges action, some entity is required to take an action)_
> _.....................................(A positive right would be the right to have something provided.)_
> 
> Philosophers and political scientists make a distinction between negative and positive rights (not to be confused with the distinction between negative and positive liberties). According to this view, positive rights usually oblige action, whereas negative rights usually oblige inaction. These obligations may be of either a legal or moral character.
> *Negative and Positive rights - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Negative_and_positive_rights*
> 
> The issue of rights is a double-edged sword.
> 
> Israel has secured effective control of the West Bank.   During the Oslo Accords, it was agreed that the Arab Palestians would Area "A" and the Israelis would have Area "C."
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Israelis)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "A."
> •  The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "C" and Sovereign Israeli Territory.​Similarly:
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.
> •  The Israelis DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Arab Palestinians to provide anything to the Israelis that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.​
> I think that, at least for the Arab Palestinians, the "Rights" argument is a loser.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You can't walk up to someone's house and tell them their house is now yours because God said so.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Yes, so we are constantly told.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's no getting around the fact that there is an existing, indigenous, non-Jewish population in that area and they have rights.  Rights you cannot take away.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the pro-Arab Palestinians have little understanding of "Rights."  I don't think they understadthe difference between "Positive Rights" - "Negative Rights," and "Obligations."
> 
> In the most general sense, "Rights" can be loosely defined as an entitlement for the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> RIGHT   ⇔   ENTITLEMENT
> The equivelency*!*​*Negative Rights *_(an entity is required not to obstruct the right of another from execution)_
> _.....................................(A negative right protects an entity from harm if they try to secure something.)_
> *Positive  Rights *_(obliges action, some entity is required to take an action)_
> _.....................................(A positive right would be the right to have something provided.)_
> 
> Philosophers and political scientists make a distinction between negative and positive rights (not to be confused with the distinction between negative and positive liberties). According to this view, positive rights usually oblige action, whereas negative rights usually oblige inaction. These obligations may be of either a legal or moral character.
> *Negative and Positive rights - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Negative_and_positive_rights*
> 
> The issue of rights is a double-edged sword.
> 
> Israel has secured effective control of the West Bank.   During the Oslo Accords, it was agreed that the Arab Palestians would Area "A" and the Israelis would have Area "C."
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Israelis)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "A."
> •  The Israelis have the "Negative Right" not to be obstructed _(by the Arab Palestinians)_ in their political pursuits and control over Area "C" and Sovereign Israeli Territory.​Similarly:
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Israel to provide territory to the Arab Palestinians that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.
> •  The Israelis DO NOT have the "Positive Right" that requires Arab Palestinians to provide anything to the Israelis that has not been mutually agreed upon by the two parties.​
> I think that, at least for the Arab Palestinians, the "Rights" argument is a loser.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't walk up to someone's house and tell them their house is now yours because God said so.
Click to expand...

Muslims did it all the time with their pogroms.

And Palestinian and Jordanian Muslims did it all the time against Palestinian Jews from 1920 to 1948.

Look how empty of Jews Gaza, TransJordan, Hebron, Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem became during those 28 years.

Nothing new.  It had been happening in Europe with the Christians clearing neighborhoods, and the Muslims did exactly the same from time to time following their gods, Jesus and Allah.  Their gods, "said so".

But, let us hear you say that Only the Jews, oops, the Zionists went to Muslims houses and "took them" because their G-D  "said so".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ Billo_Really, et al,

That is a great theme.  You should make a T-Shirt or take it to the Comedy Club.



Billo_Really said:


> You are referring to an incident that occurred in 1840 with the Ottoman Empire.  First, the Palestinians are not Ottoman's and second) as I said before, there were no major incidents of violence between this time and the Zionist migration.
> 
> Ergo, Zionists imported the violence and racial hatred with them.


*(COMMENT)*

"Correlation does not imply Causation"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Muslims did it all the time with their pogroms.
> 
> And Palestinian and Jordanian Muslims did it all the time against Palestinian Jews from 1920 to 1948.
> 
> Look how empty of Jews Gaza, TransJordan, Hebron, Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem became during those 28 years.
> 
> Nothing new.  It had been happening in Europe with the Christians clearing neighborhoods, and the Muslims did exactly the same from time to time following their gods, Jesus and Allah.  Their gods, "said so".
> 
> But, let us hear you say that Only the Jews, oops, the Zionists went to Muslims houses and "took them" because their G-D  "said so".


It has been well documented 750,000 Palestinian-Arabs were driven from their homes by Zionist terrorist groups.  Don't play dumb here.  You knew Arabs were driven from their homes, by your position on the right of return.  What are they returning to?  The homes you took.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> That is a great theme.  You should make a T-Shirt or take it to the Comedy Club.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are referring to an incident that occurred in 1840 with the Ottoman Empire.  First, the Palestinians are not Ottoman's and second) as I said before, there were no major incidents of violence between this time and the Zionist migration.
> 
> Ergo, Zionists imported the violence and racial hatred with them.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "Correlation does not imply Causation"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How long are you going to go on defending selfish assholes who think their shit don't stink?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
Billo_Really,  et al,

When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"



Billo_Really said:


> It has been well documented 750,000 Palestinian-Arabs were driven from their homes by Zionist terrorist groups.  Don't play dumb here.  You knew Arabs were driven from their homes, by your position on the right of return.  What are they returning to?  The homes you took.


*(QUESTIONs)*

The Arab Palestinians claim the RoR in four cases.

◈  That period _(in general)_ covering 1946-to-1949.
✦  The period before Israeli sovereignty...
✦  The Period after Israeli Sovereinty and during the Armistice of 1949...
⟴ The period after the Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)
⟴  The period after the Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)​◈  Thet period _(in general)_ covering 1967-to-1988 _(under Jordainan Sovereignty)_.
◈  That period _(in general)_ covering 1988-to-Oslo Accord _(during the period under which Israel maintained effective control)_.
◈  That period _(in general)_ covering the preiod1995 _(during which Israel maintained full control over Area "C" by Palestinian Agreement)_.​
What particular binding agreement _(an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law)_ or "Law" covers those four periods pertaining to RoR_?_

◈   In November 1988, the PLO Declared Independence.  However, Jordan had, by that time, abandon the sovereignty held over the territory.  *What, if any, does the Jordainian abandonment of the territory, leaving it in the hands of the Israeelis have on the matter and law.?*  The territory in question was nolonger under the sovereignty of Jordan state _(terra nullius);_ Israel effectively occupied the territory, when Jordan expressly relinquished sovereignty.​
When you talk about RoR, I am only more confused that you don't explain to me, the period and the binding laws in effect.

Help me out here...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been well documented 750,000 Palestinian-Arabs were driven from their homes by Zionist terrorist groups.  Don't play dumb here.  You knew Arabs were driven from their homes, by your position on the right of return.  What are they returning to?  The homes you took.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians claim the RoR in four cases.
> 
> ◈  That period _(in general)_ covering 1946-to-1949.
> ✦  The period before Israeli sovereignty...
> ✦  The Period after Israeli Sovereinty and during the Armistice of 1949...
> ⟴ The period after the Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)
> ⟴  The period after the Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)​◈  Thet period _(in general)_ covering 1967-to-1988 _(under Jordainan Sovereignty)_.
> ◈  That period _(in general)_ covering 1988-to-Oslo Accord _(during the period under which Israel maintained effective control)_.
> ◈  That period _(in general)_ covering the preiod1995 _(during which Israel maintained full control over Area "C" by Palestinian Agreement)_.​What particular binding agreement _(an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law)_ or "Law" covers those four periods pertaining to RoR_?_
> 
> ◈   In November 1988, the PLO Declared Independence.  However, Jordan had, by that time, abandon the sovereignty held over the territory.  *What, if any, does the Jordainian abandonment of the territory, leaving it in the hands of the Israeelis have on the matter and law.?*  The territory in question was nolonger under the sovereignty of Jordan state _(terra nullius);_ Israel effectively occupied the territory, when Jordan expressly relinquished sovereignty.​
> When you talk about RoR, I am only more confused that you don't explain to me, the period and the binding laws in effect.
> 
> Help me out here...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

 _"...Israel effectively occupied the territory, when Jordan expressly relinquished sovereignty."
_
An "occupied territory" is only temporary and can't be transformed.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,  et al,

It doesn't quite answer the question.



Billo_Really said:


> An "occupied territory" is only temporary and can't be transformed.


*(COMMENT)*

Who says that.  Every single thing on the planet is temporary.  The question is, for how long it remains in one state before it changes into another.

As asked in *Posting #6135* (supra):

◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "occupied territory" is only temporary and can't be transformed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Who says that.  Every single thing on the planet is temporary.  The question is, for how long it remains in one state before it changes into another.
> 
> As asked in *Posting #6135* (supra):
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.

According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,  et al,

It doesn't quite answer the question.



Billo_Really said:


> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.


*(COMMENT)*

◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newsweek thinks there was once a Palestinian state ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.



Your analogy is faulty since both Germany and Poland existed as States prior to any annexation or conflict. One State entered another State's sovereign territory.  Clearly and obviously a violation of international law.  

You are deliberately misrepresenting "Israel's logic", in order to demonize Israel.  Israel in no way suggests that it is lawful for the sovereign of one State to annex the sovereign territory of another State.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veteran AP Journalist's Inside Story how the press distort the Israel story


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs throw rockets or fire rockets, Israel citizens make something good out of them ]

Ner Tamid Yeshiva head attacked. Rabbi promises that rock hitting his car will be cornerstone in new boarding school for students.

(full article online)

Rock attack: 'Window shattered, car swerved; huge miracle'


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Veteran AP Journalist's Inside Story how the press distort the Israel story



I haven't watched the whole thing yet, though I will.  

He makes an excellent point about framing the conflict as the Israel/Palestine conflict rather than the broader Israel/Arab conflict.  Comparing it to the "Canada Japan War of 1942", or the "America Italy war of 1944", which, of course, we never do.  Because it was WWII.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You're playing word games.  Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Your analogy is faulty since both Germany and Poland existed as States prior to any annexation or conflict. One State entered another State's sovereign territory.  Clearly and obviously a violation of international law.
> 
> You are deliberately misrepresenting "Israel's logic", in order to demonize Israel.  Israel in no way suggests that it is lawful for the sovereign of one State to annex the sovereign territory of another State.


What you did was take land you had no sovereign title to.  And you cannot acquire land by force.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> I haven't watched the whole thing yet, though I will.
> 
> He makes an excellent point about framing the conflict as the Israel/Palestine conflict rather than the broader Israel/Arab conflict.  Comparing it to the "Canada Japan War of 1942", or the "America Italy war of 1944", which, of course, we never do.  Because it was WWII.


It's a war Zionists started.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're playing word games.  Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Many Arab Palestinians have already been allowed to return to Israel.
You have not notice.

All other Arab Palestinians who fled Israel, being told to leave by their leaders or expelled because they were attacking Israelis, will not have any right to return.  And I am speaking only of those who left, not all the generations born afterwards.  That is not a demand made by any other people, and Israel does not have to accommodate the Arab Muslim desire to see Israel destroyed any which way the Muslims can think of.


Jews are the Indigenous Native people of the land.  They have all the right to return to their homeland if they so desire.  It is the same in many other countries where future generations are allowed that right in their own ancient homeland.

Arabs, including Palestinians, Egyptians, Lebanese, Syrians, etc,  have all the right to return to any part of the Arabian Peninsula.

No one is keeping them from their right to return to Arabia.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the whole thing yet, though I will.
> 
> He makes an excellent point about framing the conflict as the Israel/Palestine conflict rather than the broader Israel/Arab conflict.  Comparing it to the "Canada Japan War of 1942", or the "America Italy war of 1944", which, of course, we never do.  Because it was WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a war Zionists started.
Click to expand...

Your worthless distorted song is not a hit.
Why?  Because it is a lie and you know it.

So, how exactly was Israel going to conquer seven Arab countries the day after it declared Independence in May 1948?

What army?
What weapons?
What plan?

Now, do not confuse may 1948 with 1967, 1973 or today.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your analogy is faulty since both Germany and Poland existed as States prior to any annexation or conflict. One State entered another State's sovereign territory.  Clearly and obviously a violation of international law.
> 
> You are deliberately misrepresenting "Israel's logic", in order to demonize Israel.  Israel in no way suggests that it is lawful for the sovereign of one State to annex the sovereign territory of another State.
> 
> 
> 
> What you did was take land you had no sovereign title to.  And you cannot acquire land by force.
Click to expand...

Jews acquired land legally, just as Iraq, Lebanon and Syria became States.

Legally.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> What you did was take land you had no sovereign title to.  And you cannot acquire land by force.



The Jewish people most certainly had sovereign title to at LEAST SOME of the land.

Are you trying to argue that the Jewish people have no right to sovereignty anywhere?  Or are you trying to argue that the Jewish people DO have rights to sovereignty in their re-constituted homeland and its just a matter of determining where, exactly?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the whole thing yet, though I will.
> 
> He makes an excellent point about framing the conflict as the Israel/Palestine conflict rather than the broader Israel/Arab conflict.  Comparing it to the "Canada Japan War of 1942", or the "America Italy war of 1944", which, of course, we never do.  Because it was WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a war Zionists started.
Click to expand...


Yes.  That is what Humanity says as well.  But no one wants to defend their claim.  So, defend it.  Where, when and by what actions did the Jewish people start the war with the entire Arab nations?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.



Yes!  Exactly.  You've finally got it.  BOTH peoples have the right to return.  Both the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have an inherent, inviolable right to live in that land.  Both peoples also have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination and sovereignty in that land.  

Agree or disagree?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,  et al,

OH Stop for a minute and thinks about what you said...



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're playing word games.  Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Ref:  
❖  S/747  16 May 1948  •
❖  S/RES/69 (1949) S/1277 4 March 1949  •
❖  A/RES/273 (III) 11 May 1949  •​
First off → the Provisional Government of Israel was NOT based on the "Right of Return (RoR)."   It was based in fact on two key positions: 

The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory took such steps, as called for by the 27 Nov '47 A/RES/181 (II).
The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory implemented (put into effect) the Plan pertaining to applicable recommendations.
The Jewish people exercised their Right to Self-Destermination in the act of proclaiming the establishment of the Jewish State in Palestine called Israel. 

Imbedded in the proclaimation was the open invitation to all Jews (world-wide)  to participate in the creation of a nation based on the intended behavior of Liberty, Justice, and Peace.
The nation would include the notion that political equity extends to all it citizen (no distinctions of separation). 
The second point is that you may read the three essential documents that actually key in the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.  And in reviewing those documents, the RoR was not mentioned once. 

Finally, Israel has the right to defend itself from Arab League or Arab Palestinian threats to use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF launches operation on Lebanon border to destroy Hezbollah attack tunnels


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Many Arab Palestinians have already been allowed to return to Israel.
> You have not notice.


I noticed Israeli snipers shooting peaceful, "Right of Return" protesters, these past few months.



Sixties Fan said:


> All other Arab Palestinians who fled Israel, being told to leave by their leaders or expelled because they were attacking Israelis, will not have any right to return.


That's another one of your big lies.  It's  absurd to think someone would leave a home they've been living in for generations, because someone they've never met, came up one day and _"ASKED THEM TO!"_



Sixties Fan said:


> And I am speaking only of those who left, not all the generations born afterwards.  That is not a demand made by any other people, and Israel does not have to accommodate the Arab Muslim desire to see Israel destroyed any which way the Muslims can think of.


I wonder why they think that?  Maybe that's because of what Zionists have been doing to them for the last 100 years?  Quid pro quo, mother-fucker!



Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are the Indigenous Native people of the land.  They have all the right to return to their homeland if they so desire.  It is the same in many other countries where future generations are allowed that right in their own ancient homeland.


And so are Palestinian-Arabs. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs, including Palestinians, Egyptians, Lebanese, Syrians, etc,  have all the right to return to any part of the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> No one is keeping them from their right to return to Arabia.


We're not talking about that.  We're talking about the over 750,000 Palestinian-Arabs, Zionists drove out of the area through the use of Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.

That's another thing you don't want to read or discuss.  How the terrorist group Irgun, is now the Likud Party.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Your worthless distorted song is not a hit.
> Why?  Because it is a lie and you know it.
> 
> So, how exactly was Israel going to conquer seven Arab countries the day after it declared Independence in May 1948?
> 
> What army?
> What weapons?
> What plan?
> 
> Now, do not confuse may 1948 with 1967, 1973 or today.


There are a number of things that caused the war:

illegal Jewish immigration into the area.
racist, apartheid policies set up by Zionist land owners.
immigrated Zionists treating indigenous Palestinian-Arabs like garbage.
Zionist terrorism, like the one at Deir Yassen.
How did they do it?  Like any other common street gang would do, if the local police vacated the area and refused to enforce the law.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews acquired land legally, just as Iraq, Lebanon and Syria became States.
> 
> Legally.


You're such a fuckin' liar!  Israel seized the West Bank, Gaza, Golan Heights and East Jerusalem, in the '67 war.  And they've been occupying that land ever since.  International law states a territory under occupation cannot change ownership.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people most certainly had sovereign title to at LEAST SOME of the land.
> 
> Are you trying to argue that the Jewish people have no right to sovereignty anywhere?  Or are you trying to argue that the Jewish people DO have rights to sovereignty in their re-constituted homeland and its just a matter of determining where, exactly?


I'm saying the land you took in the '67 war, is not yours.  And it never will be yours.  _*Conquer by Conquest*_ has been illegal ever since the end of WWII.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> International law states a territory under occupation cannot change ownership.



I'm not at all sure that international law says that definitively.  Feel free to quote relevant passages form actual, you know, law.  But in order to prove this claim of changed ownership, you would have to prove that the territory was previously under sovereignty A and that is is now under sovereignty B and that A occupied B. I'll leave you to fill out the blanks of A and B.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> I'm saying the land you took in the '67 war, is not yours.



Well, clearly not MINE.  But by that I assume you mean Israel's.  I understand your claim. That is, I understand what you claim. I want you to defend your claim.  

Prior to the 1967 war, who held sovereignty over which land?  Be specific.  Provide references to documents.  You don't have to quote them or link them, I've read them all, just say.  

For example, "the Treaty of Lausanne says...."  or "the Mandate for Palestine says..."  or "the Israeli/Jordan Armistice Agreement says..."

Defend your claim that the land belonged to a certain someone prior to 1967.  Good luck.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Yes.  That is what Humanity says as well.  But no one wants to defend their claim.  So, defend it.  Where, when and by what actions did the Jewish people start the war with the entire Arab nations?


I just did this with that sixties homer.  Two things: 1) Jewish people did not start a war with arab nations.  And 2) why do you keep bringing up Jews, when this is not a religious issue?  The issue is not people being mad at Jews because of their Jewishness.  It's about Zionist terrorist groups, taking away the inalienable rights of Palestinian-Arabs, by force, after the British vacated the area.  That's why the Arab armies of surrounding nations went in to do, albeit failed.  They went in to enforce the law after the British refused to do so.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Yes!  Exactly.  You've finally got it.  BOTH peoples have the right to return.  Both the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have an inherent, inviolable right to live in that land.  Both peoples also have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination and sovereignty in that land.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


Did you just make up a word?

What is "inviolable"?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  That is what Humanity says as well.  But no one wants to defend their claim.  So, defend it.  Where, when and by what actions did the Jewish people start the war with the entire Arab nations?
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this with that sixties homer.  Two things: 1) Jewish people did not start a war with arab nations.  And 2) why do you keep bringing up Jews, when this is not a religious issue?  The issue is not people being mad at Jews because of their Jewishness.  It's about Zionist terrorist groups, taking away the inalienable rights of Palestinian-Arabs, by force, after the British vacated the area.  That's why the Arab armies of surrounding nations went in to do, albeit failed.  They went in to enforce the law after the British refused to do so.
Click to expand...


Well, I keep bringing up Jews because "Zionists" is nonsense term. 

So we agree that the Jewish people are not the cause of the war between Jews and Arabs.  Cool.

The conflict is about (nonsense word really meaning Jews) taking away the inalienable rights of Palestinian Arabs, by force.  Cool.  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Arabs?  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Jews?  

And in a previous message you claim that the problem started in 1967.  In this post you claim the problem started when the British vacated the area which means 1948.  So which is it?  1948 or 1967?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Exactly.  You've finally got it.  BOTH peoples have the right to return.  Both the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have an inherent, inviolable right to live in that land.  Both peoples also have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination and sovereignty in that land.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just make up a word?
> 
> What is "inviolable"?
Click to expand...



in·vi·o·la·ble
/inˈvīələbəl/
_adjective_

never to be broken, infringed, or dishonored.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> OH Stop for a minute and thinks about what you said...
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're playing word games.  Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Ref:
> ❖  S/747  16 May 1948  •
> ❖  S/RES/69 (1949) S/1277 4 March 1949  •
> ❖  A/RES/273 (III) 11 May 1949  •​
> First off → the Provisional Government of Israel was NOT based on the "Right of Return (RoR)."   It was based in fact on two key positions:
> 
> The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory took such steps, as called for by the 27 Nov '47 A/RES/181 (II).
> The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory implemented (put into effect) the Plan pertaining to applicable recommendations.
> The Jewish people exercised their Right to Self-Destermination in the act of proclaiming the establishment of the Jewish State in Palestine called Israel.
> 
> Imbedded in the proclaimation was the open invitation to all Jews (world-wide)  to participate in the creation of a nation based on the intended behavior of Liberty, Justice, and Peace.
> The nation would include the notion that political equity extends to all it citizen (no distinctions of separation).
> The second point is that you may read the three essential documents that actually key in the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.  And in reviewing those documents, the RoR was not mentioned once.
> 
> Finally, Israel has the right to defend itself from Arab League or Arab Palestinian threats to use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

181 was a non-binding resolution.
You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._
Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.
And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> International law states a territory under occupation cannot change ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all sure that international law says that definitively.  Feel free to quote relevant passages form actual, you know, law.  But in order to prove this claim of changed ownership, you would have to prove that the territory was previously under sovereignty A and that is is now under sovereignty B and that A occupied B. I'll leave you to fill out the blanks of A and B.
Click to expand...

The law states...

_"Territory is considered occupied when it is placed under the authority of the hostile army."_​That doesn't say anything about who the owner is.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Well, clearly not MINE.  But by that I assume you mean Israel's.  I understand your claim. That is, I understand what you claim. I want you to defend your claim.
> 
> Prior to the 1967 war, who held sovereignty over which land?  Be specific.  Provide references to documents.  You don't have to quote them or link them, I've read them all, just say.
> 
> For example, "the Treaty of Lausanne says...."  or "the Mandate for Palestine says..."  or "the Israeli/Jordan Armistice Agreement says..."
> 
> Defend your claim that the land belonged to a certain someone prior to 1967.  Good luck.


It does not matter who the land belonged to.  All that matters, is it was not Israel.  That is land Israel seized in the '67 war.  You cannot hold onto land seized in a war.  That's what the Nazis did and the world said no.  Not then, not now.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Well, I keep bringing up Jews because "Zionists" is nonsense term.
> 
> So we agree that the Jewish people are not the cause of the war between Jews and Arabs.  Cool.
> 
> The conflict is about (nonsense word really meaning Jews) taking away the inalienable rights of Palestinian Arabs, by force.  Cool.  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Arabs?  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Jews?
> 
> And in a previous message you claim that the problem started in 1967.  In this post you claim the problem started when the British vacated the area which means 1948.  So which is it?  1948 or 1967?


The occupation started in '67.  The major violence in the area, started with the Zionist migration.  The inalienable land rights of Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews are the same.  Zionists moving into the area at the turn of the last century, do not have those same rights.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> in·vi·o·la·ble
> /inˈvīələbəl/
> _adjective_
> 
> never to be broken, infringed, or dishonored.


I think "inalienable" is more succinct.

in·al·ien·a·ble
/inˈālēənəb(ə)l/
_adjective_

unable to be taken away from or given away by the possessor.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> OH Stop for a minute and thinks about what you said...
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't quite answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a member state that refuses to follow international law.
> 
> According to Israel's logic, it was okay for Germany to annex Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈→ When was the "Right of Return" (RoR) established as "Law_?_"
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're playing word games.  Do the Jews have the right to return?  Well, so do the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Ref:
> ❖  S/747  16 May 1948  •
> ❖  S/RES/69 (1949) S/1277 4 March 1949  •
> ❖  A/RES/273 (III) 11 May 1949  •​
> First off → the Provisional Government of Israel was NOT based on the "Right of Return (RoR)."   It was based in fact on two key positions:
> 
> The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory took such steps, as called for by the 27 Nov '47 A/RES/181 (II).
> The Jewish Inhabitance of the territory implemented (put into effect) the Plan pertaining to applicable recommendations.
> The Jewish people exercised their Right to Self-Destermination in the act of proclaiming the establishment of the Jewish State in Palestine called Israel.
> 
> Imbedded in the proclaimation was the open invitation to all Jews (world-wide)  to participate in the creation of a nation based on the intended behavior of Liberty, Justice, and Peace.
> The nation would include the notion that political equity extends to all it citizen (no distinctions of separation).
> The second point is that you may read the three essential documents that actually key in the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.  And in reviewing those documents, the RoR was not mentioned once.
> 
> Finally, Israel has the right to defend itself from Arab League or Arab Palestinian threats to use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 was a non-binding resolution.
> You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
> The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._
> Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.
> And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.
Click to expand...


If You only understood what those soundbytes mean You'd see how self-defeating was that position:

Indeed 181 was non-binding, and that's Your problem because it's the 1st time an Arab state is mentioned.
By definition self determination is differentiation of one group from another, see Arab Palestine.
Arabs in Israel are treated better that in any Muslim country, in fact Israel is the BEST Arab country.
Occupational force certainly can claim self defense, with that said the presence of Israeli forces in Palestine is direct function of exercising the sovereignty of the Jewish nation which was vested with this right in intl. law.
In fact denial of exercising this right is an infringement of both international law and US constitution.
Nationals of the Jewish state are both protected and obliged to exercise that power, claiming otherwise is bordering hate speech and incitement to murder.


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I keep bringing up Jews because "Zionists" is nonsense term.
> 
> So we agree that the Jewish people are not the cause of the war between Jews and Arabs.  Cool.
> 
> The conflict is about (nonsense word really meaning Jews) taking away the inalienable rights of Palestinian Arabs, by force.  Cool.  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Arabs?  What are the inalienable rights of the Palestinian Jews?
> 
> And in a previous message you claim that the problem started in 1967.  In this post you claim the problem started when the British vacated the area which means 1948.  So which is it?  1948 or 1967?
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation started in '67.  The major violence in the area, started with the Zionist migration.  The inalienable land rights of Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews are the same.  Zionists moving into the area at the turn of the last century, do not have those same rights.
Click to expand...


You see you Zionists?   Before 1948  the Palestinians were a gentle peace loving people who treated the Jewish minority well.  And if you don't believe me, just ask Billo.

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.

As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.

Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.

(full article online)

A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF says tunnel found leading into northern town dug through hard rock using different methods from Hamas tunnels from Gaza.






View of terror tunnel on Israel-Lebanon border

Operation Northern Shield | Terror tunnel located 40 meters inside Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told



Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is all pure, official incitement to violence, because the entire story is Jews peacefully visiting the site during the very limited number of visiting hours available to non-Muslims that happen every day except Friday and Saturdays.

(full article online)

Arabic sites continue to incite Muslims over Chanukah celebrations at the Kotel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
Click to expand...

Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
Click to expand...

Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.

Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.
> 
> Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?
Click to expand...

Indeed, before about 1850 the Ottomans had a different land system. By WWI there was a lot of land that had not been registered to the new system. This does not mean they did not own the land. It was just that it was not processes yet.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.
> 
> Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, before about 1850 the Ottomans had a different land system. By WWI there was a lot of land that had not been registered to the new system. This does not mean they did not own the land. It was just that it was not processes yet.
Click to expand...

Nice try.

Huge Fail.

You are assuming that people who have no money to buy land have actually bought land.


FAIL


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kibbutz called Ein Tzurim was originally established on that land purchased in 1944 but it was destroyed in 1948 when Gush Etzion fell to the invading Jordanian army. Following the Six Day War, a new kibbutz named Rosh Tzurim was established in 1969 on the same site.
> 
> As reported on Hebrew language news sites, in 1996 Palestinians from a nearby village claimed ownership of the land and the case went to the district court. In 2016 the Jerusalem District Court ruled that the documents presented by the Palestinians were fake. The petitioners submitted an appeal to the High Court – with their legal counsel provided by the Palestinian Authority. The High Court judges ruled that the district court’s decision should stand.
> 
> Not only are BBC audiences highly unlikely to ever hear that story but – despite being obligedunder the terms of its Charter to provide “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” – the corporation will doubtless continue to describe that area and others as ‘occupied Palestinian land’.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A story BBC audiences are unlikely to be told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.
> 
> Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, before about 1850 the Ottomans had a different land system. By WWI there was a lot of land that had not been registered to the new system. This does not mean they did not own the land. It was just that it was not processes yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Huge Fail.
> 
> You are assuming that people who have no money to buy land have actually bought land.
> 
> 
> FAIL
Click to expand...

I didn't say that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.
> 
> Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, before about 1850 the Ottomans had a different land system. By WWI there was a lot of land that had not been registered to the new system. This does not mean they did not own the land. It was just that it was not processes yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Huge Fail.
> 
> You are assuming that people who have no money to buy land have actually bought land.
> 
> 
> FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.
Click to expand...

No, you didn't .


I SAID THAT.   Because that is how it was.

Arabs and Jews who had money bought land.

Those who didn't have money, did not buy any.

In other words, NOT ALL land was Arab Palestinian, or Turkish, or Lebanese, or Egyptian owned.

But the Muslims did get lots of land for free from expelling the Jews from Gaza, to Hebron to Judea and Samaria.

Well, they did not really get it.  Not all of them.  Only the ones with weapons and the power to keep those lands and houses to themselves.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Billo_Really,  et al,

"The Three Oaths" are relating to a civilization and culture that has evolved several times since  



Billo_Really said:


> 181 was a non-binding resolution.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, that is correct.  It was an optional political offer for the establishment of Independence.  The Israelis took-up the offer, and _(like several times before)_ the Arab Palestinians declined the offer. 

The Israelis have crafted something of the recommendations, the Arab Palestinians did not even try.



Billo_Really said:


> You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
> .


*(COMMENT)
*
That is correct, the Arab Palestinians did not make and effort toward self-determination; but instead - tried to restrain The Jews from exercising their Right to Self-Determination in the creation of Israel _(The Jewish National Home; the original intent of the Allied Powers.)_. 



Billo_Really said:


> The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._


*(COMMENT)*

*(REFERENCES)*
_✦  One, that Israel should not storm the wall [RaShI interprets: forcefully]. _
_✦ Two, the Holy One made Israel take an oath not to rebel against the nations of the world. _
_✦ Three, the Holy One made the nations vow that they would not oppress Israel too much"_.​
I really don't see a problem; not that it matters.  
◈  Again, the Arab Palestinians were not a party to the Oath.  
◈  The Israelis of today made no such obligation the the Arab Palestinians or any Arab League Nation existing today. 
◈  The Israelis of today, have Treaties that cover both the land of Gaza and the land of the West Bank.​


Billo_Really said:


> Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.


*(COMMENT)*

I cannot speak for the Arab-Israeli citizens.  

What I think is that just as I grew up during a time when I was afraid of 



Billo_Really said:


> And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.


*(COMMENT)*

Now, what international law are you citing in this claim_*?*_  I can cite you the exact law that punishes the Arab Palestinians for doing harm to:

◈  The Occupying Power,
◈  An attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration,
◈  Present a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property
◈  Present a grave collective danger or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations.
◈  Arab Palestinians that are guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power 
◈  Occupying Power through the intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
In fact, YOU are dangerously close to incitement when YOU claim that the Occupation Force _(Israelis)_ cannot defend themselves against attacks and assaults by the Protected Person _(Arab Palestinians)_.

Attempting to suggest terms the incitement of terrorist acts and repudiating attempts at the justification or glorification _(apologie)_ of terrorist acts that may incite further terrorist acts.

1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:

(a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
(b)  Prevent such conduct;
(c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been
guilty of such conduct;​
3.  Calls upon  all States to continue international efforts to enhance dialogue and broaden understanding among civilizations, in an effort to prevent the indiscriminate targeting of different religions and cultures, and to take all measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to counter incitement of terrorist acts motivated by extremism and intolerance and to prevent the subversion of educational, cultural, and religious institutions by terrorists and their supporters;​ 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pushing for an Israeli Victory Is the Only Way to End the Conflict with the Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/...quds-university-over-incitement-to-terrorism/


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how the Palestinians claim it's "their land" when they have no titles or deeds to it whatsoever.  And then they accuse Israel  of "land theft."  Heh Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, who holds the title deed to a kibbutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who hold the deed to any of the land bought by Jews from 1850 on, when the Ottoman Empire started selling land.
> 
> Would you like to see the deed to the Swamp which became Tel-Aviv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, before about 1850 the Ottomans had a different land system. By WWI there was a lot of land that had not been registered to the new system. This does not mean they did not own the land. It was just that it was not processes yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Huge Fail.
> 
> You are assuming that people who have no money to buy land have actually bought land.
> 
> 
> FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.
Click to expand...


Do you or do you not agree that the land Palestinians call theirs is overwhelmingly stolen land?


----------



## MJB12741

[
No answer eh.  Yo Tinmore, remember this?

The Origin and Nature of the “Mandate for Palestine”

The “Mandate for Palestine,” an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, a 10,000-square-miles3 area between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea.

The legally binding document was conferred on April 24, 1920 at the San Remo Conference, and its terms outlined in the Treaty of Sèvres on August 10, 1920. The Mandate’s terms were finalized and unanimously approved on July 24, 1922, by the Council of the League of Nations, which was comprised at that time of 51 countries,4 and became operational on September 29, 1923.5

The “Mandate for Palestine” was not a naive vision briefly embraced by the international community in blissful unawareness of Arab opposition to the very notion of Jewish historical rights in Palestine. The Mandate weathered the test of time: On April 18, 1946, when the League of Nations was dissolved and its assets and duties transferred to the United Nations, the international community, in essence, reaffirmed the validity of this international accord and reconfirmed that the terms for a Jewish National Home were the will of the international community, a “sacred trust” – despite the fact that by then it was patently clear that the Arabs opposed a Jewish National Home, no matter what the form.

Many seem to confuse the “Mandate for Palestine” [The Trust], with the British Mandate [The Trustee]. The “Mandate for Palestine” is a League of Nations document that laid down the Jewish legal rights in Palestine. The British Mandate, on the other hand, was entrusted by the League of Nations with the responsibility to administrate the area delineated by the “Mandate for Palestine.”

Great Britain [i.e., the Mandatory or Trustee] did turn over its responsibility to the United Nations as of May 14, 1948. However, the legal force of the League of Nations’ “Mandate for Palestine” [i.e., The Trust] was not terminated with the end of the British Mandate. Rather, the Trust was transferred over to the United Nations.


6

Unlike nation-states in Europe, modern Lebanese, Jordanian, Syrian, and Iraqi nationalities did not evolve. They were arbitrarily created by colonial powers.

In 1919, in the wake of World War I, England and France as Mandatory (e.g., official administrators and mentors) carved up the former Ottoman Empire, which had collapsed a year earlier, into geographic spheres of influence. This divided the Mideast into new political entities with new names and frontiers.7

Territory was divided along map meridians without regard for traditional frontiers (i.e., geographic logic and sustainability) or the ethnic composition of indigenous populations.8

The prevailing rationale behind these artificially created states was how they served the imperial and commercial needs of their colonial masters. Iraq and Jordan, for instance, were created as emirates to reward the noble Hashemite family from Saudi Arabia for its loyalty to the British against the Ottoman Turks during World War I, under the leadership of Lawrence of Arabia. Iraq was given to Faisal bin Hussein, son of the sheriff of Mecca, in 1918. To reward his younger brother Abdullah with an emirate, Britain cut away 77 percent of its mandate over Palestine earmarked for the Jews and gave it to Abdullah in 1922, creating the new country of Trans-Jordan or Jordan, as it was later named.

The Arabs’ hatred of the Jewish State has never been strong enough to prevent the bloody rivalries that repeatedly rock the Middle East. These conflicts were evident in the civil wars in Yemen and Lebanon, as well as in the war between Iraq and Iran, in the gassing of countless Kurds in Iraq, and in the killing of Iraqis by Iraqis.

The manner in which European colonial powers carved out political entities with little regard to their ethnic composition not only led to this inter-ethnic violence, but it also encouraged dictatorial rule as the only force capable of holding such entities together.9

The exception was Palestine, or Eretz-Israel – the territory between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea, where:

“The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country [ Palestine] under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.”10


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> If You only understood what those soundbytes mean You'd see how self-defeating was that position:


You don't have a clue as to what I understand, so shut your fucking mouth, you arrogant asshole!



rylah said:


> Indeed 181 was non-binding, and that's Your problem because it's the 1st time an Arab state is mentioned.


I don't give a shit what it mentions, you can't use that as legal justification to create the state of Israel.



rylah said:


> By definition self determination is differentiation of one group from another, see Arab Palestine.


No that is not its definition.  

*Definition of self-determination *
_1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion

2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.



rylah said:


> Arabs in Israel are treated better that in any Muslim country, in fact Israel is the BEST Arab country.


Boy, are you full of shit there!

_Arabs in Israel have often been treated as second-class citizens. Their schools and healthcare institutions are more poorly funded, their roads aren’t always as well maintained. They’ve faced limitations on where they can live and buy property._​


rylah said:


> Occupational force certainly can claim self defense, with that said the presence of Israeli forces in Palestine is direct function of exercising the sovereignty of the Jewish nation which was vested with this right in intl. law.


Bullshit.  That's the same as saying an assassin telling the cops that after breaking into his targets' house and finding the home owner putting up more of a fight than expected, he had no choice but to kill the owner, because he was in fear for his life.



rylah said:


> In fact denial of exercising this right is an infringement of both international law and US constitution.


Not when you take away the rights of others.  No law allows you to do that.



rylah said:


> Nationals of the Jewish state are both protected and obliged to exercise that power, claiming otherwise is bordering hate speech and incitement to murder.


Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.

_Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
_DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS

Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_
​


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> You see you Zionists?   Before 1948  the Palestinians were a gentle peace loving people who treated the Jewish minority well.  And if you don't believe me, just ask Billo.
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


Riots started by Zionists.

_From your link...
In mid-August 1929, hundreds of Jewish nationalists marched to the Western Wall in Jerusalem shouting slogans such as *The Wall is Ours* and raising the Jewish national flag._​You really are selfish bastards.

And what about the Jews who were saved by Arab families?

_From your link..._
_Around 435 Jews, or two-thirds of the community, survived. Most were reportedly *saved by Arab families*..._​


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> "The Three Oaths" are relating to a civilization and culture that has evolved several times since
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 181 was a non-binding resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.  It was an optional political offer for the establishment of Independence.  The Israelis took-up the offer, and _(like several times before)_ the Arab Palestinians declined the offer.
> 
> The Israelis have crafted something of the recommendations, the Arab Palestinians did not even try.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> That is correct, the Arab Palestinians did not make and effort toward self-determination; but instead - tried to restrain The Jews from exercising their Right to Self-Determination in the creation of Israel _(The Jewish National Home; the original intent of the Allied Powers.)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> _✦  One, that Israel should not storm the wall [RaShI interprets: forcefully]. _
> _✦ Two, the Holy One made Israel take an oath not to rebel against the nations of the world. _
> _✦ Three, the Holy One made the nations vow that they would not oppress Israel too much"_.​
> I really don't see a problem; not that it matters.
> ◈  Again, the Arab Palestinians were not a party to the Oath.
> ◈  The Israelis of today made no such obligation the the Arab Palestinians or any Arab League Nation existing today.
> ◈  The Israelis of today, have Treaties that cover both the land of Gaza and the land of the West Bank.​
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot speak for the Arab-Israeli citizens.
> 
> What I think is that just as I grew up during a time when I was afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, what international law are you citing in this claim_*?*_  I can cite you the exact law that punishes the Arab Palestinians for doing harm to:
> 
> ◈  The Occupying Power,
> ◈  An attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration,
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations.
> ◈  Arab Palestinians that are guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power
> ◈  Occupying Power through the intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
> In fact, YOU are dangerously close to incitement when YOU claim that the Occupation Force _(Israelis)_ cannot defend themselves against attacks and assaults by the Protected Person _(Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Attempting to suggest terms the incitement of terrorist acts and repudiating attempts at the justification or glorification _(apologie)_ of terrorist acts that may incite further terrorist acts.
> 
> 1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
> and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been
> guilty of such conduct;​3.  Calls upon  all States to continue international efforts to enhance dialogue and broaden understanding among civilizations, in an effort to prevent the indiscriminate targeting of different religions and cultures, and to take all measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to counter incitement of terrorist acts motivated by extremism and intolerance and to prevent the subversion of educational, cultural, and religious institutions by terrorists and their supporters;​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ Billo_Really, et al,

Oh boy!  You and I must speak a different language.



Billo_Really said:


> The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.


*(COMMENT)*

This is much too funny to even warrant a response.  This is _(I think)_ a very Ultra-Orthodox Jewish interpretation around a single passage in the Babylonian Talmud _*("Oral Law")*_.

But as I am not Jewish, I'll leave the interpretation to the Jewish Scholars.



Billo_Really said:


> No that is not its definition.
> 
> *Definition of self-determination *
> _1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion
> 
> 2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.


*(COMMENT)*

I see what you wrote, but I don't think you understand what you have written.

In the basic "right of people to determine" _(ie "right of self-determination)_ with no compulsion or coercion _(no external interference)_, their own future, political status and independence → we can venture and understand that it was not written specifically for Arab Palestinians; but for all people including the Jews.

The "right of self-determination" does not promise any people any specifics tangibles.  It is, in essence, the right to make a choice.  But it also includes taking responsibility for the consequence of that choice.  And WOW_*!*_  The Arab Palestinians have made so many bad choices.



Billo_Really said:


> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> _Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
> _DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS
> 
> Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_​


​*(COMMENT)*

That is absolutely correct.  BUT*!*  Being a member of the class of nationals belonging to the Occupying Power _(ie a "non-Protected Person")_ is not the same thing as having no protections by law.  The status of a "Protect Person" is to say that the Israelis have an obligation towards your protection from abuse.  The Israeli citizens are not owed a duty by international law, but by the national laws of Israel and Occupation Law.  But they are also protected by prosecutorial opinions under Article 68 Penal legislation 'vs' Penalties - Death penalty _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.

Anyone, even a child of the First Grade of School knows and understands that to attack and assault_ (intended to harm the Occupying Power) _those with Article 43 (HR) responsibilities, is wrong.  Well everyone _(that is) _except Arab Palestinians.

It is totally immature to teach or suggests to others that the Arab Palestinians have some special dispensation to attack civilians:

◈  Rule #2 Customary and IHL
◈  Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I
◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​Prohibition on indiscriminate attacks:

◈  Rule #11 Customary and IHL
◈  Article 51(4) of Additional Protocol I
◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Oh boy!  You and I must speak a different language.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is much too funny to even warrant a response.  This is _(I think)_ a very Ultra-Orthodox Jewish interpretation around a single passage in the Babylonian Talmud _*("Oral Law")*_.
> 
> But as I am not Jewish, I'll leave the interpretation to the Jewish Scholars.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not its definition.
> 
> *Definition of self-determination *
> _1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion
> 
> 2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see what you wrote, but I don't think you understand what you have written.
> 
> In the basic "right of people to determine" _(ie "right of self-determination)_ with no compulsion or coercion _(no external interference)_, their own future, political status and independence → we can venture and understand that it was not written specifically for Arab Palestinians; but for all people including the Jews.
> 
> The "right of self-determination" does not promise any people any specifics tangibles.  It is, in essence, the right to make a choice.  But it also includes taking responsibility for the consequence of that choice.  And WOW_*!*_  The Arab Palestinians have made so many bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> _Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
> _DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS
> 
> Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is absolutely correct.  BUT*!*  Being a member of the class of nationals belonging to the Occupying Power _(ie a "non-Protected Person")_ is not the same thing as having no protections by law.  The status of a "Protect Person" is to say that the Israelis have an obligation towards your protection from abuse.  The Israeli citizens are not owed a duty by international law, but by the national laws of Israel and Occupation Law.  But they are also protected by prosecutorial opinions under Article 68 Penal legislation 'vs' Penalties - Death penalty _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.
> 
> Anyone, even a child of the First Grade of School knows and understands that to attack and assault_ (intended to harm the Occupying Power) _those with Article 43 (HR) responsibilities, is wrong.  Well everyone _(that is) _except Arab Palestinians.
> 
> It is totally immature to teach or suggests to others that the Arab Palestinians have some special dispensation to attack civilians:
> 
> ◈  Rule #2 Customary and IHL
> ◈  Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I
> ◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​Prohibition on indiscriminate attacks:
> 
> ◈  Rule #11 Customary and IHL
> ◈  Article 51(4) of Additional Protocol I
> ◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> In the basic "right of people to determine" _(ie "right of self-determination)_ with no compulsion or coercion _(no external interference)_,


And you always post pages of external interference.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> Being a member of the class of nationals belonging to the Occupying Power _(ie a "non-Protected Person")_ is not the same thing as having no protections by law.



I don't understand why they have so much trouble with this one.  They are trying to argue that because person A is not protected by this specific law; person A is not protected by ANY law.  Its ridiculous.  

Rather like saying if person A is not permitted to eat pork they are going to starve to death.


----------



## Karl Rand

Just in case anyone wants to lable me an anti-semite my background is Jewish. However, given the realities on the ground in the Middle East , a pox on all semitic tribes.

Lets hope in their ancient delusion God is on both their sides they don’t trigger the next world war. It’s that serious with Nth Korean nuclear missiles on their way to Iraq and Israel armed to the teeth with nuclear weapons.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed 181 was non-binding, and that's Your problem because it's the 1st time an Arab state is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what it mentions, you can't use that as legal justification to create the state of Israel.
Click to expand...



This is where You've got it all wrong.

Israel didn't need 181 as a legal basis for sovereignty, since it was already established in international law 2 decades prior to that. It is actually the Arabs who use this straw man to confuse everyone, because they're themselves detached, it was the first time they were suggested sovereignty west of Jordan by the international community.

*That's called Palestinian mentality *- bring up documents that suppose to give You title, brag about how they're non binding, walk proudly away as if it made any sense or helped the argument,  then get angry and blame the other after You've spat in Your own well.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> By definition self determination is differentiation of one group from another, see Arab Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not its definition.
> 
> *Definition of self-determination *
> _1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion
> 
> 2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.
Click to expand...


Yes this definition supports what I say,
Palestinians should provide freedom to all Palestinians who want to be subjects of Arab Palestine, and Israel to all subjects of Jewish Palestine. Neither of the groups can ever have total freedom from interference from any of the side or their other neighbors. This is given, yet only one side demand a removal of a minority as a function to "freedom of interference", it's not Israel with it's 3rd largest Arab party.

What Palestinians have is a problem with the results of their choices, and the presence of a non-Arab nation  among them. Their choices have consequence, and no one else has that responsibility to carry  the consequence but them.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Boy, are you full of shit there!
> 
> _Arabs in Israel have often been treated as second-class citizens. Their schools and healthcare institutions are more poorly funded, their roads aren’t always as well maintained. They’ve faced limitations on where they can live and buy property._​



No, I'm correct 100% - Israel is the BEST Arab country.
In no other Arab country do they enjoy the same freedoms or quality of life.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupational force certainly can claim self defense, with that said the presence of Israeli forces in Palestine is direct function of exercising the sovereignty of the Jewish nation which was vested with this right in intl. law.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's the same as saying an assassin telling the cops that after breaking into his targets' house and finding the home owner putting up more of a fight than expected, he had no choice but to kill the owner, because he was in fear for his life.
Click to expand...

Isn't this the Arab argument of being the victims of their own pogroms?

These anecdotes of the Menson family victim-hood are sure a nice twist.
You forgot to put the sad kitten face.

Fact remains - no Zionist ever shot a billet before the Arab pogroms, so let's not pretend they didn't ruin their life by  trying to murder the local Jews.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact denial of exercising this right is an infringement of both international law and US constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Not when you take away the rights of others.  No law allows you to do that.
> ​
Click to expand...

You have somewhat naive understanding of law and sovereignty.
Tell me what happens to Your freedom of movement when caught driving drunk?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Oh boy!  You and I must speak a different language.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is much too funny to even warrant a response.  This is _(I think)_ a very Ultra-Orthodox Jewish interpretation around a single passage in the Babylonian Talmud _*("Oral Law")*_.
> 
> But as I am not Jewish, I'll leave the interpretation to the Jewish Scholars.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not its definition.
> 
> *Definition of self-determination *
> _1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion
> 
> 2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see what you wrote, but I don't think you understand what you have written.
> 
> In the basic "right of people to determine" _(ie "right of self-determination)_ with no compulsion or coercion _(no external interference)_, their own future, political status and independence → we can venture and understand that it was not written specifically for Arab Palestinians; but for all people including the Jews.
> 
> The "right of self-determination" does not promise any people any specifics tangibles.  It is, in essence, the right to make a choice.  But it also includes taking responsibility for the consequence of that choice.  And WOW_*!*_  The Arab Palestinians have made so many bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> _Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
> _DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS
> 
> Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is absolutely correct.  BUT*!*  Being a member of the class of nationals belonging to the Occupying Power _(ie a "non-Protected Person")_ is not the same thing as having no protections by law.  The status of a "Protect Person" is to say that the Israelis have an obligation towards your protection from abuse.  The Israeli citizens are not owed a duty by international law, but by the national laws of Israel and Occupation Law.  But they are also protected by prosecutorial opinions under Article 68 Penal legislation 'vs' Penalties - Death penalty _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.
> 
> Anyone, even a child of the First Grade of School knows and understands that to attack and assault_ (intended to harm the Occupying Power) _those with Article 43 (HR) responsibilities, is wrong.  Well everyone _(that is) _except Arab Palestinians.
> 
> It is totally immature to teach or suggests to others that the Arab Palestinians have some special dispensation to attack civilians:
> 
> ◈  Rule #2 Customary and IHL
> ◈  Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I
> ◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​Prohibition on indiscriminate attacks:
> 
> ◈  Rule #11 Customary and IHL
> ◈  Article 51(4) of Additional Protocol I
> ◈  Article 13(2) of Additional Protocol II​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the basic "right of people to determine" _(ie "right of self-determination)_ with no compulsion or coercion _(no external interference)_,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you always post pages of external interference.
Click to expand...


And you always post pages of nothingness.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationals of the Jewish state are both protected and obliged to exercise that power, claiming otherwise is bordering hate speech and incitement to murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> _Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
> _DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS
> 
> Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_
> ​
Click to expand...


Then I refer You back to post #6165 where You claimed that partition of the land for an Arab Palestine was not binding, therefore leaving that territory for the initial title of Jewish sovereignty as written in international law.

Titled owners can't be occupiers.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see you Zionists?   Before 1948  the Palestinians were a gentle peace loving people who treated the Jewish minority well.  And if you don't believe me, just ask Billo.
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Riots started by Zionists.
> 
> _From your link...
> In mid-August 1929, hundreds of Jewish nationalists marched to the Western Wall in Jerusalem shouting slogans such as *The Wall is Ours* and raising the Jewish national flag._​You really are selfish bastards.
> 
> And what about the Jews who were saved by Arab families?
> 
> _From your link...
> Around 435 Jews, or two-thirds of the community, survived. Most were reportedly *saved by Arab families*..._​
Click to expand...


What was so wrong about Jews shouting, the most apparent thing I must say, that the "Wall is theirs", that would constitute enough justification to murder?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> "The Three Oaths" are relating to a civilization and culture that has evolved several times since
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 181 was a non-binding resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.  It was an optional political offer for the establishment of Independence.  The Israelis took-up the offer, and _(like several times before)_ the Arab Palestinians declined the offer.
> 
> The Israelis have crafted something of the recommendations, the Arab Palestinians did not even try.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> That is correct, the Arab Palestinians did not make and effort toward self-determination; but instead - tried to restrain The Jews from exercising their Right to Self-Determination in the creation of Israel _(The Jewish National Home; the original intent of the Allied Powers.)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> _✦  One, that Israel should not storm the wall [RaShI interprets: forcefully]. _
> _✦ Two, the Holy One made Israel take an oath not to rebel against the nations of the world. _
> _✦ Three, the Holy One made the nations vow that they would not oppress Israel too much"_.​
> I really don't see a problem; not that it matters.
> ◈  Again, the Arab Palestinians were not a party to the Oath.
> ◈  The Israelis of today made no such obligation the the Arab Palestinians or any Arab League Nation existing today.
> ◈  The Israelis of today, have Treaties that cover both the land of Gaza and the land of the West Bank.​
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot speak for the Arab-Israeli citizens.
> 
> What I think is that just as I grew up during a time when I was afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, what international law are you citing in this claim_*?*_  I can cite you the exact law that punishes the Arab Palestinians for doing harm to:
> 
> ◈  The Occupying Power,
> ◈  An attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration,
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations.
> ◈  Arab Palestinians that are guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power
> ◈  Occupying Power through the intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
> In fact, YOU are dangerously close to incitement when YOU claim that the Occupation Force _(Israelis)_ cannot defend themselves against attacks and assaults by the Protected Person _(Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Attempting to suggest terms the incitement of terrorist acts and repudiating attempts at the justification or glorification _(apologie)_ of terrorist acts that may incite further terrorist acts.
> 
> 1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
> and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been
> guilty of such conduct;​3.  Calls upon  all States to continue international efforts to enhance dialogue and broaden understanding among civilizations, in an effort to prevent the indiscriminate targeting of different religions and cultures, and to take all measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to counter incitement of terrorist acts motivated by extremism and intolerance and to prevent the subversion of educational, cultural, and religious institutions by terrorists and their supporters;​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.
Click to expand...


Only as long as nations don't subjugate Israel too much.
And the three oaths are not Jewish law as some would like You to believe, they're an allegoric story.
While Jewish law does list as obligatory to dwell and inherit the land for next generations, no law says Jews can't have a state.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Does America Spend So Much on Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the latest puerile and asinine op-ed from _The New York Times_ about Jews and Judaism, novelist Michael David Lukas seeks to dampen the joyous energy of the festival of Hanukkah by adding a bummer liberal twist. In Hanukkah, he claims, we are celebrating the defeat of the pallbearers of Western culture at the hands of intolerant fundamentalist guerrillas. The Maccabees, he essentially argues, were a bunch of rightwing nuts. It’s just an “eight-night-long celebration of religious fundamentalism and violence” he declares, one based not on doughnuts or menorahs, but on “subjugating assimilated Jews.”

Lukas isn’t the first to make this silly claim.

(full article online)

An ignorant ‘New York Times’ trashes the Maccabees


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why do some people get some facts wrong, no matter what it is, if it is connected with Israel ? ]

BBC misleads young audiences on Middle East geography


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> "The Three Oaths" are relating to a civilization and culture that has evolved several times since
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 181 was a non-binding resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, that is correct.  It was an optional political offer for the establishment of Independence.  The Israelis took-up the offer, and _(like several times before)_ the Arab Palestinians declined the offer.
> 
> The Israelis have crafted something of the recommendations, the Arab Palestinians did not even try.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot exercise your right of self-determination, by stripping away the same right from another group.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> That is correct, the Arab Palestinians did not make and effort toward self-determination; but instead - tried to restrain The Jews from exercising their Right to Self-Determination in the creation of Israel _(The Jewish National Home; the original intent of the Allied Powers.)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of the state of Israel violates _THE THREE OATHS._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> _✦  One, that Israel should not storm the wall [RaShI interprets: forcefully]. _
> _✦ Two, the Holy One made Israel take an oath not to rebel against the nations of the world. _
> _✦ Three, the Holy One made the nations vow that they would not oppress Israel too much"_.​
> I really don't see a problem; not that it matters.
> ◈  Again, the Arab Palestinians were not a party to the Oath.
> ◈  The Israelis of today made no such obligation the the Arab Palestinians or any Arab League Nation existing today.
> ◈  The Israelis of today, have Treaties that cover both the land of Gaza and the land of the West Bank.​
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel are treated like 2nd class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I cannot speak for the Arab-Israeli citizens.
> 
> What I think is that just as I grew up during a time when I was afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an occupational force cannot claim self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now, what international law are you citing in this claim_*?*_  I can cite you the exact law that punishes the Arab Palestinians for doing harm to:
> 
> ◈  The Occupying Power,
> ◈  An attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration,
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property
> ◈  Present a grave collective danger or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations.
> ◈  Arab Palestinians that are guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power
> ◈  Occupying Power through the intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
> In fact, YOU are dangerously close to incitement when YOU claim that the Occupation Force _(Israelis)_ cannot defend themselves against attacks and assaults by the Protected Person _(Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Attempting to suggest terms the incitement of terrorist acts and repudiating attempts at the justification or glorification _(apologie)_ of terrorist acts that may incite further terrorist acts.
> 
> 1.  Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible
> and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been
> guilty of such conduct;​3.  Calls upon  all States to continue international efforts to enhance dialogue and broaden understanding among civilizations, in an effort to prevent the indiscriminate targeting of different religions and cultures, and to take all measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to counter incitement of terrorist acts motivated by extremism and intolerance and to prevent the subversion of educational, cultural, and religious institutions by terrorists and their supporters;​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three oaths state Israel is not to be created until God comes back down to earth.  And Jews are to remain in exile until then.
Click to expand...

You are definitely reading the Christian New Testament.
Which has nothing to do with Judaism and the Jewish Messiah.

In Judaism, the Messiah is a human being, like any other, who will be born and free Israel from whoever has conquered it at the time.

You know.....just as it happened with the Maccabees freeing Israel from the Greeks and the Persians.

You know.....Channukah

And there is absolutely nothing, and there has never been, about Jews being allowed to return to their homeland and live in it,  whether they have sovereignty over it or not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And where was UNIFIL all this time?
In the image below, the UNIFIL watchtower is indicated by the white circle, just hundreds of meters from where the tunnel ended.





Clearly, Hezbollah is not afraid of UNIFIL.
And why should they be?

(full article online)

Where Was UNIFIL While Hezbollah Was Digging Its Terror Tunnel? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Don't piss off Muslims" is official EU security policy ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The terror organization's leader Nasrallah has spoken about seizing the Israeli Galilee long before the IDF launched Operation Northern Shield on Tuesday; the plan entails elite Hezbollah fighters infiltrating Israel, entrenching themselves in Israeli communities near the border and taking hostages.

(full article online)

Hezbollahs plan to conquer the Galilee


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah Terrorist Caught on Camera


----------



## Sixties Fan

Past MEMRI Reports: Lebanese Press On Hizbullah Tunneling Into Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed


Thanks, good post.

*SINGLE DEMOCRATIC STATE IN PALESTINE:EQUALITY FOR ALL*

**
**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good post.
> 
> *SINGLE DEMOCRATIC STATE IN PALESTINE:EQUALITY FOR ALL*
> 
> **
> **
Click to expand...

Are You really trying to convince me I give up Israel, for some utopia of equality and democracy in an Arab majority state??

Been there, done that. No such animal exists. 
Hence Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ et al,

I respectfully disagree with your conclusion; although apparently, we appreciated the same article.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good post.
> 
> *SINGLE DEMOCRATIC STATE IN PALESTINE:EQUALITY FOR ALL*
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is my belief that the amalgamation of all the people within the former Mandate Boundaries would spell the end of the Jewish National Home.

Israel is a is the much more prosperous → much more socially and economically developed than any country in all of → Africa, any country in the Middle East, Central Asia _(including Russia)_, South Asia, and Southeast Asia.  You could draw a line from St Petersburg to Istanbul, to either Johannesburg → or Bali, → or Beijing and not intersect a country that is more socially, or economically developed.

Israel is the Crown Jewel in the Region.  And as happened so many times in history, less developed, less financially sound and less capable want to create a reason to break-down that shining star in what otherwise would amount to the morally bankrupt, justice baeron, and needy countries of the world.  If Israel was to be assimilated into the lesser developed nations of the region, the Arabs Palestinian would swarm in like Locust and Piranha --- stripping the land clean and tearing away all the flesh off of that country.

The Arab - Israel conflict is not about the "Right of Return" or "Territorial Integrity," or the thousand other excuses used to claim the land.  It is about what riches, profit, and power the Arab Palestinian _(and potentially other given an opportunity)_ in the breakup value _(piece by piece)_.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good post.
> 
> *SINGLE DEMOCRATIC STATE IN PALESTINE:EQUALITY FOR ALL*
Click to expand...


That's nonsensical. Firstly, at no time in Islamist history have Arabs-Moslems treated non-moslems as equals. There is nothing in islamist ideology that allows for the freedoms of expression and religion and standards of equality, tolerance, personal freedoms and rule of law that are the hallmarks of western society.  Yet, we are barraged with charges of bigotry and _racism_™ when we reject such conditions as “honor” killings, misogynistic treatment of women and an all-consuming politico-religious ideology that Moslems believe must be imposed on all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

London, Berlin condemn Hezbollah tunnels, back Israeli border operation


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to a senior IDF officer, the operation, which is expected to last several weeks, has caught Hezbollah off guard and has very much embarrassed the Shi’ite militia.

“We caught Hezbollah unprepared for this event,” said the officer, “[Hezbollah Secretary-General Hassan] Nasrallah is very embarrassed. Yesterday morning, workers were still arriving to work on the tunnels, but as soon as the operation was publicized, they fled from all the digging sites,” he added.

(full article online)

IDF Estimates a Dozen Hezbollah Tunnels Cross Into Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Every 3rd home in Lebanon

Every 3rd Home in Lebanon


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Jewish Congress: 'Unprecedented declaration' in fight against anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is missing from this press release?

The word "Hezbollah," for one. These tunnels just magically appeared on their own.

In fact, the UNIFIL website has not mentioned the word "Hezbollah" or "Hizbollah" since the 2006 war! 

UN Security Council Resolution 1701 mentions Hizbollah a number of times. But somehow UNIFIL, whose mandate partially comes from that resolution and which is tasked to keep all non-government armed groups out of southern Lebanon, cannot stomach mentioning the only such group's name. 

For twelve years.

(full article online)

UNIFIL is allergic to the word "Hezbollah" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

NYT op-ed says anti-Zionism isn't antisemitism. A rebuttal. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Debate Link: "From the River to the Sea": A Guide to the Perplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good post.
> 
> *SINGLE DEMOCRATIC STATE IN PALESTINE:EQUALITY FOR ALL*
> 
> **
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are You really trying to convince me I give up Israel, for some utopia of equality and democracy in an Arab majority state??
> 
> Been there, done that. No such animal exists.
> Hence Israel.
Click to expand...


Almost every time I read his posts I laugh. Who will be in control of the Govt, Political leaders, etc? What he is really proposing is the destruction of Israel


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Anyone, even a child of the First Grade of School knows and understands that to attack and assault_ (intended to harm the Occupying Power) _those with Article 43 (HR) responsibilities, is wrong.


Is it?  Well, lets just see.  Is shooting a 13 year old boy (twice) wrong?

*"13-year-old Gaza Artist Shot by Israeli Soldiers While “Calling for Our Basic Right to Live a Decent Life”*
_Majd al-Madhoun, a young, 13-year old Palestinian artist, was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel. Majd’s first shot was in his leg. The second was a rubber bullet in his head.

 “I posed no threat to Israeli forces,” Majd said. “I was only standing, looking at our occupied homeland and imagining that I was painting the trees over there.”_​If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> This is where You've got it all wrong.
> 
> Israel didn't need 181 as a legal basis for sovereignty, since it was already established in international law 2 decades prior to that. It is actually the Arabs who use this straw man to confuse everyone, because they're themselves detached, it was the first time they were suggested sovereignty west of Jordan by the international community.
> 
> *That's called Palestinian mentality *- bring up documents that suppose to give You title, brag about how they're non binding, walk proudly away as if it made any sense or helped the argument,  then get angry and blame the other after You've spat in Your own well.


No, you bring up documents that give you title.  I don't have to prove there were people living in the area for generations, because that is an historical fact.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Yes this definition supports what I say,
> Palestinians should provide freedom to all Palestinians who want to be subjects of Arab Palestine, and Israel to all subjects of Jewish Palestine. Neither of the groups can ever have total freedom from interference from any of the side or their other neighbors. This is given, yet only one side demand a removal of a minority as a function to "freedom of interference", it's not Israel with it's 3rd largest Arab party.
> 
> What Palestinians have is a problem with the results of their choices, and the presence of a non-Arab nation  among them. Their choices have consequence, and no one else has that responsibility to carry  the consequence but them.


Listen fucker, Palestinian's can't fish or farm without getting shot at.  Gazans can't leave without Israeli permission.  The blockade denies them their right to self determination and that is your fucking fault!


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> No, I'm correct 100% - Israel is the BEST Arab country.
> In no other Arab country do they enjoy the same freedoms or quality of life.


Prove it!  Tell me how the Nakba Law benefits Arab-Israelis?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Isn't this the Arab argument of being the victims of their own pogroms?
> 
> These anecdotes of the Menson family victim-hood are sure a nice twist.
> You forgot to put the sad kitten face.
> 
> Fact remains - no Zionist ever shot a billet before the Arab pogroms, so let's not pretend they didn't ruin their life by  trying to murder the local Jews.


Tell that to the people of Deir Yassen.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> You have somewhat naive understanding of law and sovereignty.
> Tell me what happens to Your freedom of movement when caught driving drunk?


Nothing, if I was caught by the Mexican police while driving in the US.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> And you always post pages of nothingness.


Any you're a troll who never debates anything.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Then I refer You back to post #6165 where You claimed that partition of the land for an Arab Palestine was not binding, therefore leaving that territory for the initial title of Jewish sovereignty as written in international law.
> 
> Titled owners can't be occupiers.


Nothing was left for Jewish sovereignty.  There were existing land owners that were stripped of their land by Zionist terrorists.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> What was so wrong about Jews shouting, the most apparent thing I must say, that the "Wall is theirs", that would constitute enough justification to murder?


Do you think narcissism is a good thing?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Only as long as nations don't subjugate Israel too much.
> And the three oaths are not Jewish law as some would like You to believe, they're an allegoric story.
> While Jewish law does list as obligatory to dwell and inherit the land for next generations, no law says Jews can't have a state.


And no law says they can.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You are definitely reading the Christian New Testament.
> Which has nothing to do with Judaism and the Jewish Messiah.
> 
> In Judaism, the Messiah is a human being, like any other, who will be born and free Israel from whoever has conquered it at the time.
> 
> You know.....just as it happened with the Maccabees freeing Israel from the Greeks and the Persians.
> 
> You know.....Channukah
> 
> And there is absolutely nothing, and there has never been, about Jews being allowed to return to their homeland and live in it,  whether they have sovereignty over it or not.


I agree.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you always post pages of nothingness.
> 
> 
> 
> Any you're a troll who never debates anything.
Click to expand...


Childish response.

You defile the word 'debate'.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  "Billo_Really, et al,

I cannot speak for the Israeli Government, nor the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).  They speak for themselves.
And I'm not sure that we, or anyone, needs to answer or defend this.



Billo_Really said:


> If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.


*(COMMENT)*

What I can do is speak to the very obvious.  



			
				13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
			
		

> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_



*(COMMENT)*

You're right.  This could have been avoided.  HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.

Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives​HAMAS went to a huge amount of bother to violate this particular mandate.
_


			
				Iran is funding Hamas’s violent campaign at Gaza border said:
			
		


			Iran has used that money to make trouble in several places, including allowing Hezb'allah to assist President Assad in Syria, funding Houthi rebels in Yemen, and giving some extra cash to Hamas in their war of extermination against Israel.

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...amas_border_demonstrations.html#ixzz5Z6IFoS5G 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

Click to expand...

_​[/INDENT]
The use of human shields is prohibited.
Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, 
“utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to 
render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” 
constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
•  ICC Statute, Article 8(2)(b)(xxiii)  •​
Iran and HAMAS both have their hands in this.  It could not have happened is Iran hadn't funded it.  It would not have happened if HAMAS _(state-supported terrorist)_ had not herded the people to the border.  And it would not have happened if the puppet-like Arab Palestinians had acted more appropriately.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Childish response.
> 
> You defile the word 'debate'.


At least I debate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> I cannot speak for the Israeli Government, nor the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).  They speak for themselves.
> And I'm not sure that we, or anyone, needs to answer or defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I can do is speak to the very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You're right.  This could have been avoided.  HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives​HAMAS went to a huge amount of bother to violate this particular mandate.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is funding Hamas’s violent campaign at Gaza border said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has used that money to make trouble in several places, including allowing Hezb'allah to assist President Assad in Syria, funding Houthi rebels in Yemen, and giving some extra cash to Hamas in their war of extermination against Israel.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...amas_border_demonstrations.html#ixzz5Z6IFoS5G
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _​[/INDENT]
> The use of human shields is prohibited.
> Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court,
> “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to
> render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations”
> constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
> •  ICC Statute, Article 8(2)(b)(xxiii)  •​
> Iran and HAMAS both have their hands in this.  It could not have happened is Iran hadn't funded it.  It would not have happened if HAMAS _(state-supported terrorist)_ had not herded the people to the border.  And it would not have happened if the puppet-like Arab Palestinians had acted more appropriately.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco,  where does the 13 year old quote come from?

"was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."

*(COMMENT)*

You're right. This could have been avoided. HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.

-------------

There is no link, there is no way to check that this child was shot twice by the IDF, and what the circumstances were.

What we do know, from articles on the other thread, is that Hamas uses children of all ages to go near the fence and put explosives there.  And if they attempt to put explosives near the fence, they do become military targets.

As you said, it is up to Hamas to stop putting children under 18 in danger in protests on the border which since March 30th, have been anything but peaceful.
Have actually been another way for the Arabs to make war against Israel.

Incendiary ballons.
Explosive balloons.
Granades

Yes, as Billo knows very well, those are very much the instruments of any peaceful demonstration anywhere in the world.

And Billow knows very well what happens to anyone in the world who throws grenades, puts explosives or attempts to cut a country's  fence/border, so on and so forth in order to enter that country to kill or kidnap its population.

Billo, the ultimate hypocrite.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> I cannot speak for the Israeli Government, nor the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).  They speak for themselves.
> And I'm not sure that we, or anyone, needs to answer or defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I can do is speak to the very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You're right.  This could have been avoided.  HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives​HAMAS went to a huge amount of bother to violate this particular mandate.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is funding Hamas’s violent campaign at Gaza border said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has used that money to make trouble in several places, including allowing Hezb'allah to assist President Assad in Syria, funding Houthi rebels in Yemen, and giving some extra cash to Hamas in their war of extermination against Israel.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...amas_border_demonstrations.html#ixzz5Z6IFoS5G
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _​[/INDENT]
> The use of human shields is prohibited.
> Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court,
> “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to
> render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations”
> constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
> •  ICC Statute, Article 8(2)(b)(xxiii)  •​
> Iran and HAMAS both have their hands in this.  It could not have happened is Iran hadn't funded it.  It would not have happened if HAMAS _(state-supported terrorist)_ had not herded the people to the border.  And it would not have happened if the puppet-like Arab Palestinians had acted more appropriately.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Who pulled the trigger on the 13 year old boy?  Who decided to pull the trigger on the 13 year old boy?

Stop blaming others for the shit you do!

BTW, on the subject of human shields, do you know what a _*"Johnnie"*_ is?

And finally, its not Hamas who's had worldwide condemnation for the shooting of unarmed, peaceful protesters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> I cannot speak for the Israeli Government, nor the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).  They speak for themselves.
> And I'm not sure that we, or anyone, needs to answer or defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I can do is speak to the very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You're right.  This could have been avoided.  HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives​HAMAS went to a huge amount of bother to violate this particular mandate.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is funding Hamas’s violent campaign at Gaza border said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has used that money to make trouble in several places, including allowing Hezb'allah to assist President Assad in Syria, funding Houthi rebels in Yemen, and giving some extra cash to Hamas in their war of extermination against Israel.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...amas_border_demonstrations.html#ixzz5Z6IFoS5G
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _​[/INDENT]
> The use of human shields is prohibited.
> Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court,
> “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to
> render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations”
> constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
> •  ICC Statute, Article 8(2)(b)(xxiii)  •​
> Iran and HAMAS both have their hands in this.  It could not have happened is Iran hadn't funded it.  It would not have happened if HAMAS _(state-supported terrorist)_ had not herded the people to the border.  And it would not have happened if the puppet-like Arab Palestinians had acted more appropriately.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who pulled the trigger on the 13 year old boy?  Who decided to pull the trigger on the 13 year old boy?
> 
> Stop blaming others for the shit you do!
> 
> BTW, on the subject of human shields, do you know what a _*"Johnnie"*_ is?
> 
> And finally, its not Hamas who's had worldwide condemnation for the shooting of unarmed, peaceful protesters.
Click to expand...

Show me one picture of the protesters, since March 30th, being peaceful.

No weapons, no rocks, to explosive balloons, no incendiary balloons, no attempts to cut the fence, no machetes in hand and saying that they were going into Israel to kill Jews.

Go ahead, I would love to see any and all of those pictures, videos and articles of those in Gaza peacefully demonstrating instead of doing the bidding of their leaders, putting children under 18 in harms way in order to cut the fence or put explosives to destroy the fence.

If you do not have ANY photos or videos, as they do exist in every other peaceful demonstration, I have lots of them in the other thread "Palestinians Massing at the Border " for you to read and stop your endless hypocrisy .


----------



## RoccoR

Sixties Fan

I apologize.  Normally it would have been marks with the link.  I just missed it.



Sixties Fan said:


> 13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_
Click to expand...


v/r
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> I cannot speak for the Israeli Government, nor the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).  They speak for themselves.
> And I'm not sure that we, or anyone, needs to answer or defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to defend the Israeli sniper, then don't be telling Arabs what is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I can do is speak to the very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Year-old Shot by IDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ "was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You're right.  This could have been avoided.  HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objectives​HAMAS went to a huge amount of bother to violate this particular mandate.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is funding Hamas’s violent campaign at Gaza border said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has used that money to make trouble in several places, including allowing Hezb'allah to assist President Assad in Syria, funding Houthi rebels in Yemen, and giving some extra cash to Hamas in their war of extermination against Israel.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...amas_border_demonstrations.html#ixzz5Z6IFoS5G
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _​[/INDENT]
> The use of human shields is prohibited.
> Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court,
> “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to
> render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations”
> constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.
> •  ICC Statute, Article 8(2)(b)(xxiii)  •​
> Iran and HAMAS both have their hands in this.  It could not have happened is Iran hadn't funded it.  It would not have happened if HAMAS _(state-supported terrorist)_ had not herded the people to the border.  And it would not have happened if the puppet-like Arab Palestinians had acted more appropriately.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who pulled the trigger on the 13 year old boy?  Who decided to pull the trigger on the 13 year old boy?
> 
> Stop blaming others for the shit you do!
> 
> BTW, on the subject of human shields, do you know what a _*"Johnnie"*_ is?
> 
> And finally, its not Hamas who's had worldwide condemnation for the shooting of unarmed, peaceful protesters.
Click to expand...

Since you never look for and much less care for the truth, here is some of it:

The Hamas leadership had previously vowed to use the riot as a smokescreen for a “surprise” attack on Israel and said that the ultimate goal of the riot is to infiltrate the border and liberate Palestine.

Earlier on Thursday, United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres also condemned the use of human shields, particularly the deployment of children along the border. “I reiterate my call on all concerned to refrain from any act that could lead to further violence or place civilians in harm’s way, especially children,” said Guterres. “I call upon all parties on the ground to avoid confrontation and exercise maximum restraint.”

US, UN Condemn Hamas for Sending Children to Gaza Border in Violent Riot


-----------

Go Ahead Billo.

Continue to be the HYPOCRITE you enjoy being.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You're right. This could have been avoided. HAMAS, in the case of the Border demonstrations, could have been avoided simply by following International Humanitarian Law.


There are over 200 UN resolutions on Israel not following IHL.  Walk your talk.



Sixties Fan said:


> There is no link, there is no way to check that this child was shot twice by the IDF, and what the circumstances were.


You're such a fuckin' liar! And you're such a bad liar to.  You claim there is no link, right after re-posting the link I provided.

_Rocco,  where does the 13 year old quote come from?_
_"was shot for the second time by an Israeli soldier while protesting peacefully in the Great March of Return protest near the fence which separates Gaza from Israel."_​
You waffle more than IHOP!



Sixties Fan said:


> What we do know, from articles on the other thread, is that Hamas uses children of all ages to go near the fence and put explosives there.  And if they attempt to put explosives near the fence, they do become military targets.


Do you need to be reminded, what someone does on their own property, is none of your fucking business!



Sixties Fan said:


> As you said, it is up to Hamas to stop putting children under 18 in danger in protests on the border which since March 30th, have been anything but peaceful.
> Have actually been another way for the Arabs to make war against Israel.


That's another big lie you keep telling because you're too pussy to take responsibility for your own actions.  The boy was just standing there and you fuckers shot him!  You are a sick country calling a 13 year old a threat.



Sixties Fan said:


> Incendiary ballons.
> Explosive balloons.
> Granades
> 
> Yes, as Billo knows very well, those are very much the instruments of any peaceful demonstration anywhere in the world.


Are you saying Palestinians don't have a right to defend themselves?  



Sixties Fan said:


> And Billow knows very well what happens to anyone in the world who throws grenades, puts explosives or attempts to cut a country's  fence/border, so on and so forth in order to enter that country to kill or kidnap its population.
> 
> Billo, the ultimate hypocrite.


Can you throw a grenade 900 feet?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Show me one picture of the protesters, since March 30th, being peaceful.
> 
> No weapons, no rocks, to explosive balloons, no incendiary balloons, no attempts to cut the fence, no machetes in hand and saying that they were going into Israel to kill Jews.
> 
> Go ahead, I would love to see any and all of those pictures, videos and articles of those in Gaza peacefully demonstrating instead of doing the bidding of their leaders, putting children under 18 in harms way in order to cut the fence or put explosives to destroy the fence.
> 
> If you do not have ANY photos or videos, as they do exist in every other peaceful demonstration, I have lots of them in the other thread "Palestinians Massing at the Border " for you to read and stop your endless hypocrisy .


You're such an idiot!  You're breathing too much of that China smog.













There, I gave you 3.

And here's one for you, my little China doll...

If you don't read Chinese, turn your head to the right.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one picture of the protesters, since March 30th, being peaceful.
> 
> No weapons, no rocks, to explosive balloons, no incendiary balloons, no attempts to cut the fence, no machetes in hand and saying that they were going into Israel to kill Jews.
> 
> Go ahead, I would love to see any and all of those pictures, videos and articles of those in Gaza peacefully demonstrating instead of doing the bidding of their leaders, putting children under 18 in harms way in order to cut the fence or put explosives to destroy the fence.
> 
> If you do not have ANY photos or videos, as they do exist in every other peaceful demonstration, I have lots of them in the other thread "Palestinians Massing at the Border " for you to read and stop your endless hypocrisy .
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an idiot!  You're breathing too much of that China smog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, I gave you 3.
> 
> And here's one for you, my little China doll...
> 
> If you don't read Chinese, turn your head to the right.
Click to expand...

Can you give us the date for those "peaceful protests" ?
And where else can I find those photos besides an anti Israel site, like the one where you found them?

The rest on your two posts is total trash.


You want to discuss the "peaceful protest" go to the other thread

Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Since you never look for and much less care for the truth, here is some of it:
> 
> The Hamas leadership had previously vowed to use the riot as a smokescreen for a “surprise” attack on Israel and said that the ultimate goal of the riot is to infiltrate the border and liberate Palestine.
> 
> Earlier on Thursday, United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres also condemned the use of human shields, particularly the deployment of children along the border. “I reiterate my call on all concerned to refrain from any act that could lead to further violence or place civilians in harm’s way, especially children,” said Guterres. “I call upon all parties on the ground to avoid confrontation and exercise maximum restraint.”
> 
> US, UN Condemn Hamas for Sending Children to Gaza Border in Violent Riot
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> Go Ahead Billo.
> 
> Continue to be the HYPOCRITE you enjoy being.


How come your post (and your link) has no quotes from Hamas members themselves?  How come you haven't provided any proof of Hamas involvement in these protests?  How come you won't address the fact that you are shooting Palestinians who are on Palestinian property?

_The Permanent Observer for the State of Palestine pointed out that the occupying Power had killed more than 60 people in less than 24 hours, adding that *employing such force against civilians could be defined as terrorism. * *Rejecting the idea that Palestinians were responsible for their own deaths because they were protesting Israel’s actions*, he called for a full investigation and questioned why one State had blocked other Council members from demanding independent inquiries into what amounted to a war crime against the Palestinian people.
_​They have a right to protest the conditions Israel forces on them and you have no right to shoot them over it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never look for and much less care for the truth, here is some of it:
> 
> The Hamas leadership had previously vowed to use the riot as a smokescreen for a “surprise” attack on Israel and said that the ultimate goal of the riot is to infiltrate the border and liberate Palestine.
> 
> Earlier on Thursday, United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres also condemned the use of human shields, particularly the deployment of children along the border. “I reiterate my call on all concerned to refrain from any act that could lead to further violence or place civilians in harm’s way, especially children,” said Guterres. “I call upon all parties on the ground to avoid confrontation and exercise maximum restraint.”
> 
> US, UN Condemn Hamas for Sending Children to Gaza Border in Violent Riot
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> Go Ahead Billo.
> 
> Continue to be the HYPOCRITE you enjoy being.
> 
> 
> 
> How come your post (and your link) has no quotes from Hamas members themselves?  How come you haven't provided any proof of Hamas involvement in these protests?  How come you won't address the fact that you are shooting Palestinians who are on Palestinian property?
> 
> _The Permanent Observer for the State of Palestine pointed out that the occupying Power had killed more than 60 people in less than 24 hours, adding that *employing such force against civilians could be defined as terrorism. * *Rejecting the idea that Palestinians were responsible for their own deaths because they were protesting Israel’s actions*, he called for a full investigation and questioned why one State had blocked other Council members from demanding independent inquiries into what amounted to a war crime against the Palestinian people.
> _​They have a right to protest the conditions Israel forces on them and you have no right to shoot them over it.
Click to expand...

Wrong thread

HYPOCRITE


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Can you give us the date for those "peaceful protests" ?
> And where else can I find those photos besides an anti Israel site, like the one where you found them?


Google it bitch, that's what I did.

Why do you have to be constantly reminded ad hominems are not valid rebuttals?



Sixties Fan said:


> The rest on your two posts is total trash.


 _"The rest of..."_, not _"The rest on..."_


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Wrong thread
> 
> HYPOCRITE


That's news you don't want to read or discuss, so how could it be the wrong thread?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The tunnel passes from Lebanese territory into Israel and was active in recent days.

(full article online)

IDF locates another tunnel on Lebanon border


----------



## TrueTT

Israeli soldiers fire at suspected Hezbollah operatives approaching Lebanon border

Mashallah. More Islamist degenerates getting got by the valiant forces of the IDF.

Am Israel Chai. Tah’yaa Israel.

Alamouti li Arabi. Alamouti li Falastin. Alamouti li Muslimeen.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this definition supports what I say,
> Palestinians should provide freedom to all Palestinians who want to be subjects of Arab Palestine, and Israel to all subjects of Jewish Palestine. Neither of the groups can ever have total freedom from interference from any of the side or their other neighbors. This is given, yet only one side demand a removal of a minority as a function to "freedom of interference", it's not Israel with it's 3rd largest Arab party.
> 
> What Palestinians have is a problem with the results of their choices, and the presence of a non-Arab nation  among them. Their choices have consequence, and no one else has that responsibility to carry  the consequence but them.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen fucker, Palestinian's can't fish or farm without getting shot at.  Gazans can't leave without Israeli permission.  The blockade denies them their right to self determination and that is your fucking fault!
Click to expand...


Listen that's a nice story, but in reality the situation is the direct result of their self determination.
Their self determination is to start wars they can't win, Israel's self determination is to defend against the suicidal tendencies of her Jihadi enemies.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm correct 100% - Israel is the BEST Arab country.
> In no other Arab country do they enjoy the same freedoms or quality of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!  Tell me how the Nakba Law benefits Arab-Israelis?
Click to expand...


You should ask the Arab MK who brought up the law.
How about You show me a middle eastern country where Arabs enjoy anywhere the same quality of life?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Passage is third one identified by military in its tunnel-busting operation thus far; army refuses to disclose its location, says it wasn’t yet operational

(full article online0

In rain and mud, IDF exposes another tunnel from Lebanon into Israel


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the Arab argument of being the victims of their own pogroms?
> 
> These anecdotes of the Menson family victim-hood are sure a nice twist.
> You forgot to put the sad kitten face.
> 
> Fact remains - no Zionist ever shot a billet before the Arab pogroms, so let's not pretend they didn't ruin their life by  trying to murder the local Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the people of Deir Yassen.
Click to expand...


I tell that to all Arabs - no Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Arab pogroms, that's fact.
Arabs have caused both most of life and property loss and damage to BOTH sides,

Israeli Jews had property stolen from them in all of the 22 Arab states, why don't You demand collective reparations and see who leaves without the pants?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have somewhat naive understanding of law and sovereignty.
> Tell me what happens to Your freedom of movement when caught driving drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, if I was caught by the Mexican police while driving in the US.
Click to expand...

That's funny Bilo,
I also usually recognize only the confederate officers whenever caught driving drunk in Texas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The U.N.’s delusion


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I refer You back to post #6165 where You claimed that partition of the land for an Arab Palestine was not binding, therefore leaving that territory for the initial title of Jewish sovereignty as written in international law.
> 
> Titled owners can't be occupiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was left for Jewish sovereignty.  There were existing land owners that were stripped of their land by Zionist terrorists.
Click to expand...


Was it  before Arabs took the land by sword
or before they expelled Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was so wrong about Jews shouting, the most apparent thing I must say, that the "Wall is theirs", that would constitute enough justification to murder?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think narcissism is a good thing?
Click to expand...

Narcissism is when a sociopath claims that whenever he feels discomfort from what he hears gives him enough an excuse to go murder people.

That's why they can't stand the idea that Israel is the only nation in the whole region, that regained independence from the Arab empire, it hurts their pride.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only as long as nations don't subjugate Israel too much.
> And the three oaths are not Jewish law as some would like You to believe, they're an allegoric story.
> While Jewish law does list as obligatory to dwell and inherit the land for next generations, no law says Jews can't have a state.
> 
> 
> 
> And no law says they can.
Click to expand...


In fact much of the laws are dealing specifically with how to govern a state.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where You've got it all wrong.
> 
> Israel didn't need 181 as a legal basis for sovereignty, since it was already established in international law 2 decades prior to that. It is actually the Arabs who use this straw man to confuse everyone, because they're themselves detached, it was the first time they were suggested sovereignty west of Jordan by the international community.
> 
> *That's called Palestinian mentality *- bring up documents that suppose to give You title, brag about how they're non binding, walk proudly away as if it made any sense or helped the argument,  then get angry and blame the other after You've spat in Your own well.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you bring up documents that give you title.  I don't have to prove there were people living in the area for generations, because that is an historical fact.
Click to expand...

140 generations of continuous Jewish presence is a fact,
Muslim conquests and theft of land from the Jews is another fact.

International law recognizes the legal historic title of the Jewish nation to sovereignty in all of Palestine:

*The 1920 San Remo Resolution*

_*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_

Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Listen that's a nice story, but in reality the situation is the direct result of their self determination.
> Their self determination is to start wars they can't win, Israel's self determination is to defend against the suicidal tendencies of her Jihadi enemies.


They didn't start any war.  And they have a right to live free from Israeli tyranny.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> You should ask the Arab MK who brought up the law.
> How about You show me a middle eastern country where Arabs enjoy anywhere the same quality of life?


I asked you to prove what you claimed.  Apparently, you can't.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> I tell that to all Arabs - no Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Arab pogroms, that's fact.
> Arabs have caused both most of life and property loss and damage to BOTH sides,
> 
> Israeli Jews had property stolen from them in all of the 22 Arab states, why don't You demand collective reparations and see who leaves without the pants?


That's not Palestinian-Arabs fault.  You have no right to take it out on them.  They were living in virtual peace with their Palestinian-Jewish neighbors until you assholes showed up.  Zionists imported all the violence and racial hatred into the area.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> That's funny Bilo,
> I also usually recognize only the confederate officers whenever caught driving drunk in Texas.


Fuck Texas!  I hate Texas.  I wish we could give it back to Mexico.  The only thing that came out of Texas that was any good was Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Was it  before Arabs took the land by sword
> or before they expelled Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?


Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews have been living there for generations.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Narcissism is when a sociopath claims that whenever he feels discomfort from what he hears gives him enough an excuse to go murder people.
> 
> That's why they can't stand the idea that Israel is the only nation in the whole region, that regained independence from the Arab empire, it hurts their pride.


It was because you stole land that wasn't yours and you drove out over 750,000 Arabs that did nothing wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> In fact much of the laws are dealing specifically with how to govern a state.


After seeing what you've done with that State, you fuckers don't deserve a country.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> 140 generations of continuous Jewish presence is a fact,
> Muslim conquests and theft of land from the Jews is another fact.
> 
> International law recognizes the legal historic title of the Jewish nation to sovereignty in all of Palestine:
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.


And the Balfour Declaration said you could have a Jewish state as long as you didn't infringe upon the rights of the existing non-Jewish population.  Arabs owned 70% of the land and they have rights to.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen that's a nice story, but in reality the situation is the direct result of their self determination.
> Their self determination is to start wars they can't win, Israel's self determination is to defend against the suicidal tendencies of her Jihadi enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't start any war.  And they have a right to live free from Israeli tyranny.
Click to expand...


Arabs certainly did start the war against Palestinian Jews , and yet Israel is still the only country in the region which gives Arabs more right than their own rulers.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ask the Arab MK who brought up the law.
> How about You show me a middle eastern country where Arabs enjoy anywhere the same quality of life?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to prove what you claimed.  Apparently, you can't.
Click to expand...


I asked You to bring an Arab country where Arabs have the same quality of life and rights as in Israel, we all know why You waffle around.

Israel is by far the BEST Arab country to ever exist.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell that to all Arabs - no Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Arab pogroms, that's fact.
> Arabs have caused both most of life and property loss and damage to BOTH sides,
> 
> Israeli Jews had property stolen from them in all of the 22 Arab states, why don't You demand collective reparations and see who leaves without the pants?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Palestinian-Arabs fault.  You have no right to take it out on them.  They were living in virtual peace with their Palestinian-Jewish neighbors until you assholes showed up.  Zionists imported all the violence and racial hatred into the area.
Click to expand...


Sure if Arab pogroms against Palestinian Jews were acts of brotherly love,
then Israeli bullet in their head is nothing but the most generous peace agreement.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny Bilo,
> I also usually recognize only the confederate officers whenever caught driving drunk in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Texas!  I hate Texas.  I wish we could give it back to Mexico.  The only thing that came out of Texas that was any good was Stevie Ray Vaughn.
Click to expand...


You should keep that story for the cell mates.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it  before Arabs took the land by sword
> or before they expelled Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews have been living there for generations.
Click to expand...


Was it before Arabs took the land by sword, or after they've expelled all Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact much of the laws are dealing specifically with how to govern a state.
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what you've done with that State, you fuckers don't deserve a country.
Click to expand...


Do You have any country in the region that is more diverse and liberal than Israel?
Show me one Arab society that has reached anywhere close the same level development.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 140 generations of continuous Jewish presence is a fact,
> Muslim conquests and theft of land from the Jews is another fact.
> 
> International law recognizes the legal historic title of the Jewish nation to sovereignty in all of Palestine:
> 
> *The 1920 San Remo Resolution*
> 
> _*"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust... the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory [authority that] will be responsible for putting into effect the [Balfour] declaration... in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people."*_
> 
> Treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, so their rights go on _ad infinitum_.
> Therefore any borders assigned by treaty to Palestine are sovereign borders of a Jewish Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Balfour Declaration said you could have a Jewish state as long as you didn't infringe upon the rights of the existing non-Jewish population.  Arabs owned 70% of the land and they have rights to.
Click to expand...

Arabs also claim they owned most of Spain,
guess what address they were given back in response?


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are some Muslims who choose to serve in the Israel Defense Forces. They are not forced to, but they want to. They want to defend Israel. Despite being a minority in the army, they still feel welcomed in the IDF.

And sadly, sometimes they die alongside their Jewish comrades.

That is what happened to Issam Ottman’s son, Youssef. He was murdered in an attack while defending the village of Har Hadar.

But the problem is that an anti-Israel group holds some of that responsibility. Groups like the New Israel Fund and Machsom Watch are helping terrorists carry out their mission to murder Jews.

They just portray themselves as “peace” groups. But that is completely false – even according to a Muslim himself.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel group gets slammed by bereaved Muslim father


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There are some Muslims who choose to serve in the Israel Defense Forces. They are not forced to, but they want to. They want to defend Israel. Despite being a minority in the army, they still feel welcomed in the IDF.
> 
> And sadly, sometimes they die alongside their Jewish comrades.
> 
> That is what happened to Issam Ottman’s son, Youssef. He was murdered in an attack while defending the village of Har Hadar.
> 
> But the problem is that an anti-Israel group holds some of that responsibility. Groups like the New Israel Fund and Machsom Watch are helping terrorists carry out their mission to murder Jews.
> 
> They just portray themselves as “peace” groups. But that is completely false – even according to a Muslim himself.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Anti-Israel group gets slammed by bereaved Muslim father


OK.  What is the point?


----------



## TrueTT

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell that to all Arabs - no Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Arab pogroms, that's fact.
> Arabs have caused both most of life and property loss and damage to BOTH sides,
> 
> Israeli Jews had property stolen from them in all of the 22 Arab states, why don't You demand collective reparations and see who leaves without the pants?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Palestinian-Arabs fault.  You have no right to take it out on them.  They were living in virtual peace with their Palestinian-Jewish neighbors until you assholes showed up.  Zionists imported all the violence and racial hatred into the area.
Click to expand...


LOL, and what about the 1929 riots bud? That was Arab Muslim Palestinians instigation at the core.


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF warns Lebanese to leave homes covering Hezbollah attack tunnels


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> IDF warns Lebanese to leave homes covering Hezbollah attack tunnels



A typical pattern of behavior for Islamic terrorists: using civilians as cover and civilian infrastructure as cover to wage war.


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If You only understood what those soundbytes mean You'd see how self-defeating was that position:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue as to what I understand, so shut your fucking mouth, you arrogant asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed 181 was non-binding, and that's Your problem because it's the 1st time an Arab state is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit what it mentions, you can't use that as legal justification to create the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> By definition self determination is differentiation of one group from another, see Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is not its definition.
> 
> *Definition of self-determination *
> _1: free choice of one's own acts or states without external compulsion
> 
> 2: determination by the people of a territorial unit of their own future political status_​The Palestinians have neither their free choice without Israeli interference, or allowed, by the Israelis, to determine their own future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel are treated better that in any Muslim country, in fact Israel is the BEST Arab country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, are you full of shit there!
> 
> _Arabs in Israel have often been treated as second-class citizens. Their schools and healthcare institutions are more poorly funded, their roads aren’t always as well maintained. They’ve faced limitations on where they can live and buy property._​
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupational force certainly can claim self defense, with that said the presence of Israeli forces in Palestine is direct function of exercising the sovereignty of the Jewish nation which was vested with this right in intl. law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  That's the same as saying an assassin telling the cops that after breaking into his targets' house and finding the home owner putting up more of a fight than expected, he had no choice but to kill the owner, because he was in fear for his life.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact denial of exercising this right is an infringement of both international law and US constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not when you take away the rights of others.  No law allows you to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationals of the Jewish state are both protected and obliged to exercise that power, claiming otherwise is bordering hate speech and incitement to murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons.
> 
> _Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
> _DEFINITION OF PROTECTED PERSONS
> 
> Persons protected by the Convention are those who, at a given moment and in any manner whatsoever, find themselves, in case of a conflict or occupation, in the hands of a Party to the conflict or Occupying Power *of which they are not nationals.*_
> ​
Click to expand...


OMG!  Are you serious???  What worst punishment could Israel inflict upon the Palestinians than forcing them to self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Arabs certainly did start the war against Palestinian Jews , and yet Israel is still the only country in the region which gives Arabs more right than their own rulers.


You moved into their area.  You started the violence.

_During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. *The indigenous people of Palestine, whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights.* They also viewed it as an infringement of assurances of independence given by the Allied Powers to Arab leaders in return for their support during the war. *The result was mounting resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by resort to violence by the Jewish community *as the Second World War drew to a close._​Resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by _*"resort to violence"*_ by the Jewish community.  This according to UN records.

You see, I can back up what I claim with links you don't want to read or discuss.  You cannot.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> I asked You to bring an Arab country where Arabs have the same quality of life and rights as in Israel, we all know why You waffle around.
> 
> Israel is by far the BEST Arab country to ever exist.


If Israel is so great, why does it have over 200 UN resolutions against it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs certainly did start the war against Palestinian Jews , and yet Israel is still the only country in the region which gives Arabs more right than their own rulers.
> 
> 
> 
> You moved into their area.  You started the violence.
> 
> _During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. *The indigenous people of Palestine, whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights.* They also viewed it as an infringement of assurances of independence given by the Allied Powers to Arab leaders in return for their support during the war. *The result was mounting resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by resort to violence by the Jewish community *as the Second World War drew to a close._​Resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by _*"resort to violence"*_ by the Jewish community.  This according to UN records.
> 
> You see, I can back up what I claim with links you don't want to read or discuss.  You cannot.
Click to expand...

You can back it up, but you cannot give sources.
And those....are the important ones.

Funny how your mind works.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked You to bring an Arab country where Arabs have the same quality of life and rights as in Israel, we all know why You waffle around.
> 
> Israel is by far the BEST Arab country to ever exist.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is so great, why does it have over 200 UN resolutions against it?
Click to expand...

Answered to you repeatedly .  Sorry you are suffering from amnesia.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Sure if Arab pogroms against Palestinian Jews...


A full 70 years before!



rylah said:


> ...were acts of brotherly love,
> then Israeli bullet in their head is nothing but the most generous peace agreement.


No person should pay for a crime they did not commit.  And you're pretty sick in the head for thinking that's okay.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> You should keep that story for the cell mates.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Was it before Arabs took the land by sword, or after they've expelled all Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?


Neither.  Palestinians are direct descendents of the Israelites.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Do You have any country in the region that is more diverse and liberal than Israel?
> Show me one Arab society that has reached anywhere close the same level development.


Israel is a fascist regime that codifies apartheid and practices administrative detention.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Arabs also claim they owned most of Spain,
> guess what address they were given back in response?


Why is it you can't specifically address my posts?


----------



## Billo_Really

TrueTT said:


> LOL, and what about the 1929 riots bud? That was Arab Muslim Palestinians instigation at the core.


No it wasn't.  That riot started when a bunch of Zionists went down to "The Wall" and claimed it "theirs".  

What about the hundreds of Jews whose lives were saved by their Arab neighbors?


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> OMG!  Are you serious???  What worst punishment could Israel inflict upon the Palestinians than forcing them to self determination without Israel to provide for them any longer?


Self determination is not something you can "force" on someone.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You can back it up, but you cannot give sources.
> And those....are the important ones.
> 
> Funny how your mind works.


What are you talking about?  I gave the source.  It's not my fault if you don't click the link.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Answered to you repeatedly .  Sorry you are suffering from amnesia.


You're a fuckin' liar!


----------



## Billo_Really

This should be the Israeli national anthem!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can back it up, but you cannot give sources.
> And those....are the important ones.
> 
> Funny how your mind works.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  I gave the source.  It's not my fault if you don't click the link.
Click to expand...

The source is the UN?  Are you sure?
Because the link leads to this:

_Prepared for, and under the guidance of,_
_the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights_
_of the Palestinian People_

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem Part I: 1917-1947 - Study (30 June 1978)

Unispal is a Palestinian Site.

Everything in it is pro Palestinian and anti Israel.

Now, did the UN actually say what you posted above the link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> This should be the Israeli national anthem!


That is a song for John's son.  

"*Hey Jude*" is a song by English rock band the Beatles, written by Paul McCartney and credited to Lennon–McCartney. The ballad evolved from "*Hey* Jules", a song McCartney wrote to comfort John Lennon's son, Julian, during his parents' divorce.

Hey Jude - Wikipedia

Hatikvah, the Hope, is the correct Anthem for Israel.  Thank you.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs certainly did start the war against Palestinian Jews , and yet Israel is still the only country in the region which gives Arabs more right than their own rulers.
> 
> 
> 
> You moved into their area.  You started the violence.
> 
> _During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. *The indigenous people of Palestine, whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights.* They also viewed it as an infringement of assurances of independence given by the Allied Powers to Arab leaders in return for their support during the war. *The result was mounting resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by resort to violence by the Jewish community *as the Second World War drew to a close._​Resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by _*"resort to violence"*_ by the Jewish community.  This according to UN records.
> 
> You see, I can back up what I claim with links you don't want to read or discuss.  You cannot.
Click to expand...


I already laughed the first time You mentioned the UN resolutions were non-binding.
Now I laugh even more seeing how You pedal back to it for the basis for Your claim.

Prove that Arabs didn't start the war against Palestinian Jews before Zionism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answered to you repeatedly .  Sorry you are suffering from amnesia.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fuckin' liar!
Click to expand...

Ok, JUST ONE MORE TIME  for Billo's sake.

"If Israel is so great, why does it have over 200 UN resolutions against it?"

Since 1948, the UN has been taken over by Christian and Muslim governments hostile to Jews and therefore to Israel.

Resolutions are non binding, not legal, because if they were, all of the other resolutions against all other countries would be enforceable as well.

The UN wastes thousands of hours attempting to cripple Israel, just as the BDS movement does.

They use hatred for Jews, with endlessly invented stories about Jews from any time, since Abraham, to incite people against the Jews and Israel.

All we have to look at are the endless attacks by Muslims and Christians against Jewish people, businesses, synagogues, schools, etc which does not happen against any other people on the planet.

And all we need to look at is the history of hostility against Jews since Christianity was founded, to see that the Jews have been used as scapegoats every time since that founding just as cults/tribes used to killed their first born in order to appease their gods.

Christians want to appease Jesus and the Christian belief that the Jews killed Jesus, that the Jews have cost all Christians their "salvation", and the fact that the Jews refuse to convert to Christianity.  Jews must be humiliated and treated as inferior until they convert to Christianity.

Muslims want to make the Jews pay for not accepting Allah as their god.   The Jews must be humiliated and treated as inferior until they come to Allah.

There is no Palestinian/Israeli conflict.

There is a Muslims/Christians vs the Jews.

As it has been for the past 1700 years since Rome took over Christianity and continued in its horrendous ways of conquest.

As it has been for the past 1400 years when an Arab decided that he was not going to allow Christians to convert any of his people in Arabia into that religion. 
So...he created his own, Islam, with Christians and Jews being inferior, and all other non Muslims as well.


End of lesson.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked You to bring an Arab country where Arabs have the same quality of life and rights as in Israel, we all know why You waffle around.
> 
> Israel is by far the BEST Arab country to ever exist.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is so great, why does it have over 200 UN resolutions against it?
Click to expand...

Because each UN member state does 100 times worse than Israel, and they need to cover for that.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure if Arab pogroms against Palestinian Jews...
> 
> 
> 
> A full 70 years before!
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...were acts of brotherly love,
> then Israeli bullet in their head is nothing but the most generous peace agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No person should pay for a crime they did not commit.  And you're pretty sick in the head for thinking that's okay.
Click to expand...

Stop lying like a street whore, You know full well Palestinian Jews didn't raise arms until Arab pogroms.

Wasn't it You who just recently suggested that murdering Jews was justifiable
if You accused the victim of narcissism? Guess, under which category this puts Your stupid head?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should keep that story for the cell mates.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
Click to expand...


What's wrong can't discuss Arab pogroms before Zionism?
You only know to blame Jews like the rest of the antisemitic garbage.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it before Arabs took the land by sword, or after they've expelled all Palestinian Jews from their holy cities?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither.  Palestinians are direct descendents of the Israelites.
Click to expand...

Sure, and they are still laying eggs as the true descendants of Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do You have any country in the region that is more diverse and liberal than Israel?
> Show me one Arab society that has reached anywhere close the same level development.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a fascist regime that codifies apartheid and practices administrative detention.
Click to expand...


Sure agha, it's even better than the American apartheid,
and on top of that we also have 5 different climate zones.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> That riot started when a bunch of Zionists went down to "The Wall" and claimed it "theirs".


Wait, what?!  So, the Jewish people claiming their own history is cause to massacre them?  Disgusting. 



> What about the hundreds of Jews whose lives were saved by their Arab neighbors?


What about them?  Doesn't excuse the massacre that not everyone participated.


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Self determination is not something you can "force" on someone.



Truer words have never been spoken with respect to the Arab Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bahrain Defends Israeli Campaign to Eliminate Hezbollah Tunnels


----------



## Sixties Fan

So 40 per cent of European Jews have considered leaving their countries over the past five years, according to a new poll conducted by the EU agency for fundamental rights, which highlighted the growing concern among Jewish communities in Europe, with almost 90 per cent of Jews saying that anti-Semitism has increased since 2013.

European Islamists, the lead actors of this new anti-Semitism along with the leftist useful idiots, are trying to stage a “final solution” 2.0 of what they call the “Jewish-Zionist cancer” in the Middle East (Iran's Rouhani holds the copyright for that term).



They really want a jüdenrein world, without Jews. Without Jews in Europe, fleeing from anti-Semitism, and without Jews in the Middle East, with the destruction of Israel.

(full article online)

The goal: No Jews in Europe and no Jewish State in the Middle East


----------



## Sixties Fan

ABC Only Looks at One Side of Lebanese Border Wall | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

So why does The Guardian think it’s appropriate to link to an Islamist lobby organization’s anti-Israel hate site that openly sympathizes with Hamas?

Or does this standard only apply when the newspaper is looking to promote anti-Israel claims or stories?

While we would in no way equate ourselves with an organization like MEMO, we certainly wouldn’t expect The Guardian to hyperlink to HonestReporting content. Indeed, The Guardian would certainly think twice before linking to any material it would consider to be too “pro-Israel” for its liking.

(full article online)

The Guardian: Hyperlinking to Hate | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State


----------



## Sixties Fan

Accuracy and impartiality fails in Welsh language show on BBC iPlayer – part one


Accuracy and impartiality fails in Welsh language show on BBC iPlayer – part two


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State


You posted CAMERA?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State
> 
> 
> 
> You posted CAMERA?
Click to expand...

Laughs the idiot who quotes Iranian and Russian sources!!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State
> 
> 
> 
> You posted CAMERA?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughs the idiot who quotes Iranian and Russian sources!!!!!
Click to expand...

I post from sources all over the place. Everything you post is from Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State
> 
> 
> 
> You posted CAMERA?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughs the idiot who quotes Iranian and Russian sources!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post from sources all over the place. Everything you post is from Israel.
Click to expand...

Tell me another lie, go ahead


----------



## Sixties Fan

The restrictions imposed on Jews on the Temple Mount are as intolerable as they are inexcusable, and given the key role the site played in the Hanukkah miracle, now is the perfect time to change them. Indeed, isn't it painfully ironic that while the Maccabees fought to free the Temple Mount from foreign control, Israel allows the Palestinian Muslim Wakf and Jordan to dictate what happens there?

According to the First Book of Maccabees 2:6-8, at the very start of the Hasmonean revolt, Matityahu bemoaned the fate of our people's holiest site: "Why was I born to see these terrible things, the ruin of my people and of the holy city? Must I sit here helpless while the city is surrendered to enemies and the Temple falls into the hands of foreigners? The Temple is like someone without honor."

Sadly, the same could be said now, when Jews ascending the Mount are barred from bringing a prayer book or a Bible, or even uttering a few words of prayer, all in the name of "security."

The Temple and the liberation of the Mount on which it stood are fundamental elements of the Hanukkah story. After all, it was there, on the Temple Mount, that the little flask of pure oil miraculously continued to burn.

So when you light the Hanukkah candles each night with your family, and watch the flames atop them reach heavenward, consider the following: we owe it to ourselves and to our Maccabean forbears to once again set the Temple Mount free and make it accessible to Jews.

(full article online)

The Maccabees, the Mount and modern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The conventional wisdom is that the best chance for peace in the Middle East between Israel and the Palestinian Arabs is the Two-State Solution. Failing that, there is the One-State Solution.

The problem, of course, is that decades of pursuing the Two-State Solution has produced nothing except period increases in violence.

On the other hand, it has the advantage of allowing people half a world away of being able to spout off about what is best for Israel and the Arabs without having to live in the region, having a grasp of the situation nor having to live with the consequences of their unsolicited advice.

Actually, there are ideas out there for peace that are being discussed between the people who are affected, between Israelis and Palestinians, and those solutions are not about a One-State Solution or Two-State Solution.

--------------------------
The idea is to create the potential to start to integrate Palestinians into Israel not as enemies but as contributing members and tie their destiny to Israel.

It is a long-term idea that has the benefit of involving the people who will be directly affected by the plan, bypassing the politicians -- both in Israel, the territories and in the West -- who do not have to deal with the consequences of their actions.

Maybe now is not the time for such a plan, but at the very least it is the start of an idea that can grow to something bigger.

(full article online)

Forget About The Two-State Solution: Thinking Outside The Box About Israeli-Palestinian Peace (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the organization has collected some 33 testimonies from events from 2004 to present, ten of them will be submitted to the Hague in cooperation with lawyers from the International Legal Forum and the Jerusalem Institute of Justice, all of them relating to incidents which occurred over the past seven months of the weekly Great March of Return protests.

“The real shocking bit where I really couldn’t believe my eyes was when I saw an elderly man walking with a walking stick with a plastic bag and in that bag he had two bottles of gasoline which he intended to light and then throw towards Israeli soldiers,” said one testimony by a sniper who had been deployed to the protests along the fence until November.

(full article online)

IDF reservists to file complaint against Hamas, PLO to ICC


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek's Muddled Correction of 'Correction' on Historic Palestinian State
> 
> 
> 
> You posted CAMERA?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughs the idiot who quotes Iranian and Russian sources!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post from sources all over the place. Everything you post is from Israel.
Click to expand...


You post lies and propaganda from sources that thrive on lies and propaganda


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF special forces have neutralized and arrested at least one suspected member of the terrorist cell responsible for Sunday’s shooting attack outside Ofra that left seven injured, including a 21-year-old pregnant woman whose baby died three days after being delivered prematurely by emergency Caesarean section in a bid to save his life and the life of his mother.

(full article online)

IDF Special Forces Arrest Ofra Terror Suspect Near Ramallah


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 11-Dec-18: Near Hevron, another thwarted Arab-on-Israeli vehicle ramming


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 in Pittsburgh and the Baby from Ofra (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where this become hazy is when both the United States and Russia—and the permanent members of the U.N. Security Council—try to make a distinction between Hezbollah the terror organization and Hezbollah the government of Lebanon. The Russian spokesperson said, “We hope that no actions taken … will be in conflict with U.N. Security Council Resolution 1701,” and Moscow hopes the U.N. Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) would “fulfill its monitoring mission and will not allow any violations.” That last bit was public window-dressing. Every inch of southern Lebanon is a well-known violation of U.N. Security Council Resolution 1701’s 2006 demand that UNIFIL ensure:


establishment between the (U.N. demarcated) Blue Line and the Litani River an area free of any armed personnel, assets and weapons other than those of the Government of Lebanon and of UNIFIL deployed in this area;
disarmament of all armed groups in Lebanon, so that … there will be no weapons or authority in Lebanon other than that of the Lebanese State.
Hezbollah’s 100,000-plus rockets and missiles in southern Lebanon would make a mockery of the resolution, except that the “Lebanese State” separate from Hezbollah is a fiction.

(full article online)

How America Helps Hezbollah – Jewish Policy Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

(December 11, 2018 / JNS) New York Times op-ed columnist Michelle Goldberg has stirred quite a hornet’s nest with her recent article declaring that anti-Zionism is not anti-Semitic. Others will wrestle with the anti-Zionism/anti-Semitism debate. I prefer to focus on one particular sentence that really goes to the heart of the issue—and which also reveals Goldberg’s gross ignorance of the basic history of the issue she is addressing.

According to Goldberg, Palestinian demands are reasonable, and it’s Israel that is being unfair because “the de facto policy of the Israeli government is that there should be only one state in historic Palestine.”

Subscribe to The JNS Daily Syndicate by email and never miss our top stories
Ms. Goldberg is a journalist, and I don’t expect journalists to be historians. She has written books with titles such as The Means of Reproduction: Sex, Power, and the Future of the World, so I don’t expect her to be an expert on the Middle East either.

On the other hand, according to her New York Times bio, Goldberg has “reported from countries including Iraq [and] Egypt,” so it seems to me that she does have a basic responsibility to be acquainted with the major developments in the history of a part of the world she has covered.

But anybody who can write such a sentence as “the de facto policy of the Israeli government is that there should be only one state in historic Palestine” clearly has not fulfilled that basic responsibility.

So, I offer Ms. Goldstein a brief history lesson.

(full article online)

Another ‘New York Times’ columnist needs a history lesson


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie ]

Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:

(full article online)

UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks

(full article online)

PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours



Collective punishment.

Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
Click to expand...


There are Jewish terrorists? LOL

Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying


----------



## Coyote

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
Click to expand...

There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
Click to expand...

The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:

_“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)

Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.


Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.

Palestinians is based on a lie.

The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.

I could go on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
Click to expand...

Not annexing Judea and Samaria and expelling all Arabs from those areas has been a collective punishment for all Jews in Israel and those areas.

It allowed the PA to take over in 1994 and lie its head off about wanting peace with Israel and a future Palestine State while they fatten their wallets.

Muslims are on a continued Hudna, just waiting and waiting for the opportunity to get the enemy distracted, as it has done again and again.  Hudna, is a lesson from Mohammad, who knew exactly how to defeat the Jews of Qaybar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
Click to expand...


We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?



It is not collective punishment to destroy the homes of terrorists.  That's just consequences.  Destroying the homes of terrorist's family, is different.  

That said, there is also a point in an on-going conflict where independent acts of violence tips over into war and normal rules of conduct no longer apply, because security concerns come first.  

In my opinion, the death of Amiad Israel is going to be a turning point.  If the intent of Hamas stirring up a new intifada in Judea and Samaria is to scare Jews out of Judea and Samaria, I think they will find it has quite the opposite effect.  

And what Jewish terrorists?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
Click to expand...


I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The adage “if it bleeds it leads” is often cited when it comes to how media decide what to report on. In addition, foreign journalists working in Israel have told us that a death trumps everything. Israel, thankfully, by and large succeeds in preventing mass casualties on its own side. But this works against Israel when it comes to the media coverage. If Israelis are ‘only’ injured then this is not deemed newsworthy despite the murderous intent of the Palestinian terrorists.

Tragically, four days after the Ofra terrorist attack, the newborn son of Shira and Amichai Ish-Ran, named Amiad Yisrael shortly before his burial, lost his battle for life.

Given that there was now an Israeli fatality, and a baby at that, we thought that this would be newsworthy.

We were wrong.

Aside from CNN and wire services such as Reuters and Associated Press, there was virtually no coverage.

(full article online)

HonestReporting Murdered Israeli Baby Also Victim of The Independent's False Moral Equivalence


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nishbar Li (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not collective punishment to destroy the homes of terrorists.  That's just consequences.  Destroying the homes of terrorist's family, is different.
> 
> That said, there is also a point in an on-going conflict where independent acts of violence tips over into war and normal rules of conduct no longer apply, because security concerns come first.
> 
> In my opinion, the death of Amiad Israel is going to be a turning point.  If the intent of Hamas stirring up a new intifada in Judea and Samaria is to scare Jews out of Judea and Samaria, I think they will find it has quite the opposite effect.
> 
> And what Jewish terrorists?
Click to expand...

How many of their homes get destroyed. Any?

Most homes ARE extended family homes.

Do you realize that just a few weeks before Amiad's murder a young Palestinian mother was killed in a caused by rock throwing settlers?

Does your lapse of normal rules of conduct cover those killers should the IDF catch them? Will their homes be destroyed?  Will the military enter the settler villages and conduct mass roundups?

PS no mainstream news coverage on this death either.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
Click to expand...

all religions have a loophole for lying.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not annexing Judea and Samaria and expelling all Arabs from those areas has been a collective punishment for all Jews in Israel and those areas.
> 
> It allowed the PA to take over in 1994 and lie its head off about wanting peace with Israel and a future Palestine State while they fatten their wallets.
> 
> Muslims are on a continued Hudna, just waiting and waiting for the opportunity to get the enemy distracted, as it has done again and again.  Hudna, is a lesson from Mohammad, who knew exactly how to defeat the Jews of Qaybar.
Click to expand...

So you support mass expulsions?


----------



## Coyote

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
Click to expand...

Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
Click to expand...

Show me one in Judaism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
Click to expand...


???? Americans and Jews don’t blow shit up in Paris. Islamists do. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
Click to expand...

When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah

All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
Click to expand...

Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
Click to expand...

Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.

Start a thread.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.
> 
> Start a thread.
Click to expand...



And Palestine was a Zionist invention, so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.
> 
> Start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Palestine was a Zionist invention, so?
Click to expand...

Another lie.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.
> 
> Start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Palestine was a Zionist invention, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...


Freaks like you will bang their head till the last day feeling bitter about Israel succeeding ever more, then You will realize Your failure to go with the real truth and justice.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ *No, the Quran does not have a commandment forbidding Muslims to lie* ]
> 
> Al Araby Al Jadeed (Arabic), or The New Arab (English) is a UK-based newspaper meant to be more liberal than Al Jazeera. It claims to be professional and nonpartisan, although it is financed by Qatar:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UK-based Arab newspaper says Jews eat matzoh  baked with gentile blood ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.
> 
> Start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Palestine was a Zionist invention, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> 
> 
> The problem remains that the Jews are the ones considered to be the liars in the eyes of Islam:
> 
> _“Only they forge the lie who do not believe in the signs of Allah.”_ (Surah an-Nahl 16:l05)
> 
> Therefore, deceiving (as Mohammad did with the Jewish Arabian Tribe)false statements (as Abbas does constantly ) , etc......as the Muslims have been doing about the Jews in relation of any sovereignty or the mere existence of an Israel, or Hebrews, or Jews, or the existence of any Jewish Temple Mount, seems to be very much accepted by all of those seeking the destruction of Israel, and the murder of Jews, as we have witnessed since 1920.
> 
> 
> Palestine as an existing country/State, ever,  is based on a lie.
> 
> Palestinians is based on a lie.
> 
> The Arab History on the ancient Land of Canaan is a lie.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was founded on lies and exists on lies.
> 
> Start a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Palestine was a Zionist invention, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


The taqqiya master will keep banging his head trying to deny that "Palestinians" is the biggest copyright infringement in history.

There's no hat that ever burned so well in plain sight.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionism is ideologically unique in insisting that one state, and one state only, doesn’t just have to change. It has to go. By a coincidence that its adherents insist is entirely innocent, this happens to be the Jewish state, making anti-Zionists either the most disingenuous of ideologues or the most obtuse. When then-CNN contributor Marc Lamont Hill called last month for a “free Palestine from the river to the sea” and later claimed to be ignorant of what the slogan really meant, it was hard to tell in which category he fell.

(full article online)

Opinion | When Anti-Zionism Tunnels Under Your House


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not collective punishment to destroy the homes of terrorists.  That's just consequences.  Destroying the homes of terrorist's family, is different.
> 
> That said, there is also a point in an on-going conflict where independent acts of violence tips over into war and normal rules of conduct no longer apply, because security concerns come first.
> 
> In my opinion, the death of Amiad Israel is going to be a turning point.  If the intent of Hamas stirring up a new intifada in Judea and Samaria is to scare Jews out of Judea and Samaria, I think they will find it has quite the opposite effect.
> 
> And what Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of their homes get destroyed. Any?
> 
> Most homes ARE extended family homes.
> 
> Do you realize that just a few weeks before Amiad's murder a young Palestinian mother was killed in a caused by rock throwing settlers?
> 
> Does your lapse of normal rules of conduct cover those killers should the IDF catch them? Will their homes be destroyed?  Will the military enter the settler villages and conduct mass roundups?
> 
> PS no mainstream news coverage on this death either.
Click to expand...


You mean Aisha al-Rabi back in October?  Tragic and terrible without question.  Illegal without question.  Morally wrong without question.  Should be punished without question.  Vague accusations that the people in the car didn't see anyone but heard someone speaking Hebrew, therefore it must have been Israeli settlers?  Not good enough.  Israel is doing all the right things by launching an investigation and hopefully the perpetrators will be brought to justice.  That is Israel's policy and its the RIGHT policy.  And I stand by it.

That said, one does not, in war, treat one's own citizens in the same manner that one treats enemies of the State.  IF Hamas is stirring up another intifada (and that seems to be the case) one can not expect Arab Palestinians to be treated the same as Israeli citizens in the midst of war.  Its a ridiculous standard which no country, except Israel, would be subjected to.  

My point, in my last post, was that there is a turning point here.  Hamas has managed to avoid another war in Gaza, so they are stirring up trouble in Judea and Samaria.  The people of Israel are digging in their heels (rightfully so) and they are going to act as though this is a serious security concern (rightfully so) and they are going to create realities on the ground for the protection of the Israeli people and Jews (rightfully so).


----------



## Sixties Fan

4 Terror Attacks in One Day. Israelis Protest in the Streets


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to say on lying...much like the other major religions.  The Seventeenth Greater Sin: Lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
Click to expand...

Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 4 Terror Attacks in One Day. Israelis Protest in the Streets


Seventy years of clueless.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Coyote,  _et al,_

Rule #103 • Prohibition on Collective Punishments_ (Customary and IHL)_, has noting to do with the demolishment of homes or sanctuaries used by Arab Palestinian Terrorists, perpetrating "criminal acts directed against a Israel _(the Occupying Power and citizens of the Occupying Power)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of particular persons or a group of persons _(Jews)_ or the general public."

The counter-terrorism actions are also considering:

❖  The open admission of guilt by the Palestinians Authority.
❖  The payment and honors rendered for the perpetration of the criminal acts.
❖  The past history of blatant criminal behaviors.​


Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

An important aspect of Counter-Terrorism (CT) can be seen as an obligation (both crime prevention and  Human Rights protection) in that Israel has an obligation to safeguard the "Right to Life."  

_*Article 6 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)*_
Every human being has the inherent right to life. 
This right shall be protected by law. 
No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his life.​While Rule #50 • _(Customary and IHL)_ • The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity • protects the Homes of the Arab Palestinians to a degree, it does not protect the Homes from "Measures to prevent and combat terrorism;" specifically:

The Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy in the form of a resolution and 
an annexed Plan of Action (A/RES/60/288)
To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, 
in accordance with our obligations under international law, 
in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute,
any person who supports facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning,
preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.​
It must be understood that the UN  does not have the will and capability to prevent a safe haven from forming, and does not have the will and capability to eradicate that safe havens and terrorist sanctuaries.  It is no effort at all to sit in New York and ignore the realities of Arab Palestinians providing material supporting to known terrorist organizations.  It is just a blind eye and the ignorant understanding of the difference between a heroic freedom fighter that actually engages the enemy --- and  --- the terrorist that selects soft targets only, target that are unarmed and not engaged in the conflict, and the terrorist that hides behind its own population, using them as a shield.

The reality is, that the UN plays no real part in the settlement of the conflict.  It is merely a juice box for a bunch of cowardly criminals that are trying to bilk the donor community for ever dime it can get.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,

I guess I'm clueless...



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Terror Attacks in One Day. Israelis Protest in the Streets
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years of clueless.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I'm not at all sure what your point is!

v/r
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> I guess I'm clueless...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Terror Attacks in One Day. Israelis Protest in the Streets
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years of clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not at all sure what your point is!
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

He decries and decries and decries the birth of Israel.
It is always 1948 for him.  Nakba time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Rule #103 • Prohibition on Collective Punishments_ (Customary and IHL)_, has noting to do with the demolishment of homes or sanctuaries used by Arab Palestinian Terrorists, perpetrating "criminal acts directed against a Israel


Demolishing the homes of so called terrorists is very rare. The vast majority of home demolitions are to ethnically cleanse Palestinians and steal their land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The reality is, that the UN plays no real part in the settlement of the conflict.


Indeed, it merely passes resolution after resolution after resolution just to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> I guess I'm clueless...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Terror Attacks in One Day. Israelis Protest in the Streets
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy years of clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not at all sure what your point is!
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed!


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
Click to expand...



Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.

We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.

The Richest Terror Organizations in the World

Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
 

Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.

Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.

Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.

Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?

Foreign Terrorist Organizations


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, that the UN plays no real part in the settlement of the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it merely passes resolution after resolution after resolution just to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
Click to expand...


Indeed they do. 

Indeed, it is comically tragic to see the laughable joke that has come to define the UN.

The U.N. and Israel: Key Statistics from UN Watch - UN Watch

Indeed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
Click to expand...


Seems simple if you just open your eyes. Thank you for your post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?


Yeah, it is everyone we don't like.

It is interesting to note that none of the so called Palestinian terrorists are a threat to the US.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, that the UN plays no real part in the settlement of the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it merely passes resolution after resolution after resolution just to throw them up on the shelf to collect dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they do.
> 
> Indeed, it is comically tragic to see the laughable joke that has come to define the UN.
> 
> The U.N. and Israel: Key Statistics from UN Watch - UN Watch
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

Most of Israel's resolutions are reruns because Israel has thumbed its nose at all the previous ones.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is everyone we don't like.
> 
> It is interesting to note that none of the so called Palestinian terrorists are a threat to the US.
Click to expand...


Indeed, no. 

Indeed, the mere fact that the Great Satan supports Israel as the only true representative democracy in the Islamist Middle East makes the US a target for Arabs-Moslems. 

Indeed, until recently, the Arab-Moslem "Pal'istanian" terrorists were throttled by their need for Great Satan welfare payments. That has changed.

Indeed, why would the Great Satan need extraordinary security measures at its consulate in Jerusalem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is everyone we don't like.
> 
> It is interesting to note that none of the so called Palestinian terrorists are a threat to the US.
Click to expand...


Indeed, no. It's not a matter of not "liking" Islamist terrorist franchises, it's a matter of confronting a belligerent, fascist politico-religious ideology.

Indeed, you are entitled to the beliefs of your politico-religious ideology but when a belligerent group has the ability to cause death and destruction on a massive scale (and in fact has announced that goal), you should not expect others to forfeit their right to protect themselves from you and your ideology. When people are inspired by, and view the life and times of a 7th century Arab warlord as the model for all humanity, we are at risk from mad men dictating policy. 

Indeed, that is precisely what we see across the Islamist Middle East.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The AP helpfully adds that "The U.N. agency forbids its staff from holding _political_ office." [emphasis added]

Considering the connection between the UN and Hamas, is it any wonder the lengths the UN will go in order to protect the terrorist organization from any kind of criticism in the UN, most recently in the sudden requirement for a two-thirds instead of majority vote to condemn Hamas for terrorist attacks on civilians?

And what about UNIFIL, which operates in Hezbollah's back yard?

(full article online)

The UN Is An Equal Opportunity Employer, Hiring Both Hamas and Hezbollah Terrorists (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  _et al,_
> 
> Rule #103 • Prohibition on Collective Punishments_ (Customary and IHL)_, has noting to do with the demolishment of homes or sanctuaries used by Arab Palestinian Terrorists, perpetrating "criminal acts directed against a Israel _(the Occupying Power and citizens of the Occupying Power)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of particular persons or a group of persons _(Jews)_ or the general public."
> 
> The counter-terrorism actions are also considering:
> 
> ❖  The open admission of guilt by the Palestinians Authority.
> ❖  The payment and honors rendered for the perpetration of the criminal acts.
> ❖  The past history of blatant criminal behaviors.​
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM announces regulation of thousands of homes in Judea and Samaria in response to spate of terror attacks
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> PM: Destroy terrorist's homes within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> An important aspect of Counter-Terrorism (CT) can be seen as an obligation (both crime prevention and  Human Rights protection) in that Israel has an obligation to safeguard the "Right to Life."
> 
> _*Article 6 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)*_
> Every human being has the inherent right to life.
> This right shall be protected by law.
> No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his life.​While Rule #50 • _(Customary and IHL)_ • The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity • protects the Homes of the Arab Palestinians to a degree, it does not protect the Homes from "Measures to prevent and combat terrorism;" specifically:
> 
> The Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy in the form of a resolution and
> an annexed Plan of Action (A/RES/60/288)
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism,
> in accordance with our obligations under international law,
> in order to find, deny safe haven and bring to justice, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute,
> any person who supports facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning,
> preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.​
> It must be understood that the UN  does not have the will and capability to prevent a safe haven from forming, and does not have the will and capability to eradicate that safe havens and terrorist sanctuaries.  It is no effort at all to sit in New York and ignore the realities of Arab Palestinians providing material supporting to known terrorist organizations.  It is just a blind eye and the ignorant understanding of the difference between a heroic freedom fighter that actually engages the enemy --- and  --- the terrorist that selects soft targets only, target that are unarmed and not engaged in the conflict, and the terrorist that hides behind its own population, using them as a shield.
> 
> The reality is, that the UN plays no real part in the settlement of the conflict.  It is merely a juice box for a bunch of cowardly criminals that are trying to bilk the donor community for ever dime it can get.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


How would that apply to Jewish terrorist actors?  For example the extremists among the settlers who commited so called "price tag" attacks on the resident Arab population, acts that have included arson, firebombing, assault, and murder.  Acts designed to instill fear in a certain population and are a threat tocivil order.  They are protected within their communitees and authorities have sometimes been subject to stoning from them.

Have their family homes been bulldozed?

Are they and their children prosecuted under military law or civilian law?


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment.
> 
> Did they destroy the homes of any Jewish terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
Click to expand...


Two things stand out.  They are not states.  They are weak in comparison to the conventional and legal forces a state can marshal.  That is why it is so effective for individuals and non state actors.  You have states funding terrorist non state actors...but keep in mind states fund a lot of covert, destabilizing and even terrorist groups (renamed freedom fighters) to further their own state interests.  The US has done this.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things stand out.  They are not states.  They are weak in comparison to the conventional and legal forces a state can marshal.  That is why it is so effective for individuals and non state actors.  You have states funding terrorist non state actors...but keep in mind states fund a lot of covert, destabilizing and even terrorist groups (renamed freedom fighters) to further their own state interests.  The US has done this.
Click to expand...


Really? You have proof that US sponsored Terror groups to commit terror acts overseas? Please share.


----------



## Sixties Fan

NY Times Described Deadly Drive-By Shooting as 'Bold'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is everyone we don't like.
> 
> It is interesting to note that none of the so called Palestinian terrorists are a threat to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, no. It's not a matter of not "liking" Islamist terrorist franchises, it's a matter of confronting a belligerent, fascist politico-religious ideology.
> 
> Indeed, you are entitled to the beliefs of your politico-religious ideology but when a belligerent group has the ability to cause death and destruction on a massive scale (and in fact has announced that goal), you should not expect others to forfeit their right to protect themselves from you and your ideology. When people are inspired by, and view the life and times of a 7th century Arab warlord as the model for all humanity, we are at risk from mad men dictating policy.
> 
> Indeed, that is precisely what we see across the Islamist Middle East.
Click to expand...

Nice rant!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is everyone we don't like.
> 
> It is interesting to note that none of the so called Palestinian terrorists are a threat to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, no. It's not a matter of not "liking" Islamist terrorist franchises, it's a matter of confronting a belligerent, fascist politico-religious ideology.
> 
> Indeed, you are entitled to the beliefs of your politico-religious ideology but when a belligerent group has the ability to cause death and destruction on a massive scale (and in fact has announced that goal), you should not expect others to forfeit their right to protect themselves from you and your ideology. When people are inspired by, and view the life and times of a 7th century Arab warlord as the model for all humanity, we are at risk from mad men dictating policy.
> 
> Indeed, that is precisely what we see across the Islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant!
Click to expand...


Indeed, Thanks.

Indeed, thanks for another bit of pointless piffle.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Jewish terrorists? LOL
> 
> Do tell. Are there American Terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things stand out.  They are not states.  They are weak in comparison to the conventional and legal forces a state can marshal.  That is why it is so effective for individuals and non state actors.  You have states funding terrorist non state actors...but keep in mind states fund a lot of covert, destabilizing and even terrorist groups (renamed freedom fighters) to further their own state interests.  The US has done this.
Click to expand...



While I agree that neither Hezbollah nor Hamas are “states”, that dismisses the fact that both receive funding and weapons from Iran, a state sponsor of Islamic terrorism.

Let’s also understand that statehood is not necessarily a requirement to measure the level of death and destruction that a non-state Islamic terrorist franchise might deliver.


*https://www.sun-sentinel.com/florida-jewish-journal/fl-jj-report-hezbollah-firepower-20181121-story.html*

*Report: Hezbollah has more firepower than 95 percent of world's conventional militaries*


Its important to remember that Iran has a nascent “nukular” program and the planet becomes a vastly more dangerous place with Islamic loons in control of weapons grade material.


A central theme on the part of the Iranian mullocracy, (and Hamas), is world-class whining about the mere existence of Jews and Israel.


Putting nuclear weapons in the hands of religious zealots is just simply an inherently dangerous exercise. The Middle East is already a highly unstable area. The vicious Iran vs. Iraq war in the not too distant past tells us about the motivations of the Iranian Mullocrats. Just imagine if Iran and Iraq had access to nukes. The prospect is absolutely chilling. Iran and Iraq during their 8 year long slugfest managed to do substantial damage and cause phenomenal loss of life. It’s likely that only the lack of “better” technology stopped them from obliterating entire cities and populations in the course of a single afternoon. Does anyone really believe the Iran vs. Iraq war would not have rivaled the death tally of Stalin or Mao if they had the ability to slaughter on a grander scale? Remember, Holocausts and mass murder work best if you can complete them quickly.



Iranian Weapons of Mass Destruction

“The foundation of the Islamic regime is opposition to Israel and the perpetual subject of Iran is the elimination of Israel from the region . Palestine is Islamic land that was conquered by an anti-Islamic enemy, and according to Islam, one must oppose the Zionist regime. The support for the Palestinians is a religious decree.”...


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are. Who do you think shot up the temple in Pittsburgh and music festival in Las Vegas and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things stand out.  They are not states.  They are weak in comparison to the conventional and legal forces a state can marshal.  That is why it is so effective for individuals and non state actors.  You have states funding terrorist non state actors...but keep in mind states fund a lot of covert, destabilizing and even terrorist groups (renamed freedom fighters) to further their own state interests.  The US has done this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that neither Hezbollah nor Hamas are “states”, that dismisses the fact that both receive funding and weapons from Iran, a state sponsor of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Let’s also understand that statehood is not necessarily a requirement to measure the level of death and destruction that a non-state Islamic terrorist franchise might deliver.
> 
> 
> *https://www.sun-sentinel.com/florida-jewish-journal/fl-jj-report-hezbollah-firepower-20181121-story.html*
> 
> *Report: Hezbollah has more firepower than 95 percent of world's conventional militaries*
> 
> 
> Its important to remember that Iran has a nascent “nukular” program and the planet becomes a vastly more dangerous place with Islamic loons in control of weapons grade material.
> 
> 
> A central theme on the part of the Iranian mullocracy, (and Hamas), is world-class whining about the mere existence of Jews and Israel.
> 
> 
> Putting nuclear weapons in the hands of religious zealots is just simply an inherently dangerous exercise. The Middle East is already a highly unstable area. The vicious Iran vs. Iraq war in the not too distant past tells us about the motivations of the Iranian Mullocrats. Just imagine if Iran and Iraq had access to nukes. The prospect is absolutely chilling. Iran and Iraq during their 8 year long slugfest managed to do substantial damage and cause phenomenal loss of life. It’s likely that only the lack of “better” technology stopped them from obliterating entire cities and populations in the course of a single afternoon. Does anyone really believe the Iran vs. Iraq war would not have rivaled the death tally of Stalin or Mao if they had the ability to slaughter on a grander scale? Remember, Holocausts and mass murder work best if you can complete them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Weapons of Mass Destruction
> 
> “The foundation of the Islamic regime is opposition to Israel and the perpetual subject of Iran is the elimination of Israel from the region . Palestine is Islamic land that was conquered by an anti-Islamic enemy, and according to Islam, one must oppose the Zionist regime. The support for the Palestinians is a religious decree.”...
Click to expand...


It doesn’t matter if they receive funding.  They are not state actors but independent militias.


----------



## Coyote

Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?

The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?

Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?



How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice. 

Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not.. 
Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..



That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)

In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.  

But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.  

Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.


Israel is a law free zone. It is the wild west of the Middle East. An occupying power should enforce local (Palestinian) law.

Settlers destroy and steal property. They assault or kill Palestinians. Is this legal under Israeli or Palestinian law? I don't think so. Israeli forces stand around and watch while PA forces are forbidden to act.

Israel enforces its own law over the Palestinian law even in area A. All political parties in Palestine (Fatah, Hamas, PFLP, etc.) are constitutionally protected. Yet Israel will go into Area A and kidnap people for nothing more than party affiliation.

Law in Israel, even international law, is meaningless.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a law free zone. It is the wild west of the Middle East. An occupying power should enforce local (Palestinian) law.
> 
> Settlers destroy and steal property. They assault or kill Palestinians. Is this legal under Israeli or Palestinian law? I don't think so. Israeli forces stand around and watch while PA forces are forbidden to act.
> 
> Israel enforces its own law over the Palestinian law even in area A. All political parties in Palestine (Fatah, Hamas, PFLP, etc.) are constitutionally protected. Yet Israel will go into Area A and kidnap people for nothing more than party affiliation.
> 
> Law in Israel, even international law, is meaningless.
Click to expand...


Why should Israel be tasked with law enforcement in the 
“country of Pal’istan”™️


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a law free zone. It is the wild west of the Middle East. An occupying power should enforce local (Palestinian) law.
> 
> Settlers destroy and steal property. They assault or kill Palestinians. Is this legal under Israeli or Palestinian law? I don't think so. Israeli forces stand around and watch while PA forces are forbidden to act.
> 
> Israel enforces its own law over the Palestinian law even in area A. All political parties in Palestine (Fatah, Hamas, PFLP, etc.) are constitutionally protected. Yet Israel will go into Area A and kidnap people for nothing more than party affiliation.
> 
> Law in Israel, even international law, is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Israel be tasked with law enforcement in the
> “country of Pal’istan”™️
Click to expand...

Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a law free zone. It is the wild west of the Middle East. An occupying power should enforce local (Palestinian) law.
> 
> Settlers destroy and steal property. They assault or kill Palestinians. Is this legal under Israeli or Palestinian law? I don't think so. Israeli forces stand around and watch while PA forces are forbidden to act.
> 
> Israel enforces its own law over the Palestinian law even in area A. All political parties in Palestine (Fatah, Hamas, PFLP, etc.) are constitutionally protected. Yet Israel will go into Area A and kidnap people for nothing more than party affiliation.
> 
> Law in Israel, even international law, is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Israel be tasked with law enforcement in the
> “country of Pal’istan”™️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
Click to expand...


Gaza is not occupied. 

What National territory is israel occupying?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, _et al,_

I love it when they misquote the law.  Occupation Law does not "REQUIRE" security and order in occupied territories. 



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is not occupied.
> 
> What National territory is Israel occupying?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This belief is really a logical fallacy.



			
				Article 43 • Hague Regulation 1907 said:
			
		

> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> SOURCE:  Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague,  18 October 1907.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no minimum established criteria except "as far as possible."  When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) intentionally sabotage their public order and safety, that is no them.  They call that poisoning the well.

By using this fallacy, the HoAP are trying to preemptive launch an _ad hominem_ attack against Israeli Security Forces that are trying to restore public order and safety _(as far as possible for them without the cooperation of the HoAP)_ that have openly declared that is within their right to intentionally target and kill civilian Israelis; in fact it is encouraged by the Palestinian Authority which pays a bounty _(murder for financial gain)_.  The HoAP set the conditions for you _(the audience)_ by presenting what appears to be valid criteria.  THEN the HoAP set out to prove that the invalid and adverse information _(there is no public order and safety)_ from the start, discounts the credible effort by the Israelis.  Presenting the condition as a failure on the part of Israel and not the belligerent and criminal behaviors of the HoAP themselves as the cause.

As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety; they have met the standard.  Criminal behaviors, punishable under Article 68 of the GCIV, are a crime against their own society.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> I love it when they misquote the law.  Occupation Law does not "REQUIRE" security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is not occupied.
> 
> What National territory is Israel occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This belief is really a logical fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 43 • Hague Regulation 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> SOURCE:  Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague,  18 October 1907.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no minimum established criteria except "as far as possible."  When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) intentionally sabotage their public order and safety, that is no them.  They call that poisoning the well.
> 
> By using this fallacy, the HoAP are trying to preemptive launch an _ad hominem_ attack against Israeli Security Forces that are trying to restore public order and safety _(as far as possible for them without the cooperation of the HoAP)_ that have openly declared that is within their right to intentionally target and kill civilian Israelis; in fact it is encouraged by the Palestinian Authority which pays a bounty _(murder for financial gain)_.  The HoAP set the conditions for you _(the audience)_ by presenting what appears to be valid criteria.  THEN the HoAP set out to prove that the invalid and adverse information _(there is no public order and safety)_ from the start, discounts the credible effort by the Israelis.  Presenting the condition as a failure on the part of Israel and not the belligerent and criminal behaviors of the HoAP themselves as the cause.
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety; they have met the standard.  Criminal behaviors, punishable under Article 68 of the GCIV, are a crime against their own society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety;


Destroying and/or stealing property. Assaulting and/or killing unarmed civilians. Is that what you call public order and safety?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Coyote,  et al,

I've seen this argument many times.  And I've tried to explain it to the best of my ability, as a layman.



Coyote said:


> Here is something anti-Israelis don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?


*(COMMENT)*

The nature of the judicial system in the territories is a product of the Customary and IHL.  It is established by a number of International and domestic codes.  It is not done that way by the Israelis to complicate the system.  The most common codes are found in the Fourth Geneva Convention:

​
The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.  That is a crime punishable under Article 68 _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.  She was not punished twice under a separate system.  This is not unlike our system of justice.  If you rob a bank, you can be tried once by the USDOJ for the monetary loss to the FDIC _(that is how the FBI gets involved)_.  After the federal prosecutors are done with you, the State Prosecutor can execute proceeding under the State law against Bank Robbery.  It is not double jeopardy, because it is two different jurisdiction. _(Layman's explanation)_.  We have very similar systems from that narrow aspect.

This argument appears and reappears periodically.  It tries to present the idea that the Israelis are doing something unnaturally wrong _(misfeasance and malfeasance)_ when it is really not.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

I ask this every time.  What law under Area "C" are you claiming is being violated.  Don't give me these nice sound-bites.  Give me a specific.

I'm an old man and my capacity is very much deminished.

v/r
R



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they misquote the law.  Occupation Law does not "REQUIRE" security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is not occupied.
> 
> What National territory is Israel occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This belief is really a logical fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 43 • Hague Regulation 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> SOURCE:  Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague,  18 October 1907.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no minimum established criteria except "as far as possible."  When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) intentionally sabotage their public order and safety, that is no them.  They call that poisoning the well.
> 
> By using this fallacy, the HoAP are trying to preemptive launch an _ad hominem_ attack against Israeli Security Forces that are trying to restore public order and safety _(as far as possible for them without the cooperation of the HoAP)_ that have openly declared that is within their right to intentionally target and kill civilian Israelis; in fact it is encouraged by the Palestinian Authority which pays a bounty _(murder for financial gain)_.  The HoAP set the conditions for you _(the audience)_ by presenting what appears to be valid criteria.  THEN the HoAP set out to prove that the invalid and adverse information _(there is no public order and safety)_ from the start, discounts the credible effort by the Israelis.  Presenting the condition as a failure on the part of Israel and not the belligerent and criminal behaviors of the HoAP themselves as the cause.
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety; they have met the standard.  Criminal behaviors, punishable under Article 68 of the GCIV, are a crime against their own society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying and/or stealing property. Assaulting and/or killing unarmed civilians. Is that what you call public order and safety?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> I've seen this argument many times.  And I've tried to explain it to the best of my ability, as a layman.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelis don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The nature of the judicial system in the territories is a product of the Customary and IHL.  It is established by a number of International and domestic codes.  It is not done that way by the Israelis to complicate the system.  The most common codes are found in the Fourth Geneva Convention:
> 
> View attachment 234781​
> The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.  That is a crime punishable under Article 68 _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.  She was not punished twice under a separate system.  This is not unlike our system of justice.  If you rob a bank, you can be tried once by the USDOJ for the monetary loss to the FDIC _(that is how the FBI gets involved)_.  After the federal prosecutors are done with you, the State Prosecutor can execute proceeding under the State law against Bank Robbery.  It is not double jeopardy, because it is two different jurisdiction. _(Layman's explanation)_.  We have very similar
> 
> This argument appears and reappears periodically.  It tries to present the idea that the Israelis are doing something unnaturally wrong _(misfeasance and malfeasance)_ when it is really not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.


But shooting her cousin in the face is just an oh well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> I ask this every time.  What law under Area "C" are you claiming is being violated.  Don't give me these nice sound-bites.  Give me a specific.
> 
> I'm an old man and my capacity is very much deminished.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they misquote the law.  Occupation Law does not "REQUIRE" security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is not occupied.
> 
> What National territory is Israel occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This belief is really a logical fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 43 • Hague Regulation 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> SOURCE:  Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague,  18 October 1907.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no minimum established criteria except "as far as possible."  When the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) intentionally sabotage their public order and safety, that is no them.  They call that poisoning the well.
> 
> By using this fallacy, the HoAP are trying to preemptive launch an _ad hominem_ attack against Israeli Security Forces that are trying to restore public order and safety _(as far as possible for them without the cooperation of the HoAP)_ that have openly declared that is within their right to intentionally target and kill civilian Israelis; in fact it is encouraged by the Palestinian Authority which pays a bounty _(murder for financial gain)_.  The HoAP set the conditions for you _(the audience)_ by presenting what appears to be valid criteria.  THEN the HoAP set out to prove that the invalid and adverse information _(there is no public order and safety)_ from the start, discounts the credible effort by the Israelis.  Presenting the condition as a failure on the part of Israel and not the belligerent and criminal behaviors of the HoAP themselves as the cause.
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety; they have met the standard.  Criminal behaviors, punishable under Article 68 of the GCIV, are a crime against their own society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying and/or stealing property. Assaulting and/or killing unarmed civilians. Is that what you call public order and safety?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are ducking my question. What I posted is illegal activity.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yeah, that is something different.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting her cousin in the face is just an oh well.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

If the family of Ahed Tamimi believe that the Israeli Border Police used excessive force, charges can be filed:

•  Civil Charges for monetary remidey.
•  Criminal charges if you can show misfeasance, non-feasance or malfeasance.​
It is not like they even tried to exercise the legal system.  You notice that they never bring that up.  That lead me to be suspicious that the Tamimi family members were in the wrong.  But it will probably never get investigated now, if they don't make the system work.  

The Tamimi family seem to be composed mostly of alley urchin and street brawlers.  They mask that very well by labeling themselves "activist." 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

I cannot possibly answer the question without knowing the particulars. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety;
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying and/or stealing property. Assaulting and/or killing unarmed civilians. Is that what you call public order and safety?
> You are ducking my question. What I posted is illegal activity.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

But I always ask, what makes what they did "illegal?"  What you call "stealing or theft" may not be that at all.  What are the elements to the offense?  Are they operating under civil authority - Area C, which contains the Israeli settlements, and is fully administered by Israel?  

I try not to throw accusations around if you do not know the code.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, that is something different.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> But shooting her cousin in the face is just an oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If the family of Ahed Tamimi believe that the Israeli Border Police used excessive force, charges can be filed:
> 
> •  Civil Charges for monetary remidey.
> •  Criminal charges if you can show misfeasance, non-feasance or malfeasance.​
> It is not like they even tried to exercise the legal system.  You notice that they never bring that up.  That lead me to be suspicious that the Tamimi family members were in the wrong.  But it will probably never get investigated now, if they don't make the system work.
> 
> The Tamimi family seem to be composed mostly of alley urchin and street brawlers.  They mask that very well by labeling themselves "activist."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> If the family of Ahed Tamimi believe that the Israeli Border Police used excessive force, charges can be filed:


You're joking, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> I cannot possibly answer the question without knowing the particulars.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Israelis attempt to restore, and ensure, *as far as possible*, public order and safety;
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying and/or stealing property. Assaulting and/or killing unarmed civilians. Is that what you call public order and safety?
> You are ducking my question. What I posted is illegal activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I always ask, what makes what they did "illegal?"  What you call "stealing or theft" may not be that at all.  What are the elements to the offense?  Are they operating under civil authority - Area C, which contains the Israeli settlements, and is fully administered by Israel?
> 
> I try not to throw accusations around if you do not know the code.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> But I always ask, what makes what they did "illegal?"


Look it up. Rules if occupation.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> I've seen this argument many times.  And I've tried to explain it to the best of my ability, as a layman.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelis don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The nature of the judicial system in the territories is a product of the Customary and IHL.  It is established by a number of International and domestic codes.  It is not done that way by the Israelis to complicate the system.  The most common codes are found in the Fourth Geneva Convention:
> 
> View attachment 234781​
> The most common of these are violated by people like that _(HoAP teen activist)_ Ahed Tamimi who assaulted an Israeli Police Officer.  That is a crime punishable under Article 68 _(Protected persons who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power)_.  She was not punished twice under a separate system.  This is not unlike our system of justice.  If you rob a bank, you can be tried once by the USDOJ for the monetary loss to the FDIC _(that is how the FBI gets involved)_.  After the federal prosecutors are done with you, the State Prosecutor can execute proceeding under the State law against Bank Robbery.  It is not double jeopardy, because it is two different jurisdiction. _(Layman's explanation)_.  We have very similar systems from that narrow aspect.
> 
> This argument appears and reappears periodically.  It tries to present the idea that the Israelis are doing something unnaturally wrong _(misfeasance and malfeasance)_ when it is really not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco...that is not what I mean.  I am not talking double jeopardy.  What I mean is that there are two systems in one territory, governed but not officially part of one state. Area C.

The people that live there are prosecuted differently depending on their nationality...or ethnicity.  If they are Palestinians, they are prosecuted under the military system.  If they are Israeli they are prosecuted under the military system. 

You and I both know that the military system has far fewer rights than the civil system and this particularly has repercussions on minors.  A 16 yr old is tried as an adult in the military system.  In the civil system he is still a child.  The repercussions of this are huge.  A child can be taken from their homes in the middle of the night, does not have the right to have parents or guardians with him and, often are detained in areas where parents are not permitted to travel.  Unlike the Israeli child, the military system detains them until all proceedings are complete..which could be months while in the civil system, they usually are released to the families as the case is adjudicated.  This results, many times, in the defendant agreeing to a plea deal regardless of guilt just to get back with his family.

One piece of land.  Two different legal systems that, de facto, end up treating two different ethnic groups very differently. 

How is that defensible?  Do you see how this can drive some of the rage against Israel?

Everyone should be under the same system, military or civil.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing international terrorists not domestic ones. IDC if Iraqui terrorists blow up cafes is Iraq. Americans don't blow up stuff overseas do they? Every country has domestic criminals the difference is, Islamists take their trade overseas. But you already knew what I meant, you just decided to give me your coy standard Coyote Leftist response. Thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.  States have other ways of asserting their wills.  You wont fond American terrorists per se but I am sure you will find covert activities and of vourse wars like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment that “Terrorosm is usually the tactic of weak non state actors.” is just nonsense.
> 
> We can counter that argument with references to Hezbollah and Hamas; both being Iranian funded Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> The Richest Terror Organizations in the World
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> Fortunately, those with their eyes open realized in the 21st century that state support for terrorism is the core of continuing Islamic terrorism. Arresting or killing terrorists? Sure, it is effective in that it slows them down. It gives us a sense of vengeance. It makes us feel good. But if anyone thinks that killing off some of the gee-had superstars and doing nothing else will solve our global Islamic terrorism problems, they’re missing the point.
> 
> Cutting off the sources of financing, materials, safe haven, and intelligence is the ONLY way to stop the tide of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Eighty percent of the mosques here in America are Saudi-built and funded (https://nypost.com/2016/04/16/how-saudi-arabia-undermines-the-united-states/) and receive their virulently antisemitic and anti-American Friday sermons directly from Mecca. They fund libraries and projects at universities around our nation: chairs of Islamic studies--sinecures for smiling vipers who live among us as they hope to chip another flake off the bedrock of democracy. At home, they pay off the imams to keep the charade alive a little bit longer, so they can squeeze some more blood out of the Earth before they pile into their private jets to escape with a bag of money and a mob of Kalashnikov-firing holy warriors hot on their heels when the rotted edifice finally comes crashing down.
> 
> Below is the link to the US State Department list of foreign terrorist organizations.  I think you will find that there is a common theme that binds the vast majority of the listed terrorist syndicates. Can you describe for us what that theme is?
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things stand out.  They are not states.  They are weak in comparison to the conventional and legal forces a state can marshal.  That is why it is so effective for individuals and non state actors.  You have states funding terrorist non state actors...but keep in mind states fund a lot of covert, destabilizing and even terrorist groups (renamed freedom fighters) to further their own state interests.  The US has done this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that neither Hezbollah nor Hamas are “states”, that dismisses the fact that both receive funding and weapons from Iran, a state sponsor of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Let’s also understand that statehood is not necessarily a requirement to measure the level of death and destruction that a non-state Islamic terrorist franchise might deliver.
> 
> 
> *https://www.sun-sentinel.com/florida-jewish-journal/fl-jj-report-hezbollah-firepower-20181121-story.html*
> 
> *Report: Hezbollah has more firepower than 95 percent of world's conventional militaries*
> 
> 
> Its important to remember that Iran has a nascent “nukular” program and the planet becomes a vastly more dangerous place with Islamic loons in control of weapons grade material.
> 
> 
> A central theme on the part of the Iranian mullocracy, (and Hamas), is world-class whining about the mere existence of Jews and Israel.
> 
> 
> Putting nuclear weapons in the hands of religious zealots is just simply an inherently dangerous exercise. The Middle East is already a highly unstable area. The vicious Iran vs. Iraq war in the not too distant past tells us about the motivations of the Iranian Mullocrats. Just imagine if Iran and Iraq had access to nukes. The prospect is absolutely chilling. Iran and Iraq during their 8 year long slugfest managed to do substantial damage and cause phenomenal loss of life. It’s likely that only the lack of “better” technology stopped them from obliterating entire cities and populations in the course of a single afternoon. Does anyone really believe the Iran vs. Iraq war would not have rivaled the death tally of Stalin or Mao if they had the ability to slaughter on a grander scale? Remember, Holocausts and mass murder work best if you can complete them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Weapons of Mass Destruction
> 
> “The foundation of the Islamic regime is opposition to Israel and the perpetual subject of Iran is the elimination of Israel from the region . Palestine is Islamic land that was conquered by an anti-Islamic enemy, and according to Islam, one must oppose the Zionist regime. The support for the Palestinians is a religious decree.”...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if they receive funding.  They are not state actors but independent militias.
Click to expand...


Are the Navy Seals an independent militia? If your answer is yes then sure if no then Hamas and all those other groups are not either.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> The source is the UN?  Are you sure?
> Because the link leads to this:
> 
> _Prepared for, and under the guidance of,
> the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights
> of the Palestinian People_
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem Part I: 1917-1947 - Study (30 June 1978)
> 
> Unispal is a Palestinian Site.
> 
> Everything in it is pro Palestinian and anti Israel.
> 
> Now, did the UN actually say what you posted above the link?


You're such a fuckin' liar!

UNISPAL is a division of the UN and as such, it is non-partisan and non-biased.

_The United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine (*UNISPAL*) is an online collection of texts of current and historical United Nations decisions and publications concerning the question of Palestine, the Israeli–Palestinian conflict and other issues related to the Middle East situation._​
You always feel like you have to post garbage and bullshit.  And as I have to keep reminding your "bad-China-air-brain", ad hominems are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

There is no Customary or IHL that nullifies a the Oslo Accords.  A 'treaty' means an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, whether embodied in a single instrument or in two or more related instruments and whatever its particular designation.  And that is what the Oslo Accords are.



P F Tinmore said:


> Look it up. Rules if occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

You are so full of crap...  The Oslo Accords and the establishment of Area "C"  one distinct area which contains the Israeli settlements, is administered by Israel.  It was signed by all the appropriate people.  Mahmoud Abbas was there as one of the principal negotiators.

What gives strength to the Accords is that in all this time, not only has the Arab Palestinians recognized _(albeit begrudgingly)_ the distinction between Areas "A", "B", and "C," The Arab Palestinians, the Palestinian Authority, and the PLO _("the sole and legitimate representative of the Palestinian people")_ is that none of them have activated the dispute resolution process (Article XV Oslo I - or  - Article XXI Oslo II).  Nor have any of them activate Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States [A/RES/25/2625 (XXV)]:

Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, *including territorial disputes* and problems concerning frontiers of States.​
One might ask why the Arab Palestinians have not activated either of these processes? *(RHETORICAL)*  That is simply because they might actually lose; just like HAMAS lost in The Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) on the matter of being labeled a terrorist organization.

The Hostile Arab Palestinian is very boastful matter which they say the law back them.  But they're very short on citations.  It is just like the :


*So-called ‘Palestinian’ leadership says: “We have the right to kill Israelis”*

•  July 17, 2018 by BareNakedIslam •

*“And paying the terrorists who have killed them and their families hundreds of millions of dollars (using money received from the U.S. before Trump ended this funding) is a sacred national obligation of the ‘Palestinian’ people.”*​
Anyone who believes that the Palestinians have the RIGHT to KILL Israelis well is just plain foolish → simply just plain foolish.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> That is a song for John's son.
> 
> "*Hey Jude*" is a song by English rock band the Beatles, written by Paul McCartney and credited to Lennon–McCartney. The ballad evolved from "*Hey* Jules", a song McCartney wrote to comfort John Lennon's son, Julian, during his parents' divorce.
> 
> Hey Jude - Wikipedia
> 
> Hatikvah, the Hope, is the correct Anthem for Israel.  Thank you.


Creative impression.  I like to think he's saying, "Hey Jew".

And if I had to pick a Beatles song that I would dedicate to you, this is the one I'd pick...


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> I already laughed the first time You mentioned the UN resolutions were non-binding.


Some are, some aren't.  242 is binding, 181 is not.  However, together they make up the opinion of the world community.  And Israel is a pariah in that community.




rylah said:


> Now I laugh even more seeing how You pedal back to it for the basis for Your claim.


WTF are you talking about?  I didn't mention a resolution in that response.




rylah said:


> Prove that Arabs didn't start the war against Palestinian Jews before Zionism.


I don't have to, you already did by not being able to post any incidence of major violence between the 1830's and 1920's.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Ok, JUST ONE MORE TIME  for Billo's sake.
> 
> "If Israel is so great, why does it have over 200 UN resolutions against it?"
> 
> Since 1948, the UN has been taken over by Christian and Muslim governments hostile to Jews and therefore to Israel.
> 
> Resolutions are non binding, not legal, because if they were, all of the other resolutions against all other countries would be enforceable as well.
> 
> The UN wastes thousands of hours attempting to cripple Israel, just as the BDS movement does.
> 
> They use hatred for Jews, with endlessly invented stories about Jews from any time, since Abraham, to incite people against the Jews and Israel.
> 
> All we have to look at are the endless attacks by Muslims and Christians against Jewish people, businesses, synagogues, schools, etc which does not happen against any other people on the planet.
> 
> And all we need to look at is the history of hostility against Jews since Christianity was founded, to see that the Jews have been used as scapegoats every time since that founding just as cults/tribes used to killed their first born in order to appease their gods.
> 
> Christians want to appease Jesus and the Christian belief that the Jews killed Jesus, that the Jews have cost all Christians their "salvation", and the fact that the Jews refuse to convert to Christianity.  Jews must be humiliated and treated as inferior until they convert to Christianity.
> 
> Muslims want to make the Jews pay for not accepting Allah as their god.   The Jews must be humiliated and treated as inferior until they come to Allah.
> 
> There is no Palestinian/Israeli conflict.
> 
> There is a Muslims/Christians vs the Jews.
> 
> As it has been for the past 1700 years since Rome took over Christianity and continued in its horrendous ways of conquest.
> 
> As it has been for the past 1400 years when an Arab decided that he was not going to allow Christians to convert any of his people in Arabia into that religion.
> So...he created his own, Islam, with Christians and Jews being inferior, and all other non Muslims as well.
> 
> 
> End of lesson.


This is not a religious issue and has nothing to do with Judaism.  Ergo, this issue has nothing to do with Jews.  So no, you didn't answer the question, you tried to mis-direct it into that same, lame, mantra rap, because you have no argument with which to defend Israel for all the resolutions it has against it.

There are several resolutions telling Israel to stop doing business with apartheid South Africa.  WTF does that have to do with antisemitism?

There are many resolutions telling Israel it must respect human rights.  WTF does that have to do with Jew hate?

Is the Balfour Declaration proof the UN (or its previous LoN's) hates Jews?

And what about the endless attacks by Israelis against Palestinians?  Why don't you have the balls to read or discuss those?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Because each UN member state does 100 times worse than Israel, and they need to cover for that.


What are you getting a Palestinian for Christmas?  Enquirering minds want to know.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Stop lying like a street whore, You know full well Palestinian Jews didn't raise arms until Arab pogroms.


Man-whores are called gigolo's.  And Palestinian-Jews did not raise arms against their neighbor's, migrating Zionists did.



rylah said:


> Wasn't it You who just recently suggested that murdering Jews was justifiable


In the words of Oliver North, _"I cannot recall saying that."_



rylah said:


> if You accused the victim of narcissism? Guess, under which category this puts Your stupid head?


In the words of Mohammed Ali,  

*"I was told once, a great man knows his faults.  My only fault is, I don't know how truly great I am!"*​


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> What's wrong can't discuss Arab pogroms before Zionism?
> You only know to blame Jews like the rest of the antisemitic garbage.


I'm not afraid to discuss anything.

You wanna talk about why the Rams can't get any decent linebackers?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Sure agha, it's even better than the American apartheid,
> and on top of that we also have 5 different climate zones.


What we did to native Americans will always be a black mark on this country.

Okay, you got me on climate zones.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Wait, what?!  So, the Jewish people claiming their own history is cause to massacre them?  Disgusting.


No, just the part of Muslim history Zionists were claiming was theirs.  Why can't you just "share" the wall?



Shusha said:


> What about them?  Doesn't excuse the massacre that not everyone participated.


No it doesn't.

What are you getting a Palestinian for Christmas?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Truer words have never been spoken with respect to the Arab Palestinians.


Thank you.  I am the absolute definition of respect.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> The conventional wisdom is that the best chance for peace in the Middle East between Israel and the Palestinian Arabs is the Two-State Solution. Failing that, there is the One-State Solution.
> 
> The problem, of course, is that decades of pursuing the Two-State Solution has produced nothing except period increases in violence.
> 
> On the other hand, it has the advantage of allowing people half a world away of being able to spout off about what is best for Israel and the Arabs without having to live in the region, having a grasp of the situation nor having to live with the consequences of their unsolicited advice.
> 
> Actually, there are ideas out there for peace that are being discussed between the people who are affected, between Israelis and Palestinians, and those solutions are not about a One-State Solution or Two-State Solution.
> 
> --------------------------
> The idea is to create the potential to start to integrate Palestinians into Israel not as enemies but as contributing members and tie their destiny to Israel.
> 
> It is a long-term idea that has the benefit of involving the people who will be directly affected by the plan, bypassing the politicians -- both in Israel, the territories and in the West -- who do not have to deal with the consequences of their actions.
> 
> Maybe now is not the time for such a plan, but at the very least it is the start of an idea that can grow to something bigger.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Forget About The Two-State Solution: Thinking Outside The Box About Israeli-Palestinian Peace (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


That is an interesting idea....you could start it with Area C.


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
Click to expand...


How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
Click to expand...

Then shouldnt Palestinians have the right to avail themselves of Palestinian law for the same types of crimes Israeli's have that get prosecuted under Israeli civil law.  I posted an article where it shows how differently the same crimes get handled.

Maybe in your haste to defend all things Israel you should step back a moment and consider maybe this is not right.


----------



## Sixties Fan

5. Deutscher Israelkongress - Hillel Neuer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz Removes Erroneous Reference to 'Illegal' Settlements


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sweden’s Ugly Ultraliberalism and the Jews


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, _et al_,

Ideally, that is what would normally happen.  But there is a flaw.  

The general line of thought is that Israel was (if possible) "respecting unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."  What the laws that were in place at the time were Israeli Laws when in November 1988 Yassar Arafat declared Independence.   And with that Declaration of Independence, no real laws → in and by the citizens of the newly declared independence were brought forth.



Coyote said:


> Then shouldnt Palestinians have the right to avail themselves of Palestinian law for the same types of crimes Israeli's have that get prosecuted under Israeli civil law.  I posted an article where it shows how differently the same crimes get handled.
> 
> Maybe in your haste to defend all things Israel you should step back a moment and consider maybe this is not right.


*(COMMENT)*

There was not "Arab Palestinian Law" to fall back on.  In 1988 (July) the Sovereignty of the West Bank was abandoned by the Hashemite King.   The law that was in place on 31 July 1988, was gone on 1 August 1988.  It then fell to the Civil Administration from the Government of Israel.

The Lawless West Bank became ever more lawless as time goes on.  But the Arab Palestinian never righted itself in all this time.   They have been fighting and squabbling for so long that they forgot where they put their Rules of Law (RoL).

And in the time since November 1988, while there is such a thing as a "Basic Law," there has only been one election; they couldn't even follow that first simple transition from one government administration --- to --- the next.  




​This accurately describes the (so-called) State of Palestine.  It was never able to establish any sovereignty until the Oslo Accords gave them Area A with exclusively administered by the Palestinian Authority; supplemented by the Gaza Strip in 2005.  And even that is not something that all Arab Palestinians can agree upon.  One group says one thing --- and then they argue.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, _et al_,
> 
> Ideally, that is what would normally happen.  But there is a flaw.
> 
> The general line of thought is that Israel was (if possible) "respecting unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."  What the laws that were in place at the time were Israeli Laws when in November 1988 Yassar Arafat declared Independence.   And with that Declaration of Independence, no real laws → in and by the citizens of the newly declared independence were brought forth.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then shouldnt Palestinians have the right to avail themselves of Palestinian law for the same types of crimes Israeli's have that get prosecuted under Israeli civil law.  I posted an article where it shows how differently the same crimes get handled.
> 
> Maybe in your haste to defend all things Israel you should step back a moment and consider maybe this is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was not "Arab Palestinian Law" to fall back on.  In 1988 (July) the Sovereignty of the West Bank was abandoned by the Hashemite King.   The law that was in place on 31 July 1988, was gone on 1 August 1988.  It then fell to the Civil Administration from the Government of Israel.
> 
> The Lawless West Bank became ever more lawless as time goes on.  But the Arab Palestinian never righted itself in all this time.   They have been fighting and squabbling for so long that they forgot where they put their Rules of Law (RoL).
> 
> And in the time since November 1988, while there is such a thing as a "Basic Law," there has only been one election; they couldn't even follow that first simple transition from one government administration --- to --- the next.
> 
> View attachment 234883​This accurately describes the (so-called) State of Palestine.  It was never able to establish any sovereignty until the Oslo Accords gave them Area A with exclusively administered by the Palestinian Authority; supplemented by the Gaza Strip in 2005.  And even that is not something that all Arab Palestinians can agree upon.  One group says one thing --- and then they argue.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why not put ALL people in that territory under military law. That was the case until something like 20 years ago when the Knesset passed a law changing things was it not?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.

Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.

(full article online)

“Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, _et al_,

Well, that would actually be taking a step backward.



Coyote said:


> Why not put ALL people in that territory under military law. That was the case until something like 20 years ago when the Knesset passed a law changing things was it not?


*(COMMENT)*

The normal jurisdiction life cycle goes from "Military Occupation" → to → "Civil Administration."   This is where the transitional phase for the establishment of a self-governing institution to stand alone.  The UN Palestine Commission helped Israel establish all manner of institutions _(Banking, Postal Service, local civil service for police/fire services/utilities, mail and telecommunications, passports and travel documentation by counselor services, judicial, legislative and foreign service operations, etc, etc, etc)._.. All the things behind the curtain of government that are the gears and sprockets of self-governing institutions were assembled so when the Jews declared independence - it was a turnkey activation. 

The Arab Palestinians chose not to participate.  What is there to say about that?  They turned it down three times before the Treaty of Lausanne was in place.  And they got mad, stomped their feet, threw a little tantrum and here we are.  And they wonder why they have a mess.  A little cooperation goes a long way.

"Military Occupation" → to → "Civil Administration"  → to → "self-government"

There still might have been a Civil War and a War of Independence.  There might still have been a Six-Day War and the Yom Kipper War.  But we will never know because they flatly stated in 1948:

In conclusion, the Arab Higher Committee Delegation wishes to stress the following:


(a) The Arabs of Palestine will never recognise the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.

(b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.

(c) It is very unwise and fruitless to ask any commission to proceed to Palestine because not a single Arab will cooperate with the said Commission.

(d) The United Nations or its Commission should not be misled to believe that its efforts in the partition plan will meet with any success. It will be far better for the eclipsed prestige of this organization not to start on this adventure.

(e) The United Nations prestige will be better served by abandoning, not enforcing such an injustice.

(f) The determination of every Arab in Palestine is to oppose in every way the partition of that country.

(g) The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child.
You can't build a peace, with an attitude like that.  The Jewish Nation Home was going to happen.  It could be done the easy way, or it could be done the hard way.  The Arab Palestinians chose the hard way.

*Armed struggle* is the only way to liberate Palestine. 
Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase. 
The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution
*to continue their armed struggle* 
and to work for an *armed popular revolution* for
the liberation of their country and their return to it. 
They also assert their right to normal life in Palestine and to exercise 
their right to self-determination and sovereignty over it.​
Remember, it was the Arab Palestinian that chose NOT TO exercise their right to self-determination and sovereignty.  No one stoped them or prevented them from doing so. But when two peoples claim independence over the same territory and there is no room for compromise _(total absence of participation)_ then there is going to be a fight.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a law free zone. It is the wild west of the Middle East. An occupying power should enforce local (Palestinian) law.
> 
> Settlers destroy and steal property. They assault or kill Palestinians. Is this legal under Israeli or Palestinian law? I don't think so. Israeli forces stand around and watch while PA forces are forbidden to act.
> 
> Israel enforces its own law over the Palestinian law even in area A. All political parties in Palestine (Fatah, Hamas, PFLP, etc.) are constitutionally protected. Yet Israel will go into Area A and kidnap people for nothing more than party affiliation.
> 
> Law in Israel, even international law, is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Israel be tasked with law enforcement in the
> “country of Pal’istan”™️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the rules of occupation. Occupations are requires to provide security and order in occupied territories.
Click to expand...


And Israel does provide the bulk of security for those areas. The PA collects its OWN taxes. Although the majority of that is collected by Israel on behalf of the PA thru border customs which Israel ALSO provides.

One of the largest sources of income to the Palestinians is tax on the money earned by largely SKILLED workers who commute to Israel to work.

Israel is FAR from lawless as you claim. Your problem is that Palis do NOT WISH to be subject to Israeli law and courts. So the military provides a less comprehensive set of rules for security and enforcement.


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.
Click to expand...


Nobody wants live under military law.  That's why they need to form a RESPONSIBLE govt. One that isn't focused on pushing Israelis into the sea. They HAD a functioning police force during the high point of the PA. And you know how that ended. 

Put them all (WHO????) under military law.. Any Israelis in the occupied territories must ALREADY comply with the Security forces there. Not Israels fault that the settlers have easier access to borders and checkpoints. 
In fact, Palis with work visas for daily jobs in Israel get a priority at the checkpoints.


----------



## flacaltenn

Israel still recognizes the PA as a governing body. Collects duties and customs for them. Allows a LARGE NUMBER of Palis work visas for daily skilled work within Israel -- which is a LARGE fraction of the PA GDP. 

Only thing stopping self-governance in the West Bank and Gaza are the Palis fighting amongst themselves. The PA has a harder time with GAZA than Israel sometimes has. They need a form of governance that does not REQUIRE a "nation consensus" or powerful central govt.  Like the City State concept. Their lives would be GREATLY improved under very LOCAL control of their own security, law and commerce. 

Coyote


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wants live under military law.  That's why they need to form a RESPONSIBLE govt. One that isn't focused on pushing Israelis into the sea. They HAD a functioning police force during the high point of the PA. And you know how that ended.
> 
> Put them all (WHO????) under military law.. Any Israelis in the occupied territories must ALREADY comply with the Security forces there. Not Israels fault that the settlers have easier access to borders and checkpoints.
> In fact, Palis with work visas for daily jobs in Israel get a priority at the checkpoints.
Click to expand...


That is not the point at all.  That is not what I am talking about.

Military law was installed shortly after Israel took those territories.  In theory it everyone there.  There are significant differences in terms of rights and results.  

The Military Courts
It should also be emphasized that although the security legislation empowers the courts in the West Bank to try any person who commits an offense within their area or jurisdiction, in practice the military courts deal solely with cases relating to Palestinian residents. *All cases involving settlers who have committed criminal and/or security offenses in the West Bank are brought before the civilian courts within the State of Israel.*


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then shouldnt Palestinians have the right to avail themselves of Palestinian law for the same types of crimes Israeli's have that get prosecuted under Israeli civil law.
Click to expand...


I agree with everything Rocco and flacaltenn have already stated on the matter. 

Israel is, by treaty, in control of the area.  Why would Israel treat its own citizens under military law?  What is the point or purpose of military law?  How is it different from civil law?  And why?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because a State can not compel non-citizens to its own laws.  A State can't force its own laws upon non-citizens.  (That would be an egregious breech of human rights, wouldn't you agree?!)
> 
> In Area C, Israeli citizens can avail themselves of the protection of the State of Israel as Israeli citizens and are compelled to follow Israeli law.  Citizens of Palestine are under a complex set of laws including:  Palestinian law, Jordanian law, pre-existing Ottoman law and military law of the State legally in control of the territory for concerns of security and safety according to treaties.  In other words, Israeli citizens are governed by Israeli law and Palestinian citizens are governed by Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law and security under military law.
> 
> But somehow, in your rush to demonize Israel, you not only ignore current norms of international law, you attempt to suggest that Israel is somehow to be vilified for following this norm.
> 
> Yeah, there are two different systems of justice in Area C -- because there are two different groups of citizens in Area C.  It would be wrong to impose one system on both peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then shouldnt Palestinians have the right to avail themselves of Palestinian law for the same types of crimes Israeli's have that get prosecuted under Israeli civil law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with everything Rocco and flacaltenn have already stated on the matter.
> 
> Israel is, by treaty, in control of the area.  Why would Israel treat its own citizens under military law?  What is the point or purpose of military law?  How is it different from civil law?  And why?
Click to expand...

I already posted a link with the differences.

Israel may be in control of it but it is not part of Israel.  It’s citizens are OUTSIDE of Israel.

Why should not everyone be under the same system of law?  Is it acceptable to have one system of law for one group and a harsher one for the other?


----------



## Coyote

From the link I posted to previously:

*The military courts system *

Together with the army and the Civil Administration, the military courts system is the third mechanism by which the State of Israel, as the occupying power, imposes its rule over the Palestinian population in the West Bank. The Oslo Accords established three “areas” in the West Bank. In Area C, Israel holds civilian and security control; in Area B, Israel holds security control while the Palestinian Authority holds civilian control; and in Area A, the Palestinian Authority holds civilian and security control. Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole. This is consistent with the powers granted to the military courts in accordance with the Order regarding Security Provisions (Judea and Samaria) (No. 1651), 5770-2009) (hereinafter: “the Order regarding Security Provisions.”) *In practice, therefore, the authority of the military courts extends over any Palestinian resident suspected of involvement in any offense that injures security.*
*
*
Now I can understand the use of military law where security is an issue though I suspect the definition gets stretched.  Stone throwing often falls into that category...when the thrower is a Palestinian.  But if the thrower is Jewish...where does his case get adjucated.

Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?


The firebombing of a Palestinian burning and killing most of the family inside is well known and horrific.  It certainly can be argued to be a security issue.  Did those youths go under civil or military law?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Israel may be in control of it but it is not part of Israel.  It’s citizens are OUTSIDE of Israel.
> 
> Why should not everyone be under the same system of law?  Is it acceptable to have one system of law for one group and a harsher one for the other?



Israel has every right by treaty to control that area in all ways.  (And I disagree, those citizens are NOT outside Israel but you should already know the reasons for that if you've followed me at all.  And should know all the reasons why my legal argument is a valid one.)

And it is absolutely acceptable to have one system of law for one group and one for another.  Canadians, as an example, have the benefit of a whole bunch of laws which Americans may not avail themselves of.  Why?  Because Canadians developed a set of laws compatible with their values and beliefs and those laws apply only to Canadian citizens.  That's how sovereignty works.  That's the POINT of sovereignty.

You are trying to make this about territory.  Its not about territory.  Its about sovereignty.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may be in control of it but it is not part of Israel.  It’s citizens are OUTSIDE of Israel.
> 
> Why should not everyone be under the same system of law?  Is it acceptable to have one system of law for one group and a harsher one for the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has every right by treaty to control that area in all ways.  (And I disagree, those citizens are NOT outside Israel but you should already know the reasons for that if you've followed me at all.  And should know all the reasons why my legal argument is a valid one.)
> 
> And it is absolutely acceptable to have one system of law for one group and one for another.  Canadians, as an example, have the benefit of a whole bunch of laws which Americans may not avail themselves of.  Why?  Because Canadians developed a set of laws compatible with their values and beliefs and those laws apply only to Canadian citizens.  That's how sovereignty works.  That's the POINT of sovereignty.
> 
> You are trying to make this about territory.  Its not about territory.  Its about sovereignty.
Click to expand...

No.  I am making it about justice.  If indeed IsraelI sovereignty is all that matters than that lends creedance to those who make comparisons to apartheid.  Two different systems of laws and rights for people in the same place.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> No.  I am making it about justice.  If indeed IsraelI sovereignty is all that matters than that lends creedance to those who make comparisons to apartheid.  Two different systems of laws and rights for people in the same place.



Would the Tamimi family agree that it is "just" to force them to live under Israeli sovereignty and Israeli law?  How is that justice?  Two different systems of laws and rights for two different peoples, each with their own degree of sovereignty and self-determination.  That seems FAR more just to me than forcing people to comply with an alien law.  

Its not the place that matters -- its the sovereignty of the people.  Each people under the sovereignty of their people.  How is that not just?  Who cares if they live in the same place?

BUT the responsibility for security lies (temporarily) with only one people (Israel) and justly so.  The one side DOESN'T THINK THE OTHER HAS A RIGHT TO LIFE AND PAYS ITS PEOPLE TO MURDER INNOCENTS.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I am making it about justice.  If indeed IsraelI sovereignty is all that matters than that lends creedance to those who make comparisons to apartheid.  Two different systems of laws and rights for people in the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the Tamimi family agree that it is "just" to force them to live under Israeli sovereignty and Israeli law?  How is that justice?  Two different systems of laws and rights for two different peoples, each with their own degree of sovereignty and self-determination.  That seems FAR more just to me than forcing people to comply with an alien law.
> 
> Its not the place that matters -- its the sovereignty of the people.  Each people under the sovereignty of their people.  How is that not just?  Who cares if they live in the same place?
> 
> BUT the responsibility for security lies (temporarily) with only one people (Israel) and justly so.  The one side DOESN'T THINK THE OTHER HAS A RIGHT TO LIFE AND PAYS ITS PEOPLE TO MURDER INNOCENTS.
Click to expand...

How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?



What makes you think they don't have a choice?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they don't have a choice?
Click to expand...

If they do, show me.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the link proves the title, it's more about a funny trick when anyone who lies ceases to be a Muslim for that moment. There's no clear commandment not to lie, and actually a known religious term for specifically lying for political goals, or the goals of Jihad.
> 
> 
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.
Click to expand...


Why are You not being specific?
Let's compare it to Islam.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they don't have a choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, show me.
Click to expand...


The Arab people in Area C and in Gaza have a choice every day whether to "make peaceful protest" cough, cough, cough or to actually make peace.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they don't have a choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab people in Area C and in Gaza have a choice every day whether to "make peaceful protest" cough, cough, cough or to actually make peace.
Click to expand...

Cop out.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are You not being specific?
> Let's compare it to Islam.
Click to expand...


Jewish law "loophole" for a lie is called "change for peace":

It is commanded when one can bring peace between 2 people.
It is allowed to pretend You know little Torah when studying
It is allowed to keep modesty or prevent shame
It is allowed when describing a guest
It is allowed when someone is mourning to "steal their" mind from the moment

It is forbidden when it hurts a person
It is forbidden if You know lying to either side won't make a change.
It is forbidden to further one's religion
It is forbidden to forsake oaths

Q.What is the framework of Islam regarding use of lies and oaths?


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wants live under military law.  That's why they need to form a RESPONSIBLE govt. One that isn't focused on pushing Israelis into the sea. They HAD a functioning police force during the high point of the PA. And you know how that ended.
> 
> Put them all (WHO????) under military law.. Any Israelis in the occupied territories must ALREADY comply with the Security forces there. Not Israels fault that the settlers have easier access to borders and checkpoints.
> In fact, Palis with work visas for daily jobs in Israel get a priority at the checkpoints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point at all.  That is not what I am talking about.
> 
> Military law was installed shortly after Israel took those territories.  In theory it everyone there.  There are significant differences in terms of rights and results.
> 
> The Military Courts
> It should also be emphasized that although the security legislation empowers the courts in the West Bank to try any person who commits an offense within their area or jurisdiction, in practice the military courts deal solely with cases relating to Palestinian residents. *All cases involving settlers who have committed criminal and/or security offenses in the West Bank are brought before the civilian courts within the State of Israel.*
Click to expand...


Because they are citizens of Israel.. Can't help you with that. All THEIR property, criminal, financial records are filed under Israeli law. They are not "citizens" of the West Bank. All their transactions with govt reside with the State of Israel. 

So knock yourself out and fix it.. It's not gonna change the BASIC UNDERLYING PROBLEMS.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> all religions have a loophole for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are You not being specific?
> Let's compare it to Islam.
Click to expand...

I was being specific.  Other reasons can be hiding one’s faith when under persecution which also falls under saving of life.  Again, not different than Islam despite the canard about it that has become popular.  

Are Muslims allowed to lie for Islamic causes? Taqiyya explained


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something anti-Israelers don’t discuss and I am surprised they don’t.  Rather than the hyperbole of non existent genocide and Gaza concentration camps how about focusing on the real injustices?
> 
> The people who live in Area C are under two different systems of justice.  That means if you are a Palestinian you are tried under the military court system.  If you are Israeli you are tried in the civil system despite the fact you are not in Israel..  Guess which one has far more rights, especially for minors?
> 
> Do West Bank Israelis, Palestinians live under different set of laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wants live under military law.  That's why they need to form a RESPONSIBLE govt. One that isn't focused on pushing Israelis into the sea. They HAD a functioning police force during the high point of the PA. And you know how that ended.
> 
> Put them all (WHO????) under military law.. Any Israelis in the occupied territories must ALREADY comply with the Security forces there. Not Israels fault that the settlers have easier access to borders and checkpoints.
> In fact, Palis with work visas for daily jobs in Israel get a priority at the checkpoints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point at all.  That is not what I am talking about.
> 
> Military law was installed shortly after Israel took those territories.  In theory it everyone there.  There are significant differences in terms of rights and results.
> 
> The Military Courts
> It should also be emphasized that although the security legislation empowers the courts in the West Bank to try any person who commits an offense within their area or jurisdiction, in practice the military courts deal solely with cases relating to Palestinian residents. *All cases involving settlers who have committed criminal and/or security offenses in the West Bank are brought before the civilian courts within the State of Israel.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are citizens of Israel.. Can't help you with that. All THEIR property, criminal, financial records are filed under Israeli law. They are not "citizens" of the West Bank. All their transactions with govt reside with the State of Israel.
> 
> So knock yourself out and fix it.. It's not gonna change the BASIC UNDERLYING PROBLEMS.
Click to expand...


So citizens of Israel fall under Israeli law outside of Israel?  What are Palestinians citizens of?

You know, sometimes fixing the smaller problems can lead to improvement in larger ones. Ever thought of that?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they don't have a choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab people in Area C and in Gaza have a choice every day whether to "make peaceful protest" cough, cough, cough or to actually make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cop out.
Click to expand...



No. It's not a cop out. The Arab Palestinian people are the only ones who can decide between resistance and peace. They have (collectively) overwhelmingly chosen "resistance" (read: war). And then complain when they get war and military law instead of peace and civilian law. If they want it, they can chose it any day now.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are You not being specific?
> Let's compare it to Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish law "loophole" for a lie is called "change for peace":
> 
> It is commanded when one can bring peace between 2 people.
> It is allowed to pretend You know little Torah when studying
> It is allowed to keep modesty or prevent shame
> It is allowed when describing a guest
> It is allowed when someone is mourning to "steal their" mind from the moment
> 
> It is forbidden when it hurts a person
> It is forbidden if You know lying to either side won't make a change.
> It is forbidden to further one's religion
> It is forbidden to forsake oaths
> 
> Q.What is the framework of Islam regarding use of lies and oaths?
Click to expand...

I posted a link.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving them a choice rather than FORCING them to go under the military system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they don't have a choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab people in Area C and in Gaza have a choice every day whether to "make peaceful protest" cough, cough, cough or to actually make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cop out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's not a cop out. The Arab Palestinian people are the only ones who can decide between resistance and peace. They have (collectively) overwhelmingly chosen "resistance" (read: war). And then complain when they get war and military law instead of peace and civilian law. If they want it, they can chose it any day now.
Click to expand...

Yes. It is.  If a Palestinian child is arrested for throwing stones can he choose Israeli civil law?  Yes or no.

Is a settler firebombing a Palestinian home choosing peace or war?  Yet he gets a choice.  Imagine that.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> So citizens of Israel fall under Israeli law outside of Israel?



Israeli citizens fall under Isareli law in all territories Israel controls and is sovereign over in law.  



> What are Palestinians citizens of?



They declared independence in 1988.  So Palestine.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens of Israel fall under Israeli law outside of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli citizens fall under Isareli law in all territories Israel controls and is sovereign over in law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Palestinians citizens of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They declared independence in 1988.  So Palestine.
Click to expand...


Then they should be able to choose Palestinian Law, right?


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> *The military courts system *
> 
> Together with the army and the Civil Administration, the military courts system is the third mechanism by which the State of Israel, as the occupying power, imposes its rule over the Palestinian population in the West Bank. The Oslo Accords established three “areas” in the West Bank. In Area C, Israel holds civilian and security control; in Area B, Israel holds security control while the Palestinian Authority holds civilian control; and in Area A, the Palestinian Authority holds civilian and security control. Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole. This is consistent with the powers granted to the military courts in accordance with the Order regarding Security Provisions (Judea and Samaria) (No. 1651), 5770-2009) (hereinafter: “the Order regarding Security Provisions.”) *In practice, therefore, the authority of the military courts extends over any Palestinian resident suspected of involvement in any offense that injures security.
> *




And why do you have a problem with this?   Did you read this carefully and understand it? 



> *Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole*



In Area A -- the ONLY cases that can come under Israeli military jurisdiction is if the offense injures or intended to injure, the WHOLE of the West Bank. Things that come to mind would be illegal arms caches hidden in the basement of universities or a rocket factory.  Or maybe the Hamas assassination of a Fatah member. 

What conditions would "injure the West Bank as a whole"??


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one in Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> When is it Permitted to Tell a Lie? - OU Torah
> 
> All religions have them...to preserve lives, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, for peace in the family, what's etcetera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally saving life, peace in the family is an etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are You not being specific?
> Let's compare it to Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being specific.  Other reasons can be hiding one’s faith when under persecution which also falls under saving of life.  Again, not different than Islam despite the canard about it that has become popular.
> 
> Are Muslims allowed to lie for Islamic causes? Taqiyya explained
Click to expand...

I can find You millions of taqiyyah links about taqiyyah.

Let's be more specific:

Does Islam allow deception to spread religion?
What is Islam's attitude to oaths?
What is Islam attitude to peace agreements?


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians WANT to live under Israeli law and jurisdiction?  Answer is -- a small minority. So why is it an issue? Can't force them to accept Israeli sovereignty or law so work to get them WHAT THEY WANT. Which is autonomy of SOME form with their own security and justice.
> 
> Seems a waste of time to call this apartheid or bias when it's really not..
> Need to SUPPORT solutions to getting some autonomy for the Palis both within Israel and in the WORSE conditions elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Palestinians want ti live under MILITARY LAW?  How about ONE SET of laws for all in that one area?  Put them ALL under military law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wants live under military law.  That's why they need to form a RESPONSIBLE govt. One that isn't focused on pushing Israelis into the sea. They HAD a functioning police force during the high point of the PA. And you know how that ended.
> 
> Put them all (WHO????) under military law.. Any Israelis in the occupied territories must ALREADY comply with the Security forces there. Not Israels fault that the settlers have easier access to borders and checkpoints.
> In fact, Palis with work visas for daily jobs in Israel get a priority at the checkpoints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point at all.  That is not what I am talking about.
> 
> Military law was installed shortly after Israel took those territories.  In theory it everyone there.  There are significant differences in terms of rights and results.
> 
> The Military Courts
> It should also be emphasized that although the security legislation empowers the courts in the West Bank to try any person who commits an offense within their area or jurisdiction, in practice the military courts deal solely with cases relating to Palestinian residents. *All cases involving settlers who have committed criminal and/or security offenses in the West Bank are brought before the civilian courts within the State of Israel.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are citizens of Israel.. Can't help you with that. All THEIR property, criminal, financial records are filed under Israeli law. They are not "citizens" of the West Bank. All their transactions with govt reside with the State of Israel.
> 
> So knock yourself out and fix it.. It's not gonna change the BASIC UNDERLYING PROBLEMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So citizens of Israel fall under Israeli law outside of Israel?  What are Palestinians citizens of?
> 
> You know, sometimes fixing the smaller problems can lead to improvement in larger ones. Ever thought of that?
Click to expand...


Coyote -- there IS NO "uniform code of justice" for the "whole of Palestine" to bring West Bank Israelis under other than the laws that citizens of Israel should be afforded. 

None of this fixes the basic problem of GETTING autonomous justice for the Palestinians to live by..


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Yes. It is.  If a Palestinian child is arrested for throwing stones can he choose Israeli civil law?  Yes or no.


Can an American with cancer choose the Canadian health care system?  No.  The test is not whether or not the Canadian system is more "fair" than the American one.  The test is whether the person covered falls under the appropriate law.  

An Arab Palestinian can choose peace.  When peace comes, he will be a full Israeli citizen and subject to Israel's civil law.  Seems reasonable to me.  Meantime, "resistance" (war) has consequences.  

Is a settler resident of Area C firebombing a Palestinian home choosing peace or war? [/QUOTE]
Choosing war.  Despicable.  And I condemn it and hope such a person is punished to the full extent of the law.  Why is this a question?  Wouldn't you answer the same?!


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Then they should be able to choose Palestinian Law, right?



They are under Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law.  Except for security concerns.  Which fall to Israel's jurisdiction by treaty (by law).  If there were not any security concerns....


----------



## rylah

Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim


----------



## Shusha

Coyote 

Let me ask you some questions.  Let's say Israel does annex all of Area C and absorbs all of the Arab Palestinians in that area as citizens of Israel.

How are you going to address those who claim that Israel has unilaterally stolen land and ended the two-state solution?
How are you going to address things like freedom of movement for Palestinians in Areas A and B?
What would you recommend as being a practical and morally correct way of handling those who "resist" the annexation?


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The military courts system *
> 
> Together with the army and the Civil Administration, the military courts system is the third mechanism by which the State of Israel, as the occupying power, imposes its rule over the Palestinian population in the West Bank. The Oslo Accords established three “areas” in the West Bank. In Area C, Israel holds civilian and security control; in Area B, Israel holds security control while the Palestinian Authority holds civilian control; and in Area A, the Palestinian Authority holds civilian and security control. Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole. This is consistent with the powers granted to the military courts in accordance with the Order regarding Security Provisions (Judea and Samaria) (No. 1651), 5770-2009) (hereinafter: “the Order regarding Security Provisions.”) *In practice, therefore, the authority of the military courts extends over any Palestinian resident suspected of involvement in any offense that injures security.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you have a problem with this?   Did you read this carefully and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area A -- the ONLY cases that can come under Israeli military jurisdiction is if the offense injures or intended to injure, the WHOLE of the West Bank. Things that come to mind would be illegal arms caches hidden in the basement of universities or a rocket factory.  Or maybe the Hamas assassination of a Fatah member.
> 
> What conditions would "injure the West Bank as a whole"??
Click to expand...


Tulkarm is in Area A.  How does this injure the West Bank as a whole?
Palestinian teen girl jailed for stone-throwing released


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim



Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should be able to choose Palestinian Law, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are under Palestinian/Jordanian/Ottoman law.  Except for security concerns.  Which fall to Israel's jurisdiction by treaty (by law).  If there were not any security concerns....
Click to expand...

It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote
> 
> Let me ask you some questions.  Let's say Israel does annex all of Area C and absorbs all of the Arab Palestinians in that area as citizens of Israel.
> 
> How are you going to address those who claim that Israel has unilaterally stolen land and ended the two-state solution?
> How are you going to address things like freedom of movement for Palestinians in Areas A and B?
> What would you recommend as being a practical and morally correct way of handling those who "resist" the annexation?


Good question and probably deserving it’s own thread.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
Click to expand...


Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
I would actually like some answers.

About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?



Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote
> 
> Let me ask you some questions.  Let's say Israel does annex all of Area C and absorbs all of the Arab Palestinians in that area as citizens of Israel.
> 
> How are you going to address those who claim that Israel has unilaterally stolen land and ended the two-state solution?
> How are you going to address things like freedom of movement for Palestinians in Areas A and B?
> What would you recommend as being a practical and morally correct way of handling those who "resist" the annexation?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and probably deserving it’s own thread.
Click to expand...


Well, I think its incumbent on you to consider the fall out from your suggestions.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Oslam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
Click to expand...

It wasn’t meant to.  I already posted my link. I would think Islamic scholars would be more knowledgeable on the topic...just as Jewish scholars are on matters of Judaism.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote
> 
> Let me ask you some questions.  Let's say Israel does annex all of Area C and absorbs all of the Arab Palestinians in that area as citizens of Israel.
> 
> How are you going to address those who claim that Israel has unilaterally stolen land and ended the two-state solution?
> How are you going to address things like freedom of movement for Palestinians in Areas A and B?
> What would you recommend as being a practical and morally correct way of handling those who "resist" the annexation?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and probably deserving it’s own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think its incumbent on you to consider the fall out from your suggestions.
Click to expand...


You could annex a portion of it, forceabley expel Jews and Arabs from various areas and create more contiguous territories with one being annexed and the other semi autonomous and then deal with the fall out of mass expulsions.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
Click to expand...


I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.

The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.


----------



## Coyote

[


Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
Click to expand...



So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The military courts system *
> 
> Together with the army and the Civil Administration, the military courts system is the third mechanism by which the State of Israel, as the occupying power, imposes its rule over the Palestinian population in the West Bank. The Oslo Accords established three “areas” in the West Bank. In Area C, Israel holds civilian and security control; in Area B, Israel holds security control while the Palestinian Authority holds civilian control; and in Area A, the Palestinian Authority holds civilian and security control. Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole. This is consistent with the powers granted to the military courts in accordance with the Order regarding Security Provisions (Judea and Samaria) (No. 1651), 5770-2009) (hereinafter: “the Order regarding Security Provisions.”) *In practice, therefore, the authority of the military courts extends over any Palestinian resident suspected of involvement in any offense that injures security.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you have a problem with this?   Did you read this carefully and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Despite this, however, the accords stated that the Israeli military courts are also empowered to try any person who committed an offense in Area A, if the offense injured or was intended to injure the security of the West Bank as a whole*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area A -- the ONLY cases that can come under Israeli military jurisdiction is if the offense injures or intended to injure, the WHOLE of the West Bank. Things that come to mind would be illegal arms caches hidden in the basement of universities or a rocket factory.  Or maybe the Hamas assassination of a Fatah member.
> 
> What conditions would "injure the West Bank as a whole"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tulkarm is in Area A.  How does this injure the West Bank as a whole?
> Palestinian teen girl jailed for stone-throwing released
Click to expand...


You may have mis-read the story or simply the offense is not described well enough. She is FROM Ramallah. Does not say exactly WHERE the offense was committed. The "area" maps are so contorted that you can step into Area A from areaC or B in a couple steps..  From the sketchy Ma';An report this is all we have..



> Relatives of Malak al-Khatib said they were informed by the International Committee of the Red Cross that she will be released at the Jubara checkpoint near Tulkarem.
> 
> Al-Khatib, from the town of Beitin near Ramallah, was arrested last December and sentenced to two months in jail on the charge of stone-throwing and possession of a knife./QUOTE]



This is an example of how the UNDERLYING problems need to be addressed and not the confounding patchwork of 50 years of occupation..

Tulkarm is NOT where the "crime" occurred. We don't actually KNOW in which area the incident occurred. Schoolkids could have gone 50 yards down the road to protest or harass the Israeli security details and been officially OUT of Area A..

I'm truly not interested in "making life marginally better" under a long and difficult occupation. I'm much interested in the dynamics of getting true autonomy for the majority of Palestinians in some fashion.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?
Click to expand...


In Area C?  Yes.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area C?  Yes.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/mid...nnel-exposed-near-lebanese-border/2018/12/16/


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan,  _et al_,

These Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP), both on the south side of Israel (HAMAS) and on the north side of Israel (Hezbollah) are turning into mole-people; with all this digging and tunneling.



Sixties Fan said:


> Fourth Hezbollah Terror Tunnel Exposed Near Lebanese Border


*(COMMENT)*

This could lead to an entirely new product line:  A seismic terrorist detector and early warning system. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/opinions/its-islamic-terrorism-stupid/2018/12/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims mistake being peaceful with being cowardly.  And let us not forget that for 1300 years Jews were not able to react or defend themselves against any Muslim aggression.  Cartoons like this, allow any Arab to think that they can kill a Jew without any punishment ]

From the Hamas news site Palestine Today, in an article celebrating attacks on Jews in the West Bank:





Hamas cartoon shows a Jew afraid of his own shadow ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area C?  Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Because of the volume of such incidents.
Arabs stone throwing is a much wider phenomena.
Because Arabs actually killed several of their own while throwing stones at Judeans.
In reality You'll find daily reports of 6-10 incidents of Arab stone throwing on the roads, 
and it would be Your lucky month if You find 6 different reports of Judeans throwing stones in a whole month.

Don't confuse media coverage with actual reality, Arab stone throwing on civilians is a daily reality, Judeans throwing stones is been on decline , it was never at the same volume in the first place.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anatomy of Palestinian riots and how Israel works to prevent violence


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
Click to expand...


You were asked specifically about Islam.
Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.

The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.

The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.

The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area C?  Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Because Arabs throwing stones have an agenda of removing the government and toppling the State. They have an agenda of demonizing Israel. Many of them have an agenda of ridding the territory of apes and pigs and tearing the hearts out of Jews.

Because it's not just stones. It's guns and bombs and knives.

Because it's Sharia law.  And usurpation of Jewish history. And replacement theology. 

Because it's a resistance to modernity and to development.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
Click to expand...


I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.  

I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia

The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

GroundBrief: Associated Press article misses the mark, Al-Qaeda in Syria and more


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that all those who fall under security concerns should be treated the same, wouldn’t you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pose the same security concerns.  So, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So a Palestinian throwing stones is a greater security concern than a settler throwing stones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Area C?  Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Arabs throwing stones have an agenda of removing the government and toppling the State. They have an agenda of demonizing Israel. Many of them have an agenda of ridding the territory of apes and pigs and tearing the hearts out of Jews.
> 
> Because it's not just stones. It's guns and bombs and knives.
> 
> Because it's Sharia law.  And usurpation of Jewish history. And replacement theology.
> 
> Because it's a resistance to modernity and to development.
Click to expand...


Because it’s Sharia Law?  Boy you managed to pack a whole lot into that post.  Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.  The each hate the other.  I doubt they put much thought of Sharia, replacement theology or much of the rest of that as they are throwing stones.

It is the usual double standard...same crime, completely different treatment.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.



No they are not.  Entirely my point.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> I doubt they put much thought of Sharia, replacement theology or much of the rest of that as they are throwing stones.



On the contrary, I believe that is exactly why they are throwing stones (and let's not forget the bullets, bombs and knives).  That is their mother's milk.  None of their arguments make sense without that foundation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/this-is-hatred/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Let us not blame Israel....let us blame the usual ones....the Jews]

Egyptian TV: The Jews are responsible for Egypt's population crisis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear Gideon Levy,

After the Ish-Ran family was seriously wounded, after the baby had to be delivered prematurely and later died, after the baby’s parents had to miss the funeral because they were in the hospital recovering from their wounds, you wrote that you have no sympathy for the settlers, that their tragedy is not yours. Then you added that “the settlers’ lust for revenge is never satisfied. How is it possible to identify with the grief of people who behave like that?”

Don’t tell the Lemkus family about their lust for revenge. Dahlia Lemkus was stabbed to death in Gush Etzion when she was 26. Dahlia volunteered at Yad Sarah and was working with children with disabilities. Her parents dedicated a social room in the Sukkat David Synagogue (named after another terror victim whose family had a lust for revenge).

Don’t tell the Ariels about their lust for revenge. Hallel Ariel was 13 when she was murdered in her own room. Her parents decided to develop their winery and make a wine in their daughter’s name. They also made a book for bat mitzvah girls.

(full article online)

To Gideon Levy: You are spreading lies about me


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they put much thought of Sharia, replacement theology or much of the rest of that as they are throwing stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I believe that is exactly why they are throwing stones (and let's not forget the bullets, bombs and knives).  That is their mother's milk.  None of their arguments make sense without that foundation.
Click to expand...

Balony.  If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense.  You justifying and perpetrating double standard that is hugely damaging to minors incarcerated in its system and likely helps perpetrate the violence.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
Click to expand...

Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?

"_They are all enemy combatants, and their 
 shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNIFIL: Hezbollah tunnels penetrated Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/17/settlement-enterprise-crucial-to-israels-security/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
Click to expand...

Link


----------



## Sixties Fan

NY Cleric Ibn Muneer: Islam without Jihad Is Like Honey without the Sweetness


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
Click to expand...



Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.

Here's the whole quote:

_"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.

I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.

And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.

And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
_
While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.

This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.



rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Balony.  If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense.


No, it is not in ANY WAY justifiable to "feel" like the Jewish people, by returning to their homeland and creating sovereignty there is "stealing Arab land".  The only way to justify that is to negate the Jewish people, their history, their belongingness, their right to a homeland, you know, IN their homeland.  The only way to justify that is to claim that the mere presence of Jews in "Arab lands" is an offense.  That is the very foundation of the Arab replacement theology.  It colors everything in this conflict.  



> You justifying and perpetrating double standard


I'm justifying the legitimate and real security concerns of Israel and of the Jewish people.  That is the point of military law and its use against an enemy one is in conflict with.  I'm not saying it is either right or just, nor the proper solution.  Its a temporary and necessary hierarchy of needs where the need for Jewish life and security demands 



> ... that is hugely damaging to minors incarcerated in its system


Compared to what?  



> ... and likely helps perpetrate the violence.


No.  That is just shifting the responsibility.  its saying we are permitted to continue to use violence and have no responsibility to stop but that the consequences of war fall on those against whom we are committing violence and only if THEY change their behaviour will the violence stop.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balony.  If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not in ANY WAY justifiable to "feel" like the Jewish people, by returning to their homeland and creating sovereignty there is "stealing Arab land".  The only way to justify that is to negate the Jewish people, their history, their belongingness, their right to a homeland, you know, IN their homeland.  The only way to justify that is to claim that the mere presence of Jews in "Arab lands" is an offense.  That is the very foundation of the Arab replacement theology.  It colors everything in this conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You justifying and perpetrating double standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm justifying the legitimate and real security concerns of Israel and of the Jewish people.  That is the point of military law and its use against an enemy one is in conflict with.  I'm not saying it is either right or just, nor the proper solution.  Its a temporary and necessary hierarchy of needs where the need for Jewish life and security demands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is hugely damaging to minors incarcerated in its system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and likely helps perpetrate the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  That is just shifting the responsibility.  its saying we are permitted to continue to use violence and have no responsibility to stop but that the consequences of war fall on those against whom we are committing violence and only if THEY change their behaviour will the violence stop.
Click to expand...


To your first paragraph: Actually it is justifiable if you put yourself in their shoes. It is just as justifiable as the Jews feeling they have a right return there.  Both feel strongly.  One is seeing their rights eroded by more and more people moving in and possessing the land.  The other is seeing their rights fulfilled.  You just choose to see one side.  While you are claiming the only way it is justifiable is by negating the Jewish people’s rights you are in that rationalization negating the Palestinian people’s rights.

To your second paragraph: for a temporary situation it has gone on far to long to be excused.  It is clearly led to well documented abuse, particularly to minors, abuses which Jewish minors committing crimes are not subject to. Again, I call BS on excusing it away like that.

Compared to what?  Compared to the standards afforded most children incarcerated in developed countries of which Israel is a part of.  Compared to the treatment given Jewish children, committing the same or worse, in the same territory.

On your last paragraph, no.  It is not shifting responsibility.  Violence doesn’t spring out of nothing.  There are always causes that drive and keep on feeding it and they are usually multiple.  Settlement building is a huge flashpoint.  That is well known.  So Israel continues with it knowing it will provoke violence.  It is ironic you don’t see that.  It is like When Hamas lobs rockets into Israel, it is well known that they will provoke Israel into retaliating, justifiably.  Yet they still do it.  

Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
Click to expand...

It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.


Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists. 



Shusha said:


> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.


Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
Click to expand...

And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.

Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


Probably not.

But no doubt, you are.

Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.

What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Coyote,  et al,

With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.  



Coyote said:


> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?


*(COMMENT)*

I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


Indeed, the “Pal'istanians” should never have gone to Europe (Munich), to attack the Zionists.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,

CLAIMING SOMEONE ELSE'S LAND AS THEIR OWN...it has become a nation of Filth has begat Filth...Thankfully some Real Jews exist.just and the Palestinians of course...Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? theliq but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  theliq, et al,

Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."



theliq said:


> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,


*(COMMENT)*

❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."

There is no question about the following facts.

❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?



theliq said:


> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist


*(COMMENT)*

What lawful entity actually stipulates that?




 ​
Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:

◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination. 
◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.

IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.

On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)

 of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.



theliq said:


> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.


*(COMMENT)*

A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.



 ​
As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law. 

Most Respectfully,
R
*
*


----------



## Coyote

This deserves a better reply then what I gave, if an excuse is possible - I go for brevity when I use a phone and I get snarky.  But discussion here is increasingly one side and impossible. 



Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
Click to expand...


I agree. Quotes deserve context and a link to entirety.  Context matters A LOT.  Chalk it up to complete frustration with this forum.  And maybe try to apply the same standard to yourself when you claim Abbas wants a Judenfree Palestine.  The quote typically used (the only one I am aware of) is in reference to maintaining an Israeli citizenry and military presence to guard them.  I have no idea what the context or original quotes are relating to the (and I agree horrific) talk of "ripping the hearts out" of Jews other than it's oft repeated and applied to the ENTIRE Palestinian (and presumably Arab Israeli citizenry?) people.   Your constant claim of non-equivalence is, imo, *just a way of excusing the behavior of settlers towards the Palestinians in their area*.  Are some things not equivalent?  Sure.  Nakba is not equivalent to the Holocaust.  Though that doesn't make it any less a tragedy.  Gaza is absolutely not equivalent to a concentration camp.  Israel is not equivalent to Apartheid South Africa.  I think we can ALL agree on those false equivalencies being false.  But that does not mean ALL equivalencies are false and frankly the constant claim that they are strikes me *as a way to excuse bad behavior, abuses and injustice*.  Is it?



> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. _*Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.*
> _
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.



I see your point.  Question is, does your explanation then apply to the Palestinian actions towards Israeli's as justifiable in the name of war because that is suspicially what it sounds like is being justified.  "We at war with the entire Palestinian people".  The view point from THEIR side is that THEIR land is being taken, and they are at war with the entire Israeli people.  And, for the record because I know this will get jumped on and distorted - I DO NOT AGREE with the view and I DO NOT AGREE with targeting civilians who EVER.  But if you justify (and excuse it) on the Israeli side, you can hardly apply a different standard to the Palestinians.  Like it or not - they are seeing an erosion of their hoped for state, they are seeing themselves increasingly walled in to tiny pockets of discontinuous lands where it can take hours to reach portions of their own farms to work it.  They are seeing laws passed that and bills proposed that make it increasingly difficult to regain property in the courts and fight for their rights in the courts. 

From the second link (the article provides the context):

_Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked has been blunt about her goal of erasing the Green Line, so that Judea and Samaria receive the same legal treatment as sovereign Israel.

“The Knesset today took a big step toward the normalization of life in Judea and Samaria,” Shaked said after the vote. “The rights of Judea and Samaria residents are no less important than the rights of other citizens. The move will also reduce the heavy burden imposed on the HCJ,” she said._​
But not the rights of the Palestinian people living there it would seem as attempting to regain their land or fight for their rights will become more protracted and expensive.  And, frankly, if "the rights of Judea and Samaria  residents"  are indeed no more or less important....a portion of them would  not see their children incarcerated in the military penal system.

*And you don't see how these kind of things FEED an ongoing anger and hatred of Israel on the Palestinian side?  You really can't see it?*

That is a reality.  And it's a reality that doesn't get acknowledged and that continues to get in the way of peace.  And please, don't go on about the Palestinian's leadership etc - I fully agree that they are part of the problem but you persistently and regularly disregard other factors coming from the Israeli side, that fuel these hates and violence.



> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.



I see her point and yes, it is eloquent...until the snakes.  On the other hand, how does it translate into settler's actions towards Palestinian civilians?  (I am referring to settlers because as a subgroup of Israeli's, they tend to be more extreme, more problematic, less tolerant and that is not just my opinion).

Stoning kids going to school?  And getting away with it?  These are KIDS.  And the stone throwers?  They are ADULTS.  *Are the kids vermin?*  Well, they certainly aren't  human enough to treat like humans.

Palestinian kids’ long trek to school – past the settler with the handgun
This one has been going on for* 14 years*.  And they haven't been able to STOP it?  Really?  Reverse it.  If the same group of Palestinians had been stoning Israeli schoolkids, would it have been allowed to go on for that long?  Or are you seriously going to claim this is just another false equivalency and excuse it?

There are many examples of settlers attacking Palestinians, just as their are of Palestinians attacking settlers.  Frankly neither should be excused or marginalized, and I will concede that the Palestinian terrorists have committed more outright murder but that should not excuse what is real violence coming from the settlers including murder of innocent people - unless you want to attribute that to "the entire Palestinian People" being at war.  And what does that then justify?  Targeting civilians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.

It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.

The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.

We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.

There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews. 

As it has been reminded, it is a war.
It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.

Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.

And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.

Why?  Because they are not Muslims.

Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.

When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.

But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.

Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.

Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.

Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.

That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.

Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
Click to expand...


I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.  

While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking.

Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
Click to expand...


If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.

As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them? 

There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the “Pal'istanians” should never have gone to Europe (Munich), to attack the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


You're not the one to decide that, the stuff you come out with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.


And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
Click to expand...



The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.

They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND
Click to expand...


I wasn't asking you.

Via Al Jazeera:






updated 9/13/2005 10:25:07 PM 

NEVE DEKALIM, Gaza Strip — Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.

American Jewish donors had bought more than 3,000 greenhouses from Israeli settlers in Gaza for $14 million last month and transferred them to the Palestinian Authority. Former World Bank President James Wolfensohn, who brokered the deal, put up $500,000 of his own cash.

Palestinian police stood by helplessly Tuesday as looters carted off materials from greenhouses in several settlements, and commanders complained they did not have enough manpower to protect the prized assets. In some instances, there was no security and in others, police even joined the looters, witnesses said.

“We need at least another 70 soldiers. This is just a joke,” said Taysir Haddad, one of 22 security guards assigned to Neve Dekalim, formerly the largest Jewish settlement in Gaza. “We’ve tried to stop as many people as we can, but they’re like locusts.”

The failure of the security forces to prevent scavenging and looting in the settlements after Israel’s troop pullout Monday raised new concerns about Gaza’s future.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
Click to expand...


It is an "extremely small group of Jews" *with an extremely large political voice and base of support in the government. * It is a group who are making it extremely difficult to make a peaceful resolution of that area and maintain peace in that area.  But keep deflecting onto broader issues and excusing it.  Nothing will change because that is exactly what keeps happening.  One side gets excused and the other condemned.

Apes,pigs,snakes and locusts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
Click to expand...

NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.   
Your accusations have NO merit at all.

And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.

Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.

As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.

Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.

Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.

What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?

None.

First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.

Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
Click to expand...

Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> If five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British Palestinian mandate in 1948


The Mandate was an administration not a place. It had no land or borders.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an "extremely small group of Jews" with an extremely large political voice who are making it extremely difficult to make a peaceful resolution of that area and maintain peace in that area.  But keep deflecting onto broader issues and excusing it.  Nothing will change because that is exactly what keeps happening.  One side gets excused and the other condemned.
Click to expand...

That is a joke for sure.  You are blaming a small group of Jewish settlers in Judea and Samaria of keeping a Peace Treaty from happening?

But not all the attacks on Jews since 1920 and the determined Hamas and PLO charters which PROHIBIT the Arabs from making peace with the Jews and giving up any part of what they consider Muslim land.

You are absolutely correct.

The Arab Muslim side will continue to be condemned because it has been THEIR side who started the war against the Jews and then against Israel after its Independence, and has refused any and every attempt to a Peace Treaty, just as Arafat did.

They are Very, Very scared of being assassinated if they ever agree to a Peace treaty, just as the Egyptian President was.

By all means, do not take any part of history as a lesson as to what to expect and and as a window to the Muslim way of thinking.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate


What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?


Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
Click to expand...

I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
Click to expand...


Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.



> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.



Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.



> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?



And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?




> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.



Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?
Click to expand...

Another tricky dumb question by the King of Dumb Questions.

80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs, call the tribes what one will, but even more of a share of the Jewish homeland is DEMANDED by you in order to make "things right".

The Jews accepted having 80% of their homeland taken from them in order to live in peace.

Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism and really want peace, they will be getting no more land, because there is not more Jewish land  FOR NO PEACE  to give up.

GOT IT ?


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
Click to expand...


Not yet.  Their rights have not been realized.  On the other hand rights carry responsibilities and part of them is peaceful coexistence with neighboring entities and recognizing the rights of others to exist.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another tricky dumb question by the King of Dumb Questions.
> 
> 80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs, call the tribes what one will, but even more of a share of the Jewish homeland is DEMANDED by you in order to make "things right".
> 
> The Jews accepted having 80% of their homeland taken from them in order to live in peace.
> 
> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism and really want peace, they will be getting no more land, because there is not more Jewish land  FOR NO PEACE  to give up.
> 
> GOT IT ?
Click to expand...


So as far as you are concerned it's all Jewish land.  How is that different than those on the other side who claim it is all Palestinian land?

Neither recognizing the other has rights.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
Click to expand...


Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
Click to expand...


No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another tricky dumb question by the King of Dumb Questions.
> 
> 80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs, call the tribes what one will, but even more of a share of the Jewish homeland is DEMANDED by you in order to make "things right".
> 
> The Jews accepted having 80% of their homeland taken from them in order to live in peace.
> 
> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism and really want peace, they will be getting no more land, because there is not more Jewish land  FOR NO PEACE  to give up.
> 
> GOT IT ?
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> 80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs,


Which Arabs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
Click to expand...

Israel kills Palestinian civilians by the thousands and you talk about one family.

Double standard much?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another tricky dumb question by the King of Dumb Questions.
> 
> 80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs, call the tribes what one will, but even more of a share of the Jewish homeland is DEMANDED by you in order to make "things right".
> 
> The Jews accepted having 80% of their homeland taken from them in order to live in peace.
> 
> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism and really want peace, they will be getting no more land, because there is not more Jewish land  FOR NO PEACE  to give up.
> 
> GOT IT ?
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism



Oh jeese, more of Israel's terrorist canard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
Click to expand...

Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?

So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.

I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?

The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?

And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?

Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?

And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.

You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.


When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.

They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel kills Palestinian civilians by the thousands and you talk about one family.
> 
> Double standard much?
Click to expand...



When Hamas is lobbing rockets into Israel's civilian centers how should Israel react?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "share" of Palestine should the Palestinians accept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another tricky dumb question by the King of Dumb Questions.
> 
> 80% of the Mandate for Palestine is not good enough for the Arabs, call the tribes what one will, but even more of a share of the Jewish homeland is DEMANDED by you in order to make "things right".
> 
> The Jews accepted having 80% of their homeland taken from them in order to live in peace.
> 
> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism and really want peace, they will be getting no more land, because there is not more Jewish land  FOR NO PEACE  to give up.
> 
> GOT IT ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Arabs give up hatred and terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, more of Israel's terrorist canard.
Click to expand...

More of Tinmore's inability to come up with original stuff. 
Why is that Tinmore?
Why do you lie for the Muslims, as much as you do?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  theliq, et al,

I never said that "the Palestinians do not have rights."  I don't think you will find anyone in this discussion group that will say I have.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I have explained to your the two big points of overusing this "I have rights" mantra:

◈  That there is a difference between negative rights and positive rights.

_The Arab Palestinian_ has a privilege of "self-determination and independence"
_IF and only IF
The Arab Palestinian_ has no duty not to establish "self-determination and independence".
............................................................................................... _*The Hohfeldian Analytical System*_
_*..........................................................................................................................Standford Encyclopedia of Philosophy *_
_*................................................................First published Mon Dec 19, 2005; substantive revision Wed Sep 9, 2015*_​•  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.  
•  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.​
◈  That the Rights of the Arab Palestinian do not outweigth the rights of the Israeli. 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
Click to expand...


I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:

"...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.

Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

"Clean up after???"



P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Show me where it says that the Israeli's must *(have a duty)* to attend the refugees.  Where is this duty spelled out?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!
Click to expand...

Not their job. They need to be back home.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
Click to expand...

You clearly do not know or understand Islam.

And you think that the whole Arab world has a business in bringing peace between Israel and the Palestinians, when it was the whole Arab world which created the Arab League in order to destroy Israel.  And it still exists and their intent of destroying Israel continues to exist.

Hamas and the PLO ideology comes from Islam.  From their Prophet who defeated the Jews in Khaybar.  Which is why so many of them love to repeat 
"Remember Khaybar" at the Jews.

Having a Peace treaty with Egypt and Jordan has not stopped those two countries from continuing to allow the incitement of so many Arabs in those countries against Israel and the Jews.  It comes up in the news all the time how some Egyptian or Jordanian person or group wants the treaty to be dissolved.  

Why can't ALL Muslim countries simply end their education and incitement against Israel and the Jews?  
Why can't they make peace with Israel ?  What has stopped them, so far?

Why does Iran and Qatar and the EU, amongst others, continue to fund the Arabs of Palestine, if they have no intention of making peace with Israel AT ALL?

Do not mistake Islam for Christianity.

And in BOTH, Jews have been assaulted and murdered or forced to convert, endlessly because of the belief in those gods, and the belief that the Jews must submit to Christianity and Islam because they refused to convert to either religion.

In BOTH, Jews are seen as subhuman beings, who have brought all bad things to themselves by denying either god.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
Click to expand...

Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.

Double standards much?

BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
Click to expand...

You are one of the biggest liars about what the Arab Palestinians do against Israel.

 Where do you get the idea of a "bottle rocket" from, dumb, dumb?

Molotov cocktails, grenades, fiery and explosive balloons sent into Israel.
They have destroyed land, killed animals and people, hit homes, schools in Israel.

Paying those false civilians and real civilians to attack, infiltrate and want to kill Jews in not a "OMG", ALL of it is a crime.

GOT IT ????


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel kills Palestinian civilians by the thousands and you talk about one family.
> 
> Double standard much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas is lobbing rockets into Israel's civilian centers how should Israel react?
Click to expand...

You are starting history in the middle. Why does Hamas (and others) send rockets into the towns that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948?

Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> I never said that "the Palestinians do not have rights."  I don't think you will find anyone in this discussion group that will say I have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have explained to your the two big points of overusing this "I have rights" mantra:
> 
> ◈  That there is a difference between negative rights and positive rights.
> 
> _The Arab Palestinian_ has a privilege of "self-determination and independence"
> _IF and only IF
> The Arab Palestinian_ has no duty not to establish "self-determination and independence".
> ............................................................................................... _*The Hohfeldian Analytical System*_
> _*..........................................................................................................................Standford Encyclopedia of Philosophy *_
> _*................................................................First published Mon Dec 19, 2005; substantive revision Wed Sep 9, 2015*_​•  Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> •  A negative right, on the other hand, only requires others to abstain from interfering with your actions.​
> ◈  That the Rights of the Arab Palestinian do not outweigth the rights of the Israeli.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.


The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA) and the Palestinian Authority (PA) issued a joint statement in which they launched a US$350 million appeal to "address critical humanitarian needs of Palestinians." In the appeal, they called "upon the international donors' community to help us in securing the requested funds for 2019 in order to maintain the humanitarian interventions." 





Outrageously, the sum that the UN and the PA are asking the international community to donate - $350 million dollars - is equivalent to the $355 million dollars the PA allocated in its 2018 budget to fund its payments rewarding terror. This includes payments to terrorist prisoners, released terrorist prisoners, and to the families of the so-called "Martyrs" - i.e., terrorists killed while carrying out attacks, including suicide bombers.

(full article online)

UN appeals to the world to fund the PA’s “Pay for Slay” policy - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of the biggest liars about what the Arab Palestinians do against Israel.
> 
> Where do you get the idea of a "bottle rocket" from, dumb, dumb?
> 
> Molotov cocktails, grenades, fiery and explosive balloons sent into Israel.
> They have destroyed land, killed animals and people, hit homes, schools in Israel.
> 
> Paying those false civilians and real civilians to attack, infiltrate and want to kill Jews in not a "OMG", ALL of it is a crime.
> 
> GOT IT ????
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> "Clean up after???"
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Show me where it says that the Israeli's must *(have a duty)* to attend the refugees.  Where is this duty spelled out?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.

Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You get this wrong every. .... . single. ... .time*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.


*(COMMENT)*

It is not the intent of Israeli strikes to kill civilian or protected persons.  

Gaza Civilians _(and maybe a few protected persons)_ are casualties as a resultant product of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) violating:

◈  Rule 23. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
◈  Rule 24. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
◈  Rule 59. The improper use of the distinctive emblems of the Geneva Conventions is prohibited.
◈  Rule 97. The use of human shields is prohibited.​
You cannot intentionally put civilians _(or protected persons)_ in harm's way.   And HAMAS does this every single day; with depraved indifference to life.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Israel Defense Forces, one of the tunnels was already partially sealed by the Hezbollah, despite the fact that the army had affixed a booby trap to prevent terrorists from entering it.

(full article online)

Hezbollah scrambles to block terror tunnels as Israel hunts for illegal passageways


----------



## Sixties Fan

The military works closely with intelligence to launch frequent raids on gun-making workshops as part of a long-term effort to “drain the swamp” of terrorism.

(full article online)

IDF’s nightly battle against the proliferation of West Bank guns


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.

There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ These Muslims tells the truth on how the Jews must be treated by Muslims ]

Two notable videos were released by MEMRI recently.

In this one, a NYC "mufti" says, in English, that Muslims shouldn't be politically correct: violent Jihad is the main message of the Quran, Jews have earned Allah's wrath, and "Trying to take Jihad from the Quran and the Sunnah is [like] trying to take sweetness out of honey."

This one tells Palestinians to attack Jews, because being killed by a Jew is worth double being killed by other infidels.

(vide videos online)

NY Muslim cleric: Violent Jihad and martyrdom is essence of Islam. Palestinian cleric: Being martyred by Jews gets double the reward ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.

The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.

There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.

NONE will be allowed to return.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Walid Joumblatt, president of the Progressive Socialist Party of Lebanon, tweeted this image that came from a Haaretz article showing an Israeli artist's depiction of Palestinians superimposed over  a "map of Palestine." Joumblatt added a caption, "Palestine will remain."






If you look closer at the artwork, though, you see that it shows a decidedly Jewish perspective on the Land of Israel. Judea and Samaria are noted; Shechem is on the map without using the name Nablus as it is currently referred to, current "settlements" of Bet El (Bethel) and Shiloh are listed, there is no "east Jerusalem."






This "pro-Palestinian" tweet proves that Jews are the indigenous people of the region, having been in the area far longer than any Muslims.

Joumblatt's caption was incomplete - it should have said "Palestine will remain the Jewish homeland forever."

(full article online)

Lebanese politician tweets map of 'Palestine" that shows Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You get this wrong every. .... . single. ... .time*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is not the intent of Israeli strikes to kill civilian or protected persons.
> 
> Gaza Civilians _(and maybe a few protected persons)_ are casualties as a resultant product of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) violating:
> 
> ◈  Rule 23. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
> ◈  Rule 24. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
> ◈  Rule 59. The improper use of the distinctive emblems of the Geneva Conventions is prohibited.
> ◈  Rule 97. The use of human shields is prohibited.​
> You cannot intentionally put civilians _(or protected persons)_ in harm's way.   And HAMAS does this every single day; with depraved indifference to life.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So says Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Is this a slip-up here_*?*_



P F Tinmore said:


> Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.
> 
> Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.

You can't have it both ways.  The Arab Palestinians can't reject it and then circle back around and try to activate a minor clause in their defense.

And besides, A/RES/181(II) actually says:

11. _Citizenship._ All the residents shall become ipso facto citizens of the City of Jerusalem unless they opt for citizenship of the State of which they have been citizens or, if Arabs or Jews, have filed notice of intention to become citizens of the Arab or Jewish State respectively, according to part I, section B, paragraph 9, of this plan.​
Your paraphrasing of the Citizenship Clause has a lot to be desired.  I just wonder how many of the Arab Palestinians that (actually) filed a "notice of intention to become citizens" are still alive today_*?*_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
Click to expand...

The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.

The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.

You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.

What is this?

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/

What do all of these photos portray?










Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?

Here is Fatah under Abbas:










Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ham...KHfxWDD0Q9QEwCHoECAUQFA#imgrc=SS4SM1S1na2TBM:


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this a slip-up here_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.
> 
> Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  The Arab Palestinians can't reject it and then circle back around and try to activate a minor clause in their defense.
> 
> And besides, A/RES/181(II) actually says:
> 
> 11. _Citizenship._ All the residents shall become ipso facto citizens of the City of Jerusalem unless they opt for citizenship of the State of which they have been citizens or, if Arabs or Jews, have filed notice of intention to become citizens of the Arab or Jewish State respectively, according to part I, section B, paragraph 9, of this plan.​
> Your paraphrasing of the Citizenship Clause has a lot to be desired.  I just wonder how many of the Arab Palestinians that (actually) filed a "notice of intention to become citizens" are still alive today_*?*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

1. Citizenship. Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem shall, upon the recognition of independence, *become citizens of the State in which they are resident* and enjoy full civil and political rights.

A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947​
None of that other stuff matters. This follows international law.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this a slip-up here_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.
> 
> Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  The Arab Palestinians can't reject it and then circle back around and try to activate a minor clause in their defense.
> 
> And besides, A/RES/181(II) actually says:
> 
> 11. _Citizenship._ All the residents shall become ipso facto citizens of the City of Jerusalem unless they opt for citizenship of the State of which they have been citizens or, if Arabs or Jews, have filed notice of intention to become citizens of the Arab or Jewish State respectively, according to part I, section B, paragraph 9, of this plan.​
> Your paraphrasing of the Citizenship Clause has a lot to be desired.  I just wonder how many of the Arab Palestinians that (actually) filed a "notice of intention to become citizens" are still alive today_*?*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Citizenship. Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem shall, upon the recognition of independence, *become citizens of the State in which they are resident* and enjoy full civil and political rights.
> 
> A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947​
> None of that other stuff matters. This follows international law.
Click to expand...


I was hoping you could issue a fatwa to nullify all "that other stuff".

I always get a chuckle at your lucid, concise legal opinions when they include "stuff".


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
Click to expand...



I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.

Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
Click to expand...


Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.


P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
Click to expand...


There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.

Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
Click to expand...

Please name an Israeli propaganda source.  One where Jews and non Jews cannot tell the truth from the non truth.  Where Israel and its friends spin every situation.

Name the situations Israel has pinned away from what actually happened.

Countering allegations and accusations is not spinning and much less propaganda.

So, give me some real examples of Israel and friends spinning and 
doing propaganda to make the world think they are not seeing what they are seeing.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not their job. They need to be back home.
Click to expand...


Why is it not their job when they are participants in the conflict every bit as much as Israel?  Why do you not call out their mistreatment of Palestinians - for how many years now?  Shouldn't this be a shared responsibility between all parties - Palestinians, Israel, the involved Arab States?  Why is it ONLY Israel's responsibility?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
Click to expand...

All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.

Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.

"
There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."

Of course there are.

"Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."

Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?

Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.

Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.

And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> ... Your constant claim of non-equivalence is, imo, *just a way of excusing the behavior of settlers towards the Palestinians in their area*.
> ... and frankly the constant claim that they are strikes me *as a way to excuse bad behavior, abuses and injustice*.  Is it?



It is not.  Throwing stones, as example, is bad behaviour no matter who is doing it.  And there must be consequences for those doing it, no matter who that is.  Period.  

My continued calling you out on the false equivalence concerns the larger picture.  You keep trying to draw an equivalence between the Jewish people and the Arab people in terms of their behaviour and ideology (within the context of the conflict).  You keep trying to say that, "Jews are just as bad as Arabs".  It it not true.  It is a false equivalence.  

And you know this, because you latch on to the one thing where they are somewhat equivalent -- stone throwing -- and neglect to mention indiscriminate rockets, stabbings, murdering of entire families, ideologies such as "ripping the hearts out of Jews", Jewish lives are not protected under international law, bombings, kite fires .... I could go on, but you get the idea.  

The scope, the frequency, the ideology behind the two sides of the conflict are not in any way equivalent.  




> And, for the record because I know this will get jumped on and distorted - I DO NOT AGREE with the view and I DO NOT AGREE with targeting civilians who EVER.


Ditto.



> But if you justify (and excuse it) on the Israeli side, you can hardly apply a different standard to the Palestinians.


I am not justifying it or excusing it.  I'm saying that the quote, in context, does not say what you think it says.  It does not call for the murder of civilians.  Nor does it imply that the Jewish people think of Arabs as "vermin".  That is you projecting.




> And you don't see how these kind of things FEED an ongoing anger and hatred of Israel on the Palestinian side?  You really can't see it?


Of course I see it.  Further, I understand it very well, due to the nature of my work teaching about abusive relationships.  Its a subtle way of making the victim responsible for the anger, hatred and subsequent bad behaviour of the abuser.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please name an Israeli propaganda source.  *One where Jews and non Jews cannot tell the truth from the non truth.  Where Israel and its friends spin every situation.
> 
> Name the situations Israel has pinned away from what actually happened.
> 
> Countering allegations and accusations is not spinning and much less propaganda.
> 
> So, give me some real examples of Israel and friends spinning and
> doing propaganda to make the world think they are not seeing what they are seeing.
Click to expand...


Camera would be one example.  There are other less Israel specific sources I've seen used such as Frontpage Mag.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
Click to expand...



The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.

In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not their job. They need to be back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it not their job when they are participants in the conflict every bit as much as Israel?  Why do you not call out their mistreatment of Palestinians - for how many years now?  Shouldn't this be a shared responsibility between all parties - Palestinians, Israel, the involved Arab States?  Why is it ONLY Israel's responsibility?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please name an Israeli propaganda source.  *One where Jews and non Jews cannot tell the truth from the non truth.  Where Israel and its friends spin every situation.
> 
> Name the situations Israel has pinned away from what actually happened.
> 
> Countering allegations and accusations is not spinning and much less propaganda.
> 
> So, give me some real examples of Israel and friends spinning and
> doing propaganda to make the world think they are not seeing what they are seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera would be one example.  There are other less Israel specific sources I've seen used such as Frontpage Mag.
Click to expand...

You are not giving me actual examples of where CAMERA has actually written propaganda or spun one thing or another.

Frontpage is a Nazi site.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.
> 
> In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.
Click to expand...

Jews do not ask for a right of return. Muslims do.  In order to overrun Israel and turn the State a Jewish minority.

There would have been no way of Israel "growing their State" by not allowing ALL of the Arabs back.  Grow into what as there was no room to grow in what became Israel between 1948 and 1967 before that last war was fought?

The Arab Palestinians do not have a State because the Arab League demands that that there will be no State while Israel exists.

They do have a government in Gaza and the P. A. .  Those leaders teach and do whatever they want to do, keep money for themselves, continue to incite against Israel.
According to yourself they do not have leadership?  Really.

Hamas, the PLO, Fatah, Abbas, none of them are a leadership.
They live in a vacuum of lack of leadership.

They do not have a leadership which speaks for all because each group wants final power for themselves.
Hamas wants nothing to do with Fatah and the PLO.
They HAVE Gaza and they mean to keep it.

In Area C the Arabs live where they built, the Jews live where they built.  And the Arabs were not expelled as the Arabs expelled the Jews in 1948.
From 1948 until 1967, no Jews in ALL of Judea and Samaria and the previously known Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, which is now Arab.

Area C needs to remain in Israeli hands.  All Arabs remain.  They choose if they want to become citizens or only residents of Israel, as it is will all Arabs living in Israel.

No Jews in Gaza.
No Jews in TransJordan
No in Jews in Area A
No Jews in Area B

I think it says it all.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your constant claim of non-equivalence is, imo, *just a way of excusing the behavior of settlers towards the Palestinians in their area*.
> ... and frankly the constant claim that they are strikes me *as a way to excuse bad behavior, abuses and injustice*.  Is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.  Throwing stones, as example, is bad behaviour no matter who is doing it.  And there must be consequences for those doing it, no matter who that is.  Period.
> 
> My continued calling you out on the false equivalence concerns the larger picture.  You keep trying to draw an equivalence between the Jewish people and the Arab people in terms of their behaviour and ideology (within the context of the conflict).  You keep trying to say that, "Jews are just as bad as Arabs".  It it not true.  It is a false equivalence.
> 
> And you know this, because you latch on to the one thing where they are somewhat equivalent -- stone throwing -- and neglect to mention indiscriminate rockets, stabbings, murdering of entire families, ideologies such as "ripping the hearts out of Jews", Jewish lives are not protected under international law, bombings, kite fires .... I could go on, but you get the idea.
> 
> The scope, the frequency, the ideology behind the two sides of the conflict are not in any way equivalent.
Click to expand...


Throwing stones is a PERFECT example:  the same crime, two different people, *two different outcomes.*  It is absolutely equivalent: * the aims are to injure, terrify, hurt, drive out.  That is the ideology of each stone lobber.*

Murder, rockets, stabbing etc are different crimes and certainly not equivalent to stone throwing nor am I attempting to draw an equivalency between that and stone throwing.



> And, for the record because I know this will get jumped on and distorted - I DO NOT AGREE with the view and I DO NOT AGREE with targeting civilians who EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you justify (and excuse it) on the Israeli side, you can hardly apply a different standard to the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not justifying it or excusing it.  I'm saying that the quote, in context, does not say what you think it says.  It does not call for the murder of civilians.  Nor *does it imply that the Jewish people think of Arabs as "vermin". * That is you projecting.
Click to expand...


She is a strong supporter of the settlers, and considered far right - yes?  Has she attempted to rein in the settler violence?  Spoken out against it?  Done anything to curb it?  Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.

Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?



> And you don't see how these kind of things FEED an ongoing anger and hatred of Israel on the Palestinian side?  You really can't see it?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I see it.  Further, I understand it very well, due to the nature of my work teaching about abusive relationships.  Its a subtle way of making the victim responsible for the anger, hatred and subsequent bad behaviour of the abuser.
Click to expand...


Totally disagree because Israel is not just a victim.  Israel is also a participant in fueling violence.  That is kind of like my saying I can enter your house, slap your kids, take food out of the fridge, muck up your garden and if you stand up to it or retaliate - you are the abuser.  At some point the "victim" is no longer a victim.  The "victim's" actions are part of what is perpetrating the problems.  You are not a victim.  Who are the victims?  The family who who was murdered sleeping in their home.  The family who was burned to death in a firebomb attack.  The state of Israel, expanding and building settlements, creating laws to make it harder for Palestinians to fight for their rights in courts, and putting juveniles under military justice is NOT a victim.  The Palestinian leadership - rewarding terrorist attacks on civilians with monetary payments, encouraging rocket attacks into Israel's civilian population is NOT a victim.  They are PARTICIPANTS in the problem.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.
> 
> In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews do not ask for a right of return. Muslims do.  In order to overrun Israel and turn the State a Jewish minority.
> 
> There would have been no way of Israel "growing their State" by not allowing ALL of the Arabs back.  Grow into what as there was no room to grow in what became Israel between 1948 and 1967 before that last war was fought?
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have a State because the Arab League demands that that there will be no State while Israel exists.
> 
> They do have a government in Gaza and the P. A. .  Those leaders teach and do whatever they want to do, keep money for themselves, continue to incite against Israel.
> According to yourself they do not have leadership?  Really.
> 
> Hamas, the PLO, Fatah, Abbas, none of them are a leadership.
> They live in a vacuum of lack of leadership.
> 
> They do not have a leadership which speaks for all because each group wants final power for themselves.
> Hamas wants nothing to do with Fatah and the PLO.
> They HAVE Gaza and they mean to keep it.
> 
> In Area C the Arabs live where they built, the Jews live where they built.  And the Arabs were not expelled as the Arabs expelled the Jews in 1948.
> From 1948 until 1967, no Jews in ALL of Judea and Samaria and the previously known Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, which is now Arab.
> 
> Area C needs to remain in Israeli hands.  All Arabs remain.  They choose if they want to become citizens or only residents of Israel, as it is will all Arabs living in Israel.
> 
> No Jews in Gaza.
> No Jews in TransJordan
> No in Jews in Area A
> No Jews in Area B
> 
> I think it says it all.
Click to expand...


Uh no.  Jews do ask for the right of return.  They claim their right to return to their ancestral homeland.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
Click to expand...

Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.

Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Throwing stones is a PERFECT example:  the same crime, two different people, *two different outcomes.*  It is absolutely equivalent: * the aims are to injure, terrify, hurt, drive out.  That is the ideology of each stone lobber. *


*
*
Because there are additional security concerns when dealing with the enemy.  That is why they are under military law.  

Because of ALL those other things I mentioned.  

You are taking the most narrow of views and saying, "See!  They are the same."  They are not when you include the larger picture.  And you have to include the larger picture here.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If  five Arab nations hadn't invaded territory in the British  Palestinian mandate in 1948, and the Palestinians had accepted theIr share of the former mandate,maybe none of this would be happening.
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever? As with Jews expelled from Arab lands, Indians from Uganda; and to take it further, 6 million DP's in Europe after WW2. What happened to them?
> 
> There aren't any refugee camps lingering from that era, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the refugees; why were they not assimilated into wherever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not their job. They need to be back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it not their job when they are participants in the conflict every bit as much as Israel?  Why do you not call out their mistreatment of Palestinians - for how many years now?  Shouldn't this be a shared responsibility between all parties - Palestinians, Israel, the involved Arab States?  Why is it ONLY Israel's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please name an Israeli propaganda source.  *One where Jews and non Jews cannot tell the truth from the non truth.  Where Israel and its friends spin every situation.
> 
> Name the situations Israel has pinned away from what actually happened.
> 
> Countering allegations and accusations is not spinning and much less propaganda.
> 
> So, give me some real examples of Israel and friends spinning and
> doing propaganda to make the world think they are not seeing what they are seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera would be one example.  There are other less Israel specific sources I've seen used such as Frontpage Mag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not giving me actual examples of where CAMERA has actually written propaganda or spun one thing or another.
> 
> *Frontpage is a Nazi site*.
Click to expand...


I don't think so...I've seen it used as a source at times so that wouldn't make sense...FrontPage Magazine - Wikipedia


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.
> 
> Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?



Ah.  So the default is that Jews think Arabs are vermin?  And we have to prove that we don't?  That seems to be putting the cart before the horse, don't you think?

What is their excuse?  I have no idea.  I think its inexcusable, myself.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing stones is a PERFECT example:  the same crime, two different people, *two different outcomes.*  It is absolutely equivalent: * the aims are to injure, terrify, hurt, drive out.  That is the ideology of each stone lobber. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are additional security concerns when dealing with the enemy.  That is why they are under military law.
> 
> Because of ALL those other things I mentioned.
> 
> You are taking the most narrow of views and saying, "See!  They are the same."  They are not when you include the larger picture.  And you have to include the larger picture here.
Click to expand...


When you try to make big distinctions, you do one thing.  You marginalize the reality of the other.  In individual actions which get ignored or *excused*, they are the same.  In individual people - what is the difference between the settler throwing a stone and the Palestinian throwing a stone?  Not much.  

The larger picture might be different, but it is being used to excuse the many small cruelties and injustices that are allowed to be perpetrated because one side is - over 5 million people - is broadbrushed and demonized.  

Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of resonsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Totally disagree because Israel is not just a victim.  Israel is also a participant in fueling violence.


No.  Israel is not in any way fueling the violence.  The presence of Jews is not fuel for violence.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.
> 
> In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews do not ask for a right of return. Muslims do.  In order to overrun Israel and turn the State a Jewish minority.
> 
> There would have been no way of Israel "growing their State" by not allowing ALL of the Arabs back.  Grow into what as there was no room to grow in what became Israel between 1948 and 1967 before that last war was fought?
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have a State because the Arab League demands that that there will be no State while Israel exists.
> 
> They do have a government in Gaza and the P. A. .  Those leaders teach and do whatever they want to do, keep money for themselves, continue to incite against Israel.
> According to yourself they do not have leadership?  Really.
> 
> Hamas, the PLO, Fatah, Abbas, none of them are a leadership.
> They live in a vacuum of lack of leadership.
> 
> They do not have a leadership which speaks for all because each group wants final power for themselves.
> Hamas wants nothing to do with Fatah and the PLO.
> They HAVE Gaza and they mean to keep it.
> 
> In Area C the Arabs live where they built, the Jews live where they built.  And the Arabs were not expelled as the Arabs expelled the Jews in 1948.
> From 1948 until 1967, no Jews in ALL of Judea and Samaria and the previously known Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, which is now Arab.
> 
> Area C needs to remain in Israeli hands.  All Arabs remain.  They choose if they want to become citizens or only residents of Israel, as it is will all Arabs living in Israel.
> 
> No Jews in Gaza.
> No Jews in TransJordan
> No in Jews in Area A
> No Jews in Area B
> 
> I think it says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Jews do ask for the right of return.  They claim their right to return to their ancestral homeland.
Click to expand...

Ah, THEIR ancestral homeland.  Not someone else's ancestral homeland.

But, the Jews have not, as the Arabs have asked to return to Israel, asked to return to their homes in TranJordan.  Or demand a return to Gaza (unless Hamas does not stop its war against Israel, it may just happen someday), or a return to Sheshem (Nablus), Jericho and all the other Jewish cities where Jews lived before 1948 which are now mainly or mostly Arabs, do they ?

So, just to be clear, did the Jews have the right to return and recreate their nation ON the territory of their  ancient homeland, or not?
A Territory which went from 100% to 22% by 1925, and now is at 20% after 2005, with the Arabs wanting more of it.

And why the Husseini clan and other Muslims become so against it, while others were so for it?  Why those against living in peace with the Jews won over those who wanted to live in peace with the Jews?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.
> 
> Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  So the default is that Jews think Arabs are vermin?  And we have to prove that we don't?  That seems to be putting the cart before the horse, don't you think?
> 
> What is their excuse?  I have no idea.  I think its inexcusable, myself.
Click to expand...


Uh no.  Please DO NOT take what I say and add your words to it.

I am talking about a specific group of Israeli's.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it their job to clean up after Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Arab nations PROLONGED their refugee status far beyond what should have been done.  Because they used the Palestinian's refugee status for their own political purposes.  Why are the Palestinians so abysmally treated in some of those countries?  Stateless, citizenless, rightless.  Palestinian refugees in Syria couldn't even FLEE ISIS because they had no papers, no existence and NO PLACE TO GO and that is not just at Israel's feet!  It's a combined responsibility that has gone ignored for too long!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not their job. They need to be back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it not their job when they are participants in the conflict every bit as much as Israel?  Why do you not call out their mistreatment of Palestinians - for how many years now?  Shouldn't this be a shared responsibility between all parties - Palestinians, Israel, the involved Arab States?  Why is it ONLY Israel's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Please name an Israeli propaganda source.  *One where Jews and non Jews cannot tell the truth from the non truth.  Where Israel and its friends spin every situation.
> 
> Name the situations Israel has pinned away from what actually happened.
> 
> Countering allegations and accusations is not spinning and much less propaganda.
> 
> So, give me some real examples of Israel and friends spinning and
> doing propaganda to make the world think they are not seeing what they are seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera would be one example.  There are other less Israel specific sources I've seen used such as Frontpage Mag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not giving me actual examples of where CAMERA has actually written propaganda or spun one thing or another.
> 
> *Frontpage is a Nazi site*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so...I've seen it used as a source at times so that wouldn't make sense...FrontPage Magazine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I was confusing with some other site.

What articles spin or are merely propaganda from it?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.
> 
> In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews do not ask for a right of return. Muslims do.  In order to overrun Israel and turn the State a Jewish minority.
> 
> There would have been no way of Israel "growing their State" by not allowing ALL of the Arabs back.  Grow into what as there was no room to grow in what became Israel between 1948 and 1967 before that last war was fought?
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have a State because the Arab League demands that that there will be no State while Israel exists.
> 
> They do have a government in Gaza and the P. A. .  Those leaders teach and do whatever they want to do, keep money for themselves, continue to incite against Israel.
> According to yourself they do not have leadership?  Really.
> 
> Hamas, the PLO, Fatah, Abbas, none of them are a leadership.
> They live in a vacuum of lack of leadership.
> 
> They do not have a leadership which speaks for all because each group wants final power for themselves.
> Hamas wants nothing to do with Fatah and the PLO.
> They HAVE Gaza and they mean to keep it.
> 
> In Area C the Arabs live where they built, the Jews live where they built.  And the Arabs were not expelled as the Arabs expelled the Jews in 1948.
> From 1948 until 1967, no Jews in ALL of Judea and Samaria and the previously known Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, which is now Arab.
> 
> Area C needs to remain in Israeli hands.  All Arabs remain.  They choose if they want to become citizens or only residents of Israel, as it is will all Arabs living in Israel.
> 
> No Jews in Gaza.
> No Jews in TransJordan
> No in Jews in Area A
> No Jews in Area B
> 
> I think it says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Jews do ask for the right of return.  They claim their right to return to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, THEIR ancestral homeland.  Not someone else's ancestral homeland.
> 
> But, the Jews have not, as the Arabs have asked to return to Israel, asked to return to their homes in TranJordan.  Or demand a return to Gaza (unless Hamas does not stop its war against Israel, it may just happen someday), or a return to Sheshem (Nablus), Jericho and all the other Jewish cities where Jews lived before 1948 which are now mainly or mostly Arabs, do they ?
> 
> So, just to be clear, did the Jews have the right to return and recreate their nation ON the territory of their  ancient homeland, or not?
> A Territory which went from 100% to 22% by 1925, and now is at 20% after 2005, with the Arabs wanting more of it.
> 
> And why the Husseini clan and other Muslims become so against it, while others were so for it?  Why those against living in peace with the Jews won over those who wanted to live in peace with the Jews?
Click to expand...



It is the ancestral homeland of both Jews and Palestinians.  Denying either's rights is a big part of the problem.

My view is extremely basic and unpopular.  There is no "right of return" other than to those directly effected by displacement.  Not their grandchildren.  Not their great great great greats.  Any other "rights of return" are defined solely by the state that controls the territory at any given time.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of resonsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?



Arabs object to the presence of Jews. That is a problem. That makes the Jewish people the victims.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of resonsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs object to the presence of Jews. That is a problem. That makes the Jewish people the victims.
Click to expand...


I disagree. No one is absolved from the consequences of their actions and that is what you are doing by labeling one entire group as "victims".  They are not.  They are a powerful nuclear capable nation.  They have one of the most advanced armies in the region, top notch weaponry, intelligence and organizational capabilities.  To classify them as an entire group of victims is absolving them of any responsibilty for the situation and that is just wrong.  It's just as wrong as the constant categorizing of Palestinians as victims.  Victims are individuals.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote,

I don't seem to have the patience today to write long posts.  (Maybe I need another cup of tea!)


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote,
> 
> I don't seem to have the patience today to write long posts.  (Maybe I need another cup of tea!)




Well...I can relate.  That is why I get short sometimes too


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.
> 
> Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  So the default is that Jews think Arabs are vermin?  And we have to prove that we don't?  That seems to be putting the cart before the horse, don't you think?
> 
> What is their excuse?  I have no idea.  I think its inexcusable, myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Please DO NOT take what I say and add your words to it.
> 
> I am talking about a specific group of Israeli's.
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely.  One or more specific groups of Jews in Judea and Samaria, as I said before, are FED UP, with the endless violence and lies aimed at making them move out of their homes again, since 1948.

So, yes, these particular groups do not give a darn about what happens, they are tired of being attacked and being told that they have "stolen" Palestinian land and must move out, someday somehow.

Does the stoning happen on a daily basis against those children or did it happen once or twice and not happening anymore?
What is Israel supposed to do about it?
How can the IDF or police be everywhere when Arabs or Jews are stoned?

Not every Arab who throws stones is caught?  
And the Arab side means not only to harm, but to kill as they have succeeded many times in doing so, not only in Judea and Samaria 
but in Israel as well.

Is the intent of the Jews to murder the Arabs?  Or just to scare?

Against Children?  Sure it is despicable.

Just as despicable as the Arabs who were throwing any size rocks at Scout like Jewish children who were hiking with their leaders and wounded some of them.  Or any other example.

But you are telling us that the Jews stoning Arabs is at the same volume, numbers as the Arabs stoning Jews?  

From what source?

As far as I know there is no such statistic.

Here is an example of Arabs throwing rocks at Jews in 2011 and even telling how respectful of the Temple Mount they were around 1948.

Video: Arabs Attack at Kotel

Muslims threw rocks at Jewish worshipers praying at the Kotel after Friday’s Muslim prayers. No one was reported hurt.
--------------

Veteran Jerusalemites have testified that before Jordan occupied the Wall in 1948, Arabs had a habit of intentionally driving their donkeys through the crowd of Jewish worshipers at the Kotel in order to harass and humiliate them. Arabs have also repeatedly ransacked the Tomb of Joseph in Shechem and recently gunned down a Jewish man who had come to pray there.

-------------------

The point is.......that Muslims have never respected Jews on their own ancient homeland to begin with.  There are lots of examples of it, and the recent or not recent incidents are nothing new.

Before 1936 and before Israel became Independent Jews were attacked all the time with no chance to defend themselves, especially if they tried to pray at their holy sites.  There was no respect for them from those who viewed the Jews as having no rights at all , and all the land being Muslim land.

Those ideas from the Arab Muslim side continue to this day.

They attack with rocks, molotov, etc etc because they do not acknowledge ANY Jewish right to ANY of the land.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of resonsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs object to the presence of Jews. That is a problem. That makes the Jewish people the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. No one is absolved from the consequences of their actions and that is what you are doing by labeling one entire group as "victims".  They are not.  They are a powerful nuclear capable nation.  They have one of the most advanced armies in the region, top notch weaponry, intelligence and organizational capabilities.  To classify them as an entire group of victims is absolving them of any responsibilty for the situation and that is just wrong.  It's just as wrong as the constant categorizing of Palestinians as victims.  Victims are individuals.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  A people can collectively be victims. 

And I don't believe that mutual abuse exists.  One party is always the one primarily responsible for the violence.  In this case, its the Arabs.  It always has been the Arabs.  And the foundation ideology behind that violence is the rejection of the Jewish right to self-determination and sovereignty despite international recognition of their homeland and the reality of it. 

The presence of Jews in Area C (or Israel) is not the cause of the problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has been axiomatic for the Palestinian narrative that as a result of the first Arab-Israeli war in 1948, the Palestinian Arab refugees were forcibly expelled by Israeli forces from their towns and villages. This has been the official line appearing in Palestinian school textbooks and molding the attitudes of generations of young people.

For example those textbooks assert:

Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when Zionist gangs stole Palestine and expelled its people from their cities, their villages, their lands, and their houses and established the State of Israel.

That’s from an Arabic language textbook in 2006, grade 12.

Here’s another quote:

Let us think and discuss: the impact of the Palestinians’ forced emigration at the Zionists’ hands in 1948.

That’s from a textbook of geography studies, grade 11, written just recently in 2017.

A third quote:

“The Palestinian refugee camps were formed because of the ethnic cleansing perpetrated by the Zionist gangs.

That’s from a mathematics text, grade 11, in 2017.

Despite the fact that the 1948 war was caused by the invasion by five Arab armies into the nascent State of Israel, the emerging Palestinian narrative put the blame squarely upon the Israeli side. The idea that the Palestinian “exodus” was caused by the orders of the Palestinian Arab leaders or was connected to the invasion by Arab armies has been rejected out of hand by prominent writers like Edward Said in his book The Question of Palestine. 

That is why the recent words of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas, at the PLO Consultative Council on December 9, 2018, are so significant. 

Looking back historically, Abbas declared:

Everyone started to speak in our name, in our absence. Therefore we could do nothing. And you recall, if you remember, that in 1948, when the “Nakba,” or catastrophe, took place, we weren’t a party to it. We were taken out, and we were told, after a week we will return you.

Elsewhere he was even more explicit on this point. Back in March 1976 in the Palestinian publication Falastin El-Thawra that came out in Beirut, he said that the Arab armies forced the Palestinians to emigrate and to leave their homeland.

(full article online)

Mahmoud Abbas Contradicts the Palestinian Narrative on Refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

*British taxpayers aided salaries of officials who teach children jihadi virtues  *
*Plays put on at schools and have even included pupils staging mock executions *
*Joan Ryan MP said aid to the Palestinian Authority should be suspended until the books are removed*

(full article online)

British taxpayers are STILL funding 'lessons in hate' at Palestinian schools | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.
> 
> Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  So the default is that Jews think Arabs are vermin?  And we have to prove that we don't?  That seems to be putting the cart before the horse, don't you think?
> 
> What is their excuse?  I have no idea.  I think its inexcusable, myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Please DO NOT take what I say and add your words to it.
> 
> I am talking about a specific group of Israeli's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, absolutely.  One or more specific groups of Jews in Judea and Samaria, as I said before, are FED UP, with the endless violence and lies aimed at making them move out of their homes again, since 1948.
> 
> So, yes, these particular groups do not give a darn about what happens, they are tired of being attacked and being told that they have "stolen" Palestinian land and must move out, someday somehow.
> 
> Does the stoning happen on a daily basis against those children or did it happen once or twice and not happening anymore?
> What is Israel supposed to do about it?
> How can the IDF or police be everywhere when Arabs or Jews are stoned?
> 
> Not every Arab who throws stones is caught?
> And the Arab side means not only to harm, but to kill as they have succeeded many times in doing so, not only in Judea and Samaria
> but in Israel as well.
> 
> Is the intent of the Jews to murder the Arabs?  Or just to scare?
> 
> Against Children?  Sure it is despicable.
> 
> Just as despicable as the Arabs who were throwing any size rocks at Scout like Jewish children who were hiking with their leaders and wounded some of them.  Or any other example.
> 
> But you are telling us that the Jews stoning Arabs is at the same volume, numbers as the Arabs stoning Jews?
> 
> From what source?
> 
> As far as I know there is no such statistic.
> 
> Here is an example of Arabs throwing rocks at Jews in 2011 and even telling how respectful of the Temple Mount they were around 1948.
> 
> Video: Arabs Attack at Kotel
> 
> Muslims threw rocks at Jewish worshipers praying at the Kotel after Friday’s Muslim prayers. No one was reported hurt.
> --------------
> 
> Veteran Jerusalemites have testified that before Jordan occupied the Wall in 1948, Arabs had a habit of intentionally driving their donkeys through the crowd of Jewish worshipers at the Kotel in order to harass and humiliate them. Arabs have also repeatedly ransacked the Tomb of Joseph in Shechem and recently gunned down a Jewish man who had come to pray there.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> The point is.......that Muslims have never respected Jews on their own ancient homeland to begin with.  There are lots of examples of it, and the recent or not recent incidents are nothing new.
> 
> Before 1936 and before Israel became Independent Jews were attacked all the time with no chance to defend themselves, especially if they tried to pray at their holy sites.  There was no respect for them from those who viewed the Jews as having no rights at all , and all the land being Muslim land.
> 
> Those ideas from the Arab Muslim side continue to this day.
> 
> They attack with rocks, molotov, etc etc because they do not acknowledge ANY Jewish right to ANY of the land.
Click to expand...


I think most stone throwers on both sides, do  not intend to kill.  They intend hurt, frighten, unload their anger and dislike.  I do not think there is any difference between Jewish stone throwers and Arab stone throwers.

People who toss molotov's, drive into crowds, use knives and guns, and pour gasoline on people and set them on fire intend to kill.  And regardless of whether they are Arab or Jewish, they do not acknowledge the other's right to share the same land.

Jewish settlers stoning Palestinians goes on more often then you think.  Rather than give specific examples, google "settlers stone palestinian" and there are tons of examples.  Stones are plentiful.

I don't have exact numbers and statistics.  Do you?  You can't go by arrests because we both know Palestinians are much more likely to be arrested and incarcerated than Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she said anything to make one think she does not consider them vermin?  She called them snakes after all.
> 
> Adult settlers stoning children.  Why?  What do they think those kids are?  Humans?  Or vermin?  What is their excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  So the default is that Jews think Arabs are vermin?  And we have to prove that we don't?  That seems to be putting the cart before the horse, don't you think?
> 
> What is their excuse?  I have no idea.  I think its inexcusable, myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Please DO NOT take what I say and add your words to it.
> 
> I am talking about a specific group of Israeli's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, absolutely.  One or more specific groups of Jews in Judea and Samaria, as I said before, are FED UP, with the endless violence and lies aimed at making them move out of their homes again, since 1948.
> 
> So, yes, these particular groups do not give a darn about what happens, they are tired of being attacked and being told that they have "stolen" Palestinian land and must move out, someday somehow.
> 
> Does the stoning happen on a daily basis against those children or did it happen once or twice and not happening anymore?
> What is Israel supposed to do about it?
> How can the IDF or police be everywhere when Arabs or Jews are stoned?
> 
> Not every Arab who throws stones is caught?
> And the Arab side means not only to harm, but to kill as they have succeeded many times in doing so, not only in Judea and Samaria
> but in Israel as well.
> 
> Is the intent of the Jews to murder the Arabs?  Or just to scare?
> 
> Against Children?  Sure it is despicable.
> 
> Just as despicable as the Arabs who were throwing any size rocks at Scout like Jewish children who were hiking with their leaders and wounded some of them.  Or any other example.
> 
> But you are telling us that the Jews stoning Arabs is at the same volume, numbers as the Arabs stoning Jews?
> 
> From what source?
> 
> As far as I know there is no such statistic.
> 
> Here is an example of Arabs throwing rocks at Jews in 2011 and even telling how respectful of the Temple Mount they were around 1948.
> 
> Video: Arabs Attack at Kotel
> 
> Muslims threw rocks at Jewish worshipers praying at the Kotel after Friday’s Muslim prayers. No one was reported hurt.
> --------------
> 
> Veteran Jerusalemites have testified that before Jordan occupied the Wall in 1948, Arabs had a habit of intentionally driving their donkeys through the crowd of Jewish worshipers at the Kotel in order to harass and humiliate them. Arabs have also repeatedly ransacked the Tomb of Joseph in Shechem and recently gunned down a Jewish man who had come to pray there.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> The point is.......that Muslims have never respected Jews on their own ancient homeland to begin with.  There are lots of examples of it, and the recent or not recent incidents are nothing new.
> 
> Before 1936 and before Israel became Independent Jews were attacked all the time with no chance to defend themselves, especially if they tried to pray at their holy sites.  There was no respect for them from those who viewed the Jews as having no rights at all , and all the land being Muslim land.
> 
> Those ideas from the Arab Muslim side continue to this day.
> 
> They attack with rocks, molotov, etc etc because they do not acknowledge ANY Jewish right to ANY of the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most stone throwers on both sides, do  not intend to kill.  They intend hurt, frighten, unload their anger and dislike.  I do not think there is any difference between Jewish stone throwers and Arab stone throwers.
> 
> People who toss molotov's, drive into crowds, use knives and guns, and pour gasoline on people and set them on fire intend to kill.  And regardless of whether they are Arab or Jewish, they do not acknowledge the other's right to share the same land.
> 
> Jewish settlers stoning Palestinians goes on more often then you think.  Rather than give specific examples, google "settlers stone palestinian" and there are tons of examples.  Stones are plentiful.
> 
> I don't have exact numbers and statistics.  Do you?  You can't go by arrests because we both know Palestinians are much more likely to be arrested and incarcerated than Jews.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but Arab stone throwers do intend to kill, and they have killed quite a few Jews to this day.

Huge rocks being thrown against a car do not only damage the car and frighten the passengers, they have killed quite a few.
The same with firing bullets into moving cars, it is intent to kill Jews, not just scare them into leaving the area.

The Arabs of Palestine are taught to kill Jews, and those who follow those teachings are seen as heroes when they achieve the killing of any Jew anywhere, not only in Israel, Judea and Samaria, but we see the same in Europe when Arabs have attacked and killed Jews over there.  Some are not even Palestinians, but the teaching is the same, to make the world and the Jews submit to their demands, to what they want.

Stone attacks, knife attacks, car attacks, so on and so forth.....the teachings, the incitement comes from the same place.

Islamic beliefs.   The belief that Jews do not have the right to be sovereign over Muslim conquered land, even if it is their own ancient homeland.  That is what Husseini believed.  Arafat believed, Abbas, the PLO, Fatah and all others believe.

That is what keeps leading those Arabs, or other Muslims who are committing any of these crimes to act that way.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Kids at kindergarten ceremony pretend to kill Israeli soldiers while song in Hebrew is played which threatens Israelis: “O Zionist, a rocket will reach you where you live… I will make you drink the cup of death” - Motivating children to seek Shahada | PMW


These Arabs are taught from birth that they need to kill Jews in order to regain what is considered Muslim land.

Gratefully, not all answer the call, but there are simply too many who do.  And being told that they will be paid for killing Jews, if they go to prison, are injured or are killed, is an even better incentive which does not exist anywhere in the world.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, _et al,_

When I talk about the Arab Palestinians intentionally avoiding (within Oslo I) the "Permanent Status of Negotiation" (Article V) - and - "Dispute Resolution Process"  (Article XV), there is a consequence to the avoidance _(now passing the Quarter Century mark)_ to be considered.  And as our friend "Coyote" has indicated, there is an ever demising liability attached for the Israelis to face_ (if we have not already passed that point)_. 

As we approach the 25-year mark on the establishment of Area "C" (Oslo II), now less than 24 months away, Israel has maintained Article 43 (Hague Regulations) guardianship, currently, with full Israeli civil and security control.  What impact, if any, does this have legally on the situation?



Coyote said:


> When you try to make big distinctions, you do one thing.  You marginalize the reality of the other.  In individual actions which get ignored or *excused*, they are the same.  In individual people - what is the difference between the settler throwing a stone and the Palestinian throwing a stone?  Not much.
> 
> The larger picture might be different, but it is being used to excuse the many small cruelties and injustices that are allowed to be perpetrated because one side is - over 5 million people - is broad-brushed and demonized.
> 
> Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of responsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?


*(COMMENT)*

What is the consequences, if any, should the Arab Palestinians experience if they resist negotiations and resolution procedures?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The complaint states that the demonstrations take place every Friday in the villages of Bil’in, Na’alin, Nabi Salih and Qudom. According to the complaint, “the demonstrators act against IDF soldiers and border policemen, including by throwing stones at the security forces in order to harm them.”

It was further noted that Kobi Snitz has been serving as the organizer of the demonstrations in the village of Na’alin for about ten years, leading and participating in them, and that Ilan Shalif serves as the organizer for the village of Bil’in. Snitz allegedly conducts preliminary patrols in the field in order to gather information about the presence of the security forces, which he passes on to the demonstrators. Schiff also briefs the demonstrators and leads them near Bil’in. The accused also allegedly dispense gas masks and protective goggles to the demonstrators.

The three defendants allegedly recruit Israeli and foreign activists to take part in violent demonstrations and drive them over on Fridays to support the local rioters.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...harges-filed-by-pro-zionist-group/2018/12/18/


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s no secret that UNIFIL, the UN peacekeeping force in Lebanon, has never done the job it’s supposedly there to do. But this week, we learned that UNIFIL isn’t merely useless; it’s counterproductive. By the very fact of its existence, the organization deters the European Union from listing Hezbollah as a terrorist organization—something which, unlike UNIFIL, would genuinely impede Hezbollah’s operations.

This dirty little secret came out after Italian Interior Minister Matteo Salvini called Hezbollah “Islamic terrorists” during a visit to Israel on Tuesday. The Italian Defense Ministry promptly issued a press statement blasting Salvini for “embarrassing” Rome by calling a spade a spade. “These statements obviously put in a very difficult position our men who are deployed on that southern border,” the statement warned, referring to the Italian contingent of UNIFIL deployed along Lebanon’s border with Israel.

It doesn’t take an Einstein to realize that if Italy’s Defense Ministry fears repercussions to its troops from a single minister daring to call Hezbollah “terrorists,” it would be terrified of the consequences should the EU ever formally declare Hezbollah a terrorist organization. Thus, Italy’s significant involvement in UNIFIL—it currently contributes over 10 percent of UNIFIL’s manpower, including its commanding officer—constitutes a major deterrent to consenting to such a step.

Nor is Italy unique in this regard. Several EU countries make significant troop contributions to UNIFIL, including France, Germany, Spain, Ireland, Austria, and Greece. Europe also usually supplies the force’s commander. The previous commander was Irish, the two before him were Italian, the one before that was Spanish, etc.

(full article online)

UNIFIL Deters EU from Banning Hezbollah | Evelyn Gordon


----------



## Sixties Fan

A few days ago, at its sixth annual Zionist Conference for Human Rights, Im Tirtzu paid powerful tribute to the reality that Zionism is perhaps the ultimate root and repository of human rights.

For Zionism, human rights is not just about victims. It is also about respecting those non-Jews who are willing to embrace Zionism's mission, the decency of Israel, and to participate in building our society. So it was the other night, as we honored and embraced Druze, Muslims and Christians who work toward the integration of minorities into Israeli society.

These citizens recognize a core attribute of Zionism that the Left does not: By its nature, seeking to reinstate Judaism and Israel as a light unto the nations, Zionism is not an exclusionist ideology. Rather, it recognizes and respects the reality that, like the "mixed multitude," the huge array of non-Jews who left Egypt with Moses, there have always been non-Jews living among us.

These minorities are offered the opportunity to benefit from all that Israel has to offer them. The more that they reciprocate, through national identification, service and affinity, the more they are welcomed, the warmer they are embraced.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/zionisms-embrace-of-human-rights/?redirected=326451


----------



## Sixties Fan

On December 10, an Egyptian writer and translator named Fatima Naoot wrote an op-ed in Al Masry Al Youm, after attending an official Chanukah party in Cairo, about how much Jews contributed to Egyptian culture, how loyal they were to Egypt and how much of a shame it is that they were forcibly expelled from that country under Nasser.

The furious reaction to her article has not abated for over a week. People are insulting her by calling her Fatima Yehudah. They are calling her Zionist even though she isn't. They are making fun of her for saying that she received an award from the UN (apparently from a UN Arts initiative.)

I see dozens of articles denouncing Fatima Naoot.

The critics are saying either that the Jews left voluntarily from Egypt - or that they were spies for Israel. But they all insist that they are not antisemitic, oh no.

The more honest ones tacitly recognize that what she said is true - but they are angry that she said it out loud. Because if Egyptians admit that it ethnically cleansed essentially all of its Jews, then it has to pay reparations.

A writer for The Seventh Day says:

(full article online)

Egyptians up in arms over op-ed that praises Jews and blames Egypt for kicking them out ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> And regardless of whether they are Arab or Jewish, they do not acknowledge the other's right to share the same land.



This is an attempt to make things equal again.  This is not correct.  The Jewish people have absolutely not only recognized and acknowledged Arab rights to share the land, they have actively created that reality by abandoning first Jordan, then Judea and Samaria, then Gaza.  

Nothing is enough.  STILL Arabs attack Israel.  And STILL attack the very idea of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Authority terrorists tried to kill Israeli motorists as they passed Halhul, hurling large rocks at windshields and hoping to either disable the vehicle so they could attack the drivers, or to sufficiently distract the driver so as to cause a fatal motor vehicle accident.

A number of Israeli-driven vehicles were damaged in the attacks, according to Hatzalah Without Borders, including one in which a couple and their two young children were traveling. 

The rocks shattered a window, with multiple glass shards flying directly into the face of the nine-month-old infant boy strapped into his car seat in the back.

Emergency medical personnel evacuated the infant to Shaare Zedek Medical Center in Jerusalem for medical treatment.

About two and a half hours later, there was another stoning attack on an Israeli public bus on the same road. Palestinian Authority terrorists attacked Israeli drivers traveling the road between the bypass junction and an archaeological excavation in the area. No physical injuries were reported.

Three hours after that rash of attacks, Arab terrorists again began throwing rocks at an Israeli public bus, also on the Gush Etzion road (Highway 60) as the vehicle passed the Palestinian Authority town of Al Aroub. No one was physically injured on the bus, but the windshield was smashed, according to a report by Hatzalah Without Borders.

(full article online)

9-Month-Old Baby Injured in Highway 60 Terror Attack


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> That is the war Israel faces. That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.


Maybe they should not have plopped their country on top of another people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't asking you.
> 
> Via Al Jazeera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated 9/13/2005 10:25:07 PM
> 
> NEVE DEKALIM, Gaza Strip — Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> American Jewish donors had bought more than 3,000 greenhouses from Israeli settlers in Gaza for $14 million last month and transferred them to the Palestinian Authority. Former World Bank President James Wolfensohn, who brokered the deal, put up $500,000 of his own cash.
> 
> Palestinian police stood by helplessly Tuesday as looters carted off materials from greenhouses in several settlements, and commanders complained they did not have enough manpower to protect the prized assets. In some instances, there was no security and in others, police even joined the looters, witnesses said.
> 
> “We need at least another 70 soldiers. This is just a joke,” said Taysir Haddad, one of 22 security guards assigned to Neve Dekalim, formerly the largest Jewish settlement in Gaza. “We’ve tried to stop as many people as we can, but they’re like locusts.”
> 
> The failure of the security forces to prevent scavenging and looting in the settlements after Israel’s troop pullout Monday raised new concerns about Gaza’s future.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.


The Palestinians needed that stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslim mentality ]

(3) The establishment of an independent Palestinian state to stop the Zionist dreams is a stumbling block in the way of Israeli expansionist policies. The only way to satisfy this evil of Israel is its possible disappearance or containment within the 1967 borders.

(4) The Zionist movement not only targets Palestine, but all Arabs and Muslims. It seeks to establish «Greater Israel» (from the Nile to the Euphrates) on the remains of the Arab nation ...! Does Israel possess such a huge arsenal of conventional and strategic weapons to confront the Palestinians? 

(5) This cancerous entity is considered (or should be considered) the greatest enemy of the Arab and Islamic nation. There is no one in the world who is more hostile to Arabism than Israel. How do the Arabs believe in their side and open the Arab doors to it?

(full article online)

A Saudi op-ed gives 12 reasons why Arabs shouldn't have ties to Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an "extremely small group of Jews" with an extremely large political voice who are making it extremely difficult to make a peaceful resolution of that area and maintain peace in that area.  But keep deflecting onto broader issues and excusing it.  Nothing will change because that is exactly what keeps happening.  One side gets excused and the other condemned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a joke for sure.  You are blaming a small group of Jewish settlers in Judea and Samaria of keeping a Peace Treaty from happening?
> 
> But not all the attacks on Jews since 1920 and the determined Hamas and PLO charters which PROHIBIT the Arabs from making peace with the Jews and giving up any part of what they consider Muslim land.
> 
> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> The Arab Muslim side will continue to be condemned because it has been THEIR side who started the war against the Jews and then against Israel after its Independence, and has refused any and every attempt to a Peace Treaty, just as Arafat did.
> 
> They are Very, Very scared of being assassinated if they ever agree to a Peace treaty, just as the Egyptian President was.
> 
> By all means, do not take any part of history as a lesson as to what to expect and and as a window to the Muslim way of thinking.
Click to expand...

STOP USING  THE WORD JEWS,WHEN ISRAEL IS NOW RUN BY NON-JEWS BUT THOSE CULTISTS THE ZIONIST-TERRORISTS NON-JEWS

ZIONISTS HAVE NO INTENTION OF GIVING BACK ANY PART OF THE PALESTINIAN LAND THEY STOLE...THIS WAY CLEARLY OBSERVED ON THE EVENING THEY ASSASSINATED PRIME MINISTER RABIN

SO CALL YOUR STOPPY POSTES AND PROSE IS NOT RELIVENT...ONLY I THELIQ SPEAK THE TRUTH

THE TRUTH IS GET RID OF ALL ZIONISTS AND LETS HAVE PEACE...ZIONISTS ONLY CREEP,WHEN WE SLEEP AND LIE AND BE SLY,


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Muslim mentality ]
> 
> (3) The establishment of an independent Palestinian state to stop the Zionist dreams is a stumbling block in the way of Israeli expansionist policies. The only way to satisfy this evil of Israel is its possible disappearance or containment within the 1967 borders.
> 
> (4) The Zionist movement not only targets Palestine, but all Arabs and Muslims. It seeks to establish «Greater Israel» (from the Nile to the Euphrates) on the remains of the Arab nation ...! Does Israel possess such a huge arsenal of conventional and strategic weapons to confront the Palestinians?
> 
> (5) This cancerous entity is considered (or should be considered) the greatest enemy of the Arab and Islamic nation. There is no one in the world who is more hostile to Arabism than Israel. How do the Arabs believe in their side and open the Arab doors to it?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A Saudi op-ed gives 12 reasons why Arabs shouldn't have ties to Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


ZIONISTS ARE NOT JEWS AND ARE OWED NOTHING ….ZIONISTS DREAMS MY ASS...YEAH DREAMS OF MURDERING THE INNOCENT....F OFF


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
Click to expand...

I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
Click to expand...

LOL, LOL, LOL

What rules are you talking about which the Palestinians do not follow?

Thou shall "not" kill Jews at every corner, behind every tree, behind every rock?

Thou shall "not" treat Jews as subhumans as they failed to follow Allah, for Allah turned them into Apes and Pigs?

What other rules do they not care to follow which you believe they should not?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't asking you.
> 
> Via Al Jazeera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated 9/13/2005 10:25:07 PM
> 
> NEVE DEKALIM, Gaza Strip — Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> American Jewish donors had bought more than 3,000 greenhouses from Israeli settlers in Gaza for $14 million last month and transferred them to the Palestinian Authority. Former World Bank President James Wolfensohn, who brokered the deal, put up $500,000 of his own cash.
> 
> Palestinian police stood by helplessly Tuesday as looters carted off materials from greenhouses in several settlements, and commanders complained they did not have enough manpower to protect the prized assets. In some instances, there was no security and in others, police even joined the looters, witnesses said.
> 
> “We need at least another 70 soldiers. This is just a joke,” said Taysir Haddad, one of 22 security guards assigned to Neve Dekalim, formerly the largest Jewish settlement in Gaza. “We’ve tried to stop as many people as we can, but they’re like locusts.”
> 
> The failure of the security forces to prevent scavenging and looting in the settlements after Israel’s troop pullout Monday raised new concerns about Gaza’s future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians needed that stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.
Click to expand...

The fool has spoken again.

We are talking about the Greenhouses which Israel left in Gaza in the part where the Jews lived.
They were left intact for the Arabs to use and be able to accomplish some economic success with it.

Instead, the Arabs destroyed them all.

Now, the fool says that the Greenhouses belonged to the Arabs and that the Israeli bulldozed them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Maybe they should not have plopped their country on top of another people.



Oh, aren't you cute?!  Complaining when the indigenous peoples reassert their rights "on top" of the invading, conquering peoples.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this a slip-up here_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.
> 
> Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  The Arab Palestinians can't reject it and then circle back around and try to activate a minor clause in their defense.
> 
> And besides, A/RES/181(II) actually says:
> 
> 11. _Citizenship._ All the residents shall become ipso facto citizens of the City of Jerusalem unless they opt for citizenship of the State of which they have been citizens or, if Arabs or Jews, have filed notice of intention to become citizens of the Arab or Jewish State respectively, according to part I, section B, paragraph 9, of this plan.​
> Your paraphrasing of the Citizenship Clause has a lot to be desired.  I just wonder how many of the Arab Palestinians that (actually) filed a "notice of intention to become citizens" are still alive today_*?*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.


Indeed, why was that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't asking you.
> 
> Via Al Jazeera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated 9/13/2005 10:25:07 PM
> 
> NEVE DEKALIM, Gaza Strip — Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> American Jewish donors had bought more than 3,000 greenhouses from Israeli settlers in Gaza for $14 million last month and transferred them to the Palestinian Authority. Former World Bank President James Wolfensohn, who brokered the deal, put up $500,000 of his own cash.
> 
> Palestinian police stood by helplessly Tuesday as looters carted off materials from greenhouses in several settlements, and commanders complained they did not have enough manpower to protect the prized assets. In some instances, there was no security and in others, police even joined the looters, witnesses said.
> 
> “We need at least another 70 soldiers. This is just a joke,” said Taysir Haddad, one of 22 security guards assigned to Neve Dekalim, formerly the largest Jewish settlement in Gaza. “We’ve tried to stop as many people as we can, but they’re like locusts.”
> 
> The failure of the security forces to prevent scavenging and looting in the settlements after Israel’s troop pullout Monday raised new concerns about Gaza’s future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians needed that stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fool has spoken again.
> 
> We are talking about the Greenhouses which Israel left in Gaza in the part where the Jews lived.
> They were left intact for the Arabs to use and be able to accomplish some economic success with it.
> 
> Instead, the Arabs destroyed them all.
> 
> Now, the fool says that the Greenhouses belonged to the Arabs and that the Israeli bulldozed them.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Now, the fool says that the Greenhouses belonged to the Arabs and that the Israeli bulldozed them.


I didn't say that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this a slip-up here_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181, following international law, states that *all *Palestinian citizens who normally live in what becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state.
> 
> Those "refugees" are Israeli citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  The Arab Palestinians can't reject it and then circle back around and try to activate a minor clause in their defense.
> 
> And besides, A/RES/181(II) actually says:
> 
> 11. _Citizenship._ All the residents shall become ipso facto citizens of the City of Jerusalem unless they opt for citizenship of the State of which they have been citizens or, if Arabs or Jews, have filed notice of intention to become citizens of the Arab or Jewish State respectively, according to part I, section B, paragraph 9, of this plan.​
> Your paraphrasing of the Citizenship Clause has a lot to be desired.  I just wonder how many of the Arab Palestinians that (actually) filed a "notice of intention to become citizens" are still alive today_*?*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, why was that?
Click to expand...


Indeed, read your Korans for the answer.


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely claims their families are not civilians and have no rights to life. It labels the entire Palestinian people as the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what the facts on the ground. It doesn't matter to Israel who it kills. Men, women, old people, children, all seem to be "legitimate" targets.
> 
> Palestine has no army. They are all civilians. The only time a civilian can be classified as a militant is when he is *actively engaged in armed conflict.* The vast majority of Palestinians killed are unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that assessment...I do think most of the time Israel IS exceedingly careful about targets and minimizing collateral damage - much more so I might add than Saudi Arabia in Yemen, or Bashee and Russia in Syria to give examples.
> 
> While civilians DO at times get targeted, and legitimate journalists...I think too often investigations tend to go easy on the killers - targeting civilians is standard practice unless those civilians are actively breeching security (ie border control) and no other measures are working.  On the other hand, the Palestinian militants DO have a verifiable and undeniable record of TARGETING civilians - you really can't ignore that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree and that is also why I think it is important NOT to broadbrush an entire people by the actions of some.  I think by and large Israel is far more diverse than is recognized outside of Israel and but the settler population represents a very powerful political voice and that is problematic for long term resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
Click to expand...

Maybe not Broad Brushed but NARROW BRUSHED WITH YOUR NARROW MINDEDNESS...You are a Human Disgrace


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE on these threads, on the Israeli Team has "broad brushed" the entire Arab population living in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria.
> Your accusations have NO merit at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord - you absolutely do.  I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish settlers are only defending their rights to BE in Judea and Samaria were ALL Jews were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Then I guess we can apply the same logic to Palestinian violence..."they are only defending their rights"?  You have a lot in common with Tinmoore on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is the long term solution.  But that is something neither Hamas nor the PA/PLO/Fatah want.  Never did and never will.
> 
> As long as they follow in Mohammad's example of Waiting, and Waiting, until they get what they want, as he did, there will not be Peace with those Arab leaders.  They will not allow it.
> 
> Many Arabs in those areas want peace with Israel. But they are few and powerless.
> 
> Hamas is also operating in Judea and Samaria and in Israel as well.
> 
> What peace and resolution can come from their insistence in teaching all Arabs that the Jews stole Muslim land and that Jews have no right to live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do Jews learn...about Palestinians?  Both sides have significant problems here...Are Palestinian Textbooks Actually Any Worse Than Israeli Textbooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> First, that ideology needs to go.  Short of that, the Arabs need to be definitely defeated and their ability to terrorize and kill at will put to an end.
> Iran, Qatar, the EU and others are also a problem because they all feed the Arab leaders with money for more ways to attack Israel and the Jews who live there and in area C.
> 
> Come up with some ideas on how to put an end to the ideology, the Charters which call for the destruction of Israel and the death of all Jews, and the endless money and weapons going to Hamas and other terrorists and we will start getting somewhere, even if the Arabs (Arab League) will never agree to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Arab states need to sit down and work out solutions.  Then bring in the Palestinians.  There is no defined leadership to work with.  Ideology? Well here you are broadbrushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I Broadbrushed it, when I constantly give examples of Arabs who do live and peace with Jews and want to live in peace with Israel, all the Arabs who get to come to work in Israel, or study in Israel, or get medical help in Israel?
> 
> So, you are denying that because all Jews were expelled from their homes in 1948 from that area, that the Jews who now live there would be a bit, if not a lot apprehensive with all the violence coming their way and the endless failures at making the PA come to even discuss a Peace Treaty?
> They are supposed to just sit there and take it, I guess.
> 
> I really do not know of many First Nation tribes in the Americas, who simply stood by and allowed themselves to be attacked and their lands just taken by the Europeans whether they were doing it by government consent or by their own will, do you?
> 
> The Palestinians not only THINK that they have the right to attack Jews, it is written in the PLO charter that they should do so.  As I said before, not all Arabs want to attack Jews, many want a normal life, a decent job and salary and that is why there are thousands of them working not only in Israel but in the villages in Judea and Samaria, DESPITE Habbas having attempted to forbid them from doing so a few times.  Why would he do that?
> 
> And do show me exactly in which Israeli textbooks Jews are being taught that the Arabs are the enemy and inciting them to kill the Arabs anywhere they find them?
> 
> Are you aware that many Arab schools in Israel are now opting for the Israeli curriculum which does not teach their children that the Jews are evil and to go out and kill them?
> 
> And I will say this ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> You are reading mostly, if not ONLY anti Israel sources.  I can tell it.  Most of us, if not all of us can tell that that  is where you get all of your information and all of your links where nothing but bad things about Israeli Jews and policies are coming from.  The one about the textbooks is a clear example of it.
> 
> 
> When you start reading both sources and then making an actual conclusion from both, and not just one source, you may start to come to see the issues as they really have been and as they really are, and WHY there is no hope for a Peace Treaty with the PA or Hamas with their insistence in following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission.
> 
> They want, and will only accept Submission from the Jewish people, exactly as they had it for 1300 years before Israel came to be in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read and use mainstream sources most of the time - Israeli newspapers, Haaretz, Times etc.  What sources do you use?  I think you have your own anti-Palestinian bias here and frankly it's pretty much clear in your statement:
> 
> "...following Mohammad's ideology called Islam = Submission"  a frequently used anti-muslim canard.
> 
> Submission to God.  Not unlike Christianity - submission to God and God will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is not which sources either one of us reads.
> 
> The real issue is which sources are telling the truth and can either one of us distinguish the truth from the rest.
> 
> You may say from your sources that Palestine has no Army.
> 
> What is this?
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/facts-and-figures/hamas/hamas-military-wing/
> 
> What do all of these photos portray?
> 
> View attachment 235366
> View attachment 235368
> View attachment 235371
> View attachment 235369
> View attachment 235372
> View attachment 235370
> View attachment 235367
> View attachment 235373
> 
> Isn't Gaza, Palestine?  Are they not wearing uniforms?  Is it not a military ?
> 
> Here is Fatah under Abbas:
> 
> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> View attachment 235376
> View attachment 235379
> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235377
> View attachment 235378
> View attachment 235380
> 
> Are they not in uniform? Is it not a military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the truth is not as clear as you want to believe.  There are plenty of propoganda sources for both sides trying to spin every situation and Israel is no different than any other nation in conflict in that regard.
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
Click to expand...

One of the most consistent things about a propaganda site is name calling. Name calling drops their credibility down a few notches.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SCUM that has invaded Palestine,All of Whom have NO RIGHT and NO PAST WITH THIS LAND...but the ZIONISTS COULDN'T GIVE A SHIT BECAUSE THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a Terrorist Organization and Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> with it...Can anyone explain to me what is in the head of a Zionist other than self Loathing and Hate ????? , but they believe somehow their Cult is respectable...And I agree everyone should Hate Zionism it is a Cult of Terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
Click to expand...

OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Does it matter?  The why is merely justification for noncompliance. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, why was that?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This is not an isolated event.  Rejection has been the Arab policy since before 1923, when the Arab Higher Committee rejected the participation in the establishment of a framework for a set of self-governing institutions.  This carried through the UNSCOP Recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II) in 1947, and was reaffirmed by the Arab League in the THREE No's of  The Khartoum Resolution; September 1, 1967.  This position has carried through to this day with excuse, after excuse, after excuse in the refusal of the Arab Palestinians to at in good faith at peace negotiations.

The WHY!  Because they are Hostile Arab Palestinians that have pledged to continue the "armed struggle" as the preferred option for dispute resolution. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  theliq, et al,

WOW, Just WOW*!*



theliq said:


> You are a Human Disgrace


*(QUESTION)*

Is this a character attack, or what?  Why not address the content rather than the contributor?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> But no doubt, you are.
> 
> Civillians here don't lob rockets over walls and fences.
> 
> What happened, btw, to all those nice greenhouses the Israelis left behind in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses - WND -  WND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't asking you.
> 
> Via Al Jazeera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated 9/13/2005 10:25:07 PM
> 
> NEVE DEKALIM, Gaza Strip — Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> American Jewish donors had bought more than 3,000 greenhouses from Israeli settlers in Gaza for $14 million last month and transferred them to the Palestinian Authority. Former World Bank President James Wolfensohn, who brokered the deal, put up $500,000 of his own cash.
> 
> Palestinian police stood by helplessly Tuesday as looters carted off materials from greenhouses in several settlements, and commanders complained they did not have enough manpower to protect the prized assets. In some instances, there was no security and in others, police even joined the looters, witnesses said.
> 
> “We need at least another 70 soldiers. This is just a joke,” said Taysir Haddad, one of 22 security guards assigned to Neve Dekalim, formerly the largest Jewish settlement in Gaza. “We’ve tried to stop as many people as we can, but they’re like locusts.”
> 
> The failure of the security forces to prevent scavenging and looting in the settlements after Israel’s troop pullout Monday raised new concerns about Gaza’s future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians looted dozens of greenhouses on Tuesday, walking off with irrigation hoses, water pumps and plastic sheeting in a blow to fledgling efforts to reconstruct the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians needed that stuff to rebuild their greenhouses that Israel bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fool has spoken again.
> 
> We are talking about the Greenhouses which Israel left in Gaza in the part where the Jews lived.
> They were left intact for the Arabs to use and be able to accomplish some economic success with it.
> 
> Instead, the Arabs destroyed them all.
> 
> Now, the fool says that the Greenhouses belonged to the Arabs and that the Israeli bulldozed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the fool says that the Greenhouses belonged to the Arabs and that the Israeli bulldozed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.
Click to expand...

Then, if the Greenhouses did not belong to the Arabs, and belonged to the Jews, what problem do you have with them being bulldozed or not?

Hee, hee, hee....


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> WOW, Just WOW*!*
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Human Disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is this a character attack, or what?  Why not address the content rather than the contributor?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

He is devoid of any content....always


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Does it matter?  The why is merely justification for noncompliance.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians "rejected" A/RES/181 (II) and went into a state of violence when it was past.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is not an isolated event.  Rejection has been the Arab policy since before 1923, when the Arab Higher Committee rejected the participation in the establishment of a framework for a set of self-governing institutions.  This carried through the UNSCOP Recommendations outlined in A/RES/181 (II) in 1947, and was reaffirmed by the Arab League in the THREE No's of  The Khartoum Resolution; September 1, 1967.  This position has carried through to this day with excuse, after excuse, after excuse in the refusal of the Arab Palestinians to at in good faith at peace negotiations.
> 
> The WHY!  Because they are Hostile Arab Palestinians that have pledged to continue the "armed struggle" as the preferred option for dispute resolution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So,let's take a step forward and imagine the Palestinians taking over like the Zionists did

What would you expect the Zioscum to do,bend over and take it like you have expected the Palestinians to do


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
Click to expand...

Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.

And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.

And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.

So, again......you lie.

Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Fundamentally, positive rights require others to provide you with either a good or service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
Click to expand...


What you mean to write is that Arabs-Moslems no longer live on lands that were once under the control of the Ottoman Empire.

You can spend your every waking moment agonizing about the fact of the former Ottoman sanjak and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.

You’re left to slam away at your keyboard as your participation in the gee-had.


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> WOW, Just WOW*!*
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Human Disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is this a character attack, or what?  Why not address the content rather than the contributor?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is devoid of any content....always
Click to expand...

How can I when your imagined content...is regurgitated Bullshit moreover Rocco could not comprehend my prose...which was to the collective,not the individual...NOW THIS IS CONTENT,digest it and learn from it...but collectively YAAHD


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.
> 
> And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.
> 
> So, again......you lie.
> 
> Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.
Click to expand...

YET AGAIN MORE ZIOSCUM MISINFORMATION AND BULLSHIT...when a Zionist opens their mouths,cometh a LIE


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Jews who have been expelled from Gaza, Hebron, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria  from 1920 to 1948 have had all of their homes, lands, businesses, schools, belongings confiscated by the Arab leaders and Arab population.
> 
> Israel had the policy of uniting families. Those were the Arabs who were allowed to return.
> 
> "
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza."
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> "Is all set to right yet? No. But you can't say there are none living there."
> 
> Does not make sense.  What do you mean?
> Are you saying that Israel says that there were no Arabs living in Israel before 1948?  Which source would say that?
> 
> Is all set to right?  For the Arabs who were forced to flee by their Leaders or fought and were expelled?  Yes.
> 
> Why Yes.  Because all of the Jews expelled from Gaza to Hebron, to Jerusalem to Judea and Samaria are yet to see their lands and belongings and being allowed to return to their former lands and homes.
> 
> And let me not forget TranJordan, as since 1925, that is the first time Jews have not been allowed to reside in that part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The right of return isn't multi generational - imo.  Whether it is Jews or Arabs.  On the other hand it is well documented that many Palestinians were not allowed to return (and not because of violent tendancies) and that confiscating their property was part of Israel's aim in growing their state.  Let's not pretend otherwise, that was part of the purpose of those laws.
> 
> In terms of what I said "is all set to right yet" - what I meant was the conflict is ongoing, the Palestinians still do not have a state, autonomy, leadership or a voice that can speak for all.  The Occupied/Disputed territories are  not settled.  But Palestinians DO live there...even if, in Area C they are squeezed into tiny discontinous areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews do not ask for a right of return. Muslims do.  In order to overrun Israel and turn the State a Jewish minority.
> 
> There would have been no way of Israel "growing their State" by not allowing ALL of the Arabs back.  Grow into what as there was no room to grow in what became Israel between 1948 and 1967 before that last war was fought?
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have a State because the Arab League demands that that there will be no State while Israel exists.
> 
> They do have a government in Gaza and the P. A. .  Those leaders teach and do whatever they want to do, keep money for themselves, continue to incite against Israel.
> According to yourself they do not have leadership?  Really.
> 
> Hamas, the PLO, Fatah, Abbas, none of them are a leadership.
> They live in a vacuum of lack of leadership.
> 
> They do not have a leadership which speaks for all because each group wants final power for themselves.
> Hamas wants nothing to do with Fatah and the PLO.
> They HAVE Gaza and they mean to keep it.
> 
> In Area C the Arabs live where they built, the Jews live where they built.  And the Arabs were not expelled as the Arabs expelled the Jews in 1948.
> From 1948 until 1967, no Jews in ALL of Judea and Samaria and the previously known Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, which is now Arab.
> 
> Area C needs to remain in Israeli hands.  All Arabs remain.  They choose if they want to become citizens or only residents of Israel, as it is will all Arabs living in Israel.
> 
> No Jews in Gaza.
> No Jews in TransJordan
> No in Jews in Area A
> No Jews in Area B
> 
> I think it says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no.  Jews do ask for the right of return.  They claim their right to return to their ancestral homeland.
Click to expand...

Even though few if any have ancestors from their so called homeland.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> WOW, Just WOW*!*
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Human Disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is this a character attack, or what?  Why not address the content rather than the contributor?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

because the content is blurred and only the contributor can now be seen as a RABID ZIONIST,CLEARLY NOW,so Rocco,you can step down from your polluted drenched SOAP BOX


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
Click to expand...

So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?

Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It has been axiomatic for the Palestinian narrative that as a result of the first Arab-Israeli war in 1948, the Palestinian Arab refugees were forcibly expelled by Israeli forces from their towns and villages. This has been the official line appearing in Palestinian school textbooks and molding the attitudes of generations of young people.
> 
> For example those textbooks assert:
> 
> Palestine’s war ended with a catastrophe that is unprecedented in history, when Zionist gangs stole Palestine and expelled its people from their cities, their villages, their lands, and their houses and established the State of Israel.
> 
> That’s from an Arabic language textbook in 2006, grade 12.
> 
> Here’s another quote:
> 
> Let us think and discuss: the impact of the Palestinians’ forced emigration at the Zionists’ hands in 1948.
> 
> That’s from a textbook of geography studies, grade 11, written just recently in 2017.
> 
> A third quote:
> 
> “The Palestinian refugee camps were formed because of the ethnic cleansing perpetrated by the Zionist gangs.
> 
> That’s from a mathematics text, grade 11, in 2017.
> 
> Despite the fact that the 1948 war was caused by the invasion by five Arab armies into the nascent State of Israel, the emerging Palestinian narrative put the blame squarely upon the Israeli side. The idea that the Palestinian “exodus” was caused by the orders of the Palestinian Arab leaders or was connected to the invasion by Arab armies has been rejected out of hand by prominent writers like Edward Said in his book The Question of Palestine.
> 
> That is why the recent words of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas, at the PLO Consultative Council on December 9, 2018, are so significant.
> 
> Looking back historically, Abbas declared:
> 
> Everyone started to speak in our name, in our absence. Therefore we could do nothing. And you recall, if you remember, that in 1948, when the “Nakba,” or catastrophe, took place, we weren’t a party to it. We were taken out, and we were told, after a week we will return you.
> 
> Elsewhere he was even more explicit on this point. Back in March 1976 in the Palestinian publication Falastin El-Thawra that came out in Beirut, he said that the Arab armies forced the Palestinians to emigrate and to leave their homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas Contradicts the Palestinian Narrative on Refugees





Sixties Fan said:


> Despite the fact that the 1948 war was caused by the invasion by five Arab armies into the nascent State of Israel,


That is a lie. Nobody invaded Israel.

And since half of the Palestinians were expelled before the1948 war, the refugees were not the result of the war.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Well, actually, I was not talking about "Zionists."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ❖  Not all Israelis are Jews.
> ❖  Not all Jews are Zionists.
> ❖  Not all Zionists are Settlers.​
> Each nation, state and territorial government has its own immigration laws and its own understanding as to what it means to be an "illegal alien."
> 
> There is no question about the following facts.
> 
> ❖  The Allied Powers assumed the Title and Rights to the territory that was formerly under the Mandate.
> ❖  The Allied Powers agree that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, they would establish a Jewish national Home in the territory.
> ❖  The Allied Powers assume that under the Ttile and Rights the assumed by Treaty Law, to facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage immigration to "all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home."​
> Where is the "illegal immigration" criteria?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What lawful entity actually stipulates that?
> 
> View attachment 235335​
> Zionism is the political movement for national liberation.  This movement includes the belief that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈  The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.​
> These are not "terrorist view" but the views held currently under international law and expressed by the Arab Palestinian People.
> 
> IF it is the case that the "Zionists are a Terrorist Organization" → THEN it must be the case the Arab Palestinian are equally guilty.
> 
> On the matter of "racism," the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) derive this belief from A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975_ which Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.  What the HoAP most often forget to disclose (intentionally) is that in A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991 the UN specifically corrected the error and decided to "revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."  The HoAP do this to perpetuate the myths.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A "cult," by definition, is dealing with a religious belief directed towards a very specific idea.  Zionism is NOT a religious belief structure; but a national liberation movement.
> 
> View attachment 235339​
> As you will note, Article 2, Section 1, The Constitution of the WZO updated November 2017, specifically speaks to the aims of Zionism secured under public law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have the right to realize their self-determination.
> ◈ The Jewish people have a right to become a nation like any other nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  *Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?*  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
Click to expand...

You are dodging the question.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
Click to expand...

Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, _et al,_
> 
> When I talk about the Arab Palestinians intentionally avoiding (within Oslo I) the "Permanent Status of Negotiation" (Article V) - and - "Dispute Resolution Process"  (Article XV), there is a consequence to the avoidance _(now passing the Quarter Century mark)_ to be considered.  And as our friend "Coyote" has indicated, there is an ever demising liability attached for the Israelis to face_ (if we have not already passed that point)_.
> 
> As we approach the 25-year mark on the establishment of Area "C" (Oslo II), now less than 24 months away, Israel has maintained Article 43 (Hague Regulations) guardianship, currently, with full Israeli civil and security control.  What impact, if any, does this have legally on the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you try to make big distinctions, you do one thing.  You marginalize the reality of the other.  In individual actions which get ignored or *excused*, they are the same.  In individual people - what is the difference between the settler throwing a stone and the Palestinian throwing a stone?  Not much.
> 
> The larger picture might be different, but it is being used to excuse the many small cruelties and injustices that are allowed to be perpetrated because one side is - over 5 million people - is broad-brushed and demonized.
> 
> Tinmore makes one very valid point that I agree with.  If the Palestinians in the West Bank object to the spreading of settlements, the taking of their land (which may or may not be their land under the complicated land system but that is an argument for another day), the increasing inability to fight for their rights in courts, then they are labeled the abusers and Israel is free of responsibility for what happens and is labeled the "victim"?  REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the consequences, if any, should the Arab Palestinians experience if they resist negotiations and resolution procedures?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rights are non negotiable. What is there to negotiate that does not involve the Palestinians negotiating away their rights?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  *Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?*  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
Click to expand...

What question am I dodging?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.
> 
> And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.
> 
> So, again......you lie.
> 
> Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.
Click to expand...

No.  Their land is Palestine.  Two people’s.  One land.  When you you deny them their right of place you are no different than those who deny Jews their right of place.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  *Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?*  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question am I dodging?
Click to expand...

The one I highlighted.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
Click to expand...

I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?


----------



## RoccoR

RE::  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

There is another side to that coin.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands.
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) should be happy, in fact, damned pleased, that they do not have any high level lethal technology.  If the HoAP had aircraft, Israel would have to destroy it _(and all its brothers and sisters)_ as well as the base.  You see, as soon as it lifted off the ground, it would be inside the Israeli Air Defense Zone.   If the Israelis detected any telemetry or MASINT signature that would suggest a high tech weapon of any kind, turned to face Israel, they would have to immediately destroy it _(even if that meant leveling the entire grid square)_.   Even medium-range artillery can fire a six-inch - 50 lbs shell, 9 miles.  A low tech 122mm 40-tube multiple rocket launcher (MRL) can again hit targets 9 miles away.

Why do I mention this...  As the sophistication of an opponents weaponry increases, so does the substantial military advantage anticipated to the Israelis when silencing such hardware of the opponent.  In terms of the HoAP, they have to become more aware of Rules 23 and 24...  The proportionality of the counterfires will become much more lethal. 

Just My Thought,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  *Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?*  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question am I dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I highlighted.
Click to expand...

Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  *Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?*  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question am I dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
Click to expand...

It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE::  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There is another side to that coin.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands.
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) should be happy, in fact, damned pleased, that they do not have any high level lethal technology.  If the HoAP had aircraft, Israel would have to destroy it _(and all its brothers and sisters)_ as well as the base.  You see, as soon as it lifted off the ground, it would be inside the Israeli Air Defense Zone.   If the Israelis detected any telemetry or MASINT signature that would suggest a high tech weapon of any kind, turned to face Israel, they would have to immediately destroy it _(even if that meant leveling the entire grid square)_.   Even medium-range artillery can fire a six-inch - 50 lbs shell, 9 miles.  A low tech 122mm 40-tube multiple rocket launcher (MRL) can again hit targets 9 miles away.
> 
> Why do I mention this...  As the sophistication of an opponents weaponry increases, so does the substantial military advantage anticipated to the Israelis when silencing such hardware of the opponent.  In terms of the HoAP, they have to become more aware of Rules 23 and 24...  The proportionality of the counterfires will become much more lethal.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians already have high tech weapons that will bypass Iron Dome. Israel keeps whining about it all the time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel murders civilians all the time yet Palestinian resistance is expected to be pristine. If the international community would enforce international law, that problem would be solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.
> 
> And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.
> 
> So, again......you lie.
> 
> Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Their land is Palestine.  Two people’s.  One land.  When you you deny them their right of place you are no different than those who deny Jews their right of place.
Click to expand...

ALL of the Mandate for Palestine is Palestine.  And all of the Mandate for Palestine is what they keep demanding to have.

Read their charters.  It is exactly what it says in them.

All of Israel is Palestine to them.  Just check any of their maps of their "Palestine".

Keep equating both people in your mind.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. Why should the Palestinians be the only ones who have to follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What question am I dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
Click to expand...

Now you are dodging.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?
Click to expand...


Well I don’t buy into any multigenerational right to move back for either side and most claiming that as a right are not among those directly affected.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not expected to be pristine.  Just, for a start - stop targeting civilians.  Explain please how you can justify creeping into a house at night and murdering every inhabitent right down to the infant?  How is that NOT deliberately targeting civilians?  How is that in any remote way self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.
> 
> And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.
> 
> So, again......you lie.
> 
> Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Their land is Palestine.  Two people’s.  One land.  When you you deny them their right of place you are no different than those who deny Jews their right of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL of the Mandate for Palestine is Palestine.  And all of the Mandate for Palestine is what they keep demanding to have.
> 
> Read their charters.  It is exactly what it says in them.
> 
> All of Israel is Palestine to them.  Just check any of their maps of their "Palestine".
> 
> Keep equating both people in your mind.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> ALL of the Mandate for Palestine is Palestine. And all of the Mandate for Palestine is what they keep demanding to have.


For starters, the Mandate for Palestine was not a place.

The Palestinians want all of Palestine?

WOW, how bizarre!


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> 
> 
> What question am I dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are dodging.
Click to expand...

I highlighted in bold the question I asked you that started this.  You have yet to answer it.  That is dodging.  I am going to play word games.  If you won’t answer then say you won’t, stop the games.  However I am really interested in your answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don’t buy into any multigenerational right to move back for either side and most claiming that as a right are not among those directly affected.
Click to expand...

You don't object to the Jews "moving back" after thousands of years. What is the problem with the Palestinians moving back after 70 years? And besides, there are records of Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What question am I dodging?
> 
> 
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted in bold the question I asked you that started this.  You have yet to answer it.  That is dodging.  I am going to play word games.  If you won’t answer then say you won’t, stop the games.  However I am really interested in your answer.
Click to expand...

I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> 
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don’t buy into any multigenerational right to move back for either side and most claiming that as a right are not among those directly affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't object to the Jews "moving back" after thousands of years. What is the problem with the Palestinians moving back after 70 years? And besides, there are records of Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...

Palestinian citizenship to which Palestinian State?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs the crap out of thousands of civilians and when the Palestinians kick up a little sand with a bottle rocket it's OMG they are targeting civilians.
> 
> Double standards much?
> 
> BTW, those rockets land in villages that the Palestinians were expelled from in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  They are welcome to it.
> 
> And Palestinians are living on 80% of the Mandate for Palestine which was to become a Jewish State because IT IS the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> And about 20% of the population in Israel is Arab.
> 
> So, again......you lie.
> 
> Arabs/ Palestinians, are living in ALL the 100% of the ancient Jewish homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Their land is Palestine.  Two people’s.  One land.  When you you deny them their right of place you are no different than those who deny Jews their right of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL of the Mandate for Palestine is Palestine.  And all of the Mandate for Palestine is what they keep demanding to have.
> 
> Read their charters.  It is exactly what it says in them.
> 
> All of Israel is Palestine to them.  Just check any of their maps of their "Palestine".
> 
> Keep equating both people in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the Mandate for Palestine is Palestine. And all of the Mandate for Palestine is what they keep demanding to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For starters, the Mandate for Palestine was not a place.
> 
> The Palestinians want all of Palestine?
> 
> WOW, how bizarre!
Click to expand...


That is bizarre considering absentee owners of large portions of land in the geographic area of Palestine were Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese

! [

Consult with the Turks and see if they're interested in re-establishing the calphate.

! [


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> 
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don’t buy into any multigenerational right to move back *for either side* and most claiming that as a right are not among those directly affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't object to the Jews "moving back" after thousands of years. What is the problem with the Palestinians moving back after 70 years? And besides, there are records of Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...


I highlighted the part of my post you skipped over...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted in bold the question I asked you that started this.  You have yet to answer it.  That is dodging.  I am going to play word games.  If you won’t answer then say you won’t, stop the games.  However I am really interested in your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
Click to expand...

You do not even know the meaning of double standard.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets land anyplace they can reach.
> 
> Do Israeli Jews have the right to bomb the places now held by Palestinians where they were expelled during the initial conflicts?
> 
> 
> 
> So, since the Palestinians cannot mooch the high tech weapons that Israel has, they are expected to just sit on their hands?
> 
> Interesting questions. Are the Jews moving into the West Bank the same Jews that were expelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions...yes.  But you aren’t answering them are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking because I don't know. The narrative is usually the Jews were expelled so the Jews have the right to move back. Now, are these the same people who were expelled, or just a basket of people who share a religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don’t buy into any multigenerational right to move back for either side and most claiming that as a right are not among those directly affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't object to the Jews "moving back" after thousands of years. What is the problem with the Palestinians moving back after 70 years? And besides, there are records of Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...


Citizenship in an Islamist caliphate? The caliphate collapsed under the dead weight of its own untenable occupation.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted in bold the question I asked you that started this.  You have yet to answer it.  That is dodging.  I am going to play word games.  If you won’t answer then say you won’t, stop the games.  However I am really interested in your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
Click to expand...


If Israeli’s deliberately targeted civilians wth the attempt to murder I say the same thing, for example the horrific murder of the family who’s house was firebombed.  That is equivalent to the example in my question.  None of it is ok.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not ask for others to provide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to you, the Palestinians do not have rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean to write is that Arabs-Moslems no longer live on lands that were once under the control of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> You can spend your every waking moment agonizing about the fact of the former Ottoman sanjak and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> You’re left to slam away at your keyboard as your participation in the gee-had.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.


Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean to write is that Arabs-Moslems no longer live on lands that were once under the control of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> You can spend your every waking moment agonizing about the fact of the former Ottoman sanjak and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> You’re left to slam away at your keyboard as your participation in the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.
Click to expand...

No Tinmore.  You keep getting this all wrong.  And on purpose.
But....keep it up.  It is always entertaining.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.



Wait, what?!  Says the guy who insists that Jews are not protected persons and therefore have no right to life and are "fair game".


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians want all of Palestine?
> 
> WOW, how bizarre!



Well, more specifically, you continually argue that Arab Palestinians have all the rights to sovereignty and that the Jewish Palestinians have no rights to sovereignty.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.



Indeed, for the purpose of reconstituting the national homeland for the Jewish people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can't but that is a one sided question. Why is it bad for Palestinians to attack Israelis but OK for the Israelis to attack Palestinians in far greater numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not one sided.  How about you answer my question first and then I will answer yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted in bold the question I asked you that started this.  You have yet to answer it.  That is dodging.  I am going to play word games.  If you won’t answer then say you won’t, stop the games.  However I am really interested in your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israeli’s deliberately targeted civilians wth the attempt to murder I say the same thing, for example the horrific murder of the family who’s house was firebombed.  That is equivalent to the example in my question.  None of it is ok.
Click to expand...

Watch about the first 10 minutes of this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians want all of Palestine?
> 
> WOW, how bizarre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, more specifically, you continually argue that Arab Palestinians have all the rights to sovereignty and that the Jewish Palestinians have no rights to sovereignty.
Click to expand...

They don't?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  Says the guy who insists that Jews are not protected persons and therefore have no right to life and are "fair game".
Click to expand...

I just posted what the Fourth Geneva Convention said.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are asking the Israelis to put their sovereignty and territorial integrity at risk.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tension and mistrust between the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) and the Israelis, that has accumulated over the decades of violence have tainted and contaminated any attempt at a fair and just negotiation or settlement of disputes.
> 
> There is _(absolutely)_ no reasonable expectation that the "Right of Return" _(or anything remotely like it)_ could happen happen for several generations.  Until the semior members of government come from a family that has no previous experience with the Arab-Israeli Conflict.   And the parents of the prodigy of that generation haven't even been born yet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The "right of return" for Arabs into Israel has been done already by those Israel decided to allow back.  Some have turned to murdering Jews in Israel.
> 
> The other "right of return" they refer to, being that of 5 Million Arabs, mostly descendants of those who fought the Jews during the Independence war and left before it started or were expelled afterwards, will never happen.
> 
> There are about 20,000 living Arabs who actually fled or were expelled from Israel before, during or after the war.
> 
> NONE will be allowed to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many who fled were not allowed back...were not violent, and had their land essentially confiscated through absentee landowner laws.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian people's have those same exact rights.
> 
> They just don't have the right to murder civilians.  No one has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the Palestinians living in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Arab Israeli (Palestinian) citizens in Israel, there are Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Is all set to right yet?  No.  But you can't say there are none living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the vast majority of Palestinians no longer live on their own land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean to write is that Arabs-Moslems no longer live on lands that were once under the control of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> You can spend your every waking moment agonizing about the fact of the former Ottoman sanjak and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> You’re left to slam away at your keyboard as your participation in the gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you have a need to reinvent history.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians want all of Palestine?
> 
> WOW, how bizarre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, more specifically, you continually argue that Arab Palestinians have all the rights to sovereignty and that the Jewish Palestinians have no rights to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't?
Click to expand...


Indeed no.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

No, that would be entirely wrong.  _(So few words → so many mistakes.)_



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Article 16 does not say anything about "Palestine." _(In fact, "Palestine" is not mentioned anywhere in the Treaty.)_  And, there was no party to the agreement _(Treaty of Lausanne)_ that represented the Regional Arab Inhabitance ---- none. 

*ARTICLE 16*.

Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
The Government of Palestine was the British Mandatory.  The Arab Higher Committee rejected the notion of participation in the establishment of Self-Governing Institutions _(three times before 1923)_.

The State of Palestine was not created until well after the PLO Declared Independence.   

Finally, there is a question as to whether there is a State of Palestine today.  The question is, where is this new State sovereignty? →  OR → Is it possible to have a "state" that has no sovereignty?  As far as the neighboring states are concerned, the State of Israel has treaties pertaining to "International Boundaries."  What do the undefined Arab Palestinians have?  See: UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs • SUBJECT:  *Issues Related to General Assembly Resolution 67/19 on the Status of Palestine in the UN* • 11 December 2012 •

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

Can't go anywhere to get  away from Israel Derangement Symtoms. The usual suspects showing up when I make a comment on Iran. Elsewhere------->

It's a terminal condition.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though Guardian reports on violence in the region typically won’t explicitly defend Palestinian terror attacks, the language employed in headlines and text often convey the message that Jewish victims – especially those beyond the green line – are not victims of violent extremism, but represent the fall-out from a political dynamic to which Israelis bear most of the blame. 

Within the Guardian’s intersectional calculus – a rock, paper, scissors-like game of competitive  victimhood – Palestinians score higher than Israeli Jews nearly every time, often regardless of the circumstances.

This is why, more likely than not, the Guardian often ignores straight-forward stories involving Palestinian attacks on Israelis, such as the September attack which claimed the life of Ari Fuld – a story they still haven’t noted, even in passing.  It also helps explain why the Guardian initially ignored the drive-by attack on Dec. 9th at a bus stop in the West Bank community of Ofra that injured seven, even after a baby – delivered by emergency C-section after his 30 week pregnant mother, Shira Ish-Ran, was shot in the stomach by the gunman – tragically died three days later.

(full article online)

More than just a bad headline: Guardian morally blurs victim and perpetrator


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nasser took the opportunity to post photos of three terrorists—including the two killed in Thursday, on his Instagram account with the following comment: “A sad morning that carries with it pride with the martyrs, and honor in resistance. ‘If you lost the way, follow the martyrs.’”

Posted as a “story”, the photos and text automatically delete in 24 hours. However, Eylon Levy, an investigative reporter with i24 news in Israel, screen-grabbed the fleeting post inciting to murder Jewish civilians, which was replayed in his report.

Nasser’s post celebrated mass murder and, by direct association, Hamas, which is considered to be a terrorist organization in virtually all civilized nations. This is not nuanced stuff.

On Friday evening, I asked the Times for comment on this clear and extreme ethical breach, eliciting this prompt reply:

“This photographer is not a _New York Times_ staff photographer (he has freelanced for us). His social media posts have no connection to the _Times_and do not adhere to our guidelines.”

This statement, however, directly contravenes the _Times_’ ethical guidelines.

The _New York Times_ Handbook of Values and Practices for Editorial and News Departments sets out, very clearly, exactly what one would expect of a publication self-promoted as adhering to the highest ethical and reporting standards.

The preamble to this very thorough articulation of NYT standards stresses that integrity is the foundation of all that journalists do and will withstand no compromise.

The guidelines also clearly state that contracts with freelancers must adhere to the same standards as those applied to staff.

(full article online)

The New York Times Should Sever Its Relations with This Liability


----------



## Sixties Fan

The still not yet released US peace plan is clearly a threat to these EU states - such a threat that they are trying to sabotage it before it is released.

Why are they so frightened?

Here are some possibilities, and I suspect it is a combination of these factors.

1) They have not moved past the mentality of the 1970s when the Arab world was unified enough to use the oil weapon combined with the threat of terror in Europe in support of Palestinians. That fear, more than anything else, caused these weak-willed nations to desire to sacrifice Israel to avoid their own citizens being victimized by Islamist terror. (Look how well that worked.)

2) They have adopted the Arab model of an honor/shame society. They have put so much political capital into these failed UN resolutions and their own peace initiatives (i.e., The Quartet) that they don't want to be told that they have utterly failed. It makes them look bad, and appearances are more important than peace.

3) The idea that a boor like Trump could be more successful than they have been in reaching Middle East peace is too much to bear.

4) They really don't want peace. They want Israel to disappear under the slow drip-drip of "peace plan" after "peace plan" where Israel slowly loses land and its Jewish character and eventually gets converted into yet another Arab state.

5) The central idea of the plan, that the Arab world should be involved as part of the solution, is scary - because they want the Arab world to remain a bogeyman. The ever present and bogus threat of the "Arab street" plays into their (quite bigoted)  view of the world, and if the Arab world embraces the plan it ends their ability to push their policies out of fear rather than out of doing what's right.

(full article online)

Why is the EU so scared of a peace plan? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Though Guardian reports on violence in the region typically won’t explicitly defend Palestinian terror attacks, the language employed in headlines and text often convey the message that Jewish victims – especially those beyond the green line – are not victims of violent extremism, but represent the fall-out from a political dynamic to which Israelis bear most of the blame.
> 
> Within the Guardian’s intersectional calculus – a rock, paper, scissors-like game of competitive  victimhood – Palestinians score higher than Israeli Jews nearly every time, often regardless of the circumstances.
> 
> This is why, more likely than not, the Guardian often ignores straight-forward stories involving Palestinian attacks on Israelis, such as the September attack which claimed the life of Ari Fuld – a story they still haven’t noted, even in passing.  It also helps explain why the Guardian initially ignored the drive-by attack on Dec. 9th at a bus stop in the West Bank community of Ofra that injured seven, even after a baby – delivered by emergency C-section after his 30 week pregnant mother, Shira Ish-Ran, was shot in the stomach by the gunman – tragically died three days later.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> More than just a bad headline: Guardian morally blurs victim and perpetrator



Can't stand that English rag.

It used to be a noble institution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Are Israelis or even any Jews still touring and giving money to Jordan?  Still feeding this dragon of antisemitism, Peace treaty or no Peace Treaty?  How is helping Jordan going? ]

Last week I reported that a major Netflix movie, The Old Story, was being filmed in Jordan as a stand-in for Israel, and filming was stopped when angry residents complained that Jews would be present for a scene where a terrorist hides in a mosque after a bombing.

Now, the Minister of Islamic Affairs in Jordan is trying to reassure residents that they have nothing to fear.

After investigation, he is pleased to announce that not a single Jew is involved in the filming in Jordan.

In a press conference, minister Abdullah al-Abbadi said that  the filming in the mosque of Abu Nusair al-Kabir does not harm the Islamic religion and "there is no form of normalization with the occupation. "

In a meeting with the parliamentary committee to discuss the subject of the film yesterday he denied the presence of any Jews in the film, stressing that the only people involved were Jordanians and Palestinians and non-Jewish foreigners.

He said the production company has vowed not to insult any religion, but rather to spread tolerance and peace among people, and not to carry out any bombings inside the mosque and to return the mosque to its previous state in the event of any damage. He also said that the film "serves our cause," i.e., it won't make anyone look bad but Israelis.

(full article online)

Jordanian minister reassures his people: No Jews present in Netflix film scene outside a mosque ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No, that would be entirely wrong.  _(So few words → so many mistakes.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 16 does not say anything about "Palestine." _(In fact, "Palestine" is not mentioned anywhere in the Treaty.)_  And, there was no party to the agreement _(Treaty of Lausanne)_ that represented the Regional Arab Inhabitance ---- none.
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> The Government of Palestine was the British Mandatory.  The Arab Higher Committee rejected the notion of participation in the establishment of Self-Governing Institutions _(three times before 1923)_.
> 
> The State of Palestine was not created until well after the PLO Declared Independence.
> 
> Finally, there is a question as to whether there is a State of Palestine today.  The question is, where is this new State sovereignty? →  OR → Is it possible to have a "state" that has no sovereignty?  As far as the neighboring states are concerned, the State of Israel has treaties pertaining to "International Boundaries."  What do the undefined Arab Palestinians have?  See: UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs • SUBJECT:  *Issues Related to General Assembly Resolution 67/19 on the Status of Palestine in the UN* • 11 December 2012 •
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The peace settlement which ended the First World War envisaged, inter alia, the recognition of the independence of the Arab provinces which until then had formed part of Turkey. The fourth paragraph of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations stated:

Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration to the selection of the Mandatory.​
As a result, five new states come into existence: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Syria and Transjordan (which later changed its name to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan). In execution of Article 22 of the Covenant, the League of Nations placed these new states under mandates: Lebanon and Syria under a French mandate, and Iraq, Palestine and Transjordan under British mandates. Iraq, however, rebelled and proclaimed its independence.

Under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey and the recognition by Article 22 of the Covenant the League of Nations of the existence of its inhabitants as "an independent nation" was to make of Palestine a state under the law of nations in which was vested sovereignty over the country. [2] 

The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not affect the statehood of Palestine nor divest its people of sovereignty over their country. 

The concept of mandates was one of a temporary arrangement having as its aim, in the words of Article 22 of the Covenant, the rendering to the peoples of the mandated territory of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they were able to stand alone. It is obvious that the Mandatory did not acquire title or sovereignty over the mandated territory.

The legal status of Palestine as one of the "A" mandated territories had close similarity to that of a protected state. [3] Palestine possessed an international personality which was distinct from that of the British government as Mandatory power. The Government of Palestine, as representative of the people and territory of Palestine, concluded agreements with the Mandatory power and treaties with third states through the instrumentality of Great Britain. The possession by Palestine of an international personality of its own thus distinguished its status from that, for example, of the territory of South West Africa. In the case of the latter, the Supreme Court of South Africa held that since German sovereignty over it was extinguished, and the territory survived only as a geographical entity and did not become an international person in its own right, its juristic personality had terminated. [4] This clearly was not the case of Palestine.

On the other hand, the Mandate did not divest the state or the people of Palestine of their sovereignty over the country. Professor Pic was one of the first writers to proclaim the principle that sovereignty lies in the inhabitants of the mandated territory. 

In fact, there now exists a fairly general consensus that sovereignty lies in the people of the mandate territory.

The Status of Jerusalem under International Law and United Nations Resolutions | The Institute for Palestine Studies


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No, that would be entirely wrong.  _(So few words → so many mistakes.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the fact remains that the Ottoman Empire released all rights and title to the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, to the new state of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 16 does not say anything about "Palestine." _(In fact, "Palestine" is not mentioned anywhere in the Treaty.)_  And, there was no party to the agreement _(Treaty of Lausanne)_ that represented the Regional Arab Inhabitance ---- none.
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> The Government of Palestine was the British Mandatory.  The Arab Higher Committee rejected the notion of participation in the establishment of Self-Governing Institutions _(three times before 1923)_.
> 
> The State of Palestine was not created until well after the PLO Declared Independence.
> 
> Finally, there is a question as to whether there is a State of Palestine today.  The question is, where is this new State sovereignty? →  OR → Is it possible to have a "state" that has no sovereignty?  As far as the neighboring states are concerned, the State of Israel has treaties pertaining to "International Boundaries."  What do the undefined Arab Palestinians have?  See: UN Memo from the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs • SUBJECT:  *Issues Related to General Assembly Resolution 67/19 on the Status of Palestine in the UN* • 11 December 2012 •
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The peace settlement which ended the First World War envisaged, inter alia, the recognition of the independence of the Arab provinces which until then had formed part of Turkey. The fourth paragraph of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations stated:
> 
> Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration to the selection of the Mandatory.​
> As a result, five new states come into existence: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Syria and Transjordan (which later changed its name to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan). In execution of Article 22 of the Covenant, the League of Nations placed these new states under mandates: Lebanon and Syria under a French mandate, and Iraq, Palestine and Transjordan under British mandates. Iraq, however, rebelled and proclaimed its independence.
> 
> Under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey and the recognition by Article 22 of the Covenant the League of Nations of the existence of its inhabitants as "an independent nation" was to make of Palestine a state under the law of nations in which was vested sovereignty over the country. [2]
> 
> The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not affect the statehood of Palestine nor divest its people of sovereignty over their country.
> 
> The concept of mandates was one of a temporary arrangement having as its aim, in the words of Article 22 of the Covenant, the rendering to the peoples of the mandated territory of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they were able to stand alone. It is obvious that the Mandatory did not acquire title or sovereignty over the mandated territory.
> 
> The legal status of Palestine as one of the "A" mandated territories had close similarity to that of a protected state. [3] Palestine possessed an international personality which was distinct from that of the British government as Mandatory power. The Government of Palestine, as representative of the people and territory of Palestine, concluded agreements with the Mandatory power and treaties with third states through the instrumentality of Great Britain. The possession by Palestine of an international personality of its own thus distinguished its status from that, for example, of the territory of South West Africa. In the case of the latter, the Supreme Court of South Africa held that since German sovereignty over it was extinguished, and the territory survived only as a geographical entity and did not become an international person in its own right, its juristic personality had terminated. [4] This clearly was not the case of Palestine.
> 
> On the other hand, the Mandate did not divest the state or the people of Palestine of their sovereignty over the country. Professor Pic was one of the first writers to proclaim the principle that sovereignty lies in the inhabitants of the mandated territory.
> 
> In fact, there now exists a fairly general consensus that sovereignty lies in the people of the mandate territory.
> 
> The Status of Jerusalem under International Law and United Nations Resolutions | The Institute for Palestine Studies
Click to expand...

Keep dreaming, as the Arab Muslim authors of this piece of forgery did.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/19/israel-to-un-lebanese-army-is-helping-hezbollah/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The TIPH mission, which comprises personnel from ‎Italy, Norway, ‎Sweden, Switzerland and Turkey, was ‎originally established at the behest of the Israeli ‎government and the Palestinian Authority, with aim ‎of monitoring and recording any violation of ‎international humanitarian law.‎

Recently, however, a growing number ‎of complaints have alleged that the observers are ‎systematically and violently targeting the Jewish ‎community in Hebron. ‎

According to security officials, TIPH has been overstepping its mandate by providing tours to foreign diplomats in the city. The tours, they say, are biased against Israel.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/...server-force-engaged-in-misconduct-for-years/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Lebanese Army Moving Hezbollah Military Equipment to Israel’s Border


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/19/israel-to-un-lebanese-army-is-helping-hezbollah/


So, how many UN resolutions has Israel violated?

Double standard much?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/19/israel-to-un-lebanese-army-is-helping-hezbollah/
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many UN resolutions has Israel violated?
> 
> Double standard much?
Click to expand...

Consider the UN resolutions to be the same as the Protocols of the Elders of Zions.

Phony, false, forgeries.

Written by people with every intention of using the Jewish People or Israel as a punching bag, while they, the real criminals, and non saintly people,  escape unharmed.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> As a result, five new states come into existence: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine* (which later changed its name to Israel)*, Syria and Transjordan (which later changed its name to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan). In execution of Article 22 of the Covenant, the League of Nations placed these new states under mandates: Lebanon and Syria under a French mandate, and Iraq, Palestine and Transjordan under British mandates. Iraq, however, rebelled and proclaimed its independence.
> 
> Under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey and the recognition by Article 22 of the Covenant the League of Nations of the existence of its inhabitants as "an independent nation" was to make of Palestine a state under the law of nations in which was vested sovereignty over the country. [2]
> 
> The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not affect the statehood of Palestine nor divest its people of sovereignty over their country.



*BOLD = my addition to post  (fixed it for you)*



I took the trouble to look up the reference here and it doesn't say what you think it says.  In particular, the claim that "under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey ... was to make of Palestine a state..."


"Mandates, Dependencies and Trusteeships"  H. Duncan Hall

_The underlying assumptions of the League (and United Nations), 
both political and psychological, are of great importance but have never 
been subjected to any systematic analysis. Underlying Article 22 was 
the assumption of independent national sovereignty for mandates. The 
drafters of the Covenant took as their starting-point the general notions 
of “no annexation” and “self-determination.”  ...

The assumption of sovereignty was immediate for "A” territories (as 
the terms of Article 23, paragraph 4, indicated). The broad general 
effect in the case of the "A” mandates was pointed out by Norman 
Bentwich ; 

What is most remarkable in the law as to nationality in the mandated terri- 
tories detached from Turkey is that in place of the Ottoman subjection there 
are now five new nationality systems. . . . Theie has been no such national 
particularism in the Middle East for nearly two thousand years.** 
_
*Palestine remained, at the end of the Second World War, the only “A” *
_*mandate which had not yet achieved sovereignty. *(emphasis mine)

...

Palestine, because of its radal and cultural dualism, could not 
attain the minimum of agreement between the different peoples neces- 
sary to achieve the "existence as independent nations” envisaged by the 
Covenant for all of the "A” mandates. 

_
The source quoted confirms that Palestine had not yet achieved sovereignty, so to claim that a State was formed is a major leap not present in the material referenced.  

That aside, as usual, you deliberately ignore one of the key factors at play here.  The intent of the Covenant was the self-determination of peoples.  But which peoples?  For Palestine it was the Jewish people for the purpose of re-constituting the Jewish National Homeland.  

Further, you claim "_The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not ... divest its people of sovereignty over their country_."  Again, NO ONE is arguing that it did.  The assumption of sovereignty still exists in Palestine -- that is the assumption of sovereignty rests with the people in Palestine (now named Israel).  No one is removed the assumption of sovereignty from the people of Palestine.  It has not been negated.  (The only time it was negated was when Jordan and Egypt invaded).  

What was problematic then, and is problematic now is, as referenced above, "_Palestine, because of its radal and cultural dualism, could not attain the minimum of agreement between the different peoples necessary to achieve the existence as independent nations_".  

There are two peoples both of whom have been invested in international law by treaty with the assumption of sovereignty.  Independent nations arise from the division of territory all the time.  There is absolutely nothing in international law preventing a territory from being partitioned and having two independent states arise.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> .... ⟴ As a result, five new states come into existence: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Syria and Transjordan (which later changed its name to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan). In the execution of Article 22 of the Covenant, the League of Nations placed these new states under mandates: Lebanon and Syria under a French mandate, and Iraq, Palestine and Transjordan under British mandates. Iraq, however, rebelled and proclaimed its independence.


*(COMMENT)*

"New states" came into existence, but NOT as a result of Article 22 or the Treaty.  It was a result of decisions made by "certain" members of the Allied Powers.  The League of Nations (LoN) Covenant, was an agreement between the parties to the LoN.  Not the inhabitance.  In fact, the inhabitance of the Region had nothing to do with the agreement.  

If any part of the agreement was abrogated, violated or ignored, it was of NO business of the inhabitance of the Region.  The Covenant was not written as a bond → but in such a way that it could be amended between the parties; without regard to the wishes of the inhabitance of the Region.



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> Under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey and the recognition by Article 22 of the Covenant the League of Nations of the existence of its inhabitants as "an independent nation" was to make of Palestine a state under the law of nations in which was vested sovereignty over the country. [2]


*(COMMENT)*

Palestine, nor any of the Regions that came under Mandate by name, were detached from Turkey.  The territory under discussion was detached in the form of Article 3 • SECTION I • TERRITORIAL CLAUSES •
Lausanne Treaty Part I:

*ARTICLE 3*.

From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:

(1) With Syria:

The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​(2) With Iraq:

The frontier between Turkey and Iraq shall be laid down in friendly arrangement to be concluded between Turkey and Great Britain within nine months.​
Let me repeat *(I say again)*→  The notion that there was some sort of automatic activation of the new states is essentially wrong.  The establishment of _(what has become today)_ Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Israel _(Isreal + West Bank + Gaza Strip)_ was totally a decision principally by the Allied Powers of Great Britain and France.  It was initially decided into Areas "A" for France and "B" for Great Britain in accordance with the Sykes-Picot Agreement.  This was not a determination involving the inhabitance of the Region.

No alternate history will change those decisions, and no manipulation of the facts will lead to a differing outcome.



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not affect the statehood of Palestine nor divest its people of sovereignty over their country.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, this is simply wrong.  It was a subdivision of the territory known as Syria which the Allied Powers designated "Palestine."



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> The concept of mandates was one of a temporary arrangement having as its aim, in the words of Article 22 of the Covenant, the rendering to the peoples of the mandated territory of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they were able to stand alone. It is obvious that the Mandatory did not acquire title or sovereignty over the mandated territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, Article 22 did not assign or apportion the territory.  But there is absolutely NO QUESTION that Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne, records the disposition of all title and rights passing from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the Allied Powers (collectively).



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> The legal status of Palestine as one of the "A" mandated territories had close similarity to that of a protected state. [3] Palestine possessed an international personality which was distinct from that of the British government as Mandatory power. The Government of Palestine, as representative of the people and territory of Palestine, concluded agreements with the Mandatory power and treaties with third states through the instrumentality of Great Britain. The possession by Palestine of an international personality of its own thus distinguished its status from that, for example, of the territory of South West Africa. In the case of the latter, the Supreme Court of South Africa held that since German sovereignty over it was extinguished, and the territory survived only as a geographical entity and did not become an international person in its own right, its juristic personality had terminated. [4] This clearly was not the case of Palestine.
> 
> On the other hand, the Mandate did not divest the state or the people of Palestine of their sovereignty over the country. Professor Pic was one of the first writers to proclaim the principle that sovereignty lies in the inhabitants of the mandated territory.


*(COMMENT)*

This _(in its entirety)_ is manipulated babble.  It would take all evening to untangle this mess and reassemble it in the proper order and context.  The status of the Government of Palestine, under the Mandate and assignment to Great Britain, is best-explained in part in:  UK MEMORANDUM NAMES COMMISSION AS SUCCESSOR GOVERNMENT:  Press Release PAL/138 27 February 1948

"*Palestine is today a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state.* Palestine is a territory administered under mandate by His Majesty (in respect of the United Kingdom), who is entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.

*"After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state* because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.

"Where the sovereignty of Palestine lies at the present time is a disputed and perhaps academic legal question about which writers have expressed a number of different conclusions. Where the sovereignty of Palestine will lie after the 15th May, 1948, is perhaps also a question on which different views will be held, but so far as His Majesty's Government are aware, *it is a question which it is unnecessary to answer in connection with any practical issues*.​


EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> In fact, there now exists a fairly general consensus that sovereignty lies in the people of the mandate territory.


*(COMMENT)*

No, this is entirely wrong and generated for the purpose of political propaganda.



EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> The Status of Jerusalem under International Law and United Nations Resolutions | The Institute for Palestine Studies


*(COMMENT)*

It would be _(very)_ interesting for me to see exactly what *actual "LAW"* you are referring to here.  In any event, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have, in their belligerents to pursue the avenues towards a peaceful settlement, will continue to experience the consequences of those actions and decisions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> Let me repeat *(I say again)*→  The notion that there was some sort of automatic activation of the new states is essentially wrong.



Repeated for emphasis.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> It would be _(very)_ interesting for me to see exactly what *actual "LAW"* you are referring to here.



There is no ACTUAL LAW in Tinmore's linked material.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  Says the guy who insists that Jews are not protected persons and therefore have no right to life and are "fair game".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted what the Fourth Geneva Convention said.
Click to expand...


Oh pahleeze.  You posted it alongside the statement that Jews are "fair game".


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Last week I reported that a major Netflix movie, The Old Story, was being filmed in Jordan as a stand-in for Israel, and filming was stopped when angry residents complained that Jews would be present for a scene where a terrorist hides in a mosque after a bombing.
> 
> Now, the Minister of Islamic Affairs in Jordan is trying to reassure residents that they have nothing to fear.
> 
> After investigation, he is pleased to announce that not a single Jew is involved in the filming in Jordan.



Coyote 

THIS is why there is no equivalence between stone throwers.  THIS is the underlying context.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any killing. I just question the double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?!  Says the guy who insists that Jews are not protected persons and therefore have no right to life and are "fair game".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted what the Fourth Geneva Convention said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh pahleeze.  You posted it alongside the statement that Jews are "fair game".
Click to expand...

Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons in the territory that is occupied.  Settlers are insurgents.  And Palestinians have an inalienable right to resist invasion from a foreign power.  

You blame Palestinian parents for taking their children to the March of Return protests and being deliberately shot by Israeli snipers; well, quid pro quo mother-fucker, Settlers are guilty of putting their children in harms way, by illegally moving into an area that is not Israels.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prepping for Terror, Hanging Tough (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons in the territory that is occupied.  Settlers are insurgents.  And Palestinians have an inalienable right to resist invasion from a foreign power.



Yes, I am well aware of the specific laws you are quoting.  My argument is with the meaning you place and the extrapolation you make with respect to these specific laws. 

The fact that nationals of the occupying power are not "protected persons" as written in GCIV does NOT mean they are not protected persons through other laws -- specifically IHL and the local laws of the nation under which they are nationals.  You are trying to use this law to say that Jews are NEVER protected persons under any laws and therefore it is permissible to kill Jews.  It would be like saying that since THIS cookie has no chocolate chips in it, NO cookie has chocolate chips in it.  This violates not only rules of logic and law, but think on this:  someone went out and looked for a law which gave them justification and permission to kill Jews.  That is abhorrent.

Every word of your last sentence above is wrong.  But, I'm just going to focus on the killing Jews aspect of the argument.  Any (perceived) right to "resist" does not abrogate normative rules of IHL.  The right to "resist" does not mean that you can ignore all the established rules of engagement and warfare -- most especially the requirements not to target civilians, not to be indiscriminate in attacks, to attack only military targets and to contain attacks to rules of proportionality.  Arabs are still bound by those rules. 




> You blame Palestinian parents for taking their children to the March of Return protests and being deliberately shot by Israeli snipers; well, quid pro quo mother-fucker, Settlers are guilty of putting their children in harms way, by illegally moving into an area that is not Israels.



It is the responsibility of all governments and combatants in warfare to separate civilians from military targets.  That applies to all.  Civilian homes and people are NOT military targets. 

And again, it is vile to attempt to justify the murder of a specific group of peoples.  There is a term for that, you know.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Billo_Really, et al,

This is just so wrong on so many levels, that it is almost criminal.



Billo_Really said:


> Nationals of an occupying power are not protected persons in the territory that is occupied.  Settlers are insurgents.  And Palestinians have an inalienable right to resist invasion from a foreign power.


*(COMMENT)*

You should know better.

Rule 6. Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.  That includes the Israeli civilians.

Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Protected Persons) who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, "shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed." Arab Palestinians of the West Bank is guilty of the following acts, are subject to prosecution and sentencing under the penal legislation and/or the Articles 64 thru 75 of the Fourth Geneva Convention:

◈  Espionage,
◈  Serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
◈  Intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
While you are correct, the Israeli citizens are "NOT" categorized as protected persons, they in the category of are all persons who are not members of armed forces or organized armed group = civilians.

Your statement is very close to advocating the violation of Customary and IHL.

Article 13  → Protection of the civilian population • Additional Protocol I to GCIV

 1. The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against the dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules shall be observed in all circumstances.

 2. The civilian population as such, as well as individual civilians, shall not be the object of attack. Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.

 3. * Civilians* shall enjoy the protection afforded by this Part, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.​


Billo_Really said:


> You blame Palestinian parents for taking their children to the March of Return protests and being deliberately shot by Israeli snipers; well, quid pro quo mother-fucker, Settlers are guilty of putting their children in harm's way, by illegally moving into an area that is not Israels.


*(COMMENT)*

Settlers in Area "C" are there under the full Israeli civil and security control and AGREED upon by the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO is considered the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people - LAS Rabat Summit - Resolution (28 October 1974).

Whereas, the Gaza Palestinians are participating in a belligerent assault on the border with Israel.  The territory, under the governing body of HAMAS, has declared that:

"Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle."​
It is a much different set of circumstances.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

In the case of the “A” mandates, a definite nationality or its
equivalent has been created; in Iraq, by Iraq law of October 9, 1924; in Palestine, by British Order in Council of July 24, 1925. The latter created a Palestinian citizenship which is equivalent to nationality.

The genesis of the mandate system as idea and policy during the war of 1914-18 will not be clear until full access can be had to the archives of London and Washington. It is the evolution of* official thinking which is the all-important part of the story. One corner of the veil was lifted recently by Viscount Samuel, a member of the British Cabinet in the first part of the war.’ Memoranda and notes of conversations quoted by him show that as early as November, 1914, through March, 1915, the ideas that led to the Palestine mandate were being discussed with the British Foreign Office and the Cabinet, and the discussion led straight back to the nineteenth-century mandate experiments of the powers in Turkey described above. The various possible alternative means of establishing a Jewish homeland, whether by annexation or by a British protectorate or by internationalization, were all discussed. A conversation on February 5, 1915, written down on that day, records Sir Edward Grey, British Foreign Secretary, as doubting “the possibility or desirability of the establishment of a British Protectorate” and suggesting several possibilities, including neutralization "under international guarantee,” an international commission to control the Holy Places, or, if Turkey were to remain suzerain, “a regime somewhat like that of Lebanon, but with the governor appointed by the Powers.” ® *In 1915, it was already clearly foreseen that the idea of a Jewish state run on democratic lines was impracticable since the great majority of the inhabitants were Arabs.*

On February 18, 1947, the Foreign Secretary informed Parliament of the government’s decision to lay the matter before the General Assembly of the United Nations at its regular meeting in September. This would be done with an historical account of the discharge of the trust since the inception of the mandate, but without recommendations as to a settlement of the problem. *“We shall explain,” he said, “that the mandate has proved to be unworkable in practice and that the obligations to the two communities in Palestine have been shown to be irreconcilable.” *

Full text of "Mandates Dependencies And Trusteeship"
----------------
Duh, it took you 30 years to figure that out?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> In the case of the “A” mandates, a definite nationality or its
> equivalent has been created; in Iraq, by Iraq law of October 9, 1924; in Palestine, by British Order in Council of July 24, 1925. The latter created a Palestinian citizenship which is equivalent to nationality.
> 
> The genesis of the mandate system as idea and policy during the war of 1914-18 will not be clear until full access can be had to the archives of London and Washington. It is the evolution of* official thinking which is the all-important part of the story. One corner of the veil was lifted recently by Viscount Samuel, a member of the British Cabinet in the first part of the war.’ Memoranda and notes of conversations quoted by him show that as early as November, 1914, through March, 1915, the ideas that led to the Palestine mandate were being discussed with the British Foreign Office and the Cabinet, and the discussion led straight back to the nineteenth-century mandate experiments of the powers in Turkey described above. The various possible alternative means of establishing a Jewish homeland, whether by annexation or by a British protectorate or by internationalization, were all discussed. A conversation on February 5, 1915, written down on that day, records Sir Edward Grey, British Foreign Secretary, as doubting “the possibility or desirability of the establishment of a British Protectorate” and suggesting several possibilities, including neutralization "under international guarantee,” an international commission to control the Holy Places, or, if Turkey were to remain suzerain, “a regime somewhat like that of Lebanon, but with the governor appointed by the Powers.” ® *In 1915, it was already clearly foreseen that the idea of a Jewish state run on democratic lines was impracticable since the great majority of the inhabitants were Arabs.*
> 
> On February 18, 1947, the Foreign Secretary informed Parliament of the government’s decision to lay the matter before the General Assembly of the United Nations at its regular meeting in September. This would be done with an historical account of the discharge of the trust since the inception of the mandate, but without recommendations as to a settlement of the problem. *“We shall explain,” he said, “that the mandate has proved to be unworkable in practice and that the obligations to the two communities in Palestine have been shown to be irreconcilable.” *
> 
> Full text of "Mandates Dependencies And Trusteeship"
> ----------------
> Duh, it took you 30 years to figure that out?



It’s about time the Arabs-Moslems returned to Syria, Lebanon and Egypt.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I reported that a major Netflix movie, The Old Story, was being filmed in Jordan as a stand-in for Israel, and filming was stopped when angry residents complained that Jews would be present for a scene where a terrorist hides in a mosque after a bombing.
> 
> Now, the Minister of Islamic Affairs in Jordan is trying to reassure residents that they have nothing to fear.
> 
> After investigation, he is pleased to announce that not a single Jew is involved in the filming in Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote
> 
> THIS is why there is no equivalence between stone throwers.  THIS is the underlying context.
Click to expand...

I don’t agree with you when it comes to stone throwers.  Whether Arab or Jew, the underlying hate driving them is the same.  Adults don’t throw stones at kids out of love.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... ⟴ As a result, five new states come into existence: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Syria and Transjordan (which later changed its name to the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan). In the execution of Article 22 of the Covenant, the League of Nations placed these new states under mandates: Lebanon and Syria under a French mandate, and Iraq, Palestine and Transjordan under British mandates. Iraq, however, rebelled and proclaimed its independence.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "New states" came into existence, but NOT as a result of Article 22 or the Treaty.  It was a result of decisions made by "certain" members of the Allied Powers.  The League of Nations (LoN) Covenant, was an agreement between the parties to the LoN.  Not the inhabitance.  In fact, the inhabitance of the Region had nothing to do with the agreement.
> 
> If any part of the agreement was abrogated, violated or ignored, it was of NO business of the inhabitance of the Region.  The Covenant was not written as a bond → but in such a way that it could be amended between the parties; without regard to the wishes of the inhabitance of the Region.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under international law, the legal effect of the detachment of Palestine from Turkey and the recognition by Article 22 of the Covenant the League of Nations of the existence of its inhabitants as "an independent nation" was to make of Palestine a state under the law of nations in which was vested sovereignty over the country. [2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Palestine, nor any of the Regions that came under Mandate by name, were detached from Turkey.  The territory under discussion was detached in the form of Article 3 • SECTION I • TERRITORIAL CLAUSES •
> Lausanne Treaty Part I:
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> 
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> 
> (1) With Syria:
> 
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​(2) With Iraq:
> 
> The frontier between Turkey and Iraq shall be laid down in friendly arrangement to be concluded between Turkey and Great Britain within nine months.​
> Let me repeat *(I say again)*→  The notion that there was some sort of automatic activation of the new states is essentially wrong.  The establishment of _(what has become today)_ Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Israel _(Isreal + West Bank + Gaza Strip)_ was totally a decision principally by the Allied Powers of Great Britain and France.  It was initially decided into Areas "A" for France and "B" for Great Britain in accordance with the Sykes-Picot Agreement.  This was not a determination involving the inhabitance of the Region.
> 
> No alternate history will change those decisions, and no manipulation of the facts will lead to a differing outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Palestine was placed under a mandate did not affect the statehood of Palestine nor divest its people of sovereignty over their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, this is simply wrong.  It was a subdivision of the territory known as Syria which the Allied Powers designated "Palestine."
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of mandates was one of a temporary arrangement having as its aim, in the words of Article 22 of the Covenant, the rendering to the peoples of the mandated territory of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they were able to stand alone. It is obvious that the Mandatory did not acquire title or sovereignty over the mandated territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, Article 22 did not assign or apportion the territory.  But there is absolutely NO QUESTION that Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne, records the disposition of all title and rights passing from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the Allied Powers (collectively).
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The legal status of Palestine as one of the "A" mandated territories had close similarity to that of a protected state. [3] Palestine possessed an international personality which was distinct from that of the British government as Mandatory power. The Government of Palestine, as representative of the people and territory of Palestine, concluded agreements with the Mandatory power and treaties with third states through the instrumentality of Great Britain. The possession by Palestine of an international personality of its own thus distinguished its status from that, for example, of the territory of South West Africa. In the case of the latter, the Supreme Court of South Africa held that since German sovereignty over it was extinguished, and the territory survived only as a geographical entity and did not become an international person in its own right, its juristic personality had terminated. [4] This clearly was not the case of Palestine.
> 
> On the other hand, the Mandate did not divest the state or the people of Palestine of their sovereignty over the country. Professor Pic was one of the first writers to proclaim the principle that sovereignty lies in the inhabitants of the mandated territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This _(in its entirety)_ is manipulated babble.  It would take all evening to untangle this mess and reassemble it in the proper order and context.  The status of the Government of Palestine, under the Mandate and assignment to Great Britain, is best-explained in part in:  UK MEMORANDUM NAMES COMMISSION AS SUCCESSOR GOVERNMENT:  Press Release PAL/138 27 February 1948
> 
> "*Palestine is today a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state.* Palestine is a territory administered under mandate by His Majesty (in respect of the United Kingdom), who is entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.
> 
> *"After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state* because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.
> 
> "Where the sovereignty of Palestine lies at the present time is a disputed and perhaps academic legal question about which writers have expressed a number of different conclusions. Where the sovereignty of Palestine will lie after the 15th May, 1948, is perhaps also a question on which different views will be held, but so far as His Majesty's Government are aware, *it is a question which it is unnecessary to answer in connection with any practical issues*.​
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there now exists a fairly general consensus that sovereignty lies in the people of the mandate territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, this is entirely wrong and generated for the purpose of political propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Status of Jerusalem under International Law and United Nations Resolutions | The Institute for Palestine Studies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It would be _(very)_ interesting for me to see exactly what *actual "LAW"* you are referring to here.  In any event, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have, in their belligerents to pursue the avenues towards a peaceful settlement, will continue to experience the consequences of those actions and decisions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




EXCERPT:  P F Tinmore said:


> In fact, there now exists a fairly general consensus that sovereignty lies in the people of the mandate territory.


*(COMMENT)*

No, this is entirely wrong and generated for the purpose of political propaganda.

Link?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> I don’t agree with you when it comes to stone throwers.  Whether Arab or Jew, the underlying hate driving them is the same.  Adults don’t throw stones at kids out of love.



You want to pretend that all hate is the same hate.  And that there is no difference between those whose hatred is such that they can't permit the other into their spaces and those who fear such people.


----------



## Coyote

I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.

*A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t agree with you when it comes to stone throwers.  Whether Arab or Jew, the underlying hate driving them is the same.  Adults don’t throw stones at kids out of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that all hate is the same hate.  And that there is no difference between those whose hatred is such that they can't permit the other into their spaces and those who fear such people.
Click to expand...

Don’t you think the Palestinians might fear the Israeli’s for much the same reasons?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Don’t you think the Palestinians might fear the Israeli’s for much the same reasons?



There ARE no "same reasons".


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you think the Palestinians might fear the Israeli’s for much the same reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE no "same reasons".  Where in the world are Jews demanding that no Arab be their presence?
Click to expand...

Some are.

Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.
> 
> *A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
> A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers



It has some factual errors.  I'm not quite finished reading.  What did you want to discuss?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.
> 
> *A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
> A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has some factual errors.  I'm not quite finished reading.  What did you want to discuss?
Click to expand...

What factual errors?  Is that all you got out of it?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> What factual errors?  Is that all you got out of it?



Nothing I haven't heard before.  From both sides.  Was there something in particular you wanted to discuss?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.



The reasons are not the same and not equivalent.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.
> 
> *A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
> A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers


I posted it before.  Thanks for posting it again.
Many Muslims work for Jewish settlers, by the way.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you think the Palestinians might fear the Israeli’s for much the same reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE no "same reasons".  Where in the world are Jews demanding that no Arab be their presence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are.
> 
> Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.
Click to expand...

Palestinians have valid reasons to fear and hate.

It is all in their daily education, in their textbooks, videos, imams, leaders.

Kindergarten kids photographed at Arafat’s grave holding Palestinian flags, a map of “Palestine” erasing Israel and a sign promoting right of return - All Media

Girl shows website she created to promote boycott of Israeli products - Videos

Girl’s poem on PA TV: “To war that will… crush the Zionist’s soul” - Videos

Kids play “Zionist jailers” executing Palestinian “heroic prisoners” in Fatah summer camp named after terrorist stabber - Camps named after terrorists
---------

Hamas camp teaches military training to children, including weapons
















Unfortunately, you want to see that the same happens in Jewish education, summer camps  and media when it does not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ These Jews have valid reasons to fear continuing to live in France, as others have had of living in Holland, Sweden, Norway, etc.....from Muslims and Christians in recent years.  But they have never resorted to violence against others, any more than Jews before them have ever had in order to counter the fear and hatred of those two religions.  So, they move, as Jews have always had to do.
Gratefully, now there is Israel. And the US and other countries to welcome them. ]

In last week’s cabinet meeting, Bennett highlighted the importance of immigration from France, and noted that a comprehensive survey of French Jewry in 2015 demonstrated that over 40% of French Jews – as many as 200,000 people – had said they were interested in varying degrees in immigrating to Israel.

Bennett working on plan to bring 200,000 French Jews to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How can Muslims not be afraid and/or hateful towards Jews when they are made to listen to this kind of sermon, which is not much different than the kind of sermons given by Christians to this day, which have caused so many pogroms, the Inquisition and the Holocaust?  Wouldn't this kind of talk put fear on many Muslims or Christians? ]


A Palestinian Arab cleric said in a sermon last Friday, which aired on the Palestinian Authority’s _Palestine TV_ that “Allah had turned Jews into apes and pigs”.

The cleric, Sheikh Osama Al-Tibi, also said that the Jews have not changed throughout history despite Muslim attempts at peace

He added that the conflict between the Jews and Muslims will continue until Judgment Day, when the Jews will hide behind the rocks and the trees, which will call to the Muslims to kill the Jews.

The sermon, made at the Taqwa Mosque in Al-Tira, near Ramallah, was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).

*“Allah cursed them because they violated their covenant, and ‘turned them into apes, pigs, and worshippers of false deities.’ *These are the Jews, and this is Allah’s testimony about them,” claimed Al-Tibi, who added, _*“They always act with hypocrisy and they always violate [agreements]. They always fight and they always sow corruption. They always plot and conspire against humanity – not only against the Muslims.”*_

(full article online)

Watch: PA cleric says Allah 'turned Jews into apes and pigs'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ With constant education of victimhood.... and heroism for fighting Israel, how can the Palestinians ever look forward to just wanting peaceful co-existence with Israel and Jews?  ]

On 31st Anniversary, Hamas Compares Palestinian Terrorism to Warsaw Ghetto Uprising, Pledges to Resist Israel ‘With All Means Possible’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Odd, Christians come to Israel from Gaza and the PA areas, but this person says otherwise.  Conspiracy Theorist,  much?  ]

Palestinian Business Tycoon Munib Al-Masri: Israel Has Driven Out Christians, Plans "Greater Israel" From the Nile to the Euphrates


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Yes, I am well aware of the specific laws you are quoting.  My argument is with the meaning you place and the extrapolation you make with respect to these specific laws.
> 
> The fact that nationals of the occupying power are not "protected persons" as written in GCIV does NOT mean they are not protected persons through other laws -- specifically IHL and the local laws of the nation under which they are nationals.  You are trying to use this law to say that Jews are NEVER protected persons under any laws and therefore it is permissible to kill Jews.  It would be like saying that since THIS cookie has no chocolate chips in it, NO cookie has chocolate chips in it.  This violates not only rules of logic and law, but think on this:  someone went out and looked for a law which gave them justification and permission to kill Jews.  That is abhorrent.


We both know why you keep  trying to make this a religious issue, which is nothing but mis-direction bullshit.



Shusha said:


> Every word of your last sentence above is wrong.  But, I'm just going to focus on the killing Jews aspect of the argument.  Any (perceived) right to "resist" does not abrogate normative rules of IHL.  The right to "resist" does not mean that you can ignore all the established rules of engagement and warfare -- most especially the requirements not to target civilians, not to be indiscriminate in attacks, to attack only military targets and to contain attacks to rules of proportionality.  Arabs are still bound by those rules.


Settler insurgents are not civilians.  They're not even nice people.  They are crazy, psychotic, white trash assholes, who deliberately murdered your own PM.



Shusha said:


> It is the responsibility of all governments and combatants in warfare to separate civilians from military targets.  That applies to all.  Civilian homes and people are NOT military targets.


Israeli nationals in the OPT are not civilians.



Shusha said:


> And again, it is vile to attempt to justify the murder of a specific group of peoples.  There is a term for that, you know.


It's called the "laws of occupation".  You cannot change the demographics of an area under occupation.  Ergo, you can't move your white trash slum lords into an area you occupy.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> This is just so wrong on so many levels, that it is almost criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Rule 6. Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.  That includes the Israeli civilians.


Once settlers move in to the OPT, they are no longer civilians.



RoccoR said:


> Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Protected Persons) who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, "shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed." Arab Palestinians of the West Bank is guilty of the following acts, are subject to prosecution and sentencing under the penal legislation and/or the Articles 64 thru 75 of the Fourth Geneva Convention:
> 
> ◈  Espionage,
> ◈  Serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
> While you are correct, the Israeli citizens are "NOT" categorized as protected persons, they in the category of are all persons who are not members of armed forces or organized armed group = civilians.
> 
> Your statement is very close to advocating the violation of Customary and IHL.
> 
> Article 13  → Protection of the civilian population • Additional Protocol I to GCIV
> 
> 1. The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against the dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules shall be observed in all circumstances.
> 
> 2. The civilian population as such, as well as individual civilians, shall not be the object of attack. Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.
> 
> 3. * Civilians* shall enjoy the protection afforded by this Part, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.​


Sorry, after 50+ years of brutal occupation, you sleep in the bed you made.



RoccoR said:


> Settlers in Area "C" are there under the full Israeli civil and security control and AGREED upon by the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO is considered the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people - LAS Rabat Summit - Resolution (28 October 1974).
> 
> Whereas, the Gaza Palestinians are participating in a belligerent assault on the border with Israel.


That is total bullshit.  Protesting their illegal and immoral incarceration at the hands of a foreign force, is not a belligerent assault.  Israeli snipers deliberately shooting innocent women and children, first responders and the handicapped over 300 meters from Israel, is not a border assault.



RoccoR said:


> The territory, under the governing body of HAMAS, has declared that:
> 
> "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle."​
> It is a much different set of circumstances.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


It's also legal.  What the Israelis are doing, is not.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> This is just so wrong on so many levels, that it is almost criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Rule 6. Civilians are protected against attack, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.  That includes the Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> Once settlers move in to the OPT, they are no longer civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Protected Persons) who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, "shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed." Arab Palestinians of the West Bank is guilty of the following acts, are subject to prosecution and sentencing under the penal legislation and/or the Articles 64 thru 75 of the Fourth Geneva Convention:
> 
> ◈  Espionage,
> ◈  Serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons,​
> While you are correct, the Israeli citizens are "NOT" categorized as protected persons, they in the category of are all persons who are not members of armed forces or organized armed group = civilians.
> 
> Your statement is very close to advocating the violation of Customary and IHL.
> 
> Article 13  → Protection of the civilian population • Additional Protocol I to GCIV
> 
> 1. The civilian population and individual civilians shall enjoy general protection against the dangers arising from military operations. To give effect to this protection, the following rules shall be observed in all circumstances.
> 
> 2. The civilian population as such, as well as individual civilians, shall not be the object of attack. Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.
> 
> 3. * Civilians* shall enjoy the protection afforded by this Part, unless and for such time as they take a direct part in hostilities.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, after 50+ years of brutal occupation, you sleep in the bed you made.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Settlers in Area "C" are there under the full Israeli civil and security control and AGREED upon by the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO is considered the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people - LAS Rabat Summit - Resolution (28 October 1974).
> 
> Whereas, the Gaza Palestinians are participating in a belligerent assault on the border with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is total bullshit.  Protesting their illegal and immoral incarceration at the hands of a foreign force, is not a belligerent assault.  Israeli snipers deliberately shooting innocent women and children, first responders and the handicapped over 300 meters from Israel, is not a border assault.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory, under the governing body of HAMAS, has declared that:
> 
> "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle."​
> It is a much different set of circumstances.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also legal.  What the Israelis are doing, is not.
Click to expand...


You said nothing, as usual.

Just seething with hate. One would also imagine it as personal.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> You said nothing, as usual.
> 
> Just seething with hate. One would also imagine it as personal.


Why would I hate something that has nothing to do with my daily life?


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said nothing, as usual.
> 
> Just seething with hate. One would also imagine it as personal.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate something that has nothing to do with my daily life?
Click to expand...


Could have fooled me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Could have fooled me.


You're being far too generous with yourself, troll.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're being far too generous with yourself, troll.
Click to expand...


Says the seething arch troll himself.

Can't you control your hatred?


----------



## Mindful

*Apartheid*
*by Khaled Abu Toameh
December 20, 2018 at 5:00 am*

*Palestinian Children: Victims of Arab Apartheid*


According to the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR), "legal prohibitions persist on access for Palestinian refugees to 36 liberal or syndicated professions (including in medicine, farming, fishery, and public transportation)... In order to work, Palestinian refugees in Lebanon are required to obtain an annual work permit. Following a change in the law in 2001, Palestinian refugees are reportedly prevented from legal acquiring, transferring or inheriting real property in Lebanon."


The latest failure serves as a reminder of the apartheid and discrimination Palestinians face in Lebanon. According to various human rights organizations, Palestinians there suffer systematic discrimination in nearly every aspect of daily life. The UNHCR also points out that the Palestinians in Lebanon do not have access to Lebanese public health services and rely mostly on UNRWA for health services, as well as non-profit organizations and the Palestinian Red Crescent Society. The Palestinians are also denied access to Lebanese public schools.


Where are all the international human rights organizations and pro-Palestinian groups around the world that feign concern for the suffering of the Palestinians? Will they remain silent over the neglect of Wahbeh because because he died in an Arab country and Israel had nothing to do with his death?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

Since the threshold crossing leading into the new century, there has been this ever-growing  fixation and tendency to label every socio-economic development as "apartheid."  This is particularly true in the Arab World; but the shape of the problem is seen around-the-world. 

What we are discussing here is not a case of "apartheid laws" → targeting Palestinians _(in an Arab country)_.  This is a cultural reaction and backlash to the ever increasing cost and burden on various national economies.  In this case, the example being Lebanon → an Anglo-French forces carve-out in 1918, from the Ottoman Territory of Syria _(True Names: Vilayets of Beirut and Damascus)_.

What we actually are observing are the emirgence of discriminatory laws enacted to reduce the socio-economic burden by the presence of Palestinians in an Arab country _(Lebanon)_.



Mindful said:


> The latest failure serves as a reminder of the apartheid and discrimination Palestinians face in Lebanon. According to various human rights organizations, Palestinians there suffer systematic discrimination in nearly every aspect of daily life


*(COMMENT)*

This is not all that unique or unusual.  You may recall that the US went through this --- which stared the whole ball of wax on the border wall on the southern border with Mexico, and that of the controversy over the order to return Elián González to his father in Cuba.  And who could forget the political uproar over the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) catch and release policy in southern Arizona just this year.

This is socio-economic and political backlash; not apartheid.  And this over extended use of the term "apartheid," as applied in the Middle East, is merely a varient form of the fallacy → the "appeal to an emotion" (_argumentum ad passiones_).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

"In actual area, settlements are taking up virtually the same space they did in the 1990s.  Do you deny that?  It comes from your own publications.  They aren't expanding in any meaningful way.  You scream that they are.... because your agenda isn't the truth."

-----

"SO you cannot deny that settlements aren't expanding, space wise.  You cannot deny that your assertion that withdrawal would bring peace is anything more than wishful thinking.  You can't deny that previous moves towards peace were not reciprocated.  But you can use a dictionary."

-------------------
Needless to say, APN didn't post their withering takedown of this supposed "right wing extremist" on their blog. (I have little problem with a two state solution - if Israel had an actual peace partner that would allow Jews to live there, to buy land and to freely visit their holy places without fear. The fact that the idea of such a solution is so absurd is the real problem, not Israeli intransigence.)

The post I linked to from 2010 is an important one. Peace Now's main argument is that "We advocate a negotiated Isr-Pal peace agreement, w/ 1-to-1 land swaps, that would leave most Israelis where they live now in the West Bank. Israel would then have complete moral high ground and full int'l support when responding to terrorism."

But does Israel really have full international support for Gaza operations after its full withdrawal? Does it really have full international support to respond to Hezbollah after its full withdrawal from Lebanon? It is an absurd fallacy, and Peace Now's entire existence is based on this fallacy of "IF Israel does what we want, THEN things will be peachy keen."


(full article online)

A Twitter conversation with Americans for Peace Now @PeaceNowUS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ken Roth is entitled to his opinion.




And Ken Roth thinks the Israeli settlements are illegal.

So far, so good.

But Ken Roth is also the executive director of Human Rights Watch





When Roth tweets, he is tweeting as the head of HRW, not as a private person -- and he does not even include the usual "retweets are not endorsements" disclaimer on his Twitter profile.

The halo effect that surrounds Human Rights Watch extends to Ken Roth, and he appears not to mind that.

That's OK too.

But Ken Roth does seem to throw around that claim of illegality an awful lot.

(full article online)

@KenRoth from @HRW Is Not An Expert In International Law - But He Plays One On Twitter (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exposé: European organization harasses IDF soldiers in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yeshiva student attacked by Arabs in central Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli teen raised Muslim returns to Judaism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is is how the money of the European Union and the international community is being spent by the "Palestinian resistance."

Hamas in Gaza has just organised a parade to celebrate its campaign against Israel with children dressed up as terrorists. Cost of the grim staging? $534,350 US dollars. Half a million thrown away, so that the Palestinian Arab masses impoverished by Hamas could pay homage to their corrupted jailers. Then they complain that Gaza is in a “humanitarian crisis.”

No, Israeli and Palestinian Arab societies are not the same. No, a society that glorifies death and war, that puts a rifle in the hand of a newborn, that offers its children as martyrs and hangs weapons on them like garlands, is not like a society where mothers have to bury their children killed by terrorism and sing the praises of life instead of hatred. “I'll show you”, Shira Ish Ran said when she woke up, after discovering that she had lost his baby in a Palestinian attack. “I will give birth to many more children”.

The photograph of Amiad Yisrael, Shira's murdered infant son, should win the next journalism awards and become viral on social media. There are no stones, prams, smoke, twisted faces shouting slogans of death and war as in the images of Palestinian Arab mourning that win all the media awards, often artfully mounted. Here are only the hands of a father holding his child who lived just three days. No people and parent, Palestinian or Israeli, should have to live through all this. But only Israel suffers all this without being noticed.

Then I looked at the pictures of the last Israeli soldiers killed by Palestinian terrorists, Yosef Cohen and Yovel Mor Yosef. I never understood, looking at the faces of these young Israelis - children like all the other boys of the West -  how the “nice people”, the pacifists, the leftists, those who call them “occupiers”, do not understand that without them, without Tsahal (the Israeli army), the question of peace between Israel and its neighbors would never even have been raised in 70 years.

(full article online)

What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons are not the same and not equivalent.
Click to expand...

I totally disagree.  That is a total dismissal of the validity of what they experience and fear, and essentially excuses it.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What factual errors?  Is that all you got out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I haven't heard before.  From both sides.  Was there something in particular you wanted to discuss?
Click to expand...


No. It was an interesting article  worth a read.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons are not the same and not equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree.  That is a total dismissal of the validity of what they experience and fear, and essentially excuses it.
Click to expand...

The Palestinian population, not the leaders,  are experiencing and fearing .......because???

What are they led to believe from birth?
What do they learn in school?
What do they learn in their summer camps?
What do they learn in their films or plays?

How much of all of the above is responsible for what they experience and fear, and how they react towards all they hear and experience?

How much is the teachings of Islam responsible for what they experience and fear?

Why can't the Palestinian Leaders change the school curriculum, etc..... as they were to do with the Oslo Accords, to prepare the population for peace with Israel?

Do yo have an answer to any of the above?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR), "legal prohibitions persist on access for Palestinian refugees to 36 liberal or syndicated professions (including in medicine, farming, fishery, and public transportation)... In order to work, Palestinian refugees in Lebanon are required to obtain an annual work permit. Following a change in the law in 2001, Palestinian refugees are reportedly prevented from legal acquiring, transferring or inheriting real property in Lebanon."


The latest failure serves as a reminder of the apartheid and discrimination Palestinians face in Lebanon. According to various human rights organizations, Palestinians there suffer systematic discrimination in nearly every aspect of daily life. The UNHCR also points out that the Palestinians in Lebanon do not have access to Lebanese public health services and rely mostly on UNRWA for health services, as well as non-profit organizations and the Palestinian Red Crescent Society. The Palestinians are also denied access to Lebanese public schools.


Where are all the international human rights organizations and pro-Palestinian groups around the world that feign concern for the suffering of the Palestinians? Will they remain silent over the neglect of Wahbeh because because he died in an Arab country and Israel had nothing to do with his death?

(full article online)

Palestinian Children: Victims of Arab Apartheid


----------



## Sixties Fan

Likewise, the PLO’s claim to a “state of Palestine’s” sovereignty in “East Jerusalem” is central to its ICC case. The ICC is not a court of unlimited jurisdiction. It can only consider cases concerning conduct within the territory of states that have accepted the court’s jurisdiction. If “East Jerusalem” is part of a corpus separatum, it is not territory of a “state of Palestine,” and the ICC lacks jurisdiction to investigate or prosecute any alleged crimes committed there—a concession the PLO is unwilling to make when it seeks to criminalize Jewish residents of “East Jerusalem” as “illegal settlers.”

It is simply not possible for all of Jerusalem to be a corpus separatum subject to no territorial sovereignty, and at the same time for more than half of Jerusalem to be sovereign territory of a state called Palestine.

Logic, it seems, is not the currency of a successful legal strategy in international courts. The politicized ICJ may bow to Palestinian demands to call Jerusalem a “corpus separatum” even as the politicized ICC bows to Palestinian demands to recognize “East Jerusalem” as “occupied Palestinian territory.” Experience teaches that Palestinian claims need not persuade or even be logically consistent to succeed, as long as they aim at disadvantaging Israel. The tragedy is that the ICC and ICJ are now joining hands in helping the PLO make a mockery of international law.

(full article online)

Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?


----------



## Sixties Fan

For Years, Qatar Funded Hamas Schools In Gaza Where Children Receive Weapons Training


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that there are many reasons for fear and distrust including loss of land and homes, violence, kids incarcerated as adults, etc.  you are choosing to ignore it when you seem to imply Palestinians have no valid reasons to fear and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons are not the same and not equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally disagree.  That is a total dismissal of the validity of what they experience and fear, and essentially excuses it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian population, not the leaders,  are experiencing and fearing .......because???
> 
> What are they led to believe from birth?
> What do they learn in school?
> What do they learn in their summer camps?
> What do they learn in their films or plays?
Click to expand...


And add to that - what experience in their daily lives that would in any way alter those things?


Having soldiers break on and drag your kids off in the middle of night and you as a parent cant even go to them.
Losing a brother to IDF gun fire...and everyone you know has lost someone to violence.
Seeing school boy shot for throwing rocks while the settler rock thrower nearby is undisturbed. And not being able to do anything about it.
Seeing walls and checkpoints blocking access to their family farmland.
Seeing their generations of olive trees burned down, and again...little done that makes an impression on the culprits. 

Seeing a Palestinian mother killed by a (likely) Jewish rock thrower, and it is dismissed by Israeli politicians yet a week later, when a Jewish mother is attacked and her baby dies - the outcry is huge, and processes and revenge is demanded: Right warns Netanyahu he’s on borrowed time

Seeing their access to parts of of their community restricted due to a new rec center built for the exclusive use of the settler community kids while their kids have to play in the street, as was noted in the article I posted it earlier.

Getting assaulted and beaten up because you are Arab or are speaking Arabic. Hate crimes against Palestinians on the rise in Israel and West Bank

Being told you don't belong there when your family and community have existed there for centuries.

Seeing a new illegal settlement pop up on your farmland - illegal, yet infrastructure, schools and protection supplied by the Israeli government while you cant add a simple school without it being torn down by the government. 

Seeing your access to the Israeli courts in sharply disputes sharply curtailed...and told even if you win, the illegal settlement will stay, become legalized, and you will be compensated "125%" for property that has been in your family for generations.

Seeing Israel putting in 15 waste treatment plants, which it can operate more cheaply and with fewer environmental regulations in the West Bank, while Palestinian residents there can't even get the infrastructure approved for basic services.

Having trash, and worse dumped on you when you have to walk through portions of Jerusalem.

None of this absolves violence.  But severing the Palestinians actions and anger from their daily reality and history is dishonest.   There are reasons for it, and they are perfectly valid reasons even if the actions they undertake are not.  Many of the above fears are *shared by their Jewish counterparts*:  violence, hatred for being who they are, etc. yet you say the Palestinians have "no valid reason" for these fears and anger?  Really?



What do Israeli's learn about Palestinians?

Food for thought:  Jewish and Palestinian Children Learn Together at Jerusalem 'Greenhouse' of Coexistence




> How much of all of the above is responsible for what they experience and fear, and how they react towards all they hear and experience?
> 
> How much is the teachings of Islam responsible for what they experience and fear?
> 
> Why can't the Palestinian Leaders change the school curriculum, etc..... as they were to do with the Oslo Accords, to prepare the population for peace with Israel?
> 
> Do yo have an answer to any of the above?



In many parts of Israel, Jews and Arabs largely got along, sharing communities etc. What changed?  Greater extremism and intolerance since the break up of the British Mandate?  Why 

Why can't Jewish leaders change their school curriculum?

I think quite honestly, they should get together and create a shared curriculum, one that recognizes the other, and their rights, respects that their historical narratives WILL be different, but tries to at least strengthen that which is in common and not make the other "disappear".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.
> 
> *A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
> A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it before.  Thanks for posting it again.
> Many Muslims work for Jewish settlers, by the way.
Click to expand...

Indeed, it is a subservient position.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect both Anti-Israeli Posters and Anti-Palestinian posters will not want to read or discuss this but it’s a really thoughtful, observant and respectful article..very human, worth a read.
> 
> *A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers*
> A Muslim Among Israeli Settlers
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it before.  Thanks for posting it again.
> Many Muslims work for Jewish settlers, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is a subservient position.
Click to expand...

What a beautiful piece of Pallywood.  Beautiful, I say.
Well done.
Oscar nominated?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.



Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)


*(COMMENT)*

I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.

While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?


*(COMMENT)*

This is a trick question...

No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.

It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.

The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.

OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco,  I believe that the Jordanians attempted to Annex all they conquered after 1948, but the UN, etc, not sure who besides the British did not agree to it.

After trying to get more land in 1967, Jordan lost that part of Jerusalem they had conquered.  It became in the hands of Israel ever since.

In 1988, with the Peace Treaty, Jordan gave up any claims on any and all the territories it had conquered in 1948.

And true, as you say, Arabs never had sovereignty over any of the land, be it during the Ottoman Empire or afterwards.

They want it because the Jews have it.
They want it because they do not allow Jews to have rights.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Says the seething arch troll himself.
> 
> Can't you control your hatred?


I asked you a question, are you going to answer it?  

Only trolls don't answer questions.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:

That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.

Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.

That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.

Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?

Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.

Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
Click to expand...

"That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"

TRUE

You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.

And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?

Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.   

It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.

It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.

"Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?

There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.

NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.

Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
Click to expand...

Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
Click to expand...

And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.

Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.

When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.

So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.

Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.

How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.

Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online:  What we, Western idiots, will never get about Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is ‘East Jerusalem’ Palestinian Territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
Click to expand...

I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
Click to expand...

You have said absolutely NOTHING.

You are doing nothing else but Generalizing everything.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
Click to expand...

Maybe, just Maybe, the USA knows that Israel wants Peace and that the Palestinians have not stopped wanting to destroy Israel (as written in their charters) and have refused endless plans for peace, including following the requirements of the Oslo Accords.

JUST Maybe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The U.N.’s anti-Israel history is both long and undeniable. And journalists shouldn’t pretend otherwise. As Winston Churchill—himself a former journalist—famously observed, “The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.”*

(full article online)

CAMERA Op-Ed: The U.N.’s Anti-Israel Bias Isn’t Up For Debate


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Zionism Is Not Like Pan-Africanism and White Nationalism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The CICC’s highly inaccurate summary states, in full:

“The Israel-Palestine conflict is one of the longest running in modern history. Following the establishment of the state of Israel in 1948, violence erupted between Israeli armed forces and Palestinian armed groups. During the first and second intifadas in the late 1980s and early 2000s respectively, mass violations of international law occurred, with civilian casualties on both sides. Hundreds of thousands of Palestinians fled to neighboring countries, where many remain in refugee camps. Gaza saw a recurrence of violence in April 2014 after the collapse of US-led peace negotiations. The death of two Palestinian teenagers and the subsequent abduction and death of three Israeli teenagers led to the launch of an Israeli military campaign into Gaza (Operation Protective Edge). The conflict caused a high number of civilian casualties. Between June and November 2014, over 2,000 Palestinians and 70 Israelis were reportedly killed, and more than 11,000 Palestinians and 1600 Israelis injured according to reports by the UN Refugee Agency and others.”

The most obvious inaccuracies include:


Immediately following Israel’s Declaration of Independence on the basis of UNGA 181, five Arab states – Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Iraq – not “Palestinian armed groups” invaded the newborn country seeking to eliminate it. Local armed Palestinian militias assisted the Arab states in their military campaign.
Arab violence against the Jewish population began well before May 1948. Notable examples include the 1929 Hebron Massacre, the 1936-1939 Arab Revolt, and fighting following the 1947 UN Partition vote.
The “Palestinian armed groups” usually associated with the Arab-Israeli conflict did not come into existence until much later: Fatah (1959), PLO (1964), PFLP (1967), and Hamas (1988).

(full article online)

ICC Lobby Group’s Embarrassing Account of the Arab-Israeli Conflict


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, just Maybe, the USA knows that Israel wants Peace and that the Palestinians have not stopped wanting to destroy Israel (as written in their charters) and have refused endless plans for peace, including following the requirements of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> JUST Maybe.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  Or maybe it is far more cynical and all about national self interest.  Like building settlements on contested territory (that sure shows they want peace eh?)


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have said absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> You are doing nothing else but Generalizing everything.
Click to expand...

I am not in the mood for novel length posts.  Most of this discussion IS generalizing, it is what you do with the Palestinians and it is done with the Jews.  Partly why I posted the article I did.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, just Maybe, the USA knows that Israel wants Peace and that the Palestinians have not stopped wanting to destroy Israel (as written in their charters) and have refused endless plans for peace, including following the requirements of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> JUST Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Or maybe it is far more cynical and all about national self interest.  Like building settlements on contested territory (that sure shows they want peace eh?)
Click to expand...


If Israel had any interests in territory only, it would have expelled all, or most Arabs from Judea and Samaria and the previous Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1967 and avoided beliefs like yours.

And most of all, it would have never have expelled all of its Jews from Gaza and some of Judea and Samaria in 2005.

You really know history.  You really know Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have said absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> You are doing nothing else but Generalizing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in the mood for novel length posts.  Most of this discussion IS generalizing, it is what you do with the Palestinians and it is done with the Jews.  Partly why I posted the article I did.
Click to expand...

I have never generalized about the Palestinians.  I have always said that there are the Leaders who want the destruction of Israel, there are those in the population who eagerly follow those teachings and there are those who are against all of the above and want peace with Israel.

And there is no way to generalize the Jewish people either.  They come in all shapes, sizes and opinions.

But you are not willing to do, so far, is show me what in Camera and other sites would be considered Propaganda and not factual reporting or writing.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, just Maybe, the USA knows that Israel wants Peace and that the Palestinians have not stopped wanting to destroy Israel (as written in their charters) and have refused endless plans for peace, including following the requirements of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> JUST Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Or maybe it is far more cynical and all about national self interest.  Like building settlements on contested territory (that sure shows they want peace eh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel had any interests in territory only, it would have expelled all, or most Arabs from Judea and Samaria and the previous Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1967 and avoided beliefs like yours.
> 
> And most of all, it would have never have expelled all of its Jews from Gaza and some of Judea and Samaria in 2005.
> 
> You really know history.  You really know Israel.
Click to expand...


That is all opinion.  Your opinion.

Part of the reason they removed Jewish residents from those areas was the political and economic price of maintaining a military presence to protect a small group of people was becoming too high.

Oh...and you really don’t think Israel desired territory?


Former chief of staff: Ariel Sharon designed Gaza disengagement to save West Bank settlements
Former prime minister Ariel Sharon pulled out of Gaza in 2005 *to save the West Bank settlement blocs and to improve Israel’s securit*y, Dov Weisglass, a close confidante of Sharon and his former chief of staff, said at an event to mark the 10-year anniversary of the Gaza disengagement.

Weisglass attempted to explain to the audience of a seminar that was held Thursday at the Interdisciplinary Center Herzliya how it was that Ariel Sharon, known as the father of the settlement movement, decided to pull out of Gaza, a move that led to the destruction of 21 settlements there.

At the time, Sharon held a stormy meeting with settler leaders in which *he explained to them that the dream of a Greater Israel,* in which Israel held on to all of the West Bank and Gaza, was no longer possible.

“We have lost this battle,” Sharon told them, “but if you let me work, I will save the settlement blocs [in the West Bank], where 80 percent of the population lives – and if you continue to obstruct this, we will lose even this,” recalled Weisglass.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have said absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> You are doing nothing else but Generalizing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in the mood for novel length posts.  Most of this discussion IS generalizing, it is what you do with the Palestinians and it is done with the Jews.  Partly why I posted the article I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never generalized about the Palestinians.  I have always said that there are the Leaders who want the destruction of Israel, there are those in the population who eagerly follow those teachings and there are those who are against all of the above and want peace with Israel.
> 
> *And there is no way to generalize the Jewish people either.  They come in all shapes, sizes and opinions.*
> 
> But you are not willing to do, so far, is show me what in Camera and other sites would be considered Propaganda and not factual reporting or writing.
Click to expand...


And I totally agree.

Propaganda...one example
The Mideast Editing Wars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, just Maybe, the USA knows that Israel wants Peace and that the Palestinians have not stopped wanting to destroy Israel (as written in their charters) and have refused endless plans for peace, including following the requirements of the Oslo Accords.
> 
> JUST Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Or maybe it is far more cynical and all about national self interest.  Like building settlements on contested territory (that sure shows they want peace eh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel had any interests in territory only, it would have expelled all, or most Arabs from Judea and Samaria and the previous Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem in 1967 and avoided beliefs like yours.
> 
> And most of all, it would have never have expelled all of its Jews from Gaza and some of Judea and Samaria in 2005.
> 
> You really know history.  You really know Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all opinion.  Your opinion.
> 
> Part of the reason they removed Jewish residents from those areas was the political and economic price of maintaining a military presence to protect a small group of people was becoming too high.
> 
> Oh...and you really don’t think Israel desired territory?
> 
> 
> Former chief of staff: Ariel Sharon designed Gaza disengagement to save West Bank settlements
> Former prime minister Ariel Sharon pulled out of Gaza in 2005 *to save the West Bank settlement blocs and to improve Israel’s securit*y, Dov Weisglass, a close confidante of Sharon and his former chief of staff, said at an event to mark the 10-year anniversary of the Gaza disengagement.
> 
> Weisglass attempted to explain to the audience of a seminar that was held Thursday at the Interdisciplinary Center Herzliya how it was that Ariel Sharon, known as the father of the settlement movement, decided to pull out of Gaza, a move that led to the destruction of 21 settlements there.
> 
> At the time, Sharon held a stormy meeting with settler leaders in which *he explained to them that the dream of a Greater Israel,* in which Israel held on to all of the West Bank and Gaza, was no longer possible.
> 
> “We have lost this battle,” Sharon told them, “but if you let me work, I will save the settlement blocs [in the West Bank], where 80 percent of the population lives – and if you continue to obstruct this, we will lose even this,” recalled Weisglass.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have said absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> You are doing nothing else but Generalizing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not in the mood for novel length posts.  Most of this discussion IS generalizing, it is what you do with the Palestinians and it is done with the Jews.  Partly why I posted the article I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never generalized about the Palestinians.  I have always said that there are the Leaders who want the destruction of Israel, there are those in the population who eagerly follow those teachings and there are those who are against all of the above and want peace with Israel.
> 
> *And there is no way to generalize the Jewish people either.  They come in all shapes, sizes and opinions.*
> 
> But you are not willing to do, so far, is show me what in Camera and other sites would be considered Propaganda and not factual reporting or writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I totally agree.
> 
> Propaganda...one example
> The Mideast Editing Wars
Click to expand...

You are giving me a third party's opinion on how Camera is propaganda.  And from a Liberal, biased publication .
And I am not against it being a Liberal site, publication, but.....
are they looking at Camera's articles in a non biased way?
How does one know?

What exactly was written in Camera which one can consider as non true, as propaganda?

Did you read the articles from Camera? Any articles?

What stood out to you in those articles as being not true?

Choose any article and point out the lie, the propaganda, please.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  "Coyote, et al,

Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art. 



Coyote said:


> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.


*(COMMENT)*

While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".

This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially, 
propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.

✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity. 
✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.

The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."  

The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.  

*(HISTORY)*

For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word Propaganda implies not telling the truth in order to make people believe what is not true.
> 
> Do YOU believe that THAT is what Israel does?
> 
> Again, I am going to ask for specific examples, just as I asked from Camera, which I am still waiting for.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe Israel does.  I believe EVERY nation does.  Why would Israel be any different?  Just as an exame look at what were once the prevailing narratives in my own country.
Click to expand...

We need a whole thread for Israel's lies there are so many.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The CICC’s highly inaccurate summary states, in full:
> 
> “The Israel-Palestine conflict is one of the longest running in modern history. Following the establishment of the state of Israel in 1948, violence erupted between Israeli armed forces and Palestinian armed groups. During the first and second intifadas in the late 1980s and early 2000s respectively, mass violations of international law occurred, with civilian casualties on both sides. Hundreds of thousands of Palestinians fled to neighboring countries, where many remain in refugee camps. Gaza saw a recurrence of violence in April 2014 after the collapse of US-led peace negotiations. The death of two Palestinian teenagers and the subsequent abduction and death of three Israeli teenagers led to the launch of an Israeli military campaign into Gaza (Operation Protective Edge). The conflict caused a high number of civilian casualties. Between June and November 2014, over 2,000 Palestinians and 70 Israelis were reportedly killed, and more than 11,000 Palestinians and 1600 Israelis injured according to reports by the UN Refugee Agency and others.”
> 
> The most obvious inaccuracies include:
> 
> 
> Immediately following Israel’s Declaration of Independence on the basis of UNGA 181, five Arab states – Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Iraq – not “Palestinian armed groups” invaded the newborn country seeking to eliminate it. Local armed Palestinian militias assisted the Arab states in their military campaign.
> Arab violence against the Jewish population began well before May 1948. Notable examples include the 1929 Hebron Massacre, the 1936-1939 Arab Revolt, and fighting following the 1947 UN Partition vote.
> The “Palestinian armed groups” usually associated with the Arab-Israeli conflict did not come into existence until much later: Fatah (1959), PLO (1964), PFLP (1967), and Hamas (1988).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ICC Lobby Group’s Embarrassing Account of the Arab-Israeli Conflict


WOW, NGO Monitor has its own list of inaccuracies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Los Angeles Times Corrects About 'Palestine,' Banned Countries


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CICC’s highly inaccurate summary states, in full:
> 
> “The Israel-Palestine conflict is one of the longest running in modern history. Following the establishment of the state of Israel in 1948, violence erupted between Israeli armed forces and Palestinian armed groups. During the first and second intifadas in the late 1980s and early 2000s respectively, mass violations of international law occurred, with civilian casualties on both sides. Hundreds of thousands of Palestinians fled to neighboring countries, where many remain in refugee camps. Gaza saw a recurrence of violence in April 2014 after the collapse of US-led peace negotiations. The death of two Palestinian teenagers and the subsequent abduction and death of three Israeli teenagers led to the launch of an Israeli military campaign into Gaza (Operation Protective Edge). The conflict caused a high number of civilian casualties. Between June and November 2014, over 2,000 Palestinians and 70 Israelis were reportedly killed, and more than 11,000 Palestinians and 1600 Israelis injured according to reports by the UN Refugee Agency and others.”
> 
> The most obvious inaccuracies include:
> 
> 
> Immediately following Israel’s Declaration of Independence on the basis of UNGA 181, five Arab states – Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, and Iraq – not “Palestinian armed groups” invaded the newborn country seeking to eliminate it. Local armed Palestinian militias assisted the Arab states in their military campaign.
> Arab violence against the Jewish population began well before May 1948. Notable examples include the 1929 Hebron Massacre, the 1936-1939 Arab Revolt, and fighting following the 1947 UN Partition vote.
> The “Palestinian armed groups” usually associated with the Arab-Israeli conflict did not come into existence until much later: Fatah (1959), PLO (1964), PFLP (1967), and Hamas (1988).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ICC Lobby Group’s Embarrassing Account of the Arab-Israeli Conflict
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, NGO Monitor has its own list of inaccuracies.
Click to expand...


Do you think maybe what the Arab countries did to their Palestinians is hard to forgive?  And then come the Zionists to piss the Palestinians off even further with their peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Coyote, et al,
> 
> Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".
> 
> This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially,
> propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> ✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity.
> ✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
> ✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
> The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.
> 
> The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."
> 
> The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.
> 
> *(HISTORY)*
> 
> For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' sctivities can be considered propoganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Coyote, et al,
> 
> Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".
> 
> This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially,
> propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> ✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity.
> ✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
> ✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
> The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.
> 
> The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."
> 
> The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.
> 
> *(HISTORY)*
> 
> For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' sctivities can be considered propoganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars
Click to expand...

That is not an example of a Camera propaganda because it is not a Camera article.

You may go through any of their articles here:

CAMERA

.....and then let us know what is not accurate, a lie, or propaganda.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  "Coyote, et al,

Propaganda is not always malevolent.  Propaganda is not always untrue.



Coyote said:


> That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' activities can be considered propaganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars


*(COMMENT)*

The difference between journalism _(accurate reporting of the facts)_ and propaganda _(presentation based on a predetermined message)_ is the manner in which the news ingredients are edited, assembled and presented.  The same set of facts can be delivered as journalist news or as directional thought propaganda.

Also, there is a difference in the veracity, reliability, and perception that any given source has.  I (for instance) can say that the Islamic Resistance follows the teaching of the Koran.  In my case, it means nothing.  On the other hand, if an Islamic Cleric says the same thing, it has more of an impact.  Who presents the new is as important as the truth.




​
What does this chart tell you*?  *On this chart* - *CNN is _(perceived)_ as liberal _(left of unbiased)_ as FOX News is _(perceived)_ conservative _(right of unbiased)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All the things people choose to believe.  How in the world did this person come to think what it wrote?  Computer mistake?  How did that happen??? ]

A jewelry store at Paris Orly airport apologized for describing Israel’s Ben Gurion Airport as being located in “Occupied Palestine Territories.”

In October, a receipt given to an Israeli couple who purchased an item at the Royal Quartz/Galeries Lafayette store said Ben Gurion was in occupied “Palestine.” The airport is not located in disputed territories.

(full article online)

Paris duty free store sorry for calling Tel Aviv airport ‘occupied Palestine’


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Coyote, et al,
> 
> Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".
> 
> This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially,
> propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> ✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity.
> ✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
> ✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
> The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.
> 
> The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."
> 
> The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.
> 
> *(HISTORY)*
> 
> For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' sctivities can be considered propoganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an example of a Camera propaganda because it is not a Camera article.
> 
> You may go through any of their articles here:
> 
> CAMERA
> 
> .....and then let us know what is not accurate, a lie, or propaganda.
Click to expand...


It is an example of how CAMERA is conducting propoganda through editing Wiki.

Here is another example - I'm not going to read through and pick a part an article other sources do it (after all - CAMERA picks up articles for you - you don't do it yourself).

Silencing Israel's critics


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Coyote, et al,
> 
> Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".
> 
> This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially,
> propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> ✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity.
> ✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
> ✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
> The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.
> 
> The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."
> 
> The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.
> 
> *(HISTORY)*
> 
> For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' sctivities can be considered propoganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an example of a Camera propaganda because it is not a Camera article.
> 
> You may go through any of their articles here:
> 
> CAMERA
> 
> .....and then let us know what is not accurate, a lie, or propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an example of how CAMERA is conducting propoganda through editing Wiki.
> 
> Here is another example - I'm not going to read through and pick a part an article other sources do it (after all - CAMERA picks up articles for you - you don't do it yourself).
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
Click to expand...

More nonsense you have picked up from the sources you read.

But I will leave it that


----------



## Sixties Fan

He cited Levy’s recent scurrilous – indeed, obscene – article written the day after the young couple Shira and Amichai Ish Ran, married for less than a year, were shot and badly wounded in a terrorist attack. Shira was 30 weeks pregnant; and the doctors in the Sha’arei Tzedek Hospital in Jerusalem did sterling work, delivering the tiny baby prematurely and desperately fighting to keep him alive.

Tragically, the infant died, less than four days old, surrounded by his parents’ love, and the prayers of countless Jews and supporters of Israel, both in Israel and abroad.

When the baby died, Levy wrote a now-notorious op-ed in _Haaretz_ under the headline “I feel no sympathy for the settlers”:

“I have no sympathy for the settlers, not even when they are hit by tragedy. A pregnant woman was wounded and her newborn baby died of its wounds – what can be worse than that? Driving on their roads is frightening, the violent opposition to their presence is growing – and I feel no sympathy for their tragedy, nor do I feel any compassion or solidarity.”

Of course any decent person shudders in disgust at Mr Levy’s callousness, his sheer inhumanity, his empathy with murder. You don’t have to be Jewish, or to support Israel or Zionism, to regard My Levy and his ideology as beneath contempt. You have only to be human.

And of course_ Israel National News’_s op-ed writer Yochanan Visser’s reaction that _Haaretz_columnist Gideon Levy should be fired is eminently understandable.

But with all due respect to Mr Visser, I beg to disagree.


(full article online)

Thank you Gideon Levy, keep on writing!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Coyote, et al,
> 
> Of course, the ultimate objective of any K Street Advocate, Lobbyist, policy institute, and consulting or research groups is to be both sought after and influential.  The K Street Brain Trusts are the mystic unofficial advisers specializing in the various niche markets needs, Political and Economic Planning (PEP), and strategy developers.  These are the actors behind the scenes --- both specialists and general practitioners of their art.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While they may very well be connected, and in turn influential, they are not "powerful" _per se_.  The illusion of power comes from their _clientele_.  The specters of K Street must constantly be working to injecting their business with new blood; otherwise, their illusion of power evaporates.  But make no mistake, a lobby is a business like any other business; except they broker influence.  Influence brokering is about directing, protection, or inducing the change in the mind of the "true power.".
> 
> This is different from a propaganda machine.  The propaganda machine is an outlet of information crafted to meet specific target influence objectives that are far behind the rarefied gases of politics.  Essentially,
> propaganda is any form of communication in support of national objectives designed to influence the opinions, emotions, attitudes, or behavior of any group in order to benefit the sponsor, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> ✪  White propaganda → indorcement and acknowledged by the sponsor associated with its true identity.
> ✪  Gray propaganda → its chief quality is that it does not specifically identify any source.
> ✪  Black propaganda → usually with the intent of subversion; but its principle quality is that it emanate from a source other than the true identity.​
> The unofficial advisers _(across the entire spectrum of topics with political importance)_ are not propagandist.
> 
> The accusations commonly made about the nebulas Jewish Lobby _(and it's overinflated mythical power)_ is itself - "propaganda."
> 
> The apparatus behind the pro-Palestinian propaganda effort is multi-faceted.  The key facet being the source of funding.  Just the same as al-Jazzera is a counterpart propaganda element to the Voice of America, the scope and nature of the funding are radically different from pro-Israeli propaganda _(near entirely open source)_.  Pro-Palestinian funding that keeps it alive is from four primary sources:  •  International  •  Local event sponsorship • Contributions from Individual Benefactors.  Pro-Palestinian propaganda operation is also a business, which operates similarly to multi-level marketers.
> 
> *(HISTORY)*
> 
> For centuries, the opponent of the Jewish people have been using the color of law to give the appearance that there is some legitimacy to forcing change upon the Jewish culture.  What we see today, is merely a periodic reappearance of the misfeasance and malfeasance that has haunted the Jews for nearly two thousand years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good definition to keep in mind.  Going by it...I do think CAMERA' sctivities can be considered propoganda.  This was one example: The Mideast Editing Wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an example of a Camera propaganda because it is not a Camera article.
> 
> You may go through any of their articles here:
> 
> CAMERA
> 
> .....and then let us know what is not accurate, a lie, or propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an example of how CAMERA is conducting propoganda through editing Wiki.
> 
> Here is another example - I'm not going to read through and pick a part an article other sources do it (after all - CAMERA picks up articles for you - you don't do it yourself).
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
Click to expand...

Every paper has its analysis:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

"Team Israel"

Who amongst you can explain this paper:

Silencing Israel's critics


Is it written with the truth in mind?

Or is it no more than a number of conspiracy theories, by a couple of people on what is called 'the American left',  aimed at making Americans demand that its government stop funding any aid to Israel, as we hear so many of our posters express in what they write?

It was written in 2006.  Possibly not the first paper of its kind.

Can anyone expand on this?
Does it need to, or is it self explanatory?
Does the link I posted cover everything about the above article, or is more research needed? Here it is below:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> "Team Israel"
> 
> Who amongst you can explain this paper:
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
> 
> 
> Is it written with the truth in mind?
> 
> Or is it no more than a number of conspiracy theories, by a couple of people on what is called 'the American left',  aimed at making Americans demand that its government stop funding any aid to Israel, as we hear so many of our posters express in what they write?
> 
> It was written in 2006.  Possibly not the first paper of its kind.
> 
> Can anyone expand on this?
> Does it need to, or is it self explanatory?
> Does the link I posted cover everything about the above article, or is more research needed? Here it is below:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html



Or maybe it is accurate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Team Israel"
> 
> Who amongst you can explain this paper:
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
> 
> 
> Is it written with the truth in mind?
> 
> Or is it no more than a number of conspiracy theories, by a couple of people on what is called 'the American left',  aimed at making Americans demand that its government stop funding any aid to Israel, as we hear so many of our posters express in what they write?
> 
> It was written in 2006.  Possibly not the first paper of its kind.
> 
> Can anyone expand on this?
> Does it need to, or is it self explanatory?
> Does the link I posted cover everything about the above article, or is more research needed? Here it is below:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it is accurate.
Click to expand...

But you are not able to tell me what is accurate about the paper, and a paper it is, and why.

Is the Washington Post article accurate about what the paper says?  And why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Tunnels are "defense" against Israel possible aggression, lol
Hide like rats, like Hamas and then say, oh.....you started it. ]

Lebanon's reaction to Hezbollah tunnels


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab world likes to celebrate Judaism and Christianity - when there are few to no Jews and Christians left.

During Chanukah, Egypt held a very public Chanukah celebration even as the Jewish community has dwindled to less than 10.

Christians have been fleeing the PA since Oslo, but the PA puts on a big show of lighting the Christmas tree in Bethlehem every year, accompanied by speeches about how evil Israel is.

And now, for the first time in more than ten years, Gaza held a Christmas-tree lighting ceremony on Saturday, where lots of officials waxed poetic on how important Christians are to the Palestinian people.

The number of Christians in Gaza has plummeted from about 3000 ten years ago to less than 750 today.

(full article online)

Now that there are practically no Christians left, Gaza lights a Christimas tree ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Isn't he nice.  The new Muslim Emperor of the former Ottoman Empire tells his young people that Jews beat up Palestinian Women and Children.  Because Arabs are such saints and they do not do that at all.  Let us forget about "Honor Killings", shall we? 
And the Ottomans, who joined the Germans in WWI, accuses Israel of being Nazis.  Oh, the irony (Armenia, anyone? ) ]

Erdogan, a staunch supporter of the Gaza-ruling terror group Hamas, has long been a harsh critic of Israel and regularly likens its actions vis-a-vis the Palestinians to the mass Nazi murder of Jews during the Holocaust.

(full article online)

Erdogan tells Turkish youths: ‘Jews in Israel’ beat Palestinian women, kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

And the story is driving Arab social media crazy.

They are misreporting the story as if Daniel converted just to marry the girl, and therefore this is being painted as another Israeli plot to "normalize" with its Arab neighbors.

The Dabash family is disowning him, saying that they have nothing to do with this person who had a Jewish mother.

(full article online)

Arabs upset at latest "normalization" as a a Jew raised as a Palestinian marries a Jewish woman ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the past month, 15 Molotov cocktails have been thrown at the apartment building where Jewish families live in the Ma'ale Zeitim neighborhood of Jerusalem, _Ynet _reported.

On Sunday night, two Molotov cocktails were thrown at the Givon family's balcony. One of the Molotov cocktails landed less than a meter from the window of the house, next to which were the two small children. The Givon family, accustomed to the situation, took out the fire hose used to irrigate houseplants and extinguished the burning bottle.

This case follows two other cases of Molotov cocktails thrown at families living in Ma'ale Hazeitim during the past month. A few weeks ago, nine Molotov cocktails were thrown at the building and some of them fell on the balcony of the Givon family's home, causing damage to the plants grass and the flowers they planted. A few days earlier four Molotov cocktails were thrown.

(full article online)

15 firebombs in a month: Jerusalem families terrorized


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Europe is over”, Mark Lewis told Israeli_ Channel 10 _after landing with his partner Mandy Blumenthal at Tel Aviv airport. “People killed in museums in Belgium, people killed in schools in France, people attacked in England. There is only one place where Jews can go”, added Lewis. And that place is Israel.

Lewis, 54, is one of the UK's leading lawyers. A few days later, another Labor Party official was suspended for comments on social media in which he accused the Jews of orchestrating world conflicts. Mohammed Yasin, head of Corbyn's Labor in the West Midlands, had written that “Jews are responsible for all wars in the world”.

A few hours later, in Sarcelles, in the French Val-d'Oise, a Jewish woman was assaulted, beaten up, her nose broken.

A year ago, a fourteen-year-old Jewish student from Berlin had been the victim of assaults by his classmates at a Berlin-based institute, Friedenau, which was part of the “School against racism” network. Many of the students have Turkish or Arab roots. “The Jews are all murderers”, said a student to the boy. The school in Berlin forbade him to change classes in the school in order not to establish a severe precedent.

In the same area, in Friedenau, Rabbi Daniel Alter was beaten on the street before his daughter's eyes. Klara Kohn, a daughter of Auschwitz survivors, was mocked by the students in a school in Hanover who sang “Jews to the gas”.
-----
The number of European languages heard in Tel Aviv, Netanya or Jerusalem certainly does not go unnoticed to any visitor in Israel. They are the European refugees fleeing from the new anti-Semitism. 50 years ago, Europe saw the arrival of the Jews from Islam. Now European Jews are fleeing to Israel after Islam came to Europe. Such a tragic irony!

(full article online)

Those European refugees in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not Satire ]

latest rant, Okasha claims that the Jews of France stole the Rosetta Stone to hide the advanced scientific secrets of Egypt and keep them for themselves. He claimed that only French Jews have access to the stone and can decipher it.

In fact the Rosetta Stone is one of the most studied pieces of archaeology in history and it has been in England for over two hundred years.

Okasha said during his program "Egypt Today" that the secrets of deciphering the Rosetta Stone are not yet known because it is in France now, saying that the Jewish French scholars know very well that the stone contains many secrets. These secrets, when deciphered, would reveal the scientific achievements of ancient Egyptians, but the Jews are keeping that ancient knowledge to themselves.

(full article online)

Egyptian TV host: "Jews stole the Rosetta Stone and are hiding its secrets"  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC WS radio’s ‘World Update’ misleads on UN SC resolution 1701


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zarif: We never said Israel should be destroyed


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> BBC WS radio’s ‘World Update’ misleads on UN SC resolution 1701


This was a lie from your link...

_"Failing to explain that Hizballah started the 2006 war when it conducted a cross-border raid, killed and abducted Israeli soldiers..."_​The Israeli soldiers were captured on Lebanese soil.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Marc Hill’s “Collective Punishment”*

Marc Hill connects the black civil rights movement and the Muslim terror war against Israel. Let us be clear, there is no connection whatsoever between the civil rights movement in the USA and the Muslim Arab terror war against Jews in the name of “palestine”.


Hill says that just as American blacks should be using violence against the “violent” state of America, he believes the Muslim Arabs should be using violence against Israel. He doesn’t want to use non-violence against the American State, he wants to “go down like Leila Khaled”, a terrorist!

Yes, a University Professor said that in standing up against the violent state of the USA, he wants to go down like a violent terrorist and not with non-violence.

(full article online)

Temple University Professor Wants to "Go Down" Like a Terrorist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Marc Hill’s “Collective Punishment”*
> 
> Marc Hill connects the black civil rights movement and the Muslim terror war against Israel. Let us be clear, there is no connection whatsoever between the civil rights movement in the USA and the Muslim Arab terror war against Jews in the name of “palestine”.
> 
> 
> Hill says that just as American blacks should be using violence against the “violent” state of America, he believes the Muslim Arabs should be using violence against Israel. He doesn’t want to use non-violence against the American State, he wants to “go down like Leila Khaled”, a terrorist!
> 
> Yes, a University Professor said that in standing up against the violent state of the USA, he wants to go down like a violent terrorist and not with non-violence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Temple University Professor Wants to "Go Down" Like a Terrorist


Don't just give us some soundbites out of context. Give us the whole story.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Marc Hill’s “Collective Punishment”*
> 
> Marc Hill connects the black civil rights movement and the Muslim terror war against Israel. Let us be clear, there is no connection whatsoever between the civil rights movement in the USA and the Muslim Arab terror war against Jews in the name of “palestine”.
> 
> 
> Hill says that just as American blacks should be using violence against the “violent” state of America, he believes the Muslim Arabs should be using violence against Israel. He doesn’t want to use non-violence against the American State, he wants to “go down like Leila Khaled”, a terrorist!
> 
> Yes, a University Professor said that in standing up against the violent state of the USA, he wants to go down like a violent terrorist and not with non-violence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Temple University Professor Wants to "Go Down" Like a Terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just give us some soundbites out of context. Give us the whole story.
Click to expand...

He is not the only one to connect one cause or another against Israel, and you know it. 
Linda Sarsour and all the others who sneak into the women s rights movement and many others in order to turn anyone against Israel.

I will listen to the whole video, but he has said what he said, and it means exactly what it means.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Team Israel"
> 
> Who amongst you can explain this paper:
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
> 
> 
> Is it written with the truth in mind?
> 
> Or is it no more than a number of conspiracy theories, by a couple of people on what is called 'the American left',  aimed at making Americans demand that its government stop funding any aid to Israel, as we hear so many of our posters express in what they write?
> 
> It was written in 2006.  Possibly not the first paper of its kind.
> 
> Can anyone expand on this?
> Does it need to, or is it self explanatory?
> Does the link I posted cover everything about the above article, or is more research needed? Here it is below:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it is accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not able to tell me what is accurate about the paper, and a paper it is, and why.
> 
> Is the Washington Post article accurate about what the paper says?  And why?
Click to expand...

What is inaccurate about the Washington Post article?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Marc Hill’s “Collective Punishment”*
> 
> Marc Hill connects the black civil rights movement and the Muslim terror war against Israel. Let us be clear, there is no connection whatsoever between the civil rights movement in the USA and the Muslim Arab terror war against Jews in the name of “palestine”.
> 
> 
> Hill says that just as American blacks should be using violence against the “violent” state of America, he believes the Muslim Arabs should be using violence against Israel. He doesn’t want to use non-violence against the American State, he wants to “go down like Leila Khaled”, a terrorist!
> 
> Yes, a University Professor said that in standing up against the violent state of the USA, he wants to go down like a violent terrorist and not with non-violence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Temple University Professor Wants to "Go Down" Like a Terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just give us some soundbites out of context. Give us the whole story.
Click to expand...



Together we are a danger to one another.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Team Israel"
> 
> Who amongst you can explain this paper:
> 
> Silencing Israel's critics
> 
> 
> Is it written with the truth in mind?
> 
> Or is it no more than a number of conspiracy theories, by a couple of people on what is called 'the American left',  aimed at making Americans demand that its government stop funding any aid to Israel, as we hear so many of our posters express in what they write?
> 
> It was written in 2006.  Possibly not the first paper of its kind.
> 
> Can anyone expand on this?
> Does it need to, or is it self explanatory?
> Does the link I posted cover everything about the above article, or is more research needed? Here it is below:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/02/AR2006040201039.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it is accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not able to tell me what is accurate about the paper, and a paper it is, and why.
> 
> Is the Washington Post article accurate about what the paper says?  And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is inaccurate about the Washington Post article?
Click to expand...

I said in my post that there were inaccuracies in "Silencing Israel's critics"

What I said about the Washington Post article is that it dealt with those inaccuracies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Countdown: Top 10 Worst UN Actions of 2018 - Selected by UN Watch - UN Watch


----------



## TrueTT

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Marc Hill’s “Collective Punishment”*
> 
> Marc Hill connects the black civil rights movement and the Muslim terror war against Israel. Let us be clear, there is no connection whatsoever between the civil rights movement in the USA and the Muslim Arab terror war against Jews in the name of “palestine”.
> 
> 
> Hill says that just as American blacks should be using violence against the “violent” state of America, he believes the Muslim Arabs should be using violence against Israel. He doesn’t want to use non-violence against the American State, he wants to “go down like Leila Khaled”, a terrorist!
> 
> Yes, a University Professor said that in standing up against the violent state of the USA, he wants to go down like a violent terrorist and not with non-violence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Temple University Professor Wants to "Go Down" Like a Terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just give us some soundbites out of context. Give us the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Together we are a danger to one another.
Click to expand...


LMAO. Muslims and their sinister ambitions of pushing the Jews out of the Holy Land.

These inbreds can’t even show solidarity amongst themselves.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya Revisited: A Response to the Critics - Raymond Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
Click to expand...

Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.

Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.

Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.

So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.

We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.

Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.

You need to change Your equation.
And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:

89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
82% say converting others is a religious duty
66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
84% stoning for punishment of adultery
76% for corporal punishment for theft
40% suicide bombing justified
44-46% family honor killing justifiable
48% polygamy is moral
33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband

These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.

Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?

Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.

You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.

We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.


----------



## TrueTT

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
Click to expand...


I wish I USMB had a feature like upvoting so I could upvote this post to oblivion.

Chag Hannukkah Sameach, rylah. May the inbred Pisslamic filth forever fail in their quests to eliminate the JEWISH State if Israel.


----------



## rylah

TrueTT said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I USMB had a feature like upvoting so I could upvote this post to oblivion.
> 
> Chag Hannukkah Sameach, rylah. May the inbred Pisslamic filth forever fail in their quests to eliminate the JEWISH State if Israel.
Click to expand...


Have a good year! May it be pleasant from beginning to next beginning,
and all our enemies fight our other enemies while we succeed.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
Click to expand...


Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they put much thought of Sharia, replacement theology or much of the rest of that as they are throwing stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I believe that is exactly why they are throwing stones (and let's not forget the bullets, bombs and knives).  That is their mother's milk.  None of their arguments make sense without that foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balony.  If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense.  You justifying and perpetrating double standard that is hugely damaging to minors incarcerated in its system and likely helps perpetrate the violence.
Click to expand...


If they feel like it, it's justifiable? Really?
And then You feel morally justified to blame Israel for something, right?

No I just enjoy this freak show too much...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians should have never gone to Europe to attack the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, *and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people,* including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that it is OK to send rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


Indeed Arabs should never have gone to so many places to attack the Jews.
That nephew of an SS Palestinian Mufti should be on the list.
Indeed their whole family should have been given the rope with Eichmann.

If Arabs were forced to start paying for all property they've stolen from Israelis, they'd eventually end up giving us the keys to their worthless palaces and still not cover it, and that's after we include both sides of the river into the equation.

Wanna start counting?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> With any large culture or segment of people, there are subsets that one or more show definite separate and distinct attributes and characteristics.  The Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank fall into this category with malevolent and unkindly attributes and definite negative characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do settlers stone Palestinian kids trying to go to school?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that there is any question, that the vast majority for all Israelis _(Jewish or otherwise)_ find the behavior of these Jewish "Settlers" of the West Bank to be abhorrent and unacceptable; → maybe even a bit ashamed by it.  And this shame may be the reason that the Israelis don't talk about them.  They want to disassociate themselves for this poorly disciplined aspect of their society.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some posters insist in picking an extremely small group of Jews who have been harassed and attacked endlessly and have had enough of it and are giving back what they have been given.
> 
> It is preferable that they would not act as the Arabs do, but 98 years of Arab attacks, rapes, dismemberment, expulsions, murders of Jews does finally hit some Jews in Israel and in Judea and Samaria and they say enough and start acting on their own in the bad way we see.
> 
> The number of times some Jews have attacked Arabs is extremely low when one looks at the endless attacks by Arabs on Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing Jews with cars, screw drivers, knives, molotovs, etc going out right after we hear it in the news and do to the Arabs what is constantly being done to the Jews.
> 
> There has not been one fiery or explosive balloon sent to Gaza or Areas A and B by any Jews.
> 
> As it has been reminded, it is a war.
> It has been going on since 1920 when the Husseini Clan decided to start riots threatening all Jews in Mandate Palestine.
> 
> Many in the Haredi, and other religious groups, seem to be behind the attacks on Arabs, but it is not because they have not constantly experienced being attacked themselves and being constantly told that they have "stolen" Arab land, when it is the Jews who were expelled from this historical Jewish land of Judea and Samaria in 1948 and everything, land, schools, homes, businesses, etc, stolen from them by the Hashemite Arabs.
> 
> And let us not forget, that after Jews were expelled by their own government in 2005 from Gaza and cities in Judea and Samaria, the Arab leaders and the population only see more possibilities of taking more land from the Jews.
> 
> Why?  Because they are not Muslims.
> 
> Because the Arabs managed to get 80% of the Mandate for Palestine designed for the re-creation of the Jewish State, and will never be happy until the other 20% is also in Arab/Muslim hands.
> 
> When Muslims accuse the land of being stolen, they are only referring to the fact that the land used to be in Muslim hands, and they want it all to be in Muslim hands, it does not matter which Arab tribe gets it.
> 
> But Jews, as we all know, according to Islam, does not have the right to be sovereign over any part of once conquered Muslim land.
> 
> Since 1920.  It is a WAR.  It continues to be the Muslim war against the Jewish rights to be sovereign over any part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> Israel does its part, even if not always, in punishing crimes.
> Hamas gives candies.  The PA, like Hamas, names streets, parks, etc after any Arab who kills Jews.
> 
> Jews are not seen as humans.  They follow the teachings and repeat constantly that Jews are Ape and Pigs.  And that one must remember the Arabian Jewish tribe which was decapitated and turn to slavery, in Khaybar.  How those Jews were defeated, is how today's Jews must be defeated.
> 
> That is the war Israel faces.  That is the level of education in the Arab communities Jews face on a daily basis.
> 
> Jewish culture and education is what keeps many more Jews from doing exactly to the Arabs what the Arabs keep doing to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an "extremely small group of Jews" *with an extremely large political voice and base of support in the government. * It is a group who are making it extremely difficult to make a peaceful resolution of that area and maintain peace in that area.  But keep deflecting onto broader issues and excusing it.  Nothing will change because that is exactly what keeps happening.  One side gets excused and the other condemned.
> 
> Apes,pigs,snakes and locusts.
Click to expand...


Actually it's the only group that is making any significant progress in peaceful resolution.
Was there any other government so successful with the Arab world?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Sometimes the obvious is not what it appears to be; especially in the Middle East.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I agree, the article is well worth the time to read.
> 
> While I think that even a nickel spent on anything in Gaza is a perversion towards humanity _(direct material support to terrorism)_, the half-million dollars is not an especially large propaganda expenditure in an effort to spread the word _(any word)_.  In the last decade, the Arab Palestinians in the state of unknown whereabouts, have become very effective in the use of political and economic coercion and the propaganda in the arena of legalizing jihadism, insurgent activity, radicalized Islamic murder, supports to Arab Palestinian cause, gaining political support in the targeting of civilian Jews, promotion of guerrilla activities and asymmetric operations against Israel.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a trick question...
> 
> No Arab Nation, including the Arab Higher Committee and the PLO Arab Palestinians, accepted the status of 'corpus separatum' for Jerusalem.  It was maintained by the Jordanians from 1948 _(becoming sovereign in 1950)_ until 1967.  It became occupied Jordanian territory _(oJt)_ in 1967 and maintained that status up and until October 1988; when it was abandoned _(terra nullius)_ and fell into the hands of the Israelis.
> 
> It was never sovereign under Arab Palestinian rule _(possessing ultimate political power)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians argue that the Jordanian Annexation of 1950 was illegal.  That makes no real difference.  In order for East Jerusalem to have been occupied Palestinian territory,  it had to be _(at some time since the termination of the Mandate)_ Arab Palestinians sovereign _(which it never was)_.
> 
> OK, I have my ceramic plates and kevlar on --- fire at will.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
Click to expand...

Have You ever thought that it might to do with the Palestinian lobby trying to sell Sharia as feminism?
Either were're extremely powerful or someone is exceedingly dumb.

Whenever You guys sell the Protocols with that serious look on Your face, it just proves the later.
It's the Palestinians with a Swastika on their flag teach the world about racism and homeland security of western countries, with a smug face on BBC, while running most abusive regimes on earth.

Maybe it's that "oh Zionist magic" or maybe , I don't know, maybe we just live in the same century as most Americans, and the other side has nothing to offer except for ending oil and stubborn degradation?

Wonder why "scary racist" Israel reached it's record of tourism from all over the world this year, while the Arab states reach out to Israel to grasp with the reality of the last 5 decades, for re-branding (aka to climb from that tree)?

Something Palestinian Arabs should reconsider if they want to regain any of their previous political weight in the middle east.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreting Taqiyya - Jane's Islamic Affairs Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
Click to expand...


The fact that you are Israeli may color your own bias in how you view Taqiya.  Are you suggesting Islam is the same the world over, that Muslims in America want Sharia to be the law of the land?  If so...then I suggest that goes into the same basket as the Jewish canards.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there is certainly conserable investment in pro-Isreali propoganda, far more than pro Palestinian.  Israel has a poweful lobby in the US and has for decades.  They have gotten considerable financisl and military support.  They have used that propaganda to control key narratives, for example:
> 
> That the majority of palestinians whoo fled and were sibsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders, yet the (relatively) recent) release of historical documents show that to be largely a lie.  Most of those who fled did so either out of fear of conflict or were driven out by Jewish militias.
> 
> Another narrative driven by propaganda is the ides thst Istael is some kind of victim .In thid conflict.  While thr Palestinians are sore losers of a conflict they started,lost,and cant move on from, Israel had itls own political aims in the conflict.  It needed land, it wanyrd land, it got land.  There are historians who have said Israel set the stage for a conflict withth Egypt in order to be able to gain teritory.
> 
> That is all in the pastnow but propaganda still pushes the victim narrative.  No nation as well armed and protected as Israel is a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have You ever thought that it might to do with the Palestinian lobby trying to sell Sharia as feminism?
> Either were're extremely powerful or someone is exceedingly dumb.
> 
> Whenever You guys sell the Protocols with that serious look on Your face, it just proves the later.
> It's the Palestinians with a Swastika on their flag teaching the world about racism and homeland security of western countries, with a smug face on BBC, and accusing others of apartheid while running one of the worst Islamist regimes on earth.
Click to expand...


I have never heard Sharia sold as feminism.  I do however see how much more powerful the Israeli lobby is in shaping policy in the US than any Palestinian lobby.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier this month, the head of the Church of England wrote in _the Sunday Telegraph_that millions of Middle Eastern Christians are on the verge of “imminent extinction.”

“In the birthplace of our faith, the community faces extinction,” Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby wrote, calling it “the worst situation since the Mongol invasions of the 13th century.”

Christians face government harassment in Egypt, leading them to emigrate in record numbers. 

Lebanese Christians fear Hezbollah’s growing power in their country, along with an influx of Syrian refugees. Turkish Christians are also facing oppression by their government. And in Iraq, the Christian population has been nearly wiped out, but those remaining are trying to rebuild their lives.

Closer to home, the Christian Palestinian population is in a constant downward trend.

Christians have long been fleeing Palestinian-controlled areas in light of systemic abuse. Terrorists affiliated with then-PLO leader Yasser Arafat famously raided and trashed the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem in 2002, holding monks hostage.

Last year, Christians were only 2% of the Palestinian population in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, less than half their numbers a generation ago.

In 1950 in Bethlehem, Jesus’s birthplace, 86% residents were Christians. In 2017, they were only 12%.

In Gaza, there were 6,000 Christians when Hamas took control in 2006, but as of 2016, there were only 1,100. Hamas has murdered Palestinian Christians for their faith, and commandeered the Gaza Baptist Church for combat, because it’s one of the tallest buildings in Gaza City.

Despite this, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas still claims to be a defender of Christians and the Palestinian leadership on the whole thinks it ought to control Christian holy sites – all the while denying history at those sites.

(full article online)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
Click to expand...


What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purportedly dedicated to “adversarial journalism,” whose “prime target is the US intelligence apparatus,” Glenn Greenwald’s Intercept, according to one commentator, “makes no pretense of being a neutral news organization … its one-sidedness is so flagrant and relentless that it easily traverses the line separating argumentation from propaganda.”

That is true in many areas. Greenwald blames the United States and its allies for the existence of Islamic terrorism, and claims that the 9/11 attacks are used as a pretext to violate Americans’ civil liberties. He also says that the FBI acts to create and encourage crimes by Muslims, and minimizes the importance of numerous prosecutions against Islamists in the United States, often omitting facts about defendants in his essays.

Among Greenwald’s most egregious claims, he has:


Justified the murder of Fort Hood soldiers by Nidal Hasan and the murder of British soldier Lee Rigby by an Islamic terrorist.
Justified murders committed by ISIS and Al Qaeda.
Justified the killing of Israeli civilians by Hamas and Hezbollah.
Denounced Israel, not Iran, as the “bogeyman” in the Middle East, claiming that Israel is a major terror actor.
Likened US actions in Iraq to the Nazi seizures of Austria and Czechoslovakia.
Accused the US military of deliberately targeting Muslim civilians instead of targeting actual terrorists.
Characterized the terrorists held at Guantanamo as patriots who were merely defending their lands from foreign invasion.
Claimed that officials declare an act to be terrorism only when Muslims commit it, rather than when non-Muslims are the perpetrators.
Claimed that the FBI is targeting Islamist terrorists and simply framing Muslims.
Claimed fancifully that the US media uncritically parrots US government claims.
Charged writers and thinkers who criticize Islam with an “anti-Muslim animus.”
Claimed that criticism of Palestinian terrorism leaves the Palestinians with no options to fight Israel’s “occupation.”
Charged that accusations of antisemitism are just ploys to shut down criticism of Israel.
Denounced the US killing of jihad terror mastermind Anwar al-Awlaki.
Sided with Marc Lamont Hill and justified his genocidal call “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free.”
Greenwald has also participated in numerous conferences and events sponsored by US Islamist organizations, such as Hamas front the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR).

(full article online)

Glenn Greenwald’s Web of Propaganda


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the very beginning, the piece is rife with exaggeration and riddled with inaccuracy. Early on, Franke makes a particularly egregious claim – that “the US Department of Education recently adopted a new definition of anti-Semitism, one that equates any criticism of Israel with a hatred of Jews.” This, quite simply, is untrue.
-------
Even before making the aforementioned claim, Franke suggests that wondering aloud whether the US should question its diplomatic and financial support for Israel was “unsayable” until now. This too is demonstrably false. Over a decade ago, famed academics John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt published the book “The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy” to great acclaim and profit. The notorious bookdepicted America’s pro-Israel lobby as being the prime motivator behind American policy in the Middle East, while repeatedly failing to document the extent of the Arab lobby and the advancing of Arab interests.

Franke goes on to claim that Arab-American graduate students would be “prevented from applying” to study at an Israeli academic institution. Indeed, she goes on to add:

(full article online)

Columbia Professor Dishonestly Smears Israel | HonestReporting


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another link that doesn't prove Your point?
> You're suspiciously vague about answering my questions.
> I would actually like some answers.
> 
> About peace agreements as strategy of Islam's holy war (Jihad),
> about Islam's obligations to an oath, and about Islam's use of deception to spread religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are Israeli may color your own bias in how you view Taqiya.  Are you suggesting Islam is the same the world over, that Muslims in America want Sharia to be the law of the land?  If so...then I suggest that goes into the same basket as the Jewish canards.
Click to expand...


Taqqiya is what You're doing for as long as I've pointed to specific aspects of Islamic law,
since then You've been evading, deflecting, presenting strawmen and telling me about some westernized version of Your Muslim hip progressive friends.

I'm saying that Jihad started as a holy war against Jews, never ended.
Your link says Palestinians are one of the top 3 most abusive Islamic societies on earth.
Your link says Palestinians are among the most abusive societies towards women.
Your link says majority of Palestinians see murder as a solution for apostasy and family matters
Your link says that 600,000,000  justify suicide bombing compared to "only" 700,000 American Muslims.


Your link says You're full of it- no other culture has these numbers screaming this story so loudly.
YOU KNOW how Sharia operates in action, You know how Jihad operates, You know that "Palestine" means a holy war against Jews yet You play the PC act -because Your chosen "underdog hero" is one of the most abusive societies on earth.

Go convince someone else that Swastika on the Palestinian flag is merely a "sun symbol", or that Jihad and Sharia are mere invitations to a wine and cheese party where Jews and Christians are not the main meal.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "That the majority of Palestinians whoo fled and were subsequently exiled, did so at the urging of Arab leaders,"
> 
> TRUE
> 
> You do not have to believe in it, if you do not want to but Arabs have testified to that.
> 
> And YES, all of those who stayed and fought against Israel, either died in the fight or had to be expelled from Israel.  What country would allow hostile people to stay and continue to attack its population?
> 
> Israel's only aim is Peace with its neighbors as it has achieved with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It needed land, are we talking 1967 now?  And it got land?
> Israel did not start the 1948 war, where it lost land, nor did it start the 1967 war, where it ended getting Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem back.
> 
> It just happened that Israel was much stronger this time, and knew how to fight to win, with much fewer casualties than in 1948.
> 
> "Historians say".  What?  Do you not have a mind of your own and can you NOT tell History from non History?
> 
> There is HISTORY, period.  It means what happened at a certain point in time at a certain place.
> 
> NOT, what some people would like others to believe happened.
> 
> Now, How are YOU going to be able to tell one from the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have You ever thought that it might to do with the Palestinian lobby trying to sell Sharia as feminism?
> Either were're extremely powerful or someone is exceedingly dumb.
> 
> Whenever You guys sell the Protocols with that serious look on Your face, it just proves the later.
> It's the Palestinians with a Swastika on their flag teaching the world about racism and homeland security of western countries, with a smug face on BBC, and accusing others of apartheid while running one of the worst Islamist regimes on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard Sharia sold as feminism.  I do however see how much more powerful the Israeli lobby is in shaping policy in the US than any Palestinian lobby.
Click to expand...


Do You happen to know a famous American Muslim "feminist" who both uses the most abusive misogynistic attacks against her female opponents, and promotes Sharia and Jihad, is it any coincidence she is also the most sleazy Jew hater on the US market who poses as a "Palestinian"?

Would it be more grotesque if I told You Your progressive hero's feminist surname means "a pimp"?

Palestinians and their supporters- You simply cant make this shit up.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are throwing stones for the same reasons Jewish settlers throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
Click to expand...


You justify murder if they feel like it,
but You "oppose" death penalty?

Madhouse stuff.


----------



## rylah

Apparently our "friend" Tinnie thinks honor killings in family, suicide bombing, abuse of women and public execution for apostates and gays is funny business.

Ain't those Pali-supporters nice people.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not vague at all.  I gave you specific answers on when it is permissible to lie in religions.  If you want more you need to be less vague yourself and state what it is you want specifically.  I am not up to playing games.
> 
> The link I used discussed some of what you are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are Israeli may color your own bias in how you view Taqiya.  Are you suggesting Islam is the same the world over, that Muslims in America want Sharia to be the law of the land?  If so...then I suggest that goes into the same basket as the Jewish canards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taqqiya is what You're doing for as long as I've pointed to specific aspects of Islamic law,
> since then You've been evading, deflecting, presenting strawmen and telling me about some westernized version of Your Muslim hip progressive friends.
> 
> I'm saying that Jihad started as a holy war against Jews, never ended.
> Your link says Palestinians are one of the top 3 most abusive Islamic societies on earth.
> Your link says Palestinians are among the most abusive societies towards women.
> Your link says majority of Palestinians see murder as a solution for apostasy and family matters
> Your link says that 600,000,000  justify suicide bombing compared to "only" 700,000 American Muslims.
> 
> 
> Your link says You're full of it- no other culture has these numbers screaming this story so loudly.
> YOU KNOW how Sharia operates in action, You know how Jihad operates, You know that "Palestine" means a holy war against Jews yet You play the PC act -because Your chosen "underdog hero" is one of the most abusive societies on earth.
> 
> Go convince someone else that Swastika on the Palestinian flag is merely a "sun symbol", or that Jihad and Sharia are mere invitations to a wine and cheese party where Jews and Christians are not the main meal.
Click to expand...

No.  Taqiya is what you do with your Islamaphobic hatred of all Muslims and your unwillingness to recognize differences in cultures around the world.  You are no different than the antisemites.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.  Entirely my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
Click to expand...

Liar.

Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they put much thought of Sharia, replacement theology or much of the rest of that as they are throwing stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I believe that is exactly why they are throwing stones (and let's not forget the bullets, bombs and knives).  That is their mother's milk.  None of their arguments make sense without that foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balony.  If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense.  You justifying and perpetrating double standard that is hugely damaging to minors incarcerated in its system and likely helps perpetrate the violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they feel like it, it's justifiable? Really?
> And then You feel morally justified to blame Israel for something, right?
> 
> No I just enjoy this freak show too much...
Click to expand...


When Israel is to blame it is to blame.  Unlike you I do not believe Israel (or the Palestinians) can do no wrong.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Apparently our "friend" Tinnie thinks honor killings in family, suicide bombing, abuse of women and public execution for apostates and gays is funny business.
> 
> Ain't those Pali-supporters nice people.


He probably finds your hypocrisy funny.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thete id history and there is propaganda.  Every nation does it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I continue to wait for specifics on it and not your generalizations.
> Generalizations you read someplace without being able to tell if it is true or not.
> 
> Unless a country is strong, tribe, village, etc it has always been defeated by the stronger ones. Ask the Kurds about it who have had to fight the Arabs and continue to have Turkey imposing them from achieving Independence in the same region.
> 
> When strong Israel retained territory and protected it's people from its enemies.
> When weak, Israel Lost sovereignty and was at the hands of its conquerors.
> 
> So yes, Israel has to be strong today knowing very well what its enemies want to do wit it and its population.  The Muslims have been very clear about it for the past 98 years.
> 
> Victim, how has it not been a victim of 7 Arab countries attacking it in1948, and all the attacks before and after.
> 
> How is the Jewish population not victimized on an almost daily basis wit knives, screws, cars, rocks, molotov, just because Israel now has a stronger army which keeps the enemy from a full fledged attack, as in 1948.
> 
> Maybe you are not aware of it but Turkey, Iran, the Palestinians, just about every one, the NRA, etc have lobbies in DC.  So, why shouldn't Israel have one as well.
> Does it mean that Israel gets all it wants. Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Israel is the only one with a lobby, just that theirs is extremely powerful, much more so than the Palestinian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have You ever thought that it might to do with the Palestinian lobby trying to sell Sharia as feminism?
> Either were're extremely powerful or someone is exceedingly dumb.
> 
> Whenever You guys sell the Protocols with that serious look on Your face, it just proves the later.
> It's the Palestinians with a Swastika on their flag teaching the world about racism and homeland security of western countries, with a smug face on BBC, and accusing others of apartheid while running one of the worst Islamist regimes on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard Sharia sold as feminism.  I do however see how much more powerful the Israeli lobby is in shaping policy in the US than any Palestinian lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You happen to know a famous American Muslim "feminist" who both uses the most abusive misogynistic attacks against her female opponents, and promotes Sharia and Jihad, is it any coincidence she is also the most sleazy Jew hater on the US market who poses as a "Palestinian"?
> 
> Would it be more grotesque if I told You Your progressive hero's feminist surname means "a pimp"?
> 
> Palestinians and their supporters- You simply cant make this shit up.
Click to expand...

What “hero” are you talking about?

These are my feminist hero’s...which of them do you have a problem with?


International Women's Day


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Purportedly dedicated to “adversarial journalism,” whose “prime target is the US intelligence apparatus,” Glenn Greenwald’s Intercept, according to one commentator, “makes no pretense of being a neutral news organization … its one-sidedness is so flagrant and relentless that it easily traverses the line separating argumentation from propaganda.”
> 
> That is true in many areas. Greenwald blames the United States and its allies for the existence of Islamic terrorism, and claims that the 9/11 attacks are used as a pretext to violate Americans’ civil liberties. He also says that the FBI acts to create and encourage crimes by Muslims, and minimizes the importance of numerous prosecutions against Islamists in the United States, often omitting facts about defendants in his essays.
> 
> Among Greenwald’s most egregious claims, he has:
> 
> 
> Justified the murder of Fort Hood soldiers by Nidal Hasan and the murder of British soldier Lee Rigby by an Islamic terrorist.
> Justified murders committed by ISIS and Al Qaeda.
> Justified the killing of Israeli civilians by Hamas and Hezbollah.
> Denounced Israel, not Iran, as the “bogeyman” in the Middle East, claiming that Israel is a major terror actor.
> Likened US actions in Iraq to the Nazi seizures of Austria and Czechoslovakia.
> Accused the US military of deliberately targeting Muslim civilians instead of targeting actual terrorists.
> Characterized the terrorists held at Guantanamo as patriots who were merely defending their lands from foreign invasion.
> Claimed that officials declare an act to be terrorism only when Muslims commit it, rather than when non-Muslims are the perpetrators.
> Claimed that the FBI is targeting Islamist terrorists and simply framing Muslims.
> Claimed fancifully that the US media uncritically parrots US government claims.
> Charged writers and thinkers who criticize Islam with an “anti-Muslim animus.”
> Claimed that criticism of Palestinian terrorism leaves the Palestinians with no options to fight Israel’s “occupation.”
> Charged that accusations of antisemitism are just ploys to shut down criticism of Israel.
> Denounced the US killing of jihad terror mastermind Anwar al-Awlaki.
> Sided with Marc Lamont Hill and justified his genocidal call “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free.”
> Greenwald has also participated in numerous conferences and events sponsored by US Islamist organizations, such as Hamas front the Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Glenn Greenwald’s Web of Propaganda


Gee...not like the Algemeiner might not have a bias...Algemeiner Journal - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...roups-focus-on-peaceful-coexistence-in-israel

...Praying Together in Jerusalem is one of many mostly small, grassroots projects focused on encouraging peaceful co-existence among Israelis and Palestinians, Jews and Arabs that have attracted growing numbers in recent years despite ongoing violence and terrorism and a stall in bilateral peace talks.

Some of the groups are proving to be more than isolated expressions for peace. Even on official levels, there are signs that religious groups are playing a growing role in resolving disputes. Last year, Israeli officials asked leaders of The Religious Peace Initiative, a joint Israeli-Palestinian interreligious dialogue group, to participate in talks between Israeli police and the Jerusalem Islamic Waqf, a religious trust that administers the Dome of the Rock shrine and the al-Aqsa mosque on the contested Temple Mount, or Haram al-Sharif (the Noble Sanctuary), in Jerusalem's Old City.

"I think more and more people are realizing that peace is a grassroots process, and that their responsibility is to not just vote for government leaders, but to get off their couch and go do things," says Yehuda Stolov, executive director of the Interfaith Encounter Association, a Jerusalem-based nonprofit network of more than 100 different interfaith discussion groups that has seen sharp growth in the past three years. Other signs of the growing interest in coexistence include the expansion of Israel's only network of Jewish-Arab Hand-in-Hand Schools, and more workplaces creating interfaith dialogue groups.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked specifically about Islam.
> Why? Because both of the Palestinian governments established Sharia as main source of legislation.
> What does it mean? That Israelis are expected to negotiate with governments who execute gays in public under "civil law", that negotiations and agreements in such a framework are defined as only temporal until Jihad can proceed executing the obligation of forcing Sharia upon both Arabs and Jews.
> 
> The problem is the obligation to Jihad, in the strictest legal terms while Jewish law has  specific boundaries where it can apply, Islamic law has no boundaries and open agenda of spreading forth.
> 
> The question regarding the obligation to oaths in Islamic law, and the obligation of a state to religious definitions of land raise many question regarding the ability of any Palestinian to negotiate any land deals.
> In fact there's a question whether any state that is heavily reliant of Islamic law can have a legal framework for an actual agreement on static borders.
> 
> *The question is can any of the Palestinian governments negotiate in such a framework, or should it be a broader inter-faith legal negotiation regarding Jewish recognition in Islamic world? Maybe the Palestinian governments don't have that kind of authority to start with*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are Israeli may color your own bias in how you view Taqiya.  Are you suggesting Islam is the same the world over, that Muslims in America want Sharia to be the law of the land?  If so...then I suggest that goes into the same basket as the Jewish canards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taqqiya is what You're doing for as long as I've pointed to specific aspects of Islamic law,
> since then You've been evading, deflecting, presenting strawmen and telling me about some westernized version of Your Muslim hip progressive friends.
> 
> I'm saying that Jihad started as a holy war against Jews, never ended.
> Your link says Palestinians are one of the top 3 most abusive Islamic societies on earth.
> Your link says Palestinians are among the most abusive societies towards women.
> Your link says majority of Palestinians see murder as a solution for apostasy and family matters
> Your link says that 600,000,000  justify suicide bombing compared to "only" 700,000 American Muslims.
> 
> 
> Your link says You're full of it- no other culture has these numbers screaming this story so loudly.
> YOU KNOW how Sharia operates in action, You know how Jihad operates, You know that "Palestine" means a holy war against Jews yet You play the PC act -because Your chosen "underdog hero" is one of the most abusive societies on earth.
> 
> Go convince someone else that Swastika on the Palestinian flag is merely a "sun symbol", or that Jihad and Sharia are mere invitations to a wine and cheese party where Jews and Christians are not the main meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Taqiya is what you do with your Islamaphobic hatred of all Muslims and your unwillingness to recognize differences in cultures around the world.  You are no different than the antisemites.
Click to expand...



Oh this is rich, You won't dare discuss Islam's holy war on Jews, but I'm the who can't recognize differences.

You are the one who always tries to create equivalence between the action of Jews and Arabs, between the rape victim reaction and the rapists feelings, between a tiniest minority responding to violence and those who imposed it on half of the world.

Then You accuse me of unwillingness to recognized the difference, right before totally blurring the difference between a fear 2 billion people lead by extremist ideology to an ancient institutionalized hatred against the tiniest minority.

You're irrational to the core and out of balance.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered specifically about Islam and Islam is very specific and codified as to how Jihad can be applied, how warfare can be conducted and not conducted, etc.
> 
> I would disagree with your claim of forcing Sharia on others.  Some of that seems driven by antiIslamic fear mongering around the world.
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia
> 
> The question you ask though is a very interesting one and maybe you are right.  I do think, without any clear leadership on the Palestinian side it will be up to Israel and the Arab States together to come up with something.  Forget the US and Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote You stumble me with that willful ingorance.
> 
> Let me put You in some perspective: there're 1.1% Muslims in the US.
> There're about 17.2% of Israelis  who are Muslims, and 55% of Israeli Jews have parents who lived in Muslim countries as dhimmis under Sharia.
> 
> Not some FOX news special, not a reality show...real dhimmis,  who had to wear shoes on their shoulder when out of ghetto, those same Jews who were made BY sharia to pay triple taxes.
> Those same Jews against whom was made a precedent in Your codified Jihad of how to break oaths and agreements. Those same Jews whom Islam blames for the death of their prophet.
> 
> So now go tell me what You know about Islam, You're an AMERICAN, we're ISRAELIS, we don't live somewhere "out there" where Islam/Jihad is a "liberal progressive movement" of a tiny minority of western school graduates, to present this as Islam is an insult to everyone's intelligence, which is offensive taqqiyah in its' purest form. Why is it offensive? Because the same people who pose as mainstream Muslim human rights activists are promoting Sharia and Jihad full knowingly how Sharia really operates when Islam is a majority. YOU know how Sharia operates.
> 
> We're living HERE in the mids of 99.9% of the Muslims of the world, in the same neighborhood where Islam originated and spread by sword. This is the real living and kicking Islam in all its' color in modern times. Here Jihad is daily holy war against us Jews, Yazidis, and non Muslims alike. Not some 500 years ago, but today, as we speak.
> 
> Not on FOX special, it's daily reality of a non-ending, what You call "codified" holy war.
> Millions of Muslims are actually dying because of Islam's so called "codified" Jihad.
> 
> You need to change Your equation.
> And You obviously didn't read that link, here's what it says:
> 
> 89% Palestinians want Sharia as Law of the Land.
> 44% Sharia has to apply to non-Muslims
> 82% say converting others is a religious duty
> 66% death penalty for LEAVING ISLAM
> 84% stoning for punishment of adultery
> 76% for corporal punishment for theft
> 40% suicide bombing justified
> 44-46% family honor killing justifiable
> 48% polygamy is moral
> 33% say wife should be allowed to divorce her husband
> 
> These are the figures of one of the most extremist societies in the whole middle east.
> That walks under the banner of 4 caliphates, who execute their own people in daylight public
> and have Holy War against Jews as a public charter.
> 
> Now You're trying to tell an Iraqi-Palestinian Jew he is confused about Islam by western anti-Islam fear mongering, and You think this makes any sense?
> 
> Stop with the hypocrisy and listen - we Jews, have been suffering from Jihad and Sharia since Islam started, and we were clearly made its' main victims though...we were insignificant.
> 
> You need to change the equation, Islam is always a majority, it has no aim to stay as a minority.
> Judaism has always been a minority culture, usually dominated by bigger empires, like Islam.
> It's in the DNA of Judaism, we were made to exist among with others, there's no theology or commandment of a Jewish majority in the world, like in Christianity or in Islam, and even when we create a majority in a tiny sliver of land we're still a minority culture. When Islam is presented as the minority culture in the US it's not a true representation, when Jews are represented as a minority or as Israelis as a Jewish majority, we're still talking about a minority society less than that of the Muslim percentage in the US.
> 
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are Israeli may color your own bias in how you view Taqiya.  Are you suggesting Islam is the same the world over, that Muslims in America want Sharia to be the law of the land?  If so...then I suggest that goes into the same basket as the Jewish canards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taqqiya is what You're doing for as long as I've pointed to specific aspects of Islamic law,
> since then You've been evading, deflecting, presenting strawmen and telling me about some westernized version of Your Muslim hip progressive friends.
> 
> I'm saying that Jihad started as a holy war against Jews, never ended.
> Your link says Palestinians are one of the top 3 most abusive Islamic societies on earth.
> Your link says Palestinians are among the most abusive societies towards women.
> Your link says majority of Palestinians see murder as a solution for apostasy and family matters
> Your link says that 600,000,000  justify suicide bombing compared to "only" 700,000 American Muslims.
> 
> 
> Your link says You're full of it- no other culture has these numbers screaming this story so loudly.
> YOU KNOW how Sharia operates in action, You know how Jihad operates, You know that "Palestine" means a holy war against Jews yet You play the PC act -because Your chosen "underdog hero" is one of the most abusive societies on earth.
> 
> Go convince someone else that Swastika on the Palestinian flag is merely a "sun symbol", or that Jihad and Sharia are mere invitations to a wine and cheese party where Jews and Christians are not the main meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Taqiya is what you do with your Islamaphobic hatred of all Muslims and your unwillingness to recognize differences in cultures around the world.  You are no different than the antisemites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is rich, You won't dare discuss Islam's holy war on Jews, but I'm the who can't recognize differences.
> You are the one who always tries to create equivalence between the action of Jews and Arabs, between the rape victim hate and the victimizers abuse, between a tiniest minority responding to violence and those who imposed it on half of the world.
> 
> Then You accuse me of unwillingness to recognized the difference, right before totally blurring the difference between a fear 2 billion people lead by extremist ideology to an ancient institutionalized hatred against the tiniest minority.
> 
> You're irrational to the core and out of balance.
> Making up accusations as You go won't change the facts in Your lin as well, You just look more desperate showing that I am correct about the core principles of Islam's widespread, mainstream holy war on Jews.
Click to expand...

I am not the one that is making up stuff.  Show me where I have ever justified murder or admit you are lying and making stuff up.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I wonder why settlers stone Palestinian children on their way to school...target practice for vermin control?
> 
> "_They are all enemy combatants, and their
> shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.
Click to expand...


pretty short memory I see, common problem on team Palestine, chasing the tale of Your own lunatic arguments is a confusing exercise at mental acrobatics.

post #6483:

_" If they feel that the settlers are stealing their land, a feeling that is justifiable, then it absolutely makes sense."_

How does it feel when You've just excused violence of all kinds?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post the entire quote, for context, rather than attempting to make equivalent things which are not equivalent.  It looks an awful lot like projection to me.
> 
> Here's the whole quote:
> 
> _"The Palestinian people has declared war on us, and we must respond with war. Not an operation, not a slow-moving one, not low-intensity, not controlled escalation, no destruction of terror infrastructure, no targeted killings. Enough with the oblique references. This is a war. Words have meanings. This is a war. It is not a war against terror, and not a war against extremists, and not even a war against the Palestinian Authority. These too are forms of avoiding reality. This is a war between two people. Who is the enemy? The Palestinian people. Why? Ask them, they started.
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard for us to define reality with the simple words that language puts at our disposal. Why do we have to make up a new name for the war every other week, just to avoid calling it by its name. What’s so horrifying about understanding that the entire Palestinian people is the enemy? Every war is between two peoples, and in every war the people who started the war, that whole people, is the enemy. A declaration of war is not a war crime. Responding with war certainly is not. Nor is the use of the word “war”, nor a clear definition who the enemy is. Au contraire: the morality of war (yes, there is such a thing) is founded on the assumption that there are wars in this world, and that war is not the normal state of things, and that in wars the enemy is usually an entire people, including its elderly and its women, its cities and its villages, its property and its infrastructure.
> 
> And the morality of war knows that it is not possible to refrain from hurting enemy civilians. It does not condemn the British air force, which bombed and totally destroyed the German city of Dresden, or the US planes that destroyed the cities of Poland and wrecked half of Budapest, places whose wretched residents had never done a thing to America, but which had to be destroyed in order to win the war against evil. The morals of war do not require that Russia be brought to trial, though it bombs and destroys towns and neighborhoods in Chechnya. It does not denounce the UN Peacekeeping Forces for killing hundreds of civilians in Angola, nor the NATO forces who bombed Milosevic’s Belgrade, a city with a million civilians, elderly, babies, women, and children. The morals of war accept as correct in principle, not only politically, what America has done in Afghanistan, including the massive bombing of populated places, including the creation of a refugee stream of hundreds of thousands of people who escaped the horrors of war, for thousands of whom there is no home to return to.
> 
> And in our war this is sevenfold more correct, because the enemy soldiers hide out among the population, and it is only through its support that they can fight. Behind every terrorist stand dozens of men and women, without whom he could not engage in terrorism. Actors in the war are those who incite in mosques, who write the murderous curricula for schools, who give shelter, who provide vehicles, and all those who honor and give them their moral support. They are all enemy combatants, and their blood shall be on all their heads. Now this also includes the mothers of the martyrs, who send them to hell with flowers and kisses. They should follow their sons, nothing would be more just. They should go, as should the physical homes in which they raised the snakes. Otherwise, more little snakes will be raised there."
> _
> While the use of the term "snakes" is abhorrent here, the concept that a war between peoples can only be conducted with the support of those peoples is a valid one.  Who is "they" in your quote?  The ACTORS who contribute to the war through means other than physical weapons:  the imams who incite, the educators who teach, the mothers who raise martyrs, the populace who shelter and celebrate, the government which pays.
> 
> This is in NO WAY a call for "vermin control" or genocide. Nor does it reject the status of "civilian".  Nor does it claim that people have no right to life.  It is the recognition that there is more to war than those who hold the stones in slings or load bullets into guns and that the responsibility lies with ALL the actors.  It says (eloquently until the "snakes" part) that the responsibility rests with those who bring war and that the SOLUTION to war is not to stop the guns, its to stop the support.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah Is there a connotation to the Hebrew word for "snake" which may be not understood by English speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty short memory I see, common problem on team Palestine, chasing the tale of Your own lunatic arguments is a confusing exercise at mental acrobatics.
> 
> post #6483:
Click to expand...


All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss

That is total bull you dishonest scumwaffle!  That was made within a specific context, not justifying murder!  You lying jerk.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for answering late, snakes are snakes.
> This is the same politician who pushed for execution of "Jewish terrorists", no wonder Coyote is drawn.
> The quote is fro an article by Ori Elyatzor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty short memory I see, common problem on team Palestine, chasing the tale of Your own lunatic arguments is a confusing exercise at mental acrobatics.
> 
> post #6483:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> That is total bull you dishonest scumwaffle!  That was made within a specific context, not justifying murder!  You lying jerk.
Click to expand...


Am I lying or Your head turned too fast trying to chase that tail of Jihadi appologetics?
You're right to mention context, but then You're once again an idio for doing so - the context Shusha specifically mentioned was all of what I've mentioned - suicide bombs, road bombs, bullets, stones that kill and injure on a regular basis.

You say as long as I feel like it, then stop whining and go look for another safe space where You can pretend to be a pinky swooshy human right activist. In this one You've just defied the meaning of a just cause by excusing murder in context You refuse to deal with.

The context of openly declared holy war on all Jews
The context of systematic sanctioned incitement by Palestinian governments to suicide 
The context of any numerical value to bogus accusations 

You're a failed act like the rest of Your Jihadi propaganda here.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean I am drawn?  I am unequivocally  opposed to the death penalty (unlike you, I participate outside of IP).  I am opposed regardless of whether per one is black or white, Jewish or Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty short memory I see, common problem on team Palestine, chasing the tale of Your own lunatic arguments is a confusing exercise at mental acrobatics.
> 
> post #6483:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> That is total bull you dishonest scumwaffle!  That was made within a specific context, not justifying murder!  You lying jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I lying or Your head turned too fast trying to chase that tail of Jihadi appologetics?
> You're right to mention context, but then You're once again an idio for doing so - the context Shusha specifically mentioned was all of what I've mentioned - suicide bombs, road bombs, bullets, stones that kill and injure on a regular basis.
> 
> You say as long as I feel like it, then stop whining and go look for another safe space where You can pretend to be a pinky swooshy human right activist. In this one You've just defied the meaning of a just cause by excusing murder in context You refuse to deal with.
> 
> You're a failed act like the rest of Your Jihadi propaganda here.
Click to expand...

The context of the discussion goes further back than one post as you well know.  The only way you can defend your homocidal double standard is by deliberately distorting what your opponents say. If the only way you can win an argument is by lying about what others say then consider yourself a “winner”, I am done with you.  Good day.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You justify murder if they feel like it,
> but You "oppose" death penalty?
> 
> Madhouse stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Show me where I have EVER justified murder.  Link. Or admit you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty short memory I see, common problem on team Palestine, chasing the tale of Your own lunatic arguments is a confusing exercise at mental acrobatics.
> 
> post #6483:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> That is total bull you dishonest scumwaffle!  That was made within a specific context, not justifying murder!  You lying jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I lying or Your head turned too fast trying to chase that tail of Jihadi appologetics?
> You're right to mention context, but then You're once again an idio for doing so - the context Shusha specifically mentioned was all of what I've mentioned - suicide bombs, road bombs, bullets, stones that kill and injure on a regular basis.
> 
> You say as long as I feel like it, then stop whining and go look for another safe space where You can pretend to be a pinky swooshy human right activist. In this one You've just defied the meaning of a just cause by excusing murder in context You refuse to deal with.
> 
> You're a failed act like the rest of Your Jihadi propaganda here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The context of the discussion goes further back than one post as you well know.  The only way you can defend your homocidal double standard is by deliberately distorting what your opponents say. If the only way you can win an argument is by lying about what others say then consider yourself a “winner”, I am done with you.  Good day.
Click to expand...


Don't blame me for for establishing standards You can't uphold on both sides.
For You to claim any kind of equivalence would require Your favorite victims to first even allow  any Jews in their useless parliament.

But I won't prevent You from running to that safe space, where "if they feel like it" is enough to justify 
any set of self contradictions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christmas sympathy for Palestinian Arabs - wrapped in lies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaker C (male) read the names of the 31 Palestinians (another four Palestinians died later on from their wounds) killed by the IDF during the Great Return March since March 30, 2018.

IfNotNow Toronto’s activists mourned and said Kaddish (the Jewish mourning prayer) in memory of 35 Palestinians, of whom 14 (40 percent) “participated in hostilities,” according to the left-wing, anti-Israeli Btselem human rights organization.

Yet, in fact, 32 of the 35 Palestinian casualties listed (91.4%) were individuals or operatives affiliated with Palestinian armed groups and/or wished to be killed on the path of Allah:


18 operatives/affiliated with Hamas/al-Qassam Brigades.
8 operatives/affiliated with Fatah/al-Aqsa Brigades.
Two operatives of the National Resistance Brigades, military wing of the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
One operative of the Islamic Jihad/Al-Quds Brigades
One operative of The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
Two individuals with no affiliation who wanted to die/be killed on the path of Allah in the Great Return March.
The following chart documents the 35 Palestinians and their militant affiliation:

(Full article online)

Toronto Group Prays for Palestinian Terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the eve of Christmas, Israel’s Christian population stands at approximately 175,000 people, some 2 percent of the Israeli population, according to data published Monday by the Central Bureau of Statistics.

The Christian population grew in 2017 by 2.2 percent, compared with 1.4 percent in the previous year.

(full article online)

On Christmas Eve, Israel’s Christian Community Numbers 175K


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  rylah, 

OK!  Let's not hold back...   Please tell me what YOU ARE thinking.



EXCERPT • rylah said:


> *→ *...
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, the first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, in each generation, there is a mental picture that is held by the new generation; a picture they hold of the generation that came before it.  That picture will be passed along several generations before it fades away.  

That mental picture helps, in part, stands to shape the who we are and how we approach our future.  It is the yardstick we use to measure how much our lifestyle has improved.  And it is the comparative value that the discerning family uses to assess our offspring stand and were the culture, in general, is going.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  rylah,
> 
> OK!  Let's not hold back...   Please tell me what YOU ARE thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *→ *...
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, the first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, in each generation, there is a mental picture that is held by the new generation; a picture they hold of the generation that came before it.  That picture will be passed along several generations before it fades away.
> 
> That mental picture helps, in part, stands to shape the who we are and how we approach our future.  It is the yardstick we use to measure how much our lifestyle has improved.  And it is the comparative value that the discerning family uses to assess our offspring stand and were the culture, in general, is going.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Mental pictures only exist in your head.  Who you are, are the actions you take after that picture has developed.


----------



## RoccoR

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Coyote, et al,

Well, there are several reasons for that.



EXCERPT • Coyote said:


> ... I do however see how much more powerful the Israeli lobby is in shaping policy in the US than any Palestinian lobby.


*(COMMENT)*

The biggest reason is that they have assimilated and individually (and not as a collective) worked hard and have become embedded in our culture.

In fact, I had to grow up, as a man, significantly beyond my high school years, before I understood or took notice of the cultural difference.  Apparently, it was always there, but I was oblivious to it.

I never knew that Goldie Hawn was Jewish, and did not care; similarly the same for Art Garfunkel and Bob Dylan.   And who would have thought that Howard Stern (or even cared) was Jewish?  When I retired from the Army Intelligence, I didn't know that the Deputy Chief of Staff for Intelligence was Jewish (LTG Sidney T. Weinstein).  When I was in Baghdad, the Solicitor General of the United States was Elena Kagan.
And I am very sure that you have all heard of Barry Goldwater, Arlen Specter, Joe Lieberman and Bernie Sanders they were all famous in their own right; not with a hive mentality.   Elliott Abrams was the Deputy National Security Adviser to President George W. Bush.

Oh, and my personal favorite, Noam Chomsky, who I have listened to often, yet disagree with on so many points; not because he was Jewish, but because he is wrong.
[="Veterans Today"]
*Noam Chomsky has recently dropped an atomic bomb in the Zionist camp. Citing the late Yeshayahu Leibowitz approvingly, Chomsky declared that if the Israeli occupation must stop, otherwise “Israeli Jews are going to turn into…Judeo-Nazis.”*
SOURCE: Noam Chomsky on “Judeo-Nazi tendencies”…by Jonis Alexis •
[/quote]​
Yes, there is a Lobby, and the individuals they are, the Jews make their greatest impact as exemplary people in whatever they do.

The "lobby" → American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) is just one of over 12,000 federal lobbyists registered in Washington, that haunt K Street NW and 19th Street in Washington.  Sure it does its part.  But the greatest impact by far is the individual.  Just as it is elsewhere.  When we think of Physics, wertend to think of Niels Bohr and Albert Einstein (maybe Steven Hawking or Richard Feynman).  When we think of Cosmology we think of Caral Sagan, Brian Greene, Neil deGrasse Tyson and Michelle Thaller we don't stop to think which is Jewish and which are not?

The influence of AIPAC _(or the Jewish Lobby as a whole)_, spent close to $4 million in 2010, is one of the 10 Biggest Lobbies, but is dwartfed by the American Association of Retired Persons (AARP) which spent $22 million on lobbying in 2010.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the beginning of the program, the change in categorization of Jews from the "Hebrew" race to the "White" race was in part one of convenience, shoring up a "white" racial majority against immigrants.

More importantly, the idea of categorization by race is itself a matter of convenience -- and manipulation. The concept of race was used to support colonialization and slavery in the 17th and 18th centuries and then the Enlightenment provided the rationalization to justify it.

Eric Goldstein, author of the book "The Price of Whiteness: Jews, Race, and American Identity" gave further background on the issue of Jews and race in a lecture last year entitled "Jews and the Science of 'Race' in America"

In that lecture, Goldstein explains that Jews during the late 19th century and early 20th century wanted to preserve the possibility of Jewish assimilability, something that was far from being a given.

For example, Goldstein showed the following during his talk:

---------
But while "whiteness" is a fiction, it is a very useful fiction.

The concept of race is malleable and "whiteness" was used in the past by colonialists to enable and justify the subjugation of others.

Today, there are those who share Mallory's obsession with race and manipulate the concept of "whiteness" to ostracize Jews.

(full article online)

Tell The Leaders of The Women's March: Jews Were Not Always Considered "White" In The US ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Miss Iraq honors Jews who were expelled from Arab lands


----------



## Coyote

> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Coyote, et al,
> 
> Well, there are several reasons for that.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I do however see how much more powerful the Israeli lobby is in shaping policy in the US than any Palestinian lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The biggest reason is that they have assimilated and individually (and not as a collective) worked hard and have become embedded in our culture.
> 
> In fact, I had to grow up, as a man, significantly beyond my high school years, before I understood or took notice of the cultural difference.  Apparently, it was always there, but I was oblivious to it.
> 
> I never knew that Goldie Hawn was Jewish, and did not care; similarly the same for Art Garfunkel and Bob Dylan.   And who would have thought that Howard Stern (or even cared) was Jewish?  When I retired from the Army Intelligence, I didn't know that the Deputy Chief of Staff for Intelligence was Jewish (LTG Sidney T. Weinstein).  When I was in Baghdad, the Solicitor General of the United States was Elena Kagan.
> And I am very sure that you have all heard of Barry Goldwater, Arlen Specter, Joe Lieberman and Bernie Sanders they were all famous in their own right; not with a hive mentality.   Elliott Abrams was the Deputy National Security Adviser to President George W. Bush.
> 
> Oh, and my personal favorite, Noam Chomsky, who I have listened to often, yet disagree with on so many points; not because he was Jewish, but because he is wrong.
> [="Veterans Today"]
> *Noam Chomsky has recently dropped an atomic bomb in the Zionist camp. Citing the late Yeshayahu Leibowitz approvingly, Chomsky declared that if the Israeli occupation must stop, otherwise “Israeli Jews are going to turn into…Judeo-Nazis.”*
> SOURCE: Noam Chomsky on “Judeo-Nazi tendencies”…by Jonis Alexis •​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Yes, there is a Lobby, and the individuals they are, the Jews make their greatest impact as exemplary people in whatever they do.
> 
> The "lobby" → American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) is just one of over 12,000 federal lobbyists registered in Washington, that haunt K Street NW and 19th Street in Washington.  Sure it does its part.  But the greatest impact by far is the individual.  Just as it is elsewhere.  When we think of Physics, wertend to think of Niels Bohr and Albert Einstein (maybe Steven Hawking or Richard Feynman).  When we think of Cosmology we think of Caral Sagan, Brian Greene, Neil deGrasse Tyson and Michelle Thaller we don't stop to think which is Jewish and which are not?
> 
> The influence of AIPAC _(or the Jewish Lobby as a whole)_, spent close to $4 million in 2010, is one of the 10 Biggest Lobbies, but is dwartfed by the American Association of Retired Persons (AARP) which spent $22 million on lobbying in 2010.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.

What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.




Your term “the other” comes with a certain amount of baggage. It’s not all date palms and camel's milk when we drill down on the various islamist advocacy groups here in the Great Satan and North America.

CAIR describes itself as “America’s largest Islamic civil liberties group,” but in 2007, the U.S. government labeled CAIR an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation for financing the Hamas terrorist group.

[ed. Note that in terms of timelines, 2007 came before 2011.]


In November 2014 CAIR was designated as a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates along with a host of other Muslim Brotherhood entities. The United Arab Emirates is not located here in North America. Although, I could be wrong about that.


The Great Satan’s neighbor to the north has some issues with ISNA.

ISNA-Canada Loses Charity Status Over Terror Funding

Here in the Great Satan, ISNA has a history of association with Islamic Terrorist groups.

Report: ISNA Gave $100K to Terrorist Front Group

I would be remiss not to acknowledge that there are also plenty of Christian, Jewish, Zionist, and atheist infidel terror groups currently operating inside of Moslem lands where they have only been met with tolerance, equality, and all of the attendant benefits of an open society governed representatively by the rule of law.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your term “the other” comes with a certain amount of baggage. It’s not all date palms and camel's milk when we drill down on the various islamist advocacy groups here in the Great Satan and North America.
> 
> CAIR describes itself as “America’s largest Islamic civil liberties group,” but in 2007, the U.S. government labeled CAIR an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation for financing the Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> [ed. Note that in terms of timelines, 2007 came before 2011.]
> 
> 
> In November 2014 CAIR was designated as a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates along with a host of other Muslim Brotherhood entities. The United Arab Emirates is not located here in North America. Although, I could be wrong about that.
> 
> 
> The Great Satan’s neighbor to the north has some issues with ISNA.
> 
> ISNA-Canada Loses Charity Status Over Terror Funding
> 
> Here in the Great Satan, ISNA has a history of association with Islamic Terrorist groups.
> 
> Report: ISNA Gave $100K to Terrorist Front Group
> 
> I would be remiss not to acknowledge that there are also plenty of Christian, Jewish, Zionist, and atheist infidel terror groups currently operating inside of Moslem lands where they have only been met with tolerance, equality, and all of the attendant benefits of an open society governed representatively by the rule of law.
Click to expand...


No one said it was all "date palms and camel milk" but thanks for that irrelevent tidbit. 

On the other hand, you choose some interesting sources:

Clarion Project - Wikipedia
The *Clarion Project* (formerly *Clarion Fund Inc.*) is a Washington, D.C.-based non-profit organization founded in 2006.[1][2] The organization has been involved in the production and distribution of the films _Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West_, _The Third Jihad_, _Iranium_ and _Honor Diaries_. These films have been widely criticized for falsifying information, and have been described as anti-Muslim propaganda.[3][4]

It is worthwhile to look at other sources...

Why the U.A.E. is calling 2 American groups terrorists

_*Neither CAIR nor the Muslim American Society are designated terror groups by the U.S. government, *which is a major ally and trading partner of the U.A.E., and their inclusion on the list surprised many analysts — especially when more established groups such as Hamas and Hezbollah in Lebanon were left off. CAIR put out a statement that said they were seeking clarification on their "shocking and bizarre" inclusion on the list, while the Muslim American Society said that they had had "no dealings with the United Arab Emirates" and were "perplexed by this news."


CAIR and the Muslim American Society are not alone in their shock. Diverse groups across Europe were also added to the list, leaving many observers perplexed at the scope and sheer scale of the list. Norway's foreign ministry has already publicly requested an explanation as to why one of the country's largest Islamic groups, the Islamic Organization, was included, and on Monday, the U.S. State Department said they would be seeking more information from the U.A.E.


It's true that some of these groups have been involved in controversy in the past. For example, CAIR, an  Islamic civil liberties advocacy group, was named as an *unindicted* co-conspirator in the 2007 trial of the Holy Land Foundation in Texas. *Officials from the Holy Land Foundation were later found guilty of diverting funds to Hamas, which has led some American lawmakers to refer to CAIR as a terrorist organization. As The Washington Post's Glenn Kessler pointed out as far back as 2011, this is unfair: CAIR has never been charged with any criminal activity and operates in a tax-exempt status.*


U.A.E.'s list seems to be driven by something closer to home, however: The very first name included is the U.A.E. Muslim Brotherhood, and a significant number of the more surprising inclusions on the list appear to have ties to the transnational Sunni Islamist group: The Muslim American Society, for instance, was founded by Muslim Brotherhood members in the 1990s. Rumors about links to the Muslim Brotherhood have also dogged CAIR._​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Within a week, _Haaretz_ has managed to publish two Op-Eds demonizing Israel with main arguments based on blatant lies. Namely, shortly after recent West Bank terror attacks which targeted soldiers and civilians, and which claimed the lives of soldiers and a prematurely born infant, _Haaretz_ argues that Hamas is a legitimate guerilla organization. And after Israelis were apparently responsible for vandalizing Palestinian property, a _Haaretz_ column maintains there’s a “flourishing of the Jewish KKK,” that is similar to the American KKK “at its height.”

(full article online)

Haaretz Op-Eds Argue IDF Soldiers Are Terrorists, Israeli Vandals Are KKK


----------



## Sixties Fan

Get it? According to McIntyre, Israel is presumably to blame for the flight of Gaza’s Christians. However, a look at the population stats reveals something that runs counter to this suggestion. 

First, we could find no data backing up his claim that, in the mid-1960s, or at any time in recent history, there were 6,000 Christians in Gaza. Even pro-Palestinian sites rely on an Israeli census in 1967 that showed 2,478 Christians living in Gaza.
--------
As you can see, Gaza’s Christian population increased from 1967 through 2006 (the period of Israel’s occupation, till a year after their withdrawal).  However, since 2007, a year which just so happens to coincide with Hamas’s rise to power in a bloody coup, the Christian population began shrinking, and, as McIntyre notes, stands at roughly 1,100 today. 

(full article online)

A Guardian contributor’s artful lie on Gaza’s declining Christian population


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your term “the other” comes with a certain amount of baggage. It’s not all date palms and camel's milk when we drill down on the various islamist advocacy groups here in the Great Satan and North America.
> 
> CAIR describes itself as “America’s largest Islamic civil liberties group,” but in 2007, the U.S. government labeled CAIR an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation for financing the Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> [ed. Note that in terms of timelines, 2007 came before 2011.]
> 
> 
> In November 2014 CAIR was designated as a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates along with a host of other Muslim Brotherhood entities. The United Arab Emirates is not located here in North America. Although, I could be wrong about that.
> 
> 
> The Great Satan’s neighbor to the north has some issues with ISNA.
> 
> ISNA-Canada Loses Charity Status Over Terror Funding
> 
> Here in the Great Satan, ISNA has a history of association with Islamic Terrorist groups.
> 
> Report: ISNA Gave $100K to Terrorist Front Group
> 
> I would be remiss not to acknowledge that there are also plenty of Christian, Jewish, Zionist, and atheist infidel terror groups currently operating inside of Moslem lands where they have only been met with tolerance, equality, and all of the attendant benefits of an open society governed representatively by the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said it was all "date palms and camel milk" but thanks for that irrelevent tidbit.
> 
> On the other hand, you choose some interesting sources:
> 
> Clarion Project - Wikipedia
> The *Clarion Project* (formerly *Clarion Fund Inc.*) is a Washington, D.C.-based non-profit organization founded in 2006.[1][2] The organization has been involved in the production and distribution of the films _Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West_, _The Third Jihad_, _Iranium_ and _Honor Diaries_. These films have been widely criticized for falsifying information, and have been described as anti-Muslim propaganda.[3][4]
> 
> It is worthwhile to look at other sources...
> 
> Why the U.A.E. is calling 2 American groups terrorists
> 
> _*Neither CAIR nor the Muslim American Society are designated terror groups by the U.S. government, *which is a major ally and trading partner of the U.A.E., and their inclusion on the list surprised many analysts — especially when more established groups such as Hamas and Hezbollah in Lebanon were left off. CAIR put out a statement that said they were seeking clarification on their "shocking and bizarre" inclusion on the list, while the Muslim American Society said that they had had "no dealings with the United Arab Emirates" and were "perplexed by this news."
> 
> 
> CAIR and the Muslim American Society are not alone in their shock. Diverse groups across Europe were also added to the list, leaving many observers perplexed at the scope and sheer scale of the list. Norway's foreign ministry has already publicly requested an explanation as to why one of the country's largest Islamic groups, the Islamic Organization, was included, and on Monday, the U.S. State Department said they would be seeking more information from the U.A.E.
> 
> 
> It's true that some of these groups have been involved in controversy in the past. For example, CAIR, an  Islamic civil liberties advocacy group, was named as an *unindicted* co-conspirator in the 2007 trial of the Holy Land Foundation in Texas. *Officials from the Holy Land Foundation were later found guilty of diverting funds to Hamas, which has led some American lawmakers to refer to CAIR as a terrorist organization. As The Washington Post's Glenn Kessler pointed out as far back as 2011, this is unfair: CAIR has never been charged with any criminal activity and operates in a tax-exempt status.*
> 
> 
> U.A.E.'s list seems to be driven by something closer to home, however: The very first name included is the U.A.E. Muslim Brotherhood, and a significant number of the more surprising inclusions on the list appear to have ties to the transnational Sunni Islamist group: The Muslim American Society, for instance, was founded by Muslim Brotherhood members in the 1990s. Rumors about links to the Muslim Brotherhood have also dogged CAIR._​
Click to expand...




I can understand you're not a fan of criticism directed at ISNA but in spite of the reporting by the Clarion project, ISNA certainly was stripped of it's charity status by the Canadian government. How about something from the Toronto Sun?

Islamic group’s charitable status revoked over alleged link to terror organization


While it is true that as an organization, CAIR has not been convicted of criminal activity, former leaders certainly have.

Washington Post:  Whitewashing of CAIR Continues

Unlike the NAACP, ADL or other American civil rights organizations, CAIR has seen at least five former lay leaders or senior staff arrested, convicted or deported on terrorism- or weapons-related charges. One was Ghassan Elashi, a founder of CAIR’s Texas chapter, sentenced to 65 years imprisonment in 2009 in the retrial of the federal Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development. He was one of five HLF leaders convicted of convicted of funneling more than $12 million to Hamas. HLF had been America’s largest Muslim charity. Hamas, the Palestinian Islamic Resistance Movement, is designated by the United States, Israel and other countries as a terrorist organization. Elashi had been convicted in a 2004 Hamas-related case as well.



I'm sure the Washington Post was outraged that anyone would impugn the good name of CAIR or MSA. However, your outrage should be directed at the UAE.
_
Is CAIR a Terror Group? | National Review

We who follow the Islamist movement fell off our collective chair on November 15, when the news came that the United Arab Emirates’ ministerial cabinet had listed the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) as one of 83 proscribed terrorist organizations, up there with the Taliban, al-Qaeda, and ISIS._

_This came as a surprise because the UAE authorities themselves have a record of promoting Islamism; because CAIR has a history of raising funds in the UAE; and because the UAE embassy in Washington had previously praised CAIR._

_On reflection, however, the listing makes sense for, in recent years, the Islamist movement has gravely fractured. Sunnis fight Shiites; advocates of violence struggle against those working within the system; modernizers do battle against those trying to return to the seventh century; and monarchists confront republicans._


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Coyote, et al,

And I think your experience should be the model for the non-discriminatory social experience for today's youth.  It should not "make a difference" or be a "big deal."



Coyote said:


> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.


*(COMMENT)*

The difficulty arising from the various diversities is because we recognized the various diverse differences.  Hate, anger, love, curiosity, admiration, intelligence, and physical attributes are not really a matter of primary colors [_(red, yellow, blue, and green)(depending on the grouping)_].  This can be altered analyzed in spectrum or visual interpretation _[most Video Display Units (VDUs) use the Red•Green•Blue (RGB) mixture scheme to derive most colors]_.  The development of most _(not all)_ bigotry is a matter of some psychological imprint upon a person as a child/young adult or peer indoctrination.    Just as exposure at a young age to surroundings that encourage learning and reason makes an imprint of normality, so it is that bigotry does the same.

While genetics usually makes some difference in how humans qualities emanating the offspring, genetics does not have a part in the determination of bigotry.  Bigotry, like radiation sickness, is acquired through exposure.  The best shielding from bigotry is education.  Like a lead vest, it does not good to put a vest on if the person has already been exposed.  The damage is done.  The same is true for bigotry.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly six years ago I gave a lecture at Yeshiva University on how to answer anti-Israel arguments. Since the lecture was over an hour and twenty minutes, I decided to break it up into 20 sections, one each to answer one popular anti-Israel argument.

Here's part 1, on the accusation that Israel is a colonialist state. 

(full article and video online)

Too few people know how to argue for Israel - Know how to Answer (video part 1) - Is Israel colonialist? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Coyote, et al,
> 
> And I think your experience should be the model for the non-discriminatory social experience for today's youth.  It should not "make a difference" or be a "big deal."
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The difficulty arising from the various diversities is because we recognized the various diverse differences.  Hate, anger, love, curiosity, admiration, intelligence, and physical attributes are not really a matter of primary colors [_(red, yellow, blue, and green)(depending on the grouping)_].  This can be altered analyzed in spectrum or visual interpretation _[most Video Display Units (VDUs) use the Red•Green•Blue (RGB) mixture scheme to derive most colors]_.  The development of most _(not all)_ bigotry is a matter of some psychological imprint upon a person as a child/young adult or peer indoctrination.    Just as exposure at a young age to surroundings that encourage learning and reason makes an imprint of normality, so it is that bigotry does the same.
> 
> While genetics usually makes some difference in how humans qualities emanating the offspring, genetics does not have a part in the determination of bigotry.  Bigotry, like radiation sickness, is acquired through exposure.  The best shielding from bigotry is education.  Like a lead vest, it does not good to put a vest on if the person has already been exposed.  The damage is done.  The same is true for bigotry.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I could not agree more Rocco...well said!

I should though...never give up on people’s ability to change.  One of my personal hero’s undertook a transformative mission in this regard: How One Man Convinced 200 Ku Klux Klan Members To Give Up Their Robes


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  Coyote, et al,
> 
> And I think your experience should be the model for the non-discriminatory social experience for today's youth.  It should not "make a difference" or be a "big deal."
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The difficulty arising from the various diversities is because we recognized the various diverse differences.  Hate, anger, love, curiosity, admiration, intelligence, and physical attributes are not really a matter of primary colors [_(red, yellow, blue, and green)(depending on the grouping)_].  This can be altered analyzed in spectrum or visual interpretation _[most Video Display Units (VDUs) use the Red•Green•Blue (RGB) mixture scheme to derive most colors]_.  The development of most _(not all)_ bigotry is a matter of some psychological imprint upon a person as a child/young adult or peer indoctrination.    Just as exposure at a young age to surroundings that encourage learning and reason makes an imprint of normality, so it is that bigotry does the same.
> 
> While genetics usually makes some difference in how humans qualities emanating the offspring, genetics does not have a part in the determination of bigotry.  Bigotry, like radiation sickness, is acquired through exposure.  The best shielding from bigotry is education.  Like a lead vest, it does not good to put a vest on if the person has already been exposed.  The damage is done.  The same is true for bigotry.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

When I was growing up race, religion, etc. were never discussed. The issues never came up.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Within a week, _Haaretz_ has managed to publish two Op-Eds demonizing Israel with main arguments based on blatant lies. Namely, shortly after recent West Bank terror attacks which targeted soldiers and civilians, and which claimed the lives of soldiers and a prematurely born infant, _Haaretz_ argues that Hamas is a legitimate guerilla organization. *And after Israelis were apparently responsible for vandalizing Palestinian property, a Haaretz column maintains there’s a “flourishing of the Jewish KKK,” that is similar to the American KKK “at its height.”*
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Haaretz Op-Eds Argue IDF Soldiers Are Terrorists, Israeli Vandals Are KKK



I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder

Mohamed Abu Khdeir - 14 yr old boy forced to drink gasoline and then murdered by pouring gasoline on him and set on fire.  Abu Khdeir, Murdered Palestinian Boy Was Forced to Drink Gasoline, Then Burned to Death

The firebombing in Dumas that burned a family alive while they were sleeping inside.  Israel indicts Jewish extremists for arson attack that killed Palestinian family

Stone throwing (that have caused injuries and at least one death).  

Burning down crops and olive trees.

Assaults and Beatings...
Police probe assault on Palestinian bus driver in West Bank settlement

Defense Ministry officer slams IDF for not taking settler violence seriously


----------



## Sixties Fan

The bill states that prisoners who have been charged with murder and accessory to murder under the Anti-Terrorism Law will not be given the opportunity to have their sentences shortened. It also prevents the parole board from releasing a prisoner who has served at least two thirds of his sentence if it believes that he complies with the conditions prescribed by law.

(full article online)

Approved: No early release for terrorists


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your term “the other” comes with a certain amount of baggage. It’s not all date palms and camel's milk when we drill down on the various islamist advocacy groups here in the Great Satan and North America.
> 
> CAIR describes itself as “America’s largest Islamic civil liberties group,” but in 2007, the U.S. government labeled CAIR an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation for financing the Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> [ed. Note that in terms of timelines, 2007 came before 2011.]
> 
> 
> In November 2014 CAIR was designated as a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates along with a host of other Muslim Brotherhood entities. The United Arab Emirates is not located here in North America. Although, I could be wrong about that.
> 
> 
> The Great Satan’s neighbor to the north has some issues with ISNA.
> 
> ISNA-Canada Loses Charity Status Over Terror Funding
> 
> Here in the Great Satan, ISNA has a history of association with Islamic Terrorist groups.
> 
> Report: ISNA Gave $100K to Terrorist Front Group
> 
> I would be remiss not to acknowledge that there are also plenty of Christian, Jewish, Zionist, and atheist infidel terror groups currently operating inside of Moslem lands where they have only been met with tolerance, equality, and all of the attendant benefits of an open society governed representatively by the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said it was all "date palms and camel milk" but thanks for that irrelevent tidbit.
> 
> On the other hand, you choose some interesting sources:
> 
> Clarion Project - Wikipedia
> The *Clarion Project* (formerly *Clarion Fund Inc.*) is a Washington, D.C.-based non-profit organization founded in 2006.[1][2] The organization has been involved in the production and distribution of the films _Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West_, _The Third Jihad_, _Iranium_ and _Honor Diaries_. These films have been widely criticized for falsifying information, and have been described as anti-Muslim propaganda.[3][4]
> 
> It is worthwhile to look at other sources...
> 
> Why the U.A.E. is calling 2 American groups terrorists
> 
> _*Neither CAIR nor the Muslim American Society are designated terror groups by the U.S. government, *which is a major ally and trading partner of the U.A.E., and their inclusion on the list surprised many analysts — especially when more established groups such as Hamas and Hezbollah in Lebanon were left off. CAIR put out a statement that said they were seeking clarification on their "shocking and bizarre" inclusion on the list, while the Muslim American Society said that they had had "no dealings with the United Arab Emirates" and were "perplexed by this news."
> 
> 
> CAIR and the Muslim American Society are not alone in their shock. Diverse groups across Europe were also added to the list, leaving many observers perplexed at the scope and sheer scale of the list. Norway's foreign ministry has already publicly requested an explanation as to why one of the country's largest Islamic groups, the Islamic Organization, was included, and on Monday, the U.S. State Department said they would be seeking more information from the U.A.E.
> 
> 
> It's true that some of these groups have been involved in controversy in the past. For example, CAIR, an  Islamic civil liberties advocacy group, was named as an *unindicted* co-conspirator in the 2007 trial of the Holy Land Foundation in Texas. *Officials from the Holy Land Foundation were later found guilty of diverting funds to Hamas, which has led some American lawmakers to refer to CAIR as a terrorist organization. As The Washington Post's Glenn Kessler pointed out as far back as 2011, this is unfair: CAIR has never been charged with any criminal activity and operates in a tax-exempt status.*
> 
> 
> U.A.E.'s list seems to be driven by something closer to home, however: The very first name included is the U.A.E. Muslim Brotherhood, and a significant number of the more surprising inclusions on the list appear to have ties to the transnational Sunni Islamist group: The Muslim American Society, for instance, was founded by Muslim Brotherhood members in the 1990s. Rumors about links to the Muslim Brotherhood have also dogged CAIR._​
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Coyote, et al,

Of course, I've seen reports such as you have mentioned on many occasions.  What I don't know is the outcome of the investigations that determine culpability and criminality. 



Coyote said:


> I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder
> 
> Mohamed Abu Khdeir - 14 yr old boy forced to drink gasoline and then murdered by pouring gasoline on him and set on fire.  Abu Khdeir, Murdered Palestinian Boy Was Forced to Drink Gasoline, Then Burned to Death
> 
> The firebombing in Dumas that burned a family alive while they were sleeping inside.  Israel indicts Jewish extremists for arson attack that killed Palestinian family
> 
> Stone throwing (that have caused injuries and at least one death).
> 
> Burning down crops and olive trees.
> 
> Assaults and Beatings...
> Police probe assault on Palestinian bus driver in West Bank settlement
> 
> Defense Ministry officer slams IDF for not taking settler violence seriously


*(COMMENT)*

We all know that it is not as cut'n'dry as the media often portrays it; from either side of the point-of-view.  Having said that, the Military Police (IDF) don't always make the best police officers _(are not the best augmentation to the civilian Border Police)_.

No one is saying that the implementation of the Article 43 Hague Regulations has been the best that could be done.  I'm quite sure that if the IDF, the Ministry of Justice, and the Ministry of Public Security were to have a real frank and open discussion, the law enforcement, prosecution, and judicial proceedings have some work to do.  BUT, the confrontation between the two parties is not entirely the fault of one side.  While I'm sure that there have been some more belligerent population in history than the Arab Palestinians, I'm sure that they are right up there with the best of the bloodthirsty.  Having been to some truly nasty places in the world, I've not seen such great potential just thrown away in lieu of violence and confrontation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When and where I grew up...it was suburban, there were a lot of international and diplomatic families, and a significant middle class Jewish community, and our schools reflected that mixture.  We had a synagogue next to a church and I was never really aware of who was Jewish, who was not - and I wasn't aware of anti-semitism (but I wouldn't be would I, since I am not Jewish) - but what I mean to say what you were was no big deal as far as I knew.
> 
> What I think is a pity is the pretty blatent and *currently accepted and DEFENDED anti-Islam rhetoric*.  Muslims in America, up until 9/11 did not have to defend themselves - they were and are exemplary Americans, they blended in, they are represented in our military, entertainment industry, business (in fact Palestinian Americans are a  very successful community, as are Iranian Americans).  But what is happening now?  A systemic and deliberate demonizing and broad brushing in an attempt to define them as "the Other" in America.  Islamic American institutions are tarred with terrorism, even though the linkages are very weak and loose at times in an effort to discredit them and their advocacy.  We do not need this just as we do not need anti-semitism, but people it seems need someone to unite against in hate, and that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your term “the other” comes with a certain amount of baggage. It’s not all date palms and camel's milk when we drill down on the various islamist advocacy groups here in the Great Satan and North America.
> 
> CAIR describes itself as “America’s largest Islamic civil liberties group,” but in 2007, the U.S. government labeled CAIR an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation for financing the Hamas terrorist group.
> 
> [ed. Note that in terms of timelines, 2007 came before 2011.]
> 
> 
> In November 2014 CAIR was designated as a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates along with a host of other Muslim Brotherhood entities. The United Arab Emirates is not located here in North America. Although, I could be wrong about that.
> 
> 
> The Great Satan’s neighbor to the north has some issues with ISNA.
> 
> ISNA-Canada Loses Charity Status Over Terror Funding
> 
> Here in the Great Satan, ISNA has a history of association with Islamic Terrorist groups.
> 
> Report: ISNA Gave $100K to Terrorist Front Group
> 
> I would be remiss not to acknowledge that there are also plenty of Christian, Jewish, Zionist, and atheist infidel terror groups currently operating inside of Moslem lands where they have only been met with tolerance, equality, and all of the attendant benefits of an open society governed representatively by the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said it was all "date palms and camel milk" but thanks for that irrelevent tidbit.
> 
> On the other hand, you choose some interesting sources:
> 
> Clarion Project - Wikipedia
> The *Clarion Project* (formerly *Clarion Fund Inc.*) is a Washington, D.C.-based non-profit organization founded in 2006.[1][2] The organization has been involved in the production and distribution of the films _Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West_, _The Third Jihad_, _Iranium_ and _Honor Diaries_. These films have been widely criticized for falsifying information, and have been described as anti-Muslim propaganda.[3][4]
> 
> It is worthwhile to look at other sources...
> 
> Why the U.A.E. is calling 2 American groups terrorists
> 
> _*Neither CAIR nor the Muslim American Society are designated terror groups by the U.S. government, *which is a major ally and trading partner of the U.A.E., and their inclusion on the list surprised many analysts — especially when more established groups such as Hamas and Hezbollah in Lebanon were left off. CAIR put out a statement that said they were seeking clarification on their "shocking and bizarre" inclusion on the list, while the Muslim American Society said that they had had "no dealings with the United Arab Emirates" and were "perplexed by this news."
> 
> 
> CAIR and the Muslim American Society are not alone in their shock. Diverse groups across Europe were also added to the list, leaving many observers perplexed at the scope and sheer scale of the list. Norway's foreign ministry has already publicly requested an explanation as to why one of the country's largest Islamic groups, the Islamic Organization, was included, and on Monday, the U.S. State Department said they would be seeking more information from the U.A.E.
> 
> 
> It's true that some of these groups have been involved in controversy in the past. For example, CAIR, an  Islamic civil liberties advocacy group, was named as an *unindicted* co-conspirator in the 2007 trial of the Holy Land Foundation in Texas. *Officials from the Holy Land Foundation were later found guilty of diverting funds to Hamas, which has led some American lawmakers to refer to CAIR as a terrorist organization. As The Washington Post's Glenn Kessler pointed out as far back as 2011, this is unfair: CAIR has never been charged with any criminal activity and operates in a tax-exempt status.*
> 
> 
> U.A.E.'s list seems to be driven by something closer to home, however: The very first name included is the U.A.E. Muslim Brotherhood, and a significant number of the more surprising inclusions on the list appear to have ties to the transnational Sunni Islamist group: The Muslim American Society, for instance, was founded by Muslim Brotherhood members in the 1990s. Rumors about links to the Muslim Brotherhood have also dogged CAIR._​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This presentation is not about "Injustice" but something very much out of context.



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Back in the days of when I would help a newly elevated PhD, I would often help them with book signing events in exchange for tutoring.  At The Ohio State, I would often set up the "Grade A Notes" Display _(at the bookstore)_ for a fledgling TA to supplement their income. 

This presentation is about plugging the book and promoting sales.  When you publish such a book, you have to write to your audience.  And when you do that, you have to write what will sell.   If you don't do that, you probably will not even get published.

So, if you are writing anti-Israeli material, you stump your book at anti-Israeli events.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This presentation is not about "Injustice" but something very much out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Back in the days of when I would help a newly elevated PhD, I would often help them with book signing events in exchange for tutoring.  At The Ohio State, I would often set up the "Grade A Notes" Display _(at the bookstore)_ for a fledgling TA to supplement their income.
> 
> This presentation is about plugging the book and promoting sales.  When you publish such a book, you have to write to your audience.  And when you do that, you have to write what will sell.   If you don't do that, you probably will not even get published.
> 
> So, if you are writing anti-Israeli material, you stump your book at anti-Israeli events.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

One interesting thing is that the Holy Land Foundation distributed all of its aid in Palestine through the same local charities that were used by USAID.

This seemed to go unnoticed by the kangaroo court.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This presentation is not about "Injustice" but something very much out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Back in the days of when I would help a newly elevated PhD, I would often help them with book signing events in exchange for tutoring.  At The Ohio State, I would often set up the "Grade A Notes" Display _(at the bookstore)_ for a fledgling TA to supplement their income.
> 
> This presentation is about plugging the book and promoting sales.  When you publish such a book, you have to write to your audience.  And when you do that, you have to write what will sell.   If you don't do that, you probably will not even get published.
> 
> So, if you are writing anti-Israeli material, you stump your book at anti-Israeli events.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One interesting thing is that the Holy Land Foundation distributed all of its aid in Palestine through the same local charities that were used by USAID.
> 
> This seemed to go unnoticed by the kangaroo court.
Click to expand...


Another interesting thing is that your claim runs contrary to the evidence.

Federal Judge Hands Downs Sentences in Holy Land Foundation Case


----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent years, there have been numerous acts of violence against Christians in Judea, Samaria and Gaza.


Palestinian terrorists have taken the Christian houses of Beit Jala from where their snipers fired on the houses of the Jewish quarters of southern Jerusalem.
Armed Palestinians occupied the Basilica of the Nativity, sacking it and using it as a latrine.
Two churches in Nablus were burned in 2006 after Pope Benedict XVI's lectio in Regensburg.
The Christian fear of living under the Palestinian Arab-Islamic rule began after the 1967 war, when hundreds of Christian notables in Bethlehem turned to the Israeli government asking that they annex the city. In 1995, the Christian mayor of Bethlehem, Elias Freij, turned to then PM Yitzhak Rabin and asked him not to withdraw from the city because of fear for the future of Christians in the city.

In 2003, when the security fence between Jerusalem and Bethlehem was erected, the ownership of the church near the barrier remained on the Palestinian Arab side and Christian leaders asked and obtained the right to change the route so as to remain on the Israeli side.

(full article online)

Palestinian Arab Bethlehem is at war with Christians and Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

'He grabbed his neck and stabbed again and again'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What has led us to where we are now ]


Who Hates Jews? A Historical Travelogue


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another example on how anti Israel/Jewish feelings are invading non Israel/Palestine conflict movements, from the Women's March, to the Black Lives Matter, and many others.  Why can't anti Israel/Jews  people leave those movements be what they are supposed to be and meant to be ? ]

French Police Launch Search for ‘Yellow Vest’ Protesters Who Accosted Elderly Jewish Woman on Paris Metro


----------



## Sixties Fan

Army finds, destroys fifth attack tunnel from Lebanon


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.wiesenthal.com/atf/cf/{54d385e6-f1b9-4e9f-8e94-890c3e6dd277}/TOP-TEN_2018REPORT.PDF


----------



## Sixties Fan

You read that correctly. In that short message, Sarsour admits a whole bunch of things:


Jesus was Jewish (not a palestinian Arab as so many antisemites and Israel haters claim)
Jesus was a person of color. So much for the Jews are White. But in Sarsour’s defense, she has shown she has a hard time keeping track of her colors.
The word “Palestinian” used to apply to the Jews
There were Jews in the Holy Land at least in the time of Jesus – well before the Muslim conquest of the area.
She does realize Jesus was a “Zionist”, right? And that if he was alive today, he could be lynched if he wandered into the palestinian-controlled areas?

(full article online)

Linda Sarsour’s Monumental Christmas Screw-up


----------



## Sixties Fan

Continuing on with my 2013 lecture at YU (with some audio issues throughout - sorry!) here is how to answer the Palestinian claim that they made such a concession by giving up 78% of "historic Palestine."

(vide video online)

Know How to Answer part 2: "Palestinians gave up 78% of 'Historic Palestine'" (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

First, two high-profile liberal actors broke from the national Women’s March because of a pattern of anti-Semitism involving march leaders. Then a number of local Women’s March organizers either broke with the group or made it clear that they operated independently after a _Tablet_investigation provided detailed accounts of the anti-Semitism repeatedly exhibited among March leaders Tamika Mallory, Linda Sarsour and Carmen Perez. The story also uncovered some questionable financial structures established after the leadership pushed other founders aside.
-----------
The national Women’s March still enjoys support from dozens of sponsors and partners, including Planned Parenthood, Emily’s List, the ACLU, the Human Rights Campaign, Moveon.org and some prominent unions. NOW’s cutting of financial support may break the ice for others to follow, or they, like Planned Parenthood, might defiantly continueto align with the march’s problematic leaders.

(full article online)

Women’s March Loses Donor, More Affiliates Over Anti-Semitism Concerns


----------



## Sixties Fan

The veteran Jewish civil rights organization assembled ten moments of hope from the past year, which saw a steep rise in antisemitism and other forms of bigotry around the world.

At number one on the ADL’s list were the American Muslim associations who raised more than $200,000 for the victims and families of the Oct. 27 massacre of 11 Jews at Pittsburgh’s Tree of Life Synagogue by neo-Nazi gunman Robert Bowers.

The ADL also paid special tribute to Johns Hopkins graduate student Shay Khatiri, who raised $1.2 million for the synagogue with a GoFundMe campaign. “A political refugee from Iran who is a practicing Muslim, Khatiri was motivated to take this step after his Jewish friends shared with him the news of the tragedy,” the ADL explained.
------------
In its overview of antisemitic and racist incidents over the last year, the ADL underscored the alarming rise of anti-Jewish violence in Europe, especially in France and Germany. “In France, the country was shocked when an 85-year-old Holocaust survivor, Mireille Knoll, was stabbed to death and left to burn in her apartment by two Muslim suspects who targeted her because she was Jewish,” the ADL said. “And in Germany, two men were whipped with a belt in broad daylight by three assailants who targeted them because one also was wearing a kippah.”

The ADL also pointed out that Iran’s Islamist regime “remains the leading exporter of anti-Semitism and the number one state sponsor of terror worldwide.”

(full article online)

Anti-Defamation League Lists Beacons of Hope and Extremes of Hate in Overview of 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tectonic Shifts in Attitudes toward Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Way to Peace*
*Israeli Victory, Palestinian Defeat*

Twentieth-century conflicts that ended decisively include World War II, China-India, Algeria-France, North Vietnam-United States, Great Britain-Argentina, Afghanistan-U.S.S.R., and the Cold War. Defeat can result either from a military thrashing or from an accretion of economic and political pressures; it does not require total military loss or economic destruction, much less the annihilation of a population. For example, the only defeat in U.S. history, in South Vietnam in 1975, occurred not because of economic collapse or running out of ammunition or battlefield failure (the American side was winning the ground war) but because Americans lost the will to soldier on.

Indeed, 1945 marks a dividing line. Before then, overwhelming military superiority crushed the enemy's will to fight; since then, grand battlefield successes have rarely occurred. Battlefield superiority no longer translates as it once did into breaking the enemy's resolve to fight. In Clausewitz' terms, morale and will are now the center of gravity, not tanks and ships. Although the French outmanned and out-gunned their foes in Algeria, as did the Americans in Vietnam and the Soviets in Afghanistan, all these powers lost their wars. Conversely, battlefield losses suffered by the Arab states in 1948-82, by North Korea in 1950-53, and by Iraq in 1991 and 2003 did not translate into surrender and defeat.

The Way to Peace: Israeli Victory, Palestinian Defeat​
There is an old saying. You can defeat an army but you cannot defeat a people. A hundred years of war against a civilian population and Israel has not won yet.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Way to Peace*
> *Israeli Victory, Palestinian Defeat*
> 
> Twentieth-century conflicts that ended decisively include World War II, China-India, Algeria-France, North Vietnam-United States, Great Britain-Argentina, Afghanistan-U.S.S.R., and the Cold War. Defeat can result either from a military thrashing or from an accretion of economic and political pressures; it does not require total military loss or economic destruction, much less the annihilation of a population. For example, the only defeat in U.S. history, in South Vietnam in 1975, occurred not because of economic collapse or running out of ammunition or battlefield failure (the American side was winning the ground war) but because Americans lost the will to soldier on.
> 
> Indeed, 1945 marks a dividing line. Before then, overwhelming military superiority crushed the enemy's will to fight; since then, grand battlefield successes have rarely occurred. Battlefield superiority no longer translates as it once did into breaking the enemy's resolve to fight. In Clausewitz' terms, morale and will are now the center of gravity, not tanks and ships. Although the French outmanned and out-gunned their foes in Algeria, as did the Americans in Vietnam and the Soviets in Afghanistan, all these powers lost their wars. Conversely, battlefield losses suffered by the Arab states in 1948-82, by North Korea in 1950-53, and by Iraq in 1991 and 2003 did not translate into surrender and defeat.
> 
> The Way to Peace: Israeli Victory, Palestinian Defeat​
> There is an old saying. You can defeat an army but you cannot defeat a people. A hundred years of war against a civilian population and Israel has not won yet.



You’re a bit befuddled. It’s the Islamist entity waging war. That has been the case since 1948. One could even make the case that since the 7th century and the invention of Islamism, Islamics have been at war with the religions that Muhammud (swish) stole from. 

What is that little dalliance taking place along the Israeli border with the Islamic barbarians attempting to breach that border to “tear the hearts out” of the Jews. 

Fourteen centuries and the Islamics have still not won. 

And Allah knows best.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If the “West Bank” was part of the “Hashemite Kingdom” up to 1967, how did it suddenly become the Palestinian Arabs’ long-yearned-for homeland which, up until then, they were submissively willing to cede to an alien potentate?

Not since the time of Dr. Goebels [Head of the Nazi Propaganda Machine] has there ever been a case in which continual repetition of a lie has born such great fruits...Of all the Palestinian lies, there is no lie greater or more crushing than that which calls for the establishment of a separate Palestinian Arab state in the 'West Bank'... - From “Palestinian Lies” in_ Ha’aretz_, 30-7-76, by former far-Left Meretz Education Minister, Prof. Amnon Rubinstein.

As the new elections approach, the “Palestinian problem” is once again likely to dominate much of the inter-(and intra-) party debate. In many ways this debate is entirely superfluous. After all, a simple mental experiment will suffice to strip away the veil of mendacityshrouding the Palestinian Arab grievances against Israel.



Imagine for a moment…



To demonstrate this, imagine for a moment that the 1967 Six Day War, in which several Arab armies marshalled their forces with the undisguised intention to annihilate Israel, never took place. Imagine that Israel had not been compelled to launch a preemptive strike in self-defense to thwart the Arabs’ openly proclaimed aim of total genocide that resulted in it taking over Judea-Samaria (a.k.a. the “West Bank”)—which the Palestinian Arabs now contend is their long-yearned for homeland.


Then ask yourself: If that war had not occurred, where would “Palestine” be?


After all, but for this war, the “West Bank” would not have fallen under Israeli administration. Surely then, the Palestinian Arabs would have no grievances against the Jewish state and there would be no charges of Israel “occupying Palestinian lands” and dispossessing the “Palestinians” from their “homeland”.


Sadly, this is not the case. Charges of “occupation” of Palestinian land and dispossession of the Palestinians were widespread long before Israel had control of a square inch of the “West Bank.”

(full article online)

INTO THE FRAY Palestine: What if the Six-Day War never took place?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Oslo peace process is now 25 years old. Palestinian Arabs have had 25 years to teach an entire generation to live in peace with Israel, and they have done the opposite. Terrorists are heroes, and they and their families are paid salaries by the PLO. Not all Palestinians are terrorists, but polls show that after major terror attacks on Israeli civilians, a vast majority support those attacks. And polls have also consistently shown that even the Palestinians who say they support a two state solution only look at that as a stage before taking over all of Israel. This is the major reason there is no peace today.

Every Israeli government, including the current one, wants to live side by side in peace and security with a Palestinian state (or entity, if you will) that doesn't threaten Israel. No one wants to control millions of potentially hostile people. But right now that is impossible - a hostile independent Palestine in the territories could easily acquire shoulder mounted missiles to threaten all Israeli air traffic, for example. This is not acceptable to any nation.

So the current situation, as bad as it is for Palestinian Arabs, is the least bad situation if you value Israeli lives as well. And when the PA does take security seriously, restrictions on Palestinians are lifted (there used to be far more checkpoints than today.)

IfNotNow hates it when Zionists say "it's complicated." That's because they are invested in a simplistic viewpoint where Israelis are evil and Palestinians are good. That is highly inaccurate, borderline racist and betrays an agenda where Israeli lives are worthless. If Birthright participants want to know the facts, they need to invest the time into understanding both sides of the story.

(full article online)

EoZTV: Answering IfNotNow ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

No, being forced to hide your Jewishness to make it in American or European society is not white privilege. On the contrary, it is a demand to deny your own heritage to avoid being attacked.

(((Israel))) @Ashdod_
I used to go to a private Jewish school and annually, anti semites would threaten my school via bomb threats

The false binary of "oppressor/oppressed" is ruining the very valuable discourse of how everyone needs to notice and uproot their own biases. To put Jews in the "oppressor" category is simply a modern form of antisemitism, and just like Jews need to confront their own biases, so do those who are so keen to insist on the fiction of "white Jewish privilege."

(full article online)

The only Jews with "white privilege" are the ones who hide their Jewishness. That isn't privilege - that's living with oppression. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The rioting Muslims were inside the Al Aqsa Mosque. The media many times erroneously call the Dome of the Rock the Al Aqsa Mosque. But the Done of the Rock is NOT the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and not a Mosque at all. (The Golden Dome of the Rock is a structure built to protect the foundation stone of the Temple Mount, upon which Abraham sacrificed Isaac.)

The Muslim rioters injured one tourist and one policeman.

*Timing*
Muslims are marking the holy month of Ramadan. As on the Gaza border as well, these Muslims decided to be religious about violence instead of real spiritual growth.

Today, Israel allowed more than 100,000 Muslims to visit the Temple Mount for prayers on the Temple Mount.

(full article online)

Violent Muslims Stone Tourists on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Addressing the argument that a ban on demonstrations at the National Monument would impinge on freedom of speech and assembly, Verdoner emphasized that the Jewish community had no objection to pro-Palestinian rallies elsewhere.

“We’re not infringing on their free speech,” Verdoner said. “We are just saying, do it at a place that doesn’t desecrate the sanctity of the monument.”

Dutch Jews have expressed shock and disgust at the demonstrations at the National Monument for much of this past year.

In November, as the international community marked the 80th anniversary of the “Kristallnacht” Nazi antisemitic pogrom in Germany and Austria, pro-Palestinian demonstrators at the National Monument danced to “Free Palestine” a track by the Dutch antisemitic rapper Ismo.

“I hate Jews more than the Nazis,” one line of the song states.

(full article online)

Dutch Jews Urge Ban on ‘Antisemitic’ Pro-Palestinian Demonstrations at Amsterdam’s World War II Monument


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This article seems to be a continuation of the article above.  Suddenly.....it is Palestinian Land ........and confirms that the PA/PLO, etc want ALL of Judea and Samaria  JUDENREIN, just as Saudi Arabia, Gaza, and Jordan have become from the 7th century to recent history ]

"The settlements in all the Palestinian lands will be removed like the settlements in Gaza," vowed Abu Rudeineh.

(full article online)

'Settlements in Judea and Samaria will be removed like in Gaza'


----------



## Sixties Fan

If I were an Islamist this is what I would think of Westerners


----------



## Hollie

Another of the Islamic terrorist talking heads is blustering on and attempting to put a spin on the trashing of Lebanon as the result of actions by the Iranian occupation army in Lebanon.


"Fatah Spokesperson in Europe Jamal Al-Nazzal: Fatah Engaged in Fiercer Armed Struggle After Oslo Accords, Not Before Them" 

A Germany-based member of Fatah's Revolutionary Council, Jamal Al-Nazzal, who is also Fatah's spokesperson in Europe, appeared on a show on Mayadeen TV (Lebanon) on December 18, 2018. He said that he was proud that the Palestinian resistance, in cooperation with the Lebanese resistance, left a mark on the Israeli occupation during the First Lebanon War in which, he said, Israel lost 676 soldiers. Nazzal added that when Israel looks back a thousand years from now, it will be unable to recall fiercer battles than those it fought against Fatah in Lebanon. He also refuted the idea that Fatah stopped using armed resistance following the Oslo accords, and said that during the Second Intifada in 2000-2005, the Palestinian resistance, led by Fatah, resisted against Israel with greater ferocity than before the Accords.




I think most people get it, Jamal. You’re proud that unilateral actions by a Shia-Iranian backed terrorist organization resulted in the deaths of 1,200 Lebanese and billions of dollars in property damage across Lebanon.


----------



## Hollie

*Palestinians: Silencing and Intimidating Critics*

*https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/13477/palestinians-silencing-intimidating-critics*

Palestinian columnist Sami Fuda denounced the Hamas crackdown on its critics in Gaza: "Apparently, freedom of expression is unacceptable to the de facto rulers of the Gaza Strip... The policy of intimidating and imprisoning writers will not deter them and is completely ineffective and unacceptable."

(_Say it ain’t so, Sami. But honestly, are you surprised that Islamic dictators have little tolerance for Western notions of personal freedoms?)_


Hamas is prepared to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on a rally marking the 31st anniversary of its founding, but says it cannot afford to provide financial aid to impoverished Palestinians. Meanwhile, any Palestinians who dare to ask Hamas the wrong questions will find themselves behind bars.



In other happy-fun Islamic terrorist news:

Hamas rallies in Gaza, marks 31st founding anniversary amid calls for anti-Israel attacks

*http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/17/c_137678738.htm*

GAZA, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- Tens of thousands of Palestinians joined on Sunday a massive rally organized by Islamic Hamas movement in western Gaza City to mark 31 years for establishing the movement that has been ruling the Gaza Strip since 2007.

Men, women and children from all over the Gaza Strip towns, villages and refugee camps, many of them brought by buses, arrived on Sunday morning at al-Kateeba Square in western Gaza city, close to the Islamic University.

All Hamas leaders, including the movement's politburo chief Ismail Haniyeh and Hamas chief in the Gaza Strip Yehia Sinwar, were wearing green caps while arriving at the square to join the rally.

Leaders of various factions, like the Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front and the Democratic Front as well as a delegation representing Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas Fatah Party were also invited and attended.





Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Coyote

Gatestone Institute....



Gatestone Institute - Wikipedia
The *Gatestone Institute* (formerly *Stonegate Institute* and *Hudson New York*) is a right-wing[2][3][4] anti-Muslim[a] think tank with a focus on Islam and the Middle East. The organization has attracted attention for publishing false articles and being a source of viral falsehoods.[5][6][7][8][9]


Gatestone Institute - Media Bias/Fact Check
_...a “not-for-profit international policy council and think tank based in New York City” with a specialization in strategy and defense issues. Gatestone Institute is  anti-Islamic, pro-Christian and Jewish/Israel. Many of the articles will link back to sites that don’t say what they claim or make the same rash judgments, without proof. _


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  rylah,
> 
> OK!  Let's not hold back...   Please tell me what YOU ARE thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *→ *...
> We had our share of Sharia, Jihad and Islam experience first hand before and after, the first row in the show.
> Enough to tell the rest of You folks, and that's when 1948 comes to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, in each generation, there is a mental picture that is held by the new generation; a picture they hold of the generation that came before it.  That picture will be passed along several generations before it fades away.
> 
> That mental picture helps, in part, stands to shape the who we are and how we approach our future.  It is the yardstick we use to measure how much our lifestyle has improved.  And it is the comparative value that the discerning family uses to assess our offspring stand and were the culture, in general, is going.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Very interesting point, it's very difficult to orderly explain the emotions and memories carved through centuries of subjugation under Muslim rule. I ended up deleting a huge post that was all over the place, just too overwhelming. Hopefully I'll rewrite it tomorrow in a more focused manner.

As opposed to expected negativity towards future, I'll only leave this one mental picture -
Israel will gradually reform Islam, it already does. Israel will lead Islam and the larger Arab society into modernity, and Islam will make Israel more orthodox. Two vectors of a parallel phenomena pointing towards each other to meet in an equilibrium.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Antisemitism remained dormant for 50 years, while Nazis  reorganized themselves after WWII.  In the case of the Jihadists, since the 1973 defeat.  But both have gained a lot of ground in the past 20 years.  These are some of the results they have achieved ]

The report also exposes a pair of elephants in the European room. For it reveals that “Muslim extremists” form the largest group identified as perpetrating antisemitic attacks, followed closely by left-wing Jew-baiting. According to respondents who experienced some form of antisemitic harassment in the past five years, 30 percent of the perpetrators were “Muslim extremists”, 21 percent were people from the left and only 13 percent represented a right-wing viewpoint. (Quite what Muslim “extremists” means in this context, or how these victims knew their views were “extreme”, is far from clear; it may be that the report’s authors assume that if Muslims express antisemitism that automatically makes them “extreme”, which would tell us less about Muslims than about the political mindset of the report’s authors).

Yet in public and political discourse, antisemitism is generally deemed to be an overwhelmingly right-wing problem, and Muslim antisemitism (which is widespread) is never discussed. Even now in Britain, left-wing antisemitism is ascribed only to the ultra-left Corbynistas. In fact, though, anti-Jewish prejudice – often camouflaged by obsessive hostility to Israel – has been endemic for years in far wider progressive circles. 

These progressives overwhelmingly link antisemitism to attitudes they consider to be “right-wing”, anti-Muslim or anti-immigrant. Accordingly, their chief European bogeyman is Hungary’s prime minister Viktor Orban. He is widely deemed to be antisemitic, largely because of his campaign against the Hungarian Jewish financier and proponent of open borders, George Soros, and Islamophobic because of his policy of keeping Muslims out of Hungary.

Yet the countries where the survey’s respondents said antisemitism had increased “a little” or “a lot” were the United Kingdom, Germany, Italy and Sweden (increases of 24, 21, 14 and 11 percentage points respectively over the past six years). By contrast, in Hungary the share of respondents actually _decreased_ (by 21 percentage points).

(full article online)

The elephants of antisemitism in the European room


----------



## Sixties Fan

" My Judaism is anti-Zionism. That’s the spiritual challenge that has propelled me and this site. My social/political identity is Jewish; and my Jewish chore is clear. Being Jewish means helping to free my group and the world of the historic trauma that generated religious nationalism and all its evils. "

Needless to say, there is nothing Jewish about Phil Weiss.

His entire spiritual and religious existence is centered on hating Israel.  So much so that when he finally decides to learn Hebrew it is not to connect to the rich Hebrew literature that has been the backbone of Western civilization - but to attack Jews.

He is a believer - but his belief system is not Judaism. Philip Weiss' religion, loosely defined, is hate. It is the opposition to Jewish nationalism, Jewish self determination and Jewish pride.

It is laughable that he claims to have intellectual detachment. When every single article he writes is a crazed attack on Israel - which is no worse than any other country, and better than most, especially given the circumstances of being in a state of war for 70 years - you can be sure that there is no intellectual honesty nor detachment from Weiss.  His own words, calling his anti-Israel crusade "spiritual," contradicts his smug pretense of intellectualism.
--------
It is laughable that he claims to have intellectual detachment. When every single article he writes is a crazed attack on Israel - which is no worse than any other country, and better than most, especially given the circumstances of being in a state of war for 70 years - you can be sure that there is no intellectual honesty nor detachment from Weiss.  His own words, calling his anti-Israel crusade "spiritual," contradicts his smug pretense of intellectualism.

(full article online)

No, Philip Weiss. Anti-Zionism isn't your "Judaism" - it is your religion ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This year too BBC Watch has documented numerous examples of misinformation promoted by the BBC and has submitted dozens of related complaints. Among the inaccurate claims made by the BBC to which we have managed to secure corrections in 2018 are the following: 

(full article online)

The BBC, 2018 ‘fake news’ and fact checking


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #3: "Zionists always intended to ethnically cleanse Arabs" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did you miss the angry protests on the Kuwaiti citizenship law decision? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within a week, _Haaretz_ has managed to publish two Op-Eds demonizing Israel with main arguments based on blatant lies. Namely, shortly after recent West Bank terror attacks which targeted soldiers and civilians, and which claimed the lives of soldiers and a prematurely born infant, _Haaretz_ argues that Hamas is a legitimate guerilla organization. *And after Israelis were apparently responsible for vandalizing Palestinian property, a Haaretz column maintains there’s a “flourishing of the Jewish KKK,” that is similar to the American KKK “at its height.”*
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Haaretz Op-Eds Argue IDF Soldiers Are Terrorists, Israeli Vandals Are KKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder
> 
> Mohamed Abu Khdeir - 14 yr old boy forced to drink gasoline and then murdered by pouring gasoline on him and set on fire.  Abu Khdeir, Murdered Palestinian Boy Was Forced to Drink Gasoline, Then Burned to Death
> 
> The firebombing in Dumas that burned a family alive while they were sleeping inside.  Israel indicts Jewish extremists for arson attack that killed Palestinian family
> 
> Stone throwing (that have caused injuries and at least one death).
> 
> Burning down crops and olive trees.
> 
> Assaults and Beatings...
> Police probe assault on Palestinian bus driver in West Bank settlement
> 
> Defense Ministry officer slams IDF for not taking settler violence seriously
Click to expand...


Only one case among those is a terror attack by Jews.
It was despicable and Israel fully condemned it as the rest of the world.

None of the other cases had convictions, You're lumping those cases to create an illusion of equivalence.
One group is glorifying such actions the other condemns it.

Why do You do this?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within a week, _Haaretz_ has managed to publish two Op-Eds demonizing Israel with main arguments based on blatant lies. Namely, shortly after recent West Bank terror attacks which targeted soldiers and civilians, and which claimed the lives of soldiers and a prematurely born infant, _Haaretz_ argues that Hamas is a legitimate guerilla organization. *And after Israelis were apparently responsible for vandalizing Palestinian property, a Haaretz column maintains there’s a “flourishing of the Jewish KKK,” that is similar to the American KKK “at its height.”*
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Haaretz Op-Eds Argue IDF Soldiers Are Terrorists, Israeli Vandals Are KKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder
> 
> Mohamed Abu Khdeir - 14 yr old boy forced to drink gasoline and then murdered by pouring gasoline on him and set on fire.  Abu Khdeir, Murdered Palestinian Boy Was Forced to Drink Gasoline, Then Burned to Death
> 
> The firebombing in Dumas that burned a family alive while they were sleeping inside.  Israel indicts Jewish extremists for arson attack that killed Palestinian family
> 
> Stone throwing (that have caused injuries and at least one death).
> 
> Burning down crops and olive trees.
> 
> Assaults and Beatings...
> Police probe assault on Palestinian bus driver in West Bank settlement
> 
> Defense Ministry officer slams IDF for not taking settler violence seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one case among those is a terror attack by Jews.
> It was despicable and Israel fully condemned it as the rest of the world.
> 
> None of the other cases had convictions, You're lumping those cases to create an illusion of equivalence.
> One group is glorifying such actions the other condemns it.
> 
> Why do You do this?
Click to expand...


Camera refers to it as vandalizing property.

You call Palestinians setting wheat fields afire with incendiary kites "terrorism" but you refuse to call gsngs of settlers burning down Palestinian olive groves terrorism.

A Palestinian attacks a Jew with a knife, because he is a Jew, and you call him a terrorist.

A Jew kidnaps a Palestinian and burns him alive, becsuse he is a Palestinian, and he is not a terrorist.

A Palestinian throws stones at Jews causing a car to crash and severely injuring a baby who eventually dies.  The Palestinian is a terrorist.

A Jew throws stones at Palestinians causing a car to crash and killing a mother.  He is not a terrorist.

Vandalism or terrorism?

'It was terror': Palestinians decry rise in attacks by Israeli settlers
Why do YOU do it?

As far as convictions...Palestinians are far more likely to get convicted.  They are far more likely to take a plea deal since under the military justice system they are incarcerated throughout the process.  If a Palestinian is implicated in crime you assume him guilty prior to conviction.

So I am not sure what value convictions are in this matter.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within a week, _Haaretz_ has managed to publish two Op-Eds demonizing Israel with main arguments based on blatant lies. Namely, shortly after recent West Bank terror attacks which targeted soldiers and civilians, and which claimed the lives of soldiers and a prematurely born infant, _Haaretz_ argues that Hamas is a legitimate guerilla organization. *And after Israelis were apparently responsible for vandalizing Palestinian property, a Haaretz column maintains there’s a “flourishing of the Jewish KKK,” that is similar to the American KKK “at its height.”*
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Haaretz Op-Eds Argue IDF Soldiers Are Terrorists, Israeli Vandals Are KKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder
> 
> Mohamed Abu Khdeir - 14 yr old boy forced to drink gasoline and then murdered by pouring gasoline on him and set on fire.  Abu Khdeir, Murdered Palestinian Boy Was Forced to Drink Gasoline, Then Burned to Death
> 
> The firebombing in Dumas that burned a family alive while they were sleeping inside.  Israel indicts Jewish extremists for arson attack that killed Palestinian family
> 
> Stone throwing (that have caused injuries and at least one death).
> 
> Burning down crops and olive trees.
> 
> Assaults and Beatings...
> Police probe assault on Palestinian bus driver in West Bank settlement
> 
> Defense Ministry officer slams IDF for not taking settler violence seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one case among those is a terror attack by Jews.
> It was despicable and Israel fully condemned it as the rest of the world.
> 
> None of the other cases had convictions, You're lumping those cases to create an illusion of equivalence.
> One group is glorifying such actions the other condemns it.
> 
> Why do You do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera refers to it as vandalizing property.
> 
> You call Palestinians setting wheat fields afire with incendiary kites "terrorism" but you refuse to call gsngs of settlers burning down Palestinian olive groves terrorism.
> 
> A Palestinian attacks a Jew with a knife, because he is a Jew, and you call him a terrorist.
> 
> A Jew kidnaps a Palestinian and burns him alive, becsuse he is a Palestinian, and he is not a terrorist.
> 
> A Palestinian throws stones at Jews causing a car to crash and severely injuring a baby who eventually dies.  The Palestinian is a terrorist.
> 
> A Jew throws stones at Palestinians causing a car to crash and killing a mother.  He is not a terrorist.
> 
> Vandalism or terrorism?
> 
> 'It was terror': Palestinians decry rise in attacks by Israeli settlers
> Why do YOU do it?
> 
> As far as convictions...Palestinians are far more likely to get convicted.  They are far more likely to take a plea deal since under the military justice system they are incarcerated throughout the process.  If a Palestinian is implicated in crime you assume him guilty prior to conviction.
> 
> So I am not sure what value convictions are in this matter.
Click to expand...


I don't understand.

You have brought the links where Israeli defense minister condemns illegal activities by convicted Israelis. Your accusations are based on cases that weren't proven, none.

And yet You're the one suggesting the courts have no standing?
What are You suggesting? Local retribution based on if they _"feel like it"_?

Because this is exactly what the Palestinian governments incite their citizens to do, and they do it on a daily basis, 6-8 times a day on average.


----------



## rylah

No country in the world is expected to prosecute its' criminals,
the same way it prosecutes foreign enemies of the country.

Many suggest only Israel should have that privilege in the minds of the many...
We say lead by example, can't You?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?



I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.

What else is there to investigate?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
Click to expand...

Plenty.  He was a photo journalist.  The IDF was supposed to investigate his murder.  What were the results?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
Click to expand...

I posted all about what happened with him on the other thread, when it happened.

Here is some of the investigation at the time:

Report: Palestinian journalist killed in Gaza was a Hamas activist


----------



## Coyote

After damning report, IDF says it is probing killing of Gazan medic in June

_After damning report, IDF says it is probing killing of Gazan medic in June_
_New York Times investigation says Israeli snipers fired into crowd that did not pose a threat; bullet hit ground, fragmented, and fatally pierced chest of Razan al-Najjar, 21._

_The Israeli military on Sunday responded to a New York Times report that questioned its use of live fire in an incident along the Gaza border on June 1, in which a Palestinian medic, 21, was killed when a soldier fired into a crowd of protesters._

_The IDF said the army’s internal investigations body is “probing to clarify the reasons behind the death of Razan al-Najjar. The results of the investigation will be sent to the military advocate general upon their completion.”_​

Much like with Murtaja's killing, authorities immediately went into character assassination mode.

_Najjar had given an interview to The New York Times the previous month, in which she proudly discussed her position as a female volunteer medic._

_“Being a medic is not only a job for a man. It’s for women, too,” she said. “We have one goal. To save lives and evacuate people. And to send a message to the world: Without weapons, we can do anything.”_

_Adraee accompanied his tweet with a short video compilation allegedly showing Najjar on several occasions during the recent Gaza border clashes._

_The video, and Adraee’s comment that she was “no angel of mercy,” seemed designed to raise doubts about the volunteer medic’s innocence during the clashes, though the army did not indicate that it considered Najjar to be a legitimate target, raising questions among some commentators about its overall intentions with the campaign._

_In one part of the clip, Najjar is seen giving an interview to an Arabic news outlet, saying that she wanted to serve as “a human shield” for protesters._

_“I’m here on the line being a protective human shield saving the injured,” Najjar, 21, said in the interview._

_The IDF clip cut her statement after “human shield.”_

_Days after the fatal incident, a top IDF spokesperson said Najjar was “no angel of mercy,” as the army released a video purportedly showing her lobbing a smoke grenade toward Israeli forces._

_Adraee accompanied his tweet with a short video compilation allegedly showing Najjar on several occasions during the recent Gaza border clashes._

_The video, and Adraee’s comment that she was “no angel of mercy,” *seemed designed to raise doubts about the volunteer medic’s innocence during the clashes, though the army did not indicate that it considered Najjar to be a legitimate target, raising questions among some commentators about its overall intentions with the campaign.*_

_In one part of the clip, Najjar is seen giving an interview to an Arabic news outlet, saying that she wanted to serve as “a human shield” for protesters._

_“I’m here on the line being a protective human shield saving the injured,” Najjar, 21, said in the interview._

*The IDF clip cut her statement after “human shield.”




 
*​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ Coyote, et al,

When you're in the media or public office, you _(this is the generic you)_ tend to support a particular cause or policy in a way that is in your best interest. We then to make this appear to be objective; but, in point of fact, it is utilitarian advocacy. 



Coyote said:


> I notice CAMERA refers it as simply “vandalizing” property.  That is a lie.  They have been responsible for murder.


*(COMMENT)*

This is an example of shaping the truth.



Coyote said:


> You call Palestinians setting wheat fields afire with incendiary kites "terrorism" but you refuse to call gsngs of settlers burning down Palestinian olive groves terrorism.


*(COMMENT)*

Of course, that is a form of terrorism.  You are cutting a fine line to say it is not.  Everyone knows that there is a very strong and deep streak of radicalism in many of the Israeli settlers.  The fact that the Israeli security, police and IDF do not admonish and vigorously enforce the laws (equal protection) is tarnish on the Israeli image.

In my opinion, this administration unequal protection under the law is a black mark that demonstrates a lack of capacity in the Israeli Administration in the West Bank _(misfeasance in terms of Article 43 HR)_.   But it is something that has developed over time.



Coyote said:


> A Palestinian attacks a Jew with a knife, because he is a Jew, and you call him a terrorist.
> A Jew kidnaps a Palestinian and burns him alive, because he is a Palestinian, and he is not a terrorist.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, the same issue, just a different example of the questionable ability and capacity of Israel to properly administer the occupation and maintain peace and security.



Coyote said:


> A Palestinian throws stones at Jews causing a car to crash and severely injuring a baby who eventually dies.  The Palestinian is a terrorist.


*(COMMENT)*

This is a very deep question.  The question that this event holds is not only a matter of equal protection but also the question of fear.  Who is afraid of what?   What is the cause of the fear?  Again, this is a heavy cloak that the Israelis will, have to answer someday.  But it is a matter of relative magnitude.



Coyote said:


> A Jew throws stones at Palestinians causing a car to crash and killing a mother.  He is not a terrorist.


*(COMMENT)*

This is an example of an attempt to exaggerate the incident.  Periodically, children are arrested here in America for dropping stones from an overpass onto the highway below.  Periodically the arrests for a traffic accident in terms of property damage, injury and death.

The question is about impact.  Is, what the children did, something that strikes fear in the greater population?  OR! Does the greater population see this as just another manslaughter case?  Wherein the greater population drive on the highway, unconcerned that other children are going to drop rocks on them.

The elements to code on terror are different from the elements of most other criminal offenses.

It is a matter of fear.



Coyote said:


> So I am not sure what value convictions are in this matter.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, this is a valid question.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted all about what happened with him on the other thread, when it happened.
> 
> Here is some of the investigation at the time:
> 
> Report: Palestinian journalist killed in Gaza was a Hamas activist
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated claims. Unnamed officials.

According to your article:
The IDF announced on Friday *that it was looking into the incident *and stated flatly that the IDF "does not shoot journalists."


So what was the result of that looking into?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alas, however, rather than being a Times tour de force, a display of the newspaper at its best, the article ends up as a flop, a demonstration of the Times at its worst. The Times may use thousands of words, millions of dollars worth of highly paid journalists, and elaborate computer graphics to convey its message. But strip away the attempt at a dignified presentation, and the message is effectively the same as a sign scrawled by some ignorant far-left or far-right Israel-hater at some extremist Christmas-season rally — Jews, this libel goes, are guilty, blood-drenched killers.

The problems with the article begin with the front-page subheadline: “Israel Killed a Medic. Was It an Accident?” Journalism is supposed to answer questions, not interrogate readers. Usually the question headline is a veil for journalism that falls short of reaching a conclusion. In this case, the Timeswants to accuse Israel of murdering this woman, but it can’t quite prove its case, so it hides behind the question headline.

It’s not only punctuation marks that the Times uses to perform this two-step move of accusing Israel of murder while not quite coming all the way out and forthrightly saying so. The Timesalso hides behind the weasel word “possibly.” A graphic claims “a New York Times investigation shows that the shooting appears to have been reckless at best, and possibly a war crime,” language that is repeated in the article. As a reader, I want the Times to report on what happened, not on what “possibly” happened. Otherwise, there’d be no end to speculative Times articles. If ten Times journalists can’t find a genuine war crime, just “possibly” a war crime, possibly they should find something else to write about.

(full article online)

Ten New York Times Journalists Accuse Israel of ‘Possibly a War Crime’


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty.  He was a photo journalist.  The IDF was supposed to investigate his murder.  What were the results?
Click to expand...


I just told You the results, they were presented by the Palestinian propaganda.
Everything happened exactly as initially described.

What else do You need? Pick at Israel a bit more?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted all about what happened with him on the other thread, when it happened.
> 
> Here is some of the investigation at the time:
> 
> Report: Palestinian journalist killed in Gaza was a Hamas activist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated claims. Unnamed officials.
> 
> According to your article:
> The IDF announced on Friday *that it was looking into the incident *and stated flatly that the IDF "does not shoot journalists."
> 
> 
> So what was the result of that looking into?
Click to expand...

Best way to find out about it is to ask the source:

Israel Defense Forces (@IDF) | Twitter


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> After damning report, IDF says it is probing killing of Gazan medic in June
> 
> _After damning report, IDF says it is probing killing of Gazan medic in June_
> _New York Times investigation says Israeli snipers fired into crowd that did not pose a threat; bullet hit ground, fragmented, and fatally pierced chest of Razan al-Najjar, 21._
> 
> _The Israeli military on Sunday responded to a New York Times report that questioned its use of live fire in an incident along the Gaza border on June 1, in which a Palestinian medic, 21, was killed when a soldier fired into a crowd of protesters._
> 
> _The IDF said the army’s internal investigations body is “probing to clarify the reasons behind the death of Razan al-Najjar. The results of the investigation will be sent to the military advocate general upon their completion.”_​
> 
> Much like with Murtaja's killing, authorities immediately went into character assassination mode.
> 
> _Najjar had given an interview to The New York Times the previous month, in which she proudly discussed her position as a female volunteer medic._
> 
> _“Being a medic is not only a job for a man. It’s for women, too,” she said. “We have one goal. To save lives and evacuate people. And to send a message to the world: Without weapons, we can do anything.”_
> 
> _Adraee accompanied his tweet with a short video compilation allegedly showing Najjar on several occasions during the recent Gaza border clashes._
> 
> _The video, and Adraee’s comment that she was “no angel of mercy,” seemed designed to raise doubts about the volunteer medic’s innocence during the clashes, though the army did not indicate that it considered Najjar to be a legitimate target, raising questions among some commentators about its overall intentions with the campaign._
> 
> _In one part of the clip, Najjar is seen giving an interview to an Arabic news outlet, saying that she wanted to serve as “a human shield” for protesters._
> 
> _“I’m here on the line being a protective human shield saving the injured,” Najjar, 21, said in the interview._
> 
> _The IDF clip cut her statement after “human shield.”_
> 
> _Days after the fatal incident, a top IDF spokesperson said Najjar was “no angel of mercy,” as the army released a video purportedly showing her lobbing a smoke grenade toward Israeli forces._
> 
> _Adraee accompanied his tweet with a short video compilation allegedly showing Najjar on several occasions during the recent Gaza border clashes._
> 
> _The video, and Adraee’s comment that she was “no angel of mercy,” *seemed designed to raise doubts about the volunteer medic’s innocence during the clashes, though the army did not indicate that it considered Najjar to be a legitimate target, raising questions among some commentators about its overall intentions with the campaign.*_
> 
> _In one part of the clip, Najjar is seen giving an interview to an Arabic news outlet, saying that she wanted to serve as “a human shield” for protesters._
> 
> _“I’m here on the line being a protective human shield saving the injured,” Najjar, 21, said in the interview._
> 
> *The IDF clip cut her statement after “human shield.”
> 
> View attachment 237635
> *​



Again lumping two unproven half cases together to create a false perception.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Israel News Coverage Fails of 2018


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Alas, however, rather than being a Times tour de force, a display of the newspaper at its best, the article ends up as a flop, a demonstration of the Times at its worst. The Times may use thousands of words, millions of dollars worth of highly paid journalists, and elaborate computer graphics to convey its message. But strip away the attempt at a dignified presentation, and the message is effectively the same as a sign scrawled by some ignorant far-left or far-right Israel-hater at some extremist Christmas-season rally — Jews, this libel goes, are guilty, blood-drenched killers.
> 
> The problems with the article begin with the front-page subheadline: “Israel Killed a Medic. Was It an Accident?” Journalism is supposed to answer questions, not interrogate readers. Usually the question headline is a veil for journalism that falls short of reaching a conclusion. In this case, the Timeswants to accuse Israel of murdering this woman, but it can’t quite prove its case, so it hides behind the question headline.
> 
> It’s not only punctuation marks that the Times uses to perform this two-step move of accusing Israel of murder while not quite coming all the way out and forthrightly saying so. The Timesalso hides behind the weasel word “possibly.” A graphic claims “a New York Times investigation shows that the shooting appears to have been reckless at best, and possibly a war crime,” language that is repeated in the article. As a reader, I want the Times to report on what happened, not on what “possibly” happened. Otherwise, there’d be no end to speculative Times articles. If ten Times journalists can’t find a genuine war crime, just “possibly” a war crime, possibly they should find something else to write about.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ten New York Times Journalists Accuse Israel of ‘Possibly a War Crime’




And yet....the IDF was stung into reviewing it.

And yet...the IDF had to lie in its attempt yo demonize the victim...when it truncated her human sheild remark.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted all about what happened with him on the other thread, when it happened.
> 
> Here is some of the investigation at the time:
> 
> Report: Palestinian journalist killed in Gaza was a Hamas activist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated claims. Unnamed officials.
> 
> According to your article:
> The IDF announced on Friday *that it was looking into the incident *and stated flatly that the IDF "does not shoot journalists."
> 
> 
> So what was the result of that looking into?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way to find out about it is to ask the source:
> 
> Israel Defense Forces (@IDF) | Twitter
Click to expand...

I dont do twitter and I am not about to.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, however, rather than being a Times tour de force, a display of the newspaper at its best, the article ends up as a flop, a demonstration of the Times at its worst. The Times may use thousands of words, millions of dollars worth of highly paid journalists, and elaborate computer graphics to convey its message. But strip away the attempt at a dignified presentation, and the message is effectively the same as a sign scrawled by some ignorant far-left or far-right Israel-hater at some extremist Christmas-season rally — Jews, this libel goes, are guilty, blood-drenched killers.
> 
> The problems with the article begin with the front-page subheadline: “Israel Killed a Medic. Was It an Accident?” Journalism is supposed to answer questions, not interrogate readers. Usually the question headline is a veil for journalism that falls short of reaching a conclusion. In this case, the Timeswants to accuse Israel of murdering this woman, but it can’t quite prove its case, so it hides behind the question headline.
> 
> It’s not only punctuation marks that the Times uses to perform this two-step move of accusing Israel of murder while not quite coming all the way out and forthrightly saying so. The Timesalso hides behind the weasel word “possibly.” A graphic claims “a New York Times investigation shows that the shooting appears to have been reckless at best, and possibly a war crime,” language that is repeated in the article. As a reader, I want the Times to report on what happened, not on what “possibly” happened. Otherwise, there’d be no end to speculative Times articles. If ten Times journalists can’t find a genuine war crime, just “possibly” a war crime, possibly they should find something else to write about.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ten New York Times Journalists Accuse Israel of ‘Possibly a War Crime’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet....the IDF was stung into reviewing it.
> 
> And yet...the IDF had to lie in its attempt yo demonize the victim...when it truncated her human sheild remark.
Click to expand...


You confuse an investigation on ballistics with support of medics throwing ammunition at confrontation scene, and denial of documented Hamas use of medic disguise to attack Israel.

She wasn't targeted, but she did throw ammunition and stood at the epicenter of Hamas hostilities.


----------



## Sixties Fan

So the original name for the areas is meant to erase the history of the one that came thousands of years afterwards. 

Beyond the stupidity of that assertion, the West Bank is a Jordanian name, not a Palestinian name. (The term was not consistently capitalized until after the Six Day War.)

Even the UN referred to Judea and Samaria when talking about the area, e.g., the UN partition plan of 1947 saying _"The boundary of the hill country of Samaria and Judea starts on the Jordan River at the Wadi Malih south-east of Beisan..."

(full article online)

IfNotNow's fabulous self-own ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News_


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the themes of this site is that Palestinian leaders aren't interested in building a state, but in destroying one.

One of the biggest proofs for this can be seen in the annual statistics of the Palestinian Authority presented today.

42% of all "Palestinians who live in the State of Palestine" - their words - are "refugees."

If they are Palestinians and live in the "State of Palestine" then how can they be considered "refugees?"

That's over 2 million people who live in their own country but are counted, by the UN as well, as being "refugees." And they get free medical services and housing and schooling, paid for by the world, even though they should be treated exactly as any other Palestinian Arab under the PA.

(full article online)

Why are 42% of Arabs living in the territories considered "refugees"? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Settler violence against Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank has been rising since the beginning of 2017, according to the UN,” reported the Guardian’s Oliver Holmes and Sufian Taha on Sunday (‘It was terror’: Palestinians decry rise in attacks by Israeli settlers), largely citing verbatim a report of United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UN OCHA) from November 16. “This year 60 incidents attributed to settlers have resulted in Palestinian casualties and 157 in damage to Palestinian property. This is a 175% increase since 2016 and the highest number since a peak four years ago.”

There are two problems with the OCHA report and the consequent Guardian article: they rely on reports by anti-Israeli NGOs such as Yesh Din, whose relationship with the truth is scant at best and which are actively involved in anti-Israeli propaganda and provocations; and they misrepresent shamelessly the realities of Arab violence in Judea and Samaria.

Even the Guardian and OCHA agree that “the incidents often follow violence by Palestinians against Israelis in the West Bank: 144 such cases of violence were reported in 2018, 33% lower than the year before but involving seven killings, higher than in 2017.”

As the OCHA report put it: “Some of the peaks in settler violence against Palestinians recorded this year occurred within two or three days immediately after the killing of Israeli settlers by Palestinians and were presumably in retaliation.”

(full article online)

Guardian Math: Counting Only in Arabic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amos Oz We Knew and Didn’t Love At All, Not Even A Tiny Bit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me.  What has the IDF investigation of Murtaja's murder revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have already posted the video where Palestinians show evidence of Murtaja flying his drone near soldiers during a Hamas campaign on the border.
> 
> What else is there to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted all about what happened with him on the other thread, when it happened.
> 
> Here is some of the investigation at the time:
> 
> Report: Palestinian journalist killed in Gaza was a Hamas activist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated claims. Unnamed officials.
> 
> According to your article:
> The IDF announced on Friday *that it was looking into the incident *and stated flatly that the IDF "does not shoot journalists."
> 
> 
> So what was the result of that looking into?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way to find out about it is to ask the source:
> 
> Israel Defense Forces (@IDF) | Twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont do twitter and I am not about to.
Click to expand...

Here is another way to contact them:

https://www.idf.il/en/contact-us/

or

Contact Us


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Actions and their consequences ]

As the number of migrants from Gaza is rising, so too is the number of anti-Semitic incidents in Belgium.

And as those incidents are taking place, on January 1, a new law is about to take effect, outlawing shechita (kosher slaughter) in the Flanders region of Belgium, home to the city of Antwerp and 60 percent of the country’s Jewish community. 

In August 2019, the Walloon region of Belgium will join Flanders by enacting a similar law. Both laws were passed in 2017, despite the fact that they violate European Union standards for religious freedom.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ooded-by-asylum-seekers-from-gaza/2018/12/30/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #4 - "Israel expelled 700,000 Arabs in 1948" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hill’s latter claims that Israeli statehood strips Palestinian Arabs from their rights to housing and education is an elusive one. 

If Hill’s proposition is that Israel is at fault because its laws don’t apply to Palestinians living in the disputed territories, there is a very simple explanation here. Palestinian Arabs who live in the disputed territories don’t have to follow Israeli laws. They’re not Israeli citizens. They have to follow laws set by the Palestinian Authority. One such law is, that selling land to Jews is strictly illegal and punishable by death — are these discriminatory laws considered wrong? 

Hill continued his speech by accusing Israel of holding Palestinian Arabs captive “under the threat of random violence.” He added “Contrary to western mythology, black resistance to American apartheid did not come purely through non-violence. Rather, slave revolts, and self-defense, and tactics otherwise divergent from Dr. King or Gandhi were equally important to preserving safety and obtaining freedom. We must allow the Palestinian people the same range of opportunity and political possibility.” 

Despite claiming that non-violence ought to be encouraged, Hill excused terrorism against Israelis, stating “We cannot endorse a narrow politics of respectability that shames Palestinians of resisting, for refusing to do nothing in the face of state violence and ethnic cleansing.” 


The United States embassy opening its doors in Israel’s capital, Jerusalem, last May was followed by a rabble of Palestinian Arabs storming the country’s 40-mile border with the Gaza strip. Amid the reams of protesters, were scads of terrorists hurling firebombs and other explosives at border guards. Israeli forces returned fire, killing 60. Hamas themselves admitted that nearly all the casualties were their own militant terrorists. 

If Israel’s military operations in the West Bank and Gaza are “random violence,” as Hill suggests, then Israel is undoubtedly history’s finest force in exclusively eliminating terrorists amidst a sea of civilians by random. If, as Hill also professes, Israel practices a state policy of “ethnic cleansing” against the Palestinian Arabs, there Israel excels only in ineptitude. The Palestinian Arab population has seen nothing but rapid growth since Israel’s inception in 1948. And a 2016 UN report projected the population in the Palestinian territories to double by 2050. But regardless, Hill uses these fictitious premises to excuse and justify terrorism against Israelis.

(full article online)

KHACHATRIAN: The Intellectual Dishonesty of 'I’m Just Criticizing Israel'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Descent to Hell: Identity Politics as the gate to Islamic theocracy


----------



## Mindful

Chief Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis wrote, “Anti-Semitism is not just a problem for Jews; it is a problem for all of our society.”

 Why is Jew-hatred a problem for everyone?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mapping changes in BBC reporting of Palestinian demand for ‘right of return’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ignorance is contagious......and it leads to more ignorance.  Sadly ]

Alice Walker responds to antisemitism charges with yet MORE antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #5: "Israel is Responsible for the Palestinian Refugee Problem" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Satire.....really    ]

Why Have Palestinians Been Ethnically Cleansed From ‘The Flintstones’? – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

_[ Europe, Canada, the US, Australia......  seems to be the same ideology, the same determination, the same motive......what does it mean in the long run?  ]

Toronto Sun_ reporter Tarek Fatah in an article entitled _Coming soon, believe it or not -- Islamic Party of Ontario_, reports "blatant threats" directed against his person by the head of "Canada’s newest aspiring political party, the Islamic Party of Ontario."

"It operates with a mandate to introduce Islamic rule in Ontario and Canada because, according to the fledgling party, 'We understand and believe that Islam is the native DEEN (religion) of Ontario and Canada',” Fatah writes.

(full article online)

Canadian journalist 'threatened by Islamic party'


----------



## Sixties Fan

But, this is a lie. The import of antibiotics, and almost all other important medicines, are not in any way impacted by Israel’s blockade. As a CAMERA prompted correction at the NY Times noted, “the import of medicine” to Gaza “is not restricted” by Israel.

It’s actually the Ramallah-based Palestinian Authority – and not Israel – that’s responsible for the purchase of medicines for Gaza. But, the PA, as part of the sanctions they imposed on Hamas in 2017 related to their ongoing political dispute, often fails to send such vital drugs to Gaza. The PA-imposed sanctions also includes a major reduction in Gaza’s overall healthcare budget, and a frequent refusal to issue permits to Gaza patients to receive medical treatment in Israel, the West Bank and Arab countries.

As the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) reported earlier in the year, “the escalation in internal Palestinian divisions in March 2017 led to a decline in deliveries from the West Bank and the gradual rise in the percentage of essential medicines at zero stock”. Even the pro-Palestinian NGO Physicians for Human Rights Israel (PHRI) blamed the PA for the shortage of medicine and medical supplies.

In fact, even before Fatah’s sanctions against Hamas, the Islamist group was complaining that Ramallah was sending only a small fraction of the medicine to Gaza it was required to send under existing agreements.

(full article online)

Guardian falsely blames Israel for shortages of medicine in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...shifts-in-attitudes-toward-israel/2019/01/01/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Max Berger, co-founder of IfNotNow, made some very bizarre and almost certainly false claims about Birthright on Twitter last night:

(full article online)

IfNotNow co-founder claims Birthright forces participants to create faux checkpoints, IDF pushes pins into their chests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It’s Israel’s fault the Palestinians can’t vote.” That’s an accusation we often hear, especially when Israel pivots to election campaign mode.

Unfortunately, the Palestinians _are_ disenfranchised.

But not by Israel.

The Palestinians have been disenfranchised by their own feuding leaders in Fatah and Hamas. A look at the history shows Egypt and Jordan bear some responsibility too.

(full article online)

So Why Can't the Palestinians Vote? | HonestReporting


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Max Berger, co-founder of IfNotNow, made some very bizarre and almost certainly false claims about Birthright on Twitter last night:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> IfNotNow co-founder claims Birthright forces participants to create faux checkpoints, IDF pushes pins into their chests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Pathetic it's like they want to sound ridiculous...
And they're  tactically late:

In 2018 there was an increase in aliyah by 5%.
30,000 immigrants.
Israel has the highest birthrate among OECD countries, in fact twice the average.
Arab women have on average 3.11 children, Jewish women have on average 3.16.

.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Austrian Jews slam foreign minister for hosting top PLO official


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #6 - "UNGA 194 demands Palestinian right of return" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Know How to Answer #6 - "UNGA 194 demands Palestinian right of return" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

*The Right of Return Myth*
There are those who are saying that the Beirut Declaration adopts the Palestinian reading of Resolution 194. This claim is untenable.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
Special Note:  A/RES/194 (III)  11 December 1948 Title:  Palestine *→** Progress Report of the*
* United Nations Mediator*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, "rylah, _et al_,

Back in the day, the diplomatic minds used the phrase: *→* "framework for a durable solution."  And in that context, it referred to mediation for the or the refugees [_repatriation_ _(return) and recompense for losses (compensation)]_.  It was not a "Right."  It was an outcome of a mediation.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know How to Answer #6 - "UNGA 194 demands Palestinian right of return" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First A/RES/194 (III)  11 December 1948 does NOT demand anything of Israel.  And even if there were a "demand", A/RES/194 (III) stipulates that:

15. _Requests_ the Secretary-General to provide the necessary staff and facilities and to make appropriate arrangements to provide the necessary funds required in carrying out the terms of the present resolution.​The word "demands" is not used in any manner in the Resolution.  The term "rights" is only used once in the context of issues pertaining to Jerusalem.

Second:  A/RES/194 (III)  11 December 1948 is NOT International Law, nor does it have an enactment date for when the Resolution would go into force; and the Resolution does not have a date by which some action (any action) must be completed.

◈  International Humanitarian Law - Article 49 of the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)(1949):

•  Individual or mass forcible transfers, as well as deportations of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power or to that of any other country, occupied or not, are prohibited, regardless of their motive.​
◈  The Law of State Succession,

•  The Vienna Convention on the Succession of State in Respect to Treaties (1978), did not enter into force until November 1996.
•  Article 24 Non-retroactivity (ratione personae) - PART 3 GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court:
1.  No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the
entry into force of the Statute.
2.  In the event of a change in the law applicable to a given case prior to a final judgement,
the law more favourable to the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted
shall apply.​
◈  Human Rights Law (Refugee Law)

•  Convention relating to the Status of Refugees - Adopted on 28 July 1951 by the United Nations Conference of Plenipotentiaries on the Status of Refugees and Stateless Persons convened under General Assembly resolution 429 (V) of 14 December 1950. Entry into force 22 April 1954,

1.  Chapter I General Provisions - Article 1. Definition of the term "refugee:"
Para: D. This Convention shall not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees protection or assistance.

2.  Following the 1948 Arab-Israeli conflict, UNRWA was established by United Nations General Assembly Resolution 302 (IV) of 8 December 1949 to carry out direct relief and works programmes for Palestine refugees. The Agency began operations on 1 May 1950.
In the absence of a solution to the Palestine refugee problem, the General Assembly has repeatedly renewed UNRWA's mandate, most recently extending it until 30 June 2020.​
As you can plainly see, there is a fatal flaw in the applicability of the law in each legal citation that Dr Susan Akram begins with.  Using Article 49 GCIV deals with the "deportations of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power" ✦→ that is a transfer from "occupied territory" to "occupied territory."  That is not the same thing as "sovereign territory" (Israel) to occupied territory (West Bank). Similarly, it is not the same as a transfer from "territory under Mandate control: to "territory under Mandate control."  And, you cannot play with this law.  Under Article 22 the "crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy."


◈   Article 22 (_Nullum crimen sine lege_) - PART 3 GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court:

1.  A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in
question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the
Court.
2.  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by
analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the
person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​
Professor Akram is attempting to apply the principles in the Convention on the Succession of State, which comes into force only in the very last couple of years of the 20th Century ✦→  well after all three major conflicts involving Israel (1948,1967, and 1973).  Under Article 24, you cannot retroactively apply a body of law.

Finally, the application of the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees is prohibited.  The convention cannot be applied to cases in which the UN is already providing Refugee assistance.


rylah said:


> *The Right of Return Myth*
> There are those who are saying that the Beirut Declaration adopts the Palestinian reading of Resolution 194. This claim is untenable.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, this is nonsense.  If anything, the UN Commission on Palestine should be charged with being a hazard to the environment.  I can't imagine how many trees could have been saved had they not been felled to produce these various ridiculous Resolutions.

While the Saudi Initiative may have merit, the Beirut Declaration on Saudi Peace Initiative (2002) is just another example of a waste of paper.  It may even be dangerous in terms of International Legal Principles.  The international representation in Beirut is trying to force a square peg in a round hole by trying to convince the world that Resolution 194 (III) has legal force behind it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know How to Answer #6 - "UNGA 194 demands Palestinian right of return" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
Click to expand...


This is the same youtube video that PF Tinmore litters thread after thread with.


----------



## rylah

*The House of Islam is on Fire (and How to Put it Out)*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The academic fraud, and obnoxious editor who defends her lies, in the NY Review of Books ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 2012 Turkish YouTube video describes the "Islamic University of Europe" as a school "established in 2001 to build an aware and cultivated European Muslim identity in Europe and to promote Islam... and to bring to life the mentality that is 'to serve humanity is to serve Islam.'" Bahçekapılı's lectures are in keeping with this mission. One such lecture glorifies the eighth-century Muslim military invasion of Spain and the establishment there of the Islamic state of Al-Andalus (Andalusia).


The school's former rector, professor Ahmet Akgündüz, has called the opponents of Turkish President Erdogan "enemies of Islam," and has stated that stoning people to death is "one of the prescribed punishments within Islam."


Europe might wish to look into what is being taught at Islamic schools, particularly those that receive government money.

(full article online)

What is Being Taught at the "Islamic University of Europe" in the Netherlands?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here, there and in Israel as well.  What does the world need to know about how Islamophobia is not really anything like Judeophobia, how Antisemitism used to be called until the 19th century ]

Multiculturalism and the Transformation of Britain in 2018: Part I


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #7: "There are more Palestinian refugees than any other refugee group" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Being brainwashed against Israel, is being brainwashed, be it Christians, Muslims, or anyone else.... ]

8-year-old Lebanese chess player: Israel is the enemy


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

What can you say?  Say it louder .... BRAVO.  That is one brainwashed kid.



Sixties Fan said:


> [  Being brainwashed against Israel, is being brainwashed, be it Christians, Muslims, or anyone else.... ]
> 
> 8-year-old Lebanese chess player: Israel is the enemy


*(COMMENT)
*
The Lebanese are not an ally to anyone.  It is a diplomatic-Political Chameleon.  So, much of the government, rather than focusing their political vengeance in and around the various domestic rivals, they focused the dissatisfied pent-up anger against Israel _(the easy target_).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #8: "Israel is stealing Palestinian lands" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Hostage Scenario at Gaza Kindergarten Graduation



The most chilling kindergarten graduation you will ever see


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The academic fraud, and obnoxious editor who defends her lies, in the NY Review of Books ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Interesting woman. She seems nice.

*Academic Freedom & Political Dissent: A Conversation with Katherine Franke and the Community*

**


----------



## Hollie

Academic freedom and political dissent in the Death Cult


----------



## Sixties Fan

The story of the Muslim terrorist who visited Israel


----------



## MJB12741

What a high class professional lady who loves our country.  Good grief, what next?

Palestinian-American+Congresswoman+Curses+Trump


----------



## MJB12741

America’s first US-Palestinian Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib yells ‘impeach that motherf***er’ moments after being sworn in


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> America’s first US-Palestinian Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib yells ‘impeach that motherf***er’ moments after being sworn in



Isn't it great that we have such honorable, dedicated public servants who uphold the best ideals of American values and wish to promote to the world the best image of American integrity... *Record Scratch Sound Effect! *

That will come after she slaps a few more sticky notes on her map erasing Israel.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America’s first US-Palestinian Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib yells ‘impeach that motherf***er’ moments after being sworn in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great that we have such honorable, dedicated public servants who uphold the best ideals of American values and wish to promote to the world the best image of American integrity... *Record Scratch Sound Effect! *
> 
> That will come after she slaps a few more sticky notes on her map erasing Israel.
Click to expand...


Honestly, we have reached a new low in American politics.  Rest assured she will get hers but good from both political parties.  And so well deserved.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel said set to seek $250b compensation for Jews forced out of Arab countries


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the New York Review of Books, anti-Zionist Antony Loewenstein wrote an article called "Exporting the Technology of Occupation". The key paragraph:
-----------

In short, Israel has been for 70 years a country under siege from its neighbors, near and far. It needed to develop ways to defend itself. This is the primary job of every nation. To twist that into a horrible plot of how Israel is oppressing Palestinians and using that know-how to profit from it is an inversion of reality. But when one looks at the world through "occupation glasses" where Israel is viewed as nothing more than a single-minded oppressor of a group  of people, then the story writes itself.

The readers of such trash usually don't understand that the Israel being written about is a funhouse mirror reflection of reality, because the cherry-picked facts are mostly correct - it is the context and framework that are far off base.

It is the job of editors to separate the propaganda from the reality, but the New York Review of Books employs editors that seek such anti-Israel propaganda to begin with.

(full article online)

How Israel-haters use a false framework to spread their hate ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt destroys 37 tunnels which infiltrated from Gaza in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why can't some Muslims stand it that other Muslims have saved Jewish lives throughout history?  During the Holocaust, during the Inquisition, during the 1929 massacre in Hebron?  Does Islam actually forbid Muslims from saving Jewish lives?   ]

Following protests, London mosque cancels Holocaust exhibition


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Rami Levi mall in Jerusalem to open this week


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer #9: "Israel was the aggressor in 1967" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Hamas on Israel's Southern border and Hezbollah on the Northern border it is worth remembering who our so called friends are to the East. And this despite the fact that it is Israel who keeps the Jordanian regime safe.

(full article online)

Confronting antisemitism and Israel hatred: Our friends the Jordanians


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, as the Indy itself reported back in March of 2017, the report in question merely reflected the personal views of its authors, UN officials Rima Khalef and (extremist) Richard Falk, and not the United Nations itself.  The report was briefly on the UN’s website, but permanently removed a few days later because it was never vetted, yet alone approved, by the proper UN departments or General Secretary Antonio Guterres.

Though, due to the holidays, it took Indy editors more than two weeks to get back to us, they ultimately upheld our complaint and added the following text to the op-ed following the sentence about the ‘apartheid’ report.

(full article online)

UKMW prompts Indy to correct false claim that UN said ‘Israel practices apartheid’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The real racism against the Palestinians | Coffee House


----------



## Sixties Fan

TV report says secret taboo-busting trips arranged with goal of building basis for future ties; delegates tour Yad Vashem, meet academics, discuss Iraqi Jewish heritage

(full article online)

Three Iraqi delegations said to make unprecedented Israel visits, meet officials


----------



## rylah

*History of Afro-Bedouins in the Holy Land*


----------



## rylah

*Mosab Hassan Yousef interviewed by i24's Lucy Aharish*

i24 News's Lucy Aharish interviews "Son of Hamas" Mosab Hassan Yousef.  Aharish conducts a sympathetic interview; Yousef waxes quite philosophical.


----------



## rylah

*Miss Iraq empathizes with Jews expelled from Iraq*


----------



## Sixties Fan

That latter group, which has only a handful of Twitter followers, has a list of the evils of normalization:

Normalization - highest treason
No matter what the occupation does, it will remain a germ in this region, besieged by the immune system (resistance to normalization) in order to destroy it in time.
Normalization is a loss of honor and dignity, a surrender to the occupation
Normalization is to recognize the right thief who stole your brother's house and expelled him and his family to the street, and open your house to steal from you and to expel you and your family later
Normalization with the Zionists and recognizing them as a crime, it is morally treacherous, political suicide, historical falsehood and shame
Normalization with the Zionist entity is a waiver of the sanctities of the nation and the Aqsa Mosque, "the first Muslim qibla."



Normalization is a crime no different than being a traitor to one's religion, Arabism and homelandNormalization, of course, just means treating the Jewish state like any other. You know, peace. The Palestinians are in an absolute panic over the wave of Arab nations who are more and more willing to move their covert ties to Israel to become overt - above the table, as this cartoon shows in "before" and "after" (read left to right

(full article online)

"Normalization is a crime." (War is peace, white is black, up is down.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tunisians ridicule Jewish tourism minister for refusing radio interview on Sabbath ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Chaverim be Israel, ma ossim ?   ]

UK and EU build illegal road on IDF training ground


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,



			
				Monday • January 07 2019 • Elder of Ziyon said:
			
		

> "Normalization, of course, just means treating the Jewish state like any other. You know, peace. The Palestinians are in an absolute panic over the wave of Arab nations who are more and more willing to move their covert ties to Israel to become overt - above the table, as this cartoon shows in "before" and "after" (read left to right ."



I had to think about this for a while:  "evils of normalization_*!*_"



Sixties Fan said:


> That latter group, which has only a handful of Twitter followers, has a list of the evils of normalization:
> 
> Normalization - highest treason
> No matter what the occupation does, it will remain a germ in this region, besieged by the immune system (resistance to normalization) in order to destroy it in time.
> Normalization is a loss of honor and dignity, a surrender to the occupation
> Normalization is to recognize the right thief who stole your brother's house and expelled him and his family to the street, and open your house to steal from you and to expel you and your family later
> Normalization with the Zionists and recognizing them as a crime, it is morally treacherous, political suicide, historical falsehood and shame
> Normalization with the Zionist entity is a waiver of the sanctities of the nation and the Aqsa Mosque, "the first Muslim qibla."
> 
> "Normalization is a crime." (War is peace, white is black, up is down.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

This goes back to the thought that the Arab Palestinians are afraid of "peace and normalization."  If such a thing were to happen, the Arab Palestinian would lose their entire way of life.  Who they are and what they are is tied up in the conflict and the denial that they are not Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, adherents, guerrillas and asymmetric fighters.   If peace were to come about, they would be out of a job.

When I retired, my cousin asked me:  "what are you going to do now."  I had to think about that.  I was no longer what I was.  But it didn't matter.  I had a fresh opportunity to reinvent myself.  ⟴  I am very much afraid that Hostile Arab Palestinians in large numbers are not going to make that turn in life.  I'm afraid that many of the public speakers and Arab Palestinian Advocate thumpers are going to find themselves derailed off the anti-Israeli gravy train.  ◈  They simply will not know what to do with themselves.  That is going to be one hell of a transition for them to make.  And they will do what they can to avoid it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Chaverim be Israel, ma oasim ?   ]
> 
> UK and EU build illegal road on IDF training ground



When Israel manages to stand its ground in Jerusalem and take back the Armon Hanaziv building from the UN thugs who barricaded with soldiers and elite security on our soil, the rest of such examples become easy.

If it was me, the illegal road would be used for tanks maneuver exercises, the next day.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,

This is both a crafty political maneuver to ignite a media event - or - to test the waters as a proof of concept.



Sixties Fan said:


> [ Chaverim be Israel, ma oasim ?   ]
> 
> UK and EU build illegal road on IDF training ground


*(COMMENT)*

The IDF better approach this with a plan, and with an end result that will NOT put them in a bad light.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Tunisians ridicule Jewish tourism minister for refusing radio interview on Sabbath ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Our tourism minister is a mensch!
The Tunisians would know better if they didn't expel their Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Treat the enemy like the enemy.  When were other nation's enemies given a hand during a war?  ]

Israel halts transfer of Qatari money to Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Chaverim be Israel, ma ossim ?   ]
> 
> UK and EU build illegal road on IDF training ground


That is not in Israel. WTF are they whining about?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly Elected Congresswoman Speaks at Muslim Brotherhood Event 

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappWelcome to the new congresswoman Rashid Tlaib.  She openly supports the US Muslim Brotherhood organization CAIR that aims to destroy the USA from within. Tlaib did not don a US flag after she won a seat in the House of Representatives. Instead, she chose to celebrate her win as a representative of … Continue reading

(full article online)

Video Exposes True Dangerous Agenda of Many Politicians in America


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday • January 07 2019 • Elder of Ziyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normalization, of course, just means treating the Jewish state like any other. You know, peace. The Palestinians are in an absolute panic over the wave of Arab nations who are more and more willing to move their covert ties to Israel to become overt - above the table, as this cartoon shows in "before" and "after" (read left to right ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to think about this for a while:  "evils of normalization_*!*_"
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That latter group, which has only a handful of Twitter followers, has a list of the evils of normalization:
> 
> Normalization - highest treason
> No matter what the occupation does, it will remain a germ in this region, besieged by the immune system (resistance to normalization) in order to destroy it in time.
> Normalization is a loss of honor and dignity, a surrender to the occupation
> Normalization is to recognize the right thief who stole your brother's house and expelled him and his family to the street, and open your house to steal from you and to expel you and your family later
> Normalization with the Zionists and recognizing them as a crime, it is morally treacherous, political suicide, historical falsehood and shame
> Normalization with the Zionist entity is a waiver of the sanctities of the nation and the Aqsa Mosque, "the first Muslim qibla."
> 
> "Normalization is a crime." (War is peace, white is black, up is down.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This goes back to the thought that the Arab Palestinians are afraid of "peace and normalization."  If such a thing were to happen, the Arab Palestinian would lose their entire way of life.  Who they are and what they are is tied up in the conflict and the denial that they are not Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, adherents, guerrillas and asymmetric fighters.   If peace were to come about, they would be out of a job.
> 
> When I retired, my cousin asked me:  "what are you going to do now."  I had to think about that.  I was no longer what I was.  But it didn't matter.  I had a fresh opportunity to reinvent myself.  ⟴  I am very much afraid that Hostile Arab Palestinians in large numbers are not going to make that turn in life.  I'm afraid that many of the public speakers and Arab Palestinian Advocate thumpers are going to find themselves derailed off the anti-Israeli gravy train.  ◈  They simply will not know what to do with themselves.  That is going to be one hell of a transition for them to make.  And they will do what they can to avoid it.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Normalization is tacit approval of the occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Newly Elected Congresswoman Speaks at Muslim Brotherhood Event
> 
> Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappWelcome to the new congresswoman Rashid Tlaib.  She openly supports the US Muslim Brotherhood organization CAIR that aims to destroy the USA from within. Tlaib did not don a US flag after she won a seat in the House of Representatives. Instead, she chose to celebrate her win as a representative of … Continue reading
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Video Exposes True Dangerous Agenda of Many Politicians in America


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Newly Elected Congresswoman Speaks at Muslim Brotherhood Event
> 
> Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappWelcome to the new congresswoman Rashid Tlaib.  She openly supports the US Muslim Brotherhood organization CAIR that aims to destroy the USA from within. Tlaib did not don a US flag after she won a seat in the House of Representatives. Instead, she chose to celebrate her win as a representative of … Continue reading
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Video Exposes True Dangerous Agenda of Many Politicians in America



*Concern in Germany: The Muslim Brotherhood is more dangerous than Al Qaeda and Da'ash.*

Observers and analysts expressed concern over the growing influence of the Muslim Brotherhood in Germany, which began to knock on the doors of the country's democratic system. The city of Cologne in the north of the Rhine Westphalia served for years as the center of the group in Germany. However, the Muslim Brotherhood has spread to other cities in recent years, prompting the Office for the Protection of the Constitution or internal intelligence to warn that the group is extremist and is now a greater danger to Germany than Da'ash and al-Qaeda.

An expert on terrorism, journalist Axel Spielker recently wrote about the threat of the brothers in the newspapers: Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger and FOCUS Online. He said that the security agencies of North Rhine-Westphalia noted that mosques and Muslim Brotherhood organizations had become very popular.

*Increasing influence *
According to German internal intelligence, the Islamic community of Cologne in Germany became the main headquarters of the brothers in the country.Spielker said that the intelligence services expressed their concern that the group "infiltrates the democratic system in its efforts to create a social and political order based on Islamic sharia law."







*Concern in Germany: The Muslim Brotherhood is more dangerous than Al Qaeda and Da'ash.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday • January 07 2019 • Elder of Ziyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normalization, of course, just means treating the Jewish state like any other. You know, peace. The Palestinians are in an absolute panic over the wave of Arab nations who are more and more willing to move their covert ties to Israel to become overt - above the table, as this cartoon shows in "before" and "after" (read left to right ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to think about this for a while:  "evils of normalization_*!*_"
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That latter group, which has only a handful of Twitter followers, has a list of the evils of normalization:
> 
> Normalization - highest treason
> No matter what the occupation does, it will remain a germ in this region, besieged by the immune system (resistance to normalization) in order to destroy it in time.
> Normalization is a loss of honor and dignity, a surrender to the occupation
> Normalization is to recognize the right thief who stole your brother's house and expelled him and his family to the street, and open your house to steal from you and to expel you and your family later
> Normalization with the Zionists and recognizing them as a crime, it is morally treacherous, political suicide, historical falsehood and shame
> Normalization with the Zionist entity is a waiver of the sanctities of the nation and the Aqsa Mosque, "the first Muslim qibla."
> 
> "Normalization is a crime." (War is peace, white is black, up is down.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This goes back to the thought that the Arab Palestinians are afraid of "peace and normalization."  If such a thing were to happen, the Arab Palestinian would lose their entire way of life.  Who they are and what they are is tied up in the conflict and the denial that they are not Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, adherents, guerrillas and asymmetric fighters.   If peace were to come about, they would be out of a job.
> 
> When I retired, my cousin asked me:  "what are you going to do now."  I had to think about that.  I was no longer what I was.  But it didn't matter.  I had a fresh opportunity to reinvent myself.  ⟴  I am very much afraid that Hostile Arab Palestinians in large numbers are not going to make that turn in life.  I'm afraid that many of the public speakers and Arab Palestinian Advocate thumpers are going to find themselves derailed off the anti-Israeli gravy train.  ◈  They simply will not know what to do with themselves.  That is going to be one hell of a transition for them to make.  And they will do what they can to avoid it.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normalization is tacit approval of the occupation.
Click to expand...


Q. Is this what Jihadis tell to their children
before sending them to a suicide mission in a supermarket?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 10: "Israel must return to the internationally recognized borders of 1967" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prominent Egyptian Sheikh meets Samaria council leader. 'If we live by the values of the Koran and the Torah we can live in peace.'

(full article online)

Toward coexistence: Senior Islamic figures visit Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canary Mission has accepted numerous apologies since we began. We remove profiles when we see real signs of understanding that bigotry and racism are wrong. We cannot accept Dr. Kollab’s apology because it isn’t genuine.

(full article online)

Canary Mission


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Prominent Egyptian Sheikh meets Samaria council leader. 'If we live by the values of the Koran and the Torah we can live in peace.'
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Toward coexistence: Senior Islamic figures visit Samaria



Still not it but we're getting there.
"Tipin tipin" as both Arabs and Jews say..

There plenty of interfaith disputations between Christianity and Judaism. Rabbis and Christian clerks meet to argue openly and in a civil manner on a common intellectual basis,  but there's no such thing with Islam.

Here's a GIANT who challenges this roaring silence, an emissary into the biggest Muslim country to clear the fog, though approaching it from outside the Arab world:

*Egyptian Muslim Presses Rabbi Tovia Singer: Will Jews and Arabs Ever Make Peace in the Holy Land?*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prominent Egyptian Sheikh meets Samaria council leader. 'If we live by the values of the Koran and the Torah we can live in peace.'
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Toward coexistence: Senior Islamic figures visit Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not it but we're getting there.
> "Tipin tipin" as both Arabs and Jews say..
> 
> There plenty of interfaith disputations between Christianity and Judaism. Rabbis and Christian clerks meet to argue openly and in a civil manner on a common basis,  but there's no such thing with Islam.
> 
> Here's a GIANT who challenges this roaring silence, an emissary into the biggest Muslim country to clear the mist, though approaching it from outside the Arab world:
> 
> *Egyptian Muslim Presses Rabbi Tovia Singer: Will Jews and Arabs Ever Make Peace in the Holy Land?*
Click to expand...

*From Ishmael To Islam: Rabbi Tovia Singer Explores the Covenant that Endured Jahiliyyah in Arabia*

Q. You don't see Rabbis welcomed in Arab Muslim countries like that...
 what are they afraid of?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Canary Mission has accepted numerous apologies since we began. We remove profiles when we see real signs of understanding that bigotry and racism are wrong. We cannot accept Dr. Kollab’s apology because it isn’t genuine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Canary Mission


Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For those watching at home, here's the money quote. 

99% of Jewish homes in territories are not purchased from Arabs, the exception being Hebron and E. Jlem - where Jews would be massacred without protection. Ariel has no answer because she knows it's true. pic.twitter.com/PDMjz54cE8
— ElderOfZiyon (@elderofziyon) January 8, 2019

They are also the cities that Jews have had an unquestionable attachment to and continuous residence in except when your friends decided to ethnically cleanse them - a practice you want to continue, TODAY.

You are a bigot. To you, Jews have no rights.

Again, thanks for playing.
— ElderOfZiyon (@elderofziyon) January 8, 2019

I'm happy to demolish any other arguments you have. You have yet to answer any of mine.
— ElderOfZiyon (@elderofziyon) January 8, 2019

It occurred to me that one thing that left wing Israel-haters and right-wing Jew-haters have in common is the denial of human rights to Jews that all other people have. This conversation proves it from the Left.

Here is the screenshot in case any of these tweets "disappear."

(full article online)

A fun Twitter discussion with CodePink's Ariel Elyse Gold ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman

Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.

Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*

Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.

*Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.

"Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.

...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*

...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.

Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.

"Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.


Interesting on multiple levels.

First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.

Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.

Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.

Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.



The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.

You're out on two levels.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Here” is Atarot, the location of one of the largest industrial parks in the Jerusalem area. It’s at the northern end of Jerusalem, where Palestinian and Jewish neighborhoods brush up against one another.

This mall isn’t the first to be frequented by both Arabs and Jews. Shoppers are mixed at many of Jerusalem’s malls, including those in Malha, Talpiot, Pisgat Ze’ev, Gilo and other neighborhoods around the city.

(full article online)

On edge of Jerusalem alongside security barrier, Jews and Arabs shop at new mall


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 08-Jan-19: In the wake of multiple murders, this violent Pal Arab village's economy just grew


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 11A: "Israel is illegally occupying territories" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
Click to expand...

Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
Click to expand...

Have they been charged and convicted?  No
Is it for sure that it was them?  No

Therefore the word  Suspected.  

One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.

Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......

They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER 
SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted. 

And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?

Why the torture?

I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.

Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Financial Times: Israeli Plants Guilty of “Colonization” | HonestReporting


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
Click to expand...

Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?

Were they tortured?

They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
Unprotected


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://www.npr.org/2019/01/07/682875564/israel-arrests-5-teenage-suspects-in-fatal-stoning-of-palestinian-woman']Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected[/URL]
Click to expand...

Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
Click to expand...



Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
Click to expand...


I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.

Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?

Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'


And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?

I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.


And something else you will not like.

Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.


Jews are not.


(Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
Click to expand...


Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?  

If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
Click to expand...

I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.

So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.

Good night


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
Click to expand...


I don't, Your questions are based on lies.

Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.

This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.

The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.

I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.

Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.

Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they been charged and convicted?  No
> Is it for sure that it was them?  No
> 
> Therefore the word  Suspected.
> 
> One arrests suspects all the time, but they do not get tortured, as in the Duma case, in order to "find the culprits quickly" and make the world not spit on them for not really finding the culprits of the deed.
> 
> Soooooo......until there is CONCRETE evidence that any one of these five Jewish teens had ANYTHING to do with the horrible death of this Arab woman......
> 
> They are Suspects, and deserve to be treated like ANY OTHER
> SUSPECT and not those who have already been charged and convicted.
> 
> And by the way, how many charged and convicted criminals are tortured for a confession the way the Duma and these teens apparently have been?
> 
> Why the torture?
> 
> I am not for torturing Arabs, Jews, Druze, Bedouins or anyone else for the truth.
> 
> Let them investigate the matter the way it should be investigated to find out who actually had anything to do with her death, be it any and all of the five teens, or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones? Do you ask for “concrete evidence”?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unprotected
Click to expand...


Your link describes a regular Police practice as in any western country, there's no actual torture involved but intimidation techniques.

In the cases of the accused Jewish terrorists real torture was used just to appease the public opinion of the international community. Elor Azariah got his sentence in spite of popular public disagreement, no sane nation expects to treat its enemies the same way it treats its citizens.

Those Palestinian terrorists who get paid by their govt to go and murder Jews, eventually get free education, food, health-care for free - the best one available in the entire middle east - from Israel. Then they get released just to repeat the same cycle. All while their families get life-time salaries for the amount of Jews they murdered.

Only Israelis should receive those conditions, the citizens of the state who were convicted, not the citizens of the enemy nations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims latest contribution for a "The World is Muslim" Planet Earth  ]

Islamic contributions to hockey


----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN finally gets it right about the United Nations


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 11B "Settlements are illegal" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> otected
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say “suspected” when it’s Palestinians throwing stones?
> 
> Were they tortured?
> 
> They were treated like Palestinian youths are when they get arrested.
> Unpr
> otected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
Click to expand...

 
I see double standard quite clearly.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
Click to expand...

From me, Israel or both?

Israel does not investigate, arrest and convict Jewish murderers of Arabs?  For any reason the crime was committed? 

Israeli gang leader sentenced to prison for beating up Arab men dating Jewish women

And there are others.

Until this investigation is over, there is no "double standard", if you ever come to understand what Rylah wrote.

Police raid settlement yeshiva, summon 80 teens in deadly Jewish terror probe


Your endless accusations of "double standard" is no different from 
Palestinians accusing Israel of Ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
Click to expand...





> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.



Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?

What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?

Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.

At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?

Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018

In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From me, Israel or both?
> 
> Israel does not investigate, arrest and convict Jewish murderers of Arabs?  For any reason the crime was committed?
> 
> Israeli gang leader sentenced to prison for beating up Arab men dating Jewish women
> 
> And there are others.
> 
> Until this investigation is over, there is no "double standard", if you ever come to understand what Rylah wrote.
> 
> Police raid settlement yeshiva, summon 80 teens in deadly Jewish terror probe
> 
> 
> Your endless accusations of "double standard" is no different from
> Palestinians accusing Israel of Ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

Do you apply the same presumption of innocence when Palestinians throw rocks as you do when Jews throw rocks?


I commend Israel for finslly taking this terrorism seriously.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From me, Israel or both?
> 
> Israel does not investigate, arrest and convict Jewish murderers of Arabs?  For any reason the crime was committed?
> 
> Israeli gang leader sentenced to prison for beating up Arab men dating Jewish women
> 
> And there are others.
> 
> Until this investigation is over, there is no "double standard", if you ever come to understand what Rylah wrote.
> 
> Police raid settlement yeshiva, summon 80 teens in deadly Jewish terror probe
> 
> 
> Your endless accusations of "double standard" is no different from
> Palestinians accusing Israel of Ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you apply the same presumption of innocence when Palestinians throw rocks as you do when Jews throw rocks?
Click to expand...

You are not discussing in any of your posts.

You are interrogating.

100 % of Arabs are taught to hate and want to kill Jews and commit acts of terrorism for religious reasons.

Arabs have been doing it non stop since 1920 (not counting all the previous 13 centuries).


1% or less of Jews are being taught by extremists to attack Arabs to commit terrorist crimes for religious reasons.

Jews have mainly doing it, against the law, since they saw that the British did not care to protect them, but mainly since 1994 or later when Jews realized that the Oslo Accords was nothing but another Arab lie to eventually take away ALL of the Jewish homeland away from the Jews, and that the Arab leaders are intent on NEVER working for a Peace Treaty.


There is NO double standards in any of it.

Muslims are proud of death.  They do not repent for having killed a Jew.


Jews are proud of life.   And yes, there are criminals of all kinds in Judaism, including - for the last few decades - terrorists.


It is still an amazing small number of Jews in Israel, who are losing their minds and committing these crimes.

And let us notice that .....although Jews are being attacked by Muslims ALL OVER the world, Jews have not been attacking Muslims all over the world in retaliation.

And those attacks are growing and growing, just as the Hamas and PA attacks have been growing since the Oslo Accords.

Let us solve the nonsense which continues to exist, the Oslo Accords, the PA which has no power, and the endless attacks and lies about Israel ......and we should start seeing an end to any Jewish terrorism against any Arabs as well.




Yes, I do apply the SAME presumption of innocence to BOTH.
One should not judge until all the evidence comes forward.  Always, anywhere in the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The _New York Times_ publishes many articles about the Palestinian Arabs, the Israelis and their shared animosity and conflicts. Over time, a pattern has emerged, the articles are devoid of any meaningful reference to Palestinian Arab terror organizations. Lacking candor, the reader will have to decide if they are legitimate journalism or merely a form of Palestinian propaganda.

Three articles chosen from a long list will be discussed and illustrate this:

I. December 30, 2018: “A Day, a Life: When a Medic Was Killed in Gaza, Was It an Accident?”

II. August 13, 2014: “Two Journalists Among 6 Dead in Gaza Bomb- Disposal Accident”

III. August 15, 2014: “Resisting Nazis, He Saw Need for Israel. Now He Is Its Critic”

(full article online)

The NY Times: Palestinian propaganda or journalism?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
Click to expand...


Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.

What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.

Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.

I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.

Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.

This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a source besides Btselem and we will discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
Click to expand...


I see affirmative action quiet clearly.
How do You deal with someone receiving $3,500,000 for murdering 2 Jews,
as a govt stipend in a national project?

The money should be given to Israel for the health-care and education provided in the prison.
Or arrested until release and a period of approval if we want to be insanely polite and optimistic.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Arrests 5 Teenage Suspects In Fatal Stoning Of Palestinian Woman
> 
> Israel's security service says it has arrested five Israeli yeshiva students allegedly involved in last year's fatal stoning of a Palestinian woman in the West Bank. The arrests in late December have heightened tensions between the state and radical Israeli settlers and their supporters ahead of national elections in April.
> 
> Israel's Shin Bet security service says the teenage suspects *were arrested on grave terrorism and murder charges.*
> 
> Families of the suspects *have cited unfair treatment *at the hands of the state and have received sympathy at high levels of office. This has prompted accusations that Israeli authorities will ease potential punishment of suspects in a murder case.
> 
> *Israeli media broadcast a recording Thursday of a phone call between Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked and the mother of one of the suspects.* The mother says her son has not yet seen a lawyer. Shaked answers that while she can't intervene in the investigation, she will speak to the state prosecutor.
> 
> "Be strong, and you know, it will end in the coming days, I estimate," Shaked says.
> 
> ...The Shin Bet says the suspects are students at the Pri Haaretz yeshiva in the Rehelim settlement in the northern West Bank. On the Saturday morning after the attack, the agency says, the teens traveled to Rehelim from the nearby settlement of Yitzhar *for "a briefing for youths studying at the yeshiva on how to prepare and cope with Shin Bet investigations."*
> 
> ...This would be unusual, because most yeshiva students would observe the religious injunction not to drive on the Sabbath. Sympathetic rabbis reportedly ruled that the settler activists could violate the Sabbath because the Shin Bet investigation could pose a danger to their lives.
> 
> Since Shaked's call, some suspects have reportedly met with attorneys. The lawyers say their clients have been shackled to chairs, shouted at, cursed and denied their civil rights — and that two of the youths have still not been allowed to meet with legal counsel. *Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir has called on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to stop the Shin Bet and demand the release of the suspects*.
> 
> "Mister prime minister, we shout out and cry to you, they are impinging on the rights of children. Stop this behavior," Ben-Gvir said during a news conference.
> 
> 
> Interesting on multiple levels.
> 
> First, kudos to Shin Bet for doing a good job.
> 
> Second...shame on the politicians calling for kid glove treatment and release of terrorists.
> 
> Third, they are being treated like Palestinians youth taken into custody. Tough luck parents.  At least some got to see a lawyer.
> 
> Lastly...the political dynamics are disturbing.  Israel has a real problem on its hands with these extremists and what seems like a tacit support from certain political wings for looking the other way at violence from Jewish extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
Click to expand...

Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.

I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.

I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...so you willingly believe claims by the Jewish youths that they were tortured but you won’t believe claims by Palestinian youths that they were tortured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see affirmative action quiet clearly.
> *How do You deal with someone receiving $3,500,000 for murdering 2 Jews,*
> as a govt stipend in a national project?
> 
> The money should be given to Israel for the health-care and education provided in the prison.
> Or arrested until release and a period of approval if we want to be insanely polite and optimistic.
Click to expand...


Do you emulate by creating more injustice or are you better than that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim Woman Decides to Run on Election Ticket with PM Netanyahu


----------



## Sixties Fan

A children's geography book published for over 10 years in Morocco has caused an uproar over social media recently, because it shows Israel and not "Palestine" - and it shows the Dome of the Rock as being in Israel's capital, Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Moroccans upset at locally published schoolbook that mentions Israel - and no "Palestine" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Government urged to stop paying Palestinian teachers over incitement in schools


----------



## Sixties Fan

Switzerland to Examine Reports That Palestinian Textbooks Promote Violence, Racism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The former Hezbollah militant who became a rabbi


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews, Christians and Muslims sing together


----------



## Sixties Fan

And when one of their fans noted that this is not a good look for them ans they should edit out the guns and bullets, they doubled down, saying it is crucial that people understand that Palestinians are allowed to kill Jews, they claim, under international law.





Then, as more and more people piled on about their hypocrisy, they silently deleted every tweet that said that terror is allowed under international law.

Not that they deny it. But they saw that it made them look very bad.

(full article online)

"Jewish Voice for Peace" admits it supports terrorism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I am proud to run in the Likud primaries, as an Arab, as a woman, as a Muslim who is extending a hand to her community and trying to help them and the State of Israel, and to improve its image,” she told Hadashot TV.

She assailed the Arab political parties active in the Knesset, charging that they do not serve their constituency.

Tayeh’s family on Wednesday issued a statement denouncing her and saying that her opinions did not represent them in any way.

“Everything said by her represents only her opinions and not ours, and we will not make any contact with her and will not support her until she returns to her religion and the people she truly belongs to,” members of the Tayeh clan of Qalansuwa stated.

(full article online)

Israeli Muslim Woman Running in Likud Primaries – Family Denounces Her


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jihad.  The reason why there cannot be, for now, peace between Muslims and Jews....or the rest of the world.  Gaza and P A children are taught the same thing ]

Syrian parents send young child to blow up police station in Damascus


----------



## Sixties Fan

College students from around US tour Shomron: 'I was surprised. People NEED to visit area, see themselves, formulate accurate opinions.'

(full article online)

'Palestinian Authority are propaganda pros, but truth comes out'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The anti-Israel bias of TIPH is built into its mandate, which tasked organization members with the one-sided mission of "promoting by their presence a feeling of security" for Palestinians in Hebron. Protecting Jews from constant terrorist attacks is not part of their job description. Members of the organization even "succeeded" in veering from this narrow definition by attacking Jews in Hebron in the last year. The attackers were later pulled out of the country by the TIPH leadership without ever having to stand trial. TIPH has cooperated with radical groups like Breaking the Silence and leaked confidential reports to the press. The organization's reports are full of anti-Israel claims that have no connection to its stated task. According to media reports, TIPH asserts that Jews have no right to any presence anywhere in Hebron.

Unlike comparable U.N. forces, TIPH is not a separate international organization but an operational framework for security officials from five countries – Norway, Sweden, Turkey, Italy and Switzerland. These countries are themselves problematic in that they are often hostile to Israel. Turkey, the most blatant example, treats Israel as an enemy state. Ankara supports Hamas and has dispatched anti-Israel flotillas to Gaza, promotes anti-Semitic defamation and works to undermine Israel's sovereignty in Jerusalem. Despite all this, Israel grants official immunity to Turkish representatives who photograph and video record Israeli soldiers and citizens. When TIPH was first created, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan was mayor of Istanbul. Ever since taking control of the government, he has turned his country into an anti-Israel state.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/send-the-hebron-observer-force-home/


----------



## Sixties Fan

United Nations & Yemen -- Why the UN Is Awful: Part Eleventy Billion | National Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

A graph produced by Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics, also on December 19, tells the real story: Since October 2016 (and coming off a huge decline compared with the spike that occurred in President Barack Obama’s last year in office), settlement housing starts have been generally flat with a slight recent decline (relevant part of graph encircled in red).

construction is a prerequisite for construction and _“could” _eventually lead to development, as Federman says.  Historically, however, there has been no absolute correlation between such planning activity and actual construction, and many such plans never make it out of the planning stage.

In reality, a single project can, and historically has often, been advanced or approved many times over as a political ploy to appease pro-settler coalition parties without having to actually build anything. There can also be a variety of other factors – technical, logistical and otherwise – that can cause West Bank construction projects to fail to be acted upon (which can see approvals re-issued at a later date, and then counted again).

(full article online)

Settlements growth decreases, but not in the eyes of Peace Now, AP - AIJAC


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab freshman member of Congress you AREN'T hearing about - because she is pro-Israel and anti-BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan,  et al,

Yes, this is a good sign.  It demonstrates _(win, lose or draw)_ that socially, and interactive dynamically, Israel is evolving.



Sixties Fan said:


> “I am proud to run in the Likud primaries, as an Arab, as a woman, as a Muslim who is extending a hand to her community and trying to help them and the State of Israel, and to improve its image,” she told Hadashot TV.
> 
> She assailed the Arab political parties active in the Knesset, charging that they do not serve their constituency.
> 
> Tayeh’s family on Wednesday issued a statement denouncing her and saying that her opinions did not represent them in any way.
> 
> “Everything said by her represents only her opinions and not ours, and we will not make any contact with her and will not support her until she returns to her religion and the people she truly belongs to,” members of the Tayeh clan of Qalansuwa stated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli Muslim Woman Running in Likud Primaries – Family Denounces Her


*(COMMENT)*

A future step in the evolvutionis that no one will even notice that she is a Female Muslim.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

57 terror attacks committed against Jews in Judea and Samaria in the first week of 2019.

Watch: 'The real story'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Peace Treaty they wish they could forget ]

Saying that the country celebrated the incident for three days, asked, "Is this the level that we have reached? That our heroism is trampling on a flag?"

Of course, he emphasized, he hates Israel, and he saluted the Egyptian singer whose song "I Hate Israel" was a hit a couple of years back, although he admits that Arab rulers (Jordan presumably excluded) have interests in maintaining relationships with Israel.

(full article online)

Jordanian MP asks why the country is celebrating stepping on an Israeli flag ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Yeah,,,  I always wonder _(chuckle in fact)_ when I hear these barbaric countries, of the Arab League and the

Middle East, 
 Warn America what political and diplomatic position it should take regarding a

third-party  _(outside their jurisdiction)_.   Especially a country like Jordan _(which is heavily concentrated with _

_Palestinians)_ but abandon the Arab Palestinians in their own national interests.  Even Queen Rania of Jordan

comes from a Palestinian Family.



Sixties Fan said:


> [ The Peace Treaty they wish they could forget ]
> 
> Saying that the country celebrated the incident for three days, asked, "Is this the level that we have reached? That our heroism is trampling on a flag?"
> 
> Of course, he emphasized, he hates Israel, and he saluted the Egyptian singer whose song "I Hate Israel" was a hit a couple of years back, although he admits that Arab rulers (Jordan presumably excluded) have interests in maintaining relationships with Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordanian MP asks why the country is celebrating stepping on an Israeli flag ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

I'm quite sure that the entire population of the world find it great sport, and exceedingly brave, to throw insults at America.  But to for a country like the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, to cast aspersions on Israel has to be some sort of Arab inside joke.

I thought that the  Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) attempted a regime change on Jordanian Rule (King Hussein) and seize control of the country.  My working theory is that if you wait long enough, the Arab Palestinians will bite the hand that feeds them and their political position will shift yet once again...  No country which thinks that the actions of people like Dalal al-Maghribi, who won heroism recognition for killing a dozen unarmed children, will last very long under the weight of their own cowardice.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## José

Dalal Mughrabi: Who gave you permision to be in my homeland?

Gail Rubin: The israeli authorities gave me a visa.

Dalal Mughrabi: You are in my homeland... You should have asked my permission to come here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Dalal Mughrabi: Who gave you permision to be in my homeland?
> 
> Gail Rubin: The israeli authorities gave me a visa.
> 
> Dalal Mughrabi: You are in my homeland... You should have asked my permission to come here.


Oh, Jose, Jose !!!!!

Who gave Dalal Mughrabi's ancestors the right to invade the Jewish homeland while there were still Jews there, as there had always been Jews there before and Especially Afterwards.

You know very well, that Muslims (extreme ones) believe that the whole planet belongs to them, the whole planet is THEIR  HOMELAND.

Is anything outside the Arabian Peninsula TRULY.......any Arab's homeland, or just like all the European conquests, they are new there and they live ON TOP of the indigenous people, whom they prefer to keep UNDER their feet at all times.

Take a look at the Americans, Australia, New Zealand, Hawaii, North Africa, and the Near East.

Indigenous people DO NOT stop to have their ancient homeland as their Homeland, no matter how many European or Arab invaders are capable of moving into it.

Therefore, wherever you got your sad quote.....NO JEW needs PERMISSION from ANYONE to return to THEIR HOMELAND.....

THE LAND OF ISRAEL

Am Israel Chai
(The People of Israel Live )


PS :  not funny how no other indigenous people have to protect and defend BEING the indigenous people of anywhere on the planet, but the Jews.  
And ONLY from Christian and Muslim EXTREMISTS.


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalal Mughrabi: Who gave you permision to be in my homeland?
> 
> Gail Rubin: The israeli authorities gave me a visa.
> 
> Dalal Mughrabi: You are in my homeland... You should have asked my permission to come here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Jose, Jose !!!!!
> 
> Who gave Dalal Mughrabi's ancestors the right to invade the Jewish homeland while there were still Jews there, as there had always been Jews there before and Especially Afterwards.
> 
> You know very well, that Muslims (extreme ones) believe that the whole planet belongs to them, the whole planet is THEIR  HOMELAND.
> 
> Is anything outside the Arabian Peninsula TRULY.......any Arab's homeland, or just like all the European conquests, they are new there and they live ON TOP of the indigenous people, whom they prefer to keep UNDER their feet at all times.
> 
> Take a look at the Americans, Australia, New Zealand, Hawaii, North Africa, and the Near East.
> 
> Indigenous people DO NOT stop to have their ancient homeland as their Homeland, no matter how many European or Arab invaders are capable of moving into it.
> 
> Therefore, wherever you got your sad quote.....NO JEW needs PERMISSION from ANYONE to return to THEIR HOMELAND.....
> 
> THE LAND OF ISRAEL
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> (The People of Israel Live )
> 
> 
> PS :  not funny how no other indigenous people have to protect and defend BEING the indigenous people of anywhere on the planet, but the Jews.
> And ONLY from Christian and Muslim EXTREMISTS.
Click to expand...


Anyway; it's not about the land. It's about the fact that Jews exist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 12: "A 'Jewish State' Is Inherently Racist" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Financial Times’ Oslo Obituary Omits Palestinian Rejection of Peace Offers


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> Who gave Dalal Mughrabi's ancestors the right to invade the Jewish homeland while there were still Jews there, as there had always been Jews there before and Especially Afterwards.



There was nobody to ask permission to.

According to your own version of history, according to the myth you so passionately believe in the jewish people had been dispersed from holy land 4 centuries earlier and the few who still kept their faith were waiting for the Messiah not for a blasphemous, sacrilegious zionist entity.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Mindful*
> Anyway; it's not about the land. It's about the fact that Jews exist.



If Jews were the problem how hard would it be to expel from Palestine the microscopic, pacifist, unarmed Old Yishuv?


----------



## José

For the record, what I paraphrased above was the real, short dialogue Dalal Mughrabi had with wildlife photographer Gail Rubin when they met each other in 1978 on an israeli beach near the Lebannon border according to the testimony of the palestinian freedom fighters who survived the operation.

After searching the net for a few minutes I was able to find the article where I got this information many years ago because from a historic point of view nothing can replace the real words exchanged between Dalal and Gail:

*Sister Dalal Al-Maghrabi had a conversation with the American journalist [Gail Rubin].

 Before killing her, Dalal asked: 

"How did you enter Palestine?" 

[Rubin] answered: "They gave me a visa." 

Dalal said: "Did you get your visa from me, or from Israel? I have the right to this land. Why didn't you come to me?"

Then Dalal opened fire on her.
*
*http://www.imra.org.il/story.php3?id=40198*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stabbing attack thwarted south of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM: Every Palestinian who killed an Israeli in 2018, dead or arrested


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 13: "Jews are not a nation" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF announced the end of Operation Northern Shield on Sunday after it discovered a sixth cross-border attack tunnel belonging to Hezbollah in northern Israel.

According to the military, the tunnel was the largest tunnel discovered so far, stretching hundreds of meters from the southern Lebanese village of Ramiya and infiltrated several dozen meters into northern Israel.

(full article online)

IDF uncovers sixth Hezbollah terror tunnel, completing Operation Northern


----------



## Sixties Fan

A male nurse from the Israeli Arab city of Nazareth in northern Israel was arrested recently, authorities revealed Sunday, for plotting to assassinate a Knesset Member.

According to Israel Police, the suspect plotted a number of terror attacks across Israel, including the murder of Likud MK Oren Hazan.

Security around the MK has been beefed up in response to the plot, with the MK’s home also placed under security watch.

After police censors cleared the story for publication, Hazan accused the Palestinian Authority and Hamas terror organization of inciting against him personally.

“The assassination plot which was revealed today is the result of the ongoing incitement by Hamas and the terrorist Palestinian Authority, which have for years hoped for my death.”

(full article online)

Israeli Arab nurse plotted to assassinate MK Oren Hazan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Swedish Churches support the PA war curriculum


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "seuspected"...the rest is a product of Your imagination.
> If they were treated like Palestinian youth they'd be given free education and money from the govt for murdering Arabs, but for that they'd have to be Palestinians.
> 
> You're out on two levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.
> 
> I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.
> 
> I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.
Click to expand...


Because the report is non-factual, not sourced, no actual cases or convictions, nothing.
Not a single reported case mentioned was proven, the more it shows my point about the flawed assumption at the basis of Your argument.

You may THINK they should be threated the same, or that the motivations are the same, but as a result You're merely excusing the millions of $ given to a single political group once they commit crime. Even if the motivation at the core was the same, one cannot disassociate the clear monetary gain of the Arab terrorists who are not Israeli citizens. They are expected to both get the benefits of Israeli citizens, the millions of $ paid by both their govt and the enemy govt which gives them free health care and education.
In effect it means that if an Israeli is murdered by a citizen of an enemy state, the murderer should be immediately given the status of the citizen in court and his social welfare status should be raised above that of the citizens of the enemy state. Another case of infantile idiocy disguised under the banner of "equality" creates unparalleled benefits for the most immoral behavior on the expense of the victim.

Yes, You're defending what they're doing, just did it, and by no means are they stateless people, or their failure to form any functional government a justification to automatically give them benefits for murder.

I don't think You're that naive or stupid, You know the Jihadis You support, and You're careful about not defining any of those big pinky terms like "equality" and "full independence" because those who You defend demand no equality and no freedom or independence but rather an annihilation of an ethnic minority.

You were caught at a ridiculous lie regarding a specific case, and have been dancing around ever since.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is whether the Jews or Arabs were caught in the act of the crime, or they are simply suspects where the Israeli government is attempting to force them to confess to something they have not done.  As with Duma.
> 
> Would you like to discuss Fatah or Hamas torturing Hamas or Fatah members and what methods they use, and how many of those tortured come out alive from it?
> 
> Hamas claims to hold 45 'collaborators'
> 
> 
> And would you like to discuss that wonderful Palestinian Studio called Pallywood where everything and anything which can be imagined against Israel and the Jews can come out of it, and actually has come out of it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I DO NOT BELIEVE in torturing Arabs, Jews or anyone else for the sake of a confession.
> Those "confessions" are usually meaningless.
> 
> 
> And something else you will not like.
> 
> Arabs are being taught to attack Jews on a daily basis, any which way they can,  with the intention to kill them.
> 
> 
> Jews are not.
> 
> 
> (Now, let us have the same ol'  "one is exactly the same as the other" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the issue is not whether or not they are caught in the act.  Most of the time they are caught afterwards.  So do you believe the claims by Palestinian youths that are tortured or only Jewish youths?  Do Palestinians terrorists get the same presumption of innocance from you or is it only Jewish terrorists?
> 
> If you oppose torture why are you automatically discounting it when it is a Palestinian kids who are arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that your Christmas Eve meltdown continues.
> 
> So, I will go and enjoy myself because your meltdowns have no end to them.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see double standard quite clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see affirmative action quiet clearly.
> *How do You deal with someone receiving $3,500,000 for murdering 2 Jews,*
> as a govt stipend in a national project?
> 
> The money should be given to Israel for the health-care and education provided in the prison.
> Or arrested until release and a period of approval if we want to be insanely polite and optimistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you emulate by creating more injustice or are you better than that?
Click to expand...

I'm confused, giving convicted murderers millions of $$$ on top of free education and health care provided by the victims, is it justice or injustice in Your dictionary?


----------



## rylah

José said:


> For the record, what I paraphrased above was the real, short dialogue Dalal Mughrabi had with wildlife photographer Gail Rubin when they met each other in 1978 on an israeli beach near the Lebannon border according to the testimony of the palestinian freedom fighters who survived the operation.
> 
> After searching the net for a few minutes I was able to find the article where I got this information many years ago because from a historic point of view nothing can replace the real words exchanged between Dalal and Gail:
> 
> *Sister Dalal Al-Maghrabi had a conversation with the American journalist [Gail Rubin].
> 
> Before killing her, Dalal asked:
> 
> "How did you enter Palestine?"
> 
> [Rubin] answered: "They gave me a visa."
> 
> Dalal said: "Did you get your visa from me, or from Israel? I have the right to this land. Why didn't you come to me?"
> 
> Then Dalal opened fire on her.
> *
> *http://www.imra.org.il/story.php3?id=40198*



Should Israelis apply the same standard to every Arab from Maghreb?


----------



## rylah

José said:


> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> Who gave Dalal Mughrabi's ancestors the right to invade the Jewish homeland while there were still Jews there, as there had always been Jews there before and Especially Afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nobody to ask permission to.
> 
> According to your own version of history, according to the myth you so passionately believe in the jewish people had been dispersed from holy land 4 centuries earlier and the few who still kept their faith were waiting for the Messiah not for a blasphemous, sacrilegious zionist entity.
Click to expand...


No one ever suggested that the state of Israel was the Messiah,
but the return and revival of Israel is undoubtedly one of conditions associated with the beginning of the messianic age.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Islam vs. Other Religions*
The psychologist makes an important point. She said, “We have not seen a single Jew blow himself up in a German restaurant. We have not seen a single Jew destroy a church. We have not seen a single Jew protest by killing people…Only the Muslims defend their beliefs by burning down churches, killing people, and destroying embassies.” It is true that not all Muslims have radical beliefs. But the problem is that their religion is infused with these ideas. On the other hand, other religions do not base their religion off of the same radical ideas that Islam is based off of.

(full article online)

Arab-American psychologist destroys the Muslim world on Al-Jazeera


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gantz: I Risked Israeli Soldiers’ Lives to Save Gaza Strip Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 14: "Palestinians accept a two state solution" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Erdan: Maybe End Gaza Border Violence By Blocking Abbas From Returning to Ramallah

This could get interesting.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do you make excuses for Jewish terrorists?  Is it because you support their actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.
> 
> I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.
> 
> I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the report is non-factual, not sourced, no actual cases or convictions, nothing.
> *Not a single reported case mentioned was proven, the more it shows my point about the flawed assumption at the basis of Your argument.*
> 
> You may THINK they should be threated the same, or that the motivations are the same, but as a result You're merely excusing the millions of $ given to a single political group once they commit crime. Even if the motivation at the core was the same, one cannot disassociate the clear monetary gain of the Arab terrorists who are not Israeli citizens. They are expected to both get the benefits of Israeli citizens, the millions of $ paid by both their govt and the enemy govt which gives them free health care and education.
> In effect it means that if an Israeli is murdered by a citizen of an enemy state, the murderer should be immediately given the status of the citizen in court and his social welfare status should be raised above that of the citizens of the enemy state. Another case of infantile idiocy disguised under the banner of "equality" creates unparalleled benefits for the most immoral behavior on the expense of the victim.
> 
> Yes, You're defending what they're doing, just did it, and by no means are they stateless people, or their failure to form any functional government a justification to automatically give them benefits for murder.
> 
> I don't think You're that naive or stupid, You know the Jihadis You support, and You're careful about not defining any of those big pinky terms like "equality" and "full independence" because those who You defend demand no equality and no freedom or independence but rather an annihilation of an ethnic minority.
> 
> You were caught at a ridiculous lie regarding a specific case, and have been dancing around ever since.
Click to expand...


Unproved?  There were convictions.  That is not proof?  

In first, settler who carried out 'price tag' attacks convicted of membership in terror group
According to the plea bargain, the three established a cell that carried out a number of politically motivated attacks since 2009, including setting fire to Palestinian homes and vehicles and distributing racist material. In 2015, the verdict claims, two of the three Israelis threw gas grenades and sprayed graffiti on a house in the village of Beitillu near Ramallah, where a nine-year-old boy and his parents were sleeping.

The only liar here is yourself, utterly unwilling to acknowledge what these people do you just keep making excuses.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An overview of BBC reporting on Operation Northern Shield


----------



## Sixties Fan

AP Corrects 'Palestine' Terminology


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, Your questions are based on lies.
> 
> Don't Palestinian youth receive free education, actual university degree when they get convicted? Israel provides that
> Don't Palestinian youth get money for murdering Jews? Palestinian and European governments provide that.
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> The violence I'd support is authorized local civil patrol to join forces with police as we have in every Israeli city and village big enough to be called a town. Judean communities especially need it with the amount of violence the suffer from the citizens of the Palestinian govt on a daily basis and international provocateurs hunting for sensation.
> 
> I also support violence when two Arab clans that fight over perceived "honor" in Hebron and other Judean cities, taking hundreds of their each family members' lives on a yearly basis, children, women...up to 11th cousins, when they use aggression towards uninvolved people in a deceitful manner just to provoke a lethal response from the police against an enemy clan - when citizens complain and there's clear reoccurring evidence pointing to a single person responsible for the violence it is totally justified to use lethal force to end that quarrel and move on, when the specific family member is also a leader in a militant gang that commits acts of terrorism against Israelis - the military has all justification to do it - and it did with precision and fireworks that left no questions in the air as to the consequences of continuing that quarrel or who ended it.
> 
> Coincidently at about the same time  when the quarrel was ended the Jewish minority of Hebron established a longstanding understanding and respect among the involved clans, in fact the Tamimi clan (not the outcasts of Nabi Saleh) and the Ja'abri clans of Hebron stand at the forefront of cooperation between Jews an Arabs in the symbolic town where Ishmael and Itzhak once burred their father together.
> 
> Jews have always been the victims of these inner Arab disputes, they were always targeted when uninvolved. There's no reason that a nation with police and military doesn't root out the problem for the safety of its' citizens using the force given to them by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reality, another fact is no one has yet to prove they were Jews or terrorists, or that the alleged actions were theirs. With thousands of cameras, NGO's and foreign activists swirling the place on a daily basis who go hunting viral pictures, there has been not a single footage in this case proving any involvement- so Your assumption that it's their action or that I support is based on a false assumption. This is not the first time when family honor killing was blamed on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.
> 
> I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.
> 
> I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the report is non-factual, not sourced, no actual cases or convictions, nothing.
> *Not a single reported case mentioned was proven, the more it shows my point about the flawed assumption at the basis of Your argument.*
> 
> You may THINK they should be threated the same, or that the motivations are the same, but as a result You're merely excusing the millions of $ given to a single political group once they commit crime. Even if the motivation at the core was the same, one cannot disassociate the clear monetary gain of the Arab terrorists who are not Israeli citizens. They are expected to both get the benefits of Israeli citizens, the millions of $ paid by both their govt and the enemy govt which gives them free health care and education.
> In effect it means that if an Israeli is murdered by a citizen of an enemy state, the murderer should be immediately given the status of the citizen in court and his social welfare status should be raised above that of the citizens of the enemy state. Another case of infantile idiocy disguised under the banner of "equality" creates unparalleled benefits for the most immoral behavior on the expense of the victim.
> 
> Yes, You're defending what they're doing, just did it, and by no means are they stateless people, or their failure to form any functional government a justification to automatically give them benefits for murder.
> 
> I don't think You're that naive or stupid, You know the Jihadis You support, and You're careful about not defining any of those big pinky terms like "equality" and "full independence" because those who You defend demand no equality and no freedom or independence but rather an annihilation of an ethnic minority.
> 
> You were caught at a ridiculous lie regarding a specific case, and have been dancing around ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unproved?  There were convictions.  That is not proof?
> 
> In first, settler who carried out 'price tag' attacks convicted of membership in terror group
> According to the plea bargain, the three established a cell that carried out a number of politically motivated attacks since 2009, including setting fire to Palestinian homes and vehicles and distributing racist material. In 2015, the verdict claims, two of the three Israelis threw gas grenades and sprayed graffiti on a house in the village of Beitillu near Ramallah, where a nine-year-old boy and his parents were sleeping.
> 
> The only liar here is yourself, utterly unwilling to acknowledge what these people do you just keep making excuses.
Click to expand...


So one case where no one was injured proves the report about raising numbers?
No, that's the only case You keep shoving like the last of trolls who pretends to forget what she said a minute ago, it doesn't prove the report about rising numbers, only that You're intentionally deceitful with the data.

All You were able to show is Your inability to acknowledge factual mistakes, and as last resort deflect to lumps half-baked lies and accusations as defense.

The level of Your dishonesty is staggering and for everyone to see.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is that apartheid? Of course not. Apartheid means separating people on the basis of their race. Jews, of course, are not a race; and neither are Arabs. On both sides of the divider, there will be drivers of various hues. Dark-skinned Ethiopian Jews alongside light-skinned Russian Jews. Dark-skinned Arabs alongside light-skinned Arabs.

How about religion? Is the traffic divided according to religion? Not at all. On the Israeli side, Israeli Jews, Muslims and Christians are all permitted to drive. On the Arab side, Palestinian Muslims and Palestinian Christians drive.

How about ethnicity? Is it divided according to ethnicity?  Of course not. Israeli Jews and Israeli Arabs are both driving on one side. Palestinians who are of Egyptian origin, Palestinians of Syrian origin and Palestinians of Lebanese origin are all driving on their side.

So, it’s not “apartheid.” And it’s not racial, religious or ethnic “segregation.”

What is it, then? Simple. It’s a division based on citizenship.

Israeli citizens—of all races, religions and ethnicities—are permitted to drive on one side. Non-citizens—of all races, religions and ethnicities—are allowed to drive on the other.

And for good reason. Because on Israeli roads in Judea-Samaria where non-citizens have been permitted access, there have been numerous drive-by shootings by Palestinian Arab non-citizens. There have also been stonings in which Palestinian Arab non-citizens threw rocks from cars because their deadliness has been greatly increased by the speed of the automobiles. That’s how American citizens Asher Palmer and his infant son, Yonatan, were murdered in 2011.

(full article online)

The ‘apartheid’ wall that isn’t


----------



## Mindful

A few of us Jews went along to Speakers' Corner on Sunday.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Possibly almost every Muslim country has a school curriculum like this.  And this is no different from all which was taught in schools and churches in Europe about Jews, and maybe it continues in some places.  How can anti Jewish sentiments and hatred end when this is what we are dealing with ? ]

From the official Qatari eighth grade textbook on Islamic education(pages 76-80 on Khaybar):

_A characteristic of the Jews from the Quran is they hate the truth._

_1. The inherent characteristic of Jews in all times is cowardice and weakness._

From the official Qatari eleventh grade textbook on Islamic education(pages 135-140 on Judaism):

_Judaism is a term for a false religion distorted from the true religion which Moses came, since he did not come with Judaism, but came with Islam (p. 135)
The Zionist movement is a Jewish political movement which managed to convince most of the Jews to control the whole world in order to have dominance (page 136, not screen-captured)_


_The current Torah is full of cruelty and barbarism, and the Jews are allowed to cheat, steal and treachery , deceit, murder and other things that the current Torah contained. (p. 137)_

You know how Arabs love to say that they have no problems with Jews and Judaism?

That doesn't quite jive with what their textbooks say.

This is all online, I checked the translations as best I could. Feel free to factcheck me.

(full article and screenshots online)

Qatari schoolbooks say that Jews are liars, cowards; Torah teaches Jews to steal, cheat and murder ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I have not found any similar antisemitic craziness from Burleigh, although she ludicrously claimed that "settlers periodically try to take back the Dome of the Rock from the Muslims in Old Jerusalem," which makes her a sloppy reporter - but no sloppier than many other such "professionals" who write what they believe rather than the facts.

(full article online)

Newsweek National Politics Correspondent outs herself as a crazed antisemitic conspiracy theorist, blaming US ills on Mossad and Chabad ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you give the the same degree of skepticism when Palestinians are arrested?
> 
> What about settlers and rabbis conducting classes in how to withstand Shin Bet interrogations?  The same sorts of interrogations Palestinians are subject to?
> 
> Shin Bet has called it terrorism.  Does that not mean anything or does a different standard apply when the stone throwers are Jewish?  They are notoriously reluctant to move against Jewish settlers, the fact that they atw would seem to indicate the seriousness with which they view the problem and the amount of evidence they likely have against them.
> 
> At what point do you stop finding ways to make excuses?
> 
> Israeli ‘Jewish terror’ incidents targeting Palestinians tripled in 2018
> 
> In first, far-right settler teen convicted of membership in terror group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.
> 
> I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.
> 
> I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the report is non-factual, not sourced, no actual cases or convictions, nothing.
> *Not a single reported case mentioned was proven, the more it shows my point about the flawed assumption at the basis of Your argument.*
> 
> You may THINK they should be threated the same, or that the motivations are the same, but as a result You're merely excusing the millions of $ given to a single political group once they commit crime. Even if the motivation at the core was the same, one cannot disassociate the clear monetary gain of the Arab terrorists who are not Israeli citizens. They are expected to both get the benefits of Israeli citizens, the millions of $ paid by both their govt and the enemy govt which gives them free health care and education.
> In effect it means that if an Israeli is murdered by a citizen of an enemy state, the murderer should be immediately given the status of the citizen in court and his social welfare status should be raised above that of the citizens of the enemy state. Another case of infantile idiocy disguised under the banner of "equality" creates unparalleled benefits for the most immoral behavior on the expense of the victim.
> 
> Yes, You're defending what they're doing, just did it, and by no means are they stateless people, or their failure to form any functional government a justification to automatically give them benefits for murder.
> 
> I don't think You're that naive or stupid, You know the Jihadis You support, and You're careful about not defining any of those big pinky terms like "equality" and "full independence" because those who You defend demand no equality and no freedom or independence but rather an annihilation of an ethnic minority.
> 
> You were caught at a ridiculous lie regarding a specific case, and have been dancing around ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unproved?  There were convictions.  That is not proof?
> 
> In first, settler who carried out 'price tag' attacks convicted of membership in terror group
> According to the plea bargain, the three established a cell that carried out a number of politically motivated attacks since 2009, including setting fire to Palestinian homes and vehicles and distributing racist material. In 2015, the verdict claims, two of the three Israelis threw gas grenades and sprayed graffiti on a house in the village of Beitillu near Ramallah, where a nine-year-old boy and his parents were sleeping.
> 
> The only liar here is yourself, utterly unwilling to acknowledge what these people do you just keep making excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one case where no one was injured proves the report about raising numbers?
> No, that's the only case You keep shoving like the last of trolls who pretends to forget what she said a minute ago, it doesn't prove the report about rising numbers, only that You're intentionally deceitful with the data.
> 
> All You were able to show is Your inability to acknowledge factual mistakes, and as last resort deflect to lumps half-baked lies and accusations as defense.
> 
> The level of Your dishonesty is staggering and for everyone to see.
Click to expand...

One case as one example that your claim is a lie.  You are going to discount anything and everything I post as you are bent on doing.

You need more?  How about settlers pouring petrol on a Palestinian youth and burning him alive, the fire bombing and murder of the family in Dumas, numerous assaults, rock throwing, vandalism etc.  I have posted multiple examples, links, articles over many discussions, I am not going to keep repeating it for some who's primary aim seems to be to excuse, justify, and presumably even support Jewish settler terrorism on Palestinians.

You are no different than those who justify and support Palestinian terrorism.

Good day.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skepticism can't be blind, it should rely on something.
> There have been less Jewish terrorist who have been proven guilty than the amount of Arab terror attacks in half a month. Israelis, thank G-d just learned how to prevent the majority of them from reaching the destination.
> 
> What about those Judeans who seek legal advise?
> I don't know for fact if it's same or different, I have a problem with the whole idea that my citizens should get the same treatment as the citizens of an enemy nation.
> 
> Yes a different standard is applied, there're no Jews allowed as citizens of Palestine.
> I don't know what reluctance You're talking about since You're the one bringing the headlines contradicting that very statement. This position is self contradictory.
> 
> I explained the conditions in which I found violence justifiable. I didn't give any excuses just the facts of the situation and the result. This is miles different from Your _"if they feel like it" _justifications.
> 
> Your first link is a half baked joke, the second is an incident where no one was injured, and again shows Your statement regarding reluctance to be false.
> 
> This is a again a case of lumping together several cases to backpedal from the false claims regarding the specific case that was initially discussed, without acknowledging a clear mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it a half baked joke?  You like to throw that around a good bit.
> 
> I happen to think people who commit the same crime with similar motivations should be treated the same under the law.  Terrorists are terrorists.
> 
> I notice you keep referring to...but what about the Palestinians...First there is no Palestinian state, until then making comparisons with an established, fully independent sovereign state is meaningless.  A way of diverting the issue.  Second, is anyone defending what the Palestinians are doing?  Implying they are not really terrorists or they should receive only token policing?  No.  Actually, there those that are but Im not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the report is non-factual, not sourced, no actual cases or convictions, nothing.
> *Not a single reported case mentioned was proven, the more it shows my point about the flawed assumption at the basis of Your argument.*
> 
> You may THINK they should be threated the same, or that the motivations are the same, but as a result You're merely excusing the millions of $ given to a single political group once they commit crime. Even if the motivation at the core was the same, one cannot disassociate the clear monetary gain of the Arab terrorists who are not Israeli citizens. They are expected to both get the benefits of Israeli citizens, the millions of $ paid by both their govt and the enemy govt which gives them free health care and education.
> In effect it means that if an Israeli is murdered by a citizen of an enemy state, the murderer should be immediately given the status of the citizen in court and his social welfare status should be raised above that of the citizens of the enemy state. Another case of infantile idiocy disguised under the banner of "equality" creates unparalleled benefits for the most immoral behavior on the expense of the victim.
> 
> Yes, You're defending what they're doing, just did it, and by no means are they stateless people, or their failure to form any functional government a justification to automatically give them benefits for murder.
> 
> I don't think You're that naive or stupid, You know the Jihadis You support, and You're careful about not defining any of those big pinky terms like "equality" and "full independence" because those who You defend demand no equality and no freedom or independence but rather an annihilation of an ethnic minority.
> 
> You were caught at a ridiculous lie regarding a specific case, and have been dancing around ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unproved?  There were convictions.  That is not proof?
> 
> In first, settler who carried out 'price tag' attacks convicted of membership in terror group
> According to the plea bargain, the three established a cell that carried out a number of politically motivated attacks since 2009, including setting fire to Palestinian homes and vehicles and distributing racist material. In 2015, the verdict claims, two of the three Israelis threw gas grenades and sprayed graffiti on a house in the village of Beitillu near Ramallah, where a nine-year-old boy and his parents were sleeping.
> 
> The only liar here is yourself, utterly unwilling to acknowledge what these people do you just keep making excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one case where no one was injured proves the report about raising numbers?
> No, that's the only case You keep shoving like the last of trolls who pretends to forget what she said a minute ago, it doesn't prove the report about rising numbers, only that You're intentionally deceitful with the data.
> 
> All You were able to show is Your inability to acknowledge factual mistakes, and as last resort deflect to lumps half-baked lies and accusations as defense.
> 
> The level of Your dishonesty is staggering and for everyone to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One case as one example that your claim is a lie.  You are going to discount anything and everything I post as you are bent on doing.
> 
> You need more?  How about settlers pouring petrol on a Palestinian youth and burning him alive, the fire bombing and murder of the family in Dumas, numerous assaults, rock throwing, vandalism etc.  I have posted multiple examples, links, articles over many discussions, I am not going to keep repeating it for some who's primary aim seems to be to excuse, justify, and presumably even support Jewish settler terrorism on Palestinians.
> 
> You are no different than those who justify and support Palestinian terrorism.
> 
> Good day.
Click to expand...


You have presented 2 cases with convictions.
Both serious crimes, the second is disgusting and psychopathic.

The 3rd is a serious murder, but still under investigation, with convictions overturned in light of concrete evidence that wasn't taken in account before. Evidence shows that there was a family conflict in the village, the extended family had a string of cases where their houses were burned by members of a rival hamulah/tribe.

In fact all this craze about "Jewish terrorism" started with Duma, but Duma investigation was not closed yet either. Any conclusion from a report based on such cases cannot be used as an indication, less taken seriously for making such ridiculous claims.

*Most importantly, and I bring You back to our main disagreement - none of that proves Jews are guilty in the death of the Arab woman, none of that.
*
But frankly, the moment You gave the _"they feel like it" _excuse for the Jihadis, You lost all moral ground to accuse anyone.


----------



## Hollie

The islamic politburo mouthpieces in the PA are working themselves into a lather.

In their saliva-slinging tirades, they somehow forgot to address the repeated instances of islamic terrorist misfits smuggling weapons into the "holy sites".

Must be an oversight on their part. Yeah, that must be it.



Israelis/Jews "defile" Muslim and Christian holy sites
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Jan. 15, 2019 "

Share |



"Where is the Arab army, where? ...
Haifa, Ramallah, Gaza, and occupied Jerusalem call to you
Jaffa, Ramle, Acre, and occupied Jerusalem call to you...
The Zionist has defiled their mosques and churches, and trampled our sanctity."
[Official PA radio station The Voice of Palestine, Dec. 19, 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Attack Israel and Jews all the time......and think that you have won.......winning !!!!    ]

Muslims protest against kippah-clad policeman at Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tunisians upset that Jewish tourism minister said he wants to see peace for Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is still doing America’s dirty work in Syria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook tightens ad rules in countries going to polls, but undecided on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 16: "Abbas is a moderate" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

To someone here in Israel, all of this is harder and harder to understand. There isn’t an Israeli-Palestinian conflict in the way that many outsiders seem to think, and this perception gap is worth spelling out. It has nothing to do with being right-wing or left-wing in the American sense. To borrow a term from the world of photography, the problem is one of zoom. Simply put, outsiders are zoomed in, and people here in Israel are zoomed out. Understanding this will make events here easier to grasp.

In the Israeli view, no peacemaker can bring the two sides together because there aren’t just two sides. There are many, many sides.

(full article online)

Opinion | There Is No ‘Israeli-Palestinian Conflict’


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> To someone here in Israel, all of this is harder and harder to understand. There isn’t an Israeli-Palestinian conflict in the way that many outsiders seem to think, and this perception gap is worth spelling out. It has nothing to do with being right-wing or left-wing in the American sense. To borrow a term from the world of photography, the problem is one of zoom. Simply put, outsiders are zoomed in, and people here in Israel are zoomed out. Understanding this will make events here easier to grasp.
> 
> In the Israeli view, no peacemaker can bring the two sides together because there aren’t just two sides. There are many, many sides.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | There Is No ‘Israeli-Palestinian Conflict’



It's always been an Arab-Israeli conflict.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Islamic Republic of Iran thanked the heads of Hamas and Gaza for their support of the "liberated prisoners." praising the terrorists who "sacrificed their most precious possessions in order to live in the homeland."

Only terrorists who have been imprisoned for over 10 years and who were released since 1998 are eligible for these apartments, which are each 145 square meters (1560 square feet.) 165 people entered the lottery.

All of them will eventually receive a free apartment, thanks to Iran. Gazans are being taught every day that terror pays.

(full article online)

Iran building new apartments for terrorists in Gaza ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Islamic theology is not merely based on replacing the Jewish religion. It is based on the destruction of the Jewish religion. The chore of the Jewish religion is based on prayer at the Temple Mount – the holiest place on earth to the Jewish people. As the Jewish people become closer to bringing back the age-old Jewish tradition of prayer at the Temple on the temple Mount, the Arabs understand that there religion is faltering. 

Therefore, as Jews pray at the Western Wall, that bothers the Arabs. But, when Jews begin approaching the Temple Mount to pray, that drives them berserk. Dr. Kedar explains that it is not so much that they are concerned about the Al Aqsa mosque. It is about the fact that they see the a basic belief of their religion crumbling in front of their eyes. Meaning, it is a purely theological issue that bothers the Arabs. It is not a real estate issue. It is certainly not about equal rights or freedom. Those are just catch words that tug on the heartstrings of liberal minds in the Western world.

(full article online)

Why Jews praying on the Temple Mount is a problem for Islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to according to a report by Israel’s Ynet, polluted sewage is being pumped from the Gaza cities of Beit Hanoun and Beit Lahia into Nahal Hanun, which travels through Israel before emptying out into the Mediterranean Sea.

In the process, Israeli groundwater is being polluted, and causing an invasion of mosquitoes and flies in the moshavim and kibbutzim adjacent to Gaza.

Due to the difficult conditions, Israel’s Water Authority has established a pumping station near the Erez border crossing and begun to purify the water.

(full article online)

Ecological Nightmare: Israel Battles Palestinian Polluters’ Sewage and Garbage


----------



## Sixties Fan

34 terror attacks, 1 deadly car accident, 28 stone throwing, incidents, along with 5 Molotov cocktails and 1 stabbing attempt.

(full article online)

Watch: How many terror attacks occurred this past week?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"It is no wonder that a mission comprised of police officers from hostile countries—such as Turkey and other pro-Palestinian countries that promote boycott of Israel—causes disturbances to the IDF and the police. The government should halt the activity of the TIPH, which only harms Israel," Erdan said.

(full article online)

Foreign observers 'deliberately' causing trouble in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Retreats From Gaza Medic War Crime Investigation


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_

It is not unusual for the anti-Israeli Movements to follow the Arab Palestinian handlers.   The anti-Israeli Movements, being lead around by the nose, perpetuate false stories and misinformation.   This strategy encourages an unfavorable atmosphere → in order to excite the darker emotions of the gullible and illiterate → setting the conditions to acquire as many recruits as they can in order that they may hear their story first before faced with the facts may possible unveil the misrepresentation.



Sixties Fan said:


> New York Times Retreats From Gaza Medic War Crime Investigation


*(COMMENT)*

The _Algemeiner_ is one of the better news outlets of our time.  And the greatest of all the principle element of journalism is the "obligation is to the truth."  And this is what establishes the credibility of the outlet.  Little by little, the New York Times is losing that credibility. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN however gives a more accurate description:

"The road, which runs north-south, is actually two parallel roads separated by an 8-meter concrete wall topped with metal fencing. The western half is designed for Palestinians, though it can be used by anyone, and it bypasses Jerusalem; the eastern half is for Israelis, and anyone else with a legal permit to enter Jerusalem."

In other words, the western road can be used by anyone (Israelis and Palestinians) who doesn't want to go into Israel and the eastern road by anyone (Israelis and Palestinians) who wants to go into Israel and has a permit to do so.

That's NOT apartheid.

(full article online)

Road 4370 is not an "apartheid road" - Palestinians (with permits) can use both roads as can Israelis (Tomer Ilan) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Although BBC audiences have long been steered towards the inaccurate view that (as also claimed by Hamas) all the economic and humanitarian problems in the Gaza Strip are attributable to Israeli counter-terrorism measures, while the roles of Hamas and the Palestinian Authority in creating and exacerbating the crisis are downplayed or airbrushed from the story, that framing clearly does not meet the BBC’s obligation to provide its funding public with “accurate and impartial news, current affairs and factual programming of the highest editorial standards”. 

(full article online)

The BBC’s monochrome framing of Gaza’s chronic utilities crisis


----------



## Hollie

It's inevitable that when an Islamist fascist with no identifiable qualifications for office is somehow elected to Congress, we're left waiting for the idiocy to showcase itself.  

Rep. Omar Defends Invoking Allah To Combat ‘Evil’ Israel

REP. OMAR DEFENDS INVOKING ALLAH TO COMBAT ‘EVIL’ ISRAEL

Minnesota Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar defended asking Allah to help the world see how “evil” the actions of the nation of Israel are and how Israel has “hypnotized” the people of the world during a segment on CNN Thursday.

Hosts brought up a tweet the freshman congresswoman posted in 2012: “Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Transcript:

 Tamika Mallory: The Palestinians are native to the land, you know, they were there for a very long time and so they are native to the land.

Margaret Hoover, PBS: Do you believe that the Jewish people are native as well?

TM: I mean, I know, I understand the history, you knowm that there are people who have their ideologies around why the Jewish people feel this should be their land. I'm not Jewish so for me to speak to that is not fair.

MH: If you are willing to say that the Palestinian are native but not the Jews are native. I mean, you are not Palestinian either.

TM: Because I'm speaking of the people who we know are being brutally oppressed in this moment. That's just the reality.

MH: Is it your view that Israel has a right to exist as a nation?

TM: I've said many times that I feel everyone has a right to exist. I just don't feel that anyone has a right to exist at the disposal of another group.

MH: In your view, does that include Israelis in Israel?

TM: I believe that all people have the right to exist. And that Palestinians are also suffering with a great crisis. And that there are other Jewish scholars who will sit here and say the same.

I’m done talking about this, you can move on.

MH: I just don't think it takes scholarly knowledge to be able to say that Israel has a right to exist.So she's not sure if Jews have any claim to the land, but she KNOWS Palestinians are native to the land - because they are "brutally oppressed." 

There's intersectional logic for you!

(full article and video online)

Showing her ignorance on Israel, Tamika Mallory makes a fool of herself on Firing Line before saying "I'm done talking about this" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Embassy tactic? No more mere ‘honorary consuls’ in Jerusalem, Israel tells world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jennine Khalik is a Digital producer and journalist at the Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC). She happens to identify as palestinian.

You might think she would at least pretend to be objective. Think again.

Khalik has gone into overdrive to politicize the horrific murder of Arab-Israeli student Aiia Maasarwe.

The Masarweh surname (among Christians from Jordan) originates from a regional Arabic slang word meaning ‘the Egyptians’.

I wrote this post because she is a journalist. This post has screenshots with her own words; by calling an Israeli-Arab “palestinian”, she absolutely is wiping Israel off the map; and by supporting the right of return of descendants of palestinian Arabs to towns and cities in Israel, she is supporting the destruction of the Jewish state of Israel.

(full article online)

ABC Australia Journalist Jennine Khalik ‏Shamelessly Wipes Israel off the Map


----------



## Sixties Fan

What critics of the project failed to mention is that the motorists themselves, both Jews and Arabs alike, are praising the new Eastern Ring road, Route 4370, as being a game-changer in alleviating the recurrent traffic jams in the area.

(full article online)

Israeli and Palestinian drivers celebrate new road, as critics accuse Israel of ‘apartheid’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ At long last......and....why were there UNWRA schools in "East" Jerusalem to begin with ?  ]

According to Saturday’s report, during the discussion in the Prime Minister’s Office, a dramatic decision was taken: To take in practice the plan of the former mayor of Jerusalem, Nir Barkat, regarding UNRWA institutions in the city, and to implement the part that relates to education as early as next year.

This means that UNRWA schools will no longer be given permits and licenses to operate in eastern Jerusalem and will be replaced by municipal schools. According to the report, there is already a plan to lease new buildings or, at least, to install temporary buildings that will serve as schools.

In this way, the National Security Council hopes that the process in which pupils in eastern Jerusalem will study under an Israeli framework will be completed. While there are obstacles in the form of elections, money, the municipality and the Ministry of Education, the decision has been made, according to the report.

(full article online)

Israel steps up fight against UNRWA


----------



## rylah

*She returned from the funeral of Hadas Tapuhi and was attacked with stones*
*A resident of Gav HaHar was attacked with her children in Hawarah village. Two soldiers were wounded in Ramallah and in Tekoa village a Jewish woman was ambushed - a weekly summary*

44 incidents of terror were recorded in the diary of the "silenced intifada".

On last Thursday Arabs threw stones at Israeli cars at different locations throughout Judea Samaria and Jerusalem.

On Friday an Arab came to the entrance of the Giv'at Avot neighborhood in Hebron and attempted to stab Jews. After soldiers hesitated to shooot him he was shot by a resident and was killed.

In the Arab village of Teko'a a Jewish driver was attacked with stones and injured, major damage was caused to her vehicle.

Near Kfar Shukva in Binyamin Arabs planted an explosive charge on the road.

During the Saturday Arabs threw a molotov cocktail at a vehicle in the area of Maccabim in west Binyamin. The vehicle ignited and burned.

During the night between Sturday and Sunday Arabs threw stones at IDF soldiers in the Ramallah area. Two soldiers were injured and were in need of treatment.

In the evening hours Hadas Tapuhi Z"L died in an accident near the village of 'Ateret. After the incident it was reported that it is possible Tapuhi strayed off road after Arabs threw stones at her.
During Monday a resident of one of the villages in Gav HaHar returned with her children for Tapuhi's funeral. In Kfar Hawarah she was attacked with stones that hit the door adjacent to where one of her one year old child sat.

In 'Azoun village Arabs threw stones at Jews.

On Tuesday it was reported that Arabs uprooted seedlings that Jews planted on the Hill of the Flags in Gush Talmonim, as well as damaged additional equipment.








17 Jan 2019 - http://www.hakolhayehudi.co.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alexander knows nothing about Israel and next to nothing about Palestinians. I have debunked these ridiculous claims over the years.

The fact is that Palestinians could have had a state five times over - and refused. That is not Israel's fault.

The fact is that Palestinians, after promising to avoid terror in 1993, have never stopped their terror campaigns against Jews in Israel. That is not Israel's fault.

The fact is that Israel has a legal right to the territories that is at least as compelling as that of a people who literally didn't exist as a people seventy years ago.

The fact is that Arabs in the West Bank have more freedom and better living conditions, better education, better health care than most of their brethren in neighboring Egypt and Jordan.

The fact is that most of the issues with Gaza are directly because of decisions made by Mahmoud Abbas in Ramallah.

If there is any silence around the Palestinians, it is around these facts which Michelle Alexander and The New York Times will rarely mention. That is the conspiracy of silence.

Her pretense that she is being brave by mentioning this is absurd. Bravery would be for her to say something honest about Israel that contradicts these tired lies and anti-Israel propaganda that she swallows whole.

But Ms. Alexander insists that Martin Luther King would agree with her:

(full article online)

.@NYTimes op-ed falsely claims Martin Luther King would hate Israel today ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The UN : "Let us continue to treat a Non State, as a State, especially a very violent State, as our model of the best that there is out there " ]

The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.

This move came after the UN General Assembly held a special vote last October to elevate the Palestinian mission, which was awarded observer status in 2012, and thus make it eligible to lead the bloc.

Rabbi Zev Friedman, head of the Rambam Mesivta school in Lawrence, NY, brought students to protest what he called “a move on [the UN’s] part to give [Abbas] a sense of legitimacy so that eventually he would be granted a Palestinian state … recognition at the world body without having to negotiate directly with Israel.”

(full article online)

Protesters Respond to Abbas Taking Over Largest Bloc of Member States at UN


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ The UN : "Let us continue to treat a Non State, as a State, especially a very violent State, as our model of the best that there is out there " ]
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> This move came after the UN General Assembly held a special vote last October to elevate the Palestinian mission, which was awarded observer status in 2012, and thus make it eligible to lead the bloc.
> 
> Rabbi Zev Friedman, head of the Rambam Mesivta school in Lawrence, NY, brought students to protest what he called “a move on [the UN’s] part to give [Abbas] a sense of legitimacy so that eventually he would be granted a Palestinian state … recognition at the world body without having to negotiate directly with Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Protesters Respond to Abbas Taking Over Largest Bloc of Member States at UN





Sixties Fan said:


> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.



*2018 Palestine Center Annual Conference: Keynote Lecture by Dr. Riyad H. Mansour*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The UN : "Let us continue to treat a Non State, as a State, especially a very violent State, as our model of the best that there is out there " ]
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> This move came after the UN General Assembly held a special vote last October to elevate the Palestinian mission, which was awarded observer status in 2012, and thus make it eligible to lead the bloc.
> 
> Rabbi Zev Friedman, head of the Rambam Mesivta school in Lawrence, NY, brought students to protest what he called “a move on [the UN’s] part to give [Abbas] a sense of legitimacy so that eventually he would be granted a Palestinian state … recognition at the world body without having to negotiate directly with Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Protesters Respond to Abbas Taking Over Largest Bloc of Member States at UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2018 Palestine Center Annual Conference: Keynote Lecture by Dr. Riyad H. Mansour*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


And how is he different from the rest of the Jihado-Nazis 
who dream about the elimination of Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to _DH_, Toujgani, who is the imam of the Khalil mosque in Brussels (3,500 faithful), is tapped to be nominated president of the Conference of Belgian imams. He has spoken in favor of tolerance and against Jihadism in recent years.

This is a typical case of _taqiya_ or Islamic dissimulation.

Last May, it was revealed that teaching manuals in Gulf Arab-financed mosques in Belgium promote anti-Semitism, according to a leaked Belgian intelligence report. The texts used in mosques including the Brussels Grand Mosque describe Jews as “evil”, says the report by the OCAM national terrorism monitoring centre.

The opening trial and the new revelation about the senior imam only confirm that there are certain areas in Brussels that look very similar to Gaza, that “moderate Islam” doesn't exist (Toujgani was considered a representative of that kind of Islamic leader) and that Europe's bien-pensants are hypocritical in their condemnation when one of the imam's follower takes a gun to kill four Jews at the local museum.

(full article online)

In Brussels as in Gaza: 'Oh Allah, burn the Zionists'


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The UN : "Let us continue to treat a Non State, as a State, especially a very violent State, as our model of the best that there is out there " ]
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> This move came after the UN General Assembly held a special vote last October to elevate the Palestinian mission, which was awarded observer status in 2012, and thus make it eligible to lead the bloc.
> 
> Rabbi Zev Friedman, head of the Rambam Mesivta school in Lawrence, NY, brought students to protest what he called “a move on [the UN’s] part to give [Abbas] a sense of legitimacy so that eventually he would be granted a Palestinian state … recognition at the world body without having to negotiate directly with Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Protesters Respond to Abbas Taking Over Largest Bloc of Member States at UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2018 Palestine Center Annual Conference: Keynote Lecture by Dr. Riyad H. Mansour*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


It’s not at all surprising how fascism is so predictably consistent among Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Permits to be revoked from UNRWA schools


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 17: "Israel is an apartheid state" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you were a writer spotlighting Israeli Arab media issues for a magazine like the Columbia Journalism Review, your reporting would include interviews with veteran Israeli Arab journalists, media personalities, news directors and other heavyweights who have since retired or moved on to other things.

Your context would note that the _only_ free Arab media in the Mideast is in Israel.

You would certainly make a crystal clear distinction between Israeli Arab media (under the jurisdiction of Israel) and Palestinian media (in the West Bank under the jurisdiction of the Fatah-run Palestinian Authority, or in Hamas-ruled Gaza).

And you absolutely wouldn’t let yourself be played into promoting one of those news services.

*Whither the heavyweights?*
There are plenty of successful veteran Israeli Arab journalists who would share their warts-and-all insights on maintaining a balance between their professional life and personal identities. A who’s who of Israeli Arab journalists would include personalities such as


Lucy Aharish — the first Arab Muslim news presenter on mainstream Hebrew-language Israeli TV.
Ali Waked — head of i24 News’ Arabic division.
Zouheir Bahloul — longtime sports journalist and recently retired Knesset member.
Khaled Abu Toameh — the Jerusalem Post’s Palestinian affairs correspondent.
Ayman Sikseck — Haaretz columnist whose short stories, poems and literary criticism have raised his profile.
Shibel Karmi Mansour — Druze news anchor on TV and radio.
And that’s just the tip of the iceberg.

Instead, Berger’s window into Israeli Arab journalism is provided primarily by Majd Daniel, Ameer Khatib and Rafaat Abu Aish, a trio of obscure twentysomething freelancers living in Israel. (Unlike regular journalists who are directly employed by a news service and receive a regular salary, freelancers are their own bosses and are paid on an hourly or daily basis.)

These three haven’t been around long enough to have a broader view of the Israeli Arab media landscape. Thus, we’re treated to chestnuts like this:

*Israeli Arabs, or Palestinians?*
Blurring the differences between Israeli Arabs and Palestinians doesn’t serve anyone’s interests, especially when writing for foreign audiences. People seeing the CJR’s headline declaring that “Palestinian citizens of Israel struggle to tell their stories” will assume this is another story about “occupation.”

Berger repeatedly refers to “Palestinian citizens of Israel,” “the Palestinian press inside Israel,” and “Palestinians inside Israel” in the reporters’ voice. One freelancer refers to himself as a “Palestinian Arab.”

The result simply conflates Israeli Arabs and Palestinians. And that’s a shame because the Israeli press — whether in Hebrew, Arabic or any other language — enjoys press freedom, while the Palestinian press operating in the West Bank and Gaza does not. So the conversation the Columbia Journalism Review wants to have about Israeli Arab journalism is skewed from the get-go.

If Berger’s opening the door on press freedom in the West Bank and Gaza, then she needs to elaborate on the PA’s most recent restrictions on online expression and Hamas detaining(and assaulting?) the director of the Palestinian Journalists’ Syndicate.

But that would spoil the mood Berger and her freelancers create.

(full article online)

How Free is the Israeli Arab Media? | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The UN : "Let us continue to treat a Non State, as a State, especially a very violent State, as our model of the best that there is out there " ]
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> This move came after the UN General Assembly held a special vote last October to elevate the Palestinian mission, which was awarded observer status in 2012, and thus make it eligible to lead the bloc.
> 
> Rabbi Zev Friedman, head of the Rambam Mesivta school in Lawrence, NY, brought students to protest what he called “a move on [the UN’s] part to give [Abbas] a sense of legitimacy so that eventually he would be granted a Palestinian state … recognition at the world body without having to negotiate directly with Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Protesters Respond to Abbas Taking Over Largest Bloc of Member States at UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Group of 77, or G77—a UN group that includes 134 developing countries—elected Riyad Mansour, head of the Palestinian mission, as its next leader for 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2018 Palestine Center Annual Conference: Keynote Lecture by Dr. Riyad H. Mansour*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is he different from the rest of the Jihado-Nazis
> who dream about the elimination of Israel?
Click to expand...

*
Rashida Tlaib Wants to 'Impeach the Motherfucker'*

Gosh I wonder how this Palestinian lady feels about Israel?  Man, what class.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Intersectionality" in the 1970s included Zionists (plus tweets for Martin Luther King Day  #MLKDay2019) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 18: "Israel targets civilians" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli's Murder Misappropriated for Political Ends | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's the hypocrisy. Jordan's King Hussein Airport is just about as close to the border as Ramon Airport is. If Israel's new airport threatens to violate Jordan'a airspace, then Jordan's airport does the same to Israel.






Jordan is simply trying to irritate Israel even though there is little reason for airplanes landing at Ramon to violate Jordanian airspace.

Interestingly, while the 1994 Jordan/Israel peace treaty says that each nation will respect the airspace of the other, Israel does allow planes to overfly Israel en route to Jordanas a separate agreement - an agreement Israel can easily drop.

If Jordan decides to make a stink over this - and I cannot find anything in international air agreements that Israel would be violating, as the kingdom claims -  it can lose far more than it can gain.

(full article online)

Jordan's hypocrisy in objecting to new Eilat airport ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli angers Arabs for praying for PEACE in Qatari mosque ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

*MSNBC APOLOGIZES FOR USING INACCURATE MAPS IN DISCUSSION OF MIDEAST CONFLICT*

MSNBC apologized for using “not factually accurate” maps in a segment discussing the violence that has erupted across Israel in recent weeks.

“MSNBC Live” host Kate Snow acknowledged Monday that her show displayed maps describing present-day Israel as a Palestinian state in 1946, when the area was under British mandate rule. The series of maps shown last Thursday gave the impression that Palestinians had control over all of modern-day Israel and have continuously lost land since.

“_n an attempt to talk about the context for the current turmoil in the Middle East, we showed a series of maps of the changing geography in that region,” Snow said. “We realized after we went off the air the maps were not factually accurate and we regret using them.” __

_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tamika Mallory Is A Disciple of Sharpton As Well As Farrakhan -- And It Shows (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ambassador Danon revealed Iran's plan in Judea and Samaria, stating: "With the help of Saleh Al-Arouri, Hamas’s Deputy Political Chief, and Saeed Izadi, the head of the Palestinian branch of the Iranian Quds Force, Iran is trying to turn Judea and Samaria into a fourth military front against Israel. The world's silence allows Iran to continue with its operations and aggression to undermine stability in the Middle East."

Danon called on the Security Council to recognize Hamas and Hezbollah as terrorist organizations and impose sanctions on them, adding that "weakening these terrorist organizations is the first step to dismantling the epicenter of terrorism that sits in Tehran."

(full article online)

Danon: Iran building terror network in Judea and Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 18A: "Israel Targets Christians" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

*Documentation: Rabbi Uzi Sharaf was hit by stones hurled by Arabs
Rabbi Sharfav from Hebron was hit by a stone in his head on the Gush Etzion Hebron road. About two months ago, his car was stoned at a nearby spot and a woman was wounded 
*
The terrorist attacks on Israeli vehicles on the Gush Etzion-Hebron road do not stop.

Today, Rabbi Uzi Sharafaf, a resident of Hebron, was injured when his car was stoned by Arabs south of Karmei Tzur

Rescue Center for Judea and Samaria reported that Rabbi Sharaf, who was driving a car, was hit in the head by a stone that shattered the windshield and his condition was defined as light.

The organization reported that two months ago, Rabbi Sharaf was stoned in Al Arub near the site of the incident today, and an elderly woman in the car sustained minor injuries.

Rabbi Sharaf, a veteran of the Jewish community in Hebron, is a well-known public figure in Judea and Samaria and one of the leaders of the Nahal movement.

Earlier in the afternoon, Arabs threw a Molotov cocktail at a vehicle on the Gush Etzion road near Jerusalem

20/01/2019


----------



## rylah

*Tu Bishvat in the Jordan Valley: Arabs cut farmer's 200 vines*
*200 vines of farmers from the Jordan Valley were cut down by Arabs after they damaged the vineyard fence last week. "Damage of hundreds of thousands of shekels for the next three years"
*
Last Sunday, a farmer from Moshav Tomer in the Jordan Valley discovered that Arabs had come to his vineyard and cut about 200 trees. Last week, Arabs vandalized the fence that surrounds the vineyard, apparently in preparation for its removal last night. The trees in the vineyard are relatively mature trees which have given fruit. According to the farmer, the damage is hundreds of thousands of shekels for the next three years, he hopes, the trees will recover from the blow

In a video released yesterday by Tomer's security coordinator who also experienced a similar agricultural terror attack in Keremo a few months ago, he says: "The vineyard was uprooted today, a week ago all the plastic covers were cut here. "There was a similar damage in my vineyard a year ago, then I said it was nationalistic and today I think it's nationalistic" he says firmly.

Last month, about 150 vines were cut down in the vineyard of Tomer Yossi Kirshberg's security coordinator. The estimated damage is about NIS 15,000 a year, until the trees grow again.

In a video taken by Krishnberg after the incident, he described that "my worker arrived in the morning and saw the tremendous damage done to the vineyard. As far as I'm concerned, this is a nationalistic attack in every respect. They chose to act against me because I am a representative of the security establishment and the security coordinator of the community. "

David Elhayani, head of the Jordan Valley Regional Council, said: "In the past year, the farmers of the Jordan Valley have been under a terrorist attack for all intents and purposes, and these acts are clearly nationalistic and aimed at harming the working settlements in the Jordan Valley, And security cameras were deployed throughout the council, so I'm sure we'll get to the perpetrators tonight, but that's not enough.

"We demand that the establishment of the Border Police's planned volunteer base in the area be approved immediately, as a step that will strengthen the security of the residents and make it clear to the terrorists: "Your path will not succeed".

Last week , two tractors from Jordan Valley farmers were stolen.

 21/01/2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guardian Downplays Iranian Threat Over Israeli Airstrikes | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Both of the largest bubbles represent not all resolutions, but only those under UNHRC Item 7, which is dedicated to bashing Israel (“Human rights situation in Palestine and other occupied Arab territories”.)

By separating Israel and "Palestine" the artist attempts to minimize the absurdity of how much time the UNHRC spends on Israel, but even afterwards the two bubbles dominate the map, highlighting the absurdity of how the organization is single-mindedly focused on criticizing Israel.

(full article online)

UN Human Rights Council proves its anti-Israel bias in its own graphic ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A staff-editorial reflects the official view of a newspaper, which is why The Guardian’s is so horrifying. What follows is a vicious attack on Israel’s credibility. Here are some of the “highlights.”

*‘Shelling and gassing’ harmless protesters*

*Israel as lying propagandists

Attacking Israel’s democratic character

Delegitimizing Israel’s right to exist

*
(full article online)

The Guardian Delegitimizes Israel in Lying Editorial | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Im Tirtzu – 6 Facts You Need to Know About Israel’s Legal Rights. - Jews Down Under


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Erdogan would just love this    ]

Satire:

UN to End All Conflict in Middle East by Bringing Back Ottoman Empire - The Mideast Beast


----------



## Sixties Fan

Extremism and hate preachers on the rise at campuses, universities warned


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock-throwing has always been depicted as a harmless act of symbolism used by the powerless, but after an alleged settler attack, it’s time to agree that it’s an act of terror.

(full article online)

Israel’s foes finally admit that rocks can kill


----------



## Sixties Fan

JVP wrote:
 Zionism is and was an Ashkenazi-led movement that othered, marginalized and discriminated against Jews from across the Middle East and North Africa that it termed Mizrahim (the ‘Eastern Ones’). 


In a scathing response, the Sephardic groups showed how JVP was racist in its misrepresenting the Sephardic experience:

 We are writing to express our denunciation with Jewish Voice for Peace’s (JVP) latest document, “Our Approach to Zionism”, which tokenizes, appropriates, revises and explicitly lies about Mizrahi and Sephardic history and experiences in order to promote a hostile, anti-Israel agenda. As Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews, we reject JVP’s framing of the Mizrahi and Sephardic experience as a driving force of their anti-Zionism and we request that JVP remove all references to Mizrahi and Sephardic history in this document and in all other organizational literature. We ask them to stop in their failed attempts to represent Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews, in any capacity.

.... Because it cannot accept the simple historical truth that most Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews are and continue to identify as Zionist, JVP instead propagates a portrayal of Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews as pawns without any agency. We reject this revisionism, and call it out for the orientalism and racism that it is.

(full article online)

Sephardic/Mizrahi Jews prove how antisemitic and bigoted the "progressive" Jewish Voice for Peace, @WomensMarch are ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

46 attacks on Jews last week - 27 stone-throwing attacks, 18 Molotov cocktail attacks, a stabbing attempt. 138 incidents since year's start.

(full article and video  online)

Watch: The silent intifada - part 3


----------



## rylah

*Boomerang's Weekly Terror Report [10th-17th January 2019]*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 19: "Palestine is not viable without contiguity or Jerusalem" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matti Friedman’s Lens and Sisyphean Mud (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Then-IDF chief of staff Benny Gantz has a snowball fight with a family of Palestinians along the West Bank’s Route 60 highway on December 15, 2013. (Judah Ari Gross/Israel Defense Forces)

(full article online)

When the IDF’s chief of staff had a snowball fight with a Palestinian family


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exposed: Palestinian Authority Quietly Taking Over Lands in Gush Etzion


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Silenced Intifada- Boomerang’s Weekly Terror Report for the week of January 17-24, 2019. There were 46 terror attacks this week:


27 stone throwing
18 Molotov cocktails
1 stabbing attempt
In total 138 terror attempts since the beginning of 2019.


Boomerang’s Weekly Terror Report, January 17-24, 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Holy Koran states very clearly that the Holy Land, Jerusalem, belongs to the Jewish nation of Moses, the Israelites:

“And [mention, O Muhammad], when Moses said to his people, “O my people, remember the favor of Allah [God] upon you when He appointed among you prophets and made you possessors and gave you that which He had not given anyone among the world” (Koran: 5:20 onwards).

The above verse also makes it clear that God “had not given (this land to) anyone among the world” other than the Jewish nation. 
From this verse, and others of similar context, we understand that Jerusalem is a sacred city according to God, but it is not a sacred Islamic city, due to the fact that its sacredness was established before the existence of Islam.

(full article online)

Is Jerusalem a sacred Islamic City?


----------



## Sixties Fan

_During an interview with German-Egyptian political scientist and author Hamed Abdel-Samad that was uploaded to Abdel-Samad's YouTube channel on January 14, 2019, Egyptian-Canadian writer Said Shoaib said that imams in the West embrace colonialist Islam and deceive Westerners by talking about the "greatness of the Islamic caliphate." He said that these things constitute a form of terrorism that might become armed terrorism should the opportunity present itself, and that the West has failed to realize this. Shoaib explained that this form of Islamism is being taught in mosques and in Islamic schools throughout the West, and that the natural course of such education is terrorism. Hamed Abdel-Samad added that the same Muslims who show enmity to other religions in their home countries come to the West and criticize Christians, Jews, the West, and secularism while demanding that nobody criticizes Islam. Abdel-Samad also said that the Canadian government is naïve, and he criticized Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's "romantic" fantasy that everybody should "hold hands and hug and kiss one another." Abdel-Samad said that Trudeau doesn't know what is really being taught in Canadian mosques and Shohaib said that Western politicians don't know anything about Islam. Shohaib said that "a lot of blood will be shed here in the West," and that if Western politicians fail to stop the terrorist "wave" in the West, ordinary citizens will become more inclined to elect increasingly "extreme" leaders. He added: "The main plan of the Islamists is to destroy Western civilization. They have said it themselves!"_

(full article online)

Egyptian-Canadian Writer Said Shoaib: Western Imams Who Praise Islamic Caliphate Are Terrorists; Western Politicians Don't Know What Is Really Being Taught In Western Mosques


----------



## Natural Citizen

Is Israel still being employed as a foreign agent with American taxpayer money by the US government intelligence agencies to break into our citizens' cell phones with that software they made to bypass the end user's selected security features to unlock them?

Last I heard a lot of American police agencies in most states were buying those machines at tens of thousands of taxpayer dollars each. Now they're using it to break into phones whenever they arrest somebody just because they physically can, Constitution be darned.

I know the Israelies could and did on several occasions break into the American citizenry's phones and bypass Apple's intellectual property up to the iphone X and definitely can on all of the androids, that;s why we never hear anyone in government complaining about not being able to break intothe androids. I think they also were selling the technology to corrupt government all over the world to help them monitor their citizenry as well, according to reports I'd read. I know how they always bragging about their technology over there, so I figured I'd ask if they're still working with the US government to undermine the constitutional rights of it's citizenry.

Thanks!

*Relevant reading* -_ Despite Apple's improvements to iPhone security, the cops now have a way into any device, thanks to Israeli company Cellebrite..._

The Feds Can Now (Probably) Unlock Every iPhone Model In Existence -- UPDATED


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jordan......Muslim first......Arab second.....Peace treaty with Israel......very last  ]

Jordan said to bar hundreds of Israelis from disputed ‘Isle of Peace’ on border


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nasrallah: Tunnel digging into Israel will continue


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three firebombs thrown at Jewish East Jerusalem neighborhood overlooking the Mount of Olives.

(full article online)

Jerusalem's Maaleh Zeitim neighborhood terrorized by firebombs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Killed in Mob Attack on Jewish Hiker in Binyamin


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Key findings of the Report:

1. In 2018, 13 Jews were murdered in 3 fatal anti-Semitic attacks. This marks the highest number of Jews murdered in anti-Semitic attacks since the attacks on the Argentinian Jewish community in the 1990s.

2. Record high levels of anti-Semitism on the streets and online. Around 70% of anti-Jewish were attacks anti-Israel in nature, while the height of incitement was recorded around the transfer of the American embassy to Jerusalem and the Hamas led "march of return" riots at the border fence with Gaza.

3. Unlike previous years, anti-Semitic violence in 2018 was led by neo-Nazis and white supremacists.

4. In France, after a noticeable reduction in anti-Semitic attacks in the previous year, due to a change in government policies and security deployment, there was a rise in 69% in anti-Semitic incidents.

5. In the United Kingdom, anti-Semitic incidents have reached an all-time recorded high; anti-Semitism in the Labour Party has seen significant numbers in the Jewish community express deep concern for their future in the country.

6. A survey conducted by the European Union shows that 85% of European Jews believe that anti-Semitism is a problem in their countries, 89% believe anti-Semitism has increased in their countries over the last five years, and 38% have considered or are considering emigrating as a result. The survey also showed that 80% of incidents were not reported to authorities.

7. The definition of anti-Semitism as defined by the IHRA (International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance) has become an international standard for judging antisemitic expressions and acts. The definition was adopted by 6 further countries this year, meaning it has now been ratified to date by 12 countries: Israel, Britain, Austria, Scotland, Romania, Germany, Bulgaria, Lithuania, the Republic of Macedonia, the Netherlands, Slovakia and Moldova.

(full article online)

Report finds 'record high' levels of anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab who was killed during the eventsnear the Samaria community of Adei Ad over the weekend, Hamdi Nussan, was a convicted terrorist who sat in prison for a number of terror attacks.

Speaking with _Arutz Sheva_ on Sunday, a spokesman for the community of Adei Ad said that the Arab man who was killed was not a mere "demonstrator but a terrorist. A convicted terrorist who sat in Israeli jail. The 'father of four' described in the media had a past of serious offenses of shooting and placing bombs."

"We are talking about a Hamas terrorist. By the way, that entire village is a Hamas village. It's a village in which arrests are carried out by security forces almost every night," the spokesman noted.

(full article online)

Arab killed after lynch attempt was convicted terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

I went down from Adei Ad towards a [nearby] hill, where I passed by children who were playing, and when I reached to the hill, there were three Arabs waiting for me, shouting 'Itbah al Yahud' (Arabic for 'slaughter the Jew'). They tried to harm me in many different ways," he recalled.

"God gave me strength, and I managed to break free and escape. I ran past the kids [he had seen earlier] and shouted at them that there are terrorists approaching and that they need to run. At that point I saw that my hands were bleeding after they had stabbed me with a knife, and I ran to Adei Ad and called the security officer, who notified the emergency squad.

But the emergency squad was ambushed, in much the same way M. had been.

"When I was in the army ambulance I heard that the emergency squad members were reporting that they were in mortal danger and were calling for help, and they were in an ambush surrounded by some 300 Arabs who threw stones and pieces of metal at them."

"There are those who will say that I came to the Arabs' territory and provoked them ... It's clear to me that it's just an invention. I was in an area which belongs to Adei Ad, very far from the Arabs' area," he added.

(full article online)

"They yelled 'slaughter the Jew' and stabbed me"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Whitewashing anti-Jewish acts from the Holocaust to today


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs on Jews violence.  Here, there, everywhere.  UNWRA, Abbas and others  are doing their job ]

One injured in Israeli Arab soccer riot


----------



## Sixties Fan

Know How to Answer, part 20: "Israel is not a democracy because Palestinians cannot vote" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is the map showing what that US defense experts felt Israel would need to maintain its defensive capabilities. Notice that the line is to the east even of today's Ariel.

It is likely that this map is what the Americans had in mind when UNSC Resolution 242 was drafted, which insisted that Israel must be in "secure and recognized boundaries."





(full article online)

The defensible borders of Israel according to the US Joint Chiefs of Staff in 1967 (memo and map) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian ‘photos of the week’: Gaza and Syria. A case study in ‘disproportionality’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Probably where another Arab country got the same idea of walking over the Israeli flag]

Iranians go against the regime and do something to respect the US and Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu to Expel TIPH from Hebron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraqi newspaper praises Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The State of Israel has achieved a political miracle at all levels to the point where it has exported to Europe and America its technology and shares military plans with them.

The miracle of Israel was achieved thanks to honest politicians and heroes who loved their country and sacrificed for it, and presented creative ideas for it and did everything for the purpose of progress.

In 1924, 24 years before the declaration of the establishment of the State of Israel, the Jewish community established a university and a research institute in the present Land of Israel, it established an  army and various institutions and it was ready at the moment of the declaration of the establishment of the State of Israel. ...

In Israel, they have achieved a miracle within a miracle. The community has achieved the highest degree of success in teamwork. You find Jewish institutions operating in different parts of the world....We don't hear about disagreements and struggles for leadership and theft of public money.

(full article online)

Iraqi newspaper praises Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Malaysian actress apologizes for being in a photo with her boyfriend - without a hijab ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Drawing on the revisionism of the academics Zvi Ben-Dror Benite, Yehouda Shenhav and Ella Shohat, JVP begins by falsifying the history of Middle Eastern and North African Jews. We are not told that these Jews were settled in the region since biblical times—predating Islam by 1,000 years—lest we are led to believe that Jews are other than white “colonial settlers.” JVP begins its history lesson with the Ottomans. Jews paid a poll tax so that the Ottoman empire might protect them, and violence against them was “unusual.”

Two falsehoods in one sentence. The dhimmi system was a Mafia-style protection racket built on extortion and humiliation: Jews were granted few rights. Pre-1948 massacres against the Jews were not unusual.

If Zionism was a European movement, so was Arab nationalism. In fact, the latter was predicated on a myth: that a common language was enough to glue disparate tribes together. Arab nationalism turned out to be a dismal failure—a recipe for tyranny and internecine conflict, while Israel, despite never knowing a minute of peace, has been an outstanding success.

---------------
While Mizrahim were not, by and large, fans of the modern secular Zionist movement, fledgling Zionist groups were established in Arab countries. Jews in Iraq turned to underground Zionism  in large numbers after the trauma of the 1941 Farhud massacre, although the Jewish leadership in Arab countries was anxious to disassociate itself from Zionism for reasons of self-preservation. Mizrahim had always been spiritual Zionists, and this explains the messianism that guided pious Jews fleeing Yemen and the Maghreb to Israel.

But JVP downplays the “push” factors of persecution and violence which drove these ancient Jewish communities to extinction. “It’s complicated,” it says. Yet barely 4,000 remain out of 1 million. No ethnic cleansing there, according to JVP. The real victims, it believes, were the Palestinians, who still number more than a million in Israel.

What JVP does not grasp is that even non-Zionist Jews who refused to move to Israel were victimized in the end. This week we commemorate the 50th anniversary of the brutal hangings of nine Jews in Baghdad’s liberation square on trumped-up spying charges and the disappearance of scores more. These Jews had had no contact with Israel for 20 years.

JVP assumes that the  relations between Jews and Muslims were cordial and brotherly until colonialism imposed a stratification of whites at the top, Jews in the middle and Arabs at the bottom. In fact, pre-colonial relations between dhimmi Jews and Muslims were unequal, often tense and fearful.

(full article online)

US far-left radicals confuse submission with peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australia-Israel mateship turns 70!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  All the lies in the world will not change one truth.  Israel belongs to the Jews.  Always will ]

Amnesty against Jewish heritage sites


----------



## rylah

*Head of Hebron Mount Council on Amnesty's call to boycott:
"No different from Da'ash"*

Yochai Damari, head of the Hebron Mount Council, responded to the call for a boycott of the Susiya site and other heritage sites in Judea, Samaria and Jerusalem by Amnesty.

"The action of Amnesty is another action in a chain of anti-Semitic actions under the guise of ideology, which undermines the legitimacy of Israel and the settlements in Judea and Samaria and even in Jerusalem," says Dimri.

The Palestinians and the Europeans their supporters, frustrated that there is not even one archaeological site linking the Palestinians to the Land of Israel, while all of Judea and Samaria is full of findings dating from 3,000 years ago.

The Suseya site, along with other sites such as the City of David, the ancient Shilo site and the Cave of the Patriarchs, are Jewish heritage sites, a magnet for thousands of visitors from Israel and around the world. Deleting the history of the Jewish people by harming heritage sites is not new. Da'ash destroyed historic sites, and Amnesty's appeal to boycotts is no different.

In recent years, there has been an impressive increase in the number of tourists from around the world who arrive to connect to the ancient Hebrew city and discover Hebrew inscriptions from 1,500 years ago, together with the Ministry of Tourism and Tourism, We are leading an extensive upgrade to the site, at a cost of NIS 7 million, and we expect this to double the number of visitors to the site. "


----------



## Hollie

The head Turban-in-charge representing the bought and paid for Iranian stooges in Lebanon is blustering about war and Jew killing. 


"Hizbullah Sec.-Gen. Hassan Nasrallah: We Have Complete Plans for Invading the Galilee" 

_Hizbullah Secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah made his first media appearance since November 2018 in an interview on Mayadeen TV, which aired also on Hizbullah's Al-Manar TV (Lebanon) on January 26, 2019. Nasrallah said that Hizbullah has a complete plan for how it would invade the Galilee and that it would not declare its plans unless Israel launched a war in Lebanon. Nasrallah said that Hizbullah would decide whether to invade or not depending on how such a war developed, and that Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu and former IDF Chief of Staff Gadi Eizenkot were wrong when they said that the threat of Hizbullah tunnels in the Galilee was over._
_

_
Keep yatterring, Hassan. Maybe the Iranian Mullocrats pay you on a per threat basis but your pompous threats are a waste of time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reuters and AFP cited vague Israeli accusations of TIPH bias but reported that the Prime Minister’s announcement didn’t offer any reason for the move. AP’s four-paragraph piece didn’t even say that.

You’d think the nasty Israelis booted out the observers for no good reason.

In fact, TIPH was near the end of the line. The wires’ missing context actually begins with rumblings going back to last summer.


In July, 2018, Israel expelled a Swiss monitor who was caught on video slapping a Jewish child.
Days later, a video surfaced of another TIPH monitor slashing tires on a Jewish-owned car in Hebron.
In November, 2018, a Ministry of Foreign Affairs review concluded that TIPH had outlived its usefulness.
Days later, TIPH’s former chief financial officer accused the organization of corruption and anti-Israel bias.
In December, 2018, a confidential TIPH report seen by Haaretz accused Israel of regularly breaking international law, raising government ire.
All these revelations about the Hebron monitors were reported in the Israeli media. The info was out there.

But the wire services cited none of this.

(full article online)

Israel Boots Hebron Monitors, Media Boots Context | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Let us take a look at this:   Egypt has a Peace Treaty with Israel, like Jordan.  But.....like Jordan, it has not stopped teaching hatred for Israel, on a daily basis. Islam's teachings about the Jews is stronger than a PeaceTreaty and Prosperity ]

Egyptians on Facebook expressed their displeasure, some saying that had they known they would have beaten them.

People started to get angry at the head of the book fair for allowing this to happen.

In response, the head of the General Authority for Books, Haytham Al-Haj Ali, made a brief statement asserting that the visit was informal and that the embassy did not inform the management of the exhibition and that they did not hear about the visit until after it was completed.

Govrin visited the exhibition as a normal visitor, buying a ticket and waiting in line like every other visitor - and therefore no one could stop him.

The Cultural Committee of the Egyptian Journalists' Syndicate condemned the "childish behavior of the ambassador and his attempt to suggest a state of cultural normalization," which they said will not dissuade the Egyptian people from confirming their rejection of all forms of normalization with Israel.

(full article online)

Egyptians upset that Israel's ambassador visited the Cairo Book Fair ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

What They Talk About When They Talk About Intersectionality


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gilad Erdan extends ban on PA operations in east Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Divorcing the Palestinians (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Those Arab-Moslems, they’re so islamophobic.



While the world is in a dither about America recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital, it is, predictably, totally unconcerned about the constant and ongoing practice of "legally or culturally enforced discrimination and/or persecution based on a person's race or national identity" – to wit, apartheid – in the Muslim world.  Consider that:


Arab League states discriminate against and exclude Palestinians because of their national identity.
Palestinian refugees have been denied citizenship for two generations or more in Syria, Egypt, Lebanon, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and Iraq.
Palestinians have been expelled from many Middle Eastern countries – e.g., Kuwait, Jordan, Libya, and Iraq.
In Lebanon, Palestinians must live in designated areas, cannot own homes, and are barred from 70 occupations.


Read more: The Islamic Brew of Racism, Apartheid, and Slavery


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Islam's love affair with books which portray Jews as evil continues, on a yearly basis.  Need we wonder why attacks on Jews worldwide is on a all time high since the end of WWII and the Holocaust?
As usual, Islam and Christianity allow some time to pass before they got at the Jews again......and again.  ]

I reported yesterday that the Israeli ambassador to Egypt visited the Cairo International Book Fair. Although when Egyptians found out about it after the fact they were upset, he praised the fair.

The US embassy had a pavilion there, too.

Over at Hall 1, Booth A38, is the Dar Al Kitab Al Arabi Publishing Company, which goes every year to the Book Fair.

Every year that company sells antisemitic books there.

Here is a large number of Mein Kampfs ("My Struggle"), with Hitler on the cover just in case you weren't sure what you were buying. (Mein Kampf was also featured in their front display.)

(full article and photos online)

Cairo Book Fair - that Israeli and US ambassadors visited - featured Mein Kampf, Protocols of Elders of Zion ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Specifically, he said that  "The [anti-dealer] campaigners talk to dealers as if they were talking about Jews."

Even though Arabs are keen on saying that they aren't antisemitic, I don't think this was a compliment.

(full article online)

Egypt's car dealers don't want to be "treated like Jews" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

The "occupied [islamic] lands" meme is making the rounds, this time from a Jordanian "activist".

It's "a matter of life or death", kuffar. 

*Jordanian Political Activist Khaled Al-Jihni: New Israeli "Ramon" Airport Built on Occupied Jordanian Land*

_On a January 29, 2019 show on Jordan Today TV, Jordanian political activist and head of the Aqaba chapter of the Muslim Brotherhood-affiliated Islamic Action Front Khaled Al-Jihni said that Israel’s new Ramon Airport near Eilat is built on occupied Jordanian land and that the entire Eilat area should be referred to as “Occupied Western Aqaba.” Al-Jihni said that Jordan should not allow its airspace to be used. He claimed that the Ramon airport is a “matter of life or death [for Israel]… as a result of what the Palestinian and Lebanese resistance has done to it.” He added the it is Jordan’s turn to "suffocate" Israel and that Jordan should not always avoid confrontation._



"Jordanian Political Activist Khaled Al-Jihni: New Israeli "Ramon" Airport Built on Occupied Jordanian Land"


----------



## Sixties Fan

INTO THE FRAY: Benny Morris, an unlikely proponent of Arab emigration?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  et al,  

Am I so negative or are they so optimistic? *(RHETORICAL)*

*•  Discounting the feasibility of two-states  •*
Thus, although Morris clings—somewhat puzzlingly and paradoxically—to “_the idea of two states for two peoples and territorial partition [as] the only basis for a solution that would provide a measure of justice to the two peoples_”, he has no illusions as to its feasibility.​I don't see any justice for either side.  At best (in my opinion) At this stage of the game, Israeli security and the ability to protect and preserve the Jewish National Home (JNH) are at risk.  The Jewish people know that history tends to repeat itself.  And in repetition, the Jews will be, once again, abused and treated with injustice in the future.  Without the JNH there will be no assured refuge for those on the run. 



Sixties Fan said:


> INTO THE FRAY: Benny Morris, an unlikely proponent of Arab emigration?


*(COMMENT)*

This is one of those topics that I will never truly understand.  It is really an Israeli domestic issue.  Only they can determine the next step.

Yes, the Arab Palestinians can influence _(in many directions)_ the deliberations, and the US can advise and assist, → in the end, → it will have to be the Israelis that call the audible.  They have the most to lose. 

◈  The US risks very little that is unrecoverable.
◈  The Arab Palestinians have everything to gain and nothing to lose.  
◈  The Israelis have everything to lose.​
Israel is Ranked #22 in the Human Development Index:  Israel being the highest of all the countries in the Arab League Region of influence, including the Middle East, Persian Gulf and all of the Mediterranean States.  Whereas the State of Palestine ranks #119th.  Only Syria _(#155)_ and Yemen _(#178 ranks the not only the lowest of the Arab League Nations but at the absolute bottom of the scale)_ rank lower.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This is the Arab new "normal". ]

Arabs attack Jewish hikers


----------



## Sixties Fan

The nature of anti-Zionism, as a political movement, changed after the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948.  Opposing the idea of a Jewish state, when none exists, is naturally quite different from opposing the existence of a country with its living, breathing citizens. Anti-Zionism is now regarded by many Jewish people as a modern expression of antisemitism, because it involves the expression of traditional forms of antisemitism, albeit in a modern context.

One reason for this view is that historically, antisemitism has been like bacteria that continuously evolve since new forms of antisemitism arise in response to cultural shifts.  In short, antisemitism always fits the zeitgeist. This is the case with anti-Zionism.

Anti-Zionism today, especially prevalent in the left, is fuelled by traditional antisemitic ideas. These ideas were first propagated by the Soviet Union who launched an aggressively antisemitic campaign to delegitimise Israel. The Soviet Union stated that Israel was the centre of all the world’s evil (an idea about Jews previously stated by the Church and, latterly, the Nazis), and they stated that Israel was attempting to control the world (an antisemitic trope previously stated in the racist text Protocols of the Elders of Zion). Like other forms of antisemitism, this specific form also evolves to fit the zeitgeist. For example, in 1997, Israel was accused of purposefully giving Palestinian children HIV.

(full article online)

Anti-Zionism is Antisemitism – Harry's Place


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionism is Antisemitism – Harry's Place


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of IDF soldiers on the way to a mission saved the life of a Palestinian Authority woman facing a medical emergency on Saturday night (Feb. 2).

(full article online)

IDF Soldiers Save Life of Palestinian Authority Woman


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another day, another Arab with murder in his mind    ]


https://www.jewishpress.com/news/te...-foiled-at-tomb-of-the-patriarchs/2019/02/03/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

You have to wonder what the profile is for perpetrators like this...



Sixties Fan said:


> [ Another day, another Arab with murder in his mind
> {*MEDIA LINK*}


*(COMMENT)*

◈  Has anyone in Israel made a study on the possible relationship between CDH13 _(Cadherin 13 Gene)_ and MAOA (_Monoamine Oxidase A Gene_) → and their link with → terrorist tendencies?

••• OR •••​◈  Has this whole gene _(genetic markers for violent behavior)_ question been disproved already?​
I was wondering IF there is a higher incident rate of association between these genes and Arab Palestinians THEN there is in the Israeli Population...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> You have to wonder what the profile is for perpetrators like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Another day, another Arab with murder in his mind
> {*MEDIA LINK*}
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  Has anyone in Israel made a study on the possible relationship between CDH13 _(Cadherin 13 Gene)_ and MAOA (_Monoamine Oxidase A Gene_) → and their link with → terrorist tendencies?
> 
> ••• OR •••​◈  Has this whole gene _(genetic markers for violent behavior)_ question been disproved already?​
> I was wondering IF there is a higher incident rate of association between these genes and Arab Palestinians THEN there is in the Israeli Population...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The relationship between these endless attacks and the Israeli Population is that the Arabs are Muslims and they do receive an education based on the Quran and the daily reminders that Jews do not have the right to sovereignty on "Muslim Land".

There are those Arabs who will answer to that education and others who will not.  

I do not know anything about possible Genes having anything to do with someone going to such extremes and answer the call of Islam, any more than it would be possible for all of those who are Nazis, white supremacists and many  Christians who continue to answer the call against Jews and Israel  based on their personalities and how they were taught to view the above.

In their Muslim societies they are freer to be more violent towards Jews, if they so feel.  Again, it looks like it is not all, and many do it for different reasons.

Many in Gaza and the PA will become violent due to financial conditions, and the PA promise to pay their families a monthly salary if they are killed by a Jew/Israeli.

I think it is the usual percentage, exacerbated by the teachings, plus the promise of payments if injured or killed.

I do not believe that most of them would turn to violence if they were brought up in a normal society, something the PA is not, Hamas is not, Iran is not, Hizballah is not, and in the end.......the teachings of Islam is not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Over the weekend we began building the above-ground barrier along the Gaza border. The barrier will prevent terrorists from Gaza from penetrating into our territory on the ground,” Prime Minister Netanyahu said during the weekly Cabinet meeting Sunday.

Work on the fence began on Thursday, according to the Defense Ministry's statement.

In addition, a new barrier is being constructed in the Mediterranean Sea north of Gaza to prevent the infiltration of terrorists from Gaza by sea. The new fence will extend until the sea barrier.

(full article online)

New Gaza fence under construction


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> You have to wonder what the profile is for perpetrators like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Another day, another Arab with murder in his mind
> {*MEDIA LINK*}
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  Has anyone in Israel made a study on the possible relationship between CDH13 _(Cadherin 13 Gene)_ and MAOA (_Monoamine Oxidase A Gene_) → and their link with → terrorist tendencies?
> 
> ••• OR •••​◈  Has this whole gene _(genetic markers for violent behavior)_ question been disproved already?​
> I was wondering IF there is a higher incident rate of association between these genes and Arab Palestinians THEN there is in the Israeli Population...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


This might be a constructive discussion outside of the sphere of politics. However I find  the connection between politics and genetics to be extremely alarming.

I also want to refer to what Sixties said regarding Islam, specifically to the need to differentiate between tribalism and actual religious doctrine. Failing to separate the issues, will cause a failure to address the two existing ideologies at their root.

That said, if genetics-politics is a bad combination, comparative religion and politics, or their influence on behavior of collectives is a topic that is overlooked, however worth a serious discussion.
As much a genes are suggested to influence violent behavior, so is eschatology a "genesis" of a lot of friction taking different forms in the ideals and decision making of large collectives.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ No discussion of Holocaust, of Antisemitism.......what next? ]

The mayor is censoring a history journal???

  O’Reilly said in a statement that he thought the publication and dredging up “hateful messages” from a century ago “could become a distraction from our continuing messages of inclusion and respect.” 
No, that's not the reason the mayor of Dearborn quashed the article.

This is:
  Dearborn now has one of largest communities of Arabs outside of the Middle East.He is catering to his Arab voter, who (he believes) would be upset at an article about antisemitism.

The article is online and is quite good. The article notes that the topic of Ford's antisemitism has been "off-limits" in Dearborn. Excerpts:

(full article online)

Dearborn mayor stops publication of an article on Henry Ford's antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [ No discussion of Holocaust, of Antisemitism.......what next? ]
> 
> The mayor is censoring a history journal???
> 
> O’Reilly said in a statement that he thought the publication and dredging up “hateful messages” from a century ago “could become a distraction from our continuing messages of inclusion and respect.”
> No, that's not the reason the mayor of Dearborn quashed the article.
> 
> This is:
> Dearborn now has one of largest communities of Arabs outside of the Middle East.He is catering to his Arab voter, who (he believes) would be upset at an article about antisemitism.
> 
> The article is online and is quite good. The article notes that the topic of Ford's antisemitism has been "off-limits" in Dearborn. Excerpts:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Dearborn mayor stops publication of an article on Henry Ford's antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Nothing changed,The Ford Foundation is one of the main funders of anti-Israel groups.

The Ford Foundation, the NIF and Bashing Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Here is an interesting historical article on why so many have moved to Michigan ]

What explains Michigan's large Arab American community?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ They just get better and better, lol ]

Jordanian columnist wants the government to clarify exactly how peaceful they should be with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"I hope to come back to Shiloh many more times, and I would encourage anyone who has any faith and wants a spiritual connection to come to Judea and Samaria, where 80% of what happened in the Bible happened there," she said.

"As someone who has lived a lot of her life in politics, I was amazed by what, as Americans, we don't know about Israel, how small the country is, and how the people who literally want to kill the State of Israel are right there. There's so much that we don't know about the size, about how people live. I was shocked to see the zone A signs where Israeli citizens aren't permitted. I went to Bethlehem, the birthplace of Jesus, and my Jewish friends can't go there."

(full article online)

Ex-Pentagon spokeswoman visits Ancient Shilo in Samaria


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> You have to wonder what the profile is for perpetrators like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Another day, another Arab with murder in his mind
> {*MEDIA LINK*}
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  Has anyone in Israel made a study on the possible relationship between CDH13 _(Cadherin 13 Gene)_ and MAOA (_Monoamine Oxidase A Gene_) → and their link with → terrorist tendencies?
> 
> ••• OR •••​◈  Has this whole gene _(genetic markers for violent behavior)_ question been disproved already?​
> I was wondering IF there is a higher incident rate of association between these genes and Arab Palestinians THEN there is in the Israeli Population...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The relationship between these endless attacks and the Israeli Population is that the Arabs are Muslims and they do receive an education based on the Quran and the daily reminders that Jews do not have the right to sovereignty on "Muslim Land".
> 
> There are those Arabs who will answer to that education and others who will not.
> 
> I do not know anything about possible Genes having anything to do with someone going to such extremes and answer the call of Islam, any more than it would be possible for all of those who are Nazis, white supremacists and many  Christians who continue to answer the call against Jews and Israel  based on their personalities and how they were taught to view the above.
> 
> In their Muslim societies they are freer to be more violent towards Jews, if they so feel.  Again, it looks like it is not all, and many do it for different reasons.
> 
> Many in Gaza and the PA will become violent due to financial conditions, and the PA promise to pay their families a monthly salary if they are killed by a Jew/Israeli.
> 
> I think it is the usual percentage, exacerbated by the teachings, plus the promise of payments if injured or killed.
> 
> I do not believe that most of them would turn to violence if they were brought up in a normal society, something the PA is not, Hamas is not, Iran is not, Hizballah is not, and in the end.......the teachings of Islam is not.
Click to expand...


I think your comment about "... I do not believe that most of them would turn to violence if they were brought up in a normal society..." is spot on. We just have to remember that "normal" within Islamic culture is vastly different from western standards.

Any rendering of the explanations for Islamic terrorism, Islamic incompetence and Islamic ineptitude at conforming to some pretty basic standards of 21st century norms can be traced to clear and explicit admonitions in the Koran, the hadith, and Muhammad's biography. We are told by Moslems that the life and behavior of Mo' is the model for all of humanity and for all time, that emulating the life of islam's "prophet" is as vital a pillar of islam as any other. Well yeah, but when your "model for all of humanity and for all time" is a 7th century Arab warlord, that does imply that one is going to have some real difficulties in the 21st century.

It is a product of the Islamic Middle East’s confounding relationship with modernity and being at odds with Western ideals spurred by the Enlightenment (utterly in conflict with Islamism), that creates the angst eating away at the Moslem psyche. We see the results of this self-defeating group consciousness shared by Moslems where Islam has been transported to Europe. There, we see cloistered societies of Moslem immigrants which are beginning to look a lot like the Middle Eastern societies of the mandate era with central (Western) governments operating along modernist lines increasingly coming into conflict with immigrant populations who do not and resist that authority. 

I see a belligerent politico-religious ideology whose adherents are perpetually aggrieved members of humanity who see every exercise of personal or religious freedom as an insult to them. September 11, 2001, carved into the American mind a particular image of Islamist militancy: the moslem terrorist mass murder. Like the noisy, publicized, professional whiners and haters that we see who find any excuse to riot and cause mayhem, that image has obscured the many smaller, but in aggregate more dangerous, threats that Western societies face from Islamism. Moslems are cowed by their pious/fundamentalist brethren both theologically and physically. They will not rise against those among them who, in the simplest reading of Islamist scriptures, are the ones practicing authentic Islam. They wouldn't do so even if the balance of weaponry and willingness to fight were the reverse of what it is today.

How does anyone reconcile a god-given endowment to a tribal clan wherein the trappings of superiority above all others leaves you wallowing in poverty, despair and early death?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian media are reporting that these were "racist slogans in Hebrew calling for the killing of the Arabs."

In reality, the words mean "Here they incite to kill Jews."

That is quite different.

(full article and photo online)

Arabs falsely accuse Jews of racist graffiti at mosque ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The newspaper noted, “Developers envisage an archaeological attraction that would lure millions of visitors keen to walk the same stones as ancient pilgrims, or perhaps even Jesus.” Private donors and the Israeli government have contributed to the project, which is organized by the City of David Foundation.

_The Post_, however, warned: “But in the conflict between Israelis and Palestinians, in which land and each side’s historical connection to it is front and center, the endeavor is inevitably mired in controversy. Palestinian officials say it is an attempt to literally pull their hopes for a future capital in East Jerusalem from under their feet.”

Palestinian officials—none of whom are specifically cited in the report—might very well make such claims. But _The Post_ failed to inform readers that they’re transparently disingenuous.

In fact, Palestinian leaders have rejected numerous U.S. and Israeli offers for a Palestinian state—several of which included a capital in eastern Jerusalem. A 2008 Israeli offer, for example, included 94% of the West Bank (Judea and Samaria) and proposed eastern Jerusalem for a capital. Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas failed to respond to the offer. The 2008 offer formed the basis for U.S. proposals for Palestinian statehood in 2014 and 2016—but PA officials rebuffed them those, as well.

_The Post_ itself noted that the archaeological dig near Wadi Hilweh had been ongoing “for five years.” In other words: “Palestinians officials” rejected the opportunity to have a state with a capital in eastern Jerusalem while the dig was occurring—further illustrating how empty their unattributed claims are.

The newspaper’s decision to omit this pertinent information is unsurprising; in two years and dozens of relevant reports, _The Post’s_Jerusalem bureau hasn’t once mentioned the PA’s several rejections of statehood for peace. Not once.


(full article online)

Excavating The Washington Post’s Narrative on the Israel-Islamist Conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslim false bravado.  They are not even "Palestinians".  They just want the Jews gone, Israel with them. ]

Hezbollah supporters bike along Israeli border in protest of IDF


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More false Muslim bravado ]

Assad Regime: If Israel Does Not Cease Its Attacks, It Will Find We Are Capable Of Defending Ourselves


----------



## Hollie

“Palestinian President Shows the World Who He Really Is.”

Oh, c’mon. Thinking humans already knew who, and what, he really is. 

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

There are two ways to understand the two-and-a-half hour rant Sunday from the Palestinian president, Mahmoud Abbas, in which he called for discarding past agreements with Israel.

The first way is straightforward: He means it. As Maya Angelou famously said, "when someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time." In the case of Abbas, he has been showing us who he is for a while now.

He defends Palestinian Authority payments for terrorists. He called murderers "heroic brothers" when they were released by Israel in 2013 as a condition for restarting peace talks. In December he urged the Organization of the Islamic Conference to reconsider its recognition of Israel.

So when Abbas gives a Castro-esque speech laced with fake history about Israel being a colonial project of Europeans, it fits a pattern.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hey, let us have a Kippah day.  Or a Hawaiian culture day.  Or an aboriginals day.
Or a 500 First Nations day.  What?  Not one of those days?
But now we have a Wear a Hijab day in US public schools.
HOW is that slowly creeping into ANY schools, anywhere?  ]


'World Hijab Day' Observed in Some US Public Schools


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Hey, let us have a Kippah day.  Or a Hawaiian culture day.  Or an aboriginals day.
> Or a 500 First Nations day.  What?  Not one of those days?
> But now we have a Wear a Hijab day in US public schools.
> HOW is that slowly creeping into ANY schools, anywhere?  ]
> 
> 
> 'World Hijab Day' Observed in Some US Public Schools



And so it begins when Muslims grow in numbers in communities.  Next up, sharia law education.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News coverage of terrorism in Israel – January 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestine Chronicle has an article by former Al Quds professor Rima Najjar, who now lives in the US, where she admits that Zionism is indeed part of Judaism:

 Those who smear anti-Zionists by falsely accusing them of antisemitism understand very well that anti-Zionism means anti-Jewish-nationalism as expressed in the territory of historic Palestine, now subdivided into Israel, the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, but effectively controlled by the Jewish State.

Zionism is a product of Jewish philosophy and is based on Jewish culture and thought, which has its roots in Judaism. The core purpose of Israel’s settler-colonial Zionist regime is to maintain itself as a Jewish State. Exaggerated or false claims of antisemitism aim to create a climate of fear in which Palestinian legitimate human rights campaigns are stifled.If Zionism is rooted in mainstream Judaism, as Najjar admits, then being against Zionism means one is against Judaism, which she denies.

She tries to explain away this obvious contradiction, and fails miserably. Her point is pretty much that she should be free to attack Jews in the name of being pro-Palestinian:

(full article online)

Palestinian activist says Zionism is "Jewish supremacism," denies being antisemitic ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is nothing remotely racial about the conflict between Israel and the Arab world, including Palestinians. After all, half of Israelis have some heritage from northern African and Middle Eastern communities and are indistinguishable from Arabs. (European Jews are genetically closer to Middle Eastern Jews than to other Europeans, as well.)

If skin pigmentation is your criterion, there are roughly 100,000 Israelis from Ethiopia who are darker than virtually any Palestinian Arab. Yet they are considered "white" by the bizarre logic of those who want to paint this as a racial justice issue.

Of course there is discrimination in Israel, just as there is in every other country on Earth. But the Palestinian Arabs aren't discriminated against based on race. It is a political, religious and cultural conflict but there is no racial component - half of Israelis are the same "color."

The people who want to call this a racial conflict are the racists. Against all visual and genetic evidence, they want the world to view Israelis as the evil "white" oppressors and the Palestinian Arabs as the victimized people of color. If racism is the idea that some people are better than others based on skin color, the anti-Israel racists are demanding that the world hate Israelis based on skin color that most don't even have!  

It is the anti-Israel crowd that is obsessed with race, assigning racial definitions to people purely to incite others to hate them. If that isn't racism, what is?

I saw a different, more sophisticated and even more deceptive argument about why the Israeli-Arab conflict should be considered a racial justice issue. At the United Methodist Church website, a 2014 article entitled "Why Justice in Palestine Is a Racial Justice Imperative" says:

 [Phyllis] Bennis pointed out that Israel’s treatment of Palestinians, as a case for racial discrimination, can be made based on the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination. The convention defines racial discrimination in terms of exclusion and restrictions based not only on “race,” but also on color, descent, or national or ethnic origin. Under this definition, Bennis said the case for racial discrimination could be made for Palestinians...That seems like a very good point. 

Article 1, Paragraph 1 of The International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination indeed says that racial discrimination does not only apply to race but also to those other criteria.

However, Paragraph 2 of the Convention rips the argument that this applies to Palestinian Arabs to shreds:

 2. This Convention shall not apply to distinctions, exclusions, restrictions or preferences made by a State Party to this Convention between citizens and non-citizens.Palestinian Arabs are not citizens of Israel, and as such Israel is not required to treat them the same as citizens - just like no nation on the planet gives the same rights to citizens and non-citizens.

(full article online)

People who claim "Palestine is a racial justice issue" are the real racists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Do JVP and the PLO Share the Same Goals?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Do JVP and the PLO Share the Same Goals?


WOW, so many anti Semite cards. A whole deck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zionism is not the problem. Anti-Zionism is the problem. Without anti-Zionism there would have never been a Nakba, no Jews would have been expelled from Arab lands, and wars and terrorism would not hinder Arabs and Jews from living peacefully together between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River.

This is the clear message that pro-Israel activists in Europe must proclaim loudly and proudly. This message is so simple that it is easily understood, yet so profound that it can steer Europe to contribute to peace and prosperity in the Middle East.

(full article online)

Anti-Zionism is to blame


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hey, Jordan......remember the Peace treaty you signed?  Does the Quran and Muslim hatred and superiority over Jews override it ? ]


From Jordan Times:

 AMMAN — The government on Tuesday warned Israeli occupation authorities against its recurrent attacks on Islamic awqaf employees and Al Aqsa Mosque.

Awqaf Minister Abdul Nasser Abul Bassal, in a statement carried by the Jordan News Agency, Petra, warned against the increasing number of break-ins at Al Aqsa Mosque.

The Israelis are playing with fire, he said.

Citing 5,000 raid incidents in 2005, Abul Bassal added that occupation forces and settlers carried out 30,000 raids in 2018.30,000 raids? In 365 days?

Obviously he means the number of Jews who visited the Temple Mount in 2018, counting each as a "raid" and each group as a "raid incident." But even that number is a bit nutty.

Given that Jews aren't allowed to visit on Fridays and Saturdays, as well as during Islamic holidays, it still comes out to about 20 "raid incidents" a day.

Needless to say, there are no "break-ins" and very few "raids" - occasionally the Israeli police go in to quell riots.

This is nothing but incitement for Jordanians to hate Jews.

(full article online)

Jordanian minister says Israel carried out "30,000 raids" against Al Aqsa in 2018 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now that a GAO report on how the State Department report on UNRWA curricula was inaccurate   has been made public, we can see what the truth is.

It is true that UNRWA created supplementary material for the classrooms. But they were never distributed to teachers!

I have a copy of the report (without the tables and illustrations, unfortunately) and it says that when UNRWA attempted to train teachers on these supplementary materials, either they opposed using the materials or boycotted training.

A normal organization would fire employees who refuse to do what they are told. But UNRWA caved - if the teachers want to teach hate for Jews, then that's OK.

Worse, Congress was falsely told that the supplementary materials were being taught when they weren't:

(full article online)

State Department found that @UNRWA was still inciting hate in classrooms - and hid that fact in report to Congress ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Arab Leaders Warm toward Israel and Jews, Are Arab Publics Following?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority, Hamas, and Foreign States Meddle in Jerusalem


----------



## Hollie

More of the sleaze that defines BDS as little more than islamic terrorist groupies. 


*Boycott campaign removed over complaint that notes its affiliation to umbrella group of Palestinian factions including Hamas and Islamic Jihad*

US fundraising site suspends BDS account over alleged terror ties

A US software company said Friday it blocked the fundraising account of the Palestinian-led boycott movement against Israel following a complaint by a pro-Israel group that the campaign has links to militant organizations.

Donorbox, which makes fundraising management software, confirmed that the BDS campaign’s account was temporarily blocked while it investigates the allegations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/02/08/saudi-study-millennial-jihadis-educated-not-outcasts/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian news site reports "Protocols of Elders of Zion" as straight news ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Now that is interesting.



Sixties Fan said:


> Jordanian news site reports "Protocols of Elders of Zion" as straight news ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

I wonder how that impacts the people of Jordanian?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Now that is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian news site reports "Protocols of Elders of Zion" as straight news ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I wonder how that impacts the people of Jordanian?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The same way all the other lies and indoctrination against Jews always has.

The Protocols has been around the Arab world for about 100 years.

Like all others who have been taught to hate Jews, they believe the whole pamphlet to be true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli envoy calls on UN to condemn murder of Israeli teen


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli envoy calls on UN to condemn murder of Israeli teen




Don’t understand why Israel doesn’t have the Death Penalty. There will be no condemnation. Why should Israel respect anything the U.N. Says or does?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The EU purports to deliver aid to needy communities on the basis of neutral, impartial, and independent judgments. The grossly disproportionate aid given to the Palestinians, at the direct expense of much more beleaguered populations in Yemen and sub-Saharan Africa, exposes this claim as a self-righteous lie.

(full article online)

Politics Drives European Aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why do some people make the mistake thinking that Judeophobia, Antisemitism, anti Zionism, anti Jews, period, is limited to poor uneducated people?
When was it ever?  ]

Western entertainers adopt coward-bully trend against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ My , oh, my......how the teachings of Christianity and Islam are reaching......again.....a new high, and actually much higher as the attacks on Jews is now on every corner of the world. Thank you.
Thank you. Thank you. To all the ignorant Useful Idiots of the World. You make the world much better in your psychopathic ignorance which leads to any and all crimes against any and all Jews ]

4 Anti-Semitic Attacks on 3 Continents: Jews in UK, France, Australia, NYC Targeted


----------



## Sixties Fan

When we think of the various radical Islamic organizations that threaten the world, we usually think about ISIS or Al Qaeda. But there is one very important force that actually threatens the world in a major way that is often overlooked. The Hizbullah. They do not only stockpile a massive amount of weapons on Israel’s northern border. They are also working to take over the Lebanese government, and spread their criminal activity across the entire Western world. The terrorists tap into the drug smuggling trade in order to fund their terrorist activities in the Middle East.

(full article online)

The global threat that is hitting Europe hard


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notice that the Palestinian issue is not mentioned at all.

The Palestinian Authority was invited, but their response was pretty much that unless the Palestinian issue is the central focus of any conference on the Middle East, they want nothing to do with it.

Not only that, but the Palestinians have been lobbying Arab governments to boycott the conference:

(full article online)

This week we'll find out if Palestinians still have any political clout in the Arab world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Door to Door Project was launched for the purpose of helping Arab business people transfer their merchandise from Judea and Samaria to other areas in Israel directly and quickly and at a low cost.

Until the project’s launch, the “Back to Back” procedure for transfer of Arab goods for sale in to Israel required that an Arab businessperson deliver the goods to a crossing on an Arab-owned truck, where the merchandise would be unloaded, checked, and reloaded onto an Israeli truck that would bring the merchandise to its destination.

In recent months, the IDF’s Civil Administration initiated and led a pilot program in which five Arab production plants transferred their merchandise via the Tarqumiya Crossing, south of Hebron, to other areas in Israel using an Israeli truck that left the Arab production plant, underwent a security check and continued directly to its destination in Israel.

So far, the project has been crowned as a success. The Coordination of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT), the IDF unit tasked with implementing the government’s civilian policy in Judea and Samaria and vis-à-vis the Gaza Strip, reported that five Arab companies have increased their profits by more than NIS 500,000 in the first six months of the project’s implementation.

(full article online)

IDF Broadens Project that Boosts Arab Business in Hebron Area


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gazan Saved from Drowning as He Attempts to Swim to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Nothing pretty as the attacks and expression of anti Jewish feelings are again at an all time high.  Yes, this is 1939 all over again.  But the Jews have Israel, and they are not giving it up, as we know what some Christian and Muslims extremists want to do to ALL Jews ]

Paris hit with wave of anti-Semitic vandalism

Anti-Semitic flyers left on cars on University of Montana campus

20 swastikas spray-painted near Bondi Beach in Australia

‘Juden!’ spray painted in yellow on window of Paris bagel shop


The above was some of the actions against Jews and Jewish business, and houses of worship around the world which happened last week.  This is no different from has happened in past centuries when attacks happened at a minute's notice, and only Jews were targeted, in any part of Europe or the Muslim conquered world.

More to come, with or without fatalities.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is again.....Free Hunting Season on Jews.......get ready folks.
BE  ready. ]

Tree commemorating murdered French Jew chopped down amid anti-Semitic spate


----------



## MJB12741

New Evidence Supports Claims That Ilhan Omar Married Her Brother - Alpha News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oh, by the way, Egypt is a leader in organ trafficking ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Accusations about Israeli politicians stirring up hatred fall flat when compared to incitement that leads to horrific murders.

(full article online)

Who are the real racists in the Middle East?


----------



## rylah

*Why did the State Dept try to keep a report on Palestinian education classified?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It speaks for itself ]

Sharia Law may be headed to America


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: "Simply Bullets to Be Fired From an Arab Gun"


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/abu-yehuda/remembering-amalek/2019/02/12/


----------



## Sixties Fan

This list applies both to people on the left and the right, although they tend to use different dog-whistles, so some of these are surprising to some.

Adelson
AIPAC
Cultural Marxists
Dual loyalty
Elite
-Cultural Elite
-Hollywood Elite
Globalist
Hasbara
International bankers
Israel Lobby/Jewish Lobby
Likud
New York values
Rothschilds
Settler
Shekels
Soros
Talmudic
White Jews
Zionist

Some people on Twitter think "Benjamins" qualifies, since it is a Jewish name as well as referring to a hundred dollar bill. I'm not convinced - although that could change as a result of Omar's tweet.

These is not to be mixed up with words like "goyim" or "Shlomos" which hardly ever have a double meaning when used nowadays. They aren't dog whistles - they are whistles.

Certainly words like "ZioNazi" and "****" are not dog whistles, but pure antisemitism.

This list, though, seems a pretty good representation of words that can cause hate while hiding in plain sight. The responses in social media to when they are used, or looking up how they are used in antisemitic neo-Nazi websites, gives one a good idea that these words are not always innocent.

(full article online)

List of antisemitic dog whistles ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Let’s keep the laughter to a minimum, kuffar.



Linda Sarsour Raises Money for Muslim Child Killer Who Raped 15-Year-Old

By American standards, Domineque Hakim Marcelle Ray was a monster. But by the standards of Mohammed, who raped and killed countless people, Ray was a moderate. So why wouldn't Linda Sarsour fundraise for this monster?

"Domineque Hakim Marcel Ray was executed by the State of Alabama & denied his request to have his imam present. His final request was to AT LEAST have a proper Muslim burial. We can help make that happen," Sarsour tweeted.



Linda Sarsour could AT LEAST offer to bury the body under her garage floor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> Let’s keep the laughter to a minimum, kuffar.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour Raises Money for Muslim Child Killer Who Raped 15-Year-Old
> 
> By American standards, Domineque Hakim Marcelle Ray was a monster. But by the standards of Mohammed, who raped and killed countless people, Ray was a moderate. So why wouldn't Linda Sarsour fundraise for this monster?
> 
> "Domineque Hakim Marcel Ray was executed by the State of Alabama & denied his request to have his imam present. His final request was to AT LEAST have a proper Muslim burial. We can help make that happen," Sarsour tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour could AT LEAST offer to bury the body under her garage floor.


I would prefer they do what they did with Bin Laden.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  For every Million Monsters who murder Jews, there is one human being who goes out of their way to save them  ]

Former Greek FM Proud of ‘Righteous Among Nations’ Title Awarded to Father by Yad Vashem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Different Dividing of Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s keep the laughter to a minimum, kuffar.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour Raises Money for Muslim Child Killer Who Raped 15-Year-Old
> 
> By American standards, Domineque Hakim Marcelle Ray was a monster. But by the standards of Mohammed, who raped and killed countless people, Ray was a moderate. So why wouldn't Linda Sarsour fundraise for this monster?
> 
> "Domineque Hakim Marcel Ray was executed by the State of Alabama & denied his request to have his imam present. His final request was to AT LEAST have a proper Muslim burial. We can help make that happen," Sarsour tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour could AT LEAST offer to bury the body under her garage floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer they do what they did with Bin Laden.
Click to expand...


That's because You didn't see how they treat the bodies of their dead soldiers as garbage, it wouldn't deter anything.

One of  Jihadi's worst fears is getting shot by a woman.

Kurds, Israelis and Americans deploy women in the army,  when another big fish like Bin Laden is caught,
we should make sure they know he was shot by a heroic woman, either a sniper or a UAV commander.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> Let’s keep the laughter to a minimum, kuffar.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour Raises Money for Muslim Child Killer Who Raped 15-Year-Old
> 
> By American standards, Domineque Hakim Marcelle Ray was a monster. But by the standards of Mohammed, who raped and killed countless people, Ray was a moderate. So why wouldn't Linda Sarsour fundraise for this monster?
> 
> "Domineque Hakim Marcel Ray was executed by the State of Alabama & denied his request to have his imam present. His final request was to AT LEAST have a proper Muslim burial. We can help make that happen," Sarsour tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour could AT LEAST offer to bury the body under her garage floor.


 US Army Colonel  Alexander Rodgers used to bury them in pigskin.


----------



## Mindful

*Vogue Continues to Show Antisemitism is in Fashion
*
Fashion and lifestyle magazine Vogue continues to dress up their contempt for Jews by giving a platform to those who hate the world’s only Jewish state.

Because antisemitism is still in fashion.




Apparently, this is NOT Kim Kardashian. In other news, ” Freedom Fighter’s Collection”? WTF?
Arab designers are using clothes to start a conversation centered around pride of heritage – and it’s reaching the halls of American Congress.

“The aim of my designs is to preserve Palestinian indigenous culture while bridging the gap between Eastern and Western worlds,” pronounces Suzy Tamimi, a New York-based Palestinian designer who repurposes and combines traditional embroidery with contemporary designs. “I feel like this is a pivotal time.” The designer uses vintage remnants of Palestinian embroidery to complete her garments, interpreting themes of continuity, identity, and empowerment. She implements indigenous fabrics “to pay homage to the past with eyes set on the future.” Her practical athletic wear features traditional fabrics decorating sleeves and collars hand-embroidered by Palestinian women refugees. The words “freedom fighter” are printed in both Arabic and English in bold typography.

Let’s just pause here for a second. The “designer” is Suzy Tamimi. Sounds a lot like a member of the infamous Tamimi clan, which has spawned the likes of Shirley Temper, (another Vogue favorite), murderer Ahlam Tamimi, and the rest of her terror-loving family.

Also, let’s be brutally honest. “Freedom fighter” is politically correct speak for “terrorist”, and there is no such thing as “Palestinian indigenous.”

The conversation has since gained momentum and Tamimi doesn’t hesitate to tout her latest collection as a political and humanitarian expression. A boxing robe adorned with traditional Palestinian textiles features a unique crest. Tamimi presents a coat of arms with doves (universal symbols of peace), olive tree branches (cornerstones of Palestinian agriculture and heritage), and poppy flowers, intended to honor the lives lost in pursuit of freedom. “The crest and robe together make a clear statement relatable to all oppressed people of the world: we have to fight for our freedom.”

Note how there is the “let’s be all about peace” message. Nope, you don’t get to dress up your “nudge nudge wink wink” nod to your terrorist roots, and then pretend to be about doves and unicorns.

Vogue Continues to Show Antisemitism is in Fashion


----------



## Shusha

Mindful said:


> *Vogue Continues to Show Antisemitism is in Fashion*
> 
> Fashion and lifestyle magazine Vogue continues to dress up their contempt for Jews by giving a platform to those who hate the world’s only Jewish state.
> 
> Because antisemitism is still in fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is NOT Kim Kardashian. In other news, ” Freedom Fighter’s Collection”? WTF?
> Arab designers are using clothes to start a conversation centered around pride of heritage – and it’s reaching the halls of American Congress.
> 
> “The aim of my designs is to preserve Palestinian indigenous culture while bridging the gap between Eastern and Western worlds,” pronounces Suzy Tamimi, a New York-based Palestinian designer who repurposes and combines traditional embroidery with contemporary designs. “I feel like this is a pivotal time.” The designer uses vintage remnants of Palestinian embroidery to complete her garments, interpreting themes of continuity, identity, and empowerment. She implements indigenous fabrics “to pay homage to the past with eyes set on the future.” Her practical athletic wear features traditional fabrics decorating sleeves and collars hand-embroidered by Palestinian women refugees. The words “freedom fighter” are printed in both Arabic and English in bold typography.
> 
> Let’s just pause here for a second. The “designer” is Suzy Tamimi. Sounds a lot like a member of the infamous Tamimi clan, which has spawned the likes of Shirley Temper, (another Vogue favorite), murderer Ahlam Tamimi, and the rest of her terror-loving family.
> 
> Also, let’s be brutally honest. “Freedom fighter” is politically correct speak for “terrorist”, and there is no such thing as “Palestinian indigenous.”
> 
> The conversation has since gained momentum and Tamimi doesn’t hesitate to tout her latest collection as a political and humanitarian expression. A boxing robe adorned with traditional Palestinian textiles features a unique crest. Tamimi presents a coat of arms with doves (universal symbols of peace), olive tree branches (cornerstones of Palestinian agriculture and heritage), and poppy flowers, intended to honor the lives lost in pursuit of freedom. “The crest and robe together make a clear statement relatable to all oppressed people of the world: we have to fight for our freedom.”
> 
> Note how there is the “let’s be all about peace” message. Nope, you don’t get to dress up your “nudge nudge wink wink” nod to your terrorist roots, and then pretend to be about doves and unicorns.
> 
> Vogue Continues to Show Antisemitism is in Fashion




Wait, wait!  Trying to preserve indigenous culture in the diaspora.  Now where have I heard that before?!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Jew hatred masking as Anti Israel hatred, no one wants to see.  And it grows and grows, again and again, the same ideologies at hand.  1939, all over again ]

Massive spike in anti-Semitic violence in Germany in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Remorseless, Repulsive’ UK Antisemite Loses Court Appeal Over Conviction for Holocaust Denial on Social Media, in Landmark Judgement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is it antisemitism or anti-Zionism? Everyday, semantics are used to deflect what is obvious. When people argue over this it protects antisemitism. It does not matter whether in theory anti-Zionism and antisemitism are the same thing or not. It is a straw man argument. When you perform the duck test on anti-Zionist activity across the board, it soon becomes clear that antisemitism overflows in every corner of the anti-Israel movement. The duck test highlights just how seamlessly, blatant antisemitism has renamed itself.

I am in the middle of writing a large report that will hopefully meet my self-imposed end-of-February deadline. This particular post is not part of that and was never planned. It came about because in preparation for a talk I gave last night to students at KCL I needed to spend some time gathering examples of the similarity between anti-Zionism and classic antisemitism. This is what I found:

*The duck test*
What are examples of antisemitism? What are the tropes? I needed to work from a check-list, so turned to Wiki to find one. They have a page titled ‘antisemitic canards‘. It provides a list of different types of canards used to foster and legitimise hate against Jewish people throughout the ages. There are 20 classic types listed. They added the 9/11 conspiracy, which I ignored because I believe it captured in the essence of all the others.

Below are the results from the twenty I worked with. In those cases where the accusation predates Zionism (such as the killing of Christ), I have only used posts by people who ‘coincidentally’ are also anti-Israel activists:

(full article online)

Antisemitism and anti-Zionism. Performing the duck test


----------



## Sixties Fan

American Support for Israel Is Based on Strategic Interests, Not Just Morality


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This Imam truly misses his pigs and monkeys ]

Detroit imam says Jews prostitute their women to gain power. Media ignores. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surprising Republicans, Democratic House Unanimously Condemns Anti-Semitism


----------



## MJB12741

HUJ duo wins World University Debating Championship prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ah, those conspiracy theories abound ]

Iraqi VP, and former prime minister, says Jews are seeking to overthrow Iraq ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Weekly terror report: In memory of Ori Ansbacher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Zioness Movement*

The Zioness Movement is a coalition of activists and allies who express their Zionist and progressive values through collective action. They are driven by the belief that the same values of human rights and self-determination at the heart of progressive causes also underlie Zionism, the movement to achieve self-determination for a long-oppressed minority group. 

This is Video to present Zioness work, It was aired in New-York Woman's March 2019.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bahraini Foreign Minister Khalid bin Ahmed Al Khalifa said in a closed-door meeting at the Warsaw summit that Iran funding violence in the Middle East was the key challenge to overcome for peace.

(full article online)

Iran's ‘toxic money’ is stumbling block to Israeli-Palestinian peace


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Bahraini Foreign Minister Khalid bin Ahmed Al Khalifa said in a closed-door meeting at the Warsaw summit that Iran funding violence in the Middle East was the key challenge to overcome for peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iran's ‘toxic money’ is stumbling block to Israeli-Palestinian peace


What about US toxic money?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah has plans for Israel on the Golan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Golan Druze Mark Anniversary of Israeli Annexation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Audioboom / Spectator Books: Deborah Lipstadt on anti-semitism and what you can and can't say about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

*8. Avoid known racist tropes when speaking of Israel or Jews*
Words such as hypnotized, cabal, Jewish money, globalists, and many more have long been used to discredit Jews. Avoid them. If, for example, you wish to talk about Jewish influence on politics through organisations like AIPAC, carefully appraise your use of language and consider how much influence AIPAC really has compared to other organisations. (Hint: AIPAC’s “Jewish money” is only the second-biggest pro-Israel lobby in America. The biggest is actually CUFI, a Christian organization.)

*9. Recognize Jewish indigeneity to the land.*
Jews come from Judea. They lived in Israel for thousands of years. Denying the connection between Jews and Israel is antisemitism.

*10. Don’t blame Israel for the world’s ills*
If you’re tempted to blame the world’s ills on Israel, you’re exhibiting not only a lack of knowledge of world affairs, but demonstrable antisemitism. Portraying Israel as the cause of all that’s wrong in the world doesn’t lend itself to open, constructive debate.

In conclusion, it’s easy to criticize Israel without being antisemitic.  Focus on policy. Commit to accuracy. Include context. Eschew superficial chants. If you find that too hard, well, you may just be an antisemite.

(full article online)

How to Criticize Israel Without Being Antisemitic | HonestReporting


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> *8. Avoid known racist tropes when speaking of Israel or Jews*
> Words such as hypnotized, cabal, Jewish money, globalists, and many more have long been used to discredit Jews. Avoid them. If, for example, you wish to talk about Jewish influence on politics through organisations like AIPAC, carefully appraise your use of language and consider how much influence AIPAC really has compared to other organisations. (Hint: AIPAC’s “Jewish money” is only the second-biggest pro-Israel lobby in America. The biggest is actually CUFI, a Christian organization.)
> 
> *9. Recognize Jewish indigeneity to the land.*
> Jews come from Judea. They lived in Israel for thousands of years. Denying the connection between Jews and Israel is antisemitism.
> 
> *10. Don’t blame Israel for the world’s ills*
> If you’re tempted to blame the world’s ills on Israel, you’re exhibiting not only a lack of knowledge of world affairs, but demonstrable antisemitism. Portraying Israel as the cause of all that’s wrong in the world doesn’t lend itself to open, constructive debate.
> 
> In conclusion, it’s easy to criticize Israel without being antisemitic.  Focus on policy. Commit to accuracy. Include context. Eschew superficial chants. If you find that too hard, well, you may just be an antisemite.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How to Criticize Israel Without Being Antisemitic | HonestReporting



It's easy to criticize Israel without being antisemitic. Of course, if you are not antisemitic it's a LOT harder to find something to criticize.


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Right Word: A Historical Note On That Accusation of "Privilege"


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ First Saturday, then Sunday, then.....]

Outcry in Croatia as Anne Frank’s diary dropped from school curriculum


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. It seems that the Arab-Moslem terrorists may have to divert even more welfare fraud money from food allowances if they’re going to continue large salaries to Islamic terrorist killers and use their welfare checks for weapons to further the gee-had.


U.N. WFP to cut back food aid to Palestinians | Reuters


JERUSALEM/GAZA (Reuters) - The World Food Programme (WFP) is to cut food aid next year to about 190,000 poor Palestinians in Gaza and the occupied West Bank due a shortage of funds, the WFP’s senior official for the Palestinian Territories said on Wednesday.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

I believe the title of the linked article is a bit misleading, although not intentionally so. While Arabs-Moslems have a built-in hatred for Jews which derives from their politico-religious ideology, it’s perfectly accurate to acknowledge the 1,400 year old blood feud that causes the Sunni and Shia to slaughter each other wholesale even today. Those ancient hatreds burn as fiercely today as the did after the death of the inventor of Islamism.

To the Arab-Israeli alliance, the following countries met on January 7, 2005 to discuss their fear of a Shia "Crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are:Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Syria, and Turkey. 

While Arab nations despise Israel, they also understand that when... when they get themselves into a shooting war with Iran, it is the IDF that they will rely on for assistance. 

Hamas may think they have a "friend" in Iran, but that is simply delusional. Hamas is already viewed by Sunni Arabs as a threat.

Iran will choose only one path (ideology) in the coming Sunni-Shai internecine war. You know what they want.



*The New Arab–Israeli Alliance*

The New Arab–Israeli Alliance

The main drivers of chaos in the Middle East are conflicts between Sunni and Shia Muslims, between Arabs and Persians, and between secularists and Islamists. This has been true for decades, but with civil war in Syria, the rise of The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS), anarchy in Libya, a region-wide proxy war in Yemen, and an Iran unshackled by sanctions, it is obvious now even to casual observers. The Israeli–Palestinian conflict has been reduced almost to an asterisk


----------



## Hollie

I suppose it’s possible that the Iranian Mullocrats could turn their hezbollah stooges loose and start a shooting war with Israel. I would see Syrian territory as a part of the battleground as well as Lebanon. It’s difficult to think that the Lebanese could do anything to reign in Hizbollah and much of Lebanon could become a war zone as the hizbollah terrorists look for cover in civilian areas. 



IDF practices massive drill to ‘simulate conditions of war with Hezbollah’

February 15, 2019 / JNS) The Israeli army underwent a massive simulation within the past week to train troops for combat missions in conditions similar to those in Lebanon, announced the Israel Defense Forces on Friday.

Conducted by the 401st Brigade of the Armored Corps, the exercise was the largest one in recent years, reported Channel 12 news. The troops completed the training alongside the Israeli Air Force, in addition to the intelligence and engineering corps.


----------



## Hollie

*In Warsaw, even the group seating shows how much has changed in Israel-Arab relations

*
For the first time since the 1991 Madrid Conference, Arab nations sat down with Israel and announced cooperation on fighting Iran, making clear that the Israeli Palestinian conflict does not need to be resolved first as a condition for normalization.


----------



## Hollie

"The summit, which the Palestinians were not invited to...."

Here's a life lesson, Mahmoud. Wallowing in self pity will help you not. The debasement was brought on by the impotence which you exhibit. Employ introspection and you shall understand why your cycle of self hate causes you such angst. Fix that which makes you slaves to ignorance and retrogression and you shall be slaves no more…

*
Palestinians call on Arab countries to skip Mideast summit in Warsaw*

*https://www.jns.org/palestinians-call-on-arab-countries-to-skip-mideast-summit-in-warsaw/*

The summit, which the Palestinians were not invited to, is seeking, among numerous issues, to combat the Iranian threat and solve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twelve of my noteworthy tweets from this past week (I was very busy) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Progress in solving the Israeli-Palestinian conflict will be very helpful," he said, "and if the American plan succeeds in doing so, that's great."

"We wish all the best for Israel, we have many friends in the region and we would like you to join them,"  Qureishi concluded.
This is perhaps more astonishing than even the statements from Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.

Arab media has been reporting on this story, but it hasn't been in any English outlets that I have seen yet.

(full article online)

Pakistan's foreign minister:"Pakistan is interested in advancing its relations with Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Isn't it nice?  Finally !!!!   These antisemites DO KNOW where Jews come from  ]

The demonstrators yelled insults and cursed at Finkielkraut, and in one video clip were seen yelling, “You’re going to die, you’re going to hell.” Others told him to “go home” and* “go back to Tel Aviv.”* In a separate video clip some were heard screaming anti-Semitic curses, such as “dirty Zionist sh – t.”

(full article online)

Watch: Prominent French Jew Attacked in Paris by Yellow Vest Anti-Semites


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All some Arabs want is Peace.....but apparently not with Israel, aka, Jews ]

After Warsaw summit, Arabs launch ‘anti-normalization’ campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 100 years ago.....200 years ago.....300 years ago.....1000 years
ago......1500 years ago......today......now......everywhere....... it has not changed.......it will not change. ]

My Right Word: A Wales of a Pogrom


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And they say that they are only against Israel, and Pro Palestinians.....]

A campus infected with hostility: A professor says he's been targeted for being a conservative Jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

Introducing France 24 Watch


----------



## rylah




----------



## MJB12741

Way to go Israel!

Hezbollah terror chief fumes over Israel's 'open' ties with Arab states


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why We're Protesting Anti-Israeli UN Bias on March 18, 2019

UNHRC reports on countries in March 2019 session:
Israel - 7
NKorea - 2
Iran - 2
Syria - 1
Algeria - 0
China - 0
Iraq - 0
Pakistan - 0
Qatar 0
Russia 0
Somalia 0
Turkey 0
Venezuela 0
Zimbabwe - 0

#EnoughisEnoughEnough is Enough: March 18th Rally in Geneva to Protest UN Assault on Israel - UN Watchpic.twitter.com/LDzRwlXUmc

— UN Watch (@UNWatch) February 16, 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian official throws wrench into Israeli plan for railway link to Gulf


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why We're Protesting Anti-Israeli UN Bias on March 18, 2019
> 
> UNHRC reports on countries in March 2019 session:
> Israel - 7
> NKorea - 2
> Iran - 2
> Syria - 1
> Algeria - 0
> China - 0
> Iraq - 0
> Pakistan - 0
> Qatar 0
> Russia 0
> Somalia 0
> Turkey 0
> Venezuela 0
> Zimbabwe - 0
> 
> #EnoughisEnoughEnough is Enough: March 18th Rally in Geneva to Protest UN Assault on Israel - UN Watchpic.twitter.com/LDzRwlXUmc
> 
> — UN Watch (@UNWatch) February 16, 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imprisoned Hizb Ut-Tahrir Australia Leader Ismail Al-Wahwah, Whose Sermons And Statements MEMRI Has Translated Since 2012 And Which Have Been Provided To Authorities, Is Moved To Maximum Security Prison In Jordan; He Calls For Caliphate And For Waging Jihad Against The Jews Who Are 'The Most Evil Creatures Of Allah,' And Says: 'Our True Conflict Is With Europe And The U.S. – They Are The Enemy'


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth...s-justice-for-palestinian-killers/2019/02/15/


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Arab entities among 25 most racist nations on Earth ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

REUTERS/Ibraheem Abu Mustafa

Gaza Valley Faces Environmental Disaster

People driving through the municipalities of the Gaza Strip can easily tell when they have reached the Wadi Gaza Bridge. They are overcome with a bad smell that forces them to hold their nose to avoid inhaling the odor of waste and sewage coming from the valley, which has turned into an environmental disaster.






It should be noted that modern conveniences like indoor plumbing and waste management are low priorities when your standards for living are modeled on a 7th century Arab warlord as the perfect example for humanity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A major third flaw in the Walt/Mearsheimer article and book was a one-sided view of Israel as being the cause of all troubles in the region and of Palestinians are being innocent. They spend a lot of time calling Israel racist, of claiming that Israel is not a security asset for America but a liability, that Israel and the US do not share the same moral values. Those criticisms, while not specifically antisemitic, are mirrored by antisemites.

In short, while Walt now admits that the pro-Israel lobby is not all powerful and works like any other, the broad implication of the book was that the Israel Lobby has an outsized influence to push US leaders to make stupid decisions against national interests and towards selfish Israeli racist interests.

That is not too far off from saying that the Zionists control US policy, which Walt now admits is uncomfortably close to an antisemitic canard of Jews controlling US policy.

(full article online)

Stephen Walt actually gives a decent description of the Israel lobby. (Too bad he didn't follow it when he cowrote his book.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Need I say that organizations which spend this amount of time and money attempting to make Russia, Turkey, Morocco or any other country actually occupying another country's land, do not exit?  ]


Jews Who Pressure Israel and the Jews Who Help Them


----------



## Hollie

Mahmoud is angry. Angry Mahmoud is angry that Israel has withheld money that angry Mahmoud uses to pay Islamic terrorists,

Angry Mahmoud is a clown. Islamic terrorists should not be paid for committing acts of Islamic terrorism.

Angry Mahmoud should considering sucking up to the Shia Iranians and beg them for welfare money. 


*
Abbas about to inflict 
serious humanitarian crisis on Palestinians,
in response to Israeli decision to penalize PA
 for its support of terrorists

Abbas to inflict humanitarian crisis on Palestinians, after Israel penalizes PA for its support of terrorists - PMW Bulletins*

*PA to refuse approx. $2.2 billion (8 billion shekels) transfer of taxes from Israel in 2019, because Israel decided to deduct approx. $139.5 million (502 million shekels) that the PA uses to reward terrorists *

*PA shows it prioritizes terrorist rewards over best interests of entire Palestinian non-terrorist population*

*PA's refusal to accept nearly half of its budget would cripple the PA economy and cause a humanitarian crisis*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  et al,

This is not an unexpected outcome of a Government such as Gazans support.    Yes, I have to agree with our friend "Hollie." 



Hollie said:


> REUTERS/Ibraheem Abu Mustafa
> Gaza Valley Faces Environmental Disaster
> 
> People driving through the municipalities of the Gaza Strip can easily tell when they have reached the Wadi Gaza Bridge. They are overcome with a bad smell that forces them to hold their nose to avoid inhaling the odor of waste and sewage coming from the valley, which has turned into an environmental disaster.
> 
> ✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦✦​It should be noted that modern conveniences like indoor plumbing and waste management are low priorities when your standards for living are modeled on a 7th century Arab warlord as the perfect example for humanity.


*(COMMENT)*

Many of the Regional Failed States _(like the Ramallah and Gaza Governments)_ have such infrastructure weaknesses due to issues inherent in the overall system of government.

The "chilling effect" that the pro-Arab Palestinian supporters have described in the past _[especially by organizations such as Euro-Mediterranean Monitor for Human Rights (EMMHR)_] is (indeed) refers to the consequences of the adverse effects against the Israeli response to Arab Palestine (AP) hostile actions has on the ongoing and re-organization and reconstruction programs and projects funded by international donor contributions.  As the pro-Arab Palestinian non-governmental organizations (NGOs) across the Middle East - North African (MENA region) like to expound → the positive progress of any institutional nation building, infrastructure development, mechanisms to boost the economy, health and education, social welfare, and electricity utilities/distribution _(re-organization and reconstruction)_ programs and projects in the occupied Palestinian territories (oPt) have been systematically reduced to rubble by the extension of Israel military power made possible by American imperialism and regional exploitation.

And it all sounds good.  It presents itself to be both sound and valid.​
And every time I hear these repetitious arguments about the evil of American and Israel in regards to the continuation of the Israel-Palestinian Conflict, I shiver to the bone.  The counter-argument to the pro-AP presentation is not so elegant.  It is a variation on a theme.  

"The Iterated Prisoner's Dilemma" (IPD) which is so fundamental to international cooperation and mutual trust between nations and across cultures.  At the schoolyard level, you might have heard of it in the less dramatic name → "tit for tat."  The variation on the theme is: You smack me, I'll smack you back, only twice as hard. This political-military (POL-MIL) variant incorporates the practical logic that the opponent will learn that there is no benefit to a continued exchange of blows.

The counterpart to IPD is "Proportional Response" or excessive retaliation to the concrete and an advantage anticipated.  This is the point at which the exchange of slaps/smacks should stop.  However, in the MENA societies, known for extremist behaviors and asymmetric conflict with antisocial attitudes and a lack of political conscience, this is the "go-for-broke" position.  *IF* the extremist and asymmetric operators continue on against a nation or nations with a firm respect for "Proportional Response" theory → *THEN* the extremist and asymmetric operator _(having no respect for "Proportional Response" or Excessive Retaliation limits)_ will win any serious confrontation.

*(APPLICATION)*

the International Donor Community hold sympathy for the Arab Palestinian because the have a respect for the concept of "Proportional Response."  The Arab Palestinian has no regard for human suffering and unlimited destruction, so they will continue to exchange hostility and violent action --- eating up donor contributions until the Israelis capitulate.  *THUS* the dilemma.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Politics Drives European Aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cherry trees cut down and destroyed by Arab extremists in West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Threats, threats and more threats ]

Palestinians claim that Israel is planning to turn the area into a prayer site for Jews. The site, which once housed the offices of the Islamic Heritage committee, was closed by the Jerusalem Police in 2003 after for alleged involvement in political activities. In 2017, a court issued an order to keep the site closed until further notice.

Last week, Muslim worshipers entered the premises and prayed there, prompting the police to lock the gate with chains.

On Monday morning, dozens of worshipers, accompanied by officials from the Wakf Department, which is in charge of Islamic religious sites, attempted to force their way into the area, sparking a confrontation with police officers. The move came after east Jerusalem activists called on Muslims to arrive at the area to protest against the closure of the site.

(full article online)

Palestinians say Israel 'playing with fire' by closing Temple Mount gate


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of parliamentarians in France will this week propose new legislation that will classify anti-Zionism as a form of antisemitism, and therefore a crime, several French news outlets reported on Monday.

Sylvain Maillard — a deputy for France’s ruling center-right LREM party who heads the Antisemitism Study Group in the country’s National Assembly — told France Info on Monday that he and his colleagues had been examining the common roots of anti-Zionism and antisemitism “for several weeks.”

The group had concluded that “hatred of Israel is the new way of hating Jews,” Maillard said.

He continued: “We can criticize the government of Israel, but not question the very existence of this state. Nobody questions the existence of the French state or the German state.”

(full article online)

‘Anti-Zionism Is Antisemitism:’ French Parliamentarians Announce New Resolution Amid Rising Antagonism Toward Jewish Community


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu Achieves Major Diplomatic Triumph in Warsaw


----------



## Hollie

Fortunately, the psychopath in the memri clip is beyond her breeding years so in this particular case, the planet won't be burdened with another Islamo-bot, raised from infancy to die young in pursuit of murder and mayhem.

Lovely folks. A Koran, a knife and a lifetime of indoctrination into a Death Cult that defines murder / suicide as the peak of religious fulfillment for the young Islamo-bot. 


"Mother of Palestinian Knife Attacker in Praise of Son: He Was a Butcher, Knew How to Slaughter"

In a February 14, 2019 broadcast on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas/Gaza), the mother of Muhammad Said Muhammad Ali, a 19-year old Palestinian who was killed when he attacked Israeli policemen with a knife at Damascus Gate in Jerusalem, said that her son had been "a lion." She praised how he wielded the knife when he attacked the policemen, explaining that he had been a butcher. She then sang: "Muhammad Ali was a courageous man, oh knife commandos… You are the pride of Islam… Your knife sent those midgets run...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Angry Arabs Photoshop a yarmulke on Yemen minister at Warsaw meeting (but they have no problem with Jews) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan gives Palestinians larger role in running Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

"I am very proud, first of all, that I'm an Israeli Zionist Arab, and I have tied my destiny with Israel and the Jewish people, a peaceful nation," Zoabi said. "The Jewish nation is an example of peace, an example of love."

----

Zoabi also said she enjoys living under Israeli rule and has no desire to live in a Hamas or Arab state. 

(full article online)

Muslim woman fights for Israel despite death threats – watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands march in memory of Ori Ansbacher


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More information about the Jordanian move on the Temple Mount ]

Up to this point, the Waqf has been staffed solely by people linked to the Hashemite monarchy. But the newly-added members were selected from the Palestinian Authority and local Muslim leadership, and include top PA and PLO officials Khatem Abdel Kader and Adnan al-Husayni. Also among the new Waqf officials are the mufti of Jerusalem, Mohammed Hussein, and the president of Al-Quds University, Dr. Imad Abu Kishek, as well as Sheikh Ekrima Sabri – who is linked to the Turkish government.

(full article online)

Jordan Adds PA, PLO Members to Islamic Waqf, Fuel to Fire on Temple Mount


----------



## MJB12741

UNESCO Selects 3,000-Strong Israeli Singalong as ‘World Radio Day’ Theme Song


----------



## Sixties Fan

I didn't see any statements on the EU External Action page or on their Twitter feed about this, but Othman is a spokesperson for the EU.

I also couldn't find a single time that the EU condemned the Palestinian Authority "pay to slay" program. (The details have been presented to various EU nations by Palestinian Media Watch.)

Which means that the EU tacitly supports the Palestinians paying part of their budget to terrorists.


(full article online)

EU criticizes Israel for trying to stop payments to terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Explain to Trump that we're not budging on Judea and Samaria'


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Dirty Zionist”: The new anti-racist mantra


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The teachings of Islam are at it again.....in a place where most Jews have been forced to flee.... ]

Al-Emad called the non-Houthi people of Yemen donkeys, and said they should go to their ancestors in Israel, because the donkeys are Jews.

Al-Emad claimed that the true people of Yemen are those whose ancestors came from Muhammad He said: "You are a donkey race, the race of the Jews, and you have no honor, dignity, or pride."

 The video was widely condemned and denounced by a number of different members of Yemeni society and Yemeni and Gulf activists and media.

But no one was bothered by the antisemitism. No, they were truly insulted by being called Jewish, beyond being called donkeys.

(full article online)

Houthi leader insults Yemenis by accusing them of being donkeys - and Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Soldiers Arrest Palestinians Trying to Hit Cars on Road Used By Jews, Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Macron tells PM France will adopt definition of anti-Semitism mentioning Israel


----------



## Hollie

The average Arab-Moslem terrorist can make $580 per month on UNRWA welfare or the same amount in a comfortable Israeli jail. 


Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017

Defense Ministry exposes Palestinian terror price list of how much prisoners get on crime scale.

The Palestinian Authority paid terrorists and their families over $347 million last year, according to its own records, the Defense Ministry reported to the Knesset Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee on Tuesday.

The average income of a Palestinian is $580 per month, which is what the PA pays terrorists who are sentenced to three to five years in prison.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Testimonies from dozens of soldiers describing human rights violations and war crimes by terror groups to be submitted to The Hague

(full article online)

Reservists take case against Hamas to ICC


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report finds anti-Zionist groups, aiming to erase Israel's status as "Jewish State," are encouraging Arabs to move into Jewish communities.

(full article online)

New report: Jewish hold on Galilee weakening


----------



## Sixties Fan

Taking advantage of special access afforded them by the Israeli authorities for worship of the Ramadan holiday, Muslims on the Temple Mount desecrated and stole protected archaeological remains last week.

Eve Harrow speaks with preeminent archaeologist Dr. Gabi Barkay about this incredibly sensitive and sacred site.

He and Tzachi Dvira, who brought the latest travesty to the media’s attention, co-direct the Temple Mount Sifting Project to salvage remains of a massive illegal dumping nearly 20 years ago.

Why does this unconscionable behavior continue, and how is it relevant to those of us who respect all history and civilizations?

(listen online)

How Arabs carry out cultural terrorism on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare video of "Talmudic rituals" at Temple Mount this morning ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is what the real definition of "Progressive Except for Palestine" is. Because once you hack your way past the lies and slander about Israel that is considered sacrosanct by much of the "progressive" Left, you see a state that embraces liberal values but does not embrace suicide, squared off against a truly regressive death cult that does not hold a single progressive position on anything. (I don't use the phrase "death cult" lightly, but the overwhelming Palestinian support for the most reprehensible terror attacks shows that this characterization is accurate. And many in the so-called "progressive" community have embraced that same love of terrorists, especially by falsely claiming that murdering Jews is acceptable under international law.)

(full article online)

Who is "Progressive Except for Palestine?" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's antisemitism in Arab media ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Some Muslims doing to Europe, Australia, etc what they have been doing to Israel.  Is there a way of changing any of it? ]

Muslim Migrants set Sweden on fire


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: David Singer: Israel jettisons PLO as Negotiating Partner on Trump Peace Plan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heads of Jewish and Arab municipalities in Judea and Samaria gather at King David hotel for 'Regional Development Financing Initiative.'

(full article online)

Jewish mayors, Arab mukhtars meet for economic peace


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Some Muslims doing to Europe, Australia, etc what they have been doing to Israel.  Is there a way of changing any of it? ]
> 
> Muslim Migrants set Sweden on fire


 
Many years ago prior to 9-11 there was a book “ The Death of the West” where it was explained in great detail how Muslims were taking over Europe and Christians were going to eventually be a minority . It will one day be one giant Cesspool


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan,  et al,

I think that everyone that has a mental capacity above that of a moron knows _(almost instinctively)_ that there is no justification, worthy of consideration by humanity, that condones the murder, nor are they likely to believe that there is some sort of "open season" on Jews.  

What is disturbing is that the people and personalities of those that adopt terrorism as a strategy are not likely to be capable of assuming an arrangement, agreement, or treatise that would allow conflicting parties _(Israelis and Arab Palestinians)_ to coexist peacefully, either indefinitely or until a final settlement is reached.



scarierSixties Fan said:


> And many in the so-called "progressive" community have embraced that same love of terrorists, especially by falsely claiming that murdering Jews is acceptable under international law.)
> (full article online)
> Who is "Progressive Except for Palestine?" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

People and personalities, like Dr Muhammad Suleiman al-Farra, who openly incites violence and the continuation of conflict points the finger of hatred at the Jewish National Home.  His mantra is:
_•  "kill the polytheists wherever you may find them"  •
.......... ------------------------------------------------ ..........
•  See the Video  •
_​

			
				[B]Dr. Muhammad Suleiman Al-Farra[/B] said:
			
		

> Right. So the following has become our duty: "Kill the polytheists wherever you may find them." Today, you can rest assured that, according to the religious ruling, Palestine in its entirety constitutes a battlefield between us and the Jews. Therefore, we must strive to fight them using any means that might enable us to get to them anywhere in our pure land, using any means that might enable us to get to them anywhere in our pure land, in the hope of driving them out, Allah willing.



What is even more scary is that these closet sociopaths and psychopaths don't realize they are further promoting an environment of antisocial behavior.  Some of these background Islamic Clerics are incapable of empathy or feeling remorse over the deaths they advocate.

It is not really known why the Islamic Community of clerics allow this type of behaviors.  Their continued silence will eventually demonstrate the callous disregard for human life and paint the followers of Islam accordingly...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian official throws wrench into Israeli plan for railway link to Gulf


----------



## Sixties Fan

Breaking the Silence Smears IDF in Irish Journal |


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why should we hate Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty International Campus Group Torpedoing Creation of Jewish Society at University of Essex, Students Say


----------



## Sixties Fan

How this happened is a long story, but a simplified explanation is that a lie can become accepted as true when it is repeated enough times by enough people. And that’s what happened here, starting with the KGB’s creation of the Palestinian people in the 1960s, through the extended blackmail of Europe by Palestinian terrorism, bolstered by Western leftist guilt, and sealed by resurgent European and Islamic Jew-hatred.

The idea of swaps ought to be unacceptable to Israel, because it presupposes Arab ownership of all of Judea and Samaria. Why should Israel be required to compensate the Palestinians for taking its own land?

The next time someone tells you that the “West Bank” is “Arab land,” ask them how nineteen years of illegal Jordanian occupation made it so.

(full article online)

The absurdity of land swaps | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is also a remarkable achievement - people who decide on their own to make a difference and who work hard to succeed.

When I read stories like that, I have nothing but admiration for the people who overcome the odds (and who shake off the self-pity) and make a difference.

I don't know anyone who would read the Gaza story and try to come up with an angle to associate the women with terrorism or the abuses of the Hamas-led government.

Yet so many look at anything Israel does and their first, reflexive response is to figure out a way to tear it down. Either by saying that the act is directly criminal (seriously, Israel is exploiting the moon for rare minerals?) or to associate it with evil ("apartheid") or to claim that Israel is only acting that way in order to whitewash its supposed crimes.

It takes a special kind of hate to think that way. And that hate, whether it is against Israel or Jews, is an indication of the mental state of the hater far more than anything else.

Hate is inherently ugly. Even if one wants to make an artificial separation between Jews and the Jewish state to inoculate oneself against being called antisemitic, the hate against Israel is just as disgusting as hate against Jews or any other group.

(full article online)

Moonshots, potatoes and hate ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jews lived in Arabia and other lands outside of Israel for over 1500 years until the founding of Islam created hatred in the hearts of many Muslims who followed that ideology ]

Pro-Houthi Yemeni Politician Muhammad Tahir An'am: Our Hatred of the Jews Comes from the Quran


----------



## Sixties Fan

Disappointed that Arab Knesset members prefer to focus on the Palestinians instead of their constituents, many Israeli Arabs say they plan to support other parties • Activist Mohammed Kabiya: Parties that won't enter a coalition can't help anyone.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/02/22/the-arab-parties-abandoned-us/


----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 10, 1975, Daniel Patrick Moynihan spoke to the UN General Assembly, which had just passed Resolution 3379. The resolution declared Zionism “a form of racism.” In response, Moynihan said, the “abomination of anti-Semitism has been given the appearance of international sanction.”

A preposterous lie had been perpetrated by the General Assembly: that the term “racist” described a national movement distinguished by its conviction that anyone born of a Jewish mother, or any convert to Judaism, regardless of race, was part of the Jewish people. The General Assembly had also perpetrated an obscene lie: that the national movement of a people decimated by the Nazis was akin to Nazism.

The Soviet Union, for whom anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism both had their geopolitical uses, was among the foremost advocates for these lies, and in 1991, with the Soviet Union on the verge of dissolution, the UN repealed resolution 3379.

Reflecting on that repeal, 20 years later, UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon would agree that the “reputation of the United Nations was badly damaged by the adoption of resolution 3379.” But by then, the lie that Zionism is racism was again fashionable in some precincts. It is the marrow of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, whose defining 2005 call equates Israel with apartheid-era South Africa, and demands that, through academic, cultural, and economic boycotts, the Jewish nation should suffer the characteristic Jewish fate: exile, now not from England or Spain but from the international community altogether. In campuses across the United States, ever year, students and faculty participate in “Israel Apartheid Week” in the hope of hastening the day of that exile.

Anti-Semitism: A Return Engagement


----------



## Sixties Fan

I hate how it creates a state a mind so relentlessly negative, so embattled, so insecure. I hate how it turns the happiest, calmest people into furious Twitter warriors, into single-issue advocates. I hate the ugliness, the unhappiness, in the Jewish experience that it creates. I hate the paranoia, and how it makes Jews turn on Jews.

I hate how it seems to blot out everything else. How it makes Jewish life, the Jewish conversation, defined by others, not by its own terms. I don’t want to live like this.

It took me a long time to realize this, but I feel I have learned that the key to living with the flu is not to let my Jewish identity be defined by anti-Semitism. A Jewish life defined only by anti-Semitism, even the righteous fight against anti-Semitism, is a curse.

For Jews confronting the disease, the most important thing to remember and to share is the beauty of Judaism. Tweet a recipe, a book, a novel, not just your fury. Attend a Shabbat dinner, host one, light the Sabbath candles. Don’t just sit there seething; slip into the morning prayers, if only to meditate; say a blessing over a glass of water, as a point of mindfulness; or do whatever it is that you most identify with from Jewish culture or tradition. A bagel, an old song, even a joke. It all has healing power.

Don’t let your Jewish identity be defined by those who hate you. Instead make it a source of strength, something they can never touch, what our ancestors wanted Jewish life to be. They saw the rituals, the togetherness, the songs of the Sabbath as a palace in time, not a cage, a way of life whose purpose was to bring the deepest calm.

And the deepest confidence. Because whenever a Jew wanders around the British Museum in London, or the Met in New York and sees the Roman, Egyptian, and Assyrian remains, they can think, I was there. We are the people of forever. Not only the people killed by Hitler.

I think too many Jews have forgotten this. You can only live with anti-Semitism by not living by anti-Semitism. Etz Chaim is not only the name of the synagogue in Pittsburgh where the massacre took place last October. It is also one of the most beautiful phrases in our morning prayers, a description of the vitality of Judaism: “A tree of life”—Etz Chaim—“to those who seize it.”

Europe's Ubiquitous Anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One step towards sanity .....]

‘Yellow Vest’ Protester Who Showered French Jewish Intellectual With Antisemitic Abuse Will Go on Trial


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Second step towards sanity.... ]

British Jewish TV Presenter Rachel Riley, Actress Tracy Ann Oberman to Take Legal Action Over Twitter Abuse They Have Faced for Calling Out Labor Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Ottoman Empire fell, but the Muslim Empire is conquering....one city and country at a time  ]

Bye Bye Brussels. You have already been conquered


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boomerang’s Weekly Terror Report, February 14 – 21, 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 'Times' and Israel: A Review of 2018 - Commentary


----------



## Sixties Fan

Americans’ Two Conceptions of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain poised to define all of Hezbollah as a terror group, not just the "military wing" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some of what he says is word for word identical with the excerpts in Hill's forthcoming documentary. And they are lies.

Jiddah claims that he was jailed as a "political prisoner" for "political activities."

To prove how racist Israel supposedly is, he mentions that Israel in the 1980s (actually, 1990s) would not accept blood from Ethiopian Jews because their blood was "dirty" and Shimon Peres defended that decision. (In reality, because the incidences of HIV among the immigrants at the time were considered unacceptably high at about 1%, and the Israeli officials accepted and quietly discarded the blood so as not to embarrass them. When the news came out the Ethiopians rioted. Peres opened up an inquiry into the circumstances of the decision. The US didn't accept blood donations from Haitians and sub-Saharan Africans - including Ethiopians - starting in 1990 for the same reasons.)

Jiddah also claims that there is no anti-black racism among Palestinians. This is quite a lie. Blacks experience racism among the Palestinian and the larger Arab worlds. In fact, Marc Lamont Hill himself experienced it in Egypt. 

Jiddah doesn't mention that he was a member of the PFLP terror group. He might still be - in 2008, when asked if he was still active in the group, he answered, "Well if I admitted to it, it would mean I would have to go back to jail again... But I will tell you... I’m addicted to politics and especially to the policy of the PFLP." (He also said about President Obama: "for me, he is not black, he is a coconut, black on the outside, totally rotten, corrupted, white on the inside.")




Ali Jiddah and Yasir Arafat after he was released from prison in a swap

In the TOI interview, he admitted that he planted the bombs:
 “Due to the responses from my clients I am satisfied, and I am convinced that the work I am doing today is more effective than the bomb I planted in 1968,” he said.In other words, he decided that it is easier to destroy Israel by pushing lies to tourists and reporters who don't even bother to check out the truth - or, in Marc Lamont Hill's case,  journalists who actively try to hide the truth.

(full article online)

Marc Lamont Hill's new documentary features a terrorist bomber as a victim of Israeli racism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trees planted in memory of slain teen uprooted


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians in Jerusalem achieved the victory they had been longing for on Friday: Muslim worshippers crowding into the Golden Gate area of the Temple Mount, which has been under a closure order since 2003 because of Hamas activity there.

The police, who accepted the reality in order to avoid widespread, violent clashes, did carry out dozens of arrests, but unless something happens to reverse the narrative, the Palestinian gambit comprises another step in their yearslong campaign to chip away at the status quo on the Temple Mount, mostly for the benefit of the Palestinians and to the detriment of the Jews. Two new mosques have been built at Solomon's Stables and at the site of the ancient Al-Aqsa mosque; restrictions on when and where Jews are allowed to visit the Mount; and almost no enforcement of planning and construction and antiquities laws for years. Now they have focused on the Golden Gate.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/chipping-away-at-the-status-quo/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The more things change, the more they stay the same.  The Israel issue, its existence.   From 1920 until today.  Arabs do things to Jews they never dared to do against the Crusaders or the Turks for 900 years ]

'Palestinian cause is at top of the agenda'


----------



## Sixties Fan

On September 12, 2018, the U.S. Green Party wrote to the Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court on behalf of “the oppressed and besieged people of Palestine peacefully protesting on a weekly basis for their Right of Return,” accusing Israel of committing crimes against humanity, including genocide.
The U.S. Green Party ignores the grave Palestinian violations of some of the most basic and important ecological, and environmental principles that should surely constitute the backbone of any genuine Green party, including deliberate pollution of the air through the massive burning of tires, the deliberate arson of agricultural produce through the use of explosive kites and balloons, and the deliberate pollution of groundwater resources.
(full article online)

The U.S. Green Party’s Crusade against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ultra-Left bookstore cancels screening of film on Gaza because producer Max Blumenthal is such a pro-Syria turd ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Newspaper Investigation Uncovers Links Between Top Corbyn Aide and Anti-Israel Terror Groups


----------



## Sixties Fan

Swastikas, Antisemitic Graffiti Found in Amsterdam Ahead of Sports Match


----------



## Hollie

An interesting article that lays out some strategies that may be a part of the tunnel construction being undertaken by hizbollah. 

Much as they did in 2006, hizbollah will act independently from, and with no authorization from the Lebanese Parliament. A concerted act of war perpetrated by hizbollah, certainly where Israeli citizens are targeted, would cause Israeli to escalate the conflict. 



Hezbollah's tunnels offer sneak peek at looming major conflict with Israel

The tunnels are integral to this new threat. Built in violation of U.N. Security Council Resolution 1701 prohibiting Hezbollah’s rearmament in this area, they are reportedly wide enough to move heavy military equipment and large troop units. Yet even in the unlikely event Israel locates every tunnel (five have been uncovered thus far), Hezbollah will still use the terrain and towns of Southern Lebanon to complicate Israeli counterattacks and maximize civilian casualties.

Hezbollah is under no illusion such tactics will produce anything close to decisive military victory. Instead, these raids will target Israeli civilian communities where Hezbollah will seek to inflict as many casualties, take as many hostages and cause as much destruction as possible before ultimately being annihilated or withdrawing.

By inflicting significant casualties and “planting its flag” on Israeli territory, even briefly, Hezbollah will burnish its credentials as the only force capable of standing up to Israel. This also will compel Israeli leadership to respond forcefully in self-defense.

When Israel responds, Hezbollah will exploit Lebanese civilians’ suffering – brought about primarily by its own illicit tactics of using these civilians to shield military assets – to delegitimize Israel’s self-defense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lately, I have been spending some time reading the Twitter accounts of the ultra-Left haters of Israel.

They live in a bubble, of course. When they get into discussions with a Zionist they will make sure that the entire frame of reference is their accusations against Israel, and Zionists are put on the defensive. One mistake in their argument and the haters claim victory. And if the Zionists point out that other countries do worse things, they are accused of "whataboutism."

It's time to change the script.

Forget defense - go after these guys. Point out how hypocritical and immoral their positions are. Put them on the defensive and make them explain why Palestinians have rejected multiple peace offers, or why ethnic cleansing of Jews is not only permitted but encouraged by these so-called "progressives."

I've changed a lot of my Twitter habits over the past few days to push things in that direction as well:

(full article online)

Time to go on the offensive ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Lately, I have been spending some time reading the Twitter accounts of the ultra-Left haters of Israel.
> 
> They live in a bubble, of course. When they get into discussions with a Zionist they will make sure that the entire frame of reference is their accusations against Israel, and Zionists are put on the defensive. One mistake in their argument and the haters claim victory. And if the Zionists point out that other countries do worse things, they are accused of "whataboutism."
> 
> It's time to change the script.
> 
> Forget defense - go after these guys. Point out how hypocritical and immoral their positions are. Put them on the defensive and make them explain why Palestinians have rejected multiple peace offers, or why ethnic cleansing of Jews is not only permitted but encouraged by these so-called "progressives."
> 
> I've changed a lot of my Twitter habits over the past few days to push things in that direction as well:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Time to go on the offensive ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Israel has been on the offensive  for a long tome. They spend many millions of dollars every year just to shut people up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, I have been spending some time reading the Twitter accounts of the ultra-Left haters of Israel.
> 
> They live in a bubble, of course. When they get into discussions with a Zionist they will make sure that the entire frame of reference is their accusations against Israel, and Zionists are put on the defensive. One mistake in their argument and the haters claim victory. And if the Zionists point out that other countries do worse things, they are accused of "whataboutism."
> 
> It's time to change the script.
> 
> Forget defense - go after these guys. Point out how hypocritical and immoral their positions are. Put them on the defensive and make them explain why Palestinians have rejected multiple peace offers, or why ethnic cleansing of Jews is not only permitted but encouraged by these so-called "progressives."
> 
> I've changed a lot of my Twitter habits over the past few days to push things in that direction as well:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Time to go on the offensive ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been on the offensive  for a long tome. They spend many millions of dollars every year just to shut people up.
Click to expand...

Hey, stop attempting to delegitimize Israel and the Jews, and no money will be needed to be spent.  And it is not to "shut people up" but to educate people as to what Israel is really about.

BDS spends far more money trying to destroy Israel, with no results worth anything.   Any and all of the BDS money could have not only fed, clothed and given a home to the people of Gaza and the PA, but all over Asia, Africa, Asia, the Americas, well......all over the world.

Stop the waste of time, money, resources and lives which is meant to only feed primitive minds to kill the Jewish people and destroy Israel.

The primitive ones will never achieve their goal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the conference, Adnan Tanriverdi, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's top military advisor, delivered a speech detailing the inner workings of the "Islamic Confederal State" that Tanriverdi's Strategic Research Center for Defenders of Justice (ASSAM) aims to establish with 61 Muslim countries.


Judging by an article Tanriverdi penned in 2009, the purpose of this joint Islamic force is to defeat Israel, which "should be made to get engaged [in war] and the length of the war should be extended."


Erdogan and his chief military advisor are obviously engaging in projection. It is Turkey that has ethnically cleansed itself of Greeks, Assyrians and Armenians, and that is now targeting Syrian Kurds. It is the Turkish government's continued aggression against various peoples in Israel, Syria, Iraq, Cyprus and other countries that is a threat to world peace; not Israel. It is Turkey, not Israel, whose destabilizing foreign policy needs to change.

(full article online)

Turkey: Uniting an "Army of Islam" to Defeat Just One Country


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Lately, I have been spending some time reading the Twitter accounts of the ultra-Left haters of Israel.
> 
> They live in a bubble, of course. When they get into discussions with a Zionist they will make sure that the entire frame of reference is their accusations against Israel, and Zionists are put on the defensive. One mistake in their argument and the haters claim victory. And if the Zionists point out that other countries do worse things, they are accused of "whataboutism."
> 
> It's time to change the script.
> 
> Forget defense - go after these guys. Point out how hypocritical and immoral their positions are. Put them on the defensive and make them explain why Palestinians have rejected multiple peace offers, or why ethnic cleansing of Jews is not only permitted but encouraged by these so-called "progressives."
> 
> I've changed a lot of my Twitter habits over the past few days to push things in that direction as well:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Time to go on the offensive ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



FINALLY!
Paradigm change on the horizon, both home and among family abroad.
Will look like the sky is falling but that's only the last desperate attempts of dying lies against clarity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"My Truth" reserve soldier's organization Director Avichai Shorshan strongly criticizes the Breaking the Silence exhibition in the European Union taking place.

"The exhibition that the Breaking the Silence organization is currently conducting in the European Union is a stab in the back of IDF soldiers," says Shorshan. "The attempt to present IDF soldiers as war criminals is once again a huge tailwind of moral support for the terror organizations operating against our soldiers.

(full article online)

'A knife in the back of IDF soldiers'


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC and Guardian as fake news outlets. Enabling antisemites.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pittsburgh mayor to 'Post': ‘Hate speech leads to hate crime’


----------



## Hollie

It really is something of a joke to be presented with the

_Poor, oppressed Pal’istanian’s™️ _slogan. These people have endless welfare dollars to spend on Islamic terrorist infrastructure but money for improving their lives, not so much.

*Hamas Terror Tunnels- Built with Gazans’ Stolen Money*

*http://www.cogat.mod.gov.il/en/Our_Activities/Pages/Hamas-Terror-Tunnels-18.5.17.aspx
*
Terror tunnels, the main investment of the Hamas terror organization, are not aimed to create a better future for the residents of Gaza, but are rather destroying it, propelling Gaza toward a conflict with Israel. Hundreds of millions of dollars, many of which comes from foreign aid, which Hamas diverts to tunnel building rather than to aid Gaza’s two million residents.

Building materials such as cement, wood and metal, and even more expensive resources such as gas, electricity and tax revenue are being diverted to building Hamas’ terror tunnels. Hamas is betraying its own people, the people of Gaza, by using these variable resources to harm Palestinians rather than aid them, and secondly Hamas is betraying the International Community who donated these good to aid the civilians of Gaza.




So... say it with me.... aww, those _Poor, oppressed Pal’istanians™️_


----------



## Hollie

More of the happy-fun Islamic terrorist welfare fraud.


----------



## Hollie

With 120 million dollars, the top welfare fraud recipients in two of the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza’istan could make themselves rich.

The Richest Terror Organizations in the World

*#3 - Hamas

#8 – Palestinian Islamic Jihad*


----------



## Coyote

As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews

AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.

In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.



I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."  

The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
Click to expand...

Good...I hope you do that with all claims.


----------



## Coyote

Jewish Settlers, Attacked, Needed Help. A Palestinian Doctor Didn’t Hesitate.

DAHRIYA, West Bank — The Palestinian doctor was on his way to Jerusalem to join in Ramadan prayers when he made a decision that many in Israel found inspiring: He helped save the lives of Jewish settlers.

Dr. Ali Shroukh, 45, was driving with his brothers along a West Bank road on Friday when they came upon a car that had flipped over onto its roof. The vehicle — big and boxy, with room to fit many children — seemed easily identifiable as belonging to a Jewish settler.

The car had crashed after a Palestinian gunman fired on it, killing the driver, Rabbi Michael Mark, 46, a father of 10. His wife was critically injured, and one of the two children in the car, a teenage girl, was seriously wounded. The family was on its way to Jerusalem to visit Rabbi Mark’s mother.

Dr. Shroukh did not realize that he was witnessing the aftermath of a terrorist attack. His instinct was simply to help.


----------



## Hollie

‘Non-Violent’ Palestinian Rock-Throwers Murder Another Israeli

_‘Non-Violent’ Palestinian Rock-Throwers Murder Another Israeli

JNS.org – _Another Israeli has been murdered, after having been struck in the head by what _Haaretz _described as a “heavy brick.”

For years, major American news media outlets have portrayed Palestinian rock-throwers as “peaceful” protesters, even when they throw rocks and bricks.


----------



## Coyote

‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...

Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good...I hope you do that with all claims.
Click to expand...


There is a lot to upack here.  But I'd argue right away that "a gang of a dozen armed Jews descended to the Palestinian village and opened fire" is deliberately misleading and demonizing.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> ‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...
> 
> Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line



Why did you throw in the word "peaceful" here?  No one on Team Israel is going to argue that throwing rocks at cars is "peaceful".  Sounds like Israel did the right thing charging him with manslaughter.  

Or are you suggesting that he should be celebrated as a hero, have a school or a street named after him and receive a lifetime payment of NIS 12,000 as reward?


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good...I hope you do that with all claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot to upack here.  But I'd argue right away that "a gang of a dozen armed Jews descended to the Palestinian village and opened fire" is deliberately misleading and demonizing.
Click to expand...


If you agree with me, don't post misleading and demonizing comments.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...
> 
> Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you throw in the word "peaceful" here?  No one on Team Israel is going to argue that throwing rocks at cars is "peaceful".  Sounds like Israel did the right thing charging him with manslaughter.
> 
> Or are you suggesting that he should be celebrated as a hero, have a school or a street named after him and receive a lifetime payment of NIS 12,000 as reward?
Click to expand...


For the same reason theposter above me threw in the word “non violent”.

Why is it only problematic for you in this instance?

A bit more information...seems this kid is a bit of a local celebrity with supporters collecting money on his behalf.

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...rged-with-killing-palestinian-woman-1.6896612

A number of leading rabbis in religious Zionist circles published an open letter on Thursday calling for people to donate to defend a 16-year-old suspect who is charged with killing Aisha Rabi, a 47-year-old Palestinian woman. 

A rock was thrown at Rabi's car while she was driving with her husband and nine-year-old daughter in October. The rock shattered the windshield and struck Rabi, killing her.

The rabbis, including former Knesset member Haim Druckman, called on people to “donate generously” to a fund called Free Z.N. - the suspect's initials - “so that justice can quickly come to light.”


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good...I hope you do that with all claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot to upack here.  But I'd argue right away that "a gang of a dozen armed Jews descended to the Palestinian village and opened fire" is deliberately misleading and demonizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you agree with me, don't post misleading and demonizing comments.
Click to expand...

I posted what the article said.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> As West Bank Violence Surges, Israel Is Silent on Attacks by Jews
> 
> AL MUGHAYIR, West Bank — A gang of a dozen or so armed Jewish settlers descended from a hilltop outpost to the Palestinian village below and opened fire, witnesses said. Israeli soldiers arrived, and instead of stopping the settlers, the witnesses said, they either stood by or clashed with the villagers.
> 
> In the melee, Hamdy Naasan, 38, a Palestinian father of four, was shot and killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good...I hope you do that with all claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot to upack here.  But I'd argue right away that "a gang of a dozen armed Jews descended to the Palestinian village and opened fire" is deliberately misleading and demonizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you agree with me, don't post misleading and demonizing comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted what the article said.
Click to expand...


It was your choice to post it without researching the incident and providing a more balanced approach.  If you don't want to be seen as misleading and demonizing Israel -- don't post that stuff.  What you choose to post is on you.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...
> 
> Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you throw in the word "peaceful" here?  No one on Team Israel is going to argue that throwing rocks at cars is "peaceful".  Sounds like Israel did the right thing charging him with manslaughter.
> 
> Or are you suggesting that he should be celebrated as a hero, have a school or a street named after him and receive a lifetime payment of NIS 12,000 as reward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason theposter above me threw in the word “non violent”.
> 
> Why is it only problematic for you in this instance?
> 
> A bit more information...seems this kid is a bit of a local celebrity with supporters collecting money on his behalf.
> 
> Top rabbis call for donations to Israeli charged with killing Palestinian woman
> 
> A number of leading rabbis in religious Zionist circles published an open letter on Thursday calling for people to donate to defend a 16-year-old suspect who is charged with killing Aisha Rabi, a 47-year-old Palestinian woman.
> 
> A rock was thrown at Rabi's car while she was driving with her husband and nine-year-old daughter in October. The rock shattered the windshield and struck Rabi, killing her.
> 
> The rabbis, including former Knesset member Haim Druckman, called on people to “donate generously” to a fund called Free Z.N. - the suspect's initials - “so that justice can quickly come to light.”
Click to expand...


Hollie's comment about "non-violent" is sarcasm in response to Team Palestine's frequent refrain of "non-violent, peaceful protests" which we all know is bullshit.  In contrast, Team Israel recognizes that rock throwing is definitely violence and an act of terrorism.  Further, Israel is doing EXACTLY the right thing by prosecuting this terrorist.  

The rabbis call to donate for the legal defense of the boy, from my understanding, is a direct response to a video from the boy's father that his child was at home and not involved in the incident.  (Apparently untrue given the evidence, imo).  BUT to suggest that rabbis want to raise money to defend the boy, knowing he is guilty of a terrorist act, is (again) misleading.  

Throwing rocks is violence.  Lethal violence.  Its illegal.  Its deserving of punishment.  Period.  Now -- go check in with Team Palestine and see if they agree.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Amazing....]

LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’


Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.

That's rich.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> ‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...
> 
> Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line



I’m thinking that you don’t see the difference between rock throwing as a team sport supported and sanctioned by Arabs-Moslems vs. Jewish minors facing charges for that activity.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
Click to expand...


You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism. 

Go explain that to rich.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
Click to expand...

Some Palestinians are terrorists, and are very proud of it:

Deaths: 17 total (including perpetrators): 6 Isra...
Attack type: Hostage-taking; Mass murder; Ma...
Motive: Israeli–Palestinian conflict
Target: Israeli Olympic team

Munich massacre - Wikipedia


It is their favorite sport.  Blessed by Allah himself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.

They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Palestinians are terrorists, and are very proud of it:
> 
> Deaths: 17 total (including perpetrators): 6 Isra...
> Attack type: Hostage-taking; Mass murder; Ma...
> Motive: Israeli–Palestinian conflict
> Target: Israeli Olympic team
> 
> Munich massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It is their favorite sport.  Blessed by Allah himself.
Click to expand...

Why do you never mention all the Palestinians massacred by Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.
> 
> They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.
Click to expand...

What an amazingly weak defense as to why the Arab Palestinians have it written in the Charters that their intent is to destroy Israel and kill all Jews because Allah consider all Jews servants to Muslims.

Just look at Iran, Turkey, Lebanon, Syria, etc.   
They have Nothing to do with the Palestinian- Israeli conflict, except that Allah tells them all that Israel must not exist and it is their purpose in life to destroy Israel.

By all means, keep fooling yourself with your love for Islam's intention of destroying Israel.  You will applaud anyone else for what you unable to do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Palestinians are terrorists, and are very proud of it:
> 
> Deaths: 17 total (including perpetrators): 6 Isra...
> Attack type: Hostage-taking; Mass murder; Ma...
> Motive: Israeli–Palestinian conflict
> Target: Israeli Olympic team
> 
> Munich massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It is their favorite sport.  Blessed by Allah himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you never mention all the Palestinians massacred by Israel?
Click to expand...

Israel does not do that. It is all in your attempt to change facts of history.
1920 on.  There is historical evidence of the endless attempts of Arabs in the region of Palestine intent on murdering and actually murdering all the Jews they find.

You know that.

You are simply keeping your hope that the evidence will someday, somehow disappear in history in the future.

It will not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.
> 
> They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an amazingly weak defense as to why the Arab Palestinians have it written in the Charters that their intent is to destroy Israel and kill all Jews because Allah consider all Jews servants to Muslims.
> 
> Just look at Iran, Turkey, Lebanon, Syria, etc.
> They have Nothing to do with the Palestinian- Israeli conflict, except that Allah tells them all that Israel must not exist and it is their purpose in life to destroy Israel.
> 
> By all means, keep fooling yourself with your love for Islam's intention of destroying Israel.  You will applaud anyone else for what you unable to do.
Click to expand...

It is Israel that is destroying Palestine.

What is your point?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.
> 
> They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an amazingly weak defense as to why the Arab Palestinians have it written in the Charters that their intent is to destroy Israel and kill all Jews because Allah consider all Jews servants to Muslims.
> 
> Just look at Iran, Turkey, Lebanon, Syria, etc.
> They have Nothing to do with the Palestinian- Israeli conflict, except that Allah tells them all that Israel must not exist and it is their purpose in life to destroy Israel.
> 
> By all means, keep fooling yourself with your love for Islam's intention of destroying Israel.  You will applaud anyone else for what you unable to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel that is destroying Palestine.
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...

It is the Palestinian Leadership which wants to destroy Israel which is destroying any attempts and hope for them to have a State.
Just as it happened in 1937, 1947, 2000 and 2008.

The point is:

YOU are a liar for terrorists who want to destroy Israel and kill all Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.
> 
> They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.
Click to expand...


No, the Arabs-Moslems rioting near the Israeli border with deadly weapons threatening to "tear the hearts out of Jews" are not a threat. The tunnels built by islamic gee-had are not a threat. Hamas is not a threat to Israel citizens.

Your apologetics for islamic terrorist misfits is really vile.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Amazing....]
> 
> LA Mayor’s Office: Downtown Mural ‘Shameful Act of Anti-Semitism’
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints from the same people who portray Palestinians as terrorists.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the fact that Pal’istanians are portrayed by various nations as terrorists due to continued acts of terrorism.
> 
> Go explain that to rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, Israel's terrorist trope.
> 
> They just do that because Israel told them to. Palestine is not a threat to any of them. It is just political name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an amazingly weak defense as to why the Arab Palestinians have it written in the Charters that their intent is to destroy Israel and kill all Jews because Allah consider all Jews servants to Muslims.
> 
> Just look at Iran, Turkey, Lebanon, Syria, etc.
> They have Nothing to do with the Palestinian- Israeli conflict, except that Allah tells them all that Israel must not exist and it is their purpose in life to destroy Israel.
> 
> By all means, keep fooling yourself with your love for Islam's intention of destroying Israel.  You will applaud anyone else for what you unable to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel that is destroying Palestine.
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...


You're simply making excuses for incompetent, retrograde Arabs-Moslems who have a history of making poor choices and seek to place blame for their failures on others.

Recognize why you are a failure and you can take steps to correct the behavior.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2019 may only be two months old, but it’s already become painfully clear that antisemitism around the world will be the issue that dominates the Jewish media throughout this year. From Crown Heights to Buenos Aires, from Paris to Melbourne, antisemitic outrages of some sort are being reported on a near-daily basis.

The statistics tell an equally sobering story. In Germany, violent attacks on Jews rose by 60 percent in 2018. In France, there was an overall rise of 74 percent in the number of antisemitic actions. In the UK, the number of antisemitic incidents climbed to 1,652, the highest number recorded in more than three decades. In the US, murders committed by far-right extremists increased by 37 percent in 2018, incorporating in their number the eleven Jewish worshippers murdered by a neo-Nazi gunman at Pittsburgh’s Tree of Life Synagogue on Oct. 27.

But as one of the more seasoned observers of antisemitism explained to The Algemeiner on Tuesday, this constant stream of disturbing images and rising numbers didn’t come out of nowhere. Rather, he said, the degree of intensity is reflective of society’s ability to control the latent antisemitism that always lies beneath its surface.

“To believe that we can eradicate antisemitism is a pipe dream,” said Abraham Foxman, the national director emeritus of the Anti-Defamation League and the head of an antisemitism study program at the Museum of Jewish Heritage — A Living Memorial to the Holocaust in New York City.  “If we didn’t find a vaccine after Auschwitz, we’re not gonna find one now.”

(full article online)

‘Tolerance for Bigots Is What’s Scary,’ Says Ex-ADL Chief Foxman of Rising Global Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu: ‘There Won’t Be Another Mosque on the Temple Mount’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Random World attacks on Jews and Jewish properties so far this month.    It is 1939 all over again.  Jew Hunting Season.  No, Virginia, the Inquisition has never ended, it simply got worse. The Holocaust was a direct effect of centuries of teachings, and attacks and humiliation on Jews ]

Elderly Jewish Londoner punched in face in suspected hate crime

Attack on Argentina’s chief rabbi raises fears of antisemitism

France in shock over Jewish cemetry attack amid rising antisemitism - Vatican News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Freedom of Speech*
It is extremely sad that people in America feel like they do not have freedom of speech when they voice their opinion. In this video, Vanesa Levine explains how she was silenced and asked to leave an event for asking a simple question. She just was asking a question that challenged the “other side,” and no one wanted to hear it. No one could tolerate that maybe there is a different truth. Is that what America has come to?

*When it Gets Violent *
Not only was Vanesa booed and silenced at the Harvard Club, but she was assaulted by a Palestinian Arab. She was called names. Why? Because she was trying to share the truth. She put it perfectly: “So apparently, one side is very hateful. The other one is looking for answers and for solutions.” Vanesa could not have said it any better. This incident is an example of what happens, sadly, when one person tries to stand up and challenge the lies being spread. People need to know this. Don’t let Vanesa’s voice be silenced!

(video online)

Woman at Harvard Club gets assaulted by Palestinian Arab for asking a simple question


----------



## Sixties Fan

No More Mr. Nice Jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Freedom of Speech*
> It is extremely sad that people in America feel like they do not have freedom of speech when they voice their opinion. In this video, Vanesa Levine explains how she was silenced and asked to leave an event for asking a simple question. She just was asking a question that challenged the “other side,” and no one wanted to hear it. No one could tolerate that maybe there is a different truth. Is that what America has come to?
> 
> *When it Gets Violent *
> Not only was Vanesa booed and silenced at the Harvard Club, but she was assaulted by a Palestinian Arab. She was called names. Why? Because she was trying to share the truth. She put it perfectly: “So apparently, one side is very hateful. The other one is looking for answers and for solutions.” Vanesa could not have said it any better. This incident is an example of what happens, sadly, when one person tries to stand up and challenge the lies being spread. People need to know this. Don’t let Vanesa’s voice be silenced!
> 
> (video online)
> 
> Woman at Harvard Club gets assaulted by Palestinian Arab for asking a simple question


It is Israel's occupation. Why should the solution be laid at the feet of the Palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting


The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
> Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.
Click to expand...


What part of that statement is a lie?  Hamas did take control of the Gaza Strip violently, throwing their opponents off of roofs.  These are the thugs that you are supporting.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
> Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of that statement is a lie?  Hamas did take control of the Gaza Strip violently, throwing their opponents off of roofs.  These are the thugs that you are supporting.
Click to expand...

Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent years, Jews have increasingly found themselves at the center of political debates in America and Britain, often in relation to Israel and Jews’ connections to Israel.

While criticism of Israel and advocacy for Israel is not inherently antisemitic, much of it departs from the realm of fair comment and crosses the boundary into antisemitism. But, when this is pointed out, Jews are often accused of ‘playing the antisemitism card’. This makes light of bigotry, and undermines the ability to separate between legitimate criticism and illegitimate smears. In the absence of a single universally accepted definition of antisemitism, perhaps this list of things to remember will help people who want to fairly criticize Israel without falling into antisemitic canards or tropes.

(full article online)

How to Criticize Israel Without Being Antisemitic | HonestReporting


----------



## Votto

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> UN ESCWA members define themselves as apartheid states, by their own definition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Good article!


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Netanyahu: ‘There Won’t Be Another Mosque on the Temple Mount’



Good.  Four mosques and no synagogues or Temple on Judaism's most holy site is already a travesty of justice and equality.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paywalled on the linked article and I'm still researching this, but there is WAY more to this story than, "a gang of "settlers" (code word for Jews) walked down a hillside and randomly started shooting Arab Palestinian villagers."
> 
> The first clue is "in the melee" -- aka the stabbing attack and rock riot by the Arab Palestinian villagers which was the inciting incident.  I'm gonna keep looking to find out what REALLY happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Good...I hope you do that with all claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot to upack here.  But I'd argue right away that "a gang of a dozen armed Jews descended to the Palestinian village and opened fire" is deliberately misleading and demonizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you agree with me, don't post misleading and demonizing comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted what the article said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was your choice to post it without researching the incident and providing a more balanced approach.  If you don't want to be seen as misleading and demonizing Israel -- don't post that stuff.  What you choose to post is on you.
Click to expand...

Do you make similar demands to those who post misleading and demonizing stuff on the Palestinians?  Do you ever question it and ask for a more balanced approach?  Look around you.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Peaceful’ Jewish rock thrower charged in the murder of Palestinian mother...
> 
> Israeli Court Charges Jewish Minor With Manslaughter In Stone-Throwing Incident - The Media Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking that you don’t see the difference between rock throwing as a team sport supported and sanctioned by Arabs-Moslems vs. Jewish minors facing charges for that activity.
Click to expand...

You are right.  I dont see much difference when people are murdered and the adults around them collude to excuse it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
> Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of that statement is a lie?  Hamas did take control of the Gaza Strip violently, throwing their opponents off of roofs.  These are the thugs that you are supporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.
Click to expand...


I guess your Death Cult heroes throwing people off of roof tops was just Islamo-boys having fun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
> Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of that statement is a lie?  Hamas did take control of the Gaza Strip violently, throwing their opponents off of roofs.  These are the thugs that you are supporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your Death Cult heroes throwing people off of roof tops was just Islamo-boys having fun.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Do you make similar demands to those who post misleading and demonizing stuff on the Palestinians?  Do you ever question it and ask for a more balanced approach?  Look around you.




Well, actually, no.  I DO hold you to a higher standard.  You generally tend to have a sense of balance and integrity about you.  You are one of the few people here with whom I feel I can hold an actual conversation about the complexities of the situation with some degree of reasonableness.  Which is why I am especially discomfited when you color outside those lines.  I would expect you to treat me the same way, if I posted a misleading and demonizing article about the Arab Palestinians.  And I would encourage you to call me out on it.

You and I have both called out "our side" on occasion.  I think its a good thing when we do


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority managed Gaza’s affairs until 2007, when Hamas violently seized control of the Strip, killing and expelling Fatah personnel.​
> Why do they keep pimping that lie? Then base their conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of that statement is a lie?  Hamas did take control of the Gaza Strip violently, throwing their opponents off of roofs.  These are the thugs that you are supporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your Death Cult heroes throwing people off of roof tops was just Islamo-boys having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


I’m not responsible for your hurt feelings. The Dark Age psychopaths you define as heroes are yours to defend.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make similar demands to those who post misleading and demonizing stuff on the Palestinians?  Do you ever question it and ask for a more balanced approach?  Look around you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, no.  I DO hold you to a higher standard.  You generally tend to have a sense of balance and integrity about you.  You are one of the few people here with whom I feel I can hold an actual conversation about the complexities of the situation with some degree of reasonableness.  Which is why I am especially discomfited when you color outside those lines.  I would expect you to treat me the same way, if I posted a misleading and demonizing article about the Arab Palestinians.  And I would encourage you to call me out on it.
> 
> You and I have both called out "our side" on occasion.  I think its a good thing when we do
Click to expand...

Ah....I owe you an apology for has recently been just bad attitude.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> You are right.  I dont see much difference when people are murdered and the adults around them collude to excuse it.



Throwing rocks at cars is the use of lethal force.  We agree on that, right?  

Throwing rocks at cars is a form of terrorism and it should be considered a criminal activity with consequences.  We agree on that, right?

Throwing rocks at cars containing civilians is NOT a form of legitimate "resistance".  We agree on that, right?

Encouragement, incitement, approval, payment (!) should be prohibited and rejected by moral people.  We agree?


I think you are attempting to make a moral equivalence here where there is none.  The incitement, encouragement, approval and payment (!!) on the one side is not equivalent to the correct response of criminal arrest, indictment and punishment on the other.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Ah....I owe you an apology for has recently been just bad attitude.



Its hard not to have a bad attitude, the world being what it is.  The conversation being what it is.  I get that way too, sometimes.  Just want to shake people.  (Not you.  Well, mostly not you.  Grin.)  

I honestly believe the solutions are there.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  I dont see much difference when people are murdered and the adults around them collude to excuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars is the use of lethal force.  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars is a form of terrorism and it should be considered a criminal activity with consequences.  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars containing civilians is NOT a form of legitimate "resistance".  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Encouragement, incitement, approval, payment (!) should be prohibited and rejected by moral people.  We agree?
> 
> 
> I think you are attempting to make a moral equivalence here where there is none.  The incitement, encouragement, approval and payment (!!) on the one side is not equivalent to the correct response of criminal arrest, indictment and punishment on the other.
Click to expand...


1 through 4 I agree upon.  But then you get to the last bit and that is where I totally disagree.  There IS moral equivalence.  These kids are supported, encouraged, protected by and falsely y alibied by adult members of their community and while the government may not be paying them for it, a number of government officials sympathetic to their cause downplay it, ask for them to be treated “softly” ... and their supporters a collecting quite a lot of money for their legal fees.  When  you state there is no moral equivalency you are minimizing the crime and all those who subtlety or overtly support it.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  I dont see much difference when people are murdered and the adults around them collude to excuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars is the use of lethal force.  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars is a form of terrorism and it should be considered a criminal activity with consequences.  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Throwing rocks at cars containing civilians is NOT a form of legitimate "resistance".  We agree on that, right?
> 
> Encouragement, incitement, approval, payment (!) should be prohibited and rejected by moral people.  We agree?
> 
> 
> I think you are attempting to make a moral equivalence here where there is none.  The incitement, encouragement, approval and payment (!!) on the one side is not equivalent to the correct response of criminal arrest, indictment and punishment on the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 through 4 I agree upon.  But then you get to the last bit and that is where I totally disagree.  There IS moral equivalence.  These kids are supported, encouraged, protected by and falsely y alibied by adult members of their community and while the government may not be paying them for it, a number of government officials sympathetic to their cause downplay it, ask for them to be treated “softly” ... and their supporters a collecting quite a lot of money for their legal fees.  When  you state there is no moral equivalency you are minimizing the crime and all those who subtlety or overtly support it.
Click to expand...


I'm certainly not minimizing the crime.  Send the kid away for a good long time in jail.  That's the only correct response to using lethal force against civilians. 

But while I hear you that some do minimize it or justify it.  I don't fall into that camp.  And I don't think the majority of Israelis fall into that camp.  And the government and justice system of Israel certainly doesn't support it. 

Contrast that to the PA government which is currently announcing that they will cut the salaries of public employees so that it can MAINTAIN the payment schedule of those who kill Israeli (Jewish) civilians. 

Come on.  Not a moral equivalence.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Video Stunt Exposes the Legal Double Standard in Support of Muslims


----------



## Sixties Fan

On February 28, 2019, the UN Commission of Inquiry (COI) on the riots along the Israel-Gaza border, which began in March 2018, alleged that “Israeli soldiers committed violations of international human rights and humanitarian law… and may constitute war crimes or crimes against humanity.” The COI created a “confidential file” of “which is recommended be given to the International Criminal Court (ICC)” and to be used by governments to “consider imposing individual sanctions, such as a travel ban or an assets freeze.”

*Methodological Failures*


In contrast to professional fact-finding standards, the COI clearly established pre-determined legal and factual conclusion and merely gathered “evidence” to fit its desired outcome.
In preparing its report, the COI relied heavily on Palestinian sources, including Hamas and terror-linked non-governmental organizations (NGOs). Notably, the COI uncritically adopts the NGOs’ application of a domestic law enforcement paradigm – erasing the context of the armed conflict with Hamas and other Palestinian terror groups – to analyze cross-border violence.
The COI used anonymous and unverifiable “testimonies.” When asked during a press conference to provide details about how many of the 325 the interviews it conducted itself or how it selected the 325 individuals reportedly interviewed, the Chairperson of the COI was unable to answer the question and stated he would have to provide that information at a later date.
The information provided in the published summary is a near copy-paste from NGO submissions to the COI. For example, all names of Palestinian children killed were provided by Defense for Children International – Palestine (DCI-P), an NGO with ties to the Popular of Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terror group, i.e. one of the parties to the conflict in Gaza. (DCI-P’s submission was prepared in partnership with the CUNY School of Law Human Rights and Gender Justice Law Clinic.)
(full article online)

Gaslighting Gaza:  Initial Analysis of UN Commission of Inquiry on Gaza Riots


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the most controversial issues surrounding how UNRWA does business is its fast-and-loose definition of refugees, which has kept expanding over the years.

When UN General Assembly Resolution 393 was passed on December 2, 1950, endorsing UNRWA's purpose, it clearly stated:
 [T]he reintegration of the refugees into the economic life of the Near East, either by repatriation or resettlement, is essential in preparation for the time when international assistance is no longer available, and for the realization of conditions of peace and stability in the areaUNRWA's job was to either repatriate refugees, where possible -- or to resettle them _elsewhere_, with the realization and acknowledgment that the money was not going to last forever.

But that goal was only good for about 10 years.

These days, UNRWA is no longer in the business of resettling refugees.
And they seem to think the money can, and should, keep flowing forever.

(full article online)

UNRWA Has No Basis For Creating Generations of Palestinian Arab Refugees (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the most controversial issues surrounding how UNRWA does business is its fast-and-loose definition of refugees, which has kept expanding over the years.
> 
> When UN General Assembly Resolution 393 was passed on December 2, 1950, endorsing UNRWA's purpose, it clearly stated:
> [T]he reintegration of the refugees into the economic life of the Near East, either by repatriation or resettlement, is essential in preparation for the time when international assistance is no longer available, and for the realization of conditions of peace and stability in the areaUNRWA's job was to either repatriate refugees, where possible -- or to resettle them _elsewhere_, with the realization and acknowledgment that the money was not going to last forever.
> 
> But that goal was only good for about 10 years.
> 
> These days, UNRWA is no longer in the business of resettling refugees.
> And they seem to think the money can, and should, keep flowing forever.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNRWA Has No Basis For Creating Generations of Palestinian Arab Refugees (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


UNRWA is an aid agency only. It has no authority to work on solutions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most controversial issues surrounding how UNRWA does business is its fast-and-loose definition of refugees, which has kept expanding over the years.
> 
> When UN General Assembly Resolution 393 was passed on December 2, 1950, endorsing UNRWA's purpose, it clearly stated:
> [T]he reintegration of the refugees into the economic life of the Near East, either by repatriation or resettlement, is essential in preparation for the time when international assistance is no longer available, and for the realization of conditions of peace and stability in the areaUNRWA's job was to either repatriate refugees, where possible -- or to resettle them _elsewhere_, with the realization and acknowledgment that the money was not going to last forever.
> 
> But that goal was only good for about 10 years.
> 
> These days, UNRWA is no longer in the business of resettling refugees.
> And they seem to think the money can, and should, keep flowing forever.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNRWA Has No Basis For Creating Generations of Palestinian Arab Refugees (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA is an aid agency only. It has no authority to work on solutions.
Click to expand...


UNRWA is a bloated, corrupt, islamic terrorist welfare entitlement endowment.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> UNRWA is an aid agency only. It has no authority to work on solutions.



Then it should have no authority to define "refugee" and that definition should be adopted from the UNHRC.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s probably not an exaggeration to say that anti-Jewish expression of all kinds – ordinary Jew-hatred, antisemitic violence, and anti-Zionism – throughout the world are at their highest levels since the end of the Second World War.

Theodor Herzl and others thought that the normalization of the Jewish people – the change from “rootless cosmopolitans” living in other peoples’ homelands to a settled people in its own land – would bring about an end to the phenomenon of Jew-hatred.

It did not. People didn’t hate Jews any less, and the Jewish state simply provided another focus for hatred and another target for violent antisemitism.

It was also thought that if the traumatic events of the Holocaust and their historical roots in Jew-hatred were known throughout the world, there would be a wave of moral revulsion that would put an end to antisemitism. In simple terms, 1) Jew-hatred leads to mass murder, 2) mass murder is bad, 3) therefore, Jew-hatred is bad. So Holocaust museums were built, educational programs mandated, films made, and so forth.

This may have had some temporary effect, at least on overt expressions of Jew-hatred, which became socially unacceptable for a time. But it did not change hearts, and now, some years later, even the effect on overt expressions of hatred has dissipated.

For those who like to put the entire blame for the Holocaust on Hitler, the Nazis, or even Germany, I note that many British officials acted – before, during, and after the war – as though they would rather see Jews dead than in Palestine. Similar observations apply to the actions of US President Roosevelt, who had to be dragged kicking and screaming to do the minimum possible on behalf of Hitler’s victims. I don’t know or care what was in the hearts of these people, but they were aware of the Holocaust and their actions were deliberate.

Jew-hatred, both the individual kind and the kind that expresses itself as hatred of the Jewish state, is dangerous to the continued survival of the Jewish people. Indeed, many of its practitioners are acting consciously with the destruction of our people as a goal. They know what they are doing and are effectively using modern technology and psychological techniques to attack us.

As Jews, we have two general options: we can acquiesce to the disappearance of the Jews as a distinct people through a combination of violent oppression and suicidal assimilation, or we can try to preserve it.

(full article online)

Strong horses and strong Jews (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA is an aid agency only. It has no authority to work on solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should have no authority to define "refugee" and that definition should be adopted from the UNHRC.
Click to expand...

They don't define refugee. They only define who is eligible for aid.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It’s probably not an exaggeration to say that anti-Jewish expression of all kinds – ordinary Jew-hatred, antisemitic violence, and anti-Zionism – throughout the world are at their highest levels since the end of the Second World War.
> 
> Theodor Herzl and others thought that the normalization of the Jewish people – the change from “rootless cosmopolitans” living in other peoples’ homelands to a settled people in its own land – would bring about an end to the phenomenon of Jew-hatred.
> 
> It did not. People didn’t hate Jews any less, and the Jewish state simply provided another focus for hatred and another target for violent antisemitism.
> 
> It was also thought that if the traumatic events of the Holocaust and their historical roots in Jew-hatred were known throughout the world, there would be a wave of moral revulsion that would put an end to antisemitism. In simple terms, 1) Jew-hatred leads to mass murder, 2) mass murder is bad, 3) therefore, Jew-hatred is bad. So Holocaust museums were built, educational programs mandated, films made, and so forth.
> 
> This may have had some temporary effect, at least on overt expressions of Jew-hatred, which became socially unacceptable for a time. But it did not change hearts, and now, some years later, even the effect on overt expressions of hatred has dissipated.
> 
> For those who like to put the entire blame for the Holocaust on Hitler, the Nazis, or even Germany, I note that many British officials acted – before, during, and after the war – as though they would rather see Jews dead than in Palestine. Similar observations apply to the actions of US President Roosevelt, who had to be dragged kicking and screaming to do the minimum possible on behalf of Hitler’s victims. I don’t know or care what was in the hearts of these people, but they were aware of the Holocaust and their actions were deliberate.
> 
> Jew-hatred, both the individual kind and the kind that expresses itself as hatred of the Jewish state, is dangerous to the continued survival of the Jewish people. Indeed, many of its practitioners are acting consciously with the destruction of our people as a goal. They know what they are doing and are effectively using modern technology and psychological techniques to attack us.
> 
> As Jews, we have two general options: we can acquiesce to the disappearance of the Jews as a distinct people through a combination of violent oppression and suicidal assimilation, or we can try to preserve it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Strong horses and strong Jews (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Ahh, the old knee jerk anti Semite trope.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s probably not an exaggeration to say that anti-Jewish expression of all kinds – ordinary Jew-hatred, antisemitic violence, and anti-Zionism – throughout the world are at their highest levels since the end of the Second World War.
> 
> Theodor Herzl and others thought that the normalization of the Jewish people – the change from “rootless cosmopolitans” living in other peoples’ homelands to a settled people in its own land – would bring about an end to the phenomenon of Jew-hatred.
> 
> It did not. People didn’t hate Jews any less, and the Jewish state simply provided another focus for hatred and another target for violent antisemitism.
> 
> It was also thought that if the traumatic events of the Holocaust and their historical roots in Jew-hatred were known throughout the world, there would be a wave of moral revulsion that would put an end to antisemitism. In simple terms, 1) Jew-hatred leads to mass murder, 2) mass murder is bad, 3) therefore, Jew-hatred is bad. So Holocaust museums were built, educational programs mandated, films made, and so forth.
> 
> This may have had some temporary effect, at least on overt expressions of Jew-hatred, which became socially unacceptable for a time. But it did not change hearts, and now, some years later, even the effect on overt expressions of hatred has dissipated.
> 
> For those who like to put the entire blame for the Holocaust on Hitler, the Nazis, or even Germany, I note that many British officials acted – before, during, and after the war – as though they would rather see Jews dead than in Palestine. Similar observations apply to the actions of US President Roosevelt, who had to be dragged kicking and screaming to do the minimum possible on behalf of Hitler’s victims. I don’t know or care what was in the hearts of these people, but they were aware of the Holocaust and their actions were deliberate.
> 
> Jew-hatred, both the individual kind and the kind that expresses itself as hatred of the Jewish state, is dangerous to the continued survival of the Jewish people. Indeed, many of its practitioners are acting consciously with the destruction of our people as a goal. They know what they are doing and are effectively using modern technology and psychological techniques to attack us.
> 
> As Jews, we have two general options: we can acquiesce to the disappearance of the Jews as a distinct people through a combination of violent oppression and suicidal assimilation, or we can try to preserve it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Strong horses and strong Jews (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the old knee jerk anti Semite trope.
Click to expand...

Your endless toxic garbage.

Which you do not gift any other people with, but the Jewish people.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.

In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.

In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.



The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.
> 
> In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.
> 
> In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report


Israel really needs to end its war.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.
> 
> In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.
> 
> In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to end its war.
Click to expand...


Why?
 And how?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.
> 
> In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.
> 
> In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to end its war.
Click to expand...

The Arabs started it.  They have lost every war.
Time for THEM to move on.
They are NEVER going to destroy Israel.  They are the ultimate in failure, in religion, in culture, in "invading" territories, as it was done by the Kurds, the Moors and the Turks.

Once a failure, always a failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.
> 
> In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.
> 
> In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to end its war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs started it.  They have lost every war.
> Time for THEM to move on.
> They are NEVER going to destroy Israel.  They are the ultimate in failure, in religion, in culture, in "invading" territories, as it was done by the Kurds, the Moors and the Turks.
> 
> Once a failure, always a failure.
Click to expand...

Which Arabs?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ First, 12 years old in Gaza and the PA, now some in Queens.  It is spreading.......in a very ugly way.....]

12-year-old arrested for drawing dozens of swastikas on Queens school playground


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-eight firebombs were thrown at Israeli vehicles in Judea and Samaria over the last week. In one attack, a minibus full of civilians was set ablaze.
> 
> In another incident, a terrorist was caught while attempting to infiltrate a children's school.
> 
> In total, 52 terrorist attacks occurred over the last week, and 344 terror attacks have been committed since the beginning of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada: Weekly terror report
> 
> 
> 
> Israel really needs to end its war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs started it.  They have lost every war.
> Time for THEM to move on.
> They are NEVER going to destroy Israel.  They are the ultimate in failure, in religion, in culture, in "invading" territories, as it was done by the Kurds, the Moors and the Turks.
> 
> Once a failure, always a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Arabs?
Click to expand...

Now you are asking dumb questions to look intelligent .   It will not work.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here is a clearer article as to what happened at this event. In a nutshell, fear of normalization with Israel?   ]

At the end of the event, Levine rose from her chair to ask a question, and she said she was “literally silenced by the entire room.”


Her question was how the lecturer is trying to pave the road to peace when he is teaching the next generation hatred and to kill Jews.


“How are you expecting the next generation to have peace?” she asked. 


In response, she alleges that a grown man “the age of my father” came up to her, put his hands on her and tried to stop her from speaking. He tried to take the microphone, pushed her and called her a slut, she claimed. 


A woman in the audience called for Levine to leave and to be kicked out of the Harvard Club.


(full article online)

Harvard alumna: Silenced for questioning at Palestinian event - watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the one hand the father says that his son was 350 meters away from the fence so why was the IDF shooting. On the other hand the boy himself admits that he joined his friends at the fence to throw stones and his own father says “every time he went near the barbed wire I pulled him back”. The United Nations does not even care that their own video showcases the blatant lies of the Gaza father, because facts don’t matter in todays world, just emotional stories about poor kids who are shot by Israel. Who cares if they are doing something illegal that can get them shot.

(full article online)

United Nations Slams Israel with Damning Gaza Report Filled with Lies


----------



## Sixties Fan

J-Street is Anti-Peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rabbi Nissim Sultan on Grenoble, a city of 160,000 residents near Lyon with several hundred Jews, said this during an interview Tuesday with the France Bleu Isère radio station.

“It’s a troubling phenomenon that began about 15 years ago,” he said. “Of the people who make up the core of our community half have left,” he said. “Including young families with children and pensioners.” They left to Israel, elsewhere in France, the United States and Canada, he said.

Each anti-Semitic graffiti, he said, “raises awareness to a global reality that means we fear for our children at school, on the street. So as responsible parents, we take measures.”

Approximately 20,000 French Jews have left for Israel since 2014, a major increase over the previous four years. Thousands more have immigrated elsewhere and many thousands have moved inside France to safer neighborhoods amid a substantial increase in anti-Semitic hate crimes.

(full article online)

Due to anti-Semitism: Grenoble's rabbi says 50% of congregants have left town


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Palestinians no one cared about in the West, because it was Egypt who arrested them ]

Hamas members arrested in Egypt in 2015 sent home to Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

•Recognizing confiscated Jewish assets as Jordanian state property would be a violation of the principle of _ex injuria jus non oritur,_unjust acts cannot create law. The Jordanian seizure was illegal,was the result of Jordanian aggression and unrecognized annexation of the territory, and thus should be seen as invalid.
Jordan cannot enjoy rights to property gained through its illegal invasion in 1948.

The Status of Former Jewish Assets in Judea and Samaria are _sui generi_s, ie.a unique historical and legal phenomenon, and they do not depend on a parallel comprehensive solution to the Palestinian refugee problem.The Palestinians have repeatedly rejected an internationally-accepted solution for the refugee crisis–resettlement in host countries. Instead, they have insisted on the"right of  return." The repatriation of thousands of Palestinian Arabs would cause massive disruption and chaos in Israel, upending public order and seriously threatening societal cohesion.  By contrast, the return of a small amount of Jewish property owners in Judea and Samaria could hardly be considered a threat to public order, especially considering that Israelis are able to purchase land and build homes over the Green Line.

•Conditioning their return on parallel Arab claims would erase the distinction between aggressor and victim. Both the Jewish and Arab refugee crises stem from Arab aggression in Israel in 1948.

•Israel’s experience in Jerusalem shows that such parallelism is unnecessary and that the return of Jewish properties will not open the gates to a flood of Arab claims.

•Israel has a unique historical obligation to restore the seized Jewish properties. Just as the State of Israel sees itself responsible for the reclamation of Jewish property seized during the Holocaust in Europe and property confiscated from Jews in Arab countries, Israel is responsible as well for Jewish property in the Land of Israel.

To conclude, the Jordanian state bears responsibilty for the damage resulting from its aggressive actions. While Israel cannot press Jordan for full restitution for the damages incurred, Israel is able to restitute property owners in Judea and Samaria who had their assets seized.

Read paper in full

(full article online)

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: Who owns West Bank property once owned by Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Dore Gold says countries should help Israel fight 'fake history'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs attack transport vehicle with firebombs in Old City of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is this a result of open border and allowing a million people immigrate into Europe in a short time and not assimilate?  Would this be happening anyway if the Ottoman Empire had not fallen? ]

Germany: Stabbings and Knife Crimes at Record High


----------



## Sixties Fan

He said that the phenomenon of Gazans building illegally on public lands is not proper.

Abu Sabha noted that in 2018, Hamas removed buildings on about 260 dunums. He listed out how Hamas moved people from illegal buildings , about 4000 people so far in 560 houses.

This sounds a lot like what Israel is doing to Bedouin who are building illegal structures and communities, haphazardly, all over the Negev. Israel is trying to move them to towns that have infratructure and proper planning.

And human rights groups are insisting that when Israel does this - something that every government on the planet would do - it is encroaching on Arab rights to build wherever they want, willy-nilly.

Just another data point among thousands of how Israel is assumed to be evil, no matter what.

(full article online)

Hamas is forcibly removing squatters. No one cares. (But when Israel does it....) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cavusoglu added that UNRWA would need more support in the future and promised Turkey would increase its aid to Palestinians.

Palestinian Journalist Nasser Al-Laham: If Someone Drops a Nuclear Bomb on Israel, I Will Write an Article Titled "I Don't Care" pic.twitter.com/Eps1PNe74n

— MEMRI (@MEMRIReports) March 3, 2019

(full article online)

Afghanistan donates $1 million to UN agency for Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Officials say 800 visas granted to Gazans are the first since Cairo launched military offensive against jihadists in restive Sinai

Around 300 travelers use the Rafah crossing in either direction on a daily basis, according to figures dating to December provided by Israeli NGO Gisha.

(full article online)

In first since 2014, Egypt allows Palestinians to exit Gaza for Mecca pilgrimage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorism in February: 1 Murder, 146 Stoning Attacks, 65 Firebombs


----------



## Sixties Fan

US closes Jerusalem consulate, demoting Palestinian mission


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel ranked among ten most powerful countries in world


----------



## Sixties Fan

The role of journalists is to report what actually happened, not just "he said" and "she said". Suggesting reality is only a matter of perspective is pathetic journalism, @Guardian. You don't need a source to say the Earth is round.

HonestReporting on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel bans senior Islamic cleric, colleagues from entering Aqsa Mosque


----------



## Sixties Fan

JVP’s Deadly Exchange program has close ties to the BDS National Council, a group that serves as the Palestinian arm of the BDS movement and helps coordinate international BDS efforts.

(full article online)

Should Jewish Voice for Peace register as a foreign agent?


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Arabic last week prompted correction of a Reuters report which in Arabic inaccurately characterized all Arabs who left Israel in 1948 as having been expelled, ignoring that the vast majority fled, often at the urging of their own leaders.

Reuters’ Feb. 22 Arabic article (“Palestinian boy killed by Israeli gunfire during protest against Gaza border”) had originally stated that the protests “call for the right of the Palestinians to return to the lands from which their fathers were expelled in 1948” (CAMERA’s translation.) The original Arabic states:

(full article online)

CAMERA Arabic Prompts Reuters Correction on Palestinian Refugees


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> CAMERA Arabic last week prompted correction of a Reuters report which in Arabic inaccurately characterized all Arabs who left Israel in 1948 as having been expelled, ignoring that the vast majority fled, often at the urging of their own leaders.
> 
> Reuters’ Feb. 22 Arabic article (“Palestinian boy killed by Israeli gunfire during protest against Gaza border”) had originally stated that the protests “call for the right of the Palestinians to return to the lands from which their fathers were expelled in 1948” (CAMERA’s translation.) The original Arabic states:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CAMERA Arabic Prompts Reuters Correction on Palestinian Refugees





Sixties Fan said:


> ignoring that the vast majority fled, often at the urging of their own leaders.


Debunked Israeli talking point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

AP Corrects: No Ban on Hajj Pilgrims from Gaza


----------



## Mindful

*Dear Rep. Ilhan Omar, Do Not Gaslight Us Jews*





I’ll start off this message to you with an unequivocal condemnation of any threats to your life or calls to assassinate you, as you have claim to have experienced. This is simply not on, and any reasonable person would join me in finding this utterly reprehensible.

I am sure that includes 99% of people, including your political opponents.

Having said that, this does not exonerate you from your repeated vile, antisemitic comments, nor your reluctant apology, followed by more antisemitic comments and gaslighting of those of us who call you out on them.

To be very clear, you were not accused of antisemitism just because you oppose Israel. While I believe your fixation on Israel is wrong and points to something else, merely criticizing Israel would not have elicited the reactions you have experienced.

You have been heavily criticized (and, may I add, at the same time applauded by others like Linda Sarsour) for actual antisemitic comments. I will address each one individually, even though you flushed almost all of them down the memory hole.

Exhibit A:

Dear Rep. Ilhan Omar, Do Not Gaslight Us Jews


----------



## Mindful

What's funny about it, Tinmore?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> What's funny about it, Tinmore?


There is an anti Semite behind every bush.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny about it, Tinmore?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an anti Semite behind every bush.
Click to expand...


Is there? You would know.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UNHRC Report on Gaza 'March of Return' For Dummies

(full article online)

The UN Report on Gaza 'March of Return' For Dummies


----------



## Mindful

A carnival float in Belgium, depicting a caricature of  two Orthodox Jews sitting atop money bags.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The UNHRC Report on Gaza 'March of Return' For Dummies
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN Report on Gaza 'March of Return' For Dummies


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent article on The Top Four Reasons Why Rep. Ilhan Omar Is Wrong About AIPAC, Israel and the Palestinians, CAMERA notes that historically, US support for Israel was actually minimal before 1970 -- despite the combined alleged influence of the Jewish vote, Jewish political contributions, and the activities of the pro-Israel lobby. After all, just 3 years earlier, in 1967, Israel's main source of weapons was not the US; it was the British and the French. Yet after 1970, US support for Israel began to grow rapidly.

The turning point was President Richard Nixon -- and Arafat.

As Alex Safian puts it in the article:
 The US president in 1970 was Richard Nixon, a Republican who knew very well that overwhelmingly Democratic and left-leaning American Jews had already voted against him in large numbers and would do so again in 1972. What happened in 1970 that convinced Nixon, the arch practitioner of realpolitik, to press for increased support for Israel?Safian quotes the late Harvard professor, Nadav Safran, who in his book  "Israel: The Embattled Ally," notes that the turning point in US/Israel relations was not any kind of Jewish influence. That influence was consistent and yet had failed to improve US-Israel relations. Instead, the turning point was the crisis of Black September, when Arafat's Palestine Liberation Organization, with the assistance of invading Syrian tanks, attempted to overthrow and assassinate Jordan’s King Hussein, who was an ally of the US. If successful, they would have posed a threat to western oil supplies.

According to Safran, when the Syrian army captured Irbid, a city in northern Jordan which contained a junction of roads linking Jordan, Syria, Iraq and Israel -- King Hussein appealed for American and British help. The British refused and advised the US to do the same. Other European allies also advised against helping. Nixon had Kissinger work out a plan for a joint American-Israeli intervention. Kissinger and Israeli Ambassador Rabin put together a plan for a combined Israeli air strike and armored assault on the Syrian forces in conjunction with an American airborne descent on Amman airport. If necessary, Israeli armored columns would advance in a pincer movement from the Golan and the Jordan Valley and cut off the Syrian intervention forces and destroy them.

Because of the American and Israeli support, King Hussein was able to commit all his forces to fighting Arafat's forces. The Syrians, on the other hand, wary of that support, and of a flanking attack by columns of Israeli tank columns, withdrew -- saving Jordan, and making direct Israeli intervention unnecessary.

(full article online)

How Yasir Arafat helped make the US the ally of Israel it is today (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The REAL intolerance taking place at the Temple Mount!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The home is located near the Herod’s Gate entrance to the Old City. Shortly after the families moved in, dozens of Arabs surrounded the house and attempted to break in hurling rocks at the home and rioting. Israeli police forces arrested several Arab rioters.

An Israeli source told _TPS_ that the Palestinian Authority has attempted to present documents allegedly showing that the house was not purchased legally.

According to the source, a lawyer working for the PA was questioned by the Israeli police last week after he filed a complaint regarding the purchase of the house, during which he presented the false documents. He was questioned on suspicion he presented falsified documents.

The source said it was possible that Aqel may have been forced to sign one of the documents while in PA custody and under the threat of further torture.

(full article online)

2 Israeli Families Attacked After Entering New Home in Old City of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Under the banner: 'Do you oppose the Disengagement? Then cancel it!' the families called on the leaders of the Likud, New Right, Yisrael Beiteinu, Jewish Home, and National Union parties to add the cancellation of the Disengagement Law to their party platforms ahead of the upcoming elections.

A bill was proposed during the previous Knesset to restore freedom of movement for Israelis in northern Samaria, where Israelis were expelled from their home. Unlike in Gaza, where the communities of Gush Katif were turned over to the Palestinian Authority after the residents were expelled, the destroyed communities of Samaria remain under full Israeli control.

The families stated: "Unfortunately, today, too, when there is unanimity among most of the public regarding the mistake and injustice of carrying out the expulsion, and when it is clear to the entire national camp that there will be no more withdrawals and the handing over of the homeland to those who want to harm us, the Disengagement remains in force. Under the auspices of the Disengagement Law, the northern Samaria area, located in the heart of the country, is still defined as an area forbidden in which the movement and entrance to Jews is forbidden."

(full article online)

'Let the Jews back!'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How many Muslim women are in Israel and in Gaza/ PA are being forced to wear the Hijab, and burqa? ]

Niqab, burqa, hijab - Afghanistan comes to the West


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former commander of British Army SLAMS Labour over opposition to Hezbollah ban


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The REAL intolerance taking place at the Temple Mount!



Actually, I think what is happening on the Temple Mount gives us a very good indication of what a one state solution would look like: laws in place which require equal treatment for all but a maintained status quo of Muslim dominance with an undercurrent of threat of violence should that status quo be disturbed paired with a rejection, replacement, destruction, usurping and erasure of Jewish history and culture.

Edited to add:  by "one state solution", I mean here a one state solution where Jewish history and culture was not specifically protected and where Arab Muslim dominance exists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL intolerance taking place at the Temple Mount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think what is happening on the Temple Mount gives us a very good indication of what a one state solution would look like: laws in place which require equal treatment for all but a maintained status quo of Muslim dominance with an undercurrent of threat of violence should that status quo be disturbed paired with a rejection, replacement, destruction, usurping and erasure of Jewish history and culture.
> 
> Edited to add:  by "one state solution", I mean here a one state solution where Jewish history and culture was not specifically protected and where Arab Muslim dominance exists.
Click to expand...

I believe we had exactly that between 1948 and 1967.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It seemed interesting to me that Israel would host a museum for the culture of one of our most implacable enemies.

Unfortunately, the museum was underwhelming. It has two exhibit areas, but the downstairs one had nothing to do with Philistines - it was more a collection of collections of random items like keychains, lighters, matches and other stuff.

The main level had a basic history and some artifacts from real Philistines.




That was about it, not really worth the price of admission. 
But it is still is interesting that Israelis, rather than try to erase the culture of their enemies, are trying to preserve it. 

(full article and photos online)

Museum of Philistine Culture (Ashdod) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ England and its Jewish obsession  ]

70 years of transcripts from UK’s parliament show clear ‘obsession’ with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is of course a long history of Arab and Muslim antisemitism, Not nearly as bad as in Europe but not trivial, either, with blood libels, pogroms and rampant discrimination. "Jews are descended from apes and pigs" is hardly a Catholic church doctrine.

Assidon, ironically with the first name of Sion (Zion), is Jewish by an accident of birth but it is enough for him to make headlines "as a Jew" and to act as an apologist for Arab antisemitism, blaming it all on Europe - as if Arabs deciding to hate Jews is somehow less disgusting because part of it comes from the influence of Christian antisemitism.

(full article online)

Morocco's "As-A-Jew"  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Critics of America's support for Israel cannot escape history


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gallup: Americans still overwhelmingly support Israel, antisemitic conspiracy mongers hardest hit


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the antidote for all of these rise in ignorant hatred is ......what ?

‘Stick ’em in Concentration Camps’: Alabama Teens Filmed Using Racial Slurs Against Jews, Black People


----------



## Sixties Fan

_I went to the Jumeriah American School. . . . I had fantastic teachers and a wonderful education. But that education went only so far. Our geography textbooks were missing a country. Open to the world map, and there’d be black sharpie marker covering over the word “Israel,” which was sometimes hidden under the word “Palestine” glued into the book. The Israeli flag was redacted by censors. Encyclopedias, almanacs, history books, etc. had passages about Israel taken out. Sometimes the pages were redacted. Sometimes the pages were just torn out. . . .

I went to school with kids from China, Sweden, Canada, Sri Lanka, Lebanon, and elsewhere, but there were no Jewish kids in school. I learned about the Holocaust in high school back in the United States. That was not a topic we studied in Dubai. . . . There are a lot of Americans who do not think anti-Semitism is a big problem. They have not lived in a part of the world that blots Israel off the map. . . .

Many of us stand with Israel because Israel is a democracy among autocracies and a positive influence surrounded by a breeding ground of terrorists. Many of us stand with Israel because we understand both history and those who would bastardize it yet again to persecute Jews. All of us should be troubled by members of Congress cheering on anti-Semitism and others excusing it. We should all be troubled by white nationalists echoing them. This country has a growing problem with anti-Semitism and we need to confront it and denounce it._

(full article online)

What an American Christian Learned about Anti-Semitism from Growing Up in Dubai


----------



## Sixties Fan

Certain parts of the Amida have a lot more meaning when praying at that spot!

I'm not saying anything new that isn't already known. I posted a video of people praying only a few weeks ago from that same spot, published on an Arab site.

By the way, those stones visible in the lower picture are debris from previous building activities by Muslims on the site, and if one has time to spend (which the guards don't let one have) you can see that some are clearly parts of columns that were carved - possibly from the Second Temple itself.

(full article and photos online )

Yesterday I "stormed Al Aqsa" and "performed Talmudic rituals" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Silent Intifada - Weekly terror report


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Silent Intifada - Weekly terror report


Where are all of the attacks on the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Silent Intifada - Weekly terror report
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all of the attacks on the Palestinians?
Click to expand...

You are the one in charge of that on your Palestine today site.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_An article in the Saudi government daily _Al-Watan_, by the daily's columnist Muhammad Al-Sa'idi, claimed that the Jews deliberately promote the publication and circulation of antisemitic literature in Arab countries that describes them as secretly running the world. This, in order to convince the Arabs of their power and thereby demoralize and frighten them. When the same literature appears in the West, he added, the Jews fight it in order to maintain their positive image there and present themselves as victims. Al-Sa'idi claimed further that Israel's real foreign policy is the opposite of what its officials present: it maintains close ties with its alleged enemies, such as Iran and Qatar, while pretending to be friendly with countries that actually have no ties with it, like Saudi Arabia.  _

_The following are excerpts from the article:

(full article online)

Article In Saudi Daily: The Jews Spread Antisemitic Propaganda In Arab World To Cause Arabs To Fear Them_


----------



## Sixties Fan

A young girl sits with balloons with other muslim women at a bus stop in East Jerusalem. October 02, 2008. (Lara Savage/Flash90)

(full article online)

This, yes this little moment, is my Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even the most right-wing Zionists accept the IHRA Working Definition of antisemitism. from the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance. It was adopted by the US State Department. It says this about criticism of Israel:


 Manifestations might include the targeting of the state of Israel, conceived as a Jewish collectivity. However, criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.

...Contemporary examples of antisemitism could include: Making mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective — such as, especially but not exclusively, the myth about a world Jewish conspiracy or of Jews controlling the media, economy, government or other societal institutions. 

Accusing the Jews as a people, or Israel as a state, of inventing or exaggerating the Holocaust.

Accusing Jewish citizens of being more loyal to Israel, or to the alleged priorities of Jews worldwide, than to the interests of their own nations.

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor.

Applying double standards by requiring of it a behavior not expected or demanded of any other democratic nation.

Using the symbols and images associated with classic antisemitism (e.g., claims of Jews killing Jesus or blood libel) to characterize Israel or Israelis.

Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis.

Holding Jews collectively responsible for actions of the state of Israel.
---------

The IHRA defines legitimate criticism of Israel as the type that would be leveled at any other country. This is quite fair.

The question is, who would oppose this definition?

Who wants to say that singling out Israel for special criticism when other countries are worse is not a form of antisemitism? Who wants to defend an Electronic Intifada/Mondoweiss  worldview where obsessive focus on Israel out of proportion to its actions is considered legitimate debate? Who wants to claim that boycotting Israel, and only Israel, is not antisemitic in practice?

Who wants to say that accusations of dual loyalty is not antisemitism?

Who wants to say that equating Jewish self-determination with racism is not antisemitism?

Either these candidates accept the definition set here, or they don't. If they don't, they should explain the exact problematic part of the definition that they believe is not true - and be prepared to defend that.

No one, and I mean no one, is shutting down debate over Israel when the criticism is legitimate according to this definition. Which means that these candidates, and J-Street, have a completely different definition of what "legitimate criticism" than the IHRA.

(full article online)

The IHRA definition of antisemitism could solve this entire mess ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Even the most right-wing Zionists accept the IHRA Working Definition of antisemitism. from the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance. It was adopted by the US State Department. It says this about criticism of Israel:
> 
> 
> Manifestations might include the targeting of the state of Israel, conceived as a Jewish collectivity. However, criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.
> 
> ...Contemporary examples of antisemitism could include: Making mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective — such as, especially but not exclusively, the myth about a world Jewish conspiracy or of Jews controlling the media, economy, government or other societal institutions.
> 
> Accusing the Jews as a people, or Israel as a state, of inventing or exaggerating the Holocaust.
> 
> Accusing Jewish citizens of being more loyal to Israel, or to the alleged priorities of Jews worldwide, than to the interests of their own nations.
> 
> Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor.
> 
> Applying double standards by requiring of it a behavior not expected or demanded of any other democratic nation.
> 
> Using the symbols and images associated with classic antisemitism (e.g., claims of Jews killing Jesus or blood libel) to characterize Israel or Israelis.
> 
> Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Holding Jews collectively responsible for actions of the state of Israel.
> ---------
> 
> The IHRA defines legitimate criticism of Israel as the type that would be leveled at any other country. This is quite fair.
> 
> The question is, who would oppose this definition?
> 
> Who wants to say that singling out Israel for special criticism when other countries are worse is not a form of antisemitism? Who wants to defend an Electronic Intifada/Mondoweiss  worldview where obsessive focus on Israel out of proportion to its actions is considered legitimate debate? Who wants to claim that boycotting Israel, and only Israel, is not antisemitic in practice?
> 
> Who wants to say that accusations of dual loyalty is not antisemitism?
> 
> Who wants to say that equating Jewish self-determination with racism is not antisemitism?
> 
> Either these candidates accept the definition set here, or they don't. If they don't, they should explain the exact problematic part of the definition that they believe is not true - and be prepared to defend that.
> 
> No one, and I mean no one, is shutting down debate over Israel when the criticism is legitimate according to this definition. Which means that these candidates, and J-Street, have a completely different definition of what "legitimate criticism" than the IHRA.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The IHRA definition of antisemitism could solve this entire mess ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the most right-wing Zionists accept the IHRA Working Definition of antisemitism. from the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance. It was adopted by the US State Department. It says this about criticism of Israel:
> 
> 
> Manifestations might include the targeting of the state of Israel, conceived as a Jewish collectivity. However, criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.
> 
> ...Contemporary examples of antisemitism could include: Making mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective — such as, especially but not exclusively, the myth about a world Jewish conspiracy or of Jews controlling the media, economy, government or other societal institutions.
> 
> Accusing the Jews as a people, or Israel as a state, of inventing or exaggerating the Holocaust.
> 
> Accusing Jewish citizens of being more loyal to Israel, or to the alleged priorities of Jews worldwide, than to the interests of their own nations.
> 
> Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor.
> 
> Applying double standards by requiring of it a behavior not expected or demanded of any other democratic nation.
> 
> Using the symbols and images associated with classic antisemitism (e.g., claims of Jews killing Jesus or blood libel) to characterize Israel or Israelis.
> 
> Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Holding Jews collectively responsible for actions of the state of Israel.
> ---------
> 
> The IHRA defines legitimate criticism of Israel as the type that would be leveled at any other country. This is quite fair.
> 
> The question is, who would oppose this definition?
> 
> Who wants to say that singling out Israel for special criticism when other countries are worse is not a form of antisemitism? Who wants to defend an Electronic Intifada/Mondoweiss  worldview where obsessive focus on Israel out of proportion to its actions is considered legitimate debate? Who wants to claim that boycotting Israel, and only Israel, is not antisemitic in practice?
> 
> Who wants to say that accusations of dual loyalty is not antisemitism?
> 
> Who wants to say that equating Jewish self-determination with racism is not antisemitism?
> 
> Either these candidates accept the definition set here, or they don't. If they don't, they should explain the exact problematic part of the definition that they believe is not true - and be prepared to defend that.
> 
> No one, and I mean no one, is shutting down debate over Israel when the criticism is legitimate according to this definition. Which means that these candidates, and J-Street, have a completely different definition of what "legitimate criticism" than the IHRA.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The IHRA definition of antisemitism could solve this entire mess ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.
Click to expand...

Only in your mind.  That is not what it says.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

No one is saying that you are not allowed to be antisemitic.  No not at all.



P F Tinmore said:


> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.


*(COMMENT)*

What is being said is that you realistically recognize yourself → when you are exhibiting the characteristics of "antisemitism."




 ​
It is the same as _(analogy)_ of trying to argue that you are "green" (510 nm) when you actually have a wavelength of 450nm _(blue)_.  You can call yourself "green" _(redefine it even)_ all you want → but you can't change your wavelength - no matter who measures you, if you are 450nm - you are what you are _(blue)_.  

The same is true of antisemitism.  If your wavelength is that you "*expressed hatred toward Jews"* then you are what you are.  You can redefine or attach your own perception to it.  You can even make a new word for it. But when you reduce yourself to your simplest form → the disguise drops away and you are revealed for what you are → in your true form.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No one is saying that you are not allowed to be antisemitic.  No not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is being said is that you realistically recognize yourself → when you are exhibiting the characteristics of "antisemitism."
> 
> View attachment 249175​
> It is the same as _(analogy)_ of trying to argue that you are "green" (510 nm) when you actually have a wavelength of 450nm _(blue)_.  You can call yourself "green" _(redefine it even)_ all you want → but you can't change your wavelength - no matter who measures you, if you are 450nm - you are what you are _(blue)_.
> 
> The same is true of antisemitism.  If your wavelength is that you "*expressed hatred toward Jews"* then you are what you are.  You can redefine or attach your own perception to it.  You can even make a new word for it. But when you reduce yourself to your simplest form → the disguise drops away and you are revealed for what you are → in your true form.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, but when have I ever expressed hatred toward Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No one is saying that you are not allowed to be antisemitic.  No not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is being said is that you realistically recognize yourself → when you are exhibiting the characteristics of "antisemitism."
> 
> View attachment 249175​
> It is the same as _(analogy)_ of trying to argue that you are "green" (510 nm) when you actually have a wavelength of 450nm _(blue)_.  You can call yourself "green" _(redefine it even)_ all you want → but you can't change your wavelength - no matter who measures you, if you are 450nm - you are what you are _(blue)_.
> 
> The same is true of antisemitism.  If your wavelength is that you "*expressed hatred toward Jews"* then you are what you are.  You can redefine or attach your own perception to it.  You can even make a new word for it. But when you reduce yourself to your simplest form → the disguise drops away and you are revealed for what you are → in your true form.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but when have I ever expressed hatred toward Jews?
Click to expand...

Playing with words.

1)  Rocco is not right that has the "right to be antisemitic". He may have expressed himself the wrong way.
Being antisemitic is being against the Jewish people.  Period.
For any reason.  Just because they are Jews.

2)  It does not matter that you have not said the words " I hate Jews". 
You have expressed your total disrespect for the Jewish people by constantly saying that Israel should not exist.  Therefore in your mind, mainly, the Jewish people have no rights to being sovereign over their ancient homeland.

You have expressed borrowing conspiracy theories where Israel was not created by Indigenous Jews, but by Europeans who converted to Judaism.

You are full of conspiracy theories about Israel and about the Jews.

Conclusion:


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No one is saying that you are not allowed to be antisemitic.  No not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is being said is that you realistically recognize yourself → when you are exhibiting the characteristics of "antisemitism."
> 
> View attachment 249175​
> It is the same as _(analogy)_ of trying to argue that you are "green" (510 nm) when you actually have a wavelength of 450nm _(blue)_.  You can call yourself "green" _(redefine it even)_ all you want → but you can't change your wavelength - no matter who measures you, if you are 450nm - you are what you are _(blue)_.
> 
> The same is true of antisemitism.  If your wavelength is that you "*expressed hatred toward Jews"* then you are what you are.  You can redefine or attach your own perception to it.  You can even make a new word for it. But when you reduce yourself to your simplest form → the disguise drops away and you are revealed for what you are → in your true form.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but when have I ever expressed hatred toward Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing with words.
> 
> 1)  Rocco is not right that has the "right to be antisemitic". He may have expressed himself the wrong way.
> Being antisemitic is being against the Jewish people.  Period.
> For any reason.  Just because they are Jews.
> 
> 2)  It does not matter that you have not said the words " I hate Jews".
> You have expressed your total disrespect for the Jewish people by constantly saying that Israel should not exist.  Therefore in your mind, mainly, the Jewish people have no rights to being sovereign over their ancient homeland.
> 
> You have expressed borrowing conspiracy theories where Israel was not created by Indigenous Jews, but by Europeans who converted to Judaism.
> 
> You are full of conspiracy theories about Israel and about the Jews.
> 
> Conclusion:
Click to expand...

Load of hooey.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No one is saying that you are not allowed to be antisemitic.  No not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you can only criticize some of the issues you have with Israel, that is a restriction on speech.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is being said is that you realistically recognize yourself → when you are exhibiting the characteristics of "antisemitism."
> 
> View attachment 249175​
> It is the same as _(analogy)_ of trying to argue that you are "green" (510 nm) when you actually have a wavelength of 450nm _(blue)_.  You can call yourself "green" _(redefine it even)_ all you want → but you can't change your wavelength - no matter who measures you, if you are 450nm - you are what you are _(blue)_.
> 
> The same is true of antisemitism.  If your wavelength is that you "*expressed hatred toward Jews"* then you are what you are.  You can redefine or attach your own perception to it.  You can even make a new word for it. But when you reduce yourself to your simplest form → the disguise drops away and you are revealed for what you are → in your true form.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but when have I ever expressed hatred toward Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing with words.
> 
> 1)  Rocco is not right that has the "right to be antisemitic". He may have expressed himself the wrong way.
> Being antisemitic is being against the Jewish people.  Period.
> For any reason.  Just because they are Jews.
> 
> 2)  It does not matter that you have not said the words " I hate Jews".
> You have expressed your total disrespect for the Jewish people by constantly saying that Israel should not exist.  Therefore in your mind, mainly, the Jewish people have no rights to being sovereign over their ancient homeland.
> 
> You have expressed borrowing conspiracy theories where Israel was not created by Indigenous Jews, but by Europeans who converted to Judaism.
> 
> You are full of conspiracy theories about Israel and about the Jews.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Load of hooey.
Click to expand...

Directly from all of your posts.
Don't look at me for all the things you have expressed yourself.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I think you paint you strokes too wide.



P F Tinmore said:


> Load of hooey.


*(COMMENT)*

Many people, like our friend "Sixties Fan" are people of deep conviction.  They are people with very few gray area.  Who is to say they are wrong.

Do I over think some issues?  Maybe.  

My advice is to actually listen to what people like "Sixies Fan" have to say and offer.  You don't have to agree with everything, but it might do you some good to appreciate other alternative views.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Some Muslims are making their thoughts very clear.  Somehow, people are not taking them seriously, and there are no consequences ]

Abdulhadi is not new to controversy. She has allegedly used AMED’s educational resources to stoke anti-Zionist sentiments and, in one instance, co-organized an event that saw students painting placards stating: “My heroes have always killed colonizers,” The Jerusalem Post reported.

Last year, she came under fire from dozens of organizations condemning her for posting anti-Zionist messages to the school’s official site. After SFSU President Leslie Wong apologized at the university’s Hillel for suggesting in the past that Zionists were not welcome at the university, Abdulhadi took to Facebook and equated the statement “to a declaration of war.”

“I consider the statement… from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, Palestinians and all those who are committed to an indivisible sense of justice on and off campus,” said Abdulhadi.

Abdulhadi later doubled down on her position and wrote on her personal Facebook, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”

(Full article online)

SFSU Professor Equates Zionism with Nazism, Denies Jewish Self-Determination on Facebook


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Some Muslims are making their thoughts very clear.  Somehow, people are not taking them seriously, and there are no consequences ]
> 
> Abdulhadi is not new to controversy. She has allegedly used AMED’s educational resources to stoke anti-Zionist sentiments and, in one instance, co-organized an event that saw students painting placards stating: “My heroes have always killed colonizers,” The Jerusalem Post reported.
> 
> Last year, she came under fire from dozens of organizations condemning her for posting anti-Zionist messages to the school’s official site. After SFSU President Leslie Wong apologized at the university’s Hillel for suggesting in the past that Zionists were not welcome at the university, Abdulhadi took to Facebook and equated the statement “to a declaration of war.”
> 
> “I consider the statement… from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, Palestinians and all those who are committed to an indivisible sense of justice on and off campus,” said Abdulhadi.
> 
> Abdulhadi later doubled down on her position and wrote on her personal Facebook, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”
> 
> (Full article online)
> 
> SFSU Professor Equates Zionism with Nazism, Denies Jewish Self-Determination on Facebook


From your link.


----------



## Hollie

EU COURT REJECTS HAMAS APPEAL, REINFORCES ITS STATUES AS TERROR GROUP
By HAGAY HACOHEN
_




Hamas members. (photo credit:" REUTERS)

EU court rejects Hamas appeal, reinforces its status as terror group
The EU General Court rejected all the arguments Hamas presented, meaning EU funds aimed for Hamas are still frozen.
The EU General Court rejected an appeal by the terrorist group Hamas which claimed it is ‘a lawful political movement’ on Wednesday. 

The ruling rejected all the arguments made by Hamas, ensuring the EU funds controlled by the movement will remain frozen. 

The decision can be appealed before the EU Court of Justice.  


_
Gee whiz. I'm not sure why the Hamas franchise of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc_. is concerned with the Islamic Terrorism label. They've done rather well financially for decades now with the UNRWA welfare fraud endowment.

I suppose that crimp in the money spigot is an annoyance.

_ 
_


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Some Muslims are making their thoughts very clear.  Somehow, people are not taking them seriously, and there are no consequences ]
> 
> Abdulhadi is not new to controversy. She has allegedly used AMED’s educational resources to stoke anti-Zionist sentiments and, in one instance, co-organized an event that saw students painting placards stating: “My heroes have always killed colonizers,” The Jerusalem Post reported.
> 
> Last year, she came under fire from dozens of organizations condemning her for posting anti-Zionist messages to the school’s official site. After SFSU President Leslie Wong apologized at the university’s Hillel for suggesting in the past that Zionists were not welcome at the university, Abdulhadi took to Facebook and equated the statement “to a declaration of war.”
> 
> “I consider the statement… from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, Palestinians and all those who are committed to an indivisible sense of justice on and off campus,” said Abdulhadi.
> 
> Abdulhadi later doubled down on her position and wrote on her personal Facebook, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”
> 
> (Full article online)
> 
> SFSU Professor Equates Zionism with Nazism, Denies Jewish Self-Determination on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
Click to expand...

Actually, the video is not from the link, but you went to Facebook and their page in order to find it.

What does this video have to do with what the professor said, equating Zionism with Nazism and denying Jewish Self-Determination?

Is there any point in it where it counters what the article says, or..... does it bring more of the Arab Muslim victimhood, in the USA and by Israel?

Are they aware as to why some Palestinians are still refugees?

Is she aware as to why she uses the word Diaspora, as if it always existed in the Arab/Muslim history and lexicon ?

Since she tells the story of the Nakba, amongst people who will listen, and tells of Palestinian "obsession" of documenting "everything ", is she aware where the Palestinian history comes from, and why many Arab Palestinians are in Israeli Prison.  Are they all innocent victims of brutal colonization, the way the First Nations of the Americans and Australia were ?

It is amazing how this video you posted only emphasizes  the fantasy land, "We are the victims of Israeli oppression, and Jews are colonizers of our land" narration (not history) of what happened since 1920.


Would you care to answer my questions?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UNHRC condemns Israeli defense against armed terrorists who vow to “tear out the hearts” of Israelis and “erase” the border with Israel, but remains silent about the Hamas aggression.

(full article online)

The UN Human Rights Council Remains Allergic to Facts


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Actually, the video is not from the link, but you went to Facebook and their page in order to find it.
> 
> What does this video have to do with what the professor said, equating Zionism with Nazism and denying Jewish Self-Determination?


This video popped up when I was on your link.

I don't know. Do you have a video of that? I don't take the word of propaganda sites.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> EU COURT REJECTS HAMAS APPEAL, REINFORCES ITS STATUES AS TERROR GROUP
> By HAGAY HACOHEN
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas members. (photo credit:" REUTERS)
> 
> EU court rejects Hamas appeal, reinforces its status as terror group
> The EU General Court rejected all the arguments Hamas presented, meaning EU funds aimed for Hamas are still frozen.
> The EU General Court rejected an appeal by the terrorist group Hamas which claimed it is ‘a lawful political movement’ on Wednesday.
> 
> The ruling rejected all the arguments made by Hamas, ensuring the EU funds controlled by the movement will remain frozen.
> 
> The decision can be appealed before the EU Court of Justice.
> 
> 
> _
> Gee whiz. I'm not sure why the Hamas franchise of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc_. is concerned with the Islamic Terrorism label. They've done rather well financially for decades now with the UNRWA welfare fraud endowment.
> 
> I suppose that crimp in the money spigot is an annoyance.


Long live Hamas & PA killing each other.

Hamas, Fatah tensions rise; accuse each other of collaborating with Israe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why are FBI stats for antisemitism only quoted for 2017, comparing to 2016, while the stats for anti-Muslim hate crimes are only quoted for 2016 compared to 2014?

Because anti-Muslim hate crimes actually went down in 2017, while antisemitic hate crimes soared! So the resolution authors cherry picked statistics.

In 2014, there were 609 anti-Jewish incidents and 154 anti-Muslim incidents.
In 2016, there were 684 anti-Jewish incidents and 307 anti-Muslim incidents.
In 2017, there were 938 anti-Jewish incidents and 273 anti-Muslim incidents.

But a 77% increase in anti-Muslim incidents from 2014 to 2017, bad as it is, doesn't sound nearly as bad as the 99% increase from 2014 to 2016. In raw numbers, the increase in antisemitic incidents in 2017 dwarfs the increase in every other kind of bias incident.

This is just is another data point that the resolution is about posturing and not about anyone actually caring about bigotry.

(full article online)

Bigotry resolution fudges anti-Muslim FBI stats ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the video is not from the link, but you went to Facebook and their page in order to find it.
> 
> What does this video have to do with what the professor said, equating Zionism with Nazism and denying Jewish Self-Determination?
> 
> 
> 
> This video popped up when I was on your link.
> 
> I don't know. Do you have a video of that? I don't take the word of propaganda sites.
Click to expand...

LOL, are you serious?

You clicked on the word *video *and then came back here and posted the video as a response to my article.  Exactly the video the article was talking about.

You did not watch the video and do not know what it says.  Who the people on the video are.  What they were doing.

I was referring to the video the article talks about, and which you decided to post as a response.

Except that it was not a response to anything.

Maybe you need some coffee to wake up, before you post.


And, sometimes, you may want to watch the videos before you end up saying that you do not know what they are about, and that they are from propaganda sites (Meaning Israel )


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Yes, I think that this is "prima facie" evidence that the UN and in particular the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) supports terrorism.



Sixties Fan said:


> The UNHRC condemns Israeli defense against armed terrorists who vow to “tear out the hearts” of Israelis and “erase” the border with Israel, but remains silent about the Hamas aggression.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The UN Human Rights Council Remains Allergic to Facts


*(COMMENT)*

I think that the UNHCR is being foolish to buck against the JUDGMENT OF THE GENERAL COURT (Case T‑289/15) and the Judgments in Cases C-599/14P and C-79/15 EU Court of Justice.

But it is obvious even to the most limited in intellectual capacity that the Doha Government (Qatar) and the UNHCR which has consistently backed HAMAS _(the Islamic Resistance Movement → a Listed Terrorist Organization)_.  And that makes Qatar → a Government Sponsor of Terrorism and → the UNHCR an International Organization that sponsors Terrorism.

But I also know that what makes sense in law, what makes sense in reality and what makes sense politically do not always have to be the same.  In this case, the US cannot go and declare the UN or Qatar:

(a) Offenses.— provides or collects funds with the intention that such funds be used, or *with the knowledge that such funds are to be used*, in full or in part, in order to carry out—

(A)  an act which constitutes an offense within the scope of a treaty specified in subsection (e)(7), as implemented by the United States, or

(B)  any other act intended to cause death or serious bodily injury to a civilian, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities in a situation of armed conflict, when the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act,​◈ → shall be punished as prescribed in subsection (d)(1).  (18 § 2339C)  It is a case of the lesser of evils that the US must accept.​Both the UN and Qatar, in part, receives US funds that will ultimately support HAMAS either through the UNHCR in one case and the US Military activity in the country for another. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ignorance and laziness, all that is needed to delegitimize Israel and the Jewish right to their ancient homeland even amongst Jews ]

Nowhere in his book, focused on the South Hebron hills, does Shulman mention the horrific 1929 massacre in Hebron in which 67 Jewish residents and _yeshivah_students were murdered by Arabs for the crime of being Jews. Hebron became _Judenrein _until, after the Six-Day War, Jews began to return to their ancient holy city, burial place of the patriarchs and matriarchs of the Jewish people and King David’s first capital city. But Shulman lacerates Hebron (where several hundred Jews are surrounded by 200,000 Palestinians) and other settlements as a “corrupt regime of theft and dispossession.”

Among Shulman’s favorite targets is the besieged Palestinian mountain village of Susya. Had Shulman bothered to google Susya, he would have learned that it is “the site of an ancient Jewish village” with archeological remains from a fourth- to fifth-century synagogue. Who, then, are the “occupiers”: Jews or the Islamic warriors who converted the site into a mosque and their Muslim disciples?

(full article online)

Those Evil Settlers


----------



## Sixties Fan

So the Arab states around us are shaky or collapsing, and still people here are pushing with "messianic zeal" to found an Arab state on the hills of Judea and Samaria, a Qassam rocket away from our major population centers, in the hope it will remain in place and not fall down around our ears. That is what they wanted us to think in the short period of euphoria that surrounded us with the outbreak of the Oslo Accords in the 1990s, thanks to a homogeneous media.

But the various sectors of Palestinian society represented clans and tribes that have in common almost nothing other than their hatred of the Yahud (Jew) and a desire to restore some imaginary lost honor by destroying the state of the Jews. If we were no longer in the area, heaven forbid, it would take a very short time for Hamas to violently seize control of Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas' ineffectual mechanism of government, and for the sleeper cells of the Islamist revolution to awaken and devour each other. In the temporary lulls that would come with chance reconciliations, they would join forces to make our lives a misery. With a wonderful sightline to the state of Israel, it wouldn't be difficult.

To the righteous who talk about the "occupation," we say: the Jewish people are in all parts of the western land of Israel because it is our land. Since we were forced into exile (and not only by Rome and Byzantine – the Muslim conquest of the seventh century C.E. also ousted Jews and forced many of those who remained to convert to Islam), no other independent national entity has arisen here. This land waited silently for its legal descendants and when we began to return here in the last few centuries did it begin to flower. It kept the faith with us. But we are also in all parts of the land to protect ourselves from another terrorist state right among us and, as WikiLeaks documents show, to protect the Palestinians themselves from the possibility of an Islamist dictatorship.

So what is the solution? I've written many articles about it. In the meantime, it's important to learn the lessons of history: Don't rush and don't force artificial solutions on a complex reality. Patience.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/03/08/the-dinosaurs-and-the-palestinian-state/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Episode 16: Military Justice in the West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

Judea Pearl: Defending Israel on College Campuses — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is no exaggeration to say that the international community's #1 on-the-ground apologist for Hamas terrorism & genocidal antisemitism has been Chris Gunness of UNRWA.

His leaving doesn't fix a thing with the malign UNRWA, but it's a day every true humanitarian ought to cheer. Hillel Neuer on Twitter

— Hillel Neuer (@HillelNeuer) March 7, 2019

#FakeNewsAlert: The UN Human Rights Council did NOT rebuke Saudi Arabia. The council does not vote until March 21-22. Rather, during a debate, a number of countries—including at least 20 that are mere observers—delivered a joint speech. That's it. https://t.co/r2moNPGFIU

— Hillel Neuer (@HillelNeuer) March 7, 2019
Kudos to @washingtonpost for 2 quick corrections.

The point is that the UN Human Rights Council has yet to adopt a single resolution on Saudi Arabia's gross abuses of human rights.

No resolutions, no commission of inquiry, no urgent session.

03/08 Links Pt1: Martin Sherman: “Palestine” - Time to say “No!”; PA TV uses International Women’s Day to glorify female terrorists; JEXODUS: Jewish Millennials Launch A ‘Liberation Movement’ From The Democratic Party ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

Instead, Saudi Arabia is a member. Emily Tamkin on Twitter

— Hillel Neuer (@HillelNeuer) March 7, 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News coverage of terrorism in Israel – February 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Columbia Unmoored: Academics Appropriate the Holocaust to Bash Israel


----------



## Hollie

Some additional anti gee-had operations being undertaken by the IDF.
*


ISRAEI AIR FORCE ATTACKS HAMAS INFRASTRUCTURE IN GAZA OVERNIGHT

Israei Air Force attacks Hamas infrastructure in Gaza overnight

03/09/19

The Israeli Air Force attacked Hamas targets in Gaza on Saturday night in retaliation to the rocket launch yesterday from the Gaza Strip into Israeli territory.


The IDF Spokesperson's unit stated that the IAF attacked a number of targets in a military compound belonging to the Hamas terrorist organization in the southern Gaza Strip as well as underground infrastructures in the north.


*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Some of the British today.  Forgetting that they Own 15 colonies and dishonored the Mandate for Palestine by giving most of it to the Hashemite Arabs and trying to keep the rest to themselves ]

Lament Berlin Wall, support rockets on Israel: Corbyn's inner circle


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Some of the British today.  Forgetting that they Own 15 colonies and dishonored the Mandate for Palestine by giving most of it to the Hashemite Arabs and trying to keep the rest to themselves ]
> 
> Lament Berlin Wall, support rockets on Israel: Corbyn's inner circle



I just wonder regarding Corbyn,
where do all countries go when Jews abandon them en mass?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ As I have pointed out before, Muslims created the term Islamophobia about 20 years ago, post 9/11 in order to turn the perpetrators into victims, just as the Palestinians have done since 1973. ]

And this is where we return to the problem which I started with. Which is how you could have anything more than a shallow and cowardly debate about this without finding yourself condemned for ‘Islamophobia’? It is difficult, isn’t it? Because the modern multi-cultural get-out is that everything – including every religion – basically comes out the same in the wash, and that if we just unite against ‘all forms of bigotry’ that wash will bring us to some equitable nirvana.

As has often been said, ‘Islamophobia’ is a word created by fascists and used by cowards to manipulate morons. As it happens, we have plenty of religiously inclined fascists in Britain (as in America), including a number now in positions of legislative power from across the parties. We also have a whole plethora of cowards, from left and right, willing to dodge any problem and audibly sigh with relief as they imagine that having dodged the problem they will no longer have to encounter it again. But the one positive thing is that there are fewer morons than the fascists and cowards would wish. The general public are not morons. And we can find things out for ourselves. We have access to information. And so it would seem that in the matter of ‘Islamophobia’, as with a range of other matters, it is the people who are expected to be morons who will have to continue to correct the people who aspire to lead us.

The false equivalence between ‘Islamophobia’ and anti-Semitism | Coffee House


----------



## Sixties Fan

Labour Party leader lies about ethnic cleansing in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Same old, same old, same old.  Everything old is new again ]


Today, March 10, rallies are being held across the world to protest antisemitism. Kicking off the rallies was one in Jerusalem in front of the World Zionist Organization/KKL building.

I interviewed Eitan Behar, Director of the Center for Countering Antisemitism, about what the WZO and its partners are doing to combat antisemitism as well as their definition of the term.

Behar pointed out that in Europe, many Jews are afraid to be public about their Judaism. They are keeping their mezuzot inside their houses. They are too scared to report attacks against them. It is not a good situation.

(vide video online)

#HateStopsHere: An interview with WZO Director on countering antisemitism (EoZTV) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA TV teaches children that Israel will come to an end: “All of Palestine will return to us”


----------



## Sixties Fan

That ‘nuance’ however does not include any background information whatsoever and so the images and narrative are presented to BBC audiences in an entirely context-free manner.

On the second page audiences find a video in which Habjouqa states:

“…Palestine was home. And I was the one sitting at checkpoints and experiencing this Kafkaesque reality…”

In the video appearing on the fifth page Habjouqa tells the story behind some of her photographs concerning a story from 2013.  

“There had been a wedding and I’d missed it. There was a woman who had come in, in a wedding dress and had the wedding party because she hadn’t been given permission to access Gaza because of the blockade. […] And then he paused and he said the most sobering sombre thing, he said ‘you know no matter what they do to us, we will always find a way to live, to love, to laugh.”

BBC audiences are not told that the Egyptian girl had been denied entry to the Gaza Strip by the Egyptian authorities or of the Palestinian terrorism that made the blockade necessary.

On page nine audiences find a video in which an image of “Furniture makers in the West Bank, with Israel’s separation barrier behind them” with no explanation of why the anti-terrorist fence had to be built.

The narrative advanced in this feature is glaringly obvious: Habjouqa states in the last video that her work relates to people who “refuse to let suffering be the definition of their existence”.

How that suffering is related to their leaders’ choices and how those choices brought about the “checkpoints”, “blockade” and “separation barrier” of course goes completely unexplained in this latest chapter in the BBC’s drip fed narrative of Palestinian victims completely devoid of agency and responsibility.  

(full article online)

BBC Culture joins the drip feed of narrative


----------



## Sixties Fan

Andrew Sullivan Dismisses What America Gets From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Middle East, foreign relations: How Israel benefits the U.S.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC


Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
Click to expand...

That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
Click to expand...

I understand lying when I hear it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand lying when I hear it.
Click to expand...

Yes, as long as it is the Muslims and Christians lies against the Jews.   You understand and USE them very well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand lying when I hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as long as it is the Muslims and Christians lies against the Jews.   You understand and USE them very well.
Click to expand...

What has Israel ever said that was not a lie?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand lying when I hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as long as it is the Muslims and Christians lies against the Jews.   You understand and USE them very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has Israel ever said that was not a lie?
Click to expand...

Gosh, how you endlessly repeat your endlessly "I know the answer, but I am going to ask them and piss them off "  questions just to continue to show us what a dope you can and intend on being for the rest of your life.

Very entertaining


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I always enjoy Dershoputz shoveling shit.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand lying when I hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as long as it is the Muslims and Christians lies against the Jews.   You understand and USE them very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has Israel ever said that was not a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, how you endlessly repeat your endlessly "I know the answer, but I am going to ask them and piss them off "  questions just to continue to show us what a dope you can and intend on being for the rest of your life.
> 
> Very entertaining
Click to expand...

The usual duck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you do not understand anything.  So, as long as you do not understand it, you like it
> 
> 
> 
> I understand lying when I hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as long as it is the Muslims and Christians lies against the Jews.   You understand and USE them very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has Israel ever said that was not a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, how you endlessly repeat your endlessly "I know the answer, but I am going to ask them and piss them off "  questions just to continue to show us what a dope you can and intend on being for the rest of your life.
> 
> Very entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The usual duck.
Click to expand...

You are the duck, Tinmore.   Keep missing the meaning of ducking.

He, he, he


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Worth repeating ]

Once the real costs are calculated, the largest aid recipient is revealed to be Japan, where 48,828 US military personnel are stationed. This translates into a US military aid package of over US$27 billion (calculated according to Vine’s lower estimation). Germany, with 37,704 US troops on its soil, receives aid equivalent to around US$21 billion; South Korea, with 27,553 US troops, receives over US$15 billion; and Italy receives at least US$6 billion.

If Vine’s estimate is correct, Japan’s US military aid package is nine times larger than that of Israel, Germany’s is seven times larger, and Italy’s is twice as large. The multipliers are even greater for Egypt. Even the Lilliputian Gulf states, Kuwait and Bahrain, whose American bases are home to over 5,000 US military personnel apiece, receive military aid almost equal to what Israel receives.

Yet even these figures grossly underestimate the total costs of US aid to its allies. The cost of maintaining troops abroad does not reflect the considerable expense, deeply buried in classified US military expenditure figures, of numerous US air and sea patrols. Nor does it reflect the high cost of joint ground, air, and maritime exercises with host countries (events only grudgingly acknowledged on NATO’s official site).

(full article online)

Myth: Israel Is the Largest Beneficiary of US Military Aid


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I think we all get it!  We all understand your position.  Your pro-Arab Palestinian presentations are not very persuasive.   Oh, they are salted with a few truths, just enough to make it sound real, but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers, and cannot convert followers from the pro-Israeli camp. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Very entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> The usual duck.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

•  I will admit that you are very skilled and very frustrating when you use these little uninformative comebacks _(as an example)_:

○  You are ducking the question.
○  Links?
○  How does this refute my post?
○  Indeed!
○  That doesn't say anything.​
•  I also have enjoyed you many pieces of insight.  My favorite was in 2017 when you argue that:

○  Nobody, not even the PA, represents the Palestinians.​
But you never stick around to faces the consequences of your outlandish _(but not entirely unique)_ pronouncements. You derail the conversation and push it in another direction.

THEN, one of the more effective derailment is the insertion of a complex question using undefined terms _(as an example)_:

•  Interesting. Are illegal settlers innocent civilians?​
Questions, such as this, are very important and critical to the overall "Question of Palestine" and yet through the argument into chaos of the territories.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,


Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.

And that is driving Israel nuts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
Click to expand...

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!

All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.

This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
Click to expand...

The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Yes, they HIDE like the cowards they are. Like Mashaal.   

But, just another idiotic saying out of your fingertips.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
Click to expand...


If, with the term "followers" you mean the iranian Mullocrats, you should consider that the opportunistic Shia Iranians are hardly followers. The 1,400 year old blood feud that divides the two versions of Muhammud worshippers burns as brightly today as it did in the 7th century. We see that routinely with these fine folks redecorating each others mosques and shopping areas with bright orange flashes of explosions followed by shrapnel flying through the air at supersonic speeds.

The Shia see an opportunity to expand their influence in the region and they are exploiting the vulnerability of Hamas which is strapped for UNRWA welfare fraud dollars. The Iranian sponsored Islamic Jihad terrorist franchise is also operating in the area and will likely become competition for Hamas.

You will choose to ignore it but the majority Sunni islamic middle east has, for at least a decade, expressed its fear of a "Shia Crescent". It's just possible that the "Pal'istanians" may find themselves as ground zero in a turf war between the Shia and Sunni tribes.

Here's some fun news: islamic terrorists don't play the game of gee-had governed by rules that include "proportional response".


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Do you realize you may be the single worst islamic supremacist the so-called  "Pal'istanians" have available.... beside the other more vocal islamic supremacists.

But yes, so many of you are as great a danger to others as you are to yourselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they HIDE like the cowards they are. Like Mashaal.
> 
> But, just another idiotic saying out of your fingertips.
Click to expand...

Actually, they tour the world selling Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the end of the day, your presentation does not win any new followers,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they HIDE like the cowards they are. Like Mashaal.
> 
> But, just another idiotic saying out of your fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they tour the world selling Palestine.
Click to expand...



Selling Arab-Moslem psychopathy.

Belgium ends funding for Palestinian schools over honoring of terrorist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Palestinians are gaining a lot of new followers.
> 
> And that is driving Israel nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they HIDE like the cowards they are. Like Mashaal.
> 
> But, just another idiotic saying out of your fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they tour the world selling Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Selling Arab-Moslem psychopathy.
> 
> Belgium ends funding for Palestinian schools over honoring of terrorist
Click to expand...

Most don't mention religion.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha......Oh, geesh !!!
> 
> All they are gaining is free money from Qatar and others to continue their barbaric lifestyles at the cost of underaged minors they insist in bringing to the border with Israel, and to teach all, including minors to go kill Jews.
> 
> This vicious cycle the Arab Palestinians live in will not end until Israel and others put an end to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The most dangerous Palestinians do not live in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they HIDE like the cowards they are. Like Mashaal.
> 
> But, just another idiotic saying out of your fingertips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they tour the world selling Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Selling Arab-Moslem psychopathy.
> 
> Belgium ends funding for Palestinian schools over honoring of terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most don't mention religion.
Click to expand...


Why do you post here when you know so little?

From the Islamist perspective, it's clearly a religious conflict.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Norwegian attorney general rules that "Fuck Jews" can be interpreted as criticism of Israel. (It gets worse.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Odd that our friend Pfffffft Tinmore (self-entitled spokesbeard for Islam), would tell us Arabs-Moslems don't see the conflict as a religious war when Arabs-Moslems tell us in no uncertain terms, it clearly is.  



PMW Bulletins
Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
Oct. 10, 2018
Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started - PMW Bulletins

*Abbas' advisor: Islam's religious war 
to destroy Israel has started*

*Israel is the "culture of Satan"
*

*Conflict between Palestinians and Israel is:
"Between Islam and the enemies of Islam"
"Between the Muslims and the enemies of Muslims"
"Between the Islamic culture and the culture of Satan"
"Between good and evil"
"Between Allah's project vs. Satan's project"*

*PA Mufti: "The harming of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque (i.e., including the Temple Mount and the Western Wall) and the holy sites and the desecration of their sanctity will certainly lead us to ominous results... those who hold the beliefs will not be silent and will not accept them being harmed... We will not allow any harming of this noble belief, for which we are ready to die."*
By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ By force, always by force against the Jews.  Scare the Jews, they will go away ]

Riots Again on Temple Mount, Israel Police Attacked by Muslim ‘Worshiper’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Today's revolt against the Jews ]

Watch: Near lynch in Jordan Valley

Watch: Stabbing attempt in Hevron - terrorist eliminated


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Wiping Israel from the map.  One event at a time ]

Jewish Parents Furious Over Map of ‘Palestine’ Replacing Israel Featured at Middle School Multicultural Night


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Odd that our friend Pfffffft Tinmore (self-entitled spokesbeard for Islam), would tell us Arabs-Moslems don't see the conflict as a religious war when Arabs-Moslems tell us in no uncertain terms, it clearly is.
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> Oct. 10, 2018
> Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Abbas' advisor: Islam's religious war
> to destroy Israel has started*
> 
> *Israel is the "culture of Satan"
> *
> 
> *Conflict between Palestinians and Israel is:
> "Between Islam and the enemies of Islam"
> "Between the Muslims and the enemies of Muslims"
> "Between the Islamic culture and the culture of Satan"
> "Between good and evil"
> "Between Allah's project vs. Satan's project"*
> 
> *PA Mufti: "The harming of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque (i.e., including the Temple Mount and the Western Wall) and the holy sites and the desecration of their sanctity will certainly lead us to ominous results... those who hold the beliefs will not be silent and will not accept them being harmed... We will not allow any harming of this noble belief, for which we are ready to die."*
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik


You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that our friend Pfffffft Tinmore (self-entitled spokesbeard for Islam), would tell us Arabs-Moslems don't see the conflict as a religious war when Arabs-Moslems tell us in no uncertain terms, it clearly is.
> 
> 
> 
> PMW Bulletins
> Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started
> by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> Oct. 10, 2018
> Abbas’ advisor: Islam’s religious war to destroy Israel has started - PMW Bulletins
> 
> *Abbas' advisor: Islam's religious war
> to destroy Israel has started*
> 
> *Israel is the "culture of Satan"
> *
> 
> *Conflict between Palestinians and Israel is:
> "Between Islam and the enemies of Islam"
> "Between the Muslims and the enemies of Muslims"
> "Between the Islamic culture and the culture of Satan"
> "Between good and evil"
> "Between Allah's project vs. Satan's project"*
> 
> *PA Mufti: "The harming of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque (i.e., including the Temple Mount and the Western Wall) and the holy sites and the desecration of their sanctity will certainly lead us to ominous results... those who hold the beliefs will not be silent and will not accept them being harmed... We will not allow any harming of this noble belief, for which we are ready to die."*
> By Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

You are confusing the few Arab Palestinians who really are normal and want peace with all those who keep yelling Death to the Jews, knife, ram, throw rocks at Jews, throw explosives, send explosive or incendiary balloons into Israel, and all of those who keep expecting a salary for being injured or killed by Israel defending its border and population, and all those who are in prison receiving salaries, or those who want to go to an Israeli prison in order to receive salaries and ALL of those Martyrs who are with their 72 virgins receiving salaries still.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Liars, liars, but their pants are not on fire ]

Iraqi Arab scholar Dr. Fadel al-Rubaie says that he intensively researched this for 25 years, and found corresponding geographic features and place names in Yemen to places mentioned in the Torah. He concludes that the idea that the kingdoms of Judah and Israel were in Israel is an Orientalist reading of the Bible.

Jerusalem is really "Beit Bos" near Sanaa. Jericho isn't in Jericho. Hebron is not Hebron. Acre is really Yemen's "Ak." Bethlehem is not Bethlehem, Jaffa isn't Jaffa, Beit El isn't Beit El.

Nebuchadnezzar conquered Yemen, not Judah. Jerusalem didn't even exist when Nebuchadnezzar was alive, we are told - it was built 700 years later.

There's more!* Judaism is an Arab religion.* The children of Israel are the Yemeni Arab tribe of Hamir. Hebrew is an Arab language and has nothing to do with modern Hebrew.

*The article goes on to urge the Palestinians to adopt this narrative *in order to strengthen their own claim to the land. Which is, of course, the entire point of fabricating this history.

(full article online)

Another Arab "scholar" claims that ancient Israel was in Yemen ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ "Our Sacred Lands".  There is no doubt that the Muslims world does not see Jerusalem or Israel as a Palestinian land.  No, it is what it has always been....part of the Muslim world, and Muslims only ]

Turkey lambastes Israeli closure of Temple Mount after firebomb hurled at cops


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heartened by Fans Solidarity Following ‘Gas Chamber’ Tweet, Israeli Soccer Star Says He’ll Continue Playing in Germany


----------



## Mindful

Ilhan Omar is both a canny political operator and a con artist who specializes in gutter smears. And thus there is no question about who won the fight she picked with Nancy Pelosi and Democratic congressional leadership, desperate to sweep the party’s anti-Semitism problem under the rug.

Speaking live on CNN before the introduction of a resolution that was originally intended to condemn anti-Semitism, and indirectly Omar, but wound up condemning “all forms of hate,” Pelosi looked like a deer caught in the headlights, stuck between one of the Democrats’  traditional constituencies and the party’s insurgent progressive base.

A new Gallup poll released last week shows that while most Americans favor Israel in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict (59 percent to 21 percent), net sympathy for Israel is declining dramatically among liberal Democrats. Since 2013-2016, “the percentage who sympathize more with Israel minus those sympathizing more with the Palestinians” has gone from +17 to +3. In other words, Palestinians are replacing Israelis in the hearts of the party’s base.

The inability of senior U.S. Democrats, including senior Jewish members of Congress, to muster a counteroffensive, or even much of a defense, shows that a pillar of the increasingly disoriented liberal political establishment is being pulled down by institutionalized identity politics.

Liberal Jews are being replaced—but by whom or what, exactly? It’s hard to put a name on it. Let’s call it progressivism, or the American version of the U.K. Labour Party’s Corbynism. It’s intersectional, sectarian, nominally collectivist in its economics, and boldly Third Worldist in its political convictions. It is also, therefore, fundamentally anti-Israel.

“I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is OK for people to push for allegiance to a foreign country,” said Omar. Why, she asked, can’t she talk “about a powerful lobbying group that is influencing policy?”—that is, the American Israel Public Affairs Committee. The previous month Omar said that sympathy for Israel in Congress was bought by Jewish money—“It’s all about the Benjamins, baby.” When asked what she  for them to work through their pain by punching down at the latter. Condemning them, or Omar, would only cause more pain.

Omar’s statements are not accidental, not slips of the tongue, and they will not disappear after more dialogue—no matter how much advice she receives from the honest brokers of interfaith comity about how the proper way to criticize Israel is to focus narrowly on the Likud Party or Bibi Netanyahu. Nope, it’s all fair game—she’s going after Israel, the very physical fact of it, as well as the American Jews who dare support a U.S. ally which is also supported by a large majority of the American public.

The Democratic Party leadership is complicit.  

As the Ilhan Omar Controversy Shows, American Jews Have Only Begun to Pay the Price Demanded by the Democratic Party’s New Math


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?



P F Tinmore said:


> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.


*(COMMENT)*

Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.

Most Respectfully, 
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government


The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
Click to expand...


Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help. 

You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
Click to expand...

That is the Israeli BS version of history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,


The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Israeli BS version of history.
Click to expand...


Your frantic attempts to promote conspiracy theories as a way to defend islamic terrorists is really desperate. You can search for yourself to find the events of 2006 and later when Hamas was brought into governance by Arabs-Moslems. You can offer all the silly conspiracy theories you wish but your tactics of nonsensical one-liners, sidestepping and denial makes you appear quite foolish. 

 You know, The term _democracy_, like any other word thrown around carelessly, can sometimes lose all resemblance to its original, intrinsic meaning. Nowhere is this more evident than in the abnormal of Hamas and their psychopathic neighbors in Abbas'istan, where armed terrorists are allowed to roam the streets, genocidal jihad groups participate in governance, and "elections" are made into a mockery by both.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
Click to expand...


Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.

I missed the email but when was mullah Tinmore designated as the Baghdad Bob version of the Hamas terrorist syndicate?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Israeli BS version of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frantic attempts to promote conspiracy theories as a way to defend islamic terrorists is really desperate. You can search for yourself to find the events of 2006 and later when Hamas was brought into governance by Arabs-Moslems. You can offer all the silly conspiracy theories you wish but your tactics of nonsensical one-liners, sidestepping and denial makes you appear quite foolish.
> 
> You know, The term _democracy_, like any other word thrown around carelessly, can sometimes lose all resemblance to its original, intrinsic meaning. Nowhere is this more evident than in the abnormal of Hamas and their psychopathic neighbors in Abbas'istan, where armed terrorists are allowed to roam the streets, genocidal jihad groups participate in governance, and "elections" are made into a mockery by both.
Click to expand...

You need to read up. And stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing Palestine's so called leadership with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.
Click to expand...

Terrorist is a political concept not a legal concept.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ We have seen an uptick of antisemitism in Holland.  Now, they are confirming it ]

Netherlands Becomes Latest European Country to Record Worrying Rise in Antisemitic Outrages


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorist is a political concept not a legal concept.
Click to expand...


_Islamic terrorist organization_ is a designation that carries a great deal of politico-religious, ideological and (negative), legal implications. 

I understand the term offends your tender Islamo-sensibilities but there are a whole host of reasons why adherents to a brutish, retrograde politico-religious ideology have real difficulties existing in the relevant first world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Confronting antisemitism and Israel hatred: The Fogel family massacre eight years on


----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatar’s ‘Spiritual Leader’ Prompts World Cup Fears Over Calls For New Holocaust


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naturally they are using a fake photo, one which I thoroughly debunked here. I am guessing that’s because no photos of actual Israeli police brutality of palestinian Arab women actually exist.

As for the article itself, it relates to a report by a group called Addameer. If that name rings a bell, that is because last year I exposed their extensive links to the terror organization Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).

(full article online)

Bad Palestinian Propaganda of the Day: Orange is the New Black Edition


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> IF the society and culture of the Arab Palestinians are so much better than that of the Israelis, THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government _(in the same way as the Israelis are)_?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the Arab Palestinians, the Israelis insist on ever increasing success and performance of their government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN why are the Arab Palestinians not accountable for their government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Israeli BS version of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frantic attempts to promote conspiracy theories as a way to defend islamic terrorists is really desperate. You can search for yourself to find the events of 2006 and later when Hamas was brought into governance by Arabs-Moslems. You can offer all the silly conspiracy theories you wish but your tactics of nonsensical one-liners, sidestepping and denial makes you appear quite foolish.
> 
> You know, The term _democracy_, like any other word thrown around carelessly, can sometimes lose all resemblance to its original, intrinsic meaning. Nowhere is this more evident than in the abnormal of Hamas and their psychopathic neighbors in Abbas'istan, where armed terrorists are allowed to roam the streets, genocidal jihad groups participate in governance, and "elections" are made into a mockery by both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up. And stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
Click to expand...


I never expected you would muster more than a usual, silly one-liner.

Historically, totalitarianism, both political and religious, has worked to cohere large numbers of people to effect stability, however unpleasant, even when the results of totalitarianism were human misery. The last century has seen the rise and fall of many totalitarian / authoritarian regimes, and many yet remain. We've seen dystopian nightmares from Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, Idi Amin. Today we have religious fascism in such places as Iran, various states in the Middle East and totalitarian regimes such as North Korea. The people with the misfortune to be born into the dehumanizing servitude of such nations have suffered more than I can rightly imagine. It's truly a shame, because I honestly feel that the all-encompassing and absolute ideology of totalitarianism is antithetical to human nature.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason that Chile was not responsible for Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorist is a political concept not a legal concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Islamic terrorist organization_ is a designation that carries a great deal of politico-religious, ideological and (negative), legal implications.
> 
> I understand the term offends your tender Islamo-sensibilities but there are a whole host of reasons why adherents to a brutish, retrograde politico-religious ideology have real difficulties existing in the relevant first world.
Click to expand...

I don't buy into that political name calling shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorist is a political concept not a legal concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Islamic terrorist organization_ is a designation that carries a great deal of politico-religious, ideological and (negative), legal implications.
> 
> I understand the term offends your tender Islamo-sensibilities but there are a whole host of reasons why adherents to a brutish, retrograde politico-religious ideology have real difficulties existing in the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy into that political name calling shit.
Click to expand...

You do not accept anything about anything.  You write your own history of the world.

"Tinmore's History of the world.  A world without Israel "


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floating conspiracy theories as a way to excuse Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude won't help.
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Hamas is a terrorist organization,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not recognize foreign name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do search using the terms "Hamas" and "designated terrorist organization". Let us know what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorist is a political concept not a legal concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Islamic terrorist organization_ is a designation that carries a great deal of politico-religious, ideological and (negative), legal implications.
> 
> I understand the term offends your tender Islamo-sensibilities but there are a whole host of reasons why adherents to a brutish, retrograde politico-religious ideology have real difficulties existing in the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy into that political name calling shit.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you also don't buy into trying to offer a refutation.

Indeed, islamic terrorism is a function of an all-consuming, totalitarian politico- religious ideology. Islamic terrorists are not "made" by others. They are the product of an ideology that has remained static since the 7th century. The names islamic terrorists operate under are subordinate to the cause of their ideology. That ideology, of course, is gee-had —warfare to expand the dominion of Muhammud's religion, as elucidated in your Korans.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Search of Temple Mount Reveals Flammables Ready for Use


----------



## Sixties Fan

Among the acts of violence:

*Monday 11:30 pm*: Still-unidentified shooters attacked an Israeli vehicle in the northern Samaria district last night (Monday) on a road near the Israeli community of Rehelim (population about 800), south of Nablus/Shechem and located between Kfar Tapuach and Eli. No one was injured, thankfully. But the vehicle was damaged, suggesting the fire could have exacted a heavier toll. *Israel National News* reports an attempted infiltration this past Friday night just as the Sabbath was being ushered in. The community's "security guards... identified two suspicious figures approaching the town. Rehelim's military security coordinator arrived first, fired a light bomb, and noticed the two suspects running away."

*Tuesday 12:45 pm*: Israeli soldiers shot dead a Palestinian man as he tried to stab them in the West Bank city of Hebron on Tuesday, the IDF said according to Times of Israel. No one else was injured in the thwarted attack:
IDF soldiers spotted the terrorist armed with a knife as he ran toward them. The soldiers pushed the terrorist back as he tried to run into a nearby civilian building. The soldiers shot the terrorist, thwarting the attack, and he was killed,” the military said... The suspect, armed with a knife, entered the contentious Beit HaShalom building in Hebron, near the Kiryat Arba settlement. A resident of the building, one of the few Jewish-owned structures inside the overwhelmingly Palestinian city, saw and called Israeli security forces to the scene, according to reports from the scene. A video filmed at the scene showed the attacker lying on the ground in the entrance hall of the building with what appeared to be a gunshot wound to the chest. The knife was seen on the ground several feet away from him."Images of the attacker appear in the Hebrew-language social media, *here* for instance. The would-be knifer is identified by Palestinian Arab officials as Yasser Fuzi Shuweiki. The *Ma'an News Agency *site (English language edition) calls him Yasser al-Shweiki and rather enigmatically quotes his father saying the son "_was distributing notices from the Sharia Court across Hebron City_", presumably trying to deflect any suggestion that he was a knifer looking for Israeli stabbing victims. (An Israeli social media commentator *says* he was the local mailman.) In the Arabic version of Ma'an's account, but not the English, its editors call the would-be knifer, not surprisingly, a _martyr_:
Palestinian Civil Affairs demanded that the Israeli authorities hand over the body of Yasser Mohammed Fawzi Shweiki, who was killed by Israeli soldiers [and] who worked as a clerk in the Hebron District Court, where he was working before being shot by Israeli soldiers who claimed he had a knife and attempted to stab Against soldiers.
*
Tuesday Noon*: The Temple Mount in Jerusalem's Old City was sealed off by Israel Police today in the wake of Arab violence that included a firebomb being hurled at officers, followed by arrests and clashes. 
*Times of Israel* says:
"Police quickly deployed across the hilltop compound, scuffling with worshipers in the area as they searched for the assailants. In one video, police were seen wrestling a woman to the ground. Ten suspects were arrested and an investigation into the incident was ongoing, police said... Police said they found flammable materials, firecrackers and Molotov cocktails during a search of the Temple Mount after it was closed... The Damascus Gate entrance of the Old City of Jerusalem was also closed and police were dispatched throughout the Old City and East Jerusalem “to prevent and respond to any attempt to disturb public order in response to the serious incident,” police said in a statement."The president of the Palestinian Authority Mahmoud Abbas complained of “dangerous Israeli escalation” and warned of “serious repercussions.”

*Tuesday 4:45 pm*: Security forces of the IDF took a Palestinian Arab woman into custody who aroused their suspicions near Beit Hashalom (House of Peace), the site of another, earlier Arab-on-Israel stabbing in *Hebron* (above). They found, after a careful search of her clothing and person, that she had a knife concealed somewhere not yet reported. *Times of Israel* says she was promptly arrested and is in the hands of the security forces for questioning.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 12-Mar-19: Arab-on-Israeli attacks edge upwards again


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel graffiti was spray painted on a Buenos Aires subway station located in a heavily Jewish neighborhood.

The phrase “Israel genocide” was spray painted in two places in the station, including on one of the walls commemorating the attack which showcases a remembrance mural. The station’s display includes drawings, paintings and photos by 25 artists and a clock that is set permanently to the exact moment of the explosion: 9:53 a.m. on July 18,1994.

(full article online)

Memorial to AMIA bombing defaced


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I just want you to roll-back the discussion to a time when you spared no expense in rubbing my nose in the allegation that the US altered (as an external influence) the outcome of the 2006 Arab Palestinian Elections.




​
The Israelis are not trying to revise the fact that the Arab Palestinians voted for the installation of an Arab Palestinian terrorist organization as the majority party and leadership.  No one disputes this simple fact.



P F Tinmore said:


> There you go again trying to mislead the people.  You imply that the people in Gaza elected Hamas to be the government in Gaza. That is false. Hamas won the nationwide elections in all of Palestine. (The West Bank and Gaza.) *They were the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.*





P F Tinmore said:


> Since the election victory of Hamas in January 2006, the United States and Israel have worked to isolate and damage Hamas and build up Fatah with recognition and weaponry*.*





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.





P F Tinmore said:


> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.





			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> That is the Israeli BS version of history.


*(COMMENT)*

And I have, nor have I believe any others dispute the fact that the US, using its influence, had attempted to prevent an International Terrorist Organization → Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) → from taking over the governmental leadership of a quasi-Middle Eastern State.




Brookings Institute Typology highlights
the conditions that allow
Safe Havens to form and operate.​By 2006, it was internationally known and understood that the US and her Allies would make such reasonable attempt to deny Safe Haven to any credible and relevant threat known to be guilty of such conduct.  It was understood that all States must cooperate fully in the fight against all entities → in accordance with their obligations under international Rules of Law → in order to find and bring to justice, any who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or commission of terrorist acts or provides safe haven in direct support of and Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  This would, among others, include Criminal Acts directed against a State with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act.  HAMAS fell into this category of organizations with a past history of criminal behaviors.

There was not then and there is not now, any prohibition under the Rules of Law, against any direct action against HAMAS or any similar associate organizations that further the cause of HAMAS, or those that work independently as a Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.

Most Respectfully,
R
*
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem is not MORE holy to the Jews. It is ONLY holy to the Jews and you needed to say that. 

Jerusalem was holy to the Jews before Jesus was born. 

Jerusalem was holy to the Jews before Mohammed was born. 

When Christians and Muslims say or even believe Jerusalem is holy to them, it’s only because it is holy to the Jews and their religions are replacement religions: designed to make Judaism obsolete. 

This is the truth and EVERYONE knows it. UNESCO passes these resolutions to rewrite the truth. UNESCO DOESN’T NEED YOUR HELP to do so.

UNESCO knows as well as we do that Jerusalem is not mentioned even once in the Quran. UNESCO knows as well as we do that Jerusalem has _always_ been in Jewish thoughts and prayers. This body knows we’re the indigenous people of this territory. It knows we fought a defensive war and have full rights to the city both according to birthright AND international law.

(full article online)

Israeli Leaders Too Afraid to Speak the Truth (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I just want you to roll-back the discussion to a time when you spared no expense in rubbing my nose in the allegation that the US altered (as an external influence) the outcome of the 2006 Arab Palestinian Elections.
> 
> View attachment 249973​
> The Israelis are not trying to revise the fact that the Arab Palestinians voted for the installation of an Arab Palestinian terrorist organization as the majority party and leadership.  No one disputes this simple fact.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again trying to mislead the people.  You imply that the people in Gaza elected Hamas to be the government in Gaza. That is false. Hamas won the nationwide elections in all of Palestine. (The West Bank and Gaza.) *They were the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the election victory of Hamas in January 2006, the United States and Israel have worked to isolate and damage Hamas and build up Fatah with recognition and weaponry*.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Israeli BS version of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And I have, nor have I believe any others dispute the fact that the US, using its influence, had attempted to prevent an International Terrorist Organization → Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) → from taking over the governmental leadership of a quasi-Middle Eastern State.
> 
> View attachment 249974
> Brookings Institute Typology highlights
> the conditions that allow
> Safe Havens to form and operate.​By 2006, it was internationally known and understood that the US and her Allies would make such reasonable attempt to deny Safe Haven to any credible and relevant threat known to be guilty of such conduct.  It was understood that all States must cooperate fully in the fight against all entities → in accordance with their obligations under international Rules of Law → in order to find and bring to justice, any who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or commission of terrorist acts or provides safe haven in direct support of and Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  This would, among others, include Criminal Acts directed against a State with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act.  HAMAS fell into this category of organizations with a past history of criminal behaviors.
> 
> There was not then and there is not now, any prohibition under the Rules of Law, against any direct action against HAMAS or any similar associate organizations that further the cause of HAMAS, or those that work independently as a Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All Juvenile name calling aside, the Palestinian National Unity Government of March 2007 was legally constituted.

In June of 2007, the US fomented an illegal coup. On that moment, 41 of 132 Members of Parliament, nearly a third of the PLC, were in Israeli detention.

The part of the Palestinian Authority in Gaza remained in office. Abbas left the elected government and created an illegal government in the West Bank. This division that was created by the US and Israel still plagues the Palestinians today.

Palestinian National Unity Government of March 2007 - Wikipedia

Palestinian unity government of Fatah and Hamas sworn in


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I just want you to roll-back the discussion to a time when you spared no expense in rubbing my nose in the allegation that the US altered (as an external influence) the outcome of the 2006 Arab Palestinian Elections.
> 
> View attachment 249973​
> The Israelis are not trying to revise the fact that the Arab Palestinians voted for the installation of an Arab Palestinian terrorist organization as the majority party and leadership.  No one disputes this simple fact.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again trying to mislead the people.  You imply that the people in Gaza elected Hamas to be the government in Gaza. That is false. Hamas won the nationwide elections in all of Palestine. (The West Bank and Gaza.) *They were the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the election victory of Hamas in January 2006, the United States and Israel have worked to isolate and damage Hamas and build up Fatah with recognition and weaponry*.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli bullshit. Hamas was the majority party in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that Hamas was elected into office. That Hamas is a terrorist organization, unwilling and unable to perform as a responsible government is the failure of Hamas and those who elected them to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Israeli BS version of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And I have, nor have I believe any others dispute the fact that the US, using its influence, had attempted to prevent an International Terrorist Organization → Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) → from taking over the governmental leadership of a quasi-Middle Eastern State.
> 
> View attachment 249974
> Brookings Institute Typology highlights
> the conditions that allow
> Safe Havens to form and operate.​By 2006, it was internationally known and understood that the US and her Allies would make such reasonable attempt to deny Safe Haven to any credible and relevant threat known to be guilty of such conduct.  It was understood that all States must cooperate fully in the fight against all entities → in accordance with their obligations under international Rules of Law → in order to find and bring to justice, any who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or commission of terrorist acts or provides safe haven in direct support of and Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  This would, among others, include Criminal Acts directed against a State with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act.  HAMAS fell into this category of organizations with a past history of criminal behaviors.
> 
> There was not then and there is not now, any prohibition under the Rules of Law, against any direct action against HAMAS or any similar associate organizations that further the cause of HAMAS, or those that work independently as a Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Juvenile name calling aside, the Palestinian National Unity Government of March 2007 was legally constituted.
> 
> In June of 2007, the US fomented an illegal coup. On that moment, 41 of 132 Members of Parliament, nearly a third of the PLC, were in Israeli detention.
> 
> The part of the Palestinian Authority in Gaza remained in office. Abbas left the elected government and created an illegal government in the West Bank. This division that was created by the US and Israel still plagues the Palestinians today.
> 
> Palestinian National Unity Government of March 2007 - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian unity government of Fatah and Hamas sworn in
Click to expand...


All nonsensical references to an Islamic terrorist government aside:

*Attacks Escalate as Palestinians Fight for Power*


By STEVEN ERLANGER and ISABEL KERSHNERJUNE 13, 2007

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page

Hamas and Fatah sharply escalated their fight for supremacy on Tuesday, with Hamas taking over much of the northern Gaza Strip in what is beginning to look increasingly like a civil war.



As we know, the two, competing Islamic terrorist encampments went on to treat each other to heapin’ helpins’ of street murders, torture and even throwing people off of rooftops.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Usually such monitoring is accompanied by verbal harassment, and that was exactly what happened on Sept. 26, 2017, while Solomon was on duty. Reports from his fellow guards said that he was relentlessly verbally abused for more than a half-hour by Machsom Watch operatives.

Minutes after the verbal assault ended, a terrorist broke through the gate, shooting Solomon and two others dead.>Is it unreasonable to suspect that Solomon’s concentration and preparedness had been compromised by the verbal attack that immediately preceded the physical one?

The clear implication of the groups harassing soldiers is that they—and the state they represent and protect—are illegitimate, and thus worthy of such contemptuous treatment. The idea that foreign nationals are allowed to harass soldiers protecting their own country seems inconceivable, yet until recently it has been a common Israeli reality, devoid of pushback.

Happily, the days of free reign for demonizers might be coming to a close. Not because the government or the army has changed its protocols to prevent such behavior from occurring. Change is coming because Zionist organizations and citizens are revolted by the free hand that these loathers have had.

One effort undertaken by Im Tirtzu, Israel’s largest grassroots Zionist organization, is particularly promising. Im Tirtzu has recruited a group of volunteer “Video Commandos” who have been fighting fire with fire, employing the same rights of proximity exploited by the demonizers.

With the slogan of “Aim, Click and Shoot,” the Video Commandos film the demonizers as they film soldiers.

The Video Commandos recently achieved a significant victory when the primarily Scandinavian EAPPI, an affiliate of the anti-Zionist World Council of Churches, announced that they were leaving Hebron because of the “harassment” their volunteers had recently been subjected to. That “harassment” was nothing more than turning the tables on them, presenting EAPPI with a new reality.

(full article online)

Fear and loathing at IDF checkpoints


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday night, an Israeli vehicle on the road near Ariel was shot at by an Arab sniper.

Luckily, there was only damage to the car and not to the driver or passengers.

Terror attacks continue to happen every day in Israel. But you generally only see reports of attacks that kill people.

According to Shin Bet, in February there were  97 attacks in Judea, Samaria and Jerusalem: 80 firebombs; 11 pipe bombs; one stabbing; two grenade attacks; and one gas tank IED attack.

And this was much better than January!

(full article online)

Arabs shooting at Jews is not newsworthy ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

22 years after Jordanian soldier massacred 7 Israeli schoolgirls, locals believe quiet diplomacy can yet save access to border enclave that turned from symbol of amity to enmity

(full article online)

At bloodied Isle of Peace, some Israelis still hope to bridge divide with Jordan


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are now 17 countries with over 25,000 Jews. That is half of the total that existed when Israel was founded in 1948.

Israel          6.6 million Jews
USA           5.7 million
France           453,000
Canada         391,000
UK                290,000
Argentina     180,000
Russia          172,000
Germany      116,000
Australia      113,000
Brazil             93,000
South Africa  69,000
Ukraine         50,000
Hungary        47,000
Mexico          40,000
Netherlands  30,000
Belgium        29,000
Italy               28,000

The next countries that will likely fall below the 25,000 level will be Belgium and then Italy. Belgium has seen a rise in antisemitism including the shooting at the Jewish Museum in Brussels in 2014, and the mocking of Jews as moneylenders at a Carnival paradein March 2019, as well as from a decline in the diamond industry which employed many Jews in Antwerp. Italy has seen a migration of its Jews due to the influx of Muslims who have brought new levels of antisemitism at two to five times the level of Christians, as demonstrated in ADL polls. New laws banning ritual slaughter and possibly prohibiting circumcision in European countries will also weigh on where Jews decide to live. The aging population is also encouraging young Jews to migrate to find spouses elsewhere.

The net effect is that over the course of the last 100 years, Jews went from mostly speaking Russian, German and Arabic to speaking English and Hebrew.

It is unlikely that there will be any new countries joining the 25k list as most migration is going to the more established countries.

(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/columns/firstonethrough/25000-jews-remaining/2019/03/12/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What !!!   It is all about the Palestinians?  Is that why non Palestinians have been attacking Israel since 1948?  Lets think about it.....]

PM addresses revelation of secret Hezbollah unit which planned attacks in Israel. 'What we uncovered today is just the tip of the iceberg.'

(full article online)

Prime Minister: 'Iran and Hezbollah - we know what you are doing'


----------



## Sixties Fan

DF nabs dozens of wanted terror suspects, uncovers hidden weapons cache during raids in Judea and Samaria.

29 terrorists captured during major anti-terror sweep


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Children's Crusade, this time for peace: how progressives and globalists sell whole generations into slavery.

( full article online)

Crusade of Tears - young people who believe evil does not exist


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Everything old is new again, and getting worse...]

‘How to Recognize A Jew’: Outrage Over Sale of Antisemitic Newspaper at Polish Parliament’s Hotel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The pro-Israel blogger conference that has become a support group


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where MLK Really Stood on Israel and the Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s difficult for the foreign press to reach Xinjiang for a first-hand look. This rugged region of mountains and deserts in northwestern China is located between Mongolia and Kazakhstan, and the Chinese are heavy-handed with critical reporters. But as luck would have it, The Guardian — of all papers — managed to get an exclusive dispatch.







Xinjiang is an open-air prison.

A prison is designed to keep people _in_.

The blockade is designed to keep weapons _out_. Israel doesn’t apologize for keeping its citizens safe, or for monitoring the flow of food, medicines, construction material and other humanitarian aid into Gaza. Israel has intercepted bullets, combat gear, drones and other contraband being smuggled into the Strip.



*Related reading: The Gaza Blockade: An Explainer*

Memo to The Guardian: If you want to have a conversation about Gaza, tell it like it is without inflammatory headlines. And don’t try to cover your hyperbole by putting the most provocative words in quote marks. That doesn’t fly.

The Guardian’s headline is a case study for the consequences of headline writers losing all sense of proportion:

(full article online)

The World's Largest Outdoor Prison Isn't Gaza | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Traveller Erases Israel from the Mideast*
BY SIMON PLOSKER MARCH 13, 2019




You’d think a travel supplement would get its geography right. Think again. Traveller is published daily online and every Saturday and Sunday in Australia’s Sydney Morning Herald, The Age, the Sun-Herald and The Sunday Age.

(full article online)

Traveller Erases Israel from the Mideast | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

Saudis, Egypt, United Arab Emirates openly reject call to isolate Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Saudis, Egypt, United Arab Emirates openly reject call to isolate Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, there is another major conference by INSS marking the anniversary, with many well-known speakers as well.



In this case, there are two Egyptians speaking: One is the head of the Egyptian-American Business Association and the other is an Egyptian doctoral student who studies in Tel Aviv.
No Egyptian government officials are attending.
On the Egyptian side, I cannot find any official or unofficial commemoration of the event. To Egyptians, 40 years of peace is not something to celebrate. 
In fact, the Cairo24 news site is covering today's INSS conference - and the article is meant to shame the two Egyptian citizens who are speaking.

(full article online)

Why do only Israelis care to mark 40th anniversary of Egypt-Israel peace treaty? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here is an interesting book I just found online.  If one clicks on any of the pages one can go through the book and read it ]

Arabs Speak Frankly on the Arab-Israeli Conflict

Arabs Speak Frankly on the Arab-Israeli Conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

When someone claims that Israel does not want peace, you must tell them the excruciating story of Gush Katif. Make it clear that the path to peace is a two-way street, and, at the end of the road, lies a world in which life is better for both peoples. Let us come together as a society, as one human nation, and create harmony in a land where individuals from all walks of life are welcome.

(full article online)

Why Israel Is Not to Blame for the Lack of Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terra Incognita: Colonial origins of sympathy for ‘ISIS brides’

The sick stupidity of comparing Nazi-era Jews to ISIS fighters


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah’s Deadly Lies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s ambassador shocked over PFLP terrorist speech in Berlin


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Was it  Ever.......a war or conflict between just Palestinians, Arabs, or Muslims against Jews and Israel ?]

50 Iranian drones conduct massive 'way to Jerusalem' exercise - report


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Yes, Hamas and Gaza are going for War number.......]

Two rockets fired at Tel Aviv from Gaza for first time since 2014 war


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This continues to need to happen.  Replace the PA curriculum with a regular one ]

Israeli, Palestinian Institutes Join Forces to Counter Radicalization in PA Curriculum


----------



## Sixties Fan

The silent Intifada: Weekly terror report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rockets on Tel Aviv: 6 Short Comments — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: ‘Al-Aqsa Mosque in Quran Is Not in Jerusalem,’ Syrian Scholar Explains


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Protest Irish Bill Criminalizing Travel to Jerusalem!


----------



## The Original Tree

DemNazis disgust me.



Roudy said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.N. "apartheid" document was written by two AMERICANS.  Doncha just love it?
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha they're also big leftie Democrats too.  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

I don't think that it is a good practise for Americans to make it their business to critize (formally by petition) the domestic legislation of another country. 



Sixties Fan said:


> ACT NOW! Protest Irish Bill Criminalizing Travel to Jerusalem!


*(COMMENT)*

Let Ireland take whatever position they want.   We can say that we _(individually)_ believe it to be wrong, but if the Irish (75%+ Catholic) want to criminalize travel to the Holy Land, well so be it.  It merely demonstrates who they are.  Jerusalem has been fought over many time in the past, and that pattern of behavior is not likely to change.  Even Rome fought _(as a collective)_ Jerusalem; there was more than a half-dozen Crusades over Jerusalem.  But I don't believe that there was any clan level Irish participation in any of the Crusades.  

Relative to religions, views change over time _(we all know this)_.  Even Jesus Christ was descendent of Abraham and many consider that in his lifetime he was Jewish and Hebrew.  Of course, I could be wrong, but my wife (somewhat of a Biblical History buff, told me that Jesus Christ taught at Temple near the Mount of Olives.

Let the Irish decide for themselves what they want to believe and how they want to demonstrate that belief.If a country that is predominately Christian wants to criminalize a pilgrimage, to the Holy Land, so be it.  Good thing the Pope is not Irish.  



​
Just My 2 Drachma,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I don't think that it is a good practise for Americans to make it their business to critize (formally by petition) the domestic legislation of another country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Irish Bill Criminalizing Travel to Jerusalem!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Let Ireland take whatever position they want.   We can say that we _(individually)_ believe it to be wrong, but if the Irish (75%+ Catholic) want to criminalize travel to the Holy Land, well so be it.  It merely demonstrates who they are.  Jerusalem has been fought over many time in the past, and that pattern of behavior is not likely to change.  Even Rome fought _(as a collective)_ Jerusalem; there was more than a half-dozen Crusades over Jerusalem.  But I don't believe that there was any clan level Irish participation in any of the Crusades.
> 
> Relative to religions, views change over time _(we all know this)_.  Even Jesus Christ was descendent of Abraham and many consider that in his lifetime he was Jewish and Hebrew.  Of course, I could be wrong, but my wife (somewhat of a Biblical History buff, told me that Jesus Christ taught at Temple near the Mount of Olives.
> 
> Let the Irish decide for themselves what they want to believe and how they want to demonstrate that belief.If a country that is predominately Christian wants to criminalize a pilgrimage, to the Holy Land, so be it.  Good thing the Pope is not Irish.
> 
> View attachment 250299​
> Just My 2 Drachma,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Exactly how is this any different from all the attempts the British Labour Party has been attempting for the past few years and what their goals have been?
Are people allowing their bills and ideas against Israel to pass without a fight, without saying anything simply because it is something happening in another country's government?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Well, it is not all that different.



Sixties Fan said:


> Exactly how is this any different from all the attempts the British Labour Party has been attempting for the past few years and what their goals have been?
> Are people allowing their bills and ideas against Israel to pass without a fight, without saying anything simply because it is something happening in another country's government?


*(COMMENT)*

The legislation, like that of the Labor Party, comes near to setting the mood of the nation.  In my perception, there is an ever growing number of British Labor Party Constituents that are more inclined to support the Islamic World → as opposed to → the continuation of the Jewish National Home (JNH).  They have their reasons _(the narrative like Ilan Pappe tells it)_ → just as others hold a pro-Israeli stance. 

There is no fight to be had.  And _(in my opinion)_ the lines are drawn.  You are either supporting the Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter _(intimidation and coercion to compel governments or an international organization)_ → OR → supporting the emergence of the Jewish National Home (JNH) for the preservation - protection and future development of the Jewish People.

The two views are incompatable.  You can't be a "Jihadist" and "defend" the Jewish people at the same time.

One view is a decision to utilize violence _(no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, no negotiations with Israel)_ → and the other view is → the protection and defense of a permanent homeland (JNH). 

You cannot change their opinion through reason and logic.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## The Original Tree

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I don't think that it is a good practise for Americans to make it their business to critize (formally by petition) the domestic legislation of another country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Irish Bill Criminalizing Travel to Jerusalem!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Let Ireland take whatever position they want.   We can say that we _(individually)_ believe it to be wrong, but if the Irish (75%+ Catholic) want to criminalize travel to the Holy Land, well so be it.  It merely demonstrates who they are.  Jerusalem has been fought over many time in the past, and that pattern of behavior is not likely to change.  Even Rome fought _(as a collective)_ Jerusalem; there was more than a half-dozen Crusades over Jerusalem.  But I don't believe that there was any clan level Irish participation in any of the Crusades.
> 
> Relative to religions, views change over time _(we all know this)_.  Even Jesus Christ was descendent of Abraham and many consider that in his lifetime he was Jewish and Hebrew.  Of course, I could be wrong, but my wife (somewhat of a Biblical History buff, told me that Jesus Christ taught at Temple near the Mount of Olives.
> 
> Let the Irish decide for themselves what they want to believe and how they want to demonstrate that belief.If a country that is predominately Christian wants to criminalize a pilgrimage, to the Holy Land, so be it.  Good thing the Pope is not Irish.
> 
> View attachment 250299​
> Just My 2 Drachma,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*You do realize that Catholicism is not technically Christian, correct?
Catholicism is The Official State Church of The Roman Empire.
And The Roman Empire invented Catholicism adopting The Christian Narrative but adding Roman Polytheism to it.
This is why Catholics pray to Mary, Pray to a different Saint for everything,

"There is one mediator between man and God, and that is Christ Jesus."

I am not saying that a person in a Catholic Church cannot be a Christian, but I am saying that just because you are a Catholic does not make you a Christian.

So if Ireland which is 75% Catholic proclaims people should not go to The Holy Land, that has nothing to do with Christians who love and support The Hebrews and support their right to Permanently and Irrevocably Re-establish themselves in their 4,000 year old Homeland, Israel.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the government has taken steps in recent years to make it easier for Jews to visit the Temple Mount, with the number reaching over 30,000 in 2018, this is hardly sufficient to counter the ongoing attempts by the Palestinians to seize control over this sacred ground.

Instead of giving in to the Wakf's threats and mischief, Israel needs to reassert its full sovereignty over the area. A good place to start would be to punish the Wakf by reducing its presence at the site, and stripping it of much of its power to decide what goes on there. It is simply absurd that a foreign body controlled by the Jordanian government and the Palestinian regime are allowed to administer the primary holy site in the heart of Jerusalem, even as it periodically whips up violence against Israel and Jews.
Furthermore, the discriminatory practice of preventing Jews from praying on the Temple Mount must come to an end. Denying Jews their fundamental right to freedom of worship there for fear of offending Palestinian sensibilities is a stain on Israel's democracy.
Through apathy and indecisiveness, successive governments have effectively allowed the Wakf to wreak havoc on the Temple Mount and erode Israeli rule.

The latest crisis surrounding the Gate of Mercy compound presents the Jewish state with an opening to turn the tide of the past few decades, and send a clear and unequivocal message as to whom the Temple Mount truly belongs. One can only hope that this opportunity, like others before it, will not be squandered.

(full article online)

Take back the Temple Mount


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  The Original Tree, et al,

I stand corrected.  I did not know this.

I just surface researched this (startling) fact.  And boy, was I surprised what the reasonable logic the observer sees.



The Original Tree said:


> I am not saying that a person in a Catholic Church cannot be a Christian, but I am saying that just because you are a Catholic does not make you a Christian.


*(COMMENT)*

I just assumed _(yeah I know - I'm the ass this time)_ that Catholics follow the teaching of Jesus Christ; and in doing so, were "Christians."   I've seen them do this many times when they make the "sign of the cross" and acknowledge the "Trinity."

I consider myself schooled.

Many Thanks,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Hamas reportedly agree to ceasefire after rockets fired at Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who would have incentive to fire rockets at this time? Hamas didn't, as they were hosting an Egyptian security delegation, which hurried out of Gaza before Israel's retaliation.

It is possible that rogue elements within Hamas or Islamic Jihad fired the rockets.

My concern, and I don't have any evidence yet for it, is that Iran has been setting up a new terror group in Gaza to disrupt the detente that exists between Israel and the other terror groups. So far, this is the only thing that makes sense to me, because Iran can help a group get longer range missiles in a relatively short time. There are still tunnels under the Rafah border that allow weapons smuggling. Plus, Iranian and Hezbollah media are celebrating the rockets, although that is weak evidence as they would celebrate no matter who shot them, there does seem to be a little more glee with this attack.

Iran is the only entity that would gain from this attack.

As I said, I have very little evidence that there is a new stealth Iranian funded terror group in Gaza. But there has been noise about Iran and Hezbollah plans to help either fund existing smaller groups or to set up new ones in the past in Gaza. Iran would love to surround Israel with rockets under their control, as they already have rockets aimed at Israel from Lebanon and likely Syria.

This doesn't feel like a one-off. There is a change in the status quo, and it might have consequences down the line.

(full article online)

Is Iran behind the rockets fired towards Tel Aviv? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,



EXCERPT Sixties Fan said:


> ...Instead of giving in to the Wakf's threats and mischief, Israel needs to reassert its full sovereignty over the area...
> 
> Take back the Temple Mount



*(COMMENT)*

In my opinion, this would not be a wise move.  The answer to each and every problem arising from the conflict is NOT extending either effective control or _(especially)_ sovereignty.

The Israelis, in my opinion, should put a limit on the problem by some outside the box solutions.

One thing is for sure, the Israelis should consult The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem • Muhammad Hussein _(the Senior Sunni Muslim Cleric)_ • making him relevant and part of the alternative solution process. Muslim Clerics love it when they are perceived to be influential.

Just My Thought,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## The Original Tree

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  The Original Tree, et al,
> 
> I stand corrected.  I did not know this.
> 
> I just surface researched this (startling) fact.  And boy, was I surprised what the reasonable logic the observer sees.
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that a person in a Catholic Church cannot be a Christian, but I am saying that just because you are a Catholic does not make you a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I just assumed _(yeah I know - I'm the ass this time)_ that Catholics follow the teaching of Jesus Christ; and in doing so, were "Christians."   I've seen them do this many times when they make the "sign of the cross" and acknowledge the "Trinity."
> 
> I consider myself schooled.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> R
Click to expand...

*They do follow the teachings of Christ for the most part.  But they also diverge from that and teach what I consider Apostate teachings that are not derived from Scripture.

They follow a lot of The Roman Empire's Polytheistic Beliefs, though they may be doing so unconsciously, at least as far as the laymen, and general practitioner of Catholicism goes.  These "State" beliefs were incorporated in to The Roman Empire's Brand of Christianity which was not developed until several centuries after Messiah Bin Joseph's Sacrifice Offering for sin as The Lamb of God, on The Cross, long after His Death, and Resurrection.

All the early Christian Churches were Jewish.  The Gospel was preached to The Jew First.  All the Apostles were Jewish.  Then the gospel was preached to The Gentiles, and they then became part of the same flock with The Messianic Jews.

True Christianity celebrates Israel, defends Israel, and loves The Hebrew Nation.
We honor God's Chosen People and we await The Return of Messiah Bin Joseph as Messiah Bin David when He descends from Heaven upon The Mount of Olives.

There has to be an Israel for Messiah to come, and there has to be a Temple in Jerusalem for the End Time Events that bring The Messiah to defend Israel, The Temple, and to put an end to all sin and war, and to Reign as The Prince of Peace from Jerusalem upon David's Throne.

Only when The Lion of The Tribe of Judah sits upon David's Throne will there be peace on Earth.

This is one of the core beliefs of authentic Christianity.  Antisemitism is a way to separate the false from the true.  So called Christian Churches, or ones that call themselves Christian, should not and cannot oppose Israel, or God's Chosen People, nor Obstruct their work to re-establish their Homeland, Israel as a Sovereign Nation in perpetuity.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Instead of giving in to the Wakf's threats and mischief, Israel needs to reassert its full sovereignty over the area...
> 
> Take back the Temple Mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In my opinion, this would not be a wise move.  The answer to each and every problem arising from the conflict is NOT extending either effective control or _(especially)_ sovereignty.
> 
> The Israelis, in my opinion, should put a limit on the problem by some outside the box solutions.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the Israelis should consult The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem • Muhammad Hussein _(the Senior Sunni Muslim Cleric)_ • making him relevant and part of the alternative solution process. Muslim Clerics love it when they are perceived to be influential.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

[  The Grand Mufti would have to go through a great change of heart seeing that he follows in the former first Mufti. Al Husseini.  This article is from 3 days ago ]

Grand Mufti of Al-Quds and "Palestine" denies right of Jews to worship on Temple Mount, claims it is an Islamic religious site.

PA Mufti: Al-Aqsa belongs only to Muslims


[ Need one wonder how he would respond about influencing the Muslim Wakf ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Possibly true all over the world.  Do people understand the meaning of the word ? )

Fewer than half of UK adults understand meaning of ‘anti-Semitism,’ poll finds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rocket attack on Tel Aviv ignored by BBC News website


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police sappers called after debris discovered in Holon; additional Iron Dome batteries reportedly deployed throughout country

(full article online)

Remains of rocket fired from Gaza found in Tel Aviv suburb


----------



## Hollie

*Hamas said to beat Gazans protesting dire economic conditions for second day*
*Reports of live fire as residents of Hamas-ruled enclave burn tires in Deir al-Balah and Khan Younis in rare show of dissent to terror group’s rule*
By TOI STAFF15 March 2019, 8:56 pm  2




A screenshot of video shown by the Kann public broadcaster of a protest in the Gaza Strip over the cost of living on March 15, 2019. (Screen capture: Twitter)
Palestinians in the Gaza Strip took to the streets on Friday for the second successive day to protest against Hamas and the dire economic condition in the Strip, with some reports saying the terror group used live fire to put down the demonstrations.

The protests came after a night of violence surrounding the Strip, that was sparked when two rockets were fired at Tel Aviv. In response Israel hit more than 100 Hamas targets and Hamas fired seven more rockets into Israel before the two sides reportedly reached a fresh ceasefire.

Hamas said to beat Gazans protesting dire economic conditions for second day



I think Abbas should consider sending in Iranian peace keeping forces.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soccer club Ingolstadt will wear jerseys with anti-fascist slogan after captain Almog Cohen receives message calling him ‘Jewish brute’ who should be sent ‘to the chamber’

(full article online)

German team to wear anti-racism shirts after Israeli player’s anti-Semitic abuse


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Blame Israel First: 2002-2006” is a title chapter, one of a dozen built upon the scaffolding set up for the years from 1896 through 1948, when Israel was created, and used to encapsulate particular themes. Among them are: “Conquest and Occupation: 1960-79”;  “Arabs and Jews: 1979-84”; “Moral Equivalence: 1984-1988” (devoted entirely to Thomas Friedman); “Occupation Cruelty: 1988-89”; “Illusions of Peace: 1990-1996”; “Realities of Conflict: 1996-2001.”

These themes, inevitably, overlap from chapter to chapter, but all chapters serve to demonstrate that the overwhelming majority of Times editors, columnists, and reporters have displayed — how should one put it? — a striking lack of compassion toward Jews. This harshness is enough to make one wonder why so many American Jews judge Judaism by Times standards rather than the Times by the standards of Judaism.

Chapters dealing with the interminable question of the disputed “territories” also have in common a logical absurdity, obvious yet barely mentioned in the paper. From 1948-67 the Arabs had complete, unfettered control of the territories, theirs to do with whatever they liked; and what they liked was not the creation of a new Palestinian state, but a convenient site from which to launch terrorist attacks against Israel.

(full article online)

Journalism’s Longest War: The New York Times Versus Zionism and Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ori Ansbacher’s Memorial Quilt: Boomerang’s March 7-14 Terror Report


----------



## Hollie

Oh my. It seems UNRWA is about to get a bill to pay for the acts of stupidity committed by the Islamic terrorist franchise they support. 



IDF releases photos of Hamas posts flattened in response to rocket fire

The Israeli military said a massive sortie carried out in Gaza last week in response to rocket fire on Tel Aviv flattened a “terror headquarters” of the Hamas group and naval posts belonging to the group, among other sites.

Pictures released by the military early Sunday showed extensive damage to several of the sites hit during the round of airstrikes early Friday, which came after two rockets were fired at Tel Aviv in what Israeli authorities now apparently believe to have been an accident.


----------



## Hollie

Islsmic terrorist beat-down


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More Arabs fighting to free their occupied land....but since Arabia is ok......]

Multiple Terror Attacks near Ariel, Killed and Wounded (Update: 12:49 PM)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Court Orders Temporary Closure of Golden Gate on Temple Mount in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Destroy doors in the Temple Mount, shoot Jews, knife Jews......not terrorism as Muslims have always done.  Jews are not indigenous to the land, and have no rights above those of Muslims, much less.....equal rights ]

Female terrorist brandishing a knife nabbed in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three days ago, the New York Times published an article entitled "Jaffa Is Tel Aviv’s Unexpected Luxury Hotspot."

Palestinians were outraged because an article about Jaffa in 2019 didn't include their lies about Jaffa in 1948.

They wrote to the New York Times, and unbelievably it issued a correction - assuming their lies about most of Jaffa's Arabs being expelled in 1948 is the truth.

_Editors’ Note: March 14, 2019

The original version of this article, in focusing exclusively on the new high-end hotels and other additions, failed to touch on important aspects of Jaffa's makeup and its history — in particular, the history and continuing presence of its Arab population and the expulsion of many residents in 1948. Because of this lapse, the article also did not acknowledge the continuing controversy about new development and its effect on Jaffa. After readers pointed out the problems, editors added some of that background information to this version._

This paragraph was added to the article:

 The gentrification hasn’t pleased everyone. Jaffa for centuries has been a stronghold of Arab and Muslim life. In 1948, when the State of Israel was founded, most of Jaffa’s Arab residents were forcibly removed from their homes. Today the district is one of the few areas of the country with a mixed Arab and Jewish population, and as luxury projects have moved in, so have accusations that the city’s Muslim history is being erased.Most Arabs did not get expelled from Jaffa in 1948. The New York Times was bullied by Arabs into publishing revisionist history.


(full article online)

The @NYTimes bullied into publishing lie "most Arabs forcibly removed from their homes in Jaffa" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday the UN Human Rights Council (UNHRC) will meet in order to go through its regular routine of criticizing Israel.

For 25 years the PA has been teaching Palestinian children and youth that terrorist murderers are heroes; that Jews are "the most evil among creations," and Israel is "the enemy"; and that Israel has no right to exist.

These intertwined messages have been used by the PA as a means to mobilize and recruit Palestinian children and youth to take an active part in acts of terrorism against Israelis.

While the PA rightly criticizes Hamas when it uses these same messages to children to fuel the weekly violent confrontations on the Gaza border, the PA is itself guilty of the same crimes against Palestinian children.

Ignoring the wider context, intentions, and actions of the Palestinian terrorists, the PA and its representatives, and Hamas, the UNHRC is set to condemn Israel for the deaths of the Palestinian terrorists killed during these confrontations. 

If the UNHRC was sincere in its protection of children and human rights, it would condemn the PA and Hamas for indoctrinating entire Palestinian generations to hate Jews and Israel, and for recruiting Palestinian youth to carry out terrorist attacks.
(full article online)

http://www.palwatch.org/STORAGE/spe...d Hamas for abuse of Palestinian children.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Security services have developed prevention capabilities to avoid terrorist activities from the start,” said Brebing. “Most potential terrorists are caught at home while they’re still sleeping but the public doesn't hear about it. The public only hears of the few successful attacks.”

“Attacks of a few individuals are not an intifada,” Brebing asserted. “We have a very high prevention rate. This year alone, we prevented around 100 attacks. Most of the young potential terrorists leave to commit an attack with the intention of not surviving the incident,” he added.

According to Brebing, the Palestinian Authority doesn’t hand over terrorists who harm Jews to Israel, but imprisons them instead in order to portray itself as having control over their own citizens.

(full article online)

'Most terrorists caught before attack'


----------



## Sixties Fan

About “complicity”... An Israeli has been killed and two seriously injured in a Palestinian Arab attack in northern Samaria, Ariel. I know the moral and cultural accomplices of all these massacres of Israelis that are repeated in the abominable general silence: the UN, which has said that their blood is less red than the others; Europe, which finances Palestinians, a violent palingenesis of them, and which marks the goods of their victims; the mainstream media, which describe their lives as illegal; also the world Islamic umma. What about the Great Replacement of the only Jewish state in the world, Israel?

(full article online)

Who are the accomplices of terror?


----------



## Mindful

Never before have Shabbat services been shut down as synagogues closed this last weekend in Christchurch NZ. Polarisation is now declared, not over a crackling radio, not in a Churchillian speech, but by self targeting Dhimmitude. C4T March 2019

 “....shutting their churches and synagogues in deference to the mosque,....” Katie Hopkins March 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Arabs continue to show that the land is theirs, by the way they treat it ]

"The illegal scrapyard at Rameh has been in operation for years, causing massive environmental damage, polluting our groundwater and soil, and blighting the landscape of the Galilee. Our repeated protests, inquiries, and letters to the local authorities and the Ministry of Environmental Protection got us nowhere, and we eventually had no choice but to take the matter to court," says Hezi Eyal, Regavim's Field Coordinator for the Northern Region.

(full article and video online)

Love of the Land: Important First Steps in Resolving the Question of Galilee Green or Metallic Green - Regavim


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Now, why do some Iranians need to hold an Israeli passport to visit Argentina?  ]

Iranian Couple Caught in Argentina Held 4 Passports, Changed 3 Hotels


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to this report, Israel has enjoyed a respite from Palestinian rocket fire since 2014.






Residents of southern Israel, who have been under rocket fire would beg to differ. In fact, they could just point to the Post’s own coverage of other rocket attacks this past November, June, May, _ad nauseam_ . . .

(full article online)

Four Years of Gaza Rockets Erased | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

David Friedman notes Palestinian leader spoke out against Christchurch massacre but ‘is now deafening in his silence,’ declares Palestinian celebration of terror ‘is the problem’

(full article online)

US ambassador pans Abbas for not condemning deadly West Bank terror attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs first, Muslim second, and Peace with Israel......whenever it is appropriate. Now, if their holy site in Arabia was threatened....would they ask for help from Israel? 
"Occupied Jerusalem" .  Amazing how it was not "occupied" when the Jordanians took part of it in 1948 ]

“The parliament recommended the government recall the Jordanian ambassador from Israel and expel the Israeli ambassador from Amman to confront the ongoing Israeli aggression at holy sites in occupied Jerusalem,” reports the official Petra news agency.


(full article online)

Jordan MPs urge expulsion of Israel ambassador as Temple Mount tensions spiral


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ireland, as a European Union member state, is subject to the EU's commercial rules. EU trade rules may prohibit Ireland's unilateral action as an EU treaty requires common commercial policy for all EU member states. The proposed law "could force US companies with Irish subsidiaries to choose between violating the Irish law or violating US Export Administration Regulations." — Orde Kittrie, Professor of Law, Arizona State University.


Worst, there is no evidence that Ireland's "pro-Palestinian" activities are in any way helping Palestinians, who continue to be arrested, tortured and deprived of any viable future by their own corrupt leaders. Most European activities seem actually focused on trying to destroy Israel.


What is most notable, of course, is that there is no commensurate hostility toward any other country. Ireland's rancid vote also needs to be contrasted to its virtual silence regarding countries that are daily committing hair-raising crimes against humanity, such as Iran, China, Turkey, Syria, North Korea, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Mauritania, Cuba, Venezuela or Sudan, for instance. Why only Israel? What is now on display is simply a hypocritical condemnation by Ireland of the only democracy in in the Middle East with equal rights for all its citizens.


What is essential is that this double standard -- one set of rules for Israel and a whole other set of rules for countries actually committing atrocities -- must stop.

(full article online)

Ireland's Anti-Israel Drift: How Did It Come to This?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Debunking the Guardian myth that anti-Zionism is not antisemitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ With Friends Like This....]

Jordanian MP salutes Palestinian terrorist for ‘killing the Jews’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Suddenly, everyone was talking only about the rocket attacks on Tel Aviv, and Hamas seemed to have gotten away with its beating and shooting at peaceful protesters. It is also worth noting that many of the Palestinians who were brutally beaten by Hamas were children. In the view of many Palestinians, what Hamas is doing in the Gaza Strip is tantamount to war crimes and crimes against humanity.


Recently, in a grotesque allegation, UN human rights "experts" claimed that Israel may have committed war crimes by shooting at Palestinian demonstrators who tried to breach the Gaza-Israel border fence and infiltrate into Israel. The demonstrators who were shot were mostly Hamas and Islamic Jihad members, as both organizations have openly admitted. In other words, Israel is being accused of war crimes for defending its border against terrorists attempting to infiltrate it in order to murder or kidnap Israelis.


Perhaps a small step, such as viewing easily available material, would set the record straight. These UN human rights "experts" might, for a change, glance at the videos and photos coming out of the Gaza Strip to see who is really responsible for war crimes and crimes against humanity: Hamas. Its members are opening fire at peaceful protesters, who are taking their lives in their hands to end the harsh economic conditions created by their rulers' catastrophic policies in the Gaza Strip. It is the leaders of Hamas, and only Hamas, who are committing war crimes in and around Gaza. They are committing war crimes against Jews and they are committing war crimes against their own people.

(full article online)

Hamas War Crimes against Israel, Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of pro-Israel demonstrators on Monday gathered outside the United Nations Human Rights Council’s 40th session in Geneva as the body prepared for its annual “item 7” debate — a fixed agenda item for Israel alone among the UN’s 193 member states, and one solely dedicated to alleged Israeli human rights abuses.

Organized by the human rights advocacy organization UN Watch under the slogan #EnoughisEnough, speakers at the rally called for the scrapping of “item 7.”

“It speaks to the fundamental flaws of the Human Rights Council that it singles out Israel on a permanent basis,” Richard Grenell — the US ambassador to Germany — told the crowd to applause.

Monday’s rally coincided with what UN Watch called an “unprecedented assault” on Israel, as the council published seven separate reports alleging Israeli war crimes and other human rights offenses. By comparison, some of the world’s most notorious human rights abusers, including North Korea, Venezuela and Syria, are the subject of just one resolution each.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Crowd in Geneva Protests Outside UN Human Rights Council’s Ritual Condemnation of Jewish State


----------



## sealybobo

Sixties Fan said:


> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.


I love it how you can’t say anything bad about Israel like I don’t like their policies or their corrupt leader, or his corrupt wife.

I support Israel and the USA but I don’t support Bibi or trump. 

And more Jewish Americans vote democrat for a reason


----------



## Sixties Fan

sealybobo said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how you can’t say anything bad about Israel like I don’t like their policies or their corrupt leader, or his corrupt wife.
> 
> I support Israel and the USA but I don’t support Bibi or trump.
> 
> And more Jewish Americans vote democrat for a reason
Click to expand...

There is a whole thread here dedicated to saying bad things about Israel.

I see you could not respond to what the article says.

People protesting the worthless time wasted on Israel by a clearly anti Jewish organization is not acceptable for you.

Too bad.  Because it continues to be a worthless organization taken over by Jew haters who want to help destroy Israel by any means.

Deal with what the article says.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I have just spent several dark weeks back inside Palestine Live. Today I publish a new report that focuses on the activity of American anti-Zionists, many of them Jewish (download link below). It is impossible to do a 262-page report justice in a small blog. The catalyst was the unfolding events in the United States. Jewish life for American Jews is different to the experience of Jews in the UK. Yet there are also similarities. I read an interesting article by Jonathan S Tobin, editor in chief of JNS.org, that was titled ‘How progressives are destroying the Jewish ‘big tent‘.

The subject matter will be familiar with Jewish people in the UK – Tobin discusses fringe organisations and where you draw the line when deciding which Jewish groups can be allowed in the ‘big tent’. Tobin had written the article because the week before, the Boston Jewish Community Relations Council voted to start a process to by which one of their constituent organizations might be booted out – why? Because they had indicated support for the Boycott movement, BDS.

I see the daily news in the US and it reminds me of the UK a few years ago. There are signs they are on a similar divisive path. Antisemitism rises and Jewish anti-Zionists leap into action, claiming it is about ‘criticism of Israel’. Creating an industry of antisemitism denial that legitmises antisemites. They write articles, they sign petitions, they appear on TV. In the States they have vocal anti-Zionist Jewish activists running organisations such as JVP and Codepink. Did you see the way they ran to protect Ilhan Omar? They create an environment within which antisemitism is given protection. Just like the anti-Zionists of Jewish Voice for Labour did in the UK. Only in the US, both anti-Zionist Jews and antisemites are more numerous.


(full article online)

An industry of antisemitism denial. American anti-Zionists of Palestine Live


----------



## Sixties Fan

And these are just the major events. In Sweden, "pro-Palestinian" protesters have been heard saying they want a new intifada to kill the Jews and call Jews "apes and pigs."

They aren't Christian.

Dabashi deliberately erased every single major deadly incident of antisemitism in Europe in order to support his argument that all European antisemitism is Christian. The only mention of an actual attack was the murder of Ilan Halimi by a Muslim gang - but Dabashi just calls them a gang.

In other words, Dabashi - while pretending to be against antisemitism - is erasing rampant Muslim antisemitism in Europe, virtually the only flavor of antisemitism that has actually been killing Jews in Europe over the past decade.

Why does he do this? By mentioning Halimi's murder he shows that he is aware of the many deadly attacks against Jews by Muslims in Europe, so this cannot be an oversight. Dabashi wants to deliberately erase history to bolster his thesis that Muslims cannot be antisemitic and only European Christians can, Why?

The answer can be found in his vitriol against Zionism:

"Today, anti-Semitism is real and Zionists are categorically unqualified even to detect, let alone to fight it. Jews are the victims, Zionists the beneficiaries of anti-Semitism. ...

To fight anti-Semitism, the fighter must have moral authority. As a racist apartheid state, Israel lacks that moral authority. As an ideology of racist occupation of Palestine, Zionism lacks that moral authority. As active, hardcore or liberal advocates of that ideology of land theft, occupation and incremental genocide of Palestinians, Zionists lack that moral authority."

According to Dabashi, Zionism is so evil that Zionists have no moral authority - the implication that they have forfeited their very right to be considered human beings.

(full article online)

Columbia professor @HamidDabashi implicitly justifies Muslims murdering Jews in an article supposedly against antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Experts reveal major fallacies in UN inquiry on Gaza report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mr. President,

I was a British commander in Northern Ireland, Iraq and Afghanistan and have extensive experience dealing with rioting crowds whipped up by armed terrorists.

I have observed the violent demonstrations on the Gaza border many times, from the front lines — unlike you Mr. Chairman, and your commission, who have never been there. These are organized efforts to break through the fence and slaughter Jewish civilians. Hamas also set out to induce the IDF to kill Gaza civilians, to instigate global condemnation of Israel.

The IDF took every-possible step to avoid Palestinian casualties. But using live ammunition as a last resort was the only way they could defend their own people.

The commission grotesquely perverts this reality.

I accuse this council of handing a deliberately biased mandate to the commission, intended to defame Israel.

I accuse this commission of misrepresenting Hamas’s actions, twisting organized violence into “peaceful protest.”

I accuse this commission of acting as an instrument of Hamas terrorism by falsely accusing Israel of crimes against humanity, by validating terror tactics and by inciting killing and violence.

I accuse this commission of betraying the Palestinian people by failing to condemn their Hamas oppressors — who as we meet today are firing on _genuine_ peaceful protesters in Gaza.

I accuse this commission of wicked prejudice against the Jewish State and its army in a manner calculated to undermine its ability to defend itself.

Greater violence is planned by Hamas in a few days. Violence this council could restrain by condemning Hamas for its murderous actions and rejecting this outrageous report. I appeal to every member state to repudiate it. If you do not, you will have the blood of Palestinians and Israelis on your hands.

Col. Richard Kemp addresses UN Gaza Commission at UNHRC - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

OIC Working To Get UN Human Rights Council Agenda Item 7 Into Ten Commandments – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Hollie

Another Brutal Crackdown by Hamas in Gaza

 Protesting the electricity crisis, in the Jabalia refugee camp, Gaza, on January 12, 2017. One demonstrator holds a sign that reads, in Arabic, “We want electricity.” On that day, Hamas security forces detained scores who participated in the demonstrations in Jabalia. 



I'm afraid all is not well in the islamic paradise of Yahya'istan. Arbitrary arrests, torture, beating of prisoners.... you know, once we get past the usual goings-on in islamic terrorist paradises, what's the complaint?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Apartheid Week" poster - Hijabbed girl showing science experiment to Jews and Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and Palestinian firetrucks in Jenin on March 19, 2019. (Credit: COGAT)

Israeli and Palestinian firefighters participate in joint exercise in Jenin


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Arab youths were shot dead Wednesday morning, the eve of Purim, by the IDF after throwing explosives at soldiers guarding Joseph’s Tomb in Shechem, the IDF Spokesperson reported. No soldiers were hurt.

The two Arabs threw the charges from a passing vehicle, and in response the soldiers opened fire at them and hit their vehicle with an engineering tools.

Ma’an presents PA security sources who said “the clashes broke out when about 1,000 settlers stormed the tomb of Yusuf east of Nablus under the protection of Israeli soldiers.” The “settlers” (a term used by Arab media to describe all Israelis) were transported there in twenty buses.

Incidentally, the connection between Joseph and Purim is that both Mordechai of the Megillah and Joseph of the book of Genesis were the children of Rachel.

(full article online)

IDF Kills 2 Arabs Who Threw Explosives at Joseph’s Tomb


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim stands up for Israel at UN Human Rights Council


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The worse things get in Europe, the more Jews return home ]

Jewish journalist’s Purim prank about fleeing anti-Semitism shocks Holland


----------



## Sixties Fan

CSU to Acknowledge ‘Zionism Is an Important Part of’ Jewish Identity in SFSU Case


----------



## Shusha

Jordan insists that Jerusalem is a "red line", speaking specifically about the Temple Mount and the Holy Sites there.  He claims, "It is our duty to protect the Muslim and Christian sites in Jerusalem."

The question is:  Protect the Muslim and Christian holy sites FROM WHAT?!  

He also demands that Israel maintain the status quo.  Of course, by "status quo" he means that Muslims should be able to do whatever they want, including opening new mosques, stashing weapons and murdering people.  All while preventing Jews from ... well, anything.  Some status quos seems to be more equal than others.  

Further, the article linked says that Jordan is "custodian over the Old City's Holy Sites".  Actually, incorrect.  Jordan is granted "present special role" with respect to the Muslim Holy Sites. (Not the Jewish and Christian sites -- the Muslim sites).


----------



## The Original Tree

Why are their 5 Mosques on The Temple Mount?

When they talk about protecting Muslim sites it is code for they won’t allow a Jewish Temple on The Mount.

Yahweh will intervene to make that happen.

The third Temple will be built even if Yahweh has to grind those 5 mosques in to the ground Himself on David’s Threshing Floor.




Shusha said:


> Jordan insists that Jerusalem is a "red line", speaking specifically about the Temple Mount and the Holy Sites there.  He claims, "It is our duty to protect the Muslim and Christian sites in Jerusalem."
> 
> The question is:  Protect the Muslim and Christian holy sites FROM WHAT?!
> 
> He also demands that Israel maintain the status quo.  Of course, by "status quo" he means that Muslims should be able to do whatever they want, including opening new mosques, stashing weapons and murdering people.  All while preventing Jews from ... well, anything.  Some status quos seems to be more equal than others.
> 
> Further, the article linked says that Jordan is "custodian over the Old City's Holy Sites".  Actually, incorrect.  Jordan is granted "present special role" with respect to the Muslim Holy Sites. (Not the Jewish and Christian sites -- the Muslim sites).


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim who almost became terrorist confronts antisemitism at the UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain’s foreign secretary says body’s attitude toward Jewish state undermines its credibility; Vienna will vote against a key resolution on Gaza violence

(full article online)

UK, Austria to oppose UN Human Rights Council condemnations of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Item 7 was first introduced, Ban Ki-Moon, then UN Secretary General, voiced his disappointment “given the range and scope of allegations of human rights violations throughout the world”.

Far from serving any useful purpose, I fear that this dedicated place obstructs the quest for peace in the Middle East.

To understand why, remember the verse of the late Israeli poet and peace campaigner, Yehuda Amichai: “From the places where we are right, flowers will never grow in the spring. The place where we are right is hard and trampled like a road.”

Instead of promoting reconciliation and compromise, Item 7 strengthens the hard and trampled road of self righteousness, a narrative that one side alone holds a monopoly of fault. A lasting peace would require the parties to acknowledge the wrong and harm committed by every side, requiring painful compromise by all.

(full article online)

https://www.thejc.com/comment/comme...-its-israel-approach-now-we-must-act-1.481829


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Palestinian Lives Don’t Matter*


----------



## Sixties Fan

An order posted on the door of the building said that the center, which is connected to the French foreign ministry, intended to host an event organized with a women’s association “sponsored or financed by the Palestinian Authority” and “without authorization.”

(full article online)

Opinion | Natural Born Settlers


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a perfunctory demand for an absurd result - that Hamas condemn its own people. There is no passion when Amnesty reports on Hamas outrages against Israelis.  The only language showing anger at the movement is when it attacks other Palestinians and internationals. And even that mild wrist slapping of Hamas in the bus bombing  was accompanied by accusations of Israel extrajudiciously killing Palestinians (during the "knife intifada") - effectively neutralizing any tiny demand on Hamas by saying that Israel is worse.

This week's press release is, as far as I can tell, the only time Amnesty didn't mention Israel when saying Hamas did something not completely in line with human rights.

(full article online)

For the first time, @Amnesty actually seems upset at Hamas - because one of its consultants was detained ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Musician vs. Terrorist -  Weekly terror report


----------



## Sixties Fan

You'll never again question how the US benefits from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Sovereignty on the Golan Heights: Why Now? – Jewish Policy Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money


----------



## Hollie

The gee-had wannabe screachers are a hoot. Another of the cartoon character Hamas wannabes is exhorting the vacant-minded cartoon character balloon gee-had wannabes to “buy more weapons”. 

What a concept. UNRWA / Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud money to finance the gee-had for an invented people with an invented “national” identity.


 "Hamas Official Rafiq Abu Hani Brandishes Handgun and Says to "Heroes of Resistance": Take Our Livelihood and Buy More Weapons" 


_Hamas official Rafiq Abu Hani said in a speech that aired on March 17, 2019 on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas/Gaza) that the goal of the Palestinians is Jihad for the sake of Allah. He then drew a handgun and brandished it, saying: "We all agree that our weapons – in which lie our honor and strength – will be put down only in the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound." Addressing Mohammed Deif, the Al-Qassam Brigades, and the "heroes of the resistance" in the West Bank and Gaza, he said: "Take our livelihoods from us and buy more [guns]! 


“Take our livelihoods from us and buy more [guns]! “
_
Really, Abu? When did living on the proceeds of welfare become a livelihood?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money


Even Dershowitz used the Jews and money trope. In a panel discussion about BDS he stated that any university that dis invested would see the Jewish donors cut off their money.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dershowitz used the Jews and money trope. In a panel discussion about BDS he stated that any university that dis invested would see the Jewish donors cut off their money.
Click to expand...

Actions have consequences.

Do you truly believe that extreme Christians and Muslims can Boycott and Divest from Israel and attempt to destroy it, and there will not be a reaction to fight the BDS?

Poor Tinmore.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dershowitz used the Jews and money trope. In a panel discussion about BDS he stated that any university that dis invested would see the Jewish donors cut off their money.
Click to expand...


I suppose you're still befuddled as to why the Great Satan finally, finally stopped funding the Islamic terrorist endowment welfare fraud; UNRWA.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When Item 7 was first introduced, Ban Ki-Moon, then UN Secretary General, voiced his disappointment “given the range and scope of allegations of human rights violations throughout the world”.
> 
> Far from serving any useful purpose, I fear that this dedicated place obstructs the quest for peace in the Middle East.
> 
> To understand why, remember the verse of the late Israeli poet and peace campaigner, Yehuda Amichai: “From the places where we are right, flowers will never grow in the spring. The place where we are right is hard and trampled like a road.”
> 
> Instead of promoting reconciliation and compromise, Item 7 strengthens the hard and trampled road of self righteousness, a narrative that one side alone holds a monopoly of fault. A lasting peace would require the parties to acknowledge the wrong and harm committed by every side, requiring painful compromise by all.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/comment/comme...-its-israel-approach-now-we-must-act-1.481829





Sixties Fan said:


> a narrative that one side alone holds a monopoly of fault.


The Zionists came down from Europe and attacked the Palestinians.

What fault can you pin on the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Item 7 was first introduced, Ban Ki-Moon, then UN Secretary General, voiced his disappointment “given the range and scope of allegations of human rights violations throughout the world”.
> 
> Far from serving any useful purpose, I fear that this dedicated place obstructs the quest for peace in the Middle East.
> 
> To understand why, remember the verse of the late Israeli poet and peace campaigner, Yehuda Amichai: “From the places where we are right, flowers will never grow in the spring. The place where we are right is hard and trampled like a road.”
> 
> Instead of promoting reconciliation and compromise, Item 7 strengthens the hard and trampled road of self righteousness, a narrative that one side alone holds a monopoly of fault. A lasting peace would require the parties to acknowledge the wrong and harm committed by every side, requiring painful compromise by all.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/comment/comme...-its-israel-approach-now-we-must-act-1.481829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> a narrative that one side alone holds a monopoly of fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists came down from Europe and attacked the Palestinians.
> 
> What fault can you pin on the Palestinians?
Click to expand...

I fault your obsession on your idiocy.

Your ignorance on your Christianity, which only teaches hatred for Jews.

I will not spend any more time explaining what you already know, but refuse to accept.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dershowitz used the Jews and money trope. In a panel discussion about BDS he stated that any university that dis invested would see the Jewish donors cut off their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions have consequences.
> 
> Do you truly believe that extreme Christians and Muslims can Boycott and Divest from Israel and attempt to destroy it, and there will not be a reaction to fight the BDS?
> 
> Poor Tinmore.
Click to expand...

Relevance?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shocking exhibit reexamines age-old anti-Semitic trope of Jews and Money
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dershowitz used the Jews and money trope. In a panel discussion about BDS he stated that any university that dis invested would see the Jewish donors cut off their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions have consequences.
> 
> Do you truly believe that extreme Christians and Muslims can Boycott and Divest from Israel and attempt to destroy it, and there will not be a reaction to fight the BDS?
> 
> Poor Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relevance?
Click to expand...

Another idiotic response.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN rejects another anti-Israeli proposal


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The truth about Mosques all around the world ]

The shocking truth about mosques in America


----------



## Hollie

Hamas militants collect donations from Palestinian supporters, Gaza City, 2004._(Abid Katib/Getty Images)_

The idea that hardline Hamas political leaders like Mousa Abu Marzook and Khaled Meshal who order violence in the name of jihad are also canny businessmen who have assembled financial empires that would be the envy of pinstriped businessmen in London, Paris, or New York may strike most readers as unfamiliar, or perhaps as a form of science fiction or propaganda. But in the Middle East, otherworldly religious or political rhetoric and earthly profits do not necessarily contradict each other. In fact, they often go hand in hand.

Gaza's Leaders Rake in Money; Everyone Else There Suffers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just over a decade after the pullout, Israel went ahead and signed the Oslo Accords, paving the way for retreat from critical parts of Judea and Samaria. And that was followed in 2005 by the disastrous destruction of the Jewish communities of Gush Katif and northern Samaria.

And now, much of the world continues to nourish the idea that eastern Jerusalem could be next.

In this respect, conceding Sinai has had a catastrophic effect on Israel, one that has come to overshadow whatever benefits it may have provided.

Furthermore, consider the volatility of events in Egypt over the past decade, which underline the perils inherent in turning territory over to our neighbors.

After the fall of Hosni Mubarak in 2011, Mohamed Morsi was elected president in 2012, with the backing of the Muslim Brotherhood. His regime wasted little time sending mixed signals as to whether it viewed itself as bound by the terms of the treaty with Israel.

In July 2013, a military coup toppled Morsi and resulted in the rise to power of Abdel Fattah el-Sisi, who has served as Egyptian president for the past five years. While Sisi has been a reliable partner for Israel in counter-terrorism and other fields, Egypt has failed to build stable and lasting democratic institutions, leaving it vulnerable to future disarray.

If the Muslim Brotherhood or something similar one day returns to power, there is no telling what effect it might have on the state of peace that exists with Israel.

So it could very well turn out that while Israel gave up Sinai in order to get peace, it might end up with neither.

(full article online)

The Sinai withdrawal's dangerous legacy


----------



## Sixties Fan

New "Apartheid?" poster: Mona Khoury-Kassabri ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Honduras president announces ‘immediate’ opening of ‘diplomatic mission’ in Jerusalem


Romanian PM tells AIPAC that Bucharest will move embassy to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

To say that the report is damning is a huge understatement. Major figures in the anti-Israel movement, from CodePink and Mondoweiss and Jewish Voice for Peace to Amnesty International, consistently post in this group and yet are silent when the most vicious antisemitic material gets shared, or when antisemitic material is used in responding to their posts. (Amnesty's Edith Garwood, among others, is an active member of the group, and never says a negative word towards any of the Jew-hatred shared.)

Moreover, the people who post in Palestine Live often directly posts the most vile Jew-hatred in their own timelines. In Facebook, they are "friends" with the Jews and supposed "progressives"  who are in the group, their opinions are known and they remain friends.

Even Richard Falk, formerly of the UN, has commented on posts in the group and remained silent when antisemitic material was shared. As was virtually everyone else.

What this research shows is that when these these anti-Israel groups claim to be against antisemitism, they are lying. The antisemitic materials shared by members of Palestine Live come from right wing websites, often with direct links. Yet the only opposition comes from people who think that this is not the right venue for, say, Holocaust denial, or a Jew who helpfully suggests that the words "Jew-Nazi" be replaced with "Zio-Nazi" so the message can go further.

(full article online)

David Collier's "Americans in Palestine Live" report destroys idea that anti-Zionists are against antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Three are better than two ]

At AIPAC Conference, Romania, Honduras, Cape Verde announce embassies to locate in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Professor Eugene Kontorovich pointed out in testimony given to the US House of Representatives last year:

“The widely-repeated view that recognizing Israeli sovereignty over the Golan Heights would be contrary to international law is based on one fundamental assumption: that at least since the adoption of U.N. Charter, international law prohibits any acquisition of foreign territory by force. While such a formulation of the rule is largely accurate, it omits crucial exceptions quite relevant to the case of the Golan Heights.

Whatever the current status of an absolute prohibition on territorial change resulting from war, there was certainly no such blanket prohibition in 1967, when the territory came under Israeli control. At the time, international law only prohibited acquisition of force in illegal or aggressive wars. This is evident from the source of the prohibition in the UN Charter, post-Charter state practice, and the understandings of international jurists at the time. There is simply no precedent or authoritative source for forbidding defensive conquest in 1967.

The U.N. Charter prohibits war for most purposes. When the use of force is illegal, it is natural to conclude that any territorial gains from such aggression cannot be recognized as well. Thus the illegality of conquest arises from the presumptive illegality of the use of force. But crucially, the U.N. Charter does not make all war illegal. Indeed, it expressly reaffirms the legality of a defensive war. Since defensive war is not illegal, it follows that the defender’s territorial gains from such a war would not be illegal.”

(full article online)

Partial portrayals of international law in three BBC reports


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rocket hits home in the Sharon region


----------



## Sixties Fan

A co-leader of the Women’s March shared a post blaming the “American Jewish Establishment” for its role in the attacks on two New Zealand mosques, and then apologized.

Bob Bland on March 17 shared a post from Jesse Rabinowitz, a social justice advocate, who wrote that: “The same language and hate that folks spew against Sisters Linda Sarsour and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) killed 54 Muslims in New Zealand. You can’t stand in solidarity with the Muslim community and simultaneously disavow Muslim women for speaking their truths. American Jewish Establishment, I’m looking at you.”
-------
The Zioness movement also posted a screenshot of Bland’s share, writing: “The Women’s March, Inc. is attacking Jews again. Somehow, we still aren’t desensitized to their never-ending cycle of deeply anti-Semitic slurs.”

“Calling out antisemitism is not bigotry against Muslims. We’ve witnessed this enough times: the zero-sum game these women are playing literally leads to horror. Jews and Muslims are in fact targeted by the same heinous actors within the white nationalist movement across the globe, which is why Jews and Muslims of conscience have come together in solidarity during crises like we witnessed in Christchurch and in Pittsburgh.”

(full article online)

Women's March leader blames American Jews for NZ mosque attacks


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: European Neo-Nazis Meet Hezbollah Official, Support Terror Against Israel


----------



## Hollie

It seems the time has come for the IDF to offer the islamic terrorists a comprehensive program of remodeling in and around the islamic terrorist enclave of Yahya'istan.





*Gaza rocket hits Israeli home injuring 7; Netanyahu cuts short Washington trip*
By Ruth Eglash, Loveday Morris

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...e7e854-4eb5-11e9-bdb7-44f948cc0605_story.html

March 25, 2019 at 5:57 AM

_

_
_An emergency responder inspects a damaged house after it was hit by a rocket in the village of Mishmeret, north of Tel Aviv on Monday. (Jack Guez/AFP/Getty Images)
JERUSALEM —The Israeli army deployed tanks and additional troops to the border with Gaza on Monday after seven Israelis were injured by a rocket hitting their house near Tel Aviv, an escalation that prompted Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to cut short a visit to Washington._


----------



## Hollie

Won't you please send your welfare dollars to those.... wait for it.....
here it comes... _Poor, Oppressed Islamic Terrorists_.


----------



## Hollie

How can the world stand idly by while islamic terrorists live in poverty and despair?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The _Independent’s_ Mid-East correspondent Bel Trew makes the following claim in an article on recent US recognition of Israeli sovereignty over the Golan Heights (“Golan Heights: How Donald Trump’s tweet saved Netanyahu’s re-election”, March 23).


This is actually the second time in a week that Trew made some variation of the allegation that Israel’s prime minister launches wars against Hamas in order to secure electoral victories. A March 18th articleby Trew on fears that a (evidently accidental) Hamas rocket attack on Tel Aviv could lead to all out war argued that “*Israeli incursions into Gaza have been launched ahead of the last three elections…often winning incumbent prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu additional votes on a security ticket*.”

Trew’s narrative is completely counter-factual. 

Israeli Operation Cast Lead began on December 27th, 2008 and ended on January 18th 2009.  Ehud Olmert, head of the Kadima Party, was the prime minister who launched the war, not Netanyahu, who didn’t become prime minister until after elections were held the following month.

Operation Protective Edge, from July 8th to Aug. 26th, 2014, was launched by Netanyahu as a response to the kidnapping and murder of three Israeli teens and subsequent Hamas rockets attacks on Israeli cities. However, elections were called in December – due to disagreements within the coalition over the budget and the Jewish state law – with the vote taking place on March 17, 2015.  So, the timeline itself contradicts Trew’s claim.

The only war where the timeline is even consistent with Trew’s claim was Operation Pillar of Defensefrom Nov. 14 to Nov. 22, 2012.  The Knesset was suspended in Oct. 2012 and new elections announced which were to take place on Jan. 22 2013.  However, that war was launched after more than 100 rocketswere fired at Israel in the two-week period prior to Nov. 8th bringing Israeli life in the south to a virtual halt. 

Further, the fact that this war ended after only eight days, and without an IDF ground assault, in fact demonstrates a larger point, one that even _Haaretz has _conceded: that Netanyahu is widely viewed – even amongst his fiercest critics – as extremely risk averse when it comes to launching military offensives. Indeed, it is believed that his restraint during the 2012 war actually cost his party Knesset seats in the subsequent elections. As Haaretz’s Yossi Verter argued, he agreed to a ceasefire early enough to avoid “entangling the Israel Defense Forces in a casualty-heavy and pointless ground offensive in the Strip” and “shut his ears to the loud warmongering by the right wing, including in his own party”.

(full article online)

Indy evokes ‘wag the dog’ conspiracy to explain Israeli wars with Hamas


----------



## Sixties Fan

I have never heard about any Jewish settlers being against Sodastream, or being against economic benefits to Paletinians. Perhaps a fringe element were but they have no political clout at all - later on Shapiro makes this claim as well:

----
The "Jewish settlers" I know want to be friendly with their Palestinian neighbors, they have no problem when (properly vetted) Palestinians come into their communities to work, and they fondly remember the days before the first intifada when they could freely go into Ramallah or other Arab cities in the West Bank without fear to go shopping or get services done by Arabs.

Shapiro is not terrible - he shows that BDS is meaningless to Israel economically - but his desire to say that settlers are as bad as BDS in wanting to hurt ordinary people on the other side is simply not true.  

The author of the piece also tries to be even-handed when the facts do not back it up, from the first sentences of the article:

" Israel has controlled Palestinian territories, including the West Bank and Gaza, since the Six-Day War in 1967. The roots of the conflict date even further back, to the founding of Israel and to the emergence of the Zionist and Arab nationalist movements in the 19th century. "

Funny how in 1967 no one - and I mean no one - ever referred to the territories as "Palestinian." And there was no Palestinian nationalist movement to speak of until after the Six Day War.

(full article online)

Yale "expert" says Jewish settlers didn't like Sodastream in the territories ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Then, as the Brooklyn College Student Union Instagram shows, people started chanting for an Intifada - effectively calling for people to kill Jews in Israel, as the two previous intifadas had done. The leader of the chants is holding the sign shown above that says "Standing with Muslims against Islamophobia and Racism" so it was certainly at the same gathering. 

Yes, a rally to support Muslims against violence ended up becoming a public call to kill Jews.

In Brooklyn.

(full article and video/photos online)

Brooklyn College rally against New Zealand murders turns into calls to murder Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a pretty good list of "As a Jews." Notice that none of them seem to actually live in Israel and would have to live with the consequences of their policy prescriptions.

 The Jews who actually support Israel and who disagree with calling it an apartheid state - including virtually all Israeli Jews -  are the evil "New Afrikaners." (The idea that Zionists would be against an Israel that truly practiced apartheid is not even considered by Mearsheimer, who is of course the archetypical "As a Jew"/"Righteous Jew.")

The people who style themselves as the "righteous Jews" are sending a clear message - the other Jews, Jews who actually believe that Jews have a right to self determination, are immoral.

It is only a small step beyond that to be telling the world that only one kind of Jew deserves to be treated with respect and as a human being. The other type supports apartheid, oppression, murdering innocent children and all manner of war crimes - and when they get blown up and stabbed by the good oppressed Palestinians, they somehow deserve it.

When a Jew says "As a Jew," he is signaling to the world that the "other" Jews deserve to be hated. That is pure antisemitism.

(full article online)

"AsAJudaism" IS antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Lebanese refugee who is defending Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Court Orders Waqf Man to Pay $2,205.56 to Jewish Visitor He Kicked on Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Significance of the Golan – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The questions that need to be addressed are as follows: 1) Is the advocacy campaign at the University of Hawaii at Manoa “independent advocacy”, or does it provide a “service” for a Palestinian terror organization(s)? 2) Is the classroom teaching consistent with the definition of pedagogical indoctrination?

1) Holder v. Humanitarian Law Project, 561 U.S. 1 (2010), is a U.S. Supreme Court case, a 6-3 opinion, decided June 21, 2010. The decision concerned the Patriot Act, a statute that prohibits material support to Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTO).

The USA Patriot Act, 18 U.S.C. § 2339B, makes it unlawful in the United States for any person who is subject to the jurisdiction of the United States anywhere, to knowingly provide material support to an FTO that has been so designated by the U.S. Secretary of State. There are four types of support: training, expert advice or assistance, service and personnel. The statute prohibits providing a service for an FTO. A service means the performance of work presided over or paid for by another, presided over or paid for by an FTO.

The Holder v. Humanitarian Law Project ruling established for the first time that _any_ support, including peaceful support, is illegal because it would free up the FTO’s resources which would allow it to more fully engage in terror and violence. In addition, the support has the potential to add legitimacy to the FTO. Advocacy for an FTO at the direction of or in cooperation with the FTO, is a crime pursuant to 18 U.S.C. §2339B.
-----------------

Reproduced below is the Humanize Palestine ABOUT statement appearing on their webpage above:

"Humanize Palestine attempts to honor the deceased as martyrs by bringing them back to life through their pictures, stories, art, and poetry. Humanize Palestine reminds us, that contrary to Western bias, a Palestinian life is no less valuable than the life of another, by giving the life the respect and dignity that it deserves."

As previously stated, each picture in a gallery had an embedded URL link that opened a webpage displaying a narrative for the individual(s) in the picture. These are the narratives Humanize Palestine uses to “… honor the deceased as martyrs by bringing them back to life through their pictures, stories, art and poetry”. These are the life writing narratives/texts presumably seen by the seminar students.

*Not seen by the students were the narratives and pictures of the same individuals taken from the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades website and other similar terrorist websites and sources. *We know this because Dr. Franklin stated that U.S. support for Israel’s human rights abuses depends on casting Palestinians as terrorists and that she will present life writing narratives that counter this. 

An investigation of the 2014 photo gallery was undertaken so that each individual could be positively identified. The 2014 photo gallery was selected for analysis because it contained the largest number of photographs. Each of the 236 pictures from the 2014 photo gallery was analyzed and identified.* A preliminary statistical analysis reveals that 62 photos in the gallery were Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades operatives (26%), 27 were Palestinian Islamic Jihad al-Quds Brigades operatives (11%), 13 were al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades operatives (6%). *A more detailed analysis of the deceased Palestinians in the 2014 Humanize Palestine photo gallery will be presented at the end of this section.

(full article online)

Palestinian Terrorist Organizations at a US University


----------



## Sixties Fan

German Ambassador to Israel Susanne Wasum-Rainer tweeted, “The German government strongly condemns the rocket attack on the Mismeret moshav in the Sharon region, in which a number of people were injured, among them two infants. We wish the injured a complete and speedy recovery.”

United Nations Special Coordinator to the Middle East Peace Process Nickolay Mladenov tweeted it was “an extremely serious incident.”

The UK’s ambassador to Israel, David Quarrey, said his country “unequivocally condemns” the rocket attack on the home of a British-Israeli family, adding that “there can be no justification of any kind for this attack, whose consequences could have been devastating.”

The French Ministry of Europe and Foreign Affairs tweeted that “France utterly condemns the rocket fire that deliberately target inhabited areas of Israeli territory from Gaza this morning.”

France’s Ambassador to Israel, Helene Le Gal, tweeted “I express my sincere solidarity with the Israeli population, the victim of this fire.”

(full article online)

International condemnation of rocket fire from Gaza that injured seven


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Actions have consequences ]

“At this time, the IDF has begun striking terror targets in the Gaza Strip,” the IDF Spokesperson said early Monday evening, advising residents in southern Israel that “explosions” will be heard as military forces launch “offensive activities” in Gaza.

The Gaza border has been declared a “closed military zone.”

(full article online)

IDF Attack on Gaza has Begun


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Golan Heights Was Once an Arab Rallying Cry. Not Anymore.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Caroline Glick: It's time to apply Israeli law to Area C of the West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

All three of the BBC News website’s March 21st and March 22nd reports concerning the US president’s announcement of the intention to recognise Israeli sovereignty over the Golan Heights included links to the BBC’s profile of that area which was last updated on March 14th.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In that profile BBC audiences are told that:

“The area [Golan Heights] is also a key source of water for an arid region. Rainwater from the Golan’s catchment feeds into the Jordan River. The area provides a third of Israel’s water supply.”

While that may have been the case in the past, does the Golan Heights really currently provide “a third of Israel’s water supply”?

A document produced by the Knesset Research and Information Center last year shows that three main natural sources – one of which is the Kinneret (Sea of Galilee) basin – currently together provide just 40% of Israel’s water.

(full article online)

BBC’s Golan Heights profile misleads on water and borders


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The questions that need to be addressed are as follows: 1) Is the advocacy campaign at the University of Hawaii at Manoa “independent advocacy”, or does it provide a “service” for a Palestinian terror organization(s)? 2) Is the classroom teaching consistent with the definition of pedagogical indoctrination?
> 
> 1) Holder v. Humanitarian Law Project, 561 U.S. 1 (2010), is a U.S. Supreme Court case, a 6-3 opinion, decided June 21, 2010. The decision concerned the Patriot Act, a statute that prohibits material support to Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTO).
> 
> The USA Patriot Act, 18 U.S.C. § 2339B, makes it unlawful in the United States for any person who is subject to the jurisdiction of the United States anywhere, to knowingly provide material support to an FTO that has been so designated by the U.S. Secretary of State. There are four types of support: training, expert advice or assistance, service and personnel. The statute prohibits providing a service for an FTO. A service means the performance of work presided over or paid for by another, presided over or paid for by an FTO.
> 
> The Holder v. Humanitarian Law Project ruling established for the first time that _any_ support, including peaceful support, is illegal because it would free up the FTO’s resources which would allow it to more fully engage in terror and violence. In addition, the support has the potential to add legitimacy to the FTO. Advocacy for an FTO at the direction of or in cooperation with the FTO, is a crime pursuant to 18 U.S.C. §2339B.
> -----------------
> 
> Reproduced below is the Humanize Palestine ABOUT statement appearing on their webpage above:
> 
> "Humanize Palestine attempts to honor the deceased as martyrs by bringing them back to life through their pictures, stories, art, and poetry. Humanize Palestine reminds us, that contrary to Western bias, a Palestinian life is no less valuable than the life of another, by giving the life the respect and dignity that it deserves."
> 
> As previously stated, each picture in a gallery had an embedded URL link that opened a webpage displaying a narrative for the individual(s) in the picture. These are the narratives Humanize Palestine uses to “… honor the deceased as martyrs by bringing them back to life through their pictures, stories, art and poetry”. These are the life writing narratives/texts presumably seen by the seminar students.
> 
> *Not seen by the students were the narratives and pictures of the same individuals taken from the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades website and other similar terrorist websites and sources. *We know this because Dr. Franklin stated that U.S. support for Israel’s human rights abuses depends on casting Palestinians as terrorists and that she will present life writing narratives that counter this.
> 
> An investigation of the 2014 photo gallery was undertaken so that each individual could be positively identified. The 2014 photo gallery was selected for analysis because it contained the largest number of photographs. Each of the 236 pictures from the 2014 photo gallery was analyzed and identified.* A preliminary statistical analysis reveals that 62 photos in the gallery were Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades operatives (26%), 27 were Palestinian Islamic Jihad al-Quds Brigades operatives (11%), 13 were al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades operatives (6%). *A more detailed analysis of the deceased Palestinians in the 2014 Humanize Palestine photo gallery will be presented at the end of this section.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian Terrorist Organizations at a US University


What are these clowns trying to prove?`


----------



## Hollie

I’m just shocked (*SHOCKED ! ) *



*Fatah says Hamas beat up one of its leaders*
Senior official from Fatah movement badly beaten up in Gaza. Group says Hamas is responsible.

Fatah says Hamas beat up one of its leaders

Elad Benari,  19/03/19 02:06






Protest in Gaza
Reuter

A senior official from the Fatah movement was badly beaten up in Gaza on Monday, with the group accusing the strip's Hamas rulers of responsibility, _AFP_ reported.


----------



## Hollie

Those Poor, Oppressed islamic Terrorists. So much suffering.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of rockets fired toward southern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF is also the first army in history that goes to extraordinary lengths to protect the lives of its enemy civilians. Leaflet dropping, "roof knocking," robo-telephone calls are all meant to tell civilians to get out of the way while the IDF hopes to bomb only terror infrastructure. Large, noisy explosions are part of Israel's cognitive war - to show Israelis that something is being done and to remind Hamas that if they go too far, Israel's restraint may be limited.

All of these are purely cognitive. Reporting on the fighting as if it is a traditional war plays into the hands of Hamas, since controlling the news cycle is not peripheral but essential in cognitive war.

While the West may just be waking up to the importance of cognitive warfare, Israel has been fighting it for a long time - not always successfully.






In this war, the enemy isn't only Hamas.  It is the so-called "human rights" NGOs who are eager to paint Israeli actions as war crimes. It is "Jewish Voice for Peace" and "IfNotNow" who are solidly on Hamas' side in the cognitive war.  It is the pro-Hamas army on Twitter and Facebook who are quick to scream that everything Israel does is "genocide."

Military superiority is not an advantage at all in a cognitive war - and it can easily be spun to be a disadvantage.

In the cognitive war, whether they realize it or not, reporters are weaponized. If they fall for the lazy way to report the fighting as if it is a conventional war, they become tools of the terrorists.

The cognitive war demands an entirely different way of thinking, not only from the combatants but from the observers, who are caught up in the battle whether they like it or not. People who are easily manipulated are the targets in this war.

(full article online)

The cognitive war ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran has been bombarding Israel and other countries with fake content online, Facebook revealed Wednesday, in an announcement saying that it has taken down 513 pages, groups and accounts traced back to the Islamic Republic.

This content was among 2,632 illegitimate pages, groups and accounts removed by the social network that were linked to Tehran as well as to Russia, Macedonia and Kosovo.

(full article online)

Facebook smashes Iranian manipulation campaign targeting Israel, others


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Open Secrets, AIPAC spent $3.5 million on lobbying in 2018, slightly more than the $3.4 million it spent in 2017. This is a relatively small number compared to the anti-Israel Open Society Foundation (OSF) which spent $31.5 million in 2018 – NINE TIMES what AIPAC spent. That figure is also almost four times the $16 million that OSF spent on US lobbying in 2017.

When it comes to foreign countries lobbying the US government, the number one country was South Korea, spending $82.5 million in 2018. I do not recall hearing any of the Democratic candidates for president who ran to the defense of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s remarks about AIPAC talking about South Korea.

Perhaps that is because foreign governments and their companies are mostly lobbying about trade deals which are critical for their economies. The top governments lobbying the US are:

South Korea
Bermuda
Japan
Ireland
Israel
Marshall Islands
Bahamas
Saudi Arabia
Qatar
China

That’s Israel at number five- behind Bermuda and Ireland.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel Lobbyists Dwarf Pro-Israel Lobbyists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, several disturbing Tamimi/Jordan-related questions suggested themselves to us as we thought through what had just happened. For instance why has the US evidently accepted Jordan's abrogation of its treaty obligations with vastly more understanding and grace and far less indignation than in the Germany/Turkey case? 

What wouldn't we give to hear a robust declaration from the State Department to its Jordanian counterparts calling them out on Jordan's dereliction of the responsibility to extradite Tamimi to the US; on flouting their treaty obligations; on undermining the rule of law.




Ahlam Tamimi

Then we learned that the *Anti-Defamation League* in Washington was thinking similar thoughts.

On March 12, 2019, the ADL'S CEO and National Director Jonathan Greenblatt wrote a public letter to the US Attorney General William P. Barr highlighting some of the parallels between the Yilmaz and Tamimi cases.

And, to our rising optimism, he asked for an official public response. (The emphases in the quotes that follow are ours.)

Greenblatt noted that
Ms. Tamimi’s case is almost identical in many respects to the Yilmaz case on which the Justice Department recently spoke out. As you may know, Tamimi is on the list of America’s Most Wanted Terrorists because of her role in a 2001 suicide bombing at a Sbarro pizzeria in Jerusalem by the U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization Hamas that killed 15 people, including two American civilians.

(full article online)

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 25-Mar-19: State Dept indignation at Germany raises troubling questions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Headline Fails and Faulty Coverage: Mishmeret Rocket Attack | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Victory Project, which calls for a Palestinian defeat in the place of what the Forum considers failed diplomacy, is today the Forum’s most high-profile campaign.

Explains Pipes, “The reigning assumption for 30 years has been that the Palestinian-Israeli conflict can be resolved through negotiations, diplomacy mediation, compromise and painful concessions. It has not worked.” Rather, Pipes, suggests “a completely different approach, which looks at the historical record and notes that conflicts generally end when one side gives up.” A loss on the battlefield, says Pipes, does not necessarily mean defeat.

“The Six-Day War in 1967 was perhaps the greatest military victory in recorded history, but it did not lead to a sense of defeat. The only way for the conflict to be resolved is for one side to give up.”

Pipes points out that his proposal is not anti-Palestinian.

“If the Palestinians give up, they would gain even more than Israelis because the Israelis live in a functioning advanced, democratic, law-abiding country; Palestinians live in something quite worse. Only when the Palestinians abandon their irredentist claim on Israel can they make progress and build their polity, economy, society and culture.” Any resolution of the conflict, says Pipes – whether Israeli sovereignty on the West Bank, complete withdrawal from it, or something in between – is better achieved once the Palestinians accept Israel as the Jewish state.

Pipes says that the Middle East Forum is working to build a wide alliance of support for the Israel Victory Project. A caucus in the current Knesset has 26 members from seven parties, and the concept has been raised, Pipes reports, with a range of politicians and intellectuals. He is particularly encouraged that the IDF’s new chief of staff, Aviv Kochavi, has said that he wants he wants to conduct workshops and seminars on the IDF mission and has talk- ed about victory.

“That’s particularly important,” says Pipes, “not only because the IDF is a key institution, but also because the main opposition to the idea of victory has come from the security establishment, which has, over the years and on the topic of the Palestinians, become timid and status-quo oriented.”

According to Pipes, Israel’s victory will be clear once the Palestinians cease violent attacks and end their campaign of delegitimization over a protracted period.

“They have to show a repudiation of their traditional rejectionism and an acceptance of Israel, Jews and Zionism.

This implies a change of heart,” he says.

In his view, once the Palestinians fully accept Israel, it will be difficult for others, including Turkey and Iran to maintain their anti-Israel fervor.

(full article online)

Daniel Pipes and the Israel Victory Project


----------



## Sixties Fan

Behind Hamas Rocket Attacks and Israel's Retaliatory Strikes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interestingly, several previous versions of the report had accurately referred to “the Hamas-run Gaza health ministry” but the obviously relevant fact that the body reporting injuries and casualties is the same body firing the rockets and mortars was curiously erased from the final version of the article set to remain online.

(full article online)

BBC unquestioningly amplifies unsubstantiated Hamas claims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zionism is a Jewish national movement which is named after  Mount Zion and aims to restore the glory of Israel and through the establishment of the Judean people in Palestine to establish the Temple and the destruction of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and to the head of this state of the Messiah, which ends with the rule of the world. 

(full article online)

Arab definition of Zionism: The destruction of Al Aqsa, building the Temple, bringing the Messiah and ruling the world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli air raids resume, Gaza rocket fired at Ashkelon as calm disintegrates


----------



## Hollie

While the civil war that separates the Hamas and Fatah street gangs has never ended, the tactic seemingly being waged by Hamas accomplishes nothing but Hamas being beaten down by Israeli airstrikes.


*HAMAS STRATEGY: KILL ISRAELIS TO DEFEAT FATAH*

Hamas strategy: Kill Israelis to defeat Fatah

Numerous analysts are trying to explain the timing of Hamas’s missile launch this week at a town north of Tel Aviv 85 km. inside Israel. While it seems clear the missile was directed at Israelis, Hamas’s real target was Fatah, the ruling PA political party of Mahmoud Abbas. 

Since the end of the Palestinian civil war in 2007, when Hamas took control of the Gaza Strip, Fatah and Hamas have been sparring in an ongoing internal war for the hearts and minds of Palestinians. There are many periods when PA media produce more hate incitement against Hamas, and vice versa, than against Israel. Now is one of those times.




Seems that Islamo-reality is an alternate reality,


----------



## Sixties Fan

The discussion panels on Saturday only included a one-sided perspective on Gaza. There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others. There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.

What is mind-boggling is that after 34 years of research, Roy still doesn’t get it. If she did, she would not have such trouble understanding the PA’s decision. The Palestinian leadership and their allies do not care about their people. They only want to destroy Israel.

The program deteriorated from there, with Hani Almadhoun stating “sewage got into Israeli beaches and all of a sudden they were concerned about the well-being of Palestinians.” He neglected to mention that sewage was pumped into the sea because Hamas refused to allocate electricity for their waste treatment plant. If there were any pretense of academic honesty, this would have been made clear.

I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.

(full article online)

Gaza Conference by Duke and University of North Carolina Sinks Academia to a New Low


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs demand a right to return to Israel, Jews cannot get any compensation for being expelled from Arab countries ]

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: No progress on Jewish claims since 1979 Treaty


----------



## Sixties Fan

Listeners to BBC Radio 4’s ‘Six O’Clock News’ on Friday, March 22nd heard a report (from 16:53 here) concerning the UN Human Rights Council’s adoption earlier in the day of the reportsubmitted by the commission of inquiry it set up last May. [emphasis in italics in the original, emphasis in bold added]
----------

Apparently Yolande Knell has not sufficiently studied the Commission’s report (see page 104) as she cites the number – 189 – of Palestinians it claims were killed during the rioting rather than the number it claims were killed by Israeli forces.

As we see, throughout this news bulletin the year-long rioting that has included hundreds of petrol bomb attacks, IED attacks, grenade attacks and shooting attacks as well as infiltration attempts was euphemistically portrayed (in line with BBC editorial policy from day one) as “protests” and “demonstrations”.

Knell’s portrayal of the March 22 incidents as a demonstration “against Israeli policies” clearly does not give audiences a clear understanding of what actually happened on that day.

For fifty-one weeks the BBC has been producing coverage of the ‘Great Return March’ rioting that has uniformly downplayed or erased the violent nature of the events and the role of terror groups in their organisation and execution has (until some recent but isolated clarification by Yolande Knell concerning Hamas’ involvement) been repeatedly ignored. 

The BBC’s funding public has heard absolutely nothing about the airborne explosive devicesemployed in recent months or the night-time rioting organised by Hamas. Audiences have however heard and seen homogeneously uncritical promotion of the UNHRC commission’s report on a subject about which they have been serially under-informed.

(full article online)

BBC’s Knell claims Gaza IED attackers ‘demonstrate against Israeli policies’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The discussion panels on Saturday only included a one-sided perspective on Gaza. There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others. There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.
> 
> What is mind-boggling is that after 34 years of research, Roy still doesn’t get it. If she did, she would not have such trouble understanding the PA’s decision. The Palestinian leadership and their allies do not care about their people. They only want to destroy Israel.
> 
> The program deteriorated from there, with Hani Almadhoun stating “sewage got into Israeli beaches and all of a sudden they were concerned about the well-being of Palestinians.” He neglected to mention that sewage was pumped into the sea because Hamas refused to allocate electricity for their waste treatment plant. If there were any pretense of academic honesty, this would have been made clear.
> 
> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza Conference by Duke and University of North Carolina Sinks Academia to a New Low


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion panels on Saturday only included a one-sided perspective on Gaza. There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others. There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.
> 
> What is mind-boggling is that after 34 years of research, Roy still doesn’t get it. If she did, she would not have such trouble understanding the PA’s decision. The Palestinian leadership and their allies do not care about their people. They only want to destroy Israel.
> 
> The program deteriorated from there, with Hani Almadhoun stating “sewage got into Israeli beaches and all of a sudden they were concerned about the well-being of Palestinians.” He neglected to mention that sewage was pumped into the sea because Hamas refused to allocate electricity for their waste treatment plant. If there were any pretense of academic honesty, this would have been made clear.
> 
> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza Conference by Duke and University of North Carolina Sinks Academia to a New Low
Click to expand...


Indeed. 

Any discissuon of the renewed civil war being waged between the two rival islamic terrorist franchises?

Indeed, that would make for a lively discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion panels on Saturday only included a one-sided perspective on Gaza. There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others. There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.
> 
> What is mind-boggling is that after 34 years of research, Roy still doesn’t get it. If she did, she would not have such trouble understanding the PA’s decision. The Palestinian leadership and their allies do not care about their people. They only want to destroy Israel.
> 
> The program deteriorated from there, with Hani Almadhoun stating “sewage got into Israeli beaches and all of a sudden they were concerned about the well-being of Palestinians.” He neglected to mention that sewage was pumped into the sea because Hamas refused to allocate electricity for their waste treatment plant. If there were any pretense of academic honesty, this would have been made clear.
> 
> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza Conference by Duke and University of North Carolina Sinks Academia to a New Low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Any discissuon of the renewed civil war being waged between the two rival islamic terrorist franchises?
> 
> Indeed, that would make for a lively discussion.
Click to expand...

I already tried that.

It went over your head.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sometimes, Arabs can't take the political correctness of pretending that they are OK with Jews and only oppose Zionists, and they explode.

From Egyptian news site Saaa25:

(full article online)

Egyptian site curses the "occupying, low-life, blood-sucking, treacherous, blood-spilling, treaty-violating Jews" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.



We can't solve the problem until we acknowledge what the problem is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

To the war-weary center left, like Wilf, the land is, in some respects, an albatross. We can’t have all of it and have peace. From her purview, then, it is only reasonable to consider that we might trade some of it for primary Western values like security, acceptance, and equality. The left calls this “land for peace.”

But Wilf, et al, miss the point. The land is not a commodity. It cannot be traded, bought, or sold. It is simply ours. Everything else is a fiction, a lie. And even primary Western values such as security, acceptance, and equality look pale when measured alongside the shining treasure that is our birthright, the Land.

Roni Kissin of Kibbutz Kerem Shalom understands this principle. Here is what she said about what it is like to live on the Gaza border, in hearing distance of the daily violent protests (emphasis added). “The children come home in the afternoon and then the noises begin — the screams from the fence, the bombs being thrown, the army’s retaliation.

“We live this confrontation every day,” she said. “We’re not whiners. I will not give up my kibbutz, this is my country. I love the country. I will not give up my house, and if I do not live here, they will live here.”

Kissin knows an open secret that Wilf does not: someone will live on this land. Will it be the people it belongs to, or the people who merely covet the land? 

Some things are important. The land is one of them. More important than a game of chicken, than acceptance, equality, security. There can be no exhaustion. It is not in our hands.

This is where Wilf gets it all utterly and inexorably wrong. She thinks that peace comes before everything. She thinks that the attainment of peace is more important than holding onto our birthright, the land.

It is not.

This is not a game of chicken. It is not about winning or losing. It is not about being so tired. Tired of death, blood, terror. 

It is about understanding that the Land of Israel is the primary value of the Jewish people. This is something that is forever. And no human can change that dynamic.

(full article online)

Einat Wilf is Right About a Lot of Things, But She’s Wrong About Israeli Settlers, Land, and Peace (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> To the war-weary center left, like Wilf, the land is, in some respects, an albatross. We can’t have all of it and have peace. From her purview, then, it is only reasonable to consider that we might trade some of it for primary Western values like security, acceptance, and equality. The left calls this “land for peace.”
> 
> But Wilf, et al, miss the point. The land is not a commodity. It cannot be traded, bought, or sold. It is simply ours. Everything else is a fiction, a lie. And even primary Western values such as security, acceptance, and equality look pale when measured alongside the shining treasure that is our birthright, the Land.
> 
> Roni Kissin of Kibbutz Kerem Shalom understands this principle. Here is what she said about what it is like to live on the Gaza border, in hearing distance of the daily violent protests (emphasis added). “The children come home in the afternoon and then the noises begin — the screams from the fence, the bombs being thrown, the army’s retaliation.
> 
> “We live this confrontation every day,” she said. “We’re not whiners. I will not give up my kibbutz, this is my country. I love the country. I will not give up my house, and if I do not live here, they will live here.”
> 
> Kissin knows an open secret that Wilf does not: someone will live on this land. Will it be the people it belongs to, or the people who merely covet the land?
> 
> Some things are important. The land is one of them. More important than a game of chicken, than acceptance, equality, security. There can be no exhaustion. It is not in our hands.
> 
> This is where Wilf gets it all utterly and inexorably wrong. She thinks that peace comes before everything. She thinks that the attainment of peace is more important than holding onto our birthright, the land.
> 
> It is not.
> 
> This is not a game of chicken. It is not about winning or losing. It is not about being so tired. Tired of death, blood, terror.
> 
> It is about understanding that the Land of Israel is the primary value of the Jewish people. This is something that is forever. And no human can change that dynamic.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Einat Wilf is Right About a Lot of Things, But She’s Wrong About Israeli Settlers, Land, and Peace (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Elder of Ziyon is right about alot of things.  But he's wrong about this.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion panels on Saturday only included a one-sided perspective on Gaza. There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others. There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.
> 
> What is mind-boggling is that after 34 years of research, Roy still doesn’t get it. If she did, she would not have such trouble understanding the PA’s decision. The Palestinian leadership and their allies do not care about their people. They only want to destroy Israel.
> 
> The program deteriorated from there, with Hani Almadhoun stating “sewage got into Israeli beaches and all of a sudden they were concerned about the well-being of Palestinians.” He neglected to mention that sewage was pumped into the sea because Hamas refused to allocate electricity for their waste treatment plant. If there were any pretense of academic honesty, this would have been made clear.
> 
> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza Conference by Duke and University of North Carolina Sinks Academia to a New Low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Any discissuon of the renewed civil war being waged between the two rival islamic terrorist franchises?
> 
> Indeed, that would make for a lively discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already tried that.
> 
> It went over your head.
Click to expand...


Actually, you just employed your usual tactic of a goofy one-liner, then you ran for the exits.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t want to see people suffer in Gaza, and I don’t know anyone who does. However, to solve problems, the discussion must be informed by a comprehensive approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't solve the problem until we acknowledge what the problem is.
Click to expand...


I have no problem stating what I believe is the problem; Islamic ideology.

On January 23, 2005, the former and now very dead gee-had superstar, (_drum roll please_), Jordanian terrorist leader Al-Zarqawi released an audiotape regarding the upcoming elections in Iraq. Zarqawi was, of course, an islamic terrorist kingpin and the undeniable head of the gee-had insurgency against the Allawi Government in Iraq. That’s why his audiotape was of such significance.

Here is a major Islamic terrorist leader, telling us in his own words, directly, what he believes and what motivates his fight. And what does he say?

_"We have declared a bitter war against the principle of democracy and all those who seek to enact it,” the speaker, who was identified as Zarqawi, said in the tape posted on Sunday. “Candidates in elections are seeking to become demigods while those who vote for them are infidels. And with God as my witness, I have informed them (of our intentions).”_

Let's examine some principles of democracy and which are absent / largely absent in the islamist world:

1) Freedom of Religion: The most basic, most cherished of our Western freedoms is an unreconcilable affront to the pious Moslem since Muhammud has proclaimed that only one religion can exist on the Peninsula and that Islamism must reign supreme everywhere. That is not negotiable and everywhere..... everywhere Islamism is the majority ideology, that dynamic is in place.

Anyone care to identify otherwise? BTW, Brunei is going to implement stoning and whipping as part of sharia law. Yes, stoning.

2) Rule of the People/Representative Rule: The basic tenet of representative Democracy, that the will of the people carries sovereignty, is inherently offensive to the pious Moslem. Only the "Rule of Muhammud" (meaning the rule of people like Khomeni, Zarqawi and Bin Ladin) will be allowed.

How many elections take place across the Islamist Middle East?

3) Freedom of Expression / religion: These very freedom of our minds arouses murderous hatred in the mind of the pious Moslem. Our ability to express ourselves, to debate, to argue, to agree, to disagree, is an affront to Islamist ideology. Under their rule, no one will be allowed to express anything but Islamic thought.

Anyone care to regale us with the happy-fun status of Jew and Christians where Islamism has scorched the planet?

4) Separation of Religion and State: There can be no secular state, since we are ordered by God to live under his laws. Thus, all secular states are inherently God-less and must be destroyed.

Someone enlighten me where this takes place in the lands that Muhammuds have taken.

5) Formation of Political Parties: Our right to associate with like-minded individuals is nothing more than a sign of our decadence, our distance from the politico-religious ideology invented by muhammud.



This is the world view directly from a (formerly but no longer breathing) Al-Queda leader. Notice the complete lack of the usual grievances about Israel, about Western colonialism, about the inequity of our bargaining position in the oil markets. No, instead we were told directly that we are to be killed because of who and what we are, because what we believe.


----------



## Hollie

*Hamas Military Wing Crowdfunding Bitcoin

Hamas Military Wing Crowdfunding Bitcoin









*
Hamas needs more welfare.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> I have no problem stating what I believe is the problem; Islamic ideology.



I have no problem stating that I agree with you.  

That said, I don't think the problem is with a lack of democracy and "Western thinking".  In fact, I see some of the insistence on democracy and "Western thinking" as being the same type of replacement theory or supremacy theory which is problematic with Islamic ideology.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem stating what I believe is the problem; Islamic ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem stating that I agree with you.
> 
> That said, I don't think the problem is with a lack of democracy and "Western thinking".  In fact, I see some of the insistence on democracy and "Western thinking" as being the same type of replacement theory or supremacy theory which is problematic with Islamic ideology.
Click to expand...


I do agree with your last sentence in that remodeling the middle east in the perceived interests of western foreign policy is bad business. Unfortunately, you can't take people of a totally different mind set and culture and turn their country into a pocket of the western way, but out in the desert. It should have been obvious. Referencing the Gulf war, what did people think the sixty five percent of shia fundamentalists would put into power? Women parliamentarians and pluralism?

Of course democracy in a culture like ours is good, but it didn't come from nowhere or spring fully formed from some despotic, misogynistic, progress loathing background like the middle east. It evolved slowly and painfully over about three hundred years and in its current manifestation, operates against a background of people educated from being children into valuing freedom, individuality, responsibility and constitutional process.

However, Islam is the one ideology out of all ideologies in mankind's long history that has clung to a fantastic notion of being above the scrutiny of reason, the honesty of criticism, and the fairness of self-examination. Christianity, Judaism, all manner of secular political systems, and more have all passed through the crucible of analysis, reform, and expiation. I read in _Wired_ magazine years ago that the Dalai Lama is quite willing to jettison any Buddhist doctrine found to be at odds with science.

We in the West and in the U.S. have learned the value of protecting our freedoms by limiting the government’s involvement in our secular institutions, keeping them free of religion and fostering our freedom of expression. It’s served us well. Our secular democracies provide freedom of religion while maintaining religion as largely a private and personal matter. It also fosters a _de facto_ secular social environment which has allowed the arts and sciences to flourish and our schools, colleges and Universities have benefited from it. They are the best in the world.

There's a reason why the men in my neighborhood are not rocking back and forth over their Korans after having watched the neighbor collapse in a bloody heap under one hundred lashes for leaving her room un-burqa’ed.


----------



## rylah

This is one week after Synagogues been symbolically closed in condolence for the men and women who were murdered in that mosque. One week after all the gifts and charity of Purim holidays were given to the Muslim community, by the local Jewish community in NZ and the community of Pittsburgh...

New Zealand mosque leaders blames Israel for Christchurch attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Whenever there is a terror attack, there is a small group of conspiracy theorists who inhabit dark regions of the internet that seek to blame Israel, just as Jews were blamed in the past for all manner of evils.

The Christchurch terror attack is no different, except that there have also been more mainstream voices spreading the pernicious lie at a time of heightened emotion.

The first mainstream New Zealand news agency to suggest that Israel was connected to the Christchurch massacre was Stuff irresponsibly sharing an Associated Press article with a provocative headline “Christchurch mosque attacks: Alleged gunman Brenton Tarrant visited Israel in 2016.”

It is in paragraph six that we learn “Also in late 2016, Tarrant visited Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina, and Croatia, where he stopped by historic battle sites, before travelling in Western Europe in 2017.” Yet the headline would suggest Israel is somehow special and there is comment from unnamed “Israeli officials” but no other nation’s officials are sought for comment.

While the AP article doesn’t explicitly suggest Israel had anything to do with the attack, the headline certainly implies so.

Another, more concerning and explicit connection was expressed by Ahmed Bhamji, Chair of Masjid e Umar in Mt Roskill, a mosque affiliated with FIANZ. At a rally in Auckland in front of around one thousand people and in a video that was seen more than 2,500 times, he said.

To which a member of the crowd loudly replied “That’s true. Israel is behind this. That’s true.” There was no attempt by MC Joe Carolan to challenge these false and dangerous accusations and no audible challenge from the crowd.

(full article online)

Dangerous Antisemitic Conspiracy Mainstreamed in New Zealand | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC did not bother to explain to readers of this report the meaning of the phrase “a source of friction in the past”. The last time audiences saw any BBC reporting on such so-called “friction” was in October 2015 when Palestinian rioters set fire to the tomb. Since then repeated attacks on both the site itself and security forces guarding visiting worshippers have gone unreported. For example:
--------
As has been noted here in the past freedom of access to and worship at holy sites was supposedly guaranteed under the terms of the Oslo Accords signed by the PLO over two decades ago.  

Despite its public purpose obligation to provide audiences with “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” the BBC chooses to euphemistically frame regular breaches of that agreement as “friction” attributed to the site itself rather than to the Palestinians actually throwing firebombs, explosives or rocks.

(full article online)

BBC News glosses over repeated Palestinian violence at holy site


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> The BBC did not bother to explain to readers of this report the meaning of the phrase “a source of friction in the past”. The last time audiences saw any BBC reporting on such so-called “friction” was in October 2015 when Palestinian rioters set fire to the tomb. Since then repeated attacks on both the site itself and security forces guarding visiting worshippers have gone unreported. For example:
> --------
> As has been noted here in the past freedom of access to and worship at holy sites was supposedly guaranteed under the terms of the Oslo Accords signed by the PLO over two decades ago.
> 
> Despite its public purpose obligation to provide audiences with “impartial news and information to help people understand and engage with the world around them” the BBC chooses to euphemistically frame regular breaches of that agreement as “friction” attributed to the site itself rather than to the Palestinians actually throwing firebombs, explosives or rocks.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BBC News glosses over repeated Palestinian violence at holy site



Muslims believe that Joseph is buried at the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron.  That's why they repeatedly try to destroy Joseph's Tomb in Nablus.  They have no respect for sites holy to other faiths.  When the Jordanians controlled Jerusalem, they destroyed many synagogues and Jewish graves.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.

Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.

1966:









Then after 1967, its policy evolved.

Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.

1995:




That is still the policy today.

There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned. 

The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier? 
Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.

(full article online)

The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent article on The Top Four Reasons Why Rep. Ilhan Omar Is Wrong About AIPAC, Israel and the Palestinians, CAMERA notes that historically, US support for Israel was actually minimal before 1970 — despite the combined alleged influence of the Jewish vote, Jewish political contributions, and the activities of the pro-Israel lobby. After all, just 3 years earlier, in 1967, Israel’s main source of weapons was not the US; it was the British and the French. Yet after 1970, US support for Israel began to grow rapidly.

The turning point was President Richard Nixon — and Arafat.

As Alex Safian puts it in the article:

The US president in 1970 was Richard Nixon, a Republican who knew very well that overwhelmingly Democratic and left-leaning American Jews had already voted against him in large numbers and would do so again in 1972. What happened in 1970 that convinced Nixon, the arch practitioner of realpolitik, to press for increased support for Israel?

Safian quotes the late Harvard professor, Nadav Safran, who in his book  “Israel: The Embattled Ally,” notes that the turning point in US/Israel relations was not any kind of Jewish influence. That influence was consistent and yet had failed to improve US-Israel relations. Instead, the turning point was the crisis of Black September, when Arafat’s Palestine Liberation Organization, with the assistance of invading Syrian tanks, attempted to overthrow and assassinate Jordan’s King Hussein, who was an ally of the US. If successful, they would have posed a threat to western oil supplies.

According to Safran, when the Syrian army captured Irbid, a city in northern Jordan which contained a junction of roads linking Jordan, Syria, Iraq and Israel — King Hussein appealed for American and British help. The British refused and advised the US to do the same. Other European allies also advised against helping. Nixon had Kissinger work out a plan for a joint American-Israeli intervention. Kissinger and Israeli Ambassador Rabin put together a plan for a combined Israeli air strike and armored assault on the Syrian forces in conjunction with an American airborne descent on Amman airport. If necessary, Israeli armored columns would advance in a pincer movement from the Golan and the Jordan Valley and cut off the Syrian intervention forces and destroy them.

Because of the American and Israeli support, King Hussein was able to commit all his forces to fighting Arafat’s forces. The Syrians, on the other hand, wary of that support, and of a flanking attack by columns of Israeli tank columns, withdrew — saving Jordan, and making direct Israeli intervention unnecessary.

(full article online)

How Arafat Helped Establish Israel As The Major US Ally In The Middle East That It Is Today


----------



## Sixties Fan

Strategically the position is impossible for Israel to give up. I was driving around the Golan again last month, and had the usual sobering moment at the Quneitra crossing from which you can look out over the plains of Syria. The Israelis seized this high ground in 1967 after their neighbours, including Syria, launched a war of aggression against the Jewish state. Normally in warfare if one side launches an aggressive war which it subsequently loses then the aggressor cannot simply demand that everyone pretend the aggression didn’t happen and return to the status-quo-ante. Rather, the aggressor – and loser – has to pay a price. One price for Syria was the loss of the Golan Heights, which formed a miniscule percentage of Syrian territory, but which gave the country a vantage point over Israel which Israel could not allow them to have again.

Since Syria lost control of the Golan Heights the area itself has blossomed with vineyards and much more. But Israel is not holding the territory simply to make wine. It is holding it because since 1967 it has not been possible for Syria to rain down rockets and other munitions onto the Galilee, as it could – and did – before.

But as of this decade the third and equally powerful reason for Israel to hold onto the Golan has become irrefutable. For the last eight years the British Foreign Office and others have continued to claim that Israel should hand the Golan back. But to whom? As the civil war in Syria has raged, and up to half a million civilians have lost their lives there is something preposterous about the British government and others continuing to insist that Bashar al-Assad should be gifted the Golan Heights. Of all the territory over which the Assad dynasty aspires to rule, the Golan is the only place which it and its allies have not been able to barrel bomb, mortar and otherwise decimate with impunity. As the Syrian nation has fallen apart – largely aided by Iran, Turkey, Russia and the Gulf States – it should be a source of international relief that the Golan is being carefully looked after by the Israelis. There is something not just belligerent but perverse in this pretence that despite everything in Syria the Assad family should still be given the Golan Heights in order to further extend their apparently inadequate slaughter of recent years.

(full article online)

Donald Trump is right about Israel and the Golan Heights | Coffee House


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ismail Haniyeh — can you not see that you’re losing? You take all the money you get from the Arab world and instead of using it for food, a functioning economy and a future for Gaza's residents, you waste it on your imaginary attempts to beat us.”

“It’s true Haniyeh, things aren’t simple (here). Sometimes it’s rough and I’ll go as far as to say we’re suffering. But look at the results of your behavior… How does Gaza look in comparison to Sderot?

“You’ve been launching rockets at us for 18 years,” says the mayor. “But it seems you don't know what goes on in this city — it’s booming! Hundreds of new residents join us every year, new homes are being built. We’re growing and growing stronger.

“And what did you get out of it?? There’s nothing but destruction on your side,” he continues, referring to IDF strikes that left parts of Gaza in ruins.


Destruction in the Gaza Strip following an IAF attack during the current clashes with Hama... (Photo: EPA)" titlecredit="" style="padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; position: relative;">



Destruction in the Gaza Strip following an IAF attack during the current clashes with Hamas (Photo: EPA)

“Haniyeh, between you and me — when your family needs medical care, you send them to Israel. But your residents have nowhere to go (when they need help).

"It’s true, life is difficult for us in this reality, operated by a cruel and evil enemy as yourself, who will go to any measures to launch rockets at Israeli civilians instead of fighting the IDF, who you fear!

“You think you’ve won, but reality proves that you’ve lost again and lost big time. You thought you’ll make Sderot into a ghost town — but we’re powerful!

“You lost, your residents are losing and will lose more in time to come. It’s time to change course,” Davidi says at the end of the letter.

(full article online)

You lost, Sderot mayor tells Hamas leader in Arabic open letter


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

We’re Jews, We’re Not White, We Define Ourselves | Jewish Journal


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.


Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.

How could they lose something that was not theirs?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
Click to expand...


The same can be said for Arabs-Moslems posing as “Pal'istanians”.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
Click to expand...


Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.  I have an old encyclopedia from the 1960's, and it lists the West Bank as being part of Jordan.  Jordan renounced all rights to the West Bank in 1988, the same year that the PLO declared independence in the West Bank.  If Israel had ever annexed the West Bank, I would've recognized that too, but Israel unfortunately never did this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.  I have an old encyclopedia from the 1960's, and it lists the West Bank as being part of Jordan.  Jordan renounced all rights to the West Bank in 1988, the same year that the PLO declared independence in the West Bank.  If Israel had ever annexed the West Bank, I would've recognized that too, but Israel unfortunately never did this.
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.


Nobody recognized it because it is illegal to annex occupied territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.  I have an old encyclopedia from the 1960's, and it lists the West Bank as being part of Jordan.  Jordan renounced all rights to the West Bank in 1988, the same year that the PLO declared independence in the West Bank.  If Israel had ever annexed the West Bank, I would've recognized that too, but Israel unfortunately never did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody recognized it because it is illegal to annex occupied territory.
Click to expand...


Your legal opinions are always a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.  I have an old encyclopedia from the 1960's, and it lists the West Bank as being part of Jordan.  Jordan renounced all rights to the West Bank in 1988, the same year that the PLO declared independence in the West Bank.  If Israel had ever annexed the West Bank, I would've recognized that too, but Israel unfortunately never did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody recognized it because it is illegal to annex occupied territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your legal opinions are always a hoot.
Click to expand...

It's true. Look it up.


----------



## Rigby5

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times policy on referring to Jerusalem and the rest of Judea and Samaria over the years is a good indicator of the subtle anti-Israel bias that US leaders and pundits would be reading every day.
> 
> Before 1967, the New York Times recognized Jerusalem and the entire West Bank as being part of Jordan, and the Israeli side of Jerusalem was merely an "Israeli sector" but not part of Israel. This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 1966:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 1967, its policy evolved.
> 
> Back in Judea and Samaria, the Times apparently decided during Oslo that referring to cities that were controlled by the PA as being "Israeli-occupied" made no sense, so that area just became the "West Bank" - still a Jordanian term.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still the policy today.
> 
> There is a similar policy for the Golan Heights - no state is mentioned.
> 
> The question is - when did the "West Bank" become "Palestinian territories" as a given? When did it magically leave the Jordanian orbit, and when did Israel start occupying a completely different area without moving a single soldier?
> Even Jordan's 1988 declaration that it was giving the territory to the Palestinians had no legal weight, since it was never Jordan's to begin with and it had no authority to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The New York Times strange policies on datelining Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> 
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.  I have an old encyclopedia from the 1960's, and it lists the West Bank as being part of Jordan.  Jordan renounced all rights to the West Bank in 1988, the same year that the PLO declared independence in the West Bank.  If Israel had ever annexed the West Bank, I would've recognized that too, but Israel unfortunately never did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan annexed the West Bank, so it was theirs, whether the international community recognized the annexation or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody recognized it because it is illegal to annex occupied territory.
Click to expand...


Israel illegally annexes occupied territory all the time.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;

There are a couple of things wrong with this exchange.  We either follow the logic in the Rule of Law -- or → we do not.

The Rule of Law (RoL) is not a popularity contest.  And you don't disregard the RoL just because it is uncomfortable or inconvenient.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
Click to expand...

*(REFERENCES)*

※  *Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※ 

◈  What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"

✦  The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.​◈  The state has the right to defend its:

✦  Integrity and independence,

✦  Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,​◈  The state has the right:

✦   To organize itself as it sees fit,

✦   To legislate upon its interests,

✦   Administer its services,

✦   To define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
※  *Article 10, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※

◈ What is the primary interest of states?

✦  It is the conservation of peace.

✦  Differences of any nature which arise between them should be settled by recognized pacific methods.

§  The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,  (*A/RES/25/2625 XXV • Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*)​
*(COMMENT)*

It simply does not matter how it was that the Arab Palestinians the West Bank - constituting 50% of the Jordanian Parliament  - came to vote on and accept the "Unification of the Two Banks" - it happened.  And by following the incitement to violence models and the propaganda programs, the Arab Palestinian influence into directly controlling the territory formerly under the mandate.  While the Arab Palestinians have demonstrated that they can alter the perception of the charger on the border with Israel, they have seen a drop in donor nation contributions. However, Israel need not mount a propaganda campaign for the Arab World to see the effects of the significant advancesments by Israel in their quality of life, economic successes, and scientific and technical research in many key areas.  Wheras the Arab Palestinians see nothing of the sort under their Palestinian Leadership.  No matter how bad and despicable the Arab Palestinians portray the Israeli Leadership to be, they only need to look at Gaza and Ramallah to see corrupt and inept government. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's an example of her work and a brief bio:

(full article online)

New "Apartheid?" Poster: Samah Shihadi, Muslim artist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Natural Citizen

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> ...scientific and technical research in many *key areas.*...



Many Americans are bothered that Isreal acts as a foreign agent for the United States intelligence agencies, effectively our federal government, against its citizens to violate their civil liberties via technology.  Especially in the mobile device department. The states here, several of them, have purchased this technology and added them to their police departments. They've successfully cracked every apple iphone so our passwords are irrelevant.

These companies like Apple are always under attack from a couple of those Israeli tech companies. It's terrorism, in my view. The fact that they sell this stuff to our government to use against us is a problem.

Apparently they're selling it to other foreign entities, too. Perhaps even rogues. Even if they're not, it doesn't mean they won't end up with it anyway.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Natural Citizen, et al,

Yes, there are all kinds of conspiracy theorist on "clandestine" _(not covert)_ collection operations _(positive intelligence - not counterintelligence)_.  And _(relative to your comment)_ we can look at just a few of them - the most common ones, and the ones that we can discuss in the open forum.  We can, in very broad strokes, divide them up into three groups.

◈  There are those that intentionally plant information _(open source)_ to create rumors to purposely injure US Intelligence capabilities for their own gain.

◈  There are those that are prompted to plant information _(open source)_ to create suspicion on the reliability of otherwise legitimate and valuable intelligence - or - business processes to effect the quality of service.

◈  There are those that are prompted to inject information _(open source)_ to damage the integrity of: 

•  Commercial processes and economic concerns,

•  Political personalities or institutions,

•  Impact the risk assessment in the use of certain material and equipment.​
Again, these are categories that are paper thin and thumbnail in their perspective.



Natural Citizen said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> ...scientific and technical research in many *key areas.*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans are bothered that Isreal acts as a foreign agent for the United States intelligence agencies, effectively our federal government, against its citizens to violate their civil liberties via technology.  Especially in the mobile device department. .
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The above information is a blend of a couple of approaches that are _(interesting to me)_ that you would mention.  They are excellent examples of Gray Source information.

First, it casts a shadow over the concepts on the issue of foreign intelligence services (FIS) liaison, intelligence sharing, and overt collection.  For those that don't realize it, there are very few countries that don't employ intelligence service.  And it is a rare country that does not take advantage of these processes for their own gain.  In this case, you are suggesting that the US openly asks Israel (the FIS) to collect through technical means information that is legally obtainable by the Israelis but illegal for the US Intelligence Community (IC) to collect.  That would be very foolish indeed.  If the US were to engage in such, that would put IC elements at risk through political coercion (operations Blackmail).  As foolish as the IC can be at times, they are not this inept.  But this is a good operation for others to implant in the media or into Congress as a means to hamper the working assets of the IC.

Second, it feeds the conspiracy theorist community and creates an atmosphere of mistrust between the IC and the citizen there are pledged to protect. 

Third, an example of one of the most insane allegations is the one made here:  "They've successfully cracked every apple iphone so our passwords are irrelevant."  No Intelligence Service _(American, Israeli, Chinese, Russian, German, French, etc)_ is going to confirm or deny that they have broken any telecommunications or cyber protection.  If the did, the targets of the electronic, telecommunications, cyber system or telemetry programs would immediately adopt something else.  That is a NO gain scenario.

But (fourth) if some FIS wanted a target to discontinue using a particular brand name telecommunications product, they might inject the suspicion or rumor that the security of the device has been compromised.​
Don't believe everything you hear.  Information is planted by the many nefarious activities to achieve some reaction; not necessarily the obvious one.

This week, America has heard much about the Special Councils investigation.  What would you say if someone planted the story the one political party started a rumor or planted information for the sole purpose of damaging the reputation and integrity of members of the White House, the family of the President, and to just start various levels of chaos in order to reduce the effectiveness of the President in performing his duties?

TV Shows like NCIS and the FBI (among just a few) demonstrate these very easy access various databases and communications systems or present these elaborate Operations Center that can connect to everything - everywhere, and in a matter of moments track a smartphone.  Yeah, and I have the key to the City of New York.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Natural Citizen

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Natural Citizen, et al,
> 
> Yes, there are all kinds of conspiracy theorist on "clandestine" _(not covert)_ collection operations _(positive intelligence - not counterintelligence)_.



Well, here's some relevant reading on the topic for the causual passer-by anyhow...


_*Cellebrite, a Petah Tikva, Israel-based vendor that's become the U.S. government's company of choice when it comes to unlocking mobile devices,* is this month telling customers its engineers currently have the ability to get around the security of devices running iOS 11 (right up to 11.2.6). That includes the iPhone X, a model that Forbes has learned was successfully raided for data by the Department for Homeland Security back in November 2017, most likely with Cellebrite technology.


The Israeli firm, a subsidiary of Japan's Sun Corporation, hasn't made any major public announcement about its new iOS capabilities. But Forbes was told by sources (who asked to remain anonymous as they weren't authorized to talk on the matter) that in the last few months the company has developed undisclosed techniques to get into iOS 11 a*nd is advertising them to law enforcement and private forensics folk across the globe. Indeed, the company's literature for its Advanced Unlocking and Extraction Services offering now notes the company can break the security of "Apple iOS devices and operating systems,* including iPhone, iPad, iPad mini, iPad Pro and iPod touch, running iOS 5 to iOS 11." Separately, a source in the police forensics community told Forbes he'd been told by Cellebrite it could unlock the iPhone 8. He believed the same was most probably true for the iPhone X, as security across both of Apple's newest devices worked in much the same way._


Continued - The Feds Can Now (Probably) Unlock Every iPhone Model In Existence -- UPDATED

And that's an old article. :/

Anyne interestd in what's gong on there, start with Cellebrite and search forther. There's a lot of news out there, and hardly conspiracy. As I said, we already have several police agencies in the states who have purchased the devices to bypass security and they use them. All verifiable, of course. Not sure we'd want to be on anyone's contacts list in that scenario if we have any concern for our own due process at all.


----------



## Natural Citizen

As Americans, I think we should start being a little more concerned with our own interests, rather than a foreign agent's interests. Especially when those foreign interests conflict with our own civil liberties at home and are enforced at the barrels of our own government's gun.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> There are a couple of things wrong with this exchange.  We either follow the logic in the Rule of Law -- or → we do not.
> 
> The Rule of Law (RoL) is not a popularity contest.  And you don't disregard the RoL just because it is uncomfortable or inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even though the international community did not recognize Jordan's annexation of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> ※  *Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※
> 
> ◈  What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"
> 
> ✦  The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.​◈  The state has the right to defend its:
> 
> ✦  Integrity and independence,
> 
> ✦  Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,​◈  The state has the right:
> 
> ✦   To organize itself as it sees fit,
> 
> ✦   To legislate upon its interests,
> 
> ✦   Administer its services,
> 
> ✦   To define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
> ※  *Article 10, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※
> 
> ◈ What is the primary interest of states?
> 
> ✦  It is the conservation of peace.
> 
> ✦  Differences of any nature which arise between them should be settled by recognized pacific methods.
> 
> §  The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,  (*A/RES/25/2625 XXV • Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*)​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It simply does not matter how it was that the Arab Palestinians the West Bank - constituting 50% of the Jordanian Parliament  - came to vote on and accept the "Unification of the Two Banks" - it happened.  And by following the incitement to violence models and the propaganda programs, the Arab Palestinian influence into directly controlling the territory formerly under the mandate.  While the Arab Palestinians have demonstrated that they can alter the perception of the charger on the border with Israel, they have seen a drop in donor nation contributions. However, Israel need not mount a propaganda campaign for the Arab World to see the effects of the significant advancesments by Israel in their quality of life, economic successes, and scientific and technical research in many key areas.  Wheras the Arab Palestinians see nothing of the sort under their Palestinian Leadership.  No matter how bad and despicable the Arab Palestinians portray the Israeli Leadership to be, they only need to look at Gaza and Ramallah to see corrupt and inept government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After weeks of a campaign focused on various aspects of the party heads, New Right leader Naftali Bennett has pitched a tangible actionable proposal for dealing with a pressing critical national security issue which challenges the current "quiet for quiet" policy - the kick-the-can-down-the-road policy which the leaders of Blue White also embrace.

Under the quiet for quiet policy, Hamas and other military forces in the Gaza Strip can prepare for war against the Jewish State without interference as long as they don't get too "noisy". And even in those instances that they are "noisy" and fire rockets at Israel, Israel's choice of targets in the target bank does not seek to wipe out the enemy's weapons producing capabilities or armories but instead only provide an Israeli "tat" for the enemy "tit" to complete the round of "noise" and return to quiet.

Speaking this week at Maariv's National Security Conference, Bennett described a plan to destroy the weapons factories and armories in the Gaza Strip and then follow up with a policy of destroying any new factories or armories the moment that they are discovered.

Frankly speaking, if that's all Bennett said I would not have been
impressed.

That plan would be empty words if the issue of human shields is ignored.

But Bennett addressed the issue head on.

"Launch first step crushing from the air and clearing the rocket capability of Gaza.

And that means seeking and destroying every missile warehouse and factory.

I don't care if its under a residential building, it's a military base

A house that's a source of fire towards the State of Israel loses its right to be a house.

It's not a residential home. It's a military base."

We have a window of opportunity to implement the plan.

(full article online)

IMRA - Thursday, March 28, 2019 Weekly Commentary: Finally a real election issue - demilitarizing Gaza by force despite human shields


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;

Then make your point.



P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.


*(COMMENT)*

You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.

v/r
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
How could they lose something that was not theirs?​
I didn't see this anywhere in your response.


----------



## Sixties Fan

INTO THE FRAY: Gaza - Disaster foretold


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> INTO THE FRAY: Gaza - Disaster foretold


A hundred years of war and still clueless.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Falafel for the Soldiers - Boomerang's Weekly Report* (21- 28 March 2019)


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the article, in a survey in late 2018 with seven Muslim countries who have no relationships with Israel, the percentage of citizens who support relations with Israel were:

Iraq 43%
UAE 42%
Morocco 41%
Iran 34%
Tunisia 32%
Saudi Arabia 23%
Algeria 21%

I'd like to know the details of the survey (if it was on the MFA Facebook page the results would be worthless) but this is definitely interesting, and we'd never have seen these numbers in year past.

(full article online)

Poll shows increasing numbers of Arabs want normalization with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;

Whether you want to say:

•  They lost Sovereign Control,
.........................or
•  They lost the military struggle for,
.........................or
•  They lost effective control of,
.........................or
•  They had to abandon the defense of,​
It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?​
> I didn't see this anywhere in your response.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You don't have the right to say that "was not theirs."  Nor does any other nation, up and until Jordan loses control.

If you look at the very first reference of Posting #7718, you will find your answer:

※ *Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※ 

◈ What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"

✦ The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.​◈ The state has the right to defend its:

✦ Integrity and independence,

✦ Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,​
It does not matter one bit what you, or anyone else, says. You don't have the right to force the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank to accept any one particular sovereign control, just because you don't like the default government..  What matters is that:

"On April 11, 1950, elections were held for a new Jordanian parliament in which the *Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented*. The Parliament unanimously approved a motion to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."​
And as you well know, sovereignty is a quality expressed by the people.  Your conjecture stems from the argument that Jordan and then Israel enlarged their respective boundaries when they “seized” Palestinian land (first by Jordan during the 1948 Israeli War for Independence against Arab League Aggression, → then Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967).

You contend that the Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented must be discounted because the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the competency or the right to self-determination.

Then you must also content that when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and cut all ties with the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, you are saying that it was not (by default) left in the hands of the Israelis, who were already operating under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Convention.

You are endorsing the idea that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the right to ascend to Jordanian sovereignty and when that sovereignty was unilaterally withdrawn, those abandon obligations did not fall to the Israelis...   IF this is true, THEN since the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank DID NOT assume sovereign control of the West Bank and still have not assumed control of the West Bank, that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank might be:



			
				The Convention Relating to the Status of Stateless Persons • ARTICLE 1 General obligations said:
			
		

> Definition of the term "Stateless Person"
> 
> 1. For the purpose of this Convention, the term "stateless person" means a person who is not considered as a national by any State under the operation of its law.



There was no functioning government maintaining the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank (_or the Gaza Strip for that matter)_.

So, If you have an alternative view as to which State assumed responsibility for the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, on 1 August 1988; pray to tell, enlighten us.

Who_ (what governmental body or authority)_ stepped up to the plate - took responsibility - and established control over the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## The Original Tree

*


RoccoR said:



			RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;

Whether you want to say:
		
Click to expand...

*


RoccoR said:


> *•  They lost Sovereign Control,
> .........................or
> •  They lost the military struggle for,
> .........................or
> •  They lost effective control of,
> .........................or
> •  They had to abandon the defense of,*​*
> It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?*​*
> I didn't see this anywhere in your response.*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> You don't have the right to say that "was not theirs."  Nor does any other nation, up and until Jordan loses control.
> 
> If you look at the very first reference of Posting #7718, you will find your answer:
> *
> *※ Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States ※ *
> 
> *◈ What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"*
> *
> ✦ The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.*​*◈ The state has the right to defend its:
> *
> *✦ Integrity and independence,
> 
> ✦ Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,*​*
> It does not matter one bit what you, or anyone else, says. You don't have the right to force the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank to accept any one particular sovereign control, just because you don't like the default government..  What matters is that:
> *
> *"On April 11, 1950, elections were held for a new Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented. The Parliament unanimously approved a motion to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."*​*
> And as you well know, sovereignty is a quality expressed by the people.  Your conjecture stems from the argument that Jordan and then Israel enlarged their respective boundaries when they “seized” Palestinian land (first by Jordan during the 1948 Israeli War for Independence against Arab League Aggression, → then Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967).
> 
> You contend that the Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented must be discounted because the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the competency or the right to self-determination.
> 
> Then you must also content that when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and cut all ties with the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, you are saying that it was not (by default) left in the hands of the Israelis, who were already operating under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Convention.
> 
> You are endorsing the idea that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the right to ascend to Jordanian sovereignty and when that sovereignty was unilaterally withdrawn, those abandon obligations did not fall to the Israelis...   IF this is true, THEN since the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank DID NOT assume sovereign control of the West Bank and still have not assumed control of the West Bank, that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank might be:
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The Convention Relating to the Status of Stateless Persons • ARTICLE 1 General obligations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of the term "Stateless Person"
> 
> 1. For the purpose of this Convention, the term "stateless person" means a person who is not considered as a national by any State under the operation of its law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *​*
> There was no functioning government maintaining the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank (or the Gaza Strip for that matter).
> 
> So, If you have an alternative view as to which State assumed responsibility for the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, on 1 August 1988; pray to tell, enlighten us.
> 
> Who (what governmental body or authority) stepped up to the plate - took responsibility - and established control over the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R*
Click to expand...

*Why is Jordan trying to expand it's borders past The East Bank of The Jordan which was defined as Transjordan, the homeland of Palestinian Arabs?

The West Bank has always been Israel's since 1917 in the modern age and since around 3,000 BC in the Ancient Age.

Why then is Jordan trying "to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."?

The West Banks does not belong to Jordan or Transjordan.  The River Jordan is the Border between Jordan - Transjordan and Israel with Jordan - Transjordan being on the East Bank, and Israel being on The West Bank.

In fact, one can argue that any so called Palestinian living in the West Bank is an Illegal Squatter.

Why doe Jordan continue to try to encroach upon Israeli land?

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Whether you want to say:
> 
> •  They lost Sovereign Control,
> .........................or
> •  They lost the military struggle for,
> .........................or
> •  They lost effective control of,
> .........................or
> •  They had to abandon the defense of,​
> It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?​
> I didn't see this anywhere in your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You don't have the right to say that "was not theirs."  Nor does any other nation, up and until Jordan loses control.
> 
> If you look at the very first reference of Posting #7718, you will find your answer:
> 
> ※ *Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※
> 
> ◈ What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"
> 
> ✦ The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.​◈ The state has the right to defend its:
> 
> ✦ Integrity and independence,
> 
> ✦ Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,​
> It does not matter one bit what you, or anyone else, says. You don't have the right to force the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank to accept any one particular sovereign control, just because you don't like the default government..  What matters is that:
> 
> "On April 11, 1950, elections were held for a new Jordanian parliament in which the *Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented*. The Parliament unanimously approved a motion to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."​
> And as you well know, sovereignty is a quality expressed by the people.  Your conjecture stems from the argument that Jordan and then Israel enlarged their respective boundaries when they “seized” Palestinian land (first by Jordan during the 1948 Israeli War for Independence against Arab League Aggression, → then Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967).
> 
> You contend that the Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented must be discounted because the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the competency or the right to self-determination.
> 
> Then you must also content that when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and cut all ties with the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, you are saying that it was not (by default) left in the hands of the Israelis, who were already operating under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Convention.
> 
> You are endorsing the idea that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the right to ascend to Jordanian sovereignty and when that sovereignty was unilaterally withdrawn, those abandon obligations did not fall to the Israelis...   IF this is true, THEN since the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank DID NOT assume sovereign control of the West Bank and still have not assumed control of the West Bank, that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank might be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Convention Relating to the Status of Stateless Persons • ARTICLE 1 General obligations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of the term "Stateless Person"
> 
> 1. For the purpose of this Convention, the term "stateless person" means a person who is not considered as a national by any State under the operation of its law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no functioning government maintaining the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank (_or the Gaza Strip for that matter)_.
> 
> So, If you have an alternative view as to which State assumed responsibility for the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, on 1 August 1988; pray to tell, enlighten us.
> 
> Who_ (what governmental body or authority)_ stepped up to the plate - took responsibility - and established control over the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Whether you want to say:
> 
> • They lost Sovereign Control,
> .........................or
> • They lost the military struggle for,
> .........................or
> • They lost effective control of,
> .........................or
> • They had to abandon the defense of,
> It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.


Indeed, occupation.


----------



## The Original Tree

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Whether you want to say:
> 
> •  They lost Sovereign Control,
> .........................or
> •  They lost the military struggle for,
> .........................or
> •  They lost effective control of,
> .........................or
> •  They had to abandon the defense of,​
> It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many say that Jordan lost the West Bank to Israel in 1967.
> How could they lose something that was not theirs?​
> I didn't see this anywhere in your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You don't have the right to say that "was not theirs."  Nor does any other nation, up and until Jordan loses control.
> 
> If you look at the very first reference of Posting #7718, you will find your answer:
> 
> ※ *Article 3, Convention on Rights and Duties of States* ※
> 
> ◈ What does the law say about "recognition of a state?"
> 
> ✦ The political existence of the state Is independent of recognition by the other states.​◈ The state has the right to defend its:
> 
> ✦ Integrity and independence,
> 
> ✦ Its right to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently,​
> It does not matter one bit what you, or anyone else, says. You don't have the right to force the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank to accept any one particular sovereign control, just because you don't like the default government..  What matters is that:
> 
> "On April 11, 1950, elections were held for a new Jordanian parliament in which the *Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented*. The Parliament unanimously approved a motion to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."​
> And as you well know, sovereignty is a quality expressed by the people.  Your conjecture stems from the argument that Jordan and then Israel enlarged their respective boundaries when they “seized” Palestinian land (first by Jordan during the 1948 Israeli War for Independence against Arab League Aggression, → then Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967).
> 
> You contend that the Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented must be discounted because the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the competency or the right to self-determination.
> 
> Then you must also content that when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and cut all ties with the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, you are saying that it was not (by default) left in the hands of the Israelis, who were already operating under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Convention.
> 
> You are endorsing the idea that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank did not have the right to ascend to Jordanian sovereignty and when that sovereignty was unilaterally withdrawn, those abandon obligations did not fall to the Israelis...   IF this is true, THEN since the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank DID NOT assume sovereign control of the West Bank and still have not assumed control of the West Bank, that the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank might be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Convention Relating to the Status of Stateless Persons • ARTICLE 1 General obligations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of the term "Stateless Person"
> 
> 1. For the purpose of this Convention, the term "stateless person" means a person who is not considered as a national by any State under the operation of its law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no functioning government maintaining the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank (_or the Gaza Strip for that matter)_.
> 
> So, If you have an alternative view as to which State assumed responsibility for the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank, on 1 August 1988; pray to tell, enlighten us.
> 
> Who_ (what governmental body or authority)_ stepped up to the plate - took responsibility - and established control over the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you want to say:
> 
> • They lost Sovereign Control,
> .........................or
> • They lost the military struggle for,
> .........................or
> • They lost effective control of,
> .........................or
> • They had to abandon the defense of,
> It is all effectively amounts to the same outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, occupation.
Click to expand...

*Jordan is indeed squatting on Israel Territory on The West Bank, so I agree, that is occupation.  Why don't they go back to their homeland on The East Bank?*


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, and all points West of the Jordan River;
> 
> Then make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Rocco, you posted all of that and missed the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are always saying I missed something, but seldom give a clue as to what was missed.
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...


He has an 8-sided die which he rolls when he can't figure out a reasoned response:

Indeed
Link?
How does that refute my post?
Israeli talking point
You missed my point
Its true.  Look it up.
You played the terrorist card again.
Dancing men


----------



## Hollie

The new year started off so well for those angry, embittered, tribal psychopaths from rival mini-caliphates. 

It didn’t work out, though. 
*



Palestinian Authority removes staff from Gaza-Egypt crossing

Palestinian Authority leaves Gaza crossing

A statement accused the militant group Hamas, which controls Gaza, of harassing and detaining PA employees. 

Hamas said the move amounted to "additional sanctions" on the people of Gaza by the West Bank-based PA.
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

"There has never been a country called Palestine," said Rabbi Steven Pruzansky, Eastern Regional Vice President of the CJV. "Jews have been connected to the land of Israel continuously for 37 centuries. Find a 'Palestinian' writer from the 6th, 16th or 19th Century, and you will find a Jew. In 1948, the _Palestine Post_ became the_ Jerusalem Post_. 'Palestinian Arabs' are a late 20th-century creation, concocted for the sole purpose of thwarting the national state of the Jewish people."

Rabbi Dov Fischer, Rabbi Pruzansky's Western Regional counterpart, added that "when Ahmed Shukairy launched the PLO (Palestine Liberation Organization -ed.) in 1964, the 'Palestine' he sought to 'liberate' was Tel Aviv and Haifa. It was a ploy -- they used the name Palestine because it was too ridiculous to call for the 'liberation' of Judea from Jews."

The CJV further noted that although what was called "Palestine" under the British Mandate includes all of modern-day Jordan, the "Palestine" described by the Palestinian Authority, left-wing groups and terror organizations traces only the borders of Israel's portion. Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas described Jordanian and Palestinian Arabs as "one people living in two states" during a speech in 2015, expressly refuting the notion of a "Palestinian" people separate from Jordanians. Jordan is four times the size of Israel, with a population only 10% larger.

"The name Palestine was coined by Greek and Roman colonialists anxious to disenfranchise the natives," Rabbi Yaakov Menken, Managing Director of the CJV, observed, "and that has been its meaning and intent ever since. It is no coincidence that this came up during a discussion of the classic anti-Semitic falsehoods expressed by Rep. Ilhan Omar."

(full article online)

Rabbis demand Sarsour apologize for 'anti-Semitic narrative'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "There has never been a country called Palestine," said Rabbi Steven Pruzansky, Eastern Regional Vice President of the CJV. "Jews have been connected to the land of Israel continuously for 37 centuries. Find a 'Palestinian' writer from the 6th, 16th or 19th Century, and you will find a Jew. In 1948, the _Palestine Post_ became the_ Jerusalem Post_. 'Palestinian Arabs' are a late 20th-century creation, concocted for the sole purpose of thwarting the national state of the Jewish people."
> 
> Rabbi Dov Fischer, Rabbi Pruzansky's Western Regional counterpart, added that "when Ahmed Shukairy launched the PLO (Palestine Liberation Organization -ed.) in 1964, the 'Palestine' he sought to 'liberate' was Tel Aviv and Haifa. It was a ploy -- they used the name Palestine because it was too ridiculous to call for the 'liberation' of Judea from Jews."
> 
> The CJV further noted that although what was called "Palestine" under the British Mandate includes all of modern-day Jordan, the "Palestine" described by the Palestinian Authority, left-wing groups and terror organizations traces only the borders of Israel's portion. Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas described Jordanian and Palestinian Arabs as "one people living in two states" during a speech in 2015, expressly refuting the notion of a "Palestinian" people separate from Jordanians. Jordan is four times the size of Israel, with a population only 10% larger.
> 
> "The name Palestine was coined by Greek and Roman colonialists anxious to disenfranchise the natives," Rabbi Yaakov Menken, Managing Director of the CJV, observed, "and that has been its meaning and intent ever since. It is no coincidence that this came up during a discussion of the classic anti-Semitic falsehoods expressed by Rep. Ilhan Omar."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rabbis demand Sarsour apologize for 'anti-Semitic narrative'


Now all this ass has to do is convince millions of Palestinians that Palestine does not exist.

Good luck with that.

BTW, what did Linda Sarsour say that was anti Semitic?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, what did Linda Sarsour say that was anti Semitic?



Aside from promoting Sharia?

That there's nothing "creepier" than Jewish self determination,
that Jew-hatred is not a serious problem and not systemic,
and that Americans opposing the destruction of Israel are being disloyal.


----------



## Hollie

It’s difficult to know if people generally understand how Islamic totalitarianism / retrogression really affects people’s lives. 

I can see a benefit to a program of calling out the the worst offenses of Islamic totalitarianism and giving people information about the Hamas “Islamic terrorist in training” summer camps. 
*


GRAPHIC GOVERNMENT CAMPAIGN TAKES ON HAMAS ON SOCIAL NETWORKS

Graphic government campaign takes on Hamas on social networks
*
1 minute read.
By MAAYAN JAFFE-HOFFMAN







Everyone is born free, except for Gaza’s LGBT,” reads an ad with a rainbow flag dripping with blood.

The ad is one of the Strategic Affairs Ministry’s new campaign pieces, running wild on social networks throughout Europe.

The campaign started last Thursday and will be live for around two weeks, according to a ministry spokeswoman. The ministry is not spending a large sum to back the posts but counting on them running virally through organic sharing.

Other ads include “Hamas summer camp,” which depicts youth in Hamas military gear, and “Hey! Hamas! leave those kids alone,” with similar imagery.

The campaign is running with the hashtag #FreeGazafromHamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Jew Hatred, Judeophobia, Antisemitism at its best ]

Ex-London Mayor Ken Livingstone: ‘It’s Not Antisemitic to Hate the Jews of Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Roth tweeted on Sunday, “The fugitive @FBIMostWanted terrorist who says she carried out the #SbarroPizzeria massacre, who is wanted in the US on terror charges, who has a busy Twitter account, who lives free in Jordan… still has an active Twitter account. Why?”

He added, “Yes, I’ve already asked @Twitter’s guardians of decency to shut #Tamimi’s account down. Their response so far: ‘You can learn more about reporting abusive behavior here. If we take further action, we’ll let you know.’”

“Are there other fugitive jihadists with @Twitter accounts?” Roth concluded.

(full article online)

Father of Israeli Terror Victim Calls on Twitter to Shut Down Account of One of Daughter’s Killers


----------



## Sixties Fan

While it is presumptuous for Muslim and Christian leaders to sign a declaration on Jerusalem without including any Jews, this statement includes an assertion that every member of the three major monotheistic faiths should have full access to their holy spaces in order to worship there.

Which means that Jews have the full right not just to visit but even to pray at the Temple Mount, the holiest spot in Judaism.

King Mohammed's part of the statement is even more interesting because he chairs a committee created by the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation on Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Does Moroccan King Mohammed VI realize that he just affirmed Jews' rights to worship on the Temple Mount? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Egypt Uses Israel’s Desire for Normalization as a Bargaining Chip


----------



## Sixties Fan

Envoy recalled, official fired as Somalia uniquely abstains on anti-Israel vote


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Reports on IDF response to Hamas are misguided and pose serious concerns


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ex-British PM Gordon Brown Slams Own Labour Party for Allowing ‘Demonization of the Entire Jewish People’


----------



## The Original Tree

Sixties Fan said:


> Roth tweeted on Sunday, “The fugitive @FBIMostWanted terrorist who says she carried out the #SbarroPizzeria massacre, who is wanted in the US on terror charges, who has a busy Twitter account, who lives free in Jordan… still has an active Twitter account. Why?”
> 
> He added, “Yes, I’ve already asked @Twitter’s guardians of decency to shut #Tamimi’s account down. Their response so far: ‘You can learn more about reporting abusive behavior here. If we take further action, we’ll let you know.’”
> 
> “Are there other fugitive jihadists with @Twitter accounts?” Roth concluded.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Father of Israeli Terror Victim Calls on Twitter to Shut Down Account of One of Daughter’s Killers


*But on Twitter, you cannot promote a movie that deals with the Error of Abortion.

But Killing Jews? Killing Babies?

Yah, totally fine with them.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visiting Holy Sites in Israel in Now a War Crime According to Amnesty International


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF Arrests Hamas Leader Sheikh Hassan Yousef, Father of the ‘Green Prince’


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN General Assembly convened a special session on Tuesday to adopt a resolution condemning hate crimes.

In its original version, the proposal only referred to Islamophobia, but after a diplomatic effort led by Israel's ambassador to the UN, Danny Danon, with many UN states, the proposal was changed and condemned anti-Semitism as well.

Danon said, "It seems that the memory of history is fading over time, but the diplomatic effort that we have led has shown that we will not allow the international community to remain silent while a wave of anti-Semitism spreads throughout the world."

"Unfortunately, we return to the days when kippot and Stars of David are targets, including marked Jewish businesses and desecrated synagogues," added Danon.

(full article online)

Historic achievement: UN condemns anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The historical record is pretty clear and, if the international media coverage is anything to go by, the consensus is that the terrorist hijackers separated some Jews *as well as* the Israelis from the rest of the passengers.

But what about the BBC‘s story?

It quotes Nice Mayor Christian Estrosi, who said: “Michel was a hero. By bravely refusing to give in to antisemitism and barbarity he brought honor to France.”

It later goes on to say:

The passengers were eventually split up. The non-Israelis were flown to Paris while the *94 Israeli passengers* were held hostage.

Having quoted Estrosi mentioning antisemitism, the BBC then erased the Jewish hostages who weren’t counted as Israelis.

A simple error easily corrected. Or so we thought.

(full article online)

BBC Erases Non-Israeli Jews from Entebbe Hostages | HonestReporting


----------



## Hollie

Infidel justice waits patiently. While this particular Arab-Moslem psychopath is still wasting oxygen, I have to believe she spends every day of her miserable life in fear of the Great Satan taking coming to settle a score.

*Ahlam Aref Ahmad al-Tamimi on FBI's Most Wanted list*
US charge against Ahlam Aref Ahmad al-Tamimi stems from a 2001 bombing at Jerusalem restaurant that killed 15.

14 Mar 2017
Ahlam Aref Ahmad al-Tamimi on FBI's Most Wanted list






I’d love to see her tagged and bagged while wasting away in an infide hoosegow.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/let-hamas-lose/


----------



## Sixties Fan

(From bad to worse.  One just can't invent this stuff up, but Arabs definitely do it, all the time )

 A 2017 United Nations-funded school textbook for Arab students offers a revisionist history of Israel as part of its goal to incite violence against Israelis.

“Since the Zionist movement established in 1856 its first settlement, known as ‘Montefioriyyah’ [Mishkenot Sha’ananim, built by Sir Moses Montefiore before the emergence of modern Zionism], south-west of the Jerusalem city wall, the series of division [actions] in Palestine has not stopped,” according to social studies book for ninth-graders funded by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency, or UNRWA, which was established by the UN General Assembly in 1949 to assist Arabs who became refugees during Israel’s War of Independence the previous year.

“It [i.e., the Zionist movement] established settlements that included training centers and arms depots. After the ‘Catastrophe’ [Nakba in Arabic] of 1948 it ruled over more than 78 % of Palestine’s territory,” continues the text. “More than 850 thousand Palestinians were made to emigrate and they and their families lived in refugee camps in Palestine and in the Diaspora. Nothing of it [Palestine] was left, except the Gaza Strip and the West Bank that were occupied [later] in 1967.”

Palestine has never been a state.

(full article online)


UN-Funded Social Studies Textbook Says ‘Zionist Occupation Started in 1856’


----------



## Sixties Fan

What happens when a fan of Linda Sarsour has some power over the county budget? The answer could be seen in Orange County, North Carolina this weekend, when the county’s Human Relations Commission, chaired by Deborah Stroman, brought Sarsour in to speak for Women’s History month.

The Commission reportedly spent $5,000, plus travel and security expenses — all paid for in tax dollars — to do it. I wasn’t the only one unhappy with the decision, because there were protesters outside the building. The event was billed as filled, but only about 100 people attended, with plenty of empty chairs.

Linda Sarsour is a notorious critic of Israel, and has also expressed many antisemitic views, along with constant support for Congresswomen Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rashida Tlaib (D-MI).

In her speech, Sarsour desperately wanted to claim that Muslims could be placed in internment camps, just as America did to Japanese-Americans during World War II. She spoke of propaganda against Muslims, and then “years of propaganda against Japanese Americans. I’m going to take out Japanese and put in fast forward to 2019, I’m going to take out Japanese and put Muslims in there.”

She mixed this in with Holocaust denial, calling the internment camps “concentration camps.” Yes the Japanese internment camps were a terrible blight on this country, but did the US round Japanese-Americans up to murder them? No. Did they starve them to death? No. Work them to death? No. Experiment on them? No. Yet Sarsour did not hesitate before using that terminology.

(full article online)

In North Carolina, Linda Sarsour Defends Anti-Israel Attacks and Denies Her Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first anti-Zionist "As-a-Jew": Henry Morgenthau Sr, 1921 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where exactly is your ‘Palestine,’ Mayor de Blasio?


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Anyone who tries to murder Jews is a dead man walking'

Palestinian said to attack Israelis on West Bank road, is shot dead


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘The Independent’ Newspaper Publishes Article With ‘Antisemitic Tropes’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historian Adam Sacks went on a tour of Jordan's archaeological sites and saw that the Arab enmity towards a Jewish state even extends to the original Jewish political entities.

The only mention he found of the word "Jewish" in any of the many Jordanian sites that used to be part of the Judean kingdom was this reference to "Jewish oppression:"





A map (found in a hotel in Amman) of the ancient area replaces Judah and Israel with Palestine and doesn't mention that any part of Jordan was actually part of Jewish "Palestine", artificially using the Jordan River  to delineate the two areas:





Sacks goes on:

(full article online)

Jordanian tour guides demonize ancient Israel as "Jewish oppression" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Students at Harvard University Voice Concerns Over Campus ‘Israeli Apartheid Week’


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Students at Harvard University Voice Concerns Over Campus ‘Israeli Apartheid Week’


This should be in the Boycott Israel thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran media uses "Jewish" Hollywood disaster flick as proof that the US/Israel are causing deadly floods ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ejecting Jews from the intersectional equation 

Various progressive Jewish groups and individuals strive to be included in the activities of their counterparts from other elements of society. We, who have suffered, perhaps more than any other nation on earth, have empathy and are always willing to help other oppressed people. Why then, is it that other oppressed groups rarely stand in solidarity with us? What should we do about this? 
For many, the answer to this question is that it is necessary to combat the lies used to eject Jews from the intersectional equation so that we can claim our rightful “place at the table.” 

The most common of these lies are:

1.       Jews are white colonialists (i.e oppressors) who must be fought to create justice for the oppressed (“Palestinians”).
2.       Jews may have once been oppressed but now Jews have become oppressors (of “Palestinians”) and as such, must be fought 
3.       Rejecting Jews based on their Jewish identity is acceptable because Jews belong to the privileged class and intersectionality is for the oppressed

It shouldn’t be necessary to say this but just in case, I will clarify:

·         The Jewish People originate from Judea and as people of Middle Eastern descent, we are not white.
·         You can’t colonize your own land
·         We are not oppressing anyone (the terrorist organizations ruling over Gaza and the PA territories ARE oppressors)
·         It is unacceptable to discriminate against any group based on their racial, religious or gender identity


When these lies are accepted as fact, it is easy to eject Jews from intersectional discourse.

(full article online)

Intersectionality and the Jews (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  et al,

Well, it was not what I expected. 

I like the part where "he" walked the security and all the checkpoint with his name tag:  "SON of HAMAS"  No one batted an eye.

v/r
R




Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Mindful

The perennial issue of Israel’s borders flared up once again last week when President Trump announced that the U.S. will recognize Israeli sovereignty over the Golan Heights, the volcanic plateau that Israel conquered from Syria in 1967. To say that this decision goes against an almost universal consensus in the foreign policy establishment of nearly every major diplomatic actor in the world today would be true. To say, as many do, that this violates some long-held sacred norm of international relations in the postwar world, however, would be false.

In fact, beyond the alarmism and facile bromides inflamed by Trump’s announcement, what the the Golan situation actually illustrates is that the whole gamut of international “norms,” when they are applied injudiciously and for political ends as so often happens with Israel, can be reduced to blunt cudgels. The norms used to adjudicate land claims and challenge Israel’s rights to the Golan are not only selectively applied, they are mutually incoherent—their real power is not as legal precedents but as political instruments. To understand this we have to start with a survey of the norms in questions and their historical basis.

Recognized international boundaries come into being in one of three ways: Two bordering countries can agree on them by treaty, a newly independent country can inherit the boundaries drawn by a previous colonial power, or, finally, internal boundaries may be held over after a country splits up to form new international borders.

Respecting these boundaries is a bedrock of international norms, though hardly an absolute. In extreme cases, such as genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement, even a recognized international border cannot provide legal immunity from foreign attack. That, at least, was the justification for the Kosovo War, which began 20 years ago this week.

Israel presents a special case when it comes to borders, as the new country did not unequivocally inherit the borders of the land’s previous British and Ottoman rulers, nor was there a chance for bilateral treaties to establish new ones since all of its neighbors rejected its very existence for the first four decades after independence.

The Golan Heights and the Depths of Hypocrisy


----------



## Shusha

Mindful said:


> The perennial issue of Israel’s borders flared up once again last week when President Trump announced that the U.S. will recognize Israeli sovereignty over the Golan Heights, the volcanic plateau that Israel conquered from Syria in 1967. To say that this decision goes against an almost universal consensus in the foreign policy establishment of nearly every major diplomatic actor in the world today would be true. To say, as many do, that this violates some long-held sacred norm of international relations in the postwar world, however, would be false.
> 
> In fact, beyond the alarmism and facile bromides inflamed by Trump’s announcement, what the the Golan situation actually illustrates is that the whole gamut of international “norms,” when they are applied injudiciously and for political ends as so often happens with Israel, can be reduced to blunt cudgels. The norms used to adjudicate land claims and challenge Israel’s rights to the Golan are not only selectively applied, they are mutually incoherent—their real power is not as legal precedents but as political instruments. To understand this we have to start with a survey of the norms in questions and their historical basis.
> 
> Recognized international boundaries come into being in one of three ways: Two bordering countries can agree on them by treaty, a newly independent country can inherit the boundaries drawn by a previous colonial power, or, finally, internal boundaries may be held over after a country splits up to form new international borders.
> 
> Respecting these boundaries is a bedrock of international norms, though hardly an absolute. In extreme cases, such as genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement, even a recognized international border cannot provide legal immunity from foreign attack. That, at least, was the justification for the Kosovo War, which began 20 years ago this week.
> 
> Israel presents a special case when it comes to borders, as the new country did not unequivocally inherit the borders of the land’s previous British and Ottoman rulers, nor was there a chance for bilateral treaties to establish new ones since all of its neighbors rejected its very existence for the first four decades after independence.
> 
> The Golan Heights and the Depths of Hypocrisy



That is an excellent and very thorough article.  Thank you for posting.  It also discusses the hypocrisy as applied to Jerusalem:

_Pertaining to the Golan, there are only two contradictory principles: that armistice lines form legal boundaries and that inherited borders are legally binding. But in the case of Jerusalem, there are three... 

Jerusalem’s internationalization ... was proposed in the recommendation of a nonbinding partition resolution which never went into effect...Moreover, the corpus separatum comes with a very specific map. Included in it are all of Jerusalem and its surrounding villages and suburbs, notably Bethlehem. But no one demands the internationalization of Bethlehem, It is instead always referred to as occupied Palestinian territory.  A similar designation is frequently used for East Jerusalem ... because, apparently, history only begins after 1948 when the Jewish population of Old Jerusalem was expelled following a months-long siege (an actual siege, where food and water and medicine were not provided)._

_There is a second norm being mobilized here, and it centers on the so-called Green Line, the cease-fire line that separated Israeli and Jordanian forces at the end of the 1948 war. This 1948 armistice line ... was explicitly not an international boundary. If the problem is Israel’s presence east of the line, how does placing an embassy west of the line violate the norm? In fact, the Green Line in Jerusalem functions in diplomacy like one of those two-way mirrors in police interrogation rooms. You can see it looking east when you need to condemn Israel for, say, allowing Jews to live in the Jewish Quarter of the Old City. But look west, and it disappears, since it doesn’t confer on Israel any rights there either. West of the line, corpus separatum comes back to life. How is that?_

_To answer that, you need to abandon both of the first two norms and bring up a third one. Jerusalem, according to the Oslo Accords, is a final status issue. Its status will be determined by negotiations between the two sides. Until then, any move that might prejudice the outcome of that final status must be avoided. ... there is a whole list of final status issues. Jerusalem is just one. (Borders are another one) ...

Far from worrying about prejudicing any discussion of future borders, most major capitals treat the pre-1967 lines as sacrosanct (except, as noted above, where they might confer upon Israel rights in West Jerusalem), and this has even been U.S. policy since 2011. _


----------



## Mindful

Shusha:

I've been all over the Golan. Walked in places where 'stuff' happened. Saw the eucalyptus trees the Syrians had planted. And most surprising of all, visited an archaeological excavation of a Jewish village, one of 32 discovered, from 1,700 years ago, including synagogues. Proving that they were Jewish towns, and thus this was Jewish land.


----------



## Shusha

Mindful said:


> Shusha:
> 
> I've been all over the Golan. Walked in places where 'stuff' happened. Saw the eucalyptus trees the Syrians had planted. And most surprising of all, visited an archaeological excavation of a Jewish village, one of 32 discovered, from 1,700 years ago, including synagogues. Proving that they were Jewish towns, and thus this was Jewish land.



I hope that I will be able to return to Israel one day and travel there more extensively.  So much more I would like to see!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cultural obstacles are the real barriers to Israeli-Palestinian peace


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh, the things some people learn, and they cannot let go of it, no matter how incorrect it is ]

CNN reporter says Haifa is in the 'West Bank'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ In the absence of Israelis, any Jews will do ]

Anti-Israel protester attempts to firebomb synagogue in Turkey


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Tweets in this article are just Precious ]

All we know about Abbas Hamideh is what we learned from his Twitter bio, which states that he doesn’t compromise on one inch of Palestinian land, and also apparently lives in Cleveland.

If that’s true, we’re guessing someone else took this picture proving that Palestine’s sewage system predates the illegal Israeli occupation of the land.

(full article online)

Manhole cover proves that Palestine's sewage system is older than the 'Zionist terrorist illegal occupation'


----------



## RoccoR

Sixties Fan, et al

I do not understand the of this from the Tweet.
טדמור → Temore



Sixties Fan said:


> [ The Tweets in this article are just Precious ]
> 
> All we know about Abbas Hamideh is what we learned from his Twitter bio, which states that he doesn’t compromise on one inch of Palestinian land, and also apparently lives in Cleveland.
> 
> If that’s true, we’re guessing someone else took this picture proving that Palestine’s sewage system predates the illegal Israeli occupation of the land.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Manhole cover proves that Palestine's sewage system is older than the 'Zionist terrorist illegal occupation'


Reagards,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> Sixties Fan, et al
> 
> I do not understand the of this from the Tweet.
> טדמור → Temore
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ The Tweets in this article are just Precious ]
> 
> All we know about Abbas Hamideh is what we learned from his Twitter bio, which states that he doesn’t compromise on one inch of Palestinian land, and also apparently lives in Cleveland.
> 
> If that’s true, we’re guessing someone else took this picture proving that Palestine’s sewage system predates the illegal Israeli occupation of the land.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Manhole cover proves that Palestine's sewage system is older than the 'Zionist terrorist illegal occupation'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagards,
> R
Click to expand...

Tdmor
It is possibly the name of the area where it was set.  Rylah may be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Mindful

Archeology does not lie.

Evidence of the Jewish People’s Roots in Israel


----------



## Mindful

Quote:

" We can (and do) have a million arguments about almost every aspect of the Bible. But what we cannot deny is the existence of the world that produced it. That fact is not true just because the Bible says so. It is true because practically everything says so.

We don't all agree on matters relating to the present politics of Israel and its neighbors. That's okay. It's even healthy. But let no one repeat this nonsense about Israel not having its historical roots there. One cannot understand the Jews or Israel if one displaces the first 1,000 years of their history."


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU High Representative/Vice-President Federica Mogherini spoke at the Arab Summit in Tunis over the weekend, and she started off by saying something very troubling:

She said, "nous sommes si proches d’un point de vue géographique et culturel," meaning that Europeans and Arabs "are so close from the geographic and cultural point of view."

Really? European and Arab culture are that close?

(full article online)

Not understanding the differences between cultures can be a deadly mistake ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

_On April 1, 2019, the International Union of Muslim Clerics (IUMS) proclaimed Friday, April 5, 2019 as "Day of Support for Jerusalem, Al-Aqsa and Gaza," and urged Muslim preachers worldwide to devote their sermon on that day to this topic. The IUMS also posted a sermon it advised the preachers to deliver on that date, which calls for armed jihad against Israel and includes antisemitic motifs. The following are excerpts from it:_

(full article online)

International Union Of Muslim Scholars Urges Imams To Preach Armed Jihad Against Israel To Save Al-Aqsa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gradual Improvements, Not Territorial Concessions, Are the Way Forward in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alia Tunisi adjusts the skullcap of a student, Hand in Hand Arab Jewish bilingual school, Jerusalem, 2014..

Some 76% of Arab respondents said that, in their daily lives, relations between Jews and Arabs are largely positive. Only 6% said they did not have sufficient contact with the other population group to answer.

(full article online)

Survey: Majority of Israelis see healthy Arab-Jewish relations


----------



## Sixties Fan

Don't apologize (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the biggest lies currently being sold to populations in the west is that anti-Israel activity is related to a movement of peace or justice. Relying on a strategy of intersectionality, this deception has permitted violent, racist ideologies to take a firm foothold within other well-known ’causes’. Infecting them and leading them astray. These people may call themselves members of ‘solidarity movements’ or ‘pro-Palestinian’ but they are nothing to do with ‘peace-makers’ in the traditional sense. I’ve been inside these movements, pretending to be an activist, infiltrating their social media groups and I’ve been researching them for years. Anti-Israel activity is full of little but fake news, hate and demonisation. In their twisted world, Palestinians are sacrificial, and these movements act as a bloodsucker, leeching onto the conflict, yearning for blood and only satiated when it flows.

(full article online)

A thirst for blood- in the mind of the anti-Israel activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a March 7th UK Media Watch post (cross posted at _The Algemeiner_), we refuted the claim by Peter Beinart, in his Guardian op-ed published earlier in the day, that anti-Zionism is not in fact antisemitic.

Here’s a brief excerpt from the UKMW post:

(full article online)

In brief: Why anti-Zionism is antisemitic


----------



## Hollie

Thus is just.... you know..... racist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Thus is just.... you know..... racist.


This problem is not going to go away soon. The security coordination between the PA and Israel requires the PA to violate the rights of the Palestinians.

For example: In Palestine Hamas, PFLP, etc are constitutionally protected political parties. For Israel they are illegal "terrorist" organizations. So, the PA is required by Israel to arrest Palestinians who have violated no law. The PA rounds up Hamas members by the hundreds. Of course Hamas reciprocates in Gaza.

This has been the sticking point in the reconciliation talks. All the talks require the PA security be imposed in Gaza. Naturally, Hamas will not agree to that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This means that a vast majority of Israeli Arabs 65% - identify with the term "Israeli" and the number who identify as Palestinian only has been cut by nearly half in five years, from 26% to 14%.

Also, more identify as only Arab than as Palestinian.

(full article online)

Fewer Israeli Arabs calling themselves "Palestinian," more considering themselves "Israeli" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Yes! Is this even contemplatable?

In my opinion, only the most naive of people would agree that any Jewish population would have their safety and protection in good hand with a "*Palestinian majority* and a Palestinian government."



			
				Here’s a brief excerpt from the UKMW [URL='https://ukmediawatch.org/2019/03/07/debunking-the-guardian-myth-that-anti-zionism-is-not-antisemitic/']post[/URL] said:
			
		

> It also seems predicated on the premise that *millions of Israeli Jews in the Middle East would*, in the long run, * be safe and have their rights protected in a country with a Palestinian majority* and a Palestinian government – confidence that only makes sense if you ignore endemic antisemitism in the region and the experience of hundreds of thousands of Jews expelled from Muslim majority countries since World War 2.  Anti-Zionism isn’t just antisemitic in theory. In practice, it would almost certainly have a profoundly dangerous antisemitic impact.
> SOURCE:  Camera → UKMW post •



I would almost say that you would have to be brain dead not to understand the nature of the alibies presented by the remnants of the failed Arab League aggressors.



Sixties Fan said:


> In a March 7th UK Media Watch post (cross posted at _The Algemeiner_), we refuted the claim by Peter Beinart, in his Guardian op-ed published earlier in the day, that anti-Zionism is not in fact antisemitic.
> Here’s a brief excerpt from the UKMW post: In brief: Why anti-Zionism is antisemitic


*(COMMENT)*

I wonder...  Does anyone have any experience that would support the idea that the Arab Palestinians would have →  to protect and preserve the culture we find in Israel today?

Not only does the wisdom → accumulated over the centuries → came to the conclusion that a Jewish National Home needed to be established in order to prevent the use of exploitation processes _(installed by the powerful majority)_ under the color of law to persecuted the rake in unfair economic wealth and material that otherwise would be out of reach.  This happened in the 1930s - especially the MS St. Loui carrying more than 900 Jewish refugees from Germany in 1939 denied sanctuary by the US and Canada the UK etc, and roundup of the 1940s in Europe, the various European expulsion of the 1400s, 1096 massacre of  Jews in Europe, etc, etc, etc.  We should all remember and learn from the history and why learned statesmen found it more than just advisable and necessary to be morally correct in a unified decision to plant the Jewish National Home; → in the land in which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title whatsoever over to the Allied Powers.  The Jewish National Home would be situated outside the frontiers Turkish Republic, as laid down in the present Treaty.   It was always understood that the future of these territories being settled or to be settled as directed by the Allied Parties concerned.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus is just.... you know..... racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This problem is not going to go away soon. The security coordination between the PA and Israel requires the PA to violate the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> For example: In Palestine Hamas, PFLP, etc are constitutionally protected political parties. For Israel they are illegal "terrorist" organizations. So, the PA is required by Israel to arrest Palestinians who have violated no law. The PA rounds up Hamas members by the hundreds. Of course Hamas reciprocates in Gaza.
> 
> This has been the sticking point in the reconciliation talks. All the talks require the PA security be imposed in Gaza. Naturally, Hamas will not agree to that.
Click to expand...


Interesting how you try to spin it that Israel is to blame for Hamas being a terrorist organization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus is just.... you know..... racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This problem is not going to go away soon. The security coordination between the PA and Israel requires the PA to violate the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> For example: In Palestine Hamas, PFLP, etc are constitutionally protected political parties. For Israel they are illegal "terrorist" organizations. So, the PA is required by Israel to arrest Palestinians who have violated no law. The PA rounds up Hamas members by the hundreds. Of course Hamas reciprocates in Gaza.
> 
> This has been the sticking point in the reconciliation talks. All the talks require the PA security be imposed in Gaza. Naturally, Hamas will not agree to that.
Click to expand...


Another of the alternate reality based conspiracy theories you rely on to excuse the dysfunction of Arab-Moslem failed social structure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alan Dershowitz just revealed the undeniable truth Israel-haters will never admit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Holland: Anti-Israel activists beat pro-Israel activist at rally


----------



## Sixties Fan

At a closed-door UN Security Council Meeting held on March 8, 2019, Greenblatt condemned the Palestinian Authority (PA)’s continued support for financial payments that incentivize and reward terrorism, known as “pay to slay.” The PA’s refusal to end these programs, coupled with subsequent funding cuts by the United States and Israel, have plunged the PA into a self-manufactured fiscal crisis.

According to Greenblatt:

The Palestinian Authority’s *institutionalization of support for terrorism is unacceptable* and must be called out, unequivocally by all of us. The time has come for everyone to stop looking the other way. [emphasis in original]

And:

It is because we care about the Palestinian people, and because we want a better, brighter future for their children that we seek to*ensure the Palestinian Authority puts the interests of ordinary Palestinians first. *[emphasis in original]

Greenblatt’s truth-telling was too much for others in the room, cocooned as they are in their entrenched beliefs of the PA’s misrepresentations and inability to accept any responsibility for its actions. His lone voice of reason was left to echo in the ears of those who refuse to acknowledge what has become clear: The PA’s support for terror is wrong on all accounts, incompatible with peace, and accrues to the detriment of the Palestinian people.

In response to Greenblatt’s comments, Saeb Erekat, secretary-general of the PLO and chief Palestinian negotiator, penned an op-ed in Haaretz. In rejecting Greenblatt’s comments and accusing him of “blaming the victims,” Erekat does not use the word “terror” once in the 799 words of his response. Nowhere does he mention the PA’s cradle to grave incitement to hate and murder Israelis and Jews, or the seven percent of the PA’s budget that is used to incentivize and reward terrorism.

Erekat defaults to the false claim that “pay to slay” is social welfare. In reality, the maximum PA welfare-system payment is only $168 a month, or 57 percent less than the minimum of $392 a month that the PA pays prisoners and relatives of so-called “martyrs.” Only those who commit acts of terror are considered the PA’s “fighters,” and are paid at the higher rate; other Palestinians must participate in the less lucrative conventional PA welfare system.

(full article online)

The Palestinians Should Support Greenblatt, Who’s Telling Them the Truth


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ayad’s Qaim Project exalts Hezbollah, the Iranian-sponsored Lebanese terror group, as well as the terrorist group Hamas. Specifically, Ayad exalts the _youth members _of these two terror groups.

Particularly disturbing is the fact that the Qaim Project has a youth program.

On the project’s website is an article endorsing the Iranian regime, expressing an anti-American worldview and advocating for a Shiite-Sunni jihadist alliance (allied with Iran) against the West.

(full article online)

Dearborn Islamic School Linked to Iran, Hezbollah Propagandists | Clarion Project


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Tell me again how it is about Israel and the Palestinians. This man didn't think about that.  He thought about JEWS, and attacking Jews.  Oh, yes.  Argentina, where so many Nazis fled to to "their" security from being arrested and tried for their crimes against Jews and all others they persecuted and killed ]

The attacker shouted anti-Semitic slogans and curses against the Jewish people during the attack. He was arrested when the police arrived.

(full article online)

Anti-Semitic attack on Buenos Aires synagogue


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 02-Apr-19: Setting facts, ethics, context aside, Al Jazeera salutes a couple of murderers


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Tell me again how it is about Israel and the Palestinians. This man didn't think about that.  He thought about JEWS, and attacking Jews.  Oh, yes.  Argentina, where so many Nazis fled to to "their" security from being arrested and tried for their crimes against Jews and all others they persecuted and killed ]
> 
> The attacker shouted anti-Semitic slogans and curses against the Jewish people during the attack. He was arrested when the police arrived.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Anti-Semitic attack on Buenos Aires synagogue


Why don't you tell me about Israeli settler attacks against Palestinians?

_*Israeli Forces continued their settlement activities, and the settlers continued their attacks against Palestinian civilians and their property*_

_As part of Israeli settlers’ attacks against Palestinian civilians and their property, PCHR’s fieldworkers documented 3 direct attacks were as follows:_
_On 21 March 2019, *Hundreds of the Israeli settlers organized a demonstration *starting from the closed Shuhadah Street and then heading to Tal al-Ramidah neighborhood, where they performed their religious rituals at al-Ibrahimi Mosque and *chanted racist slogans against the Arabs.*_
_On 25 March 2019, I*sraeli settlers wrote racist slogans and punctured the tires of 28 vehicles* in the French Hill neighborhood, north of occupied East Jerusalem’s Old City. The vehicles belong to Abu Lail, Shanak, ‘Oda and ‘Obaidi._
_On 26 March 2019, *Israeli settlers attacked al-Khansa Primary Mixed School* in Taqou’a village, southeast of Bethlehem._
Tell us all about it, Ms. Pot calling the Kettle black.


----------



## Billo_Really

Here's something the pro-Israeli, kiss-ass crowd doesn't want to read or discuss...

...it's about progressive young Jews wanting to know (and talking about)  Palestinian human rights.

_*Young American Jews, blocking doors to Birthright Headquarters, demand that Birthright confront the crisis of Israel’s occupation and choose freedom and dignity over their donors’ propaganda.*_
_
“Going to Israel in 2019 and not learning about the Occupation and is like going to the Jim Crow South and not learning about segregation,” said Alyssa Rubin, 24-year [old Jew]...

 This protest follows a year-long campaign in which IfNotNow has asked Birthright to educate its participants about the Israeli occupation of the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip. Today, they are giving Birthright one last chance to change its programming ahead of trips this summer and confront the crisis of Israel’s Occupation. *According to the protesters*, *Birthright,* the largest Jewish educational institution in the country, *is prioritizing their donors’ pro-Occupation agenda and alienating an entire generation of American Jews.*_​


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?  
If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]


Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state


----------



## Hollie

I suspect the cheap threats from Hamas are coming from their masters in Iran. The Mullocrats would like nothing more than to encourage another war between their most despised enemies; the Jews and and the Sunni version of Islamism. 

 At some point, I would expect that the Iranian Mullocrats will issue an ultimatum to Hamas: either continue the attacks or Iranian welfare ends. 




*Hamas: Israel will evacuate Tel Aviv in next war*

*Hamas: Israel will evacuate Tel Aviv in next war









*
Hamas leader claims terror organization 'sword and shield' of 'Palestinian nation,' promises to attack Tel Aviv in next war.

Arutz Sheva Staff,  06/04/19 20:38


“Pal’istanian nation”.

Now that’s funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state


The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
Click to expand...

And you actually believe that the Arab leaders would get a better offer than the one offered them the last two times and they would accept it?

Some people know that there is NO PLAN the Arabs would accept except for the dismantling of a country called Israel so that the "Palestine State" can take its place.

The Arabs are a darn flop in each of the centuries since they bothered to immigrate out of Arabia.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A New Era in Israel-Gulf State Relations?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
Click to expand...


Indeed. The Hamas charter makes no allowance for peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you actually believe that the Arab leaders would get a better offer than the one offered them the last two times and they would accept it?
> 
> Some people know that there is NO PLAN the Arabs would accept except for the dismantling of a country called Israel so that the "Palestine State" can take its place.
> 
> The Arabs are a darn flop in each of the centuries since they bothered to immigrate out of Arabia.
Click to expand...

*  Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems  *
 
*Though the Deal of the Century will try to eliminate the Palestinian issue for good, what the architects of the “Deal” in their arrogance fail to see is that this so-called “Deal” is nothing more than an irresponsible, impractical and precarious plan that will fall just as soon as it is raised.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you actually believe that the Arab leaders would get a better offer than the one offered them the last two times and they would accept it?
> 
> Some people know that there is NO PLAN the Arabs would accept except for the dismantling of a country called Israel so that the "Palestine State" can take its place.
> 
> The Arabs are a darn flop in each of the centuries since they bothered to immigrate out of Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *  Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems  *
> 
> *Though the Deal of the Century will try to eliminate the Palestinian issue for good, what the architects of the “Deal” in their arrogance fail to see is that this so-called “Deal” is nothing more than an irresponsible, impractical and precarious plan that will fall just as soon as it is raised.*
Click to expand...

No one has seen it yet.  But you can try.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you actually believe that the Arab leaders would get a better offer than the one offered them the last two times and they would accept it?
> 
> Some people know that there is NO PLAN the Arabs would accept except for the dismantling of a country called Israel so that the "Palestine State" can take its place.
> 
> The Arabs are a darn flop in each of the centuries since they bothered to immigrate out of Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *  Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems  *
> 
> *Though the Deal of the Century will try to eliminate the Palestinian issue for good, what the architects of the “Deal” in their arrogance fail to see is that this so-called “Deal” is nothing more than an irresponsible, impractical and precarious plan that will fall just as soon as it is raised.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has seen it yet.  But you can try.
Click to expand...

I am surprised (well maybe not) that you have not seen it yet.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Could the leaders of the Arab CONQUERED lands, PLEASE mind your own business and let the Israelis and Palestinians deal with a peace deal, or no peace deal own their own?
> If it were not for the "Arab States"  and the sudden creation of the "Arab League" (after centuries of Turkish control of the area ), the issue would have been solved in 1948 ]
> 
> 
> Omani FM to Times of Israel: US peace plan will fail without a Palestinian state
> 
> 
> 
> The so called peace plan has been leaked. It is a flop in the works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you actually believe that the Arab leaders would get a better offer than the one offered them the last two times and they would accept it?
> 
> Some people know that there is NO PLAN the Arabs would accept except for the dismantling of a country called Israel so that the "Palestine State" can take its place.
> 
> The Arabs are a darn flop in each of the centuries since they bothered to immigrate out of Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *  Trump’s “Deal of the Century” To Hand Palestine to Israel Along with Whole Set of New Problems  *
> 
> *Though the Deal of the Century will try to eliminate the Palestinian issue for good, what the architects of the “Deal” in their arrogance fail to see is that this so-called “Deal” is nothing more than an irresponsible, impractical and precarious plan that will fall just as soon as it is raised.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has seen it yet.  But you can try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am surprised (well maybe not) that you have not seen it yet.
Click to expand...

No, I have not.  And it does not matter.  It is as worthless as all the other "peace" deals, since the Arabs refuse to negotiate and compromise.
They are NEVER going to burn those charters and thrown them in the trash where they belong, for the sake of those they are making suffer, be it in Gaza or the PA.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ We are beyond 1939 now. They cannot only boycott Israelis, they have to boycott ALL Jews ]

TheWanderingCouples privately messaged Glass last week to follow up with some additional questions, they asked her “Are you Jew?” to which Glass replied, “Yes, why does that matter?”

The account responded saying, “Yes, it matters for me. Sorry, can’t feature you.”

(full article online)

New York Woman Calls for Instagram Action After Travel Page Tells Her it Won’t Feature Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz has an article on a photo exhibition showing pictures of the Temple Mount since the dawn of photography at Jerusalem’s David Citadel Museum. (The article can be seen for free here.)

The article notes:
---------------------------

These details show that the "status quo" of the Temple Mount that is supposedly upheld by the Jordanian Waqf never was. The restrictions on Israelis and Jews visiting the site that exist today, both in terms of clothing and in terms of carrying bags, didn't exist.

One more thing about that 1976 photo of the model.

I have noted on occasion that the Dome of the Rock has throughout the centuries been overrun with weeds, hardly how one would expect a Muslim holy site to be treated. Here's an example from the 1950s:






The Gottex model picture shows that there were weeds pushing through the pavement in the area even as late as 1976.

(full article online)

The Temple Mount status quo that never was ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inside the mind of a former Jihadi wife


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tzomet party leader MK Oren Hazan arrived Monday for a tour of the Old City on his way to the Western Wall. During the tour, MK Hazan was attacked and harassed by a number of Arabs. Security forces arrested some of the attackers.

MK Hazan said: "I came on a tour alone so as not to cause a stir, but the Arabs in the Old City were still bothered, because they want our country and simply want to murder us. It does not make sense that Jews cannot move freely and confidently in the Land of Israel. This is the State of Israel and this is our land. If an MK in the State of Israel can be attacked by thugs, what will happen [to the masses?]"

"It's important to understand - the terrorists understand only power and fear, and when they see fear, they exploit it against us. We must ensure that Jews can safely travel around the country," Hazan added.

(full article online)

MK attacked in Jerusalem's Old City


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her book Unprotected Palestinians in Egypt Since 1948(2009), Dr. Oroub el-Abed highlights Egypt’s dual view of the Palestinians:

Starting from the signing of the armistice agreement in February 1949, Egypt had two “distinct” Palestinian populations under its control: the small population that had managed to remain in Egypt proper, and the population of the Egyptian-administered Gaza Strip, massively expanded by an influx of more than 200,000 refugees from elsewhere in Palestine. The premise of separateness was to have considerable influence on Egyptian policy toward both communities.



Hinting at Egypt’s reluctance to embrace the refugees in the Gaza Strip, El-Abed notes:

There had been no question of granting Egyptian citizenship to Palestinians, so there was never any question of Egypt’s annexing the Gaza Strip, as Jordan had done with the West Bank.


The Gaza Initiative was discussed in an academic article by Jacob Tovy (2003) and later by Shlomo Nakdimon in Haaretz(July 2014), but the topic has never drawn much attention in Israel, in the Arab world, or among the Palestinians.

The most comprehensive survey of the initiative was done by Neil Caplan in his series of books, Futile Diplomacy (1997). Caplan considered the plan from the American, Israeli, and Egyptian perspectives. He had access to scores of official protocols and diplomatic cables and his approach was objective and balanced.

The key player behind the Gaza Initiative was Mark Erthridge, the US representative on the PCC (the Palestine Conciliation Commission), who provided the international umbrella at the Lausanne talks. The official Israeli position was that “should the annexation to the state of the Gaza Strip with all its inhabitants be proposed, our answer will be positive.” Israel made a concrete proposal to the PCC on May 20, 1949 that focused on taking over the Gaza Strip, thereby making a “notable contribution towards [a] solution [of the] refugee problem.”

On June 4, the State Department informed the US delegation at Lausanne that the American government would approve the incorporation of Gaza into Israel as part of a final territorial settlement with Egypt, provided this could be achieved by negotiation with and the full consent of the Egyptian government and provided territorial compensation was made to Egypt according to the President’s formula (the “Jessup principle”) if Egypt desired it.

(full article online)

Lessons from the Failed ‘Gaza Initiative’ of 1949


----------



## Sixties Fan

Given the near-constant violence that has emanated from the Gaza Strip since Hamas’s takeover, some in Israel favor returning the area to the control of the Palestinian Authority (PA). But, argues Gershon Hacohen, doing so would only replicate the problems found on the West Bank. He suggests a dramatically different approach to solving the Strip’s economic woes:

_The current tendency is to see the Gaza problem as originating in the refugee population that burgeoned there after the 1948 War of Independence. It would make more sense, though, to go back a few steps further and consider the city’s . . . geographic location as an intermediate station on the ancient highway between Asia and Africa [and] between Mesopotamia and Egypt. . . . It was the establishment of the state of Israel that blocked this ancient route, severed Egypt from the Arab east (mashriq), and turned Gaza into a cul-de-sac at the edge of Egyptian territory.

The March 1979 Israeli-Egyptian peace treaty considerably exacerbated the Gaza problem. In a shrewd move, President Anwar Sadat shifted the Gaza problem exclusively to Israel’s purview. After the Israeli town of Yamit and neighboring villages had been razed and the Sinai in its entirety had been restored to Egyptian sovereignty all the way to the 1906 international border, Gaza could no longer develop westward into the potential open space between [the border city of] Rafah and [the nearest Egyptian city], el-Arish. . . .

Is it desirable for Israel to conquer Gaza and reimpose its rule, as in pre-Oslo days? If it is not, then Hamas’s military defeat requires an answer to the question of who should be given control of the Strip. Should Israel sacrifice its sons to serve Gaza on a silver platter to [the PA president] Mahmoud Abbas? It was, after all, Yasir Arafat, Abbas’s predecessor as PLO leader, who transformed Gaza into an ineradicable terrorist hotbed in flagrant violation of the Oslo Accords that he had signed. . . ._

To Cure Gaza’s Ills, Restore Its Connection to Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Origins of the Left-Right Split on Israel – 2 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The EU’s agenda should concern every Jew living in Europe, because their taxes contribute to the salaries of the prolifically anti-Israel apparatchiks who dominate the EU.

(full article online)

For EU Officials, Anti-Israel Behavior Is Routine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In her book Unprotected Palestinians in Egypt Since 1948(2009), Dr. Oroub el-Abed highlights Egypt’s dual view of the Palestinians:
> 
> Starting from the signing of the armistice agreement in February 1949, Egypt had two “distinct” Palestinian populations under its control: the small population that had managed to remain in Egypt proper, and the population of the Egyptian-administered Gaza Strip, massively expanded by an influx of more than 200,000 refugees from elsewhere in Palestine. The premise of separateness was to have considerable influence on Egyptian policy toward both communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hinting at Egypt’s reluctance to embrace the refugees in the Gaza Strip, El-Abed notes:
> 
> There had been no question of granting Egyptian citizenship to Palestinians, so there was never any question of Egypt’s annexing the Gaza Strip, as Jordan had done with the West Bank.
> 
> 
> The Gaza Initiative was discussed in an academic article by Jacob Tovy (2003) and later by Shlomo Nakdimon in Haaretz(July 2014), but the topic has never drawn much attention in Israel, in the Arab world, or among the Palestinians.
> 
> The most comprehensive survey of the initiative was done by Neil Caplan in his series of books, Futile Diplomacy (1997). Caplan considered the plan from the American, Israeli, and Egyptian perspectives. He had access to scores of official protocols and diplomatic cables and his approach was objective and balanced.
> 
> The key player behind the Gaza Initiative was Mark Erthridge, the US representative on the PCC (the Palestine Conciliation Commission), who provided the international umbrella at the Lausanne talks. The official Israeli position was that “should the annexation to the state of the Gaza Strip with all its inhabitants be proposed, our answer will be positive.” Israel made a concrete proposal to the PCC on May 20, 1949 that focused on taking over the Gaza Strip, thereby making a “notable contribution towards [a] solution [of the] refugee problem.”
> 
> On June 4, the State Department informed the US delegation at Lausanne that the American government would approve the incorporation of Gaza into Israel as part of a final territorial settlement with Egypt, provided this could be achieved by negotiation with and the full consent of the Egyptian government and provided territorial compensation was made to Egypt according to the President’s formula (the “Jessup principle”) if Egypt desired it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Lessons from the Failed ‘Gaza Initiative’ of 1949


Caplan considered the plan from the American, Israeli, and Egyptian perspectives.​
Where were the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) issued an “action alert” last week encouraging its supporters to pressure Congress to oppose the “Anti-Semitism Awareness Act of 2019.”

The Act was re-introduced in March by US Senator Tim Scott (R-SC) and three other senators. It directs the Department of Education to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA)’s working definition of antisemitism, which the US State Department embraced in 2016.

Elements of this working definition encompass modern anti-Israel sentiment that “crosses the line into antisemitism.” That includes denying the Jewish people’s right to self-determination, claiming that Israel was founded as a racist entity, and applying double standards against Israel not expected of other democracies.

Numerous governments, including the United Kingdom, Germany, and many other European states, have embraced and promoted this working definition.

CAIR’s alert urged its supporters to “contact their legislators to oppose the falsely-titled ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act of 2019.'”

CAIR is worried that if the Department of Education adopts this definition, US Islamist groups will be inhibited in their efforts to stoke anti-Israel sentiment on college campuses. If enacted, CAIR says, the bill “would dangerously politicize antisemitism by equating it with legitimate criticism of Israeli policy.”

That is simply false. The IHRA working definition specifies that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic.”

(full article online)

CAIR Antisemites Fight ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness’ Bill


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hunting season on Jews continues ]

US man charged over plot to commit mass shooting against Jews


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In her book Unprotected Palestinians in Egypt Since 1948(2009), Dr. Oroub el-Abed highlights Egypt’s dual view of the Palestinians:
> 
> Starting from the signing of the armistice agreement in February 1949, Egypt had two “distinct” Palestinian populations under its control: the small population that had managed to remain in Egypt proper, and the population of the Egyptian-administered Gaza Strip, massively expanded by an influx of more than 200,000 refugees from elsewhere in Palestine. The premise of separateness was to have considerable influence on Egyptian policy toward both communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hinting at Egypt’s reluctance to embrace the refugees in the Gaza Strip, El-Abed notes:
> 
> There had been no question of granting Egyptian citizenship to Palestinians, so there was never any question of Egypt’s annexing the Gaza Strip, as Jordan had done with the West Bank.
> 
> 
> The Gaza Initiative was discussed in an academic article by Jacob Tovy (2003) and later by Shlomo Nakdimon in Haaretz(July 2014), but the topic has never drawn much attention in Israel, in the Arab world, or among the Palestinians.
> 
> The most comprehensive survey of the initiative was done by Neil Caplan in his series of books, Futile Diplomacy (1997). Caplan considered the plan from the American, Israeli, and Egyptian perspectives. He had access to scores of official protocols and diplomatic cables and his approach was objective and balanced.
> 
> The key player behind the Gaza Initiative was Mark Erthridge, the US representative on the PCC (the Palestine Conciliation Commission), who provided the international umbrella at the Lausanne talks. The official Israeli position was that “should the annexation to the state of the Gaza Strip with all its inhabitants be proposed, our answer will be positive.” Israel made a concrete proposal to the PCC on May 20, 1949 that focused on taking over the Gaza Strip, thereby making a “notable contribution towards [a] solution [of the] refugee problem.”
> 
> On June 4, the State Department informed the US delegation at Lausanne that the American government would approve the incorporation of Gaza into Israel as part of a final territorial settlement with Egypt, provided this could be achieved by negotiation with and the full consent of the Egyptian government and provided territorial compensation was made to Egypt according to the President’s formula (the “Jessup principle”) if Egypt desired it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Lessons from the Failed ‘Gaza Initiative’ of 1949
> 
> 
> 
> Caplan considered the plan from the American, Israeli, and Egyptian perspectives.​
> Where were the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


Gee-had is not a plan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ElderToon, poster and a tweet for @IfNotNowOrg ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It says it is a picture of mosque under southeast of the Temple Mount.

This appears to be part of the Marwani Mosque.

It is clear that the tunnel under the Mount was ancient, but the contents were scooped out in the 1990s by bulldozers, eradicating hundreds of tons of priceless archaeological data that showed a Jewish presence on the Mount that pre-dates Islam by over a thousand years.

The mountains of dirt and debris are still being sifted through to save whatever can be after this crime, the biggest crime against archaeology in history.

Fatah proud of a mosque that was built to destroy priceless Jewish artifacts ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Trump administration should work with Congress to condition future funding to UNRWA on its acceptance that “Palestine refugees” refers only to the original refugees from the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. Then, their descendants should be categorized as “other Palestinians in need.” This would be consistent with US policy towards those seeking refugee status in our country.

This approach would put the onus on UNRWA to refuse US funding, and may spur other donors to do the same. Right now, UNRWA is winning this definitional battle. A shift in strategy, however, can help us win the war over fake refugee status.

(full article online)

To Truly Confront UNRWA, the US Must Change Its Policy Immediately


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jordan, The Hashemites,  showing itself for what it has always been.  Remember 1925, 1948 and 1967 ]

Group of Jewish tourists harassed at Aqaba border crossing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism and Islamophobia are both depraved forms of hate, but the root causes affecting them are light years apart.

Antisemitism’s origins were pioneered, borne and promoted by those who were looking for scapegoats. It was originally instituted by religious zealots who tried to promote Christianity by spreading fake historical counts, blaming Jews for killing Jesus, while masking the true executioners—their own Roman predecessors. Their followers looked for the easy prey, the weak faction, the ones who looked different, dressed differently, worshiped God via a competing religion, celebrated different holidays and attended to different customs.

In short; antisemitism was originated by the losers who were able to move the masses on hate-waves against a frail, vulnerable sect. It also presented an opportunity by these anti-Semite losers to legally rob these “subhuman” Jewish creatures and feed on their belongings.   

Islamophobia, on the other hand, did not find its roots in bigotry by those who practiced it. Unlike anti-Semitism, it was instigated by those who feared this religion. Islam was spread by conquest, by violence, by the Dhimmi culture, which preached Jihad and absolute intolerance. Islam in its pure form was, still is, a political religion. It has been attempting to dominate the rest of the world, and not necessarily by way of peaceful means.

Muslims who practice this religion to its fullest deem non-Muslims as blasphemous subhuman beings of the worst kind, deserving death through torture. This is not true of all or even most Muslims, but the extreme zealots among them, like ISIS, al-Qaeda, al-Shabab, and even the ruthless dictatorships practiced by so many Middle-eastern and Africa’s Muslim states or sub states, instigate fear and anxiety about Muslims in general.

(full article online)

Islamophobia vs Antisemitism — a misunderstood chasm


----------



## Hollie

In case anyone missed the email, there’s a new islamic terrorist dictatorship.... well, kinda’ new,  poised to descend upon the mini-caliphate  of Abbas’istan.


RAMALLAH, West Bank — Some thorny issues lie in store for the new Palestinian government when it emerges this month.

New government stresses unity, yet ostracizes Hamas

Fatah Central Committee member Mohammad Shtayyeh, whom President Mahmoud Abbas has chosen to lead the new government, is expected to take over soon as prime minister. He has wrapped up consultations with many Palestinian factions, seeking their participation, but shunned Hamas.




Maybe it’s just me but when an Islamic terrorist dictator-for-life appoints the person to run his Islamic terrorist dictatorship, it probably suggests that the new Islamic terrorist dictatorship is going to be much like the current one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> In case anyone missed the email, there’s a new islamic terrorist dictatorship.... well, kinda’ new,  poised to descend upon the mini-caliphate  of Abbas’istan.
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, West Bank — Some thorny issues lie in store for the new Palestinian government when it emerges this month.
> 
> New government stresses unity, yet ostracizes Hamas
> 
> Fatah Central Committee member Mohammad Shtayyeh, whom President Mahmoud Abbas has chosen to lead the new government, is expected to take over soon as prime minister. He has wrapped up consultations with many Palestinian factions, seeking their participation, but shunned Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it’s just me but when an Islamic terrorist dictator-for-life appoints the person to run his Islamic terrorist dictatorship, it probably suggests that the new Islamic terrorist dictatorship is going to be much like the current one.


Abbas is the division.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone missed the email, there’s a new islamic terrorist dictatorship.... well, kinda’ new,  poised to descend upon the mini-caliphate  of Abbas’istan.
> 
> 
> RAMALLAH, West Bank — Some thorny issues lie in store for the new Palestinian government when it emerges this month.
> 
> New government stresses unity, yet ostracizes Hamas
> 
> Fatah Central Committee member Mohammad Shtayyeh, whom President Mahmoud Abbas has chosen to lead the new government, is expected to take over soon as prime minister. He has wrapped up consultations with many Palestinian factions, seeking their participation, but shunned Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it’s just me but when an Islamic terrorist dictator-for-life appoints the person to run his Islamic terrorist dictatorship, it probably suggests that the new Islamic terrorist dictatorship is going to be much like the current one.
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas is the division.
Click to expand...


Yours are typical excuses for the inability of retrograde islamist tribes to claw their way out of the 7th century. 

Abbas is no more the division than any of the other Islamist tribal dictators that litter the islamist Middle East. 

In the rare instances where islamics vote, you people elected your own dictators: Hamas. 

How's that working out for you?


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Vide video online)

The humane way to solve the problem of "Palestinian refugees"


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The latest "you stole my land" actions from Arabs ]


An Arab woman from Tulkarm, armed with a knife, attacked a security guard who was checking the bus she traveled on Wednesday afternoon at A-Za'ayyim checkpoint between Jerusalem and Ma'aleh Adumim.

Earlier today, an Israeli civilian was injured by a hammer thrown at his vehicle near the village of Tekoa in Gush Etzion.

Female terrorist attacks bus security guard


----------



## Hollie

It just hasn’t been a good week for the Islamic terrorist dictators in Hamas. The German subsidiaries of Islamic Terrorism Intl. inc., have been the subject of raids by German police.


*Police raids across Germany target alleged Hamas-linked charities*

Police raids across Germany target alleged Hamas-linked charities | DW | 10.04.2019


German police have raided charities alleged to provide support to the Palestinian Hamas movement in the Gaza Strip.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_In his March 3, 2019 column in the leading London-based Saudi daily _Al-Sharq Al-Awsat, _Saudi journalist and businessman Hussein Shobakshi condemned the deeply rooted hatred of Jews in Islamic culture, in which the term "Jew" is strongly derogatory. Shobakshi mused on why the Muslims do not differentiate between the Israeli Zionists and the Jews in general, even though Allah had instructed the Muslims to love and respect Jews and Christians, and even though the Prophet Muhammad himself had married a Jewess, made pacts with Jews, and maintained relations with them. He called on the Muslims to first achieve peace amongst themselves and with those around them, and to recognize that they have profound antisemitic hatred and racism, and that they are capable nevertheless ......._

(full article online)

Saudi Journalist: 'Allah Commanded Us To Love And Respect' The Jews; 'Antisemitism In The Arab World Is The Product Of Loathsome Racist Education'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Spreading Jew hatred with one goal in mind ]

Flyers about 'evil Jewish plot' found at UNC campus library


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear King Abdullah II of Jordan,

I am an Israeli citizen who went with a group on April 8 to visit Petra, the famous "Rose City, an archaeological site in Jordan's southwestern desert. 

While the visit to Petra was incredible and much enjoyed, we had an incident at the Aqaba border crossing in which we were left feeling humiliated and threatened, and quite frankly were on the verge of turning around and canceling our visit.

Our group was composed of Orthodox Jews, with the vast majority being Israeli (but also included a few US citizens as well). Due to sensitivities that we felt we should respect, we all wore hats and made sure our tzitzit, a ritual garment which observant men wear, were worn under our shirts and not visible.
T
he group went through the normal security and passport control. When one of the last men went for the Iris scan, he removed his hat and was found to be wearing a kipa, our ritual head covering, under it. This set off a reaction among the border police.

There was one person among the officials who was wearing fatigues and had a marking on his arm which said "Customs Jordan" and he started taking over. He was extremely rude and threatening to the entire group. He forced the entire group to go back and redo the security check, even going so far as to separate the men from the women.

He then had each of our bags checked thoroughly, and at least in my case objects (such as vital medication) were carelessly left out when being replaced. He then made each of us lift our shirts, and he saw that we were wearing tzitzit.

He made us take them off, which is a very serious matter to us aside from its blatant anti-Semitism. I felt threatened by this man, and was afraid of being beaten or thrown into jail at this point. Because of those fears, we did not protest, and unfortunately, we all (except for one man) had to remove our tzitzit, which were thrown on a table. We recovered them later at night as one of our group had to return to Israel.

To exacerbate matters, this entire procedure took almost 2 hours, which meant that after finally being released, we had to cut short our visit to Petra.

Your Majesty, when Jordanian citizens enter Israel, no one is asked to remove a hijab or have a prayer mat or beads confiscated. This blatant anti-Semitic act was unforgivable. We were humiliated, threatened and as a result lost part of our day in Petra. 

Exposé: Antisemitism at the Jordanian border


----------



## Sixties Fan

Time magazine had a cover story on American Jews and Israel - in March, 1975.

 Thus a number of questions hover in the air: Is American support for Israel weakening? What happens if U.S. interests and Israeli interests, which have always seemed to coincide in the past, should diverge? Has Jewish influence in the U.S. become an obstacle to U.S. foreign policy?

The issues that seem so pressing today seemed just as pressing 44 years ago, and somehow Israel is still around, its interests still coincide with those of the US,  Jews are still supporting it - and people are still talking about how the Jews control US policy.

Time magazine questions American Jewish relationship with Israel - in 1975 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## The Original Tree

Sixties Fan said:


> It says it is a picture of mosque under southeast of the Temple Mount.
> 
> This appears to be part of the Marwani Mosque.
> 
> It is clear that the tunnel under the Mount was ancient, but the contents were scooped out in the 1990s by bulldozers, eradicating hundreds of tons of priceless archaeological data that showed a Jewish presence on the Mount that pre-dates Islam by over a thousand years.
> 
> The mountains of dirt and debris are still being sifted through to save whatever can be after this crime, the biggest crime against archaeology in history.
> 
> Fatah proud of a mosque that was built to destroy priceless Jewish artifacts ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Unfortunately Islam like American Liberalism seeks to destroy monuments and historical evidence of anything that came before them.  You cannot rewrite History if it’s still hanging around to contradict you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkey might love "Palestine," but it seems to have a big problem with Palestinians.

And a young man is now dead as a result.


According to EuroMed Monitor, some 8000 Syrian Palestinians live illegally in Turkey, but many thousands more seem to have gone there from Gaza last year when Egypt opened the Rafah crossing.

The Turkish government, like much of the rest of the Muslim world, loves the Palestinian cause - but only as long as no one asks it to do anything for actual Palestinians. It claims to have the greatest sympathy for people in Gaza, but that is only as long as they remain in Gaza.

The Arab and Muslim world only love Palestinians when they can be used as cannon fodder against Israel. But treating them as human beings is not a priority - because Palestinians living happily outside Palestine are useless to advance the "cause."

(full article online)

Turkey loves the Palestinian "cause" - but it hates Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mr. Klein’s greatest “offense,” however, was to expose the moral perversity of focusing on “Islamophobia,” or worse still equating it with Antisemitism, when Jews are being subjected to a global pandemic of Muslim Jew-hatred, which includes the attitudes of U.S. Muslims.

(full article online)

Klein educates Congress on the global pandemic of Muslim Jew-hatred


----------



## Sixties Fan

But what has received the most attention from Horowitz’s video was a performance during the conference by the rapper Tamer Nafer, who tells the audience before the song, “I need your help. I cannot be anti-Semitic alone.” Nafer then tells the crowd to think of Mel Gibson during the song, not Beyonce or Rihanna. Gibson infamously ranted during his DUI arrest in 2006 that “Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world” and shouted “f*** Jews!”

Nafer can be seen singing to the audience, “I fell in love with a Jew… her skin is white and my skin is brown, she was going up up and I was going down.”

Horowitz also notes at the end of the video that the conference received a federal grant that totaled almost $250,000.

(full article online)

UNC Chancellor ‘Heartbroken’ Over Anti-Semitic Song at Anti-Israel Conference | Jewish Journal


----------



## Hollie

Sheesh. Arabs-Moslems are such whiners. The wealth and luxury afforded to the dictators in the competing mini-caliphate of Sinwar’istan and Abbas’istan is high maintenance. Money for the gee-had, Mahmoud’s presidential jet and the fat bank accounts of the Islamic terrorist welfare fraud recipients is a priority. 


*Hamas violently suppresses Gaza economic protests*


Gaza’s rulers, who back Israeli border protests, accused of using force against dissent

Hamas violently suppresses Gaza economic protests

Thu 21 Mar 2019 06.44 EDTLast modified on Thu 21 Mar 2019 12.04 




 A rally in Gaza against Israel, supported by Hamas, which has cracked down on internal dissent. Photograph: Mohammed Salem/Reuters
Hamas appears to have forcibly suppressed a rare uptick in public dissent in Gaza, beating and arresting scores of people over the past week who have been demonstrating against price rises and dire living conditions across the strip.




These losers should stop whining.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The names of the synagogues targeted by the Islamic terrorists have been kept secret. This conspiracy of secrecy may prevent copycat plots by other Islamic terrorists, but it shelters congregants at synagogues and temples across the country from the knowledge of how close they came. Information like that might have caused them to rethink their politics, their support for Islamic migration, and their collaboration with Islamist groups that undermine law enforcement’s role in breaking up similar Islamic terror plots.

The names of the target synagogues have conveniently remained buried and their congregants have been kept in the dark. Men and women who might have died this year will go on supporting the policies of their killers. And the fact that three Islamic terror plots targeting synagogues emerged in the space of a few months will never reach their ears, their eyes, their minds, or their hearts.

The climactic period of Islam requires that Muslims exterminate the Jews. And that even the rocks and the trees join in this genocide. Muslim clerics often refer to this hadith. And in Montana, Georgia and Ohio, a new generation of Muslim terrorists isn’t waiting for the rocks and trees to speak to them.

They are readying to kill the Jews now.

(full article online)

3 Muslim Terror Plots Targeted US Synagogues in 3 Months


----------



## Sixties Fan

Criticism of a specific Israeli policy or action crosses into antisemitism, according to Natan Sharansky, when it meets the “3-D test” by invoking double standards, demonization, and/or delegitimization. The US State Department’s antisemitism definition parallels Sharansky’s.

By these guidelines, Omar and Tlaib, with their dual loyalty and corrupt Jewish money canards, were beyond guilty of antisemitism. But media magnet Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) tried to provide them with “intersectional” cover as minority women of color.

Palestinian leaders rejected US-Israeli and Israeli-only offers of peace in 2000, 2001, and 2008 that would have established a West Bank and Gaza Strip Palestinian state, with eastern Jerusalem as its capital, in exchange for peace with the Jewish state. But as third-worlders oppressed by racist, imperialist Israel, they too benefit from the intersectionality ideology that insists all approved minorities are blameless.

Such double standards allow Omar, Tlaib, et al to complain about Israel’s “occupation.” And their support for the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement is commonly misreported as an effort to improve Israeli treatment of Palestinian Arabs. But Israel treats its large Arab minority, which enjoys full civil rights, better than any Arab state treats its people. And few — if any — Palestinian Arabs flee Israel’s supposed “occupation” for refuge in Jordan, Lebanon, or other Arab countries.

As for BDS, its founders include the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, a US-designated terrorist group. BDS leaders like Omar Barghouti don’t hide their desire to replace Israel with an Arab majority state. This movement doesn’t seek a “two-state solution” or improvement in Palestinian lives; it seeks the end of Israel.

The Palestinians are not a peace partner, because peace will require a generation of Palestinian Arabs not indoctrinated with hatred of Israel as a temporary usurper. To help promote the emergence of such a generation, fair and ceaseless criticism of Palestinian words and deeds, and those of their enablers, is required. Yet often, all that’s on the table is criticism of Israel.

(full article online)

Fair Criticism of Israel? What About the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 11-Apr-19: Two more thwarted terror attacks at heavily-traveled security checkpoint outside Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The speech about Israel that everyone needs to hear


----------



## The Original Tree

Sixties Fan said:


> The speech about Israel that everyone needs to hear


*You should hear his view on China and Corporate Espionage.  Charlie is one of the most informed people I know.
Listening to the speech now.  Love this guy.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The director of the Government Press Office, Nitzan Chen, said this evening, "The GPO condemns the attempt to harm the media people who came to fulfill their duties. The Government Press Office provides extensive coverage services to foreign correspondents, and organizes various tours to familiarize themselves with Israeli culture, heritage and innovation, as well as the country's challenges. We will continue to organize these tours for the entire media and will not be deterred by attempts to harm journalists."

(full article online)

Foreign journalists attacked in Jericho area


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brandeis sides with a spawn of Hamas over a champion of women’s rights.

Author’s Note: This week, capitulating to Islamic-supremacist agitation led by the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), Brandeis University reneged on its announced plan to present an honorary degree to Ayaan Hirsi Ali, the heroic human-rights activist. In my 2010 book, The Grand Jihad, I devoted a chapter to the origins and purposes of CAIR, its roots in the Muslim Brotherhood’s Hamas-support network, and its aim to silence critics of Islamic supremacism. In light of the continuing success of this campaign — despite a federal terrorism-financing prosecution that exposed CAIR’s unsavory background — it is worth revisiting that history. What follows is an adapted excerpt from that chapter.

(full article online)

The Roots of CAIR’s Intimidation Campaign | National Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The waqf department praised the responsiveness of staff firefighters, who quickly put out the blaze. The fire seems to have been started by children fooling around, and the waqf's statement urged worshipers "who live around the mosque and in the Old City to educate their children not to tamper with fire, especially inside al-Aqsa mosque."


Well, they play soccer every day there, why should they think it is a sacred area to begin with?

We don't know the extent of the damage. Tons of debris that contained priceless artifacts from the Second Temple period were removed when the Muslims illegally built the huge Marwani Mosque underground. This fire may have damaged even more irreplaceable relics.

(full article online)

There was another fire in a sacred spot today - on the Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

At first, this seems to be a variant of the old Arab argument that "we can't be antisemitic because we are semites ourselves," ignoring the fact that antisemitism, no matter what its etymology, exclusively means hatred of and discrimination against Jews.

But the official Palestinian Authority media is going beyond that absurd argument in two important - and ultimately, dangerous - ways.

It is trying to hijack the word "antisemitism" to apply to Palestinians more than it applies to Jews. If there is a category of victimhood, Palestinians must be considered members of that group or allied to members of that group, and the accusation of antisemitism is still emotionally charged, enough so that Palestinians want to make sure that they are much bigger victims of antisemitism than Jews themselves are. This is a deliberate attempt to water down the definition of the term so that hatred of Jews is not a unique hatred, but a generalized hatred of all people who can claim to be Semitic - and Palestinians "look" more Semitic than Jews do.

When antisemitism no longer refers to Jews exclusively, it means that there is no longer a commonly accepted term for Jew-hatred. By denying Jews their history of victimhood, the PA/PLO is paving the way for the next round of Jew-hatred.

(full article online)

PLO redefines antisemitism to include Arabs, and to EXCLUDE most Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cases of Muslim extremism in the US are down sharply over recent years. Here's why. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Cases of Muslim extremism in the US are down sharply over recent years. Here's why. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


There looks like there are big spikes after Israel attacks Palestinians.

Just sayin'.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cases of Muslim extremism in the US are down sharply over recent years. Here's why. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> There looks like there are big spikes after Israel attacks Palestinians.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

Sounds like You're just cheering the Jihadi filth with every possible lie.
Is this Your excuse for laughing at dead Americans?

Traitors are the lowest of low.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tenenbaum exposes antisemitism just by striking conversation with people. What people are willing to admit and say casually is really appalling. You can see from this one short video clip the types of racist slurs that people have no issue saying. It is really just shocking that so soon after the Holocaust, anti-semites are saying things like “Hitler didn’t kill enough Jews.” Sadly, this is still a major problem in today’s world. When will it end?

(full article and video online)

Expert on antisemitism catches something shocking on camera


----------



## Sixties Fan

Complete with video of the blaze consuming Notre Dame cathedral, this article inspired dramatic reactions on social media, as readers had no idea of the truth, which you can find in today’s Jerusalem Post:

“The Fire broke out in the guard’s room outside the roof of the Marwani Prayer Hall,” according to the Wafa news agency. The fire was *quickly put out* by the Waqf with *no injuries or interior damage* reported.

*This* is what Newsweek saw fit to compare to the destructive inferno at Notre Dame?

No only was the fire  a small one that caused no damage to people or property, but it was* not even in the Al Aqsa Mosque*. The fire was actually in the the Marwani Mosque which the Waqf (the Jordanian body that administers the site) constructed in 1996 by illegally bulldozing a protected archaeological site beneath the Temple Mount. Archaeologists believe the bulldozed soil to have been filled with ancient Jewish artifacts dating back as far as 3,000 years.

(full article online)

Newsweek's False Notre Dame Fire/Al Aqsa Mosque Link | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The world is collectively mourning the devastation of Notre Dame Cathedral. The iconic cathedral, known for its beauty, splendor and marvelous engineering was devastated earlier today by a huge fire.

There is some speculation that the fire was started by contractors renovating the historic structure, but a full investigation will be undertaken.

The lack of information hasn't  stopped the usual suspects over at the Twitter cesspool of antisemitism from blaming the the Jews, er, Zionists for the fire.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian article on the horrible state of Jewish cemeteries in Cairo ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following Hamas video: More Iron Dome systems


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hezbollah terror group has put up a giant antenna in Lebanon broadcasting a Hamas-run radio station south into Israel, urging Arab citizens to carry out terror attacks, Israeli authorities said this week.

Israel in February said that that Hamas, the Palestinian terror group that rules the Gaza Strip, was using its Al Aqsa TV channel to coordinate attacks in the West Bank with on-air cues, after the IDF bombed the network’s Gaza headquarters in December.

But some two months ago, Hezbollah built the antenna at a Lebanese army base in the southern Lebanese village of Marwahin to broadcast the network’s radio hundreds of kilometers into Israel and as far as the Tel Aviv area, Channel 12 reported Tuesday night.

(full article online)

Huge Hezbollah radio antenna broadcasts Hamas propaganda deep into Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Writers: The Arabs And Palestinians Must Stop Rejecting Every Proposed Settlement With Israel; Sadat Was Right In Making Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kgadishi Moloto is the deputy director of the treasury in Gauteng, the economic center of South Africa, a province that includes Johannesburg and Pretoria. He’s also a raving antisemite. When Moloto is not calling for the genocide of the Jewish people by cruel and painful methods, he’s accusing Israel of murdering babies.

Moloto is a Communist. He is heavily invested in the Congress of South African Trade Unions, or Cosatu. Cosatu is allied with the ANC and the South African Communist Party (SACP) as the _Tripartite Alliance_.

Moloto retweets every tweet issued by Cosatu along with retweets of anti-Israel calls for action from the Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP).

(full article online)

Kgadishi Moloto: The South African Government Official Who Officially Hates the Jews (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like other liberal Jewish groups, Rabbis for Human Rights feels it is necessary to water down the Haggadah by trying to make it apply to whatever their current cause of the month is.

I was a little surprised to see that one of their additional texts (on asylum seekers) quoted the decidedly non-progressive Menachem Begin:

 ...and within our State, justice will be the supreme ruler, ruling even over the rulers. There will be no tyranny. There will be functionaries who serve society, rather than tyrannize it. There will be no parasitism. There will be no exploitation. There will be in our home no person, citizen or foreigner, who is hungry, lacking a roof, clothing or basic education. "Remember that you were a stranger in the Land of Egypt" – this supreme commandment will determine our relations with our neighbors. And "Justice, justice you shall pursue" – this supreme commandment will determine our relations, one person unto his comrade.
 -Menachem Begin, "Voice of Zion Fighting, "Radio broadcast at founding of state on Saturday night, 5 Iyar / 15 May 1948
I looked up the Begin speech, and it is incredible.

It is true that Begin had a very refined sense of morality. I only recently discovered that he was very much against the Israeli practice of administrative detention without trial, against either Arabs or Jews, an opinion that  Rabbis for Human Rights no doubt shares. He was also against applying martial law to Arabs, a law enforced by Israel's Labor Party until 1966. Begin's first act in office was to welcome 66 Vietnamese "boat people" and award them citizenship. It is unclear how Begin would have dealt with tens of thousands of asylum seekers, but almost certainly he would have agonized over the decision.

However, this speech by Menachem Begin also made it clear that while Israel must treat friends and residents well, it must treat enemies with no mercy.

  And yet, even before our state is able to establish its normal governing institutions, it is compelled to fight, or rather, to continue to fight satanic enemies and blood-thirsty mercenaries, on land, in the air and on the sea. ... We are surrounded by enemies who long for our destruction.  Our one-day old state is set up in the midst of the flames of battle. And the very first pillar of our state must therefore be victory, total victory, in the war which is raging all over the country. For this victory, without which we shall have neither freedom nor life, we need arms; weapons of all sorts, in order to strike the enemies, in order to disperse the invaders, in order to free the entire length and breadth of the country from its would-be destroyers. But in addition to these arms, each and every one of us has need of another weapon, a spiritual weapon, the weapon of unflinching endurance in face of attacks from the air; in face of grievous casualties; in face of local disasters and temporary defeats; unflinching resistance to threats and cajolery.
In his speech he also said "Our soldiers will unfurl that flag over the Tower of David and we will yet plow the fields of the Gilead." Gilead is in - Jordan! Begin was insisting that the original British mandate area be the Land of Israel, before it was partitioned into "Palestine" and "Transjordan."

I don't think Rabbis for Human Rights would like that!

Here is the entire Begin speech, which is not easy to find on the Internet.

(full article online)

Rabbis for Human Rights add a Haggadah reading quoting - Menachem Begin! Here is his speech, in context. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is the despicable discrimination Jews experience on our holiest site, the Temple Mount. The Muslims forbid Jews from even moving our lips in prayer!

The Muslims don’t just forbid Jews from praying. We are also forbidden from eating anything or drinking from the water fountains on the Mount. As Jews say blessings before we eat or drink, the Muslims do not want us saying any blessings at all. They also don’t want us to “desecrate” the water fountains on the Mount.

(full article and videos online)

Caught Praying on the Temple Mount and Kicked Off


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exactly a month ago, Iran's President Hassan Rouhani urged all Iranians to "Put all your curses on those who created the current situation," meaning to curse Israel, the US and Saudi Arabia.

Since then Iran has seen devastating floods.

And now....locusts.

From Iran News Wire:

(full article online)

On Passover eve, Iran hit with a plague of locusts ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

_a. Allocation and title:_

The decisions on granting a homeland for the Jews after WWI were authorized legally by those who had the legal right to do so. They clearly stated which map they used to delineate that homeland and why it was used and who became the titleholders of that land. This, in brief, is how it happened:


1, After WWI, the victors, who were Great Britain, France, Italy and Japan (The US did not enter a state of war with the Ottomans and Russia made a separate agreement.) became titleholders to the land that had belonged to the Ottomans since 1517 and had been recognized by the world as theirs.
2. The victors' representatives used the map taken from the 1915 edition of the Atlas of the Historical Geography of the Holy Land, designed and edited by George Adam Smith in 1894, in which the boundaries of the Kingdom of Israel are clearly defined and include both sides of the Jordan River. This is the area they decided to grant the Jewish people. We have the minutes of those meetings. We  have photos of the group.
3. Great Britain received the mandate over the Land of Israel until the Jewish homeland could be established (when more Jews immigrated to the region), ratifying the declarative 1917 Balfour Declaration and making it binding. The mandate Britain received nations at the 1920 San Remo Conference of the League of Nations was that the land was to be held in trust for the Jewish people on behalf of the nations. It was dubbed "the Magna Carta of the Jewish People". Turkey signed its agreement to the mandate at the Treaty of Lausanne in 1923.
4. The UN inherited this trust and extended its validity.
5. The British announced that the trust would end on May 14, 1948, making the Jews of Israel the titleholders.


That is the story in a nutshell, omitting many additional details, but it is most important to realize the idea behind it as seen in the minutes of the San Remo Conference:


*The plan in dividing up the defunct and defeated Ottoman Empire was to give the Jews the area on the map that had been the historic kingdom of Israel and the Arabs all the rest of the Ottoman Empire. Just as the Jews could not exercise national rights in the Arab lands in which they lived for millennia, but had to go to the national home designated for them to do that, so the Arabs (no one said Palestinian then for any Arabs – in fact, at the 1919 Faisal-Weizmann talks, Weizmann signed for Palestine -!- and Faisal for the Arab state) had to be in Arab-titled lands to do that. *

*Which, in your mind, are the most misleading misconceptions and relating to the conflict?*

"The world talks about our record on human rights. Human rights? We introduced the concept to the world. Before the Bible, nations were leaving the disabled out to die, let alone sacrificing their children to idols.

I ask myself why the hypocrisy – look at the Falklands and Gibraltar, which no one talks about, for starters. Israel has a much stronger claim than they do.

Why ignore the fact that six European monarchs claim to be kings of Jerusalem because of the Crusade conquering of the city. When President Chirac came to the Old City, he called it French soil. The king of Spain calls himself rei de Jerusalem. They don't see it as Arab territory.

Focus has been turned from what is important to the use of the misplaced term "occupation." The Geneva Conference, which is not applicable here at all, is constantly invoked, while legally binding San Remo is ignored.

There is purposeful mistranslation of UN Resolutions and misrepresentation of which ones are binding."

The legal status of Jerusalem: Examination of Israel's lawful rights


----------



## MJB12741

In all of the Middle East only Israel has citizens of many faiths with all religious institutions protected by the Israeli government.  Israel's national anthem says it well.  The Hope!


----------



## Hollie

Angry Mahmoud better have his presidential jet fueled and his suitcases of case stuffed full. The Iranian Mullocrats May decide to order their Hamas flunkies to perform a _Mahmoud_ _Removal_ _Program_. 

When the Hamas vs. Mahmoud civil war picks up where it left off in 2007, maybe we can get it on pay per view.




*Report: Senior PA Official Warns Hamas Plotting West Bank Coup*

Report: Senior PA Official Warns Hamas Plotting West Bank Coup






AP/Nasser Shiyoukhi
BREITBART JERUSALEM17 Apr 20197
1:04
*The Times of Israel reports: A senior Palestinian Authority official reportedly warned that Hamas means to exploit the economic situation in the West Bank and pay off PA officers and security forces to take control of the territory.*

The effort will resemble Hamas’s takeover of Gaza in 2007, the official said, according to a Tuesday report in Channel 12 news. Hamas ousted Mahmoud Abbas’s Fatah faction from Gaza to take control of the territory two years after Israel withdrew unilaterally, and the terror group has ruled the Strip ever since.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> Angry Mahmoud better have his presidential jet fueled and his suitcases of case stuffed full. The Iranian Mullocrats May decide to order their Hamas flunkies to perform a _Mahmoud_ _Removal_ _Program_.
> 
> When the Hamas vs. Mahmoud civil war picks up where it left off in 2007, maybe we can get it on pay per view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Senior PA Official Warns Hamas Plotting West Bank Coup*
> 
> Report: Senior PA Official Warns Hamas Plotting West Bank Coup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP/Nasser Shiyoukhi
> BREITBART JERUSALEM17 Apr 20197
> 1:04
> *The Times of Israel reports: A senior Palestinian Authority official reportedly warned that Hamas means to exploit the economic situation in the West Bank and pay off PA officers and security forces to take control of the territory.*
> 
> The effort will resemble Hamas’s takeover of Gaza in 2007, the official said, according to a Tuesday report in Channel 12 news. Hamas ousted Mahmoud Abbas’s Fatah faction from Gaza to take control of the territory two years after Israel withdrew unilaterally, and the terror group has ruled the Strip ever since.



Let us Americans be kind to the Palestinians.  Send body bags.


----------



## Hollie

It seems that the notion of Hamas doin’ a gee-had against Fatah is getting some traction. If these dregs from the Dark Ages pick up where they left off in 2006, we could see a return to those halcyon days of Islamic terrorists slamming away at each other with street killings, kidnapping and torture, throwing people off buildings.... you know... happy-fun Islamic terrorist behavior. 



*Hamas prepares for the overthrow of Mahmud Abbas*

Hamas prepares for the overthrow of Mahmud Abbas

VOLTAIRE NETWORK | 20 APRIL 2019 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A senior Palestinian Authority official said that Hamas is preparing to overthrow Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas in order to seize control of the West Bank. A similar attempt in June-July 2015 did not succeed.

Although the Palestinian parliament confirmed Mahmoud Abbas as president of the Palestinian Authority, the legitimacy of the parliament and Abbas’ Presidency is as questionable as that of Hamas itself, given that the last elections in the Palestinian territories took place 13 years ago - in 2006.


----------



## rylah

*Why are young Jews emigrating to Israel from France? | DW English*

Many young French Jewish people are moving to Israel because of growing anti-Semitism in France. This entails them having to do military service in the Israeli army. But many identify strongly with the Jewish state, 70 years after its founding.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Why are young Jews emigrating to Israel from France? | DW English*
> 
> Many young French Jewish people are moving to Israel because of growing anti-Semitism in France. This entails them having to do military service in the Israeli army. But many identify strongly with the Jewish state, 70 years after its founding.



Growing also in Great Britain and Germany.


----------



## rylah

*Why Does This Reform Jew Agree With Meir Kahane...Sort of?*

Meir Kahane was considered by many to be an extremist and a racist.  However, I'm not 100% sure I agree.  That doesn't mean I agree with everything he said, but I also don't disagree with a lot of it either.  In this video, I share my opinions as a Reform Jew and some of what I have to say may surprise if not shock you.  My Reform Jewish beliefs, practices and beliefs are ingrained in me and have always been who I am.  But I'm also a realist and I can see things differently that I did when I was 18.  Whether it's watching the Israeli elections, their leaders, the leaders in the United States, or just the world around me, my opinions are formed by what I see and experience.  Being married to an Orthodox woman for almost 17 years has also allowed me a different perspective and one I certainly draw upon here.  I did not make this video to insult anyone.  Rather, I wanted to create a dialogue on some important topics and I hope I have done that here.  Much of the info I referenced in the video came from Wikipedia and I attempted to be sure that each item had a solid bibliography as a reference, as opposed to just giving my opinion.  I hope you enjoy it!


Remember they said Israel was losing Jewish support, and equated it with 'individual thinking'?
Remember how they laughed about Jexodus?

I think it has nothing to do with politics, but inevitable realization of the whole picture, of hard and uncomfortable truths that can't be avoided anymore in the diaspora.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sixties Fan

How did they figure out that this is what Israelis think? Did they do a survey? Did they interview random Israelis? Did they put out a call on a website for Israelis to help out their research?

No, of course not. Here is what they did:

 40 in-depth semi-structured elite interviews were carried out with personnel of various non-governmental organisations (NGOs) and grassroots peace organisations in Israel and the West Bank, Israeli and Palestinian parties’ politicians, Palestinian and Israeli academics, all with direct knowledge of the Israel–Palestine conflict.
----

 They interviewed people whose funding and jobs and careers are dependent on their demonizing Israelis. These interviews, they say,  determine "empirically" that Israelis are unfeeling monsters whose accurate narrative denying a historic Palestinian people is effectively a form of violence against Palestinians.

For example they interviewed Nurit Peled-Elhanan who repeated her lies about how Israeli textbooks are biased against Palestinians.

(full article online)

How can you do academic "research" to prove Israelis are evil? Only interview people who agree with you! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Today's anti Jews....cough.....anti Israel news]

Watch: Haredi man attacked in London


Doors stolen from historic NY Jewish cemetery


----------



## Hollie

It looks like the civil war that the competing islamic tribes have been fighting since 2006 may go "hot" at any time. 



*Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report*

Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report

Gaza-based terror group turned agents in sensitive units, including the preventative force that works with Israel to thwart West Bank Hamas activity; PA questions source of report


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It looks like the civil war that the competing islamic tribes have been fighting since 2006 may go "hot" at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report*
> 
> Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report
> 
> Gaza-based terror group turned agents in sensitive units, including the preventative force that works with Israel to thwart West Bank Hamas activity; PA questions source of report


Couldn't read it. Too much name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the civil war that the competing islamic tribes have been fighting since 2006 may go "hot" at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report*
> 
> Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report
> 
> Gaza-based terror group turned agents in sensitive units, including the preventative force that works with Israel to thwart West Bank Hamas activity; PA questions source of report
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't read it. Too much name calling.
Click to expand...

Oh, geez, look how sensitive Tinmore is to the civil war between his favorite Jihadits!!!!   If they fight eac other, they won't bother to fight and defeat the country he "knows" does not exist.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the civil war that the competing islamic tribes have been fighting since 2006 may go "hot" at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report*
> 
> Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report
> 
> Gaza-based terror group turned agents in sensitive units, including the preventative force that works with Israel to thwart West Bank Hamas activity; PA questions source of report
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't read it. Too much name calling.
Click to expand...


You did read it. 

You just dumped your usual cut and paste spam slogans because you're not equipped to address the issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the civil war that the competing islamic tribes have been fighting since 2006 may go "hot" at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report*
> 
> Hamas infiltrated PA security forces, recruited officers as spies — report
> 
> Gaza-based terror group turned agents in sensitive units, including the preventative force that works with Israel to thwart West Bank Hamas activity; PA questions source of report
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't read it. Too much name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, geez, look how sensitive Tinmore is to the civil war between his favorite Jihadits!!!!   If they fight eac other, they won't bother to fight and defeat the country he "knows" does not exist.
Click to expand...

I am just too old to tolerate juvenile name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism spread through the left like a tsunami through city streets. It may have entered via radical minority groups on the fringes, but as it hit the shore, there were no defences in place. Nothing to stop anti-Jewish sentiment moving from constituency to constituency. For decades, the mainstream has flirted with anti-Zionist activism. They have justified racist boycotts and supported the demonisation of the ‘Zionist’. They stood silently, as people wearing keffiyehs, turned every meeting into one that spread lies about Israeli actions.

Even staunch opponents of antisemitism will begin each sentence with a statement suggesting they ‘don’t support the Israeli government’. Sending an unspoken message that implies those demonising Israel are right. That Israel is indeed guilty of all it stands accused of. The mainstream allowed for the image of Israel as pariah to spread – so when antisemitism hit – there was no way to stem the tide. Anybody who stood up to shout down antisemitism, was accused of defending the indefensible.

The ‘it is just to stop criticism of Israel’ excuse has been given some level of legitimacy by major political players across the spectrum. Does this sound like ‘conflation’? Of mixing up antisemitism and Israel? Yes? Good, because it was meant to.  Anybody today who suggests the two issues are entirely separate understands *NOTHING* about antisemitism at all. Which is at the heart of the entire problem.

(full article online)

Why the mainstream is to blame for the antisemitism crisis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did you know that that the War on Terror actually "is a war for natural resources – and that terrorism has little to do with it"?

So argues John Maszka in his book, _Washington's Dark Secret: The Real Truth About Terrorism and Islamic Extremism_ (Potomac, 2018), as summarized in the publisher's blurb. If you were curious how this "Terrorism Scholar" (his capitals) and professor of international relations at the Higher Colleges of Technology in Abu Dhabi, would pull off so implausible a thesis, you might want to dip into the book.

A sentence, however, on p. 54, might give you pause: "Islamophobes such as Daniel Pipes insist that there is no such thing as a moderate Muslim."

Okay, you might ignore the predictable "Islamophobe" silliness; but where did that statement come? Wherever did I "insist that there is no such thing as a moderate Muslim"?

A search of the archive at DanielPipes.org turns up 5 article titles and 6 blog titlesincluding the words "moderate Muslim"; also 2 and 3 titles, respectively, with the term "moderate Islam." In all, the term "moderate Muslim," turns up 619 times there and "moderate Islam" 1,270 times. That adds up to nearly 1,900 references.

You will find so many of my articles on this topic that there is even a collection of them in a "Bibliography – My Writings on Moderate Muslims." In addition, a favorite, standing slogan of mine, "Radical Islam is the problem, moderate Islam is the solution," shows the centrality of moderate Islam to a strategy I have long held for defeating Islamism.

By teaching in Abu Dhabi, Maszka spreads crackpot American ideas around the world. A UAE national responded to his errors by writing me, "Unfortunately, with Islam still so largely unknown in the West, some academics manipulate facts and ideas for career purposes. Emirati institutions urgently need better quality control."

So, how does anyone, much less a professor, promote views that are so clearly stated and so profoundly wrong? Two enquiries to Maszka received no response, so one can only speculate. Here is the logic that may explain his error:

Maszka inhabits the academic hothouse of inaccurate polemics, which he both contributes to and draws on. For an example of the former, just see his baffling tweeton Aug. 16, 2016, shortly after a jihadi killed 86 in Nice, France: "What did the French government stand to gain by the Nice attack?"

(full article online)

More Academic Malfeasance


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA’s Sean Durns has produced a new backgrounder on the DFLP in which he examines that claim.

“Although a British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) profile of the DFLP claimed, “In the 1970s, the group began a relatively small scale campaign of bombings and assaults,” the evidence suggests otherwise. In fact, the DFLP carried out numerous attacks during this period, many of them both intricate and infamous.

According to the University of Maryland’s START Global Terrorism Database, the DFLP participated in at least 54 terrorist attacks between 1974 and 2014. With one exception—an Aug. 3, 1974 assault in France that left no victims—every attack took place in Israel or in PA or Hamas-ruled areas. As of 2014, these attacks resulted in at least 50 murdered and twice as many wounded. Twenty-nine of these terrorist attacks occurred after the U.S. de-listed the DFLP as a terrorist organization.”

Read more on the DFLP and its terror record here.

(full article online)

Fact checking the BBC’s DFLP profile


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF officer speaks out at UN Human Rights Council for first time in history


----------



## Sixties Fan

Writing in The Guardian, academic Mick Dumper states that the Jewish historical presence on the Temple Mount is merely an “increasingly strident claim.” He also believes that: “Flushed with his electoral victory, and politically tooled-up with US support for his annexationist dreams, Netanyahu has the Islamic sites of Jerusalem in his line of fire. He exhibits all the hallmarks of a politician about to go rogue.”

According to Dumper:

"A particular flashpoint is the al-Aqsa mosque, one of the holiest shrines in the Islamic world… known as the Haram al-Sharif."

Note that nowhere does Dumper also refer to the site as the Temple Mount. The reason why becomes apparent when he addresses increasing demands from some Jews for greater access and rights on the site:

"They are driven by the *increasingly strident claim* that the al-Aqsa mosque and other Islamic sites in the Haram al-Sharif were built upon the ruins of Solomon’s Temple."

Clearly Dumper is not a professor of history or archaeology. It’s undeniable that there were two Jewish temples on the site. This is not an “increasingly strident claim” as Dumper says, but is an established and provable _fact_.

No wonder Dumper cannot bring himself to acknowledge that the Temple Mount is Judaism’s holiest site. In the best traditions of Palestinian extremists, he denies that there was ever a Jewish temple there at all.

(full article online)

Academic Denies Jewish History on Temple Mount | HonestReporting


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/1057610X.2019.1575027?af=R&journalCode=uter20


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is this another Egyptian who does not know that Egypt and Israel do have a Peace Treaty?  Just look at what she has spent her time reading  ]


Egypt's National Council for Women is a governmental organization to deal with women's issues.

One of its 28 members is Rania Yehia, who is also a violinist and a professor at the Egyptian Academy of Arts.

She wrote an article in Albawabah News which says that "Democracy in our case makes our country weak" and that political freedom is a "Jewish tool to take control over the people as mentioned in the first Protocol of the Elders of Zion."

(full article online)

Egyptian government official says democracy and freedom is a Jewish plot  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is Arab League Still Relevant?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Priceless ]


Andrew Ross, a professor and director of NYU's American Studies Program, came up with a novel and utterly bizarre reason why Arabs should control Israel.

Writing in The Nation, he notes that Arab labor had, and has, been often used to build buildings in Israel and in the territories. He essentially calls this tantamount to slavery.

" There is nothing optional about this kind of employment. Technically, it may not be forced labor, but when the few alternatives offer little more than a starvation wage, it is certainly not free labor. "


The idea that the general wages in the territories are "starvation wages" is not borne out by any facts, of course. It is a simple assertion meant to evoke feelings of hate for Israeli Jews. I have yet to find a single case of a Palestinian starving to death, not in Gaza and certainly not in the West Bank, although the accusations of Israel starving them are made so often that, like any Big Lie, they are accepted as truth.

If Palestinian wages are "starvation wages," then it is a miracle that Jordanians aren't dropping like flies of starvation, because they get paid on the average only 78% of what those starving  Palestinians make.

Ross is part of the tradition of lying propaganda meant to evoke hatred for Israeli Jews.

Moreover, Israeli wages are close to triple Palestinian wages. If Israelis were trying to squeeze all the value they can from the Arabs, why would they pay such a large disparity in wages - they can get the same workforce for half the cost!

(full article online)

A new bizarre anti-Israel argument: Arabs should be compensated for being "forced" to work for Jews (for high wages) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking up like this in the Arab world is brave. Challenging your own people is brave. This Israeli Arab named Yoseph Haddad is taking a stand. He is picking a side – the right side. And that is what he is telling his fellow Arabs to do: pick a side. Either pick the side that wants peace or the side that supports terrorism. The side that spreads love or the side that spreads hate. But it is time for something to change. Haddad said, “I have picked the side of sanity. Because only this way we can create one common society and a better future. For all of us. What about you?” Those are some strong words!

(full article online)

Young Israeli Arab challenges his own people


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ German promises.....nothing but promises.....]

The authors of the report write that many of the incidents take place on the basis of incidental meetings. They also mention that, contrary to the previous year, there was in 2018 not a single neighborhood in Berlin without an antisemitic incident. With regards to damages against property these concerned in ten cases memorial stones for Jewish victims of national socialism, in six cases memorials and in three cases educational institutions.

The RIAS statistics differ from the figures published by the police. The report includes also complaints that were not mentioned to the police or are not punishable under German law. Experts say that in Germany laws are stricter concerning antisemitism than elsewhere. This seemingly explains the high number of antisemitic incidents. Yet most probably the actual number of incidents is even much greater than what RIAS reports. Many people do not inform any institution of incidents they have become victims of.

Recently the German Agency for Domestic Security released a 40 page report titled “Antisemitism in Islamism.” This represented a breakthrough. Never before has an intelligence agency in Europe published such a study. It listed inter alia a number of extreme Muslims organizations active in the country. These included local branches of the genocidal terrorist organizations Hamas and Hezbollah. Also ISIS is active in Germany.

(full article online)

Berlin 2018: More than a thousand antisemitic incidents


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas on campus wins NYU President's Service Award


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a statement, the Swiss Embassy in Israel said, “No activity of the Swiss government was intended to harm the State of Israel. Switzerland has a flourishing relationship with Israel in many fields. In accordance with Clause 54 OF the Swiss Federal Constitution, the Swiss government promotes respect for human rights and democracy, as well as the peaceful coexistence of peoples around the world.

Shaun Sacks, a senior researcher at NGO Monitor, said he was surprised by the report’s findings, which he said “demand immediate attention.”

“Switzerland is a country that is friendly to Israel, which only two years ago passed a law banning the funding of organizations that promote anti-Semitism or have ties to terrorist organizations, and therefore this move is a clear violation of every diplomatic norm,” he said.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/04...ing-million-on-legal-activity-against-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a statistically reliable 2 to 4.5-fold excess of Muslim Jew-hatred, juxtaposed to all other major religious affiliations, or those professing no religious belief.
------------

In 1996, Catholic Theologian John T. Pawlikowski, observed (from the essay collection, aptly entitled, Removing Anti-Judaism from the Pulpit), that the ideals nobly articulated by this pronouncement were advanced only when The Vatican Council,



"…formally launched the process of uprooting the classic theology of Jewish displacement from the covenant in light of the Christ event and replaced it with a theological work based on the notion of the ongoing validity of the Jewish covenant to which Christians have been joined."



As Dr. Pawlikowski characterized it, the “Phase I cleansing” stage in this overall process involved



…the removal from mainline Christian educational texts of the charge that Jews collectively were responsible for the death of Jesus, that the Pharisees were the arch enemies of Jesus and spiritually soulless, that Jews had been displaced by Christians in the covenantal relationship with God as a result of refusal to accept Jesus as the Messiah, that the “Old Testament” was totally inferior to the New and that Jewish faith was rooted in legalism while the Christian religion was based on grace.



Prevailing, shamefully, till now, the polar opposite “accepted standard” facilitates open promulgation of Jew-hatred from Islam’s canonical texts, by the creed’s  leading teaching institutions, and most authoritative religious leaders. The virulently Jew-hating, replacement theology themes Vatican II/Nostre Aetate explicitly rejected and sought to purge from Christianity, remain triumphantly preached, unchallenged, within their own unique mainstream Islamic framework by the leading institutional and clerical pillars of Sunni and Shiite Islam.   

Obfuscation of Islamic Jew-hatred by a Muslim apologist/revisionist—whether delusive or disingenuous—as recently countenanced and promoted by Mark Levin, delays indefinitely any comparable Vatican II/ Nostre Aetate-like expurgation of Islam’s Jew-hating canon.



Alternatively, giving voice to those like Mort Klein would help educate Mark Levin’s large audience about the true nature and ubiquity of Islamic Antisemitism, and the urgent, if colossal effort needed to begin to combat it.



(full article online)

Mark Levin must give voice to reliable analysts of Muslim antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNIFIL says 3 of 6 tunnels dug by Lebanese terrorist group Hezbollah known to have crossed into Israel in violation of UN Resolution 1701.

(full article online)

UN says 3rd Hezbollah tunnel crossed into Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

_JNS _reported that according to a report by the Center for Near East Policy Research in Jerusalem, textbooks used by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) for the grades 1 through 10 do not contain any references to Israel. In the textbooks, the Jewish State is only referenced to as the "Zionist Occupation”.

The researcher hired to study the books Dr. Arnon Groiss, an expert on Arabic-language education said that the latest textbooks which are produced by the Palestinian Authority and used by UNRWA are based on three principles :

"*Delegitimization* of the existence of the State of Israel, which is a full member state of the United Nations; *demonization* of both Israel and the Jews; and *advocacy of a violent struggle for the liberation* of all of 'Palestine,' including pre-1948 borders, thus wiping Israel off the map."

(full article online)

UNRWA textbooks don't mention Israel once


----------



## Sixties Fan

So everyone should be happy that an overcrowded checkpoint has been replaced with something that takes less time to pass through than a trip through New York's Port Authority terminal?

Ha!

 {   Azzam al-Ahmad, a senior Fatah and Palestine Liberation Organization official, said that Israel “should not be working to beautify checkpoints, but rather to remove them and end its occupation.”

“We are a people that wants its dignity and they only way we can achieve that is ending the occupation and establishing an independent state along 1967 lines with East Jerusalem as it capital,” Ahmad said in a phone call.If the PLO wants a two state solution, then wouldn't there be checkpoints between the states anyway? }

Machsom Watch, the NGO that monitors the checkpoints, grudgingly admits that the new checkpoint is  much, much better - which, to them, makes it worse. They used to bring reporters to the chaotic, overcrowded and dirty checkpoint there, and now it looks better than most airports:

{ The new terminal  is well lit, there is no crowding  such as we used to see, people one on top of another,  and it really does move quickly and efficiently . But I think of the times that we have brought people to see the horror of the situation there and also the photographers. When such people  now come to Qalandiya how many of them will be aware what is going on behind this civilized scene. The West Bank, Hebron,  The violence of the settlers, the soldiers who support them and give them a free hand, the nightly invasion of houses, children even under the age of 12  who arrested, the trees that are cut down, the schools which are destroyed, the demolition of houses. And I ask myself ….. *Will Qalandiya be the whitewashing of the occupation*. As usual, Israel is going to be blamed.}


 As usual, Israel is going to do the best it can, knowing that people will criticize it no matter what.

(full article online)

New Qalandia checkpoint fast, clean, efficient. Israel haters upset at losing the photo-op of long lines. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Priceless....the Arab mind, that is ]

"Jewish apps are giving Arabs astigmatism so they can't shoot their weapons" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 2005 Israeli disengagement (a.k.a. expulsion) from the Gaza Strip, which included the removal of the entire IDF infrastructure, as well as some 8,000 Jews in 17 settlements, was the worst thing that has ever happened to the Arabs of Gaza, according to a report published Friday by Makor Rishon.

For one thing, the Israeli walkout led to a broad economic stagnation, chronic joblessness, and a sever curtailment of services. One example of the severity of Gaza’s economic downfall is the fact that, according to Makor Rishon, the number of Gaza Arabs who depend on the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) for their very livelihood has gone up from 130,000 in 2005 to a whopping 1.3 million.

(full article online)

Report: Since 2005 ‘Disengagement’ UNRWA Dependents Increased by 1.2 Million


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yemeni politician: "Islam is the problem" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

At one point, when an Arab boy was playing with a ball in close proximity to the group of Jews, the group stopped and again demanded that the police confiscate the ball. One of the policemen confiscated the ball, but a Waqf employee who was in the area demanded that the policeman return the ball to the child from whom the ball was confiscated. Despite the protest of the group of immigrants, the policeman returned the ball to the boy.

"The police have forgotten that the Waqf is a body without any authority on the Temple Mount, and that the State of Israel is the sovereign of it," said Bentzi Gopstein, head of the Lehava organization, who also ascended the Temple Mount. "The Waqf must be thrown out of the Temple Mount and the sooner the b better."

The movement for the Return to the Temple Mount "The police are ignoring once again, for the umpteenth time, the court ruling forbidding ball games on the Temple Mount. The time has come for the Temple Mount policemen to be told that they must enforce Israeli law on the Temple Mount and act vigorously and resolutely against those who deny its sanctity."

(full article online)

'Police ignore court rulings on Temple Mount'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Convicted Palestinian terrorist obtains US citizenship


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Congress introduces bill to monitor Palestinian textbooks for encouraging violence, anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

EoZ interview with Kasim Hafeez, part 1 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Arabs-Moslems - breeding generation after generation of disposable Islamo-bots. 


*The Case Against the Hamas Children’s Army Mastermind*

The Case Against the Hamas Children’s Army Mastermind

A senior Hamas leader is being accused of recruiting 17,000 children of Gaza to partake in hostilities against Israel.

The Jerusalem Institute of Justice (JIJ) has opened a formal complaint at the International Criminal Court against Ismail Haniyeh, the highest ranking official in the Hamas terror organization. The 71-page accusation against Haniyeh contains evidence of his direct responsibility for “war crimes through the recruitment, enlistment and use of children below the age of 15 to participate directly in hostilities in an armed conflict.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Why do you support the Palestinians?”

“Because of the f——-g Jews.”

“Pardon?”

“Because of the Jews. They are the curse of the earth. The only thing that Hitler did wrong, he didn’t kill enough f—–g Jews!”

Tenenbom told Algemeiner, “I don’t think I have met with people who have so much hatred for Jews as I met in Northern Ireland and Ireland, and that includes Derry. The sad part,” he added, “is that I actually like the people here, but most of the people hate me here. I parade around as a German to save me all their hate. It shouldn’t be that way.”



Which begs me to again ask the question, is this support for the Palestinians derived from a comparative history with the British, or is it a religious thing? Is it a lingering Catholic history of anti-Semitism? Or is it a combination of both that inspires them to fly Palestinian flags in the street while ignoring the Kurds, and anyone else with even greater rights to independence?

Tenenbom admits the honesty of their hatred.

Most people deflect their hate into anti-Israel or IDF accusations disguised as sympathy for Palestinians. The readers’ letters columns of most Irish newspapers regularly feature such diatribes. This equally applies to the anti-Israel venom on US campuses and elsewhere perpetrated by radical leftists. Eventually, anti-Jewish rhetoric spills out of hateful mouths as they target Israel, the collective Jew.

Singularly lacking are any complaints by people who profess to champion Palestinian human rights against the Palestinian Authority who imprison and torture their own people, according to a recent report by Human Rights Watch, or the report from the World Bank that the PA has bankrupted their economy to the tune of a billion dollars by their fiscal irresponsibility of funding their terrorists rather than develop the needs of their people. Palestinian Hamas in Gaza do the same.

The Irish of Derry are straight about it. They hate the Jews more than they care for the Palestinians. You can hear it in their language and in their lack of awareness of the complexities of the Middle East.

(full article online)

Barry Shaw - Jew-hatred in Ireland disguised as sympathy for Palestinians.


Antisemitism in Northern Ireland


----------



## MJB12741

So much to see & do in Israel:  Enjoy!

https://www.google.com/destination/...spz&trifp=skpm=/m/0j1t3&t=e&spf=1556393105834


----------



## Sixties Fan

When YouTube laudably “de-monetized” Benjamin’s account a few weeks back, the comedian told his followers to send him money via PayPal, the internet banking service that allows people to send messages along with funds. And when PayPal prohibited Benjamin from using their service to finance his daily orgies of Jew-hatred, he encouraged his followers to migrate to another streaming service run by Vox Day, a science fiction writer whose ideology aligns with Benjamin’s.

Sadly, Benjamin’s exile to the Brownshirt District of the Internet has not been complete. Patreon, a respected mainstream internet company, still allows Benjamin to use their service to solicit funds from his viewers.

The fact that internet companies such as YouTube, PayPal, and Patreon have derived income from Benjamin’s Jew-hatred is inexcusable. There is nothing in the First Amendment that compels any of these companies to help Benjamin promote his hatred of the Jewish people, nor is there any justification for these companies to derive any profit whatsoever from Benjamin’s hate-filled rants.

We are confronted with two questions: How much profit have these companies derived from Benjamin’s antisemitic rants and what are they going to do with these ill-gotten gains?

(full article online)

How Much Did YouTube and PayPal Make From Owen Benjamin’s Jew-Hatred?


----------



## rylah

*The Bedouin sector’s ‘deal of the century’*
Under the new plan, the Bedouin Authority will approve building plans for some 150,000 residential units in total—some 40,000 of which will receive land allotments as early as 2021.

The Bedouin Authority unveiled an ambitious plan for regulation of 125,000 Bedouin residents of the Negev in the coming decade, but the government’s plan is based on expanding the boundaries of existing Bedouin municipalities rather than utilizing the already-existing land allotted to these municipalities. In effect, the relocation of illegal Bedouin encampments on the ground, and not just “on paper,” will be pushed off until the next five-year plan is put into effect.

*Read full article*


----------



## rylah

*It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*

There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!

How does the "system" work?

Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?

Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support. 

Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When YouTube laudably “de-monetized” Benjamin’s account a few weeks back, the comedian told his followers to send him money via PayPal, the internet banking service that allows people to send messages along with funds. And when PayPal prohibited Benjamin from using their service to finance his daily orgies of Jew-hatred, he encouraged his followers to migrate to another streaming service run by Vox Day, a science fiction writer whose ideology aligns with Benjamin’s.
> 
> Sadly, Benjamin’s exile to the Brownshirt District of the Internet has not been complete. Patreon, a respected mainstream internet company, still allows Benjamin to use their service to solicit funds from his viewers.
> 
> The fact that internet companies such as YouTube, PayPal, and Patreon have derived income from Benjamin’s Jew-hatred is inexcusable. There is nothing in the First Amendment that compels any of these companies to help Benjamin promote his hatred of the Jewish people, nor is there any justification for these companies to derive any profit whatsoever from Benjamin’s hate-filled rants.
> 
> We are confronted with two questions: How much profit have these companies derived from Benjamin’s antisemitic rants and what are they going to do with these ill-gotten gains?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How Much Did YouTube and PayPal Make From Owen Benjamin’s Jew-Hatred?


I don't know who that is?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*
> 
> There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!
> 
> How does the "system" work?
> 
> Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?
> 
> Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support.
> 
> Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty


Cool, I am all for education.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*
> 
> There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!
> 
> How does the "system" work?
> 
> Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?
> 
> Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support.
> 
> Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I am all for education.
Click to expand...


Good, princess go research Narcissism.
We all know what You're all for.

 Hamas leadership just declared as their *short-term national plan:*

Cleanse Palestine of the "filth of the Jews" by 2022
From the River to the Sea - establishment of Caliphate


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*
> 
> There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!
> 
> How does the "system" work?
> 
> Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?
> 
> Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support.
> 
> Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I am all for education.
Click to expand...


Hamas summer camp and training in the ways of the Death Cult is not education that is relevant in the first world workplace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*
> 
> There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!
> 
> How does the "system" work?
> 
> Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?
> 
> Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support.
> 
> Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I am all for education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas summer camp and training in the ways of the Death Cult is not education that is relevant in the first world workplace.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's Not About Education: The PA Gives Israel a Schooling*
> 
> There's no shortage of examples of schools used to shield Hamas terrorists during Israel's confrontations with Gaza. Apparently, the Palestinian Authority was taking careful notes, and learned quickly about the tremendous potential of illegal school buildings. The PA decided to tap this rich public relations cache for the purpose of seizing land in Judea and Samaria in areas under full Israeli jurisdiction – including IDF training grounds!
> 
> How does the "system" work?
> 
> Schools are erected in "flash construction" projects, literally overnight. When the morning comes, the building is filled with young pupils - and a petition against the structure's demolition, prepared in full, in advance, is submitted to the court, effectively throwing a wrench into the works and making law enforcement impossible. It makes no difference that there's a perfectly serviceable school in the neighboring village, only spitting distance away; no one bothers to ask where these children were attending school the day before. The international outcry, the hand-wringing, and the crocodile tears follow in short order: After all, what sort of country would destroy the school of innocent children?
> 
> Here's the latest example: Under cover of darkness, a school was constructed on IDF Training Ground 917, identical to the dozens of schools constructed overnight by the European Union throughout Judea and Samaria, at strategic points throughout "Area C." Everywhere you turn – another symbol of Palestinian control of the territory, more children in illegal buildings. In almost every case, the signage proudly declares European Union financial support.
> 
> Regavim: Protecting Israel's Resources, Restoring Israeli Sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I am all for education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas summer camp and training in the ways of the Death Cult is not education that is relevant in the first world workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


You’re befuddled.


----------



## Hollie

At times, it seems like the world chooses to ignore that enclaves of psychopaths are being rewarded for their pathology.



Pay to Slay: Palestinian Authority Paid Terrorists at Least $136 Million for Attacking Jews Last Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interview with Kasim Hafeez, part 2 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BY IMAM TAWHIDI

There are two types of antisemitism:

The first type involves hating Jewish people and rejecting them as a community that deserves equal rights as the rest of citizens.

The second type involves presenting the Jewish people as the main cause behind great evil on planet earth: That they had assassinated God’s Prophets in the past, are now controlling the government and media; and that the world would be a wonderful place without them.

The second form of antisemitism gives birth to the idea that:

Such an evil community must be removed from society by all means possible. This is the type of anti-semitism that promotes not only the rejection of Jewish people, but their elimination. This violent idea is equally promoted by militant Islamists, extremist Christians and White Supremacists.

Attacks on Jewish communities will come to an end only when the majority of us citizens realize that an attack on Jewish people is an attack on each and every one of us, when governments realize that more than condolences is required to combat this serious level of hate, and when we develop the courage to publicly defend this minority by saying: They are us. They are not termites.

(full article online)

Enough is enough, the war on Jews has to stop


----------



## Sixties Fan

Khalaf Al-Habtoor, a business magnate from the United Arab Emirates (UAE), posted a video this month on social media urging nations in the Arab world to sign peace agreements with Israel.

As part of his plea, Al-Habtoor highlighted the advanced technology Israel posseses, noting that no other nation in the Middle East has a stronger economy. In Al-Habtoor’s words, the UAE should follow the lead of neighbor states like Jordan and Egypt, which signed peace accords with Israel decades ago and continue to enjoy the fruits of these agreements.

Only time will tell whether Arab states will see Al-Haboor’s logic and openly seek cooperation with the Jewish state, instead of conflict.

(full article online)

WATCH: Powerful UAE Magnate Urges His Nation to Make Peace with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian newspaper Al Ghad has an explicitly antisemitic article by Jihad al Mansi that compares Palestinians to Jesus for being victims of Jewish aggression.

(full article online)

Jordanian newspaper says Jews are torturing Palestinians just as they tortured Jesus ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Brits and Hamas*
These are the two British terrorists: 



Both Asif Mohammed Hanif and Omar khan Sharif have bios on the Al-Qassam website. The website of the military arm of Hamas. On another page of their website are numerous images of the two standing alongside Hamas emblems. The title of the page reads ‘images of the martyrs’. These two British terrorists even prepared a Hamas martyrs video.

*The ‘silent left’*
Aside from the two terrorists being British born and educated, there is another deeply disturbing element to the Mike’s Place story. The terrorists travelled under the umbrella of left-wing activists. Everywhere they went they stayed with activists and used them as cover. They met with members of the International Solidarity Movement (ISM). Italian journalists had helped them move around the country.

One specific female journalist had taken them into Gaza and brought them back in her car into Israel. The presence of the journalist gave legitimacy to the terrorists and they passed the security checks. Dozens of people ‘of the humanitarian left’ had been in contact with these two terrorists. Not one contacted the authorities after the bombing. Not one. Even after some had realised that they had had made contact with the terrorists and knew some of the hidden details of their journey – nobody saw fit to contact the Israeli authorities. Not even the journalist who had driven them around.

Until the Italian journalist had transported two British terrorists with their bombs across the Gaza border to commit their attack, Israel was lax with journalist movements into and out of Gaza. When people talk about press freedom and access to Gaza, it is worth remembering why that changed and the silence of the journalist that helped the bombers move around.

(full article online)

Dominique (Dom), British terrorists and the Mike's Place bombing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Released for Publication: Yad L'Achim sends matzos to Jews in Gaza being raised as Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Jordan’s Extremism Problem *

Take a look at this video. Soak it in. These are the types of videos that Hamas satellite TV broadcasts from Amman. Convicted murderer Ahlam Tamimi is teaching young children to kill Jews and become terrorists. The young boy in this video is pledging to be martyred for Jerusalem. Teaching a child of any age – or ANY person of any age – how to carry out suicide missions is disturbing! It is abuse. And it must be stopped.


(full article and video online)

The once modernized Jordan has turned into THIS!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Still think that it is about Israel and the "occupation" ? ]

_On April 7, 2019, the Gaza TV Media YouTube account posted a video of a small Jordanian boy volunteering to go to Jerusalem and die as a martyr. In the video, the boy, Amir Al-Khasawne, is seen marching with a slingshot and a toy rifle. When his mother asks him where he is going, he says: "I'm going on a journey far away. I might not come back." Later in the video Amir tells his mother that he is going to Jerusalem, to "the martyr Omar Abu Laila and his friends." On March 19, 2019, Omar Abu Laila, fatally stabbed Sgt. Gal Keidan, grabbed his gun and shot to death Rabbi Achiad Ettinger. The boy Al-Khasawne continued: "I will shoot the Jews who shot Omar." When his mother warns him that he would be killed, the boy says: "It's no big deal, mommy. I will die for the sake of Jerusalem. Isn't Jerusalem worth dying for? Isn't Al-Aqsa worth dying for?" In tears, Amir calls out: "For the sake of Allah, oh Arabs! This is Jerusalem! It is the destination of the Prophet's Night Journey! They sold out Jerusalem!" He concluded by calling upon Saladin to "wake up." The video was produced by Mays Alreem for Television Photography._

To view the clip of Amir Al-Khasawne on MEMRI TV, click here or below.


Children's Indoctrination: Jordanian Boy Pledges To Be Martyred For Jerusalem In Viral Video


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli Arab from Jaffa threatens in Hebrew: 2 million Palestinians 
will die for Al Aqsa
*
Along with other news about a restaurant in an Arab village of A'arabe where it was reported that Mein Kampf was presented to visitors on the entrance bar, this video that's gone viral during last day, documents an Israeli citizen of Jaffa, a place where Jews and Arabs seemed to have had developed trust for years now, 
stating the following while walking on the Temple Mount:

"Al these settlers that ascend here and speak Hebrew,
and send their messages in Hebrew to their community,
if it's 1 or 10, or 100.

So from here I have only one message to all this country, to all the responsible, to all the government and the prime minister - this is in the heart of our Islam.
And as much as you can disregard this, know only one thing - that in real time we won't count you.
We won't count you, we won't count the government and we won't count your policemen.
If needed we'll all also close you the country.

I wan't to make one thing clear - Al Aqsa is the heart of our Islam.
And if You think that you can play games by coming here, you can dream. Because for us, in real time we will be ready to take bullets to the head. From the police from the govt. and from whoever needed. Got It?

So I want to pass one message, if you think you can see all these Arab countries in their situation now and imagine things that you can do whatever you want - be sure that 2 million Palestinians here, and speaking as a Jaffa resident not like any of the Arab countries. Everyone already knows who are the Arabs of 48.

So to be clear and bright like the sun up here, as I said in the beginning and during the investigation,that we, for the Al- Aqsa mosque will be ready to get bullets to the head, and for Al-Aqsa we will sell our children.
Until the day of judgment."


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> *Israeli Arab from Jaffa threatens in Hebrew: 2 million Palestinians will die for Al Aqsa
> *
> Along with other news about a restaurant in an Arab village of A'arabe where a it was reported that the Mein Kampf was presented to visitors on the entrance bar, this video that's gone viral during last day, documents an Israeli citizen of Jaffa, a place where Jews and Arabs seemed to have had developed trust for years now,
> stating the following while walking on the Temple Mount:
> 
> "Al these settlers that ascend here and speak Hebrew,
> and send their messages in Hebrew to their community,
> if it's 1 or 10, or 100.
> 
> So from here I have only one message to all this country, to all the responsible, to all the government and the prime minister - that it is in the heart of our Islam.
> And as much as you can disregard this, know only one thing - that in real times we won't count you.
> We won't count you, we won't count the government and we won't count your policemen.
> If needed we'll all also close you the country.
> 
> I wan't to make one thing clear - Al Aqsa is the hear of our Islam.
> And if You think that you can play games by coming here, you can dream. Because for us, in real time we will be ready to take bullets to the head. From the police from the govt. and from whoever needed. Got It?
> 
> So I want to pass one message, if you think you can see all these Arab countries in their situation now and imagine things that you can do whatever you want - be sure that 2 million Palestinians here, not like any of the Arab countries. Everyone already knows who are the Arabs of 48.
> 
> So to be clear and bright like the sun up here, that we, for the Al- Aqsa mosque will be ready to get the bullet to the head, and for Al-Aqsa we will sell our children. Until the day of judgment."



Kinda’ makes that notion of a one-State solution a bit far-fetched. 

Islamic psychopaths are as adept at slaughtering each other as they are Jews, Christians if given the chance.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Arab from Jaffa threatens in Hebrew: 2 million Palestinians will die for Al Aqsa
> *
> Along with other news about a restaurant in an Arab village of A'arabe where a it was reported that the Mein Kampf was presented to visitors on the entrance bar, this video that's gone viral during last day, documents an Israeli citizen of Jaffa, a place where Jews and Arabs seemed to have had developed trust for years now,
> stating the following while walking on the Temple Mount:
> 
> "Al these settlers that ascend here and speak Hebrew,
> and send their messages in Hebrew to their community,
> if it's 1 or 10, or 100.
> 
> So from here I have only one message to all this country, to all the responsible, to all the government and the prime minister - that it is in the heart of our Islam.
> And as much as you can disregard this, know only one thing - that in real times we won't count you.
> We won't count you, we won't count the government and we won't count your policemen.
> If needed we'll all also close you the country.
> 
> I wan't to make one thing clear - Al Aqsa is the hear of our Islam.
> And if You think that you can play games by coming here, you can dream. Because for us, in real time we will be ready to take bullets to the head. From the police from the govt. and from whoever needed. Got It?
> 
> So I want to pass one message, if you think you can see all these Arab countries in their situation now and imagine things that you can do whatever you want - be sure that 2 million Palestinians here, not like any of the Arab countries. Everyone already knows who are the Arabs of 48.
> 
> So to be clear and bright like the sun up here, that we, for the Al- Aqsa mosque will be ready to get the bullet to the head, and for Al-Aqsa we will sell our children. Until the day of judgment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda’ makes that notion of a one-State solution a bit far-fetched.
> 
> Islamic psychopaths are as adept at slaughtering each other as they are Jews, Christians if given the chance.
Click to expand...


*Only Israeli Sovereignty *

3 options:

defeat and disarmament - allegiance - civil service - citizenship
can't live with Jews, compensation for leaving without confrontation
fight- defeat
No defeat no carrots.
End of story.


----------



## rylah

Jews must come to Israel and make beautiful babies.
New cities in Judean hills will prosper and grow.

Ilhan's, Dukes and the likes will inevitably cause that to happen.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Interview with Kasim Hafeez part 3: A discussion of the Arab world and Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Meir Kahane's HY"D last speech "JEW, LEAVE THE EXILE" *

RARE- Rabbi Meir Kahane's HY"D ORIGINAL last speech "JEW, LEAVE THE EXILE" at Z.E.E.R.O Conference, Halloran House, NY 11/5/90 (EXCELLENT QUALITY) moments before he was assassinated...


----------



## Sixties Fan

The book says that Jews have gained the ability to consolidate their dominance through Zionist lobbies that govern all the affairs of major Western countries, and this is only possible after the destruction of the religion of these countries, which is Christianity. They have replaced Christianity with philosophy, which is a Jewish idea, according to the book.

In the first chapter, it explains how the Jews found the ability to succeed, by following the steps of the devil, his army and his party, and by working hard, with precise planning,  they excel, control, dominate, and ruin the Christian religion.

Here are some chapter titles:

Hostility of the Jews and their betrayal of Islam and Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)
Violation of the covenant of the Jews against the Muslims
Treason and betrayal of the people of Qa'a
Ka'bbn Ashraf and his betrayal of Muslims
The story of the killing of Ashraf
Betrayal, disobedience, and violation of the holy Jewish tradition
Great betrayal and partisanship of the Benghazi Jews
The betrayal of the kings of the Jews
Israelis; the role of secret Jews in the Islamic heritage
The Hidden Jewish Hand in Islamic Interpretation Books
Hidden Jews in the Territory of the Ottoman Caliphate
The relationship between the Jews and the Freemasonry movement
The influence of the two Jews on the Turkish regime
The Turkish leader, Mustafa Atatürk and the Jews of Dhummeh
The role and influence of the two Jews in the Turkish media

Just from the chapter titles we see that the book is nothing but incitement - it tells stories (whether true or not) of individual Jews as a proxy for all Jews.

Remember, Iran claims to not be antisemitic at all.

(full article online)

Tehran International Book Fair includes, of course, antisemitiic books ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

li researchers reported Wednesday that violent attacks against Jews spiked significantly last year, with the largest reported number of Jews killed in anti-Semitic acts in decades, leading to an “increasing sense of emergency” among Jewish communities worldwide.

Capped by the deadly shooting that killed 11 worshipers at Pittsburgh’s Tree of Life synagogue on October 27, assaults targeting Jews rose 13 percent in 2018, according to Tel Aviv University researchers. They recorded nearly 400 cases worldwide, with more than a quarter of the major violent cases taking place in the United States.

(full article online)

Report: Anti-Semitic attacks spike, killing highest number of Jews in decades


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ambassador Danon teaches the UN a history lesson on the Jewish connection to the Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Calls on New York Times to Commit to Five Steps after Antisemitic Cartoon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Hamas Fires Rockets Into Mediterranean To Train For When Jews Already Driven Into Sea (Preoccupied Territory) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

I thought this was interesting as Hamas is the bastard stepchild of the Muslim Brotherhood. 
*


White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation

White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation


Im
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*
Image captionThe Trump administration reportedly decided to pursue sanctions against the Muslim Brotherhood after an April meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi
The Trump administration is working to designate the Muslim Brotherhood a foreign terrorist organisation, the White House said on Tuesday.

The designation will bring economic and travel sanctions against Egypt's oldest Islamist movement, with more than a million members across the Middle East. 

The decision follows a White House visit by Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi in April.

Mr Sisi asked US President Donald Trump to make the move, US media said.

On Tuesday, White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders confirmed the administration is pushing for the designation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I thought this was interesting as Hamas is the bastard stepchild of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> *
> 
> 
> White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation
> 
> White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation
> 
> 
> Im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Image captionThe Trump administration reportedly decided to pursue sanctions against the Muslim Brotherhood after an April meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi
> The Trump administration is working to designate the Muslim Brotherhood a foreign terrorist organisation, the White House said on Tuesday.
> 
> The designation will bring economic and travel sanctions against Egypt's oldest Islamist movement, with more than a million members across the Middle East.
> 
> The decision follows a White House visit by Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi in April.
> 
> Mr Sisi asked US President Donald Trump to make the move, US media said.
> 
> On Tuesday, White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders confirmed the administration is pushing for the designation.


Interesting, when was their last terrorist attack?


----------



## Sixties Fan

No, @NYTimes,. the Muslim Brotherhood does not oppose violence  (@ddknyt) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, the US and the West needs take ownership for their complicity in not accepting the Jews trying to flee to save their lives.

But Sarsour wants to make this into a "white" problem.

Arabs in rioted throughout the 1930s to stop Jewish legal immigration into Palestine. After enough deadly riots, the British decided that giving in to their demands was easier than saving Jewish lives, and they stopped virtually all Jewish immigration to Palestine - dooming not thousands but hundreds of thousands who could have escaped Nazi Germany and who wanted to return to their ancestral homeland.

If the US is complicit in the deaths of Jews during the Holocaust, the Arabs of Palestine are a thousand times more complicit. 

It wasn't only the Palestinian Arabs, either. I noted yesterday a ship of Jews who were turned away from Egypt and Turkey as well. Those Muslim countries - and others - could have saved the Jews as well, and refused.

Sarsour wants to pretend that only white people historically oppose immigration, and people of color - or faux people of color, in her case - have been nothing but victims. She won't talk about how Arab nations refuse to naturalize Palestinians and keep them stateless and in camps, 70 years after they left Palestine. And she definitely won't talk about how Palestinian Arab leader Amin al Husayni was a proud Jew-hater who worked with the Nazis.

The stupid Americans listening to her and applauding her don't know enough history to challenge her revisionist history.

Linda Sarsour's cynical use of the Holocaust to promote her own political opinion is disgusting and perverted.

(full article online)

The disgusting Holocaust hypocrisy of Linda Sarsour @lsarsour ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was interesting as Hamas is the bastard stepchild of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> *
> 
> 
> White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation
> 
> White House to designate Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organisation
> 
> 
> Im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Image captionThe Trump administration reportedly decided to pursue sanctions against the Muslim Brotherhood after an April meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi
> The Trump administration is working to designate the Muslim Brotherhood a foreign terrorist organisation, the White House said on Tuesday.
> 
> The designation will bring economic and travel sanctions against Egypt's oldest Islamist movement, with more than a million members across the Middle East.
> 
> The decision follows a White House visit by Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi in April.
> 
> Mr Sisi asked US President Donald Trump to make the move, US media said.
> 
> On Tuesday, White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders confirmed the administration is pushing for the designation.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, when was their last terrorist attack?
Click to expand...


Indeed, interesting. 

January 7, 2016.

Indeed, your feelings are hurt.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2012, he wrote a paper he named "Auschwitz's Finale: racism and holocausts" where his abstract is filled with straw man arguments: _"This article dissects the Auschwitz discourse and its denial of other holocausts. It critiques the claim that it was the only ‘real’ genocide. It advances a contrary thesis on colonialism, racism and holocausts in history. I clarify the affinity between colonialism and fascism and Israeli tactics in Occupied Palestine. It is undeniable that Auschwitz fuels anti-Arab anti-Semitism and anti-Islamism. "_

The paper includes this almost unbelievably antisemitic paragraph:

 The ‘uniqueness’ of the Holocaust flows from Ashkenazi pride in their racial superiority. Its corollary is not denied but defended: non-Jews count for very little, which can be traced back to the Old Testament thesis on the acceptability of the Canaanite genocide because Yahweh willed it. Israel’s killing of Palestinians, Arabs and Muslims since its founding has been similarly justified. Suffice it to mention the 1200 civilians killed in Lebanon in July 2006 and the 1400 civilians (including 400 children) killed in Gaza in January 2009. It is evident that the chosen Jew–unchosen non-Jew divide has been globalised. It is even accepted by many ‘Third world’elites, including Saudi, Jordanian and UAE Arab leaders who endorse the US–Israeli agenda without demurral. Its legitimacy, its ‘truth’ has long been settled. The dissenters among Jews are aberrations.Dossa has a bit of an obsession with Ashkenazic Jews, whom he usually defines as "white Jews." In a footnote he blames a researcher's racism on his being an Ashkenazic Jew. _"Lemkin held a racist view of Africans; he labelled them ‘savages’ and ‘cannibals’ and even blamed them for killing fellow Africans on the orders of their Belgian masters. It testifies to the resilience of chauvinism in Ashkenazi culture that a man like Lemkin could succumb to its vile charms."_

This is an academic, today.

It is curious that when Professor Jason Hill writes an article that is pro-Israel, his faculty coworkers censure him, but no one at St. Francis Xavier University says a word condemning Shiraz Dossa for his naked Jew-hatred masquerading as scholarship.

(full article online)

Pure antisemitism in academia - Shiraz Dossa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The event was advertised as focusing on the "Golden age of Islamic science," IPT noted.

Two Twitter videos show a boys' performance and a girls' performance, both embracing terrorism and promoting anti-Semitism. Both songs featured in the performances were produced by the Jordanian "Birds of Paradise" children's group.

In the boys' song, lyrics include: "The blood of the martyrs is calling us" and "Sword and text, oh free men/ until we liberate our lands/until we reach our anchorages/ and we crush the traitor" as.well as "Oh rivers of the martyrs, lads."









InvestigativeProject@TheIPT
IPT Exclusive Video: Children at a Muslim school run by @mas_national in #Philadelphia sing about the "Blood of Martyrs" and fighting #Israel


In the girls' song, students sang: "They were attacked by the army of darkness, and they occupied our Aqsa for years/ but Saladin came to us, an army committed to our religion / God with clear victory / he achieved a dream and returned al-Aqsa / And the Zionists today returned / They occupied al-Aqsa /
But we are not to blame / and our Masra will be restored."


(full article online)

Philadelphia schoolchildren sing anti-Israel songs


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> The event was advertised as focusing on the "Golden age of Islamic science," IPT noted.
> 
> Two Twitter videos show a boys' performance and a girls' performance, both embracing terrorism and promoting anti-Semitism. Both songs featured in the performances were produced by the Jordanian "Birds of Paradise" children's group.
> 
> In the boys' song, lyrics include: "The blood of the martyrs is calling us" and "Sword and text, oh free men/ until we liberate our lands/until we reach our anchorages/ and we crush the traitor" as.well as "Oh rivers of the martyrs, lads."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InvestigativeProject@TheIPT
> IPT Exclusive Video: Children at a Muslim school run by @mas_national in #Philadelphia sing about the "Blood of Martyrs" and fighting #Israel
> 
> 
> In the girls' song, students sang: "They were attacked by the army of darkness, and they occupied our Aqsa for years/ but Saladin came to us, an army committed to our religion / God with clear victory / he achieved a dream and returned al-Aqsa / And the Zionists today returned / They occupied al-Aqsa /
> But we are not to blame / and our Masra will be restored."
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Philadelphia schoolchildren sing anti-Israel songs



It's like a spreading disease.


----------



## Mindful

So far this morning, almost 100 rockets have been fired into Israel from Gaza by Hamas. The UN is silent. The EU is silent. The world's media are silent. The moment Israel retaliates in order to protect its citizens,the cameras and microphones will be turned on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Silenced Terror Report


----------



## Mindful

Southern Israel this morning (Saturday).

OVER ONE HUNDRED rockets have been fired from Gaza at towns, villages and kibbutzim in southern Israel in just the LAST THIRTY MINUTES, as Jews take cover in bomb shelters and children cry. And most of the international media and European governments that have de facto assisted Hamas, ignore it.

There is not one word about the bombardment on The Guardian or New York Times home page as I write (11.30 CET). Instead there is (yet) another piece criticizing Benjamin Netanyahu on The Guardian home page.

The missile bombardment is continuing as I write.

The truly brilliant, life-saving iron dome rocket system has intercepted dozens of Hamas rockets.

* ALSO HERE: Mideast Dispatch Archive: Southern Israel this morning (Saturday)

UPDATE: now over 200 rockets fired into Israel today, aiming to kill and maim Jews.


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Southern Israel this morning (Saturday).
> 
> OVER ONE HUNDRED rockets have been fired from Gaza at towns, villages and kibbutzim in southern Israel in just the LAST THIRTY MINUTES, as Jews take cover in bomb shelters and children cry. And most of the international media and European governments that have de facto assisted Hamas, ignore it.
> 
> There is not one word about the bombardment on The Guardian or New York Times home page as I write (11.30 CET). Instead there is (yet) another piece criticizing Benjamin Netanyahu on The Guardian home page.
> 
> The missile bombardment is continuing as I write.
> 
> The truly brilliant, life-saving iron dome rocket system has intercepted dozens of Hamas rockets.
> 
> * ALSO HERE: Mideast Dispatch Archive: Southern Israel this morning (Saturday)
> 
> UPDATE: now over 200 rockets fired into Israel today, aiming to kill and maim Jews.
> 
> View attachment 259386



I’ve been watching this and still surprised that Israel has not vastly stepped up their response with targeted airstrikes.


----------



## Lipush

We're instructed to stay within. No trains or buses until further notice. Godamit.


----------



## Shusha

Lipush said:


> We're instructed to stay within. No trains or buses until further notice. Godamit.



Please stay safe!


----------



## Lipush

Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.


----------



## rylah

Lipush said:


> Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.


Lipush, hope we don't come to this, but if anyone needs I have 2 spare bedrooms in the north any time .
And one important thing, no hit location updates in real time, anywhere on the media.


----------



## Lipush

rylah said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush, hope we don't come to this, but if anyone needs I have 2 spare bedrooms in the north any time .
> And one important thing, no hit location updates in real time, anywhere on the media.
Click to expand...



Oh, thanks! it's really sweet of you! But for now we're just staying close to shelter. You know how it is, many of us rather just stay here. And we all know about that, it's our number one rule.


----------



## rylah

Lipush said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush, hope we don't come to this, but if anyone needs I have 2 spare bedrooms in the north any time .
> And one important thing, no hit location updates in real time, anywhere on the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks! it's really sweet of you! But for now we're just staying close to shelter. You know how it is, many of us rather just stay here. And we all know about that, it's our number one rule.
Click to expand...

I think no one knows how it is more than You guys in the south.
Is this a correct time to ask for preferable solutions short/long term?


----------



## Lipush

rylah said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush, hope we don't come to this, but if anyone needs I have 2 spare bedrooms in the north any time .
> And one important thing, no hit location updates in real time, anywhere on the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks! it's really sweet of you! But for now we're just staying close to shelter. You know how it is, many of us rather just stay here. And we all know about that, it's our number one rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows how it is more than You guys in the south,
> Is this a correct time to ask for preferable solutions short/long term?
Click to expand...


But in the north you've suffered as well through 2006 and before, I remember how it was...

Oh, and we're good. We hear the explosions and Kipat Barzel working outside, but other than that, if there's a siren we just run downstairs for 10 minutes, so it's no biggie we're ok here, really.


----------



## Lipush

So now the siren reached us. Yay.


----------



## rylah

Lipush said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're ok, thanks. No transportation, but hell with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush, hope we don't come to this, but if anyone needs I have 2 spare bedrooms in the north any time .
> And one important thing, no hit location updates in real time, anywhere on the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks! it's really sweet of you! But for now we're just staying close to shelter. You know how it is, many of us rather just stay here. And we all know about that, it's our number one rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows how it is more than You guys in the south,
> Is this a correct time to ask for preferable solutions short/long term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in the north you've suffered as well through 2006 and before, I remember how it was...
> 
> Oh, and we're good. We hear the explosions and Kipat Barzel working outside, but other than that, if there's a siren we just run downstairs for 10 minutes, so it's no biggie we're ok here, really.
Click to expand...


Yes happened to live some 15km from a military aerodrome at that time.
They were bombing the whole valley though, I had so much pity for the Lebanese when getting to see  tv between the  breaks of the bombings while witnessing elders get serious WW2 flashbacks.
Some kind of strange Stockholm syndrome.

I admire Your standing, but there's nothing ok about this situation.


----------



## Lipush

Yes, no one has it easy.

And tonight it's just crazy. The south doesn't sleep.


----------



## Mindful

BBC news actually reporting it!

But always giving the Hamas perspective.


----------



## Hollie

The former Hamas “field commander” Hamed “_Dead_ _Man_ _Walking_” el-Hadary accepted the very generous IAF Islamic Terrorist Early Retirement Package. 



Hamas field commander dead in IAF targeted killing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim American Society "clarification" on kids chanting hate in Philadelphia is simply false ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delusional Ma'an editor: "Arabs don't hate Jews, but Jews hate Arabs" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is the entire press release from the Euro-Med Human Rights Monitor NGO regarding the mini-war this weekend in Gaza:

(vide online)


Obviously, to this "human rights" NGO, Jews have no human rights. Even the right to life. Four dead Jews and hundreds of deadly rockets are simply not worth mentioning.

Here are some of Euro-Med's partners, who are all damned by association to an organization that is clearly a propaganda front and not interested in human rights at all:









Some are fake organizations, like the "European Youth for Human Rights" who cannot spell "Rights" and whose Facebook page has not been updated in nearly a year.

Others are serious NGOs, like Friedrich Ebert Stiftung. They should be asked why (or if!) they partner with Euro-Med.

Not surprisingly, the Chairman of Euro-Med's Board of Trustees is Israel-hater Richard Falk.

(full article online)

'Human rights" NGO @EuroMedHR condemns Israel - and does not even MENTION hundreds of rockets from Gaza ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than 600 rockets have been fired at Israel since Saturday morning, and Israel is responding by targeting terrorists, as well as Islamic Jihad and Hamas’s facilities. Amid the ongoing exchange of fire, a pregnant woman and her 14-month old daughter were killed in unclear circumstances. Despite the IDF refusing to accept responsibility for the deaths, Palestinian sources were predictably swift to blame Israel, and the British media quickly picked up on the story.

The IDF later put out a statement on Twitter, reading: “Today we can say with certainty, after looking into the event, that they were killed as a result of an explosion of combustible materials during the activation of a Hamas explosive device.” A later tweet went further, accusing journalists of complicity, saying they had “amplified the lie.”

(full article online)

Dishonest Headlines Parrot Hamas Claim | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, the attacks of missiles and rockets on the Israeli home front did not begin with the uprooting of Gush Katif. There were such attacks before then, but an examination of the facts from a much earlier time will allow us to come to a true understanding and draw conclusions for the future:

As long as the IDF controlled the entire Gaza Strip there were no missiles. Indeed, in 1987 there was the first Intifada, but the weapons that the Arabs used on us then were stones and sometimes even firebombs. Nothing more than that. The IDF monitored the roads and had a presence in the cities. The security forces had comprehensive intelligence and many terror attacks were prevented while even in their planning phase. Attempts to smuggle weapons were thwarted. The reason for this is simple: The IDF was there.

And then, instead of putting down the Intifada once and for all, some leaders dreamed up withdrawals and concessions with the idea of rewarding the attacker and signed the Oslo Accords. The Gaza-Jericho accord was signed in May 1994, and the IDF left most parts of the Gaza Strip; they withdrew from the cities and the villages except for Gush Katif, Netzarim, Kfar Darom, Alei Sinai, and Dugit, and the area was abandoned to the control of the Palestinian Authority.

It began with aging mortars, remember? “_Patzmarim_” in Hebrew. When the first mortar was launched at Netzarim in January 2001, we deluded ourselves with the sentence "Well – it's just a mortar" but since then, they have only become more sophisticated and we have tied our own hands with the question, "What – are we going to reconquer Gaza?" And we made ourselves powerless. Some of these problems were corrected in Judea and Samaria during Operation Defensive Shield, when the IDF presence returned to all of the cities and the villages. In Gaza, on the other hand, there was no such operation. This is the reason that there are no rockets from Judea and Samaria, but from Gaza there are so many.

(full article online)

The rockets from Gaza began in Oslo


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/05/06/weve-already-seen-this-movie/


----------



## Sixties Fan

This will come as news to NYU's Department of Social and Cultural Analysis, which released a statement last week that said it will boycott Israel in part because of "Israel’s long-standing discriminatory policies (as acknowledged by the State Department) of barring entry to Palestinians or persons of Arab descent and Muslim heritage."

As I noted last week, the State Department said no such thing - because it does not lie the way NYU academics do.

(full article online)

72,000 visitors from Muslim countries to Israel in 2018. NYU "academics" think that's impossible. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful

There, are of course, always white nationalists who voice reactionary anti-Semitism, but most are pathetic fringe groups easily identified and ostracized. For all the invective lodged against Donald Trump, no president has proved more sensitive to Jewish issues and more committed to the survival of Israel. The anti-Semitic extreme alt-right has received no sanction from the Republican party, and it remains a tiny, mostly irrelevant group of losers. In contrast, progressive Jew-hatred is expressed at the nation’s premier institutions, such as UC Berkeley, the _New York Times_, and the U.S. Congress. 

Again, why?

The far Left is intertwined with Islamist activists. Both share a hatred of the U.S. and see the Middle East as a postcolonial victim of Western imperialism. Students and urban youth bond with radical Islamists in their shared dislike of the Western countries (such as Israel) in general and the United States in particular.

Radical Muslims and the Left disguise their hatred of Jews by claiming that they are only championing downtrodden Palestinians. Few bother to ask them why a tiny democracy in a sea of autocracy is always singled out any time global attention turns to the question of refugees, disputed territories, or treatment of supposed religious minorities. In other words, the hater of Jews always says, “I have no problem with the Jewish people, but I do not like the imperialist and colonial policies of the Jewish state of Israel.”

But if so, why not extend such universal empathy for refugees to the last of the East Prussian Germans, or those who are left of the Volga Russians, or the octogenarians still alive from the nearly 1 million Jews who were ethnically cleansed from their ancestral homes in Jordan, Syria, Egypt, and throughout the Islamic world? Why pick only on tiny Israel.

If the rub is disputed land, why not agitate for the northern Cypriot Greeks who suffered (and do suffer) terribly from the occupation of Turkish overseers, or the Tibetans, whose lands were simply expropriated by Chinese Communists?

If the youth of today are anxious about the treatment of religious minorities, why not at least confess that 1 million Arab speakers in Israel cherish freedoms found nowhere else in the Middle East? They also are certainly freer and more secure than Muslim minorities in either India or China. So there is no reason to fixate on a tiny constitutional society — except that it is a Jewish state.

Progressive Anti-Semitism Surges: Why Now? | National Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One libel a day ]

Popular Arabic book claims American Jews said in 1948 "Pay a dollar to kill an Arab" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Last Ramadans explained ]

Things are a little different in Arabic.

Venerable Egyptian newspaper Al Ahram has an article about Ramadan that reminds readers that  Ramadan is not only a time for worship - but a great time for war, too.

"The holy month of Ramadan was not only a month of rest and worship, but history shows it has been a month of great victories and conquests, which have been an important part of Islamic history throughout the ages," the article begins.

It then goes on to describe major battles that occurred during Ramadan, from the Battle of Badr during Mohammed's time, through the conquest of Andalusia, the Battle of Tours, France where the Muslims were defeated by Charles Martel, a war against the Mongols and the Yom Kippur War.

Al Ahram was founded in 1875 and is Egypt's most popular newspaper.

(full article online)

Egyptian newspaper reminds readers that Ramadan is a great time for war ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's the IDF against the Islamic Vernichtung


----------



## rylah

*Hamas is holding 2 mentally ill Israelis captive*

Avera Mengistu and Hisham al-Sayed crossed separately from Israel into Gaza on separate occasions in 2014 and 2015, respectively. Hamas has acknowledged – albeit indirectly – that it is holding the two men, but the group has refused to release any further information. *https://www.wjcambclub.org/get-involv...*


----------



## rylah

*How Do You Define Anti-Semitism?*


----------



## rylah

*Christian Arab Ex-IDF Soldier Continues Fight for Israel*

A terror attack years ago that killed Arab-Israelis showed this Arab-Israeli that the IDF fights for everyone in Israel. He continues the fight to this day, even after his IDF time is over.


----------



## Hollie

At least one part of the Arab world is choosing sides when it comes to the Shia heretical sect and their occupation forces in Gaza. 



Saudi journalists support Israel over Hamas in latest battles


"Our hearts are with you. May Allah protect Israel and its people," wrote Abd Al-Hamid Al-Hakim, former director of the Middle East Center for Strategic and Legal Studies in Jeddah.

Several prominent Saudi journalists and intellectuals tweeted their support for Israel in its latest confrontation with Hamas, according to a report from the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).


Some responses to the battles also blamed Iran for instigating the crisis.

"We will not let the treacherous hand of Iran and its agents in Gaza reach the Israeli people," he continued. "It's time to say this out loud: confronting the terror of Hamas is the responsibility of all the countries in the region and of the international community [as a whole], not only of Israel. I say to the Arabs...: Do you want these murderers and agents of Iran to rule Jerusalem?!"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Number of Arab Israelis studying high-tech doubles since 2012


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How Anti-Zionism Became Anti-Semitism: A Historical Overview


----------



## Sixties Fan

AHMED: Philadelphia’s ‘Children For Jihad’ Warrant Investigation


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Nope, there isn't ONE Jewish/Israeli thing the Arab/Muslim/Palestinians will not copy and imitate.  And as usual, 
it is not done as a compliment ]

Of course I'm joking. People of Palestinian descent are obviously allowed to organize their own trips, filled with propaganda and stories about their nonexistent history as a people and photo-ops at the gravesite of the 20th century's leading terrorist. It is free speech and insisting that outsiders control the agenda is oppression. We can point out the lies, but we cannot tell them what to say.

But for some reason, Jews are not extended the same rights, according to the crazed haters of Israel at IfNotNow and JVP.

If someone thinks that Birthright must accommodate other viewpoints on their trips, but they don't insist on the same for KTH, then the lofty moral standards they pretend to be advocating is nothing but dressed-up hate.

Similarly, anyone who thinks that protesting a Palestinian heritage organization is bigoted, but that protesting a Jewish heritage organization isn't, is the real bigot.

(full article online)

There's a Palestinian Birthright! Let's insist that it allows pro-Israel viewpoints! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Can one imagine if Israeli Jews marked the "catastrophe" which began to befall them from 1920 to 1948 when they were expelled from Gaza, Hevron, and all of Judea and Samaria AND their Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem?  How would the world have embraced them from 1948 to 1967 if they had cried and protested the same way as the Arabs continue to do, and ended up just like some Israeli Arabs who continue to dream of a world without any Jewish sovereignty over ANY land in the world ? ]


Israeli Arabs mark Palestinian ‘catastrophe’ of 1948 in annual march


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hyenas join the Zionist Attack Zoo ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

MUST SEE: Saudi Arabian Muslim Goes Public with an Unbelievable Message for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel haters just make things up, examples 3298 and 3299: The library and cute girl martyr that don't exist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Golan Heights Eagles Die from Poisoning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Outgoing French ambassador to the US Gérard Araud is a long-time anti-Israel basher and vocal antisemite.  In a parting interview with the _Atlantic,_ he said that Israel will have to either make Palestinians totally stateless or turn them into its citizens. “They won’t make them citizens of Israel,” he said. “So they will have to make it official…which is an apartheid. There will be officially an apartheid state. They are in fact already.”

Peculiar semantics aside, Araud’s slander is smart. It levels an accusation about what may happen in the future, which is extremely difficult to refute. If someone tells an individual, “You are a rapist,” proof can be demanded. But if one says instead, “You will be a rapist someday,” nothing has to be proven. The falsehood of the hateful accusation is not made fully clear until the accused person dies. By placing his emphasis on Israel’s future ignominy as an apartheid state, Araud feels comfortable throwing in the aside that Israel is already such a state.

Of all people, a French ambassador should be among the last to slander Israel in this way.

(full article online)

The Cleverest Kind of Lie: Accusing Israel of Future Crimes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some 75,000 Palestinian Arabs pass through the crossings from Judea and Samaria to Jerusalem as part of the Ramadan prayers.

(full article online)

75,000 Palestinian Arabs pray in Jerusalem

180,000 Muslims pray peacefully at Al-Aqsa Mosque on first Friday of Ramadan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist imam delivers opening prayers in US House


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jew hatred is getting to this, all over the world.  No, it is not about Israel, never has been.  Its existence, yes.  Its actions to defend the country and the population?  No. ]

Anti-Zionists in ultra-Orthodox neighborhood attack firemen on Independence Day


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I See it: Doing what comes naturally – the West’s suicidal animus


----------



## Sixties Fan

They were tried and sent back to prison to serve out original sentences, as were over 50 more for violating terms of release.

(full article online)

100 terrorists released in Shalit deal returned to terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday in London I saw a few thousand people march down Regent Street, past Piccadilly and into Whitehall. All the usual faces were present, hard-core antisemites and Holocaust deniers leading a bunch of foolish sheep. They sang songs about destroying Israel through violence, they held aloft antisemitic signs and they gave antisemitic speeches. The only media that did report it, presented it as some type of peace march. Events such as this show how distorted and dangerous the discussion over Israel and British Jews has become.

*The preparation*
The Palestine Solidarity Campaign (PSC) set up the event in London. Everyone knows that hate and racism runs through the veins of this organisation. My report into the high levels of antisemitism in the PSC was published in Feb 2017. Last week the Evening Standard published their own expose of the antisemitism in the group. According to all my research, when people who wave the Palestinian flag gather in the UK, at least 40% of them share antisemitic ideologies. For someone like me, seeing thousands walk proudly through London’s streets, an event such as this is truly sickening. Stop the War Coalition and Friends of Al Aqsa also helped organise the event. Buses were arranged nationally and there was talk of this being ‘the largest’ demonstration ever:

(full article online)

Eyewitness account: Antisemitic hate walks through London once more


----------



## Sixties Fan

70 years ago today: UN admits #Israel as peace-loving member state.

Over time, dictators hijacked the UN.

Now:






 Israel, 0.1% of world population, gets 78% of UN condemnations





 Saudi on @UNHumanRights Council





 Iran judges @UN_Women's rights





 Syria chaired @UN_Disarmament

Hillel Neuer (@HillelNeuer) | Twitter


----------



## rylah

*Orthodox Jewish journalist goes undercover in the 'silent jihad'*
*Journalist disguises himself as sheikh and enters world Islamic strongholds. How much does religion affect field coverage?
*
New series will be broadcast by _News 10's_ Arab Desk head Tzvi Yehezkeli.

Entitled _False Identity_, the series is presented by Yehezkeli, who impersonated a Muslim Brotherhood sympathizer seeking to contribute to and join the organization.

Yehezkeli received close consultation from intelligence companies, as well as the Shin Bet internal security agency, and the Mossad. To perfect his identity, he obtained a genuine Syrian passport, a Palestinian Authority passport for backup, and an Internet signature of an active business in Jordan with a website and verification address.

Under the name "Sheikh Abu Hamza", Yehezkeli went equipped with quality photographic equipment disguised in a garment button and camera glasses deep into the state of affairs that he calls the "silent jihad".

Yehezkeli, who has become Torah-observant in recent years, sees added value in the fact that he surveyed the field and encountered Islam as a religious person. "Once a person serves the Creator he becomes more sensitive to forgeries. On the one hand, it helps me know the material and identify with believers, although I disagree with their way. The fact that I'm religious allows me to open my eyes even more, I can't be swayed by this aspect." Yehezkeli also adds that part of his rapprochement with the religious world may have been due to his preoccupation with his coverage: "They opened a door for me to enter in a more real side."

"But Islam needs a deep understanding of itself," says Yehezkeli, and hopes that there will be a reform in Islam as is happening in Saudi Arabia.

In a conversation with _Arutz Sheva_, Yehezkeli explains that the world already understands ISIS terror and stands up to it, but is now facing a new and quiet jihad, which according to Islam is the last Jihad, the Apocalyptic Jihad where Islam takes over the West not by war, but by quietly penetrating Western societies.

Yehezkeli notes that a ruling of the 1990s by a senior Muslim jurist states: "The occupation of the West will be done without war but quietly, with infiltration and subversion."

The five-episode series_ Silent Jihad_ surveys Turkey, Germany, France, and the United States.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zahav does not claim that there is no Levantine influence - it revels in it, as its webpage says:

" Zahav offers a small plates menu that encourages guests to sample the large variety of cultural influences on the cuisine of Israel - from Eastern Europe to North Africa and from Persia to the Eastern Mediterranean.It isn't that Israeli restaurateurs are trying to steal anyone else's cuisine - it is that people who hate Israel are claiming that there is no such thing as Israeli cuisine, which is a fusion and update of the others. Those critics are the liars, not the Israelis."

If a Palestinian Arab wants to open a five star restaurant and call the food Palestinian cuisine (which never existed as a separate cuisine) and get an award from James Beard and they call it "Palestinian cuisine," no one would give a damn. The Lebanese and Syrians and Egyptians who actually created the cuisine won't care.

What is going on here is not defending Palestinian culture, such as it is. It is demonizing Israel and everything Israeli. It is a sick attempt to tag everything Israeli with the "genocide" label. It isn't righteous anger, but pure hate.

(full article online)

An Israeli restaurant in Philadelphia is accused of "cultural genocide" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Well, it is a suggestion....one the Arab Palestinians will not even consider.  They Must take back the land from the Jews....their honor depends on it]

Qatar keeps dumping money on Gaza. Some $30 million today and $1 billion over the past few years.

I have an alternative suggestion.

Qatar is 11,581 square kilometers in area.

Gaza is 365 square kilometers in area.

Qatar's population is about 2,650,000.

Gaza's population is almost 2,000,000.

It's obvious.

Why send Qatar money to Gaza?

Send Gazans to Qatar.

More than enough room.

Okay, there may be citizenship problems but it's no big deal to be a citizen of Gaza either.


My Right Word: The Qatari Solution to the Gaza Problem


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Well, it is a suggestion....one the Arab Palestinians will not even consider.  They Must take back the land from the Jews....their honor depends on it]
> 
> Qatar keeps dumping money on Gaza. Some $30 million today and $1 billion over the past few years.
> 
> I have an alternative suggestion.
> 
> Qatar is 11,581 square kilometers in area.
> 
> Gaza is 365 square kilometers in area.
> 
> Qatar's population is about 2,650,000.
> 
> Gaza's population is almost 2,000,000.
> 
> It's obvious.
> 
> Why send Qatar money to Gaza?
> 
> Send Gazans to Qatar.
> 
> More than enough room.
> 
> Okay, there may be citizenship problems but it's no big deal to be a citizen of Gaza either.
> 
> 
> My Right Word: The Qatari Solution to the Gaza Problem




They are "refugees" anyway ... Right!?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And again, they stand together against their common imaginary enemy.....the Jews ]

The European Union has pledging to give the Palestinian Authority 15 million euros to cover the salaries of public employees—salaries that leader Mahmoud Abbas cut to keep up the P.A.’s payments to imprisoned and released terrorists, wounded terrorists and the families of dead terrorists.

Abbas has declared that the P.A. is “obligated” to continue rewarding the terrorist prisoners and families of so-called “martyrs.”

(full article online)

EU to cover Palestinian Authority salaries and pensions for month of April


----------



## Sixties Fan

The long history of anti-Israel bias by Shakir and HRW is a critical consideration for Israel in deciding whether Shakir has a “right” to remain in the country as a human rights worker.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel bias at Human Rights Watch (Part 1: Omar Shakir)


----------



## Sixties Fan

I've seen many articles, including one today from AlGhad.tv, that say as a fact that Israeli archaeologists have never found a single stone in Jerusalem that testifies to an ancient Jewish city there.

  Jewish archaeologists unanimously agree that there is no Jewish impact in Jerusalem, despite the years spent by the Israeli occupation authorities in searching for Jewish monuments in the city, through excavations on the outskirts of the city, to prove their Jewishness....The results of the excavations that took place in Jerusalem since 1964 until today, confirmed the facts that all historical and archaeological sites are of churches, mosques, houses, schools, monasteries...No trace of the reign of David or Solomon or the kings of the children of Israel can be found within the walls of Jerusalem. This theme has been around for a while. In 2016, in the official Palestinian Authority newspaper, a columnist wrote:
 All of their news is a crime or lies... I challenge them daily to bring me one Jewish archaeological remnant from Jerusalem, or to show us a rock from the alleged Temple.The irony is that they say this in context of Jews fabricating history.

Even Yasir Arafat claimed at Camp David that the Jewish Temples were not in Jerusalem, but in Nablus.

Even the Arabs know they are lying. Plenty of Muslim literature before 1967 freely admits the existence of Jewish Temples in Jerusalem.






There is not a single Israeli archaeologist who doubts that the two Jewish Temples were in Jerusalem, even the ones who say that the Kingdom of David was much smaller than the Bible says. From Haaretz in 2015:

(full article online)

Arabs continue to claim that there is no evidence of Jewish history in Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

One cannot understand Arab society without understanding the honor/shame dynamic.

It is not racist to point out that Arabs are brought up in a culture where receiving honor, and avoiding shame, are the top priorities. Westerners, on the other hand, are raised in a "guilt" society. In the West, what you do has inherent value even if no one else knows about it; in the Arab world nearly everything is dependent on how you are perceived as opposed to what you are.

In Arab culture, shame must be avoided at all costs. This is why there are so-called "honor killings." Even someone's life can be sacrificed to preserve one's supposed honor.






Arabs historically regarded themselves as warriors, with romantic Islamic artwork showing Muslims on horseback with swords fighting their enemies.

Yet Arabs and Muslims have lost wars many times in their history to the Christian West, possibly starting in 732 with the Battle of Tours.

After a while, it was not considered so shameful to lose to the Christians and their powerful armies.

This never applied to Jews, though.

(full article online)

The Nakba of Shame ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One cannot understand Arab society without understanding the honor/shame dynamic.
> 
> It is not racist to point out that Arabs are brought up in a culture where receiving honor, and avoiding shame, are the top priorities. Westerners, on the other hand, are raised in a "guilt" society. In the West, what you do has inherent value even if no one else knows about it; in the Arab world nearly everything is dependent on how you are perceived as opposed to what you are.
> 
> In Arab culture, shame must be avoided at all costs. This is why there are so-called "honor killings." Even someone's life can be sacrificed to preserve one's supposed honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs historically regarded themselves as warriors, with romantic Islamic artwork showing Muslims on horseback with swords fighting their enemies.
> 
> Yet Arabs and Muslims have lost wars many times in their history to the Christian West, possibly starting in 732 with the Battle of Tours.
> 
> After a while, it was not considered so shameful to lose to the Christians and their powerful armies.
> 
> This never applied to Jews, though.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Nakba of Shame ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> In Arab culture, shame must be avoided at all costs. This is why there are so-called "honor killings." Even someone's life can be sacrificed to preserve one's supposed honor.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot understand Arab society without understanding the honor/shame dynamic.
> 
> It is not racist to point out that Arabs are brought up in a culture where receiving honor, and avoiding shame, are the top priorities. Westerners, on the other hand, are raised in a "guilt" society. In the West, what you do has inherent value even if no one else knows about it; in the Arab world nearly everything is dependent on how you are perceived as opposed to what you are.
> 
> In Arab culture, shame must be avoided at all costs. This is why there are so-called "honor killings." Even someone's life can be sacrificed to preserve one's supposed honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs historically regarded themselves as warriors, with romantic Islamic artwork showing Muslims on horseback with swords fighting their enemies.
> 
> Yet Arabs and Muslims have lost wars many times in their history to the Christian West, possibly starting in 732 with the Battle of Tours.
> 
> After a while, it was not considered so shameful to lose to the Christians and their powerful armies.
> 
> This never applied to Jews, though.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Nakba of Shame ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Arab culture, shame must be avoided at all costs. This is why there are so-called "honor killings." Even someone's life can be sacrificed to preserve one's supposed honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



NOTES PA WOMEN'S AFFAIRS ADVISER: MOST JUDGES ARE MEN, SYMPATHIZE WITH MEN, AND 'OFTEN THROW BLAME ON THE WOMAN, EVEN WHERE THERE IS AN ATTACK ON HER'


*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ti...der-palestinians-say-law-judges-outdated/amp/

*
*As so-called ‘honor killers’ get away with murder, Palestinians say law, judges outdated*

*12,000 sign petition to Abbas, initiated by Palestinian women’s rights groups, to cancel Article 99 of the Jordanian penal code, which they say encourages murder*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Nazis, White Supremacists, Muslims......hunting season continues.....on Jews.....another Pogrom, another Inquisition......and these are to be "modern times", when people have learned to not repeat the same mistakes?]

Swedish police identify attacker who stabbed Jewish woman


----------



## Ropey

Ravi Toro Valerie

Anything to say?


----------



## Hollie

I thought this was funny. The Pal’istanian authority welfare fraud is volunteering the Jordanians to form a “confederation”. 

Read that to mean the Islamic terrorist “Pal’istanians” want another source  of a bottomless pit of welfare fraud money. 

How quick does anyone think the Jordanians will be to accept the social and financial burden of so called Pal’istanians.


*PA ‘ready to talk’ about confederation with Jordan*

PA ‘ready to talk’ about confederation with Jordan


May 18, 2019 at 1:20 pm | Published in: Jordan, Middle East, News, Palestine




Palestinians seen at the anniversary march of the "Great March of Return" and "Palestinian Land Day" protests at Israel-Gaza border on March 30, 2019 [Mohammad Asad / Middle East Monitor]

The PA’s Ambassador to Moscow, Abdel-Hafeez Nofal, said that the PA is “ready to talk about a confederal union” with Jordan, _Al-Resala_ newspaper reported yesterday.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Love of the Land: Question. Is there room in the academy for honest scholarship on Israel? - by Jonathan S. Tobin


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel bias at Human Rights Watch (Part 2: Two decades of anti-Zionism)


----------



## Sixties Fan

.@UNESCO Artist for Peace tweets picture of a Rothschild to illustrate corruption ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel bias at Human Rights Watch (Part 2: Two decades of anti-Zionism)


----------



## Hollie

I thought it was funny that someone with a phony title “*Minister of Religious Affairs” *within the Islamic terrorist / criminal enterprise headed by Mahmoud Abbas, would be sniping at the competing Islamic terrorist / criminal enterprise in Gaza with accusations of “stealing aid money”. 

The competing Islamic terrorist / criminal enterprise franchises have both amassed incredible wealth through exploitation of the UNRWA welfare fraud and that wholesome Islamic value of thievery. It’s the modern day equivalent of raiding caravans.  
*


MAHMOUD ABBAS'S ADVISER: HAMAS IS STEALING AID MONEY FROM GAZA - REPORT

Mahmoud Abbas's adviser: Hamas is stealing aid money from Gaza - report

 President Mahmoud Abbas's Minister of Religious Affairs Mahmoud Al-Habbash said Hamas is stealing aid money from Gaza, according to a Channel 13 report on Monday.  

"They steal the aid and then sell most of it, and they lie that and say they are distributing the money to poor families in order to deceive and get more donations - so they can steal them too," he wrote on his Facebook page.

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

People who "speak truth to power" like @btselem @hrw @amnesty will never speak truth to Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Popular Jewish, Arab Artists Perform Side by Side at Acre Music Festival


----------



## Hollie

Those poor, Bal’istanians. There is a growing Arab-Moslem presence at the “What To Do With The Competing Islamic Terrorist Franchises”, conference.

The Arabs-Moslems see this as a way to blunt the Shia Iranian influence in the region while Hamas and Fatah see the conference as a direct threat to their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement. 


*UAE, Saudi Arabia confirm attendance at Bahrain peace conference*

*https://www.jns.org/uae-saudi-arabia-confirm-attendance-at-bahrain-peace-conference/*

Israeli Finance Minister Moshe Kahlon also set to attend • P.A. Minister Ahmed Majdalani: “Any Palestinian who takes part is nothing but a collaborator.”




Those Bal’istanians get completely unraveled when they see any possible change to their UNRWA welfare fraud.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two million dollars "to the terrorist who stabbed and shot my father"


----------



## member

Sixties Fan said:


> I will not start a thread after each news which comes out. This one will be it.
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.  Thank you.







​












 March, 2017​



 All the News 

 Anti-Israel Posters will 


not read or 

 discuss





I believe it….Especially about the terrorists 



…


----------



## Sixties Fan

Marc Lamont Hill slams Mizrahi Jews as 'identity category' of Palestinian


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brigitte Gabriel defends Jews in one of the best speeches the UN has ever heard


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Brigitte Gabriel defends Jews in one of the best speeches the UN has ever heard


Brigitte Gabriel is a piece of work.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brigitte Gabriel defends Jews in one of the best speeches the UN has ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> Brigitte Gabriel is a piece of work.
Click to expand...





 *"Gabriel is a piece of work..."*










* 
“The United Nations has been a place of Jew hatred and Israel hatred. Resolution after resolution has been passed attacking the Jewish state. **Reports** have criticized Israel – but they are false. So many other world problems are ignored because the UN is obsessed with condemning Israel for nothing. Christians are being slaughtered throughout the Muslim world. Terrorists are murdering Jews. And the UN talks about Israel’s “war crimes.”*


"But Brigitte Gabriel got up at the UN and addressed antisemitism in a way that many others will not. Her speech is honest, clear, and needs to be heard by all. Standing up for Jews and defending Israel is not easy to do in front of the organization that rejects it too often. She says in her speech, “To deny the connection of the Jewish people to the land of Israel is antisemitism in its purest form.” Yet so many DO deny it."


"The world denies a lot of truths about the Jewish people. Gabriel addresses many important points in her speech. She brings the facts. She tries to tell the world what Hamas does and how the world falls for it. Israel is blamed, but Hamas is at fault. What will the world’s response be to her powerful speech?"


"Will she help them see the truth? If they can’t 

 see the truth after hearing her speech, we are in trouble."


What was wrong with what she said? it’s ALL true.  …………and…. least she wasn’t holding up “a religious book and a bazooka gun” at the same time with her face covered.....


..... like “some 

 barbaric terrorist."


----------



## Hollie

Israel winning hearts and minds Korans.

It’s becoming more evident that the greater threat to Sunni islam’istan is the dreaded “Shia Crescent”. While the neighboring Sunni Islam franchises really have no incentive to accept any of the social and political burdens of the Pal’istanians, they have an even greater incentive to actively denigrate the Pal’istanians for aligning with the Shia Iranian heretics. 




*Arab Allies want Israel to crush Hamas*

*http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx/23931*

Arab autocrats, who need Israel far more than Israel needs them, desire a confident Israel to crush its enemies, not a craven country that bends to terrorists.

Rafael Castro,  27/05/19 09:26 | updated: 16:30
Share

Prime Minister Netanyahu takes pride in new cooperation and communication channels with Arab governments. Formal and informal ties with Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Oman contribute to a growing Jewish confidence that Arab countries are finally accepting a sovereign Jewish state in their midst.

This delusion is embraced by Jews desirous to confuse a short-term tactical embrace with a fundamental shift in attitudes. The bitter truth is that none of the autocrats that Israeli diplomats or Jewish communal leaders meet has the best interests of Jews or Israelis at heart.

These leaders are simply reading the writing on the wall. They understand that under the Trump Administration, adequate relations with Israel are a prerequisite for support in confronting Iranian Shiite imperialism, which threatens their territories and their autocracies. It is therefore irresponsible to attribute Arab overtures towards Israel to anything save base political survival instincts.


----------



## Hollie

I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash. 

An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza. 

The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.  
*


MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING

UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
*
The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.

Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.


OK, so what did they do?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what did they do?
Click to expand...


You missed the point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what did they do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
Click to expand...

Indeed, point it out. I couldn't find it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what did they do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, point it out. I couldn't find it.
Click to expand...


Indeed, how does that address my post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what did they do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, point it out. I couldn't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, how does that address my post?
Click to expand...

Ah, so you couldn't find it either.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the article is really implying that both the UN and Egypt are hoping to keep the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza on a short leash.
> 
> An angry, and I mean _angry_ Israeli military cut loose following continued Islamic terrorist attacks could do real damage to Gaza.
> 
> The UN has to be concerned with that because they will be a primary source of the welfare funds to repair the damage.
> *
> 
> 
> MLADENOV: UN AND EGYPT WORKING TO KEEP GAZA FROM EXPLODING
> 
> UN Mideast envoy: UN and Egypt working to keep Gaza from exploding
> *
> The UN has worked “actively and constructively” with Egypt to keep the situation in Gaza from exploding, the UN’s Mideast envoy Nickolay Mladenov said on Monday.
> 
> Mladenov’s comments, at a conference on Israel’s relations with the UN held at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) in Tel Aviv, comes some three weeks after the latest round of fighting in Gaza, which saw some 700 rockets fired on Israel from Gaza in a 48-hour period. Mladenov and the Egyptians were instrumental in drawing up understandings that led to an end to the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what did they do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, point it out. I couldn't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, how does that address my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so you couldn't find it either.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Mindful

JTA) – It is dangerous to identify publicly as Jewish in Germany, including wearing a kippah, Germany’s commissioner on anti-Semitism said.

In a wide-ranging interview, Felix Klein told the Berliner Morgenpost on May 24 that he could not recommend that Jews wear a kippah everywhere and any time in Germany. He also said public servants must be better educated to combat anti-Semitism.

Recent government statistics show a 20 percent rise in the number of anti-Semitic crimes reported in the past year, with a total of about 1,800 in 2018. The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.

In the controversial interview published in newspapers of the Funke Media Group, Klein – appointed to his position in the Interior Ministry last year – was asked about the safety of wearing the traditional Jewish head covering.

“My opinion has unfortunately changed on that point,” he answered. “I can’t recommend that Jews can wear a kippah everywhere and any time.  Sad to say.”

He added that it was urgent that the government do a better job of preparing public servants: “There is a clear definition of anti-Semitism [the International Alliance for Holocaust Remembrance definition, which Germany adopted in 2017] and it must be taught in police academies. It also must be included in the training of teachers and lawyers.”

The comments have prompted numerous strong reactions from Jews here, including rabbis who always wear a head-covering.

“Klein’s intentions are good, but we know that hiding our identity was never the solution,” Yehuda Teichtal, a Berlin community rabbi and head of the city’s Jüdisches Bildungszentrum Chabad Lubawitsch, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency in a telephone interview.

“Of course we have to take security precautions, use our heads and not walk into a place” that could be dangerous, added Teichtal, who in 2017 did a “kippah walk” through the city’s Kreuzberg neighborhood, a district with a large Muslim population.

It is dangerous to wear a kippah in Germany, anti-Semitism official says - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Mindful

Mindful said:


> JTA) – It is dangerous to identify publicly as Jewish in Germany, including wearing a kippah, Germany’s commissioner on anti-Semitism said.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview, Felix Klein told the Berliner Morgenpost on May 24 that he could not recommend that Jews wear a kippah everywhere and any time in Germany. He also said public servants must be better educated to combat anti-Semitism.
> 
> Recent government statistics show a 20 percent rise in the number of anti-Semitic crimes reported in the past year, with a total of about 1,800 in 2018. The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> In the controversial interview published in newspapers of the Funke Media Group, Klein – appointed to his position in the Interior Ministry last year – was asked about the safety of wearing the traditional Jewish head covering.
> 
> “My opinion has unfortunately changed on that point,” he answered. “I can’t recommend that Jews can wear a kippah everywhere and any time.  Sad to say.”
> 
> He added that it was urgent that the government do a better job of preparing public servants: “There is a clear definition of anti-Semitism [the International Alliance for Holocaust Remembrance definition, which Germany adopted in 2017] and it must be taught in police academies. It also must be included in the training of teachers and lawyers.”
> 
> The comments have prompted numerous strong reactions from Jews here, including rabbis who always wear a head-covering.
> 
> “Klein’s intentions are good, but we know that hiding our identity was never the solution,” Yehuda Teichtal, a Berlin community rabbi and head of the city’s Jüdisches Bildungszentrum Chabad Lubawitsch, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency in a telephone interview.
> 
> “Of course we have to take security precautions, use our heads and not walk into a place” that could be dangerous, added Teichtal, who in 2017 did a “kippah walk” through the city’s Kreuzberg neighborhood, a district with a large Muslim population.
> 
> It is dangerous to wear a kippah in Germany, anti-Semitism official says - Jewish Telegraphic Agency




Does this also apply to the wearing of Magen David and Chai necklaces?


----------



## Mindful

Rabbi Celso Cukierkorn's comment:

'Hitler did not manage a Judenrein Europe, now it's on its way to happen'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> JTA) – It is dangerous to identify publicly as Jewish in Germany, including wearing a kippah, Germany’s commissioner on anti-Semitism said.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview, Felix Klein told the Berliner Morgenpost on May 24 that he could not recommend that Jews wear a kippah everywhere and any time in Germany. He also said public servants must be better educated to combat anti-Semitism.
> 
> Recent government statistics show a 20 percent rise in the number of anti-Semitic crimes reported in the past year, with a total of about 1,800 in 2018. The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> In the controversial interview published in newspapers of the Funke Media Group, Klein – appointed to his position in the Interior Ministry last year – was asked about the safety of wearing the traditional Jewish head covering.
> 
> “My opinion has unfortunately changed on that point,” he answered. “I can’t recommend that Jews can wear a kippah everywhere and any time.  Sad to say.”
> 
> He added that it was urgent that the government do a better job of preparing public servants: “There is a clear definition of anti-Semitism [the International Alliance for Holocaust Remembrance definition, which Germany adopted in 2017] and it must be taught in police academies. It also must be included in the training of teachers and lawyers.”
> 
> The comments have prompted numerous strong reactions from Jews here, including rabbis who always wear a head-covering.
> 
> “Klein’s intentions are good, but we know that hiding our identity was never the solution,” Yehuda Teichtal, a Berlin community rabbi and head of the city’s Jüdisches Bildungszentrum Chabad Lubawitsch, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency in a telephone interview.
> 
> “Of course we have to take security precautions, use our heads and not walk into a place” that could be dangerous, added Teichtal, who in 2017 did a “kippah walk” through the city’s Kreuzberg neighborhood, a district with a large Muslim population.
> 
> It is dangerous to wear a kippah in Germany, anti-Semitism official says - Jewish Telegraphic Agency





Mindful said:


> The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.


So they trample BDS.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> JTA) – It is dangerous to identify publicly as Jewish in Germany, including wearing a kippah, Germany’s commissioner on anti-Semitism said.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview, Felix Klein told the Berliner Morgenpost on May 24 that he could not recommend that Jews wear a kippah everywhere and any time in Germany. He also said public servants must be better educated to combat anti-Semitism.
> 
> Recent government statistics show a 20 percent rise in the number of anti-Semitic crimes reported in the past year, with a total of about 1,800 in 2018. The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> In the controversial interview published in newspapers of the Funke Media Group, Klein – appointed to his position in the Interior Ministry last year – was asked about the safety of wearing the traditional Jewish head covering.
> 
> “My opinion has unfortunately changed on that point,” he answered. “I can’t recommend that Jews can wear a kippah everywhere and any time.  Sad to say.”
> 
> He added that it was urgent that the government do a better job of preparing public servants: “There is a clear definition of anti-Semitism [the International Alliance for Holocaust Remembrance definition, which Germany adopted in 2017] and it must be taught in police academies. It also must be included in the training of teachers and lawyers.”
> 
> The comments have prompted numerous strong reactions from Jews here, including rabbis who always wear a head-covering.
> 
> “Klein’s intentions are good, but we know that hiding our identity was never the solution,” Yehuda Teichtal, a Berlin community rabbi and head of the city’s Jüdisches Bildungszentrum Chabad Lubawitsch, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency in a telephone interview.
> 
> “Of course we have to take security precautions, use our heads and not walk into a place” that could be dangerous, added Teichtal, who in 2017 did a “kippah walk” through the city’s Kreuzberg neighborhood, a district with a large Muslim population.
> 
> It is dangerous to wear a kippah in Germany, anti-Semitism official says - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they trample BDS.
Click to expand...




Don't tell me.

I already know.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> JTA) – It is dangerous to identify publicly as Jewish in Germany, including wearing a kippah, Germany’s commissioner on anti-Semitism said.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview, Felix Klein told the Berliner Morgenpost on May 24 that he could not recommend that Jews wear a kippah everywhere and any time in Germany. He also said public servants must be better educated to combat anti-Semitism.
> 
> Recent government statistics show a 20 percent rise in the number of anti-Semitic crimes reported in the past year, with a total of about 1,800 in 2018. The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> In the controversial interview published in newspapers of the Funke Media Group, Klein – appointed to his position in the Interior Ministry last year – was asked about the safety of wearing the traditional Jewish head covering.
> 
> “My opinion has unfortunately changed on that point,” he answered. “I can’t recommend that Jews can wear a kippah everywhere and any time.  Sad to say.”
> 
> He added that it was urgent that the government do a better job of preparing public servants: “There is a clear definition of anti-Semitism [the International Alliance for Holocaust Remembrance definition, which Germany adopted in 2017] and it must be taught in police academies. It also must be included in the training of teachers and lawyers.”
> 
> The comments have prompted numerous strong reactions from Jews here, including rabbis who always wear a head-covering.
> 
> “Klein’s intentions are good, but we know that hiding our identity was never the solution,” Yehuda Teichtal, a Berlin community rabbi and head of the city’s Jüdisches Bildungszentrum Chabad Lubawitsch, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency in a telephone interview.
> 
> “Of course we have to take security precautions, use our heads and not walk into a place” that could be dangerous, added Teichtal, who in 2017 did a “kippah walk” through the city’s Kreuzberg neighborhood, a district with a large Muslim population.
> 
> It is dangerous to wear a kippah in Germany, anti-Semitism official says - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crimes for which a perpetrator or motive is known were attributed to the far-right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they trample BDS.
Click to expand...


Could it be more revealing of BDS, that You stoop so low as to use the threat of violence against wearing Jewish symbols in the public, as a comparison to excuse BDS racist bigotry?


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help



*Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*

What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
for translation press "cc".


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are so desperate for a history in Eretz Yisrael, which is non-existent, that they actually have to invent one.  How pathetic is that!  Meanwhile, as anyone who has ever been there knows, every single inch of Israel is full of Jewish history.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are so desperate for a history in Eretz Yisrael, which is non-existent, that they actually have to invent one.  How pathetic is that!  Meanwhile, as anyone who has ever been there knows, every single inch of Israel is full of Jewish history.
Click to expand...


Just to be clear:  I meant that Palestinian history is non-existent, and I didn't mean that Eretz Yisrael is non-existent, Gd forbid.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
Click to expand...


Why is that funny, Tinmore?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
Click to expand...

Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.

Now *that *is funny.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.
> 
> Now *that *is funny.
Click to expand...


I find it funny how the EU has now become "Palestinians".
Just shows You the historic authenticity of the invented nation.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.
> 
> Now *that *is funny.
Click to expand...


Still trying to convince me of something?

Now that isn't *even* funny.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.
> 
> Now *that *is funny.
Click to expand...


"Pal'istanians" who were invented by an Egyptian terrorist in the late 1960's.

Now, *that* really is funny.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.
> 
> Now *that *is funny.
Click to expand...


It's about WHAT they are building--an artificial ancient village from an invented history.  Meanwhile, REAL artifacts and relics from Israel and Judea's glorious past are discovered every day, such as coins featuring the likeness of Bar-Kokhba who fought against the Romans, seals from the House of David, bells from the robes of a High Priest in Jerusalem, etc.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*PA slander: Israel is an "apartheid state";*
*but Israeli Arabs experience real democracy*

*In Israel's recent elections:*

*12 Israeli Arabs elected to Israel's Parliament*
*50% of Israeli Arabs chose to vote*
*At least 112,000 Israeli Arabs (27%) voted for Zionist parties in exclusively Arab cities and towns:*

*35,783 Israeli-Arabs voted for Meretz*
*33,453 Israeli-Arabs voted for Blue and White*
*9,404 Israeli-Arabs voted for Likud*
*8,268 Israeli-Arabs voted for Shas*
*6,516 Israeli-Arabs voted for Yisrael Beiteinu*

27% of Israeli Arabs voted for Zionist parties in recent elections  - PMW Bulletins


----------



## rylah

*Stabbing victim was attacked after leaving Old City synagogue*
*One in critical condition, one in moderate condition, after terror attack in Jerusalem's Old City. Terrorist shot and killed.*

One of the victims in Friday morning’s terror attack in the Old City of Jerusalem has been identified as a 16-year-old boy, who was attacked as he made his way from morning prayers at a local synagogue back to his yeshiva.

“On his way back from the Hurva synagogue to the yeshiva, someone jumped him from one of the courtyards,” the victim’s father told _Reshet Bet_.

“The ridiculous thing is that at the beginning, the police told him to ‘Get out of here’, they didn’t understand that he was wounded. He walked to the synagogue to call for help.”

The victim had been learning overnight at his yeshiva, then went to the Hurva synagogue for morning prayers.

“At first he didn’t realize that he had been stabbed by a knife,” his father continued, “he thought he had been punched in the back. His brother was with him, and they started to run towards the Hurva synagogue, and there they called for help.”

During the terror attack another victim, estimated to be about 50 years of age, was also stabbed, leaving him in critical condition. He was evacuated to Shaare Zedek Medical Center. He has been admitted to the hospital’s intensive care ward, and is unconscious and on assisted breathing.

Authorities say the terrorist entered the Old City at around 6:20 a.m. via Damascus Gate, stabbed his first victim on a side street, then fled the scene. As he ran, the terrorist spotted his second victim, stabbing him before being shot to death by Israeli police officers.

Full article: *Israel National News*


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Yisroel Goldstein*

The rabbi of San Diego synagogue who survived the shooting attack 30 days ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Time to rebuild northern Samaria


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians Build Fake ‘Ancient’ Village with the EU’s Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegal European Union project creates a brand new "ancient village"*
> 
> What the UN and media hide, report from the ground by Regavim,
> for translation press "cc".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel bitching about Palestinians building in Palestine.
> 
> Now *that *is funny.
Click to expand...





*Why is that funny, Tinmore?*





 *"Now that is funny."*

there you go again globbing all Palestnians into one neat little package. 




uh-uh.  

 you gotta watch where they go.... (build).



[the Government] of the palestinians are mindless terrorists.......so yes, it stands to reason, they'll be some 

 bitching about it.


what do you expect.  Dopey palestinian terrorists........




  if only they'd ...disband.......


----------



## Hollie

Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot. 


*Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*

*Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*

*
*

*






Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.

But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *


Keep shooting unarmed civilians.

More fuel for BDS.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
Click to expand...



Interesting, since the late 1930's when Arabs started the BDS,
the foreign relations of Israel only improve.

And Haman was hanged on a tree intended for Mordechai...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Hollie, et al,

This story is just so heart-breaking.  



Hollie said:


> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do._
> 
> _But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts._
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I am so saddened by some of these deadly combat slingshots operators stories _(especially the ones pictured here)_ that I wonder if there should be a special _Cryonics_ program that for these destitute Hostile Arab Palestinians and their families.  Just freeze them all until medical advancement, psychiatric care, and employment opportunities emerge sometime into the future? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
Click to expand...


Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Hollie, et al,
> 
> This story is just so heart-breaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do._
> 
> _But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am so saddened by some of these deadly combat slingshots operators stories _(especially the ones pictured here)_ that I wonder if there should be a special _Cryonics_ program that for these destitute Hostile Arab Palestinians and their families.  Just freeze them all until medical advancement, psychiatric care, and employment opportunities emerge sometime into the future?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I have to question the choices made by a 35 year old man with six children.

Despite the cradle to grave program of Jew hatred that is a part of Arab-Moslem culture, I still have to hold _Mohammed Mikdad _responsible for the choices he makes.


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorists make poor choices for civil government. 

Wow. Never saw that one comin’.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.
Click to expand...

Load of hooey. I have seen many photos and videos and not one gun, uniform, or Hamas flag.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorists make poor choices for civil government.
> 
> Wow. Never saw that one comin’.


Pot - Kettle!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many photos and videos and not one gun, uniform, or Hamas flag.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot. 

You won’t be able to acknowledge the facts which is why your denials are expected. 

Would you care to offer the “peaceful protests” slogan?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists make poor choices for civil government.
> 
> Wow. Never saw that one comin’.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot - Kettle!
Click to expand...



That’s odd. You’re comparing successful, vibrant examples of representative governments with your failed mini-caliphates that exist at the benefit of western welfare donations.


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
*
For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain, 
throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...

Irony much?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> *Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
> *
> For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain,
> throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...
> 
> Irony much?



Just proved they are nothing but Savages who don’t deserve their own “ state”


----------



## rylah

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
> *
> For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain,
> throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...
> 
> Irony much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just proved they are nothing but Savages who don’t deserve their own “ state”
Click to expand...


They are savages, and their totally irrational behavior, seems to me, is used to give Israel a clear and bold sign...

Simply can't be overlooked - Israel's enemies are the ones destroying the last frontiers for our full return. I know might sound too "out there" - but so did the people of '48, everyone thought Arabs were about to totally annihilate us, including Americans, others knew it was the breaking point and start of Israel's independence. Just like Rabbi Akiva who saw the streets of Jerusalem come alive when everyone cried seeing oxen walking out of the Holy of Holies.

The oxen got bigger and fatter and much more numerous in numbers, but that too only means that's the highest they can get before complete decline. Gathering last force before the last breath, brain already dying off. That's the destruction on top of the Mount.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many photos and videos and not one gun, uniform, or Hamas flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> You won’t be able to acknowledge the facts which is why your denials are expected.
> 
> Would you care to offer the “peaceful protests” slogan?
Click to expand...

How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many photos and videos and not one gun, uniform, or Hamas flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> You won’t be able to acknowledge the facts which is why your denials are expected.
> 
> Would you care to offer the “peaceful protests” slogan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
Click to expand...


When You demand Arab domination on several continents,
and call it a "cage" when Israel refuses to disappear.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.



P F Tinmore said:


> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?


*(COMMENT)*

The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.

What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.


The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The gee-had is all fun and games until the various Muhammads gets shot.
> 
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *Gaza protests: hope fades as weekly border clashes bring more carnage than change*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Bourdaini, 18, protests at the Israel-Gaza border in October 2018. He was hit in the leg by a bullet last month. ( Photography by The Washington Post )
> Mohammed Mikdad used to spend his Friday afternoons at the fence that runs along Gaza’s border, taking part in weekly demonstrations against Israel. They were fun, he says, and he didn’t have much else to do.
> 
> But after being shot in the leg by an Israeli sniper in May, Mikdad, 35, has spent recent Fridays begging outside the local mosque, unable to continue his work as a doorman and struggling to support six children and service his debts.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting unarmed civilians.
> 
> More fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn’t notice but there are lots of armed Arabs-Moslems  at the border gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many photos and videos and not one gun, uniform, or Hamas flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> You won’t be able to acknowledge the facts which is why your denials are expected.
> 
> Would you care to offer the “peaceful protests” slogan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
Click to expand...


Why don’t you tell us.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.
Click to expand...

Their homelands of Syria, Lebanon and Egypt don’t want them back.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.
Click to expand...


Arafat's rotten bones can be returned to Egypt anytime.
However I think camels would object...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their homelands of Syria, Lebanon and Egypt don’t want them back.
Click to expand...

Stupid post of the day!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their homelands of Syria, Lebanon and Egypt don’t want them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid post of the day!
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists make poor choices for civil government.
> 
> Wow. Never saw that one comin’.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot - Kettle!
Click to expand...



Comparing what Hamas has done and said with what you imagine Israel to do in the future. 
Not equivalent.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> *Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
> *
> For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain,
> throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...
> 
> Irony much?



This is insane. How does one address such a people?  

They aren’t “protesting” to gain human rights. They are protesting to exclude people from having human rights. 

How do we (Israel, the world) deal with a people who rejects human rights for people based on their ethnic or religious identity?


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
> *
> For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain,
> throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...
> 
> Irony much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane. How does one address such a people?
> 
> They aren’t “protesting” to gain human rights. They are protesting to exclude people from having human rights.
> 
> How do we (Israel, the world) deal with a people who rejects human rights for people based on their ethnic or religious identity?
Click to expand...

Drop diplomacy, talk Jewish.
There was no diplomacy between Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZVK"L
and the Arab guards at the Cave of the Patriarchs...only among the high officers.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerusalem Day: Arabs destroy their Mosque after seeing Jews on the Temple Mount
> *
> For the whole day the degenerates have played aims at Jews praying down the Mountain,
> throwing stones and whatever comes to hand from the top. It just happens that to do this they literally break the building that causes all the trouble...
> 
> Irony much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane. How does one address such a people?
> 
> They aren’t “protesting” to gain human rights. They are protesting to exclude people from having human rights.
> 
> How do we (Israel, the world) deal with a people who rejects human rights for people based on their ethnic or religious identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drop diplomacy, talk Jewish.
> There was no diplomacy between Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZVK"L
> and the Arab guards at the Cave of the Patriarchs...only among the high officers.
Click to expand...


What happened between Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu and the Arab guards at the Tomb of the Patriarchs?  Story please.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.  There are a few Arab Palestinians _(age 70 years or better)_ that were residents in the territory prior to 15 May 1948.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however, do have the right to return to their homeland.


*(COMMENT)*

This is another case of the Arab Palestinians crying about the outcome of the 1948-49 War of Independence.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

What are you saying?



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their homelands of Syria, Lebanon, and Egypt don’t want them back.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid post of the day!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Are you saying that Lebanon accepts more Palestinians?
Are you saying Egypt has opened its doors to the Palestinians?
Are you saying that Jordan really did want to sever all ties with the West Bank?

*•  List of 13 Countries Smart Enough to Refuse Muslim Refugees •*
Posted by Bernie on January 28, 2016 11:03 AM | 18 Comments

I guess I just don't know why the observation is "stupid."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## sealybobo

Jews in Israel don’t care about Africans seeking asylum. America doesn’t care about South American asylum seekers. 

Other than Israel is an ally I don’t care how they run their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.  There are a few Arab Palestinians _(age 70 years or better)_ that were residents in the territory prior to 15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however, do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another case of the Arab Palestinians crying about the outcome of the 1948-49 War of Independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.


Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.  There are a few Arab Palestinians _(age 70 years or better)_ that were residents in the territory prior to 15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however, do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another case of the Arab Palestinians crying about the outcome of the 1948-49 War of Independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
Click to expand...


Indeed, another fraud you perpetrate again and again knowing it’s a fraud.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

You are such "The Kidder."  

Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning.  Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.  Israel has the autonomy to determine the domestic laws under which citizenship is granted.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old.  As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.  

Successful states generally accept applications from potential citizens that show some sort of promise for the future.  That is anything by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  There is a world of difference between the success demonstrated by the Jewish People that built Israel and the lack of success demonstrated by the Arab Palestinians that rejected the invitation to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions and the Steps Preparatory to Independence.   

Crying about the establishment of Israel and the adverse consequences that the Arab Palestinians brought upon themselves, in attempting to suppress Jewish self-determination.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> You are such "The Kidder."
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning.  Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.  Israel has the autonomy to determine the domestic laws under which citizenship is granted.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old.  As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> Successful states generally accept applications from potential citizens that show some sort of promise for the future.  That is anything by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  There is a world of difference between the success demonstrated by the Jewish People that built Israel and the lack of success demonstrated by the Arab Palestinians that rejected the invitation to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions and the Steps Preparatory to Independence.
> 
> Crying about the establishment of Israel and the adverse consequences that the Arab Palestinians brought upon themselves, in attempting to suppress Jewish self-determination.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.


So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> You are such "The Kidder."
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning.  Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.  Israel has the autonomy to determine the domestic laws under which citizenship is granted.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old.  As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> Successful states generally accept applications from potential citizens that show some sort of promise for the future.  That is anything by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  There is a world of difference between the success demonstrated by the Jewish People that built Israel and the lack of success demonstrated by the Arab Palestinians that rejected the invitation to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions and the Steps Preparatory to Independence.
> 
> Crying about the establishment of Israel and the adverse consequences that the Arab Palestinians brought upon themselves, in attempting to suppress Jewish self-determination.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning. Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.


So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.

Look it up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

OH_*!*_   For heavens sake.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Citizenship is a "Domestic Law."   No International Law can set the criteria for citizenship of any sovereign nation.



			
				Article 2(7) • UN Charter said:
			
		

> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.





			
				Article 8 • CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES said:
			
		

> No state has the right to intervene in the internal or external affairs of another.



No matter WHAT code that you cite as giving the Arab Palestinian some privilege with Israel, it cannot hold any authority over another country _(including Israel; unless Israel approves)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> OH_*!*_   For heavens sake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Citizenship is a "Domestic Law."   No International Law can set the criteria for citizenship of any sovereign nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 2(7) • UN Charter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 8 • CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No state has the right to intervene in the internal or external affairs of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter WHAT code that you cite as giving the Arab Palestinian some privilege with Israel, it cannot hold any authority over another country _(including Israel; unless Israel approves)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is the obligation of one state to another.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> OH_*!*_   For heavens sake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Citizenship is a "Domestic Law."   No International Law can set the criteria for citizenship of any sovereign nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 2(7) • UN Charter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 8 • CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No state has the right to intervene in the internal or external affairs of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter WHAT code that you cite as giving the Arab Palestinian some privilege with Israel, it cannot hold any authority over another country _(including Israel; unless Israel approves)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the obligation of one state to another.
Click to expand...


That's just silly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> OH_*!*_   For heavens sake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Citizenship is a "Domestic Law."   No International Law can set the criteria for citizenship of any sovereign nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 2(7) • UN Charter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 8 • CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No state has the right to intervene in the internal or external affairs of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter WHAT code that you cite as giving the Arab Palestinian some privilege with Israel, it cannot hold any authority over another country _(including Israel; unless Israel approves)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the obligation of one state to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
Click to expand...

Not really. One state is obliged not to push its unwanted people onto another state.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Yes, I think that is a generally accepted description.



P F Tinmore said:


> So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.
> Look it up.


*(COMMENT)*

So, if you were an infant in 1948 and living in Israeli sovereign territory, how old would you be today?  _(ANS:  70 years old.) _These are the only people that have a cause of action. 

What percent of the population would that be?

In the Gaza Strip (Population ≈ 1,836,713)

Age structure:  65 years of age and over: 2.58% (male 24,863 /female 22,607) (2018 est.)​Life expectancy at birth:
Total population: 74.4 years
Male: 72.7 years
Female: 76.2 years (2018 est.)​
In 2021, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 73 years)
In 2024, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 76 years)​
A similar set of calculation can be done for the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Population ≈ 2,798,494).

Age Structure:  65 years and over: 3.52% (male 44,662 /female 53,943) (2018 est.)
Life expectancy at birth:
Total population: 75.4 years
Male: 73.4 years
Female: 77.6 years (2018 est.)​
In 2022, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 74 years)
In 2026, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 78 years)​
SO!  In less than a decade, there will probably be no Arab Palestinian that could have once lived and had a legitimate claim _(not that it is valid now)_ to the "right to return" to destinations within the sovereignty of Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> OH_*!*_   For heavens sake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old. As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Citizenship is hereditary even if born out of the country. Ted Cruz and John McCain, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Citizenship is a "Domestic Law."   No International Law can set the criteria for citizenship of any sovereign nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 2(7) • UN Charter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 8 • CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No state has the right to intervene in the internal or external affairs of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter WHAT code that you cite as giving the Arab Palestinian some privilege with Israel, it cannot hold any authority over another country _(including Israel; unless Israel approves)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the obligation of one state to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. One state is obliged not to push its unwanted people onto another state.
Click to expand...


And that is relevant, how?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, I think that is a generally accepted description.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.
> Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, if you were an infant in 1948 and living in Israeli sovereign territory, how old would you be today?  _(ANS:  70 years old.) _These are the only people that have a cause of action.
> 
> What percent of the population would that be?
> 
> In the Gaza Strip (Population ≈ 1,836,713)
> 
> Age structure:  65 years of age and over: 2.58% (male 24,863 /female 22,607) (2018 est.)​Life expectancy at birth:
> Total population: 74.4 years
> Male: 72.7 years
> Female: 76.2 years (2018 est.)​
> In 2021, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 73 years)
> In 2024, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 76 years)​
> A similar set of calculation can be done for the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Population ≈ 2,798,494).
> 
> Age Structure:  65 years and over: 3.52% (male 44,662 /female 53,943) (2018 est.)
> Life expectancy at birth:
> Total population: 75.4 years
> Male: 73.4 years
> Female: 77.6 years (2018 est.)​
> In 2022, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 74 years)
> In 2026, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 78 years)​
> SO!  In less than a decade, there will probably be no Arab Palestinian that could have once lived and had a legitimate claim _(not that it is valid now)_ to the "right to return" to destinations within the sovereignty of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Irrelevant.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, I think that is a generally accepted description.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.
> Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, if you were an infant in 1948 and living in Israeli sovereign territory, how old would you be today?  _(ANS:  70 years old.) _These are the only people that have a cause of action.
> 
> What percent of the population would that be?
> 
> In the Gaza Strip (Population ≈ 1,836,713)
> 
> Age structure:  65 years of age and over: 2.58% (male 24,863 /female 22,607) (2018 est.)​Life expectancy at birth:
> Total population: 74.4 years
> Male: 72.7 years
> Female: 76.2 years (2018 est.)​
> In 2021, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 73 years)
> In 2024, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 76 years)​
> A similar set of calculation can be done for the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank (Population ≈ 2,798,494).
> 
> Age Structure:  65 years and over: 3.52% (male 44,662 /female 53,943) (2018 est.)
> Life expectancy at birth:
> Total population: 75.4 years
> Male: 73.4 years
> Female: 77.6 years (2018 est.)​
> In 2022, there will be no Arab Palestinian males that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 74 years)
> In 2026, there will be no Arab Palestinian females that will not be beyond their life expectancy; if there are any at all.  (1948 + 78 years)​
> SO!  In less than a decade, there will probably be no Arab Palestinian that could have once lived and had a legitimate claim _(not that it is valid now)_ to the "right to return" to destinations within the sovereignty of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Completely relevant. The Arab-Moslem fraud of generational “refugees” is a laughable joke.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.  There are a few Arab Palestinians _(age 70 years or better)_ that were residents in the territory prior to 15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however, do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another case of the Arab Palestinians crying about the outcome of the 1948-49 War of Independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
Click to expand...


Even if they were just squatters on stolen land with no titles or deeds to the land like the Palestinians?


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.  There are a few Arab Palestinians _(age 70 years or better)_ that were residents in the territory prior to 15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however, do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another case of the Arab Palestinians crying about the outcome of the 1948-49 War of Independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if they were just squatters on stolen land with no titles or deeds to the land like the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


Our friend P F Tinmore doesn’t seem to be able to grasp the fact that the Israelis are simply not going to allow their country to be invaded by hordes of Arab-Moslem psychopaths whose sole purpose for existence is Jew hatred.


----------



## MJB12741

He & his ilk are so laughable.  My favorite is "Israel is stealing, or occupying 'Palestinian' land" when indigenous Palestinians were Jews, not Muslims.  Very cleaver them Zionists stealing their own land.


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is no foreign cage.  If a cage exists, it is a cage of their own making.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are the Palestinians allowed to rattle their cage?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The denial to allow the entry of the Arab Palestinians into the Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt was a decision made by the Lebanese Republic _(AKA  Lebanon) _Government, the Government of the United Arab Republic _(AKA  Egypt)_ and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(AKA Jordan)_.  And these decisions, although similar to the decision made by the State of Israel, were not the exact same nor coordinated with each other to entrap and encapsulate the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country.   There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.  Israel is only one of several nations that deny entry to Arab Palestinians.  If there is a cage to rattle → The State of Israel is only one bar of the cage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the denial of entry decisions have in common → that they were made in the best interest of each country. There is no international requirement that any country must act in contravention to there own best interest on matter pertaining to Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are foreign national to the surrounding countries. They do not have to accept Palestinians. The Palestinians, however do have the right to return to their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their homelands of Syria, Lebanon and Egypt don’t want them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid post of the day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


he's the _deflectorman_.......................................


----------



## rylah

*For the first time, the end of Ramadan will be determined in the Galilee and not in Saudi Arabia*

The end of the fast is determined by the new moon (immediately after its "birth"). The Muslim must try to observe the moon even if the chances are negligible. In Israel, the new moon sank just 4 minutes after the sun, so there was no chance of watching it. In order to fulfill the commandment of viewing experience, a telescope was placed in Ar'abeh and at the end of the observation it was announced, as expected, that the new moon had not yet been seen.

On the other hand, after about two hours, although the new moon is still close to the sun, the Minister of Justice of the United Arab Emirates announced that the Ramadan fast is over and Eid al-Fitr begins tomorrow. In Israel, Jordan, PA and others, the fast continues tomorrow and the holiday begins the day after tomorrow.

Today is the 29th day of the Ramadan fast and in any case, Ramadan can not last more than 30 days, so in anyway there is no problem seeing the moon.

This is not the first time there is disagreement and the simple reason - the Muslim world begins, in fact from Morocco and West Africa in the west to Indonesia in the east, almost 10 hours in terms of time. Therefore, if at one end of the Muslim world the sun sets and the new moon is adjacent to it, after 9 hours, when the sun sets at the other end, you can already see the moon.

Therefore, the declaration of the Emirates is strange, because  part of the Muslim world will have to fast while the other part celebrates a feast.

UAE declares June 4 as first day of Eid Al Fitr

P.S.: The irony is that all they needed to do was ask Jews, Hillel II has already calculated the calendar around both sun and moon cycles - for 2000 years ahead, with astonishing precision, that till this day fits modern calculations and technology. In fact we have commemorated the new moon last night and today in the morning - no telescopes used yet matching satellite data.


----------



## rylah

The monkey who escaped from a monastery in Lebanon to Israel evades authorities. Continues to hang out in several villages in the area, to everyone's amusement.   - Kann News

Not everything has to be serious...


----------



## Hollie

The PA government Muqata compound, Ramallah, March 10, 2019

EXPOSED: Senior PA Ministers Caught Laundering Money for Hamas in Malaysia

An intricate affair of fraud, corruption, and money laundering by senior Palestinian Authority (PA) officials who transferred the funds to Hamas terrorists training in Malaysia has been exposed, TPS has learned.

Official PA documents obtained by TPS show that Mahmoud Al-Habash, Supreme Shari’ah Judge in the PA and PA head Mahmoud Abbas’ Advisor on Religious and Islamic Affairs and Chairman of the Supreme Council for Shari’ah Justice, is in the center of the corruption case, which is already sending shock waves through the PA.





Shocking. *Shocking*, I tell ya’


I couldn’t help but notice the “State of Pal’istan” slogan on Mahmoud’s rather lavish shrine to himself.

I wonder if he has a matching color scheme for his presidential jet. 

That Mahmoud, he’s such a fashion maven.


----------



## Hollie

*Gaza Emergency by Penny Appeal USA*

*1.7 million are suffering from unsafe water, sever food insecurity, and weak medical help.*


Oh, the suffering.


----------



## Ropey

Coming to a Hamas embedded cell ...

... near them.


----------



## Hollie

*Angry Mahmoud alert!

*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Hollie,  et al,

While PM Abbas does make unkind remarks against the US by innuendo, what I like most, was the Bahrain Meeting complaint that the donors did not give any money to the State of Palestine (Fatah).



Hollie said:


> *Angry Mahmoud alert!*


*(COMMENT)*

Is there any "absolute obligation" for the Arab League membership to provide money?  And is it not just hilarious, that PM Abbas uses that lack of donor funding as a means of smearing America?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie,  et al,
> 
> While PM Abbas does make unkind remarks against the US by innuendo, what I like most, was the Bahrain Meeting complaint that the donors did not give any money to the State of Palestine (Fatah).
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Angry Mahmoud alert!*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Is there any "absolute obligation" for the Arab League membership to provide money?  And is it not just hilarious, that PM Abbas uses that lack of donor funding as a means of smearing America?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


In appears to me that so much of the ranting coming out of Fatah literally screams out with indignation and rage that their perceived entitlement is not being met. Many decades of that entitlement going unquestioned has left Abbas, Fatah and Hamas with few means to support an entitlement network that includes a population functionally incapable of providing for themselves. 

I’m not surprised that the Great Satan™️ is a primary focus of Mahmoud’s rage. We spent far too many decades financing Islamic terrorism while never demanding accountability.


----------



## Hollie

Gee, whiz. A boycott of sorts that Hamas is waging against Fatah. 

These angry, competing caliphate’ists just can’t seem to get along. 

What’s really funny is that the Hamas caliphate’ists claim to have an “attorney general”. The stuff that welfare will buy, eh?




*Hamas attorney general calls for Gaza ban of pro-Fatah weekly*

*https://cpj.org/2019/06/hamas-attorney-general-calls-for-gaza-ban-of-pro-f.php*


*June 5, 2019 3:01 PM ET*

Beirut, June 5, 2019--The Committee to Protect Journalists today called on the attorney general in the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip to drop his recommendation that a court ban distribution of the pro-Fatah daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_. 

In a May 26 letter to _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, the Gaza attorney general, Dia' al-Din al-Madhoun, said that he had recommended that a court ban distribution of the daily newspaper following a complaint filed by the Hamas-run Interior and Information Ministries in Gaza, according to news reports, the local press freedom group Palestinian Center for Development and Media freedoms MADA, and the Palestinian Journalists' Syndicate. The complaint alleged that the paper incited violence and stirred violence and sectarian strife, according to reports.


----------



## rylah

*Red Sea countries to launch coral reef joint research center*
*Red Sea Transnational Research Center will include partners from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Jordan, Eritrea, Sudan, Yemen, Israel, and Djibouti.*

Under the leadership of a neutral third-party, Israel is about to embark on a joint project with neighboring Red Sea countries to establish a research center whose mission will be to study, monitor and protect the unique Red Sea coral reef ecosystems.

The new Red Sea Transnational Research Center was initiated by Prof. Maoz Fine, a marine biologist from the Mina and Everard Goodman Faculty of Life Sciences at Bar-Ilan University, and will include partners from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Jordan, Eritrea, Sudan, Yemen, Israel, and Djibouti. The Center will be led and organized by Switzerland's Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne (EPFL).

Read full article:* Arutz Sheva*


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> *Gaza Emergency by Penny Appeal USA*
> 
> *1.7 million are suffering from unsafe water, sever food insecurity, and weak medical help.*
> 
> 
> Oh, the suffering.



Absolutely.

And then the Filipino maids.


----------



## Hollie

A good read in the WSJ that makes the obvious point:


*Shed No Tears for Violent, Unchanged Hamas*

*Are we supposed to feel sorry for Hamas because it focuses on attacking Israel rather than investing in the people by building housing and schools and hospitals?*

*Opinion | Shed No Tears for Violent, Unchanged Hamas*

Note: the full article is behind a pay wall. However, this article, like many others asks the obvious question: “why is the international community continuing to provide Islamic terrorist franchises with welfare money”?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> You are such "The Kidder."
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning.  Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.  Israel has the autonomy to determine the domestic laws under which citizenship is granted.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old.  As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> Successful states generally accept applications from potential citizens that show some sort of promise for the future.  That is anything by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  There is a world of difference between the success demonstrated by the Jewish People that built Israel and the lack of success demonstrated by the Arab Palestinians that rejected the invitation to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions and the Steps Preparatory to Independence.
> 
> Crying about the establishment of Israel and the adverse consequences that the Arab Palestinians brought upon themselves, in attempting to suppress Jewish self-determination.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning. Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...




 _*"So? All the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens."*_







aren't you tired..........

over, and over, and over.

you know what the real problem is, the ROOT of it:



_This_:






*Them*:



 

 

 






Him: 










...and this SYMBOLISTIC lifestyle and their stupid friends..............



















 
































​


----------



## Sixties Fan

This just might be the funniest video about Israel you will ever see


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Ancient Coins and Seals Prove the Jewish Connection to Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

*US Jewish community looks to defend itself as attacks rise*
*As the number of anti-Semitic incidents rises, twin efforts aim to prevent and recognize shootings, and arm worshipers.*

Armed guards, safety assessments and now even a "Tactical Rabbi" to train volunteers on the use of weapons -- such is the reality today at synagogues in the United States facing mounting
anti-Semitic attacks.

It is at a shooting range in the hills overlooking Los Angeles that a team of _AFP_ reporters met recently with Raziel Cohen, dubbed the "Tactical Rabbi," who was sporting a 9mm pistol on his hip and carrying a semi-automatic rifle over his shoulder.

Cohen was trying to determine how well books can stop bullets. The idea is to transform a library at a synagogue or Jewish school into a shelter in the event of an active shooter situation.

"We're trying to bridge the gap between the time that the shooting begins and law enforcement arrives," he told _AFP_.

Full article: *Arutz Sheva*







Was Rabbi Kahane HY"D wrong about the US, 
or was he just seeing 40-50 years ahead of his time?

A friend wants to know...


----------



## Sixties Fan

44 stone-throwing incidents, 19 firebombs and 15 arson attacks were recorded against Jews in Judea and Samaria, adding up to 1,029 terror incidents since the beginning of 2019.

Watch: How many terror attacks occurred this past week?


----------



## rylah

*German Jews are Moving to Israel Due to Rising Antisemitism*

"We have to deal with the ghosts of the past," Merkel said. Days after a warning to Jews who wear skullcaps that they may not be safe when donning them publicly, Chancellor Angela Merkel suggested stationing police officers at every Jewish building or institution in Germany. 

"Unfortunately there is to this day not a single synagogue, not a single day care center for Jewish children, not a single school for Jewish children that does not need to be guarded by German policemen," Merkel said in an interview with CNN's Christiane Amanpour. 

"Unfortunately, there has always been a certain number of anti-Semites among us," she added. 

"We have to deal with the ghosts of the past," Merkel said. "We have to tell our young people what history has brought over us and others," she added. 

On Saturday, the German government's commissioner combating anti-Semitism warned that he cannot guarantee safety for Jews wearing traditional religious skullcaps in public 'anywhere' in the country.

Israeli President Reuven Rivlin lamented the recommendation, saying that it marked the government’s "capitulation to anti-Semitism" and was evidence that Jews are not safe in the country.

Also over the weekend, a photo exhibition of Holocaust survivors in Vienna was vandalized with a knife.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prominently displayed near the Security Council is this large wall display on the "Question of Palestine and the United Nations."





As one would expect, there are a lot of omissions and falsehoods.

Starting with:





Muslims did not consider Palestine a holy land. They considered Jerusalem to be holy (which is what Al Quds means,) and venerated a specific site in Hebron, but I have never heard anyone say that the entire land was considered holy. After all, the boundaries of that land had never been set by Muslims when they controlled it.

(full article online)

The UN's false Palestinian history (part 1) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/ey...omen-jews-dont-go-near-arab-women/2019/06/21/


----------



## MJB12741

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> You are such "The Kidder."
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning.  Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.  Israel has the autonomy to determine the domestic laws under which citizenship is granted.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the Gaza Strip are "foreign nationals" with respect to Israeli Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Habitual residents become citizens of successor states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, all the Arab "Habitual Residents" claiming the "right of some measure" are at least 70 years old.  As I look at most confrontations photo's, I don't see many in that age group.
> 
> Successful states generally accept applications from potential citizens that show some sort of promise for the future.  That is anything by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  There is a world of difference between the success demonstrated by the Jewish People that built Israel and the lack of success demonstrated by the Arab Palestinians that rejected the invitation to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions and the Steps Preparatory to Independence.
> 
> Crying about the establishment of Israel and the adverse consequences that the Arab Palestinians brought upon themselves, in attempting to suppress Jewish self-determination.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was not the "successor state" in the sense of that meaning. Israel was a "new state" established by self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? *All *the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"So? All the Palestinian citizens who lived in the territory that became Israel are to be Israeli citizens."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you tired..........
> 
> over, and over, and over.
> 
> you know what the real problem is, the ROOT of it:
> 
> 
> 
> _This_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Them*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this SYMBOLISTIC lifestyle and their stupid friends..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


And some still question why there is no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, MJB12741, member, _et al,_

Under the current set of conditions, I believe that our friend "MJB12741" is correct.  The likely of peace as a possible outcome is an unreasonable possibility.  



MJB12741 said:


> And some still question why there is no peace between Israel & the Palestinians.


*(COMMENT)*

Oddly enough _(although he probably doesn't realize it)_ our friend "P F TINMORE" essentially believes this same proposition:  The "current conditions" must be reset.  He believes that the entirety of the former territory subject to the Mandate, West of the Jordan River → to the Mediterranean Sea → should be the a WWI Successor State (ie Article 22 - Proto-State of Palestine → under the "tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources, their experience or their geographical position can best undertake this responsibility."  THAT would be one solution to *"rest of the conditions"* towards the stabilization for peace.  Basically, a total "do over."

◈  What would need to be redone is for the UN Security Council to withdraw its recommendation and deny Statehood under the authority of Article 77a of the UN Charter _(The trusteeship system shall apply to such territories in the following categories as may be placed there under by means of trusteeship agreements: territories now held under mandate)_.  A reset to the conditions after the withdrawal of the UK Administration, but prior to a Declarations of Independence by the Provisional Government 14 May 1948.

◈  The entire State of Israel and the territories under dispute would immediately be placed in receivership.  The limbo territories would be an insolvent goveernment whose treasury and property being put under the care of a UN as the receiver for management, preservation, and distribution at the end of a joint judgment by the UN Security Council and the International Court of Justice; the equitable settlement.​
Now, does anyone really think that the citizenry of the State of Israel, and the citizenry of the Disputed Territories are going to allow that?  _*(RHETORICAL)*_  I think that would lead to an open Civil War the likes of which has not been seen since the Battles of Kursk and Stalingrad.  _(Ceterum censeo Palestine esse delendam)_

It cannot be done.  Israel can (if they want to) → turn the disputed territories into a centerpiece showcase of the Middle East.  And they could start tomorrow except for missing the right kind of incentive and endorsement from the International Community and the cooperation of the Arab Palestinians.  But let's be reasonable.  Neither is likely to happen.  The only effort International Community is likely to do is use their finger to press a voting button, and all the will to is engaged in armed struggle.

Just my thought...

Most Respectfully, 
R


----------



## Hollie

When it comes to identifying a corrupt and mismanaged agency that exists as a welfare entitlement to Islamic terrorist franchises, UNRWA is as bad as it gets. 


*


Hamas sleeper cell and Islamic Jihad discovered working together inside UNRWA*


“The head of UNRWA’s employees’ union in the Gaza Strip is a fairly anonymous Hamas official who has been placed by the terror organization inside the agency as a “sleeper” who can use the organization’s resources for Hamas’ purposes.” Alarming news considering the enormous global funding going into UNRWA [United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees];  and in fact into other jihad terror groups who manipulate ‘charities’ who claim to aid the ever expanding Palestinian refugee “crisis”


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Niklasson says that the EU understands “the financial crisis that the Palestinians are experiencing” Niklasson, in the name of the EU, is ignoring the fact that the PA “financial crisis” is actually self-imposed, because the PA is refusing to accept nearly 165 million Euros a month that Israel has been transferring to the PA. This refusal is a direct result of the PA decision to prioritise paying salaries to terrorists at the expense of its law-abiding employees and the health of the Palestinians, including a 7 year-old undergoing cancer treatment in Israel.

(full article online)

OPINION: The EU bias against Israel that feeds the PA’s ‘Pay for Slay’ policy


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> When Niklasson says that the EU understands “the financial crisis that the Palestinians are experiencing” Niklasson, in the name of the EU, is ignoring the fact that the PA “financial crisis” is actually self-imposed, because the PA is refusing to accept nearly 165 million Euros a month that Israel has been transferring to the PA. This refusal is a direct result of the PA decision to prioritise paying salaries to terrorists at the expense of its law-abiding employees and the health of the Palestinians, including a 7 year-old undergoing cancer treatment in Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> OPINION: The EU bias against Israel that feeds the PA’s ‘Pay for Slay’ policy



So instead of paying gov't employees, the PA is paying the families of murderers.  (The same PA, incidentally, that Tinmore says is just a tool of the Israelis.)  Wonderful priorities they have there!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ramlah is in Israel, and Palestinians never talk about how historically important it is for them. Wikipedia in Arabic doesn't even mention that Ramlah was ever a capital city, although this book mentions it repeatedly from multiple sources.

And just in case you aren't clear, it is stated flatly that while Jerusalem had importance for Muslims (and there was an attempt once to redirect Muslim pilgrims from Mecca and Medina to go to Jerusalem instead,) Jerusalem was never the political capital of any Muslim entity.

(full article online)

The Muslim capitals of Palestine never included Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier this month, he again went to Twitter to say, “It is normal to defend the Lebanese labour force against any other foreign labour, whether it be Syrian, Palestinian, French, Saudi, Iranian or American, the Lebanese come first!”

The Syrians and Arabs of Palestinian descent who are in Lebanon generally have nowhere else to go, so of course they need jobs. Yet he lumps them in with other foreign workers, who are also an important part of the workforce as they are throughout the Middle East.

Again, there was some regional controversy over his comments, and the rest of the world yawned. I didn't see any "pro-Palestinian" groups issue statements of condemnation.

(full article online)

Lebanese foreign minister tweets against Palestinians, but no one seems to care much ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

What do ordinary Palestinians  think about the Bahrain economic vision? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Earlier this month, he again went to Twitter to say, “It is normal to defend the Lebanese labour force against any other foreign labour, whether it be Syrian, Palestinian, French, Saudi, Iranian or American, the Lebanese come first!”
> 
> The Syrians and Arabs of Palestinian descent who are in Lebanon generally have nowhere else to go, so of course they need jobs. Yet he lumps them in with other foreign workers, who are also an important part of the workforce as they are throughout the Middle East.
> 
> Again, there was some regional controversy over his comments, and the rest of the world yawned. I didn't see any "pro-Palestinian" groups issue statements of condemnation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Lebanese foreign minister tweets against Palestinians, but no one seems to care much ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> Yet he lumps them in with other foreign workers,


Of course, they are foreign nationals.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Arab reveals surprising fact about his own people - Israeli control


----------



## Sixties Fan

Adraee commented, "How beautiful is coexistence and mutual respect!"

Arab media are fuming. They are assuming that someone who wishes a peaceful Sabbath for Jews must be Jewish themselves, and therefore this is proof of a Jew who infiltrated the Muslim-only city of Mecca and its holiest spot!

(full article online)

Someone wishes Jews a "Shabbat Shalom" from Kaaba in Mecca, Muslims freak ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Consider documented facts.  And let us all not forget.

Seven Times Palestinians Rejected Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Kotel (Western Wall) - erased.
The Temple Mount is replaced with "Haram Esh Sharif" even though Christian tourists would be interested in the Mount.
The Jewish Quarter - erased. Along with its street names.

We have a track record of how Arabs act when they control Jerusalem and other ancient Jewish towns. And they are guilty of everything they falsely accuse Israel of doing.

Every single time.

(full article online)

Who wants to erase history? 1960 Jordanian tourist map of Jerusalem erases all Jewish sites ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool. 



U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way


Racist.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

Mother of the Year nominee?


Mother Of Palestinian Knife Attacker In Praise Of Son: He Was A Butcher, Knew How To Slaughter


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hamas terrorist organization, which rules the Gaza Strip, has officially adopted the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel, but under its rule, factories in Gaza export goods to Israel.

Tayseer Al-Ostath, head of the Gaza Textile and Garments Union, told the Hamas-affiliated newspaper _Felesteen_ that sales to the Israeli market and to Judea and Samaria totaled $3 million during the first six months of the year.

Al-Ostath said he is seeking relief for factories and merchants in Gaza, in accordance with the truce understandings between Israel and the Gazan organizations.

In addition, it was reported that 17 factories resumed operations this year, and that a total of 177 factories operate in the Gaza Strip.

In light of the increase in exports, about 400 new workers were added to the garment and clothing manufacturing sector, and approximately 6,000 employees are employed in this sector.

(full article online)

Tensions? Gaza exporting clothes to Israel


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


How is that article racist?


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that article racist?
Click to expand...


It's not. It's just another P F Tinmore inspired FPM (*F*ace *P*alm *M*oment) for an irrelevant, disconnected blurb.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


He’s psychotic. What’s “ Racist” about it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that article racist?
Click to expand...

All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.

To say that the Palestinians *place* their children in harms way is ridiculous and racist.

There is no safe place.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that article racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> To say that the Palestinians *place* their children in harms way is ridiculous and racist.
> 
> There is no safe place.
Click to expand...


Indeed, children being brought to the Islamic terrorist war zone, otherwise known as the border gee-had, is not a safe place.

Indeed, the Islamic terrorist gee-had is not a safe place. That has never stopped the Islamics from using children as cheap propaganda tools. 

indeed, your irrelevant and ridiculous racist™️ rant is a laughable joke.


----------



## Hollie

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s psychotic. What’s “ Racist” about it?
Click to expand...


It’s just another silly _Tinmore’ism_.


----------



## Hollie

Hamas cancels classes in Gaza to send children to 'riot' against Israel, IDF says

Racist™️


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that article racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> To say that the Palestinians *place* their children in harms way is ridiculous and racist.
> 
> There is no safe place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, children being brought to the Islamic terrorist war zone, otherwise known as the border gee-had, is not a safe place.
> 
> Indeed, the Islamic terrorist gee-had is not a safe place. That has never stopped the Islamics from using children as cheap propaganda tools.
> 
> indeed, your irrelevant and ridiculous racist™️ rant is a laughable joke.
Click to expand...


I think anyone would agree that adults bringing children to the border/fence, where violent protests and riots are taking place, is not exactly a great idea to keep them safe.  In fact, it's tantamount to child abuse.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice thought but the Arab-Moslem terrorist franchises view injured children as a valuable propaganda tool.
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. envoy calls for civilians to be kept out of harm's way
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
Click to expand...




Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

I just love your posts. They become more stupid every time


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> To say that the Palestinians *place* their children in harms way is ridiculous and racist.
> 
> There is no safe place.



It is the violence of the Arab Palestinians which makes the places unsafe.  Nothing else.  

Now, if the Arab Palestinians want to use violence to attempt to murder Jews in order to achieve the political goal of dismantling Israel and removal of Jews from their land then they are more than welcome to try.  

However, it is incumbent upon them to ensure the safety of their children while doing so.  That means removing children from places where violence is occurring or is likely to occur (like the security fences).  It means ensuring that military objectives are not placed in houses, schools, hospitals, or mosques.  It means not allowing children to participate in activities of violence, and not teaching them to do so.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> To say that the Palestinians *place* their children in harms way is ridiculous and racist.
> 
> There is no safe place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the violence of the Arab Palestinians which makes the places unsafe.  Nothing else.
> 
> Now, if the Arab Palestinians want to use violence to attempt to murder Jews in order to achieve the political goal of dismantling Israel and removal of Jews from their land then they are more than welcome to try.
> 
> However, it is incumbent upon them to ensure the safety of their children while doing so.  That means removing children from places where violence is occurring or is likely to occur (like the security fences).  It means ensuring that military objectives are not placed in houses, schools, hospitals, or mosques.  It means not allowing children to participate in activities of violence, and not teaching them to do so.
Click to expand...

All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.

Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.



Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
Click to expand...

What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
Click to expand...


Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
Click to expand...

No I am not.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.
Click to expand...


Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence. 

While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence.
> 
> While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?
Click to expand...

It is Israel's violence.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
Click to expand...


When did those homes, neighborhoods and villages magically spring up at the border that Israel defends from Arabs-Moslems who want to rip the hearts out of Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did those homes, neighborhoods and villages magically spring up at the border that Israel defends from Arabs-Moslems who want to rip the hearts out of Jews?
Click to expand...

What border?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Palestinian children are killed by Israel in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages.
> 
> Israel kills children where they are allowed to be and where you can normally expect to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did those homes, neighborhoods and villages magically spring up at the border that Israel defends from Arabs-Moslems who want to rip the hearts out of Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What border?
Click to expand...


The border Israel defends. The border where Islamics have died trying to crash through.

Yeah, that border.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence.
> 
> While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel's violence.
Click to expand...


No, it’s violence committed in furtherance of a fascist politico-religious ideology invented by an Arab warlord.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous nonsense.  Injuries and fatalities occur in places where there is violence.  It is the responsibility of the Arab Palestinian peoples to ensure their children are not in places where violence is committed by Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence.
> 
> While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel's violence.
Click to expand...


No. It’s Arab Palestinian violence. You already acknowledged that. 

Are you arguing that Arab Palestinians are not committing violence?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What violence will be in their own homes, in their own neighborhoods, or in their own villages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence.
> 
> While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel's violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It’s Arab Palestinian violence. You already acknowledged that.
> 
> Are you arguing that Arab Palestinians are not committing violence?
Click to expand...

By violence, do you mean opposing Israeli aggression?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that Arab Palestinians aren't committing any violence.  That's lame.
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. So you admit that Arab Palestinians commit violence.
> 
> While they are in the acts of committing violence (such as at the security fence), don’t you think they are obligated to consider the safety of their own children and ensure that the children are kept safely away from the violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel's violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It’s Arab Palestinian violence. You already acknowledged that.
> 
> Are you arguing that Arab Palestinians are not committing violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By violence, do you mean opposing Israeli aggression?
Click to expand...


By Israeli aggression do you mean the Islamic terrorists rioting at the Israeli border attempting to rip the hearts out of Jews?

Yes, the border Israel defends from incursion by Islamic terrorists. Yeah, that border.


----------



## Hollie

Wow! Those suitcases full of Qatari welfare money are being put toward priorities within the Islamic terrorist Fatah franchise. 


*
PA salaries to terrorists rise by 11.8% in 2019 - amidst self-inflicted financial crisis - PMW Bulletins*


*PA salaries to terrorists rise by 11.8% in 2019*
*- amidst self-inflicted financial crisis*


*In the months January - May 2019, the PA’s expenditure on salaries to terrorist prisoners and released prisoners was 234 million shekels*

*This figure shows the PA has increased its salary payments to terrorist prisoners by 11.8% compared to 2018*

*The PA Ministry of Finance put its budget expenditure reports back on its website only after PMW exposed that the PA was hiding its finances*

*The reports reflect the PA’s decision to plunge the Palestinian economy into crisis and punish its public employees by cutting their salaries, while guaranteeing the payment - in full - of the salaries to the terrorists *


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Peace treaty?  Do not we have one with them?  They might prefer to give stolen TransJordan back to the Jewish People? ]

Jordan withdraws from European @OSCE conference - because their delegation were seated next to Israel's ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Photo of Muslim and Jew praying together upsets Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former Miss Iraq: Arab-Israeli conflict ‘deeply rooted’ in anti-Semitism


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Peace treaty?  Do not we have one with them?  They might prefer to give stolen TransJordan back to the Jewish People? ]
> 
> Jordan withdraws from European @OSCE conference - because their delegation were seated next to Israel's ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



And the reason given?

Because of their "noble religion".


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Southern Israelis appeal to UN over Hamas' violation of their human rights

Let's see if the U.N. does anything. They won't, anymore then they didn't protect Israel's right to enter E. Jerusalem under before 1967 and they  actually helped  the Arabs initiate the 67 War.  
  If they do nothing Israel should just Carpet Bomb them


----------



## Hollie

Now it gets interesting. 

I would like to see the Israeli government put some enforcement behind the ruling. I can see a couple of methods to extract judgements including tax liens against the PA or withholding of tax monies otherwise transferred to the Islamic terrorists which are eventually used for the promotion of violence. 




https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5545998,00.html

Unprecedented ruling handed down in light of Palestinian Authority support for families of suicide bombers and terrorists jailed in Israel; joint petition by victims and their relatives focuses on 17 terror attacks at start of millennium in which 34 Israelis were killed; petitioners seeking total compensation of some NIS 1 billion


----------



## Sixties Fan

The penetration of the gay movements by pro-Palestine propaganda has borne poisonous fruit. And please be advised: These marches are not feminist. The issues chanted, the banners held aloft, do not focus on abortion under siege, the equal rights amendment, or violence against biologically born women. It is pro-surrogacy and pro-prostitution which is not the view of abolitionist feminists who are themselves under siege and who are often viewed as “transphobic” for criticizing the physical violence against them by transgender activists who want no feminist analysis to limit them in any way.

(full article online)

The politically correct Quran


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Many Deceits of Edward Said


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Netanyahu says the Palestinians' connection to the land of Israel is 'nothing' compared to that of Jews - Jewish Telegraphic Agency

  Good for him! The Palestinians don't want Jews to have any connection to the Western Wall?  Now, they will never have it


----------



## Sixties Fan

First the Saturday, then the Sunday people, third the secularized West


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jaffa Flohr, the president of JNF Germany, condemned the language on display at the Munich exhibition as “intolerable,” adding that in it, “A German museum supported unfounded attacks against JNF, and when this is a so-called Jewish museum, and a respectable one, it makes this even more painful.” She urged the museum to distance itself from the display, which JNF in Israel said was “Libelous.”

Flohr warned that the museum is becoming an “arm of one-sided incitement against JNF and the State of Israel.”

One of the museum’s employee, a non-Jewish man who spoke under condition of anonymity, told _Israel Hayom_ he favors exploring “the problems of the Bedouin population in the Negev but the wording of this exhibition is aggressive and makes use of popular anti-Semitic imagery, common among Germans who don’t necessarily know the reality in Israel. This isn’t criticism, this is incitement.”

(full article online)

Munich museum rips Israeli forests as 'settlement policy'


----------



## Sixties Fan

On July 10, Lebanese Labor Minister Kamil Abu Sulaiman launched a campaign to combat "illegal foreign workers" in different parts of Lebanon, including the closure of shops that employ foreign workers illegally and the seizing of companies employing foreign workers without work permits, in order to give priority to local Lebanese workers.  

It is meant to be a response to the influx of Syrian refugees into Lebanon who need work, but it disproportionately affects the Palestinians who have lived in Lebanon for decades but are still considered foreign workers who are banned, by law, from many jobs.

Lebanese law prohibits Palestinians from practicing more than 60 professions. In addition, they have to go through extra administrative tasks beyond that in order to obtain work permits.

Palestinian factions protested the government move, saying that they are appreciative to Lebanon's government for opposing the "Deal of the Century" but expressing concern over these new laws that will affect them disproportionately.

According to the 2017 census, the number of Palestinians in Lebanon stands at 174,422 individuals living in 12 camps and 156 communities in different areas of Lebanon. UNRWA says there are over 450,000 "registered Palestine refugees." Which means that conditions in Lebanon are so bad for Palestinians that over 60% of them had no choice but to leave with their families.

Needless to say, Palestinians under "occupation" in the West Bank do not emigrate in such high numbers.

(full article online)

Something new for "human rights" groups to ignore: Lebanon says it will shut down any shop that employs Palestinians "illegally" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is how he justified airplane hijackings in Europe:

  "Countries like Germany, Italy, France and Switzerland, with many Jews among their population, allow their territory to be used as a base for the Jews to fight the Arabs. If Italy, for instance, is a base against the Arabs, the Arabs have a right to use Italy as a base against the Jews.Fallaci, a real reporter, responded back with, "No, Dr. Habash, Italy is not used as a Jewish base, nor is Germany, France or Switzerland. "


Habash later on was even more explicit about the PFLP's targets:

" The attacks of the Popular Front are based on quality, not quantity. We believe that to kill a Jew far from the battleground has more of an effect than killing 100 of them in battle; it attracts more attention. And when we set fire to a store in London, those few flames are worth the burning down of two kibbutzim."


 In 1991,  Jamal Nassar—currently a professor of political science, and dean emeritus, at Cal State-San Bernardino - wrote a book about the PLO where he changed the above quote to "To kill a Zionist far from the battleground has more of an effect than killing 100 of them in battle. "


Steven Lubet, a professor of law at Northwestern University,noticed this discrepancy and wrote to Nassar asking him why he changed the quote. His absurd answer:

 I remember specifically discussing this issue with the late Professor Ibrahim Abu-Lughod who was a renowned expert on Palestinian affairs, a member of the Palestine National Council and former Chair of Political Science at Northwestern University. He told me that he posed the same question to Dr. George Habash who responded that everyone knows what he means, that is his use of the word Jews in that context refers to the Zionists who colonized the Palestinian homeland and those zionists (sic) in the Western World who finance and support that colonization. As such, the change of the word in the quotation was grounded in the intent of Dr. Habash. However, you are correct to point out such a change. I should have included an explanation in the reference.

(full article online)

Cal State professor modified a quote by a terrorist to whitewash Palestinian antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian political violence - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Expert teachers" are so brainwashed by media lies about Israel that they didn't even bother to fact-check something that they felt was obviously true. They think that Israel just randomly persecutes Israeli Arabs and demolishes their homes because they aren't Jewish.

These lies then get passed on by these ignorant "expert teachers" to their students, who learn to hate Israel early in life.

Imagine how bad the "non-expert teachers" are!

In this case, the sample test was created by the Australian Council for Health, Physical Education and Recreation which creates the Health curriculum for Australian schools. Theirlatest newsletter shows that they consider "social justice" to be part of their educational mandate in teaching about health and physical education.

This may be where the problem starts.

(full article online)

Australian high schoolers taught that Israel demolishes homes because owners are Muslim ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A few questions for @PLSTNco:

1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"? 

Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?

(full article and photos online)

You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I was among the handful who began seeing some awful parallels between the 1930s and today. Of course, the 21st century is so much worse because the entire world is involved in defaming Israel and the Jews; now, it is not merely one country or one continent—but via the internet, the Big lies are proclaimed 24/7, and in every language on earth.



History never repeats itself in exactly the same way and so I must ask: _Are_ we really living in the 1930s? Jews are being menaced and murdered on the streets of Europe; that’s happened many times before (but not at Muslim hands which is now the case). However, Jews are also fleeing Europe and that’s new. Most Jews refused or could not do so in the 30s. 



Jews are being shot down in American synagogues, cemeteries are being vandalized, young Jews are being slandered and shamed on American campuses. Black face-masked and violent brownshirt-style mobs occupy the streets, the academy, and the internet. 



Just recently at the Christians United for Israel (CUFI) conference in Washington, D.C., more than one hundred angry pro-Palestine demonstrators tried to violently storm the building. They were prevented from doing so.



But there’s more. Our infra-structure has been so fully penetrated that the Jew- and Israel-hating propaganda keeps cropping up everywhere.


(full article online)

Are we really living in the 1930s?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


That is Palestine inside its international borders.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> "Expert teachers" are so brainwashed by media lies about Israel that they didn't even bother to fact-check something that they felt was obviously true. They think that Israel just randomly persecutes Israeli Arabs and demolishes their homes because they aren't Jewish.
> 
> These lies then get passed on by these ignorant "expert teachers" to their students, who learn to hate Israel early in life.
> 
> Imagine how bad the "non-expert teachers" are!
> 
> In this case, the sample test was created by the Australian Council for Health, Physical Education and Recreation which creates the Health curriculum for Australian schools. Theirlatest newsletter shows that they consider "social justice" to be part of their educational mandate in teaching about health and physical education.
> 
> This may be where the problem starts.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Australian high schoolers taught that Israel demolishes homes because owners are Muslim ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Of all the examples they might have chosen....


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
Click to expand...


How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
Click to expand...


Ahh, circling around to your ignorant claim that the Treaty of Lausanne created your magical “country of Pally’land”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
Click to expand...

Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.
Click to expand...


Ahh yes. Your invented “State of Pal’istan”, invented by the Treaty of Lausanne.

Could you identify where in the Treaty of Lausanne your “Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” became a State?

Thanks.

Thanks again.

Do you realize that living such a delusion and making the same phony claims, year after year, makes you the target of ridicule?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.
Click to expand...


They had separate borders only because Britain ripped off 78% of Palestine, created an artificial country, and named it after a river.  They did that to satisfy an Arab Emir by making him a ruler, for one reason or another.  There have been numerous statements by both "Palestinians" and "Jordanians" that they are one people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh yes. Your invented “State of Pal’istan”, invented by the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Could you identify where in the Treaty of Lausanne your “Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” became a State?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Do you realize that living such a delusion and making the same phony claims, year after year, makes you the target of ridicule?
Click to expand...

You are delusional. I never said that.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were establish They were never considered a single unit.



This is just incorrect. There was never a separate mandate for Transjordan. It was all under the British Mandate for Palestine. (Has to be to fulfill certain treaty obligations). 

That said, in 1921, the DISTINCTION between the Emirate of Transjordan and the remainder of Palestine was that the former was not subject to the establishment of the Jewish homeland. The remainder of Palestine was.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions for @PLSTNco:
> 
> 1. Why do you choose borders drawn by colonialists? Palestine in maps before 1917 included parts of today's Jordan and none of the Negev - what makes this "historic Palestine"?
> 
> Could it be that you are only interested in land controlled by Jews?
> 
> (full article and photos online)
> 
> You can learn a lot from a T-shirt ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh yes. Your invented “State of Pal’istan”, invented by the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Could you identify where in the Treaty of Lausanne your “Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” became a State?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Do you realize that living such a delusion and making the same phony claims, year after year, makes you the target of ridicule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional. I never said that.
Click to expand...

Nice duck.

How did the Treaty of Lausanne create your Magical kingdom of Pally’land when there is not a single mention of “Palestine” in that document?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were establish They were never considered a single unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just incorrect. There was never a separate mandate for Transjordan. It was all under the British Mandate for Palestine. (Has to be to fulfill certain treaty obligations).
> 
> That said, in 1921, the DISTINCTION between the Emirate of Transjordan and the remainder of Palestine was that the former was not subject to the establishment of the Jewish homeland. The remainder of Palestine was.
Click to expand...

The eastern border of Palestine with Trans-Jordan was of particular significance.8 The Palestine Mandate originally incorporated the territory of Trans-Jordan within the scope of ‘Palestine.’ Article 25 of the Mandate accorded Britain the power, “with consent of the Council of the League of Nations, to postpone or withhold application of such provisions of this mandate as… may consider inapplicable to the existing local conditions.” Subsequently, on 16 September 1922, the Council of the League of Nations passed a resolution by which it approved a proposal submitted by Britain to exclude Trans-Jordan from the scope of Palestine’s territory.9 Ultimately, the border between Palestine and Trans-Jordan was fixed as suggested by Britain.10 This resolution merely confirmed the previous practice as Trans-Jordan was earlier excluded from Palestine by Article 86 of the Palestine Order in Council (constitution) of 1922,11 which stated: “This Order in Council shall not apply to such parts of the territory comprised in Palestine to the east of the [River of] Jordan and the Dead Sea.”

Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestine Mandate originally incorporated the territory of Trans-Jordan within the scope of ‘Palestine.’



Uh huh. Are we done now?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Palestine inside its international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How disingenuous are you, anyway?  The territory designated as Palestine in its modern form included Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were established in 1924. They were never considered a single unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh yes. Your invented “State of Pal’istan”, invented by the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Could you identify where in the Treaty of Lausanne your “Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” became a State?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Do you realize that living such a delusion and making the same phony claims, year after year, makes you the target of ridicule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> How did the Treaty of Lausanne create your Magical kingdom of Pally’land when there is not a single mention of “Palestine” in that document?
Click to expand...

I never said it did.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan and Palestine had separate proposed borders in 1922. The international borders for both separate states were establish They were never considered a single unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just incorrect. There was never a separate mandate for Transjordan. It was all under the British Mandate for Palestine. (Has to be to fulfill certain treaty obligations).
> 
> That said, in 1921, the DISTINCTION between the Emirate of Transjordan and the remainder of Palestine was that the former was not subject to the establishment of the Jewish homeland. The remainder of Palestine was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The eastern border of Palestine with Trans-Jordan was of particular significance.8 The Palestine Mandate originally incorporated the territory of Trans-Jordan within the scope of ‘Palestine.’ Article 25 of the Mandate accorded Britain the power, “with consent of the Council of the League of Nations, to postpone or withhold application of such provisions of this mandate as… may consider inapplicable to the existing local conditions.” Subsequently, on 16 September 1922, the Council of the League of Nations passed a resolution by which it approved a proposal submitted by Britain to exclude Trans-Jordan from the scope of Palestine’s territory.9 Ultimately, the border between Palestine and Trans-Jordan was fixed as suggested by Britain.10 This resolution merely confirmed the previous practice as Trans-Jordan was earlier excluded from Palestine by Article 86 of the Palestine Order in Council (constitution) of 1922,11 which stated: “This Order in Council shall not apply to such parts of the territory comprised in Palestine to the east of the [River of] Jordan and the Dead Sea.”
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
Click to expand...


Soooo, aside from that meaningless (as it was the other times you dumped it into various threads), cut and paste, we can agree that the Treaty of Lausanne had nothing to do with creating your invented "country of Pally'land".


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/07...gypt-prevents-hamas-leader-from-leaving-gaza/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab Intellectual Idiot's Guide to Kabbalah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are two primary sources for the region which is variously known today as Israel, Palestine, the Levant, and Canaan: archaeology and the Bible. While there are differences between the two, archaeologists and historians agree that the general narrative of the Bible is correct: Canaanites ruled the Levant before being pushed out by the ancient Hebrews, who then fought with the Philistines until invading empires conquered both tribes.

The name “Palestine” first appeared in Herodotus’ 5th century BCE histories to describe the coastal area of the Levant where the Philistines lived, before Romans applied it to the whole of the area following the suppression of the Bar Kochba Revolt of 132 CE. Thereafter, the word Palestine applied to the whole of the land, and subsequent rulers identified it as such.

(full article online)

What's in a Name? The Origins of Judea, Philistia, Palestine and Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 11-Jul-19: Keeping Ahlam Tamimi safe: A Jordanian case for double jeopardy?


----------



## Hollie

Otherwise known as "Your Partial Guide to the Islamic Terrorist Welfare Fraud"

It really is remarkable that the relevant first world continues to shower money on the Hamas islamic terror syndicate. Fortunately, here in the 
Great Satan, we have chosen not to finance these islamic terrorists and stopped funding the UNRWA welfare fraud. 
*
Your Complete Guide to Hamas’ Network of Terror Tunnels

Your Complete Guide to Hamas' Network of Terror Tunnels - The Tower
*






*Hamas says its smuggling and terror tunnel network is twice as large as the Viet Cong’s was at the height of the Vietnam War. Here’s what Israel is doing to stop it.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

I will tell you where it is, what it is. It is this: Chaya Zissel was born a Jew. As was Shalhevet Pass, and Hadas Fogel, HY”D, who was the same age as Chaya Zissel when Arabs murdered _her_ by decapitation, when she wouldn’t stop crying. 

Ah! There you have it: she wouldn’t stop crying! A provocation if I ever heard one. Is this the locus of our "conflict?"
But no. It wasn’t about the crying. It was that Hadas Fogel was a Jew. Her mere existence was the sole locus of the "disagreement," the point of "conflict" between the "two warring parties."

This is important because so many believe that there really is a conflict and that it is about land. And the only way that any of this is connected to land is that the Arabs don’t want the Jews to have it. Land rights is a pretend issue, an excuse for Arabs to murder Jews. Because once you paint terror as a conflict about land, there's a focal point for disagreement. Which means two equal warring parties. Parties who can come to the table and negotiate. And since it's a land issue, negotiations means land concessions, which means Jews giving up bits and pieces of the Jewish State until there is nothing left. 

Such a process of course, seen from a truer lens, is only Jewish victims rewarding those who murder them. Rewarding terror, alas, only makes them kill more of us to get more of what we have.

Think about it: if it were about land, why on earth would that make it okay to kill a baby? The baby is not responsible for where it is raised. The baby has no guilt, has stolen nothing, does not oppress you. It is just a baby. Something most societies hold as a value to protect and nurture.

The answer, of course, is that it is not about land, and it is not a conflict.

It is about Jews and Jewish continuity. The Jews who continue to live and the people who don't want them to. This is the locus of the conflict, the point of disagreement.

(full article online)

If You Want to Help Israel, Stop Using the Word "Conflict" (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Twitter exchange with a genteel antisemite (whose opinion of Arabs isn't much better) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> A Twitter exchange with a genteel antisemite (whose opinion of Arabs isn't much better) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



According to him, it is permissible/justified to attack Jews anywhere in the world, because ... Israel.  Hmmmmm.  Where have we heard this recently?  Some official from Hamas, if I recall.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> I will tell you where it is, what it is. It is this: Chaya Zissel was born a Jew. As was Shalhevet Pass, and Hadas Fogel, HY”D, who was the same age as Chaya Zissel when Arabs murdered _her_ by decapitation, when she wouldn’t stop crying.
> 
> Ah! There you have it: she wouldn’t stop crying! A provocation if I ever heard one. Is this the locus of our "conflict?"
> But no. It wasn’t about the crying. It was that Hadas Fogel was a Jew. Her mere existence was the sole locus of the "disagreement," the point of "conflict" between the "two warring parties."
> 
> This is important because so many believe that there really is a conflict and that it is about land. And the only way that any of this is connected to land is that the Arabs don’t want the Jews to have it. Land rights is a pretend issue, an excuse for Arabs to murder Jews. Because once you paint terror as a conflict about land, there's a focal point for disagreement. Which means two equal warring parties. Parties who can come to the table and negotiate. And since it's a land issue, negotiations means land concessions, which means Jews giving up bits and pieces of the Jewish State until there is nothing left.
> 
> Such a process of course, seen from a truer lens, is only Jewish victims rewarding those who murder them. Rewarding terror, alas, only makes them kill more of us to get more of what we have.
> 
> Think about it: if it were about land, why on earth would that make it okay to kill a baby? The baby is not responsible for where it is raised. The baby has no guilt, has stolen nothing, does not oppress you. It is just a baby. Something most societies hold as a value to protect and nurture.
> 
> The answer, of course, is that it is not about land, and it is not a conflict.
> 
> It is about Jews and Jewish continuity. The Jews who continue to live and the people who don't want them to. This is the locus of the conflict, the point of disagreement.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> If You Want to Help Israel, Stop Using the Word "Conflict" (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



"Conflict" is a code-word, just like "clashes".  It implies equivalency and equal weight to both sides.  In fact, its a one-sided attack on Jewish sovereignty and self-determination.  Can't be solved with territory exchanges, or even with full independent Statehood for both peoples.


----------



## Mindful

“Thirty mosques and Islamic cultural centers in Germany are tied to the Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah, a Hamburg intelligence agency report reveals.”

Hizballah is Iran’s most successful export. Iran expanded aid to its proxies with the money it gained from the nuclear deal. This emboldened the country and gave the regime’s leaders a further sense of supremacist entitlement; clearly they viewed Western leaders as weak dhimmis. Two years after the nuclear deal was signed, the Islamic Republic boosted its financial support to Hezbollah to $800 million a year, “a dramatic increase from the $200m” that it was giving its proxy prior to the deal.

Current U.S. sanctions have now limited Iran’s ability to fund Hizballah. The prevailing fear now is that an enraged Iran could mount a military strike against Israel or any Western nation by its proxies at any time.

Israel’s Ambassador to Germany, Jeremy Issacharoff, has “slammed Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah on Twitter”:

Germany: Hizballah tied to 30 German mosques and Islamic cultural centers


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Munich Massacre: The 1972 Slaughter of Israeli Athletes on German Soil


----------



## Sixties Fan

One can Google Shuhada Street and find hundreds of articles condemning Israeli’s shuttering of the street and comparing it to apartheid (see, for example, here & here). However, there is little, if any, mention of the fact that the old Shuhada Street has been replaced by a thriving new commercial district.

One must search far and wide to discover that “Shuhada Street […] is not the main thoroughfare of Hebron as claimed. It is a comparatively small road in the Old City. Hebron is a large, thriving city, with massive factories, businesses and shopping malls. Hebron is the most prosperous city and main center of economy for the P.A., with more than 40 percent of the P.A. economy produced there. There are 17,000 factories and workshops in all areas of production. There are four hospitals, three universities and an indoor 4,000-seat basketball stadium.”

This is the Hebron very few visitors are allowed to see. This is the invisible counterpoint to the apartheid myth of Shuhada Street.

Many visitors to Hebron take a “dual narrative” tour of the city, where one spends half the day with an Israeli guide and half the day with a Palestinian guide. They truly believe that they are getting an accurate portrait of the city in this manner. However, none of the many descriptions of such tours found on the Internet (see here & here) even mention the new, prosperous commercial area of Hebron that is under Palestinian control and where Jews are forbidden to enter.

(full article online)

The myth of Hebron’s Shuhada Street


----------



## Sixties Fan

Background: A Jewish organization legally bought a hotel in the Old City of Jerusalem right inside Jaffa Gate.

The Guardian takes for granted that this is a huge crime.

(full article online)

According to The Guardian,  Arab squatters have more rights than Jewish homeowners ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 21-Jul-19: Jordan, peace and how little has actually changed


----------



## Sixties Fan

It appears that at least some of the Arab visitors were bloggers, so it is entirely possible that they are online journalists who do not belong to any syndicate.  The FAJ said that they might be Arabs who now live outside the Arab world.

Then comes the obligatory statement that shows how little the words "journalism"  and "Arab journalism" intersect.

 The Federation reaffirmed its adherence to the rules of the Federation's statutes to stand against all forms of normalization with the Zionist enemy until the liberation of all Arab soil and the establishment of the State of Palestine with East Jerusalem as its capital.In other words, Arab journalists have no choice but to swear not to do any work in Israel. As this press release shows, if any of them would try to report from Israel they would be expelled from their union.

Meaning, there is not even the hint that Arab journalists can possibly report things objectively even if they would want to.

When Arab reporters only write anti-Israel propaganda, then hundreds of millions of Arabs read nothing but propaganda.

Many Arab newspapers appear very professional. Their journalists are treated like any other in the West, and their reports are used by Western reporters, without informing the readers that the source material is by definition biased.

(full article online)

"Journalism" has a whole other meaning in the Arab world ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The "objectivity" of @HRW and @Amnesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

It seems the UN really needs to reassess its relevance.



UN Singles Out Israel as World's Only Violator of Women's Rights; Iran, Saudi Arabia & Yemen Among the Voters - UN Watch

GENEVA, July 24, 2019 — Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Pakistan were among members of the UN’s 54-nation economic and social council, a principal organ of the world body, who voted to single out and condemn Israel yesterday as the only country in the world that violates women’s rights.

The Jewish state was harshly and repeatedly condemned in a resolution, adopted 40 to 2 with 9 abstentions and 3 absent _(see breakdown below)_, for allegedly being the “major obstacle” for Palestinian women “with regard to their advancement, self-reliance, and integration in the development of their society.”

Out of 20 items on the UN Economic and Social Council’s 2018-2019 agenda, only one — Item No. 16 against Israel — focuses on condemning a specific country. All the other focus areas concern global topics such as disaster relief assistance and the use of science and technology for development.

The resolution completely ignores how Palestinian women’s rights are impacted by their own governing authorities—the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank, and Hamas in Gaza—nor does it mention how women are discriminated against within patriarchal Palestinian society.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Hollie,, et al,

It is votes _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.



Hollie said:


> It seems the UN really needs to reassess its relevance.
> 
> UN Singles Out Israel as World's Only Violator of Women's Rights; Iran, Saudi Arabia & Yemen Among the Voters - UN Watch


*(COMMENT)*

One can only imagine what the United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) expected in terms of a benefit for the Region by this vote.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> It is votes _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.



You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?

The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is votes _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
Click to expand...

It is Europe.  Christian Europe.  Why should they change now?


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is votes _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Europe.  Christian Europe.  Why should they change now?
Click to expand...



Oh, I don't know.  Rational is sexy?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Shusha, et al,

It is not a matter of being irrational.



Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is voted _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because of Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is all about intimidation and coercion_*!  *_Only some are irrational.  Some are in anti-government fear of hostile anti-government activity.



 ​In the face of these significant radical elements _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ and covert Islamic influences from other points of origin, these Western European Nations _(most of which are in the European Union)_ are afraid _(if not terrified)_ publicly demonstrates and strong objections to any governmental action or position that might be construed to be anti-Islamic - anti-Muslim.  This is not to mention elements of propaganda that amounts to subversion and sedition.


You will notice that the countries of France, Germany, and the Netherlands, have more than 7% Muslim representation within their respective national populations.  All together that is more than 10 Million Muslims in just Western Europe.  If only 1% of 1% of the Muslim Population is radicalized _(in just these three adjacent nations in the heart of central Western Europe)_; that would represent a condition and element of belligerency against just these three democratic republic governments in the sheer number 1000+ hostile activist in the region.  The operational 911 Terrorist Team was ≈ 25 people strong.  If we use the 911 Terrorist Teams as a yardstick, that would give us a terrorist threat numbering 40 autonomous operating teams should they be ignited and incited to form and act.

These three central Western European countries are frightened _(although they would not admit it)_ that something will set the radical pro-Islamic movement in motion.  These countries do not act anti-Israeli because they actually believe in the Islamic Movement, but because they are intimidated by the potential domestic violence _(Islamic Extremism)_ that would gradually develop in the domestic heartland of central Western Europe.
*The Bigger Picture*


Don't think of it as these countries being mentally irrational.  On the contrary, the short-term political position is that they should not face the problems today, that they can put-off until the next decade.

Even for most people within the Middle East and Israeli Conflict discussion, this on simple perspective is very hard and difficult to face and discuss in a realistic fashion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> It is not a matter of being irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is voted _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because of Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is all about intimidation and coercion_*!  *_Only some are irrational.  Some are in anti-government fear of hostile anti-government activity.
> View attachment 271074 ​In the face of these significant radical elements _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ and covert Islamic influences from other points of origin, these Western European Nations _(most of which are in the European Union)_ are afraid _(if not terrified)_ publicly demonstrates and strong objections to any governmental action or position that might be construed to be anti-Islamic - anti-Muslim.  This is not to mention elements of propaganda that amounts to subversion and sedition.
> View attachment 271058​You will notice that the countries of France, Germany, and the Netherlands, have more than 7% Muslim representation within their respective national populations.  All together that is more than 10 Million Muslims in just Western Europe.  If only 1% of 1% of the Muslim Population is radicalized _(in just these three adjacent nations in the heart of central Western Europe)_; that would represent a condition and element of belligerency against just these three democratic republic governments in the sheer number 1000+ hostile activist in the region.  The operational 911 Terrorist Team was ≈ 25 people strong.  If we use the 911 Terrorist Teams as a yardstick, that would give us a terrorist threat numbering 40 autonomous operating teams should they be ignited and incited to form and act.
> 
> These three central Western European countries are frightened _(although they would not admit it)_ that something will set the radical pro-Islamic movement in motion.  These countries do not act anti-Israeli because they actually believe in the Islamic Movement, but because they are intimidated by the potential domestic violence _(Islamic Extremism)_ that would gradually develop in the domestic heartland of central Western Europe.
> *The Bigger Picture*
> View attachment 271072​Don't think of it as these countries being mentally irrational.  On the contrary, the short-term political position is that they should not face the problems today, that they can put-off until the next decade.
> 
> Even for most people within the Middle East and Israeli Conflict discussion, this on simple perspective is very hard and difficult to face and discuss in a realistic fashion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Ah.  I hear you.  Interesting perspective.  I wonder if its actually a smart strategy, given the cracks in the Muslim world -- with some Muslim countries apparently at least considering coming aboard the modern world boat.  Better to hold off for a few more years and only fighting half of the Muslim world rather than all of it?


Still sucks that it necessitates throwing Israel (Jews) under the bus, though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> It is not a matter of being irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is voted _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because of Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is all about intimidation and coercion_*!  *_Only some are irrational.  Some are in anti-government fear of hostile anti-government activity.
> View attachment 271074 ​In the face of these significant radical elements _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ and covert Islamic influences from other points of origin, these Western European Nations _(most of which are in the European Union)_ are afraid _(if not terrified)_ publicly demonstrates and strong objections to any governmental action or position that might be construed to be anti-Islamic - anti-Muslim.  This is not to mention elements of propaganda that amounts to subversion and sedition.
> View attachment 271058​You will notice that the countries of France, Germany, and the Netherlands, have more than 7% Muslim representation within their respective national populations.  All together that is more than 10 Million Muslims in just Western Europe.  If only 1% of 1% of the Muslim Population is radicalized _(in just these three adjacent nations in the heart of central Western Europe)_; that would represent a condition and element of belligerency against just these three democratic republic governments in the sheer number 1000+ hostile activist in the region.  The operational 911 Terrorist Team was ≈ 25 people strong.  If we use the 911 Terrorist Teams as a yardstick, that would give us a terrorist threat numbering 40 autonomous operating teams should they be ignited and incited to form and act.
> 
> These three central Western European countries are frightened _(although they would not admit it)_ that something will set the radical pro-Islamic movement in motion.  These countries do not act anti-Israeli because they actually believe in the Islamic Movement, but because they are intimidated by the potential domestic violence _(Islamic Extremism)_ that would gradually develop in the domestic heartland of central Western Europe.
> *The Bigger Picture*
> View attachment 271072​Don't think of it as these countries being mentally irrational.  On the contrary, the short-term political position is that they should not face the problems today, that they can put-off until the next decade.
> 
> Even for most people within the Middle East and Israeli Conflict discussion, this on simple perspective is very hard and difficult to face and discuss in a realistic fashion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> It is not a matter of being irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is voted _(resolutions and decisions)_ like these that demonstrate how irrational the UN is on the issue of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I can understand all the Muslim countries being this irrational (because of Joooooooos), but Ireland?  Norway?  France?  The Netherlands?  Germany?
> 
> The US and Canada seem to be the only rational states at the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is all about intimidation and coercion_*!  *_Only some are irrational.  Some are in anti-government fear of hostile anti-government activity.
> View attachment 271074 ​In the face of these significant radical elements _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ and covert Islamic influences from other points of origin, these Western European Nations _(most of which are in the European Union)_ are afraid _(if not terrified)_ publicly demonstrates and strong objections to any governmental action or position that might be construed to be anti-Islamic - anti-Muslim.  This is not to mention elements of propaganda that amounts to subversion and sedition.
> View attachment 271058​You will notice that the countries of France, Germany, and the Netherlands, have more than 7% Muslim representation within their respective national populations.  All together that is more than 10 Million Muslims in just Western Europe.  If only 1% of 1% of the Muslim Population is radicalized _(in just these three adjacent nations in the heart of central Western Europe)_; that would represent a condition and element of belligerency against just these three democratic republic governments in the sheer number 1000+ hostile activist in the region.  The operational 911 Terrorist Team was ≈ 25 people strong.  If we use the 911 Terrorist Teams as a yardstick, that would give us a terrorist threat numbering 40 autonomous operating teams should they be ignited and incited to form and act.
> 
> These three central Western European countries are frightened _(although they would not admit it)_ that something will set the radical pro-Islamic movement in motion.  These countries do not act anti-Israeli because they actually believe in the Islamic Movement, but because they are intimidated by the potential domestic violence _(Islamic Extremism)_ that would gradually develop in the domestic heartland of central Western Europe.
> *The Bigger Picture*
> View attachment 271072​Don't think of it as these countries being mentally irrational.  On the contrary, the short-term political position is that they should not face the problems today, that they can put-off until the next decade.
> 
> Even for most people within the Middle East and Israeli Conflict discussion, this on simple perspective is very hard and difficult to face and discuss in a realistic fashion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.
Click to expand...


“.... Because I say so”.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Shusha, et al,

_“Be wary around your enemy once, and your friend a thousand times. _
_A double-crossing friend knows more about what harms you.”  _
_..........................................................................(Ancient Proverb)_​


Shusha said:


> Better to hold off for a few more years and only fighting half of the Muslim world rather than all of it?
> 
> Still sucks that it necessitates throwing Israel (Jews) under the bus, though.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, there are several factors that affect this line of thought; remembering though there is no one single line of thought that applies to the current political climate. 

I'm not sure that it is so much about throwing the Israelis under the bus.  There are domestic concerns in the Arab World that affect where the Arab Leadership focus.  Sometimes, to keep the political activist from gaining ground and support, it is necessary to give the masses something to chew on.



P F Tinmore said:


> The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.


*(COMMENT)*

It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.  

In general, *migration* is caused by the search for a better life and to fulfill the dreams for the future.  It has nothing to do with Foreign Policy.

*Immigration* is, on the other hand, a matter of Domestic Policy _(not Foreign Policy)_.  Those that migrate have little practical understanding of immigration matters.​


P F Tinmore said:


> I can rightly say I am from Germany because my grandfather (mother's side) was born there and immigrated after WWI. My grandmother was Pennsylvania Dutch. I have no clue when they came here. I cannot make that same claim about France or Italy. Even if I were to "return" that would not give me any exclusive rights. I would just be like everyone else.


*(COMMENT)*

If you were born in America, you are an American.  There is no "right of return" concept that is applicable.  In contemporary times, immigration is most effected by domestic unemployment.  The general population does not concern themselves with immigration when both the American Citizen and the Immigrant have low unemployment/under-employment numbers.  It is only when the opportunities and expectation of either become significant.  

The "right of return" is another political matter that is driven by these same factors.  If there was no difference in the "employment numbers" and potential for "future opportunities" between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, then that condition would stabilize security in the region.

The "right of return" is no more valid for 98% of the Arab Palestinian population then it is for you or me.  We were never residents of Israel, and neither have 98% of the Arab Palestinians.  For the "right of return" to be applicable, your applicant would have to have lived in Israel. _ (You cannot return to a place that you have never been in the first place.)_

No enforcement of International Law applies to immigration policy.  Immigration is a "domestic" matter.  

Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters _*which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction*_ of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter, but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> _“Be wary around your enemy once, and your friend a thousand times. _
> _A double-crossing friend knows more about what harms you.”  _
> _..........................................................................(Ancient Proverb)_​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better to hold off for a few more years and only fighting half of the Muslim world rather than all of it?
> 
> Still sucks that it necessitates throwing Israel (Jews) under the bus, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, there are several factors that affect this line of thought; remembering though there is no one single line of thought that applies to the current political climate.
> 
> I'm not sure that it is so much about throwing the Israelis under the bus.  There are domestic concerns in the Arab World that affect where the Arab Leadership focus.  Sometimes, to keep the political activist from gaining ground and support, it is necessary to give the masses something to chew on.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.
> 
> In general, *migration* is caused by the search for a better life and to fulfill the dreams for the future.  It has nothing to do with Foreign Policy.
> 
> *Immigration* is, on the other hand, a matter of Domestic Policy _(not Foreign Policy)_.  Those that migrate have little practical understanding of immigration matters.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can rightly say I am from Germany because my grandfather (mother's side) was born there and immigrated after WWI. My grandmother was Pennsylvania Dutch. I have no clue when they came here. I cannot make that same claim about France or Italy. Even if I were to "return" that would not give me any exclusive rights. I would just be like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you were born in America, you are an American.  There is no "right of return" concept that is applicable.  In contemporary times, immigration is most effected by domestic unemployment.  The general population does not concern themselves with immigration when both the American Citizen and the Immigrant have low unemployment/under-employment numbers.  It is only when the opportunities and expectation of either become significant.
> 
> The "right of return" is another political matter that is driven by these same factors.  If there was no difference in the "employment numbers" and potential for "future opportunities" between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, then that condition would stabilize security in the region.
> 
> The "right of return" is no more valid for 98% of the Arab Palestinian population then it is for you or me.  We were never residents of Israel, and neither have 98% of the Arab Palestinians.  For the "right of return" to be applicable, your applicant would have to have lived in Israel. _ (You cannot return to a place that you have never been in the first place.)_
> 
> No enforcement of International Law applies to immigration policy.  Immigration is a "domestic" matter.
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters _*which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction*_ of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter, but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The return of refugees has nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> _“Be wary around your enemy once, and your friend a thousand times. _
> _A double-crossing friend knows more about what harms you.”  _
> _..........................................................................(Ancient Proverb)_​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better to hold off for a few more years and only fighting half of the Muslim world rather than all of it?
> 
> Still sucks that it necessitates throwing Israel (Jews) under the bus, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, there are several factors that affect this line of thought; remembering though there is no one single line of thought that applies to the current political climate.
> 
> I'm not sure that it is so much about throwing the Israelis under the bus.  There are domestic concerns in the Arab World that affect where the Arab Leadership focus.  Sometimes, to keep the political activist from gaining ground and support, it is necessary to give the masses something to chew on.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.
> 
> In general, *migration* is caused by the search for a better life and to fulfill the dreams for the future.  It has nothing to do with Foreign Policy.
> 
> *Immigration* is, on the other hand, a matter of Domestic Policy _(not Foreign Policy)_.  Those that migrate have little practical understanding of immigration matters.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can rightly say I am from Germany because my grandfather (mother's side) was born there and immigrated after WWI. My grandmother was Pennsylvania Dutch. I have no clue when they came here. I cannot make that same claim about France or Italy. Even if I were to "return" that would not give me any exclusive rights. I would just be like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you were born in America, you are an American.  There is no "right of return" concept that is applicable.  In contemporary times, immigration is most effected by domestic unemployment.  The general population does not concern themselves with immigration when both the American Citizen and the Immigrant have low unemployment/under-employment numbers.  It is only when the opportunities and expectation of either become significant.
> 
> The "right of return" is another political matter that is driven by these same factors.  If there was no difference in the "employment numbers" and potential for "future opportunities" between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, then that condition would stabilize security in the region.
> 
> The "right of return" is no more valid for 98% of the Arab Palestinian population then it is for you or me.  We were never residents of Israel, and neither have 98% of the Arab Palestinians.  For the "right of return" to be applicable, your applicant would have to have lived in Israel. _ (You cannot return to a place that you have never been in the first place.)_
> 
> No enforcement of International Law applies to immigration policy.  Immigration is a "domestic" matter.
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters _*which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction*_ of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter, but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> t is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.


Nonsense.

Most migrants are from countries we have physically attacked or have dictators that are installed/propped up by the US.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Shusha, et al,
> 
> _“Be wary around your enemy once, and your friend a thousand times. _
> _A double-crossing friend knows more about what harms you.”  _
> _..........................................................................(Ancient Proverb)_​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better to hold off for a few more years and only fighting half of the Muslim world rather than all of it?
> 
> Still sucks that it necessitates throwing Israel (Jews) under the bus, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, there are several factors that affect this line of thought; remembering though there is no one single line of thought that applies to the current political climate.
> 
> I'm not sure that it is so much about throwing the Israelis under the bus.  There are domestic concerns in the Arab World that affect where the Arab Leadership focus.  Sometimes, to keep the political activist from gaining ground and support, it is necessary to give the masses something to chew on.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest cause of Muslim migration/immigration/refugees is US foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.
> 
> In general, *migration* is caused by the search for a better life and to fulfill the dreams for the future.  It has nothing to do with Foreign Policy.
> 
> *Immigration* is, on the other hand, a matter of Domestic Policy _(not Foreign Policy)_.  Those that migrate have little practical understanding of immigration matters.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can rightly say I am from Germany because my grandfather (mother's side) was born there and immigrated after WWI. My grandmother was Pennsylvania Dutch. I have no clue when they came here. I cannot make that same claim about France or Italy. Even if I were to "return" that would not give me any exclusive rights. I would just be like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you were born in America, you are an American.  There is no "right of return" concept that is applicable.  In contemporary times, immigration is most effected by domestic unemployment.  The general population does not concern themselves with immigration when both the American Citizen and the Immigrant have low unemployment/under-employment numbers.  It is only when the opportunities and expectation of either become significant.
> 
> The "right of return" is another political matter that is driven by these same factors.  If there was no difference in the "employment numbers" and potential for "future opportunities" between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, then that condition would stabilize security in the region.
> 
> The "right of return" is no more valid for 98% of the Arab Palestinian population then it is for you or me.  We were never residents of Israel, and neither have 98% of the Arab Palestinians.  For the "right of return" to be applicable, your applicant would have to have lived in Israel. _ (You cannot return to a place that you have never been in the first place.)_
> 
> No enforcement of International Law applies to immigration policy.  Immigration is a "domestic" matter.
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters _*which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction*_ of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter, but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The return of refugees has nothing to do with immigration.
Click to expand...


You're a bit befuddled regarding ths term "refugee".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Most migrants are from countries we have physically attacked or have dictators that are installed/propped up by the US.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.  By the time you research and publish it, the Policy has changed.  On this matter, US Foreign Policy reacts to change.  It makes recommendations.  It attempts to put forth Proposals.  But as an Official Policy, there is none until a specific event occurs to which the US must react.



P F Tinmore said:


> The return of refugees has nothing to do with immigration.


(UNHCR REFERENCE)

You are just a bit blind. There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."  The crossing of the borders into Israel is a matter for domestic law.  This is no different than any of the 22 Nations in the Arab League. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to blame American Foreign Policy, especially when there really isn't a foreign policy to speak of in these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Most migrants are from countries we have physically attacked or have dictators that are installed/propped up by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.  By the time you research and publish it, the Policy has changed.  On this matter, US Foreign Policy reacts to change.  It makes recommendations.  It attempts to put forth Proposals.  But as an Official Policy, there is none until a specific event occurs to which the US must react.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The return of refugees has nothing to do with immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (UNHCR REFERENCE)
> 
> You are just a bit blind. There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."  The crossing of the borders into Israel is a matter for domestic law.  This is no different than any of the 22 Nations in the Arab League.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.


Yes there is. Israel gets to do what it wants.



RoccoR said:


> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."


Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, this is an unsubstantiated opinion you have.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. Israel gets to do what it wants.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The absence of an objection is not a policy.

The support of Israeli Article 51 Self-Defense is an obligation under the Charter, not a foreign policy.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

That is not what the law says.  Read it carefully:

_*Article 12 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) • 
entry into force 23 March 1976
*_
1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.

2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.

3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.

4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
​_*Article 13 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) • 
entry into force 23 March 1976
*_
An alien lawfully in the territory of a State Party to the present Covenant may be expelled therefrom only in pursuance of a decision reached in accordance with law and shall, except where compelling reasons of national security otherwise require, be allowed to submit the reasons against his expulsion and to have his case reviewed by, and be represented for the purpose before, the competent authority or a person or persons especially designated by the competent authority.​
Even if you were 70+ years old and a person that was originally born in what is now known as the State of Israel, does not enjoy the consideration given under the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees.

This Convention relating to the Status of Refugees shall not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees protection or assistance.​
Contemporary law makes allowance for war: Nothing shall prevent a State, in time of war or other grave and exceptional circumstances, from taking provisionally measures which it considers to be essential to the national security in the case of a particular person, pending a determination by the State that that person is, in fact, a refugee and that the continuance of such measures is necessary in his case in the interests of national security.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is an unsubstantiated opinion you have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. Israel gets to do what it wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The absence of an objection is not a policy.
> 
> The support of Israeli Article 51 Self-Defense is an obligation under the Charter, not a foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is not what the law says.  Read it carefully:
> 
> _*Article 12 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> 1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> ​_*Article 13 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> An alien lawfully in the territory of a State Party to the present Covenant may be expelled therefrom only in pursuance of a decision reached in accordance with law and shall, except where compelling reasons of national security otherwise require, be allowed to submit the reasons against his expulsion and to have his case reviewed by, and be represented for the purpose before, the competent authority or a person or persons especially designated by the competent authority.​
> Even if you were 70+ years old and a person that was originally born in what is now known as the State of Israel, does not enjoy the consideration given under the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees.
> 
> This Convention relating to the Status of Refugees shall not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees protection or assistance.​
> Contemporary law makes allowance for war: Nothing shall prevent a State, in time of war or other grave and exceptional circumstances, from taking provisionally measures which it considers to be essential to the national security in the case of a particular person, pending a determination by the State that that person is, in fact, a refugee and that the continuance of such measures is necessary in his case in the interests of national security.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.


Someone's own country is a physical not a political place. The name or government may change but it is still his country.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is an unsubstantiated opinion you have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. Israel gets to do what it wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The absence of an objection is not a policy.
> 
> The support of Israeli Article 51 Self-Defense is an obligation under the Charter, not a foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is not what the law says.  Read it carefully:
> 
> _*Article 12 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> 1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> ​_*Article 13 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> An alien lawfully in the territory of a State Party to the present Covenant may be expelled therefrom only in pursuance of a decision reached in accordance with law and shall, except where compelling reasons of national security otherwise require, be allowed to submit the reasons against his expulsion and to have his case reviewed by, and be represented for the purpose before, the competent authority or a person or persons especially designated by the competent authority.​
> Even if you were 70+ years old and a person that was originally born in what is now known as the State of Israel, does not enjoy the consideration given under the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees.
> 
> This Convention relating to the Status of Refugees shall not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees protection or assistance.​
> Contemporary law makes allowance for war: Nothing shall prevent a State, in time of war or other grave and exceptional circumstances, from taking provisionally measures which it considers to be essential to the national security in the case of a particular person, pending a determination by the State that that person is, in fact, a refugee and that the continuance of such measures is necessary in his case in the interests of national security.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone's own country is a physical not a political place. The name or government may change but it is still his country.
Click to expand...


So true.  Judea, Samaria, Israel.  Still their country long before any Muslim Palestinians to invade & occupy it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is an unsubstantiated opinion you have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I say that the US does not have an Official Policy on the Israeli-Arab Palestinian Conflict, it means that there is no continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. Israel gets to do what it wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The absence of an objection is not a policy.
> 
> The support of Israeli Article 51 Self-Defense is an obligation under the Charter, not a foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is not what the law says.  Read it carefully:
> 
> _*Article 12 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> 1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> ​_*Article 13 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •
> entry into force 23 March 1976
> *_
> An alien lawfully in the territory of a State Party to the present Covenant may be expelled therefrom only in pursuance of a decision reached in accordance with law and shall, except where compelling reasons of national security otherwise require, be allowed to submit the reasons against his expulsion and to have his case reviewed by, and be represented for the purpose before, the competent authority or a person or persons especially designated by the competent authority.​
> Even if you were 70+ years old and a person that was originally born in what is now known as the State of Israel, does not enjoy the consideration given under the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees.
> 
> This Convention relating to the Status of Refugees shall not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees protection or assistance.​
> Contemporary law makes allowance for war: Nothing shall prevent a State, in time of war or other grave and exceptional circumstances, from taking provisionally measures which it considers to be essential to the national security in the case of a particular person, pending a determination by the State that that person is, in fact, a refugee and that the continuance of such measures is necessary in his case in the interests of national security.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone's own country is a physical not a political place. The name or government may change but it is still his country.
Click to expand...


This applies to invented countries, such as your invented "country of Pally'land?


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."



Rocco is 100% correct here, there is no "LAW" which expresses a positive "right of return".

There are several laws which expressly protect the right of states to handle their own domestic affairs, including nationality laws, and immigration of non-nationals.

There are also agreements which define the term "refugee" and express several "solutions" for refugees (with the implication that there is no one absolute right for refugees) and agreements for the prevention of statelessness (with the implication that there is a default position with respect to acquiring nationality -- and it is NOT country of ancestral origin).


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Yes there is. People belong to a territory. The name and to government may change but the territory is the same.



There is absolutely no basis for this. I honestly don't even know how you make this stuff up.  The entire global system is a system of citizenship and nationality of state actors.  People become nationals of the state which grants nationality to them, according to their own domestic laws.  There is absolutely no right to hold a nationality based on a geographical location.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Someone's own country is a physical not a political place. The name or government may change but it is still his country.



No, its not.  Someone's "own country" is the state in which he holds nationality.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is _(and I'm the one that told you about it)_ the right citation.  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's own country is a physical not a political place. The name or government may change but it is still his country.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There are two problems with the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) using this citation.

◈  Article 12(4) comes from the Article 12 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which did not go into effect until after 23 March 1976.  That is a decade after the Six-Day Way June 1967.  These kinds of laws are not retroactive.  The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court is 21st Century Law.

_*Article 11 •  Jurisdiction ratione temporis*_

1. The Court has jurisdiction only with respect to crimes committed after the entry into force of this Statute.

2. If a State becomes a Party to this Statute after its entry into force, the Court may exercise its jurisdiction only with respect to crimes committed after the entry into force of this Statute for that State, unless that State has made a declaration under article 12, paragraph 3.​
◈  The current standoff is that the Israelis did not apply the prohibition in an "arbitrary" fashion.  The HoAPpresent a threat to the national security of Israel and the citizenry.  The Arab Palestinians have not yet negotiated the settlements of disputes as agreed upon in the Oslo Accords. 

  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. (1968).


Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco is 100% correct here, there is no "LAW" which expresses a positive "right of return".
> 
> There are several laws which expressly protect the right of states to handle their own domestic affairs, including nationality laws, and immigration of non-nationals.
> 
> There are also agreements which define the term "refugee" and express several "solutions" for refugees (with the implication that there is no one absolute right for refugees) and agreements for the prevention of statelessness (with the implication that there is a default position with respect to acquiring nationality -- and it is NOT country of ancestral origin).
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> There are several laws which expressly protect the right of states to handle their own domestic affairs, including nationality laws, and immigration of non-nationals.


According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "LAW" that is relative to the "right of return."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco is 100% correct here, there is no "LAW" which expresses a positive "right of return".
> 
> There are several laws which expressly protect the right of states to handle their own domestic affairs, including nationality laws, and immigration of non-nationals.
> 
> There are also agreements which define the term "refugee" and express several "solutions" for refugees (with the implication that there is no one absolute right for refugees) and agreements for the prevention of statelessness (with the implication that there is a default position with respect to acquiring nationality -- and it is NOT country of ancestral origin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several laws which expressly protect the right of states to handle their own domestic affairs, including nationality laws, and immigration of non-nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
Click to expand...


Is that a rule you found in a YouTube video?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.



Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground. 

Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.

In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.  

So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".

And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?  

What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
Click to expand...


P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is. Especially back in 1924, or 1948.


I think it was from the 1907 Hague regulations.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
Click to expand...


Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment. 

I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him. 

I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion. 

The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is. Especially back in 1924, or 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was from the 1907 Hague regulations.
Click to expand...



I don’t believe you are correct, but if you know and aren’t just throwing darts, help a lady out and point me to a specific Convention or Article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
Click to expand...

The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
------------------
Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
-----------------
1. Citizenship. Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights. 

A/RES/181(II) of 29 November 1947


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
Click to expand...


Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine. 

We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925. 

(Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)

So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924. 

What happened next?


----------



## Shusha

Also why do you bring up 181?  Irrelevant. Never happened, remember?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Quit beating around the bush.



P F Tinmore said:


> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.


*(REFERENCE)*

•  Article 2, 1d  Vienna Convention on Succession of States in respect of Treaties •
“successor State” means the State which has replaced another State on the occurrence of a succession of States;

*(COMMENT)*

The term 'nationality" is used twice in the treaty; the word citizenship is not used once.  You will find it, not in the treaty language itself, but in the Annex (Paragraph 2). 

2.  When are quest has been made to the Secretary-General under article 42, the Secretary-General shall bring the dispute before a conciliation commission constituted as follows: 

The State or States constituting one of the parties to the dispute shall appoint:

(a)  one conciliator of the nationality of that State or of one of those States, who may or may not be chosen from the list referred to in paragraph1;and

(b)  one conciliator not of the nationality of that State or of any of those States, who shall be chosen from the list.​
Israel views the issue as that they are only obligated by a treaty or convention that the "New State of Israel" has ratified.

The CONVENTION RELATING TO THE STATUS OF STATELESS PERSONS does NOT apply to persons covered by an agency other than the UN High Commissioner for Refugees.

Israel was not a Party to the Treaty of Lausanne (1924).

There is no such thing as “Israeli nationality."  But that is a technical thing.  If you want to know more, see Columbia University on the website. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rule of nationality and state succession, the residents of the territory that falls inside of a successor state acquires the nationality of that successor state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The territory was governed by the British.


Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.



Shusha said:


> What happened next?


Colonization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.


Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.



> Colonization.


Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.


So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land” 

Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.


Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
Click to expand...


Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”. 

Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


So, your newest conspiracy theory is that Israel has not acquired sovereignty? That’s odd because the state of Israel demonstrates the various attributes that define national sovereignty. 

National sovereignty

You might have a Press TV produced YouTube video that contradicts?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
Click to expand...

Deflection.

None of the new states were mentioned.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your newest conspiracy theory is that Israel has not acquired sovereignty? That’s odd because the state of Israel demonstrates the various attributes that define national sovereignty.
> 
> National sovereignty
> 
> You might have a Press TV produced YouTube video that contradicts?
Click to expand...

Sure I do, but it is up to you to prove your point.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the "rule" is not quite as much of a hard-and-fast rule as you would like to pretend it is.  Especially back in 1924, or 1948.  (Remember, normally new treaties and agreements are NOT retroactive. And you cannot apply today's law to the past.  You can't use the Vienna Convention.)  So, if you are using this as the sole interpretation which grants a "right of return", you are on very shaky ground.
> 
> Further, even if we allow this rule, it applies to individuals.  It is not a collective right.  Nor is the successor's nationality automatically passed down through generations.  After that initial succession, the normal domestic nationality laws would apply.  States right to determine who does and who does not have nationality is firmly entrenched in law.
> 
> In addition, there are legitimate, legal ways for individual nationals to become de-naturalized.
> 
> So, while your statement is largely true with respect to today's CIL, it is not a golden ticket to "right of return".
> 
> And, aside from all that, are you FINALLY acknowledging that Israel is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire?  Walk me through your thinking on how nationality passed from the Ottoman Empire, through the 1920s, 1940s, 1960s and right up to today?
> 
> What nationality do you THINK the Arab Palestinians have?  Include those who still live in "their own country", and those who live other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
Click to expand...



So in your mind, what happened with respect to nationality after 1925?  Or are you trying to argue that the territory is still governed by the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your newest conspiracy theory is that Israel has not acquired sovereignty? That’s odd because the state of Israel demonstrates the various attributes that define national sovereignty.
> 
> National sovereignty
> 
> You might have a Press TV produced YouTube video that contradicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do, but it is up to you to prove your point.
Click to expand...


The point has been proved. The jewish people established a sovereign nation. You will deny that but you can't refute it, despite your Press TV YouTube videos.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
Click to expand...

 
Deflection.

There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.

The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.

BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.

A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.


I have always agreed with that. Why do you keep bringing it up?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not. You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.


There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You keep making this point as if someone is suggesting that the Madatesassumed "sovereignty."



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No one, that I am aware of, is suggesting or had suggested that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty; although Article 16 does not prohibit it.  Why don't you stick to what is factually claimed?

Absent sovereign powers, the Mandatory was entrusted with the territory; which included _(but not limited to)_:

Full powers of legislation 

Full powers of administration
Full powers over the maintenance of public order and safety

Full responsibility for  political conditions 

Full responsibility for economic conditions
Full responsibility for the total protection of the territory from foreign influence or control 

Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law

Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
Full responsibility for consular jurisdiction
Full control over foreign relations; and entitled to diplomatic and consular protection

Full responsibility for taking all necessary measures regarding the development of the territory
Full responsibility to provide for public ownership of natural resources 

Full responsibility to provide for all public works, services, and utilities
Full responsibility for land management and utilization
BTW:  What is the time limit on the term of "temporary;" and where did the Allied Powers establish that limit?  _(Please be specific with your citation.)_


P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

To my knowledge, the Allied Powers did not specifically delegate the authority to colonize the territory.  And to my knowledge, there is no record of any significant numbers of the citizens of the Allied Powers establishing colonies.  However, as previously mentioned, the Mandatory had the specific mandate to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.  And as stated previously:

Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law

Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
So it would probably be much more clear if, instead of making innuendos about sovereignty, you make your complaints specific to an action that you think is unauthorized.  Or, if you want to, explain what authorities or powers "Sovereignty" has over what powers and responsibilities the Allied Powers granted.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmores’ rule is a part of the circuitous route he navigates around the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”. Therefore, the Treaty of Lausanne creating his imagined “country of Pal’istan”, thus created Pal’istanian citizens of that country. You can’t have a “country of Pal’istan” without Pal’istanians, now can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind, what happened with respect to nationality after 1925?  Or are you trying to argue that the territory is still governed by the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order?
Click to expand...

Good question. Where can a citizenship go? Who has the authority to take it away?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You keep making this point as if someone is suggesting that the Madatesassumed "sovereignty."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one, that I am aware of, is suggesting or had suggested that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty; although Article 16 does not prohibit it.  Why don't you stick to what is factually claimed?
> 
> Absent sovereign powers, the Mandatory was entrusted with the territory; which included _(but not limited to)_:
> 
> Full powers of legislation
> 
> Full powers of administration
> Full powers over the maintenance of public order and safety
> 
> Full responsibility for  political conditions
> 
> Full responsibility for economic conditions
> Full responsibility for the total protection of the territory from foreign influence or control
> 
> Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law
> 
> Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
> Full responsibility for consular jurisdiction
> Full control over foreign relations; and entitled to diplomatic and consular protection
> 
> Full responsibility for taking all necessary measures regarding the development of the territory
> Full responsibility to provide for public ownership of natural resources
> 
> Full responsibility to provide for all public works, services, and utilities
> Full responsibility for land management and utilization
> BTW:  What is the time limit on the term of "temporary;" and where did the Allied Powers establish that limit?  _(Please be specific with your citation.)_
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> To my knowledge, the Allied Powers did not specifically delegate the authority to colonize the territory.  And to my knowledge, there is no record of any significant numbers of the citizens of the Allied Powers establishing colonies.  However, as previously mentioned, the Mandatory had the specific mandate to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.  And as stated previously:
> 
> Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law
> 
> Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
> So it would probably be much more clear if, instead of making innuendos about sovereignty, you make your complaints specific to an action that you think is unauthorized.  Or, if you want to, explain what authorities or powers "Sovereignty" has over what powers and responsibilities the Allied Powers granted.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> No one, that I am aware of, is suggesting or had suggested that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty;


Then why do all of the propagandists use the term Mandated like they had sovereignty over the territory?



RoccoR said:


> BTW: What is the time limit on the term of "temporary;" and where did the Allied Powers establish that limit?


The goal and limit were the same thing. Until the people achieved independence.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm throwing a flag on this play.



P F Tinmore said:


> There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.


*(COMMENT)*

Be specific, what are you claiming is "unsubstantiated?"

Israel is the highest ranked (22 of 138) country on the Human Develop Index anywhere in the MENA Region.  Whereas the Palestinians are (119 or 138).  The only country that ranks lower in the MENA Region is Iraq.

Israel has made more contributions in scientific research and developments than any Arab League Member nation.  Israel has been awarded more Nobel Prizes than the entirety of the 22 Member Nation Arab League.

And in terms of economic potentional, the Arab Palestinians cannot even touch Israel. 

So what are you talking about when you say "unsubstantiated?"

Has the Arab Palestinian ever met the Article 22 Criteria to stand alone?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Did you read the fraggen list I made.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making this point as if someone is suggesting that the Madatesassumed "sovereignty."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one, that I am aware of, is suggesting or had suggested that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty; although Article 16 does not prohibit it.  Why don't you stick to what is factually claimed?
> 
> Absent sovereign powers, the Mandatory was entrusted with the territory; which included _(but not limited to)_:
> 
> Full powers of legislation
> 
> Full powers of administration
> Full powers over the maintenance of public order and safety
> 
> Full responsibility for  political conditions
> 
> Full responsibility for economic conditions
> Full responsibility for the total protection of the territory from foreign influence or control
> 
> Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law
> 
> Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
> Full responsibility for consular jurisdiction
> Full control over foreign relations; and entitled to diplomatic and consular protection
> 
> Full responsibility for taking all necessary measures regarding the development of the territory
> Full responsibility to provide for public ownership of natural resources
> 
> Full responsibility to provide for all public works, services, and utilities
> Full responsibility for land management and utilization
> BTW:  What is the time limit on the term of "temporary;" and where did the Allied Powers establish that limit?  _(Please be specific with your citation.)_
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> To my knowledge, the Allied Powers did not specifically delegate the authority to colonize the territory.  And to my knowledge, there is no record of any significant numbers of the citizens of the Allied Powers establishing colonies.  However, as previously mentioned, the Mandatory had the specific mandate to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.  And as stated previously:
> 
> Full responsibility for enacting a nationality law
> 
> Full responsibility for the administration over immigration activities
> So it would probably be much more clear if, instead of making innuendos about sovereignty, you make your complaints specific to an action that you think is unauthorized.  Or, if you want to, explain what authorities or powers "Sovereignty" has over what powers and responsibilities the Allied Powers granted.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, that I am aware of, is suggesting or had suggested that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do all of the propagandists use the term Mandated like they had sovereignty over the territory?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: What is the time limit on the term of "temporary;" and where did the Allied Powers establish that limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and limit were the same thing. Until the people achieved independence.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

When someone says Mandated, they are generally talking about what the Allied Powers expected.  But they are being truthful when they avoid saying sovereignty. 

The Mandate was an authority.  The Arab Palestinians had none.

So, you don't know that the Mandatory exceeded its temporary assignment.  So you just made that up?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always agreed with that. Why do you keep bringing it up?
Click to expand...

Why do you keep insisting thst the Treaty of Lausanne created citizenship within a non-existent country? The treaty didnt create a country that had instant citizens.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Israel acquired sovereignty.
> 
> Yes, Islamic colonization was a factor.
> 
> 
> So, we are back to P F Tinmore cutting and pasting his “Ipso facto” snippet, out of context, and insisting that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow invented the “country of Pally’land”
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years of the same cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not. You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.
Click to expand...


You can deny the fact of Israeli sovereignty but you make yourself appear to be quite the out-of-touch conspiracy theorist by doing so. 

I gave you a reader's digest definition of sovereignty. Are there any attributes you wish to refute or do you prefer nust to cut and paste you usual slogans?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm throwing a flag on this play.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Be specific, what are you claiming is "unsubstantiated?"
> 
> Israel is the highest ranked (22 of 138) country on the Human Develop Index anywhere in the MENA Region.  Whereas the Palestinians are (119 or 138).  The only country that ranks lower in the MENA Region is Iraq.
> 
> Israel has made more contributions in scientific research and developments than any Arab League Member nation.  Israel has been awarded more Nobel Prizes than the entirety of the 22 Member Nation Arab League.
> 
> And in terms of economic potentional, the Arab Palestinians cannot even touch Israel.
> 
> So what are you talking about when you say "unsubstantiated?"
> 
> Has the Arab Palestinian ever met the Article 22 Criteria to stand alone?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Israel is the highest ranked, blah, blah, blah...


That wasn't the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionists are slow learners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not. You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can deny the fact of Israeli sovereignty but you make yourself appear to be quite the out-of-touch conspiracy theorist by doing so.
> 
> I gave you a reader's digest definition of sovereignty. Are there any attributes you wish to refute or do you prefer nust to cut and paste you usual slogans?
Click to expand...

Sure, defined territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, It is comical that Islamics invent history as a way to invent some imagined “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Don’t you find it odd that the Treaty of Lausanne, which you believe created your magical Kingdom of Pally’land, somehow neglected to mention such a place?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> There was no mention of Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. You insist on creating / inventing a version of history that appeals to your Islamist ideology.  The fact is, the Treaty of Lausanne never created a state of Pal'istan.
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not.  You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> BTW, this has all been addressed for you in a thread dedicated to your whining about Arab-Moslem failures and incompetence.
> 
> A quick search lists 7 (count’em), 7 pages (probably 100 separate instances), of your “ipso facto” cut and paste slogan. How many more times / threads do you need to spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people succeeded and achieved what Arabs-Moslems could not. You simply cannot reinvent your way around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go back to your unsubstantiated talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can deny the fact of Israeli sovereignty but you make yourself appear to be quite the out-of-touch conspiracy theorist by doing so.
> 
> I gave you a reader's digest definition of sovereignty. Are there any attributes you wish to refute or do you prefer nust to cut and paste you usual slogans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, defined territory.
Click to expand...


Indeed, wrong.

Can you offer a defendable argument? A YouTube video perhaps?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore likes to play fast and loose with the rules when we are talking about Jews. He constructs elaborate ‘international law’ based on what appeals to him at the moment.
> 
> I suspect he is going to argue that Palestine is a successor state to the Ottoman Empire and therefore all residents automatically obtained Palestinian citizenship. And if he wants to argue that, I’m happy to oblige him.
> 
> I have no idea how he is going to try to apply that in perpetuity while while ignoring any domestic nationality law. Or how he could possibly defend such a ridiculous notion.
> 
> The problem is that he wants to make 7 million Arabs somehow nationals of Israel, by right of law, and I just can’t see how he can manage that.
> 
> 
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind, what happened with respect to nationality after 1925?  Or are you trying to argue that the territory is still governed by the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. Where can a citizenship go? Who has the authority to take it away?
Click to expand...


Not the question. The question is what nationality law was in force after 1925. Is it still the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order. Or is something else? 

To answer your question, though, there are several ways.  One we have already seen is that a successor state, or changed sovereignty, normally (not always) changes the nationality of the residents as stipulated in the domestic nationality laws of the new state.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Why do you keep insisting thst the Treaty of Lausanne created citizenship within a non-existent country? The treaty didnt create a country that had instant citizens.



He's not actually not wrong about the nationality.  The Treaty of Lausanne, Articles 30 through 36 entrench in international law the naturalization process for those territories removed from Turkey and, while not specifically named, create distinct new and separate nationalities.  It is after the ratification of this treaty that Palestinian nationality becomes distinct from Turkish, Jordanian, Iraqi, etc.  Its based on residence, paternity and declaration.  

The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order entrenches this more specifically in its own domestic law under the Mandate government.  


So, arguing that the specific nationality of "Palestinian" was created by the Treaty of Lausanne isn't wrong. But it needs to be clear this did not create a "state" of Palestine because Palestine, in 1924, still lacked all the necessary requirements for statehood.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> ------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​-------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind, what happened with respect to nationality after 1925?  Or are you trying to argue that the territory is still governed by the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. Where can a citizenship go? Who has the authority to take it away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the question. The question is what nationality law was in force after 1925. Is it still the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order. Or is something else?
> 
> To answer your question, though, there are several ways.  One we have already seen is that a successor state, or changed sovereignty, normally (not always) changes the nationality of the residents as stipulated in the domestic nationality laws of the new state.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any changes.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I’ve read the same article. So we agree that in 1924 there was an international de jure Palestinian nationality under the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> We can probably also agree that there is a domestic de jure Palestinian nationality based in the Palestinian Citizenship Order of 1925.
> 
> (Please note this in no way suggests there was a State of Palestine extant at this time. The territory was governed by the British.)
> 
> So we agree that there was a specifically defined Palestinian nationality beginning in 1924.
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory was governed by the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. The Mandates were temporarily assigned administration to render administrative assistance and advise. They did not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind, what happened with respect to nationality after 1925?  Or are you trying to argue that the territory is still governed by the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. Where can a citizenship go? Who has the authority to take it away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the question. The question is what nationality law was in force after 1925. Is it still the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order. Or is something else?
> 
> To answer your question, though, there are several ways.  One we have already seen is that a successor state, or changed sovereignty, normally (not always) changes the nationality of the residents as stipulated in the domestic nationality laws of the new state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any changes.
Click to expand...


So, your argument is that the 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order is still in effect?


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep insisting thst the Treaty of Lausanne created citizenship within a non-existent country? The treaty didnt create a country that had instant citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not actually not wrong about the nationality.  The Treaty of Lausanne, Articles 30 through 36 entrench in international law the naturalization process for those territories removed from Turkey and, while not specifically named, create distinct new and separate nationalities.  It is after the ratification of this treaty that Palestinian nationality becomes distinct from Turkish, Jordanian, Iraqi, etc.  Its based on residence, paternity and declaration.
> 
> The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order entrenches this more specifically in its own domestic law under the Mandate government.
> 
> 
> So, arguing that the specific nationality of "Palestinian" was created by the Treaty of Lausanne isn't wrong. But it needs to be clear this did not create a "state" of Palestine because Palestine, in 1924, still lacked all the necessary requirements for statehood.
Click to expand...


I believe the poster P F Tinmore is in error about the nationally element of the Treaty. Article 30 states: “...nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”
Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive

I believe in the context of the time and place of the Treaty, (my subjective opinion), there was anticipation that a soverign State would emerge and the residents of the territory would then become nationals of that state.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep insisting thst the Treaty of Lausanne created citizenship within a non-existent country? The treaty didnt create a country that had instant citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not actually not wrong about the nationality.  The Treaty of Lausanne, Articles 30 through 36 entrench in international law the naturalization process for those territories removed from Turkey and, while not specifically named, create distinct new and separate nationalities.  It is after the ratification of this treaty that Palestinian nationality becomes distinct from Turkish, Jordanian, Iraqi, etc.  Its based on residence, paternity and declaration.
> 
> The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order entrenches this more specifically in its own domestic law under the Mandate government.
> 
> 
> So, arguing that the specific nationality of "Palestinian" was created by the Treaty of Lausanne isn't wrong. But it needs to be clear this did not create a "state" of Palestine because Palestine, in 1924, still lacked all the necessary requirements for statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the poster P F Tinmore is in error about the nationally element of the Treaty. Article 30 states: “...nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”
> Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive
> 
> I believe in the context of the time and place of the Treaty, (my subjective opinion), there was anticipation that a soverign State would emerge and the residents of the territory would then become nationals of that state.
Click to expand...


Yes, we agree.  It was a temporary designation for the Mandate, and has no effective meaning outside it.  And, as Tinmore has already pointed out, the rules of state succession, as well as the language used in Article 30, suggest that the intent was for the residents (and others, specifically Jewish returnees) would hold the nationality of the new State, according to the domestic laws of that new State.  

Tinmore is correct that a distinct nationality "Palestinian" was created, in law, in 1924-5.  But where he goes from there is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, Shusha, et al,

OK, (I think) that the Treaty of Lausanne was certainly clear at the time by the parties to the Treaty.   The Arab Palestinians which constituted the population of the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) were discussed in the Treaty as assuming the citizenship of the "State" that would be created in the context of both:

◈  As an interim meassure, so that during the Civil Administration that followed the OETA, the Government of Palestine could provide all that which was necessary something other than "stateless persons."

◈  The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.​
Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne is there a one-sided promise extended to the Arab Palestinians that obligated the Allied Powers to render a state unto the Arab Palestinians.  The Treaty of Lausanne was an arrangement established between the parties to the agreement.



Hollie said:


> I believe the poster P F Tinmore is in error about the national element of the Treaty. Article 30 states: “...nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”
> 
> I believe in the context of the time and place of the Treaty, (my subjective opinion), there was anticipation that a sovereign State would emerge and the residents of the territory would then become nationals of that state.


*(COMMENT)*

The intent of Article 30 was to ensure that, whatever the result, there would be no stateless persons.  That all the people in the territory to which the Mandate applied, had a nationality and was not a refugee.

The Arab Palestinians of the territory to which the Mandate applied, declined to participate in the establishment of self-government so that they would be considered able to stand by themselves.  In fact, the Arabs of the Region openly fought against the establishment of participatory programs to establish self-governing institutions. _(This is the State that our friend "Hollie" calls:  the "anticipation that a sovereign State would emerge.")_

THUS, Article 22 became an unfulfilled obligation _(that eventually had to be discarded)_ not because of anything the Mandatory did _(or did not do)_, but because the Mandatory could no overcome the objectionable behavior problems of the Arab Palestinians.   Over time, the ever-increasing and uncontrolled outburst of anger and frustration degenerated into Criminal Acts directed against Israel by factional anti-Israeli elements _(that dawned themselves revolutionary like names)_ with the intention of assuming control over the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine.

To this day, the character of the territories in dispute, have no defined name.

◈  While the Arab Palestinians say it is not so, there is a struggle between HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement in Gaza)_ and the Fatah _(once known as the Palestinian National Liberation Movement)_ for the recognition and effective government over all the Arab Palestinian Territories that would like to be known as the State of Palestine.

◈  To this day, the Arab Palestinians that squabble over the control of the territory have not been able to refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel.

◈  To this day, the Arab Palestinians that squabble over the control of the territory have not been able to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of Israel.

◈  To this day, the Arab Palestinians that squabble over the control of the territory have not been able to pursue in good faith negotiations or conclude a general peace arangement to reduce international tensions and strengthen confidence in the region.​
Now, am I saying that Israel has been perfect with respect to the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations _(No State is Perfect)_?  *(RHETORICAL)*  NO!  But Israel is the most successful state in the Region, by far.  Israel ranks 13th (of 156) as the happiness of nations in the world _(See:  2019 World Happiness Report) _or _(See:  World Happiness Report 2019)_.  Israel ranks higher than any country in Africa, the Middle East, Asia and the entity of the Western Hemisphere _(except Canada which ranks 9th)_.  And in the Region Ranking of Economic Freedoms in 2019, Israel is second only to the UAE:




 ​
Many issues can be discussed over the way in which the State of Israel came into being.  But it is clear that, in comparison to all the nations considered within its region, whether we talk about the Human Development Index, the Economic Freedom Index and the Happiness Index, more is right about Israel than is wrong.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In fact, the Arabs of the Region openly fought against the establishment of participatory programs to establish self-governing institutions.


The Palestinians consistently begged Britain to form a democratic government. Britain refused.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

 

It would be by the rule of state succession as you have already brought up. 

Why wouldn’t it be?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be by the rule of state succession as you have already brought up.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it be?
Click to expand...

The Treaty of Lausanne was a succession treaty. There hasn't been one since.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Arabs of the Region openly fought against the establishment of participatory programs to establish self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians consistently begged Britain to form a democratic government. Britain refused.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be by the rule of state succession as you have already brought up.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne was a succession treaty. There hasn't been one since.
Click to expand...

No, It was not a succession treaty.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The answer here does not lay within a U-Tube Video or Therorist web page link.   It actually requires a little gray matter exercise. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

TWO POINTS

Once a country is stood-up, and stands on its own, "equality" kicks-in.  Immigration, Naturalization, Citizenship all become "domestic issues" subject to domestic legislation.  This is true for every nation.



			
				A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947 said:
			
		

> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.





P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Arabs of the Region openly fought against the establishment of participatory programs to establish self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians consistently begged Britain to form a democratic government. Britain refused.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Nor did the Arab Palestinians want to participate in the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  This is the bedrock as to why the Arab Palestinians are in the crisis that they face today.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The answer here does not lay within a U-Tube Video or Therorist web page link.   It actually requires a little gray matter exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> TWO POINTS
> 
> Once a country is stood-up, and stands on its own, "equality" kicks-in.  Immigration, Naturalization, Citizenship all become "domestic issues" subject to domestic legislation.  This is true for every nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Arabs of the Region openly fought against the establishment of participatory programs to establish self-governing institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians consistently begged Britain to form a democratic government. Britain refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Nor did the Arab Palestinians want to participate in the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  This is the bedrock as to why the Arab Palestinians are in the crisis that they face today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority.



Britain was always pulling this shit. The Palestinians were the Majority. Britain was waiting for the Jews to become the majority before they would create a democratic government. That is why they were there for 30 years and didn't accomplish shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> To this day, the character of the territories in dispute, have no defined name.


What dispute?

The Palestinians know what it is and where it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep insisting thst the Treaty of Lausanne created citizenship within a non-existent country? The treaty didnt create a country that had instant citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not actually not wrong about the nationality.  The Treaty of Lausanne, Articles 30 through 36 entrench in international law the naturalization process for those territories removed from Turkey and, while not specifically named, create distinct new and separate nationalities.  It is after the ratification of this treaty that Palestinian nationality becomes distinct from Turkish, Jordanian, Iraqi, etc.  Its based on residence, paternity and declaration.
> 
> The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order entrenches this more specifically in its own domestic law under the Mandate government.
> 
> 
> So, arguing that the specific nationality of "Palestinian" was created by the Treaty of Lausanne isn't wrong. But it needs to be clear this did not create a "state" of Palestine because Palestine, in 1924, still lacked all the necessary requirements for statehood.
Click to expand...

A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.

State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia​
Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The 1925 Palestinian Citizenship Order, only relevent to the territories under the Administration of the Mandate, would then be superseded when the population was able to stand alone; meeting the criteria of Territory Article 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be by the rule of state succession as you have already brought up.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne was a succession treaty. There hasn't been one since.
Click to expand...


Walk me through your thinking here.  You are saying that the Palestinian nationality was created in 1924/25 and was the successor to the Ottoman Empire, as governed by Britain until they were able to 'stand on their own', right?  

So, what happened?  The British abandoned the territory.  The territory becomes 'ungoverned'.  The idea of a national is a legal relationship between the government and the governed.  With no government -- what happens to the nationality?  How can they be nationals of anything when there is no government to form that legal relationship with?  Did they become stateless or did they somehow retain their "Palestinian" citizenship?

Also, if, as you claim, the sovereignty passed directly from the Ottoman Empire to the people (since the Mandate did not acquire sovereignty, according to you) why isn't the succession treaty of Lausanne enough to create the fulfillment of the Palestinian nationality as a legal status between those nationals and the new State which arose to fulfill the Mandate?  

Did Jordan, as an example, have to fulfill some new requirement for a succession treaty?  Or was the Treaty of Lausanne enough to transfer nationality from the Ottoman Empire to the new Jordan nationals?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.



Yeah, no.  It was not.  While the nationals existed as a separate citizenship, it was not an independent state.  It was under the control of Britain.  In fact, the Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925 was based partly on British law, for exactly that reason.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain was waiting for the Jews to become the majority before they would create a democratic government. That is why they were there for 30 years and didn't accomplish shit.



Britain was obligated, as conditions of the Mandate and Treaties relating to the Mandate, to fulfill the requirement of Jewish return.  It could not release the Mandate until it had an effective Jewish or Jewish and Arab governments to release the Mandate to.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

OH Please.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was always pulling this shit. The Palestinians were the Majority. Britain was waiting for the Jews to become the majority before they would create a democratic government. That is why they were there for 30 years and didn't accomplish shit.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I tend to look at it as → a case of the UK being there for 30 years →  faced with an obstructionist Arab Population.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.



It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.

Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH Please.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was always pulling this shit. The Palestinians were the Majority. Britain was waiting for the Jews to become the majority before they would create a democratic government. That is why they were there for 30 years and didn't accomplish shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I tend to look at it as → a case of the UK being there for 30 years →  faced with an obstructionist Arab Population.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed, the Palestinians always opposed the settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH Please.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was always pulling this shit. The Palestinians were the Majority. Britain was waiting for the Jews to become the majority before they would create a democratic government. That is why they were there for 30 years and didn't accomplish shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I tend to look at it as → a case of the UK being there for 30 years →  faced with an obstructionist Arab Population.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians always opposed the settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

Actually, the Arabs-Moslems _were_ the settler colonial project.


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Saturday, July 27, 2019 Weekly Commentary: Palestinian Abandonment of Oslo Agreements Window of Opportunity?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al

OH no, that is entirely wrong.  Palestine was not recognized as a state.



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT ONE)*

It was recognized as territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied.

Palestine had a Mandate Government with the responsibility and authorities as outlined in "Posting #8265."

Encyclopedia of Public International Law
ADMINISTRATIVE, JUDICIAL AND LEGISLATIVE ACTIVITIES
1. Historical Evolution of Legal Rules​Every ~ State may exercise sovereign acts in all territories where no other nation has previously established exclusive jurisdiction or where no other prohibition is valid (~ Sovereignty). In contrast, however, every nation has a right to expect that its ~ territorial sovereignty will be respected by other nations.​
GOVERNMENT
1. Notion​In its broadest se~se government, in addition to, population" and territory, is one of the essential
elements which qualify a ~ State ~ as a ~ subject of international law. It is the active element, the
organizational machinery which enables the State to enter into ~ international relations, exercise
its rights and fulfill its duties (~ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties). As legal entities "States can act only by and through _their agents and representatives" (~ German Settlers in Poland (Advisory Opinion), PCIJ, Series B, No.6 (1923) p. 1, at p. 22), i.e. their organs.​
*(COMMENT TWO)*

I know that in these discussions, we tend to throw these terms around loosely.  But you have to understand, that before you (and ask yourself who the "you" is) can have a "State", you have to have a functioning Government.  All the things that make up a functioning government are listed in Posting #8265, and in the hands of the British; NOT the Arab Palestinians.  And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.

"From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials."  (A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947)​
Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.  So, there was no "State" in the territory.  There was the Mandate Government which acted in a controlling manner.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OH no, that is entirely wrong.  Palestine was not recognized as a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT ONE)*
> 
> It was recognized as territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied.
> 
> Palestine had a Mandate Government with the responsibility and authorities as outlined in "Posting #8265."
> 
> Encyclopedia of Public International Law
> ADMINISTRATIVE, JUDICIAL AND LEGISLATIVE ACTIVITIES
> 1. Historical Evolution of Legal Rules​Every ~ State may exercise sovereign acts in all territories where no other nation has previously established exclusive jurisdiction or where no other prohibition is valid (~ Sovereignty). In contrast, however, every nation has a right to expect that its ~ territorial sovereignty will be respected by other nations.​
> GOVERNMENT
> 1. Notion​In its broadest se~se government, in addition to, population" and territory, is one of the essential
> elements which qualify a ~ State ~ as a ~ subject of international law. It is the active element, the
> organizational machinery which enables the State to enter into ~ international relations, exercise
> its rights and fulfill its duties (~ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties). As legal entities "States can act only by and through _their agents and representatives" (~ German Settlers in Poland (Advisory Opinion), PCIJ, Series B, No.6 (1923) p. 1, at p. 22), i.e. their organs.​
> *(COMMENT TWO)*
> 
> I know that in these discussions, we tend to throw these terms around loosely.  But you have to understand, that before you (and ask yourself who the "you" is) can have a "State", you have to have a functioning Government.  All the things that make up a functioning government are listed in Posting #8265, and in the hands of the British; NOT the Arab Palestinians.  And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.
> 
> "From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials."  (A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947)​
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.  So, there was no "State" in the territory.  There was the Mandate Government which acted in a controlling manner.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.


So, are you saying that illegal external interference can negate a state?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.


That is the propaganda half of the story.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OH no, that is entirely wrong.  Palestine was not recognized as a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT ONE)*
> 
> It was recognized as territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied.
> 
> Palestine had a Mandate Government with the responsibility and authorities as outlined in "Posting #8265."
> 
> Encyclopedia of Public International Law
> ADMINISTRATIVE, JUDICIAL AND LEGISLATIVE ACTIVITIES
> 1. Historical Evolution of Legal Rules​Every ~ State may exercise sovereign acts in all territories where no other nation has previously established exclusive jurisdiction or where no other prohibition is valid (~ Sovereignty). In contrast, however, every nation has a right to expect that its ~ territorial sovereignty will be respected by other nations.​
> GOVERNMENT
> 1. Notion​In its broadest se~se government, in addition to, population" and territory, is one of the essential
> elements which qualify a ~ State ~ as a ~ subject of international law. It is the active element, the
> organizational machinery which enables the State to enter into ~ international relations, exercise
> its rights and fulfill its duties (~ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties). As legal entities "States can act only by and through _their agents and representatives" (~ German Settlers in Poland (Advisory Opinion), PCIJ, Series B, No.6 (1923) p. 1, at p. 22), i.e. their organs.​
> *(COMMENT TWO)*
> 
> I know that in these discussions, we tend to throw these terms around loosely.  But you have to understand, that before you (and ask yourself who the "you" is) can have a "State", you have to have a functioning Government.  All the things that make up a functioning government are listed in Posting #8265, and in the hands of the British; NOT the Arab Palestinians.  And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.
> 
> "From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials."  (A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947)​
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.  So, there was no "State" in the territory.  There was the Mandate Government which acted in a controlling manner.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you saying that illegal external interference can negate a state?
Click to expand...



Of course Rocco is not saying that.  

Actually, I think you will be hard-pressed to find anything that "negates" a state.  States are legal entities.  They either exist or they do not exist.  There is no legal argument that a state exists, but somehow doesn't count or isn't "valid" or has been "negated".  

BTW, still waiting for your response to my post upthread about what happened to the Palestinian nationality in the absence of a government when Britian abandoned the Mandate.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the propaganda half of the story.
Click to expand...



Regardless, the Arab population did not, in point of fact, develop any meaningful self-governing institutions.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al

Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_

*BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?  

*SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
*• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OH no, that is entirely wrong.  Palestine was not recognized as a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT ONE)*
> 
> It was recognized as territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied.
> 
> Palestine had a Mandate Government with the responsibility and authorities as outlined in "Posting #8265."
> 
> Encyclopedia of Public International Law
> ADMINISTRATIVE, JUDICIAL AND LEGISLATIVE ACTIVITIES
> 1. Historical Evolution of Legal Rules​Every ~ State may exercise sovereign acts in all territories where no other nation has previously established exclusive jurisdiction or where no other prohibition is valid (~ Sovereignty). In contrast, however, every nation has a right to expect that its ~ territorial sovereignty will be respected by other nations.​
> GOVERNMENT
> 1. Notion​In its broadest se~se government, in addition to, population" and territory, is one of the essential
> elements which qualify a ~ State ~ as a ~ subject of international law. It is the active element, the
> organizational machinery which enables the State to enter into ~ international relations, exercise
> its rights and fulfill its duties (~ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties). As legal entities "States can act only by and through _their agents and representatives" (~ German Settlers in Poland (Advisory Opinion), PCIJ, Series B, No.6 (1923) p. 1, at p. 22), i.e. their organs.​
> *(COMMENT TWO)*
> 
> I know that in these discussions, we tend to throw these terms around loosely.  But you have to understand, that before you (and ask yourself who the "you" is) can have a "State", you have to have a functioning Government.  All the things that make up a functioning government are listed in Posting #8265, and in the hands of the British; NOT the Arab Palestinians.  And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.
> 
> "From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials."  (A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947)​
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.  So, there was no "State" in the territory.  There was the Mandate Government which acted in a controlling manner.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you saying that illegal external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Rocco is not saying that.
> 
> Actually, I think you will be hard-pressed to find anything that "negates" a state.  States are legal entities.  They either exist or they do not exist.  There is no legal argument that a state exists, but somehow doesn't count or isn't "valid" or has been "negated".
> 
> BTW, still waiting for your response to my post upthread about what happened to the Palestinian nationality in the absence of a government when Britian abandoned the Mandate.
Click to expand...

The Mandate was not the sovereign power. Leaving did not change anything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OH no, that is entirely wrong.  Palestine was not recognized as a state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was widely recognized as a state all through the Mandate period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true. You read it on Wikipedia.
> 
> Time to circle back to “the Treaty of Lausanne created the state of Pal’istan”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT ONE)*
> 
> It was recognized as territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied.
> 
> Palestine had a Mandate Government with the responsibility and authorities as outlined in "Posting #8265."
> 
> Encyclopedia of Public International Law
> ADMINISTRATIVE, JUDICIAL AND LEGISLATIVE ACTIVITIES
> 1. Historical Evolution of Legal Rules​Every ~ State may exercise sovereign acts in all territories where no other nation has previously established exclusive jurisdiction or where no other prohibition is valid (~ Sovereignty). In contrast, however, every nation has a right to expect that its ~ territorial sovereignty will be respected by other nations.​
> GOVERNMENT
> 1. Notion​In its broadest se~se government, in addition to, population" and territory, is one of the essential
> elements which qualify a ~ State ~ as a ~ subject of international law. It is the active element, the
> organizational machinery which enables the State to enter into ~ international relations, exercise
> its rights and fulfill its duties (~ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties). As legal entities "States can act only by and through _their agents and representatives" (~ German Settlers in Poland (Advisory Opinion), PCIJ, Series B, No.6 (1923) p. 1, at p. 22), i.e. their organs.​
> *(COMMENT TWO)*
> 
> I know that in these discussions, we tend to throw these terms around loosely.  But you have to understand, that before you (and ask yourself who the "you" is) can have a "State", you have to have a functioning Government.  All the things that make up a functioning government are listed in Posting #8265, and in the hands of the British; NOT the Arab Palestinians.  And as you know, the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in the development in self-governing institutions for the third time in 1923.
> 
> "From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials."  (A/AC.14/8  UK History of Administration  2 October 1947)​
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.  So, there was no "State" in the territory.  There was the Mandate Government which acted in a controlling manner.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you saying that illegal external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Rocco is not saying that.
> 
> Actually, I think you will be hard-pressed to find anything that "negates" a state.  States are legal entities.  They either exist or they do not exist.  There is no legal argument that a state exists, but somehow doesn't count or isn't "valid" or has been "negated".
> 
> BTW, still waiting for your response to my post upthread about what happened to the Palestinian nationality in the absence of a government when Britian abandoned the Mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was not the sovereign power. Leaving did not change anything.
Click to expand...

You don't understand the issues, the Arabs-Moslems were never a sovereign power.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al

OK - One more time.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate was not the sovereign power. Leaving did not change anything.


*(COMMENT)*

No one mentioned a "Sovereignty Issue."  In fact, without a "government," you cannot have a "state," and without the "state" you cannot have a "sovereignty."

There was *nothing illegal* about the Mandate Government.

The Arab Palestinians were NOT interfered with.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_
> 
> *BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> *SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
> *• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.


And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.

Different ball game.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> OK - One more time.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was not the sovereign power. Leaving did not change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one mentioned a "Sovereignty Issue."  In fact, without a "government," you cannot have a "state," and without the "state" you cannot have a "sovereignty."
> 
> There was *nothing illegal* about the Mandate Government.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were NOT interfered with.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So if a foreign military prevents the establish of a government, does that negate a state?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_
> 
> *BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> *SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
> *• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Different ball game.
Click to expand...

Not a different ball game. The same nonsense about the Treaty of Lausanne you insist created some mythical “country of Pal’istan”.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...




P F Tinmore 

No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.

But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So if a foreign military prevents the establish of a government, does that negate a state?



The whole idea of "negating" a state is nonsensical.  States exist.  Or they do not.  Its like asking if you can "negate" a person by claiming that person didn't come into existence when they are standing right in front of you.


----------



## Shusha

The Treaty of Lausanne created the conditions necessary for a state to come into existence.  It did not create any states.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_
> 
> *BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> *SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
> *• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Different ball game.
Click to expand...


The inhabitants did not become citizens of Pal’istan. 

Read the Treaty of Lausanne. 

Article 31
Persons over eighteen years of age, losing their Turkish nationality and obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30, shall be entitled within a period of two years from the coming into force of the present Treaty to opt for Turkish nationality.

Did you see the part, “...obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30”.

What is contained in Article 30.

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become ipsofacto, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.

Did you see the part, “...to which such territory is transferred.”?


The Treaty clearly defines that the conditions of Article 30 would precede transferring of a new nationality or assignment of citizenry to a new State.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al



P F Tinmore said:


> So if a foreign military prevents the establish of a government, does that negate a state?


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, no government _(for whatever reason)_ then no state.  One is the prerequisite for the other.

BUT, in the case of Palestine _(the territory subject to the Mandate)_, there was no foreign military intervention.



RoccoR said:


> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> Different ball game.


*(COMMENT)*

The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration ( OETA) passed its responsibilities, for the territory under the Mandate, to the British Civil Administration on 1 JULY 1920 (not 1924).  The transfer of the Responsibilities was an outcome to the Argreement set by the Allied Powers in the preceeding April at the San Remo Convention.



			
				Paragraph 2 • Definition → The Palestine Order in Council said:
			
		

> For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​


The Citizenship Order of 1925 only formalized the intent of the temporary arrangement made in the First Order in Council.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_
> 
> *BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> *SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
> *• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Different ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inhabitants did not become citizens of Pal’istan.
> 
> Read the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Article 31
> Persons over eighteen years of age, losing their Turkish nationality and obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30, shall be entitled within a period of two years from the coming into force of the present Treaty to opt for Turkish nationality.
> 
> Did you see the part, “...obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30”.
> 
> What is contained in Article 30.
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become ipsofacto, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.
> 
> Did you see the part, “...to which such territory is transferred.”?
> 
> 
> The Treaty clearly defines that the conditions of Article 30 would precede transferring of a new nationality or assignment of citizenry to a new State.
Click to expand...

And the Palestinians became citizen of their new state.

I don't see anything confusing.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> And the Palestinians became citizen of their new state.
> 
> I don't see anything confusing.



Which state was that?  When did it come into being?  Through what legal treaties or instruments did it come into being?  Who governed it?  What territory did it hold (in actuality)?  What was its defined population?  And what interactions did it have with other states?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a foreign military prevents the establish of a government, does that negate a state?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, no government _(for whatever reason)_ then no state.  One is the prerequisite for the other.
> 
> BUT, in the case of Palestine _(the territory subject to the Mandate)_, there was no foreign military intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> Different ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration ( OETA) passed its responsibilities, for the territory under the Mandate, to the British Civil Administration on 1 JULY 1920 (not 1924).  The transfer of the Responsibilities was an outcome to the Argreement set by the Allied Powers in the preceeding April at the San Remo Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 2 • Definition → The Palestine Order in Council said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Citizenship Order of 1925 only formalized the intent of the temporary arrangement made in the First Order in Council.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Citizenship Order of 1925 only formalized the intent of the temporary arrangement made in the First Order in Council.


Expound.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> Who said anything, anything at all → about external interference?  _(RHETORICAL)_
> 
> *BLUF:*  The conclusion is that there was no "external interference."  The Allied Powers CANNOT interfere with the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a government, no it had no Arab Component at all during the Mandate Period.
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that external interference can negate a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> *SUB-QUESTION:*  Who had the lawful authority over the territories?_ (RHETORICAL)_
> *• ARTICLE - 16  > Treaty of Lausanne •*
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.*
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Turkey _(a party to the Treaty)_ renounced all rights and title of the territories to the Allied Powers _(parties to the treaty)_.  No Arab contingent was a party to the treaty.  The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were considered to be the inhabitants of the Occupied Enemy Territory under the Administration by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And after 1924 Palestine was no longer an OET. The inhabitants became citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Different ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inhabitants did not become citizens of Pal’istan.
> 
> Read the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Article 31
> Persons over eighteen years of age, losing their Turkish nationality and obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30, shall be entitled within a period of two years from the coming into force of the present Treaty to opt for Turkish nationality.
> 
> Did you see the part, “...obtaining ipso facto a new nationality under Article 30”.
> 
> What is contained in Article 30.
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become ipsofacto, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.
> 
> Did you see the part, “...to which such territory is transferred.”?
> 
> 
> The Treaty clearly defines that the conditions of Article 30 would precede transferring of a new nationality or assignment of citizenry to a new State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Palestinians became citizen of their new state.
> 
> I don't see anything confusing.
Click to expand...


What state did the Arabs-Moslems become citizens of? 

Read Article 30 and 31 and advise what territory was transferred to what state which would allow the transfer of citizenship. 

Let’s make you a list, shall we?

A. What territory was transferred to what state?
B. What nationality was transferred from the former Turkish subjects when the conditions of Article 30 were not met?


----------



## Shusha

This is where Tinmore disappears from the conversation.  He has no where to go and he knows it.  Because the absence of sovereignty in a territory is legally problematic, for him, he has to invent a false Palestinian sovereignty with no government, no actual control of a defined territory, no population and no capacity to treat with other states.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

French city official celebrates birthday with swastika cake

  They want " piece" all right


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 1949 Armistice Lines which were established and understood to be temporary, somehow morphed into the minds of many as the 1967 “borders,” implying a new sense of permanence, even though the war did the exact opposite – it reestablished Israeli control of the entire Palestine Mandate and reclaimed its boundaries of May 1948.

Israel did itself no favors. Rather than clearly state that its borders had been reestablished, it “annexed” the eastern portion of Jerusalem which had been under Jordanian control and only established military rule over the West Bank. It did this – much like it handed control of the Jewish Temple Mount to the Jordanian Waqf – in the hopes of winning over global support for peace. So much for that theory.

*No Palestinian Land / No “Occupation”*

As the history above details, the Palestinians quest for self-rule has been aspirational. The global community has attempted to create a new sovereign Arab Palestinian country, or to somehow give the Arabs who reside in Gaza and the West Bank self-determination. The Arabs in Gaza got self-determination in 2005 when the Israeli troops left the area, and the majority of Arabs in the West Bank also have some self-determination in “Area A” and to a lesser extent in “Area B” when Israel handed control of select lands to the Palestinian Authority (PA) as part of the Oslo II Accords of 1995.

But there is no “Palestinian Land” beyond these lands which the PA controls. [See Featured Image] The balance is Israeli territory as it was from the time Israel declared its independence. The 1967 War did not begin “occupation” of “Palestinian Land”; it brought Israeli territory back under Israeli control from the Egyptians and Jordanians who invaded Israel back in 1948.

As the only “Palestinian Land” that exists today are those which Israel handed to the Palestinian Authority, it is impossible for there to be any “occupation.”

(full article online)

When You Understand Israel’s May 1948 Borders, You Understand There is No “Occupation”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The 1949 Armistice Lines which were established and understood to be temporary, somehow morphed into the minds of many as the 1967 “borders,” implying a new sense of permanence, even though the war did the exact opposite – it reestablished Israeli control of the entire Palestine Mandate and reclaimed its boundaries of May 1948.
> 
> Israel did itself no favors. Rather than clearly state that its borders had been reestablished, it “annexed” the eastern portion of Jerusalem which had been under Jordanian control and only established military rule over the West Bank. It did this – much like it handed control of the Jewish Temple Mount to the Jordanian Waqf – in the hopes of winning over global support for peace. So much for that theory.
> 
> *No Palestinian Land / No “Occupation”*
> 
> As the history above details, the Palestinians quest for self-rule has been aspirational. The global community has attempted to create a new sovereign Arab Palestinian country, or to somehow give the Arabs who reside in Gaza and the West Bank self-determination. The Arabs in Gaza got self-determination in 2005 when the Israeli troops left the area, and the majority of Arabs in the West Bank also have some self-determination in “Area A” and to a lesser extent in “Area B” when Israel handed control of select lands to the Palestinian Authority (PA) as part of the Oslo II Accords of 1995.
> 
> But there is no “Palestinian Land” beyond these lands which the PA controls. [See Featured Image] The balance is Israeli territory as it was from the time Israel declared its independence. The 1967 War did not begin “occupation” of “Palestinian Land”; it brought Israeli territory back under Israeli control from the Egyptians and Jordanians who invaded Israel back in 1948.
> 
> As the only “Palestinian Land” that exists today are those which Israel handed to the Palestinian Authority, it is impossible for there to be any “occupation.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When You Understand Israel’s May 1948 Borders, You Understand There is No “Occupation”


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1949 Armistice Lines which were established and understood to be temporary, somehow morphed into the minds of many as the 1967 “borders,” implying a new sense of permanence, even though the war did the exact opposite – it reestablished Israeli control of the entire Palestine Mandate and reclaimed its boundaries of May 1948.
> 
> Israel did itself no favors. Rather than clearly state that its borders had been reestablished, it “annexed” the eastern portion of Jerusalem which had been under Jordanian control and only established military rule over the West Bank. It did this – much like it handed control of the Jewish Temple Mount to the Jordanian Waqf – in the hopes of winning over global support for peace. So much for that theory.
> 
> *No Palestinian Land / No “Occupation”*
> 
> As the history above details, the Palestinians quest for self-rule has been aspirational. The global community has attempted to create a new sovereign Arab Palestinian country, or to somehow give the Arabs who reside in Gaza and the West Bank self-determination. The Arabs in Gaza got self-determination in 2005 when the Israeli troops left the area, and the majority of Arabs in the West Bank also have some self-determination in “Area A” and to a lesser extent in “Area B” when Israel handed control of select lands to the Palestinian Authority (PA) as part of the Oslo II Accords of 1995.
> 
> But there is no “Palestinian Land” beyond these lands which the PA controls. [See Featured Image] The balance is Israeli territory as it was from the time Israel declared its independence. The 1967 War did not begin “occupation” of “Palestinian Land”; it brought Israeli territory back under Israeli control from the Egyptians and Jordanians who invaded Israel back in 1948.
> 
> As the only “Palestinian Land” that exists today are those which Israel handed to the Palestinian Authority, it is impossible for there to be any “occupation.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When You Understand Israel’s May 1948 Borders, You Understand There is No “Occupation”
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated response to the article


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
Click to expand...

I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss

So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.

The right to self determination *without external interference.*
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
Click to expand...

Your invented / re-written version of history is a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.

The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.

It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.

The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.

Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.

The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.

The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.

There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.

1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.

2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves

3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.


"Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.

"Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.


AM ISRAEL  CHAI

The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
Click to expand...


Oh I’m not the one who is confused. 

Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


A link to what never occurred?

_You so funny._


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

You have English Comprehension issues.  No link would ever help you understand history and what actually happened between the defeated and the victorious.

Stop wasting our time and take some comprehension lessons.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for, again, letting us know that you know nothing about what you are alleging as history and actual treaties, what happened after WWI and the division of what had been the Ottoman Empire.  Quack!!!!


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for, again, letting us know that you know nothing about what you are alleging as history and actual treaties, what happened after WWI and the division of what had been the Ottoman Empire.  Quack!!!!
Click to expand...



Yep.  This is where Tinmore retreats into his ridiculously nonsensical replies.  Because he knows there was no Palestinian state after 1924 (Until Israel in 1948 and Palestine in 1988).  And yet he keeps insisting that there was.  Even though there is not one lick of evidence to show its existence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never occurred?
> 
> _You so funny._
Click to expand...

How do you know? It may have happened and nobody told you..


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never occurred?
> 
> _You so funny._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? It may have happened and nobody told you..
Click to expand...

If it did happened, it would be in the history books.  Especially Arab history books of that time.

Find us one.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never occurred?
> 
> _You so funny._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? It may have happened and nobody told you..
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot. 

Or.

Did you fall down and bump your head again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never occurred?
> 
> _You so funny._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? It may have happened and nobody told you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did happened, it would be in the history books.  Especially Arab history books of that time.
> 
> Find us one.
Click to expand...

OK, show me some history and not that Israeli bullshit stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO, A million times No.
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> It was transferred to the British and the French who divided it into FOUR Mandates.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine (name chosen by the British), was to be returned for the recreation of the Jewish State.
> 
> Due to Muslim hatred of Jews, the Muslims were against it and attacked the Jews and the British.  They got their wish where 78% of that Mandate was given to Arab Muslims knowns as the Hashemites who had JUST arrived to the land, being kicked out of Arabia.
> 
> The rest of the land the British and the Arabs wanted for themselves, both being invaders and conquerors of it at different times in history.   But it was always Jewish Land, Jewish Territory.
> 
> The Muslims said no to an Arab State next to a Jewish one and refused the idea in 1937 and in 1947.  Because they are Muslims who hate Jews and cannot live "under" Jewish governance.
> 
> There are three kinds of interference for the Jewish right to re create their Nation.
> 
> 1)  Internal = the Muslim Arabs who lived there, and those who immigrated into the territory.
> 
> 2)  External = the British, who wanted the rest of the Mandate for themselves
> 
> 3) External = all the Arab/Muslim countries, and many Christian ones, who could not accept that Jews would become self sufficient and self governing.
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has plenty of governmental institutions, parliaments, etc.
> 
> "Palestine" is synonym to "We MUST destroy the jewish ability to self govern and bring them back to the dhimmi state they lived under Christianity and Islam.
> 
> 
> AM ISRAEL  CHAI
> 
> The People of Israel live. (No matter how many lies Christians and Muslims are capable of telling on a daily basis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman conquered territory was NOT transferred to the new state called Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never occurred?
> 
> _You so funny._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? It may have happened and nobody told you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did happened, it would be in the history books.  Especially Arab history books of that time.
> 
> Find us one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, show me some history and not that Israeli bullshit stuff.
Click to expand...


Show you what didn't happen?

It's the latter then. You fell down and bumped your head.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

You still missed it.



P F Tinmore said:


> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state.


*(COMMENT)*

No, not so.  Article 16 Transferedthe territory to the Allied Powers.  There was no "New State of Palestine."

There was a Government of Palestine under the UK.  The Arabs rejected participation.




P F Tinmore said:


> It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.


*(COMMENT)*
You "rights" DO NOT establish an obligation for any other country or people.

The people do not hold anything.  Nor were they promised anything.  You keep waiving this universal, inalienable rights, mantra-like a flag.   It is an illusion until it happens - until the Palestinians make something of themselves.  As long as they represent a hostile threat, the longer containment will be needed.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remains so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.


*(COMMENT)*

No, the Middle East is a victim, and the Arab Palestinians are the assailant; hold peace hostage. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> You still missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, not so.  Article 16 Transferedthe territory to the Allied Powers.  There was no "New State of Palestine."
> 
> There was a Government of Palestine under the UK.  The Arabs rejected participation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> You "rights" DO NOT establish an obligation for any other country or people.
> 
> The people do not hold anything.  Nor were they promised anything.  You keep waiving this universal, inalienable rights, mantra-like a flag.   It is an illusion until it happens - until the Palestinians make something of themselves.  As long as they represent a hostile threat, the longer containment will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remains so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, the Middle East is a victim, and the Arab Palestinians are the assailant; hold peace hostage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> You "rights" DO NOT establish an obligation for any other country or people.


That is true. There is no obligation requested.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> You still missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, not so.  Article 16 Transferedthe territory to the Allied Powers.  There was no "New State of Palestine."
> 
> There was a Government of Palestine under the UK.  The Arabs rejected participation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> You "rights" DO NOT establish an obligation for any other country or people.
> 
> The people do not hold anything.  Nor were they promised anything.  You keep waiving this universal, inalienable rights, mantra-like a flag.   It is an illusion until it happens - until the Palestinians make something of themselves.  As long as they represent a hostile threat, the longer containment will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remains so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, the Middle East is a victim, and the Arab Palestinians are the assailant; hold peace hostage.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You "rights" DO NOT establish an obligation for any other country or people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. There is no obligation requested.
Click to expand...

Just an entitlement expected.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Rosena Allin-Khan is a Labour MP for Tooting and a physician.

She recently traveled to Gaza and reported back on the issues she saw with Israel's permit system for patients to leave Gaza. She is obviously not a Zionist and some of the resulting articles have been called out for inaccuracies. Nevertheless, she is someone who cares deeply about the people of Gaza.

What happened to her when she tried to help the children of Gaza shows that the purported "pro-Palestinian" crowd really don't give a shit about Palestinians.

(full article online)

The difference between honest critics of Israel and the antisemitic BDSers who really don't care about Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Switzerland suspends funding to UN agency for Palestinians after damning report


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-...as-1200-worshippers-visit-Josephs-Tomb-597138


----------



## Sixties Fan

East Jerusalem lawyer sentenced to 13.5 years in jail for shooting attacks


----------



## Sixties Fan

The time has come for the donor nations of the world to defuse the toxic UNRWA powder keg: This can and should be accomplished in six steps.

1. Cancel the new UNRWA curriculum which incorporates principles of Jihad, martyrdom and an “right of return” by force of arms, in UN schools which are supposed to promote the UNRWA slogan of “Peace Starts Here.”

2. Cease paramilitary training in all UNRWA schools. UNRWA should demonstrate commitment to UN principles for “peace education”.

3. Insist that UNRWA dismiss employees who are affiliated with Hamas in accordance with laws on the books in Western nations, which forbid aid to any agency that employs members of a terrorist organization.

4. Insist that UNRWA cancel its contract with “youth ambassador” Mohammad Assaf to travel the world encouraging anti Israeli violence.

5. Insist on an independent audit of donor funds that flow to UNRWA This would address widespread documented reports of wasted resources, duplicity of services and the undesired flow of cash to Gaza-based terror groups, which gained control over UNRWA operations in Gaza during the past 18 years.

6. Introduce UNHCR standards to UNRWA to advance the resettlement of Arab "refugees." - the millions of descendants of the original "refugees", (today about 20,000 ) many of whom left due to promises made by Arab countries in 1948 that they would wipe out the Jews, whose homes could be taken over shortly.

(full article online)

Coming soon: An opportunity for UNRWA policy change


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Dr. Rosena Allin-Khan is a Labour MP for Tooting and a physician.
> 
> She recently traveled to Gaza and reported back on the issues she saw with Israel's permit system for patients to leave Gaza. She is obviously not a Zionist and some of the resulting articles have been called out for inaccuracies. Nevertheless, she is someone who cares deeply about the people of Gaza.
> 
> What happened to her when she tried to help the children of Gaza shows that the purported "pro-Palestinian" crowd really don't give a shit about Palestinians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The difference between honest critics of Israel and the antisemitic BDSers who really don't care about Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




The reason she is working with the Israeli government is because neither the government of Gaza nor the government of the West Bank have any interest in helping Arab Palestinian or Gazan people.  The whole thing is a charade.  They choose no normalization with Jews instead of caring for their people.  Exactly why they are not yet ready to have a state (or two).  

The true irony is that it was the PA which denied the mother's permit to return to her daughter, not Israel.  And also it is a lie that the mother was sent back to Gaza after the birth of the children and not permitted to stay with them.  She was with the children when the two boys died.  She returned to Gaza to bury them.  And it was the PA who refused her return to Israel for her daughter.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stop whacking yourself in the head and answer my questions.  If there was truly a state created, there should be some EVIDENCE of it, shouldn't there?

Of course, there is no evidence of a state of Palestine between 1924 and 1948 or 1988, because there wasn't one.  It was not an issue under the Mandate, because the nationals of Palestine were governed by the British.  But what happens to a nationality when it is no longer governed by a Mandate but has not yet developed a state? 

What is the legal status of that territory and those nationals?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is more interesting.



Shusha said:


> What is the legal status of that territory and those nationals?


*(COMMENT)*

One interpretation:




 ​There are a couple ways of looking at it; this is one.  It shows that in 1988, Israel took possession of the territory by default.

Another way is to consider that the Oslo accords set the conditions for territorial control.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before there can be such a thing as external interference, you have to determine "who" is being interfered with?
> 
> Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territories ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop whacking yourself in the head and answer my questions.  If there was truly a state created, there should be some EVIDENCE of it, shouldn't there?
> 
> Of course, there is no evidence of a state of Palestine between 1924 and 1948 or 1988, because there wasn't one.  It was not an issue under the Mandate, because the nationals of Palestine were governed by the British.  But what happens to a nationality when it is no longer governed by a Mandate but has not yet developed a state?
> 
> What is the legal status of that territory and those nationals?
Click to expand...

The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take the sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.

The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> No one is arguing that Britain had sovereignty.
> 
> But the question which needs to be asked and answered is:  *What happened when the sovereignty of Turkey was terminated in that territory?*  Who had sovereignty over that territory?  Who held the legal relationship with the nationals of the territory?  When and how was that sovereignty obtained?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make sense of your posts. I have already posted the quotes and links.
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> So I cannot understand why you are still confused. The territory was transferred to the new state of Palestine. The Palestinians became citizens of the new state. It is the people who hold the sovereignty. It is the people who inherit the universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> Palestine is the poster child of external interference. Palestine was born under military occupation and it remain so today. This has prevented them from developing their own governmental institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m not the one who is confused.
> 
> Tell me about this sovereign state then. When did it come in to being?  What was it’s government?  What were some of it’s laws?  Where was the seat of government or parliament?  Name some examples of interactions with other states. Did this state apply for UN membership?  When?  How did nationals of this state prove or document their nationality?  Who issued these documents?  Where were law courts located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop whacking yourself in the head and answer my questions.  If there was truly a state created, there should be some EVIDENCE of it, shouldn't there?
> 
> Of course, there is no evidence of a state of Palestine between 1924 and 1948 or 1988, because there wasn't one.  It was not an issue under the Mandate, because the nationals of Palestine were governed by the British.  But what happens to a nationality when it is no longer governed by a Mandate but has not yet developed a state?
> 
> What is the legal status of that territory and those nationals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take the sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
Click to expand...


You have a need to invent “we” as an excuse which prevents the Arabs-Moslems from developing a functioning society and civil government. I’m afraid the Pals’ share the same socio-religious hinderances that are shared by so much of the Islamist Middle East. 

I’m afraid you want excuses for the tribal rivalries and religious imperatives that caused the Arabs-Moslems to fail at building a workable society when Israel unilaterally left Gaza. The Arabs-Moslems were more interested in attacking Israel and fighting a civil war with the tribe in the West Bank than they were with building a government. 

You’re now reduced to begging the Shia Mullahs for crumbs.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take the sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration



There is a difference between holding some sort of right to sovereignty and having actual sovereignty.  The accepted method and measure of sovereignty is a state.  That is standard and normal everywhere in the world.  That is the legal precedent.  

So your argument is NOT that the Arab Palestinians have a state.  You agree that Palestine is not a state.  Your argument is that Palestine is a non-self-governing territory. 

1924 - 1948:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by the British
1948 - 1967:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel & Jordan
1967 - 1988:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel
1988 - 2019:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel because she hasn't reached full statehood

Further, you argue that Israel is not a domestic government, but a foreign government.

Do I understand you correctly?




(Note:  Palestine is not actually listed, nor has ever been listed, as a Non-Self-Governing Territory by the UN).


----------



## RoccoR

erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,



P F Tinmore said:


> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


*(OPPOSING VIEW)*

•  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."  

A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; __Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_ 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take the sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between holding some sort of right to sovereignty and having actual sovereignty.  The accepted method and measure of sovereignty is a state.  That is standard and normal everywhere in the world.  That is the legal precedent.
> 
> So your argument is NOT that the Arab Palestinians have a state.  You agree that Palestine is not a state.  Your argument is that Palestine is a non-self-governing territory.
> 
> 1924 - 1948:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by the British
> 1948 - 1967:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel & Jordan
> 1967 - 1988:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel
> 1988 - 2019:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel because she hasn't reached full statehood
> 
> Further, you argue that Israel is not a domestic government, but a foreign government.
> 
> Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note:  Palestine is not actually listed, nor has ever been listed, as a Non-Self-Governing Territory by the UN).
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> There is a difference between holding some sort of right to sovereignty and having actual sovereignty.


Indeed, it is called illegal external interference.


Shusha said:


> (Note: Palestine is not actually listed, nor has ever been listed, as a Non-Self-Governing Territory by the UN).


It has.

Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to Palestine and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,

3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, *the*
*Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

18.  Strongly condemns those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the *Palestinian people;*

*A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights*​

Notice that they always say *Palestinian people*. There is no mention of any government or state.

The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take the sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between holding some sort of right to sovereignty and having actual sovereignty.  The accepted method and measure of sovereignty is a state.  That is standard and normal everywhere in the world.  That is the legal precedent.
> 
> So your argument is NOT that the Arab Palestinians have a state.  You agree that Palestine is not a state.  Your argument is that Palestine is a non-self-governing territory.
> 
> 1924 - 1948:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by the British
> 1948 - 1967:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel & Jordan
> 1967 - 1988:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel
> 1988 - 2019:  Palestine is a non-self-governing territory governed by Israel because she hasn't reached full statehood
> 
> Further, you argue that Israel is not a domestic government, but a foreign government.
> 
> Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note:  Palestine is not actually listed, nor has ever been listed, as a Non-Self-Governing Territory by the UN).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between holding some sort of right to sovereignty and having actual sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is called illegal external interference.
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: Palestine is not actually listed, nor has ever been listed, as a Non-Self-Governing Territory by the UN).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has.
> 
> Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to Palestine and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, *the*
> *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 18.  Strongly condemns those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the *Palestinian people;*
> 
> *A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights*​
> 
> Notice that they always say *Palestinian people*. There is no mention of any government or state.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
Click to expand...


Yes, yes. Another opinion piece issued by the organization that has fallen down and can't get up.

Top 10 Most Insane U.N. Anti-Israel Actions of 2017 - UN Watch


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
Click to expand...


*"... transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories..."*

Transfer what powers? You're simply cutting and pasting paragraphs of material you can't interpret and don't understand.

The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.

What you want are excuses for the failures of tbe Arabs-Moslems to cobble together a _functioning_ govdrnment and a _functioning_ society.


Even assuming you could remove Israel and all the Jews tomorrow, you would still have the tribal warfare and competition for UN welfare fraud money that defines the competing islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"... transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories..."*
> 
> Transfer what powers? You're simply cutting and pasting paragraphs of material you can't interpret and don't understand.
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> What you want are excuses for the failures of tbe Arabs-Moslems to cobble together a _functioning_ govdrnment and a _functioning_ society.
> 
> 
> Even assuming you could remove Israel and all the Jews tomorrow, you would still have the tribal warfare and competition for UN welfare fraud money that defines the competing islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.


The conflict with Israel is the division. Remove the conflict and there will be no division.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"... transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories..."*
> 
> Transfer what powers? You're simply cutting and pasting paragraphs of material you can't interpret and don't understand.
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> What you want are excuses for the failures of tbe Arabs-Moslems to cobble together a _functioning_ govdrnment and a _functioning_ society.
> 
> 
> Even assuming you could remove Israel and all the Jews tomorrow, you would still have the tribal warfare and competition for UN welfare fraud money that defines the competing islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conflict with Israel is the division. Remove the conflict and there will be no division.
Click to expand...


You're desperate for excuses. The conflict between Hamas and Fatah is one of ideology but also rooted in power, greed and wealth. 

You ignore the ideological underpinning of the Hamas charter and the reasons for support and assistance by Fatah for acts of mass muder aimed at Israel. 

While you're desperate to press your agenda of Jew-hating, Hamas and Fatah would still be at each others throats if Israel and Jews disappeared tomorrow.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore,

Yes, now what can we say about this.



P F Tinmore said:


> *A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights*​
> Notice that they always say *Palestinian people*. There is no mention of any government or state.


*(COMMENT)*

The Resolution (*A/RES/37/43*) is not law.  It is a shotgun blast of commentary hoping something will stick. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,

In 1960, the West Bank was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  In 1960, the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Protectorate under a ilitaryM Governorship after the All Palestine Government was dissolved.



P F Tinmore said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.


*(COMMENT)*

This is political theater.  No one knows how to "*transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories*", it is an undefined task.  

◈  Who is the receiver of such power, if not in anarchy?  
◈  Do we send it FEDEX?  
◈  WHO TRANSFERS IT?​ 
It is a concept paper only (read only).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> The conflict with Israel is the division. Remove the conflict and there will be no division.


*(THOUGHT)*

To show how absurd the comment is, consider:  The conflict with Arab Palestinians is the division.  Remove the Arab Palestinians and there is no division.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ph3iron

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> In 1960, the West Bank was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  In 1960, the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Protectorate under a ilitaryM Governorship after the All Palestine Government was dissolved.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is political theater.  No one knows how to "*transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories*", it is an undefined task.
> 
> ◈  Who is the receiver of such power, if not in anarchy?
> ◈  Do we send it FEDEX?
> ◈  WHO TRANSFERS IT?​
> It is a concept paper only (read only).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Ironic that the Arabs were on our side in WWII.
Rothschild bought and founded  isreal


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns of their territory. Mandates do not acquire sovereignty. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty. Neither can take sovereignty away from the people. Now illegal external interference can prevent the people from exercising their sovereignty. Palestine still exists and Palestinian citizens still have sovereignty. We just need to end the occupation and allow the Palestinians the right to their sovereignty.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> 
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"... transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories..."*
> 
> Transfer what powers? You're simply cutting and pasting paragraphs of material you can't interpret and don't understand.
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> What you want are excuses for the failures of tbe Arabs-Moslems to cobble together a _functioning_ govdrnment and a _functioning_ society.
> 
> 
> Even assuming you could remove Israel and all the Jews tomorrow, you would still have the tribal warfare and competition for UN welfare fraud money that defines the competing islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conflict with Israel is the division. Remove the conflict and there will be no division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're desperate for excuses. The conflict between Hamas and Fatah is one of ideology but also rooted in power, greed and wealth.
> 
> You ignore the ideological underpinning of the Hamas charter and the reasons for support and assistance by Fatah for acts of mass muder aimed at Israel.
> 
> While you're desperate to press your agenda of Jew-hating, Hamas and Fatah would still be at each others throats if Israel and Jews disappeared tomorrow.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> You're desperate for excuses. The conflict between Hamas and Fatah is one of ideology but also rooted in power, greed and wealth.


Actually it is part of Oslo.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> erritorial sRE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> *(OPPOSING VIEW)*
> 
> •  A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples does not say:  "The people are the sovereigns of their territory."
> 
> A vast majority of the nations of the world hold national sovereignty.  "Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State." _(See generally Brownlie, chapter 14; Shaw, chapter 12; Malanczuk, chapter 7. [2]   Bledsoe and Boczek, pp. 102-3.)_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to *transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, *without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.​
> Notice that they said *peoples of those territories, *not governments or states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"... transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories..."*
> 
> Transfer what powers? You're simply cutting and pasting paragraphs of material you can't interpret and don't understand.
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> What you want are excuses for the failures of tbe Arabs-Moslems to cobble together a _functioning_ govdrnment and a _functioning_ society.
> 
> 
> Even assuming you could remove Israel and all the Jews tomorrow, you would still have the tribal warfare and competition for UN welfare fraud money that defines the competing islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems have the power of government(s). Those governments being antagonistic and hostile to one-another is an internal matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conflict with Israel is the division. Remove the conflict and there will be no division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're desperate for excuses. The conflict between Hamas and Fatah is one of ideology but also rooted in power, greed and wealth.
> 
> You ignore the ideological underpinning of the Hamas charter and the reasons for support and assistance by Fatah for acts of mass muder aimed at Israel.
> 
> While you're desperate to press your agenda of Jew-hating, Hamas and Fatah would still be at each others throats if Israel and Jews disappeared tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're desperate for excuses. The conflict between Hamas and Fatah is one of ideology but also rooted in power, greed and wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is part of Oslo.
Click to expand...


Actually, no.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore,

I'm not sure this is true.



ph3iron said:


> Ironic that the Arabs were on our side in WWII.
> Rothschild bought and founded  isreal


*(COMMENT)*

The Haj Amin el-Husseini → Grand Mufti of Jerusalem was certainly NOT on the side of the Allied Powers.  Met with Germany's Hitler, and helped to form the 13th Division of the Waffen-SS. 

◈  Hasan Salama, Leader and co-founder of the Holy War Army:  Served a member of a Special Commando unit of the German foreign intelligence organization Amt VI, during WWII.

◈  Fawzi al-Qawuqji, Leader of the Arab Liberation Army, was a Colonel of the Wehrmacht during WWII.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

He said, "the terms A, B and C no longer exist because Israel has violated the Interim Oslo Agreement , And we do not need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our territory."

If Israel is the occupier, then legally the residents of the territory do indeed have to get permission to build homes from the military government. By definition, in a belligerent occupation, the military government is the government entrusted with upholding and maintaining the existing laws in the territory, although it can add additional rules for security purposes under the Geneva Conventions.

When Shtayyeh says that Palestinians have the right to build anywhere in the territories, he is saying that the land is not legally occupied - but disputed.

Which has been Israel's legal position since 1967!

UPDATE: Abbas' spokesperson says the same thing!

(full article online)

Palestinian prime minister accidentally admits territories aren't occupied (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

IDF Neutralizes Pipe Bomb at Joseph’s Tomb Before 1200 Jewish Worshippers Arrive


   Those Peaceful Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> He said, "the terms A, B and C no longer exist because Israel has violated the Interim Oslo Agreement , And we do not need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our territory."
> 
> If Israel is the occupier, then legally the residents of the territory do indeed have to get permission to build homes from the military government. By definition, in a belligerent occupation, the military government is the government entrusted with upholding and maintaining the existing laws in the territory, although it can add additional rules for security purposes under the Geneva Conventions.
> 
> When Shtayyeh says that Palestinians have the right to build anywhere in the territories, he is saying that the land is not legally occupied - but disputed.
> 
> Which has been Israel's legal position since 1967!
> 
> UPDATE: Abbas' spokesperson says the same thing!
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian prime minister accidentally admits territories aren't occupied (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> he is saying that the land is not legally occupied - but disputed.


Where did he say that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Agricultural exports from Gaza going up, not that you would know that from the news ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

They are mostly press releases from the antisemitic Muslim authorities on the Temple Mount, the Waqf.

Today's variant, as headlined in Arab48 news, was thatJewish children visited the Mount.

According to the story, an organization called Women for the Temple has now organized tours of the most sacred place in Judaism specifically for children, where they are taught about the history of the site. (Or as the hateful Arab media puts it, "they carried out provocative tours of the Haram al Sharif and received explanations about the alleged 'Temple.'")

This is perhaps more frightening to Muslims than the daily screaming headlines of Jews "breaking in" to the site. Children, after all, are the next generation, and if they consider visiting the Temple Mount to be normal, then it will be that much harder to stop them from visiting when they are adults and want to bring their own kids.

Meanwhile, the Jordanian Waqf issued a statement that "stressed that the sanctity of all parts of the Al-Aqsa Mosque, equivalent to the sanctity of the Sacred House in Mecca, and that any infringement on part of it is an attack on every Muslim on earth."

Just some more every day incitement against Jews.

(full article online)

Muslims frightened by Jewish children on the Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Five years ago, I was sitting in my office trying to figure out options for a desperate Palestinian woman. Her family had found her and her boyfriend together in his apartment in Queens, and they were threatening both of them with physical harm. I had been told that the young couple feared for their lives.

To help them, I reached out to an organization that was working to train the New York City police force about the difference between honor killings and murder (the former is often perpetrated by a close family member who would not be a suspect in a murder). While I was speaking to the liaison about the couple, I happened to notice an email update from a former classmate at Barnard with some news: A Columbia student organization formed to support victims of sexual assault, called “No Red Tape,” was aligning itself with Students for Justice in Palestine, a virulently anti-Israel, pro-Palestinian group.

The irony of the moment was powerful. Here I was, a Zionist Jewish woman trying to protect a Palestinian woman from violence, while a campus group that is supposed to be devoted to protecting women had attached itself to a group known for hateful tactics that target Jewish students, rhetoric that veers into anti-Semitism and a total refusal to engage with Zionist groups.


It’s not just ironic; it’s mysterious. How did social justice warriors, committed to liberal values, find themselves using hate speech, intolerant boycotts, and demonizing tactics towards a fellow minority group?

The answer they would no doubt give themselves — that it is Israel’s occupation of the Palestinians that drives their actions — can’t possibly account for things like the a-historical nature of their critiques, the tolerance and excuses for violent resistance against civilians, and the sheer vitriol unleashed on Jewish students. For this reason, the mystery of the social justice movement’s embrace of radical pro-Palestinian groups and their corresponding rejection of Israel is usually explained as nothing more complicated than anti-Semitism, albeit cloaked in the new language of anti-Zionism.

(full article online)

Opinion | The Real Reason The Left Hates Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remembering and Clarifying the Murder of Leon Klinghoffer


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Agricultural exports from Gaza going up, not that you would know that from the news ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


In the past, and perhaps now as well, the IDF's COGAT unit would provide seeds and expertise to Gaza and West Bank farmers to grow new crops and improve their quality.​
Are those GMOs or real seeds?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian gays protest against anti-gay violence. In Israel. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Radical Muslim ARRESTED After Violent Threat Against Trump – Preserve Freedom

Another Animal is making threats


----------



## MJB12741

WHOOPS!  FUNNY, FUNNY, FUNNY!

Tlaib received donation from Michigan businessman dead 10 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

J Streeters duped on alternative tour of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes to Nationalism, No to Imperialism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Could Israelis/Jews Please......stop feeling "Humiliated"?  The humiliated are the ones who are doing it, and not you.  Stand tall.  This is part of the SHAME culture too many Arabs live by. 
No shame, no humiliation comes to you but only to them who insist that all non Muslims are inferior to them and have no problem denying non Muslims their rights ]


“They really did not want us to go to Aaron’s Tomb. They even canceled jeeps we ordered to take us there on Thursday,” he said. “We still wanted to go and found Bedouins who agreed to drive us close by.”

While some Jews believe Aaron was buried at the mountaintop site in Petra, others have expressed doubt that his tomb is located there. Muslims also revere Aaron and consider him to be a prophet.






Aaron’s Tomb near Petra, Jordan. (CC BY-SA Joneikifi, Wikipedia)

Spokespeople for the Jordanian government and foreign ministry did not respond to requests for comment for this article.

Ayalon said that after he and the other Israelis arrived at Aaron’s Tomb, they started singing and dancing. He stated that the Jordanian police officers then immediately made them leave the site.

“They made us go down and they didn’t let anyone else come up,” he said. “What happened is not right.

(full article online)

Guide raps Jordan’s ‘humiliating’ treatment of Israelis booted from Aaron’s Tomb


----------



## Sixties Fan

What happened on the Temple Mount is OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> What happened on the Temple Mount is OUTRAGEOUS!



Did you hear that P.A. officials are calling to cut off the hands of any Jew who visits the Temple Mount?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Shusha,

Where did you hear this?  This would be the sinsiter thing the PA has done yet.

v/r
R



Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened on the Temple Mount is OUTRAGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that P.A. officials are calling to cut off the hands of any Jew who visits the Temple Mount?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened on the Temple Mount is OUTRAGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that P.A. officials are calling to cut off the hands of any Jew who visits the Temple Mount?
Click to expand...

Can you find the article?  I have not seen that yet.  Next step in denying Jews their rights and incite the Arabs against the Jews because "the whole world belongs to Islam".


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh.....here it is....]

Palestinian officials incite violence for this weekend, call to "cut off the hands" of any Jews who visit the Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The only people who could hate this idea are the people who hate Israel no matter what.

It benefits Israel, the Palestinians, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and the Gulf states.

Egypt would be the main loser because this plan competes with the Suez Canal.

(video  online)

Video of Israeli "Tracks for Regional Peace" plan - railway from Haifa to Jordan and Saudi Arabia  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than a dozen United Nations workers in Yemen are under investigation for allegedly embezzling millions of dollars of humanitarian aid in the war-torn nation, according to a Monday Associated Press report.

The World Health Organization (WHO) conducted an internal investigation, drawing attention to unqualified people being paid excessively, the use of personal bank accounts for donated funds, suspicious contracts and the disappearance of essentials like food and medicine. UNICEF, another U.N. organization, is alleging one of their own may have protected a rebel leader, according to the AP report citing information from eight anonymous aid workers.

(full article online)

UN Workers Under Investigation For Allegedly Lining Their Own Pockets With Humanitarian Aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

The REAL illegal settlements in "The West Bank"


----------



## Sixties Fan

A frightening look inside a children's camp in Turkey


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her closing remarks (25:42) Thomas referred to “inhumane situations” despite the fact that no context to the measures imposed on the Gaza Strip in order to combat inhumane terrorism had been provided.

Thomas: “To me their story of food behind siege lines, like the others we’ve heard, shows not just people’s resilience but also the power of food to comfort and prove our humanity when we’re placed in the most inhumane situations.”

So why did the BBC World Service mislead its audiences by inaccurately framing the Gaza Strip as being ‘under siege’ in accordance with Hamas talking points and misinform them with regard to the background to the chronic problems with water and electricity supplies?

At the end of the interview with Wada Younis, listeners heard that it was set up by the BBC’s Gaza Strip office.

Thomas: “Many thanks to our colleague in Gaza Jihad Masharawi for arranging that interview.”

This is of course far from the first time the employees at the BBC’s Gaza office have amplified Hamas propaganda and neither is it the first time that Masharawi has been involved in producing BBC content that promotes the false notion that the Gaza Strip is ‘under siege’ by Israel.

(full article online)

BBC WS food programme: inaccurate, lacks context and promotes Hamas propaganda


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKMW prompts ITV News correction to Israeli security fence omission


----------



## Sixties Fan

After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.

(full article online)

A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m not a terminology freak. Sometimes you have to use words or phrases whose connotations are ideologically impure, so that people will understand you. But I draw the line at “West Bank,” “Israel-Palestine,” and “Arab Jew.”

I don’t think I need to remind my readers that there was no “West Bank” before the illegal Jordanian invasion and annexation of Judea and Samaria. With the exception of those 19 years between 1948 and its liberation in 1967, the area was always Judea and Samaria. There is no reason for anyone to call it anything else; but unfortunately the media, even most of the Israeli media, can’t seem to stop.

“Israel-Palestine,” of course, implies that there is a place called “Palestine,” and that it is as legitimate as the place called “Israel.” In reality, there is a State of Israel, there is an area that Israel seems to have ceded to Hamas, and there is the autonomous but non-sovereign Palestinian Authority. Hamas has never declared Gaza a state, because it insists that all the land between the river and the sea is “Palestine.” The PA has declared a state which encompasses all of the land Israel conquered in 1967, but does not effectively control it, so it isn’t really a state. Israel is a state; “Palestine” is a word.

But I think the one that bothers me the most is the last, “Arab Jew.” It is used to refer to Mizrahim, Jews whose last exilic homes were in Arab countries. It suggests – see, for example, this 2003 essay by Ella Shohat – that Jews who came to Israel from Arab countries were culturally more connected to their Arab neighbors than to an abstract historical Jewish people on the one hand, or to the Ashkenazi Jews that discriminated against them so harshly (and stupidly) in Israel on the other. Indeed, she sees a deliberate, even malign, attempt by Zionism to “dismember” their Arab culture and inject a false historical consciousness of being part of a Jewish nation, as part of creating the “new Jew” that was supposed to be superior in every respect to the despicable Palestinian Arabs – and also to the Arab Jews.

Except in the matter of religion, she suggests, Mizrahi Jews are Arabs, Arabs who were cruelly robbed of their true culture so they could be used as soldiers in Israel’s wars and workers in her fields and industries. Rather than “a return home,” Shohat calls their aliyah (she would disdain this word) “a new form of exile.” In this, she agrees with Mahmoud Abbas, who – in order to deny our connection to the land – has always insisted that Jewishness is simply a religion, not a nationality (Abbas, of course, believes that “Palestinians” _are_ a nation, despite their disparate origins and lack of historical connection to “Palestine”).

This fits in with the Arab and extreme leftist understanding of Israel as an Arab territory colonized by “European” Ashkenazi Jews. All this is part of the loaded meaning of the term “Arab Jew.”

Some pro-Palestinian writers even suggest that Mizrahi Jews actually have a common interest with Palestinian Arabs, their “brown” brothers, to overthrow the hegemony of “white” Ashkenazi settler-colonialists.

But there are plenty of testimonies from Jews that came to Israel from Arab countries showing that they did see themselves as fulfilling the biblical promise of ingathering of the exiles; this wasn’t just a Zionist myth to manipulate them. Most Israelis of Mizrahi origin do see themselves as part of the great Jewish people, the people whose history and provenance in _Eretz Yisrael_ is becoming better illuminated from day to day by archaeological and historical evidence. While they recall ill-treatment by earlier arrivals, that is a far cry from pining for their “stolen” “Arab culture.” Indeed, from a political perspective, they are more nationalistic than the descendants of Ashkenazi “pioneers.”

(full article online)

Are there “Arab Jews?” (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary


How many in her family have been killed by Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> How many in her family have been killed by Israel?
Click to expand...


How many?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> How many in her family have been killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...

I haven't been keeping score like Israel does. But I believe that it has been a half dozen in the last ten years.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> How many in her family have been killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been keeping score like Israel does. But I believe that it has been a half dozen in the last ten years.
Click to expand...


Nice way to dance around what you're clueless about,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> How many in her family have been killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been keeping score like Israel does. But I believe that it has been a half dozen in the last ten years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to dance around what you're clueless about,
Click to expand...

People getting killed every week. I don't keep a database.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After American largess and Israeli know-how, the Jordanians have been offering safe haven to a cold-blooded murderer of American citizens who has made a career out of her crime.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> A very bitter Jerusalem bombing anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> How many in her family have been killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been keeping score like Israel does. But I believe that it has been a half dozen in the last ten years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to dance around what you're clueless about,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People getting killed every week. I don't keep a database.
Click to expand...


Your usual backtracking over unsupported claims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s been an article of faith for most recent U.S. Presidents, Western European nations and many American politicians today that peace between Israel and the Palestinians can only be achieved through the so-called “two-state solution”—two states for two peoples living in peace and security.

Certainly, sympathy for the Palestinian people’s national aspirations is understandable, as is heartfelt sadness that they’re forced to live under the oppression of their leadership. Unfortunately, sympathy and pity alone can’t solve the intractable problems inherent in the two-state solution—and most adherents to the position seem to ignore these formidable obstacles and jump instead to a fantasy ending

So, if you support the two-state solution—or know people who do—here’s a list of seven questions those advocates need to answer honestly and convincingly. Without answers—resolution of the huge problems absolutely preventing two states—the two-state solution is no solution at all.

(full article online)

Despite vicious attacks on Israel by the media, the U.N. and Islamists, we continue to win!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The notion that Israeli settlers “generally drive in the area without major restriction” is belied by the fact that West Bank roads are heavily restricted to Israeli drivers. In fact, Israeli drivers are prohibited from entering at all in Area A of the West Bank, which constitutes more than 10 percent of the territory. In other words, Israeli drivers are kept off entire roads in the areas under full Palestinian control.

As a result, Israeli drivers must take a much more circuitous, time-consuming routes to avoid  forbidden Palestinian locales. So while there are surely bypass roads, their existence is not tantamount to driving “without major restriction.” Bypass roads exist precisely because of the major restrictions.

Palestinian drivers are restricted from limited stretches of specific roads in the West Bank totaling 40.22 kilometers, according to B’Tselem. They too have bypass roads as alternatives to the stretches of roads where they are not permitted to travel.

(full article online)

The West Bank's Unreported Forbidden Roads


----------



## Sixties Fan

(This is the second in a series of posts by CAMERA Arabic showing how Arabic language news networks, including those affiliated with Western media outlets, frame the topic of Jews who originate from or live in the Middle East and North Africa, by distinguishing between ‘loyal’ Jews and ‘treacherous’ Zionists. All translations, emphasis and in-bracket remarks are by CAMERA Arabic unless otherwise specified.)

(full article online)

Western Arabic news outlets distinguish between ‘good Jews’ and ‘bad Zionists’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It’s been an article of faith for most recent U.S. Presidents, Western European nations and many American politicians today that peace between Israel and the Palestinians can only be achieved through the so-called “two-state solution”—two states for two peoples living in peace and security.
> 
> Certainly, sympathy for the Palestinian people’s national aspirations is understandable, as is heartfelt sadness that they’re forced to live under the oppression of their leadership. Unfortunately, sympathy and pity alone can’t solve the intractable problems inherent in the two-state solution—and most adherents to the position seem to ignore these formidable obstacles and jump instead to a fantasy ending
> 
> So, if you support the two-state solution—or know people who do—here’s a list of seven questions those advocates need to answer honestly and convincingly. Without answers—resolution of the huge problems absolutely preventing two states—the two-state solution is no solution at all.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Despite vicious attacks on Israel by the media, the U.N. and Islamists, we continue to win!


 

I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.



P F Tinmore said:


> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.


*(COMMENT)*

These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.

The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.

These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

This clown said so many stupid things like:
Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
Click to expand...


So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
Click to expand...

Israeli talking point.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> It’s been an article of faith for most recent U.S. Presidents, Western European nations and many American politicians today that peace between Israel and the Palestinians can only be achieved through the so-called “two-state solution”—two states for two peoples living in peace and security.
> 
> Certainly, sympathy for the Palestinian people’s national aspirations is understandable, as is heartfelt sadness that they’re forced to live under the oppression of their leadership. Unfortunately, sympathy and pity alone can’t solve the intractable problems inherent in the two-state solution—and most adherents to the position seem to ignore these formidable obstacles and jump instead to a fantasy ending
> 
> So, if you support the two-state solution—or know people who do—here’s a list of seven questions those advocates need to answer honestly and convincingly. Without answers—resolution of the huge problems absolutely preventing two states—the two-state solution is no solution at all.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Despite vicious attacks on Israel by the media, the U.N. and Islamists, we continue to win!




I certainly think one can support a multi-state solution and still believe that one is not possible.  I count myself as one of those.  At this point, the only reasonable way through this mess is a four state solution.  (Israel, Jordan, Palestine and Gaza).  But I can't see any way that this is going to happen.  In large part because of these 7 very valid points, and a few more.

1. Lack of recognition of Israel as a State for the Jewish people.
2. Lack of reconciliation between Hamas and Fatah.
3. Demand for dismantling of Israel.
4. Functional dictatorships in both Palestine and Gaza.
5. Lack of investment in infrastructure and economy in Palestine and Gaza.
6. The rise of more extremist elements in Palestine.
7. Lack of political freedoms and rule of law in Palestine and Gaza.  

and a few more:

8. The fundamental disconnect between "we have a right to kill Jews" and "we want to live without security measures".
9. The refusal to permit Jews to exist in Arab/Palestinian/Muslim spaces.
10.The demand 



These are real issues.  And these are issues which Israel CAN NOT FIX.  Only Arab Palestinians can address them.  

Now, you may be able to come up with your own list of fundamental problems which can only be fixed by Israel.  If so, please feel free to post.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that it never happened?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
Click to expand...

That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.


----------



## Shusha

I don't know if any of you follow Fred Maroun.  He's an Arab Canadian of Lebanese descent who posts regularly on the conflict.  He was formerly a very outspoken advocate for Israel, but in the past year or so has posted some comments which many of us find well... difficult.  

Yesterday, or the day before (?) he posted (partial quote):

_Each time that an Israeli is murdered by Palestinians in the West Bank, a large part of the responsibility obviously goes to the killers, but another part of responsibility also goes to those who allow and promote Israeli settlements on Palestinian land. _

Aside from the obvious victim-blaming and placing the responsibility on targets of violence to prevent violence committed against them, mostly by giving in to terrorist demands, I have an issue with the entire premise that the presence of Jews is, in itself, an aggression.  

If the PURPOSE of a peace agreement is to allow for Jews and Arabs to live side-by-side in peace, then the presence of Jews and Arabs living together side-by-side is -- in all ways -- the POINT not the obstacle.  If the premise of your argument is that Arabs and Jews can not possibly live together, then by all means lets get on with the population exchange.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.
Click to expand...



Ah.  I see your point.  But...you were the one who jumped on that, rather than discussing the point made in the paragraph in the article which was the on-going lack of reconciliation between Hamas and Fatah.  

Did you want to tackle that as it pertains to an obstacle in the on-going conflict?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see your point.  But...you were the one who jumped on that, rather than discussing the point made in the paragraph in the article which was the on-going lack of reconciliation between Hamas and Fatah.
> 
> Did you want to tackle that as it pertains to an obstacle in the on-going conflict?
Click to expand...

Sure, but if you cannot answer the question, you would not understand my answer.



P F Tinmore said:


> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> 
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,
> 
> Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it. This guy is off the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


Tinmore shuffle.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian, Israeli discover a shared past when they meet as Washington interns


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> From time to time, you will find an onclase of social misfits that stick to an unshakable belief in something untrue, especially in connection with the Israeli - Palestinian Conflice.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These intellectually drawled representatives hold irrational beliefs that defy normal reasoning.   They remain firm even when the overwhelming proof is presented to dispute them on the reality of the day; always pointing back to a past period of time when decisions were made by the powers that they disagree with today.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians stand fast with a firm grip in an altered reality connected to delusions that are often accompanied by hallucinations and/or feelings of paranoia.
> 
> These connections strengthen confidence in the delusion; yet weaken the delusions that put a sequence of event in motion that turn the decisions  of 50 to 100 years ago questionable - one  from culturally or religiously based beliefs that may be seen as untrue as they are ridiculous.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This clown said so many stupid things like:
> Ever since Hamas, the totalitarian Islamist group, won Palestinian elections in 2006 and then violently seized Gaza,​Why would the elected government in office "violently seize Gaza?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

How many years ago did somebody throw somebody off a roof?

I rest my case.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly would you call throwing political rivals off of roofs?
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the point.If something happens once, Israel broad brushes all Palestinians and bangs on about it for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years ago did somebody throw somebody off a roof?
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


_Some people did something_™️

What’s the timeframe for when somebody throwing someone from a roof is just, you know, boys will be boys?

Please, give your case a rest.


----------



## Hollie

Pal’istans beautiful nature.

((((_*RECORD SCRATCH SOUND EFFECT*_))))







A pool of wastewater seen east of Wadi Gaza in the Gaza Strip. (Photo by Mandy Lara Sirdah)




Gee whiz. Islamic terrorists have their welfare money to spend on weapons for the gee-had, but basic sanitation, well, not so much.


----------



## Hollie

I think the timesofisrael article has several incorrect assertions. 

Firstly, my opinion is that the recent, failed gee-had attempt was hardly a “lone wolf” attack. Four wannabes with RPG’s and other explosives suggest armaments being supplied from Iran. RPG’s aren’t the kind of weapons that appeared in the Hamas arsenal. Secondly, my opinion is that Iran has no intention of seeking permission from Hamas to initiate attacks aimed at Israel. Hamas is going to receive a scolding from the mullahs to keep quiet and do what they’re told to do. The Iranian welfare money comes with conditions.

Let’s remember that Iran has every reason to foment a war where their most hated enemies are the combatants. Let’s remember that the Sunni Islamist world views the Shia as heretics. The two tribes are still fighting a religious war that has its roots in a blood feud that dates back to the death of the inventor of Islam.  
*


Response to foiled attack shows Hamas supports escalation, but from a distance

https://www.timesofisrael.com/response-to-foiled-attack-shows-hamas-supports-escalation-but-from-a-distance/*

Terror group is either allowing ‘lone wolves’ to target Israelis from coastal enclave or unable to rein them in, both possibilities spell trouble for Jewish state


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem District Police Commander Doron Yedid addressed Sunday afternoon the ongoing riots on the Temple Mount as well as the decision to allow Jews to ascend to the holy site.

Yedid made it clear that the decision to allow Jews to ascend the Temple Mount despite the Muslim sacrifice of Eid al-Adha does not violate the status quo.

"I don't recognize the concept of s 'status quo,'" Yedid said. "From the day I first came to know this place, the [Muslim] holiday morning prayer begins at 6:30 AM. Miraculously they changed the prayer to 7:30 in the morning. Isn't that a change in the status quo?"

"When we realized that everything was heading to the prevention of Jewish ascension by a handful of people, we used force, dispersed them and allowed the Jews to ascend."

Yedid said that at around 1:30 pm, the police would probably allow more Jews to enter the Temple Mount compound.

(full article online)

Police commander: Muslims changed the status quo, not the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

A History of the Holy Temple and its Centrality to Judaism


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Based on its tweets, TripAdvisor is one of the worst human rights abusers in the world - more worthy of attention than China (which mentioned Uyghur Muslims 3 times), more that Syria, more than Russia.

Human rights groups are not transparent as to how they allocate their resources. They accuse nations of acting with "impunity" but they are just as guilty of that charge given that there is no oversight on how they raise and spend their money. Their politics trumps actual human rights. There is no other way to explain why Amnesty acts like TripAdvisor listings are considered worse human rights abuses than the entire countries of China or Syria, and places with terrible human rights records like Turkey are practically ignored. These aren't "human rights" organizations, they are political organizations using "human rights" selectively to promote their agendas.

Human rights groups demand accountability from their targets. The world must demand no less from human rights groups themselves.

(full article online)

.@Amnesty International tweets more about @TripAdvisor than about China, Syria or Russia ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Finally Confronts Palestinian Authority Over Rampant Anti-Semitism


----------



## Mindful

*The Longest-Lasting Conspiracy Theory*
*by Denis MacEoin
*

*The Longest-Lasting Conspiracy Theory*

"To try to defeat an irrational supposition – especially when it is firmly held by its proponents – with a rational explanation is virtually impossible. Any information that does not correspond with the conspiracy theorists' preferred social, political, or ethnic narrative is ipso facto false. Social scientists have described such theories as having a "self-sealing quality" that makes them "particularly immune to challenge." — Deborah Lipstadt, _Antisemitism Here and Now_, 2019



The lies about the State of Israel are amplified in the West through the "mainstream media", such as: _The New York Times, The New Yorker_, the BBC, _The Guardian_, MSNBC, and CNN. Churches join in, and of course the United Nations, as well as so-called human rights organizations where pretty well anything goes: The Rockefeller Brothers Fund, Amnesty International, and Human Rights Watch.


This bias is well monitored by a number of websites that work to identify their inaccuracies and deliberate distortions about Israel, the IDF, or Palestinian terrorism. CAMERA, Honest Reporting, UK Media Watch, and BBC Watch all dissect bad reportage, and contact editors to request corrections.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Redemption is on its way, and the proof just walked by the Western Wall

Where " real" Jews don't go !


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Arab Villagers Celebrate The Murder of their Jewish Neighbor with Fireworks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs mark the 90th anniversary  of the beginning of the 1929 pogroms ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.

(full article online)

Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases


At the end of July 2019, when the Israeli cabinet voted to authorize an extra 715 permits, the Palestinian response was immediate. Shtayyeh declared: “We don’t need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our lands,” adding that the Oslo classification of land into A, B and C “no longer exists.”​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of July 2019, when the Israeli cabinet voted to authorize an extra 715 permits, the Palestinian response was immediate. Shtayyeh declared: “We don’t need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our lands,” adding that the Oslo classification of land into A, B and C “no longer exists.”​
Click to expand...

Since the Oslo Accords, to the PA, no longer exists, then the PA should make that in writing and be dismantled, and formally give up any territorial rights to those areas, since they continue to play their Hudna hit songs, waiting and waiting for eventually defeating the Jews as Mohammad did in Arabia.

DO IT, PA.  Have the guts to go to the UN and any other organization and finally putting the final nail to that coffin.

What!!!   It is more fun to just have Europe and every other fool help you destroy the Jews because of Christian and Islamic learned hatred and superiority over the Jews?

Well.   There are consequences .   And it should happen sooner than later where the PA will finally dissolve, as it keeps threatening to, if not for all the money they manage to steal from all the fools who will give it to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of July 2019, when the Israeli cabinet voted to authorize an extra 715 permits, the Palestinian response was immediate. Shtayyeh declared: “We don’t need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our lands,” adding that the Oslo classification of land into A, B and C “no longer exists.”​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the Oslo Accords, to the PA, no longer exists, then the PA should make that in writing and be dismantled, and formally give up any territorial rights to those areas, since they continue to play their Hudna hit songs, waiting and waiting for eventually defeating the Jews as Mohammad did in Arabia.
> 
> DO IT, PA.  Have the guts to go to the UN and any other organization and finally putting the final nail to that coffin.
> 
> What!!!   It is more fun to just have Europe and every other fool help you destroy the Jews because of Christian and Islamic learned hatred and superiority over the Jews?
> 
> Well.   There are consequences .   And it should happen sooner than later where the PA will finally dissolve, as it keeps threatening to, if not for all the money they manage to steal from all the fools who will give it to them.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Since the Oslo Accords, to the PA, no longer exists, then the PA should make that in writing and be dismantled,


The Palestinians established a new government with their constitution in 2003.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of July 2019, when the Israeli cabinet voted to authorize an extra 715 permits, the Palestinian response was immediate. Shtayyeh declared: “We don’t need permission from the occupying power to build our homes on our lands,” adding that the Oslo classification of land into A, B and C “no longer exists.”​
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the Oslo Accords, to the PA, no longer exists, then the PA should make that in writing and be dismantled, and formally give up any territorial rights to those areas, since they continue to play their Hudna hit songs, waiting and waiting for eventually defeating the Jews as Mohammad did in Arabia.
> 
> DO IT, PA.  Have the guts to go to the UN and any other organization and finally putting the final nail to that coffin.
> 
> What!!!   It is more fun to just have Europe and every other fool help you destroy the Jews because of Christian and Islamic learned hatred and superiority over the Jews?
> 
> Well.   There are consequences .   And it should happen sooner than later where the PA will finally dissolve, as it keeps threatening to, if not for all the money they manage to steal from all the fools who will give it to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Oslo Accords, to the PA, no longer exists, then the PA should make that in writing and be dismantled,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians established a new government with their constitution in 2003.
Click to expand...

Nothing more than just another phony mailing address for receiving UNRWA welfare checks.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> To create a de facto Palestinian state without further negotiation or even diplomatic consultation with the Israelis, European countries—individually and through the European Union—have pumped hundreds of millions of euros annually into scores of illegal building.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Who’s funding illegal Palestinian settlements in Area C? Nearly 10,000 cases




Time for Israel to annex what she wants and apply sovereignty.  Yeah, yeah, everyone is going to whine and complain for a bit.  But if Israel is reasonable and strategic, taking only what she needs, it will die down soon enough.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim Arabs attempted Thursday to kidnap an IDF soldier traveling home on leave, sources told Arutz Sheva.

The soldier, who is serving in the IDF's Givati Brigade, said the kidnapping attempt occurred at Har Keren Junction in southern Israel. A vehicle with dark windows stopped beside the soldier and its passengers offered him a ride.

When the soldier ignored their offers, they exited the vehicle and tried to force him into it. In response, the soldier cocked his weapon and another citizen arrived to try to block their vehicle.

The suspects then escaped the scene.

(full article online)

Arabs attempt to kidnap IDF soldier


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli doctor treating Syrians hopes to save hearts and win minds


----------



## Mindful

Are Jews even allowed into Saudi Arabia, these days?


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Are Jews even allowed into Saudi Arabia, these days?


Or in Gaza’istan?

Islamic Apartheid™️


----------



## Hollie

It’s been a busy week for Rashida Tlaib with her failed propaganda stunt - exploiting her family relations - as a means to “half squad” Israel. 

She now has declared a gee-had directed at Bill Maher. 

Because Congress seems to be little more than a distraction to her day job of antagonism and managing her boycotts, I’m thinking she should resign from congress and let someone else actually do the job she doesn’t have the time and skills for.



Tlaib hits back at Bill Maher for comments on BDS, compares Israel to apartheid South Africa


Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., suggested Saturday that viewers boycott comedian Bill Maher’s HBO talk show after he devoted a segment of Friday's program to bashing the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement, calling it a “bulls--- purity test.”


----------



## Hollie

It’s all fun and Jew - hating games when you’re paid by the kuffar to promote your antisemitism. 

Report: Ilhan Omar, Rashida Tlaib Share Antisemitic Cartoon by Participant in Iran's Holocaust Denial Contest | Breitbart


Reps. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) both reportedly shared an antisemitic cartoon by an artist who participated in Iran’s Holocaust denial contest on their respective Instagram accounts on Friday, according to Forward editor Batya Ungar-Sargon.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arson terror comes to northern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab who collapsed in village of Umm Salamuna brought to nearby of Efrat, where CPR was performed on him, saving his life.

(full article online)

Efrat residents save Palestinian's life


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ There is a Peace Treaty with Jordan?  ]


He is saying that it is an Islamic obligation to kill all Israeli Jews as symbolized by the Hajj ceremony to stone the devil.

As usual, there is no negative reaction in Arab media on blatant antisemitism and calls to ethnically cleanse Jews from the Middle East.This is the sort of Jew-hatred that Arabs are taught from childhood

(full article online)

Jordanian article compares Jews to the devil, says Hajj ritual means Jews must be wiped out from Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians have had 25 years since Oslo to teach their children peace, but they have done the exact opposite. Violence has been reduced not for any moral reason but because terror is seen as counterproductive at this time. Palestinians still teach their people that violence is a legitimate, moral option, and that terrorists are heroes.

People who ignore these facts are not interested in peace. People who say that Israel must make all the concessions are not serious about peace.

People who ascribe the lack of peace to a lack of will on the part of Israelis for peace are pretty much accusing Jews of being evil.  Calling Israelis "Nazis," calling Zionism "racism" or accusing Israel of "apartheid" are not serious arguments, and people who insist on those designations are only interested in demonizing the Jewish state. They are either antisemites or hopelessly deluded.

But if the West would report on these basic facts, then the number of people who are susceptible to the antisemitic arguments would fall dramatically.

Everything I am writing here is obvious to all Israelis, Zionists and to anyone who has spent any time in or seriously researching Israel. But practically everything I'm writing here is generally not mentioned in Western media reports on Israel or in textbooks.

That gap between the truth and what is being reported is a major impediment to peace.

The real story is not hard to uncover. But the fact that it is so hard for an average Westerner to understand these seven points based only on the materials easily available is a scandal.

(full article online)

Six facts about Israelis, and one about Palestinians, that the media almost always ignores ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And now, one Jordanian after another comes to Israel "to kill Jews" ]

During questioning, police say the suspect confessed to planning to stab any soldier who showed up at the bus stop.

(full article online)

Jordanian citizen arrested for planning stabbing attack on IDF soldier


----------



## Sixties Fan

Civilians In Northern Israel Report Renewed Tunnel Digging Sounds


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinians demanded a Jew free Gaza.  And here is the thankyou to Israel.  Hey I have an idea Israel.  Give the Palestinians a right of return, all of Jerusalem, an airport, self determination & equal status to Israelis. And then just imagine the lasting peace & how the grateful peace loving Palis would bless & pray for the well being of their neighbor Israelis.

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel in 2019 - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paraguay recognizes Hamas, Hezbollah as terrorist organizations


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

The disturbing truth about the Hebron Massacre of 1929


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel





Sixties Fan said:


> Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel


This guy is a real nutcase. What about the hundred years of Zionist aggression before there was a Hamas?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a real nutcase. What about the hundred years of Zionist aggression before there was a Hamas?
Click to expand...


What bout the 800 years of Islamic aggression, fascism and dhimmitude imposed on the non-Islamics?


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Miftah outrage: Article claims Israel steals organs of Haitian, Ukrainian kids. (Peter Beinart defends Miftah.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

While there is a huge black market in human organ, this singling out of Israel is just another demonization trick used by the opponents to the Jewish National Home.

Reference:


			
				BY Kevin Martin PUBLISHED Jan 17 2019 said:
			
		

> *※  Cut and Run: The Black Market in Organ Trafficking ※*
> Of all these, perhaps the most alarming is the illicit trade in human organs. Sophisticated black markets exist across the world – particularly in developing nations – to extract organs, for example kidneys, parts of the liver, and even corneas, from living people, many of whom have been transported for the operation, some against their will.
> 
> These harvested organs will be transplanted into individuals who have the desire and ability to pay, through institutions and surgeons willing to perform – and profit from – these sub-rosa, often risky operations.





Sixties Fan said:


> New Miftah outrage: Article claims Israel steals organs of Haitian, Ukrainian kids. (Peter Beinart defends Miftah.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

In every piece of successful propaganda, there is a bit of truth.  There are about a dozen Blackmarket Organ Trafficking Rings in the world.  None of these rings are actually run by Israelis.  But like many affluent nations, there are buyers for transplant organs - and Israel, along with with the US, Canada, the rich from several European Nations have many buyers.

Again, singling out Israel in this fashion, as organ donor thieves → is merely smearing the character without understanding the market forces.  And by far, the Blackmarket of human organs is simply not as big in Israel as it is in the other G-8 nations.  

*Why India Remains An Easy Market For Illegal Organ Trade ...*December 2016 | Youth Ki Awaaz*organ*-tradeDespite Efforts, *India* Remains An Easy Market For *Illegal Organ Trade*. Despite the country’s best efforts to destroy the *black market* for *illegal organ trade*, *India* retains its reputation as an easy place to buy *organs* such as kidneys and livers. Earlier this year, I saw a *Bollywood flick* titled “ Rocky Handsome ” starring the burly John Abraham.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Ending the occupation

By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.

THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?  

The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”

As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.


----------



## Mindful

*Campaign4Truth*
3 hrs · 
She stands up and asks a question of Denis Prager does this Oxford student, with condescending anger in her voice, as to why he only picks on Arabs and Muslims in this Oxford Union debate that begs the question whether Israel or Hamas is a greater threat to peace. She elicits great applause from her fellow students and you suddenly realise the extent of the ignorant Jew hate emanating from this illustrious house of education. What a scam is Oxford if that’s the kind of question asked by its students who clearly came to this debate stuffed with propaganda one would expect of the PSC foot soldiers at an anti Israel demonstration.




About This Website

YOUTUBE.COM

Dennis Prager - Hamas is a Greater Obstacle to Peace Than Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Ending the occupation
> 
> By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?
> 
> The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”
> 
> As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.





Shusha said:


> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means



There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.



Why not?  How can Israel be expected to unilaterally "end the occupation" if no one can define "the occupation"?  

You seem to be proving the point of the article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  How can Israel be expected to unilaterally "end the occupation" if no one can define "the occupation"?
> 
> You seem to be proving the point of the article.
Click to expand...

But which view is correct? Israel does not want that debate.

What is your view and can you provide any evidence to back up your point?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

It has been a long-standing question as to whether an occupying power _(in this case Israel)_ → initially gained lawful occupation authority → and then transitioned into illegality an illegal status.

In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.  In 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank, Israel was the ONLY sovereign power exercising control over the politically abandon territory.

In 1995, with hostilities concluded and peace initiated through a treaty between Israel and Jordan, the Green Line dissolved under the terms of the Armistice.

Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have not exercised any sovereign control except as agreed upon by the Oslo Accords _(that would be Area "A")_.



			
				EXCERPT • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished
> from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty.
> Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of *the bearer of
> supreme authority within a State*.
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.


*(COMMENT)*

Nowhere is there a word in the Lexicon that describes the situation in which we find the Israelis lock in conflict with the Arab Palestinians.

What we do know is that at no point have the Arab Palestinians been the bearer of supreme authority within the disputed territory _(except for Area "A")_.

Simplified is:


			
				EXCERPT • Essential Law Dictionary (Sphinx Dictionaries)  said:
			
		

> *sovereign.* N. A ruler; a monarch or king; the supreme authority of a country. ADJ. sovereign.
> 
> *sovereign state.* N. A state or nation that governs itself and is not subject to the authority of any other state or nation.
> 
> *sovereignty.* N. The power by which a government rules its state or nation.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the occupation
> 
> By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?
> 
> The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”
> 
> As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
Click to expand...


Discussion with those holding a politico-religious ideology that creates the Hamas charter has certain preconditions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

NGO accuses Israel of systematically killing Palestinian prisoners. Its own statistics show the opposite. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It has been a long-standing question as to whether an occupying power _(in this case Israel)_ → initially gained lawful occupation authority → and then transitioned into illegality an illegal status.
> 
> In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.  In 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank, Israel was the ONLY sovereign power exercising control over the politically abandon territory.
> 
> In 1995, with hostilities concluded and peace initiated through a treaty between Israel and Jordan, the Green Line dissolved under the terms of the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have not exercised any sovereign control except as agreed upon by the Oslo Accords _(that would be Area "A")_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sovereignty* ‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished
> from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty.
> Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of *the bearer of
> supreme authority within a State*.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Nowhere is there a word in the Lexicon that describes the situation in which we find the Israelis lock in conflict with the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> What we do know is that at no point have the Arab Palestinians been the bearer of supreme authority within the disputed territory _(except for Area "A")_.
> 
> Simplified is:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Essential Law Dictionary (Sphinx Dictionaries)  said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sovereign.* N. A ruler; a monarch or king; the supreme authority of a country. ADJ. sovereign.
> 
> *sovereign state.* N. A state or nation that governs itself and is not subject to the authority of any other state or nation.
> 
> *sovereignty.* N. The power by which a government rules its state or nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.


Your daily clunker. Jordan occupied the West Bank.

Then you base your conclusions on false premise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the occupation
> 
> By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?
> 
> The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”
> 
> As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussion with those holding a politico-religious ideology that creates the Hamas charter has certain preconditions.
Click to expand...

Deflecting off onto Israel's boogyman again?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the occupation
> 
> By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?
> 
> The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”
> 
> As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussion with those holding a politico-religious ideology that creates the Hamas charter has certain preconditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflecting off onto Israel's boogyman again?
Click to expand...


You are unwilling to acknowledge that the goals of the Hamas charter have not changed. 

You plead ignorance on these topics as though doing so means you can always remain ignorant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the occupation
> 
> By focusing only on “ending the occupation,” without examining the reasons for Israel’s refusal to accept an Arab Palestinian state and the probable consequences of giving in to these demands, anti-Israel activists have diverted attention from the real problems: the threat to Israel and the danger of a failed state.
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means and how its removal will be implemented. For example, to what does “occupied” refer?
> 
> The most effective response to someone who demands to “end the occupation” is to ask, simply: “Where? How? What will happen afterward?”
> 
> As a mantra, therefore, “end the occupation” is meaningless nonsense. ... As most Arabs and Muslims see it, however, “ending the occupation” does not mean ending the conflict; it means moving to the next level of confrontation – and that will be far more deadly than what now exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS no coherent attempt, however, to define what “occupied” means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussion with those holding a politico-religious ideology that creates the Hamas charter has certain preconditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflecting off onto Israel's boogyman again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unwilling to acknowledge that the goals of the Hamas charter have not changed.
> 
> You plead ignorance on these topics as though doing so means you can always remain ignorant.
Click to expand...

They should call it the Israeli charter. They are the only ones who use it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More Israeli Apartheid ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And more.....]


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  How can Israel be expected to unilaterally "end the occupation" if no one can define "the occupation"?
> 
> You seem to be proving the point of the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which view is correct? Israel does not want that debate.
> 
> What is your view and can you provide any evidence to back up your point?
Click to expand...


I contend that it impossible for Israel to “end the occupation” because there are no circumstances under which the Arab Palestinians will consider the “occupation” ended (while Israel exists). 

Agree or disagree?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  How can Israel be expected to unilaterally "end the occupation" if no one can define "the occupation"?
> 
> You seem to be proving the point of the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which view is correct? Israel does not want that debate.
> 
> What is your view and can you provide any evidence to back up your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I contend that it impossible for Israel to “end the occupation” because there are no circumstances under which the Arab Palestinians will consider the “occupation” ended (while Israel exists).
> 
> Agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

Well, the Palestinians say that all of Palestine is occupied.

I haven't seen anything showing that to be incorrect.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different views on that but it is a discussion that cannot be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  How can Israel be expected to unilaterally "end the occupation" if no one can define "the occupation"?
> 
> You seem to be proving the point of the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which view is correct? Israel does not want that debate.
> 
> What is your view and can you provide any evidence to back up your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I contend that it impossible for Israel to “end the occupation” because there are no circumstances under which the Arab Palestinians will consider the “occupation” ended (while Israel exists).
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Palestinians say that all of Palestine is occupied.
> 
> I haven't seen anything showing that to be incorrect.
Click to expand...

So... by Pal'istanians, you mean Arabs-Moslems who occupied a territory under the control of the former Ottoman Empire which relinquished all rights and title to the area?

You're arguing squatters rights.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> I haven't seen anything showing that to be incorrect.


Oh, of course you have.  You, like the Arab Palestinians, refuse to acknowledge the plain reality in front of your face. 



> Well, the Palestinians say that all of Palestine is occupied.


Yes.  So we agree that discussion of "ending the occupation" or "free Palestine" is senseless.  It would be impossible to accomplish without dismantling Israel. 

Do you see how this creates an existential problem for Israel: a literal fight for survival.  And one with no possible alternative outcome other than annihilation for one side or the other, at least according to the Arab Palestinians?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Two Points here:

◈  I don't have to defend by statement because my statement made no mention as to the nature of the Hashemite Kingdom's control.   

◈  At the time (1967), the conflict of _(what is often called)_ the Six-Day War was actually the breaking of the Armistice and reopening hostilities of 1948.​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daily clunker. Jordan occupied the West Bank.
> Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No matter what the nature of the control that the Hashemite Kingdom exercised over the West Bank, does not change the fact that Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan had control and exercised control over the West Bank to the exclusion of all others.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything showing that to be incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, of course you have.  You, like the Arab Palestinians, refuse to acknowledge the plain reality in front of your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Palestinians say that all of Palestine is occupied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  So we agree that discussion of "ending the occupation" or "free Palestine" is senseless.  It would be impossible to accomplish without dismantling Israel.
> 
> Do you see how this creates an existential problem for Israel: a literal fight for survival.  And one with no possible alternative outcome other than annihilation for one side or the other, at least according to the Arab Palestinians?
Click to expand...

Indeed, Israel has created quite a problem for itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Two Points here:
> 
> ◈  I don't have to defend by statement because my statement made no mention as to the nature of the Hashemite Kingdom's control.
> 
> ◈  At the time (1967), the conflict of _(what is often called)_ the Six-Day War was actually the breaking of the Armistice and reopening hostilities of 1948.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daily clunker. Jordan occupied the West Bank.
> Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what the nature of the control that the Hashemite Kingdom exercised over the West Bank, does not change the fact that Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan had control and exercised control over the West Bank to the exclusion of all others.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Jordan had no sovereignty over the West Bank. It was not theirs to lose or give away.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Two Points here:
> 
> ◈  I don't have to defend by statement because my statement made no mention as to the nature of the Hashemite Kingdom's control.
> 
> ◈  At the time (1967), the conflict of _(what is often called)_ the Six-Day War was actually the breaking of the Armistice and reopening hostilities of 1948.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the West Bank, Israel gained lawful effective control in 1967 from the Hashemite Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daily clunker. Jordan occupied the West Bank.
> Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what the nature of the control that the Hashemite Kingdom exercised over the West Bank, does not change the fact that Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan had control and exercised control over the West Bank to the exclusion of all others.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan had no sovereignty over the West Bank. It was not theirs to lose or give away.
Click to expand...


Indeed, your invented version of history.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You don't understand.



P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan had no sovereignty over the West Bank. It was not theirs to lose or give away.


*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not you believe (or anyone believes) the Hashemite Kingdom had the authority or not, how did they actually perform?



			
				Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *territorial sovereignty* ❖ This is an aspect of sovereignty, connoting the internal, rather than the external, manifestation of the principle of sovereignty. It is the ‘principle of the exclusive *competence of the State in regard to its own territory* . . . *Territorial sovereignty is, in general, a situation recognized and delimited in space *. . . [and] signifies independence. Independence in regard to a portion of the globe is the right to exercise therein, to the exclusion of any other State, the functions of a State’: Arbitrator Max Huber in the Island of Palmas Case ( 1928 ) 2 R.I.A.A. 829 at 838.



Since when have the Arab Palestinians maintain "competence of the State in regard to its own territory?"  And what territory was this sovereignty "*delimited in space?"*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything showing that to be incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, of course you have.  You, like the Arab Palestinians, refuse to acknowledge the plain reality in front of your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Palestinians say that all of Palestine is occupied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  So we agree that discussion of "ending the occupation" or "free Palestine" is senseless.  It would be impossible to accomplish without dismantling Israel.
> 
> Do you see how this creates an existential problem for Israel: a literal fight for survival.  And one with no possible alternative outcome other than annihilation for one side or the other, at least according to the Arab Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Israel has created quite a problem for itself.
Click to expand...


OMG. You are so bloody predictable. 

Here's the problem you don't seem to want to acknowledge. The Arab Palestinians are demanding a zero sum game where either Israel is going to disappear or the hope for an eventual Palestine is going to disappear.  This is an Arab construct, not a Jewish one.  This is the Arab's game.  

And they are going to lose.  Its only a matter of when and how hard it's going to hurt.  

Its just plain fact. Israel is stronger economically, politically, militarily, by every measure of education, human development, health, human rights, scientific advances, literally everything.  

Worse, the Arab Palestinians aren't even TRYING to meet Israel with development.  Both Gaza and "Palestine" are devolving further and further into radicalization and extremism. 

The idea of a triumphant Palestine and/or Gaza dismantling Israel is ridiculous.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore 

So you labelled my above post as “funny”. Why is that?  It can’t be that you don’t think it’s correct, since you posted in another thread that Israel is literally wiping Palestine off the map. 

So what’s funny?


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore
> 
> So you labelled my above post as “funny”. Why is that?  It can’t be that you don’t think it’s correct, since you posted in another thread that Israel is literally wiping Palestine off the map.
> 
> So what’s funny?



I'm afraid our friend PF Tinmore's claim that "Israel is literally wiping Palestine off the map" is another of the unsupported, flaming tirades that he launches into. The obvious counter to that claim would be Israel's demonstrated pattern of exchanging land in the hopes of peace with Arab neighbors. Israel's capture in 1967 of Sinai, the West Bank, Gaza, and the Golan Heights was in response to Arab aggression. israel returned the Sinai to Egypt following formal recognition and peace treaty with that nation. Israel withdrew from Gaza in 2006.

On ths other hand, I'm sure our friend PF Tinmore will retreat to one of his snappy one-liners when confronted with the Hamas charter.
In their charter, Hamas demonstrates how their right to destroy Israel is simply an obligation to Muhammud through the principle of _waqf_:


Israel will rise and will remain erect until eliminated by Islam... [Introduction]
Palestine is an Islamic Waqf throughout all generations and to the Day of Resurrection. [Article 11]
…the liberation of Palestine is an individual duty binding on all Muslims everywhere. [Article 13]
There is no solution to the Palestinian problem except by Jihad. [Article 13]
In order to face the theft of Palestine by the Jews, we have no escape from raising the banner of Jihad. [Article 15]
When our enemies usurp some Islamic lands, Jihad becomes a duty binding on all Muslims. [Article 15]
Israel's very existence is anathema to the devout ummah'ist in light of the moslem claim that the state of Israel is an Islamic _waqf_, an entitlement to Moslems in perpetuity.

Such matters are not open to revision or capitulation by the pious Arab-Moslem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The media will never show you this side of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the show, there were verbal altercations between the audience and members of the theater group  because of what members of the audience considered "bias in favor of Israel," and echoing the Jewish narrative about the Holocaust, "while the Israelis are practicing the same methods against the Palestinians."

The show defended Jewish victims of the Holocaust and called for sympathy for them regardless of their religious affiliation. This was apparently way too much for many in the audience.

If any more proof is needed that Arab anti-Zionism is antisemitism....

Critic Omnia Talaat accused the play of "defending Zionism, and trying to sabotage the minds of young people."  She added that "Sobibor falsifies history and is begging for sympathy for the Jews of the Holocaust."

Awful, right?

(full article online)

Egyptians get upset and interrupt Holocaust play for being too "Zionist" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More from Jewish useful idiots ]

In addition to denying Democratic congresswomen who hate Israel to enter the country, the Israel Ministry of Interior should consider revoking the Israeli citizenship of the Israel haters who made the HBO TV movie series, “Our Boys,” which deliberately twists the events surrounding the 2014 kidnapping and murder of Eyal Yifrach, Gilad Shaer, and Naftali Fraenkel, into an anti-Israel propaganda film. The 10-episode movie, skillfully crafted by a team of Jewish and Arab filmmakers, will surely aid the enemies of Israel in arousing world sympathy for the Arab struggle against the oppressive Israeli occupation of Palestine.

For over 30 years, I have served as a board member of the Almagor Victims of Terror Association, founded by Meir Indor, and taken part in many of its activities. The organization has written a letter of protest to HBO and to the director, Yosef Cedar, condemning the one-sided production. But for the purposes of this short article, I would like to focus not on the injustice committed against the victimized Jewish families, but rather on the production itself, from the point of view of an experienced screenwriter and film director.

The first thing a screenwriter and director must do is to decide where to start their story. This is a very deliberate decision which will shape the rest of the drama.

In “Our Boys,” the creative team decided not to begin the story in the natural chronological place – following the life of the Jewish families and the three innocent yeshiva boys, leading up to their kidnap and killing. Instead the filmmakers chose to begin their account after their disappearance. Following the young Jewish boys would have created sympathy for the Jews as victims of a horrible murder. Dramatizing the agonizing worry of the families during the almost three-week search for their children would have also automatically created overwhelming empathy for their plight. All of this, the very heart of the drama, is purposefully omitted.

In addition, absolutely nothing is shown about the Arab terrorists who committed the crime. They are never seen or mentioned. Furthermore, the filmmakers made the deliberate decision not to have actors play the roles of the Arab kidnappers and murderers, who would, if done fairly, certainly have come across as evil savages. Likewise, the filmmakers make the deliberate decision not to have actors play out the roles of the young Jewish victims, which would have created viewer identification with them and further sympathy for the Jews. Actors were also not used to dramatize the long ordeal of their parents.

Instead, real documentary footage of Israel TV newscasts is used to describe events in a cold, impersonal, narrative style which never allows the viewer to make an emotional connection with the murdered Jewish victims and their tormented families.

(full article online)

HBO Film: ‘Our Boys’ are the Killers – Not Their Boys


----------



## Sixties Fan

In its response to the petition, the state noted that the EU had recently dispatched a letter to the Foreign Ministry claiming that it's being added as a respondent contravenes the EU's immunity in Israel, in accordance with the agreement between a 1980 agreement between the State of Israel and the European Commission that holds that "the commission's representatives will enjoy the rights and immunities granted in accordance with the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations" and that the petition, therefore, contravenes the EU's immunity from jurisdiction and as a result, cannot be invoked.

It should be noted that the EU is a witness signatory to the 1993 Oslo Accords, which explicitly state that the State of Israel has full administrative responsibility and authority over Area C.  In addition, the EU's foreign policy principles dictate that its "work in the international arena will be guided by the principles that inspired its creation … democracy, the rule of law, and respect for the principles of international law."

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/08...c-immunity-as-it-funds-pa-takeover-of-area-c/


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In its response to the petition, the state noted that the EU had recently dispatched a letter to the Foreign Ministry claiming that it's being added as a respondent contravenes the EU's immunity in Israel, in accordance with the agreement between a 1980 agreement between the State of Israel and the European Commission that holds that "the commission's representatives will enjoy the rights and immunities granted in accordance with the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations" and that the petition, therefore, contravenes the EU's immunity from jurisdiction and as a result, cannot be invoked.
> 
> It should be noted that the EU is a witness signatory to the 1993 Oslo Accords, which explicitly state that the State of Israel has full administrative responsibility and authority over Area C.  In addition, the EU's foreign policy principles dictate that its "work in the international arena will be guided by the principles that inspired its creation … democracy, the rule of law, and respect for the principles of international law."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/08...c-immunity-as-it-funds-pa-takeover-of-area-c/


What is area C? Oslo expired in 1999.


----------



## Hollie

“ArcMed” in the “besieged Gaza Strip”.

Oh, if only we could give them more money to relieve their “besiegement”.
*

ARCMED HOTELS AL MASHTAL GAZA - Updated 2019 Prices &  Hotel Reviews (Gaza City, Palestinian Territories) - TripAdvisor*

*ArcMed Hotels Al Mashtal Gaza*
11 reviews
#4 of 8 Hotels in Gaza City


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’


"All we have to do is convince the Palestinians that they have lost."

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’
> 
> 
> 
> "All we have to do is convince the Palestinians that they have lost."
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that.
Click to expand...


They already know they lost.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’
> 
> 
> 
> "All we have to do is convince the Palestinians that they have lost."
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that.
Click to expand...


It is very impossible to convince those with a religious ideology which informs them that Islam will rule the world, that they have lost.  Any set back is just temporary.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Some Arab men already marry Israeli women for the "resistance", to keep them as prisoners......until they flee ....]

'Arab Men Should Sexually Harass Israeli Woman As Resistance



What this female Arab lawyer said should offend ALL women!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Since 1920....it has been a war by Muslims against Jews, about the rights of Jews to have a sovereign country.  And it continues....]

Rocket attack sparks chaos at festival in southern Israel


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

US Envoy condemns killing of 17-year-old: 'Another savage attack by Palestinian terrorists'


----------



## Sixties Fan

After a 15-year legal saga that included numerous petitions to the High Court of Justice, on Monday morning Israeli security forces cleared an illegal takeover by Arabs from Bethlehem at a Jewish owned private land in Gush Etzion in Judea, Regavim reported.

(full article online)

Watch: Security Forces Stop Arab Takeover of Jewish Land in Gush Etzion


----------



## Sixties Fan

Images Confirm Crashed Drones in Beirut from Iran, Not Israel – Prove Hezbollah Lied


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’
> 
> 
> 
> "All we have to do is convince the Palestinians that they have lost."
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Well, they HAVE lost!


----------



## Sixties Fan

What antisemites have done to completely rewrite history


----------



## Sixties Fan

Believe it or not, but Hebron is a bustling, thriving city. Breaking the Silence tour participants are shown a very restricted fragment of the old town area, walking along one long street, known as King David Street to Israelis and as Shuhada (Martyrs) Street to Palestinians, before turning off at the end up another street and along a dirt track to visit local Palestinian activist group Youth Against Settlements. Tour participants then retrace their steps and head back to the beginning of their linear route to be driven back to Tel Aviv or Jerusalem. The few streets in which Palestinian civilians are restricted compromise less than 1% of the entire city. The vast majority of the city does not undergo the restrictions imposed on the roads shown by Breaking the Silence.

To be sure, the streets in this area are worthy of attention, with Palestinian citizens prevented from walking and driving in much of them due to restrictions imposed after repeated outbreaks of violence. This is a complex place riven with decades-old tensions, violence and mutual mistrust. More than anywhere else, the effects are seen most clearly on these streets. But there’s a lot more to Hebron than this narrow section of the city.





Given that Breaking the Silence tour participants are taken straight back to Tel Aviv or Jerusalem before they have a chance to explore the city for themselves, they don’t get a chance to see Hebron life beyond the narrow confines of the few streets on the tour. An entire city is literally reduced to a few unrepresentative roads.

(full article online)

Five Facts About Hebron You Won’t Learn on a Breaking the Silence Tour


----------



## Hollie

Out of the vast islamic intellectual wasteland....


_Syrian-American human rights activist Ammar Abdulhamid and Egyptian-American researcher Samuel Tadros discussed Zionism and Israel on an August 15, 2019 show on Al-Hurra TV (United States). Ammar Abdulhamid said that there is a colonialist-imperialist streak in all civilizations and this means that the colonialist aspects of Zionism are not unique. He argued that the Arabs have become nihilistic with regard to Israel because they focused on annihilating Israel instead of building a Palestinian state right from the start. He also said that one cannot ignore the role that Arab Jews played in Israel's establishment and the fact that they did so in order to escape persecution by Muslim Arabs_


Video:
"Arab-American Researchers: Arab Narratives about Zionism Are False; Israel Is the Most Successful Country in the ME; Instead of Establishing Palestine, Arabs Tried to Erase Israel"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Danon continued that Israel is "extremely concerned about the growing trend of violent and murderous acts by Palestinian terrorists that cruelly target innocent Israeli children," adding that these attacks are glorified by the Palestinian Authority and "praised by terrorist organizations, including the Islamic Jihad and Hamas."

The letter concluded with the ambassador urging the UN "to do your utmost to curb such horrific acts of violence, and also ask that you include such incidents in the Secretary General’s annual report."

(full article online)

Danon: 'Note Shnerb's murder in report on children in armed conflict'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Muslims Nearly Lynch a Jewish Motorist in Jerusalem - Israel Unwired


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly 1400 Palestinians managed to reach Greece in ramshackle boats so far this year alone.

An estimated 35-40,000 Palestinians have left Gaza in the past year alone. That's 2% of the total population of Gaza, and they mostly left through Egypt which has severe restrictions on how many can leave.

If the "pro-Palestinian" side actually cared about Palestinians, wouldn't they want a safe means that Palestinians could leave if they choose?

"Voluntary transfer" is phrased as if it is a means of ethnic cleansing, but it is voluntary. No one is forced to leave. Going through Israel, subsidized, to go to Europe - even though the plan has not worked out - is far more humane than forcing thousands of Palestinians to resort to going on rickety and dangerous boats. Even if Israel has ulterior motives, the plan is still more humane than any alternative.

For members of the supposedly progressive crowd, Israel's support for a plan that can save Palestinian lives is enough reason to oppose it.  Think about that.

(full article online)

Some very progressive people seem to prefer drowned Palestinians to living ones ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful

*Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*

*by Bassam Tawil
August 28, 2019 at 5:00 am*

*Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*




Why are the details about Rina Shnerb's hometown and her age worth mentioning? Because the Palestinian media has again engaged in a campaign of fabrications and lies to justify the terror attack and the murder of an innocent Jewish teenager.


The Palestinian media, however, does not feel comfortable reporting the facts about the terror attack. In the eyes of Palestinian new editors and journalists, Rina was a "settler" and a "soldier." By using such terms, the Palestinians are trying to create the impression that she was not an innocent teenager, but a Jew who lived in a settlement and was even serving in the IDF.


Finally, it is important to note that many Palestinian media outlets and officials continue to refer to Israel as "occupied Palestine." They see zero difference between a Jew living in the West Bank and a Jew living inside Israel. For them, all Jews are settlers and colonizers, and all cities inside Israel -- Tel Aviv, Haifa, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Eilat, as well as Lod, the hometown of Rina -- are "occupied." In the eyes of Palestinians, in fact all of Israel is "occupied" and a "settlement."


When Palestinian terrorists fired three rockets at Sderot on August 25, Palestinian media outlets reported that Sderot is a "settlement." In case anyone had doubts, Sderot is an Israeli city in the Negev Desert, not a "settlement." By using the term "settlement," the Palestinians are again trying to create the impression that a city it is a legitimate target for rocket attacks because it is an "illegal settlement."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> *by Bassam Tawil
> August 28, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the details about Rina Shnerb's hometown and her age worth mentioning? Because the Palestinian media has again engaged in a campaign of fabrications and lies to justify the terror attack and the murder of an innocent Jewish teenager.
> 
> 
> The Palestinian media, however, does not feel comfortable reporting the facts about the terror attack. In the eyes of Palestinian new editors and journalists, Rina was a "settler" and a "soldier." By using such terms, the Palestinians are trying to create the impression that she was not an innocent teenager, but a Jew who lived in a settlement and was even serving in the IDF.
> 
> 
> Finally, it is important to note that many Palestinian media outlets and officials continue to refer to Israel as "occupied Palestine." They see zero difference between a Jew living in the West Bank and a Jew living inside Israel. For them, all Jews are settlers and colonizers, and all cities inside Israel -- Tel Aviv, Haifa, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Eilat, as well as Lod, the hometown of Rina -- are "occupied." In the eyes of Palestinians, in fact all of Israel is "occupied" and a "settlement."
> 
> 
> When Palestinian terrorists fired three rockets at Sderot on August 25, Palestinian media outlets reported that Sderot is a "settlement." In case anyone had doubts, Sderot is an Israeli city in the Negev Desert, not a "settlement." By using the term "settlement," the Palestinians are again trying to create the impression that a city it is a legitimate target for rocket attacks because it is an "illegal settlement."


This was the question in another thread.

Palestine Today


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> *by Bassam Tawil
> August 28, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the details about Rina Shnerb's hometown and her age worth mentioning? Because the Palestinian media has again engaged in a campaign of fabrications and lies to justify the terror attack and the murder of an innocent Jewish teenager.
> 
> 
> The Palestinian media, however, does not feel comfortable reporting the facts about the terror attack. In the eyes of Palestinian new editors and journalists, Rina was a "settler" and a "soldier." By using such terms, the Palestinians are trying to create the impression that she was not an innocent teenager, but a Jew who lived in a settlement and was even serving in the IDF.
> 
> 
> Finally, it is important to note that many Palestinian media outlets and officials continue to refer to Israel as "occupied Palestine." They see zero difference between a Jew living in the West Bank and a Jew living inside Israel. For them, all Jews are settlers and colonizers, and all cities inside Israel -- Tel Aviv, Haifa, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Eilat, as well as Lod, the hometown of Rina -- are "occupied." In the eyes of Palestinians, in fact all of Israel is "occupied" and a "settlement."
> 
> 
> When Palestinian terrorists fired three rockets at Sderot on August 25, Palestinian media outlets reported that Sderot is a "settlement." In case anyone had doubts, Sderot is an Israeli city in the Negev Desert, not a "settlement." By using the term "settlement," the Palestinians are again trying to create the impression that a city it is a legitimate target for rocket attacks because it is an "illegal settlement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the question in another thread.
> 
> Palestine Today
Click to expand...



Your lucky day? Two for the price of one?

You can get to answer them twice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> *by Bassam Tawil
> August 28, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the details about Rina Shnerb's hometown and her age worth mentioning? Because the Palestinian media has again engaged in a campaign of fabrications and lies to justify the terror attack and the murder of an innocent Jewish teenager.
> 
> 
> The Palestinian media, however, does not feel comfortable reporting the facts about the terror attack. In the eyes of Palestinian new editors and journalists, Rina was a "settler" and a "soldier." By using such terms, the Palestinians are trying to create the impression that she was not an innocent teenager, but a Jew who lived in a settlement and was even serving in the IDF.
> 
> 
> Finally, it is important to note that many Palestinian media outlets and officials continue to refer to Israel as "occupied Palestine." They see zero difference between a Jew living in the West Bank and a Jew living inside Israel. For them, all Jews are settlers and colonizers, and all cities inside Israel -- Tel Aviv, Haifa, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Eilat, as well as Lod, the hometown of Rina -- are "occupied." In the eyes of Palestinians, in fact all of Israel is "occupied" and a "settlement."
> 
> 
> When Palestinian terrorists fired three rockets at Sderot on August 25, Palestinian media outlets reported that Sderot is a "settlement." In case anyone had doubts, Sderot is an Israeli city in the Negev Desert, not a "settlement." By using the term "settlement," the Palestinians are again trying to create the impression that a city it is a legitimate target for rocket attacks because it is an "illegal settlement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the question in another thread.
> 
> Palestine Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky day? Two for the price of one?
> 
> You can get to answer them twice.
Click to expand...

It is illegal to acquire territory by force.

It is illegal to annex occupied territory.

So how/when did Israel legally acquire this territory?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> *by Bassam Tawil
> August 28, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Palestinians: Why Allow Facts to Get in the Way?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the details about Rina Shnerb's hometown and her age worth mentioning? Because the Palestinian media has again engaged in a campaign of fabrications and lies to justify the terror attack and the murder of an innocent Jewish teenager.
> 
> 
> The Palestinian media, however, does not feel comfortable reporting the facts about the terror attack. In the eyes of Palestinian new editors and journalists, Rina was a "settler" and a "soldier." By using such terms, the Palestinians are trying to create the impression that she was not an innocent teenager, but a Jew who lived in a settlement and was even serving in the IDF.
> 
> 
> Finally, it is important to note that many Palestinian media outlets and officials continue to refer to Israel as "occupied Palestine." They see zero difference between a Jew living in the West Bank and a Jew living inside Israel. For them, all Jews are settlers and colonizers, and all cities inside Israel -- Tel Aviv, Haifa, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Eilat, as well as Lod, the hometown of Rina -- are "occupied." In the eyes of Palestinians, in fact all of Israel is "occupied" and a "settlement."
> 
> 
> When Palestinian terrorists fired three rockets at Sderot on August 25, Palestinian media outlets reported that Sderot is a "settlement." In case anyone had doubts, Sderot is an Israeli city in the Negev Desert, not a "settlement." By using the term "settlement," the Palestinians are again trying to create the impression that a city it is a legitimate target for rocket attacks because it is an "illegal settlement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the question in another thread.
> 
> Palestine Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky day? Two for the price of one?
> 
> You can get to answer them twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> It is illegal to annex occupied territory.
> 
> So how/when did Israel legally acquire this territory?
Click to expand...


Why do you even bother?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.



So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you got?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...


What's to deflect?

Substance?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...


Can't answer?


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer?
Click to expand...


Oh please.

Spare us.


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> Spare us.
Click to expand...


What? You don't want to be entertained by PF Tinmore dumping a YouTube video produced by Press TV?


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> Spare us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You don't want to be entertained by PF Tinmore dumping a YouTube video produced by Press TV?
Click to expand...


He's too repetitive. Ad nauseum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
Click to expand...

I don't know. Whose talking point is that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the islamic terrorist border gee-had all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Whose talking point is that?
Click to expand...


You're befuddled about events around you.


----------



## Hollie

I sure hope that Hamas will remember to respect the rights of the freedom fighters supporting ISIS that are being arrested. 
*


Hamas makes mass arrests in Gaza following killing of 3 policemen said by IS

Hamas makes mass arrests in Gaza following killing of 3 policemen said by IS
*
Hamas has declared a state of emergency and on Wednesday morning began arresting supporters of Islamic State and other Salafist organizations in the Gaza Strip en masse, hours after three policemen were killed in a series of blasts in the coastal enclave, according to Palestinian reports.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I mentioned 10th century Arab geographer al-Muqaddasi recently.

He was from Jerusalem and wrote extensively about it. Notably, he remarked upon how few Muslims lived there at the time, even though the Muslim invasion of Palestine had already been going on for centuries.

He wrote:
  Few are the learned here, many are the Christians, and these make themselves distasteful in the public places ...The Christians and the area are predominant here and the mosque devoid of congregations and assemblies.Referring to the Christians and Jews in Jerusalem, he referred to the city as a "golden basin full of scorpions."

10th century Arab geographer lamented that so few Muslims lived in Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*For 52 years, the Jews of Hebron have been trying to get back the land that was stolen from them in the riots of 1929, but the government is doing so only incrementally, usually after terrorist attacks. Now the attorney general has approved a plan to clear and rebuild the city's market area in an attempt to bring Jews back.*

A yellowing 212-year-old document, dating from 1807, in which the Shariah court deeds 4.5 dunams (1.1 acres) of land currently known as the "Hebron wholesale market" to "the Jew Haim Mitzri, who is responsible for the Jewish population" for the sum of 120,000 grushim, is an important starting point for the story of the struggle that the Jewish population of Hebron is now waging. Jews were evicted from that land during the riots of 1929, which happened 90 years ago this week. The Arabs of Hebron built their market on the land only three years before the 1967 Six-Day War and were evicted themselves in 1994. The Jews returned to the "market" seven years later, in 2006, a day before the major clashes in Amona. They were once again evicted, this time with understandings of the political and military apparatuses in place.

Shortly thereafter, the Jewish residents of Hebron were told that the market would be rented to the Jewish community in Hebron and used for family residences. That promise has yet to be fulfilled. Now, 13 years later, a legal opinion has been issued – on paper, at least – that allows the Jews to return to their own land. Now Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has to make a decision that most of the MKs in the outgoing government coalition support, but he is still hesitant.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/08/27/the-right-of-return/


----------



## Hollie

In the same way that Islamic ideology has remained static since the 7th century, that dynamic has consequences for its adherents. 

‘Whoever’s on Israel’s side, we’re against’: Erdogan slams Netanyahu & US over Palestinian killings

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has condemned Israel and its enabling allies over “state terror… in Palestine,” declaring, “Whoever is on Israel’s side, let everyone know that we are against them.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nation’s anti-racism committee criticized Palestinian authorities in a Thursday report, calling on the “State of Palestine” to act against “racist hate speech and hate crimes,” including incitement to violence against Israelis and Jews.

The UN Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) in a report on the Palestinians said it was concerned about “hate speech in certain media outlets, especially those controlled by Hamas, social media, public officials’ statements and school curricula and textbooks, which fuels hatred and may incite violence, particularly hate speech against Israelis, which at times also fuels antisemitism.”

(full article online)

In first, UN panel calls on Palestinians to halt hate speech against Israelis


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

I have to chuckle at this.  The UN High Commisssioner for Human Rights CERD Committee has actually linked the Hostile Arab Palestinians too:

•  Anti-Semitism,
•  Incitement to Violence,​
*For Reference*:  The Advanced and Unedited Version of the CERD/C/PSE/CO/1-2 29 August 2019



Sixties Fan said:


> The United Nation’s anti-racism committee criticized Palestinian authorities in a Thursday report, calling on the “State of Palestine” to act against “racist hate speech and hate crimes,” including incitement to violence against Israelis and Jews.
> 
> The UN Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) in a report on the Palestinians said it was concerned about “hate speech in certain media outlets, especially those controlled by Hamas, social media, public officials’ statements, and school curricula and textbooks, which fuels hatred and may incite violence, particularly hate speech against Israelis, which at times also fuels antisemitism.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> In first, UN panel calls on Palestinians to halt hate speech against Israelis


*(COMMENT)*

When I read this report, my jaw dropped.  It is not the most useful observations, but it was not the UN I used to → making such objective observations. 

........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to chuckle at this.  The UN High Commisssioner for Human Rights CERD Committee has actually linked the Hostile Arab Palestinians too:
> 
> •  Anti-Semitism,
> •  Incitement to Violence,​
> *For Reference*:  The Advanced and Unedited Version of the CERD/C/PSE/CO/1-2 29 August 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nation’s anti-racism committee criticized Palestinian authorities in a Thursday report, calling on the “State of Palestine” to act against “racist hate speech and hate crimes,” including incitement to violence against Israelis and Jews.
> 
> The UN Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) in a report on the Palestinians said it was concerned about “hate speech in certain media outlets, especially those controlled by Hamas, social media, public officials’ statements, and school curricula and textbooks, which fuels hatred and may incite violence, particularly hate speech against Israelis, which at times also fuels antisemitism.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> In first, UN panel calls on Palestinians to halt hate speech against Israelis
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When I read this report, my jaw dropped.  It is not the most useful observations, but it was not the UN I used to → making such objective observations.
> 
> ........View attachment 276793
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Truth is hate speech.


----------



## MJB12741

"Truth" is worthless without documentation.  Example:  If a young child is taught that a square is round & you ask him or her to tell the truth & he or she says a square is round, is he or she not telling the truth?  You want truth?  Consider documentation on what Palestinian children are taught about Israel &/or Israeli's.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P F Tinmore said:


> It is illegal to acquire territory by force.


hmm, I don't think war works that way.


----------



## Sixties Fan

?What Happens When a Muslim Women Enters a Jewish Town


WATCH: What Happens When a Muslim Woman Enters a Jewish Town in Judea and Samaria?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mohammed Saif Al Dawla started a three part series on myths and lies in the Middle East. The first part is "Zionist" myths and the second part is going to be "Israeli" myths, followed by Arab myths.

As much as I would like to wait for part 3, here is a synopsis of what Arab media is saying are "Zionist myths":

------------------

I hope that their list of Arab myths include:

1) Mohammed flew to Jerusalem on a magic steed.

2) Jerusalem has always been important in Islam.

3) Palestinians have been a people for hundreds or thousands of years.

4) There was a political entity called Palestine that Israel displaced.

5) Arabs and Muslims have never been antisemitic.

6) Middle East peace is linked to Israel giving Palestinians everything they want.

(full article online)

Arab site provides handy list of "Zionist" (really, Jewish) "myths" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/gl...nize-jerusalem-as-israels-capital/2019/08/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 1 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 2 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 3 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ahhhh.....Israeli Apartheid......it goes on and on and on.....]

Dr Shaden Salameh is the first Arab female physician to head up a hospital emergency room in Israel

(full article online)

WATCH: Meet 1st Female Arab Director of Israeli Hospital Emergency Room


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The aggression of one state against another is prohibited by international law. A state standing by, watching battles taking place on its borders and putting its people in danger is a state that greatly neglects its responsibilities,” Minister Khalid bin Ahmed al-Khalifa tweeted.

He further said that “it is unacceptable for Lebanon to be put in a situation of a possibility of a devastating war in which it has no glory or use.”

Bahrain further urged its citizens to leave Lebanon “immediately” after Hezbollah’s attack on Israel, “given the events and developments in the country that require everyone to take precautions.”

(full article online)

Arab State’s Foreign Minister Backs Israel’s Strikes on Hezbollah in Lebanon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty breaks its own rules on how to avoid stereotyping people ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: Bensoussan's comprehensive history of Jews in Arab lands


----------



## Hollie

The Arabs-Moslems being at the end of a wagging finger of the UN is meaningless if the UN won't take steps to impose penalties for Arab-Moslem behaviors such as fraud, thievery and incitement. 

And of course, the UN will do nothing.  



U.N. EXPRESSES RARE CRITICISM ON PALESTINIAN HATE SPEECH AND INCITEMENT

UN expresses rare criticism on Palestinian hate speech and incitement

By OMRI NAHMIAS
_




PALESTINIAN PRESIDENT Mahmoud Abbas – not saying anything about the elections, but working behind the scenes?. (photo credit:" MOHAMAD TOROKMAN/REUTERS)_


----------



## Hollie

Yes, Arabs-Moslems respect LGBT folks....from a distance of course and certainly NIMBY. 


https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/...after-group-was-banned-from-west-ban-1.488131


----------



## Sixties Fan

The countries that Ken Roth tweeted about most in August: ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Israel to declare ‘victory’
> 
> 
> 
> "All we have to do is convince the Palestinians that they have lost."
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that.
Click to expand...


They don’t have E. Jerusalem and Israel is still a Jewish State.


----------



## MJB12741

Bless you Israel!

IsraAID sends emergency aid to Bahamas after catastrophic hurricane


----------



## Sixties Fan

You won't find these photos on J-Street's Twitter account, but the PLO is very proud to have met with a delegation of Congressional aides who visited under the auspices of J-Street.

Saeb Erekat told these aides that Israel is entirely at fault for there being no peace in the region and that the PLO desires a two-state solution.

On the same PLO page header, you can see its logo, which shows exactly how interested the PLO is in a two-state solution.







I doubt any of the delegation bothered asking about that.

(full article online)

J-Street brings a delegation of Democratic Congressional aides to visit the PLO, listen to lies and ignore open PLO hatred of Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Do you ever wonder why there are so few joint initiatives between far-Left Israelis and Palestinians who equally yearn for peace?

Here's a good indication why.

Al Ghad, a Jordanian news site, asks if there are any good Jews.

The answer is, the Neturei Karta - and that's it. Only Neturei Karta accept that Palestinians have a better claim to Israel than Israelis do, and are willing to live as dhimmis under Arab rule. Every other Jew, no matter how leftist he or she is, is willing to be subservient to Arabs who rightfully own the entire land from the river to the sea  - and therefore they are not worth working with.

(full article online)

Jordanian newspaper says Israeli peaceniks are all hypocrites by not giving their houses to Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Worse than 1939, absolutely worse.....and the west?  And good Christians?  And good Muslims?........(cricket ) ]


Israeli students assaulted by ‘Arabic speakers’ in Warsaw


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

You didn't find that funny atall, Tinman.

That was just a troll rating.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Stop the Fatah - Facebook Terror Promotion Partnership*

*Whereas in 2018 Facebook was an unwitting partner in Fatah’s terror promotion, in 2019 Facebook is a partner in Fatah's terror promotion by choice*

*Facebook’s mission is to “build community and bring the world closer together,” not to build easy communication lines to promote terror. For Facebook to allow its platform to be used this way is incomprehensible and abhorrent. *

*PMW again demands that Facebook immediately close down Fatah’s official page before more innocent lives are lost to murderers who are inspired and drawn to terror by Fatah’s Facebook page.*
*(full article online)

Stop the Lethal Fatah – Facebook Terror Promotion Partnership - PMW Bulletins

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christian hounded by Muslim for praying on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Eve of 9/11 Anniversary, New US Sanctions Target Hamas, Islamic State, Other Terror Groups


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sept. 1, Hezbollah launched anti-tank missiles from Lebanon at an Israeli military vehicle near the border, damaging it slightly. Fortunately, no Israeli soldiers were killed or wounded. Had there been significant casualties, Israel would have had to respond much more aggressively than it did, which would have triggered a full-scale conflict.

And how is it that Hezbollah was able to maintain its missile arsenal in southern Lebanon? The answer is the utter failure of the United Nations to disarm the terrorist organization.

Despite its primary purpose of preventing war, the United Nations has consistently been its enabler in the Middle East. This most recent betrayal of the U.N.’s peace-keeping mission is just the latest in a seven-decade string of U.N. failures to maintain peace in the Middle East and globally.

(full article online)

In Lebanon, the United Nations has failed Israel yet again


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudis, Egyptians arresting Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dreyfus case symbolized the rise of French anti-Semitism. The Jewish officer, Alfred Dreyfus, was wrongly accused and sentenced to life imprisonment on distant Devil's Island on charges of being a traitor spying for Germany. 

He was innocent. The real traitor was Major Walson-Esterhazy.

But, when Emile Zola wrote the famous "J'Accuse!" denouncing the anti-Semitism of the French military court that made a Jew the scapegoat, the French officer class rallied round each other, put Esterhazy on trial, acquitting him of all charges having deported their Jew.

-------

Despite lip service offered by senior French officials, Jew hatred still runs rampant in France and the main threat is solidly contained in the Muslim migrant community.

This the French have not addressed with any conviction. Until they do, French Jews will continue to enjoy the protection of Israel.

It should be beholden on the French to have Polanski’s movie screened on their own soil at the Cannes Film Festival.

In a sense, Israel is the Dreyfus of today. The Jewish state is constantly accused of criminal charges that Israel did not commit.

The accusers cover up for the crimes of others, those they support and welcome into their societies. They shower these criminals with money, honors, invitations to join their austere organizations. They do not question their evil intent. Their Esterhazy must be protected lest their finger pointing at the collective Jew be considered as something that dare not speak its name.

And so it is the Middle East Jew, that imposter, that must continue to be condemned while the Palestinian Esterhazy is allowed to literally get away with murder and treachery against the whole notion of justice and peace.

(full article online)

Israel. The Dreyfus of our time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2013, the UN even held a world conference on tourism in Zimbabwe. In 1994, Mugabe was awarded the title of knight by the royal house of the United Kingdom. Moreover, in a cartoon in the 1988 _Times_, entitled “Mugabe's model harmony”, the ruler is holding the portrait of Marx and in the other that of Queen Elizabeth, with whom she loved to have tea.

“Where can the Leninist-Marxist rhetoric be found with such a healthy private sector? Perhaps Zimbabweans could teach the British something about pragmatism”, explained British diplomat Anthony Parsons.

And let us add the degrees from the University of Edinburgh, withdrawn when the Zimbabwean tragedy became too big to be ignored. And three Bachelors of Science and Law from the University of London.

At that time, a boycott by conservative philosopher Roger Scruton was announced at Glasgow airport. “While Mugabe was honored.” Scruton wrote. And when the royal house finally withdrew his title, Dominic Lawson wrote in the _Independent_: “It is not to humiliate Mugabe that his knighthood should be revoked, but to end our humiliation.” And that of many Western idiots.

We can now find their like everywhere in the form of Israel's enemies, in Gaza, in Ramallah, in Beirut, in Teheran.

Anti-Semithic anti-Zionism is their aphrodisiac. 

(full article online)

From Mugabe to Gaza, the Western useful idiots are back


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notice also the flip in where the attacks occur: in 2017, over 90% were in the territories, while this year some 75% of the injuries from terror attacks are within the Green Line.

Similarly, the number of those killed this year according to OCHA have been mostly within the Green Line as opposed to recent years:

(full article online)

UN: Number of Israeli civilians injured in terror attacks is significantly up this year ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The double standards of the world are quite obvious when one compares what would be a career-ending gaffe by any Western politician to what mainstream, respected and "moderate" Palestinian politicians say all the time.

The latest example:





As we've seen, Bassam al-Sayeh was involved in the murder of a rabbi and his wife, in front of their children. (And Israel provided him with excellent medical care.)

This murderous subhuman is indeed a hero to Palestinians.



Erekat is supposedly a "moderate." He goes on TV often. He writes op-eds for major newspapers.

Yet no reporter calls him on his direct and explicit support for terror as seen here. No diplomat condemns his statements of support for a murderer.

An Israeli politician who would publicly praise a murderer would be vilified worldwide. He or she would be barred from entering most Western countries.

The baseline for how Palestinians are expected to act are slightly above that of animals. And they live up to their expectations.

Yet the desire of finding a "moderate" lover of terrorists is so great that someone like Saeb Erekat and Hanan Ashrawi can say and support the most disgusting, sickening positions and not worry a bit about any repercussions - the media and world politicians need them to prove the narrative that both sides are equally moral and equally guilty.

This tweet proves that it just ain't true.

A leading politician, who appears often on CNN and writes op-eds for the NYT, mourns a terrorist. (But he's Palestinian so it's all good.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since Ken Roth took his position, I am fairly certain that he never said anything remotely like this for Palestinian "refugees." On the contrary, HRW advocates the "right to return" for them claiming that Israel must be forced to accept an arbitrary number of Arabs as citizens if they choose  to "return" to where their grandparents lived.

The further irony is that the camps in Lebanon and Syria, Gaza and the West Bank are indeed places that so-called "refugees" get radicalized. In Lebanon, fighting erupts between different parties in the camps fairly regularly, and the sometimes spill into the rest of Lebanon. Roth doesn't care about Palestinians getting radicalized. He doesn't call for the camps to be demolished and the residents integrated into their host countries.  And if anyone should be resettled, it is Palestinians whose statelessness has gone on for three generations, a much more acute problem than that of any real refugee group.

Just like Israel is expected to live up to standards that no other nation does, Palestinians have unique human-rights rules as well. They can be denied human rights as long as the reason is to make them cannon fodder against Israel.

Roth is a hypocrite, and this tweet proves it.

(vide tweet online)

Ken Roth tweets how all refugees should be resettled - but @HRW never said that for Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

The Palestinian economy is collapsing. Its future depends on Israel

Uh oh. Better plan your trip early and you can watch the collapse of the Gaza economy from your luxury Gaza hotel. 

THE BEST Gaza City Luxury Hotels of 2019 (with Prices) - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> The Palestinian economy is collapsing. Its future depends on Israel
> 
> Uh oh. Better plan your trip early and you can watch the collapse of the Gaza economy from your luxury Gaza hotel.
> 
> THE BEST Gaza City Luxury Hotels of 2019 (with Prices) - TripAdvisor


Palestinian economy:

Freeloads from Iran
Freeloads from Qatar
Freeloads from EU


One of the most prosperous freeloading territories in the world, if not THE most. (And we do know how many actually needed people and places all of that money could have helped if only those "giving" did not hate Jews and want to see Israel destroyed.  They can keep dreaming )


----------



## Hollie

Just for fun, I though I’d forward this as an email to Yahya Sinwar, although, Im sure he already knows. 




Israel's F-35s Are the Uncontested Kings of the Middle East's Skies

Key point: Israel's adversaries have taken notice, and Middle Eastern states are not reacting kindly to Israeli airstrikes on their territories.

Now comes reports that Israeli F-35s have attacked Iranian targets in Iraq, according to Arab media.

Western diplomatic sources allegedly the London-based Asharq Al-Awsat newspaper that on July 19, “Tel Aviv carried out an airstrike earlier this month against an Iranian rockets depot northeast of Baghdad.”


----------



## Hollie

Magic infidel powers are unstoppable.




Hamas: Saudi Arabia arresting our men under U.S. pressure


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Palestinian economy is collapsing. Its future depends on Israel
> 
> Uh oh. Better plan your trip early and you can watch the collapse of the Gaza economy from your luxury Gaza hotel.
> 
> THE BEST Gaza City Luxury Hotels of 2019 (with Prices) - TripAdvisor


None of those are in Gaza.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian economy is collapsing. Its future depends on Israel
> 
> Uh oh. Better plan your trip early and you can watch the collapse of the Gaza economy from your luxury Gaza hotel.
> 
> THE BEST Gaza City Luxury Hotels of 2019 (with Prices) - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are in Gaza.
Click to expand...


I can’t imagine why but hotels in Gaza don’t get great reviews.

Awful place - Review of ArcMed Hotels Al Mashtal Gaza, Gaza City, Palestinian Territories - TripAdvisor


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian economy is collapsing. Its future depends on Israel
> 
> Uh oh. Better plan your trip early and you can watch the collapse of the Gaza economy from your luxury Gaza hotel.
> 
> THE BEST Gaza City Luxury Hotels of 2019 (with Prices) - TripAdvisor
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are in Gaza.
Click to expand...

Of course they are.  This is where the envoys from Qatar and Iran stay while Hamas tries to wheedle more money from them and where the UNRWA people stay so they won't have to mingle with the masses.  It's where the Hamas leadership parties after sending children to the fence in the hope of being shot.


----------



## Mindful

*A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.

by Denis MacEoin*
*September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*

*A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*



Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.


There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!


Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.


The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.


----------



## Mindful

Wafa Samir al-Biss personifies the deep dehumanization of Jews by Palestinian terrorists and those multitudes who praise and honor them. Ms Biss attempted to bomb Soroka Hospital in Beersheba, Israel -- the very hospital where, as a burn victim, she had been treated for months by Jewish and Muslim doctors and nurses. Pictured: Soroka Hospital. (Image source: Avishai Teicher/PikiWiki/Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.*
> 
> *by Denis MacEoin*
> *September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*
> 
> 
> 
> Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.
> 
> 
> There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.
> 
> 
> The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.





Mindful said:


> the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace.


Israeli horseshit, of course.

Every offer has had a poison pill.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.*
> 
> *by Denis MacEoin*
> *September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*
> 
> 
> 
> Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.
> 
> 
> There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.
> 
> 
> The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course.
> 
> Every offer has had a poison pill.
Click to expand...


And?

Am I annoying you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.*
> 
> *by Denis MacEoin*
> *September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*
> 
> 
> 
> Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.
> 
> 
> There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.
> 
> 
> The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course.
> 
> Every offer has had a poison pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Am I annoying you?
Click to expand...

Why should the Palestinians accept a crap offer?

Nobody annoys me.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.*
> 
> *by Denis MacEoin*
> *September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*
> 
> 
> 
> Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.
> 
> 
> There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.
> 
> 
> The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course.
> 
> Every offer has had a poison pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Am I annoying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians accept a crap offer?
> 
> Nobody annoys me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Guide to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ.*
> 
> *by Denis MacEoin*
> *September 15, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *A "Guide" to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict by the United Church of Christ*
> 
> 
> 
> Titled, "Promoting a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel", and sub-headed "A Guide for United Church of Christ Faith Leaders", this toxic document is a desperately one-sided, inaccurate, and counter-factual exercise in futile politics.
> 
> 
> There is no room in it for a Jewish, Israeli or moderate Christian voice; just hatred of Israel and defence of the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace. The naïvety of the UCC is particularly striking in its choice to take at face value the Palestinian statement that if Israel ended its occupation, "Then they will see a new world in which there is no fear, no threat but rather security, justice and peace." That is simply bunkum. Sadly, the Palestinians have a history of regarding every goodwill gesture by Israel as a retreat, as the triumph of aggression over diplomacy -- as if to say: We shoot at Israelis and they leave; so, let's keep shooting!
> 
> 
> Palestinian terrorism against Israelis has continued up to 1967, right through the period of Israeli non-occupation. There were no "settlements" then. Rather, the Palestinians have always regarded all of Israel as one big "settlement". Just look at any Palestinian maps; they cover both the entirety of Israel _and_ the Palestinian territories.
> 
> 
> The UCC boasts that it is "a just peace church", but instead of supporting peace and justice, it defends mass murderers. It complains about the defensive actions of the Jews but is knowingly silent about the horrors wrought by Palestinian wars and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestinians who, time after time, have turned down generous offers of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli horseshit, of course.
> 
> Every offer has had a poison pill.
Click to expand...

Totally unsupported. 

Just more Islamist talking points.


----------



## Hollie

I suppose that Hamas, flush with Iranian welfare dollars, feels emboldened and is performing their usual blustering chicken dance. 

Israel appears poised to react quickly to Islamic terrorist rocket attacks. I suspect that Iran is prompting their proxy forces, Hamas and Islamic 
gee-had, toward a confrontation as dead Sunni Islamists is in the interest of the Mullocrats. 
*



Hamas leader: Israel will pay 'heavy price' if it attacks Gaza

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/268891*

Hamas member Khalil al-Hayya claims Israeli threats to carry out military operation in Gaza do not scare the "resistance organizations".


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should the Palestinians accept a crap offer?



Out of curiosity, what would you consider a "good" offer?


----------



## rylah

*Saudi Influencers Reveal Growing Acceptance for Israel*


----------



## Sixties Fan

I Was an Extremist and an Antisemite, Do You Know My Story?


----------



## Sixties Fan

US military aid to Israel is for weapons systems and missile defense, not on prisons.

But the real hypocrisy is that McCollum is pretending to care about children and our tax dollars. In fact, the only children that she seems to actually care about are those whom she can use as political pawns against Donald Trump or Israel.

Israel currently holds some 210 children, 27 between 14-16 and only 1 under 14, according to B'Tselem.

Let's compare that to the number of children locked up in the US in both youth detention facilities and adult prisons:





That's over 53,000 children locked up in the US, today.

4,600 kids are in in adult prisons, where they are far more likely to be sexually abused than adults are.

There are 500 kids 12 or under who are locked up!

These children are incarcerated with US tax dollars, whether on the state or federal level. (Yes, there are children in federal prisons as well.)

Yet somehow, McCollum's interest in children and tax dollars evaporates when the children are in her own back yard.

(full article online)

US Rep @BettyMcCollum04 doesn't care about tens of thousands of American kids who are locked up - only a few Palestinian kids ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In addition, this ambiguity, encourages those who propose that Area C – including its settlements – be taken over by the Palestinian Authority (PA), along with eastern Jerusalem, thereby moving Israel’s boundaries back to the 1949 armistice lines and establishing a second (or perhaps third in Gaza) sovereign Palestinian state. Not only would this be a strategic security disaster and imperil Jews living there, but it will also have serious political and economic ramifications.

It would mean that Jews would no longer be permitted to build in their communities there, since approval would be denied by the PA. Jewish communities and the roads between them would be vulnerable to terrorist attacks. PA-controlled checkpoints would cripple Israel’s transportation system. Tourism would plummet. Ben-Gurion Airport and major population centers would be within short missile range of PA territory. Israel would no longer control access to water aquifers and resources; this would affect Israel’s entire economic system. Housing prices would increase drastically, since less land would be available for growth.

Ironically, withdrawal of Israeli control would condemn Arab Palestinians to Hamas control and promote violent power struggles between warring Muslim factions. This chaotic situation would enable other countries and Islamic militants in the region to join the conflict and would likely destabilize the entire region. In addition, it would further Syrian aspirations to recover the Golan Heights, and encourage Islamic militants – such as ISIS, al-Qaeda and Hezbollah – to continue attacking Israel.

This scenario is the danger of the “two-state-solution” (TSS). The TSS would not resolve any Arab and Palestinian objections to Israel’s existence as declared in the PLO Covenant and Hamas Charter; it would neither change their fundamental narrative of the Nakba, and the “Right-of-Return” for Arab “refugees,” nor their demand that Israel return to the UN-proposed plan of 1947. The TSS means, therefore, ending Israel’s existence.

On the other hand, declaring Israeli sovereignty over Area C – annexation – would confirm and protect the right of Jews to live in their homeland and it would promote a constructive, productive future for all residents of the area. It would eliminate the “military occupation” by the IDF/COGAT. It would allow Israel’s security forces to apprehend terrorists in PA towns and cities. It would strengthen Israel’s security and would enable Arabs in the area to live in peace and enjoy economic and social benefits.

(full article online)

Area C: ‘Occupation’ or annexation


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> In addition, this ambiguity, encourages those who propose that Area C – including its settlements – be taken over by the Palestinian Authority (PA), along with eastern Jerusalem, thereby moving Israel’s boundaries back to the 1949 armistice lines and establishing a second (or perhaps third in Gaza) sovereign Palestinian state. Not only would this be a strategic security disaster and imperil Jews living there, but it will also have serious political and economic ramifications.
> 
> It would mean that Jews would no longer be permitted to build in their communities there, since approval would be denied by the PA. Jewish communities and the roads between them would be vulnerable to terrorist attacks. PA-controlled checkpoints would cripple Israel’s transportation system. Tourism would plummet. Ben-Gurion Airport and major population centers would be within short missile range of PA territory. Israel would no longer control access to water aquifers and resources; this would affect Israel’s entire economic system. Housing prices would increase drastically, since less land would be available for growth.
> 
> Ironically, withdrawal of Israeli control would condemn Arab Palestinians to Hamas control and promote violent power struggles between warring Muslim factions. This chaotic situation would enable other countries and Islamic militants in the region to join the conflict and would likely destabilize the entire region. In addition, it would further Syrian aspirations to recover the Golan Heights, and encourage Islamic militants – such as ISIS, al-Qaeda and Hezbollah – to continue attacking Israel.
> 
> This scenario is the danger of the “two-state-solution” (TSS). The TSS would not resolve any Arab and Palestinian objections to Israel’s existence as declared in the PLO Covenant and Hamas Charter; it would neither change their fundamental narrative of the Nakba, and the “Right-of-Return” for Arab “refugees,” nor their demand that Israel return to the UN-proposed plan of 1947. The TSS means, therefore, ending Israel’s existence.
> 
> On the other hand, declaring Israeli sovereignty over Area C – annexation – would confirm and protect the right of Jews to live in their homeland and it would promote a constructive, productive future for all residents of the area. It would eliminate the “military occupation” by the IDF/COGAT. It would allow Israel’s security forces to apprehend terrorists in PA towns and cities. It would strengthen Israel’s security and would enable Arabs in the area to live in peace and enjoy economic and social benefits.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Area C: ‘Occupation’ or annexation



There are a lot of benefits to annexation of Area C, for everyone who lives there.  And no real problems which are not already problems.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The peace loving fools ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Palestinians accept a crap offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would you consider a "good" offer?
Click to expand...


Knowing him, if Israel would agree to self-destruct and just hand over its entire country to the Palestinians.  After all, he recently called the city of Haifa "occupied."


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  ForeverYoung436, Shusha, P F Tinmore, et al,

There will always be those that are not satisfied with any political arrangement on any Question of Palestine.  



ForeverYoung436 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Palestinians accept a crap offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would you consider a "good" offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing him, if Israel would agree to self-destruct and just hand over its entire country to the Palestinians.  After all, he recently called the city of Haifa "occupied."
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is no reasonable expectation that can be given:

◈  That no matter the arrangement, the Arab Palestinians will live in peace along side of the Jewish Community.

◈  That there is no agreement protection.  Once the Israelis surrender the State (or any portion there of), if the Arab Palestinians do not live up to their side of the contract, there is no reliable enforcement mechanism and reason to believe that the Arab Palestinians will make restitution to the degree that the Jewish Community is whole again. 

✧  The 2005 unilaterial withdrawal from the Gaza Strip demonstrates that the UN cannot be a trustworthy or effective garentueer for any arrangment made. 

✧  There is no method of repossession that can be implemented.  Once lost, there is no means of recovery.​
◈  There is no reason to believe that the impact on any agreement that places the mechanisms of that made Israel the most developed country in the region will not have a downward spirialling effect on the economy, commerce, scientific advances and trade with the great ecomoniesIsrael has now.

◈  There is no reason to believe that the unsavory and nathereous contract the Arab Palestinians have established will be neutralized and disbanded. ​There is no real personality within the current leadership of the Arab Palestinians that is considered having unquestioned honesty, integrity, and good moral character from which to initiate good that negotiations.

At this point, the positions held by the Arab Palestinian Negotiation Affairs Department and absolute minimum, and all that is required in the negotiation is Israeli acceptance and surrender. 

......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hours after the call of the "Temple Groups", Jews desecrate Al Aqsa

"Hours after the so-called " Temple Groups " called to take over the Al-Aqsa Mosque, dozens of extremist settlers and Israeli intelligence agents stormed the Al-Aqsa Mosque from the Mugrabi Gate with heavy security.

The Israeli police provided full protection for these extremists, from entering through the Moroccan gate and wandering in the courtyards of Al-Aqsa to the exit of the Chain Gate.

According to the Islamic Endowments Department in occupied Jerusalem, 64 settlers stormed the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and wandered in the courtyards amid attempts to perform Talmudic rituals, in addition to 33 elements of the occupation intelligence storming the site."


Funny how no Western media ever calls this every day language in Arab media incitement against Jews. But how can anyone read it otherwise?

Jews desecrating Al Aqsa! As they always do! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sara Zoabi is one of the few Israeli Arab citizens who speaks out in defense of Israel and protests the false accusations and attacks against Israel by other Arabs. On her Facebook page, she describes herself as "Fights at any price for the sake of my state, the State of Israel, and for love, peace and justice. And doesn't allow anyone to dictate my life to me."

However, Zoabi truly does pay a terrible price for her determination to stand up for Israel. She's been attacked by other Arabs numerous times. Arabs have come to her home and beaten her up. She was kicked in the stomach while buying something in the pharmacy and she regularly receives menacing threats on Facebook.

This week, Sara was fulfilling her civic duty by voting for the second time this year. She was warmly greeted by the Jewish workers but an Arab from the Joint List dispelled the warmth by cursing at her and calling her a traitor.

(full article online)

An Israeli Arab supports Israel and pays the price


----------



## Sixties Fan

The transplant operation performed by surgeon Dr. Ahmed Asalia and vascular surgeon Dr. Tony Karam took twelve hours. The crossover was indeed successful, and this week the donors and recipients met. "I met Aida in the hospital, thanked her and bought her a gift and chocolates," Israel said excitedly. Aida added: "I am very happy to have saved the lives of two people. The racism of the politicians is killing us - we have learned to live together, Arabs and Jews."

Rabbi Yeshayahu Haber, chairman of the Matnat Haim Association, which has been responsible for hundreds of transplants in recent years, welcomed the special transplant: "This transplant is a wonderful union between the different parts of the nation has been exciting and uplifting: Jews and Muslims, religious and secular, women and men. That is the beauty of a gift of life, and I hope we will continue to connect and unite the people through an altruistic life-saving. "

(full article online)

Jews and Arabs donate kidneys to each other when original recipients were not suitable ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As this table shows, the English version is almost identical to the Arabic version and both distort the narrative by omitting many critical pieces of information only mentioned in the Hebrew version.

No mention of terrorist attack from Al-Abbasiyya and Jewish fatalities before Irgun retaliated.
Arab fatalities in Irgun attack are 350% higher in the English and Arabic versions.
No mention of “Palestinian Holy War Army” and Arab legion making the village a military base starting from April 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
No mention of the civilian Arab population fleeing in April 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
No mention of several battles between Jewish and Arab forces in the village between April and July 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
Reading the English article, you get the impression that Irgun attacked the village unprovoked, then Israel arbitrarily destroyed it and expelled the inhabitants. It’s like a microcosm of the entire false “Nakba” narrative of so-called “Ethnic Cleansing”.

The terrorist attacks emanating from the village, the fact that civilians left and it became a military base, the illegal invasion and occupation by the Jordanian Legion – are all missing from the English version. As far as the vast majority of people who get their information solely from English Wikipedia – those events never happened.

A quick look at other articles on Arab villages abandoned in 1948 reveals the same phenomenon.

How does that happen? Why is Wikipedia so biased?

(full article online)

How English Wikipedia Parrots the Arab Narrative of 1948 (Tomer Ilan) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> As this table shows, the English version is almost identical to the Arabic version and both distort the narrative by omitting many critical pieces of information only mentioned in the Hebrew version.
> 
> No mention of terrorist attack from Al-Abbasiyya and Jewish fatalities before Irgun retaliated.
> Arab fatalities in Irgun attack are 350% higher in the English and Arabic versions.
> No mention of “Palestinian Holy War Army” and Arab legion making the village a military base starting from April 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
> No mention of the civilian Arab population fleeing in April 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
> No mention of several battles between Jewish and Arab forces in the village between April and July 1948 in the English and Arabic versions.
> Reading the English article, you get the impression that Irgun attacked the village unprovoked, then Israel arbitrarily destroyed it and expelled the inhabitants. It’s like a microcosm of the entire false “Nakba” narrative of so-called “Ethnic Cleansing”.
> 
> The terrorist attacks emanating from the village, the fact that civilians left and it became a military base, the illegal invasion and occupation by the Jordanian Legion – are all missing from the English version. As far as the vast majority of people who get their information solely from English Wikipedia – those events never happened.
> 
> A quick look at other articles on Arab villages abandoned in 1948 reveals the same phenomenon.
> 
> How does that happen? Why is Wikipedia so biased?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How English Wikipedia Parrots the Arab Narrative of 1948 (Tomer Ilan) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Most of Arab Palestinian propaganda depends on omission, lack of context and erasure.  Like all perpetrators-disguised-as-victim stories, it relies on rendering its own actions invisible and thus creating the perfect victim who *through no fault of their own*, has been victimized.  This particular brand of propaganda works especially well when paired with the "uniquely and irredeemably evil" antisemitic trope.

We see it all the time on this board, and in the English media.


----------



## rylah

*Report: For unclear reasons, heavy reinforcements of Assad's Army sent towards border with Israel. *

The Syrian Human Rights Monitoring Center reported Saturday that the Fifth Division of the Assad Army has sent large reinforcements to the Golan border.

The reinforcements were sent to the towns of Jamla and Abedin near the border with Israel, which include tanks, military vehicles, soldiers, ammunition and weapons. The Syrian center based in the UK said the reasons for the reinforcements were not yet clear.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-09/21/c_138411030.htm
http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=141412


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Jewish holy spot the Arabs hate Jews visiting ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Another Jewish holy spot the Arabs hate Jews visiting ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



And that's not the only holy site!  In this past summer alone, the Arabs have rioted at Joseph's Tomb in Nablus (which they have already burned down several times in the past); thrown bombs at Rachel's Tomb in Bethlehem; vandalized the Kotel Katan (a small section of the Western Wall located in the Muslim Quarter of Jerusalem); tried to stop Jews from visiting and praying on the Temple Mount; and prevented Jews from entering Jordan so as to visit Aaron's Tomb there.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Mindful said:


> View attachment 280598


May he rot in hell someday.


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: ‘Israel Will Have No Better Friend in UN,’ Says Kelly Craft, New US Ambassador


----------



## Sixties Fan

Critiquing Judith Butler's critique of Bari Weiss  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This reminds me of Nazis and other fascists' gathering.  Why is that ?????  ]









Dual-loyalty? No, it appears that the Labour Party is only loyal to one political entity, one that is  3500 km away.

Notice how many people are holding the Palestinian flag upside down. They pretend to care about Palestine but don't bother to actually learn much about their supposed cause. 

Besides the utter lack of any British flag visible in the conference, one commenter on Twitter noted that if Labour really cared about a two state solution, shouldn't there be some Israeli flags as well?

(full article online)

A photo essay of the British Labour Party conference filled with Palestinian - but no British - flags ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Now....why is this author shocked?  Let us not forget the past 2000 years of Christian indoctrination.  It did not start during the last century.......]

Ruth Dudley Edwards: Textbook error by Republic of Ireland will just encourage more hatred of Israelis among Palestinian kids - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## rylah

*Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*

A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.

Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.

A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.

Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
*
The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*

*Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*
> 
> A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.
> 
> Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.
> 
> A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.
> 
> Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
> *
> The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *


Occupations always have problems with security. It comes with the territory.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*
> 
> A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.
> 
> Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.
> 
> A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.
> 
> Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
> *
> The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have problems with security. It comes with the territory.
Click to expand...


Was this supposed to be an intelligent response,
or just the default Jihadi slogan of the day?


----------



## Hollie

*How Hamas Leaders Fool Palestinians*

*How Hamas Leaders Fool Palestinians
*
I thought the title of the Gatestone article was misdirected. I can't believe that anyone is fooled by the privilege and greed that defines the Hamas. That the islamic terrorist syndicate is a disaster in terms of governance is clear. 

The two competing islamic terrorist mini-caliphates in Gaza and the West Bank are equally corrupt. 

So what else is new?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*
> 
> A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.
> 
> Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.
> 
> A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.
> 
> Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
> *
> The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have problems with security. It comes with the territory.
Click to expand...






always glossing over the ... _*"problems"*_ -- irrregardless -- all that they do: 'I blow myself up," kite bombs....




 digging tunnels, rocket launching...


, 


posing w/children in terrorist drag......etc, + + +

you don't find the _freedom fighters:_ 

 stark raving mad?








you need security 

 around these lawless barbarians and savages.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*
> 
> A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.
> 
> Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.
> 
> A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.
> 
> Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
> *
> The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have problems with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always glossing over the ... _*"problems"*_ -- irrregardless -- all that they do: 'I blow myself up," kite bombs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digging tunnels, rocket launching...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> posing w/children in terrorist drag......etc, + + +
> 
> you don't find the _freedom fighters:_
> 
> stark raving mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need security
> 
> around these lawless barbarians and savages.....
Click to expand...

There are thousands of Palestinians living in Chile. Where is their security problem?


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin*
> 
> A 14-year-old Palestinian Authority Arab stabbed an Israeli woman Wednesday at the Maccabim Junction on Highway 443, near the central city of Modiin.
> 
> Medics from the Magen David Adom emergency medical response service said the woman, in her twenties, was treated for a stab wound in her upper body. She was evacuated in stable condition to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer Hospital in Tel Aviv.
> 
> A Border Guard Police officer was also wounded while trying to restrain the attacker who was arrested and transferred to security personnel for investigation.
> 
> Police said Border Guard Police were driving on Highway 443 when they spotted the suspect trying to flee. The officers chased the suspect on foot, firing warning shots in the air. They succeeded in catching the suspect a few hundred meters away from the site of the attack.
> *
> The young terrorist has now undoubtedly earned a generous monthly stipend for the family from now on, courtesy of the Palestinian Authority government’s “pay to slay” policy which provides ongoing monthly support for terrorists and their families after they attempt to murder Israelis.*
> 
> *Teen Terrorist Stabs Israeli Woman Near Modiin *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations always have problems with security. It comes with the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always glossing over the ... _*"problems"*_ -- irrregardless -- all that they do: 'I blow myself up," kite bombs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digging tunnels, rocket launching...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> posing w/children in terrorist drag......etc, + + +
> 
> you don't find the _freedom fighters:_
> 
> stark raving mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need security
> 
> around these lawless barbarians and savages.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are thousands of Palestinians living in Chile. Where is their security problem?
Click to expand...






really ?   i guess then they must be surrounded by a different type of society that [in a positive way] rubs off on them - to not be a security problem...they're not ALL 'hopped' up on their daily _freedom fighting resistance_ WAY of LIFE......


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why keep asking where antisemitism comes from, or why why it is showing up as strongly again?  It comes from the baseless teachings in Christianity and Islam for the past 2000 years.  Period !  So, with all of that teaching, how can many people not feel solidarity for those who have been the poster child of victims for the past 70 years?  Even though those "victims" are the perpetrators themselves, as they have always been.]

What is Palestinian solidarity? Last week, I sat and witnessed a mainstream political party in the UK deliberately spitin the face of the Jewish community. The problem of growing antisemitism extends far beyond the shores of the UK and recently inside the US Democratic Party, we have seen a similar struggle *begin* to surface. So is Palestinian solidarity related to rising antisemitism, where does this animosity come from – and how is it being allowed to successfully propagate?

If this were simply swastika wearing Jew hatred resurfacing, you would hope it would be easily identified. Which tends to suggest that it isn’t – or if it is – then at the very least much of it is well disguised.

(full article online)

Palestinian solidarity - the obsessive stepping stone to antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

That heavily promoted report was made available on the BBC News website for fourteen consecutive days.  

In other words the producers of that report, along with additional BBC journalists, apparently saw nothing at all problematic in the amplification of the unchallenged narrative of a political NGO that is linked to a terrorist organisation that the BBC knows has murdered Israeli civilians in the past and which, we now learn, employed the leader of the PFLP terror cell apparently responsible for the brutal murder of a seventeen-year-old out hiking with her family. 


(full article online)

BBC-promoted NGO’s terror links surface again


----------



## Sixties Fan

After failing in 1948 to stop the U.S. from supporting the creation of a Jewish state, writes Samuel Tadros, the Middle East experts of the State Department put forth the theory that America could not achieve its strategic goals in the region without first solving the Arab-Israeli conflict. This soon became “dogma” in Foggy Bottom, at think tanks, and in academia. Even President Trump, for all his unorthodoxies, is not immune to the allure peacemaking.

_In reality, no one [in the Middle East] actually cared about the Palestinians, at least not the region’s rulers. [Their] priorities were everywhere besides Palestine: toppling the monarchs for some, searching for hegemony for others, or, for most, simply protecting their rule from revolutionary upheaval. The Palestinians, if they were considered at all, served simply as a bargaining chip; a cause to rally supporters and attack opponents.

Despite this, Washington’s Middle East experts were not deterred. The centrality of the issue was never to be questioned, but the method to solve it changed._

(full article online)

How the Myth of the Israel-Palestinian Conflict’s Supreme Importance Distorted 70 Years of American Middle East Policy


----------



## Sixties Fan

If greeting a Jew on his or her holiday, cleaning the beach with an Israeli, or working in Israel are considered by many Arabs a "crime," what will be the fate of any Arab who makes peace with Israel?


Those who are calling for boycotts of Israel -- and are threatening and inciting their people against any Arab who dares to host a Jew or send him or her greetings -- are also emphatically opposed to peace with Israel. For them, making peace with the "Zionist entity" is considered an act of treason.


They are worried that an Arab who greets a Jew may one day make peace with Israel. They are worried that an Arab state that hosts Israeli athletes may one day make peace with Israel. They are worried that Arabs who go to work in Israel may fall in love with Israelis and stop thinking of ways to kill them or destroy Israel.

(full article online)

"Anti-Normalization" With Israel: The True Goal


----------



## rylah

*Melbourne Australia: a number of severe anti-Semitic abuse cases were exposed in public schools in the city*
*A 12-year-old student in Melbourne was verbally abused, physically assaulted and forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim boy – all because he is Jewish.*

A FIVE-YEAR-OLD student began wetting himself in class after he was subjected to antisemitic bullying over the course of four months, while a 12-year-old student was forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim child and was physically assaulted.

Both Jewish students, who have asked to remain anonymous, had to leave their public schools because their families felt the principals did not provide them adequate support.

The first child, a prep student at Hawthorn West Primary School, started wetting himself in bed at night, and in class. He also became agitated, began using derogatory language and looked for an excuse each morning to avoid going to school. His parents knew something was wrong, but were unsure if it was all a part of the adjustment process from kindergarten. 

Then, after spilling his cereal one morning, the five-year-old broke down. “He literally fell down on the floor,” his mother shared with The AJN, “and said, ‘Mummy, you shouldn’t love me. I’m a worthless, Jewish rodent. I’m vermin.'” 

Mortified, his mother crumbled on the floor with him. 

It was later revealed that the young boy was being bullied on a daily basis by five classmates in the school bathrooms. It started when he was questioned about being circumcised. Then came the barrage of antisemitic insults, including “Jewish vermin”, “the dirty Jew” and a “Jewish cockroach”. 

But when raised with the school, the mother says they were “dismissive” of the antisemitic element. The school’s solution was to keep the student from using the regular bathroom, offering the facilities of another bathroom instead. 

“But we felt uncomfortable because obviously you’re not addressing the issue,” remarked the student’s mother.

The parents called for an education policy about antisemitism to be rolled out. But the school declined.
According to the student’s mother, “they refused to accept there was an antisemitic issue. ‘It’s not antisemitism, it’s just bullying.’ The principal said, I don’t want to make other students feel uncomfortable”.

Within 24 hours, the newly implemented solution was breached – and another incident took place in the bathroom. The family doctor had told the parents that their son was suffering from “an acute state of anxiety”. He did not return to the school and is now being home-schooled as the parents assess their options.

“Essentially, everyone’s solution to this problem is to send your child to a Jewish day school. I don’t know. Do we live in a society where we really have to do that in order to be safe?” asked the student’s mother. 

“I have no issue with children being bullies. They’re learning. But you need to address it. And you have to say … this is antisemitic behaviour. It is not okay. Name it. Educate on it. But you can’t just say it is bullying. You can’t just hide it. You’ve got to be honest with children, and you’ve got to educate.”

The mother of the 12-year-old in the second case told _The AJN_ that her son was lured to a park by a classmate from Cheltenham Secondary College, with a promise of a kick of the footy.
But when the student arrived, he was given the ultimatum: Bow down and kiss the feet of a Muslim child, or face the threat of violence by the nine other 12 and 13-year-olds. Vastly outnumbered, the student complied. The incident was photographed, filmed and posted on Instagram.

In the ensuing months, the student was also subjected to antisemitic slurs including “Jewish ape”, “Jewish n****r” and “Jewish gimp”. He was followed home from school daily, and physically assaulted in the school corridor with the bully attacker shouting he is “a cooked up Jewish c***”. 

“He had been punched in the face. The whole left side of his back was bruised. He had a gouge of skin out of his shoulder,” the student’s mother told _The AJN_ on the condition of anonymity. 

As a result, the student required a visit to hospital, and suffered from acute anxiety. 
But the school refused to acknowledge the events as antisemitic, explains the student’s mother. 
Following the park incident, she reported it to the school, “They said, it didn’t happen on school grounds. There is nothing we can do about it. Just go to the police if you think it is a matter for the police, and you know, we can’t really do much about banter.

“They didn’t even want to call it antisemitism. To avoid action, everything becomes an ‘isolated incident’, so then it is not bullying or religious vilification,” she said.






*‘A rapidly spreading crisis’ - Australian Jewish News*

And we all who keeps vilifying Jews for merely reporting on this, 
to deflect from the most banally apparent.


----------



## rylah

*The terrorist in the Dolev attack worked in an organization funded by European governments (Palestinian organization Adamir)
*
"European governments and UN agencies must immediately stop funding the organization" declared NGO Monitor research institute after decoding the attack on Dolev: "Israel and European governments must launch an investigation into the European money he has transferred to the Adamir organization, where the head of the terrorist squad worked"

The terrorist from the Dolev attack worked in an organization funded by European governments "European governments and UN agencies must immediately stop funding the organization" NGO Monitor research institute after decoding the attack on Dolev: "Israel and European governments must launch an investigation into the European money he has transferred to the Adamir organization, where the head of the terrorist squad worked"

Samar Arabid, who is accused of carrying out the attack on Dolev, worked for years in the Palestinian organization "Adamir", which enjoys European government funding - according to the NGO Monitor Research Institute. Arabid is mentioned in the institute's reports as an employee of the organization and who was arrested by the IDF in 2013 following his activities in the Popular Front Terrorist Organization for the Liberation of Palestine (PA). By September 2018, he had appeared on Admiral's website as an accountant.

The NGO Monitor Research Institute has for years warned that many of Adamair's employees and former employees have ties to the PFLP.  European governments continue to support the organization on the grounds that it promotes human rights, even though the PFLP is declared a terrorist organization in the EU, Canada, the US and Israel.

According to information published by the donors, from 2017-2019 Adamir received a direct grant of € 180,000 from the Spanish government, and a grant of $ 118,000 from the Swiss government. In 2014-2017 Adamir received a grant of half a million dollars "from the Director of Human Rights and International Law" (Joint Assistance Fund of the Netherlands, Denmark, Switzerland, Sweden), $ 200,000 from the Norwegian government (2016-2015) and € 150,000 from Ireland ( 2016-2017). Other donors include UN agencies, governmental funds and local authorities but the latest amounts are unknown.

Given that the person responsible for the money in an organization is accused of terrorist activity, NGO Monitor calls on the Israeli government, European governments and UN agencies to conduct a comprehensive investigation into how grants were decided despite all the findings and evidence of HAS relations, why the funding process is lacking in transparency and how it functions. Arabid as the accountant of an organization that receives European money aligns with the terrorist activity in which it was involved.

Professor Gerald Steinberg, president of the NGO Monitor: "As we have just seen this week, the SHA was and remains an active terrorist organization. Since 2016, we have been alerted to the phenomenon in which Palestinian-funded Palestinian civil society organizations are associated at various levels with the Popular Front Terrorist Organization for the Liberation of Palestine. The Adamir organization is an integral part of these organizations. The findings of our research, along with the latest publications on the identity of the organization's employees, leave no doubt - European governments and UN agencies must immediately stop funding the organization and launch a comprehensive investigation. "


*NGO Monitor on Twitter*
*Samer Arbid’s NGO Affiliations

Addameer official Twitter page continues to tweet and share posts supporting the terrorist:
Addameer –الضمير (@Addameer) | Twitter*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Melbourne Australia: a number of severe anti-Semitic abuse cases were exposed in public schools in the city*
> *A 12-year-old student in Melbourne was verbally abused, physically assaulted and forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim boy – all because he is Jewish.*
> 
> A FIVE-YEAR-OLD student began wetting himself in class after he was subjected to antisemitic bullying over the course of four months, while a 12-year-old student was forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim child and was physically assaulted.
> 
> Both Jewish students, who have asked to remain anonymous, had to leave their public schools because their families felt the principals did not provide them adequate support.
> 
> The first child, a prep student at Hawthorn West Primary School, started wetting himself in bed at night, and in class. He also became agitated, began using derogatory language and looked for an excuse each morning to avoid going to school. His parents knew something was wrong, but were unsure if it was all a part of the adjustment process from kindergarten.
> 
> Then, after spilling his cereal one morning, the five-year-old broke down. “He literally fell down on the floor,” his mother shared with The AJN, “and said, ‘Mummy, you shouldn’t love me. I’m a worthless, Jewish rodent. I’m vermin.'”
> 
> Mortified, his mother crumbled on the floor with him.
> 
> It was later revealed that the young boy was being bullied on a daily basis by five classmates in the school bathrooms. It started when he was questioned about being circumcised. Then came the barrage of antisemitic insults, including “Jewish vermin”, “the dirty Jew” and a “Jewish cockroach”.
> 
> But when raised with the school, the mother says they were “dismissive” of the antisemitic element. The school’s solution was to keep the student from using the regular bathroom, offering the facilities of another bathroom instead.
> 
> “But we felt uncomfortable because obviously you’re not addressing the issue,” remarked the student’s mother.
> 
> The parents called for an education policy about antisemitism to be rolled out. But the school declined.
> According to the student’s mother, “they refused to accept there was an antisemitic issue. ‘It’s not antisemitism, it’s just bullying.’ The principal said, I don’t want to make other students feel uncomfortable”.
> 
> Within 24 hours, the newly implemented solution was breached – and another incident took place in the bathroom. The family doctor had told the parents that their son was suffering from “an acute state of anxiety”. He did not return to the school and is now being home-schooled as the parents assess their options.
> 
> “Essentially, everyone’s solution to this problem is to send your child to a Jewish day school. I don’t know. Do we live in a society where we really have to do that in order to be safe?” asked the student’s mother.
> 
> “I have no issue with children being bullies. They’re learning. But you need to address it. And you have to say … this is antisemitic behaviour. It is not okay. Name it. Educate on it. But you can’t just say it is bullying. You can’t just hide it. You’ve got to be honest with children, and you’ve got to educate.”
> 
> The mother of the 12-year-old in the second case told _The AJN_ that her son was lured to a park by a classmate from Cheltenham Secondary College, with a promise of a kick of the footy.
> But when the student arrived, he was given the ultimatum: Bow down and kiss the feet of a Muslim child, or face the threat of violence by the nine other 12 and 13-year-olds. Vastly outnumbered, the student complied. The incident was photographed, filmed and posted on Instagram.
> 
> In the ensuing months, the student was also subjected to antisemitic slurs including “Jewish ape”, “Jewish n****r” and “Jewish gimp”. He was followed home from school daily, and physically assaulted in the school corridor with the bully attacker shouting he is “a cooked up Jewish c***”.
> 
> “He had been punched in the face. The whole left side of his back was bruised. He had a gouge of skin out of his shoulder,” the student’s mother told _The AJN_ on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> As a result, the student required a visit to hospital, and suffered from acute anxiety.
> But the school refused to acknowledge the events as antisemitic, explains the student’s mother.
> Following the park incident, she reported it to the school, “They said, it didn’t happen on school grounds. There is nothing we can do about it. Just go to the police if you think it is a matter for the police, and you know, we can’t really do much about banter.
> 
> “They didn’t even want to call it antisemitism. To avoid action, everything becomes an ‘isolated incident’, so then it is not bullying or religious vilification,” she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘A rapidly spreading crisis’ - Australian Jewish News*
> 
> And we all who keeps vilifying Jews for merely reporting on this,
> to deflect from the most banally apparent.


What does this have to do with I/P?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of neo-Nazis marched through the German city of Dortmund on Monday, calling for Palestinian support to eradicate Israel. 

The demonstration, which came on the heels of an anti-fascist protest in the western German city, involved approximately seventy neo-Nazi activists marching through the streets, holding flags of the Third Reich flag and chanting, "Palestine help us, Israel still exists" and "Israel no more."

(full article online)

Neo-Nazi protestors in Germany call for Palestinian help against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ British/Irish  ignorance at its best.  It has been so since Paul of Tarsus attracted the first follower from the British Islands to his Christianity.
" You shall be saved !  "  You do not know about Judaism or the Jewish People?   Follow me !!!  ]

The creation of the State of Israel was an act of racism, imperialism, and colonialism. Eleanor Roosevelt supported it, which means she was not the humanitarian everyone believes her to be, but rather a racist, imperialist, and colonialist. That is the central thesis of Geraldine Kidd’s dissertation-turned-prosecutorial brief against the most influential first lady in American history.

Readers will have no trouble surmising where Kidd (who teaches at University College in Cork, Ireland) stands on the Arab–Jewish conflict, and why she is so disappointed in Mrs. Roosevelt’s sympathy for Zionism. Arab violence in Mandatory Palestine was merely a response to “incursions by the land-hungry Zionists” (p. 90) and “the insidious and ever-growing [Jewish] colonization” (p. 91), Kidd asserts. Arab leaders who violently opposed the creation of a Jewish state of any size were merely “vigorously defending Palestinian rights in the face of Jewish imposition” (p. 80). As for Mrs. Roosevelt, she “aspired for a Jewish-occupied Palestine” (p. 240) and her “growing interest in Palestine as a Jewish state bade ill for the indigenous people, whose land the Zionists coveted” (p. 54).

“Indigenous,” incidentally, is a term invoked by Kidd with almost comic frequency. She applies it to the Arab residents of Mandatory Palestine no less than eleven times in the first 100 pages of her book, yet never feels it necessary to explain the basis for that assertion. For Kidd, it is self-evident that the Arabs have been the rightful owners of every inch of the country since time immemorial, while “the foreign, migrating Jewish minority” should be regarded as usurpers and criminals (p. 31).

(full article online)

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23739770.2019.1651953


----------



## Hollie

Palestine becomes member of Arab League’s Human Rights Committee

I believe the article neglected to identify Pal'istan as the "country of Pal'istan" which, as we know, was invented a as part of the Treaty of Lausanne.

Let's hope the Arabs-Moslems in Pal'istan will assume the customs and principles laid down by the "rightly guided" caliphs and follow in the footsteps of their Arab-Moslem brethren. 

Human rights are a hallmark of Arab-Moslem society.

U.N. rights boss condemns Saudi Arabia's beheading of 37 men


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian smears Israel with false claim of 50 ‘racist laws’


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> Palestine becomes member of Arab League’s Human Rights Committee
> 
> I believe the article neglected to identify Pal'istan as the "country of Pal'istan" which, as we know, was invented a as part of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Let's hope the Arabs-Moslems in Pal'istan will assume the customs and principles laid down by the "rightly guided" caliphs and follow in the footsteps of their Arab-Moslem brethren.
> 
> Human rights are a hallmark of Arab-Moslem society.
> 
> U.N. rights boss condemns Saudi Arabia's beheading of 37 men



I Lol'ed at that bit about the Treaty of Lausanne that Tinmore obsesses over, in which Palestine isn't even mentioned.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 03-Oct-19: What lies behind a decade of "progress" at an influential Jordanian graduate school


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs kill Arabs, the Left blames the Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

The gee-had rolls on and Hamas will need to cut more checks for their minions. 




Palestinian dies in violent riots on Gaza border, as IDF chief visits

Palestinians attempted to cross the fence but were stopped by IDF gunfire, Channel 12 reported

One Palestinian died and eleven others were injured in violent riots along the Gaza security fence, the Gaza Health Ministry said on Friday.

The IDF said in a statement that around 6,000 Palestinians took part in Friday's demonstrations, throwing stones and explosives at several locations along the fence. It said that a Molotov cocktail hit a military jeep but no casualties ensued


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melbourne Australia: a number of severe anti-Semitic abuse cases were exposed in public schools in the city*
> *A 12-year-old student in Melbourne was verbally abused, physically assaulted and forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim boy – all because he is Jewish.*
> 
> A FIVE-YEAR-OLD student began wetting himself in class after he was subjected to antisemitic bullying over the course of four months, while a 12-year-old student was forced to kiss the feet of a Muslim child and was physically assaulted.
> 
> Both Jewish students, who have asked to remain anonymous, had to leave their public schools because their families felt the principals did not provide them adequate support.
> 
> The first child, a prep student at Hawthorn West Primary School, started wetting himself in bed at night, and in class. He also became agitated, began using derogatory language and looked for an excuse each morning to avoid going to school. His parents knew something was wrong, but were unsure if it was all a part of the adjustment process from kindergarten.
> 
> Then, after spilling his cereal one morning, the five-year-old broke down. “He literally fell down on the floor,” his mother shared with The AJN, “and said, ‘Mummy, you shouldn’t love me. I’m a worthless, Jewish rodent. I’m vermin.'”
> 
> Mortified, his mother crumbled on the floor with him.
> 
> It was later revealed that the young boy was being bullied on a daily basis by five classmates in the school bathrooms. It started when he was questioned about being circumcised. Then came the barrage of antisemitic insults, including “Jewish vermin”, “the dirty Jew” and a “Jewish cockroach”.
> 
> But when raised with the school, the mother says they were “dismissive” of the antisemitic element. The school’s solution was to keep the student from using the regular bathroom, offering the facilities of another bathroom instead.
> 
> “But we felt uncomfortable because obviously you’re not addressing the issue,” remarked the student’s mother.
> 
> The parents called for an education policy about antisemitism to be rolled out. But the school declined.
> According to the student’s mother, “they refused to accept there was an antisemitic issue. ‘It’s not antisemitism, it’s just bullying.’ The principal said, I don’t want to make other students feel uncomfortable”.
> 
> Within 24 hours, the newly implemented solution was breached – and another incident took place in the bathroom. The family doctor had told the parents that their son was suffering from “an acute state of anxiety”. He did not return to the school and is now being home-schooled as the parents assess their options.
> 
> “Essentially, everyone’s solution to this problem is to send your child to a Jewish day school. I don’t know. Do we live in a society where we really have to do that in order to be safe?” asked the student’s mother.
> 
> “I have no issue with children being bullies. They’re learning. But you need to address it. And you have to say … this is antisemitic behaviour. It is not okay. Name it. Educate on it. But you can’t just say it is bullying. You can’t just hide it. You’ve got to be honest with children, and you’ve got to educate.”
> 
> The mother of the 12-year-old in the second case told _The AJN_ that her son was lured to a park by a classmate from Cheltenham Secondary College, with a promise of a kick of the footy.
> But when the student arrived, he was given the ultimatum: Bow down and kiss the feet of a Muslim child, or face the threat of violence by the nine other 12 and 13-year-olds. Vastly outnumbered, the student complied. The incident was photographed, filmed and posted on Instagram.
> 
> In the ensuing months, the student was also subjected to antisemitic slurs including “Jewish ape”, “Jewish n****r” and “Jewish gimp”. He was followed home from school daily, and physically assaulted in the school corridor with the bully attacker shouting he is “a cooked up Jewish c***”.
> 
> “He had been punched in the face. The whole left side of his back was bruised. He had a gouge of skin out of his shoulder,” the student’s mother told _The AJN_ on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> As a result, the student required a visit to hospital, and suffered from acute anxiety.
> But the school refused to acknowledge the events as antisemitic, explains the student’s mother.
> Following the park incident, she reported it to the school, “They said, it didn’t happen on school grounds. There is nothing we can do about it. Just go to the police if you think it is a matter for the police, and you know, we can’t really do much about banter.
> 
> “They didn’t even want to call it antisemitism. To avoid action, everything becomes an ‘isolated incident’, so then it is not bullying or religious vilification,” she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘A rapidly spreading crisis’ - Australian Jewish News*
> 
> And we all who keeps vilifying Jews for merely reporting on this,
> to deflect from the most banally apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with I/P?
Click to expand...


It vividly shows You the symptom of the whole conflict against Israel,
typical Islamist behavior that was practiced under the Caliphate occupation,
that eventually led to the Jewish uprising against the Muslim invaders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The gee-had rolls on and Hamas will need to cut more checks for their minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian dies in violent riots on Gaza border, as IDF chief visits
> 
> Palestinians attempted to cross the fence but were stopped by IDF gunfire, Channel 12 reported
> 
> One Palestinian died and eleven others were injured in violent riots along the Gaza security fence, the Gaza Health Ministry said on Friday.
> 
> The IDF said in a statement that around 6,000 Palestinians took part in Friday's demonstrations, throwing stones and explosives at several locations along the fence. It said that a Molotov cocktail hit a military jeep but no casualties ensued


How many years is it going to take the dumbards in Israel to find a solution to this problem?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gee-had rolls on and Hamas will need to cut more checks for their minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian dies in violent riots on Gaza border, as IDF chief visits
> 
> Palestinians attempted to cross the fence but were stopped by IDF gunfire, Channel 12 reported
> 
> One Palestinian died and eleven others were injured in violent riots along the Gaza security fence, the Gaza Health Ministry said on Friday.
> 
> The IDF said in a statement that around 6,000 Palestinians took part in Friday's demonstrations, throwing stones and explosives at several locations along the fence. It said that a Molotov cocktail hit a military jeep but no casualties ensued
> 
> 
> 
> How many years is it going to take the dumbards in Israel to find a solution to this problem?
Click to expand...


What is the solution to the failures and retrogression that is engendered by Islamist ideology?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Hollie, et al,

Well, when I consider "Islamist Ideology" → I have to view it in terms of its type and kind:  Pan-Islamic Ideology, Revolutionary Ideology, Nationalized Islamic Following, and the transition from Conventional and New Age _(or Generational)_ Ideologies of Islam.  



Hollie said:


> What is the solution to the failures and retrogression that is engendered by Islamist ideology?


*(COMMENT)*

I hate to sound pessimistic, but only time and gradual adaptation by the Muslim Followers _(in general)_ will allow developing a solution.  It _(more than likely)_ will not be a solution imposed by the Western Powers _(or any significant Allied Power to the West__)_; but only adaptive Muslims.

In this transition → in the first stage will, by necessity, includes the reconciliation of the Shi'a Muslims _(“partisans” of Ali)_ and the Shi'ite.  This will be the initial offering towards mutual acceptance and the demise of Islamic Terrorism.  Contrary to conventional wisdom, the solution to disputes between the various factions _(Shi'a, Sunni, Nationalist, Revolutionary, Conventional, New, Age)_ of Muslims and Islamists will be developed by them.  Maybe not consciously, but none the less, the solution will come from the Muslims who tame the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that pose the local, regional, theater and world-wide threat.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

One wonders why the EU did not view the recent declarations by the Palestinian leadership canceling the territorial division between areas A, B and C in a similar light.

(full article online)

The EU’s hypocritical, patronizing attitude toward Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One wonders why the EU did not view the recent declarations by the Palestinian leadership canceling the territorial division between areas A, B and C in a similar light.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The EU’s hypocritical, patronizing attitude toward Israel


Oslo is dead.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders why the EU did not view the recent declarations by the Palestinian leadership canceling the territorial division between areas A, B and C in a similar light.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The EU’s hypocritical, patronizing attitude toward Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo is dead.
Click to expand...


I’ll require a YouTube video.


----------



## Hollie

I'm guessing there are nuanced subtleties that I somehow missed. 





*Vile Antisemitism on Fatah's Facebook Page*
Itamar Marcus  | Sep 26, 2019

Vile Antisemitism on Fatah's Facebook Page |PMW Analysis

*How Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah sees the Jewish role in the world:*

*"The [Jewish] tribe led the project to enslave humanity" *
*"[The Jews] were hated because of their racism and their filthy behavior" *
*The Jews allied with Nazis to burn Jews "to accumulate wealth" *
*The Jews say: "Only we are people, and all the others are our animals"*
*"Non-Jews... according to their worldview are snakes"*
*The Jews established "ghettos in order to separate from other people out of arrogance and disgust for non-Jews"  *
*"Seventy years have passed since the artificial state's [Israel's] establishment... They [the Jews] have not removed from their consciousness the view of the other as inferior and the right to spill the blood of the nations"       *


----------



## Sixties Fan

We have dangerously failed our children


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

This is rather an interesting hypothesis...  Not that it is universally true, but certainly one of may generational failures.  Certainly, not "pitifully true."  And to look at her, you might never assume that Brigitte Gabriel is the founder of what might be the single largest civilian organization dedicated in the struggle to neutralize the "the threat of radical Islam."   And this is the idea that Americans have failed to pass-on the important lessons to learn from in contemporary history one of her concepts spreading widely throughout those that are susceptible to anti-Islam and anti-Muslim activism. ACT for America is at the extreme end of the spectrum → opposite blind advocacy for the Civil Rights of those radical Islamic interests that promote Anti-Semitic activities and the dissemination of such propaganda the attempts to justify violence and incites vehemence attacks intended to inflict injury focused on the Israeli culture.



Sixties Fan said:


> We have dangerously failed our children


*(COMMENT)*

Having said that, the positive part of the Brigitte Gabriel crusade is the awareness she brings to the surface about complacency and political isolationism in the face of Jihadist, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that would endanger the American way of life.   It remains to be seen what impact tenants of ACT for America have on American society.

........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 08-Oct-19: Again: Jordan's inscrutable US relationship


----------



## Hollie

Curious that “Pal’istan” existed even before there was a “Pal’istan”, before “Pal’istanians”, 

Truly, “Pal’istan” is a magical place where “_Dreams Come True_”



*PA official falsely attributes a 6,000 year history to “Palestine”*

*https://palwatch.org/page/16463*

Mahmoud Al-Habbash, Facebook  | Sep 26


----------



## member

Sixties Fan said:


> Dozens of neo-Nazis marched through the German city of Dortmund on Monday, calling for Palestinian support to eradicate Israel.
> 
> The demonstration, which came on the heels of an anti-fascist protest in the western German city, involved approximately seventy neo-Nazi activists marching through the streets, holding flags of the Third Reich flag and chanting, "Palestine help us, Israel still exists" and "Israel no more."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Neo-Nazi protestors in Germany call for Palestinian help against Israel









*"Dozens of neo-Nazis *

 *marched through the German city of Dortmund on Monday, calling for Palestinian support to eradicate Israel."*







Neo-snotzies 




Get a life.  Nothing better to do than to practice aRm thrusts & mimic hitler?  The highlight of their lives……"_*marching*_."  I don’t see Israel [or other jewish folk around the world] running around in wolf packs committing...you know -- like:

















































_*“Dozens of neo-Nazis marched through the German city of Dortmund on Monday, calling for Palestinian support to eradicate Israel.”*_








They must get thirsty from all that …..“eradicate a country” marching !!!  wow !  

 what fun.






 Salute!  _'march'_ away boys! 

 it' isn't stupid or pathetic at all....


.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Still in doubt?)

"Allah will Ask: You Voted for that Filthy Non-Muslim, Why?"


----------



## Sixties Fan

A critic of Israel comes face to face with leftist antisemitism at Bard College ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC Watch then submitted a second (Stage 1b) complaint pointing out that although Knell did indeed state that Dajani had been renting the lease on the hotel, in contrast to that one statement, listeners heard three references to the “sale of the hotels”, “bought the building” and “sale of the property” which are inaccurate and misleading.

We also pointed out that although it was claimed in the reply that Justin Webb referred to “an increase in settler building” he did not – he in fact used the words “a recent increase in settlement building” – and we noted that:

“There is a difference between settlers (people) and settlements (places). While the number of people the BBC brands “settlers” may have “been increasing over the past decade” the number of communities of the type the BBC labels “settlements” has not. Webb referred to “settlement building” which reasonable members of the audience would take to mean the building of settlements rather than the number of people living in such communities. Listeners would therefore understand – erroneously – that the number of communities had increased recently and would therefore be misled.”

On October 15th we received a reply which BBC Complaints took it upon itself to declare a Stage 1a response, thereby making up the rules as it goes along.

“Thank you for taking the time to contact us again. We are sorry to learn that you were not satisfied with our earlier response.

I’m sorry you had to come back to us and I appreciate why. We always aim to address the specific points raised by our audience and regret any cases where we’ve failed to do this. Your [sic] previous reply didn’t tackle the exact issue you raised and we’d like to offer you a new response here. The following should now be considered your first reply.”

BBC Complaints then admitted that it had misrepresented Webb’s words in the previous reply.

(full article online)

BBC Complaints makes it up as it goes along


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How the Hashemites delight in reminding themselves how they pushed all of the Jews out of of their homeland of TranJordan, just as Mohammad had thrown all Jews out of Arabia after hundreds of years of peaceful coexistence .  Arabia, TransJordan........Jews......
Yeah........]

The President of the Jordanian Bar Association, Mazen Irshaidat, confirmed that there is no land registered in the Land Department with the names of Jews in the areas of Baqoura and Ghamir.

These are the areas on the border with Israel that Jordan leased out to Israel for 25 years in the peace treaty. There have apparently been rumors that Jews had bought lands in those areas.

Irshaidat told the Jordan 24 site that it is unacceptable to have lands owned by the Zionists or Jews in that area, and he confirmed that he could not find any Jewish names in the list of landowners in those areas.

Arabs often claim that they are only anti-Zionist and not antisemitic. Here is proof #8342 that they are not telling the truth.

Jordanian official reassures his people: No Jews own any land in Jordan. Whew! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss  
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

I wonder what the advantage or value the Hashemite Kingdom derive by making such extraordinary claims?



Sixties Fan said:


> [ How the Hashemites delight in reminding themselves how they pushed all of the Jews out of of their homeland of TranJordan ...


*(COMMENT)*

This presents the Jordanians in a very peculiar light.   What could they possibly be thinking?

Is this an action that the Abrahamic Deity condones in any fashion?  What are the Clerics of Islam painting by remaining quiet?  If the Abrahamic Deity _(supposedly the creator of all things in the universe)_ did not want the followers of the Jewish Traditions to exist; how do the weak-minded follows of Islam explain their Supreme Beings creation of the Hebrews and Jews ... which is 3000 years older than Islam?  (The name of Israel having been inscribed in the Merneptah Stele.)

..........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I wonder what the advantage or value the Hashemite Kingdom derive by making such extraordinary claims?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ How the Hashemites delight in reminding themselves how they pushed all of the Jews out of of their homeland of TranJordan ...
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This presents the Jordanians in a very peculiar light.   What could they possibly be thinking?
> 
> Is this an action that the Abrahamic Deity condones in any fashion?  What are the Clerics of Islam painting by remaining quiet?  If the Abrahamic Deity _(supposedly the creator of all things in the universe)_ did not want the followers of the Jewish Traditions to exist; how do the weak-minded follows of Islam explain their Supreme Beings creation of the Hebrews and Jews ... which is 3000 years older than Islam?  (The name of Israel having been inscribed in the Merneptah Stele.)
> 
> ..........View attachment 285556
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

They are thinking.....We are Muslims.  We have superseded your Judaism and you must convert or suffer the consequences, as you have since Mohammad kicked you out of Arabia for daring to remain Jews and not convert to the "last word".

They are "Needling" the Jews as they have always done, as the Christians always have done, because the Jews deserve everything they get for not converting when we told them to.

Christianity explains itself as superseding Judaism.

Islam explains itself (copy cat) as superseding  BOTH Judaism and Christianity.

Judaism is 1800 years older than Christianity.

Judaism is 2400 years older than Islam.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Security Forces Arrest 7 Infiltrators From Jordan


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,

Yes, I thought this was very internesting.  It is something you don't hear much about.



Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Security Forces Arrest 7 Infiltrators From Jordan


*(OBSERVATION)*



			
				Tamar Regional Council said:
			
		

> “This isn’t about smuggling attempts or terror activities; they’re people who came to find work.”



.......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

The following is an article that reflects similar circumstances where Facebook is feeling pressure to block some content published by the PA.

There is always some discomfort surrounding censorship and how / who defines what is incitement.

*
Bipartisan lawmakers dig into Twitter over policy allowing Hamas, Hezbollah accounts
*
A team of bipartisan lawmakers are digging into Twitter over its policy of allowing Hamas and Hezbollah to maintain presences on the powerful social media platform. 

In a letter to Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey on Tuesday, the four House lawmakers offered a sharp rebuke of the company's decision to support accounts even for groups designated as "foreign terrorist organizations" by the U.S. government, particularly Hamas and Hezbollah.






*
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The following is an article that reflects similar circumstances where Facebook is feeling pressure to block some content published by the PA.
> 
> There is always some discomfort surrounding censorship and how / who defines what is incitement.
> 
> *
> Bipartisan lawmakers dig into Twitter over policy allowing Hamas, Hezbollah accounts
> *
> A team of bipartisan lawmakers are digging into Twitter over its policy of allowing Hamas and Hezbollah to maintain presences on the powerful social media platform.
> 
> In a letter to Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey on Tuesday, the four House lawmakers offered a sharp rebuke of the company's decision to support accounts even for groups designated as "foreign terrorist organizations" by the U.S. government, particularly Hamas and Hezbollah.


Should they close down accounts over an opinion?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following is an article that reflects similar circumstances where Facebook is feeling pressure to block some content published by the PA.
> 
> There is always some discomfort surrounding censorship and how / who defines what is incitement.
> 
> *
> Bipartisan lawmakers dig into Twitter over policy allowing Hamas, Hezbollah accounts
> *
> A team of bipartisan lawmakers are digging into Twitter over its policy of allowing Hamas and Hezbollah to maintain presences on the powerful social media platform.
> 
> In a letter to Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey on Tuesday, the four House lawmakers offered a sharp rebuke of the company's decision to support accounts even for groups designated as "foreign terrorist organizations" by the U.S. government, particularly Hamas and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> Should they close down accounts over an opinion?
Click to expand...


Do you have a YouTube video with someone else’s opinion?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

WHILE Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) stipulates that "Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference," and that freedom of expression is permissible; the CCPR is not so rigid or permissive as to allow an interpretation and implementation of “hate speech.”



P F Tinmore said:


> Should they close down accounts over an opinion?


*(COMMENT)*

Article 20 of the ICCPR holds that "Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law."  Nor does the CCPR or such speech that it rises to the level of incitement to violence.  The CCPR provides that "Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes an incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law."

The CCPR protects the rights of the general population from the misuse of those freedoms when it jeopardizes the safety and security of the general public. 

.......... 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> WHILE Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) stipulates that "Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference," and that freedom of expression is permissible.   However, the CCPR is not so rigid or permission as to allow an interpretation and implementation such that “hate speech.”
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should they close down accounts over an opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 20 of the ICCPR holds that "Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law."  Nor does the CCPR or such speech that it rises to the level of incitement to violence.  The CCPR provides that "Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes an incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law."
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I don't understand the association you are making here.



P F Tinmore said:


> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?


*(COMMENT)*

The right to self-defense has to do with the actual or threatened physical warm (direct or indirect).

Article 19 Rights has to do with the Right of Expression and Opinion.

The Rights to Speech, Expressions, and Opinions (_International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights_) are not permitted to incite such action as to place the regional security, or public safety and order in peril.  These are Article 20 protections against misuse and abuse.

.......... 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> WHILE Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) stipulates that "Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference," and that freedom of expression is permissible.   However, the CCPR is not so rigid or permission as to allow an interpretation and implementation such that “hate speech.”
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should they close down accounts over an opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 20 of the ICCPR holds that "Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law."  Nor does the CCPR or such speech that it rises to the level of incitement to violence.  The CCPR provides that "Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes an incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law."
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
Click to expand...


How does attacking Israel with rocket fire and Islamic terrorist riots at the Israeli security fence fit into Arab-Moslem self defense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I don't understand the association you are making here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The right to self-defense has to do with the actual or threatened physical warm (direct or indirect).
> 
> Article 19 Rights has to do with the Right of Expression and Opinion.
> 
> The Rights to Speech, Expressions, and Opinions (_International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights_) are not permitted to incite such action as to place the regional security, or public safety and order in peril.  These are Article 20 protections against misuse and abuse.
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

OK, now we are getting to the core of this part of the issue.

*BLUF:*  The answer is → in any way that does not incite violence, or is likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
*₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪
*​For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL).  The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.  The Arab Palestinian claim that, in their words, "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  And that they have the right to pursue this strategy which includes their right to incite violence and to speak out against, what they perceive as Israeli oppression.  And in fact, that is the central justification that our friend "P F Tinmore" is using when he argues that the Arab Palestinians have the right to use any and all means, including the expression of resistance _("Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.")_ against Israeli violence.

*IF* both parties to the conflict, decided today to reset their perspective of the other, *THEN* what does the current law say?  Clearly, the Israelis have to follow Article 43 of the Hague Regulation to:

_"take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, 
*------------------------------public order and safety, *
while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."_​
*(REFERENCES)*



			
				International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights • of 16 December 1966 • entry into force 23 March 1976 said:
			
		

> _*◈  Article 19*_
> 
> 1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
> 
> 3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it *special duties and responsibilities.* It may therefore be subject to *certain restrictions*, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
> 
> (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
> 
> (b) *For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*​_*◈  Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be *prohibited by law.*
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be *prohibited by law.*​


​


			
				Security Council Resolution • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
			
		

> Recalling the right to freedom of expression reflected in Article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1948 (“the Universal Declaration”), and recalling also the right to freedom of expression in Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1966 (“ICCPR”) and *that any restrictions thereon shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary on the grounds set out in paragraph 3 of Article 19 of the ICCPR*,
> 
> 1.Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  *Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct​





P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As you can plainly see, the RoL in the fundamentals of peace throughout the territories was set over a half-century ago.  But the "Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war" date back even farther; → to a time before the establishment of the Jewish State.


			
				Resolution A/RES/2/110 • 3 November 1947 said:
			
		

> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;


So, under the current laws, statements like following are a violation of the International Covenant and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL):



			
				Resolutions of the Palestine National Council said:
			
		

> *Article 21:* The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization.


.......... 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, now we are getting to the core of this part of the issue.
> 
> *BLUF:*  The answer is → in any way that does not incite violence, or is likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪
> *​For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL).  The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.  The Arab Palestinian claim that, in their words, "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  And that they have the right to pursue this strategy which includes their right to incite violence and to speak out against, what they perceive as Israeli oppression.  And in fact, that is the central justification that our friend "P F Tinmore" is using when he argues that the Arab Palestinians have the right to use any and all means, including the expression of resistance _("Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.")_ against Israeli violence.
> 
> *IF* both parties to the conflict, decided today to reset their perspective of the other, *THEN* what does the current law say?  Clearly, the Israelis have to follow Article 43 of the Hague Regulation to:
> 
> _"take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible,
> *------------------------------public order and safety, *
> while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."_​
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights • of 16 December 1966 • entry into force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*◈  Article 19*_
> 
> 1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
> 
> 3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it *special duties and responsibilities.* It may therefore be subject to *certain restrictions*, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
> 
> (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
> 
> (b) *For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*​_*◈  Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be *prohibited by law.*
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be *prohibited by law.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Security Council Resolution • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recalling the right to freedom of expression reflected in Article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1948 (“the Universal Declaration”), and recalling also the right to freedom of expression in Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1966 (“ICCPR”) and *that any restrictions thereon shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary on the grounds set out in paragraph 3 of Article 19 of the ICCPR*,
> 
> 1.Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  *Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As you can plainly see, the RoL in the fundamentals of peace throughout the territories was set over a half-century ago.  But the "Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war" date back even farther; → to a time before the establishment of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution A/RES/2/110 • 3 November 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, under the current laws, statements like following are a violation of the International Covenant and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolutions of the Palestine National Council said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 21:* The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.


It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.

How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, now we are getting to the core of this part of the issue.
> 
> *BLUF:*  The answer is → in any way that does not incite violence, or is likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪
> *​For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL).  The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.  The Arab Palestinian claim that, in their words, "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  And that they have the right to pursue this strategy which includes their right to incite violence and to speak out against, what they perceive as Israeli oppression.  And in fact, that is the central justification that our friend "P F Tinmore" is using when he argues that the Arab Palestinians have the right to use any and all means, including the expression of resistance _("Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.")_ against Israeli violence.
> 
> *IF* both parties to the conflict, decided today to reset their perspective of the other, *THEN* what does the current law say?  Clearly, the Israelis have to follow Article 43 of the Hague Regulation to:
> 
> _"take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible,
> *------------------------------public order and safety, *
> while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."_​
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights • of 16 December 1966 • entry into force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*◈  Article 19*_
> 
> 1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
> 
> 3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it *special duties and responsibilities.* It may therefore be subject to *certain restrictions*, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
> 
> (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
> 
> (b) *For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*​_*◈  Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be *prohibited by law.*
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be *prohibited by law.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Security Council Resolution • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recalling the right to freedom of expression reflected in Article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1948 (“the Universal Declaration”), and recalling also the right to freedom of expression in Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1966 (“ICCPR”) and *that any restrictions thereon shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary on the grounds set out in paragraph 3 of Article 19 of the ICCPR*,
> 
> 1.Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  *Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As you can plainly see, the RoL in the fundamentals of peace throughout the territories was set over a half-century ago.  But the "Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war" date back even farther; → to a time before the establishment of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution A/RES/2/110 • 3 November 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, under the current laws, statements like following are a violation of the International Covenant and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolutions of the Palestine National Council said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 21:* The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, now we are getting to the core of this part of the issue.
> 
> *BLUF:*  The answer is → in any way that does not incite violence, or is likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪
> *​For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL).  The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.  The Arab Palestinian claim that, in their words, "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  And that they have the right to pursue this strategy which includes their right to incite violence and to speak out against, what they perceive as Israeli oppression.  And in fact, that is the central justification that our friend "P F Tinmore" is using when he argues that the Arab Palestinians have the right to use any and all means, including the expression of resistance _("Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.")_ against Israeli violence.
> 
> *IF* both parties to the conflict, decided today to reset their perspective of the other, *THEN* what does the current law say?  Clearly, the Israelis have to follow Article 43 of the Hague Regulation to:
> 
> _"take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible,
> *------------------------------public order and safety, *
> while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."_​
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights • of 16 December 1966 • entry into force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*◈  Article 19*_
> 
> 1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
> 
> 3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it *special duties and responsibilities.* It may therefore be subject to *certain restrictions*, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
> 
> (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
> 
> (b) *For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*​_*◈  Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be *prohibited by law.*
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be *prohibited by law.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Security Council Resolution • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recalling the right to freedom of expression reflected in Article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1948 (“the Universal Declaration”), and recalling also the right to freedom of expression in Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1966 (“ICCPR”) and *that any restrictions thereon shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary on the grounds set out in paragraph 3 of Article 19 of the ICCPR*,
> 
> 1.Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  *Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As you can plainly see, the RoL in the fundamentals of peace throughout the territories was set over a half-century ago.  But the "Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war" date back even farther; → to a time before the establishment of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution A/RES/2/110 • 3 November 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, under the current laws, statements like following are a violation of the International Covenant and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolutions of the Palestine National Council said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 21:* The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
Click to expand...


Your "...because I say so" claim of some crime against the Arabs-Moslems is really meaningless when you fail to identify what crime was committed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, now we are getting to the core of this part of the issue.
> 
> *BLUF:*  The answer is → in any way that does not incite violence, or is likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪
> *​For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL).  The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.  The Arab Palestinian claim that, in their words, "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  And that they have the right to pursue this strategy which includes their right to incite violence and to speak out against, what they perceive as Israeli oppression.  And in fact, that is the central justification that our friend "P F Tinmore" is using when he argues that the Arab Palestinians have the right to use any and all means, including the expression of resistance _("Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.")_ against Israeli violence.
> 
> *IF* both parties to the conflict, decided today to reset their perspective of the other, *THEN* what does the current law say?  Clearly, the Israelis have to follow Article 43 of the Hague Regulation to:
> 
> _"take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible,
> *------------------------------public order and safety, *
> while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country."_​
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights • of 16 December 1966 • entry into force 23 March 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*◈  Article 19*_
> 
> 1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
> 
> 3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it *special duties and responsibilities.* It may therefore be subject to *certain restrictions*, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
> 
> (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
> 
> (b) *For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*​_*◈  Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be *prohibited by law.*
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be *prohibited by law.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Security Council Resolution • S/RES/1624 (2005) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recalling the right to freedom of expression reflected in Article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1948 (“the Universal Declaration”), and recalling also the right to freedom of expression in Article 19 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights adopted by the General Assembly in 1966 (“ICCPR”) and *that any restrictions thereon shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary on the grounds set out in paragraph 3 of Article 19 of the ICCPR*,
> 
> 1.Calls upon all States to adopt such measures as may be necessary and appropriate and in accordance with their obligations under international law to:
> 
> (a)  *Prohibit by law incitement to commit a terrorist act or acts;*
> 
> (b)  Prevent such conduct;
> 
> (c)  Deny safe haven to any persons with respect to whom there is credible and relevant information giving serious reasons for considering that they have been guilty of such conduct​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that fit into Palestinian self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the Palestinians express resistance to Israeli violence without it being called incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As you can plainly see, the RoL in the fundamentals of peace throughout the territories was set over a half-century ago.  But the "Measures to be taken against propaganda and the inciters of a new war" date back even farther; → to a time before the establishment of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution A/RES/2/110 • 3 November 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Condemns_ all forms of propaganda, in whatsoever country conducted, which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, under the current laws, statements like following are a violation of the International Covenant and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolutions of the Palestine National Council said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 21:* The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
Click to expand...


Someone call security. I think these discussions are radicalizing PF Tinmore.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Again, you make the accusation.  And, for more than "7 Decades," that is all it has been → a the rehash of a 70-year-old complaint.  A rehash of a 70-year-old complain by a body _[the Hostile Arab Palestinians *(HoAP)*]_ that were not even a party to the conflict and did not has a legitimate leadership to represent them until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference of 1974.   The HoAP was not a party to the conflict in the 1948 War of Independence, the 1967 Six-Day War,  and the 1973 Sneak Attack on Yom Kipper. 

And, oddly enough, the establishment of a "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people" was not established until 8 years after the territories in dispute _(the West Bank, The Gaza Strip, and Jerusalem)_ were placed under the effective control of the Israelis.

◈  The Framework for Peace in the Middle East began with the Agreement at Camp David and later was signed 26 March 1979 ending the Armistice Agreement  with Egypt and established a new internationally recognized permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel.

◈  The Framework for Peace was further developed with the Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty that was signed on 26 October 1994 _(in which the international boundary between Jordan and Israel was delimited)_; a year after the Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements 13 September 1993.​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The creation of the "Jewish State," through the process of self-determination → and declared the independent State of Israel → was accomplished in the light of day.  The unsuccessful act of aggression by the Arab League did not change the track of land declared independent.  In fact, the Arab League failure ultimately expanded the territorial control of the Israelis.  And with the stubborn resistance, on the part of the HoAP, to establish a dialog and enter into negotiations with the HoAP, has had a negative impact on the maintenance and control of a territory the HoAP can call their own. 

The adherence to the political policy that: "The Balfour Declaration, the Palestine Mandate, and everything that has been based on them, are deemed null and void" → is an ineffective policy and has been a counter-productive stance for more than a century.   This policy has gained the Arab Palestinian little if any success for the inhabitance.
.......... 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you make the accusation.  And, for more than "7 Decades," that is all it has been → a the rehash of a 70-year-old complaint.  A rehash of a 70-year-old complain by a body _[the Hostile Arab Palestinians *(HoAP)*]_ that were not even a party to the conflict and did not has a legitimate leadership to represent them until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference of 1974.   The HoAP was not a party to the conflict in the 1948 War of Independence, the 1967 Six-Day War,  and the 1973 Sneak Attack on Yom Kipper.
> 
> And, oddly enough, the establishment of a "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people" was not established until 8 years after the territories in dispute _(the West Bank, The Gaza Strip, and Jerusalem)_ were placed under the effective control of the Israelis.
> 
> ◈  The Framework for Peace in the Middle East began with the Agreement at Camp David and later was signed 26 March 1979 ending the Armistice Agreement  with Egypt and established a new internationally recognized permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel.
> 
> ◈  The Framework for Peace was further developed with the Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty that was signed on 26 October 1994 _(in which the international boundary between Jordan and Israel was delimited)_; a year after the Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements 13 September 1993.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The creation of the "Jewish State," through the process of self-determination → and declared the independent State of Israel → was accomplished in the light of day.  The unsuccessful act of aggression by the Arab League did not change the track of land declared independent.  In fact, the Arab League failure ultimately expanded the territorial control of the Israelis.  And with the stubborn resistance, on the part of the HoAP, to establish a dialog and enter into negotiations with the HoAP, has had a negative impact on the maintenance and control of a territory the HoAP can call their own.
> 
> The adherence to the political policy that: "The Balfour Declaration, the Palestine Mandate, and everything that has been based on them, are deemed null and void" → is an ineffective policy and has been a counter-productive stance for more than a century.   This policy has gained the Arab Palestinian little if any success for the inhabitance.
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

That's nice but...

The orders came with a detailed description of the methods to be used to *forcibly evict the people*: large-scale intimidation; laying siege to and bombarding villages and population centers; setting fire to homes, properties, and goods; expelling residents; demolishing homes; and, finally, planting mines in the rubble to prevent the expelled inhabitants from returning. 

The Zionist movement, led by Ben-Gurion, wasted no time in preparing for t*he eventuality of taking the land by force* if it were not granted through diplomacy. These preparations included the building of an efficient military organization and the search for more ample financial resources (for which they tapped into the Jewish Diaspora). In many ways, the creation of an embryonic diplomatic corps was also an integral part of the same general preparations aimed at *creating by force* a state in Palestine.

http://www.whale.to/b/Pappe, The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine.pdf​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you make the accusation.  And, for more than "7 Decades," that is all it has been → a the rehash of a 70-year-old complaint.  A rehash of a 70-year-old complain by a body _[the Hostile Arab Palestinians *(HoAP)*]_ that were not even a party to the conflict and did not has a legitimate leadership to represent them until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference of 1974.   The HoAP was not a party to the conflict in the 1948 War of Independence, the 1967 Six-Day War,  and the 1973 Sneak Attack on Yom Kipper.
> 
> And, oddly enough, the establishment of a "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people" was not established until 8 years after the territories in dispute _(the West Bank, The Gaza Strip, and Jerusalem)_ were placed under the effective control of the Israelis.
> 
> ◈  The Framework for Peace in the Middle East began with the Agreement at Camp David and later was signed 26 March 1979 ending the Armistice Agreement  with Egypt and established a new internationally recognized permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel.
> 
> ◈  The Framework for Peace was further developed with the Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty that was signed on 26 October 1994 _(in which the international boundary between Jordan and Israel was delimited)_; a year after the Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements 13 September 1993.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some time _(since the turn of the century)_, one of the core accusations made by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, which has been levied against the State of Israel, → concerns the Rule of Law (RoL). The real core issue is whether or not Israel is following the RoL any better than the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> It is laughable that you invoke the rule of law. The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians. The existence of Israel is a crime against the Palestinians.
> 
> How are the Palestinians supposed to respond to 7 decades of Israeli aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The creation of the "Jewish State," through the process of self-determination → and declared the independent State of Israel → was accomplished in the light of day.  The unsuccessful act of aggression by the Arab League did not change the track of land declared independent.  In fact, the Arab League failure ultimately expanded the territorial control of the Israelis.  And with the stubborn resistance, on the part of the HoAP, to establish a dialog and enter into negotiations with the HoAP, has had a negative impact on the maintenance and control of a territory the HoAP can call their own.
> 
> The adherence to the political policy that: "The Balfour Declaration, the Palestine Mandate, and everything that has been based on them, are deemed null and void" → is an ineffective policy and has been a counter-productive stance for more than a century.   This policy has gained the Arab Palestinian little if any success for the inhabitance.
> ..........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice but...
> 
> The orders came with a detailed description of the methods to be used to *forcibly evict the people*: large-scale intimidation; laying siege to and bombarding villages and population centers; setting fire to homes, properties, and goods; expelling residents; demolishing homes; and, finally, planting mines in the rubble to prevent the expelled inhabitants from returning.
> 
> The Zionist movement, led by Ben-Gurion, wasted no time in preparing for t*he eventuality of taking the land by force* if it were not granted through diplomacy. These preparations included the building of an efficient military organization and the search for more ample financial resources (for which they tapped into the Jewish Diaspora). In many ways, the creation of an embryonic diplomatic corps was also an integral part of the same general preparations aimed at *creating by force* a state in Palestine.
> 
> http://www.whale.to/b/Pappe, The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine.pdf​
Click to expand...


Indeed, that's nice, but....the Pal'istanian areas of the "Country of Pal'istan" (the country invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne), has been purged of Jews by adherents of The Religion of Peace.

Indeed, ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ But, but, but,  Christianity must help its Muslim brothers against the Jews.  What else do they know to do?  ]


What is clear -- and disturbing -- is that the UN officials in the Gaza Strip choose to remain silent when the Palestinian leaders came to their offices to incite their people to step up their terrorist attacks.


The silence of the UN officials speaks volumes about their attitude toward anti-Israel incitement and blood libels against Jews, all of which have become an integral part of both the UN's and the Palestinians' culture.


To Palestinians, all of Israel is one big settlement that needs to be displaced.


Perhaps it is time to call out the UN for the racism it not only embodies but also perpetuates. Perhaps it is time for all nations, especially the United States which shoulders so much of the UN's bill, finally to pay only for what they want and to get what they pay for.

(full article online)

Terrorists Call for Killing Jews -- from UN HQ in Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the Jerusalem Post reminds us:

“In March, the Palestinian Authority announced it would stop providing its citizens with medical treatment in Israel. This was its reaction to the Israeli decision to withhold $138 million in tax money from the PA, which is the implementation of the Jewish state’s “Pay-for-Slay” law that instructs it to deduct and freeze the amount of money the authority pays in salaries to imprisoned terrorists and families of “martyrs” from the tax money Israel collects for it.”



Apparently the BBC is not interested in stories relating to healthcare in the Gaza Strip if they cannot be used to promote the inaccurate view that (as also claimed by Hamas) that the system’s many problems are primarily attributable to Israel’s counter-terrorism measures and the roles of Hamas and the Palestinian Authority in creating and exacerbating the crisis cannot be airbrushed from the story.

(full article online)

A Gaza healthcare story the BBC chooses to ignore


----------



## Sixties Fan

I am not sure how successful any of us have been in breaking this cognitive war blockade. Linda Sarsour, no longer a women’s rights leader, now the Pro-Palestine activist that she has always been, continues to appear on campuses around the country as do countless others who share her views.



This anti-Semitic/anti-Zionist onslaught also exists online, in private groups devoted to other academic subjects (psychology, psychiatry, the history of feminism), where no one is particularly expert in Middle East matters. This does not stop the poisonous propaganda from appearing.



In my time, I have left two online groups and was forced out of a third. Always, always, the same two reasons were at issue. An outpouring of raw anti-Semitism/anti-Zionism which was allowed to dominate the conversation—or an undigested piece of pro-Palestine and pro-Islamist propaganda which took pride of place instead of our usual discussion. Holding another, more knowledgeable or more positive view on Israel or a critical view of Islam, even in terms of women’s rights, was always interpreted as a Thought Crime, a High Crime, a traitorous act, and as proof of racism, Islamophobia, and right-wing conservatism.



Encountering this was always sobering, enraging, demoralizing, and sometimes even traumatic. But what most got my attention was either the pile-on (when and if it occurred) or, something far more ominous: The silence, the utter silence of the bystanders.



Recently, I unexpectedly experienced yet another online anti-Semitic rant. I decided to share it with one of my Shabbos guests, a 92-year-old survivor of three Holocaust-era forced labor camps. I wanted her view of the matter.

(full article online)

The silent bystanders in the war against the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

One would think that this case would appeal to the larger human rights organizations working in Israel - Human Rights Watch, B'Tselem, Amnesty International, Rabbis for Human Rights, Yesh Din. All these groups are pro-Palestinian, and here is a Palestinian who is being oppressed simply because of his beliefs.

Yet when B'Tzalmo asked for help from these organizations, they refused.

These organizations either don't care about human rights, or they don't consider Jews to be fully human.

All they need to do is a single tweet to defend a man who is being persecuted for his beliefs. A Palestinian, no less. Public pressure from any major human rights organization will shame the PA into releasing them.

But they refuse, even when asked.

(full article online)


"Human rights groups" refuse to help a Palestinian being imprisoned and tortured for his beliefs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P F Tinmore said:


> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians


And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
Click to expand...

Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.
Click to expand...


The Islamic fascist proscription of imposing the dhimmi status on non-Islamics was not illegal but was eventually unenforceable by the Islamic fascists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic fascist proscription of imposing the dhimmi status on non-Islamics was not illegal but was eventually unenforceable by the Islamic fascists.
Click to expand...

Dhimmi status has never been an issue in Palestine.

Why do you keep bringing it up?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic fascist proscription of imposing the dhimmi status on non-Islamics was not illegal but was eventually unenforceable by the Islamic fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dhimmi status has never been an issue in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you keep bringing it up?
Click to expand...


Dhimmi status was an issue in Pal’istan. 

Why do you deny it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creation of Israel was a crime against the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic fascist proscription of imposing the dhimmi status on non-Islamics was not illegal but was eventually unenforceable by the Islamic fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dhimmi status has never been an issue in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you keep bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dhimmi status was an issue in Pal’istan.
> 
> Why do you deny it?
Click to expand...

Just the fact that I have never heard a Palestinian mention it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the creation of the Ottoman Empire was a crime against all whom it conquered and slaugtered. How far back would you like to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Conquest was not illegal in the 1500s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Islamic fascist proscription of imposing the dhimmi status on non-Islamics was not illegal but was eventually unenforceable by the Islamic fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dhimmi status has never been an issue in Palestine.
> 
> Why do you keep bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dhimmi status was an issue in Pal’istan.
> 
> Why do you deny it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fact that I have never heard a Palestinian mention it.
Click to expand...


I don’t have any reason to believe that.

Dhimmi


----------



## rylah

*ONLY 5 JEWS LEFT IN CAIRO FOLLOWING DEATH OF JEWISH COMMUNITY PRESIDENT*

Marcelle Haroun, mother of the current president of Cairo’s Jewish community, has died at the age of 93.

Her death, announced on Saturday, leaves five Jews known to be living in Cairo, Watani International reported. The five remaining are her daughter, Magda, who heads the minuscule community, and four granddaughters. The AFP news service reported in March 2017 that there were also 12 Jews living in the coastal city of Alexandria.

Haroun was married to lawyer and politician Shehata Haroun, known as a Jewish anti-Zionist who was a member of the Communist Party of Egypt, according to the report. Her daughter told Tablet in 2013 that Marcelle was her father’s “comrade.”

Egypt was home to some 80,000 Jews when Israel was founded in 1948. Thousands began leaving in the ensuring years, and many more in two waves, in 1956 and 1967. The Harouns remained, considering themselves Egyptian first, according to Watani.

*Only 5 Jews left in Cairo following death of Jewish community president*


----------



## rylah

Owner of Israel-themed mom and pop store in Toronto grateful for BDS activists.

 Sales have more than doubled since boycott activists targeted his store. 

 Way to fail guys.






*BDS campaign targeting Toronto businesses backfires*

About a week after a group called for a boycott of Toronto businesses that support Israel, the owner of one of them said sales had more than doubled.


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian who converted to Judaism arrested, badly beaten by PA forces*
*The 50-year-old man, who appears to be a grandson of a Palestinian who helped save Jews during 1929 Hebron massacre, has been held for the past 2 weeks on pretext of assaulting his brother; meanwhile, the man says his siblings mercilessly beat him, while PA police gave him burns on his arms and legs*

A Palestinian from the West Bank who converted to Judaism in Israel was inexplicably arrested by Palestinian Authority forces security forces over two weeks ago and has been held in custody ever since. He claims to have been tortured during that time on multiple occasions, which left his limbs badly burned.

Prior to his conversion he studied at Machon Meir Yeshiva in Jerusalem, an institution strongly associated with nationalist politics and settler movement. He was in the process of having his conversion recognized by the Chief Rabbinate of Israel before he was arrested, which would have allowed him to apply for Israeli passport.





*Palestinian who converted to Judaism*

On the eve of Yom Kippur, the man traveled to an area of the West Bank under Palestinian security control, just beyond the section of the territory under Israeli security control. There, he was supposed to meet with one of his nine children, who along with their mother are all Muslim.

During the family reunion, a white Skoda vehicle carrying four men approached the 50-year-old. The men got out of the car, dragged the Palestinian into the vehicle and drove away. Later, the man was dropped off at a police station in Hebron by the four.

Haim Perg, the leader of the Jewish community in Hebron, is helping the Palestinian with his legal troubles and according to him, the 50-year-old is the grandson of a Palestinian man who helped save Jews during the 1929 Hebron massacre.

"As far as I'm concerned, he's like my son, and I will shake up the world for somebody to come and save him," Perg said. "The man's grandfather rescued 26 Jews during the events in Hebron. Now that he is in danger, we have a commitment to help him."





*PA security forces* (Photo: AP)

Perg added that he spoke by phone with the Palestinian who told him he was being badly beaten and had even had his hands and feet burned during the torture he’s had to endure.

Perg said he appealed to the Civil Administration for help but since the man is a resident of the Palestinian Authority, they cannot intervene in the affair.

Findings from various sources indicate the official reason for the arrest is a police complaint - filed by the brother of the man - according to which the 50-year-old acted assaulted his brother several months ago.

The Palestinian denies these allegations, claiming his brothers were the ones who mercilessly beat him and told him that he will not be entitled to the family's inheritance following his conversion to Judaism.

*Palestinian who converted to Judaism arrested, badly beaten by PA forces*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza 2040: If not incentivized emigration, then what?


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Gaza 2040: If not incentivized emigration, then what?



Interesting article.  It doesn't solve the problem, but leaves fewer people suffering from the problem.

If nothing else, its a better way to spend international aid.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza 2040: If not incentivized emigration, then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting article.  It doesn't solve the problem, but leaves fewer people suffering from the problem.
> 
> If nothing else, its a better way to spend international aid.
Click to expand...


Hamas has already seen the problem and is attempting to address it, i he way you might expect.

'I Want To Get The Hell Out Of Here': Thousands Of Palestinians Are Leaving Gaza

For over a decade, the Gaza Strip — controlled by the Islamist militant group Hamas, blockaded by its neighbors, difficult to leave — has amounted to an experiment in human isolation.


And 

35,000 Palestinians left Gaza in 2018; Hamas blocking doctors from leaving


----------



## Hollie

Palwatch has portions of the instructional videos produced by the Arabs-Moslems showing how to raise the next generation of psychopaths.


----------



## Sixties Fan

" The MOUs are based on a flawed premise – that Jewish cultural property constitutes the national heritage of Arab governments. In fact, under the color of law, Jewish cultural property in Arab countries was expropriated from private homes, schools, and synagogues. It is the heritage and patrimony of the Jewish people. Arab governments have done little to preserve the remnants or memory of Jewish history in the countries and verified reports describe Jewish synagogues, pilgrimage sites, homes, and cemeteries being looted and destroyed. Jewish holy sites throughout the Middle East and North Africa have been appropriated and many demolished.There are hearings on this topic today and tomorrow to review the MOU for Yemen and Morocco. "

Hopefully the State Department will realize that their stated desire to save cultural identity is actually erasing it.

(full article online)

US @StateSept considering giving Jewish cultural objects to Arab states stole them and expelled their Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Right after the reading of the book "P is for Palestine" - the book that glorifies terrorism by saying "I is for Intifada" - in Highland Park NJ two weeks ago, I received an email describing some of the things that happened inside the actual reading by the author, Golbarg Bashi. I didn't report it because it is the sort of story that could easily have been changed in the retelling. Here is what it said:

 In the end, three children and their parents showed up, with the boys wearing kippot.
One of the boys was asked by Bashi, "What is your favorite book?" His answer "The Mishna ! ". When she followed up to ask him what book he was reading, he said "Bava Metzia ! "The Mishna is the basis of the Talmud, and Bava Metzia is the volume of Talmud that religious Jewish kids usually learn in fifth grade.

It's a funny story. And it turns out that Bashi confirmed it in her account of the reading.

(full article online)

A 5th grader taught "P is for Palestine" author some Talmud! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Melanie Phillips enlightened the world with the truth about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is this an attempt at ethnically cleansing Brooklyn of its Jews? ]

The number of hate crimes against Jews in New York City rose significantly over the first nine months of this year. The NYPD reported 311 total hate crimes through September, as opposed to 250 through the same period in 2018.

Some 52 percent of the reported hate crimes, or 163, targeted Jews. Over the same period last year, the NYPD reported 108 anti-Semitic hate crimes.

(full article online)

Several Jews attacked in Brooklyn


----------



## Sixties Fan

7-year-old Israeli girl under rocket attack shames Bernie Sanders


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA, the UN agency for Palestinian refugees, was created in 1949 via UN Resolution 302 (IV) with a short-term mandate. It flouted its original mission and perpetuated rather than alleviated the Palestinians’ status as refugees. It has long since become corrupt and functions essentially as a front group. The UN should close it down, and Palestinian refugees should be integrated into the economic systems of the countries that sheltered them.

(full article online)

Love of the Land: It’s Long Past Time to Close Down UNRWA - by Frank Musmar


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UNRWA, the UN agency for Palestinian refugees, was created in 1949 via UN Resolution 302 (IV) with a short-term mandate. It flouted its original mission and perpetuated rather than alleviated the Palestinians’ status as refugees. It has long since become corrupt and functions essentially as a front group. The UN should close it down, and Palestinian refugees should be integrated into the economic systems of the countries that sheltered them.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Love of the Land: It’s Long Past Time to Close Down UNRWA - by Frank Musmar


UNRWA does not have the authority to change the status of Palestinian refugees. Its mandate is strictly for aid.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2012, Morocco had around 2,250 Jews. If 432 emigrated since then to Israel, that is over 19% of the entire Jewish population - and  that is only to Israel.
That's pretty astonishing. Morocco is the best Arab country for Jews and the Jews are fleeing even from there.
Tunisia had an estimated 1500 Jews in 2013, to lose 160 is over 10%.
Yemen's 119 emigrants is the bulk of the community, there are reportedly 50 Jews left who refuse to leave.

(full article online)

Jews are still fleeing Arab countries - 20% of Moroccan Jews moved to Israel in 8 years ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United States has rejected a claim by Jordan over its refusal to extradite wanted Hamas terrorist Ahlam Tamimi, after a Jordanian court ruled in 2017 that Amman’s extradition treaty with Washington is invalid, despite the U.S. State Department saying the opposite in a report published this week.

The report could lead to increased pressure by the White House on Jordan to extradite Tamimi to the United States.

(full article online)

US Rejects Jordan’s Refusal to Extradite Wanted Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC) outraged its critics once again on Friday, as a mandatory annual human rights review of the Islamic Republic of Iran gave way to unabashed praise of Tehran’s record by other member states — many governed by similarly authoritarian regimes.

Out of 111 countries present at the session at the UN’s Geneva headquarters, 95 lauded Iran as a defender of human rights, according to a tally kept by UN Watch, a leading Geneva-based NGO.


THE PLO’S REPRESENTATIVE SAID THAT THE “STATE OF PALESTINE COMMENDS IRAN’S COMMITMENT TO PROMOTE AND PROTECT HUMAN RIGHTS,” WHILE THE DELEGATE FROM QATAR — THE OIL-RICH EMIRATE THAT FUNDS THE HAMAS TERRORIST ORGANIZATION — SPOKE GLOWINGLY OF THE “LEGISLATIVE AND EXECUTIVE DEVELOPMENTS MADE BY IRAN TO ENSURE THE DEVELOPMENT OF SOCIAL AND HUMAN RIGHTS.”

(full article online)

Nazareth restaurant owner who bans Hebrew is really a jerk ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Former Jordanian Health Minister Dr. Zaid Hamzeh said in an October 9, 2019 interview on A One TV (Jordan) that nations oftentimes only progress after having suffered for centuries and that future Arab generations must suffer before progressing. In addition, he said that he had supported Adolf Hitler during World War II like other Arabs, and recalled that in fourth grade his school had participated in demonstrations and chanted "Long live Abu Ali," which he said had been a reference to Hitler. Dr. Hamzeh said that the Arabs supported Hitler because he hated the Jews, although he added the Arabs have a general tendency to admire dictators.

(full article online)

Former Jordanian Health Minister Dr. Zaid Hamzeh: We Arabs Supported Hitler During WWII Because He Hated The Jews_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Below is a list of basic changes that must be made in the UNWRA textbooks used in the Palestinian Authority. 

*1. Avoid De-legitimization of the State of Israel and of the Jewish Presence in the Country*


Every map that shows today’s political boundaries in the region should mark Israel’s pre-1967 territory by the name “Israel”. Such a territory must not be left un-named and certainly should not be named “Palestine”, as that constitutes a distortion of the present situation on the ground.
Israel should be presented as an ordinary sovereign state in every text mentioning the region’s states currently.
Every reference to a region, settlement or site within Israel’s pre-1967 borders must not describe such a region, settlement or site as Palestinian-under-occupation.
Every discussion within the books of the holy places in the country should refer to the Jewish holy places alongside the Muslim and Christian ones. Any reference to a place which happens to be sacred to Jews (such as the Western Wall in Jerusalem, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, and Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem) should state that fact.
Any discussion of subjects related to population and demography issues in the country should include the number of Jews living there (close to 7 million in 2019). Any map that shows cities in the country should include the important Jewish cities as well – under their Hebrew names (such as Tel Aviv, Eilat, Ashdod, etc.).
The books should not describe Israel’s pre-1967 territory falsely as “occupied Palestine” (there was no Arab country named Palestine), nor use circumlocutions such as “the lands of 48”, “the Interior” or “the Green Line” in reference to this territory instead of the phrase “Israeli territory”.
Historical documents should not be falsified, as has been done with British Mandate coins and stamps reproduced in PA schoolbooks with the Hebrew inscription erased.
*2. Avoid Demonization of Israel and Jews*


Schoolbooks should not include pieces which virulently demonize Israel/Jews, or de-humanize them, or any description that goes beyond the presentation of Israel and/or the Jews as an ordinary adversary with its own rights, interests and positions. Jews should not be presented as enemies of Islam, as has been often done.
It is desirable to add to the books the still non-existent material that deals with Israel and the Jews objectively (for example, pieces that talk about the Israeli government structure, economy, science and technology, the Hebrew culture, Jewish history, etc.), which might balance the enormous anti-Israeli critical material in the books.
It is crucially important to stress in the books that, in spite of the conflict, the Jewish/Israeli individual is also a human being, apart from being an adversary, and should be treated accordingly.
While dealing with the conflict, the PA schoolbooks studied at UNRWA schools should include also self-criticism (i.e., the rejection of proposals for a peaceful resolution of the conflict, massacre of unarmed Jewish neighbors, etc.)
*3. Advocate a Peaceful Solution instead of Violent Struggle, Jihad and Martyrdom *


The books taught in UNRWA schools should emphasize, when dealing with the solution to the conflict, that peace and coexistence with the State of Israel is a strategic choice and that negotiations are the only way to achieving a solution to the conflict.
The books should refrain from any presentation of an armed or violent struggle as a means for solving the conflict.
The traditional Islamic ideals of _Jihad_ and martyrdom should be mentioned in historical contexts only and not as part of a future endeavor within the conflict.
The territorial struggle against Israel should be restricted to the areas of the 'West Bank' and the Gaza Strip alone and not include Israel’s pre-1967 territories.
Any discussion of what is termed “_Nakbah_” should stress the fact that the _Nakbah_ was a direct result of a war initiated by the Palestinian Arab side itself and not of a Jewish aggression, contrary to what is said today in the books.
Within this context, Palestinian Arab children should be taught to recognize their own party’s shared responsibility for past events and not restrict that to the adversary alone. An example: the so-called “Separation Wall” which was built for defending the Israeli population against suicide bombing attacks by Palestinian Arabs.
The so-called “Right of Return” should be presented as a demand representing the Palestinian Arab party’s position regarding the solution of what is termed “the Refugee Problem”, while the solution itself will be achieved in the framework of the negotiations between the two parties and on the basis of mutual agreement only.
(full article online)

Change the PA textbooks used in UNRWA schools!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Below is a list of basic changes that must be made in the UNWRA textbooks used in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> *1. Avoid De-legitimization of the State of Israel and of the Jewish Presence in the Country*
> 
> 
> Every map that shows today’s political boundaries in the region should mark Israel’s pre-1967 territory by the name “Israel”. Such a territory must not be left un-named and certainly should not be named “Palestine”, as that constitutes a distortion of the present situation on the ground.
> Israel should be presented as an ordinary sovereign state in every text mentioning the region’s states currently.
> Every reference to a region, settlement or site within Israel’s pre-1967 borders must not describe such a region, settlement or site as Palestinian-under-occupation.
> Every discussion within the books of the holy places in the country should refer to the Jewish holy places alongside the Muslim and Christian ones. Any reference to a place which happens to be sacred to Jews (such as the Western Wall in Jerusalem, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, and Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem) should state that fact.
> Any discussion of subjects related to population and demography issues in the country should include the number of Jews living there (close to 7 million in 2019). Any map that shows cities in the country should include the important Jewish cities as well – under their Hebrew names (such as Tel Aviv, Eilat, Ashdod, etc.).
> The books should not describe Israel’s pre-1967 territory falsely as “occupied Palestine” (there was no Arab country named Palestine), nor use circumlocutions such as “the lands of 48”, “the Interior” or “the Green Line” in reference to this territory instead of the phrase “Israeli territory”.
> Historical documents should not be falsified, as has been done with British Mandate coins and stamps reproduced in PA schoolbooks with the Hebrew inscription erased.
> *2. Avoid Demonization of Israel and Jews*
> 
> 
> Schoolbooks should not include pieces which virulently demonize Israel/Jews, or de-humanize them, or any description that goes beyond the presentation of Israel and/or the Jews as an ordinary adversary with its own rights, interests and positions. Jews should not be presented as enemies of Islam, as has been often done.
> It is desirable to add to the books the still non-existent material that deals with Israel and the Jews objectively (for example, pieces that talk about the Israeli government structure, economy, science and technology, the Hebrew culture, Jewish history, etc.), which might balance the enormous anti-Israeli critical material in the books.
> It is crucially important to stress in the books that, in spite of the conflict, the Jewish/Israeli individual is also a human being, apart from being an adversary, and should be treated accordingly.
> While dealing with the conflict, the PA schoolbooks studied at UNRWA schools should include also self-criticism (i.e., the rejection of proposals for a peaceful resolution of the conflict, massacre of unarmed Jewish neighbors, etc.)
> *3. Advocate a Peaceful Solution instead of Violent Struggle, Jihad and Martyrdom *
> 
> 
> The books taught in UNRWA schools should emphasize, when dealing with the solution to the conflict, that peace and coexistence with the State of Israel is a strategic choice and that negotiations are the only way to achieving a solution to the conflict.
> The books should refrain from any presentation of an armed or violent struggle as a means for solving the conflict.
> The traditional Islamic ideals of _Jihad_ and martyrdom should be mentioned in historical contexts only and not as part of a future endeavor within the conflict.
> The territorial struggle against Israel should be restricted to the areas of the 'West Bank' and the Gaza Strip alone and not include Israel’s pre-1967 territories.
> Any discussion of what is termed “_Nakbah_” should stress the fact that the _Nakbah_ was a direct result of a war initiated by the Palestinian Arab side itself and not of a Jewish aggression, contrary to what is said today in the books.
> Within this context, Palestinian Arab children should be taught to recognize their own party’s shared responsibility for past events and not restrict that to the adversary alone. An example: the so-called “Separation Wall” which was built for defending the Israeli population against suicide bombing attacks by Palestinian Arabs.
> The so-called “Right of Return” should be presented as a demand representing the Palestinian Arab party’s position regarding the solution of what is termed “the Refugee Problem”, while the solution itself will be achieved in the framework of the negotiations between the two parties and on the basis of mutual agreement only.
> (full article online)
> 
> Change the PA textbooks used in UNRWA schools!


Holy bullshit, Batman

Israel wants Israeli propaganda in Palestinian textbooks.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a list of basic changes that must be made in the UNWRA textbooks used in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> *1. Avoid De-legitimization of the State of Israel and of the Jewish Presence in the Country*
> 
> 
> Every map that shows today’s political boundaries in the region should mark Israel’s pre-1967 territory by the name “Israel”. Such a territory must not be left un-named and certainly should not be named “Palestine”, as that constitutes a distortion of the present situation on the ground.
> Israel should be presented as an ordinary sovereign state in every text mentioning the region’s states currently.
> Every reference to a region, settlement or site within Israel’s pre-1967 borders must not describe such a region, settlement or site as Palestinian-under-occupation.
> Every discussion within the books of the holy places in the country should refer to the Jewish holy places alongside the Muslim and Christian ones. Any reference to a place which happens to be sacred to Jews (such as the Western Wall in Jerusalem, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, and Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem) should state that fact.
> Any discussion of subjects related to population and demography issues in the country should include the number of Jews living there (close to 7 million in 2019). Any map that shows cities in the country should include the important Jewish cities as well – under their Hebrew names (such as Tel Aviv, Eilat, Ashdod, etc.).
> The books should not describe Israel’s pre-1967 territory falsely as “occupied Palestine” (there was no Arab country named Palestine), nor use circumlocutions such as “the lands of 48”, “the Interior” or “the Green Line” in reference to this territory instead of the phrase “Israeli territory”.
> Historical documents should not be falsified, as has been done with British Mandate coins and stamps reproduced in PA schoolbooks with the Hebrew inscription erased.
> *2. Avoid Demonization of Israel and Jews*
> 
> 
> Schoolbooks should not include pieces which virulently demonize Israel/Jews, or de-humanize them, or any description that goes beyond the presentation of Israel and/or the Jews as an ordinary adversary with its own rights, interests and positions. Jews should not be presented as enemies of Islam, as has been often done.
> It is desirable to add to the books the still non-existent material that deals with Israel and the Jews objectively (for example, pieces that talk about the Israeli government structure, economy, science and technology, the Hebrew culture, Jewish history, etc.), which might balance the enormous anti-Israeli critical material in the books.
> It is crucially important to stress in the books that, in spite of the conflict, the Jewish/Israeli individual is also a human being, apart from being an adversary, and should be treated accordingly.
> While dealing with the conflict, the PA schoolbooks studied at UNRWA schools should include also self-criticism (i.e., the rejection of proposals for a peaceful resolution of the conflict, massacre of unarmed Jewish neighbors, etc.)
> *3. Advocate a Peaceful Solution instead of Violent Struggle, Jihad and Martyrdom *
> 
> 
> The books taught in UNRWA schools should emphasize, when dealing with the solution to the conflict, that peace and coexistence with the State of Israel is a strategic choice and that negotiations are the only way to achieving a solution to the conflict.
> The books should refrain from any presentation of an armed or violent struggle as a means for solving the conflict.
> The traditional Islamic ideals of _Jihad_ and martyrdom should be mentioned in historical contexts only and not as part of a future endeavor within the conflict.
> The territorial struggle against Israel should be restricted to the areas of the 'West Bank' and the Gaza Strip alone and not include Israel’s pre-1967 territories.
> Any discussion of what is termed “_Nakbah_” should stress the fact that the _Nakbah_ was a direct result of a war initiated by the Palestinian Arab side itself and not of a Jewish aggression, contrary to what is said today in the books.
> Within this context, Palestinian Arab children should be taught to recognize their own party’s shared responsibility for past events and not restrict that to the adversary alone. An example: the so-called “Separation Wall” which was built for defending the Israeli population against suicide bombing attacks by Palestinian Arabs.
> The so-called “Right of Return” should be presented as a demand representing the Palestinian Arab party’s position regarding the solution of what is termed “the Refugee Problem”, while the solution itself will be achieved in the framework of the negotiations between the two parties and on the basis of mutual agreement only.
> (full article online)
> 
> Change the PA textbooks used in UNRWA schools!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy bullshit, Batman
> 
> Israel wants Israeli propaganda in Palestinian textbooks.
Click to expand...


I miss Farfur, don't you?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a list of basic changes that must be made in the UNWRA textbooks used in the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> *1. Avoid De-legitimization of the State of Israel and of the Jewish Presence in the Country*
> 
> 
> Every map that shows today’s political boundaries in the region should mark Israel’s pre-1967 territory by the name “Israel”. Such a territory must not be left un-named and certainly should not be named “Palestine”, as that constitutes a distortion of the present situation on the ground.
> Israel should be presented as an ordinary sovereign state in every text mentioning the region’s states currently.
> Every reference to a region, settlement or site within Israel’s pre-1967 borders must not describe such a region, settlement or site as Palestinian-under-occupation.
> Every discussion within the books of the holy places in the country should refer to the Jewish holy places alongside the Muslim and Christian ones. Any reference to a place which happens to be sacred to Jews (such as the Western Wall in Jerusalem, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, and Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem) should state that fact.
> Any discussion of subjects related to population and demography issues in the country should include the number of Jews living there (close to 7 million in 2019). Any map that shows cities in the country should include the important Jewish cities as well – under their Hebrew names (such as Tel Aviv, Eilat, Ashdod, etc.).
> The books should not describe Israel’s pre-1967 territory falsely as “occupied Palestine” (there was no Arab country named Palestine), nor use circumlocutions such as “the lands of 48”, “the Interior” or “the Green Line” in reference to this territory instead of the phrase “Israeli territory”.
> Historical documents should not be falsified, as has been done with British Mandate coins and stamps reproduced in PA schoolbooks with the Hebrew inscription erased.
> *2. Avoid Demonization of Israel and Jews*
> 
> 
> Schoolbooks should not include pieces which virulently demonize Israel/Jews, or de-humanize them, or any description that goes beyond the presentation of Israel and/or the Jews as an ordinary adversary with its own rights, interests and positions. Jews should not be presented as enemies of Islam, as has been often done.
> It is desirable to add to the books the still non-existent material that deals with Israel and the Jews objectively (for example, pieces that talk about the Israeli government structure, economy, science and technology, the Hebrew culture, Jewish history, etc.), which might balance the enormous anti-Israeli critical material in the books.
> It is crucially important to stress in the books that, in spite of the conflict, the Jewish/Israeli individual is also a human being, apart from being an adversary, and should be treated accordingly.
> While dealing with the conflict, the PA schoolbooks studied at UNRWA schools should include also self-criticism (i.e., the rejection of proposals for a peaceful resolution of the conflict, massacre of unarmed Jewish neighbors, etc.)
> *3. Advocate a Peaceful Solution instead of Violent Struggle, Jihad and Martyrdom *
> 
> 
> The books taught in UNRWA schools should emphasize, when dealing with the solution to the conflict, that peace and coexistence with the State of Israel is a strategic choice and that negotiations are the only way to achieving a solution to the conflict.
> The books should refrain from any presentation of an armed or violent struggle as a means for solving the conflict.
> The traditional Islamic ideals of _Jihad_ and martyrdom should be mentioned in historical contexts only and not as part of a future endeavor within the conflict.
> The territorial struggle against Israel should be restricted to the areas of the 'West Bank' and the Gaza Strip alone and not include Israel’s pre-1967 territories.
> Any discussion of what is termed “_Nakbah_” should stress the fact that the _Nakbah_ was a direct result of a war initiated by the Palestinian Arab side itself and not of a Jewish aggression, contrary to what is said today in the books.
> Within this context, Palestinian Arab children should be taught to recognize their own party’s shared responsibility for past events and not restrict that to the adversary alone. An example: the so-called “Separation Wall” which was built for defending the Israeli population against suicide bombing attacks by Palestinian Arabs.
> The so-called “Right of Return” should be presented as a demand representing the Palestinian Arab party’s position regarding the solution of what is termed “the Refugee Problem”, while the solution itself will be achieved in the framework of the negotiations between the two parties and on the basis of mutual agreement only.
> (full article online)
> 
> Change the PA textbooks used in UNRWA schools!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy bullshit, Batman
> 
> Israel wants Israeli propaganda in Palestinian textbooks.
Click to expand...


Another of your typical, pointless one-liners.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Druze leader stood up and proved every anti-Israel “apartheid” activist wrong


----------



## Sixties Fan

I was upset when I saw Brant Rosen, a Reconstructionist-ordained anti-Zionist rabbi, suggest that Jews should say Psalms for Israeli war crimes in Gaza.

I didn't even mention roof knocking, or that  US military brass come to Israelto learn how to minimize casualties, or the reports from major military figures worldwide that assert that no one does more than Israel to minimize civilian casualties. 
People like Brant Rosen use Electronic Intifada as their Torah and Philip Weiss as their prophet. For someone to call himself a rabbi and yet revel in his ignorance about a conflict that he spends so much time opining on is mind blowing.

(full article online)

To those who claim Israel doesn't care about Palestinian lives ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

To all two-staters: Take this simple challenge ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 154 countries which have already sold their souls ]

The UN gave its preliminary approval to a resolution that referred to the Temple Mount solely by its Muslim name of Haram al-Sharif.

The resolution passed at the UN’s Fourth Committee in New York 154-8, with 14 abstentions and 17 absences. It was one of eight pro-Palestinian resolutions approved on Friday, out of a slate of more than 15 such texts the committee is expected to approve. The UN General Assembly will take a final vote on the texts in December.

(full article online)

11/18 Links Pt1: Why the status quo is the least bad option for Palestinians; The Middle East in flux: Eight trends; 154 U.N. nations call Temple Mount solely by Muslim name ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Qatar’s money, Israeli gas set to bring Gaza light


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> To all two-staters: Take this simple challenge ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



One of the comments on the blog stated (paraphrased), "Its not that the two-state solution is a bad idea, its just that it is not available to us."


----------



## Sixties Fan

We've seen a pattern emerging in recent years of lone voices in the Arab world starting to speak up against the insane anti-Zionism and antisemitism in that world. It used to be articles that were primarily critical of Arab regimes that would incidentally say that Arabs under Israeli rule have it better, or articles that would point out that Israel had more Nobel Prizes than all the Arab nations combined.  It has accelerated into open calls for dialogue with Israel.

The events prompting this small revolution include, above all, the understanding of the Iranian threat to the region and the realization that Israel is the best ally in that undeclared war. But there has also been a significant drop in support for the Palestinian cause as the Palestinians themselves have shown no interest in peace, and maintained its split between Hamas and Fatah. Finally, the Internet - and education of Arab intellectuals in the West - has allowed the Arab world to be exposed to points of view that were simply unavailable to them even a decade ago. Israel itself has been energetically pursuing relations with the Arab world and standing up for itself in international forums, such as sports. Its economic and military strength evokes respect among Arabs.

Put all of that together and Israel is now in higher esteem among Arabs than it has ever been.

To be sure, antisemitism and anti-Zionism is still the norm in the Middle East. But that position is no longer unified, and opposition to it no longer turns the "radicals" into pariahs as much as it used to.

It is a sea change in direction, but there is a long way to go.

(full article online)

An amazing meeting in London of Arab intellectuals who want rapprochement with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s much easier to vilify Israel as a white settler colonial state when you ignore and then actively silence the Middle Eastern Jews who live there. Zionism is the reason we are alive. For us, anti-Zionism isn’t just a hip political stance — it’s a call for our certain deaths.

According to recent Gallup polling, only 5% of American Jews are not generally supportive of Israel. However, their voices are often amplified by the likes of Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.), Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.), and Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.), who publicly support anti-Israel groups such as Jewish Voice for Peace and IfNotNow.

However, these organizations have been widely criticized for marginalizing Jews of color. In January, JIMENA, a nonprofit that represents Jews indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa, along with a coalition of Sephardic and Mizrahi organizations, have openly denounced Jewish Voice for Peace’s (JVP) anti-Zionism.

The communal letter asserted that JVP’s literature “tokenizes, appropriates, revises and explicitly lies about Mizrahi and Sephardic history and experiences in order to promote a hostile, anti-Israel agenda.” Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews not only demanded that the most well-known anti-Zionist Jewish group remove any reference to our history in its texts, but that it “stop in their failed attempts to represent Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews, in any capacity.”

(full article online)

The Damage Done by Shouting Down Ideas | Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

"For more than a decade, Wikipedia—the number one online educational resource globally—has allowed anonymous anti-Israel editors to falsely and negatively alter Israel's factual history in Wikipedia articles pertaining to the Arab-Israeli and Israeli-Palestinian conflicts," Israel Group said in a statement promoting the new endeavor, which will officially launch in January 2020.

"Volunteer ‘administrators' (with lifetime positions), responsible for overseeing the editing process of Wikipedia, have not only allowed anti-Israel editors freedom to take over Wikipedia, they have participated by blocking and banning predominantly Jewish and pro-Israel editors," the group said. "For anyone concerned about the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaigns against Israel, Wikipedia is now the number one global source that actively substantiates the lies and false propaganda being disseminated about Israel."

The organization has been working for years to find the editors responsible for anti-Israel content and unearth details about their identities.

"The Israel Group has been working for many years, under the radar, on a confidential initiative, Wiki-Israel, that combats Wikipedia's antisemitic bias against Israel," the group said. "The initiative includes a dedicated website that, among many other things, shows how anti-Israel editors smear Israel—both subtly and overtly—across hundreds of articles, and how the pro-Israel community can stop it."

Already, the Israel Group has listed the details of the top five editors it deems leaders of the anti-Israel effort.

The number one anti-Israel leader, according to the Israel Group, is an Australian computer scientist named Brendan McKay.

(full article online)

Wikipedia's Anti-Israel Editors Unmasked


----------



## Sixties Fan

I am a professional photographer and speaker. Much of my time is spent reaching out to Jews and non-Jews, left-wingers and right-wingers, religious and secular people, sharing a glimpse of Israel through my photography, speeches and articles.

One of my talks is about being an open-minded Jewish “settler” and my interactions with and support of all people, including Palestinian Arabs — a crowd-pleaser that truly crosses social lines. While I recently had one synagogue rescind their speaking invitation when they heard the word “settler,” these stories are usually well received. 

One of my favorite things to share is my experience taking a special photography class for Israeli and Palestinian women, run by the organization Roots. Prior to taking the class, it was hard for most of us to imagine interacting with each other in any way at all. In fact, my own friends were extremely concerned about my safety in taking the class. The Palestinian Arab women were reluctant to attend at all.







_Arab women participate in a photography workshop for Jews and Muslims. (Laura Ben-David)_

But once in the class, suddenly, we were all just a bunch of women, smiling and posing for each other in the most natural of ways. It was refreshing, and truly encouraging.

(full article online)

Start listening to us Jews and Arabs who live in the 'West Bank'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the incitement against Jews in general with the modern excuse of Israel being "evil, corrupt, etc, etc" continues.  Who is going to step up and create laws putting an end to it.  Is this America?  Well, when asked to act during WWII, America failed.
America, and the rest of the world, are again failing to act against very clear anti Jewish acts and violence against this one minority group
Let us protect all Universities from these Political acts ]



Through the many conversations that I’ve had with students, their identities are firmly attached to Israel and by not mentioning that, we would be doing a disservice to the Jewish community,” he added.

“You can criticize Israel all you want,” Kahn said, “but this is just about saying antisemitism is wrong, and I stand firmly behind it.”

Shufutinsky told The Algemeiner on Wednesday that the resolution, as it was passed, “minimizes the experience of Jewish students on campus, who encounter anti-Zionism as antisemitism on campus every day. It also upholds the double standard that has been so common in conversations — denying the Jewish people’s right to self-determination under the guise of criticism of governmental policies.”

“The deliberate removal” of the clause denouncing descriptions of Israel’s establishment as “a racist endeavor” allows the Jewish people’s “existence in our indigenous homeland to be classified as ‘racist,'” Shufutinsky said. “This delegitimization is holding Jewish students to a double standard that categorizes our very existence and right to self determination as a ‘racist endeavor,’ which is another way of using the guise of anti-Zionism to disenfranchise Jewish students.”

(full article online)

GWU Students Pass Antisemitism Resolution, Strike Out Some Language on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It grows and grows, via Christian Nazism, fascism, and Islamic Jihad.
How to make it lessen, as it did after WWII?  Do Jews need to be massacred again in order for the right laws, people to do anything about it, in order to make this growing number of actions against Jews and Israel stop?   ]



As the Palestinian Islamic Jihad fired hundreds of rockets at Israeli civilian communities last week, a coalition of supposed peace groups organized a Times Square rally to make their position clear. They stand with the terrorists.

As the Investigative Project on Terrorism's exclusive video shows, hundreds attended the "Emergency Action for Gaza: International Day of Solidarity with Palestinian Resistance"

rally sponsored by American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), Within Our Lifetime and Al-Awda: The Palestine Right of Return Coalition.

They didn't call for an end to violence. Instead they endorsed it as a means to eliminate the state of Israel.

"One, two, three, four... Occupation no more," they chanted. "Five, six, seven, eight. Smash the settler Zionist state."

"We don't want two states. We want '48."

"From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free."

Both chants call for Israel's elimination, with "'48" referring to the year Israel was created, and a Palestinian state "from the river to the sea" would cover all of what today is the world's only Jewish state.

American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) is a virulently anti-Israel group and one of the principal advocates of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movementagainst the Jewish state. It routinely sponsors conferences that serve as a platform for Israel bashers, and openly approves "resistance" against the "Zionist state."

(full article online)

Exclusive IPT Video: Blind Hate Against Israel Displayed at Times Square Rally


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ And the incitement against Jews in general with the modern excuse of Israel being "evil, corrupt, etc, etc" continues.  Who is going to step up and create laws putting an end to it.  Is this America?  Well, when asked to act during WWII, America failed.
> America, and the rest of the world, are again failing to act against very clear anti Jewish acts and violence against this one minority group
> Let us protect all Universities from these Political acts ]
> 
> 
> 
> Through the many conversations that I’ve had with students, their identities are firmly attached to Israel and by not mentioning that, we would be doing a disservice to the Jewish community,” he added.
> 
> “You can criticize Israel all you want,” Kahn said, “but this is just about saying antisemitism is wrong, and I stand firmly behind it.”
> 
> Shufutinsky told The Algemeiner on Wednesday that the resolution, as it was passed, “minimizes the experience of Jewish students on campus, who encounter anti-Zionism as antisemitism on campus every day. It also upholds the double standard that has been so common in conversations — denying the Jewish people’s right to self-determination under the guise of criticism of governmental policies.”
> 
> “The deliberate removal” of the clause denouncing descriptions of Israel’s establishment as “a racist endeavor” allows the Jewish people’s “existence in our indigenous homeland to be classified as ‘racist,'” Shufutinsky said. “This delegitimization is holding Jewish students to a double standard that categorizes our very existence and right to self determination as a ‘racist endeavor,’ which is another way of using the guise of anti-Zionism to disenfranchise Jewish students.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> GWU Students Pass Antisemitism Resolution, Strike Out Some Language on Israel


Cool, they left the bullshit out.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The West has never acknowledged the truth that this right doesn’t exist because there never was a Palestinian people. This was artificially invented in the 1960s, purely to deny the truth of the unique claim of the Jewish people by trying to rewrite them out of their own history and to claim ludicrously that the Palestinians were the indigenous people of the land.

By insisting that Israel has to negotiate ownership of this land with those trying to steal it from them, the West has connived at yet more aggression since the “Palestinians” have realized that the more preposterous their claims, the more the West redoubles its attempts to reward them.

However obnoxious, the Western mantra that the “occupation” and settlements are illegal is not the basis of the West’s amoral and hostile attitude towards Israel. This is rooted instead in the big lie the West has swallowed about the Palestinians’ rights, based on the falsehoods they promote about their own identity and agenda, and about the history of the Jewish people.

The West’s obdurate belief that negotiation is the correct and achievable course is why this conflict persists year in, year out—throughout the farce of the Palestinians’ repeated rejectionism and the misguided attempts to nudge them to the conference table, of which the still-unveiled Trump peace plan seems to be but the latest example.

And bang on cue, in response to this latest U.S. attempt to get the Palestinians to accept they have no option but to negotiate, they have threatened more violence. Of course: Their aim of destroying Israel is non-negotiable.

(full article online)

The issue of settlements is more than a land dispute up for negotiation


----------



## Sixties Fan

A forgotten massacre of Jews in Morocco, 1860 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terror group Hamas fully supports Human Rights Watch. (The feeling is mutual.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is exactly the pattern done by anti-Israel academics. Someone makes up a concept like "settler colonialism" and within years it is a recognized field of study, where opinion is presented as fact and previous papers are treated as legitimate no matter how sloppy they are, as long as they agree with what the current author "feels" must be true. Ideas like "Israel is an apartheid state" or "Zionism is racism" or "violent resistance is legitimate" or "Israel engages in pinkwashing" are accepted as not only true, but proven, because of previous papers by Israel haters.Then the more adventurous academics try to extend this house of cards into new areas - if Zionism is racism, then maybe it is sexism, too! Can I define "Israeli apartheid" as a form of genocide?

Over time, just as the article notes, absurd concepts become accepted in academia, and then when the time is ripe, it starts spilling into the real world, where people who think they know something because they read some papers are free to spout their opinions in op-eds - which are eager to publish writings of "experts" as they present themselves.

(full article online)

Idea laundering and anti-Israel academia ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

*Bias In The Media - Lital Shemesh*

Lital Shemesh, news anchor & journalist speaking at ILTV studio 
about how terrorism is reported abroad vs in Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Death threats screamed at Jews in London*

Yesterday on the streets of London anti-Israel protesters screamed
these death threats at Jews in Arabic:


----------



## rylah

*Dr Guy Bechor - Jews must leave Germany immediately. 
*
Footage of recent BDS and neo-Nazi demonstrations.

Dr. Guy Bechor: "Germany - that connects with what were talking about until now.
Chancellor Merker who ruined Germany forever, from 2011 when big waves of immigration from the mid east started - brought in about 3 million Muslim to Germany, today with Turks and others it's about 10%, 8 million and growing with "lam al-Shamal' family reunification which is about an additional million in a year including the immigration coming.

As a result of that Garmany, Deutschland as a I call it because it returned being Deutschland - goes through processes of Islamization. It's also terror, culture,crime and also to care for them, for they didn't come to Germany to work, they came to work illegally and receive welfare.

As a result of this Islamization, the deep right and the extreme right and Nazism are raising. 

The deep right which is the "Alternative to Germany" rise and  Nazism raises - and don't confuse the "Alternative for Germany" which is wonderful, they're pro-Israel, with the Nazis we just saw. 

There're Nazis! Mainly in the east but also in Dortmund which is in the west.
They raise and of course with it the tension increases - against Muslims, but also against Jews. And the Jews in the west find themselves unwanted. Because of the Islamists, Shia's, extreme and venomous Left along other factors. While in the east they're unwanted because of Nazis - who return marching.

In *G-planet* I show videos that freeze Your blood. How we see Nazis marching as if we're in the 1930's, You think it's a Hollywood movie. No - they really march this days, and in Germany they call it "freedom of speech". This is not freedom of speech, but like the Hitler Youth marching, terrifying.

And therefore listen well - there's no place for Jews in Germany! 
I say - they must get out now immediately. There're not many Jews in Germany, but the must get out, because both on each side threaten their lives.

And it is shameful for a Jew, all the more an Israeli to live in Germany!

There's a video of the infamous antisemite, published on my site, saying to the Israeli "of the Milky", who went to Berlin and ended at the center of this deceitful propaganda, saying to him this: "We've killed 6 of You, what do You have to do here"

This is what he says, and he's also right in this perspective!
After all that was You're going to live in Deutschland?! 
So if that's what You want let Deutschland treat You, what do You want from us?

Big shocks, that we are like the shell of the nut regarding all the trends taking place here - better to take distance - also from the Sunni/Shia conflict at all these great shocks going through Europe.

We're indeed really in the 30's, I'm not deterministic saying history repeats itself, but pay attention to its' strange circularity.

But now they're really messed up because they also have millions of Muslims.
They're having fun".


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Established in 1914, the Ordine Della Stella D'italia is one of Italy’s highest honors presented to global dignitaries who contribute in strengthening and promoting relations between Italy and other countries.

The Order was presented in a special ceremony attended by HE Mr. Fabio Cassese, the Italian Ambassador to Jordan, representing the Italian President and a host of Ambassadors to Jordan.

The Italian Ambassador read the official citation stating that Dr. Abu-Ghazaleh is "a close friend to Italy," and "a friend of all the international community."It turns out that the honoree is an antisemite.

From MEMRI, translating a 2012 Al Ghad interview with Abu-Ghazaleh:

_Abu Ghazaleh cites numerous examples of persecution of Jews, including their expulsion from various countries between the 14th and 18th centuries, and examples of leaders and public figures who spoke out against them: "Henry Ford saw the Jews as an international problem, and wasted much money on media and other means to wage a campaign against them. He also presented his ideas in a book called The International Jew: The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, The World's Foremost Problem [sic]. American president Franklin Roosevelt saw the Jews as an American problem, and claimed that the day would come when the Americans would regret that there were Jews in their midst...

He concludes: "The Jews became known for manufacturing lies and carrying out crimes and terror. [They] created a negative model for establishing a state when the occupation authorities began bringing the 'Haganah' gang into Palestine, and later enlisted all the armed Jewish movements, after calling on all the Jewish residents of all the countries in the world to immigrate to Palestine and establish a state [there]..."[3]_

(full article online)

Italy's president gives one of Italy's highest honors to an antisemite ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Established in 1914, the Ordine Della Stella D'italia is one of Italy’s highest honors presented to global dignitaries who contribute in strengthening and promoting relations between Italy and other countries.
> 
> The Order was presented in a special ceremony attended by HE Mr. Fabio Cassese, the Italian Ambassador to Jordan, representing the Italian President and a host of Ambassadors to Jordan.
> 
> The Italian Ambassador read the official citation stating that Dr. Abu-Ghazaleh is "a close friend to Italy," and "a friend of all the international community."It turns out that the honoree is an antisemite.
> 
> From MEMRI, translating a 2012 Al Ghad interview with Abu-Ghazaleh:
> 
> _Abu Ghazaleh cites numerous examples of persecution of Jews, including their expulsion from various countries between the 14th and 18th centuries, and examples of leaders and public figures who spoke out against them: "Henry Ford saw the Jews as an international problem, and wasted much money on media and other means to wage a campaign against them. He also presented his ideas in a book called The International Jew: The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, The World's Foremost Problem [sic]. American president Franklin Roosevelt saw the Jews as an American problem, and claimed that the day would come when the Americans would regret that there were Jews in their midst...
> 
> He concludes: "The Jews became known for manufacturing lies and carrying out crimes and terror. [They] created a negative model for establishing a state when the occupation authorities began bringing the 'Haganah' gang into Palestine, and later enlisted all the armed Jewish movements, after calling on all the Jewish residents of all the countries in the world to immigrate to Palestine and establish a state [there]..."[3]_
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Italy's president gives one of Italy's highest honors to an antisemite ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Funny Story:  The old bigot Henry Ford once stated he has never driven or even ridden in any car that wasn't made by Ford.  And yet, his last ride was in a Packard hearse.


----------



## Sixties Fan

French parliament adopts IHRA definition of antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Established in 1914, the Ordine Della Stella D'italia is one of Italy’s highest honors presented to global dignitaries who contribute in strengthening and promoting relations between Italy and other countries.
> 
> The Order was presented in a special ceremony attended by HE Mr. Fabio Cassese, the Italian Ambassador to Jordan, representing the Italian President and a host of Ambassadors to Jordan.
> 
> The Italian Ambassador read the official citation stating that Dr. Abu-Ghazaleh is "a close friend to Italy," and "a friend of all the international community."It turns out that the honoree is an antisemite.
> 
> From MEMRI, translating a 2012 Al Ghad interview with Abu-Ghazaleh:
> 
> _Abu Ghazaleh cites numerous examples of persecution of Jews, including their expulsion from various countries between the 14th and 18th centuries, and examples of leaders and public figures who spoke out against them: "Henry Ford saw the Jews as an international problem, and wasted much money on media and other means to wage a campaign against them. He also presented his ideas in a book called The International Jew: The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, The World's Foremost Problem [sic]. American president Franklin Roosevelt saw the Jews as an American problem, and claimed that the day would come when the Americans would regret that there were Jews in their midst...
> 
> He concludes: "The Jews became known for manufacturing lies and carrying out crimes and terror. [They] created a negative model for establishing a state when the occupation authorities began bringing the 'Haganah' gang into Palestine, and later enlisted all the armed Jewish movements, after calling on all the Jewish residents of all the countries in the world to immigrate to Palestine and establish a state [there]..."[3]_
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Italy's president gives one of Italy's highest honors to an antisemite ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


I've heard our cousins make great Italians... good luck to them all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The National Assembly of France on Tuesday evening approved a historic resolution stating that anti-Zionism is like a new and modern form of anti-Semitic hatred of the Jewish people.

The approval came after a number of rejections and a heated public debate surrounding the proposal.

French MP Meyer Habib presented the position of his party, the Union of Democrats and Independents, during the arguments for and against the law.

In a poignant speech, Habib reiterated the connection between the Jewish people and the Land of Israel over the years and explained why the approval of the proposal is important, not just to the person who is Jewish.

"French policy in the fight against anti-Semitism is a failure. There are outbreaks of anti-Semitic attacks. Twelve French people have been murdered for being Jews since 2003. Half of France's racist acts have been committed against Jews, even though they account for less than one percent of the population. Faced with this urgent [problem], there have been a lot of speeches, but few acts," Habib stated.

In his address, he addressed the fact that despite President Macron's statement in support of the law last February, no concrete steps were taken to promote it. "There is compassion, yes, but mainly lack of political courage. Evidence of this, the delay and inconvenience surrounding this law, which had to be passed unanimously, as in Germany or the United Kingdom."

(full article online)

Historic decision in France


----------



## Hollie

It’s what your Sitty wants. 




On Tuesday, leaflets published by the terror group began circulationg among the residents of the coastal enclave. The leaflets appear to be violent in nature, with black smoke and images of blood splattered across. 
Hamas set to renew Gaza border protests despite talks with Israel


----------



## Hollie

*Hurt Feelings Alert!
*

Tourism in Israel? U.S. charity's offer with Gaza hospital project irks Palestinians

GAZA/JERUSALEM (Reuters) - A U.S. charity building a tent hospital in the Gaza Strip is causing Palestinian unease by offering foreign medical volunteers the opportunity of weekend tourism in Israel, just across the volatile border.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to UN: Jews forced out of Arab, Muslim lands should be seen as refugees


----------



## rylah

*"Amen and Inshallah" - Brave Israelis On A Trip To Saudi Arabia 
*
The relationship between Israel and Saudi Arabia is mainly under the radar. There are no official ties between the two, but that did not stop two young Israelis from going on a trip to the Arab kingdom in the Gulf, with a foreign passport of course. In the documentation they sent from there, Riyadh turns out to be a welcoming city for tourists, including those from Israel. And - you wouldn't believe where they were staying for a kosher meal.

"We are driving through Riyadh, in Saudia with Israeli music..."


----------



## rylah

*Swastikas sprayed on more than 100 graves in Jewish cemetery in France*

French police have launched an investigation after Nazi swastikas and anti-Semitic graffiti were spray-painted on 107 graves in a Jewish cemetery near Strasbourg.

French Interior Minister Christophe Castaner, who visited the cemetery in Westhoffen, eastern France, on Wednesday morning, described the incident as a "heinous act of anti-Semitism."
"I want to say to those who think they can come here in the middle of the night and tarnish the memory of those who are buried here. Tarnish the memory of our French republic ... I want to tell them that we will not leave them alone and our means will be mobilized to follow up and act on this," he added.

The Alsace region has suffered a series of anti-Semitic incidents over the past year. Ninety-six graves at a Jewish cemetery were desecrated with swastikas in the French village of Quatzenheim in February.

France, which is home to 500,000 Jews -- the largest community in Europe -- has seen a 74% increase in anti-Semitic acts, according to French authorities, with 311 incidents recorded in 2017, compared with 541 in 2018.


*Full article (for proper context - watch the video in this link)*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The more interesting statistic is that "54% of those respondents who held one or more anti-Zionist antisemitic views also held one or more Judeophobic antisemitic views, and 63% of those respondents who held one or more Judeophobic antisemitic views also held one or more anti-Zionist antisemitic views. "

The 63% doesn't surprise me - most antisemites are also anti-Israel, despite the attempts by some on the Left to say the opposite. But the 54% of those who claim they are simply "anti-Israel" who also hold traditional antisemitic opinions should (but won't) be  a clear indication that the problem on the Left is not simply "anti-Zionism" but also the old fashioned Nazi-style Jew-hatred.

As the report says, "Although some people insist that attitudes toward the Jewish state have no connection to attitudes to Jews, our survey results suggest that if an individual holds at least one antiZionist antisemitic view, it is more likely than not that he or she will hold at least one Judeophobic antisemitic view as well."


(full article online)

Over half of British anti-Zionists also agree with anti-Jewish stereotypes ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

We have been told countless times how Muslims have to go through a gauntlet of oppressive checkpoints in Hebron. Entire NGOs are dedicated to documenting every incident and to harass Israeli soldiers.

Yet somehow, for the second Friday in a row, thousands of Muslims  have gone to the Tomb of the Patriarchs, the second holiest place in Judaism, to attend dawn prayers.

Hebron activists called on Muslims to come to the site in response to the tens of thousands of Jews who visited Hebron two weekends ago for Parashat Chayei Sarah.

There are no news stories about how Arabs couldn't make it. On the contrary, children were encouraged to rise and pray there, with no worries about Israeli security forces attacking or hurting them.

(full article online)

Somehow, thousands of Muslims manage to make it past those "oppressive checkpoints" in Hebron to pray at Tomb of the Patriarchs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Preserving the peace with Jordan - CarolineGlick.com


----------



## Mindful

Antisemitism has been called the world’s oldest hatred. Its roots are 2500 years old and go back to Greek Alexandria. An important reason for the longevity of antisemitism, is its ability to mutate and adapt throughout time. Jew-hatred has always attacked the central component of collective Jewish identity. In the middle ages, Jew-haters attacked Jews for their Jewish religion. In the 19th and 20thcenturies, Jews were attacked for their ethnicity and “race”. In the late 19th century, the German journalist Wilhelm Marr coined the expression “antisemitism” to make Jew-hatred sound more “academic” and “legitimate”. However, the Holocaust made the term antisemitism politically incorrect. In a post-Holocaust era, Jew-haters instead call themselves anti-Zionists. Instead of attacking Jews as individuals, anti-Zionists attack the world’s collective Jew – Israel. The idea that opposition to Israel’s existence is not antisemitic is beyond absurd. Imagine, “human rights” activists who deny that they hate Arabs or Black people while simultaneously demanding the destruction of all Arab and African Black countries.







Yes, Anti-Zionism is Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

IMRA - Sunday, December 8, 2019 PM Netanyahu: It is not wise just to annex


----------



## Sixties Fan

The woman – a white woman I might add – looked at me and smiled. "Are you Arab?" she asked. "No," I replied. "I am Israeli."

At that point, her smile disappeared. She began an impassioned speech against Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, but I promptly cut her off, saying, "I don’t want to talk about politics."

A few minutes later she attempted to restart the conversation. "I don't want to talk about politics or my country," I said to her in a polite but firm tone.

Then it began. "You are a stinking Jew, f**cking stinking Jew," she shouted at me on the packed bus. "All the f**cking Jews stink."

When the bus pulled up at the next stop, her two friends dragged her off as they were apologizing to me.

Some people came over to see if I was okay, including a Muslim woman wearing a hijab, who told me: "I am sorry for the things she said."

This all happened in Hackney, a trendy neighborhood in London, but it happens every day and everywhere.

(full article online)

Smiles for an Arab, hatred for an Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

These aren't anomalies. The entire Palestinian culture promotes dying for the honor of killing Jews directly to children.

And it is not only Fatah. UNRWA schools, funded largely by Europe, teach the exact same message to their students.

The same EU-funded PA just last month closed schools in order to increase the number of students participating in a "day of rage." Not a day of tolerance and human right - just rage against Jews and Israel.

Beyond that we have para-military summer camps by Hamas and Islamic Jihad that teach children how to use weapons. There is literally a formal program to recruit children to jihad.

It is astounding that the EU cannot say a word about this, and instead uses Human Rights Day as an excuse not to help Palestinian youth but to bash Israel - the target of the directed hate - in the name of human rights.

(full article online)

EU ignores - and promotes! -Palestinian child abuse for Human Rights Day ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Shiite protestor from Baalbek-Hermel recently asked to be interviewed by a reporter from Dubai’s Al-Arabiya TV.

The young man desperately wanted to expose the corruption and lies of Hezbollah, of which he is a member.

According to this protester, Lebanese people are starving because Hezbollah wastes all of the nation’s money on arms to fight Israel.

(full article online)

WATCH: Starving Lebanese Man Tears Up Hezbollah ID in Protest


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Libyan Jews Expose World’s Hypocrisy on ‘Palestinian Refugees’


----------



## Hollie

I don’t know, but somehow it seems inexcusable to hold Arabs-Moslems responsible for the the disastrous pratfalls they create. 



Deposed Fatah strongman slams ‘fascist, corrupt’ PA

*Deposed Fatah strongman slams ‘fascist, corrupt’ PA*
*Mohammad Dahlan says Palestinians should not blame Israel alone for their ‘disasters,’ criticizes Qatar for ‘politically motivated’ Gaza aid.*

Mohammad Dahlan, the ousted Gaza leader of the Palestinian Fatah movement, on Monday launched a scathing broadside on the Palestinian Authority leadership, saying it has become an “additional burden” on the people.

Palestinians should not blame Israel alone for all their disasters “because this exonerates us from responsibility,” Dahlan said.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I don’t know, but somehow it seems inexcusable to hold Arabs-Moslems responsible for the the disastrous pratfalls they create.
> 
> 
> 
> Deposed Fatah strongman slams ‘fascist, corrupt’ PA
> 
> *Deposed Fatah strongman slams ‘fascist, corrupt’ PA*
> *Mohammad Dahlan says Palestinians should not blame Israel alone for their ‘disasters,’ criticizes Qatar for ‘politically motivated’ Gaza aid.*
> 
> Mohammad Dahlan, the ousted Gaza leader of the Palestinian Fatah movement, on Monday launched a scathing broadside on the Palestinian Authority leadership, saying it has become an “additional burden” on the people.
> 
> Palestinians should not blame Israel alone for all their disasters “because this exonerates us from responsibility,” Dahlan said.


Mohammad Dahlan Was the Fatah coup leader against the PA in 2007. It is hard to figure him out.


----------



## Hollie

Hamas is doing some world-class islamo tap dancing in an attempt
to separate themselves from Corbyn and his humiliating defeat.



Hamas denies supporting Jeremy Corbyn in UK general election


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Adalah, as well as any so-called "pro-Palestinian" organization you can name, cannot even imagine advocating for Palestinian rights - which no one is against - and attacking the Jewish state. The two are one and the same.

Well-meaning people are saying that the IHRA definition of antisemitism may be used to chill free speech. There is no proof for this. There is also no proof that existing Title VI legislation, which could be used to attack free speech that could be descried as racist or xenophobic, is problematic. But for some reason the Adalah-style argument - that antisemitic speech must be protected on campus while anti-racist and anti-immigrant speech cannot be - has resonated with the liberal media and organizations.

(full article online)

Yet more proof that "pro-Palestinian" is a codeword for "inciting against Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> But Adalah, as well as any so-called "pro-Palestinian" organization you can name, cannot even imagine advocating for Palestinian rights - which no one is against - and attacking the Jewish state. The two are one and the same.
> 
> Well-meaning people are saying that the IHRA definition of antisemitism may be used to chill free speech. There is no proof for this. There is also no proof that existing Title VI legislation, which could be used to attack free speech that could be descried as racist or xenophobic, is problematic. But for some reason the Adalah-style argument - that antisemitic speech must be protected on campus while anti-racist and anti-immigrant speech cannot be - has resonated with the liberal media and organizations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Yet more proof that "pro-Palestinian" is a codeword for "inciting against Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> But for some reason the Adalah-style argument - that antisemitic speech must be protected on campus


Link?


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Adalah, as well as any so-called "pro-Palestinian" organization you can name, cannot even imagine advocating for Palestinian rights - which no one is against - and attacking the Jewish state. The two are one and the same.
> 
> Well-meaning people are saying that the IHRA definition of antisemitism may be used to chill free speech. There is no proof for this. There is also no proof that existing Title VI legislation, which could be used to attack free speech that could be descried as racist or xenophobic, is problematic. But for some reason the Adalah-style argument - that antisemitic speech must be protected on campus while anti-racist and anti-immigrant speech cannot be - has resonated with the liberal media and organizations.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Yet more proof that "pro-Palestinian" is a codeword for "inciting against Israel" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But for some reason the Adalah-style argument - that antisemitic speech must be protected on campus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Anyone against Israel should first consider what Israel has contributed for world humanity Vs what the Palestinians have contributed.  Perhaps Tinmore will educate us to Palestinian contributions for a better world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This has appeared in a number of Arabic media sites.

Erem News says Kuwaiti security authorities began an investigation, some saying that the Israeli "may have entered the country with a foreign passport."

Israel in Arabic is doing an amazing job in normalizing the idea of Jews and Israelis in Arab countries. Not only does it have a large number of Arab followers, but every time it publishes a video like this is gains huge coverage in mainstream Arab media - and eventually the idea of Jews in Arab countries will not be considered such a big deal because of that very coverage.

(full article online)

Another Israeli in an Arab country causes Arab angst ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mindful said:


> Antisemitism has been called the world’s oldest hatred. Its roots are 2500 years old and go back to Greek Alexandria. An important reason for the longevity of antisemitism, is its ability to mutate and adapt throughout time. Jew-hatred has always attacked the central component of collective Jewish identity. In the middle ages, Jew-haters attacked Jews for their Jewish religion. In the 19th and 20thcenturies, Jews were attacked for their ethnicity and “race”. In the late 19th century, the German journalist Wilhelm Marr coined the expression “antisemitism” to make Jew-hatred sound more “academic” and “legitimate”. However, the Holocaust made the term antisemitism politically incorrect. In a post-Holocaust era, Jew-haters instead call themselves anti-Zionists. Instead of attacking Jews as individuals, anti-Zionists attack the world’s collective Jew – Israel. The idea that opposition to Israel’s existence is not antisemitic is beyond absurd. Imagine, “human rights” activists who deny that they hate Arabs or Black people while simultaneously demanding the destruction of all Arab and African Black countries.
> 
> View attachment 293938
> 
> 
> Yes, Anti-Zionism is Antisemitism


Completely fake MLK quote, ya gullible turd.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antisemitism has been called the world’s oldest hatred. Its roots are 2500 years old and go back to Greek Alexandria. An important reason for the longevity of antisemitism, is its ability to mutate and adapt throughout time. Jew-hatred has always attacked the central component of collective Jewish identity. In the middle ages, Jew-haters attacked Jews for their Jewish religion. In the 19th and 20thcenturies, Jews were attacked for their ethnicity and “race”. In the late 19th century, the German journalist Wilhelm Marr coined the expression “antisemitism” to make Jew-hatred sound more “academic” and “legitimate”. However, the Holocaust made the term antisemitism politically incorrect. In a post-Holocaust era, Jew-haters instead call themselves anti-Zionists. Instead of attacking Jews as individuals, anti-Zionists attack the world’s collective Jew – Israel. The idea that opposition to Israel’s existence is not antisemitic is beyond absurd. Imagine, “human rights” activists who deny that they hate Arabs or Black people while simultaneously demanding the destruction of all Arab and African Black countries.
> 
> View attachment 293938
> 
> 
> Yes, Anti-Zionism is Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Completely fake MLK quote, ya gullible turd.
Click to expand...

Now, why did you not post the Real MLK quote for us to read, since you do know so much more.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sixties Fan said:


> Now, why did you not post the Real MLK quote for us to read, since you do know so much more.


That doesn't make any sense. The "real" quote would be anything he ACTUALLY said, as opposed to something he did not say. You really need to spend a little more time thinking things through before you post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why did you not post the Real MLK quote for us to read, since you do know so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. The "real" quote would be anything he ACTUALLY said, as opposed to something he did not say. You really need to spend a little more time thinking things through before you post.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the lesson.  

In other words, you cannot find anything that MLK wrote or said against Jews or Israel in a negative way.

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sixties Fan said:


> In other words, you cannot find anything that MLK wrote or said against Jews or Israel in a negative way.


Huh? I never said or implied i could or couldn't. You're incoherent.

Feel free to express the sentiment in the fake quote. Just don't be gullible enough to believe you are quoting MLK.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It turns out that Naftali is Youssef Al-Mebhanna from Kuwait. He grew up a Muslim but when he was twenty, after speaking with a friend from Qatar who asked him for proof Israelis are murderers, he realized that he was being told lies all his life. He became interested in Judaism and Zionism, and even though he never had a formal conversion he puts on a talit and tefillin every day, and he learned Hebrew from watching Israeli comedies.

Here is his interview and story, in Hebrew:



Last week he tweeted, in English:


https://twitter.com/naftali_benya/status/1202597336653946889


Last week in Kuwait I was about to get arrested by the authorities for my support to the Jewish right in the land of Israel. I quickly booked a flight to London where I am right now. Baruch HaShem I am in London right now and I'm safe and sound. I will keep you guys updated.


Naftali is now in England where he hopes to convert to Judaism and then make aliyah to Israel.

(full article online)

It turns out that Naftali is Youssef Al-Mebhanna from Kuwait. He grew up a Muslim but when he was twenty, after speaking with a friend from Qatar who asked him for proof Israelis are murderers, he realized that he was being told lies all his life. He became interested in Judaism and Zionism, and even though he never had a formal conversion he puts on a talit and tefillin every day, and he learned Hebrew from watching Israeli comedies.

Here is his interview and story, in Hebrew:



Last week he tweeted, in English:




Naftali@naftali_benya
https://twitter.com/naftali_benya/status/1202597336653946889


Last week in Kuwait I was about to get arrested by the authorities for my support to the Jewish right in the land of Israel. I quickly booked a flight to London where I am right now. Baruch HaShem I am in London right now and I'm safe and sound. I will keep you guys updated.


8
9:35 AM - Dec 5, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Naftali's other Tweets





Naftali is now in England where he hopes to convert to Judaism and then make aliyah to Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Such judgements — whether by publishers, editors, columnists or Jerusalem bureau chiefs — have long reflected the conventional Times wisdom that Jewish statehood is bad for Jews, especially assimilated American Jews, lest they be accused of divided loyalty. The problem with their reflexively negative response to the reality of Jewish settlements in Judea and Samaria — the biblical homeland of the Jewish people — is that Jewish history and international law undermine their claim.

(full article online)

The Legitimacy of Jewish Settlements


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is an excerpt from the Congressional Record, June 27, 1956, part of a very lengthy testimony about the Arab boycott of Israel and of Jews.

What is especially interesting here is that the section on Arab anti-Jewish propaganda shows that there was a transition period between direct anti-Jewish statements and seeming "anti-Zionist" statements, for all intents and purposes identical. The testimony says that the change was prompted by American public relations firms retained by Arab countries.

This is an early blueprint of today's anti-Zionist propaganda, just today it is slightly better disguised.
---------------

For those who insist that anti-Zionism has nothing to do with antisemitism, this history shows that they were identical in the 1950s and everyone knew it. The accusations against Israel today mirror those in the Arab antisemitic literature of 60 years ago. Given that the accusation of antisemitism was considered toxic, the Arab world slowly replaced "Jew" with "Zionist" but the intent was the same - to foment Jew-hatred worldwide.

(full article online)

Arab hate literature of the 1950s shows the transition from blaming "Jews" to blaming "Zionists" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

"Holding to one's Tzitzit" is a common coin of speech,
that refers to holding tight to Hashem and His people.

A picture worth a thousand words...


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the paper, Muselmani, who was arrested by the Shin Bet while trying to purchase a pistol, had met with a handler in Istanbul, who suggested he try to kill then Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat, then-MK and Temple Mount activist Yehuda Glick, or then-police chief Roni Alsheich.

The handler, senior Hamas operative Zacharia Najib, who was released by Israel as part of a 2011 deal that freed IDF soldier Gilad Shalit, offered another person weapons training in Istanbul for an attack in Israel.

The Telegraph also described police transcripts that included a Palestinian imam meeting in Istanbul with Hamas operative Hisham Hijaz in Istanbul, another Shalit deal releasee. Hijaz offered $20,000 in the meeting to the family of anyone who carried out a suicide bombing in Israel.

The paper noted that contacts between Turkish and Hamas officials are ongoing and intimate, with Turkish intelligence agency MIT working closely with the main conduit for the relationship, Hamas official Jihad Ya’amor.

Turkey has long maintained warm ties with Hamas, which have grown more overt as ties with Israel have chilled over the last decade.

(full article online)

Turkey allowing Hamas to plot attacks on Israelis from its soil – report


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ At long last ]

In first official visit, Prince Charles due in Jerusalem for Auschwitz memorial


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.

Five tons were exported so far.

This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.

What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.

Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.

(full article online)

Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,


Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.

The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
Click to expand...

Still more bullshit from you.  Why can't they export their goods through Egypt?  Oh, that's right, Egypt regards Hamas as a terrorist organization just as most to the rest of the world does.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  Why can't they export their goods through Egypt?  Oh, that's right, Egypt regards Hamas as a terrorist organization just as most to the rest of the world does.
Click to expand...

Ask the dictators in Egypt who get billions of dollars a year from the US.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  Why can't they export their goods through Egypt?  Oh, that's right, Egypt regards Hamas as a terrorist organization just as most to the rest of the world does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the dictators in Egypt who get billions of dollars a year from the US.
Click to expand...

You already know the answer, the Egyptians think of Hamas as terrorists, just as Israelis and most of the rest of the world does.  That's why the Gazans can't export their products through Egypt.  As a famous Israeli once said, sort of, when they love their children more than they hate Jews, that's when their borders will open up, but clearly  that's not going to happen in the foreseeable future.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
Click to expand...


Majority of Gaza produce actually goes to...wait for it....IDF.

So your silly stories about "produce rotted on the truck" is nothing but an anecdote.
Just a few days ago I read about a large export of strawberries that Gazans exported abroad through Israel.

That, in my opinion is already more than they ever deserved.
I'd seal them entirely, and see what their Arab brothers offer them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  Why can't they export their goods through Egypt?  Oh, that's right, Egypt regards Hamas as a terrorist organization just as most to the rest of the world does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the dictators in Egypt who get billions of dollars a year from the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know the answer, the Egyptians think of Hamas as terrorists, just as Israelis and most of the rest of the world does.  That's why the Gazans can't export their products through Egypt.  As a famous Israeli once said, sort of, when they love their children more than they hate Jews, that's when their borders will open up, but clearly  that's not going to happen in the foreseeable future.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I have heard those lies before.


----------



## rylah

*Egyptian TV Host Osama Mounir to Hamas Leaders:*
*"Dream on! You Belong in a Mental Asylum!"*

"...Bhiyat hartak" 
the title was a gentle "complement".


----------



## rylah

*Israeli intelligence helped Australia stop ISIS plane attack*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, Gaza farmers are shipping strawberries to England, Qatar and the UAE.
> 
> Five tons were exported so far.
> 
> This is the very beginning of the strawberry season, and some 2500 tons are expected to be shipped to Western European and Gulf countries.
> 
> What doesn't get much attention is that Israel is helping the process. Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel, and the strawberries earmarked for Europe are flown through Ben Gurion Airport.
> 
> Which is not the sort of news you see reported in the media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza ships tons of strawberries to England, Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza cannot export directly so it all goes through Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel will not allow Gaza to export directly so they must go through Israel.
> 
> The problem is that the farmers cannot plan for next years exports. Israel can, and has, slammed that door any time it wants. It wouldn't be the first time that Gaza produce rotted on the trucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  Why can't they export their goods through Egypt?  Oh, that's right, Egypt regards Hamas as a terrorist organization just as most to the rest of the world does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the dictators in Egypt who get billions of dollars a year from the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know the answer, the Egyptians think of Hamas as terrorists, just as Israelis and most of the rest of the world does.  That's why the Gazans can't export their products through Egypt.  As a famous Israeli once said, sort of, when they love their children more than they hate Jews, that's when their borders will open up, but clearly  that's not going to happen in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I have heard those lies before.
Click to expand...


Link to a YouTube video?


----------



## Hollie

Lecturing and demeaning the folks who supply their welfare money seems to be syndrome among the Arab-Moslem squatters masquerading as "Pal'istanians".


Aww, Khaled, you poor dear. How must it feel to be so entitled, yet, not taken seriously



Bing

“Many countries have offered aid to help Palestinians and to develop our country. But the aid does not come free. It comes with conditions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

My report into Amnesty International is now published and the 200-page analysis is available as a PDF for download. This research was some of the most challenging I have undertaken. I linked to dozens of Amnesty social media accounts and monitored the output of over 40 staff / volunteers.  Many of the case studies concern people who are (or were) instrumental in directing Amnesty’s focus. The research took several months and hundreds of thousands of social media posts were logged. The project was commissioned by Jewish Human Rights Watch

*Amnesty International bias*
Most people know that Amnesty International is biased to some degree, but even knowing this, I was still shocked at what I found.

There are clear political and discriminatory influences at work at Amnesty. Targets are not chosen for their actions but rather for their identity. A controversial action by India is almost certain to receive attention. Persecuted Christians are blatantly ignored. Attacking Israel is top of the list. Pakistan can literally make opposition figures disappear and Amnesty International can rarely even be bothered to yawn.

Every part of Amnesty’s arsenal spends a disproportionate amount of time attacking Israel. When fused together in a coordinated manner, the focus appears obsessive and persecutory. Campaigns against Israel are visibly better funded, more frequent and promoted with far more energy – than anything else Amnesty International undertakes. More worrying still is the alignment between Amnesty’s anti-Israel campaigns and the aims of the BDS movement, which leave little room for doubt that it is coordinated rather than coincidental. This claim will not surprise you once you have read the sections on their recruitment policy and their campaigns.

(full article online)

Amnesty International- from bias to obsession - the report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas hails ICC for readying probe of alleged war crimes by Israel — and itself


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish rabbi brings happiness to Arab youth on the streets of Hebron


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Forum of Mayors of the Gaza border communities condemned International Criminal Court Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's Friday announcement regarding an investigation into war crimes in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.

"The prosecutor should come out here and see what 19 years of war crimes look like with civilians subjected to shelling day and night," they said adding that they are victims of the crimes while the IDF is trying to protect civilians. 

(full article online)

Gaza border area mayors slam ICC prosecutor, "We are victims of war crimes"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Forum of Mayors of the Gaza border communities condemned International Criminal Court Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's Friday announcement regarding an investigation into war crimes in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.
> 
> "The prosecutor should come out here and see what 19 years of war crimes look like with civilians subjected to shelling day and night," they said adding that they are victims of the crimes while the IDF is trying to protect civilians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza border area mayors slam ICC prosecutor, "We are victims of war crimes"


*Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd*

Sderot was settled by Jews in 1951. According to Walid Khalidi in All That Remains, it along with the settlement of Or ha-Ner, founded in 1957, were established on the village lands of Najd, which means "elevated plain" in Arabic.*

Najd's Palestinian villagers, approximately 620 in 1945, were expelled on 13 May 1948, before Israel was declared a state and before any Arab armies entered Palestine. According to UN Resolution 194 and also the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, Article 13, Section 2, the villagers of Najd have a right to return home to their personal property and to their native village.

There were 82 houses in Najd. Children went to school in Simsim, two kilometers away. According to Palestine Remembered the village has been completely "defaced."

In 1596 Najd's population was 215.

Najd is fourteen kilometers from Gaza. Palestinian Arabs own 12,669 dunums in Najd although Israel refuses to honor their rights to their personal property, and refuses them their inalienable right to return home. In 1945 Jews owned 495 dunums of land in Najd and public lands consisted of 412 dunums.

Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Forum of Mayors of the Gaza border communities condemned International Criminal Court Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's Friday announcement regarding an investigation into war crimes in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.
> 
> "The prosecutor should come out here and see what 19 years of war crimes look like with civilians subjected to shelling day and night," they said adding that they are victims of the crimes while the IDF is trying to protect civilians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza border area mayors slam ICC prosecutor, "We are victims of war crimes"
> 
> 
> 
> *Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd*
> 
> Sderot was settled by Jews in 1951. According to Walid Khalidi in All That Remains, it along with the settlement of Or ha-Ner, founded in 1957, were established on the village lands of Najd, which means "elevated plain" in Arabic.*
> 
> Najd's Palestinian villagers, approximately 620 in 1945, were expelled on 13 May 1948, before Israel was declared a state and before any Arab armies entered Palestine. According to UN Resolution 194 and also the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, Article 13, Section 2, the villagers of Najd have a right to return home to their personal property and to their native village.
> 
> There were 82 houses in Najd. Children went to school in Simsim, two kilometers away. According to Palestine Remembered the village has been completely "defaced."
> 
> In 1596 Najd's population was 215.
> 
> Najd is fourteen kilometers from Gaza. Palestinian Arabs own 12,669 dunums in Najd although Israel refuses to honor their rights to their personal property, and refuses them their inalienable right to return home. In 1945 Jews owned 495 dunums of land in Najd and public lands consisted of 412 dunums.
> 
> Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd
Click to expand...


Now that’s predictable. “If Americans knew” is nothing more than a web version of a supermarket tabloid / conspiracy theory nutters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Forum of Mayors of the Gaza border communities condemned International Criminal Court Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's Friday announcement regarding an investigation into war crimes in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.
> 
> "The prosecutor should come out here and see what 19 years of war crimes look like with civilians subjected to shelling day and night," they said adding that they are victims of the crimes while the IDF is trying to protect civilians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza border area mayors slam ICC prosecutor, "We are victims of war crimes"
> 
> 
> 
> *Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd*
> 
> Sderot was settled by Jews in 1951. According to Walid Khalidi in All That Remains, it along with the settlement of Or ha-Ner, founded in 1957, were established on the village lands of Najd, which means "elevated plain" in Arabic.*
> 
> Najd's Palestinian villagers, approximately 620 in 1945, were expelled on 13 May 1948, before Israel was declared a state and before any Arab armies entered Palestine. According to UN Resolution 194 and also the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, Article 13, Section 2, the villagers of Najd have a right to return home to their personal property and to their native village.
> 
> There were 82 houses in Najd. Children went to school in Simsim, two kilometers away. According to Palestine Remembered the village has been completely "defaced."
> 
> In 1596 Najd's population was 215.
> 
> Najd is fourteen kilometers from Gaza. Palestinian Arabs own 12,669 dunums in Najd although Israel refuses to honor their rights to their personal property, and refuses them their inalienable right to return home. In 1945 Jews owned 495 dunums of land in Najd and public lands consisted of 412 dunums.
> 
> Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that’s predictable. “If Americans knew” is nothing more than a web version of a supermarket tabloid / conspiracy theory nutters.
Click to expand...

Typical bullshit propaganda response. Slime the source.

The same info can be found in many sources.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Forum of Mayors of the Gaza border communities condemned International Criminal Court Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's Friday announcement regarding an investigation into war crimes in the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem.
> 
> "The prosecutor should come out here and see what 19 years of war crimes look like with civilians subjected to shelling day and night," they said adding that they are victims of the crimes while the IDF is trying to protect civilians.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Gaza border area mayors slam ICC prosecutor, "We are victims of war crimes"
> 
> 
> 
> *Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd*
> 
> Sderot was settled by Jews in 1951. According to Walid Khalidi in All That Remains, it along with the settlement of Or ha-Ner, founded in 1957, were established on the village lands of Najd, which means "elevated plain" in Arabic.*
> 
> Najd's Palestinian villagers, approximately 620 in 1945, were expelled on 13 May 1948, before Israel was declared a state and before any Arab armies entered Palestine. According to UN Resolution 194 and also the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, Article 13, Section 2, the villagers of Najd have a right to return home to their personal property and to their native village.
> 
> There were 82 houses in Najd. Children went to school in Simsim, two kilometers away. According to Palestine Remembered the village has been completely "defaced."
> 
> In 1596 Najd's population was 215.
> 
> Najd is fourteen kilometers from Gaza. Palestinian Arabs own 12,669 dunums in Najd although Israel refuses to honor their rights to their personal property, and refuses them their inalienable right to return home. In 1945 Jews owned 495 dunums of land in Najd and public lands consisted of 412 dunums.
> 
> Sderot Built on Ashes of Ethnically Cleansed and Defaced Najd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that’s predictable. “If Americans knew” is nothing more than a web version of a supermarket tabloid / conspiracy theory nutters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullshit propaganda response. Slime the source.
> 
> The same info can be found in many sources.
Click to expand...


Hurt feelings?

Perhaps you are suggesting Press TV as a source?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ongoing War: A Blog: 16-Dec-19: Like talking to the wall


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

Why don't we wait and see just who files what criminal charges against who; - and - I wonder if the Statement : 20 December 2019 by *Fatou Bensouda**, Prosecutor*, International Criminal Court (ICC), means that there is actual evidence of a crime, and HOW the impending investigation will count the multiple sets of crimes.

•  Do the 250 rockets launched into Israel, on Saturday 4 May 2019, by Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) is considered as 250 separate counts, one count per day, or if the 4,594 rockets and mortars launched toward Israel In August 2014, Operation Protective Edge count as a single event?

•  Israel killed more Palestinian civilians in 2014 than in any other year since the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip began in 1967, a UN report has said.  Israel’s activities in the Gaza Strip, West Bank and East Jerusalem resulted in the deaths of 2,314 Palestinians and 17,125 injuries?​
•  So, is the proportional response allowed 1 HoAP kill per HoAP rocked launched, or 2 HoAP kills per rockets launched, just how do you make that determination?​

•  How do we determine when the Occupation of the West Bank and Jerusalem ends with Jordanian and the Occupation of Palestine as a State begin?

•  When did the Oslo Accords end, and the Israelis relinquish full Israeli civil and security control over Area "C" as agreed upon by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people?

•  Is Area "C"  actually Occupied Territory?

•  When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?​


P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that’s predictable. “If Americans knew” is nothing more than a web version of a supermarket tabloid / conspiracy theory nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit propaganda response. Slime the source.
> The same info can be found in many sources.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The ICC is opening its investigation, not a trial.  These and many more questions are not about to arise and will need to be answered.  

Another question is about to be asked.  Since the investigation is to cover the entirety of the disputed territories, is the Palestinian Authority going to be held accountable for HAMAS crimes?  OR  Is the HAMAS Government going to be held accountable for PA crimes?

And is now the case that the ICC can now advocate for Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters?  


_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> Why don't we wait and see just who files what criminal charges against who; - and - I wonder if the Statement : 20 December 2019 by *Fatou Bensouda**, Prosecutor*, International Criminal Court (ICC), means that there is actual evidence of a crime, and HOW the impending investigation will count the multiple sets of crimes.
> 
> •  Do the 250 rockets launched into Israel, on Saturday 4 May 2019, by Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) is considered as 250 separate counts, one count per day, or if the 4,594 rockets and mortars launched toward Israel In August 2014, Operation Protective Edge count as a single event?
> 
> •  Israel killed more Palestinian civilians in 2014 than in any other year since the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip began in 1967, a UN report has said.  Israel’s activities in the Gaza Strip, West Bank and East Jerusalem resulted in the deaths of 2,314 Palestinians and 17,125 injuries?
> •  So, is the proportional response allowed 1 HoAP kill per HoAP rocked launched, or 2 HoAP kills per rockets launched, just how do you make that determination?
> 
> •  How do we determine when the Occupation of the West Bank and Jerusalem ends with Jordanian and the Occupation of Palestine as a State begin?
> 
> •  When did the Oslo Accords end, and the Israelis relinquish full Israeli civil and security control over Area "C" as agreed upon by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people?
> 
> •  Is Area "C"  actually Occupied Territory?
> 
> •  When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that’s predictable. “If Americans knew” is nothing more than a web version of a supermarket tabloid / conspiracy theory nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit propaganda response. Slime the source.
> The same info can be found in many sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The ICC is opening its investigation, not a trial.  These and many more questions are not about to arise and will need to be answered.
> 
> Another question is about to be asked.  Since the investigation is to cover the entirety of the disputed territories, is the Palestinian Authority going to be held accountable for HAMAS crimes?  OR  Is the HAMAS Government going to be held accountable for PA crimes?
> 
> And is now the case that the ICC can now advocate for Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters?
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> • When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?


You can't claim self defense against an occupied people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The ICC is opening its investigation, not a trial. These and many more questions are not about to arise and will need to be answered.


NGOs and Palestinians have been giving the ICC information for years.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"This is a dark day for truth and justice. The ICC prosecutor has decided not to dismiss outright the Palestinian claim against the State of Israel. It is a baseless and outrageous decision. The court has no jurisdiction in this case. The ICC only has jurisdiction over petitions submitted by sovereign states. But there has never been a Palestinian state."

"The ICC prosecutor's decision has turned the International Criminal Court into a political tool to delegitimize the State of Israel. The prosecutor has completely ignored the legal arguments we presented to her. She has also completely ignored history and the truth when she says that the very act of Jews living in their ancestral home, the land of the Bible, that this is a war crime.  We will not be silent.  We will not bow our heads before this outrage.  We will continue to speak against this travesty of jjustice." --  Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, 12/20/2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two days ago PMW reported that the salaries that Israeli-Arab terrorist prisoners receive from the Palestinian Authority are illegal under Israeli law. In addition, PMW noted that as Israeli citizens, the terrorists should also have been paying income tax on their monthly salaries.

PMW concluded: “*The money has been paid and is paid to the terrorists must be seized relying on the rules regarding tax evasion and anti-terror financing laws*.”  

This morning, Israel’s Minister of Defense, Naftali Bennett, announced that he was doing just that. 

The following is a Hebrew copy of the order released by the Ministry of Defense, with translation of the visible text:

(full article online)

Israeli government seizes bank accounts of Israeli Arab terrorists, two days after PMW called for this action | PMW Analysis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chris Gunness was the highly unprofessional spokesperson for UNRWA for years, justifying Hamas war crimes and using his position to mercilessly attack Israel while always pretending to adhere to UN standards of objectivity.

This is the guy widely known to have a gay lover in Tel Aviv when he was working for UNRWA but never saying a word about the persecution of gays by the Palestinians. So woke!

He left UNRWA a while back, ostensibly to be a classical music podcaster. But apparently he missed the days when he could tweet out whatever stupidity he wanted about Israel and get hundreds of retweets.

In the past couple of days he tweeted some Christmas song parodies against Israel that prove (yet again) that his hate for Israel is what animates him, not his love of Palestinians.

(full article online)

Former @UNRWA flack @ChrisGunness crawls out from under his rock, praising Hamas for killing "collaborators" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australia rejected the effort by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to launch an investigation into the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, arguing that the matter must be resolved by the two parties at the negotiating table.

Germany, in a more nuanced stance, said it had full trust in the court, was confident the ICC’s judges would “address issues of admissibility,” and cautioned against politicization.

(full article online)

Australia rejects ICC Palestine probe; Germany warns against politicization


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Australia rejected the effort by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to launch an investigation into the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, arguing that the matter must be resolved by the two parties at the negotiating table.
> 
> Germany, in a more nuanced stance, said it had full trust in the court, was confident the ICC’s judges would “address issues of admissibility,” and cautioned against politicization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Australia rejects ICC Palestine probe; Germany warns against politicization


What are they afraid of?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia rejected the effort by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to launch an investigation into the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, arguing that the matter must be resolved by the two parties at the negotiating table.
> 
> Germany, in a more nuanced stance, said it had full trust in the court, was confident the ICC’s judges would “address issues of admissibility,” and cautioned against politicization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Australia rejects ICC Palestine probe; Germany warns against politicization
> 
> 
> 
> What are they afraid of?
Click to expand...


Who is “they”?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia rejected the effort by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to launch an investigation into the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, arguing that the matter must be resolved by the two parties at the negotiating table.
> 
> Germany, in a more nuanced stance, said it had full trust in the court, was confident the ICC’s judges would “address issues of admissibility,” and cautioned against politicization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Australia rejects ICC Palestine probe; Germany warns against politicization
> 
> 
> 
> What are they afraid of?
Click to expand...


That they're the next country to be judged by a Muslim who got her degree from a university which entry level is even less than that of Bir Zeit, and herself is accused of facilitating a ruthless dictatorship in her own country.

Same as if Iran's ex-minister of Sharia used the ICC to "judge" Canada,
for discrimination of LGBT's.

Any sane country would protest that circus.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Where in the Customary International Law (CIL) or International Humanitarian Law (IHL) does it say that?

This again is one of those pieces of information without any foundation in law.   



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't claim self-defense against an occupied people.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This claim is totally bogus.  Occupied people are subject to the law just like anyone else.  This is especially true when the Hostile Arab Palestinian attempts to harm the Occupying Power.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R



			
				International Law References said:
			
		

> Page 125 • INTERNATIONAL ORGANIZATIONS, GENERAL ASPECTS • ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PUBLIC INTERNATIONAL LAW •
> As a guarantee against excess of power on the part of the organization, certain powers are expressly excluded in many cases, although such provisions appear unnecessary in fact. Under this guarantee, States enjoy something in the nature of fundamental rights _(→ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties)_. The reservations of domestic jurisdiction _(Article 2(7) of the UN Charter)_ and → Self-Defence _(Article 51 of the UN Charter)_, the exclusion of matters relating to national defense _[Council of Europe Statute, Article l(d)]_ and the national regulation of questions of ownership in the case of the European Communities are examples of such fundamental rights.
> 
> Page 288 • Use of Force during Occupation: Law Enforcement and Conduct of Hostilities • International Review of the Red Cross •
> In respect of the law governing occupation, the recognition that an Occupying Power may enact penal provisions and take measures ‘to ensure the security of the Occupying Power, of the members and
> property of the occupying forces or administration, and likewise of the establishments and lines of communication’ reflects the unlawful nature of most resistance activities.
> SOURCE:  Fourth Geneva Convention, Article 64(2); see also Articles 65 through 68.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Where in the Customary International Law (CIL) or International Humanitarian Law (IHL) does it say that?
> 
> This again is one of those pieces of information without any foundation in law.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't claim self-defense against an occupied people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This claim is totally bogus.  Occupied people are subject to the law just like anyone else.  This is especially true when the Hostile Arab Palestinian attempts to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Law References said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 125 • INTERNATIONAL ORGANIZATIONS, GENERAL ASPECTS • ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PUBLIC INTERNATIONAL LAW •
> As a guarantee against excess of power on the part of the organization, certain powers are expressly excluded in many cases, although such provisions appear unnecessary in fact. Under this guarantee, States enjoy something in the nature of fundamental rights _(→ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties)_. The reservations of domestic jurisdiction _(Article 2(7) of the UN Charter)_ and → Self-Defence _(Article 51 of the UN Charter)_, the exclusion of matters relating to national defense _[Council of Europe Statute, Article l(d)]_ and the national regulation of questions of ownership in the case of the European Communities are examples of such fundamental rights.
> 
> Page 288 • Use of Force during Occupation: Law Enforcement and Conduct of Hostilities • International Review of the Red Cross •
> In respect of the law governing occupation, the recognition that an Occupying Power may enact penal provisions and take measures ‘to ensure the security of the Occupying Power, of the members and
> property of the occupying forces or administration, and likewise of the establishments and lines of communication’ reflects the unlawful nature of most resistance activities.
> SOURCE:  Fourth Geneva Convention, Article 64(2); see also Articles 65 through 68.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.

I say the the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.

Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Where in the Customary International Law (CIL) or International Humanitarian Law (IHL) does it say that?
> 
> This again is one of those pieces of information without any foundation in law.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • When did Israel forfeit the right of self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't claim self-defense against an occupied people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This claim is totally bogus.  Occupied people are subject to the law just like anyone else.  This is especially true when the Hostile Arab Palestinian attempts to harm the Occupying Power.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Law References said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 125 • INTERNATIONAL ORGANIZATIONS, GENERAL ASPECTS • ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PUBLIC INTERNATIONAL LAW •
> As a guarantee against excess of power on the part of the organization, certain powers are expressly excluded in many cases, although such provisions appear unnecessary in fact. Under this guarantee, States enjoy something in the nature of fundamental rights _(→ States, Fundamental Rights and Duties)_. The reservations of domestic jurisdiction _(Article 2(7) of the UN Charter)_ and → Self-Defence _(Article 51 of the UN Charter)_, the exclusion of matters relating to national defense _[Council of Europe Statute, Article l(d)]_ and the national regulation of questions of ownership in the case of the European Communities are examples of such fundamental rights.
> 
> Page 288 • Use of Force during Occupation: Law Enforcement and Conduct of Hostilities • International Review of the Red Cross •
> In respect of the law governing occupation, the recognition that an Occupying Power may enact penal provisions and take measures ‘to ensure the security of the Occupying Power, of the members and
> property of the occupying forces or administration, and likewise of the establishments and lines of communication’ reflects the unlawful nature of most resistance activities.
> SOURCE:  Fourth Geneva Convention, Article 64(2); see also Articles 65 through 68.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.
> 
> I say the the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.
> 
> Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.
Click to expand...


You write many nonsensical statements.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,






P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not exactly sure how precise the announcement is pertaining to Prosecutors [(International Criminal Court) (ICC)] decision to open a "War Crimes" Investigation _(under Article 8)_ into the situation in Palestine:

(i) War Crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip; 

(ii) Potential cases arising from the situation would be admissible; and 

(iii) There are no substantial reasons to believe that an investigation would not serve the interests of justice.​
This announcement is NOT clear as to which of the entities is being charged with what crimes.  And as I read your comment, you spoke specifically about "Apartheid" in an accusatory tone.  Apartheid is an Article 7(1j) _(Crimes Against Humanity)_ issue.  No matter what group you attempt to accuse Israel of racially dominating and oppressing, Israel has that segment represented as full citizens.  And in this regard, the ICC by charter terms, specifically stipulates that nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll. 
__________
Footnote
◆  _"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;_



P F Tinmore said:


> I say the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.
> 
> Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.


*(COMMENT)*



			
				CHAPTER VII said:
			
		

> *Article 51*
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defense shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.





			
				International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing said:
			
		

> *Article 2*
> 
> 1.  Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person unlawfully and intentionally delivers, places, discharges or detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility:
> 
> a.  With the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury; or
> 
> b.  With the intent to cause extensive destruction of such a place, facility or system, where such destruction results in or is likely to result in major economic loss.​
> 2.  Any person also commits an offence if that person attempts to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 of the present article.
> 
> 3.  Any person also commits an offence if that person:
> 
> a.  Participates as an accomplice in an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> b.  Organizes or directs others to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> c.  In any other way contributes to the commission of one or more offences as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article by a group of persons acting with a common purpose; such contribution shall be intentional and either be made with the aim of furthering the general criminal activity or purpose of the group or be made in the knowledge of the intention of the group to commit the offence or offences concerned.​



*(OPINION)*

I have a tendency to think that those pro-Arab Palestinians that consistently argue that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not" are exhibiting extreme antisocial attitudes,  All of which are harmful to society. behavior and a lack of conscience.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how precise the announcement is pertaining to Prosecutors [(International Criminal Court) (ICC)] decision to open a "War Crimes" Investigation _(under Article 8)_ into the situation in Palestine:
> 
> (i) War Crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip;
> 
> (ii) Potential cases arising from the situation would be admissible; and
> 
> (iii) There are no substantial reasons to believe that an investigation would not serve the interests of justice.​
> This announcement is NOT clear as to which of the entities is being charged with what crimes.  And as I read your comment, you spoke specifically about "Apartheid" in an accusatory tone.  Apartheid is an Article 7(1j) _(Crimes Against Humanity)_ issue.  No matter what group you attempt to accuse Israel of racially dominating and oppressing, Israel has that segment represented as full citizens.  And in this regard, the ICC by charter terms, specifically stipulates that nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> __________
> Footnote
> ◆  _"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.
> 
> Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER VII said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 51*
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defense shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 2*
> 
> 1.  Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person unlawfully and intentionally delivers, places, discharges or detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility:
> 
> a.  With the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury; or
> 
> b.  With the intent to cause extensive destruction of such a place, facility or system, where such destruction results in or is likely to result in major economic loss.​2.  Any person also commits an offence if that person attempts to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 of the present article.
> 
> 3.  Any person also commits an offence if that person:
> 
> a.  Participates as an accomplice in an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> b.  Organizes or directs others to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> c.  In any other way contributes to the commission of one or more offences as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article by a group of persons acting with a common purpose; such contribution shall be intentional and either be made with the aim of furthering the general criminal activity or purpose of the group or be made in the knowledge of the intention of the group to commit the offence or offences concerned.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(OPINION)*
> 
> I have a tendency to think that those pro-Arab Palestinians that consistently argue that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not" are exhibiting extreme antisocial attitudes,  All of which are harmful to society. behavior and a lack of conscience.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice data dump but you have not addressed my specific allegations.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how precise the announcement is pertaining to Prosecutors [(International Criminal Court) (ICC)] decision to open a "War Crimes" Investigation _(under Article 8)_ into the situation in Palestine:
> 
> (i) War Crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip;
> 
> (ii) Potential cases arising from the situation would be admissible; and
> 
> (iii) There are no substantial reasons to believe that an investigation would not serve the interests of justice.​
> This announcement is NOT clear as to which of the entities is being charged with what crimes.  And as I read your comment, you spoke specifically about "Apartheid" in an accusatory tone.  Apartheid is an Article 7(1j) _(Crimes Against Humanity)_ issue.  No matter what group you attempt to accuse Israel of racially dominating and oppressing, Israel has that segment represented as full citizens.  And in this regard, the ICC by charter terms, specifically stipulates that nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> __________
> Footnote
> ◆  _"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.
> 
> Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER VII said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 51*
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defense shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 2*
> 
> 1.  Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person unlawfully and intentionally delivers, places, discharges or detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility:
> 
> a.  With the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury; or
> 
> b.  With the intent to cause extensive destruction of such a place, facility or system, where such destruction results in or is likely to result in major economic loss.​2.  Any person also commits an offence if that person attempts to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 of the present article.
> 
> 3.  Any person also commits an offence if that person:
> 
> a.  Participates as an accomplice in an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> b.  Organizes or directs others to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> c.  In any other way contributes to the commission of one or more offences as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article by a group of persons acting with a common purpose; such contribution shall be intentional and either be made with the aim of furthering the general criminal activity or purpose of the group or be made in the knowledge of the intention of the group to commit the offence or offences concerned.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(OPINION)*
> 
> I have a tendency to think that those pro-Arab Palestinians that consistently argue that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not" are exhibiting extreme antisocial attitudes,  All of which are harmful to society. behavior and a lack of conscience.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice data dump but you have not addressed my specific allegations.
Click to expand...


Yes, he has.  You are just not intelligent enough to understand the language he uses.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

What specific allegation did you make?  The only specific crime that you mentioned was "apartheid."

Article 7 (1) (j) 
Crime against humanity of apartheidElements

1. The perpetrator committed an inhumane act against one or more persons.

2. Such act was an act referred to below or was an act of a character similar to any of those acts_ (“character” refers to the nature and gravity of the act)_.

(a)  Murder; 
(b)  Extermination; 
(c)  Enslavement; 
(d)  Deportation or forcible transfer of population; 
(e)  Imprisonment or other severe deprivation of physical liberty in violation of fundamental rules of international law;​
3. The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character of the act.

4. The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.

5. The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.

6. The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.

7. The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Nice data dump but you have not addressed my specific allegations.


*(COMMENT)*

What specific allegation?

Elements of the Offense

◈  The Israelis, as a perpetrator, committed an inhumane acts againt Arab Palestine(s), as the victim?  This is NOT one racial group over another racial group.

◈  What was the act?

◈  What are the factual circumstances that established the character of the act committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression?  Spefically let us know who are the players?  

※  Name the one racial group involved in the oppression and domination of another Named  racial group or groups.​
◈  What intended regime did the act intend to maintain?  There have been a dozen Israeli goverments established by a dozen Israeli leaders; a government, enone of which were authoritarian governments or leaders.

◈  Describe what inhumane acts were committed according to a fixed plan or system against what civilian population.  

◈  Who knew the fixed plan or system pertaining to the intended conduct to be particular set of actions.​
I think that this is much more difficult a task then you are aware.  But let me make it very clear.  When you "specific allegations," you have not made one as of yet. 

In my previous posting, I gave "a" specific set of international objectives intended to combat Hostile Arab Palestinian Criminal Acts directed against the people of Israel and its territorial integrity.  Thes acts were intended to cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population and untold damage to Israel's property. 

Further, I have specifically cited those International Laws that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have violated in the pursuit of inciting violence.

Other than making these wild allegations, with no specifics _(generalizations only)_, what events, since June 13, 2014, have you establish any of the basic criteria that would warrant criminal proceeding against the Israelis.  June 13, 2014 being the start date for the complaint lodged by the Hostile Arab Palestinians about alleged crimes committed in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem? 


_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> 3. The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character of the act.
> 
> 4. The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.
> 
> 5. The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.
> 
> 6. The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.
> 
> 7. The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.


I have been trying to make sense out of your post, however:

This perfectly fits Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character of the act.
> 
> 4. The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.
> 
> 5. The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.
> 
> 6. The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.
> 
> 7. The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make sense out of your post, however:
> 
> This perfectly fits Israel.
Click to expand...


You don’t understand.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh, yeah, keep spreading that obsession on Jews. 
1950 years......and counting...  All of your failures and suffering...it is all THE  JOOOOOS ]

The alleged assailant, Steven Jorge, 28, reportedly punched the 65-year-old victim in the face, knocking him to the ground, and then kicked him repeatedly. He also allegedly yelled “F*** you, Jew” at the victim, who was looking at his cellphone when the attack began, _CBS New York r_eported.

The NYPD Bias Unit is investigating, according to _CBS._

The attack was one of three assaults against Jews in New York in 24 hours, according to the Anti-Defamation League.

On Tuesday afternoon, a Jewish man was assaulted by a group of teenagers in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Crown Heights. The teens followed the victim down the street, with one hitting him in the head and knocking him to the ground.

(full article online)

3 assaults on New York Jews in 24 hours


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Oh, yeah, keep spreading that obsession on Jews.
> 1950 years......and counting...  All of your failures and suffering...it is all THE  JOOOOOS ]
> 
> The alleged assailant, Steven Jorge, 28, reportedly punched the 65-year-old victim in the face, knocking him to the ground, and then kicked him repeatedly. He also allegedly yelled “F*** you, Jew” at the victim, who was looking at his cellphone when the attack began, _CBS New York r_eported.
> 
> The NYPD Bias Unit is investigating, according to _CBS._
> 
> The attack was one of three assaults against Jews in New York in 24 hours, according to the Anti-Defamation League.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, a Jewish man was assaulted by a group of teenagers in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Crown Heights. The teens followed the victim down the street, with one hitting him in the head and knocking him to the ground.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 3 assaults on New York Jews in 24 hours



While I am very sympathetic to the victims of these outrageous attacks, this post isn't related to the IP conflict.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an occupying power because it has effective control over the entire area. It is in the attack phase as a colonial project. It is also apartheid. This muddies the water as to which rules to use.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how precise the announcement is pertaining to Prosecutors [(International Criminal Court) (ICC)] decision to open a "War Crimes" Investigation _(under Article 8)_ into the situation in Palestine:
> 
> (i) War Crimes have been or are being committed in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip;
> 
> (ii) Potential cases arising from the situation would be admissible; and
> 
> (iii) There are no substantial reasons to believe that an investigation would not serve the interests of justice.​
> This announcement is NOT clear as to which of the entities is being charged with what crimes.  And as I read your comment, you spoke specifically about "Apartheid" in an accusatory tone.  Apartheid is an Article 7(1j) _(Crimes Against Humanity)_ issue.  No matter what group you attempt to accuse Israel of racially dominating and oppressing, Israel has that segment represented as full citizens.  And in this regard, the ICC by charter terms, specifically stipulates that nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> __________
> Footnote
> ◆  _"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not.
> 
> Of course you can attempt to prove me wrong if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER VII said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 51*
> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defense shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 2*
> 
> 1.  Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person unlawfully and intentionally delivers, places, discharges or detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility:
> 
> a.  With the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury; or
> 
> b.  With the intent to cause extensive destruction of such a place, facility or system, where such destruction results in or is likely to result in major economic loss.​2.  Any person also commits an offence if that person attempts to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 of the present article.
> 
> 3.  Any person also commits an offence if that person:
> 
> a.  Participates as an accomplice in an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> b.  Organizes or directs others to commit an offence as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article; or
> 
> c.  In any other way contributes to the commission of one or more offences as set forth in paragraph 1 or 2 of the present article by a group of persons acting with a common purpose; such contribution shall be intentional and either be made with the aim of furthering the general criminal activity or purpose of the group or be made in the knowledge of the intention of the group to commit the offence or offences concerned.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(OPINION)*
> 
> I have a tendency to think that those pro-Arab Palestinians that consistently argue that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves and Israel does not" are exhibiting extreme antisocial attitudes,  All of which are harmful to society. behavior and a lack of conscience.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice data dump but you have not addressed my specific allegations.
Click to expand...


I has never seen someone lose so many arguments as you Tinmore. You should really stop defending Palestinians. You're terrible at it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bennett's proposal approved: Israel to fine Palestinian Authority 149 million shekels over terrorist funding


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sixties Fan said:


> Bennett's proposal approved: Israel to fine Palestinian Authority 149 million shekels over terrorist funding


It's about time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Plett Usher’s report  highlighted those unsupported allegations by claiming these were “*dark times for the Palestinian economy*” despite an obvious boom in tourism.

But contrary to the BBC claims, the Palestinian economy in the West Bank is reportedly flourishing, with Bethlehem one of the richest cities. Palestinian exports have  sharply increased over the past two decades from less than 16,000,000 USD in 2002 to over 90,000,000 USD during the past couple of years.  People working in the private sector — businessman, industrialists and merchants — are experiencing increasing prosperity. 

Those experiencing “dark times” are the civil servants paid by the Palestinian Authority (PA). Their salaries were sharply reduced as apolitical ploy by the PA to highlight its tax dispute with the Israeli authorities. The Palestinian Authority, furious that Israel had deducted “pay-to-slay” payments (money paid by the Palestinian government to terrorists and their families) from the tax revenues transferred to them, publicly blamed Israel for the reduction of salaries in the Palestinian public sector even while it covertly increased pay for its own ministers by some 67 per cent. 

(full article online)

BBC Deceives on Bethlehem


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 1930s*




*Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 2010s






*





Antisemitism and the conflict - explained in two simple maps


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  "Sixties Fan, et al,

Now that is extremely interesting.



Sixties Fan said:


> *Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 1930s*
> 
> *Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 2010s*
> 
> Antisemitism and the conflict - explained in two simple maps


*(COMMENT)*

Migration and Immigration usually have (Push-Pull) factors.  I'm not exactly sure what they are in this case.  While I'm sure "antisemitism and conflict" played a part in the egress, as these map comparisons suggest, I would hope that there was something else that attracted the Jewish Population to move along.  It does not say much (favorably) about humanity and the morality of the species if it almost entirely based on antisemitism and the incitement into conflict.

IF this is true _(that is "antisemitism and conflict" being the principle factors for the movement)_, THEN there can be no doubt but that we should examine much more closely IF this association consists of an interactions between two cultures, within the same species, which amounts to a predator (Islamist) → prey (Jewish) relationship.   

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  "Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Now that is extremely interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 1930s*
> 
> *Map: Jewish populations Europe and MENA region 2010s*
> 
> Antisemitism and the conflict - explained in two simple maps
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Migration and Immigration usually have (Push-Pull) factors.  I'm not exactly sure what they are in this case.  While I'm sure "antisemitism and conflict" played a part in the egress, as these map comparisons suggest, I would hope that there was something else that attracted the Jewish Population to move along.  It does not say much (favorably) about humanity and the morality of the species if it almost entirely based on antisemitism and the incitement into conflict.
> 
> IF this is true _(that is "antisemitism and conflict" being the principle factors for the movement)_, THEN there can be no doubt but that we should examine much more closely IF this association consists of an interactions between two cultures, within the same species, which amounts to a predator (Islamist) → prey (Jewish) relationship.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is both Islamic and Christian predators between 1930 and today.

Turn of the last century started with pogroms in Russia due to the publication of the forgery called "The Protocols of the Elders of Zion".  The Nazis, the Arabs, and others have believed and passed it on and have caused all of the Jewish migration out of many of the countries in Asia and Europe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Additionally, it’s important to note that Palestinian children never travel for treatment unaccompanied by a parent or (at least) a relative. COGAT informed us that “during the first half of 2019, over 2,700 permits were issued for children’s medical treatment, with a nearly equivalent number issued for accompanying parents”.  The image evoked by the language in the op-ed, of children alone in Israeli hospitals without family members, is, as with the broader narrative of the Indy op-ed, pure fiction.

(full article online)

Unpacking the Indy’s latest tale of ‘Israeli cruelty’


----------



## Sixties Fan

They paint themselves as a young and “cool” media outlet. But seeing what their producers, editors, and hosts have tweeted exposes who they really are. Things like “Zionism is the modern day Nazism.” And what about “It feels great to see Tel Aviv under attack on TV.” There have been tweets supporting Hamas and Jihadists. Plenty of tweets denying the Holocaust and the systematic murder of 6 million Jews.

(full article online)

The media network that's putting the next generation in danger


----------



## Sixties Fan

I wouldn’t describe J Street’s leaders as big defenders of Jerusalem. In fact, they denounced the U.S. recognition of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital, and they have criticized Israeli Jews for renting apartments in some mostly Arab neighborhoods in the city (funny, that sounds like advocating apartheid, but never mind!).

However, J Street’s official platform, on its website, says that it favors an Israeli-Palestinian agreement in which “Jewish areas of Jerusalem are secured as the capital of Israel.” And the tour groups J Street brings to Israel include parts of the Old City of Jerusalem on their itinerary.

The ICC might very well conclude, according to its own definition, that since J Street advocates committing war crimes, such as “securing” war-criminal parts of Jerusalem as part of Israel, and since it further encourages war crimes by bringing Jews to some of those parts of the city, then J Street is either guilty of war crimes or guilty of being an accomplice to war crimes.

It’s too bad that J Street hasn’t issued a press release denouncing the P.A. for inciting the ICC against Israel.

If J Street really was “pro-Israel,” as it claims, then it would be at the forefront of blasting the P.A.-ICC action. But regardless of J Street’s troubling silence, we can all learn an important lesson from this controversy.

The lesson is that it’s an illusion to believe there is any chance of reaching a genuine peace agreement with the Palestinian Authority. Its positions are so hopelessly extreme and unreasonable that even if Israel agreed to retreat all the way to the indefensible 1967 borders, and even if Israel agreed to violently expel hundreds of thousands of Jews from their homes, and even if Israel agreed to a hundred other P.A. demands, it would still regard many of the Jewish residents of Jerusalem to be war criminals and still demand the mass expulsion of Jews from major parts of the city.

(full article online)

J Street’s ‘war crimes’


----------



## Sixties Fan

_"Jerusalem is ours, our weapon is our Islam, and our ammunition is our children. And you, O my son, are meant for martyrdom."_

What does it mean for a little boy to be “ammunition”?

That is the question the UN Human Rights Council, UNICEF and every Palestinian child should be asking now that Mahmoud Abbas’s Fatah has declared that Palestinian boys should forget toys, forget childhood, and forget having a future – because they are merely “ammunition” and destined for “martyrdom.”

That is the unimaginable message that Palestinian Media Watch uncovered in a tale recited by a young Palestinian girl in a video that Fatah posted on its official Facebook page.

The tale starts with a little boy excitedly awaiting a gift that his mother promised him for finishing his food. However his mother shocks him: Instead of handing him a toy she hands him a rifle.

These are the appalling words that follow:

“He shouted loudly: ‘O Mommy! Mommy! What is this? Is this the gift?’

“She picked him up, hugged him, and said: ‘My son, we were not created for happiness.... They are cursed. Jerusalem is ours, our weapon is our Islam, and our ammunition is our children. And you, O my son, are meant for martyrdom.”

Is this anything but child abuse? Fatah is using the social media giant Facebook to tell its quarter-million Palestinian followers that Jerusalem is “theirs”, that Islam is the “weapon,” and that Palestinian boys are the “ammunition.” And shockingly, this formula is coming from the person who should be a child’s champion, defender and source of security: his mother.

(full article online)

Amnesty, UNHRC, UNICEF turn blind eye to abuse of Palestinian children  | PMW Analysis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Video roundup of Israel's improved relations with the Arab world in 2019 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Video: Why Is NY Times Downplaying Islamic Jihad?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?

Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.

Really, that's their argument.

And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.

(full article online)

"Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Wait, what?

Genocidal Islamic Terrorist franchises are bad at governing? 

That would tend to beg the question, “why shower Islamic terrorists with welfare money when they have a demonstrated pattern of behavior that ignores responsible governance and instead leads to theft of huge portions of their welfare money while squandering the rest”?








Let’s Tell the Truth About Hamas and Gaza

It turns out that genocidal Islamist terrorist groups are bad at governing. This shouldn’t come as a surprise. But apparently it is to The Washington Post. The newspaper’s January 2 dispatchdecried living conditions in the Gaza Strip, but failed to place blame where it belongs: with Hamas, the US-designated terror group that rules the Strip


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?
> 
> Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.
> 
> Really, that's their argument.
> 
> And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


They are constitutionally protected political parties and must not be treated with discrimination.

They are only "terrorists" to foreign name callers.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?
> 
> Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.
> 
> Really, that's their argument.
> 
> And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> They are constitutionally protected political parties and must not be treated with discrimination.
> 
> They are only "terrorists" to foreign name callers.
Click to expand...


^^^
This is the sick Palestinian/Arab/Muslim mindset.  Tinmore, are you sure you're from European descent?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?
> 
> Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.
> 
> Really, that's their argument.
> 
> And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> They are constitutionally protected political parties and must not be treated with discrimination.
> 
> They are only "terrorists" to foreign name callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> This is the sick Palestinian/Arab/Muslim mindset.  Tinmore, are you sure you're from European descent?
Click to expand...

What is wrong with constitutionally protected equality?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?
> 
> Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.
> 
> Really, that's their argument.
> 
> And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> They are constitutionally protected political parties and must not be treated with discrimination.
> 
> They are only "terrorists" to foreign name callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> This is the sick Palestinian/Arab/Muslim mindset.  Tinmore, are you sure you're from European descent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with constitutionally protected equality?
Click to expand...


You cannot compare Hamas to the Democratic or Republican parties.  Do those American parties promote killing innocent civilians?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a reasonable request not to allow EU finds to be redirected to EU-recognized terror groups, right?
> 
> Well, Palestinian NGOs freaked out, saying that if there are strings attached to the funding, they'd rather go without.Because to them, giving aid to these groups is righteous. The Palestinian argument is, essentially, we don't distinguish between terrorists and non-terrorists, so asking that the money not be given to terrorists is a form of discrimination.
> 
> Really, that's their argument.
> 
> And this argument is not only from Hamas and Islamic Jihad and NGOs that fund thm. No, the government of the "State of Palestine" is openly saying that terror groups should get funding like anyone else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> "Moderate" Erekat and Ashrawi tell the EU that paying terrorists is the right thing to do. EU tries to accommodate them. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> They are constitutionally protected political parties and must not be treated with discrimination.
> 
> They are only "terrorists" to foreign name callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> This is the sick Palestinian/Arab/Muslim mindset.  Tinmore, are you sure you're from European descent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with constitutionally protected equality?
Click to expand...


So, tell us about "constitutionally protected equality" for non-islamics in Gaza, for instance. 

Armed islamic terrorists performing street killings and throwing people off rooftops suggests a constitution only an arab-moslem could support.


----------



## Shusha

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with constitutionally protected equality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot compare Hamas to the Democratic or Republican parties.  Do those American parties promote killing innocent civilians?
Click to expand...


Ah, but you forget according to Tinmore there are no innocent civilian Jewish Israelis.  According to Tinmore, Jewish Israelis (which just means "Jews", let's be honest) are not protected persons.  It is legally and morally permissible to kill Jews (yes, even children).  Therefore, killing Jews is not terrorism.  Its just politics, from perfectly equitable, reasonable, political parties.  In fact, it is an act of heroism to kill Jews.  Its patriotic to kill Jews.  Its proper to kill Jews.  Its GOOD to kill Jews.  Therefore, the EU should fund the killing of Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with constitutionally protected equality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot compare Hamas to the Democratic or Republican parties.  Do those American parties promote killing innocent civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but you forget according to Tinmore there are no innocent civilian Jewish Israelis.  According to Tinmore, Jewish Israelis (which just means "Jews", let's be honest) are not protected persons.  It is legally and morally permissible to kill Jews (yes, even children).  Therefore, killing Jews is not terrorism.  Its just politics, from perfectly equitable, reasonable, political parties.  In fact, it is an act of heroism to kill Jews.  Its patriotic to kill Jews.  Its proper to kill Jews.  Its GOOD to kill Jews.  Therefore, the EU should fund the killing of Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  ⁜→ Shusha, P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, it is true.  Israelis are NOT in the protected persons under *Common Articles 3 and 4*.  It is a very complicated definition.  But in any event, all civilians of all nations/states are protected from abuse.

What the Arab Palestinians forget is that being a "protected person" does not mean they are shielded from prosecutions for misdemeanors and felonies.  Protected persons who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power can be lawfully prosecuted.



Shusha said:


> Ah, but you forget according to Tinmore there are no innocent civilian Jewish Israelis.  According to Tinmore, Jewish Israelis (which just means "Jews", let's be honest) are not protected persons.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, he gets this wrong every time.  



Shusha said:


> It is legally and morally permissible to kill Jews (yes, even children).  Therefore, killing Jews is not terrorism.  Its just politics, from perfectly equitable, reasonable, political parties.  In fact, it is an act of heroism to kill Jews.  It's patriotic to kill Jews.  It's proper to kill Jews.  Its GOOD to kill Jews.  Therefore, the EU should fund the killing of Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, I read that from any number of pro-Anti-Semitic and pro-Arab Palestinians and most often they have used Resolutions to justify their attacks, launches, bombings and other criminal acts of violence calculated to intimidate and compel the Israelis take some act that furthers their propaganda position in the various media outlets.

◈  A/RES/3246 (XXIX) • Armed Struggle - All Means • 29 November 1974
_Reaffirms _the legitimacy of the peoples' struggle for liberation form colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation by all available means, including armed struggle;

◈  A/RES/33/24  •  Armed Struggle - All Means  •  29 November 1978
_Reaffirms_ the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, particularly armed struggle;​
The Arab Palestinians believe their effort is working.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  ⁜→ Shusha, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, it is true.  Israelis are NOT in the protected persons under *Common Articles 3 and 4*.  It is a very complicated definition.  But in any event, all civilians of all nations/states are protected from abuse.
> 
> What the Arab Palestinians forget is that being a "protected person" does not mean they are shielded from prosecutions for misdemeanors and felonies.  Protected persons who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power can be lawfully prosecuted.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you forget according to Tinmore there are no innocent civilian Jewish Israelis.  According to Tinmore, Jewish Israelis (which just means "Jews", let's be honest) are not protected persons.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, he gets this wrong every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is legally and morally permissible to kill Jews (yes, even children).  Therefore, killing Jews is not terrorism.  Its just politics, from perfectly equitable, reasonable, political parties.  In fact, it is an act of heroism to kill Jews.  It's patriotic to kill Jews.  It's proper to kill Jews.  Its GOOD to kill Jews.  Therefore, the EU should fund the killing of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, I read that from any number of pro-Anti-Semitic and pro-Arab Palestinians and most often they have used Resolutions to justify their attacks, launches, bombings and other criminal acts of violence calculated to intimidate and compel the Israelis take some act that furthers their propaganda position in the various media outlets.
> 
> ◈  A/RES/3246 (XXIX) • Armed Struggle - All Means • 29 November 1974
> _Reaffirms _the legitimacy of the peoples' struggle for liberation form colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> ◈  A/RES/33/24  •  Armed Struggle - All Means  •  29 November 1978
> _Reaffirms_ the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, particularly armed struggle;​
> The Arab Palestinians believe their effort is working.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I can’t quite identify what efforts at destroying Israel the Arabs-Moslems believe is working. 

The wars aimed at Israel and initiated by the combined Arab armies have all been disasters for the Arabs. There has even been grudging acceptance of Israel by Egypt and Jordan. The KSA has even come to view Israel as something of a buffer between themselves and Iran. 

The wars fought between Israel and the Pals have ended disastrously for the Pals. The Pals singular focus on the destruction of Israel has consumed their very existence and while Israel has generated a world class economy and standard of living, the Pals still struggle with supplies of potable water and availability of indoor plumbing. Amidst the luxury malls for the few and the wealth achieved by the Islamic terrorist kingpins, the Pals, as a society, are little more than welfare dependent enclaves which exist on the benefits supplied by a UN sponsored welfare agency.


----------



## Hollie

This is your brain: The Bill of Rights: A Transcription



This is your brain on Islam:

_Sheikh Salem Salameh, member of Hamas Legislative Council and Deputy Head of the Palestine Islamic Scholars Association, said in a December 26, 2019 interview on Mayadeen TV (Lebanon) that it is inconceivable to Muslims that there are other Muslims who recognize and normalize relations with Israel. He said that this constitutes betrayal of God, of Islam, and of the Muslims, and that Palestine and Jerusalem are Islamic land belonging to all the Muslims in the world. He claimed that U.S. President Washington had warned the Muslims and killed Native Americans because they were Muslims who had mosques. In addition, Sheikh Salameh said that the U.S. passes rulings that allow the Jews to kill the Palestinians._


"Hamas MP Sheikh Salem Salameh: George Washington Killed Indians Because They Were Muslims; Normalization of Relations with Israel Is Betrayal of God, Islam"



Yes, ladies and Gents. Sometimes it is appropriate to point and laugh.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Hollie, et al,

While the PLO-Negotiation Affairs Department _(as well as other Arab Palestinian activities)_ have a stated goal of achieving a clear demarcation of agreed-upon _(Israel & Arab Palestine)_ borders → to reach an end of the conflict on the basis of the two-state solution.  *IF* one actually looks at what effort the PLO/PA is putting forward to achieve that goal, *THEN* you will discover that there is _(as you suspect)_ no effort at all being made to actively progress to achieve that goal.  

The PLO-Negotiation Affairs Department heap demand after demand _(Borders, Jerusalem, Refugees and Right of Return, Prisoners, Water, Security, Economy, Monetary Restitution, etc)_ and preconditions to a meeting between negotiators,  that they are (in effect) preventing any issue listed as being on the "Permanent Status of Negotiations" from being seriously approached.

*IF* the PLO-Negotiation Affairs Department → Palestinian Authority → State of Palestine wanted to have a meeting this week, *THEN* I am quite sure the Israelis would be more than happy to set-up such an arrangement _(absent preconditions)_.

But actually, the PLO-Negotiation Affairs Department → Palestinian Authority → State of Palestine do not want progress.



Hollie said:


> I can’t quite identify what efforts at destroying Israel the Arabs-Moslems believe is working.


*(COMMENT)*

WHY? *(RHETORICAL)* you might ask...  Because of the "Gravy Train Effect" _(the conflict is necessary_) to maintain a steady stream of revenue to all the various players; whether that be the backbone of management for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, the constant event planning program for authoritative speakers, the Anti-Israeli speaking tours and circuits, book sales for Anti-Israeli authors and publishers, the *ad hoc* working groups and committees of the UN _[not to mention the overhead for the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees (UNRWA)_], the skimmers of donor nation contributions that have made so many millionaires in Ramallah and Gaza, the political shadows that feed off the controversies, etc, etc, etc.  This conflict is not just a cottage industry, but a major source of revenue as big as any of the transnational corporations in the world.  Just imagine how many people would be affected, directly and indirectly, if the conflict were to suddenly come to an unexpected end.  This is not counting the war industry _(both the leagal and illegal)_ that support hostilities revolving aroung the different entities involved. 

When the benefits for peace out weigh the benefits the conflict produces, then and only then, will we see progress.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

I have recently been offering a presentation on the Strategic and Diplomatic Challenges for Israel 2020.

In this presentation I include the linguistic trend, used by the international diplomatic community, away from Israel’s original territorial legitimacy through the term “disputed territory” and arriving into “occupied Palestinian land,” an incorrect, devious and dangerous change of language to suit a narrative.


And, lo and behold, this morning I read that the EU just changed their official definition of Judea & Samaria from “occupied or disputed lands” into a shorter, simplistic “occupied lands.”  This fails to admit that Israel is occupying its legitimate land. On the contrary, it is part of the push to delegitimize Israel on its ancestral land in favor of an amorphous, undefined, “Palestinian” entity.

This is the new, contrived, anti-Israel definition of EU foreign policy under its new foreign official, Josep Borrell.

The bias against Israel has been a noticeable feature of EU foreign policy for several years, particularly emphasized under the foreign policy leadership of Federica Mogherini, a former Arafat groupie and disciple of Italian Communist, Massimo D’Alema. Mogherini rose through the rank of the Italian DS party, which emerged out of the Italian Communist Party. As such, her political dogma included sympathy for arch-terrorist, Yasser Arafat and a desire to reduce Israel’s legitimacy in order to create a balance favorable to a belligerent Palestinian ideology.

(full article online)

EU’s Misuse of Language for Diplomatic Advantage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember, this was written in 1970. Anti-Israel literature before this was crude and more openly antisemitic, pushed mostly by Arabs and Christians. The Soviet anti-Israel and antisemitic propaganda is still openly used and accepted as fact after generations of indoctrination - mostly in academia. 

(full article online)

The anti-Zionist tract that the Soviet Union gave away to Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> I have recently been offering a presentation on the Strategic and Diplomatic Challenges for Israel 2020.
> 
> In this presentation I include the linguistic trend, used by the international diplomatic community, away from Israel’s original territorial legitimacy through the term “disputed territory” and arriving into “occupied Palestinian land,” an incorrect, devious and dangerous change of language to suit a narrative.
> 
> 
> And, lo and behold, this morning I read that the EU just changed their official definition of Judea & Samaria from “occupied or disputed lands” into a shorter, simplistic “occupied lands.”  This fails to admit that Israel is occupying its legitimate land. On the contrary, it is part of the push to delegitimize Israel on its ancestral land in favor of an amorphous, undefined, “Palestinian” entity.
> 
> This is the new, contrived, anti-Israel definition of EU foreign policy under its new foreign official, Josep Borrell.
> 
> The bias against Israel has been a noticeable feature of EU foreign policy for several years, particularly emphasized under the foreign policy leadership of Federica Mogherini, a former Arafat groupie and disciple of Italian Communist, Massimo D’Alema. Mogherini rose through the rank of the Italian DS party, which emerged out of the Italian Communist Party. As such, her political dogma included sympathy for arch-terrorist, Yasser Arafat and a desire to reduce Israel’s legitimacy in order to create a balance favorable to a belligerent Palestinian ideology.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> EU’s Misuse of Language for Diplomatic Advantage




There was an interesting article someone put up here, some years ago, concerning the changing language (misuse of language) in the UN documents with respect to labeling the territories under dispute.  How it went from "territories" to "disputed territories" to "Arab lands" to "occupied territories" to "Occupied Palestinian territories".  Can't find the article now.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  ⁜→ Shusha, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, it is true.  Israelis are NOT in the protected persons under *Common Articles 3 and 4*.  It is a very complicated definition.  But in any event, all civilians of all nations/states are protected from abuse.
> 
> What the Arab Palestinians forget is that being a "protected person" does not mean they are shielded from prosecutions for misdemeanors and felonies.  Protected persons who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power can be lawfully prosecuted.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you forget according to Tinmore there are no innocent civilian Jewish Israelis.  According to Tinmore, Jewish Israelis (which just means "Jews", let's be honest) are not protected persons.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, he gets this wrong every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is legally and morally permissible to kill Jews (yes, even children).  Therefore, killing Jews is not terrorism.  Its just politics, from perfectly equitable, reasonable, political parties.  In fact, it is an act of heroism to kill Jews.  It's patriotic to kill Jews.  It's proper to kill Jews.  Its GOOD to kill Jews.  Therefore, the EU should fund the killing of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, I read that from any number of pro-Anti-Semitic and pro-Arab Palestinians and most often they have used Resolutions to justify their attacks, launches, bombings and other criminal acts of violence calculated to intimidate and compel the Israelis take some act that furthers their propaganda position in the various media outlets.
> 
> ◈  A/RES/3246 (XXIX) • Armed Struggle - All Means • 29 November 1974
> _Reaffirms _the legitimacy of the peoples' struggle for liberation form colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> ◈  A/RES/33/24  •  Armed Struggle - All Means  •  29 November 1978
> _Reaffirms_ the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, particularly armed struggle;​
> The Arab Palestinians believe their effort is working.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can’t quite identify what efforts at destroying Israel the Arabs-Moslems believe is working.
> 
> The wars aimed at Israel and initiated by the combined Arab armies have all been disasters for the Arabs. There has even been grudging acceptance of Israel by Egypt and Jordan. The KSA has even come to view Israel as something of a buffer between themselves and Iran.
> 
> The wars fought between Israel and the Pals have ended disastrously for the Pals. The Pals singular focus on the destruction of Israel has consumed their very existence and while Israel has generated a world class economy and standard of living, the Pals still struggle with supplies of potable water and availability of indoor plumbing. Amidst the luxury malls for the few and the wealth achieved by the Islamic terrorist kingpins, the Pals, as a society, are little more than welfare dependent enclaves which exist on the benefits supplied by a UN sponsored welfare agency.
Click to expand...


Yes, and despite all of this Israel has tried over & over again for many years to help improve life for the Palestinians.  And just look at today's Palestinian thank you to Israel.

https://embassies.gov.il/MFA/FOREIGNPOLICY/Peace/HUMANITARIAN/Pages/Departments.aspx?WPID=WPQ2&PN=8


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. Have the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal’istanians run into a shortage of disposable children to use at the border gee-had?



Palestinians launch anti-Israel dawn prayer protests

Palestinians have launched a new campaign called The Great Fajr to protest Israeli presence and measures at the Temple Mount in Jerusalem and Tomb of the Patriarchs (Cave of Machpelah) in Hebron


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Oh, my. Have the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal’istanians run into a shortage of disposable children to use at the border gee-had?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians launch anti-Israel dawn prayer protests
> 
> Palestinians have launched a new campaign called The Great Fajr to protest Israeli presence and measures at the Temple Mount in Jerusalem and Tomb of the Patriarchs (Cave of Machpelah) in Hebron




I am LOVING this idea.  Let's do this.  We'll have a Jewish section and a Muslim section up on the Temple Mount and we'll see who can out-pray the other.  The first to use a weapon or do anything other than pray loses and abandons the Temple Mount for good.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Time to get ready for this year's months-long "Israel Apartheid Week" with some new examples of how Israel accepts people of all colors, faiths and backgrounds.



Full story here.

Latest "Apartheid?" poster ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

With a gathering or world leaders for the Holocaust meet, one might expect islamic terrorists to stage attacks. 




Sign up to the Daily Edition newsletter | The Times of Israel



WITH WORLD LEADERS GATHERED IN JERUSALEM
*Egypt said involved in ‘intensive efforts’ to rein in Hamas, end balloon attacks*

IDF beefs up defenses amid fears Gaza terror groups intend to fire rockets to disrupt international Holocaust meet on Thursday, avenge killing of 3 Palestinians
By TOI STAFF and AGENCIESToday, 1:21 am  1



A spokesman for the armed wing of Gaza-ruling Hamas terror group talks to the press in the town of Khan Younis, southern Gaza Strip, November 11, 2019. (AP Photo/ Hatem Moussa)


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And British Christianity continues to show.....no need to wonder why ]

*Prince Charles in Bethlehem: ‘It breaks my heart’ to see Palestinian suffering*

*Speech by heir to the UK throne, urging ‘freedom, justice, equality,’ described by TV station as ‘biggest show of support ever’ for the Palestinians by a member of the royal family*

(full article online)

Prince Charles in Bethlehem: ‘It breaks my heart’ to see Palestinian suffering


----------



## rylah

*Arab Sheikh Finds Shelter in Jewish Settlement*


He's not the only one running from the PA death sentence,
but among the few who dared go public.


----------



## Hollie

The head of Palestine’s de facto sitting government was in Malaysia for a courtesy visit to the country’s Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad
Hamas chief Ismail Haniyeh says the Trump administration’s ‘deal of the century’ will end any hope of a two-state solution to the Israel-Palestine conflict
Beware Trump’s ‘deal of the century’, warns Hamas chief in Malaysia




Palestine’s de facto head of government recently given the Bum’s Rush out of Gaza’istan by the Egyptian government is in a panic with the status quo in jeopardy, 

Hamas has a decades old Islamic terrorist syndicate financed by UNRWA and a decades old criminal enterprise to protect. Their established Islamic terrorist infrastructure is under threat with any possible change to the status quo.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new report issued on Monday by the research institute NGO Monitor found that eight Palestinian NGOs, which receive support from Western nations, maintain ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a terrorist organization.

NGO Monitor claimed that the Netherlands, Switzerland, Spain, Germany, France, Ireland, Norway, and Belgium funneled millions of dollars to the Palestinian groups. The support was not limited to EU countries as the US, Canada and Japan were also among the donors. UN-OCHA and UNICEF were among the international organizations who also donate. 

Over 70 current and former staff, board members, and general assembly members, as well as senior management and founders at these NGOs have direct ties to the PFLP, the report found.  

(full article online)

Western world nations support terror-linked Palestinian NGOs - report


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Incitement to Genocide of Jews *
*Widespread Inside **US Mosques*

Exactly what happened in the mosques in France 15 years ago is happening today in the U.S., says Israeli investigative journalist and Arab Affairs expert Zvi Yehezkeli.

In this video, Yehezkeli, who went undercover in the U.S. last year, says anti-Semitism and incitement to genocide of Jews have become prevalent in mosques across the country, while the American government remains unaware.

The Jewish community has not responded either, he adds.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Territorial conflicts have existed throughout history. But the establishment of the United Nations, whose core principles include the inviolability of borders and the inadmissibility of the use of force to change them, led to the proliferation of protracted conflicts. Previously, sustained control over territory led to eventual acceptance of the prevailing power’s claims to sovereignty. Today, the United Nations prevents recognition of such claims but remains largely incapable of influencing the status quo, leaving territories in an enduring twilight zone. Such territories include, but are not limited to: Crimea, Donbas, Northern Cyprus, the West Bank, Kashmir, The Armenia-Azerbaijan Conflict, South Ossetia, Abkhazia, Transnistria, and Western Sahara.3

The problem is not simply that the United Nations, United States, European Union, private corporations, and NGOs act in a highly inconsistent manner. It is that their policies are selective and often reveal biases that underscore deeper problems in the international system. For example, Russia occupies territories the United States and European Union recognize as parts of Ukraine, Georgia, and Moldova, yet Crimea is the only Russian-occupied territory subject to Western sanctions. By contrast, products from Russian-controlled Transnistria enter the United States as products of Moldova, and the European Union allows Transnistria to enjoy the benefits of a trade agreement with Moldova. The United States and European Union demand specific labeling of goods produced in Jewish settlements in the West Bank and prohibit them from being labeled Israeli products. Yet products from Nagorno-Karabakh – which the United States and European Union recognize as part of Azerbaijan – freely enter Western markets labeled as products of Armenia.

Today, several occupying powers try to mask their control by setting up proxy regimes, such as the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus (TRNC) or similar entities in Transnistria and Nagorno-Karabakh. While these proxies do not secure international recognition, the fiction of their autonomy benefits the occupier. By contrast, countries that acknowledge their direct role in a territorial dispute tend to face greater external pressure than those that exercise control by proxy.

(full article online)

FDD | Occupied Elsewhere


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Territorial conflicts have existed throughout history. But the establishment of the United Nations, whose core principles include the inviolability of borders and the inadmissibility of the use of force to change them, led to the proliferation of protracted conflicts. Previously, sustained control over territory led to eventual acceptance of the prevailing power’s claims to sovereignty. Today, the United Nations prevents recognition of such claims but remains largely incapable of influencing the status quo, leaving territories in an enduring twilight zone. Such territories include, but are not limited to: Crimea, Donbas, Northern Cyprus, the West Bank, Kashmir, The Armenia-Azerbaijan Conflict, South Ossetia, Abkhazia, Transnistria, and Western Sahara.3
> 
> The problem is not simply that the United Nations, United States, European Union, private corporations, and NGOs act in a highly inconsistent manner. It is that their policies are selective and often reveal biases that underscore deeper problems in the international system. For example, Russia occupies territories the United States and European Union recognize as parts of Ukraine, Georgia, and Moldova, yet Crimea is the only Russian-occupied territory subject to Western sanctions. By contrast, products from Russian-controlled Transnistria enter the United States as products of Moldova, and the European Union allows Transnistria to enjoy the benefits of a trade agreement with Moldova. The United States and European Union demand specific labeling of goods produced in Jewish settlements in the West Bank and prohibit them from being labeled Israeli products. Yet products from Nagorno-Karabakh – which the United States and European Union recognize as part of Azerbaijan – freely enter Western markets labeled as products of Armenia.
> 
> Today, several occupying powers try to mask their control by setting up proxy regimes, such as the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus (TRNC) or similar entities in Transnistria and Nagorno-Karabakh. While these proxies do not secure international recognition, the fiction of their autonomy benefits the occupier. By contrast, countries that acknowledge their direct role in a territorial dispute tend to face greater external pressure than those that exercise control by proxy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> FDD | Occupied Elsewhere



Great article, Sixties.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mahmoud Abbas’s map is a lie, as it suggests that the entire land, from the river to the sea (depicted on the first map), is, or was at some point, theirs, and that any proposal which involves a Jewish state within this territory, is, by definition, a Palestinian territorial compromise.  It further falsely implies that the current US peace plan (represented by the fourth map) would grant them territory equal to 15% of “their” land.  Palestinians who use this map are attempting to convince people that Jews have been gobbling up more and more “Palestinian land” by creating a false history in which Israel had supplanted a pre-existing Palestinian state.

However, the first map simply shows British Mandatory Palestine (minus Transjordan): that is, land controlled by the British from 1920-48, which previously was controlled by the Ottoman Turkish Empire. In fact, none of pre-1948 “Palestine” was ever under the political authority or Palestinians/Arabs.

The second map represents the 1947 UN Partition Plan, suggesting the borders of independent Arab (Palestinian) and Jewish states. Arab/Palestinian leadership rejected the plan, whilst the Jewish leadership accepted it.  When Israel declared independence in May, 1948, these were the borders that were going to represent their state.  However, Arabs, who opposed any independent Jewish state, launched a war of annihilation, which they lost and resulted in armistice lines that gave Israel more territory, depicted in the third map.

The third map represents the boundaries from 1949 until 1967, with the West Bank and east Jerusalem controlled by Jordan and Gaza controlled by Egypt. Neither country, during that time, created a Palestinian state in those territories. In June 1967, Arab armies again tried unsuccessfully to destroy the Jewish state.  The Arab defeat resulted in Israeli control of the West Bank, Gaza and east Jerusalem. (Israel withdrew its military from large areas of the West Bank in the 90s, and completely withdrew from Gaza in 2005).

The fourth map is supposed to represent the current US peace offer, but even that represents a lie, as it omits the access roads connecting what would be Palestinian territory, as well as parts of southern Israel that would become part of Palestine.

(full article online)

://ukmediawatch.org/2020/02/02/daily-mail-legitimises-four-palestinian-maps-that-lie/


----------



## Hollie

Let's face it Abu. The status quo is what pays for your $50 million dollar presidential jet and has financed your personal fortune. 



"Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas: We Say “No, No, No” to the Deal of the Century One Thousand Times; We Are Not a Terrorist People, But We Deserve To Live; We Should Unite with Hamas"


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/watch-israel-groups-music-rocks-the-super-bowl


----------



## Hollie

There's a PA sharia judge laying down the islamo-party line on who's naughty or nice. 
*


Top PA official threatened: Whoever accepts Trump’s peace plan - "the filth of the century" - "will pay the price of treason" | PMW Analysis

Top PA official threatened: Whoever accepts Trump’s peace plan - "the filth of the century" - "will pay the price of treason"

*
Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Feb 4, 2020

*Top PA official encouraged Martyrdom:*
*Better to fight and die as Martyrs than to accept Trump’s deal – “We welcome death for Allah”
*
A few days prior to US President Trump’s revelation of his peace plan, top PA official Mahmoud Al-Habbash, who is Supreme Shari’ah Judge and Chairman of the Supreme Council for Shari'ah Justice, warned that acceptance of Trump’s deal is “humiliating,” and “shameful,” and even threatened that whoever does accept it “will pay the price of treason.”


----------



## Hollie

It seems the "Country of Pal'istan" (which, as we know was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924), is ramping up islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israelis. 

Drive-by shootings, car ramming, etc., all encouraged, aided and abetted by the government.

That sounds more like an islamic terrorist / organized crime syndicate than the expected islamic paradise where dreams come true. 



Shooting attack in West Bank hours after Temple Mount attack

An Israeli soldier was wounded in a drive-by shooting attack near the West Bank settlement of Dolev in the third attack against Israeli troops in less than 12 hours.


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

But before 1967, not one Arab stamp ever featured Jerusalem as its theme. (Saudi Arabia featured the Kaaba in Mecca in a 1965 stamp.)

Stamps tell you a lot about the priorities of the nations. Before 1967 there were plenty of Arab stamps that were anti-Israel.  But no Arab nation felt that Jerusalem was worth commemorating - until the Jews too control of it.

(full article online)

Funny how no Arab stamps mentioned Jerusalem before 1967 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Foreign Minister Yisrael Katz congratulated Al-Jazeera presenter Faisal al-Qasim who said that “Zionism was the most successful project in the 20th century.”

Al-Qasim often publishes polls for his 5.5 million followers on Twitter on various issues.

In a previous tweet, al-Qasim commented that the Zionist project succeeded, unlike the failed Arab projects, an assertion that angered many of his followers “who considered the tweet a kind of praise for the Zionists.”

(full article online)

Al Jazeera Poll: 82 Percent Say ‘Israel More Advanced and Successful’ than Arab Regimes


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the advertisement, the photo marathon will take place from March 22 to March 28 and “priority will be given to photographers who did not visit the occupied Palestinian territory previously.”

After the marathon, the photos will be exhibited in “Palestine and Europe.”

Matan Peleg, CEO of the pro-Israel watchdog organization Im Tirtzu, blasted the EU and called on it to end its “sick obsession” with Israel.

“This is yet another instance in which the European Union is using the hard-earned taxes of its citizens in order to slander and delegitimize Israel,” said Peleg.

“Instead, the EU should be asking what happened to the millions of euros they gave to the Palestinian Authority, other than going toward paying the salaries of terrorists,” continued Peleg.

(full article online)

New EU Project Invites Photographers to ‘Occupied Palestinian Territory’


----------



## Hollie

The very latest Pali scam comes right outvof the Pallywood playbook.
Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: Baby in the Box Edition



*Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: Baby in the Box Edition*
By
David Lange
 -
February 11, 2020
2310
A palestinian “journalist” has tweeted this heartbreaking photo from Gaza:





Except it isn’t – from Gaza, that is. It is from Idomeni, Greece.















Surely if Gaza was as bad as these propagandists claim, it should be easy to find an authentic photo from there, instead of constantly trying to pass of photos from other parts of the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

So I guess they will not be visiting Jewish communities? No balanced picture here, eh?

I cannot wait to see what photographs they will produce. Will they have someone throw rocks at IDF soldiers or taunt them in the way the Tamimi’s know best? That will surely produce some really good photographs of the “occupation army” at work.

Or perhaps they will photograph Jewish NGOers joining Arabs in planting young olive trees in their land-grabbing activism on behalf of the PA.

In any case, the candidate for the trip must send, together with his or her photography portfolio, a:

[Motivation letter (please include your motivation behind your participation and the means to be employed to ensure a wide dissemination of the outcome of this visit in Europe)]

Now, I would love to see the submitted motivation letters. Will we see overt or covert hatred of the Jews (disguised as hatred of Israel in the latter case)? Perhaps it will be more in terms of love for the underdog, in this case, the poor Arabs who have not been successful in getting rid of the Jews in what they consider Islamic land.

In a press release,

Matan Peleg, CEO of the pro-Israel watchdog organization Im Tirtzu, blasted the EU and called it to end its “sick obsession” with Israel.

This is yet another instance in which the European Union is using the hard-earned taxes of its citizens in order to slander and delegitimize Israel, said Peleg.

Instead the EU should be asking what happened to the millions of euros they gave to the Palestinian Authority, other than going toward paying the salaries of terrorists,” continued Peleg.

The EU needs to end its sick obsession with the Jewish state and stop funding anti-Israel projects and NGOs. Israel is not a punching bag for them to take out their anti-Semitic aggression on, concluded Peleg.

Maybe one day, instead of “#EU4PALESTINE”, we will see: #EU4TIBET or #EU4CHRISTIANSOFNIGERIA  or any of the other true occupations or ongoing genocides around the globe.

(full article online)

Is This the EU's Response to Birthright? | Israel Diaries


----------



## MJB12741

https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century


----------



## Sixties Fan

2 kilometer wall designed to prevent armed terrorists from crossing into Egypt overland, tunnels crossing into Egypt underground.

(full article online)

Report: Egypt builds new border wall with Gaza


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

What is the reaction time between the time the Egyptians start construction and the launch of an "Apartheid" Campaign and the BDS targeting Egypt?



Sixties Fan said:


> 2 kilometer wall designed to prevent armed terrorists from crossing into Egypt overland, tunnels crossing into Egypt underground.
> Report: Egypt builds new border wall with Gaza


*(COMMENT)*

I wonder if the other members of the Arab League are helping fund the construction?
_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,

This is really a valuable and informative posting.



MJB12741 said:


> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century


*(COMMENT)*

I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.

He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, Israeli reporters met with Palestinian officials at a restaurant in Ramallah, where the officials gave their spin to the Trump plan, the Arab world's seeming abandonment of their cause and other issues.

The officials included Palestinian Authority Information Minister Nabil Abu Rudeineh,  the PA’s supreme Sharia judge Mahmoud al-Habash, former PA prisoner affairs minister Ashraf Al-Ajrami and Vice chairman of the PLO Committee for interaction with Israelis Elias Zananiri.

This morning, a Molotov cocktail was thrown at that restaurant - Casper & Gambini's, a chain restaurant that has a presence in other Arab countries - as a warning against "normalization" with Israelis.

There was no damage.

In a statement to Anadolu Agency, an unknown group that seems to be associated with the PFLP wrote, "what happened Sunday, at the Casper and Gambinis restaurant was a corrupt system of betrayal and normalization which brought together Mahmoud Al Habbash with a Zionist delegation.”

(full article online)

"Normalization:" Firebomb thrown at restaurant where PA officials met Israeli reporters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Does the White House Object to a ‘Sovereign’ Palestinian State?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
Click to expand...


The "stolen" soundbyte,
are we talking about the Arabs who plundered several continents?

Look at the Arabs, in spite having vast lands, population and money pouring from the ground,
for the last 7 centuries they have been steadily in degradation, and most of them still to this day.

Can't steal degradation, only reform.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's been 4 years now, how did the case go?

Comparing Israel to the KKK, while demanding Arab domination in the entire middle east,
seems to be quiet the caricature of the whole Pallywood idiocy.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

People who live in glass houses, probably shouldn't throw stones.



P F Tinmore said:


> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.


*(OBSERVATION)*
UNRWA has long been controversial as it seeks to perpetuate the Palestinian refugee crisis, rather than resolve it.

The corruption and abuse of power exist even at the most fundamental level. 

Food aid donated to the people of Gaza from UNRWA and from private donations has been seen on the grocery store shelves,  sold for profit and promoted on the stores social media pages.
*(COMMENT)*

I always hate it when someone uses "all-encompassing" phrases _("Israel has stolen and mooched")_ about Israel.   What and when did Israel steal and mooch?  Did they steal the Sun and the Moon → but mooch the Stars _(or what)_? 

It's one of those things that you don't want to be left unchallenged, yet is impossible to assemble an effective response.

One thing is known for sure, Israel has saved billions and performed some serious protective services in acting as one of America's to sustain peacetime operations readiness and as the gatekeeper to some very serious pre-positioned war reserve.



Sixties Fan said:


> This morning, a Molotov cocktail was thrown at that restaurant - Casper & Gambini's, a chain restaurant that has a presence in other Arab countries - as a warning against "normalization" with Israelis.
> "Normalization:" Firebomb thrown at restaurant where PA officials met Israeli reporters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

OK, someone is sending a message _(Molotov cocktail was thrown)_.  But this is another nebulas thing.  Who is the message from?  And who is the message to?

◈  Is it a warning to the owner - operators of the upscale international _restaurant-café_ - Casper & Gambini's?
◈  Is it a message to the White House?
◈  Is it a message for the Israelis?
◈  Is it a message from one faction or another of Arab Palestinian Malcontents to the Palestinian Authority?​
I had to chuckle on the speculation that some old-time Islamic revivalists are involved and the agitation of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) was in the mix.  The PFLP is a generally accepted terrorist group and the Islamic revivalist are, well they can be anything but an ally.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Who --- just Who did not expect that the Palestinians condemning the White House’s Israeli-Palestinian peace plan would struggle so hard.  That is because a peaceful solution is NOT an acceptable solution.



Sixties Fan said:


> Why Does the White House Object to a ‘Sovereign’ Palestinian State?


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians DO NOT want to pursue, in good faith, negotiations for the conclusion of the conflict.  They don't even want to sit and parley.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
Click to expand...


“Stolen and mooched” are another two slogans you dump into various threads yet you’re unable to define what was stolen or mooched. 

Such juvenile outbursts only serve to weaken your attempt at argument..


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Another failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Stolen and mooched” are another two slogans you dump into various threads yet you’re unable to define what was stolen or mooched.
> 
> Such juvenile outbursts only serve to weaken your attempt at argument..
Click to expand...

Don't ask. It is too complicated for you.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Stolen and mooched” are another two slogans you dump into various threads yet you’re unable to define what was stolen or mooched.
> 
> Such juvenile outbursts only serve to weaken your attempt at argument..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask. It is too complicated for you.
Click to expand...


It’s not complicated to see your inability to support an argument.


----------



## Hollie

Gee-had is often described as the fifth pillar of Islam. One of the unfortunate consequences that accompany the apologetics for murderous gee-had attacks is that attacks continue. They’re accorded an allowance because they are connected to religious a perspective.
*

Hamas: Palestinian found dead in West Bank had shot at IDF troops in past month
*
Terror group says 51-year-old Fakhr Qarat ‘fulfilled God’s call and [his] duty’; stops short of clearly taking responsibility for February 6 attack.

Hamas: Palestinian found dead in West Bank had shot at IDF troops in past month


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> People who live in glass houses, probably shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> UNRWA has long been controversial as it seeks to perpetuate the Palestinian refugee crisis, rather than resolve it.
> 
> The corruption and abuse of power exist even at the most fundamental level.
> 
> Food aid donated to the people of Gaza from UNRWA and from private donations has been seen on the grocery store shelves,  sold for profit and promoted on the stores social media pages.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I always hate it when someone uses "all-encompassing" phrases _("Israel has stolen and mooched")_ about Israel.   What and when did Israel steal and mooch?  Did they steal the Sun and the Moon → but mooch the Stars _(or what)_?
> 
> It's one of those things that you don't want to be left unchallenged, yet is impossible to assemble an effective response.
> 
> One thing is known for sure, Israel has saved billions and performed some serious protective services in acting as one of America's to sustain peacetime operations readiness and as the gatekeeper to some very serious pre-positioned war reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, a Molotov cocktail was thrown at that restaurant - Casper & Gambini's, a chain restaurant that has a presence in other Arab countries - as a warning against "normalization" with Israelis.
> "Normalization:" Firebomb thrown at restaurant where PA officials met Israeli reporters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, someone is sending a message _(Molotov cocktail was thrown)_.  But this is another nebulas thing.  Who is the message from?  And who is the message to?
> 
> ◈  Is it a warning to the owner - operators of the upscale international _restaurant-café_ - Casper & Gambini's?
> ◈  Is it a message to the White House?
> ◈  Is it a message for the Israelis?
> ◈  Is it a message from one faction or another of Arab Palestinian Malcontents to the Palestinian Authority?​
> I had to chuckle on the speculation that some old-time Islamic revivalists are involved and the agitation of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) was in the mix.  The PFLP is a generally accepted terrorist group and the Islamic revivalist are, well they can be anything but an ally.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Before Israel the Palestinians did not need aid.

Israel has always had its hand out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/popular-al-jazeera-talk-show-host-sets-off-firestorm-by-claiming-zionism-most-successful-project-of-the-past-century
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Stolen and mooched” are another two slogans you dump into various threads yet you’re unable to define what was stolen or mooched.
> 
> Such juvenile outbursts only serve to weaken your attempt at argument..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask. It is too complicated for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not complicated to see your inability to support an argument.
Click to expand...

The argument that is in your face and you can't see it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm not sure this is the proper venue to discuss this observation, but this comment deserves a response.



P F Tinmore said:


> Before Israel the Palestinians did not need aid.
> 
> Israel has always had its hand out.


*(COMMENT)*

Of the TOP 15 Countries that receive US Foreign Aid in for FY 2017 (Afghanistan - $4.7B -, Israel, Egypt - $1.5, Jordan - $1B, Pakistan - $742M, Kenya, Nigeria, Tanzania - $575M, Ethiopia, Iraq - $510M, Mozambique, DR Congo - $313M, Syria - $238M, South Sudan, Bangladesh - $207M) 9 have a majority Muslim Population, 5 have some other majority content, and only one is a Jewish State.  The combined Muslim influenced states received ≈ $9B in US Foreign Aid, and the Jewish State received  ≈ $3B in US Foreign Aid.  That is a 3:1 advantage in favor of countries that had a majority influence by Muslims.  That is not counting the direct aid the US gave to the Arab Palestinians.  I will say that in 2019, the TOP 5 countries receiving US Foreign Aid changed by 1 with the addition of Uganda ≈ ($461M).

I say this only to dispell the implication that the US plays favorites relative to a countries' religious influence.  Nothing of the sort.  The regional countries influenced by Muslims received just as much as the Jewish Nation they that border Israel.

I don't know why it is so.  It is one of the great mysteries to me, but everyone in the region gets a piece of the American Dream.  Noone is left-out.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> This is really a valuable and informative posting.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have been saying this off and on again for three years.  But I been using Development Indicators and contributions the Arab League has made to the world in the last decade.
> 
> He_ (Faisal al-Kasim, Al Jazeera)_  touched off the latest firestorm when he tweeted, “The majority of Arabs, if they want to insult you, describe you as ‘Zionist,’ knowing that the most successful project of the past century and the present is the Zionist project, while all projects of the Arabs, especially Arab nationalism, have failed.”​_
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Stolen and mooched” are another two slogans you dump into various threads yet you’re unable to define what was stolen or mooched.
> 
> Such juvenile outbursts only serve to weaken your attempt at argument..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask. It is too complicated for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not complicated to see your inability to support an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The argument that is in your face and you can't see it.
Click to expand...


The argument you can't make?

It seems you're doubling down on the "stolen and mooched" slogan that is another failed argument.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Stop Apartheid in Israel.  Now !! ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian New York University professor Amin Husain leads an anarchist group called “Decolonize This Place,” which spearheaded a “rampage through the subways” at the end of January, wrecking turnstiles, spray-painting “F**k Cops,” and stranding commuters who could not return home, the New York Post reported.

The 44-year-old urged people on social media to “f-ck sh-t up” on Jan. 31 in an incident that resulted in 13 arrests and $100,000 in damage.

Husain claims to be from “Palestine,” according to the Post, and reportedly bragged about “attacking Israeli soldiers as a teenager” during the first Intifada, a four-year-long nightmare during which Palestinians perpetrated horrific acts of terror on Israelis.

(full article online)

Palestinian Professor in US Incites Chaos, Riots; $100,000 in Damages on NY Subway


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian New York University professor Amin Husain leads an anarchist group called “Decolonize This Place,” which spearheaded a “rampage through the subways” at the end of January, wrecking turnstiles, spray-painting “F**k Cops,” and stranding commuters who could not return home, the New York Post reported.
> 
> The 44-year-old urged people on social media to “f-ck sh-t up” on Jan. 31 in an incident that resulted in 13 arrests and $100,000 in damage.
> 
> Husain claims to be from “Palestine,” according to the Post, and reportedly bragged about “attacking Israeli soldiers as a teenager” during the first Intifada, a four-year-long nightmare during which Palestinians perpetrated horrific acts of terror on Israelis.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian Professor in US Incites Chaos, Riots; $100,000 in Damages on NY Subway


Diversity is our strength™️


----------



## Sixties Fan

24,000 Palestinians now work in "settlements" at double the local wage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Shoham Adani, a Jewish woman, was the victim of a Palestinian Authority Muslim terror attack just the other day. She said that she was "a step away from being a newspaper headline."
This is a picture of her car after the rock attack.
Here is her full story: http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/275730…

This insanity MUST STOP!!!


----------



## Hollie

Iran's occupation force in Gaza is scrambling to declare a Hudna. 

PIJ and the Iranian mullocrats likely didn't expect the IDF to whack their minions in what they thought was a safe haven in Syria. 

We'll wait and see if the IDF beings to deliver Hellfire Missile martyrdom to the Iranian minions.


Islamic Jihad announces cease-fire to end Israel fighting

JERUSALEM -- The Islamic Jihad militant group in the Gaza Strip announced a unilateral cease-fire on Monday, calling for a halt after two days of intense fighting with Israel, just a week before the country’s national elections.

Israeli aircraft had pounded dozens of targets in the Gaza Strip throughout the day while Islamic Jihad militants bombarded southern Israel with heavy rocket fire before the cease-fire announcement Monday evening. Israel also expanded its retaliation to Syria, where some of the Iranian-backed group’s leaders are based, killing two more Islamic Jihad militants.


----------



## MJB12741

https://worldisraelnews.com/israeli-arabs-reject-becoming-citizens-of-palestinian-state


----------



## Hollie

The Fatah Cult was rallying the faithful with some snappy slogans. 

“My red blood will water the greenery”:

*
Allah is stronger and greater than the Children of Zion" - song at Fatah rally
*
Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Feb 26, 2020




At a public rally, Abbas’ Fatah Movement played a song calling for terror while presenting the conflict as a religious war against Israel/Jews: “Allah is with us. He is stronger and greater than the Children of Zion.” The song also promotes Martyrdom-death - “My red blood will water the greenery”:



Stateworthy folks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Living In Between the Rockets: A Grandson's Second Birthday Party Canceled Due to Gaza Rocket Fire (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

Brought to you by the society that churns out the mentally ill. 


Palestinian terrorist in video before attack: Let them taste instant deat

Sanad Al-Turman, the Palestinian terrorist who injured 12 soldiers in an attack near First Station in Jerusalem, recorded the video the day of the attack. The recording was discovered by _Palestinian Media Watch, _translated and disseminated to the press.

The film contains verses that incite to violence, including phrases such as  “tear the gangs of invaders into pieces” and “let them taste instant death.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The resolution calls his words "Islamophobic." Yet Gerstein didn't once mention or imply anything about Islam or Muslims.

The resolution calls his words "racist." Gerstein certainly described Palestinian mentality - but his description was entirely correct based on well-respected polls done by Palestinians themselves.

There is no rule in international law that every people, especially a people who did not identify as such until the 1960s, deserve a state automatically. Surveys consistently show that Palestinians are always in the top three of peoples who are antisemitic. Their rejection of peace deals is a matter of record. Their support of violence has hovered in the 50% range when asked that question in the abstract, but when they are asked if they support specific acts of murdering Jews they have been consistently supportive by a large margin.

Gerstein's words were 100% accurate. It is not racist to point out that during the "knife intifada" in 2015, 80% of Palestinians supported stabbing and running over Israeli Jews in cars and a huge number were angry at Mahmoud Abbas for condemning the murder of four rabbis in 2014.

There is also no contradiction between pointing out how Palestinians have consistently chosen supporting terror over peace and noting that they really do suffer under Israeli control. One can and should be sympathetic towards anyone who is in pain. But being in pain does not change facts, and does not justify censorship of those pointing out the facts. Gerstein's 2017 comments do not lose their validity because Palestinians are suffering to some degree.

The truth must never be censured.

There is a second disturbing aspect of this story.

(full article online)

http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2020/03/u-of-michigan-student-censured-for.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How many Palestinian women are in Israeli prisons now?

As of September - only 40. And that number has been steadily decreasing throughout the past decade - there were 61 in 2017 and 73 in 2008.  NGOs, the UN and anti-Israel activists spend thousands of hours publicizing this and claiming Israel tortures and abuses these women.

They never admit that the women themselves are usually terrorists. There have been plenty of women who have been involved with terror attacks against Jews. It seems sexist to assume that women are innocent - especially since Palestinians celebrate their female terrorists.

But the sheer amount of attention that these activists give women in Israeli prisons makes this story, just out today, most interesting:

 The Syrian regime has been holding 110 Palestinian women in secret detention throughout its vast prison network, with a large number of them tortured to death, a human rights organisation has found.

The London-based organisation Action Group for Palestinians of Syria (AGPS) revealed that in addition to at least 486 Palestinian women who have been pronounced dead since the Syrian civil war began in 2011, 110 others have been secretly detained by the regime of Bashar Al-Assad and at least 34 have been tortured to death within its prisons.

The group has stated that it believes the number of Palestinian women who have been killed overall throughout the war are much higher than is officially acknowledged, as the regime has reportedly kept their names secret and left their cases undocumented, as well as the fact that many families of the victims refuse to reveal their relatives’ names out of fear of retaliation by the regime.

(full article online)

Syria has far more female Palestinian prisoners than Israel. Oh, and they torture them to death. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian groups denounced his speech as a transparent means to attack the government while using them as pawns. An official from the PLO in Lebanon said, not inaccurately, that Geagea's words were "racist statements that are repugnant, rejected, condemned and incompatible with human values and with human rights, and it is clear that Samir Geagea are trafficking in politics at the expense of the rights of the Palestinians to a decent human life in Lebanon."

I have yet to see major human rights organizations outside Lebanon say a word about the endemic and explicit discrimination against Palestinians in Lebanon like this, which are always clothed in righteous language but are in truth the real apartheid against Palestinians in the Middle East.

(full article online)

Head of Lebanese Forces party calls to shut all Palestinian camps "because of coronavirus." (There are no cases in the camps.) Human rights activists silent. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

It figures.  
https://worldisraelnews.com/top-iranian-cleric-has-no-problem-buying-a-potential-israeli-coronavirus-vaccine/?


----------



## Hollie

Sheikh “Al” was rockin’ the mosque. It used to be that the Arabs-Moslems would “rip the hearts out”. They seem to be trending lower on the anatomy of Israelis. 

“Palestinians will rip out Israel’s livers and spleens and deliver a “mighty and deadly” blow....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who cares about Lebanese Palestinians, in overcrowded camps with no hospitals, in the times of coronavirus?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians put up petition after petition to use the pandemic as an excuse to pressure Israel to compromise its security in the name of human rights, they are curiously silent about the plight of Palestinians not only in Lebanon but in Syria also.

(full article online)









						Palestinians in Syria in dire danger from coronavirus - but "pro-Palestinian activists" are silent
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This supposed "backlash" is from a single terror-supporting journalist.

Abdel Bari Atwan found a silver lining in the 9/11 attacks five years after , saying "The events of 11 September will be remembered as the end of the US empire. This is because all empires collapse when they pursue the arrogance of power."

He enthusiastically supported the murder of Jewish religious students in the Mercaz Harav massacre, saying it was "justified" and that celebrations in Gaza following the attack symbolized "the courage of the Palestinian nation." That is pure antisemitism.

He said  "Jihad must be directed, first and foremost, against the Israeli enemy...All our guns must be turned toward that enemy, regardless of our differences, because this is the only thing that unites us". Atwan also declared that "Arabs who do not think that Israel is an enemy are neither Arabs nor Muslims."

So much for the value of Abdel Bari Atwan's opinion about Israel. The only question is why the Daily Mail is promoting him as a sober representative of British Islam instead of the rabid, hateful antisemitic Israel hater he is.

But this is only the beginning of the Daily Mail's and Gallagher's bias. To buttress the non-existent point of an "Arab backlash," the subhead of the article headline and subhead says _"Israel is under investigation for alleged war crimes in the Palestinian Territories."_

Atwan did not say a word about this. This is wholly the Daily Mail's addition to the story.

But if being under investigation is a reason for disqualification, then the US and Afghanistan - who are also participants in the games - should be disqualified as well, as they are also under investigation by the same ICC for war crimes.

(full article online)









						Here's what bias looks like: Daily Mail amplifies the opinion of a single Arab antisemite against Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful

To the constants in life – death and taxes – you can add antisemitism. A lot of people have figured out how to get around taxes and I’m still hopeful about the other, but hatred of the Jews isn’t going extinct anytime soon.



A non-professor Silverstein
The crazy thing is Jews are often the biggest supporters and unwitting allies of antisemitism. If you go to any university today you’ll find a ‘Professor Silverstein’ preaching about intersectionality, being “woke”, and the oppression of the Palestinian people.

Is it nice that these Jewish professors sitting in their comfy colleges can preach about a volatile situation half a world away, while getting their info from those least familiar with the true nature of the problem? Well, I say it isn’t nice.

Just look at Bernie Sanders’ pontifications and woefully misinformed statements about Israel. One can only hope that it is ignorance not malice that drives him to consort with vicious antisemites and anti-Americans. With friends like these, who needs enemies?

All you ever hear is if only Israel didn’t do this or that the Palestinians would act differently. They unleash a litany of questions like the Dayenu.

_If Israel didn’t build the settlements…

If Israel didn’t use unnecessary force

If Israel didn’t force harsh checkpoint measures…

Et cetera et cetera ad nauseum (Nobody knew until now that I’m fluent in Latin. And I sing well too.) _









						Jackie Mason Rips Unwitting Jewish Allies of Antisemitism
					

Jewish comedian Jackie Mason may be funny, but he's not one to mince his words.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Mindful

^ There are plenty of ‘ifs’ on the other side, but the smart professors and the BDS [boycott, divestment and sanctions movement] protesters don’t acknowledge them or ask what would happen IF the Palestinians …


> Didn’t fire rockets into towns in Israel;
> Acknowledged the Jews’ right to exist in their ancestral homeland;
> Remembered with the Arab states and the rest of the world that they rejected the partition plan in 1947 and invaded with five armies;
> Remember the hundreds of thousands of Sephardic Jews who were ejected from Arab countries and sent into exile;
> Had not for years sent homicide bombers to blow up buses, restaurants and people;
> Did not pay lifetime pensions to the families of these so called martyrs;
> Didn’t use their resources to build tunnels to carry out terrorist attacks and
> Didn’t teach their children to hate and damn their people to a lifetime of resentment, bitterness, and enmity.
> And I would like to add a fifth question to the existing Passover four. Why can’t Jews stop preaching Jewish hatred?
> I’m pretty certain that those most likely to hate me and disagree after reading all this will be Jewish people – which proves my point.


Read the entire thing. You too especially, Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> To the constants in life – death and taxes – you can add antisemitism. A lot of people have figured out how to get around taxes and I’m still hopeful about the other, but hatred of the Jews isn’t going extinct anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> A non-professor Silverstein
> The crazy thing is Jews are often the biggest supporters and unwitting allies of antisemitism. If you go to any university today you’ll find a ‘Professor Silverstein’ preaching about intersectionality, being “woke”, and the oppression of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Is it nice that these Jewish professors sitting in their comfy colleges can preach about a volatile situation half a world away, while getting their info from those least familiar with the true nature of the problem? Well, I say it isn’t nice.
> 
> Just look at Bernie Sanders’ pontifications and woefully misinformed statements about Israel. One can only hope that it is ignorance not malice that drives him to consort with vicious antisemites and anti-Americans. With friends like these, who needs enemies?
> 
> All you ever hear is if only Israel didn’t do this or that the Palestinians would act differently. They unleash a litany of questions like the Dayenu.
> 
> _If Israel didn’t build the settlements…
> 
> If Israel didn’t use unnecessary force
> 
> If Israel didn’t force harsh checkpoint measures…
> 
> Et cetera et cetera ad nauseum (Nobody knew until now that I’m fluent in Latin. And I sing well too.) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Mason Rips Unwitting Jewish Allies of Antisemitism
> 
> 
> Jewish comedian Jackie Mason may be funny, but he's not one to mince his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


The easiest way for a Jewish academic to become a worldwide sensation is to embrace antisemitism.

Israel Shahak,  Norman Finkelstine,  ilan Pappe and all the rest are elevated to stardom as all the antisemites of the left can then say "hey, even these Jews agree with me".  It's their way of indulging in antisemitism while simultaneously denying it.  We see similar in this forum all the time.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the constants in life – death and taxes – you can add antisemitism. A lot of people have figured out how to get around taxes and I’m still hopeful about the other, but hatred of the Jews isn’t going extinct anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> A non-professor Silverstein
> The crazy thing is Jews are often the biggest supporters and unwitting allies of antisemitism. If you go to any university today you’ll find a ‘Professor Silverstein’ preaching about intersectionality, being “woke”, and the oppression of the Palestinian people.
> 
> Is it nice that these Jewish professors sitting in their comfy colleges can preach about a volatile situation half a world away, while getting their info from those least familiar with the true nature of the problem? Well, I say it isn’t nice.
> 
> Just look at Bernie Sanders’ pontifications and woefully misinformed statements about Israel. One can only hope that it is ignorance not malice that drives him to consort with vicious antisemites and anti-Americans. With friends like these, who needs enemies?
> 
> All you ever hear is if only Israel didn’t do this or that the Palestinians would act differently. They unleash a litany of questions like the Dayenu.
> 
> _If Israel didn’t build the settlements…
> 
> If Israel didn’t use unnecessary force
> 
> If Israel didn’t force harsh checkpoint measures…
> 
> Et cetera et cetera ad nauseum (Nobody knew until now that I’m fluent in Latin. And I sing well too.) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Mason Rips Unwitting Jewish Allies of Antisemitism
> 
> 
> Jewish comedian Jackie Mason may be funny, but he's not one to mince his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way for a Jewish academic to become a worldwide sensation is to embrace antisemitism.
> 
> Israel Shahak,  Norman Finkelstine,  ilan Pappe and all the rest are elevated to stardom as all the antisemites of the left can then say "hey, even these Jews agree with me".  It's their way of indulging in antisemitism while simultaneously denying it.  We see similar in this forum all the time.
Click to expand...



Further to that:

“As Americans go Broke, Sanders Demands Taxpayers Give Hamas $75 Million,” by Adam Eliyahu Berkowitz, Breaking Israel News, March 29, 2020 (thanks to the Geller Report):

Amazing, how many people have 'Jewish Friends'. Who said this,   or said that.  


One  could call them 'Back up my stories Jews'.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Dogmaphobe, et al,


EXCERPT from Dogmaphobe said:


> EXCERPT from Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the constants in life – death and taxes – you can add antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way for a Jewish academic to become a worldwide sensation is to embrace antisemitism.
> 
> Israel Shahak,  Norman Finkelstine,  ilan Pappe and all the rest are elevated to stardom as all the antisemites of the left can then say "hey, even these Jews agree with me".  It's their way of indulging in antisemitism while simultaneously denying it.  We see similar in this forum all the time.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I agree it was a good strategy.  But I also think that it is the publisher that influences and amplifies some of the products.  Selling something different.  

Sure, these recognized authors believe, in some measure what they write; but, ultimately, it is the money that drives the presentation.








Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rauwolff was not the only traveler to testify that Jaffa was empty.

Jean Cotwyk described Jaffa as a heap of ruins when he visited in 1598. ("Iaffa" is "ruinosum hodie," meaning ruins
today.





It seems that Jaffa was not the continually occupied Arab town it has been characterized as

(full article online)









						In the 16th century, Jaffa was a town of ruins with no inhabitants
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If Israel would follow the recommendations in the report, it would result in many Israelis dying to save the lives of people who consider Israel their enemy. Why a nation sacrificing its own people to help those who want to destroy it is a moral decision is not explained.

One other issue not mentioned in this report is that Egypt, also on the border with Gaza, is not called upon to open its crossings to help fellow Arabs. Only Israelis are expected to do that.

It is most disappointing that an organization that clearly has access to the facts still says untruths.

No one wants an epidemic in Gaza. Israel is doing everything it can to minimize the chances of that happening without putting its own citizens at further risk. Anyone who says otherwise is not stating facts but parroting propaganda.

I don't know anything about the ICG's politics, and I hope that this poorly written report is more a reflection of unconscious bias than an attempt to smear Israel. We'll know soon enough if they issue corrections.

(full article online)









						International Crisis Group allows propaganda to overwhelm facts in calling for Israel to allow medical aid into Gaza that is already allowed
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Israel ranked number 1 in coronavirus safety
					

Deep Knowledge Group website gives Israel highest marks of any country in coronavirus safety.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course, Israel is not responsible for the problems with Gaza's health sector. Over a decade of Hamas stealing medicines and hospital equipment, driving out health care workers who were not sufficiently supportive of the terror group, using medical facilities as cover for terror attacks, and the Palestinian Authority cutting medicine and electricity as levers to hurt all Gazans for Hamas' coup has caused the current problems.

And Israel isn't responsible for the lack of spread of the virus in Gaza either - Hamas has enforced an effective quarantine system for everyone entering the sector from Egypt or Israel, with over a thousand in isolation.

Only when the world actually demands that the Palestinians take responsibility for their own actions will there be a chance for peace. Until then, those who reflexively blame Israel for everything give the Palestinian leaders more excuses to act like spoiled children who have no reason to grow up.

(full article online)









						If Israel is responsible for Gaza deaths, shouldn't it be credited for the LACK of Gaza deaths?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course, Israel is not responsible for the problems with Gaza's health sector. Over a decade of Hamas stealing medicines and hospital equipment, driving out health care workers who were not sufficiently supportive of the terror group, using medical facilities as cover for terror attacks, and the Palestinian Authority cutting medicine and electricity as levers to hurt all Gazans for Hamas' coup has caused the current problems.
> 
> And Israel isn't responsible for the lack of spread of the virus in Gaza either - Hamas has enforced an effective quarantine system for everyone entering the sector from Egypt or Israel, with over a thousand in isolation.
> 
> Only when the world actually demands that the Palestinians take responsibility for their own actions will there be a chance for peace. Until then, those who reflexively blame Israel for everything give the Palestinian leaders more excuses to act like spoiled children who have no reason to grow up.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is responsible for Gaza deaths, shouldn't it be credited for the LACK of Gaza deaths?
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com





Sixties Fan said:


> and the Palestinian Authority cutting medicine and electricity as levers to hurt all Gazans for Hamas' coup has caused the current problems.


Hamas' coup?   

What dumbfuck wrote this report?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Corona Strong: Israeli PM Urges Unity Among Jews and Arabs, Religious and Secular | United with Israel
					

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu commented, 'The corona epidemic does not distinguish between the ultra-orthodox and the secular or between Arabs and Jews; neither will we.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

*MYTH*
_Israel prevents Gazans from getting equipment and treatment to fight COVID-19._
*FACT*
As in the specious claim that Israel is refusing to help Palestinians in the West Bank contain the coronavirus, similar lies are being disseminated about Israel’s treatment of those in Gaza. _The Guardian _reported, for example, “An Israeli blockade, in place since 2007 although eased in recent years, has limited the import of medicines and other essential items” (Harriet Sherwood, “Gaza confirms first coronavirus cases as West Bank shuts down,” _The Guardian_, March 22, 2020).

*In fact, surgical equipment has been flowing into Gaza. The Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT) reported that in 2019, “800 trucks providing medicine and medical equipment had entered the Gaza Strip…an increase of more than 60 trucks compared to the year of 2018” (Adam Levick, “COGAT contradicts Guardian claim on Gaza medicine ‘restrictions,’” UK Media Watch, March 24, 2020).
Between March 15 and March 21, 2020, a total of 2,547 truckloads of goods entered Gaza through the Kerem Shalom border crossing with Israel. This included 116 tanker trucks of fuel, 206 tons of medical supplies, 393 tons of agriculture products, 11,457 tons of food, and 48,667 tons of building materials (@cogatonline, March 22, 2020).
The Palestinian Health Ministry confirmed the receipt of test kits and medical equipment from Israel requested by medical personnel in Gaza. “Handling the coronavirus outbreak takes precedence over any political consideration, and without help from Israel, Gaza would be in a very difficult situation in the case of an outbreak,” said a ministry official (Daniel Siryoti, “Why is the Gaza Strip calm these days? Hamas knows the answer,” Israel Hayom, (March 10, 2020).






						Myths & Facts: Online Exclusives
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
				



*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The headlines are actually the lesser goal of the rampant and widespread illegal building going on in Area C. The primary goal is to create facts on the ground by building homes for Arabs in uninhabited parts of Area C, something that is illegal according to the Oslo Accords without proper permits from the Israeli government. This illegal Arab building in Area C is the true illegal settlement going on in Israel today and it is absolutely a land grab. They’re building to create a de facto Arab state on territory under the jurisdiction of the Jewish State. Right under Israel’s nose.

The Israeli courts, meantime, make the process of stopping the building way complicated, so the proceedings drag on at length. But lengthy court proceedings mean that by the time a building has been scheduled to be demolished, there’s been plenty of warning that the structure is to come down. The residents have had time to pack and acquire alternate accommodations. That means that the global pandemic is just an excuse to continue the takeover of Area C.

(full article online)









						COVID-19 Victory for Illegal Arab Building in Area C (Judean Rose)
					

The Arab land grab in Area C continues during the corona lockdown.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The term “Judea and Samaria” had been recently used in Part II A of the 1947 *UN Partition Resolution.*

The 1950 change of name to “West Bank” has since been used to mask any Jewish claims or connection to the land. To rub salt into the wound the United Nations now calls it the “Occupied Palestinian Territories”.

The term “annexation” connotes taking something to which you have no claim. Yet the 1922 League of Nations Mandate for Palestine included Judea and Samaria as areas in which the Jewish National Home could be “reconstituted”.  This right to do so is preserved today by article 80 of the United Nations Charter.

Language is important.

The Jewish media is letting the Jewish People down at this critical moment in Jewish history. In seeking to underplay the Netanyahu-Gantz divide, the Jewish media is giving ammunition to our enemies to use “West Bank annexation” at every opportunity.

“West Bank annexation” is a distinctly anti-Jewish phrase. “Restoring Jewish sovereignty in Judea and Samaria” states the Jewish case. Four more words for media to include in their headlines and reports that create a very different perception and understanding of what is at stake.

As Jews recount the miracle of the Exodus from Egypt at their Seders this week, think of the miracle Jews may be soon blessed to witness with their own eyes – reclaiming patrimony in the ancient Jewish homeland after 3000 years.

(full article online)









						David Singer: “Restoring Jewish Sovereignty” is Not “West Bank Annexation”
					

Here's the latest article by Sydney lawyer and international affairs analyst David Singer.   He writes:   Benjamin Netanyahu and Benny Gan...




					daphneanson.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The headlines are actually the lesser goal of the rampant and widespread illegal building going on in Area C. The primary goal is to create facts on the ground by building homes for Arabs in uninhabited parts of Area C, something that is illegal according to the Oslo Accords without proper permits from the Israeli government. This illegal Arab building in Area C is the true illegal settlement going on in Israel today and it is absolutely a land grab. They’re building to create a de facto Arab state on territory under the jurisdiction of the Jewish State. Right under Israel’s nose.
> 
> The Israeli courts, meantime, make the process of stopping the building way complicated, so the proceedings drag on at length. But lengthy court proceedings mean that by the time a building has been scheduled to be demolished, there’s been plenty of warning that the structure is to come down. The residents have had time to pack and acquire alternate accommodations. That means that the global pandemic is just an excuse to continue the takeover of Area C.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Victory for Illegal Arab Building in Area C (Judean Rose)
> 
> 
> The Arab land grab in Area C continues during the corona lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Where does Oslo mention building permits?

Whare does Oslo say that area C is Jewish land?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Where does Oslo mention building permits?
> 
> Whare does Oslo say that area C is Jewish land?



Well, your language isn't an accurate representation, but the answer you are looking for is in Chapter 1, Article 1, Paragraph 1.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Oslo mention building permits?
> 
> Whare does Oslo say that area C is Jewish land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your language isn't an accurate representation, but the answer you are looking for is in Chapter 1, Article 1, Paragraph 1.
Click to expand...

No link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Oslo mention building permits?
> 
> Whare does Oslo say that area C is Jewish land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your language isn't an accurate representation, but the answer you are looking for is in Chapter 1, Article 1, Paragraph 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link?
Click to expand...

You incapable of looking it up?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Oslo mention building permits?
> 
> Whare does Oslo say that area C is Jewish land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your language isn't an accurate representation, but the answer you are looking for is in Chapter 1, Article 1, Paragraph 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You incapable of looking it up?
Click to expand...

It didn't say anything about construction or permits.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:  *Now you are just playing dumb.



P F Tinmore said:


> It didn't say anything about construction or permits.


*(COMMENT)*

An International Treaty _(Oslo I and Oslo II)_ does not get into the weeds. It does not set or establish municipal code, except in special circumstances.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *Now you are just playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say anything about construction or permits.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> An International Treaty _(Oslo I and Oslo II)_ does not get into the weeds. It does not set or establish municipal code, except in special circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:  *And just where are these Laws posted? Prior to 1988, there was no Arab Palestinian Government to enact laws. Wasn't it all Jordanian Law?



P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.


*(COMMENT)*

Again, the Arab Palestinians, know very well that throwing rocks at the police will get you arrested.  The same goes for land management issues, not involving criminal activity or enterprise.

Where are these local laws?

There is a relationship between the Israeli Civil Authority and the Arab Palestinians.  Granted, it is not the most successful relationships and neither of the two are going to get an award.  It is not entirely the fault of the Israelis.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *Now you are just playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say anything about construction or permits.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> An International Treaty _(Oslo I and Oslo II)_ does not get into the weeds. It does not set or establish municipal code, except in special circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.
Click to expand...

You haven’t made a case for any occupation of sovereign Arab-Moslem territory.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *And just where are these Laws posted? Prior to 1988, there was no Arab Palestinian Government to enact laws. Wasn't it all Jordanian Law?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, the Arab Palestinians, know very well that throwing rocks at the police will get you arrested.  The same goes for land management issues, not involving criminal activity or enterprise.
> 
> Where are these local laws?
> 
> There is a relationship between the Israeli Civil Authority and the Arab Palestinians.  Granted, it is not the most successful relationships and neither of the two are going to get an award.  It is not entirely the fault of the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.

Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *And just where are these Laws posted? Prior to 1988, there was no Arab Palestinian Government to enact laws. Wasn't it all Jordanian Law?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, the Arab Palestinians, know very well that throwing rocks at the police will get you arrested.  The same goes for land management issues, not involving criminal activity or enterprise.
> 
> Where are these local laws?
> 
> There is a relationship between the Israeli Civil Authority and the Arab Palestinians.  Granted, it is not the most successful relationships and neither of the two are going to get an award.  It is not entirely the fault of the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
Click to expand...


Where is this “occupation” you complain exists but can’t identify?

Something other than slogans would be helpful.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

 BLUF:  I think this is a misinterpretation of the Customary Law.

Don't confuse the Rule of Succession in regards to the territorial population and their citizenship.  By default _(unless otherwise handled agreement)_ becomes that of the new government.  But that is all about the people - the legal purpose is to ensure that there are no stateless persons.


			
				Page 577 • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *When a succession of states has occurred*, the extent to which the rights and duties of the predecessor devolve on the successor is uncertain and controversial’: I Oppenheim 208 and 209. Such changes may take place in a number of ways, whether by cession, annexation, formation of a union or federation, or attainment of independence, the common factor being that one sovereign substitutes itself for another in relation to a given piece of territory. State succession has effects on rights and obligations in three broad areas: treaties, private rights, and matters of public administration. For an historical survey, see Verzijl, International Law in Historical Perspective ( 1974 ), Vol. 8.





P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.


*(COMMENT)*

In the case of the Gaza Strip (2005), on the unilateral withdrawal by the Israelis, the Government void was filled by the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and their new Rules of Law prevail.

In the case of the West Bank, what the Jordanians call the Disengagement from the West Bank, on "31 July King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  What was the "Unification of the Two Banks" (11 April 1950) is now dissolved?

 On 1 August 1988, by default, there being no other government in place other than the Israeli Civil and Military organizations, Israel assumed governmental control.



P F Tinmore said:


> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?


*(COMMENT)*

IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."


			
				Hague Regulations of 1907 said:
			
		

> Article 48:   If in the territory occupied, the occupant collects the taxes, dues, and tolls imposed for the benefit of the State, he shall do so, as far as is possible, in accordance with the rules of assessment and incidence in force, and shall, in consequence, be bound to defray the expenses of the administration of the occupied territory to the same extent as the legitimate Government was so bound.




"For his part, the military commander in charge of an occupied territory does not act in a vacuum. The Supreme Court of Israel has repeatedly propounded – e.g., in the Beth El case – that the military commander is not his own master: he reports to higher echelons in the military hierarchy and he is executing the policy of the Government of the Occupying Power."
See:  The International Law of Belligerent Occupation • page 55

Nearly all governments, in one respect or another, have enforcement arms.  The "Point of a Gun" phrasing, is the over dramatization of Drama Queen speaking the obvious.  Even quite locales like that of the Grand Duchy of Luxembourg or Principality of Monaco have military and police forces that enforce laws _(at the point of a gun)_.


 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a misinterpretation of the Customary Law.
> 
> Don't confuse the Rule of Succession in regards to the territorial population and their citizenship.  By default _(unless otherwise handled agreement)_ becomes that of the new government.  But that is all about the people - the legal purpose is to ensure that there are no stateless persons.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Page 577 • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When a succession of states has occurred*, the extent to which the rights and duties of the predecessor devolve on the successor is uncertain and controversial’: I Oppenheim 208 and 209. Such changes may take place in a number of ways, whether by cession, annexation, formation of a union or federation, or attainment of independence, the common factor being that one sovereign substitutes itself for another in relation to a given piece of territory. State succession has effects on rights and obligations in three broad areas: treaties, private rights, and matters of public administration. For an historical survey, see Verzijl, International Law in Historical Perspective ( 1974 ), Vol. 8.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the case of the Gaza Strip (2005), on the unilateral withdrawal by the Israelis, the Government void was filled by the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and their new Rules of Law prevail.
> 
> In the case of the West Bank, what the Jordanians call the Disengagement from the West Bank, on "31 July King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  What was the "Unification of the Two Banks" (11 April 1950) is now dissolved?
> 
> On 1 August 1988, by default, there being no other government in place other than the Israeli Civil and Military organizations, Israel assumed governmental control.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hague Regulations of 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 48:   If in the territory occupied, the occupant collects the taxes, dues, and tolls imposed for the benefit of the State, he shall do so, as far as is possible, in accordance with the rules of assessment and incidence in force, and shall, in consequence, be bound to defray the expenses of the administration of the occupied territory to the same extent as the legitimate Government was so bound.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> "For his part, the military commander in charge of an occupied territory does not act in a vacuum. The Supreme Court of Israel has repeatedly propounded – e.g., in the Beth El case – that the military commander is not his own master: he reports to higher echelons in the military hierarchy and he is executing the policy of the Government of the Occupying Power."
> See:  The International Law of Belligerent Occupation • page 55
> 
> Nearly all governments, in one respect or another, have enforcement arms.  The "Point of a Gun" phrasing, is the over dramatization of Drama Queen speaking the obvious.  Even quite locales like that of the Grand Duchy of Luxembourg or Principality of Monaco have military and police forces that enforce laws _(at the point of a gun)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are missing (or avoiding) the point of my post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I think this is a misinterpretation of the Customary Law.
> 
> Don't confuse the Rule of Succession in regards to the territorial population and their citizenship.  By default _(unless otherwise handled agreement)_ becomes that of the new government.  But that is all about the people - the legal purpose is to ensure that there are no stateless persons.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Page 577 • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When a succession of states has occurred*, the extent to which the rights and duties of the predecessor devolve on the successor is uncertain and controversial’: I Oppenheim 208 and 209. Such changes may take place in a number of ways, whether by cession, annexation, formation of a union or federation, or attainment of independence, the common factor being that one sovereign substitutes itself for another in relation to a given piece of territory. State succession has effects on rights and obligations in three broad areas: treaties, private rights, and matters of public administration. For an historical survey, see Verzijl, International Law in Historical Perspective ( 1974 ), Vol. 8.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the case of the Gaza Strip (2005), on the unilateral withdrawal by the Israelis, the Government void was filled by the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and their new Rules of Law prevail.
> 
> In the case of the West Bank, what the Jordanians call the Disengagement from the West Bank, on "31 July King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  What was the "Unification of the Two Banks" (11 April 1950) is now dissolved?
> 
> On 1 August 1988, by default, there being no other government in place other than the Israeli Civil and Military organizations, Israel assumed governmental control.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hague Regulations of 1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 48:   If in the territory occupied, the occupant collects the taxes, dues, and tolls imposed for the benefit of the State, he shall do so, as far as is possible, in accordance with the rules of assessment and incidence in force, and shall, in consequence, be bound to defray the expenses of the administration of the occupied territory to the same extent as the legitimate Government was so bound.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> "For his part, the military commander in charge of an occupied territory does not act in a vacuum. The Supreme Court of Israel has repeatedly propounded – e.g., in the Beth El case – that the military commander is not his own master: he reports to higher echelons in the military hierarchy and he is executing the policy of the Government of the Occupying Power."
> See:  The International Law of Belligerent Occupation • page 55
> 
> Nearly all governments, in one respect or another, have enforcement arms.  The "Point of a Gun" phrasing, is the over dramatization of Drama Queen speaking the obvious.  Even quite locales like that of the Grand Duchy of Luxembourg or Principality of Monaco have military and police forces that enforce laws _(at the point of a gun)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing (or avoiding) the point of my post.
Click to expand...


Your usual cut and paste slogan.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You often ask these complex questions.  You seem to think that there is one simple answer, where one rule fits all.  Well, the world simply doesn't work that way.

*BLUF:*

*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Israeli civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is:  YES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered joint Israeli-Palestinian security control, *THEN* the Answer is: SOMETIMES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Palestinian civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is: NO​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas under emergency situations or developing critical situations - in which a military necessity or civil exigent circumstance has developed, *THEN* the Answer is: YES​ 


P F Tinmore said:


> You are missing (or avoiding) the point of my post.





P F Tinmore said:


> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?





RoccoR said:


> IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."


*(COMMENT)*

BUT in the case of the West Bank, no state succession has taken place.  So, relative to the West Bank, your question hypothetical.

Without prejudice to the Arab Palestinian self-determination in the establishment of an effective government over which sovereign territorial authority is created _(right now, an argument can be made that sovereign control can only exist in Area "A")_ the _international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited_ with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate _(the Jordan River)_. That would encapsulate the entirety of the West Bank.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *And just where are these Laws posted? Prior to 1988, there was no Arab Palestinian Government to enact laws. Wasn't it all Jordanian Law?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, the Arab Palestinians, know very well that throwing rocks at the police will get you arrested.  The same goes for land management issues, not involving criminal activity or enterprise.
> 
> Where are these local laws?
> 
> There is a relationship between the Israeli Civil Authority and the Arab Palestinians.  Granted, it is not the most successful relationships and neither of the two are going to get an award.  It is not entirely the fault of the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
Click to expand...


The Palis sure try to create their own occupation laws & impose them on Israel.  And each time they lose & too dumb to stop trying.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> ... follow local laws not make up their own.
> 
> It didn't say anything about construction or permits.



Exactly.  Chapter 1.  Article 1.  Paragraph 1.  

_Israel shall continue to exercise powers and responsibilities not so transferred._

See?  That was easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You often ask these complex questions.  You seem to think that there is one simple answer, where one rule fits all.  Well, the world simply doesn't work that way.
> 
> *BLUF:*
> 
> *◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Israeli civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is:  YES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered joint Israeli-Palestinian security control, *THEN* the Answer is: SOMETIMES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Palestinian civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is: NO​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas under emergency situations or developing critical situations - in which a military necessity or civil exigent circumstance has developed, *THEN* the Answer is: YES​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing (or avoiding) the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> BUT in the case of the West Bank, no state succession has taken place.  So, relative to the West Bank, your question hypothetical.
> 
> Without prejudice to the Arab Palestinian self-determination in the establishment of an effective government over which sovereign territorial authority is created _(right now, an argument can be made that sovereign control can only exist in Area "A")_ the _international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited_ with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate _(the Jordan River)_. That would encapsulate the entirety of the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Well that is a definite maybe with some fog thrown in on the side. You can say A,B,C, whatever it is all occupied territory.


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: ‘We’ll Choke 6 Million Israelis if Gazans Die from Corona,’ Threatens Hamas Leader *

Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar appeared on his terror group’s official station _Al-Aqsa TV_ recently, slandering Israeli Minister of Defense Naftali Bennett and claiming that Gaza does not need aid from the Jewish state. 













						WATCH: 'We'll Choke 6 Million Israelis if Gazans Die from Corona,' Threatens Hamas Leader | United with Israel
					

Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar claimed the coronavirus was a punishment from God for the U.S.' embassy move to Jerusalem in an address in which he threatened 'six million settlers.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*To divert attention from their gross mismanagement, Hamas launched a rocket into Israel, then, for personal political gain, the PA Prime Minister falsely accused the IDF of purposely infecting Palestinian civilians with the coronavirus. All that as Israel transferred millions of shekels, tons of medicines and truckloads of equipment to fight the COVID-19 pandemic.*


----------



## Hollie

To no one’s surprise, Arabs-Moslems from the Abbas welfare fraud syndicate are promoting talking heads posing as Islamic “academics” to deny Jewish history to lands with a clear record of Jewish archeological history.  

I’m never surprised to see how the Arabs-Moslems make themselves the most pompous buffoons.












						Palestinian deny archaeological evidence of Jews in Israel
					

Jews are 'colonialists' and 'occupiers' who only arrived in Israel in 1948, the academics claimed on Palestinian TV.




					m.jpost.com
				




The Palestinian Authority is continuing with its propaganda mission to deny Jewish links to the land of Israel by placing on television academics who are willing to refute clear archaeological evidence to the contrary.

Palestinian Media Watch has recorded three examples of Palestinian academics appearing on official PA TV in October and November to discuss the archaeological evidence linking Jews to the region. In all three cases, the academics outright denied that there was any evidence at all of Jewish life in Israel before 1948, painting the current Jewish population as occupiers and usurpers.


----------



## Hollie

Follow up to the above. 

While censorship is always a difficult matter where “the Devil is in the details”, the explicit promotion and glorification of murder / suicide that Arabs-Moslems aim at their children has no expectation of approval. 










						TikTok removes animated video glorifying Palestinian terror attacks
					

Social media site popular with kids says it banned account that posted clip, works to remove 'content that promotes terrorism, crime, or other behaviors that could cause harm'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You often ask these complex questions.  You seem to think that there is one simple answer, where one rule fits all.  Well, the world simply doesn't work that way.
> 
> *BLUF:*
> 
> *◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Israeli civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is:  YES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered joint Israeli-Palestinian security control, *THEN* the Answer is: SOMETIMES​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas covered by full Palestinian civil and security control, *THEN* the Answer is: NO​​*◈  IF* you are asking whether or not Israel can create laws within the areas under emergency situations or developing critical situations - in which a military necessity or civil exigent circumstance has developed, *THEN* the Answer is: YES​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing (or avoiding) the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF it were a straightforward territorial occupation with no asymmetric complications, THEN the answer would be "NO."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> BUT in the case of the West Bank, no state succession has taken place.  So, relative to the West Bank, your question hypothetical.
> 
> Without prejudice to the Arab Palestinian self-determination in the establishment of an effective government over which sovereign territorial authority is created _(right now, an argument can be made that sovereign control can only exist in Area "A")_ the _international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited_ with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate _(the Jordan River)_. That would encapsulate the entirety of the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is a definite maybe with some fog thrown in on the side. You can say A,B,C, whatever it is all occupied territory.
Click to expand...


I’m afraid you’re just repeating the usual Islamist slogans. 

Your slogans are always absent any identification of sovereign Arab-Moslem territory that’s occupied. 

Wouldn’t it make sense to support an argument with fact as opposed to cut and paste slogans?


----------



## Hollie

When the wannabe Arab-Moslem killers are coming at you with the weapons and ideology of Islamic gee-had, the time for negotiation has passed.











						Palestinian terrorists from the Gaza Strip continue attempting to penetrate into Israeli territory. Such attempts are not part of official Hamas policy but are publicly praised and encouraged after the fact. - The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism
					

On August 17, 2019, IDF observation posts identified five suspects approaching the security fence in the northern Gaza Strip. At least one of them was armed. IDF forces were rushed to the site. An IDF tank and helicopter shot at the suspects before they could cross the security fence (IDF...




					www.terrorism-info.org.il
				




On August 17, 2019, IDF observation posts identified five suspects approaching the security fence in the northern Gaza Strip. At least one of them was armed. IDF forces were rushed to the site. An IDF tank and helicopter shot at the suspects before they could cross the security fence (IDF spokesman, August 17, 2019). The attempted penetration came two days after four rockets were launched at Israel in two separate incidents (August 16 and 17, 2019). The Palestinian ministry of health reported that IDF forces had killed three Palestinians and critically wounded another. The five belonged variously to Hamas, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) and Fatah. Some of them had participated in the return marches and were Night Harassment Unit operatives in the northern Gaza Strip. Senior figures in Hamas and the other terrorist organizations publicly praised the operatives who were killed and blamed Israel for their deaths. Senior Hamas figure Isma’il Haniyeh paid visits, well-covered by the media, to the families of the dead operatives.

*







Death notices issued for the Palestinian terrorists killed in the clash (Hamas’ Palinfo Twitter account, August 18, 2019).*


----------



## Hollie

The Islamic terrorists representing _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc._, Abbas franchise, announces it's priorities of payments to killers and social misfits to the detriment of it's public.



*Coronavirus and PA financial priorities*
Mar 30, 2020  

Coronavirus and PA financial priorities | PMW Analysis 

 
*The amount the PA is paying terrorists this month could buy them 387,143 Coronavirus test kits or 465 ventilators instead*
For which leaders is the payment of financial rewards to terrorists more important than supporting the needy or paying teachers?
The answer is, of course, the Palestinian Authority leaders– during the Coronavirus crisis!
Anticipating a fall in income, PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh announced that the payment of the March salaries will be staggered, and every day a different group of PA employees will be paid. The order of payment is a clear indication of the PA’s priorities.
Preceded only by the medical and supporting personnel, and the PA Security Forces members, third in line to receive their share of the limited PA budget are the terrorist prisoners and the families of the dead terrorists, the so-called “Martyrs.”



> “Since the wheels of production, import, and consumption have stopped, there will be a large drop of more than 50% in the PA’s revenues… The international aid will decrease because the entire world is in crisis, and therefore we will work according to an emergency austerity budget by reducing the expenses as much as possible. However, we will pay the salaries for this month [March] in full and over the course of several days in order to prevent gatherings in front of the banks, and this [will be] in the following manner:
> 
> 
> On the first day, the salaries of the medical and supporting personnel will be paid.
> 
> On the second day, to the [PA] Security Forces members.
> 
> *On the third day, to the prisoners and [the families of] the Martyrs.*
> 
> On the fourth day, to welfare cases and the poor.
> 
> On the fifth day, to the teachers.
> 
> On the sixth day, to the rest of the [PA] public employees.
> 
> The last payment, on the seventh day, will be to senior officials, to high level state employees, and to the ministers.”
> [WAFA, Official PA news agency, March 29, 2020]


----------



## Hollie

*Why is the PA lying to its own children?*
Feb 15, 2018   

Why is the PA lying to its own children? | PMW Analysis 


*Why is the PA lying to its own children?
Why aren't Palestinian children taught the full truth 
about Arab refugees in 1948?*​
*Mahmoud Abbas admitted on TV that he and the Arabs of Safed left of their own accord in 1948.*

*But PA TV new children' program: 
    "Mahmoud Abbas' family was forced to leave"* 
By Itamar Marcus​During an interview on official PA TV in 2013, Mahmoud Abbas was asked about his family history and how they became refugees. In his spontaneous answer documented by Palestinian Media Watch, he did not say that Israel expelled the Arabs of Safed, but, just the opposite. He admitted that the Arab residents of Safed left of their own accord "in a disorderly way."

The reason Abbas cites for the Arab unprompted exodus is also significant. He admitted that the Arabs of Hebron and Safad committed massacres (pronunciation in Arabic: Madhbaha) against their Jewish neighbors in 1929. The Arabs of Safed, Abbas explained, "were afraid that the Jews would take revenge for the massacre [of Jews] in 1929."




 





However, a children's program recently broadcast on PA TV, taught that "Mahmoud Abbas' family *was forced to leave*," because the "occupation gangs," the euphemism for the new State of Israel, "ruled" the country and stole "from him, his family, and his friends all of their dreams, their homes, and their lands."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas Admits: Gaza Doctors Trained by Israel to Deal with Coronavirus | United with Israel
					

The Arab media has published articles about the training of dozens of medical personnel from Gaza at Barzilai Hospital in Ashkelon and at the Erez Crossing.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

200 Arab-Israeli students return from Jordan
					

Approximately 200 Arab-Israeli students who were studying in Jordan were able to return to Israel on Thursday




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Because so many reporters are covering a non-existent crisis in Israel, there is no oxygen for real issues in the Arab world to be publicized.

And prisons aren't the only issue. There have been scores of articles about how the water shortage in Gaza will inevitably bring an out-of-control epidemic - even though as of yet all cases in Gaza have been contained and there haven't been new cases in weeks.

But meanwhile:



> Some 74 million people in the water-scarce Arab region are at greater risk of catching the novel coronavirus because they lack a sink or soap at home, the United Nations said Wednesday.
> 
> This includes 31 million people in Sudan, more than 14 million in war-torn Yemen and 9.9 million in Egypt, a UN report said.
> 
> An estimated 26 million refugees and displaced people are at greater risk of contracting the illness region-wide, as they lack adequate access to water and hygiene services, ESCWA said.


Why are there so many articles about 2 million Gazans who don't have adequate water and so few about the other 72 million people in the region who have the exact same (or worse) problem?

The answer, as always, is that if Israel cannot be blamed, the news media is not interested. And when they are not interested, there are far fewer stories being filed, and those stories get ignored by editors who prefer the "blame Israel" stories that fit the anti-Israel narrative.

(full article online)









						Israel-haters who pretend to care about Gaza hurt tens of millions of Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The article's bias is truly insane:



> Arabs make up only a fifth of Israel’s population, but represent half the country’s pharmacists, a quarter of its nurses and just under a fifth of its doctors, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics. Some of the nation’s largest hospitals have Arab doctors heading major departments, and the country’s leading virologist is Arab.
> ...
> In Kafra Qara, an Arab town south of Haifa with so many medical professionals that residents call it the city of doctors, Jameel Mohsen was more critical.
> 
> “As an Arab, other jobs are closed off to us, so we became doctors,” he said, peeling off layers of protective equipment after setting up a Covid-19 ward at the Hillel Yeffe Medical Center, where he is head of infectious diseases.


If anyone can find any minority group complaining that they are over-represented in the medical professions as evidence of discrimination, I'd love to see it.

Of course, there are no professions in Israel where Arabs are not allowed. There are lots of Arab police officers. There are many Arab engineers and programmers and research scientists. Once, the acting president of Israel was a Druze Arab. 

While FT claims that the over-representation of Arabs in the health sector somehow shows how Israel is discriminatory, Gulf365 has a very good article for its Arabic-speaking audience about how Arab doctors are essential in battling the coronavirus in Israel. The article bullet points are:

(full article online)









						Financial Times more anti-Israel than Arab media
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A short history of the Jewish/Zionist octopus in antisemitic cartoons
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful

*Anti-Israel Activists” Disrupt Holocaust Survivor’s Talk With Antisemitic Pictures & Slogans*
By
David Lange
 - 
April 21, 2020

Tswi Herschel
According to Jeremy Issacharoff, Israel’s Ambassador to Germany, “anti-Israel activists” disrupted a Zoom talk by Holocaust survivor Tswi Herschel on the eve of Holocaust Memorial Day, posting pictures of Hitler and shouting antisemitic slogans, leading to the event’s postponement. After a short break, the event was reconvened without the “activists” and conducted in an appropriate and respectful way. 

What a timely reminder of how antisemitism is still as strong as ever, regularly hiding behind “anti-Zionism.”

I have been spending this Holocaust Memorial Day tweeting out links to my exposes of Jew-haters (commonly “anti-Zionists-not-antisemites”) as a reminder how we must never be apathetic in fighting antisemitism to this day. This incident highlights the need.

'Anti-Israel Activists' Disrupt Holocaust Survivor's Talk With Antisemitic Pictures & Slogans


Sixties Fan said:


> A short history of the Jewish/Zionist octopus in antisemitic cartoons
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The article's bias is truly insane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs make up only a fifth of Israel’s population, but represent half the country’s pharmacists, a quarter of its nurses and just under a fifth of its doctors, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics. Some of the nation’s largest hospitals have Arab doctors heading major departments, and the country’s leading virologist is Arab.
> ...
> In Kafra Qara, an Arab town south of Haifa with so many medical professionals that residents call it the city of doctors, Jameel Mohsen was more critical.
> 
> “As an Arab, other jobs are closed off to us, so we became doctors,” he said, peeling off layers of protective equipment after setting up a Covid-19 ward at the Hillel Yeffe Medical Center, where he is head of infectious diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can find any minority group complaining that they are over-represented in the medical professions as evidence of discrimination, I'd love to see it.
> 
> Of course, there are no professions in Israel where Arabs are not allowed. There are lots of Arab police officers. There are many Arab engineers and programmers and research scientists. Once, the acting president of Israel was a Druze Arab.
> 
> While FT claims that the over-representation of Arabs in the health sector somehow shows how Israel is discriminatory, Gulf365 has a very good article for its Arabic-speaking audience about how Arab doctors are essential in battling the coronavirus in Israel. The article bullet points are:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financial Times more anti-Israel than Arab media
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

So then, why is there a problem with the one state solution and return of the refugees?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article's bias is truly insane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs make up only a fifth of Israel’s population, but represent half the country’s pharmacists, a quarter of its nurses and just under a fifth of its doctors, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics. Some of the nation’s largest hospitals have Arab doctors heading major departments, and the country’s leading virologist is Arab.
> ...
> In Kafra Qara, an Arab town south of Haifa with so many medical professionals that residents call it the city of doctors, Jameel Mohsen was more critical.
> 
> “As an Arab, other jobs are closed off to us, so we became doctors,” he said, peeling off layers of protective equipment after setting up a Covid-19 ward at the Hillel Yeffe Medical Center, where he is head of infectious diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can find any minority group complaining that they are over-represented in the medical professions as evidence of discrimination, I'd love to see it.
> 
> Of course, there are no professions in Israel where Arabs are not allowed. There are lots of Arab police officers. There are many Arab engineers and programmers and research scientists. Once, the acting president of Israel was a Druze Arab.
> 
> While FT claims that the over-representation of Arabs in the health sector somehow shows how Israel is discriminatory, Gulf365 has a very good article for its Arabic-speaking audience about how Arab doctors are essential in battling the coronavirus in Israel. The article bullet points are:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financial Times more anti-Israel than Arab media
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, why is there a problem with the one state solution and return of the refugees?
Click to expand...

Another failed Islamic State serves no purpose.


----------



## rylah

Anti-Israel activists disrupt Holocaust Remembrance Day memorial
					

'To dishonour the memory of the Holocaust and the dignity of the survivor is beyond shame and disgrace and shows the blatant antisemitic nature of the activists'




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Hamas Fumes Over Saudi TV Show on Jews in the Mideast *

*The new drama on the Arab network MBC was slammed by critics claiming that any portrayal of Jews is a capitulation to Zionism. *

A television series to be aired during the Muslim festival month of Ramadan has sparked controversy because of the subject matter – the life of a heroic Jewish woman living in an Arab land.

Produced by the London-based Saudi-owned Middle East Broadcasting Company (MBC), the show “Umm Haroun” features well-known Kuwaiti actress Hayat al-Fahad, 71, in the role of a Jewish midwife and nurse, the _Jerusalem Post_ reported.

“The story of the series sparked a lot of controversy among followers of social networking sites, after a promo was published of the series that tells the story of a Jewish mother who is suffering because of her Judaism in the Gulf during the 1940s,” the _Saudi24_ news website reported.

The Hamas terror group fumed over the show, calling the series a “political and cultural attempt to introduce the Zionist project to Gulf society.”















						Hamas Fumes Over Saudi TV Show on Jews in the Mideast | United with Israel
					

New drama show on Arab network MBC gets furious reactions from Arabs who say any portrayal of Jews is a capitulation to Zionism.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				




Comment: 
Hamas is not happy about this Saudi Arabian show about Jewish history in the Middle East.
That means its probably something worth watching...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Official Slams Pro-Palestinian Social Media Users for Comparing Jews to Viruses With #Covid48 Hashtag
					

An anti-Israel cartoon circulating online as part of the #Covid48 hashtag campaign. Photo: Twitter. An Israeli Foreign Ministry official condemned …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel has been expediting allowances of "dual use" items into Gaza for weeks - and no one reports it
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The Pre-Trial Chamber was requested to determine the scope of jurisdiction merely for show to “protect the ICC’s public image”_

_The ICC prosecutor deceived the international community when she initiated a sham pre-trial request, supposedly to determine if the ICC has jurisdiction over the “situation in Palestine.” In fact the “decision is a foregone conclusion,” and she has already decided to initiate an investigation_

_The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members_

(full article online)









						Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so | PMW Analysis
					

The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members.




					palwatch.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

*BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.

✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​


Sixties Fan said:


> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members


*(COMMENT)*

Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.

"Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  *And just where are these Laws posted? Prior to 1988, there was no Arab Palestinian Government to enact laws. Wasn't it all Jordanian Law?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations are supposed to follow local laws not make up their own.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, the Arab Palestinians, know very well that throwing rocks at the police will get you arrested.  The same goes for land management issues, not involving criminal activity or enterprise.
> 
> Where are these local laws?
> 
> There is a relationship between the Israeli Civil Authority and the Arab Palestinians.  Granted, it is not the most successful relationships and neither of the two are going to get an award.  It is not entirely the fault of the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting questions. From my understanding of the rules of state succession, the successor state inherits the laws of the previous sovereign. The already existing laws stay in force until they are changed by the new sovereign. Since occupations do not acquire sovereignty they have no authority to change these laws.
> 
> Now, can an occupation create its own laws and impose them on the people at the point of a gun?
Click to expand...

You are posting under the impression that Israel is occupying some made up country called Palestine . You can argue that Israel is occupying the West Bank, but Israel is a sovereign state


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.
Click to expand...

What is the definition of terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the definition of terrorism
Click to expand...

Israel's military attacks on Palestinian civilians.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the definition of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's military attacks on Palestinian civilians.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  "Name Calling" (sic) is a form of _ad Hominem_ objection wherein the focus is directed against a person rather than supporting or colluding with organizations involved in violent acts or in direct violation of the criminal laws.  It goes to the credibility of the ICC → referring to specific circumstances that might seem to raise ethics questions that the court is compromised by a party to a claim of wartime misconduct or violations punishable under Article 68 of the Geneva Convention (IV).
​


​


P F Tinmore said:


> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.


*(COMMENT)*

At what point does the collusion become official misconduct?  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the definition of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's military attacks on Palestinian civilians.
Click to expand...

What attacks? Define the circumstances. 

Something from your YouTube video collection, perhaps?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What I keep saying......Israel.....Kadima]









						Is it wrong to let Israel make decisions for itself?
					

Pompeo’s stand on annexation of settlements is not just a departure from past administrations policies on peace, but based in long overdue respect for Israeli democracy.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.


What terrorist attacks have the European Union and the US experienced?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraq's Nationality Law excludes Palestinians AND Jews. And no one protests either one!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the ICC does not allow name callers to sway their prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the definition of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's military attacks on Palestinian civilians.
Click to expand...

Nice duck. Are you saying Palestinians don’t INTENTIONALLY attack Israelii civilians and then dance and hand out candy afterwards?


----------



## toastman

Tinmore laughed at my post calling Israel a sovereign state. Here you go Tinmore









						List of sovereign states - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Why is Israel on that list Tinmore ?


----------



## rylah

*WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*

A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.

The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.

The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.

The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.

Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!


Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.

What dumbfuck wrote this piece?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
Click to expand...


Who cares what you define it.

What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.

G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers


IDF = Israeli doofus force.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
Click to expand...

IDF = Israeli doofus force.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
Click to expand...

What did you assume
Israelis were not humans? Or some super humans?

That's why I said G-d bless IDF,
this is what ever showed to make sense in the whole story, in every stand.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
Click to expand...

Aren't you the poster who whines about "name calling"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you the poster who whines about "name calling"?
Click to expand...

Only when it is not true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
Click to expand...

The Islamic terrorist attack was aimed at border police, not soldiers. Try paying attention to the facts. 

Define your use of the term "foreign soldiers". What does that mean?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you the poster who whines about "name calling"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is not true.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you the poster who whines about "name calling"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is not true.
Click to expand...

Only when your juvenile, school boy tactics are presented to you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Islamic terrorist attack was aimed at border police, not soldiers. Try paying attention to the facts.
> 
> Define your use of the term "foreign soldiers". What does that mean?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> The Islamic terrorist attack was aimed at border police, not soldiers.


Same shit, different platter.

Israel has border police but no borders.


----------



## rylah




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
Click to expand...

I thought you were against name calling? I guess it’s ok when you do it , Hippocrate


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
Click to expand...

Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
Click to expand...

How does attacking Palestinian civilians benefit Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
Click to expand...

Uncontested (peaceful) occupation can lead to legal annexation. The Palestinians have to oppose the occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncontested (peaceful) occupation can lead to legal annexation. The Palestinians have to oppose the occupation.
Click to expand...


What occupation? What sovereign Arab-Moslem lands are occupied?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does attacking Palestinian civilians benefit Israel?
Click to expand...


What attacks? You don't identify any.

Are you just parroting what you read on a Hamas newsletter?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncontested (peaceful) occupation can lead to legal annexation. The Palestinians have to oppose the occupation.
Click to expand...

Now please by using detailed examples how Palestinians have resisted the occupation


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t whine when Israel retaliates and Palestinians die as a result. You attack IDF soldiers , you pay, that’s the way it is.
> BTW, how does attacking soldiers benefit the Palestinians??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does attacking Palestinian civilians benefit Israel?
Click to expand...


Link that the IDF as a whole intentionally attacks civilians? Nice duck BTW


----------



## Sixties Fan

News of the impending appropriation of a few meters of land, the few meters required to build an accessiblity elevator to the Cave of the Patriarchs, has resulted in the production of the amusing propaganda video in the Tweet below. Let me show you how many errors there are in this very short piece if you were unable to pick them out yourself but watch it first and see if you can find all of them:

(full article online)









						LOL -- Calling Hebron Occupied and then Showing the 97% that is not. | Israel Diaries
					

How many errors can you fit into a two-minute video?



					www.israeldiaries.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you say you are against occupation but never said a word about any occupation that cannot be blamed on Israel you just might be an antisemite.

If you claim that Israel does moral things to cover up for immoral crimes, you just might be an antisemite.

If Jews must pass a test of being anti-Israel for you to allow them to speak publicly, you just might be an antisemite.

If you've ever called someone a "Zionist" as an insult, you just might be an antisemite.

If you are offended by the lyrics of Hatikva but have no problem with the Palestinian national anthem that extols violence and vengeance, you just might be an antisemite.

If you regard Leila Khaled, Rasmea Odeh and Dalal Mughrabi as feminist role models, you just might be an antisemite.

If the idea of Jews respectfully visiting their holiest spots makes you angry, you just might be an antisemite.

If you think that terrorism against Jewish targets is sometimes justified, you just may be an antisemite.

If there are any parts of the world that you believe Jews should not be allowed to live, you just might be an antisemite.

(full article online)









						You Just Might Be An Antisemite If....
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful

If Hamas is opposed to any form of cooperation with Israel, why does it continue to allow medical supplies to be transferred from Israel into the Gaza Strip on an almost weekly basis?... It was also revealed that the sister of senior Hamas official Musa Abu Marzouk had been admitted to an Israeli hospital for two weeks for cancer treatments.
Yet, Hamas is now saying that the Palestinian "peace activists" who talked to Israelis through an online videoconference will face legal measures for their "crime."
If Hamas does not want any contact with Israel, it should close the Gaza Strip border with Israel and refuse to medical supplies or truckloads of goods and fuel. If Hamas does not want any contact with Israel, it should stop sending family members of its leaders to receive medical treatment in Israel. If Hamas does not want any form of contact with Israel, it should stop sending Palestinian doctors to receive training from Israelis.
If and when the "peace activists" go on trial in the Gaza Strip, the international community and all those who describe themselves as pro-Palestinian advocates will have a golden opportunity to call out Hamas for its hypocrisy and lies. Failing to do so will directly facilitate the intimidation that Hamas and Palestinian extremists apply to anyone who seeks a better future for the Palestinians or peace with Israel.

If Hamas is opposed to any form of cooperation with Israel, why does it continue to allow medical supplies to be transferred from Israel into the Gaza Strip on an almost weekly basis? Last week, 96 tons of medical supplies were transferred from Israel through the Kerem Shalom Crossing into the Gaza Strip. In addition, some 1,368 truckloads of goods from Israel entered the Gaza Strip through the same border crossing. The week before, another 88 tons of medical supplies were transferred from Israel into the Gaza Strip along with 1,116 truckloads of goods.

If Hamas does not want any contact with Israel, it should turn to the Egyptians, who are sitting on the other side of the border with the Gaza Strip and demand that Egypt and other Arab countries provide them with medical aid. Last week, senior Hamas official Khalil al-Haya warned that "all scenarios are available" for his movement to force Israel to supply the Gaza Strip with medical equipment to combat the coronavirus. The Hamas official, in other words, is warning that his movement will resort to terrorism if Israel does _not_ help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip. Would al-Haya issue a similar warning to the Egyptians, who are in control of the Rafah border crossing with the Gaza Strip? Of course not. Would he or any other Hamas leader dare to threaten any other Arab country for failing to supply the Gaza Strip with medical aid? Of course not.

Palestinians and the Virus of Normalization


----------



## RoccoR

RE  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss        
_⁜→_  Mindful, et al,

*BLUF:* I agree with you 100%. But my left brain says that I should be more compassionate.



Mindful said:


> Palestinians and the Virus of Normalization


*(COMMENT)*

The supplies you mentioned are a result of Israeli compassion and medical necessity to set aside political differences in times of a common crisis.

The normal general population of Arab Palestinians is dwindling fast _(I think)_.  While it should be obvious _(especially to those needing care)_ that neither the Ramalla Government or the Gaza Gangsters really have any special care for the people. It should be obvious that the Israeli People care more for the Palestinian People than the two Palestinian Governments.








Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> _⁜→_  Mindful, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I agree with you 100%. But my left brain says that I should be more compassionate.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians and the Virus of Normalization
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The supplies you mentioned are a result of Israeli compassion and medical necessity to set aside political differences in times of a common crisis.
> 
> The normal general population of Arab Palestinians is dwindling fast _(I think)_.  While it should be obvious _(especially to those needing care)_ that neither the Ramalla Government or the Gaza Gangsters really have any special care for the people. It should be obvious that the Israeli People care more for the Palestinian People than the two Palestinian Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Why doesn’t Egypt help them?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> _⁜→_  Mindful, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I agree with you 100%. But my left brain says that I should be more compassionate.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians and the Virus of Normalization
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The supplies you mentioned are a result of Israeli compassion and medical necessity to set aside political differences in times of a common crisis.
> 
> The normal general population of Arab Palestinians is dwindling fast _(I think)_.  While it should be obvious _(especially to those needing care)_ that neither the Ramalla Government or the Gaza Gangsters really have any special care for the people. It should be obvious that the Israeli People care more for the Palestinian People than the two Palestinian Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t Egypt help them?
Click to expand...


These folks put flags of Qatari leaders all over the place,
and throw stones at their delegates when they're leaving,
when they just gave them loads of cash and political support.

Egypt has its own needs than to send a million martyrs, to the request of suicidal Shia vessels seeking to establish a Caliphate at the expense of the entire MENA region.  

Can't help those who don't want to help themselves.
The poor of Your town are first.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Women Stabbed on Israel's Remembrance Day*

 A 62-year-old woman was injured in a suspected stabbing attack in Kfar Saba, a city in central Israel, Magen David Adom -- Israel's national medical emergency service -- said Tuesday. 

She is said to have bee conscious, in a moderate to serious condition, when the paramedics arrived on the scene. 

 The victim was hospitalized after receiving emergency treatment.   According to the initial reports, the knife-wielding attacker was neutralized by security forces on the spot. 

The circumstances and the motive of the attacker are currently being investigated, with the police investigating the incident as a potential terrorist attack.

The stabbing came minutes before the ceremony commemorating victims of terrorism started in Jerusalem as Israel marked Remembrance Day.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rylah said:


> *Israeli Women Stabbed on Israel's Remembrance Day*
> 
> A 62-year-old woman was injured in a suspected stabbing attack in Kfar Saba, a city in central Israel, Magen David Adom -- Israel's national medical emergency service -- said Tuesday.
> 
> She is said to have bee conscious, in a moderate to serious condition, when the paramedics arrived on the scene.
> 
> The victim was hospitalized after receiving emergency treatment.   According to the initial reports, the knife-wielding attacker was neutralized by security forces on the spot.
> 
> The circumstances and the motive of the attacker are currently being investigated, with the police investigating the incident as a potential terrorist attack.
> 
> The stabbing came minutes before the ceremony commemorating victims of terrorism started in Jerusalem as Israel marked Remembrance Day.


May she be well.








						Thoughts during the Remembrance Day siren
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

IfNotNow and Gisha claim Gaza is occupied. The @ICRC's definition disagrees - but the ICRC changes the rule for Gaza alone. (Daled Amos)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have the European Union and the US experienced?
Click to expand...

Nobody has anything, huh?

Why would some countries call them terrorists when they have never been attacked?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have the European Union and the US experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has anything, huh?
> 
> Why would some countries call them terrorists when they have never been attacked?
Click to expand...


Countries are not supposed to wait till their buses get blown up in the main squares,
to chase the murderers.

It's like a rapist is in the town and you're this libtard protesting police
cannot stop couples at night, until the guy has no record of raping the cop's wife.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have the European Union and the US experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has anything, huh?
> 
> Why would some countries call them terrorists when they have never been attacked?
Click to expand...

External examples of acts perpetrated by the Pals fits the definition of terrorism. Nations don't need to be directly attacked by the Pals in order to assign the Islamic terrorist designation.

It's a seemingly simple concept.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Yes, it has been long rumored that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been openly working in the background doing leg work for the International Criminal Court (ICC) since before January 2015, when they paved the way under an Article 12 Declaration of the Rome Statute.
> 
> ✦  Has the ICC prosecutor secretly colluded with the PA and already decided to prosecute Israel? A Jordanian news site says so.​​✦  The inexcusable decision by the International Criminal Court’s chief prosecutor to proceed with a probe into Israeli “war crimes” can only be explained as being motivated by raw antisemitism.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  The PA committee working with the ICC prosecutor has Hamas and PFLP members
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> "Multiple Addameer employees and leaders have a long and rich track record of terrorist convictions and, in several cases, have been Addameer employees and PFLP operatives simultaneously. It is problematic, to say the least, for the EU or UN to be advised on their decisions by organizations with such extensive ties to an EU-recognized terrorist organization."_ (__By  EMILY SCHRADER FEBRUARY 18, 2020, Jerusalem Post)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have are groups designated as terrorist organizations by the European Union and the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have the European Union and the US experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has anything, huh?
> 
> Why would some countries call them terrorists when they have never been attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> External examples of acts perpetrated by the Pals fits the definition of terrorism. Nations don't need to be directly attacked by the Pals in order to assign the Islamic terrorist designation.
> 
> It's a seemingly simple concept.
Click to expand...

OK, but if nobody has been attacked, why would anyone consider it?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. The simple fact is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to use violent activities to induce the State of Israel to capitulate to the demands of they make.



P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but if nobody has been attacked, why would anyone consider it?


*(COMMENT)*

When you make political demands of a government under the threat of violence, and you commit a violent act as a means of intimidation or coercion in an effort to secure that demand, it becomes an act of terrorism.  _(The distinction between Domestic or International terrorism is a matter of distinct boundaries.  It does not change the fact that it is terrorism.)_ 

If a hostile entity of any persuasion has an established pattern of criminal behaviors or a history of perpetrating violent crimes or extremist action, you better take them at their word. The first time you don't and they take action _(or even the appearance of an action)_, the outcomes could be catastrophic. This is especially true when the perpetrator has a relationship with outlets that by designed or likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of of serious criminal action.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. The simple fact is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to use violent activities to induce the State of Israel to capitulate to the demands of they make.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but if nobody has been attacked, why would anyone consider it?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When you make political demands of a government under the threat of violence, and you commit a violent act as a means of intimidation or coercion in an effort to secure that demand, it becomes an act of terrorism.  _(The distinction between Domestic or International terrorism is a matter of distinct boundaries.  It does not change the fact that it is terrorism.)_
> 
> If a hostile entity of any persuasion has an established pattern of criminal behaviors or a history of perpetrating violent crimes or extremist action, you better take them at their word. The first time you don't and they take action _(or even the appearance of an action)_, the outcomes could be catastrophic. This is especially true when the perpetrator has a relationship with outlets that by designed or likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of of serious criminal action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Are you saying that the Palestinians do not have the right to self defense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. The simple fact is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to use violent activities to induce the State of Israel to capitulate to the demands of they make.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but if nobody has been attacked, why would anyone consider it?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When you make political demands of a government under the threat of violence, and you commit a violent act as a means of intimidation or coercion in an effort to secure that demand, it becomes an act of terrorism.  _(The distinction between Domestic or International terrorism is a matter of distinct boundaries.  It does not change the fact that it is terrorism.)_
> 
> If a hostile entity of any persuasion has an established pattern of criminal behaviors or a history of perpetrating violent crimes or extremist action, you better take them at their word. The first time you don't and they take action _(or even the appearance of an action)_, the outcomes could be catastrophic. This is especially true when the perpetrator has a relationship with outlets that by designed or likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of of serious criminal action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are ducking the question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. The simple fact is that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are attempting to use violent activities to induce the State of Israel to capitulate to the demands of they make.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but if nobody has been attacked, why would anyone consider it?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When you make political demands of a government under the threat of violence, and you commit a violent act as a means of intimidation or coercion in an effort to secure that demand, it becomes an act of terrorism.  _(The distinction between Domestic or International terrorism is a matter of distinct boundaries.  It does not change the fact that it is terrorism.)_
> 
> If a hostile entity of any persuasion has an established pattern of criminal behaviors or a history of perpetrating violent crimes or extremist action, you better take them at their word. The first time you don't and they take action _(or even the appearance of an action)_, the outcomes could be catastrophic. This is especially true when the perpetrator has a relationship with outlets that by designed or likely to provoke or encourage any threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of of serious criminal action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the Palestinians do not have the right to self defense?
Click to expand...

Acts of Islamic terrorism aimed at Israelis citizens are not self defense.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* In terms of the International Agreement, self-defense is covered in Chapter VII of the UN Charter.



P F Tinmore said:


> Are you saying that the Palestinians do not have the right to self defense?


*(COMMENT)*

Just where in the hell did you get that.

Again, you are twisting the commentary for your own purpose, but not for the truth.  *Posting 8980* did not even address "self-defense" either on the individual level or on an international level. 

However, the Arab Palestinians cannot use conflict as a means to settle disputes.   Your entire dialog has been about some way that the Arab Palestinians can justify the use of violence _(Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence)_.  You want to justify the conflict.  You want to ignore the Customary and International Humanitarian Law.

You can not use "self-defense" as a means to justify terrorism against the Occupying Power _(Israelis)_.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
Click to expand...


*Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.*

What country are the "foreign troops" from?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH - Arab ramming and stabbing attack in East Jerusalem*
> 
> A terrorist attack was reported east of Jerusalem yesterday morning. The attack was a combination ramming and stabbing attack, with an explosive device found at the scene of the attack.
> 
> The incident occurred in the Maale Adumim area, just east of the Jerusalem when a vehicle rammed a Border Police officer at the checkpoint. A terrorist then exited the vehicle and stabbed the officer with a pair of scissors.
> 
> The officer is said to be in moderate condition. The terrorist was shot and killed at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority later identified the terrorist as 25-year-old Ibrahim Halaseh, a resident of the PA-controled town of Sawahera.
> 
> Thank G-d the officer is doing alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks on foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> What dumbfuck wrote this piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you define it.
> 
> What's important is the result - one dead Jihadi at a checkpoint,
> and not inside any residential area. This is what's really important.
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers who stand to defend Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-d bless the young IDF soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDF = Israeli doofus force.
Click to expand...

_A Palestinian terrorist died in an “accidental explosion” in Gaza, a spokesman for the Hamas-run Ministry of Health said Saturday.


Ibrahim Frahat, a member of the Saraya al-Quds militia of the terror group Palestinian Islamic Jihad, died while “preparing for battle,” the militia said in a statement._









						Palestinian Terrorist Accidentally Blows Himself Up
					

“It is no surprise that a person who plays with fire ultimately harms himself,” IDF Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai said.




					forward.com


----------



## Mindful

Commentary
*PLO's Program of Deception and Lies*
by *Bassam Tawil*  •  May 1, 2020 at 5:00 am

"The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security... accepts United Nations Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338... commits itself... to a peaceful resolution of the conflict between the two sides... the PLO renounces the use of terrorism and other acts of violence... the PLO affirms that those articles of the Palestinian Covenant which deny Israel's right to exist... are now inoperative and no longer valid." — Letter from former PLO Chairman Yasser Arafat to former Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, September 9, 1993.
Why do the Palestinians still need an organization called the Palestine Liberation Organization whose declared goal is the "liberation of Palestine" through armed struggle? The presence of the PLO bluntly contradicts Arafat's letter in which he claims that the PLO "recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security" and "renounces the use of terrorism and other acts of violence."
If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ... They openly say and show that they consider all of the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River as "occupied" territories that need to be "liberated." This wording lays bare the straightforward lies of the PLO and Arafat about their ostensible support for the two-state solution. At least they should get credit for being honest

Gatestone Institute


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You can not use "self-defense" as a means to justify terrorism against the Occupying Power _(Israelis)_.


It is nice that you confirm the occpation.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not use "self-defense" as a means to justify terrorism against the Occupying Power _(Israelis)_.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice that you confirm the occpation.
Click to expand...


More triggering rubbish.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* In terms of the International Agreement, self-defense is covered in Chapter VII of the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the Palestinians do not have the right to self defense?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just where in the hell did you get that.
> 
> Again, you are twisting the commentary for your own purpose, but not for the truth.  *Posting 8980* did not even address "self-defense" either on the individual level or on an international level.
> 
> However, the Arab Palestinians cannot use conflict as a means to settle disputes.   Your entire dialog has been about some way that the Arab Palestinians can justify the use of violence _(Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence)_.  You want to justify the conflict.  You want to ignore the Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> You can not use "self-defense" as a means to justify terrorism against the Occupying Power _(Israelis)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are bouncing around like a football trying to say that the Palestinians have no rights.

Would it be illegal for the Americans to attack the British in 1812?

Would it be illegal for the French to attack the Germans in WWII?

Was it illegal for Vietnam to attack Americans?

Is it illegal for Cashmere to attack India?

...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ...


That agreement was made behind the backs of the Palestinians without their approval.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ...
> 
> 
> 
> That agreement was made behind the backs of the Palestinians without their approval.
Click to expand...


Why do you bother?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ...
> 
> 
> 
> That agreement was made behind the backs of the Palestinians without their approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother?
Click to expand...

I don't post for the Zionists. They absolutely refuse to learn anything.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ...
> 
> 
> 
> That agreement was made behind the backs of the Palestinians without their approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't post for the Zionists. They absolutely refuse to learn anything.
Click to expand...


Just who do you think you are?

I’ve got nothing to say to you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sovereignty is not the same thing as annexation. Prime Minister Netanyahu knows this, which is why he is always careful to speak of exercising Israel’s sovereignty over Judea and Samaria and in the Jordan Valley. The media never seems to see this as a serious distinction, and often cites Netanyahu as speaking of “annexation,” as in this April 26, 2020 _Jerusalem Post_ piece, “Netanyahu: I’m confident annexation will happen in a couple of months.”

In fact, Netanyahu never did say that, which the body of the same article makes clear. “Three months ago, the Trump peace plan recognized Israel’s rights in all of Judea and Samaria,” the article quotes Netanyahu as saying. “President Trump pledged to recognize Israel’s sovereignty over the Jewish communities there and in the Jordan Valley. In a couple of months from now, I’m confident that pledge will be honored, that we will be able to celebrate another historic moment in the history of Zionism.”

You don’t see the words “annex” or “annexation” in the above quote. You don’t see them there, because to speak of annexation would be to suggest that Israel is taking land that belongs to others and adding it to the State of Israel. Instead, the prime minister says clear as day, Judea and Samaria and the Jordan Valley are Israel’s lawful territories. They _already_belong to Israel, are part of Israel. And the U.S., under President Donald J. Trump has pledged to recognize this fact.

The difference between sovereignty and annexation is not just a question of semantics, but of two quite different actions. Writers that insist on using the “a” word strengthen the trope that Israel is an occupier of someone else’s land, that we acquired the land through aggression. And that’s not fair. Or unbiased.

(full article online)









						Sovereignty is Not Annexation: Vive la Différence! (Judean Rose)
					

There's a difference between exercising sovereignty and annexation, would that journalists would learn the distinction.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why would anyone celebrate the 70th anniversary of the colossal failure of @UNRWA?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Now you are just grasping at straws.




P F Tinmore said:


> You are bouncing around like a football trying to say that the Palestinians have no rights.


*(COMMENT)*

I keep saying it over and over again, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have the exact same civil and political rights as the Israeli.



P F Tinmore said:


> Would it be illegal for the Americans to attack the British in 1812?


*(COMMENT)*

The Americans were defending US Sovereign Territory.  The Arab Palestinians are NOT defending Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.

The Israelis had effective control BEFORE the PLO Declared Independence.  The Israelis are not taking Arab Territory, it is the Arab Palestinians that are attempting to gain control over territory that was brought under Occupation AFTER the Jordanians abandon it.



P F Tinmore said:


> Would it be illegal for the French to attack the Germans in WWII?


*(COMMENT)*

It was legal for the French to defend against the German Invasion.  The 1949 Geneva Convention IV had not yet been established.  There are different laws today (2020) then there were in the Fall of France (1940) and The Battle of Dunkirk.



P F Tinmore said:


> Was it illegal for Vietnam to attack Americans?


*(COMMENT)*

The US was defending the South Vietnamese Government and was on station at the invitation of the South Vietnamese Government.  The South Vietnamese were attempting to exercise their right to self-determination within Indochina.



P F Tinmore said:


> Is it illegal for Cashmere to attack India?


*(COMMENT)*

Hmmm,  I don't believe it is The Kashmir that is defending against India.  I think it is a territorial conflict primarily between India and Pakistan over control of Kashmir.

But I once bought a sweater in Lahore and actually stay at the Holiday Inn there.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I keep saying it over and over again, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have the exact same civil and political rights as the Israeli.


So they can return to their homeland?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Americans were defending US Sovereign Territory. The Arab Palestinians are NOT defending Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.


There you go back to the Palestinians not having any rights.

Who told you that Palestine was not sovereign Palestinian territory?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* There are times when an intelligence reader must be able to connect the dots.



RoccoR said:


> The Americans were defending US Sovereign Territory. The Arab Palestinians are NOT defending Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.





P F Tinmore said:


> There you go back to the Palestinians not having any rights.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was not sovereign Palestinian territory?
> 
> Link?


*(REFERENCE)*


			
				Pages 563-564 • Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *sovereignty *‘Sovereignty as a principle of international law must be sharply distinguished
> from other related uses of the term: sovereignty in its internal aspects and political sovereignty.
> Sovereignty in its internal aspects is concerned with the identity of the bearer of
> supreme authority within a State. This may be an individual or a collective unit. . . . In international
> relations, the scope of political sovereignty is still less limited [than that within a
> State]. Political sovereignty is the necessary concomitant of the lack of an effective international
> order and the constitutional weaknesses of the international superstructures which
> have so far been grafted on the law of unorganized international society. . . . [D]octrinal
> attempts at spiriting away sovereignty must remain meaningless. Actually, such efforts
> appear to minimize unduly the fundamental character of the principle of legal sovereignty
> within the realm of international law. The rules underlying this principle derive their importance
> from the basic fact that “almost all international relations are bound up” with the
> independence of States. Thus, the principle of sovereignty in general, and that of territorial
> sovereignty in particular, remains of necessity the “point of departure in settling most questions
> that concern international relations”




			
				Page 1792 • © 2006 Encyclopædia Britannica said:
			
		

> _*sovereignty In political theory*_, the ultimate authority in the decisionmaking process of the state and in the maintenance of order. In 16thcentury France JEAN BODIN used the concept of sovereignty to bolster the power of the king over his feudal lords, heralding the transition from FEUDALISM to NATIONALISM. By the end of the 18th century, the concept of the SOCIAL CONTRACT led to the idea of popular sovereignty, or sovereignty of the people, through an organized government. The HAGUE CONVENTIONS, the GENEVA CONVENTIONS, and the UNITED NATIONS all have restricted the actions of sovereign countries in the international arena, as has INTERNATIONAL LAW.


*(COMMENT)*

There are only two places within the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine and west of the Jordan River, that can claim to have been "sovereign" to the Arab Palestinian in the last eight (8) centuries:  The Gaza Strip and Area "A" of the West Bank.



RoccoR said:


> I keep saying it over and over again, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have the exact same civil and political rights as the Israeli.





P F Tinmore said:


> So they can return to their homeland?


*(COMMENT)*


			
				Page 1602 • © 2006 Encyclopædia Britannica said:
			
		

> [A refugee is a] Person involuntarily displaced from his or her homeland. Until the late 19th century and the emergence of fixed and closed national boundaries, refugees were always absorbed by neighbouring countries.  Later, immigration restrictions and increasing numbers of refugees necessitated special action to aid them. In 1921 FRIDTJOF NANSEN created a League of Nations Passport to allow refugees to move freely across national boundaries. Refugee status at that time was accorded only if the migrant’s departure was involuntary and asylum was sought in another country. In 1938 the definition of refugee was expanded to include persons with a well-founded fear of persecution because of ethnicity, religion, nationality, group membership, or political opinion. Later the definition was expanded again to include persons who have fled from their homes to other places in their own countries. Refugee status ceases to apply when the migrant either is resettled or returns home. At the beginning of the 21st century there were some 16 million refugees, including nearly 4 million Palestinians; much of the rest of the world’s refugees were in Asia (particularly Afghanistan) and Africa, though conflict in the former Yugoslavia and elsewhere in post-Cold War Europe significantly increased the number of refugees in those regions. See also INTERNATIONAL
> REFUGEE ORGANIZATION; Office of the UNITED NATIONS HIGH COMMISSIONER FOR REFUGEES; UNITED NATIONS RELIEF AND REHABILITATION ADMINISTRATION.


*(COMMENT)*

There are several impediments pertaining to the unrestricted "Right of Return" by the Arab Palestinian.  

_*FIRST:*_

◈  Article 12(1) *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* states:  "Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence."

✦  The determination of what constitutes the status of being "lawfully within the territory of" is a matter of domestic law.  Article 2(7) in the UN Charter specifically PROHIBITS UN Members from intervening "in matters which are essentially *within the domestic jurisdiction* of any state."​
◈  Article 12(2) *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* states:  "Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own."

✦  No contest.​
◈  Article 12(3) *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* states:  "The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant."

✦  There is absolutely no question that the Arab Palestinian people are national security threat to the State of Israel, as well as, they present a deadly disturbance to the public order of the state.​
◈  Article 12(4) *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* states:  "No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country."

✦  There is nothing arbitrary in the restrictions governing entry into the State of Israel.  That is both a domestic issue, outside the jurisdiction of the international community, as well as, a matter of protecting the citizens of the State of Israel from a people who want to decimate the Jewish National Home; which has been stated or documented publicly many times.​
*SECOND:*

◈  There is a conflict in the demand made by the Arab Palestinian that want the application of the "Right of Return" to apply to:

✦  All persons whose normal place of residence was Palestine during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May 1948, who were displaced and who lost both home and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 conflict.   To be eligible, each claimant must be at least 72 years old.​........................................................................AND​✦  Self-proclaimed Arab Palestinian Refugees, and descendants of Palestine refugees, including legally adopted children, are eligible to register for United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East services. Currently, more than 5 million Palestinians are registered with UNRWA as refugees; nearly 95% of which have never had a permanent residence in the State of Israel.​​✧  In the case of the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Jerusalem, those persons acquired a new nationality and enjoyed the protection from the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, with the new nationality.  This nationality existed from 1950 until 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan abandon those people; becoming refugees from Jordan and NOT Arab Palestinian refugees.​​✧  The State of Israel has no requirement to extend immigration and naturalization to any person that:​​•  Has committed a crime against peace, a war crime, or a crime against humanity, as defined in the international instruments drawn up to make provision in respect of such crimes;​​•  Has committed "criminal acts" intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public in the State of Israel;​​•  Has committed a serious non-political crime outside Israel;​​•  Has been committed acts in direct support for Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.​​*THIRD:*

◈  There is a dispute over the demand:

✦  On demand limits the demand to the land based on pre-June 4th 1967 border with East Jerusalem as its Capital.​........................................................................AND​✦  One demand extends the claim to the entirety of the territory Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit.​........................................................................AND​✦  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.​​✧  The 4 June borders were adopted based on the 1949 Armistice Line.  The Armistice Demarcation Lines were agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party _(Israel, Jordan, Egypt)_ relating thereto.  The Armistice lines were only to shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.​​•  The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)​​•  Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)​​These are just a few issues that the status of negotiations between whatever faction in the broken and unsuccessful establishment of a government finally begins the process of building a nation for the Palestinians.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the PLO did recognize Israel's right to exist, why does its largest faction, Fatah, continue to refer to areas inside Israel as "occupied" territory? ...
> 
> 
> 
> That agreement was made behind the backs of the Palestinians without their approval.
Click to expand...

Such silly nonsense.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Israeli NGO Helps Americans During Pandemic*

_*“This deployment will go on for months, because even if the curve flattens, there’s going to be a long tail of people still in need of food and financial help,” said Seth Davis, CEO of IsraAID US.*_ 

Twenty-two-year-old Amir Kashfi arrives early in the morning around 6:30 a.m. outside a Los Angeles school to set up boxes of canned goods, pasta, rice and other non-perishables to dispense. A number of recipients line up by car or by foot by 8 a.m.

The need for this food pantry has spiked during the ongoing coronavirus crisis.

“There’s a huge increase in demand because of the pandemic,” said Kashfi, a volunteer with IsraAID, an Israel-based NGO that partners with Los Angeles Regional Food Bank and Team Rubicon, which is a US veterans organization, among others in these efforts. “It hurts my heart to see so many in need.”

“Our goal is to be there for the community,” said Seth Davis, chief executive officer of IsraAID US.

He noted that the short-term goal was to fill a gap and get food to people in need, but the long-term goal was to create a cadre in the community who can respond to such crises. In addition to Los Angeles, IsraAID has helped operate food banks in other California locations, including San Diego, Orange County, San Jose and Santa Barbara.

Davis said, “This deployment will go on for months, because even if the curve flattens, there’s going to be a long tail of people still in need of food and financial help.”

“These are unprecedented times,” Dr. Lucy Uber, another volunteer, said. “Food is a basic necessity that most of us take for granted.”

A pediatrician in the emergency room at Children’s Hospital Los Angeles, Uber reflected on the precariousness that many were experiencing at the moment. “Many of these people live in what is already referred to as a food desert,” said Uber. “Add the coronavirus crisis and there is financial devastation.”

“The full socioeconomic impact of the coronavirus crisis may not be known for years,” Uber said.

She connected with IsraAID through a classmate from high school, Farah Shamolian, who works for the NGO. “I went into medicine because I wanted to help people,” Uber said. Uber, who attended medical school in Tel Aviv, said, “I wanted to keep Israel close to my heart.”

She is also part of the IsraAID Humanitarian Professionals Network, a collective of doctors, nurses, pharmacists, psychologists and others involved in humanitarian relief and disaster response. “Its goal is to educate and motivate people to be ready to respond to crises abroad and locally,” Uber said.

In 2018, IsraAID deployed Kashfi to Berlin, where he worked with Farsi-speaking refugees from Afghanistan, Iran and Tajikistan, as well Arab refugees from Iraq and Syria.

Kashfi said, “It was not lost on me that I’m a Persian Jewish kid from Los Angeles helping Arab and Muslim refugees through an Israeli organization in a country where the Holocaust happened. You can’t make that up.”

IsraAid, which has worked in 52 countries worldwide, has helped the US in crises before.

In 2005, IsraAID assisted those in the path of Hurricane Katrina. It also sent a team in 2012 to help with Superstorm Sandy recovery efforts. It has responded to Hurricane Harvey in Texas, Hurricane Michael in Florida and Hurricane Florence in the Carolinas. They were also responders to the more recent fire of Paradise, California, working with local community leaders and caregivers to deal with the trauma.

IsraAID is currently speaking with potential partners in helping New York state’s response to COVID-19. The organization already had a satellite office in New York.














						Israeli NGO Helps Americans During Coronavirus Pandemic | United with Israel
					

'This deployment will go on for months, because even if the curve flattens, there’s going to be a long tail of people still in need of food and financial help.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid Pandemic, UN Still Finds Time to Bash Israel
					

Politicizing the pandemic, the UN falsely paints Israeli policy, not COVID-19 itself, as the primary threat to Palestinian health.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tens of thousands of Palestinians return to work in Israel today. Somehow this will be spun as racism.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

*BLUF*:   I completely missed this.  Very Interesting*!*



Sixties Fan said:


> Amid Pandemic, UN Still Finds Time to Bash Israel
> 
> 
> Politicizing the pandemic, the UN falsely paints Israeli policy, not COVID-19 itself, as the primary threat to Palestinian health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legalinsurrection.com


*(COMMENT)*

Just like there are profiteers, in these critical times, so there are politicians and political propagandist that will try to reshape the events as they unfold.

*Amid Pandemic, UN Still Finds Time to Bash Israel*​Posted by Eitan Fischberger                             Thursday, April 30, 2020​
But it is good to see that Israel is (at least) trying to help the people of East Jerusalem.

I found it interesting that the "WHO essentially blames Israel for the Palestinian health crisis. The UN body argues that Israel bears the *“primary responsibility”* for ensuring the health of Palestinians in the West Bank, Gaza Strip and East Jerusalem."

While I might agree that as the dominating authority in the West Bank and for Jerusalem, it is NOT the principle source of government over the Gaza Strip.

*IF* the international community is going to hold Israel responsible for Palestinian Health Care, *THEN* it also has to acknowledge that the Ramallah Government is a failed venture → a dysfunctional entity and that the State of Palestine is a  House of Cards_ (with only the appearance of something orderly)_.   *IF* the State of Palestine *(FATAH + HAMAS)* cannot carry out those essential functions *THEN* it is not a true government.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ICC prosecutor’s history is very political. The United States has revoked her entry visa due to her positions of continuing prejudice against Israel and the United States. Those who support the Palestinian position are the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC). Palestine was accepted into the ICC Assembly of State Parties in 2015, and Bensouda claims she didn’t receive any formal objections. The truth, however, is that Canada filed a formal objection and the Netherlands, Germany, and England had all given speeches against Palestine joining.



The ICC statute limits its jurisdiction to the member states. Today, there is no Palestinian state, the decision was made as a political means of advancing Palestinian demands and various anti-Israeli groups, as well as undermines and pre-determines any negotiation between the parties.

(full article online)





__





						A Judge Without Judgment - Fiamma Nirenstein Home page
					

Il blog di Fiamma Nirenstein



					www.fiammanirenstein.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Räsänen used as source material a CNN report that the reason for the ban was Hezbollah's anti-Israel stance. But Hezbollah's terror activities are widely documented:

 Hezbollah was behind a bombing in Istanbul in May 2011 that wounded eight Turkish civilians in an assassination attempt on the Israeli consul to Turkey, Moshe Kimchi.

In July 2012, a Lebanese man who admitted working for Hezbollah was detained by Cyprus police  for planning attacks against Israeli tourists.

 The 2012 Burgas bus bombing terrorist attack against Israeli citizens in Bulgaria, which killed six, was done by Hezbollah.

These are only the European attacks since 2010. Hezbollah has been involved in attacks and attempts in Singapore, Argentina and elsewhere. Denying that they are terrorists is the worst kind of pandering.

Oh, and Germany seems to have acted after the Mossad helpfully informed German authorities of the locations of warehouses in Germany where Hezbollah was storing explosives. But that's a minor detail to someone as big-brained as Syksy Räsänen.

But Räsänen, the human rights activist, has nothing bad to say about these attacks - because the intended target was Israeli civilians, and to him, Israelis are not human.

(full article online)









						Amnesty Finland board member defends Hezbollah and Assad, says Israel is the real terrorist
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The ICC prosecutor’s history is very political. The United States has revoked her entry visa due to her positions of continuing prejudice against Israel and the United States. Those who support the Palestinian position are the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC). Palestine was accepted into the ICC Assembly of State Parties in 2015, and Bensouda claims she didn’t receive any formal objections. The truth, however, is that Canada filed a formal objection and the Netherlands, Germany, and England had all given speeches against Palestine joining.
> 
> 
> 
> The ICC statute limits its jurisdiction to the member states. Today, there is no Palestinian state, the decision was made as a political means of advancing Palestinian demands and various anti-Israeli groups, as well as undermines and pre-determines any negotiation between the parties.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Judge Without Judgment - Fiamma Nirenstein Home page
> 
> 
> Il blog di Fiamma Nirenstein
> 
> 
> 
> www.fiammanirenstein.com





			https://www.icc-cpi.int/CourtRecords/CR2020_01746.PDF


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lebanon again tells Palestinians to go to hell. Human rights groups, again, are silent.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

*Hamas quietly allows Gaza doctors to get COVID-19 training
in Israel*

Al-Monitor contacted Hajj to ask who had arranged for the training, but he had yet to respond at deadline.

Abu Warda said he had contacted the Health Ministry in Gaza to find out how the coordination had taken place, but he did not get an answer.

He noted that the Gaza government also refused to send samples to Ramallah to be tested for the novel coronavirus and sent them to Israel instead. Nor was the Health Ministry in Ramallah informed about the laboratory to be established in Gaza with donations from Chinese and Israeli companies. “We only heard about it in the media. It seems that Gaza was able to find a direct outlet to communicate with the Israeli side without us knowing.”













						Hamas quietly allows Gaza doctors to get COVID-19 training in Israel
					

Gazan medical staff received training inside Israel on the novel coronavirus in unpublicized coordination between Hamas and Israel.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, Israel is providing health insurance for Palestinian workers.

If there is any non-Israel issue that the anti-Israel Left agrees on, it is universal health care. If they really care about Palestinians they should be very happy about this news that provides a safety net for those who need work and must go to Israel.

Haaretz reported last week that the Israeli Health Ministry issued a a directive already on March 24 requiring the  Israeli employers to arrange for health care coverage for those Palestinians who decided to stay in Israel to continue to work. Soon they all went home anyway because the PA demanded it.

It looks like the employers are not all following the directive, so - based on this UN report - it looks like the Israeli government itself is ensuring that Palestinian workers have health insurance.

Even so, the ministry issued the order based on its own judgment of what is the right thing to do -  not because of pressure from critics of Israel.

This is how a moral society works.

And this is why you will not hear a word about this from the people who claim to be pro-Palestinian. Because they want to find things to blame on Israel. They want to see Israel treating Palestinians poorly.

(full article online)









						An easy test to see if one is pro-Palestinian or anti-Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Israel is taking a no-compromise approach to Iranian military bases in Syria. I don't see how there is any other choice. The Iranian occupation of Syrian lands and the establishment of Iranian military bases will result in predictable attacks on Israeli cities. 

Here in the Great Satan we have an expression: "Nip it in the bud".











						Israel vows to pursue Syria operations until Iran leaves
					

Israel will keep up its operations in Syria until its arch enemy Iran leaves, Defence Minister Naftali Bennett said Tuesday after strikes on Iranian-backed militias and their allies killed 14 fighters.  Israel has launched hundreds of attacks in Syria since the start of the civil war in 2011...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Jerusalem (AFP) - Israel will keep up its operations in Syria until its arch enemy Iran leaves, Defence Minister Naftali Bennett said Tuesday after strikes on Iranian-backed militias and their allies killed 14 fighters.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

*BLUF:*  I believe that Fiamma Nirenstein's remarks are on target.



Sixties Fan said:


> The ICC prosecutor’s history is very political.
> 
> The ICC statute limits its jurisdiction to the member states. Today, there is no Palestinian state, the decision was made as a political means of advancing Palestinian demands and various anti-Israeli groups, as well as undermines and pre-determines any negotiation between the parties.


*(COMMENT)*





_Robert Gascoyne-Cecil_, Former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom
_3rd Marquess of Salisbury (AKA: Lord Salisbury, 1890)_​
I get confused on the question:

◈  Is it a question of territorial jurisdiction in the "Occupied Palestinian Territories*?* "​​◈  Is it a question of territorial jurisdiction in the "State of Palestine*? *"​
In the later decades of the 19th Century and the early decades of the 20th Century, when the idea that the Jewish National Home could actually become a reality, boundaries were drawn across the region with very little regard for religious differences, cultural considerations, and tribal practices.  The boundaries were drawn with a mind to reinforce a system of "_(absolute)_ sovereignty." Often, these boundaries were drawn based on joint surveyor teams _(usually British and French)_ and the geo-military-political occupation between the terrain and landscape.  And as you look across the Middle East • North African (MENA) Region, still today you will see many of the artificially created straight-line boundaries _(still enforced)_ as drawn by the original colonial and Allied Powers of the 18th and 19th _(into the early 20th)_ Centuries.

In April 1950 the West Bank was annexed by Transjordan and the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan. This Arab Palestinian approved annexation was based on the decision of the _Palestinian Arab Conference held in Jericho in December 1948_, expressing the will of the Arab Palestinian wish to become part of Jordan. All Palestinians, whether in Jordan or in the West Bank, or in Jerusalem, became one people under Jordanian nationality _(or so they thought)_.  

*(SIDEBAR)*

It was at this same Jericho Conference 1948 that the bid by the All Palestine Government was rejected.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alqaisiya cannot deny that Israel is a liberal state. She cannot deny that transgender rights exist in Israel and are non-existent in the Palestinian areas. She cannot deny that Talleen Abu Hanna is a proud Israeli who would be killed if she lived under Palestinian rule.

But pointing out those facts is immoral, because it helps legitimate Israel and it delegitimizes Palestine.

In other words, pointing out that Israel is a more moral and a more liberal society than any in the Arab world is worse than the gay-bashing, misogynist Arab culture itself. There is no greater crime than legitimizing Israel, and its liberalism and morality do exactly that, so they must not be discussed.  And when Israel shows pride in its own accomplishments and its humanity, that is all a means to legitimize itself, and therefore immoral.

The next paragraph of gibberish mostly confirms what I wrote, but it ends with an astonishing statement for a supposed liberal to make:

(full article online)









						Insane academic paper of the week: "Palestine and the Will to Theorise Decolonial Queering"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Wednesday, Israeli Ambassador to the United Nations (UN) Danny Danon demanded that the international body’s peacekeeping force (UNIFIL) stop giving Hezbollah terrorists a free pass near Israel’s border.

For years, the Lebanese terror group has operated in an area called the “Blue Zone” in violation of the UN-brokered truce that ended the last war between Hezbollah and the Jewish state.

Hezbollah’s stated goal is to destroy Israel, which it pursues using hundreds of millions of dollars in annual aid from Iran and massive profits from an international narcotics trafficking operation

(full article online)









						'Do Your Job!' Israel Demands UN Forces Keep Promise to Police Hezbollah | United with Israel
					

Israel's ambassador to the UN demanded that its so-called peacekeeping forces fulfill their mandate to keep Hezbollah terrorists away from the Israeli border.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Arabs aren't fools: The truth about the Kaminitz Law
					

How much do Israel's Arab voters know about the Kaminitz Law? Members of Joint Arab List have been telling their constituents lies.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Hollie

In a real break from historical Saudi attitudes toward Israel, the Saudi's are presenting Ramadan programming that is not what you might expect.











						Gulf-Based Writers: Ramadan TV Programming Focusing On Jews Of Arab Countries Courageously Reflect Topics Silenced For Years, Attesting To Shifts In Arab Society
					

Each year ahead of the month of Ramadan, Arab television networks produce series that are aired every evening during that month. Avidly anticipated and widely watched, th




					www.memri.org
				




_Each year ahead of the month of Ramadan, Arab television networks produce series that are aired every evening during that month. Avidly anticipated and widely watched, these series often evoke reactions across the Arab world and beyond it.*[1]* This year two series, both of them produced and financed by Saudi Arabia, sparked a furor, especially the drama series _Umm Haroun._ Filmed in the UAE and aired on the Saudi MBC channel, this series portrays the Jewish community in Kuwait in the 1940s. It describes the coexistence that prevailed between Muslims, Jews and Christians in Kuwait, which, following the establishment of the state of Israel, was replaced by hostility, discrimination and antisemitism, eventually causing most the Jews to leave the country. It focuses on the doctor Umm Haroun, played by famous Kuwaiti actress Hayat Al-Fahad, and the difficulties she encounters as a Jewish woman.*[2]*_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians more likely to die from COVID-19 in the US than from the IDF in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The implication, of course, is that Israelis wouldn't take care of Palestinian health needs.

As White undoubtedly knows, every nation - and the Palestinian Authority is included in this -is responsible for its own COVID-19 battle. This is necessary for keeping track of the statistics and keeping things consistent within every country. So, yes, while Israel can and does provide tests to Palestinian medical officials to use, they will not and should not test Palestinians for the virus.

However, Israelis - and "settlers" - provide medical services to Palestinians all the time. The clinic in Efrat is famous for this, and Ariel also provides services to the Arabs that want to use them. I'm sure there are others.

This article about a right-wing Orthodox Israeli doctor who treats Arab patients all the time, even traveling to Arab communities to meet patients, is something that White would never mention - because he wants to only push his agenda of half-truths.

(full article online)









						How Israel haters lie with facts, part 2956
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1. UNRWA textbooks which do not match UN values of peaceful reconciliation. The agency has introduced a new schoolbook which features Dalal el Mugrabi – whose terror squad commandeered a bus and murdered 38 passengers, including 13 children – as a role model for UNRWA pupils. In the new UNRWA text, Dalal is portrayed in full terror garb, followed by a lesson plan which presents her life story for adulation and emulation. In another new text, UNRWA pupils are taught to chant and sing a poem which encourages children to “exterminate the usurpers” after the Arabs return to control of Palestine. The new commissioner could confiscate such textbooks.

2. UNRWA contracts for exclusive use of Palestinian Authority schoolbooks in Judea, Samaria, Jerusalem and Gaza. Like all UN agencies, UNRWA is supposed to run schools based on the UN slogan “Peace Begins Here.” PA education, however, runs schools based on the ideology of the Palestine Liberation Organization: Conquest of Palestine by force of arms. The new commissioner can cancel the UNRWA-PA contract.

3. UNRWA schools are adorned with posters and murals of “martyrs” who died while murdering Jews. The new UNRWA commissioner can order the removal of all violent images in agency facilities.

4. El Kutla youth clubs in UNRWA schools inspire pupils with the mantra of the armed struggle from a young age. The new UNRWA commissioner can order El Kutla clubs to cease and desist from violent incitement.

5. Military parades frequent UNRWA premises. The new commissioner can order an end to military parades in any UNRWA facility.

(full article online)









						15 policy challenges for the new head of UNRWA
					

The appointment of Swiss diplomat Phillipe Lazzarini as the new head of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency is a window of opportunity for donor nations, which oversee UNRWA policy.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Banks Heed Warning of Israeli NGO, 
Block Access to Terrorist Accounts *

_*Palestinian banks moved to protect themselves ahead of a new Israeli anti-terrorism law that comes into effect May 9 and would leave them liable to be sued if they continued to accept tens of millions of dollars monthly in pay-for-slay money from the PA.*

By Yakir Benzion, United With Israel_

One of the architects of a new Israeli law to stop the Palestinians from paying salaries and stipends to convicted terrorists and their families said Friday he was “loving it” that Palestinian banks are blocking access to terrorists’ bank accounts.

“Palestine Media Watch is glad to see that the banks heeded our warning and are taking the steps necessary to avoid both criminal and civil liability,” Maurice Hirsch told United With Israel.

Hirsch is director of Legal Strategies at the media watchdog organization and heads PMW’s legal campaign to stop the “pay-for-slay” phenomenon. The Palestinian Authority (PA) pays $150 million annually to the families of Palestinians who were killed in attacks against Israelis, including mass murders like car bombings and suicide bombings, and to terrorists in jail convicted of attacking or killing Israelis.


“The fact that the Palestinian Authority has paid billions of shekels of rewards to terrorists is despicable,” Hirsch said.

Last month, his organization sent a letter warning the banks to drop the accounts of convicted terrorists who get paid by the PA. Banks that continued to maintain the accounts of terrorists would expose their management and employees to liability as “partners in crime.”

“As Palestinian Media Watch warned the banks that operate in the PA controlled areas, the new anti-terrorism law criminalizes every aspect of that practice, including the provision of banking services to the terrorists,” Hirsch explained.

Last week, Hirsch said that after more than a $1 billion payout over the years for Pay-for-Slay, the goal of the new law is to “close the noose around this disgraceful policy.” “The time has come for Israel to more actively and aggressively contend with the PA policy,” he said.















						Palestinian Banks Heed Warning, Block Access to Terrorist Accounts | United with Israel
					

Palestinian banks moved to protect themselves ahead of a new Israeli anti-terrorism law that comes into effect May 9 .




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*HYPOCRISY: Amnesty Blasts Palestinians for Jailing Dissenters, But Ignores Own Employee Who Turned in ‘Collaborator’ to Hamas*






*The human rights group criticized the Palestinians for jailing dissenters, despite the fact that one of its own operatives turned in an innocent Palestinian for daring to work with Israelis during the corona pandemic.*

On Thursday, human rights group Amnesty International blasted Palestinian regimes in Judea and Samaria and the Gaza Strip for arresting those critical of their policies.

Ironically, an Amnesty employee was at the center of one of the more egregious incidents involving Hamas’ crackdown on freedom of expression.

In mid-April, Amnesty’s Hind Khoudary, who identified herself as an “international research consultant” for the organization, exposed journalist Rami Aman of the Gaza Youth Committee for participating in a video conference with Israelis on Zoom to strategize responses to the coronavirus pandemic.

It is common knowledge in the Gaza Strip that individuals who “collaborate” with Israelis, even peace activists, are subject to torture, harassment, and other forms of retribution.

Khoudary “denounced Aman in a Facebook post – now inaccessible – and tagged three Hamas officials,” after which Aman was arrested and “has not been heard from since,” _The Algemeiner_ reported

Khoudary was immediately castigated for putting Aman in tremendous danger at the hands of Hamas’ brutal enforcers.

Human Rights Watch official Peter Bouckaert, who is generally critical of Israel, told Khoudary, “You should be ashamed of yourself,” adding, “It is disgusting that a so-called ‘journalist’ got an activist for dialogue arrested by Hamas. Conflicts are resolved through dialogue and understanding, not hatred.”

Khoudary tweeted back at Bouckaert, “Being ashamed of myself for fighting normalization with Israel?”

Both the Palestinian Authority and its counterpart in the Gaza Strip, the Hamas terror group, have a lengthy history of crushing dissent and closely monitoring the press, punishing those who stray from party lines.

Israel remains one of the only nations in the Middle East that protects freedom of expression and guards individuals’ and the press’ right to speak without fear of retribution.

In its letter on Thursday, Amnesty recounted Aman’s horrific ordeal, but refused to mention Khoudary’s name even once.

“The [Palestinian] authorities in both the [Judea and Samaria] and Gaza Strip have violated the right to freedom of expression by arbitrarily detaining individuals solely for peacefully sharing their views on social media. This must immediately stop,” said Saleh Higazi, Deputy Middle East director at Amnesty International.

The letter also mentioned incidents in Judea and Samaria, including one in which a former member of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah party was arrested for criticizing the ailing Palestinian ruler, who has refused to hold elections for 11 years.

While the Palestinian Authority refused to comment on the Amnesty missive, Iyad al-Bozum, spokesman for the Hamas-run Interior Ministry in Gaza, dismissed Amnesty’s criticism, _AP_ reported.

“There are no detainees on freedom of expression and the names mentioned had committed violations punishable by law and have nothing to do with political opinion or color,” he said.

Amnesty called for all those detained in related matters to be released.









						Amnesty Blasts Palestinians for Jailing Dissenters, Fails to Mention Employee Who Turned in 'Collaborator' | United with Israel
					

The human rights group criticized the Palestinians for jailing dissenters, despite the fact that one of its own operatives turned in an innocent Palestinian for daring to work with Israelis during the corona pandemic.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

The arguments about whether Israel should have created Jewish communities in both the West Bank and the parts of Jerusalem that were illegally occupied by Jordan between 1948 and 1967 are now moot. The Jewish state’s enemies don’t recognize the historical, religious and legal arguments that Israel rightly points to as allowing Jews to settle in the heart of its ancient homeland. But the Palestinians have repeatedly rejected such offers, including those that would have given them an independent state provided that they were willing to end their century-long war on Zionism. Had they accepted any one of them over the course of the last 20 years, discussion about the settlements would not even be on the table.

So in the absence of a Palestinian desire to recognize the legitimacy of a Jewish state, no matter where its borders are drawn, Israel has three choices.

(full article online)









						Is the Jewish state asking for trouble by annexing settlements?
					

A leading pro-Israel scholar sees danger ahead, yet his worries are unpersuasive.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times, Haaretz and the death of reporting (Daled Amos)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

> The Land of the GenerousI vow I shall sacrifice my blood, to saturate the land of the generous
> And will eliminate the usurper from my country, and will annihilate the remnants of the foreigners.
> Oh the land of Al-Aqsa and the Haram, oh cradle of chivalry and generosity
> Patient, be patient as victory is ours, dawn is emerging from the oppression.
> (Our Beautiful Language, Grade 3, Vol. 2, 2016–17, p 64. )


A new academic paper in Settler Colonial Studies by Nadia Naser-Najjab of the University of Exeter justifies such lessons taught to children - and condemns any attempt by Europe or Israel to eliminate the incitement to terror in such textbooks as a colonialist attack on Palestinian society.

The paper, "Palestinian education and the ‘logic of elimination’", includes doubletalk like this to condone teaching terrorism (which she whitewashes as "resistance"):


> I seek to make it quite clear that what is at stake is not the upholding of values of objectivity and neutrality but rather the desire – which is barely concealed – todisallow or delegitimise Palestinian resistance....





> I place Israel’s attempts to control Palestinian education in historical, political and, perhaps most crucially of all, colonial, context. I argue that these interventions are part of a conscious and deliberate attempt to deny the legitimacy of resistance to occupation....



(full article online)









						New academic paper justifies teaching terrorism to Palestinian kids
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

According to the annual US Gallup Poll, which was recently released, support for Israel is soaring among Americans aged between 35-54.

For more: 








						Polling shows anti-Israel positions of youth fade in US with age
					

The number of those in the youngest age group saying they sympathize more with the Palestinians tripled from 1997 to 2020, going from 10% to 30%.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli company Watergen is hoping to bring water to Gaza using their generators, which produce drinking water out of air. 

Watergen has already sent two to the Strip.*









						Israeli Billionaire Hopes to Bring Water to Parched Gaza
					

A Georgian-Israeli billionaire believes he has found a solution to the Gaza Strip’s chronic water crisis.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the beginning of the year visitors to the BBC News website have seen coverage of 7.66% of the terror attacks against Israelis which actually took place.

(full article online)









						BBC News coverage of terrorism in Israel – April 2020
					

The Israel Security Agency’s report on terror attacks (Hebrew) during April 2020 shows that throughout the month a total of 72 incidents took place: 41 in Ju




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah

*Three Gulf states reach out to Israel for help battling COVID-19 pandemic*

*UAE and Bahrain have been in touch with Ramat Gan’s Sheba hospital for months; now a third country — likely Kuwait — has asked for help erecting telemedicine facilities*

Three states in the Arab Gulf are actively engaged in cooperation with Israel’s health system, with one having recently asked for help installing an advanced telemedicine system to confront the coronavirus pandemic, a senior official at one of the country’s leading hospitals said Sunday.

Top representatives from Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have been in regular touch with the Sheba Medical Center since before the current health crisis, said Yoel Hareven, who heads the hospital’s international division. But in March, a high-ranking member of the Emirati royal family privately visited the hospital in Ramat Gan and has since remained in weekly contact, Hareven said.

In addition, a third country in the Gulf that is not known to have strong ties with Israel recently reached out to Sheba with a request for help installing telemedicine solutions to treat COVID-19 patients from afar, something Sheba has specialized in, he said.

Hareven refused to name the third country, but was likely referring to Kuwait.

“There is a growing readiness to interact with us, even openly, in the health sphere,” he said. “These things happen slowly, but they happen, maybe not at the [inter-governmental] level as we would have liked, but things are happening.”

Hareven said he was certain that the job the unnamed country gave Sheba will lead to future cooperation between the two governments.













						Three Gulf states reach out to Israel for help battling COVID-19 pandemic
					

UAE and Bahrain have been in touch with Ramat Gan's Sheba hospital for months; now a third country -- likely Kuwait -- has asked for help erecting telemedicine facilities




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie

This is just too much. The Lebanese have gone from _Racism™_ to now _Heinous Racism™. _

It's _*Apartheid*™_, I tell 'ya. 

I think the Pals need to exhume Arafat, prop him up on a pole and rally around the chant "Jordanian Black September" 












						Arabs, UN must move to swiftly protect the status of Palestinian refugees
					

‘Heinous racism,' is how the Geneva-based Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor described a recent decision by Lebanese authorities to bar Palestinian refugee expats from returning to Lebanon.  ...



					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




‘Heinous racism,’ is how the Geneva-based Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor described a recent decision by Lebanese authorities to bar Palestinian refugee expats from returning to Lebanon.

Lebanon’s restrictions on its ever-diminishing population of Palestinian refugees is nothing new. However, this event is particularly alarming as it may be linked to a long-term official policy regarding the residency status of Palestinian refugees in this Arab country.

Many were taken aback by a recent Lebanese government’s order to its embassy in the United Arab Emirates, instructing it to prevent Palestinian refugees from returning to their homes in Lebanon.

Tariq Hajjar, a legal advisor to the Euro-Med Monitor said in a statement that “the circular includes heinous racial discrimination against Palestinian refugees holding Lebanese travel documents.”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> This is just too much. The Lebanese have gone from _Racism™_ to now _Heinous Racism™. _
> 
> It's _*Apartheid*™_, I tell 'ya.
> 
> I think the Pals need to exhume Arafat, prop him up on a pole and rally around the chant "Jordanian Black September"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs, UN must move to swiftly protect the status of Palestinian refugees
> 
> 
> ‘Heinous racism,' is how the Geneva-based Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor described a recent decision by Lebanese authorities to bar Palestinian refugee expats from returning to Lebanon.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Heinous racism,’ is how the Geneva-based Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor described a recent decision by Lebanese authorities to bar Palestinian refugee expats from returning to Lebanon.
> 
> Lebanon’s restrictions on its ever-diminishing population of Palestinian refugees is nothing new. However, this event is particularly alarming as it may be linked to a long-term official policy regarding the residency status of Palestinian refugees in this Arab country.
> 
> Many were taken aback by a recent Lebanese government’s order to its embassy in the United Arab Emirates, instructing it to prevent Palestinian refugees from returning to their homes in Lebanon.
> 
> Tariq Hajjar, a legal advisor to the Euro-Med Monitor said in a statement that “the circular includes heinous racial discrimination against Palestinian refugees holding Lebanese travel documents.”



*I think the Pals need to exhume Arafat, prop him up on a pole *

Isn't that how he got AIDS?


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: ‘The Palestinians Lost, We Want Relations with Israel,’ Saudi Analyst Tells BBC*

_*“Relations with Israel have gone beyond normalization. The relations have reached a very warm level,” commented Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain to BBC Arabic.*_

“We care about national interests, not the Palestinians,” said Saudi Arabian writer and political commentator Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain recently during an interview with BBC Arabic.

Al-Ghobain explained that the majority of Saudis acknowledge that the Palestinians “have lost” but are “emotionally” incapable of taking actions in their best interest to resolve the conflict with Israel.

“[Our] public has turned against the Palestinians in general. They have not contributed anything,” Al-Ghobain added.


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Propagandist Deletes Fauxtography After Getting Caught; Replaces It With More Fauxtography*


Yesterday I exposed some palestinian fauxtography from a tweeter called Marian Ghnem. Following my post, they deleted the tweet in question – which showed a child from Pakistan, not Gaza




and replaced it with a new tweet




Yup, you guessed it:

_An Afghan boy leans against a wall as he cries on the outskirts of Kabul on October 4, 2011. Afghanistan is at the bottom of the Mothers’ Index, compiled by the nonprofit group Save the Children, shows mothers and their children endure “grim conditions,” with one in six kids dying before age five and one in three suffering from malnutrition.__ AFP PHOTO/SHAH Marai (Photo credit should read SHAH MARAI/AFP via Getty Images__)_

Consider for a second what happened: A palestinian propagandist deliberately tweets out a photo from Pakistan, trying to pass it off as a photo from Gaza. Gets caught. Deletes the offending tweet. Proceeds to search for a new misleading photo.

This is really like a game of whack-a-mole.









						Palestinian Propagandist Deletes Fauxtography After Getting Caught; Replaces It With More Fauxtography
					

A tweeter called Marian Ghnem decides to try their luck again




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This event didn't take place in a remote village, but rather in a busy area – the Mount of Olives, where my parents are buried. It showed the unbearable ease in which Jews are attacked on roads as part of what is called "stone terrorism". What causes this unbearable ease in which stone-throwing happens on a daily basis? It is a forgiving attitude, that can be seen in the sugarcoated term "populist terror," which we on the Israeli side have also adopted. Including both the legal system, and the security/police system.

And that's how stone throwers, who just left a school belonging to the Ministry of Education, after an intelligence effort was implemented to catch them after they were involved in yet another stoning ambush, are released because a judge did not allow more than 48 hours of interrogation. And that's how the youngsters learn that attacking Jews, citizens, and fighters, can continue. The interrogation officer said he had to let one of the parents be present during the questioning since he was a minor, who told him to stay silent. And even if they had confessed and gone to trial, the punishment would have been in accordance.




Here is the price list for stone-throwing: three to seven months. If injured by stone-throwing, the "populist" terrorist will get between one year to 18 months, if the injuries aren't permanent. Get it? The murderer of the Golani Reconnaissance Battalion fighter could have been caught after an earlier stone-throwing – that didn't cause damage – and would have gotten a slap on the wrist which sends a negative message: try again until you succeed.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/we-need-an-aggressive-response-against-stone-throwers/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crucially, Zureiq emphasized,  “We must admit our mistakes…and recognize the extent of our responsibility for the disaster that is our lot.”

Zureiq, who taught in Lebanon, here isn’t talking about Palestinian responsibility but of broader Arab responsibility. Yet his lesson has been ignored for 72 years while the term remained, in a twisted form, to refer to Palestinian victimhood at the hands of the criminal Zionists.

It is ironic that Zureiq was correct – and his analysis of Arab responsibility for the Palestinians being stateless remains true not only for history but for today.

Even if one would accept the Arab lies of how Israel is evil incarnate and committed the most horrific massacres in 1948 and physically expelled the Arabs, there is a very basic question that no one asks: why are the Palestinians still in misery today, in Syria and Jordan and Lebanon? Why are they stateless today in the entire Arab world outside the ones who lived in the West Bank in 1949 and have since moved to Jordan? 

The responsibility for Palestinian suffering for 72 years is entirely from their fellow Arabs, usually with the excuse that it was necessary to keep the Palestinian issue alive. 

The Arab League decision in the 1950s to disallow Palestinians to gain citizenship in member countries remains one of the most vicious attacks on Palestinian rights in history – but it was ostensibly to keep Palestinian unity and nurture Palestinian nationalism, which was practially nonexistent at the time.

( full article online)









						There has been a nakba for 72 years. But it isn’t what Palestinians say it is.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU Resolutions Condemn Hate in Palestinian Textbooks | United with Israel
					

Watchdog group IMPACT-se gets European Parliament to pass resolutions demanding EU stop unding of Palestinian education unless incitement removed from textbooks.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
※→  Sixties Fan, Esay, et al,

I was just exchanging ideas, with Esay, Starting at Posting #30 •  Apparent majority for Jordan Valley Sovereignty vote, along very similar lines, about the immediate difference the Arab Palestinians, in terms of moving from "however you define them today" to "Arab Israeli" as a new status. And how it will appear to the non-Arab Palestines in the other regional areas. And how the Arab League members will view the Israelis assimilating the formerly Hostile Arab Palestinians into the fold of their citizenship.



Sixties Fan said:


> Even if one would accept the Arab lies of how Israel is evil incarnate and committed the most horrific massacres in 1948 and physically expelled the Arabs, there is a very basic question that no one asks: why are the Palestinians still in misery today, in Syria and Jordan and Lebanon? Why are they stateless today in the entire Arab world outside the ones who lived in the West Bank in 1949 and have since moved to Jordan?
> 
> The Arab League decision in the 1950s to disallow Palestinians to gain citizenship in member countries remains one of the most vicious attacks on Palestinian rights in history – but it was ostensibly to keep Palestinian unity and nurture Palestinian nationalism, which was practically nonexistent at the time.
> 
> ( full article online)


*(COMMENT)*

IF the Israeli actually execute this annexation with _fanesse_ in the frame of radical improvements [infrastructure expansion and improvements, economy (reduction in unemployment and underemployment), commerce, education, microbusinesses (very small scale), direct involvement and greater influence over the self-governing institutions and subdivisions] it will become obvious what damage the Arab Palestinian leadership has caused.

It will take the wind out of the sails of those in the gallery of critics.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Busted: Israel Exposes European Sources Bankrolling Palestinian Terror*

*The E.U.’s decision to continue funding to Palestinian “civil society” organizations with terror links sets a “dangerous precedent,” says Israeli Strategic Affairs Minister Gilad Erdan.*

Money donated by European governments and private individuals is making its way into the coffers of terrorist organizations, according to a new report by Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry.

The ministry issued the report after the European Union announced it would be funding Palestinian “civil society organizations” even if they include members who support terrorism. According to the report’s findings, Palestinian activists have established a way of securing European monetary donations that allow them to carry out terrorist activity in addition to civil society work.

“The links to civil society entities in the West allow them a way of securing financial assistance that they could not receive any other way,” the report states.

In the past two years, Israel’s Shin Bet security agency has exposed a number of incidents in which Hamas took control of money belonging to aid organizations active in the Gaza Strip, and in some cases used them for military purposes against Israel.

One notable example was a case of European donations that went to fund terrorists involved in the murder of Rina Schnerb in the summer of 2019. Samar Arbid, head of the cell that killed Schnerb, 17, and wounded her brother in an attack at a spring near the town of Dolev in Samaria, played a key role in an organization named Addameer, a “prisoner support and human rights organization” according to its website.

Other members of the same cell earned a living from European government donations to “civil society groups.”

Last Thursday, Israel reprimanded Emmanuel Joffre, the head of an E.U. delegation to Israel, for the announcement that such funding would continue.

*Rina Schnerb’s father*, Eitan, is now joining the calls to block E.U. funding from reaching terrorists. In a public appeal to the Europeans, Schnerb wrote, “I was amazed to discover that Arbid was a member of the ‘human rights group’ Addameer. How can it be that people who sanctify death are active in human rights groups? How can it be that for years, they have been receiving millions of euros in aid from European nations?

“I have no doubt that European countries do not support terrorism and the murder of innocent people. However, they certainly understand that the links between Palestinian civil groups and terrorist organizations is a reality that must be condemned. I urge you: Do not turn a blind eye. Do not allow yourselves to be duped. Do not lend a hand, a platform, or funding to these organizations.”














						Busted: Israel Exposes European Sources Bankrolling Palestinian Terror | United with Israel
					

The E.U.'s decision to continue funding to Palestinian “civil society” organizations with terror links sets a 'dangerous precedent,' says Israeli Strategic Affairs Minister Gilad Erdan.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Watch this hilarious video of a Palestinian journalist who is at a loss for the generosity of the Israeli help.

'This is not a conflict, it is not normal, says Nasser Al-Bread of senior journalists in the PA.
Soon we will start speaking Hebrew because Israel helps us ...'


----------



## rylah

*Why the left loves weak Jews*


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s been a while since I have reported on Arab claims that Israeli cows are attacking, but you can’t keep a good bovine down. 

From Palestine Information Centre:



> A herd of cows belonging to Jewish settlers wreaked havoc on cultivated plots of land belonging to Palestinian citizens in the northern Jordan Valley on Saturday.
> Local activist Aref Daraghmeh said that settlers living in illegal settlements in the Jordan Valley released a flock of cows towards Palestinian plots of land in Umm Qiba area and let them graze there
> Daraghmeh added that the cows caused widespread damage to wheat and vegetable crops.


  As always with these stories, photographic evidence is missing. PIC uses an “illustrative image” of cows frolicking in a lush field somewhere in the world.

(full article online)









						The return of evil Zionist attack cows
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

'We Pray for Israeli Sovereignty,' Muslim Activist Tells Samaria Council Leader | United with Israel
					

Several local Muslims were hosted by Samaria Regional Council for traditional Iftar meal during Ramadan and told their hosts many Palestinians they know support the Trump peace deal.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*Why there's no justice for Malki Roth?*

_*The need to keep radicals and Islamists out of power in Jordan continues to foil efforts to force the extradition of an unrepentant Palestinian murderer. *_







 Israel failed the parents of Malki Roth. Yet they now hope that the Trump administration and congressional Republicans will do better. But as much as all decent people have to be rooting for them to succeed in their efforts to force the Kingdom of Jordan to extradite their child’s murderer to the United States, the bitter truth is that everyone in Washington, Jerusalem and Amman knows it’s not likely to happen.

There’s a lot of blame for this to go around and among those responsible are people, including Israel’s prime minister, who aren’t usually guilty of encouraging terrorism. But understanding why an unrepentant child murderer is able to go on living in freedom and boasting about her crimes requires us to acknowledge both the realities of Israeli politics and the Middle East.

This story begins with a horrendous crime.

On Aug. 9, 2001, a Palestinian suicide bomber blew up Sbarro’s in Jerusalem. The bomb killed 15 Israelis and tourists, and wounded and maimed 130 others. The crime was planned by Ahmad Ahlam al-Tamimi, a then 20-year-old Palestinian who chose the site to attack and led the bomber to the pizza parlor. She thought the restaurant was a good target because it was a popular spot for families feeding children lunch on Friday afternoons during the pre-Shabbat rush.

Subscribe to The JNS Daily Syndicate by email and never miss our top stories
Nor was Tamimi sorry after she learned that her bloody work had resulted in the murder of eight children. In an interview on Palestinian television in 2012, she remained proud of what she had done—and, in fact, reveled in the memory of being on a Jerusalem bus when the news of the bombing was broadcast and hearing the other Arab passengers celebrating as the rising death toll became known.

Tamimi didn’t celebrate for long. Israeli security forces soon apprehended her, and she was tried and then sentenced to 16 life sentences, plus 250 years. But she would not remain in prison. In 2011, she was one of more than 1,000 Palestinian terrorists, including many like her with the blood of many victims on their hands, who were released in a prisoner exchange with Hamas in order to gain the release of kidnapped Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit.

Arnold and Frimet Roth, whose 15-year-old daughter Malka died at Sbarro’s, are part of all those relatives of terror victims whose murderers were released. They begged Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu not to free their daughter’s killer. But, under enormous pressure from an Israeli public that sympathized with the plight of a young soldier who had been held captive for five years and, like all Jewish leaders down through the ages, feeling that the religious commandment to redeem captives must be obeyed, Netanyahu signed off on the deal.

Since then, Tamimi has lived in Jordan, where she is a citizen. She has a generous pension from the Palestinian Authority as part of their “pay to slay” system and has hosted a TV show where she poses as an admired Arab role model.

But the Roths haven’t given up. In addition to creating a charity that helps families with children who have disabilities, they have used their American citizenship to press the United State to pursue Tamimi. Two of those murdered at Sbarro’s were Americans—Roth and 31-year-old Judith Greenbaum, who was pregnant, and another woman, Chana Nachenberg, was left in a permanent vegetative state.

The Justice Department charged Tamimi under the law that allows it to try terrorists who attack American nationals on foreign soil. But although Jordan and the United States have an extradition treaty that should have resulted in Tamimi’s being brought to justice, a court in the Hashemite kingdom refused to enforce it. Though she is on the FBI’s list of “Most Wanted Terrorists” with a $5 million bounty on her head for her arrest and conviction, she continues to live freely in Jordan, confident that she is in no danger of extradition.

Seven Republican congressmen have signed a letter threatening to sanction Jordan if it doesn’t extradite Tamimi. Given the $1.8 billion in aid that the kingdom receives from the United States, that ought to scare Jordanian King Abdullah. But it doesn’t.

Abdullah is a moderate Arab monarch who is popular in Washington, as well as Jerusalem. Both nations believe that without his undemocratic regime keeping a lid on Palestinian extremism, the region would be a lot more dangerous. And it’s not an exaggeration to say that if his government did the right thing and extradited Tamimi to the United States, it’s possible that the hostility to Israel and Jews in Jordan would cost him his throne.

Abdullah desperately needs the American aid. And though the GOP congressmen deserve praise for their stand, it’s unlikely that even a Trump administration that is sympathetic to the issue will risk allowing Jordan to fall into the hands of Palestinian extremists or Islamists.

Is having a government in Jordan that is a tacit ally of the Jewish state more important than justice for terror victims? It’s easy to say that it’s not. Just as it was easy to criticize Netanyahu for the prisoner exchange that freed Tamimi and other murderers, but which the vast majority of Israelis wanted if it meant Shalit’s freedom.

Criticize Netanyahu on this issue all you like; still, would we praise him or the U.S. government if their actions made Israel less safe, even if it means turning a blind eye to Abdullah’s contemptible appeasement of terror supporters?

In a better world, everyone would revile terrorists rather than applaud them. Embattled democracies would not need to prop up shaky monarchies led by kings who know they dare not act justly, lest they be deposed.

But we don’t live in such a world. That doesn’t mean Malki’s parents and other good people, including members of Congress, shouldn’t go on fighting for justice. It simply means that even as we do so, our frustration needs to be tempered by the knowledge that there are some issues that result in no good choices—and that those who have to think about making them shouldn’t be envied.









						Why there’s no justice for Malki Roth
					

The need to keep radicals and Islamists out of power in Jordan continues to foil efforts to force the extradition of an unrepentant Palestinian murderer.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

The EU's High Commissioner Josep Borrell tries very hard to appear even-handed and pro-peace in regard to the Israel-Palestinian conflict. But when he pushes fictions in official press releases, the EU's real antipathy towards Israel shines through.



> International law is a fundamental pillar of the international rules-based order. In this respect, the EU and its Member States recall that they will not recognize any changes to the 1967 borders unless agreed by Israelis and Palestinians. The two-state solution, with Jerusalem as the future capital for both States, is the only way to ensure sustainable peace and stability in the region.


There are no such things as "1967 borders."  On April 3, 1949, Israel and Jordan signed an armistice agreement and a boundary was drawn between them with a green marker on a map - but it was explicitly not meant to be a border, and Israel maintained the right to claim lands to the east of the Green Line.



> It is also recognized that no provision of this Agreement shall in any way prejudice the rights, claims and positions of either Party hereto in the ultimate peaceful settlement of the Palestine question, the provisions of this Agreement being dictated exclusively by military considerations.


This is the only source for the "1967 borders."

(full article online)









						The EU's hypocritical use of "international law" that only applies to Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hungary, Austria stand against rest of EU blasting Israel
					

European states in UNSC threaten “consequences” of annexation




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fire in Har Bracha, Samaria / Yaakov Goalman / TPS
Over the past four days, 71 fires have erupted in Judea, Samaria, Benjamin and the Jordan Valley, of which many were deliberately set by Arabs.

(full article online)









						Hundreds of Fires in Israel, Many Deliberately Set by Arabs
					

Firefighting planes operated in ten different locations, with 11 planes focusing on a fire set by Arabs near a military base in the Jordan Valley.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The EU's High Commissioner Josep Borrell tries very hard to appear even-handed and pro-peace in regard to the Israel-Palestinian conflict. But when he pushes fictions in official press releases, the EU's real antipathy towards Israel shines through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International law is a fundamental pillar of the international rules-based order. In this respect, the EU and its Member States recall that they will not recognize any changes to the 1967 borders unless agreed by Israelis and Palestinians. The two-state solution, with Jerusalem as the future capital for both States, is the only way to ensure sustainable peace and stability in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no such things as "1967 borders."  On April 3, 1949, Israel and Jordan signed an armistice agreement and a boundary was drawn between them with a green marker on a map - but it was explicitly not meant to be a border, and Israel maintained the right to claim lands to the east of the Green Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also recognized that no provision of this Agreement shall in any way prejudice the rights, claims and positions of either Party hereto in the ultimate peaceful settlement of the Palestine question, the provisions of this Agreement being dictated exclusively by military considerations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the only source for the "1967 borders."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU's hypocritical use of "international law" that only applies to Israel
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

The Green Line separates 1948 occupied Palestine from 1967 occupied Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU's High Commissioner Josep Borrell tries very hard to appear even-handed and pro-peace in regard to the Israel-Palestinian conflict. But when he pushes fictions in official press releases, the EU's real antipathy towards Israel shines through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International law is a fundamental pillar of the international rules-based order. In this respect, the EU and its Member States recall that they will not recognize any changes to the 1967 borders unless agreed by Israelis and Palestinians. The two-state solution, with Jerusalem as the future capital for both States, is the only way to ensure sustainable peace and stability in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no such things as "1967 borders."  On April 3, 1949, Israel and Jordan signed an armistice agreement and a boundary was drawn between them with a green marker on a map - but it was explicitly not meant to be a border, and Israel maintained the right to claim lands to the east of the Green Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also recognized that no provision of this Agreement shall in any way prejudice the rights, claims and positions of either Party hereto in the ultimate peaceful settlement of the Palestine question, the provisions of this Agreement being dictated exclusively by military considerations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the only source for the "1967 borders."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU's hypocritical use of "international law" that only applies to Israel
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Green Line separates 1948 occupied Palestine from 1967 occupied Palestine.
Click to expand...


A loser by any other name is still a Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The problem with Israel's "cold peace" with its neighbors isn't the lack of symmetry in the treaties, but rather that Jordan and Egypt are using the agreements to deter Israel from acting in its own best interest.*

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/extortion-using-the-peace-treaty/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Some academic examples*

I carry with me some personal experiences:

I was doing the Administrative & Constitutional Law module for the LLM. The academic course materials are clear. Yet the lecturer was an anti-Israel activist. She CHOOSES what cases we focus on to learn the material needed. So she chose one regarding police action at a Gaza protest. We had to read through the entire case. This way all the students – who hadn’t signed on to anything other than a law degree – became immersed in Gaza and the issues of the conflict. This moves to seminar discussions – where the room turns into an anti-Israel hate fest. This was watching propaganda work in real-time.

The next example is a school:

I was in Norwich to see a Jackie Walker event. One of the speakers was a teacher. His contribution was to read stories written by his year 8 students (12-13 years old). The school task was to IMAGINE they were children in Gaza. To do this he also needed to explain a little about it and send them on their way. I have no idea if he also provided web links for them to research further. These children have had their minds poisoned.

(full article online)









						Fighting the academic demonisation of Israel in schools
					

Fighting back against the academic demonisation of schools isn't just about textbooks. It requires a realisation that effectively - we are in a global war.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a Jerusalemite, the degree to which the modern history of our city is mangled, distorted, and rewritten by journalists, foreign politicians and diplomats, and less-than-rigorous academics is a major source of frustration, particularly around the celebration of Jerusalem Day.

Almost inevitably, we are told that “East Jerusalem” and the “Old City were captured by Israel from Jordan during the 1967 war, without reference to the status of this city between 1948 and 1967. Outside of Israel, the false narrative portraying Palestinians exclusively as victims and Israel as “occupiers” has replaced the actual history, and substituted propaganda for justice.


The continuing impact of the 1948-1967 Jordanian occupation is central to understanding the broad Israeli rejection of grand peace plans to re-divide this city, including the mirages of “shared sovereignty” and internationalization. While such creative political architecture may sound good, the history of this period should remind us that in practice, such visions will return us to the bad old days,

Jews have lived in Jerusalem continuously, and were the majority population in the decades before the 1948 war. The destruction and ethnic cleansing of the ancient Jewish Quarter in the Old City began following the UN Partition Resolution on November 27 1947. Arab forces blocked the access road from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, and numerous Israeli efforts to end this blockade failed, with major casualties. As a result, few reinforcements were available, and on May 28, the Jordanian army (also known as the “Arab Legion”) completed the capture of the Jewish Quarter.

The Jordanian commander, Abdallah el-Tal, boasted that “The operations of calculated destruction were set in motion… Only four days after our entry into Jerusalem the Jewish Quarter had become a graveyard.” (Disaster of Palestine, Cairo 1959) All of the Jewish inhabitants were exiled — the ethnic cleansing was complete. Jews were prohibited from accessing the Temple Mount, destroyed by the Romans in the year 70 AD, or at the Western Wall, which survived the destruction. (These were and remain the holiest sites in the Jewish religion.)

Even after the fall of the Jewish Quarter, the conquerors systematically desecrated all remnants of 3000 years of Jewish Jerusalem. 57 ancient synagogues, libraries and centers of religious study were ransacked and 12 were totally and deliberately destroyed. Those that remained standing were defaced, and turned into barns for goats, sheep and donkeys. Appeals were made to the United Nations and in the international community to declare the Old City to be an ‘open city’ and stop this destruction, but there was no response.

(full article online)









						Jerusalem: 1948, 1967, 2020
					

The bad old days of Jordanian control, when Jews were denied access to their holy sites, are proof that 'shared sovereignty' is a delusion




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As a Jerusalemite, the degree to which the modern history of our city is mangled, distorted, and rewritten by journalists, foreign politicians and diplomats, and less-than-rigorous academics is a major source of frustration, particularly around the celebration of Jerusalem Day.
> 
> Almost inevitably, we are told that “East Jerusalem” and the “Old City were captured by Israel from Jordan during the 1967 war, without reference to the status of this city between 1948 and 1967. Outside of Israel, the false narrative portraying Palestinians exclusively as victims and Israel as “occupiers” has replaced the actual history, and substituted propaganda for justice.
> 
> 
> The continuing impact of the 1948-1967 Jordanian occupation is central to understanding the broad Israeli rejection of grand peace plans to re-divide this city, including the mirages of “shared sovereignty” and internationalization. While such creative political architecture may sound good, the history of this period should remind us that in practice, such visions will return us to the bad old days,
> 
> Jews have lived in Jerusalem continuously, and were the majority population in the decades before the 1948 war. The destruction and ethnic cleansing of the ancient Jewish Quarter in the Old City began following the UN Partition Resolution on November 27 1947. Arab forces blocked the access road from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, and numerous Israeli efforts to end this blockade failed, with major casualties. As a result, few reinforcements were available, and on May 28, the Jordanian army (also known as the “Arab Legion”) completed the capture of the Jewish Quarter.
> 
> The Jordanian commander, Abdallah el-Tal, boasted that “The operations of calculated destruction were set in motion… Only four days after our entry into Jerusalem the Jewish Quarter had become a graveyard.” (Disaster of Palestine, Cairo 1959) All of the Jewish inhabitants were exiled — the ethnic cleansing was complete. Jews were prohibited from accessing the Temple Mount, destroyed by the Romans in the year 70 AD, or at the Western Wall, which survived the destruction. (These were and remain the holiest sites in the Jewish religion.)
> 
> Even after the fall of the Jewish Quarter, the conquerors systematically desecrated all remnants of 3000 years of Jewish Jerusalem. 57 ancient synagogues, libraries and centers of religious study were ransacked and 12 were totally and deliberately destroyed. Those that remained standing were defaced, and turned into barns for goats, sheep and donkeys. Appeals were made to the United Nations and in the international community to declare the Old City to be an ‘open city’ and stop this destruction, but there was no response.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem: 1948, 1967, 2020
> 
> 
> The bad old days of Jordanian control, when Jews were denied access to their holy sites, are proof that 'shared sovereignty' is a delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com


The Zionists gave the West Bank to Jordan before the 1948 war. Deal with it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Jerusalemite, the degree to which the modern history of our city is mangled, distorted, and rewritten by journalists, foreign politicians and diplomats, and less-than-rigorous academics is a major source of frustration, particularly around the celebration of Jerusalem Day.
> 
> Almost inevitably, we are told that “East Jerusalem” and the “Old City were captured by Israel from Jordan during the 1967 war, without reference to the status of this city between 1948 and 1967. Outside of Israel, the false narrative portraying Palestinians exclusively as victims and Israel as “occupiers” has replaced the actual history, and substituted propaganda for justice.
> 
> 
> The continuing impact of the 1948-1967 Jordanian occupation is central to understanding the broad Israeli rejection of grand peace plans to re-divide this city, including the mirages of “shared sovereignty” and internationalization. While such creative political architecture may sound good, the history of this period should remind us that in practice, such visions will return us to the bad old days,
> 
> Jews have lived in Jerusalem continuously, and were the majority population in the decades before the 1948 war. The destruction and ethnic cleansing of the ancient Jewish Quarter in the Old City began following the UN Partition Resolution on November 27 1947. Arab forces blocked the access road from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, and numerous Israeli efforts to end this blockade failed, with major casualties. As a result, few reinforcements were available, and on May 28, the Jordanian army (also known as the “Arab Legion”) completed the capture of the Jewish Quarter.
> 
> The Jordanian commander, Abdallah el-Tal, boasted that “The operations of calculated destruction were set in motion… Only four days after our entry into Jerusalem the Jewish Quarter had become a graveyard.” (Disaster of Palestine, Cairo 1959) All of the Jewish inhabitants were exiled — the ethnic cleansing was complete. Jews were prohibited from accessing the Temple Mount, destroyed by the Romans in the year 70 AD, or at the Western Wall, which survived the destruction. (These were and remain the holiest sites in the Jewish religion.)
> 
> Even after the fall of the Jewish Quarter, the conquerors systematically desecrated all remnants of 3000 years of Jewish Jerusalem. 57 ancient synagogues, libraries and centers of religious study were ransacked and 12 were totally and deliberately destroyed. Those that remained standing were defaced, and turned into barns for goats, sheep and donkeys. Appeals were made to the United Nations and in the international community to declare the Old City to be an ‘open city’ and stop this destruction, but there was no response.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem: 1948, 1967, 2020
> 
> 
> The bad old days of Jordanian control, when Jews were denied access to their holy sites, are proof that 'shared sovereignty' is a delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists gave the West Bank to Jordan before the 1948 war. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Deal with what,
something you've made up?


----------



## rylah

A picture is worth a thousand words.

Today, in the blistering 104 degree heat, an IDF soldier gave water to a very thirsty Palestinian Arab whose arms were amputated and could not drink himself.

This is a picture you will never see in the mainstream media.

Courtesy of יוסף חדאד - Yoseph Haddad


----------



## rylah

In this picture, Shadi Ibrahim gives a candy to an Arab child in a toy car in Hebron...

At the same point the next day a terrorist ran him over...

Shadi lost his leg and still hospitalized in the intensive care department in Soroka hospital...

This is the beautiful face of our brave soldiers who live in an impossible reality....

Shadi...the nation of Israel Is praying for your recovery


----------



## rylah

*Caroline Glick: The biggest show trial in history*

*"Operation to frame Flynn began around same time as Israel's pro-Obama bureaucratic state began framing Netanyahu."*


Author, columnist and speaker Caroline Glick tweeted today, Sunday, about the Netanyahu trial and its connection to the controversy in the US regarding General Michael Flynn.

"Even more than General Michael Flynn, Obama viewed Prime Minister Netanyahu as his greatest enemy," Glick wrote. "The operation to frame Flynn began around the same time as Israel's pro-Obama bureaucratic state began framing Netanyahu."

Glick stated that "today their operation has moved to its denouement."

"Netanyahu is charged of accepting bribes in the form of positive media coverage from a website that was almost entirely hostile", she continued. "The concept that positive coverage is a bribe is absent from all statute in Israel and worldwide."

"This is the biggest show trial in history." Glick concluded.













						Caroline Glick: The biggest show trial in history
					

"Operation to frame Flynn began around same time as Israel's pro-Obama bureaucratic state began framing Netanyahu."




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Dear Europe – the Israelis are not your Jews*

_*It is revealing how they address their complaints against Israel, doing so in terms of “punishment,” as to a misbehaving child. Opinion.*_

At some point, the people who run the European Union will have to get used to the idea that Israel is here to stay.

So far, it’s been a tough sell, mostly because old habits die hard.

Amid the flurry of denunciations against Israel, for even thinking about going ahead with sovereignty for parts of Judea and Samaria, most telling is this remark from Josep Borrell, EU’s High Commissioner for Foreign Affairs, as follows: “We strongly urge Israel to refrain from any unilateral decision that would lead to the annexation of any occupied Palestinian territory, and would be, as such, contrary to international law.”

Regarding international law, the high commissioner is highly mistaken, as we read here from the Gatestone Institute.

From time immemorial, or precisely the Revelation at Sinai, which the Sage Judah Halevi referred to as the defining moment of all world history, the land, all of it, belongs to the Jews, verified over and over again from Balfour, to the League of Nations, to the San Remo Conference, back to The Kuzari and ultimately to the Hebrew Bible.

It is written in parchment. It is written in stone. It is written in the DNA of every Jewish person, man, woman, and child.

So what’s troubling those European commissioners, high and low, particularly from France, and now even the Vatican?


Yes, France, still famous for the Roundup of Paris, which even amazed the Gestapo at how smartly the gendarmes rushed to the task.

Suddenly, the French were more efficient even than the Germans…and today, incidentally, Germany has also voiced “concern” about Israel’s possible move toward partial annexation.

Then leave it to our Democrats to take sides. The wrong one. From the Senate, 19 of them “warn” Israel that it had better think twice when it comes to sovereignty.

Has there ever been a time when Jews have not been “warned?”

Once again (King David) --- “the nations are in an uproar.”

Turning to that quip “occupied Palestinian territory,” it tells you everything you need to know about what they’ve all been thinking over these past 72 years…and it is not only about “the West Bank” but rather about the entire country. To them, all of it belongs to the Arabs, or to anyone…anyone except the Jews.

Why? Because to their minds, the Jews are part of the European Experience, an experience the Israelis would rather forget…but of which the Europeans can’t let go.

To the typical Israeli, Europe is a galaxy long ago and far away.

They won’t say it out loud, but to the EU it is all “occupied Palestinian territory,” because Jews are home at last and masters of their own destiny.

It’s what’s driving them crazy (except for Austria and Hungary, apparently).

It’s why they go full-throttle whenever the Israelis build a settlement in a place that has been “reserved” for the Palestinian Arabs.

How strange, that a particular country is being asked to set aside miles of its own territory so that another people can walk in and take over.

Very strange, but not when it comes to Israel…and the Europeans are shocked to find the Israelis so…so “intransigent” about it all. These Jews refuse to comply.

It is revealing how they address their complaints against Israel, doing so in terms of “punishment,” as to a misbehaving child.

Israel, so happens, has grown into a full-fledged world power.

Someone needs to tell them about this









						Dear Europe – the Israelis are not your Jews
					

It is revealing how they address their complaints against Israel, doing so in terms of “punishment,” as to a misbehaving child. Opinion.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stripped of the lies and false and deceptive claims contained in this statement that have formed part and parcel of the PLO’s propaganda arsenal since its formation in 1964 – Abbas’s message was clear: Abbas was now turning over responsibility for Judea and Samaria to Israel.

The PLO had never claimed _“regional sovereignty over the West Bank in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan” _or _“on the Gaza Strip”_ as article 24 of its founding 1964 Charter declared. Its activities were to be _“on the national popular level in the liberational, organizational, political and financial fields”_. 

This PLO position only changed in 1968 after Jordan – having occupied Judea and Samaria between 1950 and 1967 driving out every Jew living there – lost that territory to Israel in the Six Day War. Gaining sovereignty in 100% of Judea and Samaria by the creation of another Arab State became the focus of the PLO from 1968.

(full article online)









						David Singer: PLO Opens Door to Jordan Returning to Judea and Samaria
					

Here's the latest article by Sydney lawyer and international affairs analyst David Singer.   He writes:   Advancing an end to the 100-year...




					daphneanson.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hezbollah says suicide bombers “reflect the sublime values of sacrifice and altruism.” Really.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Children Shot in Jerusalem, One in Critical Condition*

_*But you probably never heard of it, because they weren’t shot by Jews*_

Two small Palestinian Arab children were shot and wounded, one critically, on the eastern side of Jerusalem on Wednesday night.

Most people reading that headline and opening paragraph will subconsciously assume these children were victims of the “Israeli occupation forces.” That’s how the mainstream media has trained us to think.

The fact of the matter, however, is that these two children are not being mentioned anywhere in the mainstream international media, because they weren’t shot by Israeli police or soldiers.

They were shot by fellow Palestinian Arabs. And therefore, no one cares.


*Plagued by lawlessness*
Both shootings took place in the Shuafat neighborhood on Jerusalem’s north-eastern outskirts.

Four-year-old Rafif al-Qara’in was sitting with her family for the festive evening meal to break the daily Ramadan fast when a bullet suddenly struck her.

It remains unclear from where the shot was fired. As there were no armed demonstrations happening at the time, the assumption at press time was that Rafif was hit by a stray bullet related to the gang violence that plagues the neighborhood.

She is currently listed in critical condition at Jerusalem’s Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital, where doctors say that there is “immediate danger to her life.”

The other wounded child is a three-year-old boy who likely would have died if not for the heroic actions of his father.

Closed-circuit television cameras caught a masked man entering the father’s grocery store and opening fire toward the boy. The father immediately jumped on his son, shielding him with his own body. The gunman shot both victims, left the store, then returned and opened fire again.

Both father and son suffered light injuries.

Local residents who spoke to Israel’s _Ynet_ news portal said the store in question has been targeted before.









						Palestinian Children Shot in Jerusalem, One in Critical Condition
					

Four-year-old Rafif al-Qara'in was sitting with her family breaking the Ramadan fast when a bullet struck her. Palestinian children shot...




					www.israeltoday.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Stabbing Attack in Jerusalem Foiled *

An Arab terrorist was shot and critically wounded after attempting to stab policemen in Jerusalem late Monday afternoon. No Israelis were injured.

The incident occurred at the entrance to a security facility situated adjacent to the Arab neighborhood of Jabel Mukaber, TPS reports.

The assailant, estimated to be in his 30s, was taken to Hadassah Ein Kerem hospital.














						WATCH: Stabbing Attack in Jerusalem Foiled | United with Israel
					

'Once again, the alert response from the police officers thwarted an attack on the innocent,' the police stated.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ah, those conspiracy theories     ]









						Jordanian newspaper has proof Jews always wanted to take over the Middle East!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When pressed to explain what steps Jordan would take if Israel does apply sovereignty to parts of Judea and Samaria, Abdullah refused to specify whether his country would cancel the 1994 peace treaty with Israel, but said that all options would be considered.

But behind closed doors, Arab leaders have struck a very different tone, either reconciling themselves to Israel’s sovereignty plan – or even supporting its implementation.

According to a report by _Israel Hayom_Wednesday morning, senior officials from Jordan and Saudi Arabia say that in many cases, moderate Arab states’ official opposition to the sovereignty plan is simply for show, and that in private talks with Trump administration officials, they either accept or even back the plan.

----------
Last week, researcher and Middle East expert Yoni Ben Menachem made similar claims to those of the Arab officials cited in Wednesday’s report, calling King Abdullah’s comments to _Der Spiegel _lip service to placate the Palestinian Authority.

"I do not think the King wants a Palestinian state in Judea and Samaria. He would also lose his position as guardian of the holy places in Jerusalem, a status that wasn't compromised in the Deal of the Century. This issue is very important to them as the royal family as they consider themselves descended from Prophet Muhammad. Beyond the fact that the King's grandfather was murdered by a Palestinian on the Temple Mount. All these things are well known to King Abdullah."

Ben Menachem also claimed that "there was a secret message from the King to Israel through the defense establishment even before the King came out in an interview with _Der Spiegel_."

(full article online)









						Senior Saudi, Jordanian officials say moderate Arab states back Israel's sovereignty plan
					

While Arab leaders officially oppose Israel's sovereignty plan, many have backed the plan in closed-door talks with the US.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Continuing a longstanding tradition, Reuters Arabic’s coverage this month of the annual “conditions of the Palestinian people” reportreleased by the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics reads more like a press release for the Palestinian agency than a news report by an independent international news agency.

(full article online)









						Reuters' Annual Arabic Press Release on Behalf of Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics
					

For Reuters, the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics' annual Nakba Day reports present a opportunity to serve as a Palestinian Authority mouthpiece, amplifying the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Without Communist China, Would Palestinian Terrorism Have Become Such a Menace?
					

Brief history: communists under Mao Zedong consolidate control of China by 1952. The surviving nationalists retreat to Taiwan and set up shop there as a separate country. At the same time, China was f...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scaremongering about sovereignty
					

The sky will not fall in if Israeli law is applied to settlements and security zones.




					davidmweinberg.com


----------



## rylah

*Commander Winter, Chastised for Reciting Shema in Gaza Battle, to Lead Paratroopers Division*

Defense Minister Benny Gantz, in consultation with IDF Chief of Staff, Maj. Gen. Aviv Kochavi, on Sunday announced the appointment of Brigadier General Ofer Winter to commander of the 98th Paratroopers Division, a.k.a. the Fire Brigade.

Winter spent the past year and a half in the post of Secretary to the Minister of Defense. He took office in October 2018 and in that short span worked under three different defense ministers: Avigdor Lieberman, Benjamin Netanyahu, and Naftali Bennett.

The IDF’s 98th Paratroopers Division is a reserve-service infantry division, subordinate to the Central Regional Command.

On July 9, 2014, as Commander of the Givati Brigade, Winter issued a message to his soldiers before engaging in the battle of Gaza, saying: “History has chosen us to be at the forefront of fighting the fierce terrorist enemy, who curses the God of Israel. […] I raise my eyes to the heavens and call out with you, ‘Hear, oh Israel, the lord Is our God, the Lord Is One.’ Please bring us success as we are going to fight for your nation of Israel against the enemy who despises your name.”

The commander’s message was published in the general media and sparked controversy as to whether a religious commander should involve God in his leadership of his soldiers. During the ensuing operation, the brigade unveiled terrorist tunnels and infrastructure used by Hamas, and participated in the battle of Rafah. Gantz was part of the IDF brass that delayed Winter’s professional progress, pinning him for the misdeeds of a subordinate but, everybody knew, teaching him a lesson for that Shema Israel thing.

According to a Ynet report in 2019, Gantz and his successor, Chief of Staff Gadi Eizenkot, were determined to bury Winter’s career, and it was the new IDF chief, Aviv Kochavi, who recognized his considerable skills and demanded his return to active command duty.













						Commander Winter, Chastised for Reciting Shema in Gaza Battle, to Lead Paratroopers Division
					

Defense Minister Benny Gantz, in consultation with IDF Chief of Staff, Maj. Gen. Aviv Kochavi, on Sunday announced the appointment of Brigadier General Ofer Winter to commander of the 98th Paratrooper




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ma’an News Network has been the recipient of millions of dollars of grants from European sources over the years, including a donation of hundreds of thousands of euros from the EU earmarked for 2016-2019 for “Leveraging Media Initiatives to Promote Participatory Engagement in the Peace Process.”

I don’t know about funding for 2020, because Ma’an is not transparent about its funding sources, but Ma’an certainly does not even pretend to support peace with Israel today.

(full article online)









						European-funded Ma’an News says it wants Israel destroyed: “We are coming, Tel Aviv!”
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,

*BLUF:* The idea of one-state → The Arab Palestinians who express this view have absolutely no idea of what they're asking for with this demand.



Sixties Fan said:


> The Ma’an News Network





Sixties Fan said:


> _(Excerpt from EoZ)_ editorial last week said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Netanyahu does… and whatever he says
> 
> However he begs… and however he threatens
> 
> We will not relinquish the idea of one-state
> 
> Farewell to the past
> 
> Farewell to area A
> 
> Farewell to half-solutions
> 
> We are coming, oh Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European-funded Ma’an News says it wants Israel destroyed: “We are coming, Tel Aviv!”
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


*(COMMENT)*

I never understood what the Arab Palestinians _(various factions)_ gain from a policy of "_zero dialog_" and "_unreasonable or impossible demands_."

While many like to drone on ancient history, and irrelevant points like who are "indigenous people" (an undefined term), they shy well away from meaningful exchanges pertaining to the current situation.  The Arab Palestinians have evolved such -- that they cannot have anything other than corrupt governance which undermines their own leadership.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Discussion of Muslim interests on the Temple Mount has almost eclipsed the fundamental fact that it is, first and foremost, the holiest site to the Jewish people.*

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/they-forgot-the-jewish-interest/


----------



## Sixties Fan

AP Corrects: US Embassy Not in Tel Aviv After All
					

The Associated Press, which boasts 'world-class journalism' and 'global expertise,' has been embroiled in a number of recent gaffes in its coverage of Israel




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

You annex foreign land, not your own country. – Menachem Begin

Right now Israel is facing a momentous decision to do something that is practically nothing.

That is to extend Israeli civilian law to some parts of Judea and Samaria, specifically the Jordan Valley and other areas where Jewish communities are located.

Why do I say it is practically nothing? Because the official position of our government, although it often does a rotten job of explaining it, is that those areas are already part of Israel. Nothing is being “annexed” as the EU insists (here is why). And while the areas are currently governed by a military government, little will change in most practical legal matters.

Of course it is a big deal for the Palestinians, for the Europeans, and indeed for anyone who wishes that the Jews did not have a sovereign state. This is because it symbolizes the end of the pretense that was so dear to them, that the “West Bank” (as they prefer to call it) is not part of Israel and ultimately will need to pass into Arab hands. It means that any “two-state solution” that could happen in the future will happen according to a map more like the map found in the Trump Plan – one that is consistent with UNSC 242 that called for “secure and recognized boundaries” – rather than the very insecure boundaries that would result from basing them on the 1949 armistice lines, as previous US administrations wished to do.

(full article online)





__





						Timidity is no Virtue | Abu Yehuda
					





					abuyehuda.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Erdogan is paying lip service to the Palestinian cause and praising Hamas, which is designated as a terrorist group by the US, EU, Canada and Australia, Palestinian refugees who fled to Turkey from Syria are complaining of discrimination and mistreatment by the Turkish authorities.
According to Palestinian sources, there are about 10,000 Palestinian refugees in Turkey who are suffering from discrimination and living in dire conditions.
The suffering of the Palestinian refugees fleeing Syria begins the moment they arrive at the border with Turkey, Thuri Tamim, a Palestinian refugee, told the Palestinian Refugees Portal, an independent website covering news related to Palestinian refugees.
If Erdogan really wants to help the Palestinians, he can start by ordering his government to stop arresting and harassing Palestinian refugees. If he really wants to help the Palestinians, he can stop playing host and cash cow to Hamas, a terrorist group that has brought nothing but misery to Palestinians and Israelis alike.

(full article online)









						Palestinians in Turkey: What Erdogan Says vs. What Erdogan Does
					

While Erdogan is paying lip service to the Palestinian cause and praising Hamas, which is designated as a terrorist group by the US, EU, Canada and Australia, Palestinian refugees who fled to Turkey from Syria are complaining of discrimination and




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Are you Serious? Did a Muslim Just Say That at the United Nations?
					

I could listen to this all day.




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many foreign journalists seem to see the conflict along the lines of "good guys (Palestinians) versus bad guys (Israel)." They wake up every morning and search for any story that reflects badly on Israel. The foreign correspondents then hire Palestinians to assist them in spreading lies about Israel.
What is particularly disturbing about the dismissal of Hamad is that the Associated Press knew one of its Palestinian workers was engaged in anti-Israel activities, but failed to stop him. Hamad even ignored repeated warnings from his employers against pursuing political activities.
If Hamad had "repeatedly" violated AP policies by engaging in anti-Israel political activities, why was he allowed to continue covering Palestinian affairs even though his anti-Israel sentiments were known to his employers and everyone else?
The incident also shows that international news organizations evidently have no problem hiring anti-Israel activists as reporters and cameramen.
The AP evidently knew that Hamad was engaged in political activities. It nevertheless chose to turn a blind eye because Hamad was directing his hate only against Israel. As far as the AP is concerned, the moment Hamad spoke out against the brutality and repressive measures of the Palestinian Authority security forces, he crossed a red line. That is when he was informed of the decision to terminate his employment.
The problem is, there are many more Palestinian journalists like Hamad working for the international media in the Middle East. These journalists see themselves as soldiers serving the Palestinian cause, and their as duty bashing Israel on a daily basis.

(full article online)









						Why Western Media is Biased Against Israel
					

Many foreign journalists seem to see the conflict along the lines of "good guys (Palestinians) versus bad guys (Israel)." They wake up every morning and search for any story that reflects badly on Israel. The foreign correspondents then hire Palestinians




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

She is saying that the Temple Mount must be an exclusively Muslim site, and Jews should be banned from visiting it even to peacefully stroll, let alone pray – while at the same time pretending to care about freedom of worship!  (She also calls all Jews, no matter where they live, “illegal Israeli settlers.”)

By the criteria of the Leftist self-defined anti-racists, isn’t that prima facie evidence of racism? 

But the rule is, only Jews can be racists in the Middle East. Arabs cannot be even when they do worse than what the Jews are accused of (falsely, nearly always.) 

Which is a modern justification for antisemitism.

The people who claim to be in the forefront against bigotry are the real bigots.

(full article online)









						Jews and Muslims are cousins, but only Jews can be racists, according to “anti-racists”
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Will the PA live out to their word? ]









						Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
					

However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


What difference would Oslo make?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
Click to expand...


If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli in LA: Palestinians piggybacking on riots
to wreck synagogues*

*“I saw a PLO flag and them shouting to ‘free Palestine.’ I don’t think it was black protesters who did this damage,” says 41-year L.A. resident Eyal Dahan.*

The riots over the killing of George Floyd have turned Eyal Dahan’s Los Angeles neighborhood into “a war zone”—and according to Dahan, some Palestinians are taking advantage of the chaos to wreck synagogues.

A number of Los Angeles synagogues have been vandalized or even destroyed during the riots, including one in Beverly Hills. According to Dahan, an Israeli living in Los Angeles, the buildings were not targeted by any of the protesters demonstrating against Floyd’s death, but rather by Palestinians who “exploited the opportunity.”

“I saw a PLO flag and them shouting to ‘free Palestine.’ I don’t think it was black protesters who did this damage,” he said.

Dahan, a clothing supplier who has lived in the United States for 41 years, told _Israel Hayom_ the chaos is “immense.”

“The [National Guard] is in the streets. Businesses have been burned and torn apart. [Rioters] tore down pharmacies, stole all the medicine. All the electronics stores have been destroyed. It started bad, and because the police didn’t pressure them, it got worse,” he said.

*From Corona Crisis to Riot Mode*
According to Dahan, the businesses that haven’t yet managed to get back on their feet from the coronavirus crisis are crashing.

“It was terror on Saturday and Sunday, the entire city was engulfed. [Monday] there was some quiet, but that night the break-ins and looting started again. … Right now, 90 percent of the demonstrators are peaceful, but the 10 percent who come after them have been looting and causing huge damage,” he said.

The National Guard deployment, he added, has been only partially effective.

“They brought in the [National Guard] and they started to patrol the big shopping malls, but the small stores, which are barely hanging on, caught it. The [National Guard] can’t arrest civilians, they can only protect certain places,” he said.

While speaking with _Israel Hayom_, Dahan reported a new wave of rioting and looting: “Now the looting has started again. After eight or nine at night, they start their mess.”

Dahan, who was in Los Angeles during the Rodney King riots in 1992, said that “this time, it’s completely different. I didn’t think it would happen again, I thought that the police learned a lesson about how to handle it, but it was the rioters who learned. Social media helped them form groups, split people—like platoons in a war. It’s completely organized.”









						Israeli in LA: Palestinians Piggybacking on Riots to Wreck Synagogues | United with Israel
					

'I saw a PLO flag and them shouting to ‘free Palestine.’ I don’t think it was black protesters who did this damage,' says 41-year L.A. resident Eyal Dahan.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
Click to expand...

What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.

In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.

The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
Click to expand...

Your islamo version of history is a hoot.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.
The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.

Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....


----------



## Sixties Fan

The intellectual antisemitism of @Mondoweiss
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE Airways Makes Second Direct Flight to Israel, This Time with Insignia
					

Israel and the UAE do not have formal diplomatic relations.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Homicide Rate in Arab-Israeli Community Increases by 60% in 3 Years, Study Shows
					

The homicide rate in the Arab community in Israel has increased by 60% from 2016 to 2019, and in 2018, the murder rate among Arabs in Israel was more than eight times the rate among Jewish Israelis, a




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is a democracy with a large Jewish majority. Since 1967, and the three ‘Nos’ at the Arab Summit in Khartoum, Israel has been trying to navigate a geo-political nightmare. On the one hand, it would very much like to build bridges with all its neighbours, on the other it faces a hostile Arab population that is unable to come to terms with Israel’s existence. Several of Israel’s leaders have tried, and failed, to find a peaceful solution. Every time there appeared to be a serious opportunity, violence erupted from the Arab side to close the imaginary window.

The truth remains that the population in Gaza and Ramallah are only a united people in the context of an anti-Zionist conflict. Outside of this paradigm, they are warring factions with little connecting them beyond a fable of a once prosperous nation, a picture of Yasser Arafat, a national history that is little more than a web of lies and conspiracy, and finally, a roll call of heroes who were nothing but terrorists. This should not be misunderstood. It is not to say that underneath the mess that those calling themselves Palestinians have become, there aren’t human beings who have gone through tragedy, but simply to highlight that the choices that Arab nations and local leaders have made for them, the education that they have been given, has rendered them incapable of providing a unified coherent argument for anything but a conflict with Zionism.

It can be deceptive. Walk through the streets of Ramallah and you will meet the friendliest, most hospitable people you would ever hope to meet. Lend them your ear, and you will hear little but a rendition of the web of lies and conspiracy. Hold their hand and they will lead you through the carefully selected hotspots such as a tiny corner of Hebron, pointing out as they go, why it shows that their version of events is true. They will talk of justice, suggesting that if they can receive it, then everyone will live in peace. This tale, coming as it does from the underdog, spins a story that is swallowed wholesale throughout the west.

*Truths, lies and demographics*
It is this disparity, that creates two incompatible narratives. The true tale – of an Israel that cannot find a partner for peace because one does not exist, and the falsehood – that if Israel were just nicer, then peace would come. Inside this stalemate, Israel has struggled to come to terms with the geo-political consequences. How can Israel finalise its borders without anyone to finalise those borders with?

Complicating this further is the changing demographic in the west. Once upon a time only the Arab states had to worry about popular uprising if Israel made a unilateral move. This is no longer the case. Throughout Europe, politicians become nervous whenever Israel takes any action, however justified. European leaders are scared of their own streets. It does not even matter if they understand Israel’s position, they want Israel to refrain from doing anything that will unsettle their own European Muslim and Arab populations.

(full article online)









						An annexation that isn't - British Jewry loses the plot
					

annexation? Some British Jews demand everyone do what they want them to do. If not, they won't love Israel anymore. Oh please. I wish they'd just grow up



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Critics of Israel’s anticipated sovereignty move claim that it contravenes international law and will spark violence, destabilize the region and cost Israel European and Democratic support. A calmer and more accurate assessment indicates otherwise.

(full article online)









						The facts about Israeli sovereignty in Judea and Samaria
					

Critics of Israel’s anticipated sovereignty move claim that it contravenes international law and will spark violence, destabilize the region and cost Israel European and Democratic support. A calmer and more accurate assessment indicates otherwise.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

*‘Molotov Cocktail’ Girl Could Face Life in Prison*

Urooj Rahman, the Israel-hating human rights lawyer who brought some palestinian tactics to Brooklyn when she hurled a Molotov cocktail in to a police cruiser while wearing a keffiyeh over her face, may face life in prison.







_Samantha Shader, 27, of Catskill, is accused of hurling the makeshift explosive at an NYPD vehicle occupied by four police officers on early Saturday morning, May 30.

Prosecutors allege Shader bit one of the officer’s legs when she was being taken into custody.

Around the same time, Brooklyn lawyers Urooj Rahman, 31, and Colinford Mattis, 32, were accused of tossing their own Molotov cocktail at an unoccupied police vehicle in Brooklyn during a separate attack.

All three face life in prison on the seven-count indictments, charging them with the use of explosives, arson, use of explosives to commit a felony, arson conspiracy, use of a destructive device, civil disorder, and making or possessing a destructive device._









						‘Molotov Cocktail’ Girl Could Face Life in Prison
					

Urooj Rahman, the Israel-hating human rights lawyer who brought some palestinian tactics to Brooklyn when she hurled a Molotov cocktail in to a police cruiser while wearing a keffiyeh over her face, may face life in prison




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*By what right does the EU condemn Israel's applying sovereignty in Judea and Samaria?*

_*Some 20 of 27 EU members were also League of Nations members and voted in 1922 to have Judea and Samaria part of the Jewish Homeland.




*_

The frenzied rush by the European Union (EU) to condemn Israel’s restoration of Jewish sovereignty in 30% of Judea and Samaria ('West Bank') reflects poorly on an organization which has adopted an exceptionally confrontational approach to the Jewish State.

EU foreign policy chief Josep Borrell has led the charge:

“We strongly urge Israel to refrain from any unilateral decision that would lead to the annexation of any occupied Palestinian territory and would be, as such, contrary to International Law”

So many false statements appearing in such a short sentence by this high-ranking EU official is breathtaking:

-Israel’s action is not unilateral

Such action is being taken in tandem with President Trump following the outright refusal by the PLO to enter into negotiations with Israel on the basis of Trump’s detailed plan released on 28 January 2020.

-70% of Judea and Samaria awaits the PLO - or any other Arab interlocutor such as Jordan – prepared to step up and negotiate on its future sovereignty.

-Israel will not be annexing occupied Palestinian territory contrary to international law

“Annexing occupied Palestinian territory” means taking territory belonging to someone else to which Israel has no entitlement.

“Contrary to international law”: Israel will be applying sovereignty in 30% of Judea and Samaria pursuant to vested legal rights to reconstitute the Jewish National Home in this specific area conferred on the Jewish people by:

The San Remo Resolution and the Treaty of Sevres 1920
The League of Nations Mandate for Palestine 1922
Article 80 United Nations Charter 1945
The EU’s attempt to trash these existing Jewish legal rights in Judea and Samaria is extremely disturbing - since 20 of the 27 current member States of the EU – plus former member the United Kingdom - were among the 51 member States of the League of Nations that had unanimously included Judea and Samaria as part of the area in which the Jews were entitled to reconstitute their biblical Jewish homeland after 3000 years.

Article 25 of the Mandate for Palestine - approved on 24 July 1922 - had provided for the provisions of the Mandate relating to the establishment of the Jewish National Home to be postponed or withheld “In the territories lying between the Jordan and the eastern boundary of Palestine as ultimately determined”.

Judea and Samaria (West Bank) - was thus clearly being reserved for the Jewish National Home.

Minutes of the Council of the League of Nations held on 16 September 1922 (below) confirmed this decision.






78% of the territory of Palestine originally proposed for reconstitution of the Jewish National Home _*east*_ of the Jordan River in 1920 had thus been denied to the Jewish people by 1922 – but the area of Judea and Samaria clearly was_* not* _excluded.

Those 20 EU member States who actually voted in favour of creating these Jewish rights in 1922 were: Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Greece, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden

These reasons, however, help explain the EU’s strenuous opposition to Israel’s sovereignty move: “first, [Israel] is proudly nationalist; second – thanks to the ideological cover provided by the KGB’s propaganda offensive of the 1960s and 70s – [Israel] can be falsely portrayed as colonialist and racist, thus providing the Europeans a way to assuage their guilt for their own colonialist and racist past; third, [Israel’s] local enemies are Muslims, providing a way for Europe to pay jizya to its own uneasy Muslim minorities; and finally, [Israel’s] a Jewish state – and here no further explanation is necessary.”

Europe’s antipathy to Jews is becoming fashionable - once again.

And the EU has acted shamefully - once again.









						By what right does the EU condemn Israel's applying sovereignty in Judea and Samaria?
					

Some 20 of 27 EU members were also League of Nations members and voted in 1922 to have Judea and Samaria part of the Jewish Homeland. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
> Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
> but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.
> 
> Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....
Click to expand...

Who says that Palestinians cannot form their own government?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
> Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
> but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.
> 
> Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says that Palestinians cannot form their own government?
Click to expand...


We can it's called Israel.

And frankly, it's common knowledge, the Arab population usually prefers the Jewish Orthodox MK's when it comes to actually helping the community. Ask an Israeli Arab, or one from Ramallah how he feels about visiting Jordan, and when off-camera they'll tell you,
they all want to be governed by Israel.

But you won't go and talk personally to the people who live there,
and prefer propaganda that serves nothing but to fill the pockets of their oligarchy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
> Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
> but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.
> 
> Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says that Palestinians cannot form their own government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can it's called Israel.
> 
> And frankly, it's common knowledge, the Arab population usually prefers the Jewish Orthodox MK's when it comes to actually helping the community. Ask an Israeli Arab, or one from Ramallah how he feels about visiting Jordan, and when off-camera they'll tell you,
> they all want to be governed by Israel.
> 
> But you won't go and talk personally to the people who live there,
> and prefer propaganda that serves nothing but to fill the pockets of their oligarchy.
Click to expand...

External interference is Illegal.

Would Palestinians rather live in Israel where they can get work and a passport or live in the Israeli prison called Palestine?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
> Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
> but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.
> 
> Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says that Palestinians cannot form their own government?
Click to expand...


You?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Will the PA live out to their word? ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians tell ICC that annexation will void Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> However, the PA's response to court's query on Mahmoud Abbas' declaration last month voiding all agreements with Israel may already have that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would Oslo make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If renounced the PA has no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is little known is that the Palestinians established a constitutional government with their Basic Law in 2003. Israel was not mentioned. The occupation was not mentioned. Oslo was not mentioned. This evolved into the Unity Government in March of 2007.
> 
> In June of 2007 the US took out this government and reinstalled the old PA in the West Bank but with little success in Gaza.
> 
> The PA is part of the occupation. I don't rhing anyone would allow it to collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> The legal authority of that govt is a function of Oslo.
> Not only are they renouncing their status in the ICC case,
> but also effectively nullify the very document that created that govt.
> 
> Imagine trying to rob a store while threatening with a gun to your own head....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says that Palestinians cannot form their own government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can it's called Israel.
> 
> And frankly, it's common knowledge, the Arab population usually prefers the Jewish Orthodox MK's when it comes to actually helping the community. Ask an Israeli Arab, or one from Ramallah how he feels about visiting Jordan, and when off-camera they'll tell you,
> they all want to be governed by Israel.
> 
> But you won't go and talk personally to the people who live there,
> and prefer propaganda that serves nothing but to fill the pockets of their oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> External interference is Illegal.
> 
> Would Palestinians rather live in Israel where they can get work and a passport or live in the Israeli prison called Palestine?
Click to expand...


I don't know if you're even serious about discussion,
with all these banally vulgar idioms.

As I said, to know what people under Arab control actually think,
one has to go casual, and listen like a normal guy, people will tell you.
They will also tell you whether their gov really allows them to speak freely.

And leave all your preconceptions at the door.

Otherwise you're just another outsider with radical ideas about figures on TV.


----------



## rylah

*MUST WATCH: Nightmare Video for Those Trying To Create Discord Between US Black Community and Israel*

Recently, the Consulate General of Israel in New York and author David Goldstein held an online conversation with a panel of Israeli-American basketball legends (Andrew Kennedy, Cory Carr, Deon Thomas, and Derrick Sharp), who shared the phenomenon of African-American hoopsters travelling to play and live in Israel.

The entire thing is fascinating, but I have distilled the parts that are very inconvenient for the Israel-haters trying to exploit the murder of George Floyd in order to foster more hatred towards Israel and the Jewish people within the Black community.

The hoopster heroes wax lyrical about life in Israel and the warmth of the Israeli people, with Derrick Sharp even declaring _“It is safer in Israel than it is anywhere, especially for a Black person.”
_


----------



## Hollie

Greek PM visits Israel, hoping to restore tourism and warning on Turkey
					

Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis visited Israel on Tuesday in a show of confidence in the countries' anti-coronavirus measures which Athens hopes can be translated into a resumption of tourism.




					www.reuters.com
				




JERUSALEM (Reuters) - Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis visited Israel on Tuesday in a show of confidence in the countries’ anti-coronavirus measures which Athens hopes can be translated into a resumption of tourism.


----------



## Hollie

Not real surprising that one of many components driving Islamic terrorism is "oneupsmanship'' among the Islamic terrorist franchises. 



*New Study Evaluates Major Drivers of Palestinian Terrorism*









						New Study Evaluates Major Drivers of Palestinian Terrorism
					

Palestinian children compelled to participate in a Hamas military parade. Photo: Twitter. Palestinian terrorist attacks are not driven solely by …




					www.algemeiner.com
				







Palestinian children compelled to participate in a Hamas military parade. Photo: Twitter.
Palestinian terrorist attacks are not driven solely by the desire to kill as many Israelis as possible. Sometimes, the intent is to provoke a harsh Israeli response. Other times, the aim is to shore up public support or outbid rival Palestinian factions.

The distinction often is driven by ideological and political calculations. For example, Islamist groups often try to disrupt the Israeli-Palestinian peace process, whereas organizations affiliated with the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) are reticent when it comes to taking responsibility for some attacks, in order to maintain international legitimacy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Confused about Sovereignty? Here’s an FAQ for You
					

From the blog of Uri Pilichowski at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word “annexation” is being batted around – incorrectly – a lot lately, but people don’t like to speak about Jordan’s illegal annexation of the West bank in 1950.\

Jordan eagerly took over the West Bank in 1948 and it fully intended to make it all part of Jordan; in fact King Abdullah I made no secret since 1920 that he wanted to be the ruler of Greater Syria, which would include today’s Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, and Israel with Judea and Samaria. 

Everyone knew that Abdullah wanted to expand the borders of Transjordan, and this was a major reason why the Arab League opposed his annexation of the West Bank. 

When Abdullah made the annexation official, the entire world saw it as an annexation, and nearly everyone considered it illegal (Great Britain being the most notable exception, and the US was not opposed to it.) 

(full article online)









						Jordan’s absurd denial that they annexed the West Bank
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

There are times when it seems the EU has completely lost any semblance of western values of law, order and human dignity. 










						Palestinian NGOs with terrorists on the payroll eligible for EU funding
					

A letter issued by the European Union’s top diplomat to Palestinian territories allegedly allowing terrorists to benefit from E.U. funding has gotten pro-Israel groups concerned, especially as the E.U. equivocates on the matter.




					www.jns.org
				




The European Union has come under fire by the government of Israel, Jewish advocacy groups, and members of the European parliament for a letter issued by the senior E.U. diplomat overseeing the disputed territories.

“It is shocking, to say the least, that the E.U.’s top representative in Ramallah told Palestinian NGOs that the idea that they were asked to break ties with terrorists to receive E.U. funding was nothing but ‘misinformation,’ ” he said. “For an E.U. official to apparently adopt the language of Palestinian hardliners, who routinely refer to support for and membership with terror groups as ‘legitimate political positions and affiliations,’ is nothing short of breathtaking.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

*New research based on thousands of documents from the German Foreign Ministry archives demonstrates that the West German government's fear of Palestinian terrorist attacks, romantic Orientalism, and entrenched anti-Semitism led it to wave a white flag.*

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/06/17/the-story-of-germanys-capitulation-to-palestinian-terrorism/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The total population of the Gaza Strip – refugees and non-refugees – is less than two million, according to the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics. According to UNRWA, the UN agency charged with caring for Palestinian refugees, “The Gaza Strip is home to a population of approximately 1.9 million people, including some 1.4 million Palestine refugees.” (The United Nations applies a unique definition of “refugee” in the Palestinian case, including also the descendants of refugees. The figure of 1.4 million refugees includes a few thousand Gazans who became refugees in 1948 and are still alive, along with their nearly 1.4 million offspring.)

(full article online)









						VOA Deletes Video Which Grossly Inflated Number of Struggling Refugees in Gaza
					

In response to communication from CAMERA, Voice of America deletes a video which grossly overstated the number of refugees in the Gaza Strip suffering




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the 1990s, when Israeli and Palestinian leaders signed the Oslo peace agreements, the sides agreed that the status of the West Bank would be decided in negotiations between the sides, and today its rightful and ultimate disposition remains under contention.
The _The New York Times_ twice recently corrected after erroneously referring to the West Bank as “Palestinian territory.” The April 22 correction stated:


> An earlier version of this article referred imprecisely to West Bank territory Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu of Israel would like to annex. The land is occupied by Israel. The Palestinians want it for a future state but do not have sovereignty over it.


Other major media outlets which corrected the identical point include Voice of America, _The Los Angeles Times, The Washington Post, _and _The Wall Street Journal._

(full article online)









						DPA Corrects Erroneous Captions on 'Palestinian Territories'
					

CAMERA prompts correction of multiple photo captions after the German news agency erroneously referred to disputed West Bank land where Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It was striking, then, to hear NPR correspondent Daniel Estrin reference West Bank checkpoints this Tuesday on Morning Edition as follows:



> There are over a hundred cases of Palestinians who have caught the [corona]virus in the West Bank. … And Palestinian authorities very quickly imposed lockdowns even earlier than Israel did, much stricter lockdowns. It's very difficult to move around in the West Bank. Palestinians can't drive between cities. There are checkpoints that Palestinian security officials have set up. And Palestinians are rallying around their leadership right now. They like these strict measures.


The approval of these "strict measures" makes sense. Burdensome interventions like checkpoints are sometimes necessary to save Palestinian lives. When the alternative is hospitalization or death for sick Palestinians, they not only can handle restrictions on movement, but welcome them.

Editors rushing to print hyperbole about Israeli measures might also keep in mind that burdensome interventions like checkpoints are also sometimes necessary to save Israeli lives, too.

(full article online)





__





						One moment, please...
					





					blog.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Tell Citibank to Cut Ties with Palestinian Bank that Pays Terrorists | United with Israel
					

When will Citibank stop working with the Bank of Palestine, which is involved in the barbaric “pay for slay” program that pays to terrorists who kill and maim Israelis, Americans, and Europeans?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKLFI claimed that both the Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC) and Defence for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P) were provided with audits by PwC from 2014-2018.

Both organizations, said the group, were connected to the PFLP and have employed members connected to terrorism in high positions.

(full article online)









						UK Moving Ahead With Probe of Top Professional Services Firm Over Suspected Ties to Groups Involved in Palestinian Terror
					

A PricewaterhouseCoopers building. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The UK government is proceeding with an investigation of one of the world’s largest …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Mindful

The experience of being an immigrant group and living as a minority in an often hostile culture is, of course, one that diaspora Jews know only too well.

There are obviously huge differences, though, between the Jewish and black experience. Yet one of the most important is overlooked.
In Britain and America, as we have seen over the past few weeks, a movement is under way to rewrite American and British history with the aim of changing the culture. The charge is that white society is endemically racist.

This is supposedly demonstrated by the failure of western society to acknowledge the cultural sins of slavery and colonialism. The failure sufficiently to trash this history and airbrush out of cultural memory all who have associations with it is said to prove that “white privilege” still rules.

Leave aside the fact that such demonization of white society is itself racist. Leave aside, too, the fact that Britain and the United States have long flagellated themselves over colonialism and slavery through their educational systems.

If you listen carefully, you’ll hear something pulsating beneath the anger about “white privilege.” In the complaint that colonialism isn’t taught, there’s something much more distressed: the cry that black people can’t see themselves in the picture of western society that’s being taught.









						Why even black and brown-skinned Jews are "white imperialists" | MelaniePhillips.com
					

The experience of being an immigrant group and living as a minority in an often hostile culture is, of course, one that diaspora Jews know only too well.




					www.melaniephillips.com


----------



## Mindful

^ The subsequent Black Power movement articulated Marxist dogma, which went like this. Capitalism created power and oppression; white people were capitalists, so white people were powerful oppressors; Jews were behind capitalism, so Jews were oppressors; capitalism was bad because it was white; Jews were white because they were capitalists.

This doctrine was then turned into a toxic cultural poison by the immensely influential Columbia University literature professor Edward Said. He fused American racism and European colonialism, and represented Palestinians as the essential darker-skinned “Orientals” who were its supposed victims. At a stroke, he thus transformed Israel into the every embodiment of white supremacy.

As a result, Israel is viewed as a white-colonialist enterprise by those who subscribe to these ideas. Given that most Israelis are not white but dark-skinned, this is absurd. But then, in today’s upside-down world, whiteness is not a pigment but an ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's an intense time for us on multiple fronts. We've been doing a lot of tweeting and ZOOMing and Whatsapping. But somehow not much - and not enough - blogging. Time to do some catching up.

Over at Aljazeera, an English-language piece, "*'Close the file': Jordan king urged to deny US extradition demand*" by Ali Younes takes an inevitably sympathetic look at the efforts currently being made by a fugitive terrorist, Ahlam Tamimi, the most wanted female terrorist in the world (*Fox News*) to stop certain pesky efforts by US law enforcement to call her to account. And to escape being incarcerated in a US Federal prison for a very long time.

To the writer's credit, he offered Arnold Roth an opportunity to be heard on an issue that, it goes without saying, is at the very heart of our deepest concerns. In the end, and we'll get to this below, the article deals far more with viewpoints we don't like and think are lacking in accuracy and logic than with ours.

(full article online)









						19-Jun-20: Aljazeera on the Tamimi extradition: Our commentary
					

Jerusalem's Sbarro pizzeria, minutes after the bombing led by Tamimi   It's an intense time for us on multiple fronts. We've been doing a ...




					thisongoingwar.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNHCR tries to resettle refugees. UNRWA doesn’t.  UNHCR tries to reduce the number of refugees, UNRWA tries to increase them. UNHCR has rigid requirements for people to remain classified as refugees, UNRWA includes hundreds of thousands whose ancestors weren’t ever refugees to begin with, let alone their grandchildren and great-grandchildren.  UNHCR refugees can apply for asylum in most countries as refugees, UNRWA “refugees” cannot – because they aren’t refugees, and everyone knows it.

(full article online)









						World Refugees report indirectly damns UNRWA
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UNHCR tries to resettle refugees. UNRWA doesn’t.  UNHCR tries to reduce the number of refugees, UNRWA tries to increase them. UNHCR has rigid requirements for people to remain classified as refugees, UNRWA includes hundreds of thousands whose ancestors weren’t ever refugees to begin with, let alone their grandchildren and great-grandchildren.  UNHCR refugees can apply for asylum in most countries as refugees, UNRWA “refugees” cannot – because they aren’t refugees, and everyone knows it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Refugees report indirectly damns UNRWA
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


UNRWA has no authority to resettle refugees. That is the job of the UNCCP.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is so much ignorance about Israel and Israelis. So many lies are told by anti-Israel haters, yet sometimes the truth is so simple and staring everyone in the face.

Who are the Israelis? I like the personal touch so I thought I would take you on a bit of a tour to meet some:









						So you think you know the Israelis?
					

Who are the Israelis? This article thoroughly debunks anti-Israel propaganda surrounding Israel. Who are they? Come and look.



					david-collier.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
Click to expand...



Wanna know the irony?
*YOUR JIHADI GARBAGE MADE A FAREWELL VIDEO:*


> Ahmed said: _" Your brother *is not a spy*, I have never betrayed my homeland. I didn't look at the girls of others, since I knew the girl, I don't know any secret about her and not about me ... Look at what situation I came up with, *I started telling things ... I did shame my parents, and myself.* And what happened to me was just about my fear or the thing that was poured in my drink, except that nothing"
> ._



Now wanna know what's even more (mo)ironic?
*THEY FRIGGING UPLOADED IT TO THE PLO FACEBOOK!!*

So let's sum it up - the garbage hero had a family dispute,
and decided that "kill da Jews" was the way to "clean his reputation".

And you went straight into celebrations by spreading blood libels
against the very people his lowlife family pushed him to murder.

Q. So tell me, how does it feel to be the useful idiot in service of the Jihadi filth,
do you lick the boot in both directions before polishing?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the irony?
> *YOUR JIHADI GARBAGE MADE A FAREWELL VIDEO:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed said: _" Your brother *is not a spy*, I have never betrayed my homeland. I didn't look at the girls of others, since I knew the girl, I don't know any secret about her and not about me ... Look at what situation I came up with, *I started telling things ... I did shame my parents, and myself.* And what happened to me was just about my fear or the thing that was poured in my drink, except that nothing"
> ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now wanna know what's even more (mo)ironic?
> *THEY FRIGGING UPLOADED IT TO THE PLO FACEBOOK!!*
> 
> So let's sum it up - the garbage hero had a family dispute,
> and decided that "kill da Jews" was the way to "clean his reputation".
> 
> And you went straight into celebrations by spreading blood libels
> against the very people his lowlife family pushed him to murder.
> 
> Q. So tell me, how does it feel to be the useful idiot in service of the Jihadi filth,
> do you lick the boot in both directions before polishing?
Click to expand...


Released footage of the ramming attack








						המחבל תיעד עצמו לפני פיגוע הדריסה: "אני לא מרגל של ישראל"
					

אחמד עריקאת, פלסטיני בן 26 מאבו דיס, טען בסרטון שהגיע לידי ynet כי "מעולם לא בגד בלאום", ככל הנראה מכיוון שנחשד בשיתוף פעולה עם ישראל. תיעוד הפיגוע: המחבל פוגע עם רכבו בעמדת בידוק במחסום הקיוסק, פוצע שוטרת מג"ב קל - ונורה




					www.ynet.co.il
				




"Lost control of the car" is suddenly speeding up while sharply turning directly into a person,
 and then immediately start running towards others.

Kinda like "robbed a bank by mistake"...yeah that's Pallywood.

Gotta love the family who pushed him to do this,
and now cheaply exploiting his death to fill their pockets...hours after the event.

Ugly people who cannibalize their own.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another heartbreaking story. Another crime that Israel can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of garbage tried to run over several Israelis with his a car,
> got what deserved- justice delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know the irony?
> *YOUR JIHADI GARBAGE MADE A FAREWELL VIDEO:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed said: _" Your brother *is not a spy*, I have never betrayed my homeland. I didn't look at the girls of others, since I knew the girl, I don't know any secret about her and not about me ... Look at what situation I came up with, *I started telling things ... I did shame my parents, and myself.* And what happened to me was just about my fear or the thing that was poured in my drink, except that nothing"
> ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now wanna know what's even more (mo)ironic?
> *THEY FRIGGING UPLOADED IT TO THE PLO FACEBOOK!!*
> 
> So let's sum it up - the garbage hero had a family dispute,
> and decided that "kill da Jews" was the way to "clean his reputation".
> 
> And you went straight into celebrations by spreading blood libels
> against the very people his lowlife family pushed him to murder.
> 
> Q. So tell me, how does it feel to be the useful idiot in service of the Jihadi filth,
> do you lick the boot in both directions before polishing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Released footage of the ramming attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> המחבל תיעד עצמו לפני פיגוע הדריסה: "אני לא מרגל של ישראל"
> 
> 
> אחמד עריקאת, פלסטיני בן 26 מאבו דיס, טען בסרטון שהגיע לידי ynet כי "מעולם לא בגד בלאום", ככל הנראה מכיוון שנחשד בשיתוף פעולה עם ישראל. תיעוד הפיגוע: המחבל פוגע עם רכבו בעמדת בידוק במחסום הקיוסק, פוצע שוטרת מג"ב קל - ונורה
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynet.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lost control of the car" is suddenly speeding up while sharply turning directly into a person,
> and then immediately start running towards others.
> 
> Kinda like "robbed a bank by mistake"...yeah that's Pallywood.
> 
> Gotta love the family who pushed him to do this,
> and now cheaply exploiting his death to fill their pockets...hours after the event.
> 
> Ugly people who cannibalize their own.
Click to expand...

Nice Ziowood video.


----------



## Sixties Fan

EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli employers in West Bank settlements are legally required to pay their Palestinian employees the same minimum wages applied in Israel for Israeli employees (28.46 NIS per hour, or $8.30, according to today’s exchange rate, for those who work 186 hours per month). The daily minimum wage for an employee who works five days a week is 212 NIS, or $61.74.

A review of data Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics reveals that Israeli employers of Palestinians working in Israel and the West Bank have been respecting the law, paying Palestinians on average well above minimum wage. According to PCBS, in the first quarter of 2020:

(full article online)









						AP Fails to Substantiate Dubious Claim That Palestinian Laborers Earn $3 Per Hour
					

The Associated Press has failed to either substantiate or retract the highly dubious claim that Palestinian laborers from the Jordan Valley village of Fasayil




					www.camera.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


"homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.

How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
Click to expand...

This is not the thread for you 9/11 ''twoofer'' types.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the thread for you 9/11 ''twoofer'' types.
Click to expand...

You are the one posting the terrorist canard.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the thread for you 9/11 ''twoofer'' types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one posting the terrorist canard.
Click to expand...

Leave your 9/11 twoofer conspiracies out of this thread.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
Click to expand...


I find it quiet revealing that you would be triggered
to respond with CAIR propaganda when Hamas thugs are burning your cities
and demanding end to police and kneel, while themselves arming to the teeth.

How does it feel to be a useful idiot?


----------



## MartyNYC

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it quiet revealing that you would be triggered
> to respond with CAIR propaganda when Hamas thugs are burning your cities
> and demanding end to police and kneel, while themselves arming to the teeth.
> 
> How does it feel to be a useful idiot?
Click to expand...





rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EoZTV: Steven L. Pomerantz, expert on law enforcement
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "homeland security" is a euphemism for police state.
> 
> How many so called terrorists have we found since 9/11? (Interesting to note that we never even looked for the 9/11 terrorists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it quiet revealing that you would be triggered
> to respond with CAIR propaganda when Hamas thugs are burning your cities
> and demanding end to police and kneel, while themselves arming to the teeth.
> 
> How does it feel to be a useful idiot?
Click to expand...


He’s not even useful. He’s posting on an antiquated messageboard that few people read.


----------



## rylah

*Hamas Beats Up Little Old Lady. Crickets From Israel-Haters and Mainstream Media (Updated)*

Palestinian journalist & TV Producer Khaled Abu Toameh – who regularly reports on things the mainstream media is silent about – has done it again, this time tweeting photos showing what Hamas had done to an elderly palestinian woman.


> This woman, Um Jaber Wishah, was beaten by Hamas. Two journalists who reported on the assault arrested by Hamas. pic.twitter.com/NexNtrPZCc
> 
> — Khaled Abu Toameh (@KhaledAbuToameh) June 20, 2020



Meanwhile, a Gazan blogger has posted this footage of a street vendor getting similar treatment (hat tip: Imshin).

Meanwhile, a Gazan blogger has posted this footage of a street vendor getting similar treatment (hat tip: Imshin).

And do you think either of these incidences have been mentioned by the Israel-haters and mainstream media?

</rhetoricalquestion>

*Update*: Seems she was either beaten up or crushed when Hamas tried to demolish an illegally built room of her house. It also turns out she is an evil witch too.


> 2/ Umm Jaber's main claim to fame is being the adoptive mother of the late monster terrorist Samir Kuntar, while he was serving time in an Israeli prison for, among other things, killing an Israeli man in front of his 4 yr old daughter, then smashing her skull against a rock. pic.twitter.com/4wAFcqSmLd
> 
> — Imshin (@imshin) June 20, 2020



Nevertheless, the point remains. No Jews, no news.









						Hamas Beats Up Little Old Lady. Crickets From Israel-Haters and Mainstream Media (Updated)
					

Some disturbing images from Gaza




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> How does it feel to be a useful idiot?



He got used to it, decades ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When Islam continues to borrow and copy from the worse that Christianity has to offer ]

Earlier this week I mentioned a three part series being published in Iraqi and Palestinian media about how terrible Jews are.

The third part does not disappoint.

With copious references to the Quran, the article starts off saying that Allah gave  Jews inherent characteristics that are meant to keep them humiliated, dispersed and miserable.

There is one problem, though. Historically Jews have been only distinguished by “stupidity and foolishness, lightness of mind, superficiality of thinking, slyness, cunning  and maliciousness.” These are the people that Allah turned into apes and pigs. Jews are also illiterate, ignorant, and unexpected to do anything creative or civilized.

But somehow these stupid Jews have managed, since the 19th century, to suddenly become prominent in science and medicine. Today they control the world militarily, financially and scientifically. 

How could this have happened? How can stupid, backwards Jews suddenly become so prominent in ruling the world?

The answer is as obvious as the sun was created on the fourth day of Creation: “Allah, the Mighty, the Wise, decided and now determined to support the children of Israel, and provide them with mental, scientific, creative, and financial strength.”

But…why would Allah do this to the hated Jews?

Because the Jews are the precursors to the Dajjal, Islam’s Antichrist!

(full article online)









						Arab media: Jews are a version of the Islamic Antichrist, Allah gives them power to text Muslim’s faith
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

THE PA – PLO have led the world in fine-tuning multiple means of terror that target civilians. These include airplane hijackings, suicide bombings, knifings, drive-by shootings, car-rammings and more, and have created an entire lexicon of different words to cover up their being terrorists. Among the PA terms for terror are, amaliya = operation, muqawama = “resistance,” and fidaa = self-sacrifice. And of course silmiya sha’abiya = “peaceful popular” murder with “daggers and knives,” which the PA leadership has unanimously agreed upon for now.

This Palestinese, including the hate speech, terror promoting videos, euphemisms, claims of victimhood and more, has proven to be a successful language for PA leaders. They can have their terror wave bringing international attention and increased internal popularity for the leaders, while at the same time can claim innocence to the international community. The PA, as it has done in the past, will then blame Israel for causing the victimized Palestinians to “spontaneously” turn to violence, and many world leaders will dutifully line up to blame Israel for Palestinian terror.

The Palestinian language has many innocent sounding euphemisms to hide its arsenal of terror and mask its strategies. Unless Israeli leaders understand who is behind Palestinian terror and arrest, prosecute and imprison those at the top of the terror pyramid – not only those wielding the knives and guns – the cycles of Palestinian terror will continue.

For 27 years the names of the terrorists filling up our jails keep changing, but the few puppeteers pulling their strings remain untouched by justice, traveling through Israel with VIP cards. If Israelis and world leaders want to know what the PA is planning, who is behind the terror, and who must be punished, it’s about time they mastered Palestinese.

(full article online )









						PMW JPost op-ed: Israel must learn to speak 'Palestinese' to punish PA terror perpetrators | PMW Analysis
					

The answer is that there is only one PA message and the problem is that Israeli leaders, the media and the international community have not mastered the Palestinian language – “Palestinese.”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Mindful

*IT’S ALWAYS ABOUT THE JEWS*
By Pete Moore On June 28th, 2020 at 6:24 pm 

Wow, I am so unsurprised that Black Lives Matter is still an anti-semitic organisation. Only chumps still believe that BLM is an anti-racist group. All of these ultra-left headbanger groups are the same. That all swim the same sewage. It always comes back to attacking the Jews and dragging down Western Civilisation.


Posted in ATW


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Brooklyn rally, in a heavily Muslim neighborhood, chanted support for “intifada” and had some direct incitement for American Muslims to burn down police precincts and cars.



> Sheer, unabashed incitement. pic.twitter.com/lEkdQCm3Kl
> — Tali Goldsheft (@TaliGoldsheft) July 1, 2020


In San Francisco, the crowd was told that of course Palestinians can murder Jews to protect “their land,” just as a mother can protect her children.

(full article online)









						“Day of Rage” rallies support violence and terror
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Helps Palestinians Fight Corona More Than PA Does, Lawmaker Tells Knesset | United with Israel
					

'Israel is not turning its back on the residents of the Authority and continues to provide them with medical treatment in life-saving cases,' commented Israeli lawmaker Yifat Shasha-Biton.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to critics, application of Israeli law to security and settlement zones in Judea and Samaria will ruin everything. It will undermine the “peace process” (as if there was one), and wreck Israel’s international reputation (as if everybody loved Israel nowadays).

These myths do not stand up to scrutiny.

(full article online)









						Myths about Sovereignty Assertion
					

Critics say attaining sovereignty will undermine the peace process and ruin Israel's reputation abroad, but these myths do not hold up to scrutiny.




					davidmweinberg.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The resurgence of the Jewish State from the ashes of WW2 to global prominence, technologically, scientifically, medically, agriculturally, economically, diplomatically and militarily – despite systematic adverse global pressure and Arab wars and terrorism – has demonstrated that there are no free lunches for independent nations, especially in the Middle East.

For example, in 1948, Prime Minister Ben Gurion, Israel’s Founding Father, did no wait for a green light from the White House, in order to declare independence. He was aware that a declaration of independence would trigger a costly Arab military invasion. The CIA estimated that it could subject the Jewish people to “a second holocaust.” However, Ben Gurion concluded that achieving a supreme goal was preconditioned upon the willingness to pay a supreme cost. Indeed, the war against the Arab invasion consumed 1% (6,000) of the Jewish population (600,000). Fending off the Arab invasion, Israel expanded its borders by 30%, and did not retreat to the suicidal 1947 lines, despite brutal global (including US) pressure. The pressure on Israel dissipated, but Israel’s buttressed borders were preserved.

In 1967, Prime Minister Eshkol preempted a planned Egypt-Syria-Jordan joint offensive, in defiance of a strong red light from the White House (“Israel will not be alone unless it decides to go alone”), and despite prominent Israelis who preferred the venue of negotiation and mediation, and predicted a resounding Israeli defeat on the battlefield. Eshkol was aware that Israel’s existence, in the violently intolerant and unpredictable Middle East, required a firm posture of deterrence, which could entail heavy cost. In the aftermath of the war, Eshkol reunited Jerusalem and renewed Jewish presence beyond the 1949/67 indefensible Green Line, in spite of a very heavy US and global pressure. Consequently, while the pressure on Israel has subsided, the Jewish presence in Judea, Samaria and eastern Jerusalem has surged to 700,000 people.  

In June 1981, Prime Minister Begin ordered the destruction of Iraq’s nuclear reactor, notwithstanding the menacing red light from the White House and the opposition by the Mossad, the IDF Intelligence and additional Israeli defense authorities. The naysayers were certain that an Israeli attack had a very slim chance of success. They feared that this would trigger a global Islamic assault on Israel; it would produce a European boycott of Israel; would create an irreparable rift with the USA; and would doom Israel, economically and diplomatically. Begin decided that sparing Israel a traumatic nuclear assault justified even a traumatic cost. However, the pessimistic assessments crashed against the rocks of reality, while the Iraqi nuclear threat (to the region and the globe) was uprooted.

(full article online)









						Divorced from both the Israeli track record and Middle East reality - by Ambassador (ret.) Yoram Ettinger
					

The suggestion that the application of the Israeli law to the Jordan valley and parts of Judea and Samaria would severely undermine Israeli ...




					calevbenyefuneh.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A speech given by United Nation’s Secretary-General’s Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process (UNSCO), Nickolay Mladenov, epitomizes the destructive function of the UN in the Israel – Palestinian conflict.

Speaking at a Fatah-organized rally in Jericho before an audience of both Palestinians and international representatives, Mladenov, in the name of the UN, adopted blatant Palestinian lies to the international community about Yasser Arafat renouncing violence, pandered to the myth of Palestinian “democracy”, and called for Palestinian unity that would include representatives of the internationally recognized terror organization Hamas and others.

*Adopting Palestinian lies*

In his speech, Mladenov hailed the former Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat (Abu Ammar) as a Palestinian leader who rejected violence:

(full article online)









						When the UN adopted Palestinian lies, myths, and homicidal terror against Israel | PMW Analysis
					

A speech given by United Nation’s Secretary-General’s Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process (UNSCO) epitomizes the destructive function of the UN in the Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just as people moved beyond India’s annexation of Kashmir, people will get beyond Israel’s annexation of 30% of Judea and Samaria.









						Nothing will happen if Israel applies sovereignty to 30% of Area C
					

Just as people moved beyond India’s annexation of Kashmir, people will get beyond Israel’s annexation of 30% of Judea and Samaria. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Hollie

Somewhere in Mahmoud’istan a fatwa pen is scratching out an islamo-snuff.










						Palestinian journalist: Car arson won’t stop me from criticizing PA
					

"I was expecting them to do something, but I never imagined that they would come to my home and burn my car.”




					m.jpost.com
				





Palestinian journalist and author Nadia Harhash said on Saturday that she has no doubt that her car was recently torched because of her recurring criticism of the Palestinian Authority.

Harhash, a mother of four from east Jerusalem, told _The Jerusalem Post_ that she intends to continue writing about corruption in the PA despite attempts to silence her and other critics.


----------



## rylah

*Miseducation – The Political, Cultural, and Biblical Fight for Truth*

_By Joshua Washington_

This has been a very telling few weeks to say the least. From protests, to riots, to DeSean Jackson, to Louis Farrakhan and the Nation of Islam, black Americans have been speaking loud and clear and our internal divide has not been more evident in decades. Fringe groups who were seen as such are now becoming more mainstream, forcing powerful people to either toe the line or condemn it. Age-old Nazi era conspiracy theories are increasingly seen as new revelations and gospel truth.

Ridiculous discussions about what the “right color Jew” is has become more commonplace. And though Jew-hatred comes from all sides, it breaks my heart to say that many black Americans are making it conventional, acceptable, and even commendable in our communities.

Full article:








						Miseducation – The Political, Cultural, and Biblical Fight for Truth
					

From the blog of Joshua Washington at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In short, the June lines were killed by Nasser and buried by the adoption of 242. The effort to resuscitate the June 5 lines must be acknowledged to have been aborted. Israel is acting in accordance with international and UN law in rejecting any such abortive effort.

(full article online)









						The fallacy that is the 1967 line that divided Israel and the West Bank
					

On May 20, 1967, Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser closed the Straits of Tiran and proclaimed "these waters are ours... the Israeli flag shall not go through the Gulf of Aqaba."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mladenov is being careful with his words but he is clearly putting the blame on the Palestinian Authority for disregarding the health and well-being of the people it supposedly is meant to protect.

He also gave rare kudos to Israel:

(full article online)









						UN Special Coordinator Mladenov blames Palestinians for their economic, health problems
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In short, the June lines were killed by Nasser and buried by the adoption of 242. The effort to resuscitate the June 5 lines must be acknowledged to have been aborted. Israel is acting in accordance with international and UN law in rejecting any such abortive effort.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy that is the 1967 line that divided Israel and the West Bank
> 
> 
> On May 20, 1967, Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser closed the Straits of Tiran and proclaimed "these waters are ours... the Israeli flag shall not go through the Gulf of Aqaba."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


It is true. The '67 lines did not divide Palestine. They were *specifically not* to be political or territorial boundaries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the international law scholar Eugene Kontorovich has noted: “Annexation in international law specifically means taking the territory of a foreign sovereign country.” And neither the Jordan Valley nor the West Bank (Judea and Samaria) belongs to a “foreign sovereign country.” Further, as Dore Gold, Israel’s former Ambassador to the U.N., has highlighted: one can’t “annex territory that has already been designated as yours.” The League of Nations Palestine Mandate, adopted later by the United Nations, calls for “close Jewish settlement on the land” west of the Jordan River in Article 6. The UN Charter, Chapter XII, Article 80, upholds the Mandate’s provisions. The 1920 San Remo Resolution and the 1924 Anglo-American Convention also enshrined Jewish territorial claims into international law.

(full article online)









						Foreign Policy’s Faux Pas on Boycotts, Israel, and ‘Annexation’
					

Foreign Policy claims to “draw on the world’s leading journalists, thinkers, and professionals” in order to “analyze the most significant international trends and events




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The legacy of Israel’s first prime minister, David Ben-Gurion, contradicts conventional wisdom. It rejects the assumption that a White House “green light” is a prerequisite for the application of Israeli law to the Jordan Valley and the mountain ridges of Judea and Samaria.

Ben-Gurion’s May 14, 1948, Declaration of Independence was not preconditioned upon a “green light” from President Truman. Ben-Gurion demonstrated independence of national security action in defiance of the U.S. State Department, the Pentagon, the CIA, The New York Times and The Washington Post. Furthermore, President Truman was irresolute until the day of the declaration, while the U.S. Mission to the United Nations was preoccupied with rounding up votes for a U.N. Trusteeship in Palestine (instead of an independent Jewish state).

(full article online)









						The Ben-Gurion legacy: Independent national security policy
					

While David Ben-Gurion’s defiance caused occasional short-term tension, which undermined Israel’s popularity, he earned long-term respect for himself and for his country.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a statement confirming his resignation, IRW issued a “strong condemnation” of Khalifa’s antisemitic posts and announced a review of its “processes for screening trustees and senior executives’ social-media posts to ensure that this will not happen again.”

“We reject and condemn terrorism and believe that all forms of discrimination, including antisemitism, are unacceptable,” said IRW. “These values are fundamental to our organization, our donors and the people we serve.”

In his statement, while Moratinos acknowledged IRW’s statement, he reiterated that “it is imperative for civil society organizations and faith-based actors to exhibit a zero-tolerance policy towards antisemitism and all forms of discrimination online and offline by putting in place effective measures.”

(full article online)









						UN Expresses ‘Dismay’ at Antisemitic Statements by Islamic Relief Leader
					

The United Nations building in New York. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The High Representative for the United Nations Alliance …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

OUR CONNECTION to Gaza is so strong and deeply-rooted that even though Jews had been expelled from the area six times in the 1,900 years prior to the establishment of the State of Israel, they nonetheless returned to resettle it each time. In 61 CE, the Romans evicted the Jews from Gaza, as did the Crusaders, Napoleon, the Ottoman Turks, the British Army in 1929, and the Egyptians in 1948.

Hence, when the territory was liberated from foreign control in the 1967 Six Day War, it was only natural that Jews would again seek to make Gaza their home.

Unfortunately, much of this history was unknown to most Israelis prior to the "disengagement" in 2005, thereby making it that much easier to carry out. After all, since much of the public failed to appreciate our connection to Gaza, it is no wonder that many chose not to object.

And that is what makes it so crucial to educate the next generation about our historical bond to all parts of this land, and especially those such as Judea, Samaria and eastern Jerusalem, which much of the world wishes to see taken away from us. In other words, history matters, and that is the first lesson to be learned from the Gaza expulsion.

The second has to do with relying on the "experts" and talking heads whom the media often bring forward to promote whatever particular political agenda they might be pushing.

(full article online)






						Gush Katif - Lessons of the Gaza withdrawal 15 years on
					

Fifteen years ago today on the Hebrew calendar, on the 10th day of Av, Israel committed one of the gravest self-inflicted catastrophes since the founding of the state in 1948. Hiding behind the harmless-sounding euphemism of "disengagement," the




					www.michaelfreund.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→ "Sixties Fan,"  _et al, _

I had to read this several times before I could ferret-out the salient _(mostly latent)_ opposing view.

*BLUF:*  The term "disengagement" is nether a military term _(DOD Dictionary of Military and Associated Terms)_ or a diplomatic term _(Macmillian Dictionary of Diplomacy)_.  It is a politically vague word building.  It is a phrase that disguises what happened by make the parties involved accept the phrase.



EXCERPT:  Sixties Fan said:


> ◈→  harmless-sounding euphemism of "disengagement,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gush Katif - Lessons of the Gaza withdrawal 15 years on
> 
> 
> Fifteen years ago today on the Hebrew calendar, on the 10th day of Av, Israel committed one of the gravest self-inflicted catastrophes since the founding of the state in 1948. Hiding behind the harmless-sounding euphemism of "disengagement," the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michaelfreund.org


*(COMMENT)*

There is very little to argue about in what Michael Freund (_Jerusalem Post_ July 30, 2020) describes in the aftermath.  But what Freund doesn't say is that the exceptionally bad outcome was not expected and the degree to which the failure manifested itself was not foreseeable.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The closest UNRWA Palestinian camp (Shatila) is not near where any of the damage from the blasts were.

So if you want to help the Lebanese victims of the blast, UNRWA is not where you should send your money.

UNRWA-USA prefers that you don’t realize that. It is using the explosion as a means to raise money for their own purposes.

Worse, they continue to lie about “nearly half a million Palestine refugees” in Lebanon when there are in fact less than 175,000 living there according to a 2017 census.

(full article online)









						UNRWA-USA tries to cash in on Beirut explosion
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

France24 Arabic uses derogatory Arab term “1948 Lands” instead of “Israel”
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> France24 Arabic uses derogatory Arab term “1948 Lands” instead of “Israel”
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Palestinians have been calling Israel "48" for many years.
Palestinian citizen of Israel are called 48 Palestinians.

Israel occupied Palestine in 1948 and has never legally acquired that land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France24 Arabic uses derogatory Arab term “1948 Lands” instead of “Israel”
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have been calling Israel "48" for many years.
> Palestinian citizen of Israel are called 48 Palestinians.
> 
> Israel occupied Palestine in 1948 and has never legally acquired that land.
Click to expand...

Still perpetrating that old canard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France24 Arabic uses derogatory Arab term “1948 Lands” instead of “Israel”
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have been calling Israel "48" for many years.
> Palestinian citizen of Israel are called 48 Palestinians.
> 
> Israel occupied Palestine in 1948 and has never legally acquired that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still perpetrating that old canard.
Click to expand...

You will say that but you will not prove me wrong.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Zionist side (in one sentence)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com
				




Here is my answer in nineteen words:

Jews just want to live in their own country, in their ancestral homeland, in true peace with their neighbors.​
I’m pretty happy with that answer, although perhaps I should have added,  “-and they will vigorously defend that right.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Absolute and total Apartheid Regime, I say.......]



*Income increased 95% for Palestinians employed by Israelis; only 30% for Palestinians employed by Palestinians*
*Income rise of Palestinians employed by Israelis more than double of  inflation*
*Income rise of Palestinians employed by Palestinians is only 2/3 of inflation*

(full article online)









						Why Palestinians prefer to work for Israelis | PMW Analysis
					

Income increased 95% for Palestinians employed by Israelis; only 30% for Palestinians employed by Palestinians




					palwatch.org


----------



## Hollie

I thought this was interesting. Maybe, just maybe, Arab nations see it as in their best interest to move beyond rigid religious traditions and see the dates on their calendars. 









						President Trump Announces Peace Deal Between Israel And United Arab Emirates
					

The United States has brokered a peace deal between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, President Donald Trump announced Thursday on Twitter.




					dailycaller.com
				





The United States has brokered a peace deal between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, President Donald Trump announced Thursday on Twitter.


Leaders from the three countries released a joint statement on the deal, saying it is a major step toward securing peace in the Middle East. The statement says Israel and the UAE will begin extensive cooperation on coronavirus vaccine research, as well as begin negotiations for investment, tourism and trade between the two countries.


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. You just knew that diplomatic relations would be a gateway activity to telephone service. This can only lead to things like a barbecue, maybe pool parties.

Where does it end?










						Telephone calls between UAE, Israel ring for the first time - Breitbart
					

Telephone service between the United Arab Emirates and Israel has begun as the two countries opened diplomatic ties Telephone calls between UAE, Israel




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The fallout from the UAE/Israel announcement of normalizing relations continues to come, and it has shaken up long standing assumptions about the Middle East and the Muslim world. 

Palestinian foreign policy has been largely based on the myth of Arab and Muslim states’ unity in supporting whatever they demand about Israel. Yet that unity has been only on paper for well over a decade. Already back in 2010, the Arab League pledged a half billion dollars to the Palestinians to “defend Jerusalem,” whatever that means, and they didn’t pay a dime. 

Smart leaders would have noticed that their Arab brethren’s support was paper thin and would plan accordingly for how to deal with the day that the Arab rhetorical support would follow their monetary support. But Mahmoud Abbas is not a smart man – great at seizing and consolidating power, not too bright at seeing the trends that have been staring at him in the face. 

​

Instead, Palestinian leaders and their media would pump up stories about support from Islamic extremist groups in Pakistan or trade unions in Jordan and pretend that this meant that there was universal consensus on Arab and Muslim support for their cause. They didn’t make the simple realization that if Arab and Muslim nations refused to invest money in the Palestinian cause it is because they no longer saw that cause as their own.

(full article online)










						Much of Palestinian policy has been based on the myth of Arab and Muslim unity
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If the UAE, Bahrain, Oman and other potential Arab peace partners of Israel would allow Palestinians to become citizens, it would be an even bigger political earthquake than those countries normalizing relations with Israel. 

Right now there are 150,000 Palestinian workers in the UAE and about 250,000 in Saudi Arabia, along with at least another 100,000 in other Gulf countries. These countries have huge outside worker populations.

Palestinians are desirable workers. They work harder than Gulf Arabs and are generally better educated. Many of them know Hebrew which will make them more important as Gulf countries slowly normalize with Israel. 

If the UAE and Saudi Arabia would announce that they would accept Palestinians as citizens, motivated Palestinians from the territories would move there, as well as many more from Lebanon, Syria and Jordan. It would help the Gulf countries’ economies and it would help Palestinians who want to live in s stable Arab land where they can raise their families.

(full article online)









						Imagine if Gulf countries would accept Palestinians as citizens
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> *Many of them know Hebrew which will make them more important as Gulf countries slowly normalize with Israel.*



Interesting point, never thought about it.

If only they take that constructive step,
regionally there's great economic potential for them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course we should teach young Jews about 1948
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

60 years ago: Democratic candidate John F. Kennedy on Israel and Arab refugees
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course we should teach young Jews about 1948
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Good article.

But too late, and Seth wasn't lying about being lied to...he just spots the hypocrisy.
And it's not that the teachers lied to him, it's that they themselves don't walk the talk.

The Talmud says that Judaism in the diaspora is like idol worship.
That's exactly what the young generation is calling on, no new curriculum will heal that.

You either do what You teach and come home to Israel,
or lie to Your children, and children are good at spotting that.

Period, nuff with the none sense.

This is just utter absurdity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/finally-embracing-the-israelis-on-the-other-side/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Arafat’s widow tells Israeli TV says she’s been branded a traitor for warn remarks to Abu Dhabi, indicates she has dirt on top officials which she won’t hesitate to expose*

(full article online)









						Suha Arafat says she’s being attacked by PA for defending UAE on its Israel deal
					

Arafat's widow tells Israeli TV says she's been branded a traitor for warm remarks to Abu Dhabi, indicates she has dirt on top officials which she won't hesitate to expose




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie

Both the UAE and Israel stand to benefit from free trade and cooperation. Very positive for both. 










						UAE Formally Ends Israel Boycott Amid US-Brokered Deal
					

The ruler of the United Arab Emirates issued a decree Saturday formally ending the country's boycott of Israel amid a U.S.-brokered deal to normalize relations between the two countries.




					www.newsmax.com
				





The ruler of the United Arab Emirates issued a decree Saturday formally ending the country's boycott of Israel amid a U.S.-brokered deal to normalize relations between the two countries.

The announcement now allows trade and commerce between the UAE, home to oil-rich Abu Dhabi and skyscraper-studded Dubai, and Israel, home to a thriving diamond trade, pharmaceutical companies and tech start-ups.



Read more: UAE Formally Ends Israel Boycott Amid US-Brokered Deal | Newsmax.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Clarifying Herodotus on "Palestine"*

Every Arab and pro-Palestinian will quote Herodotus to "prove" that the "original" name of this country called Eretz-Yisrael was "Palestine".*  You can read: 

_The name “Palestine” first appeared in Herodotus’ 5th century BCE histories to describe the coastal area of the Levant where the Philistines lived_

So the name did not start with the Romans and Herod but from a Greek text.

But let's quote Herodotus, I:105:


*The Phoenicians and the Syrians of Palestine *
and

*Thence they went on to invade Egypt; and when they were 
in Syria which is called Palestine

*
But that continues so:
*
and as they retreated, when they came to the city of Ascalon in Syria,
*
Is "Palestine" a separate country or a region and is it in Syria?

(full article online)





__





						Clarifying Herodotus on "Palestine"
					

Every Arab and pro-Palestinian will quote Herodotus to "prove" that the "original" name of this country called Eretz-Yisrael was "Palestine"...




					myrightword.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A brief taxonomy of the collapse of Arab intransigence towards, by an angry Palestinian
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The phrase "now in the West Bank" is awkward - did the cave somehow move from Judea to the "West Bank"? But for the Times to more accurately say "now _called _the West Bank" would be problematic for a paper that chose to embrace that term only in the 1970s.

No one had ever heard of the "West Bank" before the 1950s, yet that Jordanian name is now considered the most accurate for media like the New York Times while "Judea" is considered a right-wing Israeli term created to supplant it. Articles like this are awkward precisely because they highlight that the land has always been associated with Jews, not "Palestinian" Arabs.

Luckily, the scientists who managed this remarkable feat aren't bound by the political correctness of using a brand new term for a Jewish historic area:



> Ancient Judea was ideally placed between North Africa and Asia, along major trade routes, and the Romans, who traded all over the Mediterranean, could have brought western varieties with them to pollinate the older varieties from the east.
> 
> “Putting it simply, what do we find?” Dr. Sallon said. “The story of ancient Israel and the Jewish people, of diasporas, trade routes and commerce throughout the Middle East.”











						The New York Times uneasily admits that the "West Bank" is Judea
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

The Arab league has some obvious questions to address. As an organization, do they stay tied to the Pals who denigrate and berate them while demanding welfare money and at the same time align with the Shia Iranians

OR,

do they (grudgingly) accept that their longer term economic, social and political future is best served by suppressing the worst elements of their 1,400 year old politico-religious ideology relative to the Jewish people?

The beginning of a new beginning may have been reached. 












						Arab League rejects Palestinian demand to condemn Israel-UAE deal
					

The Arab league’s refusal to endorse the draft resolution is considered a severe blow to the Palestinians.




					www.jpost.com
				




The Arab League on Wednesday refused to endorse a Palestinian draft resolution condemning the United Arab Emirates for its normalization agreement with Israel, a move that is a severe blow to the Palestinians, Ramallah officials said.

The proposal was presented by the Palestinians to a meeting of Arab League foreign ministers, and Palestinian officials said some Arab countries objected to it.


----------



## Hollie

Not a lot of confirmation available on this but very interesting.










						Morocco and Israel Start Process of Normalizing Relations
					

Three-fourths of the Arab countries normalizing relations with Israel in the past 50 years have done so in the past two weeks. Do the math.




					www.redstate.com
				




This is just hitting Twitter right now. Israeli media are reporting that Israel and Morocco have reached an agreement on allowing direct flights between those two countries.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> Not a lot of confirmation available on this but very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco and Israel Start Process of Normalizing Relations
> 
> 
> Three-fourths of the Arab countries normalizing relations with Israel in the past 50 years have done so in the past two weeks. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just hitting Twitter right now. Israeli media are reporting that Israel and Morocco have reached an agreement on allowing direct flights between those two countries.



This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.

With countries like Morocco, Iraq, Lebanon etc. is more complicated.
Not only Israelis owned tens of billions in property in those countries,
there're also different more complicated geopolitical issues and adversaries.

Morocco wants an American recognition of its claims on Western Saharah, and clarity with Turkey.

In context - Israelis are Morocco's most cherished tourists, many groups come yearly on the dates of great Jewish sages buried there, which the kingdom guards with care. As well as about 2 years ago they brought one of Israel's most cherished sages to be the Chief Rabbi of the kingdom of Morocco.

I personally don't care about Saharah,
regarding Turkey it's their choice.

As for property, any formal agreement with this country,
has to fundamentally address this issue in a respectful manner.


----------



## Hollie

This is really big. 











						Donald Trump Previews Five More Arab Nations to Sign Abraham Accords Deal with Israel
					

President Donald Trump on Tuesday said that five additional Arab countries were interested in signing a peace deal with Israel.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A simple algorithm to understand who is for and against Israeli normalization
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crazy Arab theory of the day: Jews will return to Khaybar, Saudi Arabia to build a modern city for industry and tourism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, reportedly, the Jordanian move to expel Nizar Tamimi could cause his wife to join him in Qatar, which does not have an extradition treaty with the United States.

Were Ahlam Tamimi to follow her husband, “it is hard to say” if she would be risk being extradited from there to the United States, according to Benjamin Weil, director of the Project for Israel’s National Security for the Endowment for Middle East Truth (EMET).

“On the one hand, Qatar doesn’t have an extradition treaty with the United States. On the other hand, she risks getting stopped by the Interpol on her way to Qatar. The United States has a lot of leverage over Jordan and was unsuccessful in extraditing her, despite its extradition treaty with the Jordanians,” he told JNS.

(full article online)









						Report: Jordan Expels Nizar Tamimi, Husband of US-Wanted Terrorist
					

US-wanted terrorist Ahlam Tamimi. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Jordan has reportedly expelled the husband of US-wanted terrorist Ahlam Tamimi. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan on Thursday implied that Jerusalem belongs to Turkey, referring to the Ottoman Empire’s control over the city for much of the modern era.

(full article online)









						‘Jerusalem is our city,’ Turkey’s Erdogan declares
					

Addressing lawmakers in Ankara, Turkish president says the Palestinian people have lived in the capital 'for thousands of years'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Senior Hamas-Hole Fathi Hammad Who Called For Slaughter of Worldwide Jewry Contracts Coronavirus*

From the Karma’s a Bitch department:

_



			Senior Hamas official Fathi Hammad has tested positive for the novel coronavirus, the terror group announces.

Hammad is widely considered to be a hardliner even by the standards of Hamas, which avowedly seeks to destroy Israel. In an infamous speech in July 2019, he called for members of the Palestinian diaspora to kill Jews wherever they could.

“All of you 7 million Palestinians abroad, enough of the warming up. You have Jews everywhere and we must attack every Jew on the globe by way of slaughter and killing, if Allah permits.
		
Click to expand...

_

Here’s hoping karma’s a _real_ bitch to him, and he ends up where he wanted all the Jews around the globe to end up.

Incidentally, Fathi always looks like he has the coronavirus













​either that, or Hammad.
​








						Senior Hamas-Hole Fathi Hammad Who Called For Slaughter of Worldwide Jewry Contracts Coronavirus
					

Senior Hamas official Fathi Hammad has tested positive for the novel coronavirus, the terror group announces




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Picaro

rylah said:


> This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
> don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.



They took care of that demographic issue in the Dark ages, forced conversions and deportations. It's like claiming they never had black slave problems, they just don't ever talk about the 12th Century massacres of all black slaves during a revolt, and after that the full frontal castrations of black male slaves imported in and the routine murders of black slaves when they were no longer useful. Two thirds to 3 quarters of the population were Jewish and Christian in Medina alone at the time Mo stated his looney bandit cult, which is why they plagarized Moses and 'revised' the OT books.


----------



## Rigby5

Picaro said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
> don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took care of that demographic issue in the Dark ages, forced conversions and deportations. It's like claiming they never had black slave problems, they just don't ever talk about the 12th Century massacres of all black slaves during a revolt, and after that the full frontal castrations of black male slaves imported in and the routine murders of black slaves when they were no longer useful. Two thirds to 3 quarters of the population were Jewish and Christian in Medina alone at the time Mo stated his looney bandit cult, which is why they plagarized Moses and 'revised' the OT books.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.
Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.


----------



## Picaro

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
> Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
> The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
> Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.



Rubbish. they massacred and forced conversions everywhere they went, from Spain to India. The Ethiopian Christians also hid him out once, but no gratitude was ever shown them by Mo or Muslims. They leave enough alive to pay them protection and move on. Forced conversions are why you see so many Arab names in regions like Persia, where many today mistake the names of scholars for Arabs when they were actually converted Persians, Zorastrians, Christians, and Jews, Arabs being largely illiterates. Arab peasants didn't like them any more than European peasants did, so riots and purges were common, more common than in Europe.

'European Jews' never 'stole' land in Palestine, they paid high prices for it, and it was being sold to them by the rich Arab families, who then hoped to steal it back later by force. The Ottomans brought them in, in several aliyahs, the first starting in 1869, to repopulate the region after a civil war with Egypt, and nothing but deadbeats were left in the region who didn't pay taxes, just like the Arab deadbeats and squatters now pretending to be 'refugees', most of whom moved there for the jobs being created by Jews and Brits starting up orchards and other businesses, same as illegals do in the U.S. Now the U.S. has similar problems and has a lot of foreign racists and thugs swinging elections now, while Israelis aren't stupid enough yet to let swarms of asshole deadbeats in so far, like the GOP and Democrats have here, just because rich people like cheap maids and gardeners they can abuse for fun.


----------



## Rigby5

Picaro said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
> Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
> The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
> Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. they massacred and forced conversions everywhere they went, from Spain to India. The Ethiopian Christians also hid him out once, but no gratitude was ever shown them by Mo or Muslims. They leave enough alive to pay them protection and move on. Forced conversions are why you see so many Arab names in regions like Persia, where many today mistake the names of scholars for Arabs when they were actually converted Persians, Zorastrians, Christians, and Jews, Arabs being largely illiterates. Arab peasants didn't like them any more than European peasants did, so riots and purges were common, more common than in Europe.
> 
> 'European Jews' never 'stole' land in Palestine, they paid high prices for it, and it was being sold to them by the rich Arab families, who then hoped to steal it back later by force. The Ottomans brought them in, in several aliyahs, the first starting in 1869, to repopulate the region after a civil war with Egypt, and nothing but deadbeats were left in the region who didn't pay taxes, just like the Arab deadbeats and squatters now pretending to be 'refugees', most of whom moved there for the jobs being created by Jews and Brits starting up orchards and other businesses, same as illegals do in the U.S. Now the U.S. has similar problems and has a lot of foreign racists and thugs swinging elections now, while Israelis aren't stupid enough yet to let swarms of asshole deadbeats in so far, like the GOP and Democrats have here, just because rich people like cheap maids and gardeners they can abuse for fun.
Click to expand...


Totally wrong, made up propaganda and lies.
The Quran not only is very clear in saying that all 3 monotheistic Abrahamic religions are valid, but there can NEVER be any coercion over religion.  Muslims NEVER forced conversion or harmed any other religion.
That is obvious because Jews were harmed by the Christian Crusaders and Christian Inquisitions, and went to Muslims for help and protection.  The Moors in the Iberian Peninsular gave all rule and administration to Jewish Viziers.  
As for Muslim aggression, that is also a lie.
Islam only lasted for about 600 years before being defeated and its leadership wiped out by the invading Mongols, around 1200.  They were followed by the Moguls, Mameluks, Moors, and Turks, who were not even particularly religious, much less Islamic fanatics.
And the claim Jews or Christians are forced to "pay protection" is also a lie.
The jizya is not more than Moslem pay in the Mosque for social welfare programs, and the jizya is just making sure those who do not go to the Mosque pay an equal fair share.

And Israel is totally illegitimate.
The Hebrew hordes are not even from Palestine at all, and did not invade until around 1000 BC, and only held on to rule for a few hundred years, until repeatedly defeated by locals like the Assyrians and Babylonians, and forced to leave.  The Romans brought them back, but then realized how arrogant they were, and forced them to finally leave for good around 160 AD.
Almost all the current Jews in Israel are recent illegal immigrants or descendants of recent illegal immigrants, and almost none paid for any of the land they stole.
Look at the census data, and you will find that before 1920, Jews were less than 5% of the population of Palestine.

And by the way, calling Moslems "illiterate" is an obvious lie, since all Muslims are required to learn how to read the Quran.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
> don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took care of that demographic issue in the Dark ages, forced conversions and deportations. It's like claiming they never had black slave problems, they just don't ever talk about the 12th Century massacres of all black slaves during a revolt, and after that the full frontal castrations of black male slaves imported in and the routine murders of black slaves when they were no longer useful. Two thirds to 3 quarters of the population were Jewish and Christian in Medina alone at the time Mo stated his looney bandit cult, which is why they plagarized Moses and 'revised' the OT books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
> Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
> The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
> Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.
Click to expand...


Not that you have to censor half of the Quran for that bs to fly,
is that what Muslims call "protection"?






*The Book of Jihad and Expiditions - Chapter 21 - 
Expulsion of Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula | SUNNAH.COM*


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
> don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took care of that demographic issue in the Dark ages, forced conversions and deportations. It's like claiming they never had black slave problems, they just don't ever talk about the 12th Century massacres of all black slaves during a revolt, and after that the full frontal castrations of black male slaves imported in and the routine murders of black slaves when they were no longer useful. Two thirds to 3 quarters of the population were Jewish and Christian in Medina alone at the time Mo stated his looney bandit cult, which is why they plagarized Moses and 'revised' the OT books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
> Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
> The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
> Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you have to censor half of the Quran for that bs to fly,
> is that what Muslims call "protection"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Book of Jihad and Expiditions - Chapter 21 -
> Expulsion of Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula | SUNNAH.COM*
Click to expand...



Wrong.
{...

*Omar* ((/ˈoʊmɑːr/), also spelled *Umar* /ˈuːmɑːr/; Arabic: عمر بن الخطاب‎ _ʻUmar ibn al-Khaṭṭāb_ [ˈʕomɑr-, ˈʕʊmɑr ɪbn alxɑtˤˈtˤɑːb], "Umar, Son of Al-Khattab"; c. 584 CE – 3 November 644 CE), was one of the most powerful and influential Muslim caliphs in history.[8] He was a senior companion of the Islamic prophet Muhammad. He succeeded Abu Bakr (632–634) as the second caliph of the Rashidun Caliphate on 23 August 634. He was an expert Muslim jurist known for his pious and just nature, which earned him the epithet _*Al-Farooq*_ ("the one who distinguishes (between right and wrong)"). He is sometimes referred to as *Omar I* by historians of early Islam, since a later Umayyad caliph, Umar II, also bore that name.

Under Omar, the caliphate expanded at an unprecedented rate, ruling the Sasanian Empire and more than two-thirds of the Byzantine Empire.[9] His attacks against the Sasanian Empire resulted in the conquest of Persia in less than two years (642–644). *According to Jewish tradition, Omar set aside the Christian ban on Jews and allowed them into Jerusalem and to worship.*[10] Omar was eventually killed by the Persian Piruz Nahavandi (known as _’Abū Lu’lu’ah_ in Arabic) in 644 CE.

Omar is revered in the Sunni tradition as a great ruler and paragon of Islamic virtues,[11] and some hadiths identify him as the second greatest of the Sahabah after Abu Bakr.[12][13] He is viewed negatively in the Shia tradition.[14]

...}








						Umar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
⁜→   et al,

*BLUF*: The conflicts, in the Near East (North Africa and the Middle East)(MENA) Regions, are NOT about religion. Religion is a primary tool of exploitation that amplifies differences and ferments distrust; but, it is NOT the reason for or motive behind the conflict(s). In fact, religion can be used to foster peace and promote human development.

*(COMMENT)*

I do not have to know anything about any of the practicing or influential religions of the greater MENA Region.  Religion has elements of inclusivity – as well as – exclusivity – used and manipulated by prominent state actors and non-governmental organizations (NGOs), – to mount convincing arguments and supporting positions in any political direction.  We see one of the greatest examples of manipulation by the United Nations and the subsidiary activities.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rigby5

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> ⁜→   et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: The conflicts, in the Near East (North Africa and the Middle East)(MENA) Regions, are NOT about religion. Religion is a primary tool of exploitation that amplifies differences and ferments distrust; but, it is NOT the reason for or motive behind the conflict(s). In fact, religion can be used to foster peace and promote human development.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not have to know anything about any of the practicing or influential religions of the greater MENA Region.  Religion has elements of inclusivity – as well as – exclusivity – used and manipulated by prominent state actors and non-governmental organizations (NGOs), – to mount convincing arguments and supporting positions in any political direction.  We see one of the greatest examples of manipulation by the United Nations and the subsidiary activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R




I agree that the conflicts are not really over religion.
Both Judaism and Islam are montheistic, Abrahamic religions using the same Old Testament.

The conflict is over European Zionist immigrants attempting to take land without paying for it, and attempting to destroy indigenous cultures and populations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> The conflict is over European Zionist immigrants attempting to take land without paying for it



Who are they trying to take it from?


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict is over European Zionist immigrants attempting to take land without paying for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they trying to take it from?
Click to expand...


The Arabs who have traditionally owned the land for 8,000 years, like the Chaldeans, Amorites, Canaanites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Urites, Nabateans, etc.
The Hebrew invaders had no presence there until the 1000 BC invasion, and they were quickly kicked back out by Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, etc.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict is over European Zionist immigrants attempting to take land without paying for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they trying to take it from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs who have traditionally owned the land for 8,000 years, like the Chaldeans, Amorites, Canaanites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Urites, Nabateans, etc.
> The Hebrew invaders had no presence there until the 1000 BC invasion, and they were quickly kicked back out by Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, etc.
Click to expand...


*The Arabs who have traditionally owned the land for 8,000 years, *

Arabs? Why aren't they all in Saudi Arabia? 
Is it because they were invading and stealing?


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit different - countries like UAE, Bahrain and Oman
> don't have a history of violence and expulsion of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took care of that demographic issue in the Dark ages, forced conversions and deportations. It's like claiming they never had black slave problems, they just don't ever talk about the 12th Century massacres of all black slaves during a revolt, and after that the full frontal castrations of black male slaves imported in and the routine murders of black slaves when they were no longer useful. Two thirds to 3 quarters of the population were Jewish and Christian in Medina alone at the time Mo stated his looney bandit cult, which is why they plagarized Moses and 'revised' the OT books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> Mohammad when to Medina because he sought the protection of Jewish tribes there.
> Moslems never forced conversion or deported Jews or Christians.
> The Quran is clear that all 3 monotheistic, Abrahamic religions, were brothers of the book, meaning the Old Testament.
> Jews were the first allies that Moslems had, and there was never any conflict until European Jews started stealing land in Palestine, around 1930 or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you have to censor half of the Quran for that bs to fly,
> is that what Muslims call "protection"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Book of Jihad and Expiditions - Chapter 21 -
> Expulsion of Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula | SUNNAH.COM*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> {...
> 
> *Omar* ((/ˈoʊmɑːr/), also spelled *Umar* /ˈuːmɑːr/; Arabic: عمر بن الخطاب‎ _ʻUmar ibn al-Khaṭṭāb_ [ˈʕomɑr-, ˈʕʊmɑr ɪbn alxɑtˤˈtˤɑːb], "Umar, Son of Al-Khattab"; c. 584 CE – 3 November 644 CE), was one of the most powerful and influential Muslim caliphs in history.[8] He was a senior companion of the Islamic prophet Muhammad. He succeeded Abu Bakr (632–634) as the second caliph of the Rashidun Caliphate on 23 August 634. He was an expert Muslim jurist known for his pious and just nature, which earned him the epithet _*Al-Farooq*_ ("the one who distinguishes (between right and wrong)"). He is sometimes referred to as *Omar I* by historians of early Islam, since a later Umayyad caliph, Umar II, also bore that name.
> 
> Under Omar, the caliphate expanded at an unprecedented rate, ruling the Sasanian Empire and more than two-thirds of the Byzantine Empire.[9] His attacks against the Sasanian Empire resulted in the conquest of Persia in less than two years (642–644). *According to Jewish tradition, Omar set aside the Christian ban on Jews and allowed them into Jerusalem and to worship.*[10] Omar was eventually killed by the Persian Piruz Nahavandi (known as _’Abū Lu’lu’ah_ in Arabic) in 644 CE.
> 
> Omar is revered in the Sunni tradition as a great ruler and paragon of Islamic virtues,[11] and some hadiths identify him as the second greatest of the Sahabah after Abu Bakr.[12][13] He is viewed negatively in the Shia tradition.[14]
> 
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


Priceless.

So your proof that "Moslems never forced conversion or deported anyone",
is the Caliph who himself expelled Jews and Christians from the Arabian peninsula?



_*There were three main Jewish tribes in Medina*, forming the most important Hejazi community before the rise of Islam in Arabia. These were the Banu Nadir, the Banu Qainuqa and the Banu Qurayza. Banu Nadir, the Banu Qainuqa, and the Banu Qurayza lived in northern Arabia, at the oasis of Yathribu until the 7th century, when *the men were sentenced to death and women and children enslaved* after betraying the pact made with the Muslims[25] *following the* *Invasion of Banu Qurayza** by Muslim forces under **Muhammad*.[26][27]

"In year 20 of the Muslim era, or the year 641 AD, Muhammad's successor the *Caliph Umar* *decreed that Jews and Christians should be removed from all but the southern and eastern fringes of Arabia*—a decree based on the uttering of the Prophet: "Let there not be two religions in Arabia". " _









						History of the Jews in the Arabian Peninsula - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Will the Egyptian people rise up whenever a picture of an Egyptian citizen appears with an Israeli in Dubai or Manama? Or is the sword of suspension and punishment only for the well-known people whose moral assassination is? 

Is the rejection of normalization really in support of the Palestinian cause, or is it an absurd weapon aimed at satisfying Egyptian pride and easing our shortcomings?

Unfortunately, we are living like cavemen, prisoners of outdated beliefs and concepts that are not in line with the reality in which we live. 

The reality says that the Jews are people whether they carry Israeli citizenship or not, just like other peoples, including the good and the bad, the polite and the impolite, the one who loves peace, and the one who rejects it. And that the personality characteristics of any Jew have no relationship to his nationality, whether Israeli or other.

The Egyptian illusion, on the other hand, insists on demonizing the Jews and exaggerates the importance and impact of the Egyptian rejection of normalization, although this is the last concern of the Israelis, especially after the breakthrough in relations with many Gulf states.

I hope that Egyptians will see how the Emirati people deal with maturity and reason with their cause of peace with Israel, and how their wise leadership left the freedom for individuals to deal with the Israelis or avoid them if they wanted.

The Egyptian people are not a herd of sheep who follow a guide.

The Egyptian people are made up of individuals, each of whom has the right to agree or disagree in his convictions, as long as it does not harm the interests of the nation.

(full article online)









						An Arab writes about the stupidity of not normalizing with Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But not everyone in the photos are "storming." 

Here's a guide.






Stormers all have something in common, but it is a little hard to define.

(full article online)









						A handy guide to distinguish "stormers" from regular humans
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An anti-Israel Canadian group, "Independent Jewish Voices," published a series of memes to "prove" that "Israel is a racist endeavor," in an attempt to disprove the IHRA Working Definition of Antisemitism which uses that phrase as an example of antisemitism.

Their examples are ridiculous, but instead of arguing and putting ourselves on the defensive, I decided to use their own rules as to what "proves" that Zionism is racism to prove that Palestinian nationalism, or Palestinianism, has been suffused with antisemitism since it began.

I very quickly found 16 examples, and I'm sure I can find hundreds more. But these should make the point.

Feel free to tweet these and use them liberally.

(full article online)









						Palestinianism is an antisemitic endeavor
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahmed originally came to the Israeli hospital with what appeared to be a tumor in his abdomen that was too large to remove, so he was prepared for chemotherapy. However, within a few days the child became very ill and it was found that the tumor was massively bleeding. In a series of complex operations, surgeons catheterized the many blood vessels that were connected to it while Ahmed was on a heart bypass. 

Now his parents need to pay for the Ahmed's hospitalization - but the Palestinian Authority refuses to pay for any medical procedures that happen in Israel. 

So the hospital set up an account for Israelis to help pay for Ahmad's medical expenses.

One would think that with all the supposed pride that Palestinians have, they would be embarrassed that Jews are paying for the medical expenses of a Palestinian. But honor is a weird thing - to Palestinian leaders, the bigger shame is to pay Israelis to help cure Palestinian kids. 

It is a perverted culture.

One must wonder, though, how come none of the tens of millions of dollars that pour from European countries and NGOs to fund anti-Israel organizations can be used to help people like Ahmad Abu Halima. 

(full article online)









						The Palestinian Authority won't pay to cure a cancer-stricken Gaza child - so the family asks Israelis to help
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:  * Ahmed's Hospitalization - Palestinian Authority*
⁜→ et al,

*BLUF:* Sometimes the obvious is not the reason.  This is more of a comparison between the two cultures than it is on the _value of life_ within the Arab Palestinian Culture.
Being pro-Palestinian seems to have little to do with actually caring about Palestinian lives. 
..............................................................................................................................._Elder of Ziyon_






Sixties Fan said:


> Now his parents need to pay for the Ahmed's hospitalization - but the Palestinian Authority refuses to pay for any medical procedures that happen in Israel.
> 
> So the hospital set up an account for Israelis to help pay for Ahmad's medical expenses.
> 
> One would think that with all the supposed pride that Palestinians have, they would be embarrassed that Jews are paying for the medical expenses of a Palestinian. But honor is a weird thing - to Palestinian leaders, the bigger shame is to pay Israelis to help cure Palestinian kids.
> 
> It is a perverted culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority won't pay to cure a cancer-stricken Gaza child - so the family asks Israelis to help
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


*(COMMENT)*

Actually, I don't think the parents will have to pay for anything they cannot afford; the debt is actually owed by the Palestinian Authority.  That is just how the Jewish Culture works.  The obligation and payment on a debt is almost a law stemming from religious belief  But by the same token, the Jewish culture does not really have a concept of legal persecution over a debt.

*(AN OUTSIDE OBSERVER'S VIEW)*

In the Jewish Culture, the Israelis assume some of the responsibility for the care they provided.  It is a moral dilemma for them.  Once they take the child into their care, they have a responsibility to provide the best care they can, without regard to payment.  

Conversely, the Arab Palestinian _(while Muslim)_ does not feel an obligation to help those in need _(the family)_ or those owed a debt _(the Hospital and Staff)_ for care provided.   The concern for life is not the same.

◈  The Arab Palestinian have no objection to using men, women, or children as cannon fodder or shields. ​◈  The Arab Palestinian immortalize those that kill men, women, or children in the name of the Arab Palestinian cause.​​The life of a child, in the Menu of Death, for the Arab Palestinian does not incur an obligation.  They have a very cavalier, callous, and depraved disregard for life.  That is their culture.  They only raise the issue if the death is to their benefit.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * Ahmed's Hospitalization - Palestinian Authority*
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Sometimes the obvious is not the reason.  This is more of a comparison between the two cultures than it is on the _value of life_ within the Arab Palestinian Culture.
> Being pro-Palestinian seems to have little to do with actually caring about Palestinian lives.
> ..............................................................................................................................._Elder of Ziyon_
> 
> View attachment 427367​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now his parents need to pay for the Ahmed's hospitalization - but the Palestinian Authority refuses to pay for any medical procedures that happen in Israel.
> 
> So the hospital set up an account for Israelis to help pay for Ahmad's medical expenses.
> 
> One would think that with all the supposed pride that Palestinians have, they would be embarrassed that Jews are paying for the medical expenses of a Palestinian. But honor is a weird thing - to Palestinian leaders, the bigger shame is to pay Israelis to help cure Palestinian kids.
> 
> It is a perverted culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority won't pay to cure a cancer-stricken Gaza child - so the family asks Israelis to help
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, I don't think the parents will have to pay for anything they cannot afford; the debt is actually owed by the Palestinian Authority.  That is just how the Jewish Culture works.  The obligation and payment on a debt is almost a law stemming from religious belief  But by the same token, the Jewish culture does not really have a concept of legal persecution over a debt.
> 
> *(AN OUTSIDE OBSERVER'S VIEW)*
> 
> In the Jewish Culture, the Israelis assume some of the responsibility for the care they provided.  It is a moral dilemma for them.  Once they take the child into their care, they have a responsibility to provide the best care they can, without regard to payment.
> 
> Conversely, the Arab Palestinian _(while Muslim)_ does not feel an obligation to help those in need _(the family)_ or those owed a debt _(the Hospital and Staff)_ for care provided.   The concern for life is not the same.
> 
> ◈  The Arab Palestinian have no objection to using men, women, or children as cannon fodder or shields. ​◈  The Arab Palestinian immortalize those that kill men, women, or children in the name of the Arab Palestinian cause.​​The life of a child, in the Menu of Death, for the Arab Palestinian does not incur an obligation.  They have a very cavalier, callous, and depraved disregard for life.  That is their culture.  They only raise the issue if the death is to their benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel does everything it can to close down charities and to throttle economic activity and trade. Everything they can to keep the Palestinians broke.

Girls at the Hebron Orphanage were terrified when the Israeli army broke into their home in the middle of the night and stole all the equipment from the dressmaking workshop


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC:  * Ahmed's Hospitalization - Palestinian Authority*
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Sometimes the obvious is not the reason.  This is more of a comparison between the two cultures than it is on the _value of life_ within the Arab Palestinian Culture.
> Being pro-Palestinian seems to have little to do with actually caring about Palestinian lives.
> ..............................................................................................................................._Elder of Ziyon_
> 
> View attachment 427367​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now his parents need to pay for the Ahmed's hospitalization - but the Palestinian Authority refuses to pay for any medical procedures that happen in Israel.
> 
> So the hospital set up an account for Israelis to help pay for Ahmad's medical expenses.
> 
> One would think that with all the supposed pride that Palestinians have, they would be embarrassed that Jews are paying for the medical expenses of a Palestinian. But honor is a weird thing - to Palestinian leaders, the bigger shame is to pay Israelis to help cure Palestinian kids.
> 
> It is a perverted culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Authority won't pay to cure a cancer-stricken Gaza child - so the family asks Israelis to help
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, I don't think the parents will have to pay for anything they cannot afford; the debt is actually owed by the Palestinian Authority.  That is just how the Jewish Culture works.  The obligation and payment on a debt is almost a law stemming from religious belief  But by the same token, the Jewish culture does not really have a concept of legal persecution over a debt.
> 
> *(AN OUTSIDE OBSERVER'S VIEW)*
> 
> In the Jewish Culture, the Israelis assume some of the responsibility for the care they provided.  It is a moral dilemma for them.  Once they take the child into their care, they have a responsibility to provide the best care they can, without regard to payment.
> 
> Conversely, the Arab Palestinian _(while Muslim)_ does not feel an obligation to help those in need _(the family)_ or those owed a debt _(the Hospital and Staff)_ for care provided.   The concern for life is not the same.
> 
> ◈  The Arab Palestinian have no objection to using men, women, or children as cannon fodder or shields. ​◈  The Arab Palestinian immortalize those that kill men, women, or children in the name of the Arab Palestinian cause.​​The life of a child, in the Menu of Death, for the Arab Palestinian does not incur an obligation.  They have a very cavalier, callous, and depraved disregard for life.  That is their culture.  They only raise the issue if the death is to their benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel does everything it can to close down charities and to throttle economic activity and trade. Everything they can to keep the Palestinians broke.
> 
> Girls at the Hebron Orphanage were terrified when the Israeli army broke into their home in the middle of the night and stole all the equipment from the dressmaking workshop
Click to expand...

looks like a manipulated piece of Pallywood propaganda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

04-Dec-20: An editorial and Jordanian deception
					

There's an editorial in today's Jerusalem Post under the heading " Jordan is Israel's essential, and often neglected, partner  | Israel and ...




					thisongoingwar.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Tentative first steps can lead to marches for change.

It seems some in Canada have taken notice that certain ‘refugees’ can have a rather dark past that may make them less than optimal candidates for citizenship.











						MOSTYN: Court speaks on Palestinian “Pay for Slay,” and Ottawa must take heed
					

Like a bolt from the blue, Canada’s Federal Court issued a stunning rebuke to the Palestinian Authority in December.




					torontosun.com
				





Like a bolt from the blue, Canada’s Federal Court issued a stunning rebuke to the Palestinian Authority in December.

It all started out as a run-of-the-mill immigration case, but its effects could — and should — be far-reaching.


Khitam Khudeish, a long-time employee of the Palestinian Embassy in Baghdad, came to Canada in September of 2016, claiming refugee status on the basis of religious persecution.

Our country’s tribunals and courts review thousands of similar cases each year.

This case, however, was different.

It turned out that, for 22 years, Khudeish had been doling out funds on behalf of the PLO through its “Palestine Martyrs’ Families Foundation” (PMFF.)

The Minister of Citizenship and Immigration became involved, suggesting that by aiding the PMFF, Khudeish made herself ineligible for refugee status under article 1(f) of the Refugee Convention, which bars those engaged in crimes against humanity — including terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

PrimeTimeZone reports on a new interview that Suha Arafat, Yasir Arafat's widow, gave to Yediot Aharonot:




> In surprising and shocking statements, the widow of the late Palestinian President Yasser Arafat, Suha, acquitted Israel of responsibility for poisoning her husband and causing his death.
> 
> And she considered in a lengthy interview with the Hebrew newspaper “Yediot Aharonot” that her husband went on the path of terrorism and committed a big mistake by igniting the Al-Aqsa Intifada that broke out in 2000 after former Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon stormed Al-Aqsa Mosque.
> 
> Suha told the newspaper that Yasser Arafat was definitely poisoned, but not by Israel but by a Palestinian.
> 
> She added: "Everyone believed that Israel was guilty, but I am not accusing it. I’ve always said that it’s too easy to say Israel, but I don’t think the Israelis killed Arafat. ...What evidence do you have that Israel is responsible?"
> 
> Suha believes that Arafat should not have returned to the path of terror, adding: “There are others who were more murderers than Arafat, and Yasser really mourned and deeply grieved for the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin. Except that he was obsessed with hatred for Sharon ”.
> 
> According to the Hebrew newspaper, “Suha Arafat is trying to convince the Israelis that even though her husband Yasser’s hands are stained with the blood of thousands of Israelis, he really wanted peace.”


It sounds like she wants to rewrite Arafat's murderous legacy and at the same time to distance him from other Palestinian leaders who she has criticized in the past. 

(full article online)









						Suha Arafat says Yassir was poisoned - but not by Israel; that second intifada was a major mistake
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A grade 9 social studies text says, "[the Occupation] has turned vast tracts of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip into dumping sites for toxic waste and has sought to pollute the Palestinian environment with radioactive and chemical materials, as well as bomb production projects."

A grade 7 social studies text falsely says “the Zionists” deliberately set the Al-Aqsa Mosque on fire in 1969.

And, of course, UNRWA erases Israel in maps and refers to Israeli cities as "Palestinian."

(full article online)









						School materials created by @UNRWA celebrate jihad and martyrdom, erase Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Funding and Influence in US Universities (RealJerusalemStreets)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA closed its 28 health facilities in Lebanon on Thursday as the nation went on lockdown, causing great anger among Palestinians. They plan to re-open tomorrow.

Nearly 4000 Palestinians have tested positive for COVID-19 in Lebanon, and 145 Palestinians have died so far. 

There has not been a single article in The Guardian or Reuters or CNN or the New York Times about this situation. No "human rights" NGOs are up in arms about this. No one is castigating Lebanon for not taking care of the people who live in Lebanon. 

In fact, no one in the West has even bothered to ask the question of how Palestinians in Lebanon will be vaccinated.

(full article online)









						Lebanon has no plan to vaccinate Palestinians for COVID-19. Waiting for media and NGO outrage.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What does this document say? This is the part HRW doesn't want you to read:


> The Committee reminds the State party that it has positive and negative obligations with regard to the Occupied Palestinian Territory, depending on its level of control and the transfer of authority, that it should not raise any obstacle to the exercise of such rights in those fields where competence has been transferred to the Palestinian authorities and that any measures taken by the State party should ensure that the legislative and policy measures relating to the occupied territories taken by the State party as the occupying Power do not result in any permanent alteration in the political or legal status of the territories or have irreparable consequences for the people living there.


It says explicitly that in areas where the Palestinians have control, Israel cannot interfere with their governance without permission. 

That means that Israel must not interfere with Palestinian vaccination plans - unless the Palestinian Authority asks.

Which is entirely consistent with the Geneva Conventions, with the Oslo Accords, and entirely inconsistent with what HRW is claiming!

(full article online)









						No, @HRW, Israel isn't the one that distinguishes between Jews and non-Jews. You are.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
					

On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com


*HonestReporting*
Misnomer of the year!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HonestReporting*
> Misnomer of the year!
Click to expand...


So let me get this,

aside for the supposed youtube video,
is there an actual binding international law under such title in reality?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HonestReporting*
> Misnomer of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this,
> 
> aside for the supposed youtube video,
> is there an actual binding international law under such title in reality?
Click to expand...

There is.


----------



## rylah

Is being opposed by such banal idiocy,
a curse or a blessing?









						Rashida Tlaib, Welcome to the Rationale of Checkpoints!
					

Where I once again point out some hypocrisy from antisemite and congresswoman Rashida Tlaib, which she has in spades.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HonestReporting*
> Misnomer of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this,
> 
> aside for the supposed youtube video,
> is there an actual binding international law under such title in reality?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is.
Click to expand...


That's what you've been mindlessly repeating for the last 10 years...
But instead,  all we get is an hour long video of a British woman.

When will you have the integrity to admit?


----------



## Hollie

The WHO has “concerns”. Apparently, there is unequal distribution of Wuhan virus vaccine. Israel is proceeding with vaccine distribution to its population while the “country of Pal’istan” is unwilling to do the same for its citizens.

I didn’t see where the UN is making any real inquiries as to why the “country of Pal’istan” is unwilling to fund the purchase of vaccine for its citizens.

The“country of Pal’istan” being unwilling to fund the purchase of vaccine for its citizens is because everyone is racist™, maybe islamophobic™









*WHO raises ‘concerns’ about vaccine inequity between Israel and Palestinians*

UN body says it has held talks with Israel about sending doses to Palestinians










						WHO raises ‘concerns’ about vaccine inequity between Israel and Palestinians
					

UN body says it has held talks with Israel about sending doses to Palestinians




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




The World Health Organization has raised “concerns” about the unequal distribution of coronavirus vaccines in Israel, which has given shots to more than 20 percent of its population, and the Palestinian territories, an official said Monday.

While vaccinating its own Arab citizens and Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem, Israel says it is not responsible for inoculating the Palestinians. Health Minister Yuli Edelstein said Israel will consider helping, once it takes care of its own citizens.



Yeah, that’s definitely racist™ and islamophobic™


----------



## Mindful

Although one day it might, Palestine doesn’t exist today. An independent Arab Palestine has never existed. It didn’t exist under the Ottoman rule or the British Mandate or, in the end, under a United Nations Partition Plan that was rejected by every single Arab state and Palestinian leadership. It didn’t exist when the Palestinians were governed by governments in Jordan and Egypt (a time when there was virtually no international pressure to create an independent Palestine) and it didn’t come into existence when the Arab states rejected Israel’s peace gestures after the 1967 and 1973 wars.

Yasser Arafat ultimately rejected peace in every negotiation he ever participated in, embracing Intifada instead. Palestine didn’t exist after Israel granted Gaza autonomy and the populace turned to the terrorists of Hamas, and it won’t exist until Hamas and Fatah stop engaging in and supporting terrorism and drop their absurd demands for Jerusalem and the Right of Return.

Rashida Tlaib can put as many sticky notes over Israel as she likes, and it won’t change this reality.

A number of media outlets covering this incident point out that the United Nations and 137 states have “bilaterally” recognized Palestine. While it’s nice that Botswana and Cuba (and scores of other nations that suppress their own minority populations) have decided to act as if a small, disputed territory in the Middle East is an independent entity, the United States does not recognize a Palestinian nation. More significantly, the only country that can make the Palestinian state a reality is Israel.









						Sorry You're Offended, But 'Palestine' Does Not Exist
					

New York City politicians punish a councilman for stating a historical fact about the non-existence of a Palestine nation.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## rylah

Sadly it's commonly known,
and occurs on a weekly if not daily basis.

Not just the car robbery... I guess every country has its more crime ridden areas,
in Israel it is the Negev, largely unpopulated, relatively large swats of desert mountains and valleys at a connection of two continents and constant movement of nomadic Bedouine tribes within, with constant attempt to infiltrate from outside, motivated by vastly different causes and routes.

Anyway, this is not to complain, I have criticism on how the security is conducted there (though don't pretend to know much), and as mentioned, sadly became the norm. I don't even usually post these kind of "news" or pay too much focus on them.

However these 2 recently reported cases, one just hours ago, caught my attention with the public response shift, that sadly got used to the dangerous situation inherited from previous generations.










						Court Releases Arad Resident, 70, Who Killed Bedouin Car Thief
					

The Magistrate's Court in Be'er Sheva released Arieh Schiff, 70, to house arrest Sunday afternoon. He is suspected of the frivolous killing of a Bedouin man, 34, who tried to steal his car Saturday ni




					www.jewishpress.com
				












						Large Convoy Sets Out in Solidarity with Man Charged for Killing Bedouin Car Thief
					

"If we don't fight on behalf of my father today, no one will fight on your behalf tomorrow."




					www.jewishpress.com
				












						The Lawless Negev: 3 Bedouin Stuck a Knife to my Belly, I Begged for my Life
					

"I look back for a moment and I see three masked figures talking with an Arabic accent and armed with knives and machetes."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Court overturns decision by IDF Chief of Staff
					

Aviv Kochavi, IDF Chief of Staff, decided to fire a commander - but the court overturned his decision.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful

How can anyone say our society is living under an apartheid regime when among us you will find doctors, judges and even lawmakers? How can you say Samer Haj-Yehia lives in an apartheid regime when he is the head of the biggest bank in Israel? B’Tselem has already broken the record for hypocrisy, but to compare Israel to an apartheid regime is not only a distorted lie but an insult to all those South Africans who actually lived through apartheid. It is contempt for and cynical exploitation of the concept.

To my delight, Israel will likely be the first country to exit the coronavirus pandemic, and in a few months, people from around the world may be able to come here and see for themselves what apartheid looks like in Israel. Then they will be able to hear Hebrew and Arabic spoken in the Nazareth marketplace, they will see mosques, churches and synagogues alongside one another in Jaffa, and see the coexistence of the Israeli mosaic across the country. And maybe, just maybe, their visit here will make them want to live under an apartheid regime.









						What apartheid?
					

By deciding that I, my Arab family and my Arab friends are all living under an apartheid regime, B’Tselem director Hagai El-Ad and his organization are telling us they see us as second-class citizens.




					www.jns.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The political existence of the State of Palestine.
⁜→ rylah,, et al,

*BLUF*: Sometimes my image of the true reality can be so very wrong.



rylah said:


> Sadly it's commonly known, and occurs on a weekly if not daily basis.
> 
> Not just the car robbery... I guess every country has its more crime ridden areas, in Israel it is the Negev, largely unpopulated, relatively large swats of desert mountains and valleys at a connection of two continents and constant movement of nomadic Bedouine tribes within, with constant attempt to infiltrate from outside, motivated by vastly different causes and routes.


*(COMMENT)*

In my mind, I always had this image of The Bedouin as an "adventurer" with just the right touch of "romanticism."  When I think of the Bedouin, Omar Sharif comes to mind _(I know he is really Egyptian)_.  I tend to disregard any negative connotations associated with those people.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following HonestReporting Petition, US Gov't Reveals True Number of Palestinian Refugees | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> On January 3, 2021, HonestReporting, in conjunction with UNRWA: Stop Teaching Hate, launched a “We the People” White House petition with the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HonestReporting*
> Misnomer of the year!
Click to expand...

Is the dumping of that silly youtube video really necessary after dumping it a dozen or mire times previously?


----------



## rylah

*Sharp Criticism in Gaza after Hamas Puts Up Posters of Iran’s Qasem Soleimani*

The Arab world and the streets in the Gaza Strip expressed rage following the posting of huge posters on the city’s main streets featuring a picture of Iranian General Qasem Soleimani, commander of the Al-Qods Force of the Revolutionary Guards (IRGC) who was assassinated by the US a year ago.

In the Gaza Strip, Soleimani ‘s pictures were spray-painted, ripped down, and residents are tweeting condemnation of him and Hamas.






The posters, marking the first anniversary of his assassination, are provoking great anger on social media across the Arab world as journalists, commentators and bloggers are condemning Hamas for choosing to show in its streets the image of “the one responsible for killing women and children, including Palestinians in the refugee camps in Syria, during the civil war.”

Similar criticism was voiced when Ismail Haniya, the leader of Hamas, attended Soleimani’s funeral in Tehran.

Social activists from the Palestinian Authority (PA) condemned Hamas’ sympathetic approach to Iran, which funds and supports the terror organization. The picture has shocked activists and bloggers who oppose Hamas’ appeal to the Iranian regime at the expense of the Arab countries.

Surfers accused Hamas of treason and stated that its affiliation with Iran is no less serious than the peace agreements between Israel and Arab countries.

“Normalization is treason and the rise of Qasem Soleimani in Gaza is a betrayal of the people and the blood spilled in Syria and Iraq.”

One surfer accused Hamas of being a “partner of the one who washes its hands in the blood of the Syrian children who were murdered by Soleimani.”

Maria Malouf, a Lebanese journalist who opposes Hezbollah, tweeted against Hamas and Islamic Jihad and accused them of “taking the image of Soleimani from his grave while appreciating the killing and wounding of millions of Syrians, Yemenis, Iraqis and Lebanese, destroying their homes and displacing them.”

Faisal al-Qassem, a senior member of Al Jazeera, tweeted that “following the huge picture of Qasem Soleimani in the streets of Gaza, a question to the gentlemen there, ‘Do you now expect the Arab street to identify with you and your targets?’ When it sees that you are erecting statues for the murderers of Syrians, Iraqis, Yemenis, and Lebanese? All that remains is for Hamas to join the Qods Force and liberate Palestine from Falluja to Idlib, how can you desecrate your faded streets with a murderer, criminal, thug and terrorist like Soleimani!?”

Qassem added that “it is customary to say that Iran has captured four Arab capitals and now it is clear that there are five capitals (Gaza). We congratulate the “brothers” in Hamas for joining the group of five major countries.”

“Despite his crimes and the slaughter of Palestinians in the Yarmouk camp and the killing of hundreds of thousands of Syrians, Iraqis and Yemenis, Hamas militias hung a picture of the Iranian Qods Force commander, Qassem Soleimani, on the streets of Gaza to confirm their affiliation with the Iranian Mullah regime,” another social media user wrote.

Sunni surfers came out against Hamas for choosing to associate itself with the revolutionary Shiite camp, in exchange for greed for money, and others condemned it because it has become “completely Iranian,” a Sunni movement that has taken on the patronage of the Shiite Iranian regime.

Another surfer wrote that “posting a picture of the killer Soleimani is a disgrace and a valuable service to those who are working to demonize the Palestinians and the Muslim Brotherhood.”

“I swear to God: the traitor remains a traitor, Hamas is a cursed cancer that is spreading in Gaza, the residents of Gaza have been taken hostage and their blood traded, Hamas is not Islamic, whether you like it or not,” a post on Twitter stated.

Other derogatory remarks were made about the transformation of Gaza into a “Persian entity detached from any Palestinian Arab symbol” and many surfers, including in the PA and the Gaza Strip, condemned Hamas for selling the Gaza Strip and its Palestinians to Iran, in exchange for the money that is given to its military arm and not its residents who are now expected to suffer from the boycott that rich Arab countries will impose on the Gaza Strip.

One of the surfers asked: “in light of the image of the Arab killer in the skies of Gaza, is there still any doubt about the filth of the Persian Hamas leadership?”

The large military exercise that Hamas conducted on Tuesday alongside the other terror groups in the Gaza Strip also highlights the strong connection between Hamas, and Iran and sources in the Gaza Strip say that it was coordinated with the Iranians.

The exercise was also condemned by elements in the Gaza Strip. Surfers suggested that Hamas should give the exercise the name “The Great Iranian Maneuver.”

On the other hand, Hamas spokesmen and activists boast that the connection between the organization and the Iranian regime has become very intimate in recent years, a source of military power.

A Hamas supporter wrote in his account that “the poster shows the strength of relations between Hamas and Revolutionary Guards leaders.”

The remarks made by Mahmoud al-Zahar a few days ago, a senior Hamas official who is considered a supporter of the organization’s “Iranian option,” regarding the receipt of suitcases with money from Soleimani also testify to the strength of relations between Hamas and Iran.

Al-Zahar described a meeting with Iranian President Ahmadinejad in 2006 during which he sought assistance and was referred to Soleimani.

“I found $22 million in a number of bags at the airport,” said the senior Hamas official, “but we were only nine people there and we could not carry more weight, because each bag weighed 40 kilos.”

Al-Zahar provoked a wave of criticism after giving the title “holy martyr” in reference to Soleimani and because he described him as “loyal to the liberation of Palestine.”

Many residents of the Gaza Strip expressed concern that Hamas is cutting off Gaza from the moderate Sunni world, which could lead to a complete cessation of the remnants of Arab aid to the residents of the Gaza Strip.

“Hamas has chosen to belong to the Shiite Iranian axis after a long internal debate, and to cut itself off from the moderate Sunni camp,” said a source in the Gaza Strip,

“This step will take a heavy toll on the residents of the Gaza Strip, who will still miss the money from the Gulf,” he added.

A Saudi surfer wrote in response to a Hamas supporter in Gaza that “your hatred has made you ignore what we have done for Palestine from 48 to now, we have been paying for you from our youth, and all the expenses are on Saudi Arabia, which rehabilitated Gaza, while the Houthis [Iran’s allies] are in Sanaa and Soleimani curses Sunni Muslims and says that Aisha [Muhammad’s third wife] was an adulteress “









						Sharp Criticism in Gaza after Hamas Puts Up Posters of Iran’s Qasem Soleimani
					

The average Gazan is not happy that Hamas is cozy with Iran, and blames Iran for the murder of Arabs throughout the Middle East.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel consulted with WHO in order to come up with the best ideas, and it implemented them. Because only Israel was responsible for the well-being of the Palestinian Arabs, so it was obvious that this was Israel's responsibility.

If Israel's position nowadays is "vaccine apartheid," then all the more so should Israel have not cared in 1970! 

(full article online)









						Israel had no problem vaccinating Palestinians the same as Israeli citizens during 1970 cholera outbreak
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Arabs Celebrate International Women’s Day Their Way*

The day is still young, and there has already been a thwarted terror attack.

An attempted stabbing attack was reported at the Sde Ephraim farm on Monday after a Palestinian woman entered the farm and attempted to stab the wife of the owner. The woman was stopped by local residents and no one was injured in the incident.







A female terrorist attempting to stab a female Israeli.

Palestinian Arabs have their own way of celebrating International Women’s Day. 

Don’t judge.









						Terrorist breaks into home in Samaria
					

Female terrorist captured after bursting into farmer's home in western Samaria.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The way the Arab society in Israel sees the IDF had changed thanks to efforts of the Home Front Command invested in combating coronavirus, and the assistance it provided Arab local authorities, said the OC of the Galilee and Valley, Col. Nissim Tourgeman.

During the pandemic, Tourgeman’s district command was in charge of the area of the Lower Galilee, which spans from the Megiddo junction in the west to the area of Beer She’an in the east. Among the 26 authorities included under his jurisdiction, some 15 were Arab authorities.

(full article online)









						Coronavirus improves Israeli Arab view of the IDF - officer
					

“What might seem natural in non-Arab authorities, things that we learn in the army and practice them in management, were new to some Arab mayors and leaders.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Singaporean '_youth..._' detained for planning knife attack on Jews  leaving synagogue.

Surely this will #FreePalestine









						Singaporean youth detained under ISA for planning knife attack on Jews leaving synagogue
					

Amirull Ali, 20, had planned to target three Jewish men leaving a synagogue in Waterloo Street.  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com


----------



## rylah

Three Gaza fishermen killed by apparent Palestinian rocket, rights group says
					

Three Palestinian fishermen were killed on Sunday when their boat exploded off the Gaza Strip, a blast that a human rights group said was likely caused by errant Palestinian rocket fire.




					www.reuters.com
				








Funeral for 3 fishermen killed by a misdirected Hamas rocket


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli medical official says 'PA Arabs learning from Israel's medical advances'
					

Israeli hospitals are helping the PA's vaccination drive - despite claims of racism and 'Vaccine Apartheid' by the PA.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

India Israel Relations - An Overview - Chanakya Forum Chanakya Forum
					

India is progressing faster than any time before and has found a strong will to be a self reliant, responsible and resurgent nation, thus striving to achieve its former glory.




					chanakyaforum.org


----------



## rylah

*South African Chief Justice Refuses to Apologize for ‘Love’ of Israel*

South Africa’s chief justice on Sunday rebuffed a demand that he publicly apologize for comments in which he criticized his country’s hostile policy toward the State of Israel, countering that he had not overstepped his authority as a judge in doing so.

Mogoeng told a prayer meeting on Sunday night that the constitutional provision invoked to censure him on four counts of misconduct had been misapplied.

“That provision is about ensuring that while you are a judge, you can’t become a mayor, you can’t become a premier, you can’t become a minister, you can’t become a member of Parliament because you will then be exercising executive authority,” Mogoeng stated, saying that he had made his points about Israel as a South African “citizen.”

South Africa’s Judicial Conduct Committee (JCC) — which investigates complaints made against judges — had found Mogoeng guilty on March five for comments made at an online seminar in June 2020, in which he appeared alongside South Africa’s Chief Rabbi Warren Goldstein. Mogoeng invoked his Christian faith as the reason for his “love” of Israel, criticizing the South African government for maintaining close diplomatic ties with the country’s former colonizers while frequently attacking the Jewish state as a reincarnation of its former apartheid regime.

Mogoeng declared at Sunday’s prayer meeting that his comments on Israel had been made under Divine instruction, confirming that he would not back down.

“I respect the law. I will not defy the law,” he said. “But if it does come to the point where I am forced to do the abominable, or I am forced to reject God, then I would rather be without money, be without any position. I will never refuse to obey the Lord.”

He elaborated: “If I get to the point where there is a judgment that says, ‘You must say you hate Israel and the Jews’, I would rather cease to be Chief Justice. If I get to the point where they say, ‘Mogoeng, you must say you hate the Palestinians and Palestine’, I would rather cease to be Chief Justice than to do it, because my God has instructed me to love and not to hate. I hate evil deeds, I don’t hate anybody.”

Mogoeng then claimed that he knew of “many attempts to kill me.”

“The Lord has cancelled those attempts. There was a recent one this year — a plot to kill me. The Lord revealed it. Anybody from today, who is plotting to disgrace me, they will die before they can even do it, in the name of Jesus,” he said.













						South African Chief Justice Refuses to Apologize for ‘Love’ of Israel | United with Israel
					

‘I would rather cease to be Chief Justice’: Top South African judge reiterates refusal to apologize for pro-Israel comments.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Friday Ceremony*

2/4/2020

Arabs break into a house in Giv'at 'Oz,
set fire to Jewish holy books and proudly post it on social media.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Breaking News (2 hours ago):

the terrorist Rushdi Abu Mokh was one of the murderers of IDS soldier, Mosheh Tamam, and has now been released after 35 years in prison, and is on his way home.






Source: NEWSRAEL


----------



## Mindful

*Latest Libel: Jewish Settlers Seized Palestinian Buildings in Silwan, Jerusalem.*

Turkey’s Anadlou Agency has reported how “Israeli settlers seized control” of three palestinian-owned buildings and a piece of land in Silwan, East Jerusalem.

Israel-haters have predictably jumped on the story.

But the truth is something else entirely, and even Ha’aretz has reported accurately on this.

That’s right. This was a totally legal purchase.

By the way, Jews have been legally buying land off palestinian Arab landowners since the early days of “modern Zionism.”









						Latest Libel: Jewish Settlers Seized Palestinian Buildings in Silwan, Jerusalem
					

Turkey's Anadlou Agency and others report how "Israeli settlers seized control" of palestinian-owned buildings and land in Silwan




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## toastman

rylah said:


> Three Gaza fishermen killed by apparent Palestinian rocket, rights group says
> 
> 
> Three Palestinian fishermen were killed on Sunday when their boat exploded off the Gaza Strip, a blast that a human rights group said was likely caused by errant Palestinian rocket fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funeral for 3 fishermen killed by a misdirected Hamas rocket


There’s like 3 people wearing masks in this pic. Then they cry about Israel and the Corona virus .


----------



## Sixties Fan

Czech Republic Opens Diplomatic Office in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

The Czech Republic is the second European Union member state to open a diplomatic mission in Jerusalem, after Hungary.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Stop right there. You have to watch this!

Quietly, under the radar, and away from the international media spotlight, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish a de-facto Palestinian state in Judea and Samaria.

Funded by the European Union, the PA is executing a masterplan to create facts on the ground and establish Palestinian contiguity, rendering negotiations with Israel unnecessary.

The Israeli authorities, the Ministry of Defense, the Prime Minister’s Office, and the Civil Administration are asleep at the wheel as the PA charges toward more land grabs in the #BattleforAreaC.

Our friends at Ad Kan, together with פורום שילה Shiloh Policy Forum, carried out a covert operation to expose the EU-backed, PA-orchestrated plan to illegally take over Area C.
Watch the documentary that was recently broadcast on Israeli TV to understand more about this threat to the State of Israel >>


----------



## rylah

Israel Defense Officials Worried US Leaking Israeli Special Ops Info to the Press
					

Israel believes the operation against the Saviz was leaked to the US press before the operation even took place.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Stop right there. You have to watch this!
> 
> Quietly, under the radar, and away from the international media spotlight, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish a de-facto Palestinian state in Judea and Samaria.
> 
> Funded by the European Union, the PA is executing a masterplan to create facts on the ground and establish Palestinian contiguity, rendering negotiations with Israel unnecessary.
> 
> The Israeli authorities, the Ministry of Defense, the Prime Minister’s Office, and the Civil Administration are asleep at the wheel as the PA charges toward more land grabs in the #BattleforAreaC.
> 
> Our friends at Ad Kan, together with פורום שילה Shiloh Policy Forum, carried out a covert operation to expose the EU-backed, PA-orchestrated plan to illegally take over Area C.
> Watch the documentary that was recently broadcast on Israeli TV to understand more about this threat to the State of Israel >>


Palestinians building in Palestine. I don't see the problem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop right there. You have to watch this!
> 
> Quietly, under the radar, and away from the international media spotlight, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish a de-facto Palestinian state in Judea and Samaria.
> 
> Funded by the European Union, the PA is executing a masterplan to create facts on the ground and establish Palestinian contiguity, rendering negotiations with Israel unnecessary.
> 
> The Israeli authorities, the Ministry of Defense, the Prime Minister’s Office, and the Civil Administration are asleep at the wheel as the PA charges toward more land grabs in the #BattleforAreaC.
> 
> Our friends at Ad Kan, together with פורום שילה Shiloh Policy Forum, carried out a covert operation to expose the EU-backed, PA-orchestrated plan to illegally take over Area C.
> Watch the documentary that was recently broadcast on Israeli TV to understand more about this threat to the State of Israel >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians building in Palestine. I don't see the problem.
Click to expand...



Well probably because in your narrative,
identifying as 'Palestinian' absolves one of responsibility before law.

But would you try this nonesense to build a shack in the middle of Madison Square Garden?


----------



## rylah

At Khirbet Khurkosh, an archaeological site in central #Samaria that has been subjected to large-scale invasion & destruction in recent months, a very large brick-and-mortar structure was built.


----------



## rylah

*Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands*

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) — Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government to demolish 75 houses belonging to the family in the al-Rimal neighborhood.

The government says it decided to demolish the houses because they were illegally built on public lands. The demolition is scheduled to be conducted Wednesday morning.









						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is disgusting and inexcusable. 

But here is the difference:

The comments in Hebrew for the video of Jews attacking Arabs are filled with condemnations. They are angry and ashamed.

The comments in Arabic for the video of Arabs attacking a Jew are filled with joy. 

(full article online)









						Horrific videos of a mob of Arabs laughingly beating religious Jews in Jerusalem last night
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Is it time for Ramadan?  Time to attack and sacrifice Jews, again?

This is pure antisemitism, Nazi style humiliation of Jews. 

It isn't only TikTok. Arabs have been using social media elsewhere to show off their ability to terrorize and humiliate religious Jews.  Earlier this year, a pair of Palestinian skateboarders filmed themselves zooming through Jewish neighborhoods in Antwerp with Palestinian flags on the Sabbath, harassing the Jews they passed by.

People who film themselves will do more and more outrageous stunts to gain views - and the built-in Jew-hatred of these TikTok devotees makes the haredim an obvious target. 

 This won't stop from people complaining about it. It won't stop from articles in the media. The only way it will stop - whether in Jerusalem, Antwerp or Blacks attacking Jews in Brooklyn - is if religious Jews themselves start defending themselves and beating these guys up. 

The modern Nazis choose their victims specifically because they are not fighters. It is way past time for them to learn to defend themselves, not only for themselves personally, but because that will stop these Jew-haters before they start escalating to murder videos.

These disgusting events usually happen in heavily haredi Jewish neighborhoods. A small crowd of Jews can do a great deal of damage to their attackers if they wanted, and it would stop the epidemic cold. 

Convincing them to act that way will be an uphill battle, but it is necessary.

(full article online)










						The TikTok intifada - Arabs attacking religious Jews to make "funny" videos
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## MJB12741

While the Palestinians continue to defy peace efforts, Israel continues to establish it.
Israel's Foreign Affairs Min. - YouTube


----------



## Mindful

John Kerry was ratting out Israeli covert operations in Syria directly to the Iranian foreign minister.  Let that sink in.









						Iran's foreign minister says John Kerry told him about Israeli covert operations in Syria
					

Iranian foreign minister Mohammad Javad Zarif claimed in leaked audio that then-Secretary of State John Kerry informed him of more than 200 Israeli operations in Syria.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> John Kerry was ratting out Israeli covert operations in Syria directly to the Iranian foreign minister.  Let that sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's foreign minister says John Kerry told him about Israeli covert operations in Syria
> 
> 
> Iranian foreign minister Mohammad Javad Zarif claimed in leaked audio that then-Secretary of State John Kerry informed him of more than 200 Israeli operations in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I know it is easy to want to attack any Democrat for not helping Israel, the way we think they should, but I am doubtful about the veracity of that claim.

Here is the other side of the story:





__





						John Kerry denies tipping off Iran to Israeli military operations in Syria
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitic Human Rights Watch report that says that Israeli Jews are guilty of apartheid features three graphics that purport to show how unequal the lives of Palestinians and Jews are between the Mediterranean and the Jordan.

Here's one:
-----------------
I made a similar poster to show how this propaganda works - by using the exact same methods to prove the opposite:
-----------------

If anything, my cherry picked facts are more accurate than HRW's.

The other HRW graphics are equally deceptive. For example, they compare a Jew in an Israeli community to a Bedouin Israeli in an illegal Negev village. If Jews would build haphazard villages in the middle of state land, their homes would be uprooted far faster than the Bedouin structures have been. Even in Judea and Samaria, Israel has demolished Jewish communities built illegally. Israel has built new, recognized communities for the Bedouin, with infrastructure, and have offered to give them free houses and land plots. That doesn't happen to Jews!

However, HRW's infographics are far worse than just being filled with highly selected half-truths and propaganda. They actually cross the line into racism.

Look at the pictures they used to illustrate what Jews and Palestinians look like:

(full article online)









						Human Rights Watch racist propaganda, illustrated
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Board of Governors of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem announced Wednesday that Professor Mona Khoury-Kassbari has been elected Vice President of Strategy and Diversity, becoming the first Arab to fill a senior vice president position at the prestigious academic institution.

Khoury-Kassabri will be responsible for broadening the ranks of the university’s academic staff and student body with members from underrepresented communities in academia, including ultra-Orthodox Jews, Arabs, Ethiopians and people with disabilities.

In addition, Khoury-Kassabri will be charged with implementing the university’s strategic priorities, among them raising the social, economic and environmental impact of the university, increasing the cross-disciplinary efforts among the university’s six campuses and adapting teaching methods to the post-Corona period.

(full article online)









						A First: Israeli-Arab Woman Becomes VP of Hebrew University | United with Israel
					

Professor Mona Khoury-Kassbari elected Vice President of Strategy and Diversity at the prestigious academic institution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## sartre play

Was a huge supporter of ISRAEL, After all they were a Democracy surrounded by those who would do us harm, not so much any more, Beni is a crook.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/04/29/theres-no-such-thing-as-occupied-palestinian-land-legalist-says/


----------



## Mindful

For Some Arabs, Preventing Peace with Israel Is More Important Than Combating Coronavirus​*by Khaled Abu Toameh*





The project sounds like the type of assistance that Jordanian women need, especially during this difficult period of the economic and health crises in their country.
What particularly irritated the anti-normalization activists and groups in Jordan was that some of the Jordanian women appeared in a video praising the project and talking about how happy they were to join forces with their Israeli neighbors on the other side of the border.
This Jordanian writer [Mohammed Sweidan] has taken it upon himself to be the spokesman for all women in his country. He claims to have some special knowledge of their actual intentions. Notably, he did not even bother to contact the Jordanian women to ask them about their attitude toward the joint project with the Israeli women.
These [Arab] leaders and media have filled the Arab people with so much hate against Israel that participating in a positive, productive endeavor becomes a major crime.
As long as such incitement against Israel in the Arab world continues, any talk about peace will be a pipe dream with hopes going up in smoke. 
Hatred for Israel (and Jews) in many Arab countries continues to take priority over economic, health and political problems. Some Arabs prefer to dedicate more time and energy to combating peace with Israel than to dealing with the deadly fallout of COVID-19 in their own backyards.









						For Some Arabs, Preventing Peace with Israel Is More Important Than Combating Coronavirus
					

The project sounds like the type of assistance that Jordanian women need, especially during this difficult period of the economic and health crises in their country. What particularly irritated the anti-normalization activists and groups in Jordan was




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even during a war....

Even while Arab and Jewish gangs are attacking in mixed Arab-Jewish cities in Israel...

Even as Israelis are running to bomb shelters multiple times a day....

Israel allowed 100,000 Arab Muslims into the Temple Mount Thursday, for the Eid al Fitr holiday.





From reading Arab and far-left media, I thought Israel heavily restricted entry to the site. And it placed armed police all over. And the Jews desecrate it daily. And Israel plans to demolish it.

This almost looks like....tolerance. Tolerance of the type that no one would ever expect, nor demand, Palestinians to extend to Jews.

But it gets even more unbelievable.

The Arabs turned this religious event into an anti-Israel political rally.

(full article online)









						100,000 Arabs somehow allowed into Al Aqsa by the intolerant Israelis - for an anti-Israel rally
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Western media never learns from previous Gaza wars.

A large percentage of Gaza rockets fall in Gaza, and many Gazans are killed because of them. I've documented this for years. I've shown how Hamas' own videos show rockets falling short. 

When a family is killed in Gaza, it is very rare that it is an IDF mistake. Most of the time it is because a terrorist operative is in the house - either because he is a member of the family, sometimes it seems because he is using them as human shields. Other times it is because of Hamas rockets falling short.Sometimes it is because the IDF targeted a legitimate target that had a larger cache of explosives than was thought and it caused far more collateral damage than expected.

Hamas and Islamic Jihad is hiding the names of most of those killed. While Hamas admitted that one of its senior leaders, Bassem Issa, was killed in an Israeli attack, they don't mention the names of the other people with him at the time who were also killed. They do this to make it look like a larger percentage of the dead are civilians - and they did it in previous wars, too.

Speaking of, the Gaza Health Ministry and the "human rights" NGOs in Gaza (PCHR and Al Mezan) downplay any mention of terrorist casualties and often call terrorists "civilians" when they report the circumstances of those who have died. (Amnesty's obscenely dishonest "Gaza Platform" with statistics from the 2014 war relied on PCHR's initial reports, and as a result it lists more "civilians" than even the UN does. They know they are lying, I've let them know enough times, and they refuse to correct it.)

(full article online)









						Gaza War Theatre: We've seen this show before:
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[I am surprised, but then not surprised, that many articles I am reading online are putting the blame, or burden of what is happening in Israel on US President Biden, fifth column Democratic Jews and the "liberal media".  Here is some information on how  the latest round of Hamas impotence began]

Part 1

Jerusalem was also seeing positive changes. For the past five years, the government and municipality allocated a large amount of the budget for closing social gaps between the western and eastern parts of the city, with investments in infrastructure, education and quality employment. Every day we were building the bridges that should have been built years ago, with civil society leaders, with spiritual leaders, and local muktars. We are planning a high-tech park in Wadi Jos as well as hotels and commercial centers in order to improve the lives of east Jerusalemites.

So what happened? How did we get here?

The conventional wisdom, until the rockets started to fall, is that it all started because of Sheikh Jarrah, with the impending expulsion of four Palestinian families in a neighborhood that had once been Jewish and called Shimon Hatzadik. This is one of the most misunderstood and misrepresented aspects of this sad story. The expulsion became the focus of much criticism against Israel for essentially a real estate property dispute that was commandeered by the Palestinian leadership for their own sinister aims of painting Israel in a negative light and scoring political points.

True, there is a property dispute involving Jews: A Jewish Sefardi trust can prove ownership of these houses from before the establishment of the State of Israel, while the Palestinian families living there cannot. After the illegal occupation of Jordan into east Jerusalem in 1948, these houses were handed over to whoever wanted to live in them. War is cruel – it kills and displaces people.

Those Jewish families were displaced and some members even killed during the war. The families that moved in did so knowing they had no ownership rights - even their lawyers understood that legally they were squatting.

In the 1980s, the land ownership cases were initiated. The Palestinian families were offered a fair compromise: Declare a protected tenancy and you can stay. They originally agreed. Later, as Palestinian Authority lawyers got involved, they influenced the families to reject compromise, knowing the families would lose. The Palestinian Authority knew these families would be expelled but were quite happy to score cheap political points on the backs of these residents. The PA has always been prepared to steamroll the individual for the sake of the "cause." They care little for the fate of these families. The court decisions have served their political agenda.

The added bonus for the PA is that this crisis is a perfect distraction from the fact the officials have canceled yet another election and are going into the 17th year of a four-year term. For that, too, Jerusalem was blamed. The excuse was that the Israeli government would not allow the Arab residents of the city to vote. As far as any of us know, there was never a formal request put in by the PA to the Israeli government. However, even if it were true that Israel would not allow the postal polling, that would only influence some 6,000 votes, as the main voting majority are free to vote in any of the PA neighborhoods near Jerusalem. That’s 6,000 out of 160,000 votes!

(full article online)









						How did we get here? - opinion
					

Despite the political instability and multiple elections, things were looking up.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 2

Cue in Hamas: Hamas and its perpetual backer Iran have been looking for an excuse for a confrontation for a while now. They have watched helplessly as the Abraham Accords flourished and have seen how the Israeli-Palestinian conflict has been downgraded to the bottom of everyone's priority list. They are concerned that, for the first time in history, Israeli Arabs would serve in an Israeli government – never mind that the party currently holding the balance of power in Israel is a light incarnation of their movement, the Muslim Brotherhood. And if that wasn’t enough, Iran is still reeling from an electrical "work accident" in their Natanz nuclear plant that showcased their vulnerability.

So, what is the best way to drive a wedge between Jews and Muslims, between Israel and the Arab world? Start a war, do it on Ramadan when religious fervor is high, and start in Al Quds (Jerusalem), where everyone will support you, and your political organization will be seen as the true defenders of the faith. Throw in an ill-planned police barricade situation in Damascus Gate on Ramadan for crowd-control purposes on the heels of the Meron tragedy a week before, and you have the perfect storm.

First fire a rocket in Jerusalem, and you create the linkage from the get-go, never mind that Jerusalem has a large Muslim population.

Once you connect this to Al Aqsa you have a justification – it’s actually kind of a brilliant strategy. The intifada of 2001 was also called the Al Aqsa intifada – by linking the two, you get popular support and, at the same time, the whole Muslim world is on your side. The images of Israel's heavy air power of course help tell the narrative of the victimhood that everyone has bought lock, stock and barrel since 1967. Here we go again. Needless deaths for a Hamas political campaign against Fatah and Iran's proxy war with the West.

(full article online)









						How did we get here? - opinion
					

Despite the political instability and multiple elections, things were looking up.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Co-existence 2.0, what was will no longer be
					

In the past years 'coexistence' was a hot commodity, highly popular among liberal, progressive NGO’s and donors. It was a chimera. Op-ed..




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas never needs a special occasion to bombard Israel with rockets. Yet the progressive narrative connects the terrorist group’s current onslaught to eviction proceedings in Israeli courts concerning a few properties in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah. Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren claim these are stark human-rights violations by the Israeli government, and illegal under international law. Even the State Department expressed “serious concern.”

The truth about Sheikh Jarrah is the opposite. It is an ordinary property dispute between private parties. The Jewish claimants’ ownership of the few plots of land has been confirmed repeatedly in court, following laws that apply equally regardless of ethnicity. Israeli courts have gone out of their way to avoid evicting the Palestinian residents who haven’t paid rent for half a century.

In the case now before Israel’s Supreme Court, the owner is an Israeli corporation with Jewish owners whose chain of title is documented back to an original purchase in 1875. Until 1948, the neighborhood now known as Sheikh Jarrah was home to both Jewish and Arab communities. Jordan invaded Israel in 1948 and occupied half of Jerusalem, expelling every one of its Jewish inhabitants and seizing their property.

When Israel reunited Jerusalem and ended the Jordanian occupation in 1967, it had to decide what to do with these properties. In the many cases in which Jordan had officially transferred the title of Jewish-owned properties to Palestinians, Israel respected the new titles—and still does—even though they are based on forcible takings in a war of aggression followed by ethnic cleansing against Jews. Where title had never been transferred, however, Israel returned properties to their owners. Critics of Israel claim that Arabs can’t recover property under the same law, but the law is entirely neutral—it is simply the case that Jordan took property from Jews, not Palestinians.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Almost Nothing You’ve Heard About Evictions in Jerusalem Is True
					

Neutral application of property law becomes an international incident because a landlord is a Jew.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not to mention a Pakistani actress with 1.2 million followersadmiringly shared a fake Hitler quote, "'I would have killed all the Jews of the world… but I kept some to show the world why I killed them."  To make it clear, she added, "Free Palestine."

This isn't about Gaza.  We've never seen such hate after any Western action in Syria or Afghanistan. No British crowds marching through malls to protest airstrikes in Iraq.

This is bigotry in its most ugly, rawest form. 

Gaza is an excuse to find a socially acceptable way to publicly express Jew-hatred while pretending that your hate is righteous.

And while it is more subtle, that is exactly what is behind nearly all the obsessive hate of Israel we see every day of every year.  Nothing else explains this level of hate, and clearly it isn't because of the supposed victims - Arab persecution of Palestinians is ignored by the anti-Israel crowd as well. 

The way we know that anti-Zionism is antisemitism is that the anti-Israel Leftists who swear up and down that they are against antisemitism have not said a word about these incidents. And certainly none of them have popped up and said they would protect the Jewish right to counter-protest or even walk around unmolested.

(full article online)









						A wave of blatant antisemitism - and the "anti-racists" of the Left are sickeningly silent
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times also hires freelance photographers in Gaza who have every incentive to show Israel in a bad light and ignore Hamas war crimes like shooting rockets from populated areas. The NYT is highlighting obviously staged photos as well, like this one, with a bassinet that somehow landed right side up, meters  away from the demolished building that supposedly housed it - and without a speck of dust on it. The photographer was also amazingly lucky to find a photogenic, sad boy who just happened to be walking right in front of it, but to the side, so we could see both. 

(full article online)









						Fauxtography returns in Gaza, eagerly published by the NYT
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.

2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.

3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.

4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.

5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
   Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
   Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
   Some 35 mortars hit.

6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.

7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.

8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
    Dozens of command rooms hit.
    9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.

9. Enemy raids, 
    Dozens of attack tunnels
    Dozens of anti-tank attacks
    7 aerial threats
    2 naval threats prevented.

10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.

(full article online)









						The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.
> 
> 2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.
> 
> 3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.
> 
> 4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.
> 
> 5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
> Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
> Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
> Some 35 mortars hit.
> 
> 6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.
> 
> 7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.
> 
> 8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
> Dozens of command rooms hit.
> 9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.
> 
> 9. Enemy raids,
> Dozens of attack tunnels
> Dozens of anti-tank attacks
> 7 aerial threats
> 2 naval threats prevented.
> 
> 10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Reruns. We have seen this before.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.
> 
> 2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.
> 
> 3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.
> 
> 4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.
> 
> 5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
> Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
> Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
> Some 35 mortars hit.
> 
> 6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.
> 
> 7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.
> 
> 8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
> Dozens of command rooms hit.
> 9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.
> 
> 9. Enemy raids,
> Dozens of attack tunnels
> Dozens of anti-tank attacks
> 7 aerial threats
> 2 naval threats prevented.
> 
> 10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reruns. We have seen this before.
Click to expand...

We have seen this before. The Islamic terrorists will beg the international community for welfare money to rearm and resupply.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The education and beliefs do not end, and will never stop]











						Pakistani MPs call to nuke Israel, quote Hitler, refer to Protocols
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com
				





Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.
> 
> 2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.
> 
> 3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.
> 
> 4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.
> 
> 5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
> Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
> Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
> Some 35 mortars hit.
> 
> 6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.
> 
> 7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.
> 
> 8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
> Dozens of command rooms hit.
> 9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.
> 
> 9. Enemy raids,
> Dozens of attack tunnels
> Dozens of anti-tank attacks
> 7 aerial threats
> 2 naval threats prevented.
> 
> 10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reruns. We have seen this before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have seen this before. The Islamic terrorists will beg the international community for welfare money to rearm and resupply.
Click to expand...

They do not need to beg.  They are freely being offered "reconstruction" number????


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> [ The education and beliefs do not end, and will never stop]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani MPs call to nuke Israel, quote Hitler, refer to Protocols
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.
> 
> 2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.
> 
> 3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.
> 
> 4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.
> 
> 5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
> Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
> Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
> Some 35 mortars hit.
> 
> 6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.
> 
> 7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.
> 
> 8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
> Dozens of command rooms hit.
> 9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.
> 
> 9. Enemy raids,
> Dozens of attack tunnels
> Dozens of anti-tank attacks
> 7 aerial threats
> 2 naval threats prevented.
> 
> 10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reruns. We have seen this before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have seen this before. The Islamic terrorists will beg the international community for welfare money to rearm and resupply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do not need to beg.  They are freely being offered "reconstruction" number????
Click to expand...

Many may not know this but "reconstruction money" translates from the Arabic phrase, "what's the over / under on how much money we will make for dead Pallys on a per-head basis".... roughly translated.


----------



## Sixties Fan

They have issued guidelines for how reporters of Middle Eastern descent should slant their stories. For example:




> All reporting should take into consideration that Israel occupies Palestinian territory, and that Palestinians — whether they live in the West Bank, Gaza or inside Israel — are subject to an unjust and unequal system...
> 
> Avoid “both sides” framing. Recognize the power imbalance between Israel and the Palestinian people.
> 
> Do not call Gaza “Hamas-controlled.” It is sufficient to say “Gaza,” or “Gaza’s Health Ministry,” for example.
> 
> Replace “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” with “forced removal.” The terms “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” suggest a disagreement between a landlord and tenant,  obscuring the Israeli government’s efforts to forcibly displace Jerusalem’s Palestinian population.
> 
> Be cognizant of how you’re identifying Palestinians. Do not use the identifiers “Arab-Israeli” or “Israeli-Arab,” unless requested by the individuals described. Instead use “Palestinian citizen of Israel” if that applies, or “Palestinian.” Also recognize Palestinians represent multiple faith backgrounds, including Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Samaritan, Baha’i and others. Ignoring this diversity perpetuates the misleading notion that the conflict is a religious one between Jews and Muslims rather than political in nature.



(full article online)









						Arab/ME journalists association issues guidelines for how reporters of Middle Eastern descent should slant their stories against Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

You mention the BBC not welcoming you anymore, and today you contribute mostly to British and global media outlets that are on the right. What does the institutional bias against Israel emanate from?​Those attitudes are ingrained at big media institutions, probably since 1967, when the narrative emerged that Israel had become the big bully. Journalists at the BBC are left-orientated, and they have a strong negative perspective on Israel. It’s an attitude that is ingrained at the British Foreign Office, as well as in large sections of academia. In those worlds, the immediate reaction to conflict in the Middle East is that Israel must be doing something bad.

Anti-Semitism plays a part, but in Britain, it’s also because oil interests made sections of the government traditionally more pro-Arab.

The Foreign Office is a major player when it comes to policy on Israel. Where did the anti-Israel agenda come across in dealing with them?​There’s a section of the UK Foreign Office — not all of it — that takes these attitudes. That group is known as the “Camel Corps” for their pro-Arab leanings, and they pushed back strongly on my early efforts to share intelligence with Israel.

(full article online)









						British Defender
					

Colonel Richard Kemp, a retired British Army officer, is practically alone as he explains why the IDF is the “world’s most moral army.” But his military expertise makes him hard to silence and too authoritative to ignore




					mishpacha.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Instead, advocates for Israel ought to own-up to Israel’s strength. Admit to it and articulate how that strength is rightfully and wisely being used to fight Iran and Islamic jihadism – a challenge that the West faces too. After all, Israel is fighting the people that celebrated Bin Laden’s attacks on New York, Washington, Paris and elsewhere.

Remember David Ben-Gurion’s famous adage about the messianic era when the lion will lie down with the lamb, as per Isaiah? “That will be great,” said Ben-Gurion, “as long as Israel is the lion.”

So never apologize for Israel’s use of “disproportionate” force. Instead, articulate the reasons why Israel must be the “lion” and use overwhelming force to deter enemies and defend its homeland, and do not be shy about this. Agonize a bit over the need to be a ferocious military power, if you must, but never ask for forgiveness. When fighting against the genocidal Hamas and other enemies of Western civilization, Israel need not pull its punches just to win a nice guy award.

Third, history matters. Israel’s War of Independence and the Six Day War were not instances of Israeli aggression, but defensive wars. Settlements are not colonialist outposts, but expressions of the Jewish right of return to ancestral lands. Israel placed three full-scale peace proposals on the table over the past 15 years involving Palestinian independence and almost-complete West Bank dominion, but Palestinians rejected all offers and prefer to fight on

(full article online)









						How to defend Israel: Do not claim victimhood or deny power - opinion
					

Israel is fighting Islamic jihadism just like the West.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Majority of Americans side with Israel, favor aid, arms sales - poll
					

For the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, 59% of respondents they sided more with Israel, while 24% said they support more the Palestinians.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Over 100km of Hamas' underground defensive tunnel system ("the Metro") destroyed.
> 
> 2. 5 senior Hamas and PIJ division commanders taken out.
> 
> 3. Some 20 high and medium ranking Hamas and PIJ operatives taken out.
> 
> 4. Some 200 terrorists reportedly taken out.
> 
> 5. Some 340 steep-shooting-range capabilities hit.
> Some 230 surface-to-surface rockets hit.
> Some 70 multi-barreled rocket launchers hit.
> Some 35 mortars hit.
> 
> 6. R&D operatives, workshops and development centers severely hit.
> 
> 7. 10 Hamas government offices, 11 interior offices and 5 terror-funding banks hit.
> 
> 8. Dozens of terror camps and outposts hit.
> Dozens of command rooms hit.
> 9 multi-story buildings, used for terrorist activity, hit.
> 
> 9. Enemy raids,
> Dozens of attack tunnels
> Dozens of anti-tank attacks
> 7 aerial threats
> 2 naval threats prevented.
> 
> 10. 90% of rockets fired at Israel intercepted.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF lists its accomplishments during the operation
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reruns. We have seen this before.
Click to expand...

Well, that’s true. The Islamic terrorists spend huge portions of their welfare  payments on tunnel building for the purpose of offensive gee-had. Those tunnels are destroyed by the IDF during anti gee-had operations. Then the Islamic terrorists build new tunnels to be destroyed later.

I suppose the Islamic terrorists just presume the welfare money will keep flowing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The national director emeritus of the Anti-Defamation League, Abraham Foxman, has publicly canceled his subscription to the New York Times, explaining in a tweet: “Today’s blood libel of Israel and the Jewish people on the front page is enough.”

Foxman verified the authenticity of the tweet — and the cancellation — in an email to The Algemeiner. He said the phone operator who accepted his call asked his reason for cancelling, and he replied that the reason was the paper’s bias against Israel and the Friday front-page package, which displayed photographs of mostly Arab children that the newspaper said had been killed primarily by Israel in the recent Israel-Gaza war.


ACCUSING JEWS OF KILLING GENTILE CHILDREN IS A CLASSICAL ANTISEMITIC TROPE. EVEN THE TIMES’ OWN COLUMNIST, BRET STEPHENS, WROTE IN A RECENT PIECE, “THE ACCUSATIONS MADE AGAINST ISRAEL — STEALING PALESTINIAN LAND (DESPITE THE FACT THAT ISRAEL VACATED THE TERRITORY FROM WHICH IT WAS SUBSEQUENTLY ATTACKED) AND WANTON VIOLENCE AGAINST PALESTINIAN CIVILIANS, PARTICULARLY CHILDREN (DESPITE THE FACT THAT ISRAEL REGULARLY WARNED ITS TARGETS TO VACATE BUILDINGS BEFORE TARGETING THEM) — CAN’T HELP BUT MAKE ME THINK OF ANCIENT LIBELS ABOUT JEWISH GREED AND BLOODLUST.”

FOXMAN’S ANNOUNCEMENT CAUSED A SENSATION ON TWITTER, WHERE IT GENERATED THOUSANDS OF INTERACTIONS BARELY HOURS AFTER IT WAS POSTED ON THE FRIDAY AFTERNOON BEFORE A HOLIDAY WEEKEND.

(full article online)









						Abe Foxman Cancels New York Times Subscription Over Front-Page ‘Blood Libel,’ Anti-Israel Bias
					

ADL National Director Emeritus Abe Foxman. Photo: ADL The national director emeritus of the Anti-Defamation League, Abraham Foxman, has publicly …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

May 28th


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Is it 1939 again?  But not in Germany, but all over the world this time?   Jew hatred from Christian and Muslims is reaching a peak again.  Nothing new on this planet , for the past 2000 years, which lives and breathes Jew hatred for everything wrong with their lives ]


----------



## Hollie

As we see with near daily incitement, the Pally’s still have this notion that the writ of the 7th century warlord they worship and the notion of _waqf_ still is perceived as an entitlement to the pious Moslem. 











						Fatah: “Palestine from the Sea to the River” – will be liberated | PMW Analysis
					

“The liberation of Palestine – Palestine from the [Mediterranean] Sea to the [Jordan] River, Palestine which is Arab and Islamic. It will remain ours.”




					www.palwatch.org
				





Fatah: “Palestine from the Sea to the River” – will be liberated​Itamar Marcus  | May 30, 2021




*“The liberation of Palestine – Palestine from the [Mediterranean] Sea to the [Jordan] River, Palestine which is Arab and Islamic. It will remain ours.”*​
Toward the end of the recent Fatah/Hamas riot and rocket war, a Fatah official repeated what Palestinian Media Watch has pointed out repeatedly over the last two and a half decades: Fatah - like Hamas - tells Palestinians that Fatah’s ultimate goal is Israel's destruction.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Darn, where is that Israeli Apartheid? ]

At Rambam Medical Center in Haifa, the mixed staff launched a joint social media campaign showcasing Jews and Arabs working together, displaying messages of peace in Hebrew and in Arabic.

In a special message to the staff, Rambam Director General Dr. Michael Halbertal stressed the importance of solidarity and cooperation, urging them not to lose sight of the hospital staff’s main goal – helping people.









						Jewish and Arab Health Professionals in Israel Unite in Solidarity | United with Israel
					

Medical staff at hospitals in Israel call for peaceful coexistence and cooperation between Jews and Arabs against the backdrop of growing conflict.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Towns in Northern Israel Rally to Aid of Meron Disaster Survivors | United with Israel
					

'Our hearts go out to the families, out of responsibility, solidarity and out of a belief in human equality, a refreshment station and water for the evacuees from Mount Meron.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

How it was all done.

*The first step* erased the old declaration that the 'West Bank' and Gaza were not occupied (by Jordan and Egypt.)

*Next*, a declaration was inserted that the territories were occupied (by Israel).

*Finally,* a declaration was inserted that the Palestinian people are sworn to liberate their occupied homeland.

*Still there remained* the shameful Article 7 in the Charter. It contained the offending words: “Jews of Palestinian origin are considered Palestinians.” Palestinian Jews were an impossible thing. After deleting them, the PLO wrote in a definition with a grudge. Palestinians were now “those who had resided in Palestine until the beginning of the Zionist invasion.” So at a stroke of the pen Palestinian Jews became invaders.

Immediately the world tuned into the new Palestinians dispossessed, and turned against the new culprit, the Jewish occupiers. Palestinian leaders in perpetuity lost no time decorating, enlarging and tidying up their tale of Jews who’d swept down from Europe to put the indigenous people under their colonial boot. From there it was a quickstep to the accepted wisdom of Occupied Palestinian Territories.

Yet OPT developed into more than a risible lie. It acquired the power to create facts on the ground.


For one thing, the international community adopted OPT.
For another, a vocal section of the Diaspora, even Israelis, nailed their colors to the mast.
Thirdly, an economic bubble developed around OPT. Monthly pay slips of untold thousands of UN staffers came to depend on this real estate. UNWRA alone developed into an employment agency on a grand scale. In the private sector, hundreds of human rights entities and their workers would be the poorer without OPT.
The world over OPT is the article of faith on which anti-Zionists peg their zeal. Their god commands them to hate Zionism and revere Palestinians. Hence the now entrenched policies and demands: label products from the OPT; boycott Israel and divest from OPT companies.

(full article online)









						The lie that eternally bugs Israel
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Manual on the Rules of Warfare (2006) states:


> The fundamental rule is that war should be conducted between armies and each army should only attack the army of the enemy. A military target is any target that, if attacked, would damage the military competence/fitness of the other side. ...Every soldier (including women soldiers!) in the enemy’s army is a legitimate military target to be attacked on and away from the battlefield.


So while the question of exactly what is allowed in a war against terror groups who do not adhere to the laws of war themselves is complex, the UN's assertion that there is no difference in the legality of attacking civilians and members of armed groups is clearly wrong - whether one considers them to be combatants or whether one considers them to be civilians engaging in hostilities. 

(full article online)









						The UN makes up another international law against Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

And because Egypt wanted to maintain that fiction, it refused a cease fire demand from the UN - ensuring that it would lose far more territory:






(full article online)









						Arab pride: Egypt told the world it was winning the 1967 war
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Six Day War: When Israel reclaimed Jerusalem, its eternal capital
					

HISTORICAL PERSPECTIVE: Retracing the 54-year-old events leading to Israel's stunning 1967 victory




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Day War: When Israel reclaimed Jerusalem, its eternal capital
> 
> 
> HISTORICAL PERSPECTIVE: Retracing the 54-year-old events leading to Israel's stunning 1967 victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Yeah, but all the good Egyptian troops were out of town.
Otherwise Israel would have lost.


Right   surada?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is not an apartheid state per any definition of the word. 

Apartheid refers to the legal, political and societal structure of discrimination that the white minority of South African citizens imposed on the black and Asian South African citizens from 1948 to 1994. Disenfranchisement was followed by segregation, violence, imprisonment and overall oppression of the non-white majority - a pretty evil affair, to say the least. 



Israel, on the other hand, has always been a free and open society where individuals in minority groups are accepted in the realms of public leadership, the arts, healthcare, academic institutions and business.

So, why do so many mainstream voices such as Human Rights Watch (HRW,) the World Council of Churches, particular US politicians, and even Desmond Tutu, who experienced apartheid firsthand, all cling to such a lie? And, if Israeli apartheid is so easy to disprove, why is it prominently featured in contemporary discourse about Israel?

The answer is both simple and complicated. Ignorance and bigotry can easily explain this phenomenon, but the great debate has become so entangled in the language of the “oppressed” versus the “oppressor” that we need to focus on what these people are actually advocating and not merely attack the language games they play. 

WHAT DOES it mean when someone libels Israel by comparing it to the abject evil of South African apartheid? It does a few things simultaneously: it legitimizes opinions hostile toward Israel’s existence that would otherwise be unacceptable in popular discourse regarding other liberal democracies, appropriates actual oppression under apartheid in South Africa, whitewashes and justifies violence against Israelis in the name of “self-defense,” and contributes to the widespread sense of perpetual victimhood found throughout Palestinian communities.

This claim to violence as a defensive measure is particularly dubious. The legitimacy of violence as a form of protest has long been disputed as it undermines democracy at the altar of the mob. In some contexts, it’s been used to justify attacks on police in the US, in others, to weaponize children against Israel. Of course, the immorality of indiscriminate violence poses a big problem for proponents of this kind of political expression, but in the context of Palestinian “armed resistance,” something else is at play. If a group justifies its use of violence as an act of defense, but lies about what prompted said defense, all that’s left is the violence. 

(full article online)









						Apartheid libel is a cover to target Jews
					

If Israeli apartheid is so easy to disprove, why is it prominently featured in contemporary discourse about Israel?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

While pompous bluster is to be expected from the islamic terrorists occupying Gaza, Yahya ''_tunnel junkie_'' Sinwar was probably not blustering when he spoke of the ''next war''. 

The 11 day drubbing taken by the islamic terrorists is going to be very profitable.  The islamic terrorists stand to be rewarded with perhaps billions of dollars in aid money if those pledges actually materialize. Those dead pallys are worth a fortune... in a non-breathing configuration. 












						Hamas Chief Denies Israel Destroyed Tunnel Network, Says Next War Will 'Reshape' Mideast
					

Hamas chief Yahya Sinwar said his terror group had only shown half its strength during the recent 11-day war with Israel, but...




					www.breitbart.com
				




Hamas Chief Denies Israel Destroyed Tunnel Network, Says Next War Will ‘Reshape’ Mideast​






MAHMUD HAMS/AFP/Getty
DEBORAH BRAND6 Jun 202170
3:35
Hamas chief Yahya Sinwar over the weekend said his terror group had only shown half its strength during the recent 11-day war with Israel, but still claimed to turn Tel Aviv “into a rag.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

On June 6, 1967, Egypt (and Jordan) accused the United States and Britain of behind behind the airstrikes that destroyed the Egyptian air force.

The United States emphatically denied it.





Egypt was clearly embarrassed that the Jews could have been winning the war in such a dominating fashion, and this lie was to save face in the Arab world.

This backfired. Badly.

Two days later, Israel played a phone conversation between Egypt's President Nasser and Jordan's King Hussein where they hatched the story.

(full article online)









						When Israel exposed Nasser and King Hussein as liars in 1967
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are some New York Times articles about how the few remaining Jews were jailed, threatened and killed in Arab countries in the wake of the 1967 Six Day War.

Even as these abuses were happening, the Arabs were insisting that they weren't anti-Jewish, just anti-Zionist.

(full article online)









						Jews attacked, arrested in Arab countries in wake of Six Day War
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

An amorphous black shape in the form of the Pally Shame Sack was purported to have a voice.

Mother Of Al-Qassam Brigades Commander Mus'ab Hajjaj, Killed In Recent Fighting: May The Hands Of The Jews Be Paralyzed, Their Hearts Ripped Out, Their Eyes Gouged​








						Mother Of Al-Qassam Brigades Commander Mus'ab Hajjaj, Killed In Recent Fighting: May The Hands Of The Jews Be Paralyzed, Their Hearts Ripped Out, Their Eyes Gouged
					

Umm Mus'ab Hajjaj, the wife of a Hamas "martyr" and mother of Mus'ab Hajjaj, a commander in the Al-Qassam Brigades, who ...




					www.memri.org
				





At least she’s past her breeding years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bild (German) has a report on incitement and antisemitism in Palestinian Authority textbooks that has been suppressed by the EU:




> _Why is this report still under wraps?_
> 
> The EU Commission is still keeping an investigation report it commissioned into Palestinian textbooks under lock and key. From the report it becomes clear: Palestinian children are brought up in class with anti-Semitic agitation and incited to violence - financed by the EU!
> 
> BILD has seen the full report.
> 
> In 2019, Federica Mogherini, then the EU foreign affairs representative, commissioned a large study to clarify what is actually taught in Palestinian schoolbooks. The Georg Eckert Institute was commissioned for international textbook research, but its report has still not been published.
> 
> ︎For their almost 200-page report, the researchers examined 156 textbooks and 16 teaching instructions published by the Palestinian Ministry of Education between 2017 and 2019. Since ongoing changes were made in school books from 2016 onwards, 18 other books that were published in 2020 were examined, the researchers write in a preliminary remark.
> 
> A “narrative” of “resistance” would be used in the “Israeli-Palestinian conflict”.
> 
> What this "resistance" looks like can then be seen in numerous examples.
> 
> So there are always times in which the “Palestinian liberation struggle” is referred to as “jihad”. Both killed Palestinian civilians and terrorists are referred to as “martyrs”.





> (full article online)











						The EU has suppressed a report on incitement in Palestinian textbooks
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ United for Allah, United for Supremacy. Can we find a people more united for a common cause than the Muslims against their perpetual enemies.......The Jews? 
Not even the Christians match their desire to destroy Israel and all the Jews]

_Al-Masirah TV (Houthis-Yemen) aired a video titled: "From Yemen... Fire Your Rocket Towards Tel Aviv" on June 8, 2021, as part of "the Popular Campaign to Support Palestine." In the animated video, money bills enter a collection box, which is connected by electric wires to a rocket launch-pad. A Qassam rocket is launched, overpassing Yemeni and Palestinian flags, and hits an iron-made dome marked with an Israeli flag. The dome is completely destroyed.

(full article online)









						Houthi TV Airs Fundraising Campaign For Hamas Rockets To Be 'Fired Towards Tel Aviv'
					

Al-Masirah TV (Houthis-Yemen) aired a video titled: "From Yemen... Fire Your Rocket Towards Tel Aviv" on June 8, 2021, a...




					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most Americans Say ‘Cut Off Palestinian Aid Until Terror Stops’: New Survey | United with Israel
					

Sixty-one percent of Americans think the country should suspend aid to the Palestinian Authority until it stops incentivizing terror attacks in Israel through its 'pay for slay' program.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The European Union released its delayed report on Palestinian textbooks on Thursday, confirming that Palestinian Authority textbooks contain anti-Semitism and incitement to violence.

“The report has been released after three declarations of the European parliament condemning anti-Semitism and hate in the P.A. curriculum, dozens of questions in parliaments around Europe and the E.U. sitting on the final version for months,” said IMPACT-se CEO Marcus Sheff.


“While deeply flawed, it states what has been obvious to all for years: that the Palestinian Authority systematically incites over a million children to anti-Semitism, hate and violence every school day. The question remains: Will the E.U. finally take action to condition funding to the Palestinian authority on reforms to the curriculum as the European parliament has demanded?”

According to IMPACT-se, the report “confirms that anti-Semitism, glorification of terrorists and their acts, calls to jihad and martyrdom, negation of Israel’s existence and messages which exacerbate the conflict are present throughout the P.A. curriculum.” However, the watchdog group said that the E.U. report also has “serious shortcomings” in terms of how it presents its findings and what it missed.

(full article online)









						EU releases delayed report confirming incitement, anti-Semitism in Palestinian textbooks
					

It comes after a group of nearly two-dozen European lawmakers sent a letter to the president of the E.U. Commission, Ursula von der Leyen, demanding the withholding of aid until such content ends.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Tomorrow, the UN Human Rights Council opens a three-week session with an agenda item on only one nation: Israel,” Neuer wrote on Twitter. “There is no agenda item on Saudi Arabia, Zimbabwe, Pakistan, Algeria, Hamas, Turkey, Russia, Egypt, China, Qatar, Cuba, Syria, Iran…”

(full article online)









						UN Human Rights Council singles out Israel yet again
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Hollie

It seems the Germans are understanding that the hate exported by Pallys / pro-islamic terrorist minions can escalate quickly if not addressed. 











						Germany bans Hamas flag after antisemitic incidents occurred amid strife
					

The report stated that the law was proposed by Chancellor Angela Merkel's Christian Democratic Union party.




					www.jpost.com
				




The German government banned the flag of Hamas this week following a spat of antisemitic incidents that took place during the pro-Palestinian protests that took place in the country during the most recent escalation between Israel and allied terror groups in the Gaza Strip last month.

According to Deutsche Welle, citing the _Welt am Sonntag_ newspaper, all parties in the coalition of the German government agreed that the symbol should be marked as a symbol of hate following the antisemitic incidents – even though one party raised the constitutional ramifications that could arise from such as ban.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Be prepared for the 2021 Olympics where some commentators may behave just like this one ]

On social media and in some left-wing publications, Basiana’s commentary was celebrated as a rare case of demanding accountability from Israel. The news site _Contrainformacion _praised it as “truths that hit like fists.”

ACOM, a pro-Israel organization in Spain, accused _TV3 _of singling out Israel due to antisemitism.

The event’s second-place winners were from Belarus, often referred to as Europe’s last dictatorship and where mass arrests and violence against pro-democracy protesters took place earlier this year.

“It is unsurprising that _TV3_, a mouthpiece for supremacist and hostile feelings toward Spanish people, again disseminates antisemitic libels,” ACOM wrote on Twitter. It was a reference to the perceived support of _TV3 _for the Catalonian separatist cause, which in 2017 led to a failed attempt by the government to break away from Spain.

Daniel Sirera, a former politician for the center-right Popular Party and a journalist in Catalonia, tweeted that Basiana had engaged in “unethical behavior by dragging politics into sports.”

And Marc Villanueva, a writer for the _El Nacional_ paper, said that linking the athletes to the politics of their country “is as unfair as linking Basiana, who competed in the Spanish national team, to the taking of political prisoners by Spanish authorities” in Catalonia, he wrote.

(full article online)









						As Israeli swimmers took 4th place in Olympic trial, TV commentator blasts their country
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After a deluge of dire warnings from Hamas, its mouthpiece, Qatar’s AlJazeera (especially in Arabic), most of the Israeli media, and an array of politicians on the Israeli left, the violent eruption expected to be produced by the festive parading by Israelis of flags near the Damascus Gate turned out to be a non-event. The announcement by Hamas’s Yahya Sinwar and Fatah’s Mahmoud Abbas of yet another “day of rage” failed to ignite either Jerusalem’s Arab residents or Israel’s Arab citizens elsewhere in the country.

The day after stands in sharp contrast to what happened when Israel made two major concessions one month ago—postponing both a civil court matter over ownership and usage of property in Sheikh Jarrakh and the march of the flags on Jerusalem Day, which honors the unification of Jerusalem under the sovereignty of the State of Israel. To these concessions, Hamas responded by firing rockets toward Jerusalem, and some of Israel’s Arab citizens unleashed vicious attacks on their fellow Israeli Jewish citizens over a period of several days (compared to a much smaller number of equally barbaric attacks on Arabs in response). The violence escalated to 11 days of serious fighting in which over 4,000 missiles were launched at Israeli civilian targets.

Israel’s relatively short history is full of evidence that concessions to implacable enemies lead to violence and increased costs in terms of human life and property, while holding firm leads to calm.

(full article online)









						Concessions to Hamas Lead to Violence. Holding Firm Leads to Calm
					

BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 2,075, June 18, 2021EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: Israeli concessions in Jerusalem led to the recent outbreak of serious fighting, but insisting on the flag parade led to r




					besacenter.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Be prepared for the 2021 Olympics where some commentators may behave just like this one ]
> 
> On social media and in some left-wing publications, Basiana’s commentary was celebrated as a rare case of demanding accountability from Israel. The news site _Contrainformacion _praised it as “truths that hit like fists.”
> 
> ACOM, a pro-Israel organization in Spain, accused _TV3 _of singling out Israel due to antisemitism.
> 
> The event’s second-place winners were from Belarus, often referred to as Europe’s last dictatorship and where mass arrests and violence against pro-democracy protesters took place earlier this year.
> 
> “It is unsurprising that _TV3_, a mouthpiece for supremacist and hostile feelings toward Spanish people, again disseminates antisemitic libels,” ACOM wrote on Twitter. It was a reference to the perceived support of _TV3 _for the Catalonian separatist cause, which in 2017 led to a failed attempt by the government to break away from Spain.
> 
> Daniel Sirera, a former politician for the center-right Popular Party and a journalist in Catalonia, tweeted that Basiana had engaged in “unethical behavior by dragging politics into sports.”
> 
> And Marc Villanueva, a writer for the _El Nacional_ paper, said that linking the athletes to the politics of their country “is as unfair as linking Basiana, who competed in the Spanish national team, to the taking of political prisoners by Spanish authorities” in Catalonia, he wrote.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Israeli swimmers took 4th place in Olympic trial, TV commentator blasts their country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





Sixties Fan said:


> ACOM, a pro-Israel organization in Spain, accused _TV3 _of singling out Israel due to antisemitism.


The antisemitism card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Be prepared for the 2021 Olympics where some commentators may behave just like this one ]
> 
> On social media and in some left-wing publications, Basiana’s commentary was celebrated as a rare case of demanding accountability from Israel. The news site _Contrainformacion _praised it as “truths that hit like fists.”
> 
> ACOM, a pro-Israel organization in Spain, accused _TV3 _of singling out Israel due to antisemitism.
> 
> The event’s second-place winners were from Belarus, often referred to as Europe’s last dictatorship and where mass arrests and violence against pro-democracy protesters took place earlier this year.
> 
> “It is unsurprising that _TV3_, a mouthpiece for supremacist and hostile feelings toward Spanish people, again disseminates antisemitic libels,” ACOM wrote on Twitter. It was a reference to the perceived support of _TV3 _for the Catalonian separatist cause, which in 2017 led to a failed attempt by the government to break away from Spain.
> 
> Daniel Sirera, a former politician for the center-right Popular Party and a journalist in Catalonia, tweeted that Basiana had engaged in “unethical behavior by dragging politics into sports.”
> 
> And Marc Villanueva, a writer for the _El Nacional_ paper, said that linking the athletes to the politics of their country “is as unfair as linking Basiana, who competed in the Spanish national team, to the taking of political prisoners by Spanish authorities” in Catalonia, he wrote.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Israeli swimmers took 4th place in Olympic trial, TV commentator blasts their country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACOM, a pro-Israel organization in Spain, accused _TV3 _of singling out Israel due to antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The antisemitism card is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...

You can be comforted by the knowledge that it has been a staple of islamic ideology for1,400 years.


----------



## Hollie

I suppose Naftali Bennett is sending a message both to Iran and to the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank. If he choose to follow through with, for example, a devastating air campaign of targeted hits on the Islamic terrorist leadership when they attack again, that might go a long way toward making Mr. Muhammud's neighborhood a quieter place.  












						Bennett warns Hamas: ‘Our patience has run out’
					

Sporadic rocket fire won't be tolerated, PM says at memorial event for 2014 war in Gaza; vows to return remains of soldiers held by Hamas since conflict




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Prime Minister Naftali Bennett, speaking Sunday at a memorial ceremony for those killed in the 2014 war in the Gaza Strip, sent a message to the Hamas terror group, warning that Israel’s “patience has run out.”

In his first public state ceremony since taking over as prime minister, Bennett stressed that the new government would take a more aggressive approach in responding to violence from Gaza.


----------



## Sixties Fan

All indications are that the Arabs of Area A are happy to do business with the Jews of Area C. And the reality is that the Jews on the hilltops of Efrat can't come to Mohammed in Dheisheh, so Mohammed is coming to Efrat. 

Some Efratians are naïve. They see the local Arab desire for Jewish custom as tiny seeds of peace. 

Other Efratians are more like me. We think: They're happy to take our money, as long as we're here. They take pains to encourage our business. But they would, of course, much prefer we Jews would sink into the earth, disappear, and be gone for good, their giant Hebrew-lettered "Peace Center" signs notwithstanding. And they wouldn't mind lending a hand to making that happen, when push comes to shove.

(full article online)









						What are Relations Really Like Between Jews and Arabs in the Wild Wild Not West Bank (Judean Rose)
					

Are Jews and Arabs living completely separate lives in the territories?




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> All indications are that the Arabs of Area A are happy to do business with the Jews of Area C. And the reality is that the Jews on the hilltops of Efrat can't come to Mohammed in Dheisheh, so Mohammed is coming to Efrat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twenty years ago, in September 2001, the United Nations Human Rights Commission held a conference ostensibly to mark the end of the apartheid in South Africa and to adopt an auspicious plan to eliminate racism and discrimination worldwide. Instead, this mega-event, held in Durban, South Africa, launched a virulent wave of hate and antisemitism that continues to spread deadly poison. 

Durban had three frameworks -- diplomatic, youth and NGOs. At the diplomatic conference, when the proposed text -- singling out Israel with accusations of genocide, ethnic cleansing, war crimes and similar language --  was tabled, the American and Israel delegations walked out. The Europeans and Canadians stayed and brokered a revised text that greatly reduced but did not eliminate the anti-Israel focus. Whether or not this was the right decision continues to be debated -- by staying and compromising, the officials gave legitimacy to an illegitimate process. 

(full article online)









						20 Years after the UN’s Durban event, the antisemitism continues to grow
					

Today, the Durban NGO strategy is being implemented through attacks on different fronts.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.

In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.

With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.

---
Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.

Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.

(full article online)









						Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
					

The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8

The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:


military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:


14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16

(full article online)









						FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
					

Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |




					www.fdd.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org


If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org


FDD is an Israeli propaganda organization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
Click to expand...


Jordan won't take them back.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD is an Israeli propaganda organization.
Click to expand...

That's becoming another of your cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org











						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org


When Israel gives up their F16s


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org








						Israel: Sharon Investigation Urged
					

A criminal investigation into Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon´s role in the massacre of civilians in the Palestinian refugee camps of Sabra and Shatilla should be launched, Human Rights Watch urged.




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org


Consider first the case of an Israeli named Ami Popper. In May 1990, two years after the original publication of this book, Popper put on his army uniform and asked men waiting at a bus stop in a southern Israeli town for their identity cards. After confirming they were Arabs he lined them up and opened fire, killing seven. Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir immediately declared that the killings had no political significance, but were instead the act of a "deranged individual." Popper, however, was found sane and fit to stand trial. He is now serving a long prison sentence for murder and recently married the adopted daughter of Rabbi Meir Kahane's son, Benjamin Kahane, leader of the Kahane Chai (Kahane Lives) movement. Popper's sentence is the subject of regular appeals by settlers and other Jewish fundamentalists who demand his release as a "political prisoner."

Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.

With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process.

Taken out of context, both these murderous acts would appear as the deeds of madmen. Indeed in his first reaction to the Hebron mosque massacre, Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin accompanied his expressions of shock and shame, and of condolences to relatives of the victims, by echoing Yitzhak Shamir's characterization of the perpetrator as a "deranged person." But perhaps the most shocking and least well understood aspect of these massacres is that they were not the acts of deranged persons, but of psychologically normal individuals-individuals acting, however; in the context of a fundamentalist belief system so radically different from the liberal-humanitarian ethos shared by most Israelis and Americans that it can transform even the slaughter of defenseless people into a virtuous act. Goldstein's widow, for example, strongly objected to characterizations of her husband as deranged. "Don't let anyone say he was a psychopath," she said. "He planned to do this in order to stop the peace talks. He did this for the sake of the people of Israel


			For The Land and The Lord: Preface


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org


According to this new research, the conflict resulted in at least 1,109 Lebanese deaths, the vast majority of whom were civilians, 4,399 injured, and an estimated 1 million displaced. Hezbollah's indiscriminate rocket attacks on Israel, the subject of a separate Human Rights Watch report, Civilians under Assault: Hezbollah's Rocket Attacks on Israel during the 2006 War, resulted in the deaths of 43 Israeli civilians and 12 Israel Defense Forces (IDF) soldiers, as well as the wounding of hundreds of Israeli civilians




__





						Why They Died
					

Why They Died Civilian Casualties in Lebanon during the 2006 War




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org







__





						Israel: In-Depth Look at Gaza School Attacks
					

(Jerusalem) – Three Israeli attacks that damaged Gaza schools housing displaced people caused numerous civilian casualties in violation of the laws of war, Human Rights Watch said today. In the first in-depth documentation of the violations, Human Rights Watch investigated the three attacks...




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org











						Israel: Apparent War Crimes in Gaza
					

Israeli forces’ repeated use of lethal force in the Gaza Strip since March 30, 2018, against Palestinian demonstrators who posed no imminent threat to life may amount to war crimes.




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...

The facts of the attack as known are presented at a Web site I created at http://www.ariga.com/peacewatch/dy. Briefly, on April 9, 1948, the dissident Jewish Irgun and Lehi underground groups attacked the village of Deir Yassin, at the entrance to Jerusalem, though the village had had a defense pact with the Jewish agency. In the attack, four of the attackers and over a hundred villagers were killed, many of them women and children. According to an affidavit provided by an Irgun commander, about 80 prisoners were shot. A number of witnesses, Jewish and Arab, reported independently that a group of about 15 persons were taken to a quarry and shot. Me'ir Pail, a Palmach (Zionist underground) officer who spied on the attack, and two or three additional witnesses, reported women children and old men shot at close range. The Zionist executive apologized for this attack, which was done by forces not under its control. The Palestinians subsequently exacted revenge by killing about 80 Jews in a convoy to Hadassah hospital, and another 50 who had surrendered at Gush Etzion




__





						Deir Yassin: The Conflict as Mass Psychosis
					





					www.mideastweb.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...










						A Threshold Crossed
					

The 213-page report, “A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution,” examines Israel’s treatment of Palestinians. It presents the present-day reality of a single authority, the Israeli government, ruling primarily over the area between the Jordan River and...




					www.hrw.org
				



About 6.8 million Jewish Israelis and 6.8 million Palestinians live today between the Mediterranean Sea and Jordan River, an area encompassing Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT), the latter made up of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip. Throughout most of this area, Israel is the sole governing power; in the remainder, it exercises primary authority alongside limited Palestinian self-rule. Across these areas and in most aspects of life, Israeli authorities methodically privilege Jewish Israelis and discriminate against Palestinians. Laws, policies, and statements by leading Israeli officials make plain that the objective of maintaining Jewish Israeli control over demographics, political power, and land has long guided government policy. In pursuit of this goal, authorities have dispossessed, confined, forcibly separated, and subjugated Palestinians by virtue of their identity to varying degrees of intensity. In certain areas, as described in this report, these deprivations are so severe that they amount to the crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...










						They were only children: The Gaza conflict’s youngest victims
					

At least 69 children were killed in the Israel-Hamas war this month. This is who they were




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...










						Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict
					

Dozens of children have been killed in Gaza, and two have been killed in Israel. Here's what we know.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, the European Union handed UNRWA some $157,059,235—that’s in addition to the $1.52 billion paid through the European Neighbourhood Instrument (ENI) channeled through the PEGASE Direct Financial Support, the main E.U. financing instrument for Palestine, between 2017-2020, plus various other funds.
> 
> In addition to that, last year, Germany donated $210,384,339 to UNRWA (which has oversight of schools in the Palestinian territories), the U.K. donated $64,129,434, Sweden donated $60,420,012, France donated $22,986,067, Italy donated $17,714,100 and the list goes on.
> 
> With such vast sums flowing from Europe to the Palestinians, the Commission is coming under mounting pressure to prove that its funding is, as claimed, laying the groundwork for creating a viable independent Palestinian state that serves Palestine’s citizens. Education has been of particular concern, thanks to persistent evidence that the school system is being used to indoctrinate children.
> 
> ---
> Meanwhile, the P.A.—whose senior members have grown fabulously wealthy from all the funding poured into their coffers—is trapped between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, if they give in to demands to deliver a fit-for-purpose curriculum, the drive behind their Palestinian nationalist narrative will quickly falter, leading eventually to normalization with Israel and to their rule being toppled in favor of true moderate rule. On the other, if they brazen it out and have funding pulled, they risk an impoverished Palestinian population turning on them.
> 
> Either way, the true winners in both scenarios would be the children of Palestine, who might, at last, have a chance of receiving a reasonable education, setting them up for a prosperous life.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure on Europe about Palestinian textbooks is working
> 
> 
> The European Commission, whose commitment to the Palestinian cause is ideological, has nowhere to hide on the issue of the indoctrination of children in the P.A. to fear and hate Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they let the Palestinians go back home they would not have that expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan won't take them back.
Click to expand...

The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah) 
of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a 
high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar 
remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased 
it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will 
not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal 
to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71] 
The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took 
effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land 
they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved 
physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than 
offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant 
1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion, 
they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land 
of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land 
to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our 
(Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's 
half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost 
brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab 
peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.





						The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
					

The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...




					hal.archives-ouvertes.fr


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's becoming another of your cut and paste slogans.
Click to expand...

The FDD was outed by:
The Israel Lobby in the U.S. - Documentary by Al Jazeera​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the May 2021 Gaza conflict, several outside observers reported publicly on Hamas’ use of civilians as human shields for its weapons and fighters. The Associated Press found that “Palestinian fighters are clearly operating in built-up residential areas and have positioned tunnels, rocket launchers and command and control infrastructure in close proximity to schools, mosques and homes.”6 Each rocket launched at Israeli civilians from such sites entails two separate war crimes, violating the law of armed conflict’s prohibition on targeting civilians as well as the prohibition on using civilians as human shields.7 The Office of the United Nations Special Commissioner for the Middle East Peace Process likewise said: “Hamas & other militants’ indiscriminate launching of rockets & mortars from highly populated civilian neighborhoods into civilian population centers in Israel violates [the law of armed conflict] and must cease immediately.”8
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) catalogued numerous specific examples of human-shields use by Hamas, which included the following:
> 
> 
> military intelligence headquarters installed next to a kindergarten;
> weapons depots placed in various houses and apartment buildings;
> civilian apartment buildings used for military planning and operations; and
> weapons factories situated in the heart of densely populated civilian areas.9
> The IDF released photographs of several additional examples of human-shields use by Hamas, including:
> 
> 
> 14 rocket launchpads in a Gaza schoolyard;10
> a Hamas rocket launcher located next to a civilian building;11
> Hamas rockets launched from near a school;12
> Hamas military tunnel openings located near a hospital and a school;13
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located near a kindergarten and a mosque;14
> a Hamas military tunnel entrance located underneath a Gaza beachside hotel;15 and
> a Hamas military tunnel under a school.16
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | Hold Hamas Accountable for Human-Shields Use During the May 2021 Gaza War
> 
> 
> Analysis, Memos | June 23, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's becoming another of your cut and paste slogans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FDD was outed by:
> The Israel Lobby in the U.S. - Documentary by Al Jazeera​
Click to expand...

Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## sartre play

You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.


----------



## Sixties Fan

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.


The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.  

The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.


And then the Israelis ethnically cleansed the palis


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
Click to expand...










						Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
					

A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.











						Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
					

This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…




					www.cfr.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
Click to expand...

That's how Jewish terrorists viewed the brits


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
Click to expand...










						Historian on King David Hotel bombing: 'It was an act of terror'
					

Seventy years after Jewish militia blew up the symbol of the British Mandate in Jerusalem, Prof. Mordechai Golani says attack 'stained our history.' At a conference marking event, perpetrator and victim meet for first time.




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.


Deir yassin has never been mentioned by the US media. At least not in my lifetime


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
Click to expand...

Many movies about the Holocaust. None about al nakba in the US


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.











						Born in Deir Yassin (2017) - IMDb
					

Born in Deir Yassin: Directed by Neta Shoshani. The evolution of the village of Deir Yassin, which was conquered in a highly controversial and pivotal battle in 1948, and which turned into the government-owned psychiatric hospital in 1951.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
Click to expand...







						Israel: Dangerous Ruling in Rachel Corrie Case
					






					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

sartre play said:


> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.








						Israel attacks USS Liberty
					

During the Six-Day War, Israeli aircraft and torpedo boats attack the USS Liberty in international waters off Egypt’s Gaza Strip. The intelligence ship,




					www.history.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many movies about the Holocaust. None about al nakba in the US
Click to expand...

The US had a "holocaust"? 

Stuart, I appreciate you wanting to engage in conversation on this thread, but you are in the wrong thread.

Feel free to start your own thread about "All the news pro Israel will not want read or discuss".

ALL of your posts have been debunked again and again, and they really belong in the "
Conspiracy Theories part of the community.

Jews are the indigenous people of the Land of Israel.  Palestinians are Arabs who never called themselves Palestinians until 1963, to use the word against the Jews.

The British stole 78% of the Jewish land, TransJordan,  meant for the Jewish People to recreate their ancient Nation and gave it the Hashemite clan who had just moved into the area because they were not Jews, but Arab Muslims.  Note that the British did not give the land to any other Arab clans, especially any of those who had been in TransJordan long before the Hashemites were expelled from Arabia by the Saud Clan and lived in 

The Arab Palestinians indigenous land is called Arabia.  The whole Arabian Peninsula is their ancient land.  That is where all the Arab clans come from.  All you have to do is ask them.

Islam does not like Jews being sovereign of their own land, especially if Muslims once conquered that land.

Think about these things and discuss them here with links proving your point.

So far you have done nothing but post and write things which come from Muslim and Christian sources meant to destroy Israel, because Christianity and Islam have always been against the Jews, and have always treated them as people who must be humbled by the other two religions.

Jews must never be sovereign of their own destiny, according to Christian and Muslim tradition.  Just look at the Christian and Muslim treatment of Jews since those two religions came to be.

Pogroms, the Inquisition, more pogroms, more massacres, expulsions, the Holocaust (all of which happened both in Europe and in Muslim controlled lands )  and then the insistence that Israel does not deserve to exist even on the 20% left to them from the Mandate for Palestine, which was to be 100% belonged to and governed by Jews.


Can you discuss any of the above?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Dangerous Ruling in Rachel Corrie Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hrw.org
Click to expand...

Whenever Israel investigates itself it always finds itself not guilty.

Coincident that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

sartre play said:


> Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British)


It wasn't "the land" it was Palestine.

Britain never had control of the territory. It was not their land to give away.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine comes after WWI, not WWII, from the Balfour Declaration.
> The land had been controlled by the Ottoman Empire until 1918.  The British, one of the Allies, became responsible for the Mandate for Palestine and the Mandate for Iraq.
> ONLY the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel, was rejected by the Muslims because its government was not going to be Muslim.
> 
> The Jews were working on re - establishing their ancient nation on their ancient land.
> The Muslims, and many Christians like the British government, would have none of that and worked against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Dangerous Ruling in Rachel Corrie Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hrw.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever Israel investigates itself it always finds itself not guilty.
> 
> Coincident that.
Click to expand...

More of your nonsense.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British)
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't "the land" it was Palestine.
> 
> Britain never had control of the territory. It was not their land to give away.
Click to expand...

It wasn’t Pal’istan. The land area was an administrative district under the Ottoman Turks.

Arabs-Moslems never held sovereignty over “the land”. Arab-Moslem occupation doesn’t equal ownership.

Your Disney’fied version of the “Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” (_Where Dreams Come True_™) is a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It wasn’t Pal’istan. The land area was an administrative district under the Ottoman Turks.


Then it was transferred to Palestine. The people living there became Palestinian nationals and were granted Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Then it was transferred to Palestine.



LOL!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t Pal’istan. The land area was an administrative district under the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was transferred to Palestine. The people living there became Palestinian nationals and were granted Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...

None of that happened.  You just keep repeating that nonsense. 

 Then, by what you are saying , not only the Arabs became Palestinians, after 1918,  but all the Jews, the Druze, the Bedouin clans, Americans, Germans, etc.

Why is it that mostly the Jews got Palestine passports and not all the Arabs who lived there.  Why were the Arabs so not interested in a Palestine passport during the Mandate for Palestine?

And.......at what point, and under which agreement or document does it say that ALL residents of the Mandate for Palestine, living there since the formation of the Mandate...were to be considered citizens of Palestine?

And.......if all were to be citizens of Palestine, how could the British give 78% of the Mandate to the Hashemite clan, TransJordan, and therefore "take away" that citizenship from those living in that area?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t Pal’istan. The land area was an administrative district under the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was transferred to Palestine. The people living there became Palestinian nationals and were granted Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I was anticipating a ''circle back'' to your _Treaty of Lausanne Conspiracy Theory_.

The Treaty of Lausanne never transferred land to, or invented your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan” (_Where Dreams Come True_™).

As your next claim will be that the Treaty of Lausanne invented various ''new states'', we're ''circling back'' to your inability to identify those ''new states'.

Indeed, you have again managed to make the same false claims you have spewed for 10 years.

Ya' Allah, dude. As we say here in the Grest Satan, ''give it a rest''.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And.......at what point, and under which agreement or document does it say that ALL residents of the Mandate for Palestine, living there since the formation of the Mandate...were to be considered citizens of Palestine?


Actually it was everyone who held Ottoman citizenship. Religion was not an issue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.......at what point, and under which agreement or document does it say that ALL residents of the Mandate for Palestine, living there since the formation of the Mandate...were to be considered citizens of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was everyone who held Ottoman citizenship. Religion was not an issue.
Click to expand...

NO ONE held Ottoman citizenship during the Ottoman period.  

Ottoman, was not a country.  It could not give citizenship to anyone, and it really would never give "citizenship" to anyone under their power.

Just where is that link, Tinmore, showing that the Ottoman empire did as the Romans did.  Except that the Romans never gave "citizenship" to everyone under their control.

Post 1923:

Since the establishment of the Republic in 1923, any non-Muslim born in Turkey, whatever his/her religion, is a Turkish citizen as are any of his/her Muslim fellows.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.tandfonline.com
				





And this:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.jstor.org
				





The British themselves never gave "Citizenship" to any or all the people who lived in the area of the Mandate for Palestine.

If that had been the case, the Hashemites would have become Palestinians, instead of being given 78% of the Mandate in 1922 from the Mandate to re create the Jewish Nation ON its Jewish Homeland.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.......at what point, and under which agreement or document does it say that ALL residents of the Mandate for Palestine, living there since the formation of the Mandate...were to be considered citizens of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was everyone who held Ottoman citizenship. Religion was not an issue.
Click to expand...

Actually, under the Ottoman Turks, dhimmitude was a religious issue. 

Multiple choice question. Under the Ottoman Turks, were dhimmis,

1. Moslems
2. Finnish Nationals
3. Jews and Christians 
4. Encyclopedia salesmen.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Yes. No link/evidence


----------



## Sixties Fan

Which post are you replying to?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

__





						Benny Morris's Shocking Interview |  History News         Network
					






					historynewsnetwork.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

__





						All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
					

You will always get the same answer if you only look at one side of the story, there is plenty of blame to go around. bottom line the Jewish people were given the land (land controlled by the British) by all the WW2 war winning allies. Because of the despicable way they were treated during WW2...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



No link/evidence


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

"None of that happened. You just keep repeating that nonsense.

Then, by what you are saying , not only the Arabs became Palestinians, after 1918, but all the Jews, the Druze, the Bedouin clans, Americans, Germans, etc.

Why is it that mostly the Jews got Palestine passports and not all the Arabs who lived there. Why were the Arabs so not interested in a Palestine passport during the Mandate for Palestine?

And.......at what point, and under which agreement or document does it say that ALL residents of the Mandate for Palestine, living there since the formation of the Mandate...were to be considered citizens of Palestine?

And.......if all were to be citizens of Palestine, how could the British give 78% of the Mandate to the Hashemite clan, TransJordan, and therefore "take away" that citizenship from those living in that area"
No link/evidence


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> NO ONE held Ottoman citizenship during the Ottoman period.





			https://www.palestineremembered.com/images/A-Survey-of-Palestine/Volume-I/Page0206.jpg


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is called History.

History, that thing you do not know about and much less care.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

“Last Friday together with Etzel” – the acronym for the National Military Organization, also known as the Irgun, another pre-state underground militia, led by Menachem Begin – “our movement carried out a tremendous operation to occupy the Arab village on the Jerusalem-Tel Aviv road – Deir Yassin. I participated in this operation in the most active way,” wrote Yehuda Feder, whose nom de guerre in Lehi (also known as the Stern Gang) was “Giora.








						Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
					

A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Link


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
The Israeli historian Benny Morris has been very vocal of late in denying that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of Arabs in order for the “Jewish state” of Israel to be established. In a series of articles in the Israeli daily Haaretz, Morris has debated the question with several of his critics who contend that ethnic cleansing is precisely what occurred. Not so, argues Morris. So who’s right?
It’s worth noting at the outset that, while such a debate exists in the Israeli media, the US media remains, as ever, absolutely silent on the matter. Americans who get their information about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict only from the nightly news or papers like the New York Times and Washington Post would never even know that there is a discussion about it. Not only that, but they would have absolutely no familiarity at all with the idea that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of most of its Arab inhabitants in 1948. That this occurred (or even that this might have occurred) is entirely absent from the discussion; it is simply wiped from history altogether, in the narrative of the conflict propagated by the US media








						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Snowflake


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

"It's debunked because I say it is" snowflake


----------



## Sixties Fan

What really happened in Deir Yassin? Contrary to what one could expect, I found that the testimonies of the Jewish attackers on the one hand, and the Arab survivors on the other hand, were surprisingly similar, at times almost identical. My methodology, therefore, was to integrate the testimonies of both parties involved, Jews and Arabs, into one story. I relied on a vast number of testimonies and records from 21 archives (including Israeli, Palestinian, British, American, UN and Red Cross), many of them yet unreleased to the public, and hundreds of other sources. My findings were basically two: no massacre took place in Deir Yassin, but on the other hand, the false rumors spread by the Palestinian leadership about a massacre, rapes and other atrocities, drove the Palestinian population to leave their homes and run away, becoming a major incentive for the creation of the Palestinian refugee problem.

No Massacre​Deir Yassin was not the peaceful village many later claimed it to be, but a fortified village with scores of armed combatants. Its relations with the adjacent Jewish neighborhoods were troubled for decades and the Jews believed it to endanger the only road from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv, thus constituting part of the Arab siege of Jewish Jerusalem. Therefore, although later denying it for political reasons, the Jewish main militia in 1948, the Haganah, sanctioned the attack and later took part in it by means of its striking force, the Palmach.

A ten-hour fierce battle, in the presence of a civilian population, ended in the victory of Etzel and Lehi. No massacre took place. When the battle ended, the killing stopped. “I believe that most of those who were killed were among the fighters and the women and children who helped the fighters,” one of the Arab survivors was later to testify. Furthermore, the Arab villagers got an advance warning to evacuate the village, which 700 of them followed. The attackers took an additional 200 villagers prisoner and safely released them in Arab Jerusalem. Only 101 Arabs were killed, a quarter of them active combatants and most of the rest in combat conditions. The Jewish assailants also suffered casualties.

(full article online)









						Deir Yassin: There was no massacre
					

A founding myth of the Palestinian narrative was a fabrication that drove thousands of Arabs to panic and flee




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How is anyone supposed to know who or what you are replying to?
Click reply on the post you are answering.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.]


Odd that you continue to think that Israel "ethnically cleansed" Palestine in order to re create Israel.

Here are a few ethnic cleansing from 1920 to 1948 in the Mandate for Palestine

1920 Gaza - all Jews ethnically cleansed

1925 - TransJordan   -  All Jews ethnically cleansed.

1929   Hebron   -  All Jews ethnically cleansed

1948  Judea, Samaria and Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem   -  Jews are Ethnically     cleansed until 1967.



It does not seem to a problem with you if Jews are Ethnically cleansed from their homes and lands, especially when Arabs are attacking them and the Jews have no weapons or hardly any.

But, let there be a battle where the Jews are equal in force, and the Arabs end up running away......


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

"I do believe in the future of the State of Israel,” Tauber said. “We must be strong, try our best to prevent the Iranians from obtaining nuclear power… [former U.S. president] George Bush saw that. [U.S. President Barack] Obama does not yet understand the Middle East


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Hebron massacre took place after the zionists kicked the palis off their land


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

I see a link for the Hebron massacre


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Not only that, but they would have absolutely no familiarity at all with the idea that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of most of its Arab inhabitants in 1948.



Sounds serious! How many Arabs were in "Palestine" in 1948?
How many live there today?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hebron massacre happened between 1920, when the Jews were ethnically cleansed from Gaza and 1948 when many Jews were ethnically cleansed from Transjordan, Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.

From 1920 to 1948 the Arabs declared war against the Jewish idea of creating a Jewish State and continuously attacked the Jews.  The British did nothing to help the Jews (The Mandate for Palestine was to be a re creation of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland)

In 1941 Al Husseini, ex Mufti of Palestine  who started with the attacks in 1920 against the Jew, went to Iraq and incited a riot against the Jews of that country.









						<em>The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust</em>
					

Edwin Black looks at "The Farhud," a Nazi-Arab attempt to completely exterminate the Jews of Baghdad June 1-2, 1941. He examines the alliance between the mufti of Jerusalem - Haj Amin al-Husseini - and Adolf Hitler. The mufti took up residence in Baghdad after fleeing Palestine in 1936. In...




					www.c-span.org
				





Why would an Arab from the Mandate for Palestine bother to go all the way to Iraq to kill Jews?


----------



## Hollie

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> "I do believe in the future of the State of Israel,” Tauber said. “We must be strong, try our best to prevent the Iranians from obtaining nuclear power… [former U.S. president] George Bush saw that. [U.S. President Barack] Obama does not yet understand the Middle East


I could be wrong but Obama is not in the White House, his proxy is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One can hope... ]

The legislation proposes that the United States withhold 20 percent of its security assistance to Lebanon until the Lebanese Armed Forces take “effective actions to limit or expel Hezbollah-influenced military personnel” and fulfill the UN Security Council Resolution 1701 by disarming Hezbollah and ending all partnerships and cooperation for at least one year, according to a news release

The Security Council resolution calls upon the Lebanese government and its military to prevent groups like Hezbollah from operating in South Lebanon.

In December 2018, Israel uncovered six sophisticated cross-border tunnels built by Hezbollah in southern Lebanon that included stairs, a rail system, and wide passageways to allow the movement of people and equipment to cross the Israeli border to carry out attacks on civilians.

(full article online)









						Zeldin Reintroduces Bill to Cut Lebanese Military’s Ties to Hezbollah
					

A supporter of Lebanon’s Hezbollah gestures as he holds a Hezbollah flag in Marjayoun, Lebanon May 7, 2018. REUTERS/Aziz Taher/File …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

#TheyWereonlyChildren As long as children are used as soldiers in #Gaza, children will die.  Do these children matter to you,  @BettyMcCollum04 ?

{Vide source on this page]





__





						Palestine: the things you don’t hear about
					

We Are Not Numbers, Gaza



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Chancellor Kurz Redeemed Vienna
					

As Hamas fired missile after missile into Israel, the Internet was inundated with celebrity condemnations of the Jewish state and misinformation from the media. Yet one pro-Israel image strikingly stood




					www.commentarymagazine.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

word “salaam” which sounds so similar to the word “shalom,” doesn’t have the same meaning as its Hebrew counterpart, Tauber said.

The word “salaam” is more like a truce or ceasefire. It has a more temporary connotation. “According to Islam, a true peace is not possible,” he said


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

An Enduring Peace: 25 Years after the Camp David Accords
					

On September 17, 1978, Egyptian President Anwar Sadat and Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin signed the Camp David Accords, following 13 tough days of negotiation. On September 17, 2003, members of the Israeli, Egyptian, and U.S. delegations who participated in the Camp David negotiations...




					www.wilsoncenter.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Before the Hebron massacre 
The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah) 
of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a 
high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar 
remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased 
it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will 
not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal 
to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71] 
The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took 
effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land 
they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved 
physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than 
offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant 
1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion, 
they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land 
of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land 
to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our 
(Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's 
half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost 
brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab 
peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.





						The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
					

The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...




					hal.archives-ouvertes.fr


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Obama approves $225 million in Iron Dome funding
					

Defense system has intercepted hundreds of rockets fired by Hamas toward residential neighborhoods in past month




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Why This Jewish Terrorist Group Tried To Form An Alliance With Nazi Germany
					

Lehi believed Jews were a "master race" that was superior to Arabs.




					allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

It started when Daniel Blatman, an Israeli historian and head of the Institute for Contemporary Jewry at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, penned an op-ed for the Israeli daily Haaretz stating that ethnic cleansing “is exactly what happened in 1948.” To support this, Blatman cited Benny Morris: the Israeli historian, Blatman wrote, “determined that most of the Arabs in the country, over 400,000, were encouraged to leave or expelled in the first stage of the war—even before the Arab nations’ armies invaded.”[2]








						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> “determined that most of the Arabs in the country, over 400,000, were encouraged to leave or expelled in the first stage of the war—even before the Arab nations’ armies invaded.”



Sounds awful!

How many Arabs were in "Palestine" in 1948?
How many live there today?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

That wasn’t the end of the discussion. Blatman responded in turn with an op-ed titled “Yes, Benny Morris, Israel Did Perpetrate Ethnic Cleansing in 1948”. In it, he writes that, “On March 10, 1948, the national Haganah headquarters approved Plan Dalet, which discussed the intention of expelling as many Arabs as possible from the territory of the future Jewish state.”
With regard to Morris’s denial that what occurred fits the definition of “ethnic cleansing”, Blatman quotes the prosecutor in the trial of Radovan Karadzic, a Bosnian-Serb leader convicted for the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Bosnia:

In ethnic cleansing . . . you act in such a way that in a given territory, the members of a given ethnic group are eliminated. . . . You have massacres. Everybody is not massacred, but you have massacres in order to scare those populations. . . . Naturally, the other people are driven away. They are afraid . . . and, of course, in the end these people simply want to leave. . . . They are driven away either on their own initiative or they are deported. . . . Some women are raped and, furthermore, often times what you have is the destruction of the monuments which marked the presence of a given population . . . for instance, Catholic churches or mosques are destroyed


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:

The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Blatman adds, “The expulsions were not war crimes, says Morris, because it was the Arabs who started the war. In other words, hundreds of thousands of innocent civilians who belong to the side that began the fighting have to be expelled. Maybe Morris would agree that the genocide carried out by the Germans against the Herero in 1904–1908 was justified since, after all, the Herero began the rebellion against German colonialism in Namibia


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Next to weigh in on the debate was Steven Klein, a Haaretz editor and adjunct professor at Tel Aviv University’s International Program in Conflict Resolution and Mediation. Klein notes how Morris himself, in a 1988 essay titled “The New Historiography”, had explained how under Plan D, the Zionist forces “cleared various areas completely of Arab villages”, and how “Jewish atrocities . . . and the drive to avenge past misdeeds also contributed significantly to the exodus.”

A Palestinian woman and child (Source: Hanini.org/CC BY 3.0)
A Palestinian woman and child (Source: Hanini.org/CC BY 3.0)

And in his book Righteous Victims: A History of the Zionist-Arab Conflict, 1881–2001, “Morris observed that Ben-Gurion’s views on ‘transfer as a legitimate solution to the Arab problem’ did not change after he publicly declared support for forced expulsions in the 1930s, but that ‘he was aware of the need, for tactical reasons, to be discreet.’ Thus, so it seemed, he explained how Ben-Gurion could be responsible for the expulsion of many of the 700,000 Palestinian Arabs without ever issuing an order to that effect


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Then in a 2004 Haaretz interview with journalist Ari Shavit, Morris had said, “A Jewish state would not have come into being without the uprooting of 700,000 Palestinians. Therefore it was necessary to uproot them.”

“Morris, of course, is welcome to change his political view”, Klein continues. “But he, like any other historian, must understand that he has left a paper trail that tells a substantially different narrative than the one he now advocates. The Benny Morris of 2016 seems to be doing what he once accused the ‘old historians’ of doing—interpreting history and downplaying Israeli misdeeds in order to defend Israel’s legitimacy.”[5]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

I heard it was 7,000,000......maybe 70,000,000?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Next to chime in on the debate was Ehud Ein-Gil, who points out in his own Haaretz op-ed that among the Arabs who were allowed to remain were “15,000 Druze who had allied with Israel, 34,000 Christians, whom Israel treated decently so as not to anger its Western allies, and some Bedouin Muslim villages, whose leaders had allied with Israel or with their Jewish neighbors.

“Of the 75,000 Muslims who remained (less than 15 percent of the prewar number), tens of thousands were internally displaced—people who had fled their villages or were expelled from them and have not been allowed to return to their homes to this day.”

“Morris is right”, Ein-Gil continues, “when he mentions the ‘atmosphere of transfer’ that gripped Israel from April 1948, but he errs when he claims that this atmosphere was never translated into official policy.” He quotes the orders given to commanders in Plan D to either destroy villages or encircle and then mount “search-and-control operations” within them and, in the event of resistance, to expel all inhabitants.[6








						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Another uncontroversial fact is that there was a prevailing “atmosphere of transfer” among the Zionist leadership—with “transfer” being a euphemism for the forced displacement of Arabs from their homes. As Morris notes in his book 1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War, “an atmosphere of what would later be called ethnic cleansing prevailed”, and, to be sure, “much of the country had been ‘cleansed’ of Arabs” by the end of the war.[9


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeed, the idea that the Arabs would have to go was an assumption inherent in the ideology of political Zionism. The Austro-Hungarian journalist Theodor Herzl, who is considered the father of the movement, outlined the Zionist project in a pamphlet titled The Jewish State in 1896.[10] A year prior, he had expressed in his diary the need to rid the land of its Arab majority: “We shall have to spirit the penniless population across the border, by procuring employment for it in the transit countries, while denying it any employment in our own country. Both the process of expropriation and the removal of the poor must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Acceptance of “a Jewish state on only part of the land”, Ben-Gurion continued, was “not the end but the beginning.” In time, the Jews would settle the rest of the land, “through agreement and understanding with our Arab neighbors, or through some other means” (emphasis added). If the Arabs didn’t acquiesce to the establishment of a Jewish state in the place of Palestine, then the Jews would “have to talk to them in a different language” and might be “compelled to use force” to realize their goals.[17]

“My approach to the solution of the question of the Arabs in the Jewish state”, said Ben-Gurion in June 1938, “is their transfer to Arab countries.” The same year, he told the Jewish Agency Executive, “I am for compulsory transfer. I do not see anything immoral


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable. The events that followed must be analyzed within the context of this explicit understanding among the Zionist leadership that, one way or another, a large number of Arabs would have to go


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Zionists feared that the Arab minority would prefer, rather than move to the Arab state, to accept the citizenship of the Jewish state. And “we are interested in less Arabs who will be citizens of the Jewish state,” said Golda Myerson (Meir), acting head of the Jewish Agency Political Department. Yitzhak Gruenbaum, a member of the Jewish Agency Executive and head of its Labor Department, thought that Arabs who remained in the Jewish state but were citizens of the Arab state would constitute “a permanent irredenta.” Ben-Gurion thought that the Arabs remaining in the Jewish state, whether citizens of the Arab or Jewish state, would constitute an irredenta—and in the event of war, they would become a “Fifth Column.” If they are citizens of the Arab state, argued Ben-Gurion, “[we] would be able to expel them,” but if they were citizens of the Jewish state, “we will be able only to jail them. And it is better to expel them than jail them.” So it was better not to facilitate their receipt of Jewish state citizenship. But Ben-Gurion feared that they would prefer this citizenship. Eli‘ezer Kaplan, the Jewish Agency’s treasurer, added: “Our young state will not be able to stand such a large number of strangers in its midst.”[19]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Yet Morris also acknowledges that these attacks were almost certainly “not ordered or organized by” the Arab Palestinian leadership. And “the majority view” in the intelligence wing of the Haganah—the Zionists’ paramilitary organization that later became the Israel Defense Forces (IDF)—“was that the attackers were driven primarily by a desire to avenge” a raid by the Jewish terrorist group Lehi, also known as the Stern Gang, on an Arab family ten days prior. Lehi “had selected five males of the Shubaki family and executed them in a nearby orange grove” as an act of revenge for the apparently mistaken belief that the Shubakis had informed the British authorities about a Lehi training session that prompted a British raid on the group in which five Jewish youths were killed.[20


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]

Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeed, Morris could go back a decade prior, within this exercise of trying to pinpoint responsibility for the initiation of such tit-for-tat violence, and point to the 1929 massacre of Jews in Hebron; or, further, to May 1921, when Arab mobs murdered Jews in Jaffa; or further still, to April 1920, when Arab rioters killed five Jews in Jerusalem.

There is no dispute that these earlier incidences of violence were initiated by Arabs. But the question remains of why they occurred. Did these murderous attacks reflect an inherent hatred of Jews among the Arab population? Or is there some other context that the debate Morris has had with his critics is still missing?

Those were questions the British occupiers asked themselves and conducted inquiries to try to answer. The inquiry into the outbreak of violence in 1921, the Haycraft Commission, determined that “there is no inherent anti-Semitism in the country, racial or religious. We are credibly assured by educated Arabs that they would welcome the arrival of well-to-do and able Jews who could help to develop the country to their advantage of all sections of the community.”[26] The outbreaks, rather, reflected the growing apprehension and resentment among the Arabs toward the Zionist project to reconstitute Palestine into a “Jewish state”—and in so doing to displace or otherwise disenfranchise and the land’s majority Arab population


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Nor were the Arabs’ fears unfounded; indeed, the Zionists were quite open about their intentions. When the acting Chairman of the Zionist Commission was interviewed, for example, “he was perfectly frank in expressing his view of the Zionist ideal. . . . In his opinion there can only be one National Home in Palestine, and that a Jewish one, and no equality in the partnership between Jews and Arabs, but a Jewish predominance as soon as the numbers of that race are sufficiently increased.”[27]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

In less than ten years three serious attacks have been made by Arabs on Jews. For eighty years before the first of these attacks there is no recorded instance of any similar incidents. It is obvious then that the relations between the two races during the past decade must have differed in some material respect from those which previously obtained. Of this we found ample evidence. The reports of the Military Court and of the local Commission which, in 1920 and in 1921 respectively, enquired into the disturbances of those years, drew attention to the change in the attitude of the Arab population towards the Jews in Palestine. This was borne out by the evidence tendered during our enquiry when representatives of all parties told us that before the War the Jews and Arabs lived side by side if not in amity, at least with tolerance, a quality which to-day is almost unknown in Palestine.[28]

Morris likewise notes in 1948 that the attacks were chiefly motivated by “the fear and antagonism toward the Zionist enterprise”: “The bouts of violence of 1920, 1921, and 1929 were a prelude to the far wider, protracted eruption of 1936–1939, the (Palestine) Arab Revolt. Again, Zionist immigration and settlement—and the prospect of the Judaization of the country and possibly genuine fears of ultimate displacement—underlay the outbreak.”[29]

As Jewish Agency chairman David Ben-Gurion wrote to the director of the agency’s Political Department, Moshe Shertok, in 1937, “What Arab cannot do his math and understand that immigration at the rate of 60,000 a year means a Jewish state in all of Palestine?”[30]

As Morris also documents, Ben-Gurion understood the Arab perspective perfectly well. With respect to the 1936–1939 Arab Revolt, Ben-Gurion told his colleagues, “We must see the situation for what it is. On the security front, we are those attacked and who are on the defensive. But in the political field we are the attackers and the Arabs are those defending themselves. They are living in the country and own the land, the village. We live in the Diaspora and want only to immigrate [to Palestine] and gain possession of [lirkosh] the land from them.”[31]

Ben-Gurion told Zionist leader Nahum Goldmann years later, after the establishment of Israel, “Why should the Arabs make peace? If I was an Arab leader I would never make terms with Israel. That is natural: We have taken their country. Sure, God promised it to us, but what does that matter to them? Our God is not theirs. We come from Israel, it’s true, but two thousand years ago, and what is that to them? There has been anti-Semitism, the Nazis, Hitler, Auschwitz, but was that their fault? They only see one thing: We have come here and stolen their country. Why should they accept that?”[32]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

For in Palestine we do not propose even to go through the form of consulting the wishes of the present inhabitants of the country . . . . The four great powers are committed to Zionism and Zionism, be it right or wrong, good or bad, is rooted in age-long tradition, in present needs, in future hopes, and far profounder import than the desires and prejudices of the 700,000 Arabs who now inhabit that ancient land


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

A 1930 report by Sir John Hope Simpson for the British government on immigration, land settlement, and development noted that, “Actually the result of the purchase of land in Palestine by the Jewish National Fund has been that the land has been extraterritorialised. It ceases to be land from which the Arab can gain any advantage either now or at any time in the future. Not only can he never hope to lease or to cultivate it, but, by the stringent provisions of the lease of the Jewish National Fund, he is deprived for ever from employment on that land.”[46]


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> For in Palestine we do not propose even to go through the form of consulting the wishes of the present inhabitants of the country


Then you must like the status quo. Because that's the only way you are going to change it. I suppose you could make it worse, through your own, bad behavior, but not better. Do you think Hamas is going to gift you progress against the Zionists, through prayer and ineffective tactics and weapons? What is your strategy, here? Thoughts and prayers?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Much of the land acquired by the JNF was purchased from absentee landlords, with extreme prejudice toward the poor Arab inhabitants who by rights were its legitimate owners.[52] According to the Shaw Commission, no more than 10 percent of purchased land was acquired from peasants, the rest having been “acquired from the owners of large estates most of whom live outside Palestine”.[53] In the Vale of Esdraelon, for instance, “one of the most fertile parts of Palestine”, Jews purchased 200,000 dunams (more than 49,000 acres) from a wealthy family of Christian Arabs from Beirut (the Sursock family). Included in the purchase were 22 villages, “the tenants of which, with the exception of a single village, were displaced: 1,746 families or 8,730 people.”[54] As another example, in the Wadi el Hawareth area, the JNF purchased 30,826 dunams (more than 7,600 acres) and evicted a large proportion its 1,200 Arab inhabitants.[55


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Education


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”

UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.”[56]


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.”[56]


You do realize that most of Asia and a lot of European nations underwent the same changes as the current land of Israel.
If you do, you're simply an idiot.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Morris’s argument also assumes that Resolution 181 somehow lent legitimacy to the Zionists’ goal of establishing a “Jewish state” in Palestine within the area proposed under UNSCOP’s plan. It did not. While it is a popular myth that the UN created Israel, the partition plan was actually never implemented. Resolution 181 merely recommended that Palestine be partitioned and referred the matter to the Security Council, where it died. Needless to say, neither the General Assembly nor the Security Council had any authority to partition Palestine against the will of the majority of its inhabitants


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Others murder and steal so it's OK for israel


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Others murder and steal so it's OK for israel


Muslims murder and steal and you're fine with that fact.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The UN should give the Midwest usa back to the native Americans


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Christians are the number one killers on the planet


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The UN should give the Midwest usa back to the native Americans


As soon as the majority of the UN, African and and Arab nations, give back land to whomever they stole it from.


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Christians are the number one killers on the planet


There's lots of competition.
Don't forget China, Pakistan and India.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Ilan Pappé sheds some additional light on how the Haganah’s “defensive” operations were undertaken:

The first step was a well-orchestrated campaign of threats. Special units of the Hagana would enter villages looking for ‘infiltrators’ (read ‘Arab volunteers’) and distribute leaflets warning the local people against cooperating with the Arab Liberation Army. Any resistance to such an incursion usually ended with the Jewish troops firing at random and killing several villagers. The Hagana called these incursions ‘violent reconnaissance’ (hasiyur ha-alim). . . . In essence the idea was to enter a defenceless village close to midnight, stay there for a few hours, shoot at anyone who dared leave his or her house, and then depart.[61


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Moral equivalency


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Ilan Pappé sheds some additional light on how the Haganah’s “defensive” operations were undertaken:
> 
> The first step was a well-orchestrated campaign of threats. Special units of the Hagana would enter villages looking for ‘infiltrators’ (read ‘Arab volunteers’) and distribute leaflets warning the local people against cooperating with the Arab Liberation Army. Any resistance to such an incursion usually ended with the Jewish troops firing at random and killing several villagers. The Hagana called these incursions ‘violent reconnaissance’ (hasiyur ha-alim). . . . In essence the idea was to enter a defenceless village close to midnight, stay there for a few hours, shoot at anyone who dared leave his or her house, and then depart.[61


We all know it's not good to emulate Muslim behavior but some Jews can't help themselves.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

For example, on December 18, 1947, the Haganah attacked the village of Khisas at night, randomly blowing up houses with the occupants sleeping inside, killing fifteen, including five children. With a New York Times reporter having closely followed the events, Ben-Gurion issued a public apology and claimed the attack had been unauthorized; but “a few months later, in April, he included it in a list of successful operations.”[62]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

From the morning after the UN Partition Resolution was adopted, the 75,000 Palestinians in the city were subjected to a campaign of terror jointly instigated by the Irgun and the Hagana. As they had only arrived in recent decades, the Jewish settlers had built their houses higher up the mountain. Thus, they lived topographically above the Arab neighbourhoods and could easily shell and snipe at them. They had started doing this frequently since early December. They used other methods of intimidation as well: the Jewish troops rolled barrels full of explosives, and huge steel balls, down into the Arab residential areas, and poured oil mixed with fuel down the roads, which they then ignited. The moment panic-stricken Palestinian residents came running out of their homes to try to extinguish these rivers of fire, they were sprayed with machine-gun fire. In areas where the two communities still interacted, the Hagana brought cars to Palestinian garages to be repaired, loaded with explosives and detonating devices, and so wreaked death and chaos. A special unit of the Hagana, Hashahar (‘Dawn’), made up of mistarvim—literally Hebrew for ‘becoming Arab’, that is Jews who disguised themselves as Palestinians—was behind this kind of assault. The mastermind of these operations was someone called Dani Agmon, who headed the ‘Dawn’ units. On its website, the official historian of the Palmach puts it as follows: ‘The Palestinians [in Haifa] were from December onwards under siege and intimidation.’ But worse was to come.[64


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Plan D
Morris’s debate with his critics centers largely around “Plan D”, for “Dalet”, the fourth letter of the Hebrew alphabet. In contrast to what he describes as the Zionists’ “defensive” stage of the war, Plan D marked, by his own account, the beginning of their “war of conquest”.[65]

Morris is correct that Plan D did not explicitly call for “expelling as many Arabs as possible from the territory of the future Jewish state”, as Blatman suggests. But neither did it order that “neutral or friendly villages should be left untouched”, as Morris contends.

Under Plan D, brigade commanders were to use their own discretion in mounting operations against “enemy population centers”—meaning Arab towns and villages—by choosing between the following options:

—Destruction of villages (setting fire to, blowing up, and planting mines in the debris), especially those population centers which are difficult to control continuously.

—Mounting combing and control operations according to the following guidelines: encirclement of the village and conducting a search inside it. In the event of resistance, the armed force must be wiped out and the population must be expelled outside the borders of the state.[66


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Did the chicken or egg come first?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Nor is Morris incognizant of the critical distinction. In 1948, he explicitly notes that “brigade commanders were given the option” of destroying Arab villages (emphasis added)—which would obviously necessitate expelling their inhabitants—regardless of whether any of the villagers offered any resistance. “The commanders were given discretion whether to evict the inhabitants of villages and urban neighborhoods sitting on vital access roads”, Morris writes (emphasis added). “The plan gave the brigades carte blanche to conquer the Arab villages and, in effect, to decide on each village’s fate—destruction and expulsion or occupation. The plan explicitly called for the destruction of resisting Arab villages and the expulsion of their inhabitants” (emphasis added).[67]

As Ilan Pappé expounds, “Villages were to be expelled in their entirety either because they were located in strategic spots or because they were expected to put up some sort of resistance. These orders were issued when it was clear that occupation would always provoke some resistance and that therefore no village would be immune, either because of its location or because it would not allow itself to be occupied.”[68] By these means, by the time the war ended, the Zionist forces had expelled the inhabitants of and destroyed 531 villages and emptied eleven urban neighborhoods of their Arab residents.[69]

Pappé further notes how the facts on the ground at the time challenge Morris’s characterization of the Zionist’s operations as having been “defensive” prior to the implementation of Plan D:

The reality of the situation could not have been more different: the overall military, political and economic balance between the two communities was such that not only were the majority of Jews in no danger at all, but in addition, between the beginning of December 1947 and the end of March 1948, their army had been able to complete the first stage of the cleansing of Palestine, even before the master plan had been put into effect. If there were a turning point in April, it was the shift from sporadic attacks and counter-attacks on the Palestinian civilian population towards the systematic mega-operation of ethnic cleansing that now followed.[70]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.”[56]



*Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa,*

Renters aren't owners.

*UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine,*

Yeah, the Arabs really fucked up, eh?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

But the details Morris provides in 1948 of what happened in Haifa tell an altogether different story.

By the end of March 1948, most of the wealthy and middle-class families had fled Haifa. Far from ordering this evacuation, the Arab leadership had blasted those who fled as “cowards” and tried to prevent them from leaving.[71] Among the reasons for the flight were terrorist attacks by the Irgun that had sowed panic in Haifa and other cities. On the morning of December 30, 1947, for example, the Irgun threw “three bombs from a passing van into a crowd of casual Arab laborers at a bus stop outside the Haifa Oil Refinery, killing eleven and wounding dozens.”[72] (Ilan Pappé notes that “Throwing bombs into Arab crowds was the specialty of the Irgun, who had already done so before 1947.”[73] And as Morris points out, Arab militias took note of the methods of the Irgun and Lehi and eventually started copying them: “The Arabs had noted the devastating effects of a few well-placed Jewish bombs in Jerusalem, Jaffa, and Haifa . . . .”[74]) Arab laborers inside the plant responded by turning against their Jewish coworkers, killing thirty-nine and wounding fifty (several Arab employees did try to protect their Jewish co-workers).[75


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Some were renters by Ottoman edict.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Haganah retaliated by targeted a nearby village that was home to many of the refinery workers. The orders were to spare the women and children, but to kill the men. “The raiders moved from house to house, pulling out men and executing them. Sometimes they threw grenades into houses and sprayed the interiors with automatic fire. There were several dozen dead, including some women and children.” Ben-Gurion defended the attack by saying it was “impossible” to “discriminate” under the circumstances. “We’re at war. . . . There is an injustice in this, but otherwise we will not be able to hold out.”[76]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Marking “the start of the implementation of Plan D”, writes Morris, was Operation Nahshon in April 1948.[77] By this time, tens of thousands of Haifa’s seventy thousand Arabs had already fled.[78] The Haganah had been planning an operation in Haifa since mid-month, and when the British withdrew their troops from positions between Arab and Jewish neighborhoods on April 21, it provided the Haganah with the opportunity to put it into effect.[79] The Haganah fired mortars indiscriminately into the lower city, and by noon “smoke rose above gutted buildings and mangled bodies littered the streets and alleyways.” The mortar and machine gun fire “precipitated mass flight toward the British-held port area”, where Arab civilians trampled each other to get to boats, many of which were capsized in the mad rush.[80


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Some were renters by Ottoman edict.



Yup, the Ottomans edicted the shit out of the Arabs.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The British high commissioner, Sir Alan Cunningham, described the Haganah’s tactics: “Recent Jewish military successes (if indeed operations based on the mortaring of terrified women and children can be classed as such) have aroused extravagant reactions in the Jewish press and among the Jews themselves a spirit of arrogance which blinds them to future difficulties. . . . Jewish broadcasts both in content and in manner of delivery, are remarkably like those of Nazi Germany.”[81]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The zionists bought the land from the Ottomans who stole it from the palis


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Pappé tells a remarkably different story, describing Lifta, with its population of 2,500, as “one of the very first to be ethnically cleansed”:

Social life in Lifta revolved around a small shipping centre, which included a club and two coffee houses. It attracted Jerusalemites as well, as no doubt it would today were it still there. One of the coffee houses was the target of the Hagana when it attacked on 28 December 1947. Armed with machine guns the Jews sprayed the coffee house, while members of the Stern Gang stopped a bus nearby and began firing into it randomly. This was the first Stern Gang operation in rural Palestine; prior to the attack, the gang had issued pamphlets to its activists: ‘Destroy Arab neighbourhoods and punish Arab villages.’

The involvement of the Stern Gang in the attack on Lifta may have been outside the overall scheme of the Hagana in Jerusalem, according to the Consultancy [i.e., Ben-Gurion and his close advisors], but once it had occurred it was incorporated into the plan. In a pattern that would repeat itself, creating faits accomplis became part of the overall strategy. The Hagana High Command at first condemned the Stern Gang attack at the end of December, but when they realized that the assault had caused the villagers to flee, they ordered another operation against the same village on 11 January in order to complete the expulsion. The Hagana blew up most of the houses in the village and drove out all the people who were still there.[85


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The zionists bought the land from the Ottomans who stole it from the palis



Yup, the Arabs were losers for hundreds of years before Israel declared independence.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

When I come now to Jerusalem, I feel I am in a Jewish (Ivrit) city. This is a feeling I only had in Tel-Aviv or in an agricultural farm. It is true that not all of Jerusalem is Jewish, but it has in it already a huge Jewish bloc: when you enter the city through Lifta and Romema, through Mahaneh Yehuda, King George Street and Mea Shearim—there are no Arabs. One hundred percent Jews. Ever since Jerusalem was destroyed by the Romans—the city was not as Jewish as it is now. In many Arab neighbourhoods in the West you do not see even one Arab. I do not suppose it will change. And what happened in Jerusalem and in Haifa—can happen in large parts of the country. If we persist it is quite possible that in the next six or eight months there will be considerable changes in the country, very considerable, and to our advantage. There will certainly be considerable changes in the demographic composition of the country.[86


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The last will be first


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

In the Galilee, “the Arab inhabitants of the towns of Beit Shean (Beisan) and Safad had to be ‘harassed’ into flight”, according to a planned series of operations conceived in April (“in line with Plan D”, Morris notes). In charge of these operations was the commander of the Palmach, Yigal Allon.[91] On May 1, two villages north of Safad were captured. Several dozen male prisoners were executed, and the Palmach “proceeded to blow up the two villages as Safad’s Arabs looked on. The bulk of the Third Battalion then moved into the town’s Jewish Quarter and mortared the Arab quarters”, prompting many of Safad’s Arab inhabitants to flee.[92


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

After five days, the Arabs sought a truce, which Allon rejected. Even some of the local Jews “sought to negotiate a surrender and demanded that the Haganah leave town. But the Haganah commanders were unbending” and continued pounding Safad with mortars and its arsenal of 3-inch Davidka munitions. The first of the Davidka bombs, according to Arab sources cited by a Haganah intelligence document, killed 13 Arabs, mostly children, which triggered a panic and further flight. This, of course, was precisely what was “intended by the Palmah commanders when unleashing the mortars against the Arab neighborhoods”—which, “literally overnight, turned into a ‘ghost town’”. In the weeks that followed, “the few remaining Arabs, most of them old and infirm or Christians, were expelled to Lebanon or transferred to Haifa


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Morris’s denial that these events he describes constituted ethnic cleansing seems difficult to reconcile with Allon’s statement that the goal of the Palmach’s operations in the Galilee was “to cleanse” the area of its Arab inhabitants. In his 2004 interview with Ari Shavit, Morris also noted with respect to the use of the verb “cleanse” to describe what happened throughout Palestine, “I know it doesn’t sound nice but that’s the term they used at the time. I adopted it from all the 1948 documents in which I am immersed


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeed, Morris himself used the term repeatedly in his discussion with Shavit, in which Morris expressed his view that this “cleansing” of Palestine was morally justified:

Ben-Gurion was right. If he had not done what he did, a state would not have come into being. That has to be clear. It is impossible to evade it. Without uprooting of the Palestinians, a Jewish state would not have arisen here. . . .

There is no justification for acts of rape. There is no justification for acts of massacre. Those are war crimes. But in certain conditions, expulsion is not a war crime. I don’t think that the expulsions of 1948 were war crimes. You can’t make an omelet without breaking eggs. You have to dirty your hands. . . .

There are circumstances in history that justify ethnic cleansing. I know that this term is completely negative in the discourse of the 21st century, but when the choice is between ethnic cleansing and genocide—the annihilation of your people—I prefer ethnic cleansing. . . .

That was the situation. That is what Zionism faced. A Jewish state would not have come into being without the uprooting of 700,000 Palestinians. Therefore it was necessary to uproot them. There was no choice but to expel that population. . . .

I feel sympathy for the Palestinian people, which truly underwent a hard tragedy. I feel sympathy for the refugees themselves. But if the desire to establish a Jewish state here is legitimate, there was no other choice. . . .

But I do not identify with Ben-Gurion. I think he made a serious historical mistake in 1948. Even though he understood the demographic issue and the need to establish a Jewish state without a large Arab minority, he got cold feet during the war. In the end, he faltered. . . .

If he was already engaged in expulsion, maybe he should have done a complete job. . . .

If the end of the story turns out to be a gloomy one for the Jews, it will be because Ben-Gurion did not complete the transfer in 1948. Because he left a large and volatile demographic reserve in the West Bank and Gaza and within Israel itself. . . .

The non-completion of the transfer was a mistake.[96


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Some people are ok with buying stuff they know was stolen. They are called amoral


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Moreover, Plan D did make explicit the operational orders to expel Arabs from their villages. Morris also suggests that since not all Arabs were expelled, therefore it wasn’t ethnic cleansing. But once again his logic is a non sequitur. It doesn’t follow that since there were Arabs who were allowed to remain in the territory that became Israel that therefore the expulsion of the majority of that territory’s Arab inhabitants didn’t constitute ethnic cleansing. Morris can opine that Ben-Gurion didn’t do a thorough enough job of it; but he can’t sustain the suggestion that the lack of thoroughness means it wasn’t ethnic cleansing


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The zionists used the ten commandments like toilet paper.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Finsbury Park mosque attack - BBC News
					

All the latest content about Finsbury Park mosque attack from the BBC.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Testimonies From the Censored Deir Yassin Massacre: 'They Piled Bodies and Burned Them'
A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact








						Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
					

A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


Further along in the letter, he describes in detail his part in the massacre that took place there. “This was the first time in my life that at my hands and before my eyes Arabs fell. In the village I killed an armed Arab man and two Arab girls of 16 or 17 who were helping the Arab who was shooting. I stood them against a wall and blasted them with two rounds from the Tommy gun,” he wrote, describing how he carried out the execution of the girls with a submachine gun.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


Along with that, he tells about looting in the village with his buddies after it was occupied. “We confiscated a lot of money and silver and gold jewelry fell into our hands,” he wrote. He concludes the letter with the words: “This was a really tremendous operation and it is with reason that the left is vilifying us again


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


“They ran like cats,” related the commander of the operation, Yehoshua Zettler, the Jerusalem commander of Lehi, as he described the Arabs fleeing from their homes. Shoshani interviewed him in 2009, a few weeks before his death. Zettler denied that his people carried out a massacre in the village but he spared no words to describe the way its inhabitants were killed. “I won’t tell you that we were there with kid gloves on. House after house ... we’re putting in explosives and they are running away. An explosion and move on, an explosion and move on and within a few hours, half the village isn’t there any more,” he said








						Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
					

A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


Another harsh account was provided by Prof. Mordechai Gichon, a lieutenant colonel in the Israel Defense Forces reserves, who was a Haganah intelligence officer sent to Deir Yassin when the battle ended. “To me it looked a bit like a pogrom,” said Gichon, who died about a year ago. “If you’re occupying an army position – it’s not a pogrom, even if a hundred people are killed. But if you are coming into a civilian locale and dead people are scattered around in it – then it looks like a pogrom. When the Cossacks burst into Jewish neighborhoods, then that should have looked something like this


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


According to Gichon, “There was a feeling of considerable slaughter and it was hard for me to explain it to myself as having been done in self-defense. My impression was more of a massacre than anything else. If it is a matter of killing innocent civilians, then it can be called a massacre.”

Yair Tsaban, a former Meretz MK and government minister, related in his interview with Shoshani that after the massacre, in which he did not participate, he was sent with fellow members of the Youth Brigades to bury the corpses of the dead. “The rationale was that the Red Cross was liable to show up at any moment and it was necessary to blur the traces [of the killings] because publication of pictures and testimonies about what had happened in the village would be very damaging to the image of our War of Independence,” he said


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


The massacre at Deir Yassin had many repercussions. The Jewish Agency, the chief rabbis and the heads of the Haganah condemned it. The left used it to denounce the right. Abroad, it was compared to the crimes of the Nazis. Additionally, as historian Benny Morris notes in his book “Righteous Victims,” “Deir Yassin had a profound demographic and political effect: It was followed by mass flight of Arabs from their locales


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


 Benny morris sold out


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


The state explained that publication of the pictures was liable to damage the state’s foreign relations and the “respect for the dead.” In 2010, after viewing the pictures, the Supreme Court justices rejected the petition, leaving the material far from the public eye. In the meantime Shoshani managed to get hold of some other photos connected to the massacre, among them a series of pictures documenting orphaned children whose parents had been killed at Deir Yassin.

The Deir Yassin massacre continues to upset everyone who deals with it, even at a distance of 70 years. Not everyone agrees with the characterization “massacre.” Historian Dr. Uri Milstein, who studies Israel’s wars, does a lot to propagate the thesis that there wasn’t any massacre in the village. In many articles he has written, he claims that this is “a mendacious myth” and “a blood libel” and that the Arab dead were killed in “a battle in a built-up area.”
It depends on the definition of massacre?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


“I don’t think that anyone there had the intention of coming there and killing children,” says Shoshani in summing up the materials she has gathered about the incident. However, she says, “This was not a battle against fighters but rather the sudden occupation of a village, in confrontation with inhabitants who defended their homes with meager means. There were also cases, apparently isolated, of mowing down inhabitants, ‘executions,’ after the fighting was over, for the purpose of deterrence and out of fear.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


The Deir Yassin massacre was the first of a number of incidents in which Jewish fighters were involved in killing civilians in the War of Independence and after it was over. Another infamous incident was the one at Kafr Qasem in 1956, on the day the fighting in the Sinai Campaign began. Forty-eight Israeli Arab citizens were killed by Border Police gunfire. As in the case of Deir Yassin, the state is still censoring the archival materials from Kafr Qasem


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


Debunked








						Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
					

A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest in London over the murder of Palestinian activist Nizar Banat. Slightly different from the antizionist mobs. Something isn’t right…


A real jew
Neta Shoshani
Born in 1980 in Jerusalem, Neta Shoshani lives and works in Tel-Aviv. She graduated in visual communication from the Bezalel Academy of Arts and Design (Jerusalem). Since then, she has worked as producer and editor in the news department of the Israeli radio network. As a director, her film credits include: Handa, Handa 4, In Between (2013), and House Call. Born in Deir Yassin(2017) is her latest feature.

Films at BPFF
Born in Deir Yassin | 2018 | Documentary


			http://www.bostonpalestinefilmfest.org/filmmaker/neta-shoshani/


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> What really happened in Deir Yassin? Contrary to what one could expect, I found that the testimonies of the Jewish attackers on the one hand, and the Arab survivors on the other hand, were surprisingly similar, at times almost identical. My methodology, therefore, was to integrate the testimonies of both parties involved, Jews and Arabs, into one story. I relied on a vast number of testimonies and records from 21 archives (including Israeli, Palestinian, British, American, UN and Red Cross), many of them yet unreleased to the public, and hundreds of other sources. My findings were basically two: no massacre took place in Deir Yassin, but on the other hand, the false rumors spread by the Palestinian leadership about a massacre, rapes and other atrocities, drove the Palestinian population to leave their homes and run away, becoming a major incentive for the creation of the Palestinian refugee problem.
> 
> No Massacre​Deir Yassin was not the peaceful village many later claimed it to be, but a fortified village with scores of armed combatants. Its relations with the adjacent Jewish neighborhoods were troubled for decades and the Jews believed it to endanger the only road from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv, thus constituting part of the Arab siege of Jewish Jerusalem. Therefore, although later denying it for political reasons, the Jewish main militia in 1948, the Haganah, sanctioned the attack and later took part in it by means of its striking force, the Palmach.
> 
> A ten-hour fierce battle, in the presence of a civilian population, ended in the victory of Etzel and Lehi. No massacre took place. When the battle ended, the killing stopped. “I believe that most of those who were killed were among the fighters and the women and children who helped the fighters,” one of the Arab survivors was later to testify. Furthermore, the Arab villagers got an advance warning to evacuate the village, which 700 of them followed. The attackers took an additional 200 villagers prisoner and safely released them in Arab Jerusalem. Only 101 Arabs were killed, a quarter of them active combatants and most of the rest in combat conditions. The Jewish assailants also suffered casualties.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deir Yassin: There was no massacre
> 
> 
> A founding myth of the Palestinian narrative was a fabrication that drove thousands of Arabs to panic and flee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com


A fake jew


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Al Monitor:




> The boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement is upset at a Hamas leader for meeting with the Moroccan prime minister due to Morocco having relations with Israel.
> 
> BDS released an Arabic-language statement on Tuesday to “denounce” Hamas’ political head, Ismail Haniyeh, for meeting with Moroccan Prime Minister Saadeddine Othmani. The meeting took place last week during Haniyeh’s trip to Morocco, during which he also met with Islamist and opposition parties.
> 
> “We strongly condemn Haniyeh’s meeting with the Moroccan prime minister, which betrays our people and furthers normalization with the occupation and its continuing crimes,” BDS said in the statement.


Yes, BDS is criticizing Hamas for not adhering to the BDS standards.
Putting it another way, if Hamas isn't adhering to BDS, then no one is.  

BDS' statement went further:


(full article online)









						You can't make this up: BDS criticizes Hamas for not being anti-Israel enough
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The choice of Goldstein to expound on HRW’s understanding of contemporary antisemitism is probably as good a place as any. Why is an individual whose job title is “acting executive director, HRW Middle East and North Africa Division” opining about hate crimes (though he never classifies them as such) targeting a relatively small minority community in the United States? How exactly is a Middle East specialist qualified to give insight on the best practices to secure our synagogues and schools, or fight antisemitic hate speech online, or protect visibly identifiable Jews who are especially vulnerable to street violence, or educate law enforcement about antisemitic trends — or any of the other real, painful practical challenges our community is presently dealing with?

Therein lies the rub. As is the case with other recent initiatives on antisemitism policy that I’ve written about (here and here), the intended beneficiary of these interventions is not the Jewish community, but the Palestinian national struggle and its influential global lobby. In that sense, Goldstein, who has a Jewish name and is an advocate for Palestinian rights, is an ideal person to front HRW’s attempt to delink the latest round of Israel demonization from the antisemitism it is rooted in, which is the main goal of his analysis.

But if one’s goal is to assist the Jewish community by arresting the current antisemitic tide, one cannot help being astonished by the issues that Goldstein ignores; and those, in turn, that he addresses.

To begin with, he mentions two of the many antisemitic outrages recorded in May around the country — the assault on Jewish diners at a Los Angeles restaurant and the savage beating of a Jewish man in midtown Manhattan. When one reports on hate crimes, it is customary to identify the perpetrators with as much accurate information as possible, and were Goldstein writing about an assault on Jews committed by white supremacists or neo-Nazi skinheads, he likely would have no qualms about disclosing this critical fact in order to enhance readers’ understanding of the episode at hand.

Yet Goldstein’s analysis of the May events gives the impression that the authors of these assaults were nameless and faceless, motivated only by a misguided notion of what solidarity with the Palestinian people involves. The assailants in Los Angeles are referred to merely as “a group,” while the attackers in New York City are simply “assailants.” No more detail is provided.

(full article online)









						The ‘Right’ Way to Be Antisemitic, According to Human Rights Watch
					

Kenneth Roth, executive director of Human Rights Watch, speaks at the World Economic Forum, Jan, 23, 2015. Photo: World Economic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> From Al Monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement is upset at a Hamas leader for meeting with the Moroccan prime minister due to Morocco having relations with Israel.
> 
> BDS released an Arabic-language statement on Tuesday to “denounce” Hamas’ political head, Ismail Haniyeh, for meeting with Moroccan Prime Minister Saadeddine Othmani. The meeting took place last week during Haniyeh’s trip to Morocco, during which he also met with Islamist and opposition parties.
> 
> “We strongly condemn Haniyeh’s meeting with the Moroccan prime minister, which betrays our people and furthers normalization with the occupation and its continuing crimes,” BDS said in the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BDS is criticizing Hamas for not adhering to the BDS standards.
> Putting it another way, if Hamas isn't adhering to BDS, then no one is.
> 
> BDS' statement went further:
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this up: BDS criticizes Hamas for not being anti-Israel enough
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...










						Two Authorities, One Way, Zero Dissent
					

This report evaluates patterns of arrest and detention conditions in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, 25 years after the Oslo Accords granted Palestinians a degree of self-rule over these areas and more than a decade after Hamas seized effective control over the Gaza Strip. Human Rights Watch...




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> The choice of Goldstein to expound on HRW’s understanding of contemporary antisemitism is probably as good a place as any. Why is an individual whose job title is “acting executive director, HRW Middle East and North Africa Division” opining about hate crimes (though he never classifies them as such) targeting a relatively small minority community in the United States? How exactly is a Middle East specialist qualified to give insight on the best practices to secure our synagogues and schools, or fight antisemitic hate speech online, or protect visibly identifiable Jews who are especially vulnerable to street violence, or educate law enforcement about antisemitic trends — or any of the other real, painful practical challenges our community is presently dealing with?
> 
> Therein lies the rub. As is the case with other recent initiatives on antisemitism policy that I’ve written about (here and here), the intended beneficiary of these interventions is not the Jewish community, but the Palestinian national struggle and its influential global lobby. In that sense, Goldstein, who has a Jewish name and is an advocate for Palestinian rights, is an ideal person to front HRW’s attempt to delink the latest round of Israel demonization from the antisemitism it is rooted in, which is the main goal of his analysis.
> 
> But if one’s goal is to assist the Jewish community by arresting the current antisemitic tide, one cannot help being astonished by the issues that Goldstein ignores; and those, in turn, that he addresses.
> 
> To begin with, he mentions two of the many antisemitic outrages recorded in May around the country — the assault on Jewish diners at a Los Angeles restaurant and the savage beating of a Jewish man in midtown Manhattan. When one reports on hate crimes, it is customary to identify the perpetrators with as much accurate information as possible, and were Goldstein writing about an assault on Jews committed by white supremacists or neo-Nazi skinheads, he likely would have no qualms about disclosing this critical fact in order to enhance readers’ understanding of the episode at hand.
> 
> Yet Goldstein’s analysis of the May events gives the impression that the authors of these assaults were nameless and faceless, motivated only by a misguided notion of what solidarity with the Palestinian people involves. The assailants in Los Angeles are referred to merely as “a group,” while the attackers in New York City are simply “assailants.” No more detail is provided.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘Right’ Way to Be Antisemitic, According to Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> Kenneth Roth, executive director of Human Rights Watch, speaks at the World Economic Forum, Jan, 23, 2015. Photo: World Economic …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com











						President Biden Makes History for Democrats by Condemning Palestinian Hate Education
					

Palestinian schoolchildren sit inside a classroom at an UNRWA-run school, on the first day of a new school year, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


>


It’s worth noting at the outset that, while such a debate exists in the Israeli media, the US media remains, as ever, absolutely silent on the matter. Americans who get their information about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict only from the nightly news or papers like the New York Times and Washington Post would never even know that there is a discussion about it. Not only that, but they would have absolutely no familiarity at all with the idea that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of most of its Arab inhabitants in 1948. That this occurred (or even that this might have occurred) is entirely absent from the discussion; it is simply wiped from history altogether, in the narrative of the conflict propagated by the US media


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan https://www.10tv.com/article/news/n...itia/507-348da9e4-3150-4fc1-befc-5beb52ca6d7f


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


>





			https://www.10tv.com/article/news/nation-world/biden-airstrikes-iran-backed-militia/507-348da9e4-3150-4fc1-befc-5beb52ca6d7f
		

WASHINGTON — The U.S. military, under the direction of President Joe Biden, conducted airstrikes Sunday against what it said were “facilities used by Iran-backed militia groups” near the border between Iraq and Syria.

Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby said the militias were using the facilities to launch unmanned aerial vehicle attacks against U.S. troops in Iraq


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police. 

In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:



> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.


We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.

And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian." 

(full article online)









						EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel doesn’t fit the definitions: Imperialism is a policy of extending a country’s power and influence through diplomacy or military force. Colonialism is the policy or practice of one country acquiring full or partial political control over another, occupying it with settlers and exploiting it economically.

Throughout history there have been many colonizers and imperial powers, and they all had a host country while conquering other parts of the world—abusing the locals, exploiting their assets and imposing their own foreign cultures.

Israel, however, has no other country under its control and has never shown any interest in conquering the lands of others. The Jewish people have only had one land to which they are indigenous, and that is their national homeland. If Israel is an imperial or colonizing power, it would be the first case in history of an indigenous people colonizing their own country.

The Jewish homeland has only ever been colonized by others: Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, Ottomans, British and many other imperialist forces have subjugated the Land of Israel and its indigenous Jews. No other people in human history—except the Jews—sought to give this land independence.

Indeed, the Jewish people had sovereign nations in the Land of Israel from 1405–586 BCE and 530 BCE–70 CE. They also had other smaller independent states during the intervening years, such as in the Tiberias area between 1558 and 1564.

For centuries, the Jewish population in the Holy Land—many of whom managed to survive persecution, forced conversion and exile—spoke the same language and held the same customs as their scattered brethren around the world, until the exiles returned to resume sovereignty in their ancestral homeland.

(full article online)









						Who are the Real Colonizers in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict? | United with Israel
					

Rather than condemning Israel, progressives in the West who recoil at 'settler colonial projects' should embrace the Jewish state as an example of decolonization.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a nearly-15-minute long propaganda video criticizing Israel for an attack that “could be a war crime.”

The video, headlined, “Gaza’s Deadly Night: How Israeli Airstrikes Killed 44 People,” carries the bylines of a staggering ten people: “Evan Hill, Ainara Tiefenthäler, John Ismay, Christiaan Triebert, Soliman Hijjy, Phil Robibero, Drew Jordan, Yousur Al-Hlou, Christoph Koettl and Patrick Kingsley.”

THE VIDEO, IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, IS FULL OF SELF-CONGRATULATORY AND SELF-REFERENTIAL HYPE.

“THE TIMES SPENT MORE THAN A MONTH INVESTIGATING THESE ATTACKS TO FIND OUT WHAT WENT WRONG,” A NARRATOR SOLEMNLY INTONES. “IT WAS A COMPLICATED AND INTENSE MONTH-LONG TEAM EFFORT.”

BUT, ALSO IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, ALL THIS WORK BY ALL THESE PEOPLE ULTIMATELY DELIVERS NOT MUCH. “EXPERTS SAY THAT THE TYPE OF ISRAELI STRIKES WE DOCUMENTED CAN EASILY LEAD TO CATASTROPHE AND COULD BE A WAR CRIME,” THE SCRIPT FOR THE DOCUMENTARY SPECULATES. “COULD BE?” AFTER ALL THAT EFFORT THE TIMES CAN’T EVEN FIND AN EXPERT TO SAY IT “IS,” A WAR CRIME, JUST THAT IT “COULD” BE? AND THE EXPERT TURNS OUT TO BE FROM THE NOTORIOUSLY ANTI-ISRAEL GROUP AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL: “SALEH HIGAZI OF AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL SAID THAT ISRAEL SHOULD HAVE FORESEEN THE DISASTROUS EFFECTS OF SUCH STRIKES ON A DENSE CIVILIAN NEIGHBORHOOD COULD HAVE. ATTACKING ANYWAY, WITHOUT WARNING AND WITH HEAVY BOMBS, COULD BE A WAR CRIME AND SHOULD BE PART OF AN ONGOING INVESTIGATION INTO PALESTINE BY THE INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL COURT, HE SAID.”

------
“Given #Hamas‘ authoritarian control of Gaza, viewers have a right to know how and under what circumstances and conditions journalists accessed witnesses and victims, how they met with ‘Gaza police,’ how missile fragments were neatly collected, piled and identified, etc.” Satloff wrote in a thread on Twitter. “It is really shocking that @nytimes would endorse this video without giving viewers a full accounting of the role that #Hamas played, directly and indirectly, in its making, especially given its disturbing accusations. Viewers/readers of the NYT deserve better.”


(full article online)









						New York Times Video Whitewashing Hamas Is Condemned as ‘Shocking’ ‘Hatchet Job’
					

The headquarters of The New York Times. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A recent online conference in Turkey featured anti-Israel scholars from prominent American universities. The fact that the conference was hosted by an organization led by a convicted leader of Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) did not deter these American scholars from participating.

The week-long conference, “Challenging Apartheid in Palestine: Reclaiming the Narrative, Formulating a Vision,” was organized by Sami Al-Arian‘s Center for Islam and Global Affairs (CIGA). Al-Arian pleaded guilty in 2006 to conspiring to make or receive contributions of funds, goods, or services to or for the benefit of PIJ. Records show Al-Arian was a longtime member of the PIJ Shura, or governing council. He was deported to Turkey in 2015 as part of his plea agreement, and he now heads CIGA at Istanbul Sabahattin Zaim University.

in the meeting. Qutami applaudedPalestinian youth who “have amplified global Boycott Divestment and Sanctions [BDS] campaigns, and are working to end normalization agreements between their host states and Zionists and the Zionist settler-colonial regime.”

She emphasized the role of the “resistance from Gaza” that “ended the Israeli assault in 11 days” and its impact on “Palestinian collective consciousness and the psychological orientation of Palestinians and their past struggles toward the cause.”

That “resistance” came in the form of thousands of rockets fired by Hamas and PIJ at Israeli civilians during last month’s fighting between Israel and Hamas.

Qutami is a former International General Coordinator for the Palestinian Youth Movement (PYM) and helped organize its founding conference in Madrid, Spain in 2008. PYM reportedly may have ties with the Marxist-Leninist Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a US-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization (FTO).

(full article online)









						American Scholars Feature Prominently in Palestinian Terrorist’s Conference
					

The entrance of UCLA. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. An recent online conference in Turkey featured anti-Israel scholars from prominent American universities. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory


That's because it is.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is.
Click to expand...

The Pallys never held sovereignty over any of the areas. Your belief that a promise from the inventor of Islamism that the areas are waqf, (an entitlement to Moslems), causes your hurt feelings. 

We're not in the 7th century. Check your calendar.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is.
Click to expand...

Palestinians never had a territory in Mandate Palestine, before or after the Mandate. 

 Just ask the Hashemites who took 78% of the Mandate in 1922 and gave no land to the Arabs now called Palestinians.  And then took Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem and gave none of that land to the Arabs calling themselves Palestinians only since 1963.

Or ask the Egyptians, who themselves took Gaza in 1948 and gave NO land at all to any of the Arabs who only started calling themselves Palestinians after Arafat went to Moscow and cooked that Nationality up with the KGB.

And most importantly, not ONE arab between  1948 and 1967 raised their voices or took any action against Jordan or Egypt to reclaim that land as Palestinian.

Therefore, your endless saying that it "Is" Palestinian territory falls off the abyss really fast and at a very fast speed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pallys never held sovereignty over any of the areas. Your belief that a promise from the inventor of Islamism that the areas are waqf, (an entitlement to Moslems), causes your hurt feelings.
> 
> We're not in the 7th century. Check your calendar.
Click to expand...

Check out the law. The people are the sovereigns not governments or states.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pallys never held sovereignty over any of the areas. Your belief that a promise from the inventor of Islamism that the areas are waqf, (an entitlement to Moslems), causes your hurt feelings.
> 
> We're not in the 7th century. Check your calendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the law. The people are the sovereigns not governments or states.
Click to expand...

Do check out the laws. Arab-Moslem occupation does not mean sovereignty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two activists in the left-wing Israeli NGO B'Tselem were arrested for torching land on Hill 16 next to Kiryat Arba last week, Im Tirztu reported on Sunday.

The activists were Imad Abu Shamsiyya, a photographer for B'Tselem who documented the controversial Elior Azaria case, and Araf Jabber.


Im Tirtzu claimed that the torched land fell under Israeli control and that the two activists, not Israeli citizens, sparked the fire on the hill in order to prepare it for agricultural activities in the future to allow Palestinians to take the land.

B'Tselem denied that the hill was under Israeli control, claiming that the land in question belongs to Jabber.

(full article online)









						B'Tselem activists arrested for torching land in West Bank
					

The activists were Imad Abu Shamsiyya, a photographer for B'Tselem who documented the controversial Elior Azaria case, and Araf Jabber.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel doesn’t fit the definitions: Imperialism is a policy of extending a country’s power and influence through diplomacy or military force. Colonialism is the policy or practice of one country acquiring full or partial political control over another, occupying it with settlers and exploiting it economically.
> 
> Throughout history there have been many colonizers and imperial powers, and they all had a host country while conquering other parts of the world—abusing the locals, exploiting their assets and imposing their own foreign cultures.
> 
> Israel, however, has no other country under its control and has never shown any interest in conquering the lands of others. The Jewish people have only had one land to which they are indigenous, and that is their national homeland. If Israel is an imperial or colonizing power, it would be the first case in history of an indigenous people colonizing their own country.
> 
> The Jewish homeland has only ever been colonized by others: Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, Ottomans, British and many other imperialist forces have subjugated the Land of Israel and its indigenous Jews. No other people in human history—except the Jews—sought to give this land independence.
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish people had sovereign nations in the Land of Israel from 1405–586 BCE and 530 BCE–70 CE. They also had other smaller independent states during the intervening years, such as in the Tiberias area between 1558 and 1564.
> 
> For centuries, the Jewish population in the Holy Land—many of whom managed to survive persecution, forced conversion and exile—spoke the same language and held the same customs as their scattered brethren around the world, until the exiles returned to resume sovereignty in their ancestral homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Real Colonizers in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Rather than condemning Israel, progressives in the West who recoil at 'settler colonial projects' should embrace the Jewish state as an example of decolonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Welcome to United with Israel!
Founded in 2011, United with Israel (UWI) is proud to have grown to become the world’s largest pro-Israel community, with nearly 10 million followers in over 170 countries. We transform passive Israel supporters into global activists, sharing impactful, pro-Israel messages and calls-to-action throughout the world.

UWI delivers content via its website, social media, phone apps, browser apps, emails, newsletters and more – bypassing the mainstream media and its anti-Israel bias.

United with Israel uses its grassroots power to raise vital funds for a variety of charities that benefit Israelis in need


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel doesn’t fit the definitions: Imperialism is a policy of extending a country’s power and influence through diplomacy or military force. Colonialism is the policy or practice of one country acquiring full or partial political control over another, occupying it with settlers and exploiting it economically.
> 
> Throughout history there have been many colonizers and imperial powers, and they all had a host country while conquering other parts of the world—abusing the locals, exploiting their assets and imposing their own foreign cultures.
> 
> Israel, however, has no other country under its control and has never shown any interest in conquering the lands of others. The Jewish people have only had one land to which they are indigenous, and that is their national homeland. If Israel is an imperial or colonizing power, it would be the first case in history of an indigenous people colonizing their own country.
> 
> The Jewish homeland has only ever been colonized by others: Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, Ottomans, British and many other imperialist forces have subjugated the Land of Israel and its indigenous Jews. No other people in human history—except the Jews—sought to give this land independence.
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish people had sovereign nations in the Land of Israel from 1405–586 BCE and 530 BCE–70 CE. They also had other smaller independent states during the intervening years, such as in the Tiberias area between 1558 and 1564.
> 
> For centuries, the Jewish population in the Holy Land—many of whom managed to survive persecution, forced conversion and exile—spoke the same language and held the same customs as their scattered brethren around the world, until the exiles returned to resume sovereignty in their ancestral homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Real Colonizers in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Rather than condemning Israel, progressives in the West who recoil at 'settler colonial projects' should embrace the Jewish state as an example of decolonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


About 6.8 million Jewish Israelis and 6.8 million Palestinians live today between the Mediterranean Sea and Jordan River, an area encompassing Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT), the latter made up of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip. Throughout most of this area, Israel is the sole governing power; in the remainder, it exercises primary authority alongside limited Palestinian self-rule. Across these areas and in most aspects of life, Israeli authorities methodically privilege Jewish Israelis and discriminate against Palestinians. Laws, policies, and statements by leading Israeli officials make plain that the objective of maintaining Jewish Israeli control over demographics, political power, and land has long guided government policy. In pursuit of this goal, authorities have dispossessed, confined, forcibly separated, and subjugated Palestinians by virtue of their identity to varying degrees of intensity. In certain areas, as described in this report, these deprivations are so severe that they amount to the crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution








						A Threshold Crossed
					

The 213-page report, “A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution,” examines Israel’s treatment of Palestinians. It presents the present-day reality of a single authority, the Israeli government, ruling primarily over the area between the Jordan River and...




					www.hrw.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn’t fit the definitions: Imperialism is a policy of extending a country’s power and influence through diplomacy or military force. Colonialism is the policy or practice of one country acquiring full or partial political control over another, occupying it with settlers and exploiting it economically.
> 
> Throughout history there have been many colonizers and imperial powers, and they all had a host country while conquering other parts of the world—abusing the locals, exploiting their assets and imposing their own foreign cultures.
> 
> Israel, however, has no other country under its control and has never shown any interest in conquering the lands of others. The Jewish people have only had one land to which they are indigenous, and that is their national homeland. If Israel is an imperial or colonizing power, it would be the first case in history of an indigenous people colonizing their own country.
> 
> The Jewish homeland has only ever been colonized by others: Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, Ottomans, British and many other imperialist forces have subjugated the Land of Israel and its indigenous Jews. No other people in human history—except the Jews—sought to give this land independence.
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish people had sovereign nations in the Land of Israel from 1405–586 BCE and 530 BCE–70 CE. They also had other smaller independent states during the intervening years, such as in the Tiberias area between 1558 and 1564.
> 
> For centuries, the Jewish population in the Holy Land—many of whom managed to survive persecution, forced conversion and exile—spoke the same language and held the same customs as their scattered brethren around the world, until the exiles returned to resume sovereignty in their ancestral homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Real Colonizers in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Rather than condemning Israel, progressives in the West who recoil at 'settler colonial projects' should embrace the Jewish state as an example of decolonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 6.8 million Jewish Israelis and 6.8 million Palestinians live today between the Mediterranean Sea and Jordan River, an area encompassing Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT), the latter made up of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip. Throughout most of this area, Israel is the sole governing power; in the remainder, it exercises primary authority alongside limited Palestinian self-rule. Across these areas and in most aspects of life, Israeli authorities methodically privilege Jewish Israelis and discriminate against Palestinians. Laws, policies, and statements by leading Israeli officials make plain that the objective of maintaining Jewish Israeli control over demographics, political power, and land has long guided government policy. In pursuit of this goal, authorities have dispossessed, confined, forcibly separated, and subjugated Palestinians by virtue of their identity to varying degrees of intensity. In certain areas, as described in this report, these deprivations are so severe that they amount to the crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Two activists in the left-wing Israeli NGO B'Tselem were arrested for torching land on Hill 16 next to Kiryat Arba last week, Im Tirztu reported on Sunday.
> 
> The activists were Imad Abu Shamsiyya, a photographer for B'Tselem who documented the controversial Elior Azaria case, and Araf Jabber.
> 
> 
> Im Tirtzu claimed that the torched land fell under Israeli control and that the two activists, not Israeli citizens, sparked the fire on the hill in order to prepare it for agricultural activities in the future to allow Palestinians to take the land.
> 
> B'Tselem denied that the hill was under Israeli control, claiming that the land in question belongs to Jabber.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B'Tselem activists arrested for torching land in West Bank
> 
> 
> The activists were Imad Abu Shamsiyya, a photographer for B'Tselem who documented the controversial Elior Azaria case, and Araf Jabber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Im Tirtzu claimed that the torched land fell under Israeli control and that the two activists, not Israeli citizens, sparked the fire on the hill in order to prepare it for agricultural activities in the future to allow Palestinians to take the land.
B'Tselem denied that the hill was under Israeli control, claiming that the land in question belongs to Jabber.
"This is not the first time that links between activists in anti-Zionist propaganda organizations working with foreign governments and the New Israel Fund and terrorist acts have been linked," said Matan Peleg, chairman of Im Tirtzu. "For the terrorists and seekers of Israel's evil, these are different activities in nature but with the same purpose. Sometimes it is found that these are the same people."


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> A recent online conference in Turkey featured anti-Israel scholars from prominent American universities. The fact that the conference was hosted by an organization led by a convicted leader of Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) did not deter these American scholars from participating.
> 
> The week-long conference, “Challenging Apartheid in Palestine: Reclaiming the Narrative, Formulating a Vision,” was organized by Sami Al-Arian‘s Center for Islam and Global Affairs (CIGA). Al-Arian pleaded guilty in 2006 to conspiring to make or receive contributions of funds, goods, or services to or for the benefit of PIJ. Records show Al-Arian was a longtime member of the PIJ Shura, or governing council. He was deported to Turkey in 2015 as part of his plea agreement, and he now heads CIGA at Istanbul Sabahattin Zaim University.
> 
> in the meeting. Qutami applaudedPalestinian youth who “have amplified global Boycott Divestment and Sanctions [BDS] campaigns, and are working to end normalization agreements between their host states and Zionists and the Zionist settler-colonial regime.”
> 
> She emphasized the role of the “resistance from Gaza” that “ended the Israeli assault in 11 days” and its impact on “Palestinian collective consciousness and the psychological orientation of Palestinians and their past struggles toward the cause.”
> 
> That “resistance” came in the form of thousands of rockets fired by Hamas and PIJ at Israeli civilians during last month’s fighting between Israel and Hamas.
> 
> Qutami is a former International General Coordinator for the Palestinian Youth Movement (PYM) and helped organize its founding conference in Madrid, Spain in 2008. PYM reportedly may have ties with the Marxist-Leninist Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a US-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization (FTO).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Scholars Feature Prominently in Palestinian Terrorist’s Conference
> 
> 
> The entrance of UCLA. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. An recent online conference in Turkey featured anti-Israel scholars from prominent American universities. …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com











						It’s Not Anti-Israel, It’s Antisemitic
					

Six-year-old Ido Avigal, who was killed by a Hamas rocket. Photo: Screenshot In May 2021, the world witnessed a sharp …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a nearly-15-minute long propaganda video criticizing Israel for an attack that “could be a war crime.”
> 
> The video, headlined, “Gaza’s Deadly Night: How Israeli Airstrikes Killed 44 People,” carries the bylines of a staggering ten people: “Evan Hill, Ainara Tiefenthäler, John Ismay, Christiaan Triebert, Soliman Hijjy, Phil Robibero, Drew Jordan, Yousur Al-Hlou, Christoph Koettl and Patrick Kingsley.”
> 
> THE VIDEO, IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, IS FULL OF SELF-CONGRATULATORY AND SELF-REFERENTIAL HYPE.
> 
> “THE TIMES SPENT MORE THAN A MONTH INVESTIGATING THESE ATTACKS TO FIND OUT WHAT WENT WRONG,” A NARRATOR SOLEMNLY INTONES. “IT WAS A COMPLICATED AND INTENSE MONTH-LONG TEAM EFFORT.”
> 
> BUT, ALSO IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, ALL THIS WORK BY ALL THESE PEOPLE ULTIMATELY DELIVERS NOT MUCH. “EXPERTS SAY THAT THE TYPE OF ISRAELI STRIKES WE DOCUMENTED CAN EASILY LEAD TO CATASTROPHE AND COULD BE A WAR CRIME,” THE SCRIPT FOR THE DOCUMENTARY SPECULATES. “COULD BE?” AFTER ALL THAT EFFORT THE TIMES CAN’T EVEN FIND AN EXPERT TO SAY IT “IS,” A WAR CRIME, JUST THAT IT “COULD” BE? AND THE EXPERT TURNS OUT TO BE FROM THE NOTORIOUSLY ANTI-ISRAEL GROUP AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL: “SALEH HIGAZI OF AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL SAID THAT ISRAEL SHOULD HAVE FORESEEN THE DISASTROUS EFFECTS OF SUCH STRIKES ON A DENSE CIVILIAN NEIGHBORHOOD COULD HAVE. ATTACKING ANYWAY, WITHOUT WARNING AND WITH HEAVY BOMBS, COULD BE A WAR CRIME AND SHOULD BE PART OF AN ONGOING INVESTIGATION INTO PALESTINE BY THE INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL COURT, HE SAID.”
> 
> ------
> “Given #Hamas‘ authoritarian control of Gaza, viewers have a right to know how and under what circumstances and conditions journalists accessed witnesses and victims, how they met with ‘Gaza police,’ how missile fragments were neatly collected, piled and identified, etc.” Satloff wrote in a thread on Twitter. “It is really shocking that @nytimes would endorse this video without giving viewers a full accounting of the role that #Hamas played, directly and indirectly, in its making, especially given its disturbing accusations. Viewers/readers of the NYT deserve better.”
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Video Whitewashing Hamas Is Condemned as ‘Shocking’ ‘Hatchet Job’
> 
> 
> The headquarters of The New York Times. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


It’s worth noting at the outset that, while such a debate exists in the Israeli media, the US media remains, as ever, absolutely silent on the matter. Americans who get their information about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict only from the nightly news or papers like the New York Times and Washington Post would never even know that there is a discussion about it. Not only that, but they would have absolutely no familiarity at all with the idea that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of most of its Arab inhabitants in 1948. That this occurred (or even that this might have occurred) is entirely absent from the discussion; it is simply wiped from history altogether, in the narrative of the conflict propagated by the US media








						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the heavy handed Palestinian security forces attacking protesters over the past three days, people criticized the EU for funding the Palestinian police.
> 
> In response, the European Union and the Palestinians explained exactly what they fund for Palestinians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU does not provide any financial or technical assistance to the Palestinian Security Forces other than technical assistance to the Palestinian Civil Police. Our funding pays salaries for nurses, doctors and teachers, and contributes to the financial support to the poorest Palestinian families in the West Bank and Gaza. We also finance major infrastructure projects, support civil society and the business sector, notably micro and small enterprises, implement projects to preserve the Palestinian identity of Area C and East Jerusalem, and remain the major partner of UNRWA. The EU has the most robust monitoring mechanism in place to ensure that every Euro is actually spent as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory - not something to be negotiated between the parties. And they will spend a large amount of EU money to oppose Israel's claims on those areas.
> 
> And it does this even though those areas were never "Palestinian."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU denies giving money to Palestinian security - but emphasizes it gives money to make Jerusalem "Palestinian"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already knew this, but here the EU says it explicitly: they regard all of east Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria to be Palestinian territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pallys never held sovereignty over any of the areas. Your belief that a promise from the inventor of Islamism that the areas are waqf, (an entitlement to Moslems), causes your hurt feelings.
> 
> We're not in the 7th century. Check your calendar.
Click to expand...










						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a nearly-15-minute long propaganda video criticizing Israel for an attack that “could be a war crime.”
> 
> The video, headlined, “Gaza’s Deadly Night: How Israeli Airstrikes Killed 44 People,” carries the bylines of a staggering ten people: “Evan Hill, Ainara Tiefenthäler, John Ismay, Christiaan Triebert, Soliman Hijjy, Phil Robibero, Drew Jordan, Yousur Al-Hlou, Christoph Koettl and Patrick Kingsley.”
> 
> THE VIDEO, IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, IS FULL OF SELF-CONGRATULATORY AND SELF-REFERENTIAL HYPE.
> 
> “THE TIMES SPENT MORE THAN A MONTH INVESTIGATING THESE ATTACKS TO FIND OUT WHAT WENT WRONG,” A NARRATOR SOLEMNLY INTONES. “IT WAS A COMPLICATED AND INTENSE MONTH-LONG TEAM EFFORT.”
> 
> BUT, ALSO IN TYPICAL TIMES STYLE, ALL THIS WORK BY ALL THESE PEOPLE ULTIMATELY DELIVERS NOT MUCH. “EXPERTS SAY THAT THE TYPE OF ISRAELI STRIKES WE DOCUMENTED CAN EASILY LEAD TO CATASTROPHE AND COULD BE A WAR CRIME,” THE SCRIPT FOR THE DOCUMENTARY SPECULATES. “COULD BE?” AFTER ALL THAT EFFORT THE TIMES CAN’T EVEN FIND AN EXPERT TO SAY IT “IS,” A WAR CRIME, JUST THAT IT “COULD” BE? AND THE EXPERT TURNS OUT TO BE FROM THE NOTORIOUSLY ANTI-ISRAEL GROUP AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL: “SALEH HIGAZI OF AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL SAID THAT ISRAEL SHOULD HAVE FORESEEN THE DISASTROUS EFFECTS OF SUCH STRIKES ON A DENSE CIVILIAN NEIGHBORHOOD COULD HAVE. ATTACKING ANYWAY, WITHOUT WARNING AND WITH HEAVY BOMBS, COULD BE A WAR CRIME AND SHOULD BE PART OF AN ONGOING INVESTIGATION INTO PALESTINE BY THE INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL COURT, HE SAID.”
> 
> ------
> “Given #Hamas‘ authoritarian control of Gaza, viewers have a right to know how and under what circumstances and conditions journalists accessed witnesses and victims, how they met with ‘Gaza police,’ how missile fragments were neatly collected, piled and identified, etc.” Satloff wrote in a thread on Twitter. “It is really shocking that @nytimes would endorse this video without giving viewers a full accounting of the role that #Hamas played, directly and indirectly, in its making, especially given its disturbing accusations. Viewers/readers of the NYT deserve better.”
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Video Whitewashing Hamas Is Condemned as ‘Shocking’ ‘Hatchet Job’
> 
> 
> The headquarters of The New York Times. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The New York Times is being condemned for publishing a …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s worth noting at the outset that, while such a debate exists in the Israeli media, the US media remains, as ever, absolutely silent on the matter. Americans who get their information about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict only from the nightly news or papers like the New York Times and Washington Post would never even know that there is a discussion about it. Not only that, but they would have absolutely no familiarity at all with the idea that Palestine was ethnically cleansed of most of its Arab inhabitants in 1948. That this occurred (or even that this might have occurred) is entirely absent from the discussion; it is simply wiped from history altogether, in the narrative of the conflict propagated by the US media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...


The New York Times and the Washington Post are pro Israel?  I would rethink that by actually reading those newspapers.

TranJordan is part of Palestine, as it was of the Mandate for Palestine.  One people were ethnically cleansed from the area in 1925.  Who were they?

There are consequences during a war.

The Arab leaders  told the Arab population in the south to leave and they would be able to return after two weeks, after the Arab States put an end to Israel.

The Arabs in the North stayed and continue to live there.

Arabs who fought against Israel, and had no intention of stopping killing Jews, plus those who were not going to be loyal to Jews and also want to kill them, THOSE Arabs ended up being expelled from Israel.

In other words "Palestine was NOT ethnically cleansed of most of its Arabs"

The Arab leaders like Husseini and Arafat have a huge deal of responsibility in making those people leave with the promise of a quick return after all Jews were to be killed and the land taken over.

Ooooops.  They lost the war, and many Arabs never got to return, exactly because they wanted to see Israel destroyed.

What country on earth would allow thousands on people back in, especially if those people would like to see your citizens dead?


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
					

history.state.gov 3.0 shell




					history.state.gov


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov


The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov


British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov


How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.




__





						USA TODAY
					






					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
Click to expand...

As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.

Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.

They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.

Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.

Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surprisingly, many people who were not sympathetic to the Zionist cause believed the Jews would improve the condition of Palestinian Arabs. For example, Dawood Barakat, editor of the Egyptian paper _Al-Ahram_, wrote: “It is absolutely necessary that an entente be made between the Zionists and Arabs, because the war of words can only do evil. The Zionists are necessary for the country: The money which they will bring, their knowledge and intelligence, and the industriousness which characterizes them will contribute without doubt to the regeneration of the country.”

Even a leading Arab nationalist believed the return of the Jews to their homeland would help resuscitate the country. According to Sherif Hussein, the guardian of the Islamic Holy Places in Arabia:

The resources of the country are still virgin soil and will be developed by the Jewish immigrants. One of the most amazing things until recent times was that the Palestinian used to leave his country, wandering over the high seas in every direction. His native soil could not retain a hold on him, though his ancestors had lived on it for 1000 years. At the same time, we have seen the Jews from foreign countries streaming to Palestine from Russia, Germany, Austria, Spain, America. The cause of causes could not escape those who had a gift of deeper insight. They knew that the country was for its original sons (_abna’ihilasliyin_), for all their differences, a sacred and beloved homeland. The return of these exiles (_jaliya_) to their homeland will prove materially and spiritually [to be] an experimental school for their brethren who are with them in the fields, factories, trades and in all things connected with toil and labor.





__





						The Arabs in Palestine
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov


We give money to Egypt and Jordan so that they don't attack israel


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
Click to expand...

Which is why they had to be ethnically cleansed?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem
Click to expand...

The British helped train the Hashemites and were with them when Jordan invaded Israel in May 1948.

You seem to misread what is written for lack of knowledge as to what actually happened during the Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

This is what Israel has given back to the US.









						Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
					

The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.




					www.washingtoninstitute.org
				





On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
Click to expand...

Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”

UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle








						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We give money to Egypt and Jordan so that they don't attack israel
Click to expand...

That was the term they, Egypt and Jordan, accepted in order to sign the Peace treaties.  Give and take.  The US gets something out of giving them the money.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
Click to expand...










						Why Do Taliban Continue to Kill If They Are Serious about Peace?
					

The Taliban must alter their zero-sum mentality and seriously commit to bringing peace to Afghanistan before it is too late.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We give money to Egypt and Jordan so that they don't attack israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the term they, Egypt and Jordan, accepted in order to sign the Peace treaties.  Give and take.  The US gets something out of giving them the money.
Click to expand...

So the money we give to Egypt and Jordan is really for Israel too


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

Take this post to the other thread:





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





By the way:

The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.

They declared war on the Jews from 1920.

Refused two Partitions.

The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Israel has given back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
> 
> 
> The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtoninstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?
Click to expand...

The West Bank cooperates with Israeli police. The west Bank has been at peace with israel


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
Click to expand...

It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Do Taliban Continue to Kill If They Are Serious about Peace?
> 
> 
> The Taliban must alter their zero-sum mentality and seriously commit to bringing peace to Afghanistan before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

This belongs on another thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
Click to expand...

The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.

It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”



An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the 
land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
Click to expand...

in which he lamented the expulsion of the Jews from the Arab countries following the establishment of Israel in 1948


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Israel has given back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
> 
> 
> The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtoninstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Bank cooperates with Israeli police. The west Bank has been at peace with israel
Click to expand...

You are kidding....about the PA being at peace with Israel, right?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
Click to expand...

Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Israel has given back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
> 
> 
> The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtoninstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Bank cooperates with Israeli police. The west Bank has been at peace with israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding....about the PA being at peace with Israel, right?
Click to expand...

Credible link?


----------



## Dusty

Sixties Fan said:


> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf


Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Do Taliban Continue to Kill If They Are Serious about Peace?
> 
> 
> The Taliban must alter their zero-sum mentality and seriously commit to bringing peace to Afghanistan before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This belongs on another thread.
Click to expand...

It demonstrates the objectivity of my source


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
Click to expand...

In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable. The events that followed must be analyzed within the context of this explicit understanding among the Zionist leadership that, one way or another, a large number of Arabs would have to go


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
Click to expand...

I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians
Click to expand...

You seem to have a hard time keeping to the conversation at hand.  

If in 1948 some Arabs were using guns against Jews, yes.  And many were, and they fought and killed Jews with their guns.   Over 6000 Jews were killed in that war.

 As much as you do not wish to call it a war, it was a war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Israel has given back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
> 
> 
> The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtoninstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Bank cooperates with Israeli police. The west Bank has been at peace with israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding....about the PA being at peace with Israel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Credible link?
Click to expand...

How about you read the news and find out what Fatah and Abbas have been exposing to their population in Areas A and B?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
Click to expand...

Another aspect of the Zionists’ land purchases was how it disenfranchised Arab inhabitants who had theretofore been living on and working the land. This was achieved by exploiting feudalistic Ottoman land laws. Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription. Additionally, land lived on and cultivated by one individual or family was often registered in the name of another, such as local government magnates who registered large plots or even entire villages in their own names.[50] The British Shaw Commission report of 1929 described another common means by which the rightful owners of the land were legally disenfranchised:

Under the Turkish regime, especially in the latter half of the eighteenth century, persons of the peasant classes in some parts of the Ottoman Empire, including the territory now known as Palestine, found that by admitting the over-lordship of the Sultan or of some member of the Turkish aristocracy, they could obtain protection against extortion and other material benefits which counterbalanced the tribune demanded by their over-lord as a return for his protection. Accordingly many peasant cultivators at that time either willingly entered into an arrangement of this character or, finding that it was imposed upon them, submitted to it. By these means persons of importance and position in the Ottoman Empire acquired the legal title to large tracts of land which for generations and in some cases for centuries had been in the undisturbed and undisputed occupation of peasants who . . . had undoubtedly a strong moral claim to be allowed to continue in occupation of those lands.[51]

Much of the land acquired by the JNF was purchased from absentee landlords, with extreme prejudice toward the poor Arab inhabitants who by rights were its legitimate owners.[52] According to the Shaw Commission, no more than 10 percent of purchased land was acquired from peasants, the rest having been “acquired from the owners of large estates most of whom live outside Palestine”.[53] In the Vale of Esdraelon, for instance, “one of the most fertile parts of Palestine”, Jews purchased 200,000 dunams (more than 49,000 acres) from a wealthy family of Christian Arabs from Beirut (the Sursock family). Included in the purchase were 22 villages, “the tenants of which, with the exception of a single village, were displaced: 1,746 families or 8,730 people.”[54] As another example, in the Wadi el Hawareth area, the JNF purchased 30,826 dunams (more than 7,600 acres) and evicted a large proportion its 1,200 Arab inhabitants.[55]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Israel has given back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America
> 
> 
> The bilateral relationship is based on tangible, steadily increasing security and economic interests, not just shared values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtoninstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Palestinians take, and take and take and have given the US, EU, and others back.....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Bank cooperates with Israeli police. The west Bank has been at peace with israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding....about the PA being at peace with Israel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Credible link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you read the news and find out what Fatah and Abbas have been exposing to their population in Areas A and B?
Click to expand...

I am responsible for backing up my assertions, not yours


----------



## Sixties Fan

Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the expulsion of the Jews from the Arab countries following the establishment of Israel in 1948.

This expulsion, he said, was a grave mistake, since the Arab countries thereby "lost an elite population with significant wealth, property, influence, knowledge, and culture," which could have helped them, including against Israel, and lost the potential contribution of the Jews in many spheres, especially in the financial sphere.

The Arabs, he added, should have learned a lesson from the expulsion of the Jews of Spain in 1492, and from Hitler's expulsion of the Jews of Europe, which eventually harmed the countries that lost their Jews.

He stated further that antisemitism, which is deeply entrenched in Arab societies, stems from the books that teach Islamic heritage, studied in schools throughout the Arab world, and therefore called for an overhaul of the curricula in order to strengthen tolerance and banish extremism.









						UAE Writer Criticizes Expulsion of Jews From Arab Countries: ‘We Failed to Learn the Lesson of History’
					

"This hatred will therefore continue to exist, so long as our heritage [text]books continue to incite hatred against the Jews."




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another aspect of the Zionists’ land purchases was how it disenfranchised Arab inhabitants who had theretofore been living on and working the land. This was achieved by exploiting feudalistic Ottoman land laws. Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription. Additionally, land lived on and cultivated by one individual or family was often registered in the name of another, such as local government magnates who registered large plots or even entire villages in their own names.[50] The British Shaw Commission report of 1929 described another common means by which the rightful owners of the land were legally disenfranchised:
> 
> Under the Turkish regime, especially in the latter half of the eighteenth century, persons of the peasant classes in some parts of the Ottoman Empire, including the territory now known as Palestine, found that by admitting the over-lordship of the Sultan or of some member of the Turkish aristocracy, they could obtain protection against extortion and other material benefits which counterbalanced the tribune demanded by their over-lord as a return for his protection. Accordingly many peasant cultivators at that time either willingly entered into an arrangement of this character or, finding that it was imposed upon them, submitted to it. By these means persons of importance and position in the Ottoman Empire acquired the legal title to large tracts of land which for generations and in some cases for centuries had been in the undisturbed and undisputed occupation of peasants who . . . had undoubtedly a strong moral claim to be allowed to continue in occupation of those lands.[51]
> 
> Much of the land acquired by the JNF was purchased from absentee landlords, with extreme prejudice toward the poor Arab inhabitants who by rights were its legitimate owners.[52] According to the Shaw Commission, no more than 10 percent of purchased land was acquired from peasants, the rest having been “acquired from the owners of large estates most of whom live outside Palestine”.[53] In the Vale of Esdraelon, for instance, “one of the most fertile parts of Palestine”, Jews purchased 200,000 dunams (more than 49,000 acres) from a wealthy family of Christian Arabs from Beirut (the Sursock family). Included in the purchase were 22 villages, “the tenants of which, with the exception of a single village, were displaced: 1,746 families or 8,730 people.”[54] As another example, in the Wadi el Hawareth area, the JNF purchased 30,826 dunams (more than 7,600 acres) and evicted a large proportion its 1,200 Arab inhabitants.[55]
Click to expand...

Living on and working the land does not make them owners.


THE owners chose to sell their lands....to the Jews


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a hard time keeping to the conversation at hand.
> 
> If in 1948 some Arabs were using guns against Jews, yes.  And many were, and they fought and killed Jews with their guns.   Over 6000 Jews were killed in that war.
> 
> As much as you do not wish to call it a war, it was a war.
Click to expand...

It was a war in which the zionists used terrorism


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
Click to expand...

The Israelis kill a lot more civilians


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.



There was?

Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another aspect of the Zionists’ land purchases was how it disenfranchised Arab inhabitants who had theretofore been living on and working the land. This was achieved by exploiting feudalistic Ottoman land laws. Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription. Additionally, land lived on and cultivated by one individual or family was often registered in the name of another, such as local government magnates who registered large plots or even entire villages in their own names.[50] The British Shaw Commission report of 1929 described another common means by which the rightful owners of the land were legally disenfranchised:
> 
> Under the Turkish regime, especially in the latter half of the eighteenth century, persons of the peasant classes in some parts of the Ottoman Empire, including the territory now known as Palestine, found that by admitting the over-lordship of the Sultan or of some member of the Turkish aristocracy, they could obtain protection against extortion and other material benefits which counterbalanced the tribune demanded by their over-lord as a return for his protection. Accordingly many peasant cultivators at that time either willingly entered into an arrangement of this character or, finding that it was imposed upon them, submitted to it. By these means persons of importance and position in the Ottoman Empire acquired the legal title to large tracts of land which for generations and in some cases for centuries had been in the undisturbed and undisputed occupation of peasants who . . . had undoubtedly a strong moral claim to be allowed to continue in occupation of those lands.[51]
> 
> Much of the land acquired by the JNF was purchased from absentee landlords, with extreme prejudice toward the poor Arab inhabitants who by rights were its legitimate owners.[52] According to the Shaw Commission, no more than 10 percent of purchased land was acquired from peasants, the rest having been “acquired from the owners of large estates most of whom live outside Palestine”.[53] In the Vale of Esdraelon, for instance, “one of the most fertile parts of Palestine”, Jews purchased 200,000 dunams (more than 49,000 acres) from a wealthy family of Christian Arabs from Beirut (the Sursock family). Included in the purchase were 22 villages, “the tenants of which, with the exception of a single village, were displaced: 1,746 families or 8,730 people.”[54] As another example, in the Wadi el Hawareth area, the JNF purchased 30,826 dunams (more than 7,600 acres) and evicted a large proportion its 1,200 Arab inhabitants.[55]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living on and working the land does not make them owners.
> 
> 
> THE owners chose to sell their lands....to the Jews
Click to expand...

The Ottomans stole the land sold it to the zionists. Then the new thieves kicked the real owners out into the desert


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.



Arab squatters........


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a hard time keeping to the conversation at hand.
> 
> If in 1948 some Arabs were using guns against Jews, yes.  And many were, and they fought and killed Jews with their guns.   Over 6000 Jews were killed in that war.
> 
> As much as you do not wish to call it a war, it was a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a war in which the zionists used terrorism
Click to expand...

There was no terrorism during the 1948 war.  It was a war.
Stop distorting things.

The poor, poor Arab Muslims.  Lost the war to their dhimmi Jews.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


You have a source that proves 85% ownership? 

What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
Click to expand...

The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah) 
of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a 
high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar 
remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased 
it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will 
not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal 
to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71] 
The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took 
effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land 
they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved 
physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than 
offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant 
1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion, 
they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land 
of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land 
to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our 
(Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's 
half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost 
brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab 
peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.





						The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
					

The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...




					hal.archives-ouvertes.fr


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Ottomans stole the land



You should sue!!!


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a hard time keeping to the conversation at hand.
> 
> If in 1948 some Arabs were using guns against Jews, yes.  And many were, and they fought and killed Jews with their guns.   Over 6000 Jews were killed in that war.
> 
> As much as you do not wish to call it a war, it was a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a war in which the zionists used terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no terrorism doing the 1948 war.  It was a war.
> Stop distorting things.
> 
> The poor, poor Arab Muslims.  Lost the war to their dhimmi Jews.
Click to expand...

Targeting and killing civilians is terrorism


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans stole the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sue!!!
Click to expand...

I am trying to educate


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891).



Sounds awful!!!!

Thanks for admitting your previous 85% link was a lie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans stole the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sue!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to educate
Click to expand...


Try using facts for once.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
Click to expand...










						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans stole the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sue!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to educate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using facts for once.
Click to expand...

My evidence does not live up to your high standards


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...


If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awful!!!!
> 
> Thanks for admitting your previous 85% link was a lie.
Click to expand...

Where did it say that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> My evidence does not live up to your high standards



You've posted no evidence to back up the 85% claim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
Click to expand...

This "article " you keep posting sees Jews as NOT the indigenous people of the land.

Guess where this article belongs.

Toxic field with the rest of the Arab Muslim trash they keep inventing.

Jews ARE the indigenous people of the land.

Arabs are the invaders.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awful!!!!
> 
> Thanks for admitting your previous 85% link was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did it say that?
Click to expand...


 "soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land they cultivated"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans stole the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sue!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to educate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My evidence does not live up to your high standards
Click to expand...

You have rewritten history.  Aka Lies against the Jews.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.
Click to expand...

Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”

UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.
Click to expand...

I don't think you have posted one link/evidence. You just run ur mouth


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans stole the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sue!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to educate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My evidence does not live up to your high standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have rewritten history.  Aka Lies against the Jews.
Click to expand...

Says your mouth


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awful!!!!
> 
> Thanks for admitting your previous 85% link was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land they cultivated"
Click to expand...

I don't see "not 85%"


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This "article " you keep posting sees Jews as NOT the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Guess where this article belongs.
> 
> Toxic field with the rest of the Arab Muslim trash they keep inventing.
> 
> Jews ARE the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Arabs are the invaders.
Click to expand...

I am Jewish. I went to Israel. I walked into a small store in Bethlehem. What if I had taken out a gun, shot the shopkeeper, took cash from the register and shouted: "my people owned this land 2000 years ago"


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This "article " you keep posting sees Jews as NOT the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Guess where this article belongs.
> 
> Toxic field with the rest of the Arab Muslim trash they keep inventing.
> 
> Jews ARE the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Arabs are the invaders.
Click to expand...

The native Americans are indigenous


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
Click to expand...


*Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War*

I saw your unbacked source the first time you posted it.
And then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters never registered land, because they didn't want to pay taxes. Then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters lost title to land they farmed.

I think that's called a self goal.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The resources of the country are still virgin soil and will be developed by the Jewish immigrants.


Israel Beyond Apartheid - Susan Abulhawa, Keynote​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.



Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awful!!!!
> 
> Thanks for admitting your previous 85% link was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land they cultivated"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see "not 85%"
Click to expand...


----------



## Dusty

Sixties Fan said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.
Click to expand...

There are no Palestinians, just muslims chopping off all the little girls vaginas


----------



## Dusty

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis kill a lot more civilians
Click to expand...

Not enough


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either.​
(full article online)









						Oh no, an article on Israeli ‘apartheid’ - opinion
					

Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either. We’re so far past that.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either.​
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, an article on Israeli ‘apartheid’ - opinion
> 
> 
> Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either. We’re so far past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


A case for the one state solution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either.​
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, an article on Israeli ‘apartheid’ - opinion
> 
> 
> Just as no one notices who’s Arab and who’s Jewish at my favorite open-air market, no one pays much attention to ethnicity at the hospital, either. We’re so far past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A case for the one state solution.
Click to expand...

You have no case.
Jews are not going back to dhimmitude. 
It works just fine with the Arabs who respect the Jewish people and Israel.


----------



## justinacolmena

Sixties Fan said:


> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.


I don't disagree with that implication, but that does not excuse apartheid Israeli policies which are enacted and enforced in many other countries where Communist Party secular Jews have gained significant political power.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War*
> 
> I saw your unbacked source the first time you posted it.
> And then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters never registered land, because they didn't want to pay taxes. Then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters lost title to land they farmed.
> 
> I think that's called a self goal.....
Click to expand...










						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
				



Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”

UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle.”[56]


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
Click to expand...

Says u


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
Click to expand...







						The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
					

The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...




					hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
				



The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah) 
of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a 
high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar 
remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased 
it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will 
not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal 
to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71] 
The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took 
effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land 
they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved 
physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than 
offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant 
1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion, 
they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land 
of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land 
to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our 
(Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's 
half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost 
brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab 
peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


>


Says a screenshot


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, there was a consensus that such a sizable population of Arabs within the borders of their desired “Jewish state” was unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was?
> 
> Is that why your source lied and said 85% of the land was owned by Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a source that proves 85% ownership?
> 
> What are you waiting for, Buttercup? Post it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Benny has proof the Arabs owned 85%, cut and paste that portion of your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War*
> 
> I saw your unbacked source the first time you posted it.
> And then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters never registered land, because they didn't want to pay taxes. Then you posted a source that said the Arab squatters lost title to land they farmed.
> 
> I think that's called a self goal.....
Click to expand...










						A quote by Edward I. Koch
					

I can explain it to you, but I can't comprehend it for you.



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”



Bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
Click to expand...


_they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price._

DURR.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Palestinians, just muslims chopping off all the little girls vaginas
Click to expand...

And Israel blows them to pieces


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price._
> 
> DURR.
Click to expand...

Both things can't be true?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price._
> 
> DURR.
Click to expand...

Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine



Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


>


Indeed, Morris himself used the term repeatedly in his discussion with Shavit, in which Morris expressed his view that this “cleansing” of Palestine was morally justified:

Ben-Gurion was right. If he had not done what he did, a state would not have come into being. That has to be clear. It is impossible to evade it. Without uprooting of the Palestinians, a Jewish state would not have arisen here. . . .

There is no justification for acts of rape. There is no justification for acts of massacre. Those are war crimes. But in certain conditions, expulsion is not a war crime. I don’t think that the expulsions of 1948 were war crimes. You can’t make an omelet without breaking eggs. You have to dirty your hands. . . .

There are circumstances in history that justify ethnic cleansing. I know that this term is completely negative in the discourse of the 21st century, but when the choice is between ethnic cleansing and genocide—the annihilation of your people—I prefer ethnic cleansing. . . .

That was the situation. That is what Zionism faced. A Jewish state would not have come into being without the uprooting of 700,000 Palestinians. Therefore it was necessary to uproot them. There was no choice but to expel that population


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


>


That was the situation. That is what Zionism faced. A Jewish state would not have come into being without the uprooting of 700,000 Palestinians. Therefore it was necessary to uproot them. There was no choice but to expel that population


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


_Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.






						All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
					

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

justinacolmena said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you accept that this report proves Israel is an "apartheid state" you must agree that so are many, many other states that also fall under that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with that implication, but that does not excuse apartheid Israeli policies which are enacted and enforced in many other countries where Communist Party secular Jews have gained significant political power.
Click to expand...

Others practice apartheid so it's OK for israel


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

Often...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
Click to expand...


Still no back up for 85%? LOL!


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

 Additionally, land lived on and cultivated by one individual or family was often registered in the name of another, such as local government magnates who registered large plots or even entire villages in their own names.[50] The British Shaw Commission report of 1929 described another common means by which the rightful owners of the land were legally disenfranchised


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
Click to expand...

Reading is fundamental


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
Click to expand...

The Ottomans stole land and then sold it to the zionists


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have posted one link/evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? Your claims are refuted by your own links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price._
> 
> DURR.
Click to expand...

85%?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.
Click to expand...










						A quote by Edward I. Koch
					

I can explain it to you, but I can't comprehend it for you.



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
Click to expand...

Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
Click to expand...

You have not backed it up.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
Click to expand...










						The Jewish Defense League | ADL
					

The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”




					www.adl.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
Click to expand...

"We feel that [Baruch] Goldstein took a preventative measure against yet another Arab attack on Jews. We understand his motivation, his grief and his actions. And we are not ashamed to say that Goldstein was a charter member of the Jewish Defense League"
Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.

With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process


			For The Land and The Lord: Preface
		









						The Jewish Defense League | ADL
					

The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”




					www.adl.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Dusty said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
Click to expand...

Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.

With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
> 
> 
> history.state.gov 3.0 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> history.state.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you have been told before, but do not seem to understand, some Arab leaders could not fathom Jews being sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Those leaders crushed the Arab clans which were for the re creation of Israel and most of the Arab population against the Jews and Israel's creation.
> 
> They could not accept Partition 1 in 1936 and again rejected Partition 2 in 1947.   The Jewish leaders accepted both partitions both times.
> 
> Once Israel declared Independence many Arab states invaded Israel the next day in order to destroy it.
> 
> Jews are never to be sovereign over Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolution 181 and the Early Phases of the 1948 War
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine. Arabs owned more land than Jews in every single district, including Jaffa, which included the largest Jewish population center, Tel Aviv. According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.” A subcommittee report further observed that “The bulk of the land in the Arab State, as well as in the proposed Jewish State, is owned and possessed by Arabs” (emphasis added). Furthermore, the Jewish population in the area of their proposed state was 498,000, while the number of Arabs was 407,000 plus an estimated 105,000 Bedouins. “In other words,” the subcommittee report noted, “at the outset, the Arabs will have a majority in the proposed Jewish State.”
> 
> UNSCOP nevertheless proposed that the Arab state be constituted from about 44 percent of the whole of Palestine, while the Jews would be awarded about 55 percent for their state, including the best agricultural lands. The committee was not incognizant of how this plan prejudiced the rights of the majority Arab population. In fact, in keeping with the prejudice inherent in the Mandate, the UNSCOP report explicitly rejected the right of the Arab Palestinians to self-determination. The “principle of self-determination” was “not applied to Palestine,” the report stated, “obviously because of the intention to make possible the creation of the Jewish National Home there. Actually, it may well be said that the Jewish National Home and the sui generis Mandate for Palestine run counter to that principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take this post to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> UAE Writer: The Arab Expulsion Of Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake    Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was The Mandate for Israel.
> 
> They declared war on the Jews from 1920.
> 
> Refused two Partitions.
> 
> The Arabs wanted it all to be in Muslim hands, just as 78% of the Mandate already was in the Hashemite Muslim hands since 1922.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK to ethnically cleanse people who have a lot of land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs owned hardly any lands.  The Ottoman Empire did.  And many who did own lands sold them to the Jews.
> 
> It is ok to expel a people who are armed and want to kill you.  As the Arabs were, and as they wanted to kill Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including the targeting and killing of Arab civilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a hard time keeping to the conversation at hand.
> 
> If in 1948 some Arabs were using guns against Jews, yes.  And many were, and they fought and killed Jews with their guns.   Over 6000 Jews were killed in that war.
> 
> As much as you do not wish to call it a war, it was a war.
Click to expand...

I responded to all your posts. Reading is fundamental


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
Click to expand...


So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Ottomans stole land



I already said you should sue.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

May 22, 1970
Six unidentified members of the JDL stormed into the offices of two Arab propaganda agencies in New York. Three Arab men were severely beaten with wooden clubs, and the offices were left in disarray. The three victims were hospitalized. Responding to reports that JDL literature was found at the scene of the attacks, Kahane did not take credit for the assaults but stated that "If we did [take credit], we'd be open to all sorts of problems. We obviously can't." He then proceeded to express his approval of the attacks


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
Click to expand...


If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
Click to expand...

Yes no proof from u


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not backed it up.
Click to expand...


Why would I try to back up your claim of 85%?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
Click to expand...


You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

November 26, 1986
Victor Vancier, [aka Chaim Ben Yosef] the "self-proclaimed leader" of the JDL in New York, was arrested outside the Penta Hotel with a tear gas grenade after a fire broke out in the tunnels under the hotel where the Soviet Moiseyev Dance Company, was staying. Vancier was charged with a federal weapons violation. (See October 27 1987)

February 9, 1987
Two JDL members disrupted the performance of Soviet pianist Lazar Berman at Carnegie Hall in New York by chanting, "Free Soviet Jews, Communist Nazis." Both were removed from the hall and charged with disorderly conduct.

April 1, 1987
Murray Young, a "suspected JDL member," was arrested for his involvement for two violent attacks that took place at the Metropolitan Opera and Avery Fisher Hall. Police confiscated "a cache of weapons and documents" from Young's home. Included among the weapons were: a semi-automatic machine gun, handguns, rifles and two stun guns, as well as ammunition, tear gas canisters, explosive powder, stink bombs and "detailed records about bombings directed at organizations affiliated with the Soviet Union." Young was charged with possession of a pistol silencer without a serial number, and later received a 5-year prison term. (See October 27 1987.)

May 8, 1987
Jay Cohen, Sharon Katz and Victor Vancier, all JDL members, are arrested in connection with six incidents, including the 1984 firebombing a car at the Soviet diplomatic residence in Riverdale, the 1985 and 1986 fire and pipe bombings of cars owned by a rival JDL member in Howard Beach, the 1986 firebombing at the stage door of Avery Fisher Hall before the performance of the Soviet State Symphony, and the detonation of a tear gas grenade at the Metropolitan Opera in September 1986. Authorities stated that with the arrests of the three, they had "solved all the significant JDL terrorist acts in the New York area. " (See October 27 1987.)

May 20, 1987
An arrest warrant for disorderly conduct was issued for Kahane in Overland Park, Kansas after he failed to appear at a hearing examining those charges in connection to a shoving match that Kahane had with two Arab men who attended a lecture he gave on November 18 1986. One of the men, Musa Shoucair, filed a civil suit against Kahane for $10,000 in damages for "assault, battery and outrageous conduct resulting in emotional stress" as the consequences of the incident."

May 31, 1987
Eight JDL members disrupt the Womens' Olympic Volleyball match in Florida between the U.S. and Soviet teams by sitting in the middle of the volleyball court and chanting, "One, two three, four, open up the iron door, five, six, seven eight - let our people emigrate." They were arrested and charged with disorderly conduct."

June 30, 1987
The outer shell of a grenade wrapped in aluminum foil and connected to four batteries and a clock was found in a garbage can at Lincoln Center in New York hours before the Bolshoi Ballet was to perform. Minutes before the device was discovered, an unidentified caller telephone United Press International and said: "Bomb. Lincoln Square Plaza. Death to Soviet dancers," and referred to JDL founder Meir Kahane.

October 27, 1987
Victor Vancier, the former National Chairman of the JDL, was sentenced to ten years in prison for bombing attacks at the Soviet diplomatic residence in New York and at Soviet cultural performances. A JDL co-defendant in the case, Jay Cohen, committed suicide on September 6 in his hotel room in the Catskill Mountains. Two other JDL members who were sentenced in the same case were Murray Young, described as a "bomb maker," who received a five-year term because he co-operated with prosecutors after his arrest. Young told the sentencing judge that he had engaged in violence because his grandfather had been beheaded in Russia. Sharon Katz was sentenced to six months house arrest and five years probation, and a $5000 fine for detonating a tear gas grenade. The three were sentenced for an incident in October of 1986 in which the opening night performance of the Soviet Union's Moiseyev Dancers was tear gassed. Vancier had previously justified the JDL's violence by saying that Jews must take extreme measures because "crazy Jews live longer."

January 23, 1988
Irv Rubin, the JDL National Chairman in California, taunted Muslim anti-Israel protesters at the Federal Building in Westwood, California. Police officers at the scene intervened in order to prevent any violence.

February 15, 1988
JDL National Director Irv Rubin denied responsibility for the bombing of the PLO's "Ship of Return" in Limassol, Cyprus. The "Ship of Return" was a PLO propaganda project aimed at evoking sympathy for convicted Palestinian terrorists who were expelled from Israel for their violent activities. An anonymous caller telephoned the Associated Press in Nicosia, Cyprus and claimed that the JDL in the U.S. was "responsible for the bombing in Limassol. Next time we will bomb it-with all the people on it." When asked about the bombing, Rubin stated, "I wholeheartedly applaud the bombing of the PLO-chartered ferry in Cyprus. It was a sacred, righteous act to defend the state of Israel. I am honored that our group was blamed. I would love to take credit for this action, but the credit belongs to people much more heroic than I and the JDL. " On a radio program several days before the ship was sunk, Rubin stated that he thought that "someone should sink the boat," and if people were aboard the ship while it was attacked, he "would not condemn the action. I am a Jew who understands what the PLO is about. Their total reason for being is to destroy the state of Israel.

June 1988
Rochelle Manning, a member of JDL who was then living in Israel, was arrested as she alighted from a plane in Los Angeles for her involvement in the letter-bomb murder of Patricia Wilkerson, a secretary working for the business rival of one of her JDL associates in Manhattan Beach, California. The bombing was not connected to the political program of the JDL, but was apparently part of a business feud between JDL member William Howard Ross and Brenda Crouthamel, who had no ties to the JDL. Both Rochelle Manning's and her husband, Robert Manning's fingerprints were found together with the materials accompanying the bomb. Robert Manning was previously convicted in 1972 for "placing an incendiary device" outside the home of two Arabs in Los Angeles. (See March 8 1994)

September 8, 1988
An anonymous caller to a new agency in France claimed responsibility in the name of the Jewish Defense Organization for vandalizing the offices of French right-wing extremist Jean Marie Le Pen. The vandals painted SS insignia, swastikas and the Star of David on the walls, broke furniture, and stole membership money from Le Pen's National Front organization.

February 17, 1989
Irv Rubin, National Chairman of the JDL in California, announced his group's intentions to disrupt the convention of a Holocaust revisionist organization, the institute for Historical Review (IHR). "If we can find [their] location, we'll bring at least 100 people," Rubin said. Describing his group's stance towards the IHR, Rubin declared, "You don't picket Nazis, you don't protest Nazis, you smash Nazis. "

March 4, 1989
JDL Chairman Irv Rubin stated that his group would hold a rally against a white supremacist rock concert called "Aryan Woodstock" in San Francisco. "We're going to rally with our people. [We want] such a large number that the skinheads will show their true colors and scamper away like cockroaches," Rubin said.

March 31, 1989
Jewish Defense Organization leader Mordechai Levy threatened to "meet violence with violence" if a projected Ku Klux Klan rally was to take place in Millville, New Jersey. "I don't like violence," Levy said. But sometimes, violence must be used. If the Klan marches, it will be opposed with force."

June 3, 1989
The JDO's Mordechai Levy and the JDL's Irv Rubin nearly came to blows at a Los Angeles airport press conference that was called by Levy to denounce the attack by four neo-Nazi skinheads against a Middle Eastern couple whom they mistook for Jews from La Verne, California. Rubin and several of his followers accosted Levy as he arrived in Los Angeles. The two spat in each others' faces and a Rubin follower tried to attack an innocent bystander whom he thought was a Levy sympathizer. The man, who happened to be Jewish, was holding a baby and chastised his attacker by saying, "I am a Jew, too, so let me through," as he walked down the hall.

August 11, 1989
The JDO's Mordechai Levy opened fire from the roof of his apartment building in New York on his arch rival, Irv Rubin, who was trying to subpoena Levy with a slander suit. After a 2 and ½ hour standoff, Levy surrendered to police. As the result of the shooting, a retired busdriver, Dominic Spinelli, was struck with gunfire in his leg. Levy was charged with four counts of attempted murder, one count of first-degree assault, and one count .of criminal possession of a deadly weapon.

October 18, 1990
40-60 JDL members pounded on the front door, trampled the lawn and left signs stating, "Deport Nazi Ensin!" and "No Mass Murderers in Mass.!" on the house of accused Nazi war criminal Albert Ensin in Stoughton, Massachusetts.

November 14, 1990
Nine days after the murder of Meir Kahane, a note was mailed to a television reporter threatening vengeance for the murder of the Kach leader. Threatening that "things will go boom in the night," the note reportedly contained a "hit list" which included prominent Jewish critics of Israel's policies and American Arabs sympathetic to the PLO. The note reportedly listed Rita Hauser, Chairperson of the International Center for Peace in the Middle East and a New York attorney who met with Yasir Arafat in 1988; Rabbi Arthur Hertzberg, a professor at Dartmouth known for his support of Israeli and Jewish peace groups, and New York Times columnist Anthony Lewis. Others reportedly included on the list were former Palestine National Council member Edward Said, Rashid Khalidi, former Arab League Ambassador to the UN Clovis Maksoud, Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan, and Muhammad T. Mehdi, head of the National Council on Islamic Affairs.

In May of 1991, at the hearing of Sayyid al-Nosair, Binyamin Kahane disrupted the proceedings by jumping to his feet and screaming "Revenge, revenge!" in Hebrew. Supporters of Kahane further disrupted the court proceedings by chanting "Never again, never again!" and jostled with court officers as they were removed from the courtroom.

December 22, 1991
Responding to the acquittal of Sayyid al-Nosair for the murder of Meir Kahane, his son and leader of Kahane Chai, Binyamin Kahane, declared, "We vow that Sayyid Nosair will not see a day without fear until his very last day. "
(Note: On October 1, 1995, Nosair was convicted of Kahane's murder on seditious conspiracy charges.)

February 26, 1992
A bomb exploded at 2:07 a.m. outside the Syrian Mission to the United Nations. Damage to the building included a shattered plate glass window near its entrance and a two foot hole in its entryway. There were no injuries. Several hours later, an identical bomb was found inside a cardboard box within a telephone booth on the Upper West Side of Manhattan. A note found with the first bomb was destroyed by the blast, but the second note read, "Free Syrian Jews." Later in the day, a man identifying himself as a member of Kahane Chai contacted the Associated Press and claimed responsibility for the bombing. Subsequently, the group made a statement denying responsibility for the bombing but did not condemn it. Binyamin Kahane, the director of Kahane Chai, made a written statement which declared:

"We hope this incident will serve as a warning and a deterrent to Syria and to Syrian-backed terrorists that the long arm of Jewish vengeance can reach them too."

January 5, 1994
Between 2:30 and 3:30 a.m., a bomb was placed outside a New York building that houses Americans for Peace Now, Habonim, Israel Horizons, and the Progressive Zionist Caucus. The bomb did not explode but was later defused by police . A second bomb, placed outside the building which houses the New Israel Fund, exploded but there were no injuries. Notes left with the bombs declared that an Jewish "civil war has begun. " The notes also spoke of the "spilling of blood in Israel" and criticized the Israeli Government as being "too liberal. " The notes were signed by the "Shield of David" and the "Maccabee Squad." A press release issued by Kahane Chai provided its traditional response subsequent to such incidents: the organization "denied responsibility" for the attacks, but "refused] to condemn the act."

February 10, 1994
JDL member Robert Manning was convicted of complicity in the 1980 letter-bombing death of a secretary in Los Angeles. He was sentenced to life imprisonment without possibility of parole for 30 years. The letter-bomb incident had no connection to JDL activities but was instead an attack contracted by William Howard Ross, a fellow JDL member who had a long drawn out business dispute with the owner of the firm where the secretary worked.

March 8, 1994
The Israeli High Court of Justice rejected a petition by Rochelle Manning, wife of Robert Manning and both JDL members, to block her extradition to the United States in order to face murder charges. Rochelle Manning is to be re-tried on murder charges relating to the 1980 letter-bomb attack on a California secretary. On March 19 1994, Rochelle Manning died of a heart attack in an Israeli prison while awaiting her extradition to the United States.

June 9, 1995
Los Angeles, California - William Howard Ross, a member of the Jewish Defense League, was sentenced to life imprisonment for having enlisted Robert and Rochelle Manning to construct and mail a booby trap bomb to a local computer company with whom Ross had had a personal dispute. (See June 1988 and February 10, 1994 regarding the trial and sentencing of Robert Manning.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
Click to expand...

How much is often?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
Click to expand...

The foreign policy journal said 85%


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
Click to expand...

You claim it's not 85%. Link?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
Click to expand...

How much were the taxes?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much is often?
Click to expand...


When it comes to deadbeat Arab squatters......close to 100%.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
Click to expand...


And you still can't find any backup for their claim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
Click to expand...


Too much for Arabs.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much is often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to deadbeat Arab squatters......close to 100%.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much for Arabs.
Click to expand...

You don't know


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much for Arabs.
Click to expand...

The continuing strength of the movement is readily apparent. Four polls taken from July 1986 to June 1987 showed, on average, that Tehiya itself had enough support to gain between seven and eight seats in new Knesset elections 11 In the fall of 1986, the fundamentalist movement launched a national campaign on behalf of amnesty for Jewish terrorists, affiliated with Gush Emunim, who were convicted and imprisoned in 1984. By the spring of 1987 approximately 300,000 signatures had been gathered. The petition appears to have had a substantial effect. Forty members of the Knesset, including Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir, Industry and Trade Minister Ariel Sharon, and Minister of Transportation Haim Corfu, voted for a bill, formally opposed by the cabinet, to grant a blanket amnesty to the machteret (underground) prisoners. Likud ministers Moshe Arens, David Levy, Yitzhak Modai, Moshe Nisim, and Moshe Katzav showed their sympathy for the measure by pointedly absenting themselves from the vote. 12 President Chaim Herzog himself seems to have reversed his earlier opposition to clemency. Of the twenty-seven men convicted in 1984, twenty were free by September 1986, eight as a result of presidential pardons. In April 1987, President Herzog permitted most of the remaining prisoners to enjoy a holiday leave from jail and reduced the sentences of the three who had been given life terms to a maximum of 24 years, thereby making them eligible for parole. 13


			For The Land and The Lord: Chapter 1


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still can't find any backup for their claim.
Click to expand...










						Why Do Taliban Continue to Kill If They Are Serious about Peace?
					

The Taliban must alter their zero-sum mentality and seriously commit to bringing peace to Afghanistan before it is too late.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
				



They seem like an objective credible source. Your source is your own snarky mouth


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still can't find any backup for their claim.
Click to expand...

What terrorist attacks have been associated with Kach and Kahane Chai?
In 2005 a nineteen-year-old Israeli Army soldier affiliated with Kahane Chai deserted his unit, later opening fire on a bus killing four Arab-Israelis. But the deadliest attack by the groups came in February 1994, shortly after the signing of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO. Baruch Goldstein, a Brooklyn-born doctor and Kach supporter, opened fire with a machine gun inside the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron. He killed twenty-nine people and wounded dozens more before he himself was killed. Goldstein chose to attack at a particularly sensitive religious site; the mosque is built atop the Cave of the Patriarchs, where, according to both Jewish and Muslim traditions, the prophet Abraham and his family are buried








						Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
					

This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…




					www.cfr.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much for Arabs.
Click to expand...

Kahanists have also shot, stabbed, and thrown grenades at Palestinians in Jerusalem and the West Bank. In cases where Kach and Kahane Chai have not themselves claimed responsibility for anti-Arab attacks, Kahane and his followers have declined to condemn such violence and have often glorified


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much for Arabs.
Click to expand...

The Machteret—a 1980s Jewish underground terror group with links to Kach—staged several attacks, including an unsuccessful May 1980 campaign to kill several Palestinian mayors, before being broken up. Israeli authorities also foiled the Machteret’s plans to blow up Jerusalem’s al-Aqsa Mosque, which is built atop the contested holy site known by Muslims as the Noble Sanctuary and by Jews as the Temple Mount. Destroying the mosque, experts say, could provoke a massive Middle Eastern conflict


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The USA media never mentions Jewish terrorists, except maybe one time after 911


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Settlers Commemorate Hebron Mosque Massacre Gunman
					

KIRYAT ARBA, West Bank (AP) _ Scores of Jewish settlers prayed today at the grave of the Hebron mosque massacre gunman to mark the anniversary of his death. A militant Jewish leader threatened more violence against Palestinians.  	   Mourners praised Baruch Goldstein as a holy man and said he...




					apnews.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still can't find any backup for their claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have been associated with Kach and Kahane Chai?
> In 2005 a nineteen-year-old Israeli Army soldier affiliated with Kahane Chai deserted his unit, later opening fire on a bus killing four Arab-Israelis. But the deadliest attack by the groups came in February 1994, shortly after the signing of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO. Baruch Goldstein, a Brooklyn-born doctor and Kach supporter, opened fire with a machine gun inside the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron. He killed twenty-nine people and wounded dozens more before he himself was killed. Goldstein chose to attack at a particularly sensitive religious site; the mosque is built atop the Cave of the Patriarchs, where, according to both Jewish and Muslim traditions, the prophet Abraham and his family are buried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
> 
> 
> This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cfr.org
Click to expand...


So no backup?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still can't find any backup for their claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have been associated with Kach and Kahane Chai?
> In 2005 a nineteen-year-old Israeli Army soldier affiliated with Kahane Chai deserted his unit, later opening fire on a bus killing four Arab-Israelis. But the deadliest attack by the groups came in February 1994, shortly after the signing of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO. Baruch Goldstein, a Brooklyn-born doctor and Kach supporter, opened fire with a machine gun inside the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron. He killed twenty-nine people and wounded dozens more before he himself was killed. Goldstein chose to attack at a particularly sensitive religious site; the mosque is built atop the Cave of the Patriarchs, where, according to both Jewish and Muslim traditions, the prophet Abraham and his family are buried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
> 
> 
> This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cfr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no backup?
Click to expand...

So no backup from u


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> 
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/arab-israeli-war    The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no back up for 85%? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is math. Still no proof of 85% for the Arab squatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes no proof from u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed 85%.....before you posted links showing Arabs often never registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foreign policy journal said 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still can't find any backup for their claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrorist attacks have been associated with Kach and Kahane Chai?
> In 2005 a nineteen-year-old Israeli Army soldier affiliated with Kahane Chai deserted his unit, later opening fire on a bus killing four Arab-Israelis. But the deadliest attack by the groups came in February 1994, shortly after the signing of the Oslo Accords between Israel and the PLO. Baruch Goldstein, a Brooklyn-born doctor and Kach supporter, opened fire with a machine gun inside the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron. He killed twenty-nine people and wounded dozens more before he himself was killed. Goldstein chose to attack at a particularly sensitive religious site; the mosque is built atop the Cave of the Patriarchs, where, according to both Jewish and Muslim traditions, the prophet Abraham and his family are buried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
> 
> 
> This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cfr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no backup?
Click to expand...










						Who is Itamar Ben-Gvir, the loyal student of Meir Kahane? - opinion
					

He presents himself regularly as being a follower of Kahane and speaks passionately about Kahane at annual memorial ceremonies for his rabbi and teacher.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

It is worthwhile to recall what Kahane stood for and what is being presented to the public now. When Kahane and his Kach Party were elected to the Knesset in 1984 with 25,907 votes, most of Israeli society was embarrassed by the election of a racist, hate-preaching disgrace to Israeli democracy. One hundred and eighteen members of Knesset boycotted Kahane and left the Knesset plenary any time he spoke. The sitting chairman of Knesset would have to stay in the chamber but consistently tried to prevent Kahane from submitting Legislation.
Eventually, the Israeli Supreme Court instructed that Kahane be allowed to present legislation proposals. The most famous of these was a set of laws to physically separate Jewish and Arab citizens. A young member of the Knesset from the Likud, Miki Eitan, immediate presented a comparison of Kahane’s proposal with the infamous Nuremberg Laws that were antisemitic and racist laws enacted in Nazi Germany on September 15, 1935, at a special meeting of the Reichstag convened during the annual Nuremberg rally of the Nazi Party. The following is a text of that comparison








						Who is Itamar Ben-Gvir, the loyal student of Meir Kahane? - opinion
					

He presents himself regularly as being a follower of Kahane and speaks passionately about Kahane at annual memorial ceremonies for his rabbi and teacher.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Morris’s argument also assumes that Resolution 181 somehow lent legitimacy to the Zionists’ goal of establishing a “Jewish state” in Palestine within the area proposed under UNSCOP’s plan. It did not. While it is a popular myth that the UN created Israel, the partition plan was actually never implemented. Resolution 181 merely recommended that Palestine be partitioned and referred the matter to the Security Council, where it died. Needless to say, neither the General Assembly nor the Security Council had any authority to partition Palestine against the will of the majority of its inhabitants



That's logical fallacy the anti-Zionists resort to all the time,
and the real reason for focusing on 181 is not because Zionist actually needed any legal legitimacy for a 'Jewish state; which was already set in international law, but rather because,
it was the first time an 'Arab state' was ever suggested, rejected by Arabs themselves in favor of seeking *exclusive Arab domination over the entire Middle East, *eventually lost in great shame launching a war of annihilation against a bunch of Dhimmis and Holocaust survivors.

Historic justice couldn't be served better.


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Testimonies From the Censored Deir Yassin Massacre: 'They Piled Bodies and Burned Them'
> A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testimonies from the censored Deir Yassin massacre: 'They piled bodies and burned them'
> 
> 
> A young fellow tied to a tree and set on fire. A woman and an old man shot in back. Girls lined up against a wall and shot with a submachine gun. The testimonies collected by filmmaker Neta Shoshani about the massacre in Deir Yassin are difficult to process even 70 years after the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com




The irony is,
this is the exact propaganda ploy
that caused Arabs their humiliating defeat.

As usual, first they lie,
then they think if it even serves them...


----------



## Dusty

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.
> 
> With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process
Click to expand...

Why do people fight over a shithole?


----------



## Dusty

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Palestinians, just muslims chopping off all the little girls vaginas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel blows them to pieces
Click to expand...

Apparently not..........................


----------



## Dusty

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one should get to know what Virginia Tilley's views are:
> 
> https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1389811297d4Strawson.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that Israel should start lobbing unguided rockets into the terrorist areas like the terrorist do to Israel.  I have bacon and porkrinds if you need more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that.  It is Tilley who wrote that article. I just post articles which show the thinking of those who are ignorant of facts and end up being on the side of the Palestinians without caring what they are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quote by Edward I. Koch
> 
> 
> I can explain it to you, but I can't comprehend it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com
Click to expand...

Well if ed koch said it then it means something.  But what


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn’t fit the definitions: Imperialism is a policy of extending a country’s power and influence through diplomacy or military force. Colonialism is the policy or practice of one country acquiring full or partial political control over another, occupying it with settlers and exploiting it economically.
> 
> Throughout history there have been many colonizers and imperial powers, and they all had a host country while conquering other parts of the world—abusing the locals, exploiting their assets and imposing their own foreign cultures.
> 
> Israel, however, has no other country under its control and has never shown any interest in conquering the lands of others. The Jewish people have only had one land to which they are indigenous, and that is their national homeland. If Israel is an imperial or colonizing power, it would be the first case in history of an indigenous people colonizing their own country.
> 
> The Jewish homeland has only ever been colonized by others: Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, Ottomans, British and many other imperialist forces have subjugated the Land of Israel and its indigenous Jews. No other people in human history—except the Jews—sought to give this land independence.
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish people had sovereign nations in the Land of Israel from 1405–586 BCE and 530 BCE–70 CE. They also had other smaller independent states during the intervening years, such as in the Tiberias area between 1558 and 1564.
> 
> For centuries, the Jewish population in the Holy Land—many of whom managed to survive persecution, forced conversion and exile—spoke the same language and held the same customs as their scattered brethren around the world, until the exiles returned to resume sovereignty in their ancestral homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Real Colonizers in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Rather than condemning Israel, progressives in the West who recoil at 'settler colonial projects' should embrace the Jewish state as an example of decolonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to United with Israel!
> Founded in 2011, United with Israel (UWI) is proud to have grown to become the world’s largest pro-Israel community, with nearly 10 million followers in over 170 countries. We transform passive Israel supporters into global activists, sharing impactful, pro-Israel messages and calls-to-action throughout the world.
> 
> UWI delivers content via its website, social media, phone apps, browser apps, emails, newsletters and more – bypassing the mainstream media and its anti-Israel bias.
> 
> United with Israel uses its grassroots power to raise vital funds for a variety of charities that benefit Israelis in need
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving you have no argument.


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> According to the UNSCOP report, “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in* possession of approximately* 85 percent of the land.”



Possession is not ownership .

Hence despite all the outlandish Arab threats and claims throughout the years,
the Ottoman land records have not yet been revealed to this day.

Still wonder why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Kuwaiti parliament is considering adding amendmentsto the existing 1964 law boycotting Israel to make it illegal to even hint that one wants peace or saying anything nice about Israel.

Here is what the proposed law would entail:









						Kuwait seeks to strengthen boycott law to criminalize saying anything nice about Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 percent of the land.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab renting from an absentee landlord, or squatting on the land, didn't suddenly own the
> land once the Ottoman Empire was defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah)
> of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a
> high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar
> remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased
> it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will
> not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal
> to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71]
> The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took
> effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land
> they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved
> physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than
> offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant
> 1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion,
> they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land
> of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land
> to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our
> (Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
> 65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's
> half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost
> brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab
> peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surrogate Colonization Of Palestine, 1917-1939
> 
> 
> The "surrogate colonization" of Palestine had a foreign power giving to a nonnative group rights over land occupied by an indigenous people. It thus brought into play the complementary and conflicting agendas of three culturally distinguishable parties: British, Jews and Arabs. Each party had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal.archives-ouvertes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This "article " you keep posting sees Jews as NOT the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Guess where this article belongs.
> 
> Toxic field with the rest of the Arab Muslim trash they keep inventing.
> 
> Jews ARE the indigenous people of the land.
> 
> Arabs are the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Jewish. I went to Israel. I walked into a small store in Bethlehem. What if I had taken out a gun, shot the shopkeeper, took cash from the register and shouted: "my people owned this land 2000 years ago"
Click to expand...


Well, you wouldn't need to resort to these ridiculous anecdotes,
if what you claimed had any factual basis in reality, would you?

*Because in fact, not a single Zionist ever shot a single bullet,
before Arabs expelled the local Jews from all their holy cities.*

Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite their best efforts, by the end of the Mandate, the Jewish settlers had managed to acquire only about 7 percent of the land in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was about 7% more than the Arab squatters owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squatters live on and farm the land for decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they registered the land, they'd owe taxes. Silly squatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much were the taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much for Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kahanists have also shot, stabbed, and thrown grenades at Palestinians in Jerusalem and the West Bank. In cases where Kach and Kahane Chai have not themselves claimed responsibility for anti-Arab attacks, Kahane and his followers have declined to condemn such violence and have often glorified
Click to expand...

More like Jihadi degenerates attack each other and then blame it on Jews...

regular practice among the bastard cowards:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> So no backup from u



Exactly, I found no back up for the claim that 85% of the land was owned by Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no backup from u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I found no back up for the claim that 85% of the land was owned by Arabs.
Click to expand...

It depends on whose system you use. The ottomans used a land rights system. The land may be owned by one person but the rights belonged to the people. The owner collected rent and paid the taxes.

The rights to the land could be bought, sold, or even inherited, but they could not be taken away.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It depends on whose system you use.



Which system showed more than single digit Arab ownership?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on whose system you use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which system showed more than single digit Arab ownership?
Click to expand...



BTW, how many Jews own land in Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on whose system you use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which system showed more than single digit Arab ownership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how many Jews own land in Israel?
Click to expand...


How many?


----------

